# Das CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING!!!



## Walt (4 Dez. 2008)

*Hallo, ich möchte hier ein Alltime-Ranking der 10 schönsten Celebs aller Zeiten erstellen. Macht doch bitte alle mit!!!*

Jeder darf hier 1 x im Monat die 10 „schärfsten/schönsten“ Celebs ALLER ZEITEN bewerten.

*Wer will, kann auch gerne Pics der Celebs posten!*

Erklärung:

Berücksichtigt werden alle Rankings bei denen wenigstens 3 Girls bewertet werden.

Bewertungssystem
Platz 1 = 10 Punkte
Platz 2 = 9 Punkte
Platz 3 = 8 Punkte
Platz 4 = 7 Punkte
Platz 5 = 6 Punkte
Platz 6 = 5 Punkte
Platz 7 = 4 Punkte
Platz 8 = 3 Punkte
Platz 9 = 2 Punkte
Platz 10 = 1 Punkt 

Werden weniger als 10 Girls bewertet gibt es entsprechend weniger Punkte,
also: Z. B. bei nur 3 Girls bekommt Platz 1 nur drei Punkte, Platz 2 zwei Punkte und Platz 3 einen Punkt, bei 5 bewerteten Girls Platz 1 fünf Punkte, Platz 2 vier Punkte, Platz 3 drei Punkte usw. Falls zwei Girls auf den gleichen Platz gesetzt werden, bekommen Sie die gleiche Punktzahl. Werden mehr als 10 Girls in Reihenfolge bewertet, gibt es ab Platz 10 jeweils einen Punkt. Bei Bewertungen ohne Reihenfolge werden auf jedes benannte Girl fünf Punkte verteilt.

Alles klar? Dann mitmachen!!!
Nach jeweils 3 neuen Bewertungen (aber nicht öfter als jeden zweiten Tag) werde ich ein neues Alltime-Ranking veröffentlichen.

Danke!
Gruß Walt


----------



## krawutz (5 Dez. 2008)

Ich habs noch nicht ganz verstanden. Was ist, wenn z.B. zwei auf Platz 1 und jeweils eine auf die Plätze 2 bis 13 gesetzt werden ? Oder wenn zwei auf Platz 1, keine auf Platz 2, der Rest jeweils einzeln auf die weiteren Plätze verteilt werden ? Oder wenn die Plätze 1 bis 10 gar nicht vergeben, aber 10 gleichzeitig auf Platz 11 gesetzt werden ? Und durch welchen Notar wird das alles überwacht, welchen Rechtsweg können die Bewerteten beschreiten und wer bekommt dam Ende die Siegerin ?


----------



## Walt (5 Dez. 2008)

@ Krawutz: Toll wie Du hier neue User motivierst an Celebboard aktiv teilzunehmen! :kotz: 

Leider kann ich Deine Frage nicht ganz ernst nehmen. Es soll nur um Fun und gehen, nicht mehr und nicht weiniger!

Deshalb hier als erstes meine Wertung:

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Jessica Alba
4. Muriel Baumeister
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
6. Jana Ina Zarrella
7. Inez Björg David
8. Katie Holmes
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Miriam Pielhau


----------



## Katzun (5 Dez. 2008)

jetzt hört auf euch anzufahren, wir sind doch alle hier um spaß zu haben.

hier meine liste, bilder folgen eventuell noch.

1. Marlene Lufen / Christina Aguilera
2. Annika Kipp
3. Ramone Drews (wenn sie als celeb zugelassen wird  )
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Catherine Zeta-Jones
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Mutya Buena
8. Pamela Anderson
9. Julia Siegel
10. Kadar Loth (es geht ja hier nur ums aussehen  )


danke walt das du dir die arbeit machen willst, bin gespannt wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## legestoll (5 Dez. 2008)

Hier eine schnelle Liste:

1. Tiffany Thiessen
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Anna-Nicole Smith (sah phasenweise ja phantastisch aus)
4. Kader Loth (wie gesagt - es geht ja nur um das Aussehen)
5. Dannii Minogue


----------



## General (5 Dez. 2008)

1.Anna Kournikova
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Jasmin Wagner
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Tila Tequilla
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jessica Alba


----------



## armin (5 Dez. 2008)

Meine Liste!​
1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Salma Hayek
3. Sarah Wayne Callies
4. Annika Kipp
5. Christina Surer
6. Christina Applegate
7. Christine Neubauer
8. Miriam Pielhau 
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Sonya Kraus


:thx: für die gute Idee


----------



## Netto (7 Dez. 2008)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Simone Panteleit
4. Miley Cyrus
5. Annette Frier
6. Carolin Kebekus
7. Rania Zeriri
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Nadine Krüger
10. Senna Guemmour (Monrose)


----------



## Shmi (7 Dez. 2008)

_Habs zwar auch nicht ganz verstanden, poste aber trotzdem mal meine Liste.._

1. Miley Cyrus
2. Jessica Alba
3. Adriana Lima
4. Mandy Capristo
5. Lena Gercke
6. Autumn Reeser
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Cassie Ventura
9. Rihanna
10. Irina Shaykhlislamova

Ungefähr


----------



## Walt (8 Dez. 2008)

Danke Leute,
hat ja fürs erste prima geklappt. Ich werde noch heute ein erstes Ranking veröffentlichen! Und denkt dran: Jeden Monat dürft ihr eine neue Wertung "der schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten" abgeben.
Weiter so!
Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (8 Dez. 2008)

e*Hier ist es:

Das erste Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 08.12.2008, 09:38 Uhr

Danke fürs mitmachen! Wer Lust hat zu den Celebs Pics zu posten: Nur zu!

Gruß Walt*

*Annika Kipp als Erste an der Spitze des Celebboard-Alltime-Rankings (die schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten).*


*1.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	26
*2. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	19
*3. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	18
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	18
*5. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	17
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 12
*8.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	11
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	11
*10.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	10
*11.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	9
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	9
*13.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	*1973,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*17. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	7
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	7
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	7
*20. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	6
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6
*25.* Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
*31. * Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	4
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
*39.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	3
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
*46.* Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	2
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	2
*50.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Sony Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1

Erklärung:

Berücksichtigt werden alle Rankings bei denen wenigstens 3 Girls bewertet werden.

Bewertungssystem
Platz 1 = 10 Punkte
Platz 2 = 9 Punkte
Platz 3 = 8 Punkte
Platz 4 = 7 Punkte
Platz 5 = 6 Punkte
Platz 6 = 5 Punkte
Platz 7 = 4 Punkte
Platz 8 = 3 Punkte
Platz 9 = 2 Punkte
Platz 10 = 1 Punkt 

Werden weniger als 10 Girls bewertet gibt es entsprechend weniger Punkte,
also: Z. B. bei nur 3 Girls bekommt Platz 1 nur drei Punkte, Platz 2 zwei Punkte und Platz 3 einen Punkt, bei 5 bewerteten Girls Platz 1 fünf Punkte, Platz 2 vier Punkte, Platz 3 drei Punkte usw. Falls zwei Girls auf den gleichen Platz gesetzt werden, bekommen Sie die gleiche Punktzahl. Werden mehr als 10 Girls in Reihenfolge bewertet, gibt es ab Platz 10 jeweils einen Punkt. Bei Bewertungen ohne Reihenfolge werden auf jedes benannte Girl fünf Punkte verteilt.

Alles klar? Dann mitmachen!!!
Nach jeweils 3 neuen Bewertungen (aber nicht öfter als jeden zweiten Tag) werde ich ein neues Alltime-Ranking veröffentlichen.

Danke!
Gruß Walt


----------



## Buterfly (8 Dez. 2008)

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Emily Deschanel
3) Gisele Bundchen
4) Courtney Cox
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Emily Procter


----------



## denito (8 Dez. 2008)

*meine...*

1. Laura Gemser (Schauspielerin)
2. Melina Perez (Wrestling-Diva)
3. Vanessa Petruo
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Anh Thu Doan (ehem. PreLuders)
6. Jennifer Lopez
7. Sandra Keller (u. A. GZSZ und Marienhof)
8. Lena Gercke
9. Jessica Alba
10. Lina Tiedtke (ehem. Verbotene Liebe)


----------



## Karrel (8 Dez. 2008)

1. Piret Järvis
2. Marisa Miller
3. Alessandra Ambrosio
4. Mandy Capristo
5. Lena Gerke
6. Jessica Ginkel
7. Rachel van Hoogen
8. Pauline Nordin
9. Jenny Frost
10.Kendra Wilkinsor

jo, dat wärs dann eigentlich, aber schwer wars schon die jetz so fest zu machen!


----------



## chrissy (9 Dez. 2008)

1. Lindsay Lohan
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Selena Gomez
4. Lena Gerke
5. Jessica Biel
6. Jennifer Lopez
7. Alyssa Milano
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Nelly Furtardo
10. Leona Lewis


----------



## Walt (11 Dez. 2008)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking (die schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten), Stand 11.12.2008, 13:10 Uhr.*

*Annika Kipp weiterhin an der Spitze des Celebboard-Alltime-Rankings (die schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten). Platz 2 jetzt für Lena Gercke vor Alyssa Milano und Christina Aguilera (beide auf Platz 3)!*

1. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	26
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	22
3. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brookly/USA,	21
Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 21
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	20
5.  Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	19
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	18
7. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
8. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	14
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	14
10. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	11
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	11
12. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	10
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	10
17. Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	9
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	9
21. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR	8
Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul, BR,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
28. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	7
29. Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	6
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	6
35. Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
42. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	4
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
52. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	3
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
62. Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	2
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	2
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	2
67. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Sony Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1


----------



## Shmi (11 Dez. 2008)

1. Miley Cyrus
2. Jessica Alba
3. Adriana Lima
4. Mandy Capristo
5. Lena Gercke
6. Autumn Reeser
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Cassie Ventura
9. Rihanna
10. Irina Shaykhlislamova


----------



## klaus (11 Dez. 2008)

1. adriana lima
2. sara jean underwood
3. diane krüger
4. jessica alba
5. natasha poly
6. jessica alba
7. olga kurylenko
8. sarah michelle gellar
9. mia kirshner
10. maria sharapova
11. miranda kerr
12. elisha cuthbert


----------



## Walt (12 Dez. 2008)

@ shmi: Danke für deine Wertung. 

Sie wurde aber schon beim ersten Ranling berücksichtigt. Im Januar kannst Du erneut eine Wertung abgeben. 

Jeder User kann *einmal im Monat* eine Bewertung abgeben, die dann ins Ranking einfließt.

Schön, dass Du hier mitmachst :thumbup:

Gruß Walt!


----------



## pali28 (16 Dez. 2008)

Schöne Idee und Danke für die Mühe!

1. Nelly Furtado
2. Paz Vega
3. Elizabeth Hurley
4. Jennifer Love Hewitt
5. Fernanda Motta
6. Shakira
7. Eva Mendes
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Emmy Rossum
10. Claire Danes


----------



## Walt (18 Dez. 2008)

Irgendwie hatte ich die Wertung von Butterfly völlig übersehen.

Das tut mir Leid!

Die nächste Aktualisierung gibts am 29.12.08 dann wird auch Butterflys Werung einfließen:

Buterfly 

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Emily Deschanel
3) Gisele Bundchen
4) Courtney Cox
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Emily Procter


----------



## Buterfly (18 Dez. 2008)

Die beste Wertung fließt nicht ein 

Danke für dein tolles Engagment :thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (18 Dez. 2008)

1) Holly Valance
2) Shakira
3) Sylvie van der Vaart
4) Keira Knightley
5) Christina Klein (Lafee)
6) Piret Järvis
7) Yvonne Schröder
8) Michelle Hunziker
9) Simone Panteleit
10) Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## jys (19 Dez. 2008)

1-jessica alba
2-alexandra maria lara
3-roselyn sanchez
4-tiffany thiessen 
5-kelly hu
6-charisma carpenter
7-carla gugino
8-karine ferri 
9-blandine bury
10-shannen doherty


----------



## Celtic (21 Dez. 2008)

voting for december 

1. Dita von Teese
2. Tiffani Amber Thiessen
3. Marlene Dietrich
4. Christina Applegate
5. Diana Rigg
6. Sarah Alexander
7. Patricia Heaton
8. Shannen Doherty
9. Taylor Swift
10.Madonna


----------



## legestoll (22 Dez. 2008)

Ja; vielen Dank für die Mühe. Im Januar gebe ich dann auch mal eine vollständige Liste ab; ich hätte vielleicht die Regeln genauer lesen sollen.


----------



## jys (22 Dez. 2008)

jys schrieb:


> 1-jessica alba
> 2-alexandra maria lara
> 3-roselyn sanchez
> 4-tiffany thiessen
> ...


----------



## maierchen (23 Dez. 2008)

1.Amanda Tapping
2.Lucy Lawless
3.Maria Ketikdou
4.nelly Furtado
5.Michelle Trachtenberg
6.Nina Persson
7.Reha Harder
8.Stefanie Kloß
9.Hayden Panttiere
10.Melissa auf der Maur


----------



## 50996 (26 Dez. 2008)

Hier meine Liste:

1.Claire Forlani
2.Penelope Cruz
3.Salma Hayek
4.Nelly Furtado
5.Marie Bäumer
6.Courtney Cox
7.Laura Antonelli (pubertätsbedingt)
8.Bettina Zimmermann
9.Martina Gedeck
10.Carrie Anne Moss


----------



## Walt (29 Dez. 2008)

jys schrieb:


> jys schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1-jessica alba
> ...


----------



## Walt (29 Dez. 2008)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 29.12.2008, 10:35 Uhr*

*Wechsel an der Spitze:
Jessica Alba führt vor Nelly Furtado und Tiffani Amber-Thiessen.*

*1.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	37
*2.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	30
*3.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	27
*4. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D	26
*5. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	22
*6. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	21
Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 21
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	21
*9. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	19
*10.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR	18
*11.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	17
*13. * Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*14. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	14
*15.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	14
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	14
*17.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	12
*19.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	11
*20.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	10
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA;	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*30. * Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	9
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	9
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	9
*40. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul, BR,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	8
Gisele Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
*52.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	7
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	7
*55.* Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
*68.* Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
*79.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	4
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	4
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main,	4
*97.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	3
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	3
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	3
*113.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	2
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	2
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*123.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Sony Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1




*Danke* fürs mitmachen! 

*Wer Lust hat Pics der Celebs zu posten: Lasst Euch nicht aufhalten!*

*Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr! *

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (31 Dez. 2008)

Hi,

ich bin gespannt ob noch jemand Lust hat, im Jar 2008 seine Wertung für das "Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, die schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten", abzugeben.

Wie immer es auch sei, ich wünsche allen Usern von Celebboard einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009!

_-:¦:-_EINEN_-:¦:-___-:¦:-?.
-:¦:-____-:¦:-__ __-:¦:-______-:¦:-
-:¦:--:¦:-_GUTEN RUTSCH
_-:¦:--:¦:-__INS_-:¦:-.....?....
-:¦:--:¦:-_ NEUE JAHR
__$$$$$_________________________$$$$$
_$$$$$$$____$$$$______$$$$_____$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$___$$$$$$____$$$$$$___$$$$_$$$$
$$__$$$$__$$$$_$$$__$$$$_$$$__$$$$_$$$$
____$$$___$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$
___$$$____$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$$$$$$
__$$$__$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$__$$$$$$$
_$$$$$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_$$$$_____$$$$
$$$$$$$$$__$$$$$$$___$$$$$$$_____$$$$
____________$$$$$_____$$$$$_____$$$$


Walt


----------



## marwol (31 Dez. 2008)

1. Stefanie Kloß
2. Magdalena Neuner
3. Hannah Hilton
4. Christina Surer
5. Sylvie van der Vaart
6. Nelly Furtado
7. Laure Manaudou
8. Shakira
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Jenna Jameson


----------



## nied7 (1 Jan. 2009)

1.Lena Gerke
2.Fernanda Brandao
3.Janine Habeck
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Mandy Capristo
6.Maryse Oulette
7.Sylvie van der Vaart
8.JoJo
9.Jennifer Lowe Hewitt
10.Jessica Alba


----------



## Walt (2 Jan. 2009)

Frohes Neues!

...und hier meine völlig andere Stimmabgabe der 10 schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten im Januar 2009 (die Auswahl ist so milliardenfach schwer)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Alyssa Milano
4. Jessica Ginkel
5. Felicitas Woll
6. Sarah Tkotsch
7. Katrin Heß
8. Jasmin Lord
9. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Verena Zimmermann


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2009)

So jetzt kann ich ja auch wieder loslegen :thumbup:

1.Hayden Panettiere
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Christina Aguilera
5.Jennifer Love Hewitt
6.Susanne Bormann
7.Maria Sharapova
8.Jessica Alba
9.Sophie Marceau
10.Avril Lavigne


----------



## Walt (5 Jan. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 05.01.2009, 08:38 Uhr*

*Das deutsche Model Lena Gercke ist erste Spitzenreiterin des Jahres 2009 *

*1.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	42
*2. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	41
*3. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	35
*4.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	29
*5. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 28
*6. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	27
*7. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D	26
*8. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	21
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	21
*10.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	20
*12.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	19
Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	19
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	19
*15.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	18
*17. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*20.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*22.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	13
*24.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	12
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	12
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	12
*28.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*37.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	9
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	9
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	9
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
*48. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul, BR,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	8
Gisele Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
*61.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	7
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	7
*64.* Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	6
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
*78. * Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	5
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	5
*92. * Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	4
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	4
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	4
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*112.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	3
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
*127.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*134.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Sony Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



Dank an alle, die hier mitmachen!

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (5 Jan. 2009)

Neue Liste:

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Kader Loth
4. Holly Valance
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Salma Hayek
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Walt (12 Jan. 2009)

Damit diese "Dauerumfrage" hier nicht vergessen wird, melde ich mich mal. 
*
Jeden Monat kann jeder User eine neue Wertung abgeben.*

Diese Umfrage hatte ich auch bei einem erloschenen Vorganägerboard gemacht. Dort war sie bei der Rubrik "Umfragen" oben "angepinnt" worden, damit sie nicht untergeht. Wäre schön, wenn das hier auch möglich wäre!

Und wer Lust hat, dem empfehle ich auch, seine Stimmer bei der Wahl des weiblichen *"Soap-Stars 2009"* abzugeben. Die Abstimmung erfolgt dort in zwei verschiedenen Gruppen, aus denen zu Schluß die 10 Soap-Stars mit dem meisten Stimmen noch einmal gegeneinander antreten.

LG 
Walt


----------



## Buterfly (13 Jan. 2009)

Für Januar gibts ne überarbeitete Liste von mir:

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Emily Deschanel
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## romanderl (13 Jan. 2009)

1.Jessica Alba
2.Janine Habeck
3.Angelina Jolie
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Lena Gerke
6.Sylvie van der Vaart
7.Sybille Rauch
8.Marilyn Monroe
9.Johanna Klum
10.Madonna


----------



## Katzun (13 Jan. 2009)

1. Marlene Lufen




2. Annika Kipp




3. Sonja Kraus




4. Jeanette Biedermann




5. Alexandra Kamp




6. Charlotte Engelhardt




7. Estefania Küster




8. Davorka Tovilo




9. Lena Gercke




10. Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Walt (14 Jan. 2009)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 14.01.2009, 12.45 Uhr

Jessica Alba (51 Punke) führt jetzt ganz knapp vor Lena Gercke (50 Punkte). Nelly Furtado auf Platz 3 (42 Punkte).

*1. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	51
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	50
*3. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	42
*4.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	37
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D	35
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*8.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 28
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
*10. * Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*11.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	22
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	22
*13.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	20
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	20
*16.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	19
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	19
*18.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
*19. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Gisele Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	17
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	17
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*25.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	16
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	16
*27. * Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*28. * Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	13
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	13
*31. * Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	12
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	12
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	12
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	12
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	12
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	12
*38.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	11
*39. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*46.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	9
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	9
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	9
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*58. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
*69.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	7
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	7
*72. * Alexandra Kamp,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
*87. * Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	5
*101.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	4
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	4
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	4
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*123.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	3
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
*137. *Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*145.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	0


Danke Eure Beteiligung!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Katzun (14 Jan. 2009)

es ist sicher sehr aufwendig, aber kann man das in german und international aufteilen! so das dann jeder auch seine top 10 in der kategorie posten kann?

vielen dank für deine mühe, bin gespannt wie es sich noch entwickelt


----------



## Walt (14 Jan. 2009)

Das kann man sicher machen. Aber ich finde es schon okay, wenn sich Deutsche Celebs mit internationalen Celebs in einem Ranking messen können.

Ich biete aber an, innerhalb des Rankings die jweiligen Top 10 national und international zustätzlich aufzulisten.

Bitte schön:

TOP 10 International:

1. Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA, 51
2. Nelly Furtado, P/CDN, 02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN, 42
3. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA
4. Alyssa Milano, USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 29
5. Christina Aguilera, USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 28
6. Sylvie van der Vaart, NL, 13.04.78 in Breda/NL, 23
7. Kate Beckinsale,	GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB,	22
8. Michelle Hunziker, CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 22
9. Jennifer Morrison, USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA, 20
10. Sophie Marceau, F, 17.11.66 in Paris/F, 20

TOP 10 Germany:

1. Lena Gercke, D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D, 50
2. Annika Kipp, D,12.03.79 in München, D 35
3. Marlene Lufen, D, 18.12.70 in Berlin/D, 29
4. Collien Fernandes, D, 26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
5. Mandy Grace Capristo, D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, 20
6. Janine Habeck, D, 03.06.83 in Berlin/D, 17
7. Stefanie Kloß, D, 31.10.84 in Bautzen/D, 13
8. Jeanette Biedermann, D, 22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	12
Jessica Ginkel, D, 12.08.80 in Berlin/D, 12
Johanna Klum, D, 12.07.80 in Berlin/D, 12

Wie oben geschrieben, möchte ich weiter an einer gemeinsamen Abstimmung festhalten und zwar, weil unsere deutschen Mädels durchaus mithalten können. Aber neben Gesamtrnking werde ich auch jeweils getrennt die aktuellen TOP 10 international und national auflisten!

Katzun, ich hoffe, Du bist damit einverstanden?


----------



## Katzun (14 Jan. 2009)

ja, die top 10 sind auch ok:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Moreblack (14 Jan. 2009)

1. Arzu Bazman
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Zhang Ziyi
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Rihanna Fenty
7. Jasmin Wagner
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Halle Berry


----------



## maierchen (17 Jan. 2009)

1.Amanda Tapping
2.Nora Tschirner
3.Renee O Connor
4.Lucy Lawless
5.Katja Riemann
6.Stefanie Kloß
7.Cristina Stürmer
8.Hanelore Elsner
9.Iris Berben
10.Charlotte Roche


----------



## astrosfan (18 Jan. 2009)

1. Charlize Theron
2. Rihanna
3. Jennifer Morrison
4. Virginia Madsen
5. Betty Nguyen
6. Robin Meade
7. Astrid Frohloff
8. Amy Adams
9. Amanda Tapping
10. Emily Procter


----------



## Walt (19 Jan. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 19.01.2009, 13:48 Uhr

An der Spitze keine wesentlichen Veränderungen. Kate Beckinsale und Jennifer Morrison jetzt unter den TOP 10.*


*1*. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	53
*2*. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	50
*3*. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	42
*4*. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	37
*5*. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	35
*6*. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	30
*7*. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*9*. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 28
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*13*. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*14*. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
*15*. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	21
*16*. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	20
* 18*. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	19
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	19
*20*. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*22*. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Gisele Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	17
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	17
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*28*. Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	16
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	16
*32*. Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*33*. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	13
*35*. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	12
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	12
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	12
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	12
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	12
*41*. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	11
*42*. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*51*. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	9
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	9
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	9
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*63*. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
*75*. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	7
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	7
*80*. Alexandra Kamp,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	10.10.74 (?) in Saigon/VN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
*96*. Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	5
*111*. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	4
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	4
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	4
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*135*. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	3
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
*152*. Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	2
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
 Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*161*. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	0



*TOP 10 International:*

*1*. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	53
*2*. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	42
*3*. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	37
*4*. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	30
*5*. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	29
*6*. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 28
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*9*. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*10*. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22


*TOP 10 Germany:*

*1*. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	50
*2*. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	35
*3*. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*4*. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
*5*. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	21
*6*. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
*7*. Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*8*. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
*9*. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	12
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	12


Gruß, Walt!


----------



## Tyler Durden (21 Jan. 2009)

Ich geb auch mal meine Stimmten ab und werde, wenn ich recht geschaut habe, auch ein paar neue Mädels ins Rennen schicken.

01. Britney Spears, USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA 
02. Josie Maran, USA, 08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA 
03. Kate Beckinsale, GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB
04. Katherine Heigl, USA, 24.11.78 in Washingston, D.C./USA
05. Anne Hathaway, USA, 12.11.82 in New York/USA 
06. Milla Jovovich, USA, 17.12.75 in Kiew/UA
07. Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA, 
08. Gemma Atkinson, GB, 16.11.84. Bury/GB 
09. Jennifer Love Hewitt, USA, 21.02.79 in Waco/USA
10. Rihanna, BDS, 20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS


----------



## Walt (21 Jan. 2009)

@ Tyler: Danke für dieses ausführliche Voting! Erspart mir einiges an Arbeit!


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 Jan. 2009)

@ Walt
Ich hab gedacht, wenn ich schon einige Neue dabei hab, dann steh ich da auch in der Schuld.

Ich hoff meine Mädels belegen die oberen Ränge.


----------



## General (6 Feb. 2009)

Na auf ein neues

1.Hayden Panetierre
2,Jessica Alba
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Jeanette Biedermann
5.Susanne Bormann
6.Jasmin Wagner
7.Rihanna
8.Kate Beckinsale
9.Giselle Bundchen
10.Avril Lavinge


----------



## Buterfly (6 Feb. 2009)

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Emily Deschanel
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## astrosfan (7 Feb. 2009)

1 Charlize Theron
2 Jennifer Morrison
3 Sonya Kraus
4 Lisa Edelstein
5 Robin Meade
6 Betty Nguyen, USA, 31.12.69 in Saigon/VN
7 Emily Procter
8 Catherine Bell
9 Rihanna
10 Julie Banderas, USA, 25.09.73 in New York/USA


----------



## Walt (9 Feb. 2009)

Und hier meine Februar Wertung (Diesmal mit vier 10. Plätzen, weils sooo schwer ist).

1. Lindsey Vonn
2. Jessica Ginkel
3. Sarah Tkotsch
4. Inez Björg David
5. Katrin Heß
6. Muriel Baumeister
7. Alyssa Milano
8. Anica Dobra
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Jessica Alba
10. Magdalena Neuner
10. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Walt (9 Feb. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 09.02.2009, 08:53Uhr

Plätze 1 – 3 behaupten sich. Jennifer Morrison jetzt schon auf Platz 4.*

*1.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	67
*2.*  Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	50
*3.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	49
*4.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	47
*5.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	41
*6. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	37
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	35
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	33
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*11.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 28
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*15.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	27
*16.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
*17.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*19.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	22
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	22
*22.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	21
*23.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
*24. * Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	20
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
*25. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	19
*26. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	18
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*30.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	17
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	17
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
*36.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
*37.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*40. * Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	13
*44.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	12
*46. * Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	11
Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	11
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	11
*51.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	10
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	10
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*62. * Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Anna-Nicole Smith, USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	9
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	9
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	9
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	9
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
*72.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
*84.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	7
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	7
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	7
*90.* Alexandra Kamp,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
*107.* Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	5
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	5
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
*120.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	4
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*142.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	3
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
*162.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*171.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in New York/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



Gruß Walt

TOP 10 International:

*1.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	67
*2.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	49
*3. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA	47
*4.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	41
*5. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	37
*6. * Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in BrooklyUSA, 33
*7.* Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	28
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*10.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	27


TOP 10 Germany:

*1. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	50
*2.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	35
*3.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*5.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
*6. * Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	21
*7.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
*8.* Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*9.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	17
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D.	17


----------



## Geldsammler (15 Feb. 2009)

Okay, dann will ich auch mal mitraten!
Hier ist meine Liste.
Die Auswahl ist mir übrigens sehr schwer gefallen. lol5

1. Ashley Tisdale
2. Miley Cyrus
3. Vanessa Anne Hudgens
4. Gisele Bündchen
5. Alessandra Ambrosio
6. Marisa Miller
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Jessica Simpson
10. Rihanna


----------



## Walt (23 Feb. 2009)

*Noch 5 Tage Zeit!*

Nur noch 5 Tage Zeit um Euer Februar-Voting abzugeben!

Ich freue mich über jedes Voting - Bitte macht mit!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Tyler Durden (23 Feb. 2009)

Bei mir hat sich nicht viel verändert.

01. Britney Spears, USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA
02. Josie Maran, USA, 08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA
03. Kate Beckinsale, GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB
04. Katherine Heigl, USA, 24.11.78 in Washingston, D.C./USA
05. Anne Hathaway, USA, 12.11.82 in New York/USA
06. Milla Jovovich, USA, 17.12.75 in Kiew/UA
07. Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,
08. Gemma Atkinson, GB, 16.11.84. Bury/GB
09. Jennifer Love Hewitt, USA, 21.02.79 in Waco/USA
10. Rihanna, BDS, 20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS


----------



## Moreblack (24 Feb. 2009)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Karolina Kurkova
5. Judith Rakers
6. Ariadne Artiles
7. Emma Watson
8. Halle Berry
9. Zhang Ziyi
10. Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Einbest (25 Feb. 2009)

Meine Top 5 der bekannten Stars

1. Zooey Deschanel
2. Tegan & Sara
3. Tamara Alvez
4. Christina Ricci 
5. Brittany Murphy


----------



## Xtinalover (1 März 2009)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Janin Reinhardt
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Estefania Küster
9. Nadine Krüger
10.Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Walt (3 März 2009)

Und hier ist meine Stimmabgabe im März 2009:

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Lena Gercke
3. Katrin Heß
4. Lindsey Vonn
5. Jessica Alba
6. Jana Ina Zarrella
7. Theresa Underberg
8. Felicitas Woll
9. Jessica Ginkel
10. Magdalena Neuner

Gruß
Walt


----------



## legestoll (3 März 2009)

Hier meine März-Liste, unverändert

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Kader Loth
4. Holly Valance
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Salma Hayek
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Walt (3 März 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 03.03.2009, 12.23 Uhr

Jessica Alba führt weiterhin vor Lena Gercke. Kate Beckinsale jetzt auf Platz 3!*


*1. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	77
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	69
*3.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	65
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	49
*5. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	47
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
*7.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	43
*8.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 38
*9.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	35
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	35
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	35
*12.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*14.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*16.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	26
*17.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	25
*19.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
*20.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*22.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	22
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	22
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	22
*26.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	21
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	21
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	21
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
*30.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	20
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
*32.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
*33.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	18
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*38.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
*44.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
*45.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	15
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*49.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
*52.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	13
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	13
*57.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	12
*60.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	11
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	11
*65. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*74.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	9
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	9
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*83. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	8
*96.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	7
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*104. *Alexandra Kamp,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	6
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
*122.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	5
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	5
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	5
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*137.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	4
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	4
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	4
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*161.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	3
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
*180.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*189.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in (?),	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1





*TOP 10 International:*

1. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	77
2. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	65
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	49
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	47
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
6. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 43
7. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	38
8. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	35
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	35
10. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28

*TOP 10 Germany:*

1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	69
2. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	35
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
5. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	28
6. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
7. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
8. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
9. Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	18

Gruß Walt


----------



## astrosfan (3 März 2009)

Betty Nguyen
Julie Banderas
Robin Meade
Tatjana Ohm, 9.11.69 in Zenica, Jugoslawien
Astrid Frohloff
Elizabeth Hurley
Christina Applegate
Sonya Kraus
Verena Wriedt, 9.1.75 in Wiesbaden


----------



## Buterfly (3 März 2009)

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Emily Deschanel
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## General (3 März 2009)

1.Hayden Panettiere
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Jasmin Schwiers
4.Katharina Schuch
5.Rebbeca Mosselmann
6.Kate Beckinsale
7.Jasmin Wagner
8.Tyra Misoux
9.Romina Becks
10.Lady GaGa


----------



## nound (3 März 2009)

Hi,
hier ist meine Wertung:

1. Sophia Loren
2. Sofia Vergara
3. Virna Lisi
4. Eva Mendes
5. Angelina Jolie
6. Salma Hayek 
7. Halle Berry
8. Capucine
9. Charlotte Rampling
10.Rita Hayworth


----------



## betzdorf (5 März 2009)

1. Alizée Jacotey
2. Nena
3. Nora Tschirner
4. Désirée Nosbusch
5. Sarah Michelle Gellar
6. Michaela Schaffrath
7. Jana Ina Zarrella
8. Sibel Kekilli
9. Tialda van Slogteren
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## pali28 (6 März 2009)

...und nochmal ein treuer Furtadoiker:

1 Nelly Furtado
2 Paz Vega 
3 Jennifer Love Hewitt
4 Emmy Rossum
5 Heather Nova
6 Jami Gertz
7 Alexandra Neldel
8 Annika Kipp
9 Josie Maran
10 Susan Sideropoulos


----------



## ElCappuccino (7 März 2009)

Meine TopTen:
1. Kim Fisher
2. Melissa Joan Hart
3. Megyn Price
4. Christine Neubauer
5. Ruth Moschner
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Angie Harmon
8. Miriam Wimmer
9. Charlotte Church
10. Ellen Muth


----------



## Walt (10 März 2009)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 10.03.2009, 11:11 Uhr

Jessica Alba führt weiterhin. Kate Beckinsale verdängt Lena Gercke auf Platz 3.

*1.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	77
*2.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	70
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	69
*4. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	66
*5.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	57
*6.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
*7.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	44
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	44
*9. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	43
*10.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	38
Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 38
*12.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	34
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*14. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	32
*15. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	29
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*18.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
19. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	26
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	26
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	25
*22.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	24
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	24
*27.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*29.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	22
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	22
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	22
*33.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	21
*34. * Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	20
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
*38.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	19
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	19
*41.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*47.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*53.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
*54. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	15
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*57.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	14
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
*62.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	13
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	13
*67.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	12
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
*75.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	10
*86. * Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	9
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	9
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	9
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in (?),	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*100.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*115.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	7
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*125.* Alexandra Kamp,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	6
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
*147.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	5
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	5
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	5
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*163.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*183.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*205.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	2
*217.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1




*TOP 10 International:*

1. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	77
2. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	70
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	66
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	57
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 44
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	44
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	33
9. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	38
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	33

*TOP 10 Germany:*

1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	69
2. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	38
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	34
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
6. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
7. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D	22
8. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	20
9. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	19
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	19




Bitte beachtet auch die Abstimmungen zu *"Deutschlands weiblichen Soap-Star 2009"* - hier unter der Rubrik Umfragen!

Danke im Voraus fürs mitmachen!

Gruß Walt


----------



## nied7 (10 März 2009)

1.Lena Gercke
2.Antonella Trapani
3.Kate Backinsale
4.Fernanda Brandao
5.Mandy Capristo
6.Doreen Steinert
7.Maryse Oulette
8.Collien Fernandes
9.Cheryl Tweedy
10.Vanessa Ann Hudgens
:thumbup:


----------



## Barricade (11 März 2009)

*1.* Emily Deschanel
*2.* Zooey Deschanel
*3.* Gülcan Kamps
*4.* Annika Kipp
*5.* Nazan Eckes
*6.* Ruth Moschner
*7.* Sandra Bullock
*8.* Stacy "Fergie" Ferguson
*9.* Sonya Kraus
*10.* Courteney Cox


----------



## Moreblack (21 März 2009)

1. Judith Rakers
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Emma Watson
4. Jessica Alba
5. Kate Winslet
6. Anna Kournikova
7. Jennifer Love Hewitt
8. Halle Berry
9. Eva Padberg
10. Rihanna


----------



## Walt (23 März 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 23.03.2009, 14:04 Uhr

Kate Beckinsale jetzt knapp vor Jessica Alba und Lena Gercke an der Spitze!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	87
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	84
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	79
*4. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	66
*5.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	57
*6.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	49
*7. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
*8. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	45
*9.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	44
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	43
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	43
*12.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 38
*13. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	34
*14.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	33
*15.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	32
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	32
*17.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*18.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*19.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	26
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	26
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	26
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	26
*23.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	25
*24.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	24
*26.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
28. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	22
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	22
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	22
*32.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	21
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	21
*34.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	20
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*37.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	19
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
*39.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*45.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*51.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
*54.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	15
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
*58. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	14
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
*63.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	13
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	13
*68.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	12
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	12
*73.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	11
*80.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	10
*91.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	9
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	9
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	9
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in (?),	9
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	9
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*107.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*121.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	7
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*131.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	6
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*152.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	5
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	5
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*168.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
 Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*188.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*211.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	2
*225.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



Gruß Walt

TOP 10 International:

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	87
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	84
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	66
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	57
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	49
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	RUS, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	44
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	43
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	43
10. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	38

TOP 10 Germany:

1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	79
2. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	45
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	34
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	32
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
6. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, ,	26
7. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D	23
8. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D	22
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, ,	21
10. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D	19
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19


----------



## Syclone (23 März 2009)

1. Britney Spears
2. Keira Knightley
3. Funda Vanroy
4. Penelope Cruz
5. Lena (T.A.T.U.)
6. Ally Walker
7. Ines Cudna
8. Mena Suvari
9. Eva LaRue
10. Emma Watson


----------



## webkart (25 März 2009)

1. Jodie Foster
2. Sophia Loren
3. Rebecca Immanuel
4. Martina Gedeck
5. Jennifer Lopez
6. Bettina Zimmermann
7. Annette Frier
8. Patricia Schäfer
9. Simone Thomalla
10. Nelly Furtado


----------



## Rohling (27 März 2009)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Denise Zich
3. Daniela Aschenbach
4. Annette Frier


----------



## legestoll (27 März 2009)

Ich finde diese Einrichtung - sprich, dieses Ranking - wirklich schön und freue mich schon, wenn ich im April wieder abstimmen kann. So. Das mußte mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Walt (29 März 2009)

D a n k e !!!


----------



## Ronald1989 (31 März 2009)

1) Lindsay Lohan
2) Joss Stone
3) Miley Cyrus
4) Jojo
5) Ashley Tisdale
6) Jeanette Biedermann
7) Collien Fernandez
8) Sarah Connor
9) Gülcan Kamps
10) Kim Kardashian/Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Walt (31 März 2009)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 31.03.2009, 14:20 Uhr

Zum Ende des Monats März keine Veränderungen an der Spitze, aber einige neue Gesichter im Ranking!



*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	87
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	84
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	79
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	67
*5. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	57
*6. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	49
*7.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
*8.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	45
*9.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	44
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	43
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	43
*12.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 38
*13.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*14.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	34
*15.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	33
*16. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	32
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	32
*18.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	31
*19.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*20. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*21. * Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	26
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	26
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	26
*24.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	25
*25. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	24
*27.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
*30. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	22
*32. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	22
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	22
*34.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	21
*35. * Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	20
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*39. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	19
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	19
*42.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*48. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*54. * Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	16
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	16
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	16
*60.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	15
 Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
*64.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	14
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
*69.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	13
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	13
*74.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	12
*77.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	11
*85. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*98. * Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	9
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	9
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	9
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in (?),	9
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	9
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*114.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*129.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	7
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*138.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	6
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*159.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	5
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	5
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*175.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*196. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	3
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*222. *Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	2
*238.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



TOP 10 International:

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	87
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	84
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	67
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	57
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	49
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	RUS, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	47
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	44
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	43
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	43
10. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	38

TOP 10 Germany:

1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	79
2. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	45
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	36
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	32
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
6. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	26
7. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	23
8. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	22
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	21
10. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	20


Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (2 Apr. 2009)

Ab sofort können Eure April-Votings abgegeben werden!

Dank Euch allen fürs mitmachen!


----------



## Barricade (2 Apr. 2009)

*Mein persönliches April-Voting*

1. Courteney Cox
2. Emily Deschanel
3. Zooey Deschanel
4. Jennifer Beals
5. Annika Kipp
6. Sandra Bullock
7. Nicole Scherzinger
8. Pamela Anderson
9. Nelly Furtado
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Syclone (3 Apr. 2009)

*Meine April-Liste*

1. Britney Spears
2. Keira Knightley
3. Funda Vanroy
4. Penelope Cruz
5. Ines Cudna 
6. Ally Walker
7. Alizee Jacotey
8. Mena Suvari
9. Eva LaRue
10. Lena (T.A.T.U.)


----------



## General (5 Apr. 2009)

1.Hayden Panettiere
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Susanne Bormann
4.Lady Gaga
5.Jeanette Biedermann
6.Kate Beckinsale
7.Jasmin Wagner
8.Miley Cyrus
9.Jasmin Schwiers
10.Nazan Eckes


----------



## astrosfan (5 Apr. 2009)

*April-Voting*

1. Sonya Kraus
2. Kate Winslet
3. Betty Nguyen
4. Julie Banderas, USA, 25.09.73 in Farmington, CT/USA
5. Robin Meade
6. Halle Berry
7. Anna Kournikova
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Astrid Frohloff
10. Andrea Kempter

@ Walt: Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (5 Apr. 2009)

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Emily Deschanel
4) Courtney Cox
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Apr. 2009)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Verena Kerth
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Ramona Drews
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Estefania Küster
9. Janin Reinhardt
10.Hila Bronstein( Ex Brosis)


----------



## Walt (7 Apr. 2009)

Meine April-Wertung:

1. Miriam Pielhau
2. Lena Gercke
3. Alyssa Milano
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Maike Billitis
7. Jessica Ginkel
8. Katharina Woschek
9. Muriel Baumeister
10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Walt (7 Apr. 2009)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 07.04.2009, 12.37 Uhr
*
Lena Gercke überholt Jessica Alba und liegt jetzt wieder hinter Kate Beckinsale auf Platz 2!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	96
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	88
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	84
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	73
*5. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
*6.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	62
*7. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
*8. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	54
*9. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	53
*10. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA,	51
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	51
*12.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 48
*13.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	45
*14.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	42
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	42
*16.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	41
*17.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	37
*18.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	34
*19. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	32
*20. * Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*21.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	30
*22. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*23. * Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	28
*26.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	27
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	27
*28.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	26
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	26
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	26
*31. * Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*32. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*35.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	23
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*40.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	22
*42. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	21
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	21
*44. * Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*46. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	19
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	19
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	19
*49.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	18
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*54. * Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*58.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	16
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	16
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	16
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	16
*68. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	15
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*72. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	14
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	14
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	14
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	14
*80.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	13
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
*84. * Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
*86.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	11
*95. * Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*110.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	9
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	9
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*124.* Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*138.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	7
 Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*149.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*169.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	5
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	5
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*184.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*204.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	3
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*229. *Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	2
*244.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1




*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	96
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	84
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	73
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	62
6. Emily Deschanel,	USA, 11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	54
8. Giselle Bündchen,	BR	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	53
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	51
10. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	48

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	88
2. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	51
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	45
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 32
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	31
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
7. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D	27
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D	27
9. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	26
10. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D	24

Gruß Walt


----------



## Punisher (7 Apr. 2009)

1. Jennifer Aniston
2. Jessica Alba
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Rihanna
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Nelly Furtado
7. Elisha Cuthbert
8. Lena Gercke
9. Heidi Klum
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## canil (12 Apr. 2009)

1. Alizee Jacotey
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Amanda Bynes
4. Monica Bellucci
5. Thandie Newton
6. Salma Hayek
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Lucy Liu
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## nied7 (13 Apr. 2009)

1.Lena Gerke
2.Antonella Trapani
3.Doreen Steinert
4.Fernanda Brandao
5.Mandy Capristo
6.Jessica Alba
7.Janine Habeck
8.Maryse Oulette
9.Collien Fernandes
10.Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## legestoll (14 Apr. 2009)

Hier kommt nun auch mein April-Ranking:

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Anna Nicole Smith
5. Dannii Minogue
6. Miriam Lahnstein
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Salma Hayek
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## kampftanne (15 Apr. 2009)

Hi,

1. Jessica Alba
2. Natalie Portman
3. Keeley Hazell
4. Sarah Brandner
5. Jessica Biel
6. Mary Elizabeth Winstead
7. Leighton Meester
8. Adriana Lima
9. Cheryl Tweedy
10. Olga Kurylenko


----------



## Geldsammler (15 Apr. 2009)

Ich poste dann auch mal wieder.

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ashley Tisdale
3. Adriana Lima
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Gisele Bündchen
6. Hilary Duff
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Vanessa Anne Hudgens
9. Megan Fox
10. Paris Hilton


----------



## Walt (16 Apr. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 16.04.2009, 13.46 Uhr*

*Spitzen-Trio überspringt die 100-Punkte-Marke! Kate Beckinsale behauptet knapp die Pole-Position.
Jessica Alba jetzt wieder vor Lena Gercke auf Platz 2. Christina Aguilera jetzt auch international in den TOP 10.*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	109
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	108
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	101
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	78
*5. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
*6. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	64
*7.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	62
*8. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
*9.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	59
*10.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 58
*11. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	51
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	51
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	51
*14. * Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	42
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	42
*16.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	41
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	41
*18.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	40
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	39
*20. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	35
*21.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	34
*23.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	33
*24.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	32
*25.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*26. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	30
*27.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*29.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	28
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	28
*33.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	27
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	27
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	27
*36. * Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	25
*38.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	24
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*42.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	23
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	23
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*48.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	22
*50.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
*51.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*53.* Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	19
*54.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*59.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*63.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	16
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	16
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	16
*72.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
*76. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	14
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	14
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	14
*83. * Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	13
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	13
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
*89.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*95.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	11
*102.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
*117.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	9
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*128.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	8
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*144.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	7
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*156.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
*178.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*193.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*214.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?, 3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*238.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	2
*256.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1

TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	109
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	108
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	78
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 64
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	62
7. Emily Deschanel,	USA	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
8. Giselle Bündchen,	BR	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	59
9. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	58
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	51

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	101
2. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	51
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	51
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 34
5. Mandy Grace Capristo, D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	32
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	31
7. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
8. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 28
9. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D, 27
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	27

Gruß Walt


----------



## webkart (18 Apr. 2009)

Meine April-Wertung:

1. Sara Nuru (Teilnehmerin bei Germany's Next Topmodel)
2. Jodie Foster
3. Rebecca Immanuel
4. Bettina Zimmermann
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Sophia Loren
7. Martina Gedeck
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Annette Frier
10. Patricia Schäfer


----------



## betzdorf (21 Apr. 2009)

Hier mal meine Favoritinnen, wie ich sie für FHM gewählt habe:

1. Alizée Jacotey
2. Sibel Kekilli
3. Tialda van Slogteren
4. Nora Tschirner
5. Jana Ina Zarrella
6. Sarah Michelle Gellar
7. Michaela Schaffrath
8. Nena
9. Désirée Nosbusch
10.Julia O. Volkova


----------



## Walt (28 Apr. 2009)

*Nur noch 2 Tage Zeit für Euer Voting im April 2009!*


----------



## driveman (28 Apr. 2009)

Hier mal meine Top 10 für den April

1. Julia Roberts
2. Emma Watson 
3. Mischa Barton
4. Nelly Furtado
5. Emmy Clarke
6. Rachel Stevens
7. Jessica Biel
8. Kristen Bell
9. Erica Cerra
10. Joss Stone


----------



## Moreblack (29 Apr. 2009)

1. Jeanette Biedermann
2. Lena Gercke
3. Emma Watson
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Halle Berry
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Anna Kournikova
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Tal Wilkenfeld
10. Vanessa Hessler


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 04.05.2009, 11:56 Uhr*

*Kate Beckinsale behauptet die Pole-Position.
Lena Gercke jetzt wieder vor Jessica Alba auf Platz 2. 
Jeanette Biedermann erstmals in den TOP 10!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	116
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	110
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	108
*4. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	85
*5.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
*6. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	66
*7. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	64
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	61
*9.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
*10.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	59
*11.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 58
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	51
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	51
*14.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	44
*15.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	42
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	42
*17.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	41
*18.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	40
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	39
*20.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	35
*21.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	34
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	34
*24.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	33
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	33
*26.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	32
*27. *Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	31
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*29.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	30
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
*31. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*33.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	28
*36.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	27
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	27
*38.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	25
*40. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	24
*45.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	23
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	23
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*51.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	22
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	22
*55.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
*56.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*59. * Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	19
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
*61. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
 Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*66. * Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	17
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*70.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	16
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	16
*78. * Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
*83.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	14
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	14
*89.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	13
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	13
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	13
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	13
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	13
*98.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*106.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	11
*112.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	10
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*128.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
 Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*138.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	8
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*154.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*164.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
*186.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA, 28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*201.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*223.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*246.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*265.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1

TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	116
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	108
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	85
4. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
5. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 66
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	62
7. Emily Deschanel,	USA	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
8. Giselle Bündchen,	BR	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	59
9. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	58
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	51

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	110
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	61
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	51
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 34
5. Mandy Grace Capristo, D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	32
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	31
7. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
8. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 28
9. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D, 27
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	27

Ab sofort könnt Ihr hier Eure Votings für den Monat Mai 2009 abgeben!

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (4 Mai 2009)

Und hier das Ranking für Mai:

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Holly Valance
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Salma Hayek
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## General (5 Mai 2009)

1.Hayden Panettiere
2.Jessica Alba
3.Susanne Bormann
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Jeanette Biedermann
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Miley Cyrus
8.Maria Sharapova
9.Lady GaGa
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Walt (5 Mai 2009)

Hier ist das Mai 2009-Voting von Walt:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alyssa Milano
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Miriam Pielhau
5. Jana Ina Zarrella
6. Maike Billitis
7. Theresa Underberg
8. Jessica Ginkel
9. Felicitas Woll
10. Anne Menden
10. Janina Uhse
10. Jessica Alba
10. Alexandra Neldel
10. Sarah Tkotsch
10. Katharina Woschek


----------



## Barricade (6 Mai 2009)

Hier mein Mai Voting !!!

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Avril Lavigne
3. Claudia Schiffer
4. Michelle Trachtenberg
5. Emily Procter
6. Lady GaGa
7. Milla Jovovich
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Emily Deschanel
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## canil (6 Mai 2009)

01. Megan Fox
02. Kate Beckinsale
03. Amanda Bynes
04. Carla Gugino
05. Audrina Patridge
06. Heidi Klum
07. Jeanette Biedermann
08. Rachel Bilson
09. Jennifer Connelly
10. Selma Blair


----------



## Walt (7 Mai 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 07.05.2009, 10:25Uhr*

*Spitze in der Reihenfolge unverändert!
Jeanette Biedermann jetzt schon auf Platz 7! 
Alyssa Milano zurück in den TOP 10!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	128
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	120
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	118
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	85
*5.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	74
*6.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	73
*7. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	71
*8. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
*9.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	60
*11.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	59
*12.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 58
*13. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	52
*15.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	48
*16.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	47
*17.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	42
*18.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	41
*19.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	40
*20.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	38
*21.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
*22.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	36
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	36
*23.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	34
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
*25.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	33
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	33
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	33
*28. * Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	32
*29.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	31
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*32.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	30
*34. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	29
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*36.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
*39.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	27
*40.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	26
*41.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*42.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	24
*46.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	23
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	23
*49.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	23
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*52.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	22
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	22
*55.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	21
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	21
*58.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*60.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	19
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
*62.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*67.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*71. * Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	16
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	16
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	16
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	16
*80.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
*86.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	14
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	14
*93.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	13
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	13
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	13
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	13
*101.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*110.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
*117.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	10
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*134.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*146.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*161.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	7
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*172.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
*192.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*206.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*227.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*250.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*267.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1






*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	128
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	118
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	85
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 74
5. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 73
6. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	67
7. Emily Deschanel,	USA	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, ,	60
9. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR	59
10. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	58

*TOP 10 Germany*:
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	120
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	71
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
4. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 37
5. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 34
6. Susanne Bormann, ,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	33
7. Mandy Grace Capristo, D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, 32
8. Sonya Kraus	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
9. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D, 30
10. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29


Gruß Walt


----------



## nied7 (7 Mai 2009)

*1.Lena Gercke
2.Antonella Trapani
3.Jennifer Love Hewitt
4.Fernanda Brandao
5.Mandy Capristo
6.Jessica Alba
7.Megan Fox
8.Rihanna
9.Sylvie van der Vaart
10.Bahar Kizil*


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Mai 2009)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Kelly Kelly(WWE)
8. Torrie Wilson
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Biggi Bardot


----------



## dabi (14 Mai 2009)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Jessica Biel
3. Britney Spears
4. Anna Kournikova
5. Adriana Lima
6. Scarlett Johansson
7. Yasmine Bleeth
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Martina Hingis
10.Shannen Doherty


----------



## Buterfly (14 Mai 2009)

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Emily Deschanel
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## Walt (19 Mai 2009)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 19.05.2009, 13:14 Uhr

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	143
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	130
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	123
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	92
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	80
*6.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	77
*7. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	74
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	71
*9.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
*10.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	68
*11.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 67
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	60
*13.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	52
*15.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	49
*16.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	48
*17.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	47
*18.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	46
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	46
*20.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	44
*21. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	43
*22. * Deborah Shelton, USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	38
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
*24.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
*25.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	36
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	36
*27. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	35
*28.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	34
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
*30.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	33
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	33
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	33
*33.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	32
*34. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*36.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	30
*39. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	29
*40. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
*44.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	27
*45.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	26
*46.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	25
*48. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	24
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	24
*53.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	23
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*57. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	22
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	22
*60.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	21
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	21
*63. * Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*65.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	19
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	19
*69.* Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	18
*72.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	17
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	17
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	17
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	17
*78.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	16
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	16
*85.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Lady GaGa,	USA, 20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
*90. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	14
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	14
*97. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	13
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	13
*103. *Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*112.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
*119.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	10
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*137.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*150.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*166.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	7
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*176.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
*195. *Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*210. *Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*231.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*255. * Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*273.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	143
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	123
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	92
4. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 80
5. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	77
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	74
7. Emily Deschanel,	USA	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
8. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR, 68
9. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	67
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, ,	60

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	130
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	71
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
4. Mandy Grace Capristo, D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, 38
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
6. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	33
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	33
9. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin,	32
10. Sonya Kraus	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31

Gruß Walt


----------



## lorddarkstar (19 Mai 2009)

Super Idee!
1. Eva Padberg
2. Adriana Lima
3. Alessandra Ambrosio
4. Julia Stegner
5. Stefanie Kloß
6. Shakira
7. Naomi Watts
8. Ana Claudia Talancon
9. Eva Habermann
10. Doreen Jacobi


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Mai 2009)

tolle idee fein danke für die mühe bin gespannt wies ausgeht :thumbup:


1.Elisha cuthbert
2.Christina Aguilera
3.Adriana Lima
4.Sophie Marceau
5.Katie Holmes
6.Julia Siegel
7.Susanne Bormann
8.Nadine Krüger
9.Kendra Wilkinsor
10.Scarlett Johansson

my vote


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2009)

1.Alyssa Milano
2.Muriel Baumeister
3.Anna Planken
4.Shannon Doherty
5.Marlene Lufen
6.Sylvia Leifheit
7.Kristina Sterz
8.Alexandra Neldel
9.Patricia Schäfer
10.Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## stone47 (26 Mai 2009)

1. Stacy Kleiber
2.Christina Milan
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Christina Surer
5. Heidi Klum
6.Anna Kurnikova
7.Maria Sharapova
8.Cameron Diaz
9.Amanda Bynes
10.Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Moreblack (26 Mai 2009)

1.Tal Wilkenfeld
2.Doutzen Kroes
3.Judith Rakers
4.Kate Beckinsale
5.Jessica Alba
6.Michelle Hunziker
7.Halle Berry
8.Jennifer Love Hewitt
9.Eva Padberg
10.Penelope Cruz


----------



## Moreblack (26 Mai 2009)

1.Tal Wilkenfeld
2.Doutzen Kroes
3.Penelope Cruz
4.Halle Berry
5.Jennifer Love Hewitt
6.Judith Rakers
7.Kate Beckinsale
8. Jessica Alba
9.Eva Padberg
10.Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Moreblack (26 Mai 2009)

Den letzten Beitrag bitte ignorieren. Bei der ersten Bestätigung passierte erst mal gar
nichts. Deswegen einen 2. Beitrag geschrieben, dann kamen beide Antworten, hmmm? Sorry Walt!


----------



## Walt (28 Mai 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 28.05.2009, 10:08 Uhr*
*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	150
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	130
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	129
*4.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	92
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	85
*6.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	77
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 76
*8. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	74
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	71
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	70
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
*12.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	68
*13. * Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	54
*14.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	52
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	52
*17.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	49
*18.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	48
*19.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	47
*20.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	46
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	46
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	46
*23. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	43
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	38
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
*26. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	37
*28.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	36
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	36
*30. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	35
*31.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	34
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
*33.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	33
*34.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	32
*35.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*37. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	30
*40. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
*43.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	27
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	27
*45.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	26
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	26
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	26
*48.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*49.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D (?),	24
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*57.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*61.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	22
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	22
*65.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	21
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	21
*68. * Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	20
*71.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	19
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	19
*75.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*78.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	17
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	17
*82. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	16
*87.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
*92. * Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D, 11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	14
*98.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	13
*105.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	12
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*117.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
*124.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	10
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	10
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*145.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*157.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*174.* Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*187.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
*206.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*221.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*242.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	3
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*268.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*284.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	150
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	129
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	92
4. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 85
5. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	77
6. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 76
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 74
8. Alyssa Milano,	BR,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 70
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
10. Giselle Bündchen,	BR	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	68

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	130
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	71
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
4. Mandy Grace Capristo, D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, 38
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	37
7. Marlen Lufen, D, 18.12.70 in Berlin/D, 35
8. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
9. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	33
10. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin,	32


Gruß Walt


----------



## webkart (29 Mai 2009)

Schnell noch mein voting für Mai:

1. Sara Nuru (Siegerin bei Germany's Next Topmodel)
2. Jodie Foster
3. Rebecca Immanuel
4. Bettina Zimmermann
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Sophia Loren
7. Martina Gedeck
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Annette Frier
10. Patricia Schäfer


----------



## Tyler Durden (31 Mai 2009)

01. Britney Spears, USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA
02. Josie Maran, USA, 08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA
03. Kate Beckinsale, GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB
04. Katherine Heigl, USA, 24.11.78 in Washingston, D.C./USA
05. Gemma Atkinson, GB, 16.11.84. Bury/GB
06. Anne Hathaway, USA, 12.11.82 in New York/USA
07. Milla Jovovich, USA, 17.12.75 in Kiew/UA
08. Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,
09. Jennifer Love Hewitt, USA, 21.02.79 in Waco/USA
10. Rihanna, BDS, 20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS


----------



## drop47 (31 Mai 2009)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Charlotte Engelhardt
3. Astrid van der Staaij
4. Christine Neubauer
5. Annette Frier
6. Christina Applegate
7. Jeanette Biedermann
8. Tina Ruland
9. Michaela May
10. Anni Friesinger

Gruß
Drop


----------



## Walt (1 Juni 2009)

So meine Freunde,

es ist der 1. Juni. Also:

Ab sofort darf jeder seine Juni-Wertung hier veröffentlichen!

Viel Spaß!

Walt


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juni 2009)

1. Bea Peters
2.Christina Aguilera
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Biggi Bardot
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Torrie Wilson
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## General (2 Juni 2009)

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Jasmin Schwiers
3. Jessica Biel
4. Miley Cyrus
5. Avril Lavigne
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Anna Kournikova
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## Walt (2 Juni 2009)

Da ich mich bald in einen längeren Urlaub verabschiede, hier schon einmal meine Juni-Wertung:

1. Mascha Müller
2. Antonella Trapani
3. Leonore Bartsch
4. Lena Gercke
5. Miriam Pielhau
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
9. Maike Billitis
10. Katrin Heß


----------



## Walt (2 Juni 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 02.06.2009, 08:33 Uhr*

*Spitze kaum verändert. Shooting-Star Antonella Trapani jetzt bei den deutschen TOP-TEN schon auf Platz 7 !*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	163
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	138
*3. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	132
*4. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	92
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	88
*6. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 85
*7.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	77
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	77
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	77
*10. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	75
*11.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
*12.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	68
*13. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	62
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	59
*15.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	58
*16.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	55
*17. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	52
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
*19.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	51
*20. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	49
*21.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	46
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	46
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	46
*24.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	41
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	41
*26.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	38
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
*28.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*30.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	36
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	36
*32.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	35
*33. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	34
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	34
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	34
*36. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	32
37. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	31
*39.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	30
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	30
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	30
*44.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*46.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
*50.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	27
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
*52.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	26
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	26
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	26
*55.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	25
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*57.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*65.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
*68.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	22
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	22
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	22
*73. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
*76.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	20
*80.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	19
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	19
*83. * Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	18
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*87.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	17
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	17
*93. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
*97. * Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
*101.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	14
*106.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*112.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	12
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*125.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	11
*130.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	10
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	10
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*151. *Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	9
*163.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA), 8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*181.* Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*193.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
*212.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	5
*227.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*248.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*273.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*290.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	163
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	132
3. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	92
4. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 88
5. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 85
6. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	77
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 77
8. Alyssa Milano,	BR,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 75
9. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
10. Giselle Bündchen,	BR	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	68

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	138
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	77
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
4. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?, 41
Susanne Bormann, D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	41
6. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
7. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	37
Antonella Trapani	D/I,	18.11.91 in Basel/CH.	36
9. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin, ,	35
10. Bea Peters	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	34
Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D	34

Gruß Walt


----------



## kaitschy (2 Juni 2009)

1) Magdalena Neuner :thumbup:
2) Anna Kournikova
3) Jessica Alba
4) Jennifer Aniston
5) Jeanette Biedermann
6) Nicole Eggert
7) Kati Witt
8) Britney Spears
9) Jessica Biel
10) Sofie Schütt


----------



## dabi (3 Juni 2009)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Britney Spears
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Courteney Cox
6.Adriana Lima
7.Shannen Doherty
8.Sylvie van der vaart
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Martina Hingis


----------



## Barricade (4 Juni 2009)

So, ich will dann auch mal wieder:

1. Milla Jovovich
2. Cote de Pablo
3. Carrie-Anne Moss
4. Sarah Connor
5. Sandy Mölling
6. Emily Deschanel
7. Zooey Deschanel
8. Courteney Cox
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Walt (4 Juni 2009)

*Hi Leute!

Ich verbaschiede mich dann mal in den Urlaub.

Das nächste Ranking gibt's deshalb erst Anfang Juli!

Trotzdem: Bitte schön weiter voten!

LG Walt*


----------



## legestoll (5 Juni 2009)

Es ist Juni. Hier mein Ranking:

Und hier das Ranking für Mai:

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Anna Nicole Smith
5. Dannii Minogue
6. Miriam Lahnstein
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Salma Hayek
9. Jennifer Love Hewitt
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## legestoll (5 Juni 2009)

Die "Und hier das Ranking für Mai"-Zeile war natürlich Unsinn.


----------



## Lohanxy (6 Juni 2009)

1. Jessica Alba
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Charlotte Engelhardt
4. Alexandra Maria Lara
5. Anna Kournikova
6. Johanna Klum
7. Angelina Jolie
8. Anna Kournikova
9. Sarah Ahrabian
10.Michelle Hunziker


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

1. Alexandra Neldel
2. Jennifer Love Hewitt
3. Franziska van Almsick
4. Demi Moore
5. Anke Engelke
6. Bettina Cramer
7. Kylie Minogue
8. Johanna Klum
9. Melanie Griffith
10. Julia Biedermann


----------



## eXXodus (13 Juni 2009)

1. Collien fernandes
2. Charlotte engelahrdt
3. barbara schöneberger
4. jana ina
5. gülcan
6. jessice alba
7. michelle hunziker
8. johanna klum
9. Kader loth
10. christina aguilera


----------



## kakadinho (16 Juni 2009)

1. hayden panettiere
2. jessica alba
3. alyssa milano
4. megan fox
5. jessica ginkel
6. anne menden
7. jennifer love hewitt
8. gabriell union
9. kate beckinsale
10. anna kournikova


----------



## tobacco (16 Juni 2009)

Dann wollen wir mal 
1 marlene lufen 
2 jeanette biedermann 
3 katrin huß
4 christina aguilera
5 avril
6 lady gaga 
7 nadine krüger
8 jana bach 
9 jennifer lopez
10 britney spears


----------



## nogrus (22 Juni 2009)

bin dabei! 

01. Jessica Alba
02. Cameron Diaz
03. Elisha Cuthbert
04. Kate Beckinsale
05. Scarlett Johansson
06. Jennifer Love Hewitt
07. Rachael Leigh Cook
08. Mischa Barton
09. Denise Richards
10. Josefine Preuß, D, 13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D


----------



## Walt (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück!

Noch gut 27 Stunden könnt ihr hier Euer Juni-Voting abgeben. Im Laufe der Woche wird es ein neues Ranling geben.

Ich danke allen Usern, die hier gevotet haben!

LG Walt :3dthumbup:


----------



## Moreblack (30 Juni 2009)

1. Barbara Meier
2. Anna Kournikova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Sara Nuru
6. Zhang Ziyi
7. Jennifer Love Hewitt
8. Tal Wilkenfeld
9. Salma Hayek
10. Doutzen Kroes


----------



## legestoll (1 Juli 2009)

Juli-Ranking:

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Anna Nicole Smith
5. Dannii Minogue
6. Miriam Lahnstein
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Salma Hayek
9. Jennifer Love Hewitt
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Katzun (1 Juli 2009)

hi walt, hoffe du hattest einen schönen urlaub

here we go:

1. christina aguilera
2. sandra arhabian
3. sonya kraus
4. collien fernandez
5. kader loth
6. lena gerke
7. marlene lufen
8. michelle hunziker
9. verona poth
10. chalotte engelhardt


----------



## Buterfly (1 Juli 2009)

1) Jennifer Morrison
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Emily Deschanel
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## General (1 Juli 2009)

Mein Juli Ranking 

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Megan Fox
3. Jessica Biel
4. Jasmin Wagner
5. Anna Kournikova
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Jasmin Schwiers
10. Susanne Bormann


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juli 2009)

Juli-Ranking:
1. Bea Peters
2. Verena Kerth 
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Ramona Drews
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Jenny Frost
7. Melissa Satta
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Hila Bronstein
10.Torrie Wilson


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 02.07.2009, 09:37 Uhr*

*Ranking stark verändert: Kate Beckinsale führt weiter und erreicht als Erste 200 Punkte, Jessica Alba auf Platz 2 mit souveränem Vorsprung vor Lena Gercke! Starke Verbesserungen für Jennifer Love Hewitt, Christina Aguilera, Kader Loth und Collien Fernandes. Sophie Marceau fällt aus den TOP 20 heraus! Mandy Grace Capristo und Antonella Trapani sind nicht mehr in den TOP 10 Germanys vertreten!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	200
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	181
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	143
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	125
*5.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 113
*6.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	99
*7.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	98
*8. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	97
*9. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	83
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83
*12.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	82
*13.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	77
*14.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	75
*15.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	73
*16.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	71
*17.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	63
*18.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
*19.* Courteney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	59
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	59
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	59
*22.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	58
*23.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	57
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	54
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	54
*26.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
*27.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
*28.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	48
*29. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	47
*30.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	44
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	44
*32.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	42
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	42
*33. * Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	39
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
*36.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*38.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	36
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	36
*40.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	34
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*42.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	33
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	33
*44. * Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
*45.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
*49*. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*51. * Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	29
*54.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	28
*58.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	27
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	27
*61.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*63.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*64.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*72.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
*76.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	22
*80.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	21
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
*85. * Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*89.* Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	19
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	19
*91. * Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*94. * Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
*97. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 16
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	16
*104.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*109.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	14
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	14
*114.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*120.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	12
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*132.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
*139.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*157.* Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
*169.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*190.* Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*203. *Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*226.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*242.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*266.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*292.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*311.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	200
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	181
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 125
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	113
5. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	99
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 97
Jennifer Morrison, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
8. Alyssa Milano,	BR,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 83
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	68

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	143
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	98
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 63
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D 61
5. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 52
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin, 49
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	48
8. Johanna Klum, D/I,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D, 47
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	44
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	42

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Juli 2009)

...und hier ist Walts Juli-Wertung:

1. Antonalla Trapani
2. Sophie Schütt
3. Lena Gercke
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen
7. Mascha Müller
8. Katrin Heß
9. Jessica Ginkel
10. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger
10. Leonore Bartsch
10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## dabi (6 Juli 2009)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Britney Spears
4.Jessica Biel
5.Adriana Lima
6.Sylvie van der vaart
7.Courteney Cox
8.Shannen Doherty
9.Megan Fox
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Nikolas27 (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo Walt,

wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazutun.

1. Alizée Jacotey
2. Cote de Pablo
3. Claudia Hiersche
4. Sina-Valeska Jung
5. Lilli Hollunder
6. Sarah Tkotsch
7. Yvonne de Bark
8. Joy Lee Juana Abiola
9. Anne Menden
10. Catherine Bell

Ich könnte die Liste noch lange, lange, laaange weiterführen, aber wer könnte das nicht?


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 16.07.2009, 09:31 Uhr*

Tiffani Amber-Thiessen jetzt auch über 100 Punkte, Sophie Marceau wieder in den TOP 20 und Antonella Trapani in Deutschlands TOP 10. 

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	210
*2. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	181
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	151
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	134
*5.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 113
*6.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	102
*7.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	99
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	98
*9. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	90
*10.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
*11. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83
*12.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	82
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	80
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	79
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	77
*16.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	75
*17.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	64
*18.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	63
Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	63
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	63
*21.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
*22.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	59
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	59
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	54
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	54
*26. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	52
*27.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
*28. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	48
*29. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	47
*30.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*31.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	44
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	44
*34. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	42
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	42
*36.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	39
*38.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	38
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
*40.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*42.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	35
*43.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	34
*45.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	33
*46.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
*47.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
*51.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*53.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*55. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	28
*59.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	27
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	27
*62.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*64.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*65.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*73.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
*77.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	22
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	22
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	22
*82.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	21
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
*87.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*91.* Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	19
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	19
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	19
*94.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*98.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
*101.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 16
*107.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*112.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	14
*117.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	13
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*124.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	12
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*135.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
*142.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*160.* Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
*172.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*202*. Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*216*. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 6
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*231.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*247.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*277.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*307.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	2
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	2
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*337.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 02.07.2009

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	210
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	181
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 134
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	113
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	102
6. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 99
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 90
8. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
9. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	82

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	151
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	98
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 63
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D 61
5. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 52
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin, 49
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	48
8. Johanna Klum, D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D, 47
9. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
10. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	44

Gruß Walt


----------



## dionys58 (24 Juli 2009)

1. Rose Mc Gowan
2. Lindsay Lohan
3. Britney Spears
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Ingrid Steeger
6. Isild Le Bosco
7. Jennifer Garner
8. Christina Ricci
9. Denise Richards
10. Nicole Kidman


----------



## Rohling (27 Juli 2009)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida Lauenstein (Kurras)
3. Daniela Aschenbach
4. Annette Frier
5. Alexandra Bechtel
6. Bettina Cramer
7. Denise Zich
8. Sabrina Staubitz
9. Veronica Ferres
10. Gesine Cukrowski


----------



## Billy Shears (29 Juli 2009)

Dann werde ich mich mal mit einer relativ spontanen Juli-Wertung beteiligen. Ich bin sicher, dass ich einige meiner Favoritinnen vergessen habe. 
Lauren Bacall lasse ich absichtlich weg. Das ist zwar die Traumfrau überhaupt, aber schon etwas länger her.
Also die halbwegs aktuellen Ladies, einmal international, einmal deutsch: 

1. Halle Berry
2. Alyssa Milano
3. Traci Lords 
4. Rosanna Arquette
5. Luba Shumeyko-Hegre (zählt die als Celeb? Oder nur als Traumfrau? - andererseits, wenn ich mir die vielen Pro7-Models und Big Brother-Tussis ansehe, dann hat die wunderbare Luba den tausendfachen Celeb-Bonus)
6. Thandie Newton
7. Gina Gershon
8. Zooey Deschanel
9. Catherine Bell
10. Kate Beckinsale


1. Susanne Bormann
2. Sandra Leonhard
3. Isabella Parkinson (schade dass man die so selten sieht)
4. Nora Tschirner
5. Julia Jentsch
6. Christiane Paul
7. Heike Makatsch
8. Alexandra Maria Lara
9. Nadeshda Brennicke
10. Anne Sophie Briest (keine Ahnung, wie die jetzt aussieht)

Ach ja, eine Frage: Was ist mit den Österreicherinnen? Sind die schon international oder laufen sie wie in Fernsehen, Kino oder Musik bei den Deutschen mit?


----------



## maxmanfred (29 Juli 2009)

1 Amanda Tapping
2 Esther Schweins
3 Charlize Theron
4 Kathryn Morris
5 Anja Kling
6 Kirsten Dunst
7 Bettina Cramer
8 Naomi Watts
9 Annika Kipp
10 Eva Habermann


----------



## Walt (29 Juli 2009)

@ Billy: Österreich ist zwar deutschsprachig, aber nicht Deutschland. Da es sich hier um die Top 10 Germanys handelt, reihen sich unsere österreichischen Nachbarinnen hier im internationlen Ranking ein.

Gruß Walt

P.S. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!


----------



## Walt (29 Juli 2009)

Übrigens Billy: Isabella Parkinson ist keine Deutsche! Habe aber ausnahmsweise trotzdem die Wertung akzeptiert. Achte doch bitte demnäcsht darauf, dass Du alle Celebs, egal welcher Nationalität, in einem Ranking bewertest. Dabei ist es möglich, dass Du Platzierungen doppelt vergibst.

Nochmal DANKE für Dein mitmachen!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (29 Juli 2009)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 29.07.2009, 14:02 Uhr

Alyssa Milano auf dem Sprung nach oben - jetzt schon Platz 6. Britney Spears auch mit Comeback bei Celebboard: Wieder in den TOP 10! Susanne Bormann wieder in Germanys TOP 10!

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	211
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	181
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	151
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	134
*5.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 113
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	106
*7.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	102
*8. * Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	99
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	98
*10.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	87
*10.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
*12. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83
*13.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	82
*14.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	80
*15. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	77
*16.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	75
*17. * Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	64
*18.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	63
Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	63
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	63
*21.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
*22.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	59
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	59
*24. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	54
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	54
*27.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	52
*28.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
*29.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	48
*30.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	47
*31.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*32.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	44
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	44
*35.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	42
*36. * Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 (?),	39
*38.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	38
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	38
*40. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*42.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	36
*43. * Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	35
*44.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	34
*46.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	33
*47.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
*50.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*55. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
*58.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*60.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	28
*66.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	27
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
*68. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*70.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*71.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*78. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
*81.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	22
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	22
*85.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
*89.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*92.* Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	19
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	19
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	19
*95.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*100.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
*103.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 16
*108.* Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*112. *Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	14
*118.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	13
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*125.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	12
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*136.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 11
*144.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*165.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
*180.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	8
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*204.* Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*220.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*248.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*267.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	4
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*296.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*323.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	2
*340.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	1
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	211
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	181
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 134
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	113
5. Alyssa Milano, USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 106
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 102
7. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN 02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	99
8. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	87
8. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	151
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	98
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 63
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D 61
5. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 54
6. Susanne Bormann;	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	52
7. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin, 49
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	48
9. Johanna Klum, D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D, 47
10. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (31 Juli 2009)

*Nicht vergessen: Heute ist die letzte Chance für Eure Juli-Wertung!*


----------



## Moreblack (31 Juli 2009)

1. Barbara Meier
2. Mandy Grace Capristo
3. Jessica Alba
4. Anna Kournikova
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Doutzen Kroes
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Halle Berry
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Zhang Ziyi


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2009)

Im August will ich mal der Erste sein...
...mit einer Überrraschung auf Platz 1, aber das Mädel ist so hot!!!

*1. Nina Heuser, D, geb. am 26.05.83 in Lindlar/D (spielt Nina Schmeuser in der Sat1-Serie Niedrig und Kuhnt)*
2. Lena Gercke
3. Theresa Underberg
4. Katrin Heß
5. Jessica Ginkel
6. Susanne Bormann
7. Katharina Woschek
8. Mascha Müller
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

bluppers August Wertung 

1.Hayden Panetierre
2.Alexandra Schalaudek
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Jeanette Biedermann
5.Susen Tietdke  wegen dem tollen Arsch
6.Jessica Biel
7. Susanne Bormann
8.Sophie Marceau
9.Lena Gercke
10.Nazan Eckes
und normalerweise gehört sie auf Platz eins: meine Mutti :thumbup:


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Aug. 2009)

1. Verena Kerth
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Rollergirl alias Nicci Juice
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Nadine Krüger
9. Hila Bronstein
10. Rebecca Miro


----------



## dabi (2 Aug. 2009)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Jessica biel
4.Britney Spears
5.Courteney Cox
6.Adriana Lima
7.Jennifer Lopez
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Sylvie van der vaart
10.Jana ina zarrella


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Aug. 2009)

1) Holly Valance
2) Piret Järvis
3) Julia Wolkowa (Tatu)
4) Sylvie van der Vaart
5) Michelle Hunziker
6) Fiona Erdmann
7) Johanna Klum
8) Annemarie Warnkross
9) Shakira
10) Christina Klein (Lafee)


----------



## Walt (3 Aug. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 03.08.2009, 11:59 Uhr*

*Keine Veränderungen in der Spitze. 
Deutsche Schauspielerin Nina Heuser erstmals im Ranking vertreten. Susanne Bormann und Anna Kurnikowa können punkten. Jeanette Biedermann jetzt über 100 Punkte!*


*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	235
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	189
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	162
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	150
*5. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 120
*6. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	108
*7.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	105
*8.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	102
*9.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	99
*10.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	94
*11.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	93
*12.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	92
*13.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	87
*14.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	83
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	77
*16.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	75
*17.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	69
*18.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	68
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	68
*20. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	64
*21.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	63
*22.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	61
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	61
*25*. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	59
*26.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	56
*27.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	54
*29.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	53
*30.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	51
*31.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	49
* 33.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	47
*34.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*35. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	44
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	44
*38.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	43
*39. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	42
*40. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*41.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	39
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*45.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	35
*46. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	34
*48.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
*51.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*55.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
*58.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*61.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	28
*68.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	27
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
*70.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*72.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*73.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
81. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
*84.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
*86.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
*90.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	20
*95.* Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	19
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	19
*97.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	18
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*103.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	17
*108.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
*115.* Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	15
*119.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
*123.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*129.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*139.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 11
*147.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*168.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	9
Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	9
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	9
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO, 10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
*186. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	8
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*209.* Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*226.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
 Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*253.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*275.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*304.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*330.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	2
*347.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	235
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	189
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 150
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	120
5. Alyssa Milano, USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 108
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 102
7. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN 02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	99
8. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	94
9. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	93
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	92

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	162
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	105
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 63
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 61
Susanne Bormann	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	61
6. Ramona Drews,	D	1973 in ?,	56
7. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 54
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Aachern/D,	53
9. Johanna Klum, D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D, , 51
10. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin	49
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	49

Gruß Walt


----------



## Buterfly (4 Aug. 2009)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## legestoll (6 Aug. 2009)

Und ... August:


1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Dannii Minogue
6. Miriam Lahnstein
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Salma Hayek
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Moreblack (12 Aug. 2009)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Doutzen Kroes
3. Emma Watson
4. Kristen Stewart
5. Natalie Portman
6. Anna Kournikova
7. Jessica Alba
8. Halle Berry
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Zhang Ziyi


----------



## Walt (13 Aug. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 13.08.2009, 10:55 Uhr

Nelly Furtado jetzt im 100er-Club. Dichtes Gedränge auf Platz 10 bis 14*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	242
*2. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	193
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	172
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	155
*5.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 121
*6. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	112
*7.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	108
*8.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	106
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	105
*10.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	96
*11.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	95
*12.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	94
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	92
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	86
*16.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	75
*17.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	73
*18.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	72
*19.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	68
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	68
*21. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	65
*22. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	64
*23.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	63
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	62
*25. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	61
*27.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	56
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	56
*29.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54
*30.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	53
*31.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	49
*33.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	47
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	47
*35. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	46
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*37.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	44
*39.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	43
*40.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	42
*41.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*42.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	40
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	39
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
*45. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	38
*46.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*47.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	35
*48. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	34
*49.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	32
*53.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*57.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
*59.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*62.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	28
*69. * Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
*70. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*72.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*74.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*83.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
*85. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
*87.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
*91. * Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	20
*96. * Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	19
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	19
*98. * Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	18
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*105.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	17
*110.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*117.* Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*120.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
*124.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*130.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*139.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 11
*147.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*168.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	9
Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	9
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	9
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
*186.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	8
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*210. *Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*227.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*254.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*276.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*306.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*332.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	2
*348. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1




*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	242
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	193
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 155
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	121
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 112
6. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA,	108
7. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN 02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN	106
8. Jessica Biel,Britney Spears,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	96
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	95
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	94

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D, 172
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	105
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 72
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 61
Susanne Bormann	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	61
6. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	56
Ramona Drews,	D	1973 in ?,	56
8. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 54
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Aachern/D,	53
10. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin	49
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	49

Gruß Walt


----------



## Karrel (22 Aug. 2009)

1. Lena Gerke
2. Jessica Biel
3. Piret Järvis
4. Christine Theiss
5. Lucy Diakovska
6. Jessica Stroup
7. Mirjam Weichselbraun
8. Jenny Frost
9. Evangeline Lilly
10. Ciara


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Aug. 2009)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Katarina Witt
3. Christine Neubauer
4. Jennifer Aniston
5. Kim Fisher
6. Mariella Ahrens
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Salma Hayek
9. Monica Bellucci
10. Dorothea Schenk


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Aug. 2009)

Hier meine TopTen Liste....

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Jessica Alba
3. Alyssa Milano
4. Scarlett Johansson
5. Liv Tyler
6. Jessica Biel
7. Milla Jovovich
8. Rachel McAdams
9. Mischa Barton
10. Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Walt (27 Aug. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 27.08.2009, 12:45 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	252
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	202
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	182
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	155
*5.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 121
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	116
*7.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	112
*8.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	110
*9.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	106
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	105
*11.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	95
*12.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	94
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	92
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	86
*16.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	75
*17.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	73
*18. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	72
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	72
*20.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	68
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	68
*22.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	64
*23.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	63
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	62
*25.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	61
*27.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	56
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	56
*29.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54
*30.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	53
*31.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	50
*32.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	49
*34.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	47
*35.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	46
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*37.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	44
*39.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	43
*40.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	42
*41. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*42.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	40
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	39
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
*45.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	38
*46.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*47. * Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	35
*48.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	34
*49.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*55.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*60.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
*62.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*65. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	28
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
*71.* Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	27
*72.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*75. * Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	25
*77. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*85. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 23
*88.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
*90.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
*93. * Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	20
*98. * Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	19
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	19
*100.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*106.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	17
*111.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*118.* Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*121.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
*125. *Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	13
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	13
*133.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*142.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 11
*150. *Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*170.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	9
Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	9
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	9
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
*189.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
*212.* Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*229.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*259.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*283.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*313.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
*340. *Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	2
*356.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
 Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1




*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	242
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	202
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 155
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	121
5. Alyssa Milano, USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn, USA, 116
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	112
7. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	110
8. Nelly Furtado	P/CDN	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN;	106
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	95
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	94

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	182
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	105
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 72
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 61
Susanne Bormann	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	61
6. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	56
Ramona Drews,	D	1973 in ?,	56
8. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 54
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Aachern/D,	53
10. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin	49
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	49

Gruß Walt


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

1. Britney Spears
2. Biggi Bardot
3. Mischa Barton
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Mandy (Monrose)
6. Sandy Mölling
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Nicole Scherzinger
9. Keira Knightley
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Walt (31 Aug. 2009)

*Höchste Zeit für Eure August-Wertung!*

*Euer Voting für August 2009 kann nur noch bis Mitternacht abgegeben werden.*

Gruß
Walt


----------



## foomi (31 Aug. 2009)

1. Jessica Alba
2. Lena Gercke
3. Jeanette Biedermann
4. Anna Kurnikowa
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Jessica Biel
8. Nelly Furtado
9. Britney Spears
10. Giselle Bündchen


----------



## legestoll (1 Sep. 2009)

Hallo, hier kommt die Stimmabgabe für September:

1. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Miriam Lahnstein
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Salma Hayek
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid


----------



## dabi (1 Sep. 2009)

1.Jessica Biel
2.Britney Spears
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Kate Beckinsale
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Adriana Lima
7.Sylvie Van Der Vaart
8.Shannen Doherty
9.Courteney Cox
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Billy Shears (2 Sep. 2009)

Walt schrieb:


> Übrigens Billy: Isabella Parkinson ist keine Deutsche! Habe aber ausnahmsweise trotzdem die Wertung akzeptiert. Achte doch bitte demnäcsht darauf, dass Du alle Celebs, egal welcher Nationalität, in einem Ranking bewertest. Dabei ist es möglich, dass Du Platzierungen doppelt vergibst.
> 
> Nochmal DANKE für Dein mitmachen!
> 
> Gruß Walt



oops, ich dachte immer, sie sei Deutsche.
Aber in der IMDB stehen ausschgließlich deutsche Filme und Serien mit ihr; karrieremäßig ist sie also Deutsche - wobei es mir bei schönen Frauen prinzipiell egal ist, woher sie kommen.


----------



## Billy Shears (2 Sep. 2009)

ts, ts, ein paar Tage keine Zeit, ein (viel zu kurzer) Urlaub und schon hab ich einen Monat für die Stimmabgabe verpasst.
Also hier für September (statt August):


1. Halle Berry
2. Thandie Newton
3. Alyssa Milano
3. Traci Lords 
4. Susanne Bormann
5. Luba Hegre Shumeyko
6. Jessica Biel
7. Rosanna Arquette
8. Zooey Deschanel
9. Sandra Leonhard
10. Isabella Parkinson


----------



## Rohling (2 Sep. 2009)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida Lauenstein (Kurras)
3. Pamela Grosser 
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Alexandra Bechtel
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Sabrina Staubitz
10. Veronica Ferres


----------



## Walt (3 Sep. 2009)

Meine Wertung für den Spetember 2009:

1. Mascha Müller
2. Lena Gercke
3. Theresa Underberg
4. Katrin Heß
5. Jessica Ginkel
6. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger
7. Fiona Erdmann
8. Leonore Bartsch
9. Sarah Tkotsch
10. Sarah Bogen
Miriam Pielhau
Alyssa Milano
Susanne Bormann
Miriam Lahnstein

und es gäbe noch so viele andere knusprige Frauen


----------



## neman64 (3 Sep. 2009)

Meine Top 10
1. Sonja Kraus
2. Sonja Zietlow
3. Sabrina Staubitz
4. Britt Reinecke
5. Katja Burkhart ( RTL )
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Brigit Schrowange
8. Inka Bause
9. Eva Brenner ( RTL 2 Zuhause im Glück )
10. Andrea " Kiwi " Kiwel

Solltet ihr einen Schreib- oder Tippfehler finden, den könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2009)

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Miley Cyrus
3. Jessica Biel
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Susanne Bormann
6. Megan Fox
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jennifer Love Hewitt
10.Alexandra Schalaudek


----------



## Walt (4 Sep. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04. September 2009, 10:20 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	273
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	212
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	204
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	170
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	137
*6. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	130
*7.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 128
*8. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	122
*9. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	115
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	113
*11.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	109
*12.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	102
*13.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	95
*14.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	87
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	81
*17.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*18. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	75
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	75
*20.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	73
*21.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	72
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	72
*22.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	71
*23.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	70
*24.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	68
*25.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
*26.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	57
*27.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	56
*28.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54
*29.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	53
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	53
*32.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
*33. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
*35.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	49
*37.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	47
*38.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*39. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	45
*40. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
*41.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*42.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	40
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	39
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39
*45.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	38
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	38
*47.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*48.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	36
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*50. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	34
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	34
*52.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*53. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*58.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*64.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*65.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*67. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*74.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	27
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	27
*76. * Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*78.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*79.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*86.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 23
*89.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	22
*92.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	21
*97.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	20
*102.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	18
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*110.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
*115.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*123.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*128.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
*132. *Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
*138.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*149.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*160.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*181.* Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	9
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
*197.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*219.* Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*235.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	6
*263.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*287.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*315.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*342.* Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*358.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
 Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	273
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	212
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 170
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	137
5. Alyssa Milano, USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA	130
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	128
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, P/CDN 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 122
8. Britney Spears, ,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	115
9. Nelly Furtado,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	109
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	102

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	204
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	113
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 81
4. Susanne Bormann, D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 75
5. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
6. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	57
7. Ramona Drews,	D	1973 in ?,	56
8. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München, D, 54
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Aachern/D,	53
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53


Gruß Walt


----------



## foomi (7 Sep. 2009)

Mein Tip: Anna Kurnikowa


----------



## Donnie300 (7 Sep. 2009)

1. Emma Watson
2. Mary-Kate Olsen
2.a) Ashley Olsen
3.Miley Cirus


----------



## Walt (7 Sep. 2009)

@ foomi und Donnie300:

Danke, dass ihr hier mitmacht. Freut mich wirklich sehr. Nachstehend zeige ich Euch aber noch einmal die Regeln dieses Rankings, damit ihr ein Voting abgeben könnt, dass auch ins Ranking einfließt:

Jeder darf hier 1 x im Monat die 10 „schärfsten/schönsten“ Celebs ALLER ZEITEN bewerten.

Wer will, kann auch gerne Pics der Celebs posten!

Erklärung:

*Berücksichtigt werden alle Rankings bei denen wenigstens 3 Girls bewertet werden.

Bewertungssystem
Platz 1 = 10 Punkte
Platz 2 = 9 Punkte
Platz 3 = 8 Punkte
Platz 4 = 7 Punkte
Platz 5 = 6 Punkte
Platz 6 = 5 Punkte
Platz 7 = 4 Punkte
Platz 8 = 3 Punkte
Platz 9 = 2 Punkte
Platz 10 = 1 Punkt 

Werden weniger als 10 Girls bewertet gibt es entsprechend weniger Punkte,
also: Z. B. bei nur 3 Girls bekommt Platz 1 nur drei Punkte, Platz 2 zwei Punkte und Platz 3 einen Punkt, bei 5 bewerteten Girls Platz 1 fünf Punkte, Platz 2 vier Punkte, Platz 3 drei Punkte usw. Falls zwei Girls auf den gleichen Platz gesetzt werden, bekommen Sie die gleiche Punktzahl. Werden mehr als 10 Girls in Reihenfolge bewertet, gibt es ab Platz 10 jeweils einen Punkt. Bei Bewertungen ohne Reihenfolge werden auf jedes benannte Girl fünf Punkte verteilt.*

Hört sich vielleicht etwas kompliziert an, ist aber ganz einfach!

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (7 Sep. 2009)

Jetzt habe ich doch nochmal eine - ernstgemeinte - Regelfrage: Wenn man keine Reihenfolge benennt, kriegen alle Frauen 5 Punkte; so weit, so gut. Aber: Bei über 10 Frauen gibt es ab Platz 10 an sich für alle einen Punkt; wenn man aber kein Ranking macht, sondern einfach 25 oder auch 250 Frauen benennt - kriegen die dann alle 5 Punkte? Oder wie geht das? Wenn alle 5 Punkte bekämen, wär´s ein bißchen ungerecht, fände ich.

Vorschläge:

1. Strikt auf 10 begrenzen (scheint mir am besten), oder
2. wenn mehr als 10 ohne Reihenfolge benannt werden, allen nur einen Punkt geben, oder
3. wenn mehr als 10 ohne Reihenfolge benannt werden, kriegen die 10 ZUERST AUFGESCHRIEBENEN je 5, die weiteren je 1 Punkt.


----------



## Walt (7 Sep. 2009)

Hallo legestoll,

alle Deine Überlegungen sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen und man hätte durchaus auch Regeln treffen können, wie Du sie hier vorgeschlagen hast. 

Ich denke aber, dass Ranking in der jetzigen Form hat sich, samt Regelwerk, im Großen und Ganzen bewährt. Nur selten werden mehr wie 10 Celebs benannt. 25 oder auch 250 wurden noch nie aufgeführt. Es kam auch äußerst selten vor, dass keine Reihenfolge benannt wird. Sollte dennoch einmal jemand die Regeln allzu großzügig auslegen und versuchen das Ranking somit ad absurdum zu führen, würde ich ihn höflich darauf hinweisen, dass der Sinn dieser Abstimmung verletzt wird und mir erlauben diese Wertung dann nicht zu berücksichtigen. 

5 Punkte bei einer Bewertung ohne Rangliste sind eben ein Mittelwert und je ein Punkt ab Platz 10 reißt auch niemand extrem nach oben.

Ich denke, wir sollten hier nicht unbedingt eine Regeldiskussion führen, sondern es zunächst mal so belassen wie es ist. 

Sollte ich verstärkten Missbrauch feststellen werde ich die Regeln aber ändern und die Höchstzahl von 10 Bewertungen einführen. Wie gesagt, scheint mir dieses zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt aber nicht erforderlich zu sein.

Dennoch: Danke für Dein Engagement und Deinen Vorschlag!

LG Walt


----------



## legestoll (7 Sep. 2009)

Danke für die prompte Antwort; da ist wohl mal wieder der Jurist mit mir durchgegangen. Deine Lösung (wenn einer die Regeln mißbraucht, dann berücksichtigst Du das Voting einfach nicht) ist mit Sicherheit die Beste. Manchmal würde man sich wünschen, daß der Gesetzgeber einem auch soviel Spielraum einräumt, statt immer - wie ich vorhin auch - alles ganz und gar genau Regeln zu wollen. Ein weites Feld ...


----------



## foomi (8 Sep. 2009)

Hi Walt, hiermit korrigiere ich mein voting vom 07.09.2009

Meine Top 10
1. Sonja Kraus
2. Sonja Zietlow
3. Sabrina Staubitz
4. Britt Reinecke
5. Katja Burkhart ( RTL )
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Brigit Schrowange
8. Inka Bause
9. Eva Brenner ( RTL 2 Zuhause im Glück )
10. Andrea " Kiwi " Kiwel


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Sep. 2009)

1. Verena Kerth
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Rebecca Miro
7. Jenny Frost
8. Hadiya Hohmann
9. Torrie Wilson
10. Esther Schweins


----------



## Buterfly (8 Sep. 2009)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## Walt (9 Sep. 2009)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, jetzt mit insgesamt 402 Celebs! 14 Celebs mit über 100 Punkten!*
*Stand: 09.09.2009, 14:15 Uhr. *
*Verena Kerth verdrängt Mandy Grace Capristo aus Germanys TOP 10. *

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	273
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	212
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	204
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	170
*5. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	140
*6.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 135
*7.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	130
*8. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	122
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	118
*10.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	116
*11. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	115
*12.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	103
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	103
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	102
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	96
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	81
*17. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	79
*18.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	78
*19.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*20.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	75
*21.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	73
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	73
*23.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	71
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	70
*25.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	68
*26.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	64
*27.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	62
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	62
*29.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
*30.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	59
*31.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54
*32.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	53
*34.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
*35.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
*37.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	49
*39.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	47
*40.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*41.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	45
*42.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	44
*43. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	41
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*46.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	40
*47.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	38
*48.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*50.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	36
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*52. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	34
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	34
*54.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*55.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*61.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*65.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*66.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*68.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*75.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	27
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	27
*77.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*79.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*80.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	24
*87.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	23
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 23
*90.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	22
*93.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	21
*98.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	20
*103.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	18
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*111.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
*116.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*124.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*130.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
*134.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	13
*141.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*152.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*162.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*184.* Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	9
*200.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*223.* Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*240.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*269.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*292.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 4
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*322.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*350.* Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*369. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	273
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	212
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 170
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	140
5. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	136
6. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA	130
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, P/CDN 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 122
8. Nelly Furtado,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	116
9. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	115
10. Emily Deschanalel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	103
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	103

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	204
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	118
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 81
4. Susanne Bormann, D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 75
5. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	64
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	62
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	62
8. Collien Fernandes,	D	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
9. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	59
10. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	54


Gruß Walt


----------



## Coldwaran (10 Sep. 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal ran mit meiner persöhnlichen top- ten liste der erotischsten Celebs aller Zeiten:

1. Kylie Minogue / Ingrid Steeger
2. Toni Braxton
3. Alizee
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Christina Milian
6. Michelle (Tanja Hewer)
7. Lucy Liu
8. Jasmin Wagner
9. Paris Hilton
10. Marilyn Monroe / Bettie Page


----------



## Quick Nick (11 Sep. 2009)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Britney Spears
3. Yvonne Catterfeld
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Sandra Ahrabian
6. Jennifer Morrison
7. Alida Kurras
8. Olivia Wilde
9. Megan Fox
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## HeiaViking (16 Sep. 2009)

1. Muriel Baumeister
2. Cosma Shiva Hagen
3. Gesine Cukrowski
4. Arzu Bazman
5. Anja Nejarri
6. Stefanie Kloss (Silbermond)
7. Lisa Martinek
8. Jule Ronstedt
9. Ina Müller
10. Eva Hassmann


----------



## Mumm20 (16 Sep. 2009)

Hallo Walt! 1. Mascha Müller 2.Esther Schweins 3. Iris Berben 4.Laura Antonelli 5.Heike Makatsch 6.Nina Person 7. Anja Kling 8. Sandra Bullock 9.Franziska van Almsick 10.Birgit Schrowange Grüße Mumm20


----------



## Walt (16 Sep. 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING; Stand: 16.09.2009, 15:46 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	273
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	213
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	204
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	170
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	140
*6. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 135
*7.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	130
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	125
*9.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	124
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	122
*11.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	116
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	108
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	103
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	102
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	96
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	81
*17.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	79
*18.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	78
*19.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*20.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	75
*21.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	73
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	73
*23.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	71
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	70
*25.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	68
*26.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	64
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973,	64
*28.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	62
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	62
*30.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
*31.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	59
*32.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	53
*34.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	52
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
*36.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
*38. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	49
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	49
*40.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	47
*41.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*42.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	45
*43.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*44.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	41
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*47.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	38
*48.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	37
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*51. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	36
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*53.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	34
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	34
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
*56.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*58.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*64. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	31
*67.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*68.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*71.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*78.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	27
*79.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*81.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*82.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*88.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 23
*90.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	22
Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	22
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	22
*94. * Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	21
*99.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	20
*104*. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
*105.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	18
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*112.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	17
*119.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*128.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*135.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	14
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	14
*140.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	13
*147. *Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*159.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*169.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	10
*194.* Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*209.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	8
*233.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*251.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*280.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*304.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D, 4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*332.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*362.* Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in new York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*380.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	273
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	213
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 170
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	140
5. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	135
6. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA	130
7. Britney Spears, P/CDN 02.12.81 in McComb/USA, , 124
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	122
9. Nelly Furtado,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	116
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	108

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	204
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	125
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 81
4. Susanne Bormann, D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 75
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	64
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	64
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	62
Johanna Klum,	D	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	62
9. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	61
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	59


Gruß Walt


----------



## denito (28 Sep. 2009)

Also hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Voting von mir:
1 Allison Stokke
2 Collien Fernandes
3 Katie Melua
4 Laura Gemser
5 Vanessa Petruo
6 Sandra Keller
7 Anh Thu Doan
8 Jessica Alba
9 Jennifer Lopez
10 Nazan Eckes


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Meine Top Ten.
1. Andrea (Kiwi) Kiewel
2. Frauke Loudowig
3. Katja Burkhard (RTL Punkt 12)
4. Barbara Eligmann
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Sonja Kraus
7. Sonja Zietlow
8. Ilka Essmüller
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Ruth Moschner

Sollte ihr einen Schreibfehler finden den könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2009)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Alida Kurras
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Eva Brenner
6. Yvonne Catterfeld
7. Britney Spears
8. Jennifer Morrison
9. Julia Wilke
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## dabi (3 Okt. 2009)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Britney Spears
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Shannen Doherty
6.Adriana Lima
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Sylvie van der vaart
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Okt. 2009)

1. Bea Peters
2. Verena Kerth
3. Ramona Drews
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Rebecca Miro
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Kelly Kelly (wwe)
10. Kerstin Linnartz


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2009)

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Lena Gercke
3. Mascha Müller
4. Alexandra Neldel
5. Miriam Pielhau
6. Susanne Bormann
7. Johanna Klum
8. Sarah Tkotsch
9. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## betzdorf (5 Okt. 2009)

1. Alizée Jacotey
2. Sibel Kekilli
3. Michaela Schaffrath
4. Tialda van Slogteren
5. Nadine Vinzens
6. Jana Ina Zarrella
7. Jasmin Weber
8. Julia O. Volkova
9. Nora Tschirner
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## legestoll (6 Okt. 2009)

Es ist Oktober:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Miriam Lahnstein
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Salma Hayek
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2009)

*Das CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 06.10.2009, 14:51 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	290
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	216
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	213
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	177
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	149
*6.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 143
*7. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	140
*8. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	136
*9.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	132
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
*11.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	116
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	111
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	103
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	102
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	96
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	91
*17. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	80
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	80
*19. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	79
Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	79
*21.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	78
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	78
*23.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*24.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	74
*25.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	73
*26.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	72
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	72
*28.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	71
*29. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	68
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	68
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	66
*32.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
*33.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	56
*34.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	54
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*37. * Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
*38. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	50
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	50
*42.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*43. * Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	45
*44.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	44
*45.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	43
*46.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*47.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	41
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*50.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	39
*51. * Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*52.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	36
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*54.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	34
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	34
*57.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*61.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*68. * Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
*70. * Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*71.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*75. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*81. * Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	27
*82.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*84.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*85. * Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	24
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*93. * Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	23
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	23
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 23
*96. * Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
*97.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*103.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*107.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
*108.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*114.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*123.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	16
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*132.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*141.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*146.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	13
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	13
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	13
*155.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*167.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	11
Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	11
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*179.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*204.* Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*219.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger, D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	8
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*244.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*262.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*289.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*313.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*340.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*371.* Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	2
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*391.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
 Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	290
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	216
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 177
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	149
5. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	143
6. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA	140
7. Britney Spears, P/CDN 02.12.81 in McComb/USA, , 136
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	132
9. Nelly Furtado,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	116
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	111

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	213
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 91
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 80
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	80
6. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	74
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	72
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	72
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	68
10. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	66


Gruß Walt


----------



## daddasohn (13 Okt. 2009)

Michelle Hunziker
Brigitte Bardot
Kati Witt
Claudia Schiffer
Ingrid Steeger
Desire Nosbush
Nastassja Kinski
Pam Anderson
Agnetha
Sophie Marceau


----------



## daddasohn (13 Okt. 2009)

daddasohn schrieb:


> Michelle Hunziker
> Brigitte Bardot
> Kati Witt
> Claudia Schiffer
> ...


Mein celebbooard-Alltime-Ranking


----------



## Buterfly (13 Okt. 2009)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## Rohling (17 Okt. 2009)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein
3. Pamela Grosser
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Alexandra Bechtel
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Sabrina Staubitz
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## GoldenRoor (20 Okt. 2009)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Tiffani Amber Thiessen
3. Britney Spears
4. Sylvie van der Vaart
5. Scarlett Johannson
6. Avril Lavigne
7. Keira Knightley
8. Charlize Theron
9. Gülcan Karahanci (Kamps)
10. Cameron Diaz


----------



## Walt (22 Okt. 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING! Stand: 22.10.2009, 11:13 Uhr*
*Kate Beckinsale erreicht als erste 300 Punkte und führt weiterhin deutlich von Jessica Alba und Lena Gercke!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	300
*2. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	216
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	213
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	177
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	152
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	144
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 143
*8.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	141
*9.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	140
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
*11.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	123
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	119
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	113
*14.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	105
*15.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	102
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	91
*17.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	84
*18.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	83
*19.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	80
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	80
*21.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	79
*22.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	78
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	78
*23.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*24.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	74
*25.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	73
*26.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	72
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	72
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	72
*29.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	71
*30.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	68
*31.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
*32. * Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*33.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	56
*34.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	54
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*37.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
*38. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	50
*41.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	46
*43.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	45
*44.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	44
*45.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	43
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	43
*47.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*48.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*50.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	40
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	40
*52.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	39
*53.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*54.* Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*55.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	34
*57.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*62.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*68.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	31
*71.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*72.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*77.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	28
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*83.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*85.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*86.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	24
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	24
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*95.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	23
*96.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*99.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*106.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*110.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
*111.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*117.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*125.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*134.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*145.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*151.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	13
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	13
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	13
*160.* Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*171.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	11
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*182.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*206.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*222.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	8
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*245.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*263.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
*289. *Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	5
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*314.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*341. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
 Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*372.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	2
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*393.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	300
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	216
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 177
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	152
5. Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 144
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	143
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	P/CDN 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 141
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	140
9. Nelly Furtado,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	123
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	119

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	213
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 91
4. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 80
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	80
6. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	74
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	72
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	72
9. Johanna Klum,	D	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	71
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	68


Gruß Walt


----------



## General (22 Okt. 2009)

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Lena Gercke
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Susanne Bormann
5. Annika Kipp
6. Annemarie Warnkross
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Mirjam Weichelbraun
10.Alexandra Schalaudek


----------



## Walt (30 Okt. 2009)

Nur noch 37 Stunden und 18 Minuten Zeit für Euer Oktober-Voting!

LG Walt


----------



## legestoll (31 Okt. 2009)

Und wieso, bitteschön, ist jetzt noch nicht November?!


----------



## Buterfly (31 Okt. 2009)

legestoll schrieb:


> Und wieso, bitteschön, ist jetzt noch nicht November?!



Nein ist es nicht


----------



## legestoll (1 Nov. 2009)

Aber nun.

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Gail O´Grady
8. Anna Nicole Smith
9. Salma Hayek
10. Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2009)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Alida Kurras
3. Tina Kaiser
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Yvonne Catterfeld
6. Britney Spears
7. Anna Heesch
8. Jennifer Morrison
9. Pamela Anderson
10. Eva Brenner


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Nov. 2009)

1. Bea Peters
2. Ramona Drews
3. Verena Kerth
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Judith Rakers
7. Nicci Juice
8.Janin Reinhardt
9. Rachel Stevens
10. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Stefan24100 (2 Nov. 2009)

1. Ashley Tisdale
2. Hilary Duff
3. Alida Kurras
4. Jessica Alba
5. Kim Kardashian
6. Verena Wriedt
7. Michelle Trachtenberg
8. Stephanie Pratt
9. Fiona Erdmann
10. Avril Lavigne


----------



## Ferenc (2 Nov. 2009)

Verzeihung - aber ist das nicht ein wenig sehr infantil?


----------



## Walt (2 Nov. 2009)

Niemand wird gezwungen bei diesem Ranking mitzumachen - ob infantil oder nicht - was solls? Wir leben Gott sei Dank in einem freien Land.
Auch Zeitschriften wie z. B. die FHM veröffentlichen jährlich ein Ranking der 100 schönsten Frauen der Welt.

Danke für Deine Meinung und Deinen Beitrag, aber diejenigen die hier mitmachen, sollten sich den Spaß daran nicht verderben lassen.

Nix für ungut!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Nov. 2009)

finde es eigentlich auch recht interessant zu sehen,welche promis am besten ankommen. weiß nicht wieso das infantil sein soll.


----------



## dabi (3 Nov. 2009)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Adriana Lima
4.Britney Spears
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Lauren Conrad
7.Jennifer Lopez
8.Shannen Doherty
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Ashley Tisdale


----------



## legestoll (7 Nov. 2009)

Und ich ... bin GERNE infantil.


----------



## Walt (13 Nov. 2009)

Das nächste Ranking gibts erst nächste Woche (bin leider krank)


----------



## legestoll (13 Nov. 2009)

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Walt (19 Nov. 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING Stand: 19.11.2009, 15:05 Uhr*

*Kader Loth als dritte Deutsche im "Hunderter-Club"*


*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	324
*2.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	222
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	183
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	161
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	156
*7.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 151
*8.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	148
*9.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	140
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
*11.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	123
*12. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	122
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	113
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	112
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	105
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	101
*17.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	90
*18.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	88
*19.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	87
*20.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	86
*21.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	84
*22.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	83
*23.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	82
*24.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	81
*25.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	80
*26.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	78
*27.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*28. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	76
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	76
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	76
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	71
*32.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
*33.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	58
*34.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	57
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*37.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	55
*38.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54
*39.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*40.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	52
*42.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D, 50
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	50
*44.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	49
*45.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	46
*47.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	45
*48.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	43
*49.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*50.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*52.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	40
*53.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	39
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	39
*55.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*56.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*58.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	34
*59.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*64.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*69.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	31
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	31
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	31
*74.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*75.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	29
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*82.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*85.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*87.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*88.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*95.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	23
*96.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*99.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*106.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*111.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	19
*113.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*119.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*127.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	16
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*136.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*147.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*154.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	13
*162.* Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*174.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	11
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
 Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*187.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*210.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	9
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*227.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*249.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*270.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*297.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*320.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*346.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*380.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*399.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1



TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	324
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 183
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	161
5. Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 156
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	151
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	P/CDN 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 148
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	140
9. Nelly Furtado,	USA,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	123
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	122

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	222
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
3. Kader Loth, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 101
4. Annika Kipp, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 90
5. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	87
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D 82
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	81
8. Collien Fernandes,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	80
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	76
10. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	71


Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (19 Nov. 2009)

....und hier ist mein November-Voting:

*1. Lena Gercke
2. Alyssa Milano
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Mascha Müller
5. Theresa Underberg
6. Jana-Ina Zarrella
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Collien Fernandez
9. Anna-Julia Kapfelsberger
10. Sarah Tkotsch*


----------



## Buterfly (19 Nov. 2009)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2009)

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Lena Gercke
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Susanne Bormann
5. Annika Kipp
6. Annemarie Warnkross
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Mirjam Weichelbraun
10.Alexandra Schalaudek
__________________


----------



## Rohling (21 Nov. 2009)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein
3. Pamela Grosser
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Alexandra Bechtel
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Sabrina Staubitz
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Walt (23 Nov. 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 23.11.2009, 15:55 Uhr*

*Lena Gercke verdrängt Jessica Alba und liegt jetzt auf Platz 2!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	332
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	241
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	183
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	164
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	156
*7.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 151
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	149
*9. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	148
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
*11.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	130
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	130
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	123
*14. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	122
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	114
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	101
*17.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	96
*18. * Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	94
*19. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	90
*20. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	88
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	88
*22. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	87
*23.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	86
*24.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	83
*25. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	82
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	82
*27.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	81
*28.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	79
*29. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*30.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	76
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	76
*32.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	66
*33. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
*34.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	58
*35.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*37. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	56
*38. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	55
*39.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54
*40. * Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*41.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	52
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	52
*44.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	50
*46. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	49
*47.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	46
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	46
*49. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	45
*50. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	44
*51.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*52. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
5*4.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	39
*55. * Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*56. * Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	36
*58. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	34
*61.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*65.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*70.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	31
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	31
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	31
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	31
*76.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*77.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	29
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*84.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*87.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	26
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*90.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	25
*92.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*98.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	23
*99.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	22
*102.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*110.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*115.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	19
*117.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*123.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*132.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*139.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*149.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*157.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	13
*164.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*177.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*189.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*213.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*229.* Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*252.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*272.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*298.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*321.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*347.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*381.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*400.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	332
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 183
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	164
5. Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 156
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	151
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 149
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	148
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	130
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	130

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	241
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	101
4. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D,, 96
5. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	94
6. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D	83
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D	82
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	81
9. Johanna Klum,	D	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	76
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	76


Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Nov. 2009)

ACHTUNG:

Abgabe des November-Votings nur noch heute möglich!

LG
Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2009)

mein Dezember Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Eva Brenner
3. Alida Kurras
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Britney Spears
6. Kelly Packard
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Lauren Graham
9. Julia Wilke
10. Tina Kaiser


----------



## legestoll (1 Dez. 2009)

Hier kommt mein Dezember-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Gail O´Grady
8. Anna Nicole Smith
9. Salma Hayek
10. Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid
Catherine Bell


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Dez. 2009)

1. Verena Kerth
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Melissa Satta
8. Raffaella Fico
9. Judith Rakers
10. Maxi Biewer


----------



## Walt (2 Dez. 2009)

1. Mascha Müller
2. Susanne Bormann
3. Lena Gercke
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Jana Ina Zarrella
6. Antonella Trapani
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Theresa Underberg
10. Alexandra Neldel
Collien Fernandes
Miriam Pielhau
Aleksandra Bechtel
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
Sarah Tkotsch
Katrin Heß


----------



## Walt (2 Dez. 2009)

DAS CELEBBOARD ALLTIME-RANKING, STAND: 02.12.2009 11:04 Uhr.

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	338
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	249
*3. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	183
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	164
*6. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	162
*7.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 159
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	156
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	156
*10.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	134
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
*12.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	130
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	123
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	122
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	114
*16. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	111
*17. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	106
*18. * Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	103
*19.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	97
*20. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	91
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	91
*23.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	90
*24.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	89
*25.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	87
*26.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	86
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	86
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	86
*29.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	84
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	79
*31. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*32.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	76
*33.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	74
*34.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	62
*36.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	60
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	60
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	60
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	60
*40.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*41.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	56
*42. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	55
4*3.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54
*44.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*45.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	52
*46.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*47.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	50
*50.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	46
*51.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	45
*52.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*53.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*55.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	39
*56.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	38
*57.* Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*59.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
*60.* Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	35
*61.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
*63. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
6*7.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*72.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	31
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	31
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	31
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	31
*78.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*80. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*85.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*89. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	26
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	26
*93.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*94.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	24
*101.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	22
Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*104.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*111.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*116.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	19
*118.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*125.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*134.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*142.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*152.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*160.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	13
*167.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*179.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*191.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*215.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*231.* Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*254.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*275.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA, 6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*300.* Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*324.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*352.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*386.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*404.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	338
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 183
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	164
5. Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 162
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	159
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 156
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	156
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	134
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	130

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	249
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	131
3. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	111
4. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	106
5. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	103
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D, 91
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	89
8. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	86
9. Collien Fernandes,	D	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	84
10. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	76


Gruß Walt


----------



## Buterfly (2 Dez. 2009)

Meine Liste für Dezember 

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Katie Price (Jordan)
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Collien Fernandez
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Courtney Cox


----------



## wimmer777 (6 Dez. 2009)

meine Liste
Annika Kipp
Michelle Pfeifer
Victoria Principal
Heidi Klum
Keira Knightley
Angelica Bella
Halle Berry
Ivonne Catterfeld
Sophie Marceau
Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Meine Liste:
1. Lena Gercke
2. Jeantette Biedermann
3. Romana Drews
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Bettina Kramer
6. Dannii Minouge
7. Kylie Minouge
8. Sonja Kraus
9. Andrea Kiwi
10. Sonja Zietlow


----------



## Walt (11 Dez. 2009)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 11.12.2009, 12:23 Uhr

Letztes Ranking vor Weihnachten!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	338
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	259
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	183
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	164
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	162
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 159
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	156
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	156
*10.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	142
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	140
*12.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	134
*13. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	133
*14. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	123
*15.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	122
*16.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	116
*17.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	111
*18.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	103
*19. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	97
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	97
*21.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	96
*22.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	93
*23.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	91
*24.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	88
*25.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	87
*26. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	86
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	86
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	86
*28.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	81
*29.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	79
*30. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*31.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	74
*32.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	65
*33.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	62
*35. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	60
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	60
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	60
*38.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*41.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	56
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*43.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	55
*44.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*45.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*46.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	50
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	50
*48. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	47
*49. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	46
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	42
*51.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*53.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	39
*54.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	38
*55. * Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*58.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
*59.* Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	35
*60.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
*62. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*66. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*72.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	31
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	31
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	31
*77. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	30
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*79. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*84.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*88.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	26
*91.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*92.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	24
*99.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	22
Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	22
*103.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*110.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*116.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
*117.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*125.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*134.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*142.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*152.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*160.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
*166.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*178. *Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*190.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*213.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*230.* Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*254.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*276.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*301. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*326.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*354.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*388.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*406.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1

*
TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	338
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 183
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	164
5. Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 162
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	159
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 156
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	156
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	142
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	134

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	259
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	140
3. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 116
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	111
5. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	103
6. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	97
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D, 91
8. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	86
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	84
10. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	81


Gruß Walt


----------



## dabi (21 Dez. 2009)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Adriana Lima
3.Jessica Biel
4.Heidi Klum
5.Britney Spears
6.Jana Ina Zarrella
7.Shannen Doherty
8.Keira Knightley
9.Lauren Conrad
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2010)

frohes neues

hier meine Januar liste

1. Annika Kipp
2. Yvonne Catterfeld
3. Megan Fox
4. Tina Kaiser
5. Britney Spears
6. Sandra Ahrabian
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Alida Kurras
9. Eva Brenner
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## Rohling (1 Jan. 2010)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein
3. Pamela Grosser
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Alexandra Bechtel
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Walt (1 Jan. 2010)

Mit meiner Januar-Wertung verbinde ich an Euch alle ganz liebe Neujahrsgrüße!

Hier meine erste Wertung 2010:

1. Aleksandra Bechtel
2. Lena Gercke
3. Jessica Ginkel
4. Magdalena Neuner
5. Renée Weibel
6. Mascha Müller
7. Theresa Underberg
8. Susanne Bormann
9. Miriam Lahnstein
10. Alexandra Neldel
10. Alyssa Milano
10. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger
10. Felicitas Woll
10. Jasmin Lord
10. Johanna Klum
10. Lindsey Vonn
10. Miriam Pielhau
10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Jan. 2010)

frohes neues an alle.

1. Verena Kerth
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Melissa Satta
8. Raffaella Fico
9. Judith Rakers
10. Maxi Biewer


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2010)

*DAS ERSTE CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING IM JAHR 2010. JETZT 20 CELEBS MIT MINDESTENS 100 PUNKTEN! Stand: 04.01.2010, 12.44 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	348
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	268
*3. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	183
*5.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	174
*6. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	172
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 166
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	157
*9. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	156
*10.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	146
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	140
*12.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	134
13. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	133
*14. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	126
*15. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	123
*16.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	122
*17.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	111
*18.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	106
*19.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	105
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	100
*21. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	97
*22.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	96
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	96
*24.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	95
*25.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	94
*26.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	88
*27. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	87
*28.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	86
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	86
*30.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	82
*31.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	79
*32.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*33.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	67
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	67
*35.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	65
*36. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	62
*38. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	61
*39.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	60
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	60
*41.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	58
*42.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*45.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*46.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	55
*47.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*48.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	52
*49.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	50
*51.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	47
*52.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	43
*53.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*55.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	40
*56.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	39
*57.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	38
*58. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*61.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	36
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*64.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	35
*65.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
*67.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	33
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	33
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*74. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*81.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	31
*84. * Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*85. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
 Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*90.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	28
*95.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	27
*96.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	26
*99.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
*100.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*105.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*107.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*113.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*119.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	19
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
*129.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
*137. *Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*145.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*153.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*163. *Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	14
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*172.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
*177.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*191. *Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	11
*202.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
*225.* Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	9
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*242.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*264.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	7
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*287.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D, 12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*314. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*339.* Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*367. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*399.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	2
*418.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
 Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	348
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 183
4. Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 174
5. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	172
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	166
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 157
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	156
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	146
10. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	134

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	268
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	140
3. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 126
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	111
5. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	106
6. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	105
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D, 100
8. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	96
9. Collien Fernandes,	D	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	87
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	86


Gruß Walt


----------



## General (4 Jan. 2010)

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Kate Bekinsale
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Jessica Biel
5. Susanne Bormann
6. Jasmin Schwiers
7. Ali Larter
8. Adrianna Lima
9. Mary Elizabeth Winstead
10.Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2010)

1. Wolke Hegenbarth
2. Sandra Speichert
3. Barbara Auer
4. Jessica Biel
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Sonja Zietlow
8. Linda de Mol
9. Kelly Lynch
10. Angela Merkel


----------



## Blechbuckel (7 Jan. 2010)

1. Jennifer Aniston
2. Kim Heinzelmann
3. Sabrina Staubitz
4. Joan Severance
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Silvia Laubenbacher
7. Sabine Sauer
8. Brooke Shields
9. Britta Sander
10. Demi Moore


----------



## CoteFan (7 Jan. 2010)

1. Catherine Bell
2. Cote De Pablo
3. Sandy Mölling
4. Kati Witt
5. Britney Spears 
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Collien Fernandes
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Emma Watson
10.Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## chris1712 (8 Jan. 2010)

1. Annika Kipp
2.Karen Heinrichs
3.Nadine Krüger
4.Marlene Lufen
5.Jeanette Biedermann
6.Britt Hagedorn
7.Katarina Witt
8.Verona Pott
9.Michelle Hunziker
10.Simone Panteleit


----------



## Walt (8 Jan. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING; STAND: 08.01.2010, 11:12 Uhr*
*
Jessica Biel überholt Britney Spears, Susanne Bormann jetzt vor Kader Loth, Angela Merkel erstmals im Ranking!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	363
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	268
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	191
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	186
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	180
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 166
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	162
*9. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	156
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	147
*11. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	146
*12.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	136
*13.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	134
*14.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	133
*15. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	132
*16.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	123
*17.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	112
*18.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	111
*19. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	106
*20.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	105
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	100
*22. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	98
*23.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	97
*24.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	96
*25.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	94
*26. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	91
*27. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	88
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	88
*29.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	86
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	84
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	82
*32.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*33.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*34.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	67
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	67
*36.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	65
*37.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	62
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	62
*39.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	61
*40.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	60
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	60
*42.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	58
*43.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*45.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*46. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	55
*47. * Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	53
*48. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	52
*49.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	50
*51.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	47
*52. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	43
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	43
*54.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*55.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	40
*56.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	39
*57.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	38
*58.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	37
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*63.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	36
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*66.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	35
*67.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	34
*68.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	33
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	33
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*75.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*81.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	31
*84.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*85.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*90.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	28
*95.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	27
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	27
*97.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	26
*100.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*102.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*107.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*109.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*114.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
*120.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	19
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	19
*124.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*132.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*140.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*148.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*159.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*166.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
*171.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	12
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*186.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*196.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*219. *Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	9
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Kim Heintzmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*239.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*263. *Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*285.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*312.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Verona Poth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	5
*338.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	4
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*368.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*402.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*422.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	363
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	223
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 191
4. Jessica Biel, USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 186
5. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	180
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	166
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 162
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	156
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	146
10. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	134

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	268
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	147
3. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 136
4. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	112
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	111
6. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	105
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D, 100
8. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	96
9. Collien Fernandes,	D	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	91
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	86


Gruß Walt


----------



## hase777 (12 Jan. 2010)

O.k., hier mein aktuelles Ranking:

1. Jennifer Connelly
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Megan Fox
4. Liz Hurley
5. Flávia Reinert
6. Cote de Pablo
7. Monica Bellucci
8. Alizee (Jacotey)
9. Preity Zinta
10. Rachel Weisz
11. Aishwarya Rai
12. Isabel Edvardsson
13. India Summer
14. Lea Thompson
15. Naomi Watts
16. Bettina Zimmermann
17. Madeleine Stowe
18. Vesna Pisarovic
19. Kari Wuhrer
20. Catherine Deneuve
21. Jennifer Love Hewitt
22. Alicja Bachleda-Curuš
23. Dita von Teese
24. Jacqueline Bisset
25. Marie Bäumer
26. Liv Tyler
27. Jeanette Biedermann
28. Emma Caesari
29. Melanie Walsh
30. Krista Allen
31. Karine Vanasse
32. Kate Middleton
33. Nazan Eckes 
34. Nelly Furtado
35. Gisele Bündchen
36. Shania Twain
37. Eva Green
38. Eva Padberg
39. Salma Hayek
40. Carice van Houten
41. Jennifer Aniston
42. Diane Lane
43. Courtney Cox
44. Sophia Bush
45. Charlize Theron

LG


----------



## hase777 (12 Jan. 2010)

ach ja, jenny aniston ist 1969 geboren, nicht 1960 - sonst hätte sie sich wirklich mehr als fantastisch gehalten

LG


----------



## hase777 (12 Jan. 2010)

noch ein nachtrag zum Ranking von gerade eben:

46. Elisabetta Canalis

LG


----------



## Cherubini (15 Jan. 2010)

Meine Liste mit Nationalität in Klammer:

1. Vanessa Jung (D)
2. Jasmin Weber (D)
3. Natalie Alison (AUT)
4. Lena Gercke (D)
5. Sandy Mölling (D)
6. Maike von Bremen (D)
7. Eva Habermann (D)
8. Florentine Lahme (D)
9. Natalie Portman (ISR)
10. Megan Fox (USA)


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (15 Jan. 2010)

Sophie Marceau
Isabelle Huppert
Charlotte Rampling
Róisín Murphy
Emmanuelle Béart

Virginie Ledoyen
Grace Kelly
Nora Tschirner
Romy Schneider
Audrey Hepburn

Hélène Grimaud
Ludivine Sagnier
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi
Florence Mary Leontine Welch
Claire Forlani
Jennifer Connelly
Catherine Deneuve
Juliette Binoche
Ornella Muti
Marie Gillain

Cécile de France
Iris Berben
Leslie Feist
Eva Green
Nastassja Kinski
Kim Novak
Naomi Watts
Karina Krawczyk
Kylie Minogue
Diana Rigg

Nicole Kidman
Capucine
Constanze Engelbrecht
Ina Weisse
Rosamund Pike
Jenna Elfman
Alison Goldfrapp
Maggie Gyllenhaal
Monica Bellucci
Sharon Tate

Penelope Cruz
Emilie Simon
Mila Jovovich
Radha Mitchell
Keira Knightley
Kate Magowan
Charlize Theron
Joanna Newsom
Franziska Hering
Emily Haines

Marija Petronijevic
Alanis Morissette
Sibel Kekilli
Cameron Diaz
Gesine Cukrowski
Alexandra Maria Lara
Daniela Wutte
Kate Beckinsale
Amy Adams
Emilia Fox

Maggie Peren
Kirsten Dunst
Salma Hayek
Marisa Berenson
Marion Chabassol
Katherine Sigismund
Miou-Miou
Heather Graham
Zoé Félix
Judith Holofernes

Gudrun Genest
Charlotte Roche
Sandra Leonhard
Claire Danes
Pheline Roggan
Alison Doody
Lena Headey
Carla Gugino
Suzanna Hamilton
Annie

Mélanie Laurent
Kelly Craig
Catherine Alric
Mylène Demongeot
Kristin Scott Thomas
Françoise Hardy
Sophie Ellis-Bextor
Embeth Davidtz
Lili Taylor
Imogen Heap

Laura Critchley
Elena Anaya
Kelly Macdonald
Bridget Moynahan
Nora Arnezeder
Téa Leoni
Sarah Assbring
Kristen Wiig
Alice Taglioni
Ann-Margret

Laura Morante
Liesje Sadonius
Alicja Bachleda-Curuś
Eva Hassmann
Anke Engelke
Stéphanie Daub-Laurent
Donna Dixon
Christina Moore
Nadeshda Brennicke
Valerie Leon

Jeanette Hain
Sonsee Neu
Sofía Vergara


Reihenfolge ist relativ genau ...


----------



## Walt (15 Jan. 2010)

Ich werde von dieser Liste nur die ersten 20 Personen ins Ranking aufnehmen, da sonst eine Auswertung nicht mehr zu leisten ist.

LG Walt


----------



## Walt (15 Jan. 2010)

@ hase:

Ich werde auch von deiner Liste nur die ersten 20 Personen ins Ranking aufnehmen, da sonst eine Auswertung nicht mehr zu leisten ist.

LG Walt


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (15 Jan. 2010)

Walt schrieb:


> Ich werde von dieser Liste nur die ersten 20 Personen ins Ranking aufnehmen, da sonst eine Auswertung nicht mehr zu leisten ist.
> 
> LG Walt


Hallo! Meinst du mich oder hase?


----------



## eibersberger (15 Jan. 2010)

1. Collien Fernandes
2. Verona Pooth
3. Johanna Setzer
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Mirjam Weichselbraun
6. Kathrin Mair
7. Katarina Witt
8. Francine Jordi
9. Michelle Hunziker
10.Britt Hagedorn


----------



## biber05 (15 Jan. 2010)

Mein erstes voting 

1. Magdalena Neuner
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Jeanette Biedermann
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Carolin Kebekus
6. Babsi Schöneberger
7. Kate Backinsale
8. Megan Fox
9. Jessica Biel
10. Else Kling


----------



## Walt (15 Jan. 2010)

Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox schrieb:


> Hallo! Meinst du mich oder hase?



Ich meine Euch beide. In den Regeln (Seite 1) habe ich zwar keine quantitative Beschränkung eingeführt, aber eine Auswertung ist mir sonst vom Zeitaufwand einfach nicht mehr möglich...

Sorry!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (15 Jan. 2010)

*Korrektur+Ergänzung zu
Beitrag #272*


Sophie Marceau
Isabelle Huppert
Charlotte Rampling
Róisín Murphy 



Emmanuelle Béart
Virginie Ledoyen
Grace Kelly



Romy Schneider
Audrey Hepburn
Hélène Grimaud


 


Ludivine Sagnier
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi
Florence Mary Leontine Welch



Jane Birkin



Charlotte Gainsbourg
Claire Forlani
Jennifer Connelly
Catherine Deneuve
Juliette Binoche
Ornella Muti
Marie Gillain



Cécile de France



Iris Berben
Leslie Feist



Nora Tschirner
Eva Green
Nastassja Kinski
Kim Novak
Naomi Watts
Karina Krawczyk



Kylie Minogue
Diana Rigg
Nicole Kidman
Capucine
Maren Eggert



Katrin Bauerfeind



Constanze Engelbrecht



Ina Weisse
Ola Rosiak
Rosamund Pike
Jenna Elfman
Alison Goldfrapp
Julia Finkernagel



Maggie Gyllenhaal



Monica Bellucci
Sharon Tate
Penelope Cruz
Emilie Simon
Mila Jovovich
Radha Mitchell
Uma Thurman
Keira Knightley
Kate Magowan
Charlize Theron
Joanna Newsom
Franziska Hering
Emily Haines
Marija Petronijevic
Alanis Morissette
Sibel Kekilli
Cameron Diaz
Gesine Cukrowski
Alexandra Maria Lara
Daniela Wutte
Kate Beckinsale
Amy Adams
Emilia Fox
Grace Jones
Maggie Peren
Kirsten Dunst
Salma Hayek
Marisa Berenson
Marion Chabassol



Katherine Sigismund



Miou-Miou
Heather Graham
Zoé Félix



Judith Holofernes



Gudrun Genest
Charlotte Roche
Sandra Leonhard
Claire Danes
Anna Bederke (li), Pheline Roggan (re) und Dorka Gryllus



Alison Doody



Lena Headey
Carla Gugino



Suzanna Hamilton
Scarlett Johansson
Henriette Heinze



Annie



Mélanie Laurent



Kelly Craig
Catherine Alric
Mylène Demongeot



Kristin Scott Thomas
Françoise Hardy
Sophie Ellis-Bextor
Embeth Davidtz
Lili Taylor
Imogen Heap



Laura Critchley



Elena Anaya



Kelly Macdonald



Bridget Moynahan
Nora Arnezeder



Téa Leoni
Sarah Assbring
Kristen Wiig
Alice Taglioni
Ann-Margret
Laura Morante
Liesje Sadonius
Alicja Bachleda-Curuś
Eva Hassmann
Anke Engelke
Stéphanie Daub-Laurent



Donna Dixon



Christina Moore



Nadeshda Brennicke
Valerie Leon
Jeanette Hain
Sonsee Neu
Sofía Vergara
u.s.w.
_*Bitte nur Thumbnails posten*_


----------



## Cherubini (16 Jan. 2010)

10 heißt nicht 123 - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil......


----------



## Walt (16 Jan. 2010)

Ich weiß die Arbeit ja zu schätzen, hier so viele Namen und pics zu posten. Aber da ich dass alles nebenberuflich mache, werde ich grundsätzlich maximal 20 Celebs berücksichtigen, wobei ab Platz 10 jeweils nur 1 Punkt vergeben wird, (vgl. Regeln - Seite 1)


Gruß Walt


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

1. Elisha Cuthbert / Annika Kipp
2. Christina Aguilera / Ashley Tisdale
3. Tila Tiquila
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Lena Gercke
6. Rai Aishwarya
7. Josephine Schmidt
8. Adriana Lima
9. Bahar Soomekh
10 .Susanne Bormann /Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Sucre (19 Jan. 2010)

Okay, dann folgt jetzt meine TOP 10:thumbup::

1. Nicole Scherzinger
2. Kim Kardashian
3. Holly Madison, USA, geb. 23.12.1979 in Astoria, Oregon (USA)
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Stacy "Fergie" Ferguson
6. Mandy Capristo
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Sandy Mölling
9. Jessica Alba
10. Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Walt (20 Jan. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, STAND: 20.01.2010, 15:36 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	376
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	281
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	225
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	191
*5.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 188
*6.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	188
*7.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	180
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	162
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	156
*11.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	146
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	146
*13.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	134
*14.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	133
*15.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	132
*16.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	123
*17.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	115
*18.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	113
*19.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	111
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	111
*21.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	106
*22. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	105
*23.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	101
*24.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	100
*25.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	97
*26.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	96
*27.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	90
*28.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	88
*29.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	86
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	84
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	82
*32.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*33.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*34. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	67
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	67
*36.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	65
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	65
*38.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	62
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	62
*40.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	61
*41.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	60
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	60
*43. * Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	58
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	58
*45.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*48.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*49.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	55
*50. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	52
*51.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*52.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	48
*53.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	43
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	43
*55.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
*56.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	40
*57.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	38
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	38
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	38
*60.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	37
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*65.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	36
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*69.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	35
*70. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	34
*71.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*76.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*82.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	31
*85.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*86.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*91.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	28
*96.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	27
*97.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	26
*100.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	25
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*103.* Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*107.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*109.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*114.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
*121.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	19
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	19
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*125.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*134.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*143.* Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*151.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*162.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	14
*170.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*179.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*192.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	11
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*205.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*228.* Anna Julia Kapfelsberger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	9
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*248.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	8
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*275.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*298.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	?, 6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
*328.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	5
*355.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	4
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*385.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*420.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
 Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*442.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	376
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	225
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 191
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	188
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	188
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	180
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 162
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	156
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	146
10. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.278 in Victoria/CDN,	134

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	281
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
3. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 146
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	115
5. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	113
6. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	111
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	105
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	100
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	96
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	86


Gruß Walt


----------



## hase777 (24 Jan. 2010)

zur Vervollständigung:

Flávia Reinert, geb. 05.10.1986 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR







LG
Hase


----------



## dabi (24 Jan. 2010)

1.Jessica Biel
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Britney Spears
5.Adriana Lima
6.Jennifer Lopez
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Sandy Mölling
9.Shannen Doherty
10.Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Feb. 2010)

Februar Voting

1: Annika Kipp
2. Sandra Ahrabian
3. Maryse Ouellet
4. Yvonne Catterfeld
5. Jennifer Morrison
6. Britney Spears
7. Alida Kurras
8. Kelly Packard
9. Tina Kaiser
10. Aleks Bechtel


----------



## Walt (1 Feb. 2010)

Und hier Walts Februar-Voting:

1. Mascha Müller / Theresa Underberg
2. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger
3. Alyssa Milano
4. Miriam Lahnstein
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Aleksandra Bechtel
7. Renée Weibel
8. Jana Ina Zarrella
9. Sarah Tkotsch / Magdalena Neuner
10. Jessica Ginkel / Collien Fernandes


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Feb. 2010)

1. Bea Peters
2. Verena Kerth
3. Christina Aguilera 
4. Ramona Drews
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Taryn Terrell
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Hadiya Hohmann
10. Rebecca Miro


----------



## Cherubini (5 Feb. 2010)

1. Vanessa Jung (D)
2. Josephine Schmidt (D)
3. Jasmin Weber (D)
4. Lena Gercke (D)
5. Alena Gerber (D)
6. Renée Weibel (SUI)
7. Sandy Mölling (D)
8. Maike von Bremen (D)
9. Eva Habermann (D)
10. Florentine Lahme (D)


----------



## irisberben (7 Feb. 2010)

Platz 1 Iris Berben!
Platz 2 Bettina Zimmermann
Platz 3 Senta Berger
Platz 4 Diana Krüger


----------



## peter777 (9 Feb. 2010)

Meine Liste:

1. Chiara Schoras
2. Inez Björg David
3. Micaela Schäfer
4. Eva Habermann
5. Simone Laudehr
6. Fiona Erdmann
7. Gisele Bündchen
8. Barbara Meier
9. Katy Perry
10. Heather Locklear


----------



## legestoll (9 Feb. 2010)

Verdammt, habe den Januar vergessen. Hier für Februar:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Gail O´Grady
8. Anna Nicole Smith
9. Salma Hayek
10. Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid
Catherine Bell


----------



## Buterfly (9 Feb. 2010)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Katie Price (Jordan)
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Collien Fernandez
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Courtney Cox


----------



## General (9 Feb. 2010)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Hayden Panettiere
3. Lena Gercke
4. Anna Kournikova
5. Jasmin Schwiers
6. Holly Madison
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Salma Hayek
10.Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## Walt (12 Feb. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 12.02.2010, 10:33 Uhr*

Kate Beckinsale durchbricht die 400-Punkte-Schallmauer!

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	401
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	296
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	225
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	206
*5. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	198
*6.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 197
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	192
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	170
*9.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	163
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
*11. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
*12.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	156
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	141
*15.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*16.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	136
*17.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	121
*18. * Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	120
*19.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	119
*20.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	117
*21.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	113
*22.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	112
*23.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	110
*24.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	107
*25.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	106
*26.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	105
*27.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	90
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	90
*29.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*30.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*31.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	84
*32.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
*33.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	77
*35. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	70
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*37.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	67
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	67
*39.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	65
*40.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	64
*41.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	63
*42.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	62
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*45.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	58
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	58
*47.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	57
*49.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*50.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	52
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	52
*52. * Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*53.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	48
*54.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	43
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	43
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	43
*57.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	41
*59.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	40
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	40
*61.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	38
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	38
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	38
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	38
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	38
*66.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	37
*70.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*73.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	35
*75.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	34
*76.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*80.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	32
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*86.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
*88.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
*89.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	29
*94.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*99. * Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	27
*100.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*102.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*104.* Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*108.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
*109.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
*111.* Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*117.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	20
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	20
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	20
*127.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	19
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	19
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*132. *Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	18
*144.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*152. *Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*160.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*171. *Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	14
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	14
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	14
*181.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*191.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	12
*203.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*214.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*237.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*256.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*284.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*305.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*338.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*365.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*393.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*427.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*450.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	401
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	225
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 206
4. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	198
5. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	197
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	192
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 170
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	163
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	296
2. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
3. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 156
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	121
5. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	119
6. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	117
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	112
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	110
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	105
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	90


Gruß Walt


----------



## Rohling (14 Feb. 2010)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein
3. Pamela Grosser
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Aleksandra Bechtel
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Feb. 2010)

*1st Vanessa Anne Hudgens*




*2nd Ashley Tisdale*




*3rd Hilary Duff*




*4th Miley Cyrus*




*5th Miranda Kerr*




*6th Megan Fox*




*7th Christina Aguilera*




*8th Lindsay Lohan*




*9th Gisele Bündchen*




*10th Emily Osment*


----------



## Moreblack (23 Feb. 2010)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Doutzen Kroes
3. Jessica Alba
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Emma Watson
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Mirjam Weichselbraun
9. Anna Kournikova
10. Mandy Capristo


----------



## irisberben (24 Feb. 2010)

1. Iris Berben
2. Bettina Zimmermann
3. Senta Berger
4. Jessica Schwarz
5. Anja Kling
6. Inez Bjørg David
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Suzanne von Borsody 
9. Muriel Baumeister
10. Jana Ina Zarella


----------



## dabi (25 Feb. 2010)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Britney Spears
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Adriana Lima
7.Sylvie Van Der Vaart
8.Heidi Klum
9.Shannen Doherty
10.Katie Price


----------



## Quick Nick (1 März 2010)

mein März Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Juliane Ziegler
3. Micaela Schäfer
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Alida Kurras
6. Maryse Ouelett
7. Tina Kaiser
8. Yvonne Catterfeld
9. Eva Brenner
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## Cherubini (2 März 2010)

1. Josephine Schmidt (D)
2. Maike von Bremen (D)
3. Jasmin Weber (D)
4. Laetitia Casta (F)
5. Vanessa Jung (D)
6. Juliette Menke (D)
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras (D)
8. Lena Gercke (D)
9. Sandy Mölling (D)
10. Florentine Lahme (D)


----------



## CoteFan (2 März 2010)

1.Cahterine Bell
2.Cote de Pablo
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Alyssa Milano
5.Tina kaiser 
6.Eva Brenner 
7.Britney Spears
8.Avril Lavigne
9.Steffi kloß 
10. Zoe mclalen


----------



## legestoll (2 März 2010)

Jetzt für März:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Ela Weber
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Dannii Minogue
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid
Catherine Bell


----------



## Walt (3 März 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, STAND: 03.03.2010, 10:36 Uhr

Annika Kipp überholt Jeanette Biedermann und verdrängt diese aus den TOP 10
Jetzt über 500 Celebs im Ranking*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	431
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	299
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	215
*5. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	207
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	204
*7.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 202
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	177
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	176
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	169
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
*12. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	141
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*17.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	131
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	120
*19.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	119
*20.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	117
*21.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	115
*22.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	113
*23.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	112
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	112
*25.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	110
26. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	109
*27.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	105
*28.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	95
*29.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	91
*30.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*32.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	85
*33.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	77
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*36.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	74
*37.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*38.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	67
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	67
*40.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	65
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	65
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	65
*43.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	61
*44. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	59
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	59
*49.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	58
*50.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*52.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*53. * Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*54.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*55. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	48
*56.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
*57.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	43
*58.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	42
*59.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	41
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	41
*63.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	40
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	40
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	40
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	40
*67.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	39
*68.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	38
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	38
*70.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	37
*75.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*78.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
*81.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
82. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*85.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	32
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*89.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	31
*92.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30
*94.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	29
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*99.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	28
*104*. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	27
*105. *Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	26
*108.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	25
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*111. *Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*116.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	23
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	23
*119.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*126*. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*131.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
*137.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	19
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*141.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*150.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*159.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*169.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*181.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	14
*187.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*196.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*206.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*217.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*240.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*260.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*286.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*310.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*346. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*372. *Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
 Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*399.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*434.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*456.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	431
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 215
4. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	207
5. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	204
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	202
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 177
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	169
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	299
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 176
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	131
5. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	119
6. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	117
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	112
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	110
9. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	109
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	105

Gruß Walt


----------



## OKGC1 (4 März 2010)

meine Liste (die Reihenfolge könnte aber jeden Tag anders aussehen ...):

1. Carol Alt
2. Amanda Tapping
3. Elizabeth Hurley
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Kylie Minogue
6. Salma Hayek
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Nell McAndrew
9. Patricia Arquette
10. Melinda Clarke


----------



## Xtinalover (4 März 2010)

1. Verena Kerth
2. Bea Peters
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Ramona Drews
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Hadiya Hohmann
9. Torrie Wilson
10. Janin Reinhardt


----------



## netbu4 (11 März 2010)

1. Mirjam Weichselbraun
2. Gwyneth Paltrow
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Avril Lavigne
5. Alicia Silverstone
6. Johanna Setzer
7. Adriana Zartl
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Sophie Schütt
10. Marie Bäumer


----------



## Walt (11 März 2010)

...and here ist the vote of marburgs-jury (Walt)


1. Lena Gercke
2. Alyssa Milano
3. Renée Weibel
4. Theresa Underberg
5. Sarah Tkotsch
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Felicitas Woll
9. Jana Ina Zarrella
10. Inez Björg David


----------



## Walt (12 März 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 12.03.2010, 10:13 Uhr

Lena Gercke jetzt über 300 Punkte, Christina Aguilera überholt Jessica Biel und Britney Spears *

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	431
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	309
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	215
*5. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 210
*6. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	207
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	204
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	193
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	176
*10. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	169
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
*13.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	141
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*17.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	132
*18. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	131
*19.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	121
*20.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	120
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	119
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	119
*23.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	117
*24.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	115
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	115
*26.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	112
*27.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	109
*28.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	95
*29.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	91
*30.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*32.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	85
*33.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	80
*34.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*36. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	74
*37. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	73
*38.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	70
*40.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	67
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	65
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	65
*43.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	61
*45.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	59
*49.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	58
*50.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*52.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*53. * Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*54.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*55. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	48
*56.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	45
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	45
*59.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	43
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	43
*61.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	41
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	41
*66.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	40
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	40
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	40
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	40
*70.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	39
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	39
*72.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	37
* 77.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*80. * Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
*83.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	34
*85.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*88.* Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*91.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	31
*94.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30
*96.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	29
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*101.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	28
*105. *Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	27
*107.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	26
*111.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*113.* Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*119.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	23
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	23
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	23
*123.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*129.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*135.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	20
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
*140.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*143. *Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*151.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*160.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*170.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*181.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	14
*187.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*197. *Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*208.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*219. *Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*243.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*266.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*290.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*315.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in san Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*350.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*375.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*403.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
 Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*439.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*462.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	431
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 215
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA 210
5. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	207
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	204
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 193
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	169
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	309
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 176
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	132
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	131
6. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	121
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	119
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	D1973 in ?,	119
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	115
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	109


Gruß Walt


----------



## redstar (12 März 2010)

1. Sabrina Salerno
2. Ines Cudna
3. Elisha Cuthbert
4. Elle MacPherson
5. Mirjam Weichselbraun
6. Maria Mazza
7. Ewa Sonnet
8. Keira Knightley
9. Alizee
10. Josefine Preuß


----------



## Xtinalover (14 März 2010)

yeah christina, platz 3 ist noch drin. kate und lena sind wrsl zu weit weg. hauptsache chrissi ist vor britney.


----------



## CoteFan (22 März 2010)

1.Cahterine Bell
2.Cote de Pablo
3.Zoe mclalen 
4.Alyssa Milano
5.Tina kaiser
6.Eva Brenner
7.Britney Spears
8.Avril Lavigne
9.Steffi kloß
10. Eva Briegel


----------



## dabi (27 März 2010)

1.Jessica Biel
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Jennifer Lopez
5.Britney Spears
6.Adriana Lima
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Jennifer Aniston
9.Shannen Doherty
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Walt (31 März 2010)

*März-Voting nur noch heute möglich!*


----------



## Walt (31 März 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, STAND: 31.03.2010, 16:14 UHR.

JESSICA BIEL UND BRITNEY SPEARS ZIEHEN WIEDER AN CHRISTINA AGULIERA VORBEI! ALYSSA MILANO JETZT BEI 200 PUNKTEN!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	439
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	309
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	224
*5.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	217
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	214
*7. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 210
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	200
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	176
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	169
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
*13. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*14.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	141
*15.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*17.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	132
*18.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	131
*19.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	121
*20.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	120
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	120
*22.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	119
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	119
*24.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	117
*25.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	115
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	115
*27.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	109
*29.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	95
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	91
*31.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*32.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*33.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	85
*34.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	80
*35.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*37.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	74
*38.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	73
*39.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*40. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	70
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	67
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	67
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	67
*44. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	65
*45.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	61
*47.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	59
*50. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	58
*51.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*53.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*54.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*55.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	50
*56.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*57.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	48
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	48
*59.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	45
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	45
*62.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	43
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*65.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	42
*66. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	41
*70.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	40
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	40
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	40
*73. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	39
*74. * Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	38
*75.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	37
*80.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*83.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
*86.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	34
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	34
*89.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*93.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*96.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
*98.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30
*100.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*104.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*107. *Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
*108.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	26
*112.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*114.* Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*120.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	23
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	23
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	23
*125.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*131.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	21
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*138. *Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
*142.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*144.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*152. *Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*161.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*171.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*182. *Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	14
*188.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*198.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	12
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*209.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*220.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*245.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	9
*270.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*294.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*320.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in san Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
 Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*355.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*381.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*410. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
*446.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	2
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
*470.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	439
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
3. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 224
4. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	217
5. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 214
6. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	210
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 200
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	169
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	160
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	309
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 176
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	162
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	132
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	131
6. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	121
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	119
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	D1973 in ?,	119
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	115
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	109
Gruß Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Apr. 2010)

Mein April Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Yvonne Catterfeld
3. Tina Kaiser
4. Britney Spears
5. Jennifer Morrison
6. Katy Perry
7. Juliane Ziegler
8. Sandra Ahrabian
9. Alida Kurras
10. Eva Brenner


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Apr. 2010)

april-vote:
1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Hadiya Hohmann
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Barbie Blank


----------



## shorty07 (1 Apr. 2010)

Mein Ranking:

1.Barbara Schöneberger
2.Verona Pooth
3.Sandra Bullock
4.Michelle Hunziker
5.Alyssa Milano
6.Catherine Bell
7.Collien Fernandes
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Viktoria Beckham
10.Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## Walt (2 Apr. 2010)

April Voting:

1. Magdalena Neuner
2. Alyssa Milano
3. Theresa Underberg
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sarah Bogen
9. Sarah Tkotsch
10. Renée Weibel


----------



## Cherubini (7 Apr. 2010)

Meine April-TopTen:

1. Eva Habermann (D)
2. Josephine Schmidt (D)
3. Jasmin Weber (D)
4. Maike von Bremen (D)
5. Janina Uhse (D)
6. Vanessa Jung (D)
7. Renée Weibel (SUI)
8. Yvonne Burbach (D)
9. Florentine Lahme (D)
10. Lena Gercke (D)


----------



## Walt (7 Apr. 2010)

DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 07.04.2010, 12:14 Uhr

*Kate Beckinsale führt souverän vor Lena Gercke. Knappes Rennen um die Plätze 3 - 8! VL-Stars Renée Weibel und Theresa Underberg auf dem Vormarsch!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	439
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	314
*3.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*4.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 226
*5. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	224
*6.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	221
*7. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	217
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	215
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	186
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	169
*11.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
*12.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	165
*13.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	143
*14.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*15.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	141
*16.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*18.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	131
*19. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	128
*20.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	127
*21.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	122
*23.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	121
*24.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	120
*25.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	117
*26. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	115
*27. * Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	111
*28.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	102
*29.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	91
*30.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*32. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*33.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	85
*34.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	80
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	79
*36.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*38.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	74
*39.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	70
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	67
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	67
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	67
*44. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	65
*45.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	62
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	62
*47.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*48.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
*50.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	58
*51.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*53.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*54.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	55
*55. * Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	53
*56.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*57.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	50
*60.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*61.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	48
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	48
*63.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	47
*64.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
*65.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	44
*66.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*68. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	42
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	42
*70. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*73.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	40
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	40
*75.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	38
*76.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	37
*82. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	36
*86. * Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
*89. * Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
*90.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*95. * Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*98.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	31
*101.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30
103. Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*106.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*110.* Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
*111. *Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*115.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*117.* Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*124.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	23
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*129.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*135.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*141.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*146.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*148.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*156.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*164.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*173.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*184.* Désirée Nosbusch, L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*190.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*201.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*212.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*223.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*248.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	9
*270.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*294.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
 Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*323.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in san Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*358.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*384.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*413.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*450.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
*473.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	439
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
3. Christina Aguilera, RUS,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA 226
4. Anna Kurnikowa, USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 224
5. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 221
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	217
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 215
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	169
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	314
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 186
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	165
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	143
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	131
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	128
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	D1973 in ?,	127
7. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	122
9. Susanne Bormann,	D	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	121
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	111

Gruß Walt


----------



## RF85 (12 Apr. 2010)

01. Jennifer Ulrich
02. Theresa Scholze
03. Stefanie Stappenbeck
04. Ina Weisse
05. Rosamund Pike
06. Olga Kurylenko
07. Eva Green
08. Katharina Küpper
09. Isla Fisher
10. Diora Baird


----------



## General (12 Apr. 2010)

1. Hayden Panettiere
2. Jasmin Schwiers
3. Jessica Biel
4. Miley Cyrus
5. Avril Lavigne
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Anna Kournikova
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## legestoll (19 Apr. 2010)

Hier mein April-Voting

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Ela Weber
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Dannii Minogue
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Tara Reid
Catherine Bell


----------



## Walt (20 Apr. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING; STAND: 20.04.2010, 14:17 Uhr.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	449
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	315
*3. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	227
Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 227
*6.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	225
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	221
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	215
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	186
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	175
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	167
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
*13.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151
*14.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	143
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*16.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	141
*17.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*19.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	128
*20. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	127
*21.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	125
*23.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	124
*24. * Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	122
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	120
*26.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	117
*27. * Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	111
*28.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	102
*29.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	98
*30.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	93
*31. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*32.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*33. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	80
*34. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	79
*35. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
*36.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*38.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	71
*39.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*40.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	67
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	67
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	67
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	67
*44.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	62
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	62
*46.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*47. * Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
*49.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	58
*50. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*52.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	56
*53.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	55
*54.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	53
*55.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	52
*56.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*57.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	50
*60.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*61.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	48
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	48
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	48
*64.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	47
*65.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	45
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
*67. * Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*68. * Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	42
*69. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*72.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	40
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	40
*74.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	38
*75.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	37
*81. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	36
*85. * Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
*88.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
*89. * Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*94.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*97.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	31
*100.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	30
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30
*102.* Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*105. *Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*109.* Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	26
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*115.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*117.* Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	24
*124.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*128.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*134.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*140.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*145.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*147.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*155.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*163. *Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*172.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*183.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	14
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*190.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*201.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*212.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*224.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*250.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	9
*273.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*298.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	7
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	7
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*329.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in san Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*362.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Cheryl Tweedy,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*388.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	4
*418.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*456.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	2
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
*480.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
 Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	449
2. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
3. Anna Kurnikowa, USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 227
Christina Aguilera,	RUS,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	227
5. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 225
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	217
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 215
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	175
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
10. Hayden Panettiere, USA, 21.08.89 in Palisades/USA, 151




*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	315
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 186
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	167
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	143
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	141
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	128
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	D1973 in ?,	127
8. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	125
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	122
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	111

Gruß Walt


----------



## benedikt (20 Apr. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Ariane Sommer
3. Julia Stegner
4. Mandy Bork
5. Claudia Schiffer
6. Heidi Klum
7. Yvonne Schröder
8. Eva Padberg
9. Bar Raffaeli
10. Kate Moss


----------



## dabi (26 Apr. 2010)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Adriana Lima
4.Heidi Klum
5.Jessica Simpson
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Britney Spears
8.Sylvie van der vaart
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## duffbeer (26 Apr. 2010)

Meine Top 10 sieht wie folgt aus:
1. Arzu Bazman
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Ruth Moschner
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Nicole Alexander
7. Alizee
8. Shakira
9. Collien Fernandez
10. Sandy Mölling


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Mai 2010)

Mai Voting:

1. Annika Kipp
2. Yvonne Catterfeld
3. Britney Spears
4. Alida Kurras
5. Tina Kaiser
6. Sandra Ahrabian
7. Cheryl Cole
8. Megan Fox
9. Lindsay Lohan
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Harry18 (2 Mai 2010)

hier mal meine top 10.....

1. Josefine Preuß
2. Avril Lavigne
3. Jasmin Schwiers
4. Amanda Bynes
5. Megan Fox
6. Melissa Joan Hart
7. Anna Kournikova
8. Britney Spears
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Lindsay Lohan


----------



## legestoll (2 Mai 2010)

Und hier meine Stimmabgabe für Mai:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Ela Weber
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Tara Reid
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue
Catherine Bell


----------



## Yellow6 (3 Mai 2010)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Christina Applegate
3. Jamie Lynn Sigler
4. Cosa Shiva Hagen
5. Charlotte Gainsbourg
6. Shakira
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Mena Suvari
9. Franzi van Almsick
10. Halle Berry


----------



## Cherubini (3 Mai 2010)

1. Sophia Thomalla (D)
2. Isabel Edvardsson (SWE)
3. Josephine Schmidt (D)
4. Jasmin Weber (D)
5. Janina Uhse (D)
6. Sarah Ulrich (D)
7. Maike von Bremen (D)
8. Vanessa Jung (D)
9. Alena Gerber (D)
10. Renée Weibel (SUI)


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2010)

Mein Mai-Voting:

1.	Theresa Underberg
2.	Renée Weibel
3.	Birte Glang
4.	Sarah Tkotsch
5.	Collien Fernandes
6.	Susanne Bormann
7.	Lena Gerkce
8.	Sarah Bogen
9.	Annika Kipp
10.	Sarah Tkotsch


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2010)

Berichtigung:

auf Platz 10 setze ich statt Sarah Tkotsch:

Marit Larsen


----------



## CoteFan (4 Mai 2010)

1.Cahterine Bell
2.Cote de Pablo
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Alyssa Milano
5.Tina kaiser
6.Eva Brenner
7.Britney Spears
8.Avril Lavigne
9.Steffi kloß
10. Zoe mclalen


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 04.05.2010, 15:48 Uhr*

*Anna Kurnikowa, Britney Spears und Christina Aguilera gemeinsam auf Platz 3. Jessica Alba fällt von 3 auf 7!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	464
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	329
*3.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	236
Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	236
Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 236
*6. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	234
*7. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	215
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	198
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	181
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	178
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
*13.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	151
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	151
*16.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*17.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*19.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	133
*20.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	130
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	128
*22. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	127
*23.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	125
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*25.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	122
*26. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	120
*27.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
*28. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	106
*29.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	101
*30. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	98
*31.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*32.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*33. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	80
*34.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	79
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	79
*36.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*38.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	76
*39.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	72
*40. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
*41.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*42. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	69
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	67
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	67
*45.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	65
*46. * Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	63
*47. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*48.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	60
*49.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	59
*52.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	58
*53.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	57
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*57. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	55
*58.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*59. * Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
*61.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*62. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	48
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	48
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	48
*65.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	47
*66.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	46
*67. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
*68.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	44
*69.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	43
*71.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
*72.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*75.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	40
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	40
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	40
*78. * Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	38
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	38
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*82.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*86. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*90.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
*92. * Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	34
*94. * Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*99.* Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	32
*102.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
*104.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	30
*105.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*110.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*114.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
*116.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*120*. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	25
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*123.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*129.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*132.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*139.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	21
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*148.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*151.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*153.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
*160.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*168*. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*177.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*187.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*194.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*205.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*218.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	11
*231.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	10
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
*258.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	9
*283.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*313.* Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*342.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*373.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*399.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*428.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*466.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL
2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
*491. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	464
2. Anna Kurnikowa, USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 236
Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	236
Christina Aguilera,	RUS,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	236
5. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 234
6. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 215
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	181
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	329
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 198
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	178
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	151
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	151
6. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	130
7. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	128
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	D1973 in ?,	127
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	122
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2010)

@ Cote-Fan:

Deine Wertung ist im Ranking vom 04.05.2010 um 15:48 Uhr noch nicht berücksichtigt. Sie fließt ins nächste Ranking mit ein!

Gruß Walt



CoteFan schrieb:


> 1.Cahterine Bell
> 2.Cote de Pablo
> 3.Kate Beckinsale
> 4.Alyssa Milano
> ...


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Mai 2010)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Doreen Steinert
9. Hadiya Hohmann
10. Janin Reinhardt


----------



## RF85 (5 Mai 2010)

Mai-Voting:

1. Stefanie Stappenbeck
2. Jennifer Ulrich
3. Jule Böwe
4. Annett Renneberg
5. Petra Schmidt-Schaller
6. Theresa Scholze
7. Andrea Cleven
8. Edda Leesch
9. Ina Weisse
10. Diora Baird


----------



## Rohling (8 Mai 2010)

Felicitas Woll



Alida-Nadine Lauenstein



Pamela Grosser
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Aleksandra Bechtel
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun​


----------



## dionys58 (8 Mai 2010)

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Sophie Schuett
3. Katja Bienert
4. Isild Le Besco
5. Rose McGowan
6. Nina Hoss
7. Britney Spears
8. Sydne Rome
9. Brigitte Bardot
10. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Walt (11 Mai 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 11.05.2010, 15:57 Uhr*

*Beckinsale führt weiterhin vor Gercke. Aguilera jetzt allein Dritte. 
Knappes Rennen zwischen Platz 3 und 8!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	472
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	329
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 246
*4. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	244
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	236
*6.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	234
*7.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
*8. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	232
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	198
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	181
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	178
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
*13. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	151
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	151
*16.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*17.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*19.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	137
*20.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	135
*21.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	133
*22.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	130
*23.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	129
*24.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	127
*25.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	125
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*27.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	120
*28.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	106
*29.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	101
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	98
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	90
*32.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*33.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*34. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	85
*35. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	79
*36. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*38.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	76
*39. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	72
*40.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
*41.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	70
*42.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	69
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	67
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	67
*45.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	65
*46.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	64
*47.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	63
*48. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*49.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	60
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	60
*51.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	59
*55.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*58.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	56
*59.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	55
*60.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	54
*61.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	53
*62.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	52
*63. * Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*65.* Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
*66. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*67.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	48
*68.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
*69. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	44
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	44
*71.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	43
*73.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
*74.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*77.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	40
*78.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	39
*79.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	38
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	38
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	38
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*84.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*88. * Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*91.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	35
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*94.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	34
*96.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*99.* Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	32
*102.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	31
*104.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	30
*105.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*110. *Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*114.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
*116.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*120.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	25
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	25
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*124.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*131.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*133.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*139.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	21
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	21
*149. *Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*152.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	19
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	19
*156.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*164.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*172.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*183.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*193.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	14
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*201. *Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*211. *Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D, 12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	12
*223.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	11
*237.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*263.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*286.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*317. *Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*346. *Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*379.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*404.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*434.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*474.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL
2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
*500.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	472
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA 246
3. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	244
4. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	236
5. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 234
6. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	233
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 232
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	181
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	166
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	329
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 198
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	178
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	151
Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	151
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	137
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	135
8. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	130
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	129
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	127

Gruß Walt


----------



## General (12 Mai 2010)

1.Anna Kournikova
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Jasmin Wagner
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Tila Tequilla
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jessica Alba


----------



## Walt (25 Mai 2010)

Noch 6 1/2 Tag Zeit zur Abgabe Eures Mai-Votings.

Da ich fast den ganzen Juni im Urlaub bin, wird das letzte Ranking vor dem Urlaub von mir am 02. Juni 2010 veröffentlicht werden.

Also: Ran an die Tasten und die Celebs bewerten!

Danke!

Walt


----------



## dabi (28 Mai 2010)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Adriana Lima
4.Ana Ivanovic
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Britney Spears
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## chris1712 (30 Mai 2010)

1,Annika Kipp
2-Nadine Krüger
3-Marlene Lufen
4-Christina Applegate
5-katti witt
6-.Michelle Hunziker
7-


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juni 2010)

Mein Juni Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Yvonne Catterfeld
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Britney Spears
5. Maryse Ouellet
6. Cheryle Cole
7. Alida Kurras
8. Tina Kaiser
9. Jennifer Morisson
10. Sandra Ahrabian


----------



## legestoll (1 Juni 2010)

Und hier kommt das Juni-Ding.

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tara Reid
5. Ela Weber
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue
Catherine Bell


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juni 2010)

Juni-Voting:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Torrie Wilson
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Hadiya Hohmann
10.Janin Reinhardt


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juni 2010)

JUNI 10:

1. Josephine Schmidt (D)
2. Sophia Thomalla (D)
3. Maike von Bremen (D)
4. Vanessa Jung (D)
5. Jasmin Weber (D)
6. Isabel Edvardsson (SWE)
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras (D)
8. Alena Gerber (D)
9. Yvonne Schönherr (D)
10. Lena Gercke (D)


----------



## Walt (2 Juni 2010)

Mein Voting für den Juni 2010:

1. Miriam Lahnstein
2. Lena Gercke
3. Verena Zimmermann
4. Theresa Underberg
5. Susanne Bormann
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Charlotte Enhelhardt
8. Sarah Tkotsch
9. Renée Weibel
10. Muriel Baumeister


----------



## Walt (2 Juni 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 02.06.2010, 12:46 Uhr*


*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	495
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	339
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 257
*4.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	255
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	252
*6.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	243
*7. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	234
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	232
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	214
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	186
*11. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	181
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	168
*13.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	163
*14. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	161
*15.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151
*16. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	145
*17. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	144
*18.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*19.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	142
*20.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	138
*23. * Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	136
24. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	135
*25.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	133
*26.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*27.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	120
*28. * Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	119
*29.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	115
*30. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	98
*31.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	91
*32.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	90
*33.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*34.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*35.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	80
*36.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*38.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	76
*39.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	74
*40.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	73
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	71
*43.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	70
*44.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	68
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	68
*46.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	67
*47.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	65
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	65
*50.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	64
*51. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*52. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	60
*53.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	59
*56.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	57
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	57
*61.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	56
*62.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	55
*63. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	53
*64.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	52
*65.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*66. * Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
*69.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	49
*71.* Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	46
*72. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	45
*73. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	44
*74. * Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*75. * Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
*76. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	41
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	41
*81.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	40
*82. * Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	39
*83. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	38
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	38
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	38
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*88.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*92.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	36
*96. * Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*98.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
*99. * Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*102.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	32
*107.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*109.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	30
*110.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*114.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*118.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	27
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
*121.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*125.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	25
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	25
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*129.* Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*135.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*138. *Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*145.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	21
*152. *Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*155.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	19
*158. *Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	18
*167.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*175.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	16
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*188. *Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*199.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	14
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*208.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
*218.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
*229.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*243.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*266.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	9
*290. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*320.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*348.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	6
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann, D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*381.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*407.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*437.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*477.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
Yvonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	2
*503.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	495
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA 257
3. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	255
4. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	252
5. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 243
6. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	234
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 232
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	186
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	168
10. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	339
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 214
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	181
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	163
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	161
6. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	145
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	144
8. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 138
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	136
10. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	135

Das nächste Ranking wir erst Anfang Juli veröffentlicht, da ich mich bis zum 29.06. in Urlaub befinde. Ich hoffe, ihr votet alle auch bei den Abstimmungen zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2010 (2 Abstimmungsgruppen) - also bis dann!

Gruß Walt


----------



## nadiine (2 Juni 2010)

1. Amanda Seyfried
2. Lena Gercke
3. Jessica Alba
4. Cheryl Cole
5. Mandy Grace Capristo
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Brittany Snow
8. Nora Tschirner
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Eva Mendes


----------



## mephisto5 (4 Juni 2010)

hier kommt meine liste 

1. kate beckinsale
2. jennifer morrison
3. erica durance
4. clara morgane
5. holly valance
6. katja burkard
7. janina uhse
8. cameron diaz
9. juliette menke
10.maria sharapova


----------



## dionys58 (9 Juni 2010)

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Sophie Schütt
3. Julia Stemberger
4. Laetitia Casta
5. Isild Le Besco
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Brigitte Bardot
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Rose McGowan
10. Veronica Ferres


----------



## nogrus (18 Juni 2010)

1. Yvonne Strahovski
2. Elisha Cuthbert
3. Jessica Alba
4. Isla Fisher
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Mila Kunis
7. Adriana Lima
8. Rachael Leigh Cook
9. Jessica Biel
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Rohling (25 Juni 2010)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida-Nadine Lauenstein*



*Pamela Grosser*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## jasonc (26 Juni 2010)

jessica alba 
cameron diaz
lucy liu
gina wild
vivian schmitt


----------



## Walt (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo Freunde

So, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ende nächster Woche wird es hier ein neues Ranking geben.

Gruß Walt


----------



## dabi (28 Juni 2010)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Adriana Lima
4.Jessica Simpson
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Jessica Simpson
7.Jennifer Lopez
8.Britney Spears
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juli 2010)

mein Juli Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Alida Kurras
3. Sandra Ahrabian
4. Tina Kaiser
5. Anna Heesch
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Katy Perry
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Britney Spears
10. Rachel Bilson


----------



## legestoll (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo, hier kommt mein Juli-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tara Reid
5. Ela Weber
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue
Catherine Bell


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Juli 2010)

Juli-Voting:
1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Verena Kerth
4. Bea Peters
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Jodie Marsh
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Torrie Wilson
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2010)

...und hier ist Walts Juli-Ranking:

1. Birte Glang
2. Theresa Underberg
3. Lena Gercke
4. Sarah Bogen
5. Sarah Tkotsch
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Verena Zimmermann
8. Susanne Bormann
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Renée Weibel


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 02.07.2010 10:25 Uhr.*

*Keine wesentliche Veränderung an der Spitze, Kate Beckinsale (jetzt mit über 500 Punkten) führt weiterhin vor Lena Gercke und Christina Aguilera. Felicitas Woll zieht mit exakt 100 Punkten in die TOP 30 ein.*


*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	524
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	356
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 268
*4.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	260
*5. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	257
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	255
*7.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	253
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	249
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	224
*10. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	191
*11.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	181
*12.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	177
*13.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	171
*14. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	165
*15.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	153
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	153
*17.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	152
*18.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	151
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151
*20.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	144
*22. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
*23.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	141
*24.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	138
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	138
*26.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	127
*27.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*28.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	123
*29.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	115
*30.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*31.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	98
*32.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	96
*33.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	89
*34.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	87
*35.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	81
*36.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	79
*37.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	78
*38. * Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*39.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	76
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	76
*42.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	74
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	74
*44.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	73
*45. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
*46. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	70
*47.* Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	68
*48. * Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	65
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	65
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	65
*51.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	64
*52.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	62
*53. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*54.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	60
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*56.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*58.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	58
*59.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	57
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57
*63.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	55
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	53
*65.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*67.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*68. * Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
*71.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	49
*72.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	47
*73.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	46
*74.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*75.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
*76.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	41
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	41
*81.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	39
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	39
*83.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	38
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	38
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*87. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*91.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*96.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	35
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*99.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
*100.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	33
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*104.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	32
*108.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*110.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*113.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	29
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*118.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*121.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
*123.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*127.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	25
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	25
*131.* Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	24
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*137.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*139.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*146.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	21
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*153. *Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*157. *Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	19
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	19
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	19
*162.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*175.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	17
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*183.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	16
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*195.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	15
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*208.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*215.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*224.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
*236.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*250.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
 Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*276.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*300.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*329.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*359.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*389.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*416.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*448.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*486.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL
2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
Yvonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	2
*511.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	525
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA 268
3. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	260
4. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	257
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA, 255
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	253
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 249
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	191
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	177
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	151
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	356
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 224
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	181
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	171
5. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	165
6. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	153
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	153
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	152
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	144
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	141

Gruß Walt


----------



## Buterfly (2 Juli 2010)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Katie Price (Jordan)
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Collien Fernandez
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Courtney Cox


----------



## General (2 Juli 2010)

1.Anna Kournikova
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Jasmin Wagner
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Tila Tequilla
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jessica Alba


----------



## mephisto5 (3 Juli 2010)

Top 10:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Erica Durance
3. Courteney Cox
4. Clara Morgane
5. Maria Sharapova
6. Janina Uhse
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Ulrike Frank
9. Katja Burkard
10. Rachel Weisz


----------



## maddin-s (3 Juli 2010)

Nette Idee --- und viel viel Arbeit !!!

Hier meine Favoritinnen --- auch wenn ich scheinbar ganz "neben dem Trend" liege:

1. Esther Schweins (no coment !!!!)
2. Sonja Kirchberger (trotz Silikon-Nachhilfe)
3. Iris Berben (Oldie but immer noch Goldie)
4. Anette (die nette) Frier
5. Kim Fischer (nicht wegen einer "Ost-Quote")
6. Doro Pesch (nicht nur heiße Mucke)
7. Gudrun Landgrebe (siehe 3.)
8. Christina Plate
9. Mariella Ahrens
10. Alex Kamp, Alex Neldel, Jeanette Biedermann, die Schöneberger, ....

mit den ganzen Übersee-möchtegernStar-Tussis (Aguilera, Hilton, etc.) kann ich hingegen gar nichts anfangen.

schöne Grüße aus dem Emsland

ms


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Juli 2010)

maddin-s schrieb:


> Nette Idee --- und viel viel Arbeit !!!
> 
> Hier meine Favoritinnen --- auch wenn ich scheinbar ganz "neben dem Trend" liege:
> 
> ...



naja, geschmäcker sind zwar verschieden, aber christina aguilera kann man echt nicht als möchtegernstar bezeichnen, sie hat 30 millionen alben verkauft und 5 grammys gewonnen. da sind ja dann wohl eher deine deutschen stars b-promis dagegen. paris hilton ist dagegen schon ne möchtegernstartussi.


----------



## Oberbayer04 (5 Juli 2010)

Hier meine Favoriten :
*1. Susanne Kripp
2. Inka Schneider 
3. Katrin Huss
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Bettina Tietjen
6. Angie Herzog (QVC )
7. Patricia Schäfer
8. Karen Heinrichs
9. Miriam Lange
10. Heike Maurer*


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Juli 2010)

* 1. Kate Beckinsale **
 2. Jessica Alba 
 3. Alyssa Milano
 4. Miley Cyrus 
 5. Rachel Bilson 
6. Katy Perry
7. Jessica Biel
 8. Emma Watson
9. Avril Lavigne 
10. Shakira*


----------



## Cherubini (5 Juli 2010)

1. Florentine Lahme (D)
2. Alena Gerber (D)
3. Josephine Schmidt (D)
4. Sophia Thomalla (D)
5. Natalie Portman (ISR)
6. Katy Perry (USA)
7. Jasmin Lord (D)
8. Vanessa Jung (D)
9. Maike von Bremen (D)
10. Eva Habermann (D)


----------



## Endgamer77 (5 Juli 2010)

1. Alyssa Milano:drip:
2. Annika Kipp
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Barbara Schöneberger
5. Shakira
6. Britt Hagedorn
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Charlotte Engelhardt
9. Katharina Witt
10. Nelly Furtado


----------



## Walt (6 Juli 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 06.07.2010, 9:14 Uhr*

Kate Beckinsale zieht an der Spitze einsam ihre Kreise vor Lena Gercke. Spannendes Duell um die Plätze 3 - 8 mit ständigen Platzierungswechseln. Miley Cyrus jetzt auch im "Hunderter-Club".

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	553
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	356
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 268
*4.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	267
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	267
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	265
*7.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	260
*8.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	257
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	233
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	191
*11.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	189
*12.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	185
*13. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	175
*14.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	171
*15.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	153
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	153
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	153
*18.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	152
*19.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	151
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	151
*21.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	147
*22.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	144
*24.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	143
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	143
*26.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	129
*27.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	127
*28.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*29.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	123
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	105
*31. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*32.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	98
*33.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	96
*34.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	92
*35. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	81
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	81
*37. * Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	79
*38.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	78
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	78
*40. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*42.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	76
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	76
*44.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	74
*45.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	73
*46.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
*47.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	70
*48.* Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	68
*49.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	65
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	65
*51.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	64
*52.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
*53.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	62
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*55.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	61
*57.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*58.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*60.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	58
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	58
*62. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	57
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	57
*65.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	53
*66.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	52
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*69.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*70.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
*72.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	47
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	47
*74.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	46
*75.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	44
*76.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*77.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
*78.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	41
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*81.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	40
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	40
*83.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	39
*84.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	38
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	38
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	38
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*89.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	37
*94. * Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	36
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*99.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*101.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
*102.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	33
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*106.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*111.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*113.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*115.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	29
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*121.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*124.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	27
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	27
*127.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	26
*131.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	25
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	25
*135.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*139.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	23
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	23
*142.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	22
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	22
*151.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	21
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	21
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*160.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	20
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*167.* Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	19
*169.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*182.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	17
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*192.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*203.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*215.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*222.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*230.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	12
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
*243.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*256.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	10
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*285.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*310.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*338. *Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*367. *Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*397.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*425.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*456.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*496.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
Yvonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	2
*523.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kari Wührer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	553
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA 268
3. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 267
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	267
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	265
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	260
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	257
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	191
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	189
10. Emily Deschanel,	USA, 11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA, 153

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	356
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 233
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	185
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	175
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	171
6. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	153
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	153
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	152
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	144
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	143

Gruß Walt


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

*Sammlers Juli-Ranking:thumbup:*

*1.) Vanessa Anne Hudgens
2.) Ashley Tisdale
3.) Hilary Duff
4.) Miley Ray Cyrus
5.) Emily Osment
6.) Joanna "JoJo" Levesque
7.) Megan Fox
8.) Ashley Greene
9.) Lindsay Lohan
10.) Victoria Justice*​


----------



## Limobil (8 Juli 2010)

Meine Favoritinnen sehen so aus (jedenfalls zur Zeit):

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Tiffany-Amber Thiessen
4. Kader Loth
5. Kari Wuhrer
6. Mandy Grace Capristo
7. Katy Perry
8. Emily Procter
9. Kim Wilde
10.Tara Reid


----------



## Rocky1 (8 Juli 2010)

meine Favoritinnen

1.Eva Habermann :thumbup:

2.Jeanette Biedermann
3.Amanda Tapping
4.Hayden Panettiere
5.Ali Landry
6.Joanna Krupa
7.Ali Larter
8.Catherine Bell
9.Helene Fischer
10.Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Hayek (8 Juli 2010)

1. Verona Pooth

2. Salma Hayek
3. Catherina Bell
4. Collien Fernandez
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Caroline Beil
7. Elizabeth Hurley
8. Anja Kling
9. Katharina Witt
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Ravan (18 Juli 2010)

*Meine Top 10*

1. *Jennifer Love Hewitt*
2. Mickie James
3. Shakira
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Johanna Klum
8. Salma Hayek
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Daniela Aschenbach

Ist übrigens ne sehr gute Idee! Und kommt ja wohl auch sehr gut an.


----------



## legestoll (21 Juli 2010)

Das Ganze erinnert einen auch immer so nett daran, wer gut aussieht ...


----------



## Walt (22 Juli 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 22.07.2010 13:02 Uhr*

*Alyssa Milano jetzt auf Platz 3! Jeanette Biedermann macht die 200 voll!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	553
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	356
*3.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	272
*4.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 268
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	267
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	265
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	260
*8.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	257
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	233
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	200
*11.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	199
*12. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	189
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	189
*14.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	178
*15.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	160
*16.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	158
*17.* Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	153
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	153
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	153
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	152
*21. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	147
*22.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	144
*24.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	143
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	143
*26.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	129
*27.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	127
*28.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	125
*29.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	123
*30. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	114
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*32. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	98
*33.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	96
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	96
*35.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	89
*36.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	86
*37. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	81
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	81
*39.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	80
*40.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	79
*41.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	78
*42.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*44. * Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	76
*45.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	73
*46.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
*47.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	70
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	70
*49. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	69
*50.* Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	68
*51. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	66
*52.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	65
*53.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	64
*54. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
*55. * Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	62
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*57.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	61
*59.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*60. * Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*62.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	58
*63.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	57
*65.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	53
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	53
*67. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*69.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
*70.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50
*72.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	49
*73.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	47
 Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	47
*75. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	46
*76.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	45
*77.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	44
*78.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*79.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
*81.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*83.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	40
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	40
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	40
*86. * Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	38
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	38
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*90.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*95. * Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	36
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*100.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*102.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	34
*103. *Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	33
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	33
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	33
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*108. *Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	32
*114.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*117.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*120.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	29
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*126. *Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*129.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
*130. *Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	26
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	26
*135.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	25
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	25
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*139.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	24
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*143.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*146. *Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	22
*153.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	21
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*161.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	20
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*168. *Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	19
*171.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*184.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	17
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*193.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*203.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*217.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*224.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*232. *Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
*244.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*257.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA, 10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*285. *Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*311.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	8
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*340.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	7
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
 Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*371.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*402. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*432. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*462.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*503. *Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
Yvonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	2
*532.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	553
2. Alyssa Milano, USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 272
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA	268
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	267
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	265
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	260
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	257
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	199
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	189
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 160

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	356
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 233
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	200
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	189
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	178
6. Alida-Nadine Lauenstein,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	153
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	153
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	152
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	144
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	143

Gruß Walt


----------



## Moreblack (22 Juli 2010)

1. Judith Rakers
2. Doutzen Kroes
3. Emma Watson
4. Jessica Alba
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Anna Kournikova
7. Lin Peng
8. Halle Berry
9. Natalie Portman
10. Zoe Saldana


----------



## tort3 (25 Juli 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Leo Bartsch
3. Mandy Capristo
4. Alexandra Neldel
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Selena Gomez
7. Jeanette Biedermann
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## Rocky1 (25 Juli 2010)

meine Favoritinnen

1.Eva Habermann 
2.Jeanette Biedermann
3.Amanda Tapping
4.Hayden Panettiere
5.Ali Landry
6.Joanna Krupa
7.Ali Larter
8.Catherine Bell
9.Helene Fischer
10.Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## canil (30 Juli 2010)

1. Zoe Saldana
2. Emma Watson
3. Carla Gugino
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Alexandra Neldel
6. Amanda Bynes
7. Eva Padberg
8. Jessica Biel
9. Audrina Patridge
10. Emmy Rossum


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2010)

mein August voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Alida Kurras
3. Tina Kaiser
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Yvonne Catterfeld
6. Sandra Ahrabian
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Britney Spears
9. Eva Brenner
10. Nina Bott


----------



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2010)

_Sammlers August-Ranking
_
1.) Vanessa Anne Hudgens
2.) Ashley Tisdale
3.) Hilary Duff
4.) Miley Ray Cyrus
5.) Emily Osment
6.) Joanna "JoJo" Levesque
7.) Victoria Justice
8.) Ashley Greene
9.) Lindsay Lohan
10.) Megan Fox


----------



## J_Ferranti (1 Aug. 2010)

1. Jennifer Beals (10 Punkte)
2. Valeria Golino (09 Punkte)
3. Jodie Foster (08 Punkte)


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Aug. 2010)

august-voting:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Verena Kerth
4. Bea Peters
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Barbie Blank
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## legestoll (1 Aug. 2010)

Hier die August-Liste:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tara Reid
5. Ela Weber
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue
Catherine Bell


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2010)

J_Ferranti schrieb:


> 1. Jennifer Beals (10 Punkte)
> 2. Valeria Golino (09 Punkte)
> 3. Jodie Foster (08 Punkte)



@ferranti: Bitte schau mal in die Regeln auf Seite 1 des Celebboard-Rankings. Wenn Du nur 3 Celebs bewertest, kann es maximal 3, 2 und 1 Punkt geben. Willst Du 10 Punkte abwärts vergeben, musst du auch mindestens 10 Celebs bewerten.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2010)

Und hier meine August-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Birte Glang
3. Alyssa Milano
4. Theresa Underberg
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Christina Aguilera
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Susanne Bormann
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Magdalena Neuner


----------



## mephisto5 (1 Aug. 2010)

1. Kate Beckensale

2. Erica Durance
3. Holly Valance
4. Janina Uhse
5. Clara Morgane
6. Juliette Menke
7. Courteney Cox
8. Birgit Schrowange
9. Katja Burkard
10. Rachel Weisz


----------



## Felix93 (1 Aug. 2010)

1) Selena Gomez
2) Eva Mendes
3) Penelope Cruz
4) Keri Hilson
5) Collien Fernandes
6) Mandy Capristo
7) Victoria Justice
8) Kader Loth
9) Jennifer Love Hewitt
10)Cheryl Cole


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2010)

1. Renée O´Connor
2. Luxy Lawless
3. Kylie Minouge
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Christina Stürmer
6. Sarah Connor
7. Jasmin Wagner
8. Yvonne Catterfeld
9. Dannii Minouge
10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Cherubini (2 Aug. 2010)

1. Vanessa Jung (D)
2. Natalie Alison (AUT)
3. Alena Gerber (D)
4. Ruth Moschner (D)
5. Sophia Thomalla (D)
6. Theresa Underberg (D)
7. Maike von Bremen (D)
8. Janina Uhse (D)
9. Alida-Nadine Kurras (D)
10. Jasmin Lord (D)


----------



## Walt (3 Aug. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 03.08.2010, 11:28 Uhr.*

*Christina Aguilera wieder auf Platz 2

Tiffani Amber-Thiessen und Collien Fernandes jetzt über 200 Punkte!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	573
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	376
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 284
*4.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	280
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	272
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	272
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	263
*8. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	260
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	243
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	214
*11.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	204
*12.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	203
*13.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	193
*14.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	191
*15.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	169
*16.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	167
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	164
*18.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	162
*19.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	159
*20.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	153
*21.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	152
*22.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	147
*23. * Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	146
*24.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
*25.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	143
*26.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	139
*27.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	131
*28. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	130
*29.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	129
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
*31.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	102
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	102
*33.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*34.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	96
*35.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	92
*36.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	91
*37.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	87
*38.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	84
*39.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	83
*40.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	81
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	81
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	78
*44.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	77
*47.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	75
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	75
*49.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	73
*50.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	72
*51.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	71
*52.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	70
*53.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	69
*54.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	67
*55.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	66
*56.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
*57.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*58.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	61
*60.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	60
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*62.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*64.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	58
*65.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	57
*67. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	54
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	54
*69.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	53
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	53
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	53
*72.* Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*73.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	51
*76.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
*77. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	47
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	47
*79.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	45
*80.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	44
*81. * Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	43
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*84.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	42
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	42
*88.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*90. * Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	40
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	40
*92. * Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*93.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	38
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	38
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*98.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	37
*102.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*106. *Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*108.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	33
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	33
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	33
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*113.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	32
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	32
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*122.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*125.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*127.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	29
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*135.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*138.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	27
*140.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*144.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*147.* Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*149.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	23
*153.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
*160.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*170.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	20
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*179.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Michaela Schaffrath,	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	19
*183.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*196.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*203.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*212.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	15
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*226.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*232.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*241.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	12
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
*254.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*268.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*298.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*325.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*351.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*380.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*412.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*439.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*470.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	3
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	3
*512.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
Yvonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	2
*540.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	573
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 284
3. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	280
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	272
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	272
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	263
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	260
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	204
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	193
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 169

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	376
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 243
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	214
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	203
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	191
6. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	164
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	162
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	159
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	152
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	146

Gruß Walt


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2010)

Walt, Vanessa Jung fehlen 10 Punkte - sie müsste 54 Pkt. haben...


----------



## Walt (3 Aug. 2010)

@cherubini....ich schaue es mir mal an und berichtige es gegebenenfalls

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (3 Aug. 2010)

*Danke Cherubini, sehr aufmerksam! Das Ranking wird wie folgt berichtigt: (Vanessa Jung erhält 10 Punkte mehr, Vanessa Ann Hudgens 10 Punkte weniger).*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale, GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB, 573
*2.* Lena Gercke, D, 29.02.88 in Marburg/D, 376
*3.* Christina Aguilera, USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 284
*4. *Alyssa Milano, USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 280
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa, RUS, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 272
Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA, 272
*7.* Britney Spears, USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 263
*8.* Jessica Biel, USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 260
*9.* Annika Kipp, D, 12.03.79 in München, D, 243
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann, D, 22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 214
*11.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 204
*12.* Collien Fernandes, D, 26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 203
*13.* Jennifer Morrison, USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA, 193
*14.* Kader Loth, D, 05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 191
*15.* Deborah Shelton, USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 169
*16.* Hayden Panettiere, USA, 21.08.89 in Palisades/USA, 167
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras, D, 14.06.77 in Berlin/D, 164
*18.* Ramona Drews, D, 1973 in ?, 162
*19.* Bea Peters, D, 29.01.82 in Achern/D, 159
*20.* Emily Deschanel, USA, 11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA, 153
*21.* Verena Kerth, D, 18.07.80 München/D, 152
*22.* Giselle Bündchen, BR, 20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR, 147
*23.* Susanne Bormann, D, 02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 146
*24.* Adriana Lima, BR, 12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR, 144
*25.* Nelly Furtado, P/CDN, 02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN, 143
*26.* Miriam Lahnstein, D, 09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D, 139
*27.* Sophie Marceau, F, 17.11.66 in Paris/F, 131
*28.* Michelle Hunziker, CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 130
*29. *Jennifer Aniston, USA, 11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA, 129
*30.* Miley Cyrus, USA, 23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA, 121
*31.* Courtney Cox, USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA, 102
Jodie Marsh, GB, 23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB, 102
*33.* Felicitas Woll, D, 20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D, 100
*34.* Johanna Klum, D, 12.07.80 in Berlin/D, 96
*35.* Jennifer Love Hewitt, USA, 21.02.79 in Waco/USA, 92
*36. *Theresa Underberg, D, 06.05.85 in Hamburg/D, 91
*37.* Salma Hayek, MEX, 02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex, 87
*38.* Dannii Minogue, AUS, 20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS, 84
*39.* Mandy Grace Capristo, D, 21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, 83
*40.* Marlene Lufen, D, 18.12.70 in Berlin/D, 81
Megan Fox, USA, 16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA, 81
Sandra Ahrabian, D, 22.03.79 in Teheran/IR, 81
*43.* Elisha Cuthbert, CDN, 30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN, 78
*44.* Annette Frier, D, 22.01.74 in Köln/D, 77
Mascha Müller, D, 08.05.84 in München/D, 77
Yvonne Catterfeld, D, 02.12.79 in Erfurt/D, 77
*47.* Anna-Nicole Smith, USA, 28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07 75
Ashley Tisdale, USA, 02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA, 75
*49.* Catherine Bell, USA, 14.08.68 in London/GB, 73
*50.* Tina Kaiser, D, 26.10.77 in München, 72
*51.* Alizée Jacotey, F, 21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F, 71
*52.* Jasmin Schwiers, B, 11.08.82 in Eupen/B, 70
*53.* Emma Watson, GB, 15.04.90 in Paris/F, 69
*54.* Anneke Dürkopp, D, 28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D, 67
*55.* Sylvie van der Vaart, NL, 13.04.78 in Breda/NL, 66
*56.* Barbara Schöneberger, D, 05.03.74 in München/D, 63
*57.* Avril Lavigne, CDN, 27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN, 62
*58.* Jana Ina Zarrella, BR, 12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR, 61
Sonya Kraus, D, 22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 61
*60.* Halle Berry, USA, 14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA, 60
Pamela Großer, D, 11.06.77 in Hamburg/D, 60
*62.* Cote de Pablo, USA, 12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH, 59
Jessica Ginkel, D, 12.08.80 in Berlin/D, 59
*64.* Josephine Schmidt, D, 29.09.80 in Potsdam/D 58
*65.* Aleksandra Bechtel, D, 01.10.72 in Hilden/D, 57
Amanda Tapping, CDN/GB, 28.08.65 in Rochford/GB, 57
*67. *Holly Valance, AUS, 11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS, 54
Vanessa Jung, D, 29.02.80 in München/D, 
*69.* Alexandra Neldel, D, 11.02.76 in Berlin/D, 53
Daniela Aschenbach, D, 12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D, 53
Jennifer Lopez, USA, 24.07.69 in New York City/USA, 53
*72.* Sarah Tkotsch, D, 02.02.88 in Köthen/D, 52
*73.* Antonella Trapani, D/I, 08.11.91 in Basel/CH, 51
Jasmin Wagner, D, 20.04.80 in Hamburg/D, 51
Magdalena Neuner, D, 09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D, 51
76. Jasmin Weber, D, 15.07.82 in Berlin/D, 50
*77.* Bettina Cramer, D, 16.10.69 in Berlin/D, 47
Eva Habermann, D, 16.01.76 in Hamburg/D, 47
*79.* Shakira, CO, 02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO, 45
*80.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens, USA, 14.12.88 in Salinas/USA, 44
*81.* Doutzen Kroes, NL, 23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL, 43
Judith Rakers, D, 06.01.76 in Paderborn/D, 43
Keira Knightley, GB, 26.03.85 In Teddington/GB, 43
*84.* Heidi Klum, D/USA, 01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D, 42
Katharina Witt, D, 03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D, 42
Lindsay Lohan, USA, 02.07.86 in New York/USA, 42
Maike von Bremen, D, 04.03.81 in Berlin/D, 42
*88.* Renée Weibel, CH, 23.12.86 in Bern/CH, 41
Shannen Doherty, USA, 12.04.71 in Memphis/USA, 41
*90.* Eva Brenner, D, 02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D, 40
Mirjam Weichselbraun, A, 27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A, 40
*92.*Ela Weber, D, 13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D, 39
*93.* Charlotte Engelhardt, N/D, 11.07.78 in Oslo/N, 38
Gail O´Grady, USA, 23.01.63 in Detroit/USA, 38
Hillary Duff, USA, 28.09.87 in Houston/USA, 38
Natalie Portman, IL/USA, 09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL, 38
Sandy Mölling, D, 27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D, 38
*98.* Angelina Jolie, USA, 04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA, 37
Bettina Zimmermann, D, 31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D, 37
Katrin Heß, D, 26.06.85 in Aachen/D, 37
Rihanna, BDS, 20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS, 37
*102.* Fernanda Brandao, BR/D, 03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR, 36
Miriam Pielhau, D, 12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, 36
Muriel Baumeister, A/D, 24.01.72 in Salzburg/A, 36
Nora Tschirner, D, 12.06.81 in Berlin/D, 36
*106.* Sophia Thomalla, D, 06.10.89 in Berlin/D, 35
Stefanie Kloß, D, 31.10.84 in Bautzen/D. 35
*108.* Ana Ivanovic, SRB. 06.11.87 in Belgrad. 33
Janina Uhse, D, 02.10.89 in ?, 33
Tara Reid, USA, 08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA, 33
Verona Pooth, D, 30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL, 33
Zooey Deschanel, USA, 17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 33
*113.* Audrina Patridge, USA, 09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA, 32
Christina Applegate, USA, 25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA, 32
Iris Berben, D, 12.08.50 in Detmold/D, 32
Janin Reinhardt, D, 14.11.81 in Erfurt/D, 32
Kylie Minogue, AUS, 28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS, 32
Mila Jovovich, USA, 17.12.75 in Kiew/UA, 32
Nadine Krüger, D, 26.06.77 in Berlin/D, 32
Penelope Cruz, E, 28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E, 32
Piret Järvis, EST, 06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST, 32
*122.* Charlize Theron, ZA/USA, 07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA, 31
Elizabeth Hurley, GB, 10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB, 31
Maryse Ouelett, CDN, 21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN, 31
*125.* Amanda Bynes, USA, 03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA, 30
Sophie Schütt, D, 09.03.74 in Hamburg/D, 30
*127.* Esther Schweins, D, 18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D, 29
Jessica Simpson, USA, 10.07.80 in Abilene/USA, 29
Jodie Foster, USA, 19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA, 29
Josie Maran, USA, 08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA, 29
Maxi Biewer, D, 24.05.64 in Berlin/D, 29
Ruth Moschner, D, 11.04.76 in München/D, 29
Scarlett Johansson, USA, 22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren, I, 20.03.34 in Rom/I, 29
*135.* Alena Gerber, D, 20.08.89 in München/D, 28
Betty Nguyen, USA, 31.12.69 in Saigon/VN, 28
Thandie Newton, GB, 06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*138.* Arzu Bazman, D, 12.12.77 in Berlin/D, 27
Birte Glang, D, 15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D, 27
*140.* Christine Neubauer, D, 24.06.62 in München/D, 26
Erica Durance, CDN, 21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN 26
Inez Bjørg David, DK, 06.02.82 in Århus/DK, 26
Sara Nuru, D, 1989/1990 in München/D ?, 26
*144.* Katy Perry, USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 25
Lucy Lawless, NZL, 29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL, 25
Sabrina Staubitz, D, 18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 25
*147.* Rebecca Immanuel, D, 13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D, 24
Robin Meade, USA, 21.04.69 in New London/USA, 24
*149.* Barbara Meier, D, 25.07.86 in Amberg/D, 23
Katja Burkard, D, 21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D, 23
Nicole Scherzinger, USA. 29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA, 23
Selena Gomez, USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA, 23
*153.* Alessandra Ambrosio, BR, 11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR, 22
Cheryl Cole, GB, 30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB, 22
Denise Zich, D, 07.12.75 in Wolfen/D. 22
Ingrid Steeger, D, 01.04.47 in Berlin/D, 22
Katie Price, GB, 22.05.78 in Brighton/GB, 22
Kim Fisher, D, 17.04.69 in Berlin/D, 22
Miranda Kerr, AUS, 20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS, 22
*160.* Claudia Schiffer, D, 25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D, 21
Eva Mendes, USA, 05.03.74 in Miami/USA, 21
Eva Padberg, D, 27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D, 21
Janine Habeck, D, 03.06.83 in Berlin/D, 21
Katherine Heigl, USA, 24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA, 21
Leonore Bartsch, D, 14.09.88 in Göttingen/D, 21
Mischa Barton, GB/USA, 24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB, 21
Nazan Eckes, D/TR, 09.05.76 in Köln/D, 21
Sibel Kekilli, D, 16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D, 21
*170.* Cameron Diaz, USA, 30.08.72 in San Diego/USA, 20
Christina Surer, CH, 26.03.74 in Basel/CH, 20
Clara Morgane, F, 25.01.81 in Marseille/F, 20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque), USA, 20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA, 20
Lady GaGa, USA, 20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA, 20
Lena Meyer-Landrut, D, 23.05.91 in Hannover/D, 20
Maria Sharapova, RUS, 19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS, 20
Sandra Bullock, D/USA, 26.07.64 in Arlington/USA, 20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen), USA, 24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP, 20
*179.* Anja Kling, D, 22.03.70 in Potsdam/D, 19
Carla Gugino, USA, 29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA, 19
Jennifer Ulrich, D, 18.10.84 in Berlin/D, 19
Michaela Schaffrath, D, 06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D, 19
*183.* Alexandra Maria Lara, D/RO, 12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO, 18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger, D, 11.07.85 in Beja/P, 18
Britt Hagedorn, D, 02.01.72 in Hamburg, 18
Gülcan Kamps, D, 20.09.82 in Lübeck/D, 18
Hadiya Hohmann, D, ?, 18
Isild Le Bosco, F, 22.11.82 in Paris/F, 18
Kim Heinzelmann, D, 1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D, 18
Lindsey Vonn, USA, 18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA, 18
Paz Vega, E, 02.01.76 in Sevilla/E, 18
Renée O’Connor, USA, 15.02.71 in Katy/USA, 18
Rose McGowan, USA, 05.09.73 in Florenz/I, 18
Sonja Zietlow, D, 13.05.68 in Bonn/D, 18
Stefanie Stappenbeck, D, 11.04.74 in Potsdam/D, 18
*196.* Anne Hathaway, USA, 12.11.82 in New York/USA, 17
Florentine Lahme, D, 21.07.74 in Berlin/D, 17
Laura Gemser, RI, 05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI, 17
Martina Gedeck, D, 14.09.61 in München/D, 17
Michelle Trachtenberg, USA, 11.10.85 in New York/USA, 17
Natalie Alison, A, 13.06.78 in WienA, 17
Tialda van Slogteren, NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL, 17
*203.* Doreen Steinert, D, 04.11.86 in Potsdam/D, 16
Fiona Erdmann, D, 09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D, 16
Funda Vanroy, D, 24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D. 16
Julie Banderas, USA, 25.09.73 in Farmington/USA, 16
Katrin Huß, D, 08.05.69 in Wolfen/D, 16
Micaela Schäfer, D, 01.11.85 in ?, 16
Torrie Wilson, USA, 24.07.75 in Boise/USA, 16
Traci Lords, USA, 07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA, 16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC, 09.02.79 in Peking/PRC, 16
*212.* Annemarie Warnkross, D, 29.10.77 in Hannover/D, 15
Biggi Bardot, D, 14.08.80 in Hamburg/D, 15
Brigitte Bardot, F, 28.09.34 in Paris/F, 15
Christina Milian, USA, 26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA, 15
Cosma Shiva Hagen, D, 17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA, 15
Emily Procter, USA, 08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA, 15
Isabel Edvardsson, S, 22.06.82 in Göteborg/S, 15
Jenny Frost, GB, 22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB, 15
Julia Stegner, D, 02.11.84 in München/D, 15
Kate Winslet, GB, 05.10.75 in Reading/USA, 15
Sarah Bogen, D, 25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D, 15
Sarah Connor, D, 13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D, 15
Sarah Michelle Gellar, USA, 14.04.77 in New York City/USA, 15
Tal Wilkenfeld, AUS, 1986 in Sydney/AUS, 15
*226.* Désirée Nosbusch, L, 14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L, 14
Laetitia Casta, F, 11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F, 14
Marisa Miller, USA, 06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA, 14
Melissa Joan Hart, USA, 18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA, 14
Theresa Scholze, D, 11.02.80 in Schmölln/D, 14
Vanessa Petruo, D, 23.10.79 in Berlin/D, 14
*232.* Andrea Kiewel, D, 10.06.65 in Berlin/D, 13
Emily Osment, USA, 10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS, 13
Gemma Atkinson, GB, 16.11.84 in Bury/GB, 13
Holly Madison, USA, 23.12.79 in Astoria (USA) 13
Jennifer Connelly, USA, 12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA, 13
Johanna Setzer, A, 29.10.79 in Wien/A, 13
Juliane Ziegler, D, 29.09.81 in Berlin/D, 13
Monica Belluci, I, 30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I, 13
Verena Zimmermann, D, 07.11.79 in Köln/D, 13
*241.* Alexandra Schalaudek, D, 02.09.75 in München/D, 12
Ali Landry, USA, 21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA, 12
Ali Larter, USA, 28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA, 12
Anna Heesch, D, 07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D, 12
Franziska van Almsick, D, 05.10.78 in Berlin/D, 12
Josefine Preuß, D, 13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D, 12
Julia O. Volkova, RUS, 20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS, 12
Juliette Menke, D, 24.06.81 in Bremen/D, 12
Karen Heinrichs, D, 31.03.74 in Seehausen/D, 12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko, UA, 08.04.82 in Kiew/UA, 12
Maike Billitis, D, 01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D, 12
Melissa Satta, I, 07.02.86 in Boston/USA, 12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner) D, 24.03.60 in Hagen/D, 12
254. Astrid Frohloff, D, 21.08.62 in Wittingen/D, 11
Carolin Kebekus, D, 09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D, 11
Claire Forlani, GB, 01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB, 11
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA, 10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA, 11
Laura Antonelli, I, 28.11.41 in Pula/HR, 11
Marilyn Monroe, USA, 01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62 11
Naomi Watts, AUS, 28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB, 11
Olga Kurylenko, UA, 14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA 11
Pamela Anderson, CDN/USA, 01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN, 11
Patricia Schäfer, D, 14.01.68 in Würzburg/D, 11
Rosanna Arquette, USA, 10.08.59 in New York/USA, 11
Sandra Leonhard, D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D, 11
Simone Panteleit, D, 29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 11
Zoe Saldana, USA, 19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA, 11
*268.* Alexis Bledel, USA, 16.09.81 in Houston/USA, 10
Allison Stoke, USA, 22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA, 10
Ally Walker, USA, 25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA, 10
Amanda Seyfried, USA, 03.12.85 in Allentown/USA, 10
Anh Thu Doan, D, 19.12.86 in Lörrach/D, 10
Carol Alt, USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA, 10
Charlotte Rampling, GB, 05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB, 10
Chiara Schoras, D, 26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D, 10
Christina Stürmer, A, 09.06.82 in Altenberg/A, 10
Dita von Teese, USA, 28.09.72 in Rochester/USA, 10
Emmy Rossum, USA, 12.09.86 in New York City/USA, 10
Estefania Küster, D, 28.07.79 in Asunción/PY, 10
Heike Makatsch, D, 13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D, 10
Ines Cudna, PL, 25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL 10
Jennifer Beals, USA, 19.12.63 in Chicago/USA, 10
Joanna Krupa, PL, 23.04.79 in Warschau, 10
Joss Stone, USA, 11.04.87 in Dover, GB, 10
Julia Roberts, USA, 28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA, 10
Morgan Fairchild, USA, 03.02.50 in Dallas/USA, 10
Nina Heuser, D, 26.05.83 in Lindlar/D, 10
Nina Persson, S, 06.06.74 in Örebro/S, 10
Rachel Bilson, USA, 25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA, 10
Rebecca Miro, D/I, 27.07.83 in Berlin/D, 10
Sabrina Salerno, I, 15.03.68 in Genua/I, 10
Senta Berger, A, 13.05.41 in Wien/A, 10
Stacy Keibler, USA, 14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA, 10
Susanne Kripp, D, 17.04.66 in Oggersheim, 10
Wolke Hegenbarth, D, 06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D, 10
Yvonne Strahovski, AUS, 30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS, 10
Zoe McLallen, USA, 06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA, 10
*298.* Ariane Sommer, D, 09.03.77 in Bonn/D, 9
Carrie-Anne Moss, CDN, 21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN, 9
Diane Kruger, D, 05.07.76 in Algermissen/D, 9
Frauke Ludowig, D, 10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D, 9
Gwyneth Paltrow, USA, 27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA, 9
Ina Weisse, D, 12.06.68 in Berlin/D, 9
Ines Cudna, PL, 25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL, 9
Inka Schneider, D, 11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim, 9
Isabella Parkinson, BR, 02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR, 9
Isabelle Huppert, F, 16.03.53 in Paris/F, 9
Isla Fisher, GB/AUS, 03.02.76 in Maskat/OM, 9
Jasmin Lord, D, 06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D, 9
Katie Holmes, USA, 18.12.78 in Toledo/USA, 9
Lucy Liu, USA, 02.12.68 in Queens/USA, 9
Melina Perez, USA, 09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA, 9
Mena Suvari, USA, 13.02.79 in Newport/USA, 9
Michelle Pfeiffer, USA, 29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA, 9
Mickie James, USA, 31.08.79 in Richmond/USA, 9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft), D, 19.11.75 in Lünen/D, 9
Sandra Keller, D, 10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D, 9
Sandra Speichert, D, 22.01.71 in Basel/CH, 9
Sara Jean Underwood, USA, 26.03.84 in Portland/USA, 9
Sofia Vergara, CO, 10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO, 9
Sonja Kirchberger, A, 09.11.64 in Wien, 9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson, USA, 27.03.75 in Whittier/USA, 9
Toni Braxton, USA, 07.10.67 in Severn/USA, 9
Victoria Justice, USA, 19.02.93 in Hollywood, 9
*325.* Anna Planken, D, 12.05.80 in Dortmund/D, 8
Anne Menden, D, 05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D, 8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer, D, 01.02.59 in Konstanz/D, 8
Birgit Schrowange, D, 07.04.58 in Brilon/D, 8
Claudia Hiersche, D, 22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D, 8
Demi Moore, USA, 11.11.62 in Roswell/USA, 8
Hanna Hilton, USA, 31.10.84 in Brookville/USA, 8
Jamie Lynn Sigler, USA, 15.05.81 in New York City/USA, 8
Jule Böwe, D, 1969 in Rostock/D, 8
Julia Stemberger, A, 29.01.65 in Wien/A, 8
Katharina Woschek, D, 30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL, 8
Katie Melua, GB/GE, 16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE, 8
Katja Bienert, D, 01.09.66 in Berlin/D, 8
Keeley Hazell, GB, 18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB, 8
Kelly Packard, USA, 29.01.75 in Glendale/USA, 8
Kristen Stewart, USA, 09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA, 8
Maria Ketikidou, D, 09.06.66 in Hagen/D, 8
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA, 27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92, 8
Megyn Price, USA, 24.03.71 in Seattle/USA, 8
Nicole Kidman, AUS/USA, 20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA, 8
Roselyn Sanchez, PR (USA), 02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA), 8
Sarah Wayne Callies, USA, 01.06.77 in La Grange/USA, 8
Victoria Principal, USA, 03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J, 8
Virna Lisi, I, 08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I, 8
Yvonne Schröder, D, 08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 8
*351.* Alexandra Kamps, D, 29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D, 7
Annett Renneberg, D, 16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D, 7
Barbara Eligmann, D, 06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D, 7
Charlotte Gainsbourg, F, 21.07.71 in London/GB, 7
Christine Theiss, D, 22.02.80 in Greiz/D, 7
Elle Macpherson, AUS, 29.03.63 in Killara/AUS, 7
Giulia Siegel, D, 10.11.74 in München/D, 7
Jessica Schwarz, D, 05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D, 7
Joan Severance, USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA, 7
Kari Wuhrer, USA, 28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA, 7
Karolina Kurkova, CZ, 28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ, 7
Karoline Schuch, D, 19.10.81 in Jena/D, 7
Kathryn Morris, USA, 28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA, 7
Keri Hilson, USA, 05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA, 7
Kim Kardashian, USA, 21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein), D, 09.12.90 in Stolberg/D, 7
Lauren Konrad, USA, 01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA, 7
Lena Katina, RUS, 04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS, 7
Lisa Edelstein, USA, 21.05.67 in Boston/USA, 7
Mandy Bork, D, 13.04.90 in Witten/D, 7
Marie Bäumer, D, 07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D, 7
Mariella Ahrens, D, 02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS, 7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead, USA, 28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA, 7
Rachael Leigh Cook, USA, 04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA, 7
Rachel Stevens, GB, 09.04.78 in London/GB, 7
Róisin Murphy, IRL, 05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL, 7
Sarah Brandner, D, 12.12.88 in München/D, 7
Sina Valeska Jung, D, 17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D, 7
Virgina Madsen, USA, 11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA, 7
*380.* Aishwarya Rai, IND, 01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND, 6
Alicia Silverstone, USA, 04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA, 6
Anja Nejarri, D, 12.04.75 in Köln/D, 6
Anke Engelke, D, 21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN, 6
Ashley Green, USA, 21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA, 6
Bettina Tietjen, D, 05.01.60 in Wuppertal, 6
Catherine Zeta-Jones, GB, 25.09.69 in Swansea/GB, 6
Diana Rigg, GB, 20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB, 6
Emmanuelle Béart, F, 14.08.63 in Gassin/F, 6
Fernanda Motta, BR, 01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR, 6
Flavia Reinert, BR, 05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR, 6
Heather Nova, BM/GB, 06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB, 6
Julia Jentsch, D, 20.02.78 in Berlin/D, 6
Katja Riemann, D, 01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D, 6
Kelly Hu, USA, 13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA, 6
Kelly Kelly, USA, 15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA, 6
Lilli Hollunder, D, 05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D, 6
Liv Tyler, USA, 01.07.77 in New York City/USA, 6
Lucy Diakowska, D/BG, 02.04.76 in Plewen/BG, 6
Nadine Vinzens, CH, 05.09.83 in Chur/CH, 6
Natasha Poly, RUS, 12.07.85 in Perm/RUS, 6
Nina Bott, D, 01.01.78 in Hamburg/D, 6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller, D, 28.08.80 in Magdeburg, 6
Raffaela Fico, I, 29.01.88 in Cercola/I, 6
Rebecca Mosselmann, D, 18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D, 6
Rosamund Pike, GB, 27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr, D, 12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm 6
Simone Thomalla, D, 11.04.65 in Leipzig/D, 6
Susen Tiedtke, D, 23.01.69 in Berlin/D, 6
Tatjana Ohm, D/BiH, 09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH, 6
Verena Wriedt, D, 09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D, 6
Virgine Ledoyen, F, 15.11.76 in Paris/F, 6
*412.* Angelica Bella, I, 15.02.68 in Tisalok/H, 5
Angie Herzog, D, 11.09.75 in Heidelberg, 5
Ariadne Artiles, E, 18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E, 5
Autumn Reeser, USA, 21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA, 5
Caroline Beil, D, 03.11.66 in Hamburg, 5
Charisma Carpenter, USA, 23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA, 5
Christiane Paul, D, 08.03.74 in Berlin/D, 5
Christina Ricci, USA, 12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA, 5
Doro Pesch, D, 03.06.64 in Düsseldorf, 5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL, 26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL, 5
Jami Gertz, USA, 28.10.65 in Chicago/USA, 5
Jessica Stroup, USA, 23.10.86 in Anderson/USA, 5
Katrin Mair, A, 20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?), 5
Kirsten Dunst, USA, 30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA, 5
Maria Mazza, USA, 23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA, 5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer), D, 15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D, 5
Mila Kunis, USA, 14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA, 5
Nicole Alexander, USA, 12.07.83 in Detroit/USA, 5
Nicole Eggert, USA, 13.01.72 in Glendale/USA, 5
Nina Hoss, D, 07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D, 5
Priyanka Chopra IND, 18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND, 5
Sara Quin, CDN, 19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN, 5
Sarah Alexander, GB, 03.01.71 in Londin/GB, 5
Sarah Ulrich, D, 13.11.88 in Friedberg/D, 5
Silvia Laubenbacher, D, 18.10.65 in Augsburg/D, 5
Sylvia Leifheit, D, 03.12.75 in Friedrichroda, 5
Tegan Quin, CDN, 19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN, 5
*439.* Adriana Zartl, A, 14.09.75 in Lugano/CH, 4
Andrea Cleven, D, 15.03.78 in Northeim/D, 4
Angie Harmon, USA, 10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA, 4
Brittany Snow, USA, 09.03.86 in Tampa/USA, 4
Denise Richards, USA, 17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA, 4
Eva Green, F, 05.07.80 in Paris/F, 4
Eva LaRue, USA, 27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA, 4
Ewa Sonnet, PL, 08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL 4
Gina Gershon, USA, 10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA, 4
Grace Kelly, MC/USA, 12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, 4
Gudrun Landgrebe, D, 20.06.50 in Göttingen, 4
Helene Fischer, D, 05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS, 4
Jennifer Garner, USA, 17.04.72 in Houston/USA, 4
Julia Wilke, D, ?, 4
Kristina Sterz, D, * Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D, 4
Laure Manaudou, F, 09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F, 4
Leighton Meester, USA, 09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA, 4
Lin Peng, RC, 25.10.86 in Yantai/RC, 4
Lisa Martinek, D, 11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D, 4
Mutya Buena, GB, 21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB, 4
Nastassja Kinski, D, 24.01.61 in Berlin/D, 4
Patricia Heaton, USA, 04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA, 4
Rachel von Hoogen, NL, 27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL, 4
Rania Zeriri, NL, 06.01.86 in Enschede/NL, 4
Rhea Harder, D, 27.02.76 in Berlin/D, 4
Sabine Sauer, D, 22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D, 4
Sybille Rauch, D, 14.06.60 in München/D, 4
Taryn Terell, USA, 28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA, 4
Veronica Ferres, D, 10.06.65 in Solingen/D, 4
Yasmine Bleeth, USA, 14.06.68 in New York City/USA, 4
Yvonne de Bark, D, 08.08.72 in München/D, 4
*470.* Amy Adams, USA, 20.08.75 in Vicenza/I, 3
Ana Claudia Talancon, MEX, 01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX, 3
Anica Dobra, SRB, 03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB, 3
Barbie Blank, USA, 15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA, 3
Brooke Shields, USA, 31.05.65 in New York City/USA, 3
Capucine, F, 06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90, 3
Cassie Ventura, USA, 26.08.86 in New London/USA, 3
Christina Plate, D, 21.04.65 in Berlin, 3
Davorka Tovilo, D/HR, 01.05.78 in Split/HR, 3
Edda Leesch, D, 24.11.62 in Aachen/D, 3
Francine Jordi, CH, 24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH, 3
Gabrielle Union, USA, 29.10.72 in Omaha/USA, 3
Hannelore Elsner, D, 26.07.42 in Burghausen/D, 3
Ilka Eßmüller, D, 01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D, 3
Inka Bause, D, 21.11.68 in Leipzig/D, 3
Jana Bach, D, 10.04.79 in Eisleben/D, 3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola D, 29.06.91 in Berlin/D, 3
Jule Ronstedt, D, 21.04.71 in München/D, 3
Karine Ferri, F, 25.04.82 in Suresnes/F, 3
Katharina Küpper, D, 10.06.85 in Kassel, 3
Kendra Wilkinson, USA, 12.07.85 in San Diego/USA, 3
Kristen Bell, USA, 18.07.80 in Detroit/USA, 3
Lauren Graham, USA, 16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA, 3
Linda de Mol, NL, 08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL, 3
Martina Hingis, CH, 30.09.80 in Kosice/SK, 3
Mia Kirshner, CDN, 25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN, 3
Miriam Wimmer, D, 04.07.83 in München/D, 3
Nell McAndrew GB, 06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB, 3
Olivia Wilde, USA, 10.03.84 in New York/USA, 3
Paris Hilton, USA, 17.02.81 in New York City/USA, 3
Pauline Nordin, S, 23.07.82 in Ystad/S, 3
Rachel McAdams, CDN, 17.11.78 in London/CDN, 3
Rachel Weisz, GB, 07.03.79 in London, 3
Romy Schneider, D/F/A, 23.11.38 in Wien/A, 3
Stephanie Pratt, USA, 11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA, 3
Suzanne von Borsody. D, 23.09.57 in München/D, 3
Sydney Rome, USA, 17.03.51 in Akron/USA, 3
Tamara Alves, RA, ?, 3
Tina Ruland, D, 09.10.66 in Köln, 3
Tyra Misoux, D, 03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D, 3
Ulrike Frank, D, 01.02.69 in Stuttgart, 3
Yvonne Burbach, D, 10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D, 3
*512.* Agnetha Fältskog, S, 05.04.50 in Jönköping, 2
Ashley Olsen, USA, 13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA, 2
Audrey Hepburn, GB/NL. 04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B, 2
Bahar Soomekh, USA, 30.03.75 in Teheran/IR, 2
Bar Refaeli, IL, 04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury, F, 13.04.80 in ?, 2
Britta Sander, D, 11.07.70 in Berlin/D, 2
Catherine Deneuve, F, 22.10.43 in Paris/F, 2
Charlotte Church, GB, 21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB, 2
Diora Baird, USA, 06.04.84 in Miami/USA, 2
Erica Cerra, CDN, 31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN, 2
Evangeline Lilly, CDN, 03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN, 2
Ina Müller, D, 25.07.65 in Köhlen/D, 2
Kelly Lynch, USA, 31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA, 2
Kim Wilde, GB, 18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB, 2
Madonna, USA, 16.08.58 in Bay City/USA, 2
Mary-Kate Olsen, USA, 13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA, 2
Melanie Griffith, USA, 09.08.57 in New York/USA, 2
Michaela May, D, 18.03.52 in München/D, 2
Miriam Lange, D, 10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main, 2
Nadeshda Brennicke, D, 21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D, 2
Patricia Arquette, USA, 08.04.68 in Chicago/USA, 2
Preity Zitna, IND, 31.01.75 in Shimla/IND, 2
Romina Becks, D, 29.12.87 in Duisburg/D, 2
Taylor Swift, USA, 13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA, 2
Valeria Golino, I, 22.10.66 in Neapel/I, 2
Victoria Beckham, GB, 17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB, 2
Yvonne Schönherr D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D, 2
*540.* Andrea Kempter, D, 22.03.68 in Hamburg/D, 1
Angela Merkel, D, 17.07.54 in Hamburg/D, 1
Annemarie Wendel, D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München 1
Anne-Sophie Briest, D, 21.03.74 in Berlin/D, 1
Anni Friesinger, D, 11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D, 1
Bahar Kizil, D, 05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D, 1
Bettie Page, USA, 22.04.23 in Nashville/USA, 1
Brittany Murphy, USA, 10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA, 1
Charlotte Roche, D/GB, 18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB, 1
Ciara, USA, 25.10.85 in Austin/USA, 1
Claire Danes, USA, 12.04.79 in New York/USA, 1
Doreen Jacobi, D, 28.02.74 in Potsdam/D, 1
Dorothea Schenk, D, 25.09.71 in Berlin/D, 1
Ellen Muth, USA, 06.03.81 in Milford/USA, 1
Eva Briegel, D, 03.12.78 in Leonberg/D, 1
Eva Hassmann, D, 29.12.72 in Herford/D, 1
Florence and the Machine, GB, 28.08.86 in London/GB, 1
Gesine Cukrowski, D, 23.10.68 in Berlin/D, 1
Heather Locklear, USA, 25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA, 1
Heike Maurer, D, 1958 in ?, 1
Hélène Grimaud, F, 07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F, 1
India Summer, USA, 26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA, 1
Irina Shaykhlislamova, RUS, 06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS, 1
Jane Birkin, GB, 14.12.46 in London/GB, 1
Jenna Jameson, USA. 09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA, 1
Julia Biedermann, D, 15.03.67 in Berlin/D, 1
Juliette Binoche, F, 09.03.64 in Paris/F, 1
Kate Moss, GB, 16.01.74 in Croydon/GB, 1
Kerstin Linnartz, D, 04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D, 1
Kristin Kreuk, CDN, 30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN, 1
Lea Thompson, USA, 31.05.61 in Rochester/USA, 1
Leona Lewis, GB, 03.04.85 in Islington/GB, 1
Lina Tiedtke, D, 17.11.83 in Köln/D, 1
Ludivine Sagnier, F, 03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F, 1
Madeleine Stowe, USA, 18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA, 1
Marit Larsen, N, 01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N, 1
Melinda Clarke, USA, 24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA, 1
Melissa Auf der Maur CDN, 17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN, 1
Ornella Muti, I, 09.03.55 in Rom/I, 1
Rita Hayworth, USA, 17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87, 1
Selma Blair, USA, 23.06.72 in Southfield/USA, 1
Senna Guemmour, D, 28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 1
Susan Sideropoulos, D, 14.12.80 in Hamburg, 1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi, I, 16.11.64 in Turin/I, 1
Vanessa Hessler, I, 21.01.88 in Rom/I, 1
Vesna Pisarovic, HR, 09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH, 1
Vivian Schmitt D, 31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL, 1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale, GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB, 573
2. Christina Aguilera, USA, 18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 284
3. Alyssa Milano, USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 280
5. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 272
Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA, 272
6. Britney Spears, USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 263
7. Jessica Biel, USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 260
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 204
9. Jennifer Morrison, USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA, 193
10. Deborah Shelton, USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 169

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke, D, 29.02.88 in Marburg/D, 376
2. Annika Kipp, D, 12.03.79 in München/D, 243
3. Jeanette Biedermann, D, 22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 214
4. Collien Fernandes, D, 26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 203
5. Kader Loth, D, 05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 191
6. Alida-Nadine Kurras, D, 14.06.77 in Berlin/D, 164
7. Ramona Drews, D, 1973 in ?, 162
8. Bea Peters, D, 29.01.82 in Achern/, 159
9. Verena Kerth, D 18.07.80 in München/D, 152
10. Susanne Bormann, D, 02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 146

Gruß Walt


----------



## starmaker (3 Aug. 2010)

01 Jasmin Schwiers
02 Yvonne Burbach
03 Alexandra Neldel
04 Ivonne Schönherr
05 Sarah Michelle Gellar
06 Charlotte Engelhardt
07 Katharina Wackernagel
08 Yasmina Filali
09 Hannah Herzsprung
10 Luise Bähr


----------



## Rocky1 (3 Aug. 2010)

1.Eva Habermann :thumbup:
2.Jeanette Biedermann
3.Amanda Tapping
4.Hayden Panettiere
5.Ali Landry
6.Joanna Krupa
7.Ali Larter
8.Catherine Bell
9.Helene Fischer
10.Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Kismat (4 Aug. 2010)

1. Britney Spears
2. Lindsay Lohan
3. Rihanna
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jessica Alba
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Tyra Banks
8. Heidi Klum


----------



## paulus61 (5 Aug. 2010)

My Voting 

1. Gina Wild
2. Michelle Hunziker
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Jasmin Schwiers
5. Susanne Bormann
6. Nadeshda Brennicke
7. Arianne Sommer
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Alexandra Kamp
10. Ivonne Schönherr
__________________


----------



## Buterfly (5 Aug. 2010)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Katie Price (Jordan)
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Nelly Furtado
8) Collien Fernandez
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Courtney Cox


----------



## tort3 (6 Aug. 2010)

1)Lena Gercke
2)Jeanette Biedermann
3)Mandy Capristo
4)Alexandra Neldel
5)Leo Bartsch
6)Alizee
7)Sarah Bogen
8)Sophia Thomalla
9)Vanessa Hudgens
10)Verona Pooth


----------



## Carix (6 Aug. 2010)

1) Selena Gomez
2) Heidi Klum
3) Fiona Erdmann
4) Johanna Klum
5) Mandy Capristo
6) Jessica Alba
7)Sonya Kraus
8) Annika Kipp
9) Lena Gercke
10) Cobie Smulders


----------



## Limobil (8 Aug. 2010)

Bei mir gibt es im August keine großen Änderungen:

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Kader Loth
4. Kari Wuhrer
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Tara Reid
7. Mandy Grace Capristo
8. Katy Perry
9. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Freibier (8 Aug. 2010)

1. Mariah Carey
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Anna Kurnikowa
4. Alizée Jacotey
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Shakira
7. Beyoncé Knowles
8. Julia Volkova
9. Anne sophie Briest
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Walt (9 Aug. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 09.08.2010, 12:22 Uhr!*

*Jessica Alba rückt auf Platz 4 vor! Jennifer Morrison überspringt die 200-Punkte-Marke, Johanna Klum und Mandy Grace Capristo jetzt über 100 Punkte.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	573
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	388
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 290
*4.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	281
*5. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	280
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	280
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*8.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	260
*9.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	246
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	235
*11.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	223
*12.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	210
*13.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	201
*14.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	199
*15.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	178
*16.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	164
*18.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*19.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	162
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	159
*21.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*22.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	152
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	152
*24.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	147
*25.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
*26.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	139
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	139
*28.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	135
*29.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	131
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
*31.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*32.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	103
*33.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	102
*34.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	101
*35.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*36.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*37.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	91
*38.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	87
*40.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	84
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	83
*42.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	81
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	81
*45.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*46.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	77
*49.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	76
*50.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	75
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	75
*52.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	72
*53.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	70
*54.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	68
*55.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	67
*56. * Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	66
*57.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65
*59.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
*60.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*61.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*62.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	60
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*64.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*66.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	58
*67.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
*69.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	54
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	54
*71.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	53
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	53
*73.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*75.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	51
*78.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	50
*80.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	49
*81.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	47
*82.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	46
*83.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	43
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	43
*88.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	42
*91. * Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*93. * Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	40
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	40
*95.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*96.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	38
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	38
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	38
*102.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*104.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*108.* Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*109. *Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	34
*110.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	33
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	33
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*114.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	32
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	32
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	32
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*124.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*127.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*129.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*138.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*142.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	27
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	27
*145.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*149.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*151.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*154.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*157.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	22
*163.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*172.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	20
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	20
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*182.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	19
*186.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	18
Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*200.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*208.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*217.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*230.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*237.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*247.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*258.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*272.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
 Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	10
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*302.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*329.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Brilon/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*355.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*383.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*416.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
*443.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*475.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*519.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	2
*546.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	573
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 290
3. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	281
4. Alyssa Milano,	RUS,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	280
Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	280
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	260
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	210
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	201
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 178

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	388
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 246
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	235
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	223
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	199
6. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	164
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	162
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	159
9. Susanne Bormann,	D	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	152
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	152

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (9 Aug. 2010)

.


----------



## morbit (19 Aug. 2010)

schööne scheisse!


----------



## MeatLoaf (28 Aug. 2010)

1. Reese Witherspoon
2. Marit Larsen
3. Sara Bareilles
4. Katie Melua
5. Marion Raven
6. Vanessa Carlton
7. Mandy Moore
8. Vanessa Anne Hudgens
9. Ashley Tisdale
10. Amanda Bynes


----------



## mephisto5 (29 Aug. 2010)

there we go:

1. kate beckinsale
2. holly valance
3. erica durance
4. janina uhse
5. birgit schrowange
6. clara morgane
7. ulrike frank
8. katja burkard
9. amber valletta
10. juliette menke


----------



## Walt (31 Aug. 2010)

Habt Ihr Euer August-Voting schon abgegeben?

Nein?......Letzte Chance bis HEUTE, 24.00 Uhr!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Moreblack (31 Aug. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Doutzen Kroes
3. Jessica Alba
4. Anna Kournikova
5. Emma Watson
6. Halle Berry
7. Natalie Portman
8. Miranda Kerr
9. Chanel Iman
10. Rihanna


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2010)

Mein September voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Jessica Biel
3. Sandra Ahrabian
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Alida Kurras
6. Tina Kaiser
7. Yvonne Catterfeld
8. Katy Perry
9. Jennifer Morisson
10. Olivia Wilde


----------



## JohnDaniels (1 Sep. 2010)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Inka Schneider
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Salma Hayek
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Sep. 2010)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Diana Doll
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Torrie Wilson


----------



## maggi77 (2 Sep. 2010)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Sonya Kraus
3. Verona Pooth
4. Victoria Silvstedt
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. DAvorka Tovilo
8. Victoria Beckham
9. PAmela Anderson
10.Sung Hi Lee


----------



## Cherubini (2 Sep. 2010)

1. Maike von Bremen (D)
2. Vanessa Jung (D)
3. Alena Gerber (D)
4. Sarah Connor (D)
5. Ivonne Schönherr (D)
6. Carolin Ruppert (D)
7. Theresa Underberg (D)
8. Erika Marozsán (HUN)
9. Josephine Schmidt (D)
10. Lena Gercke (D)


----------



## Walt (2 Sep. 2010)

1. Theresa Underberg
2. Renée Weibel
3. Birte Glang
4. Lena Gercke
5. Alyssa Milano
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Nina Heuser
8. Collien Fernandes
9. Susanne Bormann
10. Alexandra Neldel
10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## NY65 (2 Sep. 2010)

Na dann mal los.
Unangefochten an der 
1) Kay-Sölve Richter
2) Jessy Wellmer
3) Claudia Kleinert
4) Alexandra Maria Lara
5) Maria Furtwängler
6) Andrea Sawatzki
7) Muriel Baumeister
8) Christiane Stein
9) Claudia Pechstein
10) Steffi Graf

Grüße

Regi


----------



## Walt (3 Sep. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 03.09.2010, 13:07 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	583
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	406
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 306
*4.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	289
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	287
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*8.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	269
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	256
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	238
*11.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	235
*12.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	210
*13.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	203
*14.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	199
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	181
*16.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	178
*17.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	170
*19.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	167
*20.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*21.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	159
*22. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*23.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	154
*24. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	152
*25.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	147
*26.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
*27.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	143
*28.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	139
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	139
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
*31.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	108
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*33.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	105
*34.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	103
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	101
*36.* Felitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*37.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*38. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	91
*39.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	89
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*41.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*42.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	84
*43.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	83
*44. * Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	81
*46.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*47.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	77
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	77
*81.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	76
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	76
*83.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	75
*84.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	74
*85.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	71
*86.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	69
*87.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	66
*88.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
*90. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	63
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	63
*93. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*94.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*95. * Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	60
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*97.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*99. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
*101.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	53
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	53
*103.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	52
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*107.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	51
*110.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	50
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	50
*113.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	49
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	49
*115.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	48
*116.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	44
*117.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*120.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	42
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	42
*123.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*124.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	40
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	40
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	40
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	40
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	40
*129.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*130. *Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	38
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	38
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	38
*135.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*138. *Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*142.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*144.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	34
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
*146.* Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*148.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	32
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	32
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*157. *Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*162.* Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*163. *Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	29
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*171. *Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*173.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	27
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	27
*175.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*179.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	25
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*184.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*187. *Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*189.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	22
*195.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	21
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*204. *Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	20
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	20
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	20
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*214.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
*217.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*230.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	17
*239.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*248. *Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*262. *Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*270. *Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*282.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*293. *Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*306.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*337.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*364. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*390.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	7
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*421.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*456. *Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA, 12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*488.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*522. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*565. *Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*594.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
 Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	583
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 306
3. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	289
4. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	287
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	269
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	210
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	203
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 178

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	406
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 256
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	238
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	235
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	199
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	181
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	170
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	167
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	156
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	154

Gruß Walt


----------



## tort3 (3 Sep. 2010)

1)Lena Gercke
2)Jeanette Biedermann
3)Sophia Thomalla
4)Vanessa Hudgens
5)Leo Bartsch
6)Alizee
7)Arzu Bazman
8)Fiona Erdmann
9)Cameron Diaz
10)Collien Fernandes


----------



## legestoll (6 Sep. 2010)

September:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tara Reid
5. Catherine Bell 
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Anna Nicole Smith
10. Salma Hayek
Christina Aguilera
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue


----------



## Amazinking (7 Sep. 2010)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Scarlett Johansson
4. Jessica Alba
5. Cheryl Cole
6. Katy Perry
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Holly Valance
9. Yvonne Catterfeld
10. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## mephisto5 (7 Sep. 2010)

1. kate beckinsale
2. erica durance
3. hilary swank
4. janina uhse
5. clara morgane
6. holly valance
7. katja burkard
8. courteney cox
9. claudelle deckert
10. birgit schrowange


----------



## Cashextra (7 Sep. 2010)

Mein September Voting:
1. Kristin Chenowerth
2. Kelly Ripa
3. Ramona Drews
4. Sofia Milos
5. Estefania Küster
6. Maren Gilzer
7. Verona Pooth
8. Anna Tatangelo
9. Coco Nicole Austin
10. Anna Lynn McCord


----------



## phantasieM (7 Sep. 2010)

1. Verona Pooth
2. Paris Hilton
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Hannah GRaf
5. Jennifer Aniston
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Sabrina Salerno
8. Claudia Schiffer
9. Kylie Minogue
10. Sonya Kraus


----------



## Nielebock (7 Sep. 2010)

Die Idee ist super meine Bewertung lautet wie folgt

1.Muriel Baumeister
2.Nina Bott
3.Pamela Anderson
4.Veronica Ferres


Nielebock:thumbup:


----------



## Rohling (9 Sep. 2010)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Grosser*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## Walt (10 Sep. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 10.09.2010, 12:03 Uhr
- Annika Kipp und Jeanette Biedermann gleichauf
- Kader Loth jetzt über 200 Punkte, sonst keine wesentlichen Veränderungen!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	597
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	416
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 325
*4.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	296
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	287
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*8. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	269
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	256
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	256
*11.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	236
*12.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	215
*13. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	209
*14.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	203
*15. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	189
*16.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	187
*17.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	170
*19. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	167
*20.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*21. * Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	159
*22.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*23.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	154
*24. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	152
*25.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	148
*26.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	147
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	147
*28. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	145
*29.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
*30. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
*31. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	108
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*33.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	106
*34.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	105
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	101
*36.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	100
*37.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*38.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	91
*39. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	90
*40. * Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*41. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	88
*42.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*43.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	85
*44.* Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	83
*45.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	82
*46.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
*47. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*48.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	77
Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	77
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	77
*53. * Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	76
*54. * Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	75
*55. * Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	71
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*57. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	69
*58.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	66
*59. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
*61.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	63
*63. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*64. * Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*65.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	60
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	60
*67.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*69. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	57
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
*71. * Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	56
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	56
*73. * Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	54
*74.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	53
*75.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	52
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*79.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	51
*82.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	50
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	50
*85. * Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	49
*86. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	48
*87.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	47
*88.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	46
*89.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	45
*90.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	44
*92. * Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	43
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*96. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	42
*99. * Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*101.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	40
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	40
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	40
*104.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*105. *Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*107. * Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 37
*111.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*116.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*118.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*120.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	33
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*123.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	32
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*131. * Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*137. * Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*139. * Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*146. * Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*149.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
*150.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*153. * Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*157. * Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*161. *Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*163.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	22
*169.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*177.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	20
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*185.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
*188.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*201.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	17
*210.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*220. * Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*235.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*244.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	13
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*256.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	12
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*268.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*280.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*310. *Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*339. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA, 8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*366.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	7
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*399.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*433.*Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
 Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*467. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*500.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*543.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*574. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	597
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 325
3. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	296
4. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	287
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	269
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	215
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	203
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 187

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	416
2. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D, 256
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	256
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	236
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	209
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	189
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	170
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	167
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	156
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	154

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (10 Sep. 2010)

@ rohling:

Leider ist Deine Wertung noch nicht in das heutige Ranking eingeflossen. Sie wird beim nächsten veröffentlichten Ranking aber von mir berücksichtigt!

Rohlings September-Voting:

Rohling 
Durchstarter
Registriert seit: 20.01.2008
Erstellte Themen: 0
Geschriebene Beiträge: 34 
Für Beiträge bedankt: 202 
Erhielt 12 Danke für 11 Beiträge 

AW: Das CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Alida Kurras
3. Pamela Grosser

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## 12sprinter12 (11 Sep. 2010)

Hier meine (überwiegend deutsche) Celebs:
1. Claudia Kleinert
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Miou Miou
4. Susanne Bormann
5. Susan Tiedtke
6. Iris Berben
7. Andrea Sawatzki
8. Alexandra Maria Lara
9. Josefine Preuß
10. Hannelore Elsner (nicht so schön, aber unglaublich erotisch !)


----------



## Limobil (11 Sep. 2010)

Jetzt schaffe ich es auch mal, für September abzustimmen:

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Kari Wuhrer
5. Tara Reid
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Mandy Grace Capristo
8. Katy Perry
9. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## mephisto5 (14 Sep. 2010)

1. kate beckinsale
2. erica durance
3. maria sharapova

4. amber valletta
5. clara morgane
6. neve campbell
7. katja burkard
8. birgit schrowange
9. anne ross
10. hilary swank


----------



## JohnDaniels (15 Sep. 2010)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Inka Schneider
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Salma Hayek
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## neman64 (15 Sep. 2010)

1. Mirjam Weichselbraun
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Inka Bause
4. Eva Brenner
5. Sarah Connor
6. Yvonne Catterfeld
7. Andrea " Kiwi " Kiwel
8. Sonya Kraus
9. Verona Poot
10. Alexandra Neldel.


----------



## Freibier (17 Sep. 2010)

1. Collien Fernandes 
2. Anna Kurnikowa 
3. Mariah Carey 
4. Alizée Jacotey 
5. Shakira 
6. Beyoncé Knowles
7.Anne sophie Briest 
8. Julia Volkova 
9. Christina Aguilera 
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Dulawaz (17 Sep. 2010)

jawoi


----------



## MissFanny (20 Sep. 2010)

Hi,

1. Alexa Chung
2. Marion Cotillard
3. Claudia Schiffer
4. Beth Dito
5. Emma Watson
6. Meryl Streep
7. Kate Winselt
8. Kirsten Dunst
9. Melanie Laurent
10. Clemence Poésy


----------



## Walt (24 Sep. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBORAD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 24.09.2010, 10:58 Uhr*
*
Kate Beckinsale jetzt über 600 Punkte, Jeanette Biedermann überholt Annika Kipp*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	607
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	416
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 327
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	296
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	296
*6. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*8. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	269
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	268
*10.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	256
*11.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	255
*12.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	220
*13. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	218
*14. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	203
*15.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	195
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	189
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	179
*18.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*19. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	167
*20.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	164
*21.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*22.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	161
*23. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	160
*24.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	159
*25.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*26.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	149
*27.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	147
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	147
*29.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	144
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
*31. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	110
*32.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	108
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*34. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	106
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	105
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	105
*37. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	101
*38. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	95
*39. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*40. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	92
*41.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*42. * Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	88
*43.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*44.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	85
*45.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	83
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
*47.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	82
*48. * Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
*49.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*50.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	77
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	77
*54.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	75
*55.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	71
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	71
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*58. * Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	68
*59. * Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	66
*60. * Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
*62. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	63
*64.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
*65.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	61
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	61
*67.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	60
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	60
*69.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	59
*71.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	58
*72. * Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
*73.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	56
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	56
*75.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	54
*76. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	52
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	52
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*81.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	51
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	51
*85.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	50
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	50
*89.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	49
*90. * Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	47
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	47
*92.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	46
*93.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	44
*95.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*98.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	42
*102.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*104.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	40
*105.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	39
*107.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*109.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 37
*114.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*118.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*120.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	34
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*123.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	33
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*126.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*134.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA, 31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*139.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*141.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*148.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*154.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
*155.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*158.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL 25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*161. *Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*165.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*167.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
*171.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*181.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
*187.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
*192.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O***8217;Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*208.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	17
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	17
*217. *Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*228.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D, 15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA, 15
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA, 01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN, 15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*240.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F, 14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*250.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	13
*260.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*272.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*285.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*315.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy ***8222;Fergie***8220; Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*348.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*375.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in D***277;***269;in, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	7
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*410.* Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*443.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikulá***353;/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	5
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff***8217;s Oak/GB,	5
*477.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*511.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*550.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*582. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
 Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria (***8222;Steffi***8220 Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	607
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 327
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	296
Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	296
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
7. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	269
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	220
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	203
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 195

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	416
2. Jeanette Biedermann, D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 268
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	256
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	255
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	218
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	189
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	179
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	167
9. Susanne Bormann,	D	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	161
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	159

Gruß Walt


----------



## mephisto5 (25 Sep. 2010)

1. clara morgane
2. erica durance
3. miriam lange

4. kate beckinsale
5. ulrike frank
6. shania twain
7. katja burkard
8. birgit schrowange
9. krisitn kreuk
10. alizee


----------



## Walt (28 Sep. 2010)

mephisto5 schrieb:


> 1. clara morgane
> 2. erica durance
> 3. miriam lange
> 
> ...




Sorry Mephisto, diese Wertung von Dir kann leider nicht berücksichtigt werden, da Du schon am 14.09.2010 eine Wertung abgegeben hast. Es ist entsprechend den Regeln (sie Seite 1) nur gestattet *einmal im Monat* sein Voting abzugeben. Aber bald ist es ja wieder soweit, nur noch 3 Tage, dann kannst du wieder voten!

Gruß Walt


----------



## mephisto5 (29 Sep. 2010)

ahhh ok... ja dies ist dann halt für die nächste runde


----------



## Walt (30 Sep. 2010)

@mephisto: okay...dan nehme ich deine Wertung schon für Oktober!

Danke!

Gruß Walt


----------



## dabi (30 Sep. 2010)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Sylvie van der vaart
3.Jessica Biel
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Adriana Lima
7.Heidi Klum
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Jana Ina Zarrella


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2010)

Mein Oktober voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Tina Kaiser
3. Katy Perry
4. Jennifer Morrison
5. Mila Kunis
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Tanja Bauer
8. Alida Kurras
9. Anna Heesch
10. Ana Ivanovic


----------



## tort3 (1 Okt. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Inez Björg David
3. Sophia Thomalla
4. Vanessa Hudgens
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Leo Bartsch
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Alizee
9. Selena Gomez
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Okt. 2010)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Verena Kerth
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Judith Rakers
8. Torrie Wilson
9. Melissa Satta
10. Raffaella Fico


----------



## Cherubini (4 Okt. 2010)

1. Vanessa Jung (D)
2. Josephine Schmidt (D)
3. Maike von Bremen (D)
4. Sarah Connor (D)
5. Theresa Underberg (D)
6. Judith Rakers (D)
7. Isabel Edvardsson (SWE)
8. Ruth Moschner (D)
9. Katy Perry (USA)
10. Laetitia Casta (F)


----------



## Walt (4 Okt. 2010)

Mein November-Voting:

1. Theresa Underberg
2. Inez-Björg David
3. Magdalena Neuner
4. Renée Weibel
5. Lena Gercke
6. Verena Zimmermann
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Collien Fernandes
9. Jasmin Lord
10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## JohnDaniels (6 Okt. 2010)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Inka Schneider
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Salma Hayek
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## maggi77 (6 Okt. 2010)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Verona Pooth
3. Davorka Tovillo
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Victoria Silvstedt
6. Micaela Schäfer
7. Mariah Carey
8. Katey Pery
9. Michelle Hunziker
10.Cora Schumacher


----------



## legestoll (8 Okt. 2010)

Hallo, hier kommt - spät - meine Stimmabgabe für Oktober:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Tara Reid
5. Catherine Bell
6. Mariah Carey
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Anna Nicole Smith
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Walt (8 Okt. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING; STAND: 08.10.2010, 11:38 Uhr*

*Keine wesentlichen Veränderungen, Christina Aguilera jetzt mit über 300 Punkten, Katy Perry und Theresa Underberg auf dem Vormarsch!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	624
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	303
*5. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	296
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	277
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	277
*9.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*10.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	267
*11. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	266
*12.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	220
*13.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	218
*14.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*15. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	199
*16. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	195
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	182
*18.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	176
*19.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*20.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	171
*21.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	170
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	167
*23. * Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165
*24.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*25.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*26.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	153
*27. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	149
*28.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	147
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	147
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	121
*32.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	116
*33. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	115
*34.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	110
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	109
*36. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*37.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	106
*38.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	99
*39.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	94
*40.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*41.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*42.* Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	88
*43.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*44.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	86
*45.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	85
*46.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	83
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
*48.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	82
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
*51. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*52.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	77
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	77
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*56. * Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	75
*57.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	73
*58. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	72
*59. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*60.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	69
*61. * Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	68
*62.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	67
*63.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
*65.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	63
*67. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*69.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	61
*70. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	60
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	60
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	60
*73.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	59
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	59
*76. * Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*78. * Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	56
*81.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	54
*82.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	53
*83.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	52
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*87.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	51
*90. * Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
*92.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	49
*93. * Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	47
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	47
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	47
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	47
*97.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	44
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	44
*101.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*103.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	42
*106. *Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*108.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*109.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	38
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*114.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	37
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 37
*119.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*123. *Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	35
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*127.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*129.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*130.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*137.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*142.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*144.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*150.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*155.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	27
*157.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*159.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*162.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*166.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*168.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	22
*173.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*183.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*190. *Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
*197.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	18
*213. *Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	17
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*221. *Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*230.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*243.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*254.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	13
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	13
*265. *Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*275. *Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*290.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*321.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*353.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*380.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*413. *Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*445. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*479.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*514.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*554.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*585.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	624
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	303
4. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	296
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	277
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	220
9. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
10. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 195

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
2. Jeanette Biedermann, D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 277
3. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	267
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	266
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	218
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	199
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	182
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	176
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	167
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165

Gruß Walt

Das nachstehende Voting von legestoll ist noch nicht in diese Wertung eingflossen und wird das nächste Mal berücksichtogt:



legestoll schrieb:


> Hallo, hier kommt - spät - meine Stimmabgabe für Oktober:
> 
> 1. Kader Loth
> 2. Deborah Shelton
> ...


----------



## Limobil (9 Okt. 2010)

Vermutlich haben alle schon verzweifelt auf mein Oktober-Voting gewartet ...

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tara Reid
5. Kari Wuhrer
6. Katy Perry
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Mandy Grace Capristo
9. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Stefan102 (15 Okt. 2010)

1. Natalie Portman (wohnt übrigends z.Zt in N.Y. und nicht in IL)
2. Alizée
3. Rihanna
4. Katie Holmes
5. Aaliyah
6. Neve Campbell
7. Jessica Alba
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Jessica Biel
10. Lesli Bibb


----------



## Geldsammler (15 Okt. 2010)

Sammlers Oktober-Ranking

1.) Vanessa Anne Hudgens
2.) Ashley Tisdale
3.) Hilary Duff
4.) Miley Ray Cyrus
5.) Emily Osment
6.) Joanna "JoJo" Levesque
7.) Victoria Justice
8.) Ashley Greene
9.) Lindsay Lohan
10.) Megan Fox


----------



## Walt (15 Okt. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 15.10.2010 10:12 Uhr*

*Jessica Alba erreicht 300 Punkte!*


*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	630
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	303
*5. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	300
*6. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	277
*9. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*10.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	267
*11.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	266
*12. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	237
*13. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	228
*14.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	212
*15.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*16. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	199
*17. * Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	182
*18. * Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	176
*19.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*20. * Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	171
*21. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	170
*22. * Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	167
*23.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165
*24.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*25.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*26.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	155
*27.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	153
*28.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	149
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	147
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	121
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	121
*32.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	116
*33. * Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	115
*34.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	112
*35.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	110
*36.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	108
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*38.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	106
*39.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	95
*40.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*41.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*42.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	88
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	88
*44.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*45. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	86
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	86
*47.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	83
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
*49. * Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	81
*51.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*52.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	78
*53.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	77
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*56.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	75
*57.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	73
*58.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	72
*59. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*60.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	69
*61.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	68
*62.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	67
*63.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	65
*66.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	63
*68.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*70.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	61
*71.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	60
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	60
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	60
*74. * Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	59
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	59
*77.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*80.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	56
*83.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	54
*84.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	53
*85.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	52
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	52
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*90.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
*92.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
*94.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	49
*95.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	47
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	47
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	47
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	47
*99.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	44
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*102.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*105.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
*107.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*108.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	40
*109.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*110.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	38
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	38
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*115.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	37
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 37
*120.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*124.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	35
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*128.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*130.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*131.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*138. *Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*143.*Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*144.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*150.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*155.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	27
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	27
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	27
*159.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*161.* Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*165.*Denise Zich,	D, 07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*168.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	23
*170.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
*174.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	21
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*184.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	20
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*191.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
*197.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	18
*213.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	17
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*221.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
 Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*231.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*244.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*255.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	13
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	13
*267.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*276.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*291.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA, 25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*323.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	9
*354.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*381.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*414.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*447.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*481. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*515.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*555.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*586.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
 Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	630
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	303
4. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	300
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	228
9. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 212
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
2. Jeanette Biedermann, D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 277
3. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	267
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	266
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	237
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	199
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	182
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	176
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	167
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (15 Okt. 2010)

@Geldsammler: Dein nachstehendes Voting ist noch nicht ins letzte Ranking eingeflossen und wird beim nächsten Rnking berücksichtigt.

Gruß Walt




Geldsammler schrieb:


> Sammlers Oktober-Ranking
> 
> 1.) Vanessa Anne Hudgens
> 2.) Ashley Tisdale
> ...


----------



## JohnDaniels (15 Okt. 2010)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Inka Schneider
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Salma Hayek
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## Nelly4ever (20 Okt. 2010)

1. Nelly Furtado
2. Catherine Zeta-Jones
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Maria Furtwängler
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Ana Ivanovic
7. Rihanna
8. Shakira
9. Christina Surer
10. Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## mephisto5 (21 Okt. 2010)

hier meine top10:

1. erica durance
2. kate beckinsale
3. clara morgane
4. katja burkard
5. amber valetta
6. miriam lange
7. courteney coy
8. hilary swank
9. juliette menke
10. janina uhse


----------



## Walt (22 Okt. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 22.10.2010, 12:07 Uhr*

*Keine wesentlichen Veränderungen unter den TOP 10!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	639
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	303
*5.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	300
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	280
*8. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*9.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	276
*10.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*11.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	266
*12. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	237
*13. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	228
*14.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	212
*15.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*16. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	199
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	182
*18. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	178
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	178
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	176
*21.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	167
2*3.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165
*24.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	157
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*27.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	156
*28.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	155
*29.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	149
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	128
*31.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	126
*32.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	121
*33.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	115
*34.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	112
*35.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	110
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	110
*37. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	108
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*39. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	97
*40. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*41. * Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*42. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	88
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	88
*44. * Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*45. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	86
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	86
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	86
*48.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	83
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	82
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82
*52.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*53.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	78
*54.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*56.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
*57.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	73
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	73
*59. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	72
*60.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*61.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	69
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	69
*63.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	68
*64.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	67
*65.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	65
*68.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
*69. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*71.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	61
*72.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	60
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	60
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	60
*75.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	59
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	59
*78.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*81.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	56
*84.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	55
*85.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	54
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	54
*87.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	52
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	52
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*92.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*95.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
*97. * Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
*98.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	48
*99. * Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	47
*100.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
*101.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	45
*102.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*104.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*107.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	42
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
*109.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*110.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	40
*111.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*112. *Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*115. *Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	37
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 37
*120.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*125.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	35
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*129. * Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*131.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*133. * Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*140.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*145.* Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*146.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	29
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*154.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*159.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	27
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	27
*162.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*164.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*168.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*172.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
*173.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
*178.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	21
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*187.* Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*192.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
*199.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	18
*215.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	17
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*223.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*233.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	15
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*250.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*261.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	13
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	13
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	13
*273.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*283.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*298.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*329.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*358.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*385.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
 Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*418.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*448.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*482.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*516.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*556.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*587. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	639
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	303
4. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	300
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	228
9. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 212
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
2. Jeanette Biedermann, D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 280
3. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	276
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	266
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	237
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	199
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	182
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	176
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	167
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165

Gruß Walt


----------



## Rohling (22 Okt. 2010)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Grosser*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## bibabaer (27 Okt. 2010)

Meine Top 10:

1.Michelle Hunziker
2.Angelina Jolie
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Gisele Bundchen
5.Rhona Mitra
6.Jennifer Aniston
7.Sophie Marceau
8.Eva Mendes
9.Collien Fernandes
10.Adriana Lima

:thumbup:


----------



## luis.castilla (28 Okt. 2010)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:Meine Top 10:
1.Charlize Theron
2.Naomi Watts
3.Amy Adams
4,isla Fisher
5.Kirsten Dunst
6.Scarlett Johansson
7.Ashley Judd
8.Catherine Zeta Jones
9.Katherine Heigl
10.Natalie Portman


----------



## Walt (29 Okt. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 29.10.2010, 09:53 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	647
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	303
*5.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	300
*6.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
*7. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	280
*8. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*10.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	278
*11.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*12.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	266
*13.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	237
*14.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	228
*15.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	212
*16.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*17.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	199
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	192
*19.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	188
*20.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	182
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	176
*22.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*23.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	167
*24.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165
*25.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	163
*27. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	162
*28.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*29.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	155
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	128
*32.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	126
*33.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	121
*34.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	120
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	115
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	112
*37.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	110
*38.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	108
*39.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*40.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	97
*41.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
*42.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	89
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	89
*44.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	88
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	88
*46.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*47. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	86
 Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	86
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	86
*50.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
*51.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	82
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82
*53.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*54.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	78
*55.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*57.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	76
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
*59.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	73
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	73
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	73
*62.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*63.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	69
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	69
*65.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	67
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	67
*67.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	65
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	65
*71.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
*72.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*74.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	60
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	60
*76.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	59
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	59
*79.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	57
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*83.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	56
*86.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	55
*87.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	54
*88.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*89.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	52
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*93. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*97.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
*99.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
*100.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	48
*101.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	47
*102.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
*103.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	45
*104.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*106.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*109.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*111. *Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*113.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	40
*114.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*115.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	38
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38
*118.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	37
*122. *Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*126.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	35
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	35
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*130.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	34
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*132.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*134.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*141.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	31
*145.* Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*146.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	29
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*154.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*159.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	27
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	27
*162.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*165.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*169.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*173.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
*175.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
*180.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	21
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*188.* Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*194.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	19
*202.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	18
*219.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	17
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*227.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*238.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	15
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*254.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*265.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	13
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	13
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	13
*277.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*287.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*302.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*333.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*361.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*387.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*420.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*451.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*485.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*520. *Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*559.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*590.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	647
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 337
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	303
4. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	300
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	286
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	228
9. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 212
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	432
2. Jeanette Biedermann, D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 280
3. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	278
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	266
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	237
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	199
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	192
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	176
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	167
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	165

Gruß Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2010)

Mein November Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Alida Kurras
3. Cheryl Cole
4. Tina Kaiser
5. Maryse Ouellet
6. Yvonne Catterfeld
7. Sanda Ahrabian
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Anna Heesch
10. Eva Brenner


----------



## legestoll (1 Nov. 2010)

Und: November!

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Mariah Carey
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Cora Schumacher
10. Anna Nicole Smith
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Walt (1 Nov. 2010)

Walts November-Voting

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Theresa Underberg
3. Anneke Dürkopp
4. Jessica Ginkel
5. Magdalena Neuner
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Birte Glang
8. Susanne Bormann
9. Lena Gercke
10. Alyssa Milano
Verena Zimmermann
Jasmin Lord
Vanessa Jung
Sarah Bogen
Michelle Hunziker
Sophie Marceau


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Nov. 2010)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Verena Kerth
4. Ramona Drews
5. Jodie Marsh
6.Judith Rakers
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Hadiya Hohmann
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## tort3 (2 Nov. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Vanessa Hudgens
3. Leo Bartsch
4. Inez Björg David
5. Sophia Thomalla
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Theresa Underberg
9. Alizee
10. Eva Amurri


----------



## Cherubini (2 Nov. 2010)

1. Josephine Schmidt (D)
2. Vanessa Jung (D)
3. Alena Gerber (D)
4. Jasmin Weber (D)
5. Sarah Connor (D)
6. Theresa Underberg (D)
7. Florentine Lahme (D)
8. Janina Uhse (D)
9. Maike von Bremen (D)
10. Katy Perry (USA)


----------



## JohnDaniels (3 Nov. 2010)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## hugo48 (3 Nov. 2010)

meine Liste
1. Jessy Wellmer
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Sabine Sauer
4. Joey Grit Winkler
5. Madeleine Wehle
6. Maria Furtwängler
7. Annemarie Warnkross
8. Annika Kipp
9. Eva Brenner
10. Nina Mohagdam


----------



## Limobil (3 Nov. 2010)

Das sind meine Stimmen für den November.

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Kari Wuhrer
6. Katy Perry
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Mandy Grace Capristo
9. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Walt (4 Nov. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 04.11.2010, 14:23 Uhr*

*Collien Fernandes verdrängt Jeanette Biedermann in der deutschen Wertung vom 2. Platz. Ramona Drews und Alida-Nadine Kurras überspringen die 200-Punkte-Marke. Playboy-Shooting lohnt sich: Anneke Dürkopp jetzt in den TOP 50!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	650
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	444
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 354
*4. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	303
*5.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	300
*6.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	292
*7.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	288
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	287
*9. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	279
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*12.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*13.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	256
*14.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	236
*15.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	229
*16. * Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*17.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	206
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	201
*19.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	196
*20.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	189
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	185
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	175
*23. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*24.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	168
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	166
*26.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	163
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	163
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	148
*32.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	138
*33.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	130
*34.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	128
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	121
*36. * Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	119
*37. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	110
Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	110
*39. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*40.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	98
*41. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	94
*42.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	93
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*46.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	89
*47.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*49.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	86
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	86
*51.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	83
*53.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	82
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	82
*56.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*57.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	79
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	79
*59.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*60.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	76
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
*62. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	73
*63.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	71
*64.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	69
*65. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	67
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	67
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	67
*68.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	65
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	65
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	65
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	65
*73. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	63
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	63
*75.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	62
*78.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	60
*79.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	59
*81.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	58
*82.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	57
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*87.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	56
*90. * Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	55
*91.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*92.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*94.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	51
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*100.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	50
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	50
*104.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
*105.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	46
*107.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	45
*108. *Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*110.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	43
*112.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*114.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	41
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	41
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	41
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*119.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	40
*120.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*122.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*123.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	37
*127.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*132.* Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*134.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*135.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*137.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*145. *Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
*148.* Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*149.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild), D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	29
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*157.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*161. *Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
*162.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*165.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*169.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*173.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
*176. *Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
*181.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*190.* Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*195.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*206.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*222.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	17
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*229.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*241.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	15
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*256.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*267.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	13
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	13
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	13
*277.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*289. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*303.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*334. *Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*361.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*387.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*421. *Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	6
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*454.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*487.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*521.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*561.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*592.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	650
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 354
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	303
4. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	300
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	287
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	236
9. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 229
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	444
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 292
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	288
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	279
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	256
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	206
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	201
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	185
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	175
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	168

Gruß Walt


----------



## bibabaer (4 Nov. 2010)

Meine Top 10 für den November 2010:

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Michelle Hunziker
3.Angelina Jolie
4.Keira Knightley
5.Rhona Mitra
6.Kelly Brook
7.Halle Berry
8.Megan Fox
9.Ali Larter
10.Rosamunde Pike


----------



## mephisto5 (8 Nov. 2010)

1. kate beckinsale
2. erica durance
3. clara morgane
4. courteney cox
5. ulrike frank
6. katja burkard
7. holly valance
8. janina uhse
9. kristin kreuk
10. miriam lange


----------



## tobacco (8 Nov. 2010)

meine damen 
1 MARLENE LUFEN
2 KATRIN HUß
3 ANNIKA KIPP
4 NAZAN ECKES
5 BARBARA SCHÖNEBERGER
6 CHRISTINA AGUILERA 
7 JANA BACH - EROTIK
8 SONJA KRAUS
9 ANDREA KIEWEL
10 JANINE KUNZE


----------



## Rohling (10 Nov. 2010)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Grosser*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## Walt (12 Nov. 2010)

*DAS CELLEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 12.11.2010, 10:09 Uhr!*

*Schweizerin Michelle Hunziker jetzt über 200 Punkte. Annika Kipp jetzt punktgleich mit Alyssa Milano auf Rang 8.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	670
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	444
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 359
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	303
*5.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	300
*6.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	292
*7.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	288
*8.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	287
Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	287
*10.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*11.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
*12.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	256
*13.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	236
*14.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	229
*15.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	210
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*17.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	206
*18.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	205
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	189
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	185
*21.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	175
*22.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*23.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	168
*24.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	166
*25. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	163
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	163
*28.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	158
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	140
*32.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	138
*33.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	128
*34.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	121
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	119
*36. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	117
*37.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	110
*38.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	108
*39.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	98
*40.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
*41.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	94
*42.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	93
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*46. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*48.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	86
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	86
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	85
*51.* Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
*52.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	83
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	83
*54.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	82
*56.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*57. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	79
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	79
*59. * Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	78
*60. * Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*61.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
6*2. * Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	75
*63.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	74
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
*65.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
*68. * Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	67
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	67
*70.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	65
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	65
*73.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	63
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	63
*75.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	62
*78. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	61
*79. * Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	60
*80.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	59
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	59
*83.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	57
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	57
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*88. * Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	56
*91.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	54
*92. * Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*93. * Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*95. * Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*99.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	50
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	50
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	50
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	50
*105.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
*106.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	46
*108.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*110.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*111.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*113.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	41
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	41
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	41
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*118.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	40
109. Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*121.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*122.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	37
*126.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*132.* Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*134.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*135.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*137.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*145.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
*148.* Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*149.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*156.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*161.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	27
*162.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*164.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*169. *Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*174.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
*177.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	22
*182.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*191.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*197*. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	19
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	19
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*209.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*224. *Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	17
*230.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*242.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*256.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*267.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	13
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	13
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	13
*276. *Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	12
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*289.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*303.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*334.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*361.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*387.* Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*423.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*454.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*489.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*523.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*561.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*592.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	670
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 359
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	303
4. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	300
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	287
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	271
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	236
9. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 229
10. Jennifer Morrison,	USA, 12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	444
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 292
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	288
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	287
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	256
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	206
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	210
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	185
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	175
10. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	168

Gruß Walt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (14 Nov. 2010)

Das ist eine schöne Einrichtung hier. Dann will ich mal für November abstimmen.

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Catherine Deneuve
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Marina Sirtis
7. Lana Turner
8. Heidi Klum
9. Eva Herman
10.Paula Abdul


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Nov. 2010)

1. Holly Valance
2. Fiona Erdmann
3. Victoria Justice
4. Katie Cassidy
5. Shakira
6. Ashley Tisdale
7. Johanna Klum
8. Judith Rakers
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## misterright76 (15 Nov. 2010)

1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Angelina Jolie
3. Anna Kournikowa
4. Jessica Alba
5. Megan Fox
6. Heidi Klum
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Isabel Adjani
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Monica Bellucci


----------



## JohnDaniels (16 Nov. 2010)

Meine Liste:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (16 Nov. 2010)

1. Katy Perry
2. Jenny McCarthy
3. Anja Kling
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Michelle Hunziker 
6. Jessica Ginkel
7. Jennifer Taylor
8. Megan Fox
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## mephisto5 (16 Nov. 2010)

1. Erica Durance
2. Clara Morgane
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Ulrike Frank
5. Courteney Cox
6. Janina Uhse
7. Ana Ivanovic
8. Jennifer Morrison
9. Cameron Diaz
10. Birgit Schrowange


----------



## CoderGuru (16 Nov. 2010)

1= Romy Schneider
2= Alyssa Milano
3= Alizée
4= Laetitia Casta
5= Jessica Alba
6= Sora Aoi
7= Rihanna
8= Britney Spears
9= Christina Milan
10= Mya


----------



## Walt (16 Nov. 2010)

mephisto5 schrieb:


> 1. Erica Durance
> 2. Clara Morgane
> 3. Kate Beckinsale
> 4. Ulrike Frank
> ...



Hallo Mephisto! Da Du bereits am 08.11.2010 Deine November-Wertung abgegeben hast, kann Deine Wertung von heute nicht berücksichtigt werden. Bitte Vote erneut im Monat Dezember 2010!

Danke
Gruß Walt


----------



## harty86 (17 Nov. 2010)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sandy Mölling
3. Jeanette Biedermann
4. Verena Vriedt
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Eva Habermann
7. Katy Perry
8. Holly Valance
9. Tialda van Slogteren
10.Tara Reid


----------



## Lokfan (18 Nov. 2010)

1.Katarina Witt
2.Karen Heinrichs
3.Bettina Cramer
4.Caroline Beil
5.Katrin Huß
6.Kim Fisher
7.Marlene Lufen
8.Mareile Höppner
9.Jeanette Biedermann
10.Simone Thomalla


----------



## Freibier (18 Nov. 2010)

1. Collien Fernandes 
2. Anna Kurnikowa 
3. Shakira 
4. Alizée Jacotey 
5. Mariah Carey 
6. Beyoncé Knowles 
7.Anne sophie Briest 
8. Elisabeth Seitz
9. Julia Volkova
10. Emma Watson


----------



## maggi77 (20 Nov. 2010)

1.Ramona Drews
2.Verona Pooth
3.Nikki Cox
4.Monica Belluci
5.Sonya Kraus
6.Victoria Silvstedt
7.Davorka Tovilo
8.Estefania Küsters
9.Katy Perry
10.Michelle hunziker


----------



## Walt (26 Nov. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 26.11.2010, 10:40 Uhr*


*Michelle Hunziker verdrängt Jennifer Morrison aus den internationalen TOP 10. Marlene Lufen erstezt Susanne Bormann in den deutschen TOP 10. Collien Fernandes jetzt über 300 Punkte.*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	670
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	445
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 359
*4.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	320
*5. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	318
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	313
*7.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	298
*8.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	297
*9. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	296
*10. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*11.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
*12. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	265
*13. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	236
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	236
*15. * Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	229
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	216
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	210
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	197
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	185
*21.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	175
*22. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*23.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	173
*24.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	172
*25. * Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	168
*26.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	163
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	163
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	140
*32. * Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	138
*33.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	128
*34. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	125
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	121
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	121
*37.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	117
*38.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*39.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	98
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	98
*41.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96
*42.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
*43.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	94
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	94
*45. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	93
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*49.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
*50.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*52. * Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	86
53*.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	84
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
*55.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	83
*56.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	82
*57.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
5*8.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	79
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	79
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	79
*61.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	78
*62.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*63.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	76
*65.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	74
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
*67.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	73
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	73
*69.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	72
*70. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	70
*71.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
*73.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
*74.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*75.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	65
*77.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	64
*78.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	63
*79.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	62
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	62
*84.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	60
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	60
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	60
*87.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
*88. * Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	57
*90.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
*91. * Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	54
*92.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*93.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
*94. * Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*96. * Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	51
*101.* Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	50
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	50
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	50
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	50
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	50
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	50
*107.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	49
*109.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	46
*111.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*113.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*114.* Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*115.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	41
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	41
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*119.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*121.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	38
*123.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	37
*127. *Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*134.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	35
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*137.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*138. *Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*140.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*147.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*151. *Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*152.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*158.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*163.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
*165.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*167.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*171.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	24
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*176.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
*179.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
*184.* Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	21
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	21
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
*196.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*203.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	19
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*217.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	18
*232.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*238. *Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*249. *Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*260.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*272.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
*280.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	12
*293.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*308.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*340.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*367.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*394.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*431.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*460.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*496. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*532.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*572.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*603. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
 Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	670
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 359
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	320
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	313
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	296
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
8. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 236
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	236
10. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	229

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	445
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 318
3. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	298
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	297
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	265
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	216
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	210
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	185
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	175
10. Marlene Lufen	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	172

Gruß Walt


----------



## spejue65 (28 Nov. 2010)

Du hast anscheinend reichlich Sat1-FFS gesehen.


----------



## torrentius (28 Nov. 2010)

1. Eva Padberg
2. Emma Watson
3. Jodie Foster
4. Uma Thurman
5. Isabelle Carré
6. Helen Hunt
7. Audrey Hepburn
8. Mirjam Weichselbraun
9. Susanne Bormann
10. Charlotte Roche


----------



## mistelfurz (28 Nov. 2010)

1. Charlize Theron
2. Sienna Miller
3. Juliette Binoche
4. Sofia Helin
5. Alena Seredova
6. Leonor Varela
7. Nicolette Krebitz
8. Stephanie Jacobsen
9. Catrinel Menghia
10. Julia Stinshoff


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2010)

Mein Dezember Voting:

1. Annika Kipp
2. Tina Kaiser
3. Marion Cotillard
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Maryse Ouellet
7. Cheryl Cole
8. Rima Fakih
9. Alida Kurras
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## Cherubini (1 Dez. 2010)

1. Friederike Sipp (D)
2. Kristen Stewart (USA)
3. Sarah Connor (D)
4. Vanessa Jung (D)
5. Alena Gerber (D)
6. Josephine Schmidt (D)
7. Isabel Edvardsson (SWE)
8. Sophia Thomalla (D)
9. Maike von Bremen (D)
10. Nazan Eckes (D)


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Dez. 2010)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Judith Rakers
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Anneke Dürkopp
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2010)

....und hier ist Walts Dezember-Voting:

1. Theresa Underberg
2. Renée Weibel
3. Nina Heuser
4. Lindesy Vonn
5. Romina Becks
6. Lena Gercke
7. Sarah Bogen
8. Miriam Lahnstein
9. Vanessa Jung
10. Magdalena Neuner
10. Jasmin Lord
10. Alyssa Milano
10. Sophie Marceau
10. Yvonne Burbach
10. Jana Julie Kulke

Gruß Walt


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (1 Dez. 2010)

1. Katy Perry
2. Jenny McCarthy
3. Anja Kling
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Jessica Ginkel
7. Jennifer Taylor
8. Megan Fox
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2010)

1. *Kate Beckinsale* 
2. Katy Perry
3. Jessica Alba
4. Isabel Lucas
5. Kelly Brook
6. Rihanna
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Taylor Swift
9. Emma Watson
10. Alyssa Milano


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 01.12.2010, 15:45 Uhr*

*Annika Kipp jetzt über 300 Punkte.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	670
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	450
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 369
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	325
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	320
*6. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	313
*7. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	307
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	298
*9.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	297
*10. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*11. * Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
*12.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	265
*13.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	236
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	236
*15.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	235
*16. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	225
*17. * Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	212
*18.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	210
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	198
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	193
*21.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	181
*22.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*23.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	173
*24.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	172
*25.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	170
*26.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	166
*27.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	163
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
3*1.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*32.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	140
*33.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	128
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	128
*35.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	125
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	121
*37. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	117
*38.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*39.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	102
*40.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	100
*41.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	98
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	98
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
*44.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	97
*45.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
*46. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	94
*47.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	93
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*50.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	92
*51.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
*52.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	89
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	89
*54.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*56.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
*58.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	82
*59.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*60. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	79
*61.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	78
*62.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*64.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	76
*66. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	74
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
*68. * Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	73
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	73
*70. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	70
*71.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
*73. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
*74. * Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*77.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	65
*79.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	64
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	64
*81. * Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	63
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	63
*83.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	62
*87.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	60
*88.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
*89.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
*90. * Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
*91.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	54
*92. * Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*94.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*97.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	51
*103.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	50
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	50
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	50
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	50
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	50
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	50
*109.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	49
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	49
*112.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	46
*114.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	45
*115.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*116. *Charotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*117.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*119.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*120.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	40
*121.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*123.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	38
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	38
*126.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*131.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*135.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	35
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	35
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*139.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*140.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*142.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*149.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*154.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*156.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*161.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*166.* Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
*167.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	26
*169.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
*175.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*179.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
*183.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	22
*190. *Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
*199.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*206.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	19
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*219.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	18
*234.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*242.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*253.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*264.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*275.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*285.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
*297.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*311. *Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*344.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*371.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*399. *Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*438.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*470. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*508. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*544.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*586.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	2
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*618.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jana Julie Kulke,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	670
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 369
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	320
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	313
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	297
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
8. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 236
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	236
10. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	235

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	450
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 325
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	307
4. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	298
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	265
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	225
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	212
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	193
9. Verena Kerth,	D	18.07.80 in München/D,	181
10. Marlene Lufen	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	172

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2010)

@Gollum: Deine nachstehende Wertung ist im Ranking vom 01.12.2010, 15:45 Uhr noch nicht berücksichtigt und flißet ins nächste Ranking ein!



_Gollum_ schrieb:


> 1. *Kate Beckinsale*
> 2. Katy Perry
> 3. Jessica Alba
> 4. Isabel Lucas
> ...




Gruß Walt


----------



## bibabaer (1 Dez. 2010)

Mein Voting für Dezember:

1.Keira Knightley
2.Rhona Mitra
3.Eva Mendes
4.Naomi Watts
5.Megan Fox
6.Cate Blanchett
7.Gisele Bundchen
8.Bar Refaeli
9.Angelina Jolie
10.Patricia Arquette


----------



## legestoll (1 Dez. 2010)

Ach wie gerne wäre ich mal dder Erste im Monat - aber irgendwie klappt das nie. Gleichwohl, hier meine Stimmen für Dezember:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Mariah Carey
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Cora Schumacher
Anna Nicole Smith
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## tort3 (1 Dez. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Inez Björg David 
3. Alexandra Neldel
4. Leo Bartsch
5. Vanessa Hudgens
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Arzu Bazman
10. Alizee
Sara Nuru
Selena Gomez
Collien Fernandes


----------



## JohnDaniels (2 Dez. 2010)

Meine Liste:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## Limobil (2 Dez. 2010)

Bin auch im Dezember wieder dabei:

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Mariah Carey
6. Katy Perry
7. Kari Wuhrer
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Mandy Grace Capristo
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## mephisto5 (3 Dez. 2010)

mein voting für dezember:

1. Erica Durance
2. Clara Morgane
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. jennifer morrison
5. juliette menke
6. janina uhse
7. ulrike frank
8. courteney cox
9. holly valance
10. birgit schrowange
10. miriam lange


----------



## Freibier (3 Dez. 2010)

1. Shakira 
2. Anna Kurnikowa 
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Alizée Jacotey 
5. Elisabeth Seitz 
6. Eleonora dziekiewicz
7. Mariah Carey
8. Beyoncé Knowles
9. Julia Volkova 
10. Kate Hudson


----------



## Walt (8 Dez. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 08.12.2010, 14:48 Uhr*

*Kader Loth jetzt in den TOP 10!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	691
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	460
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 376
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	343
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	329
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	321
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	307
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	303
*9. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	298
*10. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	284
*11. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*12.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
*13.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	253
*14.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	243
*15.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	242
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	225
*17.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	217
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	212
*19*. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	204
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	193
*21.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	182
*22. * Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	181
*23. * Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	176
*24. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	174
*26.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	170
*27.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	167
*28.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*29.*  Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*32.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	140
*33.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	133
*34.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	132
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	128
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	126
*37. * Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
*38.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*39.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	103
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	103
*41. * Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	102
*42.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	100
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	100
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	100
*45.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	99
*46.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
*47. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	95
*49. * Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*51.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	92
*52. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
*53.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	89
*54.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	88
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	88
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	88
*57. * Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	87
*58. * Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
*60.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	83
*61.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	82
*62. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	80
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*64.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	77
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*67.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	76
*69. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
*70.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	72
*71.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	71
*72.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
*73. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
*75.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	67
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	67
*77. * Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*80.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	65
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	65
*83.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	64
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	64
*85.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*88.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	60
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	60
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	60
*91.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	59
*93.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	57
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	57
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
*96. * Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
*97. * Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	53
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	53
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	53
*102.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*105.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*109.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	50
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	50
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	50
*112.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	49
*114.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
*115.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	45
*116.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*117.* Charotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*118.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*120.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*121.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	40
*122.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*124.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	38
*126.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*132.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	36
*137.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	35
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*140.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	34
*141.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*143.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*151.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*155.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*157.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*162.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*167.* Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	27
*170.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
*171.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
*177.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*181.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	23
*185. *Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	22
*193.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	21
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
*204.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*210.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	19
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*221.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	18
*236.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*246.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*256.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*267.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur Alzette/L,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*276.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*286.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
*297.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	11
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, +05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*312.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*345.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*373. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*401.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*442.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*473.*Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
*514.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*551.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*592.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*622.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	691
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 376
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	329
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	321
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	298
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
8. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 253
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	243
10. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	242

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	460
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 343
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	307
4. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	303
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	284
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	225
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	212
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	193
9. Marlene Lufen D	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	182
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	181

Gruß Walt


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2010)

1.Anna Kournikova
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Jasmin Wagner
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Tila Tequilla
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jessica Alba
_____________


----------



## JohnDaniels (13 Dez. 2010)

Meine Liste:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## neman64 (14 Dez. 2010)

1. Kylie Minouge
2. Daniela Katzenberger
3. Antonia aus Tirol
4. Andrea "Kiwi" Kiewel
5. Samantha Fox
6. Whithney Housten
7. Katja Burkhart (RTL)
8. Inka Bause
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Dannii Minouge


----------



## Walt (15 Dez. 2010)

Heute nachmittag erstelle ich hier das letzt Ranking vor Weihnachten! Wer darin mit seinem Dezember-Voting vertreten sein will, den bitte ich, heute bis spätestens 13 Uhr zu voten.

Das nächste Ranking wird dann erst wieder "zwischen den Jahren" erscheinen.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (16 Dez. 2010)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 16.12.2010, 12:48 Uhr.*

*Letztes Ranking vor Weihnachten, Kate Beckinsale erreicht als Erste 700 Punkte!*


*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	700
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	460
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 376
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	359
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	322
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	307
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	306
*9.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	298
*10.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	284
*11.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
*12.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
*13.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	257
*14.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	253
*15.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	243
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	225
*17.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	217
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	212
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	210
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	193
*21.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	192
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	181
*23.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	179
*24. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	174
*26.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	172
*27. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	167
*28. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*32.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	140
*33.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	133
*34.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	132
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	128
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	126
*37.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
*38. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*39.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	103
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	103
*41.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	102
*42.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	100
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	100
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	100
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	100
*46.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	99
*47.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	95
*49.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*51.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	92
*53. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
*54.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	89
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	89
*56.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	88
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	88
*58. * Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
*60.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	83
*61.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	82
*62.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	81
*63.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	80
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*65. * Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*67. * Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	76
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	76
*69. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
*70.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	72
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	72
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	72
*73.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
*74.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
*76. * Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	67
*77.* Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*80.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	65
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	65
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	65
*84.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	64
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	64
*86.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	62
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*89.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	60
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	60
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	60
*92. * Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	59
*94.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	57
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
*97.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
*98.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	55
*99. * Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	54
*100.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	53
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	53
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*104.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	52
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*107.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*110.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	50
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	50
*112.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	49
*114.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
*115.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	45
116. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*118.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*119.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*121.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*122.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	40
*123.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
*125.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	38
*127.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*133.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	36
*138.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	35
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*141.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*143.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	32
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*151.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*155.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*157.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*162.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*167.* Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	27
*170.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	26
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
*172.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
*178.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
*183.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	23
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	23
*187.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	22
*195.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	21
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
*206.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*211.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*221.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	18
*236.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*246.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*256.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*267.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*277.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	13
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*287.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
*298.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*312.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*345.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg in Schlesien)/PL,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
*374.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
*403.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*444.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*476.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
*518.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*555.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	3
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*596.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*626.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	700
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 376
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	322
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	298
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	279
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	274
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 257
8. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	253
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	243

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	460
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 359
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	307
4. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	306
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	284
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	225
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	212
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	193
9. Marlene Lufen D	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	192
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	181

Gruß Walt


----------



## benedikt (20 Dez. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Ariane Sommer
3. Claudia Schiffer
4. Heidi Klum
5. Cindy Crawford
6. Karolina Kurkova
7. Doutzen Kroes
8. Gisele Bundchen
9. Mandy Bork
10. Yvonne Schröder


----------



## frank43 (22 Dez. 2010)

1.Selena Gomez
2.Emma Watson
3.Avril Lavigne
4.Britney Spears
5.Collien Fernandes
6.Miley Cyrus
7.Alyssa Milano
8.Mena Suvari
9.Sophie Marceau
10.Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Admiral Tojo (28 Dez. 2010)

Bevor ich in den Winterurlaub verschwinde, will ich noch schnell meine Stimmabgabe für DEzember loswerden:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Catherine Deneuve
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Marina Sirtis
7. Eva Herman
8. Heidi Klum
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul
Mariah Carey


----------



## JohnDaniels (29 Dez. 2010)

Meine Liste:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## kanacky00 (29 Dez. 2010)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Cheryl Cole
3. Sylvie van der Vaart
4. Jessica Alba
5. Alena Gerber
6. Bianca Gascoingne
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Katy Perry
9. Rihanna
10.Arielle Kebbel


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2010)

Meine Nr. 1

Germany: Lena Gercke
International: Miley Cyrus


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2010)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> Meine Liste:
> 1. Marlene Lufen
> 2. Collien Fernandes
> 3. Inka Schneider
> ...



Hallo John, danke für dein Voting, aber entsprechend den Regeln, kann man nur einmal im Monat ein Voting abgeben! Du hast bereits am 13.12 gevotet. Soll ich es als Januar-Voting nehmen, oder votest Du erneut?


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2011)

Januar Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Cheryl Cole
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Janina Uhse
5. Rima Fakih
6. Tina Kaiser
7. Alida Kurras
8. Katherine Heigl
9. Jessica Biel
10. Eva Brenner


----------



## mephisto5 (1 Jan. 2011)

mein januar voting:

1. kate beckinsale
2. erica durance
3. clara morgane
4. janina ushe
5. katja burkard
6. ulrike frank
7. amber valletta
8. rachel weisz
9. cameron diaz
10. jennie garth


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Jan. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Judith Rakers
9. Barbie Blank
10.Janin Reinhardt


----------



## tort3 (2 Jan. 2011)

1.Lena Gercke
2.Inez Björg David
3.Alexandra Neldel
4.Leo Bartsch
5.Vanessa Hudgens
6.Jeanette Biedermann
7.Mandy Capristo
8.Arzu Bazman
9.Sophia Thomalla
10.Alizee


----------



## JohnDaniels (2 Jan. 2011)

Meine Liste:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## JohnDaniels (2 Jan. 2011)

Shit! Hab die falsche Liste abschickt!
Bitte #538 ignorieren!!!

Mein Voting für Januar 2011:

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Jennifer Aniston
10.Bettina Cramer
10. Sophia Thomalla
10. Sandy Mölling


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Jan. 2011)

1. Katy Perry
2. Jenny McCarthy
3. Anja Kling
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Jessica Ginkel
7. Marisa Miller
8. Jennifer Taylor
9. Megan Fox
10. Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2011)

1. Alena Gerber (D)
2. Julia Engelmann (D)
3. Maike von Bremen (D)
4. Lena Gercke (D)
5. Romina Becks (D)
6. Sophia Thomalla (D)
7. Jennifer Henschel (D)
8. Jasmin Weber (D)
9. Leighton Meester (USA
10. Vanessa Jung (D)


----------



## Walt (3 Jan. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 03.01.2011, 15:32 Uhr*
*
ERSTES RANKING IM JAHR 2011:

Kate Beckinsale führt weiter vor Lena Gercke und Christina Aguilera!*


*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	710
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	490
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 386
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	381
*5. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	329
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	317
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	312
*9. * Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	302
*10.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	293
*11.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	281
*13.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	269
*14.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	260
*15.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	243
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	233
*17.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	217
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	217
*19.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	216
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	202
*21.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	202
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	188
*23.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	181
*24.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	174
*26.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	172
*27.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	170
*28.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*32.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	140
*33.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
*34.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	134
*36.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	130
*37.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
*38.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	116
*39.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*40.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	110
*41.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	107
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	107
*43.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	105
*44.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	104
45. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	100
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	100
*47.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	99
*48.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	97
*49.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
*50.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	94
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	94
*52.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*54.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	92
*56.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
*57.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	90
*58.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	89
*59.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	84
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	84
*63.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	83
*64. * Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	82
*65.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	80
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	80
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*68.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*69. * Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	76
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	76
*71.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	74
*73.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	73
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	73
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	73
*76.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	70
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	70
*79.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	69
*82.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	68
*83.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	67
*84.* Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*87.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
*88.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	64
*89.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*91. * Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	60
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	60
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	60
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	60
*95.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
*96.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	58
*97.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	57
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	57
*100.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	56
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	56
*104.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	54
*105.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*107.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*109.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*113.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	49
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	49
*116.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	46
*118.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*120.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	43
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*122.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 42
*124.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*126.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
*127.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	39
*130.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	38
*132.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*138.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
*143. *Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*144.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*145.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*152.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*156.* Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*157.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*162.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	28
*168.* Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	27
*172.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	26
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
*175.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
*181.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
*187.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
*189.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	22
*197.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	21
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
*208.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*213. *Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	19
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	19
*225.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	18
*241.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*251.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*261.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*271. *Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*280.* Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	13
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*289.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
*302.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	11
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	11
*317.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*349.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*379.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*406.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*445.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*482.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
 Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
*525.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
 Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*561.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*600.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*628.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
 Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	710
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 386
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	329
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	302
6. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	281
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 269
8. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	260
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	243

*TOP 10 Deutschland:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	490
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 381
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	317
4. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	312
5. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	293
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	233
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	216
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	202
Marlene Lufen D	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	202
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	188

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (3 Jan. 2011)

Cherubini schrieb:


> 1. Alena Gerber (D)
> 2. Julia Engelmann (D)
> 3. Maike von Bremen (D)
> 4. Lena Gercke (D)
> ...



Hallo Cherubini!

Dein heutiges Voting ist im obigen Ranking noch nicht berücksichtigt. Es wird in die nächste Veröffentlichung jedoch einfließen!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2011)

Und hier ist das erste Voting von Walt im Jahr 2011:

1. Romina Becks
2. Jasmin Lord
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Nina Heuser
5. Verena Zimmermann
6. Felicitas Woll
7. Alexandra Neldel
8. Lena Gercke
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Joy Lee Juana Abiola
Sophie Marceau
Susanne Bormann
Miriam Lahnstein

Gruß
Walt


----------



## bibabaer (4 Jan. 2011)

Hier mein Voting für den Jänner 2011

1.Padma Lakshmi
2.Keira Knightley
3.Shannyn Sossamon
4.Jennifer Connelly
5.Diane Kruger
6.Kate Beckinsale
7.Gisele Bundchen
8.Bar Refaeli
9.Michelle Hunziker
10.Zoe Saldana


----------



## legestoll (5 Jan. 2011)

Dies sei mein erstes Voting für 2011:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Mariah Carey
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Cora Schumacher
Anna Nicole Smith
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Admiral Tojo (5 Jan. 2011)

Gerade habe ich Internet-Zugang, und bevor ich noch vergesse, im Januar abzustimmen, mache ich es lieber jetzt.

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Eva Herman
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Catherine Deneuve
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Heidi Klum
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul
Mariah Carey
Christina Aguilera


----------



## syriaplanum (6 Jan. 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
also hier meine Lista:
1 Lacey Chabert
2 Nina Eichinger
3 Annett Möller 
4 Inez Björg David
5 Ivonne Schönherr
5 Kerstin Landsmann
6 Annemarie Warnkross
7 Mandy Capristo
8 Gabriella de Almeida Rinne
9 Funni Rinne
10 Jennifer Stano


----------



## letmatherjunge (6 Jan. 2011)

1. marisa miller
2. kelly brook
3. katy perry
4. jennifer aniston
5. angelina jolie
6. gemma atkinson
7. sofia vergara
8. barbara schöneberger
9. scarlett johansson
10. shakira


----------



## Limobil (9 Jan. 2011)

Und für den Januar habe ich nicht viel Neues zu bieten.

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Mariah Carey
6. Katy Perry
7. Kari Wuhrer
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Heidi Klum
10. Catherine Bell
10. Mandy Grace Capristo
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Walt (10 Jan. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 10.01.2011, 11:20 Uhr*

*Lena Gercke jetzt mit 500 Punkten, Kader Loth auf dem Vormarsch!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	718
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	500
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 394
*4. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	381
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	329
*7. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	321
*8.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	317
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	312
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	304
*11.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	284
*12.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	281
*14.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	271
*15. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	250
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	233
*17.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	218
*18.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	217
*19. * Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	216
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	202
*21.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	202
*22.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	188
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	188
*24.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	183
*25. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*27.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	173
*28. * Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
*29.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	157
*30.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*31.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*32. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	145
*33.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
*34.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	135
*35.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	134
*37.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	129
*38.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	120
*40.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*41.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	107
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	107
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	107
*44.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	105
*45.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	104
*46.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	100
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	100
*48.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	97
*49.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	95
*50.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	94
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	94
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	94
*53.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	93
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*56.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
*57.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
*58.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	90
*59.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	87
*60.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	84
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	84
*64.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	82
*65.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	81
*66.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	80
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*68.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	79
*69.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*70.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	76
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	76
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	76
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	76
*74.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	75
*75. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	74
*76.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	73
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	73
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	73
*79.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	72
*80.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	70
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	70
*82.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
*85.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	68
*86.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	67
*87.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	66
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	66
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*92.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
*93.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	64
*94.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*96.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	60
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	60
*99.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	59
*100.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	58
*101.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
*102.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	56
*105.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	53
*107.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*109.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*113.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	49
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	49
*116.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	46
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	46
*119.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 44
*122.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	43
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	43
*124.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*125.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*127.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
*128.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	39
*131.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	38
*133.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*138.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	36
[*B]143.* Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
144.[/B] Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*146.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	32
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*153.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*157. *Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*158.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*164.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	28
*171.* Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	27
*175.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	26
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
*178.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	25
*185. *Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	24
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	24
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
*193. *Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
*195.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
*204.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	21
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
*215.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*222.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*232.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	18
*247.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	17
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*257.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D, 16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*267.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*277.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*288.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*295.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*309.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
*322. *Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*355.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*385.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	8
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*417.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*455.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*491.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
*534.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*570.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*610.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Preity Zitna,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*638.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Lynn McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	1
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	1
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	1
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	718
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 394
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	329
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	304
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	284
7. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	281
9. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	271
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	250

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	500
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 381
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	321
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	317
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	312
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	233
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	216
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	202
Marlene Lufen D	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	202
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	188

Gruß Walt


----------



## bodywatch (16 Jan. 2011)

Was für eine Wahnsinnsarbeit, Danke Walt und Hut ab ...

Mein Ranking:

1. Arzu Basman (D/TUR)
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Manuela Arcuri (I)
4. Michelle Hunziker (CH)
5. Marlene Lufen (D)
6. Sonya Kraus (D)
7. Barbara Schöneberger (D)
8. Ornella Muti (I)
9. Jeanette Biedermann (D)
10. Sarah Connor


----------



## legestoll (18 Jan. 2011)

Ja, auch von mir mal wieder danke für die Mühe!!


----------



## Rich667 (18 Jan. 2011)

TOP 10 2011

1. Annelynne McCord
2. Natalie Portman
3. Natalie Imbruglia
4. Lili Allen
5. Jessica Heart
6. Jessica Lowndes
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Nora Tschirner
9. Shannon Sossamon
10.Isabell Horn

:thumbup:


----------



## Tomba (20 Jan. 2011)

1. Olga Farmaki
2. Inna Popenko
3. Hillary Fisher
4. Keeley Hazel
5. Victoria Metzker
6. Marta Gut
7. Pamela David
8. Belen Rodriquez
9. Doda
10. Myo Ling


----------



## punkerali (21 Jan. 2011)

Hier meine Liste:

Platz 1. Susan Sideropoulos, Scarlett Johansson und Katy Perry

Platz 2. Nina Moghaddam, Collien Fernandes und Jessica Biel

Platz 3. Charlotte Engelhardt und Annemarie Warnkross

Platz 4. Christina Aguilera

Platz 5. Monica Ivancan

Platz 6. Angelina Jolie

Platz 7. Milla Jovovich

Platz 8. Jessica Alba, Michelle Rodrigues

Platz 9. Michelle Trachtenberg

Platz 10. Rhona Mitra

Bitteschön........


----------



## L.K. (22 Jan. 2011)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Salma Hayek
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Nelly Furtado
6. Leona Lewis
7. Jessica Alba
8. Anne Hathaway
9. Jennifer Love Hewitt
10. Natalie Portman


----------



## maggi77 (24 Jan. 2011)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Sonya Kraus
3. Verona Pooth
4. Lisa Boyle
5. Sung Hi Lee
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Mariah Carey
8. Victoria Silvstedt
9. Monica Bellucci
10.Cora Schumacher


----------



## Monalover (25 Jan. 2011)

1)Steffi Graf
2)Sarah Connor
3)Uschi Glas
4)Mette Marit von Norwegen
5)Bettina Cramer
6)Meredith Michaels Beerbaum
7)Verona Pooth
8)Mandy Grace Capristo
9)Indira Weiss
10)Lind de Mol


----------



## Dirk-sf (25 Jan. 2011)

01. Cote de Pablo
02. Pauley Perrette
03. Catherine Bell
04. Angelina Jolie
05. Sahsa Alexander
06. Sandra Menges (ehemals Cretu), Nina Moghaddam und Charlotte Engelhardt 
07. Tina Ruland
08. Arzu Bazman
09. Sophie Marceau
10. Jeanette Biedermann
11. Terry Farrell
12. Pamela Anderson
13. Jamie Lynn Spears
14. Marina Sirtis


----------



## yeK (27 Jan. 2011)

01. Jennifer Walcott
02. Kim Kardashian
03. Salma Hayek
04. Christina Aguilera
05. Sandra Ahrabian
06. Meagan Good
07. Eva Mendez
08. Christina Milian
09. Jessica Alba
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Rohling (27 Jan. 2011)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Grosser*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## hase777 (27 Jan. 2011)

Hier ein momentan aktuelles Ranking von mir:
1.	Flavia Reinert
2.	Preity Zinta
3.	Vesna Pisarovic
4.	Kate Beckinsale
5.	Ludivine Sagnier
6.	Madeleine Stowe
7.	Liv Tyler
8.	Carice van Houten
9.	Eva Green
10.	Rachel Weisz


----------



## Walt (28 Jan. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 28.01.2011, 11:50 Uhr*

*Christina Aguliera überschreitet die 400-Punkte-Marke, Britney Spears fällt zurück. Deutsche Celebs im kommen!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	733
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	500
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 408
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	399
*5.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
*6.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	338
*7.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	321
*8.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	317
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	315
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	304
*11.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	290
*13.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	284
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
*15.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	250
*16.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	243
*17.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	225
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	220
*19.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	217
*20.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	208
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	202
*22.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	188
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	188
*24.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	183
*25.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*27.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	173
*28.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
*30.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	155
*31.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*32.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*33.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	139
*34.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	138
*35.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
3*6.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	134
*38.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	121
*39.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	120
*41.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	117
*42.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	115
*43.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*44.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	107
*45.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	106
*46.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	105
*47.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	104
*48.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
*49.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	97
*50. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	95
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	95
*52.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	94
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	94
*54.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	93
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	93
*56.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*58.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	91
*60.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	90
*61. * Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	88
*63.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	84
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	84
*66.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	82
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	82
*68.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	81
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
*70.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	80
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
*72.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	79
*73.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*74.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	76
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	76
*76.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	75
*77. * Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim,	73
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	73
*80.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	72
*81.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	70
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	70
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	70
*84. * Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	69
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	69
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
*87.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	68
*88.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	67
*89.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	66
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
*93.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
*94.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	64
*95.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	63
*96.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*98. * Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	60
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	60
*101.* Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*102.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	58
*103.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
*104.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	56
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	56
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	56
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	56
*108.* Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 54
*109.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
*110. *Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*112.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*116.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	49
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	49
*119.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	47
*120.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	46
*122.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*124.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	43
*125.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*126.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*128.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
*129.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
*133.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	38
*135.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*140.* Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	36
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	36
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*145.* Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*146.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*148.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*154.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*159.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*161.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
*169.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	28
*175.* Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	27
*179.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	26
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
*182.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	25
*188.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
*194.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
*197.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*207.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*217.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*226.* Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*237.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*251.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*258. *Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 16
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*271.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
 Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*282.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*294.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*301.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*315.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*332.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*369.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*402.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	8
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*436.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*480.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
*521.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
*568.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer, A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*605.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*646.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*675.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	733
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 408
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	338
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	304
6. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA, 290
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	290
8. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	284
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	250

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	500
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 399
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	321
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	317
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	315
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	243
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	225
8. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	208
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	202
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	188

Gruß Walt


----------



## mathias_353004 (28 Jan. 2011)

1.Barbara Schöneberger
2.Christine Neubauer
3.Verona Pooth
4.Kati Witt
5.Andrea Kiewel
6.Sonja Kraus
7.Jeanette Biedermann
8.Simone Thomalla
9.Charlotte Engelhardt
10.Collien Fernandes


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Feb. 2011)

mein Februar Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Cheryl Cole
4. Yvonne Catterfeld
5. Janina Uhse
6. Alida-Nadine Kurras
7. Rachael Carpani
8. Tina Kaiser
9. Anna Heesch
10. Olivia Wilde


----------



## Cherubini (1 Feb. 2011)

1. Collien Fernandes (D)
2. Alena Gerber (D)
3. Maike von Bremen (D)
4. Julia Engelmann (D)
5. Indira Weis (D)
6. Miriam Rathmann (D)
7. Sophia Thomalla (D)
8. Romina Becks (D)
9. Lena Gercke (D)
10. Vanessa Jung (D)


----------



## JohnDaniels (1 Feb. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10. Sophia Thomalla
10. Sandy Mölling


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Feb. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Judith Rakers
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## tort3 (1 Feb. 2011)

1. Inez Björg David
2. Lena Gercke
3. Alexandra Neldel
4. Leo Bartsch
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Vanessa Hudgens
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Sara Nuru
9. Giulia Siegel
10. Michelle Hunziker


----------



## legestoll (4 Feb. 2011)

Februar:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Mariah Carey
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Cora Schumacher
Anna Nicole Smith
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## mephisto5 (5 Feb. 2011)

mein februar ranking:

1. erica durance
2. kate beckinsale
3. janina uhse
4. jennifer morrison
5. clara morgane
6. katja burkard
7. holly valance
8. amber valletta
9. ulrike frank
10. maria sharapova


----------



## Admiral Tojo (6 Feb. 2011)

Meine Stimmabgabe für Februar:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Catherine Deneuve
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Heidi Klum
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul
Mariah Carey
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Walt (6 Feb. 2011)

Nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub werde ich nächste Woche ein neues Ranking veröffentlichen.

Gruß 
Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Feb. 2011)

....und hier ist Walts Februar-Ranking:

1. Nina Heuser
2. Felicitas Woll
3. Romina Becks
4. Lena Gercke
5. Jasmin Lord
6. Verena Zimmermann
7. Renée Weibel
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Miriam Lahnstein
10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## mcplayer (9 Feb. 2011)

jetzt hört auf euch anzufahren, wir sind doch alle hier um spaß zu haben.

hier meine liste, bilder folgen eventuell noch.

1. Marlene Lufen / Christina Aguilera
2. Annika Kipp
3. Ramone Drews (wenn sie als celeb zugelassen wird )
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Catherine Zeta-Jones
6. Jessica Simpson
7. Mutya Buena
8. Pamela Anderson
9. Julia Siegel
10. Kadar Loth (es geht ja hier nur ums aussehen )


----------



## Fucking D (9 Feb. 2011)

hier mal meine liste 


1. Miranda Cosgrove
2. Paz Vega
3. Fernanda Brandao
4. Jennifer Love Hewitt
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Shakira
7. Eva Mendes
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Emmy Rossum
10. Janine Kunze


----------



## zulima (10 Feb. 2011)

1.Cheryl Cole
2.Katy Perry
3.Alexandra Neldel
4.Fernanda Brandao
5.Megan Fox
6.Michelle Hunziker
7.Annika Kipp
8.Kylie Minogue
9.Emma Watson
10.Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Limobil (10 Feb. 2011)

Für Februar sieht mein Voting so aus:

1. Morgan Fairchild
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Katy Perry
6. Kari Wuhrer
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Heidi Klum
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Catherine Bell
10. Mandy Grace Capristo
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## ahmin (10 Feb. 2011)

1.Kader Loth
2.Heidi Klum
3.Lena M. Landruth


----------



## Anakin (12 Feb. 2011)

kann man hier noch mitmachen?

wenn ja hier mal meine liste

1. Natalie Portman
2. Katy Perry
3. Cheryl Cole
4. Annika Kipp
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Mila Kunis
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (12 Feb. 2011)

1. Katy Perry
2. Jenny McCarthy
3. Anja Kling
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Jessica Ginkel
7. Jennifer Taylor
8. Megan Fox
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## write (19 Feb. 2011)

Super Idee- Danke!


----------



## Dann76 (21 Feb. 2011)

1. Kay-Sölve Richter
2. Franziska Rubin
3. Annika Kipp
4. Astrid Frohloff
5. Yvonne Ransbach
6. Victoria Hermann
7. Stephanie Meißner
8. Stephanie Puls
9. Tatjana Ohm
10. Karin Schubert


----------



## kanacky00 (21 Feb. 2011)

1.Fernanda Brandao
2.Cheryl Cole
3.Lena Gercke
4.Mandy Capristo
5.Alena Gerber
6.Gabriella de Almeida Rinne
7.Nina Dobrev
8.Sylvie van der Vaart
9.Rihanna
10.Halle Berry


----------



## Euer Walt mal fast anonym (22 Feb. 2011)

So heute mal etwas unkonventionell, aber da ich hier am Arbeitsplatz aus iregndwelchen Gründen die Seite nicht öffnen kann, eben das Ranking in dieser vereinfachten Form, Stand 22.02.2011, 09:42 Uhr

Neues Ranking ist endlich da: Jetzt 4 Deutsche Celebs unter den ersten 6 der Welt! 
Fernanda Brandao und Lena Meyer-Landrut erstmals in den TOP 100.

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	744
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	526
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 436
4. Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	426
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	355
6. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	353
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	338
9. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	325
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	311
11. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	309
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	308
13. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
14. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	259
16. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	257
17. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	230
18. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	228
19, Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	225
20. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	224
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	211
22. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	195
23. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	193
24. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	188
25. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
26. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	173
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	173
28. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	164
29. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
31. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	150
33. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
34. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	141
35. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	140
36. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
37. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	134
39. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	122
40. Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
41. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	119
42. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	118
43. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	114
44. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
45. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	110
46. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	107
47. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	106
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	106
49. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	104
50. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	102
51. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
52. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	100
53. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	99
54. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	98
55. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
56. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	94
57. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	93
58. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
60. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	91
62. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	89
63. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
64. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	87
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	87
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	87
67. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	86
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	86
69. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	85
71. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
72. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	83
73. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	82
74. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	81
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	81
77. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	80
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	80
81. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
82. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	76
83. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	73
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	73
86. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	71
87. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	70
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	70
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	70
90. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	69
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	69
93. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	67
94. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	66
96. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	65
98. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
100. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	61
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	61
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	61
103. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
106. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
107. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	57
109. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	56
110. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 54
111. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	53
113. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
115. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
120. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	49
122. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
123. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	46
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	46
126. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
127. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
128. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
130. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
132. Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
136. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
137. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
142. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
146. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
149. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	34
150. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
151. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
158. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
163. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	30
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	30
168. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	29
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	29
176. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
181. Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
184. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
186. JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
190. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
195. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
199. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
208. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
218. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
228. Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
240. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
255. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	17
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
265. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
276. Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
289. Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
298. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
320. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
335. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
372. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
407. Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL
8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
441. Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
485. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
525. Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,
5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Miriam Ruthmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
574. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	4
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
614. Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
653. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
682. Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	744
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 436
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	338
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	311
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	309
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	308
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	257

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	526
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 426
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	355
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	353
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	325
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	259
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	230
8. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	228
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	211
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	195

Gruß Walt


----------



## Kristinator (22 Feb. 2011)

Das ist ja wohl total cool hier. Da will ich gleich mitmachen.

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Katy Perry
3. Kader Loth
4. Simone Thomalla
5. Katie Price
6. Tara Reid
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Anita Ekberg
9. Sophia Loren
10. Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Walt (22 Feb. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 22.02.2011, 13:38 Uhr*

*Neues Ranking ist endlich da: Jetzt 4 Deutsche Celebs unter den ersten 6 der Welt! 
Fernanda Brandao und Lena Meyer-Landrut erstmals in den TOP 100.*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	748
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	526
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 446
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	426
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	361
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	355
*7.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
*8.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	338
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	325
*10.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	311
*11.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	309
*12.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	308
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	259
*16.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	257
*17. * Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	230
*18.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	228
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	225
*20.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	224
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	211
*22.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	195
*23.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	193
*24.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	188
*25.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	182
*26.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
*28.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	173
*29.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	164
*30.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
*32.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	150
*34.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*35.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	141
*36.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	140
*37. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
*38.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	134
*40.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	122
*41.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
*42.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	119
*43.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	118
*44.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	114
*45.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*46.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	110
*47.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	107
*48.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	106
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	106
*50.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	104
*51.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	102
*52.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
*53. * Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	100
*54.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	99
*55.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	98
*56.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*57.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	94
*58.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	93
*59.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*60.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	91
*62.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	89
*63.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
*64.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	87
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	87
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	87
*68.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	86
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	86
*70.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	85
*72.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
*73.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	83
*74.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	82
*75.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	81
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	81
*78.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	80
*81.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*82.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	76
*83.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	73
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	73
*86.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	71
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	71
*88.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	70
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	70
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	70
*91.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	69
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	69
*94.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	67
*95.* Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
*96.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	65
*98.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	62
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*100. *Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	61
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	61
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	61
*103.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
*104.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*106.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*107.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	57
*109.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	56
*110.* Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 54
*111.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	53
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	53
*113.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*115.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*120.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	49
*122.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*123.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	46
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	46
*126.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*127.* Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*128.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	41
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*130.* Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*132.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
*136.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*137.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	37
*142.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*146.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	35
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*150.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	34
*151.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*152.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*159.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	31
*165.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	30
 Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	30
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	30
*170.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
*176.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*181.* Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*184.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
*186.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*190.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
*195.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
*199.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*208.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*218.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	20
*228.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*240.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*255.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	17
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	17
*265.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*276.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*289.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*298.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*305.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*320.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*335.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*372.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*407.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*441.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*485.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
 Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*525.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Miriam Ruthmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
*574.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	4
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*614.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*654.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*683.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
 Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	748
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 446
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	338
5. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	311
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	309
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	308
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	281
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	257

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	526
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 426
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	361
4. Annika Kipp, D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	355
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	325
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	259
7. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	230
8. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	228
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	211
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	195

Gruß Walt


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Feb. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## thebigy (23 Feb. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Rose Byrne
3. Nina Moghaddam
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Shiri Appleby
6. Rachel McAdams
7. Sylvie Van der Vaad
8. Lena Gercke
9. Janine Reinhard
10.Eva Habermann
Top 10 werchselt dann und wann mal aber grundsätzlich christallisiert sich hauptsächlich der süße Typ heraus.


----------



## ilovefernanda (23 Feb. 2011)

ich liebe fernada brandao ^^ die is die geilste hab sie schonmal angefaasst und geküsst dann wurd ich verhaftet =D


----------



## Quick Nick (1 März 2011)

mein März Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Rachael Carpani
4. Cheryl Cole
5. Janina Uhse
6. Bridie Carter
7. Tina Kaiser
8. Magdalena Voigt
9. Anna Heesch
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Cherubini (1 März 2011)

1. Xenia Georgia Assenza (D)
2. Miriam Rathmann (D)
3. Alena Gerber (D)
4. Friederike Sipp (D)
5. Natalie Portman (ISR)
6. Collien Fernandes (D)
7. Sandy Mölling (D)
8. Natalie Alison (AUT)
9. Lindsey Vonn (USA)
10. Vanessa Jung (D)


----------



## legestoll (1 März 2011)

Mal was Neues: Ich gehe völlig unverändert in den neuen Monat; hier ist die März-Liste.

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Mariah Carey
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Cora Schumacher
Anna Nicole Smith
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Xtinalover (1 März 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Judith Rakers
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Maxi Biewer
10. Torrie Wilson


----------



## tort3 (2 März 2011)

1. Inez Björg David
2. Lena Gercke
3. Vanessa Hudgens
4. Arzu Bazman
5. Alexandra Neldel
6. Leo Bartsch
7. Jeanette Biedermann
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Giulia Siegel
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Kristinator (2 März 2011)

Christina
ist die Größte! Hier mein März-Ranking:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Katy Petry
4. Katie Price
5. Tara Reid
6. Simone Thomalla
7. Anita Ekberg
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Sophia Loren
10. Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Kristinator (2 März 2011)

Bei 3. muss es natürlich Perry heißen!


----------



## Walt (3 März 2011)

...und hier ist Walts Ranking im März 2011:

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Lena Gercke
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Renée Weibel
5. Jessica Ginkel
6. Felicitas Woll
7. Verena Bonato
8. Nina Heuser
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Sophie Marceau
Alyssa Milano
Susanne Bormann
Birte Glang


----------



## wolke2009 (3 März 2011)

1. Alexandra Neldel
2. Alyson Hannigan
3. Britney Spears
4. Yvonne Catterfeld
5. Tina Ruland
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Lina van de maas
8. Gina Bellman
9. Cote de Pablo
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Anakin (4 März 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Cheryl Cole
4. Annika Kipp
5. Janina Uhse
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Britney Spears
9. Megan Fox
10. Katy Perry


----------



## saboteur87 (4 März 2011)

1.lena meyer-landrut


----------



## Walt (4 März 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 04.03.2011, 09:45 Uhr*

*Alyssa Milano fliegt aus den TOP 10, jetzt nur noch zwölfte und Miriam Lahnstein verdrängt Verena Kerth aus den deutschen TOP 10!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	753
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	547
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 476
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	439
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	380
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	365
*7.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	339
*8. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	338
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	334
*10.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	318
*11.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	314
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	312
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	289
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	268
*16.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	260
*17.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	238
*18.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	231
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	231
*20.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	224
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	219
*22.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	209
*23.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	201
*24.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	191
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	188
*26.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	174
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	174
*29.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	169
*30.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
*33.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	153
*34. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	150
*35.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	148
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*37.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	147
*38. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	137
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
*40.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	134
*42. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	128
*43.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	120
*44.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	119
*45.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	114
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	114
*47. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*48.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	107
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	107
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	107
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	107
*52.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	106
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	106
*54.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	103
*55.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	102
*56.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
*57.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	100
*58.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	96
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*60.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	95
*61.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	93
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	93
*63.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*66. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	91
*68.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	90
*69. * Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	89
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	89
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	89
*72.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
*73.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
*74.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	86
*75.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85
*76.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	84
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
*78.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	83
*79.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	81
*81.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	80
*84.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	79
*85.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	78
*86.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	77
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	77
*90.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	74
*91.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
*92.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	72
*93.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
*94.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	70
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	70
*96.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB, 69
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	69
*98.* Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	66
*99.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	65
*101.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	63
*103.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	62
*105.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	61
*106.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
*107.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*109.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*110.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
*111.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	56
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	56
*113.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	54
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	54
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 54
*116.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	53
*118.* Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*119.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*124.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
*125.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	47
*127.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	46
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	46
*130.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	44
*133.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	42
*136.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	41
*137.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*140.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
*142.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*143.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*147.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*151.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*154.* Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	34
*155.* Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*157.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*164.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*169.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	30
*173.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
*179.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*184.* Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*188.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
*190.* JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*193.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	24
*198.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	23
*203.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*212.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*223. *Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	20
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	20
*234.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*246.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*261.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	17
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	17
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	17
*270.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	16
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*281.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*294.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*304.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*312.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*328.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*344.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*380.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*416.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*452.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*495.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*536.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
*585.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*625.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*665.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*695.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	753
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 476
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	339
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	338
5. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	318
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	314
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	312
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	290
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	289
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	260

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	547
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 439
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	380
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	365
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	334
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	268
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	238
8. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	231
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	219
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	209

Gruß Walt


----------



## Limobil (6 März 2011)

Für März sieht mein Voting so aus:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Katy Perry
6. Kari Wuhrer
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Heidi Klum
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Catherine Bell
10. Mandy Grace Capristo
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## mephisto5 (6 März 2011)

märz schaut so aus bei mir:

1. kaley cuoco
2. erica durance
3. kate beckinsale
4. clara morgane
5. jennifer morrison
6. katja burkard
7. miriam lange
8. janina uhse
9. heike trinker
10. courteney cox


----------



## pat72 (8 März 2011)

1.Angelina Jolie
2.Charlize Theron
3.Salma Hayek
4.Jessica Biel
5.Jessica Alba
6.Anne Hathaway
7.Scarlett Johansson
8.Kate Beckinsale
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Collien Fernandes


----------



## Moreblack (8 März 2011)

1. Annemarie Eilfeld
2. Doutzen Kroes
3. Emma Watson
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Kristen Stewart
6. Zhang Jingchu
7. Jessica Alba
8. Toni Garrn
9. Scarlett Johansson
10. Mandy Capristo


----------



## JohnDaniels (9 März 2011)

Meine Liste:

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## General (9 März 2011)

1.Hayden Panettiere
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Christina Aguilera
5.Jennifer Love Hewitt
6.Susanne Bormann
7.Maria Sharapova
8.Jessica Alba
9.Sophie Marceau
10.Avril Lavigne
______________


----------



## rainilenzi (9 März 2011)

1. jessica alba
2.annemarie warnkross
3.nicole scherzinger
4.penelope cruz
5.heidi klum
6.adriana lima
7.sara nuru
8.michelle hunziker
9.tila tequila
10.sonya kraus


----------



## BIG 2 (9 März 2011)

1.Jessica Biel
2.Jennifer Aniston
3.Jessica Alba
4.Evangeline Lilly
5.Ali Later
6.Emma Watson
7.Olivia Wilde
8.Tina Kaiser
9.Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
10.Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Admiral Tojo (10 März 2011)

Meine Stimmabgabe für März:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Catherine Deneuve
6. Heidi Klum
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul
Mariah Carey
Christina Aguilera


----------



## maggi77 (10 März 2011)

1.Ramona Drews
2.Sonya Kraus
3.Davorka
4.Laura Angel
5.Verona Pooth
6.Christina Aguilera
7.Micaela Schäfer
8.Alexandra Kamp
9.Tila Tequila
10.Katie Price


----------



## frank 43 (11 März 2011)

1.Selena Gomez
2.Emma Watson
3.Shannen Doherty
4.Melissa Joan Hart
5.Hollie Mary Combs
6.Rose Mc Gowan
7.Alyssa Milano
8.Alyson Hannigan
9.Sarah Michele Gellar
10.Kaley Cuoco


----------



## shoeslicker (15 März 2011)

Meine TOP 10:

1.) Senna Guemmour
2.) Jessica Wahls
3.) Kader Loth
4.) Sandra Ahrabian
5.) Gülcan
6.) Haifa Wehbe
7.) Rashida Dati
8.) Kim & Kourtney Kardashian
9.) Sara Akeera
10.) Nina Mogghadam


----------



## olli256 (15 März 2011)

1. Evangeline Lilly
2. Annika Kipp
3. Leah Remini
4. Jessica Biel
5. Stephanie Puls ( Nachrichten N24 )
6. Angelina Jolie
7. Sandra Bullock
8. Avril Lavigne
9. Jennifer Aniston
10. Lena


----------



## Marius15694 (27 März 2011)

1.Katy Perry
2.Cobie Smulders
3.Britta Steffen
5.Lena Meyer-Landrut
5.Emma Watson
6.Blanka Vlasic
7.Magdalena Neuner
8.Demi Lovato
9.Kaley Cuoco
10.Jessica Biel


----------



## Walt (1 Apr. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand 01.04.2011, 07:57

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein neues Ranking. Sorry, hatte wenig Zeit.*


*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	779
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	547
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 496
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	448
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	407
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	374
*7. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	369
*8.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	348
*9. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	335
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	335
*11.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	323
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	316
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	315
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	289
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	278
*16.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	264
*17. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	248
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	238
*19. * Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	231
*20.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	230
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	219
*22.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	209
*23.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	208
*24.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	201
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	199
*26. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	184
*27.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*28. * Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
*29.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	169
*30.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	165
*31.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
*33. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	155
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	155
*35.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*36.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	147
*37.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	144
*38.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	137
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
*40.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	135
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*42. * Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	129
*43.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	127
*44.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	121
*45.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	117
*46.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	116
*47.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	114
*48.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	113
*49.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*50.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	110
*51.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*52.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	107
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	107
*54.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	103
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	103
*56. * Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
*57.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	100
*58.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	99
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	99
*60.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	96
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*62.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	95
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	95
*64.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	93
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	93
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	93
*67.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*70.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	91
*72.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	89
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	89
*74.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	88
*75.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
*76.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	85
*77.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	84
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	84
*79.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	83
*80.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	82
*81.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
*82.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*84.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	79
*85.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	78
*86.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	77
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	77
*90.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	74
*91.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
*92.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	72
*93.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
*94.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	70
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	70
 Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	70
*97. * Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	69
*99.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	68
*100.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	65
*103.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	63
*105.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*106.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	61
*107. *Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
*110.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*112.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*113.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	57
*115.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	56
*116.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	54
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	54
*118.* Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*119.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	51
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	51
*124.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*126.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*127.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	46
*129.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	44
*132.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	42
*135.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	41
*136.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*139.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
*142.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*143.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*148.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*152.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*155.* Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	34
*157.* Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*160.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	32
*165.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*169.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	30
*172.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
*177.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*183.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*188.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	26
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	26
*190.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*195.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	24
*203.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	23
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	23
*211.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*222.* Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*232.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	20
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
*243.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*255.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*266.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
*272.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*281.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*294.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*303.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*312.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	12
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	12
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*331.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*348.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*386.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*422.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*459.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*503.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*545.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*598.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*638.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*680.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*711.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	779
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 496
3. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, ,	348
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA	369
5. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	335
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	323
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	316
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	315
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	289
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	264

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	547
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 448
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	407
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	374
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	335
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	278
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	248
8. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	231
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	219
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	209

Gruß Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Apr. 2011)

Mein April Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Rachael Carpani
4. Cheryl Cole
5. Bridie Carter
6. Britney Spears
7. Tina Kaiser 
8. Yvonne Catterfeld
9. Alida Kurras
10. Sandra Ahrabian


----------



## Cherubini (1 Apr. 2011)

1. Ruth Moschner (D)
2. Isabel Edvardsson (SWE)
3. Andrea Petkovic (D)
4. Friederike Sipp (D)
5. Ania Niedieck (D)
6. Alena Gerber (D)
7. Josephine Schmidt (D)
8. Florentine Lahme (D)
9. Vanessa Jung (D)
10. Silvana Koch-Mehrin (D)


----------



## tort3 (1 Apr. 2011)

1. Inez Björg David
2. Arzu Bazman
3. Lena Gercke
4. Vanessa Hudgens
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Alexandra Neldel
7. Leo Bartsch
8. Giulia Siegel
9. Michelle Hunziker
10. Fiona Erdmann


----------



## Walt (1 Apr. 2011)

...und hier ist Walts April Voting:

1. Nina Heuser
2. Lena Gercke
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Romina Becks
5. Renée Weibel
6. Verena Bonato
7. Felicitas Woll
8. Miriam Lahnstein
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Sophie Marceau
10. Alyssa Milano
10. Inez Björg David
10. Magdalena Neuner
10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## mephisto5 (2 Apr. 2011)

april:

1. kate beckinsale
2. erica durance
3. kaley cuoco
4. maria sharapova
5. katja burkard
6. clara morgane
7. jennifer morrison
8. birgit schrowange
9. courteney cox
10. cameron diaz
10. ulrike frank 
10. holly valance


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Apr. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Judith Rakers
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Maxi Biewer
10. Sharmell Sullivan


----------



## kayleigh1960 (6 Apr. 2011)

1. Eva la Rue
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Patricia Kaas
4. Alexandra Kamps
5. Marialla Ahrens
6. Halle Berry
7. Paris Hilton
8. Emily Procter
9. Raquel Welsh
10. Tina Kaiser


----------



## Anakin (7 Apr. 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Katherine Heigl
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Annika Kipp
5. Britney Spears
6. Katy Perry
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Nicole Scherzinger
9. Megan Fox
10. Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Admiral Tojo (10 Apr. 2011)

Meine Stimmabgabe für April, unverändert:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Catherine Deneuve
6. Heidi Klum
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul
Mariah Carey
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Walt (15 Apr. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING; Stand: 15.04.2011 11:14 Uhr.

Keine wesentlichen Veränderungen an der Spitze. Lena Meyer-Landrut kann zulegen.*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	789
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	564
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 507
*4. * Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	448
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	416
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	391
*7.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	369
*8.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	348
*9.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	343
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	341
*11.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	325
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	317
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	315
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	300
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	287
*16.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	264
*17.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	248
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	239
*19.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	234
*20.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	233
*21.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	227
*22.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	213
*23.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	212
*24. * Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	207
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	199
*26.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	184
*27.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*28.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
*29.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	173
*30. * Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	165
*31.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
*33.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	155
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	155
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	155
*36.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	154
*37.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	148
*38.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	144
*39.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	137
*40.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	135
*41.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*42.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	129
*43.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	127
*44.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	125
*45.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	123
*46.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	122
*47.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	116
*48. * Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	114
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	114
*50. * Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*51.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	110
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	110
*53.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*55.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	107
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	107
*57.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	104
*58.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	103
*59.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	101
*61.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	99
*62.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	98
*63.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	97
*64.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*65.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	95
*66.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	94
*67.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	93
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	93
*69.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*72.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	91
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	91
*74.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	89
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	89
*76.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	88
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	88
*78.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
*79.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	85
*80.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	83
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	83
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	83
*83.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	81
*85.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*87.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	78
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	78
*89.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	77
*91.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	76
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	76
*93.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	75
*94.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	74
*95.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
*96.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
*98.* Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	69
*100.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	65
*104.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	63
*106.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*107.* Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	61
*108.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
*111.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*113.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*114. *Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	57
*116.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	56
*117.* Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	55
*118.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	52
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*122.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	51
*126.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	49
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*129.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*130.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	46
*131.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
*133.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	43
*134.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	42
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	42
*138.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	41
*139.* Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	40
*143.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*147.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*148.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*153.* Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	36
*157.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*159.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	34
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
*161.* Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*163.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*168.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	31
*173.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*175.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
*181.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*187.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*192.* Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	26
*193.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*199.* Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	24
*208.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	23
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	23
*216.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*226.* Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*236.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	20
*246.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*259.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*270.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
*275.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*285.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*298.* Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	14
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
*310. *Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*319.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*334.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*351.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*389.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	9
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*425.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*464.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
 Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*507.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*551.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*602.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*641.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*683.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*715.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	789
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 507
3. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	369
4. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	348
5. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	343
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	325
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	317
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	315
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	300
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	264

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	564
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 448
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	416
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	391
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	341
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	287
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	248
8. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	233
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	227
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	212

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (15 Apr. 2011)

Bin spät dran für April:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Gail O´Grady
4. Catherine Bell
5. Cora Schumacher
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Mariah Carey
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
10. Kate Beckinsale
Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Kristinator (15 Apr. 2011)

Für April -

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Katy Perry
4. Holly Valance
5. Michelle Heaton
6. Sabrina Salerno
7. Jenny Elvers
8. Sarah Douglas
9. Deborah Shelton
10. Tara Reid


----------



## JohnDaniels (16 Apr. 2011)

Meine Liste:

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Kenno96 (16 Apr. 2011)

1:Miley Cyrus
2:Britt Hagedorn
3:Shakira
4:Fernanda Brandao
5:Jessica Alba
6alina Rojinski
7:Rihanna
8:Britney Spears


----------



## Bruce83 (17 Apr. 2011)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Elisha Cuthbert
3. Jessica Alba
4. Shana Hiatt
5. Ashley Tisdale
6. Sarah Engels
7. Annika Kipp
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Eva Longoria
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## Anniie (17 Apr. 2011)

1. Hilary Duff
2. Nina Dobrev
3. Vanessa Anne Hudgens
4. Demi Lovato
5. Victoria Justice
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Shakira
8. Taylor Swift
9. Kristen Bell
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## alpennudel (18 Apr. 2011)

OK, möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen

1. Dr. Franziska Rubin
2. Maxi Biewer
3. Bettina Tietjen
4. Karin Niemeyer
5. Verena Scheitz
6. Annika Wichmann
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Susanne Langhans
9. Andrea Krätzig
10. Anja Petzold


----------



## Tapir (23 Apr. 2011)

1.) Helene Fischer
2.) Gemma Atkinson
3.) Alena Gerber
4.) Julia Schober
5.) Fernanda Brandao
6.) Fiona Erdmann
7.) Elisha Cuthbert
8.) Audrina Patridge
9.) Annemarie Warnkross
10.) Monica Ivancan


----------



## JohnDaniels (26 Apr. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Sverige (27 Apr. 2011)

1) Helene Fischer
2) Elisha Cuthbert
3) Jessica Alba
4) Yvonne Catterfeld
5) Tina Kaiser
6) Shana Hiatt
7) Jessica Simpson
8) Alena Gerber
9) Megan Fox
10) Kate Hudson


----------



## Limobil (28 Apr. 2011)

Puh, gerade noch geschafft im April:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Katy Perry
6. Heidi Klum
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Catherine Bell
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut

10. Mandy Grace Capristo
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde
10. Kari Wuhrer


----------



## Freibier (30 Apr. 2011)

1. Fatmire "Lira" Bajramaj
2. Emma Watson
3. Lena Meyer-landrut
4. Elisabeth Seitz
5. Collien Fernandes 
6. Anna Kurnikowa
7. Angelina Jolie 
8. Mariah Carey 
9. Shakira 
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Mai 2011)

Mein Mai Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Rachael Carpani
3. Tina Kaiser
4. Britney Spears
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Ana Ivanovic
7. Caroline Wozniacki
8. Sandra Ahrabian
9. Anna Heesch
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Mai 2011)

1.Christina Aguilera
2.Ramona Drews
3. Jodie Marsh
4. Bea Peters
5. Verena Kerth
6. Judith Rakers
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9.Hadiya Hohmann
10. Verena Wriedt


----------



## Roland I (2 Mai 2011)

dieser beitrag ist schön


----------



## Cherubini (2 Mai 2011)

1. Emmy Rossum (USA)
2. Ruth Moschner (D)
3. Eva Green (F)
4. Theresa Underberg (D)
5. Olga Kurylenko (UKR)
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut (D)
7. Isabel Edvardsson (SWE)
8. Alena Gerber (D)
9. Vanessa Jung (D)
10. Fernanda Brandao (BRA)


----------



## tort3 (2 Mai 2011)

1)Jeanette Biedermann
2)Vanessa Hudgens
3)Inez Björg David
4)Lena Gercke
5)Arzu Bazman
6)Mandy Capristo
7)Leo Bartsch
8)Fiona Erdmann
9)Sylvie van der Vaart
10)Sarah Bogen


----------



## Anakin (2 Mai 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Katherine Heigl
3. Britney Spears
4. Sila Sahin
5. Annika Kipp
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## kayleigh1960 (3 Mai 2011)

Hier meine Mai-Votes:
1. Eva la Rue
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Lira Bajramaj
4. Patricia Kaas
5. Alexandra Kamps
6. Anja Mittag
7. Marialla Ahrens
8. Emily Deschanel
9. Paris Hilton
10. Emily Procter


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 04.05.2011, 13:49 Uhr!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	790
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	571
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 535
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	470
*5. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	445
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	411
*7.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
*8.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	363
*9.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	354
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	351
*11.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	341
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	317
*13.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	316
*14.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	315
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in ?,	296
*16.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	270
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	270
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	249
*19. * Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	234
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	234
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	234
*22.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	229
*23.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	213
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	213
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	199
*26.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	184
*27.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	179
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*29.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	174
*30.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	173
*31.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
*32.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	163
*33.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	162
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	162
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	161
*36.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	155
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	155
*38.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	150
*39.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	147
*40.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	144
*41.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	139
*42.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	136
*43.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*44.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	131
*45.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	130
*46.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	128
*47.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	125
*48.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	123
*49.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	120
*50.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	118
*51.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	117
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*54.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	115
*55.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	112
*56.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	109
*57.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	108
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*60.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	107
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	107
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	107
*63.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	102
*64.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	101
*66.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	99
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	99
*68.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	98
*69.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	97
*70.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	96
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*72.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	93
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	93
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	93
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	93
*76.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*78.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	90
*79.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	88
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	88
*81.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	87
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
*83.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	86
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	86
*85.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	83
*86.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
*87.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*89.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	79
*90.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	78
*91.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*92.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	76
*93.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	75
*94.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	74
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	74
*96.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
*97.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	71
*101.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	69
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	69
*104.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	65
*107.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
*108.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*109. *Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
*112.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*114.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*115.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	57
*117.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	56
*118.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	55
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	55
*120.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	54
*121.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	53
*122.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	52
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	52
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*126.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	51
*130.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*131.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*132.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	45
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	45
*134.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
*136.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	43
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	43
*138.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	42
*141.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	41
*142.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	40
*147.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*151.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*155.* Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*160.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*162.* Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
*163.* Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*165.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*169.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	31
*175.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*177.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	29
*183.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*189.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	27
*196.* Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	26
*197.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	25
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	25
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	25
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*206. *Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	24
*216.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	23
*223.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*235.* Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	21
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	21
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*246.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
*253. *Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*267. *Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 ub Gjurakovc/YU, 18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*278.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*285.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*295.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*309.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*323.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*330.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*344.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*361.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*399.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	?,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*433.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij, 8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*471.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	?,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*518.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*560.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
 Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,
5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*614.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
 Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*655.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	?,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*698.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D, 11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*733.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	790
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 535
3. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
4. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	363
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	354
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	341
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	317
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	316
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	315
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	270

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	571
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 470
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	445
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	411
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	351
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in ?,	296
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	270
8. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	234
9. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	234
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	213
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 in München/D,	213

Gruß Walt


----------



## Buterfly (4 Mai 2011)

1) Emily Deschanel
2) Gisele Bundchen
3) Jennifer Morrison
4) Nelly Furtado
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Johanna Klum
7) Courtney Cox
8) Jessica Biel
9) Elisha Cuthbert
10) Angelina Jolie


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2011)

....und hier ist Walts Ranking für den Monat Mai 2011:

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Valentina Pahde
3. Renée Weibel
4. Fernanda Brandao
5. Miriam Lahnstein
6. Lena Gercke
7. Theresa Underberg
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## legestoll (4 Mai 2011)

Und hier ist mein Mai-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Mariah Carey
Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## mephisto5 (8 Mai 2011)

mai voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Clara Morgane
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Sarah Engels
5. Erica Durance
6. Katja Burkard
7. juliette menke
8. hilary swank
9. miriam lange
10. maria sharapova
10. ulrike frank


----------



## Limobil (12 Mai 2011)

Im Mai bin ich früher dran:

1. Deborah Shelton
2. Kader Loth
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Catherine Bell
5. Katy Perry
6. Heidi Klum
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Mandy Grace Capristo
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde
10. Kari Wuhrer


----------



## Walt (13 Mai 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING; Stand: 13.05.2011, 11:53 Uhr*

*Kate Beckinsale jetzt über 800 Punkte!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	802
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	576
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 538
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	470
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	464
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	411
*7.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
*8.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	382
*9.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	354
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	351
*11.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	341
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	319
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	318
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	316
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	296
*16. * Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	277
*17.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	270
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	252
*19.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*20.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	235
*21.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	234
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	234
*23.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	220
*24.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	213
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	205
*26.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	184
*27.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	183
*28.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	179
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*30.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	176
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	173
*32.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*33.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	162
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	162
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	162
*36.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	159
*37.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	155
*38.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	152
*39.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	150
*40.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	147
*41.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	144
*42.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	136
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	136
*44.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*45.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	131
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	131
*47. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	129
*48.* Courtney Cox,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	127
*49.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	120
*50. * Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	118
*51.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	117
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*55.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	115
*56.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	114
*57.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	108
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	108
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*61.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	107
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	107
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	107
*64.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	104
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	104
*66.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	101
*68. * Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	99
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	99
*70.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	97
*71.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*72. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	94
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	94
*74.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	93
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	93
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	93
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	93
*78.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*80.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	91
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	91
*82.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	88
*83.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	87
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
*85.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	86
*86.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	81
*89.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*91.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	79
*92.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	78
*93.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*94.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	75
*95. * Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	74
*96.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
*97.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	71
*101.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	69
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	69
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	69
*104.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	65
*107.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	63
*109.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*110.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
*113.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	59
*115.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*116.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	57
*118.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	56
*119.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	55
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	55
*121.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	54
*122.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	53
*123.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	52
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*126.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	51
*130.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
131. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*132.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	45
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	45
*134.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
*136.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	43
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	43
*138.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	42
*141.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	41
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	41
*143.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*147.* Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*151.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*155.* Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	36
*160.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*162.* Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
*163.* Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
*165.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	32
*171.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
*175.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*177. *Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	29
*184.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*190.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	27
*197.* Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	26
*198.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	25
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	25
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	25
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*208.* Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
 Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	24
*218.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	23
*226.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	22
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*240.* Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*247.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
*254.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*268.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 ub Gjurakovc/YU, 18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*279.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*286.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*296.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*311.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*324.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*331.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*346.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*362.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*400.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*435.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	8
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*473. *Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*520.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*562.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
 Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*615.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*656.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*699.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*734.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	802
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 538
3. Jessica Alba,	RUS,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
4. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	382
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	354
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	341
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	319
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	318
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	316
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	277

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	576
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 470
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	464
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	411
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	351
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	296
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	270
8. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	234
Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	234
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	220

Gruß Walt


----------



## Xtinalover (14 Mai 2011)

sorry wait, aber ist verena kerth nicht punktgleich mit miriam lahnsteien bei 213 punkten?


----------



## Walt (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo Xtina Lover!

Danke für Deine rege Teilnahme an diesem Ranking!

Aber durch die nachfolgenden Wertungen hat Miriam Lahnstein 7 Punkte mehr als Verena Kerth:

04.05.2011, 16:00

Walt 
...
....und hier ist Walts Ranking für den Monat Mai 2011:

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Valentina Pahde
3. Renée Weibel
4. Fernanda Brandao
5. Miriam Lahnstein
6. Lena Gercke
7. Theresa Underberg
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Jessica Ginkel

legestoll 
....
Und hier ist mein Mai-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Mariah Carey
Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Xtinalover (14 Mai 2011)

ok, hab ich net genau genug aufgepasst. die punktezahl steht aber auch so im ranking


----------



## Walt (15 Mai 2011)

23. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	220
24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	213


----------



## Xtinalover (15 Mai 2011)

Walt schrieb:


> 23. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	220
> 24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	213



dann hab ich wohl vertan und hab auf das vorletzte ranking geschaut,sorry


----------



## Walt (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo Xtinalover...

Ich finde gut, dass Du Dich hier engagagierst! Bei den vielen Votings und Rankings kann man ja schon mal durcheinander kommen, auch mir passieren öfters mal Fehler beim Erstellen des Rankings, von daher bin ich für Hinweise, Anregungen und auch Kritik stets dankbar.

LG Walt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (16 Mai 2011)

Meine Stimmabgabe für Mai:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Heidi Klum
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Catherine Deneuve 
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul


----------



## JohnDaniels (17 Mai 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Sonya Kraus
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Barbara Schöneberger
9. Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Barricade (18 Mai 2011)

1. Courteney Cox Arquette
2. Emily Deschanel
3. Zooey Deschanel
4. Sandra Bullock
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Sarah Connor
7. Jeanette Biedermann
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Keira Knightley
10. Anna Torv


----------



## Klausmako (18 Mai 2011)

1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Salma Hayek
3. Sarah Wayne Callies
4. Annika Kipp
5. Christina Surer
6. Christina Applegate
7. Christine Neubauer
8. Miriam Pielhau
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Sonya Kraus


----------



## danielxD (20 Mai 2011)

Mein Ranking 
1. Leona Lewis 
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Pia Maria Wüsthoff 
4. Angela Finger-Erben 
5. Birgit von Bentzel 
6. Eva Grünbauer 
7. Kim Kardashian
8. Annika Kipp
9. Tatjana Ohm 
10. Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Walt (24 Mai 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 24.05.2011, 8:23 Uhr!*

*Deborah Shelton überholt Jessica Alba!
Michelle Hunziker jetzt schon vor Jeanette Biedermann und Anna Kurnikowa!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	804
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	576
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 538
*4.* Collien Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	477
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	473
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	421
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	390
*8.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	357
*10.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	355
*11.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	354
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	319
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	318
*14.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	316
*15. * Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	296
*16.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	286
*17.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	277
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	257
*19.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*20.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	236
*21.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	234
Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	234
*23. * Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	220
*24.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	213
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	208
*26.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	188
*27.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	185
*28. * Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	184
*29.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	183
*30.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	173
*32.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	172
*33.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*34.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	162
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	162
*36.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	159
*37.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	155
*38.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	152
*39.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	150
*40.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	147
*41.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	144
*42.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	138
*43.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	137
*44.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	136
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	136
*46.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*47.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	131
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	131
*49.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	126
*50.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	123
*51.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	121
*52.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	118
*53.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*56.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	115
*57.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	111
*58.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	108
Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	108
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*62.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	107
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	107
*64.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	104
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	104
*66.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	101
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	101
*68.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	99
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	99
*70.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	97
*71.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	96
*72.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	94
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	94
*74.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	93
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	93
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	93
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	93
*78. * Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*80.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	91
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	91
*82.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	88
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	88
*84.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	87
*85.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	86
*86.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	85
*87.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	81
*90.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	80
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*92.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	78
*93.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*94.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	75
*95.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	74
*96.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
*97.* Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	71
*103.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	69
*104.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	66
*105.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
*107.* Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	64
*108.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	63
*110.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	62
*111.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
*114.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	59
*115.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	58
*116.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	57
*118.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	56
*119.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	55
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	55
*121.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad.	54
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	54
*123.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	53
*124.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	52
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*127.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	51
*131.* Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*132.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	48
*134.* 133. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*135.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	45
*136.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
*138.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	43
*139.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	42
*143.* Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
*145.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*149.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*155.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*160.* Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
*164.* Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*165.* Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
*166.* Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*167.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	32
*172.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*177.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*180.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	29
*187.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*194.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	27
*201.* Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	26
*202.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	25
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	25
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	25
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*212.* Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*221.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	23
*229.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*242.* Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	21
*249.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
*256.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	19
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*269.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 ub Gjurakovc/YU, 18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*280.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*287.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*300.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*315.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Miriam Rathmann,	D, 12.07.87 in ?,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*327.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*334.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*349.*Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*365.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*404.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*439.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	8
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
 Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*476.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*525.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kelly Kelly,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*566.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Barbie Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*620.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	4
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*661.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*704.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*739.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	804
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 538
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	390
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	357
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	354
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	319
8. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	318
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	316
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	277

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	576
2. Collien Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 477
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	473
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	421
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	355
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	296
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	286
8. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	234
Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/,	234
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	220

Gruß Walt


----------



## Kristinator (24 Mai 2011)

Für Mai:

1. Kader Loth
2. Holly Valance
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Katy Perry
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Jenny Elvers
7. Sarah Douglas
8. Tara Reid
9. Deborah Shelton
10. Sabrina Salerno


----------



## Cherubini (30 Mai 2011)

Sorry, ein wenig Off-Topic, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass Kelly Kelly UND Barbie Blank in der Liste vertreten sind, dabei ist das ein und dieselbe Person, nämlich WWE-Diva Kelly Kelly...


----------



## Geldsammler (30 Mai 2011)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> *1st Vanessa Anne Hudgens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Ich greife meinen damaligen Post nochmal auf und gebe ihn für den aktuellen Monat zur Wertung, insofern es genehm ist, Walt. _


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juni 2011)

Mein Juni Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Rachael Carpani
3. Tina Kaiser
4. Britney Spears
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Sarah Wild
7. Anna Heesch
8. Alida Kurras
9. Tanja Bauer (Sky)
10. Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juni 2011)

1. Collien Fernandes (D)
2. Ruth Moschner (D)
3. Miriam Rathmann (D)
4. Kelly Kelly (USA)
5. Alina Süggeler (D)
6. Juliette Menke (D)
7. Judith Rakers (D)
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut (D)
9. Lena Gercke (D)
10. Andrea Petkovic (D)


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Juni 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Kelly Kelly
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Judith Rakers
10. Raffaella Fico


----------



## braile (2 Juni 2011)

1) Miley Cyrus
2) Christina Aguilera
3) Kelly Clarkson
4) Kim Kardashian
5) Rihanna
6) Fergie
7) Kate Ryan
8) Mandy Capristo
9) Candice Swanepoel
10) Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## tort3 (2 Juni 2011)

1)Inez Björg David
2)Lena Gercke
3)Vanessa Hudgens
4)Hayden Panettiere
5)Alexandra Neldel
6)Leo Bartsch
7)Jeanette Biedermann
8)Mandy Capristo
9)Arzu Bazman
10)Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## legestoll (3 Juni 2011)

Für Juni stimme ich so ab:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Kristinator (3 Juni 2011)

Juni:

1. Holly Valance
2. Michelle Heaton
3. Kader Loth
4. Tara Reid
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Katy Perry
7. Sarah Douglas
8. Jenny Elvers
9. Deborah Shelton
10. Kim Kardashian


----------



## mario46anni (3 Juni 2011)

Alyssa Milano, Bettina cramer,Britt hagedorn,Marlene Lufen,Jennifer Aniston,Courtney Cox,
Michelle Hunziker,Annette Frier,Lindsay Lohan,Christina Applegate,


----------



## mephisto5 (4 Juni 2011)

voting juni:

1. Erica Durance
2. Maria Sharapova
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Sarah Engels
5. Kaley Cuoco
6. Katja Burkard
7. Janina Uhse
8. Clara Morgane
9. Shania Twain
10. Miriam Lange
10. Juliette Menke


----------



## Limobil (4 Juni 2011)

Im Juni stimme ich so ab:

1. Deborah Shelton
2. Kader Loth
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Catherine Bell
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Heidi Klum
7. Katy Perry
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde
10. Kari Wuhrer


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Juni 2011)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Shakira
3. Holly Valance
4. Victoria Justice
5. Fiona Erdmann
6. Sina Tkotsch
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Katie Cassidy
10. Sarah Brandner


----------



## steven91 (6 Juni 2011)

1. christina aguilera
2. rihanna
3. katy perry
4. hayden pennetiere
5. shakira
6. fergie
7. paris hilton
8. jennifer lopez
9. kaley cuoco
10. danielle harris


----------



## Anakin (7 Juni 2011)

1. Katherine Heigl
2. Natalie Portman
3. Cheryl Cole
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Annika Kipp
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Jennifer Lopez
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## maggi77 (7 Juni 2011)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Sonya Kraus
3. Mariella Ahrens
4. Alexandra Kamp
5. Verona Pooth
6. Pamela Anderson
7. Victoria Silvstedt
8. Carmen Electra
9. lisa boyle
10.Laura Angel


----------



## Franky70 (13 Juni 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Katy Perry
3. Avril Lavigne
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Shakira
8. Paris Hilton
9. Heidi Klum
10. Rihanna


----------



## dabi (14 Juni 2011)

1.Sylvie van der vaart
2.Jessica Biel
3.Kate beckinsale
4.Britney Spears
5.Jana Ina zarrella
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Adriana Lima
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## JohnDaniels (17 Juni 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## PromiFan (17 Juni 2011)

Ok, ich mache hier auch mal eine Liste 

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
3.) Sophia Thomalla
4.) Diane Kruger
5.) Tamara Sedmak
6.) Caren Miosga
7.) Silvana Koch-Mehrin
8.) Sharon Stone
9.) Saskia Valencia
10.) Barbara Eligmann

Ich hoffe es ist was für euch dabei


----------



## Freibier (18 Juni 2011)

1. Fatmire "Lira" Bajramaj 
2. Collien Fernandes 
3. Elisabeth Seitz 
4. Beyoncé
5. Hally Berry
6. Lena Meyer-landrut 
7. Angelina Jolie 
8. Mariah Carey 
9. Shakira 
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Walt (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Freunde, bin noch bis Freitag in Urlaub! Übernächste Woche wird das Ranking aktualisiert!
Gru Walt


----------



## kayleigh1960 (22 Juni 2011)

Hier noch schnell mein Juni Ranking

1. Eva la Rue
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Lira Bajramaj
4. Patricia Kaas
5. Alexandra Kamps
6. Anja Mittag
7. Marialla Ahrens
8. Emily Deschanel
9. Halle Berry 
10.Tina Kaiser


----------



## WinterKate (22 Juni 2011)

Bekomme leider keine 10 voll: 

01. Nicole Richie
02. Christina Aguilera
03. Reese Witherspoon
04. Sara Ramirez
05. Natalie Portman
06. Sarah Michelle Gellar
07. Selena Gomez
08. Jennifer Aniston
09. /
10. /


----------



## Walt (23 Juni 2011)

...und hier sind Walts TOP 10 des Monats Juni 2011

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Felicitas Woll
4. Romina Becks
5. Diane Willems
6. Valea Scalabrino
7. Sarah Bogen
8. Alyssa Milano
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Joy Lee Juana Abiola

Gruß Walt


----------



## Tookie17 (25 Juni 2011)

1. Christina Hendricks
2. Kim Kardashian 
3. Jessica Simpson
4. Rosario Dawson
5. Charlotte Engelhard
6. Beverley Mitchell
7. Collien Fernandes
8. Christina Bayerhaus
9. Elena Uhlig
10. Katharina Witt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (26 Juni 2011)

Fast hätte ich den Juni vergessen! Aber hier kommt die Stimmabgabe doch noch:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Heidi Klum
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Catherine Deneuve 
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul


----------



## Walt (28 Juni 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 28.06.2011, 11:46 Uhr*

*Der Urlaub ist zu Ende, deshalb: Endlich wieder ein neues Ranking!

Christina Aguilera überspringt die 600 Punkte-Marke und liegt jetzt vor Lena Gercke auf Platz 2!
Kader Loth überholt Collien Ulmen-Fernandes!  * 

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	822
*2.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 603
*3. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	597
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	519
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	506
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	437
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	421
*8.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	373
*10.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	359
Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	359
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	332
*13.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	330
*14.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	327
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	315
*16.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	304
*17.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	286
*18.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	270
*19. * Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	263
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	242
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*22.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	237
*23.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	221
*24.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	219
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	215
*26.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	209
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	209
*28.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	198
*29.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	188
*30.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	185
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	181
*32.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*33.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	172
*34.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*35.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	169
*36.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	167
*37.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	165
*38.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	162
*39.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	159
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	159
*41.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	155
*42.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	149
*43.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	145
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	145
*45.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	142
*46.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	141
*47.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	139
*48.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	135
*49.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	134
*51.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	131
*52.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	125
*53.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
*54.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	122
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
*56.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*59.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	115
*60.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	112
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	112
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	112
*63.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	110
*64.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
*65.* Alena Gerber, D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	108
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*68.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	104
*70.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	103
*71.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	102
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	102
*73.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	100
*74.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	99
*75. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	98
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	98
*77.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	97
*78.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	96
*79.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	95
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	95
*81.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	94
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
*83.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*85.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	91
*86. * Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	88
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	88
*88.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	87
*89.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	86
*90.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	85
*91.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	83
*92.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	82
*93.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
*95.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*96.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*97.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	73
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	73
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	73
*101.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
*104.* Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	70
*105.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	68
*106.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	67
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	67
*108. *Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	66
*109.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	65
*112.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	64
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	64
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	64
*115.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	63
*117.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	61
*118. *Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
*122.* Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	59
*123.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
*124.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	55
*125.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	54
*126.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	53
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	53
*128.* Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*130.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	51
*134.* Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	50
*135.* Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*137.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*138.* Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	44
*140.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*143.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
*144.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 40
*149.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*155.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	38
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	38
*158.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*163.* Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 36
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
*168.* Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*170.* Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	34
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
*173. *Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*176.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	32
*180.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*186.* Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	30
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*190.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
*196.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*203.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*210.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	26
*212.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	25
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*221.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*233.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	23
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
*241.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*254. *Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
*260.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
*269.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*281.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	18
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*291.* Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*295.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*307.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*320.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*331. *Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*339.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*353.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*370.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*410.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	9
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*448.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*492.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*536.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*579.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*637.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*677.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*722.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*760.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	822
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 603
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	421
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	373
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	359
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	332
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	330
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	327
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	286

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	597
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 519
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	506
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	437
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	359
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	315
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	304
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	242
Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	237
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf	221

Gruß Walt


----------



## PromiFan (28 Juni 2011)

Also ich verstehe das nicht ganz, wie und wo kann man den voten, ich finde nichts wo ich meine Stimme abgeben kann. Kann mir mal jemand helfen?


----------



## Walt (29 Juni 2011)

Also Promi-Fan, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Schreibe hier einfach die Reihenfolge deiner beliebtesten, schönsten, tollsten (wie auch immer) Celebs auf, möglichst von Platz 1 bis Platz 10.

Die genauen Regeln findest Du auf Seite 1 des Celebboard-Alltime-Rankings.

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen. Ich werde Dein Voting im nächsten Ranking manuell einarbeiten. Pro Monat darfst Du nur einmal voten!

Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn Du auch in beiden Soap-Girl Votings (siehe unten) jeweils Deine Stimmen abgibst!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juli 2011)

Mein Juli Voting:

1. Annika Kipp
2. Ana Ivanovic
3. Rachael Carpani
4. Britney Spears
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Magdalena Voigt
7. Janina Uhse
8. Tina Kaiser
9. Alida Kurras
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juli 2011)

1. Sarah Engels (D)
2. Collien Fernandes (D)
3. Alena Gerber (D)
4. Jennifer Lopez (USA)
5. Ivana Rudelic (D)
6. Xenia Georgia Assenza (D)
7. Sonja Gerhardt (D)
8. Sophia Thomalla (D)
9. Josephine Schmidt (D)
10. Vanessa Jung (D)


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juli 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Judith Rakers
9. Kelly Kelly
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## tort3 (2 Juli 2011)

1. Inez Bjørg David (DK)
2. Jeanette Biedermann (D)
3. Vanessa Hudgens (USA)
4. Fiona Erdmann (D)
5. Hayden Panettiere (USA)
6. Lena Gercke (D)
7. Leo Bartsch (D)
8. Mandy Capristo (D)
9. Alexandra Neldel (D)
10. Selena Gomez (USA)


----------



## Franky70 (2 Juli 2011)

01. Christina Aguilera
02. Sonya Kraus
03. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes 
04. Sarah Connor
05. Jeanette Biedermann
06. Barbara Schöneberger
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Heidi Klum
09. Annemarie Warnkross
10. Gülcan Kamps


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2011)

Und hier sind Walts TOP 10 im Juli 2011:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Inez Björg David
3. Diane Willems
4. Jessica Ginkel
5. Valea Scalabrino 
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Sarah Bogen
10. Renée Weibel
10. Joy Lee Juana Abiola
10. Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Limobil (3 Juli 2011)

Im Juli stimme ich fast unverändert ab:

1. Deborah Shelton
2. Kader Loth
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Catherine Bell
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Heidi Klum
7. Katy Perry
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde
10. Kari Wuhrer


----------



## JohnDaniels (4 Juli 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## neman64 (4 Juli 2011)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Verona Poot
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Charlotte Engelhardt
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Katy Perry
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Maria Furtwängler
9. Kim Kardahine
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Walt (5 Juli 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 05.07.2011, 12:58 Uhr*

*Collien Ulmen-Fernandes zieht wieder an Kader Loth vorbei!
Alyssa Milano und Britney Spears gleichauf!
Sonya Kraus verdrängt Miriram Lahnstein aus Germanys TOP 10!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	822
*2.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 625
*3.*  Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	612
*4.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	529
*5.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	528
*6. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	447
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	431
*8.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	380
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	378
*11.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	359
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	337
Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	337
*13.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	327
*14.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	324
*15. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
*16.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	292
*17.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	280
*18.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	270
*19.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	250
*20.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*21.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	239
*22.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229
*23. * Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	225
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	225
*25.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	215
*26.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	209
*27.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	204
*28.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	188
*29.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	185
*30.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	181
*31.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*32.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	176
*33. * Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
*34.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	172
*35.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*36. * Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	167
*37.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	165
*38.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	164
*39.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	159
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	159
*41.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	157
*42.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	148
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	148
*44.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	145
*45.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	144
*46.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	143
*47.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	142
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	142
*49. * Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	141
*50.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	139
*51.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*52.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	125
*53.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
*54.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
*55.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	120
*56.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*59. * Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	116
*60.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	115
*61.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	112
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	112
*63.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	111
*64.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	110
*65.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
*66.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*68.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	105
*69.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	104
*71.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	103
*72.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	101
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	101
*74.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	100
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	100
*76.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	99
*77.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	98
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	98
*79.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	96
*80.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	95
*81.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
*82.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	92
*85.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*86.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	89
*87.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	88
*88.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	87
*89.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	86
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	86
*91.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	83
*92. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
*94.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*95.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	78
*96. * Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*97.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	74
*98.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	73
 Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	73
*101.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	72
*102.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	71
*106.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	70
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	70
*108.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	69
*109.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	68
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	68
*111.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	65
*114.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	64
*115.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	63
*117.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	60
*122.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	59
*123.* Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	58
*124.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	57
*125.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	55
*126.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	53
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	53
*128.* Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*131.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
*134.* Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	50
*135.* Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*137.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*138.* Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	46
139. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*141.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*144.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
*145.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*149.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*155.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	38
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*157.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*162.* Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 36
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
*167.* Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*169. *Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	34
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	34
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
*173.* Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*175.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	32
*179.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*185. *Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	30
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*189.*Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	29
*196.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*203.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*210.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	26
*213.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	25
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	25
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*223. *Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*234.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	23
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
*241.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*254.* Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
*261.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
*270. *Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*281.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*291.* Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*295.* Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*307.* Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	15
*321.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*334.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*341. *Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*355.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	11
*373.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	10
 Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*412.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*449.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*494.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*538.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*582.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*638. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
 Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*679.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*723.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*761.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	822
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 625
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	431
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	378
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	359
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	337
Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	337
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	327
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	292

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	612
2. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 529
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	528
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	447
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	380
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	324
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	250
9. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	239
10. Sonya Kraus	D,	22.06.1973 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (5 Juli 2011)

Na, dann will ich mal was für Kader tun. Hier meine Juli-Stimmabgabe:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Anakin (6 Juli 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Fatmire Bajramaj
4. Katherine Heigl
5. Cheryl Cole
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Annika Kipp
8. Lena Meyer Landrut
9. Jennifer Lopez
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Admiral Tojo (7 Juli 2011)

Im Juli bin ich früher dran:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Heidi Klum
6. Catherine Deneuve 
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul


----------



## mephisto5 (7 Juli 2011)

mein juli voting:

1. kate beckinsale
2. maria sharapova
3. katja burkard
4. erica durance
5. janina uhse
6. kaley cuoco
7. clara morgane
8. lucy lawless
9. sarah engels
10. cameron diaz
10. juliette menke


----------



## kayleigh1960 (8 Juli 2011)

Hier mein Juli Ranking, es hat sich nicht verändert gegenüber dem letzten Monat!

1. Eva la Rue
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Lira Bajramaj
4. Patricia Kaas
5. Alexandra Kamps
6. Anja Mittag
7. Marialla Ahrens
8. Emily Deschanel
9. Halle Berry
10.Tina Kaiser


----------



## PromiFan (8 Juli 2011)

So hier mal meine Vorschläge für Juli:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Annika Kipp
3.) Barbara Meier
4.) Heidi Klum
5.) Diane Kruger

Mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein als Kandidatinnen


----------



## Celebbo (16 Juli 2011)

Mitmachen wollen... 

1) Tara Reid
2) Inez Björg David
3) Joss Stone
4) Doreen Steinert
5) Barbara Meier
6) Christina Aguilera
7) Holly Valance
8) Vanessa Hessler
9) Elisabetta Canalis
10) Antonella Trapani


----------



## teufel 60 (17 Juli 2011)

1 nena 2 anna kurnikova 3 sarah connor:thumbup: 4 miley cyrus 5 emma watson 6 jenny elvers elbertzhagen 7 jenette biedermann 8 collien fernandes 9 gülcan kamps 10 jasmin wagner


----------



## Kristinator (17 Juli 2011)

Hier ist mein Juli-Voting:

1. Michelle Heaton
2. Kader Loth
3. Holly Valance
4. Tara Reid
5. Katy Perry
6. Christina Aguilera
7. Jenny Elvers
8. Sarah Douglas
9. Kim Kardashian
10. Deborah Shelton


----------



## Walt (21 Juli 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 21.07.2011, 10:26 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	834
*2.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 636
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	612
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	556
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	532
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	455
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	449
*8.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	384
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	383
*11.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	368
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	337
Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	337
*14*. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	327
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	324
*16.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
*17.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	295
*18.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	286
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	270
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	250
*21.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*22.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	239
*23.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	231
*24.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229
*25.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	226
*26.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	225
*27.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	215
*28.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	204
*29.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
*30.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	185
*31.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	181
*32.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	179
*33.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	178
*34.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	176
*35.* Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
*36.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	174
*37.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	171
*38.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*39.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	165
*40.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	159
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	159
*42.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA, 157
*43.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	153
*44.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	151
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	151
*46.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*47.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	148
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	148
*49.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	142
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	142
*51.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	140
*52.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	134
*53.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,* 125
54. * Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
*55.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	122
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
*57.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	121
*58.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	120
*59.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*62.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	116
*63.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	114
*64.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	112
*65.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	111
*66.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	110
*67.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
*68. * Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*70. * Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	107
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	107
*72.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	105
*73.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	104
*75.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	103
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	103
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	103
*78.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	101
*79.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	100
*80.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	99
*81.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	98
*82. * Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	96
*83.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	94
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
*85.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	92
*88.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*89.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	89
*90.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	87
*91.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	86
*92.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
*93. * Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
*95.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*96.* Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	79
*98.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	78
*99.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*100.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	75
*101.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	74
*102.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	73
*104.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	72
*105.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
*108.*Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	70
*109.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	69
*110.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	68
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	68
*112.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	65
*115.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	64
*116.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	63
*118.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	60
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	60
*124.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	59
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
*126.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	58
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
*129.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	55
*130.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	52
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	52
*135.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
*137.* Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*139.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*140.* Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	46
*141.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*146.* Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*149.* Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
*150.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
*154.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	39
*160.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	38
*162.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*166.* Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
*170.* Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*172.* Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	34
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	34
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
*176.* Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	33
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*180.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	32
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	32
*187.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	31
*193.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*195.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
*200.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	28
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*208.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	27
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*216.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	26
*220.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*227.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*239.* Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
*245.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
*257.* Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	21
*265.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
*275.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*286.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*296.* Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
 Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*300.* Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*311.* Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	15
*326.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*340.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*347.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*359.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	11
*376.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*413.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*452.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*496.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
 Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*540.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*584.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*640.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*682.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*726.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*765.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	834
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 636
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	449
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	389
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	383
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	368
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	337
Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	337
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	327
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	295

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	612
2. Kader Loth, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 556
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	532
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	455
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	384
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	324
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	250
9. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	239
10. Sonya Kraus	D,	22.06.1973 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229

Gruß Walt


----------



## pgadult (24 Juli 2011)

Super Idee und vor allem schon seit 3 Jahren fortgeführt, echt toll.

Hier meine erste Liste,

1 Jessica Alba
2 Alex Neldel
3 Kate Beckinsale
4 Michelle Hunziker
5 Adriana Lima
6 Anna Kournikova
7 Jessica Simpson 
8 Marissa Miller
9 Jana Ina
10 Vanessa Petruo

Danke und weiter so !


----------



## Anakin (1 Aug. 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Katherine Heigl
4. Elisha Cuthbert
5. Annika Kipp
6. Tricia Helfer
7. Mila Kunis
8. Marisol Nichols
9. Cheryl Cole
10. Annie Wersching


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2011)

So, hier ist Walts August-Voting, mit dem ich mal ganz ausschließlich unsere (zumindest auch) deutschsprachigen Schönheiten unterstützen möchte:

1. Sarah Engels
2. Lena Gercke
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Felicitas Woll
5. Jessica Ginkel
6. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
7. Nina Bott
8. Teresa Underberg
9. Valea Scalabrino
10. Nina Heuser
10. Sarah Bogen
10. Susanne Bormann
10. Renée Weibel
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Inez Björg David
10. Marylu-Saskia Poolmann
10. Jana Julie Kilka
10. Joy Lee Juana Abiola
10. Verena Bonato
10. Diane Willems
10. Alexandra Neldel
10. Sarah Tkotsch

Gruß Walt


----------



## Cherubini (1 Aug. 2011)

Mein August-Voting:

1. Lotta Schelin (SWE)
2. Alena Gerber (D)
3. Hope Solo (USA)
4. Alex Morgan (USA)
5. Lena Goeßling (D)
6. Juliette Menke (D)
7. Friederike Sipp (D)
8. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes (D)
9. Indira Weis (D)
10. Lena Gercke (D)


----------



## tort3 (1 Aug. 2011)

1) Vanessa Anne Hudgens (USA)
2) Jeanette Biedermann (D)
3) Inez Björg David (DK)
4) Fiona Erdmann (D)
5) Francisca Urio (D)
6) Nicole Mieth (D)
7) Rebecca Mir (D)
8) Lena Gercke (D)
9) Alizee (F)
10) Leo Bartsch (D)


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2011)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Ana Ivanovic
3. Rachael Carpani
4. Alida Kurras
5. Katie Holmes
6. Britney Spears
7. Sandra Ahrabian
8. Magdalena Voigt
9. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## betzdorf (1 Aug. 2011)

1. Alessandra Mastronardi
2. Sarah Engels
3. Alizée Jacotey
4. Sibel Kekilli
5. Michaela Schaffrath
6. Tialda van Slogteren
7. Nadine Vinzens
8. Jana Ina Zarrella
9. Nora Tschirner
10. Mónica Cruz


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Aug. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Jodie Marsh
3. Ramona Drews
4. Bea Peters
5. Verena Kerth
6. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Judith Rakers
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Torrie Wilson


----------



## legestoll (2 Aug. 2011)

Im August stimme ich so ab:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Anna Nicole Smith
5. Catherine Bell
6. Gail O´Grady
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## travisxl (3 Aug. 2011)

Mein August-Voting:

01. Jennifer Aniston
02. Jessica Biel
03. Bar Rafaeli
04. Alyssa Milano
05. Alexandra Maria Lara
06. Jessica Alba
07. Salma Hayek
08. Collien Fernandes
09. Emma Watson
10. Naomi Watts


----------



## Walt (5 Aug. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 05.08.2011, 8:21 Uhr.*

*Inzwischen sind über 800 Celebs im Ranking*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	844
*2. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 646
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	625
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	566
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	543
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	471
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	458
*8.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	393
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	391
*11.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	373
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	344
*13.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	342
*14.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	332
*16.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
*17.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	298
*18.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	286
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	270
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	257
*21.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	246
*22.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*23. * Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	235
*24.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	231
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	231
*26.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229
*27.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	225
*28.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	204
*29.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
*30. * Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	188
*31.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	185
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	185
*33.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	184
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	184
*35.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
*36. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	175
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
*38.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	174
*39.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*40.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	167
*41.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	165
*42.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	162
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	162
*44.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	153
*45.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	151
*46.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*47.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	148
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	148
*49.* Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	145
*50.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	142
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	142
*52.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	136
*53. * Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	132
*54.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	129
*55.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	125
*56.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
*58. * Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
*59.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	121
*60.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	120
*61.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*63.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	114
*64.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	113
*65.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	112
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	112
*67.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	111
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	111
*69.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, +08.02.07	110
*70.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
*71.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*73.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	107
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	107
*75.* Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	105
*76.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
*77.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	103
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	103
*79.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	100
*80.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	99
*81.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	98
82. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
*83.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	94
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
*85.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
*86.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*88.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	90
*90.* Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	87
*91.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	86
*92.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
*93.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	82
*94.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
*96.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*97.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB. 06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	79
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	79
*100.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*101.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	75
*102.* Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	74
*103.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	73
*105.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	72
*106.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
*109.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	70
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	70
*111.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	68
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	68
*113.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	65
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	65
*117.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	64
*118.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	63
*120.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	61
*121.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	60
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 60
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	60
*126.* Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
*127.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
*129.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	55
*130.* Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	54
*131.* Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
*133.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
*136.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
*138.* Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*140.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*141.* Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	46
*142.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*147.* Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*150.* Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
*152.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
*157.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
 Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
*162.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*163.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
*168.* Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
*172.* Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*174.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	34
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	34
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	34
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
*179.* Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	33
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	33
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*184.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	32
*190.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*197.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*199.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
*203.*Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*211.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*217.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	26
*221.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton, USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*229.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*239.* Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
*245.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
*259.* Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*266.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
*276.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*287.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*297.* Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*301.* Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*312.* Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	15
*329.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*341.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*349.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
 Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*361.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*378.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*416.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*456.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*499.* Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*544.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
 Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*590.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*649.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*691.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
 Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*736.* Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	2
Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*777.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	844
*2. * Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 646
*3.* Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	458
*4.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
*5.* Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	391
*6.* Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	373
*7.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	344
*8.* Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	342
*9.* Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	298

*TOP 10 Germany:*
*1.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	625
*2.* Kader Loth, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 566
*3.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	543
*4.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	471
*5. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	393
*6.* Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	332
*7.* Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
*8.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	257
*9.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	246
*10.* Miriam Lahnstein	, D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf,	235

Gruß Walt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (6 Aug. 2011)

Im August auch:

1. Holly Valance
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Lana Turner
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Heidi Klum
7. Catherine Deneuve 
8. Marina Sirtis
9. Eva Herman
10.Paula Abdul


----------



## Walt (6 Aug. 2011)

*KORREKTUR:
*

*TOP 10 International:*
*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	844
*2.* Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 646
*3.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	458
*4.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
*5.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	391
*6.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	373
*7.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	344
*8.* Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	342
*9.* Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
*10.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	298


----------



## mephisto5 (7 Aug. 2011)

August voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Alex Morgan
3. Erica Durance
4. Kaley Cuoco
5. Clara Morgane
6. Katja Burkard
7. Courteney Cox
8. Janina Uhse
9. Ulrike Frank
10. Juliette Menke
10. Lucy Lawless


----------



## teufel 60 (11 Aug. 2011)

1.nena 

2.sarah connor

3.anna kournikova

4.miley cyrus

5.emma watson

6.jeanette biedermann

7.gülcan kamps

8.alida kurras

9.jenny elvers

10.caroline beil


----------



## Kristinator (11 Aug. 2011)

Ich gehe unverändert in den August:

1. Michelle Heaton
2. Kader Loth
3. Holly Valance
4. Tara Reid
5. Katy Perry
6. Christina Aguilera
7. Jenny Elvers
8. Sarah Douglas
9. Kim Kardashian
10. Deborah Shelton


----------



## Creek (22 Aug. 2011)

1.Holly Peers
2.Lucy Pinder
3.Keeley Hazell
4.Rihanna
5.Kim Kardashian
6.Mila Kunis
7.Scarlett Johansson
8.Kate Bosworth
9.Miley Cyrus
10.Sasha Grey


----------



## Walt (22 Aug. 2011)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 22.08.2001, 13:23 Uhr!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	854
*2.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 651
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	625
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	584
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	543
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	471
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	467
*8. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	398
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	391
*11.* Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	381
*12.* Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	344
*13.* Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	342
*14.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
*15.* Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	332
*16.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
*17.* Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	298
*18.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	292
*19.* Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	270
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	257
*21.* Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	249
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	249
*23.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
*24.* Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	235
*25.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	231
*26.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229
*27.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	225
*28.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	204
*29.* Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
*30.* Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	188
*31.* Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	185
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	185
*33.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	184
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	184
*35.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	183
*36.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
*37.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	175
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
*39.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
*40.* Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	167
*41.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	165
*42.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	162
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	162
*44.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	159
*45.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	156
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	156
*47.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*48.* Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	148
*49.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
*50. * Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	145
*51. * Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	142
*52. * Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	136
*53.* Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	132
*54.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	129
*55.* Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	125
*56.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
*58.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
*59.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	121
*60.* Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	120
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	120
*62.* Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
*64.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	113
*65.* Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	112
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	112
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	112
*68.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	111
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	111
*70. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	110
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	110
*72.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	109
*74.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
*76.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	107
*77.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
*78.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	103
*79.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	100
*80.* Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	99
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	99
*82.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	98
*83.* Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
*84.* Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	94
*86.* Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
*87.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*89.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	90
*91.* Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	88
*92.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	86
*93.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
*94.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	82
*95.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
*97.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*98.* Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	79
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
*100.* Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*101.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	75
*102. *Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	74
103. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	73
*105.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	72
*106.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
*109.* Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	70
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	70
*111.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	68
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	68
*113.*Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	65
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	65
*117.* Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	64
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 64
*119.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	63
*121.* Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	62
*122.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	61
*123.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	60
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	60
*127.* Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
*128.* Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
*129.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	55
*130.* Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	54
*131.* Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
*133.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
*137.* Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
*139.* Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*142.* Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
*143.* Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	46
*144.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*148.* Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	43
*149.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*151.* Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
*153.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Verena Bonato,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
*158.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
*163.* Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	38
*165.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	37
*170.* Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	36
*175.* Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*177.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	34
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	34
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	34
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	34
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
*183.* Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	33
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*187.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	32
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*192.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*199.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	30
*201.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
*206.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*213.* Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
*220.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
 Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	26
*224.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*232.* Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*242.* Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
*249.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
*262.* Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*268.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
*277.* Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*288.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*298.* Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	17
*303.* Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	16
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*315.* Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	15
*331.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
*342.* Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*351.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA, 19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*362.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*379.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*419. *Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
 Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*459.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*502.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*546.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*592.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*651.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*693.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*739.* Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	2
Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*780.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	854
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 651
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	467
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	391
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	381
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	344
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	342
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	298

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	625
2. Kader Loth, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 584
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	543
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	471
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	398
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	332
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	315
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	257
9. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	249
10. Miriam Lahnstein	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf,	235

Gruß Walt


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Aug. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (22 Aug. 2011)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Juile Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Sophia Bush
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## Limobil (28 Aug. 2011)

Hier kommt mein Voting für August:


1. Deborah Shelton
2. Kader Loth
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Allessandra Mussolini
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Catherine Bell
7. Heidi Klum
8. Katy Perry
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde
10. Kari Wuhrer


----------



## Anakin (1 Sep. 2011)

Voting für September:

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Natalie Portman
4. Amber Heard
5. Annika Kipp
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Katherine Heigl
8. Elisha Cuthbert
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Vanessa Marcil


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Sep. 2011)

Bleibt gleich. 


#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Sophia Bush
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## Cherubini (1 Sep. 2011)

1. Kelly Brook (UK)
2. Lena Gercke (D)
3. Nina Bott (D)
4. Kelly Kelly (USA)
5. Lotta Schelin (SWE)
6. Melanie Winiger (SUI)
7. Vanessa Jung (D)
8. Alex Morgan (USA)
9. Barbara Lanz (AUT)
10. Friederike Sipp (D)


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2011)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Ana Ivanovic
3. Rachael Carpani
4. Katie Holmes
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Britney Spears
7. Magdalena Voigt
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Sandra Ahrabian
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Sep. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Judith Rakers
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Sabine Lisicki
10.Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman


----------



## benmaroni (2 Sep. 2011)

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
2.Sylvia Kristel
3.Brigitte Bardot
4.Pamela Anderson
5.Sophie Marceau
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## teufel 60 (5 Sep. 2011)

nena:WOW:

anna kournikova:thumbup:

sarah conner

emma watson

miley cyrus

verona pooth

tanja szewczenko

sarah michelle geller

helene fischer

michelle


----------



## tort3 (5 Sep. 2011)

1) Fiona Erdmann (D)
2) Jeanette Biedermann (D)
3) Lena Gercke (D)
4) Vanessa Hudgens (USA)
5) Inez Björg David (DK)
6) Leo Bartsch (D)
7) Alizee (F)
8) Arzu Bazman (D)
9) Sylvie van der Vaart (NL)
10) Sara Nuru (D)


----------



## PromiFan (5 Sep. 2011)

Ich stimmt auch mal wieder ab 

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Sophia Thomalla
3.) Diana Kruger
4.) Silvana Koch-Mehrin
5.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
6.) Marietta Slomka
7.) Alicia Silverstone
8.) Diana Staehly
9.) Alexandra Maria Lara
10.) Sophie Schütt


----------



## neman64 (6 Sep. 2011)

1. Mirjam Weichselbraun
2. Andrea "Kiwi" Kiewl
3. Barbara Schöneberger
4. Sophie Thomalla
5. Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Sonja Zietlow
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Verona Poot
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Walt (6 Sep. 2011)

So Leute, hier endlich Walts Voting für den Monat September 2011:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alyssa Milano
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Miriam Lahnstein
5. Sarah Bogen
6. Theresa Underberg
7. Diane Willems
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
9. Felicitas Woll
10. Nina Bott

Gruß
Walt


----------



## benedikt (10 Sep. 2011)

1. Lena Gercke
2.Ariane Sommer
3. Claudia Schiffer
4.Heidi Klum
5. Irina Shayk
6. Gisele Bundchen
7. Cindy Crawford
8. Rosie Huntington-whitley
9. Julia Stegner
10. Adriana Lima


----------



## Jesus (13 Sep. 2011)

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Avril Lavigne
3. Emma Watson
4. Alizee
5. Erika Eleniak
6. Mila Kunis
7. Hayden Panettiere
8. Melissa Joan Hart
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Berverly Mitchell


----------



## Walt (14 Sep. 2011)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 14.09.2011, 09:01 Uhr

Lena Gercke überholt wieder Christina Aguilera!*

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	854
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	663
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 662
4. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	593
5. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	549
6. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	487
7. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	477
8. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	412
9. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
10. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	398
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	390
12. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	363
13. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	347
14. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	341
15. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
16. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	325
17. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	307
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	296
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	288
20. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	265
21. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	251
22. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	250
23. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	249
24. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	242
26. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	237
27. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	225
28. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	208
29. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	195
30. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	192
31. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
32. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	190
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	190
34. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	189
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	189
36. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
37. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	176
38. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
39. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	174
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	174
41. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
42. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	168
43. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	167
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	167
45. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	166
46. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	158
47. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	156
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	156
49. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	150
50. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
51. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	147
52. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
53. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	145
54. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	132
55. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	128
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	128
57. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	125
58. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	123
61. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
62. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	120
63. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	118
64. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
66. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	116
67. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	115
68. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	114
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	114
70. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	112
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	112
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	110
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	110
74. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
75. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
77. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	107
78. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	105
79. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	104
81. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	100
82. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	99
83. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
84. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	96
85. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	95
87. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	94
89. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
90. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
92. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
93. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	88
94. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	86
95. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
96. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
99. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
100. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
101. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	78
102. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
103. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	76
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	76
105. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	75
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	75
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	75
108. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
109. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	72
110. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
113. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	70
114. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	69
115. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	68
116. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	66
117. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
119. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	64
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 64
121. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
123. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	62
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	62
125. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	60
128. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
129. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
130. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	56
131. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
132. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
136. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
138. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
141. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	48
142. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
143. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	46
144. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
148. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	43
149. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
153. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	41
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	41
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
157. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
162. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
167. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	38
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	38
169. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	37
174. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
178. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	35
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
182. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	34
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
185. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
188. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
192. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	31
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
203. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	30
205. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	29
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	29
213. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
219. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	27
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
227. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
230. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
237. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
247. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
254. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	22
267. Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
273. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
282. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
295. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
304. Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	17
309. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
321. Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	15
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	15
336. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
 Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
347. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
356. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
369. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
385. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
427. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
466. Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
 Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	8
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
511. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	7
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
558. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
606. Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
664. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
708. Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
755. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	2
Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
797. Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	854
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 662
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	477
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	398
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	390
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	363
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	347
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	307

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	663
2. Kader Loth, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 593
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	549
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	487
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	412
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	341
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	325
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	265
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main ,	251
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	250

Gruß Walt


----------



## Spezi30 (15 Sep. 2011)

Kader Hirntot auf platz 2??? - ach du scheiße, es geht bergab mit Deutschland, ich wusste es immer...


----------



## JohnDaniels (15 Sep. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## legestoll (16 Sep. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Kader Hirntot auf platz 2??? - ach du scheiße, es geht bergab mit Deutschland, ich wusste es immer...



Es geht doch hier nicht um intellektuelle Kapazität.


----------



## legestoll (16 Sep. 2011)

Und wo ich schon gerade dabei bin, hier mein September-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Catherine Bell
6. Gail O´Grady
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Anna Nicole Smith
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue 
Salma Hayek


----------



## Kristinator (16 Sep. 2011)

Legestoll hat Recht, finde ich. Frau Loth ist möglicherweise dumm wie Brot, und ich finde sie durchaus peinlich, aber darum geht's doch nicht. In diesem Sinne auch mein Voting:

1. Michelle Heaton
2. Kader Loth
3. Tara Reid
4. Katy Perry
5. Jenny Elvers
6. Sarah Douglas
7. Holly Valance
8. Deborah Shelton
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Sep. 2011)

aber die Frau ist doch komplett künstlich: Lippen, Titten,...dass da so viele drauf abfahren, ich finds erschreckend...:-(


----------



## legestoll (16 Sep. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> aber die Frau ist doch komplett künstlich: Lippen, Titten,...dass da so viele drauf abfahren, ich finds erschreckend...:-(



Na ja, gut, ist schon so - aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Es wäre doch auch schlimm, wenn das anders wäre.

Ich find´ sie halt trotzdem scharf.


----------



## Admiral Tojo (18 Sep. 2011)

Hm. Hier ist jedenfalls meine Liste für September:

1. Nicole Scherzinger
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Heidi Klum
5. Holly Valance
6. Catherine Deneuve 
7. Paula Abdul 
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10. Marina Sirtis


----------



## benedikt (20 Sep. 2011)

Meine Liste:
1. Lena Gercke
2.Irina Shayk
3.Ariane Sommer
4.Heidi Klum
5.Claudia Schiffer
6.Cindy Crawford
7.Rosie Huntington
8.Julia Stegner
9.Rebecca Mir
10.Gisele Bundchen


----------



## irisberben (20 Sep. 2011)

iris berben


----------



## Walt (20 Sep. 2011)

irisberben schrieb:


> iris berben



Nur ein Name kann leider nicht in die Wertung kommen. Bitte beachte die Umfrageregeln (Seite 1).

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Limobil (22 Sep. 2011)

Hier kommt mein Voting für September:


1. Kader Loth
2. Morgan Fairchild
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Allessandra Mussolini
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Catherine Bell
7. Heidi Klum
8. Katy Perry
9. Kari Wuhrer
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Walt (30 Sep. 2011)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2011, 09:44 Uhr*

*September-Voting nur noch heute bis 24.00 Uhr möglich!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	856
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	673
*3. * Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 665
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	631
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	555
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	505
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	487
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	412
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	403
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	390
12. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	363
13. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	347
14. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	341
15. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
16. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	335
17. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	320
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	307
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	292
*20.* Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	265
21. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	259
22. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	258
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	250
24. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	243
25. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
26. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	237
27. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.60 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	225
28. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	208
29. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	200
*30.* Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	199
31. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	192
32. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	191
34. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	190
35. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	189
36. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	185
37. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
38. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	176
39. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
*40.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	174
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	174
42. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
43. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	168
44. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	167
45. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	166
46. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	160
47. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	158
48. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	156
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	156
*50.* Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
51. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	147
52. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	146
54. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	137
55. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	135
56. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	128
57. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	125
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	125
*59.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	123
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	123
62. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	122
63. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	120
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	120
65. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	118
66. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	117
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
69. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	116
*70. * Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	114
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	114
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	113
73. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	110
74. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
75. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	108
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
77. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	107
78. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	105
*79.* Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	104
81. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	101
82. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	99
83. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	98
84. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	96
85. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	95
87. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	94
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	94
89. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
*90.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
92. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
93. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	88
94. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	86
95. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
96. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
99. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
*100.* Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
101. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	78
102. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
103. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	76
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	76
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	76
106. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	75
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	75
108. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
109. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	72
110. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
113. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	70
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	70
115. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	68
116. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	67
117. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	66
118. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	65
120. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	64
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 64
122. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
124. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	62
125. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	60
128. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
129. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	58
131. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	54
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	54
133. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	53
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
136. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
140. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
142. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
145. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	47
146. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*150.* Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
154. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	41
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	41
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
158. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
163. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	39
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
169. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	38
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	38
171. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	37
177. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	36
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
183. Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
186. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
188. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	33
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
192. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*196.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
206. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	30
208. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	29
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	29
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	29
217. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
223. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
228. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	26
232. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
238. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
*248.* Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
255. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	22
269. Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
275. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
285. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*298.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
307. Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
312. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
326. Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	15
*341.* Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
354. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
363. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
376. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*392.* Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*432.* Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*471.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	8
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
516. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	7
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*562.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
610. Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*669.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
711. Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*757.* Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	2
Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*799.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	856
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 665
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	505
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	404
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	403
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	390
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	363
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	347
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	320

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	673
2. Kader Loth, D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 631
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	555
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	487
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	412
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	341
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	335
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	265
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main ,	258
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	250

Gruß Walt


----------



## Freibier (30 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: für die super Arbeit von Walt 


1. Beyonce
2. Shakira
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Emma Watson
5. Alizee
6. Jennifer Aniston
7. Mariah Carey
8. Collien Fernandes
9. Kylie Minouge
10. Yulia volkova

p.s: J. Anniston 1969 geboren


----------



## Anakin (1 Okt. 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Elisha Cuthbert
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Annika Kipp
7. Katherine Heigl
8. Marie Serneholt
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2011)

Hier mein Oktober Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Ana Ivanovic
4. Rachael Carpani
5. Katie Holmes
6. Magdalena Voigt
7. Sandra Ahrabian 
8. Britney Spears
9. Lena Meyer Landrut
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## benmaroni (1 Okt. 2011)

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
2.Charlize Theron
3.Brigitte Bardot
4.Pamela Anderson
5.Sophie Marceau
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2011)

und hier ist Walts Oktober-Voting:

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Marylu-Saskia Poolmann
3. Lena Gercke
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Nina Heuser
7. Felicitas Woll
8. Diane Willems
9. Melanie Kogler
10. Jana-Julie Kilka

Gruß
Walt


----------



## tort3 (2 Okt. 2011)

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens (USA)
2. Inez Bjørg David (DK)
3. Alizee (F)
4. Jeanette Biedermann (D)
5. Fiona Erdmann (D)
6. Lena Gercke (D)
7. Leo Bartsch (D)
8. Francisca Urio (D)
9. Arzu Bazman (D)
10. Emma Watson (GB)


----------



## :Undertaker: (2 Okt. 2011)

1 Rihanna
2 Miley Cyrus
3 Nicole Scherzinger
4 Vanessa Hudgens
5 Collien Fernades
6 Lena Meyer Landruth
7 Shakira
8 Katy Perry
9 Megan Fox
10 Selena Gomez


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Okt. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Judith Rakers
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Maxi Biewer


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Okt. 2011)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Katy Perry
3. Jessica Alba
4. Vanessa Hudgens
5. Emma Watson
6. Isabel Lucas
7. Dianna Agron
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Amanda Seyfried
10. Laura Vandervoort


----------



## Admiral Tojo (3 Okt. 2011)

Hier ist mein Oktober-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Heidi Klum
3. Nicole Scherzinger
4. Holly Valance
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Catherine Deneuve 
7. Marina Sirtis
8. Eva Herman
9. Lana Turner
10.Paula Abdul


----------



## teufel 60 (3 Okt. 2011)

oktober-voting;
1.nena:glueck09
2.anna kournikova:WOW:
3.sarah connor:thumbup:
4.miley cyrus
5.verona pooth
6.tanja szewczenko
7.sarah michelle geller
8.emma watson
9.gülcan kamps
10collien fernandes
leider desmal nur die 11. jeanette biedermann:angry: so jetzt aber weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## Cherubini (4 Okt. 2011)

1. Juliette Menke (D)
2. Kelly Brook (UK)
3. Lena Goeßling (D)
4. Ivana Rudelic (D)
5. Miriam Rathmann (D)
6. Xenia Georgia Assenza (D)
7. Jasmin Lord (D)
8. Vanessa Jung (D)
9. Scarlett Johansson (USA)
10. Sila Sahin (D)


----------



## benedikt (4 Okt. 2011)

Mein Oktober Ranking:
1.Lena Gercke
2.Ariane Sommer
3.Irina Shayk
4.Julia Stegner
5.Heidi Klum
6.Douzen Kroes
7.Claudia Schiffer
8.Rosie Huntington - Whitley
9.Cindy Crawford
10.Gisele Bundchen


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (4 Okt. 2011)

Bleibt gleich. 


#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Sophia Bush
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.10.2011, 14:43 Uhr*


*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	866
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	697
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 681
*4. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR,	641
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	565
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	511
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	502
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	419
*9. * Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	412
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	405
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	399
12. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	370
13. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	350
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	350
15. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
16. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	335
17. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	320
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	319
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	304
20. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	273
21. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	268
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	266
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	250
24. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	243
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	243
26. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
27. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	230
28. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	214
29. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	208
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	208
31. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	200
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	200
33. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	199
34. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	198
35. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	194
36. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	192
37. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	191
39. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
40. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	177
41. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	176
42. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
43. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	174
44. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
45. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	167
46. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	166
47. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	161
48. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	160
49. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	158
50. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	156
51. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
52. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	146
54. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	142
55. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	137
56. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	135
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	135
58. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	131
59. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	128
60. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	127
61. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	125
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	125
63. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	124
64. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
65. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	121
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	120
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	120
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	117
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
71. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	114
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	113
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	113
74. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	112
75. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
76. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
77. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	107
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	107
79. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	105
80. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	104
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	104
83. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	101
84. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	99
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	99
86. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	98
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	98
88. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	96
89. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
90. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
91. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
93. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
94. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	87
95. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25,11,89 in Düsseldorf/D,	86
96. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
97. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
*101.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
102. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
103. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	78
105. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
106. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
108. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	75
109. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
110. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	72
111. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
114. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	70
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	70
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	70
117. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	69
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	69
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	69
120. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	67
121. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 66
122. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
123. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	64
124. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
126. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	61
127. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
128. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
129. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	58
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	58
133. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	54
134. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
136. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	52
141. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	51
144. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
147. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	48
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	48
149. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
153. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
156. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	41
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	41
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	41
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
161. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
167. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
173. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	38
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	38
175. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
179. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	36
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
185. Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	35
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
189. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	34
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	34
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
193. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	33
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	33
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	33
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
199. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	32
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
*204.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	31
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
214. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	30
216. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
 Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
222. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	28
229. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	27
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
236. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	26
240. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
247. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
257. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
264. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
276. Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
282. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
 Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
292. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*304.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
312. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	17
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
318. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
330. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
345. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
 Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
357. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	13
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	13
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
368. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	12
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
383. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	11
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*400.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
440. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	9
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
482. Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	8
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/P (USA),	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*526.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
569. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	6
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*614.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
673. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA, 30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*714.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
762. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*803.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	866
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 681
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	511
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	412
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	405
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	399
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	370
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	350
9. Jessica Biel,	USA, 03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA	320

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	697
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 641
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes, 26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 565
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	502
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	419
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	350
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	335
8. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/,	273
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main ,	268
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	250

Gruß Walt


----------



## Limobil (6 Okt. 2011)

Hier kommt mein Voting für Okober:


1. Kader Loth
2. Morgan Fairchild
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Allessandra Mussolini 
6. Catherine Bell
7. Heidi Klum
8. Katy Perry
9. Kari Wuhrer
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Kristinator (6 Okt. 2011)

Dann will ich mal auch für Oktober meine Stimmen abgeben:

1. Michelle Heaton
2. Kader Loth
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Tara Reid
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Jenny Elvers
7. Katy Perry
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Holly Valance
10. Blanka Vlasic


----------



## legestoll (7 Okt. 2011)

So stimme ich für Oktober ab:

1. Kader Loth
2. Cora Schumacher
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Catherine Bell
6. Gail O´Grady
7. Dannii Minogue
8. Anna Nicole Smith
9. Marisol Nichols
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Olivia Newton-John 
Salma Hayek


----------



## foolish1337 (7 Okt. 2011)

1. Joanna Krupa
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Katy Perry
4. Emma Watson
5. Verena Wriedt
6. Elisha Cuthbert
7. Holly Madison
8. Johanna Klum
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Walt (7 Okt. 2011)

Nachfolgend gibts ein paar pics der aktuellen Top 10 (Gesamtwertung)

Platz 1: Kate Beckinsale






Platz 2: Lena Gercke





Platz 3: Christina Aguilera





Platz 4: Kader Loth





Platz 5: Collien Ulmen-Fernandes





Platz 6: Deborah Shelton





Platz 7: Annika Kipp





Platz 8: Jeanette Biedermann





Platz 9:





Platz 10: Michelle Hunziker





Gruß Walt


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Okt. 2011)

Walt schrieb:


> Nachfolgend gibts ein paar pics der aktuellen Top 10 (Gesamtwertung)
> 
> Platz 1: Kate Beckinsale
> 
> ...



hammergeiler post, danke wait!


----------



## joergky (9 Okt. 2011)

lol


----------



## PromiFan (9 Okt. 2011)

Also hier mal meine Wertung für den Oktober:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Michelle Hunziker
3.) Stephanie zu Guttenberg
4.) Marietta Slomka
5.) Inez Björg David
6.) Sontje Peplow
7.) Mariella Ahrens
8.) Tamara Sedmak
9.) Inge Posmyk
10.) Stefanie Hertel


----------



## JohnDaniels (18 Okt. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen :drip::drip::drip:
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## HarryKewell12 (18 Okt. 2011)

richtig gut bin auch der meinung


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2011)

1. Alizee (F)
2. Vanessa Hudgens (USA)
3. Fiona Erdmann (D)
4. Inez Bjorg David (DK)
5. Jeanette Biedermann (D)
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut (D)
7. Sylvie van der Vaart (NL)
8. Emma Watson (UK)
9. Sandy Mölling (D)
10. Sarah Bogen (D)


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2011)

Hier mein November Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Ana Ivanovc
5. Rachael Carpani
6. Britney Spears
7. Katie Holmes
8. Sandra Ahrabian 
9. Janina Uhse
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Nov. 2011)

Meine Top 10 November:

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Sophia Bush
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## Anakin (1 Nov. 2011)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Sabine Lisicki 
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Annika Kipp
6. Kaley Cuoco
7. Mila Kunis
8. Elisha Cuthbert
9. Tricia Helfer
10. Micaela Schäfer


----------



## benmaroni (1 Nov. 2011)

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
2.Charlize Theron
3.Brigitte Bardot
4.Pamela Anderson
5.Sophie Marceau
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## annafan (1 Nov. 2011)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:
Für mich ganz klar:
1. Anna Heesch
2. Anna Heesch
3. Anna Heesch
4. Andrea Lamar
5. Ana marija sokolovic
6. tina kaiser
7. sandra arabian
8.


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Nov. 2011)

mein november voting

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.verona pooth

5.miley cyrus

6.sarah michelle gellar

7.collien fernndes

8.jeanette biedermann

9.gülcan kamps

10emma watson

leider nur die 11 für tanja szewcenko

so nun aber weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## legestoll (1 Nov. 2011)

Für November sieht es so aus:

1. Kader Loth
2. Cora Schumacher
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Gail O´Grady
6. Catherine Bell
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Dannii Minogue
9. Marisol Nichols
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Olivia Newton-John 
Salma Hayek 
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Walt (1 Nov. 2011)

annafan schrieb:


> :WOW::WOW::WOW:
> Für mich ganz klar:
> 1. Anna Heesch
> 2. Anna Heesch
> ...



Wird aufgrund der regeln wie folgt gewertet:

1. Anna Heesch (5 Punkte)
2. Andrea Lamar (4 Punkte)
3. Ana Marija Sokolovic (3 Punkte)
4. Tina Kaiser (2 Punkte)
5. Sandra Ahrabian (1 Punkt)


----------



## Walt (1 Nov. 2011)

Mein November-Voting:

1. Sarah Bogen




2. Jessica Höötmann




2. Sophie Marceau




3. Lena Gercke




4. Alyssa Milano




5. Jessica Ginkel




6. Marylu Saskia Poolmann




7. Valea Scalabrino




8. Jana Julie Kilka




9. Diane Willems




10. Melanie Kogler




10. Janina Flieger




10. Jasmin Lord




10. Sarah Ulrich




10. Jeanette Biedermann





Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Nov. 2011)

Mein November-Voting:

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Jessica Höötmann
3. Sophie Marceau
5. Lena Gercke
5. Alyssa Milano
6. Jessica Ginkel
7. Marylu Saskia Poolmann
8. Valea Schalbrion
9. Jana Julie Kilka
10. Diane Willems
10. Melanie Kogler
10. Janina Flieger
10. Jasmin Lord
10. Sarah Ulrich
10. Jeanette Biedermann


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Nov. 2011)

Uppps. da ist doch ein Fehler passiert: Jessicca Höötmann ist mit zwei Bildern drin, dafür fehlt Sophie Marceau. Bitte schön: Hier ist Sophie:


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Nov. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Jodie Marsh
3. Ramona Drews
4. Maxi Biewer
5. Bea Peters
6. Verena Kerth
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Barbie Blank
10. Sharmell Sullivan


----------



## Walt (1 Nov. 2011)

Wie gefällt Euch Jessica Höötmann, sie ist eine Bundesliga-Basketballerin?


----------



## mar1971z (2 Nov. 2011)

1. Arianny Celeste
2. Jennifer Delgado
3. Annett Möller
4. Jessica Alba
5. Beyonce
6. Jana Ina Zarrella
7. Motsi Mabuse
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Rosmary Church
10. Evelyn Lin


----------



## Cherubini (2 Nov. 2011)

1. Vanessa Jung (D)
2. Kelly Kelly (USA)
3. Diane Willems (BEL)
4. Hope Solo (USA)
5. Friederike Sipp (D)
6. Alena Gerber (D)
7. Andrea Petkovic (D)
8. Juliette Menke (D)
9. Anne Menden (D)
10. Miriam Lahnstein (D)


----------



## Kristinator (2 Nov. 2011)

Dann mal los, hier kommt mein Voting für November:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Katy Perry
6. Blanka Vlasic
7. Holly Valance
8. Deborah Shelton
9. Jenny Elvers
10. Brigitte Bardot


----------



## BeerLover (3 Nov. 2011)

1. Lucy Pinder
2. Holly Peers
3. Rosie Jones
4. Joanna Krupa
5. Irina Shayk
6. Rocio Guiaro Diaz 
7. Carolina Ardohain
8. Kelley Hazell
9. Kate Upton
10.Adriana Lima


----------



## Walt (3 Nov. 2011)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.11.2011, 12:46 Uhr!*

*Christina Aguilera jetzt mit einem Punkt vor Lena Gercke auf Platz 2! Katy Perry erstmals in den ausländischen TOP 10!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	881:WOW:
*2.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 706
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	705
*4. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	689
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	584
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	541
*7. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	518
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	429
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	419
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	419
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	408
12. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	376
13. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	358
14. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	355
15. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	345
16. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	344
17. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	337
18. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	336
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	322
*20.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	287
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	279
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	272
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	251
24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	248
25. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	246
26. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	242
27. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	230
28. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	227
29. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	216
*30.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	214
31. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	208
32. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	207
33. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	204
34. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	202
35. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	199
36. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	194
37. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	192
38. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	192
39. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
*40.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	190
41. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	176
43. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
44. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	171
45. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
46. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	167
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	167
48. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	166
49. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	162
*50.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	156
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
53. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	147
54. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	146
56. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	141
57. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	138
58. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	135
59. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	132
*60.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	131
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	131
62. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	130
63. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
64. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	128
65. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	127
66. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	125
67. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	120
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	120
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	120
*71.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	117
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
74. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	114
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	114
76. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	112
78. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	109
*80.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
81. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	105
82. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	104
84. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	103
85. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	102
86. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	99
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	99
88. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	98
89. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	97
*90.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
91. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	94
92. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
93. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
95. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
96. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	89
97. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
98. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
*101.* Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
102. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
103. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	78
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	78
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	78
107. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
109. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
110. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	75
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	75
122. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	73
114. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	72
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	72
116. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	71
120. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	70
121. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	69
122. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	68
123. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	67
124. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 66
125. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
126. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
128. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	62
129. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	61
130. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	60
132. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	59
133. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	58
136. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	56
137. Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
138. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
142. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	51
145. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
148. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	48
149. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	45
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	45
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	45
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	45
*153.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
156. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	43
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	43
158. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
161. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	41
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	41
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
165. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	40
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
175. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	39
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
182. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	38
185. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
190. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
195. Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	35
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*200.* Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	34
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	34
204. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
207. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
211. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	31
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
222. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	30
224. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
229. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	28
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	28
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
237. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	27
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
244. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	26
248. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*253.* Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	24
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
262. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
268. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
279. Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
284. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	20
Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	20
Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	20
Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
297. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*311.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
322. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
328. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
 Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
344. Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
*358.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
369. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
377. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	12
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
393. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*411.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*451.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
 Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
492. Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	8
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	8
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*537.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
581. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*624.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
682. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*727.* Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
775. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*817. *Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
 Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	881
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 706
3. Deborah Shelton,	RUS,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	541
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	419
Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	419
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	CH, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	408
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	376
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	355
9. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 344
10. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barabara/US,	320

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	705
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 689
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	584
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	518
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	429
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	358
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	345
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	287
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	279
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	251

Gruß Walt


----------



## Limobil (5 Nov. 2011)

Hier kommt mein Voting für November:

1. Kader Loth
2. Morgan Fairchild
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Allessandra Mussolini 
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Catherine Bell
7. Heidi Klum
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Katy Perry
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Nov. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Wesley (7 Nov. 2011)

1. Keira Knightley
2. Maria Sharapova
3. Jennifer Lopez
4. Adriana Lima
5. Michelle Monaghan
6. Scarlett Johansson
7. Paris Hilton
8. Shakira
9. Heidi Klum
10. Amber Valletta
10. Eva Green
10. Katy Perry
10. Andrea Kiewel
10. Charlize Theron
10. Franziska van Almsick
10. Salma Hayek
10. Arianny Celeste
10. Natalie Portman
10. Maria Kirilenko
10. Emma Watson


----------



## benedikt (7 Nov. 2011)

Mein November voting:
1. Lena Gercke
2. Ariane Sommer
3. Irina Shayk
4. Rosie Huntington
5. Julia Stegner
6. Heidi Klum
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Claudia Schiffer
9. Gisele Bundchen
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## maggi77 (10 Nov. 2011)

1.Ramona Drews
2.Sonya Kraus
3.Davorka Tovillo
4.Estefania Küsters
5.Rebecca Mir
6.Verona Pooth
7.Michelle Hunziker
8.Annemarie Warnkros
9.Monica Bellucci
10.Adriana Lima


----------



## dabi (14 Nov. 2011)

1. Sylvie van der vaart
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Jessica biel
4. Adriana Lima
5. Heidi Klum
6. Anna Kournikova
7. Jennifer Lopez
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Megan Fox
10. Jana Ina zarrella


----------



## mephisto5 (16 Nov. 2011)

mein november voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Erica Durance
3. Clara Morgane
4. Alex Morgan
5. Sarah Engels
6. Katja Burkard
7. Ulrike Frank
8. Claudelle Deckert
9. Jennifer Morrison
10. Janine Uhse
10. Miriam Lange
10. Birgit Schrowange


----------



## Walt (18 Nov. 2011)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 18.11.2011, 08:02 Uhr, Kate Beckinsale führt souverän und erreicht als Erste 900 Punkte:WOW:. *

*Lena Gercke überholt wieder Christina Aguilera und liegt auf Platz 2! Jessica Biel zurück in den ausländischen TOP 10!:thumbup:*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	900
*2. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	715
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 709
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	699
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	590
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	547
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	518
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	429
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	428
*10.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	419
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	413
12. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	376
13. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	368
14. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	355
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	355
16. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	352
17. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	344
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	341
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	326
*20.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	303
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	279
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	272
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	251
24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	248
25. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	246
26. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
27. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	230
28. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	227
29. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	221
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	221
*31.* Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	214
32. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	208
33. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	207
34. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	203
35. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	199
36. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	194
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	194
38. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	193
39. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
*40.* Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	190
41. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	182
42. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
43. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	176
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
45. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	174
47. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	171
48. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
49. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	167
*50.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	165
51. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	164
52. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	155
53. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
55. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	148
56. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
57. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	141
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	141
59. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	138
*60.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	136
61. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	132
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	131
63. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	130
64. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	128
66. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	128
67. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	127
68. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	125
69. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	123
*70.* Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	120
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	120
72. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	119
73. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	117
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	117
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	117
76. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	115
77. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	114
78. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	112
*80. * Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
81. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	108
82. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	106
83. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	105
84. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	104
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	104
87. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	103
88. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	99
89. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	98
*90.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	97
91. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
92. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	94
93. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
94. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
96. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
98. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	89
99. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
*100.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
104. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	80
105. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	79
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	79
107. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	78
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	78
110. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
111. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
113. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	75
114. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	74
115. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
116. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	72
117. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	72
118. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	71
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 71
122. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	70
123. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	69
124. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	68
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	68
126. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	67
127. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	65
128. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
130. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	62
131. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	61
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	61
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	61
124. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
125. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	58
127. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	57
128. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	56
129. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	54
130. Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
131. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	52
135. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	51
138. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
141. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	48
142. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	47
143. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	45
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	45
145. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
148. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	43
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	43
*150.* Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
154. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	41
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
156. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	40
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
166. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	39
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	39
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	39
174. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	38
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	38
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	38
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	38
180. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
184. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
189. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
194. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	34
197. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*201.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
205. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	31
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
216. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
217. Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
223. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	28
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	28
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
231. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
237. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	26
243. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	25
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
*249.* Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	24
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	24
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
258. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	23
263. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
273. Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
278. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	20
Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	20
Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
290. Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*303.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	18
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
313. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	17
320. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
336. Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
*351.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
361. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
371. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	12
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	12
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
386. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	11
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
*405. *Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*444.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*485.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	8
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	8
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*529.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
573. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*616.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*675.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*720. *Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*768. *Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*809.* Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	900
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 709
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	547
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	428
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	419
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	413
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	376
8. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	355
9. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 352
10. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA	344

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	715
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 699
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	590
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	518
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	429
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	368
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	355
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	303
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	279
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	251

Gruß Walt


----------



## Mickey Rourke (19 Nov. 2011)

*10 Punkte*: _Arianny Celeste_

*09 Punkte*: _Olivia Wilde_

*08 Punkte*: _Katy Perry_

*07 Punkte*: _Christina Aguilera_

*06 Punkte*: _Johanna Klum_

*05 Punkte*: _Anne Hathaway_

*04 Punkte*: _Megan Fox_

*03 Punkte*: Lena Gercke

*02 Punkte*: _Regina Halmich_

*01 Punkt*: _Palina Rojinski_


----------



## Walt (24 Nov. 2011)

*Vielen dank für 100.000 hits!*

Ich bedanke mich alle Usern von Celebboard für die Akzeptanz des CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKINGS!:thx:

Es wurde inzwischen 100.000 mal angeklickt!:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Amazinking (28 Nov. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Natalie Portman
3. Joanna Krupa
4. Cheryl Cole
5. Jessica Alba
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Emily Browning
8. Katy Perry
9. Yvonne Catterfeld
10. Christina Ricci


----------



## PromiFan (28 Nov. 2011)

Hier meine Wahl für November:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Diana Staehly
3.) Marietta Slomka
4.) Alicia Silverstone
5.) Alice Dwyer
6.) Amanda Tapping

So das wäre es erst mal


----------



## Admiral Tojo (29 Nov. 2011)

Bin spät dran für November:

1. Kader Loth
2. Beatrice Rosen
3. Nicole Scherzinger
4. Heidi Klum
5. Eva Herman
6. Lana Turner
7. Holly Valance
8. Deborah Shelton
9. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## BoyOfSummer (29 Nov. 2011)

Meine erste Teilnahme:

1. Jessica Alba (gilt nur für die Zeit vor ihrer Erblondung)
2 .Jessica Biel
3. Jennifer Love Hewitt
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Melissa Joan Hart (sah als End-Teen mal richtig gut aus)
6. Michelle Pfeiffer (der Inbegriff der Zeitlosigkeit)
7. Nikki Cox (die Zeit meinte es nicht gut mit ihr, aber früher...)
8. Erika Eleniak (vor dem Boob-Job)
9. Charisma Carpenter (vor dem Boob-Job)
10. Kristen Bell
10 .Renée O’Connor
10. Lucy Lawless
10. Alexandra Tydings
10. Hudson Leick
10. Katie Holmes
10. Hannah Spearritt


----------



## joergky (29 Nov. 2011)

Danke, danke, danke !!!


----------



## Freibier (30 Nov. 2011)

Carolin Kebekus

1. Shakira
2. Beyonce
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Emma Watson
6. Mariah Carey
7. Elisabeth Seitz
8. Verona pooth
9. Carolin Kebekus
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2011)

Mein Dezember Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Ana Ivanovic
4. Janina Uhse
5. Rachael Carpani
6. Caroline Wozniacki
7. Alida Kurras
8. Sandra Ahrabian 
9. Britney Spears
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (1 Dez. 2011)

Dafür bin ich früh dran für Dezember:

1. Kader Loth
2. Beatrice Rosen
3. Lana Turner
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Heidi Klum
6. Eva Herman
7. Holly Valance
8. Deborah Shelton
9. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## legestoll (1 Dez. 2011)

Hier meine Stimmen für Dezember:

1. Kader Loth
2. Cora Schumacher
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Gail O´Grady
7. Catherine Bell
8. Dannii Minogue
9. Marisol Nichols
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Beatrice Rosen
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek 
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2011)

und hier ist es:
Walts letztes Voting im Jahr 2012!

1. Jessica Höötmann
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Nina Heuser
4. Valea Scalabrino
5. Lena Gercke
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Alyssa Milano
8. Diane Willems
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Jessica Alba

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Cherubini (1 Dez. 2011)

1. Kelly Kelly (USA)
2. Diane Willems (BEL)
3. Vanessa Jung (D)
4. Kristen Stewart (USA)
5. Kelly Brook (UK)
6. Natalie Alison (AUT)
7. Alena Gerber (D)
8. Theresa Underberg (D)
9. Marylu-Saskia Poolman (D)
10. Maike von Bremen (D)


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Dez. 2011)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Sophia Bush
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## Limobil (1 Dez. 2011)

Hier kommt mein Voting für Dezember - tatsächlich Walt, schon wieder ein Jahr rum:


1. Kader Loth
2. Morgan Fairchild
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Allessandra Mussolini 
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Catherine Bell
7. Katy Perry
8. Heidi Klum
9. Kari Wuhrer
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Anakin (1 Dez. 2011)

1. Sabine Lisicki 
2. Natalie Portman
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Amanda Righetti
5. Annika Kipp
6. Kate Abdo
7. Mila Kunis
8. Michaela Schäfer
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Dez. 2011)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Jodie Marsh
3. Ramona Drews
4. Bea Peters
5. Verena Kerth
6. Judith Rakers
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Kelly Kelly
10. Verena Wriedt


----------



## teufel 60 (2 Dez. 2011)

mein ranking für dezember

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kourrnikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.verona pooth

5.miley cyrus

6.sarah michelle gellar

7.emma watson

8.jeanette biedermann

9.collien fernandes

10britt hagedorn

leider keine punkte dieses mal für gülcan kamps:angry:


----------



## benedikt (2 Dez. 2011)

Mein Ranking für Dezember:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Ariane Sommer
3. Toni Garrn
4. Doutzen Kroes
5. Julia Stegner
6. Irina Shayk
7. Rosie Huntington-Whitley
8. Heidi Klum
9. Claudia Schiffer
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Amelie Klever


----------



## tort3 (3 Dez. 2011)

1) Inez Björg David (DK)
2) Vanessa Hudgens (USA)
3) Fiona Erdmann (D)
4) Jeanette Biedermann (D)
5) Sylvie van der Vaart (NL)
6) Lena Gercke (D)
7) Alizee (F)
8) Sila Sahin (D/TR)
9) Leo Bartsch (D)
10) Michelle Hunziker (CH)


----------



## benmaroni (4 Dez. 2011)

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
2.Charlize Theron
3.Brigitte Bardot
4.Pamela Anderson
5.Sophie Marceau
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Magni (4 Dez. 2011)

1) Scarlett Johansson (USA)
2) Lena Gercke (D)
3) Annemarie Warnkross (D)
4) Adriana Lima (BRA)
5) Kate Beckinsale (UK)
6) Charlize Theron (ZA)
7) Annika Kipp (D)
8) Emma Watson (UK)
9) Kim Heinzelmann (D)
10) Verena Wriedt (D)
10) Taylor Swift (USA)


----------



## Kristinator (5 Dez. 2011)

Hier sind meine Stimmen für den Dezember:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Michelle Heaton
3. Kader Loth
4. Blanka Vlasic
5. Holly Valance
6. Katy Perry
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Jenny Elvers
9. Brigitte Bardot
10. Tiffany Thiessen


----------



## Corsa1981 (11 Dez. 2011)

1. Sofia Vergara
2. Rose McGowan
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Jennifer Lopez
5. Amanda Righetti
6. Erika Christensen
7. Kristin Cavallari
8. Mariska Hargitay
9. Magdalena Breska
10. Natasha Henstridge


----------



## Sassi (15 Dez. 2011)

Saskia Valencia
Sandra Schneiders
Heike Greis
Claudia Reiterer
Birgit Würz
Birgit von Benzel
Sabine Kaack
Saskia Bartusiak
Valerie Niehaus


----------



## JohnDaniels (16 Dez. 2011)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Syclone (23 Dez. 2011)

1. Jessica Simpson
2. Britney Spears
3. Penelope Cruz
4. Mena Suvari
5. Yvonne Catterfeld
6. Ally Walker
7. Keira Knightley
8. Anni Wendler
9. Diana Lueger
10. Alizee


----------



## Walt (23 Dez. 2011)

Sorry Leute, habe momentan auf der Arbeit ziemlich viel Stress, hoffe, dass ich zwischen den Jahren dazu komme, ein neues Ranking zu veröffentlichen.

Danke für Euer Verständnis!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## uws (26 Dez. 2011)

1. Juliette Menke
2. Helene Fischer
3. Bettina Cramer
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Annika Kipp
6. Janina Uhse
7. Verena Wriedt 
8. Anne Menden
9. Michelle Hunziker
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## PromiFan (27 Dez. 2011)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich noch gar keine Stimmen für den Dezember abgegeben habe, also schnell mal nachholen 

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Catherine Zeta-Jones
3.) Keira Knightley
4.) Gundula Gause
5.) Diane Kruger
6.) Nazan Eckes
7.) Jana Ina
8.) Sarah Engels
9.) Carmen Nebel
10.) Saskia Valencia


----------



## Walt (28 Dez. 2011)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.12.2011, 14:25 Uhr! *

*Letztes Ranking des Jahres 2011! Kate Beckinsale führt souverän! Heißes Rennen auf den Plätzen: Lena Gercke auf dem zweiten Platz, nur 1 Punkt vor der Dritten Christina Aguilera, diese wiederum nur 1 Punkt vor der Vierten Kader Loth. *

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	918
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	749
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 748
*4. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	747
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	607
*6. * Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	566
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	544
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	446
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	438
*10.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	436
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	422
12. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	380
13. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
14. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	369
15. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	366
16. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	365
17. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	362
18. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	353
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	335
20. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	320
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	286
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	286
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	255
24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	254
25. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	247
26. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	240
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	240
29. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	230
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	230
31. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	220
32. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	219
33. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	216
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	216
35. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	208
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	208
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	200
38. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	194
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	194
40. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
41. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	189
42. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	182
43. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
44. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	178
45. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	176
46. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
47. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
49. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	167
*50.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	165
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	165
52. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	164
53. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	162
54. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	154
55. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
57. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	148
58. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	146
60. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
61. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	134
62. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	133
63. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	130
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	130
65. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	129
67. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	128
68. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	127
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	127
70. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
72. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	125
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	125
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	125
75. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	120
76. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	117
77. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
78. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB.	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	114
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	114
80. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	112
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
82. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
83. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	108
84. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	106
85. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	104
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	104
88. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	103
89. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
90. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	98
91. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	97
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	97
93. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
94. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	93
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	93
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	93
97. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
99. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*100. * Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	88
101. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
102. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	81
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	81
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 81
109. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	80
111. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	79
112. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	78
114. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
116. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
118. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	75
119. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
120. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	72
122. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
123. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	70
124. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	69
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	69
127. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	68
128. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	66
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	66
131. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	64
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	64
133. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	63
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
136. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	61
138. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
139. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	58
141. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	56
142. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	55
143. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
145. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 52
148. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	51
*151. *Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	50
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	50
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	50
154. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	49
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
159. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	47
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	47
161. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	45
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	45
163. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	44
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
168. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	43
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	43
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	43
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	43
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	43
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	43
174. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
178. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
179. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	40
187. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
194. Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	38
196. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	37
Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
*201.*Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	36
205. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	35
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
211. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	34
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	34
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	34
214. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
217. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
221. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
229. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
234. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	29
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
242. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	28
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	28
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*250.* Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
254. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	?,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
260. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	25
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
266. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
273. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
279. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
289. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	21
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	21
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	21
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	21
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*297.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
308. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
324. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
331. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	17
338. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*355.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
371. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
381. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
393. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*407. *Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	11
424. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*463.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*506. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*548.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
 Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*594.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*637.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*696.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*744. *Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
 Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*792.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*837.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	918
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 748
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	566
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	438
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	436
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	422
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	380
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, ,	369
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA	366
10. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	362

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	749
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 747
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	607
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	544
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	446
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	365
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	320
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	286
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	255

Gruß Walt


----------



## Kristinator (29 Dez. 2011)

Cooles Rennen! Ich bin für Christina!


----------



## Amazinking (30 Dez. 2011)

1. Emily Browning
2. Kristanna Loken
3. Natalie Portman
4. Scarlett Johansson
5. Joanna Krupa
6. Christina Ricci
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Salma Hayek
9. Cheryl Cole
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Freibier (31 Dez. 2011)

1. Shakira
2. Beyonce
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
4. Mariah Carey
5. Angelina Jolie
6. Emma Watson
7. Regina Halmich
8. Elisabeth Seitz
9. Carolin Kebekus
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2012)

Frohes neues, hier mein Januar Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Sandra Ahrabian
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Janina Uhse
6. Ana Ivanovic
7. Alida Kurras
8. Magdalena Voigt
9. Rachael Carpani
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Jan. 2012)

My essential 10 beauties for January 2012: 


#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Kate Upton
#8 Ellen Page
#9 Michelle Williams
#10 Teresa Palmer

Bleibt fast alles gleich, nur eine neue Dame und ein bisschen anders gerankt.


----------



## trommler (1 Jan. 2012)

Für mich ist die Schärfste um nicht zu sagen, die Geilste immer noch MARIA FURTWÄNGLER!


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Jan. 2012)

mein januar voting :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.miley cyrus

5.verona pooth

6.sarah michelle gellar

7.jeanette biedermann

8.emma watson

9.tanja szewczenko

10gülcan kamps

keine punkte diesmal für collien fernandes:angry:


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Jan. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Maxi Biewer
6. Janin Reinhardt
7. Diana Doll
8. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
9. Kelly Kelly
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Jan. 2012)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Jessica Alba
3. Amanda Seyfried
4. Katy Perry
5. Rachel Bilson
6. Emma Watson
7. Rihanna
8. Laura Vandervoort
9. Selena Gomez
10.Miley Cyrus


----------



## benmaroni (1 Jan. 2012)

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
2.Charlize Theron
3.Brigitte Bardot
4.Pamela Anderson
5.Sophie Marceau
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## tort3 (1 Jan. 2012)

1. Inez Björg David
2. Sila Sahin
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Hayden Panettiere
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Fiona Erdmann
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Sarah Bogen
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## claudy09 (1 Jan. 2012)

1. *Megan Fox*
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Kim Kardashian 
4. Tara Reid 
5. Katy Perry
6. Fergie
7. Eva Longoria
8. Alexandra Stan
9. Michelle Hunzicker 
10. Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Sachse (1 Jan. 2012)

ist zwar schwierig, aber ich versuchs mal

1. Blake Lively
2. Ashley Benson
3. Victoria Justice
4. Nina Dobrev
5. Selena Gomez
6. Anna Kendrick
7. Pixie Lott
8. Yvonne Strahovski
9. Lyndsy Fonseca
10. Shenae Grimes

also siehe Siggi


----------



## Syclone (2 Jan. 2012)

1. Jessica Simpson
2. Britney Spears
3. Diana Lueger
4. Mena Suvari
5. Yvonne Catterfeld
6. Funda Vanroy
7. Keira Knightley
8. Anni Wendler
9. Penelope Cruz
10. Alizee


----------



## benedikt (2 Jan. 2012)

Meine Januar Liste:
1. Lena Gercke
2. Ariane Sommer
3. Toni Garrn
4. Irina Shayk
5. Rosie Huntington - Whiteley
6. Doutzen Kroes
7. Heidi Klum
8. Claudia Schiffer
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Amelie Klever


----------



## Anakin (2 Jan. 2012)

1. Janina Uhse
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Georgia Jones
4. Sabine Lisicki 
5. Annika Kipp
6. Amanda Righetti
7. Michaela Schäfer
8. Natalie Portman
9. Mila Kunis
10. Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Cherubini (2 Jan. 2012)

1. Ivonne Schönherr
2. Miriam Rathmann
3. Kelly Kelly
4. Brie Bella
5. Diane Willems
6. Natalie Alison
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Milla Jovovich
9. Alena Gerber
10. Anna Kendrick


----------



## Philipp123123 (2 Jan. 2012)

1. Selena Gomez
2. Lana Del Rey
3. Katy Perry
4. Karen Heinrichs
5. Nela Panghy-lee
6. Sylvie Van Der Vaart
7. Lena Gerke
8. Annemarie Warnkross
9. Jessica Kastrop
10. kate abdo


----------



## neman64 (3 Jan. 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Verona Poot
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Maria Furthwängler
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Katy Perry
10. Kim Kardashine


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2012)

Mein Januar-Voting 2012:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Marylu-Saskia Poolmann
4. Diane Willems
5. Renée Weibel
6. Melanie Kogler
7. Jessica Höötmann
8. Alyssa Milano
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Nina Heuser
10. Felicitas Woll
10. Alexandra Neldel
10. Inez Björg Davis
10 Stefanie Bock


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2012)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 04.01.2012 10:54 Uhr*
*Erstes Ranking des Jahres 2012: Kate Beckinsale führt weiterhin souverän, auf Platz 2 Lena Gercke vor Christina Aguilera!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	928
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	774
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 762
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	747
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	615
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	566
*7. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	560
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	459
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	448
*10.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	445
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	431
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	386
13. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	383
14. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	376
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
16. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	372
17. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	369
18. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	353
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	343
20. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	335
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	294
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	286
23. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	261
24. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	259
25. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	249
26. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	247
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	244
28. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	238
30. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	231
31. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	230
32. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	229
33. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	228
34. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	216
35. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	215
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	211
37. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	208
38. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	195
39. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	194
40. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
41. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	189
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	182
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	182
44. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
45. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	178
46. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	177
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	175
48. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
*50.* Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	165
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	165
52. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	164
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	164
54. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	162
55. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	161
56. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	158
57. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	153
58. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	152
59. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
60. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	146
61. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	143
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	142
63. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	139
64. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
65. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	133
66. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	132
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
68. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
69. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
70. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
71. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	128
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	128
73. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
75. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	125
76. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
77. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	119
78. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	118
79. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	117
80. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
81. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	112
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
83. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	110
84. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
85. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	108
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	108
87. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	104
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	104
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	104
90. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	102
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	102
92. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
93. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	99
94. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	97
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	97
97. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
98. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	92
*100.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
101. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 88
102. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
103. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	84
104. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	83
105. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	82
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	82
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	82
108. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	81
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
112. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	80
114. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	79
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	79
116. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
117. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
118. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
120. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	75
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	75
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	75
123. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	73
124. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	72
125. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
127. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	70
128. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	69
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
130. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	68
131. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	67
132. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	66
134. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	65
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	65
136. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
138. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 61
140. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	60
143. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
144. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	58
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	58
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	58
149. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	56
*150.* Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	54
151. Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
152. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	52
155. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	51
158. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	50
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	50
160. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	49
165. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	48
166. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	47
167. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
169. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	45
170. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	44
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
175. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	43
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	43
177. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	42
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	42
183. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
184. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
190. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
198. Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	38
*200.* Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	37
205. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
209. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
213. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	34
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	34
215. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
219. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
225. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
234. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
240. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
*247.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	28
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
256. Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	27
262. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
268. JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	25
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	25
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
274. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
284. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
291. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
*300.* Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
304. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
316. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	19
330. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
338. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	17
*346.* Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
362. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
378. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
388. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*399.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
412. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
 Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*430.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
470. Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*516.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*559.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*606.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*656. *Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA, 12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*712.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*760.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*807.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
 Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*851.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	1
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	918
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 748
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	566
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	438
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	436
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	422
7. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	380
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, ,	369
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA	366
10. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	362

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	749
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 747
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	607
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	544
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	446
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	365
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	320
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	286
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	255

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2012)

Korrekturen im internationalen und im nationalen Ranking:

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	928
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 762
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	566
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	448
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	445
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	431
7. Katy Perry, USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 386
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	383
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	376 
10. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	369



*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	774
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 747
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	615
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	560
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	459
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	372
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	335
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	294
10. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	261

Gruß Walt


----------



## mephisto5 (7 Jan. 2012)

1. clara morgane
2. kate beckinsale
3. julie benz
4. erica durance
5. ulrike frank
6. miriam lange
7. courteney cox
8. janina uhse
9. katja burkard
10. birgit schrowange


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Jan. 2012)

1. Lyndsy Fonseca
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Jessica Alba
4. Leona Lewis
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Emmy Rossum
7. Oddette Annable
8. Adriana Lima
9. Brooklyn Decker
10. Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 Jan. 2012)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Sara Carbonero
3. Fiona Erdmann
4. Sina Tkotsch
5. Katie Cassidy
6. Shakira
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Victoria Justice
9. Michelle Hunziker
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## legestoll (9 Jan. 2012)

Hier meine Stimmen für Januar:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Catherine Bell
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Deborah Shelton
7. Gail O´Grady
8. Dannii Minogue
9. Miriam Lahnstein
10. Marisol Nichols
Beatrice Rosen
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek 
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kristinator (9 Jan. 2012)

Meine Favoriten für Januar:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Katy Perry
6. Jenny Elvers
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Brigitte Bardot
9. Holly Valance
10. Blanka Vlasic
10. Tiffany Thiessen


----------



## Kristinator (9 Jan. 2012)

der_sachse schrieb:


> ist zwar schwierig, aber ich versuchs mal
> 
> 1. Blake Lively
> 2. Ashley Benson
> ...



Hallo Sachse - wer ist die Frau auf Deinem Benutzerbild? Die gefällt mir!


----------



## legestoll (9 Jan. 2012)

Kristinator schrieb:


> Hallo Sachse - wer ist die Frau auf Deinem Benutzerbild? Die gefällt mir!



War mir noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber: Stimmt! Das interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Rohling (12 Jan. 2012)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Nina Bott
7. Aleksandra Bechtel
8. Bettina Cramer
9. Denise Zich
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## Walt (12 Jan. 2012)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 12.01.2012 15:44 Uhr*
*Kate Beckinsale führt! Auf Platz 2 Lena Gercke, ein Punkt vor Christina Aguilera.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	941
*2.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	774
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 773
*4.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	766
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	615
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	571
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	560
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	459
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	453
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	450
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	431
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	392
13. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	383
14. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	380
15. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	376
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
17. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	372
18. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	353
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	343
20. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	335
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	294
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	288
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	268
24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	261
25. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	249
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	249
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	244
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
29. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	238
30. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	237
31. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	231
32. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	229
33. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	228
34. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	216
35. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	215
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	211
37. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	208
38. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	205
39. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	194
40. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	192
41. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	183
43. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	182
44. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
45. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	179
46. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	178
47. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	177
48. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	172
49. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
*51.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	165
52. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	164
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	164
54. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	163
55. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	162
56. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	161
57. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	153
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	153
59. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	150
60. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
61. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	146
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	142
63. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	139
64. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	138
65. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	137
66. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
67. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	132
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	132
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
70. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
71. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
72. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
73. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	128
74. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
75. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	125
76. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
77. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	119
78. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	118
79. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	117
80. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
81. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	115
82. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
83. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	111
84. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	110
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	110
87. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
88. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	108
89. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	106
90. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	104
91. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	102
92. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
93. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
94. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	99
95. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	97
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	97
98. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
99. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
*100.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
101. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	89
102. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	88
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 88
105. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
106. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	84
107. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	83
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	83
109. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	82
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	82
111. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
113. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
114. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	79
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	79
116. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
117. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
119. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
121. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	75
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	75
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	75
124. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	72
125. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	71
127. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	70
128. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	69
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
130. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	68
131. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	67
132. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	66
134. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	65
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	65
136. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
138. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	61
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 61
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	61
142. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	60
145. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
146. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	58
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	58
*150.* Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	56
151. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	54
152. Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
153. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 52
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	52
156. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
158. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	50
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	50
160. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	49
165. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	48
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	48
167. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	47
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	47
169. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
171. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	45
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	45
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	45
174. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	44
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	44
180. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	43
181. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
185. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
186. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
192. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
199. Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
*200.* Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	37
205. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
209. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
213. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	34
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	34
215. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
219. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
226. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
235. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
240. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
*248.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
256. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	27
263. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
269. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 25
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	25
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	25
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
277. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
286. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
295. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
*302.* Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
306. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
319. Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	19
333. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
340. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	17
*348.* Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
362. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
380. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
390. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*401.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
416. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*434.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
475. Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*520.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*563.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*610. *Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*660.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*716.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*765.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*812.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*856.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	1
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	941
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 773
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	571
4. Jessica Alba,	CH, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	453
5. Michelle Hunziker,	USA,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	450
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	431
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	392
8. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	383
9. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA ,	380
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA	376

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	774
2. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 766
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	615
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	560
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	459
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
7. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	372
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	335
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	294
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	268

Gruß Walt


----------



## Limobil (13 Jan. 2012)

Hier kommt mein erstes Voting im neuen Jahr, also - überraschend - das für Januar:


1. Kader Loth
2. Morgan Fairchild
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Katy Perry
5. Catherine Bell
6. Deborah Shelton
7. Heidi Klum
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Belinda Carlisle
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Ryan Atwood (17 Jan. 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Annika Kipp
4. Natalya Neidhart
5. Caroline Wozniacki
6. Micaela Schäfer
7. Janina Uhse
8. Olivia Wilde
9. Kelly Rowan
10. Mischa Barton


----------



## wertzuiop007 (18 Jan. 2012)

1 Magdalena Neuner :thumbup:
2 Emma Watson
3 Nazan Eckes
4 Lira Bajramaj
5 Janina Flieger
6 Patritcia Küll
7 Annika Kipp
8 Meike Billitis
9 Miriam Lange
10 Simone Laudher


----------



## Admiral Tojo (22 Jan. 2012)

Hier mein Januar-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Beatrice Rosen
3. Nicole Scherzinger
4. Holly Valance
5. Heidi Klum
6. Lana Turner
7. Eva Herman
8. Deborah Shelton
9. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## JohnDaniels (30 Jan. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Michelle Hunziker
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Katy Perry
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## benedikt (31 Jan. 2012)

Mein Februar Ranking:
1. Lena Gercke
2. Ariane Sommer
3. Irina Shayk
4. Toni Garrn
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Doutzen Kroes
7. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
8. Amelie Klever
9.Claudia Schiffer
10. Heidi Klum
10. Gisele Bundchen
10.Cindy Crawford


----------



## Walt (31 Jan. 2012)

Nur noch bis heute 24 Uhr möglich: Voting für den Monat Januar 2012!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## legestoll (31 Jan. 2012)

benedikt schrieb:


> Mein Februar Ranking:
> 1. Lena Gercke
> 2. Ariane Sommer
> 3. Irina Shayk
> ...



Hallo Walt - darf man schon im Januar für Februar abstimmen (siehe oben)? Das kann möglicherweise dann und wann ganz praktisch sein, ich würde wohl auch von so einer Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen, es führt aber doch eher zu Verwirrung, oder?


----------



## Walt (31 Jan. 2012)

Hallo legestoll, hallo benedikt: 

Eigentlich darf man für Februar *NOCH NICHT* abstimmen. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich akzeptiere es AUSNAHMSWEISE in diesem Einzelfall trotzdem einmal, aber nur deshalb weil ich soeben ein neues Ranking zusammensgestellt habe, bei dem ich diese Wertung schon berückscihtigt habe. 

*Also, deshalb bitte beachten: Nur immer für den aktuellen Monat (und auch pro Monat nur einmal) voten.*

In Kürze gibts hier das aktuelle Ranking. 

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (31 Jan. 2012)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 31.01.2012 15:21 Uhr*
*Souveräne Führung von Kate Beckinsale. Kader Loth jetzt im internationalen Ranking auf Platz 2 und damit erstmals schönstes deutsches Celeb vor Lena Gercke. *

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	941
*2. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	786
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	784
*4.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 776
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	620
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	579
*7.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	572
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	459
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	454
*10.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	453
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	431
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	400
13. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	388
14. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	383
15. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	382
16. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	376
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
18. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	353
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	346
20. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	342
21. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	295
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	294
23. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	268
24. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	261
25. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	258
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	255
27. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	249
28. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
29. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	243
30. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	238
31. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	238
32. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	231
33. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	228
34. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	216
35. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	215
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	211
37. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	208
38. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	205
39. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
40. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	192
41. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	191
42. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	190
43. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	183
44. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
45. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	179
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	179
47. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	177
48. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	173
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	173
*50. * Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	172
51. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
53. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	166
54. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	163
55. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	162
56. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	161
57. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	153
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	153
59. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	150
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	150
61. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	142
63. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	139
64. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	138
65. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	137
66. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
67. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	132
Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	132
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
70. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
71. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
72. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
73. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	128
74. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
75. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	125
76. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
77. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	119
78. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	118
79. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	117
80. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	116
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
82. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
83. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	111
84. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	110
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	110
87. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
88. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	108
89. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	106
90. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	104
91. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	102
92. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
93. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	100
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
95. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	99
96. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	97
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
98. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	95
99. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
*100.* Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
101. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	89
102. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	88
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 88
105. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
106. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	85
107. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	84
109. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	83
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	83
111. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	82
112. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	81
115. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	80
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	80
118. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	79
119. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	78
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	78
121. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
124. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	76
126. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	75
127. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
128. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	70
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	70
130. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	69
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
132. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	68
134. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	67
135. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
136. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	65
137. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	64
138. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
139. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	61
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 61
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	61
143. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
145. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
147. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	58
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	58
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/USA,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	58
152. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	56
153. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	54
154. Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
155. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	52
157. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
159. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	50
160. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	49
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	49
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	49
167. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	48
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	48
169. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	47
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	47
171. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
173. Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	45
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	45
175. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	44
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	44
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	44
181. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
184. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
185. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
192. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
198. Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	38
*200.* Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	37
205. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	36
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	36
211. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
215. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	34
216. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
219. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
226. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
236. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
241. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	29
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
*250. *Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
258. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
264. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
271. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 25
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	25
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	25
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	25
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	25
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
279. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
287. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
296. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
*304.* Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
308. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
319. Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
332. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	18
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
341. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
*347.* Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
362. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	15
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
380. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
390. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*401.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
416. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*434.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
474. Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*519.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*562.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*613.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*662.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*718.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*767.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*815.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
860. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	1
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	941
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 776
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	579
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	454
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	453
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	431
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	400
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA ,	388
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	383
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA	376

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Kars/TR, 786
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	784
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	620
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	572
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	459
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	382
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	376
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	342
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	294
10. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	268

Gruß Walt


----------



## Freibier (31 Jan. 2012)

1. Shakira
2. Beyonce
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
4. Mariah Carey
5. Angelina Jolie
6. Britney Spears
7. Regina Halmich
8. Elisabeth Seitz
9. Tatyana Ali
10. Andrea elson


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Jan. 2012)

1 stefanie hertel
2 anita hofmann
3 renate götschl
4 darlene vogel
5 alexandra hofmann
6 paula trickey
7 rosanna rocci
8 helene fischer
9 jeanette biedermann
10mirjam weichselbraun


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Feb. 2012)

Mein Februar Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Alida Kurras
6. Sandra Ahrabian
7. Rachael Carpani
8. Caroline Wozniacki
9. Janina Uhse
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Feb. 2012)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Kate Upton
#8 Ellen Page
#9 Michelle Williams
#10 Teresa Palmer


----------



## tort3 (1 Feb. 2012)

1. Inez Björg David
2. Arzu Bazman
3. Jeanette Biedermann
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Vanessa Hudgens
6. Fiona Erdmann
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sila Sahin
9. Alizee
10.Francisca Urio
Fernanda Brandao
Anastasia Abasova
Emma Watson
Sarah Bogen


----------



## Cherubini (1 Feb. 2012)

1. Collien Fernandes
2. Kelly Kelly
3. Brie Bella
4. Sarah Engels
5. Nina Bott
6. Nina Heinemann
7. Paula Patton
8. Sandra Rieß
9. Sissi Fahrenschon
10. Micaela Schäfer
10. Lena Gercke
10. Alena Gerber


----------



## Walt (1 Feb. 2012)

Walts Voting im Februar 2012:

1.) Lena Gercke
2.) Sarah Bogen
3.) Juliane Seyfarth, geb. am 19.02.1990 in Eisenach/D
4.) Diane Willems
5.) Renée Weibel
6.) Yana Gercke, geb. am 26.01.1992 in Biedenkopf/D (?)
7.) Alyssa Milano
8.) Sophie Marceau
9.) Melanie Kogler
10.) Marylu-Saskia Poolman

Gruß
Walt


----------



## legestoll (1 Feb. 2012)

Für Februar:

1. Kader Loth
2. Catherine Bell
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Deborah Shelton
7. Gail O´Grady
8. Dannii Minogue
9. Miriam Lahnstein
10. Marisol Nichols
Beatrice Rosen
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek 
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Anakin (1 Feb. 2012)

Februar

1. Georgia Jones
2. Janina Uhse
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Sabine Lisicki 
5. Annika Kipp
6. Natalie Portman
7. Mila Kunis
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Amanda Righetti
10. Pamela Anderson


----------



## Kristinator (1 Feb. 2012)

Das sind meine Favoritinnen für Februar:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Mariah Carey
5. Katy Perry
6. Holly Valance
7. Tiffany Thiessen
8. Brigitte Bardot
9. Nicole Kidman
10. Jenny Elvers


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

Super Idee!

01. Sophie Marceau
02. Jessica Alba
03. Miley Cyrus
04. Eva LaRue
05. Maria Sharapova
06. Anna Kournikova
07. Shakira
08. Nelly Furtado
09. Daniela Ruah
10. Jennifer Aniston

Have Fun


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Verona Poot
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Maria Furtwängler
8. Katy Perry
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Kim Kardashine


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Feb. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Jodie Marsh
3. Ramona Drews
4. Bea Peters
5. Verena Kerth
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Kelly Kelly
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Hadiya Hohmann
10.Andrea Kielmann


----------



## benmaroni (1 Feb. 2012)

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Feb. 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Annika Kipp
4. Amanda Righetti
5. Kelly Rowan
6. Janina Uhse
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Maria Kirilenko
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## teufel 60 (2 Feb. 2012)

ranking februar:

1 nenaglueck09

2 anna kournikova:WOW:

3 sarah connor:thumbup:

4 miley cyrus

5 verona pooth

6 sarah michelle gellar

7 jeanette biedermann

8 gülcan kamps

9 emma watson

10britt hagedorn

keine punkte diesmal für collien fernandesso nun aber weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## Admiral Tojo (4 Feb. 2012)

Hallo, hier meine Stimmen für Februar:

Hier mein Januar-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Simone Thomalla
3. Beatrice Rosen
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Lana Turner
6. Christina Aguilera
7. Holly Valance
8. Heidi Klum
9. Eva Herman
10. Deborah Shelton
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## laika84 (4 Feb. 2012)

1. Josefine Preuß
2. Hayley Williams
3. Avril Lavigne
4. Emily Browning
5. Hayden Panettiere
6. Joanna "JoJo" Levesque 
7. Vanessa Hudgens
8. Victoria Justice
9. Kristen Bell
10. Ellen Page


----------



## Syclone (6 Feb. 2012)

1. Britney Spears
2. Diana Lueger
3. Olga Serjabkina
4. Soshy
5. Anni Wendler
6. Penelope Cruz
7. Jessica Simpson
8. Eva LaRue
9. Radost Bokel
10.Birgit Königstorfer


----------



## Rohling (8 Feb. 2012)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Emma Watson
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Aleksandra Bechtel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Feb. 2012)

1.helene fischer
2.andrea kiewel
3.marie christin giuliani aut
4.mirjam weichselbraun
5.stefanie hertel
6.jennifer o dell
7.michelle hunziker
8.anna von rosenstolz
9.catherine bell
10simone stelzer


----------



## PromiFan (10 Feb. 2012)

Hier mal meine Wahl für Februar:

1.) Judith Rakers
2. ) Mirjam Weichselbraun
3.) Helene Fischer
4.) Sandra Maria Meier
5.) Nazan Eckes
6.) Catherine Zeta-Jones
7.) Emily Deschanel
8.) Zooey Deschanel
9.) Jill Hennessy
10.) Bettina Wulff


----------



## marserum (10 Feb. 2012)

Greate


----------



## irmaga (12 Feb. 2012)

1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Christine Neubauer
3. Gwyneth Paltrow
4. Jennifer Lopez
5. Claudia Kleinert
6. Halle Berry
7. Catherine Zeta-Jones
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Heidi Klum
10. Simone Thomalla

:thx: für die gute Idee[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnDaniels (14 Feb. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## positano (19 Feb. 2012)

My top 100 celebrities are:


My top 100 celebrities are: 

Kristen Stewart, 

Amanda Seyfried, 

Emma Watson, 

Natalie Portman, 

Jessica Biel, 

Hilary Duff, 

Vanessa Hudgens, 

Scarlett Johansson, 

Alexis Bledel, 

Jennifer Love Hewitt, 

Hayden Panettiere, 

Kristen Bell, 

Erika Christensen, 

Megan Fox, 

Lindsay Lohan, 

Kate Beckinsale, 

Jessica Alba, 

Reese Witherspoon, 

Eva Mendes, 

Emmy Rossum, 

Blake Lively, 

Leighton Meester, 

Mila Kunis, 

Keira Knightley, 

Jennifer Aniston 

Sienna Miller, 

Michelle Trachtenberg, 

Katherine Heigl, 

Anne Hathaway, 

Malin Akerman, 

Julia Stiles, 

Claire Danes, 

Taylor Swift, 

Cameron Diaz, 

Ashley Tisdale, 

Aly Michalka, 

Mischa Barton, 

Kirsten Dunst, 

Britney Spears, 

Christina Aguilera, 

Leelee Sobieski, 

Mandy Moore, 

Jennifer Garner, 

Paris Hilton, 

Rachel Bilson, 

Halle Berry, 

Kate Hudson, 

Jennifer Lopez, 

Emma Stone, 

Amy Adams, 

Sarah Michelle Gellar, 

Elisha Cuthbert, 

Elizabeth Banks, 

Penelope Cruz, 

Alice Eve, 

Nina Dobrev, 

Lady Gaga, 

Amanda Bynes, 

Rachel McAdams, 

Kaley Cuoco, 

Jennifer Connelly, 

Whitney Port, 

Christina Ricci, 

Brittany Snow, 

Kristin Cavallari, 

Lacey Chabert, 

Drew Barrrymore, 

Gwyneth Paltrow, 

Ashley Greene, 

Ginnifer Goodwin, 

Rosario Dawson, 

Anna Paquin, 

Mena Suvari, 

Naya Rivera, 

Lea Michelle, 

Dianna Agron, 

Anna Kendrick, 

Emily Blunt, 

Evan Rachel Wood, 

Mia Wasikowska, 

Audrina Patridge, 

Adrianne Palicki, 

Olivia Wilde, 

Katherine McPhee, 

Gemma Arterton, 

Aimee Teegarden, 

Maggie Grace, 

Lyndsy Fonseca, 

Emily Osment, 

Taylor Momsen, 

Emma Roberts, 

Miley Cyrus, 

Selena Gomez, 

Dakota Fanning, 

Ariana Grande, 

Sarah Hyland, 

Saoirse Ronan, 

AnnaSophia Robb, 

Miranda Cosgrove,

Victoria Justice


----------



## Walt (21 Feb. 2012)

Sorry, aber die Abgabe einer eigenen TOP 100 ist nicht im Sinne dieses Ranking. Ich bitte die nachstehenden Regeln zu beachten (möglichst TOP 10). Keinesfalls bitte ich mehr als 20 Personen im Monatsranking aufzuführen, da es mir quantitativ ansonsten nicht möglich ist, ein aktualisiertes Ranking zu erstellen. Aus diesem Grund kann ich Deine Wertung leider nicht berücksichtigen.

Erklärung:

Berücksichtigt werden alle Rankings bei denen wenigstens 3 Girls bewertet werden.

Bewertungssystem
Platz 1 = 10 Punkte
Platz 2 = 9 Punkte
Platz 3 = 8 Punkte
Platz 4 = 7 Punkte
Platz 5 = 6 Punkte
Platz 6 = 5 Punkte
Platz 7 = 4 Punkte
Platz 8 = 3 Punkte
Platz 9 = 2 Punkte
Platz 10 = 1 Punkt 

Werden weniger als 10 Girls bewertet gibt es entsprechend weniger Punkte,
also: Z. B. bei nur 3 Girls bekommt Platz 1 nur drei Punkte, Platz 2 zwei Punkte und Platz 3 einen Punkt, bei 5 bewerteten Girls Platz 1 fünf Punkte, Platz 2 vier Punkte, Platz 3 drei Punkte usw. Falls zwei Girls auf den gleichen Platz gesetzt werden, bekommen Sie die gleiche Punktzahl. Werden mehr als 10 Girls in Reihenfolge bewertet, gibt es ab Platz 10 jeweils einen Punkt. Bei Bewertungen ohne Reihenfolge werden auf jedes benannte Girl fünf Punkte verteilt.

Alles klar? Dann mitmachen!!!
Nach jeweils 3 neuen Bewertungen (aber nicht öfter als jeden zweiten Tag) werde ich ein neues Alltime-Ranking veröffentlichen.

Danke!
Gruß Walt 






positano schrieb:


> My top 100 celebrities are:
> 
> 
> My top 100 celebrities are:
> ...


----------



## Walt (22 Feb. 2012)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 22.02.2012, 8:30 Uhr!*
*Keine wesentliche Veränderung an der Spitze, Lena Meyer-Landrut erstmals in den deutschen TOP 10.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	941
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	815
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 802
*4. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	800
*5. * Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	638
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	596
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	585
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	480
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	470
*10.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	462
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	445
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	409
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	409
14. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	391
15. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	387
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	384
17. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	383
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	359
19. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	357
*20. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	353
21. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	304
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	301
23. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	277
24. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	274
25. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	267
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	260
27. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	254
28. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	251
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	251
*30.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
31. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	243
32. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	241
33. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
34. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	226
35. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	221
37. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	217
38. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	205
39. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
*41.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	192
42. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	190
43. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	189
44. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	185
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	180
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	180
47. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	179
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	179
49. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	177
*50. * Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	176
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	172
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	172
55. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
57. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	166
58. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	163
59. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	154
*60.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	150
61. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	147
63. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	141
64. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	139
65. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	138
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	138
67. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	136
68. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
69. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	133
*70.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
71. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
72. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
73. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
74. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	128
75. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
77. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	125
78. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	124
79. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	122
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
*81. * Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	116
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
83. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	115
84. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	114
85. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
86. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	110
88. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
89. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	108
*90.* Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	107
91. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	106
92. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	105
93. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	104
94. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
95. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
96. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	100
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
98. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	98
99. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	97
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
*101.* Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	96
102. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	94
103. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	92
105. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	90
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
108. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 88
110. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	87
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	87
114. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
116. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
118. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	80
120. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	79
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	79
122. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	78
123. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
*126.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	76
128. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	75
129. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	74
130. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	73
131. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
133. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	70
134. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	69
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
136. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	68
138. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	67
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	67
140. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	66
142. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	65
143. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	64
144. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	63
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	63
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	63
147. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 62
148. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	61
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
*150.* Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
151. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
153. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	58
156. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	57
157. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	55
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	55
159. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
161. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
164. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
165. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	51
169. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	49
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
174. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	48
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	48
*176.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
178. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	45
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	45
180. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	44
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	44
185. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	42
189. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
197. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	39
*203.* Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	38
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
206. Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	37
211. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	36
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	36
216. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	35
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	35
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
223. Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	34
224. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*227.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
233. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	31
242. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
*248.* Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
256. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
264. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	27
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	27
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
271. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
*278.* Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 25
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	25
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	25
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	25
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	25
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	25
286. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
 Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	24
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
294. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
*303.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
311. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
316. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*326.* Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	19
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
342. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	18
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
*349.* Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	17
356. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*370. *Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
387. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
*395.* Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
406. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*422.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*441.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*483.* Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*529.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
 Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*576.* Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	7
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*629.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*675.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
 Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Biedenkopf (?),	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*735. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*786.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	3
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*837. *Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	2
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*887.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	941
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 802
3.  Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	585
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	470
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	462
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	445
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	409
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA ,	409
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 391
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	387

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 815
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	800
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	638
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	596
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	480
6. Ramona Drews, D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	384
7. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	383
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	357
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	301
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	277

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (22 Feb. 2012)

Hallo John, Deine Wertung wurde im neuen Ranking versehentlich noch nicht berücksichtigt, ist aber garantiert im nächsten Ranking mit drin. Hoffe, Du kannst mir verzeihen?

Gruß Walt



JohnDaniels schrieb:


> 1. Marlene Lufen
> 2. Amelie Klever
> 3. Inka Schneider
> 4. Sonya Kraus
> ...


----------



## mephisto5 (22 Feb. 2012)

Februar von mir:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Kaley Cuoco
3. Clara Morgane
4. Maria Sharapova
5. Ulrike Frank
6. Erica Durance
7. Miriam Lange
8. Alex Morgan
9. Courteney Cox
10. Birgir Schrowange; Katja Burkard


----------



## Sassi (22 Feb. 2012)

1 saskia valencia
2 claudia reiterer
3 alexandra rietz
4 claudia schick
5 saskia bartusiak
6 heike greis
7 daniela schick
8 andrea otto
9 alexandra valencia
10 jana hora


----------



## mar1971z (23 Feb. 2012)

1. Arianny Celeste
2. Jessica Alba
3. Annett Möller
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Beyonce
6. Evelyn Lin
7. Megan Fox
8. Sunny Leone
9. Jennifer Lopez
10. Simone Panteleit


----------



## Limobil (23 Feb. 2012)

Das ist mein Februar-Voting:


1. Kader Loth
2. Morgan Fairchild
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Katy Perry
6. Christina Aguilera
7. Heidi Klum
8. Catherine Bell 
9. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Belinda Carlisle
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## maggi77 (27 Feb. 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Verona Pooth
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Davorka Tovilo
6. Nikki Cox
7. Victoria Silvstedt
8. Courtney Stodden
9. Monica Bellucci
10.KAtie Price


----------



## Anakin (1 März 2012)

Voting für März

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Janina Uhse
3. Georgia Jones
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Olivia Wilde
6. Annika Kipp
7. Natalie Portman
8. Julia Ann
9. Mila Kunis
10. Amanda Righetti


----------



## legestoll (1 März 2012)

Hier kommen meine Stimmen für den März:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Cora Schumacher
4. Catherine Bell
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Deborah Shelton
7. Gail O´Grady
8. Christina Aguilera 
9. Dannii Minogue
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Marisol Nichols
Beatrice Rosen
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek


----------



## Quick Nick (1 März 2012)

und hier kommt mein März Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Alida Kurras
6. Janina Uhse
7. Rachael Carpani
8. Sandra Ahrabian
9. Caroline Wozniacki
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cherubini (1 März 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Liza-Marie Viebrock
3. Scarlett Johansson
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Pia Ampaw
6. Maria Menounos
7. Miriam Rathmann
8. Kelly Kelly
9. Vanessa Jung
10. Fabienne Rothe
10. Kelly Brook


----------



## Walt (1 März 2012)

Walts März-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Sarah Bogen
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Nina Heuser
7. Diane Willems
8. Renée Weibel
9. Juliane Seifarth
10. Susanne Bormann


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 März 2012)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Kate Upton
#8 Ellen Page
#9 Michelle Williams
#10 Teresa Palmer


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2012)

mein märz voting
1 .lindsey vonn
2 .julia görges
3 .eva habermann
4 .eva maria grein
5 .stefanie hertel
6 . mandy capristo
7 . rebecca mir
8 .magdalena brzeska
9 .alexandra rietz
10 nina schmeuser
10.lilian klebow
10.kristina sprenger.


----------



## teufel 60 (1 März 2012)

mein märz voting :

1 nenaglueck09

2 sarah conner:WOW:

3 anna kournikova:thumbup:

4 verona pooth

5 miley cyrus

6 helene fischer

7 gülcan kamps

8 jeanette biedermann

9 sarah michelle gellar

10caroline beil

keine punkte diesmal für emma watson::angry:so nun aber weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## Stranger777 (1 März 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Sophie Schütt
4. Nadine Krüger
5. Tina Ruland
6. Annika Kipp
7. Katja Riemann
8. Katarina Witt
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Mareile Höppner


----------



## Xtinalover (1 März 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Jodie Marsh
4. Ramona Drews
5. Verena Kerth
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Kelly Kelly
9. Sabine Lisicki
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## neman64 (1 März 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Verona Poot
3. Jeanette Biedermann
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Maria Furtwängler
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Christiane Neubauer
10. Ruth Moschner


----------



## Corsa1981 (2 März 2012)

Mein März ranking

1. Stacy Keibler
2. Audrina Partridge
3. Magdalena Brzeska
4. Katarina Witt
5. Kathleen Robertson
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Bar Refaeli
8. Eva LaRue
9. Nadja Bjorlin
10.Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Kristinator (2 März 2012)

Hallo, das ist mein Voting für März:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Katy Perry
5. Tiffany Thiessen
6. Mariah Carey
7. Holly Valance
8. Jenny Elvers
9. Simone Thomalla
10. Brigitte Bardot
10. Nicole Kidman


----------



## benmaroni (2 März 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## hellfishal (5 März 2012)

1.Marleen Lohse
2.Julia Görges
3.Josefine Preuss
4.Miriam Weichselbraun
5.Ellen Page
6.Diane Willems
7.Janina Uhse
8.Sandra Naujoks
9.Fabienne Rothe
10.Nora Tschirner


----------



## Walt (5 März 2012)

Die süße Nina Schmeuser heißt mit richtigen Namen: Nina Heuser=




! Ich werde ihr den Punkt zuordnen.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mein märz voting
> 1 .lindsey vonn
> 2 .julia görges
> 3 .eva habermann
> ...


----------



## Ryan Atwood (5 März 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Annika Kipp
4. Janina Uhse
5. Amanda Righetti
6. Kelly Rowan
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maria Kirilenko
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 März 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Walt (9 März 2012)

Walt schrieb:


> Walts März-Voting:
> 
> 1. Lena Gercke
> 2. Alexandra Neldel
> ...



....ooops...da ist mir doch ein Fehler passiert: Ich habe Sophie Marceau 2mal aufgelistet. Also KORREKTUR, an Position 3 setze ich YANA GERCKE. Sie ist übrigens in Marburg, nicht in Biedenkopf, geboren.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## MrLeiwand (9 März 2012)

1.Mariah Carey
2.Barbara Schöneberger
3.Kim Kardashian
4.Cindy Crawford
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Beyonce Knowles
7.Ann-Kathrin Kramer
8.Charlotte Engeldhardt
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Christina Aguilera


----------



## dianelized20 (9 März 2012)

Gibt immer mal kleine Änderungen, aber im Moment siehts so aus:

1. Diane Kruger
2. Amber Heard
3. Taylor Swift
4. Delta Goodrem
5. January Jones
6. Lisa Martinek
7. Leighton Meester
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Diana Vickers
10. Teresa Palmer


----------



## tort3 (9 März 2012)

1. Inez Bjorg David
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Sarah Engels
5. Alizee
6. Fiona Erdmann
7. Lena Gercke
8. Emma Watson
9. Arzu Bazman
10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## congo64 (9 März 2012)

na dann mach ich auch mal mit

die Liste wird sich in den nächsten Monaten sicher ändern/verfeinern

hier also März2012


1. Nazan Eckes
2. Delta Godrem
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Victoria Justice
5. Kim Kardashian
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Amber Heart
8. Anna Kournikova
9. Sila Sahin
10. Nina Moghaddam


----------



## Walt (13 März 2012)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 13.03.2012, 16:20 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	964
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	844
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 831
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	825
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	655
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	624
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	598
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	502
*9.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	474
*10.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	471
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	456
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	431
13. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	422
14. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	414
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	401
16. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	393
17. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	391
18. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	387
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	371
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	353
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	310
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	308
23. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	296
24. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	280
25. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	273
26. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	264
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	264
28. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	263
29. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	252
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	249
31. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	244
 Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
33. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	231
35. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	226
36. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	225
37. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	210
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	206
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	206
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	205
42. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	200
43. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
45. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	192
46. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	191
47. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	185
48. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	184
49. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	182
*50.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	181
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	180
52. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	177
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	177
54. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	174
55. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
56. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	172
57. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
58. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	167
59. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	155
60. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
61. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	150
62. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
63. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	146
64. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	145
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	145
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	144
67. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	143
68. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	139
69. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	136
70. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
71. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	133
Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	133
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
74. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
75. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
76. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
77. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
78. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
80. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
81. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	120
82. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	118
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	118
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	118
85. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	116
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
87. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	112
90. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
91. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	109
93. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	108
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	108
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	108
96. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	107
97. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	106
98. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	105
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	105
*100. *Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	104
101. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
102. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	102
103. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
104. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
105. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	99
106. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
107. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 96
108. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	95
109. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	92
111. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	91
112. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
114. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	89
115. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
116. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
117. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	84
120. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	81
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	81
124. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	80
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
126. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	79
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	79
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	79
129. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	78
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	78
131. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	77
135. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 76
137. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	75
138. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	73
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	73
140. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	72
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	72
142. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
143. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	70
144. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	69
146. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
147. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
148. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
149. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	65
*150.* Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	64
152. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	61
154. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
155. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
157. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
159. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
160. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	56
161. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	55
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	55
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	55
164. Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
165. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
167. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	52
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	52
170. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	51
174. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	50
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	50
176. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	49
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
181. Diane Kruger,	D,	05.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	47
182. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
185. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	45
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	45
188. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	44
191. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	43
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	43
193. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	42
196. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	41
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
*199.* Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
206. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	39
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	39
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	39
214. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	38
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
218. Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
222. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
226. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
230. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	34
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	34
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	34
233. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
236. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
242. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	31
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*252.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
258. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	29
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
268. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
275. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	27
281. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
289. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	25
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
293. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	24
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*300.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
309. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
319. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
324. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
336. Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*351.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	18
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
358. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	17
365. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
379. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
*396.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
405. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	13
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
418. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA, 12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
435. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*452.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	10
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	10
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*497. *Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*546.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*592.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	7
Monica Ivancan, D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*645.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*692.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*753. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
 Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	4
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*807.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*863.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*914.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	964
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 831
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	598
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	474
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	471
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	456
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	431
8. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	422
9. Britney Spears,	USA, 02.12.81 in McComb/USA, 391
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	387

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 844
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	825
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	655
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	624
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	502
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	401
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	414
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	393
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	310
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut	D	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	296

Gruß Walt


----------



## Darkshadows (13 März 2012)

Meine Top 10
1. Kylie Minogue (mit weitem Abstand)
2. Dannii Minogue
3. Alyssa Milano
4. Mia Aegerter
5. Victoria Justice
6. Jessica Alba
7. Jessica Biel
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Gillian Anderson
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## dianelized20 (14 März 2012)

Datum Diane Kruger stimmt nicht, geboren am *15*.07.1976


----------



## Thomas61 (16 März 2012)

Meine (momentane) Top 10

01) Taylor Momsen

02) Lauren Pope

03) Micaela Schäfer

04) Rosie Huntington-Whiteley

05) Rihanna

06) Brooke Vincent

07) Pixie Lott

08) Lindsay Lohann

09) Jessica Alba

10) Selena Gomez


----------



## gaertner23 (16 März 2012)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold (Dresden)
3. Marlene Lufen (Berlin)
4. Bettina Cramer (Berlin)
5. Anita Hofmann (Sigmaringen) 
6. Maxi Biewer (Berlin)
7. Eva Mähl (Hamburg)
8. Susanne Kronzucker (Köln)
9. Nela Panghy-Lee (Tettnang)
10. Frauke Ludowig (Wunstorf)


----------



## nerdkiller (19 März 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal:

1. Monica Bellucci (Die schönste Frau aller Zeiten)
2. Jessica Biel (Fast die Schönste)
(Die zwei sind mit Lichtjahren weit vorne...)
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Charlize Theron
5. Pamela Anderson (Wer hat die nicht schon mal haben wollen?)
6. Carmen Elektra (Da gilt das gleiche wie bei Pam)
7. Anja Kling (Schönste Deutsche)
8. Eva Padberg (Wer ist Heidi Klum?)
9. Emma Watson
10. Cobie Smulders (die Robin aus How I Met Your Mother halt...)


Übrigens: Meinen Respekt, dass du das mit der Liste so knallhart durchziehst!


----------



## mar1971z (19 März 2012)

1. Arianny Celeste
2. Annett Möller
3. Mandy Capristo
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Jennifer Lopez
6. Jessica Alba
7. Motsi Mabus
8. Stephanie Puls
9. Isha Sesay
10. Monita Rajpal


----------



## Limobil (22 März 2012)

Das ist mein März-Voting:


1. Kader Loth
2. Barbara Niven
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Katy Perry
6. Morgan Fairchild
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Catherine Bell 
9. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Belinda Carlisle
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Walt (23 März 2012)

*DAS CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 23.03.2012, 9:05 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	964
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	854
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 835
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	825
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	655
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	624
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	606
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	502
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	483
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	474
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	456
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	438
13. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	428
14. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	422
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	401
16. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	395
17. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	393
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	391
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	371
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	366
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	310
22. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	308
23. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	296
24. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	280
25. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	273
26. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	267
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	266
28. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	263
29. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	252
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	249
31. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	246
32. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
33. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	231
35. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	226
36. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	225
37. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	211
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	206
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	206
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	205
42. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	200
43. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
45. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	192
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	192
47. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	191
48. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	187
49. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	185
*50.* Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	181
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	180
52. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	178
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	177
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	177
55. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	174
56. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
57. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	172
58. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
59. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	155
60. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
61. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	150
62. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
63. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	146
64. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	145
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	145
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	144
67. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	143
68. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	139
69. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	136
70. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
71. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	133
Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	133
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
74. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
75. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
76. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
77. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
78. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
80. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	125
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	125
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	125
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	125
84. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
85. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	120
86. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	117
87. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
88. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	114
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	114
90. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	112
91. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
92. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	109
94. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	108
95. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	107
96. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	106
97. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld,	105
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	105
99. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	104
*100.* Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
101. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	102
102. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
103. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
104. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	99
105. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
106. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 96
107. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	95
108. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	92
110. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	91
111. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
113. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	89
114. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
115. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
116. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	84
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	84
120. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	83
121. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	81
124. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	80
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	80
127. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	79
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	79
129. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	78
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	78
131. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
134. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 76
136. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	75
137. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	73
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	73
139. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	72
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	72
141. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
142. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	70
143. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	69
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	69
145. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
146. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
147. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	66
149. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
*150.* Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	64
151. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	61
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	61
154. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
155. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
158. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
160. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
161. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	56
162. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	55
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	55
165. Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
166. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
168. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	52
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	52
171. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	51
174. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	50
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.85 in ?,	50
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	50
177. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
181. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	47
182. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
185. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	45
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	45
188. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	44
191. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	43
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	43
193. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
196. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
*199.* Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
206. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	39
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	39
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	39
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	39
215. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
219. Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	37
224. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
228. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
232. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	34
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	34
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	34
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	34
236. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
240. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
246. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	31
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*253.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
259. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	29
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
269. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
276. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	27
281. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
289. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	25
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
293. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*299.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
309. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
318. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
323. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
335. Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*350.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	18
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	18
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	18
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	18
358. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	17
365. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
379. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
*397.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
406. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	13
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
419. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
437. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*456.* Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	10
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	10
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	10
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*503.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	9
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*549. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
 Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*599.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*653.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*699.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Niole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*762.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*815.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*872.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
 Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*924.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	964
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 835
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	606
4. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	483
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	474
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	456
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	438
8. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	428
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 395
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	391

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 854
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	825
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	655
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	624
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	502
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	422
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	401
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	393
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	310
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut	D	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	296

Gruß Walt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (27 März 2012)

Hier sind meine Stimmen für März:

1. Kader Loth
2. Simone Thomalla
3. Beatrice Rosen
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Lana Turner
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Holly Valance
8. Heidi Klum
9. Eva Herman
10. Deborah Shelton
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## Freibier (31 März 2012)

1. Shakira 
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Beyonce 
4. Mariah Carey 
5. Rihanna
6. Denise Richards 
7. Regina Halmich 
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Lindsay lohan 
10. Elisabeth Seitz 
Britney Spears
Tatyana Ali


----------



## Anakin (1 Apr. 2012)

Mein Voting für den April

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Georgia Jones
3. Janina Uhse
4. Annika Kipp
5. Micaela Schäfer
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Natalie Portman
8. Olivia Wilde
9. Mila Kunis
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Apr. 2012)

mein april voting :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kurnikova:WOW:

3.sahra connor:thumbup:

4.verona pooth

5.miley cyrus

6.jeanette biedermann

7.gülcan kamps

8.helene fischer

9.britt hagedorn

10sarah michelle gellar

keine punkte diesmal für emma watson:angry:nun weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## gaertner23 (1 Apr. 2012)

Mein Aprilvoting:

1. Karin Schubert (die Moderatorin aus Würzburg, _*nicht*_ die Schauspielerin aus Hamburg)
2. Anita Hofmann
3. Cornelia Wehmeyer
4. Bettina Cramer und Marlene Lufen
5. Maxi Biewer und Anja Petzold
6. Susanne Kronzucker
7. Eva Mähl
8. Eva imhof
9. Inka Schneider
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Astrid Frohloff
10. Katrin Huß
10. Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Apr. 2012)

Kein Scherz: 

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Juile Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Alison Brie
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## congo64 (1 Apr. 2012)

APRIL-Wertung

1 Nazan Eckes
2 Delta Godrem
3 Minka Kelly
4 Kate Beckinsale
5 Victoria Justice
6 Nina Dobrev
7 Nina Moghaddam
8 Amber Heart
9 Shay Mitchell
10 Anna Kournikova
Sila Sahin
Kim Kardashian


----------



## congo64 (1 Apr. 2012)

lass es schnell Mai werden.....


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Apr. 2012)

April Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Rachael Carpani
6. Sandra Ahrabian
7. Natalya Neidhart
8. Janina Uhse
9. Sabine Lisicki
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Apr. 2012)

Kaum ist 0:00Uhr geht es rund 

Dann hier auch mal gleich mein Voting für den April. Und es ist kein Aprilscherz.

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Micaela Schäfer
3. Caroline Wozniacki
4. Amber Heart 
5. Amanda Righetti
6. Kelly Rowan
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Annika Kipp
9. Maria Kirilenko
10. Katy Perry


----------



## tort3 (1 Apr. 2012)

1) Inez Björg David
2) Lena Meyer-Landrut
3) Sarah Bogen
4) Emma Watson
5) Alizee
6) Francisca Urio
7) Sarah Engels
8) Vanessa Hudgens
9) Fiona Erdmann
10) Rebecca Mir


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2012)

Diesen Monat mal ein deutsches (bzw. deutschsprachiges) Ranking:

1. Diane Kruger
2. Lisa Martinek
3. Stefanie Stappenbeck
4. Mirjam Weichselbraun
5. Lena Gercke
6. Magdalena Neuner
7. Jessica Ginkel
8. Helene Fischer
9. Inez Björg David
10. Annett Renneberg


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Apr. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Jodie Marsh
4. Ramona Drews
5. Verena Kerth
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Judith Rakers
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Apr. 2012)

1. stefanie hertel
2 .mandy capristo
3 .rebecca mir
4 .magdalena brzeska
5 .petra frey
6. sonja zietlow
7. sonja kraus
8. laura wilde
9. marlies schild
10 motsi mabuse.


----------



## betzdorf (1 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zugänge zum Ranking!*

Möchte mich mal für ein paar Mädels stark machen, die hier noch ganz fehlen (mit Geburtsdaten laut Wikipedia):

1. Alessandra Mastronardi I 18.02.1986 Neapel
2. Mónica Cruz Sánchez E 16.03.1977 Madrid
3. Isabel Soares D/P 24.03.1983 Avanca/Portugal
4. Caterina Murino I 15.09.1977 Cagliari
5. Aylin Tezel D/TR ??.??.1983 Bünde
6. Valeria Mazza Argentinien 17.02.1972 Rosario
7. April Scott USA 29.01.1979 Campbell MO, USA
8. Katrin Wrobel D 13.09.1977 Berlin
9. Diana Sorbello D 27.06.1979 Bocholt
10. Jennifer Paige USA 03.09.1973 Marietta GA, USA

Hinweis: Micaela SCHÄFER ist laut Wikipedia nicht 1985, sondern 1983 geboren. Was trifft denn nun zu?


----------



## Cherubini (2 Apr. 2012)

1. Kelly Kelly
2. Maria Menounos
3. Brie Bella
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Renée Weibel
6. Fabienne Rothe
7. Natalie Portman
8. Katy Perry
9. Liza-Marie Viebrock
10. Sylta Fee Wegmann


----------



## Walt (2 Apr. 2012)

Kein Aprilscherz, sondern mein Voting:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Renée Weibel
4. Diane Willems
5. Janine Wöller
6. Miriam Gössner
7. Melanie Kogler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Walt (3 Apr. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 03.04.2012, 12:46 Uhr! Erstmals über 1000 Celebs im Ranking!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	971
*2. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	864
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 852
*4. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	841
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	671
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	644
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	607
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	507
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	483
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	474
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	466
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	438
13. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	432
14. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	429
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	408
16. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	397
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	397
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	374
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	366
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	319
22. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	314
23. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	312
24. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	281
25. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	279
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	279
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	269
28. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	267
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	255
30. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	253
31. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	252
32. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
33. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	243
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
35. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	233
36. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	229
37. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	211
39. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	208
40. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	207
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	207
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	205
43. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	202
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	201
45. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
47. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	192
48. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	191
*49.* Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	187
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	187
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	186
52. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	181
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	181
54. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	177
55. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	174
56. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
57. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	172
58. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
59. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	155
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	155
61. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	153
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	153
63. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
64. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
65. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	146
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	146
67. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	145
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	144
69. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	143
70. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	140
71. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	136
72. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	135
73. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
74. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	133
75. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	132
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
77. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D, 131
78. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
79. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	129
80. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	127
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
82. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
84. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	125
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	125
86. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	122
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	122
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
89. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	120
90. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	116
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	116
92. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	114
93. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	112
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	112
95. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
96. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	109
98. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	107
99. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	105
*100.* Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	104
101. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
102. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
103. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
104. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	99
105. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	97
107. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 96
108. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	95
109. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	94
110. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	92
112. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	90
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
115. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	89
116. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
117. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
118. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	86
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	86
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	86
121. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
123. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	83
124. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	81
127. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	80
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	80
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	80
130. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	79
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	79
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	79
133. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	78
134. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	77
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 77
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	77
139. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
140. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	73
141. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	71
143. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	70
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	70
145. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	68
147. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	67
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	67
*150.* Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	66
152. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	65
153. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
154. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	63
155. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	61
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	61
158. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
159. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
162. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	58
165. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	57
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
167. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	56
168. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
169. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
171. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	53
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
174. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	52
176. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
178. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	50
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	50
180. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
183. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	47
Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	47
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	47
186. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	46
189. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	45
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	45
192. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	44
195. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	43
196. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*199.* Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
202. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
210. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	39
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	39
217. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
222. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	37
228. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	36
232. Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
237. Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	34
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	34
239. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	33
243. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*250.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
257. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
263. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	29
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
275. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
281. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
286. Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	26
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
294. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	25
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
*298.* Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	24
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Michelle Wlliams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
306. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	23
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
316. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
324. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
328. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
342. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*357.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	18
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	18
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	18
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	18
364. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	17
371. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
385. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
*402.* Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	14
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
414. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
425. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*443.* Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	11
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
464. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	10
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	10
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	10
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
508. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in madrid,	9
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*556. *Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	8
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in los Angeles/USA,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*612.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*666.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	6
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*715.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*776. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*829.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*887.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*942.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	971
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 852
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	607
4. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	483
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	474
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	466
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	438
8. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	432
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 397
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 864
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	841
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	671
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	644
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	507
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	429
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	408
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	397
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	319
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut	D	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	314

Gruß Walt


----------



## JohnDaniels (4 Apr. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Lanzlotlink (5 Apr. 2012)

Meine Liste:

1. Alyson Stoner
2. Kerri Green
3. Andrea Elson
4. Lindze Letherman
5. Helen Slater
6. Shiri Appleby
7. Susanne Bormann
8. Rhea Harder
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Eliza Bennett


----------



## benmaroni (10 Apr. 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Admiral Tojo (11 Apr. 2012)

Hier sind meine Stimmen für April:

1. Simone Thomalla
2. Kader Loth
3. Lana Turner
4. Beatrice Rosen
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Deborah Shelton
8. Holly Valance
9. Eva Herman
10. Heidi Klum
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## legestoll (12 Apr. 2012)

April:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Anna Nicole Smith
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Catherine Bell
6. Cora Schumacher
7. Dannii Minogue
8. Christina Aguilera 
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Marisol Nichols
Beatrice Rosen
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek


----------



## olaf87 (13 Apr. 2012)

1.Valeska Homburg
2.Katja Burkard
3.Mareile Höppner
4.Katrin Müller-Hohenstein
5.Jessica Kastrop
6.Frauke Ludowig
7.Eva Mähl
8.Christine Döring
9.Roberta Bieling
10.Barbera Schöneberger


----------



## Kristinator (16 Apr. 2012)

Hi, dies ist mein April-Voting:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Kader Loth
3. Katy Perry
4. Michelle Heaton
5. Holly Valance
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Nicole Kidman
8. Brigitte Bardot
9. Jenny Elvers
10. Simone Thomalla


----------



## ManuN (16 Apr. 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Diane Kruger
6. Petra Nemkova
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Delta godrem
10.Annika Kipp


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Apr. 2012)

1 franziska van almsick
2 karen cliche
3 ursula strauß
4 anna fenninger
5 stefanie hertel
6 nicole burns hansen
7 conny niedrig
8 marjan shaki
9 barbara stöckl
10 nina schmeuser


----------



## maggi77 (23 Apr. 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Verona Pooth
4. Davorka Tovillo
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Monica Bellucci
7. Annemarie Warnkros
8. Lisa Boyle
9. Sung Hi Lee
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## JohnDaniels (25 Apr. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Amelie Klever
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## Limobil (25 Apr. 2012)

Das ist mein spätes April-Voting:


1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Katy Perry
6. Morgan Fairchild
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Catherine Bell 
9. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Belinda Carlisle
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Apr. 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Felicitas Woll
3. Alexandra Neldel
4. Jana Ina Zarella
5. Melanie Kogler
6. Mascha Müller
7. Nina Heuser
8. Sarah Bogen
9. Renée Weibel
10. Antonia aus Tirol


----------



## Walt (30 Apr. 2012)

Hallo Jihn, Du hast bereits am 04.04. abgestimmt, so dass diese Wertung im April nicht zusätzlich berücksichtigt werden kann.

Gruß Walt



JohnDaniels schrieb:


> 1. Marlene Lufen
> 2. Amelie Klever
> 3. Inka Schneider
> 4. Sonya Kraus
> ...


----------



## pharao76 (30 Apr. 2012)

Mein Ranking:

1.Katy Perry
2.Amy Adams
3.Judith Rakers
4.Zoey Deschanel
5.Miley Cyrus
6.Elisha Cuthbert
7.Alyssa Milano
8.Jennifer Love Hewitt
9.Charlotte Engelhardt
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Stranger777 (30 Apr. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Sophie Schütt
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Alexandra Neldel
5. Christina Plate
6. Anja Heyde
7. Katja Riemann
8. Anna Planken
9. Nazan Eckes
10.Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Mai 2012)

mein mai voting:

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.miley cyrus

5.verona pooth

6.jeanette biedermann

7.gülcan kamps

8.britt hagedorn

9.sarah michelle gellar

10emma watson

keine punkte diesmal für collien fernandes:angry:nun aber weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## alipunto (1 Mai 2012)

Anna ist auf jeden Fall die Nummer 1


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Mai 2012)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Kate Upton
#8 Ellen Page
#9 Michelle Williams
#10 Teresa Palmer


----------



## Magni (1 Mai 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Scarlett Johannson
3. Adriana Lima
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Toni Garrn
6. Emma Watson
7. Annika Kipp
8. Annemarie Warnkross
9. Nazan Eckes
10. Kim Heinzelmann


----------



## congo64 (1 Mai 2012)

MAI-Wertung


1 Nazan Eckes
2 Delta Godrem
3 Minka Kelly
4 Kate Beckinsale
5 Victoria Justice
6 Nina Dobrev
7 Petra Nemkova
8 Shay Mitchell
9 Amber Heart
10 Nina Moghaddam


----------



## Walt (1 Mai 2012)

Mein Mai-Voting:

1. Michelle von Treuberg
2. Lena Gercke
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Yana Gercke
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Janine Wöller
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Alyssa Milano
9. Alexandra Neldel
10. Melanie Kogler
10. Renée Weibel
10. Diane Willems
10. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
10. Juliane Seyfarth
10. Miriam Gössner
10. Magdalena Neuner

Gruß Walt


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Mai 2012)

mal wieder schwierig 


1. Amanda Seyfried
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Katy Perry
4. Jessica Alba
5. Laura Vandervoort
6. Emma Roberts
7. Selena Gomez
8. Mila Kunis
9. Taylor Swift
10. Rihanna


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2012)

Mai:

1. Diane Kruger
2. Amber Heard
3. Taylor Swift
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Katrina Bowden
6. January Jones
7. Teresa Palmer
8. Diana Vickers
9. Leighton Meester
10. Erin Heatherton


----------



## neman64 (1 Mai 2012)

Meine Top 10

1.	Barbara Schöneberger
2.	Verona Poot
3.	Jeanette Bidermann
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Charlotte Engelhardt
6.	Katy Perry
7.	Romana Drews
8.	Alexandra Neldel
9.	Maria Furtwängler
10.	Christiane Neubauer


----------



## mephisto5 (2 Mai 2012)

meine mai top10:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Erica Durance
3. Alex Morgan
4. Katja Burkard
5. Ulrike Frank
6. Clara Morgane
7. Janina Uhse
8. Sarah Engels
9. Birgit Schrowange
10. Amber Valletta


----------



## Cherubini (2 Mai 2012)

1. Maria Menounos
2. Alena Gerber
3. Lena Gercke
4. Fabienne Rothe
5. Kelly Kelly
6. Natalie Portman
7. Collien Fernandes
8. Melanie Kogler
9. Liza-Marie Viebrock
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Mai 2012)

Mai Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Janina Uhse
6. Rachael Carpani
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Sandra Ahrabian
9. Alida Kurras
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## Walt (2 Mai 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking-Stand: 02.05.2012, 14:00 Uhr!*
*Lena Gercke wieder auf Platz 3! *

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	997
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	901
*3.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	879
*4.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 878
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	680
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	648
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	626
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	521
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
*10.* Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	477
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	475
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	469
13. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	456
14. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	449
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	422
16. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	420
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	404
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	381
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	366
21. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	321
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	319
23. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	314
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	292
25. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	281
26. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	279
27. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	276
28. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	272
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	268
30. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	259
31. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	253
32. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
33. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	243
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
35. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	233
36. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	230
37. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	229
38. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	227
39. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	223
40. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
41. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	216
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	214
43. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	206
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	201
45. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	200
46. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
48. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	192
49. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	191
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	191
*51.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	187
52. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	186
53. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	185
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	185
55. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	180
56. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	176
57. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
58. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
59. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	164
60. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	161
61. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	156
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	156
63. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	155
64. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	152
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	151
67. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	147
69. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	146
70. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	143
71. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	142
72. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	140
73. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	136
74. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
76. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	133
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	133
78. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	132
79. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
80. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
81. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	129
82. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	127
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
84. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
86. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	125
87. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	123
88. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	122
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	122
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
91. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	121
92. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	119
93. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	116
94. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	115
95. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	112
96. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	111
97. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	110
99. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	109
*101.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	107
102. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 105
103. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	104
104. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
105. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
106. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	100
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	100
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
109. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	97
111. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	93
112. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
113. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	90
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	90
117. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	89
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	89
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	89
120. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
121. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	87
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	87
124. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	86
125. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	84
128. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
129. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	81
132. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	80
133. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	79
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	79
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	79
136. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	78
137. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	77
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 77
141. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
142. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	74
143. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	73
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	73
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	73
146. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	71
148. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	70
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	70
*150.* Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	69
151. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
152. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	67
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	67
155. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	66
157. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	65
158. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
159. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
160. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
161. Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
163. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	58
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	58
167. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
168. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	56
169. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	55
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	55
172. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	54
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
175. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
177. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	52
179. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
184. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	50
185. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
188. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	48
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	48
190. Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	47
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	47
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	47
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	47
194. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
196. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
197. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
*199.* Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	43
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	43
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	43
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	43
203. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	42
206. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	41
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	41
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	41
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
212. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	40
Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
221. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Stefanie Hertl,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	39
226. Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
228. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
233. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	36
237. Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
242. Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	34
243. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*246.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	32
255. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
261. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	30
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	30
269. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
278. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
285. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	27
292. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
*300.* Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
302. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	24
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	24
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	24
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	24
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
313. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
322. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	22
331. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
337. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	20
*350.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
366. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	18
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	18
371. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
377. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in los Angeles/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
 Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*393.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
411. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	14
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
423. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
433. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*454.* Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*479.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
523. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in madrid,	9
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*576. *Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
 Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	8
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*628.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	7
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.05.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*686. *Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
 Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*733.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
 Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*799.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*851.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*908.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
 Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*963.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	997
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 878
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	626
4. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	477
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	475
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	469
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	456
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 404
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 901
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	879
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	680
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	648
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	521
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	449
7. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	422
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	420
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	319
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut	D	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	314

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo Quick Nick, dein nachstehendes Voting ist im Ranking vom 02.05.2012, 14:00, Uhr noch nicht enthalten und wird beim nächsten Ranking berücksichtigt.

Gruß Walt



Quick Nick schrieb:


> Mai Voting
> 
> 1. Annika Kipp
> 2. Magdalena Voigt
> ...


----------



## Anakin (2 Mai 2012)

Hier kommt mein Voting für den Mai

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Janina Uhse
3. Natalie Portman
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Annika Kipp
6. Caroline Wozniacki 
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Georgia Jones
9. Jordan Carver
10. Maria Sharapova


----------



## tort3 (2 Mai 2012)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut (D)
2. Vanessa Hudgens (USA)
3. Alizee (F)
4. Inez Björg David (DK)
5. Sarah Bogen (D)
6. Emma Watson (UK)
7. Jeanette Biedermann (D)
8. Arzu Bazman (D)
9. Rihanna (BB)
10. Selena Gomez (USA)


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Mai 2012)

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3.Jodie Marsh
4.Ramona Drews
5. Verena Kerth
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Torrie Wilson


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Mai 2012)

Hier mein Mai-Ranking:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anita Hofmann
3. Marlene Lufen und Bettina Cramer
4. Susanne Kronzucker
5. Maxi Biewer und Eva Mähl
6. Jennifer Knäble und Miriam Lange
7. Inka Schneider
8. Anja Petzold und Katrin Huß
9. Annette Betz
10. Katja Burkard


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Mai 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Annika Kipp
4. Angela Finger-Erben 
5. Janina Uhse
6. Katy Perry
7. Cheryl Cole
8. Kelly Rowan
9. Lindsay Lohan
10. Micalea Schäfer


----------



## legestoll (4 Mai 2012)

Mai:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Christina Aguilera 
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Anna Nicole Smith
6. Deborah Shelton
7. Catherine Bell
8. Cora Schumacher
9. Dannii Minogue
10. Miriam Lahnstein
Marisol Nichols
Beatrice Rosen
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek


----------



## bast91 (4 Mai 2012)




----------



## Unregistriert frenkie (5 Mai 2012)

1. loona
2 catherine bell
3 michaela kirchgasser
4 sigrid und marina
5 tia carriere
6 stefanie zu guttenberg
7 paloma würth
8 stefanie hertel
9 jana ina zarella
10 natascha berg
10 laura wilde


----------



## Marius15694 (6 Mai 2012)

1. Rebecca Mir
2. Jessica Biel
3. Emma Watson
4. Julia Görges
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Rihanna
7. Annica Hansen
8. Selena Gomez
9. Sabine Lisicki
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Limobil (6 Mai 2012)

Das ist mein Voting für Mai, nahezu unverändert:


1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Katy Perry
6. Morgan Fairchild
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Catherine Bell 
9. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Belinda Carlisle
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## benmaroni (7 Mai 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## legestoll (7 Mai 2012)

Hier hatte ich gerade (aus Versehen) zum zweiten Mal abzustimmen versucht ...


----------



## Kristinator (7 Mai 2012)

Hier kommen meine Mai-Favoritinnen:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Michelle Heaton
3. Kader Loth
4. Simone Thomalla
5. Caroline Munro
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Jenny Elvers
8. Brigitte Bardot
9. Holly Valance
10. Katy Perry


----------



## ManuN (7 Mai 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Shay Mitchel
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Mandy Capristo
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Petra Nemkova
8. Anna Kournikova
9. Annika Kipp
10.Delta Godrem


----------



## Stranger777 (8 Mai 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Sophie Schütt
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Anna Planken
5. Katja Riemann
6. Inka Schneider
7. Janine Kunze
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Christina Plate
10.Anja Heyde


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2012)

1 caro beil
2 geschw.hofmann
3 mirjam weichselbraun
4 gina lisa lohfink
5 stefanie hertel
6 ute freudenberg
7 motsi mabuse
8 vicky leandros
9 marlies schild
10 lindy booth
bettina wulff


----------



## Walt (16 Mai 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.05.2012, 15:56 Uhr, *
*Christina Aguliera mit deutlichem Vorsprung vor Lena Gercke zurück auf Platz 3!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	997
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	928
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 914
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	880
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	680
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	674
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	638
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	525
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
*10.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	482
11. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	479
12. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	478
13. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	474
14. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	467
15. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	430
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	429
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	404
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	381
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	375
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	328
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	328
23. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	323
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	300
25. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	292
26. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	285
27. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	283
28. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	274
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	274
30. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	272
31. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	254
32. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	250
33. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
34. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	241
35. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	238
36. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
37. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	230
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	230
39. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	227
40. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	225
41. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	223
42. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	214
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	207
45. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	200
46. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	199
47. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	197
48. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
*50.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	191
51. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	189
52. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	187
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	186
54. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	185
55. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	180
56. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	176
57. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
58. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
60. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	167
61. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	166
62. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	161
63. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	158
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	158
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	157
66. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	154
67. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	151
69. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
70. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	147
71. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	146
72. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	143
73. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	142
74. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	141
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	141
76. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	136
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	136
78. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
80. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	131
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
82. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	130
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	128
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	128
85. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
86. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
87. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	125
88. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	124
89. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	122
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	122
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
92. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	120
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	120
94. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	119
95. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	116
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	116
97. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	115
98. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	113
99. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	110
*100.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
101. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	107
102. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 105
103. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	104
104. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
105. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	102
106. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
107. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	100
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	100
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	100
110. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	99
111. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
112. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	95
113. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	93
114. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	92
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	92
118. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	90
121. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	89
122. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	88
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	88
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	88
125. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	87
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	86
128. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
130. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
132. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	81
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
135. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	80
136. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	79
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	79
138. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	78
139. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	77
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 77
142. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
143. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	74
144. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	73
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	73
146. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	71
148. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	70
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	70
*150.* Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	69
151. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	68
153. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	67
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	67
156. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	66
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	66
159. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
160. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	62
161. Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	61
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
163. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
164. Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
166. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	58
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	58
170. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	57
172. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	56
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	56
174. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	55
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	55
177. Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	54
179. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
181. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	52
183. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
188. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	50
189. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
192. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	48
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	48
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	48
195. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	47
196. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
198. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
*199.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
202. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	43
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	43
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	43
205. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	42
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	42
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	42
211. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	41
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	41
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
216. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
224. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
228. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
231. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	37
237. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	36
241. Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
246. Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	34
247. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*251.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	32
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	32
259. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
264. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	30
271. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
280. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
287. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	27
294. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
*302.* Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	25
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
306. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	24
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
316. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
326. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
334. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
341. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	20
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D, 20
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	20
*356.* Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
372. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
377. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
383. Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in los Angeles/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*398.* Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
418. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
430. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*443.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
463. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*488.*Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*532. *Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*583.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*635.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmeunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*694.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	6
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*745.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
 Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*811.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*865.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in Saint-Raphael/F, + 17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*922.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*978.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
 Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	997
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 914
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	638
4. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, ,	482
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	479
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	478
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	474
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 404
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 928
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	880
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	680
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	674
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	525
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	467
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	430
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	429
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	328
Lena Meyer-Landrut	D	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	328

Gruß Walt


----------



## dabi (18 Mai 2012)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Heidi Klum
5.Jessica Biel
6.Sylvie van der vaart
7.Megan Fox
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Scarlett Johansson
10.Jana Ina Zarrella


----------



## Rohling (21 Mai 2012)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Emma Watson
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Aleksandra Bechtel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## volleytisch (22 Mai 2012)

Mein Ranking:
1. Kate Middleton 
2. Miriam Pede
3. Judith Rakers
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Claudia Kleinert
6. Marietta Slomka
7. Emma Watson
8. Carla Bruni-Sarkozy
9. Michelle Obama
10. Pippa Middleton


----------



## Walt (25 Mai 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 25.05.2012, 10:28 Uhr*, *
Wahnsinn: Kate Beckinsale knackt die 1000-Punkte-Marke!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1007
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	928
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 914
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	880
*5.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	680
*6.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	674
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	638
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	525
*9.* Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
*10. * Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	485
11. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	482
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	479
13. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	474
14. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	467
15. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	430
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	429
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	404
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392
19. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	381
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	381
21. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	328
Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	328
23. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	323
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	300
25. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	292
27. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	285
28. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	281
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	281
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	274
31. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	254
32. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	250
33. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
34. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	241
35. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	238
36. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
37. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	231
38. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	230
39. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	227
40. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	225
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	224
42. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	223
43. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
44. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	209
45. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	207
46. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	199
47. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	197
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	196
49. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
*51.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	191
52. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	188
53. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	187
54. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	186
55. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	185
56. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	176
57. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
58. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
60. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	167
61. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	166
62. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	161
63. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	158
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	158
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	157
66. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	154
67. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	151
69. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	150
70. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
71. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	147
72. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	146
73. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	145
74. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	142
75. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	141
76. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	136
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	136
78. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	135
79. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
81. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	131
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	128
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	128
85. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
86. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
87. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	125
88. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	124
89. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	122
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	122
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
92. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	120
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	120
94. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	119
95. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	116
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	116
98. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	115
99. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	113
*100.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
101. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
102. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	107
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 107
104. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	104
105. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
106. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	102
107. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
108. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	100
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	100
110. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	99
111. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
112. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	95
114. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	93
115. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	92
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	92
119. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	90
123. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	88
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	88
125. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	87
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	86
128. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	84
130. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
132. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	81
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
135. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	80
136. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	79
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	79
139. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	78
140. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 77
142. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
143. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	74
144. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	73
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	73
146. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	71
148. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	70
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	70
*150.* Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	69
151. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	68
153. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	67
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	67
156. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	66
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	66
159. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
160. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	62
161. Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	61
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
163. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
164. Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
166. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	58
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	58
170. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	57
172. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	56
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	56
174. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	55
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	55
177. Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	54
179. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
181. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	52
183. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
188. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	50
189. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
192. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	48
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	48
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	48
195. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	47
196. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
198. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
*199.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	44
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	44
202. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	43
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	43
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	43
205. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	42
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	42
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	42
211. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	41
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	41
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
216. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
224. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
228. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB, 18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
231. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	37
237. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	36
241. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
247. Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	34
248. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*252.* Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	32
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	32
259. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
264. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	30
272. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
281. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
288. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	27
295. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
*303.* Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	25
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
307. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	24
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
316. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	23
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
326. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
334. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	21
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
342. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	20
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	20
*357.* Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
373. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
378. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
384. Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in los Angeles/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*398.* Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
418. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
430. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*443.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
463. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*488.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
533. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*585.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*637.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmeunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*696.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	6
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*747.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*813.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*867.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*925.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*982. *Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1007
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 914
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	638
4. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	485
6. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	482
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	479
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	474
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 404
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 928
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	880
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	680
4. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	674
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	525
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	467
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	430
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	429
9. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	328
Lena Meyer-Landrut	D	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	328

Gruß Walt


----------



## Admiral Tojo (27 Mai 2012)

Hier sind meine Stimmen für Mai - spät dran, bin umgezogen:

1. Kader Loth
2. Simone Thomalla
3. Lana Turner
4. Beatrice Rosen
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Eva Herman
8. Holly Valance
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Heidi Klum
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul


----------



## Freibier (30 Mai 2012)

1. Shakira 
2. Katy Perry
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Rihanna 
5. Beyonce
6. Mariah Carey
7. Denise Richards 
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Lindsay lohan 
10. Elisabeth Seitz 
10. Tatyana Ali


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juni 2012)

Juni Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sandra Ahrabian 
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Cheryl Cole
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Janina Uhse 
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Rachael Carpani
9. Marlene Lufen 
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## Walt (1 Juni 2012)

Walts Voting für den Monat Juni 2012:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Felicitas Woll
4. Sarah Bogen
5. Muriel Baumeister
6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Renée Weibel
10. Diane Willems
10. Jessica Höötmann
10. Alyssa Milano
10. Miriam Gössner
10. Magdalena Neuner
10. Lindsey Vonn
10. Yana Gercke
10. Madeleine von Schweden


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juni 2012)

Ja Wahnsinn, schon wieder ein Monat rum, ich hoffe nächsten 01.07 findet das Finale mit Deutschland statt 

1. Diane Kruger
2. Amber Heard
3. Taylor Swift
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Delta Goodrem
6. January Jones
7. Leighton Meester
8. Teresa Palmer
9. Pixie Lott
10. Charlotte Wessels (Delain-Sängerin)


----------



## legestoll (1 Juni 2012)

Juni:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera 
5. Gail O´Grady
6. Morgan Fairchild
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Catherine Bell
9. Cora Schumacher
10. Dannii Minogue
Miriam Lahnstein
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Salma Hayek


----------



## tort3 (1 Juni 2012)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Lena Gercke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Alizee
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Ursula James
7. Fiona Erdmann
8. Rebecca Mir
9. Inez Björg David
10. Katy Perry
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Sarah Bogen
10. Fernanda Brandao
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## congo64 (1 Juni 2012)

und hier die 10 Juni-Punkte für Nazan 

Wertung 06/12

1 Nazan Eckes	
2 Delta Godrem	
3 Minka Kelly	
4 Shay Mitchell	
5 Victoria Justice	
6 Petra Nemkova	
7 Nina Dobrev	
8 Kate Beckinsale	
9 Candice Swanepoel	
10 Nina Moghaddam	
10 Shanea Grimes	
10 Amber Heart


----------



## JohnDaniels (1 Juni 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen :drip: :drip: :drip:
2. Inka Schneider :drip: :drip:
3. Amelie Klever :drip:
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Julia Görges
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Collien Fernandes
10.Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## benmaroni (1 Juni 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## neman64 (1 Juni 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Verona Poot
3. Jeanette Biedermann
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Katy Perry
7. Romana Drews
8. Sonya Kraus
9. Maria Furthwängler
10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Juni 2012)

1. Caroline Wozniacki
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Annika Kipp
5. Angela Finger-Erben 
6. Janina Uhse
7. Cheryl Cole
8. Mila Kunis
9. Micaela Schäfer 
10. Nina Bott


----------



## teufel 60 (2 Juni 2012)

juni- ranking:


1.nenaglueck09

2.sarah connor:WOW:

3.anna kournikova:thumbup:

4.verona pooth

5.miley cyrus

6.helene fischer

7.maria sharapova

8.gülcan kamps

9.emma watson

10sarah michelle gellar

keine punkte diesmal für jeanette biedermann:angry:so nun aber weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juni 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Verona Pooth
4. Monica Bellucci
5. Charlotte Englhardt
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Aryane Steinkopf
8. Davorka Tovilo
9. Sarah Connor
10. Katie Price


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (2 Juni 2012)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Vanessa Marano
#10 Hilary Duff


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Juni 2012)

Hier mein Juni-Ranking:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold 
3. Eva Mähl und Nazan Eckes
4. Marlene Lufen und Bettina Cramer
5. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
6. Sandra Thier und Jennifer Knäble
7. Katrin Huß und Eva Imhof
8. Nela Panghy-Lee und Simone Stelzer
9. Juliane Hennig
10. Annette Betz


----------



## Stranger777 (3 Juni 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Judith Rakers
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Sophie Schütt
5. Katja Riemann
6. Inka Schneider
7. Janine Kunze
8. Sarah Connor
9. Annika Kipp
10.Helene Fischer


----------



## Unregistriert frenkie (3 Juni 2012)

1.. franziska van almsick
2. carin tietze
3 . eva maria grein
4.. helene fischer
5. stefanie hertel
6. elisabeth engstler
7. heather thomas
8. claudia reiterer
9. catherine bell
10. simone stelzer
rosanna rocci


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Juni 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Amber Heard
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9.Judith Rakers
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Cherubini (4 Juni 2012)

1. Kristen Stewart
2. Lotta Schelin
3. Maria Menounos
4. Lena Gercke
5. Eva Padberg
6. Scarlett Johansson
7. Brie Bella
8. Alena Gerber
9. Melanie Kogler
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## Anakin (4 Juni 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Janina Uhse
3. Natalie Portman
4. Annika Kipp
5. Caroline Wozniacki
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Georgia Jones
9. Olivia Wilde
10. Maria Sharapova


----------



## Walt (5 Juni 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 05.06.2012, 14:35 Uhr, *
*Annika Kipp überholt Collien Ulmen-Fernandes! Wegen Urlaub von Walt, erscheint das nächste Ranking erst im Juli! Das soll Euch aber nicht am weitervoten hindern!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1010
*2. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	948
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 923
*4. * Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	907
*5. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	700
*6.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	671
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	652
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	539
*9.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	497
*10. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	496
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	493
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
13. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	483
14. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	482
15. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	455
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	443
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	405
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	388
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	381
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	342
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	336
23. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	326
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	316
25. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	297
26. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
27. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	285
28. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	283
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	282
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	280
31. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	255
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	254
33. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	252
34. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	246
35. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	244
36. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	241
37. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	239
38. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	235
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
40. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	234
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	232
42. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
43. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	209
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	207
45. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
46. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	203
47. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	202
48. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	197
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	197
*50.* Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	196
51. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
53. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	191
54. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	190
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	186
56. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	185
57. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	178
58. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	177
59. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	175
60. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
61. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	167
63. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	162
64. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	160
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	158
66. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	156
67. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	153
68. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	152
69. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	151
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	151
71. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	147
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	147
75. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	145
76. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	136
77. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	135
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	135
79. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
81. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	132
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	132
83. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
84. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	128
85. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	127
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
87. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
89. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	124
90. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	123
91. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	122
92. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	120
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	120
94. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	119
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	119
96. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	118
97. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	116
*99.* Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	115
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	115
101. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	112
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
103. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	110
104. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	109
105. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
106. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	106
107. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	105
108. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
109. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	101
111. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	100
112. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	99
113. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	98
114. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	97
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	97
116. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
117. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	94
118. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	92
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	92
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
122. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
125. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	88
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	88
127. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	87
129. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	85
130. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
131. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
133. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	81
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
136. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	80
137. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	79
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	79
140. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	78
141. Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	77
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	77
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 77
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	77
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	77
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	77
148. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
*149.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	71
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	71
152. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	70
153. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	68
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	68
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	68
157. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	67
158. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	66
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	66
160. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	64
162. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	63
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	63
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	63
165. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
166. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
167. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	59
171. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	58
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	58
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	58
174. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	57
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
176. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	56
177. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	55
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
179. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	54
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	54
183. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
186. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	52
188. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	51
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	51
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	51
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
194. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	50
195. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	49
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
Romina Becks, D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*200.* Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	48
201. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	47
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	47
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	47
204. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
206. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
207. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	44
209. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
212. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	41
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
217. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	40
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	40
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	40
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
227. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
233. Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	38
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
238. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
242. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
247. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	35
*252.* Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	34
253. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
257. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	32
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	32
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	32
265. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	31
272. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	30
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	30
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
280. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 29
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
290. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*298.* Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
304. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	26
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	26
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	26
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
313. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	25
Lotta Schelin,	S,	27.2.84 in Stockholm/S,	25
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
317. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in los Angeles/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
326. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
333. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	22
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
343. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
*351.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
365. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	19
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
380. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
385. Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
391. Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	16
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*406.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	15
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	15
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	15
426. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
436. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	13
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*450.* Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
470. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*496.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*544.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D, 9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*594.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	8
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	8
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*645.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*703.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*752.* Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*823.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*880.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in hamburg/D,	3
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*937.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
*995.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
 Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1010
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 923
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	652
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	497
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	493
6. Jessica Alba,	RUS, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	490
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	483
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	482
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 405
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	392

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 948
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	907
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	700
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	671
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 539
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	496
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	455
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	443
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	342
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	336

Gruß Walt


----------



## Lenco666 (6 Juni 2012)

1) Kate Winslet
2) Alicia Witt
3) Britney Spears
4) Arzu Bazman
5) Julianne Moore
6) Gwen Stefanie
7) Marlene Lufen
8) Cameron Diaz
9) Paris Hilton
10) Fran Drescher


----------



## kayhoenig (6 Juni 2012)

Annika kipp
marlene lufen 
michaela koschak
katrin huß
sandra thier
simone panteleit
helene fischer
birgit claus
victoria herrmann 
jukianne henning


----------



## Kristinator (6 Juni 2012)

Das sind meine Favoritinnen für den Juni:

1. Michelle Heaton
2. Kader Loth
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Catherine Bell
5. Caroline Munro
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Jenny Elvers
9. Holly Valance
10. Brigitte Bardot
Katy Perry
Katie Price
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## christschenbale (6 Juni 2012)

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Salma Hayek
6. Sarah Hyland
7. Rihanna
8. Emma Watson
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2012)

frage?
lotta schelin 25 pkt
charlotta eva "lotta"schelin 10 pkt
selbes geburtsdatum gehört wahrscheinlich korrigiert, dürfte sich um die selbe person handeln. DANKE


----------



## mephisto5 (8 Juni 2012)

Juni Voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Erica Durance
3. Ulrike Frank
4. Clara Morgane
5. Alex Morgan
6. Katja Burkard
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Janina Uhse
9. Amber Valletta
10. Shania Twain


----------



## Unregistriert neu (9 Juni 2012)

möchte gerne voten wenn ich darf
1. martina hingis
2. amanda tapping
3. teri hatcher
4. andrea kiewel
5. muriel baumeister
6. michelle
7. sonja kraus
8. stefanie hertel
9. kristina bach
10. lucy lawless


----------



## Admiral Tojo (10 Juni 2012)

Für den Juni:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Lana Turner
4. Beatrice Rosen
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Shania Twain
7. Eva Herman
8. Holly Valance
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Heidi Klum
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Simone Thomalla


----------



## dusselwort (10 Juni 2012)

1. Collien Fernandes
2. Paz Vega
3. Elizabeth Hurley
4. Jennifer Love Hewitt
5. Fernanda Motta
6. Shakira
7. Eva Mendes
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Emmy Rossum
10. Claire Danes


----------



## ManuN (11 Juni 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Shay Mitchel
4. Petra Nemkova
5. Delta Godrem 
6. Nina Moghaddam
7. Sandra Schneiders
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Annika Kipp
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## PromiFan (11 Juni 2012)

Nun werde ich auch wieder mal meine Kandidatinnen vorschlagen :

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Nazan Eckes
3.) Helene Fischer
4.) Kathrin Müller-Hohenstein
5.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
6.) Jana Thiel
7.) Sasha Alexander
8.) Marietta Slomka
9.) Caren Miosga
10.) Diana Staehly


----------



## gundilie (12 Juni 2012)

1. Sabrina Staubitz
2, Heather Locklear
3. Bettina Cramer
4. Sabine Sauer
5. Demi Moore
6. Karin Thaler
7. Gina Gershon
8 Ursula Karven
9. Olicia Pascal
10.Desiree Nosbusch


----------



## maggi77 (15 Juni 2012)

1. RAmona Drews
2. Charlotte Englhardt
3. Davorka Tovilo
4. Verona Pooth
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Kim Kardashian
7. Aylina Steinkopf
8. Joelina Drews
9. Michelle Hunziker
10.Jenny Elvers


----------



## Teslapanzer (15 Juni 2012)

1. Nina Heuser 
2. Selena Gomez
3. Miley Cyrus
4 .Lena Gercke
5 . Ashley Tisdale
6. Piret Järvis
7.Annika Kipp
8. Jessica Ginkel
9. Jessica Alba 
10. Vanessa Petruo


----------



## Limobil (17 Juni 2012)

Meine Juni-Stimen sehen so aus:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Catherine Bell
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Morgan Fairchild
8. Katy Perry 
9. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Belinda Carlisle
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## JohnDaniels (27 Juni 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen 
2. Inka Schneider 
3. Amelie Klever 
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Julia Görges
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Collien Fernandes
10.Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Sandy Mölling


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Juli 2012)

mein juli ranking !!!


1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.gülcan kamps

7.sarah michelle gellar

8.britt hagedorn

9.maria sharapova

10.emma watson

keine punkte diesmal für collien fernandes:angry::devil:


----------



## Gsander (1 Juli 2012)

1. Lucy Pinder
2. Salma Hayek
3. Amanda Seyfried
4. Jennifer Connelly
5. Keeley Hazell
6. Heike Makatsch
7. Michelle Hunsicker
8. Jessica Biel
9. Jessica Alba
10. Densise Richards


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Juli 2012)

#1 Emily VanCamp
#2 Julie Gonzalo
#3 Natalie Portman
#4 Maggie Grace
#5 Yvonne Strahovski
#6 Aimee Teegarden
#7 Ellen Page
#8 Michelle Williams
#9 Vanessa Marano
#10 Kate Upton


----------



## christschenbale (1 Juli 2012)

Dieser Monat:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Sylvie van der Vaart 
3. Emma Stone
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Natalie Portman
6. Sarah Hyland
7. Jennifer Lopez
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Mila Kunis
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juli 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Verena Kerth
3. Ramona Drews
4. Bea Peters
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Kelly Kelly
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## gaertner23 (1 Juli 2012)

Mein Juli-Ranking:

1: Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2: Cornelia Wehmeyer
3: Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
4: Marlene Lufen und Bettina Cramer
5: Eva Mähl und Miriam Lange
6: Patricia Schäfer und Ana Placensia
7: Maxi Biewer
8: Frauke Ludowig und Anja Petzold
9: Victoria Herrmann und Juliane Hennig
10: Susanne Kronzucker und Jennifer Knäble


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juli 2012)

Juli Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sandra Ahrabian
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Magdalena Voigt
8. Katie Holmes
9. Anna Heesch
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2012)

1.	Barbara Schöneberger
2.	Verona Poot
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Jeanette Bidermann
5.	Charlotte Engelhardt
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Maria Furthwängler
8.	Alexandra Neldel
9.	Christiane Neubauer
10.	Collien Fernandez


----------



## Cherubini (2 Juli 2012)

1. Cobie Smulders
2. Irina Shayk
3. Maria Menounos
4. Lena Gercke
5. Julia Görges
6. Allison Stokke
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Keira Knightley
9. Judith Rakers
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## legestoll (2 Juli 2012)

Hier kommen meine Juli-Stimmen:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Christina Aguilera 
5. Amy Childs
6. Catherine Bell
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Gail O´Grady
9. Cora Schumacher
10. Dannii Minogue
Miriam Lahnstein
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Morgan Fairchild


----------



## sumobaer (2 Juli 2012)

1 Annika Kipp
2 Jasmin Wagner
3 Emma Watson
4 Judith Rakers
5 Camilla Belle
6 Maggie Grace
7 Eva Padberg
8 Nazan Eckes
9 Rebecca Mir
10 Andrea Kaiser


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2012)

Meine Juli-Wertung:

1. Sarah Bogen
2. Lena Gercke
3. Diane Willems
4. Melanie Kogler
5. Renée Weibel
6. Alexandra Neldel
7. Alyssa Milano
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Madeleine von Schweden
10. Marylu-Saskia Poolman


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> frage?
> lotta schelin 25 pkt
> charlotta eva "lotta"schelin 10 pkt
> selbes geburtsdatum gehört wahrscheinlich korrigiert, dürfte sich um die selbe person handeln. DANKE



Danke! Wwerde ich überprüfen und beim ggfs. nächsten Ranking berichtigen.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## tort3 (2 Juli 2012)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Joelina Drews
4. Lena Gercke
5. Inez Björg David
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Kristen Stewart
8. Sarah Engels
9. Francisca Urio
0. Miley Cyrus


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juli 2012)

1. Diane Kruger
2. Delta Goodrem
3. Katrina Bowden
4. Amber Heard
5. Taylor Swift
6. Leighton Meester
7. Jessica Stroup
8. Charlotte Wessels
9. Lea Seydoux
10. Julia Koschitz


----------



## benmaroni (2 Juli 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## congo64 (2 Juli 2012)

meine Juli-Wertung


1	Nazan Eckes 
2	Delta Godrem 
3	Minka Kelly	
4	Shay Mitchell	
5	Victoria Justice	
6	Petra Nemkova	
7	Nina Dobrev	
8	Kate Beckinsale	
9	Candice Swanepoel	
10	Nina Moghaddam	
10	Shanea Grimes
10 Bar Rafaeli


----------



## Anakin (3 Juli 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Annika Kipp
5. Janina Uhse
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Natalie Portman
8. Lena Gercke
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## MrLeiwand (4 Juli 2012)

1.Barbara Karlich
2.Mariah Carey
3.Sarah Jessica Parker
4.Charlotte Engelhardt
5.Barbara Schöneberger
6.Sonya Kraus
7.Kim Cattrall
8.Nicki Minaj
9.Kim Kardashian
10.Fiona Swarowski


----------



## Unregistriert frenkie (4 Juli 2012)

1. anita hofmann
2 andrea kiewel
3. mirjam weichselbraun
4 .lucy lawless
5. marie christin giuliani
6. elisabeth engstler
7. stefanie hertel
8. michelle hunziker
9. barbara stöckl
10. petra frey


----------



## mephisto5 (5 Juli 2012)

voting für Juli:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Julie Benz
3. Erica Durance
4. Miriam Lange
5. Ulrike Frank
6. Clara Morgane
7. Courteney Cox
8. Janina Uhse
9. Katja Burkard
10. Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Kristinator (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo, für Juli stimme ich so ab:

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Michelle Heaton
3. Kader Loth
4. Mariah Carey
5. Catherine Bell
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Caroline Munro
8. Jenny Elvers
9. Holly Valance
10. Katy Perry
Simone Thomalla
Katie Price
Nicole Scherzinger
Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Ryan Atwood (5 Juli 2012)

1. Caroline Wozniacki
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Angela Finger Erben
4. Annika Kipp
5. Angelique Kerber
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Janina Uhse
8. Maria Kirilenko
9. Katy Perry
10.Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Walt (6 Juli 2012)

*Nach Walts Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub, endlich das neue CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING, Stand: 06.07.2012, 13:16 Uhr!*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1033
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	994
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 981
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	941
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	750
*6.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	677
*8. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	555
*9. * Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	527
*10.* Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	507
11. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	504
12. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	503
13. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	494
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	494
15. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	492
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	461
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	409
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	394
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	384
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	361
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	343
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	334
24. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	333
25. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	321
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	299
27. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	295
28. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	294
29. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	285
31. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	276
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	262
33. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	258
35. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	256
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	251
37. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	249
38. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	247
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	246
40. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	235
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	232
42. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	231
43. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
44. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	218
45. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	216
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	216
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	210
48. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	209
49. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	207
*50.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	204
52. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	203
53. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	202
54. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	197
55. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	195
57. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	185
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	182
59. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	178
60. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	176
61. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	173
63. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
64. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	169
65. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	167
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	166
67. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	163
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	163
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	163
70. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	157
71. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
72. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	152
73. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	150
74. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
75. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	147
76. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	145
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	145
78. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	144
79. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	142
80. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
81. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
83. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
86. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	133
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	133
88. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	132
89. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	131
91. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	127
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	127
93. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	126
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	126
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	126
96. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	120
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	120
98. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	119
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	119
*100.* Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	118
101. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	117
102. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
103. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	115
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	115
105. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
106. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	108
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
108. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	107
109. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	106
110. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	105
111. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	104
112. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
113. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	102
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	102
115. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
116. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	100
117. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	99
119. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	95
121. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
123. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
126. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	89
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	89
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	89
129. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	88
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	88
131. Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	87
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
134. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	85
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	85
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	85
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	85
138. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
141. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	83
142. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
143. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	81
146. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	80
147. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
148. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	78
149. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
*150.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
151. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
152. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
153. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	72
154. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	71
156. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	70
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	70
158. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	69
162. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
163. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	67
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	67
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	67
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	67
167. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	66
168. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
169. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	64
171. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	63
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
174. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	61
176. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
178. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
182. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	58
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	58
184. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
185. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	56
186. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
187. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	54
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
190. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
192. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	52
194. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
198. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
*199.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
204. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	48
205. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
209. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
211. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	44
215. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	43
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	43
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	43
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	43
219. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	42
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
223. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	41
228. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	40
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	40
235. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
241. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
246. Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*250.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
256. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	35
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
264. Anna Heesch, D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
265. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
270. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	32
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	32
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	32
280. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	31
287. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 30
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
293. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*303.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
311. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
316. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	26
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
323. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	25
325. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
334. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
342. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith (London)/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
*350.* Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
359. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
371. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
387. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
392. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	17
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
*403.* Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
420. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
438. Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
*450.* Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
463. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
483. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	11
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*508.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*560. *Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*614.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*665.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*722.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	6
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*771.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*843.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*901.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*962.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1020.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1033
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 981
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	677
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA 507
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	504
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	503
7. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	494
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	494
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 409
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 994
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	941
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	750
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	555
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	527
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	492
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	461
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	361
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	343

Gruß Walt


----------



## soapstar3108 (8 Juli 2012)

Uuh nur 10 auszuwählen bei so vielen hübschen Frauen die es gibt ist verdammt schwer, deshalb nehm ich mal nur welche aus dem deutschen Fernsehen, sonst kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden, was so schon schwer genug ist, also mal sehn..

Platz 1-10:

1. Karolina Lodyga
2. Susan Sideropoulos; Janina Ushe; Silvia Amaru
3. Jessica Ginkel & Ania Niedieck 
4. Miriam Lahnstein & Verena Zimmermann 
5. Michelle Hunziker & Silvie van der Vaart
6. Inez Björg David & Vanessa Jung
7. Nazan Eckes & Nina Moghaddam 
8. Rebecca Mir & Anne Menden
9. Yvonne Caterfeld; Jana Julie Kilka; Fiona Erdmann
10. Sophia Thomalla; Simone Thomalla; Sarah Conner; Lena Gercke; Senna Guemmour; Melanie Kogler; Maja Maneiro; Jeanette Bidermann; Verena Mundhenke; Nina Kunzendorf.


sorry, konnt mich einfach nicht entscheiden allein auf Platz 10 sind 10 uuh.. Die Links unter dem Namen führen jeweils zu dem Bild der Jenigen. 
**Links entfernt* Hotlinking ist verboten*


----------



## spunk88888 (9 Juli 2012)

So, ich dann auch mal:

1. Susanne Bormann
2. Inez Björg David
3. Lilli Hollunder
4. Julia Görges
5. Kim Sarah Brandts
6. Anna Kournikova
7. Hanna Bohnekamp (GNTM)
8. Felicitas Woll
9. Marleen Lohse
10. Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Unregistriert Austria (14 Juli 2012)

1. claudia reiterer
2. marie christine giuliani
3. katrin buchebner(kurzsport)
4. daniela soykan(kurzsport)
5. alexandra meissnitzer
6. elisabeth engsler
7. verena scheitz
8 .barbara paulus (ex tennis)
9. barbara schett
10 chiara pisati (xxl lutz werbung)
petra frey
renate götschl
doris russo.


----------



## kenndu (15 Juli 2012)

jo


----------



## nacktbus (15 Juli 2012)

1. keira knightley
2. gisele bündchen
3. cameron diaz
4. katy perry
5. michelle marsh
6. cheryl cole
7. christina aguilera
8. jennifer weist
9. johanna klum
10. jennifer aniston


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.07.2012, 14:08 Uhr, *
*Verschiebungen auf den Plätzen 4 – 8 im internationalen Ranking. *

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1033
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	994
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 985
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	942
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	750
*6.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
*7.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	677
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	556
*9.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	527
*10.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	511
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	508
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	507
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	500
14. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	494
15. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	492
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	461
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	409
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	394
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	384
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	361
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	343
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	334
24. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	333
25. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	321
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	299
27. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	295
28. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	294
29. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
*30.* Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	285
31. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	276
32. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	272
33. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	271
34. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	263
35. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	251
37. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	249
38. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	247
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	246
*40.* Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	237
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	235
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	235
43. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
44. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	218
45. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	216
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	216
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	210
48. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	209
49. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	207
*50.* Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
51. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	204
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	203
54. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	202
55. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	197
56. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	183
59. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	178
*60.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	176
61. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	173
63. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
64. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	169
65. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	167
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	166
67. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	163
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	163
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	163
*70.* Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	157
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	157
72. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
73. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	153
74. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	150
75. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
76. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	147
77. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	145
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	145
79. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	142
*80.* Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
81. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
83. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
86. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	133
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
89. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
*91.* Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
92. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	128
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	128
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	128
95. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
96. Jennifer Love Hewitt, USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	126
97. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	120
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	120
99. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	119
*100.* Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	118
101. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	117
102. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
103. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	115
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	115
105. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
106. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
107. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	108
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
109. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	107
110. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	106
111. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	105
112. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	104
113. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
114. Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	102
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	102
116. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
117. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	99
119. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	95
121. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
123. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*126.* Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	89
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	89
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	89
129. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	88
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	88
131. Caroline Wozinacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	87
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
134. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	85
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	85
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	85
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	85
138. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
141. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	83
142. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
143. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	81
146. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	80
147. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
148. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	78
149. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
*150.* Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
151. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
152. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
153. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	72
154. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	71
156. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	70
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	70
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	70
159. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
162. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
163. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	67
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	67
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	67
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	67
167. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	66
168. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
169. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	64
171. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	63
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
174. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	61
*176.* Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
178. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
182. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	58
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	58
184. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
185. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	56
186. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
187. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	54
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
190. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
192. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	52
194. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
198. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
*199.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
204. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	48
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	48
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	48
207. Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
208. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
212. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
214. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
217. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	43
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	43
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	43
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	43
221. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	42
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
*225. *Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	41
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	41
229. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	40
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
235. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
241. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
246. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*251.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
257. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	35
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
265. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	34
267. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	33
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*271.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	32
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	32
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	32
281. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	31
288. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 30
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
294. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*303.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
312. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
317. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	26
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
324. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	25
326. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
335. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	23
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
344. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
*352.* Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
361. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
374. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
390. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
394. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	17
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
*405.* Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
423. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
442. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
*455.* Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
467. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*489.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
512. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*564.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*620.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*672.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*730.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*779.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*850. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*909.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*972.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 ?,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1031.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1033
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 985
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	677
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 511
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	USA,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	508
6. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	RUS, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	507
7. Michelle Hunziker,	USA, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	500
8. Jessica Alba,	CH,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	494
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 409
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 994
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	942
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	750
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	556
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	527
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	492
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	461
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	361
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	343

Gruß Walt


----------



## JohnDaniels (16 Juli 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen 
2. Inka Schneider 
3. Amelie Klever 
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Julia Görges
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Elisabeth Engstler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Rebecca Mir
10.Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Luisa Hartema

Erst mal wieder n Riesenkompliment für dieses Ranking hier!!! :thumbup:
:thx: Hammerarbeit!!!
Bei *Inka Schneider* ist dir aber n kleiner Fehler unterlaufen:
Am 05.06. hat sie statt eigentlich 239 Punkten nur 39 !
(am 25.05. waren´s 225)
Also müsste Inka beim letzten Ranking mit 248 P. auf Platz 38 liegen und nicht mit 48 P. auf Platz 204


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, wird beim nächsten Ranking auf jeden Fall berichtigt. 

Jedes neue Raning ist ca 2 Stunden Arbeit, Fehler sind da leider nicht ausgeschlossen.

Gruß
Walt



JohnDaniels schrieb:


> 1. Marlene Lufen
> 2. Inka Schneider
> 3. Amelie Klever
> 4. Sonya Kraus
> ...


----------



## FCB_Cena (23 Juli 2012)

1. Sara Carbonero
2. Lena Gercke
3. Ashley Tisdale
4. Mila Kunis
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Sylvie van der Vaart
7. Alex Morgan
8. Fiona Erdmann
9. Helene Fischer
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Stranger777 (23 Juli 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Judith Rakers
3. Inka Schneider
4. Nadine Krüger
5. Sophie Schütt
6. Katja Riemann
7. Annika Kipp
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Juliane Hennig
10.Janine Kunze


----------



## ManuN (23 Juli 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Sandra Schneiders
3. Annemarie warnkross
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Annika Kipp
6. Sandra Thier
7. Sila sahin
8. Maira Rothe
9. Susi Brandt
10.Lena Gehrke


----------



## Lilixy (25 Juli 2012)

So ich mach dann auch mal mit 

1. Miley Cyrus
2. Christina Milian
3. Miranda Kerr
4. Selena Gomez
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Jessica Biel
7. Ashlee Simpson
8. Beverle Mitchell
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Admiral Tojo (25 Juli 2012)

Für den Juli:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Lana Turner
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Heidi Klum
6. Shania Twain
7. Eva Herman
8. Holly Valance
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Beatrice Rosen
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Simone Thomalla


----------



## Toolman (25 Juli 2012)

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Toni Garrn
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Candice Swanepoel
5. Jessica Alba
6. Kate Upton
7. Bar Refaeli
8. Izabel Goulart
9. Erin Heatherton
10. Sara Sampaio


----------



## Sachse (25 Juli 2012)

ok, aktualisier ich auch mal:

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Ashley Benson
3. Carrie Underwood
4. Lucy Hale
5. Julianne Hough
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Yvonne Strahovski
8. Pixie Lott
9. Jessica Lowndes
10. Amber Heard (Ava)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2012)

Dieses Ranking ist ja der Hammer!
Aber auch eine Wahnsinnsarbeit!!! Danke!

Da geb ich mal meine Stimmen ab:

1. Inka Schneider
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Julia Görges

4. Amelie Klever (dritte bei GNTM 2011)
5. Kati Witt
6. Elisabeth Engstler
7. Lene Gercke
8. Sylvie van der Vaart
9. Sonya Kraus
10.Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## mar1971z (26 Juli 2012)

1. Arianny Celeste
2. Nicole Scherzinger
3. Jessica Alba
4. Beyonce
5. Annett Möller
6. Alyssa Milano
7. Jana Ina Zarrella
8. Motsi Mabuse
9. Nazan Eckes
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## Walt (26 Juli 2012)

....und die vergessene Luisa Hartema wir nächstes Mal auch hinzugefügt




Walt schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, wird beim nächsten Ranking auf jeden Fall berichtigt.
> 
> Jedes neue Raning ist ca 2 Stunden Arbeit, Fehler sind da leider nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2012)

möchte auf diesem wege einfach Danke für die viele arbeit sagen.ist schön wenn man nur reinschauen braucht.


----------



## Limobil (30 Juli 2012)

Spät dran, wie so oft. Meine Juli-Stimmen sehen so aus:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Catherine Bell
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
7. Lisa Hartmann
8. Katy Perry
9. Morgan Fairchild
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Emily Procter
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Walt (30 Juli 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.07.2012, 12:33 Uhr!*
*Kader Loth jetzt auch über 1000 Punkte. Es wird eng für Kate Beckinsale! Christina Aguilera mit 999 Punkten auf Platz 3. 
Lena Gercke mit deutlichen Rückstand auf Platz 4! Jeanette Biedermann und Marlene Lufen gleichauf.*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1041
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1013
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 999
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	956
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	760
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	694
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	556
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	556
*10.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	514
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	512
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	509
13. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	508
14. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	501
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	501
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	461
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	414
18. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	397
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	389
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	361
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	343
23. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	336
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	334
25. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	328
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	309
27. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	295
28. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	294
29. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	292
*31.* Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	276
32. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	275
33. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	272
34. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	271
35. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	263
36. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
37. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	253
38. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	249
39. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	247
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	247
*41.* Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	246
42. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	237
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	235
44. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	225
45. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
46. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	220
47. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	218
48. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	216
49. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	210
*50.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	209
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	209
52. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
53. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
54. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	203
55. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	202
56. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	197
57. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
59. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	183
*60.* Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	179
61. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	176
62. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	173
64. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
66. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	167
67. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	166
68. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	163
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	163
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	163
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	163
*72.* Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	158
73. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	157
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	157
75. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
76. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
77. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	147
78. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	145
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	145
*80.* Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	142
81. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
82. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
84. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	135
85. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
88. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	133
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
*91.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
93. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
95. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	128
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	128
97. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
98. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	126
99. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
*100.* Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	120
101. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	119
102. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	118
103. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	117
104. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
105. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	115
106. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
107. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
108. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	108
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
110. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	107
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	107
112. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	106
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
115. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	105
116. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
117. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	102
Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	102
119. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
120. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	99
122. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
123. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
124. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	93
*125.* Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
126. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
127. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
129. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	89
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	89
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	89
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	89
133. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	88
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	88
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	88
136. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	87
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	87
140. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	84
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
144. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
145. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	81
148. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
149. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	78
*150.* Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
151. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
152. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
153. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
155. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	72
156. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	71
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	71
160. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	70
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	70
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	70
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	70
164. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
166. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
167. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	67
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	67
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	67
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	67
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	67
172. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
173. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
174. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
*175.* Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	62
176. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	61
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
181. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
186. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	58
187. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
188. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	56
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	56
190. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
191. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	54
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
194. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
196. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
197. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	51
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
*201.* Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	50
203. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
208. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	48
209. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
211. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
215. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
217. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
221. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	43
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	43
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	43
224. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
227. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
231. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	40
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
237. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
243. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
248. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*253.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
259. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	35
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	35
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
269. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 34
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	34
272. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	33
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
276. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	32
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	32
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
285. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
292. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	30
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
296. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*306.* Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
315. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
321. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
327. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	25
328. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
339. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	23
347. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
*355.* Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
364. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
378. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
395. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	18
*401.* Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
411. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
431. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
448. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
461. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
473. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
495. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*518.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
567. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*622.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
675. Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*736.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
784. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*853.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
 Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Hartmann, 4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*914.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	3
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*980.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1040.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1041
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 999
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	694
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 514
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	512
6. Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	509
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	508
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	501
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 414
10. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1013
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	956
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	760
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	556
Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	556
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	501
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	461
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	361
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	343

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (31 Juli 2012)

Heute (!!!) letzte Chance zur Abgabe des Juli-Votings!


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Juli 2012)

1. Katy Perry
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Jessica Alba 
4. Jennifer Love Hewitt
5. Anna Torv
6. Jessica Biel
7. Laura Vandervoort
8. Kristin Kreuk
9. Hilary Duff
10. Katie Holmes


*Walt Du machst für die Voting's ne richtig klasse Arbeit :thx: Dir dafür :thumbup:*


----------



## Walt (31 Juli 2012)

@ Gollum: Danke sehr, Deine Worte tun richtig gut. Es wird eben immer schwieriger bei weit über 1000 Celebs ein Ranking zu erstellen und natürlich schleichen sich auch Fehler ein. 

Ich würde mich total darüber freuen, wenn der ein oder andere User hier auch Bilder seiner Favoritinnen beim voten postet.


Gruß
Walt


----------



## tort3 (1 Aug. 2012)

1. Kristen Stewart
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Joelina Drews
5. Inez Björg David
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Michelle Hunziker
0. Sila Sahin


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Aug. 2012)

meine punkte für august :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.gülcan kamps

7.franziska van almsick

8.helene fischer

9.maria sharapova

10britt hagedorn

keine punkte gibt es diesmal für jeanette biedermnn:angry::devil:


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2012)

*1. Annika Kipp (10 Punkte)*



 

*2. Sandra Ahrabian (9 Punkte)*



 

*3. Agnes Zimmermann (8 Punkte)*



 

*4. Ana Ivanovic (7 Punkte)*



 

*5. Sabine Lisicki (6 Punkte)*



 

*6. Janina Uhse (5 Punkte)*



 

*7. Rachael Carpani (4 Punkte)*



 

*8. Katie Holmes (3 Punkte)*


 

*9. Magdalena Voigt (2 Punkte)*



 

*10. Rebecca Mir (1 Punkt)*


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2012)

@ Nick: Danke für dieses tolle "visuelle" Votimg. Ich darf hier von meinen dienstlichen PC leider keine Pics hochladen, sonst würde ich es auch so machen.

Hier kommt Walts August-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Muriel Baumeister
3. Julia Görges
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Alyssa Milano
6. Alexandra Neldel
7. Melanie Kogler
8. Franziska van Almsick
9. Valea Scalabrino
10. Renée Weibel
Diane Willems
Sarah Bogen
Juliane Seyfarth
Anica Dobra
Miriam Gössner
Magdalena Neuner
Rebecca Mir
Miriam Lahnstein
Marylu-Saskia Poolmann


----------



## Cherubini (1 Aug. 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Maria Menounos
3. Irina Shayk
4. Julia Görges
5. Kelly Kelly
6. Angelique Kerber
7. Alena Gerber
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Sandy Mölling
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## thehorst (1 Aug. 2012)

1. Madgalena Neuner
2. Andrea Petkovic
3. Simone Panteleit
4. Judith Rakers
5. Julia Görges
6. Daniela Schreiber
7. Pippa Middleton
8. Andrea Otto
9. Anne Geysthusen
10. Maria Furtwängler


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Aug. 2012)

Okay, dann will ich mein August-Ranking auch mal etwas visueller gestalten 

*01. Diane Kruger*





*02. Amber Heard*





*03. Taylor Swift*





*04. Delta Goodrem*





*05. Sarah Gadon*





*06. Katrina Bowden*





*07. Julia Koschitz*





*08. January Jones*





*09. Leighton Meester*





*10. Pixie Lott*


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Aug. 2012)

Ein paar Minuten Extraarbeit um nicht aus dem Rahmen zu fallen.  


*#1 Emily VanCamp*


 

*#2 Julie Gonzalo*




*#3 Natalie Portman*


 

*#4 Maggie Grace*




*#5 Yvonne Strahovski*




*#6 Aimee Teegarden*


 

*#7 Ellen Page*




*#8 Michelle Williams*


 

*#9 Vanessa Marano*




*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2012)

Danke Dir auch für die tollen Bilder. Es macht immer mehr Spaß in dieses Ranking zu verwalten!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2012)

Auch super schöne Bilder! Danke!

Gruß
Walt



dianelized12 schrieb:


> Okay, dann will ich mein August-Ranking auch mal etwas visueller gestalten
> 
> *01. Diane Kruger*
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Aug. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Sharmell Huffman
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Barbara Blank


----------



## Walt (2 Aug. 2012)

Danke! Wirklich toll, dass dieses Ranking jetzt auch eine Bildersammlung wird. Gibts es eigentlich weltweit ein größeres Celeb-Ranking mit mehr Stars? Wer weiß etwas darüber!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Aug. 2012)

Walt schrieb:


> Danke! Wirklich toll, dass dieses Ranking jetzt auch eine Bildersammlung wird. Gibts es eigentlich weltweit ein größeres Celeb-Ranking mit mehr Stars? Wer weiß etwas darüber!
> 
> Gruß
> Walt



Bin ja schon in diversen Foren gewesen, bis jetzt keins gesehen :thumbup:

Wäre nett, wenn alle Thumbnails posten könnten, die Bilder von Xtinalover sind ja nur teilweise zu erkennen


----------



## benmaroni (2 Aug. 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Aug. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Bin ja schon in diversen Foren gewesen, bis jetzt keins gesehen :thumbup:
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn alle Thumbnails posten könnten, die Bilder von Xtinalover sind ja nur teilweise zu erkennen



Sorry, da hätte ich wohl mal drauf achten sollen.wird beim nächsten mal besser gemacht.


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2012)

1. Barbara Schöneberger


 

2. Franziska van Almsick


 

3. Katy Perry


 

4. Mirjam Weichselbraun


 

5. Sonya Kraus


 

6. Cindy Crawford


 

7. Verona Poot


 

8. Janina Uhse


 

9. Nazan Eckes


 

10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Ryan Atwood (5 Aug. 2012)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Caroline Wozniacki
4. Annika Kipp
5. Cheryl Cole
6. Janina Uhse
7. Mila Kunis 
8. Olivia Wilde
9. Julia Goerges
10. Verena Sailer


----------



## Unregistriert frenkie (5 Aug. 2012)

1. mireia garcia belmonte(span.schwimmerin)
2. francine jordi
3. anita hofmann
4. stefanie hertel
5. andrea kiewel
6. elisabeth engstler
7. alexandra hofmann
8. miriam weichselbraun
9 michelle hunziker
10. sylvie van der vaart
michelle


----------



## Walt (6 Aug. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.08.2012, 10:46 Uhr!*
*Christina Aguilera jetzt auch über 1000 Punkte. Anna Kurnikowa, Jessica Alba und Sonya Kraus gemeinsam auf Platz 11. Sophie Marceau überholt Britney Spears und verdrängt sie aus den internationalen TOP 10!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1050
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1013
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1009
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	977
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	777
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	694
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	560
*9.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	556
*10.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	532
11. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	517
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	517
Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	517
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	512
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	507
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	470
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	420
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	404
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	394
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	370
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	342
24. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	336
*25.* Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	328
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	317
27. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	301
28. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	295
29. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	292
31. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	286
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	284
33. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	278
34. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	275
35. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	264
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	263
37. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
38. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	253
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	251
40. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	249
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	249
42. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	237
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	235
44. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	232
45. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	231
46. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	222
47. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
48. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	220
49. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	214
*50.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	209
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	209
52. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	206
54. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	203
56. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	202
57. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
59. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	190
60. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	185
61. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	179
62. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	173
64. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	170
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	170
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
68. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	167
69. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	166
70. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	165
71. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	163
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	163
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	163
74. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	159
*75.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
76. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	152
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	150
778. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
80. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	147
81. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	144
82. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
83. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
85. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	137
86. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	135
87. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
90. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	133
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
93. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
94. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
96. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	130
97. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	128
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	128
99. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
*100.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
101. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	122
102. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	121
103. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	119
104. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	117
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	117
106. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
107. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	115
108. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	113
109. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
110. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
111. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	109
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	109
114. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
115. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	107
116. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
117. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
118. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	102
119. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
120. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	99
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	99
123. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	97
124. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	96
125. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	95
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	95
128. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
129. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	93
130. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
131. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	91
134. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	90
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
137. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	88
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	88
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	88
140. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
141. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	86
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	86
143. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	85
144. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
147. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
148. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
149. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
*150.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
151. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
152. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
153. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
156. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	74
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
159. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
161. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	71
164. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	70
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	70
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	70
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	70
168. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
170. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	68
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	68
173. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	67
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	67
175. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	65
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	65
178. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	64
180. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
182. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
183. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
185. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
188. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
189. Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	56
190. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
193. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	54
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
196. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
199. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
*200.* Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
203. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	50
204. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	49
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	49
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	49
212. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	48
213. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
216. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
220. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
221. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	44
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
226. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	43
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	43
228. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
230. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
233. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
238. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
244. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
*251.* Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
256. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	36
263. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	35
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	35
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	35
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
273. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	34
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 34
276. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	33
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
280. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
287.Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
294. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
298. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*310.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
318. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	27
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
324. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
331. Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	25
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	25
333. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
342. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*350.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
359. Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
368. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
382. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
399. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	18
*405.* Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
414. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
433. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
449. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
*465.* Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
475. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*500.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
520. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
569. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*625.* Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
679. Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*741.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	6
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
792. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*862.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
 April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Lisa Hartmann, 4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*923.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
986. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
 Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1047. *Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1050
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1009
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	694
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 532
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	517
Jessica Alba,	USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	517
7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	512
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	507
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 420
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	404

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1013
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	977
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	777
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
5. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	560
6. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	556
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	517
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	470
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	370
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351

Gruß Walt


----------



## legestoll (6 Aug. 2012)

Im August stimmme ich so ab:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Catherine Bell
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Gail O´Grady
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Cora Schumacher
9. Dannii Minogue
10. Amy Childs
Miriam Lahnstein
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Kristinator (6 Aug. 2012)

Im August soll es so sein:

1. Michelle Heaton
2. Kader Loth
3. Nicole Scherzinger
4. Catherine Bell
5. Mariah Carey
6. Kim Cattrall
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Tiffany Thiessen
9. Caroline Munro
10. Holly Valance
Katy Perry
Katie Price
Simone Thomalla
Brigitte Bardot


----------



## katja8 (6 Aug. 2012)

1. Inka Schneider
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Salma Hayek
4. Alexandra Maria Lara
5. Birgit Klaus
6. Laura di Salvo


----------



## Walt (6 Aug. 2012)

Danke Katja, gemäß den Regeln (Seite 1) wird, da du keine 10 Celebs benannt hast, Platz 1 mit 6 Punkten, Platz 2 mit 5 Punkten, Platz 3 mit 4 Punkten usw. bewertet.

Gruß Walt



katja8 schrieb:


> 1. Inka Schneider
> 2. Marlene Lufen
> 3. Salma Hayek
> 4. Alexandra Maria Lara
> ...


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Aug. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Amelie Klever
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Julia Görges
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Elisabeth Engstler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Rebecca Mir
10.Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Luisa Hartema


----------



## thehorst (7 Aug. 2012)

1. Magdalena Neuner
2. Simone Panteleit
3. Sara Goller
4. Andrea Otto
5. Pippa Middleton
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Valeska Homburg
8. Judith Rakers
9. Lotta Schelin
10. Ruth Moschner
10.


----------



## congo64 (8 Aug. 2012)

*Mein August-Voting nun auch mit Bildern*

*1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Minka Kelly



4	Shay Mitchell



5	Victoria Justice



6	Petra Nemkova



7	Nina Dobrev



8	Kate Beckinsale



9	Cassie Scerbo



10	Michelle Keegan



10	Shanea Grimes



10	Ashley Greene


*


----------



## chasteboy (10 Aug. 2012)

1. Mandy Grace Capristo
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Martina Hill
4. Heidi Klum
5. Ruth Moschner
6. Mischa Barton
7. Kirsten Dunst
8. Janine Kunze
9. Kim Fisher
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## dabi (11 Aug. 2012)

1.Sylvie van der vaart
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Audrina Patridge
4.Priyanka Chopra
5.Adriana Lima
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Heidi Klum
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Limobil (11 Aug. 2012)

Die August-Stimmen:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Carolin Nytra
4. Catherine Bell
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Christina Aguilera
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Katy Perry
9. Lisa Hartmann
10. Morgan Fairchild
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Unregistriert austria (11 Aug. 2012)

1. sigrid und marina
2. barbara karlich
3. claudia reiterer
4. marie christin giuliani
5. alexandra meissnitzer
6. doris golpashin
7. miriam weichselbraun
8. karina sarkissova
9. christina"mausi"lugner
10. dolly buster


----------



## Walt (14 Aug. 2012)

dabi schrieb:


> 1.Sylvie van der vaart
> 2.Kate Beckinsale
> 3.Audrina Patridge
> 4.Priyanka Chopra
> ...



@dabi: Ein bissel viel von *Audrina Patridge*. Da somit nur 9 Celebs bewertet wurden werden die Punkte gemäß den Regeln (Seite1) wie folgt vergeben:

1.Sylvie van der Vaart = 9 Punkte
2.Kate Beckinsale = 8 Punkte
3.Audrina Patridge = 7 Punkte
4.Priyanka Chopra = 6 Punkte
5.Adriana Lima = 5 Punkte
6.Anna Kournikova = 4 Punkte
7.Heidi Klum = 3 Punkte
8.Ana Ivanovic = 2 Punkte
9.Megan Fox = 1 Punkt

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (14 Aug. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 14.08.2012, 10:20 Uhr! *

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1061
*2. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1041
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1018
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	977
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	777
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	707
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	571
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	569
*10.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	536
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
12. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	524
13. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	521
14. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	517
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	508
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	470
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	420
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	407
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
20. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	394
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	370
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	350
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	342
*25.* Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	337
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	317
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	303
28. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	301
29. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	295
30. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
31. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	290
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	286
33. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	284
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	278
35. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	265
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	265
37. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	259
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
39. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	253
40. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	251
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	249
42. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	237
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	235
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	235
45. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	231
46. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	228
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	224
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	222
49. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	221
*50.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	211
52. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	206
54. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	203
56. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	202
57. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
59. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	190
60. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	185
61. Jessica Simpson,	USA, 10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	180
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
63. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
65. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	172
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	172
67. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	171
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	171
69. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
70. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	169
71. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	168
72. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	165
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	163
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	163
*75.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
76. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	152
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	150
78. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
81. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	148
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	148
83. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	143
84. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
85. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
86. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	137
87. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	135
88. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
91. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
93. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
94. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
96. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	130
97. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	128
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	128
99. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
*100.* Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	123
102. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	121
103. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	120
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	119
105. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	117
106. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	116
107. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	115
108. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	113
109. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	112
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
111. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
112. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	109
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	109
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	109
116. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
117. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
118. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	103
120. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
121. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	99
123. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	97
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	97
125. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	96
126. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	95
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	95
129. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	94
131. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	93
132. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
133. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	91
137. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	90
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
140. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	88
141. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
142. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	86
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	86
144. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
147. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
148. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
149. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
*150.* Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
151. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
152. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
153. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
156. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	74
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
159. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
161. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	72
162. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	71
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	71
176. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	70
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	70
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	70
179. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
181. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	68
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	68
184. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	67
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	67
186. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	65
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	65
189. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
190. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
192. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
193. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	60
196. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	59
*200. *Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
201. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
202. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	55
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
205. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	54
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
208. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
211. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
212. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
215. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	50
216. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
 Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	49
222. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	48
223. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
227. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
230. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
231. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	44
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	44
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
237. Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	43
238. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	42
241. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
244. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	40
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	40
*251.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
258. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
265. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
271. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	36
279. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sara Nuru,	D,	1989/1990 in München/D ?,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
285. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	34
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 34
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	34
289. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	33
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
294. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*300.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
307. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	30
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
312. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	29
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
324. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
332. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
338. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
345. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	25
346. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*355.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
362. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
369. Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
378. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
392. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*410.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	18
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	18
418. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	17
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	17
430. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	16
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
447. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	1986 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*463.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
481. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
492. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*518.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
538. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*586.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*642.* Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
698. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
 Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	*1976 in Tübingen/D,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*759.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*808.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*879.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*939.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	+1986 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1001.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1065.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1




*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1061
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1018
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	707
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 536
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	521
7. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	517
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	508
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 420
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	407

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1041
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	977
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	777
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	684
5. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	571
6. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	569
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	524
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	470
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	370
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351

Gruß Walt


----------



## mephisto5 (14 Aug. 2012)

Mein August voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Julie Benz
3. Clara Morgane
4. Erica Durance
5. Ulrike Frank
6. Janina Uhse
7. Miriam Lange
8. Emina Jahovic
9. Claudelle Deckert
10. Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Gorden (14 Aug. 2012)

Mein August voting:

1. Olivia Wild 
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Emma Stone
4. Claire Danes
5. Hayden Panettiere
6. Jennifer Morrison
7. Kirsten Dunst
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sophia Bush
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Jone (15 Aug. 2012)

Mein August Voting:

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann)
3. Michelle (Tanja Hewer)
4. Stefanie Hertel
5. Andrea Berg
6. Olga Kurylenko
7. Emma Watson
8. Nena
9. Regina Halmich
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## Harrison (17 Aug. 2012)

Mein Voting August:

1.LaFee
2.Joanna Levesque
3.Jasmin Wagner
4.Iris Mareike Steen
5.Mirjam Weichselbraun
6.Judith Rakers
7.Stefanie Hertel
8.Lena Meyer-Landrut
9.Nadine Krüger
10.Sandra Nasic


----------



## StefanKa (19 Aug. 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Nina Heuser
5. Sarah Bogen
6. Renée Weibel
7. Jeanette Biedermann
8. Melanie Kogler
9. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
10. Muriel Baumeister


----------



## trommler (21 Aug. 2012)

1. Maria Furtwängler
2. Andrea Berg
3. Sonya Kraus
4. Claudia Kleinert
5. Judith Rakers
6. Bettina Tietjen
7. Verona Pooth
8. Michelle Hunziker
9. Helene Fischer
10. Reese Witherspoon


----------



## DJ Peer Siehl (21 Aug. 2012)

*01. Kylie Minogue = 10 Pkte
02. Anja Kling = 09 Pkte
03. Jessica Alba = 08 Pkte
04. Gwen Stefani = 07 Pkte
05. Nicole Scherzinger = 06 Pkte
06. Halle Berry = 05 Pkte
07. Cameron Diaz = 04 Pkte
08. Sara Nuru = 03 Pkte
09. Jessica Biel = 02 Pkte
10. Collien Fernandes = 01 Pkt*


----------



## Stranger777 (21 Aug. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen


 

2. Judith Rakers
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Katja Riemann
5. Inka Schneider
6. Sophie Schütt
7. Isabel Varell
8. Annika Kipp
9. Annette Frier
10. Claudia Kleinert


----------



## Walt (22 Aug. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 22.08.2012, 15:28 Uhr *


*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1089
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1041
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1026
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	987
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	780
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	707
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	685
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	581
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	573
*10. * Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	537
11. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	532
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
13. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	525
14. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	521
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	511
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	470
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	420
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	407
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	373
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	350
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	342
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	337
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	317
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	304
28. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	301
29. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	299
*30.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	296
31. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	290
33. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	289
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	278
35. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	265
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	265
37. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	259
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
39. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	255
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	255
*41.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	253
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	251
43. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	237
44. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	235
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	234
46. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	231
47. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
48. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	224
49. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	222
*50. * Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
51. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	212
52. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	211
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	210
54. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
55. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
56. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	202
57. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
59. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	190
*60.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	185
61. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	180
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
63. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
65. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	172
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	172
67. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	171
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	171
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	171
*70.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
71. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	169
72. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	168
73. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	165
74. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	163
75. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
76. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	155
77. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	154
78. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	150
79. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*82.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	148
83. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	143
84. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
85. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	139
86. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
87. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	137
88. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	135
89. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
*91.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
93. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
94. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	131
97. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	130
98. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	128
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	128
*100.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
101. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	123
103. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	121
104. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	120
105. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	119
106. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	118
107. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	117
108. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	115
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	115
110. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	113
111. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
112. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
113. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	109
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	109
116. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
117. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
118. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	103
120. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
121. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	99
123. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	97
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	97
*125.* Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	96
126. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	95
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	95
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	95
131. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	94
133. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	93
134. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
135. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	91
139. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
141. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
142. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	86
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	86
144. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
147. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
148. Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
149. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
*150.* Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	80
151. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	79
153. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
154. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	76
156. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
161. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	74
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
164. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
166. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	72
167. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	71
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	71
171. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
174. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	68
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
*176.* Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	67
177. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	66
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	65
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
180. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
182. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
184. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
185. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	60
188. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
191. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	58
192. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
193. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
194. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
196. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
198. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
*202.* Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
203. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	51
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
206. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	50
207. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	49
213. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	48
214. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
218. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
221. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
222. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	44
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	44
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
228. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
229. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	42
232. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
238. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	40
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	40
245. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
*253.* Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
261. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
266. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	36
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	36
274. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
280. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 34
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	34
283. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
286. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
292. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
298. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
*302.* Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	29
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
314. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
322. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
328. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
336. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	25
337. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
346. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*353.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	22
362. Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
371. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
386. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*405.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	18
412. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	17
424. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
440. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*457.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
473. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
484. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*511.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
531. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
578. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	9
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*635.* Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
690. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*752.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in ?,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*801. *Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
870. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*931.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
994. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D.	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1057.* Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1089
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1026
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	707
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 537
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
6. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	525
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	521
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	511
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 420
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	407

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1041
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	987
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	780
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	685
5. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	581
6. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	573
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	532
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	470
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	373
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351

Gruß Walt


----------



## gaertner23 (22 Aug. 2012)

Hier mein August-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Nela Panghy-Lee
4. Jennifer Knäble
5. Anita Hofmann
6. Sandra Thier
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Juliane Hennig
9. Simone Stelzer
10. Eva Mähl


----------



## Magicearve (23 Aug. 2012)

Hier ein Voting:
1.Nina Bott
2.Katharina Böhm
3.Saskia Valencia
4.Barbara Schöneberger
5.Mirjam Weichselbraun
6.Alexis Bledel
7.Petra Morze
8.Heidi Klum
9.Helene Fischer
10.Isabelle Huppert


----------



## Lenafan98 (23 Aug. 2012)

Voting
1.Paris Hilton
2.sylvie van der Vaart
3.Shakira
4.Sabine Lisicki
5.kristina schröder
6.Jessica Kastrop
7.Heidi Klum
8.Kylie Minogue
9.Michelle Hunziker
10.Kader Loth


----------



## chasteboy (25 Aug. 2012)

1. Mandy Grace Capristo
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Martina Hill
4. Heidi Klum
5. Ruth Moschner
6. Mischa Barton
7. Kirsten Dunst
8. Janine Kunze
9. Kim Fisher
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## ManuN (26 Aug. 2012)

Punkte o8/12

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Sandra Schneiders
3. Annemarie warnkross
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Annika Kipp
6. Sandra Thier
7. Sila Sahin
8. Maira Rothe
9. Susi Brandt
10.Nina Moghaddam


----------



## mar1971z (27 Aug. 2012)

1. Arianny Celeste (UFC Girl und Fotomodell)
2. Jennifer Delgardo (CNN Wetterfee)
3. Nicole Scherzinger (Sängerin)
4. Jennifer Lopez (Sängerin und Schauspielerin)
5. Annett Möller (RTL Nachrichtensprecherin)
6. Jessica Alba (Schauspielerin)
7. Isha Sesay (CNN Nachrichtensprecherin)
8. Johanna Klum (Moderatorin TV)
9. Beyonce (Sängerin und Schauspielerin)
10. Simone Panteleit (SAT1 Frühstücksfernsehn)


----------



## maggi77 (27 Aug. 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Monica Bellucci
4. Sila Sahin
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Nikki Cox 
7. Verona Pooth
8. Laura Angel
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Adriana Curry


----------



## Walt (27 Aug. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.08.2012, 12:54 Uhr!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1089
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1042
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1026
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	987
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	786
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	707
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	685
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	585
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	582
*10.* Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	537
11. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	534
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
13. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
14. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	521
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	513
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	480
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	420
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	407
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
*20. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	373
22. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	350
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	342
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	337
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	318
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	317
28. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	301
29. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	299
*30.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	296
31. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	294
32. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
33. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in ?,	289
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	278
35. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	273
36. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	269
37. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	265
38. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
39. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	255
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	255
*41.* Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	253
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	251
43. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	242
44. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	238
45. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	237
46. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	235
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	234
48. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
49. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	222
*50.* Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
51. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	212
52. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	211
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	210
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	210
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
56. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
59. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	190
*60.* Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	185
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	185
62. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	180
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
65. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
67. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	172
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	171
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	171
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	171
*71.* Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
72. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	169
73. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	165
74. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	163
75. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	160
76. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
77. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	155
78. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	150
79. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*82.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	148
83. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	143
84. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
85. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
87. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	137
88. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	135
89. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	134
*91.* Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
93. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
94. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	131
98. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	130
99. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	128
*100.* Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
101. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	126
102. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	123
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	123
105. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	120
106. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	118
107. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	117
108. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	115
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	115
110. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	113
111. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 112
112. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
113. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	109
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	109
116. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
117. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
118. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	103
120. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
122. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
123. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	97
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	97
*125.* Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	96
126. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	95
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	95
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	95
131. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	94
133. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	93
134. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
135. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	91
139. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
141. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
142. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	86
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	86
144. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
147. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
148. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
*150.* Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
152. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	80
153. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	79
155. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
157. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	76
159. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
163. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
165. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
167. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	72
169. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	71
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	71
172. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	69
174. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	68
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
*176.* Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	67
177. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	66
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	65
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	65
180. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	64
183. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
185. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	61
187. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	60
190. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
193. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	58
194. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	57
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	57
196. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
197. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
199. Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
*200.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
204. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
205. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
207. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	50
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	50
209. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	49
215. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	47
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
220. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
223. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
 Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	45
*226.* Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	44
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	44
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
232. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
233. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	42
236. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
243. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	40
*250.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
257. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	38
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
265. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
270. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*276.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
284. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 34
286. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	33
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
290. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
296. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
*301.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	30
306. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
317. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
325. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
330. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
339. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	25
340. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
349. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*356.* Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
364. Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
373. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
388. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*409. *Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	18
417. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	17
429. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
447. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*465.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
480. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
492. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*518.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
538. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
586. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*642. *Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
 Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
694. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm 7
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*756.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*808.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
 Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
876. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
 April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*939.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1001.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1062. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1




TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1089
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1026
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	707
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 537
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
6. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	525
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	521
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	513
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 420
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	407

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1042
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	987
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	786
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	685
5. Marlene Lufen, D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	585
6. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	582
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	534
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	480
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	373
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	351

Gruß Walt


----------



## Anakin (27 Aug. 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Annika Kipp
4. Mila Kunis
5. Natalie Portman
6. Georgia Jones
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Julia Engelmann
9. Janina Uhse
10. Juliette Menke


----------



## Admiral Tojo (31 Aug. 2012)

Für den August:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Simone Thomalla
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Eva Herman
6. Shania Twain
7. Heidi Klum
8. Holly Valance
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Beatrice Rosen
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Lana Turner


----------



## memories (31 Aug. 2012)

Mein Voting für August 2012:

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz

Vielen Dank


----------



## tort3 (1 Sep. 2012)

1. Sophia Thomalla
2. Inez Björg David
3. Mandy Capristo
4. Bernadette Kaspar
5. Sarah Bogen
6. Sila Sahin
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Michelle Hunziker
9. Lena Meyer Landrut
10. Francisca Urio


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Sep. 2012)

meine punkte für september:

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup: 

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.gülcan kamps

7.jenny elvers

8.collien fernandes

9.britt hagedorn

10emma watson

keine punkte diesmal für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:


----------



## congo64 (1 Sep. 2012)

*Meine Punkte für September 2012 :*

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Petra Nemkova



6	Minka Kelly



7	Nina Dobrev


 
8	Kate Beckinsale 


 
9	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2012)

September Voting

*1. Annika Kipp (10 Punkte)*



 

*2. Sandra Ahrabian (9 Punkte)*



 

*3. Magdalena Voigt (8 Punkte)*



 

*4. Ana Ivanovic (7 Punkte)*



 

*5. Rachael Carpani (6 Punkte)*



 

*6. Agnes Zimmermann (5 Punkte)*



 

*7. Sabine Lisicki (4 Punkte)*



 

*8. Janina Uhse (3 Punkte)*



 

*9. Angela Finger Erben (2 Punkte)*



 

*10. Marlene Lufen (1 Punkt)*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2012)

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Amber Heard*



 

*03. Taylor Swift*





*04. Delta Goodrem*



 

*05. Katrina Bowden*



 

*06. Sarah Gadon*





*07. Pixie Lott*





*08. Maggie Grace*





*09. Sarah Jones*



 

*10. Diana Vickers*


----------



## benmaroni (1 Sep. 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Sep. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera





2. Ramona Drews




3. Bea Peters




4. Verena Kerth




5. Sharmell Huffman




6. Jodie Marsh




7. Maxi Biewer




8. Barbara Blank




9. Anneke Dürkopp




10. Janin Reinhardt


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Sep. 2012)

Ist bei mir eigentlich monatlich gleich, somit copy und paste. 


Für September


*#1 Emily VanCamp*


 

*#2 Julie Gonzalo*




*#3 Natalie Portman*


 

*#4 Maggie Grace*




*#5 Yvonne Strahovski*




*#6 Aimee Teegarden*


 

*#7 Ellen Page*




*#8 Michelle Williams*


 

*#9 Vanessa Marano*




*#10 Kate Upton*




:WOW:


----------



## Lenafan98 (1 Sep. 2012)

September Voting
1.Eva Haberman
2.Ana Ivanovic
3.Michelle
4.Bree Olsen
5.Ornella Muti
6.Jeanette Biederman
7.Kim Fisher
8.Beyonce 
9.Scarlett Johansson
10.Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Walt (1 Sep. 2012)

Mein Septmeber Voting:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Christina Aguilera





3 Sarah Bogen





4. Muriel Baumeister





5. Felicitas Woll





6. Miriam Gössner





7. Lindsey Vonn





8. Sophie Marceau





9. Juliane Seyfarth





10. Diane Willems


----------



## Walt (1 Sep. 2012)

Nummer 9: Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## Walt (1 Sep. 2012)

Sorry, irgendetwas ist da schie gegangen, wollte die Pics nicht in dieser Größe posten. Leider wurde die Funktion ändern nicht mehr angezeigt.

Gelobe Besserung!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## qwertzi (1 Sep. 2012)

Meine September Top 10

1.Helene Fischer




2.Emily Procter




3.Kate Beckinsale





4.Sahra Chalke




5.Eva La Rue




6.Catherine Bell




7.Diane Krueger




8.Jennifer Morrison




9.Judith Rakers




10.Marcia Cross


----------



## neman64 (1 Sep. 2012)

1. Andrea Berg (10Punkte)



 

2. Verona Poot (9 Punkte)



 

3. Britt Hagedorn (8 Punkte)




 

4. Tara Reid ( 7 Punkte)



 

5. Christina Stürmer (6 Punkte)



 

6. Samantha Fox ( 5 punkte )



 

7. Dannii Minouge (4 Punkte)



 

8. Nazan Eckes ( 3 Punkte)



 

9. Eva Brenner ( 2 Punkte)



 

10. Marlene Lufen (1 Punkt)


----------



## StefanKa (2 Sep. 2012)

So jetzt mal ich mit meiner Wertungfür den September 2012:

1. Valea Scalabrino 


 

2. Lena Gercke




3. Alexandra Neldel 




4. Fleicitas Woll




5. Sarah Bogen


 

6. Alyssa Milano


 

7. Magdalena Neuner




8. Miriam Gössner




9. Stefanie Bock




10. Miriam Lahnstein


----------



## Unregistriert frenkie (2 Sep. 2012)

1. franziska van almsick
2. lady di
3. ramona drews
4. andrea kaiser
5. andrea kiewel
6. stefanie hertel
7. ella endlich
8. sania mirza
9. laura wilde
10 melanie miric

danke für die viele arbeit.


----------



## StefanKa (2 Sep. 2012)

Wo ist Valea geblieben. Hier nochmal: Meine 1 Valea Scalabrino!

**Bild oben eingefügt**


----------



## Magicearve (2 Sep. 2012)

1.Nina Bott
2.Saskia Valencia
3.Katharina Böhm
4.Heidi Klum
5.Petra Morze
6. Mirjam Weichselbraun
7.Jeanette Biedermann
8.Helene Fischer
9..Isabelle Huppert
10.Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Anakin (2 Sep. 2012)

Und hier mein Voting für September

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Annika Kipp
4. Janina Uhse
5. Juliette Menke 
6. Mila Kunis
7. Natalie Portman
8. Georgia Jones
9. Annina Ucatis
10. Cheryl Cole


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Sep. 2012)

1. Angela Finger Erben
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Sabine Lisicki
4. Annika Kipp
5. Cheryl Cole
6. Micaela Schäfer
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Mila Kunis
9. Angelique Kerber
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## Walt (3 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.09.2012, 16:07 Uhr!*
*Kate Beckinsale bleibt weiter auf Platz 1 und erreicht die 1100 Punkte-Markte. Lena Gercke weiterhin auf Platz 4 aber nun auch über 1000 Punkte. Sarah Bogen erstmals in den TOP 50 der Welt! *

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1100
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1052
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1047
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	819
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	716
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
*8.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	587
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	587
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	554
11. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	537
12. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	518
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	497
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	410
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	360
23. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
24. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	355
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	340
26. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	323
28. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	309
29. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
*30.* Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D, 301
31. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	300
32. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	296
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
35. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	282
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	277
37. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	270
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	266
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	259
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
*41.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	258
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
43. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	257
44. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	249
45. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	248
46. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	245
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	242
48. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
49. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
52. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	211
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	210
54. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	210
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
56. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	197
58. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*60.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
61. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	189
62. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
63. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	181
64. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	180
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
67. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
69. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	171
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	171
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	171
*72.* Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
74. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	169
75. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
76. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	160
77. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
78. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	154
79. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*82.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	148
83. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	143
84. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
86. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
87. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	139
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
*91.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	138
92. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
93. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
94. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	133
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
98. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
99. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
*102.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	130
103. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	128
104. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
105. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
106. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	125
107. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
108. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	120
109. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	118
110. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	115
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
112. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 114
113. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
115. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
116. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
117. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
118. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
119. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
122. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
124. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	103
*126.* Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	101
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	101
129. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
130. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	95
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
133. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
135. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
136. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
141. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
142. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
145. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
146. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
149. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
*150.* Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	82
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
153. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
155. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	80
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	80
157. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
159. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
161. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	76
163. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
167. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
169. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
173. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
*175.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	71
177. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
178. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
180. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
183. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
187. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
189. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
190. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
192. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	59
198. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	58
199. Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	57
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
*201*. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
202. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
203. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
205. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
210. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	52
212. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
214. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	50
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	50
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
217. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
222. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
*226.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
230. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
234. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	44
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
238. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
239. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	42
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
243. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
248. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
*253*. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
260. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
267. Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
272. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*278.* Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
288. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 34
290. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	33
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in hamburg/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
294. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*300.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
304. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	30
309. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
319. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
328. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
333. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
342. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	25
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
344. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*352.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
360. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
370. Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
378. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
392. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*414*. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
463. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	17
435. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
 Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*453.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
471. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
485. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
497. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*523.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
585. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
592. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder, D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*648.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*700.* Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
764. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*816.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
884. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*946. *Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1010.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA, 2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1073. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
 Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1




*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1100
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1047
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	716
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 537
5. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
6. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	528
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	518
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	410

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1052
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	819
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
5. Jeanette Biedermann, D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	587
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	587
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	554
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	497
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## memories (3 Sep. 2012)

Mein Voting für September 2012:

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz

Vielen Dank


----------



## Walt (4 Sep. 2012)

Nachstehende Wertung wurde versehentlich nicht ins gestrige Ranking eingearbeitet, wird aber im nächsten Ranking berücksichtigt.



Magicearve schrieb:


> 1.Nina Bott
> 2.Saskia Valencia
> 3.Katharina Böhm
> 4.Heidi Klum
> ...



Für alle Neulinge hier noch einmal der freundliche Hinweis, dass jede Person im Monat nur einmal seine Stimme abgeben darf/soll und zwar auch dann, wenn jemand vielleicht über zwei oder mehrere Profile verfügt. Es dient der Fairness!

... und nix für ungut!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Kristinator (4 Sep. 2012)

Und im September soll es so sein:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Ann Woll
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Catherine Bell
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Mariah Carey
8. Caroline Munro
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Kim Cattrall
Holly Valance
Katy Perry
Simone Thomalla
Brigitte Bardot


----------



## flogee (4 Sep. 2012)

Für den September:

1.Gemma Arterton
2. Natalie Portman
3. Alexis Bledel
4. Rachel Bilson
5. Renee Olstead
6. Kristen Bell
7. Emma Watson
8. Bar Refaeli
9. Emma Stone
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## gaertner23 (4 Sep. 2012)

Hier mein Septembervotimg:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Eva Mähl
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Anita Hofmann
6. Katrin Huß
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Frauke Ludowig
9. Simone Stelzer
10. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## JohnDaniels (5 Sep. 2012)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Amelie Klever*
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Julia Görges
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Elisabeth Engstler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Rebecca Mir
10.Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Luisa Hartema


----------



## legestoll (5 Sep. 2012)

Hier kommt mein September-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Miriam Lahnstein
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Gail O´Grady
6. Anna Nicole Smith
7. Catherine Bell
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Dannii Minogue
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Morgan Fairchild 
Cora Schumacher


----------



## Walt (5 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 05.09.2012, 10:30 Uhr!*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1100
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1062
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1049
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	819
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	716
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	604
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	571
11. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	538
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	533
13. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	519
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	497
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	413
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
*20. * Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	369
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	362
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	341
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	330
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
28. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	309
29. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
*30.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	305
31. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	304
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	301
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
34. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
35. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	282
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	279
37. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	270
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	266
39. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	259
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
*41.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	258
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
43. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	257
44. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	255
45. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	252
46. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	248
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	242
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	234
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
52. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	211
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	210
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	210
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
46. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	197
58. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*60.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
61. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	191
62. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	189
63. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
64. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
65. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	177
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
68. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
69. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	172
*70. * Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	171
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	171
72. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
74. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	169
75. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	165
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	158
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	157
79. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
*80.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
81. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
83. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	148
84. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	142
85. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
87. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
88. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	139
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
*92.* Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	138
93. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	136
94. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
95. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
96. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
98. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
99. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	131
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	131
*104.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	130
105. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
106. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
107. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
108. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	120
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	120
110. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	118
111. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
112. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 114
113. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
115. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
116. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
117. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
118. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
119. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
122. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	104
*125.* April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
126. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	101
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	101
129. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
130. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	97
131. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	95
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
134. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
136. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
137. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
141. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
142. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
146. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
147. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
*150.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
151. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	82
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
154. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	81
156. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	80
157. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
159. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	78
160. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
162. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	76
164. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
168, Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
171. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
174. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
*176.* Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	71
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
179. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
181. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
183. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
186. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
188. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
189. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
190. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
193. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
198. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	58
199. Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	57
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
*201.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
202. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
203. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
205. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
210. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	52
212. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	51
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
215. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	50
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
217. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	49
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
223. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
*227.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
230. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	45
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
234. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	44
Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
238. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	43
240. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
243. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
249. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
*253.* Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
261. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
268. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*275.* Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
281. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
291. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
292. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
294. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*300.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
304. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	30
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
308. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
318. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
*327. *Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
332. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
341. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	25
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
343. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*351.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
361. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
372. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	21
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
*381.* Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
396. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*416.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
425. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	17
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	17
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	17
438. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
 Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*454.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
471. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
485. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
498. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*525.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
547. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
596. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*652.* Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	8
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*704.* Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
766. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*819.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
887. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*948.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1013.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1075. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1100
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1049
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	716
4. Katy Perry,	USA, 25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA 538
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	533
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	519
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	413

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1062
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	819
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	604
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	571
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	497
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (5 Sep. 2012)

Hallo legestoll, dein Voting ist im Ranking von Heute, 10:30 Uhr noch nicht berücksichtigt. Ich werde es ins nächste Ranking aufnehmen.

Gruß Walt



legestoll schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein September-Voting:
> 
> 1. Kader Loth
> 2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert austria (5 Sep. 2012)

1. claudia reiterer
2. elisabeth engstler
3. hannah (sängerin aus tirol)
4. marie christin giuliani
5. kathi wörndl (servus tv)
6. kati bellowitsch
7. nicole beutler
8. nina proll
9. sara wiener
10. sigrid und marina


----------



## Cherubini (5 Sep. 2012)

1. Kelly Brook
2. Andrea Kaiser
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Anne Hathaway
6. Julia Görges
7. Renée Weibel
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Marion Cotillard


----------



## Limobil (6 Sep. 2012)

Die September-Stimmen:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
4. Catherine Bell
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Carolin Nytra
7. Morgan Fairchild
8. Kari Wuhrer
9. Lisa Hartmann
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Katy Perry
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Stranger777 (10 Sep. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen




2. Inka Schneider
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Judith Rakers
5. Andrea Berg
6. Katja Riemann
7. Annette Frier
8. Katharina Witt
9. Nazan Eckes
10. Anja Heyde


----------



## Don76 (10 Sep. 2012)

Auch wenn ich neu hier bin. Meine Septemberstimmen. 

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Jennifer Knäble
3. Roberta Bieling
4. Rommy Arndt
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Miriam Pede
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Barbara Schöneberger

International hab ich nur eine Dame:
Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2012)

Danke Don für deine Stimmenabgabe, ich füge Pamela Anderson mal als zweite Nr. 10 hinzu und werte sie mit einem Punkt! Ich bitte Dich, demnächst nur eine gemischte Wertung pro Monat abzugeben, in der nationale und internationale Celebs gemeinsam aufgelistet sind.

Gruß
Walt



Don76 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich neu hier bin. Meine Septemberstimmen.
> 
> 1. Kamilla Senjo
> 2. Jennifer Knäble
> ...


----------



## maggi77 (11 Sep. 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Angela Karpova
4. Natacha Peyre
5. Katie Price
6. Verona Pooth
7. Monica Bellucci
8. Estefania Küster
9. Carmen Electra
10 Sonya Kraus


----------



## Walt (12 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 12.09.2012, 12:41 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1100
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1081
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1053
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	819
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	574
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	550
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	539
13. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	519
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	413
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	373
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	369
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	341
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	331
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
28. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	314
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	314
*30.* Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
31. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	304
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	301
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	292
34. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	290
35. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	280
37. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	274
38. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	273
39. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	264
*40. * Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	259
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
42. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	258
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
44. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	255
45. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	252
46. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	248
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	242
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	234
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	216
52. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	210
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	210
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
56. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	197
58. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*60.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
61. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	191
62. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	189
63. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
64. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
65. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	177
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	176
69. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	175
*70.* Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	172
72. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	171
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
75. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	165
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	158
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	157
79. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
*80.* Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
81. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
83. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	148
84. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
85. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	142
86. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
89. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	140
*91.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
93. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	136
94. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
95. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
96. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	133
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
98. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
*100.* Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	131
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	131
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	130
105. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
106. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
107. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
108. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	122
109. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	121
110. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	120
111. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
112. Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 114
113. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
115. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
116. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
117. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
118. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
119. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	107
120. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
123. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
*125.* April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
126. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	102
127. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	101
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	101
130. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
131. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	95
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	95
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
134. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
136. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
137. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
141. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
142. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	88
143. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
147. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
*151.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
152. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	82
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
155. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	81
157. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	79
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
159. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	78
160. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
162.Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	76
164.Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
168. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	74
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	74
172. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
*175.* Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
177. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
179. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
182. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
184. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
187. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
189. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
190. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	61
192. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
195. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
199. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	58
*200.* Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
201. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
202. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
204. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
207. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
213. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	52
215. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	51
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
218. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	50
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
220. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	49
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
226. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
229. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
234. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
237. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
240. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	43
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	43
243. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
246. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
*252.* Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
256. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
264. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
270. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
278. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 IN Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
283. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
294. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
295. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
297. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	32
 Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*303.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
308. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
310. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	29
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
324. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
332. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
336. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
344. Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
345. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*354.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
364. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
374. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	21
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
383. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
398. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*418.* Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
431. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
441. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*457.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
473. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
487. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*502.* Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
528. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*550. *Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*602.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*657.* Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	8
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*711.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
775. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*827.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
896. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
 Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*958.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1024.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1086. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1100
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1053
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 550
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	539
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	519
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	413

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1081
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	819
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	574
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## MrLeiwand (12 Sep. 2012)

1.Barbara Karlich
2.Sonya Kraus
3.Mariah Carey
4.Pamela Anderson
5.Nicki Minaj
6.Senna Guemmour
7.Katja Burkhard
8.Barbara Schöneberger
9.Kader Loth
10.Scarlett Johannsson


----------



## Rohling (14 Sep. 2012)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Emma Watson
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Aleksandra Bechtel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## pötzi (14 Sep. 2012)

1. Halle Berry
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Gwyneth Paltrow
4. Victoria Justice
5. Shakira
6. Uma Thurman
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Michelle Hunziker
9. Valentina Zeliaeva
10. Charlize Theron


----------



## mephisto5 (15 Sep. 2012)

September:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Julie Benz
3. Janina Uhse
4. Miriam Lange
5. Sarah Engels
6. Clara Morgane
7. Erica Durance
8. Ulrike Frank
9. Jennifer Morrison
10. Heike Trinker


----------



## maggi77 (18 Sep. 2012)

nur zur Info: Geburtstag Angela Karpova 3.Aug.1988


----------



## Luttzz (18 Sep. 2012)

1. Yvonne Strahovski
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Megan Fox
5. Laura Vandervoort
6. Katie Cassidy
7. Jeri Ryan
8. Jennifer Morrison
8. January Jones
9. Ivonne Schönherr
10. Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Walt (20 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 20.09.2012, 14:45 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1083
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1053
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	819
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
*10*. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	550
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	539
13. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
15. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	522
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	400
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	373
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	369
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	341
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	331
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
28. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	314
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	314
*30.* Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	309
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	309
32. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
34. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	290
35. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	283
37. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	274
38. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	273
39. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	264
*40.* Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	263
41. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
42. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	258
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	255
46. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	252
47. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	242
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	242
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	216
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	216
53. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	214
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
57. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	197
59. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*61.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
62. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	191
63. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	190
64. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
65. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	185
66. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
67. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
69. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	176
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	176
*72. * Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	175
73. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
74. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
76. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	165
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
78. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	158
79. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	157
*80.* Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
81. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	155
82. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
83. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
85. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
86. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	142
87. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
*90. * Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	140
92. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
95. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	136
96. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	135
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
98. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	134
*100.* Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	133
101. Vanessa Jung, D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
102. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	131
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
105. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	130
106. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
107. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
108. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
109. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
110. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	121
111. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	120
112. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
113. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 115
115. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
117. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
118. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	111
120. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	110
121. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	108
122. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	107
123. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
*126.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	105
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
129. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
130. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	102
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	102
132. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
133. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
134. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
135. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	94
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
137. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
142. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
143. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	88
144. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
148. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
149. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
*152.* Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	83
153. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	82
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
156. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	81
159. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	80
160. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	79
162. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	78
163. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
165. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
166. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
170. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	74
173. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
*176.* Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
178. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
179. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
181. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
184. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
186. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	65
187. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
190. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
192. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	61
194. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
197. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
*201.* Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
202. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
203. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
295. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
208. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
214. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	52
216. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	51
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
219. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	50
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
221. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	49
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
227. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
230. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
235. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
238. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
241. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	43
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	43
244. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
247. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
*253.* Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
257. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
265. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
272. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
280. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
285. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
296. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	34
298. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*300. *Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
305. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
310. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
312. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	29
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	29
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
327. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
335. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
339. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
346. Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
347. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*356.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
366. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
377. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	21
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
386. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*402.* Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
420. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
433. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
444. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*460.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
475. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
488. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*503.* Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
529. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*551.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	10
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	10
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*603.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*659.* Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	8
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*713.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
776. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*828.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
 Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
897. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*960.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon, MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1026.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1088. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
 Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
 Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1053
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 550
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	539
6. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	522
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1083
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	819
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## ManuN (20 Sep. 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Kirsten Rademacher
6. Angela Finger Erben
7. Annika Kipp
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Sila Sahin
10. Maira Rothe


----------



## MyImmortal3108 (22 Sep. 2012)

1. Sandy Mölling
2. Michelle Hunziker
3. Janina Uhse
4. Nina Schmieder
5. Karolina Lodyga
6. Ania Niedieck
7. Sarah Connor
8. Yvonne Caterfeld
9. Claudelle Deckert
10. Fernanda Brandao, Nazan Eckes, Nina Mogherddam, Rebecca Mir, Britney Spears


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

1. Felicitas Woll
2. Emma Watson
3. Keira Knightley
4. Cobie Smulders
4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Pink
7. Christina Applegate
8. Annika Kipp
9. Jana Ina Zarella
10. Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## Walt (26 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 26.09.2012, 12:17 Uhr*

*1. * Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1083
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1057
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	826
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	550
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	539
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	531
14. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	401
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	373
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	369
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	341
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	331
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
28. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	318
29. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	317
*30.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	314
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	314
32. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	301
35. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	283
37. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	274
38. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	273
39. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	268
*40.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	264
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	263
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
43. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
44. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	255
46. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	252
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	245
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	242
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	216
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	216
53. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	214
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
56. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	201
58. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	200
59. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*61.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
62. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA, 07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	190
63. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
64. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	185
65. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
66. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	176
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	176
*71.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	175
72. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
75. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	165
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	158
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	157
79. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
*80.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	155
81. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
82. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
84. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
85. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	142
86. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
89. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	140
*91.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
94. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
96. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	135
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
98. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	134
*100.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
101. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	131
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	130
105. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
106. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
107. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
108. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
109. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	121
110. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	120
111. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	118
112. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
113. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 115
115. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
117. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
118. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	111
120. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
121. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	108
122. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	107
123. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
*126.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	105
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
129. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
130. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	102
131. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
132. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
133. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
134. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
135. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	94
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
137. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
138. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
140. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
143. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
144. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	88
145. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
149. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
*150.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
153. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
155. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	81
158. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	80
159. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	79
161. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	78
162. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
164. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
165. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
169. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	74
172. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
*175.* Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
177. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
180. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
183. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
185. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	65
186. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
189. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
191. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	61
193. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
196. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	59
*201.* Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
202. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
203. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	55
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
206. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	54
210. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
216. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
217. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	51
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
220. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
221. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	49
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
226. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
229. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
234. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
237. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
240. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	43
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	43
243. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	42
247. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
*253.* Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
257. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
265. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
272. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
280. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
285. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
295. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	34
297. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
299. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*304.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
309. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
311. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	29
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	29
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
326. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
335. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
339. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
346. Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
347. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*356.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
366. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
377. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
385. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*401.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
420. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
433. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
444. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies, USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*461.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
476. Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
488. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*503.* Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
529. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
551. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	10
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
 Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*602.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee, USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
659. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	8
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*713.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
777. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*829.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
899. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*962.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1028.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1090. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1057
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 550
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	539
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	531
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1083
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	826
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## foolish1337 (26 Sep. 2012)

1. Joanna Krupa
2. Emma Watson
3. Katy Perry
4. Kaley Cuoco
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Holly Madison
8. Verena Wriedt
9. Sophia Bush
10. Summer Glau


----------



## myam77 (27 Sep. 2012)

Einfach ist das nicht. =D Gibt soviele...

01. Sonia Aquino
02. Monica Bellucci
03. Aida Yespica
04. Salma Hayek
05. Maria Grazia Cucinotta
07. Barbara Schöneberger
08. Lucy Collett
09. Lisa Snowdon
10. Cindy Crawford


----------



## BB24 (28 Sep. 2012)

1. Kaya Scodelario
2. Blake Lively
3. Alison Brie
4. Autumn Reeser
5. Cobie Smulders
6. Olivia Wilde
7. Emmy Rossum
8. Hillary Duff
9. Daisy Lowe
10. Rachel Bilson


----------



## Walt (28 Sep. 2012)

Hallo myam! Da du nur 9 Celebs bewertet hast, konnten bei dir gemäß unseren Regeln, für die deine Position 1- 5 nur, 9, 8, 7, 6 und 5 Punkte vergeben werden. Ab Position 7 passt es ja wieder!

Gruß
Walt



myam77 schrieb:


> Einfach ist das nicht. =D Gibt soviele...
> 
> 01. Sonia Aquino
> 02. Monica Bellucci
> ...


----------



## Walt (28 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.09.2012, 12:35 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1083
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1057
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	826
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	693
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
*9.* Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	550
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	547
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	531
14. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	401
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	373
23, Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	369
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	341
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	331
27. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	327
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
29. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	317
*30.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	314
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	314
32. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	301
35. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	287
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
37. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	274
38. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	273
39. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	268
*40.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	264
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	263
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
43. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
44. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	255
46. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	252
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	245
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	242
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	216
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	216
53. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	214
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
56. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	201
58. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	200
59. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*61.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
62. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	190
63. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
64. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	185
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	183
66. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
67. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	176
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	176
*71.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	175
72. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
75. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	165
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	158
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	157
79. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
*80.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	155
81. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
82. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
84. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
85. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	142
86. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
89. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	140
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	140
*92.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
95. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
97. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	135
98. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	134
*100.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
101. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	131
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	130
105. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
106. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
107. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
108. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
109. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	121
*110.* Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	120
111. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	118
112. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
113. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 115
115. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
117. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
118. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	111
*120.* Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
121. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	108
122. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	107
123. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
126. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	105
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
129. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
*130.* Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	102
131. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
132. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	100
133. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
134. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
135. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
136. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
137. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
138. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
*140.* Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
143. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
144. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	88
145. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
149. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
*150.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
153. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
155. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	81
158. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	80
159. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	79
*161.* Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	78
162. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
164. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	76
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
167. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
*171.* Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	74
174. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
176. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
178. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
179. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
*181.* Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
184. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
186. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	65
187. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
*190.* Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
192. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
193. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
196. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	59
*201.* Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
202. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
204. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	55
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
207. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	54
*211.* Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
217. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
218. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	51
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
*221.* Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
222. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	49
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
227. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
*230.* Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
234. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
237. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
*240.* Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	43
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	43
243. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	42
247. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
*253.* Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
257. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
265. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
272. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*280.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
285. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
295. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	34
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	34
298. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
*301.* Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
306. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D, 31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
312. Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
313. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	29
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	29
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	29
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*329.* Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
337. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
341. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
347. Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
348. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*358.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
367. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
*378. *Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
387. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*402.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
421. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
*434.* Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
444. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*461.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*476.* Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
489. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*504.* Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A, 12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
530. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*552.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	10
Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in Paddington/GB,	10
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*605.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
663. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	8
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*717.* Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
782. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*834.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
 Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*904.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
967. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D, 25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1034.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daisy Lowe,	GB,	27.01.89 in Primrose Hill/GB,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1097. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau, USA,	14.07.81 in san Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1057
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 550
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	547
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	531
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1083
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	826
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	693
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## Bucio (28 Sep. 2012)

1. Eva Longoria
2. Salma Hayek
3. Kim Kardashian
4. Christina Milian
5. Christina Surer
6. Christina Applegate
7. Christine Neubauer
8. Miriam Pielhau
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Sonya Kraus


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

1. Jeanette Biedermann
2. Britney Spears
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Serena Williams
5. Leah Remini
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Pamela Anderson
9. Gina-Lisa Lohfink
10. Paris Hilton


----------



## pötzi (29 Sep. 2012)

1. Halle Berry
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Gwyneth Paltrow
4. Shakira
5. Uma Thurman
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Victoria Justice
8. Charlize Theron
9. Nena
10. Heather Locklear


----------



## Admiral Tojo (30 Sep. 2012)

Für den September:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Holly Valance
4. Simone Thomalla
5. Nicole Scherzinger
6. Shania Twain
7. Heidi Klum
8. Eva Herman
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Beatrice Rosen
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Lana Turner


----------



## Freibier (30 Sep. 2012)

1. Shakira




2. Emma Watson
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Rihanna
5. Beyonce
6. Mariah Carey
7. Angelina Jolie
8. Britney Spears
9. Lena Landrut
10. J Lopez
10. Katy Perry
10. Denise Richards


----------



## Anakin (1 Okt. 2012)

Oktober Voting

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Natalie Portman
4. Caroline Wozniacki
5. Annika Kipp
6. Georgia Jones
7. Christina Jolie
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Angelique Kerber 
10. Carmen Rivera


----------



## Cherubini (1 Okt. 2012)

1. Kristen Stewart
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Sophia Thomalla
4. Maria Menounos
5. Eva Padberg
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Kelly Kelly
8. Kelly Brook
9. Diane Willems
10. Paula Schramm


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2012)

Bei mir hat sich im letzten Monat eigentlich nichts getan, also die gleichen Mädels wie Anfang September:

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Amber Heard*



 

*03. Taylor Swift*





*04. Delta Goodrem*



 

*05. Sarah Gadon*





*06. Katrina Bowden*



 

*07. Pixie Lott*





*08. Maggie Grace*





*09. Sarah Jones*



 

*10. Diana Vickers*


----------



## dabi (1 Okt. 2012)

1.Ana Ivanovic
2.Adriana Lima
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Megan Fox
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Britney Spears
8.Mila Kunis
9.Sylvie van der vaart
10.Jessica Biel


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Okt. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera




2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Barbie Blank
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2012)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich kann tagsüber leider nicht mehr auf diese Seite gehen. Brauche als jemand, der mir bei Celebbaord-Altime-Ranking hilft bzw. es ausweret. Word-Datei mit der Tabelle vom 26.09.2012 kann von mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

BITTE HELFT MIR, DAMIT ES MIT DEM ALLTIME-RANKING WEITERGEHEN KANN!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Okt. 2012)

Walt schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> Ich kann tagsüber leider nicht mehr auf diese Seite gehen. Brauche als jemand, der mir bei Celebbaord-Altime-Ranking hilft bzw. es ausweret. Word-Datei mit der Tabelle vom 26.09.2012 kann von mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
> 
> ...



Leider keine Zeit, Prüfungsstress! Gruß


----------



## tort3 (1 Okt. 2012)

1. Sarah Bogen




2. Lena Meyer Landrut




3. Sophia Thomalla





4. Emma Watson




5. Inez Björg David




6. Mandy Capristo




7. Fiona Erdmann




8. Sila Sahin




9. Francisca Urio




10. Helene Fischer


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Okt. 2012)

1. Caroline Wozniacki
2. Angela Finger Erben
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Annika Kipp
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Janina Uhse
9. Maria Kirilenko
10. Maria Sharapova


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Mein Oktober Voting

1. Helene Fischer



 

2. Andrea Berg




 

3. Britt Hagedorn




 

4. Dannii Minouge




 

5. Eva Brenner




 

6. Inka Bause




 

7. Jeanette Biedermann




 

8. Katy Perry




 

9. Mirjam Weichselbraun




 

10. Romana Drews


----------



## Unregistriert frenkie (1 Okt. 2012)

1. darlene vogel
2. anni friesinger
3. franzi van almsick
4. nina heuser
5. jennifer o dell
6. britt hagedorn
7. alexandra rietz
8. andrea kiewel
9. sara engels
10. stefanie hertel


----------



## congo64 (1 Okt. 2012)

Walt schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> Ich kann tagsüber leider nicht mehr auf diese Seite gehen. Brauche als jemand, der mir bei Celebbaord-Altime-Ranking hilft bzw. es ausweret. Word-Datei mit der Tabelle vom 26.09.2012 kann von mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
> 
> ...



Da ich ein Fan solcher Statistiken bin, würde ich meine Hilfe hier anbieten.


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2012)

Walts Oktober-Ranking:

1. Amanda Seyfried
2. Lena Gercke
3. Nina Heuser
4. Julia Görges
5. Sarah Bogen
6. Valea Scalabrino
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Britt Hagedorn
9. Juliane Seyfarth
10. Diane Willems
10. Yana Gercke
10. Jasmin Rapior


----------



## memories (2 Okt. 2012)

Mein Voting für Oktober 2012:

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz


----------



## Kristinator (2 Okt. 2012)

So soll's für Oktober sein:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Ann Woll
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Tiffany Thiessen
5. Catherine Bell
6. Simone Thomalla
7. Holly Valance
8. Mariah Carey
9. Caroline Munro
10. Nicole Scherzinger
Christina Aguilera
Kim Cattrall
Katy Perry
Brigitte Bardot


----------



## congo64 (2 Okt. 2012)

Wertung für Oktober


1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Petra Nemkova



6	Minka Kelly



7	Nina Dobrev


 
8	Kate Beckinsale 


 
9	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## Walt (2 Okt. 2012)

Hallo Freunde!

Ab sofort wird die Auswertung des Rankings von unserem Freund Congo64 vorgenommen, da mir dieses aus persönlichen Gründen leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich werde aber weiterhim hier mitmachen und Congo64 mit meinem Rat zur Seite stehen.

Ich danke ihm, dass er bereit war, das Ranking weiterzuführen.

Ganz liebe Grüße an Euch alle!
Walt


----------



## StefanKa (2 Okt. 2012)

Im Oktober mal so:

1. Iris Mareike Steen 
2. Felicitas Woll
3. Lena Gercke
4. Vaile Fuchs
6. Alyssa Milano
6. Melanie Kogler
7. Britt Hagedorn
8. Collien Fernandes
9. Valea Scalabrino
10. Nina Heuser
10. Jessica Ginkel
10. Anica Dobra
10. Tina Ruland
10. Janine Wöller


----------



## benmaroni (3 Okt. 2012)

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Quick Nick (3 Okt. 2012)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sandra Ahrabian
3. Anges Zimmermann
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Katy Perry
8. Janina Uhse
9. Anna Heesch
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Okt. 2012)

hier mein Oktober-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Eva Mähl
4. Anita Hofmann
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Simone Stelzer
7. Sandra Thier
8. Jennifer Knäble
9. Katrin Huß
10. Kamilla Senjo


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (3 Okt. 2012)

Für September ist auch für Oktober. 


*#1 Emily VanCamp*


 

*#2 Julie Gonzalo*




*#3 Natalie Portman*


 

*#4 Maggie Grace*




*#5 Yvonne Strahovski*




*#6 Aimee Teegarden*


 

*#7 Ellen Page*




*#8 Michelle Williams*


 

*#9 Vanessa Marano*




*#10 Kate Upton*




:WOW:


----------



## congo64 (4 Okt. 2012)

Walt schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> Ab sofort wird die Auswertung des Rankings von unserem Freund Congo64 vorgenommen, da mir dieses aus persönlichen Gründen leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich werde aber weiterhim hier mitmachen und Congo64 mit meinem Rat zur Seite stehen.
> 
> ...



Habe mich jetzt eingearbeitet und mit dem Verfahren vertraut gemacht.Denke mal, das es am Wochenende eine aktuelle Liste geben wird.


----------



## MrLeiwand (4 Okt. 2012)

1.Barbara Karlich
2.Sonya Kraus
3.Sarah Jessica Parker
4.Mariah Carey
5.Ann-Kathrin Kramer
6.Kader Loth
7.Nicki Minaj
8.Senna Guemmour
9.Michelle Hunziker
10.Kim Kardashian


----------



## legestoll (4 Okt. 2012)

Hier kommt mein Oktober-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Anna Nicole Smith
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Gail O´Grady
6. Catherine Bell
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Dannii Minogue
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Morgan Fairchild 
Cora Schumacher


----------



## ManuN (5 Okt. 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Angela Finger Erben
6. Annika Kipp
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Maira Rothe
9. Andrea Kaiser
10. Kirsten Rademacher


----------



## Magicearve (5 Okt. 2012)

Für Oktober:

1.Jeanette Biedermann
2.Milla Jovovich
3.Nina Bott
4.Katja Riemann
5.Karina Sarkissova 
6.Heid Klum
7.Kate Middleton
8.Muriel Baumeister
9.Katharina Böhm
10.Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## congo64 (5 Okt. 2012)

StefanKa schrieb:


> Im Oktober mal so:
> 
> 
> 6. Alyssa Milano
> 6. Melanie Kogler



Nehme mal an, das Alyssa Platz 5 sein soll und habe es auchso gewertet


----------



## congo64 (5 Okt. 2012)

*Erst mal große Anerkennung, Respekt und Dank an Walt für seine bisherige tolle Arbeit. Jetzt weiß ich, wieviel Zeit er hier für uns investiert hat.*

*
Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 05.10.2012, 08:12 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1141
*2. * Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1118
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
*4*. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1025
*5. * Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	853
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
*7. * Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	713
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	626
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	615
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	613
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	556
13. Anna Kurnikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	535
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	535
15. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	517
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	435
18. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	431
19. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	417
21. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	397
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	385
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	384
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	353
26. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	343
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	340
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
29. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	323
30. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	321
31. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	314
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	314
33. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
34. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
35. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	296
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
37. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	292
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
39. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
40. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	267
41. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	265
42. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	264
42. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	262
44. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
45. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	259
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
47. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	254
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	254
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	248
*50.* Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	233
51. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
52. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	223
53. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	217
54. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	214
55. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	209
56. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	208
57. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
58. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	204
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
60. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	201
61. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	200
62. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
64. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	186
65. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	185
66. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	181
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
68. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
69. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	176
71. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
72. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
74. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	168
75. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	167
76. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	165
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	162
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	162
79. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	160
80. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
81. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	154
82. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	150
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	150
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	150
86. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
87. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
88. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	148
89. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	147
90. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	146
91. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
92. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
94. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	139
95. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	135
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	135
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	135
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
*100.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	134
102. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	133
103. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
104. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
105. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	129
106. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	128
108. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	124
109. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
110. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	122
111. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	121
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	121
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
114. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	119
115. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	118
116. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	117
117. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
119. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	115
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 115
121. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
122. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
123. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	110
124. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	109
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	109
127. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	107
128. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
129. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	103
131. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	101
133. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	100
134. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	99
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
136. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
137. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	95
138. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	94
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	94
140. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
142. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
145. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
146. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	89
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	89
148. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	88
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	88
*150.* Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
152. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	86
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	86
154. Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
155. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
157. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	82
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	82
151. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
163.Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	79
164. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
166. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	76
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
170. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	75
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
175. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	74
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
177. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
179. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
180. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
181. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	70
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
183. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
186. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	68
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	68
190. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
191. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	65
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	65
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	65
194. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
196. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
199. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
*200*. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
201. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
203. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
206. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	58
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	58
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	58
209. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	57
211. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	56
213. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
216. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
221. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	52
224. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
225. Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
228. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
232. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	48
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	48
234. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
237. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	46
241. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
244. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
247. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
248. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	42
*254.* Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
258. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
263. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
270. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
276. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL
37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
283. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	36
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
290. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
298. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	34
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	34
*300.* Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
302. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
208. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
314.Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	30
316. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
328. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
337. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
341. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
348. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*356.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
368. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
381. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
387. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
404. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*426. *Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	18
438. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	17
*449.* Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
469. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
485. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*498.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
515.Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
542. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*565.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*615.* Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,
9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*672*. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*722.* Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,
7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*787.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*838.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*908.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*971*. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1038.*Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1099*.Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1141
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 564
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	556
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	535
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	535
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
9. Sophie Marceau	F, 17.11.66 in Paris/F,	435
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	431

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1118
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1025
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	853
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	713
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	626
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	615
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	613
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	517
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367

Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke Congo, für deine Arbeit!

Gut, dass es Menschen gibt, die bereit sind zu helfen, damit es weitergehen kann.

Celebbaord kann stolz auf Dich sein und ich bin sehr, sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## ludmilla (6 Okt. 2012)

Finde ich auch


----------



## teufel 60 (6 Okt. 2012)

mein oktober - voting :

1.nenaglueck09

2.miley cyrus:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.anna kournikova

5.verona pooth

6.gülcan kamps

7.collien fernandes

8.jenny elvers

9.sarah michelle gellar

10helene fischer

keine punkte für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:



jeanette


----------



## Stranger777 (6 Okt. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen





2. Inka Schneider
3. Christina Plate
4. Judith Rakers
5. Andrea Berg
6. Nadine Krüger
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Sophie Schütt
9. Aleksandra Bechtel
10. Katharina Witt


----------



## lulatsch44 (7 Okt. 2012)

1. Emma Watson
2. Jessica Alba
3. Adriana Lima
4. Mandy Capristo
5. Lena Gercke
6. Autumn Reeser
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Cassie Ventura
9. Rihanna
10. Gwen Stefani


----------



## Unregistriert austria (7 Okt. 2012)

1. marie christin giuliani
2. claudia reiterer
3. allessa
4. karina sarkissova
5. kristina sprenger
6 .ursula strauß
7. steffi und doris schwaiger
8. astrid wirtenberger(seer)
9. petra frey
10. doris golpashin


----------



## Paxius (8 Okt. 2012)

Hier mene Top-Liste

1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Salma Hayek
3. Coco Austin
4. Karina Sarkissova
5. Christina Model
6. Christina Applegate
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Halle Berry
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Fran Drescher


----------



## pötzi (8 Okt. 2012)

1. Halle Berry
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Gwyneth Paltrow
4. Shakira
5. Uma Thurman
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Victoria Justice
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Scarlett Johansson
10. Milla Jovovich


----------



## Sachse (8 Okt. 2012)

klasse congo64, das du das hier weiterführen wirst :thumbup:

Oktober-Liste

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Ashley Benson
3. Lucy Hale
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Julianne Hough
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Yvonne Strahovski
8. Victoria Justice
9. Missy Peregrym
10. Anna Kendrick


----------



## congo64 (10 Okt. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.10.2012, 22:24 Uhr


1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1148
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1118
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
4. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1031
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	853
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
7. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	717
8. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	636
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	617
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	615
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	556
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	545
14. Anna Kurnikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	542
15. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	539
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	517
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	444
18. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	431
20. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
21. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	417
22. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	397
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	385
24. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	384
25. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367
26. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	353
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	353
28. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	340
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	334
30. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	325
31. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	323
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	323
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	320
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
35. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
36. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	296
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	292
39. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
40. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
41. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	271
42. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	267
43. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	265
44. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	262
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	262
46.Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	261
47. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
48. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
49. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	254
*50.* Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	248
51. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	240
52. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
53. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
54. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	217
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	214
56. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	209
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	209
58. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	208
59. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	204
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
62. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	200
63. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	185
67. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	181
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
69. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
70. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	177
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	176
73. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
74. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
76. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	168
77. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	165
78. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	162
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	162
80. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	160
81. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
82. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	154
83. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
84. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	150
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	150
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	150
87. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
89. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	148
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	148
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	148
92. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
93. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
95. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	139
96. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
97. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	135
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	135
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	135
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
*101.* Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	134
103. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	133
104. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
105. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
106. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	129
107. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	128
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	128
110. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	126
111. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	124
112. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
113. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	122
114. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	121
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	121
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 121
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	121
119.Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	118
120. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
122. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
123. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
124. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
125. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	110
126. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	109
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	109
129. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	108
130. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
131. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	103
133. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	101
135. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	100
136. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	99
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
138. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
139. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	95
140. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	94
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	94
142. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
145. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	92
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
149. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*150.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	89
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	89
152. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	88
153. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
155. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	86
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	86
157. Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
158. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
159. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
160. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	82
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	82
164. Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
165. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	79
166. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	78
167. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
169. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	76
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
173. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	75
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
177. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	74
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
179. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	73
182. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
184. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
185. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	70
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
187. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	69
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
190. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	68
193. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
194. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	65
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	65
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	65
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	65
198. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
199. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
*201.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
202. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
203. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
205. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
208. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	58
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	58
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	58
211. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	57
213. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	56
215. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
216. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
219. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
224. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	52
227. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
228. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
232. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	49
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
237. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	48
238. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
242. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	46
246. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
248. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
*251.* Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
252. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	42
258. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
262. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
266. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
273. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
279. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL, 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
285. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	36
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
292. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*300.* Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	34
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	34
302. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
304. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
310. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
316. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	30
319. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
331. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
340. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
345. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
*352.* Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	24
361. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
374. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
387. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
393. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*409*. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
432. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
442. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	17
*453.* Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
474. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
491. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*504.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
523. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	12
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*550.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
572. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*625.* Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*682. *Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*729.* Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*796*. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen, F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*847.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*916.* Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*980.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1047. *Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1107.*Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1148
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 564
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	556
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	545
7. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	542
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	539
9. Sophie Marceau,	F, 17.11.66 in Paris/F,	444
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 431


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1118
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1031
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	853
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	717
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	636
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main /D,	617
7. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	615
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	517
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367

Gruß congo 64 und Walt


----------



## fry (11 Okt. 2012)

1. Keira Knightley
2. Jessica Alba
3. Natalie Portman
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Fernanda Brandao
8. Lena Gercke
9. Rihanna
10.Jennifer Aniston


----------



## flogee (11 Okt. 2012)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Natalie Portman
3. Kate Mara
4. Gemma Arterton
5. Olivia Wild
6. Rachel Bilson
7. Elizabeth Banks
8. Renee Olstead
9. Jennifer Morrison
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Quick Nick (12 Okt. 2012)

@congo64: Sandra Ahrabian müsste 203 Punkte haben.


----------



## congo64 (12 Okt. 2012)

Quick Nick schrieb:


> @congo64: Sandra Ahrabian müsste 203 Punkte haben.



überprüfe ich


----------



## rotbuche (12 Okt. 2012)

Ich beschränke mich hier auf den deutschsprachigen Raum.

1. Sila Sahin
2. Marie-Jose van der Kolb (Loona)
3. Katarina Witt
4. Christina Surer
5. Magdalena Brzeska
6. Nina Bott
7. Mariella Ahrens
8. Ivonne Schönherr
9.Anneke Dürkopp
10. Janine Habeck


----------



## congo64 (13 Okt. 2012)

congo64 schrieb:


> überprüfe ich



habe ALLES nochmal durchgerechnet und den Fehler gefunden ....wird in der nächsten Liste korrigiert.


----------



## mephisto5 (13 Okt. 2012)

oktober voting:

1. Julie Benz
2. Alex Morgane
3. Erica Durance
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Katja Burkard
6. Clara Morgane
7. Sarah Engels
8. Ulrike Frank
9. Miriam Lange
10. Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Okt. 2012)

1. Sonya Kraus
2. Kim Basinger
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Charlize Theron
5. Joan Severance
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Madonna
8. Cameron Diaz
9. Sophia Loren
10.Jennifer Aniston


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

1. Mariah Carey
2. Salma Hayek
3. Shakira
4. Selena Gomez
5. Anna Kurnikowa
6. Emily Deschanel
7.Barbara Schöneberger
8 Jennifer Love Hewitt
9. Cathrine Zeta-Jones
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## alialu (15 Okt. 2012)

1.Anna Kournikova
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Jasmin Wagner
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Tila Tequilla
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jessica Alba


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

1 Heidi Kulm
2 Mila kunis
3 sila sahin
4 Jlo
5 Angelina jolie
6 Jessica Alba


----------



## maggi77 (17 Okt. 2012)

1.Ramona Drews
2.Laura Angel
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.KAtie Price
5.Lauren Pope
6.Sonya Kraus
7.Sila Sahin
8.charlotte englhardt
9.MAriah Carey
10.Angela KArpova


----------



## tk84 (18 Okt. 2012)

alles super


----------



## duda2 (18 Okt. 2012)

1. Isabell Horn
2. Sarah Engels
3. Annika Kipp
3. Sina Tkotsch
3. Johanna Klum
4. Sandra Rieß
5. Nina Moghaddam
6. Mirjam Weichselbraun
7. Jessica Ginkel
8. Annemarie Warnkross
9. Emma Roberts
10. Mandy Capristo


----------



## congo64 (18 Okt. 2012)

Aktuelle Liste kommt eventuell morgen - spätestens aber Samstag
Alle Punkte sind schon aufgenommen und sortiert.
Fehlt nur noch das optische Fein-Tuning


----------



## Walt (19 Okt. 2012)

Danke Congo, Du machst das wirklich prima!

Ich bin echt stolz auf Dich und sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (19 Okt. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 19.10.2012, 17:40 Uhr


1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1164
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1118
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
4. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1035
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	861
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
7. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	730
8. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	636
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	632
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	618
11. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	571
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
13. Anna Kurnikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	558
14. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	556
15. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	550
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	527
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	452
18. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	438
19. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	417
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	402
22. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	397
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	384
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367
25. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	353
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	353
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	346
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	334
29. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	325
30. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	323
Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	323
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	320
33. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
34. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
35. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	296
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	296
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
39. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
40. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	271
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	270
42.Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	265
43. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	264
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	262
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	262
46. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
47. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	248
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	248
*51*. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
52. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	222
54. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	217
55. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	216
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	212
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	209
58. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	208
59. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	204
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	204
63. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	203
64. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
65. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	185
67. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	181
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	181
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
70. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
71. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	177
72. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
73. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
75. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
77. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	166
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	165
79. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	162
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	162
81. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
82. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	154
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	152
84. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
85. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	150
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	150
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	150
88. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
90. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	148
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	148
92. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
93. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
94. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	141
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
97. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	139
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	139
99. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
*100.* Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
102. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	135
103. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	135
104. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
105. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
107. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	129
108. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	128
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	128
111. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	126
112. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	124
113. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
114. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	122
115. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	121
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	121
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 121
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	121
120. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	116
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
123. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
124. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	114
125. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	113
127. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
128. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	110
129. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	109
131. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	103
April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
133. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	101
135. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	99
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
137. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
138. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
140. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	95
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	95
142. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	94
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	94
144. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
147. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
149. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*150.* Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	89
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	89
152. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	88
153. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	87
156. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	86
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	86
158. Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
159. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
160. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
161. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	82
164. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
166. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	78
167. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
169. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	76
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
173. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	75
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	75
177. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	74
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	74
180. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	73
183. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
185. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
186. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	70
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
188. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	69
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
191. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
193. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	67
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	65
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	65
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	65
198.Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
199. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
*201.* Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
202. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
203. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	60
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
207. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
210. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	58
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	58
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	58
213. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
214. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	56
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	56
217. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
218. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
220. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
224. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	52
227. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
228. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
232. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	49
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
237. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	48
238. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
242. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	46
246. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	45
*249.* Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
252. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
253. Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	42
258. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
264. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
268. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
275. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
281. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
287. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	36
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
294. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*302.* Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
304. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
311. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
317. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	30
320. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
332. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
341. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
346. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
*354*. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
355. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	24
363. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
374. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
387. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
393. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*410.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
434. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
*444*. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	17
457. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
477. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
494. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*507. *Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
526. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	12
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*552.* AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
574. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*626.* Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*685.* Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*732*. Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*800.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*852.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*919. *Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*984.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1050.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1110.* Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*
TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1164
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	571
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	558
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	556
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	550
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 438
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	452

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1118
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1035
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	861
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	730
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	636
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	618
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	632
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	527
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367

Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Tight66955 (19 Okt. 2012)

1.) Taylor Swift
2.) Selena Gomez
3.) Victoria Justice
4.) Emma Watson
5.) Miley Cyrus
6.) Demi Lovato
7.) Katy Perry
8.) Ariana Grande
9.) Lucy Hale 
10.) Debby Ryan


----------



## kingc (19 Okt. 2012)

1. Kate Beckinsale 
2. Victoria Beckham
3. Rihanna
4. Verona Pooth
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Fergie 
7. Jessica Biel
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (19 Okt. 2012)

Korrektur der Reihenfolge auf den Plätzen 9 und 10

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1164
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1081
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	746
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	571
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	558
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	556
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	550
*9. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	452
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	438
*

Korrektur der Reihenfolge auf den Plätzen 6 und 7

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D, 05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1118
2. Lena Gercke, D, 29.02.88 in Marburg/D, 1035
3. Annika Kipp, D, 12.03.79 in München/D, 861
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes, D, 26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 730
5. Marlene Lufen, , D, 18.12.70 in Berlin/D, 636
*6.Sonya Kraus, D, 22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 632
7. Jeanette Biedermann D, 22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 618 *
8. Ramona Drews, D, 1973 in Dülmen/D, 527
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D, 23.05.91 in Hannover/D, 421
10. Bea Peters, D 29.01.82 in Achern/D, 367


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Okt. 2012)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Amelie Klever*
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Julia Görges
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Elisabeth Engstler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Rebecca Mir
10.Jessica Simpson
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Bettina Cramer
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Luisa Hartema


:thx: an WALT und Congo64 für eure tolle Arbeit!
Dieses Ranking ist der absolute Hammer!!!
Nochmals :thx: , dass ihr hier soviel Zeit und Arbeit investiert bzw investiert habt!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Joan47 (23 Okt. 2012)

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## congo64 (23 Okt. 2012)

Joan47 schrieb:


> Mariska Hargitay



Mindestanzahl der zu wertenden Celebs ist : 3 !!!

(Regeln am Anfang des Threads bitte beachten ".....Berücksichtigt werden alle Rankings bei denen wenigstens 3 Girls bewertet werden.---)


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Okt. 2012)

1. Vanessa Hudgens (Wer hätte das gedacht  )
2. Veronika Fasterova (Falls sie hier zählt)
3. Jessica Alba
4. Stacy Keibler
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Victoria Justice
8. Clara Morgane
9. Megan Fox
10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## Admiral Tojo (25 Okt. 2012)

Für den Oktober:

1. Kader Loth
2. Holly Valance
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Simone Thomalla
5. Lana Turner
6. Shania Twain
7. Heidi Klum
8. Eva Herman
9. Nicole Scherzinger
10. Beatrice Rosen
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## dingsbums (28 Okt. 2012)

1. Sophie Marceau
1. Catherine Bell
3. Laetitia Casta!!! (ich kann nicht glauben, dass die noch nicht genannt wurde )
4. Eva Green
5. Estella Warren (wurde auch noch nicht genannt. unfassbar!)
6. Alexandra Maria Lara
7. Alyssa Milano
7. Scarlett Johansson
9. Salma Hayek
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Anne Hathaway


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2012, 10:06 Uhr

*1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1169*
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1128
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1082
4. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1035
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	861
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	754
7. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	730
8. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	646
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	639
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	618
11. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	573
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
13. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	560
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	558
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	558
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	527
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	465
18. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	442
19. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	417
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	402
22. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	397
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	393
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	362
26. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	360
27. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	350
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	346
29. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	332
30. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	325
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	323
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	320
33. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
34. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
35. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	297
36. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	296
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
39. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
40. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	271
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	270
42. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	269
43. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	265
44. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	264
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	264
46. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	262
47. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
*49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	248*
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	248
51. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
52. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	222
54. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	217
55. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	216
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	212
57. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	210
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	209
59. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
61. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	204
62. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
63. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	203
64. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
65. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
66. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	185
67. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	184
68. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	182
69. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	181
70. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	177
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	177
73. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	173
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
75. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
77. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	166
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	165
79. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
80. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	162
81. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	159
82. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
83. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	154
84. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	152
85. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	150
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	150
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	150
88. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
90. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	148
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	148
92. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
93. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
94. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	141
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
97. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	139
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	139
99. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	138
*100. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137*
101. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
103. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	135
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	135
105. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
106. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
108. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	129
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	129
110. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	128
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	128
113. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
114. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
115. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
117. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	121
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	121
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	121
121. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	117
122. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
124. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	115
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
126. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	114
127. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
128. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
129. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	110
130. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
131. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	108
132. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	103
April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
134. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
136. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	99
Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
138. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
139. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	95
142.Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	94
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	94
144. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
147. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
149. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
*150. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	89*
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	89
152. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	88
153. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	87
157. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	86
158. Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
159. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
160. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
161. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	82
164. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
166. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	79
167. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	78
168. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
170. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
173. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	75
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	75
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	75
178. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	74
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	74
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	74
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	74
183. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
184. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
186. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
187. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	70
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
189. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	69
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
192. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
194. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	67
196. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	65
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	65
198. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
199. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
*201. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62*
202. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
203. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	60
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
207. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
210. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	58
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	58
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	58
213. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
214. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	56
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	56
217. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
218. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
220. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
224. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	52
227. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
228. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
233. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	49
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
238. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	48
239. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
243. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	46
246. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	45
*249. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44*
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
253. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
254. Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	42
259. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
265. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
269. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
275. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
281. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
288. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
294. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
*302. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	33*
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	33
305. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
312. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
318. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	30
322. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
334. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
342. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	27
*349. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26*
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
356. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
357. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	24
365. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
376. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
389. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
395. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*411. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19*
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	19
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
436. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
*446. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17*
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	17
458. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
478. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
495. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*508. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
527. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	12
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*553. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11*
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
575. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*626. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*686. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*733. Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7*
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*801. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*855. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*921. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*987. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1053. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
*1113. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1*
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1169
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1082
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	754
4. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	573
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	564
6. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	560
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	558
7. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	558
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	465
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 442

_*TOP 10 Germany:*_
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1128
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1035
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	861
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	730
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	646
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	639
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	618
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	527
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	421
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	367

Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Freibier (31 Okt. 2012)

1. Shakira
2. Emma Watson
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Britney Spears
5. Mariah Carey
6. Angelina Jolie
7. Rihanna
8. Beyonce
9. Lena Landrut 
10. Elisabeth Seitz


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Nov. 2012)

November Voting

1. Caroline Wozniacki
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Micaela Schäfer
4. Angela Finger Erbern
5. Annika Kipp
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Katy Perry
9. Cheryl Cole
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Nov. 2012)

mein november voting 

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.miley cyrus

5.verona pooth

6.caroline beil

7.lena meyer landrut

8.jenny elvers

9.gülcan kamps

10sarah michelle gellar

keine punkte diesmal für emma watson:angry::devil:


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2012)

1. Emma Watson




2. Lena Meyer Landrut




3. Sarah Bogen




4. Sarah Engels




5. Helene Fischer




6. Fiona Erdmann




7. Sophia Thomalla




8. Mandy Capristo




9. Alizee




10. Katy Perry


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Nov. 2012)

Für November:



*#1 Emily VanCamp*




*#2 Julie Gonzalo*




*#3 Vanessa Marano*




*#4 Natalie Portman*


 

*#5 Maggie Grace*




*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*




*#7 Aimee Teegarden*


 

*#8 Michelle Williams*


 

*#9 Shiri Appleby*


 

*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## lovable28 (1 Nov. 2012)

Lena Gercke
Blake Lively
Emma Wats
Kate Upton
Sienna Miller
Alexa Chung
Kate Bosworth
Candice Swanepoel
Camille Rowe


----------



## congo64 (1 Nov. 2012)

@ lovable28 : Das nächste mal wäre eine Zahlenfolge nett - erleichtert das Zuordnen....


----------



## Limobil (1 Nov. 2012)

Was für eine ... ich habe die Stimmabgabe für Oktober versemmelt. Kann man das ausnahmsweise nachholen?

Unabhängig davon hier erst einmal die November-Stimmen:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Carolin Nytra
4. Catherine Bell
5. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
6. Deborah Shelton
7. Morgan Fairchild
8. Kari Wuhrer
9. Lisa Hartmann
10. Christina Aguilera
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Katy Perry
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## congo64 (1 Nov. 2012)

Limobil schrieb:


> Was für eine ... ich habe die Stimmabgabe für Oktober versemmelt. Kann man das ausnahmsweise nachholen?



da werde ich mal den Initiator kontaktieren - denke aber...eher nicht...:angry:


----------



## ManuN (1 Nov. 2012)

11/2012

 1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Kirsten Rademacher
6. Andrea Kaiser
7. Maira Rothe
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Sandra Thier
10. Angela Finger Erben
10. Annika Kipp
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Nov. 2012)

1.Christina Aguilera


 

2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
9. Sabine Lisicki
10. Melissa Satta


----------



## legestoll (2 Nov. 2012)

Hier kommt mein November-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Gail O´Grady
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Miriam Lahnstein
6. Catherine Bell
7. Dannii Minogue
8. Anna Nicole Smith
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Morgan Fairchild 
Cora Schumacher


----------



## JohnDaniels (2 Nov. 2012)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Amelie Klever*
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Julia Görges
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Elisabeth Engstler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Nov. 2012)

Hier kommt mein November-Voting:

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sandra Ahrabian
3. Katie Holmes
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Janina Uhse
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Agnes Zimmermann
8. Magdalena Voigt
9. Alida Kurras
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Nov. 2012)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen 

1. Diane Kruger



 
2. Amber Heard





3. Delta Goodrem



 

4. Taylor Swift



 

5. Sarah Gadon



 

6. Katrina Bowden



 

7. Leighton Meester





8. Sarah Jones



 


9. Vivien Wulf *(D, 14.01.1994 in Erkrath)*





10. Felicity Jones *(GB, 17. 10.1983 in Birmingham, West Midlands)*


----------



## congo64 (2 Nov. 2012)

auch bei mir hat sich nichts geändert im November


1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Petra Nemkova



6	Minka Kelly



7	Nina Dobrev


 
8	Kate Beckinsale 


 
9	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## Sachse (2 Nov. 2012)

bin grad zu faul, Bilder zu suchen, aber selbe Liste wie letzten Monat 

November-Liste

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Ashley Benson
3. Lucy Hale
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Julianne Hough
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Yvonne Strahovski
8. Victoria Justice
9. Missy Peregrym
10. Anna Kendrick


----------



## ch2004 (3 Nov. 2012)

Mein November Voting
1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Judith Rakers
4. Cornelia Wehmeyer
5. Inka Schneider
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Madeleine Wehle
8. Annika Kipp
9. Andrea Kaiser
10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Nov. 2012)

Hier meine Novemberliste:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Nela Panghy-Lee
3. Anja Petzold
4. Anita Hofmann, Alexandra Geiger
5. Cornelia Wehmeyer
6. Sandra Thier, Bettina Cramer
7. Eva Mähl, Jennifer Knäble
8. Petra Frey
9. Frauke Ludowig
10. Maxi Biewer


----------



## Magicearve (3 Nov. 2012)

Hier mein November-Ranking:
1.Lilian Klebow
2.Anna Hathaway
3.Jeanette Biedermann
4.Mirjam Weichselbraun
5.Nina Bott
6.Lena Meyer-Landrut
7.Maria Furtwängler
8.Kristen Stewart
9.Ann-Kathrin Kramer
10.Cynthia Nixon


----------



## pötzi (3 Nov. 2012)

Also wenn ich mir da so die "unter 10 Punkte"-Wertung ansehe, dann frage ich mich schon, wieso da so viele "Sex-Idole" dabei sind ? Hat sich der Geschmack der Männer denn so verändert ? Anscheinend schon, wenn ich mir da so die amtierende Nr 2, ansehe, und dann auf eine Marilyn Monroe schaue. Da liegen doch Welten dazwischen (und einige Eingriffe). Aber Plastik ist halt "in" heutzutage !

1. Halle Berry
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Gwyneth Paltrow
4. Shakira
5. Marilyn Monroe
6. Kate Beckinsale
7. Olivia Newton-John
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Audrey Hepburn
10. Victoria Principal

PS: In der Wertung für Diana, Princess of Wales würde der Todestag fehlen (+31. August 1997)


----------



## Walt (3 Nov. 2012)

congo64 schrieb:


> da werde ich mal den Initiator kontaktieren - denke aber...eher nicht...:angry:




Sorry Limobil, aber wir haben da bisher keine Ausnahmen zugelassen, wir sollten der Fairnesshalber daran festhalten. Tut mir leid, aber ich bitte um Verständnis!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (3 Nov. 2012)

damit erübrigt sich meine Anfrage - alles geklärt - Danke Walt


----------



## congo64 (4 Nov. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.11.2012, 11:42 Uhr

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1177
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1147
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1095
4. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1044
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	881
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	767
7. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	738
8. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	656
9. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	646
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	627
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	577
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	574
13. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	567
14. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	566
15. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	558
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	536
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	477
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	446
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	442
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	424
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	409
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	405
23. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	397
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	386
25. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	375
26. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	362
27. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	354
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	353
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	351
30. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	347
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	330
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	326
33. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	314
34. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	312
35. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	303
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	298
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	284
39. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	279
40. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	274
42. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
43. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	269
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	268
45. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	267
46. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	265
47. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	264
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	261
49. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	256*
51. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
52. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	222
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	222
55. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	218
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	218
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	217
58. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	216
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	212
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	211
61. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
63. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
64. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
65. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
66. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	190
67. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	188
68. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	187
69. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	184
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	184
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	183
72. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	180
73. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
74. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
75. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	172
76. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	168
78. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	167
79. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	166
80. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	165
81. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
82. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	160
83. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
84. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	154
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	154
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	154
88. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	152
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	152
90. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
92. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	148
93. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	146
94. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	144
96. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
97. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	141
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
*100. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	140*
101. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	139
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	139
103. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	138
104. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
105. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
107. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	134
109. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
111. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	131
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	131
113. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	130
114. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	128
116. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
117. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	123
119. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
121. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	121
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
123. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	118
124. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
125. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
126. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	114
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
129. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
130. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
131. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	108
132. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	103
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	103
April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
135. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	102
136. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	101
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
139. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	100
140. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
141. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
142. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
144. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	95
145. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	94
146. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
*151. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	92*
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
153. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
154. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	88
155. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
158. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
160. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
161. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	83
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	83
164. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	82
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	82
168. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
170. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	79
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	79
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	79
173. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	78
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	78
175. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
177. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
180. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	75
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	75
184. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	74
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	74
186. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
187. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
188. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	71
190. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
191. Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
192. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
195. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	67
197. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	66
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	66
199. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	64
*201. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63*
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
203. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
204. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	61
206. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	60
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
210. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
213. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	58
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	58
215. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	57
217. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	56
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	56
220. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	55
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
223. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	54
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
226. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	53
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
230. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
232. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
233. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
237. Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
240. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	48
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	48
242. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
245. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	46
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	46
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	46
*250. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45*
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	45
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	45
253. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	44
258. Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	42
263. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
268. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
271. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
278. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
283. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	37
292. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*298. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35*
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
306. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	33
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	33
310. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
316. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
322. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	30
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	30
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
327. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
339. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
*348. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27*
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	27
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	27
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	27
356. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
363. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
364. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	24
372. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
382 Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
395. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*403. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20*
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
420. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
442. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
*454. Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17*
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
465.Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
485. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*503. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
518. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
538. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*563. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11*
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	11
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*584. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*632. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*691. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*740. Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7*
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,7
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*808. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*859. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good, USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*926. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	4
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*991. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1055. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	2
*1115. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1*
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1177
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1095
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	767
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	577
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	574
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	567
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	566
7. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	558
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	477
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 442

TOP 10 Germany:
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1147
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1044
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	881
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	738
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	656
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	646
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	627
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	536
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	446
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	375

Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## pötzi (4 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die Änderung !


----------



## Walt (5 Nov. 2012)

Und hier ist Walts-November Voting. Ich ändere immer mal gerne etwas:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Amanda Seyfried






3. Sasha Grey






4. Valea Scalabrino






5. Sophie Marceau






6. Alexandra Neldel






7. Iris-Mareike Steen






8. Marylu-Saskia Poolman






9. Diane Willems





10. Melanie Kogler


----------



## benmaroni (6 Nov. 2012)

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## StefanKa (7 Nov. 2012)

1. Stefanie Bock





2. Lena Gercke

3. Alyssa Milano

4. Janine Wöller

5. Britt Hagedorn

6. Valea Scalabrino

7. Miriam Gössner

8. Iris-Mareike Steen

9. Rebecca Mir

10. Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Anakin (8 Nov. 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Georgia Jones
4. Mila Kunis
5. Annika Kipp
6. Jessica Biel
7. Micaela Schäfer
8. Kaley Cuoco
9. Katy Perry
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Cherubini (8 Nov. 2012)

1. Julia Görges
2. Kristen Stewart
3. Kathrin Osterode
4. Kelly Brook
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Lena Gercke
7. Kat Dennings
8. Maria Menounos
9. Sissi Fahrenschon
10. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## mephisto5 (9 Nov. 2012)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Clara Morgane
3. Julie Benz
4. Yvonne Strahovski
5. Erica Durance
6. Janina Uhse
7. Ulrike Frank
8. Katja Burkard
9. Alex Morgan
10. Sarah Engels


----------



## memories (9 Nov. 2012)

Mein Voting für November 2012:
*
1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz


----------



## pötzi (9 Nov. 2012)

für November:

1. Halle Berry
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Gwyneth Paltrow
4. Shakira
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Michelle Pfeiffer
7. Olivia Newton-John
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Thandie Newton
10. Uma Thurman


----------



## congo64 (13 Nov. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 13.11.2012, 18:10 Uhr

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1193
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1147
3. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1095
4. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1069
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	887
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	767
7. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	744
8. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	666
9. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	656
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	627
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	577
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	576
13. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	568
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	567
15. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	558
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	536
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	492
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	455
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	450
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	424
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	409
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	405
23. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	402
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	386
25. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	375
26. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	362
27. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	354
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	353
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	351
30. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	347
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	335
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	326
33. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	322
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	314
35. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	303
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	298
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
38. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	284
39. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	279
40. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	277
42. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	274
43. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	272
45. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	269
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	269
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	268
48. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	265
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	265
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	256*
51. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	232
52. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	228
54. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
55. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	222
56. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	220
57. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	218
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	217
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	212
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	211
61. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
63. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
64. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
65. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	193
67. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	190
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	188
69. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	187
70.Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	184
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	184
72. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	183
73. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	180
74. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
75. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
78. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	172
79. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
80. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	168
81. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	167
82. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	166
83. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	165
84. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
85. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	160
86. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
87. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	154
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	154
90. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	152
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	152
92. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
94. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	148
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	148
96. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	146
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	146
98. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	144
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	144
*101. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143*
102. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
104. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	140
105. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	139
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	139
107. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	137
109. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
110. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	134
112. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
114. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	131
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	131
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	131
117. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	128
119. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
120. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	123
122. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
124. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	121
126. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	118
127. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
128. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
129. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	114
130. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
132. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
133. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
134. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	108
135. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	103
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	103
April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	103
139. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	101
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
142. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
143. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	98
144. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
145. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	96
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
148. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	95
*149. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	93*
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
154. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
156. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
157. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	89
158. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
161. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	86
162. Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
163. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
164. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	83
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	83
167. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	82
170. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
172. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
173. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	79
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	79
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	79
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	79
177. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	78
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	78
179. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	77
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
182. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
184. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	75
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	75
188. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	74
189. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
190. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
191. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	71
193. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
194. Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	69
195. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
197. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	67
*199. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	66*
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	66
201. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	65
202. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	64
204. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
206. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	62
208. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	61
210. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	60
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
214. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	59
218. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	58
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	58
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	58
221. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	57
223. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
224. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	55
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
227. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	54
230. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	53
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	53
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
235. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
237. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
238. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
242. Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
245. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	48
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	48
247. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
*250. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	46*
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	46
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
254. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	45
256. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	44
261. Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
265. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
270. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
273. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
280. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
286. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	37
295. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*301. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35*
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
308. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	33
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	33
312. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
318. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
324. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	30
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	30
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
330. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
342. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
*350. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27*
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	27
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	27
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	27
358. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
365. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
367. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	24
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
375. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
385.Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
*398. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	21*
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
408. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
425. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*448. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
460. Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
469. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
488. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*506. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
521. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*542. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*567. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11*
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	11
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*587. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*635. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*697. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*746. Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7*
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,7
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*814. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*865. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*932. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	4
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*999. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1062. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	2
*1121. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1*
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*

1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1193
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1095
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	767
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	577
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	576
6. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	568
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	567
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	558
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	492
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 450

*TOP 10 Germany:*

1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1147
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1069
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	887
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	744
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	666
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	656
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	627
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	536
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	455
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	375

Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## maggi77 (15 Nov. 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Laura Angel
4. Julia Herz
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Monica Bellucci
7. Katie Price
8. Verona Pooth
9. Carmen Electra
10.Mariah Carey


----------



## hsvmann (15 Nov. 2012)

1. NAZAN ECKES
2. Jessica Alba
3. Catherine Vogel

4. Sophie Marceau
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Mara Bergmann
7. Anna Kournikova
8. Mareile Höppner
9. Nina Moggadam
10. Madeleine Wehle
1o. Pinar Atalay


----------



## Stranger777 (16 Nov. 2012)

1. Marlene Lufen





2. Inka Schneider
3. Christina Plate
4. Sophie Schütt
5. Andrea Berg
6. Judith Rakers
7. Katharina Witt
8. Mareile Höppner 
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Janine Kunze


----------



## django (16 Nov. 2012)

super sache


----------



## discusgr (16 Nov. 2012)

Meine Liste:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Anna Funck
3. Anja Koebel
4. Kathrin Huß
5. Kamilla Senjo
6. Yve Fehring
7. Susann Link


----------



## Admiral Tojo (17 Nov. 2012)

Für den November:

1. Kader Loth
2. Heidi Klum
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Simone Thomalla
5. Holly Valance
6. Lana Turner
7. Shania Twain
8. Eva Herman
9. Nicole Scherzinger
10. Beatrice Rosen
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Thunderstruck (17 Nov. 2012)

Meine TopTen

1. Jeanette Biedermann
2. Collien Fernandez
3. Sandra Bullock
4. Jessica Alba
5. Jessica Biel
6. Sila Sahin
7. Nicole Scherzinger
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Keira Knightley
10. Simone Simons


----------



## ralfschmitt (17 Nov. 2012)

Mein ranking

1.nina moghaddam

2.annika kipp

3.nelly furtado

4.shakira

5.nazan eckes

6.catherine vogel

7.annemarie warnkross

8.kaley cuoco

9.angela finger erben

10.sarah connor


----------



## Kristinator (19 Nov. 2012)

Mein November-Voting:

1. Deborah Ann Woll
2. Kader Loth
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Catherine Bell
5. Holly Valance
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Katy Perry
9. Christina Aguilera 
10. Mariah Carey
Caroline Munro
Nicole Scherzinger
Kim Cattrall
Brigitte Bardot


----------



## congo64 (21 Nov. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 21.11.2012, 20:54 Uhr

*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1193*
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1166
03. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1098
04. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1069
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	896
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	775
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	753
08. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	673
09. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	672
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	639
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	582
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	576
13. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	574
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	571
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	571
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	546
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	499
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	455
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	450
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	424
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	412
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	409
23. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	386
25. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	375
26. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	374
27. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	370
28. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	360
29. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	356
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	353
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	335
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	329
33. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	322
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	314
35. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	303
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	298
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	293
38. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	284
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	284
40. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	279
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	277
Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	277
43. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	274
44. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	272
46. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	269
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	269
48. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	268
49. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	265
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	256*
51. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	232
52. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	228
54. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
55. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	226
56. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	222
57. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	220
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	218
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	212
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	211
61. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
63. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
64. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
65. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	193
67. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	190
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	188
69. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	187
70. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	184
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	184
72. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	183
73. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
74. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	180
75. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	179
76. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	173
77. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	172
78. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
79. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	168
80. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	167
81. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	166
82. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
83. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	160
84. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
85. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	154
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	154
88. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	152
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	152
90. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
92. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	148
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	148
94. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	147
95. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	146
96. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	144
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	144
99. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
*100. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	141*
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
102. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	140
103. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	139
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	139
105. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	137
107. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
108. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	134
110. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
112. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	131
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	131
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	131
115. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
116. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
117. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
118. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	123
120. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	122
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
123. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	121
125. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	119
126. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
127. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
128. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	114
129. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
131. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
132. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
133. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	107
134. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	106
135. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	103
April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	103
138. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
140. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
141. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	98
142. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
143. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	96
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
146. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	95
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	95
*148. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	93*
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	93
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
153. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
155. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
156. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	89
157. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	88
158. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
160. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	86
161. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
163. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
164. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	83
166. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	82
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	82
171. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
173. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
177. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	79
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	79
179. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	77
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	77
181. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
183. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	75
187. Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	74
188. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
189. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
190. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	71
192. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
193. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	69
194. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
196. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	67
198. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	66
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	66
*200. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	65*
201. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	64
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	64
204. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
206. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	62
208. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	61
210. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
212. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	59
216. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	58
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	58
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	58
219. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	57
222. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
223. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	55
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
226. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	54
229. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	53
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
233. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
236. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
237. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
241. Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
244. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	48
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	48
246. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
*249. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	46*
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
252. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	45
254. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	44
259. Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
263. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
268. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
271. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
278. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
284. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	37
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	37
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	37
295. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*301. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35*
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
308. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	33
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
311. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
317. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
322. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	30
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	30
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
329. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
341. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
*352. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27*
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	27
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	27
360. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
367. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
369. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	24
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
378. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	23
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
388. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
*401. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	21*
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
411. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
427. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*449. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
461. Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
468. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
487. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
*505. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
521. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	13
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*543. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
571. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*589. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*636. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*696. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*745. Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7*
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*815. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*866. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	5
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*935. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	4
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1002. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1065. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1125. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1*
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1193
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1098
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	775
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	582
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	576
6. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	574
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	571
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	571
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	499
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 450


TOP 10 Germany:
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1166
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1069
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	896
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	753
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	673
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	672
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	639
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	546
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	455
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	375


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## MrLeiwand (22 Nov. 2012)

1.Mariah Carey
2.Barbara Karlich
3.Sarah Jessica Parker
4.Sonya Kraus
5.Fiona Swarovski
6.Nicki Minaj
7.Katja Burkard
8.Rihanna
9.Beyonce
10.Kader Loth


----------



## Blechbuckel (26 Nov. 2012)

1. Sandra Thier
2. Jennifer Aniston
3. Nikkala Stott
4. Judith Rakers
5. Marie Bäumer
6. Emma Watson
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Birgit Klaus
9. Annemarie Warnkross
10. Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## duda2 (27 Nov. 2012)

1. Johanna Klum
2. Annika Kipp
3. Andrea Kaiser
4. Sandra Rieß
5. Jessicas Ginkel
6. Sarah Engels
7. Bahar Kizil
8. Janina Uhse
9. Sylvie van der Vaart
10. Carolin Kebekus


----------



## Ralf1972 (30 Nov. 2012)

1. Linda de Mol
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Janin Reinhardt
6. Mirjam Weichselbraun
7. Karen Webb
8. Simone Thomalla
9. Maxi Biever
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## tort3 (1 Dez. 2012)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Emma Watson
4. Sarah Engels
5. Inez Björg David
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Mandy Capristo
8. Fiona Erdmann
9. Fernanda Brandao
10. Sandy Mölling


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Dez. 2012)

Letztes Voting für dieses Jahr

1. Caroline Wozniacki
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Sabine Lisicki
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Annika Kipp
6. Micaela Schäfer
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Mila Kunis
9. Janina Uhse
10. Kaley Cuoco


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2012)

Dezember-Voting 

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Amber Heard*



 

*3. Delta Goodrem*



 

*4. Taylor Swift*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*





*6. Felicity Jones*



 

*7. Maggie Grace*





*8. Katrina Bowden*



 

*9. Sarah Jones*



 

*10. Leighton Meester*


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2012)

Dezember Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Sandra Ahrabian
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Rachael Carpani
7. Agnes Zummermann
8. Janina Uhse
9. Olivia Wilde
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Dez. 2012)

punkte für dezember :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.miley cyrus

5.verona pooth

6.gülcan kamps

7.caroline beil

8.sarah michelle gellar

9.jenny elvers

10collien fernandes

keine punkte diesmal für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:

10


----------



## Sachse (1 Dez. 2012)

Dezember-Liste

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Carrie Underwood
3. Ashley Benson
4. Julianne Hough
5. Lucy Hale
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Yvonne Strahovski
8. Victoria Justice
9. Missy Peregrym
10. Anna Kendrick


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Dez. 2012)

Für Dezember (und neue Bilder drin): 



*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Aimee Teegarden*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## congo64 (1 Dez. 2012)

meine letzte Wertung......für 2012 

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Petra Nemkova



6	Minka Kelly



7	Nina Dobrev


 
8	Kate Beckinsale 


 
9	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2012)

Walts Dezember-Voting 2012:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Felicitas Woll





3. Valea Scalabrino





4. Stefanie Bock





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Sophie Marceau





7. Juliane Seyfarth





8. Lindsey Vonn





9. Iris-Mareike Steen





10. Barbara Prakopenka


----------



## memories (2 Dez. 2012)

Mein Voting für Dezember 2012:

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Danke


----------



## Xtinalover (2 Dez. 2012)

1. Christina Aguilera



2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Anneke Dürkopp
5. Maxi Biewer
6. Verena Kerth
7. Fiona Erdmann
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Vivien Wulff


----------



## ManuN (2 Dez. 2012)

*Ranking 12/12*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Nina Moghaddam
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sandra Schneiders
6. Andrea Kaiser
7. Maira Rothe
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Sandra Thier
10. Angela Finger Erben
10. Annika Kipp
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Kristinator (3 Dez. 2012)

Moin, meine Dezember-Liste:

1. Deborah Ann Woll
2. Kader Loth
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Katy Perry
5. Tiffany Thiessen
6. Catherine Bell
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Kim Cattrall
9. Nicole Scherzinger
10. Christina Aguilera
Caroline Munro
Mariah Carey
Brigitte Bardot
Sabrina Salerno


----------



## brian69 (3 Dez. 2012)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Maria Menounos
3. Charlize Theron
4. Camilla Belle
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Jennifer Morrison
7. Ashley Green
8. Penelope Cruz


----------



## Cherubini (3 Dez. 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Kristen Stewart
3. Kathrin Osterode
4. Kelly Brook
5. Liza-Marie Viebrock
6. Irina Shayk
7. Ruth Moschner
8. Ania Niedieck
9. Angelique Kerber
10. Maria Menounos


----------



## legestoll (3 Dez. 2012)

Hier kommt mein Dezember-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Gail O´Grady
5. Catherine Bell
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Morgan Fairchild 
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Anna Nicole Smith
Cora Schumacher


----------



## maggi77 (3 Dez. 2012)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Adrianne Curry
6. Carmen Electra
7. Monica Bellucci
8. Verona Pooth
9. Katie Price
10.Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobbybrown (3 Dez. 2012)

1 Emma Watson
2 Kristen Stewart
3 Amanda Tapping
4 Maria Furtwängler
5 Miriam Weichselbraun
6 Alexis Bledel
7 Avril lavigne
8 Esther Schweins
9 Courteney Cox
10 Kirsten Dunst


----------



## StefanKa (3 Dez. 2012)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Stefanie Bock
4. Diane Willems
5. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Miriam Lahnstein
8. Valea Scalabrino
9. Amanda Seyfried
10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## ch2004 (3 Dez. 2012)

Mein Dezember Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4 Sandra Schneiders
5. Inka Schneider
6. Judith Rakers
7. Cornelia Wehmeyer
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Andrea Kaiser
10. Claudia Kleinert


----------



## congo64 (3 Dez. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.12.2012, 23:12 Uhr

01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1196
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1186
03. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1111
04. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1099
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	922
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	783
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	696
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	677
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	639
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	597
12. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	580
13. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	578
14. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	576
15. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	574
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	509
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	473
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	456
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	424
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	423
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	416
23. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	409
24. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
25. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	407
26. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	383
27. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	374
28. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	362
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	360
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	360
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	343
32. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	339
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	338
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	319
35. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	304
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	299
37. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	298
38. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	296
39. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	293
40. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	292
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	287
42. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	279
43. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	277
44. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	275
45. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	274
47. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	273
48. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
49. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	269
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	265*
51. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	246
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	233
53. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	231
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	228
56. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	226
58. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	225
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	220
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	218
61. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
63. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
64. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
65. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	197
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	197
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	193
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	193
70. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	191
71. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	189
72. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	184
73. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	183
74. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	181
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	176
78. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	172
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	172
80. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
82. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	167
83. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
84. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	163
85. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	159
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	159
87. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	158
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	158
89. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	157
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	157
91. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	155
92. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
93. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	153
94. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
97. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	148
Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	148
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	148
*100. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147*
101. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	146
102. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
103. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
104. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	141
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	141
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
108. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	138
109. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
110. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
111. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	134
113. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
115. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	131
116. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
117. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
118. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	126
119. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
120. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	124
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	124
122. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
123. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
125. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
126. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	120
127. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	117
128. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
129. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	115
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	115
131. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
132. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
133. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
135. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	107
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
137. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	106
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	106
139. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	104
140. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	103
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	103
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	103
143. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	101
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	101
147. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
148. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	98
149. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
*150. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96*
151. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	95
152. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
154. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	93
157. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	92
159. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
160. Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	89
161. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	88
162. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
164. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	86
165. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
167. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
169. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	83
Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	83
173. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	82
177. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
179. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
182. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	79
183. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	77
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
186. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
189. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	75
190. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	74
191. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
192. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	72
195. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
196. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	70
197. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
198. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
*200. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67*
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	67
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	67
203. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	66
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	66
205. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	65
206. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	64
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	64
209. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
211. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	62
213. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
214. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
218. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
221. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	58
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	58
223. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
225. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
226. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	55
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	55
229. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	54
230. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	53
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
234. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
237. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
238. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
242. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	49
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
247. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	48
*250. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47*
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	47
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
254. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	46
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
257. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
259. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	44
265. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	42
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
270. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
274. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
278. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
283. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
290. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	37
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	37
*300. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36*
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
305. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
312. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	34
313. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	33
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	33
317. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
325. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
331. Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
335. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*346. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	28
358. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	27
365. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
373. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
377. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
385. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
392. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
*405. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	21*
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
417. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
432. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*453. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	18*
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
466. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	17
476. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	16
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*497. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15*
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
516. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
532. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*551. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
576. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*595. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*641. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*702. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*751. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*820. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*872. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	5
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*942. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL, 13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1007. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1072. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1131. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1196
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1111
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	783
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	597
5. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS	580
6. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	578
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	576
8. Jessica Alba, USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	574
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	509
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 456


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1186
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1099
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	922
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	696
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	677
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	639
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	473
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	407


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## benedikt (4 Dez. 2012)

1 Lena Gercke
2 Ariane Sommer
3 Toni Garrn
4 Claudia Schiffer
5 Irina Shayk
6 Rosie Huntington- Whitley
7 Heidi Klum
8 Rebecca Mir
9 Douzen Kroes
10Taylor Swift


----------



## benmaroni (4 Dez. 2012)

Dezember 2012

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## gaertner23 (4 Dez. 2012)

Mein Dezember-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Anita Hofmann
4. Eva Mähl
5. Bettina Cramer
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Susanne Kronzucker
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Maxi Biewer
10. Aline von Drateln


----------



## hsvmann (6 Dez. 2012)

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Carly Rae Jepsen	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Catherine Vogel	
5. Sophie Marceau	
6. Rebecca Mir	
7. Mara Bergmann	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Anna Kournikova	
10. Mareile Höppner


----------



## duda2 (7 Dez. 2012)

1. Isabell Horn
2. Sarah Engels
3. Mirjam Weichselbraun
4. Louisa Hartema
5. Sina Tkotsch
6. Emma Roberts
7. Valea Scalabrino
8. Isabell Gerschke
10. Bahar Kizil
11. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## Admiral Tojo (9 Dez. 2012)

Für den Dezember:

1. Kader Loth
2. Lana Turner
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Simone Thomalla
5. Holly Valance
6. Beatrice Rosen
7. Heidi Klum
8. Eva Herman
9. Nicole Scherzinger
10. Shania Twain
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Christina Aguilera


----------



## PromiFan (9 Dez. 2012)

Dann werde ich auch mal für den Dezember abstimmen:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Alena Gerber
3.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
4.) Nazan Eckes
5.) Kay Sölve Richter
6.) Alicia Silverstone
7.) Sarah Brandner
8.) Diana Eichhorn
9.) Maria Furtwängler
10.) Maxi Biewer


----------



## mephisto5 (10 Dez. 2012)

Dezember voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Yvonne Strahovski
3. Clara Morgane
4. Katja Burkard
5. Julie Benz
6. Erica Durance
7. Ulrike Frank
8. Miriam Lange
9. Alex Morgan
10. Sarah Engels


----------



## Anakin (10 Dez. 2012)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Georgia Jones
4. Annika Kipp
5. Mila Kunis
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Britney Spears
8. Katy Perry
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Angelique Kerber


----------



## Colt (10 Dez. 2012)

1. Michelle Hunziker

2. Heidi Klum

3. Lena Gerke

4. Verona Pooth

5. Sonya Kraus

6. Nazan Eckes

7. Bahar ( Monrose)

8. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## congo64 (10 Dez. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 10.12.2012, 22:59 Uhr

01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1206
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1196
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1116
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1112
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	929
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	791
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	710
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	680
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	639
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	597
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	586
13. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	582
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	582
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	581
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	515
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	482
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	456
20. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	428
21. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	427
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	423
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	416
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	409
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
26. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	383
27. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	380
28. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	375
29. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	362
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	360
31. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	349
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	343
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	343
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	319
35. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	306
36. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	304
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	299
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	298
39. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	293
40. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	292
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	287
42. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	279
43. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	277
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	277
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	276
46. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	275
47. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274
48. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
49. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	269
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	265*
51. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	254
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	241
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	233
54. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	231
56. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	226
58. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	225
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	220
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	218
61. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	208
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
64. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
65. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	202
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	201
67. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	197
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	197
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	197
71. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	189
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	189
73. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	184
74. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	181
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	179
78. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	178
79. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	177
80. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
82. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	167
83. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
84. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	163
85. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	159
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	159
87. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	158
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	158
90. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	157
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	157
92. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	155
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	155
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	155
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	155
96. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
97. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	153
98. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*100. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	148*
101. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
102. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
103. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
104. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	141
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	141
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
108. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	139
109. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
110. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
111. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	134
113. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	133
114. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
116. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	131
117. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	130
119. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
120. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
122. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	124
123. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
124. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
126. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
127. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	120
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	120
129. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
130. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	115
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	115
132. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
133. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
134. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
137. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	108
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	107
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
140. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	106
141. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	104
142. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	103
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	103
144. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	101
147. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
148. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	98
149. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	97
*150. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96*
151. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	95
152. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
154. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	93
158. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	92
160. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	90
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	90
163. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	89
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	89
165. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
166. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	86
167. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	85
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	85
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
171. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
172. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	83
Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
175. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	82
178. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
180. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
184. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	79
185. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	77
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
188. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
191. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	75
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	75
193. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	74
194. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
195. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	72
198. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
199. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	70
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	70
*201. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69*
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	69
203. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
204. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	67
206. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	66
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	66
208. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	64
210. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
212. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
213. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
214. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	60
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	60
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
220. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	59
224. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	58
225. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
227. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
228. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	55
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	55
231. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	54
232. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
234. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
237. Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
238. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
242. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	49
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	49
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	49
248. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	48
*251. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47*
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	47
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
255. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	46
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	46
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
258. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
260. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	44
266. Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	43
267. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	42
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
272. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	41
276. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
280. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
286. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
292. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	37
*301. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36*
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
306. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
313. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	34
314. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	33
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	33
318. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
325. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
331. Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
335. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	29
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*347. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	28
358. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	27
365. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
375. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
379. Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
387. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
394. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
*407. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	21*
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
420. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
435. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*456. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
470. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	17
480. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	16
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*500. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15*
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
519. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
535. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*552. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
580. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*598. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*645. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*709. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*758. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*825. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*877. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*945. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1010. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	---------- in Düren (?) / D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1076. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1135. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1206
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1112
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	791
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	597
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	586
6. Jessica Alba, USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	582
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 582
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 581
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	515
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 456


TOP 10 Germany:
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1196
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1116
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	929
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	710
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	680
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	639
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	482
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	427


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## spunk88888 (11 Dez. 2012)

So, dann versuch ich mich auch erstmals an einer Liste 

1. Susanne Bormann
2. Hanna Bohnekamp
3. Nora Tschirner
4. Inez Björg David
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Alisar Ailabouni
7. Lilli Hollunder
8. Jasmin Schwiers
9. Karoline Herfurth
10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Walt (11 Dez. 2012)

Danke, Danke, Danke lieber Congo für das Fortführen des Rankings!

Als Marburger freut mich besonders, dass Lena Gercke wieder den 3. Platz zurückerobert hat. Aber ich finde wirklich, sie ist Deutschlands schönste Frau und ihr würde in diesem Ranking mindestens der 2. Platz zustehen.

Achja; Bitte votet doch auch bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2012, hier in den Umfragen. Die Umfrage schließt bereits am 21.12.2012.

Mein Favoritinnen dort: Valea Scalabrino und Stefanie Bock.


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Limobil (13 Dez. 2012)

Hier meine Dezember-Stimmen:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Catherine Bell
7. Morgan Fairchild
8. Carolin Nytra
9. Kari Wuhrer
10. Lisa Hartmann
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Katy Perry
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Magicearve (14 Dez. 2012)

Meine Top Ten für Dezember

1.Lilian Klebow
2.Jeanette Biedermann
3.Caroline Peters
4.Nina Bott
5.Elisabeth Lanz
6.Tessa Mittelstaedt
7.Holly Marie Combs
8.Mirjam Weichselbraun
9.Kristen Stewart
10.Anna Hathaway


----------



## Ralf1972 (16 Dez. 2012)

Meine Top 10 für Dezember:

*1. Linda de Mol*
2. Kate Middleton
3. Courteney Cox
4. Jennifer Aniston
5. Sandra Quellmann
6. Patricia Schäfer
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Jessy Wellmer
9. Mareille Höppner
10. Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Dez. 2012)

1. Vanessa Hudgens (Ist und bleibt die Nummer 1)
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Lena Gercke
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Victoria Justice
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Clara Morgane

Kader Loth auf Platz 1 der deutschen Stars? Habt ihr alle was an den Augen?


----------



## Limobil (17 Dez. 2012)

Kader Loth auf Platz 1 der deutschen Stars? Habt ihr alle was an den Augen?[/QUOTE]


Gefragt war weder nach der klügsten noch nach der kultiviertesten Dame, auch nicht nach der nettesten, nicht nach der, an der möglichst wenig künstlich ist, oder nach der, die am meisten Sinnvolles zu sagen hat. Gefragt war nach den "schärfsten/schönsten Celebs" - und da kann Kader allemal mithalten, wenn man sowas mag. Ich mag´s.


----------



## Kristinator (17 Dez. 2012)

Oder ging es um die Qualifizierung von KL als "deutsch"? Irgendwie ist sie ja doch deutsch, jedenfalls eher als "international".


----------



## knox69 (20 Dez. 2012)

Meine Top Ten 
1. Alyssa Milano
2. Jennifer Aniston
3. Kylie Minogue
4. Katie Holmes
5. Halle Berry
6. Bianca Schwarzjirg
7. Sandra Bullock
8. Rose McGowan
9. Shannen Doherty
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Walt (20 Dez. 2012)

Nastassja, was willst du uns damit sagen? Bitte schau mal auf die Regeln des Rankings -Seite 1!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## pötzi (21 Dez. 2012)

1. Halle Berry
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Gwyneth Paltrow
5. Shakira
6. Jessica Alba
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Charlize Theron
9. Nena
10. Eva Mendes

:


Harry1982 schrieb:


> Kader Loth auf Platz 1 der Stars? Habt ihr alle was an den Augen?


wo er recht hat, hat er recht ! :thx:


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Dez. 2012)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Amelie Klever*
4. Julia Görges
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Elisabeth Engstler
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## congo64 (23 Dez. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 23.12.2012, 00:09 Uhr

*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1217
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1205
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1121*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1120
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	929
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	797
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	716
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	690
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	604
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	595
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	587
14. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	583
15. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	582
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	526
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	488
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	466
20. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	431
21. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	428
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	428
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	416
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	410
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
26. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	383
27. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	380
28. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	376
29. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	371
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	364
31. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	349
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	343
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	343
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	319
35. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	313
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	306
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	306
38. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	304
39. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	299
40. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	292
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	288
42. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	285
43. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	279
44. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	277
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	277
46. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	276
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	275
48. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	265*
51. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	257
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	241
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	233
54. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	231
56. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	229
57. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	226
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	220
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	218
61. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	211
62. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
63. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	207
64. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	206
65. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	202
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	202
68. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
69. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	199
70. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	197
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	190
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	189
73. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	186
74. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	181
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	179
78. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	178
79. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	177
80. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	175
81. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
83. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
84. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	164
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
86. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	163
87. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	161
88. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	159
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	159
90. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
91. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	157
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	157
93. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	155
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	155
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	155
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	155
97. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
98. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	153
99. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*101. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147*
102. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
103. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
104. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	141
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	141
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
108. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	139
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	139
110. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	138
111. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
112. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
113. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
114. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	133
115. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
117. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	130
119. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
120. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	127
121. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
123. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	124
124. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	123
126. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
127. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
128. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	120
129. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
130. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	115
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	115
132. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
133. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
134. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
137. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	108
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	107
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
140. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	106
141. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	104
142. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	103
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	103
144. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	101
147. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
149. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
*150. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	98*
151. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
152. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
153. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
155. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
158. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	92
160. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	90
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	90
163. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	89
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	89
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	89
166. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
167. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	86
168. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	85
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	85
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
172. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
173. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	83
Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
176. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	82
179. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
181. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	80
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
186. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	79
187. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
189. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
192. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	75
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	75
194. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	74
195. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
196. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	72
198. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
199. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	70
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	70
*201. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69*
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	69
203. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
204. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	67
206. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	66
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	66
208. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	64
210. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
212. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
214. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
215. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	60
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	60
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
221. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	59
225. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	58
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	58
227. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
229. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	56
230. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	55
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	55
233. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
235. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
238. Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
240. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
244. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	49
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	49
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	49
*249. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	48*
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	48
252. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	47
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	47
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
258. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
259. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
262. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	44
267. Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	43
268. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	42
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
273. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	41
278. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	40
281. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
287. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
293. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*301. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36*
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
306. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
315. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	34
316. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	33
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	33
320. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
326. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	31
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
333. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
336. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	29
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*348. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	28
359. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
365. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
375. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	25
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
380. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
389. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*397. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
411. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	21
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
425. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*440. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
461. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	18
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	18
477. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	17
487. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	16
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*506. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15*
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
525. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
538. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*557. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
584. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*602. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*648. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*711. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*761. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*828. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*881. Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	5*
Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*951. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1015. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1081. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1141. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1217
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1120
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	797
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	604
5. Jessica Alba, USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	595
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	587
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 583
8. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 582
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	526
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 466


_*TOP 10 Germany:*_
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1205
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1121
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	929
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	716
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	690
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	488
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	431


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Don Sven (23 Dez. 2012)

So schnell auch mal abstimmen:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Stefanie Bock
3. Valea Scalabrino
4. Marylu Poolman
5. Melanie Kogler
6. Iris Mareike Steen
7. Tatjana Kästel
8. Diane Willems
9. Sarah Bogen
10. Sarah Ulrich


----------



## Stranger777 (23 Dez. 2012)

*1. Marlene Lufen*





2. Mareile Höppner
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sophie Schütt
5. Christina Plate
6. Claudia Kleinert
7. Annemarie Warnkross
8. Janine Kunze
9. Judith Rakers
10. Verona Pooth


----------



## tigrib36 (26 Dez. 2012)

Meine Top10 für Dezember

1.Maria Frurtwängler
2.Cote de Pablo
3.Eva Larue
4.Alexandra Kamps
5.Julianne Moore
6.Emma Watson
7.Nena
8.Anna Belknap
9.Magdalena Neuner
10.Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## pötzi (26 Dez. 2012)

1. Halle Berry
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Gwyneth Paltrow
5. Shakira
6. Jessica Alba
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Charlize Theron
9. Nena
10. Eva Mendes


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2012)

Hey pötzi

Du hast bereits am 21.12. deine Dezember-Wertung abgegeben....deswegen kann ich natürlich die heutige nicht werten.....

Gruß congo


----------



## ILoveBambi (29 Dez. 2012)

1 Michelle Hunziker
2. Joanna Krupa
3 Esther Schweins
4 Kylie Minogue
5 Esther Sedlaczek
6 Anna Kournikova
7 Angelina Jolie
8 Denise Richards
9 Marilyn Monroe
10 Heidi Klum


63434. Inge Meysel ausg099


----------



## Krone1 (29 Dez. 2012)

1) Salma Hayek

2) Alyssa Milano

3) Nazan Eckes

4) Mirjam Weichselbraun

5) Claudia Schiffer

6) Michaela Schaffrath

7) Milla Jovovich

8) Cameron Diaz 

9) Dita Von Teese

10)Jennifer Tilly


----------



## congo64 (30 Dez. 2012)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.12.2012, 12:37 Uhr

01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1217
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1205
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1131
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1120
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	929
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	797
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	716
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	700
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	604
12. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	597
13. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	595
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	587
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	583
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	526
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	488
19. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	475
20. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	439
21. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	428
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	428
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	416
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	415
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
26. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	383
27. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	380
28. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	379
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	377
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	364
31.Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	349
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	344
33. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	343
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	319
35. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	313
36. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	308
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	306
38. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	304
39. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	299
40. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	292
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	288
42. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	285
43. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	281
44. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	279
45. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	277
46. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	276
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	275
48. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
*50. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	267*
51. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	257
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	241
53. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	233
54. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	231
56. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	229
57. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
58. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	226
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	220
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	218
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	218
62. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	216
63. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
64. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	207
65. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
66. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	203
67. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	202
Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	202
69. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
70. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	197
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	190
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	189
73. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	186
74. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	181
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	179
78. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	178
79. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	177
80. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	175
81. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
83. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
84. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	164
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
86. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	163
87. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	161
88. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	159
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	159
90. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
91. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	157
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	157
93. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	155
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	155
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	155
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	155
97. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	154
98. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	153
99. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
*101. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147*
102. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	144
103. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
102. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	141
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	141
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
106. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	139
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	139
108. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	138
109. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
110. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
111. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
112. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	133
113. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
115. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	130
117. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
118. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	127
119. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
121. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	124
122. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	123
124. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
125. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
126. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	120
127. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
128. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	115
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	115
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	115
131. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	113
132. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
133. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
135. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	108
136. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	107
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
138. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	106
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	106
140. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	104
141. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	103
142. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	101
145. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
147. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
148. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	98
149. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
*150. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96*
151. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
153. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
156. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	92
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	92
159. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	90
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	90
162. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	89
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	89
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	89
165. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
167. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	86
168. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	85
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
171. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
172. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	83
Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	83
Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
175. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	82
178. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	81
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
181. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
186. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	79
187. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	77
190. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	76
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
194. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	75
195. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	74
196. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
197. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	72
199. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
*200. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	70*
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	70
202. Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
203. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
204. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	67
206. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	66
207. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
208. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	64
210. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
211. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
213. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
214. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	60
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	60
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
220. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	59
224. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	58
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	58
226. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
228. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	55
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	55
231. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
234. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
238. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	51
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA, 17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
242. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
246. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	49
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	49
*249. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	48*
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	48
252. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	47
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	47
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	47
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
259. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
260. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
263. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	44
267. Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	43
268. Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
272. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	41
277. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	40
281. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
287. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
293. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	37
*302. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36*
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
307. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
315. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
317. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	33
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	33
322. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
328. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	31
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	31
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
335. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
338. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	29
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*349. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
359. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
364. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
373. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	25
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
378. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker, USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
387. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*395. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	22
409. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	21
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	21
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
424. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
439. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*460. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	18
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	18
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	18
476. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	17
485. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	16
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*504. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15*
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
522. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
535. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*554. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
583. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*601. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*647. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*709. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*759. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*827. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*879. Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	5*
Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*946. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1011. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1078. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1138. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1217
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1120
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	797
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	604
5. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	597
6. Jessica Alba, USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	595
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 587
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 583
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	526
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 475


TOP 10 Germany:
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1205
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1131
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	929
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	754
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	716
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	700
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	565
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	488
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	439


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## congo64 (30 Dez. 2012)

So - das war das letzte Ranking für 2012 ( natürlich werden noch abgegebene Wertungen in den nächsten beiden Tagen aufgenommen und gezählt....)

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei Walt bedanken, für die Idee und das Vertrauen und bei allen, die so fleißig voten.

Dann hoffe ich sehr, das ihr auch 2013 für Euere Favoritinnen votet, damit ich wieder genügend zu Tun bekomme.....

Rutscht gut rein und wir sehen uns 2013 wieder

Euer congo


----------



## Walt (31 Dez. 2012)

Auch ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken, die in 2012 so fleißig gevotet habt, vor allem aber bei Congo, der es möglich gemacht hat, dass das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking weitergeht, obwohl es mir nicht mehr möglich war, dieses zu tun. Von Marburg nach Magdeburg, von Walt zu Congo...von West nach Ost. Es klappt - und ich finde es saugut!

Also nochmal ausdrücklich: Danke Congo!!!

Dennoch habe ich ein Anliegen:

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr auch bei den immer noch von mir betriebenen Abstimmungen zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 teilnehmen könntet (Links siehe unten).

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Freibier (31 Dez. 2012)

1. Mariah Carey
2. Shakira
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Britney Spears
5. Angelina Jolie
6. Rihanna
7. Emma Watson
8. Beyonce
9. Christina Hendricks
10. Elisabeth Seitz


----------



## Walt (1 Jan. 2013)

Gutes neues Jahr, meine Freunde!

So, dann will ich auch mal der Erste sein, der hier 2013 sein monatliches Voting abgibt. Also, das ist es: Walts Januar-Voting 2013:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Amanda Seyfried
3. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger
4. Diane Willems
5. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Melanie Kogler
8. Stefanie Bock
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Juliane Seyfarth

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Hackmann (1 Jan. 2013)

Madeleine Wehle
Judith Rakers
Bettina Cramer


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2013)

Frohes neues 


1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Sandra Ahrabian
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Janina Uhse
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Agnes Zimmermann
8. Rachael Carpani
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## tort3 (1 Jan. 2013)

1. Emma Watson
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Sarah Engels
5. Inez Björg David
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Helene Fischer
8. Katy Perry
9. Arzu Bazman
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## benmaroni (1 Jan. 2013)

Januar 2013

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Prosit Neujahr
Danke


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Jan. 2013)

Januar 2013:

*#1 Emily VanCamp*






*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Aimee Teegarden*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2013)

The same procedure as last month 

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Amber Heard*



 

*3. Delta Goodrem*



 

*4. Taylor Swift*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*





*6. Felicity Jones*



 

*7. Maggie Grace*





*8. Katrina Bowden*



 

*9. Sarah Jones*



 

*10. Leighton Meester*


----------



## Sachse (1 Jan. 2013)

Januar -Liste - Pixie ist back :WOW:

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Carrie Underwood
3. Ashley Benson
4. Julianne Hough
5. Lucy Hale
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Yvonne Strahovski
8. Victoria Justice
9. Pixie Lott
10. Anna Kendrick


----------



## ManuN (1 Jan. 2013)

Januar 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Nina Moghaddam
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sandra Schneiders
6. Andrea Kaiser
7. Maira Rothe
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Sandra Thier
10. Angela Finger Erben
10. Annika Kipp
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## gaertner23 (1 Jan. 2013)

So, hier mein Voting für Januar:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Eva Mähl
3. Anja Petzold
4. Cornelia Wehmeyer
5. Maxi Biewer
6. Susanne Reimann
7. Susanne Kronzucker
8. Eva Imhof
9. Jennifer Knäble
10. Anja Heyde


----------



## teufel 60 (2 Jan. 2013)

mein januar voting :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena meyer landrut

7.helene fischer

8.caroline beil

9.jenny elvers

10gülcan kamps

keine punkte diesmal für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:


----------



## maggi77 (2 Jan. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Annemarie Warnkross
4. Charlotte Engelhardt
5. Tamara Ecclestons
6. Verona Pooth
7. Sarah Connor
8. Katie Price
9. Carmen Electra
10. Sonya Kraus


----------



## brian69 (2 Jan. 2013)

* Januar 2013*


1. Olivia Wilde
2. Maria Menounos
3. Charlize Theron
4. Camilla Belle
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Jennifer Morrison
7. Ashley Green
8. Penelope Cruz


----------



## pötzi (2 Jan. 2013)

Aber jetzt gilt´s: 

1. Halle Berry
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Gwyneth Paltrow
5. Shakira
6. Jessica Alba
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Charlize Theron
9. Nena
10. Eva Mendes


----------



## ch2004 (2 Jan. 2013)

Mein Januar 2013 Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Miriam Lange
5. Inka Schneider
6. Judith Rakers
7. Andrea Maurer
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Claudia Kleinert
10. Cornelia Wehmeyer


----------



## Don Sven (2 Jan. 2013)

1. Renée Weibel
2. Diane Willems
3. Lena Gercke
4. Yana Gercke
5. Rike Kloster
6. Tatjana Kästel
7. Melanie Kogler
8. Felicitas Woll
9. Sarah Bogen
10. Aleksandra Bechtel


----------



## hsvmann (3 Jan. 2013)

*01/13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Carly Rae Jepsen	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Rebecca Mir	
5. Sophie Marceau	
6. Mara Bergmann	
7. Catherine Vogel	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Anna Kournikova	
10. Mareile Höppner	
10. Nina Moghaddam	
10. Madeleine Wehle	
10. Sandra Schneiders


----------



## memories (3 Jan. 2013)

Mein Voting für Januar 2013:

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Danke


----------



## Ryan Atwood (5 Jan. 2013)

1. Janina Uhse
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Sabine Lisicki
4, Annika Kipp
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Mila Kunis
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Katy Perry


----------



## benedikt (5 Jan. 2013)

Mein Janaur Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayek
04. Rebeca Mir
05. Toni Garrn
06. Tessa Bergmeier
07. Julia Stegner
08. Doutzen Kroes
09. Rosie Huntington- Whitley
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Heidi Klum
10. Amelie Klever
10. Cindy Crawford
10. Kate Moss


----------



## StefanKa (6 Jan. 2013)

1,) Lena Gercke
2.) Amanda Seyfried
3.) Felicitas Woll
4.) Sophie Marecau
5.) Rebecca Mir
6,) Janina Uhse
7.) Marylu Poolman
8.) Sophie Schütt
9.) Iris Mareike Steen
10.) Valea Scalabrino
10.) Melanie Kogler
10.) Joy Lee Juana Abiola-Müller


----------



## congo64 (6 Jan. 2013)

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo


----------



## duda2 (6 Jan. 2013)

1. Jessica Ginkel




2. Bahar Kizil




3. Isabell Horn




4. Lena Meyer-Landrut




5. Sarah Engels




6. Sandra Rieß




7. Emma Roberts




8. Mirjam Weichselbraun




9. Sina Tkotsch




10. Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (6 Jan. 2013)

@ duda2 : Deine Wertung ist im gleich folgenden Ranking noch NICHT berücksichtigt, da ich mit der Sortierung gerade fertig war.
Wird selbstverständlich dann im nächsten Ranking einfließen.


----------



## congo64 (6 Jan. 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.01.2013, 17:59 Uhr

*
01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1228
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1205
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1170*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1120
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	947
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	797
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	762
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	737
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	702
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	608
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	604
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	599
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	598
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	587
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	575
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	552
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	507
19. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	478
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	477
21. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	435
22. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	429
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	428
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	423
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
26. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	385
27. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	383
28. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	380
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	378
30. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	372
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	365
32. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	362
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	355
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	324
35. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	319
36. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	315
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	312
38. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	305
39. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	300
40. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	299
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	299
42. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	295
43. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	292
44. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	282
45. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	280
46. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	279
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
49. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	276
*50. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274*
51. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	272
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	270
53. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	241
54. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	237
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	233
56. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
57. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	229
58. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	228
59. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	225
61. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	220
62. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	218
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	216
64. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	215
65. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
66. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	207
67. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	202
69. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
70. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	197
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	191
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	189
73. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	186
74. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	185
75. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	184
76. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	181
79. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	180
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	180
81. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	177
82. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	176
83. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	174
84. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	171
85. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
86. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	167
87. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
88. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	164
90. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	162
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	162
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	162
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	162
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	162
95. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	159
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	159
97. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
98. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	155
99. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	153
*100. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	151*
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	151
102. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	150
103. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
105. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
106. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	143
107. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	142
108. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
109. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	140
110. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	139
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	139
112. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	138
113. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
114. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
115. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	135
116. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
117. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	133
118. Sarah Engels,	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	132
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
120. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
121. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
122. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
123. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	124
124. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	123
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	123
127. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	122
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	122
129. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	121
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	121
131. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	118
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	118
133. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
134. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	115
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	115
136. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	113
137. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	112
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	111
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
140. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	110
141. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
143. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	107
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
145. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	102
146. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	101
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
*149. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	100*
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	100
152. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	98
153. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	97
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	97
156. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
157. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	95
158. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
160. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
162. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
164. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	90
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	90
167. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	89
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	89
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	89
170. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
173. Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	86
174. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	85
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
177. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
179. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	83
181. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
184. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
186. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
191. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	79
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	79
193. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	78
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	78
195. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	77
198. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
*201. Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	74*
202. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
203. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
204. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
205. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	70
206. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	69
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	69
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
210. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
212. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	67
213. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
214. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	64
216. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
217. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
219. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	61
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	61
222. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
225. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	59
229. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	58
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	58
231. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
233. Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	56
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	56
235. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	55
237. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	53
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
242. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
246. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	51
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
*250. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50*
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	50
255. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
257. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	48
259. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	47
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	47
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
264. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
266. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	45
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	45
270. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	44
273. Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	43
274. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
277. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
281. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	40
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	40
287. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
292. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
*300. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37*
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
307. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
312. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
321. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	34
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
325. Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	33
328. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	32
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
336. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
340. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
343. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	29
*355. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
364. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
370. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	26
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
379. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	25
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
383. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	24
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	24
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	24
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
396. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*405. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
418. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	21
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	21
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
434. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
446. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*468. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	18
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	18
482. Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	17
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
491. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*509. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15*
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
526. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
540. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*559. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
589. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*609. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*655. Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9*
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*714. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*766. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*832. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*884. Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	5*
Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*956. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1021. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1088. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1149. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1

*
TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1228
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1120
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	797
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	608
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	604
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	599
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 598
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 587
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	552
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 477


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1205
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1170
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	947
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	762
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	737
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	702
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	575
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	507
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	478


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Xtinalover (6 Jan. 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera




2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Sabine Lisicki
10. Sharmell Sullivan


----------



## Anakin (6 Jan. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Georgia Jones
4. Natalie Portman
5. Kaley Cuoco
6. Annika Kipp
7. Angela Finger Erben
8. Cheyl Cole
9. Britney Spears
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## opal50 (7 Jan. 2013)

Mein Voting für die nächste Runde lautet:

1. Nina Dobrev
2. Victoria Justice
3. Josephine Preuss
4. Selena Gomez
5. Lena Gercke
6. Anja Kling
7. Eva Hbermann
8. Inez Björg David
9. Mirjam Weichselbraun
10.Henriette Richter-Röhl


----------



## Cherubini (8 Jan. 2013)

1. Sarah Ulrich
2. Julia-Maria Köhler
3. Lena Gercke
4. Collien Fernandes
5. Kelly Kelly
6. Anne Hathaway
7. Florentine Lahme
8. Sylta Fee Wegmann
9. Teresa Palmer
10. Vanessa Jung


----------



## mephisto5 (8 Jan. 2013)

Januar Voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Julie Benz
3. Alex Morgan
4. Clara Morgane
5. Janina Uhse
6. Gina Gershon
7. Miriam Lange
8. Katja Burkard
9. Erica Durance
10. Ulrike Frank


----------



## Ralf1972 (9 Jan. 2013)

Januar 2013

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Abigail Clancy
3.	Stacy Keibler
4.	Amanda Bynes
5.	Mareille Höppner
6.	Emma Watson
7.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig
8.	Marlene Lufen
9.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Shoesy (13 Jan. 2013)

Mein Voting:

1. SARAH CONNOR
2. AURA DIONE
3. RIHANNA
4. Nicky Minaj
5. Fergie
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Marina (and the Diamonds)
8. Selena Gomez
9. Fernanda Brandao
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## spunk88888 (13 Jan. 2013)

Meine Januar-Liste:

1. Susanne Bormann
2. Hanna Bohnekamp
3. Alisar Ailabouni
4. Inez Björg David
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Julia Görges
7. Lilli Hollunder
8. Nora Tschirner
9. Jasmin Schwiers
10. Karoline Herfurth


----------



## congo64 (14 Jan. 2013)

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen, spätestens am WE eine aktuelle Liste erstellen.
War eine Woche im Winterurlaub, deshalb die kleine Verzögerung.


----------



## legestoll (15 Jan. 2013)

Hier kommt meine Januar-Liste:

1. Kader Loth
2. Gail O´Grady
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Catherine Bell
6. Dannii Minogue
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Miriam Lahnstein
9. Morgan Fairchild 
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Anna Nicole Smith
Cora Schumacher


----------



## Kristinator (15 Jan. 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal für Januar abstimmen:

1. Kader Loth
2. Michelle Heaton
3. Deborah Ann Woll
4. Katy Perry
5. Catherine Bell
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Christina Aguilera
8. Simone Thomalla
9. Nicole Scherzinger
10. Sabrina Salerno
Mariah Carey
Brigitte Bardot
Caroline Munro
Kim Cattrall


----------



## jason666 (20 Jan. 2013)

my list für Januar:

01. *Jessica Alba*
02. Jennifer Lopez
03. Andie MacDowell
04. Rebecca Romijn Stamos
05. Monica Bellucci 
06. Aishwarya Rai 
07. Vanessa Lynn Williams
08. Amy Childs
09. Veronica Varekova
10. Franziska van Almsick

und danke, macht bestimmt viel Mühe die Liste zu erstellen


----------



## congo64 (20 Jan. 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 20.01.2013, 10:30 Uhr

*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1238
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1225
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1184*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1138
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	952
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	805
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	769
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	737
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	705
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	619
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	616
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	599
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	598
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	594
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	584
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	552
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	531
19. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	478
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	477
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	440
22. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	437
23. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	434
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	430
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
26. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	391
27. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	385
28. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	380
29. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	378
30. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	374
31. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	372
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	371
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	355
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	325
35. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	324
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	322
37. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	315
38. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	305
39. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	300
40. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	299
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	299
42. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	295
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	295
44. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	283
45. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	282
46. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	280
47. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	279
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	279
49. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
*51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274*
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	271
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	247
54. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	242
55. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	235
56. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	231
58. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	228
59. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	225
61. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	223
62. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	220
63. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	217
64. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	216
65. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	215
66. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	209
67. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	208
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	206
69. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
70. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	191
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	190
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	190
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	190
75. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	186
76. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	184
77. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	181
79. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	180
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	180
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	180
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	180
83. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	176
84. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	174
85. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
87. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	167
88. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
89. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	164
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	164
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	164
92. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	163
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	163
94. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	162
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	162
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	162
97. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	158
99. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	153
*100. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	152*
101. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	151
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	151
103. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	150
104. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
107. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
108. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	143
109. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	142
110. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
111. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	140
112. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	139
113. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	138
114. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
115. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	136
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
118. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
119. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
120. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	132
121. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
122. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
123. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	127
124. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
126. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	123
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	123
129. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	122
130. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	121
131. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	118
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	118
133. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
134. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	115
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	115
136. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	113
137. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	112
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	111
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	111
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
141. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	110
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	110
143. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
145. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
146. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	104
147. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
149. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
*151. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	100*
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
153. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	97
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	97
156. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
157. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	95
158. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
160. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
162. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	92
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	92
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	92
165. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	91
167. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	90
169. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	89
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	89
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	89
172. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	87
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
174. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
176. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
178. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	83
180. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
183. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	81
186. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
192. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	79
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	79
194. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	78
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	78
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	78
197. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
199. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
*202. Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	74*
203. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
204. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
205. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	71
207. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	69
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	69
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
212. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	68
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	68
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
217. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
218. Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	64
219. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
220. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
222. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	61
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	61
225. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
227. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
230. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	58
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	58
232. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
234. Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	56
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	56
236. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	55
238. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	53
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
243. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
*248. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51*
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	51
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
254. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	50
259. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
261. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
262. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	47
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
266. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
269. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	45
272. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	44
275. Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	43
276. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
279. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	41
285. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	40
291. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
296. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
*304. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37*
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
311. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
316. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
325. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	34
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	34
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
330. Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
332. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	32
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	32
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
339. Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
342. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
*346. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29*
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	29
359. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
370. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
377. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	26
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
386. Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
389. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	24
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	24
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
*399. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23*
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
408. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	22
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	22
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
426. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
439. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*451. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
473. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	18
486. Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
*495. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16*
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
515. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
532. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*547. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
567. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*595. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I, 28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*615. Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10*
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*661. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*722. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*774. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN, 7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*839. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*890. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*961. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1030. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1098. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1160. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1238
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1138
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	805
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	619
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	616
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	599
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 598
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 594
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	552
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 477


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1225
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1184
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	952
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	769
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	737
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	705
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	584
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	531
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	478


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Walt (20 Jan. 2013)

Danke Congo!

Ich hoffe, Du hattest ein schönen Urlaub!

Gruß
Walt!


----------



## congo64 (20 Jan. 2013)

Ja Walt, war wieder super im Schnee - machen wir schon seit 10 Jahren, immer Anfang Januar.


----------



## smashy (21 Jan. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Natalie Portman
4. Caroline Wozniacki
5. Annika Kipp
6. Georgia Jones
7. Christina Jolie
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Angelique Kerber 
10. Carmen Rivera


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Jan. 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Julia Görges*
4. Amelie Klever
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Elisabeth Engstler
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## Duant (22 Jan. 2013)

1. Shannon Lucio
2. Olivia Wilde
3. Camilla Belle
4. Ashley Green
5. Alizee
6. Hayley Williams
7. Joanna Levesque
8. Lena Gercke
9. Samaire Armstrong
10. Beverley Mitchell


----------



## Limobil (24 Jan. 2013)

Hier meine Januar-Stimmen:

1. Kader Loth
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Barbara Niven
4. Morgan Fairchild
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Catherine Bell
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Carolin Nytra
9. Kari Wuhrer
10. Lisa Hartmann
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Katy Perry
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Julia311 (26 Jan. 2013)

Hier meine Favs 

1.Adele
2.Lana del Rey
3.Sofia Lövgren
4.Mia Tyler
5.Tatjana Ohm
6.Roberta Bieling
7.Nazan Eckes 
8.Sarah Brightman
9.Katja Burkard
10.Verena Fels


----------



## tino2003 (27 Jan. 2013)

1. Delta Goodrem 
2. Ricki-Lee
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Maria Sharapova
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. LeAnn Rimes
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.01.2013, 21:35 Uhr

*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1238
02. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1235
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1187*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1147
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	959
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	811
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	769
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	743
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	715
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	620
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	619
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	600
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	598
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	596
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	584
17. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	556
18. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	540
19. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	490
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	477
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	445
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	438
23. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	437
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	434
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
26. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	394
27. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	391
28. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	384
29. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	380
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	379
31. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	372
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	371
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	355
34. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	325
35. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	324
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	322
37. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	315
38. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	305
39. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	300
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	300
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	299
42. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	295
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	295
44. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	283
45. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	282
46. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	280
47. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	279
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	279
49. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
*51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274*
52. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	271
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	247
54. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	242
55. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	238
56. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	235
57. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
58. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	228
59. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	225
61. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	223
62. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	220
63. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	217
64. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	216
65. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	215
66. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	214
67. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	209
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	206
69. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
70. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
71. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	192
72. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	190
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	190
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	190
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	190
76. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	188
77. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	185
78. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	184
79. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	183
80. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
81. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	180
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	180
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	180
84. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	176
85. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	174
86. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	170
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
89. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	169
90. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
91. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	164
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	164
93. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	163
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	163
95. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	162
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	162
97. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	160
98. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
99. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	157
*100. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	153*
101. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	152
102. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	151
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	151
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	151
105. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
108. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
109. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	144
110. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	142
111. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
112. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	140
113. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	138
114. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
115. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	136
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
118. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
119. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
120. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	132
121. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
122. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
123. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	127
124. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
126. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	124
127. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	123
129. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	122
130. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	121
131. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	118
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	118
133. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
134. Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	115
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	115
136. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	113
137. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	112
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	111
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	111
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
141. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	110
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	110
143. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
145. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
146. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	104
147. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
149. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
*151. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	100*
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
154. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	97
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	97
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	97
158. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
159. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	95
160. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
162. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
164. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	92
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	92
166. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	91
168. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	90
170. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	89
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	89
172. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	87
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
174. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
176. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
178. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	83
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	83
181. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
184. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	81
188. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	80
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	80
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	80
193. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	79
194. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	78
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	78
196. Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	77
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
198. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
*201. Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	74*
202. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
203. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
204. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	71
206. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	69
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	69
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
211. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	68
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	68
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
216. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
217. Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	64
218. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
219. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
221. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	61
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	61
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	61
225. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
227. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
230. Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	58
231. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
233. Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	56
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	56
235. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	55
237. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	53
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
242. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	52
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	52
247. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	51
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
*253. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50*
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	50
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	50
258. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
260. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
262. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
265. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
268. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	45
271. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	44
274. JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	43
276. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
279. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	41
285. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	40
291. Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
295. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
*303. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37*
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
310. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	36
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
316. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
325. Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	34
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
329. Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
331. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	32
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	32
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
339. Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	31
342. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
*346. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29*
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	29
359. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
369. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
377. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	26
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
386. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
390. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	24
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
*400. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23*
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
409. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	22
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	22
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
427. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
440. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*452. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
474. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	18
487. Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
*496. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16*
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
516. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
534. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	14
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*551. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
570. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*599. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
618. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*665. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*724. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*778. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D, 7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*845. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*896. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*967. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1035. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1104. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1168. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	?,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1238
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1147
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	811
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	620
5. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	619
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	600
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 598
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 596
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	556
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 477


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1235
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1187
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	959
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	769
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	743
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	715
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	648
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	584
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	540
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	490


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Walt (27 Jan. 2013)

Danke Congo!

übrigens: Jasmin Rapior ist am 30.06.1989 geboren.


Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2013)

werde ich im nächsten Ranking ergänzen :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Admiral Tojo (31 Jan. 2013)

Für den Januar:

1. Kader Loth
2. Heidi Klum
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Lana Turner
5. Holly Valance
6. Christina Aguilera 
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Eva Herman
9. Beatrice Rosen
10. Shania Twain
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Freibier (31 Jan. 2013)

1. Mariah Carey 



2. Shakira



3. Britney Spears



4. Beyonce
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Angelina Jolie
7.Jennifer Lopez
8. Rihanna 
9. Emma Watson
10. Christina Hendricks
10. Elisabeth Seitz 
10.Palina Rojinski


----------



## PromiFan (31 Jan. 2013)

Auch noch schnell für Januar abstimmen, hoffe es ist nicht zu spät.

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
3.) Kate Middleton
4.) Jeanette Hain
5.) Marietta Slomka
6.) Kay Sölve Richter
7.) Amber Heard
8.) Sahra Wagenknecht
9.) Katja Kipping
10.) Silvana Koch-Mehrin


----------



## Stranger777 (31 Jan. 2013)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Claudia Kleinert
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Janine Kunze
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Nazan Eckes
9. Katja Riemann
10. Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Feb. 2013)

Februar Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Sandra Ahrabian
4. Agnes Zimmermann
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Janina Uhse
8. Rachael Carpani
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut,
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cherubini (1 Feb. 2013)

1. Julia Görges
2. Anneke Dürkopp
3. Paula Schramm
4. Kelly Kelly
5. Laila Maria Witt
6. Sandra Rieß
7. Lena Gercke
8. Diane Willems
9. Lucy Scherer
10. Alex Morgan
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2013)

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Lena Gercke
9. Victoria Justice
10. Kate Beckinsale

Fast unverändert. Man bleibt sich ja treu


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Feb. 2013)

Februar 2013

1. Linda de Mol
2. Frauke Ludowig
3. Mareille Höppner
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Lena Neuner
6. Patricia Schäfer
7. Lena Meyer-Landruth
8. Katja Burkhard
9. Mirjam Weichselbraun
10. Victoria Herrmann


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Feb. 2013)

Februar

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Nicole Scherzinger
5. Annika Kipp
6. Angela Finger Erben
7. Micaela Schäfer
8. Oliva Wilde
9. Mila Kunis
10. Angelique Kerber


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2013)

Nach 2 Monaten wird's mal wieder ein bisschen durcheinandergewürfelt

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Felicity Jones*





*3. Delta Goodrem*



 


*4. Amber Heard*



 

*5. Taylor Swift*



 

*6. Katrina Bowden*



 

*7. Sarah Gadon*



 

*8. Gemma Arterton*



 

*9. Kerry Morgan* (Geburtsdatum leider nicht rausbekommen, Jahr ist 1987)



 

*10. Mirjam Weichselbraun*


----------



## ManuN (1 Feb. 2013)

Februar 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Annemarie warnkross
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Annika Kipp
7. Sandra Thier
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Feb. 2013)

februar - voting :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena meyer landrut

7.caroline beil

8.gülcan kamps

9.jenny elvers

10helene fischer

keine punkte gibt es für britt hagedorn:angry::devil:


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Feb. 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera





2. Ramona Drews




3. Anneke Dürkopp




4. Bea Peters
5. Verena Kerth
6. Jodie Marsh
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Daniela Haak


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2013)

F E B R U A R V O T I N G​
1.	Barbara Schöneberger




 

2.	Verona Poot




 

3.	Jeanette Bidermann




 

4.	Nazan Eckes



 

5.	Sonya Kraus




 

6.	Maria Furtwängler




 

7.	Charlotte Engelhardt




 

8.	Romana Drews	9 Stimmen




 

9.	Katharina Witt




 

10.	Susanne Bormann


----------



## Anakin (2 Feb. 2013)

Februar

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Georgia Jones
3. Juliane Raschke
4. Victoria Justice
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Annika Kipp
7. Katy Perry
8. Janina Uhse
9. Cheryl Cole
10. Kaley Cuoco


----------



## hsvmann (2 Feb. 2013)

*02/13

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Jessica Alba
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Kristina Sterz
7. Catherine Vogel
8. Shania Twain
9. Anna Kournikova
10. Mara Bergmann
10. Nina Moghaddam
10. Madeleine Wehle
10. Sandra Schneiders
*


----------



## congo64 (2 Feb. 2013)

werde mich an diesem Wochenende um die neue Auswertung kümmern.......


----------



## tort3 (2 Feb. 2013)

1. Inez Björg David
2. Sarah Engels
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Emma Watson
5. Sarah Engels
6. Arzu Bazman
7. Bernadette Kaspar
8. Alizee
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Joelina Drews


----------



## congo64 (2 Feb. 2013)

tort3 schrieb:


> 2. Sarah Engels
> 
> 5. Sarah Engels



Die Idee einem Liebling zweimal Punkte zu geben ist eigentlich verständlich.....aber nicht erlaubt.
Würdest du bitte deine Wertung nochmal abgeben, denn SO kann ich sie nicht werten


----------



## memories (2 Feb. 2013)

Mein Voting für Febuar 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Danke


----------



## duda2 (2 Feb. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Roberts
3. Isabell Horn
4. Selena Gomez
5. Sarah Engels
6. Johanna Klum
7. Julie Engelbrecht 
8. Amber Heard
9. Luisa Hartema
10. Carolin Kebekus


----------



## Walt (2 Feb. 2013)

1. Margaret ("Maggie") Dwyer, D/USA, *12.07.1985 in New York (USA)



(Deutsche Basketball-Nationalspielerin)
2. Lena Gercke
3. Stefanie Bock
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandez
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Valea Scalabrino
7. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
8. Renée Weibel
9. Diane Willems
10. Sophie Marceau
11. Alyssa Milano
10. Rike Kloster
10. Amanda Seyfried


----------



## tino2003 (3 Feb. 2013)

Februar 2013

1. Delta Goodrem:thumbup:
2. Ricki-Lee
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Maria Sharapova
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. LeAnn Rimes
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## congo64 (3 Feb. 2013)

*Wertung für Februar 2013*

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## Admiral Tojo (3 Feb. 2013)

Für den Februar:

1. Kader Loth
2. Jennifer Morrison
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Deborah Shelton
5. Holly Valance
6. Lana Turner
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Eva Herman
9. Beatrice Rosen
10. Heidi Klum
10. Catherine Deneuve 
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul 
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Feb. 2013)

Hier mein Februar-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Eva Mähl
3. Anja Petzold
4. Anita Hofmann und Alexandra Geiger
5. Katrin Huss und Juliane Hennig
6. Frauke Ludowig und Maxi Biewer
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Cornelia Wehmeyer
9. Sandra Thier und Petra Frey
10. Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz


----------



## Don Sven (3 Feb. 2013)

Februar-Voting:

1. Valea Scalabrino
2. Stefanie Bock
3. Simone Thomalla
4. Maggie Dwyer (kannte ich bisher nicht aber Walts Bild ist sehr überzeugend!!!)
5. Carolyn Genzkow, D, * 11.07.92 in Hamburg
6. Alexandra Neldel
7. Annika Kipp
8. Svenja Pages
9. Simone Hanselmann
10. Miriam Gössner
10. Julia Görges
10. Lena Gercke
10. Yana Gercke


----------



## congo64 (3 Feb. 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.02.2013, 20:48 Uhr

*01. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1255
02. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1241
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1203*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1170
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	986
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	826
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	782
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	759
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	726
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	635
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	620
13. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	609
14. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	600
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	600
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	596
17. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	567
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	563
19. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	545
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	478
21. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	445
Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	445
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	438
24. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	436
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	412
26. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	408
27. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	403
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	398
29. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	392
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	389
31. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	384
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	378
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	370
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	331
Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	331
36. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	325
37. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	322
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	310
39. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	309
40. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	305
41. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	304
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	299
43. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	295
44. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	292
45. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	290
46. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	289
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	289
48. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	284
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	284
*50. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278*
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	278
52. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	274
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	254
54. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	252
55. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	238
56. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	236
57. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	235
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	235
59. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	231
61. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	229
62. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
63. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	225
64. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
65. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	217
66. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	216
67. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	214
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	209
69. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	206
70. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
71. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
72. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	196
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	196
74. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	194
75. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	190
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	190
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	190
78. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	189
79. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	188
80. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	183
81. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
82. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	180
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	180
85. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	179
86. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	177
87. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	176
88. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	174
89. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	173
90. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
91. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
93. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	164
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	164
95. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	163
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	163
97. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	162
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	162
99. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	161
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	161
*101. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158*
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	158
103. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	156
104. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
105. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	154
106. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
108. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
109. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	144
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	144
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	144
112. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	143
113. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	142
114. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
115. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	139
116. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	138
117. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	137
118. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
119. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	134
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
122. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
123. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
124. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
125. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	127
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	127
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	127
128. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	126
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	126
130. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	125
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
133. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	123
135. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	121
136. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	119
137. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	118
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	118
139. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
141. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	113
142. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
143. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
145. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
146. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	106
147. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	104
148. Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	103
*149. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	102*
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	102
152. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
154. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
156. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	98
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	98
158. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	97
159. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
160. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	95
161. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
163. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
165. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	92
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	92
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	92
168. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	91
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	91
172. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	90
174. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	88
175. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	87
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	87
177. Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
178. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	84
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	84
181. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	83
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	83
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	83
184. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
187. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	81
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	81
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	81
193. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	80
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	80
197. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	79
198. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
*199. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76*
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
201. Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	74
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	74
203. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
204. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
205. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
206. Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	70
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	70
208. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	69
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	69
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
212. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	68
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
216. Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	67
217. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	65
219. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
220. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
222. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	61
224. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
226. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
229. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	57
231. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	56
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	56
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	56
234. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	55
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	55
237. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	54
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	54
239. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
243. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
*248. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51*
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
252. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	50
256. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
257. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	48
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	48
261. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
265. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
268. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	45
271. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	44
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	44
274. JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	43
276. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	42
279. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
284. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	40
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
290. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	39
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
*297. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38*
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
304. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
313. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
317. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
326. Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	34
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
330. Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
332. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	32
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	32
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
340. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	31
345. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
*350. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29*
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	29
361. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
372. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	27
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	27
382. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	26
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	26
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
392. Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
*397. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	24*
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
404. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
412. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
428. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	21
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
439. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*453. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
475. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
488. Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
*497. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16*
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	16
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
516. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
535. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
*550. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
571. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*599. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
617. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Margaret ("Maggie") Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*665. Abigail Clancy,	GB, 10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*725. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton, USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*779. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*848. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*900. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*972. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1039. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1109. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	2
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1175. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1241
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1170
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	826
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	635
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	620
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 609
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	600
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 600
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	563
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 478


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1255
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1203
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	986
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	782
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	759
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	726
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	596
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	567
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	545


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## congo64 (3 Feb. 2013)

In dieser Wertung noch NICHT berücksichtigt sind die Rankings von :

*gaertner23 und Don Sven
*

da ich gerade am Erstellen war.

Die beiden Rankings fließen dann selbstverständlich in die nächste Auswertung mit ein.

Ebenfalls noch nicht gewertet ist das Ranking von 

*tort3*

da er zweimal Sarah Engels gelistet hat.

Hoffe, das tort noch einmal abstimmt und somit in die Wertung kommt.


----------



## maggi77 (4 Feb. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Tamara Ecclestone
4. Katie Price
5. Carmen Electra
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Estefania Küsters
8. Sophia Tomalla
9. Annemarie Warnkros
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## tort3 (4 Feb. 2013)

tort3 schrieb:


> 1. Inez Björg David
> 2. Sarah Bogen
> 3. Lena Meyer Landrut
> 4. Emma Watson
> ...



sry, habs korrigiert


----------



## benmaroni (4 Feb. 2013)

Februar 2013

*1.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## congo64 (4 Feb. 2013)

tort3 schrieb:


> sry, habs korrigiert



Sehr schön - dann kann ich ja jetzt zählen :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## pötzi (4 Feb. 2013)

Kotz,,,,,über Geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich streiten, aber was is´n das für ne Nr. 1 ??? Ihr habt so viele ECHT schöne Frauen in Deutschland, aber DIE ??? Brrrrr


----------



## benedikt (5 Feb. 2013)

Meine Februar Liste:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Toni Garrn
05. Julia Stegner
06. Douzen Kroes
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Tessa Bergmeier
09. Marie Nasemann
10. Rosie Huntington- witley
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Heidi Klum
10. Cindy Crawford


----------



## legestoll (5 Feb. 2013)

Hier kommt meine Februar-Liste:

1. Kader Loth
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Catherine Bell
6. Gail O´Grady
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Miriam Lahnstein
9. Morgan Fairchild 
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue
Cora Schumacher


----------



## congo64 (5 Feb. 2013)

pötzi schrieb:


> Kotz,,,,,über Geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich streiten, aber was is´n das für ne Nr. 1 ??? Ihr habt so viele ECHT schöne Frauen in Deutschland, aber DIE ??? Brrrrr



Über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich streiten und DEINE Meinung sei dir gegönnt....ICH habe auch eine dazu....
Allerdings werden hier NUR abgegebene Stimmen gezählt ,zusammengerechnet und in ein Ranking verpackt.

Solche Meinungen und Diskussionen können sehr gerne an den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen durchgeführt werden....

Danke für Euer Verständnis, das HIER bitte NUR Wertungen abgegeben werden sollen.

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## ch2004 (5 Feb. 2013)

Mein Februar Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Miriam Lange
6. Judith Rakers
7. Julia Niharika-Sen
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Madeleine Wehle
10. Cornelia Wehmeyer


----------



## Kristinator (5 Feb. 2013)

Für Februar stimme ich so ab:

1. Deborah Ann Woll
2. Kader Loth
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Michelle Heaton
5. Catherine Bell
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Sabrina Salerno
8. Katy Perry
9. Mariah Carey
10. Simone Thomalla
Kim Catrall
Caroline Munro
Brigitte Bardot
Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## pötzi (5 Feb. 2013)

Gwen Stefani hat kein "e" am Ende.

Und dass alles seine Ordnung hat, hier noch ein Ranking:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Halle Berry
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Jennifer Aniston
5. Victoria Justice
6. Gwyneth Paltrow
7. Valentina Zelyaeva
8. Cindy Crawford
9. Heather Locklear
10. Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Sachse (5 Feb. 2013)

@ congo64: ganz deiner Meinung, hat hier nix zu suchen

@ pötzi: Geschmäcker sind verschieden, wie man bei allen Votings hier sehen kann, warum diese gewisse Person ganz oben ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, musste mal die einzelnen Voter durchschaun und einzeln anschreiben, warum sie diese so oft gewählt haben 

Februar Liste

mit ein paar Veränderungen, außer an Nr. 1 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Anna Kendrick
3. Jessica Chastain
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Ashley Benson
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Julianne Hough
8. Lucy Hale
9. Pixie Lott
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## StefanKa (6 Feb. 2013)

Februar 2012:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Elisabeth Harnois
3. Renée Weibel
4. Diane Willems
5. Maggie Dwyer :drip:
6. Isabell Hertel
7. Nicole Mieth
8. Felicitas Woll
9. Melanie Kogler
10. Miriam Lahnstein
10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## Rohnin (6 Feb. 2013)

1. Megan Fox
2. Jessica Alba
3. Charlize Theron
4. Cathrine Zeta Jones
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Cameron Diaz
7. Alina Vacariu
8. Elisha Cuthbert
9. Hayden Panettiere
10. Nazan Eckes


----------



## StefanKa (7 Feb. 2013)

StefanKa schrieb:


> Februar 2012:
> 
> 1. Lena Gercke
> 2. Elisabeth Harnois
> ...



Deshalb finde auch ich die deutsche Basketball-Nationalspielerin Maggie Dwyer vom Zweitligisten Grüner Stern Keltern einfach atemberaubend:


----------



## alphamaennlein (7 Feb. 2013)

Hier kommen meine Top Ten:

1. Megan Fox
2. Kaley Cuoco
3. Lena Gercke
4. Barbara Meier
5. Giselle Bündchen
6. Leah Remini
7. Wolke Hegenbarth
8. Polina Rojinski
9. Shakira
10. Ruth Moschner


----------



## Cav (7 Feb. 2013)

Februar Voting:

1. Carla Ossa
2. Nina Agdal
3. Irina Shayk
4. Ashley Greene
5. Nina Senicar
6. Michelle Keegan
7. Lena Gercke
8. Maggie Grace
9. Jessica Gomes
10. Ximena Navarrete
Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## Limobil (7 Feb. 2013)

Hier meine Februar-Stimmen:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Morgan Fairchild
5. Carolin Nytra
6. Catherine Bell
7. Deborah Shelton
8. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
9. Kari Wuhrer
10. Lisa Hartmann
10. Heidi Klum
10. Allessandra Mussolini
10. Katy Perry
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## Darkshadows (9 Feb. 2013)

1. Kylie Minogue
2. Dannii Minogue
3. Mia Aegerter
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Laura Vandervoort
6. Reah Remini
7. Jessica Biel
8- Jessica Alba
9. Katherine Heigl
10 Victoria Justice


----------



## Petzi168 (10 Feb. 2013)

Hallo hier meine Wertung!

1 Alisa Millano
2 Claudia Christan
3 Tia Carrer
4 Teri Hatcher
5 Jennifer Love Hawitt
6 Miley Cyrus
7 Paris Hilton
8 Shannen Doherty
9 Halle Berry
10 Barbara Schöneberger

Gruß Petzi168


----------



## congo64 (10 Feb. 2013)

pötzi schrieb:


> Gwen Stefani hat kein "e" am Ende.



ist geändert - Danke


----------



## congo64 (10 Feb. 2013)

Puuuhh...ein hartes Stück Arbeit...wenn mal drei Tage außer Form ist (etwas erkältet) dann sammelt sich ja ganz schön was an - RESPEKT Männers :thumbup:

Habe jetzt aber alles gezählt, aufgenommen und zugeordnet.

Morgen gibt es dann ein aktuelles Ranking


----------



## congo64 (11 Feb. 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 11.02.2013, 17:48 Uhr

01. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1283
02. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1251
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1237
04.Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1195
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	990
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	838
07. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	782
08. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	774
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	726
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	647
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	635
13. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	609
14. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	606
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	604
16. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	602
17. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	575
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	571
19. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	555
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	495
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	462
22. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	445
23. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	443
24. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	438
25. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	412
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	412
27. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	411
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	398
29. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	392
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	391
Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	391
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	378
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	371
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	338
35. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	332
36. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	331
37. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	330
38. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	311
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	311
40. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	308
41. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	306
42. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	305
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	302
44. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	299
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	293
46. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	289
Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	289
48. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	288
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	288
*50. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	284*
51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	279
52. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278
53. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	254
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	254
55. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	247
56. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	238
57. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	236
58. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	235
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	235
60. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	231
62. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	229
63. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	225
64. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
65. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	217
67. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	216
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	211
69. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
70. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	209
71. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	204
72. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	200
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
74. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	199
75. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	197
76. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	196
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	196
78. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	194
79. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	189
80. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	188
81. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	185
82. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	183
83. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
84. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
85. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	180
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	180
87. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	179
88. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	177
89. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	174
90. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	173
91. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	171
92. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
93. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
95. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	165
96. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	164
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	164
98. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	163
99. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	162
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	162
*101. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	161*
102. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	158
103. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	158
104. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
105. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	154
106. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	151
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	151
108. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	150
109. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
111. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
112. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	145
113. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	144
114. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
115. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
116. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	139
117. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	138
118. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	137
119. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
121. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	134
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
123. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
124. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
125. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	128
127. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	127
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	127
129. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	126
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	126
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	126
132. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
134. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	123
136. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	121
137. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	119
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	118
139. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	116
Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
142. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	113
143. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	111
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
145. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	110
146. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
147. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	107
149. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	106
*151. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	105*
152. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	104
153. Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	103
154. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	102
156. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
157. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	100
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
160. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	98
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	98
162. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
164. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
165. Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	95
166. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
167. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	93
170. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	92
171. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	91
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	91
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	91
176. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
177. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	89
178. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	88
179. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	87
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	87
181. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	85
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	85
183. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	84
185. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	83
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	83
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	83
189. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
191. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	81
195. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	80
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	80
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	80
199. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	79
*200. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	78*
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	78
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
203. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	77
204. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
206. Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	74
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	74
208. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
209. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	72
210. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
211. Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	70
212. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	69
Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
215. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
219. Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	67
220. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	65
222. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	63
224. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	62
227. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	61
229. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
231. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	59
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	59
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
236. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	58
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	58
238. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	57
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	57
242. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	56
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	56
244. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
245. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
247. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
*251. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	52*
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
255. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
260. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	50
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	50
263. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	49
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
266. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	48
268. Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
272. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	46
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	46
276. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
278. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	44
280. JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
281. Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	42
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
285. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
289. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
295. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
*302. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38*
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
309. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	37
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
318. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
325. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
333. Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	34
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
337. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	33
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	33
343. Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
347. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	31
*352. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30*
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	30
358. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
367. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
378. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	27
388. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	26
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
*398. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25*
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
404. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
412. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	23
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
421. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
437. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*446. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20*
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
459. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
481. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
494. Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
*504. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	16*
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
524. Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
545. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
*561. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
583. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*611. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*630. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carla Ossa,	COL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*675. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	9
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*740. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	8
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*795. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*861. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*914. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*984. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1053. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1124. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	2
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1092. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1251
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1195
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	838
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	647
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	635
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 609
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 604
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,, 602
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	571
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 495


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1283
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1237
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	990
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	782
5. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	774
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	726
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	606
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	575
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	555


Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Cav (11 Feb. 2013)

Danke für das aktualisieren der Liste. :thx:

Eine Kleinigkeit ist mir aufgefallen: Allison Stokke ist zweimal im Ranking:



> Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
> 914. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5



Und zwei Geburtsdaten hab ich noch:
Nina Agdal ist am 26.03.1992 geboren und Carla Ossa am 28.06.1985.


----------



## congo64 (12 Feb. 2013)

:thx: Cav - das eine werde ich überprüfen und ggf. ändern.
Die Daten werde ich im nächsten Ranking einpflegen.

Schön das ihr aufpaßt und helfend zur Seite steht :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## szymasnki (13 Feb. 2013)

one and only sila sahin


----------



## congo64 (13 Feb. 2013)

szymasnki schrieb:


> one and only sila sahin



das ist ja schön, aber drei Damen sollten es laut Regeln schon sein.
Falls du mitmachen möchtest, bitte noch einmal mit Rangfolge wenn es geht.


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (16 Feb. 2013)

Februar: 

*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Aimee Teegarden*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Feb. 2013)

1. Sara Carbonero
2. Helene Fischer
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Mila Kunis
5. Ashley Tisdale
6. Lena Gercke
7. Alex Morgan
8. Jessica Michibata
9. Michelle Keegan
10. Maria Menounos


----------



## German_Drift_King (20 Feb. 2013)

1. Brittany Barbour & Amber Heard
2. Magdalena Neuner
3. Juliette Menke
4. Eva Padberg
5. Denise Richards
6. Katy Perry
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Georgia Jones
9. Evangeline Lilly
10. Olivia Wilde


----------



## Apus72 (20 Feb. 2013)

Obwohl es mir völlig widerstrebt in einem Ranking mitzumachen, bei dem ausgerechnet K. Loth führt, warum auch immer, mach ich auch mal mit 

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy


----------



## ditsch (22 Feb. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Elisha Cuthbert
3.Jessica Biel
4.Kate Beckinsale
5. Mila Kunis
6. Selena Gomez
7. Stacy Keibler
8. Slyvie van der Vaart
9. Gemma Arterton
10. Hayden Panettiere


----------



## Afefan (26 Feb. 2013)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Juliane Hielscher
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Madeleine Wehle
5. Tania Rincón
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Nela Panghy Lee
8. Maike von Bremen
9. Roberta Bieling
10. Gillian Anderson


----------



## PromiFan (27 Feb. 2013)

Nun auch mal meine Liste für Februar:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Kay-Sölve Richter
3.) Stefanie Hertel
4.) Andrea Kaiser
5.) Ivonne Schönherr
6.) Diana Staehly
7.) Kathryn Morris
8.) Silvana Koch-Mehrin
9.) Katja Kipping
10.) Gundula Gause


----------



## maggi77 (27 Feb. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Worner (Karpova)
3. Monica Bellucci
4. Lauren Pope
5. Sophia Thomalla
6. Nicole Safft
7. Daniela Crudu
8. Verona Pooth
9. Katie Price
10.Sonya Kraus


----------



## Stranger777 (27 Feb. 2013)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Sophie Schütt
3. Inka Schneider
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Andrea Berg
6. Claudia Kleinert
7. Annette Frier
8. Janine Kunze
9. Brit Hagedorn
10. Kim Fisher


----------



## david1988lux (28 Feb. 2013)

Super Arbeit echt


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2013)

maggi77 schrieb:


> 1. Ramona Drews
> 2. Angela Worner (Karpova)
> 3. Monica Bellucci
> 4. Lauren Pope
> ...



Du hast bereits am 04.02.2013 gevotet - für Februar kann ich das also nicht werten,
Bitte sage mir, ob ich es ab morgen für März nehmen soll - oder du für März NEU votest.

Danke


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2013)

david1988lux schrieb:


> Super Arbeit echt



:thx: freut mich zu hören


----------



## Quick Nick (1 März 2013)

März Voting:

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Janina Uhse
8. Rachael Carpani
9. Alida Kurras
10. Natalya Neidhart


----------



## Cherubini (1 März 2013)

1. Anneke Dürkopp
2. Brianna Brown
3. Alex Morgan
4. Natalie Portman
5. Kelly Brook
6. Maria Menounos
7. Alena Gerber
8. Kristen Stewart
9. Julia Görges
10. Paula Schramm
10. Lena Gercke
10. Andrea Kaiser
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## legestoll (1 März 2013)

Hier kommt meine März-Liste:

1. Kader Loth
2. Deborah Shelton
3. Catherine Bell
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Gail O´Grady
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Miriam Lahnstein
9. Morgan Fairchild 
10. Amy Childs
Marisol Nichols
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Dannii Minogue
Cora Schumacher


----------



## legestoll (1 März 2013)

david1988lux schrieb:


> Super Arbeit echt



Ja, das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen! Danke auch von mir!!


----------



## benedikt (1 März 2013)

Meine März Liste 

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Tessa Bergmeier
05. Douzen Kroes
06. Rosie Huntington- Whitley
07. Toni Garrn
08. Julia Stegner
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Heidi Klum
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Cindy Crawford
10. Kate Moss


----------



## Xtinalover (1 März 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Hadiya Hohmann
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman


----------



## teufel 60 (1 März 2013)

meine punkte für märz :

1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena meyer landrut

7.jenny elvers

8.caroline beil

9.gülcan kamps

10helene fischer

keine punkte gibt es für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 März 2013)

März:


*#1 Emily VanCamp* 





*#2 Julie Gonzalo* 





*#3 Vanessa Marano* 





*#4 Natalie Portman* 





*#5 Maggie Grace* 





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski* 





*#7 Aimee Teegarden* 





*#8 Michelle Williams* 





*#9 Shiri Appleby* 





*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2013)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Delta Goodrem*





*3. Felicity Jones*



 

*4. Amber Heard*



 


*5. Sarah Gadon*



 

*6. Taylor Swift*





*7. Maggie Grace*



 

*8. Katheryn Winnick* CAN, 17.12.1977 in Toronto/CAN





*9. Bella Heathcote* AUS, 03.03.1988 in Melbourne/AUS





*10. Katrina Bowden*


----------



## maggi77 (1 März 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> Du hast bereits am 04.02.2013 gevotet - für Februar kann ich das also nicht werten,
> Bitte sage mir, ob ich es ab morgen für März nehmen soll - oder du für März NEU votest.
> 
> Danke



nehme mein voting bitte für märz

thx


----------



## congo64 (1 März 2013)

maggi77 schrieb:


> nehme mein voting bitte für märz
> 
> thx



ok - mache ich dann.....werde versuchen am WE ein aktuelles Ranking zu veröffentlichen


----------



## ManuN (1 März 2013)

März 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Annika Kipp
7. Sandra Thier
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## memories (1 März 2013)

Mein Voting für März 2013:

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz


----------



## tino2003 (1 März 2013)

Mein Voting für März 2013:

1. Delta Goodrem 
2. Ricki-Lee
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Maria Sharapova
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. LeAnn Rimes
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## congo64 (2 März 2013)

*Voting für März 2013*

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## tort3 (2 März 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Bogen
3. Emma Watson
4. Joelina Drews
5. Sarah Engels
6. Inez Björg David
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Fernanda Brandao
10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## congo64 (2 März 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 02.03.2013, 12:32 Uhr

*1. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1293
2. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1273
3. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1253*
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1211
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1006
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	847
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	785
8. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	782
9. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	746
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	649
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	642
13. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	624
14. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	618
15. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	609
16. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	602
17. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	600
18. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	583
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	571
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	495
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	462
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	462
23. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	456
24. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	445
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	421
26. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	420
27. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	419
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	407
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	399
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	392
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	392
32. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	382
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	380
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	345
35. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	340
36. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	337
37. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	331
38. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	319
39. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	314
40. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	311
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	311
42. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	307
43. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	302
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	302
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	302
46. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	297
47. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	293
48. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	291
49. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	290
*50. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	289*
51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	279
52. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	261
54. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	254
55. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	249
56. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	247
57. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	245
58. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	243
59. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	237
60. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	235
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	235
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	235
63. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
64. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	220
66. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
67. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	216
69. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	211
70. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
71. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	209
72. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	204
73. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	202
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	202
75. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	200
Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	200
78. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	198
79. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	197
80. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	196
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	196
82. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	194
83. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	188
84. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	185
85. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	183
86. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
87. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
88. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	180
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	180
90. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	175
91. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	174
92. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	173
93. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	171
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	171
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	171
96. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
97. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
99. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	164
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	164
*101. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	163*
102. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	162
103. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	161
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	160
105. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	156
106. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
107. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	154
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	154
109. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	151
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	151
111. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
113. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
114. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	146
115. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	144
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	144
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	144
118. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
119. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	142
120. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
121. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
122. Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	135
123. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	134
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
125. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
127. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	132
128. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	130
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	130
130. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
132. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	128
133. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	127
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	127
135. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	126
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	126
137. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	125
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 125
139. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	124
140. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	120
141. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	118
142. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	116
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
144. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	113
145. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	112
146. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
147. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
148. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	108
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	108
*150. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	107*
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	107
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	107
153. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	106
155. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	104
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	104
157. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	103
158. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
160. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
162. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
164. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
165. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	96
167. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	95
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	95
169. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
170. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	93
174. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	91
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	91
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	91
178. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
179. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	89
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	89
181. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	88
182. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	87
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	87
184. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	85
185. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	84
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	84
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	84
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	84
190. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	83
192. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	82
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
196. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	81
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	81
199. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	80
*201. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	79*
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	79
203. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	78
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	78
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	78
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	78
208. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
210. Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	74
211. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
212. Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	72
213. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	71
215. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
217. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	68
219. Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	66
220. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	65
222. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	64
223. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	63
225. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
227. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	61
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	61
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	61
231. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
234. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
237. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	58
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	58
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	58
240. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	57
244. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	56
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	56
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	56
247. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
248. Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
*250. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53*
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
253. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
257. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	51
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
264. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
266. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
268. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	48
270. Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
273. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	46
276. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	45
281. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	44
283. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
287. Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
290. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
295. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
*302. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39*
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elisabeth Seitz,	D, 04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
307. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
314. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
323. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	36
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
329. Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
335. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	34
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	34
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	34
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	34
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
341. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	33
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	33
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	33
348. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
*351. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	31*
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	31
354. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	30
360. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
371. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
384. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	27
392. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	26
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
*401. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25*
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
407. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	24
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
416. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
424. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
441. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*452. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20*
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
463. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
483. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
494. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
*507. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16*
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
527. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	15
*548. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
567. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	13
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
589. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*617. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*635. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*682. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	9
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*745. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	8
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*803. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*866. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*921. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?), 5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*990. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1060. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1135. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1202. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1273
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1211
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	847
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	649
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	642
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 618
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 609
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,, 602
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	571
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 495


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1293
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1253
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1006
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	785
5. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	782
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	746
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	624
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	600
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	583



Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## congo64 (2 März 2013)

*Kleine Spielerei *


----------



## Afefan (2 März 2013)

Mein März Voting:
1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Elise Chaissing
4. Madeleine Wehle
5. Miriam Wimmer
6. Juliane Hielscher
7. Bettina Zimmermann
8. Annemarie Warnkross
9. Andrea Petkovic
10.Tania Rincón, 15.12.86, La Piedad, Michoacán, Mexiko
10. Rebecca Mir

und :thx: für die ganze Arbeit


----------



## Harry1982 (2 März 2013)

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Lena Gercke
9. Victoria Justice
10. Kate Beckinsale

:happy09


----------



## pansox (3 März 2013)

1.Sonya Kraus
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Michelle Hunziker
4. Barbara Schöneberger
5. Slyvie van der Vaart
6. Angelina Jolie
7. Sila Sahin 
8. Katarina Witt
9. Jennifer Aniston
10. Janine Kunze


----------



## mephisto5 (3 März 2013)

mein märz voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Julie Benz
3. Erica Durance
4. Emina Jahovic
5. Miriam Lange
6. Clara Morgane
7. Katja Burkard
8. Heike Trinker
9. Ulrike Frank
10. Alex Morgan


----------



## benmaroni (3 März 2013)

März 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## gaertner23 (3 März 2013)

:thumbup:

hier mein März-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Nela Panghy-Lee und Anita Hofmann
3. Anja Petzold
4. Eva Mähl und Bettina Cramer
5. Sandra Thier
6. Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz
7. Cornelia Wehmeyer
8. Annika Kipp und Marlene Lufen
9. Frauke Ludowig
10.Inka Schneider und Katrin Huß

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apus72 (3 März 2013)

Ich auch :

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy


----------



## Anakin (4 März 2013)

Das März Voting

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Georgia Jones
3. Chyler Leigh
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Annika Kipp
6. Julia Ann
7. Christina Jolie
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Natalie Portman
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 März 2013)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Caroline Wozniacki
3. Angela Finger Erben
4. Janina Uhse
5. Mila Kunis
6. Micaela Schäfer
7. Annika Kipp
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Olivia Wilde
10. Katy Perry


----------



## brian69 (4 März 2013)

*März 2013*

*1. Olivia Wilde
2. Maria Menounos
3. Charlize Theron
4. Camilla Belle
5. Diane Kruger
6. Monica Bellucci
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Ashley Green
9. Penelope Cruz *

*:angry:...übrigens, was die momentane Nr. 1 angeht:
Da kann man Camilla Parker Bowles auch zur Miss Universum wählen:devil:kopf99*​


----------



## Ralf1972 (4 März 2013)

Mein Voting für den März 2013:

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	*Nazan Eckes*
3.	*Angela Finger-Erben*
4.	Lena Neuner
5.	Mareille Höppner
6.	Frauke Ludowig
7.	Sylvie van der Vaart
8.	Lena Meyer-Landruth
9.	Ruth Moschner
10.	Linda Zervakis


----------



## Walt (4 März 2013)

*.... und hier ist Walts Voting für den Monat März 2013:*

*1.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman*






*2.	Lena Gercke*





*3.	Amanda Seyfried*





*4.	Alexandra Neldel*





*5.	Diane Willems*



http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384779_221565691248903_686978140_n.jpg[/IMG]

*6.	Stefnie Bock*





*7.	Sophie Marceau *





*8.	Felicitas Woll*





*9.	Alyssa Milano*





*10. Barbara Prakopenka *


----------



## Walt (4 März 2013)

Sorry, mein vorheriger Beutrag ist mir leider missglückt. Hoffe, man kann ihn dennoch gebrauchen.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (4 März 2013)

Zum Zählen reicht es schon, Walt ...


----------



## Würfelmeister (4 März 2013)

Meine Top 10


1. Avril Lavigne
2. Salma Hayek 
3. Shakira
4. Kristen Stewart
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Liv Tyler
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Pink
9.Keira Knightley
10. Cristina Scabbia


----------



## ch2004 (5 März 2013)

Mein März Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Inka Schneider
4. Miriam Lange
5. Judith Rakers
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Julia Niharika-Sen
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Cornelia Wehmeyer
10. Antje Wöhnke


----------



## duda2 (5 März 2013)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Sylvie van der Vaart
3. Luisa Hartema
4. Isabell Horn
5. Emma Roberts
6. Lena Gercke
7. Mirjam Weichselbraun
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Helene Fischer
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## StefanKa (5 März 2013)

1. Melanie Kogler
2. Diane Willems
3. Maggie Dwyer
4. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
5. Janina Isabell Bartoly
6. Nicole Mieth
7. Iris Mareike Steen
8. Janina Uhse
9. Valea Scalabrino
10. Joy Lee Juana Abiola
10. Mine Voss
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## Sachse (5 März 2013)

März-Liste (same as Februar  )

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Jessica Chastain
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Ashley Benson
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Julianne Hough
8. Lucy Hale
9. Pixie Lott
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Don Sven (6 März 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Valea Scalabrino
3. Felicitas Woll
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Anneke Dürrkopp
6. Yana Gercke
7. Rike Kloster
8. Britney Spears
9. Angelina Jolie
10. Svenja Pages


----------



## congo64 (6 März 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.03.2013, 21:32 Uhr

*1. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1293
Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1293
3. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1282*
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1211
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1019
6. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	847
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	805
8. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	791
9. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	761
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	659
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	642
13. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	636
14. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	624
15. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	618
16. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	612
17. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	610
18. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	601
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	582
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	497
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	467
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	462
23. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	461
24. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	448
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	434
26. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	428
27. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	420
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	407
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	404
30. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	393
31. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	392
Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	392
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	380
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	347
35. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	346
36. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	337
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	337
38. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	331
39. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	329
40. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	319
41. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	318
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	313
43. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	307
44. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	303
45. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	302
46. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	300
47. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	297
48. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	293
49. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	292
*50. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	291*
51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	286
52. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	278
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	261
54. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	256
55. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	254
56. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	249
57. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	245
58. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	243
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	243
60. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	239
61. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	237
62. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	235
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	233
64. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
65. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
66. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
67. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
68. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	216
69. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	215
70. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	214
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	214
72. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
73. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	208
74. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	207
75. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	204
76. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	202
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	202
78. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	200
80. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	198
81. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	197
82. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	196
83. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	191
84. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	188
85. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	185
86. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	183
87. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
88. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
89. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	180
90. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	178
91. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	176
92. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	175
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	175
94. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	174
95. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	173
96. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	171
97. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
98. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	167
99. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
*100. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	164*
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	164
102. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	162
103. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	161
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	160
105. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	157
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	157
107. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	156
108. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	155
110. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	151
111. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	150
112. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	149
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
115. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
116. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	146
117. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	145
118. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	144
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	144
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	144
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	144
122. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
123. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
124. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	138
125. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	137
126. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
127. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
128. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
129. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	132
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
131. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	129
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 129
135. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	128
136. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	127
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	127
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	126
139. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	125
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	125
141. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	120
142. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	118
143. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	117
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	117
145. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
146. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	113
147. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
148. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	110
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	110
*150. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109*
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	109
152. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	108
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	108
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	108
155. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	107
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	107
157. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
158. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	104
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	104
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	104
161. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	103
162. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
164. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
165. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
167. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	99
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	99
169. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
170. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	96
172. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	95
173. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
174. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	93
178. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	91
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	91
182. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	90
184. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	89
185. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	88
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	88
187. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	87
188. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	85
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	85
190. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	84
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	84
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	84
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	84
195. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	83
197. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	82
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	82
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	82
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
*203. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81*
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	81
205. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	80
207. Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	79
208. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	78
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	78
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	78
212. Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	77
213. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
215. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
216. Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	72
217. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
218. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
220. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	68
222. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	67
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	67
224. Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	66
225. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
226. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	64
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	64
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	64
229. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
230. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	62
233. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	61
235. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
238. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
241. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	58
242. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	57
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	57
248. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	56
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	56
*250. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55*
251. Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	54
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	54
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
255. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
258. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
262. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
267. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	50
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
271. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
273. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	48
275. Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
278. Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	46
280. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	45
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	45
286. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	44
288. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
292. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
295. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
*300. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40*
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
306. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
312. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
320. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
328. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	36
335. Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	35
342. Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	34
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
345. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	33
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	33
*351. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32*
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
354. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	31
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	31
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	31
359. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
366. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
376. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
390. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	27
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	27
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	27
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
*399. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26*
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	26
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
408. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
413. Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
421. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
429. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
*446. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21*
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
457. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
468. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
487. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
*498. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	17*
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
509. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
531. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	15
*553. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
574. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	13
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*596. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
625. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*644. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*691. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*754. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*811. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*873. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	6
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*931. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*999. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1069. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1140. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1208. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



* TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1293
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1211
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	847
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	659
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	642
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 618
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 612
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 610
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	582
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 497


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1293
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1282
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1019
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	805
5. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	791
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	761
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	662
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	636
9. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	624
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	601



Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## hsvmann (8 März 2013)

*03 / 13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Rebecca Mir	
3. Carly Rae Jepsen	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Kate Beckinsale	
7. Nina Moghaddam	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Delta Goodrem	
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Cav (9 März 2013)

März Voting:

1. Carla Ossa
2. Ashley Greene
3. Nina Agdal
4. Irina Shayk
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Lena Gercke
7. Nina Senicar
8. Maggie Grace
9. Stana Katić
10. Jessica Gomes

Bilder dazu sind in meiner Sig. :WOW:


----------



## Kristinator (9 März 2013)

Für den März stimme ich so ab:

1. Kader Loth
2. Michelle Heaton
3. Deborah Ann Woll
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Sabrina Salerno
6. Tiffany Thiessen
7. Catherine Bell
8. Katy Perry
9. Mariah Carey
10. Simone Thomalla
Kim Catrall
Caroline Munro
Brigitte Bardot
Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## chasteboy (9 März 2013)

1. Mandy Grace Capristo
2. Jeanette Biedermann
3. Martina Hill
4. Heidi Klum
5. Ruth Moschner
6. Mischa Barton
7. Kirsten Dunst
8. Janine Kunze
9. Kim Fisher
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Limobil (9 März 2013)

Hier meine März-Stimmen:

1. Barbara Niven
2. Kader Loth
3. Morgan Fairchild
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Deborah Shelton
6. Catherine Bell
7. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
8. Allessandra Mussolini
9. Carolin Nytra
10. Lisa Hartmann
10. Heidi Klum
10. Kari Wuhrer
10. Katy Perry
10. Kim Wilde


----------



## pötzi (12 März 2013)

für März:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Halle Berry
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Jennifer Aniston
5. Victoria Justice
6. Gwyneth Paltrow
7. Valentina Zelyaeva
8. Cindy Crawford
9. Heather Locklear
10. Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## congo64 (16 März 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.03.2013, 10:00 Uhr


*01. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1312
02. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1308
03. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1287*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1225
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1019
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	853
07. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	805
08. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	791
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	761
10. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	671
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	666
12. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	651
13. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	636
14. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	624
15. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	618
16. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	614
17. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	612
18. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	611
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	590
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	497
21. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	471
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	467
23. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	461
24. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	448
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	434
26. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	428
27. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	420
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	407
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	404
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	400
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	393
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	392
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	380
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	354
35. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	346
36. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	337
Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	337
38. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	331
39. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	329
40. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	319
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	319
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	313
43. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	312
44. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	307
45. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	302
46. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	300
47. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	297
48. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	294
49. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	292
*50. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	291*
51. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	288
52. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	286
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	261
54. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	257
55. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	256
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	256
57. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	247
58. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	243
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	243
60. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	239
61. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	237
62. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	235
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	233
64. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
65. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
66. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	220
67. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
68. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
69. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	216
70. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	215
71. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	214
72. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
73. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	208
74. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	207
75. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	206
76. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	204
77. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	202
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	202
79. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	200
81. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	198
82. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	196
83. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	194
84. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	191
85. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	188
86. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	183
87. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
88. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
89. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	180
90. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	179
91. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	176
92. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	175
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	175
94. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	174
95. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	173
96. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	171
97. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
98. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	167
99. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
*100. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	164*
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	164
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	164
103. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	162
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	162
105. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	160
106. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	157
107. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	156
108. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	155
110. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	152
111. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	150
112. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	149
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
115. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
116. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	146
117. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	145
118. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	144
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	144
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	144
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	144
122. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
123. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
124. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	138
125. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	137
126. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
127. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
128. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
129. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	132
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
131. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	129
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 129
135. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	128
136. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	127
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	127
138. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	126
139. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	125
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	125
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	125
142. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	120
143. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	117
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	117
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	117
147. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
148. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
149. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	110
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	110
*151. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109*
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	109
153. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	108
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	108
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	108
156. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	107
157. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
158. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	104
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	104
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	104
161. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	103
162. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	102
165. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
166. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
168. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	99
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	99
170. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
171. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
173. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	95
174. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
175. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	93
179. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	91
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	91
183. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
184. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	89
185. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	88
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	88
187. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	87
188. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	85
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	85
190. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	84
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	84
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	84
196. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
197. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	82
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	82
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	82
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
*203. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81*
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	81
205. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	80
207. Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	79
208. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	78
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	78
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	78
212. Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	77
213. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
215. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
216. Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	72
217. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
218. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
220. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	68
222. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	67
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	67
224. Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	66
225. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
226. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	64
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	64
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	64
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	64
230. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
231. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	62
234. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	61
236. Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
239. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
242. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	58
243. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	57
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	57
249. Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	56
*250. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55*
251. Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	54
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	54
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
255. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
259. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
264. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	51
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
270. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	50
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
274. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
275. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
276. Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
279. Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	46
281. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	45
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	45
287. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	44
289. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
293. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	42
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
297. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
*301. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40*
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
308. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
314. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	38
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
323. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL, 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
331. Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	36
336. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	35
344. Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	34
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
348. Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	33
*353. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32*
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
356. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	31
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	31
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	31
362. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
369. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
379. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
394. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	27
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	27
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
*401. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26*
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
409. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
414. Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	24
423. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
431. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
*447. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21*
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
458. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
471. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
490. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	18
*503. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	17*
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	17
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	17
514. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
534. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	15
*557. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
578. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	13
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*598. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
627. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*646. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*694. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*756. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*813. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*875. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*931. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*999. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1069. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1141. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1208. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1308
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1225
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	853
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	666
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	651
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 618
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 614
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 612
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	590
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 497


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1312
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1287
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1019
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	805
5. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	791
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	761
7. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	671
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	636
9. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	624
10. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	611



*Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## JohnDaniels (18 März 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Julia Görges*
4. Amelie Klever
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Elisabeth Engstler
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## Admiral Tojo (24 März 2013)

Spät dran mit dem März-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Jennifer Morrison
5. Holly Valance
6. Lana Turner
7. Simone Thomalla
8. Eva Herman
9. Catherine Deneuve
10. Beatrice Rosen
10. Heidi Klum
10. Marina Sirtis
10. Paula Abdul
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Freibier (31 März 2013)

1. Mariah Carey 2. Shakira 3. Angelina Jolie 4. Jennifer Lopez
5. Beyonce 6.Collien Fernandes 7. Spears 8. Rihanna 9. Emma Watson 
10. Christina Hendricks 10. Elisabeth Seitz 10.Palina Rojinski


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Apr. 2013)

April Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Janina Uhse
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## tort3 (1 Apr. 2013)

1. Emma Watson




2. Lena Meyer Landrut




3. Sarah Bogen




4. Inez Björg David




5. Sarah Engels




6. Katy Perry




7. Sophia Thomalla




8. Helene Fischer




9.Mandy Capristo




10. Sila Sahin


----------



## congo64 (1 Apr. 2013)

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## benedikt (1 Apr. 2013)

Mein April Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Candice Swanepoel
04. Irina Shayk
05. Rebecca Mir
06. Toni Garrn
07. Doutzen Kroes
08. Tessa Bergmeier
09. Heidi Klum
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Kate Moss
10. Julia Stegner
10. Julia Dietze


----------



## Walt (1 Apr. 2013)

Kein Aprilscherz:

1.	Lena Gercke





2.	Stefanie Bock




3.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman




4.	Alyssa Milano




5.	Sophie Marceau




6.	Kate Beckinsale




7.	Felicitas Woll




8.	Diane Willems




9.	Melanie Kogler




10.	Iris Mareike Steen





Gruß
Walt


----------



## tino2003 (1 Apr. 2013)

Hier mein April-Voting:

*1. Delta Goodrem* 
2. Ricki-Lee
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Maria Sharapova
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## ManuN (1 Apr. 2013)

April 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2013)

April-Girls 

1. Diane Kruger



 

2. Delta Goodrem



 

3. Felicity Jones



 

4. Amber Heard



 

5. Sarah Gadon





6. Taylor Swift



 

7. Maggie Grace



 


8. Katrina Bowden



 

9. Bella Heathcote



 

10. Katheryn Winnick





10. Deborah Francois, BEL, 24.05.87 in Lüttich/Belgien


----------



## benmaroni (1 Apr. 2013)

April 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Cav (2 Apr. 2013)

April Voting:

1. Ashley Greene




2. Carla Ossa




3. Nina Agdal




4. Irina Shayk




5. Michelle Keegan




6. Lena Gercke




7. Maggie Grace




8. Stana Katić




9. Jessica Gomes




10. Nina Senicar




10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Cherubini (2 Apr. 2013)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Lena Gercke
4. Annemarie Eilfeld
5. Nora Ferjani
6. Irina Shayk
7. Anna Fenninger
8. Kelly Brook
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Paula Schramm
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## Afefan (2 Apr. 2013)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Nela Panghy Lee
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Annemarie Warnkross
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Madeleine Wehle
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Juliane Hielscher
9. Andrea Petkovic
10. Collien Ulmen-Fernandez
10. Kate Beckinsale
10. Johanna Klum
10. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Julia Görges


----------



## teufel 60 (2 Apr. 2013)

meine punkte für april :


1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena meyer landrut

7.helene fischer

8.michelle

9.jenny elvers

10gülcan kamps

keine punkte für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:


----------



## maggi77 (2 Apr. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Tamara Ecclestone
5. Davorka Tovilo
6. Verona Pooth
7. Sarah Connor
8. Monica Belluci
9. Sonya Kraus
10.Katie Price


----------



## Don Sven (2 Apr. 2013)

April 2013:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Amanda Seyfried





3. Janina Flieger





4. Felicitas Woll





5. Rebecca Mir





6. Alexandra Neldel





7. Diane Willems





8. Janina Uhse





9. Maggie Dwyer





10. Iris Mareike Steen


----------



## gaertner23 (2 Apr. 2013)

hier mein Aprilvoting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Anita Hofmann und Katrin Huss
4. Maxi Biewer
5. Anja Heyde
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer und Annika Kipp
7. Frauke Ludowig
8. Jennifer Knäble und Eva Mähl
9. Simone Stelzer
10. Patricia Schäfer und Susanne Kronzucker


----------



## pötzi (2 Apr. 2013)

für April:

1. Halle Berry
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Gwyneth Paltrow
5. Victoria Justice
6. Nicole Kidman
7. Valentina Zelyaeva
8. Cindy Crawford
9. Shakira
10. Nena


----------



## memories (3 Apr. 2013)

Mein Voting für April 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## brian69 (3 Apr. 2013)

*meine Top 10*


*01. Olivia Wilde
02. Maria Menounos
03. Charlize Theron
04. Kate Beckinsale
05. Camilla Belle
06. Diane Kruger
07. Monica Bellucci
08. Jennifer Morrison
09. Ashley Green
10. Penelope Cruz*



 























 ​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Apr. 2013)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Odette Annable
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Caroline Wozniacki
6. Annika Kipp
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## duda2 (3 Apr. 2013)

1. Isabell Horn
2- Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Vanessa Meisinger
4. Johanna Klum
5. Lena Gercke
6. Nina Moghaddam
7. Emma Roberts
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Sylvie van der Vaart
10. Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## StefanKa (3 Apr. 2013)

April:

1. Lena Gercke




2. Sarah Bogen




3. Sarah Ulrich




4. Renée Weibel




5. Mascha Müller




6. Alexandra Neldel




7. Diane Willems




8. Celia Kim




9. Joy Lee Juana Abiola-Müller




10. Valea Scalabrino




10. Sarah Tkotsch


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Apr. 2013)

1.Christina Aguilera




2.Bea Peters
3.Ramona Drews
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6.Janin Reinhardt
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Vivian Wulff
10.Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## hsvmann (3 Apr. 2013)

*04 / 13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Rebecca Mir	
3. Carly Rae Jepsen	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Kate Beckinsale	
7. Nina Moghaddam	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Delta Goodrem	
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## congo64 (4 Apr. 2013)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.04.2013, 21:57 Uhr



*01. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1347
02. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1337
03. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1322*

04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1244
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1040
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	861
07. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	837
08. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	799
09. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	784
10. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	673
11. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	672
12. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	671
13. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	658
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	651
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	642
16. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	627
17. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	620
18. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	615
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	608
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	504
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	477
22. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	473
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	471
24. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	452
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	449
26. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	437
27. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	420
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	416
29. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	412
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	403
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	400
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	398
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	391
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	361
35. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	353
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	353
37. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	346
38. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	344
39. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	341
40. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	337
41. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	330
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	324
43. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	320
44. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	314
45. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	307
46. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	302
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	302
48. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	300
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	298
*50. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	296*
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	295
52. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	292
53. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	277
54. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	274
55. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	272
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	266
57. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	257
58. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	250
59. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	246
60. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	243
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	243
62. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	239
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	233
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	233
65. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
66. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
67. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	221
68. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	220
69. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
70. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
71. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	216
72. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	214
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	214
74. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	210
76. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	208
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	208
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	206
79. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	205
80. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	204
81. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	202
82. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	200
84. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	198
85. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	191
86. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	190
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	190
88. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	186
89. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
90. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
92. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	180
93. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	176
94. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	175
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	175
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	175
97. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	174
98. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	173
99. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	172
*100. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	171*
101. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
102. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	169
103. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	168
104. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	167
105. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
106. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	163
107. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	162
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	162
109. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	160
110. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	159
111. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	158
112. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	156
113. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
114. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	151
115. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
118. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	148
119. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	147
121. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	146
122. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	144
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	144
124. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
125. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
126. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	137
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	137
128. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
129. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	134
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
131. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	133
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
134. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	132
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	132
137. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	131
138. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	130
139. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	129
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 129
143. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	127
144. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	122
145. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	120
146. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	117
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
149. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	116
*151. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	113*
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	113
153. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	112
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	112
155. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
156. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	109
158. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	108
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	108
160. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	107
161. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
162. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	105
163. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	104
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	104
165. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
167. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
168. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
170. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	97
172. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
175. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	95
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	95
177. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
179. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	93
184. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	92
185. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	91
187. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	90
189. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	88
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	88
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	88
192. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	87
193. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	85
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	85
195. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	84
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	84
199. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
*201. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	82*
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	82
204. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	81
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	81
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	81
208. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	80
210. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	79
211. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
212. Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	77
213. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
216. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
217. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	72
218. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	71
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	71
222. Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	70
223. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
225. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
226. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	67
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	67
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	67
229. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	65
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
231. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	64
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	64
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	64
234. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
235. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	62
239. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	61
241. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
243. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
245. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	58
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	58
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
248. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	57
*252. Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	56*
253. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
255. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	54
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	54
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	54
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	54
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	54
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
262. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
265. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
269. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	51
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
277. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
279. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
280. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	48
282. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
284. Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	46
286. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	45
289. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	44
291. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	43
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
296. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
298. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
*303. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40*
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	40
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	40
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
311. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
316. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA, 03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
323. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
331. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	36
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	36
339. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	35
349. Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
*352. Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33*
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	33
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	33
358. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	32
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
362. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	31
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	31
366. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
371. Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
382. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
396. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	27
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
*405. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26*
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
412. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	25
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
419. Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
427. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
437. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
*453. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21*
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	21
465. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
476. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*495. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
508. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	17
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
519. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
539. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
*559. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	14
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA, 14
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
582. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*601. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
630. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*654. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*697. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*759. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*815. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*875. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*932. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1002. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1072. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1141. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1208. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1337
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1244
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	861
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	673
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	651
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 627
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 620
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 615
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	608
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 504

*
TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1347
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1322
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1040
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	837
5. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	799
6. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	784
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	672
8. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	671
9. Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	658
10. Ramona Drews,	D/TR,	1973 in Dülmen/D, 642



Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (5 Apr. 2013)

Für April:

*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Aimee Teegarden*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Kate Upton*


----------



## Walt (5 Apr. 2013)

*Wow, Lena Gercke nach Jahren wieder die Nummer 1 der Welt!!!

Als Marburger erfüllt mich das mit Stolz! Lena hat es verdient.

Danke!

...und besonderen Dank an Congo für seine tolle Arbeit!

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## tomjones (6 Apr. 2013)

1. Emma Watson
2. Megan Fox
3 Jessica Alba
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Rihanna
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Annett Möller
9. Lena Gercke
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## ch2004 (7 Apr. 2013)

Mein April Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Miriam Lange
4. Inka Schneider
5. Sandra Schneiders
6. Judith Rakers
7. Julia Niharika-Sen
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Antje Wöhnke
10. Cornelia Wehmeyer


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Apr. 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Julia Görges*
4. Amelie Klever
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Elisabeth Engstler
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## Apus72 (7 Apr. 2013)

April-Voting :

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy


----------



## mikki6 (8 Apr. 2013)

1. birgit schrowange
2. marlene lufen
3. gundula gause
4. christine neubauer
5. marua furthwängler
6. bettina cramer
7. inka schneider
8. anne will
9. sandra maischberger
10. maybrit illner


----------



## Ralf1972 (9 Apr. 2013)

April 2013

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Silvie van der Vaart
3.	Lena Meyer-Landruth
4.	Emma Watson
5.	Mirjam Weichelbraun
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Stacy Keibler
8.	Maxi Biever
9.	Kate Middleton
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## mephisto5 (11 Apr. 2013)

April voting:

1. kate beckinsale
2. erica durance
3. ulrike frank
4. clara morgane
5. emina jahovic
6. julie benz
7. jennifer morrison
8. alex morgan
9. shannia twain
10. miriam lange


----------



## PromiFan (11 Apr. 2013)

So, werde mich im April auch mal wieder beteiliegen. Hier meine 10 Favoritinnen:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Maybritt Illner
3.) Kamilla Senjo
4.) Gundula Gause
5.) Sandra Maria Gronewald (vorher Sandra Maria Meier)
6.) Kerstin Landsmann
7.) Josefine Preuß
8.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
9.) Caren Miosga
10.) Marietta Slomka


----------



## Stranger777 (11 Apr. 2013)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Andrea Berg
3. Annette Frier
4. Sophie Schütt
5. Inka Schneider
6. Kim Fisher
7. Mareile Höppner
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Brit Hagedorn
10. Janine Kunze


----------



## Anakin (12 Apr. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Natalie Portman
5. Kaley Cuoco
6. Georgia Jones
7. Julia Ann
8. Christina Jolie
9. Annika Kipp
10. Maggie Grace


----------



## Schnakenhals (12 Apr. 2013)

super idee, und man sieht, wie unterschiedlich die geschmäcker sind


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Apr. 2013)

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Lena Gercke
9. Victoria Justice
10. Kate Beckinsale

Komplett unverändert 

Schuster bleib...

Edit: Wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dass die Loth weg von eins ist.


----------



## congo64 (13 Apr. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 13.04.2013, 22:56 Uhr*

*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1358
02. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1352
03. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1322*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1244
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1042
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	861
07. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	843
08. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	821
09. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	799
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	695
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	691
12. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	676
13. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	671
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	651
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	642
16. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	627
17. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	621
18. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	616
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	612
20. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	504

21. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	495
22. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	494
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	471
24. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	463
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	458
26. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	452
27. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	420
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	417
29. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	416
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	403
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	400
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	398
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	391
34. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	361
Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	361
36. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	360
37. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	353
38. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	348
39. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	344
40. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	337
41. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	330
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	324
43. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	321
44. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	314
45. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	310
46. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	307
47. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	306
48. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	302
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	298
*50. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	296*
51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	295
52. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	292
53. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	277
54. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	274
55. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	272
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	266
57. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	257
58. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	252
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	250
60. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	248
61. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	246
62. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	243
63. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	237
64. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	235
65. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
66. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	230
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	221
69. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	220
70. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
71. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	217
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	217
74. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	216
75. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	214
76. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	210
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	210
79. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	206
80. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	205
81. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	204
82. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	202
83. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
84. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	198
85. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	197
86. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	192
87. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	191
88. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	189
89. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	186
90. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	182
92. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	181
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
95. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	179
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	179
97. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	175
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	175
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	175
*100. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	171*
101. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
102. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	169
103. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	168
104. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	167
105. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
106. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	163
107. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	162
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	162
109. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	160
110. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	159
111. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	158
112. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	156
113. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
114. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	154
115. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	151
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	151
117. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
119. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	148
120. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
121. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	146
122. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	144
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	144
124. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
125. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
126. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	140
127. Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	137
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	137
129. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
130. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	134
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
132. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	133
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
135. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	132
137. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	131
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	131
139. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	129
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 129
143. Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	128
144. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	127
145. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	120
146. Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	118
147. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	117
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
*150. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116*
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	116
152. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	113
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	113
154. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	112
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	112
156. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	111
158. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	109
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	109
162. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	108
163. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	107
164. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
165. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	105
166. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
168. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	101
170. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
171. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	99
172. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	97
175. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
178. Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	95
179. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
181. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
185. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	92
186. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
187. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	90
189. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	88
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	88
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	88
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	88
193. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	87
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	87
195. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	85
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	85
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	85
198. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	84
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	84
*204. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83*
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
206. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	82
208. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	81
210. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
211. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	79
212. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
213. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
216. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
218. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	72
219. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	71
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	71
223. Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	70
224. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
226. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
227. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	67
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	67
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	67
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	67
232. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	65
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
234. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	64
Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	64
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	64
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	64
238. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
240. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	62
243. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	61
245. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
247. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	59
*250. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	58*
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	58
253. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
255. Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	56
256. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
258. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	54
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	54
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	54
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
263. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
266. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
281. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	51
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
278. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
279. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
280. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	48
283. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
285. Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	46
287. Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	45
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	45
291. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
294. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	43
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
*300. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42*
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
302. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
307. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	40
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
314. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
318. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
325. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	37
334. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	36
341. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	35
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	35
*352. Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34*
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
355. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	33
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	33
361. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	32
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
365. Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	31
369. Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
373. Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	29
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
385. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	28
Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	28
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
*399. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27*
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
407. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
413. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	25
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
420. Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
428. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	23
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
440. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
*457. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21*
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
467. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
478. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*497. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
510. Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	17
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
521. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
542. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
*564. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	14
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
586. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*606. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
636. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*661. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*704. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*767. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*820. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*878. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*934. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1004. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1077. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D, ----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1147. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1214. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


TOP 10 International:
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1358
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1244
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	861
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	691
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	651
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 627
7. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 621
8. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 616
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	612
10. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 504


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1352
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1322
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1042
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	843
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	821
6. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	799
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	695
8. Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	676
9. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	671
10. Ramona Drews,	D/TR,	1973 in Dülmen/D, 642



Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## crismark88 (13 Apr. 2013)

01. Emma Stone
02. Jessica Nigri (Cosplayerin, weiß nicht ob es dazu zählt
03. Blake Lively
04. Behati Prinsloo
05. Yvonne Strahovski
06. Kate Beckinsale
07. Candice Swanepoel
08. Emma Watson
09. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Jessica Biel


----------



## congo64 (13 Apr. 2013)

hab sie grad gegoogelt - alles da was ich brauch ---- ZÄHLT


----------



## Sachse (14 Apr. 2013)

April-Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Jessica Chastain
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Ashley Benson
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Julianne Hough
8. Lucy Hale
9. Pixie Lott
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Tight66955 (14 Apr. 2013)

1.) Taylor Swift 
2.) Selena Gomez
3.) Victoria Justice
4.) Emma Watson
5.) Jennifer Lawrence
6.) Demi Lovato
7.) Ashley Tisdale
8.) Emma Stone
9.) Vanessa Marano
10.) Kendall Jenner


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Tara Reid
3. Rachel Stevens
4. Mila Kunis
5. Sarah Connor
6. Amanda Bynes
7. Paris Hilton
8. Collien Fernandes
9. Annemarie Warnkross
10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## legestoll (16 Apr. 2013)

Da hat sich ja richtig was getan während meines Urlaubes. Hier mein April-Voting:

1. Kader Loth
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Deborah Shelton
4. Tiffany Amber Thiessen
5. Catherine Bell
6. Amy Childs
7. Anna Nicole Smith
8. Miriam Lahnstein
9. Gail O´Grady
10. Dannii Minogue
Marisol Nichols
Morgan Fairchild
Jodi Lyn O´Keefe
Cora Schumacher


----------



## MashaR (18 Apr. 2013)

Aimee Teegarden =))


----------



## Admiral Tojo (18 Apr. 2013)

Nicht ganz so spät dran wie im März ...

1. Kader Loth
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Lana Turner
4. Heidi Klum
5. Simone Thomalla
6. Holly Valance
7. Deborah Shelton
8. Jennifer Morrison
9. Nicole Scherzinger
10. Eva Hermann
Beatrice Rosen
Catherine Deneuve
Paula Abdul
Deborah Ann Woll


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Natalie Portman
3. Jennifer Morrison
4. Emma Stone
5. Charlize Theron
6. Diane Kruger
7. Jennifer Lawrence
8. Magdalena Neuner
9. Stana Katic
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## alexkingston (19 Apr. 2013)

great lists


----------



## Kristinator (24 Apr. 2013)

Für den April stimme ich ab wie folgt:

1. Kader Loth
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Michelle Heaton
4. Deborah Ann Woll
5. Sabrina Salerno
6. Mariah Carey
7. Tiffany Thiessen
8. Catherine Bell
9. Caroline Munro
10. Katy Perry
Simone Thomalla
Kim Cattrall
Brigitte Bardot
Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## miriamle (24 Apr. 2013)

Schöne Idee! Da mach´ich gerne mit! Jeden Monat glaube ich nicht, was aber prima wäre. Zum Glück machen ja genug User mit! Wann endet das Ganze? Wär´interessant zu wissen, oder ich hab´s falsch verstanden?  Diese Idee ist sehr umfangreich! 

Meine erste Liste (die bleibt wohl immer gleich!  ) :


1. Christina Ricci

2. Asia Argento

3. Annett Louisan

4. Devon Aoki

5. Thora Birch

6. Helena Bonham Carter

7. Anna Faris

8. Mila Kunis


Damit ist meine Liste bereits zu Ende, aber für mich komplett! :WOW:


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

1.Emma Watson
2.Natalie Portman
3.Scarlett Johansson
4.halle Berry
5.Liv Tyler
6.Paula Patton
7.Heidi Klum
8.Diane Kruger
9.Rosamund Pike
10.Janine Habeck


----------



## congo64 (25 Apr. 2013)

miriamle schrieb:


> Schöne Idee! Da mach´ich gerne mit! Jeden Monat glaube ich nicht, was aber prima wäre. Zum Glück machen ja genug User mit! Wann endet das Ganze? Wär´interessant zu wissen, oder ich hab´s falsch verstanden?  Diese Idee ist sehr umfangreich!
> 
> 
> Damit ist meine Liste bereits zu Ende, aber für mich komplett! :WOW:



Diese Liste läuft permanent, solange das Board besteht oder meine Zeit zur Neige geht.....was Beides so schnell nicht passieren wird (hoffentlich  )

Du kannst JEDEN Monat einmal deine Liste posten und ich rechne dann die jeweiligen Punkte dazu und veröffentliche in regelmäßigen Abständen die aktuelle Wertungsliste.

Danke für deine erste Wertung, möchte dir aber sagen, das bei 8 Namen dein Platz 1 leider auch nur 8 Punkte erhält...vielleicht fallen dir im nächsten Monat noch zwei hübsche Damen ein.

Gruß congo


----------



## Mömpelmeister (25 Apr. 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Janina Uhse
4. Michelle Hunziker
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Julia Görges
7. Fernanda Brandao
8. Verena Wriedt
9. Judith Rakers
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## miriamle (25 Apr. 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> Diese Liste läuft permanent, solange das Board besteht oder meine Zeit zur Neige geht.....was Beides so schnell nicht passieren wird (hoffentlich  )
> 
> Du kannst JEDEN Monat einmal deine Liste posten und ich rechne dann die jeweiligen Punkte dazu und veröffentliche in regelmäßigen Abständen die aktuelle Wertungsliste.
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei Deinem ALLTIME-RANKING, den man Dir auch anmerkt, congo.  Ich bin immernoch beeindruckt und hoffe, Du hast unbedingt ein gutes Programm für die Auswertungen. Irgendwie muss das doch gehen! Auf jedenfall nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Idee, bereichert dieses Forum! :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (27 Apr. 2013)

MashaR schrieb:


> Aimee Teegarden =))



schau mal auf Seite 1 in die Regeln....eine Aimee ist zu wenig zum werten....


----------



## congo64 (27 Apr. 2013)

miriamle schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei Deinem ALLTIME-RANKING, den man Dir auch anmerkt, congo.  Ich bin immernoch beeindruckt und hoffe, Du hast unbedingt ein gutes Programm für die Auswertungen. Irgendwie muss das doch gehen! Auf jedenfall nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Idee, bereichert dieses Forum! :thx: :thumbup:



Es macht mir wirklich viel Spaß hier, aber ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken.Die Idee kommt von Walt und er hat das hier ein paar jahre gemacht, hat jetzt aber keine zeit mehr dafür. Da mir diese Idee auch hervorragend gefallenhat, habe ich die Wertung für ihn übernommen.


----------



## congo64 (28 Apr. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.04.2013, 09:32 Uhr*

01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1363
02. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1362
03. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1271
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1042
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
07. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	843
08. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	821
09. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	802
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	695
11. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	691
12. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	685
13. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	672
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	642
16. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	633
17. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	627
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	622
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	612
20. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	515
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	512
22. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	504
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	480
24. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	463
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	458
26. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	452
27. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	421
28. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	417
29. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	416
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	415
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	408
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
33. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	391
34. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	363
35. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	361
36. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	360
37. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	359
38. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	348
39. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	344
40. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	337
41. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	330
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	324
43. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	321
44. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	317
45. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	314
46. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	310
47. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	307
48. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	305
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	298
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298
*51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	296*
52. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	292
53. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	278
54. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	277
55. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	274
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	271
57. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
58. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	252
59. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	250
60. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	248
61. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	246
62. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	244
63. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	243
64. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	237
65. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
66. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	230
68. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	221
69. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	220
70. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	218
72. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	217
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	217
75. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	215
76. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	214
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
78. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	211
79. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	210
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	210
82. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	202
84. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
85. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	199
86. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	197
87. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	192
88. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	189
89. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	187
90. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	186
91. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	185
92. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	182
94. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
96. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	179
97. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	176
99. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	175
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	175
*101. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	171*
102. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
103. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	169
104. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	167
105. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
107. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	163
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
109. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	162
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	162
111. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	160
112. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	159
113. Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	156
114. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
115. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	154
116. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	153
117. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	151
118. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
119. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
121. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	148
122. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
123. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	146
124. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	144
125. Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
126. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	140
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	140
129. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	137
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 137
131. Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
132. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	134
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	134
134. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	133
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	133
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
138. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	132
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
140. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	131
141. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
143. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	128
145. Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	123
146. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	120
147. Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	118
148. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	117
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
*151. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116*
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	116
153. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	113
154. Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	112
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	112
156. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	111
158. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	109
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	109
162. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	108
163. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	107
164. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	106
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	106
167. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	105
168. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
169. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	101
171. Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
172. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	99
173. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	97
176. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	96
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
179. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	95
181. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
183. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
186. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	92
187. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
188. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	90
190. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	88
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	88
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	88
193. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	87
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	87
195. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
196. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	85
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	85
*198. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84*
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	84
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	84
204. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
206. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	82
208. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	81
210. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
211. Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	79
212. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
213. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
216. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
218. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	72
220. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	71
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	71
224. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	70
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	70
226. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
228. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
229. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	67
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	67
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	67
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	67
234. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	65
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
236. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	64
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	64
238. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
240. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	62
243. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	61
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	61
246. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	60
*249. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59*
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	59
252. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	58
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
254. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
256. Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	56
257. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
259. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	54
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	54
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
263. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
266. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
271. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	51
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
278. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
280. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
281. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	48
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	48
285. Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
287. Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
288. Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	45
291. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	44
296. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	43
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
*302. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42*
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
304. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
309. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
315. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
319. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
327. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	37
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	37
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	37
337. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	36
344. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	35
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	35
*355. Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34*
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
358. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	33
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
365. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
368. Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	31
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	31
373. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
378. Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
389. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	28
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
*401. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27*
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
409. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
416. Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	25
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	25
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
423. Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
431. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	23
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*442. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
460. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
471. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
483. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,  22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*504. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
515. Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
525. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*545. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15*
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
566. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	14
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
588. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*608. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
639. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*663. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*706. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*772. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*825. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*883. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*940. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1011. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1084. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1155. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1223. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in xxxxxxx	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1363
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1271
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	691
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 633
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 627
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 622
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	612
10. Emma Watson,	GB, 15.04.90 in Paris/F,	515


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1362
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1042
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	843
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	821
6. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	802
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	695
8. Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	685
9. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	672
10. Ramona Drews,	D/TR,	1973 in Dülmen/D, 642



*Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## Freibier (30 Apr. 2013)

1. Mariah Carey
2. Shakira
3. Jennifer Lopez
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Beyonce
6. Britney Spears
7.Collien Fernandes
8. Emma Watson
9. Rihanna
10. Christina Hendricks
10. Elisabeth Seitz
10.Palina Rojinski


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Mai 2013)

Mai Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Agnes Zimmermann
3. Alida Kurras
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Sandra Ahrabian
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Magdalena Voigt
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## ManuN (1 Mai 2013)

Mai 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2013)

*LaFee*
*Hayley Williams*
*Scarlett Johansson*
Emma Watson
Chloe Moretz
Lucy Pinder
Kristen Stewart
Olivia Wilde
Emma Stone
Amber Heard


----------



## MetalFan (1 Mai 2013)

Dann werde ich auch mal hier meine Premiere geben!  

Mai 2013


Bar Refaeli
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym
Victoria Justice
Olivia Wilde
Kate Beckinsale
Blake Lively
Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2013)

Hm bei den vielen Listen verliert man ja auch schnell den Überblick. Einer der Gründe warum ich erst jetzt poste


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2013)

Alles neu macht der Mai  (obwohl nicht wirklich, nur eine kleine Änderung zum Vormonat

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Delta Goodrem*



 

*3. Felicity Jones*



 

*4. Amber Heard*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*





*6. Taylor Swift*



 

*7. Maggie Grace*



 

*8. Katrina Bowden*



 

*9. Melissa Benoist* *(USA, 04.10.1988 in Littleton, Colorado/USA)*



 

*10. Katheryn Winnick*





*10. Deborah Francois*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Mai 2013)

Mai Top 10

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Brittany Snow (Neueinsteiger dank Pitch Perfect  )
9. Lena Gercke
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Cav (1 Mai 2013)

1. Ashley Greene




2. Carla Ossa




3. Michelle Keegan




4. Irina Shayk




5. Nina Agdal




6. Lena Gercke




7. Maggie Grace




8. Janina Uhse




9. Stana Katić




10. Jessica Gomes




10. Alex Morgan




10. Missy Peregrym


----------



## wernerblum1033 (1 Mai 2013)

Uiiiiii, vielen Daaaaaank :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: !!

LG,

Werner


----------



## teufel 60 (2 Mai 2013)

meine punkte für mai:


1.nenaglueck09

2.anna kournikova:WOW:

3.sarah connor:thumbup:

4.miley cyrus

5.verona pooth

6.lena meyer landrut

7.michelle

8.helene fischer

9.jenny elvers

10caroline beil

keine punkte für kader loth:angry::devil:


----------



## benmaroni (2 Mai 2013)

Mai 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## tort3 (2 Mai 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Sarah Engels
5. Inez Björg David
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Lena Gercke
8. Mandy Capristo
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Joelina Drews


----------



## Cherubini (2 Mai 2013)

1. Annica Hansen
2. Susanne Bormann
3. Tanja Lanäus
4. Maike von Bremen
5. Kelly Brook
6. Maria Menounos
7. Alena Gerber
8. Lena Gercke
9. Ania Niedieck
10. Andrea Kaiser


----------



## Walt (2 Mai 2013)

Der Mai ist gekommen:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Mariangela Scelsi
3. Sarah Tkotsch
4. Diane Willems
5. Janina Isabel Batoly
6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
7. Amanda Seyfried
8. Alyssa Milano
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Alexandra Neldel

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Afefan (2 Mai 2013)

1.Annemarie Warnkross
2.Roberta Bieling
3.Angela Finger Erben
4.Marlene Lufen
5.Nela Panghy-Lee
6.Julian Hielscher
7.Bettina Zimmermann
8.Andrea Petkovic
9.Anne Hathaway
10.Sonya Kraus
10.Susi Brandt
10.Madeleine Wehle


----------



## raleco (2 Mai 2013)

Ich mach auch mit 

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Rachael Leigh Cook
3. Natalie Portman
4. Jessica Alba
5. Lena Gercke
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Emily VanCamp
8. Evan Rachel Wood
9. Elisha Cuthbert
10. Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Apus72 (2 Mai 2013)

Mai-Voting :

1. Rachael Leigh Cook



 

2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy


----------



## maggi77 (2 Mai 2013)

1.Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Angela Karpova
4. Kylie Bisutti
5. Verona Pooth
6. Davorka Tovilo
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Britt Hagedorn
9. Katie Price
10. Carmen Electra


----------



## congo64 (2 Mai 2013)

Wertung Mai - keine Veränderungen 

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## duda2 (3 Mai 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Isabell Horn
3. Sarah Engels
4. Johanna Klum
5. Emma Roberts
6. Vanessa Meisinger
7. Luisa Hartema
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Mirjam Weichselbraun
10. Andrea Kaiser


----------



## benedikt (3 Mai 2013)

Mein Mai - Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Toni Garrn
05. Rebecca Mir
06. Julia Stegner
07. Douzen Kroes
08. Rosie Huntington- Whitley
09. Kate Moss
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Heidi Klum
10. Cindy Crawford


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Mai 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera





2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Maxi Biewer
6. Janin Reinhardt
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Barbie Blank
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (3 Mai 2013)

Für den schönen Mai, wo meine #1 Geburtstag feiern wird. 



*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Aimee Teegarden*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## tino2003 (3 Mai 2013)

Mein Mai-Voting:

*1. Delta Goodrem* :thumbup:
2. Ricki-Lee
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Maria Sharapova
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## hsvmann (3 Mai 2013)

*05 / 13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Rebecca Mir	
3. Carly Rae Jepsen	
4. Kate Beckinsale	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Delta Goodrem	
7. Jessica Alba	
8. Nina Moghaddam	
9. Shania Twain	
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## crismark88 (3 Mai 2013)

Mein Mai-Voting:

1. *Lyndsy Fonseca*
2. Miranda Kerr
3. Ashley Benson
4. Kate Upton
5. Vanessa Hudgens
6. Ashley Greene
7. Victoria Justice
8. Leighton Meester
9. Hayley Williams
10. Eva Longoria


----------



## congo64 (3 Mai 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.05.2013, 22:25 Uhr*

*01. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1403
02. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1394
03. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1281
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1053
06. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
07. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	858
08. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	831
09. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	725
11. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	723
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	712
13. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	672
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	661
16. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	636
17. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	635
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	622
19. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	619
20. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	539
21. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	530
22. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	507
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	480
24. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	467
25. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	463
26. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	457
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	429
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	424
29. Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	421
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	416
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	411
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	403
34. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	378
35. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	373
36. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	367
37. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	363
38. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	362
39. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	350
40. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	339
41. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	337
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	324
43. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	322
44. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	321
45. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	320
46. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	317
47. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	315
48. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	310
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	305
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	305
*51. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298*
52. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	297
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	297
54. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	286
55. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	283
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	281
57. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
58. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	257
59. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	256
60. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
61. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	252
62. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	250
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	250
64. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	241
65. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	234
66. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	231
67. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	230
68. Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	227
69. Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	226
70. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	224
71. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	223
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	223
73. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	222
74. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	221
75. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	220
76. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
77. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
78. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	214
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
80. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	211
81. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
82. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	209
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	206
84. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
85. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
86. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	198
87. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	197
88. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	194
89. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	193
90. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	192
91. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	190
92. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	186
93. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	184
94. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	182
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
96. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	181
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	181
98. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	180
99. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	178
*100. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	177*
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	177
102. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	176
104. Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	171
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	171
106. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
108. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	167
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	167
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	167
111. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
113. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
114. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	159
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	159
116. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
117. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	154
118. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	153
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	153
120. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
121. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
123. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	148
124. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
125. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 145
126. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	143
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	143
129. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	140
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	140
132. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	139
133. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	138
134. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	137
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	137
136. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
138. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	133
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
141. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	132
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
143. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	130
144. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
145. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	128
147. Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	127
148. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	120
149. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	118
*150. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	117*
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
154. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
155. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	113
156. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	112
157. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	111
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	111
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	111
160. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	109
163. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	108
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	108
165. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	106
167. Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	105
168. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
169. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	102
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	102
172. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	101
174. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
176. Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	98
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	98
178. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
180. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
183. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	95
185. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
187. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
190. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
192. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
193. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	89
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	89
195. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	88
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	88
197. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	87
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	87
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	87
*200. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	86*
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	86
203. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	84
206. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
208. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	82
210. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	81
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	81
213. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
215. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	78
217. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	77
218. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
220. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	73
223. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	72
225. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
228. Ashley Benson,	USA, 18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	70
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	70
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	70
231. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
234. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
236. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	67
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	67
239. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
240. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	64
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	64
242. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	63
245. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	62
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	62
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	62
*250. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61*
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	61
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	61
253. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
255. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
257. Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	58
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	58
260. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	57
263. Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	56
264. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	55
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
267. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	54
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	54
271. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
273. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
277. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	51
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	51
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
283. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
286. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
287. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	48
290. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	47
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
294. Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
295. Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	45
297. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
*303. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43*
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
307. Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
309. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	41
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	41
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	41
317. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
323. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
327. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
336. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
343. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*350. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35*
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	35
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	35
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	35
361. Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
365. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
371. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	32
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
376. Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	31
380. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
386. Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
396. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
*406. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27*
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
414. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
422. Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	25
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
428. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
437. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*447.Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
465. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
476. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
487.Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
*Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19*
508. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
520. Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
527. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	16
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*547. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15*
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	15
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	15
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
570. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
590. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*612. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*645. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
668. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*712. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Mariangela Scelsi,	D,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*778. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*831. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*891. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*950. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1021. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1090. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1161. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1231. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1394
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1281
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	712
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 636
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 635
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 622
9. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	612
10. Emma Watson,	GB, 15.04.90 in Paris/F,	539


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1403
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1053
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	858
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	831
6. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	725
8. Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	723
9. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	672
10. Ramona Drews,	D/TR,	1973 in Dülmen/D, 661



*Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## congo64 (3 Mai 2013)

@ crismark88 : deine Wertung fließt selbstverständlich in die nächste Rangliste mit ein.....


----------



## gaertner23 (4 Mai 2013)

Hier mein Maivoting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Eva Mähl und Annette Betz
4. Anita Hofmann 
5. Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz und Frauke Ludowig
6. Sandra Thier
7. Katrin Huß
8. Katja Burkard und Bettina Cramer
9. Birgit Langer
10. Ellen Arnhold

:thx:


----------



## Dydydu (4 Mai 2013)

Mein Senf 

01. Rachael L. Cook

02. Lena Meyer-Landrut

03. Victoria Justice

04. Hayden Panettiere

05. Avril Lavigne

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Renee Olstead

08. Bettina Zimmermann

09. Kate Beckinsale

10. Salma Hayek


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 Mai 2013)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Natalie Portman
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Caroline Wozniacki
6. Annika Kipp
7. Angela Finger Erben
8. Jennifer Morrison
9. Janina Uhse
10. Micaela Schäfer


----------



## StefanKa (4 Mai 2013)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Felicitas Woll





3. Melanie Kogler





4. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





5. Valea Scalabrino





6. Tatjana Kästel





7. Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller





8. Isabell Hertel





9. Iris Mareike Steen





10. Sarah Ulrich


----------



## StefanKa (4 Mai 2013)

.... hier noch meine Nummern 2 und 9 als Bild:

2. Felicitas Woll: 






9. Iris Mareike Steen:


----------



## memories (5 Mai 2013)

Mein Voting für Mai 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## pötzi (5 Mai 2013)

fÜR mAI:

1. Halle Berry 
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sophie Marceau 
4. Gwyneth Paltrow 
5. Shakira 
6. Jessica Alba 
7. Jennifer Aniston 
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Charlize Theron
10. Nena


----------



## Ralf1972 (6 Mai 2013)

Mai 2013:

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	Lena Meyer-Landruth
3.	Silvie van der Vaart
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Mareile Höppner
6.	Katja Burkhard
7.	Frauke Ludowig
8.	Mirjam Weichselbraun
9.	Jennifer Aniston
10.	Renee Zellweger


----------



## ch2004 (6 Mai 2013)

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Miriam Lange
4. Inka Schneider
5. Sandra Schneiders
6. Judith Rakers
7. Julia Niharika-Sen
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Antje Wöhnke
10. Cornelia Wehmeyer​


----------



## Rohling (7 Mai 2013)

*Felicitas Woll*



*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*

4. Daniela Aschenbach
5. Annette Frier
6. Emma Watson
7. Bettina Cramer
8. Denise Zich
9. Aleksandra Bechtel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Mai 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Julia Görges*
4. Amelie Klever
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Elisabeth Engstler
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## Don Sven (9 Mai 2013)

So, dann will der liebe Sven auch mal voten:

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Sarah Bogen





3. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger






4. Nina Heuser





5. Mary Muhsal





6. Yana Gercke





7. Diane Willems





8. Mascha Müller





9. Barbara Prakopenka





10. Miriam Lahnstein


----------



## Don Sven (9 Mai 2013)

So, dann will der liebe Sven auch mal voten:

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Sarah Bogen





3. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger





4. Nina Heuser





5. Mary Muhsal





6. Yana Gercke





7. Diane Willems





8. Mascha Müller





9. Barbara Prakopenka





10. Miriam Lahnstein


----------



## Nelly4ever (9 Mai 2013)

Meine Liste

1. Nelly Furtado
2. Catherine Zeta-Jones
3. Ana Ivaovic
4. Maria Furtwängler
5. Esther Sedlaczek
6. Christina Surer
7. Victoria Azarenka
8. Nazan Eckes
9. Rihanna
10. Birgit Nössing


----------



## Don Sven (9 Mai 2013)

Sorry, dass ich oben versehentlich doppelt gepostet habe. Gerne könnte der erste Post gelöscht werden.


----------



## dabi (10 Mai 2013)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Adriana Lima
3.Natalie Portman
4.Sylvie van der vaart
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Megan Fox
8.Jessica Biel
9.Jana Ina Zarrella
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## mephisto5 (10 Mai 2013)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Ulrike Frank
3. Julie Benz
4. Emina Jahovic
5. Clara Morgane
6. Katja Burkard
7. Erica Durance
8. Miriam Lange
9. Alex Morgan
10. Sarah Engels


----------



## congo64 (12 Mai 2013)

Der liebe Don Sven ...  .. hat zweimal gevotet....einmal davon hat der liebe congo gewertet


----------



## congo64 (12 Mai 2013)

Don Sven schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich oben versehentlich doppelt gepostet habe. Gerne könnte der erste Post gelöscht werden.


hast es also selber gemerkt...hab es eben erst gesehen...


----------



## hound815 (13 Mai 2013)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Natalie Portman
3. Magdalena Neuner
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Emma Stone
6. Charlize Theron
7. Katarina Witt
8. Anke Engelke
9. Jodie Foster
10.Caroline Beil


----------



## congo64 (14 Mai 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 14.05.2013, 22:00 Uhr*


*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1425
02. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1423
03. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1281
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1058
06. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	874
07. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
08. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	841
09. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	751
11. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	742
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	717
13. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	672
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	661
16. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	642
17. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	636
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	631
19. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	623
20. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	556
21. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	544
22. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	507
23. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	480
24. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	479
25. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	474
26. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	457
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	429
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	424
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	416
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	413
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	403
34. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	382
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	382
36. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	375
37. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	373
38. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	368
39. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	350
40. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	345
42. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
43. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	337
44. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	331
45. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	326
46. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	324
47. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	322
48. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	320
49. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	310
*50. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306*
51. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	305
52. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	298
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298
54. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	297
55. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	292
56. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	286
57. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	281
58. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	269
59. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	258
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
61. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	257
62. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	256
63. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
64. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	253
65. Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	249
66. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	242
67. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	240
68. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	237
69. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	232
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	232
71. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	227
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	227
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	227
74. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	224
75. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	223
76. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	222
77. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	221
78. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	220
79. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
80. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
81. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
82. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
83. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	209
84. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	206
85. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	204
86. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
87. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
88. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	198
89. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	194
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	194
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	194
92. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	193
93. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	191
94. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	190
95. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	188
96. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	187
87. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	186
Rihanna, BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	186
*99. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	182*
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	182
102. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	180
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	180
104. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	178
105. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
106. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	171
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	171
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	171
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	171
110. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
112. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
114. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
115. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	159
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	159
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	159
118. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	158
119. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
120. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	153
121. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
122. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
124. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
126. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
127. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	146
128. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 145
129. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	143
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	143
132. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	140
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
134. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	139
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	139
136. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	138
137. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	137
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	137
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	137
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	137
141. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
143. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	135
144. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
145. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
146. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	130
147. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
148. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	128
*150. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	124*
151. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	123
152. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	121
153. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
155. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	117
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
159. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	116
160. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	113
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
162. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	111
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	111
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	111
165. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	110
166. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
167. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	108
168. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	106
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	106
170. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
171. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	102
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	102
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	102
175. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
176. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
178. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	98
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	98
181. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
183. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
185. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
186. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
189. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
192. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	91
195. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	90
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	90
198. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	89
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	89
*200. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	88*
201. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	87
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	87
203. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	86
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	86
206. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
207. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
209. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
210. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	81
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	81
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	81
213. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
215. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	78
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	78
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	78
219. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	77
220. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	76
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
224. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	74
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	74
226. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	73
228. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	72
230. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
233. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	70
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	70
235. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
238. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
240. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
241. Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	66
242. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	65
243. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	64
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	64
245. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	63
*248. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	62*
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	62
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	62
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	62
254. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	61
256. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
258. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
260. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	58
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	58
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	58
264. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	57
267. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
269. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	54
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	54
273. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
275. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
278. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	51
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
283. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
286. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
287. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	48
290. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	47
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
294. Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
297. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	45
*300. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44*
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
305. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
309. Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	42
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
313. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	41
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	41
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	41
321. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	40
327. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
331. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
238. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
345. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*352. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35*
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	35
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
362. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	34
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
367. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	33
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
374. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
379. Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	31
383. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
389. Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*398. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
408. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
416. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
424. Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	25
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
430. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
439. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*449. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
468. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
479. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
490. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*512. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
524. Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
532. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*551. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15*
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	15
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	15
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
575. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
*596. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
619. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*651. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
674. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*718. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Mariangela Scelsi,	D,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*784. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*838. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*898. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*955. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1026. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1096. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1165. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1235. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1425
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1281
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	717
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 642
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 636
8. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	631
9. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 623
10. Emma Watson,	GB, 15.04.90 in Paris/F,	544


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1423
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1058
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	874
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	841
6. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	751
8. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	742
9. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	672
10. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D, 661



*Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## RockingSheep (15 Mai 2013)

Eine klasse Idee, hier mein Mai Voting

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Jasmin Wagner
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Cornelia Wehmeyer
5. Joanna Krupa
6. Claudia Kleinert
7. Blake Lively
8. Doutzen Kroes
9. Anja Petzold
10. Andrea Kaiser


----------



## Anakin (17 Mai 2013)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Natalie Portman
3. Natalie Horler
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Mila Kunis
6. Jennifer Morrison
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Katy Perry
9. Annika Kipp
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## pofgo (17 Mai 2013)

1.Julianne Hough
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Ashley Benson
5. Selena Gomez
6. Ashley Tisdale
7. meghan markle
8. miranda kerr
9. Heidi Klum
10. Shakira


----------



## Sachse (17 Mai 2013)

Mai-Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Julianne Hough
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Jessica Chastain
8. Lucy Hale
9. Pixie Lott
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## tigraboy25 (23 Mai 2013)

1) Eva Imhof
2) Selena Gomez
3) Nela Panghy Lee
4) Mila Kunis
5) Lena Meyer - Landrut
6) Fernanda Brandao
7) Sylvie van der Vaart
8) Emma Watson
9) Jeanette Biedermann
10) Nazan Eckes


:thx::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## kamy (28 Mai 2013)

Sehr feine Idee hier - Danke an Walt und congo64,
da mache ich doch mal mit.

01 Punkt für Rebecca Mir
02 Punkte für Fatma Mittler Solak
03 Punkte für Muschda Sherzada
04 Punkte für Bahar Kizil
05 Punkte für Arzu Bazman
06 Punkte für Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi
07 Punkte für Pinar Atalay
08 Punkte für Sila Sahin
09 Punkte für Nina Moghadam
und 
10 Punkte für Nazan Eckes

Das ist meine erste Wertung, es werden weitere folgen


----------



## JohnDaniels (29 Mai 2013)

*Ich find dieses Ranking ist der absolute Hammer!!!

Tausendmal :thx: an congo64 und WALT für die viele Arbeit und Zeit, die ihr investiert!!!*


----------



## congo64 (29 Mai 2013)

kamy schrieb:


> Sehr feine Idee hier - Danke an Walt und congo64,
> da mache ich doch mal mit.




:thx: und viel Spaß beim Mitvoten




JohnDaniels schrieb:


> *Ich find dieses Ranking ist der absolute Hammer!!!
> 
> Tausendmal :thx: an congo64 und WALT für die viele Arbeit und Zeit, die ihr investiert!!!*




Ich sage :thx: und Walt wirds auch freuen


----------



## congo64 (29 Mai 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 29.05.2013, 23:01 Uhr*

*01. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1425
02. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1423
03. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
04. Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1281
05. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1060
06. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	874
07. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
08. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	841
09. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	767
11. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	761
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	717
13. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
14. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
15. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	661
16. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	642
17. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	636
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	631
19. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	626
20. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	565
21. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	547
22. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	507
23. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	481
24. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	480
25. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	479
26. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	457
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	429
28. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	424
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
30. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	418
31. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	413
32. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	403
34. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	382
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	382
36. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	375
37. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	374
38. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	368
39. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	350
40. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	346
41. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
42. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	337
43. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	331
44. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	326
45. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	325
46. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	324
47. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	322
48. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	310
49. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
*50. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	305*
51. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	298
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298
53. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	297
54. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	292
55. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	286
56. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	281
57. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	271
58. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	258
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
60. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	257
61. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	256
62. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
63. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	253
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	253
65. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	242
66. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	240
67. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	237
68. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	232
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	232
70. Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	227
Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	227
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	227
73. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	224
74. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	223
75. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	222
76. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	221
77. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	220
78. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
79. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
80. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
81. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
82. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	209
83. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	206
84. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	204
85. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
86. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
87. Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	199
88. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	198
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	198
90. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	194
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	194
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	194
93. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	193
94. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	191
95. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	188
96. Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	187
97. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	186
98. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	182
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	182
*101. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	180*
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	180
103. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	178
104. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	176
106. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	171
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	171
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	171
109. Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
111. Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	168
112. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
114. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
115. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	159
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	159
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	159
118. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	158
119. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
120. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	152
121. Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
122. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
124. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
126. Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	147
128. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	146
129. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 145
130. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	143
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
132. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	142
133. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	140
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
135. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	139
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	139
137. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	138
138. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	137
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	137
140. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
142. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	135
143. Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
144. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
145. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	130
146. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
147. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	128
149. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	124
*150. Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	123*
151. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	122
152. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	121
153. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	119
154. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
156. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
159. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	116
160. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	114
161. Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	113
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
163. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	111
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	111
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	111
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	111
167. Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	110
168. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
169. Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	106
170. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
171. Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	102
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	102
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	102
175. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
177. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
179. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	98
181. Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
182. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
184. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
185. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
188. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
192. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	91
195. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	90
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	90
199. Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	89
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	89
*201. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	88*
202. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	87
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	87
204. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	86
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	86
207. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
208. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
210. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	82
211. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	81
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	81
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	81
214. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
216. Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	79
217. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	78
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	78
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	78
221. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
224. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	74
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	74
226. Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	73
228. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	72
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	72
231. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	71
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
235. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	70
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	70
237. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
239. Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	68
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	68
242. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	67
244. Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	66
245. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	64
246. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	63
*249. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	62*
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	62
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	62
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	62
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	62
255. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
256. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
258. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
260. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	58
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	58
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	58
264. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	57
267. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 56
268. Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
270. Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	54
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	54
274. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
276. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
279. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	51
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
284. Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
287. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
288. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D, 48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
290. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
293. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
297. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	45
*300. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44*
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
305. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
309. Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	42
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
313. Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	41
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	41
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	41
321. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	40
327. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
331. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
338. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
344. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
*351. Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35*
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	35
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
360. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P, 34
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
365. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	33
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
372. Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
377. Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	31
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	31
382. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 30
388. Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*396. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
407. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
415. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
423. Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	25
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
429. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
437. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*447. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
467. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
478. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
490. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
*512. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18*
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
523. Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
531. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*550. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15*
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	15
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	15
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
574. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
*595. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
618. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*650. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
673. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*716. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Mariangela Scelsi,	D,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*782. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA, 8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*838. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA, 7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*898. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	6
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	6
Tania Rincón,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*956. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1028. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1099. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1169. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1240. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Tania Rincon,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1425
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1281
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	717
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 642
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 636
8. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	631
9. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 626
10. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	565


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1423
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1060
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	874
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	841
6. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	767
8. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	761
9. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
10. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D, 661



*Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## Walt (30 Mai 2013)

Ein bissel Spam in eigener Sache:

Auf gehts zum Endspurt: Nur noch 41 Tage Zeit um darauf Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, wer die letzten 20 Celebs bei der zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 sein werden. Noch nichts entschieden. Noch kann Eure Favoritin weiterkommen.

Bitte mitmachen!

Hier die Links zu den Vorentscheidungsgruppen:

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-1-a.html

und

http://www.celebboard.net/umfragen-...oap-girl-2013-vorentscheidungsgruppe-2-a.html


----------



## Cradlerocker (31 Mai 2013)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Lena Meyer-Landrut
3) Selena Gomez
4) Ali Krieger
5) AJ Lee
6) Katy Perry
7) Arzu Bazman
8) Alex Morgan
9) Debby Ryan
10) Kaylyn Kyle


----------



## maggi77 (31 Mai 2013)

Mein voting für Juni

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Tamara Ecclestone
5. Katie Price
6. Davorka Tovillo
7. Jennifer Nguyen
8. Sonya Kraus
9. Britt Hagedorn
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## tort3 (1 Juni 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Sarah Engels
5. Inez Björg David
6. Joelina Drews
7. Lena Gercke
8. Arzu Bazman
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juni 2013)

Juni Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Ana Ivanovic
4. Janina Uhse
5. Agnes Zimmermann
6. Magdalena Voigt
7. Natalya Neidhart
8. Anna Heesch
9. Alida Kurras
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## ede56 (1 Juni 2013)

1. Miley Cyrus
2. Jessica Alba
3. Adriana Lima
4. Mandy Capristo
5. Lena Gercke
6. Autumn Reeser
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Cassie Ventura
9. Rihanna
10. Irina Shaykhlislamova


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2013)

Mein Voting für Juni:
1. Bettina Zimmermann
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Nela Panghy-Lee
4. Andrea Petkovic
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Juliane Hielscher
7. Angela Finger-Erben
8. Anne Hathaway
9. Annemarie Warnkross
10. Julia Görges


----------



## benedikt (1 Juni 2013)

Mein Mai- Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Toni Garrn
04. Candice Swanepoel
05. Irina Shayk
06. Julia Stegner
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Douzen Kroes
09. Rosie Huntington- Whitley
10. Kate Moss
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## tino2003 (1 Juni 2013)

Meine Juni-Liste:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Ricki-Lee
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Maria Sharapova
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## benedikt (1 Juni 2013)

Natürlich muss es heissen: Juni Voting!!!


----------



## Sachse (1 Juni 2013)

Juni-Liste - keine Veränderung 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Julianne Hough
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Jessica Chastain
8. Lucy Hale
9. Pixie Lott
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## kamy (1 Juni 2013)

werde für diesen Monat erst einmal alles so lassen

01 Punkt für Rebecca Mir
02 Punkte für Fatma Mittler Solak
03 Punkte für Muschda Sherzada
04 Punkte für Bahar Kizil
05 Punkte für Arzu Bazman
06 Punkte für Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi
07 Punkte für Pinar Atalay
08 Punkte für Sila Sahin
09 Punkte für Nina Moghadam
und
10 Punkte für Nazan Eckes


----------



## ManuN (1 Juni 2013)

Juni 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## memories (2 Juni 2013)

Mein Voting für Juni 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (2 Juni 2013)

Für Juni



*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Emma Kuziara*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## RockingSheep (2 Juni 2013)

Mein Voting für Juni

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Jasmin Wagner
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Cornelia Wehmeyer
5. Joanna Krupa
6. Claudia Kleinert
7. Blake Lively
8. Doutzen Kroes
9. Anja Petzold
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juni 2013)

Juni 2013


Bar Refaeli
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym
Blake Lively
Carrie Underwood
Victoria Justice
Kate Beckinsale
Jennifer Aniston


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juni 2013)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Delta Goodrem*



 

*3. Felicity Jones*



 

*4. Amber Heard*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*





*6. Taylor Swift*



 

*7. Maggie Grace*



 

*8. Katrina Bowden*



 

*9. Lea Seydoux* 



 

*10. Katheryn Winnick*





*10. Deborah Francois*





*10. Melissa Benoist*


----------



## Death Row (2 Juni 2013)

Juni-Liste 2013

*LaFee*
*Hayley Williams*
*Scarlett Johansson*
Emma Watson
Chloe Moretz
_Léa Seydoux (neu)_
Lucy Pinder
Kristen Stewart
Kelly Brook
Amber Heard


----------



## Xtinalover (3 Juni 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera



2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Sabine Lisicki
8. Maxi Biewer
10. Barbie Blank


----------



## Cherubini (3 Juni 2013)

1. Luise Will
2. Alice Eve
3. Kelly Brook
4. Jessica Lowndes
5. Susanne Bormann
6. Doris Golpashin
7. Maria Menounos
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Julia Görges
10. Diane Willems


----------



## Ralf1972 (3 Juni 2013)

Juni 2013

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Judith Rakers
4.	Mareile Höppner
5.	Helene Fischer
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Nazan Eckes
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
9.	Mirjam Weichelbraun
10.	Andrea Kiewel


----------



## Walt (3 Juni 2013)

Meine Wertung für den Juni 2013:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Janina Uhse
3. Julia Görges
4. Mariangela Scelsi
5. Alyssa Milano
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Mary Muhsal
8. Iris Mareike Steen
9. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
10. Annika Kipp
10. Maggie Dwyer
10. Yana Gercke
10. Renée Weibel
10. Diane Willems

Gruß und Danke an Congo!
Walt


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Juni 2013)

Juni Top 10

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Brittany Snow
9. Lena Gercke
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## JohnDaniels (3 Juni 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Julia Görges*
4. Amelie Klever
5. Sonya Kraus
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Elisabeth Engstler
9. Jessica Simpson
10.Luisa Hartema
10.Barbara Schöneberger
10.Katarina Witt
10.Michelle Hunziker
10.Katy Perry
10.Bettina Cramer


----------



## duda2 (3 Juni 2013)

1. Isabell Horn
2. Sandra Rieß
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Sarah Engels
5. Johanna Klum
6. Luisa Hartema 
7. Mirjam Weichselbraun
8. Emma Roberts
9. Sylvie van der Vaart
10. Amelie Klever


----------



## teufel 60 (4 Juni 2013)

meine punkte für juni :


1.nenaglueck09

2.miley cyrus:WOW:

3.anna kournikova:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena meyer landrut

7.helene fischer

8.michelle

9.jenny elvers

10caroline beil

keine punkte für jeanette biedermann:angry::devil:


----------



## Apus72 (4 Juni 2013)

Juni 2013 ... 

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy


----------



## realvirus (4 Juni 2013)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Simone Panteleit


----------



## Dydydu (4 Juni 2013)

Hier mein Beitrag für den Juni !!! 

01. Rachael L. Cook

02. Lena Meyer-Landrut

03. Victoria Justice

04. Hayden Panettiere

05. Avril Lavigne

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Renee Olstead

08. Bettina Zimmermann

09. Kate Beckinsale

10. Salma Hayek


----------



## Cav (5 Juni 2013)

1. Ashley Greene




2. Carla Ossa




3. Michelle Keegan




4. Irina Shayk




5. Nina Agdal




6. Janina Uhse




7. Lena Gercke




8. Maggie Grace




9. Angie Harmon




10. Stana Katić


----------



## Don Sven (5 Juni 2013)

*JUNI 2013:*

1. Lena Gecke





2. Melanie Kogler





3. Diane Willems





4. Amanda Seyfried





5. Rebecca Mir





6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Alexandra Neldel





8. Renée Weibel





9. Sarah Ulrich





10. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger


----------



## benmaroni (5 Juni 2013)

Juni 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## StefanKa (7 Juni 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Annika Kipp
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sarah Bogen
6. Susanne Bormann
7. Sophie Schütt
8. Mascha Müller
9. Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller 
10. Yvonne Burbach


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2013)

@ Maggi77 : Deine Wertung vom 31.Mai werte ich als Juni-Voting, da du am 02.Mai bereits ein Ranking für den Mai abgegeben hast.


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2013)

realvirus schrieb:


> 1. Annika Kipp
> 2. Marlene Lufen
> 3. Simone Panteleit



Danke für deine Teilnahme.
Vielleicht bekommst du beim nächsten Mal 10 Mädels zusammen, sonst verschenkst du für deine Lieblinge jede Menge Punkte,da ich laut Regel hier nur 3 Punkte für Platz 1 vergeben kann.


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2013)

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.06.2013, 08:56 Uhr*

*1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1480
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1440
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1291
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1085
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	903
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	863
9.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	811
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	811
11.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
12.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	736
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	680
14.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
15.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
16.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	650
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	648
18.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	639
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	632
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	575
21.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	568
22.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	513
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	493
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	488
25.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	480
26.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	457
27.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	453
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	434
29.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	424
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
31.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	419
32.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	410
33.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
34.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	400
35.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	398
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	397
37.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	383
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	376
39.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	356
40.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	346
41.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	345
42.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	344
43.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
44.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	338
45.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	336
46.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	326
47.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	325
48.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	324
49.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	313
*50.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	310*
51.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	306
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
53.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	302
54.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298
55.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	293
56.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	291
57.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	281
58.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	267
59.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	266
60.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	259
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	259
62.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
63.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	256
64.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
65.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
66.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	247
67.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	244
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	244
69.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
70.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	237
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	234
72.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	233
73.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	232
74.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	227
75.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	226
76.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	223
77.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	221
78.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	219
79.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
80.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
81.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	213
83.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	211
85.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
86.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	207
87.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	206
88.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	203
89.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	202
91.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	201
92.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
93.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	199
94.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	196
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	196
96.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	194
97.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	192
98.	Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	190
99.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	188
*100.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	187*
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	185
102.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	184
103.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
104.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	181
105.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	180
106.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	176
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	176
109.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	175
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
111.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	173
112.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
113.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	168
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	168
115.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	167
116.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	166
119.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	164
120.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
121.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 157
122.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
123.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
124.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	149
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
127.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	148
130.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	147
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
132.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	146
133.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	144
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	144
135.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
136.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	142
137.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	141
138.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	140
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
140.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	138
141.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	137
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	137
143.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
144.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
146.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
147.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	130
148.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
*150.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128*
151.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	124
152.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	123
153.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	122
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	122
155.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	121
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	121
157.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	120
158.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
159.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	117
162.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	116
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	116
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	116
165.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
166.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
167.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	111
168.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	110
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	110
170.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
171.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	108
172.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	107
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	106
174.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	104
175.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
176.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
177.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	101
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
180.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
181.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	99
182.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
183.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	97
186.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
188.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
189.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
194.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
197.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
*201.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90*
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	90
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	90
204.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	89
205.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	87
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	87
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	87
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	87
209.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	86
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	86
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	86
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	86
214.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	85
215.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	84
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
218.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
221.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	82
222.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	80
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	80
224.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	79
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	79
226.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	78
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
228.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	77
229.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	76
233.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	75
234.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	73
237.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	72
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	72
240.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	71
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	71
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
245.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
247.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
248.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
249.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	66
*250.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	65*
251.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	64
252.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	63
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	63
258.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	62
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	62
260.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
261.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
263.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
265.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	58
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	57
271.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	56
272.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	55
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
275.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	54
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	54
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
279.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
281.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
285.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
288.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	50
292.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
293.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	48
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
295.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
298.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
*302.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	45*
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	45
305.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
310.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
314.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
317.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	41
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	41
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	41
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	41
325.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
331.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
336.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	38
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	38
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
345.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*353.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36*
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	36
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
361.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	35
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
368.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	34
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	34
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
374.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	33
380.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
386.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
389.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
394.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*402.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
413.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
420.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
428.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
432.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
440.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*450.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
467.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
478.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*490.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
514.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
524.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	17
534.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Mariangela Scelsi,	D,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*556.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15*
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	15
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
580.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
*603.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	13
624.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	12
 Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*656.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
680.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*725.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*793.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*848.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*909.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*966.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1036.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1108.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	3
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1180.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1247.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


* TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1440
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1291
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	736
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
6. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 650
7. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 648
8. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	639
9. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA, 632
10. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	575


*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1480
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1085
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	903
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	863
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	811
7. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	811
8. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
9. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	680
10. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



*Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## gaertner23 (9 Juni 2013)

Hier mein Juni-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Anja Petzold und Anita Hofmann
4. Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz
5. Nazan Eckes und Eva Mähl
6. Katrin Huß
7. Frauke Ludowig und Bettina Cramer
8. Linda Hesse und Helene Fischer
9. Annett Möller
10. Miriam Lange und Cornelia Wehmeyer


----------



## raleco (10 Juni 2013)

Juni : 

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Rachael Leigh Cook
3. Natalie Portman
4. Jessica Alba
5. Lena Gercke
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Emily VanCamp
8. Evan Rachel Wood
9. Elisha Cuthbert
10. Ashley Tisdale 

Und ab dafür


----------



## Anakin (11 Juni 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Mila Kunis
4. Katy Perry
5. Kaley Cuoco
6. Christina Jolie
7. Natalie Portman
8. Katie Homes
9. Aimee Garcia
10. Megan Fox


----------



## Walt (13 Juni 2013)

Mariangela Scelsi ist zwar in Ulm/D geboren, besitzt laut eigener Aussage jedoch ausschließlich die italienische Staatsangehörigkeit.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (14 Juni 2013)

Walt schrieb:


> Mariangela Scelsi ist zwar in Ulm/D geboren, besitzt laut eigener Aussage jedoch ausschließlich die italienische Staatsangehörigkeit.
> 
> Gruß
> Walt



werde ich ändern :thx:


----------



## hsvmann (16 Juni 2013)

*06/13*

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Rebecca Mir	
3. Carly Rae Jepsen	
4. Kate Beckinsale	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Delta Goodrem	
7. Jessica Alba	
8. Nina Moghaddam	
9. Shania Twain	
10. Madeleine Wehle	
*


----------



## ch2004 (17 Juni 2013)

Mein Juni Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Miriam Lange
4. Inka Schneider
5. Sandra Schneiders
6. Julia Niharika-Sen
7. Claudia Kleinert
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Judith Rakers
10. Cornelia Wehmeyer


----------



## dl40df (21 Juni 2013)

1.- Sharon Stone
2.- Kathleen Turner
3.- Sandra Bullock
4.- Kelly McGillis
5.- Catherine Deneuve
6.- Leelee Sobieski
7.- Jennifer Connelly
8.- Angelina Jolie
9.- Paula Marschall
10.- Mariah Carey


----------



## Ryan Atwood (22 Juni 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Mila Kunis
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Annika Kipp
6. Natalie Portman
7. Katy Perry
8. Caroline Wozniacki
9. Maria Kirilenko
10. Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## CoteFan (24 Juni 2013)

Cote de Pablo
Catherine Bell
Karen heinrichs
Kati witt
Annika Kipp
Britney Spears
Yvonne Catterfeld
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Miriam Pede
Lena Goeßling


----------



## miriamle (25 Juni 2013)

Ich hab´ hier wieder meine kleine Liste! Die ersten drei Plätze variieren nie, die folgenden Damen sind dann bei mir mal so, mal so platziert. 

Also hier "meine" 8 Damen (10 werden´s nicht): :thumbup:

1. Christina Ricci
2. Asia Argento
3. Annett Louisan
4. Helena Bonham Carter
5. Devon Aoki
6. Thora Birch
7. Mila Kunis
8. Anna Faris


----------



## pötzi (26 Juni 2013)

1. Halle Berry 
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sophie Marceau 
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Shakira 
6. Jessica Alba 
7. Jennifer Aniston 
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Charlize Theron
10. Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## congo64 (27 Juni 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.06.2013, 23:08 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1486
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1466
3. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
4. Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1298
5. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1097
6. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	903
7. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	863
9. Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	836
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	830
11. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
12. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	752
13. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	680
14. Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
15. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
16. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	661
17. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	650
18. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	643
19. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	639
20. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	592
21. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	568
22. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	513
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	513
24. Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	495
25. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	489
26. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	462
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	453
28. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	434
29. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	424
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
31. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	419
32. Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	410
33. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	409
34. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
35. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	400
Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	400
37. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	387
38. Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	378
39. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	356
40. Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	352
41. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	345
42. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	344
43. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	343
Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
45.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	336
46. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	326
47. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	325
48. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	324
49. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	313
*50. Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	310*
51. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	306
Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
53. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	302
54. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298
55. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	293
56. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	291
57. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	282
58. Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	267
59. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	266
60. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	259
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	259
62. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
63. Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	256
64. Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
65. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
66. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	247
67. Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	244
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	244
69. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	240
70. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	238
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
72. Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	234
73. Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	232
74. Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	231
75. Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	227
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	227
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	226
78. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	219
79. Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	218
81. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
82. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
83. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	213
84. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
85. Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	211
86. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
87. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	207
88. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	206
89. Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	203
90. Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	202
92. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	201
93. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
94. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	196
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	196
96. Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
97. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	192
98. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	190
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	190
*100. Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	188*
101. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	187
102. Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	185
103. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
104. Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	181
105. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	180
106. Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	176
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	176
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	176
110. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	175
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
112. Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	173
113. Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	171
114. Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
115. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	168
116. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	167
117. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
119. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	164
120. Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
121. Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 157
122. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	155
123. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	154
124. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	150
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	150
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
127. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	149
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
129. Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
130. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
132. Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	147
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	147
134. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	146
135. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	145
136. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	144
137. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	143
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	143
139. Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	141
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	141
141. Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	140
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
143. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	137
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	137
145. Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
147. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
148. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	130
*149. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	129*
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	129
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	129
152. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
153. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	124
154. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	123
155. Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	122
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	122
157. Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	120
158. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
159. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	117
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	117
162. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	116
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	116
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	116
165. Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	115
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
167. Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
168. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	111
169. Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	110
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	110
171. Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
172. Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	108
173. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	107
174. Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	106
175. Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	104
176. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
177. Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
179. Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
181. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
183. Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	99
184. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
185. Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	97
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	97
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	97
188. Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
189. Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	95
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	95
192. Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
196. Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
199. Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	91
*200. Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91*
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
203. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	90
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	90
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	90
208. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	89
209. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	87
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	87
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	87
212. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	86
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	86
215. Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	85
216. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	84
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
219. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	83
222. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	82
223. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	81
225. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	80
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	80
227. Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	79
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	79
229. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
230. Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	77
231. Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	76
234. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	75
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	75
236. Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	73
239. Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	72
241. Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	71
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	71
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
245. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
247. Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
248. Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
249. Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	66
*250. Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	65*
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	65
252. Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	64
253. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	63
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	63
259. Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	62
260. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	61
262. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	60
265. Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
267. Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	58
268. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
271. Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	56
272. Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	55
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
275. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	54
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	54
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
279. Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
281. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
285. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
289. Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	50
293. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49
295. Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
296. Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
*299. Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46*
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	46
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	46
303. Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	45
306. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
311. Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
315. Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
318. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	41
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	41
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	41
325. Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
331. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
336. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	38
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	38
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
345. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*353. Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36*
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	36
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	36
362. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	35
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
369. Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	34
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	34
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
375. Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	33
381. Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
387. Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
390. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
395. Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
*403. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28*
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
413. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
421. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
429. Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
433. Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
441. Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
*451. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
468. Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
480. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
481. Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*493. Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	19
517. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
527. Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	17
528. Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	17
537. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*558. Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15*
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	15
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
583. Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	14
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
*607. Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	13
628. Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*659. Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
683. Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*728. Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*798. Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*855. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	7
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*917. Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*974. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1043. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton, USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1114. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	3
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1185. Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1253. Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1









*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1466
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1298
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	752
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
6. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 661
7. Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 650
8. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	643
9. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	639
10. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	592



*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1486
2. Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1097
4. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	903
5. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	863
7. Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	836
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	830
8. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	806
9. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	680
10. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



Gruß congo64 und Walt


----------



## Freibier (30 Juni 2013)

pünktlich wie eh & jeh

1. Mariah Carey
2. Shakira
3.Beyonce
4 Britney Spears. 
5. Rihanna
6. Jennifer Lopez
7.Collien Fernandes
8. Elisabeth Seitz
9. Angelina Jolie 
10. Christina Hendricks
10. Emma Watson
10.Palina Rojinski


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juli 2013)

Mein Juli Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Ana Ivanovic
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Agnes Zimmermann
6. Rachael Carpani
7. Janina Uhse
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Alida Kurras
10. Katie Holmes


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Juli 2013)

Juli 2013

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Mareille Höppner
3.	Helene Fischer
4.	Johanna Klum
5.	Jennifer Aniston
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Sarah Ulrich
8.	Silvie van der Vaart
9.	Linda Zervakis
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juli 2013)

1. Kelly Brook
2. Maria Menounos
3. Alena Gerber
4. Jessica Lowndes
5. Annica Hansen
6. Lena Gercke
7. Kelly Kelly
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Julia Görges
10. Oona Devi Liebich
10. Annemarie Eilfeld
10. Luise Will
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2013)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Delta Goodrem*



 

*3. Felicity Jones*



 

*4. Amber Heard*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*





*6. Ilse DeLange - NL, 13.05.1977 in Almelo/NL*





*7. Taylor Swift*



 

*8. Katrina Bowden*



 

*9. Lea Seydoux* 



 

*10. Katheryn Winnick*





*10. Deborah Francois*





*10. Melissa Benoist*


----------



## Chlomojo (1 Juli 2013)

1. Kristen Stewart
2. Emma Stone
3. Ashley Greene
4. Chloe Moretz
5. Taylor Swift
6. Mila Kunis
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Amber Heard
9. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## benedikt (1 Juli 2013)

Mein Juli Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Mirana Kerr
05. Candice Swanepoel
06. Rosie Huntington-Whitley
07. Erin Heatherton
08. Sara Nuru
09. Kate Moss
10. Fiona Erdmann
10. Heidi Klum
10. Claudia Schiffer
10. Toni Garrn


----------



## hsvmann (1 Juli 2013)

*07/13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Rebecca Mir	
3. Carly Rae Jepsen	
4. Kate Beckinsale	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Delta Goodrem	
7. Jessica Alba	
8. Nina Moghaddam	
9. Shania Twain	
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Juli 2013)

Für Juli



*#1 Emily VanCamp*






*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Emma Kuziara*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## tino2003 (1 Juli 2013)

Hier mein Juli-Voting:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Ricki-Lee
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## Sachse (1 Juli 2013)

Juli-Liste - keine Veränderung 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Carrie Underwood
5. Julianne Hough
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Jessica Chastain
8. Lucy Hale
9. Pixie Lott
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (1 Juli 2013)

*Juli 2013*

1	Nazan Eckes



2	Delta Godrem



3	Shay Mitchell



4	Victoria Justice



5	Carly Rea Jepsen


 
6	Petra Nemkova



7	Minka Kelly


 
8	Nina Dobrev 


 
9	Kate Beckinsale 


 
10	Cassie Scerbo 


 
10	Michelle Keegan 


 
10	Shanea Grimes 


 
10	Ashley Greene


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juli 2013)

Juli 2013


Bar Refaeli
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym
Caroline Sunshine
Blake Lively
Pia Toscano
Victoria Justice
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## pofgo (1 Juli 2013)

1. Yvonne Strahovski
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Ashley Benson
4. Ashley Tisdale
5. Blake Lively 
6. Lucy Hale
7. Victoria Justice
8. Julianne Hough
9. Pixie Lott
10. Shakira


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juli 2013)

Juli Top 10

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Stacy Keibler
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Brittany Snow
9. Victoria Justice
10. Carrie Underwood


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juli 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera



2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Judith Rakers


----------



## benmaroni (2 Juli 2013)

Juli 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## blueeyes1973 (2 Juli 2013)

Ich bin für Michaela Schaffrath!!!


----------



## Apus72 (2 Juli 2013)

Neuer Monat, neues Glück :WOW:

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy 
10. Christina Aguilera

Die doppelte 10 damit über kurz oder lang die Top 3 Loth-frei wird :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## tort3 (2 Juli 2013)

1)Emma Watson



2)Sarah Bogen



3)Lena Meyer Landrut



4)Sarah Engels



5)Inez Björg David



6)Lena Gercke



7)Joelina Drews



8)Sophia Thomalla



9)Helene Fischer



10)Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Afefan (2 Juli 2013)

1. Bumm Bumm Bine, bitte unter Sabine Lisicki verbuchen 
2. Nela Panghy-Lee
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Rose Leslie (bekannt als Ygritte in Game Of Thrones) 09.02.87, Aberdeen
5. Madeleine Wehle
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Bettina Zimmermann
8. Andrea Petkovic
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Kylie Minogue
10. Juliane Hielscher
10. Penelope Cruz
10. Miriam Wimmer


----------



## teufel 60 (3 Juli 2013)

meine juli punkte ;

1. nenaglueck09

2.anna kurnikova:WOW:

3.miley cyrus:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena Meyer landrut

7.helene fischer

8.michelle

9.jenny elvers

10gülcan kamps

keine punkte für kader loth:angry::devil:


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

Hier nun meine liste 

1. Helene Fischer
2. jessica simpson
3. emma watson
4. barbara schöneberger
5. charlotte engelhardt ( würdig )
6. sonya kraus
7. sophia thomalla
8. sarah bogen
9. christine neubauer 
10. jennifer aniston


----------



## fastfreddy (6 Juli 2013)

Hier ist meine Top-Ten

1. Katy Perry
2. Ana Ivanovic
3. Nela Panghy-Lee
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Arzu Bazman
6. Bettina Zimmermann
7. Johanna Klum
8. Palina Rojinski
9. Eva La-Rue
10. Sarah Shahi


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2013)

Juli-Liste 2013

*LaFee*
*Hayley Williams*
*Emma Watson*
Scarlett Johansson
Chloe Moretz
Léa Seydoux
Kristen Stewart
Lucy Pinder
Kelly Brook
Amber Heard


----------



## Cradlerocker (6 Juli 2013)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Sabine Lisicki
3) Lena Meyer-Landrut
4) Selena Gomez
5) Ali Krieger
6) AJ Lee
7) Alex Morgan
8) Debby Ryan
9) Kaylyn Kyle 
10) Zooey Deschanel


----------



## memories (6 Juli 2013)

Mein Voting für Juli 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## gaertner23 (6 Juli 2013)

Hier mein Juli-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Maxi Biewer
3. Eva Mähl
4. Anja Petzold
5. Anita Hofmann
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz
8. Frauke Ludowig
9. Linda Hesse
10. Inka Schneider
10. Nazan Eckes
10.Sandra Thier

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Walt (7 Juli 2013)

Walts Wertung im Juli 2013:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Iris-Mareike Steen
3. Melanie Kogler
4. Mila Kunis
5. Alyssa Milano
6. Diane Willems
7. Mary Muhsal
8. Mariangela Scelsi
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller

Gruß
Walt


----------



## maggi77 (8 Juli 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Mariah Carey
6. Tamara Ecclestone
7. Laura Angel
8. Joelina Drews
9. Sonya Kraus
10.Katie Price


----------



## getchoo (10 Juli 2013)

1. Nelly Furtado
2. Paz Vega
3. Elizabeth Hurley
4. Jennifer Love Hewitt
5. Fernanda Motta
6. Shakira
7. Eva Mendes
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Emmy Rossum
10. Claire Danes


----------



## pötzi (10 Juli 2013)

für Juli:

1. Halle Berry 
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sophie Marceau 
4. Christina Aguilera
5. Shakira 
6. Jessica Alba 
7. Jennifer Aniston 
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Charlize Theron
10. Gwyneth Paltrow

ich glaube, der Eine dreifach - Fan von K.L. hat aufgegeben (?):crazy:


----------



## Anakin (11 Juli 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Mila Kunis
3. Katy Perry
4. Kaley Cuoco
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Katie Holmes
7. Annika Kipp
8. Yvonne Catterfeld
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Maria Sharapova


----------



## RockingSheep (12 Juli 2013)

Mein Voting für Juli

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Jasmin Wagner
4. Inka Schneider
5. Cornelia Wehmeyer
6. Joanna Krupa
7. Claudia Kleinert
8. Blake Lively
9. Doutzen Kroes
10. Simone Panteleit


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

OK. Gar nicht leicht, wenn man sich festlegen muss ;-)

Monica Ivancan
Sofia Milos
Catherine Bell
Annemarie Warnkross
Mirian Weichselbraun
Charlotte Engelhardt
Alyssa Milano
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Denise Richards
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## mephisto5 (14 Juli 2013)

Juli voting:

1.Erica Durance
2.Clara Morgane
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Julie Benz
5.Janina Uhse
6.Katja Burkard
7.Ulrike Frank
8.Emina Jahovic
9.Sarah Engels
10.Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Camacho (14 Juli 2013)

1. Megan Fox
2. Mila Kunis
3. Hayden panettiere
4. laura Vandervoort
5. Miley cyrus
6. jenny frost
7. stacey ferguson
8. monica belluci
9. catherine zeta jones
10. sophie Marceau


----------



## congo64 (14 Juli 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Michaela Schaffrath!!!



Bitte MINDESTENS drei Damen voten


----------



## ManuN (14 Juli 2013)

Juli 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## congo64 (14 Juli 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 14.07.2013, 20:21 Uhr	* 


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1517
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1502
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1323
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1112
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	930
7.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	897
8.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	873
10.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	860
11.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
12.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	771
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	699
14.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
15.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	672
16.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
17.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	661
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	659
19.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	641
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	602
21.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	600
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	557
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	523
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	503
25.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497
26.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	472
27.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	469
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	444
29.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	432
30.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	426
31.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
32.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	420
33.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	418
34.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	417
35.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	416
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	405
37.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	379
39.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	376
40.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	373
41.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	362
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	357
43.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	350
44.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	348
45.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
46.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	331
47.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	328
Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	328
49.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326
*50.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	320*
51.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	308
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	308
53.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
54.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	305
55.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	300
56.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	298
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	298
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	283
59.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	277
60.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	271
61.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	266
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	266
63.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	265
64.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
65.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	256
66.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
67.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	252
68.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	251
69.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	250
70.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	248
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	248
73.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	241
74.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	239
75.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
76.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	236
77.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	232
78.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	229
79.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	227
80.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	222
81.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	220
82.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	218
84.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
85.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	216
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	216
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	215
88.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
89.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	212
91.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	208
93.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	205
94.	Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	203
95.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
97.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	201
98.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
99.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	197
*100.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	195*
101.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	194
102.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	192
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	190
104.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	187
105.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	186
106.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	185
107.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	183
108.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
109.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	181
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	181
111.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	178
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	178
113.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	177
114.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
115.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
116.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	174
117.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
118.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	168
119.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
121.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	165
122.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	164
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 164
124.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
125.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	156
126.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	155
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	155
128.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	154
129.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	153
130.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	151
131.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	150
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	150
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	150
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
135.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
137.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
139.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	146
140.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	145
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	145
142.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144
143.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	143
144.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141
145.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
146.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	136
147.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	134
148.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
149.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
*150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	131*
151.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	130
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	130
153.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	129
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	129
155.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
156.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	124
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	124
158.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	122
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	122
160.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	121
161.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120
162.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	118
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
165.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	117
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
167.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	116
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	116
169.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	115
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
171.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	114
172.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
173.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112
174.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	110
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	110
176.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	109
179.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	107
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	107
181.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	106
182.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	105
183.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	104
184.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
185.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
186.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
187.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
189.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	99
190.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	98
192.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	97
193.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
195.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	95
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	95
*198.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	94*
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	94
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
204.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
209.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
211.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
213.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	89
214.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	88
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
217.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	87
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	87
219.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	86
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	86
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
222.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	85
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	85
224.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
227.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
229.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	82
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	82
231.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81
232.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	80
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	80
234.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	79
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	79
236.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
237.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	76
239.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	75
240.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	73
244.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	72
246.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
248.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
*251.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68*
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	68
253.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	67
255.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66
256.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	64
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	64
258.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
261.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	62
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	62
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	62
265.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	61
267.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
269.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	59
273.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	58
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	58
275.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
279.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
282.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	54
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
284.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
286.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	52
290.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
292.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
296.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49
298.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
*299.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	47*
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	47
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	47
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
306.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	46
309.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
311.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
317.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	43
323.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
326.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	41
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	41
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	41
335.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
341.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
345.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
*349.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37*
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	37
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37
358.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	36
366.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	35
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
373.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	34
380.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
386.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
392.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
396.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
*400.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29*
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
407.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
416.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
422.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
431.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	25
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
437.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
444.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
*454.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
471.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
 Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
484.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	20
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*500.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
522.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	18
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
535.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	17
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	17
*545.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16*
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
567.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	15
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
590.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
*615.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13*
Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	13
637.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*666.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*692.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*735.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*803.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*862.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*924.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*979.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1050.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1122.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1190.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1258.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
*1350.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1*


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1502
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1323
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	771
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 672
6.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	661
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 659
9.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	641
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	602



* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1517
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1112
4.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	930
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	897
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	873
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	860
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	699
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (15 Juli 2013)

Mein Juli Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Miriam Lange
4. Inka Schneider
5. Sandra Schneiders
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susi Brandt
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Stephanie Meißner
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## Ryan Atwood (16 Juli 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Angela Finger Erben
3. Caroline Wozniacki
4. Janina Uhse
5. Natalie Portman
6. Mila Kunis
7. Annika Kipp
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Katy Perry
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## kamy (17 Juli 2013)

1. Nazan Eckes 10
2. Nina Moghaddam 9
3. Sila Sahin 8
4. Pinar Atalay 7
5. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 6
6. Arzu Bazman 5
7. Bahar Kizil 4 
8. Muschda Sherzada 3 
9. Fatma Mittler Solak 2 
10. Rebecca Mir 1 Punkt


----------



## michalkaly (19 Juli 2013)

1. Ashley Benson
2. Nina Dobrev
3. Victoria Justice
4. Vanessa Hudgens
5. Kate Upton
6. Lyndsy Fonseca
7. Sarah Hyland
8. Scarlett Johanson
9. Alyson Michalka
10. Shay Mitchell


----------



## duda2 (19 Juli 2013)

1. Alena Gerber
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Isabell Horn
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Valea Katharina Scalabrino
6. Sandra Rieß
7. Vanessa Meisinger
8. Ashley Tisdale
7. Sarah Engels
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Carolin Kebekus
10. Luisa Hartema


----------



## StefanKa (22 Juli 2013)

Mein superheißes Juli-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Sarah Bogen





3. Sarah Engels





4. Sarah Tkotsch





5. Katrin Heß





6. Mila Kunis





7. Valea Scalabrino





8. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





9. Joy-Lee Juan Abiola-Müller





10. Friederike Sipp


----------



## Walt (23 Juli 2013)

Ich möchte nochmal ein herzliches "Danke schön" an Congo los werden und an alle, die sich hier regelmäßig beteiligen, ohne Congo wäre es nicht möglich dieses - unwidersprochen - größte Celeb-Ranking der Welt weiterzubetreiben!

Also: Danke Congo und Dank auch an alle Mitstreiter!

Ich würde mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn möglichst viele von Euch bei der Abstimmung zu *"Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 - DAS FINALE"* - mitmachen (Link siehe unten!)

Und dann wünsche ich allen noch einen schönen Sommer!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

1. Sarah Engels
2.Lena Meyer Landruth
3.Sabiene Lisiki
4.Fabienne Rothe
5.Kaley Couco
6.Rihanna
7.Kylie Minogue
8.Autumn Reeser
9.Lucy Scherer
10.Rebecca Mir


----------



## Dydydu (25 Juli 2013)

01. Rachael L. Cook

02. Lena Meyer-Landrut

03. Victoria Justice

04. Hayden Panettiere

05. Avril Lavigne

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Renee Olstead

08. Bettina Zimmermann

09. Kate Beckinsale

10. Salma Hayek


----------



## raleco (26 Juli 2013)

Auch von mir ein dickes :thx: an alle, vor allem congo und walt, für die SuperArbeit hier !!! :thumbup:

Mein Juli Voting diesmal mit Bildern !

1. Kate Beckinsale


 

2. Rachael Leigh Cook




3. Natalie Portman




4. Jessica Alba


 

5. Lena Gercke




6. Sophie Marceau




7. Emily VanCamp


 

8. Evan Rachel Wood


 

9. Elisha Cuthbert




10. Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Don Sven (26 Juli 2013)

Schnell noch mein Juli-Voting abgeben:

1. Sarah Bogen





2. Rebecca Mir





3. Lena Gercke





4. Yana Gercke





5. Muriel Baumeister





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Diane Willems





8. Alexandra Neldel





9. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Annemarie Eilfeld





10. Melanie Kogler





10. Sasha Grey


----------



## Cav (26 Juli 2013)

Mein Juli-Voting:

1. Carla Ossa





2. Irina Shayk





3. Ashley Greene





4. Michelle Keegan





5. Janina Uhse





6. Petra Benova (Geboren 1989, Slowakei)





7. Lena Gercke





8. Alex Morgan





9. Nina Agdal





10. Maggie Grace





10. Sarah Engels


----------



## congo64 (27 Juli 2013)

duda2 schrieb:


> 7. Vanessa Meisinger
> 8. Ashley Tisdale
> 7. Sarah Engels
> 8. Andrea Kaiser



hast du irgendwie doppelt vergeben, habe sie mal so gewertet


----------



## congo64 (27 Juli 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.07.2013, 15:28 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1545
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1514
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1323
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1116
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	930
7.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	916
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	887
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	876
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
11.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
12.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	778
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	699
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	677
15.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	663
17.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	659
19.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	641
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	616
21.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	600
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	575
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	523
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	510
25.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497
26.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	472
27.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	469
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	457
29.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	437
30.	Bea Peters, D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	432
31.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
32.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	420
33.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	418
34.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	417
35.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	416
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	405
37.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	379
39.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	376
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	376
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	373
42.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	362
43.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	355
44.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	350
45.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
46.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	331
47.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	328
Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	328
49.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326
*50.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	324*
51.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	320
52.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	308
Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	308
54.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
55.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	300
56.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	299
57.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	298
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	283
59.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	277
60.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	271
61.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	266
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	266
63.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	265
64.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259
65.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	258
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
67.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	256
68.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
69.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	252
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	252
71.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	250
72.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
73.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	241
74.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	239
75.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
76.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	236
77.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	232
78.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	229
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	229
80.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	227
81.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	224
82.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	222
83.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	218
85.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
86.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	216
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	216
88.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	215
89.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
90.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	213
91.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
92.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
93.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	208
94.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	205
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	205
96.	Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	203
97.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
99.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
*100.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	199*
101.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	198
102.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	197
103.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	193
104.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	192
105.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	190
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	190
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	190
108.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	187
109.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	185
110.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	184
111.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	183
112.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
113.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	178
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	178
115.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
116.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
117.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	174
118.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
119.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 167
120.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
122.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	165
123.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	164
124.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
125.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	161
126.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	156
127.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	155
128.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	154
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	154
130.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	153
131.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152
132.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	151
133.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	150
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
135.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser, D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
137.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
139.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	146
140.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	145
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	145
142.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144
143.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	143
144.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141
145.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
146.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	138
147.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	136
148.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135
*149.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	134*
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	134
151.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
152.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	131
154.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	130
155.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	129
156.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	128
158.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	127
159.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	126
160.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	124
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	124
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	124
163.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	122
164.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120
165.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	118
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
168.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
169.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	116
170.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	115
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
172.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	114
173.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
174.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112
175.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	110
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	110
177.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	109
180.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	107
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	107
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	107
183.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	106
184.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
185.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	102
188.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
189.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
191.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	99
192.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	98
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
194.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	97
195.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	96
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	96
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
198.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
*199.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	94*
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
204.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	93
208.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
211.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
213.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	89
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	89
215.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	88
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
218.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	87
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	87
220.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	86
Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
222.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	85
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	85
224.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	84
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
227.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	83
230.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	82
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	82
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	82
233.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	81
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81
235.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	80
236.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	79
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	79
238.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
239.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
240.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	75
241.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
244.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	72
246.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
248.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	69
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	69
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69
*252.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68*
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	68
254.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	67
256.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66
257.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	64
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	64
259.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
262.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	62
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	62
265.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	61
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	61
268.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
270.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	59
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	59
275.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	58
Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
281.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
284.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
285.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
288.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	52
292.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
294.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
298.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49
*300.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48*
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	48
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	48
303.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	47
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	47
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
309.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
311.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
313.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
319.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	43
326.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
328.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	41
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	41
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	41
337.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	40
344.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nina Agdal,	DEN, 26.03.92 in xxxxxx	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
348.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
*352.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37*
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	37
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37
360.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36
368.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
373.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	34
380.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
386.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
392.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31
393.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
396.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	30
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
*401.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29*
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
408.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
417.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
424.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	26
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
432.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	25
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
438.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
445.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
*455.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22*
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
473.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
487.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
488.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	20
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*504.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	19*
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
528.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
541.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17
*550.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16*
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
572.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
*592.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	14*
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
618.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	13
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
640.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
*668.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11*
AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*694.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*738.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green, USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*807.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8*
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*865.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Tricia Helfer, CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*927.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*981.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5*
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1053.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1125.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3*
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1192.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1260.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
1352.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



* TOP 10 International:*
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1514
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1323
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	778
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 677
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	663
7.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 659
9.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	641
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	616




 *TOP 10 Germany:	*
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1545
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1116
4.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	930
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	916
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	887
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	876
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	699
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



*Gruß congo64 und Walt	*


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Juli 2013)

Ich muss gestehen , müsst ich das *Ranking* bearbeiten , würd mich dieser Namen's WirrWarr wahnsinning machen  

daher mal wieder ein Dickes Danke an euch beiden


----------



## Traveler_1961 (29 Juli 2013)

da mache ich gerne mit !


----------



## congo64 (29 Juli 2013)

Traveler_1961 schrieb:


> da mache ich gerne mit !



na dann mal los....noch zwei Tage Zeit für deine Juli Wertung


----------



## congo64 (29 Juli 2013)

Gollum schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen , müsst ich das *Ranking* bearbeiten , würd mich dieser Namen's WirrWarr wahnsinning machen
> 
> daher mal wieder ein Dickes Danke an euch beiden



Danke für das Lob


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Juli 2013)

Ich bekomm noch ne Krise mit den Frauen:angry:,,,

Hier mal eine etwas andere Top10 von mir , immer die gleichen wird langsam langweilig...

*1. Angie Harmon
2. Alexa Chung 
3. Freida Pinto
4. Emilia Clarke
5. Maggie Q
6. Zoe Saldana
7. Ksenia Solo
8. Lyndsy Fonseca
9. Robin Tunney
10.Hannah Simone*


----------



## congo64 (30 Juli 2013)

Gollum schrieb:


> Ich bekomm noch ne Krise mit den Frauen:angry:,,,
> 
> Hier mal eine etwas andere Top10 von mir , immer die gleichen wird langsam langweilig...



Sind ja "NUR 5 NEUE" ....  , aber sehr ungewöhnlich :thumbup::thumbup:

:thx: fürs Mitmachen


----------



## Rohling (31 Juli 2013)

*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*



*Daniela Aschenbach*

4. Annette Frier
5. Emma Watson
6. Bettina Cramer
7. Denise Zich
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Aleksandra Bechtel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## maggi77 (31 Juli 2013)

Für August:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Tamara Ecclestone
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Davorka Tovilo
5. Lauren Pope
6. Angela Karpova
7. Katie Price
8. Mariah Carey
9. Laura Angel
10.Carmen Electra


----------



## teufel 60 (1 Aug. 2013)

meine punkte für August :

1.nenaglueck09

2.miley cyrus:WOW:

3.anna kournikova:thumbup:

4.sarah connor

5.verona pooth

6.lena Meyer landrut

7.helene fischer

8.michelle

9.stefanie hertel

10gülcan kamps

keine punkte für kader loth:angry::devil:


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Aug. 2013)

August 2013

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	Sylvie van der Vaart
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
4.	Annemarie Warnkross
5.	Nazan Eckes
6.	Angela Finger-Erben
7.	Kate Middleton
8.	Eva Imhof
9.	Mareille Höppner
10.	Katja Burkhard


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2013)

August Voting 2013

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Sarah Stork
5. Rachael Carpani
6. Agnes Zimmermann
7. Ana Ivanovic
8. Janina Uhse
9. Alida Kurras
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## benedikt (1 Aug. 2013)

Hier mein August Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Julie Henderson
05. Rosie Huntington - Whitley
06. Ana Beatriz Barros
07. Nastya Kunskaya
08. Adriana Cernanova
09. Erin Heatherton
10. Miranda Kerr
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2013)

*So mein frühes August-Voting, diesmal wegen Zeitmangel ohne Bilder:

1. Lena Gercke 
2. Iris Mareike Steen :WOW:
3. Sophie Marceau :thumbup:
4. Alyssa Milano
5. Katie Holmes
6. Sarah Bogen
7. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger
8. Diane Willems
9. Melanie Kogler (VL)
10. Valea Scalabrino

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Aug. 2013)

Für August:



*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Emma Kuziara*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## tino2003 (1 Aug. 2013)

mein August-Voting:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Ricki-Lee
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## Afefan (1 Aug. 2013)

Mein August-Voting:

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Nela Panghy-Lee
3. Bettina Zimmermann
4. Emma Watson
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Roberta Bieling
8. Juliane Hielscher
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Jessica Alba
10 Madeleine Wehle


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Aug. 2013)

Mai scheint wohl ein fruchtbarer Monat in NL zu sein (bzw. 9 Monate vorher)  Und sehr lustig, Charlotte und Ilse haben am gleichen Tag Geburtstag :thumbup:

*1. Diane Kruger*





*2. Ilse DeLange, NL, 13.05.77 in Almelo/NL*





*3. Doutzen Kroes*



 

*4. Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL, 03.09.77 in Enschede/NL*






*5. Charlotte Wessels, NL, 13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL*



 

*6. Hanna Verboom, NL, 11.05.83 in ??/Belgien*





*7. Sylvia Hoeks, NL, 01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL*





*8. Carice van Houten*






*9. Anouk Hoogendijk, NL, 06.05.85 in Woerden/NL*



 

*10. Sharon Den Adel, NL, 12.07.74 in Waddinxveen/NL*


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2013)

August-Liste 2013

*Hayley Williams* (Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen)
*LaFee*
*Emma Watson*
Scarlett Johansson
Chloe Moretz
Léa Seydoux
Kristen Stewart
Lucy Pinder
Alina Süggeler
Lady Gaga


----------



## Sachse (1 Aug. 2013)

@ d13: coole Auswahl, vor allem wegen Charlotte & Sharon :thumbup:

August-Liste - mal ein wenig anders

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Ellie Goulding
5. Jessie J
6. Carrie Underwood
7. Julianne Hough
8. Diana Vickers
9. Rita Ora
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2013)

D13 hat die wohl "unbekannteste" Liste von allen. Kenne da vllt nur 1/3 von


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Aug. 2013)

August-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Katrina Bowden
5. Carrie Underwood
6. Stacy Keibler
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Victoria Justice
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## hsvmann (1 Aug. 2013)

*08 / 13*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Carly Rae Jepsen
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Delta Goodrem
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Moghaddam
9. Shania Twain
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2013)

Meine Wahl für August


----------



## Cherubini (2 Aug. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Kelly Brook
3. Nina Heinemann
4. Alena Gerber
5. Julia Görges
6. Sarah Engels
7. Lena Gercke
8. Lena Goeßling
9. Annica Hansen
10. Annemarie Eilfeld
10. Maria Menounos
10. Lena Meckel


----------



## Don Sven (2 Aug. 2013)

Da ich es im Juli fast vergessen hätte, hier jetzt schnell mein August-Voting:

1. Iris Mareike Steen






2. Sarah Engels





3. Friederike Sipp





4. Sarah Bogen





5. Amanda Seyfried





6. Melanie Kogler





7. Alexandra Neldel





8. Lena Gercke





9. Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller





10. Marylu-Saskia Poolman


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Aug. 2013)

August

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Mila Kunis
3. Emily VanCamp
4. Katy Perry
5. Angela Finger Erben
6. Nicole Scherzinger
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Olivia Wilde
9. Annika Kipp
10. Maria Kirilenko


----------



## congo64 (3 Aug. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> D13 hat die wohl "unbekannteste" Liste von allen. Kenne da vllt nur 1/3 von



nicht nur DIE, ihr macht mich fertig....soviel Neues und alles googeln....
...aber dafür bin ich ja da


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> nicht nur DIE, ihr macht mich fertig....soviel Neues und alles googeln....
> ...aber dafür bin ich ja da



Ich nehm euch dafür ja auch die Arbeit ab


----------



## Toolman (3 Aug. 2013)

Hab ja auch schon länger nicht mehr teilgenommen, also auf ein neues...

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Lindsay Ellingson
3. Emily DiDonato
4. Natasha Barnard
5. Toni Garrn
6. Behati Prinsloo
7. Kate Upton
8. Jessica Alba
9. Sara Sampaio
10. Natalie Portman


----------



## congo64 (3 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich nehm euch dafür ja auch die Arbeit ab



Das stimmt :thumbup::thumbup: und dafür ein dickes :thx:


----------



## kamy (3 Aug. 2013)

Punktverteilung für August:

Nazan Eckes 10	Punkte
Nina Moghaddam 9	Punkte
Rebecca Mir 8	Punkte
Sila Sahin 7	Punkte
Pinar Atalay 6	Punkte
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 5	Punkte
Arzu Bazman 4	Punkte
Bahar Kizil 3	Punkte
Muschda Sherzada 2	Punkte
Fatma Mittler Solak 1	Punkt


----------



## congo64 (3 Aug. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.08.2013, 16:30 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1572

2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1521

3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1331
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1129
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	951
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	932
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	904
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	889
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
11.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
12.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	794
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	709
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	685
15.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	670
17.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	667
18.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
19.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	641
20.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	624
Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	624
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	604
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	541
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	510
25.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497
26.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	492
27.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	469
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	460
29.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	455
30.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	432
31.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	424
32.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	422
33.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	420
34.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	418
35.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	417
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	405
37.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
38.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	391
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	388
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	379
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	373
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	365
43.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	362
44.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	350
45.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
46.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	340
47.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	331
48.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	328
49.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	326
*51.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	320*
52.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	313
53.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	310
54.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	307
55.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
56.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	304
57.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	301
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	287
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
60.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	283
61.	Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	279
62.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	270
63.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	267
64.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	266
65.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	265
66.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259
67.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
68.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	257
69.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	256
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	256
71.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
72.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
73.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	241
74.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	239
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	239
76.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	238
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
78.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	236
79.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235
80.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	232
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	232
82.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	225
83.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	223
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	222
85.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	221
86.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	219
87.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
88.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
89.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	216
90.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
91.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
92.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	210
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	210
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
95.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	208
96.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	205
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	205
98.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	202
*101.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200*
102.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	199
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	198
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	198
105.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	197
106.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	193
107.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	192
108.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	191
109.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	189
110.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	187
111.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	186
112.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
113.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	180
114.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	178
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	178
116.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
117.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
118.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	174
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 174
120.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
121.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
123.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	165
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	165
125.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
126.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	162
127.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	161
128.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	160
129.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	159
130.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	154
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	154
132.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153
133.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152
134.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	150
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
136.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
138.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
140.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	145
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	145
142.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144
143.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	143
144.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141
145.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	140
147.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	139
148.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	138
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	138
*150.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	136*
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	136
152.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	135
Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135
154.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	134
155.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
157.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
158.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	130
159.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	128
161.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	127
162.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	125
163.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	124
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	124
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	124
167.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	122
168.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120
169.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
171.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	117
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	116
174.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
175.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	114
176.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	113
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
178.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112
179.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	110
180.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	109
182.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	108
184.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	107
185.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	104
186.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	103
188.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	102
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	102
191. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
192.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
195.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	98
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	98
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	98
198.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	97
199.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
*200.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95*
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95
202.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
206.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	93
210.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	92
212.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	91
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
216.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	90
219.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	89
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	89
221.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
224.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
225.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	85
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	85
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
228.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
229.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
231.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	82
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	82
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	82
235.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	81
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	81
238.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	80
239.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	79
240.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	78
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
242.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77
243.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
244.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	73
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
248.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
249.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	71
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
*251.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70*
252.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	69
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69
255.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
256.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	67
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	67
259.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66
260.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	64
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	64
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	64
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	63
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	63
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	63
268.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	62
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62
270.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
271.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
273.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59
276.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	58
277.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
281.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	56
282.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
285.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
286.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	53
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
290.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	52
295.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
297.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	50
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
*301.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49*
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49
303.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	48
305.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	47
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
311.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
313.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
316.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44
325.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	43
331.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
334.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	41
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	41
340.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	40
347.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
*351.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38*
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
355.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	37
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37
363.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36
370.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
375.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
382.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
388.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
393.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	31
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	31
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
*400.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30*
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
405.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
411.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
420.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	27
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
427.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
434.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
439.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
*446.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23*
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
458.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
478.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	21
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
494.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	20
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*508.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19*
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
531.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
544.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
 Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
*554.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	16*
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
576.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
*596.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14*
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS, 14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
620.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	13
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
*643.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
671.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*698.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*745.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	9
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.5.77 in Almelo/NL,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*816.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	8*
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	8
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*877.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	7
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*944.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*997.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5*
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1071.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1146.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3*
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1214.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	2
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1286.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
1378.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1521
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1331
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	794
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 685
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	670
7.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 667
8.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
9.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	641
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	624
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	624


*TOP 10 Germany:*  
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1572
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1129
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	951
5.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	932
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	904
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	889
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	709
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



*Gruß congo64 und Walt	*


----------



## ManuN (3 Aug. 2013)

August 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Sila Sahin
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## tort3 (3 Aug. 2013)

1. Emma Watson
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Sarah Engels
5. Inez Björg David
6. Lena Gercke
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Joelina Drews
9. Diane Willems
10. Miley Cyrus


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Aug. 2013)

Super eine Hessin ganz vorne :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## dabi (4 Aug. 2013)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Ana Ivanovic
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Priyanka Chopra
5.Natalie Portman
6.Sylvie van der vaart
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Jessica Biel
9.Audrina Patridge
10.Jana Ina Zarrella


----------



## Walt (4 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Super eine Hessin ganz vorne :thumbup: :thx:



Sehr richtig! Nicht nur eine Hessin, sondern jemand, der in meiner Stadt geboren wurde! :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Aug. 2013)

1. Christina Aguilera



2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Sabine Lisicki
9.Sharmell Huffman
10. Diana Doll


----------



## Cav (5 Aug. 2013)

Mein Voting für den August mit einem neuen Platz 1: :WOW:

1. Sylvie van der Vaart




2. Irina Shayk


 

3. Michelle Keegan




4. Petra Benova




5. Janina Uhse




6. Alex Morgan


 

7. Ashley Greene




8. Lena Gercke




9. Carla Ossa




10. Nina Agdal




10. Nazan Eckes


----------



## Cradlerocker (5 Aug. 2013)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Lena Lotzen
3) Lena Meyer-Landrut
4) AJ Lee
5) Ali Krieger
6) Alex Morgan
7) Eve Torres
8) Kaylyn Kyle
9) Debby Ryan
10) Selena Gomez


----------



## MetalFan (5 Aug. 2013)

August 2013


Bar Refaeli - CotM Juli 2013 :WOW:
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Lyndsy Fonseca
Missy Peregrym
Blake Lively
Becki Newton (USA, 04.07.78 in New Haven/USA)
Olivia Holt (USA, 05.08.97, Germantown/USA) - Happy sweet sixteen  
Caroline Sunshine


----------



## pofgo (5 Aug. 2013)

1. bar refaeli
2. yvonne strahovski
3. annasophia robb
4. Ashley Benson
5. Blake Livley 
6. haley king
7. Selena Gomez
8. Victoria Justice 
9. Nina Agdal 
10. miranda kerr


----------



## Nusspli (5 Aug. 2013)

1. Lotta Schelin
2. Lena Goessling
3. Laure Boulleau
4. Kosovare Asllani
5. Nadine Keßler
6. Alexia Putellas
7. Lena Lotzen
8. Olivia Schough
9. Simone Laudehr
10. Gaetane Thiney


----------



## Apus72 (9 Aug. 2013)

Für den August mit zwei Neuen 

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


 
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy 
10. Christina Aquilera
10. Gabrielle Aplin
10. Lena Goessling


----------



## xmodder (9 Aug. 2013)

1. AnnaSophia Robb
2. Lyndsy Fonseca
3. Victoria Justice
4. Kelly Stables
5. Ariana Grande
6. Selena Gomez
7. Emma Watson
8. Lena-Meyer Landruth
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Zooey Deschanel


----------



## gaertner23 (10 Aug. 2013)

hier mein August-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Nela Panghy-Lee
3. Anita Hofmann
4. Anja Petzold
5. Sandra Thier
6. Annett Möller
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Eva Mähl
9. Cornelia Wehmeyer
10. Linda Hesse


----------



## congo64 (11 Aug. 2013)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Shay Mitchell



4.	Michelle Keegan



5.	Megan Fox



6.	Nicole Scherzinger



7.	Nina Dobrev


 
8.	Petra Nemkova 


 
9.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Shanea Grimes 


 
10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## memories (11 Aug. 2013)

Mein Voting für August 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## pötzi (11 Aug. 2013)

1. Halle Berry 
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sophie Marceau 
4. Gwyneth Paltrow
5. Shakira 
6. Jessica Alba 
7. Jennifer Aniston 
8. Jennifer Lopez 
9. Charlize Theron 
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## RockingSheep (13 Aug. 2013)

Mein Voting für August

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Jasmin Wagner
4. Inka Schneider
5. Antje Wöhnke
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Joanna Krupa
8. Claudia Kleinert
9. Blake Lively
10. Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Limit (13 Aug. 2013)

Da mache ich doch auch mal mit:

1. Cassidy Freeman
2. Jordana Brewster
3. Bar Refaeli
4. Jessica Alba
5. Kristin Kreuk
6. Rachel Leigh Cook
7. Maggie Grace
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Phoebe Tonkin
10. Sarah Carter


----------



## benmaroni (13 Aug. 2013)

August 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## StefanKa (14 Aug. 2013)

August 2013:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Marylu-Sakia Poolman






4. Muriel Baumeister






5. Rebecca Mir






6. Alyssa Milano





7. Janine Wöller






8. Sophie Marceau






9. Britt Hagedorn






10. Janina Uhse


----------



## mephisto5 (18 Aug. 2013)

mein August voting

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Erica Durance
3.Clara Morgane
4.Janina Uhse
5.Sarah Engels
6.Ulrike Frank
7.Julie Benz
8.Katja Burkard
9.Emina Jahovic
10.Alex Morgan


----------



## ch2004 (19 Aug. 2013)

Mein August Voting:

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Sarah Tacke
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Stephanie Meißner
6. Susanne Langhans
7. Susi Brandt
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Julia Sen
10. Tina Zemmrich


----------



## congo64 (20 Aug. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 20.08.2013, 21:49 Uhr *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1591
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1559
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1342
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1129
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	990
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	952
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	924
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	893
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
11.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
12.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	808
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	718
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	696
15.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	675
16.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
17.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	670
18.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
19.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	643
Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	643
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	633
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	607
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	546
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	517
25.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497
26.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	495
27.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	474
28.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	469
Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	469
30.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	436
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	432
33.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	427
34.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	422
35.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	420
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	416
37.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
38.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	400
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	396
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	379
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	379
42.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	368
43.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	365
44.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357
45.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	346
46.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
47.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	340
48.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	338
49.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	331
*50.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326*
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326
52.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	313
53.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	310
54.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	309
55.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	307
56.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
57.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	301
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	299
59.	Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	294
60.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
61.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	283
62.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	275
63.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	270
64.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	268
65.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	267
66.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	265
67.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	262
68.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	261
69.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259
70.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
71.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
72.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	251
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	251
74.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
75.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	244
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	244
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	244
78.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	239
79.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
80.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235
81.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	234
82.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	232
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	232
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	232
85.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	225
86.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	223
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	221
88.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
89.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
90.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	216
Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	216
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	215
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	215
94.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
95.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
96.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	210
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
98.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	209
99.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	207
*100.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	205*
101.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	202
103.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
104.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	199
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	199
106.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	198
107.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	196
108.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	195
109.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	191
110.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	189
111.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	188
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	188
113.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	187
114.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	186
115.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
116.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	178
117.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
118.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
119.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 174
120.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
121.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	166
124.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	165
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	165
126.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
127.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	162
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	162
129.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	160
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	160
131.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	159
132.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	154
133.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153
134.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152
135.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
136.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
138.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	148
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
140.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	145
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	145
142.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144
143.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	143
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	143
145.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	142
146.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141
147.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	140
*149.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	139*
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	139
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	139
152.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	138
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	138
154.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135
155.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	134
156.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
158.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
159.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	131
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	131
161.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	128
164.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	127
165.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	125
166.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	124
168.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120
169.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	119
170.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
172.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	117
174.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	116
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116
176.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
178.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	113
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	113
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	113
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
182.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	112
184.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
186.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	108
187.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	107
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	107
189.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	104
190.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	103
192.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	102
194.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
196.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
198.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	99
199.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	98
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	98
*201.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	97*
202.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
203.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95
205.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
208.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	93
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	93
213.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	92
215.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	91
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
219.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	90
Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	90
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	90
223.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	89
224.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	88
227.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	87
228.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86
230.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	85
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
232.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
233.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
235.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82
236.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	81
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	81
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	81
240.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	79
241.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	78
242.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77
243.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
244.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	73
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	73
249.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
*250.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	71*
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
252.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
253.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	69
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69
256.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	68
258.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	67
260.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	66
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	66
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	65
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	65
265.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	64
266.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	64
267.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	63
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	63
270.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	62
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62
272.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
273.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	60
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
275.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59
279.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
282.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	56
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	56
284.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	55
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
288.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
289.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
293.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
297.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
*299.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50*
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
303.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49
305.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	48
307.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
311.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
313.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	45
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
317.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44
326.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	43
332.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	42
336.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	41
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	41
342.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	40
*349.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39*
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
352.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
356.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	37
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37
364.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	36
372.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
377.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
383.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
389.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
394.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	31
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	31
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
*401.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30*
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	30
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
407.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
413.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
423.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	27
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
430.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	26
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
437.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
441.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
*448.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23*
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	23
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
463.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
482.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	21
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	21
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*499.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20*
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	20
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
512.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
535.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	18
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	18
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
*549.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17*
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
559.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	16
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
581.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
*602.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14*
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	14
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
626.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	13
*648.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
678.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*704.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*753.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	9
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.5.77 in Almelo/NL,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*826.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	8*
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	8
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	8
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	8
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*890.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	7
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*957.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*1012.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	5*
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1086.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1161.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3*
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1229.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	2
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1304.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1*
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
1399.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1559
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1342
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	808
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 696
6.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 675
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	670
8.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
9.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	643
Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	643


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1591
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1129
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	990
5.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	952
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	924
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	893
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	810
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	718
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Anakin (21 Aug. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Sarah Stork
5. Anna-Katharina Samsel
6. Mila Kunis
7. Janina Uhse
8. Annika Kipp
9. Katy Perry
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

1.Heidi Klum
2.Marlene Lufen
3.Pamela Andersson
4.Jennifer Lopez
5.Maria Sharapowa
6.Annika Kipp
7.Emma Watson
8.Michelle Hunziger
9.Lady Gaga
10.Alannis Morisette


----------



## FCB_Cena (28 Aug. 2013)

1. Sara Carbonero
2. Lena Gercke
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Helene Fischer
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Ashley Tisdale
7. Mila Kunis
8. Nina Agdal
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Miranda Kerr


----------



## Freibier (31 Aug. 2013)

1. Mariah Carey
2. Shakira
3.Beyonce
4 Britney Spears.
5. Rihanna
6. Jennifer Lopez
7.Collien Fernandes
8. Elisabeth Seitz
9. Angelina Jolie
10. Christina Hendricks
10. Emma Watson
10.Palina Rojinski


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2013)

So pünktlich wie die Feuerwehr, mein September Ranking

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Ilse DeLange*



 

*3. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*4. Sarah Gadon*



 

*5. Amber Heard*



 

*6. Delta Goodrem*



 

*7. Felicity Jones*



 

*8. Deborah Francois*



 

*9. Rachael Taylor* -> AUS, 11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS



 

*10. Lea Seydoux*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2013)

Auf Platz 1 ist Dir doch ein Fehler unterlaufen.










Nein, nein kleiner Scherz, ist ja Dein Liebling.


----------



## Sachse (1 Sep. 2013)

September Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Carrie Underwood
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Diana Vickers
9. Rita Ora
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> 1. Petra Nemcova
> 2. Lindsay Ellingson
> 3. Emily DiDonato
> 4. Natasha Barnard
> ...



Hat sich fast nix geändert... 

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Lindsay Ellingson
3. Toni Garrn
4. Emily DiDonato
5. Natasha Barnard
6. Behati Prinsloo
7. Kate Upton
8. Jessica Alba
9. Sara Sampaio
10. Lacey Chabert


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2013)

September Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Anna Heesch
5. Sanna Englund
6. Janina Uhse
7. Katy Perry
8. Rachael Carpani
9. Ana Ivanovic
10. Agnes Zimmermann


----------



## Afefan (1 Sep. 2013)

Endlich wieder abstimmen 

1. Andrea Petkovic
2. Nela Panghy Lee
3. Bettina Zimmermann
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Emma Watson
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Miriam Wimmer
8. Johanna Klum
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Sabine Lisicki
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Annika Kipp
10. Juliane Hielscher
10. Angela Finger Erben
10 Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Sep. 2013)

Für September:



*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Emma Kuziara*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## tort3 (1 Sep. 2013)

1. Emma Watson
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Sarah Engels
4. Sarah Bogen
5. Inez Björg David
6. Joelina Drews
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Janina Uhse
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## congo64 (1 Sep. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *9. Rachael Taylor* -> AUS, 11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS



:thumbup::thumbup::thx: für die mitgelieferte Info :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (1 Sep. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Auf Platz 1 ist Dir doch ein Fehler unterlaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 und was ist mit selber voten...


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Sep. 2013)

September 2013:

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Sylvie van der Vaart
3.	Mirjam Weichselbraun
4.	Annemarie Warnkross
5.	Mareile Höppner
6.	Judith Rakers
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
9.	Nazan Eckes
10.	Miriam Pede


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> und was ist mit selber voten...



Das kommt doch noch! Ich muss erst mal in mich gehen und dann geht es los.


----------



## congo64 (1 Sep. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Das kommt doch noch! Ich muss erst mal in mich gehen und dann geht es los.



Das freut mich und verlauf dich in dir nicht....


----------



## pofgo (1 Sep. 2013)

1. bar refaeli
2. *Nina Dobrev* 
3. annasophia robb
4. Ashley Benson
5. Blake Livley
6. yvonne strahovski
7. Selena Gomez
8. Victoria Justice
9. Nina Agdal
10. miranda kerr


----------



## hsvmann (1 Sep. 2013)

*09/13*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Delta Goodrem
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Carly Rae Jepsen
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Moghaddam
9. Shania Twain
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2013)

September-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Jessica Alba
4. Nina Dobrev
5. Carrie Underwood
6. Stacy Keibler
7. Katrina Bowden
8. Helene Fischer 
9. Heather Morris
10. Naya Rivera


----------



## Hehnii (1 Sep. 2013)

Weltfriedenstag: 01.09.2013

1. Hayley Atwell 


2. Sophia Thomalla
3. Emma Watson
4. Diane Willems
5. Diane Kruger




6. Miranda Kerr
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Emmanuelle Chriqui
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## tino2003 (1 Sep. 2013)

Hier der September:

1. Delta Goodrem :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Ricki-Lee
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## congo64 (1 Sep. 2013)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Shay Mitchell



4. Michelle Keegan



5.	Megan Fox



6.	Nicole Scherzinger



7.	Nina Dobrev


 
8.	Petra Nemkova 


 
9.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Shanea Grimes 


 
10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Sep. 2013)

1. Cote de Pablo
2.Emma Watson
3.Jena Malone
4.Jennifer Love Hewitt
5.Miley Cyrus
6.Madeleine Wehle
7.Ellen Page
8.Pamider Nagra
9.Mia Sara
10.Ilka Bessin


----------



## maggi77 (2 Sep. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Tamara Ecclestone
5. Kathrine Heigl
6. Sonya Kraus
7. Verona Pooth
8. Carmen Electra
9. Christina Aguilera
10.MAriah Carey


----------



## Moreblack (2 Sep. 2013)

1. Aylin Tezel
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Doutzen Kroes
4. Emma Watson
5. Jessica Alba
6. Sila Sahin
7. Kristen Stewart
8. Mareile Höppner
9. Annika Kipp
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## tino2003 (2 Sep. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> ......
> 10.Ilka Bessin



Das wär ein Header


----------



## congo64 (2 Sep. 2013)

tino2003 schrieb:


> Das wär ein Header



geht aber nur bei 16 : 9


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2013)

September 2013


Bar Refaeli
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym
Pia Toscano
Blake Lively
Minka Kelly
Becki Newton
Lyndsy Fonseca


----------



## ManuN (2 Sep. 2013)

September 13

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Annemarie Warnkross
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Sila Sahin
9. Sandra Thier
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## congo64 (2 Sep. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 02.09.2013, 22:05 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1604
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1566
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1344
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1151
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1035
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	962
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	954
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	909
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
11.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	829
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	816
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	728
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	696
15.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	688
16.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	676
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	676
18.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674
19.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
20.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	646
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	640
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	627
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	546
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	517
25.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	501
26.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497
27.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	494
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	485
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	477
30.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	436
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	434
33.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	432
34.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	430
35.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	427
36.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	426
37.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	416
38.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	403
40.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	388
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	384
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	375
43.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	374
44.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357
45.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	346
46.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	341
48.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	340
49.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	331
*50.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326*
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326
52.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	314
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314
54.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	313
55.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	312
56.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	307
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	307
58.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306
59.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	301
60.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	300
61.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
62.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	280
63.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	278
64.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	276
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	276
66.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	275
67.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	274
68.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	273
69.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	261
70.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	259
72.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258
73.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	255
74.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254
75.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	251
76.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248
77.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	244
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	244
79.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	243
80.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	242
81.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238
82.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235
83.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	234
84.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	232
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	232
86.	Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	229
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	229
88.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	221
89.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	219
90.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
91.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217
92.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	216
93.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	215
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	215
95.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	214
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
97.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	212
98.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	211
99.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210
*100.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	208*
101.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	207
102.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	206
103.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	205
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	205
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	205
106.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	202
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	202
109.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	198
111.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	191
112.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	190
113.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	189
114.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	188
115.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	184
116.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182
117.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
118.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175
119.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 174
120.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	171
121.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
122.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	169
123.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	167
124.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166
126.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	165
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	165
128.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163
129.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	162
130.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	161
131.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	160
132.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	159
133.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	157
134.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	153
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	153
137.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152
138.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
139.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
141.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	148
142.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148
143.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	147
144.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	145
145.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144
146.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	143
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	143
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	143
*150.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141*
151.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
152.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	139
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	139
154.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	138
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	138
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	138
157.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	136
158.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135
159.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	133
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133
162.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	132
164.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	129
165.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128
167.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	127
168.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	125
169.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124
170.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122
171.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	120
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120
173.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	119
174.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	118
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118
176.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	117
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	116
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116
180.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	115
182.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	114
183.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	113
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	113
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	113
186.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112
187.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	109
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	109
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109
190.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	108
191.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	103
193.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	102
195.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101
198.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	100
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	100
*202.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	99*
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	99
204.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	98
205.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	97
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	97
207.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96
208.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	95
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	95
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95
212.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	94
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
216.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93
219.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92
220.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
223.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	90
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	90
226.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	89
227.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	88
230.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	87
231.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86
233.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
234.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84
236.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83
238.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	82
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82
240.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	81
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81
242.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	79
243.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77
244.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	76
246.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	75
247.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	74
*248.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	73*
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	73
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	73
253.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	72
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72
255.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71
256.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
257.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69
260.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68
261.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	67
264.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	66
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	66
267.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	65
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	65
269.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	65
270.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	64
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	64
272.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
273.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62
274.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
275.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
276.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	59
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59
280.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57
282.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
283.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	56
285.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	55
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	55
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	55
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55
290.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	53
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
295.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	52
299.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51
*301.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50*
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	50
305.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49
308.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	48
310.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	47
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
315.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46
318.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
321.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	44
330.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43
335.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42
337.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	41
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	41
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	41
343.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	40
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	40
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	40
*350.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39*
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
354.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38
358.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37
365.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	36
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	36
374.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
379.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
385.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	33
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
392.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32
*398.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	31*
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
403.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	30
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
409.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
414.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	28
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	28
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28
424.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
430.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	26
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	26
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
438.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25
442.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
*449.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23*
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	23
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
465.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	22
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	22
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	22
486.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
*500.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20*
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	20
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
513.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
536.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	18
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.5.77 in Almelo/NL,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
*551.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17*
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	17
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
562.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	16
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	16
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	16
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
587.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15
*608.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14*
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	14
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	14
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	14
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	14
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14
633.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	13
*657.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12*
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	12
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12
689.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	11
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	11
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	11
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*718.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10*
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	10
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*765.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9*
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	9
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*836.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	8*
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	8
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	8
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*900.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7*
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	7
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	7
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*963.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6*
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
Christina Model	USA	???	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*1019.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	5*
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	5
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
*1095.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4*
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*1169.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3*
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	3
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1236.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2*
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	2
*1312.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1*
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
1410.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1566
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1344
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	829
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 696
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	688
7.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 676
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	676
9.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	646


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1604
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1151
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1035
5.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	962
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	954
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	909
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	816
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	728
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2013)

1. Kelly Brook
2. Friederike Becht
3. Vanessa Most
4. Anna Fenninger
5. Maria Menounos
6. Kathrin Osterode
7. Alena Gerber
8. Julia Görges
9. Andrea Kaiser
10. Annemarie Eilfeld
10. Kelly Kelly


----------



## benedikt (3 Sep. 2013)

Mein September Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Julie Henderson
05. Nastya Kunskaya
06. Rosie Huntington- Whitley
07. Miranda Kerr
08. Sara Nuru
09. Candice Swanepoel
10. Rebecca Mir
10.Erin Heatherton
10. Natasha Belova


----------



## mephisto5 (5 Sep. 2013)

September

1.Erica Durance
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Clara Morgane
4.Sarah Engels
5.Emina Jahovic
6.Claudelle Deckert
7.Katja Burkard
8.Ulrike Frank
9.Janina Uhse
10.Birgit Schrowange


----------



## Cav (7 Sep. 2013)

Mein September-Voting:

1. Izabel Goulart

2. Irina Shayk

3. Michelle Keegan

4. Sylvie van der Vaart

5. Janina Uhse

6. Petra Benova

7. Alex Morgan

8. Carla Ossa

9. Lena Gercke

10. Nina Agdal


----------



## memories (7 Sep. 2013)

Mein Voting für September 2013:

1*.Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Apus72 (8 Sep. 2013)

Im September keine Änderungen 

1. Rachael Leigh Cook
:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


 
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Stana Katic
4. Angelina Jolie
5. Jennifer Connelly
6. Emma Watson
7. Salma Hayek
8. Natalie Portman
9. Jessica Alba
10. Clemence Poesy 
10. Christina Aquilera
10. Gabrielle Aplin
10. Lena Goessling​


----------



## Cradlerocker (9 Sep. 2013)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Lena Lotzen
3) AJ Lee
4) Lena Meyer-Landrut
5) Ali Krieger
6) Lena Goeßling
7) Sabine Lisicki
8) Eve Torres
9) Selena Gomez 
10) Alex Morgan


----------



## Ryan Atwood (12 Sep. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Katy Perry
3. Mila Kunis
4. Kaley Cuoco
5. Angela Finger Erben
6. Annika Kipp
7. Caroline Wozniacki
8. Jessica Biel
9. Micaela Schäfer
10. Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

1. Julianne Moore
2. Heike Trinker 
3. Rosamunde Pike 
4. Miriam Lange
5. Lena Meyer Landruth
6. Jena Malone 
7. Elizabeth Mitchell
8. Martina Hill
9. Sarah Kuttner 
10. Michelle Morgan


----------



## benmaroni (13 Sep. 2013)

September 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## kamy (13 Sep. 2013)

_*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Nina Moghaddam	
3. Asli Bayram	
4. Sila Sahin	
5. Pinar Atalay	
6. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
7. Arzu Bazman	
8. Bahar Kizil	
9. Fatma Mittler Solak	
10. Rebecca Mir	*_


----------



## JohnDaniels (15 Sep. 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Tina Ruland*
4. Julia Görges
5. Amelie Klever
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## PromiFan (15 Sep. 2013)

Ich mache auch mal wieder mit (für September):

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Marietta Slomka
3.) Yve Fehring
4.) Barbara Schöneberger
5.) Diana Staehly
6.) Kay-Sölve Richter
7.) Mariella Ahrens
8.) Sophie Schütt
9.) Helene Fischer
10.) Kate Middleton


----------



## congo64 (15 Sep. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 15.09.2013, 19:15 Uhr	*  

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1617 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1584 
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 *
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1345 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1156 
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1045 
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	986 
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	968 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	919 
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
11.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	831 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	816 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	728 
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	699 
15.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	693 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	686 
17.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	676 
18.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674 
19.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662 
20.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	649 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	643 
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	641 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	546 
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	526 
25.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	501 
26.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497 
27.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	496 
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	491 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	477 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	452 
31.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	449 
32.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
33.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	432 
34.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	430 
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	430 
36.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	426 
37.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	423 
38.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	403 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	394 
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	388 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	375 
43.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	374 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	364 
45.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
46.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	343 
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	341 
48.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	340 
49.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	339 
*50.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 *
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
52.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	314 
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	314 
55.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	313 
56.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	312 
57.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	307 
58.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
59.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	302 
60.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	301 
61.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	288 
62.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
63.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	285 
64.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	284 
65.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	280 
66.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	278 
67.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	274 
68.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	273 
69.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	266 
70.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	265 
71.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
72.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
73.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	255 
74.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
75.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	252 
76.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	251 
77.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	248 
78.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	244 
79.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	243 
80.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	242 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	242 
82.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
83.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235 
84.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	234 
85.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	232 
86.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	231 
87.	Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	229 
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	229 
89.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	228 
90.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	224 
91.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	222 
92.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
93.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	218 
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
95.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217 
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	217 
97.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	216 
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	216 
99.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
*100.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 *
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	208 
102.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	207 
103.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	206 
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	206 
105.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	205 
106.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202 
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	202 
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	202 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	202 
110.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
111.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	198 
112.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	195 
113.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	193 
114.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	190 
115.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	184 
116.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
117.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
118.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175 
119.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	174 
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 174 
121.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	171 
122.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	170 
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170 
124.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	169 
125.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	167 
126.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
128.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
129.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	162 
130.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	161 
131.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	160 
132.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	159 
133.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	157 
134.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	154 
135.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	153 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	153 
138.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
139.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
143.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
145.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	146 
146.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	145 
147.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
*148.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	143 *
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	143 
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	143 
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	143 
153.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	142 
154.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
155.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
156.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	139 
157.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	138 
158.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
159.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
162.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	132 
164.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	129 
165.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	128 
168.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	127 
169.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	125 
170.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
171.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	122 
173.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
174.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	120 
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
176.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	118 
178.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	117 
180.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
181.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	115 
183.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	114 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	114 
185.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	113 
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	113 
187.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
188.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
190.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	108 
191.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	103 
193.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	102 
195.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
*198.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 *
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	100 
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	100 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
202.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	99 
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	99 
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	99 
205.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	98 
206.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	97 
207.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
208.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	95 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95 
212.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
216.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
219.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	92 
221.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
224.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	90 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	90 
227.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	89 
228.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
230.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	87 
231.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
233.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
234.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
236.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	83 
239.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	82 
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
241.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	81 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	81 
243.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
245.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
246.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	76 
248.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	75 
*249.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	74 *
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	74 
251.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	73 
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	73 
254.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	72 
257.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
258.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
259.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
262.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
263.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
265.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	66 
Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	66 
268.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	65 
270.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	64 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	64 
272.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
273.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	62 
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
275.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61 
276.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
277.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59 
280.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	57 
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
283.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	56 
285.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	55 
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	55 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
290.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
291.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
295.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	52 
*299.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 *
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
301.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	50 
305.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	49 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
308.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	48 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	48 
311.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
315.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
318.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
323.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
333.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
338.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	41 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	41 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	41 
346.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	40 
*351.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 *
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39 
356.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
360.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37 
366.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	36 
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	36 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	36 
376.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
381.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
390.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
396.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
*402.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	31 *
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
406.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	30 
413.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
418.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
426.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27 
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
433.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	26 
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	26 
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
441.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
447.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
*453.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 *
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	23 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
468.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
489.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*505.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
518.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
540.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.5.77 in Almelo/NL,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*555.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
568.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	16 
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*592.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 *
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
615.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	14 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14 
642.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	13 
*667.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	12 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
*697.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
725.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*774.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997 9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*845.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	8 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D,+ 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*910.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*972.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	6 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1027.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1102.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1175.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3 *
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D, 3
.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1242.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1317.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1417.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1584
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1345
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	831
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 699
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	693
7.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 676
Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	686
9.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	662
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	649


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1617
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1156
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1045
5.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	986
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	968
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	919
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	816
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	728
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Sep. 2013)

hier mein Septembervoting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Nela Panghy-Lee
3. Anja Petzold und Anja Heyde
4. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Katrin Huß
7. Frauke Ludowig und Helene Fischer
8. Victoria Herrmann
9. Jennifer Knäble und Cornelia Wehmeyer
10. Eva Mähl


----------



## bambam29 (16 Sep. 2013)

1.Eva LaRue
2.tiffany thiesen
3.kylie minogue
4.tina ruland
5.arzu bazam
6.katja woywood


----------



## Walt (17 Sep. 2013)

Walts September-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Sarah Bogen





3. Diane Willems





4. Rebecca Mir





5. Valea Scalabrino





6. Yana Gercke





7. Melanie Kogler





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Janine Wöller





Gruß
Walt


----------



## RockingSheep (18 Sep. 2013)

Liste September 2013

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Claudia Kleinert
6. Doutzen Kroes 
7. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre (* 1. Februar 1979 in Montreal)
8. Anna Torv
9. Rachel Miner (* 29. Juli 1980 in New York City)
10. Inka Schneider


----------



## Anakin (19 Sep. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Victoria Justice
3. Katy Perry
4. Sarah Stork
5. Mila Kunis
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Anna-Katharina Samsel
8. Janina Uhse
9. Julia Ann
10. Christina Jolie


----------



## mrquake (21 Sep. 2013)

1. Taylor Swift
2. Nina Dobrev
3. Victoria Justice
4. Emma Stone
5. Amanda Seyfried
6. Kate Mara
7. Pixie Lott 
8. Ashley Benson
9. Katrina Bowden
10. Jenna Dewan


----------



## duda2 (22 Sep. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Ashley Tisdale
3. Sandra Rieß
4. Isabell Horn
5. Sylvie van der Vaart
6. Annemarie Warnkross
7. Johanna Klum
8. Jennifer Knäble
9. Annika Kipp
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## ch2004 (23 Sep. 2013)

Mein Voting für September

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Tina Zemmrich
4. Sarah Tacke
5. Antje Wöhnke
6. Stephanie Meißner
7. Julia Sen
8. Susanne Langhans
9. Susi Brandt
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## dabi (24 Sep. 2013)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Ana Ivanovic
3.Sylvie van der vaart
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Adriana Lima
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Maria Sharapova
8.Jessica Biel
9.Audrina Patridge
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Don Sven (25 Sep. 2013)

September 2013:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Melanie Kogler





4. Jana Ina Zarella





5. Amanada Seyfried





6. Janina-Isabell Batoly





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Diane Willems





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger


----------



## surprisin (27 Sep. 2013)

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Miley Cyrus
3. Lindsay Lohan
4. Lady Gaga
5. Claudelle Deckert
6. Nina Bott
7. Mirjam Weichselbaum
8. Sarah Kuttner
9. Pink
10. Fiona Erdmann


----------



## StefanKa (30 Sep. 2013)

Schnell noch mein September-Voting. Hätte es fast vergessen:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Sophie Schütt
3. Alexandra Neldel
4. Anneke Dürkopp
5. Mary Muhsal
6. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger
7. Valea Scalabrino
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Jessica Alba
10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2013)

für ALLE die noch im September voten wollen 

heute ist die LETZTE Chance


----------



## maggi77 (30 Sep. 2013)

mein voting für Oktober:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Tamara Ecclestone
5. Daniela Crudu
6. Emma Glover
7. Sarah Connor
8. Christina Aguilera
9. Mariah Carey
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2013, 23:10 Uhr *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1646 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1594 
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352	* 
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1348 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1158 
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1063 
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	986 
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	983 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	925 
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
11.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	833 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	816 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738 
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	704 
15.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	694 
16.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	693 
17.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	681 
18.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674 
19.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	651 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	649 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	643 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	551 
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	527 
25.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	510 
26.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	503 
27.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	497 
28.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	494 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	477 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	452 
31.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	449 
32.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
33.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
34.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	432 
35.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	430 
36.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	427 
37.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	423 
38.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	412 
39.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	394 
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	388 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	375 
43.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	374 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	364 
45.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	358 
46.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
47.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	349 
48.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	344 
49.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	340 
*50.	Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	328 *
51.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
53.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
54.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	314 
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	314 
Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
57.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	311 
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	310 
59.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	307 
60.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
61.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	290 
62.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	288 
63.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	287 
65.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	285 
66.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	280 
67.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	277 
68.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	274 
69.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	266 
70.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	265 
71.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	263 
72.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
73.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
74.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	255 
75.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	254 
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
77.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	252 
78.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	251 
79.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	244 
80.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	242 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	242 
82.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
83.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235 
84.	Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	234 
Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	234 
86.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	232 
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	231 
88.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	229 
89.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	228 
90.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	224 
91.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	223 
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	222 
93.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
94.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	218 
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
96.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	217 
Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	217 
98.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	216 
99.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
*100.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	213 *
101.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
102.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	208 
103.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	207 
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	207 
105.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	206 
106.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	205 
107.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	202 
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	202 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	202 
110.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
111.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	198 
112.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	195 
113.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	194 
114.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	193 
115.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	184 
116.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
117.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	178 
118.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
119.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	175 
120.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	174 
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 174 
122.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	171 
123.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	170 
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170 
125.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	169 
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	169 
127.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	168 
128.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	167 
129.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
131.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
132.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	161 
133.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	160 
134.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	157 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	154 
136.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
139.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	152 
141.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	151 
142.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
143.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
147.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
148.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	146 
149.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	145 
*150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	144 *
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
153.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	143 
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
155.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
156.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	140 
158.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	138 
159.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	137 
160.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
161.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
164.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
165.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	131 
166.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	128 
169.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	127 
170.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	125 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	125 
172.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
173.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	122 
175.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
176.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	120 
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
178.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
179.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	117 
181.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
182.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	115 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	115 
185.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	114 
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	114 
188.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
189.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
191.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	108 
192.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
194.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
195.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
198.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
*199.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101 *
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
202.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	100 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	100 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
206.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	99 
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	99 
208.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	97 
209.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
210.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	95 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95 
214.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
217.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
220.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	92 
222.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
225.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	90 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	90 
228.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	89 
229.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	88 
232.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	86 
235.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
236.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
238.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	83 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	83 
242.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	82 
Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
244.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
246.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
247.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	76 
249.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	75 
*250.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	74 *
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	74 
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	74 
253.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
254.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	72 
257.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
258.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
259.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
262.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
263.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
266.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	66 
Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	66 
269.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	65 
270.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	64 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	64 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	64 
273.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
274.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	62 
Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
277.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61 
278.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
279.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59 
282.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	57 
285.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	56 
287.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	55 
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
291.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
292.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
297.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	52 
*301.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 *
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
303.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
306.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	49 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	49 
310.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48	 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	48 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	48 
313.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	47 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
318.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
322.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
327.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	44 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
336.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
341.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
344.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
346.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	40 
*352.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 *
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39 
357.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
361.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	37 
367.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	36 
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	36 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	36 
377.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
382.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
391.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	33 
398.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
*404.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	31 *
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
408.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
415.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
420.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
428.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27 
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	27 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
436.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	26 
Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
445.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
*450.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 *
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
457.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
469.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
491.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	21 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	21 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*509.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20	 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	20 
524.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
545.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.5.77 in Almelo/NL,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*560.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	17 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
575.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	16 
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*600.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 *
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
624.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	14 
*647.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
673.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
*701.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
730.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*782.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997 9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*853.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	8 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*915.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*975.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	6 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1029.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1106.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1179.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3 *
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1246.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	2 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1321. Alanis Morissette, CDN, 01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1422.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1594
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1348
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	833
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 704
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	694
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	693
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 681
9.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	649


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1646
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1158
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1063
5.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	986
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	983
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	925
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	816
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738
10.	Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Freibier (30 Sep. 2013)

1. Mariah Carey




2. Shakira




3.Beyonce





4. Britney Spears
5. Alyssa Milano
6. Jennifer Lopez
7. Rihanna
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Christina Hendricks
10. Emma Watson
10. Elisabeth Seitz
10. Miley CYrus


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2013)

Oktober Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Sabine Lisicki
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Mila Kunis
6. Janina Uhse
7. Katy Perry
8. Anna Heesch
9. Alida Kurras
10. Agnes Zimmermann


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2013)

*Oktober-Wertung*

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Amber Heard*



 

*03. Ilse DeLange*






*04. Sarah Gadon*



 

*05. Delta Goodrem*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*





*07. Felicity Jones*



 

*08. Deborah Francois*



 

*09. Lea Seydoux*



 

*10. Katrina Bowden*


----------



## pofgo (1 Okt. 2013)

1. Bar
2. *Kimberly Garner* 
3. *Nina Agdal*
4.* Nina Dobrev*
5. Julianne Hough
6. Selena Gomez
7. Victoria Justice
8. Annasopiha Robb 
9 Jessica Alba 
10. miranda kerr


----------



## Cherubini (1 Okt. 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Julia Görges
3. Sophia Thomalla
4. Scarlett Johansson
5. Taylor Cole
6. Maria Menounos
7. Eugenie Bouchard
8. Anna Fenninger
9. Nadia Hilker
10. Kelly Brook
10. Brie Bella


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Okt. 2013)

Oktber 2013:

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	Mareile Höppner
3.	Sylvie van der Vaart
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Helene Fischer
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
8.	Angela Finger-Erben
9.	Katja Burkhard
10.	Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Afefan (1 Okt. 2013)

Mein Oktober Voting:
1. Sonya Kraus
2. Angela Finger Erben
3. Madeleine Wehle
4.Bettina Zimmermann
5. Andrea Petkovic
6.Roberta Bieling
7. Nela Panghy-Lee
8. Miriam Wimmer
9. Susi Brandt
10. Andrea Maurer
10. Aline von Drateln
10. Olga Kurylenko
10.Tania Rincón
10. Annika Kipp
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## tino2003 (1 Okt. 2013)

Hier der Oktober 2013:

*1. Delta Goodrem* :WOW:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Nela Panghy-Lee
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## tort3 (1 Okt. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut



2.Sarah Engels



3.Emma Watson



4. Sarah Bogen
5. Alizee
6. Inez Björg David
7. Joelina Drews
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Lena Gercke
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Okt. 2013)

Oktober-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Carrie Underwood
7. Stacy Keibler
8. Helene Fischer
9. Heather Morris
10. Naya Rivera 

Melissa als Neueinsteiger. Eine wahnsinnnig hübsche Frau mit einem schönen Körper und einer unglaublich tollen Stimme. Zu Recht gleich in die Top 3


----------



## Fuechslein (2 Okt. 2013)

1. Isolda Dychauk 
2. Jennifer Preuss
3. Saskia Grasemann
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Henriette Richter-Röhl
6. Felicitas Woll
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Sanna Englund
9. Helene Fischer
10 Tina Weirather


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (2 Okt. 2013)

*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Emma Kuziara*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2013)

Oktober 2013


Bar Refaeli
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym
Pia Toscano
Blake Lively
Minka Kelly
Becki Newton
Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## benedikt (3 Okt. 2013)

Mein Oktober Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Julie Henderson
05. Nastya Kunskaya
06. Rosie Huntington - Whitley
07. Miranda Kerr
08. Karolina Kurkova
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Heidi Klum
10. Natalia Belova


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2013)

*1. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
2. LAFEE
3. SCARLETT JOHANSSON*
4. Emma Watson
5. Chloe Moretz
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Taylor Momsen
8. Kristen Stewart
9. Alina Süggeler
10. Léa Seydoux


----------



## benmaroni (3 Okt. 2013)

Oktober 2013

1.Sonya Kraus
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## ManuN (4 Okt. 2013)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Elena Bruhns
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Nina Moghaddam
6. Sandra Schneiders
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Annemarie Warnkross
9. Maira Rothe
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## RockingSheep (4 Okt. 2013)

Oktober 2013

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
6. Rachel Miner
7. Doutzen Kroes 
8. Anna Torv
9. Inka Schneider
10. Tina Zemmrich


----------



## mar1971z (5 Okt. 2013)

1. Helene Fischer

2. Arianny Celeste

3. Judith Rakers

4. Anette Möller

5. Jessica Alba

6. Jenifer Lopez

7. Beyonce

8. Alyssa Milano

9. Simone Panteleit

10. Nazan Eckes


----------



## lrtr10 (5 Okt. 2013)

1. Rosie Huntington-Whitley
2. Jennifer Love-Hewitt
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Lena Gercke
5. Scarlett Johannsson
6. Halle Berry
7. Tyra Banks
8. Adriana Lima
9. Michelle Hunziker
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2013)

*Hier ist Walts Oktober-Ranking:*

*1. Lena Gercke*





*2. Mary Muhsal*





*3. Jessica Ginkel*






*4. Renée Weibel*





*5. Diane Willems*





*6. Rebecca Mir*






*7. Iris Mareike Steen*





*8. Melanie Kogler*





9. Sarah Stork





*10. Muriel Baumeister*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (5 Okt. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Mila Kunis
3. Katy Perry
4. Lena Mayer Landrut
5. Kaley Cuoco
6. Annika Kipp
7. Caroline Wozniacki
8. Helene Fischer
9. Victoria Justice
10. Britney Spears


----------



## mephisto5 (6 Okt. 2013)

Für Oktober:

1. Annemarie Warnkross
2. Erica Durance
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Clara Morgane
5. Katja Burkard
6. Claudelle Deckert
7. Emina Jahovic
8. Sarah Engels
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Birgit Schrowange, Janina Uhse


----------



## Don Sven (6 Okt. 2013)

1. Sarah Engels





2. Lena Gercke





3. Michelle Hunziker





4. Britney Spears





5. Jessica Alba





6.Sarah Bogen





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Sophie Schütt





9. Iris Mareike Steen





10. Theresa Underberg


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Okt. 2013)

@ Don Sven: Was hat denn der Mond auf Lenas Brüsten zu sagen???


----------



## Don Sven (6 Okt. 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> @ Don Sven: Was hat denn der Mond auf Lenas Brüsten zu sagen???



Kein Plan finde das Bild trotzdem nett.


----------



## memories (7 Okt. 2013)

Mein Voting für Oktober 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## stopslhops (7 Okt. 2013)

ich bin für:

1. Sabine Postel
2. Daniela Ziegler
3. Barbara Wussow
4. Caroline Peters
5. Valerie Hiehaus
6. Panagiota Petridou
7. Gesine Cukrowski
8. Elena Uhlig
9. Gisela Schneeberger
10. Ann-Kathrin Kramer


----------



## Cradlerocker (8 Okt. 2013)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Lena Lotzen
3) AJ Lee
4) Sarah Hagen
5) Lena Meyer-Landrut
6) Lena Goeßling
7) Ali Krieger
8) Sabine Lisicki
9) Selena Gomez
10) Eve Torres


----------



## 1900 (8 Okt. 2013)

1. Emma Watson
2. Natalie Portman
3. Liv Tyler
4. Scarlett Johansson
5. Yana Gercke
6. Halle Berry
7. Gemma Arterton
8. Diane Kruger
9. Rosamund Pike
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## CoteFan (8 Okt. 2013)

1.cote de pablo
2Lena Goeßling
3.Cahterine Bell
4.Heidi Klum
5.Angie Harmon
6.Halle Berry
7.Jennifer Aniston
8.Scarlett Johansson
9) Selena Gomez
10.Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Cav (8 Okt. 2013)

Mein Voting für Oktober:

1. Izabel Goulart




2. Sylvie van der Vaart




3. Irina Shayk




4. Janina Uhse

5. Michelle Keegan

6. Petra Benova

7. Lena Gercke

8. Carla Ossa

9. Melissa Satta

10. Nina Agdal

10. Stana Katić

10. Alex Morgan

10. Maggie Grace


----------



## Anakin (11 Okt. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Janina Uhse
3. Sarah Stork
4. Lena Mayer Landrut
5. Mila Kunis
6. Cleo van Eden
7. Christina Jolie
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Nusspli (11 Okt. 2013)

1. Lotta Schelin 
2. Sarah Hagen
3. Lena Goessling 
4. Laure Boulleau 
5. Kosovare Asllani 
6. Lena Lotzen
7. Erika Tymrak
8. Olivia Schough 
9. Nadine Keßler 
10. Alexia Putellas


----------



## StefanKa (11 Okt. 2013)

Oktober 2013:

1. Lena Gercke

2. Yana Gercke

3. Diane Willems

4. Sarah Stork

5. Christina Aguilera

6. Ilse Aigner

7. Julia Klöckner

8. Valea Scalabrino

9. Angela Merkel

10. Kristina Schröder

10. Yvonne Burbach


----------



## toerbi (11 Okt. 2013)

1.Raquel Welsh
2.Pamela Anderson
3.Bea Fiedler
4.Anna Nicole Smith
5.Sophie Marceau
6.Selma Hayek
7.Ornella Muti
8.Corinne Clery
9.Madonna
10.Sharon Stone


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Okt. 2013)

Mein Oktober-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Heyde
3. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
4. Bettina Cramer und Marlene Lufen
5. Frauke Ludowig
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer und Annett Möller
7. Katrin Huss
8. Sandra Thier
9. Katja Burkard und Inka Schneider
10. Gundula Gause und Maxi Biewer


----------



## Sachse (13 Okt. 2013)

hab ich doch ganz vergessen zu voten 

Oktober Liste 

an der Spitze natürlich keine Überraschung 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Rita Ora
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## ortnerortner (14 Okt. 2013)

micaela schäfer


----------



## hsvmann (14 Okt. 2013)

*10/13*

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Delta Goodrem
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Helene Fischer
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Moghaddam
9. Shania Twain
10. Madeleine Wehle*


----------



## congo64 (15 Okt. 2013)

ortnerortner schrieb:


> micaela schäfer



Bitte Regeln lesen - *Ein* Name kann nicht gewertet werden


----------



## Sawyer12 (16 Okt. 2013)

*1. Heike Trinker*


 
2. Miriam Lange



3. Laura Fraser 


 
4. Jeanninne Michaelsen


 
5. Martina Hill 


 
6. Jane Kazcmarek


 
7. Rosamund Pike


 
8. Viktoria Schnaderbeck


 
9. Esther Sedlaczek


 
10. Emily Kinney


----------



## congo64 (16 Okt. 2013)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Shay Mitchell



4.	Michelle Keegan



5.	Megan Fox



6.	Jessica Alba



7.	Nina Dobrev



8.	Petra Nemkova 


 
9.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Shenae Grimes 


 
10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## tk84 (17 Okt. 2013)

1. Kaley Cuoco
2. Rachel Bilson
3. Renee Olstead
4. Candice Accola
5. Lindsay Lohen
6. Eva Mendes
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Kelly Brooke
9. Katy Perry
10. Courtney Thorne-Smith


----------



## pötzi (17 Okt. 2013)

for Oct:

1. Halle Berry 
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sophie Marceau 
4. Gwyneth Paltrow 
5. Valentina Zeliaeva
6. Amanda Seyfried
7. Jennifer Aniston 
8. Victoria Justice
9. Scarlett Johansson
10. Shakira


----------



## kamy (17 Okt. 2013)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Asli Bayram
4. Sila Sahin
5. Pinar Atalay
6. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
7. Arzu Bazman
8. Bahar Kizil
9. Fatma Mittler Solak
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## PromiFan (18 Okt. 2013)

Hier meine Wertung für Oktober:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Manuela Schwesig
3.) Katja Kipping
4.) Kay Sölve Richter
5.) Marietta Slomka
6.) Diana Staehly
7.) Gundula Gause
8.) Kate Middleton
9.) Maxi Biewer
10.) Nazan Eckes


----------



## congo64 (18 Okt. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 18.10.2013, 20:24 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1709 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1618 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1354 *
4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1175 
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1128 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1030 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1016 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	932 
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
11.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	863 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	818 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738 
14.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	722 
15.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	719 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	709 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	683 
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	681 
19.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674 
20.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	661 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	659 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	560 
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	529 
25.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	527 
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	516 
27.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
28.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	492 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	468 
31.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	465 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	460 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	446 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
35.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	439 
36.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
37.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	427 
38.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	424 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	412 
40.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	385 
43.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	382 
44.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	379 
45.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	367 
46.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
47.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	353 
48.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	349 
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	349 
*50.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	344 *
51.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	342 
52.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
54.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	324 
55.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
56.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	317 
57.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	316 
58.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
59.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	312 
60.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	311 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	311 
62.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	309 
63.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
64.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	294 
65.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	290 
66.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	287 
68.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	286 
69.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	282 
70.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	277 
71.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	276 
72.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
73.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	268 
74.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	259 
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
76.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
77.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	257 
78.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
79.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
80.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	249 
81. Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	248 
82.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	247 
83.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	246 
84.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	243 
85.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	240 
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	240 
87.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	239 
88.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
89.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	236 
90.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235 
91.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
92.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	229 
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	229 
94.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	228 
95.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	227 
96.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	223 
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	223 
98.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	220 
99.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	219 
*100.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	218 *
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
102.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	217 
103.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	216 
104.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
105.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 211 
106.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
107.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
109.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	208 
110.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	207 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	206 
112.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	203 
113.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
114.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	195 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	195 
116.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	193 
117.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	184 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	183 
119.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	182 
121.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	180 
122.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
123.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	177 
124.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	176 
126.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	175 
127.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
128.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	168 
Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	168 
130.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
132.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	165 
134.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
135.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	162 
136.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	161 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	161 
138.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	159 
139.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
140.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
141.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
144.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
145.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	151 
146.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
147.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
*150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	148 *
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	148 
152.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
153.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	146 
154.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
155.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
156.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	141 
158.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	140 
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	140 
161.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	139 
162.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
163.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
165.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	132 
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	132 
168.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
170.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
172.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	128 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	127 
174.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	126 
175.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	124 
177.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
178.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
179.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
180.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
183.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	117 
185.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
186.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	115 
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
188.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
189.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
190.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
191.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
193.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
194.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	106 
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
197.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	105 
198.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
*199.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 *
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	103 
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	103 
204.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
205.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
208.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
210.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	99 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	99 
212.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	97 
213.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	96 
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
215.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95 
217.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
220.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
223.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	92 
225.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	91 
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
229.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
232.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	89 
233.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	88 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	87 
237.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
239.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
240.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
242.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	83 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	83 
246.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
247.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
249.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	78 
*250.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 *
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	77 
252.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
253.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	75 
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
255.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	74 
256.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
257.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
259.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
260.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
262.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
265.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	68 
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
269.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	67 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
274.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
275.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	65 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	65 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	65 
278.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
280.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
282.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
283.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	59 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59 
287.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	57 
292.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
294.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	55 
298.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
*299.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 *
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
303.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	52 
308.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
310.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
312.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	49 
315.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	48 
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
318.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	47 
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
322.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	46 
327.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
331.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
339.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
344.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	42 
348.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	41 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
*351.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 *
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	40 
357.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	39 
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39 
363.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	38 
369.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
376.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
383.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
389.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
396.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	33 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	33 
*405.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 *
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
411.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	31 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
415.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
423.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
433.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
442.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
*448.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 *
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
455.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
464.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
471.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
487.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*506.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 *
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
522.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	20 
537.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*559.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 *
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
573.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
588.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	16 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*612.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 *
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
639.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
*661.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
688.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
*716.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*745.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*798.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, +13.08.97	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*872.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D, 02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*937.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	7 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*1001.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D, 15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	6 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1056.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 *
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1138.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1211.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3 *
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1278.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1352.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA, 10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1453.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1618
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1354
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	863
5.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 722
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	719
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	709
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 681
9.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH	661


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1709
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1175
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1128
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1030
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1016
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	932
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	818
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	683



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Hehnii (24 Okt. 2013)

Hier meine Oktoberwertung:

1. Hayley Atwell 


2. Emma Watson
3. Diane Willems
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Natalie Portman
6. Diane Kruger 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Emmanuelle Chriqui
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## pofgo (24 Okt. 2013)

1. Bar Refaeli
2. Kimberly Garner 
3. Julianne Hough 
4. *Emily VanCamp * 
5. Nina Dobrev 
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Victoria Justice
8. Selena Gomez
9. Mirand Kerr
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## ch2004 (27 Okt. 2013)

Mein Voting für Oktober

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Sarah Tacke
5. Tina Zemmrich
6. Julia Sen
7. Stephanie Meißner
8. Susanne Langhans
9. Susi Brandt
10. Ann-Katrin Schröder (* 1973 in Neustadt in Holstein)


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2013)

pofgo schrieb:


> 1. Bar Refaeli
> 2. Kimberly Garner
> 3. Julianne Hough
> 4. *Emily VanCamp *
> ...



nehm das mal als erstes November-Voting ....


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2013, 12:52 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1709 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1618 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1354 *

4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1175 
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1137 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1030 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1016 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	932 
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
11.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	864 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738 
14.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	728 
15.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	722 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	709 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	683 
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	681 
19.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674 
20.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	665 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	661 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	560 
24.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	529 
25.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	527 
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	516 
27.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
28.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	492 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	468 
31.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	465 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	460 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	446 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
35.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	439 
36.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
37.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	427 
38.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	424 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	412 
40.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	385 
43.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	382 
44.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	379 
45.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	371 
46.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
47.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	353 
48.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	349 
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	349 
*50.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	344 *
51.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	342 
52.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
54.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	324 
55.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
56.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	318 
57.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	317 
58.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	316 
59.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
60.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	311 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	311 
62.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	309 
63.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
64.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	297 
65.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	294 
66.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	292 
67.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	287 
69.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	286 
70.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	277 
71.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	276 
72.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	273 
73.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
74.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	259 
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
76.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
77.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	257 
78.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
79.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
80.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	249 
81.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	248 
82.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	247 
83.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	246 
84.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	243 
85.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	240 
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	240 
87.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	239 
88.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
89.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	236 
90.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	235 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235 
92.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
93.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	229 
Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	229 
95.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	228 
96.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	224 
97.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	223 
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	223 
99.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	221 
*100.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	220 *
101.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	218 
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
103.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	216 
104.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
105.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 211 
106.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
107.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
109.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	208 
110.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	207 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	206 
112.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	203 
113.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
114.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	195 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	195 
116.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	193 
117.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	184 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	183 
119.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	182 
121.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	180 
122.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
123.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	177 
124.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	176 
126.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	175 
127.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	173 
128.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
129.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	168 
130.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
132.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	165 
134.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	163 
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
136.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	162 
137.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	161 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	161 
139.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	159 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
141.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
142.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
144.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
145.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	151 
146.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
147.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
*150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	148 *
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	147 
154.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	146 
155.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
156.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
157.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	141 
159.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	140 
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	140 
162.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
163.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
165.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	132 
Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	132 
168.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
170.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	128 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	127 
174.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	126 
175.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	124 
177.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
178.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
179.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
180.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
183.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	117 
185.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
186.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	115 
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
188.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
189.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
190.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
191.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
193.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
194.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	106 
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
197.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	106 
198.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	105 
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
*200.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 *
Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	103 
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	103 
205.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
206.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
209.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
211.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	99 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	99 
213.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	96 
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
215.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95 
217.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
220.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
223.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	92 
225.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	91 
Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
229.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
232.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	89 
233.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	88 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	87 
237.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
239.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
240.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
242.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	83 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	83 
246.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
247.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
249.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	78 
*250.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 *
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	77 
252.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
253.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	75 
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
255.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	74 
256.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
257.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
259.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
260.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
262.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
265.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	68 
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
269.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	67 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
274.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
275.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	65 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	65 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	65 
278.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
280.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
282.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
283.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	59 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	59 
287.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	57 
292.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
295.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	55 
299.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
*300.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 *
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
304.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	52 
309.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
311.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
313.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	49 
316.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
318.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	47 
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
322.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	46 
327.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
331.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
339.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
344.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	42 
348.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	41 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
*351.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 *
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	40 
357.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	39 
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39 
363.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	38 
369.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
376.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
383.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
389.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
396.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	33 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	33 
*405.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	32 *
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
412.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	31 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
417.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
424.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
434.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
443.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
*448.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 *
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
455.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
465.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
472.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
487.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	22 
*507.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 *
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	21 
524.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	20 
540.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*562.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 *
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
577.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*591.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	16 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
616.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*643.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
665.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
*693.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt, USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
719.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*748.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*799.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *800.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*872.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*937.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	7 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*1002.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	6 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1057.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 *
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1139.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
* Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 *
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1211.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3 *
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1278.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1352.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1453.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1618
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1354
3.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	864
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	728
6.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 722
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	709
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 681
9.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	665


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1709
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1175
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1137
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1030
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1016
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	932
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	683



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2013)

November Voting:

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Sabine Lisicki
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Janina Uhse
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Anna Heesch
8. Alida Kurras
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2013)

*1. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
2. SCARLETT JOHANSSON
3. KRISTEN STEWART*
4. Lucy Pinder
5. Chloe Moretz
6. LaFee
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Taylor Momsen
9. Alina Süggeler
10. Léa Seydoux


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut




2. Emma Watson




3. Sarah Engels




4. Sarah Bogen




5. Helene Fischer




6. Lena Gercke




7. Inez Björg David




8. Sophia Thomalla




9. Alizee




10. Joelina Drews


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2013)

Auf dem einen Bild sind alle druff 





*01. Diane Kruger
02. Rachael Taylor
03. Amber Heard
04. Sarah Gadon
05. Ilse DeLange
06. Delta Goodrem
07. Felicity Jones
08. Deborah Francois
09. Lea Seydoux
10. Katrina Bowden*


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Nov. 2013)

*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Natalie Portman*





*#5 Maggie Grace*





*#6 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#7 Emma Kuziara*





*#8 Michelle Williams*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Lucy Collett*


----------



## tino2003 (1 Nov. 2013)

Hier der November:

*1. Delta Goodrem* :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Lena Gercke
9. Mandy Capristo
10. Annika Kipp


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2013)

November Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Ashley Benson
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Rita Ora
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Afefan (1 Nov. 2013)

1. Madeleine Wehle
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Sonya Kraus
4. Nela Panghy-Lee
5. Kristina Sterz
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Emma Watson
8. Angela Finger-Erben
9. Jessica Alba
10. Penelope Cruz


----------



## memories (1 Nov. 2013)

Mein Voting für November 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## hsvmann (1 Nov. 2013)

*11/13

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Delta Goodrem
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Helene Fischer
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Moghaddam
9. Shania Twain
10. Madeleine Wehle
*


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2013)

November 2013


Bar Refaeli
Nina Dobrev
Emily Osment
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym
Pia Toscano
Blake Lively
Minka Kelly
Becki Newton
Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## ManuN (2 Nov. 2013)

November 2013

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Elena Bruhns
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Helene Fischer
8. Nina Moghaddam
9. Andrea Kaiser
10. Maira Rothe


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Nov. 2013)

November-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Blake Lively
5. Jessica Alba
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Carrie Underwood
8. Stacy Keibler
9. Helene Fischer
10. Naya Rivera


----------



## gaertner23 (2 Nov. 2013)

mein Novembervoting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Maxi Biewer
4. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
5. Nazan Eckes und Nela Panghy-Lee
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Linda Hesse und Uta Bresan
8. Katrin Huß
9. Juliane Hennig und Annett Möller
10. Anja Heyde


----------



## Cav (3 Nov. 2013)

Mein Voting für November:

1. Izabel Goulart


 

2. Irina Shayk




3. Janina Uhse


 

4. Sylvie van der Vaart

5. Michelle Keegan

6. Lena Gercke

7. Judith Rakers

8. Carla Ossa

9. Petra Benova

10. Nina Agdal

10. Alex Morgan

10. Maggie Grace


----------



## congo64 (3 Nov. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.11.2013, 10:58 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1722 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1625 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1354 *

4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1186 
6.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1172 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1049 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1034 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	943 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	876 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	741 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738 
15.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	722 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	709 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	691 
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	681 
19.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	672 
21.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	661 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	560 
24.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	541 
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	530 
26.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	529 
27.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
28.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	493 
30.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	488 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	476 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	464 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	453 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
35.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	439 
36.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	431 
38.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	427 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	416 
40.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
41.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	395 
43.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	391 
44.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	383 
45.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	371 
46.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	368 
47.	Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	360 
48.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
49.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	353 
*50.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	349 *
51.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	345 
52.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	332 
53.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	324 
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	324 
57.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
58.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	318 
59.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	315 
60.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
61.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	311 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	311 
63.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	307 
64.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
65.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	301 
66.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	295 
67.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	294 
68.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	292 
69.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
70.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	283 
71.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	277 
72.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	276 
73.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
74.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	259 
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
76.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
77.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	257 
78.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	255 
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
80.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	254 
82.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	252 
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	252 
85.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	249 
86.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	243 
87.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	241 
88.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	240 
89.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	239 
90.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
91.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
92.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	235 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235 
94.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	232 
95.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	230 
96.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	229 
97.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	225 
98.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	224 
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	224 
*100.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	223 *
101.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	222 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 220 
103.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	218 
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
105.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
106.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	213 
107.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
108.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
110.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	207 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	206 
112.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	203 
113.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	201 
114.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
115.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	195 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	195 
117.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	190 
118.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	184 
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	184 
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	184 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	184 
122.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	183 
123.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	182 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	181 
126.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
127.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
128.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	173 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	173 
130.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	172 
131.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
132.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	168 
133.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
135.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
136.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
137.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	162 
138.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	161 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	161 
140.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	160 
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	160 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
143.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
144.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
146.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
147.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
*148.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 *
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
152.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	148 
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
155.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	146 
156.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
157.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
158.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
159.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	140 
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	140 
162.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
163.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
166.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	132 
168.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
170.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	128 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	127 
174.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	126 
175.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	124 
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	124 
178.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
179.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
180.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
181.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118	 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
184.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
185.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	116 
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
188.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
189.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
190.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
191.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	110 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
193.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
195.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	108 
196.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	106 
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	106 
*200.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	105 *
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
202.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	103 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	103 
207.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	102 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	102 
210.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
213.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	100 
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
215.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
216.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95 
218.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
222.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
226.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	92 
228.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
231.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	90 
234.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	89 
235.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	88 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	87 
239.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
241.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
242.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
244.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	83 
247.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	82 
249.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
*250.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 *
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
253.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
254.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
255.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	75 
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
257.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	73 
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
259.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	72 
261.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
262.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	70 
266.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
270.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	68 
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	68 
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
274.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
277.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	66 
279.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
280.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	62 
283.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	60 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	60 
286.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
288.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	58 
289.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	57 
293.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	56 
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
297.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
*300.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 *
301.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
305.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	52 
309.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
312.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
314.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	49 
317.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	48 
320.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	47 
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
324.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	46 
329.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
333.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
340.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
346.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
*349.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	41 *
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
352.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	40 
358.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	39 
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	39 
365.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	38 
370.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
378.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
385.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
390.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
*397.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 *
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	33 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	33 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	33 
407.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	32 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	32 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
415.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
418.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
426.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
436.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
446.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
*451.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 *
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
458.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
466.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	24 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
475.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
489.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	22 
*508.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 *
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	21 
525.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	20 
541.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*564.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 *
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	18 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
581.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*597.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	16 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
622.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*648.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
670.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
*698.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
724.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11	 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*752.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*804.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*877.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	8 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*943.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*1005.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	6 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1058.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 *
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1139.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	?,	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1212.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	3 *
Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1280.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1353.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	…………………………………..	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1454.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1625
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1354
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	876
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	741
6.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 722
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	709
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 681
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	672
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1722
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1181
4.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1172
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1049
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1034
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	943
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	738
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	691



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cherubini (4 Nov. 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Brie Bella
3. Jade Foret
4. Simone Panteleit
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Angelique Kerber
7. Nina Heinemann
8. Alena Gerber
9. Kelly Brook
10. Julia Görges
10. Scarlett Johansson
10. Maria Menounos


----------



## maggi77 (4 Nov. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Tamara Ecclestone
4. Lauren Pope
5. Carmen Electra
6. Adeanna Cooke
7. Gemma Merna
8. Emma Kuziara
9. Adrianne Curry
10.Sarah Connor


----------



## ch2004 (4 Nov. 2013)

Diesmal mal etwas schneller als sonst.

November Voting

1. Kirsten Rademacher





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Sarah Tacke
5. Ann-Katrin Schröder
6. Tina Zemmrich
7. Julia Sen
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Susanne Langhans
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Ralf1972 (5 Nov. 2013)

November 2013 

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Linda Zervakis
3.	Angela Finger-Erben
4.	Nela Panghy-Lee
5.	Helene Fischer
6.	Mareile Höppner
7.	Nazan Eckes
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
9.	Susan Link
10.	Sandra Quellmann


----------



## congo64 (5 Nov. 2013)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Jessica Alba



4.	Shay Mitchell


 
5.	Michelle Keegan



6.	Megan Fox



7.	Jessica Lowndes


 
8.	Nina Dobrev 


 
9.	Petra Nemkova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## frenchy371 (5 Nov. 2013)

Danke für deine Wertung.


----------



## benmaroni (5 Nov. 2013)

November 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## benedikt (6 Nov. 2013)

Mein November Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Julie Henderson
04. Irina Shayk
05. Nastya Kunskaya
06. Rosie Huntington - Whitley
07. Yessica Toscanini
08. Adriana Cernanova
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Candice Swanepoel
10. Heidi klum


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Nov. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Katy Perry
4. Mila Kunis
5. Tanja Bauer
6. Kaley Cuoco
7. Megan Fox
8. Helene Fischer
9. Annika Kipp
10. Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Walt (8 Nov. 2013)

Walts vorletztes Voting des Jahres 2013:

1. Diane Willems





2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Lena Gercke





4. Renée Weibel





5. Janina Uhse





6. Christina Aguilera



7. Valea Scalabrino





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Melanie Kogler





10. Jasmin Lord





10. Sarah Stork


----------



## mephisto5 (10 Nov. 2013)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Annemarie Warnkross
3. Clara Morgane
4. Emina Jahovic
5. Katja Burkard
6. Erica Durance
7. Janina Uhse
8. Sarah Engels
9. Alex Morgane
10. Julie Benz


----------



## congo64 (10 Nov. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 10.11.2013, 22:09 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1751 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1635 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1359 *

4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1195 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1188 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1061 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1044 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	943 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	884 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	748 
14.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	741 
15.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	724 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	717 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	707 
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	681 
19.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	674 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	672 
21.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	663 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	563 
24.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	543 
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	540 
26.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	529 
27.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
28.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
29.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	497 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	493 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	484 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	468 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	453 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	440 
36.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	431 
38.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	427 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	416 
40.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	400 
42.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
43.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	395 
44.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	383 
45.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	377 
46.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	371 
47.	Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	360 
48.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
49.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	353 
*50.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	349 *
51.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	345 
52.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	335 
53.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	324 
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	324 
57.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	321 
59.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	318 
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	318 
61.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
62.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	312 
63.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	311 
64.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	307 
65.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
66.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	301 
67.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	299 
68.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	298 
69.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
70.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	283 
71.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	277 
72.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	276 
73.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
74.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	267 
75.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	264 
76.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
77.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
78.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	257 
79.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	256 
80.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
81.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	254 
83.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	252 
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	252 
86.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	245 
87.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	243 
88.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	241 
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	241 
90.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	240 
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	240 
92.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	239 
93.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
94.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	236 
95.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	235 
96.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	230 
97.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	229 
98.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	225 
*99.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	224 *
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	224 
101.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	223 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 221 
103.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	218 
Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	218 
106.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
107.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
108.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	207 
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	207 
113.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	201 
114.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
115.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	198 
116.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	195 
117.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	192 
118.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	190 
119.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
120.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	184 
Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	184 
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	184 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	184 
124.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	181 
126.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	179 
127.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
128.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
129.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	173 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	173 
131.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
132.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	168 
133.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	166 
136.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
137.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
138.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	162 
139.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	161 
140.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	160 
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	160 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
143.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
144.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
145.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
146.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
147.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
*148.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 *
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
152.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	148 
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
155.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	147 
156.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	146 
157.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
159.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
160.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
161.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
162.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	134 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	134 
165.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
168.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
169.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	131 
Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	130 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	130 
172.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
173.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	128 
176.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	124 
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
178.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
179.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
180.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
181.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	119 
182.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
185.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
186.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
188.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
189.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
190.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	112 
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	112 
193.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	110 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
195.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
197.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	108 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	108 
*199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	106 *
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	106 
203.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	105 
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
205.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	104 
Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
208.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	102 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	102 
211.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
213.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	100 
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
215.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
216.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	95 
218.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	94 
219.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
222.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
226.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	92 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	92 
229.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
232.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	90 
235.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	89 
236.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	88 
239.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
241.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
242.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
244.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	83 
247.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	82 
249.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
*250.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 *
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
253.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
254.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
255.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	75 
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
257.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	73 
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
259.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	72 
261.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
262.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	70 
266.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
270.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	68 
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	68 
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
274.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
277.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	66 
279.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	65 
280.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	64 
281.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
282.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	62 
285.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	60 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	60 
288.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
290.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	58 
291.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
294.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
297.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
*300.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 *
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
305.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	52 
309.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
312.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
314.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	49 
317.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	48 
320.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	47 
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
324.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
330.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
334.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
342.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
349.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
*352.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	41 *
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
355.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	40 
361.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	39 
Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	39 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39 
368.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
371.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
379.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
388.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
393.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
*401.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 *
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	33 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	33 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	33 
410.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	32 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
417.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	31 
421.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
427.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
439.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
*449.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 *
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
455.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
462.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
471.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	24 
480.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
*494.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 *
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
513.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
528.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	20 
*544.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 *
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
566.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	18 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
583.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*601.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	16 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
624.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*649.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
671.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
*698.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
725.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*753.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A, 14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*805.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	9 
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*879.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	8 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*946.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*1009.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	6 
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1061.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt, USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1143.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1218.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1286.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1359.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1458.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International:	* 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1635
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1359
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	884
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	741
6.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 724
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	717
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 681
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	672
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	667


*TOP 10 Germany:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1751
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1195
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1188
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1061
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1044
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	943
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	748
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	707



* Gruß congo64 und Walt	*


----------



## congo64 (10 Nov. 2013)

frenchy371 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Wertung.



Auch DU darfst sehr gerne mitvoten :thumbup:


----------



## StefanKa (11 Nov. 2013)

November-Voting:

*1. Melanie Kogler* 





2. Amanda Seyfried





3. Janina Uhse





4. Katrin Heß





5. Lena Gercke





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Anneke Dürkopp





9. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen





10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## kamy (16 Nov. 2013)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Asli Bayram
4. Sila Sahin
5. Pinar Atalay
6. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
7. Arzu Bazman
8. Bahar Kizil
9. Fatma Mittler Solak
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (17 Nov. 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> *Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 10.11.2013, 22:09 Uhr*
> 
> *1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1751	*



Was bedeuten die Zahlen bei den oberen auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2013)

r0ck3tm4n schrieb:


> Was bedeuten die Zahlen bei den oberen auf der rechten Seite?



Die ganze Liste zu zitieren war doch wohl echt nicht nötig 

Was für Zahlen oben rechts? Falls du die letzten Zahlen hinter dem Namen meinst, das sind die Punkte, die jedes Mädel bisher erreicht hat, siehe erster Post in diesem Thread


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (17 Nov. 2013)

THX 4 die Info.


----------



## Hehnii (17 Nov. 2013)

Hier meine Novemberwertung:

1. Hayley Atwell 


2. Rachel Bilson
3. Olivia Wild
4. Diane Willems
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Emma Watson
7. Diane Kruger 
8. Natalie Portman
9. Selena Gomez 
10. Sophia Thomalla​


----------



## Anakin (19 Nov. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Natalie Portman
4. Janina Uhse
5. Mila Kunis
6. Katy Perry
7. Annika Kipp
8. Victoria Justice
9. Cleo van Eden
10. Christina Jolie


----------



## duda2 (20 Nov. 2013)

1. Sandra Rieß
2. Isabell Horn
3. Johanna Klum
4. Lena Gercke
5. Jeannine Michaelsen
6. Ashley Tisdale
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Sarah Engels
10. Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## PromiFan (20 Nov. 2013)

Bevor ich es vergesse hier noch meine Damen für November 

1. Judith Rakers
2. Manuela Schwesig
3. Marietta Slomka
4. Maybritt Illner
5. Caren Miosga
6. Helene Fischer
7. Stefanie Hertel
8. Diana Staehly
9. Mirjam Weichselbraun
10. Saskia Valencia


----------



## Don Sven (20 Nov. 2013)

November `13:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





3. Melanie Kogler





4. Lena Gercke





5. Janina Uhse






6. Diane Willems





7. Mary Muhsal





8. Aguilera





9. Jeanette Biedermann






10. Katrin Heß


----------



## JohnDaniels (27 Nov. 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Tina Ruland*
4. Julia Görges
5. Amelie Klever
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## RockingSheep (30 Nov. 2013)

November 2013

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Rachel Miner
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Jennifer Lawrence
6. Anna Torv
7. Inka Schneider
8. Tina Zemmrich
9. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
10. Doutzen Kroes


----------



## dabi (30 Nov. 2013)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Sylvie van der vaart
3.Adriana Lima
4.Ana Ivanovic
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Priyanka Chopra
8.Jessica Simpson
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10,Mila Kunis


----------



## Death Row (30 Nov. 2013)

*01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
02. CHLOE MORETZ
03. SCARLETT JOHANSSON*
04. Kristen Stewart
05. Emma Watson
06. Jaimie Alexander
07. LaFee
08. Léa Seydoux
09. Lucy Pinder
10. Alina Süggeler


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> 01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
> ................................usw



Nehme das mal als erstes Dezember-Voting


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2013, 22:58 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1771 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1645 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1362	* 

4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1214 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1192 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1073 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1048 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	953 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	884 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	752 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	748 
15.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	727 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	723 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	717 
18.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	687 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	683 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	676 
21.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	669 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	664 
23.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	563 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	561 
25.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	544 
26.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	542 
27.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
28.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
29.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	497 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	493 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	484 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	468 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	453 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	440 
36.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	432 
38.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	427 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	426 
40.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	400 
42.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
43.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	395 
44.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	383 
45.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	382 
46.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	374 
47.	Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	373 
48.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	358 
49.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
*50.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	350 *
51.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	345 
52.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	335 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	331 
54.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	326 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
56.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	325 
57.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	324 
58.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	321 
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	321 
61.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	318 
62.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
63.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	312 
64.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	307 
65.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
66.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	301 
67.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	300 
68.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	299 
69.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	287 
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
71.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	279 
72.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	276 
73.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
74.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	267 
75.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	265 
Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	265 
77.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	261 
78.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	259 
79.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
80.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	257 
81.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	256 
82.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
83.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	254 
85.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	252 
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	248 
88.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	243 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	243 
90.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	241 
91.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	240 
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	240 
93.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	239 
94.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
95.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	236 
96.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	230 
97.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 229 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	229 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	226 
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	226 
*101.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	225 *
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	225 
103.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	224 
104.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	218 
106.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
107.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	211 
108.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
109.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
112.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	207 
113.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	203 
114.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	201 
115.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
116.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	198 
117.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	192 
118.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	190 
119.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	189 
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
121.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	184 
Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	184 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	184 
124.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	181 
126.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	179 
127.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
128.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
129.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	173 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	173 
132.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	168 
134.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	166 
137.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
138.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
139.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	162 
140.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	160 
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	160 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
143.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
144.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
145.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
147.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	152 
Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	152 
149.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
*150.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	149 *
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
154.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
155.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	147 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	147 
157.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
159.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
160.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
161.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
162.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	139 
163.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	137 
164.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
165.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	134 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	134 
167.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
170.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
171.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	131 
172.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
174.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	128 
177.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	126 
178.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	124 
Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
180.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
181.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	121 
182.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	120 
183.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
186.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
187.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
189.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
190.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
191.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	112 
Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	112 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	112 
194.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	110 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
196.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
198.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	108 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	108 
*200.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	106 *
Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
203.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	105 
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
205.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	104 
206.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
208.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	102 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	102 
211.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
213.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	100 
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
215.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	99 
216.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
217.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
218.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
219.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
223.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
227.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	92 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	92 
230.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
233.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	90 
236.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	89 
237.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
239.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
241.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
242.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
244.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	83 
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	83 
248.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	82 
*250.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 *
251.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
254.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	77 
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
256.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
257.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
258.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
259.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
260.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	72 
263.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
265.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	70 
268.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
272.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	68 
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	68 
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
276.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
278.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	66 
280.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	65 
281.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
282.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	62 
285.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	60 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	60 
288.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
291.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	58 
292.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
295.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	56 
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
299.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
*302.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 *
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
304.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
309.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	52 
314.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
317.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
319.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
321.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	48 
324.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
327.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	46 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	46 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
334.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
339.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
346.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
*351.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	42 *
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	42 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
356.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	41 
359.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
365.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	39 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	39 
371.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	38 
375.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
382.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
391.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
396.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
*404.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 *
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
411.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	32 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
418.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	31 
423.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
430.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	29 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29 
441.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
*451.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 *
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
457.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
465.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
473.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	24 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	24 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	24 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	24 
484.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
*498.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 *
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	22 
518.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
531.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
*545.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 *
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
567.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	18 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
586.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*605.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
627.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*654.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
676.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
*705.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
732.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*759.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*809.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	9 
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 2 9.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*881.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	8 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA, 27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*948.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
 Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
*1010.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	6 
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1062.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1144.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1219.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1287.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1360.Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1459.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1645
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1362
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	884
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	752
6.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 727
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	723
8.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 687
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	683
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	669


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1771
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1214
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1192
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1073
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1048
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	953
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	748
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	717



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2013)

Dezember Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Agnes Zimmermann
4. Katy Perry
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Alida Kurras
9. Anna Heesch
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2013)

Dezember-Voting, Schatzi konnte ihre Spitzenposition so gerade noch verteidigen, aber die Australierin rückt immer näher 

Een (1)



Kruger

Twee (2)



Taylor

Drie (3)



Heard

Vier (4)



Goodrem

Vijf (5)



DeLange

Zes (6)



Jones

Zeven (7)



Gadon

Acht (8)



Francois

Negen (9)



Bowden

Tien (10)



Garner


----------



## Afefan (1 Dez. 2013)

Mein Dezember Voting:
1. Marlene Lufen
2. Emma Watson
3. Bettina Zimmermann
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Andrea Petkovic
6. Nela Panghy-Lee
7. Kristina Sterz
8. Penelope Cruz
9. Johanna Klum
10. Juliane Hielscher
10. Angela Finger Erben


----------



## ManuN (1 Dez. 2013)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Nina Moghaddam
7. Elena Bruhns
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## tino2003 (1 Dez. 2013)

Hier der Dezember:

*1. Delta Goodrem* :WOW:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Lena Gercke
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Annika Kipp


----------



## tort3 (1 Dez. 2013)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Helene Fischer
4. Sarah Engels
5. Sarah Bogen
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Lena Gercke
8. Inez Björg David
9. Alizee
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## flogee (1 Dez. 2013)

1. Natalie Portman
2. Jennifer Morrison
3. Kate Mara
4. Emma Watson
5. Alexis Bedel
6. Gemma Arterton
7. Bar Refaeli
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Elisha Cuthbert
10. Abigail Spencer


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Dez. 2013)

Dezember 2013

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	Sylvie van der Vaart
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Demi Moore
5.	Helene Fischer
6.	Kate Middleton
7.	Mirjam Weichselbraun
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
9.	Jennifer Aniston
10.	Mareille Höppner


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Dez. 2013)

Ist ja schon wieder Dezember. 



*#1 Emily VanCamp*






*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## hsvmann (1 Dez. 2013)

*12/13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Delta Goodrem	
3. Rebecca Mir	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Jessica Alba	
7. Nina Moghaddam	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Madeleine Wehle	
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## Cherubini (2 Dez. 2013)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Annemarie Warnkross
3. Ania Niedieck
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Henriette Confurius
6. Alena Gerber
7. Maria Menounos
8. Kelly Brook
9. Julia Görges
10. Natalie Portman
10. Eugenie Bouchard


----------



## benmaroni (2 Dez. 2013)

Dezember 2013

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## mephisto5 (4 Dez. 2013)

mein Dezember Voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Annemarie Carpendale
3. Sarah Engels
4. Julie Benz
5. Ulrike Frank
6. Clara Morgane
7. Emina Jahovic
8. Janina Uhse
9. Katja Burkard
10. Erica Durance


----------



## Anakin (5 Dez. 2013)

1. Sabine Lisicki
2. Cleo van Eden
3. Katy Perry 
4. Janina Uhse
5. Natalie Portman
6. Annika Kipp
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Rebecca Mir 
9. Victoria Justice
10. Kaley Cuoco


----------



## benedikt (5 Dez. 2013)

Mein Dezember Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Irina Shayk
04. Julie Henderson
05. Izabel Goulart
06. Anja Leuenberger
07. Natassja Kunskaya
08. Yesica Toscanini
09. Rosie Huntington - Witley
10. Miranda Kerr
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Adriana Cernanova


----------



## StefanKa (5 Dez. 2013)

DEZEMBER 2013:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Annika Kipp





3. Melanie Kogler





4. Lena Gercke

5. Mary Muhsal

6. Jessica Alba

7. Sophie Marceau

8. Sarah Stork

9. Rebecca Mir

10. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Dez. 2013)

Dezember-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens 
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Blake Lively
5. Jessica Alba
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Carrie Underwood
8. Stacy Keibler
9. Helene Fischer
10. Linda Hesse 

Und :thx: für die tolle Arbeit hier


----------



## maggi77 (6 Dez. 2013)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Tamara Ecclestone
4. Lauren Pope
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Mariah Carey
8. Adrianne Curry
9. Victoria Silvstedt
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## congo64 (7 Dez. 2013)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Jessica Alba



4.	Nina Dobrev



5.	Helene Fischer



6.	Shay Mitchell


 
7.	Michelle Keegan


 
8.	Megan Fox 


 
9.	Jessica Lowndes 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## MetalFan (7 Dez. 2013)

Dezember 2013


Bar Refaeli - always on top :jumping:
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym; 
Lyndsy Fonseca
Pia Toscano; Minka Kelly
Jennifer Hawkins, AUS, 22.12.83, Holmesville/AUS - auch diese heiße Blonde aus Down Under hat einen Platz im Alltime-Ranking verdient

Becki Newton
Emmanuelle Chriqui 
Blake Lively 

Ich hoffe das ist so regelkonform.


----------



## kamy (7 Dez. 2013)

_1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Asli Bayram
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sila Sahin
6. Pinar Atalay
7. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
8. Arzu Bazman
9. Bahar Kizil
10. Fatma Mittler Solak
_


----------



## memories (9 Dez. 2013)

Mein Voting für Dezember 2013:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## congo64 (9 Dez. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 09.12.2013, 22:05 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1806 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1655 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1362 *

4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1263 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1217 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1090 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1075 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	968 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	908 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	777 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	758 
15.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	738 
Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	738 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	731 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	706 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	688 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	676 
21.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	669 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	666 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	572 
24.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	571 
25.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	563 
26.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	542 
27.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	532 
28.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
29.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	500 
31.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	493 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	476 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	462 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	440 
36.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	438 
37.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
38.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	428 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	426 
40.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	425 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	418 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	405 
43.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
44.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
45.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	386 
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	386 
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	376 
48.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	358 
49.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
*50.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	355 *
51.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	350 
52.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	348 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	337 
54.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	335 
55.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	333 
56.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	330 
57.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	328 
58.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
59.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	325 
60.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
61.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	320 
62.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	317 
63.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	315 
64.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
65.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	312 
66.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	310 
67.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
68.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	300 
69.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	297 
70.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
71.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	284 
72.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	283 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	279 
74.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	276	 
75.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	272 
76.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
77.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	265 
78.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	264 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	261 
80.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	260 
81.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	258 
83.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	257 
84.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
85.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
86.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	250 
88.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	249 
89.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	248 
90.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	246 
91.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	243 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	243 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	243 
94.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	241 
95.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	239 
96.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
97.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	232 
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	230 
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 229 
*100.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	228 *
101.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	227 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	226 
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	226 
104.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	224 
105.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
106.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
107.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	211 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	211 
109.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
110.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	209 
Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	207 
114.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	205 
115.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	203 
116.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	201 
117.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
118.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	193 
119.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	192 
120.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	190 
121.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	189 
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
123.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	187 
124.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	184 
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	184 
126.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
127.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	181 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	181 
129.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
130.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
131.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	174 
132.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
133.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
134.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	170 
135.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	167 
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	167 
137.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
139.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
140.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
141.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	160 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
143.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
144.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	155 
145.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
148.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
*150.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 *
151.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	149 
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
155.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
156.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	147 
157.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	145 
158.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	144 
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
161.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
162.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
163.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
164.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	139 
165.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	137 
166.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	136 
167.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
169.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
171.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	132 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	132 
174.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
176.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	128 
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
179.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	127 
180.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
181.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	124 
183.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
184.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	121 
185.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	118 
188.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	117 
190.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
191.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
192.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	114 
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
194.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	113 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	113 
196.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	112 
197.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	110 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	110 
*200.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 *
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	109 
203.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	108 
204.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
206.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	105 
208.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
210.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
211.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
213.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	100 
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
215.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	99 
216.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	97 
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
218.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	96 
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
220.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
221.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	94 
226.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
230.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	92 
232.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
236.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
238.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	89 
239.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
241.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
243.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
244.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
246.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	83 
249.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
*250.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 *
251.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
254.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	77 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	77 
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
257.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
258.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
259.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
260.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	73 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	73 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
265.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
267.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
269.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	69 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
274.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	68 
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
277.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
279.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	66 
281.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	63 
283.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	62 
286.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	60 
288.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
291.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	58 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	58 
293.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	57 
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
297.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
*299.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 *
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
302.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
305.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
310.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	52 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	52 
316.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	51 
320.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
322.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	49 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
325.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
327.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
330.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
336.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
340.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Bahar Kizil,	D, 05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
*349.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 *
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
355.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	42 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	42 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	42 
361.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	41 
364.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
370.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	39 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	39 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
377.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
379.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
384.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	36 
395.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
*400.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 *
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
408.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
414.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	32 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
422.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
428.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	30 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
436.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	29 
445.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
*456.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 *
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
462.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
470.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	25 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
478.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Petra Benova, SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	24 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	24 
487.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
*502.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 *
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	22 
521.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
537.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
*550.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 *
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
573.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
591.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*609.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	16 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
632.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*659.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 *
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
680.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
*706.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	12 *
Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
735.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*763.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*813.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*884.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09 .06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*950.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1013.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Henriette Confurius, 6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1065.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Aisleyne Horgan Wallace, 5 
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Anja Leuenberger, 5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1150.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1224.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1292.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1364.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel, D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1464.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1655
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1362
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	908
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	777
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	738
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 731
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	706
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 688
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	669


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1806
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1263
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1217
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1090
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1075
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	968
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	758
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	738



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## pofgo (10 Dez. 2013)

1. Bar Refaeli
2. Kimberley Garner
3. Julianne Hough
4. Emily VanCamp
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Ashley Benson
7. Victoria Justice
8. Selena Gomez
9. Miranda Kerr
10.AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Dez. 2013)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Katy Perry
3. Angela Finger Erben
4. Britney Spears
5. Annika Kipp
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Helene Fischer
9. Caroline Wozniacki
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## pötzi (11 Dez. 2013)

for Dec: 

1. Halle Berry 
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sophie Marceau 
4. Gwyneth Paltrow 
5. Valentina Zeliaeva 
6. Amber Heard
7. Jennifer Aniston 
8. Victoria Justice
9. Charlize Theron
10. Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Cav (16 Dez. 2013)

Mein Dezember-Voting:

1. Izabel Goulart




2. Irina Shayk




3. Lena Gercke




4. Janina Uhse




5. Michelle Keegan




6. Petra Benova




7. Sylvie Meis




8. Judith Rakers




9. Maggie Grace




10. Carla Ossa




10. Julia Görges




10. Eve Torrres


----------



## JohnDaniels (17 Dez. 2013)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Tina Ruland*
4. Julia Görges
5. Amelie Klever
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Walt (19 Dez. 2013)

Dezember 2013:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alyssa Milano





3. Felicitas Woll





4. Rebecca Mir





5. Sophie Marceau





6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Sarah Stork





8. Iris Mareike Steen





9. Svenja Pages





10. Janina Uhse






*P.S.: Ich bitte alle User von Celebboard noch schnell bei der Abstimmung zu "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2013 - DAS FINALE" teilzunehmen, die Abstimmung endet übermorgen, am 21.12.2013! -> Link siehe unten!*


----------



## ch2004 (20 Dez. 2013)

Dezember 2013

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Tina Zemmrich
5. Sarah Tacke
6. Susanne Langhans
7. Stephanie Meißner
8. Susi Brandt
9. Ann-Katrin Schröder
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## gaertner23 (22 Dez. 2013)

hier mein Dezembervoting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Anita Hofmann
4. Sandra Thier
5. Annett Möller
6. Frauke Ludowig
7. Katja Burkard
8. Anja Heyde
9. Cornelia Wehmeyer
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## Don Sven (23 Dez. 2013)

*...und kurz vor weihnachten, schnell noch mein Voting für Dezember 2013:*

1. Janine Wöller






2. Melanie Kogler






3. Mary Muhsal






4. Lena Gercke






5. Mariangela Scelsi






6. Nina Heuser






7. Ines Lutz






8. Diane Willems






9. Valea Scalabrino






10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## PromiFan (23 Dez. 2013)

Bevor ich es vergesse hier mein Dezember-Voting:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Maybritt Illner
4.) Diana Staehly
5.) Beatrice Egli
6.) Sophia Thomalla
7.) Kay-Sölve Richter
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Babett Einstmann
10.) Sandra Maria Gronewald


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2013)

*01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
02. KRISTEN STEWART
03. SCARLETT JOHANSSON*
04. Chloe Moretz
05. Emma Watson
06. Jaimie Alexander
07. Emmy Rossum
08. Léa Seydoux
09. Lucy Pinder
10. Alina Süggeler

*Außer Konkurrenz:*
zwei Damen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die ich ganz toll finde und so


----------



## Moreblack (25 Dez. 2013)

1. Luisa Hartema
2. Aylin Tezel
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Emma Watson
5. Doutzen Kroes
6. Kristen Stewart
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Jessica Alba
9. Anna Kournikova
10. Michelle Hunziker


----------



## RockingSheep (26 Dez. 2013)

Dezember 2013

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Anna Torv
6. Rachel Miner
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
9. Inka Schneider
10. Doutzen Kroes


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> *01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
> *


*
Hey Death....bist immer ein wenig schnell 
deine Dezember-Wertung habe ich schon am 30.11.2013 gezählt

Willst du im Januar neu machen, oder soll ich das für Januar 14 werten ???

*


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 26.12.2013, 17:20 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1831 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1668 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1362 *


4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1281 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1223 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1103 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1079 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	978 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	911 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	784 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	758 
15.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	748 
Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	748 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	739 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	706 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	690 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	676 
21.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	669 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	668 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	580 
24.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	579 
25.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	572 
26.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	553 
27.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	532 
28.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
29.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	502 
31.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	500 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	476 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	466 
34.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	440 
36.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	439 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	438 
38.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	437 
39.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
40.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	428 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	418 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	405 
43.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
44.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
45.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	390 
46.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	386 
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	383 
48.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	366 
49.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	361 
*50.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 *
51.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	351 
52.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	350 
53.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	348 
54.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	337 
55.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	335 
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	335 
57.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	333 
58.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	328 
59.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
60.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	324 
61.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	321 
62.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	320 
63.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	315 
64.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
65.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	312 
66.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	310 
67.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
68.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	300 
69.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	297 
70.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
71.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	284 
73.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	283 
74.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	279 
75.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	273 
76.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	272 
77.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
78.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	265 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	261 
80.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	260 
Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	260 
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	258 
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	258 
85.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
86.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
87.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	253 
88.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
89.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	250 
90.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	249 
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	249 
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	243 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	243 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	243 
95.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	240 
96.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
97.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	235 
98.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	232 
99.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 230 
*101.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	229 *
102.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	228 
103.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	227 
104.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	226 
105.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
106.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	215 
107.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	214 
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
109.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
110.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
111.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
114.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	205 
115.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	203 
116.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	201 
117.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	200 
119.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	197 
120.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
121.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	193 
122.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	192 
124.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	186 
126.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	184 
127.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
128.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	181 
129.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
130.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
131.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	175 
132.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	174 
133.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
134.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	171 
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
136.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	170 
137.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	169 
138.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
140.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
141.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
142.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	161 
143.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	157 
144.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
145.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	155 
146.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	154 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
*150.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 *
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
152.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	151 
153.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
154.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
157.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
159.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
161.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
162.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
163.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
164.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	139 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	139 
166.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	137 
167.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
169.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
171.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	132 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	132 
174.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
176.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	128 
Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
179.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	127 
180.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
181.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	124 
183.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
184.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
185.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	121 
186.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	118 
189.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	117 
191.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
192.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	115 
194.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	114 
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	114 
196.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	113 
197.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	112 
198.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	110 
*200.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 *
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	109 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	109 
203.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	108 
204.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
206.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	105 
208.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
210.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	102 
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
212.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
214.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	100 
Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
216.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	99 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	99 
218.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	97 
220.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
221.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
222.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	94 
227.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
228.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
231.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	92 
232.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
236.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
238.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	89 
239.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
241.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	87 
242.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
244.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
245.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
247.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	83 
*250.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 *
251.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
252.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
256.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	77 
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
258.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
259.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	75 
Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
261.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
262.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	73 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	73 
265.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
267.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
268.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
270.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
275.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
277.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
279.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	66 
281.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	63 
283.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	62 
286.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	60 
288.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
291.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	58 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	58 
293.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	57 
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
297.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
*300.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 *
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
303.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
306.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	53 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
312.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	52 
317.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	51 
321.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
323.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	49 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	49 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
328.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
330.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
334.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	46 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	46 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
342.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
*346.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 *
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
355.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
361.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	42 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	42 
365.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
367.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
373.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	39 
378.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
380.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
385.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
395.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	35 
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	35 
*404.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 *
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
413.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
419.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
426.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	31 
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
432.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	30 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
441.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 
442.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
*449.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 *
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	28 
461.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
467.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
476.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	25 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
487.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
493.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
*508.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 *
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	22 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	22 
528.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
544.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
*557.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 *
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
578.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*595.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
611.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	16 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
633.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*660.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 *
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
682.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
*708.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	12 *
Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
736.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*764.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*813.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*886.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*951.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	7 *
Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1013.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1067.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	5 
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton, USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1152.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 *
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1225. Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1294.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1367.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1467.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1668
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1362
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	911
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	784
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	748
6.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 748
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	706
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 690
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	669


* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1831
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1281
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1223
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1103
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1079
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	978
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	758
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	739



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Death Row (26 Dez. 2013)

congo64 schrieb:


> das für Januar 14 werten ???



Äh ja, normal


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Äh ja, normal



:thumbup: geht klar


----------



## maggi77 (30 Dez. 2013)

Mein Januar Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Tamara Ecclestone
4. Lauren Pope
5. Adrianne Curry
6. CArmen Electra
7. Sara Jean Underwood
8. Verona Pooth
9. Sarah Connor
10.Katie Price


----------



## congo64 (30 Dez. 2013)

noch 29 Stunden Zeit ein Voting für 2013 abzugeben
:thumbup:

die ersten Beiden für 2014 hab ich ja schon


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2013)

Hier meine Dezemberwertung:

1. Hayley Atwell 


2. Rachel Bilson
3. Olivia Wild
4. Diane Willems
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Emma Watson
7. Natalie Portman 
8. Diane Kruger 
9. Selena Gomez 
10. Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Jan. 2014)

Für Januar


*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2014)

Frohes neues 

Hier mein Januar Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Renee Paquette (Besser bekannt als Renee Young von der WWE)
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Katy Perry
6. Mila Kunis
7. Natalya Neidhart
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## benedikt (1 Jan. 2014)

Mein Januar Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Izabel Goulart
04. Anja Leuenberger
05. Julie Henderson
06. Irina Shayk
07. Rosie Huntington-Whitley
08. Nastya Kunskaya
09. Natascha Belova
10. Miranda Kerr
10. Adriana Cernanova


----------



## tort3 (1 Jan. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut




2. Emma Watson




3. Sarah Engels




4. Helene Fischer




5. Sarah Bogen




6. Joelina Drews




7. Adèle Exarchopoulos




8. Lena Gercke




9. Sophia Thomalla




10. Inez Björg David


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2014)

Neues Jahr, neue Liste 

1. Diane Kruger



 

2. Rachael Taylor





3. Amber Heard





4. Ilse DeLange





5. Sarah Gadon



 

6. Delta Goodrem





7. Felicity Jones





8. Sylvia Hoeks



 

9. Deborah Francois





10. Lea Seydoux


----------



## Sachse (1 Jan. 2014)

Januar Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Anna Kendrick
3. Pixie Lott 
4. Rita Ora
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## tino2003 (1 Jan. 2014)

2014 die Erste:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie van der Vaart
8. Lena Gercke
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Annika Kipp

Ein erfolgreiches 2014 wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Cav (2 Jan. 2014)

Mein Ranking für Januar:

1. Izabel Goulart




2. Irina Shayk




3. Lena Gercke




4. Janina Uhse




5. Michelle Keegan




6. Judith Rakers


 

7. Petra Benova




8. Sylvie Meis




9. Maggie Grace


 

10. Becki Newton


 

10. Carla Ossa


 

10. Jessica Gomes




10. Julia Görges


 

10. Nina Agdal




10. Sienna Miller


----------



## Walt (2 Jan. 2014)

*Januar 2014 - frohes Neues für Euch alle!

Hier ist Walts erstes Voting des Jahres 2014:*

1. Iris Mareike Steen






2. Lena Gercke






3. Sarah Bogen






4. Jessica Ginkel






5. Valea Scalabrino







6. Diane Willems







7. Mirjam Weichselbraun







8. Sarah Stork







9. Alyssa Milano






10. Sophie Marceau






10. Linda Marlen Runge






*Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Death Row (2 Jan. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, neue Liste
> 
> 1. Diane Kruger



War zuerst positiv erschrocken bei dem Bild und dann "Ach ja, das ist ja schon bekannt"


----------



## Afefan (2 Jan. 2014)

Mein Januar Voting:
1. Madeleine Wehle
2. Andrea Petkovic
3. Emma Watson
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Bettina Zimmermann
6. Kristina Sterz
7. Johanna Klum
8. Penelope Cruz
9. Anne Hathaway
10.Andrea Maurer
10.Angela Finger-Erben
10.Sonya Kraus


----------



## MetalFan (2 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014


*Bar Refaeli* rockt auch 2014 weiter on top! :jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev
Emily Osment
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym;
Pia Toscano
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Jennifer Hawkins
Becki Newton
Lyndsy Fonseca
Minka Kelly


----------



## StefanKa (2 Jan. 2014)

Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr!

Hier meine Wertung für Januar 2014:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Jeanette Biedermann






3. Britney Spears





4. Mariangela Scelsi





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6.Felictas Woll	





7. Alexandra Neldel





8. Scarlett Johansson





9. Janina Uhse





10. Rebecca Mir





10. Christina Aguilera





10. Tiffany-Amber Thiessen





10. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Miriam Pielhau


----------



## ManuN (3 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Nina Moghaddam
7. Elena Bruhns
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Anakin (4 Jan. 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen. 

1. Kaley Cuoco
2. Yvonne Strahovski
3. Janina Uhse
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Katy Perry
6. Aimee Garcia
7. Georgia Jones
8. Annika Kipp
9. Sabine Lisicki
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## hsvmann (4 Jan. 2014)

*01/14*

ein Gesundes Neues für Alle

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Delta Goodrem
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Helene Fischer
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Jessica Alba
7. Nina Moghaddam
8. Shania Twain
9. Madeleine Wehle
10. Anna Kournikova*


----------



## gaertner23 (5 Jan. 2014)

Hier Januar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Eva Mähl
3.) Anja Petzold und Juliane Hennig
4.) Anita Hofmann
5.) Nazan Eckes
6.) Cornelia Wehmeyer
7.) Frauke Ludowig und Annika Kipp
8.) Sandra Thier
9.) Annett Möller und Jennifer Knäble
10.) Katrin Huß


----------



## Hehnii (5 Jan. 2014)

Hier meine Januarwertung 2014:

1. Hayley Atwell 






2. Rachel Bilson
3. Olivia Wild
4. Diane Willems
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Emma Watson
7. Natalie Portman 
8. Claire Holt
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Jan. 2014)

Januar-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Blake Lively
7. Carrie Underwood
8. Stacy Keibler
9. Linda Hesse
10. Helene Fischer

:thumbup:


----------



## ch2004 (6 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014 

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Tina Zemmrich
5. Sarah Tacke
6. Susanne Langhans
7. Stephanie Meißner
8. Susi Brandt
9. Ann-Katrin Schröder
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Ralf1972 (6 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
5.	Helene Fischer
6.	Jenna Elfman
7.	Jennifer Aniston
8.	Nazan Eckes
9.	Judith Rakers
10.	Mareille Höppner


----------



## Ryan Atwood (8 Jan. 2014)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Katy Perry
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Angela Finger Erben
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Britney Spears
8. Annika Kipp
9. Helene Fischer
10. Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## pofgo (9 Jan. 2014)

1.* Kimberly Garner* 
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Julianne Hough
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Ashley Benson
7. AnnaSophia Robb
8. Jessica Alba
9. Katy Perry
10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## ThorstenSchneider80 (9 Jan. 2014)

1. Marleen Lohse
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Oona Devi Liebich
4. Jessica Bowman
5. Jessica Ginkel
6. Sarah Hannemann
7. Selena Gomez
8. Nina Schmieder
9. Amy Davidson
10. Sarah Engels


----------



## mephisto5 (10 Jan. 2014)

Vote for January:

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Annemarie Warnkross
3.Ulrike Frank
4.Sarah Engels
5.Clara Morgane
6.Lena Gercke
7.Katja Burkard
8.Emina Jahovic
9.Janina Uhse
10.Erica Durance


----------



## benmaroni (10 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## congo64 (11 Jan. 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes*



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Jessica Alba



4.	Nina Dobrev



5.	Helene Fischer



6.	Shay Mitchell


 
7.	Michelle Keegan


 
8.	Megan Fox 


 
9.	Jessica Lowndes 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (11 Jan. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 11.01.2014 22:22 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1880 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1678 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1363 *
4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
5.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1338 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1244 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1132 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1090 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	985 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	934 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	817 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	771 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	768 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	750 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	749 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	720 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	691 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	685 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	670 
Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	599 
24.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	594 
25.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	574 
26.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	565 
27.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	553 
28.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	512 
29.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	510 
31.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	480 
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	480 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	470 
35.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	452 
36.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	446 
37.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	440 
39.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	433 
40.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	431 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	427 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	415 
43.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	406 
44.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
45.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
46.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
47.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	384 
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	384 
49.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	371 
*50.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	369 *
51.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
52.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	351 
53.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	350 
54.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	349 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	344 
56.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	339 
57.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	335 
58.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	334 
60.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	331 
61.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	328 
62.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
63.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	322 
64.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	319 
65.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
67.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	312 
68.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
69.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	301 
70.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	294 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	288 
72.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	287 
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	287 
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
75.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
76.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	279 
77.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	278 
78.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	271 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	270 
Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	270 
81.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	265 
82.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	264 
83.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	261 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	259 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	259 
86.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
87.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	257 
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	257 
89.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	256 
90.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
91.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	254 
93.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
94.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	250 
95.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	243 
96.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 241 
97.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	240 
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	238 
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
*100.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	233 *
101.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	232 
102.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
103.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	227 
Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	227 
105.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	222 
106.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	219 
107.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
108.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	216 
109.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
110.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
111.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	210 
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	210 
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	210 
115.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
118.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	203 
119.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	202 
120.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	200 
122.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	199 
123.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	196 
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	196 
125.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
126.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	189 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	189 
Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
129.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	184 
130.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
131.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	178 
132.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	177 
133.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
134.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	174 
135.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
136.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
137.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	170 
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
140.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
142.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
143.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
144.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	161 
145.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	157 
146.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
147.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	155 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	155 
*149.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 *
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	154 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
153.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
155.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
156.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
159.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
161.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
162.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
163.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
164.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
165.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	139 
166.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	137 
167.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	135 
171.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	134 
172.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
175.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	132 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	132 
178.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	130 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
181.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	128 
184.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	126 
186.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
187.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	123 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
189.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
190.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	120 
191.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
193.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	117 
195.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
196.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
197.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	114 
198.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	113 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	113 
*200.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	112 *
201.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	111 
202.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	110 
204.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	109 
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	109 
207.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	108 
208.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
210.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
211.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
213.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	102 
215.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	101 
217.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	100 
219.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	99 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	99 
221.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	98 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	98 
223.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
224.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
225.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	95 
Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
227.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
231.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	93 
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
236.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
239.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
241.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
243.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
245.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
246.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
248.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
*250.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 *
251.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	81 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
253.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
254.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
258.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	77 
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
260.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	76 
262.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
263.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
264.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
265.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
267.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
268.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	70 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
272.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	69 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
276.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
278.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	67 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	67 
282.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
284.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	65 
285.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
286.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
287.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
289.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	60 
291.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	59 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	59 
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx 59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
297.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	58 
298.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
*301.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 *
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
304.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	55 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
308.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	54 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
311.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
316.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
320.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	51 
324.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	50 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
328.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
332.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
335.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
340.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
345.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
*349.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 *
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
358.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
365.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	42 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	42 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	42 
370.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	41 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	41 
374.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
380.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
383.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
386.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
391.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	36 
*400.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	35 *
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	35 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
409.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
420.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	33 
428.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
437.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
441.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*447.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 *
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
457.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
466.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	27 
472.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
482.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
491.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
*497.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23 *
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
512.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	22 
533.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*548.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	20 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
562.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
582.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	18 
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	18 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*599.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
615.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	16 
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
637.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	15 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	15 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
*668.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 *
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
690.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
*717.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12 
Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
*743.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
771.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*820.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	9 
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*891.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*958.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1021.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1074.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	5 
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1159.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1233.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Susann Link,	D,	???,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1303.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1376.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1475.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *




* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1678
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1363
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	934
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	817
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	771
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 749
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	720
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 691
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	670

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1880
2.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1338
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1244
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1132
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1090
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	985
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	768
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	750


* Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## Toolman (11 Jan. 2014)

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Martha Hunt
3. Lindsay Ellingson
4. Jessica Alba
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Emily DiDonato
7. Toni Garrn
8. Lacey Chabert
9. Alessandra Ambrosio
10. Izabel Goulart


----------



## pool21 (13 Jan. 2014)

1- Jennifer Morrison 2- Kate Beckinsale 3- Eva Mendes 4- Scarlett Johansson 5- Salma Hayek 
6- Jennifer Love Hewitt 7- maria sharapova 8- Jennifer Aniston 9- Jennifer Lopez 10- Jessica Biel


----------



## Cherubini (15 Jan. 2014)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alice Eve
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Isabel Edvardsson
5. Paula Schramm
6. Kelly Brook
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Angelique Kerber
9. Maria Menounos
10. Fernanda Lima
10. Alena Gerber


----------



## RockingSheep (16 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Anna Torv
6. Rachel Miner
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Sarah Tacke
9. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
10. Susan Link - 19.11.1976 in Pößneck


----------



## ddd (17 Jan. 2014)

1. Britney Spears


 

2. Jeanette Biedermann


 

3. Leah Remini


 

4. Christina Aguilera


 

5. Barbara Schöneberger


 

6. Serena Williams


 

7. Victoria Azarenka


 

8. Kaley Cuoco


 

9. Alyson Hannigan


 

10.Madonna


----------



## PromiFan (18 Jan. 2014)

Auch mal kurz für Januar:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Kate Middleton
4.) Katja Kipping
5.) Manuela Schwesig
6.) Kay-Sölve Richter
7.) Gundula Gause
8.) Kerstin Landsmann
9.) Michelle (Schlagersängerin)
10.) Anja Kling


----------



## Don Sven (24 Jan. 2014)

Januar 2014:

1. Sarah Engels





2. Svenja Jung, *28.05.1993 in Weroth





3. Lena Gercke





4. Kathy Weber, *10.09.1980 in Steinheim





5. Anneke Dürkopp





6. Katrin Heß





7. Valea Scalabrino





8. Iris Mareike Steen





9. Diane Willems





10. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger


----------



## kamy (26 Jan. 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Asli Bayram
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sila Sahin
6. Pinar Atalay
7. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
8. Arzu Bazman
9. Bahar Kizil
10. Fatma Mittler Solak


----------



## congo64 (26 Jan. 2014)

pool21 schrieb:


> 1- Jennifer Morrison 2- Kate Beckinsale 3- Eva Mendes 4- Scarlett Johansson 5- Salma Hayek
> 6- Jennifer Love Hewitt 7- maria sharapova 8- Jennifer Aniston 9- Jennifer Lopez 10- Jessica Biel



Schön das du mitvotest, eine Bitte :

Vielleicht der Übersicht wegen das nächste Mal untereinander - danke schon mal


----------



## dabi (27 Jan. 2014)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Priyanka Chopra
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Sylvie van der vaart
6.Megan Fox
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Heidi Klum
9.Mila Kunis
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.01.2014 22:02 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1898 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1703 
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1370	*

4.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1357 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1244 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1132 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1090 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	985 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	941 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	817 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	771 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	768 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	754 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	749 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	720 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	700 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	694 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	670 
Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
23.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	601 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	599 
25.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	574 
26.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	565 
27.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	553 
28.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	522 
29.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	510 
31.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
32.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	489 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	480 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	473 
35.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	456 
36.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	452 
37.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
38.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	440 
39.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	434 
40.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	431 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	427 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	415 
43.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	412 
44.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
45.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
46.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
47.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	384 
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	384 
49.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	379 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	371 *
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
52.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	357 
53.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	352 
54.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	349 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	345 
Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
57.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	341 
58.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	339 
59.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	334 
61.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	328 
62.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	326 
63.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	324 
64.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	322 
65.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
67.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	312 
68.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
69.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	301 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	297 
71.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	294 
72.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	287 
Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	287 
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
75.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
76.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	281 
77.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	278 
78.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
79.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	271 
80.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	270 
81.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	265 
82.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	264 
83.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	261 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	259 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	259 
86.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
87.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	257 
Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	257 
89.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	256 
90.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	255 
91.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	254 
93.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
94.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	250 
95.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 248 
96.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	243 
97.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	240 
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	238 
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
*100.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	234 *
101.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	233 
Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	233 
103.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
104.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	227 
105.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	222 
106.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	219 
107.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
108.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	216 
109.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
110.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
111.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	210 
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	210 
Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	210 
115.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
118.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	204 
119.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	202 
120.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	200 
122.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	199 
123.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	196 
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	196 
125.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
126.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	193 
127.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	191 
128.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
129.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	184 
130.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
131.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
132.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	180 
133.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	178 
134.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	177 
135.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
136.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
137.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
138.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
139.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	170 
140.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	166 
142.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
143.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
144.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	161 
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	161 
146.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	158 
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	158 
148.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
*149.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 *
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	154 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
153.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
155.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
156.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
159.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
160.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
161.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
162.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	142 
164.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	141 
165.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	140 
167.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	139 
168.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	135 
172.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	134 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	134 
174.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	133 
177.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	132 
179.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	130 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
181.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	128 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	128 
184.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	126 
186.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
187.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	123 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
189.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
190.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	120 
191.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
193.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	117 
195.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
196.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
197.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	114 
198.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	113 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	113 
*200.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	112 *
201.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	111 
202.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	110 
204.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	109 
Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	109 
207.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	108 
208.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
210.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	105 
212.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
215.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	102 
217.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
218.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	100 
220.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	99 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	99 
222.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	98 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	98 
224.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
225.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
226.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
227.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
231.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	93 
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	93 
236.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
239.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
241.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
243.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
245.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
246.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
248.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
*250.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 *
251.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	81 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
253.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
254.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
258.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	77 
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
260.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	76 
263.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
264.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
265.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
266.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
267.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
268.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	70 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
273.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
276.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
279.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	67 
282.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
284.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	65 
285.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
286.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
288.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
290.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	61 
291.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	60 
293.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	59 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	59 
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
*299.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	58 *
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
301.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	57 
303.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	56 
307.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
310.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	54 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	54 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
314.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
320.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
324.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
326.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	50 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
330.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
334.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
337.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
342.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	46 
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	46 
*349.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 *
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
354.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	44 
362.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
370.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
372.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	41 
375.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
382.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
385.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
388.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
393.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	36 
*401.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	35 *
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	35 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
410.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
421.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	33 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	33 
430.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
440.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
444.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*451.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 *
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
462.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
470.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	27 
476.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
487.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	25 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
497.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
*502.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 *
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
516.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
536.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*551.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
565.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
586.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	18 
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*602.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
620.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	16 
Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*642.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 *
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
672.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
*696.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
723.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
*748.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
773.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*822.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*895.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*962.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1025.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	6 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1078.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	5 
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1163.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1237.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1306.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1379.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1479.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1703
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1370
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	941
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	817
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	771
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 749
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	720
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 700
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	670

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1898
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1357
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1244
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1132
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1090
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	985
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	768
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	754



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## PromiFan (29 Jan. 2014)

Ich dachte ich hätte für Januar schon die Liste geposted, ist aber wohl nicht so. Deshalb hier noch schnell meine Favoriten, bevor es zu spät ist :

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Anja Reschke
4.) Anja Nejarri
5.) Gundula Gause
6.) Kay Sölve Richter
7.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
8.) Kate Middleton
9.) Maybritt Illner
10.) Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Death Row (29 Jan. 2014)

*01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
02. SCARLETT JOHANSSON
03. KRISTEN STEWART*
04. Taylor Momsen
05. Emma Watson
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Jaimie Alexander
08. Emmy Rossum
09. Léa Seydoux
10. Lucy Pinder


----------



## congo64 (29 Jan. 2014)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich hätte für Januar schon die Liste geposted, ist aber wohl nicht so. Deshalb hier noch schnell meine Favoriten, bevor es zu spät ist :



DOCH....am 18.01. um 05:46 Uhr 

schreib mal, ob ich das hier dann gleich als Februar-Voting nehmen soll......


----------



## maggi77 (31 Jan. 2014)

Für FebruAR

1.Ramona Drews
2.Angela Karpova
3.Lauren Pope
4. Carmen Electra
5.Joelina Drews
6.Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7.Ericka Underwood
8.Laura Cremaschi
9.Verona Pooth
10.Rocio Guirao Diaz


----------



## Cav (1 Feb. 2014)

Mein Ranking für Februar 2014:

1. Izabel Goulart


 

2. Irina Shayk




3. Maggie Grace


 

4. Janina Uhse




5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Michelle Keegan


 

7. Eugenie Bouchard


 

8. Petra Benova


 

9. Sylvie Meis




10. Carla Ossa




10. Becki Newton


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Feb. 2014)

*@Cav: *Hab mal dein schönes Maggie Grace Bild in meine Liste übernommen. :thumbup:




Für Februar:


*#1 Emily VanCamp*






*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## Afefan (1 Feb. 2014)

1.Rebecca Mir
2.Andrea Petkovic
3.Marlene Lufen
4.Bettina Zimmermann
5.Nela Panghy-Lee
6.Emma Watson
7.Sila Sahin
8.Helene Fischer
9.Emma Rigby, GB, 26. September 1989 in St Helens
10.Nathalie Portman
10.Roberta Bieling
10.Johanna Klum
10.Nazan Eckes


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2014)

Februar-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Emma Roberts (Aus gegebenem Anlass  )
7. Stacy Keibler
8. Blake Lively
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Linda Hesse


----------



## tino2003 (1 Feb. 2014)

Hier der Februar:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Lena Gercke
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Annika Kipp


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2014)

Die Holland-Front schreitet voran 

1. *Diane Kruger*



 

2. *Rachael Taylor*



 

3. *Sylvia Hoeks*





4. *Ilse DeLange*





5. *Amber Heard*





6. *Delta Goodrem*



 


7. *Sarah Gadon*





8. *Felicity Jones*



 


9. *Deborah Francois*



 

10. *Lea Seydoux*


----------



## benedikt (1 Feb. 2014)

Mein Februar Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Izabel Goulart
04. Anja Leuenberger
05. Julie Henderson
06. Irina Shayk
07. Rosie Huntington- Whitley
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Nastja Kunskaya
10. Natalia Belova


----------



## tort3 (1 Feb. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut





2. Emma Watson





3. Helene Fischer





4. Joelina Drews





5. Sarah Engels





6. Lena Gercke





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Sophia Thomalla





9. Fernanda Brandao





10. Alizee


----------



## Cav (2 Feb. 2014)

Kite Flyer in 3D schrieb:


> *@Cav: *Hab mal dein schönes Maggie Grace Bild in meine Liste übernommen. :thumbup:



Das ist mein Lieblingsbild von Maggie, hab das momentan auch als Desktop-Hintergrund. :WOW:


----------



## kamy (2 Feb. 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Nina Moghaddam
3. Asli Bayram
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Sila Sahin
6. Pinar Atalay
7. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
8. Arzu Bazman
9. Bahar Kizil
10. Fatma Mittler Solak


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Feb. 2014)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Natalya Neidhart
4. Renee Young
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Alida Kurras
7. Katy Perry
8. Janina Uhse
9. Sanna Englund
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## christinalover (2 Feb. 2014)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Melissa Satta
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Nadine Krüger
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Cherubini (3 Feb. 2014)

1. Eugenie Bouchard
2. Taylor Cole
3. Anna Bederke
4. Julia Görges
5. Kristen Stewart
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Sylta Fee Wegmann
8. Kelly Kelly
9. Brie Bella
10. Vanessa Jung


----------



## mephisto5 (3 Feb. 2014)

Februar Voting:

1. Annemarie Warnkross
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Ulrike Frank
4. Emina Jahovic
5. Sarah Engels
6. Lena Gercke
7. Julie Benz
8. Janina Uhse
9. Alex Morgan
10. Courteney Cox


----------



## Walt (3 Feb. 2014)

Hier ist Walts Voting im Februar 2014:

1. Sarah Bogen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Sarah Stork





4. Kathy Weber





5. Svenja Jung





6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Christina Aguilera





8. Diane Willems





9. Melanie Kogler





10. Alyssa Milano






Gruß
Walt


----------



## ManuN (3 Feb. 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Nina Moghaddam
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Ralf1972 (3 Feb. 2014)

Februar 2014:

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Sylvie Meis
4.	Kate Middleton
5.	Nazan Eckes
6.	Kamilla Senjo
7.	Mareile Höppner
8.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
9.	Janin Reinhardt
10.	Emma Watson


----------



## pofgo (3 Feb. 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Ashely Benson
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica Alba
9. Katy Perry
10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## ch2004 (4 Feb. 2014)

Februar 2014 

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Tina Zemmrich
5. Juliane Möcklinghoff, 1979, Münster
6. Sarah Tacke
7. Susanne Langhans
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Ann-Katrin Schröder
10. susi Brandt


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Feb. 2014)

1. Katy Perry
2. Kaley Cuoco
3. Mila Kunis
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Annika Kipp
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Helene Fischer
8. Angela Finger Erben
9. Caroline Wozniacki
10. Olivia Wilde


----------



## hsvmann (6 Feb. 2014)

*02/14*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Delta Goodrem	
3. Rebecca Mir	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Jessica Alba	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Madeleine Wehle	
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## gaertner23 (8 Feb. 2014)

Mein Februar-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Eva Mähl und Anita Hofmann
4. Katrin Huß
5. Nazan Eckes und Bettina Cramer
6. Inka Schneider
7. Annett Möller
8. Sandra Thier und Cornelia Wehmeyer
9. Anja Heyde
10. Marlene Lufen und Juliane Hennig


----------



## Sachse (8 Feb. 2014)

Februar Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Pixie Lott 
4. Rita Ora
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale[


----------



## MetalFan (9 Feb. 2014)

Februar 2014


*Bar Refaeli*






 
Nina Dobrev
Emily Osment
Julianne Hough
Missy Peregrym;
Pia Toscano
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Jennifer Hawkins
Becki Newton
Lyndsy Fonseca
Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (9 Feb. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 09.02.2014 22:18 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1936 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1712 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1418	* 

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1384 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1261 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1150 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1090 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	994 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	956 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	838 
13.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	787 
Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	787 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	766 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	749 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	727 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	701 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	694 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	670 
Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
23.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	632 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	612 
25.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	589 
26.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	575 
27.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
28.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	534 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	522 
30.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	510 
32.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	480 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	473 
35.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	466 
Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	466 
37.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	448 
38.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
39.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	434 
40.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	433 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	427 
42.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	426 
43.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	425 
44.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
45.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	400 
46.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	398 
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
48.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
49.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	384 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	371 *
51.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	364 
52.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	360 
53.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
54.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	354 
55.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	353 
56.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	351 
57.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
58.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	344 
59.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	339 
60.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
61.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	332 
62.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	330 
63.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	328 
64.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	324 
65.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	322 
66.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	311 
69.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	308 
70.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
71.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	301 
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	301 
73.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
74.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
75.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
76.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	284 
77.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	283 
78.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	279 
79.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	278 
80.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	277 
81.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	270 
83.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	266 
84.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	265 
85.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	262 
86.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	260 
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	260 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	260 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	260 
90.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	258 
91.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 257 
92.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	256 
93.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	254 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	252 
96.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	250 
97.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	246 
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	241 
99.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
*100.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	235 *
101.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	234 
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	234 
103.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	233 
104.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
105.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	228 
107.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	220 
108.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	219 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	219 
110.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
111.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
112.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	213 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	212 
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
115.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	211 
116.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
118.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
120.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	208 
121.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	207 
122.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	206 
123.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	204 
124.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	201 
125.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	200 
127.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
128.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	192 
129.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	190 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	190 
131.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	189 
132.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	186 
133.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
134.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
135.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
136.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
137.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
138.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
139.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	170 
140.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	169 
141.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
142.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	166 
144.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
145.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	164 
146.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
147.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	161 
148.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	158 
*149.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 *
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	156 
151.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
153.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
155.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
156.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
159.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
161.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
163.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	143 
165.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	142 
166.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	140 
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	140 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	140 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
171.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	139 
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	139 
173.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	137 
174.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	135 
177.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	134 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
179.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	133 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
182.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
183.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	131 
184.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
185.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
186.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	127 
187.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
188.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
189.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	123 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
191.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
192.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	120 
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	120 
194.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
196.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
197.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
198.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	115 
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
*200.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	114 *
201.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	113 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	113 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	113 
204.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	112 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	112 
206.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	111 
207.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
208.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
209.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	107 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	107 
211.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	106 
213.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	105 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	105 
216.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	104 
217.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	103 
220.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	102 
222.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
224.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
226.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
227.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
228.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
230.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
233.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
236.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
239.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
241.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
243.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
246.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
247.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	84 
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
*250.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 *
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
252.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
253.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	81 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
255.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
256.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	79 
261.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	78 
262.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	78 
263.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
266.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
267.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
268.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
269.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
270.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
272.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
275.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
278.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
281.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
283.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	66 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
287.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	64 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	64 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
290.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
292.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
294.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	61 
295.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
296.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	59 
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	59 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	59 
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
*303.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 *
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
305.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	57 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	57 
308.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	56 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	56 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	56 
314.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
316.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
318.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	53 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
325.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
328.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	51 
330.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	50 
334.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	49 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
339.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	48 
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	48 
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	48 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	48 
347.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
*351.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 *
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
355.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
361.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe,  USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
368.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	43 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
377.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
378.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
379.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
385.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
389.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	38 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
394.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
*400.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 *
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
408.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	35 
416.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	34 
Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
426.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	33 
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	33 
433.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
441.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	31 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
447.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*454.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	29 *
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
463.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
472.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
481.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
491.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	25 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
*500.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 *
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	24 
506.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
521.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
541.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	21 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*557.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	20 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	20 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
573.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	19 
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*596.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	18 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
611.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
627.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	16 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*648.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 *
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	15 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	15 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	15 
677.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	14 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	14 
*705.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
733.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
*757.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
782.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*831.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB, 01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.97	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*902.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*970.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1032.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1085.Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1167.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1241.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1311.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1386.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel, D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1485.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International:*
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1712
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1384
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	956
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	838
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	787
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 749
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	727
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 701
10.	Tiffani Amber-Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	670


* TOP 10 Germany:*
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1936
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1418
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1261
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1150
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1090
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	994
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	787
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	766




* Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## dabi (10 Feb. 2014)

1,Kate Beckinsale
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Jessica Biel
4.Sylvie Van Der Vaart
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Megan Fox
7.Adriana Lima
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Mila Kunis
10.Priyanka Chopra


----------



## Cradlerocker (10 Feb. 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Olivia Schough
3) AJ Lee
4) Sarah Romert
5) Lena Meyer-Landrut
6) Selena Gomez
7) Sarah Hagen
8) Ali Krieger
9) Lena Lotzen
10) Lena Goeßling


----------



## gundilie (14 Feb. 2014)

1 sabrina staubitz
2 bettina cramer
3 morgan fairchild
3 heather locklear
4 karonlina kurkova
5 jaqueline smith
6 christina plate
7 teri hatcher
8 kylie minouge
9 karin thaler
10 sabine sauer
:thx:


----------



## noel1313 (17 Feb. 2014)

1. kristen stewart
2. nora tschirner
3. eva niedecker (CH) 
4. emma watson
5. sophie hunger
6. larissa marolt
7. sonsee neu
8. lara gut
9. öena meyer-landruth
10. helene fischer


----------



## benmaroni (21 Feb. 2014)

Februar 2014

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## Don Sven (21 Feb. 2014)

Meine Februar-Wertung:

1. Diane Willems





2. Sarah Bogen





3. Iris Mareike Stehen





4. Renée Weibel





5. Lena Gercke





6. Sarah Ulrich





7. Jessica Ginkel





8. Yvonne Burbach






9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Alyssa Milano


----------



## Death Row (21 Feb. 2014)

*01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS
02. SCARLETT JOHANSSON
03. KRISTEN STEWART*
04. Taylor Momsen
05. Emma Watson
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Jaimie Alexander
08. Anna Fenninger
09. Léa Seydoux
10. Andrea Henkel


----------



## Hehnii (22 Feb. 2014)

Hier meine Februarwertung 2014


1. Hayley Atwell 






2. Rachel Bilson
3. Phoebe Tonkin
4. Diane Willems
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Emma Watson
7. Olivia Wild
8. Claire Holt
9. Selena Gomez 
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## StefanKa (23 Feb. 2014)

So siehts im Februar aus: 

1. Miriam Gössner





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Sophie Marceau





4. Felicitas Woll





5. Lena Gercke





6. Amanda Seyfried





7. Rebecca Mir





8. Sarah Bogen





9. Sarah Stork





10. Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## congo64 (23 Feb. 2014)

Nazan Eckes



Delta Godrem



Jessica Alba



Nina Dobrev



Helene Fischer



Shay Mitchell

Michelle Keegan


 
Megan Fox 


 
Jessica Lowndes 


 
Minka Kelly


----------



## RockingSheep (24 Feb. 2014)

Februar 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Anna Torv
6. Rachel Miner
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Sarah Tacke
9. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
10. Susan Link


----------



## Anakin (25 Feb. 2014)

1. Katy Perry
2. Odette Annable
3. Cleo van Eden
4. Georgia Jones
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Mila Kunis
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Lena Meyer Landrut
9. Julia Ann
10. Sarah Stork


----------



## congo64 (27 Feb. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.02.2014 20:38 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1949 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1722 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1437	*


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1384 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1261 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1161 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1100 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	994 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	964 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 873 
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	856 
13.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	797 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	787 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	772 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	757 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	727 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	710 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	694 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	672 
22.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
23.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	636 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	612 
25.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	598 
26.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	576 
27.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
28.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	541 
29.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	522 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	518 
31.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
32.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	484 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	478 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	473 
36.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	466 
37.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	448 
38.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
39.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	442 
40.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	436 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	433 
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	433 
43.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	425 
44.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	408 
45.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	407 
46.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
47.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
48.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
49.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	384 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	377 *
51.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	367 
52.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	364 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	357 
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
55.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	354 
56.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	353 
57.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	345 
59.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	344 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	338 
61.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
62.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	332 
63.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	328 
64.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	324 
65.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	323 
66.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	311 
69.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	308 
70.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
71.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	301 
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	301 
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	301 
74.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
75.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
76.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
77.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	283 
78.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	279 
79.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	278 
80.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	277 
81.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	270 
83.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	269 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	266 
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 266 
87.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	265 
88.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	264 
89.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	262 
Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	262 
91.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	261 
92.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	260 
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	260 
94.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	259 
95.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	257 
96.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	255 
97.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	241 
99.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	238 
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
*101.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	235 *
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	234 
Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	234 
104.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
105.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	228 
107.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	220 
108.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	219 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	219 
110.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
111.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
112.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	213 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	212 
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
115.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	211 
116.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
119.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
121.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	208 
122.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	207 
123.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	206 
124.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	204 
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	204 
126.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	201 
127.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
128.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
129.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
130.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	190 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	190 
132.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	186 
133.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
134.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
135.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
136.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	175 
137.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
138.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
139.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
140.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
141.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	169 
142.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	168 
143.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
144.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
145.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
146.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	164 
147.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
148.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	161 
149.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	156 
*151.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 *
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
153.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
155.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
156.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
159.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	148 
161.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	146 
162.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	144 
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	144 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	144 
165.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
166.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	143 
167.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	142 
168.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	140 
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	140 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
172.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	139 
173.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	137 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	137 
175.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	135 
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	134 
Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
180.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	133 
Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
182.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
183.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	131 
184.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	130 
185.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
186.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	127 
187.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
188.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
189.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	123 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
191.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
192.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	120 
Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	120 
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	120 
195.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	119 
196.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
198.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
199.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
*200.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	115 *
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
202.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	114 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	114 
204.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	113 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	113 
206.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	112 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	112 
208.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
209.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	109 
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
211.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	107 
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	107 
213.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
214.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	105 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	105 
217.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	104 
218.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
219.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
220.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	102 
222.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
224.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
226.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
227.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
228.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
230.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
233.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
236.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
239.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	90 
241.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
243.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
246.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
247.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	84 
Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
*250.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 *
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
252.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
253.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	81 
Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
255.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
256.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	79 
262.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	78 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	78 
264.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
265.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
266.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
267.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
268.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	73 
270.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
271.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
273.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
276.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
280.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	68 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	68 
283.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
285.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	66 
Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
289.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	64 
290.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
292.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
294.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	61 
295.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	60 
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	60 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
*300.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	59 *
Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	59 
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	59 
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
307.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
309.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	57 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
313.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	56 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	56 
318.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
320.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
322.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
327.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	52 
331.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
332.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	50 
335.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	49 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
339.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	48 
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	48 
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	48 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	48 
347.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
*351.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 *
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
355.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	45 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
362.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
369.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	43 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
378.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
380.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
388.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
392.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	38 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
397.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	37 
*404.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	36 *
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
413.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	35 
420.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
430.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
435.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	32 
Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
444.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	31 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	31 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
*452.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 *
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	30 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
460.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
467.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel, D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
475.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
484.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
494.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	25 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
*502.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	24 *
Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	24 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
509.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
525.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*546.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
561.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	20 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	20 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
579.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	19 
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*603.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	18 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
620.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
635.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*655.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 *
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	15 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
682.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
*707.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
734.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
*758.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
783.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*833.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*904.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*973.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1037.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1092.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1175.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1249.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	3 
Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 *
1319.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2	* 
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1393.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1493.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1722
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1384
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	964
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	856
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	797
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 757
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	727
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 710
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	672

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1949
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1437
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1261
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1161
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1100
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	994
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	787
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	772



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## maggi77 (28 Feb. 2014)

Mein März voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Joelina Drews
5. Mariah Carey
6. CArmen Electra
7. Jaclyn Swedberg
8. Sara Jean Underwood
9. Katie Price
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 März 2014)

Für März:


*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## benedikt (1 März 2014)

Mein März Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Izabel Goulart
04. Julie Henderson
05. Anja Leuenberger
06. Irina Shayk
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Nastya Kunskaya
09. Natalia Belova
10. Miranda Kerr


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2014)

1. *Diane Kruger*



 

2. *Rachael Taylor*



 


3. *Sylvia Hoeks*



 

4. *Amber Heard*



 

5. *Sarah Gadon*



 

6. *Delta Goodrem*



 

7. *Felicity Jones*



 

8. *Lea Seydoux*



 

9. *Ilse DeLange*



 

10. *Lily James*, GB, 05.04.89 in Esher/GB


----------



## Walt (1 März 2014)

Hier ist Walts Voting für den März 2014 (mit neuen - aber süßen - Stars):

1. Tina Weirather, FL/A, *24.05.89 in Vaduz/FL, 






2. Juliane Seyfarth





3. Lindsey Vonn





4. Lena Gercke





5. Tawnee Stone, USA, *30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA





6. Miriam Gössner





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Katharina Althaus, D, *23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D





9. Magdalena Neuner





10. Valea Scalabrino





Gruß
Walt


----------



## tino2003 (1 März 2014)

Mein März-Voting:

*1. Delta Goodrem* :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Megan Fox
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Annika Kipp


----------



## Harry1982 (1 März 2014)

März-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Victoria Justice
7. Emma Roberts
8. Blake Lively
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Stacy Keibler


----------



## Quick Nick (2 März 2014)

März Voting

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Natalya Neidhart
4. Renee Young
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Katy Perry
7. Helene Fischer
8. Alida Kurras
9. Anna Heesch
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## ManuN (2 März 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Nina Moghaddam
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Afefan (2 März 2014)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Nela Lee
3. Bettina Zimmermann
4. Andrea Petkovic
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Larissa Marolt
7. Juliana Hielscher
8. Tania Rincon
9. Bettina von Schimmelmann
10. Angela Finger Erben
10. Anne Hatheway
10. Julia Görges
10. Sonya Kraus
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 März 2014)

März 2014

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Sylvie Meis
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Carmen Nebel
6.	Angela Finger-Erben
7.	Mandy Capristo
8.	Nela Panghy-Lee
9.	Magdalena Neuner
10.	Kate Middleton


----------



## christinalover (2 März 2014)

1. Christina Aguilera




2. Ramona Drews 
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Hadiya Hohmann
9. Sharmell Sullivan
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Don Sven (2 März 2014)

1. Julia Richter





2. Yvonne Catterfeld





3. Muriel Baumeister





4. Sophie Schütt





5. Aleksandra Bechtel





6. Janina Flieger





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Kim-Sarah Brandts





9. Svenja Pages





10. Romina Becks


----------



## tort3 (3 März 2014)

1. Emma Watson




2. Lena Meyer Landrut




3. Sarah Engels




4. Joelina Drews




5. Helene Fischer




6. Sarah Bogen




7. Sophia Thomalla




8. Lena Gercke




9. Jeanette Biedermann




10 Diane Willems


----------



## hsvmann (4 März 2014)

*03/14*
*
1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Delta Goodrem	
3. Rebecca Mir	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Jessica Alba	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Madeleine Wehle	
10. Anna Kournikova	*


----------



## Sachse (4 März 2014)

März Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Rita Ora
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Cherubini (5 März 2014)

1. Kelly Brook
2. Kelly Kelly
3. Julia Görges
4. Maria Menounos
5. Anna Fenninger
6. Henriette Confurius
7. Alex Morgan
8. Alena Gerber
9. Diane Willems
10. Lena Gercke
10. Lara Gut


----------



## mephisto5 (7 März 2014)

*März Voting:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Ulrike Frank
3. Annemarie Warnkross
4. Sarah Engels
5. Erica Durance
6. Clara Morgane
7. Katja Burkard
8. Alex Morgan
9. Julie Benz
10. Janina Uhse*


----------



## Cav (9 März 2014)

März 2014:


1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Maggie Grace


 

3. Izabel Goulart


 

4. Lena Gercke




5. Nina Agdal




6. Eugenie Bouchard


 

7. Alex Morgan




8. Janina Uhse


 

9. Emily Ratajkowski (*07.06.91 in London/GB)




10. Carla Ossa




10. Michelle Keegan


 

10. Therese Johaug (*25.06.88 in Os/NOR)


----------



## benmaroni (10 März 2014)

März 2014

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## gaertner23 (11 März 2014)

hier mein März-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Sandra Thier
4. Annett Möller
5. Anita Hofmann
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Eva Mähl und Frauke Ludowig
8. Nela Lee
9. Simone Stelzer
10.Anja Heyde

:thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (11 März 2014)

März 2014 (Viel mir wieder sehr schwer - gibt so viele Mädels... :crazy


*Bar Refaeli*






 
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Anne Julia Hagen, D, 22.05.90 in Berlin/D 
Missy Peregrym;
Pia Toscano
Julianne Hough
Becki Newton
Lyndsy Fonseca
Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (11 März 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Jessica Alba



4.	Nina Dobrev



5.	Helene Fischer



6.	Shay Mitchell


 
7.	Michelle Keegan


 
8.	Megan Fox 


 
9.	Jessica Lowndes 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Shenae Grimes 


 
10.	Ashley Greene 


 
10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## congo64 (11 März 2014)

Neue, aktuelle Liste erscheint spätestens am Wochenende


----------



## pofgo (12 März 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Ashely Benson
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica Alba 
9. Katy Perry
10.Nina Dobrev


----------



## StefanKa (12 März 2014)

März 2014:

1. Anneke Dürkopp





2. Diane Willems





3. Svenja Jung





4. Kathy Weber





5. Rebecca Mir



5

6. Jessica Höötmann





7. Maggie Dwyer





8. Lena Gercke





9. Yana Gercke





10. Mascha Müller


----------



## Cradlerocker (14 März 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) Olivia Schough
3) Sarah Hagen
4) AJ Lee
5) Sarah Romert
6) Ali Krieger
7) Lena Meyer-Landrut
8) Selena Gomez
9) Lena Lotzen
10) Trish Stratus


----------



## kamy (16 März 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Nina Moghaddam	
3. Asli Bayram	
4. Rebecca Mir	
5. Sila Sahin	
6. Pinar Atalay	
7. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
8. Arzu Bazman	
9. Bahar Kizil	
10. Fatma Mittler Solak


----------



## congo64 (16 März 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.03.2014 17:25 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1985 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1732 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1486	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1394 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1272 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1170 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1111 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1005 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	987 
11.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	866 
13.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	807 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	806 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	772 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	757 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	733 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	711 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	696 
21.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	674 
22.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
23.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	669 
24.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	631 
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	616 
26.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	578 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	576 
28.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	526 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	522 
31.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
32.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	488 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	483 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	473 
36.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	466 
37.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	456 
38.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	445 
Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	445 
40.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
41.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	442 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	435 
43.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	434 
44.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	429 
45.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	417 
46.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
47.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
48.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	389 
49.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	381 *
51.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	370 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	368 
53.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	367 
54.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	363 
55.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	357 
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
57.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	354 
58.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	351 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	347 
60.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
61.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	339 
62.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	334 
64.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	333 
65.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	330 
66.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	325 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	320 
68.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	316 
69.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
71.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	313 
72.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	307 
73.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
74.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	295 
75.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
76.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	290 
77.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	288 
78.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
79.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
80.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	284 
81.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	283 
82.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	276 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	275 
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	275 
86.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	272 
87.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	269 
88.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	266 
Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 266 
91.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	265 
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	264 
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	264 
94.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	263 
95.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	262 
96.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	255 
97.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	254 
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	246 
*100.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	245 *
101.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	243 
102.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
103.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	235 
104.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	234 
105.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	230 
107.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	228 
109.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	227 
110.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	223 
111.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	220 
112.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	216 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	216 
115.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
116.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	213 
117.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	212 
Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
119.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
122.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
125.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
126.	Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	205 
127.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	204 
128.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
129.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	196 
131.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	195 
132.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
133.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
134.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
135.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	179 
136.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	177 
137.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	174 
140.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	173 
141.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
142.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
143.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	169 
144.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
145.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
146.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
147.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	164 
148.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
149.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	156 
*151.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 *
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
153.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	153 
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
158.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
159.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	152 
160.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	152 
161.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
162.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
165.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	148 
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	148 
168.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	145 
169.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	144 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	144 
171.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
172.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	142 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	141 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	141 
175.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
176.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	137 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	137 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	137 
179.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	136 
180.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	135 
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	135 
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
184.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
185.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
186.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
187.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	131 
188.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
189.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	127 
190.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
191.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	125 
192.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
193.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
194.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
195.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	120 
196.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	119 
197.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
198.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	117 
Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
*200.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	116 *
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
203.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	115 
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	115 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	115 
207.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	114 
208.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	113 
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	113 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	113 
211.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	110 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	110 
214.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
215.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
216.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	105 
218.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
220.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	102 
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	102 
223.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
225.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
227.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	98 
228.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
229.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
230.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
234.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
237.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
239.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	92 
240.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
243.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
244.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	88 
247.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
249.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	85 
*251.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 *
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
253.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
255.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	82 
257.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
258.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
264.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
265.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
266.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
267.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
268.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	73 
270.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
272.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
274.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	70 
278.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	69 
Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	69 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
283.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
284.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	67 
286.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	66 
290.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	65 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	65 
292.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
294.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
296.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	61 
297.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	60 
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	60 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	60 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
*304.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	59 *
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
309.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	58 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	58 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	58 
314.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
317.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
321.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
324.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
327.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	53 
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
334.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	52 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	52 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	52 
340.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
341.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	50 
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
345.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
348.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
*351.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 *
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
356.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
360.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
366.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
372.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	43 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
380.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
381.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
382.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
390.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
395.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	38 
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	38 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
*402.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	37 *
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	37 
410.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	36 
Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	36 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
419.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	35 
426.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
 Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	34 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
436.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
441.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
*450.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	31 *
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	31 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	31 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
458.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	30 
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	30 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
468.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
476.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
483.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
492.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
*502.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	25 *
Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	25 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
511.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	24 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	24 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
518.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
534.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*555.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
570.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
586.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*608.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	18 *
Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
627.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*642.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
662.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15	 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	15 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
685.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
*708.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
735.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
*759.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 *
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
787.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	10 
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*839.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*911.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*981.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1044.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1098.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James, D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1180.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1257.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1327.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	2 
Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1401.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
Trish Stratus, 1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1503.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1	*



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1732
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1394
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	987
4.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	866
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	807
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 757
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	733
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 711
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	674

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1985
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1468
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1272
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1170
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1111
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1005
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	806
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	772



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## memories (16 März 2014)

Mein Voting für März 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anakin (17 März 2014)

1. Kaley Cuoco
2. Katy Perry
3. Helene Fischer
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Georgia Jones
6. Annina Ucatis
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Janina Uhse
9. Rebecca Mir 
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Hehnii (17 März 2014)

Hier meine Märzwertung 2014:


1. Hayley Atwell 






2. Rachel Bilson
3. Phoebe Tonkin
4. Olivia Wild
5. Claire Holt
6. Emma Watson
7. Diane Willems
8. Reese Witherspoon
9. Miranda Kerr
10. Selena Gomez
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## Ryan Atwood (19 März 2014)

1. Katy Perry
2. Kaley Cuoco
3. Mila Kunis
4. Helene Fischer
5. Annika Kipp
6. Angela Finger Erben
7. Lena Meyer Landrut
8. Britney Spears
9. Caroline Wozniacki
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Furious_4Life (20 März 2014)

1 Alessandra Ambrosio - BRA
2 Lena Meyer Landrut - GER
3 Rebecca Mir - GER
4 Candice Swanepoel - RSA
5 Natalie Horler - GER
6 Ashley Tisdale - USA
7 Alexandra (Alex) Morgan - USA
8 Anneke Dürkopp - GER
9 Hope Solo - USA
10 Andrea Kaiser - GER


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2014)

01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS


 

02. KRISTEN STEWART
03. SCARLETT JOHANSSON
04. Emma Watson
05. Taylor Momsen
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Nela Lee
08. Annica Hansen
09. Stefanie Heinzmann
10. Léa Seydoux


----------



## el_duderino (22 März 2014)

1. Ashley Williams :drip:
2. Emma Watson
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Scarlett Johansson
6. Ellen Page 
7. Clémence Poésy
8. Avril Lavigne
9. Emmy Rossum
10. Jessica Biel


----------



## ch2004 (22 März 2014)

März 2014 

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Juliane Möcklinghoff
5. Susanne Langhans
6. Tina Zemmrich
7. Stephanie Meißner
8. Sarah Tacke
9. Ann-Katrin Schröder
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## RockingSheep (26 März 2014)

März 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Anna Torv
6. Rachel Miner
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Sarah Tacke
9. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
10. Susan Link


----------



## maggi77 (31 März 2014)

Voting für April:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Lauren Pope
4. Adrianne Curry
5. Joelina Drews
6. Ashley Horgan Wallace
7. Verona Pooth
8. Jaclyn Swedberg
9. Karina Jelinek
10.Carmen Electra


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.03.2014 22:06 Uhr*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1985 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1732 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1504	* 


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1394 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1278 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1198 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1121 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1005 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	987 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	887 
12.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	826 
14.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	816 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	777 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	757 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	733 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	711 
20.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	696 
21.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	679 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	674 
23.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
24.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	631 
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	619 
26.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	593 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	576 
28.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	534 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	526 
31.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
32.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	492 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	483 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	480 
36.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	466 
37.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	456 
38.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	454 
39.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	445 
40.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	443 
42.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	438 
43.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	437 
44.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	435 
45.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	429 
46.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
47.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	398 
48.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	389 
49.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	381 *
51.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	375 
52.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	370 
53.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	368 
54.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	363 
55.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	357 
Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	357 
58.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	354 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	347 
60.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
61.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	339 
62.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	334 
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	334 
65.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	330 
66.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	325 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	320 
68.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	317 
69.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	316 
70.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
72.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	307 
73.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
74.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	295 
75.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
76.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	290 
77.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	288 
78.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
79.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
80.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	284 
81.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	283 
82.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 280 
83.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	278 
84.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	276 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	276 
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	275 
88.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	272 
89.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	271 
90.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	269 
91.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
92.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	265 
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	265 
94.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	264 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	263 
96.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	255 
97.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	254 
Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	249 
*100.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	248 *
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	245 
102.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	238 
103.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	236 
104.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	235 
105.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	230 
107.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	228 
109.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	227 
110.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	223 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	223 
112.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	220 
113.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
114.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
115.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	216 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	216 
117.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	214 
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
119.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	213 
120.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
121.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
123.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	209 
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	209 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	209 
127.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
128.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
129.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	196 
131.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	195 
132.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
133.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
134.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
135.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
136.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	179 
137.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	178 
138.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
139.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	174 
141.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
142.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
143.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	169 
144.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
145.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
146.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	165 
147.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	164 
148.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
149.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	157 
*150.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 *
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	156 
152.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	155 
153.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
155.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	153 
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	153 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
159.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	152 
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	152 
162.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
163.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
166.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	148 
168.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	145 
169.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	144 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	144 
171.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
172.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	142 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	141 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	141 
175.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
176.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
177.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	137 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	137 
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	137 
180.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	136 
181.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	135 
Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	135 
Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	135 
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
186.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
187.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
188.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
189.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
190.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	127 
191.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	126 
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
193.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	125 
194.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
195.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	123 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
197.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
198.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	118 
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
*200.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 *
201.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	116 
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
204.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	115 
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	115 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	115 
208.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	114 
209.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	113 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	113 
211.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	110 
Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	110 
214.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
215.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
216.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	105 
218.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
220.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	102 
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	102 
223.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
225.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
227.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	98 
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	98 
229.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
230.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
231.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
235.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
238.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
239.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
240.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
243.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
244.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	88 
247.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
*249.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 *
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	85 
251.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
253.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
255.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	82 
258.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
259.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
260.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
265.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
266.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
267.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
268.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	74 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
270.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
271.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
274.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
276.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	70 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	70 
282.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
285.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
286.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	67 
288.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	66 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	66 
293.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	65 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	65 
295.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
297.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
299.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	61 
*300.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 *
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	60 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
305.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	59 
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	59 
311.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	58 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	58 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	58 
316.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
318.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
322.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
325.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	54 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
329.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
335.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	52 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	52 
340.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
341.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	50 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	50 
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA, 17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
346.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
*349.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 *
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	48 
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
352.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
357.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
361.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
367.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
374.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
380.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
382.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
383.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
392.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	39 
*398.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	38 *
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
404.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	37 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	37 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	37 
414.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	36 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
422.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	35 
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	35 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
430.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	34 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
440.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
445.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
*454.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	31 *
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
460.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	30 
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
469.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
477.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
484.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
493.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
*503.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	25 *
Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	25 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
513.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	24 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	24 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
520.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	23 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
536.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*556.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	21 *
Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
572.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	20 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D, 20 
589.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
* Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 *
610.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	18 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
629.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	17 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
644.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	16 
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*664.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	15 *
Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	15 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
688.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
*712.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 *
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
740.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
765.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*793.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*844.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*915.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*984.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1049.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	6 
Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1102.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1183.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1259.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1330.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	2 
Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1404.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel, D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
Trish Stratus, 1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1505.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1732
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1394
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	987
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	887
5.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	826
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 757
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	733
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 711
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	674

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1985
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1504
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1278
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1198
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1121
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1005
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	819
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	816
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	777



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Freibier (31 März 2014)

1. Mariah Carey 
2. Shakira
3. Britney Spears
4. Beyonce
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Jennifer Lopez
7.Angelina Jolie
8. Rihanna 
9. Emma Watson
10. Christina Hendricks
10. Elisabeth Seitz 
10.Palina Rojinski


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Apr. 2014)

Für April:


*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## Cherubini (1 Apr. 2014)

1. Kelly Kelly
2. Diane Willems
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Viola Weiss
5. Julia Görges
6. Maria Menounos
7. Edita Malovcic
8. Annemarie Eilfeld
9. Susanne Bormann
10. Florentine Lahme
10. Eugenie Bouchard
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Alex Morgan


----------



## tino2003 (1 Apr. 2014)

April-Voting

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mi
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Furious_4Life (1 Apr. 2014)

*So, Mein April Voting. 

Die Top 10*
1. Taylor Swift - USA (new)



2. Alessandra Ambrosio - BRA (1)



3. Chloe Bennet - USA (new)




4. Lena Meyer Landrut - GER (3)
5. Candice Swanepoel - RSA (4)
6.Alexandra (Alex) Morgan - USA (7)
7. Ashley Tisdale - USA (6)
8. Emma Watson - GBR / FRA (new)
9. Lyndsy Fonseca - USA (new)
10. Hope Solo - USA (9)

*Zahlen in der Klammer sind die letzten Platzierungen in meinem Ranking.

Rausgefallen, aber net vergessen*
11. Rebecca Mir - GER (3)
12. Natalie Horler - GER (5)
13. Anneke Dürkopp - GER (8)
14. Andrea Kaiser - GER (10)
*haben aber dennoch Erwähnung verdient.*

*Vllt Neuzugänge für Mai*
15. Elsa Hosk - SWE 
16. Elena Alexandra Apostoleanu (INNA) - ROM
17. Maggie Grace - USA

*So, das war es für diesen Monat 

grüße
Furious*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Apr. 2014)

April-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Victoria Justice 
4. Melissa Benoist
5. Jessica Alba
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Emma Roberts
8. Blake Lively
9. Stacy Keibler
10. Linda Hesse


----------



## congo64 (1 Apr. 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Kelli Berglund



5.	Jessica Alba



6.	Nina Dobrev



7.	Shay Mitchell


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Jessica Lowndes 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Shenae Grimes 


 
10.	Ashley Greene 


 
10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2014)

1. *Diane Kruger*



 

2. *Rachael Taylor*



 


3. *Sylvia Hoeks*



 

4. *Amber Heard*



 

5. *Sarah Gadon*



 

6. *Delta Goodrem*



 

7. *Felicity Jones*



 

8. *Lea Seydoux*



 

9. *Ilse DeLange*



 

10. *Lily James*, GB, 05.04.89 in Esher/GB





10. *Kimberley Garner*


----------



## pofgo (1 Apr. 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Ashely Benson
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica ALba 
9. Katy Perry
10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## Sachse (1 Apr. 2014)

April Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Anna Kendrick
3. Rita Ora
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Afefan (2 Apr. 2014)

1. Rebecca Mir
2. Angela Finger Erben
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Bettina Zimmermann
5. Larissa Marolt
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Nela Lee
8. Miriam Wimmer
9. Emma Watson
10. Julia Görges
10. Andrea Kaiser
10. Sonya Kraus
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Apr. 2014)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Janina Uhse
5. Natalya Neidhart
6. Ana Ivanovic
7. Renee Young
8. Alida Kurras
9. Anna Heesch
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## ch2004 (2 Apr. 2014)

*April 20014*

1. Kirsten Rademacher




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Tina Zemmrich
5. Stephanie Meißner
6. Juliane Möcklinghoff
7. Susi Brandt
8. Ann-Katrin Schröder
9. Kristina Lüdke 22.07.1967 (Hamburg)
10. Anna Kraft 03.10.1985 (Haan)


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Apr. 2014)

April 2014

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Angela Finger-Erben
4.	Sandra Schneiders
5.	Mareile Höppner
6.	Sylvie Meis
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
8.	Eva Imhoff
9.	Maxi Biewer
10.	Victoria Beckham


----------



## Cav (2 Apr. 2014)

April 2014

1. Irina Shayk




2. Maggie Grace




3. Izabel Goulart




4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Nina Agdal




6. Alex Morgan




7. Eugenie Bouchard




8. Emily Ratajkowski




9. Janina Uhse




10. Julia Görges


----------



## benmaroni (3 Apr. 2014)

April 2014

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## christinalover (3 Apr. 2014)

1. Christina Aguilera




2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Diana Doll
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Janin Reinhardt
9. Barbie Blank
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## benedikt (3 Apr. 2014)

Hier meine April -Liste

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Izabel Goulart
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Julie Henderson
06. Irina Shayk
07. Anja Leuenberger
08. Nastya Kunskaya
09. Rosie Huntington - Whitley
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## hsvmann (3 Apr. 2014)

*04/14*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Delta Goodrem
3. Helene Fischer
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Jessica Alba
7. Selena Gomez
8. Shania Twain
9. Megan Fox
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## tort3 (4 Apr. 2014)

1. Emma Watson
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Sarah Engels
4. Joelina Drews
5. Helene Fischer
6. Sarah Bogen
7. Sophia Thomalla 
8. Lena Gercke
9. Janina Uhse
10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## Cradlerocker (5 Apr. 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Olivia Schough
4) Trish Stratus 
5) Sarah Romert
6) Ali Krieger
7) Sarah Hagen
8) Selena Gomez
9) Lena Lotzen
10) Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## ManuN (5 Apr. 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Helene Fischer
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Annika Kipp
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## congo64 (6 Apr. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.04.2014 19:22 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2006 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1732 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1552	*


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1404 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1293 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1219 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1132 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1014 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1007 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	904 
12.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	831 
14.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	825 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	825 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	777 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	757 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	739 
19.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	712 
20.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	703 
21.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	696 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	676 
23.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
24.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	664 
25.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	638 
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	630 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	576 
28.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	542 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	534 
31.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
32.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	500 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	488 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	480 
36.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	466 
37.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	464 
38.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	463 
39.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	456 
40.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	454 
41.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	445 
42.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	443 
44.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	440 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	438 
46.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	407 
47.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
48.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	397 
49.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	381 *
51.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	377 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	376 
53.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	375 
54.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	368 
55.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	364 
56.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	363 
57.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	360 
58.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	352 
60.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	345 
62.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	344 
Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	344 
64.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
65.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	332 
66.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	331 
67.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	326 
68.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	325 
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	325 
70.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
72.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	307 
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	307 
74.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	303 
76.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	298 
77.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	297 
78.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	294 
79.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
80.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	290 
81.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
82.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	286 
84.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	283 
Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	283 
86.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	282 
87.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 280 
88.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	278 
89.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
90.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	271 
Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	271 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	269 
93.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	268 
94.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	264 
96.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	263 
97.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	255 
98.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
99.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	253 
*100.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	250 *
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	249 
102.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	242 
103.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	241 
104.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	240 
105.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	237 
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	237 
107.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	230 
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	230 
110.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	229 
111.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
112.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	227 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	226 
114.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	223 
Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	223 
116.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
117.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	217 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	214 
Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
120.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	213 
Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	213 
122.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	212 
124.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
126.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
127.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
128.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
129.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	196 
131.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	195 
132.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
133.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
134.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	184 
135.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
136.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	182 
Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
138.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	179 
139.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
141.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	172 
143.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
144.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	169 
145.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
146.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
147.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	165 
148.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	164 
*149.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 *
Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
151.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	161 
152.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	157 
153.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	156 
155.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
156.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 
Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
158.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	153 
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
161.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	152 
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	152 
164.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
165.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
168.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	148 
Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
170.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	146 
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	146 
172.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	145 
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	145 
174.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	144 
175.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	143 
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	143 
Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
178.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	142 
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	142 
180.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	140 
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
182.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
183.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	137 
184.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	136 
185.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	135 
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
187.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
188.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
189.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
190.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
191.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	126 
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
193.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	125 
194.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
195.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	123 
Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
197.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	122 
Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
199.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	119 
*200.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	118 *
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
202.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	117 
204.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	116 
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	116 
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	116 
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	116 
208.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	115 
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	115 
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	115 
212.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	113 
213.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	111 
214.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
215.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
216.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
217.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	105 
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	105 
220.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
221.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
223.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
224.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	101 
Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
226.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
228.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	98 
229.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
230.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
231.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
235.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	94 
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
238.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
240.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	92 
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	92 
242.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
245.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
246.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	88 
Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
248.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
*250.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 *
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	85 
252.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
254.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
256.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
258.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
259.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
260.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
265.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
266.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
267.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
268.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	74 
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
270.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	73 
272.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
275.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	71 
Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	71 
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
278.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	70 
Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	70 
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	70 
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	70 
285.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	69 
Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
288.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
289.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	68 
290.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	67 
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	67 
293.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	66 
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	66 
297.	Catherine Mountbatten (geb.Kate Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	65 
298.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	63 
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
*301.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 *
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	62 
303.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	61 
Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	61 
Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	61 
306.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	60 
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
311.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	59 
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	59 
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
316.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	58 
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	58 
320.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	57 
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
323.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	56 
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
328.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
330.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	54 
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	54 
Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
334.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
339.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
342.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
343.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	50 
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
347.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	49 
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	49 
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
*351.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 *
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
353.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	47 
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	47 
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	47 
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
359.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
363.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	45 
369.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
376.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
382.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	42 
383.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	42 
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	42 
387.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	41 
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
389.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	40 
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	40 
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
397.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	39 
Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	39 
*402.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	38 *
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38 
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	38 
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
409.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	37 
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	37 
Piret Järvis, EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	37 
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	37 
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	37 
420.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
427.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	35 
Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	35 
Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	35 
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
435.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	34 
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
446.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
*450.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 *
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	32 
Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	32 
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	32 
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
460.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
464.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
471.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	29 
Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	29 
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29 
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
482.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
487.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	27 
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
*496.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 *
Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	26 
Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	26 
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	26 
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	26 
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
509.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	25 
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
519.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	24 
Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
524.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	23 
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	23 
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
539.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*558.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 *
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	21 
Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	21 
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	21 
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
573.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	20 
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	20 
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
591.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	19 
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	19 
Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	19 
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*615.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 *
Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	18 
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	18 
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	18 
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
635.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	17 
Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*648.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 *
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	16 
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
669.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	15 
Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	15 
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	15 
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
*693.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 *
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	14 
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
716.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	13 
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
*742.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	12 
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
767.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
*795.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*844.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 *
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	9 
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*915.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
Trish Stratus, 8 
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*985.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	7 
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
Kelli Berglund, 7 
Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
Viola Weiss, 7 
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1052.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	6 
Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
Christina Model	USA	???	6 
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	6 
Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	6 
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1106.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	5 
Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
*1187.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 *
Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Edita Malovic, 4 
Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1264.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	3 
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
*1335.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 *
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	2 
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	2 
Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	2 
Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1410.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	1 
Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	1 
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1510.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1732
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1404
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1007
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	904
5.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	831
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 757
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	739
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 712
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	676

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2006
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1552
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1293
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1219
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1132
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1014
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	825
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	816
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	777



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## memories (7 Apr. 2014)

Mein Voting für April 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ryan Atwood (9 Apr. 2014)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Katy Perry
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Helene Fischer
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Angela Finger Erben
7. Britney Spears
8. Annika Kipp
9. Caroline Wozniacki
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Walt (10 Apr. 2014)

April, April, Walt votet wie er will:

1. Svenja Jung





2. Lena Gercke





3. Diane Willems





4. Janina Uhse





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





8. Melanie Kogler





9. Tatjana Kästel





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Anakin (11 Apr. 2014)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Victoria Justice
3. Kaley Cuoco
4. Georgia Jones
5. Cleo van Eden
6. Annina Ucatis
7. Janina Uhse
8. Annika Kipp
9. Katy Perry
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## kamy (11 Apr. 2014)

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
3. Asli Bayram
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Nina Moghaddam
6. Pinar Atalay
7. Sila Sahin
8. Arzu Bazman
9. Bahar Kizil
10. Fatma Mittler Solak
*


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Apr. 2014)

in April-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Maxi Biewer
3. Anja Petzold
4. Anita Hofmann
5. Sandra Thier und Annett Möller
6. Katrin Huss
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Anja Heyde
9. Eva Mähl und Marlene Lufen
10. Bettina Cramer


----------



## hound815 (15 Apr. 2014)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Natalie Portman
3. Emma Stone
4. Emma Watson
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Diane Kruger
7. Kate Mara
8. Kate Winslet
9. Clémence Poésy
10. Magdalena Neuner


----------



## mephisto5 (15 Apr. 2014)

mein voting für April:

1. Annemarie Warnkross
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Emina Jahovic
4. Ulrike Frank
5. Janina Uhse
6. Alex Morgan
7. Maria Sharapova
8. Birgit Schrowange
9. Lena Gercke
10. Katja Burkard


----------



## FCB_Cena (19 Apr. 2014)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Jana Kramer
5. Sara Carbonero
6. Lena Gercke
7. Michelle Keegan
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Jelena Ristic
10. Nina Agdal


----------



## Death Row (24 Apr. 2014)

01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS


 

02. EMMA WATSON
03. SCARLETT JOHANSSON
04. Kristen Stewart
05. Taylor Momsen
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Paige/Saraya-Jade Bevis (Wrestlerin) 
08. Linda Marlen Runge
09. Stefanie Heinzmann
10. Léa Seydoux


----------



## RockingSheep (24 Apr. 2014)

April 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachel Miner
5. Anna Torv
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
9. Susan Link
10. Sarah Tacke


----------



## Don Sven (27 Apr. 2014)

Don Sven, April 2014:

1. Mary Muhsal





2. Sarah Bogen





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Melanie Kogler





5. Diane Willems





6. Sophie Marceau





7. Svenja Jung





8. Jeanette Biedermann





9. Lena Gercke





10. Viktoria Rebensburg


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2014)

April 2014


*Bar Refaeli*






 
Emily Osment
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Anne Julia Hagen
Pia Toscano; Minka Kelly
Miranda Kerr 
Julianne Hough
Becki Newton; Lyndsy Fonseca
Missy Peregrym


----------



## Hehnii (27 Apr. 2014)

Hier meine Aprilwertung 2014:

1. Hayley Atwell 




 
2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Claire Holt
4. Olivia Wild
5. Emma Watson
6. Rachel Bilson
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Diane Willems
9. Reese Witherspoon
10. Ashley Hinshaw


----------



## pofgo (27 Apr. 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. Ashely Benson
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica ALba 
9. Katy Perry
10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## Schweizer (27 Apr. 2014)

*muss ich zuerst los werden:
vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit hier! :thumbup:*

April 2014


 Nina Dobrev
 Alicia Vikander
 Kaya Scodelario
 Leigh Lezark
 Heather Graham
 Lyndsy Fonseca
 Ashley Greene
 Sarah Gadon
 Hayden Panettiere
 Coco Rocha


----------



## realsacha (28 Apr. 2014)

* 1. Maria Sharapova






2. Kaley Cuoco
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Jenna Elfman
5. Charlize Theron
6. Julianne Hough
7. Malin Akerman
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Abbey Clancy
10. Jennifer Hawkins*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (28 Apr. 2014)

Noch rechtzeitig hoffe ich 

1. Martha Hunt
2. Lindsay Ellingson
3. Petra Nemcova
4. Emily DiDonato
5. Anais Pouliot
6. Jessica Alba
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Toni Garrn
9. Izabel Goulart
10. Sandra Kubicka


----------



## congo64 (28 Apr. 2014)

Kurze Info zum Ranking.

Habe diese Mal die punktgleichen Ränge durchnummeriert gelassen
(Sortierung erfogt 1. nach Punkten und 2. nach Namen)

Das sieht übersichtlicher aus und erspart mir jede Menge Arbeit
(das Löschen der Positionnummern bei Punktgleichheit)

Sollte es Kritik geben bzw. das alte System bevorzugt werden, gebt bescheid.
Werde es dann im nächsten Ranking wieder ändern.....


congo


----------



## congo64 (28 Apr. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.04.2014 22:35 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2024 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1745 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1575	* 

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1404 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1299 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1231 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1142 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1016 
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1015 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	926 
12.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	844 
14.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	825 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	825 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	778 
17.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	762 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	748 
19.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	719 
20.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	712 
21.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	699 
22.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	676 
23.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
24.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	665 
25.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	664 
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	647 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	576 
28.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	550 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	538 
31.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
32.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	504 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	497 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	487 
36.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	472 
37.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	467 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	466 
39.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	466 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	464 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	454 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	445 
43.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
44.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	443 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	438 
46.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	407 
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	406 
48.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
49.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
*50.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	386 *
51.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	382 
52.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	377 
53.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	376 
54.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	369 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	368 
56.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	364 
57.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	360 
58.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	357 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	352 
60.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	349 
61.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
62.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	345 
63.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	344 
64.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	343 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	335 
66.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
67.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	332 
68.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	331 
69.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	331 
70.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	315 
71.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
72.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
73.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	307 
74.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	303 
76.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	299 
77.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	298 
78.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	297 
79.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	296 
80.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	295 
81.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
82.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 288 
83.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
84.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
85.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	286 
86.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	283 
87.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	283 
88.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	282 
89.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	282 
90.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	280 
91.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	276 
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	271 
93.	Gwyneth Paltrow, USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	271 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	269 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	266 
96.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
97.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	258 
98.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	256 
99.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
*100.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	250 *
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	249 
102.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	244 
103.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	243 
104.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	242 
105.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	240 
106.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	240 
107.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	239 
108.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	237 
109.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
110.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	231 
111.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
112.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	230 
113.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	229 
114.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
115.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	224 
116.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	221 
117.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	220 
118.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
119.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	216 
120.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
121.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	213 
122.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	212 
123.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	212 
124.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	210 
125.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
126.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
127.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
128.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	203 
129.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
130.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	200 
131.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
132.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
133.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	193 
134.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	185 
135.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
136.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	184 
137.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	183 
138.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
139.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
140.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	176 
141.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
142.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	174 
143.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
144.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	172 
145.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	171 
146.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	167 
147.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
148.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
149.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	166 
*150.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,165 *
151.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
152.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
153.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	159 
154.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	157 
155.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
156.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
157.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	154 
158.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
159.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
160.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	153 
161.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	153 
162.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
164.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	151 
165.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	151 
166.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	150 
167.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
168.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
169.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	149 
170.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
171.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
172.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	148 
173.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
174.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	146 
175.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	145 
176.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	144 
177.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	143 
178.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
179.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	142 
180.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	140 
181.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
182.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
183.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	137 
184.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	137 
185.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	136 
186.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
187.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
188.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	133 
189.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	133 
190.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
191.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
192.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
193.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
194.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	125 
195.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	125 
196.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
197.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
198.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	122 
199.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
*200.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	122 *
201.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	120 
202.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	120 
203.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	119 
204.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	119 
205.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	119 
206.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
207.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
208.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	116 
209.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	115 
210.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	115 
211.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
212.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	115 
213.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	115 
214.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
215.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
216.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	108 
217.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
218.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	106 
219.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	105 
220.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
221.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
222.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
223.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
224.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	102 
225.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
226.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
227.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
228.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	98 
229.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
230.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	96 
231.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
232.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
233.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
234.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
235.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	94 
236.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	94 
237.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
238.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
239.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
240.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
241.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	92 
242.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	92 
243.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
244.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
245.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
246.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
247.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
248.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	87 
249.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
*250.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 *
251.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
252.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	85 
253.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
254.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
255.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
256.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
257.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
258.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
259.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	80 
260.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
261.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
262.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
263.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	79 
264.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
265.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
266.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
267.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	79 
268.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	77 
269.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	77 
270.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	76 
271.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
272.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
273.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
274.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
275.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
276.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
277.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	72 
278.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	72 
279.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	72 
280.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	71 
281.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	71 
282.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
283.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
284.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	70 
285.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	70 
286.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	70 
287.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
288.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	70 
289.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
290.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
291.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
292.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	68 
293.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
294.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	67 
295.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	67 
296.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	67 
297.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	66 
298.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	66 
299.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
*300.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	65 *
301.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	64 
302.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	63 
303.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
304.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
305.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	63 
306.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	62 
307.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	61 
308.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	61 
309.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	61 
310.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
311.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
312.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
313.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
314.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
315.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
316.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	59 
317.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
318.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	59 
319.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	58 
320.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
321.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
322.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	57 
323.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
324.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
325.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	57 
326.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
327.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
328.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
329.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
330.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
331.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
332.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	54 
333.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	54 
334.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
335.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
336.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
337.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
338.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
339.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
340.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
341.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
342.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	52 
343.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
344.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
345.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
346.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
347.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
348.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	49 
349.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	49 
*350.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 *
351.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
352.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	48 
353.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
354.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
355.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	48 
356.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
357.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
358.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	47 
359.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
360.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
361.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
362.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
363.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	46 
364.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
365.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
366.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
367.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
368.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	45 
369.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
370.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
371.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	45 
372.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
373.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
374.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
375.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
376.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
377.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
378.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
379.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
380.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
381.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
382.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
383.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
384.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
385.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
386.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	43 
387.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	42 
388.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	42 
389.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
390.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	42 
391.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	42 
392.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	41 
393.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	41 
394.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
395.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
396.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
397.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
398.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
399.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
*400.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 *
401.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
402.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
403.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
404.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	39 
405.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
406.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38 
407.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
408.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
409.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	38 
410.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
411.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	37 
412.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
413.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
414.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
415.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
416.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
417.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	37 
418.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
419.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	37 
420.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	37 
421.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	37 
422.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
423.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
424.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
425.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
426.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
427.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
428.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
429.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
430.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
431.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	35 
432.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	35 
433.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	35 
434.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	35 
435.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
436.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
437.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
438.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
439.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
440.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
441.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
442.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
443.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
444.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
445.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	34 
446.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
447.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
448.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
449.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
450.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
451.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
452.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
453.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
454.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
455.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
456.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
457.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
458.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
459.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	32 
460.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	32 
461.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	32 
462.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
463.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
464.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
465.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
466.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
467.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
468.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
469.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
470.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
471.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
472.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
473.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
474.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
475.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
476.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	29 
477.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	29 
478.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
479.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
480.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
481.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	29 
482.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
483.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
484.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
485.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	29 
486.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
487.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
488.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
489.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
490.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
491.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
492.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	27 
493.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
494.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
495.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
496.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
497.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
498.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
499.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	27 
*500.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 *
501.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
502.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	26 
503.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
504.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
505.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	26 
506.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
507.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	26 
508.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
509.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
510.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	26 
511.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
512.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
513.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	25 
514.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
515.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
516.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
517.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	25 
518.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
519.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
520.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	25 
521.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
522.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
523.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
524.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
525.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
526.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	24 
527.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
528.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
529.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
530.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
531.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
532.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
533.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
534.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
535.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
536.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
537.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
538.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
539.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
540.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
541.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
542.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
543.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
544.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
545.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
546.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
547.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
548.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
549.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
550.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
551.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22 
552.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
553.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
554.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
555.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
556.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
557.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
558.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
559.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
560.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
561.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
562.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
563.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
564.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
565.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
566.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
567.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
568.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
569.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
570.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	21 
571.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
572.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
573.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
574.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
575.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
576.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
577.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
578.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	20 
579.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
580.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
581.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
582.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
583.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
584.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
585.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
586.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
587.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
588.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
589.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
590.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
591.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
592.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
593.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
594.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
595.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
596.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
597.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
598.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	19 
599.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
*600.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 *
601.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
602.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
603.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
604.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
605.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
606.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
607.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
608.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
609.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
610.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
611.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	19 
612.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
613.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
614.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	19 
615.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	19 
616.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
617.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
618.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
619.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
620.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
621.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	18 
622.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
623.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	18 
624.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
625.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
626.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
627.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
628.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
629.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
630.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	18 
631.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
632.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
633.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
634.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
635.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
636.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
637.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
638.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
639.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
640.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
641.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
642.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
643.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
644.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17 
645.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
646.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
647.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
648.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
649.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
650.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
651.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
652.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
653.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
654.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
655.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
656.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
657.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
658.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
659.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
660.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16 
661.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
662.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
663.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	16 
664.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
665.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
666.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
667.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
668.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
669.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
670.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
671.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
672.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	15 
673.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
674.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
675.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
676.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
677.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
678.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
679.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
680.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
681.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
682.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
683.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
684.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
685.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
686.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
687.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
688.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
689.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	15 
690.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
691.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
692.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
693.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
694.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
695.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	15 
696.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
697.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	14 
698.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
699.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
*700.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 *
701.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
702.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
703.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
704.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
705.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
706.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
707.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
708.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
709.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
710.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
711.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	14 
712.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
713.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
714.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
715.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
716.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
717.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
718.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
719.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
720.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
721.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
722.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
723.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
724.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
725.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
726.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
727.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
728.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
729.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
730.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
731.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
732.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
733.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
734.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
735.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
736.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
737.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
738.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
739.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
740.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
741.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
742.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
743.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
744.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
745.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
746.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	12 
747.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
748.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
749.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
750.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
751.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
752.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
753.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
754.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
755.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
756.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
757.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
758.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
759.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
760.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
761.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
762.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
763.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
764.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
765.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
766.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
767.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
768.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
769.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
770.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
771.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	11 
772.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
773.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
774.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
775.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
776.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
777.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
778.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
779.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
780.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
781.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
782.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
783.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
784.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
785.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
786.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
787.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
788.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
789.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
790.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
791.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
792.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
793.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
794.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
795.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
796.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
797.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
798.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
799.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
*800.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 *
801.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
802.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
803.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
804.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
805.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
806.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
807.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
808.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
809.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
810.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
811.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
812.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
813.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
814.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
815.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
816.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
817.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
818.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
819.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
820.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
821.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
822.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
823.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
824.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
825.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
826.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
827.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
828.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
829.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
830.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
831.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
832.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
833.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
834.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
835.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
836.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
837.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
838.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
839.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
840.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
841.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
842.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
843.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
844.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
845.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
846.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
847.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 
848.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	9 
849.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
850.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
851.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
852.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
853.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
854.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
855.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
856.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
857.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
858.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
859.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
860.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
861.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
862.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
863.	Diana,Princess of Wales GB, 01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.97-9 
864.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
865.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
866.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
867.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
868.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	9 
869.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
870.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
871.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
872.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
873.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
874.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
875.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
876.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
877.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
878.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
879.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
880.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
881.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
882.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
883.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
884.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
885.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
886.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
887.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
888.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
889.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
890.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
891.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
892.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
893.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
894.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
895.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
896.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
897.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
898.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
899.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
*900.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 *
901.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
902.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
903.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
904.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
905.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
906.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
907.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
908.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
909.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
910.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
911.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
912.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
913.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
914.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
915.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
916.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
917.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
918.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
919.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
920.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
921.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
922.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
923.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
924.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
925.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
926.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
927.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
928.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
929.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
930.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
931.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
932.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
933.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
934.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
935.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
936.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
937.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
938.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
939.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
940.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
941.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
942.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
943.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
944.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
945.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
946.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
947.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
948.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
949.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
950.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
951.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
952.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
953.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
954.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	8 
955.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
956.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
957.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
958.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
959.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
960.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,8 
961.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
962.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
963.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
964.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
965.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
966.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
967.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
968.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
969.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
970.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
971.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
972.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
973.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
974.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
975.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
976.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
977.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
978.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
979.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
980.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
981.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	8 
982.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
983.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
984.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
985.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	8 
986.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
987.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
988.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
989.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
990.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
991.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
992.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
993.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
994.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
995.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
996.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
997.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
998.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
999.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
*1000.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 *
1001.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1002.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1003.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1004.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1005.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1006.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
1007.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
1008.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1009.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7 
1010.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1011.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1012.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1013.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1014.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1015.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1016.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1017.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1018.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1019.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1020.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1021.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1022.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1023.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1024.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1025.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1026.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1027.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1028.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1029.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	7 
1030.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1031.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1032.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1033.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1034.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1035.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1036.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1037.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1038.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1039.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1040.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1041.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1042.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1043.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1044.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1045.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1046.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1047.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1048.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1049.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1050.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1051.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1052.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1053.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1054.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1055.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	7 
1056.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1057.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1058.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1059.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1060.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1061.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	6 
1062.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1063.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1064.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1065.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1066.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1067.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1068.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1069.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1070.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1071.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1072.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1073.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1074.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1075.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1076.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1077.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1078.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1079.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1080.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1081.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1082.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1083.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1084.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1085.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1086.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1087.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1088.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1089.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1090.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1091.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1092.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1093.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1094.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1095.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1096.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1097.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1098.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1099.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
*1100.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 *
1101.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1102.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1103.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1104.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1105.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1106.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1107.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1108.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	6 
1109.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1110. Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1111. Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1112. Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1113. Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1114. Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1115. Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1116. Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1117. Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1118. Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1119. Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1120.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1121.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1122.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1123.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1124.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1125.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1126.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1127.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1128.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1129.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1130.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1131.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1132.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1133.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1134.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	5 
1135.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1136.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1137.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1138.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1139.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1140.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1141.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1142.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1143.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1144.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1145.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1146.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1147.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1148.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1149.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1150.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1151.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1152.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1153.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1154.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1155.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1156.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1157.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1158.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1159.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1160.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1161.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1162.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1163.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1164.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1165.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1166.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1167.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1168.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1169.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1170.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1171.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1172.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1173.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1174.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1175.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
1176.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1177.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1178.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1179.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1180.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1181.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1182.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1183.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1184.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1185.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1186.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1187.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1188.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1189.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1190.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1191.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1192.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1193.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1194.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1195.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1196.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1197.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1198.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1199.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
*1200.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 *
1201.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1202.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1203.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1204.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1205.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1206.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1207.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1208.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1209.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1210.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1211.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1212.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1213.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1214.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1215.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1216.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1217.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1218.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824 
1219.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1220.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1221.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1222.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1223.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1224.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1225.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1226.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1227.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1228.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1229.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1230.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1231.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1232.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
1233.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	4 
1234.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1235.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4 
1236.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1237.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1238.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
1239.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1240.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1241.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1242.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1243.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	4 
1244.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1245.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1246.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL4 
1247.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1248.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1249.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1250.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1251.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1252.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1253.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1254.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1255.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1256.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1257.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1258.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1259.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1260.	Saraya-Jade Bevis,	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	4 
1261.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1262.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1263.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1264.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
1265.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1266.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1267.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1268.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1269.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1270.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1271.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1272.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1273.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1274.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1275.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1276.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1277.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1278.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen), D, 25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1279.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1280.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1281.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1282.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1283.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1284.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1285.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1286.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1287.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1288.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1289.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1290.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1291.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1292.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1293.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1294.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1295.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1296.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1297.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1298.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1299.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
*1300.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 *
1301.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1302.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1303.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1304.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1305.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1306.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
1307.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1308.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1309.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1310.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1311.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1312.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1313.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1314.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1315.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1316.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1317.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1318.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1319.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1320.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
1321.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1322.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1323.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1324.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1325.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1326.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1327.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1328.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1329.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1330.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1331.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1332.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1333.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1334.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1335.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1336.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1337.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1338.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1339.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1340.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1341.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1342.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
1343.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1344.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1345.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1346.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1347.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1348.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1349.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1350.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1351.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1352.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1353.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1354.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1355.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1356.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1357.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1358.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1359.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	2 
1360.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1361.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1362.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1363.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1364.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1365.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1366.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1367.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1368.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1369.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1370.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1371.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1372.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1373.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1374.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1375.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1376.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1377.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1378.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1379.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1380.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1381.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1382.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1383.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1384.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1385.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1386.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1387.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1388.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1389.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1390.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1391.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1392.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1393.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1394.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	2 
1395.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1396.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1397.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1398.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1399.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
*1400.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 *
1401.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1402.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1403.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1404.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1405.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1406.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1407.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1408.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1409.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1410.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1411.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1412.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1413.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1414.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1415.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1416.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1417.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1418.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1419.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1420.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1421.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1422.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1423.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1424.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1425.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1426.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1427.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	1 
1428.	Annemarie Wendel, D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg,+03.09.06 in München1 
1429.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1430.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1431.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	1 
1432.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1433.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1434.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1435.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1436.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1437.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1438.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1439.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1440.	Courtney Thorne-Smith, USA, 08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1441.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1442.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1443.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1444.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1445.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1446.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1447.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1448.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1449.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1450.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1451.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1452.	Emily Kinney, USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1453.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1454.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1455.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1456.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1457.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1458.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1459.	Francine„Fran“Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 inFlushing,Queens/USA,1 
1460.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1461.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1462.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1463.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1464.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1465.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1466.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1467.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn ) D, xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1468.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1469.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1470.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1471.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1472.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1473.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1474.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1475.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1476.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1477.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1478.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1479.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1480.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1481.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1482.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1483.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1484.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1485.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1486.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1487.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1488.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1489.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1490.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1491.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
1492.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1493.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1494.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1495.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1496.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1497.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1498.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1499.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
*1500.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 *
1501.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1502.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1503.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1504.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1505.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1506.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1507.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1508.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1509.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1510.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1511.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1512.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1513.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1514.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1515.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1516.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1517.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1518.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1519.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1520.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	1 
1521.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1522.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1745
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1404
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1015
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	926
5.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	844
7.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 762
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	748
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 712
10.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	676

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2024
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1575
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1299
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1231
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1142
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1016
8.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	825
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	825
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	778



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hsvmann (30 Apr. 2014)

Irgendwo müssen wir in diesem Jahr auch mal Erster sein
Deshalb hier meine Maiwertung

*05/14*


1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Delta Goodrem	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Rebecca Mir	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Jessica Alba	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Anna Kournikova


----------



## mar1971z (30 Apr. 2014)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Arianny Celeste
3. Judith Rakers
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Shakira
6. Oana Nechiti
7. Camen Misoga
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Motsi Mabuse
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Agathon (30 Apr. 2014)

1. Maria Fuchs 
2. Katharina Schubert
3. Andrea Sawatzky 
4. Martina Gedeck 
5. Katie Holmes 
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Salma Hayek
8. Christine Neubauer
9. Barbara Schöneberger 
10. Catherine Zeta-Jones 

my list for today


----------



## StefanKa (30 Apr. 2014)

Auf den letzte Drücker, mein April-Voting:

1. Theresa Underberg






2. Ruth Moschner





3. Barbara Schöneberger





4. Valea Scalabrino





5. Sarah Bogen





6. Natalie Geisenberger, D, *05.02.1988 in München/D





7. Alyssa Milano





8. Jana Julie Kilka





9. Lene Gercke





10.Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Freibier (30 Apr. 2014)

1. Mariah Carey 
2. Shakira
3. Britney Spears
4. Beyonce
5. Collien Fernandes
6. Jennifer Lopez
7.Angelina Jolie
8. Rihanna 
9. Emma Watson
10. Elisabeth Seitz


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Mai 2014)

*Mai Voting*

1. Annika Kipp
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Janina Uhse
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Renee (Young) Paquette
6. Helene Fischer
7. Katy Perry
8. Natalya Neidhart
9. Anna Heesch
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## maggi77 (1 Mai 2014)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
4. Sara Underwood
5. Joelina Drews
6. Adrianne Curry
7. Kat Dennings
8. Mariah Carey
9. Carmen Electra
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## tino2003 (1 Mai 2014)

mein Voting:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## tort3 (1 Mai 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Joelina Drews
4. Sarah Engels
5. Helene Fischer
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sarah Bogen
9. Fernanda Brandao
10. Jana Skolina


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Mai 2014)

Mai-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Victoria Justice
4. Melissa Benoist
5. Jessica Alba
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Emma Roberts
8. Blake Lively
9. Stacy Keibler
10. Linda Hesse

Alles beim Alten


----------



## christinalover (1 Mai 2014)

1. Christina Aguilera




2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Jodie Marsh
5. Verena Kerth
6. Janin Reinhardt
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Anneke Dürkopp
9. Sharmell Sullivan
10. Barbie Blank


----------



## hound815 (2 Mai 2014)

1. Olivia Wilde 
2. Natalie Portman 
3. Liv Tyler
4. Christina Hendricks
5. Emma Watson
6. Diane Kruger 
7. Kate Mara 
8. Emma Stone 
9. Anna Kendrick
10. Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Mai 2014)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Katy Perry
3. Helene Fischer
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Janina Uhse
6. Caroline Wozniacki
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Annika Kipp
9. Britney Spears
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## benedikt (3 Mai 2014)

Mein Mai Voting.

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Izabel Goulart
05. Julie Henderson
06. Irina Shayk
07. Ivian Sarcos
08. Rebecca Mir
09. Gisele Bündchen
10. Natya Kunskaya


----------



## Afefan (3 Mai 2014)

Mai

1. Andrea Petkovic
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Bettina Zimmermann
4. Eva Maria Lemke
5, Nela Lee
6. Emma Watson
7. Madeleine Wehle
8. Kristina Sterz
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Simone Panteleit
10. Bettina von Schimmelmann
10. Kristina zur Mühlen


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Mai 2014)

Mai-Ranking:

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Rachael Taylor*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Ilse Delange*



 

*05. Delta Goodrem*



 

*06. Sarah Gadon*



 

*07. Felicity Jones*



 

*08. Lea Seydoux*



 

*09. Amber Heard*



 

*10. January Jones*


----------



## Ralf1972 (4 Mai 2014)

Mai 2014

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig 
3.	Catherine Mountbatten 
4.	Sylvie Meis
5.	Angela Finger-Erben
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Nazan Eckes
8.	Victoria Beckham
9.	Jennifer Aniston
10.	Maxi Biewer


----------



## benmaroni (5 Mai 2014)

Mai 2014

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Brigitte Bardot
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Michelle Hunziger
10.Lena Gercke

Danke


----------



## willis (5 Mai 2014)

ok, Mai

hier meine derzeitigen Lieblinge

1. Rihanna
2. January Jones
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Emma Watson
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Alina Süggeler
7. Amanda Seyfried
8. Ava Sambora 
9. Charlotte Casiraghi
10. Emily Bett Rickards

PS: Kann ich nur 10 nennen oder auch 20 nach deutsch und international unterteilt?

:thx:


----------



## Cherubini (5 Mai 2014)

1. Julia Görges
2. Eugenie Bouchard
3. Taylor Cole
4. Friederike Becht
5. Jenny Bach
6. Susanne Bormann
7. Viola Weiss
8. Kelly Kelly
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Alex Morgan


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (6 Mai 2014)

Für Mai: 


*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## PromiFan (6 Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich den April wohl verpasst habe, hier gleich mal meine Mai-Favoriten

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Maria Höfl-Riesch
4.) Kay Sölve Richter
5.) Kate Middleton
6.) Jasmin Schwiers
7.) Gundula Gause
8.) Sandra Maria Gronewald
9.) Marietta Slomka
10.) Katrin Bauerfeind


----------



## Cradlerocker (6 Mai 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Sarah Romert
4) Olivia Schough
5) Sarah Hagen
6) Ali Krieger
7) Lena Lotzen
8) Selena Gomez
9) Trish Stratus
10) Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## ManuN (8 Mai 2014)

Mai 2014

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Helene Fischer
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Annika Kipp
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## realsacha (8 Mai 2014)

1. Maria Sharapova 






2. Kaley Cuoco






3. Jennifer Aniston 






4. Jenna Elfman 






5. Charlize Theron 






6. Julianne Hough 






7. Malin Akerman


----------



## congo64 (9 Mai 2014)

willis schrieb:


> PS: Kann ich nur 10 nennen oder auch 20 nach deutsch und international unterteilt?
> 
> :thx:



Danke für dein Voting.
Also momentan hat sich das bisherige System mit normalerweise 10 Nomienierten bewährt.
Deshalb möchte ich daran vorerst nichts ändern wollen, also EIN Voting für national+international zusammen.
Vielleicht findest du für deine Idee ja noch ein paar Anhänger, dann müsste man sich das überlegen.

Meinungen sind gefragt......


----------



## mephisto5 (11 Mai 2014)

mein Mai voting:

1. Ulrike Frank
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Julie Benz
4. Erica Durance
5. Katja Burkard
6. Emina Jahovic
7. Sarah Engels
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Alex Morgan
10. Juliette Menke


----------



## memories (11 Mai 2014)

Mein Voting für Mai 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## kamy (11 Mai 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
3. Asli Bayram	
4. Rebecca Mir	
5. Nina Moghaddam	
6. Pinar Atalay	
7. Sila Sahin	
8. Arzu Bazman	
9. Bahar Kizil	
10. Fatma Mittler Solak


----------



## Walt (11 Mai 2014)

Also, ich würde es so lassen, in der Regel 10 national gemischt (Ausnahmen sind ja zulässig und auf Seite1 erklärt), schon deshalb da wir ja eigentlich kein deutsches und ein internationales Ranking haben (außer bei den TOP 10), sondern ein gemischtes. Man kann ja auch immer etwas variieren. Den einen Monat so, den anderen wieder etwas anders. Ich mache das auch so.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (11 Mai 2014)

Sehe ich eigentlich auch so, Danke Walt.


----------



## m62 (12 Mai 2014)

1. Jennifer Aniston
2. Christina Aguilera 
3. Emma Watson
4. Hayden Panettiere
5. Vanessa Hudgens 
6. Jennifer Lawrence 
7. Jennifer Love Hewitt
8. Elisha Cuthbert
9. Lena Gerke 
10. Kellie Pickler


----------



## dabi (12 Mai 2014)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Jessica Biel
3.Ana Ivanovic
4.Sylvie van der vaart
5.Adriana Lima
6.Mila Kunis
7.Jessica Simpson
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Megan Fox


----------



## congo64 (12 Mai 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Megan Fox



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## congo64 (12 Mai 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 12.05.2014 22:22 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2043 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1772 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1635 *


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1423 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1317 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1257 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1162 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1033 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1025 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	963 
12.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	860 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	844 
15.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	779 
17.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	763 
18.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	762 
19.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	742 
20.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	734 
21.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	713 
22.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	699 
23.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	698 
24.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	683 
25.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	661 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	580 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	566 
29.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	548 
31.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	516 
32.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	506 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	506 
35.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
36.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	490 
37.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	484 
38.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	477 
39.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	475 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	472 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	472 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	461 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	452 
44.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	439 
46.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	414 
48.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
49.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	401 
*50.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 *
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	387 
52.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	383 
53.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	383 
54.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	382 
55.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	381 
56.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	374 
57.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	367 
58.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	364 
59.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	361 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	358 
61.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	357 
62.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	352 
63.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
64.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	343 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	341 
66.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	337 
67.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	336 
68.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
69.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	334 
70.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	319 
71.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	314 
72.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	314 
73.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
74.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	311 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	306 
76.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	306 
77.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
78.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	305 
79.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	303 
80.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	303 
81.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	296 
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	293 
83.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	292 
84.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
85.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 288 
86.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
87.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
88.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	285 
89.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	283 
90.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	282 
91.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	280 
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
93.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	277 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	275 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	274 
96.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	268 
97.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
98.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	256 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	254 
*100.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 *
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	254 
102.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	253 
103.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	246 
104.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	245 
105.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	244 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	244 
107.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	243 
108.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	240 
109.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	238 
110.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	237 
111.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
112.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	232 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	231 
114.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
115.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	230 
116.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
117.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	225 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	221 
119.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	220 
120.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	219 
121.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
122.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
123.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
124.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
125.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
126.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
127.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	204 
129.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	203 
130.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
131.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
132.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	194 
133.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
134.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	193 
135.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
136.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	185 
137.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
138.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
139.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
140.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	181 
141.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
142.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
143.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	176 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
145.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
146.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	170 
147.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA, 169 
148.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	169 
149.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
*150.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	166 *
151.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
152.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	166 
153.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	164 
154.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
155.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
156.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	162 
157.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
158.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
159.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	154 
160.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	154 
161.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	154 
162.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
163.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
164.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
165.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
166.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	152 
167.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	151 
168.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	151 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	150 
170.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
171.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	149 
172.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
173.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	149 
174.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
175.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	148 
176.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
177.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	146 
178.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	145 
179.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	143 
180.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
181.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
182.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	138 
183.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
184.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	137 
185.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	137 
186.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
187.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
188.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	133 
189.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	133 
190.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
191.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
192.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	129 
193.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
194.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	127 
195.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
196.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	125 
197.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	125 
198.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	125 
199.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
*200.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	124 *
201.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	123 
202.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	123 
203.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
204.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
205.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
206.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	120 
207.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	119 
208.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	119 
209.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
210.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
211.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	117 
212.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
213.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	116 
214.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
215.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
216.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
217.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	108 
218.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	107 
219.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
220.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	106 
221.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
222.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	105 
223.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
224.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
225.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
226.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
227.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
228.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
229.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	98 
230.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
231.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	96 
232.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
233.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
234.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
235.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
236.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	94 
237.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	94 
238.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
239.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
240.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
241.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
242.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	92 
243.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
244.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
245.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
246.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
247.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
248.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	88 
249.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	87 
*250.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 *
251.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
252.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
253.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
254.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
255.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
256.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
257.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	83 
258.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
259.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
260.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
261.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	80 
262.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
263.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
264.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
265.CatherineMountbattenWindsor(geb.KateMiddleton)GB,060182inReading/GB,79 
266.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	79 
267.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
268.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
269.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
270.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	79 
271.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	77 
272.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
273.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	77 
274.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	76 
275.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	75 
276.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	75 
277.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
278.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
279.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
280.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
281.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	73 
282.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	72 
283.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	72 
284.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
285.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
286.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
287.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	72 
288.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	72 
289.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	72 
290.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	72 
291.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
292.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
293.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	70 
294.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	70 
295.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
296.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	70 
297.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	69 
298.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
299.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
*300.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 *
301.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	68 
302.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	67 
303.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
304.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	67 
305.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	67 
306.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	66 
307.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
308.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	65 
309.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
310.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
311.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
312.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	61 
313.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
314.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
315.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
316.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
317.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
318.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
319.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
320.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	59 
321.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	58 
322.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
323.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
324.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
325.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	57 
326.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
327.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	56 
328.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
329.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
330.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
331.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	56 
332.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
333.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
334.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	54 
335.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
336.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
337.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
338.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
339.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
340.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
341.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
342.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
343.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
344.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
345.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	51 
346.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	51 
347.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
348.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
349.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
*350.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 *
351.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
352.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
353.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
354.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	48 
355.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
356.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
357.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	47 
358.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
359.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
360.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	47 
361.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	47 
362.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
363.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
364.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
365.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
366.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
367.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
368.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	45 
369.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
370.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	45 
371.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
372.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	45 
373.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
374.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
375.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	45 
376.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
377.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
378.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
379.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	44 
380.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
381.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
382.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
383.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
384.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
385.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
386.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
387.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
388.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
389.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
390.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
391.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	43 
392.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
393.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
394.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	42 
395.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	41 
396.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	41 
397.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
398.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
399.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
*400.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 *
401.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
402.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
403.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	40 
404.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
405.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
406.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
407.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
408.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	39 
409.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
410.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	38 
411.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	38 
412.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
413.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
414.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	38 
415.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	38 
416.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
417.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	38 
418.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
419.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
420.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
421.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	37 
422.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
423.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
424.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
425.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	37 
426.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	37 
427.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	37 
428.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
429.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
430.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
431.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
432.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
433.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
434.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
435.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
436.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
437.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	35 
438.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	35 
439.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	35 
440.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
441.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
442.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
443.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	34 
444.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
445.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	34 
446.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
447.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
448.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
449.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
*450.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 *
451.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
452.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	34 
453.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
454.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
455.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
456.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
457.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
458.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
459.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	32 
460.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
461.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
462.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
463.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
464.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
465.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	32 
466.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
467.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
468.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
470.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
471.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
472.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	30 
473.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
474.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
475.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
476.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
477.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
478.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
479.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
480.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
481.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	30 
482.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	29 
483.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
484.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
485.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
486.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
487.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	29 
488.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
489.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
490.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
491.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
492.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
493.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
494.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
495.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
496.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
497.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	27 
498.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
499.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
*500.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 *
501.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
502.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
503.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
504.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	27 
505.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	27 
506.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
507.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
508.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	26 
509.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	26 
510.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	26 
511.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
512.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	26 
513.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
514.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
515.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
516.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
517.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
518.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
519.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
520.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
521.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	25 
522.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
523.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
524.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
525.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
526.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
527.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
528.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
529.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
530.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	24 
531.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
532.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
533.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
534.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	23 
535.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
536.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
537.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
538.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
539.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
540.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
541.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
542.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
543.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
544.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
545.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
546.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
547.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
548.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
549.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
*550.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 *
551.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
552.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
553.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22	 
554.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
555.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
556.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
557.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
558.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
559.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
560.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
561.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
562.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
563.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
564.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
565.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
566.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
567.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
568.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
569.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
570.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
571.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
572.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
573.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
574.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
575.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
576.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	21 
577.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
578.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
579.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
580.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
581.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
582.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
583.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
584.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	20 
585.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
586.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
587.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
588.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
589.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
590.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
591.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
592.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
593.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
594.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
595.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
596.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
597.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	20 
598.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
599.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
*600.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 *
601.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
602.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
603.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
604.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
605.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
606.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
607.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
608.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	19 
609.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
610.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
611.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
612.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
613.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
614.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
615.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
616.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
617.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
618.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
619.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
620.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	19 
621.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
622.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
623.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
624.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
625.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
626.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
627.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
628.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	18 
629.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
630.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
631.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
632.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
633.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
634.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
635.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
636.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	18 
637.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
638.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
639.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
640.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
641.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
642.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
643.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
644.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
645.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
646.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
647.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
648.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
649.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
*650.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 *
651.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
652.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
653.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
654.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	17 
655.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
656.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
657.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
658.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
659.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
660.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	16 
661.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
662.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
663.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
664.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
665.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
666.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
667.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
668.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
669.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
670.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
671.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
672.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
673.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
674.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
675.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
676.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
677.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
678.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
679.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
680.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
681.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
682.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
683.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
684.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
685.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
686.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
687.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
688.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
689.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
690.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
691.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
692.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
693.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15 
694.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
695.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
696.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
697.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
698.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	15 
699.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
*700.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 *
701.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
702.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
703.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
704.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
705.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
706.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
707.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
708.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	14 
709.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
710.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
711.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
712.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
713.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
714.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
715.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
716.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
717.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
718.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
719.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
720.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
721.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
722.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
723.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
724.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
725.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
726.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
727.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
728.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
729.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
730.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
731.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
732.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
733.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
734.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
735.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
736.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
737.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
738.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
739.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
740.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
741.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
742.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
743.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
744.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
745.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
746.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
747.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
748.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	12 
749.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
*750.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 *
751.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
752.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
753.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
754.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
755.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
756.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
757.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
758.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
759.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
760.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
761.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
762.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
763.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
764.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
765.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
766.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
767.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
768.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
769.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
770.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
771.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
772.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
773.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
774.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
775.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
776.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
777.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
778.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
779.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
780.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
781.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
782.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
783.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
784.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
785.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
786.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
787.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
788.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
789.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
790.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
791.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
792.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
793.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
794.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
795.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
796.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
797.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
798.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
799.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	11 
*800.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 *
801.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
802.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
803.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
804.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
805.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
806.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
807.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
808.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
809.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
810.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
811.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
812.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
813.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
814.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
815.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
816.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
817.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
818.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
819.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
820.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
821.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
822.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
823.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
824.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
825.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
826.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
827.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
828.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
829.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
830.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
831.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
832.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
833.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
834.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
835.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
836.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
837.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
838.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
839.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
840.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
841.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
842.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
843.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
844.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
845.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
846.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
847.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
848.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
849.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
*850.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 *
851.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
852.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 
853.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	9 
854.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
855.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
856.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
857.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
858.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
859.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
860.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
861.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
862.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
863.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
864.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
865.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
866.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
867.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
868.	Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
869.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
870.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
871.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
872.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
873.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
874.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
875.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
876.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
877.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
878.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
879.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
880.	Jessica Stroup, USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
881.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
882.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
883.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
884.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
885.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
886.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
887.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
888.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
889.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
890.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
891.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
892.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
893.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
894.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
895.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
896.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
897.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
898.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
899.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
*900.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 *
901.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
902.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
903.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
904.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
905.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
906.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
907.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
908.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
909.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
910.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
911.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
912.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
913.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
914.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
915.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
916.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
917.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
918.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
919.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
920.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
921.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
922.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
923.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
924.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
925.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
926.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
927.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
928.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
929.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
930.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
931.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
932.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
933.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
934.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
935.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
936.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
937.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
938.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
939.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
940.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
941.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
942.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
943.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
944.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
945.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
946.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
947.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D, 8 
948.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
949.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
*950.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 *
951.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
952.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
953.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
954.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
955.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
956.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
957.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
958.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
959.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
960.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
961.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	8 
962.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
963.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
964.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
965.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
966.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
967.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
968.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
969.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
970.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
971.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
972.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
973.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
974.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
975.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
976.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
977.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
978.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
979.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
980.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
981.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
982.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
983.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
984.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
985.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
986.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
987.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
988.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
989.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	8 
990.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
991.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
992.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
993.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
994.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
995.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
996.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
997.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
998.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
999.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
*1000.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 *
1001.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1002.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1003.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1004.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1005.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1006.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1007.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1008.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1009.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1010.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1011.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	16.10.48 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1012.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1013.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	7 
1014.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1015.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
1016.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
1017.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1018.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1019.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1020.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1021.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1022.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1023.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1024.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1025.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1026.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1027.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1028.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1029.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1030.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1031.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1032.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1033.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1034.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1035.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1036.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1037.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	7 
1038.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1039.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1040.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1041.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1042.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1043.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1044.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1045.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1046.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1047.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1048.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1049.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
*1050.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 *
1051.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1052.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1053.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1054.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1055.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1056.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1057.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1058.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1059.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1060.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1061.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1062.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1063.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1064.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1065.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1066.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1067.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1068.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	6 
1069.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1070.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1071.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1072.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1073.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1074.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1075.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1076.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1077.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1078.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1079.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1080.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1081.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1082.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1083.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1084.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1085.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1086.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1087.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1088.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1089.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1090.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1091.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1092.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1093.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1094.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1095.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1096.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1097.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1098.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1099.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
*1100.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 *
1101.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1102.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1103.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1104.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1105.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1106.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1107.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1108.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1109.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1110. Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1111. Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1112. Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1113. Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1114. Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1115. Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1116. Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1117. Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1118. Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1119. Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1120.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1121.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1122.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1123.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1124.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1125.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1126.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1127.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1128.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1129.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1130.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1131.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1132.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1133.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1134.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1135.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1136.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1137.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1138.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1139.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1140.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1141.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	5 
1142.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1143.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1144.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1145.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1146.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1147.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1148.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1149.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
*1150.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 *
1151.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1152.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1153.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1154.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1155.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1156.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1157.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1158.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1159.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1160.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1161.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1162.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1163.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1164.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1165.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1166.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1167.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1168.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1169.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1170.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1171.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1172.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1173.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1174.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1175.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1176.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1177.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1178.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1179.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1180.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1181.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1182.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1183.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1184.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	5 
1185.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1186.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1187.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1188.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1189.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1190.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1191.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1192.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1193.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1194.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1195.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1196.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1197.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1198.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1199.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
*1200.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 *
1201.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1202.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1203.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1204.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1205.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1206.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1207.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1208.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1209.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1210.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1211.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1212.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1213.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1214.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1215.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1216.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1217.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1218.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1219.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1220.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1221.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1222.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1223.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1224.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1225.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1226.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1227.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1228.	Grace Kelly, MC/USA, 12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1229.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1230.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1231.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1232.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1233.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1234.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1235.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	4 
1236.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1237.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1238.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1239.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1240.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1241.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1242.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1243.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
1244.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1245.	Katharina Wackernagel, D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1246.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1247.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1248.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	4 
1249.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
*1250.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 *
1251.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1252.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1253.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	4 
1254.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1255.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1256.	Marina(&Diamonds)Diamandis,GB, 10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1257.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1258.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1259.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1260.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1261.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1262.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1263.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1264.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1265.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1266.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1267.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1268.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1269.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1270.	Saraya-Jade Bevis,	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	4 
1271.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1272.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1273.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1274.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
1275.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1276.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1277.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1278.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1279.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1280.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1281.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1282.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1283.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1284.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1285.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1286.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1287.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1288.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen), D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1289.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1290.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1291.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1292.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	3 
1293.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1294.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1295.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	3 
1296.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1297.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1298.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1299.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
*1300.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 *
1301.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1302.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1303.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1304.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1305.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1306.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1307.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1308.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1309.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1310.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1311.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1312.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1313.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1314.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1315.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1316.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1317.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1318.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
1319.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1320.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1321.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1322.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1323.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1324.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1325.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1326.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1327.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1328.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1329.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1330.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1331.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1332.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
1333.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1334.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1335.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1336.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1337.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1338.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1339.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1340.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1341.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1342.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1343.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1344.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1345.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1346.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1347.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1348.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1349.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
*1350.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3	*
1351.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1352.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1353.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1354.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
1355.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1356.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1357.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1358.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1359.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1360.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1361.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1362.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1363.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1364.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1365.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1366.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1367.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1368.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1369.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1370.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1371.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1372.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1373.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1374.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1375.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1376.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1377.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1378.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1379.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1380.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1381.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1382.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1383.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1384.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1385.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1386.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1387.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1388.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1389.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1390.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1391.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1392.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1393.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1394.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1395.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1396.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1397.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1398.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1399.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
*1400.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 *
1401.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1402.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1403.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1404.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1405.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1406.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	2 
1407.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1408.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1409.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1410.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1411.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1412.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1413.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1414.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1415.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1416.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1417.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1418.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1419.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1420.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1421.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1422.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1423.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1424.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1425.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1426.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1427.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1428.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1429.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1430.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1431.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1432.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1433.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1434.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1435.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1436.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1437.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1438.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1439.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	1 
1440.	Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg,+03.09.06 in München	1 
1441.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1442.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1443.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	1 
1444.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1445.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1446.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1447.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1448.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1449.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
*1450.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 *
1451.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1452.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1453.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1454.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1455.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1456.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1457.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1458.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1459.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1460.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1461.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1462.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1463.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1464.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1465.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1466.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1467.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1468.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1469.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1470.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1471.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1472.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1473.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1474.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1475.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1476.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1477.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1478.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1479.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1480.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1481.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1482.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1483.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1484.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	1 
1485.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1486.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1487.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1488.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1489.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1490.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1491.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1492.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1493.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1494.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1495.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1496.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1497.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1498.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1499.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
*1500.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 *
1501.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1502.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1503.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1504.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1505.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1506.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1507.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1508.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
1509.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1510.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1511.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1512.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1513.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1514.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1515.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1516.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1517.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1518.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1519.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1520.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1521.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1522.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1523.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1524.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1525.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1526.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1527.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1528.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1529.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1530.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1531.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1532.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1533.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1534.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1535.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1536.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1537.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	1 
1538.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1539.	Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1772
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1423
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1033
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	963
5.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	860
7. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	763
8.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 762
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 713
10.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	698

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2043
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1635
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1317
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1257
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1162
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1025
8.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	831
9.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	825
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	779



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (19 Mai 2014)

*Mai 2014:*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Tina Zemmrich
5. Stephanie Meißner
6. Juliane Möcklinghoff
7. Susi Brandt
8. Ann-Katrin Schröder
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Anna Kraft


----------



## Hehnii (19 Mai 2014)

Hier meine Maiwertung 2014:

1. Hayley Atwell 






2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Claire Holt
4. Olivia Wild
5. Kimberley Garner
6. Rachel Bilson
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Minka Kelly
9. Lacey Chabert 
10. Ashley Hinshaw


----------



## Anakin (23 Mai 2014)

1. Georgia Jones
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Mila Kunis
5. Sabine Lisicki
6. Christina Jolie
7. Katy Perry
8. Helene Fischer
9. Victoria Justice
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Walt (23 Mai 2014)

1, Diane Willems





2. Felicitas Woll





3. Sophie Schütt





4. Aleksandra Bechtel





5. Ruth Moschner





6. Barbara Schöneberger





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Valea Scalabrino





9. Lena Gercke





10. Svenja Jung





10. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Marylu Saskia Poolman


----------



## Cav (25 Mai 2014)

Voting für Mai 2014:

1. Irina Shayk
2. Nina Agdal
3. Izabel Goulart
4. Emily Ratajkowski
5. Lena Gercke
6. Maggie Grace
7. Julia Görges
8. Michelle Keegan
9. Alex Morgan
10. Janina Uhse
10. Eugenie Bouchard
10. Sienna Miller


----------



## RockingSheep (25 Mai 2014)

Mai 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachel Miner
5. Anna Torv
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
9. Susan Link
10. Sarah Tacke


----------



## StefanKa (26 Mai 2014)

1. Nadine Menz, D, *01.01.1990 in Bonn/D






2. Lena Gercke





3. Sarah Bogen





4. Mary Muhsal





5. Sarah Ulrich





6. Melanie Kogler





7. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger





8. Diane Willems





9. Sarah Hannemann, D, 18.03.1990 in Leipzig/D





10. Janina Uhse


----------



## gaertner23 (27 Mai 2014)

hier mein Mai-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Petzold
3. Anita Hofmann
4. Eva Mähl
5. Annett Möller
6. Sandra Thier
7. Bettina Cramer und Marlene Lufen
8. Frauke Ludowig
9. Cornelia Wehmeyer
10. Anja Heyde


----------



## Coolman_86 (27 Mai 2014)

1. Megan Fox
2. Jessica Alba
3. Scarlett Johansson
4. Rihanna
5. Kaley Cuoco
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Jeanette Biedermann
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Don Sven (27 Mai 2014)

Mai 2014:

1. Jeanette Biedermann





2. Valea Scalabrino





3. Stina Barnert, geb. am 06.09.1989 in Wyk auf Föhr









4. Alyssa Milano





5. Lena Gercke





6. Stefanie Giesinger, geb. am 27.08.1996 in Kaiserslautern





7. Mary Muhsal





8. Janine Wöller





9. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Kathy Weber





10. Svenja Jung


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2014)

doch beinahe den Mai vergessen 

Mai Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Rita Ora
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## MetalFan (29 Mai 2014)

Der Monat ging aber wirklich schnell vorbei! 

Mai 2014


*Bar Refaeli* :jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev
Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Pia Toscano; Minka Kelly
Miranda Kerr 
Julianne Hough
Becki Newton; Lyndsy Fonseca
Missy Peregrym
Anne Julia Hagen


----------



## Apus72 (30 Mai 2014)

01. Rachael Leigh Cook

02. Chloe Moretz

03. Abigail Breslin

04. Ksenia Solo

05. Annasophia Robb

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson


----------



## pofgo (30 Mai 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. Ashely Benson
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica Alba
9. Katy Perry
10.Taylor Spreitler


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2014 23:03 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2066 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1772 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1653	*


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1423 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1318 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1269 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1162 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1046 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1029 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	964 
12.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	866 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	844 
15.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	785 
17.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	763 
18.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	762 
19.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	742 
20.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	737 
21.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	713 
22.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	713 
23.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	698 
24.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	683 
25.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	663 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	587 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	566 
29.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	549 
31.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	516 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	514 
33.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	509 
35.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
36.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	495 
37.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	490 
38.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	486 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	484 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	472 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	472 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	461 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	452 
44.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	439 
46.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
47.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	416 
48.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	408 
49.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	403 
*50.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	391 *
51.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	387 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	387 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	383 
54.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	383 
55.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	381 
56.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	374 
57.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	372 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	368 
59.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	364 
60.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	361 
61.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	357 
62.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	356 
63.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	352 
64.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	346 
65.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	345 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	341 
67.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	337 
68.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
69.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	334 
70.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	327 
71.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	320 
72.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	316 
73.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	315 
74.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	314 
75.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
76.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	311 
77.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	309 
78.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	308 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	306 
80.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
81.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	301 
82.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	301 
83.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	297 
84.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
85.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	292 
86.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
87.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
88.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
89.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	285 
90.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	283 
91.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	280 
92.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
93.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	277 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	275 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	274 
96.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	268 
97.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
98.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	260 
99.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	258 
*100.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	257 *
101.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
102.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	254 
103.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	253 
104.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	250 
105.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	249 
106.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	246 
107.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	245 
108.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	244 
109.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	241 
110.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	238 
111.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	237 
112.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
113.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	232 
114.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	232 
115.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
116.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	230 
117.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
118.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	228 
119.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	221 
120.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	219 
121.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
122.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
123.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
124.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	212 
125.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
126.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	210 
127.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
128.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
129.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	204 
130.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
131.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	197 
132.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
133.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	194 
134.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	193 
136.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	192 
137.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
138.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	185 
139.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
140.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
141.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
142.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
143.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	174 
145.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
146.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	171 
147.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	170 
148.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	169 
149.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	169 
*150.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	167 *
151.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
152.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	166 
153.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
154.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	164 
155.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
156.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
157.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	162 
158.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	159 
159.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
160.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	157 
161.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	156 
162.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
163.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	155 
164.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	154 
165.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
166.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
167.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
168.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
169.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	151 
170.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	151 
171.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	150 
172.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
173.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	149 
174.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
175.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
176.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	148 
177.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	147 
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	146 
179.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	145 
180.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	145 
181.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
182.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	143 
183.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	143 
184.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
185.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
186.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
187.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	135 
188.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
189.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
190.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	133 
191.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
192.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
193.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
194.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	129 
195.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
196.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	127 
197.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	126 
198.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	125 
199.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	125 
*200.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 *
201.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	124 
202.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	124 
203.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	123 
204.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
205.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
206.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
207.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
208.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	119 
209.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
210.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
211.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	117 
212.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
213.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	116 
214.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
215.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
216.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
217.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
218.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	108 
219.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	107 
220.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
221.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	106 
222.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
223.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
224.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
225.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
226.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
227.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101 
228.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	100 
229.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
230.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
231.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	99 
232.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	98 
233.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
234.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	96 
235.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
236.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
237.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	95 
238.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
239.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
240.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
241.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
242.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
243.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
244.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	92 
245.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	91 
246.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
247.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
248.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	90 
249.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
*250.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	88 *
251.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
252.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	88 
253.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	88 
254.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	87 
255.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
256.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
257.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
258.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
259.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
260.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
261.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
262.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	83 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
264.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
265.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	81 
266.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
267.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
268.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
269.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
270.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	79 
271.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
272.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
273.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
274.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	78 
275.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
276.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	77 
277.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	76 
278.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	75 
279.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
280.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	74 
281.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
282.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
283.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
284.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	72 
285.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	72 
286.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
287.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
288.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
289.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	72 
290.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	72 
291.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	71 
292.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
293.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
294.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	70 
295.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	70 
296.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
297.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	70 
298.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	69 
299.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
*300.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 *
301.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
302.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	68 
303.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	68 
304.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	67 
305.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
306.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	67 
307.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	66 
308.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
309.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	65 
310.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
311.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
312.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
313.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	62 
314.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	61 
315.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
316.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
317.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
318.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
319.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	60 
320.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
321.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
322.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
323.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
324.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
325.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
326.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
327.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	56 
328.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
329.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	56 
330.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
331.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	56 
332.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
333.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
334.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	54 
335.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	54 
336.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
337.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
338.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
339.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
340.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	53 
341.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
342.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
343.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
344.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
345.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	52 
346.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
347.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	51 
348.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	51 
349.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	51 
*350.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 *
351.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
352.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
353.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
354.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	49 
355.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
356.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
357.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
358.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
359.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	48 
360.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	47 
361.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
362.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
363.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	47 
364.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	47 
365.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47 
366.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
367.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
368.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
369.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	46 
370.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
371.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
372.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	45 
373.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
374.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	45 
375.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
376.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
377.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
378.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
379.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
380.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
381.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	44 
382.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
383.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
384.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
385.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
386.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
387.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
388.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	43 
389.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
390.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
391.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
392.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
393.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
394.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	43 
395.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	43 
396.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	42 
397.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
398.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
399.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	41 
*400.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 *
401.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
402.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	40 
403.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
404.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
405.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
406.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
407.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	40 
408.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
409.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
410.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
411.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
412.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	39 
413.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	39 
414.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	39 
415.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	39 
416.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
417.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	38 
418.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
419.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
420.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	38 
421.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
422.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	38 
423.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
424.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
425.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
426.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
427.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	37 
428.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
429.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
430.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
431.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	37 
432.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
433.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
434.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
435.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
436.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
437.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
438.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
439.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	36 
440.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
441.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
442.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	35 
443.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
444.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
445.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
446.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
447.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
448.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
449.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
*450.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 *
451.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
452.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
453.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	34 
454.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
455.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
456.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
457.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
458.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
459.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
460.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	32 
461.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
462.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
463.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
464.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
465.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	32 
466.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	32 
467.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
468.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
469.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
470.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
471.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
472.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
473.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
474.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	30 
475.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
476.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
477.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
478.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
479.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
480.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
481.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
482.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
483.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	30 
484.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	29 
485.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
486.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
487.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
488.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
489.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	29 
490.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
491.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
492.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
493.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	28 
494.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
495.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
496.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	28 
497.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	28 
498.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
499.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
*500.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 *
501.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
502.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	27 
503.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
504.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
505.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
506.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
507.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
508.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
509.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	27 
510.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	27 
511.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
512.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
513.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	26 
514.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
515.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	26 
516.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
517.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
518.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
519.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
520.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
521.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
522.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
523.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
524.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
525.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
526.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
527.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
528.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
529.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
530.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
531.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
532.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
533.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
534.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
535.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	23 
536.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
537.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
538.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
539.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
540.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
541.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
542.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
543.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
544.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
545.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
546.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
547.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
548.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
549.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
550.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
551.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
552.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
553.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
554.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
555.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
556.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
557.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
558.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
559.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
560.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
561.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
562.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
563.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
564.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	22 
565.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
566.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
567.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
568.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
569.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
570.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
571.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
572.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	21 
573.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
574.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
575.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
576.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
577.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
578.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
579.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
580.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
581.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
582.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
583.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
584.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
585.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
586.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
587.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
588.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
589.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
590.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
591.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
592.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
593.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
594.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
595.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
596.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
597.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
598.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
599.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	20 
*600.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 *
601.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
602.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
603.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
604.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
605.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
606.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
607.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
608.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
609.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
610.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	19 
611.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
612.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
613.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
614.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
615.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
616.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
617.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
618.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
619.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
620.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
621.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
622.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	19 
623.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
624.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
625.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
626.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
627.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
628.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
629.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
630.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
631.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
632.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
633.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
634.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
635.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
636.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
637.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
638.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
639.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
640.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
641.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
642.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
643.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
644.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
645.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
646.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
647.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
648.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
649.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
*650.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 *
651.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
652.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
653.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
654.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	17 
655.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
656.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
657.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
658.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
659.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
660.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	16 
661.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
662.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
663.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
664.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
665.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
666.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	16 
667.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	16 
668.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
669.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
670.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
671.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
672.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
673.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
674.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
675.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
676.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
677.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
678.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
679.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
680.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
681.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
682.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
683.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
684.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
685.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
686.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
687.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
688.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
689.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
690.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
691.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
692.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
693.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
694.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
695.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
696.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
697.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
698.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
699.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
*700.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 *
701.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
702.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
703.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
704.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
705.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
706.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
707.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
708.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
709.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
710.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
711.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
712.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
713.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
714.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
715.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
716.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
717.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
718.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
719.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
720.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
721.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
722.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
723.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
724.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
725.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
726.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
727.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
728.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
729.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
730.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
731.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
732.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
733.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
734.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
735.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
736.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
737.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
738.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
739.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
740.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
741.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
742.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
743.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
744.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
745.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
746.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
747.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
748.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	12 
749.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
750.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
751.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
752.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
753.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
754.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	12 
755.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
756.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
757.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
758.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
759.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
760.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
761.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
762.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
763.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
764.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
765.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
766.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
767.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
768.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
769.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
770.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
771.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
772.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
773.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
774.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
775.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
776.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
777.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
778.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
779.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
780.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
781.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
782.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
783.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
784.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	11 
785.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
786.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
787.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
788.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
789.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
790.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
791.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
792.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
793.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
794.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
795.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
796.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
797.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
798.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
799.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
*800.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 *
801.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	11 
802.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
803.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
804.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
805.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
806.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
807.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
808.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
809.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
810.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
811.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
812.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
813.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
814.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
815.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
816.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
817.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
818.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
819.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
820.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
821.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
822.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
823.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
824.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
825.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
826.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
827.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
828.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
829.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
830.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
831.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
832.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
833.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
834.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA, 10 
835.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
836.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	10 
837.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
838.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
839.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
840.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
841.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
842.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
843.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
844.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
845.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
846.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
847.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
848.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
849.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
850.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
851.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	10 
852.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
853.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
854.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
855.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
856.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 
857.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	9 
858.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
859.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
860.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
861.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
862.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
863.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
864.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
865.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
866.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
867.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
868.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
869.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
870.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
871.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
872.	Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+ 13.08.97	9 
873.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
874.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
875.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
876.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
877.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
878.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
879.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
880.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
881.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
882.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
883.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
884.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
885.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
886.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
887.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
888.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
889.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
890.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
891.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
892.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
893.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
894.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
895.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
896.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
897.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
898.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
899.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
*900.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 *
901.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
902.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
903.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
904.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
905.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
906.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
907.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
908.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
909.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
910.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
911.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
912.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
913.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
914.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
915.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
916.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
917.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
918.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
919.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
920.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
921.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
922.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
923.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
924.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
925.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
926.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
927.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
928.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	8 
929.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
930.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
931.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
932.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
933.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
934.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
935.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
936.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
937.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
938.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
939.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
940.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
941.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
942.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
943.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
944.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
945.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
946.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
947.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
948.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
949.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
950.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
951.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
952.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
953.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
954.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
955.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
956.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
957.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
958.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
959.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
960.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
961.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
962.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
963.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
964.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
965.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
966.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	8 
967.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
968.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
969.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
970.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
971.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
972.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
973.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
974.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
975.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
976.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
977.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
978.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
979.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
980.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
981.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
982.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
983.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
984.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
985.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
986.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
987.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
988.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
989.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
990.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
991.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
992.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
993.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
994.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
995.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
996.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
997.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
998.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8 
999.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
*1000.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 *
1001.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1002.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1003.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1004.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1005.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1006.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1007.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1008.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1009.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1010.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1011.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1012.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1013.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1014.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1015.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1016.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
1017.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1018.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	7 
1019.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1020.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
1021.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
1022.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1023.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1024.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1025.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1026.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1027.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1028.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1029.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1030.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1031.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1032.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1033.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1034.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1035.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1036.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1037.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1038.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1039.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1040.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1041.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1042.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	7 
1043.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1044.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1045.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1046.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1047.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1048.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1049.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1050.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1051.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1052.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1053.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1054.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1055.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1056.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1057.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1058.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1059.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1060.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1061.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1062.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	7 
1063.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1064.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1065.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1066.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1067.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1068.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1069.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1070.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1071.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1072.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1073.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1074.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	6 
1075.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1076.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1077.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1078.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1079.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1080.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1081.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1082.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1083.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1084.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1085.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1086.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1087.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1088.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1089.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1090.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1091.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1092.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1093.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1094.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1095.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1096.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1097.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1098.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1099.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
*1100.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 *
1101.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1102.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1103.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1104.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1105.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1106.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1107.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1108.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1109.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1110.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1111.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1112.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1113.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1114.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1115.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1116.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1117.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1118.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1119.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1120.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1121.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1122.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1123.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1124.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1125.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1126.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1127.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1128.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1129.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1130.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1131.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1132.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1133.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1134.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1135.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1136.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1137.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1138.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1139.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1140.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1141.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1142.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1143.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1144.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1145.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1146.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1147.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1148.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1149.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1150.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1151.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1152.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1153.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1154.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1155.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1156.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1157.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1158.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1159.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1160.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1161.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1162.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1163.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1164.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1165.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1166.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1167.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1168.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1169.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1170.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1171.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1172.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1173.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1174.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1175.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1176.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1177.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1178.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1179.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1180.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1181.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1182.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1183.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1184.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1185.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1186.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1187.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1188.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1189.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1190.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1191.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1192.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1193.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1194.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	5 
1195.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1196.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1197.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1198.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1199.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
*1200.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 *
1201.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1202.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1203.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1204.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1205.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1206.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1207.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1208.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1209.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1210.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1211.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1212.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1213.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1214.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1215.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1216.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1217.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1218.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1219.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1220.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1221.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1222.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1223.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1224.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1225.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1226.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1227.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1228.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1229.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1230.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1231.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1232.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1233.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1234.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1235.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1236.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1237.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1238.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1239.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1240.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1241.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	4 
1242.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1243.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1244.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1245.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1246.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1247.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1248.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1249.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	4 
1250.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1251.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1252.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1253.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1254.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1255.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1256.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1257.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1258.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1259.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	4 
1260.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1261.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1262.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1263.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1264.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1265.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1266.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1267.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1268.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1269.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1270.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1271.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1272.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1273.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1274.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1275.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1276.	Saraya-Jade Bevis,	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	4 
1277.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1278.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1279.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1280.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
1281.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1282.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1283.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1284.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1285.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1286.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1287.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1288.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1289.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1290.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1291.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1292.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1293.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1294.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1295.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1296.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1297.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1298.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1299.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	3 
*1300.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 *
1301.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1302.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	3 
1303.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1304.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1305.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1306.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1307.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1308.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1309.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1310.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1311.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1312.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1313.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1314.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1315.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1316.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1317.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1318.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1319.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1320.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1321.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1322.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1323.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1324.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1325.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
1326.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1327.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1328.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1329.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1330.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1331.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1332.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1333.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1334.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1335.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1336.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1337.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1338.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1339.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1340.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
1341.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1342.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1343.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1344.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1345.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1346.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1347.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1348.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1349.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1350.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1351.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1352.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1353.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1354.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1355.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1356.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1357.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1358.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1359.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1360.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1361.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1362.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
1363.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1364.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1365.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1366.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1367.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1368.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1369.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1370.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	2 
1371.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1372.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1373.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1374.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1375.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1376.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1377.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1378.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1379.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1380.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1381.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1382.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1383.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1384.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1385.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1386.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1387.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1388.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1389.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1390.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1391.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1392.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1393.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1394.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1395.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1396.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1397.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1398.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1399.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
*1400.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 *
1401.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1402.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1403.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1404.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1405.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1406.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1407.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1408.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1409.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1410.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1411.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1412.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1413.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1414.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	2 
1415.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1416.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1417.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1418.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1419.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1420.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1421.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1422.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1423.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1424.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1425.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1426.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1427.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1428.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1429.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1430.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1431.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1432.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1433.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1434.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1435.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1436.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1437.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1438.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1439.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1440.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1441.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1442.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1443.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1444.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1445.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1446.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1447.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München1 
1448.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1449.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1450.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1451.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1452.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1453.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1454.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1455.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1456.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1457.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1458.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,b08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1459.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1460.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1461.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1462.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1463.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1464.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1465.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1466.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1467.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1468.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1469.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1470.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1471.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1472.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1473.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1474.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1475.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1476.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1477.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1478.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1479.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1480.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1481.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1482.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1483.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1484.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1485.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1486.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1487.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1488.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1489.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1490.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	1 
1491.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1492.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1493.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1494.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1495.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1496.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1497.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1498.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1499.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
*1500.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 *
1501.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1502.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1503.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1504.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1505.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1506.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1507.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1508.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1509.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1510.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1511.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1512.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1513.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
1514.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1515.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1516.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1517.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1518.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1519.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1520.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1521.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1522.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1523.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1524.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1525.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1526.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1527.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1528.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1529.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1530.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1531.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1532.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1533.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1534.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1535.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	1 
1536.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1537.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1538.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1539.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1540.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1541.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1542.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1543.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	1 
1544.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1545.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 




* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1772
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1423
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1046
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	964
5.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	866
7.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	763
8.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 762
9.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 713
10.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	698

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2066
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1653
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1318
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1269
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1162
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1029
8.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	844
9.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	785



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## tort3 (1 Juni 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Engels
4. Joelina Drews
5. Helene Fischer
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Lena Gercke
8. Diane Willems
9. Inez Björg David
10. Jana Skolina


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2014)

Juni-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens 
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Victoria Justice
4. Emma Roberts
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Jessica Alba
7. Melissa Benoist
8. Blake Lively
9. Kimberley Garner
10. Stana Katic


----------



## congo64 (1 Juni 2014)

Die 10 Punkte gehen diesen Monat mit gaaaanz lieben Grüßen
und den besten Wünschen für die werdende Mama nach Köln/Wien .....

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Megan Fox



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## maggi77 (1 Juni 2014)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Aslyne Horgan Wallace
4. Joelina Drews
5. Carmen Electra
6. Monica Bellucci
7. Milla Jovovich
8. MAriah Carey
9. Jessica Alba
10. Verona Feldbusch


----------



## Apus72 (1 Juni 2014)

Für den Juni keine Änderungen 

01. Rachael Leigh Cook

02. Chloe Moretz

03. Abigail Breslin

04. Ksenia Solo

05. Annasophia Robb

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson


----------



## ManuN (1 Juni 2014)

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Helene Fischer
4. Sandra Schneiders
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Annika Kipp
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Maira Rothe
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juni 2014)

So die Amis sind fast raus, mal schauen wann die letzte gehen muss 

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Rachael Taylor*



 


*3. Sylvia Hoeks* (Happy Birthday!!) 



 

*4. Ilse DeLange*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*



 

*6. Delta Goodrem*



 

*7. Lily James*



 

*8. Lea Seydoux*



 


*9. Bridget Malcolm, AUSTRALIEN, 03.11.92 in Perth/Australien*



 

*10. January Jones*


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2014)

Mein Juni-Voting:
1.Andrea Petkovic
2.Angela Finger Erben
3.Lena Meyer Landrut
4.Bettina Zimmermann
5.Simone Panteleit
6.Marlene Lufen
7.Julia Görges
8.Eva Maria Lemke
9.Emma Watson
10.Nela Lee
10.Kristina Sterz
10.Natalie Portman
10.Johanna Klum


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Juni 2014)

Juni 2014

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Angela Finger-Erben
4.	Emma Watson
5.	Karen Webb
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Judith Rakers
8.	Eva Imhoff
9.	Sylvie Meis
10.	Jennifer Knäble


----------



## christinalover (1 Juni 2014)

1. Christina Aguilera




2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4.Verena Kerth
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Barbie Blank
8. Janin Reinhardt
9.Jodie Marsh
10.Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## hound815 (2 Juni 2014)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde 


 
2. Natalie Portman 


 
3. Liv Tyler


 
4. Christina Hendricks


 
5. Magdalena Neuner (Am Freitag Lena ist Mutter geworden! Herczlichen Glückwunch!)


 
6. Emma Watson


 
7. Diane Kruger 


 
8. Charlize Theron


 
9. Angelina Jolie


 
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## Cherubini (2 Juni 2014)

1. Kristen Stewart

2. Eugenie Bouchard

3. Julia Görges

4. Sarah Ulrich

5. Alexandra Daddario

6. Svenja Jung

7. Susanne Bormann

8. Viola Weiss

9. Alyssa Arce

10. Nadine Kösters
10. Friederike Becht


----------



## benedikt (3 Juni 2014)

Mein Juni Voting:

01. Lena gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Julie Henderson
05. Izabel Goulart
06. Irina Shayk
07. Anja Leuenberger
08. Nastya Kunskaya
09. Ivian Sarcos
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## Walt (3 Juni 2014)

... und hier ist Walts Voting im Juni 2014:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Jeanette Biedermann





3. Lena Gercke





4. Diane Willems





5. Sarah Bogen





6. Mary Muhsal





7. Melanie Kogler





8. Svenja Jung





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Nadine Menz


----------



## mephisto5 (3 Juni 2014)

Mein Juni voting:

1. Annemarie Carpendale
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Ulrike Frank
4. Julie Benz
5. Alex Morgan
6. Sarah Engels
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Clara Morgane
9. Erica Durance
10. Holly Valance


----------



## Quick Nick (3 Juni 2014)

Mein Juni Voting:

1. Magdalena Voigt
2. Annika Kipp
3. Ana Ivanovic
4. Janina Uhse
5. Renee Young
6. Katie Holmes
7. Natalya Neidhart
8. Mila Kunis
9. Anna Heesch
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## tino2003 (4 Juni 2014)

Mein Juni sieht so aus:

1. Delta Goodrem :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Susi Brandt
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Don Sven (7 Juni 2014)

Meine Juni-Wertung, zum Teil nostalgisch 

1. Mariangela Scelsi





2. Diana Amft





3. Leonore Bartsch





4. Verena Zimmermann





5. Sophie Schütt





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Uschi Glas





8. Yana Gercke






9. Muriel Baumeister





10. Kristina Dörfer





10. Laura Osswald






10. Katrin Heß


----------



## benmaroni (7 Juni 2014)

Mein Voting für Juni 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## StefanKa (8 Juni 2014)

1. Sarah Bogen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Felicitas Woll





4. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





5. Mary Muhsal





6. Jeanette Biedermann





7. Sophie Marceau





8. Christina Aguilera





9. Jessica Alba





10. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## hsvmann (8 Juni 2014)

*06/14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Delta Goodrem	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Rebecca Mir	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Jessica Alba	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Anna Kournikova	
*


----------



## congo64 (9 Juni 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 09.06.2014 17:25 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2097 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1781 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1692	* 

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1436 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1333 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1288 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1172 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1067 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1034 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	988 
12.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	869 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	863 
15.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831 
16.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	785 
17.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	774 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	773 
19.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	766 
20.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	756 
21.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	731 
22.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	727 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	714 
24.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	683 
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	670 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	587 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	577 
29.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	549 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	530 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	522 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	516 
34.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	511 
35.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
36.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	504 
37.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	499 
38.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	497 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	488 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	480 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	478 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	471 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	452 
44.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	440 
46.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	424 
47.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
48.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	411 
49.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
50.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	400 
51.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	399 
52.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	391 
53.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	390 
54.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
55.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	387 
56.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	378 
57.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	374 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	373 
59.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	372 
60.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	366 
61.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
62.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	360 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	355 
64.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	354 
65.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	351 
66.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	349 
67.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	337 
68.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	336 
69.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
70.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	334 
71.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	330 
72.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	327 
73.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	319 
74.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	316 
75.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	316 
76.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	315 
77.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	314 
78.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	313 
79.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	309 
80.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	308 
81.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	306 
82.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
83.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	301 
84.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
85.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	292 
86.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
87.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	290 
88.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
89.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	286 
90.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
91.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	280 
92.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	280 
93.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	275 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	274 
96.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	273 
97.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
98.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	264 
99.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	260 
*100.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	259 *
101.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	258 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	255 
103.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	255 
104.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
105.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	250 
106.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	249 
107.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	249 
108. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	248 
109.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	244 
110.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	244 
111.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	244 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	241 
113.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	240 
114.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	232 
115.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
116.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	230 
117.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
118.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	228 
119.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	221 
120.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
121.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
122.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
123.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
124.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	212 
125.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
126.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	211 
127.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
128.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
129.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	207 
130.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	204 
131.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	204 
132.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
133.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
134.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	193 
136.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	192 
137.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
138.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	185 
139.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
140.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
141.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
142.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
143.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	179 
144.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	177 
145.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
146.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	175 
147.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	175 
148.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	173 
149.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
150.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	171 
151.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	170 
152.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	169 
153.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	167 
154.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
155.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
156.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	166 
157.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	164 
158.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
159.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
160.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	162 
161.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
162.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	158 
163.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	157 
164.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
165.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
166.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
167.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
168.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
169.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
170.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	152 
171.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	151 
172.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	151 
173.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
174.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	149 
175.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
176.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	149 
177.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
178.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	148 
179.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	147 
180.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	146 
181.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
182.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	143 
183.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	143 
184.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
185.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	141 
186.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
187.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	139 
188.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
189.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
190.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	134 
191.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
192.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	133 
193.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	133 
194.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
195.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
196.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
197.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
198.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	130 
199.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	128 
*200.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 *
201.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	127 
202.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	125 
203.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
204.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	124 
205.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
206.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
207.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
208.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
209.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
210.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	117 
211.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
212.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	117 
213.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
214.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
215.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
216.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
217.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
218.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
219.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	108 
220.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	107 
221.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
222.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	106 
223.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
224.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
225.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
226.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
227.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
228.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	100 
229.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
230.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	100 
231.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
232.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	99 
233.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	97 
234.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
235.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	97 
236.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	96 
237.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
238.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
239.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
240.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
241.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
242.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
243.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
244.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
245.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	92 
246.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	92 
247.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
248.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
249.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	91 
250.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	90 
251.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
252.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
253.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	88 
254.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	88 
255.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	87 
256.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
257.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
258.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
259.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
260.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
261.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
262.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
263.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	83 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
265.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
266.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	82 
267.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	82 
268.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	81 
269.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
270.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
271.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	79 
272.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
273.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	79 
274.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
275.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
276.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
277.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	79 
278.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	79 
279.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
280.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	76 
281.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	75 
282.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	74 
283.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	74 
284.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	74 
285.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	73 
286.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
287.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
288.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
289.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	73 
290.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	72 
291.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
292.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
293.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
294.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	72 
295.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	72 
296.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	71 
297.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	71 
298.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
299.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
*300.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	70 *
301.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	70 
302.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
303.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	69 
304.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
305.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
306.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	68 
307.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
308.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	67 
309.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
310.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	67 
311.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
312.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
313.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
314.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
315.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	62 
316.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
317.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
318.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
319.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
320.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	60 
321.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
322.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
323.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
324.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
325.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
326.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	57 
327.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
328.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
329.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
330.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
331.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
332.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	56 
333.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
334.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
335.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	55 
336.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	54 
337.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	54 
338.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	54 
339.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
340.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
341.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
342.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
343.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
344.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	53 
345.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	53 
346.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
347.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
348.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
349.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
350.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	52 
351.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
352.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	51 
353.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
354.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
355.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
356.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
357.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	50 
358.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	49 
359.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	49 
360.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	49 
361.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
362.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
363.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
364.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
365.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	48 
366.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	47 
367.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
368.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
369.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	47 
370.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	46 
371.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
372.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
373.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
374.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	46 
375.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
376.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
377.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	45 
378.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	45 
379.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	45 
380.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
381.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
382.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
383.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
384.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
385.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
386.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
387.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	44 
388.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
389.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
390.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
391.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
392.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
393.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
394.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	43 
395.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
396.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
397.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
398.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
399.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
*400.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	43 *
401.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	42 
402.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
403.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	42 
404.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
405.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
406.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
407.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	41 
408.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
409.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
410.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
411.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
412.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
413.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
414.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
415.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
416.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
417.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	39 
418.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	39 
419.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
420.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	38 
421.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
422.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
423.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	38 
424.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
425.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	38 
426.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
427.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
428.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
429.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
430.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
431.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
432.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
433.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	37 
434.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
435.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
436.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
437.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
438.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
439.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
440.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
441.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	36 
442.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
443.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
444.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	35 
445.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
446.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
447.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
448.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
449.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
450.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
451.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
452.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
453.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
454.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
455.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	34 
456.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
457.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	33 
458.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
459.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
460.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	33 
461.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
462.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
463.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
464.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
465.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
466.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
467.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
468.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
469.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
470.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
471.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
472.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
473.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
474.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
475.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
476.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	30 
477.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
478.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
479.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
480.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
481.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	30 
482.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
483.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
484.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
485.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
486.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	30 
487.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	29 
488.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
489.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
490.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
491.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
492.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
493.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
494.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
495.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	28 
496.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
497.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 
498.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	28 
499.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	28 
*500.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 *
501.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
502.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
503.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
504.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	27 
505.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
506.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
507.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
508.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
509.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
510.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
511.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	27 
512.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	27 
513.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
514.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
515.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
516.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
517.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
518.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
519.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
520.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
521.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
522.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
523.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
524.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
525.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
526.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
527.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
528.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
529.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
530.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
531.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
532.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
533.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
534.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
535.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	23 
536.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
537.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
538.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
539.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
540.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
541.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
542.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
543.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
544.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
545.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
546.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
547.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
548.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
549.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
550.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
551.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
552.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
553.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
554.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
555.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
556.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
557.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
558.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
559.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
560.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
561.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
562.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
563.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
564.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	22 
565.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
566.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
567.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
568.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
569.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
570.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
571.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
572.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	21 
573.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
574.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
575.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
576.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
577.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
578.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
579.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
580.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
581.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
582.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
583.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	21 
584.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	21 
585.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
586.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
587.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
588.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
589.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
590.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
591.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
592.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
593.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
594.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
595.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
596.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
597.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
598.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
599.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
*600.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 *
601.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
602.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
603.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
604.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
605.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
606.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
607.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
608.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
609.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
610.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	19 
611.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
612.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
613.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
614.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
615.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
616.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
617.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
618.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
619.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
620.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
621.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
622.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	19 
623.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
624.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
625.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
626.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
627.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
628.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
629.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
630.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
631.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
632.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
633.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
634.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
635.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
636.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
637.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	18 
638.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
639.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
640.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
641.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
642.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
643.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
644.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
645.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
646.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
647.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
648.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
649.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
650.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
651.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	17 
652.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
653.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
654.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
655.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
656.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
657.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	17 
658.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
659.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
660.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	16 
661.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
662.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
663.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
664.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
665.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
666.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
667.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
668.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
669.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	16 
670.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
671.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
672.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
673.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
674.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
675.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
676.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
677.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
678.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
679.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
680.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
681.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
682.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
683.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
684.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
685.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
686.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
687.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
688.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
689.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
690.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
691.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
692.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
693.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
694.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
695.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
696.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
697.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
698.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
699.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
*700.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 *
701.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
702.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
703.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
704.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
705.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
706.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
707.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	14 
708.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
709.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
710.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
711.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
712.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
713.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
714.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
715.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
716.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
717.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
718.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
719.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
720.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
721.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
722.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
723.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
724.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	14 
725.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
726.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
727.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
728.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
729.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
730.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
731.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
732.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
733.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
734.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
735.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
736.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
737.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
738.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
739.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
740.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
741.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
742.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
743.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
744.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
745.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
746.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
747.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
748.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
749.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
750.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
751.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
752.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	12 
753.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
754.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
755.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
756.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
757.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
758.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	12 
759.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
760.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
761.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
762.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
763.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
764.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
765.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
766.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
767.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
768.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
769.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
770.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
771.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
772.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
773.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
774.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
775.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
776.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
777.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
778.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
779.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
780.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
781.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
782.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
783.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
784.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
785.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
786.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
787.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
788.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
789.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
790.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
791.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
792.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	11 
793.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
794.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
795.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
796.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
797.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
798.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
799.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
*800.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 *
801.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
802.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
803.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
804.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
805.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
806.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
807.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
808.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
809.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
810.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
811.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
812.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
813.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
814.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
815.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
816.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
817.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
818.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
819.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
820.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
821.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
822.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
823.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
824.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
825.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	10 
826.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
827.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
828.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
829.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
830.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
831.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
832.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
833.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	10 
834.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
835.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
836.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
837.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
838.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
839.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
840.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
841.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
842.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
843.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
844.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
845.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
846.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
847.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
848.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
849.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
850.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
851.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
852.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
853.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
854.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
855.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
856.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	10 
857.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
858.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
859.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
860.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
861.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	9 
862.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	9 
863.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
864.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
865.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
866.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
867.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
868.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
869.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
870.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
871.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
872.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
873.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
874.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
875.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
876.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
877.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
878.	Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+ 13.08.97	9 
879.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
880.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
881.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
882.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
883.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
884.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
885.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
886.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
887.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
888.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
889.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
890.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
891.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
892.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
893.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
894.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
895.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
896.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
897.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
898.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
899.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
*900.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 *
901.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
902.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
903.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
904.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
905.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
906.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
907.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
908.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
909.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
910.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
911.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
912.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
913.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
914.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
915.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
916.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
917.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
918.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
919.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
920.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
921.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
922.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
923.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
924.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
925.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
926.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
927.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
928.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
929.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
930.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
931.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
932.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
933.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
934.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
935.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
936.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
937.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
938.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
939.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
940.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
941.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	8 
942.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
943.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
944.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
945.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
946.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
947.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
948.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
949.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	8 
950.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
951.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
952.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
953.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
954.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
955.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
956.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
957.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
958.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
959.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
960.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
961.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
962.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
963.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
964.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
965.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
966.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
967.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
968.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
969.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
970.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
971.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
972.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
973.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	8 
974.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
975.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
976.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
977.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
978.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
979.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
980.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
981.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
982.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
983.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
984.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
985.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
986.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
987.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
988.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
989.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
990.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
991.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
992.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
993.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
994.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
995.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
996.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
997.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
998.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
999.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
*1000.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 *
1001.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1002.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1003.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1004.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1005.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
1006.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1007.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1008.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1009.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1010.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1011.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1012.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1013.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1014.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1015.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1016.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1017.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1018.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1019.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1020.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1021.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1022.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1023.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1024.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
1025.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
1026.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1027.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1028.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1029.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1030.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1031.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1032.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1033.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1034.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1035.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1036.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1037.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1038.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1039.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1040.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1041.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1042.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1043.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1044.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1045.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1046.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	7 
1047.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1048.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1049.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1050.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1051.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1052.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1053.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1054.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1055.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1056.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1057.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1058.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1059.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1060.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1061.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1062.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1063.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1064.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1065.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1066.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	7 
1067.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1068.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1069.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1070.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1071.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1072.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1073.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1074.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1075.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1076.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1077.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	6 
1078.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1079.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	6 
1080.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1081.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1082.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1083.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1084.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1085.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1086.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1087.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1088.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1089.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1090.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1091.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1092.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1093.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1094.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1095.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1096.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1097.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1098.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1099.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
*1100.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 *
1101.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1102.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1103.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1104.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1105.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1106.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1107.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1108.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1109.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1110.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1111.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1112.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	6 
1113.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1114.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1115.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1116.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1117.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1118.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1119.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1120.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1121.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1122.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1123.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1124.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1125.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1126.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1127.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1128.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1129.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1130.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1131.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1132.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1133.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1134.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1135.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1136.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1137.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1138.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1139.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1140.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1141.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1142.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1143.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1144.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1145.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1146.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1147.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1148.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1149.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1150.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1151.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1152.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1153.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1154.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1155.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1156.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1157.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1158.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1159.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1160.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1161.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1162.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1163.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1164.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1165.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1166.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1167.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1168.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1169.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1170.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1171.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1172.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1173.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1174.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1175.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1176.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1177.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1178.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1179.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1180.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1181.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1182.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1183.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1184.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1185.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1186.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1187.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1188.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1189.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1190.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1191.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1192.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1193.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1194.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1195.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1196.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1197.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1198.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1199.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
*1200.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 *
1201.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1202.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	5 
1203.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1204.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1205.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1206.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1207.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1208.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1209.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1210.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1211.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1212.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1213.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1214.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1215.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1216.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1217.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1218.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1219.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1220.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1221.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1222.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1223.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1224.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1225.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1226.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1227.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1228.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1229.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1230.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1231.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1232.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1233.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1234.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1235.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1236.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1237.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1238.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1239.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1240.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1241.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1242.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1243.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1244.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1245.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1246.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1247.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1248.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1249.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1250.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1251.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1252.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1253.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1254.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1255.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1256.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1257.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1258.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1259.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1260.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1261.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1262.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1263.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1264.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	4 
1265.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1266.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1267.	Marina(&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1268.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1269.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1270.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1271.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1272.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1273.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1274.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1275.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1276.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1277.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1278.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1279.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1280.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1281.	Saraya-Jade Bevis,	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	4 
1282.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1283.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1284.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1285.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
1286.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1287.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1288.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1289.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1290.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1291.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1292.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1293.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1294.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1295.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1296.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1297.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1298.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1299.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
*1300.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 *
1301.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1302.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1303.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1304.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	3 
1305.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1306.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1307.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	3 
1308.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1309.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1310.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1311.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1312.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1313.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1314.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1315.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1316.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1317.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1318.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1319.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1320.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1321.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1322.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1323.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1324.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1325.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1326.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1327.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1328.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1329.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1330.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	3 
1331.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1332.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1333.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1334.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1335.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1336.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1337.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1338.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1339.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1340.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1341.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1342.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1343.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1344.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
1345.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1346.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1347.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1348.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1349.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1350.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1351.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1352.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1353.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1354.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1355.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1356.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1357.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1358.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1359.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1360.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1361.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1362.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1363.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1364.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1365.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1366.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
1367.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1368.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1369.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1370.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1371.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1372.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	2 
1373.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1374.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1375.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	2 
1376.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1377.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1378.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1379.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1380.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1381.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1382.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1383.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1384.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1385.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1386.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1387.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1388.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1389.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	2 
1390.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1391.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1392.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1393.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1394.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1395.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1396.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1397.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1398.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1399.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
*1400.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 *
1401.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1402.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1403.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1404.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1405.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1406.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1407.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1408.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1409.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1410.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1411.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1412.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1413.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1414.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1415.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1416.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1417.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1418.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1419.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1420.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1421.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1422.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1423.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1424.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1425.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1426.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1427.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1428.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1429.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1430.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1431.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1432.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1433.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1434.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1435.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1436.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1437.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1438.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1439.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1440.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1441.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1442.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1443.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1444.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1445.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1446.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1447.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1448.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1449.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1450.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1451.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1452.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1453.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1 
1454.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1455.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1456.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1457.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1458.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1459.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1460.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1461.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1462.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1463.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1464.	Courtney Thorne-Smith, USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1465.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1466.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1467.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1468.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1469.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1470.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1471.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1472.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1473.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1474.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1475.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1476.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1477.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1478.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1479.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1480.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1481.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1482.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1483.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1484.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1485.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1486.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1487.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1488.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1489.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1490.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1491.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1492.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1493.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1494.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1495.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1496.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1497.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1498.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1499.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
*1500.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 *
1501.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1502.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1503.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1504.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1505.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1506.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1507.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1508.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1509.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1510.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1511.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	1 
1512.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1513.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1514.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1515.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1516.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1517.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1518.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1519.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1520.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
1521.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1522.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1523.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1524.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1525.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1526.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1527.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1528.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1529.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1530.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1531.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1532.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1533.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1534.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1535.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1536.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1537.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1538.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1539.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1540.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1541.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1542.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1543.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	1 
1544.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1545.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1546.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1547.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1548.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1549.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1550.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1551.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	1 
1552.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1553.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1781
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1436
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1067
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	988
5.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	869
7.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	773
8.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 766
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	731
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 714

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2097
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1692
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1333
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1288
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1172
7. Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1034
8.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	863
9.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831
10.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.81 in Troisdorf/D,	785



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Anakin (11 Juni 2014)

1. Georgia Jones
2. Helene Fischer
3. Victoria Justice
4. Janina Uhse
5. Yvonne Strahovski
6. Kate Middleton
7. Katy Perry
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Mila Kunis
10. Simone Panteleit


----------



## RockingSheep (11 Juni 2014)

Juni 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachel Miner
5. Anna Torv
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Tina Zemmrich
8. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
9. Susan Link
10. Sarah Tacke


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

schöne bilder!!!


----------



## kamy (14 Juni 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak


----------



## Cradlerocker (15 Juni 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Clara Schöne
4) Sarah Romert
5) Sarah Hagen
6) Laura Feiersinger
7) Lena Lotzen
8) Olivia Schough
9) Alex Morgan
10) Ali Krieger


----------



## Cav (15 Juni 2014)

Passend zur WM ein kleiner Schwerpunkt auf WAGs und Sportlerinnen. 

Juni 2014

1. Irina Shayk
2. Lena Gercke
3. Izabel Goulart
4. Nina Agdal
5. Emily Ratajkowski
6. Abigail Clancy
7. Alex Morgan
8. Julia Görges
9. Eugenie Bouchard
10. Maggie Grace
10. Michelle Keegan
10. Janina Uhse
10. Melissa Satta


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (15 Juni 2014)

Für Juni:


*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## Death Row (16 Juni 2014)

*01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS




02. LAFEE
03. CHLOE MORETZ*
04. Kristen Stewart
05. Hannah Hoekstra
06. Emma Watson
07. Paige 
08. Léa Seydoux
09. Taylor Momsen
10. Karoline Herfurth


----------



## memories (16 Juni 2014)

Mein Voting für Juni 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## gaertner23 (22 Juni 2014)

hier mein Juni-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Anja Petzold
4. Susanna Reid
5. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Katrin Huss
8. Annett Möller
9. Bettina Cramer und Marlene Lufen
10. Frauke Ludowig

:thx:


----------



## ch2004 (24 Juni 2014)

Mein Voting für den *Juni 2014:*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Tina Zemmrich
5. Susanne Langhans
6. Stephanie Meißner
7. Kristina Lüdke
8. Susi Brandt
9. Anna Kraft
10. Ann-Katrin Schröder


----------



## Ryan Atwood (27 Juni 2014)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Helene Fischer
3. Katy Perry
4. Janina Uhse
5. Angela Finger Erben
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Caroline Wozniacki
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Brucewillx (28 Juni 2014)

1 Emma Watson
2 Sarah Conner
3 Miley Cyrus
4 Nazan Eckes
5 Katy Perry
6 Kristen Stewart
7 Lena Gerke
8 Selena Gomez
9 Sarah Engels
10 Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## congo64 (29 Juni 2014)

Horkus schrieb:


> schöne bilder!!!



Du darfst auch ruhig mitvoten


----------



## Hehnii (29 Juni 2014)

Hier meine Juniwertung 2014:

1. Hayley Atwell 

 ....und Glückwunsch zur Dreistelligkeit (100Pkt.) :WOW:





2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Claire Holt
4. Olivia Wild
5. Kimberley Garner
6. Rachel Bilson
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Minka Kelly
9. Lacey Chabert
10. Ilse DeLange


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2014)

Juni 2014


*Bar Refaeli* :crazy:


 
Nina Dobrev
Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Pia Toscano; Minka Kelly
Miranda Kerr 
Julianne Hough
Becki Newton; Lyndsy Fonseca
Missy Peregrym
Anne Julia Hagen


----------



## pofgo (29 Juni 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. *Nicola Peltz*  
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica Alba 
9. Katy Perry
10.Taylor Spreitler


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2014 18:23 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2110 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1781 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1727	* 


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1436 
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1333 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1291 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1182 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1070 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1038 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1003 
12.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	889 
13.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	863 
15.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831 
16.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	792 
17.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	790 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	779 
19.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	766 
20.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	765 
21.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	731 
22.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	728 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	714 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	685 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	683 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	587 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	585 
29.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	550 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	530 
32.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	526 
33.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	524 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	523 
35.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	519 
36.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	508 
37.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	506 
38.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	488 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	480 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	478 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	471 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	452 
44.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	440 
46.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	432 
47.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	423 
48.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
49.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
*50.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	402 *
51.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	399 
52.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	393 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	391 
54.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	390 
55.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
56.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	384 
57.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	378 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	373 
59.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	372 
60.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	366 
61.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
62.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	361 
63.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	360 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	355 
65.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	354 
66.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	349 
67.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	345 
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	343 
69.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	340 
70.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	337 
71.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	336 
72.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
73.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
74.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	322 
75.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	320 
76.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	319 
77.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	316 
78.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	316 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	315 
80.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	315 
81.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	314 
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	312 
83.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	302 
85.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
86.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	291 
87.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	290 
88.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
89.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	286 
90.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
91.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	283 
92.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	280 
93.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
94.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	278 
95.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	275 
96.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	275 
97.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	266 
98.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	264 
*100.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	262 *
101.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	260 
102.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	259 
103.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	257 
104.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	256 
105.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	255 
106.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
107.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	253 
108.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	249 
109.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	248 
110.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	244 
111.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	244 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	241 
113.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	240 
114.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	234 
115.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	232 
116.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
117.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	230 
118.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
119.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	224 
120.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	220 
121.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
122.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
123.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
124.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
125.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
126.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	211 
127.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
128.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	208 
129.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	208 
130.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
131.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	207 
132.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	204 
133.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
134.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
135.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
136.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	193 
137.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
138.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	185 
139.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
140.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	183 
141.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	182 
142.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
143.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	179 
145.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	177 
146.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
147.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	175 
148.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	175 
149.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	173 
*150.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	173 *
151.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
152.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
153.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	171 
154.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	169 
155.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	168 
156.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
157.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	167 
158.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
159.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
160.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
161.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
162.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	159 
163.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	157 
164.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
165.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
166.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
167.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
168.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	153 
169.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
170.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
171.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	152 
172.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	151 
173.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	151 
174.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
175.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	149 
176.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
177.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	149 
178.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	149 
179.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
180.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	148 
181.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	147 
182.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	146 
183.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
184.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	143 
185.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	143 
186.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	143 
187.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
188.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
189.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	139 
190.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
191.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
192.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
193.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	133 
194.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	133 
195.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
196.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	133 
197.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	132 
198.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
199.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
*200.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 *
201.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	130 
202.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	128 
203.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
204.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
205.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
206.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
207.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
208.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
209.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
210.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	117 
211.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
212.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	117 
213.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
214.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	115 
215.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	113 
216.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
217.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
218.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	110 
219.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
220.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
221.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	108 
222.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	107 
223.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
224.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	105 
225.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
226.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
227.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
228.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	103 
229.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
230.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
231.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
232.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	100 
233.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	100 
234.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
235.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	99 
236.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	99 
237.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
238.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97 
239.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	96 
240.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
241.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
242.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
243.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
244.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	94 
245.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
246.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
247.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
248.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	92 
249.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	92 
*250.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 *
251.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
252.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	91 
253.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
254.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
255.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	88 
256.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	88 
257.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
258.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	85 
260.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
261.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	85 
262.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	84 
263.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
264.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
265.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
266.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
267.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	83 
268.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	83 
269.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
270.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
271.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	82 
272.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	81 
273.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
274.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
275.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	80 
276.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
277.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	79 
278.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
279.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
280.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
281.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	79 
282.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	79 
283.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
284.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	76 
285.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	76 
286.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	76 
287.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	74 
288.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	74 
289.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
290.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
291.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
292.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	73 
293.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	73 
294.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	72 
295.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
296.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
297.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	72 
298.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	71 
299.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	71 
*300.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 *
301.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
302.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	70 
303.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
304.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	69 
305.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
306.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
307.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	68 
308.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
309.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
310.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	67 
311.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	66 
312.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
313.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
314.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
315.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	62 
316.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	61 
317.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	60 
318.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
319.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
320.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
321.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
322.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
323.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
324.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
325.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	58 
326.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
327.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
328.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	57 
329.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	57 
330.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
331.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
332.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	56 
333.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
334.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
335.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
336.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	56 
337.	Rachel Miner,	USA, 29.07.80 in New York/USA,	56 
338.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	56 
339.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
340.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
341.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	55 
342.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
343.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
344.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
345.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
346.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
347.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
348.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	53 
349.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
*350.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 *
351.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
352.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
353.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
354.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	51 
355.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
356.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
357.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
358.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	50 
359.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	50 
360.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
361.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
362.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	50 
363.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	49 
364.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	49 
365.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
366.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
367.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	48 
368.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
369.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	48 
370.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
371.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
372.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	47 
373.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	46 
374.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
375.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	46 
376.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
377.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	46 
378.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
379.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
380.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	45 
381.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	45 
382.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
383.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
384.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	45 
385.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
386.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
387.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
388.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
389.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
390.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
391.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
392.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
393.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
394.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
395.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
396.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
397.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
398.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
399.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
*400.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 *
401.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
402.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	43 
403.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	43 
404.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	42 
405.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
406.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	42 
407.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	42 
408.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
409.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
410.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
411.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
412.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	41 
413.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
414.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
415.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
416.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
417.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
418.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
419.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
420.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
421.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
422.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	39 
423.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
424.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
425.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
426.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	38 
427.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
428.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
429.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
430.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
431.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
432.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
433.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
434.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
435.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
436.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
437.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	36 
438.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
439.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
440.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
441.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
442.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
443.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
444.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
445.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	35 
446.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
447.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
448.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
449.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
*450.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 *
451.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
452.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
453.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
454.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
455.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
456.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	34 
457.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	34 
458.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
459.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	33 
460.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
461.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
462.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	33 
463.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
464.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
465.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
466.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
467.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA, 32 
468.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
469.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
470.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
471.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	32 
472.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
473.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	31 
474.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
475.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	31 
476.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	31 
477.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
478.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
479.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	30 
480.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
481.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
482.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
483.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
484.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	30 
485.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
486.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
487.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
488.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	30 
489.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
490.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	30 
491.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	29 
492.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
493.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
494.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
495.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
496.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
497.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
498.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
499.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
*500.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	28 *
501.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	28 
502.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
503.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
504.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
505.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
506.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	27 
507.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
508.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
509.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
510.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
511.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
512.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
513.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
514.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
515.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
516.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
517.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
518.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
519.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
520.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
521.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
522.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
523.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
524.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
525.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
526.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
527.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
528.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
529.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
530.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
531.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
532.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
533.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
534.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
535.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	23 
536.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
537.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
538.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
539.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
540.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
541.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
542.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
543.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
544.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
545.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
546.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
547.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
548.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
549.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
550.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23 
551.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
552.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
553.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
554.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
555.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
556.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
557.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
558.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
559.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
560.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
561.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
562.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
563.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
564.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
565.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	22 
566.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
567.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
568.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
569.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
570.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
571.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
572.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
573.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
574.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
575.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
576.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
577.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
578.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
579.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
580.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
581.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
582.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
583.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
584.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	21 
585.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
586.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
587.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
588.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
589.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
590.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	20 
591.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
592.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
593.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
594.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
595.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
596.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
597.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
598.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
599.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
*600.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 *
601.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
602.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
603.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
604.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
605.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
606.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
607.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
608.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
609.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
610.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
611.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
612.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
613.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
614.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
615.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
616.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
617.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
618.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
619.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
620.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
621.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
622.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	19 
623.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
624.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
625.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
626.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
627.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
628.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
629.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
630.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
631.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	18 
632.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
633.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
634.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
635.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
636.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
637.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
638.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	18 
639.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	18 
640.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
641.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
642.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
643.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
644.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
645.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
646.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
647.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
648.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
649.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
650.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
651.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
652.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
653.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	17 
654.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
655.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
656.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
657.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
658.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
659.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	17 
660.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
661.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
662.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	16 
663.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
664.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
665.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
666.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
667.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
668.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
669.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
670.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
671.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
672.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
673.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
674.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
675.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
676.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16 
677.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
678.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
679.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
680.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
681.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
682.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
683.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
684.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
685.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
686.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
687.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
688.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
689.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
690.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
691.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
692.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
693.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
694.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
695.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
696.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
697.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
698.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
699.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
*700.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 *
701.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
702.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
703.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
704.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
705.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
706.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
707.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
708.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
709.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	14 
710.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
711.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
712.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
713.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
714.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
715.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
716.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
717.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
718.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
719.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
720.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
721.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
722.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
723.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
724.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
725.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
726.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	14 
727.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
728.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
729.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
730.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
731.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
732.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
733.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
734.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
735.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
736.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
737.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
738.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
739.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
740.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
741.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
742.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
743.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
744.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
745.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
746.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
747.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
748.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
749.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
750.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
751.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	13 
752.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
753.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
754.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
755.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
756.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
757.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
758.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
759.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
760.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
761.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
762.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
763.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
764.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
765.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
766.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
767.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
768.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
769.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
770.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
771.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
772.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
773.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
774.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
775.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
776.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	12 
777.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
778.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
779.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
780.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
781.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
782.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
783.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
784.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
785.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
786.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
787.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
788.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
789.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
790.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
791.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
792.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
793.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
794.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	11 
795.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
796.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
797.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
798.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
799.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
*800.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 *
801.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
802.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
803.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	11 
804.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
805.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
806.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
807.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
808.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
809.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
810.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
811.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
812.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
813.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
814.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
815.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
816.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
817.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
818.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
819.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
820.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
821.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
822.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
823.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
824.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
825.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
826.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
827.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
828.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	10 
829.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
830.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
831.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
832.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
833.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
834.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
835.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
836.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	10 
837.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
838.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
839.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
840.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
841.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
842.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
843.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
844.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
845.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
846.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
847.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
848.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
849.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
850.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
851.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
852.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
853.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
854.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
855.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
856.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
857.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
858.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
859.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
860.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
861.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
862.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
863.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	9 
864.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
865.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
866.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
867.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
868.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
869.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
870.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
871.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
872.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
873.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
874.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
875.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
876.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
877.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
878.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
879.	Diana,Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+ 13.08.1997	9 
880.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
881.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
882.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
883.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
884.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
885.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
886.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
887.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
888.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
889.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
890.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
891.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
892.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
893.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
894.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
895.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
896.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
897.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
898.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
899.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
*900.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 *
901.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
902.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
903.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
904.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
905.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
906.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
907.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
908.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
909.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
910.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
911.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
912.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
913.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
914.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
915.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
916.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
917.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
918.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
919.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
920.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
921.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
922.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
923.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
924.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
925.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
926.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
927.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
928.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
929.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
930.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
931.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
932.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
933.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
934.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
935.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
936.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
937.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
938.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
939.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
940.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
941.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
942.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	8 
943.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
944.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
945.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
946.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
947.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
948.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
949.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
950.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	8 
951.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
952.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
953.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
954.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
955.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
956.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
957.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
958.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
959.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
960.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
961.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
962.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
963.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
964.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
965.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
966.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
967.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
968.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
969.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
970.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
971.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
972.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
973.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
974.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
975.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	8 
976.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
977.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
978.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	8 
979.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
980.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
981.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
982.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
983.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
984.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
985.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
986.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
987.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
988.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
989.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
990.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
991.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
992.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	8 
993.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
994.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
995.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
996.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
997.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
998.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
999.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
*1000.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 *
1001.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1002.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1003.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1004.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1005.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1006.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1007.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1008.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	8 
1009.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1010.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1011.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1012.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1013.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1014.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1015.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1016.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1017.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1018.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1019.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1020.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1021.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1022.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1023.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1024.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1025.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1026.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1027.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	7 
1028.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	7 
1029.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1030.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1031.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1032.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1033.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1034.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1035.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1036.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1037.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1038.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1039.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1040.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1041.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1042.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1043.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1044.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1045.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1046.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1047.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1048.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1049.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	7 
1050.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1051.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1052.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1053.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1054.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1055.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1056.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1057.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1058.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1059.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1060.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1061.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1062.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1063.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1064.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1065.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1066.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1067.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1068.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1069.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	7 
1070.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1071.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1072.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1073.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1074.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1075.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1076.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1077.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1078.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1079.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1080.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1081.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	6 
1082.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1083.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	6 
1084.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1085.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1086.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1087.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1088.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1089.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1090.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1091.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1092.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1093.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1094.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1095.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1096.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	6 
1097.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1098.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1099.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
*1100.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 *
1101.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1102.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1103.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1104.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1105.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1106.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1107.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1108.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1109.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1110.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1111.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1112.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1113.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1114.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1115.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1116.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1117.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	6 
1118.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1119.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1120.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1121.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1122.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1123.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1124.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1125.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1126.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1127.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1128.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1129.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1130.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1131.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1132.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1133.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1134.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1135.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1136.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1137.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1138.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1139.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1140.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1141.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1142.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1143.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1144.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1145.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1146.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1147.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1148.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1149.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1150.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1151.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1152.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1153.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1154.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1155.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1156.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1157.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1158.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1159.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1160.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1161.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1162.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1163.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1164.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1165.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1166.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1167.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1168.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1169.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1170.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1171.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1172.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1173.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1174.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1175.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1176.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1177.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1178.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1179.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1180.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1181.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1182.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1183.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1184.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1185.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1186.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1187.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1188.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1189.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	5 
1190.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1191.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1192.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1193.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1194.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1195.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1196.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1197.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1198.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1199.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
*1200.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 *
1201.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1202.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1203.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1204.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1205.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1206.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1207.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1208.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1209.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	5 
1210.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1211.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1212.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1213.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1214.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1215.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1216.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1217.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1218.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1219.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1220.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1221.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1222.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1223.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1224.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1225.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1226.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1227.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1228.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	4 
1229.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1230.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1231.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1232.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1233.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1234.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1235.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1236.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1237.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1238.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1239.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1240.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1241.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1242.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1243.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1244.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1245.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1246.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1247.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1248.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1249.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1250.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1251.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1252.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1253.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1254.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1255.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1256.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1257.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1258.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1259.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1260.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1261.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1262.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1263.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	4 
1264.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1265.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1266.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1267.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1268.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1269.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1270.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1271.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1272.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	4 
1273.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1274.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1275.	Marina(&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1276.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1277.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1278.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1279.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1280.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1281.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1282.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1283.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1284.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1285.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1286.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1287.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1288.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1289.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1290.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1291.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1292.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 
1293.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1294.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1295.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1296.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1297.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1298.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1299.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
*1300.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 *
1301.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1302.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1303.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1304.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1305.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1306.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1307.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1308.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1309.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1310.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1311.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	3 
1312.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1313.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1314.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	3 
1315.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1316.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1317.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1318.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1319.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1320.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1321.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1322.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1323.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1324.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1325.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1326.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1327.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1328.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1329.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1330.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1331.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1332.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1333.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1334.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1335.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1336.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1337.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1338.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1339.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1340.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1341.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1342.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1343.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1344.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1345.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1346.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1347.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1348.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1349.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1350.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	3 
1351.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1352.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1353.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1354.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1355.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1356.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1357.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1358.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1359.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1360.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1361.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1362.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1363.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1364.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1365.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1366.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1367.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1368.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1369.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1370.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1371.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1372.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
1373.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1374.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1375.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1376.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1377.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1378.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	2 
1379.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1380.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1381.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1382.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1383.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1384.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1385.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1386.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1387.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1388.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1389.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1390.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1391.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1392.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1393.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1394.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	2 
1395.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1396.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1397.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1398.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1399.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
*1400.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 *
1401.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1402.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1403.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1404.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1405.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1406.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1407.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1408.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1409.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1410.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1411.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1412.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1413.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1414.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1415.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1416.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1417.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1418.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1419.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1420.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1421.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1422.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1423.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1424.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1425.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1426.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1427.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1428.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1429.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1430.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1431.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1432.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1433.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1434.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1435.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1436.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1437.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1438.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1439.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1440.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1441.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1442.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1443.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1444.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1445.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1446.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1447.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1448.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	2 
1449.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1450.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1451.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1452.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1453.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1454.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1455.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1456.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1457.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1458.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1459.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,26.12.14 in Trostberg,	1 
1460.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1461.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1462.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1463.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1464.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1465.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1466.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1467.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1468.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1469.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1470.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1471.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1472.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1473.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1474.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1475.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1476.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1477.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1478.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1479.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1480.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1481.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1482.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1483.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1484.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1485.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1486.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1487.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1488.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1489.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1490.	Francine „Fran“ Drescher USA 30.09.57 Flushing,Queens/USA,1 
1491.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1492.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1493.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1494.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1495.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1496.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1497.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1498.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1499.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
*1500.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 *
1501.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1502.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1503.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1504.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1505.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1506.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1507.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1508.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1509.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1510.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1511.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1512.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1513.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1514.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1515.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1516.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1517.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	1 
1518.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1519.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1520.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1521.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1522.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1523.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1524.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1525.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1526.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
1527.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1528.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1529.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1530.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1531.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1532.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1533.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1534.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1535.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1536.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1537.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1538.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1539.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1540.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1541.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1542.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1543.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1544.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1545.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1546.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1547.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1548.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1549.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1550.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1551.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1552.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1553.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1554.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1555.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1556.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	1 
1557.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1558.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1781
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1436
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1070
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1003
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	889
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	779
8.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 766
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	731
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 714

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2110
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1727
3.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1333
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1291
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1182
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1038
8.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	863
9.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	831
10.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	792



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cav (1 Juli 2014)

Mein Voting für Juli 2014:

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Lena Gercke


 

3. Sylvie Meis


 

4. Emily Ratajkowski


 

5. Izabel Goulart


 

6. Nina Agdal


 

7. Michelle Keegan




8. Janina Uhse


 

9. Julia Görges


 

10. Carla Ossa


 

10. Maggie Grace


----------



## benedikt (1 Juli 2014)

Hier mein Juli - Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Julie Henderson
05. Irina Shayk
06. Izabel Goulart
07. Nastya Kunskaya
08.Anja Leuenberger
09. Natasha Belova
10. Miranda Kerr
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## kamy (1 Juli 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	
*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2014)

Juli-Liste 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Rachael Taylor*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Ilse DeLange*



 


*05. Sarah Gadon*





*06. Delta Goodrem*



 

*07. Lily James*





*08. Bridget Malcolm*



 

*09. Amber Heard*



 

*10. January Jones*


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Juli 2014)

Juli 2014

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Angela Finger-Erben
4.	Mareile Höppner
5.	Catherine Mountbatten
6.	Karen Webb
7.	Susan Link
8.	Eva Imhoff
9.	Jennifer Knäble
10.	Sylvie Meis


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (1 Juli 2014)

Für Juli:


*#1 Emily VanCamp*





*#2 Julie Gonzalo*





*#3 Vanessa Marano*





*#4 Alison Brie*





*#5 Natalie Portman*





*#6 Maggie Grace*





*#7 Yvonne Strahovski*





*#8 Emma Kuziara*





*#9 Shiri Appleby*





*#10 Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## PromiFan (1 Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich die letzten Male immer verpasst habe, hier gleich mal meine Juli-Wertung 

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Julia Brendler
3.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
4.) Marietta Slomka
5.) Jasmin Schwiers
6.) Henriette Richter-Röhl
7.) Helene Fischer
8.) Kate Middleton
9.) Emily Deschanel
10.) Emma Watson


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juli 2014)

1. Julia Görges
2. Alexandra Daddario
3. Alyssa Arce
4. Eugenie Bouchard
5. Vanessa Most
6. Dominika Cibulková
7. Maria Menounos
8. Kristen Stewart
9. Lena Gercke
10. Viola Weiss


----------



## maggi77 (1 Juli 2014)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Adrianne Curry
4. Jaclyn Swedberg
5. Joelina Drews
6. Vanessa Huppenkothen
7. Verona Pooth
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Carmen Electra
10.Michelle Hunziker


----------



## tort3 (1 Juli 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Engels
4. Joelina Drews
5. Helene Fischer
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sarah Bogen
9. Janina Uhse
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## congo64 (1 Juli 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Megan Fox



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## benmaroni (2 Juli 2014)

Mein Voting für Juli 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Afefan (2 Juli 2014)

Mein Juli Voting:

1. Angela Finger Erben
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Emma Watson
5. Andrea Kaiser
6. Sila Sahin
7. Bettina Zimmermann
8. Garbiñe Muguruza, E, (*8.10.93 Caracas/Ven)
9. Penelope Cruz
10. Julia Görges
10. Maria Scharapova
10. Bettina von Schimmelmann


----------



## hsvmann (2 Juli 2014)

*07/13

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Delta Goodrem	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Rebecca Mir	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Nicole Scherzinger	
*


----------



## christinalover (2 Juli 2014)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Maxi Biewer
8. Barbie Blank
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Torrie Wilson


----------



## hound815 (3 Juli 2014)

Für Juli

1. Olivia Wilde 


 
2. Natalie Portman 


 
3. Liv Tyler


 
4. Katarina Witt


 
5. Diane Kruger 


 
6. Jodie Foster


 
7. Angelina Jolie


 
8.Gemma Arterton


 
9. Maria Sharapova


 
10. Jennifer Morrison & Ashley Greene


----------



## Sachse (3 Juli 2014)

Mist und nun den Juni verpeilt 

Juli Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Rita Ora
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Quick Nick (5 Juli 2014)

Juli Voting:

1. Magdalena Voigt
2. Annika Kipp
3. Janina Uhse
4. Ana Ivanovic
5. Eugenie Bouchard
6. Mila Kunis
7. Renee (Young) Paquette
8. Helene Fischer
9. Saraya-Jade Bevis
10. Natalya Neidhart


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Juli 2014)

Juli-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Victoria Justice
4. Emma Roberts
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Jessica Alba
7. Melissa Benoist
8. Blake Lively
9. Kimberley Garner
10. Peyton Roi List


----------



## tino2003 (6 Juli 2014)

Hier mein Juli:

1. Delta Goodrem :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Walt (8 Juli 2014)

Walt's Wertung im Juli 2014:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Diane Willems





3. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Valea Scalabrino






6. Sarah Bogen





7. Melanie Kogler





8. Tatjana Kästel





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## Toolman (8 Juli 2014)

1) Petra Nemcova
2) Yvonne Strahovski
3) Jessica Alba
4) Martha Hunt
5) Kate Beckinsale
6) Toni Garrn
7) Anais Pouliot
8) Lacey Chabert
9) Lindsay Ellingson
10) Emily DiDonato


----------



## polotski (9 Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach die 10 hübschesten Frauen:

1. Michelle Hunziker
2. Salma Hayek
3. Sarah Wayne Callies
4. Annika Kipp
5. Christina Surer
6. Christina Applegate
7. Christine Neubauer
8. Miriam Pielhau
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Sonya Kraus


----------



## mephisto5 (10 Juli 2014)

1. Annemarie Carpendale
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Ulrike Frank
4. Maria Sharapova
5. Katja Burkard
6. Janina Uhse
7. Emina Jahovic
8. Erica Durance
9. Clara Morgane
10. Alex Morgan


----------



## gaertner23 (11 Juli 2014)

Hier mein Juli-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Anja Petzold
4. Annett Möller und Katja Burkard
5. Katrin Huss
6. Frauke Ludowig
7. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Maxi Biewer
10. Victoria Herrmann


----------



## Anakin (11 Juli 2014)

1. Georgia Jones
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Helene Fischer
4. Yvonne Strahovski
5. Janina Uhse
6. Mila Kunis
7. Natasha Nice
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Victoria Justice
10. Kaley Cuoco


----------



## memories (11 Juli 2014)

Mein Voting für Juli 2014:

1.*Sonya Kraus*
2.Joan Severance
3.Charlize Theron
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Pamela Anderson
6.Isabelle Adjani
7.Angelina Jolie 
8.Gwyneth Paltrow
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Cameron Diaz 

Vielen Dank


----------



## XxVivaLaBeamxX (12 Juli 2014)

1.Jessica Alba
2.Tila Tequilla
3.Collien Fernandes
4.Michelle Hunziker
5.Kirsten Dunst
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Kate Beckinsale
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Death Row (12 Juli 2014)

*01. HAYLEY WILLIAMS*


 

*02. LAFEE
03. CHLOE MORETZ*
04. Kristen Stewart
05. Hannah Hoekstra
06. Emma Watson
07. Linda Marlen Runge
08. Paige
09. Sarah Nowak (Playmate Miss August 2014)
10. Karoline Herfurth


----------



## Emil Müller (13 Juli 2014)

Habe noch nie hier ein Ranking abgegeben, aber irgendwann ist ja immer das erste Mal.

1. Sandra Thier
2. Jennifer Aniston
3. Nikkala Stott
4. Kirsten Rademacher
5. Maria Furtwängler
6. Catherine Vogel
7. Marie Bäumer
8. Judith Rakers
9. Emma Watson
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## realsacha (14 Juli 2014)

1.	Kaley Cuoco








2.	Julianne Hough







3. Alexis Ren







4. Josephine Skriver







5. Jennifer Aniston







6.	Kristen Bell







7.	Rachel Bilson







8.	Kate Beckinsale







9.	Charlize Theron







10.	Jordana Brewster


----------



## ManuN (14 Juli 2014)

Juli 14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Sandra Schneiders	
5. Andrea Kaiser	
6. Maira Rothe	
7. Angela Finger Erben	
8. Annika Kipp	
9. Annemarie Warnkross	
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## Walt (14 Juli 2014)

Super Emil, so muss das sein. Hast du auch schon bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014 deine Stimme abgegeben?

Gruß
Walt



Emil Müller schrieb:


> Habe noch nie hier ein Ranking abgegeben, aber irgendwann ist ja immer das erste Mal.
> 
> 1. Sandra Thier
> 2. Jennifer Aniston
> ...


----------



## congo64 (15 Juli 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 15.07.2014 17:19 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2145 
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1802 
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1776	* 


4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1446 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1352 
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1310 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1106 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1054 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1027 
12.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	892 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	881 
14.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
15.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	844 
16.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	839 
17.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	794 
18.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	790 
19.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	786 
20.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	767 
21.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	764 
22.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	731 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	714 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	709 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	701 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	601 
28.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	589 
29.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
30.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	550 
31.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	546 
32.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	540 
33.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
34.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	538 
35.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
36.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	519 
37.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	517 
38.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	501 
40.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	491 
41.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	489 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	481 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	452 
44.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	444 
45.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
46.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	442 
47.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	433 
48.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
49.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	410 
50.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
51.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
52.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	399 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	398 
54.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	397 
55.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	394 
56.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
57.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	378 
59.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	377 
60.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	375 
61.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	372 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	367 
63.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	365 
64.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
65.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	362 
66.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	360 
67.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	360 
68.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	350 
69.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	349 
70.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	347 
71.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	338 
72.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	334 
73.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	332 
74.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	326 
75.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	326 
76.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
77.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
78.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
79.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	320 
80.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	320 
81.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
82.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
83.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	302 
85.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	299 
86.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	296 
87.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
88.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
89.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
90.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
91.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
92.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
93.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
94.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
95.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
96.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	275 
97.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	272 
98.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	270 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	269 
*100.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	266 *
101.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	264 
103.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	264 
104.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	262 
105.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	261 
106.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	258 
107.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	258 
108.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	254 
109.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
110.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	251 
111.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	251 
112.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	246 
114.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
115.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	238 
116.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	232 
117.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
118.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
119.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	228 
120.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	224 
121.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
122.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
123.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	218 
124.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
125.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	214 
126.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	214 
127.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
128.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
129.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	211 
130.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
131.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	209 
132.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
133.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	199 
135.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
136.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
137.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	187 
138.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
139.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	185 
140.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
141.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
142.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	184 
143.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	183 
144.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	181 
145.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
146.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
147.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	180 
148.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
149.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	179 
150.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
151.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	176 
152.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
153.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	176 
154.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
155.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
156.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	169 
157.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
158.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
159.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	166 
160.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	163 
161.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	163 
162.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
163.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
164.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	161 
165.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	160 
166.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
167.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
168.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	156 
169.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
170.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
171.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	154 
172.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	154 
173.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
174.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	153 
175.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
177.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	152 
178.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	151 
179.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	150 
180.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	150 
181.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
182.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
183.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	149 
184.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
185.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
186.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	147 
187.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	146 
188.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
189.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	144 
190.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
191.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	140 
192.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
193.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
194.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	136 
195.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
196.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
197.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	133 
198.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
199.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	132 
*200.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 *
201.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
202.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
203.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
204.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
205.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
206.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
207.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
208.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
209.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	119 
210.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	118 
211.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
212.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
213.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	117 
214.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
215.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	116 
216.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	116 
217.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	115 
218.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	113 
219.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
220.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
221.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	110 
222.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
223.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
224.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
225.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
226.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	106 
227.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
228.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
229.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
230.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
231.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
232.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
233.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	100 
234.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	100 
235.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	100 
236.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
237.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	99 
238.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
239.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97 
240.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	96 
241.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
242.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
243.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	95 
244.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
245.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
246.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	94 
247.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB, 06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	93 
248.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
249.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
250.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	93 
251.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	92 
252.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	92 
253.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	92 
254.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
255.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	91 
256.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
257.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
258.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
259.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
260.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	88 
261.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	88 
262.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	88 
263.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	86 
264.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
265.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
266.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	86 
267.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
268.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	85 
269.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
270.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
271.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
272.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
273.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	83 
274.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	82 
275.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
276.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	82 
277.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	81 
278.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
279.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
280.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	79 
281.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
282.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
283.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
284.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
285.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	79 
286.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
287.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	76 
288.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	76 
289.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
290.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	76 
291.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	75 
292.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	74 
293.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	73 
294.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
295.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
296.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
297.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
298.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	73 
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	73 
*300.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 *
301.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
302.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	72 
303.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	71 
304.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	70 
305.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
306.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
307.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
308.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
309.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	68 
310.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
311.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	67 
312.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	64 
313.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
314.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
315.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
316.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
317.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	63 
318.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	63 
319.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	61 
320.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	60 
321.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
322.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
323.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
324.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	60 
325.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
326.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
327.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
328.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
329.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	58 
330.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	58 
331.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	58 
332.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
333.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
334.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	57 
335.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	57 
336.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
337.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
338.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
339.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
340.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
341.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	56 
342.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	56 
343.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
344.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
345.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
346.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	54 
347.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
348.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
349.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
350.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
351.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	53 
352.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
353.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	53 
354.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
355.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
356.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
357.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
358.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
359.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
360.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
361.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
362.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	51 
363.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
364.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	50 
365.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	50 
366.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
367.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
368.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	50 
369.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
370.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	49 
371.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	48 
372.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
373.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
374.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
375.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	47 
376.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	46 
377.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
378.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
379.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
380.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
381.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
382.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
383.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	45 
384.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	45 
385.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	45 
386.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
387.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	45 
388.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
389.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
390.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
391.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
392.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
393.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
394.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
395.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
396.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
397.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
398.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
399.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
*400.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 *
401.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	43 
402.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
403.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
404.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
405.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
406.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	43 
407.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	42 
408.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
409.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	42 
410.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	42 
411.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
412.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
413.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
414.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	42 
415.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
416.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	41 
417.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
418.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
419.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
420.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
421.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
422.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
423.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
424.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
425.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	38 
426.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
427.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
428.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
429.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
430.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
431.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
432.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
433.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
434.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
435.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	37 
436.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
437.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
438.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
439.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	36 
440.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
441.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
442.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	36 
443.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
444.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
445.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
446.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
447.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
448.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
449.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
450.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
451.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
452.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
453.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	34 
454.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
455.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
456.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	34 
457.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
458.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
459.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
460.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
461.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
462.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	34 
463.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	34 
464.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
465.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	33 
466.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
467.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
468.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
469.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
470.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
471.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
472.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
473.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
474.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
475.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
476.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	32 
477.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
478.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	31 
479.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
480.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	31 
481.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
482.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
483.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
484.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
485.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	30 
486.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
487.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
488.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
489.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
490.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
491.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	30 
492.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
493.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	30 
494.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
495.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
496.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
497.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
498.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
499.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
*500.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 *
501.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
502.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
503.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
504.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
505.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
506.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
507.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
508.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	27 
509.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
510.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
511.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
512.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
513.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
514.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	26 
515.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
516.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
517.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
518.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
519.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
520.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
521.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
522.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
523.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	25 
524.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
525.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
526.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
527.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	25 
528.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
529.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
530.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
531.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
532.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
533.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
534.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
535.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
536.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
537.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
538.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
539.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
540.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
541.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
542.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
543.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
544.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
545.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
546.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
547.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
548.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
549.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
550.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
551.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
552.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
553.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
554.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
555.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
556.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
557.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
558.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
559.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
560.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
561.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
562.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
563.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
564.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
565.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	22 
566.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
567.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
568.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	22 
569.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
570.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
571.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
572.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
573.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
574.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
575.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
576.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
577.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	22 
578.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
579.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
580.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
581.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	21 
582.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
583.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	21 
584.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
585.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
586.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
587.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
588.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
589.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
590.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
591.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
592.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
593.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
594.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
595.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
596.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
597.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
598.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	20 
599.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
*600.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 *
601.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
602.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
603.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	20 
604.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
605.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
606.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
607.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
608.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
609.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
610.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
611.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
612.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
613.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
614.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
615.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
616.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
617.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
618.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
619.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
620.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
621.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
622.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
623.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
624.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
625.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
626.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
627.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
628.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
629.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
630.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
631.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
632.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
633.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
634.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
635.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
636.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
637.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
638.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
639.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
640.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
641.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
642.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	18 
643.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
644.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
645.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
646.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
647.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
648.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
649.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
650.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	18 
651.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
652.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
653.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
654.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
655.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
656.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	17 
657.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
658.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
659.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	17 
660.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
661.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
662.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
663.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	17 
664.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
665.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
666.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	16 
667.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
668.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
669.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
670.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
671.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
672.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
673.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
674.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
675.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	16 
676.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
677.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
678.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
679.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
680.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
681.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	16 
682.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
683.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
684.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
685.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	16 
686.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
687.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
688.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
689.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
690.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	15 
691.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
692.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
693.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
694.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
695.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	15 
696.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
697.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
698.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
699.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
*700.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 *
701.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
702.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
703.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
704.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
705.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
706.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
707.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
708.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
709.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
710.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
711.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
712.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
713.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
714.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
715.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
716.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
717.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
718.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
719.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
720.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
721.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
722.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
723.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
724.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
725.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
726.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
727.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
728.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
729.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
730.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
731.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
732.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
733.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
734.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
735.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	14 
736.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
737.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
738.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
739.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
740.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
741.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
742.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
743.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
744.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
745.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
746.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
747.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
748.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
749.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
750.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
751.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
752.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
753.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
754.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
755.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
756.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
757.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
758.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
759.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
760.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
761.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
762.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
763.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
764.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
765.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
766.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
767.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
768.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
769.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
770.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	12 
771.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
772.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
773.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
774.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
775.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
776.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
777.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
778.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	12 
779.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
780.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
781.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
782.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
783.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
784.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
785.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
786.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
787.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
788.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
789.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
790.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
791.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
792.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
793.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
794.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
795.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
796.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
797.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
798.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
799.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
*800.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 *
801.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
802.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	11 
803.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
804.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
805.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
806.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
807.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
808.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
809.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
810.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
811.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
812.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
813.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
814.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
815.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
816.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
817.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
818.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
819.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	10 
820.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	10 
821.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
822.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
823.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
824.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
825.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
826.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
827.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
828.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
829.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
830.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
831.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
832.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
833.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
834.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
835.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
836.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
837.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	10 
838.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
839.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
840.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
841.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
842.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
843.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
844.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
845.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
846.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	10 
847.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
848.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
849.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
850.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
851.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
852.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
853.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
854.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
855.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
856.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
857.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
858.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
859.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
860.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
861.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
862.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
863.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
864.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
865.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
866.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
867.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
868.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
869.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
870.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
871.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
872.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	9 
873.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
874.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
875.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
876.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
877.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
878.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
879.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
880.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
881.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
882.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
883.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
884.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
885.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
886.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
887.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
888.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9 
889.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
890.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
891.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
892.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
893.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
894.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
895.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
896.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
897.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
898.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
899.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
*900.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 *
901.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
902.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
903.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
904.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
905.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
906.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
907.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
908.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
909.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
910.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
911.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
912.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
913.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
914.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
915.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
916.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
917.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
918.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
919.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
920.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
921.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
922.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
923.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
924.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
925.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
926.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
927.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
928.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
929.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
930.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
931.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
932.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
933.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
934.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
935.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
936.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
937.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
938.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
939.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
940.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
941.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
942.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
943.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
944.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
945.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
946.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
947.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
948.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
949.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
950.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
951.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
952.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	8 
953.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
954.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
955.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
956.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
957.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
958.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
959.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
960.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	8 
961.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
962.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
963.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
964.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
965.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
966.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
967.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
968.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
969.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
970.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
971.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
972.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
973.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
974.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
975.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
976.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
977.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
978.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
979.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
980.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
981.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
982.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
983.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
984.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
985.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	8 
986.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
987.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
988.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	8 
989.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
990.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	8 
991.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
992.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
993.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
994.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
995.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
996.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
997.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
998.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
999.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
*1000.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 *
1001.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1002.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1003.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1004.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1005.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1006.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1007.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1008.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1009.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1010.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1011.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1012.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1013.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1014.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1015.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1016.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1017.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1018.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1019.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1020.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1021.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1022.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1023.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1024.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1025.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1026.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1027.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1028.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1029.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1030.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1031.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1032.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1033.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1034.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1035.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1036.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1037.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1038.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1039.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1040.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1041.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1042.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1043.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1044.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1045.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1046.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1047.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1048.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1049.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1050.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1051.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1052.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1053.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1054.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1055.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1056.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	7 
1057.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1058.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1059.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1060.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1061.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1062.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1063.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1064.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1065.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1066.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1067.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1068.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1069.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1070.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1071.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1072.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1073.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1074.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1075.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1076.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	7 
1077.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1078.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1079.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1080.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1081.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1082.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1083.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1084.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1085.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1086.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1087.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1088.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1089.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1090.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1091.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1092.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1093.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1094.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1095.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1096.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1097.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1098.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1099.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
*1100.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 *
1101.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1102.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1103.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1104.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1105.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1106.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1107.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1108.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1109.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1110.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1111.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1112.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1113.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1114.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1115.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1116.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1117.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1118.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1119.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1120.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1121.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1122.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1123.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1124.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1125.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1126.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1127.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1128.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1129.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1130.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1131.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1132.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1133.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1134.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1135.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1136.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1137.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1138.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1139.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1140.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1141.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1142.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1143.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1144.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1145.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1146.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1147.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1148.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1149.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1150.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1151.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1152.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1153.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1154.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	5 
1155.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1156.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1157.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1158.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1159.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1160.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1161.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1162.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1163.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1164.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1165.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1166.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1167.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1168.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1169.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1170.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1171.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1172.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1173.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1174.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1175.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1176.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1177.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1178.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1179.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1180.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1181.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1182.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1183.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1184.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1185.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1186.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1187.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1188.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1189.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1190.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1191.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1192.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1193.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1194.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1195.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1196.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	5 
1197.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1198.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1199.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
*1200.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 *
1201.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1202.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1203.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1204.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1205.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1206.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1207.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1208.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1209.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1210.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1211.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1212.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1213.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1214.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1215.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1216.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	5 
1217.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1218.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1219.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1220.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1221.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1222.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1223.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1224.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1225.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1226.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	5 
1227.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1228.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1229.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1230.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1231.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1232.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1233.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1234.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1235.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1236.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	4 
1237.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1238.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1239.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1240.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1241.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1242.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1243.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1244.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1245.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1246.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1247.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1248.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1249.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1250.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1251.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1252.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1253.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1254.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1255.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1256.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1257.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1258.	Grace Kelly, MC/USA, 12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1259.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1260.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1261.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1262.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1263.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1264.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1265.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1266.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1267.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1268.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1269.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1270.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1271.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1272.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1273.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1274.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1275.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1276.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1277.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1278.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1279.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1280.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1281.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1282.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1283.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1284.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1285.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1286.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1287.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1288.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1289.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1290.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1291.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1292.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1293.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1294.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1295.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1296.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1297.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1298.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1299.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
*1300.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	4 *
1301.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1302.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1303.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1304.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1305.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1306.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1307.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1308.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1309.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1310.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1311.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1312.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1313.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1314.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1315.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen), D, 25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1316.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1317.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1318.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1319.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	3 
1320.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1321.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1322.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1323.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1324.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1325.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1326.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1327.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1328.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1329.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1330.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1331.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1332.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1333.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1334.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1335.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1336.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	3 
1337.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1338.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1339.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1340.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1341.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1342.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1343.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1344.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1345.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1346.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1347.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1348.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1349.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1350.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1351.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1352.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1353.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1354.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1355.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1356.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1357.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1358.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1359.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1360.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1361.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1362.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1363.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1364.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1365.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1366.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1367.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1368.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1369.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1370.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1371.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1372.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1373.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1374.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1375.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1376.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1377.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1378.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1379.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3 
1380.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1381.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1382.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1383.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1384.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1385.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1386.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1387.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1388.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1389.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1390.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1391.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1392.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1393.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1394.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1395.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1396.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1397.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1398.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1399.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
*1400.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 *
1401.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1402.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1403.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1404.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1405.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1406.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1407.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1408.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1409.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1410.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1411.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1412.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1413.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1414.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1415.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1416.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1417.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1418.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1419.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1420.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1421.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1422.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1423.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1424.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1425.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1426.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1427.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1428.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1429.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1430.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1431.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1432.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1433.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1434.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1435.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1436.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1437.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1438.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1439.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1440.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1441.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1442.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1443.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1444.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1445.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1446.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1447.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1448.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1449.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1450.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1451.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1452.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1453.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1454.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	2 
1455.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1456.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1457.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1458.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1459.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1460.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1461.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1462.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1463.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1464.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1465.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,26.12.14 in Trostberg,1 
1466.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1467.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1468.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1469.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1470.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1471.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1472.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1473.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1474.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1475.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1476.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1477.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1478.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1479.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1480.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1481.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1482.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1483.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1484.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1485.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1486.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1487.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1488.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1489.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1490.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1491.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1492.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1493.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1494.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1495.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1496.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1497.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1498.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1499.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
*1500.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 *
1501.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1502.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1503.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1504.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn ) D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1505.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1506.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1507.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1508.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1509.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1510.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1511.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1512.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1513.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1514.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1515.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1516.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1517.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1518.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1519.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1520.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1521.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1522.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1523.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	1 
1524.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1525.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1526.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1527.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1528.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1529.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1530.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1531.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1532.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1 
1533.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1534.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1535.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1536.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1537.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1538.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1539.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1540.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1541.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1542.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1543.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1544.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1545.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1546.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	1 
1547.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1548.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1549.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1550.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1551.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1552.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1553.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1554.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1555.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1556.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1557.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1558.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1559.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1560.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1561.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1562.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1563.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	1 
1564.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1565.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


 TOP 10 International: 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1802
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1446
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1106
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1027
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	892
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	794
8.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 767
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	764
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 714

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2145
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1776
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1352
4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1310
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1054
8.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	881
9..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	844
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	839



* Gruß congo64 und Walt*


----------



## ch2004 (17 Juli 2014)

Mein Voting für den *Juli 2014:*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Susanne Langhans
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Kristina Lüdke
6. Stephanie Meißner
7. Susi Brandt
8. Tina Zemmrich
9. Anna Kraft
10. Sarah Tacke


----------



## RockingSheep (24 Juli 2014)

Juli 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachel Miner
5. Anna Torv
6. Susan Link
7. Sarah Tacke
8. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Tina Zemmrich


----------



## Ryan Atwood (24 Juli 2014)

1. Angela Finger Erben
2. Mila Kunis
3. Helene Fischer
4. Katy Perry
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Emilia Clarke
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Caroline Wozniacki
9. Janina Uhse
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## gtotheg77 (25 Juli 2014)

1.Anna Kournikova
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Michelle Hunziker
4.Collien Fernandes
5.Jasmin Wagner
6.Jasmin Schwiers
7.Tila Tequilla
8.Jeanette Biedermann
9.Susanne Bormann
10.Jessica Alba


----------



## StefanKa (26 Juli 2014)

1. Svenja Jung





2. Janina Uhse





3. Lena Gercke 





4. Alexandra Neldel





5. Britt Hagedorn





6. Anneke Dürkopp





7. Kathy Weber





8. Sarah Bogen





9. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger

*Bild zu gro0*

10. Sarah Hannemann


----------



## pofgo (26 Juli 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. Nicola Peltz
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica Alba 
9. Leighton meester 
10.Taylor Spreitler


----------



## Don Sven (26 Juli 2014)

Stimmabgabe Juli 2014

1. Mary Muhsal

*Bild zu groß gelöscht*

2. Katrin Heß





3. Stefanie Bock





4. Sarah Bogen





5. Jessica Ginkel





6. Lisa Bund





7. Annemarie Eilfeld

Link gelöscht

8. Sarah Ulrich





9. Jasmin Lord





10. Yvonne Burbach





10. Mascha Müller

*Bild zu groß*

10. Kristina Dörfer


----------



## Apus72 (26 Juli 2014)

Juli - Voting :

01. Rachael Leigh Cook

02. Chloe Moretz

03. Abigail Breslin

04. Ksenia Solo

05. Annasophia Robb

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson


----------



## PromiFan (28 Juli 2014)

Hier mal meine Stimme für Juli:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Anja Kling
4.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
5.) Kate Middleton
6.) Catherine Vogel
7.) Sandra Maria Gronewald
8.) Caren Miosga
9.) Tina Ruland
10.) Nadja Uhl


----------



## maggi77 (28 Juli 2014)

Ich fang mal für August an!

1. Ramona Drews
2. Mariah Carey
3. Adrianne Curry
4. Angela Karpova
5. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
6. Carmen Electra
7. Joelina Drews
8. Verona Pooth
9. Mariella Ahrens
10.Yasmin Filali


----------



## Schweizer (29 Juli 2014)

Juli 2014


Nina Dobrev
Kaya Scodelario
Leigh Lezark
Alicia Vikander
Ashley Tisdale
Lyndsy Fonseca
Sarah Gadon
Ashley Greene
Nicola Peltz
Mila Kunis


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juli 2014)

War wieder keine einfache Sache und es gibt auch ein paar Veränderungen.

Juli 2014


*Bar Refaeli* :jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev
Emily Osment
Becki Newton
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Miranda Kerr; Irina Shayk
Pia Toscano
Nicola Peltz
Minka Kelly
Missy Peregrym; Lyndsy Fonseca


----------



## dabi (31 Juli 2014)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Jennifer Aniston
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Megan Fox
8.Sylvie Van der vaart
9.Mila Kunis
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## Hehnii (1 Aug. 2014)

Hier meine Juliwertung 2014: 



1. Hayley Atwell 







2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Emily Osment
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Kimberley Garner
6. Claire Holt
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Minka Kelly
10. Diane Kruger

:thx: fürs berücksichtigen trotz der leichten Verspätung.


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Aug. 2014)

August-Wertung 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Rachael Taylor*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Ilse DeLange*



 

*05. Sarah Gadon*





*06. Delta Goodrem*



 

*07. Lily James*





*08. Felicity Jones*



 

*09. Kimberley Garner*



 

*10. Taylor Schilling, USA, 27.07.84 in Boston, Massachusetts/USA*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Aug. 2014)

August-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Victoria Justice
4. Emma Roberts
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Jessica Alba
7. Melissa Benoist
8. Blake Lively
9. Kimberley Garner
10. Peyton Roi List


----------



## Claudia (1 Aug. 2014)

*Wenn ihr in euren Rankings Bilder postet dann bitte nur als thumbnails und natürlich von euch selbst hochgeladen hotlinking ist bei uns verboten manche sollten nocheinmal in die Regeln schauen*

​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2014)

August-Voting:

1. Ana Ivanovic
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Janina Uhse
4. Annika Kipp
5. Yvonne Strahovski
6. Helene Fischer
7. Renee (Young) Paquette
8. Mila Kunis
9. Saraya-Jade Bevis
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Afefan (1 Aug. 2014)

August:

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Eva-Maria Lemke
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Emma Watson
6. Garbine Muguruza
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Miriam Wimmer
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Larissa Marolt


----------



## tort3 (1 Aug. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Diane Willems
4. Sarah Engels
5. Joelina Drews
6. Helene Fischer
7. Sarah Bogen
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Ava Sambora
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2014)

*.... und hier ist Walts Voting für den Monat August 2014:*

1. Svenja Jung





2. Lena Gercke





3. Felicitas Woll





4. Valea Scalabrino





5. Sarah Bogen





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Sarah Stork





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Yana Gercke





10. Sophie Marceau






Gruß Walt

P.S.: Und nochmal 1000 Dank an Congo für seine großartige und aufopferungsvolle Arbeit !


----------



## benedikt (2 Aug. 2014)

Hier mein August Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Irina Shayk
05.Julie Henderson
06. Nastya Kunskaya
07. Izabel Goulart
08. Miranda Kerr
09. Anja Leuenberger
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## Don Sven (2 Aug. 2014)

August 14

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Amanda Seyfried





3. Janina Flieger





4, Lena Gercke





5. Barbara Schöneberger





6. Britt Hagedorn





7. Stefanie Giesinger





8. Joy Lee Juana Abiola-Müller





9. Nadine Menz





10. Viktoria Rebensburg


----------



## tino2003 (2 Aug. 2014)

Hier mein August:

1. Delta Goodrem :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## christinalover (2 Aug. 2014)

1.Christina Aguilera



2. Bea Peters
3. Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Anneke Dürkopp
9. Sharmell Huffman
10. Barbie Blank


----------



## ManuN (3 Aug. 2014)

08/14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Sandra Schneiders	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Andrea Kaiser	
7. Maira Rothe	
8. Angela Finger Erben	
9. Annika Kipp	
10. Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## hound815 (3 Aug. 2014)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Liv Tyler 


 
3. Diane Kruger 


 
4. Jennifer Morrison 


 
5. Gemma Arterton


 
6. Maria Sharapova



7. Emma Watson - 8. Jennifer Lawrence


 
9. Charlize Theron 


 
10. Cameron Diaz


----------



## congo64 (3 Aug. 2014)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Stimme für Juli:
> 
> 1.) Judith Rakers
> 2.) Helene Fischer
> ...



*Zähle das schon mal für August - du hast für Juli bereits am 01.07.2014 gevotet *


----------



## congo64 (3 Aug. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Hier meine Juliwertung 2014:
> 
> :thx: fürs berücksichtigen trotz der leichten Verspätung.



* na da will ich mal ein Auge zudrücken - 1 Tag Verspätung sei gestattet ( gilt natürlich für alle  )*


----------



## StefanKa (3 Aug. 2014)

Meine August-Wertung:

1.Iris Mareike Steen





2. Luise Bähr





3. Katja Studt





4. Jessica Boehrs





5. Josefine Preuß





6. Sonsee Neu





7, Sophie Schütt





8. Janina Flieger





9. Svenja Jung





10. Henriette Richter-Röhl





10. Suzan Anbeh


----------



## congo64 (3 Aug. 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Megan Fox



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## gaertner23 (3 Aug. 2014)

Hier mein Augustvoting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Juliane Hennig
3. Sandra Thier und Anja Petzold
4. Anita Hofmann
5. Petra Frey
6. Cornelia wehmeyer
7. Annett Möller und Miriam Lange
8. Jennifer Knäble
9. Susi Brandt
10. Anja Heyde


----------



## kamy (4 Aug. 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak*


----------



## ch2004 (4 Aug. 2014)

Mein Voting für den *August 2014*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*




2. Nazan Eckes
3. Susanne Langhans
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Kristina Lüdke
6. Stephanie Meißner
7. Susi Brandt
8. Tina Zemmrich
9. Anna Kraft
10. Sarah Tacke


----------



## congo64 (4 Aug. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.08.2014 19:50 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2179 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1842 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1821	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1456 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1362 
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1321 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1122 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1062 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1047 
12.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	899 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	895 
14.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	886 
15.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
16.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846 
17.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	802 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	794 
19.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	790 
20.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	788 
21.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	768 
22.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	734 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	732 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	726 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	603 
28.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	592 
29.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	579 
30.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	558 
32.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	553 
33.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	550 
34.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	547 
35.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
36.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
37.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	519 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	511 
39.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	498 
41.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	498 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	491 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	452 
44.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	450 
45.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	447 
46.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
47.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	439 
48.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
49.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	417 
50.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	414 
51.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	413 
52.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	407 
53.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
54.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
55.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	404 
56.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
57.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
58.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	389 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	385 
60.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	383 
61.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	379 
62.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	378 
63.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	375 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	371 
65.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	369 
66.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	366 
67.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	364 
68.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
69.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	357 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	355 
71.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	341 
72.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	340 
73.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	339 
74.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	335 
75.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	335 
76.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	332 
77.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
78.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
79.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
80.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	320 
81.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
82.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
83.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
84.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	306 
85.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	302 
86.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	301 
87.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
88.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
89.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
90.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
91.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
92.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
93.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	284 
95.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	280 
96.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
97.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	277 
98.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
99.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	276 
*100.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	273 *
101.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	271 
102.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	267 
103.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	267 
104.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	266 
105.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
106.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	262 
107.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	261 
108.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	258 
109.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	254 
110.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
111.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
112.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	246 
114.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	245 
115.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
116.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	239 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	236 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	232 
119.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
120.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
121.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	228 
122.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	224 
123.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	222 
124.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
125.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
126.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
127.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	214 
128.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
129.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
130.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	211 
131.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
132.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
133.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	206 
134.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	205 
135.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
136.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
137.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
138.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	192 
139.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	191 
140.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	191 
141.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	189 
142.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
143.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	185 
144.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
145.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
146.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	181 
147.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
148.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
149.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	179 
150.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
151.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
152.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	179 
153.	Kelly Kelly(Barbara “Barbie” Blank), USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	177 
154.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
155.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
156.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
157.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	169 
158.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
159.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
160.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	164 
161.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	164 
162.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	163 
163.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
164.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
165.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	161 
166.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
167.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	160 
168.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	158 
169.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	158 
170.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
171.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	156 
172.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
173.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	156 
174.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
175.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	155 
176.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
177.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	154 
178.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	154 
179.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
180.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	153 
181.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
182.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	152 
183.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	150 
184.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
185.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
186.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	149 
187.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	149 
188.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
189.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	149 
190.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
191.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	146 
192.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
193.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
194.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
195.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
196.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	137 
197.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
198.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	135 
199.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
*200.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 *
201.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
202.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
203.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
204.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
205.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
206.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	123 
207.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
208.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
209.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
210.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	122 
211.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
212.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
213.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
214.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	118 
215.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	118 
216.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
217.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
218.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	116 
219.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	114 
220.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
221.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
222.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
223.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	110 
224.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
225.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
226.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
227.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	106 
228.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	106 
229.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
230.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
231.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
232.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	103 
233.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
234.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
235.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
236.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	100 
237.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	100 
238.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
239.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
240.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	99 
241.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	99 
242.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	99 
243.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
244.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	97 
245.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	97 
246.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
247.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	96 
248.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
249.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
250.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
251.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	95 
252.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
253.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	94 
254.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	93 
255.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
256.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
257.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	93 
258.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	92 
259.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
260.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
261.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	91 
262.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	90 
263.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
264.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
265.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	89 
266.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
267.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	88 
268.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	87 
269.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
270.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
271.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
272.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	85 
273.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
274.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
275.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
276.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
277.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	83 
278.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
279.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	82 
280.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	81 
281.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
282.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
283.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
284.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
285.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
286.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
287.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	79 
288.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
289.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
290.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	78 
291.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
292.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
293.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	77 
294.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	76 
295.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
296.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	75 
297.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	73 
298.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
299.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
*300.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 *
301.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
302.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
303.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
304.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	72 
305.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	71 
306.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
307.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	69 
308.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
309.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
310.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	69 
311.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
312.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	68 
313.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
314.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	67 
315.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	67 
316.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	66 
317.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	66 
318.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	66 
319.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
320.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
321.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
322.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
323.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
324.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	63 
325.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	63 
326.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	62 
327.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	62 
328.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
329.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
330.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	60 
331.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
332.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
333.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
334.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
335.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
336.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
337.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	59 
338.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
339.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
340.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
341.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	57 
342.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
343.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
344.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
345.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	56 
346.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
347.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
348.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
349.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
350.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
351.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
352.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	54 
353.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	54 
354.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
355.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
356.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
357.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
358.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
359.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	53 
360.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
361.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
362.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
363.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	52 
364.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
365.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
366.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
367.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
368.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
369.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
370.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
371.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	50 
372.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	50 
373.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
374.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
375.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
376.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	48 
377.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
378.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
379.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
380.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
381.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	46 
382.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
383.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
384.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
385.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	46 
386.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
387.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
388.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
389.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	45 
390.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
391.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
392.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	45 
393.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
394.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
395.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
396.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
397.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
398.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
399.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
*400.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 *
401.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
402.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
403.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
404.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	43 
405.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
406.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	43 
407.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
408.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
409.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
410.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
411.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
412.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	42 
413.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	42 
414.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
415.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
416.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
417.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	41 
418.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
419.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
420.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
421.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
422.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
423.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	40 
424.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
425.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
426.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
427.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
428.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	38 
429.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	38 
430.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	38 
431.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
432.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	38 
433.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
434.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
435.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
436.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
437.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
438.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
439.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
440.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
441.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	37 
442.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
443.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
444.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
445.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
446.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
447.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
448.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
449.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
450.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
451.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
452.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
453.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
454.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	36 
455.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
456.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
457.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
458.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
459.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
460.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
461.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
462.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
463.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
464.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
465.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
466.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
467.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
468.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
469.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	34 
470.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
471.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
472.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
473.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
474.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
475.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
476.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	33 
477.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	32 
478.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
479.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
480.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
481.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
482.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
483.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
484.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
485.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
486.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
487.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
488.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
489.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
490.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	30 
491.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
492.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
493.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
494.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
495.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
496.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
497.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	29 
498.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
499.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
*500.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 *
501.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
502.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
503.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
504.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
505.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
506.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
507.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
508.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	28 
509.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
510.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
511.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
512.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
513.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	27 
514.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
515.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
516.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
517.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
518.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
519.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
520.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
521.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
522.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
523.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
524.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
525.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
526.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
527.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
528.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
529.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
530.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	25 
531.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
532.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
533.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	25 
534.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
535.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
536.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
537.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
538.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	24 
539.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
540.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
541.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
542.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
543.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
544.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
545.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
546.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
547.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
548.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
549.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
550.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
551.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
552.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
553.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
554.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
555.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
556.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
557.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
558.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	23 
559.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
560.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
561.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
562.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
563.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
564.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
565.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
566.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
567.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
568.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
569.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	22 
570.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
571.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
572.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
573.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
574.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
575.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
576.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
577.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
578.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
579.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
580.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
581.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
582.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
583.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
584.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
585.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
586.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
587.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
588.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
589.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
590.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
591.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
592.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
593.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
594.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
595.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	21 
596.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
597.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	21 
598.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
599.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
*600.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 *
601.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
602.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
603.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
604.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
605.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
606.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	20 
607.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
608.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
609.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
610.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
611.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
612.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
613.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
614.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
615.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
616.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
617.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
618.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
619.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
620.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
621.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	19 
622.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
623.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
624.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
625.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
626.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
627.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
628.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
629.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
630.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
631.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
632.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
633.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
634.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
635.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
636.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
637.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
638.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	19 
639.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
640.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
641.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
642.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
643.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
644.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
645.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
646.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
647.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
648.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
649.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
650.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	18 
651.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
652.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
653.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
654.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
655.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
656.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	18 
657.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
658.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
659.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
660.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
661.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
662.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
663.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
664.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
665.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	17 
666.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
667.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
668.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
669.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	17 
670.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
671.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
672.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
673.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
674.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
675.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	16 
676.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
677.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
678.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
679.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
680.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
681.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
682.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
683.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
684.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
685.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
686.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
687.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
688.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
689.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
690.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
691.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
692.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
693.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
694.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
695.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
696.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	15 
697.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
698.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
699.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
*700.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 *
701.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
702.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
703.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
704.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
705.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
706.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
707.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
708.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
709.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
710.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
711.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
712.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	15 
713.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
714.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
715.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	15 
716.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
717.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
718.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
719.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
720.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
721.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
722.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
723.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
724.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
725.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
726.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
727.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
728.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
729.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	14 
730.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
731.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
732.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
733.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
734.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
735.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
736.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
737.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
738.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
739.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
740.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
741.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
742.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
743.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	14 
744.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
745.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
746.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
747.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
748.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
749.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
750.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
751.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
752.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
753.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
754.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
755.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
756.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
757.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
758.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
759.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
760.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
761.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
762.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
763.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	13 
764.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
765.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
766.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
767.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
768.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
769.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
770.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
771.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
772.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
773.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
774.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
775.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
776.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	12 
777.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
778.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
779.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
780.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
781.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
782.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
783.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
784.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
785.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
786.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
787.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
788.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
789.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
790.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
791.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
792.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
793.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
794.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
795.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
796.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
797.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
798.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
799.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
*800.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 *
801.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
802.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
803.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
804.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
805.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
806.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
807.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
808.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
809.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
810.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
811.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
812.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
813.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
814.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
815.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
816.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
817.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
818.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
819.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
820.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
821.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
822.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
823.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
824.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
825.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
826.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
827.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	10 
828.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	10 
829.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
830.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
831.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
832.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
833.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
834.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
835.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
836.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
837.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
838.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
839.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
840.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
841.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
842.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
843.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
844.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
845.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
846.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
847.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
848.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
849.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
850.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
851.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
852.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
853.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
854.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
855.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
856.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
857.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
858.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
859.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
860.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
861.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
862.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
863.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
864.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
865.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
866.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
867.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
868.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
869.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
870.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
871.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
872.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
873.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
874.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
875.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
876.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
877.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
878.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
879.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
880.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
881.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
882.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
883.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
884.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
885.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
886.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
887.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
888.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
889.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
890.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
891.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
892.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
893.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
894.	Diana,Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
895.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
896.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
897.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
898.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
899.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
*900.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 *
901.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
902.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
903.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
904.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
905.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
906.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
907.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
908.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
909.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
910.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
911.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
912.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
913.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
914.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
915.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
916.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
917.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
918.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
919.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
920.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
921.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
922.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
923.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
924.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
925.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
926.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
927.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
928.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
929.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
930.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
931.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
932.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
933.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
934.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
935.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
936.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9 
937.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
938.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
939.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
940.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
941.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
942.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
943.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	9 
944.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
945.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
946.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
947.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
948.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
949.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
950.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
951.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
952.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
953.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
954.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
955.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
956.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
957.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
958.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
959.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
960.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	8 
961.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
962.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
963.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
964.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
965.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
966.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
967.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
968.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
969.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
970.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
971.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
972.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
973.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
974.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
975.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
976.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
977.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
978.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
979.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	8 
980.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
981.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
982.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
983.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
984.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
985.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
986.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
987.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
988.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
989.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
990.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
991.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
992.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
993.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
994.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
995.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
996.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
997.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	8 
998.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
999.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
*1000.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 *
1001.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA, 27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1002.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1003.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1004.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1005.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1006.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1007.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
1008.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1009.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1010.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1011.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1012.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1013.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1014.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1015.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1016.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1017.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1018.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	8 
1019.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1020.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1021.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1022.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1023.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1024.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1025.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1026.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1027.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1028.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1029.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1030.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1031.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	7 
1032.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1033.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1034.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1035.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1036.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1037.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1038.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1039.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1040.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1041.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1042.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1043.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1044.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1045.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1046.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	7 
1047.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1048.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1049.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1050.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1051.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1052.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1053.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1054.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1055.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1056.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1057.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1058.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	7 
1059.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1060.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1061.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1062.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1063.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1064.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1065.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1066.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1067.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1068.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1069.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1070.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1071.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1072.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1073.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1074.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1075.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1076.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1077.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1078.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1079.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1080.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1081.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1082.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1083.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1084.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1085.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1086.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1087.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1088.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1089.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1090.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1091.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1092.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1093.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1094.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1095.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1096.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1097.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1098.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1099.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
*1100.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 *
1101.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1102.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1103.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1104.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1105.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1106.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1107.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1108.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1109.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1110.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1111.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1112.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1113.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1114.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1115.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1116.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1117.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1118.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1119.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1120.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1121.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1122.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1123.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1124.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1125.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1126.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1127.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1128.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1129.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1130.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1131.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1132.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1133.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1134.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1135.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1136.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1137.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1138.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1139.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1140.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1141.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1142.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1143.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1144.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1145.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1146.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1147.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1148.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1149.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1150.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1151.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1152.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1153.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1154.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1155.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1156.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1157.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1158.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1159.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1160.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1161.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1162.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1163.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1164.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	5 
1165.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1166.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1167.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1168.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1169.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1170.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1171.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1172.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1173.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1174.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1175.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1176.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1177.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1178.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1179.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1180.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1181.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1182.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1183.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1184.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1185.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1186.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1187.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1188.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1189.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1190.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1191.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1192.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1193.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1194.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1195.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1196.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1197.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1198.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1199.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
*1200.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 *
1201.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1202.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1203.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1204.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1205.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1206.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1207.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1208.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1209.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1210.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1211.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1212.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1213.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1214.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1215.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1216.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1217.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1218.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1219.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1220.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1221.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1222.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1223.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1224.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1225.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH, 10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1226.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1227.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1228.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1229.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1230.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1231.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1232.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1233.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1234.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	5 
1235.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1236.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1237.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1238.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1239.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1240.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1241.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1242.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1243.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1244.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1245.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1246.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1247.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1248.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1249.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1250.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1251.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1252.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1253.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1254.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1255.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1256.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1257.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1258.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1259.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1260.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1261.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1262.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1263.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1264.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1265.	Grace Kelly, MC/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1266.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1267.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1268.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1269.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1270.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1271.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1272.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1273.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1274.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1275.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1276.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1277.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1278.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1279.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1280.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1281.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1282.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1283.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1284.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1285.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1286.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1287.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1288.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1289.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB, 10.10.85 in Abergavenny	4 
1290.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1291.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1292.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1293.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1294.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1295.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1296.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1297.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1298.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1299.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
*1300.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 *
1301.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1302.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1303.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1304.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1305.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1306.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1307.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1308.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1309.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1310.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1311.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1312.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1313.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1314.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1315.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1316.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1317.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1318.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1319.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1320.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1321.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1322.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1323.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1324.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1325.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1326.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1327.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1328.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1329.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1330.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1331.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1332.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1333.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1334.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1335.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1336.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1337.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1338.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1339.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1340.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1341.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1342.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1343.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1344.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1345.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1346.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1347.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1348.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1349.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1350.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1351.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1352.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1353.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1354.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1355.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1356.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1357.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1358.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1359.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1360.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1361.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1362.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1363.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1364.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1365.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1366.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1367.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1368.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1369.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1370.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1371.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1372.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1373.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1374.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1375.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1376.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1377.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1378.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1379.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1380.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	3 
1381.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1382.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1383.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1384.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1385.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1386.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1387.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1388.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1389.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1390.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1391.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1392.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1393.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1394.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1395.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1396.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1397.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1398.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1399.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
*1400.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 *
1401.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1402.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1403.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1404.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1405.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1406.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1407.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	2 
1408.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1409.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1410.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1411.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1412.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1413.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1414.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1415.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1416.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1417.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1418.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1419.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1420.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1421.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1422.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1423.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1424.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1425.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1426.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1427.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1428.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	2 
1429.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1430.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1431.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1432.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1433.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1434.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1435.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1436.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1437.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1438.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1439.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1440.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1441.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1442.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1443.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1444.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1445.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1446.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1447.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1448.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	2 
1449.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1450.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1451.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1452.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1453.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1454.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1455.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1456.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1457.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1458.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1459.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1460.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1461.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1462.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1463.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1464.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1465.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1466.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1467.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1468.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1469.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1470.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1471.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1472.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg,	1 
1473.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1474.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1475.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1476.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1477.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1478.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1479.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1480.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1481.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1482.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1483.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA, 08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1484.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1485.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1486.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1487.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1488.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1489.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1490.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1491.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1492.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1493.	Ellen Arnhold,	D, 08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1494.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1495.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1496.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1497.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1498.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1499.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
*1500.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 *
1501.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1502.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1503.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1504.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1505.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1506.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1507.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1508.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1509.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1510.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1511.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn ) D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1512.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1513.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1514.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1515.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1516.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1517.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1518.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1519.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1520.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1521.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1522.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1523.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1524.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1525.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1526.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1527.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1528.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1529.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1530.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1531.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1532.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1533.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1534.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1535.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1536.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1537.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1538.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1539.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1540.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1541.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1542.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1543.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1544.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1545.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1546.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1547.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1548.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	1 
1549.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1550.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1 
1551.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1552.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1553.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1554.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1555.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1556.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1557.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1558.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1559.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1560.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1561.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1562.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	1 
1563.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1564.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1565.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1566.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1567.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1568.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1569.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1570.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1571.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1821
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1456
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1122
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1047
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	895
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	794
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	788
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 768
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 732

* TOP 10 Germany: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2179
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1842
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1362
4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1321
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1062
8.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	899
9..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	886
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Emil Müller (6 Aug. 2014)

Mein August-Ranking

1. Sandra Thier
2. Jennifer Aniston
3. Kirsten Rademacher
4. Maria Furtwängler
5. Catherine Vogel
6. Marie Bäumer
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Alissa Jung
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Kamilla Senjo


----------



## Cradlerocker (7 Aug. 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Rita Ora
4) Selena Gomez
5) Lena Lotzen
6) Sarah Romert
7) Ana Ivanovic
8) Tatiana Maslany
9) Lena Meyer-Landrut
10) Ali Krieger


----------



## Ryan Atwood (7 Aug. 2014)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Katy Perry
3. Mila Kunis
4. Angela Finger Erben
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Caroline Wozniacki
9. Janina Uhse
10. Britney Spears


----------



## Cav (8 Aug. 2014)

August 2014

1. Sylvie Meis


 

2. Irina Shayk




3. Emily Ratajkowski




4. Izabel Goulart


 

5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Nina Agdal




7. Michelle Keegan


 

8. Federica Nargi (*05.02.1990 in Rom/I)




9. Alice Greczyn (*06.02.1986 in Walnut Creek/USA)


 

10. Carla Ossa




10. Sandra Speichert


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2014)

*1. Hayley Williams*


 

*2. LaFee*


 

*3. Chloe Moretz*


 

*4. Linda Marlen Runge*


 

*5. Rihanna*


 

*6. Rita Ora*


 

*7. Paige*




*8. Kristen Stewart*


 

*9. Emma Watson*


 

*10. Léa Seydoux*


----------



## hsvmann (10 Aug. 2014)

*08/13*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Ralf1972 (10 Aug. 2014)

1.	*Linda de Mol*
2.	Emma Watson
3.	Catherine Mountbatten
4.	Frauke Ludowig
5.	Sylvie Meis
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Mareile Höppner
9.	Jennifer Aniston
10.	Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## Sachse (10 Aug. 2014)

August Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Anna Kendrick
3. Rita Ora
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Andre579 (11 Aug. 2014)

Selena gomez ganz klaaar


----------



## Death Row (11 Aug. 2014)

Andre579 schrieb:


> Selena gomez ganz klaaar


*
Top 10* bitte


----------



## Anakin (14 Aug. 2014)

1. Georgia Jones
2. Kaylani Lei
3. Helene Fischer
4. Lena Meyer Landrut
5. Anna Heesch
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Alektra Blue 
8. Saraya-Jade Bevis
9. Micaela Schäfer
10. Carmen Rivera


----------



## Apus72 (16 Aug. 2014)

August '14


01. Rachael Leigh Cook

02. Chloe Moretz

03. Abigail Breslin

04. Ksenia Solo

05. Annasophia Robb

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Aug. 2014)

August 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachel Miner
5. Anna Torv
6. Susan Link
7. Sarah Tacke
8. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Tina Zemmrich


----------



## dabi (27 Aug. 2014)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Ana Ivanovic
3.Megan Fox
4.Jessica Biel
5.Sylvie Meis
6.Irina Shayk
7.Anna Kournikova
8.Maria Sharapova
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## pofgo (29 Aug. 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. Nicola Peltz
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica ALba 
9. Katy Perry
10.Taylor Spreitler, Gemma Arterton, *Maggie Grace*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2014)

August 2014


*Bar Refaeli*






 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Becki Newton
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Irina Shayk
Jessica Alba
Olivia Holt 
Victoria Justice 
Kelli Berglund 
Katherine McNamara, USA, 25.11.95 in xxxxx


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Aug. 2014)

1. Nina Dobrev
2. Jana Kramer
3. Helene Fischer
4. Jessica Alba (Welcome back!)
5. Lena Gercke
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Sara Carbonero
8. Michelle Keegan
9. Jelena Ristic
10. Ashley Tisdale


----------



## FAXE001de (31 Aug. 2014)

1. Kelly Brook
2. Natasha Henstridge
3. Nelly Furtado


----------



## Hehnii (31 Aug. 2014)

Hier meine Augustwertung 2014:


1. Hayley Atwell 





 
2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Emily Osment
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Kimberley Garner
6. Claire Holt
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Minka Kelly
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2014)

FAXE001de schrieb:


> 1. Kelly Brook
> 2. Natasha Henstridge
> 3. Nelly Furtado



Danke für deine Teilnahme und als Tipp, vielleicht nominierst du nächstes Mal 10 Damen, denn so bekommt deine Favoritin laut unseren Regeln nur 3 anstatt 10 Punkte


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.08.2014 22:40 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2191 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1866 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1831	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1456 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1363 
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
7.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1337 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1145 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1067 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1059 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	921 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	906 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	899 
15.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
16.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846 
17.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	807 
18.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	796 
19.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	794 
21.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	768 
22.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	736 
23.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	734 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	728 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	603 
28.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	597 
29.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	592 
30.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	571 
31.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	564 
32.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
33.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	558 
34.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	551 
35.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
36.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
37.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	520 
38.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	519 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	511 
40.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
41.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	498 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	491 
43.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	459 
44.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	453 
45.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	447 
46.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	447 
47.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	427 
49.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
50.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	417 
51.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	414 
52.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	409 
53.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	407 
54.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
55.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
56.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	404 
57.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	395 
58.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
59.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
60.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	387 
61.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	385 
62.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	383 
63.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	378 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	375 
65.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	371 
66.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	369 
67.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	366 
68.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
69.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	358 
70.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	357 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	355 
72.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	348 
73.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	346 
74.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	345 
75.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	341 
76.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	340 
77.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
78.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
79.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
80.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
81.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
82.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
83.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	313 
84.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
85.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	306 
86.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	301 
87.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
88.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
89.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
90.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
91.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
92.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
93.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
94.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	286 
95.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	284 
96.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	280 
97.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
98.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	277 
99.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
*100.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	274 *
101.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	273 
102.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	269 
103.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	268 
104.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	267 
105.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
106.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	263 
107.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	262 
108.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	258 
109.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	258 
110.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
111.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	251 
113.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
114.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	245 
115.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
116.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	239 
117.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	238 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	238 
119.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	236 
120.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
121.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
122.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	227 
123.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	224 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	222 
125.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
126.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
127.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	216 
128.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
129.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D, 213 
130.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
131.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	211 
132.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
133.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	206 
135.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
136.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
137.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
138.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	192 
139.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	192 
140.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	191 
141.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	189 
142.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	189 
143.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	188 
144.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	185 
146.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
147.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
148.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
149.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	179 
151.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
152.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
153.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	177 
154.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
155.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	176 
156.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	173 
157.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	171 
159.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	170 
160.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
161.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
162.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
163.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	166 
164.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	165 
165.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	164 
166.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	163 
167.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
168.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	161 
170.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
171.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	158 
172.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	158 
173.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	157 
174.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
175.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	156 
176.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	156 
177.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
178.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	155 
179.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
180.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
181.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	154 
182.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
183.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	153 
184.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
185.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	151 
186.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	151 
187.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
188.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
189.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	149 
190.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
191.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
192.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	146 
193.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
194.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
195.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
196.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	139 
197.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
198.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	137 
199.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
*200.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 *
201.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
202.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
204.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
205.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
206.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
207.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	123 
208.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
209.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
210.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
211.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
212.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
213.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	120 
214.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
215.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	120 
216.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	118 
217.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
218.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
219.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	116 
220.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	114 
221.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	113 
222.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
223.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
224.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
225.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
226.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
227.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor( Kate Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading,107 
228.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
229.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	107 
230.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
231.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
232.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
233.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
234.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	103 
235.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
236.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	103 
237.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
238.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	101 
239.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
240.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	100 
241.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
242.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	99 
243.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	99 
244.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	99 
245.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	98 
246.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
247.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	97 
248.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	97 
249.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
250.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	96 
251.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
252.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
253.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
254.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	95 
255.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
256.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	93 
257.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
258.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
259.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
260.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
261.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	91 
262.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	90 
263.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
264.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
265.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	89 
266.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
267.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	88 
268.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	88 
269.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	87 
270.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
271.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
272.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	85 
273.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
274.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
275.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
276.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
277.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
278.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	83 
279.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
280.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	82 
281.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	81 
282.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
283.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
284.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
285.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
286.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
287.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
288.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	79 
289.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
290.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
291.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	78 
292.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
293.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
294.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	77 
295.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
296.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	75 
297.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	75 
298.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	74 
299.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	73 
*300.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 *
301.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	73 
302.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73 
303.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
304.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	73 
305.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	72 
306.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
307.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
308.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
309.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	71 
310.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	70 
311.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
312.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	69 
313.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
314.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
315.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	69 
316.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
317.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	68 
318.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
319.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	66 
320.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	66 
321.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
322.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
323.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	63 
324.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
325.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
326.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
327.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	63 
328.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	63 
329.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	62 
330.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	62 
331.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
332.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
333.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	60 
334.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
335.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
336.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
337.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
338.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
339.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
340.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	59 
341.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
342.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	58 
343.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
344.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
345.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
346.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
347.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
348.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
349.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	56 
350.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
351.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
352.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
353.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
354.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
355.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
356.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
357.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
358.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
359.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
360.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	53 
361.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
362.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
363.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
364.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
365.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
366.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
367.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
368.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
369.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
370.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
371.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	50 
372.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	50 
373.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	50 
374.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
375.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	49 
376.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	49 
377.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
378.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
379.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
380.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	48 
381.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
382.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	47 
383.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
384.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
385.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	46 
386.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	46 
387.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
388.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	46 
389.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
390.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
391.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	46 
392.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
393.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
394.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
395.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
396.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
397.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
398.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
399.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
*400.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 *
401.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
402.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	44 
403.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
404.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
405.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
406.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
407.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
408.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
409.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	43 
410.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
411.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
412.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
413.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
414.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
415.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
416.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	42 
417.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
418.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
419.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
420.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	41 
421.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
422.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
423.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
424.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
425.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
426.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
427.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
428.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
429.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
430.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
431.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	38 
432.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
433.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	38 
434.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
435.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
436.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
437.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
438.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
439.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
440.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
441.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
442.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	37 
443.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
444.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
445.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
446.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
447.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
448.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
449.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
450.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
451.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
452.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
453.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
454.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
455.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	36 
456.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	36 
457.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
458.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
459.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
460.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
461.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
462.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
463.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
464.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
465.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
466.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
467.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
468.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
469.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
470.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
471.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
472.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
473.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	33 
474.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
475.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
476.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
477.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
478.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	32 
479.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	32 
480.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
481.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	32 
482.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
483.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
484.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
485.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	32 
486.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
487.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
488.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
489.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
490.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
491.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
492.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
493.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
494.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
495.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
496.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
497.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
498.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
499.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*500.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	29 *
501.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
502.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
503.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
504.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	29 
505.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
506.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
507.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
508.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
509.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
510.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
511.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	28 
512.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	28 
513.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
514.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
515.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
516.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
517.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
518.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
519.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
520.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
521.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
522.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
523.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
524.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
525.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
526.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
527.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
528.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
529.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
530.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
531.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
532.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
533.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
534.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
535.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
536.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
537.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
538.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	25 
539.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
540.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
541.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
542.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
543.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
544.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
545.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
546.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
547.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
548.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
549.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
550.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
551.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
552.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
553.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
554.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
555.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
556.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
557.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
558.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	23 
559.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
560.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	23 
561.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
562.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
563.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
564.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22 
565.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
566.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
567.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
568.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	22 
569.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	22 
570.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
571.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	22 
572.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
573.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
574.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
575.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
576.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
577.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
578.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
579.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
580.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
581.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
582.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
583.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
584.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
585.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
586.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
587.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
588.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
589.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
590.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
591.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
592.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
593.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
594.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
595.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
596.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
597.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
598.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	21 
599.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*600.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
601.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
602.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
603.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
604.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
605.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
606.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
607.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
608.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	20 
609.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
610.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
611.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
612.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
613.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
614.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
615.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
616.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
617.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
618.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
619.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
620.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
621.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
622.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
623.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	19 
624.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
625.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
626.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
627.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
628.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
629.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
630.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
631.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	19 
632.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
633.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
634.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
635.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
636.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
637.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
638.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
639.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
640.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
641.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	19 
642.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
643.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
644.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
645.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
646.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
647.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
648.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
649.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
650.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
651.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
652.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
653.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
654.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
655.	Marion Cotillard,	F, 30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
656.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
657.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
658.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
659.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
660.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
661.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
662.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
663.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
664.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
665.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
666.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	17 
667.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
668.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
669.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
670.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
671.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
672.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
673.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
674.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
675.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	16 
676.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
677.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	16 
678.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
679.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
680.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
681.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	16 
682.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
683.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
684.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
685.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
686.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	16 
687.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
688.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
689.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
690.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
691.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
692.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
693.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
694.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
695.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
696.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
697.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
698.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	15 
699.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
*700.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 *
701.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
702.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
703.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
704.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
705.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
706.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
707.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
708.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
709.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
710.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	15 
711.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
712.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
713.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
714.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	15 
715.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	15 
716.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
717.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
718.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	15 
719.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
720.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
721.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
722.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
723.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
724.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
725.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
726.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
727.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
728.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
729.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
730.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
731.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
732.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	14 
733.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
734.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
735.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
736.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
737.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
738.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
739.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
740.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
741.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
742.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
743.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
744.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
745.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
746.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	14 
747.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
748.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
749.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
750.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
751.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
752.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
753.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
754.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
755.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
756.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
757.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
758.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
759.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
760.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
761.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
762.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
763.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
764.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
765.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
766.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	13 
767.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
768.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
769.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
770.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
771.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
772.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
773.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
774.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
775.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
776.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
777.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
778.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
779.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
780.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
781.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
782.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
783.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
784.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
785.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
786.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
787.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
788.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
789.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
790.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
791.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
792.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
793.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
794.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
795.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
796.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
797.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
798.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
799.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
*800.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 *
801.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
802.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
803.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
804.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
805.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
806.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
807.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
808.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
809.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
810.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
811.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
812.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
813.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
814.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
815.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
816.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
817.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
818.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
819.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
820.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
821.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
822.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
823.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11 
824.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
825.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
826.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
827.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
828.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
829.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	10 
830.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	10 
831.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
832.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
833.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
834.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
835.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
836.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
837.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
838.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
839.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
840.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
841.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
842.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
843.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
844.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
845.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
846.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
847.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
848.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
849.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
850.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
851.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
852.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
853.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
854.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
855.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
856.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
857.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
858.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
859.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
860.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
861.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
862.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
863.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
864.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
865.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
866.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
867.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
868.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
869.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
870.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
871.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
872.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
873.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
874.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
875.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
876.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
877.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
878.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
879.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
880.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
881.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
882.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
883.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
884.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
885.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
886.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
887.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
888.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
889.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
890.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
891.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
892.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
893.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
894.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
895.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
896.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
897.	Diana,Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+ 13.08.1997	9 
898.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
899.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
*900.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 *
901.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
902.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
903.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
904.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
905.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
906.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
907.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
908.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
909.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
910.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
911.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
912.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
913.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
914.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
915.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
916.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
917.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
918.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
919.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
920.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	9 
921.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	9 
922.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
923.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
924.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
925.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
926.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
927.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
928.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
929.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
930.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
931.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
932.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
933.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
934.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
935.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
936.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
937.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
938.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
939.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
940.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
941.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
942.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
943.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
944.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
945.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
946.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
947.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
948.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	9 
949.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
950.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
951.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
952.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
953.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
954.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
955.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	9 
956.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
957.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
958.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
959.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
960.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
961.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
962.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
963.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
964.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
965.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	8 
966.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
967.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
968.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
969.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
970.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
971.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
972.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
973.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
974.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
975.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
976.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
977.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
978.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
979.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
980.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
981.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
982.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
983.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
984.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	8 
985.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
986.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
987.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
988.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
989.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
990.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
991.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
992.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
993.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
994.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
995.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
996.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
997.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
998.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
999.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
*1000.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 *
1001.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1002.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1003.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1004.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1005.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1006.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1007.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1008.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1009.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1010.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1011.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
1012.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1013.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1014.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1015.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1016.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1017.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1018.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1019.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1020.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1021.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1022.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	8 
1023.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1024.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1025.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1026.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1027.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1028.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1029.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1030.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1031.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1032.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1033.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1034.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1035.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	7 
1036.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1037.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1038.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1039.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1040.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1041.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1042.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1043.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1044.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1045.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1046.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1047.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1048.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1049.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1050.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1051.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1052.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1053.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1054.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1055.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1056.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1057.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1058.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1059.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1060.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1061.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1062.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1063.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1064.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1065.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1066.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1067.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1068.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1069.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1070.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1071.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1072.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1073.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1074.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1075.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1076.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1077.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1078.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1079.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1080.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1081.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1082.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1083.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1084.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1085.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1086.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1087.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1088.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1089.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1090.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1091.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1092.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1093.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1094.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1095.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1096.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1097.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1098.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1099.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
*1100.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 *
1101.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1102.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1103.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1104.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1105.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1106.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1107.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1108.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1109.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1110.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1111.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1112.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1113.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1114.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1115.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1116.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1117.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1118.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1119.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1120.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1121.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1122.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1123.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1124.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1125.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1126.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1127.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1128.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1129.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1130.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1131.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1132.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1133.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1134.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1135.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1136.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1137.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1138.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1139.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1140.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	6 
1141.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1142.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1143.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1144.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1145.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1146.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1147.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1148.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1149.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1150.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1151.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1152.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1153.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1154.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1155.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1156.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1157.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1158.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1159.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1160.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1161.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1162.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1163.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1164.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1165.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1166.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	5 
1167.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1168.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1169.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1170.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1171.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1172.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1173.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1174.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1175.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1176.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1177.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1178.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1179.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1180.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1181.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1182.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1183.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1184.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1185.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1186.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1187.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1188.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1189.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1190.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1191.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1192.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1193.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1194.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1195.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1196.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1197.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1198.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1199.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
*1200.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 *
1201.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1202.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1203.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1204.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1205.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1206.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1207.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1208.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1209.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1210.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1211.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1212.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1213.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1214.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1215.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1216.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1217.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1218.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1219.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1220.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1221.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1222.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1223.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1224.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1225.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1226.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1227.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1228.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1229.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1230.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1231.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1232.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1233.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1234.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1235.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1236.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	5 
1237.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1238.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1239.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1240.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1241.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1242.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1243.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1244.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1245.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1246.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1247.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1248.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1249.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1250.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	4 
1251.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1252.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1253.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1254.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1255.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1256.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1257.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1258.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1259.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1260.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1261.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1262.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1263.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1264.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1265.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1266.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1267.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1268.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1269.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1270.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1271.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1272.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1273.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1274.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1275.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1276.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1277.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1278.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1279.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1280.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1281.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1282.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1283.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1284.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1285.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1286.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1287.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1288.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1289.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1290.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1291.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1292.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1293.	Marina(&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1294.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1295.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1296.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1297.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1298.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1299.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
*1300.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 *
1301.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1302.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1303.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1304.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1305.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1306.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1307.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1308.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1309.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1310.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1311.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1312.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1313.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1314.	Tatyana Ali,	USA, 24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1315.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1316.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1317.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1318.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1319.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1320.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1321.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1322.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1323.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1324.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1325.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1326.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1327.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1328.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1329.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1330.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1331.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1332.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1333.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1334.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1335.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1336.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1337.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1338.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1339.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1340.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1341.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1342.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1343.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1344.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1345.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1346.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1347.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	3 
1348.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1349.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1350.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1351.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1352.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1353.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1354.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1355.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1356.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1357.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1358.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1359.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1360.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1361.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1362.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1363.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3 
1364.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1365.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1366.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1367.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1368.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1369.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1370.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1371.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1372.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1373.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1374.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1375.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1376.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1377.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1378.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1379.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1380.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1381.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1382.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1383.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1384.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1385.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1386.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1387.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1388.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1389.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1390.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1391.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1392.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1393.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1394.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1395.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1396.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1397.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1398.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1399.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
*1400.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 *
1401.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1402.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1403.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1404.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1405.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1406.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1407.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1408.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1409.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1410.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1411.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1412.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1413.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1414.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1415.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1416.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1417.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1418.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1419.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1420.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1421.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1422.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1423.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1424.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1425.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1426.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1427.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1428.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1429.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1430.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1431.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1432.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1433.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1434.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1435.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1436.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1437.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1438.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1439.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1440.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1441.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1442.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1443.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1444.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1445.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1446.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1447.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1448.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1449.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1450.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1451.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1452.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1453.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1454.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1455.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1456.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1457.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1458.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1459.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1460.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1461.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1462.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1463.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1464.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1465.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1466.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1467.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1468.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1469.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1470.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1471.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1472.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1473.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1474.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1475.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1476.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1477.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1478.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1479.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg,+03.09.06 in Münche	1 
1480.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1481.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1482.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1483.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1484.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1485.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1486.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1487.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1488.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1489.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1490.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1491.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1492.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1493.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1494.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1495.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1496.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1497.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1498.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1499.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
*1500.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 *
1501.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1502.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1503.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1504.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1505.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1506.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1507.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1508.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1509.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1510.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1511.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1512.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1513.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1514.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1515.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1516.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1517.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1518.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1519.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1520.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1521.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1522.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1523.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1524.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1525.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1526.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1527.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1528.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1529.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1530.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1531.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1532.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1533.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	25.11.95 in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1534.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1535.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1536.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1537.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1538.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1539.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1540.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1541.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1542.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1543.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1544.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1545.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1546.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1547.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1548.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1549.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1550.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1551.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1552.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1553.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1554.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1555.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1556.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	1 
1557.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1558.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1559.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1560.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1561.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1562.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1563.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1564.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1565.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1566.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1567.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1568.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1569.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	1 
1570.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1571.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1572.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1573.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1574.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1575.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1576.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1577.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1578.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1831
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1456
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1145
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1059
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	906
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	794
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	796
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 768
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 736

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2191
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1866
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1363
4.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1337
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1067
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	921
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	899
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cav (1 Sep. 2014)

Mein Voting für September 2014

1. Sylvie Meis




2. Irina Shayk




3. Emily Ratajkowski




4. Lena Gercke




5. Izabel Goulart


 

6. Nina Agdal




7. Stana Katic




8. Rebecca Mir




9. Michelle Keegan




10. Anna Kendrick




10. Carla Ossa




10. Jana Kramer


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2014)

Für September

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Natalie Portman


 
3. Gemma Arterton


 
4. Jodie Foster


 
5. Emma Stone


 
6. Liv Tyler 


 
7. Diane Kruger


 
8. Jennifer Morrison


 
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 
10. Kate Mara


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2014)

September Voting

1. Ana Ivanovic
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Mila Kunis
4. Annika Kipp
5. Anna Heesch
6. Janina Uhse
7. Katie Holmes
8. Saraya-Jade Bevis
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## benedikt (1 Sep. 2014)

Meine September Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Julie Henderson
05. Irina Shayk
06. Izabel Goulart
07. Miranda Kerr
08. Nastya Kunskaya
09. Anja Leuenberger
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## Walt (1 Sep. 2014)

Walts Voting im Septmeber 2014:

1. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





2. Lena Gercke





3. Sarah Bogen





4. Alexandra Kiewel





5. Amanda Seyfried





6. Barbara Prakopenka





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Svenja Jung





9. Linda Marlen Runge





10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2014)

September-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Linda Hesse
4. Stefanie Giesinger 


5. Emma Roberts
6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Melissa Benoist
10. Blake Lively


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Sep. 2014)

Mein September-Ranking 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Elena Bruhn
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Birgit Klaus
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Jule Gölsdorf
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Judith Rakers


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2014)

*1. Hayley Williams*


 

2. LaFee
3. Chloe Moretz
4. Linda Marlen Runge
5. Rita Ora
6. Kate Upton 
7. Victoria Justice 
8. Jennifer Lawrence 
9. Kristen Stewart
10.Emma Roberts


----------



## Afefan (1 Sep. 2014)

Mein September-Ranking:

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Eva-Maria Lemke
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Angela Finger- Erben
5. Emma Watson
6. Bettina Zimmermann
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Garbine Muguruza
9. Natalie Portman
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2014)

Sommerloch  hat sich nix geändert

September-Wertung 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Rachael Taylor*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Ilse DeLange*



 

*05. Sarah Gadon*





*06. Delta Goodrem*



 

*07. Lily James*





*08. Felicity Jones*



 

*09. Kimberley Garner*



 

*10. Taylor Schilling*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Sep. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> 6. Kate Upton
> 7. Victoria Justice
> 8. Jennifer Lawrence



Warum wohl 

Wo ist denn Ricarda?


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Sep. 2014)

Meine Top 10 für September

1.Jena Malone 

2. Hilary Duff

3. Ali Later

4. Sophie Marceau

5. Katja Woywood

6.Selena Gomez

7.Miley Cyrus

8.Tanja Szewczenko

9.Lauren Graham

10.Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## hsvmann (1 Sep. 2014)

*08/14*

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Selena Gomez	
8. Shania Twain	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Sophia Thomalla	*


----------



## Walt (2 Sep. 2014)

Sorry,

die viertplatzierte heißt natürlich Andrea Kiewel. Asche auf mein Haupt!

Gruß
Walt



Walt schrieb:


> Walts Voting im Septmeber 2014:
> 
> 1. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Warum wohl
> 
> Wo ist denn Ricarda?



Ja wenn es Screenshots von ihr geben würde oder ÜBERHAUPT MAL mehr Bilder (!!!!!) dann wäre sie auch dabei!


----------



## Apus72 (2 Sep. 2014)

The same procedure as last month James ... 




 

01. Rachael Leigh Cook

02. Chloe Moretz

03. Abigail Breslin

04. Ksenia Solo

05. Annasophia Robb

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson​


----------



## brian69 (2 Sep. 2014)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Eva Green
3. Charlize Theron
4. Adriana Lima
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Doutzen Kroes
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Stana Katic
9. Rosamund Pike
10. Margot Robbie​


----------



## tino2003 (2 Sep. 2014)

Hier mein August

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Sep. 2014)

1.) Angela Finger Erben
2.) Victoria Justice
3.) Yvonne Strahovski
4.) Mila Kunis
5.) Katy Perry
6.) Helene Fischer
7.) Janina Uhse
8.) Caroline Wozniacki
9.) Kaley Cuoco
10.) Britney Spears


----------



## Anakin (3 Sep. 2014)

1. Anna Heesch
2. Serena Salecker
3. Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige)
4. Georgia Jones
5. Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)
6. Kaylani Lei
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Helene Fischer
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2014)

1. Janina Uhse
2. Amanda Seyfried
3. Sarah Bogen
4. Lena Gercke
5. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger
6. Sophia Thomalla 
7. Mareile Höppner
8. Micaela Schäfer
9. Ana Ivanovic
10.Judith Rakers


----------



## ManuN (3 Sep. 2014)

September 14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Sandra Schneiders	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Andrea Kaiser	
7. Maira Rothe	
8. Angela Finger Erben	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## tort3 (3 Sep. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Joelina Drews
4. Sarah Engels
5. Helene Fischer
6. Diane Willems
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Janina Uhse
9. Lena Gercke
10. Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## christinalover (6 Sep. 2014)

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Sharmell Huffman
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Janin Reinhardt
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## congo64 (6 Sep. 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Megan Fox



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## dabi (7 Sep. 2014)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Paris Hilton
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Jessica Simpson
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Jessica Biel
10.Victoria Beckham


----------



## congo64 (7 Sep. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.09.2014 09:56 Uhr *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2219 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1905 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1846	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1466 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1371 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1355 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1163 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1086 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1075 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	967 
13.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	915 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	908 
15.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
16.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846 
17.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	828 
18.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	817 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	805 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	775 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	751 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	744 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	734 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	615 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	611 
29.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	592 
30.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	584 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	574 
32.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	564 
33.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
34.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	552 
35.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	544 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
37.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
38.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	523 
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	513 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	506 
41.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	501 
43.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	472 
44.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	462 
45.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	461 
46.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	447 
47.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	443 
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	442 
49.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	428 
50.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	424 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	424 
52.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
53.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	411 
54.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	407 
55.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	407 
56.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
57.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	400 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	396 
60.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
61.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	391 
62.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
63.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	388 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	380 
65.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	378 
66.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	378 
67.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	372 
68.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	369 
69.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	364 
70.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
71.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	361 
72.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	358 
73.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	357 
74.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	355 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	346 
76.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	342 
77.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	341 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
80.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
81.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
82.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
83.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	313 
85.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
86.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	306 
87.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	304 
88.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	298 
89.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
90.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
91.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
92.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
93.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
94.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
95.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
96.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	286 
97.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	282 
98.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	282 
99.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	282 
*100.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	280 *
101.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
102.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
103.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	276 
104.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	271 
105.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
106.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	265 
107.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	263 
108.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	262 
109.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	260 
110.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
111.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	251 
113.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
114.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	245 
115.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	243 
116.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
117.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	242 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	238 
119.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	236 
120.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
121.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	230 
122.	Alizée Jacotey, F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	228 
123.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	224 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	222 
125.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	220 
126.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
127.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
128.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
129.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	213 
130.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	213 
131.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
132.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
133.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	206 
135.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
136.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	199 
137.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	198 
138.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	197 
139.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
140.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
141.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	192 
142.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	191 
143.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	188 
144.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	185 
146.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
147.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
148.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	182 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	181 
150.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
151.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	180 
152.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	180 
153.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
154.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	179 
155.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
156.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
157.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	177 
158.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
159.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	173 
160.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	173 
161.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
162.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
163.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
164.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	166 
165.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	166 
166.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
167.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	166 
168.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	165 
169.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	164 
170.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	163 
171.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
172.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	163 
173.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	161 
174.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
175.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	158 
176.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	158 
177.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	157 
178.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
179.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	157 
180.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	156 
181.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	156 
182.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
183.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
184.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
185.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
186.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	153 
187.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
188.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
189.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	152 
190.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
191.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
192.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
193.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
194.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
195.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
196.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
197.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
198.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	137 
199.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
*200.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 *
201.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
202.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
204.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
205.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
206.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	124 
207.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
208.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
209.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
210.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
211.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
212.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
213.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
214.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	120 
215.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
216.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	118 
217.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
218.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
219.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	116 
220.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	114 
221.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	113 
222.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
223.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
224.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
225.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	110 
226.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
227.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
228.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)GB,06.01.82 107 
229.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	107 
230.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
231.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	107 
232.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
233.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	106 
234.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
235.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	104 
236.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
237.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	103 
238.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
239.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	103 
240.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	103 
241.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	103 
242.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	102 
243.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
244.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
245.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	100 
246.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	100 
247.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
248.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	98 
249.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	97 
250.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	97 
251.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
252.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
253.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	96 
254.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
255.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
256.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
257.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	95 
258.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	94 
259.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
260.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	93 
261.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
262.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
263.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
264.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
265.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
266.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	91 
267.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	90 
268.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
270.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	89 
271.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
272.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	89 
273.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	89 
274.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
275.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
276.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
277.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	85 
278.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
279.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
280.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
281.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
282.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
283.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	82 
284.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	81 
285.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
286.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
287.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
288.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
289.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
290.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	79 
291.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
292.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
293.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	79 
294.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
295.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	79 
296.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
297.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
298.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
299.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	77 
*300.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 *
301.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	75 
303.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
304.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
305.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	73 
306.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	72 
307.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
308.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	72 
309.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	72 
310.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
311.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	70 
312.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
313.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	69 
314.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
315.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
316.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
317.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	68 
318.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
319.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	67 
320.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	66 
321.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	66 
322.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	66 
323.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	64 
324.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
325.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
326.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	63 
327.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
328.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
329.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
330.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	63 
331.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	63 
332.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
333.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	61 
334.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
335.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	60 
336.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
337.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
338.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
339.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
340.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
341.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
342.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	59 
343.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
344.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
345.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
346.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
347.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
348.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
349.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
350.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
351.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
352.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
353.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
354.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
355.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
356.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
357.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
358.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
359.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
360.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
361.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	53 
362.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	53 
363.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
364.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
365.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
366.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
367.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
368.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
369.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
370.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
371.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
372.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
373.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
374.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	50 
375.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
376.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	49 
377.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	49 
378.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	49 
379.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
380.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
381.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
382.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	48 
383.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
384.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB, 47 
385.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
386.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
387.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	46 
388.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	46 
389.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
390.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	46 
391.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
392.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
393.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	46 
394.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
395.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
396.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	45 
397.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
398.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
399.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
*400.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 *
401.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	44 
402.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	44 
403.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
404.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	44 
405.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
406.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
407.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
408.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
409.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
410.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
411.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	43 
412.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
413.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	43 
414.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
415.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
416.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
417.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
418.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
419.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
420.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
421.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
422.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	41 
423.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
424.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
425.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	40 
426.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
427.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
428.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
429.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
430.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	40 
431.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	39 
432.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
433.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
434.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
435.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	39 
436.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
437.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
438.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
439.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
440.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
441.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
442.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
443.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
444.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
445.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
446.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	37 
447.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
448.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
449.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
450.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
451.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
452.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
453.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
454.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
455.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
456.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
457.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
458.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
459.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	36 
460.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	36 
461.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
462.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
463.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	35 
464.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	35 
465.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
466.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
467.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
468.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
469.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
470.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
471.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
472.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
473.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
474.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
475.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
476.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
477.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
478.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
479.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
480.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
481.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
482.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
483.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	32 
484.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
485.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	32 
486.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
487.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
488.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
489.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
490.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
491.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
492.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	31 
493.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
494.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
495.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
496.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
497.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
498.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
499.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
*500.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	30 *
501.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
502.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	30 
503.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
504.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
505.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30 
506.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
507.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	29 
508.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
509.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
510.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
511.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
512.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
513.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
514.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
515.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
516.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
517.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	28 
518.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
519.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
520.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
521.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
522.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
523.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
524.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
525.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
526.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
527.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
528.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
529.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
530.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
531.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
532.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
533.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26 
534.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
535.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
536.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
537.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
538.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
539.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
540.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	25 
541.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
542.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
543.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
544.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	25 
545.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
546.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
547.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	24 
548.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	24 
549.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
550.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
551.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
552.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
553.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
554.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
555.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	24 
556.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
557.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
558.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
559.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
560.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
561.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
562.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
563.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
564.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
565.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
566.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
567.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
568.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
569.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
570.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
571.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
572.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
573.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
574.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
575.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	22 
576.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
577.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
578.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
579.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
580.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
581.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
582.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
583.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
584.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
585.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
586.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
587.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
588.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
589.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
590.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
591.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
592.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
593.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
594.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
595.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
596.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
597.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
598.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
599.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
*600.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 *
601.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
602.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	21 
603.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
604.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
605.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
606.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	20 
607.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
608.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
609.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
610.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
611.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
612.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
613.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	20 
614.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
615.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
616.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
617.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
618.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
619.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
620.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
621.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
622.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
623.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
624.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
625.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
626.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
627.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
628.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
629.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
630.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
631.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
632.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
633.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
634.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
635.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	19 
636.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
637.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
638.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
639.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
640.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
641.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
642.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
643.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
644.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
645.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	19 
646.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
647.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
648.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
649.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
650.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
651.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
652.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
653.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
654.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
655.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
656.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
657.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
658.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	18 
659.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
660.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
661.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
662.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
663.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
664.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
665.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
666.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
667.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
668.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
669.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
670.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
671.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
672.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	17 
673.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
674.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
675.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
676.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
677.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
678.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
679.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
680.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
681.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	16 
682.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
683.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
684.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
685.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
686.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
687.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
688.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
689.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
690.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
691.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
692.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
693.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
694.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
695.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
696.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
697.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	16 
698.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
699.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
*700.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 *
701.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
702.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	15 
703.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
704.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
705.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
706.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
707.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
708.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
709.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
710.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
711.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
712.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
713.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
714.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
715.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
716.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
717.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	15 
718.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
719.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
720.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	15 
721.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
722.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
723.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
724.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
725.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
726.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
727.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
728.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	14 
729.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
730.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
731.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
732.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
733.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	14 
734.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
735.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
736.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
737.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
738.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
739.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
740.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
741.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
742.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
743.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
744.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
745.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
746.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
747.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
748.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
749.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
750.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	14 
751.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
752.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
753.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
754.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
755.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
756.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
757.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
758.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
759.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
760.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
761.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
762.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
763.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
764.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
765.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
766.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
767.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
768.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13 
769.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
770.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	13 
771.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
772.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
773.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
774.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
775.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
776.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
777.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
778.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
779.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
780.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
781.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
782.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
783.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
784.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
785.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
786.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
787.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
788.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
789.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
790.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
791.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
792.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
793.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
794.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
795.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
796.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
797.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
798.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
799.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
*800.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 *
801.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
802.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
803.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
804.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
805.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
806.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
807.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
808.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
809.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
810.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
811.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	11 
812.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
813.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
814.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
815.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
816.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
817.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
818.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
819.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
820.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
821.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
822.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
823.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
824.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
825.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
826.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
827.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
828.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
829.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
830.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
831.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
832.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
833.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
834.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	10 
835.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	10 
836.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
837.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
838.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
839.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
840.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
841.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
842.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
843.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
844.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
845.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
846.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
847.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
848.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
849.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
850.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
851.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
852.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
853.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
854.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
855.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
856.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
857.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
858.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
859.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
860.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
861.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
862.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
863.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
864.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
865.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
866.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
867.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
868.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
869.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
870.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
871.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
872.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
873.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
874.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
875.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
876.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
877.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
878.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
879.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
880.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
881.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
882.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
883.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
884.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
885.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
886.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	10 
887.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
888.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
889.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
890.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
891.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
892.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
893.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
894.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
895.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
896.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
897.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
898.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
899.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
*900.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 *
901.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
902.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
903.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
904.	Diana,Princess of Wales,GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 1997	9 
905.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
906.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
907.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
908.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
909.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
910.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
911.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
912.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
913.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
914.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
915.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
916.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
917.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
918.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
919.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
920.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
921.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
922.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
923.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
924.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
925.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
926.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
927.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	9 
928.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
929.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
930.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
931.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
932.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
933.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
934.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
935.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
936.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
937.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
938.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
939.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
940.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
941.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
942.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
943.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
944.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
945.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
946.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
947.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
948.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	9 
949.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
950.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
951.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
952.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
953.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
954.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
955.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
956.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
957.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
958.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
959.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
960.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
961.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
962.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
963.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
964.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
965.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
966.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
967.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
968.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
969.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	8 
970.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
971.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
972.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
973.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
974.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
975.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
976.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
977.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	8 
978.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
979.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
980.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
981.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
982.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
983.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
984.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
985.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
986.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
987.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
988.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
989.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
990.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
991.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
992.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
993.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
994.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
995.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
996.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
997.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
998.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
999.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
*1000.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 *
1001.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1002.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1003.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1004.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1005.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1006.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1007.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1008.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1009.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1010.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1011.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1012.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1013.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
1014.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1015.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1016.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1017.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1018.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1019.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1020.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1021.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1022.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1023.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1024.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	8 
1025.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1026.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1027.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1028.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1029.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1030.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1031.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1032.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1033.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1034.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1035.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1036.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1037.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	7 
1038.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1039.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1040.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1041.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1042.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1043.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1044.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1045.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1046.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1047.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1048.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1049.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1050.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1051.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1052.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1053.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1054.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1055.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1056.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1057.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1058.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1059.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1060.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1061.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1062.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1063.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	7 
1064.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1065.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1066.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1067.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1068.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1069.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1070.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1071.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1072.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1073.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1074.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1075.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1076.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1077.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1078.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1079.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1080.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1081.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1082.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1083.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1084.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1085.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1086.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1087.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1088.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1089.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1090.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1091.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1092.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1093.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1094.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1095.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1096.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1097.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1098.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1099.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
*1100.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 *
1101.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1102.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1103.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1104.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1105.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1106.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1107.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1108.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1109.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1110.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1111.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1112.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1113.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1114.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1115.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1116.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1117.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1118.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1119.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1120.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	6 
1121.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1122.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1123.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1124.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1125.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1126.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1127.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1128.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1129.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1130.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1131.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1132.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1133.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1134.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1135.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1136.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1137.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1138.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1139.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1140.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1141.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1142.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1143.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1144.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	6 
1145.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1146.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1147.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1148.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1149.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1150.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1151.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1152.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1153.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1154.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1155.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1156.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1157.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1158.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1159.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1160.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1161.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1162.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1163.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1164.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5 
1165.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1166.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1167.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1168.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1169.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1170.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	5 
1171.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1172.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1173.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1174.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1175.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1176.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1177.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1178.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1179.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1180.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1181.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1182.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1183.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1184.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1185.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1186.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1187.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1188.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1189.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1190.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1191.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1192.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1193.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1194.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1195.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1196.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1197.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1198.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1199.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
*1200.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 *
1201.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1202.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1203.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1204.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1205.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1206.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1207.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1208.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1209.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1210.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1211.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1212.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1213.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1214.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1215.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1216.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1217.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1218.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1219.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1220.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1221.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1222.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1223.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1224.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1225.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1226.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1227.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1228.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1229.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1230.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1231.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1232.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1233.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1234.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1235.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1236.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1237.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1238.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1239.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1240.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1241.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	5 
1242.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1243.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1244.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1245.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1246.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1247.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1248.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1249.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1250.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1251.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1252.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1253.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1254.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1255.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1256.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1257.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1258.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1259.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1260.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1261.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1262.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1263.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1264.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1265.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1266.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1267.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1268.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1269.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1270.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1271.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1272.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1273.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1274.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1275.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1276.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1277.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1278.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1279.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1280.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1281.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1282.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1283.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1284.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1285.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1286.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1287.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1288.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1289.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1290.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1291.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1292.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1293.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1294.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1295.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1296.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1297.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1298.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1299.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
*1300.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 *
1301.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1302.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1303.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1304.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1305.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1306.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1307.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1308.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1309.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1310.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1311.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1312.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1313.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1314.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1315.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1316.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1317.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1318.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1319.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1320.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1321.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1322.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1323.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1324.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1325.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1326.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1327.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1328.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1329.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1330.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1331.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1332.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1333.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1334.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1335.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1336.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1337.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1338.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1339.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1340.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1341.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1342.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1343.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1344.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1345.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1346.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1347.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3 
1348.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1349.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1350.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1351.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	3 
1352.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1353.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1354.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1355.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1356.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1357.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1358.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1359.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1360.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	3 
1361.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1362.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1363.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1364.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1365.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1366.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1367.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	3 
1368.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1369.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1370.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1371.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1372.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1373.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1374.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1375.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1376.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1377.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1378.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1379.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1380.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1381.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1382.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1383.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1384.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1385.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1386.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1387.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1388.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1389.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1390.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1391.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1392.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1393.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1394.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1395.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1396.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1397.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1398.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1399.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
*1400.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 *
1401.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1402.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1403.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1404.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1405.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1406.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1407.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1408.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1409.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1410.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1411.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1412.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1413.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1414.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1415.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1416.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1417.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1418.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1419.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1420.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1421.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1422.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1423.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1424.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1425.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1426.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1427.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1428.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1429.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1430.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1431.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1432.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1433.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1434.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1435.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1436.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1437.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1438.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1439.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1440.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1441.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1442.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1443.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1444.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1445.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1446.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1447.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1448.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1449.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1450.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1451.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1452.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1453.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1454.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1455.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1456.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1457.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1458.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1459.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1460.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1461.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1462.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1463.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1464.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1465.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1466.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1467.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1468.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1469.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1470.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1471.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1472.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	2 
1473.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1474.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1475.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1476.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1477.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1478.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1479.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1480.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1481.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1482.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1483.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1484.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg,+03.09.in München	1 
1485.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1486.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1487.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1488.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1489.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1490.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1491.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1492.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1493.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1494.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1495.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1496.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1497.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1498.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1499.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
*1500.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 *
1501.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1502.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1503.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1504.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1505.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1506.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1507.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1508.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1509.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1510.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1511.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1512.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1513.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1514.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1515.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1516.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1517.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1518.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1519.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1520.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1521.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1522.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1523.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1524.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1525.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1526.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1527.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1528.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1529.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1530.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1531.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1532.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1533.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1534.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1535.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1536.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1537.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1538.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1539.	Katherine McMamara,	USA,	25.11.95 in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1540.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1541.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1542.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1543.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1544.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1545.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1546.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1547.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1548.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1549.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1550.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1551.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1552.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1553.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	1 
1554.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1555.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1556.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1557.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1558.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1559.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1560.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1561.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1562.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	1 
1563.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1564.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1565.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1566.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1567.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	1 
1568.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1569.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1570.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1571.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1572.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1573.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1574.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1575.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1576.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1577.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1578.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1579.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1580.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1581.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1582.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1583.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1846
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1466
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1163
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1075
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	915
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	828
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	805
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 775
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 744

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2219
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1905
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1371
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1355
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1086
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	967
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	908
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## StefanKa (9 Sep. 2014)

Meine Stimmen im September 2014 gehen an:

1. Vanessa Huppenkothen, D/MEX, *24.08.1985 in Mexiko-Stadt/MEX






2. Nadine Menz





3. Katrin Heß





4. Lena Gercke





5. Diane Willems





6. Iris Mareike Steen 





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Britney Spears





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Henrike Fehrs, D, *13.05.1984 in Hamburg/D


----------



## maggi77 (9 Sep. 2014)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Laura Cremachi
4. Janelle Barbie Taylor
5. Adrianne Curry
6. Tia Ling
7. Joelina Drews
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Verona Pooth
10.Carmen Electra


----------



## Don Sven (11 Sep. 2014)

Im September auch mal ein paar andere:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Stefanie Giesinger





3. Diane Willems





4. Vanessa Huppenkothen





5. Muriel Baumeister





6. Sarah Bogen





7. Sarah Ulrich





8. Jessica Ginkel






9. Andrea Kiewel





10. Svenja Jung


----------



## PromiFan (11 Sep. 2014)

So, ich mach auch wieder mit 

Meine September-Favoritinnen:

1.) Judith Rakers (nach dem Outfit bei der IFA-Eröffnung )
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Muriel Baumeister
4.) Stefanie Stappenbeck
5.) Sandra Maria Gronewald
6.) Marietta Slomka
7.) Nadja Uhl
8.) Diane Kruger
9.) Alexandra Maria Lara
10.) Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## kamy (11 Sep. 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	
*


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Sep. 2014)

Mein September-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Miriam Lange und Anja Petzold
4. Anita Hofmann
5. Susi Brandt und Anja Heyde
6. Aurelie Bastian
7. Annett Möller
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Frauke Ludowig
10. Cornelia Wehmeyer


----------



## Ralf1972 (21 Sep. 2014)

September 2014:

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Carmen Nebel
3.	Sylvie Meis
4.	Frauke Ludowig
5.	Catherine Mountbatten
6.	Emma Watson
7.	Nazan Eckes
8.	Judith Rakers
9.	Linda Zervakis
10.	Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## RockingSheep (23 Sep. 2014)

September 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
5. Rachel Miner
6. Anna Torv
7. Jennifer Lawrence
8. Tina Zemmrich 
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Harr1bo (23 Sep. 2014)

1) Hilary Duff
2) Kristen Bell
3) Rachel Bilson
4) Selena Gomez
5) Mila Kunis
6) Rihanna
7) Veanessa Hudgens
8) Taylor Swift
9) Heidi Klum
10) Melissa Joan Hart

:WOW:


----------



## ch2004 (26 Sep. 2014)

Mein Voting für den *Septmeber 2014*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Susanne Langhans
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Susi Brandt
6. Kristina Lüdke
7. Anna Kraft
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kamilla Senjo
10. Katja Wölffing


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Sep. 2014)

September 2014

1. Chloë Grace Moretz
2. Taylor Swift
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Hayley Williams
5. Yvonne Strahovski
6. Ellen Page
7. Sophie Turner
8. Alizee
9. Bella Thorne
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Toolman (28 Sep. 2014)

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Martha Hunt
3. Jessica Alba
4. Lindsay Ellingson
5. Josephine Skriver
6. Sandra Kubicka
7. Ariadne Artiles
8. Cailin Russo
9. Anais Pouliot
10. Ashley Perich


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2014)

Hier meine Septemberwertung 2014:

1. Hayley Atwell 





 

2. Emily Osment
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Rachel Bilson
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Claire Holt
7. Kimberley Garner
8. Minka Kelly
9. Nina Agdal
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## maggi77 (30 Sep. 2014)

Mein Oktober Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Cristal Vang
3. Angela Karpova
4. Janelle Barbie Taylor
5. Verona Pooth
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Carmen Electra
8. Joelina Drews
9. Courtney Stodden
10.Christina Aguilera


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2014)

September 2014


*Bar Refaeli* :jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Becki Newton
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Irina Shayk
Alessandra Ambrosio
Olivia Holt
Missy Peregrym
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Kelli Berglund


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2014 22:50 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2236 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1937 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1846	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1467 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1371 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1355 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1171 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1089 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1081 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	976 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	928 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	915 
15.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
16.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846 
17.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	828 
18.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	826 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	805 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	775 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	751 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	744 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	734 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	635 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	611 
29.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	593 
30.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	592 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
32.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	564 
33.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
34.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	555 
35.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	552 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
37.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	526 
39.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	523 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	506 
41.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	505 
43.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	472 
44.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	468 
45.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	461 
46.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	455 
47.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	445 
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	442 
49.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	432 
50.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	430 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	424 
52.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
53.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	411 
54.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	411 
55.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	408 
56.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
57.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
58.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	402 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	402 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	400 
61.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	399 
62.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
63.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	380 
65.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	378 
66.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	378 
67.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	372 
68.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	369 
69.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	368 
70.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	364 
71.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	364 
72.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	362 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	361 
74.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	361 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	346 
76.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	342 
77.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	341 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
80.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
81.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
82.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
83.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	313 
85.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
86.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
87.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	304 
88.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	298 
89.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
90.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	290 
91.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
92.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
93.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
94.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
95.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
96.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
97.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	286 
98.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	282 
99.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	282 
*100.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	282 *
101.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	279 
102.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
103.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
104.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	276 
105.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
106.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	265 
107.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	263 
108.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	262 
109.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	260 
110.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
111.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
112.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	252 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	251 
114.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	248 
115.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
116.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	244 
117.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	243 
119.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	242 
120.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	234 
121.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
122.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
123.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	230 
124.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	228 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	226 
126.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	220 
127.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
128.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
129.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
130.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	213 
131.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
132.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
133.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	208 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	208 
135.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
136.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
137.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	199 
138.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	198 
139.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	197 
140.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	197 
141.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
142.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
143.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	192 
144.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	189 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	188 
146.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
147.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
148.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
149.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	184 
150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	182 
151.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	182 
152.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	181 
153.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
154.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	180 
155.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	180 
156.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
157.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
158.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
159.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	177 
160.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
161.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	175 
162.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	175 
163.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	173 
164.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
165.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	171 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
167.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
168.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	166 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	166 
170.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
171.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	166 
172.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	166 
173.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	163 
174.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
175.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	161 
176.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
177.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	158 
178.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	157 
179.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
180.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	157 
181.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	157 
182.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	156 
183.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
184.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
185.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	155 
186.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
187.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	153 
188.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
189.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	152 
190.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
191.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
192.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
193.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
194.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
195.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
196.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
197.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
198.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	138 
199.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
*200.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 *
201.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	133 
202.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
204.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	130 
205.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
206.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
207.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	124 
208.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	124 
209.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
210.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
211.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
212.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
213.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
214.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
215.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	120 
216.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	118 
217.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	118 
218.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	118 
219.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
220.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
221.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	116 
222.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	114 
223.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	113 
224.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	113 
225.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
226.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	111 
227.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
228.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	110 
229.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	110 
230.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
231.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
232.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	108 
233.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	107 
234.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	107 
235.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
236.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
237.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	106 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
239.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	105 
240.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
241.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	104 
242.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
243.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	103 
244.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
245.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	102 
246.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
247.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	100 
248.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
249.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	100 
250.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
251.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	98 
252.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	97 
253.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	97 
254.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
255.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
256.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	96 
257.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
258.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
259.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
260.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	94 
261.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
262.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
263.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
264.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
265.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
266.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	92 
267.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
268.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
269.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
270.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
271.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	89 
272.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
273.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	89 
274.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	89 
275.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
276.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
277.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
278.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	85 
279.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
280.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
281.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
282.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
283.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
284.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	81 
285.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
286.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
287.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
288.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
289.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
290.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
291.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	79 
292.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
293.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
294.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	79 
295.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
296.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	79 
297.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
298.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
299.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
*300.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 *
301.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
302.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
303.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	76 
304.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
305.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	75 
306.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	74 
307.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	74 
308.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
309.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
310.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	73 
311.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	73 
312.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
313.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
314.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	70 
315.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
316.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	69 
317.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
318.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
319.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	69 
320.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
321.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
322.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	68 
323.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
324.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	67 
325.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	67 
326.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	66 
327.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	64 
328.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
329.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
330.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
331.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
332.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
333.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	62 
334.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
335.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	61 
336.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
337.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
338.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
339.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
340.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
341.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
342.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
343.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
344.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
345.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	58 
346.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
347.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
348.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
349.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
350.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
351.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
352.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
353.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
354.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
355.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
356.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	54 
357.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
358.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
359.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
360.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
361.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
362.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
363.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	53 
364.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
365.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
366.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	52 
367.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
368.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
369.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
370.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
371.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
372.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
373.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	51 
374.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
375.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	51 
376.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
377.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
378.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	50 
379.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
380.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	49 
381.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	49 
382.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	49 
383.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	49 
384.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
385.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
386.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
387.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	48 
388.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
389.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	47 
390.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
391.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
392.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
393.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
394.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
395.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
396.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	46 
397.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
398.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
399.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	45 
*400.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 *
401.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
402.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
403.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
404.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
405.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	44 
406.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
407.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
408.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
409.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
410.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
411.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
412.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
413.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
414.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	43 
415.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
416.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
417.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
418.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
419.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	43 
420.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
421.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
422.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
423.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
424.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	41 
425.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
426.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
427.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	40 
428.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
429.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
430.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
431.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
432.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	40 
433.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	39 
434.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
435.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
436.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
437.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	39 
438.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
439.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
440.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
441.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
442.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
443.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	37 
444.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
445.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
446.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
447.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
448.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	37 
449.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
450.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
451.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
452.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
453.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
454.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
455.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
456.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
457.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
458.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
459.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
460.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
461.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
462.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	36 
463.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
464.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
465.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	35 
466.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
467.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
468.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
469.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
470.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
471.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
472.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
473.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
474.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
475.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
476.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
477.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
478.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
479.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
480.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
481.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
482.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
483.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
484.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
485.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
486.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
487.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	32 
488.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
489.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	32 
490.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
491.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
492.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
493.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	31 
494.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	31 
495.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
496.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
497.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
498.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
499.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
*500.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 *
501.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
502.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
503.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	30 
504.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
505.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	30 
506.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
507.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
508.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
509.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	29 
510.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
511.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
512.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
513.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
514.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
515.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
516.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
517.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
518.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
519.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	28 
520.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
521.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
522.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
523.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
524.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	27 
525.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
526.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
527.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
528.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
529.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
530.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
531.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
532.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
533.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
534.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
535.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
536.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
537.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
538.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
539.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
540.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
541.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
542.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	25 
543.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
544.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
545.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
546.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	25 
547.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	25 
548.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
549.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
550.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	24 
551.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	24 
552.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
553.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
554.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
555.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
556.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
557.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
558.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	24 
559.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
560.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
561.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
562.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	23 
563.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
564.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
565.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
566.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
567.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
568.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	23 
569.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
570.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
571.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
572.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
573.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
574.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
575.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
576.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	22 
577.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
578.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
579.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
580.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
581.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
582.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
583.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
584.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
585.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
586.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
587.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
588.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
589.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
590.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	22 
591.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
592.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
593.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
594.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
595.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
596.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	22 
597.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
598.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
599.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
*600.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 *
601.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
602.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
603.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
604.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
605.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
606.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
607.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
608.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
609.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
610.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
611.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	20 
612.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
613.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
614.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
615.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
616.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
617.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
618.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
619.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
620.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	20 
621.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
622.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
623.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
624.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
625.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
626.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
627.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
628.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
629.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
630.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
631.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
632.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
633.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
634.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
635.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
636.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
637.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
638.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
639.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	19 
640.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
641.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
642.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
643.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
644.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
645.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
646.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
647.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
648.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
649.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	19 
650.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
651.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
652.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
653.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
654.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
655.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
656.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
657.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
658.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
659.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
660.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
661.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
662.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	18 
663.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
664.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
665.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
666.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
667.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
668.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
669.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
670.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
671.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
672.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
673.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
674.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
675.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
676.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
677.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	17 
678.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
679.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
680.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
681.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
682.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
683.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
684.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
685.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
686.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	16 
687.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
688.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
689.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
690.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
691.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
692.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
693.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
694.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
695.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
696.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
697.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
698.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
699.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
*700.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 *
701.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
702.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
703.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
704.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
705.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
706.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	15 
707.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
708.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
709.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
710.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
711.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
712.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
713.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
714.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
715.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
716.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
717.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
718.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
719.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
720.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
721.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	15 
722.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
723.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
724.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	15 
725.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
726.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
727.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
728.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
729.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
730.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
731.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
732.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	14 
733.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
734.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
735.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
736.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
737.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
738.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	14 
739.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
740.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
741.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
742.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
743.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
744.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
745.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
746.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
747.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
748.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
749.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
750.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
751.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
752.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
753.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
754.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
755.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	14 
756.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
757.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
758.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
759.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
760.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
761.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
762.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
763.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
764.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
765.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
766.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
767.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
768.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
769.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
770.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
771.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
772.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
773.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
774.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
775.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
776.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
777.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
778.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
779.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
780.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
781.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
782.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
783.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
784.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
785.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
786.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
787.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
788.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
789.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
790.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
791.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
792.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
793.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
794.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
795.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
796.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
797.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
798.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
799.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
*800.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 *
801.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
802.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
803.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
804.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
805.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
806.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
807.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
808.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	11 
809.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
810.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
811.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
812.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
813.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
814.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
815.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
816.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
817.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	11 
818.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
819.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
820.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
821.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
822.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
823.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
824.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
825.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
826.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
827.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
828.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
829.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
830.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
831.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
832.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
833.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
834.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
835.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
836.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
837.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
838.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
839.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
840.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
841.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	10 
842.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
843.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
844.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
845.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
846.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
847.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
848.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
849.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
850.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
851.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
852.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
853.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
854.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
855.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
856.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
857.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
858.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
859.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
860.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
861.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
862.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
863.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
864.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
865.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	10 
866.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
867.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
868.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
869.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
870.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
871.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
872.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
873.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
874.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
875.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
876.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
877.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
878.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
879.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	10 
880.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
881.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
882.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
883.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
884.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
885.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
886.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
887.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
888.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
889.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
890.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
891.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
892.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
893.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
894.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	10 
895.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
896.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
897.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
898.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
899.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
*900.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 *
901.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
902.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
903.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
904.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
905.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
906.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
907.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
908.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
909.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
910.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
911.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
912.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
913.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
914.	Diana, Princess of Wales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, 13.08.1997	9 
915.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
916.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
917.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
918.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
919.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
920.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
921.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
922.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
923.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
924.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
925.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
926.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
927.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
928.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
929.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
930.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
931.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
932.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
933.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
934.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
935.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
936.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
937.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
938.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
939.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
940.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
941.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
942.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
943.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
944.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
945.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
946.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
947.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
948.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
949.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
950.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
951.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
952.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
953.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
954.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
955.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
956.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
957.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	9 
958.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
959.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
960.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
961.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
962.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
963.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
964.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
965.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
966.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
967.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
968.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
969.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
970.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
971.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
972.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
973.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
974.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
975.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
976.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
977.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
978.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
979.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
980.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
981.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
982.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
983.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
984.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
985.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
986.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
987.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
988.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
989.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
990.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
991.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
992.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
993.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
994.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
995.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
996.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
997.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
998.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
999.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
*1000.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 *
1001.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1002.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1003.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1004.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1005.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1006.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1007.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1008.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1009.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1010.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1011.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1012.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1013.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1014.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1015.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1016.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1017.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1018.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1019.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1020.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
1021.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1022.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1023.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1024.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1025.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1026.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1027.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1028.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1029.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1030.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1031.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	8 
1032.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1033.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1034.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1035.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1036.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1037.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1038.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1039.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1040.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1041.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1042.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1043.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1044.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1045.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1046.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1047.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1048.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1049.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1050.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1051.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1052.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1053.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1054.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1055.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1056.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1057.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1058.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1059.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1060.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1061.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1062.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1063.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1064.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1065.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1066.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1067.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1068.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1069.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	7 
1070.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1071.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1072.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1073.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1074.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1075.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1076.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1077.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1078.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1079.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1080.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1081.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1082.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1083.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1084.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1085.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1086.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1087.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1088.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1089.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1090.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1091.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1092.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1093.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1094.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1095.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1096.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1097.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1098.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1099.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
*1100.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 *
1101.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1102.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1103.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1104.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1105.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1106.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1107.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1108.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1109.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1110.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1111.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1112.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1113.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1114.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1115.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1116.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1117.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1118.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1119.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1120.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1121.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1122.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1123.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1124.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1125.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1126.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	6 
1127.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1128.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1129.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1130.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1131.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1132.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1133.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1134.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1135.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1136.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1137.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1138.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1139.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1140.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1141.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1142.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1143.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1144.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1145.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1146.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1147.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1148.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1149.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1150.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1151.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1152.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1153.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1154.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1155.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1156.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1157.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1158.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1159.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1160.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1161.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1162.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1163.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1164.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1165.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1166.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1167.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1168.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1169.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1170.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1171.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1172.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1173.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1174.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1175.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1176.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1177.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	5 
1178.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1179.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1180.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1181.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1182.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1183.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1184.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1185.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1186.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1187.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1188.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1189.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1190.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1191.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1192.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1193.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1194.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1195.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1196.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1197.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1198.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1199.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
*1200.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 *
1201.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1202.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1203.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1204.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1205.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1206.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1207.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1208.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1209.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1210.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1211.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1212.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1213.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1214.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1215.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1216.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1217.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1218.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1219.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1220.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1221.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1222.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1223.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1224.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1225.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1226.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1227.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1228.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1229.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1230.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1231.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1232.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1233.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1234.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1235.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1236.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1237.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1238.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1239.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1240.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1241.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1242.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1243.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1244.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1245.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1246.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1247.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1248.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1249.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1250.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1251.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1252.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1253.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1254.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1255.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1256.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1257.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1258.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1259.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1260.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1261.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1262.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1263.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1264.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1265.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1266.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1267.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1268.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1269.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1270.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1271.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1272.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1273.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1274.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1275.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1276.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1277.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1278.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1279.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1280.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1281.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1282.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1283.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1284.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1285.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1286.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1287.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1288.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1289.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1290.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1291.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1292.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1293.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1294.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1295.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1296.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1297.	Katharina Wackernagel, D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1298.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1299.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
*1300.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 *
1301.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1302.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1303.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1304.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1305.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1306.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1307.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1308.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1309.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1310.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1311.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1312.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1313.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1314.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1315.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1316.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1317.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1318.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1319.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1320.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1321.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1322.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1323.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1324.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1325.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1326.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1327.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1328.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1329.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1330.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1331.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1332.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1333.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1334.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1335.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1336.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1337.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1338.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1339.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1340.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1341.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1342.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen), D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1343.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1344.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1345.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1346.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1347.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1348.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1349.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1350.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1351.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1352.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1353.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1354.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1355.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1356.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1357.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1358.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1359.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1360.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1361.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	3 
1362.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1363.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1364.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1365.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1366.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1367.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1368.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1369.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1370.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	3 
1371.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1372.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1373.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1374.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1375.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1376.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1377.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1378.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1379.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1380.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1381.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1382.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1383.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1384.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1385.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1386.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1387.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1388.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	3 
1389.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1390.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1391.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1392.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1393.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1394.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1395.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1396.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1397.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1398.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1399.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
*1400.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 *
1401.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1402.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1403.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1404.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1405.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1406.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1407.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1408.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1409.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1410.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1411.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1412.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1413.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1414.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1415.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1416.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1417.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1418.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1419.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1420.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1421.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1422.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1423.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1424.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	2 
1425.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1426.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1427.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1428.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1429.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1430.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1431.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1432.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1433.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1434.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1435.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1436.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1437.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1438.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1439.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1440.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1441.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1442.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1443.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1444.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1445.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1446.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1447.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1448.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1449.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk), D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1450.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1451.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1452.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1453.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1454.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1455.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1456.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1457.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1458.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1459.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1460.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1461.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1462.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1463.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1464.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1465.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1466.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1467.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1468.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1469.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1470.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1471.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1472.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1473.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1474.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1475.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1476.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1477.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1478.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1479.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1480.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1481.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1482.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	2 
1483.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1484.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1485.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1486.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1487.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1488.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1489.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1490.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1491.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1492.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1493.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1494.	Annemarie Wendel, D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1 
1495.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1496.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1497.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1498.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1499.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
*1500.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 *
1501.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1502.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1503.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1504.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1505.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1506.	Courtney Thorne-Smith, USA, 08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1507.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1508.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1509.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1510.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1511.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1512.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1513.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1514.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1515.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1516.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1517.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1518.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1519.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1520.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1521.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1522.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1523.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1524.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1525.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1526.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1527.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1528.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1529.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1530.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1531.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1532.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1533.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1534.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1535.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnat USA,	1 
1536.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	1 
1537.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1538.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1539.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1540.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1541.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1542.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1543.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1544.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1545.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1546.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1547.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1548.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1549.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1550.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1551.	Katherine McMamara,	USA,	25.11.95 in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1552.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	1 
1553.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1554.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1555.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1556.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1557.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1558.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1559.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1560.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1561.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1562.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1563.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1564.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1565.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1566.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	1 
1567.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1568.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1569.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1570.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1571.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1572.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1573.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1574.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1575.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1576.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1577.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1578.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1579.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1580.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1581.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1582.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1583.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1584.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1585.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1586.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1587.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1588.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1589.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1590.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1591.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1592.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1593.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1594.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1846
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1467
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1171
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1081
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	915
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	828
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	805
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 775
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 744

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2236
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1937
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1371
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1355
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1089
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	976
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	928
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2014)

Für Oktober

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Natalie Portman


 
3. Kate Winslet


 
4. Diane Kruger 


 
5. Emma Stone


 
6. Jessica Chastain 


 
7. Jennifer Morrison 


 
8. Gemma Arterton


 
9. Anna Kendrick


 
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Rohling (1 Okt. 2014)

*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*



*Bettina Cramer*

4. Annemarie Eilfeld
5. Emma Watson
6. Daniela Aschenbach
7. Annette Frier
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Beate Igel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2014)

Oktober Voting:

1. Magdalena Voigt
2. Mila Kunis
3. Annika Kipp
4. Saraya-Jade Bevis
5. Renee "Young" Paquette
6. Natalya Neidhart
7. Serena Salecker
8. Janina Uhse
9. Alida Kurras
10. Ana Ivanovic


----------



## tort3 (1 Okt. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut




2. Emma Watson




3. Sarah Engels




4. Diane Willems




5. Joelina Drews




6. Sophia Thomalla




7. Janina Uhse




8. Helene Fischer




9. Lena Gercke




10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## tino2003 (1 Okt. 2014)

Hier mein Oktober:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2014)

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Sylvie Meis




3. Lena Gercke




4. Stana Katic




5. Izabel Goulart




6. Nina Agdal




7. Kendall Jenner




8. Emily Ratajkowski




9. Anna Kendrick




10. Michelle Keegan




10. Federica Nargi




10. Emma Watson


----------



## hsvmann (1 Okt. 2014)

*10/14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Sophia Thomalla	
8. Selena Gomez	
9. Shania Twain	
10. Megan Fox	
*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2014)

Für den Herbst etwas Auffrischung

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Rachael Taylor*



 

*3. Sylvia Hoeks*





*4. Ilse DeLange*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*



 

*6. Katherine McNamara*, USA, 23.11.95 in Kansas City, Missouri/USA





*7. Bridget Malcolm*



 

*8. Felicity Jones*



 

*9. Lily James*



 

*10. Taylor Schilling*





*10. Heloise Guerin*, FR, 26.08.1989 in ???, FR



 

*10. Gemma Arterton*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Okt. 2014)

Oktober-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Emma Roberts
4. Stefanie Giesinger 


5. Angie Harmon
6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Linda Hesse
10. Blake Lively


----------



## christinalover (1 Okt. 2014)

1.Christina Aguilera
2.Bea Peters
3.Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Barbie Blank
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Sharmell Huffman
9. Maxi Biewer
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## Emil Müller (3 Okt. 2014)

Mein Oktober-Ranking 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Marlen Neuenschwandner
6. Mara Bergmann
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Sabine Sauer
10. Andrea Kaiser


----------



## brian69 (4 Okt. 2014)

1. Olivia Wilde
2. Eva Green
3. Charlize Theron
4. Adriana Lima
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Doutzen Kroes
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Stana Katic
9. Rosamund Pike
10. Margot Robbie​


----------



## Death Row (4 Okt. 2014)

*01. Hayley Williams*




*02. LaFee
03. Chloe Crace Moretz*
04. Linda Marlen Runge
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Victoria Justice
07. Miranda Kerr
08. Alessandra Ambrosio
09. Iris Mareike Steen
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## Sachse (4 Okt. 2014)

Oktober Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Anna Kendrick
3. Rita Ora
4. Pixie Lott 
5. Julianne Hough
6. Ashley Benson 
7. Ellie Goulding
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lucy Hale


----------



## Schweizer (4 Okt. 2014)

Oktober 2014


Nina Dobrev
Kaya Scodelario
Leigh Lezark
Alicia Vikander
Sarah Gadon
Nicola Peltz
Lyndsy Fonseca
April Pearson
Ashley Tisdale
Mila Kunis

Veränderung zu meinen Votes davor | ...letzten 2 Monate hab ich versäumt...


----------



## Anakin (5 Okt. 2014)

1. Serena Salecker
2. Christina Jolie
3. Georgia Jones
4. Kaylani Lei
5. Anna Heesch
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Helene Fischer
8. Janina Uhse
9. Mila Kunis
10. Velvet Sky


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Okt. 2014)

Meine Top 10 für Oktober sind!

 1.Ilka Besin

2. Jena Malone

3. Hilary Duff

4. Alia Later

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Katja Woywood

7. Ann Heche

8. Madeleine Wehle

9. Monica Seles

10. Selena Gomez


----------



## kamy (5 Okt. 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	*


----------



## Afefan (6 Okt. 2014)

1. Eva-Maria Lemke
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Bettina Zimmermann
4. Penelope Cruz
5. Andrea Petkovic
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Annika Zimmermann *1989/ Darmstadt 
8. Garbine Muguruza
9. Emma Watson
10. Helene Fischer
10. Mareile Höppner


----------



## benedikt (6 Okt. 2014)

Hier meine Oktober Liste:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Julie Henderson
05. Izabel Goulart
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Nastya Kunskaya
08. Miranda Kerr
09. Bianca Balti
10. Irina Shayk
10. Anja Leuenberger
10. Lara Stone


----------



## congo64 (6 Okt. 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Megan Fox



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Petra Nemkova


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Okt. 2014)

1. Mila Kunis
2. Helene Fischer
3. Janina Uhse
4. Katy Perry
5. Alina Merkau
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Rebecca Hall
8. Annika Kipp
9. Angela Finger Erben
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## congo64 (6 Okt. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.10.2014 22:25 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2256 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1976 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1852	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1477 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1379 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1370 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1188 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1101 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1100 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1008 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	936 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	918 
15.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
16.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	855 
17.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846 
18.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	841 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	814 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	775 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	761 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	744 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	734 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
27.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	644 
28.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	619 
29.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	616 
30.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	592 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
32.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	572 
33.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	565 
34.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	558 
35.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	555 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
37.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	526 
39.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	523 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	515 
41.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	515 
42.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
43.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	482 
44.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	480 
45.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	461 
46.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	455 
47.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	449 
48.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	445 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	443 
50.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	441 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	432 
52.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
53.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	419 
54.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	418 
55.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	411 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	409 
57.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	408 
58.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
59.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	404 
61.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	402 
62.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
63.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
64.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	387 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	384 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	378 
67.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	378 
68.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	374 
69.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	372 
70.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	371 
71.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	369 
72.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	368 
73.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	368 
74.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	367 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	357 
76.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	344 
77.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	342 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
80.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
81.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
82.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
83.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	313 
85.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
86.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	306 
87.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
88.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	305 
89.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 296 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	292 
91.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	291 
92.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	290 
93.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	290 
94.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
95.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
96.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
97.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
98.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
99.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
100.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	286 
101.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	285 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	282 
103.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
104.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
105.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	270 
106.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
107.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	265 
108.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	263 
109.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	260 
110.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	256 
111.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
112.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
113.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	252 
114.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	250 
115.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	249 
116.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	244 
118.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
119.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	243 
120.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	234 
121.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
122.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
123.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	230 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	230 
125.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	228 
126.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	220 
127.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
128.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
129.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
130.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	213 
131.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
132.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
133.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	208 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	208 
135.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
136.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	207 
137.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	202 
138.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
139.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	199 
140.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	199 
141.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	197 
142.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
143.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
144.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	194 
145.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
146.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	190 
147.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	188 
148.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	188 
149.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	185 
151.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
152.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	185 
153.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
154.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	184 
155.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	182 
156.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
157.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
158.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	179 
159.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
160.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
161.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	177 
162.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
163.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	176 
164.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	175 
165.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	174 
166.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	174 
167.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	173 
168.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
169.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
170.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	169 
171.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
172.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
173.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
174.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	166 
175.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	164 
176.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
177.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	160 
178.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	160 
179.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
180.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	159 
181.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	158 
182.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
183.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
184.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	157 
185.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
186.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
187.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
188.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
189.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
190.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
191.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
192.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
193.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
194.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
195.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
196.	Pamela Großer, D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
197.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
198.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
199.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	138 
200.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
201.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
202.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
204.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	130 
205.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
206.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
207.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
208.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	125 
209.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
210.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
211.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
212.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
213.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
214.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
215.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
216.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	120 
217.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	119 
218.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	118 
219.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	118 
220.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	118 
221.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
222.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
223.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	116 
224.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	115 
225.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	114 
226.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
227.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	113 
228.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
229.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	112 
230.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	112 
231.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
232.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	110 
233.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	110 
234.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	109 
235.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
236.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	108 
237.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	108 
238.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	107 
239.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	107 
240.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
241.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
242.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
243.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	105 
244.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
245.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	104 
246.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
247.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	103 
248.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
249.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	102 
250.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
251.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	101 
252.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	101 
253.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
254.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	100 
255.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
256.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	97 
257.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	97 
258.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
259.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
260.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	95 
261.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
262.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
263.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
264.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
265.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
266.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
267.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
268.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
269.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
270.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
271.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
272.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
273.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
274.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	89 
275.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	89 
276.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
277.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	87 
278.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
279.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
280.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	85 
281.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	85 
282.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
283.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
284.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
285.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
286.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	83 
287.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
288.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
289.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
290.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
291.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
292.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
293.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
294.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
295.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
296.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
297.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
298.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
299.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
300.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
301.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	77 
302.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
303.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	76 
304.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
305.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	75 
306.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	75 
307.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	74 
308.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	74 
309.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
310.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
311.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
312.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	73 
313.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
314.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
315.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	70 
316.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
317.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	69 
318.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
319.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
320.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	69 
321.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
322.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
323.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
324.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	67 
325.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	67 
326.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	66 
327.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	64 
328.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	64 
329.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
330.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
331.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
332.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
333.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
334.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	63 
335.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
336.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	61 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
338.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
339.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
340.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
341.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
342.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
343.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
344.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
345.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
346.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
347.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
348.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
349.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	57 
350.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
351.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
352.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
353.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
354.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
355.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
356.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
357.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	55 
358.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	54 
359.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
360.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
361.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
362.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
363.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
364.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	53 
365.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
366.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
367.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
368.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	52 
369.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	52 
370.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
371.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
372.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
373.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
374.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
375.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
376.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
377.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	51 
378.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	51 
379.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
380.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	51 
381.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
382.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
383.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
384.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	49 
385.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	49 
386.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
387.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
388.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
389.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	48 
390.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
391.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
392.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
393.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
394.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
395.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
396.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
397.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
398.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
399.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	45 
400.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
401.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
402.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
403.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
404.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
405.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	44 
406.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
407.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	44 
408.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
409.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	44 
410.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
411.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	44 
412.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
413.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
414.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
415.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
416.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
417.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	43 
418.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
419.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
420.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
421.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	43 
422.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	43 
423.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	43 
424.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	42 
425.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
426.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	42 
427.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
428.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
429.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	41 
430.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	41 
431.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
432.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
433.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
434.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
435.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
436.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
437.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	40 
438.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
439.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
440.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	39 
441.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
442.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
443.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
444.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	39 
445.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
446.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
447.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	38 
448.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
449.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
450.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
451.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	37 
452.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
453.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
454.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
455.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
456.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
457.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
458.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
459.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
460.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
461.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
462.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
463.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
464.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
465.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
466.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
467.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
468.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
469.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
470.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
471.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
472.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
473.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
474.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
475.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
476.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	34 
477.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
478.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
479.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
480.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
481.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
482.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
483.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
484.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
485.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
486.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
487.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
488.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
489.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
490.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
491.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
492.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
493.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
494.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
495.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
496.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
497.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	32 
498.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
499.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
500.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	31 
501.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
502.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
503.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
504.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
505.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
506.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
507.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
508.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	30 
509.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
510.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	30 
511.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
512.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
513.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
514.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
515.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
516.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
517.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
518.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
519.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
520.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	28 
521.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
522.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
523.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
524.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D, 28 
525.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
526.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
527.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
528.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
529.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	27 
530.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
531.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
532.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
533.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	27 
534.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
535.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
536.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
537.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
538.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
539.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
540.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	26 
541.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	26 
542.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
543.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
544.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
545.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
546.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
547.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
548.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
549.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
550.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
551.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
552.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
553.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	25 
554.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
555.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
556.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	24 
557.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
558.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
559.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
560.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
561.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
562.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
563.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
564.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
565.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	23 
566.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
567.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
568.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
569.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
570.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
571.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	23 
572.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
573.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
574.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
575.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
576.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	23 
577.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
578.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
579.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
580.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
581.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
582.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
583.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
584.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
585.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
586.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
587.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
588.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
589.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
590.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
591.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
592.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
593.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
594.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	22 
595.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
596.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
597.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	22 
598.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
599.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
600.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
601.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	22 
602.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
603.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
604.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
605.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
606.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
607.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
608.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
609.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	21 
610.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
611.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
612.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
613.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
614.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
615.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
616.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
617.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	20 
618.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
619.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
620.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
621.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
622.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
623.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
624.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	20 
625.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
626.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
627.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	20 
628.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
629.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
630.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
631.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
632.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
633.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
634.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
635.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
636.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
637.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
638.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
639.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
640.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
641.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
642.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
643.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
644.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
645.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
646.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	19 
647.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
648.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
649.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
650.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
651.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
652.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
653.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
654.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
655.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
656.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	19 
657.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
658.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
659.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
660.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
661.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
662.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
663.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
664.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
665.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
666.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
667.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
668.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
669.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
670.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
671.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
672.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
673.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
674.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
675.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
676.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
677.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
678.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
679.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	17 
680.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
681.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
682.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
683.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
684.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
685.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
686.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
687.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
688.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
689.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
690.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
691.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
692.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
693.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
694.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
695.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
696.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
697.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
698.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
699.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
700.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
701.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
702.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
703.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
704.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
705.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
706.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
707.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
708.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
709.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
710.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	15 
711.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
712.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
713.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
714.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
715.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
716.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
717.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
718.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
719.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
720.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
721.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
722.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
723.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
724.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
725.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
726.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
727.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
728.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
729.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
730.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
731.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
732.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
733.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
734.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
735.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	14 
736.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
737.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	14 
738.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
739.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
740.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
741.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
742.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
743.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
744.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
745.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
746.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	14 
747.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
748.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
749.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
750.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
751.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
752.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
753.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
754.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
755.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
756.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
757.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
758.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	14 
759.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
760.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
761.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
762.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
763.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
764.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
765.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
766.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
767.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
768.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
769.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
770.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
771.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
772.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
773.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
774.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
775.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
776.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
777.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
778.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
779.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
780.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
781.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
782.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
783.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
784.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
785.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
786.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
787.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
788.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D, 12 
789.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
790.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
791.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
792.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
793.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
794.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
795.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
796.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
797.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
798.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
799.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
800.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
801.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
802.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
803.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
804.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
805.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
806.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
807.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
808.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
809.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
810.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
811.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
812.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	11 
813.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
814.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
815.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
816.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
817.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
818.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
819.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
820.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
821.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
822.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
823.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
824.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
825.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
826.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
827.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
828.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
829.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
830.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
831.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
832.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
833.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
834.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
835.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
836.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
837.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
838.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
839.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
840.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
841.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
842.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
843.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
844.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	10 
845.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
846.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
847.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
848.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
849.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
850.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
851.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
852.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
853.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA, 10 
854.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
855.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
856.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
857.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
858.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
859.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
860.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
861.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
862.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
863.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
864.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
865.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
866.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
867.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
868.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	10 
869.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
870.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
871.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
872.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
873.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
874.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
875.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
876.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
877.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
878.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
879.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
880.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
881.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
882.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	10 
883.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
884.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
885.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
886.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
887.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
888.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
889.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
890.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
891.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
892.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
893.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
894.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
895.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	10 
896.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
897.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	10 
898.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
899.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
900.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
901.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
902.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
903.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
904.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
905.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
906.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
907.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
908.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	9 
909.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
910.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
911.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
912.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
913.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
914.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
915.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
916.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
917.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	9 
918.	Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
919.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
920.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
921.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
922.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
923.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
924.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
925.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
926.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
927.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
928.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
929.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
930.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
931.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
932.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
933.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
934.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
935.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
936.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
937.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
938.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
939.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
940.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
941.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
942.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
943.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
944.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
945.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
946.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
947.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
948.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
949.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
950.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
951.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
952.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
953.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
954.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
955.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
956.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
957.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
958.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
959.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
960.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
961.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
962.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
963.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
964.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
965.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
966.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
967.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
968.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
969.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
970.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
971.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
972.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
973.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
974.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
975.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
976.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
977.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
978.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
979.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
980.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
981.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
982.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
983.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
984.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
985.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
986.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
987.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
988.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
989.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	8 
990.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
991.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
992.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
993.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
994.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
995.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
996.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
997.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
998.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
999.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1000.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1001.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1002.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1003.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1004.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	8 
1005.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1006.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1007.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1008.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1009.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1010.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1011.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1012.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1013.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1014.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1015.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1016.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1017.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1018.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1019.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1020.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1021.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1022.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1023.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1024.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1025.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	8 
1026.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1027.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1028.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1029.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1030.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1031.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1032.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1033.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1034.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1035.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1036.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	8 
1037.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1038.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1039.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1040.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1041.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1042.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1043.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1044.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1045.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1046.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1047.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1048.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1049.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1050.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1051.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1052.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1053.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1054.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1055.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1056.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1057.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1058.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1059.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1060.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1061.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1062.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1063.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1064.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1065.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1066.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1067.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1068.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1069.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1070.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1071.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1072.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1073.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1074.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1075.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1076.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1077.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1078.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1079.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1080.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1081.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1082.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1083.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1084.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1085.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1086.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1087.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1088.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1089.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1090.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1091.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1092.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1093.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1094.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1095.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1096.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1097.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1098.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1099.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1100.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1101.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1102.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1103.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1104.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1105.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1106.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1107.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1108.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1109.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1110.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1111.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1112.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1113.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1114.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1115.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1116.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1117.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1118.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1119.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1120.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1121.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1122.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1123.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1124.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1125.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1126.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1127.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1128.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1129.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1130.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1131.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1132.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1133.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	6 
1134.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1135.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1136.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1137.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1138.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1139.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1140.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1141.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1142.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1143.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1144.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1145.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1146.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1147.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1148.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1149.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1150.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1151.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1152.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	6 
1153.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1154.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1155.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1156.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1157.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1158.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1159.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1160.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1161.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1162.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1163.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1164.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	6 
1165.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1166.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1167.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1168.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1169.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1170.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1171.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1172.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1173.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1174.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1175.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1176.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1177.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1178.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1179.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1180.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1181.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1182.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1183.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1184.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1185.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1186.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1187.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1188.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1189.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1190.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1191.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1192.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1193.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1194.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1195.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1196.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1197.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1198.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1199.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1200.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1201.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1202.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1203.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1204.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1205.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1206.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1207.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1208.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1209.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1210.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1211.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1212.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	5 
1213.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1214.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1215.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1216.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1217.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1218.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1219.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1220.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1221.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1222.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1223.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1224.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1225.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1226.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1227.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1228.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1229.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1230.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1231.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1232.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1233.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1234.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1235.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1236.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1237.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1238.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1239.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1240.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1241.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1242.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1243.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1244.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1245.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1246.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1247.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1248.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1249.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1250.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1251.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1252.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1253.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1254.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1255.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1256.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1257.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1258.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1259.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1260.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1261.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1262.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1263.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1264.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1265.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1266.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1267.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1268.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	4 
1269.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1270.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1271.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1272.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1273.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1274.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1275.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1276.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1277.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1278.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1279.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1280.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1281.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1282.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1283.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1284.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1285.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1286.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1287.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1288.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1289.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1290.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1291.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1292.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1293.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1294.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1295.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1296.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1297.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1298.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1299.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1300.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1301.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1302.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1303.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1304.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1305.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1306.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1307.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1308.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1309.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1310.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1311.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1312.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1313.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1314.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1315.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1316.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1317.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1318.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1319.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1320.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1321.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1322.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1323.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1324.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1325.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1326.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1327.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1328.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1329.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1330.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1331.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1332.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1333.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1334.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1335.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1336.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1337.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1338.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1339.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1340.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1341.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1342.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1343.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1344.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1345.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1346.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1347.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1348.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1349.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1350.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1351.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1352.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1353.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1354.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1355.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1356.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1357.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1358.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1359.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1360.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1361.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1362.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1363.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1364.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1365.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1366.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1367.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1368.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1369.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1370.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1371.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1372.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1373.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1374.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1375.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1376.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1377.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1378.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1379.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	3 
1380.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1381.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1382.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1383.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1384.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1385.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1386.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3 
1387.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1388.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1389.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1390.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1391.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1392.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1393.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1394.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1395.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1396.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1397.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1398.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1399.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1400.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1401.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1402.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1403.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1404.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1405.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1406.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1407.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1408.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1409.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1410.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1411.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	3 
1412.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1413.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1414.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1415.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1416.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1417.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1418.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1419.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1420.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1421.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1422.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1423.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1424.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1425.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1426.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1427.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1428.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1429.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1430.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1431.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1432.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1433.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1434.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	2 
1435.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1436.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1437.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1438.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1439.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1440.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1441.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1442.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1443.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1444.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1445.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1446.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1447.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1448.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1449.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1450.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1451.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1452.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1453.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1454.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1455.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1456.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1457.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1458.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1459.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1460.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1461.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1462.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1463.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1464.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1465.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1466.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1467.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1468.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1469.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1470.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1471.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	2 
1472.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1473.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1474.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1475.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1476.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1477.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1478.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1479.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1480.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1481.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1482.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1483.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1484.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1485.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1486.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1487.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1488.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1489.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1490.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1491.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1492.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1493.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1494.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1495.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1496.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1497.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1498.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1499.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1500.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1501.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1502.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1503.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1504.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1505.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1506.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06	1 
1507.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1508.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1509.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1510.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1511.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1512.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1513.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1514.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1515.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1516.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1517.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1518.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1519.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1520.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1521.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1522.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1523.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1524.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1525.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1526.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1527.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1528.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1529.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1530.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1531.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1532.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1533.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1534.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1535.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1536.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1537.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1538.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1539.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1540.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1541.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1542.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1543.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1544.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1545.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1546.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	1 
1547.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1548.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1549.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1550.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1551.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1552.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1553.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1554.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1555.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1556.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1557.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1558.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1559.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1560.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1561.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1562.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1563.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	1 
1564.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1565.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1566.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1567.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1568.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1569.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1570.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1571.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1572.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1573.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1574.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1575.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1576.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1577.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1578.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1579.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1580.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1581.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1582.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1583.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1584.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1585.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1586.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1587.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1588.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1589.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1590.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1591.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1592.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1593.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1594.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1595.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1596.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1597.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1598.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1599.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1600.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1601.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1602.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1603.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1604.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1605.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1852
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1477
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1188
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1100
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	918
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	855
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	814
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 775
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 744

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2256
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	1976
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1379
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1370
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1203
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1101
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1008
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	936
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (6 Okt. 2014)

Ryan, deine Wertung ist aktuell noch nicht mit gezählt.
Hat sich überschnitten....


----------



## Walt (7 Okt. 2014)

Oktober 2014:

1. Iris Mareike Steen






2. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





3. Janina Uhse





4. Lena Gercke





5. Muriel Baumeister





6. Diane Willems





7. Svenja Jung





8. Henrike Fehrs





9. Jessica Ginkel





10. Tawnee Stone





Gruß
Walt


----------



## ManuN (7 Okt. 2014)

Oktober/14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Sandra Schneiders	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Andrea Kaiser	
7. Maira Rothe	
8. Angela Finger Erben	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## dabi (10 Okt. 2014)

1.Kate Beckinsale
2.Sylvie van der vaart
3.Jessica Biel 
4.Adriana Lima
5.Britney Spears
6.Megan Fox
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Mila Kunis
9.Anna Kournikova
10.Heidi Klum


----------



## pofgo (10 Okt. 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. Nina Dobrev




7. Julianne Hough
8. Hilary Duff
9. Katy Perry
10. Olivia Holt


----------



## Cherubini (11 Okt. 2014)

1. Alexandra Daddario
2. Alyssa Arce
3. Maja Lehrer
4. Kate Mara
5. Sarah Thonig
6. Lena Gercke
7. Jenny Bach
8. Isabel Edvardsson
9. Juliette Greco (geb. Menke)
10. Nicole Mieth


----------



## gaertner23 (12 Okt. 2014)

Hier mein Oktober-Voting:


1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Gundula Gause
3. Sandra Thier
4. Anja Petzold und Anja Heyde
5. Katrin Huss
6. Anita Hofmann
7. Frauke Ludowig und Inka Schneider
8. Cornelia Wehmeyer
9. Annette Betz
10. Victoria Herrmann


----------



## Apus72 (16 Okt. 2014)

Jetzt hätte ich beinahe den Oktober verpennt 


01. Rachael Leigh Cook

02. Chloe Moretz

03. Abigail Breslin

04. Ksenia Solo

05. Annasophia Robb

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson, Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ch2004 (18 Okt. 2014)

Mein Voting für den *Oktober 2014*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Susanne Langhans
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Susi Brandt
6. Kristina Lüdke
7. Anna Kraft
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kamilla Senjo
10. Katja Wölffing


----------



## RockingSheep (20 Okt. 2014)

Oktober 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
5. Rachel Miner
6. Anna Torv
7. Jennifer Lawrence
8. Tina Zemmrich 
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Cradlerocker (21 Okt. 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Rita Ora
4) Ana Ivanovic
5) Laura Feiersinger
6) Nadine Keßler
7) Trish Stratus
8) Lena Lotzen
9) Selena Gomez
10) Ali Krieger


----------



## Don Sven (22 Okt. 2014)

Oktober:

1. Diana Amft





2. Barbara Schöneberger





3. Madeleine von Schweden





4. Valea Scalabrino





5. Isabell Hertel





6. Maja Lehrer





7. Svenja Jung





8. Sarah Hannemann





9. Lena Gercke





10. Yana Gercke





10. Vanessa Huppenkothen





10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## Walt (23 Okt. 2014)

Nur noch gut 2 Monate, dann ist das Jahr 2014 und auch die Abstimmung um Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2014 ist wieder einmal Geschichte!

Schafft sie es erneut oder gibt es eine neue Nachfolgerin der Vorjahressiegerin





Sila Sahin?

Gute Chancen haben derzeit auch:





Janina Uhse

und





Iris Mareike Steen.

Ich denke, es bleibt bis zum letzten Tag spannend. Bitte haltet die Spannung aufrecht und stimmt ab!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Quentin T. (23 Okt. 2014)

1. Eva Longoria
2. Kate Beckinsale 
3. Sonja Kraus
4. Katy Perry
5. Emma Stone
6. Kylie Minogue
7. Emma Watson
8. Scarlett Johansson
9. Jennifer Aniston
10. Megan Fox


----------



## StefanKa (24 Okt. 2014)

1. Nadine Menz





2. Lena Gercke





3. Mariangela Scelsi





4. Mary Muhsal





5. Jeanette Biedermann





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Clara Gerst





8. Britt Hagedorn





9. Yvonne Burbach





10. Linda Marlen Runge


----------



## congo64 (26 Okt. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 26.10.2014 07:46 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2279 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2004 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1871	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1477 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1383 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1376 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1211 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1189 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1105 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1101 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1025 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	936 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	934 
15.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
16.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	855 
17.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846 
18.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	841 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	814 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	777 
22.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	775 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	746 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	740 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	673 
27.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
28.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	621 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	619 
30.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	592 
31.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
32.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	574 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	574 
34.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
35.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	561 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	538 
37.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	526 
38.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
39.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	523 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	515 
41.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	515 
42.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
43.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	493 
44.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	482 
45.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	469 
46.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	455 
47.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	450 
48.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	449 
49.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
50.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	441 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	432 
52.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	422 
53.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	419 
54.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	418 
55.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	414 
56.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	413 
57.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	411 
58.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	410 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	410 
60.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
61.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
62.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
63.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
64.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	387 
65.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	387 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	385 
67.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	378 
68.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	377 
69.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	376 
70.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	376 
71.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	374 
72.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	372 
73.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	369 
74.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	367 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	357 
76.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	344 
77.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	342 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
80.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
81.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	323 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
83.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
84.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
85.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	312 
86.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
87.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	306 
88.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
89.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	300 
90.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 299 
91.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	296 
92.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	291 
93.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	290 
94.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
95.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
96.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
97.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
98.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
99.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	286 
*100.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 *
101.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	285 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	282 
103.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
104.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
105.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	272 
106.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	270 
107.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
108.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	265 
109.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	263 
110.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	260 
111.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	257 
112.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	256 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	256 
114.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
115.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
116.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	251 
117.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	243 
119.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	243 
120.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
121.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	234 
122.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
123.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	230 
125.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	230 
126.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
127.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	220 
128.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
129.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	215 
130.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	215 
131.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
132.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
133.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
134.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	209 
135.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	208 
136.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	207 
137.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
138.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	207 
139.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	202 
140.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
141.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	201 
142.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	196 
143.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	194 
144.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
145.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
146.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	191 
147.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	190 
148.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	188 
149.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
150.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	185 
151.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
152.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	185 
153.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	185 
154.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	184 
155.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	183 
156.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	182 
157.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
158.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
159.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
160.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	179 
161.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	179 
162.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	177 
163.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
164.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	176 
165.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	175 
166.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	174 
167.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	173 
168.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
169.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	169 
170.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
171.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	167 
172.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
173.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	166 
174.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
175.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
176.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	164 
177.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	164 
178.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
179.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	160 
180.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
181.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	160 
182.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	158 
183.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
184.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
185.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
186.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
187.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
188.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
189.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
190.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
191.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
192.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	149 
193.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
194.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
195.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
196.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
197.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	141 
198.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
199.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	138 
*200.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 *
201.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
202.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
204.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	130 
205.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
206.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
207.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
208.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	125 
209.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
210.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
211.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
212.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
213.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
214.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
215.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	122 
216.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
217.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
218.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	120 
219.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	119 
220.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	118 
221.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	118 
222.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	118 
223.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
224.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
225.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	115 
226.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	115 
227.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
228.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
229.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	113 
230.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
231.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	113 
232.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	112 
233.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	112 
234.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	111 
235.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	111 
236.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	110 
237.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
238.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
239.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
240.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	107 
241.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
242.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	106 
243.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
244.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
245.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
246.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	105 
247.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	104 
248.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
249.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
250.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	103 
251.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	102 
252.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
253.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	101 
254.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	101 
255.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
256.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
257.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
258.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	97 
259.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	97 
260.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	96 
261.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	96 
262.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
263.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
264.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
265.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	95 
266.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
267.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	94 
268.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
269.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
270.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
271.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
272.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
273.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
274.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
275.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	91 
276.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
277.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
278.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
279.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	87 
280.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
281.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
282.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
283.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
284.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
285.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
286.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	83 
287.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	82 
288.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
289.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	82 
290.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	81 
291.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
292.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
293.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
294.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
295.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
296.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
297.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
298.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
299.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
*300.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 *
301.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
302.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
303.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
304.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	76 
305.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
306.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
307.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	75 
308.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	75 
309.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	74 
310.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	74 
311.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
312.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
313.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
314.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	72 
315.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
316.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
317.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	70 
318.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	70 
319.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	70 
320.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
321.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	69 
322.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
323.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
324.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
325.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
326.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
327.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	67 
328.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	64 
329.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
330.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	63 
331.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
332.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	63 
333.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
334.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
335.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
336.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	61 
337.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
338.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
339.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
340.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
341.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
342.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
343.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
344.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
345.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
346.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
347.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
348.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
349.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	57 
350.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
351.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	56 
352.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
353.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
354.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
355.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
356.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	55 
357.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
358.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
359.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
360.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
361.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
362.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	54 
363.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
364.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	53 
365.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
366.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	53 
367.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
368.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
369.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	52 
370.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
371.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
372.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
373.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
374.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
375.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	52 
376.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
377.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	51 
378.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
379.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	51 
380.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	51 
381.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	51 
382.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
383.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	51 
384.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	51 
385.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
386.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	50 
387.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	50 
388.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
389.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	50 
390.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	50 
391.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
392.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
393.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
394.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
395.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
396.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
397.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	47 
398.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
399.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	46 
*400.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 *
401.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
402.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
403.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	46 
404.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
405.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
406.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
407.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
408.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
409.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
410.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
411.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	44 
412.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
413.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	44 
414.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
415.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	44 
416.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
417.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
418.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
419.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
420.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
421.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
422.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
423.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
424.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	43 
425.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
426.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
427.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	43 
428.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
429.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	42 
430.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
431.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	41 
432.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
433.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	41 
434.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
435.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
436.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
437.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	40 
438.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
439.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
440.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
441.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
442.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
443.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
444.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
445.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	39 
446.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
447.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	38 
448.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
449.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
450.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
451.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
452.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
453.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
454.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
455.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
456.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
457.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	37 
458.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
459.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
460.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	37 
461.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
462.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
463.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
464.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
465.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
466.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
467.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
468.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
469.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
470.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
471.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
472.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
473.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
474.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
475.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
476.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
477.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
478.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
479.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
480.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	34 
481.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
482.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
483.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
484.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	34 
485.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
486.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
487.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
488.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
489.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
490.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
491.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
492.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
493.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
494.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
495.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	32 
496.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
497.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	32 
498.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	32 
499.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	32 
*500.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 *
501.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
502.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
503.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
504.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
505.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
506.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
507.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	30 
508.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
509.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	30 
510.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	30 
511.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
512.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
513.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
514.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
515.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
516.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
517.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
518.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
519.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
520.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
521.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
522.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
523.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
524.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	28 
525.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
526.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	28 
527.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
528.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
529.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
530.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
531.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
532.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
533.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
534.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
535.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	27 
536.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
537.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
538.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
539.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
540.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	26 
541.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
542.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
543.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	26 
544.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
545.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
546.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
547.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
548.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	25 
549.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
550.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
551.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
552.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
553.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
554.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
555.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
556.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	25 
557.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
558.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
559.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
560.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
561.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
562.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	24 
563.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	24 
564.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
565.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
566.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
567.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
568.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
569.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
570.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
571.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	23 
572.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
573.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
574.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
575.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	23 
576.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
577.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
578.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	23 
579.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
580.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
581.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	23 
582.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
583.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	23 
584.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
585.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	23 
586.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
587.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
588.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
589.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
590.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
591.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
592.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
593.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
594.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
595.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
596.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
597.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
598.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22 
599.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*600.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 *
601.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
602.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
603.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
604.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
605.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
606.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
607.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
608.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
609.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
610.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
611.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21 
612.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
613.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
614.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
615.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
616.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
617.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	21 
618.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
619.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
620.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
621.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
622.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
623.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
624.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
625.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
626.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
627.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	20 
628.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	20 
629.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
630.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
631.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20 
632.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	20 
633.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
634.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	20 
635.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
636.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
637.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
638.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
639.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
640.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
641.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
642.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
643.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	19 
644.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
645.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
646.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
647.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
648.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
649.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
650.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
651.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
652.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
653.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
654.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
655.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	19 
656.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
657.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
658.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
659.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
660.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
661.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
662.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
663.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
664.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
665.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
666.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
667.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
668.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
669.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
670.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
671.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
672.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
673.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
674.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
675.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
676.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
677.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
678.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
679.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
680.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
681.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
682.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
683.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
684.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	17 
685.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
686.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
687.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
688.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
689.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
690.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
691.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
692.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
693.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	17 
694.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
695.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
696.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
697.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
698.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
699.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
*700.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 *
701.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
702.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
703.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
704.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
705.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
706.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
707.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
708.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
709.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
710.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
711.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
712.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
713.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
714.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
715.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
716.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
717.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	15 
718.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
719.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
720.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
721.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
722.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
723.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	15 
724.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	15 
725.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
726.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
727.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
728.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
729.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
730.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
731.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
732.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
733.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
734.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
735.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
736.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
737.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
738.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
739.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
740.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	14 
741.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	14 
742.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
743.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
744.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	14 
745.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
746.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
747.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
748.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
749.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
750.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
751.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
752.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	14 
753.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
754.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
755.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
756.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
757.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
758.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
759.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
760.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
761.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
762.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
763.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
764.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
765.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
766.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
767.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
768.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
769.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
770.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
771.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
772.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
773.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
774.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
775.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
776.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
777.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
778.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
779.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	13 
780.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	13 
781.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
782.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
783.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
784.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
785.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
786.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
787.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
788.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
789.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
790.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
791.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
792.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	12 
793.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
794.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
795.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
796.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
797.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
798.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
799.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
*800.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 *
801.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
802.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
803.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
804.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
805.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
806.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
807.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
808.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
809.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
810.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
811.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
812.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
813.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
814.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
815.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
816.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
817.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
818.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
819.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
820.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
821.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
822.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	11 
823.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
824.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
825.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
826.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
827.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
828.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
829.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
830.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
831.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	11 
832.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
833.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	11 
834.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
835.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
836.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
837.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
838.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
839.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
840.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
841.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
842.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
843.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	11 
844.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
845.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
846.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
847.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
848.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	11 
849.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
850.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
851.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
852.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
853.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
854.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
855.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
856.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
857.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
858.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
859.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
860.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
861.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
862.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
863.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
864.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
865.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
866.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
867.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
868.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
869.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
870.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
871.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
872.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
873.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
874.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
875.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
876.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	10 
877.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
878.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
879.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
880.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
881.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	10 
882.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
883.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
884.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
885.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
886.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
887.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
888.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
889.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
890.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
891.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
892.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
893.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
894.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
895.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	10 
896.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
897.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
898.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
899.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
*900.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 *
901.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
902.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
903.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
904.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
905.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
906.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
907.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
908.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
909.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
910.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	9 
911.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
912.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
913.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
914.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
915.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
916.	Anke Engelke,	D, 21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
917.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
918.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
919.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
920.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
921.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
922.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
923.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
924.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
925.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
926.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
927.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
928.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
929.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
930.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
931.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
932.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
933.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
934.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
935.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
936.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
937.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
938.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
939.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
940.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
941.	Diana,Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+ 13.08.1997	9 
942.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
943.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
944.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
945.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
946.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
947.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
948.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
949.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
950.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
951.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
952.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	9 
953.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
954.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
955.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
956.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
957.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
958.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
959.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
960.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
961.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
962.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
963.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
964.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
965.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
966.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
967.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
968.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
969.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
970.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
971.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
972.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
973.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
974.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
975.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
976.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
977.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
978.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
979.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
980.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
981.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
982.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
983.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
984.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
985.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
986.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
987.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
988.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
989.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
990.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
991.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
992.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
993.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
994.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
995.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
996.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
997.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
998.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
999.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
*1000.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 *
1001.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1002.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1003.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1004.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1005.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1006.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1007.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1008.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1009.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1010.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1011.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1012.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1013.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1014.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1015.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1016.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1017.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1018.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1019.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1020.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1021.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1022.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	8 
1023.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	8 
1024.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1025.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1026.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1027.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1028.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1029.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1030.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1031.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1032.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1033.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1034.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1035.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1036.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1037.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1038.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	8 
1039.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1040.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1041.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1042.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1043.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1044.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1045.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1046.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1047.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1048.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1049.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1050.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1051.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1052.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1053.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1054.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1055.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1056.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1057.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1058.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1059.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1060.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1061.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1062.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1063.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1064.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1065.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1066.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1067.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1068.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1069.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1070.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1071.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1072.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1073.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1074.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1075.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1076.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1077.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1078.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1079.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1080.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1081.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1082.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1083.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1084.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1085.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1086.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1087.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1088.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1089.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1090.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1091.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1092.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1093.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1094.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1095.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1096.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1097.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1098.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1099.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
*1100.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 *
1101.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1102.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1103.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1104.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1105.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1106.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1107.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1108.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1109.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1110.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1111.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1112.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1113.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1114.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1115.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1116.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1117.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1118.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1119.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1120.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1121.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1122.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1123.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1124.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1125.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1126.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1127.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1128.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	6 
1129.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1130.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1131.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1132.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1133.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1134.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	6 
1135.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1136.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1137.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1138.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1139.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1140.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1141.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1142.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1143.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1144.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1145.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1146.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1147.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1148.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1149.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1150.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1151.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1152.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1153.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1154.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1155.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1156.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1157.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1158.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1159.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1160.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1161.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1162.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1163.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1164.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1165.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1166.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1167.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1168.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1169.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1170.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1171.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1172.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1173.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1174.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1175.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1176.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1177.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1178.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1179.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1180.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1181.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1182.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1183.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1184.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1185.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1186.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1187.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1188.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1189.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1190.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1191.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1192.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1193.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1194.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1195.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1196.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1197.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1198.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1199.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
*1200.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 *
1201.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1202.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1203.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1204.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1205.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1206.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1207.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1208.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1209.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1210.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1211.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1212.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1213.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1214.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1215.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1216.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1217.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1218.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1219.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1220.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1221.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1222.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1223.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1224.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1225.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1226.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1227.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1228.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1229.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1230.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1231.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1232.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1233.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1234.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1235.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1236.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1237.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1238.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1239.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1240.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1241.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1242.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1243.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1244.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1245.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1246.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1247.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1248.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1249.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1250.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1251.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1252.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1253.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1254.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1255.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1256.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1257.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1258.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1259.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1260.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1261.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1262.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1263.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1264.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1265.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1266.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1267.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1268.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1269.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1270.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1271.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1272.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1273.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1274.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1275.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1276.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1277.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	4 
1278.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1279.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1280.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1281.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1282.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1283.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1284.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1285.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1286.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1287.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1288.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1289.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1290.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1291.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1292.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1293.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1294.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1295.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1296.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1297.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1298.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1299.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
*1300.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 *
1301.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1302.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1303.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1304.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1305.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1306.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1307.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1308.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1309.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1310.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1311.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1312.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1313.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1314.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1315.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1316.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1317.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1318.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1319.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1320.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1321.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1322.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1323.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1324.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1325.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1326.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1327.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1328.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1329.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1330.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1331.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1332.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1333.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1334.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1335.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1336.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1337.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1338.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1339.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1340.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1341.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1342.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1343.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1344.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1345.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1346.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1347.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1348.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1349.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1350.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1351.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1352.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1353.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1354.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1355.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1356.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1357.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1358.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1359.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1360.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1361.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1362.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1363.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1364.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1365.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1366.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1367.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1368.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1369.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1370.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1371.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1372.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1373.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1374.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1375.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	3 
1376.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1377.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1378.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1379.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1380.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1381.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1382.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1383.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1384.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1385.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1386.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1387.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1388.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1389.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1390.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1391.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1392.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1393.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1394.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1395.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1396.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1397.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1398.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1399.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
*1400.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 *
1401.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1402.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1403.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1404.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1405.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1406.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1407.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1408.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1409.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1410.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1411.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1412.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1413.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1414.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1415.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1416.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1417.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1418.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1419.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1420.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1421.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	3 
1422.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1423.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1424.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1425.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1426.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1427.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	2 
1428.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1429.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1430.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1431.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1432.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1433.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	2 
1434.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1435.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1436.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1437.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1438.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1439.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1440.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1441.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1442.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1443.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1444.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1445.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1446.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1447.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1448.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1449.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1450.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	2 
1451.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1452.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1453.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1454.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1455.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1456.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1457.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1458.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1459.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1460.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1461.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1462.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1463.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1464.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1465.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1466.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1467.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1468.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1469.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1470.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1471.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1472.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1473.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1474.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1475.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1476.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1477.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1478.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1479.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1480.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1481.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1482.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1483.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1484.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1485.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1486.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1487.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1488.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	2 
1489.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1490.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1491.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1492.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1493.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1494.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1495.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1496.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1497.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1498.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1499.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
*1500.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 *
1501.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1502.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1503.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1504.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1505.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1506.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1507.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1508.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1509.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1510.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1511.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1512.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1513.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1514.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1515.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1516.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1517.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1518.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1519.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1520.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1521.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1522.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1523.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1524.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1525.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1 
1526.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1527.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1528.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1529.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1530.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1531.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1532.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1533.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1534.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1535.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1536.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1537.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1538.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1539.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1540.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1541.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1542.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1543.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1544.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1545.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1546.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1547.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1548.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1549.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1550.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1551.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1552.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1553.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1554.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1555.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1556.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1557.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1558.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1559.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	1 
1560.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1561.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1562.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1563.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1564.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1565.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1566.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1567.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1568.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1569.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1570.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1571.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1572.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1573.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1574.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1575.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1576.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1577.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1578.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1579.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1580.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1581.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1582.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1583.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1584.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1585.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1586.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1587.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1588.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1589.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1590.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1591.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1592.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1593.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1594.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1595.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1596.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1597.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1598.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1599.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
*1600.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 *
1601.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1602.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1603.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1604.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1605.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1606.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1607.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1608.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1609.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
*1610.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1871
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1477
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1189
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1105
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	934
6.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	855
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	814
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 775
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 746
*
TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2279
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2004
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1383
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1376
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1211
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1101
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1025
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	936
10.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	846



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Hehnii (30 Okt. 2014)

Hier meine Oktoberwertung 2014:

1. Hayley Atwell 




 
2. Emily Osment
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Claire Holt
7. Kimberley Garner
8. Minka Kelly
9. Rachel Bilson
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## maggi77 (31 Okt. 2014)

Ich fang für November an:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Adrianne Curry
4. Lauren Pope
5. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
6. Joelina Drews
7. Megan Fox
8. Verona Pooth
9. KT So (Asian Model)
10.Katie Price


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2014)

Oktober 2014


*Bar Refaeli*






 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Becki Newton
Kimberley Garner
Irina Shayk
Julianne Hough
Vanessa Hudgens
Olivia Holt
Kelli Berglund


----------



## Freibier (31 Okt. 2014)

1. Mariah Carey
2. Rihanna
3. Emma Watson
4. Shakira
5. Britney Spears
6. Beyonce
7. Angelina Jolie
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Elisabeth Seitz
10. Sarah X Mills


----------



## Sachse (1 Nov. 2014)

November Liste und es gibt einen Neuzugang 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Rita Ora
5. Pixie Lott 
6. Julianne Hough
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Ellie Goulding
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Chloe Bennet


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2014)

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Hayley Williams
3. Taylor Swift
4. Selena Gomez
5. Demi Lovato
6. Hilary Duff
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Victoria Justice
9. Ariana Grande
10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2014)

Nix Neues, aber ein paar umdisponiert 

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Ilse DeLange*





*3. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*4. Rachael Taylor*



 

*5. Sarah Gadon*



 

*6. Felicity Jones*





*7. Delta Goodrem*





*8. Lily James*



 

*9. Heloise Guerin*



 

*10. Taylor Schilling *


----------



## Cav (1 Nov. 2014)

Meine Liste für November

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Izabel Goulart




3. Lena Gercke




4. Sylvie Meis




5. Nina Agdal




6. Stana Katic




7. Kendall Jenner




8. Anna Kendrick




9. Verona Pooth




10. Michelle Keegan




10. Emily Ratajkowski




10. Fernanda Brandao




10. Judith Rakers


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2014)

Für November:

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Natalie Portman


 
3. Jessica Chastain


 
4. Emma Stone


 
5. Diane Kruger


 
6. Emma Watson


 
7. Gemma Arterton


 
8. Stana Katic


 
9. Liv Tyler


 
10. Gillian Anderson


​


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2014)

*01. Hayley Williams & LaFee*



*
02. Chloe Crace Moretz
03. Linda Marlen Runge*
04. Michele Fichtner (AWZ) 
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Miranda Kerr
07. Alessandra Ambrosio
08. Naima Fehrenbacher (AWZ)
09. Taylor Swift 
10. Emma Roberts


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Nov. 2014)

November-Voting:

1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Veronika Fasterova
3. Emma Roberts
4. Stefanie Giesinger 


5. Jessica Alba
6. Victoria Justice
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Linda Hesse
9. Angie Harmon
10. Britt Robertson


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2014)

1. Magdalena Voigt
2. Serena Salecker
3. Mila Kunis
4. Annika Kipp
5. Alina Merkau
6. Saraya-Jade Bevis
7. Janina Uhse
8. Natalya Neidhart
9. Ana Ivanovic
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Nov. 2014)

My November vote:
1. Sandra Thier
2. Catherine Vogel
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Birgit Klaus
6. Andrea Kaiser
7. Mara Bergmann 
8. Marlen Neuenschwander
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Kim Heinzelmann


----------



## hsvmann (1 Nov. 2014)

*11/14*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Delta Goodrem
4. Jessica Alba
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Selena Gomez
9. Shania Twain
10. Megan Fox


----------



## tino2003 (1 Nov. 2014)

Hier der November:

1. Delta Goodrem :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Helene Fischer
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Katy Perry
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## benedikt (2 Nov. 2014)

Hier meine November Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Karlie Kloss
04. Cara Delevingne
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Izabel Goulart
07. Julie Henderson
08. Irina Shayk
09. Iris Kavka
10. Nastya Kunskaya


----------



## brian69 (2 Nov. 2014)

*November*

1. Olivia Wilde

2. Eva Green
3. Charlize Theron
4. Camilla Belle
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Amy Adams
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Stana Katic
9. Rosamund Pike
10. Rhona Mitra​


----------



## ManuN (2 Nov. 2014)

November 14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Sandra Schneiders	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Catherine Vogel	
8. Mara Bergmann	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## christinalover (2 Nov. 2014)

1.Christina Aguilera



2.Bea Peters
3.Ramona Drews
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Barbie Blank
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Maxi Biewer
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Sharmell Huffman


----------



## Cherubini (3 Nov. 2014)

1. Taylor Cole
2. Kate Upton
3. Alexandra Daddario
4. Kelly Kelly
5. Lena Gercke
6. Helene Fischer
7. Alyssa Arce
8. Eugenie Bouchard
9. Anna Fenninger
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Ania Niedieck
10. Brie Bella
10. Judith Rakers
10. Kate Mara


----------



## Afefan (3 Nov. 2014)

Mein November Voting:
1. Alina Merkau
2. Aline von Drateln
3. Susanna Schumacher
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Andrea Petkovic
6. Eva Maria Lemke
7. Emma Watson
8. Roberta Bieling
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Penelope Cruz
10. Garbine Muguruza


----------



## Don Sven (3 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Congo, kann dass ein, dass einige Votings vom Oktober nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Ich vermisse im Ranking Maja Lehrer und auch Clara Gerst ?!?

Übersehe ich die? Oder wurden evtl. wurden von Dir und Walt Posts auf den Seiten 122 und 123 übersehen?



Don Sven schrieb:


> Oktober:
> 
> 1. Diana Amft
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Sven (3 Nov. 2014)

Hallo Congo, kann dass ein, dass einige Votings vom Oktober nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Ich vermisse im Ranking Maja Lehrer und auch Clara Gerst ?!?




StefanKa schrieb:


> 1. Nadine Menz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Sven (3 Nov. 2014)

Lieber Congo!

ich hatte Tomaten auf den Augen. Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht. Maja Lehrer und Clara Gerst sind ja doch im Ranking.

Ich bitte aufrichtig um Entschuldigung.

knast09 ausg099

Also um es Dir einfacher zu machen, spare ich mir hier dann auch mal das erneute posten der Bilder, stehen ja eh schon oben, und wiederhole für den November mein Oktober-Voting wie folgt:

1. Diana Amft
2. Barbara Schöneberger
3. Madeleine von Schweden
4. Valea Scalabrino
5. Isabell Hertel
6. Maja Lehrer
7. Svenja Jung
8. Sarah Hannemann
9. Lena Gercke
10. Yana Gercke
10. Vanessa Huppenkothen
10. Jessica Ginkel


Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir verzeihen?


----------



## congo64 (3 Nov. 2014)

Don Sven schrieb:


> Lieber Congo!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir verzeihen?




Kein Problem.
Ich versuche immer alles genau aufzunehmen und kontrolliere doppelt, bevor ich die neue Datei speichere.
Trotzdem könnte ja sowas mal passieren und dann bin ich natürlich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Also, NIX PASSIERT :thumbup:


----------



## RockingSheep (4 Nov. 2014)

Mein Voting für den *November 2014*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Susanne Langhans
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Susi Brandt
6. Kristina Lüdke
7. Anna Kraft
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kamilla Senjo
10. Katja Wölffing


----------



## Walt (4 Nov. 2014)

Walt's Voting im November 2014:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Felicitas Woll





4. Alexandra Neldel





5. Diane Willems





6. Renée Weibel





7. Alyssa Milano





8. Sophie Marceau





9. Amanda Seyfried





10. Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 Nov. 2014)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Mila Kunis
3.) Helene Fischer
4.) Emilia Clarke
5.) Angela Finger Erben
6.) Janina Uhse
7.) Katy Perry
8.) Kaley Cuoco
9.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Ralf1972 (5 Nov. 2014)

November 2014:

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Emma Watson
4.	Mareille Höppner
5.	Frauke Ludowig
6.	Emma Watson
7.	Nazan Eckes
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Caterine Mountbatten
10.	Pinar Tanrikolu


----------



## StefanKa (6 Nov. 2014)

Meine Wertung im November 2014

1. Vaile (Karoline) Fuchs





2. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





3. Katrin Heß





4. Lena Gercke





5. Yana Gercke





6. Svenja Jung





7. Janina Isabell Batoly





8. Tatjana Kästel





9. Henrike Fehrs





10. Lindsey Vonn


----------



## tort3 (8 Nov. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Engels
4. Diane Willems
5. Joelina Drews
6. Helene Fischer
7. Lena Gercke
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Fiona Erdmann
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## congo64 (9 Nov. 2014)

Ralf1972 schrieb:


> November 2014:
> 
> 
> 3.	Emma Watson
> ...



Hallo Ralf, da scheint dir was durcheinander geraten zu sein.
Ich habe jetzt für Emma Platz 3 gezählt.
Du müsstest also den 6. nochmal neu vergeben.....


----------



## ZOMBIE (9 Nov. 2014)

*Meine Top 10 (Schwere Wahl):*

*1. Sandra Menges (ex Cretu)
2. Liv Kristine
3. Maite Kelly
4. Andie McDowell
5. Ariel Rebel
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Tanja Bauer (Sky)
8. Emma Watson
9. Charlotte Wessels (Delain)
10. Angela Gossow (Arch Enemy)
*


----------



## congo64 (11 Nov. 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemkova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 11.11.2014 22:10 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2326 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2056 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1877	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487 
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1390 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1386 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1211 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1208 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1142 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1105 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1075 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	954 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	941 
15.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	886 
16.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
17.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	854 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	848 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	823 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	787 
22.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	746 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	740 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	692 
27.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
28.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	644 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	627 
30.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	596 
31.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	594 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	574 
34.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	567 
35.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	542 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	529 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	528 
39.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
40.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
41.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	524 
42.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	510 
43.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
44.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	490 
45.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	469 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	466 
47.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	460 
48.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	459 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	452 
50.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	447 
51.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	440 
53.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	429 
54.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	427 
55.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	425 
56.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	419 
57.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	419 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	416 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	410 
60.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
61.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
62.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	396 
63.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
64.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	394 
65.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
66.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	387 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	386 
68.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	386 
69.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	386 
70.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	384 
71.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	379 
72.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	376 
73.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	374 
74.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	367 
75.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	367 
76.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	346 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
79.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
80.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	323 
81.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
83.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
84.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
85.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	312 
86.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	309 
87.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
88.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
89.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	305 
90.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	300 
91.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	300 
92.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 299 
93.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	298 
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	296 
95.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	291 
96.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
97.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
98.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
99.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
*100.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 *
101.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	284 
103.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	279 
104.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
105.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
106.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	274 
107.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	270 
108.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	267 
109.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	266 
110.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
111.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	263 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	260 
113.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	257 
114.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
115.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
116.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	252 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	251 
118.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	250 
119.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
120.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	244 
121.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
122.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
123.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	231 
124.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	230 
126.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	222 
127.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	220 
128.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
129.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
130.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	217 
131.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	217 
132.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	217 
133.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	216 
134.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
135.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
136.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
137.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	209 
138.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	209 
139.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	208 
140.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
141.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	207 
142.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	207 
143.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
144.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	202 
145.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	201 
146.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
147.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
148.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
149.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	192 
150.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	192 
151.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
152.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	190 
153.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	189 
154.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	188 
155.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	188 
156.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	185 
158.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	185 
159.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
160.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	184 
161.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
162.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
163.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
164.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	177 
165.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	177 
166.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
167.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	175 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	175 
170.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
171.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	170 
172.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	170 
173.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
174.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	169 
175.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
176.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
177.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
178.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	166 
179.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	164 
180.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
181.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	162 
182.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	161 
183.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
184.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
185.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
186.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
187.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
188.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
189.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
190.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	151 
191.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
192.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
193.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
194.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	148 
195.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
196.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
197.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
198.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	141 
199.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	140 
*200.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 *
201.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
202.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
203.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
204.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
205.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
206.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
207.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	129 
208.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
209.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	126 
210.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	126 
211.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
212.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
213.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
214.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
215.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
216.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	122 
217.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
218.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	122 
219.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	122 
220.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	122 
221.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
222.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	121 
223.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
224.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	120 
225.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	119 
226.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	118 
227.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	118 
228.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
229.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
230.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	116 
231.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	115 
232.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	115 
233.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
234.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
235.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	113 
236.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
237.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	112 
238.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	111 
239.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
240.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	110 
241.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
242.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	108 
243.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	107 
244.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
245.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
246.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	106 
247.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
248.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
249.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	105 
250.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
251.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	104 
252.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	104 
253.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
254.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
255.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
256.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	101 
257.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
258.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
259.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	98 
260.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	97 
261.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
262.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	96 
263.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	96 
264.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
265.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
266.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
267.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	95 
268.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	94 
269.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
270.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
271.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
272.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
273.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
274.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
275.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
276.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
277.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
278.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	90 
279.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
280.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
281.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
282.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
283.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
284.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
285.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
286.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
287.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	83 
288.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	83 
289.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	83 
290.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	82 
291.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
292.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	82 
293.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	82 
294.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
295.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
296.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
297.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
298.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
299.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
*300.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 *
301.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
302.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
303.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
304.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
305.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	78 
306.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
307.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
308.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
309.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
310.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	76 
311.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
312.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	75 
313.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	74 
314.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
315.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
316.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
317.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
318.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
319.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	70 
320.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
321.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	70 
322.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
323.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	69 
324.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
325.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
326.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
327.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
328.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
329.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	66 
330.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
331.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	64 
332.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
333.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
334.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
335.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
336.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
337.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	61 
338.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	60 
339.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
340.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
341.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
342.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
343.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
344.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
345.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
346.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
347.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
348.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	58 
349.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	58 
350.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	57 
351.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
352.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	57 
353.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	57 
354.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
355.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
356.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
357.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	56 
358.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	56 
359.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
360.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	56 
361.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	56 
362.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
363.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
364.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
365.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
366.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
367.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
368.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	54 
369.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	54 
370.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	54 
371.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
372.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
373.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
374.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
375.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
376.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
377.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
378.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
379.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
380.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
381.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
382.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
383.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
384.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	51 
385.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
386.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	51 
387.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	51 
388.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
389.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	50 
390.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	50 
391.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	50 
392.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
393.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	49 
394.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	49 
395.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	49 
396.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
397.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
398.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
399.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	48 
*400.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	47 *
401.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
402.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
403.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
404.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
405.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
406.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
407.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	46 
408.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
409.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
410.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
411.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
412.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
413.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
414.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
415.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
416.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
417.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
418.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
419.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
420.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	44 
421.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
422.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
423.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
424.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
425.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
426.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
427.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
428.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
429.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
430.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
431.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
432.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
433.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
434.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
435.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
436.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	41 
437.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
438.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
439.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
440.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	40 
441.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
442.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
443.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
444.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
445.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	40 
446.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
447.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
448.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
449.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	39 
450.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
451.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	39 
452.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
453.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	38 
454.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
455.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
456.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
457.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
458.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
459.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	37 
460.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
461.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
462.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
463.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
464.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
465.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
466.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
467.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
468.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
469.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
470.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
471.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
472.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
473.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
474.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
475.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	35 
476.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
477.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	35 
478.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
479.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
480.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
481.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
482.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
483.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
484.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
485.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
486.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
487.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
488.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
489.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
490.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
491.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
492.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
493.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	33 
494.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
495.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
496.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
497.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
498.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
499.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
*500.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 *
501.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
502.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	32 
503.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
504.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
505.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
506.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
507.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	32 
508.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	32 
509.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
510.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
511.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	31 
512.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
513.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
514.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
515.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
516.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	30 
517.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
518.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
519.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
520.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
521.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
522.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
523.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
524.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
525.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
526.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
527.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
528.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
529.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA, 29 
530.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	29 
531.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
532.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
533.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
534.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
535.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
536.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
537.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
538.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
539.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
540.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
541.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
542.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
543.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
544.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
545.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	26 
546.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
547.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
548.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
549.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	26 
550.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
551.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
552.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	26 
553.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
554.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
555.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	25 
556.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
557.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	25 
558.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
559.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
560.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
561.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
562.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
563.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
564.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
565.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	24 
566.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	24 
567.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
568.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
569.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
570.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
571.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
572.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
573.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
574.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	24 
575.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
576.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	23 
577.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	23 
578.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
579.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
580.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
581.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
582.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
583.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	23 
584.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
585.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	23 
586.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
587.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
588.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	23 
589.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
590.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
591.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
592.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
593.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
594.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
595.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
596.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
597.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
598.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
599.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
*600.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 *
601.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
602.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
603.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
604.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
605.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
606.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
607.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
608.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
609.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
610.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
611.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
612.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	22 
613.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
614.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
615.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
616.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
617.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
618.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
619.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
620.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
621.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	21 
622.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
623.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	21 
624.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
625.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
626.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
627.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
628.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
629.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
630.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
631.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
632.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
633.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
634.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
635.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
636.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
637.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	20 
638.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
639.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
640.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	20 
641.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
642.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
643.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
644.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
645.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
646.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	19 
647.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
648.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
649.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
650.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
651.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
652.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
653.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
654.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
655.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
656.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
657.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
658.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
659.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
660.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
661.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
662.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
663.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	19 
664.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
665.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
666.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
667.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
668.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
669.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
670.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
671.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
672.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
673.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
674.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
675.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
676.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
677.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
678.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
679.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
680.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
681.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
682.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
683.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
684.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
685.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
686.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
687.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
688.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
689.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
690.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
691.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
692.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
693.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
694.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
695.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
696.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
697.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
698.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
699.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
*700.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 *
701.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
702.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
703.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
704.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
705.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
706.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
707.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
708.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
709.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
710.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
711.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
712.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
713.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
714.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
715.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
716.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
717.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
718.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
719.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
720.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
721.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
722.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
723.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
724.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
725.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
726.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
727.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	15 
728.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
729.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
730.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
731.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
732.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
733.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	15 
734.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
735.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
736.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
737.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
738.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
739.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
740.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
741.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
742.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	15 
743.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
744.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
745.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
746.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	15 
747.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
748.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
749.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
750.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
751.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
752.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
753.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
754.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
755.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
756.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
757.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
758.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
759.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
760.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
761.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
762.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
763.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	14 
764.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
765.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
766.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
767.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
768.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
769.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
770.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
771.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	14 
772.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
773.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
774.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
775.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
776.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
777.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
778.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
779.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
780.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
781.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
782.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
783.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
784.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
785.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
786.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
787.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
788.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
789.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
790.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
791.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
792.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
793.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	13 
794.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
795.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	13 
796.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
797.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
798.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
799.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
*800.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 *
801.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
802.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
803.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
804.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
805.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
806.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
807.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
808.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
809.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
810.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
811.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
812.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
813.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
814.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
815.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
816.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
817.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
818.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
819.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
820.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
821.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
822.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
823.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
824.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
825.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
826.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
827.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
828.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
829.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
830.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	11 
831.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
832.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
833.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	11 
834.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
835.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
836.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
837.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
838.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
839.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
840.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
841.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
842.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
843.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
844.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
845.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
846.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	11 
847.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
848.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
849.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
850.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
851.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
852.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
853.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
854.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
855.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
856.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
857.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
858.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
859.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
860.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
861.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
862.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
863.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
864.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
865.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
866.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
867.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
868.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
869.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
870.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
871.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
872.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
873.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
874.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
875.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
876.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
877.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
878.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
879.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
880.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
881.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
882.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
883.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
884.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	10 
885.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
886.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
887.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
888.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
889.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
890.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
891.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
892.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
893.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
894.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
895.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
896.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
897.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
898.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
899.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
*900.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 *
901.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
902.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
903.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
904.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
905.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
906.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
907.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
908.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
909.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
910.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
911.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
912.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
913.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	10 
914.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
915.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
916.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
917.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
918.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
919.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
920.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
921.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
922.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
923.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	9 
924.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
925.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
926.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
927.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
928.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
929.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
930.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
931.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
932.	Diana,PrincessofWales GB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
933.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
934.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
935.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
936.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
937.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
938.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
939.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
940.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
941.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
942.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
943.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
944.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
945.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
946.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
947.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
948.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
949.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
950.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
951.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
952.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
953.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
954.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
955.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
956.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
957.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
958.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
959.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
960.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
961.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
962.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
963.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
964.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
965.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
966.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
967.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
968.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
969.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
970.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
971.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
972.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
973.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
974.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
975.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
976.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
977.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
978.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
979.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
980.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
981.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
982.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
983.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
984.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
985.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
986.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
987.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
988. Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
989.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
990.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
991.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
992.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
993.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
994.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
995.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
996.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
997.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
998.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
999.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
*1000.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 *
1001.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1002.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1003.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1004.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1005.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1006.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1007.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1008.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1009.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1010.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1011.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1012.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1013.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1014.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1015.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1016.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1017.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1018.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1019.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1020.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1021.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	8 
1022.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1023.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1024.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1025.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1026.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1027.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1028.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1029.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1030.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1031.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1032.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1033.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA, 27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1034.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1035.	Michaela Kirchgasser. A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1036.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1037.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1038.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1039.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1040.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1041.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1042.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1043.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1044.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1045.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1046.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1047.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1048.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1049.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1050.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1051.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1052.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1053.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1054.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D, 8 
1055.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1056.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1057.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1058.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1059.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1060.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1061.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1062.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1063.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1064.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1065.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1066.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	7 
1067.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1068.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1069.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1070.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1071.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1072.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1073.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1074.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1075.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1076.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1077.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1078.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1079.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1080.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1081.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1082.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1083.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1084.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1085.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1086.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1087.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1088.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1089.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1090.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1091.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1092.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1093.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1094.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1095.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1096.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1097.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1098.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1099.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
*1100.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 *
1101.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1102.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1103.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1104.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	7 
1105.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1106.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1107.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1108.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1109.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1110.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1111.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1112.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1113.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	7 
1114.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1115.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1116.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1117.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7 
1118.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1119.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1120.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1121.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1122.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1123.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1124.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1125.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1126.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1127.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1128.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1129.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1130.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1131.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1132.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1133.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1134.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1135.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1136.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1137.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1138.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1139.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1140.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1141.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1142.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1143.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1144.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1145.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1146.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1147.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1148.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1149.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1150.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1151.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1152.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1153.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1154.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1155.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1156.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1157.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1158.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1159.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1160.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1161.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1162.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1163.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1164.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1165.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1166.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1167.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1168.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1169.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1170.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1171.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1172.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1173.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1174.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1175.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1176.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1177.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1178.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1179.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1180.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1181.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1182.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1183.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1184.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1185.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1186.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1187.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1188.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1189.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1190.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1191.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1192.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1193.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1194.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	5 
1195.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1196.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1197.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1198.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1199.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
*1200.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 *
1201.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1202.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1203.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1204.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1205.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1206.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1207.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1208.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1209.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1210.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1211.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1212.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1213.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1214.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1215.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1216.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1217.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1218.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1219.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1220.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1221.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1222.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1223.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1224.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1225.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1226.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1227.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1228.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	5 
1229.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1230.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1231.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1232.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1233.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1234.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1235.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1236.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1237.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1238.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1239.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1240.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1241.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1242.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1243.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1244.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1245.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1246.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1247.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1248.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1249.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1250.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1251.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1252.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1253.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1254.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1255.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1256.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1257.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1258.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1259.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1260.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1261.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1262.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1263.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1264.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1265.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1266.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1267.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1268.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1269.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1270.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1271.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1272.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1273.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1274.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1275.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1276.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1277.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1278.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1279.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1280.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1281.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	4 
1282.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1283.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1284.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1285.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1286.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1287.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1288.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1289.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1290.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1291.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1292.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1293.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1294.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1295.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1296.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1297.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1298.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1299.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
*1300.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 *
1301.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1302.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1303.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1304.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1305.	Grace Kelly, MC/USA, 12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1306.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1307.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1308.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1309.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1310.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1311.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1312.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1313.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1314.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1315.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1316.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1317.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1318.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1319.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1320.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1321.	Katharina Wackernagel, D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1322.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1323.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1324.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1325.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1326.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1327.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1328.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1329.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1330.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1331.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1332.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1333.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1334.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1335.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1336.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1337.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1338.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1339.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1340.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1341.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1342.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1343.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1344.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1345.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1346.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1347.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1348.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1349.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1350.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1351.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1352.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1353.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1354.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	4 
1355.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1356.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1357.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1358.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1359.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1360.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1361.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1362.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1363.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1364.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1365.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1366.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1367.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1368.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D, 25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1369.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1370.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1371.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1372.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1373.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1374.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1375.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1376.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1377.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1378.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1379.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1380.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1381.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1382.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1383.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1384.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1385.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1386.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1387.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1388.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1389.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1390.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1391. Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	3 
1392.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1393.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1394.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1395.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1396.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1397.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1398.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1399.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
*1400.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	3 *
1401.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1402.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1403.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1404.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1405.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1406.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1407.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1408.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1409.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	3 
1410.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1411.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1412.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1413.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1414.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1415.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1416.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1417.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1418.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1419.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1420.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1421.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1422.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1423.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1424.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1425.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1426.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1427.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1428.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1429.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1430.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1431.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1432.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1433.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1434.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1435.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1436.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1437.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1438.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1439.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1440.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1441.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1442.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1443.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1444.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1445.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1446.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1447.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1448.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1449.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	2 
1450.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1451.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1452.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1453.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1454.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1455.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1456.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1457.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1458.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1459.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1460.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1461.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1462.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1463.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1464.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1465.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1466.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1467.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1468.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1469.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1470.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1471.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1472.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1473.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1474.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1475.	Inge Steiner(geb. Posmyk), D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1476.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	2 
1477.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1478.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1479.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1480.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1481.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1482.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1483.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1484.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1485.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1486.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1487.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1488.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	2 
1489.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1490.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1491.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1492.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1493.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1494.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1495.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1496.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1497.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1498.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1499.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
*1500.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 *
1501.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1502.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1503.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1504.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1505.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1506.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1507.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1508.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1509.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1510.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1511.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1512.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1513.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1514.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1515.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1516.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1517.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1518.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1519.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1520.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1521.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1522.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1523.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1524.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06	1 
1525.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1526.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1527.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1528.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1529.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1530.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1531.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	1 
1532.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1533.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1534.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1535.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1536.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1537.	Courtney Thorne-Smith, USA, 08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1538.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1539.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1540.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1541.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1542.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1543.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1544.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1545.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1546.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1547.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1548.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1549.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	1 
1550.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1551.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1552.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1553.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1554.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1555.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1556.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1557.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1558.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1559.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1560.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1561.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1562.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1563.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1564.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1565.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1566.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1567.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1568.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1569.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1570.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1571.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1572.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1573.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1574.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1575.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1576.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1577.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1578.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1579.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1580.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1581.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1582.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1583.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1584.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1585.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1586.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1587.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1588.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1589.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1590.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1591.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1592.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1593.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1594.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1595.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1596.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1597.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1598.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1599.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
*1600.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 *
1601.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1602.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1603.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1604.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1605.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1606.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1607.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1608.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1609.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1610.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1611.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1612.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1613.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1614.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1615.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1616.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1617.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1618.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1619.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1620.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1621.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1622.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1623.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International:	* 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1877
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1208
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1142
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	941
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	886
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	823
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 746

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2326
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2056
3.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1390
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1386
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1211
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1105
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1075
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	954
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	854



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## kamy (13 Nov. 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	
*


----------



## RoadDog (13 Nov. 2014)

1. Taylor Swift
2. Rachel Nichols
3. A.J. Cook
4. Emilie de Ravin
5. Candice Accola
6. Yvonne Strahovski
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Miranda Kerr
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## willis (13 Nov. 2014)

Meine Ranking List 11/14

1. Emily Bett Rickards
2. Lisa Maria Potthoff
3. Rose Leslie
4, Felicity Jones
5. Morgan Saylor
6. Stephanie Müller-Spirra
7. Leelee Sobieski
8. Ava Sambora
9. Sofia Helin
10. Aylin Tezel

Wenn Ihr jemanden nicht kennt, guggt Ihr in meinen anderen 3 Threads


----------



## Cradlerocker (15 Nov. 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nadine Keßler
5) Trish Stratus
6) Ana Ivanovic
7) Laura Feiersinger
8) Ali Krieger
9) Rita Ora
10) Selena Gomez


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Nov. 2014)

hier mein November-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anita Hofmann
3. Sandra Thier
4. Annett Möller
5. Bettina Cramer
6. Frauke Ludowig
7. Susi Brandt und Anja Petzold
8. Miriam Lange
9. Jennifer Knäble
10. Victoria Herrmann


----------



## Anakin (23 Nov. 2014)

1.) Kaylani Lei
2.) Georgia Jones
3.) Lena Meyer-Landrut
4.) Victoria Justice
5.) Anna Heesch
6.) Alina Merkau
7.) Marlene Lufen
8.) Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )
9.) Helene Fischer
10.) Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## ch2004 (25 Nov. 2014)

Mein Voting für den *November 2014*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Susanne Langhans
4. Antje Wöhnke
5. Susi Brandt
6. Kristina Lüdke
7. Anna Kraft
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kamilla Senjo
10. Katja Wölffing


----------



## Apus72 (26 Nov. 2014)

November-Voting, diesmal mit 'Bildchen' 

01. Rachael Leigh Cook



 

02. Chloe Moretz



 

03. Abigail Breslin



 

04. Ksenia Solo



 

05. Annasophia Robb



 

06. Shay Mitchell



 

07. Brit Marling



 

08. Stana Katic



 

09. Kendall Jenner



 

10. Katie Melua, Annika Kipp, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson, Reese Witherspoon



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Nov. 2014)

November 2014


*Bar Refaeli* :jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Becki Newton
Kate Beckinsale
Irina Shayk
Julianne Hough
Vanessa Hudgens
Olivia Holt
Margot Robbie


----------



## pofgo (29 Nov. 2014)

1. Kimberly Garner




2. Bar Refaeli
3. Yvonne Strahovski
4. Miranda Kerr	
5. Selena Gomez
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Julianne Hough
8. Jessica ALba 
9. Katy Perry
10.Hilary Duff


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2014)

November 2014

01.Chloë Grace Moretz
02.Bella Thorne
03.Anna Kendrick
04.Hayley Williams
05.Taylor Swift
06.Emma Watson
07.Jennifer Lawrence
08.Kristen Stewart
09.Selena Gomez
10.Nina Dobrev


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2014)

Hier meine Novemberwertung 2014:


1. Hayley Atwell 




 
2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Rachel Bilson
4. Emily Osment
5. Claire Holt
6. Olivia Wilde
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Kimberley Garner
9. Minka Kelly
10.Nicola Peltz, Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2014 22:57 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2326 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2075 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1883	* 

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1395 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1391 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1212 
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1211 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1148 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1109 
12.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1077 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	954 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	943 
15.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	886 
16.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
17.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	863 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	848 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	823 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	787 
22.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	746 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	740 
25.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
26.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	702 
27.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
28.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	659 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	627 
30.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	596 
31.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	594 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	574 
34.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	567 
35.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	542 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	532 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	528 
39.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
40.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
41.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	524 
42.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	510 
43.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
44.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	498 
45.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	469 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	467 
47.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	464 
48.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	460 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	457 
50.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	452 
51.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	440 
53.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	429 
54.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	427 
55.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	425 
56.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	424 
57.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	419 
58.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	419 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	416 
60.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	406 
61.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
62.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
63.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	396 
64.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	395 
65.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
66.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	394 
67.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	391 
68.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
69.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	386 
70.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	384 
71.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	379 
72.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	376 
73.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	374 
74.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	373 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	367 
76.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	346 
78.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	333 
79.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
80.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
81.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	323 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
83.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
84.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
85.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	313 
86.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	312 
87.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	310 
88.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	309 
89.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
90.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
91.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 303 
92.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	300 
93.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	298 
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	296 
95.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
96.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
97.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
98.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
99.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
*100.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 *
101.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	284 
103.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	281 
104.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	279 
105.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
106.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	276 
107.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
108.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	274 
109.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	266 
110.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	266 
111.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
112.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	263 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	260 
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	257 
115.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	255 
116.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
117.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	253 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	252 
119.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
120.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	244 
121.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
122.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	234 
123.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
124.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	231 
125.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
126.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	225 
127.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	222 
128.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	220 
129.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
130.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	219 
131.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	218 
132.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
133.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	217 
134.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	217 
135.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	216 
136.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	216 
137.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
138.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	212 
139.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
140.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	211 
141.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
142.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	208 
143.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	207 
144.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	207 
145.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
146.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	201 
147.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	201 
148.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	198 
149.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	197 
150.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
151.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
152.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
153.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	192 
154.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
155.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	190 
156.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	189 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	188 
158.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	188 
159.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
160.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
161.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	184 
162.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
163.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
164.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
165.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	177 
166.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
167.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	175 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	175 
170.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
171.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	170 
172.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	170 
173.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
174.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	169 
175.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
176.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
177.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
178.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
179.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	164 
180.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	164 
181.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
182.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
183.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
184.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
185.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
186.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
187.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	155 
188.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
189.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
190.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	151 
191.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	150 
192.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
193.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
194.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
195.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	148 
196.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
197.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
198.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
199.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	141 
*200.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 *
201.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	135 
202.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
203.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
204.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	131 
205.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	131 
206.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
207.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
208.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	129 
209.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
210.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	128 
211.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	126 
212.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	126 
213.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	125 
214.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	125 
215.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
216.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
217.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
218.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
219.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
220.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	122 
221.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
222.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	122 
223.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	122 
224.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
225.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
226.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	120 
227.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	119 
228.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	118 
229.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
230.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	117 
231.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
232.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	116 
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	115 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	115 
235.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	115 
236.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	114 
237.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
238.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
239.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	113 
240.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
241.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
242.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	109 
243.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
244.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
245.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
246.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	106 
247.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
248.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	106 
249.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	106 
250.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
251.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	105 
252.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
253.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	104 
254.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
255.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	103 
256.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	103 
257.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
258.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
259.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
260.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
261.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	98 
262.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
263.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	96 
264.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	96 
265.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
266.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
267.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
268.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	95 
269.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
270.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
271.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
272.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
273.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
274.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
275.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
276.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
277.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	91 
278.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
279.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	90 
280.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
281.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
282.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
283.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	86 
284.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
285.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
286.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	85 
287.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
288.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	84 
289.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
290.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	83 
291.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	83 
292.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	82 
293.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
294.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	82 
295.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	82 
296.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
297.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
298.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
299.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
*300.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 *
301.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
302.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
303.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
304.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
305.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
306.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
307.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
308.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
309.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
310.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	76 
311.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
312.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
313.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
314.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	74 
315.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
316.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
317.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
318.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
319.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
320.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
321.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	70 
322.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
323.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	69 
324.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
325.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
326.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	68 
327.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
328.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
329.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
330.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	66 
331.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	66 
332.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
333.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
334.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
335.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
336.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
337.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	62 
338.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
339.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	60 
340.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	60 
341.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
342.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
343.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
344.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
345.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
346.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	59 
347.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
348.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
349.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	58 
350.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
351.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	58 
352.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	58 
353.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	57 
354.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
355.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	57 
356.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57 
357.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	57 
358.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	57 
359.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
360.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
361.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	56 
362.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	56 
363.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
364.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
365.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
366.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	55 
367.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
368.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
369.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
370.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	54 
371.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	54 
372.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	54 
373.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
374.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
375.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
376.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
377.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
378.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	53 
379.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
380.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
381.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
382.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
383.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
384.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
385.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
386.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
387.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
388.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	51 
389.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
390.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	51 
391.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	51 
392.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
393.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	50 
394.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	50 
395.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
396.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	49 
397.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	49 
398.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	49 
399.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
*400.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 *
401.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
402.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
403.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
404.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
405.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
406.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
407.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
408.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
409.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
410.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
411.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
412.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
413.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
414.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
415.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	45 
416.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
417.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
418.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
419.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
420.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	44 
421.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
422.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	44 
423.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
424.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
425.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
426.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
427.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
428.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
429.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
430.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
431.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
432.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
433.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
434.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
435.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
436.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	42 
437.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	41 
438.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
439.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
440.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
441.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	40 
442.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
443.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
444.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
445.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
446.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	40 
447.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
448.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
449.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
450.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
451.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	39 
452.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
453.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	38 
454.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
455.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
456.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
457.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	37 
458.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
459.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
460.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	37 
461.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
462.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
463.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
464.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
465.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
466.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
467.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
468.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
469.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
470.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
471.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
472.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
473.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
474.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
475.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
476.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	35 
477.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
478.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	35 
479.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
480.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
481.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
482.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
483.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	35 
484.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
485.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
486.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
487.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
488.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
489.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
490.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
491.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
492.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
493.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
494.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	33 
495.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
496.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	33 
497.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
498.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
499.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
*500.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 *
501.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
502.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
503.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
504.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
505.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
506.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
507.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	32 
508.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	32 
509.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
510.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
511.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	31 
512.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	31 
513.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
514.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
515.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
516.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
517.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	30 
518.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
519.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
520.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
521.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
522.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
523.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
524.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
525.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
526.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
527.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
528.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
529.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
530.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
531.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	29 
532.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
533.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	28 
534.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
535.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
536.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
537.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
538.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
539.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
540.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
541.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
542.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
543.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
544.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
545.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
546.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
547.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
548.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	26 
549.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
550.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
551.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
552.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	26 
553.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
554.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
555.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	26 
556.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
557.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS, 11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
558.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	25 
559.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
560.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
561.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	25 
562.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
563.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
564.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
565.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
566.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
567.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
568.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
569.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
570.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
571.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	24 
572.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
573.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
574.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
575.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
576.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	24 
577.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
578.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	23 
579.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	23 
580.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	23 
581.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
582.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
583.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
584.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
585.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
586.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	23 
587.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	23 
588.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
589.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	23 
590.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
591.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
592.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
593.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
594.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
595.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
596.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
597.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
598.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
599.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
*600.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 *
601.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
602.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
603.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
604.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
605.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
606.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
607.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
608.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
609.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
610.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
611.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
612.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
613.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
614.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
615.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	22 
616.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
617.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
618.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
619.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
620.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
621.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
622.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
623.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
624.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	21 
625.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
626.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
627.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
628.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	21 
629.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
630.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
631.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
632.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
633.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
634.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
635.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
636.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
637.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
638.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
639.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
640.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
641.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
642.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	20 
643.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	20 
644.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
645.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	20 
646.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
647.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
648.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
649.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
650.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
651.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
652.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
653.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
654.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
655.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
656.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
657.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
658.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
659.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
660.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
661.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
662.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
663.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
664.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
665.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	19 
666.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
667.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
668.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
669.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
670.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
671.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
672.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
673.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
674.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
675.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
676.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
677.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
678.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
679.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
680.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
681.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
682.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
683.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
684.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
685.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
686.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
687.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
688.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
689.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
690.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
691.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
692.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
693.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
694.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
695.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
696.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
697.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
698.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
699.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
*700.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 *
701.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
702.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
703.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
704.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
705.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
706.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
707.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
708.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
709.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
710.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
711.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
712.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
713.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
714.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
715.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
716.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
717.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
718.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
719.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
720.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
721.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
722.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
723.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
724.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
725.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
726.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
727.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
728.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
729.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
730.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	15 
731.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
732.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
733.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
734.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
735.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
736.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	15 
737.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
738.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
739.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
740.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
741.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
742.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	15 
743.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	15 
744.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
745.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
746.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	15 
747.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	15 
748.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	15 
749.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	15 
750.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
751.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
752.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
753.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
754.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
755.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
756.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
757.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
758.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14 
759.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
760.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
761.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
762.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
763.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
764.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
765.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
766.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
767.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
768.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	14 
769.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
770.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
771.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
772.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
773.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
774.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
775.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
776.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
777.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
778.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
779.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
780.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
781.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
782.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
783.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
784.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
785.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
786.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
787.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
788.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
789.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
790.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
791.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
792.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
793.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
794.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
795.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
796.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	13 
797.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
798.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
799.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
*800.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 *
801.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
802.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
803.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
804.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
805.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
806.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
807.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
808.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
809.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
810.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
811.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
812.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
813.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
814.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
815.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
816.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
817.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
818.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
819.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
820.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA, 12 
821.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
822.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
823.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
824.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
825.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
826.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
827.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
828.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
829.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
830.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
831.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
832.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
833.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	11 
834.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
835.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
836.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	11 
837.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
838.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	11 
839.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
840.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
841.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
842.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
843.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
844.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
845.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
846.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
847.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
848.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
849.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
850.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
851.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
852.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
853.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
854.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
855.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
856.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
857.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
858.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
859.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
860.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
861.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
862.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
863.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
864.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
865.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
866.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
867.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
868.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
869.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
870.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
871.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
872.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
873.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
874.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
875.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
876.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
877.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
878.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
879.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
880.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
881.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
882.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
883.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
884.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
885.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
886.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
887.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
888.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	10 
889.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
890.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10 
891.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
892.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
893.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
894.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
895.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
896.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
897.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
898.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
899.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
*900.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 *
901.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
902.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
903.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
904.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
905.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
906.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
907.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
908.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
909.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
910.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
911.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
912.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
913.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
914.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
915.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
916.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
917.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	10 
918.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
919.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
920.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
921.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
922.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
923.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
924.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
925.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
926.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
927.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	9 
928.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
929.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
930.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
931.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
932.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
933.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
934.	Daniela Ziegler,	D, 05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
935.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
936.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
937.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
938.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
939.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
940.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
941.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
942.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
943.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
944.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
945.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
946.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
947.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
948.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
949.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
950.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
951.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
952.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
953.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
954.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
955.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
956.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
957.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
958.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
959.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
960.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
961.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
962.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
963.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
964.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
965.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
966.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
967.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
968.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
969.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
970.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
971.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
972.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
973.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
974.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
975.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
976.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
977.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
978.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
979.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	9 
980.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
981.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
982.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
983.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
984.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
985.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
986.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
987.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
988.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
989.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
990.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
991.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
992.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
993.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
994.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
995.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
996.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
997.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
998.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
999.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	8 
*1000.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
1001.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1002.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
1003.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1004.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1005.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1006.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1007.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1008.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1009.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1010.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1011.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1012.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1013.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1014.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1015.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1016.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1017.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1018.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1019.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1020.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1021.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1022.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1023.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1024.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1025.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1026.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1027.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1028.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1029.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1030.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1031.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	8 
1032.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1033.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1034.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1035.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1036.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1037.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1038.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1039.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1040.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1041.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1042.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1043.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1044.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1045.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1046.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1047.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1048.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1049.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1050.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1051.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1052.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1053.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1054.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1055.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1056.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1057.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1058.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1059.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1060.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1061.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1062.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1063.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1064.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1065.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1066.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1067.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1068.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1069.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1070.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1071.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1072.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1073.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1074.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1075.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1076.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1077.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1078.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1079.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1080.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1081.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1082.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1083.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	7 
1084.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1085.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1086.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1087.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1088.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1089.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1090.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1091.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1092.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1093.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1094.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1095.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1096.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1097.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1098.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1099.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
*1100.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 *
1101.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1102.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1103.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1104.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1105.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1106.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1107.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1108.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1109.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1110.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1111.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1112.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1113.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1114.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	7 
1115.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1116.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1117.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1118.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1119.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1120.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1121.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1122.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1123.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1124.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1125.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1126.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1127.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1128.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1129.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1130.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1131.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1132.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1133.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1134.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1135.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1136.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1137.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1138.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1139.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1140.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1141.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1142.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1143.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1144.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1145.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1146.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1147.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1148.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1149.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1150.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1151.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1152.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1153.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1154.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1155.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1156.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1157.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1158.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1159.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1160.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1161.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1162.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1163.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1164.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1165.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1166.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1167.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1168.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1169.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1170.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1171.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1172.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1173.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1174.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1175.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1176.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1177.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1178.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1179.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1180.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1181.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1182.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1183.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1184.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1185.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1186.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1187.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1188.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1189.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1190.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1191.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1192.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1193.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1194.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1195.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1196.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1197.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1198.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1199.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
*1200.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 *
1201.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1202.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F, 5 
1203.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1204.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1205.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1206.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1207.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1208.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1209.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1210.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1211.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1212.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1213.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1214.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1215.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1216.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1217.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1218.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1219.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1220.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1221.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1222.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1223.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1224.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1225.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1226.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1227.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1228.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1229.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1230.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1231.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1232.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1233.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1234.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1235.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1236.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1237.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1238.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1239.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1240.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1241.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1242.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1243.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1244.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1245.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1246.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1247.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1248.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1249.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1250.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1251.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1252.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1253.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1254.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1255.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1256.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1257.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1258.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1259.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1260.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	5 
1261.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1262.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1263.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1264.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1265.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1266.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1267.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1268.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1269.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1270.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1271.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1272.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1273.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1274.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1275.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1276.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1277.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1278.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1279.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1280.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1281.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1282.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1283.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1284.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1285.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1286.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1287.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1288.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1289.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	4 
1290.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1291.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1292.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1293.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1294.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1295.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1296.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1297.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1298.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1299.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
*1300.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 *
1301.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1302.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1303.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1304.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	4 
1305.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1306.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1307.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1308.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1309.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1310.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1311.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1312.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1313.	Grace Kelly, MC/USA, 12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1314.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1315.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1316.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1317.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1318.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1319.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1320.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1321.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1322.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1323.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1324.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1325.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1326.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1327.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1328.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1329.	Katharina Wackernagel, D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1330.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1331.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1332.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1333.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1334.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1335.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1336.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1337.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1338.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1339.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1340.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1341.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1342.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1343.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1344.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1345.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1346.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1347.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1348.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1349.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1350.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1351.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1352.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1353.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1354.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1355.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1356.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1357.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1358.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1359.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1360.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1361.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1362.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1363.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	4 
1364.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1365.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1366.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1367.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1368.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1369.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1370.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1371.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1372.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1373.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1374.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1375.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1376.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1377.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1378.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1379.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1380.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1381.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1382.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1383.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1384.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1385.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1386.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1387.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1388.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1389.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1390.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1391.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1392.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1393.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1394.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1395.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1396.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1397.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1398.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1399.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
*1400.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	3 *
1401.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1402.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1403.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1404.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1405.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1406.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1407.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1408.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1409.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1410.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1411.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1412.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1413.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1414.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1415.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1416.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1417.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1418.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	3 
1419.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1420.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1421.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1422.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1423.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1424.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1425.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1426.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1427.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1428.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1429.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1430.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1431.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1432.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1433.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1434.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1435.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1436.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1437.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1438.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1439.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1440.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1441.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1442.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1443.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1444.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1445.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1446.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1447.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1448.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1449.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1450.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1451.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1452.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1453.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1454.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1455.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1456.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1457.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1458.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1459.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1460.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1461.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1462.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1463.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1464.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1465.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1466.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1467.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1468.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1469.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1470.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1471.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1472.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1473.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1474.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1475.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1476.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1477.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1478.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1479.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1480.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1481.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1482.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1483.	Inge Steiner (geb.Posmyk), D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1484.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	2 
1485.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1486.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1487.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1488.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1489.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1490.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1491.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1492.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1493.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1494.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1495.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1496.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1497.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1498.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1499.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
*1500.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 *
1501.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1502.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1503.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1504.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1505.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1506.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1507.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1508.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1509.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1510.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1511.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1512.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1513.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1514.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1515.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1516.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1517.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1518.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1519.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1520.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1521.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1522.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1523.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1524.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1525.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1526.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1527.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1528.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1529.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1530.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1531.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, + in München	1 
1532.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1533.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1534.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1535.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1536.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1537.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1538.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	1 
1539.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1540.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1541.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1542.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1543.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1544.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA, 08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1545.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1546.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1547.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1548.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1549.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1550.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1551.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1552.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1553.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1554.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1555.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1556.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1557.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1558.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1559.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1560.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1561.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1562.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1563.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1564.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1565.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1566.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1567.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1568.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1569.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1570.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1571.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1572.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1573.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1574.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1575.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1576.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1577.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1578.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1579.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1580.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1581.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1582.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1583.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1584.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1585.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1586.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1587.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1588.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1589.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1590.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1591.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1592.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1593.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1594.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1595.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1596.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1597.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1598.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1599.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
*1600.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 *
1601.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1602.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1603.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1604.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1605.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1606.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1607.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1608.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1609.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1610.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1611.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1612.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1613.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1614.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1615.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1616.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1617.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1618.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1619.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1620.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1621.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1622.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1623.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1624.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1625.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1626.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1627.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1628.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1629.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1883
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1212
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1148
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	943
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	886
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	823
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 746

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2326
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2075
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1395
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1391
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1211
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1109
8..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1077
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	954
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	863



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2014)

Für December

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Jessica Chastain


 
3. Jodie Foster


 
4. Liv Tyler


 
5. Anne Hathaway


 
6. Kate Beckinsale


 
7. Christina Hendricks


 
8. Jennifer Aniston


 
9. Bella Thorne


 
10. Elizabeth Banks & Jennifer Lawrence


 
​


----------



## Cherubini (1 Dez. 2014)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Alyssa Arce
3. Alexandra Daddario
4. Brie Bella
5. Henrike Fehrs
6. Kristen Stewart
7. Andrea Kaiser
8. Susanne Bormann
9. Helene Fischer
10. Barbie Blank
10. Alena Gerber
10. Eugenie Bouchard 
10. Kelly Brook


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2014)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Ilse DeLange*



 

*3. Sarah Gadon*





*4. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*5. Rachael Taylor*



 

*6. Felicity Jones*



 

*7. Delta Goodrem*



 

*8. Lily James*



 

*9. Bridget Malcolm*



 

*10. Taylor Schilling*


----------



## maggi77 (1 Dez. 2014)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Sophia Thomalla
3. Angela Karpova
4. Adrianne Curry
5. Joelina Drews
6. Monicca Bellucci
7. Carmen Electra
8. Katherine Heigl
9. Megan Fox
10.Verona Pooth


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2014)

*01. Hayley Williams & LaFee





02. Chloe Crace Moretz
03. Linda Marlen Runge*
04. Michele Fichtner 
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Miranda Kerr
07. Vanessa Hudgens
08. Taylor Swift
09. Naima Fehrenbacher
10. Taylor Momsen


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2014)

So Freunde.... hier ist Walts letztes Voting im Jahr 2014 - das Dezember-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Renée Weibel





4. Diane Willems





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Linda Marlen Runge





7. Yana Gercke





8. Annika Kipp





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Katrin Heß





Und wenn Ihr mir ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk zu kommen lassen wollt, dann stimmen alle, die es bisher noch nicht getan haben, bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014 ab. Der Link dazu ist in meiner Signatur unten. Mehrfachauswahl ist dort erlaubt!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Dez. 2014)

*Dezember-Voting:*

1. Vanessa Hudgens




2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Melonie Mac, USA, 21.11.1986 in ???/Hawaii


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Emma Roberts


 


6. Jessica Alba
7. Victoria Justice
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Angie Harmon
10. Britt Robertson


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2014)

Dezember Voting: 

1. Serena Salecker
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Mila Kunis
4. Annika Kipp
5. Alina Merkau
6. Anna Heesch
7. Saraya-Jade Bevis
8. Natalya Neidhart
9. Helene Fischer
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## brian69 (1 Dez. 2014)

*dezember 2014*

*1. Olivia Wilde*
*2. Camilla Belle
3. Eva Green
4. Charlize Theron *
*5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Amy Adams
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Hayley Atwell
9. Rosamund Pike
10. Stana Katic
*​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Dez. 2014)

Hier der Dezember 2014

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Cole
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014

01.Bella Thorne
02.Chloë Grace Moretz
03.Anna Kendrick
04.Hayley Williams
05.Taylor Swift
06.Emma Watson
07.Jennifer Lawrence
08.Kristen Stewart
09.Selena Gomez
10.Nina Dobrev


----------



## benedikt (1 Dez. 2014)

Mein Dezember Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Karlie Kloss
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Izabel Goulart
07. Julie Henderson
08. Irina Shayk
09. Iris Kavka
10. Nastya Kunskaya
10 Miranda Kerr
10. Anja Leuenberger
08.


----------



## Schweizer (1 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014


Nina Dobrev
Kaya Scodelario
Alicia Vikander
Sarah Gadon
Elizabeth Banks
Leigh Lezark
April Pearson
Nicola Peltz
Lyndsy Fonseca
Bar Refaeli
*
:thx: congo64!*


----------



## Cav (1 Dez. 2014)

Mein Voting für Dezember 2014:

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Izabel Goulart




3. Lena Gercke




4. Stana Katić




5. Kendall Jenner




6. Sara Sampaio




7. Sylvie Meis




8. Kate Beckinsale


 

9. Michelle Keegan



10. Stefanie Giesinger




10. Nina Agdal




10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## hsvmann (1 Dez. 2014)

*12/14*

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Sophia Thomalla	
8. Selena Gomez	
9. Shania Twain	
10. Victoria Justice	*


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Dez. 2014)

Ja is denn scho Dezemba?

1. Sandra Thier
2. Catherine Vogel
3. Kirsten Rademacher
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Birgit Klaus
6. Judith Rakers
7. Annemarie Carpendale 
8. Angela Finger-Erben
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## Apus72 (2 Dez. 2014)

Dezember...

01. Rachael Leigh Cook



 

 

02. Chloe Moretz



 

 

03. Abigail Breslin



 

04. Ksenia Solo



 

05. Annasophia Robb



 

06. Shay Mitchell

07. Brit Marling

08. Stana Katic

09. Kendall Jenner

10. Katie Melua, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jessica Alba, Emma Watson, Reese Witherspoon​


----------



## ManuN (2 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 14

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Kristina Sterz	
5. Sandra Schneiders	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Catherine Vogel	
8. Mara Bergmann	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## tort3 (3 Dez. 2014)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Engels
4. Joelina Drews
5. Lena Gercke
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Helene Fischer
8. Diane Willems
9. Fiona Erdmann
10. Senna Guemmour


----------



## RoadDog (5 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014

*1. Taylor Swift*
2. Rachel Nichols
3. A.J. Cook
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emilie de Ravin
6. Carrie Underwood
7. Katrina Bowden 
8. Rachel Stevens
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Walt (5 Dez. 2014)

Tolle Bildauswahl, alles in Leder, chic, chic!



FIRST-ADMIRAL schrieb:


> *Meine Top-Ten für den Dezember 2014 sind:*
> 
> 
> *1. Britney Spears*
> ...


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Dez. 2014)

1.) Helene Fischer
2.) Mila Kunis
3.) Emilia Clarke
4.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
5.) Lena Meyer Landrut
6.) Alina Merkau
7.) Yvonne Strahovski
8.) Marlene Lufen
9.) Angela Finger Erben
10.) Eva Green


----------



## Afefan (6 Dez. 2014)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Annika Zimmermann
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Julia Roberts
6. Stana Katic
7. Aline von Drateln
8. Emma Watson
9. Helene Fischer
10. Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## dabi (7 Dez. 2014)

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Sylvie Meis
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Megan Fox
5. Ana Ivanovic
6. Yasmine Bleeth
7. Adriana Lima
8. Victoria Beckham
9. Audrina Patridge
10.Jessica Biel


----------



## Cradlerocker (7 Dez. 2014)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nadine Keßler
5) Sophia Thomalla
6) Laura Feiersinger
7) Trish Stratus
8) Helene Fischer
9) Rita Ora
10) Selena Gomez


----------



## Nusspli (8 Dez. 2014)

1. Josephine Henning
2. Melanie Leupolz
3. Gina Lewandowski
4. Lotta Schelin
5. Laure Boulleau
6. Kosovare Asllani
7. Lena Lotzen
8. Nadine Keßler
9. Lena Goessling
10. Olivia Schough


----------



## ch2004 (8 Dez. 2014)

Mein Voting für den *Dezember 2014*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Romy Hiller
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susi Brandt
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Anna Kraft
10. Alina Merkau


----------



## kamy (9 Dez. 2014)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	
*


----------



## congo64 (10 Dez. 2014)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemkova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (10 Dez. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 10.12.2014 22:12 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2370 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2133 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1907 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1412 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1401 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1231 
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1166	

11.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1133 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1123 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	964 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	943 
15.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	917 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	887 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	848 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	823 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	787 
22.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	754 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
25.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	729 
26.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
27.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	683 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	634 
30.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	611 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	602 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
33.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	577 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	577 
35.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	546 
37.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	542 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	533 
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	527 
40.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
42.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	524 
43.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
44.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	503 
45.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	477 
46.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	477 
47.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	472 
48.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	463 
50.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	463 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	448 
52.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
53.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	437 
54.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	434 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	430 
56.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	430 
57.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	429 
58.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	425 
59.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	419 
60.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	418 
61.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	407 
62.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	406 
63.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
64.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
65.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	401 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	396 
67.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
68.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	391 
69.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
70.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	384 
71.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
72.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	379 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	379 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	374 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	367 
76.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	348 
78.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	343 
79.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
81.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
83.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
84.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	316 
85.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
86.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	313 
87.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	310 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	309 
89.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	309 
90.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	308 
91.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
92.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
93.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	305 
94.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 304 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	301 
96.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	294 
97.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
98.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
99.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
*100.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 *
101.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
102.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
103.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	285 
104.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	284 
105.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	283 
106.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
107.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	276 
108.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
109.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	266 
110.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	266 
111.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
112.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	263 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	262 
114.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	260 
115.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
116.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	255 
117.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	252 
119.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
120.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	244 
121.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
122.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	238 
123.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	238 
124.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	235 
125.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	233 
126.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
127.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	231 
128.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
129.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
130.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	225 
131.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	225 
132.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	224 
133.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	223 
134.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	222 
135.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
136.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	220 
137.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	219 
138.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	218 
139.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
140.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
141.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	212 
142.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	212 
143.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
144.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
145.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	209 
146.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
147.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	206 
148.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
149.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	201 
150.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	197 
151.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
152.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
153.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
154.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	194 
155.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	192 
156.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	191 
158.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	190 
159.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
160.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	185 
161.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
162.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	184 
163.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
164.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
165.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
166.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	178 
167.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	176 
168.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
169.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
170.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	175 
171.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	173 
172.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
173.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	170 
174.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
175.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	169 
176.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
177.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
178.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
179.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
180.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	165 
181.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	164 
182.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
183.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
184.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
185.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
186.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
187.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	156 
188.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
189.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	153 
190.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	153 
191.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
192.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
193.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
194.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
195.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	148 
196.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
197.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
198.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
199.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	141 
*200.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	141 *
201.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
202.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	139 
203.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	139 
204.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	136 
205.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	135 
206.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
207.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
208.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	131 
209.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
210.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
211.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
212.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	128 
213.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	128 
214.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	128 
215.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	127 
216.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	126 
217.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	125 
218.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	124 
219.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
220.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
221.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
222.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
223.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
224.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	122 
225.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
226.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	122 
227.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	121 
228.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
229.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	120 
230.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	120 
231.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
232.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
233.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	117 
234.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	115	 
236.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	115 
237.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
238.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
239.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	113 
240.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
241.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	112 
242.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	112 
243.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	111 
244.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
245.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	109 
246.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	109 
247.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
248.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	108 
249.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	108 
250.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
251.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
252.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
253.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
254.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	106 
255.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
256.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
257.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
258.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	102 
259.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
260.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
261.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
262.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	98 
263.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
264.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	97 
265.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	96 
266.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	96 
267.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	96 
268.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
269.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
270.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
271.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
272.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
273.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
274.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
275.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
276.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
277.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
278.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
279.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	90 
280.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
281.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
282.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	87 
283.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	87 
284.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
285.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	86 
286.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
287.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
288.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	85 
289.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	85 
290.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
291.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
292.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
293.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	82 
294.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
295.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
296.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	82 
297.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
298.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
299.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
*300.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 *
301.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
302.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
303.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
304.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
305.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
306.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
307.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
308.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	78 
309.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
310.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
311.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
312.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
313.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	76 
314.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
315.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
316.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
317.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
318.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
319.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
320.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	71 
321.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
322.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	70 
323.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
324.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	70 
325.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
326.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
327.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
328.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	68 
329.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	68 
330.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
331.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
332.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	67 
333.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
334.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	67 
335.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	66 
336.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
337.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	65 
338.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	64 
339.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
340.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
341.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
342.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
343.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
344.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	62 
345.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	62 
346.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	62 
347.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	61 
348.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
349.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	60 
350.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
351.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
352.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
353.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
354.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
355.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	59 
356.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
357.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
358.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
359.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	58 
360.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	58 
361.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
362.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
363.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	57 
364.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57 
365.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
366.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
367.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	56 
368.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	56 
369.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
370.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	56 
371.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
372.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
373.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
374.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
375.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
376.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	54 
377.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	54 
378.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	54 
379.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
380.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
381.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	54 
382.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
383.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
384.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	53 
385.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
386.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
387.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
388.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
389.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
390.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
391.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
392.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
393.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
394.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	51 
395.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
396.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	51 
397.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
398.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	50 
399.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	50 
*400.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 *
401.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	49 
402.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
403.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
404.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
405.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
406.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
407.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	47 
408.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
409.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
410.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	47 
411.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
412.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
413.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
414.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
415.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
416.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
417.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
418.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
419.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
420.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
421.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
422.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
423.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
424.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
425.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
426.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	44 
427.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
428.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
429.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
430.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
431.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
432.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
433.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
434.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
435.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
436.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
437.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
438.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
439.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	43 
440.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	42 
441.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	42 
442.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
443.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	42 
444.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	41 
445.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
446.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
447.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
448.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
449.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
450.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
451.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
452.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
453.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
454.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
455.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
456.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
457.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
458.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	38 
459.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
460.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
461.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	38 
462.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
463.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
464.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
465.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
466.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
467.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
468.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
470.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
471.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
472.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
473.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
474.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
475.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
476.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
477.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
478.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
479.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
480.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
481.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	35 
482.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
483.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	35 
484.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
485.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
486.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
487.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
488.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
489.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
490.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
491.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
492.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
493.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
494.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
495.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
496.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
497.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
498.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
499.	Estefania Küster,	D, 28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
*500.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 *
501.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
502.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
503.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
504.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
505.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	32 
506.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	32 
507.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
508.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
509.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	32 
510.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
511.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
512.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	32 
513.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
514.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	31 
515.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
516.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	31 
517.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	31 
518.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
519.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
520.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
521.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	31 
522.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
523.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
524.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	30 
525.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
526.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
527.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
528.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
529.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	30 
530.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
531.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
532.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
533.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
534.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
535.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
536.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
537.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
538.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
539.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
540.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
541.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
542.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	28 
543.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
544.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
545.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
546.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
547.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
548.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	27 
549.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
550.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
551.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
552.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
553.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	27 
554.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
555.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
556.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
557.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	26 
558.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	26 
559.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
560.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	26 
561.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
562.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	26 
563.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	26 
564.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
565.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
566.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	26 
567.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
568.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
569.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
570.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
571.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
572.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
573.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
574.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
575.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	25 
576.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
577.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
578.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
579.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
580.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	24 
581.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
582.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
583.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
584.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
585.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
586.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	24 
587.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	24 
588.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
589.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	23 
590.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	23 
591.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
592.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	23 
593.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
594.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
595.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
596.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
597.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
598.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
599.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
*600.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 *
601.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
602.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
603.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
604.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
605.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
606.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
607.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
608.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
609.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
610.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
611.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
612.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
613.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
614.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
615.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
616.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
617.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
618.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
619.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
620.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
621.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
622.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
623.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
624.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	22 
625.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
626.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
627.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
628.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
629.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
630.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
631.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
632.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
633.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
634.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
635.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	21 
636.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
637.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	21 
638.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
639.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
640.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
641.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
642.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
643.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
644.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
645.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
646.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
647.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
648.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	20 
649.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
650.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
651.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
652.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
653.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
654.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
655.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
656.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
657.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
658.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
659.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
660.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
661.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
662.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
663.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
664.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
665.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
666.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
667.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
668.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
669.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
670.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
671.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	19 
672.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
673.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
674.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
675.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
676.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
677.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
678.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
679.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
680.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
681.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
682.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
683.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
684.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
685.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
686.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
687.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
688.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	18 
689.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
690.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
691.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
692.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
693.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
694.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
695.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	18 
696.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	18 
697.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
698.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
699.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*700.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 *
701.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
702.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
703.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
704.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
705.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
706.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
707.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
708.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
709.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
710.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
711.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
712.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
713.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	16 
714.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
715.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
716.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
717.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
718.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
719.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
720.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	16 
721.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
722.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
723.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
724.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
725.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
726.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
727.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
728.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
729.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
730.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
731.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
732.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
733.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
734.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
735.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
736.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
737.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
738.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
739.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
740.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
741.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
742.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
743.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
744.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
745.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
746.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
747.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
748.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
749.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
750.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
751.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
752.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
753.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	15 
754.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
755.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
756.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	15 
757.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	15 
758.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	15 
759.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
760.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
761.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
762.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
763.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
764.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
765.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
766.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
767.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
768.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
769.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
770.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
771.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
772.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
773.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
774.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
775.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
776.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
777.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	14 
778.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
779.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
780.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
781.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
782.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
783.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
784.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
785.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
786.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
787.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
788.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
789.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
790.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
791.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
792.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
793.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	13 
794.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
795.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
796.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
797.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
798.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
799.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
*800.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 *
801.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
802.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
803.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
804.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
805.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
806.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
807.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
808.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
809.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
810.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
811.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
812.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
813.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
814.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
815.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
816.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
817.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
818.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
819.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
820.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
821.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
822.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
823.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
824.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
825.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
826.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	12 
827.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
828.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
829.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
830.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
831.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
832.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
833.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
834.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
835.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
836.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
837.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
838.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
839.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
840.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
841.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
842.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
843.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
844.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
845.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
846.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	11 
847.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
848.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
849.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	11 
850.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
851.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
852.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
853.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	11 
854.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
855.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
856.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
857.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
858.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	11 
859.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
860.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
861.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
862.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
863.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
864.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
865.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
866.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
867.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
868.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
869.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
870.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
871.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
872.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
873.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
874.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
875.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
876.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
877.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
878.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
879.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
880.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
881.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
882.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
883.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
884.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
885.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
886.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
887.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
888.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
889.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
890.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
891.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
892.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
893.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
894.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
895.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
896.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
897.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
898.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
899.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
*900.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	10 *
901.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
902.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
903.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
904.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
905.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
906.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
907.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
908.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
909.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
910.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
911.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
912.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
913.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
914.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
915.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
916.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
917.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
918.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
919.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
920.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
921.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
922.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	10 
923.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
924.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
925.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
926.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
927.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
928.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
929.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
930.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
931.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
932.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
933.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
934.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
935.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
936.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
937.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
938.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
939.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
940.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
941.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
942.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
943.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
944.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
945.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
946.	DianaPrincessofWales GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
947.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA, 26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
948.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
949.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
950.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
951.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
952.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
953.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
954.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
955.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
956.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
957.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
958.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
959.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
960.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
961.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
962.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
963.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
964.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
965.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
966.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
967.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
968.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
969.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
970.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
971.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
972.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
973.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
974.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
975.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
976.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
977.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
978.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
979.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
980.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
981.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	9 
982.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
983.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
984.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
985.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
986.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
987.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
988.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
989.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
990.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
991.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
992.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
993.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
994.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
995.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
996.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
997.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
998.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
999.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
*1000.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 *
1001.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1002.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1003.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1004.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1005.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
1006.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1007.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1008.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1009.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1010.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1011.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
1012.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1013.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1014.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1015.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1016.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1017.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1018.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1019.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1020.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1021.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1022.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1023.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1024.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1025.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1026.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1027.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1028.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1029.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1030.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1031.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	8 
1032.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1033.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1034.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1035.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1036.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1037.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1038.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1039.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1040.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1041.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1042.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1043.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1044.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1045.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1046.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1047.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1048.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	8 
1049.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1050.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1051.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1052.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1053.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1054.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1055.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	8 
1056.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1057.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1058.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1059.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1060.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1061.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1062.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1063.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1064.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1065.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1066.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1067.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1068.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1069.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1070.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1071.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1072.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1073.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1074.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1075.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1076.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1077.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1078.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1079.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1080.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1081.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1082.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1083.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1084.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	7 
1085.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1086.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1087.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1088.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1089.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	7 
1090.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1091.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1092.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1093.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1094.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1095.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1096.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1097.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1098.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1099.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
*1100.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 *
1101.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1102.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1103.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1104.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1105.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1106.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1107.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1108.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1109.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1110.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1111.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1112.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1113.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1114.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1115.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1116.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1117.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1118.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1119.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1120.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1121.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1122.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1123.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1124.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1125.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1126.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1127.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1128.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1129.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1130.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1131.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1132.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1133.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	7 
1134.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1135.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1136.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1137.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1138.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1139.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1140.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1141.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1142.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1143.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1144.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1145.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1146.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1147.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1148.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1149.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1150.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1151.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1152.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1153.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1154.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1155.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1156.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1157.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1158.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1159.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1160.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1161.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1162.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1163.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1164.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1165.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1166.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1167.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1168.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1169.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1170.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1171.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1172.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1173.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1174.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1175.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1176.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1177.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1178.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1179.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1180.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1181.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1182.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1183.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1184.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1185.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1186.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1187.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1188.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1189.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1190.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1191.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1192.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1193.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1194.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1195.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1196.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1197.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1198.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1199.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
*1200.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 *
1201.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1202.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1203.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1204.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1205.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1206.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1207.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1208.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1209.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1210.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1211.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1212.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1213.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1214.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1215.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1216.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1217.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1218.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1219.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1220.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1221.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1222.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1223.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1224.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1225.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1226.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1227.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1228.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1229.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1230.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1231.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1232.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1233.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1234.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1235.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1236.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1237.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1238.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1239.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1240.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1241.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1242.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1243.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1244.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1245.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1246.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1247.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1248.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1249.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1250.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1251.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1252.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1253.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1254.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1255.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1256.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1257.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1258.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1259.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1260.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1261.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1262.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1263.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1264.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1265.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1266.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1267.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1268.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1269.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1270.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1271.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1272.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1273.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1274.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1275.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1276.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1277.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1278.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1279.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1280.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1281.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1282.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1283.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	5 
1284.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5	 
1285.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1286.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1287.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1288.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1289.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1290.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1291.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1292.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1293.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1294.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1295.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1296.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1297.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1298.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1299.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
*1300.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 *
1301.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1302.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1303.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1304.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1305.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1306.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1307.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1308.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1309.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1310.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1311.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1312.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1313.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1314.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1315.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1316.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1317.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1318.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1319.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1320.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1321.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1322.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1323.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1324.	Grace Kelly, MC/USA, 12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1325.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1326.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1327.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1328.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1329.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1330.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	4 
1331.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1332.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1333.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1334.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1335.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1336.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1337.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1338.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1339.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1340.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1341.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1342.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1343.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1344.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1345.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1346.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1347.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1348.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1349.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1350.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1351.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1352.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1353.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1354.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1355.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1356.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1357.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1358.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1359.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1360.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1361.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1362.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1363.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1364.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1365.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1366.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1367.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1368.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1369.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1370.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1371.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1372.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1373.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1374.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1375.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1376.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1377.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1378.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1379.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1380.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1381.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1382.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1383.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1384.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1385.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1386.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1387.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1388.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1389.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1390.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1391.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1392.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1393.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1394.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1395.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1396.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1397.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1398.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1399.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
*1400.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 *
1401.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1402.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1403.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1404.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1405.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1406.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1407.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1408.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1409.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1410.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	3 
1411.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1412.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1413.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1414.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1415.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1416.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1417.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1418.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1419.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1420.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1421.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1422.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1423.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1424.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1425.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1426.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1427.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1428.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1429.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1430.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1431.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1432.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1433.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1434.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1435.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1436.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1437.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1438.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1439.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1440.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1441.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1442.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1443.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1444.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1445.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1446.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1447.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1448.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1449.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1450.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1451.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1452.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1453.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1454.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1455.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1456.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1457.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1458.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1459.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1460.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1461.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1462.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1463.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1464.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1465.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1466.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1467.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1468.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1469.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1470.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1471.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1472.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	2 
1473.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1474.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1475.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1476.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1477.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1478.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1479.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1480.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1481.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1482.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1483.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1484.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1485.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1486.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1487.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1488.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1489.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1490.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1491.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1492.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1493.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D, 18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1494.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1495.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1496.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1497.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1498.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1499.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
*1500.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 *
1501.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1502.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1503.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1504.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1505.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1506.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1507.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1508.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1509.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1510.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1511.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1512.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1513.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1514.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1515.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1516.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1517.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1518.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1519.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1520.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1521.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1522.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1523.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1524.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1525.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1526.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1527.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1528.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1529.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1530.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1531.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1532.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1533.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1534.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1535.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1536.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1537.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1538.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1539.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1540.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 1 
1541.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1542.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1543.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1544.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1545.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1546.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1547.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1548.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1549.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1550.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1551.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1552.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA, 08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1553.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1554.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1555.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1556.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1557.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1558.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1559.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1560.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1561.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1562.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1563.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1564.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1565.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1566.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1567.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1568.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1569.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1570.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1571.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in F lushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1572.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1573.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1574.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1575.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1576.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1577.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1578.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1579.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1580.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1581.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1582.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1583.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1584.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1585.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1586.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1587.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1588.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1589.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1590.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1591.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1592.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1593.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1594.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1595.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1596.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1597.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1598.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1599.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
*1600.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 *
1601.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1602.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1603.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1604.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1605.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1606.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1607.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1608.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1609.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1610.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1611.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1612.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1613.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1614.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1615.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1616.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1617.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1618.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1619.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1620.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1621.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1622.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1623.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1624.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1625.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1626.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1627.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1628.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1629.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1630.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1631.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1632.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1633.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1634.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1635.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1636.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1637.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1907
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1231
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1166
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	943
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	917
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	823
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 754

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2370
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2133
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1412
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1401
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217
7..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1133
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1122
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	964
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	887



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Sachse (12 Dez. 2014)

Dezember Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Rita Ora
5. Ellie Goulding
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Julianne Hough
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Chloe Bennet


----------



## Don Sven (13 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014
1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Nadine Menz





3. Renée Weibel






4. Verena Zimermann





5. Mary Muhsal





6. Lena Gercke





7. Mascha Müller





8. Janina Uhse





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Henrike Fehrs





Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Euer Sven


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Dez. 2014)

Hier mein Dezember-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anita Hofmann
3. Sandra Thier
4. Katrin Huss
5. Anja Petzold
6. Annett Möller
7. Cornelia Wehmeyer
8. Frauke Ludowig und Nazan Eckes
9. Anja Heyde
10. Gundula Gause


----------



## RockingSheep (15 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Antje Wöhnke
4. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
5. Rachel Miner
6. Anna Torv
7. Jennifer Lawrence
8. Tina Zemmrich 
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Ralf1972 (17 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Catherine Mountbatten
4.	Emma Watson
5.	Frauke Ludowig
6.	Susann Link
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Nazan Eckes
9.	Janin Reinhardt
10.	Eva Imhoff


----------



## StefanKa (19 Dez. 2014)

Meine letzte Wertung für 2014:


1. Lea Marlen Woitack





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Henrike Fehrs





4. Nicole Mieth





5. Nadine Menz





6. Svenja Jung





7. Janina Uhse





8. Lena Gercke





9. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Katy Weber


----------



## Anakin (21 Dez. 2014)

1. Kaylani Lei
2. Georgia Jones
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Helene Fischer
5. Alina Merkau
6. Lejla-X (05.12.1984)
7. Anna Heesch
8. Victoria Justice
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Walt (21 Dez. 2014)

An diesser Stelle erlaube ich mir noch einmal zu spamen:

Nur noch 6 Tage läuft die Abstimmung zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2014.

Ich bitte alles CB-User, die es noch nicht gemacht haben, einfach abzustimen. Auch wenn ihr keine Soap- seid, schaut euch bitte die Mädels an und votet für die, die ihr am schärfseten findet.

Es ist noch nichts entschieden . Derzeit fürht Sila SagSahin mit 36 Stimmen, ganz knapp vor Janina Uhse 35 Stimmen und Iris Mareike Steen, 28 Stimmen. Alle haben noch Siegchancen. wobei ich nicht verhehlen kann, dass meine Favoritinnen Iris Mareike Steen und Janina Uhse sind.

Iris Mareike Steen





Janina Uhse








P.S.: Mehfachauswahl (also für mehrere abstimmen) ist erlaubt und ewünscht!

Gruß Walt

Der Link unten führt euch direkt zur Abstimmung!


----------



## maggi77 (30 Dez. 2014)

Voting für Jan 2015

1. Ramona Drews
2. Katya Sambuca
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Im Ji Hye
6. Monica Bellucci
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Verona Pooth
9. Tamara Ecclestone
10. Katie Price


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2014)

Dezember 2014


*Bar Refaeli*






 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Becki Newton
Pia Toscano
Irina Shayk
Julianne Hough
Olivia Holt
Alessandra Ambrosio
Maryna Linchuk, BLR, 04.09.87 in Minsk, BLR


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2014)

Januar 2015

01. Chloe Grace Moretz
02. Nina Dobrev
03. Victoria Justice
04. Taylor Swift
05. Nina Agdal
06. Hayley Williams
07. Kristen Stewart
08. Bella Thorne
09. Emma Watson
10. Anna Kendrick


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Dez. 2014)

Meine Letzte Liste 2014

Platz 1-10​
*Jena Malone​*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Dez. 2014)

*Hier meine Dezemberwertung 2014:*


1. Hayley Atwell 





 

2. Rachel Bilson
3. Emily Osment
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Olivia Wilde
6. Claire Holt
7. Minka Kelly
8.Nicola Peltz
9. Miranda Kerr
10.Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2014 15:57 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2378 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2148 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1907	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1420 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1401 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1231 
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1173 
11.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1140 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1124 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	964 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	943 
15.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	917 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	887 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	848 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	823 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	795 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	794 
22.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	754 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
25.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	739 
26.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
27.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	692 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	634 
30.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	620 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	602 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	579 
33.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	577 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	577 
35.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	546 
37.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	542 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	533 
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	527 
40.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
41.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
42.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	524 
43.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	506 
44.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
45.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	482 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	478 
47.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	478 
48.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	463 
50.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	463 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	448 
52.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
53.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	437 
54.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	434 
55.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	432 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	430 
57.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	429 
58.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	425 
59.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	419 
60.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	418 
61.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	417 
62.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	406 
63.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
64.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
65.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	401 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	396 
67.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
68.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	391 
69.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
70.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	384 
71.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
72.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	379 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	379 
74.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	377 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	374 
76.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	348 
78.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	343 
79.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
81.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
82.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
83.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	320 
84.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	320 
85.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
86.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	316 
87.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	309 
89.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	309 
90.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	308 
91.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
92.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
93.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	305 
94.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 304 
95.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	302 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	301 
97.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	296 
98.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
99.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 
*100.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 *
101.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
102.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
103.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	286 
104.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
105.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	285 
106.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
107.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	276 
108.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
109.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	275 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	270 
111.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	266 
112.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
113.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	264 
114.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	263 
115.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	261 
116.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
117.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	254 
118.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
119.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	252 
120.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
121.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
122.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	243 
123.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	238 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	238 
125.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	235 
126.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	233 
127.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
128.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	231 
129.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
130.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
131.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	225 
132.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	225 
133.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	224 
134.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	223 
135.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	222 
136.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	221 
137.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
138.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	220 
139.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	219 
140.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
141.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	217 
142.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	214 
143.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
144.	Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	212 
145.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
146.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
147.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
148.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	206 
149.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
150.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	201 
151.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
152.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
153.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
154.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	194 
155.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	192 
156.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	191 
158.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	190 
159.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
160.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	185 
161.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
162.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	184 
163.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
164.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
165.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
166.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	178 
167.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	176 
168.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
169.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
170.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	175 
171.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	173 
172.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
173.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	171 
174.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	170 
175.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
176.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	169 
177.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
178.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
179.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
180.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
181.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	166 
182.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	163 
183.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
184.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
185.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
186.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
187.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
188.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	156 
189.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
190.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	153 
191.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	153 
192.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
193.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
194.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
195.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	148 
196.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
197.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 
198.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
199.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
*200.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	141 *
201.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	140 
202.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
203.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	139 
204.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	139 
205.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
206.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	136 
207.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	136 
208.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
209.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
210.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	131 
211.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	130 
212.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
213.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
214.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
215.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
216.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	128 
217.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	128 
218.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	127 
219.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	124 
220.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	124 
221.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor(geb.Middleton,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	123 
222.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
223.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
224.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
225.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
226.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
227.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	122 
228.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
229.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	121 
230.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
231.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	120 
232.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	117 
234.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
235.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	117 
236.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
237.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
238.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	115 
239.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
240.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
241.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
242.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	112 
243.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	112 
244.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	112 
245.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	111 
246.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
247.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	109 
248.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	109 
249.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
250.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
251.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
252.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
253.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	106 
254.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	106 
255.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
256.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
257.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
258.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	102 
259.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	102 
260.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
261.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
262.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
263.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
264.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	98 
265.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
266.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	97 
267.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	96 
268.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
269.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
270.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
271.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	95 
272.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	94 
273.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
274.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
275.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
276.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
277.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
278.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	92 
279.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
280.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
281.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
282.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
283.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
284.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	88 
285.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	87 
286.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	87 
287.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	87 
288.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
290.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
291.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	85 
292.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
293.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
294.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
295.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
296.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
297.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	81 
298.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
299.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
*300.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 *
301.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
302.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
303.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
304.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
305.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
306.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
307.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
308.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	78 
309.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
310.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
311.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
312.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
313.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	76 
314.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
315.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	75 
316.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
317.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
318.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
319.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
320.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
321.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	71 
322.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
323.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	70 
324.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
325.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	70 
326.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
327.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
328.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	69 
329.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	68 
330.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
331.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
332.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	68 
333.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	67 
334.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
335.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	67 
336.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	67 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	66 
338.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
339.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	65 
340.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	64 
341.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
342.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
343.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
344.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
345.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
346.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	62 
347.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	61 
348.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
349.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	60 
350.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
351.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	60 
352.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
353.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
354.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
355.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
356.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
357.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	59 
358.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
359.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
360.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	58 
361.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
362.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	58 
363.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	58 
364.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	58 
365.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
366.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
367.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
368.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	57 
369.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57 
370.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
371.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	57 
372.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
373.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
374.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	56 
375.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
376.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
377.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	55 
378.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
379.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
380.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
381.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	54 
382.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
383.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
384.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
385.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
386.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	53 
387.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
388.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
389.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
390.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
391.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
392.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
393.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
394.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
395.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
396.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
397.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	51 
398.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
399.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
*400.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	50 *
401.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
402.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	49 
403.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
404.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
405.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
406.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
407.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
408.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
409.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
410.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	47 
411.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	47 
412.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	46 
413.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
414.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
415.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
416.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
417.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
418.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
419.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
420.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
421.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
422.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
423.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
424.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
425.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
426.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
427.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	44 
428.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
429.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
430.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
431.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
432.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
433.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
434.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
435.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
436.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
437.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
438.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
439.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
440.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	43 
441.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	42 
442.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	42 
443.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
444.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	42 
445.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	41 
446.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	41 
447.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
448.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
449.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
450.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
451.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
452.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
453.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
454.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
455.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
456.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
457.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
458.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
459.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
460.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	38 
461.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
462.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
463.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	38 
464.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
465.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
466.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
467.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
468.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
469.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37	 
470.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
471.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
472.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
473.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
474.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
475.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	36 
476.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
477.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
478.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
479.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	36 
480.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
481.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
482.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
483.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
484.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
485.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	35 
486.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
487.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
488.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
489.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
490.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
491.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
492.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
493.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
494.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
495.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
496.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
497.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
498.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
499.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
*500.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 *
501.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
502.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	33 
503.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
504.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
505.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
506.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
507.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
508.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	32 
509.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	32 
510.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
511.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
512.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
513.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
514.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
515.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	31 
516.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
517.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	31 
518.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
519.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
520.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
521.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	31 
522.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
523.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
524.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
525.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	30 
526.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
527.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
528.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
529.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
530.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	30 
531.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
532.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
533.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
534.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
535.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
536.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
537.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
538.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
539.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
540.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
541.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
542.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
543.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	28 
544.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
545.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
546.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
547.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
548.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
549.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
550.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	27 
551.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
552.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	27 
553.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
554.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
555.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
556.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	27 
557.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
558.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
559.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
560.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	26 
561.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	26 
562.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
563.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	26 
564.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
565.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	26 
566.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
567.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
568.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
569.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
570.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
571.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
572.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
573.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	25 
574.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
575.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
576.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	25 
577.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
578.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
579.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
580.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
581.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
582.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
583.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
584.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
585.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
586.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	24 
587.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	24 
588.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
589.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	23 
590.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	23 
591.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
592.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	23 
593.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
594.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
595.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
596.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
597.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
598.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
599.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
*600.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 *
601.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
602.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
603.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
604.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
605.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
606.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
607.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
608.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
609.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
610.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
611.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
612.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
613.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
614.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
615.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
616.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
617.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
618.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
619.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
620.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
621.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
622.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
623.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
624.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
625.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	22 
626.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
627.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
628.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
629.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
630.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	21 
631.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
632.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
633.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
634.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
635.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
636.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
637.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	21 
638.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
639.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	21 
640.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
641.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
642.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
643.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
644.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
645.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
646.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
647.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
648.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
649.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
650.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	20 
651.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
652.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
653.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
654.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
655.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
656.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
657.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
658.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
659.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
660.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
661.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
662.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
663.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
664.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
665.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
666.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
667.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
668.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
669.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
670.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
671.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
672.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
673.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	19 
674.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
675.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
676.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
677.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
678.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
679.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
680.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
681.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
682.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
683.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
684.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
685.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
686.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
687.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
688.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
689.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
690.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	18 
691.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
692.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
693.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
694.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
695.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
696.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	18 
697.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
698.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	18 
699.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	18 
*700.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 *
701.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
702.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
703.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
704.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
705.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
706.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
707.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	17 
708.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
709.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
710.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
711.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
712.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
713.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
714.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
715.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
716.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	16 
717.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
718.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
719.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
720.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
721.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
722.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
723.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	16 
724.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
725.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
726.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
727.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
728.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	16 
729.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
730.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
731.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
732.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
733.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
734.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
735.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
736.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
737.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
738.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
739.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
740.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
741.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
742.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
743.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
744.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
745.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
746.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
747.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
748.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
749.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
750.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
751.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
752.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
753.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
754.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
755.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
756.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	15 
757.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
758.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
759.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	15 
760.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
761.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
762.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
763.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
764.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
765.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
766.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
767.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
768.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
769.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
770.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
771.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
772.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
773.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
774.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
775.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
776.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
777.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
778.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	14 
779.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
780.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
781.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
782.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
783.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
784.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
785.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
786.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
787.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
788.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
789.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
790.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
791.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
792.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
793.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
794.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	13 
795.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
796.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
797.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
798.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
799.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
*800.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 *
801.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
802.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
803.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
804.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
805.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
806.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
807.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
808.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
809.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
810.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
811.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
812.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
813.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
814.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
815.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
816.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
817.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
818.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
819.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
820.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
821.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
822.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
823.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
824.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
825.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
826.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
827.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
828.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
829.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
830.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
831.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
832.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
833.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
834.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
835.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
836.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
837.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
838.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
839.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
840.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
841.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
842.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
843.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
844.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
845.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
846.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	11 
847.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
848.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
849.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	11 
850.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
851.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
852.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
853.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	11 
854.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
855.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
856.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
857.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
858.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	11 
859.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
860.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
861.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
862.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
863.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
864.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
865.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
866.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
867.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
868.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
869.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
870.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
871.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
872.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
873.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
874.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
875.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
876.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
877.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
878.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
879.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
880.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
881.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
882.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
883.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
884.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
885.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
886.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
887.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
888.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
889.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
890.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
891.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
892.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
893.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
894.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
895.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
896.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
897.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
898.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
899.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
*900.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	10 *
901.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
902.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
903.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	10 
904.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
905.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
906.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
907.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
908.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
909.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
910.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
911.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
912.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
913.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
914.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
915.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
916.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
917.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
918.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
919.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
920.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
921.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
922.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
923.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	10 
924.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
925.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
926.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
927.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
928.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
929.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
930.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
931.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
932.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
933.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
934.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
935.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
936.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
937.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
938.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
939.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
940.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
941.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
942.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
943.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
944.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
945.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
946.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
947.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
948.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
949.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
950.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
951.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
952.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
953.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
954.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
955.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
956.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
957.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
958.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
959.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
960.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
961.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
962.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
963.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
964.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
965.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
966.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
967.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
968.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
969.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
970.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
971.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
972.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
973.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
974.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
975.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
976.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
977.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
978.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
979.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
980.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
981.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
982.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	9 
983.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
984.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
985.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
986.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
987.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
988.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
989.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
990.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
991.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
992.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
993.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
994.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
995.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
996.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
997.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
998.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
999.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
*1000.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 *
1001.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1002.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1003.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1004.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1005.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1006.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
1007.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1008.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1009.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1010.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1011.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1012.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
1013.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1014.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1015.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1016.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1017.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1018.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1019.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1020.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1021.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1022.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1023.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1024.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1025.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1026.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1027.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1028.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1029.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1030.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1031.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1032.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	8 
1033.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1034.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1035.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1036.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1037.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1038.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1039.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1040.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1041.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1042.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1043.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1044.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1045.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1046.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1047.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1048.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1049.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	8 
1050.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1051.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1052.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1053.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1054.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1055.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1056.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	8 
1057.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1058.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1059.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1060.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1061.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1062.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1063.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1064.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1065.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1066.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1067.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1068.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1069.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1070.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1071.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1072.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1073.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1074.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1075.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1076.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1077.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1078.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1079.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1080.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1081.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1082.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1083.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1084.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1085.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	7 
1086.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1087.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1088.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1089.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1090.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	7 
1091.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1092.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1093.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1094.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1095.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1096.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1097.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1098.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1099.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
*1100.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 *
1101.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1102.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1103.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1104.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1105.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1106.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1107.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1108.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1109.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1110.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1111.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1112.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1113.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1114.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1115.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1116.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1117.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1118.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1119.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1120.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1121.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1122.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1123.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1124.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1125.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1126.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1127.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1128.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1129.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1130.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1131.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1132.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1133.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1134.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	7 
1135.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1136.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1137.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1138.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1139.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1140.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1141.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1142.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1143.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1144.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1145.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1146.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1147.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1148.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1149.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1150.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1151.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1152.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1153.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1154.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1155.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1156.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1157.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1158.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1159.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1160.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1161.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1162.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1163.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1164.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1165.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1166.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1167.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1168.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1169.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1170.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1171.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1172.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1173.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1174.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1175.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1176.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1177.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1178.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1179.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1180.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1181.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1182.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1183.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1184.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1185.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1186.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1187.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1188.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1189.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1190.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1191.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1192.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1193.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1194.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1195.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1196.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1197.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1198.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1199.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
*1200.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 *
1201.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1202.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1203.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1204.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1205.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1206.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	5 
1207.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1208.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1209.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1210.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1211.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1212.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1213.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1214.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1215.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1216.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1217.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1218.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1219.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1220.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1221.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1222.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1223.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1224.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1225.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1226.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1227.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1228.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1229.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1230.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1231.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1232.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1233.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1234.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1235.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1236.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1237.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1238.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1239.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1240.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1241.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1242.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1243.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1244.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1245.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1246.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1247.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1248.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1249.	Lejla-X	X,	05.12.84 in XXX 5 
1250.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1251.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1252.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1253.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1254.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1255.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1256.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1257.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1258.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1259.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1260.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1261.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1262.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1263.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1264.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1265.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1266.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1267.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1268.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1269.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1270.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1271.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1272.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1273.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1274.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1275.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1276.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1277.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1278.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1279.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1280.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1281.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1282.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1283.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1284.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1285.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	5 
1286.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1287.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1288.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1289.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1290.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1291.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1292.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1293.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1294.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1295.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1296.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1297.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1298.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1299.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
*1300.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 *
1301.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1302.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1303.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1304.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1305.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1306.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1307.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1308.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1309.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1310.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1311.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1312.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1313.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1314.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1315.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1316.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1317.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1318.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1319.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1320.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1321.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1322.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1323.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1324.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1325.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1326.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1327.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1328.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1329.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1330.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1331.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1332.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	4 
1333.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1334.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1335.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1336.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1337.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1338.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1339.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1340.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1341.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1342.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1343.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1344.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1345.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1346.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1347.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1348.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1349.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1350.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1351.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1352.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1353.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1354.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1355.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1356.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1357.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1358.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1359.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1360.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1361.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1362.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1363.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1364.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1365.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1366.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1367.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1368.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1369.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1370.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1371.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1372.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1373.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1374.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1375.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1376.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1377.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1378.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1379.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1380.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1381.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1382.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1383.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1384.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1385.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1386.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1387.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1388.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1389.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1390.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1391.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1392.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1393.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1394.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1395.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1396.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1397.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1398.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1399.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
*1400.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 *
1401.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1402.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1403.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1404.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1405.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1406.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1407.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1408.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1409.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1410.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1411.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1412.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	3 
1413.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1414.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1415.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1416.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1417.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1418.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1419.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1420.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1421.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1422.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1423.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1424.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1425.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1426.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1427.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1428.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1429.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1430.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1431.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1432.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1433.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1434.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1435.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1436.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1437.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1438.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1439.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1440.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1441.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1442.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1443.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1444.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1445.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1446.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1447.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1448.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1449.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1450.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1451.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1452.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1453.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1454.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1455.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1456.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1457.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1458.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1459.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1460.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1461.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1462.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1463.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1464.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1465.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1466.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1467.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1468.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1469.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1470.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1471.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1472.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1473.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1474.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	2 
1475.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1476.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1477.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1478.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1479.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1480.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1481.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1482.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1483.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1484.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1485.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1486.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1487.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1488.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1489.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1490.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1491.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1492.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1493.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1494.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1495.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1496.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1497.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1498.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1499.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
*1500.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 *
1501.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1502.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1503.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1504.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1505.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1506.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1507.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1508.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1509.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1510.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1511.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1512.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1513.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1514.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1515.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1516.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1517.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1518.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1519.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1520.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1521.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1522.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1523.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1524.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1525.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1526.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1527.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1528.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1529.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1530.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1531.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1532.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1533.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1534.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1535.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1536.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1537.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1538.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1539.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1540.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1541.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1542.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 1 
1543.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1544.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1545.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1546.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1547.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1548.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1549.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1550.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1551.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1552.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1553.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1554.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1555.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1556.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1557.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1558.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1559.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1560.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1561.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1562.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1563.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1564.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1565.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1566.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1567.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1568.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1569.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1570.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1571.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1572.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1573.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1574.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1575.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1576.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1577.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1578.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1579.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1580.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1581.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1582.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1583.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1584.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1585.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1586.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1587.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1588.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1589.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1590.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1591.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1592.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1593.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1594.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1595.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1596.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1597.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1598.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1599.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
*1600.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 *
1601.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1602.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1603.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1604.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1605.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1606.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1607.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1608.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1609.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1610.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1611.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1612.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1613.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1614.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1615.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1616.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1617.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1618.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1619.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1620.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1621.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1622.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1623.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1624.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1625.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1626.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1627.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	1 
1628.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1629.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1630.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1631.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1632.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1633.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1634.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1635.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1636.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1637.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1638.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1639.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1640.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1907
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1487
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1231
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1173
5.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	943
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	917
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	823
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 754

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2378
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2148
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1420
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1401
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217
7..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1140
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1124
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	964
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	887



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

Die Januar Abstimmungen von FunkyCop 999 und Maggi77 sind hier noch nicht berücksichtigt, das werde ich dann ab morgen nachholen


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Meine Letzte Liste 2014
> 
> Platz 1-10​
> *Jena Malone​*



Auch am letzten Tag des Jahres kann ich die Regeln nicht außer Kraft setzen, 3 (unterschiedliche ) Damen sollten es schon sein


----------



## Walt (31 Dez. 2014)

copyright auf nachstehendes Bild von Marburg by Walt.






P.S.: Anneke Dürkopp, Platz 103, hat am 24.12.2014 geheiratet und heißt jetzt Anneke Kolba. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, liebe Anneke!


----------



## Freibier (31 Dez. 2014)

1. Rihanna




2. Mariah Carey
3. Emma Watson
4. Shakira
5. Britney Spears
6. Beyonce
7. Angelina Jolie
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Collien Fernandes
10. Elisabeth Seitz
10. Sarah X Mills


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

Hab mich mal hingesetzt und die Liste Dezember2013 mit der Liste Dezember 2014 verglichen...
Herausgekommen sind die Top 68 für das Jahr 2014 ( alle berücksichtigt, die 100 Punkte und mehr bekommen haben )

Und so sieht das Jahr 2014 aus :
*
1.	Nazan Eckes,	867
2.	Helene Fischer,	703
3.	Lena Gercke,	547
4.	Emma Watson,	397
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	389
6.	Delta Goodrem,	385
7.	Nina Dobrev,	331
8.	Jessica Alba,	320
9.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	317
10.	Rebecca Mir,	308
11.	Kate Beckinsale,	239
12.	Olivia Wilde,	235
13.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	230
14.	Bar Refaeli,	220
15.	Janina Uhse,	214
16.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	209
17.	Ramona Drews,	206
18.	Katy Perry,	195
19.	Mila Kunis,	192
20.	Chloe Moretz,	186
21.	Angela Finger-Erben,	185
22.	Antje Wöhnke,	183
23.	Sophia Thomalla,	183
24.	Diane Kruger,	181
25.	Miranda Kerr,	181
26.	Annika Kipp,	178
27.	Diane Willems,	177
28.	Yvonne Strahovski,	174
29.	Izabel Goulart,	173
30.	Selena Gomez,	172
31.	Iris Mareike Steen,	163
32.	Shay Mitchell,	163
33.	Kimberly Garner,	162
34.	Hayley Williams,	150
35.	Kristen Stewart,	147
36.	Marlene Lufen,	146
37.	Julianne Hough,	145
38.	Emily Osment,	144
39.	Sandra Thier,	144
40.	Kelly Kelly	141
41.	Sarah Bogen,	141
42.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	141
43.	Sonya Kraus,	138
44.	Hayley Atwell,	133
45.	Sarah Engels,	133
46.	Charlize Theron,	132
47.	Blake Lively,	128
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	126
49.	Christina Aguilera,	125
50.	Victoria Justice,	125
51.	Karin Schubert,	120
52.	Maria Sharapova,	120
53.	Megan Fox,	120
54.	Frauke Ludowig,	119
55.	Natalie Portman,	117
56.	Anna Kendrick,	114
57.	AJ Lee	112
58.	Magdalena Voigt,	112
59.	Jennifer Aniston,	111
60.	Linda de Mol,	110
61.	Ariane Sommer,	108
62.	Joan Severance,	108
63.	Veronika Fasterova	108
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	107
65.	Rita Ora,	107
66.	Angela Karpova,	104
67.	Rachael Taylor,	103
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	100

*


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

Das Voting von Freibier ist der Sonderwertung berücksichtigt, in der normalen Wertung noch nicht.....das hole ich dann morgen ebenfalls nach.


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

.....und noch eine kleine Spielerei am Rande.....

ich bedanke mich bei 19 Votern die es geschafft haben im Jahr 2014 12 Wertungen abzugeben ( natürlich bedanke ich mich auch bei ALLEN ANDEREN :thumbup::thumbup: )

Danke also an :

Anakin
benedikt
Cav
ch2004
congo64
dianelized14
Don Sven
gaertner23
Harry1982
Hehnii
hsvman
kamy
maggi77
ManuN
Metalfan
Quick Nick
RockingSheep
Ryan Atwood
tino2003
Walt


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

*Jetzt wünsche ich allen Usern hier einen Guten Rutsch und ein Gesundes Neues Jahr*


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2015)

Für Januar 

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Jessica Chastain


 
3. Natalie Portman


 
4. Liv Tyler


 
5. Jodie Foster


 
6. Anna Kendrick 


 
7. Emma Stone 


 
8. Rosie Huntngton-Whiteley


 
9. Gemma Arterton


 
10. Stana Katic 


 
​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2015)

Frohes Neues 

Januar Voting

1. Serena Salecker
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Alina Merkau
4. Annika Kipp
5. Mila Kunis
6. Janina Uhse
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Cav (1 Jan. 2015)

Mein Voting für Jänner 2015



1. Irina Shayk




2. Lena Gercke




3. Mareile Höppner




4. Palina Rojinski


 

5. Stana Katic




6. Izabel Goulart




7. Sylvie Meis




8. Sara Sampaio




9. Michelle Keegan




10. Rose Leslie




10. Judith Rakers




10. Kendall Jenner




10. Annemarie Carpendale




10. Verena Stangl (*04.08.1990 in Weiden/D)




10. Jana Kramer


​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Jan. 2015)

Voting Januar 2015

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


Cheryl Cole hat wieder geheiratet, nennt sich jetzt
Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini


----------



## Walt (1 Jan. 2015)

Walts erste Wertung im Jahr 2015 – Januar 2015:

1. Sarah Tkotsch










2. Lena Gercke









3. Iris Mareike Steen









4. Renée Weibel









5. Janina Uhse









6. Lea Marlen Woitack









7. Anna Sophia Claus









8. Yana Gercke









9. Svenja Jung









10. Alexandra Maria Lara









10. Valea Scalabrino









10. Linda Marlen Runge









10. Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller









10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## benedikt (1 Jan. 2015)

Mein Januar Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Ariane Sommer
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Irina Shayk
06. Karlie Kloss
07. Julie Henderson
08. Izabel Goulart
09. Iris Kavka
10. Anja Leuenberger
10. Mirande Kerr
10. Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2015)

*1. Olivia Wilde*
*
2. Rosamund Pike 
3. Eva Green
4. Camilla Belle*
*
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Amy Adams
7. Jennifer Lawrence*
*
8. Hayley Atwell
9. Charlize Theron 
10. Stana Katic*​


----------



## christinalover (1 Jan. 2015)

1.Christina Aguilera
2.Ramona Drews
3. Bea Peters
4. Verena Kerth
5. Jodie Marsh
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Janin Reinhardt
8. Sabine Lisiscki
9. Barbie Blank
10. Hadiya Hohmann


----------



## hsvmann (1 Jan. 2015)

Wünsche ein gesundrs neues Jahr

und die erste Wertung am ersten Tag 2015

01/15

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Sophia Thomalla	
8. Selena Gomez	
9. Shania Twain	
10. Victoria Justice	*


----------



## Devilfish (2 Jan. 2015)

Januar 2015

1. Hayley Williams
2. Avril Lavigne
3. Taylor Swift
4. Ariana Grande
5. Victoria Justice
6. Miranda Cosgrove
7. Selena Gomez
8. Demi Lovato
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Rihanna


----------



## ch2004 (2 Jan. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Januar 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Romy Hiller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susannne Langhans
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Julia Niharika-Sen


----------



## kamy (2 Jan. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	
*


----------



## Cherubini (2 Jan. 2015)

1. Yvonne Catterfeld
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Helene Fischer
5. Jennifer Knäble
6. Alexandra Daddario
7. Alyssa Arce
8. Lena Gercke
9. Rachel Brosnahan
10. Kate Mara


----------



## ManuN (2 Jan. 2015)

Januar 15 

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Catherine Vogel	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Maira Rothe


----------



## RoadDog (2 Jan. 2015)

Januar 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*
2. Rachel Nichols
3. A.J. Cook
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Sydney Sierota
6. Katrina Bowden
7. Rachel Stevens
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Sachse (2 Jan. 2015)

Januar Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Rita Ora
5. Ellie Goulding
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Julianne Hough
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Chloe Bennet


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Jan. 2015)

Neues Jahr, neue Liste

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Ilse DeLange*



 

*03. Sarah Gadon*



 

*04. Sylvia Hoeks*





*05. Rachael Taylor*





*06. Felicity Jones*





*07. Delta Goodrem*



 


*08. Lily James*



 

*09. Taylor Schilling*





*10. Heloise Guerin*


----------



## tort3 (2 Jan. 2015)

1.Lena Meyer Landrut





2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Engels
4. Joelina Drews
5. Lena Gercke
6. Diane Willems
7. Helene Fischer
8. Janina Uhse
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Senna Gammour


----------



## congo64 (3 Jan. 2015)

Januar 2015 wie gehabt....

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemkova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (3 Jan. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.01.2015 12:37 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2415 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2206 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1913	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1497 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1432 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1408 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1244 
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1192 
11.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1184 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1126 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	983 
28.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	948 
14.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	943 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	911 
16.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
17.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	850 
18.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	831 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	808 
20.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	802 
21.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
22.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	758 
23.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	754 
24.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
25.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	711 
26.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
27.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	636 
30.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	628 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	602 
32.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	583 
33.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	580 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	577 
35.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
36.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	546 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	546 
38.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	534 
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	533 
40.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
41.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
42.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
43.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	521 
44.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
45.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	504 
46.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	498 
47.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	489 
48.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	466 
50.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	456 
52.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
53.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	442 
54.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	436 
55.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	434 
56.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	434 
57.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	431 
59.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	428 
60.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	419 
61.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	417 
62.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	416 
63.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	408 
64.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
65.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	396 
67.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	396 
68.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
69.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
70.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
71.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	388 
72.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	387 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	385 
74.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	375 
76.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	350 
77.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
78.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	343 
79.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
81.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
82.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	323 
83.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
84.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	320 
85.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	320 
86.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
87.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	317 
88.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	316 
89.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
90.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	314 
91.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	314 
92.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	310 
93.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
94.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	306 
95.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
96.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
97.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	304 
98.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	290 
99.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
*100.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 *
101.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
102.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
103.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
104.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	286 
105.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
106.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
107.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	276 
108.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
109.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	275 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	275 
111.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	269 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	268 
113.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
114.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	263 
115.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	263 
116.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	261 
117.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
118.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	254 
119.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
120.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	248 
121.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	248 
122.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
123.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	245 
124.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	243 
125.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
126.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	243 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	242 
128.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	233 
129.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	231 
131.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
132.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	230 
133.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
134.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	228 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	225 
136.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	225 
137.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	224 
138.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	223 
139.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	221 
140.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
141.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	219 
142.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
143.	Cheryl(Cole)Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle Tyne/GB,	217 
144.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	215 
145.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
146.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
147.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
148.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
149.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	206 
150.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
151.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	199 
152.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	197 
153.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	194 
154.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
155.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
156.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	193 
157.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	192 
158.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
159.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	190 
160.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	189 
161.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
162.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
163.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
164.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
165.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	179 
166.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	179 
167.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	178 
168.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	176 
169.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	176 
170.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
171.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	176 
172.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
173.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	175 
174.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
175.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	173 
176.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
177.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	170 
178.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
179.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
180.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
181.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
182.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
183.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
184.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
185.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
186.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	158 
187.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
188.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	157 
189.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
190.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
191.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	156 
192.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
193.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	153 
194.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
195.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
196.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	149 
197.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
198.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	146 
199.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
*200.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	144 *
201.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	144 
202.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
203.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
204.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	141 
205.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
206.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	139 
207.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	138 
208.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	136 
209.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	136 
210.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	134 
211.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
212.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
213.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	131 
214.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	130 
215.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
216.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
217.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
218.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	128 
219.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	128 
220.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
221.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	128 
222.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	127 
223.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	123 
224.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
225.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
226.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
227.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	123 
228.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
229.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
230.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
231.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	122 
232.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
233.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	120 
234.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	117 
236.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
237.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
238.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	116 
239.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
240.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
241.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
242.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	113 
243.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
244.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	112 
245.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	112 
246.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	112 
247.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
248.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	109 
249.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
250.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	109 
251.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	109 
252.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
253.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
254.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
255.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
256.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
257.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
258.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
259.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	102 
260.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	102 
261.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
262.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	101 
263.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
264.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
265.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
266.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	99 
267.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
268.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	97 
269.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
270.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
271.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
272.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
273.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	94 
274.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
275.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
276.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
277.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
278.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
279.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
280.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
281.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
282.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	90 
283.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
284.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
285.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	88 
286.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	87 
287.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	87 
288.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
290.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
291.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	85 
292.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
293.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
294.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
295.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	83 
296.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	83 
297.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
298.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
299.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
*300.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 *
301.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
302.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
303.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
304.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
305.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
306.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
307.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	79 
308.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
309.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
310.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	78 
311.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
312.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
313.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
314.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
315.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
316.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	75 
317.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
318.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
319.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	73 
320.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
321.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
322.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	72 
323.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
324.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	71 
325.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	71 
326.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
327.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	70 
328.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
329.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	70 
330.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
331.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	69 
332.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
333.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
334.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
335.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	68 
336.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	67 
337.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
338.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	67 
339.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	67 
340.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	66 
341.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	66 
342.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	66 
343.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
344.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
345.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	65 
346.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
347.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
348.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
349.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
350.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	63 
351.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	63 
352.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
353.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	62 
354.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	61 
355.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
356.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
357.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
358.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	60 
359.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	59 
360.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
361.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
362.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
363.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
364.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	59 
365.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
366.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
367.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	58 
368.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
369.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	58 
370.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
371.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
372.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
373.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
374.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	57 
375.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
376.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
377.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
378.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
379.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
380.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
381.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
382.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	54 
383.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	54 
384.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
385.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
386.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
387.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
388.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
389.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
390.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
391.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
392.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
393.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	52 
394.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
395.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
396.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	52 
397.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
398.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	52 
399.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
*400.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 *
401.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
402.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	50 
403.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
404.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	49 
405.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
406.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
407.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
408.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	47 
409.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
410.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
411.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
412.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
413.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	47 
414.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	47 
415.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
416.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
417.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
418.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
419.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
420.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
421.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
422.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
423.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
424.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
425.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
426.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
427.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
428.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
429.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
430.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
431.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
432.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	44 
433.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
434.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
435.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
436.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
437.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
438.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	43 
439.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
440.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
441.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
442.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
443.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
444.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	43 
445.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
446.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	41 
447.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
448.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
449.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
450.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
451.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
452.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
453.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
454.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	40 
455.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	40 
456.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
457.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
458.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
459.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
460.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
461.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
462.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
463.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
464.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
465.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
466.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
467.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
468.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	37 
469.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
470.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
471.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	37 
472.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	37 
473.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
474.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
475.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
476.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
477.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
478.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
479.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
480.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
481.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
482.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
483.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
484.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
485.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	35 
486.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
487.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
488.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	35 
489.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	35 
490.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
491.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
492.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
493.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
494.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
495.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	34 
496.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
497.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
498.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
499.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
*500.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 *
501.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
502.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
503.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
504.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
505.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	33 
506.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
507.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
508.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
509.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
510.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
511.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	32 
512.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
513.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
514.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	32 
515.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
516.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
517.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
518.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
519.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	31 
520.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
521.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	31 
522.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
523.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
524.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
525.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
526.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
527.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
528.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
529.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
530.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
531.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	30 
532.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
533.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
534.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	29 
535.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
536.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
537.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
538.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
539.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	29 
540.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
541.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
542.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
543.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
544.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
545.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28 
546.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
547.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	28 
548.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
549.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	28 
550.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
551.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
552.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
553.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	27 
554.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
555.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
556.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	27 
557.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
558.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
559.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
560.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	27 
561.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
562.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
563.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
564.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
565.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	26 
566.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	26 
567.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
568.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
569.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
570.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
571.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
572.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
573.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
574.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
575.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
576.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
577.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
578.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
579.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	25 
580.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
581.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
582.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	24 
583.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
584.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
585.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
586.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
587.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
588.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
589.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
590.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	24 
591.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	24 
592.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
593.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
594.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	23 
595.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
596.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
597.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
598.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
599.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
*600.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 *
601.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
602.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	23 
603.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
604.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
605.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
606.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
607.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
608.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
609.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
610.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
611.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
612.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
613.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
614.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
615.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
616.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
617.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
618.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	22 
619.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
620.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
621.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
622.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
623.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
624.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
625.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
626.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	22 
627.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
628.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
629.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	22 
630.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	22 
631.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
632.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
633.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	21 
634.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
635.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	21 
636.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
637.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
638.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
639.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
640.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
641.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
642.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	21 
643.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
644.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
645.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
646.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
647.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
648.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
649.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
650.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
651.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
652.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
653.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	20 
654.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
655.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	20 
656.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
657.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
658.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
659.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
660.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
661.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
662.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
663.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
664.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
665.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
666.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
667.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
668.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
669.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
670.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
671.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
672.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
673.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
674.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
675.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
676.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
677.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
678.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	19 
679.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
680.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
681.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
682.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
683.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
684.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
685.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
686.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
687.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	18 
688.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
689.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
690.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
691.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
692.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
693.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
694.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	18 
695.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
696.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
697.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	18 
698.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
699.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
*700.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 *
701.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
702.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
703.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	18 
704.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
705.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
706.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
707.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
708.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
709.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
710.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
711.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
712.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
713.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
714.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
715.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
716.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
717.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
718.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
719.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
720.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
721.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
722.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
723.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
724.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
725.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
726.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	16 
727.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
728.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
729.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	16 
730.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
731.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	16 
732.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
733.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
734.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
735.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
736.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
737.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
738.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
739.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
740.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
741.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
742.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
743.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
744.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
745.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
746.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
747.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
748.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
749.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
750.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
751.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
752.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
753.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
754.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
755.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
756.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
757.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
758.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
759.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
760.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
761.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
762.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
763.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
764.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
765.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
766.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
767.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
768.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
769.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
770.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
771.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	14 
772.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
773.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
774.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
775.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
776.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
777.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
778.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
779.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
780.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
781.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
782.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
783.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	14 
784.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	14 
785.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
786.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
787.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
788.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
789.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
790.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
791.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
792.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
793.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
794.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
795.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
796.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
797.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
798.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
799.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
*800.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	13 *
801.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
802.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
803.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
804.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
805.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
806.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
807.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
808.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
809.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
810.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
811.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
812.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
813.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
814.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
815.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
816.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
817.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
818.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	13 
819.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
820.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
821.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
822.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
823.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
824.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	12 
825.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
826.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
827.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
828.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
829.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
830.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
831.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
832.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
833.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
834.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
835.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
836.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
837.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	12 
838.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
839.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
840.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
841.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
842.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
843.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
844.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
845.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
846.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
847.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
848.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
849.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
850.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
851.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
852.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
853.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
854.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
855.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	11 
856.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
857.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
858.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
859.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	11 
860.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
861.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
862.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	11 
863.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
864.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	11 
865.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
866.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
867.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
868.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
869.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
870.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
871.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
872.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
873.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
874.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
875.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
876.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
877.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
878.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
879.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
880.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
881.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	11 
882.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
883.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
884.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
885.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
886.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
887.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
888.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
889.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
890.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
891.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
892.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
893.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
894.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
895.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
896.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
897.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
898.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
899.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
*900.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 *
901.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
902.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
903.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
904.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
905.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
906.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	10 
907.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
908.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
909.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
910.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
911.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
912.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
913.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
914.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
915.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
916.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
917.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
918.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
919.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
920.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
921.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
922.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
923.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
924.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
925.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
926.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
927.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
928.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
929.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
930.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
931.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
932.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
933.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
934.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
935.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
936.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
937.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
938.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
939.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
940.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
941.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
942.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
943.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
944.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
945.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
946.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
947.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
948.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
949.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
950.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
951.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
952.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
953.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
954.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
955.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
956.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
957.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
958.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
959.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
960.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
961.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
962.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
963.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
964.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
965.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
966.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
967.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
968.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
969.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
970.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
971.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
972.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
973.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
974.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
975.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
976.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
977.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
978.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
979.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
980.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
981.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
982.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
983.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
984.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
985.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
986.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	9 
987.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
988.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
989.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
990.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
991.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
992.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	9 
993.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
994.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
995.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
996.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
997.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
998.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
999.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
*1000.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 *
1001.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1002.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1003.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1004.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1005.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1006.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1007.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1008.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1009.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1010.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
1011.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1012.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1013.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1014.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1015.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1016.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	8 
1017.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1018.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1019.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1020.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1021.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1022.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1023.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1024.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1025.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1026.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1027.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1028.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1029.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1030.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1031.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1032.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1033.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1034.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1035.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1036.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	8 
1037.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1038.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1039.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1040.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1041.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1042.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1043.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1044.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1045.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1046.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	8 
1047.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1048.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1049.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1050.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1051.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1052.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1053.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1054.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1055.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1056.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1057.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1058.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1059.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	8 
1060.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1061.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1062.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1063.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1064.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1065.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1066.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1067.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1068.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1069.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1070.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1071.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1072.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1073.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1074.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1075.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1076.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1077.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1078.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1079.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1080.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1081.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1082.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1083.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1084.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1085.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1086.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1087.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1088.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	7 
1089.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1090.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1091.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1092.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1093.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1094.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1095.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1096.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1097.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1098.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1099.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
*1100.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 *
1101.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1102.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1103.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1104.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1105.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1106.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1107.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1108.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1109.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1110.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1111.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1112.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1113.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1114.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1115.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1116.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1117.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1118.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1119.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1120.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1121.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1122.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1123.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1124.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1125.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1126.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1127.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1128.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1129.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1130.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1131.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1132.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1133.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1134.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1135.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1136.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1137.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1138.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1139.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1140.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1141.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1142.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1143.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	7 
1144.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1145.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1146.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1147.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1148.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1149.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1150.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1151.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1152.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1153.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1154.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1155.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1156.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1157.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1158.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1159.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1160.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1161.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1162.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1163.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1164.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1165.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1166.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1167.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1168.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1169.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1170.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	6 
1171.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1172.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1173.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1174.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1175.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1176.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1177.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	6 
1178.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1179.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1180.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1181.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1182.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1183.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1184.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1185.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1186.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1187.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1188.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1189.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1190.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1191.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1192.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1193.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1194.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1195.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1196.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1197.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1198.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1199.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
*1200.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 *
1201.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1202.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1203.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	6 
1204.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1205.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1206.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	6 
1207.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1208.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1209.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1210.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1211.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1212.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1213.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1214.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1215.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1216.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1217.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1218.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1219.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1220.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1221.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1222.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1223.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1224.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1225.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1226.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1227.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1228.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1229.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1230.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1231.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1232.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1233.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1234.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1235.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1236.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1237.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1238.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1239.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1240.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1241.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1242.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1243.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1244.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1245.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1246.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1247.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1248.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1249.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1250.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1251.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1252.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1253.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1254.	Lejla-X	X,	05.12.84 in XXX 5 
1255.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1256.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1257.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1258.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1259.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1260.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1261.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1262.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1263.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1264.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1265.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1266.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1267.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1268.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1269.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1270.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1271.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1272.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1273.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1274.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1275.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1276.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1277.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1278.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1279.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1280.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1281.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1282.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1283.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1284.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1285.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1286.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1287.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1288.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1289.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1290.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1291.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1292.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1293.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1294.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1295.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1296.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1297.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1298.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1299.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
*1300.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 *
1301.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1302.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1303.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1304.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1305.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1306.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1307.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1308.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1309.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1310.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1311.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1312.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1313.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1314.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	4 
1315.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1316.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1317.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1318.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1319.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1320.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1321.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1322.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1323.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1324.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1325.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1326.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1327.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1328.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1329.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1330.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1331.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1332.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1333.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1334.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1335.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1336.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1337.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1338.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D, 4 
1339.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1340.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1341.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1342.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1343.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1344.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1345.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1346.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1347.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1348.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1349.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1350.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1351.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1352.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1353.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1354.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1355.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1356.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1357.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1358.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1359.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1360.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1361.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1362.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1363.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1364.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1365.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1366.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1367.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1368.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1369.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1370.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1371.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1372.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1373.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1374.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1375.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1376.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1377.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1378.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1379.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1380.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1381.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1382.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1383.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1384.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1385.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1386.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1387.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1388.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1389.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1390.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1391.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1392.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1393.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1394.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1395.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1396.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1397.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1398.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1399.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
*1400.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 *
1401.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1402.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1403.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1404.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1405.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1406.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1407.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1408.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1409.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1410.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1411.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1412.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1413.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1414.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1415.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1416.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1417.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1418.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1419.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1420.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1421.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1422.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1423.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1424.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1425.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1426.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1427.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1428.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1429.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1430.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1431.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1432.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1433.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1434.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1435.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1436.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1437.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1438.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1439.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1440.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1441.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1442.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1443.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1444.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1445.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1446.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1447.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1448.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1449.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1450.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1451.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1452.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1453.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1454.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1455.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1456.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1457.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1458.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1459.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1460.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1461.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1462.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1463.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1464.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1465.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1466.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1467.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1468.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1469.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1470.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1471.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1472.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1473.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1474.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1475.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1476.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1477.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1478.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	2 
1479.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1480.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1481.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1482.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1483.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1484.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1485.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1486.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1487.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1488.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1489.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1490.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1491.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1492.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1493.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1494.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1495.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1496.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1497.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1498.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1499.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
*1500.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 *
1501.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1502.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1503.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1504.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1505.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1506.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1507.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1508.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1509.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1510.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1511.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1512.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1513.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1514.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1515.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1516.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1517.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1518.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1519.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1520.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1521.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1522.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1523.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1524.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1525.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1526.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1527.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1528.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1529.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1530.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1531.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1532.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1533.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1534.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1535.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1536.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1537.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1538.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1539.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1540.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1541.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1542.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1543.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1544.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1545.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1546.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1547.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1548.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 1 
1549.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1550.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1551.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1552.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1553.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1554.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1555.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1556.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1557.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1558.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1559.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1560.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1561.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1562.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1563.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1564.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1565.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1566.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1567.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1568.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1569.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1570.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1571.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1572.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1573.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1574.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1575.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1576.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1577.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1578.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1579.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1580.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1581.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1582.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1583.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1584.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1585.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1586.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1587.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1588.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1589.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1590.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1591.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1592.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1593.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1594.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1595.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1596.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1597.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1598.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1599.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
*1600.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 *
1601.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1602.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1603.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1604.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1605.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1606.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1607.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1608.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1609.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1610.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1611.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1612.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1613.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1614.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1615.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1616.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1617.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1618.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1619.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1620.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1621.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1622.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1623.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1624.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1625.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1626.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1627.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1628.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1629.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1630.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1631.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1632.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1633.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1634.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1635.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1636.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1637.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1638.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1639.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1640.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1641.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1642.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1643.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1644.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1645.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1646.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1913
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1497
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1244
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1192
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	948
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	943
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	831
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 754

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2415
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2206
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1432
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1408
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217
7..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1184
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1126
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	983
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	911



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (3 Jan. 2015)

Kleiner Fehler passiert :angry:

28. Delta Goodrem, AUS, 09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS, 948 

muss Platz 14 sein

dadurch rutschen alle von Platz 14 bis auf Platz 27 einen Rang nach hinten.

Ab Platz 29 stimmt es dann wieder


----------



## Emil Müller (3 Jan. 2015)

Happy new year!
Auch wenn ich ziemlich sicher bin, dass mein Dezember-Voting nicht gewertet wurde (?), versuche ich es im neuen Jahr nochmal:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Laura Dünnwald
3. Birgit Klaus
4. Bettina von Schimmelmann
5. Catherine Vogel
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Kamilla Senjo
8. Nikkala Stott
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Anja Reschke


----------



## congo64 (3 Jan. 2015)

Emil Müller schrieb:


> Happy new year!
> Auch wenn ich ziemlich sicher bin, dass mein Dezember-Voting nicht gewertet wurde (?), versuche ich es im neuen Jahr nochmal:



Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das deine Wertung von mir gezählt wurde.
Werde zwar alles nochmal überprüfen, aber eine kurze Nachforschung ergibt schon, das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Deine Nummer 1, Sandra Thier, hatte am 30.11.2014 *225 Punkte*.

Am 02.12. hast du sie an Platz 1 gevotet = 10 Punkte, also zusammen *235 Punkte*
(nachzulesen in der Auswertung vom 10.12.2014)

Dann kamen von gärtner am 14.12 für Platz 3 nochmal 8 Punkte dazu = *243 Punkte*

Und genau DIESE Punktzahl hat Sandra Thier momentan.


----------



## Schweizer (3 Jan. 2015)

Diesmal früher, damit ich ja ned vergess: 

Dezember 2014


Nina Dobrev
Kaya Scodelario
Alicia Vikander
Leigh Lezark
Sarah Gadon
April Pearson
Elizabeth Banks
Kimberley Garner
Bar Refaeli
Lyndsy Fonseca

*
:thx: congo64!*


----------



## Emil Müller (3 Jan. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das deine Wertung von mir gezählt wurde.
> Werde zwar alles nochmal überprüfen, aber eine kurze Nachforschung ergibt schon, das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.
> 
> Deine Nummer 1, Sandra Thier, hatte am 30.11.2014 *225 Punkte*.
> ...



OK, dann mach dir keine Mühe. Akzeptiert :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Jan. 2015)

*Januar-Voting:*

1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Melonie Mac


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Emma Roberts


 

6. Jessica Alba
7. Victoria Justice
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Angie Harmon
10. Britt Robertson

Im neuen Jahr erstmal alles beim Alten


----------



## lolli123 (4 Jan. 2015)

1.	-Evangeline Lilly

2.	-Ariana Grande

3.	-Jessica Alba

4.	-Selena Gomez

5.	-Cobie Smulders

6.	-Lauren Cohan

7.	-Taissa Farmiga

8.	-Sila Sahin

9.	-Annemarie Carpendale

10.	-Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Don Sven (5 Jan. 2015)

Januar - 2015 - Neues Jahr, viele neue Mädels. Hier mal eine etwas andere Wertung von Don Sven:

1. Lena Terlau, D, *12.08.1993 in Herten/D




2. Janine Wöller




3. Annika Kipp




4. Melanie Kogler




5. Sarah Tkotsch




6. Lilli Hollunder




7. Mariangea Scelsi




8. Vanessa Huppenkothen




9. Lena Gercke




10. Sarah Hannemann


----------



## Ralf1972 (7 Jan. 2015)

Januar 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Annika Zimmermann
5.	Nora Tschirner
6.	Emma Watson
7.	Catherine Mountbatten
8.	Mareille Höppner
9.	Jennifer Aniston
10.	Lena Meyer-Landruth


----------



## Ryan Atwood (8 Jan. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Mila Kunis
4.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
5.) Caroline Wozniacki
6.) Olivia Wilde
7.) Katy Perry
8.) Kaley Cuoco
9.) Yvonne Strahovski
10.) Eva Green


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Jan. 2015)

*Meine Top 10 für Januar 2015 *

*1. Jena Malone*

2. Hilary Duff

3. Parminder Nagra

4. Ellen Pompeo

5. Emma Watson

6. Katja Woywood

7. Reese Witherspoon 

8. Lena Gercke

9. Emma Stone

10. Ilka Besin


----------



## Cradlerocker (9 Jan. 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nadine Keßler
5) Sophia Thomalla
6) Laura Feiersinger
7) Trish Stratus
8) Helene Fischer
9) Rita Ora
10) Selena Gomez


----------



## gaertner23 (9 Jan. 2015)

Hier mein Januar-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Annett Möller
4. Bettina Cramer und Marlene Lufen
5. Anja Petzold
6. Eva Mähl
7. Anita Hofmann
8. Nazan Eckes und Frauke Ludowig
9. Anja Heyde
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## pofgo (11 Jan. 2015)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Jessica Alba
6. Selena Gomez
7. Reese Witherspoon
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10. Kate Dennings


----------



## RockingSheep (13 Jan. 2015)

Januar 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Afefan (17 Jan. 2015)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Emma Watson
3. Annika Zimmermann
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Bettina Zimmermann
6. Helene Fischer
7. Natalie Portman
8. Andrea Kaiser
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Andrea Petkovic
10. Lena Meyer-Landruth


----------



## Nusspli (20 Jan. 2015)

1. Josephine Henning 
2. Melanie Leupolz 
3. Gina Lewandowski 
4. Nadine Keßler
5. Lotta Schelin
6. Kosovare Asllani 
7. Lena Lotzen 
8. Laure Boulleau 
9. Lena Goessling 
10. Olivia Schough


----------



## Anakin (22 Jan. 2015)

1. Kaylani Lei
2. Georgia Jones
3. Janina Uhse
4. Lexi Belle
5. Lejla-X
6. Helene Fischer
7. Victoria Justice
8. Mila Kunis
9. Eva Green
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Toolman (22 Jan. 2015)

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Stella Maxwell
3. Martha Hunt
4. Josephine Skriver
5. Lindsay Ellingson
6. Jessica Alba
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Sandra Kubicka
9. Anais Pouliot
10. Nadine Leopold


----------



## StefanKa (23 Jan. 2015)

Januar:

1. Sarah Bogen






2. Valea Scalabrino





3. Lena Gercke





4. Linda Marlen Runge





5. Yana Gercke





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Sarah Tkotsch





8. Madeleine von Schweden





9. Lindsey Vonn





10. Tina Weirather


----------



## Hehnii (30 Jan. 2015)

*Hier meine Januarwertung 2015:*


1. Hayley Atwell 





 

2. Emily Osment
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Rachel Bilson
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Minka Kelly
8. Claire Holt
9. Reese Witherspoon
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## maggi77 (31 Jan. 2015)

Februar Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Tamara Ecclestone
3. Kathrine Heigl
4. Mariah Carey
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Joelina Drews
7. Angela Karpova
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Carmen Electra
10.Katie Price


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2015)

Januar 2015


*Bar Refaeli* :drip:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Becki Newton
Pia Toscano
Irina Shayk
Kate Beckinsale
Ryan Newman, USA, 24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA
Lyndsy Fonseca
Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.01.2015 22:25 Uhr *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2428 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2217 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1921	* 

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1497 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1434 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1416 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1268 
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1212 
11.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1206 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1140 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	993 
14.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	948 
15.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	947 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	913 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	850 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	835 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	816 
21.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
22.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
23.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	768 
24.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	754 
25.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
26.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	724 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	637 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	636 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	602 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	590 
33.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	583 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	579 
35.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	556 
37.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	546 
38.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	544 
39.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	537 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	534 
41.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
42.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
43.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
44.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	517 
45.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
46.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	503 
47.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	490 
48.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	466 
50.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	456 
52.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
53.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	444 
54.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	442 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	438 
56.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	436 
57.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	436 
58.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	436 
59.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	431 
61.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	421 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	419 
63.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	419 
64.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
65.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	398 
67.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	396 
68.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	395 
69.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
70.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
71.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
72.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	387 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	385 
74.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	375 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	353 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	350 
78.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
79.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
80.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	330 
81.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	325 
82.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
83.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	323 
84.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
85.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	320 
86.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
87.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	318 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	317 
89.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	316 
90.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
91.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	314 
92.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	314 
93.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	310 
94.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	307 
95.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
96.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
97.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	304 
98.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	290 
99.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
*100.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 *
101.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
102.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
103.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
104.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	286 
105.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
106.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	283 
107.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	279 
108.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	278 
109.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
110.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
111.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	269 
112.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	268 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	267 
114.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	266 
115.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
116.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	264 
117.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	263 
118.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	262 
119.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	261 
120.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
121.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	254 
122.	Chloe Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	248 
123.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	248 
124.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	245 
126.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	245 
127.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
128.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	237 
129.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	237 
130.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	234 
131.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	234 
132.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	232 
133.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
134.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
135.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	230 
136.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
137.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	228 
138.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	224 
139.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	223 
140.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	220 
141.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
142.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	219 
143.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
144.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	217 
145.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	215 
146.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
147.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
148.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
149.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
150.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	203 
151.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
152.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	199 
153.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	199 
154.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	197 
155.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	197 
156.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	194 
157.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
158.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
159.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
160.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	189 
161.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	189 
162.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	187 
163.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	186 
164.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
165.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
166.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
167.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	181 
168.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
169.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
170.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	179 
171.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
172.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	176 
173.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	176 
174.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
175.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
176.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
177.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	170 
178.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
179.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
180.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
181.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
182.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
183.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
184.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
185.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
186.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	158 
187.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
188.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	157 
189.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
190.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
191.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	156 
192.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
193.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	153 
194.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	153 
195.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	150 
196.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
197.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	149 
198.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	149 
199.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
*200.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	147 *
201.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
202.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	144 
203.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
204.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
205.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
206.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	140 
207.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	139 
208.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	138 
209.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	136 
210.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	136 
211.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	134 
212.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
213.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
214.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	131 
215.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
216.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
217.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
218.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	128 
219.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	128 
220.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
221.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	128 
222.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	127 
223.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	127 
224.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	124 
225.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
226.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
227.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
228.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	123 
229.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
230.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
231.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
232.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	121 
233.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
234.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	120 
235.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
236.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	118 
237.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	118 
238.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	117 
239.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
240.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
241.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	116 
242.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
243.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	114 
244.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
245.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	113 
246.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
247.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	112 
248.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
249.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
250.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	109 
251.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	109 
252.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
253.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	107 
254.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
255.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
256.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
257.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	105 
258.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	104 
259.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
260.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
261.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	102 
262.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	102 
263.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
264.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	101 
265.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
266.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
267.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
268.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
269.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
270.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
271.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	96 
272.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
273.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
274.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
275.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	95 
276.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	94 
277.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
278.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
279.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
280.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
281.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
282.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	92 
283.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	91 
284.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
285.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
286.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
287.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
288.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	89 
289.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
290.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	88 
291.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
292.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
293.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
294.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
295.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
296.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
297.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	83 
298.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	83 
299.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
*300.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	82 *
301.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
302.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	80 
303.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
304.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
305.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
306.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	79 
307.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
308.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	79 
309.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
310.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
311.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
312.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
313.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
314.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
315.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
316.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
317.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
318.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
319.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
320.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
321.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
322.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
323.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	74 
324.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
325.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
326.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
327.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	71 
328.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
329.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	70 
330.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
331.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	70 
332.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
333.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	69 
334.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	69 
335.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
336.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	69 
337.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
338.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
339.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	67 
340.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
341.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	67 
342.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	67 
343.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	66 
344.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	66 
345.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
346.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
347.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
348.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
349.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
350.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
351.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
352.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	63 
353.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	63 
354.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
355.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	62 
356.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	61 
357.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	61 
358.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	61 
359.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
360.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	60 
361.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
362.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
363.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	59 
364.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
365.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
366.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
367.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
368.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
369.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
370.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	58 
371.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
372.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
373.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
374.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
375.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
376.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
377.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	56 
378.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
379.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
380.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
381.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
382.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
383.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
384.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	54 
385.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
386.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
387.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
388.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	54 
389.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
390.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
391.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
392.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
393.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
394.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
395.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
396.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	52 
397.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
398.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
399.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
*400.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	52 *
401.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
402.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	51 
403.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
404.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	51 
405.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	51 
406.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
407.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
408.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
409.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
410.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
411.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	47 
412.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
413.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
414.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
415.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
416.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	47 
417.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
418.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
419.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
420.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	46 
421.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
422.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
423.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
424.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
425.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
426.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
427.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
428.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
429.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
430.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
431.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
432.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
433.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
434.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	44 
435.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
436.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	44 
437.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	44 
438.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	44 
439.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
440.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
441.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
442.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
443.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
444.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	43 
445.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
446.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
447.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
448.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
449.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
450.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	43 
451.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
452.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
453.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
454.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
455.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
456.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
457.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
458.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
459.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	40 
460.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	40 
461.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
462.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
463.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	39 
464.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
465.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
466.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
467.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
468.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
469.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
470.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
471.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
472.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
473.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
474.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	37 
475.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
476.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
477.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	37 
478.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
479.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
480.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
481.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
482.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
483.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
484.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
485.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
486.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
487.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
488.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
489.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
490.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	35 
491.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
492.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
493.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	35 
494.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	35 
495.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
496.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
497.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
498.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	34 
499.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	34 
*500.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 *
501.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
502.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
503.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
504.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
505.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
506.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
507.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
508.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
509.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
510.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
511.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
512.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	33 
513.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
514.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	33 
515.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	33 
516.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
517.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
518.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
519.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
520.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
521.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	32 
522.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
523.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
524.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
525.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
526.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	31 
527.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
528.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	31 
529.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
530.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
531.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
532.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
533.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
534.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
535.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
536.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
537.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
538.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
539.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
540.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	29 
541.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
542.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
543.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
544.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
545.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	29 
546.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
547.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
548.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
549.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
550.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	28 
551.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
552.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
553.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
554.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	28 
555.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
556.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	28 
557.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	27 
558.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
559.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
560.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	27 
561.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
562.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
563.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
564.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
565.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
566.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
567.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	27 
568.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
569.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
570.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
571.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
572.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
573.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	26 
574.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
575.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
576.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
577.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
578.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
579.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
580.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
581.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
582.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
583.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
584.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
585.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	25 
586.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
587.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
588.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
589.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
590.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	24 
591.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	24 
592.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
593.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
594.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
595.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
596.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
597.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
598.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
599.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
*600.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 *
601.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	23 
602.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
603.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
604.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
605.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
606.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	23 
607.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
608.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
609.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
610.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	23 
611.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
612.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
613.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
614.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
615.	Amy Childs,	GB, 07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
616.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
617.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
618.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
619.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
620.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
621.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	22 
622.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
623.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
624.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
625.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
626.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	22 
627.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
628.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
629.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
630.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
631.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
632.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
633.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
634.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	22 
635.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	22 
636.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
637.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	22 
638.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	22 
639.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
640.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
641.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
642.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	21 
643.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
644.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
645.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
646.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
647.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
648.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
649.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
650.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	21 
651.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
652.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
653.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
654.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
655.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
656.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
657.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
658.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
659.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
660.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	20 
661.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	20 
662.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
663.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
664.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
665.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
666.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
667.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
668.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
669.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
670.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
671.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
672.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
673.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	19 
674.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
675.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
676.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
677.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
678.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
679.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
680.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
681.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
682.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
683.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
684.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
685.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
686.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
687.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	19 
688.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
689.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
690.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
691.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
692.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
693.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
694.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
695.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
696.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
697.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
698.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
699.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
*700.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	18 *
701.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
702.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
703.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
704.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
705.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
706.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
707.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	18 
708.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
709.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	18 
710.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
711.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
712.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
713.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
714.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
715.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
716.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
717.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
718.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	17 
719.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
720.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
721.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
722.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
723.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
724.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	17 
725.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
726.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
727.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
728.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
729.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
730.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
731.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	16 
732.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
733.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
734.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	16 
735.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
736.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	16 
737.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
738.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
739.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	16 
740.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	16 
741.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
742.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
743.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
744.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
745.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
746.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
747.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
748.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
749.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
750.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
751.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
752.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
753.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
754.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
755.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
756.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
757.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
758.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
759.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
760.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
761.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
762.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
763.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	15 
764.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
765.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
766.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
767.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
768.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
769.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	15 
770.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
771.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
772.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
773.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
774.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
775.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	15 
776.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
777.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
778.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
779.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
780.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
781.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
782.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
783.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	14 
784.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
785.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
786.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
787.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
788.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
789.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
790.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
791.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
792.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
793.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
794.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
795.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
796.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
797.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
798.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
799.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
*800.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 *
801.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
802.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
803.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
804.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
805.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
806.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
807.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
808.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
809.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
810.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
811.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
812.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
813.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
814.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
815.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
816.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
817.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
818.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
819.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
820.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
821.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
822.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	13 
823.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
824.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13 
825.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
826.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
827.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
828.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	13 
829.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
830.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
831.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
832.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
833.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
834.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
835.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
836.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
837.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
838.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
839.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
840.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
841.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
842.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
843.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
844.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	12 
845.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
846.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
847.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
848.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
849.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
850.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
851.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
852.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
853.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
854.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
855.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
856.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
857.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
858.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
859.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
860.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
861.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
862.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
863.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
864.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
865.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
866.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	11 
867.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	11 
868.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
869.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
870.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
871.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
872.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
873.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
874.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
875.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
876.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
877.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
878.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
879.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
880.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
881.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
882.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
883.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
884.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
885.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
886.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
887.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
888.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
889.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
890.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
891.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
892.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
893.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
894.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
895.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
896.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
897.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
898.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
899.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
*900.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 *
901.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
902.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
903.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
904.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
905.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
906.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
907.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
908.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
909.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
910.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
911.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
912.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
913.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
914.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
915.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
916.	Lejla-X	X,	05.12.84 in XXX 10 
917.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	10 
918.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
919.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
920.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
921.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
922.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
923.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
924.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
925.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
926.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
927.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
928.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
929.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
930.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
931.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
932.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
933.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
934.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
935.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
936.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
937.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
938.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
939.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
940.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
941.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
942.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
943.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
944.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
945.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	9 
946.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
947.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
948.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
949.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
950.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
951.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
952.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
953.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
954.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
955.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
956.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
957.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
958.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
959.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
960.	Diana, Princess GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
961.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
962.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
963.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
964.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
965.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
966.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
967.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
968.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
969.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
970.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
971.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
972.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
973.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
974.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
975.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
976.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
977.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
978.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
979.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
980.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
981.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
982.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
983.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
984.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
985.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
986.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
987.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
988.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
989.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
990.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	9 
991.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
992.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
993.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
994.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
995.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
996.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
997.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
998.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
999.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
*1000.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 *
1001.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1002.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1003.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1004.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1005.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1006.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1007.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1008.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1009.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	9 
1010.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1011.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1012.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1013.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1014.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1015.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1016.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1017.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	9 
1018.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1019.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1020.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1021.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1022.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
1023.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1024.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1025.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1026.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1027.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1028.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1029.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1030.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1031.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1032.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1033.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1034.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1035.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1036.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1037.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1038.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1039.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1040.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1041.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1042.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1043.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1044.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1045.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1046.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1047.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1048.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1049.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1050.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1051.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1052.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1053.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1054.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1055.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1056.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1057.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1058.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1059.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1060.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1061.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1062.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1063.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1064.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1065.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1066.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1067.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1068.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1069.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1070.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1071.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1072.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1073.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1074.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1075.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1076.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1077.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1078.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1079.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1080.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1081.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1082.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1083.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1084.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1085.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1086.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1087.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1088.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1089.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1090.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1091.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1092.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1093.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1094.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1095.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1096.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1097.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1098.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1099.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
*1100.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 *
1101.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1102.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1103.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1104.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1105.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1106.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	7 
1107.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1108.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1109.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1110.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1111.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1112.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1113.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1114.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1115.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1116.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1117.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1118.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1119.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1120.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1121.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1122.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1123.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1124.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1125.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1126.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1127.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1128.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1129.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1130.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1131.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1132.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1133.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1134.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1135.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1136.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1137.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1138.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1139.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1140.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1141.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1142.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1143.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1144.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1145.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1146.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1147.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1148.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1149.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1150.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1151.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1152.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	7 
1153.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1154.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1155.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1156.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1157.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1158.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1159.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1160.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1161.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1162.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1163.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1164.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1165.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1166.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1167.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1168.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1169.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1170.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1171.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1172.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1173.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1174.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1175.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1176.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1177.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1178.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1179.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	6 
1180.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1181.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1182.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1183.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1184.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1185.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1186.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1187.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1188.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1189.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1190.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1191.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1192.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1193.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1194.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1195.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1196.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1197.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1198.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1199.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
*1200.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 *
1201.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1202.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1203.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1204.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1205.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1206.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1207.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1208.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1209.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1210.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1211.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1212.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1213.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	6 
1214.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1215.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1216.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1217.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1218.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1219.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1220.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1221.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1222.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1223.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1224.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1225.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1226.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1227.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1228.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1229.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1230.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1231.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1232.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1233.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5 
1234.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1235.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1236.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1237.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	5 
1238.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1239.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1240.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1241.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1242.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1243.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1244.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1245.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1246.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1247.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1248.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1249.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1250.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1251.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1252.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1253.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1254.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1255.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1256.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1257.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1258.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1259.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1260.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1261.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1262.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1263.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1264.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1265.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1266.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1267.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1268.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1269.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1270.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1271.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1272.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1273.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1274.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1275.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1276.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1277.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1278.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1279.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1280.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1281.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1282.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1283.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1284.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1285.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1286.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1287.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1288.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1289.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1290.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1291.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1292.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1293.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1294.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1295.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1296.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1297.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1298.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1299.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
*1300.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 *
1301.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1302.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1303.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1304.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1305.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	5 
1306.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1307.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1308.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1309.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1310.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1311.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1312.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1313.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1314.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1315.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1316.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1317.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1318.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1319.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1320.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1321.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1322.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1323.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1324.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1325.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1326.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1327.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1328.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1329.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1330.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1331.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1332.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1333.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1334.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1335.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1336.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	4 
1337.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1338.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1339.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1340.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1341.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1342.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1343.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1344.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1345.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1346.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1347.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1348.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1349.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1350.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1351.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1352.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1353.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1354.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1355.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1356.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1357.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1358.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1359.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1360.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1361.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1362.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1363.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1364.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1365.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1366.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1367.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1368.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1369.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1370.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1371.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1372.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1373.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1374.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1375.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1376.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1377.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1378.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1379.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1380.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1381.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1382.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1383.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	4 
1384.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1385.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1386.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	4 
1387.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1388.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1389.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1390.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1391.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1392.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1393.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1394.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1395.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1396.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1397.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1398.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1399.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
*1400.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 *
1401.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1402.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1403.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1404.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1405.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1406.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1407.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1408.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	3 
1409.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1410.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1411.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1412.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1413.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1414.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1415.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1416.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1417.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1418.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1419.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1420.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1421.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1422.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1423.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1424.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1425.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1426.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1427.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1428.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1429.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1430.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1431.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1432.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1433.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1434.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1435.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1436.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1437.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1438.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1439.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1440.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1441.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1442.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1443.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1444.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1445.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1446.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1447.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1448.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	3 
1449.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1450.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1451.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1452.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1453.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1454.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1455.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1456.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1457.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1458.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1459.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1460.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1461.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1462.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1463.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1464.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1465.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1466.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1467.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1468.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1469.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1470.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1471.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1472.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1473.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1474.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1475.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1476.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1477.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1478.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1479.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1480.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1481.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1482.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	2 
1483.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1484.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1485.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1486.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1487.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1488.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1489.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1490.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1491.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1492.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1493.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1494.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1495.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1496.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1497.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1498.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1499.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
*1500.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 *
1501.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1502.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1503.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1504.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1505.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1506.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1507.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1508.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1509.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1510.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1511.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1512.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1513.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1514.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1515.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1516.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1517.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1518.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1519.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1520.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1521.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1522.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1523.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1524.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1525.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1526.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1527.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1528.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1529.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1530.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1531.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1532.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1533.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1534.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1535.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1536.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1537.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1538.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1539.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1540.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1541.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1542.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1543.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1544.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1545.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1546.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1547.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1548.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1549.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1550.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1551.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1552.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1553.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1554.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1555.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1556.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1557.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06	1 
1558.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1559.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1560.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1561.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1562.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1563.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1564.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1565.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1566.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1567.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1568.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1569.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1570.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1571.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1572.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1573.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1574.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1575.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1576.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1577.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1578.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1579.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1580.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1581.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1582.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1583.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1584.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1585.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1586.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1587.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1588.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1589.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1590.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1591.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1592.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1593.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1594.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1595.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1596.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1597.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1598.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1599.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
*1600.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 *
1601.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1602.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1603.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1604.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1605.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1606.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1607.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1608.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1609.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1610.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1611.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1612.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1613.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1614.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1615.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	1 
1616.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1617.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1618.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1619.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1620.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1621.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1622.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1623.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1624.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1625.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1626.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1627.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1628.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1629.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1630.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1631.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1632.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1633.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1634.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	1 
1635.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1636.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1637.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1638.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1639.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1640.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1641.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1642.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1643.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1644.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1645.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1646.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1647.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1648.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1649.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1650.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1651.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1652.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1653.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1654.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1655.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1656.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1921
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1497
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1268
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1212
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	948
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	947
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	835
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 754

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2428
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2217
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1434
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1416
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217
7..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1206
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1140
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	993
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	913



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ManuN (1 Feb. 2015)

Feb 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Catherine Vogel	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Maira Rothe


----------



## tort3 (1 Feb. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Joelina Drews
3. Emma Watson
4. Sarah Engels
5. Diane Willems
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Fernanda Brandao
8. Lena Gercke
9. Janina Uhse
10. Fiona Erdmann


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2015)

Februar-Liste, Ami-frei 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*





*03. Ilse DeLange*



 

*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*



 

*06. Felicity Jones*



 

*07. Delta Goodrem*



 

*08. Lily James*



 

*09. Bridget Malcolm*



 

*10. Jessica Ginkel*


----------



## hsvmann (1 Feb. 2015)

*02/15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Petra Nemkova	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice	
*


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2015)

Für Februar


1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Jessica Chastain


 
3..Natalie Portman


 
4. Emma Stone


 
5. Diane Kruger


 
6. Angelina Jolie


 
7. Cate Blanchett


 
8.. Anne Hathaway


 
9. Julia Roberts


 
10. Jennifer Aniston


 
10. Stana Katic


 
10. Gillian Anderson


 
10. Julianne Moore


 
10. Jennifer Lopez


​


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Feb 2015*

*
1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Rosamund Pike 
3. Eva Green
4. Camilla Belle*
*
5. Amy Adams
6. Stana Katic
7. Jennifer Lawrence*

8. Hayley Atwell
9. Charlize Theron 
10. Kate Beckinsale​


----------



## Walt (1 Feb. 2015)

Walts Wertung im Februar 2015:

1. Juliane Seyfarth





2. Antje Pieper





3. Jessica Ginkel





4. Lena Gercke





5. Lena Terlau





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Henrike Fehrs





9. Sarah Bogen





10. Tatjana Kästel


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Februar-Voting:*

1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Emma Roberts


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melonie Mac


 

6. Jessica Alba
7. Victoria Justice
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Angie Harmon
10. Britt Robertson


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Meine Top 10 Für Feb. 2015*​
*1. Jena Malone*

2. Hilary Duff

3. Parminder Nagra

4. Ellen Pompeo

5. Emma Watson

6. Katja Woywood

7. Reese Witherspoon 

8. Lena Gercke

9. Emma Stone

10. Ilka Besin


----------



## kamy (1 Feb. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Pinar Atalay	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Fatma Mittler Solak	
*


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Feb. 2015)

Februar Voting:

1. Mila Kunis
2. Alina Merkau
3. Serena Salecker
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Annika Kipp
6. Janina Uhse
7. Ana Ivanovic
8. Katy Perry
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Cherubini (2 Feb. 2015)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Vivien Wulf
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
4. Maria Menounos
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Tanja Tischewitsch
7. Helene Fischer
8. Dominika Cibulková
9. Angelina Heger
10. Eugenie Bouchard
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Feb. 2015)

Meine Februar-Liste:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Melanie Walsh (08.07.1980, Watford)
3. Kirsten Rademacher
4. Catherine Vogel
5. Nikkala Stott
6. Kamilla Senjo
7. Sabine Sauer
8. Judith Rakers
9. Maria Furtwängler
10. Elena Bruhn

:thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Annika Zimmermann
4.	Eva Imhoff
5.	Mirjam Weichselbraun
6.	Lena Meyer-Landruth
7.	Emma Watson
8.	Catherine Mountbatten
9.	Nazan Eckes
10.	Karen Webb


----------



## tino2003 (2 Feb. 2015)

ist ja schon wieder Februar 

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Afefan (2 Feb. 2015)

1. Annika Zimmermann
2. Rebekka Mir
3. Alina Merkau
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Julia Görges
6. Emma Watson
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Jennifer Lopez
9. Charlotte Gnändiger (23.10.79)
10. Helene Fischer
10. Anne Hathaway


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Feb. 2015)

*Februar 2015​*
01. Chloe Grace Moretz
02. Nina Dobrev
03. Taylor Swift
04. Bella Thorne
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Hayley Williams
07. Sophie Turner
08. Vanessa Hudgens
09. Nina Agdal
10. Victoria Justice​


----------



## benedikt (3 Feb. 2015)

Hier meine Februar Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Ariane Sommer
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Cara Delevingne
05. Irina Shayk
06. Izabel Goulart
07. Karlie Kloss
08. Julie Henderson
09. Iris Kavka
10. Anja Leuenberger
10 Candice Swanepoel
10. Lara Stone


----------



## ch2004 (3 Feb. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Februar2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Romy Hiller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susannne Langhans
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Julia Niharika-Sen


----------



## congo64 (6 Feb. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemkova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## nakamushi (7 Feb. 2015)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Emma Watson
3. Barbara Schöneberger
4. Martina Hill
5. Annika Kipp
6. Carolin Kebekus
7. Anna Maria Lara
8. Miriam Pede
9. Nadine Krüger
10. Simone Panteleit

:angry::thumbup:


----------



## Ryan Atwood (7 Feb. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Mila Kunis
3.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
4.) Eva Green
5.) Yvonne Strahovski
6.) Victoria Justice
7.) Caroline Wozniacki
8.) Emilia Clarke
9.) Kaley Cuoco
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## dabi (7 Feb. 2015)

1.Megan Fox
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Sylvie Meis
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Martina Hingis
6.Adriana Lima
7.Mila Kunis
8.Jennifer Lopez
9.Anna Kournikova
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Cradlerocker (8 Feb. 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nadine Keßler
5) Trish Stratus
6) Nora Holstad
7) Sophia Thomalla
8) Selena Gomez
9) Rita Ora
10) Helene Fischer


----------



## natalienight (8 Feb. 2015)

1-Sandra Ahrabian
2- Jennifer Love Hewitt
3-Annika Kipp
4-Alina Merkau
5-Barbara Schöneberger 
6-Mila Kunis
7-Selena Gomez
8-Nazan Eckes
9-Maxi Biewer 
10-Kylie Minogue


----------



## Death Row (8 Feb. 2015)

*Februar 2015*​*
01. Hayley Williams / LaFee


 

 
02. Chloe Moretz


 
03. Linda Marlen Runge*




04. Victoria Justice
05. Rihanna
06. Kristen Stewart
07. Emma Watson
08. Taylor Swift
09. Janina Uhse
10. Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## gaertner23 (8 Feb. 2015)

Hier mein Februar-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Anita Hofmann
4. Annett Möller
5. Eva Mähl
6. Anja Petzold
7. Frauke Ludowig und Nazan Eckes
8. Maira Rothe
9. Petra Frey
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## congo64 (8 Feb. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.02.2015 22:07 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2461 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2280 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1931 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1497 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1449 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1436 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1286 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1248 
10.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1245 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1157 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	993 
14.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	979 
15.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	950 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	943 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	858 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	843 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	825 
21.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
22.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	795 
23.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	778 
24.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	756 
25.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
26.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	746 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	709 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	649 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	638 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	602 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	592 
33.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	583 
34.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	580 
35.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	572 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	569 
37.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	562 
38.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	555 
39.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	551 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	537 
41.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	537 
42.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
43.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	526 
45.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	509 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	506 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	471 
49.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
50.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	463 
52.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	451 
53.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	448 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	447 
55.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	442 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	442 
58.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	436 
59.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	436 
60.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
61.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	430 
62.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	429 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	424 
64.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	410 
65.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
66.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	402 
68.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	395 
69.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	391 
71.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
73.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	387 
74.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	376 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	363 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	352 
78.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
79.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	332 
80.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
81.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	331 
82.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	330 
83.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	326 
84.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
85.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	323 
86.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	321 
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	321 
88.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
89.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
90.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	318 
91.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
92.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
93.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	314 
94.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	313 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	307 
96.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
97.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
98.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	295 
99.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
*100.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	289 *
101.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
102.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
103.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
104.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	286 
105.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
106.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	283 
107.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	283 
108.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	279 
109.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
110.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
111.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	276 
112.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	274 
113.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	272 
114.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	269 
115.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	268 
116.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	267 
118.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	267 
119.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
120.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
121.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	263 
122.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	261 
123.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
124.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	256 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	249 
126.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
127.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
128.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	243 
129.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	241 
130.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	241 
131.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	237 
132.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	235 
133.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	234 
134.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
135.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	230 
136.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	229 
137.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
138.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	228 
139.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	224 
140.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	223 
141.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	222 
142.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
143.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	219 
144.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
145.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	215 
146.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
147.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
148.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
149.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
150.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	208 
151.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	206 
152.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	203 
153.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
154.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	202 
155.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	197 
156.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	197 
157.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
158.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
159.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	194 
160.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	194 
161.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
162.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	189 
163.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	189 
164.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
165.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
166.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
167.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	181 
168.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	181 
169.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
170.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
171.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
172.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	176 
173.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	176 
174.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
175.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	175 
176.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
177.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	170 
178.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
179.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
180.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
181.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
182.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
183.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	166 
184.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
185.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
186.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
187.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
188.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	157 
189.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
190.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
191.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	156 
192.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	156 
193.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
194.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	155 
195.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
196.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	153 
197.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
198.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	149 
199.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	149 
*200.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 *
201.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	147 
202.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
203.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	144 
204.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	144 
205.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
206.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
207.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	142 
208.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
209.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	140 
210.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	139 
211.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	138 
212.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	136 
213.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	135 
214.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
215.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	132 
216.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	132 
217.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
218.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	130 
219.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	130 
220.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
221.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	129 
222.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
223.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
224.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
225.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	127 
226.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	126 
227.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	126 
228.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	125 
229.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	124 
230.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	123 
232.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
233.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
234.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
235.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
236.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
237.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	121 
238.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
239.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	119 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	117 
241.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
242.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
243.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	116 
244.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	116 
245.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
246.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
247.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
248.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	113 
249.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
250.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	112 
251.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
252.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
253.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	109 
254.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	109 
255.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
256.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
257.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
258.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
259.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	105 
260.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	105 
261.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
262.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
264.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	102 
265.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	102 
266.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
267.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
268.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
269.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
270.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
271.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	97 
272.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
273.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
274.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	96 
275.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
276.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
277.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	94 
278.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
279.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
280.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
281.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
282.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
283.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	92 
284.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	91 
285.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
286.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	91 
287.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
288.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
289.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
290.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	89 
291.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	89 
292.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
293.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	88 
294.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
295.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	86 
296.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
297.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	84 
298.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
299.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
*300.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 *
301.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	83 
302.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
303.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	82 
304.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
305.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	80 
306.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
307.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
308.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	80 
309.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
310.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	79 
311.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
312.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
313.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
314.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
315.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
316.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
317.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
318.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
319.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	77 
320.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
321.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	76 
322.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	76 
323.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
324.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
325.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
326.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	74 
327.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
328.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	74 
329.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
330.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
331.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	72 
332.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
333.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	72 
334.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
335.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
336.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	70 
337.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
338.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
339.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	69 
340.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
341.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	68 
342.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
343.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
344.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	67 
345.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
346.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
347.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	66 
348.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
349.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
350.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
351.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
352.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
353.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
354.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
355.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	63 
356.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
357.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	62 
358.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	61 
359.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	61 
360.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	61 
361.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
362.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	60 
363.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
364.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
365.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	60 
366.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	59 
367.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	59 
368.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
369.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
370.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
371.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
372.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
373.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
374.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
375.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
376.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
377.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	57 
378.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
379.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	57 
380.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
381.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
382.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
383.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
384.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	56 
385.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
386.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
387.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
388.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
389.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	54 
390.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
391.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
392.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
393.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
394.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
395.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
396.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
397.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
398.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
399.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	52 
*400.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 *
401.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
402.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
403.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
404.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
405.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
406.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	51 
407.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	51 
408.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	51 
409.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	51 
410.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
411.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	49 
412.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
413.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
414.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
415.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
416.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
417.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
418.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	47 
419.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	47 
420.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
421.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	46 
422.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
423.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
424.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	46 
425.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
426.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
427.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
428.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
429.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
430.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	45 
431.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
432.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
433.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
434.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
435.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
436.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	44 
437.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
438.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
439.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
440.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	44 
441.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	44 
442.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
443.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
444.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
445.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
446.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
447.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
448.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
449.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
450.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
451.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
452.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	43 
453.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
454.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
455.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	41 
456.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
457.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
458.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
459.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
460.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
461.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	40 
462.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
463.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	40 
464.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
465.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
466.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
467.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
468.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	39 
469.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
470.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	39 
471.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
472.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
473.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	39 
474.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
475.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
476.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	38 
477.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
478.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
479.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
480.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
481.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
482.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	37 
483.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
484.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
485.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
486.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
487.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
488.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
489.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
490.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
491.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	36 
492.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	36 
493.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
494.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
495.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
496.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
497.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
498.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
499.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
*500.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	35 *
501.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
502.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
503.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
504.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	34 
505.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
506.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
507.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
508.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
509.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
510.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	34 
511.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
512.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
513.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
514.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
515.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	34 
516.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
517.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	33 
518.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
519.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
520.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	33 
521.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	33 
522.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
523.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
524.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
525.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
526.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
527.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
528.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
529.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
530.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	32 
531.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
532.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	31 
533.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
534.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
535.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
536.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
537.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
538.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
539.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	30 
540.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
541.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
542.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
543.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
544.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
545.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
546.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	29 
547.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
548.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
549.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
550.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
551.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
552.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
553.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
554.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
555.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	29 
556.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
557.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
558.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
559.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
560.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	28 
561.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
562.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
563.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
564.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
565.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
566.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
567.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
568.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
569.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
570.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	27 
571.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
572.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
573.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
574.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
575.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
576.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
577.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
578.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
579.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
580.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
581.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
582.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	26 
583.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
584.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
585.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
586.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
587.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
588.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
589.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
590.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
591.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	25 
592.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	25 
593.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
594.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
595.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	24 
596.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
597.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	24 
598.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	24 
599.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	24 
*600.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 *
601.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
602.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
603.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
604.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
605.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
606.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
607.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
608.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
609.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
610.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
611.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
612.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	23 
613.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
614.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	23 
615.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
616.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
617.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
618.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	23 
619.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
620.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	23 
621.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
622.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	23 
623.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
624.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
625.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
626.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
627.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
628.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
629.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
630.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
631.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
632.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	22 
633.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D, 22 
634.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
635.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	22 
636.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
637.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
638.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
639.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	22 
640.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
641.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
642.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
643.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
644.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	22 
645.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
646.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	22 
647.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	21 
648.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
649.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
650.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
651.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
652.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
653.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
654.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
655.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
656.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
657.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
658.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
659.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
660.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
661.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
662.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
663.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
664.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
665.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
666.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
667.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	20 
668.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
669.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
670.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
671.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
672.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
673.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
674.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	19 
675.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
676.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
677.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
678.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
679.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
680.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
681.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
682.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
683.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
684.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
685.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
686.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
687.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
688.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
689.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
690.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
691.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
692.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
693.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
694.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
695.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
696.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
697.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
698.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
699.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
*700.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 *
701.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
702.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
703.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
704.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
705.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
706.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	18 
707.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
708.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
709.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
710.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
711.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
712.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
713.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
714.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	18 
715.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
716.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	18 
717.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	18 
718.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
719.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
720.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
721.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
722.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
723.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
724.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
725.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
726.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
727.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
728.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
729.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
730.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
731.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
732.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
733.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16 
734.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
735.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
736.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	16 
737.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
738.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
739.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	16 
740.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
741.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
742.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
743.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
744.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	16 
745.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
746.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
747.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
748.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
749.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
750.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
751.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
752.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
753.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
754.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
755.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
756.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
757.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
758.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
759.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
760.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
761.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
762.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
763.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
764.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
765.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
766.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
767.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	15 
768.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
769.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
770.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
771.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
772.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
773.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
774.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
775.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
776.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
777.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
778.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	15 
779.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
780.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
781.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
782.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
783.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
784.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
785.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
786.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	14 
787.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
788.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
789.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
790.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
791.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
792.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
793.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
794.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
795.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
796.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
797.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
798.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
799.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
*800.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 *
801.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
802.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
803.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
804.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
805.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
806.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
807.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	14 
808.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
809.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
810.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
811.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
812.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
813.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
814.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
815.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	13 
816.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
817.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
818.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
819.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
820.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
821.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
822.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
823.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	13 
824.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
825.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	13 
826.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
827.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
828.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	13 
829.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
830.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
831.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
832.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
833.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	13 
834.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
835.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
836.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
837.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
838.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
839.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
840.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
841.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
842.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
843.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
844.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
845.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	12 
846.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
847.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
848.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
849.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
850.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
851.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
852.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
853.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
854.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
855.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
856.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
857.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
858.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
859.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
860.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
861.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
862.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
863.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
864.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
865.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
866.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
867.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
868.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
869.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
870.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	11 
871.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
872.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11 
873.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
874.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
875.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
876.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
877.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
878.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
879.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
880.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
881.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
882.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
883.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
884.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
885.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
886.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
887.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
888.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
889.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
890.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
891.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
892.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
893.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
894.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
895.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
896.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
897.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
898.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
899.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
*900.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 *
901.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
902.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
903.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
904.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
905.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
906.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
907.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
908.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
909.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
910.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	10 
911.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
912.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
913.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	10 
914.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
915.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
916.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
917.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
918.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
919.	Lejla-X	X,	05.12.84 in XXX 10 
920.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
921.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
922.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
923.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
924.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
925.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
926.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
927.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
928.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
929.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
930.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
931.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
932.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
933.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
934.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
935.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
936.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
937.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
938.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
939.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
940.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
941.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
942.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
943.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
944.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
945.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
946.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
947.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	9 
948.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
949.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
950.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
951.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
952.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
953.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
954.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
955.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
956.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
957.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
958.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	9 
959.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
960.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
961.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
962.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
963.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
964.	Diana,Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
965.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
966.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
967.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
968.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
969.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
970.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
971.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
972.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
973.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
974.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
975.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
976.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
977.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
978.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
979.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
980.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
981.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
982.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
983.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
984.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
985.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
986.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
987.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
988.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
989.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
990.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
991.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
992.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
993.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
994.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
995.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	9 
996.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
997.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
998.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
999.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9 
*1000.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 *
1001.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1002.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
1003.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	9 
1004.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1005.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1006.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1007.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1008.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1009.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1010.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1011.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1012.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1013.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1014.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1015.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	9 
1016.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1017.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1018.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1019.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1020.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1021.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1022.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1023.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	9 
1024.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1025.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1026.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1027.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1028.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9 
1029.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1030.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1031.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1032.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1033.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1034.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1035.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1036.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1037.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1038.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1039.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1040.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1041.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1042.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1043.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1044.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1045.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1046.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1047.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1048.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	8 
1049.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1050.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1051.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1052.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1053.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1054.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1055.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1056.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1057.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	8 
1058.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1059.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1060.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1061.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1062.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1063.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1064.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1065.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1066.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1067.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1068.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1069.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1070.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1071.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1072.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1073.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1074.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1075.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1076.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1077.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1078.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1079.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1080.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1081.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1082.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1083.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1084.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1085. Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1086.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1087.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1088.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1089.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1090.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1091.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1092.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	8 
1093.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1094.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1095.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1096.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1097.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1098.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1099.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*1100.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
1101.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1102.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1103.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1104.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1105.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1106.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1107.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1108.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1109.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1110.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1111.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1112.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1113.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1114.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1115.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1116.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1117.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1118.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1119.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1120.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1121.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1122.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1123.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1124.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1125.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1126.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1127.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1128.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1129.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1130.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1131.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1132.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1133.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1134.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1135.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1136.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1137.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1138.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1139.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1140.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1141.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1142.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1143.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1144.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1145.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1146.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1147.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1148.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1149.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1150.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1151.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1152.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1153.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1154.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1155.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1156.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1157.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1158.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1159.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	7 
1160.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1161.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1162.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1163.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1164.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1165.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1166.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1167.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1168.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1169.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1170.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1171.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1172.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1173.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1174.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1175.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1176.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1177.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1178.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1179.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1180.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1181.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1182.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	6 
1183.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1184.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1185.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1186.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1187.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1188.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1189.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1190.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1191.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1192.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1193.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1194.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1195.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1196.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1197.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1198.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1199.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
*1200.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 *
1201.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1202.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1203.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1204.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1205.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1206.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1207.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1208.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1209.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1210.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1211.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1212.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1213.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1214.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1215.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1216.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1217.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1218.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1219.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	6 
1220.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1221.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1222.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1223.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1224.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1225.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1226.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1227.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1228.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1229.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1230.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1231.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1232.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1233.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1234.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1235.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1236.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1237.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1238.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1239.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1240.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1241.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1242.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1243.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1244.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1245.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1246.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1247.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1248.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1249.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1250.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1251.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1252.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1253.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1254.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1255.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1256.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1257.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1258.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1259.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1260.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1261.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1262.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1263.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1264.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1265.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1266.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1267.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1268.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1269.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1270.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1271.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1272.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1273.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1274.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1275.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1276.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1277.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1278.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1279.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1280.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1281.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1282.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1283.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1284.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1285.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	5 
1286.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1287.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1288.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1289.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1290.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1291.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1292.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1293.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1294.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1295.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1296.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1297.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1298.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1299.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
*1300.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 *
1301.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1302.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1303.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1304.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1305.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1306.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1307.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1308.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1309.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1310.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1311.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1312.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1313.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1314.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1315.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1316.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1317.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1318.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1319.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1320.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1321.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1322.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1323.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1324.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1325.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1326.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1327.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	4 
1328.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1329.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1330.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1331.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1332.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1333.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1334.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1335.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1336.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1337.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1338.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1339.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1340.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1341.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1342.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1343.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1344.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1345.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1346.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1347.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1348.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1349.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1350.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1351.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1352.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1353.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1354.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1355.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1356.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1357.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1358.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1359.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1360.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1361.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1362.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1363.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1364.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1365.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1366.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1367.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1368.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1369.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1370.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1371.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1372.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1373.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1374.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1375.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1376.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1377.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1378.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1379.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1380.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1381.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1382.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1383.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1384.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1385.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1386.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1387.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1388.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1389.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1390.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1391.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	4 
1392.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1393.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1394.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1395.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1396.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1397.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1398.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1399.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1400.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
1401.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1402.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1403.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1404.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1405.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1406.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1407.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1408.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1409.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1410.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1411.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1412.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1413.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1414.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1415.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1416.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1417.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1418.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1419.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1420.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1421.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1422.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1423.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1424.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1425.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1426.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1427.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1428.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1429.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1430.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1431.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1432.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1433.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1434.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1435.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1436.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1437.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1438.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1439.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1440.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1441.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1442.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1443.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1444.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1445.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1446.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1447.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1448.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1449.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1450.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1451.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1452.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	3 
1453.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1454.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1455.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1456.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1457.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1458.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1459.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1460.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1461.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1462.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1463.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1464.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1465.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1466.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3 
1467.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1468.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1469.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1470.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1471.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1472.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1473.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1474.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1475.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1476.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	2 
1477.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1478.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1479.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1480.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1481.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1482.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1483.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1484.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1485.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1486.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1487.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	2 
1488.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1489.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1490.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1491.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1492.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1493.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1494.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1495.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1496.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1497.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1498.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1499.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	2 
*1500.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 *
1501.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1502.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1503.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1504.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1505.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1506.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1507.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1508.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1509.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1510.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1511.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1512.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1513.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1514.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1515.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1516.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1517.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1518.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1519.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1520.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1521.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1522.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1523.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1524.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1525.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1526.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1527.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1528.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1529.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1530.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1531.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1532.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1533.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1534.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1535.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1536.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1537.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1538.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1539.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1540.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1541.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1542.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1543.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1544.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1545.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1546.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1547.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1548.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1549.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1550.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1551.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	2 
1552.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1553.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1554.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1555.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1556.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1557.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1558.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1559.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1560.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1561.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1562.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1563.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1564.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 1 
1565.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1566.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1567.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1568.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1569.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1570.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1571.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1572.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1573.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1574.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1575.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1576.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1577.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1578.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1579.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1580.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1581.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1582.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1583.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1584.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1585.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1586.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1587.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1588.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1589.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1590.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1591.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1592.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1593.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1594.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1595.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1596.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1597.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1598.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1599.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
*1600.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 *
1601.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1602.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1603.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1604.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1605.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1606.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1607.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1608.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1609.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1610.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1611.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1612.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1613.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1614.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1615.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1616.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1617.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1618.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1619.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1620.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1621.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1622.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1623.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1624.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1625.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1626.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1627.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1628.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1629.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1630.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1631.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1632.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1633.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1634.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1635.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1636.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1637.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1638.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1639.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1640.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	1 
1641.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1642.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1643.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1644.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1645.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1646.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1647.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1648.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1649.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1650.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1651.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1652.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1653.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1654.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1655.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1656.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1657.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1658.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1659.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1660.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1661.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1662.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1931
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1497
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1268
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1248
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	979
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	950
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	843
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 778
10.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS 756

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2461
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2280
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1449
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1436
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1245
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1217
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1157
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	993
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	943



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (8 Feb. 2015)

@ Gäertner : Dein Voting ist in dieser Liste noch nicht berücksichtigt, hat sich überschnitten.
Werde deine Punkte aber gleich notieren und dann wie gewohnt im nächsten Ranking werten.


----------



## StefanKa (10 Feb. 2015)

FEBRUAR:

1. Simone Hanselmann





2. Lena Gercke





3. Sarah Tkotsch





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Nadine Menz





6. Yana Gercke





7. Alyssa Milano





8. Sarah Bogen





9. Annika Kipp





10. Amanda Seyfried





10. Diane Willems





12. Valentina Pahde


----------



## RoadDog (10 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*
2. Rachel Nichols
3. A.J. Cook
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Sydney Sierota
6. Katrina Bowden
7. Rachel Stevens
8. Carrie Underwood
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Laura Vandervoort


----------



## Anakin (11 Feb. 2015)

1. Kaylani Lei
2. Geogia Jones
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alina Merkau
5. Lejla-X
6. Natalie Portman
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Victoria Justice
9. Eva Green
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Cav (12 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015

1. Irina Shayk




2. Lena Gercke




3. Sylvie Meis




4. Sara Sampaio




5. Palina Rojinski




6. Stana Katić




7. Mareile Höppner




8. Izabel Goulart


 

9. Michelle Keegan




10. Missy Peregrym




10. Kendall Jenner




10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Feb. 2015)

Mehr als von Jelena Dokic 2001-2003 war ich noch nie von einer prominenten Frau bessessen.
Danach kommen Anna Maria Mühe, Henriette Richter Röhl und viele andere, an die ich mich erst beim Durchstöbern meiner Festplatte erinnren werde.
Im Augenblick steht Beatric Egli ganz weit oben.


----------



## Walt (15 Feb. 2015)

@ Hofrat und Blücher:

Und jetzt bitte Deine aktuellen TOP 10, sonst bringt das hier wenig.

Und danach kannst Du gerne auch in beiden Abstimmungsgruppen für Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015 abstimmen (Mehrfachauswahl ist dort erlaubt). Links -> siehe unten.



Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Mehr als von Jelena Dokic 2001-2003 war ich noch nie von einer prominenten Frau bessessen.
> Danach kommen Anna Maria Mühe, Henriette Richter Röhl und viele andere, an die ich mich erst beim Durchstöbern meiner Festplatte erinnren werde.
> Im Augenblick steht Beatric Egli ganz weit oben.


----------



## maggi77 (16 Feb. 2015)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Monica Bellucci
3. Joelina Drews
4. CArmen Electra
5. Joanna Krupa
6. Mariella Ahrens
7. Sara Jean Underwood
8. Adrianne Curry
9. Tamara Ecclestone
10. Laura Angel


----------



## STF (17 Feb. 2015)

Probiere ich auch mal aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die Plätze 1-10 nicht an einen Celeb mit dann 55 Punkten vergeben darf, oder 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Jennifer Aniston
3. Joan Severance
4. Anne Igartiburu (16.02.1969 Ellorio/ESP)
5. Emma Watson 
6. Marie Bäumer
7. Cobie Smulders
8. Claire Forlani
9. Lucy Liu
10. Paris Hilton


----------



## duda2 (19 Feb. 2015)

1. Nadine Menz




2. Emma Roberts
3. Johanna Klum
4. Sandra Rieß
5. Isabell Horn
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Jeannine Michaelsen
8. Helene Fischer
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## Sachse (20 Feb. 2015)

beinahe verschwitzt 

Februar Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Rita Ora
5. Ellie Goulding
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Julianne Hough
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Chloe Bennet


----------



## congo64 (22 Feb. 2015)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Mehr als von Jelena Dokic 2001-2003 war ich noch nie von einer prominenten Frau bessessen.
> Danach kommen Anna Maria Mühe, Henriette Richter Röhl und viele andere, an die ich mich erst beim Durchstöbern meiner Festplatte erinnren werde.
> Im Augenblick steht Beatric Egli ganz weit oben.



Bitte fasse das mal in eine Reihenfolge zusammen und schon kann ich dafür auch Punkte vergeben ... :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (22 Feb. 2015)

STF schrieb:


> Probiere ich auch mal aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die Plätze 1-10 nicht an einen Celeb mit dann 55 Punkten vergeben darf, oder



Idee ist nett, leider nicht regelgerecht


----------



## congo64 (22 Feb. 2015)

maggi77 schrieb:


> 1. Ramona Drews
> 2. Monica Bellucci
> 3. Joelina Drews
> 4. CArmen Electra
> ...



Kann ich leider nicht werten, da ich deine Februarpuntverteilung bereits am 31.01.2015 um 11:37 Uhr erhalten und gezählt habe.

Soll ich mit diesem Voting bis März warten oder du votest dann neu ????


----------



## RockingSheep (23 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## maggi77 (23 Feb. 2015)

congo64 schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht werten, da ich deine Februarpuntverteilung bereits am 31.01.2015 um 11:37 Uhr erhalten und gezählt habe.
> 
> Soll ich mit diesem Voting bis März warten oder du votest dann neu ????





Danke für die Info

SORRY verschwitzt 

DAnke nehm sie für März


----------



## adriane (23 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015

1. Andrea Sawatzki
2. Barbara Schoeneberger
3. Christina Aguilera
4. Susanne Saradon
5. Monika Bellucci
6. Jana Julie Kilka
7. Halma Hayek
8. Dita von Teese
9. Helen Mirren
10. Ursula Karven


----------



## Devilfish (24 Feb. 2015)

Februar

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Hayley Williams
3. Taylor Swift
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Chloe Moretz
6. Demi Lovato
7. Selena Gomez
8. Victoria Justice
9. Debby Ryan
10. Katy Perry


----------



## JohnDaniels (24 Feb. 2015)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Tina Ruland*
4. Julia Görges
5. Amelie Klever
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## congo64 (24 Feb. 2015)

maggi77 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> SORRY verschwitzt
> 
> DAnke nehm sie für März



Geht klar :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015

Nina Dobrev
Kaya Scodelario
Alicia Vikander
Sarah Gadon
Elizabeth Banks
Leigh Lezark
Lyndsy Fonseca
Emmy Rossum
Heather Graham
Emma Stone

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2015)

Februar 2015


*Bar Refaeli* :drip:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lyndsy Fonseca
Laura Vandervoort
Pia Toscano
Irina Shayk
Erin Heatherton
Christina Milian
Miranda Kerr


----------



## Don Sven (28 Feb. 2015)

Schnell noch mein Februar-Voting abgeben:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Anne Menden





3. Lena Gercke





4. Felicitas Woll





5. Lena Terlau





6. Mary Muhsal





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Diane Willems





9. Renée Weibel





10. Nadine Menz


----------



## pofgo (28 Feb. 2015)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. *Emily Ratajkowski * 
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Reese Witherspoon
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Hehnii (28 Feb. 2015)

*Hier meine Februarwertung 2015:*

1. Hayley Atwell 




 

2. Phoebe Tonkin
3. Emily Osment
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Reese Witherspoon
6. Rachel Bilson
7. Christina Milian
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Miranda Kerr
:
:
:
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.02.2015 21:43 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2488 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2292 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1931	*

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1450 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1438 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1286 
9.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1256 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1254 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1167 
13.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003 
14.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	979 
15.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	952 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	943 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	858 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	848 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	826 
21.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	805 
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
23.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	781 
24.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	770 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	756 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	659 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	638 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	606 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	599 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	589 
34.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	583 
35.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	572 
36.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	569 
38.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	569 
39.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	551 
40.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	548 
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	537 
42.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	534 
43.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
44.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
45.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	523 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	507 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	471 
49.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
50.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	463 
52.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	455 
53.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	452 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	452 
55.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	451 
56.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	444 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	442 
59.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	436 
60.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	435 
61.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	432 
62.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	431 
64.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
65.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
66.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	402 
68.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	397 
69.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	395 
70.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	391 
72.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
73.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
74.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	376 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	363 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	352 
78.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
79.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	340 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	338 
81.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	335 
82.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	332 
83.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
84.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	331 
85.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	326 
86.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	326 
87.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
88.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	321 
89.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	321 
90.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
91.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
92.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
93.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
94.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	313 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	307 
96.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
97.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
98.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	295 
99.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
*100.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	291 *
101.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
102.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
103.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	287 
105.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
106.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	286 
107.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	286 
108.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
109.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	283 
110.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
111.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	278 
112.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
113.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	276 
114.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	274 
115.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	274 
116.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	273 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	272 
118.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	272 
119.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	272 
120.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	269 
121.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
122.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
123.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
124.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	249 
126.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
127.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	245 
128.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
129.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	243 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	241 
131.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	238 
132.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	237 
133.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	237 
134.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
135.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	236 
136.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	234 
137.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
138.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
139.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
140.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	226 
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	224 
142.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
143.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	222 
144.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
145.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
146.	Sarah Gadon, CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	215 
147.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
148.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	213 
149.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
150.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
151.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
152.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	206 
153.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	204 
154.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
155.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	199 
156.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	197 
158.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	197 
159.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
160.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
161.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	194 
162.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
163.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	189 
164.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
165.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
166.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
167.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
168.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	181 
169.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	181 
170.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
171.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
172.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
173.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
174.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	176 
175.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
176.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	175 
177.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
178.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	170 
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
180.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
181.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	167 
182.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
183.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
184.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
185.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
186.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
187.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	162 
188.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
189.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	160 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	158 
191.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
192.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
193.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	157 
194.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
195.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	156 
196.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	155 
197.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
198.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
199.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
*200.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	149 *
201.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	149 
202.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
203.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	145 
204.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
205.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	144 
206.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
207.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	143 
208.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
209.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	141 
210.	Lana Turner,	USA, 08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
211.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	140 
212.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	140 
213.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	135 
214.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	135 
215.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	135 
216.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
217.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	133 
218.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	132 
219.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
220.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	130 
221.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	130 
222.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
223.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	129 
224.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
225.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
226.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
227.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	127 
228.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	126 
229.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	125 
230.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	124 
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	124 
232.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
233.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
234.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
235.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
236.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
237.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
238.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	121 
239.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	117 
241.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
242.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
243.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	116 
244.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	116 
245.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
246.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
247.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	114 
248.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	114 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
250.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	113 
251.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	112 
252.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
253.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	110 
254.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
255.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	109 
256.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	109 
257.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
258.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	107 
259.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
260.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
261.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
262.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	105 
263.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
264.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
265.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
266.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
267.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
268.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	101 
269.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
270.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
271.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	100 
272.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
273.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	99 
274.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
275.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
276.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	97 
277.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
278.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	95 
279.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
280.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
281.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
282.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	94 
283.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
284.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
285.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
286.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
287.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	92 
288.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
289.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	91 
290.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
291.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
292.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
293.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	89 
294.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
295.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	87 
296.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
297.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	86 
298.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
299.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
*300.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 *
301.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
302.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	83 
303.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
304.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	82 
305.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
306.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
307.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
308.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
309.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
310.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
311.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
312.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
313.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
314.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	79 
315.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
316.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
317.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
318.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
319.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
320.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	77 
321.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
322.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	76 
323.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	76 
324.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
325.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
326.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
327.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
328.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	74 
329.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
330.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
331.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
332.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	72 
333.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
334.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	72 
335.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
336.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	70 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
338.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	70 
339.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
340.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
341.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	69 
342.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
343.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	68 
344.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
345.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
346.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
347.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	67 
348.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
349.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
350.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
351.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
352.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
353.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
354.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
355.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
356.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
357.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
358.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	63 
359.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
360.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	61 
361.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	61 
362.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	61 
363.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	61 
364.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
365.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	60 
366.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
367.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
368.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	60 
369.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	59 
370.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	59 
371.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
372.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
373.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
374.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
375.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	59 
376.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
377.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
378.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
379.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
380.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
381.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	57 
382.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
383.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
384.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
385.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
386.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
387.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
388.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
389.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
390.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
391.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
392.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	54 
393.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
394.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
395.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
396.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
397.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	53 
398.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
399.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
*400.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 *
401.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
402.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
403.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	52 
404.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
405.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
406.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
407.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
408.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
409.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
410.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	51 
411.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
412.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	51 
413.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	51 
414.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
415.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	49 
416.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	49 
417.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
418.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
419.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
420.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	47 
421.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
422.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
423.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
424.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
425.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	46 
426.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
427.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
428.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	46 
429.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
430.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
431.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
432.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
433.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
434.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
435.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
436.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
437.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
438.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
439.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	44 
440.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
441.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
442.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
443.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	44 
444.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
445.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
446.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
447.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
448.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
449.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
450.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	43 
451.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	43 
452.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
453.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
454.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
455.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	43 
456.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	42 
457.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	42 
458.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
459.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
460.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	41 
461.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
462.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
463.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
464.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
465.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
466.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
467.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	40 
468.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
469.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	40 
470.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	40 
471.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
472.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
473.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
474.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
475.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	39 
476.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
477.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
478.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
479.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	38 
480.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
481.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	38 
482.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	38 
483.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
484.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
485.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
486.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
487.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
488.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
489.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
490.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
491.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
492.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
493.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
494.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
495.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
496.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	36 
497.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
498.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
499.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
*500.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 *
501.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
502.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	36 
503.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
504.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
505.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
506.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	35 
507.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
508.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
509.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
510.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	34 
511.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	34 
512.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
513.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
514.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
515.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
516.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
517.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
518.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
519.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
520.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	34 
521.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
522.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	33 
523.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
524.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
525.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	33 
526.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
527.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
528.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
529.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	32 
530.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
531.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
532.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
533.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
534.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	32 
535.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
536.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	31 
537.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
538.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
539.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
540.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
541.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
542.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
543.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	30 
544.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
545.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
546.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
547.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
548.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
549.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
550.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
551.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
552.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
553.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
554.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
555.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
556.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
557.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
558.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
559.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
560.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	29 
561.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
562.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
563.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
564.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28 
565.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
566.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
567.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
568.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
569.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
570.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
571.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	27 
572.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
573.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
574.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
575.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
576.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
577.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
578.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
579.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
580.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
581.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
582.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
583.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
584.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
585.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
586.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
587.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
588.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	26 
589.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
590.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
591.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
592.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
593.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
594.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
595.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
596.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
597.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
598.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	25 
599.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	25 
*600.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 *
601.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
602.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
603.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	24 
604.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	24 
605.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	24 
606.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
607.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
608.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
609.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
610.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
611.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
612.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
613.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
614.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
615.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
616.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
617.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
618.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	23 
619.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
620.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	23 
621.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
622.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
623.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
624.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
625.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
626.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	23 
627.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
628.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
629.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
630.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
631.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
632.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
633.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
634.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
635.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
636.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	22 
637.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
638.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
639.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	22 
640.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	22 
641.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
642.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
643.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	22 
644.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
645.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
646.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
647.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
648.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
649.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
650.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	22 
651.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	21 
652.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
653.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	21 
654.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
655.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
656.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
657.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
658.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
659.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
660.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
661.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
662.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
663.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
664.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
665.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
666.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
667.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
668.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
669.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
670.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
671.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
672.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	20 
673.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
674.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
675.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
676.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	20 
677.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
678.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
679.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
680.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
681.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
682.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
683.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
684.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
685.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
686.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
687.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
688.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
689.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
690.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
691.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
692.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
693.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
694.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
695.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
696.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
697.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
698.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
699.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
*700.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 *
701.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
702.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
703.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
704.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
705.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
706.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
707.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
708.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
709.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
710.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
711.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
712.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	18 
713.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
714.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
715.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
716.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
717.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
718.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
719.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
720.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	18 
721.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
722.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	18 
723.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
724.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
725.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
726.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
727.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
728.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
729.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
730.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
731.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
732.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
733.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
734.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
735.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
736.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
737.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
738.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
739.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
740.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
741.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	16 
742.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
743.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
744.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	16 
745.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
746.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
747.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
748.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
749.	Lejla-X	X,	05.12.84 in XXX 16 
750.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
751.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
752.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
753.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
754.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
755.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
756.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
757.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
758.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
759.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
760.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
761.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
762.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
763.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
764.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
765.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
766.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
767.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
768.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
769.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
770.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
771.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
772.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
773.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
774.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	15 
775.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
776.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
777.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
778.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
779.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
780.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
781.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
782.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
783.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	15 
784.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
785.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	15 
786.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
787.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
788.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
789.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
790.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
791.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
792.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	14 
793.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
794.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
795.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
796.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
797.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
798.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
799.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
*800.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 *
801.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
802.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
803.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
804.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
805.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
806.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
807.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
808.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
809.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
810.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
811.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
812.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
813.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	14 
814.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
815.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
816.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
817.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
818.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
819.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
820.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
821.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	13 
822.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
823.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
824.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
825.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
826.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
827.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
828.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
829.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
830.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	13 
831.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
832.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
833.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
834.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	13 
835.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
836.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
837.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
838.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
839.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
840.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
841.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
842.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
843.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
844.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
845.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
846.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
847.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
848.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
849.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
850.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
851.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
852.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
853.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
854.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
855.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
856.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
857.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
858.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
859.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
860.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
861.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
862.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
863.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
864.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
865.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	12 
866.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
867.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
868.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	12 
869.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
870.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
871.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
872.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
873.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
874.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
875.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
876.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	11 
877.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
878.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
879.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
880.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
881.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
882.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
883.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
884.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
885.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
886.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
887.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
888.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
889.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
890.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
891.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
892.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
893.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
894.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
895.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
896.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
897.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
898.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
899.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
*900.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 *
901.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
902.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
903.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
904.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
905.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
906.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
907.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
908.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
909.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
910.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
911.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
912.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
913.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
914.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
915.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
916.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
917.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
918.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
919.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
920.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
921.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
922.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
923.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
924.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
925.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
926.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
927.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
928.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
929.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
930.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
931.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
932.	Nina Persson,	S, 06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
933.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
934.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
935.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
936.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
937.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
938.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
939.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
940.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
941.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
942.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
943.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
944.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
945.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
946.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
947.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	10 
948.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
949.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
950.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
951.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
952.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	9 
953.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
954.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
955.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
956.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
957.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
958.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
959.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
960.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
961.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
962.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
963.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	9 
964.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
965.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
966.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
967.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
968.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
969.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, 9 
970.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
971.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
972.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
973.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
974.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
975.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
976.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
977.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
978.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
979.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
980.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
981.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
982.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
983.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
984.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
985.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
986.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
987.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
988.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
989.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
990.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
991.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
992.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
993.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
994.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
995.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
996.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
997.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
998.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
999.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
*1000.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1001.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1002.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1003.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1004.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1005.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1006.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
1007.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	9 
1008.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1009.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1010.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1011.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1012.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1013.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1014.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1015.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1016.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1017.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1018.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1019.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	9 
1020.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1021.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1022.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1023.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1024.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1025.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1026.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1027.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	9 
1028.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1029.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1030.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1031.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1032.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1033.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1034.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1035.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1036.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1037.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1038.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1039.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1040.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1041.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1042.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1043.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1044.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1045.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1046.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1047.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1048.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1049.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1050.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1051.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1052.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1053.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1054.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1055.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1056.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1057.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	8 
1058.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1059.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1060.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	8 
1061.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1062.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1063.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1064.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1065.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1066.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1067.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1068.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1069.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1070.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1071.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1072.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1073.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1074.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1075.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1076.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1077.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1078.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1079.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1080.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1081.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1082.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1083.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1084.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1085.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1086.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1087.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1088.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1089.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1090.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1091.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1092.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1093.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1094.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1095.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	8 
1096.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1097.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1098.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1099.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
*1100.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 *
1101.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1102.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1103.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1104.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1105.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1106.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1107.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	7 
1108.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1109.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1110.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1111.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1112.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1113.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1114.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1115.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1116.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1117.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1118.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1119.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1120.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1121.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1122.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1123.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1124.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1125.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1126.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1127.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1128.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1129.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1130.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1131.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1132.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1133. Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1134.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1135.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1136.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1137.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1138.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1139.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1140.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1141.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1142.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1143.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1144.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1145.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1146.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1147.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1148.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1149.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1150.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1151.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1152.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1153.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1154.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1155.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1156.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1157.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1158.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1159.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1160.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1161.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1162.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1163.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1164.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	7 
1165.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1166.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1167.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1168.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1169.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1170.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1171.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1172.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1173.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1174.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1175.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1176.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1177.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1178.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1179.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1180.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1181.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1182.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1183.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1184.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1185.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1186.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1187.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1188.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1189.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1190.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1191.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1192.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1193.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1194.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1195.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1196.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1197.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1198.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1199.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
*1200.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 *
1201.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1202.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1203.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1204.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1205.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1206.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1207.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1208.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1209.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1210.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1211.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1212.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1213.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1214.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1215.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1216.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1217.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1218.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1219.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1220.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1221.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1222.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1223.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1224.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1225.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1226.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1227.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1228.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1229.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1230.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1231.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1232.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1233.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1234.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1235.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1236.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1237.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1238.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1239.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1240.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1241.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1242.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1243.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1244.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1245.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1246.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1247.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1248.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1249.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1250.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1251.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1252.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1253.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1254.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1255.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1256.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1257.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1258.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1259.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1260.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1261.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1262.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1263.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1264.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1265.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1266.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1267.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1268.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1269.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1270.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1271.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1272.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1273.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1274.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1275.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1276.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1277.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1278.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1279.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1280.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1281.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1282.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1283.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1284.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1285.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1286.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1287.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1288.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	5 
1289.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1290.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1291.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1292.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1293.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1294.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1295.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1296.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1297.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1298.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1299.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
*1300.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 *
1301.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1302.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	5 
1303.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1304.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1305.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1306.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1307.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1308.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1309.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1310.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1311.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1312.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1313.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1314.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1315.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1316.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1317.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1318.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1319.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1320.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1321.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1322.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1323.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1324.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1325.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1326.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1327.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1328.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1329.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1330.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	4 
1331.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	4 
1332.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1333.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1334.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1335.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1336.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1337.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1338.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1339.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1340.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1341.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1342.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1343.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1344.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1345.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1346.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1347.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1348.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1349.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1350.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1351.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1352.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1353.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1354.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1355.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1356.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1357.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1358.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1359.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1360.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1361.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1362.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1363.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1364.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1365.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1366.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1367.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1368.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1369.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1370.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1371.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1372.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1373.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1374.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1375.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1376.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1377.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1378.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1379.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1380.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1381.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1382.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1383.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1384.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1385.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1386.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1387.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1388.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1389.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1390.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1391.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	4 
1392.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1393.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1394.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1395.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	4 
1396.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1397.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1398.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1399.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
*1400.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 *
1401.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1402.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1403.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1404.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1405.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1406.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1407.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1408.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1409.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1410.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1411.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1412.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1413.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1414.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1415.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1416.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1417.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1418.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1419.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1420.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1421.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1422.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1423.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1424.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1425.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1426.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1427.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1428.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1429.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1430.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1431.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1432.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1433.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1434.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1435.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1436.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1437.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1438.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1439.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1440.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1441.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1442.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1443.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1444.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	3 
1445.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1446.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1447.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1448.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1449.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1450.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1451.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1452.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1453.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1454.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1455.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1456.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1457.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	3 
1458.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1459.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1460.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1461.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1462.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1463.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1464.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1465.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1466.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1467.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1468.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1469.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1470.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1471.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1472.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1473.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1474.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1475.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1476.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1477.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1478.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1479.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1480.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	2 
1481.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1482.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1483.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1484.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1485.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1486.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1487.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1488.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1489.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1490.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1491.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1492.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1493.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1494.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1495.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1496.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1497.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1498.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1499.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
*1500.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 *
1501.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1502.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	2 
1503.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1504.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1505.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1506.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1507.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1508.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1509.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1510.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1511.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1512.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1513.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1514.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1515.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1516.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1517.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1518.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1519.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1520.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1521.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1522.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1523.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1524.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1525.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1526.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1527.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1528.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1529.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1530.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1531.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1532.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1533.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1534.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1535.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1536. Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1537.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1538.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1539.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1540.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1541.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1542.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1543.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1544.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1545.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1546.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1547.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1548.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1549.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1550.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1551.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1552.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1553.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1554.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1555.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1556.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1557.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1558.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1559.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1560.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1561.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1562.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1563.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1564.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1565.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1566.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1567.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 1 
1568.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1569.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1570.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1571.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1572.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1573.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1574.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1575.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1576.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1577.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1578.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1579.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1580.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1581.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1582.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1583.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1584.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1585.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1586.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1587.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1588.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1589.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1590.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1591.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1592.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1593.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1594.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1595.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1596.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1597.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1598.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1599.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
*1600.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 *
1601.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1602.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1603.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1604.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1605.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1606.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1607.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1608.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1609.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1610.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1611.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1612.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1613.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1614.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1615.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1616.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1617.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1618.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1619.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1620.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1621.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1622.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1623.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1624.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1625.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1626.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1627.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1628.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1629.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1630.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1631.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1632.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1633.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1634.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1635.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1636.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1637.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1638.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1639.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1640.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1641.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1642.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1643.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	1 
1644.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1645.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1646.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	1 
1647.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1648.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1649.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1650.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1651.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1652.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1653.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1654.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1655.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1656.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1657.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1658.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1659.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1660.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1661.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1662.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1663.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1664.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1665.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1931
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1268
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1254
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	979
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	952
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	848
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 781
10.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	770

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2488
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2292
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1450
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1438
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6..	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1256
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1167
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	943



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Toolman (28 Feb. 2015)

Bin ich zu spät für den Februar?? 

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Stella Maxwell
3. Josephine Skriver
4. Lindsay Ellingson
5. Martha Hunt
6. Nadine Leopold
7. Jessica Alba
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Toni Garrn
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2015)

Für März - Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, wer dritte sein sollte, so habe ich zwei Frauen in dieser Stelle


1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 

2. Natalie Portman


 

 



3. Jessica Chastain


 



3. Anna Kendrick


 

 

5. Jodie Foster


 

 

6. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 

7. Emma Stone


 

 

8. Taylor Swift


 

 

9. Amy Adams


 

 

10. Diane Kruger


 

 


​


----------



## hsvmann (1 März 2015)

*03/15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Petra Nemkova	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (1 März 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> Bin ich zu spät für den Februar??



 Punktlandung :thumbup:


----------



## Quick Nick (1 März 2015)

März Voting

1. Mila Kunis
2. Alina Merkau
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Serena Salecker
5. Annika Kipp
6. Natalya Neidhart
7. Alida Kurras
8. Helene Fischer
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Ana Ivanovic


----------



## brian69 (1 März 2015)

*März 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Rosamund Pike 
3. Eva Green
4. Camilla Belle*

*5. Hayley Atwell
6. Jennifer Lawrence 
7. Naomi Watts*

8. Margot Robbie 
9. Charlize Theron 
10. Amy Adams​


----------



## tino2003 (1 März 2015)

Schon wieder März

1. Delta Goodrem 
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 März 2015)

März 2015

*1.	Linda de Mol*
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Annika Zimmermann
4.	Emma Watson
5.	Pinar Tanrikolu
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Catherine Mountbatten
9.	Eva Imhoff
10.	Janin Reinhardt


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2015)

März

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*





*03. Ilse DeLange*



 

*04. Sylvia Hoeks*





*05. Rachael Taylor*





*06. Felicity Jones*



 

*07. Delta Goodrem*



 

*08. Lily James*



 

*09. Taylor Schilling*



 

*10. Jessica Ginkel*



​


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee
2. Chloe Moretz
3. Linda Marlen Runge*
4. Taylor Swift
5. Stefanie Heinzmann
6. Pandorya
7. Alessandra Ambrosio
8. Kristen Stewart
9. Victoria Justice
10. Emma Stone


----------



## benedikt (2 März 2015)

Meine März- Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Ariane Sommer
05. Irina Shayk
06. Julie Henderson
07. Izabel Goulart
08. Iris Kavka
09. Anja Leuenberger
10. Karlie Kloss
10. Candice Swanepoel
10. Miranda Kerr


----------



## Cherubini (2 März 2015)

1. Ruby O. Fee
2. Anna Lena Class
3. Tatiani Katrantzi
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Annemarie Carpendale
6. Kelly Brook
7. Eugenie Bouchard
8. Rhian Sugden
9. Sissi Fahrenschon
10. Viola Weiss
10. Julia Görges


----------



## Afefan (2 März 2015)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Eva-Maria Lemke
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Annika Zimmermann
5.Julianne Moore
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Emma Watson
8. Andrea Petkovic
9. Garbine Muguruza
10. Julia Görges


----------



## ManuN (2 März 2015)

März 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Catherine Vogel	
9. Vivien Wulf	
10. Steffi Brungs


----------



## Emil Müller (3 März 2015)

Schon wieder ein Monat vergangen? Schön, darf man wieder voten:

1 Sandra Thier
2 Judith Rakers
3 Kirsten Rademacher
4 Angela Finger-Erben
5 Annemarie Carpendale
6 Birgit Klaus
7 Jule Gölsdorf
8 Laura Dünnwald
9 Sabine Sauer
10 Kamilla Senjo


----------



## ch2004 (3 März 2015)

Mein Voting für den *März 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Romy Hiller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susannne Langhans
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Julia Niharika-Sen


----------



## tort3 (3 März 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut 
2. Emma Watson
3. Joelina Drews
4. Sophia Thomalla
5. Sarah Engels
6. Helene Fischer
7. Lena Gercke
8. Diane Willems
9. Katy Perry
10. Sylvie Meis


----------



## RoadDog (3 März 2015)

März 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*
2. A.J. Cook
3. Rachel Nichols
4. Sydney Sierota
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Chloe Moretz
7. Katrina Bowden
8. Laura Vandervoort
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Carrie Underwood


----------



## Cradlerocker (3 März 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nadine Keßler
5) Trish Stratus
6) Nora Holstad
7) Sophia Thomalla
8) Selena Gomez
9) Rita Ora
10) Helene Fischer


----------



## STF (5 März 2015)

Für März, Sandra + 9 weitere:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Nikkala Stott
3. Marie Bäumer
4. Jennifer Aniston
5. Sabrina Staubitz
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Maria Furtwängler
8. Jessica Ginkel
9. Anna Heesch
10. Joan Severance


----------



## Walt (5 März 2015)

Hier ist Walts Voting im März 2015:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Jessica Ginkel





3. Sarah Tkotsch



k

4. Simone Hanselmann





5. Sarah Bogen





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





7. Renée Weibel





8. Valentina Pahde





9. Iris Mareike Steen





10. Britney Spears





10. Sarah Hannemann





10. Valea Scalabrino


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 März 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Mila Kunis
3.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
4.) Helene Fischer
5.) Janina Uhse
6.) Olivia Wilde
7.) Angela Finger Erben
8.) Caroline Wozniacki
9.) Eva Green
10.) Britney Spears


----------



## congo64 (7 März 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemkova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (7 März 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.03.2015 11:07 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2512 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2345 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1934 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1460 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1444 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1305 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1303 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1274 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1179 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1010 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	964 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	954 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	858 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	857 
20.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	838 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	832 
22.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
23.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	781 
24.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	780 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	756 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	668 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	640 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	606 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	605 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	596 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	591 
35.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	585 
36.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	573 
37.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	572 
38.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
39.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	569 
40.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	551 
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	546 
42.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
43.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
44.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	529 
45.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	518 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	472 
49.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
50.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	469 
51.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	467 
52.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	463 
54.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	456 
55.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	455 
56.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	446 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	443 
59.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	442 
60.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	440 
61.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	436 
62.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	431 
64.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	418 
66.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
67.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
68.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	397 
69.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	395 
70.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	391 
72.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
73.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	389 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	380 
75.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	373 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	354 
78.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
79.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	342 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	340 
81.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	340 
82.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	335 
83.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	333 
84.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	333 
85.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	329 
87.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	326 
88.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
89.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	321 
90.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	321 
91.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
92.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
93.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
94.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	313 
95.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	311 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	310 
97.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
99.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	300 
*100.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	294 *
101.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	291 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	291 
104.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
105.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
106.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
107.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	287 
108.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	287 
109.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
110.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
111.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	284 
112.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	283 
113.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	282 
114.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
115.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	278 
116.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
117.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	276 
118.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	272 
119.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	272 
120.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	269 
121.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
122.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
123.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
124.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
125.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	254 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	249 
127.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
128.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	245 
129.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	244 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	244 
131.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
132.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	243 
133.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	242 
134.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	237 
135.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
136.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	235 
137.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
138.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	230 
139.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
140.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	227 
141.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
142.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	224 
143.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
144.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	224 
145.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
146.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	219 
147.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
148.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
149.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	213 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
151.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
152.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	209 
153.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
154.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	207 
155.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	205 
156.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
157.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	197 
159.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	197 
160.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
161.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	194 
162.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
163.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	189 
164.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
165.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
166.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
167.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	183 
168.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	183 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
170.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	182 
171.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
172.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
173.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	179 
174.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
175.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
176.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
177.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
178.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	171 
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
180.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
181.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	167 
182.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
183.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
184.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
185.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
186.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
187.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	162 
188.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	161 
189.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
190.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	160 
191.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	159 
192.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	158 
193.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
194.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
195.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	157 
196.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
197.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	155 
198.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
199.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
*200.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	153 *
201.	Alina Merkau,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	151 
202.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
203.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	149 
204.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
205.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	146 
206.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	145 
207.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
208.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	145 
209.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	144 
210.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
211.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
212.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	141 
213.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	140 
214.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
215.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	139 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	137 
217.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	135 
218.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	135 
219.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	135 
220.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
221.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	133 
222.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
223.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	130 
224.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
225.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
226.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
227.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
228.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	127 
229.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	125 
230.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	124 
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	124 
232.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
233.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
234.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
235.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	123 
236.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	122 
237.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	122 
238.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
239.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	121 
240.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
241.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	121 
242.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
243.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	119 
244.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
245.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
246.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
247.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
248.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	115 
249.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	114 
250.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	114 
251.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	114 
252.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	114 
253.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	113 
254.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
255.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	110 
256.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
257.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	109 
258.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
259.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	107 
260.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
261.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
262.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
263.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	105 
264.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
265.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
266.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
267.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
268.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	101 
269.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	101 
270.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
271.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
272.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	100 
273.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
274.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	99 
275.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	99 
276.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
277.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
278.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
279.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	96 
280.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	95 
281.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
282.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
283.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
284.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	94 
285.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
286.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	93 
287.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
288.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	92 
290.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	91 
291.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
292.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
293.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
294.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
295.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
296.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	87 
297.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
298.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
299.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	85 
*300.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	84 *
301.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
302.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
303.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
304.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	83 
305.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
306.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	82 
307.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
308.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	82 
309.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
310.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
311.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
312.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
313.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
314.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
315.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
316.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
317.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	79 
318.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
319.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
320.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
321.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
322.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
323.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	77 
324.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	77 
325.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
326.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
327.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
328.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
329.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	75 
330.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
331.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
332.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	73 
333.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
334.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
335.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	72 
336.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
337.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	72 
338.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	72 
339.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
340.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
341.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	70 
342.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
343.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
344.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
345.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
346.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
347.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
348.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
349.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	67 
350.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	67 
351.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	66 
352.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	66 
353.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
354.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
355.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
356.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
357.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
358.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
359.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	63 
360.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
361.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
362.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	63 
363.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
364.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	62 
365.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	61 
366.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	61 
367.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	61 
368.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	61 
369.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
370.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	60 
371.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
372.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
373.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
374.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
375.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
376.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
377.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
378.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
379.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
380.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
381.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
382.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
383.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	58 
384.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	58 
385.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	58 
386.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
387.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
388.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
389.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
390.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
391.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
392.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
393.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
394.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
395.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
396.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	54 
397.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
398.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	54 
399.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
*400.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 *
401.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	53 
402.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
403.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
404.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
405.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
406.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
407.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	52 
408.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	52 
409.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
410.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
411.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
412.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
413.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
414.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
415.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	51 
416.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
417.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	51 
418.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	50 
419.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
420.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	49 
421.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	49 
422.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
423.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
424.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
425.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	47 
426.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
427.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	47 
428.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
429.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
430.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
431.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	46 
432.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
433.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
434.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	46 
435.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
436.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
437.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
438.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
439.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
440.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
441.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
442.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
443.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
444.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	44 
445.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
446.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
447.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
448.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	44 
449.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	44 
450.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
451.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
452.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
453.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
454.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
455.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
456.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	43 
457.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
458.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
459.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
460.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
461.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	42 
462.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	42 
463.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
464.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
465.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	42 
466.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	41 
467.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
468.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
469.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
470.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
471.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	40 
472.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
473.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
474.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	40 
475.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
476.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
477.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	40 
478.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
479.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
480.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	39 
481.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
482.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	39 
483.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
484.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
485.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	38 
486.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
487.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	38 
488.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
489.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
490.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
491.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
492.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
493.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
494.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
495.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
496.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
497.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
498.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
499.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
*500.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 *
501.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	36 
502.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
503.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
504.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
505.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
506.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
507.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
508.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
509.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
510.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	35 
511.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	35 
512.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
513.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
514.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
515.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	34 
516.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
517.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
518.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
519.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
520.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
521.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
522.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	34 
523.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
524.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
525.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
526.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	33 
527.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	33 
528.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
529.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
530.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	33 
531.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
532.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
533.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
534.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
535.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
536.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
537.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
538.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	32 
539.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
540.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	31 
541.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
542.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
543.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
544.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
545.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
546.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
547.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
548.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
549.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
550.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
551.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
552.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	30 
553.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
554.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
555.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
556.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
557.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
558.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
559.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	29 
560.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
561.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
562.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
563.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
564.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
565.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
566.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	28 
567.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
568.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
569.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	28 
570.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
571.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
572.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
573.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
574.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
575.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
576.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
577.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
578.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
579.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
580.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
581.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
582.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
583.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
584.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
585.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
586.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
587.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
588.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
589.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
590.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
591.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
592.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
593.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
594.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
595.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
596.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
597.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
598.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	25 
599.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
*600.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 *
601.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
602.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	25 
603.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
604.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
605.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
606.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	24 
607.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	24 
608.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
609.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
610.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
611.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
612.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
613.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
614.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
615.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
616.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
617.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
618.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
619.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
620.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
621.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	23 
622.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
623.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
624.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
625.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
626.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
627.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	23 
628.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
629.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
630.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
631.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
632.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
633.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
634.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
635.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
636.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
637.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	22 
638.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
639.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
640.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	22 
641.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	22 
642.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
643.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
644.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	22 
645.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
646.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
647.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
648.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
649.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
650.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
651.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	22 
652.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
653.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	21 
654.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
655.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
656.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
657.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
658.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	21 
659.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
660.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
661.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
662.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
663.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
664.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
665.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
666.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
667.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
668.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
669.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
670.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
671.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
672.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
673.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	20 
674.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	20 
675.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
676.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
677.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
678.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	20 
679.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
680.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
681.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
682.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
683.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
684.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
685.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
686.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
687.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
688.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
689.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
690.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
691.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
692.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
693.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
694.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
695.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
696.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
697.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
698.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
699.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
*700.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 *
701.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
702.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
703.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
704.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	19 
705.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
706.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
707.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
708.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
709.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
710.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
711.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
712.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
713.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
714.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
715.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
716.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	18 
717.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
718.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
719.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
720.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
721.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
722.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
723.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
724.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	18 
725.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
726.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	18 
727.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
728.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
729.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	18 
730.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
731.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
732.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
733.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
734.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
735.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	17 
736.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
737.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
738.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
739.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
740.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
741.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
742.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
743.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
744.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
745.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
746.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
747.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	16 
748.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
749.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
750.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
751.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
752.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
753.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
754.	Lejla-X	X,	05.12.84 in XXX 16 
755.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
756.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
757.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
758.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
759.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
760.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
761.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
762.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
763.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
764.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
765.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
766.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
767.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	16 
768.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
769.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
770.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
771.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
772.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
773.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
774.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
775.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
776.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
777.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
778.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
779.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
780.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
781.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
782.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
783.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
784.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
785.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
786.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
787.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
788.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
789.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
790.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
791.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
792.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
793.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
794.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
795.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
796.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
797.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	14 
798.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
799.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
*800.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 *
801.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
802.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
803.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
804.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
805.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
806.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
807.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
808.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
809.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
810.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
811.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
812.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
813.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
814.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
815.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
816.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
817.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
818.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
819.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
820.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
821.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
822.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
823.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	13 
824.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
825.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	13 
826.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
827.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
828.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
829.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
830.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
831.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
832.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
833.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
834.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	13 
835.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
836.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
837.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
838.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
839.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
840.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
841.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
842.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
843.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
844.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
845.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
846.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
847.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
848.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
849.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
850.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
851.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
852.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
853.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
854.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
855.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
856.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
857.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
858.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
859.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
860.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	12 
861.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
862.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
863.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
864.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
865.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
866.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
867.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
868.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
869.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
870.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
871.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
872.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
873.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
874.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
875.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
876.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
877.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
878.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
879.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	11 
880.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
881.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
882.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
883.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
884.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	11 
885.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
886.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
887.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	11 
888.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
889.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
890.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
891.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
892.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
893.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
894.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
895.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
896.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
897.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
898.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
899.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
*900.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 *
901.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	11 
902.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
903.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
904.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
905.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
906.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
907.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
908.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
909.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
910.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
911.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
912.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
913.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
914.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
915.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
916.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
917.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
918.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
919.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
920.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
921.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
922.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	10 
923.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
924.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
925.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
926.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
927.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
928.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
929.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
930.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
931.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
932.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
933.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
934.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
935.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
936.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
937.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
938.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
939.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	10 
940.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
941.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
942.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
943.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
944.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
945.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	10 
946.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
947.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
948.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
949.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
950.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
951.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
952.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
953.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
954.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
955.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
956.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
957.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
958.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	9 
959.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
960.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
961.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
962.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
963.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
964.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
965.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
966.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
967.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
968.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
969.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
970.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	9 
971.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
972.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
973.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
974.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
975.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
976.	Diana,Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,+ 13.08.1997	9 
977.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
978.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
979.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
980.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
981.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
982.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
983.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
984.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
985.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
986.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
987.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
988.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
989.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
990.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
991.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
992.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
993.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
994.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
995.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
996.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
997.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
998.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
999.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
*1000.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1001.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1002.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1003.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1004.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1005.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1006.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1007.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1008.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1009.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1010.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1011.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1012.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
1013.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	9 
1014.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1015.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1016.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1017.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1018.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1019.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1020.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1021.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1022.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1023.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1024.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1025.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	9 
1026.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1027.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1028.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1029.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1030.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1031.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1032.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1033.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1034.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1035.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1036.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	9 
1037.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1038.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1039.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1040.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1041.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1042.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1043.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1044.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1045.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1046.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1047.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1048.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1049.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1050.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1051.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1052.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1053.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1054.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1055.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1056.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1057.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1058.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1059.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1060.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1061.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1062.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1063.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	8 
1064.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1065.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1066.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1067.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1068.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1069.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1070.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1071.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1072.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1073.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1074.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8 
1075.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1076.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1077.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1078.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1079.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1080.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1081.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1082.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1083.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1084.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1085.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1086.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1087.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1088.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1089.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1090.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1091.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1092.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1093.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1094.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1095.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1096.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1097.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1098.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1099.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
*1100.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	8 *
1101.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1102.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1103.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1104.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1105.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1106.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1107.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1108.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1109.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1110.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1111.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1112.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1113.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	7 
1114.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1115.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1116.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1117.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1118.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1119.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1120.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1121.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1122.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1123.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1124.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1125.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1126.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1127.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1128.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1129.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1130.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1131.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1132.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1133.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1134.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1135.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1136.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1137.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1138.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1139.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1140.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1141.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1142.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1143.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1144.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1145.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1146.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1147.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1148.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1149.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1150.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1151.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1152.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1153.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1154.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1155.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1156.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1157.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	7 
1158.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1159.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1160.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1161.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1162.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1163.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1164.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1165.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1166.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1167.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1168.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1169.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1170.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1171.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1172.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1173.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1174.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1175.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1176.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1177.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1178.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1179.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1180.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1181.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1182.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1183.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1184.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1185.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1186.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1187.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1188.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1189.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1190.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1191.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1192.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1193.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1194.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1195.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1196.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1197.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1198.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1199.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
*1200.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 *
1201.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1202.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1203.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1204.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1205.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1206.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1207.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1208.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1209.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1210.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1211.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1212.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1213.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1214.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1215.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1216.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	6 
1217.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1218.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1219.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1220.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1221.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	6 
1222.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1223.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1224.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1225.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1226.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1227.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1228.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1229.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1230.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1231.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1232.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1233.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1234.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1235.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1236.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1237.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1238.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1239.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1240.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1241.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1242.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1243.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1244.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1245.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1246.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1247.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1248.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1249.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1250.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1251.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1252.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1253.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1254.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1255.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1256.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1257.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1258.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1259.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1260.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1261.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1262.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1263.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1264.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1265.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1266.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1267.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1268.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1269.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1270.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1271.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1272.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1273.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1274.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1275.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1276.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1277.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1278.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1279.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1280.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1281.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1282.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1283.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1284.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1285.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1286.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1287.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1288.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1289.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1290.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1291.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1292.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1293.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1294.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1295.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1296.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1297.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1298.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1299.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	5 
*1300.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 *
1301.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1302.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1303.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1304.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1305.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1306.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1307.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1308.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1309.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1310.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1311.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1312.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1313.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1314.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1315.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1316.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1317.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1318.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1319.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1320.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1321.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1322.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1323.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1324.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1325.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1326.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1327.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1328.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1329.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1330.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1331.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1332.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1333.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1334.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1335.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1336.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1337.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1338.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	4 
1339.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	4 
1340.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1341.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1342.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1343.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1344.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1345.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1346.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1347.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1348.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1349.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1350.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1351.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1352.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1353.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1354.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1355.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1356.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1357.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1358.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1359.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1360.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1361.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1362.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1363.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1364.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1365.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1366.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1367.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1368.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	4 
1369.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1370.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1371.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1372.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1373.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1374.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1375.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1376.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1377.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1378.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1379.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1380.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1381.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1382.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1383.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1384.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1385.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1386.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1387.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1388.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1389.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1390.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1391.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1392.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1393.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1394.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1395.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1396.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1397.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1398.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1399.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
*1400.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 *
1401.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1402.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	4 
1403.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1404.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1405.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1406.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1407.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1408.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1409.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1410.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1411.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1412.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1413.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1414.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1415.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1416.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1417.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1418.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1419.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1420.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1421.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1422.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1423.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1424.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1425.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1426.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1427.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1428.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1429.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1430.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1431.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1432.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1433.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1434.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1435.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1436.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1437.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1438.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1439.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1440.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1441.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1442.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1443.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1444.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1445.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1446.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1447.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1448.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1449.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1450.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1451.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1452.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1453.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1454.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1455.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1456.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1457.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1458.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1459.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1460.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1461.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1462.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1463.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1464.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	3 
1465.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1466.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1467.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1468.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1469.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1470.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1471.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1472.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1473.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1474.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1475.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1476.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1477.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1478.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1479.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1480.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1481.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1482.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1483.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1484.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1485.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1486.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1487.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	2 
1488.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1489.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1490.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1491.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1492.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1493.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1494.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1495.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1496.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1497.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1498.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1499.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
*1500.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 *
1501.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1502.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1503.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1504.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1505.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1506.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1507.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1508.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1509.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	2 
1510.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1511.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1512.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1513.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1514.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1515.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1516.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1517.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1518.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1519.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1520.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1521.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1522.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1523.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1524.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1525.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1526.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1527.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1528.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1529.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1530.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1531.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1532.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1533.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1534.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1535.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1536.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1537.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1538.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1539.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1540.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1541.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1542.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1543.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1544.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA, 2 
1545.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1546.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1547.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1548.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1549.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1550.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1551.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1552.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1553.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1554.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1555.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1556.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1557.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1558.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1559.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1560.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1561.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1562.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1563.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1564.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1565.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1566.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1567.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1568.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1569.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1570.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1571.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1572.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1573.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1574.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 - 1 
1575.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1576.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1577.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1578.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1579.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1580.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1581.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1582.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1583.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1584.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1585.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1586.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1587.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1588.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1589.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1590.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1591.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1592.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1593.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1594.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1595.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1596.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1597.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1598.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1599.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
*1600.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 *
1601.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1602.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1603.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1604.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1605.	Francin Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1606.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1607.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1608.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1609.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1610.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1611.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1612.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1613.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1614.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1615.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1616.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1617.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1618.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1619.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1620.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1621.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1622.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1623.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1624.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1625.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1626.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1627.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1628.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1629.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1630.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1631.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1632.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1633.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1634.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1635.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1636.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1637.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1638.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1639.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1640.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1641.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1642.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1643.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1644.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1645.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1646.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1647.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1648.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1649.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1650.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1651.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1652.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1653.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1654.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1655.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1656.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1657.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1658.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1659.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	1 
1660.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1661.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1662.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1663.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1664.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1665.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1666.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1667.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1668.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1669.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1670.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1671.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *






 TOP 10 International: 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1934
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1303
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1274
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1010
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	954
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	857
9.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 781
10.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	780

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2512
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2345
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1460
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1444
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1305
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1179
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	964



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Don Sven (7 März 2015)

März 2015:

1. Katrin Albsteiger











2. Iris Mareike Steen








3. Dorothee Bär








4. Julia Klöckner





5. Madeleine von Schweden





6. . Jessica Ginkel





7. Aleksandra Bechtel





8. Ruth Moschner





9. Janina Uhse





10. Mary Muhsal





10. Diane Willems





10. Inez Björg David


----------



## Nusspli (10 März 2015)

1. Melanie Leupolz 
2. Gina Lewandowski 
3. Josephine Henning
4. Nadine Keßler 
5. Lotta Schelin 
6. Laure Boulleau
7. Lena Lotzen 
8. Kosovare Asllani
9. Lena Goessling 
10. Olivia Schough


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 März 2015)

März 2015

01. Chloe Grace Moretz
02. Selena Gomez
03. Taylor Swift
04. Nina Dobrev
05. Bella Thorne
06. Nina Agdal
07. Hayley Williams
08. Emma Watson
09. Rihanna
10. Kristen Stewart​


----------



## StefanKa (11 März 2015)

Meine aktuelle Wertung: 

1. Shannen Doherty





2. Alyssa Milano





3. Sophie Marceau





4. Lena Gercke





5.Katie Holmes





6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





8. Tatjana Kästel





9. Henrike Fehrs





10. Iris Mareike Steen





10. Holly Marie Combs





10. Jessica Alba


----------



## kamy (15 März 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Maria Voskania	
7.	Pinar Atalay	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Bahar Kizil	
*


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2015)

Bevor ich es vergesse 

*März-Voting:*

1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Emma Roberts


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melonie Mac


 

6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Angie Harmon
10. Britt Robertson


----------



## RockingSheep (16 März 2015)

März 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Scheisenberg (17 März 2015)

1. Ashley Tisdale
2. Judith Rakers
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Yvonne Strahovski
5. Kate Hudson
6. Taissa Farmiga
7. Jessica Alba
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Sarah Gadon
10. Maggie Grace


----------



## Anakin (19 März 2015)

1.) Kaylani Lei
2.) Christina Jolie
3.) Georgia Jones
4.) Lejla-X
5.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
6.) Helene Fischer
7.) Alina Merkau
8.) Maria Sharapova
9.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Anna Heesch


----------



## Quick Nick (20 März 2015)

Hi,

# Alina Merkau wurde am 21.03.1986 geboren!

# Magdalena Voigt wurde am 11.11.??? geboren!

# Lejla-X heißt Lejla Schoen und kommt aus Hamburg!


----------



## congo64 (20 März 2015)

Quick Nick schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> # Alina Merkau wurde am 21.03.1986 geboren!
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir recht herzlich für die Zuarbeit, werde ich gleich einarbeiten - cool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (22 März 2015)

März Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Chloe Bennet
5. Rita Ora
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Julianne Hough
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Ellie Goulding


----------



## gaertner23 (22 März 2015)

hier mein März-Voting:
1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Annette Betz
3. Sandra Thier
4. Anja Petzold
5. Anita Hofmann
6. Frauke Ludowig
7. Petra Schwarzenberg
8. Bettina Cramer und Annett Möller
9. Anja Heyde
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## pofgo (27 März 2015)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Selena Gomez


----------



## Toolman (27 März 2015)

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Josephine Skriver
3. Stella Maxwell
4. Lindsay Ellingson
5. Martha Hunt
6. Nadine Leopold
7. Jessica Alba
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Toni Garrn
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Devilfish (28 März 2015)

März 2015

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Hayley Williams
3. Selena Gomez
4. Hilary Duff
5. Demi Lovato
6. Victoria Justice
7. Kelly Clarkson
8. Taylor Swift
9. Carly Rae Jepsen
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2015)

März 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:drip:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emily Osment
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Victoria Justice
Olivia Holt
Danika Yarosh, USA, 01.10.98 in Morristown/USA
Kelli Berglund
Ariana Grande
Becki Newton


----------



## Schweizer (31 März 2015)

März 2015

Nina Dobrev
Kaya Scodelario
Alicia Vikander
Sarah Gadon
Elizabeth Banks
Leigh Lezark
Lyndsy Fonseca
Emmy Rossum
Heather Graham
Emma Stone

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2015)

Hier meine Märzwertung 2015:

1. Hayley Atwell 






2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Phoebe Tonkin
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Reese Witherspoon
6. Emily Osment
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Christina Milian
10.Kimberley Garner




Irgendwie habe ich da eine vergessen, oder doch nicht?  ​


----------



## Freibier (31 März 2015)

1. Rihanna




2.Britney Spears




3. Mariah Carey




4. Shakira
5. Jennifer Lopez
6. Emma Watson
7. Beyonce
8. Angelina Jolie
9. Alyssa Milano
10. Elisabeth Seitz 
10. Sylvie Meis
10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.03.2015 23:03 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2519 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2363 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1937 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1460 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1444 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1316 
9.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1310 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1282 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1181 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1010 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	973 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	954 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	859 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	857 
20.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	848 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	834 
22.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	813 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	789 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	764 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
28.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
29.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	669 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	640 
31.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	617 
32.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	605 
33.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	596 
34.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	596 
35.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	591 
37.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	580 
38.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	579 
39.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	555 
41.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
42.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
43.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
44.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	529 
45.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
46.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	518 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	475 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	472 
50.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	469 
52.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	467 
53.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	463 
55.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	458 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	456 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	454 
58.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
59.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	445 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	443 
61.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
62.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	431 
64.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	418 
66.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	407 
67.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
68.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
69.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	403 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	397 
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	390 
73.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	380 
75.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	373 
77.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	354 
78.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	350 
79.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
80.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	349 
81.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	343 
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	340 
83.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	336 
84.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	333 
85.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
86.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	329 
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	329 
88.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
89.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
90.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	321 
91.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
92.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	319 
93.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
94.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	313 
96.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	313 
97.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
99.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	305 
*100.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	300 *
101.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	297 
102.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	295 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	294 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	293 
105.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
106.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	292 
107.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	291 
108.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
109.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
110.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
111.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
112.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	286 
113.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
114.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	284 
115.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	282 
116.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	281 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	279 
118.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
119.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	276 
120.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
121.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
122.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
123.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
124.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	259 
125.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
126.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	252 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	252 
128.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	252 
129.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
130.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	245 
131.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	244 
132.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
133.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	242 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	240 
135.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	237 
136.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
137.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	233 
138.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	232 
139.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
140.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	230 
141.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
142.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	227 
143.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	224 
145.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
146.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	224 
147.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
148.	Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	219 
149.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
150.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	215 
151.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
153.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
154.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
155.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	207 
156.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	204 
157.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	199 
159.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
160.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	197 
161.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
162.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
163.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	192 
164.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
165.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
166.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
167.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
168.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	184 
169.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	183 
170.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
171.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	181 
172.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
173.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	179 
174.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	177 
175.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
176.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
177.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
178.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
179.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	171 
180.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	169 
181.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
182.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
183.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
184.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
185.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
186.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
187.	Monica Belluci,	I, 30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	162 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	162 
189.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	161 
190.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
191.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	160 
192.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	159 
193.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
194.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
195.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	157 
196.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
197.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	156 
198.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	155 
199.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	155 
*200.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 *
201.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
202.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	152 
203.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
204.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	149 
205.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
206.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	148 
207.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	146 
208.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	146 
209.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	146 
210.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
211.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	143 
212.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	143 
213.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
214.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	142 
215.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
216.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	141 
217.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
218.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	139 
219.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	137 
220.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	134 
221.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
222.	CatherineMountbatten-Windsor (Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	133 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
224.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	130 
225.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
226.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	130 
227.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
228.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
229.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
230.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	126 
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
232.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	125 
233.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	124 
234.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	124 
235.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
236.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
237.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
238.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	123 
239.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
240.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	122 
241.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	121 
242.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
243.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	120 
244.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
245.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	119 
246.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	118 
247.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
248.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	117 
249.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
250.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	117 
251.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
252.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	115 
253.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
254.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	113 
255.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
256.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
257.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	109 
258.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
259.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
260.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
261.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
262.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	106 
263.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
264.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
265.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	105 
266.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
267.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
268.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
269.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	103 
270.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	103 
271.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
272.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	101 
273.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
274.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
275.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
276.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	99 
277.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	99 
278.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
279.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
280.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
281.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	96 
282.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
283.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
284.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
285.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	94 
286.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
287.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
288.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	92 
290.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	91 
291.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
292.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
293.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	91 
294.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
295.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
296.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
297.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	87 
298.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
299.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
*300.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	84 *
301.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
302.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
303.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
304.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
305.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	83 
306.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
307.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
308.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	82 
309.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
310.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
311.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
312.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
313.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
314.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
315.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
316.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
317.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	79 
318.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
319.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
320.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
321.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
322.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
323.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	77 
324.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	77 
325.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
326.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
327.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
328.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
329.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	75 
330.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
331.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
332.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	73 
333.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	73 
334.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
335.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	73 
336.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
337.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
338.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	72 
339.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
340.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	72 
341.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	72 
342.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	71 
343.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
344.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	70 
345.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
346.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
347.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
348.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
349.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
350.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
351.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	68 
352.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
353.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	67 
354.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	66 
355.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	66 
356.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
357.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
358.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
359.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	65 
360.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	64 
361.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
362.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
363.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	64 
364.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
365.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	63 
366.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
367.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
368.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	63 
369.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
370.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	63 
371.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	62 
372.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	62 
373.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	61 
374.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
375.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
376.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
377.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
378.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
379.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
380.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
381.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	59 
382.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	59 
383.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
384.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
385.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
386.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
387.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
388.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	58 
389.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	57 
390.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
391.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
392.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
393.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
394.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
395.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
396.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	55 
397.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
398.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
399.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
*400.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	55 *
401.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	55 
402.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
403.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	54 
404.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
405.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
406.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
407.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
408.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
409.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
410.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
411.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
412.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
413.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	52 
414.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
415.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
416.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
417.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
418.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
419.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
420.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
421.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	51 
422.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
423.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	49 
424.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	49 
425.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
426.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
427.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
428.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
429.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	47 
430.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
431.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
432.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
433.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	46 
434.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
435.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	46 
436.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
437.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	46 
438.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
439.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
440.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
441.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
442.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	45 
443.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
444.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
445.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	45 
446.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
447.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
448.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
449.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
450.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	44 
451.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
452.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
453.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
454.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
455.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	44 
456.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
457.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
458.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
459.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
460.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
461.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
462.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
463.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
464.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
465.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
466.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	42 
467.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
468.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
469.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	41 
470.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
471.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
472.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
473.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
474.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	40 
475.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
476.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	40 
477.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
478.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
479.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	40 
480.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
481.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
482.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	39 
483.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	39 
484.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
485.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	39 
486.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
487.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	39 
488.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
489.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	38 
490.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
491.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	38 
492.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
493.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
494.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
495.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
496.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
497.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	37 
498.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
499.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
*500.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 *
501.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
502.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
503.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
504.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
505.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	36 
506.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
507.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
508.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
509.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
510.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
511.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
512.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
513.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
514.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	35 
515.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	35 
516.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
517.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
518.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
519.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
520.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
521.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
522.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
523.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
524.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
525.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	34 
526.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
527.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
528.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
529.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
530.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
531.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
532.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
533.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
534.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
535.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
536.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
537.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
538.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	32 
539.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
540.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	31 
541.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
542.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
543.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
544.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
545.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
546.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
547.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
548.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
549.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.04.93 in xxxxx/DEN	30 
550.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
551.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
552.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
553.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	30 
554.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
555.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
556.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
557.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
558.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
559.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
560.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	29 
561.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	29 
562.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
563.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
564.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
565.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
566.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
567.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
568.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	28 
569.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
570.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
571.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	28 
572.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	28 
573.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	28 
574.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	28 
575.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	28 
576.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
577.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
578.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	27 
579.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
580.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
581.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
582.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
583.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
584.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
585.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
586.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
587.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
588.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
589.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
590.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
591.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
592.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
593.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
594.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
595.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
596.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
597.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	26 
598.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
599.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
*600.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 *
601.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	26 
602.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
603.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
604.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
605.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
606.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
607.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
608.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	25 
609.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
610.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	25 
611.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
612.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
613.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
614.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	25 
615.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
616.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
617.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
618.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
619.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
620.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
621.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
622.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
623.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
624.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
625.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
626.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
627.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
628.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
629.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
630.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
631.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	23 
632.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
633.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
634.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
635.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
636.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
637.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
638.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
639.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
640.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	22 
641.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
642.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
643.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
644.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
645.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
646.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
647.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
648.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	22 
649.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
650.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
651.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	22 
652.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
653.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
654.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
655.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
656.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
657.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
658.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
659.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
660.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	22 
661.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
662.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
663.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
664.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
665.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
666.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
667.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
668.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
669.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
670.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
671.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
672.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
673.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
674.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
675.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
676.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
677.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
678.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
679.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
680.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	20 
681.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
682.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
683.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
684.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	20 
685.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
686.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
687.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
688.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
689.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
690.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
691.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
692.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
693.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
694.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
695.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
696.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
697.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
698.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
699.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
*700.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 *
701.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
702.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
703.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
704.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
705.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
706.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
707.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
708.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
709.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	19 
710.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
711.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	19 
712.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	19 
713.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
714.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
715.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
716.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
717.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
718.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
719.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
720.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
721.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
722.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
723.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	18 
724.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
725.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
726.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
727.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
728.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
729.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
730.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
731.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
732.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
733.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
734.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
735.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
736.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
737.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
738.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
739.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	17 
740.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
741.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
742.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
743.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
744.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
745.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
746.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
747.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
748.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
749.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
750.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
751.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
752.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
753.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
754.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
755.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
756.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
757.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
758.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
759.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
760.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
761.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
762.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
763.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
764.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
765.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
766.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
767.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
768.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
769.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	16 
770.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
771.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	15 
772.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
773.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
774.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
775.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
776.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
777.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
778.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
779.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
780.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
781.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
782.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
783.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
784.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
785.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
786.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
787.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
788.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
789.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
790.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
791.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
792.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
793.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
794.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
795.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
796.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
797.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
798.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
799.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	14 
*800.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 *
801.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
802.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
803.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
804.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	14 
805.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
806.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
807.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
808.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
809.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
810.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
811.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
812.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
813.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
814.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
815.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
816.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
817.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
818.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
819.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
820.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
821.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
822.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
823.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
824.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
825.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
826.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
827.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	13 
828.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
829.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
830.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
831.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
832.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
833.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
834.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
835.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
836.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	13 
837.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
838.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
839.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
840.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
841.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
842.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
843.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
844.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
845.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
846.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
847.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
848.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
849.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
850.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
851.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
852.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
853.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
854.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
855.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
856.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
857.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
858.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
859.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
860.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
861.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
862.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
863.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	12 
864.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
865.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
866.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
867.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
868.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
869.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
870.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
871.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
872.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
873.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
874.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
875.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
876.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
877.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
878.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
879.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
880.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
881.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
882.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	11 
883.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
884.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
885.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
886.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
887.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
888.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	11 
889.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
890.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
891.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
892.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
893.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
894.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
895.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
896.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
897.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	11 
898.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
899.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
*900.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 *
901.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
902.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
903.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
904.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
905.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
906.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	11 
907.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
908.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
909.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
910.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
911.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
912.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
913.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
914.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
915.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
916.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
917.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
918.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
919.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
920.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
921.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
922.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
923.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
924.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
925.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
926.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
927.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	10 
928.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
929.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
930.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
931.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
932.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
933.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	10 
934.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
935.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
936.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
937.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
938.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
939.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
940.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
941.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
942.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
943.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
944.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
945.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	10 
946.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
947.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
948.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
949.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
950.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
951.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
952.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
953.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
954.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
955.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
956.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
957.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
958.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
959.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
960.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
961.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
962.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
963.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	9 
964.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
965.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
966.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
967.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
968.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
969.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
970.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
971.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
972.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
973.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
974.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
975.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	9 
976.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
977.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
978.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
979.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
980.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
981.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
982.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
983.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
984.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
985.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
986.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
987.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
988.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
989.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
990.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
991.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
992.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
993.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
994.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
995.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
996.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
997.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
998.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
999.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
*1000.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 *
1001.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1002.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1003.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1004.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1005.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1006.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1007.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1008.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1009.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1010.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1011.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1012.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1013.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1014.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1015.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1016.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1017.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	9 
1018.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	9 
1019.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1020.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1021.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1022.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1023.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1024.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1025.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1026.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1027.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1028.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1029.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1030.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	9 
1031.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1032.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1033.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1034.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1035.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1036.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1037.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1038.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1039.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1040.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1041.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1042.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	9 
1043.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1044.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1045.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1046.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1047.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1048.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1049.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1050.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1051.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1052.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1053.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1054.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1055.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1056.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1057.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1058.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1059.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1060.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1061.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1062.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1063.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1064.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	8 
1065.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1066.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1067.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1068.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1069.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1070.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1071.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1072.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1073.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1074.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1075.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1076.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1077.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1078.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1079.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1080.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1081.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1082.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1083.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1084.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1085.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1086.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1087.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1088.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1089.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1090.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8 
1091.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1092.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1093.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1094.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1095.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1096.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1097.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1098.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1099.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
*1100.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 *
1101.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1102.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1103.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1104.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1105.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1106.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	8 
1107.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1108.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1109.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1110.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1111.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1112.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1113.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1114.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1115.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1116.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1117.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1118.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1119.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	7 
1120.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1121.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1122.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1123.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1124.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1125.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1126.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1127.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1128.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1129.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1130.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1131.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1132.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1133.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1134.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1135.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1136.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1137.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	7 
1138.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1139.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1140.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1141.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1142.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1143.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1144.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1145.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1146.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1147.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1148.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1149.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1150.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1151.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1152.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1153.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1154.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1155.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1156.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1157.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1158.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1159.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1160.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1161.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1162.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1163.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	7 
1164.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1165.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1166.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1167.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1168.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1169.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1170.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1171.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1172.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1173.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1174.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1175.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1176.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1177.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1178.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1179.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1180.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1181.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1182.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1183.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1184.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1185.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1186.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1187.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1188.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1189.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1190.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	6 
1191.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1192.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1193.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1194.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1195.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1196.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1197.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1198.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1199.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
*1200.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 *
1201.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1202.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1203.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1204.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1205.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1206.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1207.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1208.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1209.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1210.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1211.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1212.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1213.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1214.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1215.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1216.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1217.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1218.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1219.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1220.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1221.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1222.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1223.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	6 
1224.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1225.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1226.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1227.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1228.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1229.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1230.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1231.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1232.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1233.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1234.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1235.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1236.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1237.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1238.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1239.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1240.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1241.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1242.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1243.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1244.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1245.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1246.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1247.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1248.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1249.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1250.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1251.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1252.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1253.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1254.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1255.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	5 
1256.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1257.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1258.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1259.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1260.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1261.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1262.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1263.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1264.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1265.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1266.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1267.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1268.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1269.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1270.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1271.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1272.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1273.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1274.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1275.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1276.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1277.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1278.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1279.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1280.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1281.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1282.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1283.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1284.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1285.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1286.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1287.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1288.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1289.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1290.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1291.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	5 
1292.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1293.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1294.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1295.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1296.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1297.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1298.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1299.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
*1300.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 *
1301.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1302.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1303.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1304.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1305.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1306.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1307.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	5 
1308.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1309.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1310.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1311.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1312.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1313.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1314.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1315.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1316.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1317.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1318.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1319.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1320.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1321.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1322.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1323.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1324.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1325.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1326.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1327.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1328.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1329.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1330.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1331.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1332.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1333.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1334.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1335.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1336.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1337.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1338.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1339.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1340.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1341.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1342.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1343.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1344.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1345.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1346.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1347.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1348.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1349.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1350.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1351.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	4 
1352.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1353.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1354.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1355.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1356.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1357.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1358.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1359.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1360.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1361.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1362.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1363.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1364.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1365.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1366.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1367.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1368.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1369.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1370.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1371.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1372.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1373.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1374.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1375.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1376.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1377.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1378.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1379.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1380.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1381.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1382.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1383.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1384.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1385.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1386.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1387.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1388.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1389.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1390.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1391.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1392.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1393.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1394.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1395.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1396.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1397.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1398.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1399.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
*1400.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 *
1401.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	4 
1402.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1403.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1404.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1405.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1406.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1407.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1408.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1409.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1410.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1411.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1412.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1413.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1414.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1415.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1416.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1417.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1418.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1419.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1420.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1421.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1422.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1423.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1424.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1425.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1426.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1427.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1428.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1429.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1430.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1431.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1432.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1433.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1434.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1435.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1436.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1437.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1438.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1439.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1440.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1441.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1442.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1443.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1444.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1445.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1446.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1447.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1448.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1449.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1450.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1451.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1452.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1453.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1454.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1455.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1456.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1457.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1458.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1459.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1460.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1461.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1462.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1463.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1464.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1465.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1466.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1467.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1468.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1469.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1470.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	3 
1471.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1472.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1473.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1474.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1475.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1476.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1477.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1478.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1479.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1480.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1481.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1482.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1483.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1484.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1485.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1486.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1487.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1488.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1489.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1490.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1491.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1492.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1493.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	2 
1494.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1495.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1496.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1497.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1498.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1499.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
*1500.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 *
1501.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1502.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1503.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1504.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1505.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1506.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1507.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1508.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1509.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1510.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1511.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1512.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1513.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1514.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1515.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	2 
1516.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1517.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1518.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1519.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1520.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1521.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1522.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1523.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1524.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1525.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1526.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1527.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1528.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1529.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1530.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1531.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1532.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1533.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1534.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1535.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1536.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1537.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1538.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1539.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1540.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1541.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1542.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1543.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1544.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1545.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1546.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1547.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1548.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1549.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1550.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1551.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1552.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1553.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1554.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1555.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1556.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1557.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1558.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1559.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1560.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1561.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1562.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1563.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1564.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1565.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1566.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1567.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1568.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1569.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1570.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1571.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1572.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1573.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1574.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1575.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1576.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1577.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1578.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1579.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06/ 1 
1580.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1581.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1582.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1583.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1584.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1585.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1586.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1587.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1588.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1589.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1590.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1591.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1592.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1593.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1594.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1595.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1596.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1597.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1598.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1599.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
*1600.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 *
1601.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1602.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1	 
1603.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1604.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1605.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1606.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1607.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1608.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1609.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1610.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1611.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1612.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1613.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1614.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1615.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1616.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1617.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1618.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1619.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1620.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1621.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1622.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1623.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1624.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1625.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1626.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1627.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1628.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1629.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1630.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1631.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1632.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1633.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1634.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1635.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1636.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1637.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1638.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1639.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1640.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1641.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1642.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1643.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1644.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1645.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1646.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1647.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1648.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1649.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1650.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1651.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1652.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1653.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1654.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1655.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1656.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1657.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1658.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1659.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1660.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1661.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1662.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1663.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1664.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	1 
1665.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1666.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1667.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1668.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1669.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1670.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1671.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1672.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1673.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1674.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1675.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1676.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1937
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1316
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1282
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1010
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	954
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	857
9.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	813
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 781

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2519
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2363
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1460
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1444
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1310
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1181
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	973



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cav (31 März 2015)

Gerade noch geschafft, ich hoffe das geht noch klar zum Monatsende.

Mein März-Voting

1. Irina Shayk




2. Sylvie Meis




3. Alex Morgan




4. Stana Katic




5. Ashley Greene




6. Michelle Keegan




7. Lena Gercke




8. Jessica Gomes




9. Kendall Jenner




10. Emma Watson




10. Jana Kramer




10. Janina Uhse


​


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2015)

Für April


1. Olivia Wilde 


 
2. Natalie Portman 


 
3. Christina Hendricks


 
4.. Kate Winslet


 
5. Liv Tyler



6. Bella Thorne


 
7. Diane Kruger 


 
8. Cate Blanchett


 
9. Jessica Chastain


 
10. Katarina Witt


 ​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Apr. 2015)

April Voting:

1. Mila Kunis
2. Alina Merkau
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Annika Kipp
5. Victoria Justice
6. Janina Uhse
7. Ana Ivanovic
8. Yvonne Strahovski
9. Alida Kurras
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cherubini (1 Apr. 2015)

1. Julia Görges
2. Kelly Brook
3. Nikki Bella
4. Ruby O. Fee
5. Angelina Heger
6. Jennifer Knäble
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Kelly Kelly aka Barbie Blank
9. Alma Jodorowsky
10. Jennifer Newrkla
10. Renée Weibel


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Apr. 2015)

*April-Voting:*

1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Emma Roberts


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melonie Mac


 

6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Betty Taube, D, 23.11.94 in ???/D
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Angie Harmon


Wer wählt denn da Julia Klöckner? Diese dumme Tussie :angry:


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*


 



*2. Chloe Moretz
3. Linda Marlen Runge*
4. Stefanie Heinzmann
5. Taylor Swift
6. Pandorya
7. Alessandra Ambrosio
8. Kristen Stewart
9. Victoria Justice
10. Emma Stone


----------



## RockingSheep (1 Apr. 2015)

April 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Walt (1 Apr. 2015)

April, April...... und Walt weiß, was er will:

1. Felicitas Woll





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Janina Uhse





4. Lena Gercke





5. Janine Wöller





6. Lena Terlau





7. Jessica Ginkel





8. Theresa Underberg





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Sarah Tkotsch


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2015)

> März
> 01. Diane Kruger
> 02. Sarah Gadon
> 03. Ilse DeLange
> ...




*1. Diane Kruger (-)*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon (-)*



 

*3. Ilse DeLange (-)*





*4. Sylvia Hoeks (-)*





*5. Lily James (+3)*



 

*6. Rachael Taylor (-1)*



 

*7. Felicity Jones (-1)*



 

*8. Danika Yarosh (new)*



 

*9. Taylor Schilling (-)*





*10. Bridget Malcolm (new)*


----------



## Toolman (1 Apr. 2015)

Dann will ich auch direkt mal für den April voten

Ich habe mal ein paar Daten angehängt. Und bitte eine kleine Änderung congo... ich kann's nicht mehr sehen... sie heißt Petra Nem*c*ova, mit c 

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Josephine Skriver, DEN, 14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/Dänemark
3. Stella Maxwell, NIR, 15.05.90 in Belgien
4. Martha Hunt, USA, 27.04.89 in Wilson/North Carolina
5. Lindsay Ellingson 
6. Nadine Leopold
7. Jessica Alba
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Toni Garrn
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## brian69 (1 Apr. 2015)

*April 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Rosamund Pike 
3. Eva Green
4. Camilla Belle*

*5. Hayley Atwell
6. Jennifer Lawrence 
7. Margot Robbie*

*8. Naomi Watts
9. Heather Graham
10. Amy Adams*​


----------



## ManuN (1 Apr. 2015)

April 2015

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Vivien Wulf	
9. Steffi Brungs	
10.Susanne Tockan	
10. Michaela Koschak	
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2015)

*April 2015​*
01. Victoria Justice
02. Chloe Grace Moretz
03. Bella Thorne
04. Sophie Turner
05. Selena Gomez
06. Taylor Swift
07. Emma Watson
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Rihanna
10. Nina Dobrev​


----------



## Afefan (1 Apr. 2015)

1. Annika Zimmermann
2. Rebecca Mir
3. Emma Watson
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Laura Dahlmeier
6. Eva-Maria Lemke
7. Aline von Drateln
8. Charlotte Gnändiger
9. Lena Meyer Landrut
10. Elise Chaissing
10. Eva Imhof


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Apr. 2015)

Mein April:

1. Birgit Klaus
2. Sabine Sauer
3. Sandra Thier
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Judith Rakers
6. Kirsten Rademacher 
7. Kamilla Senjo
8. Laura Dünnwald
9. Anja Reschke
10. Marlen Neuenschwander


----------



## benedikt (2 Apr. 2015)

Mein April Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Iris Kavka
05. Ariane Sommer
06. Karlie Kloss
07. Irina Shayk
08. Julie Henderson
09. Anja Leuenberger
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Sandra Kubicka
10. Nastya Kunskaya


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Apr. 2015)

Meine 10 für April​
*1. Jena Malone*

2. Hilary Duff

3. Parminder Nagra

4. Ellen Pompeo

5. Emma Watson

6. Katja Woywood

7. Reese Witherspoon 

8. Lena Gercke

9. Emma Stone

10. Jennette McCurdy


----------



## tort3 (2 Apr. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Angelina Heger
4. Joelina Drews
5. Sarah Engels
6. Diane Willems
7. Fernanda Brandao
8. Lena Gercke
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Senna Guemmour


----------



## tino2003 (2 Apr. 2015)

April 2015

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## kamy (4 Apr. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Maria Voskania	
4.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
5.	Asli Bayram	
6.	Nina Moghaddam	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## RoadDog (4 Apr. 2015)

April 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*








2. A.J. Cook
3. Sydney Sierota
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Chloe Moretz
6. Victoria Justice
7. Rachel Nichols
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## congo64 (4 Apr. 2015)

Cav schrieb:


> Gerade noch geschafft, ich hoffe das geht noch klar zum Monatsende.



*
Aber klar doch *



Harry1982 schrieb:


> *April-Voting:*
> 
> 
> 8. Betty Taube, D, 23.11.94 in ???/D



:thx: *für die Info*




Toolman schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch direkt mal für den April voten
> 
> Ich habe mal ein paar Daten angehängt. Und bitte eine kleine Änderung congo... ich kann's nicht mehr sehen... sie heißt Petra Nem*c*ova, mit c
> 
> ...


----------



## congo64 (4 Apr. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (4 Apr. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.04.2015 20:00 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2546 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2410 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1942 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1472 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1451 
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
8.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1334 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1330 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1310 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1182 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1029 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	997 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	954 
17.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
18.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	872 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	866 
20.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	859 
21.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	848 
22.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	821 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	789 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	764 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	684 
29.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	670 
30.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	640 
31.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	625 
32.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	617 
33.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	605 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	601 
35.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	600 
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	596 
37.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
38.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	589 
39.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	561 
41.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	543 
43.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
44.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
45.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	532 
46.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	481 
49.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	476 
50.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	475 
51.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	475 
52.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	470 
53.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
54.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	464 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	463 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	461 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	458 
58.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	449 
59.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
60.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	444 
61.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
63.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	426 
65.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
66.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	407 
67.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
68.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
69.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	403 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	402 
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	390 
73.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	382 
75.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	373 
77.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	356 
78.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	356 
79.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	352 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	350 
81.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	350 
82.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
83.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	342 
84.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	339 
85.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	337 
86.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
87.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	329 
88.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	327 
89.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
90.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
91.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	321 
92.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	321 
93.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	320 
94.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
95.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	316 
97.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
98.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	313 
99.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
*100.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	305 *
101.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	305 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 305 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	297 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	293 
105.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
106.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	292 
107.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	291 
108.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
109.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
110.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
111.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
112.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	286 
113.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
114.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	284 
115.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	283 
116.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	282 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	279 
118.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
119.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	276 
120.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
121.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
122.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
123.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
124.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	261 
125.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	259 
126.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	256 
128.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	252 
129.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	252 
130.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
131.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	244 
132.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	243 
133.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
134.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	242 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	242 
136.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	237 
137.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
138.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	232 
139.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	232 
140.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	231 
141.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
142.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	230 
143.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	228 
145.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
146.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	224 
147.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
148.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	221 
149.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
150.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
151.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	215 
152.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
153.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	212 
154.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
155.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
156.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	204 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	202 
158.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
159.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	200 
160.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
161.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
162.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
163.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
164.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	192 
165.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
166.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
167.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
168.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	185 
169.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
170.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	184 
171.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
172.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
173.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	179 
174.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	177 
175.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	177 
176.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
177.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
178.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
179.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
180.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	171 
181.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	170 
182.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	169 
183.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	169 
184.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	167 
185.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
186.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
187.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
188.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	164 
189.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
190.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	162 
192.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	162 
193.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
194.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	159 
195.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	159 
196.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
197.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	158 
198.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
199.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
*200.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 *
201.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	155 
202.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
203.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
204.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	151 
205.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	151 
206.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
207.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
208.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	148 
209.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	148 
210.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	148 
211.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	148 
212.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	146 
213.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
214.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
215.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	143 
216.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	141 
218.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	141 
219.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
220.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	139 
221.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	137 
222.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
223.	CatherineMountbatten-Windsor (Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	133 
224.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
225.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	130 
226.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	130 
227.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
228.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
229.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
230.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	128 
231.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	126 
233.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	126 
234.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
235.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	124 
236.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	124 
237.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
238.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
239.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
240.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	123 
241.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	122 
242.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
243.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
244.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	120 
245.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	119 
246.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	119 
247.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	118 
248.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	117 
249.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
250.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
251.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
252.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
253.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	115 
254.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	113 
255.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	112 
256.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
257.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
258.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	109 
259.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
260.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
261.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	106 
262.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
263.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
264.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
265.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
266.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	104 
267.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	103 
268.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
269.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
270.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	103 
271.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
272.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	103 
273.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
274.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	101 
275.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
276.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
277.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
278.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	99 
279.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
280.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
281.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
282.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
283.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
284.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
285.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	94 
286.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
287.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
288.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	92 
290.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	91 
291.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
292.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
293.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	91 
294.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
295.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
296.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	89 
297.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
298.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	88 
299.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	87 
*300.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 *
301.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	86 
302.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
303.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	85 
304.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	84 
305.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
306.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
307.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
308.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
309.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
310.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
311.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
312.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
313.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
314.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
315.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
316.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
317.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	79 
318.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
319.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
320.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
321.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
322.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	79 
323.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
324.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
325.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	78 
326.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
327.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	77 
328.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
329.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
330.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
331.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
332.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
333.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	75 
334.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
335.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	75 
336.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
337.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
338.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	73 
339.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
340.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	73 
341.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	72 
342.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
343.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
344.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	71 
345.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
346.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	71 
347.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	70 
348.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
349.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
350.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
351.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
352.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
353.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	68 
354.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	68 
355.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
356.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	67 
357.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
358.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	67 
359.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	67 
360.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	66 
361.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	66 
362.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
363.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
364.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
365.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	65 
366.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
367.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
368.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	64 
369.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	64 
370.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
371.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	63 
372.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
373.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
374.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
375.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	62 
376.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	62 
377.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	62 
378.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
379.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
380.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
381.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	60 
382.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
383.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
384.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
385.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
386.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
387.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	59 
388.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
389.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
390.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
391.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
392.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	57 
393.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
394.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
395.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	57 
396.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
397.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
398.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	56 
399.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
*400.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 *
401.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
402.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
403.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	55 
404.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	55 
405.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
406.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
407.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
408.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
409.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
410.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
411.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
412.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
413.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
414.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
415.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
416.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	52 
417.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
418.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
419.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
420.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
421.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	52 
422.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
423.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	51 
424.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
425.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
426.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	50 
427.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
428.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	49 
429.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
430.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
431.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	49 
432.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
433.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	48 
434.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	48 
435.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
436.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
437.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	47 
438.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
439.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
440.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
441.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	46 
442.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
443.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
444.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	46 
445.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
446.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
447.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
448.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
449.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
450.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
451.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	45 
452.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	45 
453.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
454.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	45 
455.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
456.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
457.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
458.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
459.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
460.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
461.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
462.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
463.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
464.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
465.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
466.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	43 
467.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
468.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
469.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	43 
470.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
471.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
472.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
473.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
474.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
475.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
476.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	41 
477.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	40 
478.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
479.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
480.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
481.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
482.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
483.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	40 
484.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	40 
485.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
486.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
487.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	39 
488.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
489.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	39 
490.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	39 
491.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	39 
492.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
493.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	38 
494.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
495.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
496.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
497.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
498.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
499.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
*500.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 *
501.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
502.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	37 
503.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
504.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
505.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
506.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
507.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
508.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
509.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
510.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
511.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
512.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	36 
513.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
514.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	35 
515.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
516.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
517.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
518.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	35 
519.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
520.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
521.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	35 
522.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
523.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
524.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
525.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
526.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
527.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
528.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	34 
529.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
530.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	34 
531.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
532.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
533.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	34 
534.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
535.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
536.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
537.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
538.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	33 
539.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
540.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
541.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
542.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
543.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
544.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
545.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
546.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	31 
547.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	31 
548.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
549.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	31 
550.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
551.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
552.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
553.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
554.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
555.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
556.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
557.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
558.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	30 
559.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
560.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
561.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
562.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
563.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
564.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
565.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
566.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
567.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
568.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	29 
569.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
570.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
571.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	29 
572.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
573.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	28 
574.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	28 
575.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
576.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
577.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	28 
578.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
579.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
580.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
581.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
582.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	27 
583.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	27 
584.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
585.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
586.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
587.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
588.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
589.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
590.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
591.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
592.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	27 
593.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
594.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
595.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	27 
596.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
597.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
598.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
599.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
*600.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	26 *
601.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
602.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
603.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
604.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
605.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
606.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	26 
607.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
608.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
609.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
610.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
611.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
612.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
613.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	25 
614.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
615.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
616.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
617.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
618.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	25 
619.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
620.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
621.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
622.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
623.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
624.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
625.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
626.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
627.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
628.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
629.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
630.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
631.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
632.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
633.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	23 
634.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	23 
635.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
636.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
637.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
638.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
639.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
640.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
641.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
642.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
643.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
644.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
645.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
646.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	22 
647.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
648.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
649.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
650.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
651.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
652.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
653.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
654.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
655.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
656.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
657.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
658.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
659.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
660.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
661.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
662.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
663.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
664.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
665.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
666.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
667.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
668.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
669.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
670.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
671.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
672.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
673.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
674.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
675.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	21 
676.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
677.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
678.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
679.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
680.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
681.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
682.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
683.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	20 
684.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
685.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
686.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
687.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
688.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
689.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	20 
690.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
691.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
692.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
693.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
694.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
695.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
696.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
697.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	19 
698.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
699.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
*700.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 *
701.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
702.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
703.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
704.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
705.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
706.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
707.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	19 
708.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
709.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
710.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
711.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
712.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
713.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
714.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	19 
715.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
716.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
717.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
718.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
719.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
720.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
721.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	18 
722.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
723.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
724.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
725.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
726.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
727.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
728.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
729.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
730.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
731.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	18 
732.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
733.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
734.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
735.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
736.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
737.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
738.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
739.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
740.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
741.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
742.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
743.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
744.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
745.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
746.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
747.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
748.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
749.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	17 
750.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
751.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
752.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
753.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
754.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
755.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	16 
756.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
757.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
758.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	16 
759.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
760.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
761.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
762.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
763.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
764.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
765.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
766.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
767.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
768.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
769.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	16 
770.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
771.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
772.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
773.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
774.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
775.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
776.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
777.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
778.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
779.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
780.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
781.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
782.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
783.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
784.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
785.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
786.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	15 
787.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
788.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
789.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
790.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
791.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	15 
792.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
793.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
794.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
795.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
796.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
797.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
798.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
799.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
*800.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 *
801.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
802.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
803.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
804.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
805.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
806.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
807.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
808.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
809.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
810.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
811.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
812.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
813.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
814.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
815.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
816.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
817.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
818.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
819.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
820.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
821.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
822.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	14 
823.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
824.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
825.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
826.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
827.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
828.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
829.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
830.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
831.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
832.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
833.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
834.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
835.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
836.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
837.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
838.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	13 
839.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
840.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
841.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
842.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	13 
843.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
844.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
845.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
846.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
847.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
848.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
849.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
850.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
851.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
852.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
853.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
854.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
855.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
856.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	12 
857.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
858.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
859.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
860.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
861.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
862.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
863.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
864.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
865.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
866.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
867.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
868.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
869.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
870.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
871.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
872.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
873.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
874.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
875.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
876.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
877.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
878.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
879.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	12 
880.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
881.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
882.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
883.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
884.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
885.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
886.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
887.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
888.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
889.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	11 
890.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
891.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	11 
892.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
893.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
894.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
895.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
896.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
897.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
898.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
899.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
*900.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 *
901.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
902.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
903.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
904.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
905.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
906.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
907.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
908.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
909.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
910.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
911.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
912.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
913.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
914.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
915.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	11 
916.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
917.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
918.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
919.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	10 
920.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	10 
921.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
922.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
923.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
924.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
925.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
926.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
927.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
928.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
929.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
930.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	10 
931.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
932.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
933.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	10 
934.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
935.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
936.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
937.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
938.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
939.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
940.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
941.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
942.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
943.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
944.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
945.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
946.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
947.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
948.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
949.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	10 
950.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	10 
951.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
952.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
953.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
954.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
955.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
956.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
957.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
958.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
959.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
960.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
961.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
962.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
963.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
964.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
965.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
966.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	10 
967.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
968.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
969.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
970.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
971.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
972.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
973.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	9 
974.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
975.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
976.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
977.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
978.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
979.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
980.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
981.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
982.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
983.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
984.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
985.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
986.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
987.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
988.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9	 
989.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
990.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
991.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
992.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
993.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
994.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
995.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
996.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
997.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
998.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
999.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
*1000.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 *
1001.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1002.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1003.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1004.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1005.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1006.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1007.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1008.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1009.	DianaPrincofWalesGB,01.07.61 inSandringham/GB,+13.08.1997	9 
1010.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1011.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	9 
1012.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1013.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1014.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1015.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1016.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1017.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1018.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1019.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1020.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1021.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1022.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1023.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1024.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1025.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
1026.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1027.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1028.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1029.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1030.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1031.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1032.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	9 
1033.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1034.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1035.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1036.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1037.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1038.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1039.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1040.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1041.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1042.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1043.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1044.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1045.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1046.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1047.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1048.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1049.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1050.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1051.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1052.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1053.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1054.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1055.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1056.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1057.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1058.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1059.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1060.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1061.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1062.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1063.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1064.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1065.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1066.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1067.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1068.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1069.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1070.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1071.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1072.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1073.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1074.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1075.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1076.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1077.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1078.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1079.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1080.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1081.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1082.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1083.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1084.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1085.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1086.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1087.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1088.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1089.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1090.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1091.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1092.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1093.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1094.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1095.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1096.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1097.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1098.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1099.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
*1100.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 *
1101.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1102.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1103.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1104.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1105.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1106.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1107.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1108.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1109.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1110.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1111.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1112.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1113.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1114.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1115.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1116.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1117.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1118.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	8 
1119.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1120.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1121.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1122.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1123.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1124.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1125.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1126.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1127.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1128.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1129.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1130.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1131.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1132.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1133.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1134.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1135.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1136.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1137.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1138.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1139.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1140.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1141.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	7 
1142.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1143.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1144.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1145.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1146.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1147.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1148.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	7 
1149.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1150.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1151.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1152.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1153.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1154.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1155.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1156.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1157.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1158.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1159.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1160.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1161.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1162.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1163.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1164.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1165.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1166.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1167.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1168.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	7 
1169.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1170.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1171.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1172.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1173.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1174.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1175.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1176.	Lexi Belle,	USA, 05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1177.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1178.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1179.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1180.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1181.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1182.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1183.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1184.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1185.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1186.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1187.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1188.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1189.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1190.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1191.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1192.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1193.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1194.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1195.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1196.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1197.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1198.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1199.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
*1200.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 *
1201.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1202.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1203.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1204.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1205.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1206.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1207.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1208.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1209.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1210.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1211.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1212.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1213.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1214.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1215.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1216.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1217.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1218.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1219.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1220.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1221.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1222.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1223.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1224.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1225.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1226.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1227.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1228.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1229.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1230.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1231.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1232.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1233.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1234.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	6 
1235.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1236.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1237.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1238.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1239.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	6 
1240.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1241.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1242.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1243.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1244.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1245.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1246.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1247.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1248.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1249.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1250.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1251.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1252.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1253.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1254.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1255.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1256.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1257.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1258.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1259.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1260.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1261.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1262.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1263.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1264.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1265.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1266.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1267.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1268.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1269.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1270.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1271.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1272.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1273.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1274.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1275.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1276.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1277.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1278.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1279.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1280.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1281.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1282.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1283.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1284.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1285.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1286.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1287.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5 
1288.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1289.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1290.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1291.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1292.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1293.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1294.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1295.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1296.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1297.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1298.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1299.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
*1300.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 *
1301.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1302.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1303.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1304.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1305.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1306.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1307.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1308.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1309.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1310.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1311.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1312.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1313.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1314.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1315.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1316.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1317.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1318.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	5 
1319.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1320.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1321.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1322.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1323.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1324.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1325.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1326.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1327.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1328.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1329.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1330.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1331.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1332.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1333.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1334.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1335.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1336.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1337.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1338.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1339.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1340.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1341.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1342.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1343.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1344.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1345.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1346.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4	 
1347.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1348.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1349.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1350.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1351.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1352.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1353.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1354.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1355.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1356.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1357.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1358.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1359.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1360.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1361.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1362.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1363.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1364.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1365.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1366.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1367.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1368.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1369.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1370.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1371.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	4 
1372.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1373.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1374.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1375.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1376.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1377.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1378.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1379.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1380.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1381.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1382.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1383.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1384.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1385.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1386.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1387.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1388.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1389.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1390.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1391.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1392.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1393.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1394.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1395.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1396.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1397.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1398.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1399.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
*1400.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 *
1401.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1402.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1403.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1404.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1405.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1406.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1407.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1408.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1409.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1410.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1411.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1412.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1413.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1414.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1415.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1416.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1417.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1418.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1419.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1420.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1421.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1422.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1423.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1424.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1425.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1426.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1427.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1428.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1429.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1430.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1431.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1432.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1433.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1434.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1435.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1436.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	3 
1437.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1438.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1439.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1440.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1441.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1442.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1443.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1444.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1445.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1446.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1447.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1448.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1449.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1450.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1451.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1452.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1453.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1454.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1455.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	3 
1456.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1457.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1458.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1459.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1460.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1461.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1462.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1463.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1464.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1465.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1466.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1467.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1468.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1469.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1470.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1471.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1472.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1473.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1474.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1475.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1476.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1477.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1478.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1479.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1480.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1481.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1482.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1483.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1484.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1485.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1486.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1487.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1488.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1489.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	3 
1490.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1491.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1492.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1493.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1494.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1495.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1496.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1497.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1498.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1499.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
*1500.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 *
1501.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1502.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1503.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1504.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1505.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1506.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1507.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1508.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1509.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1510.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1511.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1512.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1513.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1514.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1515.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1516.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1517.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1518.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1519.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1520.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1521.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1522.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1523.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1524.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1525.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1526.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1527.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1528.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1529.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1530.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1531.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1532.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1533.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1534.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1535.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1536.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1537.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1538.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1539.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1540.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1541.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1542.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1543.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1544.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1545.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1546.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1547.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1548.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1549.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1550.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1551.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1552.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1553.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1554.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1555.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1556.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1557.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1558.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1559.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1560.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1561.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1562.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1563.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1564.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1565.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1566.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1567.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1568.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1569.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1570.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1571.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1572.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1573.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1574.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1575.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1576.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1577.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1578.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1579.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1580.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1581.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1582.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1583.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1584.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1585.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1586.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1587.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1588.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1589.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1590.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1591.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1592.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1593.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1594.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1595.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1596.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1597.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 /1 
1598.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1599.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
*1600.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 *
1601.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1602.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1603.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1604.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1605.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1606.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1607.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1608.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1609.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1610.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1611.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1612.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1613.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1614.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1615.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1616.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1617.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1618.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1619.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1620.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1621.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1622.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1623.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	1 
1624.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1625.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1626.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1627.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1628.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1629.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1630.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1631.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1632.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1633.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1634.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1635.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1636.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1637.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1638.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1639.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1640.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1641.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1642.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1643.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1644.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1645.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1646.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1647.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1648.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1649.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1650.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1651.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1652.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1653.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1654.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1655.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1656.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1657.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1658.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1659.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1660.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1661.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1662.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1663.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1664.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1665.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1666.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1667.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1668.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1669.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1670.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1671.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1672.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1673.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1674.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1675.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1676.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1677.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1678.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1679.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1680.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1681.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1682.	Vanessa Marcil, USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
*1683.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1942
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1505
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1330
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1310
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1029
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	954
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	866
9.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	821
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 789

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2546
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2410
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1472
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1451
5.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
6.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1334
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1182
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1003
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	997



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Death Row (5 Apr. 2015)

Kommt Leute, gebt 



 *Hayley Williams* 



ein paar Punkte und schon ist sie in den Top 100!


----------



## congo64 (5 Apr. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Kommt Leute, gebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ist sie ja eigentlich schon, punktgleich zumindest....

FROHE OSTERN *


----------



## Don Sven (5 Apr. 2015)

Zu Ostern lege ich Euch 10 schöne Eier:

1. Helen Woigk, geb. ??.07.1991 in Konstanz





2. Muriel Baumeister





3. Lena Gercke





4. Hilary Duff





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Sasha Grey





7. Scarlett Johansson





8. Sarah Bogen





9. Anja Schüte





10. Alyssa Milano


----------



## dabi (6 Apr. 2015)

1.Megan Fox
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Sylvie van der vaart
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Adriana Lima
8.Jennifer Lopez
9.Jessica Biel
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## maggi77 (6 Apr. 2015)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Sophia Thomalla
3. Joanna Krupa
4. Joelina Drews
5. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
6. Lauren Pope
7. Angela Karpova
8. Adrianne Curry
9. Monica Bellucci
10.Carmen Electra


----------



## STF (6 Apr. 2015)

Meine Sandra + 9 Liste für April:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Jennifer Aniston
3. Nikkala Stott
4. Silvia Laubenbacher
5. Gisele Bündchen
6. Melanie Walsh
7. Bettina von Schimmelmann
8. Anne Igartiburu
9. Maria Furtwängler
10. Marie Bäumer


----------



## hsvmann (7 Apr. 2015)

*04/15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
(ich habe mitgelesen  )
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## StefanKa (8 Apr. 2015)

So sieht es bei mir im April 2015 aus:

1. Jessica Ginkel





2. Valea Scalabrino





3. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





4. Lena Gercke





5. Janina Uhse





6. Yana Gercke





7. Diane Willems





8. Renée Weibel





9. Annika Kipp





10. Kathy Weber


----------



## Sachse (11 Apr. 2015)

April-Liste 

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Chloe Bennet
5. Rita Ora
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Julianne Hough
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Ellie Goulding


----------



## Cradlerocker (11 Apr. 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nora Holstad
5) Trish Stratus
6) Sophia Thomalla
7) Nadine Keßler
8) Selena Gomez
9) Rita Ora
10) Helene Fischer


----------



## Ralf1972 (13 Apr. 2015)

April 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Pinar Tanrikolu
3.	Annika Zimmermann
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Catherine Mountbatten
6.	Emma Watson
7.	Mirjam Weichselbraun
8.	Janin Reinhardt
9.	Frauke Ludowig
10.	Susan LInk


----------



## Ryan Atwood (13 Apr. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Victoria Justice
3.) Janina Uhse
4.) Katy Perry
5.) Caroline Wozniacki
6.) Mila Kunis
7.) Olivia Wilde
8.) Yvonne Strahovski
9.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Eva Green


----------



## flaix1991 (15 Apr. 2015)

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Jessica Alba
3. Mila Kunis
4. Muriel Baumeister
5. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
6. Jana Ina Zarrella
7. Inez Björg David
8. Katie Holmes
9. Christina Aguilera
10. Miriam Pielhau


----------



## mattze87 (18 Apr. 2015)

1. Evangeline Lilly
2. Katy Perry
3. Liv Tyler
4. Bridget Regan
5. Kristen Stewart
6. Rose Leslie
7. Natalie Dormer
8. Annica Hansen
9. Margot Robbie
10.A.J. Cook


----------



## ch2004 (22 Apr. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *April 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Romy Hiller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susannne Langhans
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Julia Niharika-Sen


----------



## Anakin (23 Apr. 2015)

1. Lejla-X (Schoen)
2. Zooey Deschanel
3. Helene Fischer
4. Kaylani Lei
5. Saraya-Jade Bevis
6. Christina Jolie
7. Georgia Jones
8. Alida Kurras
9. Alina Merkau
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## pofgo (26 Apr. 2015)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Selena Gomez


----------



## gaertner23 (26 Apr. 2015)

hier mein April-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Eva Mähl
3. Anita Hofmann
4. Anja Petzold
5. Miriam Lange
6. Annett Möller
7. Sandra Thier
8. Petra Schwarzenberg
9. Bettina Cramer und Marlene Lufen
10. Anja Heyde


----------



## Devilfish (26 Apr. 2015)

April 2015

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Hayley Williams
3. Demi Lovato
4. Selena Gomez
5. Hilary Duff
6. Bridgit Mendler (Dec 18, 1992, Washington D.C.)
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Taylor Swift
9. Carly Rae Jepsen
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## Cav (27 Apr. 2015)

Mein April-2015-Voting

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alex Morgan




3. Sylvie Meis




4. Stana Katic




5. Ashley Greene




6. Cobie Smulders




7. Michelle Keegan




8. Jessica Gomes




9. Rosie Huntington-Whitley




10. Jamie Lynn Sigler




10. Julia Görges




10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Hehnii (27 Apr. 2015)

Hier meine Aprilwertung 2015:


1. Hayley Atwell 





 

2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Emily Osment
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Reese Witherspoon
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Kimberley Garner
10.Diane Kruger  .....ist wieder in die Top10 gerutscht wegen ihrem sexy Auftritt beim Coachella Valley Music & Arts Festival


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2015)

April 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Emily Osment
Lindsay Ellingson
Kelli Berglund
Ryan Newman
Victoria Justice
Katherine McNamara
Blake Lively
Kate Bock, CDN, 30.01.1993 in Vancouver/CDN


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.04.2015 22:12 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2561 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2436 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1951 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1476 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1453 
7.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1352 
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1345 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1315 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1186 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1037 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1013 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	997 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	970 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	882 
18.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	866 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	863 
21.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	859 
22.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	838 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	789 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	772 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	699 
29.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
30.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	647 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	640 
32.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	628 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	614 
34.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	611 
35.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	608 
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	605 
37.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
38.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	589 
39.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	561 
41.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	553 
43.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
44.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	533 
45.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
46.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	494 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	481 
50.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	477 
51.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	477 
52.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	477 
53.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	475 
54.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	472 
55.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	465 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	461 
58.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	457 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	454 
60.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
61.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
63.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	426 
65.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
66.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	419 
67.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
68.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
69.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	403 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	402 
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
73.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	385 
75.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	383 
76.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	380 
77.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	363 
78.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	360 
79.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	358 
80.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	356 
81.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	351 
82.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
83.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	348 
84.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	341 
85.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	339 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	337 
87.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	332 
88.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
89.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	325 
90.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
91.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	323 
92.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
93.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	321 
94.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
95.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	317 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	316 
97.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
98.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
99.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	314 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 *
101.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	308 
102.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
103.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	305 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	302 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	301 
106.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	294 
107.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
108.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	291 
109.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
110.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	288 
111.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
112.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
113.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	286 
115.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
116.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	285 
117.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	283 
118.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	280 
119.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
120.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
121.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
122.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
123.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
124.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	261 
125.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	261 
126.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	260 
127.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	259 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	256 
129.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
130.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	251 
131.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	250 
132.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
133.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	243 
134.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
135.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	242 
136.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	241 
137.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	238 
138.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	237 
139.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	236 
141.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	236 
142.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	234 
143.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	232 
144.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
145.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	231 
146.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
147.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
148.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
149.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
150.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	219 
151.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	218 
153.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
154.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
155.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	209 
156.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
157.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	204 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	202 
159.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
160.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
161.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
162.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	197 
163.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
164.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
165.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	187 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	186 
167.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	186 
168.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
169.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
170.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	185 
171.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
172.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
173.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	182 
174.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
175.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
176.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	179 
177.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
178.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
179.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
180.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
181.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
182.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	174 
183.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
184.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	170 
185.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	169 
186.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
187.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
188.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
190.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	164 
192.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
193.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
194.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
195.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	159 
196.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	159 
197.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
198.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	158 
199.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 
*200.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 *
201.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
202.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	156 
203.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
204.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
205.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	153 
206.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	151 
207.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	151 
208.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	151 
209.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	151 
210.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	150 
211.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
212.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	149 
213.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
214.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	148 
215.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	148 
216.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
217.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	143 
218.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
219.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
220.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	141 
221.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
222.	CatherineMountbattenWindson(geb.Middleton)GB,06.01.82inReading/GB,	139 
223.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	136 
224.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	134 
225.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
226.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
227.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
228.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	130 
229.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	130 
230.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
231.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
232.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
233.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	128 
234.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	128 
235.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	127 
236.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	126 
237.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	126 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	126 
239.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
240.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	124 
241.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	123 
242.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
243.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	123 
244.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
245.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
246.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
247.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	119 
248.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	117 
250.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
251.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
252.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	115 
253.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
254.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	115 
255.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	113 
256.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	112 
257.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
258.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	111 
259.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
260.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
261.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
262.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
263.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
264.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
265.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
266.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
267.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
268.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	105 
269.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
270.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
271.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	103 
272.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
273.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
274.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	103 
275.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	102 
276.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
277.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	100 
278.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
279.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
280.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
281.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	97 
282.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
283.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	97 
284.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
285.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
286.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
287.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
288.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	94 
289.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
290.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
291.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
292.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	91 
293.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
294.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
295.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
296.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
297.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	88 
298.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
299.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	88 
*300.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 *
301.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	86 
302.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
303.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	85 
304.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	85 
305.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	84 
306.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
307.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
308.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
309.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
310.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
311.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
312.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
313.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
314.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
315.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
316.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
317.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	79 
318.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
319.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
320.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
321.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
322.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	79 
323.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	79 
324.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
325.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
326.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	78 
327.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
328.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
329.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
330.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	77 
331.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
332.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	76 
333.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
334.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	75 
335.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
336.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
337.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
338.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	75 
339.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	74 
340.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
341.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	73 
342.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
343.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	73 
344.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
345.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
346.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	72 
347.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
348.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
349.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
350.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
351.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
352.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	69 
353.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	69 
354.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
355.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
356.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	68 
357.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
358.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	67 
359.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
360.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	67 
361.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	67 
362.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	66 
363.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
364.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
365.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
366.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	64 
367.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
368.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	64 
369.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
370.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	64 
371.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
372.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	63 
373.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
374.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	63 
375.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
376.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
377.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	63 
378.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	63 
379.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	62 
380.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	62 
381.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
382.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
383.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
384.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
385.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	60 
386.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
387.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
388.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	59 
389.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	59 
390.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
391.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
392.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
393.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
394.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
395.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	57 
396.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
397.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
398.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
399.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
*400.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 *
401.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
402.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	55 
403.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	55 
404.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
405.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
406.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
407.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
408.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	54 
409.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
410.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
411.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
412.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
413.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
414.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
415.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
416.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	52 
417.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	52 
418.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
419.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
420.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	52 
421.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
422.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
423.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
424.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	51 
425.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
426.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
427.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
428.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	51 
429.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
430.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	49 
431.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	49 
432.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
433.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
434.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	48 
435.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
436.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	48 
437.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	48 
438.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
439.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
440.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	47 
441.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
442.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
443.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
444.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
445.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	46 
446.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
447.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
448.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
449.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	46 
450.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	45 
451.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
452.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
453.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
454.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
455.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	45 
456.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
457.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
458.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
459.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
460.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
461.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
462.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
463.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
464.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
465.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
466.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
467.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
468.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
469.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
470.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	43 
471.	Eva Imhof,	D, 1978 in Darmstadt/D,	43 
472.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
473.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
474.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
475.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
476.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
477.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
478.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	42 
479.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
480.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
481.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	41 
482.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
483.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
484.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	40 
485.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	40 
486.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
487.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
488.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	40 
489.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
490.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
491.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
492.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
493.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	39 
494.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	39 
495.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	39 
496.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
497.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
498.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
499.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
*500.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 *
501.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
502.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
503.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
504.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
505.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	37 
506.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
507.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
508.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
509.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	37 
510.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
511.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
512.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
513.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
514.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
515.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	36 
516.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
517.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
518.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	35 
519.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
520.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
521.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
522.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	35 
523.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
524.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	35 
525.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
526.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
527.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
528.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	34 
529.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
530.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
531.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
532.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	34 
533.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
534.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
535.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
536.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	34 
537.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
538.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
539.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	33 
540.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	33 
541.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
542.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
543.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
544.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
545.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
546.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
547.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
548.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
549.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
550.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
551.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
552.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
553.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	31 
554.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
555.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
556.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
557.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
558.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	30 
559.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
560.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
561.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
562.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
563.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
564.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
565.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
566.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
567.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
568.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	29 
569.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	29 
570.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
571.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
572.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
573.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
574.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
575.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
576.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
577.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
578.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
579.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	28 
580.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	28 
581.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	28 
582.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	28 
583.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
584.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
585.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	27 
586.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
587.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
588.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	27 
589.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
590.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
591.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
592.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
593.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
594.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
595.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
596.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
597.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	27 
598.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
599.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
*600.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 *
601.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
602.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
603.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
604.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
605.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
606.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	26 
607.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
608.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
609.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
610.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
611.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
612.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
613.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
614.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
615.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	25 
616.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
617.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
618.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
619.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
620.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
621.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
622.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
623.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
624.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
625.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
626.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
627.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
628.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
629.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
630.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
631.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
632.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
633.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
634.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
635.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
636.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
637.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
638.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
639.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
640.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
641.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
642.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	23 
643.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
644.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
645.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
646.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	22 
647.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
648.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
649.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
650.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
651.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
652.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
653.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
654.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
655.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
656.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
657.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
658.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
659.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
660.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
661.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
662.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
663.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
664.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
665.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	21 
666.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
667.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
668.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
669.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
670.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
671.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
672.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
673.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
674.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
675.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
676.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
677.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
678.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
679.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
680.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
681.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
682.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
683.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
684.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
685.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	20 
686.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
687.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	20 
688.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
689.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
690.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	20 
691.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
692.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
693.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
694.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
695.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	19 
696.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
697.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
698.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
699.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
*700.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 *
701.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
702.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
703.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
704.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
705.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	19 
706.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
707.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
708.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
709.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
710.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
711.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
712.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
713.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
714.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
715.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
716.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
717.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
718.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
719.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	19 
720.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
721.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
722.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
723.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
724.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
725.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
726.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
727.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	18 
728.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
729.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
730.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
731.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
732.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
733.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
734.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
735.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
736.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
737.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
738.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
739.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
740.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	18 
741.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
742.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
743.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
744.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
745.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	17 
746.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	17 
747.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
748.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
749.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
750.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
751.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
752.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
753.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	17 
754.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
755.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
756.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
757.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	16 
758.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
759.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
760.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
761.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
762.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
763.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
764.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
765.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
766.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	16 
767.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	16 
768.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
769.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
770.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
771.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
772.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
773.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
774.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
775.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
776.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
777.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
778.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
779.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
780.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
781.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
782.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
783.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
784.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	15 
785.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
786.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
787.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
788.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
789.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
790.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
791.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
792.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
793.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
794.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
795.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
796.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
797.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	15 
798.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
799.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
*800.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 *
801.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
802.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
803.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	15 
804.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
805.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
806.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
807.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
808.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
809.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
810.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
811.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
812.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
813.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
814.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
815.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
816.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
817.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
818.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
819.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	14 
820.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
821.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
822.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
823.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
824.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
825.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
826.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
827.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
828.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
829.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
830.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
831.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
832.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
833.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
834.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
835.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
836.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
837.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
838.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
839.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
840.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
841.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
842.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
843.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
844.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
845.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
846.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
847.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	13 
848.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
849.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
850.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
851.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
852.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
853.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	13 
854.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
855.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
856.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
857.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
858.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
859.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
860.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	13 
861.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
862.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
863.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
864.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
865.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
866.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
867.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
868.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	12 
869.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
870.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
871.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
872.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	12 
873.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
874.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
875.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
876.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
877.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
878.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
879.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
880.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
881.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	12 
882.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
883.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
884.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
885.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
886.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
887.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
888.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	12 
889.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
890.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
891.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
892.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
893.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
894.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	11 
895.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
896.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
897.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
898.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
899.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
*900.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 *
901.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
902.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
903.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
904.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
905.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
906.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
907.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
908.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
909.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
910.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
911.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
912.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
913.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
914.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
915.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
916.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
917.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
918.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
919.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
920.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
921.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
922.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	11 
923.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
924.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
925.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
926.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
927.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
928.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	10 
929.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
930.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
931.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
932.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
933.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
934.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
935.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
936.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
937.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
938.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
939.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
940.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
941.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
942.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 10 
943.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
944.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
945.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
946.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
947.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
948.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
949.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	10 
950.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
951.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
952.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
953.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
954.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
955.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	10 
956.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
957.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
958.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
959.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
960.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
961.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
962.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
963.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
964.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
965.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
966.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
967.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
968.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
969.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
970.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	10 
971.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
972.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
973.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
974.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
975.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
976.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
977.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
978.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
979.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
980.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
981.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
982.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
983.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
984.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
985.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
986.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
987.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
988.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
989.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
990.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
991.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
992.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
993.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
994.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
995.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
996.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
997.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
998.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
999.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
*1000.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 *
1001.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1002.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1003.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1004.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1005.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1006.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1007.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1008.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1009.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1010.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1011.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1012.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1013.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1014.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1015.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1016.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1017.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1018.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1019.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1020.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1021.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1022.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1023.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1024.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1025.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1026.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1027.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1028.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1029.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1030.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1031.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1032.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1033.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1034.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	9 
1035.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1036.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1037.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1038.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1039.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1040.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1041.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1042.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1043.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1044.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1045.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1046.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1047.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1048.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1049.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1050.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1051.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1052.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1053.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1054.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1055.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1056.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1057.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1058.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1059.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1060.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1061.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1062.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1063.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1064.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1065.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1066.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1067.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1068.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1069.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1070.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1071.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1072.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	8 
1073.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1074.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1075.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1076.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1077.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1078.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1079.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1080.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1081.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1082.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1083.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1084.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1085.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1086.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1087.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1088.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1089.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1090.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1091.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1092.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1093.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1094.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1095.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1096.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1097.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1098.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1099.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
*1100.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 *
1101.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1102.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1103.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1104.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1105.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1106.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1107.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	8 
1108.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1109.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1110.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1111.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1112.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1113.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1114.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	8 
1115.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1116.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1117.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1118.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1119.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1120.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1121.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1122.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1123.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1124.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1125.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1126.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1127.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1128.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1129.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1130.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1131.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1132.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1133.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1134.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1135.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1136.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1137.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1138.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1139.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1140.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1141.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1142.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	7 
1143.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1144.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1145.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1146.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1147.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1148.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1149.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1150.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1151.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1152.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1153.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1154.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1155.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1156.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1157.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1158.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1159.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1160.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1161.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1162.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1163.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1164.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1165.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1166.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1167.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1168.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1169.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1170.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1171.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1172.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1173.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1174.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1175.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1176.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1177.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1178.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1179.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1180.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1181.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1182.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1183.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1184.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1185.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1186.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1187.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1188.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1189.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1190.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1191.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1192.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1193.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1194.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1195.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1196.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1197.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1198.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1199.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
*1200.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 *
1201.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1202.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1203.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1204.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1205.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1206.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1207.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1208.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1209.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1210.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1211.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1212.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1213.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1214.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1215.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1216.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1217.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1218.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1219.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1220.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1221.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1222.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1223.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1224.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1225.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1226.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1227.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1228.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1229.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1230.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1231.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1232.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1233.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1234.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1235.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1236.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1237.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1238.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1239.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1240.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1241.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1242.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1243.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1244.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1245.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1246.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1247.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1248.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1249.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1250.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1251.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1252.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1253.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1254.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1255.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1256.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1257.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1258.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1259.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1260.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1261.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1262.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1263.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1264.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1265.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1266.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1267.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	5 
1268.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1269.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1270.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1271.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1272.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	5 
1273.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1274.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1275.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1276.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1277.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1278.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1279.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1280.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1281.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1282.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1283.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1284.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1285.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1286.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1287.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1288.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1289.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1290.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1291.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1292.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1293.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1294.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1295.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1296.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1297.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1298.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1299.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
*1300.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 *
1301.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1302.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1303.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1304.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1305.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1306.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1307.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1308.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1309.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1310.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1311.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1312.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1313.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1314.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1315.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1316.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1317.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1318.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1319.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5 
1320.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1321.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1322.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1323.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1324.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1325.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1326.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1327.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1328.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1329.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1330.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1331.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1332.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1333.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1334.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1335.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1336.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1337.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1338.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1339.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1340.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1341.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1342.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1343.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1344.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1345.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1346.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1347.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1348.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1349.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1350.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1351.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1352.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1353.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1354.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1355.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1356.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1357.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1358.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1359.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1360.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1361.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4 
1362.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1363.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1364.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1365.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1366.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1367.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1368.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1369.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1370.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1371.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1372.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1373.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1374.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1375.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1376.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1377.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1378.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1379.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1380.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1381.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1382.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1383.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4 
1384.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1385.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1386.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1387.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1388.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1389.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1390.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1391.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1392.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1393.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1394.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1395.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1396.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1397.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1398.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1399.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
*1400.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 *
1401.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1402.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1403.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1404.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1405.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1406.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1407.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1408.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1409.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1410.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1411.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1412.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1413.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1414.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1415.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1416.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1417.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1418.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1419.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1420.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1421.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1422.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1423.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1424.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1425.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1426.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1427.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1428.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1429.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1430.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1431.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1432.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1433.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1434.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1435.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1436.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1437.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1438.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1439.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1440.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	3 
1441.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1442.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1443.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1444.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1445.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1446.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1447.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1448.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1449.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1450.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1451.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1452.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1453.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1454.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1455.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1456.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1457.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1458.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1459.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1460.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1461.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1462.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1463.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1464.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1465.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1466.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1467.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1468.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1469.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1470.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1471.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1472.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1473.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1474.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1475.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1476.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1477.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1478.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1479.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1480.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1481.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1482.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1483.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1484.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1485.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	3 
1486.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1487.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1488.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1489.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1490.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1491.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1492.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1493.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1494.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1495.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1496.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1497.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1498.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1499.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
*1500.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 *
1501.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1502.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1503.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1504.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	2 
1505.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1506.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1507.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1508.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1509.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1510.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1511.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1512.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1513.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1514.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1515.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1516.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1517.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1518.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1519.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1520.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1521.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1522.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1523.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1524.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1525.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1526.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1527.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1528.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1529.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1530.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1531.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1532.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1533.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1534.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1535.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1536.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1537.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1538.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1539.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1540.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1541.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1542.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	2 
1543.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1544.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1545.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1546.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1547.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1548.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1549.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1550.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1551.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1552.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1553.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1554.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1555.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1556.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1557.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1558.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1559.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1560.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1561.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1562.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1563.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1564.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1565.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1566.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1567.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1568.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1569.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1570.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1571.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1572.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1573.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1574.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1575.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1576.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1577.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1578.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1579.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1580.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1581.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1582.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1583.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1584.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1585.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1586.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1587.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1588.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1589.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 1 
1590.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1591.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1592.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1593.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1594.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1595.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1596.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1597.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1598.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1599.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
*1600.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 *
1601.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1602.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1603.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1604.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1605.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1606.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1607.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1608.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1609.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1610.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1611.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1612.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1613.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1614.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1615.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1616.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1617.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1618.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1619.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1620.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1621.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1622.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1623.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1624.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1625.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1626.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1627.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1628.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1629.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1630.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1631.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1632.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1633.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1634.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1635.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1636.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1637.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1638.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1639.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1640.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1641.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1642.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1643.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1644.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1645.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1646.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1647.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1648.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1649.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1650.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1651.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1652.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1653.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1654.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1655.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1656.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1657.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1658.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1659.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1660.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1661.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1662.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1663.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1664.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1665.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1666.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1667.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1668.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1669.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1670.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1671.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1672.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1673.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1674.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1675.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1676.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1677.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1678.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	1 
1679.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1680.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1681.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1682.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1683.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1684.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1685.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1686.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1687.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1688.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1689.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1951
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1345
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1315
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1037
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	970
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	866
9.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	838
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 789

*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2561
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2436
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1476
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1453
5.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1352
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1186
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1013
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	997



*Gruß congo64 und Walt	*


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Apr. 2015)

*Mai 2015

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Victoria Justice

5. Katja Woywood

6. Parminder Nagra

7. Kirsten Dunst

8. Ellen Pompeo

9. Avril Lavigne

10. Ilka Bessin*​


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2015)

Für Mai

1. Olivia Wilde



 

 

 

2. Gemma Arterton 


 

 
3. Dianna Agron


 

 
4. Charlize Theron


 

 
5. Jennifer Morrison


 

 
6. Kate Winslet


 

 
7. Elizabeth Banks


 

 
8. Gillian Anderson


 

 
9. Jeri Ryan


 

 
10. January Jones


 

 
​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Mai 2015)

Mai Voting

1. Mila Kunis
2. Alina Merkau
3. Annika Kipp
4. Serena Salecker
5. Magdalena Voigt
6. Alida Kurras
7. Victoria Justice
8. Natalya Neidhart
9. Janina Uhse
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## tino2003 (1 Mai 2015)

Mai-Voting:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*





2. Stefanie Heinzmann
3. Chloe Moretz
4. Linda Marlen Runge
5. Elizabeth Olsen
6. Taylor Swift
7. Alessandra Ambrosio
8. Kristen Stewart
9. Victoria Justice
10. Josefine Preuß


----------



## STF (1 Mai 2015)

Meine Mai Top 10: 

1. Sandra Thier 
2. Sabrina Staubitz
3. Jennifer Aniston 
4. Zooey Deschanel
5. Nikkala Stott
6. Silvia Laubenbacher
7. Anna Heesch
8. Melanie Walsh
9. Ruth Moschner
10. Cobie Smulders


----------



## tort3 (1 Mai 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Engels
4. Angelina Heger
5. Joelina Drews
6. Diane Willems
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Katy Perry
9. Jana Skolina
10. Senna Guemmour


----------



## brian69 (1 Mai 2015)

*Mai 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Camilla Belle
3. Eva Green
4. Rosamund Pike*

*5. Hayley Atwell
6. Jennifer Lawrence 
7. Margot Robbie*

*8. Heather Graham
9. Stana Katic
10. Amy Adams*​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Mai 2015)

Mai 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*








2. A.J. Cook
3. Sydney Sierota
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Chloe Moretz
6. Victoria Justice
7. Rachel Nichols
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Beth Behrs
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## hsvmann (1 Mai 2015)

05/15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2015)

> April
> 
> 01. Diane Kruger
> 02. Sarah Gadon
> ...



*1. Diane Kruger (-)*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon (-)*



 

*3. Ilse DeLange (-)*



 

*4. Sylvia Hoeks (-)*



 

*5. Lily James (-)*



 

*6. Rachael Taylor (-)*



 

*7. Felicity Jones (-)*



 

*8. Danika Yarosh (-)*



 

*9. Vita (Vitalina) Sidorkina (new), RUS, 20.03.95 in ???/RUS*





*10. Taylor Schilling (-1)*


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Mai 2015)

Der Mai ist gekommen...

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Birgit Klaus
3 Sabine Sauer
4 Yve Fehring
5 Patricia Küll
6 Laura Dünnwald
7 Sandra Thier
8 Catherine Vogel
9 Jule Gölsdorf
10 Marlene Lufen


----------



## Afefan (2 Mai 2015)

1. Andrea Petkovic
2. Emma Watson
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Annika Zimmermann
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Alina Merkau
8. Eva Maria Lemke
9. Garbine Muguruza
10. Julia Görges
10. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Mai 2015)

*Mai 2015​*
01. Taylor Swift
02. Sophie Turner
03. Victoria Justice
04. Chloe Grace Moretz
05. Hayley Williams
06. Kristen Stewart
07. Emma Watson
08. Bella Thorne
09. Rihanna
10. Avril Lavigne​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Mai 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Victoria Justice
3.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
4.) Mila Kunis
5.) Caroline Wozniacki
6.) Olivia Wilde
7.) Angela Finger Erben
8.) Yvonne Strahovski
9.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Eva Green


----------



## maggi77 (2 Mai 2015)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Adrianne Curry
3. Sophia Thomalla
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Mariah Carey
7. Tamara Eccelstone
8. Mandy Lange
9. Micaela Schäfer
10.Courtney Stodden


----------



## kamy (2 Mai 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Maria Voskania	
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Pinar Atalay	*


----------



## Nusspli (3 Mai 2015)

1. Melanie Leupolz 
2. Laure Boulleau
3. Josephine Henning 
4. Nadine Keßler 
5. Lena Lotzen
6. Gina Lewandowski
7. Kosovare Asllani
8. Ali Riley
9. Lena Goeßling 
10. Lotta Schelin


----------



## Cherubini (4 Mai 2015)

1. Jennifer Knäble
2. Annemarie Carpendale
3. Kelly Brook
4. Julia Görges
5. Lisa Tomaschewsky
6. Kristen Stewart
7. Eugenie Bouchard
8. Friederike Becht
9. Nikki Bella
10. Kate Mara
10. Ruby O. Fee


----------



## Schweizer (4 Mai 2015)

Mai 2015

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Kaya Scodelario
Sarah Gadon
Lyndsy Fonseca
Emmy Rossum
Elizabeth Banks
Leigh Lezark
Heather Graham
Katie Holmes

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## congo64 (5 Mai 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev 


 
7.	Shay Mitchell 



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Minka Kelly



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Shenae Grimes



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## Toolman (5 Mai 2015)

1. Martha Hunt
2. Stella Maxwell
3. Sara Sampaio
4. Romee Strijd, NED, 19.07.1995 in Zoetermeer
5. Elsa Hosk
6. Taylor Marie Hill, USA, 05.03.1996 in Colorado
7. Jasmine Tookes, USA, 01.02.1991 in Huntington Beach
8. Monika Jagaciak, POL, 15.01.1994 in Posen
9. Katya "Kate" Grigorieva, RUS, 15.09.1989 in Olenegorsk
10. Lais Ribeiro


----------



## congo64 (5 Mai 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 05.05.2015 22:45 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2561 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2475 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1952 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1487 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1461 
7.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1377 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1357 
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1337 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1194 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1064 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1023 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1018 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	973 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	882 
18.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
19.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	866 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	865 
21. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
22.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	857 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	789 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	772 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	748 
27.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	703 
29.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	683 
30.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	647 
32.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	636 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	631 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	628 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	613 
36.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	608 
37.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
38.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	589 
39.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
40.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	561 
41.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	553 
43.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	543 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
45.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
46.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
47.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
48.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	494 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	493 
50.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	489 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	483 
52.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	479 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	477 
54.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	472 
55.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	470 
56.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	466 
57.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
58.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	465 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	455 
60.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
61.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	435 
64.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
65.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
66.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	419 
67.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	408 
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	408 
69.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
70.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
73.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	390 
74.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
75.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	386 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	383 
77.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	370 
78.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	361 
79.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	360 
80.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	359 
81.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	358 
82.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	358 
83.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	355 
84.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	349 
85.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	348 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	343 
87.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	342 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	339 
89.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	332 
90.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
91.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	330 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	325 
93.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
94.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
95.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	319 
97.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	317 
98.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
99.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 *
101.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	308 
102.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
103.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	305 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	302 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	301 
106.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	294 
107.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
108.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	291 
109.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
110.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	288 
111.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
112.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
113.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	286 
115.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
116.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	285 
117.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
118.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	280 
119.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
120.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
121.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	272 
122.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	268 
123.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
124.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
125.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	261 
126.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	261 
127.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	260 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	259 
129.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	258 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	256 
131.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
132.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	251 
133.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	247 
134.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
135.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	245 
136.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	243 
137.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	238 
139.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	237 
140.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	237 
141.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
142.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	236 
143.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	236 
144.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	234 
145.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
146.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
147.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
148.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	222 
150.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
151.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	218 
153.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	217 
154.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
155.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
156.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
157.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	205 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	205 
159.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	204 
160.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
161.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
162.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
163.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	197 
164.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
165.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
166.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	190 
167.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	189 
168.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	187 
169.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	186 
170.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	186 
171.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
172.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
173.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
174.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
175.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	182 
176.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
177.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	179 
178.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	178 
179.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
180.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
181.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
182.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	176 
183.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
184.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
185.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
186.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
187.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
188.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
190.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	165 
191.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
192.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	164 
193.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	164 
194.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
195.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
196.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	162 
197.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
198.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
199.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	158 
*200.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	157 *
201.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
202.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
203.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	156 
204.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	156 
205.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	155 
206.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	155 
207.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
208.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	153 
209.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	151 
210.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	151 
211.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	150 
212.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
213.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	149 
214.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
215.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	148 
216.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	145 
218.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	144 
219.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
220.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
221.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
222.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	139 
223.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	137 
224.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	136 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	134 
226.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
227.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	132 
228.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
229.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	130 
230.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
231.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
232.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
233.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	128 
234.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	128 
235.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	127 
236.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	127 
237.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	126 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	126 
239.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
240.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	125 
241.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	124 
242.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	123 
243.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
244.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
245.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
246.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
247.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	119 
248.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	119 
249.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	119 
250.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
251.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	117 
252.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
253.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
254.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
255.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	115 
256.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	114 
257.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	113 
258.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	112 
259.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
260.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
261.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	109 
262.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	109 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
264.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
265.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
266.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
267.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
268.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
269.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
270.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
271.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	105 
272.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
273.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	103 
274.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
275.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
276.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
277.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
278.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	100 
279.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
280.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
281.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
282.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
283.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	97 
284.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
285.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
286.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
287.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
288.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
289.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
290.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
291.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
292.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
293.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	92 
294.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
295.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	91 
296.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
297.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
298.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
299.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
*300.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	89 *
301.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	88 
302.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
303.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	88 
304.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	86 
305.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
306.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	86 
307.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
308.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	85 
309.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
310.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
311.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
312.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
313.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	82 
314.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
315.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
316.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
317.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
318.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
319.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
320.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
321.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
322.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
323.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
324.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	79 
325.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
326.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
327.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
328.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	78 
329.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
330.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	77 
331.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
332.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
333.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	77 
334.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
335.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
336.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	76 
337.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	76 
338.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
339.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
340.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
341.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
342.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	75 
343.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	74 
344.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	74 
345.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
346.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	74 
347.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	74 
348.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
349.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	73 
350.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
351.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
352.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
353.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	72 
354.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
355.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
356.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
357.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
358.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	70 
359.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
360.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	69 
361.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	69 
362.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
363.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
364.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
365.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	68 
366.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
367.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
368.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
369.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
370.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
371.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
372.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	64 
373.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
374.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	64 
375.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
376.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	64 
377.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
378.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	63 
379.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
380.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	63 
381.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
382.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
383.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	63 
384.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	61 
385.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	60 
386.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
387.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
388.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	60 
389.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
390.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	60 
391.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	60 
392.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
393.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
394.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
395.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
396.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	58 
397.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
398.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
399.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
*400.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 *
401.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
402.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
403.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
404.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
405.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
406.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	55 
407.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	55 
408.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
409.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
410.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
411.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
412.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	54 
413.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
414.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
415.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
416.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
417.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
418.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
419.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
420.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	52 
421.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
422.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
423.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	52 
424.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	52 
425.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
426.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
427.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
428.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
429.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
430.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
431.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
432.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	51 
433.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
434.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	49 
435.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
436.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
437.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	48 
438.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
439.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	48 
440.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	48 
441.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	48 
442.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
443.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
444.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	47 
445.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
446.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
447.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
448.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	46 
449.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
450.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
451.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
452.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
453.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	46 
454.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
455.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
456.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
457.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
458.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
459.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
460.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	45 
461.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
462.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
463.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
464.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
465.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
466.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	44 
467.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
468.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
469.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
470.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
471.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
472.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
473.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	43 
474.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
475.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	43 
476.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
477.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
478.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
479.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
480.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	43 
481.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	42 
482.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
483.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
484.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
485.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
486.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	41 
487.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
488.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
489.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	40 
490.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
491.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
492.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	40 
493.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	40 
494.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	40 
495.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
496.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
497.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
498.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
499.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	39 
*500.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 *
501.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
502.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	38 
503.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
504.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
505.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	38 
506.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	38 
507.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
508.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
509.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
510.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
511.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
512.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
513.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
514.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
515.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
516.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
517.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
518.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	36 
519.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
520.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
521.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	36 
522.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
523.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	36 
524.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
525.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
526.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	35 
527.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	35 
528.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
529.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
530.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	35 
531.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
532.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
533.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
534.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	35 
535.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
536.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
537.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
538.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
539.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	34 
540.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
541.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
542.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
543.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
544.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
545.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	33 
546.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	33 
547.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
548.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
549.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
550.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
551.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
552.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
553.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
554.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	32 
555.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
556.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
557.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
558.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
559.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
560.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
561.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
562.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
563.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
564.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	30 
565.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	30 
566.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	30 
567.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
568.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
569.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
570.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
571.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
572.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
573.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
574.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
575.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
576.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	29 
577.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
578.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
579.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
580.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
581.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
582.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
583.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
584.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
585.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
586.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	28 
587.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	28 
588.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	28 
589.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
590.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
591.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
592.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
593.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
594.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
595.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
596.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
597.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
598.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
599.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
*600.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 *
601.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	27 
602.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
603.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
604.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
605.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
606.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
607.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
608.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
609.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
610.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL, 26 
611.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
612.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
613.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
614.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
615.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
616.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
617.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
618.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
619.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
620.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
621.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
622.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
623.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
624.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
625.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
626.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	24 
627.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
628.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
629.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
630.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
631.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
632.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
633.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
634.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	24 
635.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
636.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	23 
637.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	23 
638.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
639.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
640.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
641.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
642.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
643.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
644.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
645.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
646.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
647.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
648.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
649.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
650.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
651.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	22 
652.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
653.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
654.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
655.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
656.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
657.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	22 
658.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
659.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
660.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
661.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
662.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
663.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
664.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
665.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
666.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	22 
667.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
668.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
669.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
670.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
671.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
672.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
673.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
674.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
675.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
676.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
677.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
678.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
679.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
680.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	21 
681.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
682.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
683.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	21 
684.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
685.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
686.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
687.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
688.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
689.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
690.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
691.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
692.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
693.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	20 
694.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	20 
695.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
696.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
697.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
698.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
699.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
*700.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	20 *
701.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
702.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	19 
703.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
704.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
705.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
706.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
707.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
708.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
709.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	19 
710.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
711.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
712.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
713.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	19 
714.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
715.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
716.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
717.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
718.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
719.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
720.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
721.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
722.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
723.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
724.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
725.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
726.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
727.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	19 
728.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
729.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
730.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
731.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
732.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
733.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
734.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
735.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	18 
736.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
737.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
738.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
739.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
740.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
741.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
742.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
743.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18	 
744.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
745.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
746.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
747.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
748.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
749.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
750.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
751.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
752.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	17 
753.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
754.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
755.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
756.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
757.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	17 
758.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
759.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
760.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	17 
761.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
762.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	17 
763.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
764.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
765.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
766.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
767.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
768.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
769.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
770.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
771.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
772.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
773.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	16 
774.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	16 
775.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	16 
776.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
777.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
778.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	16 
779.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
780.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
781.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
782.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
783.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
784.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
785.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
786.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
787.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
788.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
789.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
790.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
791.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
792.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	15 
793.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
794.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
795.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
796.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
797.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
798.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
799.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
*800.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 *
801.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
802.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
803.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
804.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
805.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
806.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
807.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
808.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
809.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
810.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
811.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
812.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
813.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
814.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
815.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
816.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
817.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
818.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
819.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	14 
820.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
821.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
822.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
823.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
824.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
825.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
826.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
827.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
828.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
829.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
830.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
831.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
832.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
833.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
834.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
835.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
836.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
837.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
838.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
839.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
840.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
841.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
842.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
843.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
844.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
845.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
846.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
847.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
848.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
849.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
850.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
851.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
852.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
853.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
854.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
855.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
856.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
857.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
858.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
859.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
860.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
861.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
862.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
863.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
864.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
865.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
866.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
867.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
868.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
869.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
870.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
871.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	12 
872.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
873.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	12 
874.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
875.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
876.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
877.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
878.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
879.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
880.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
881.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
882.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
883.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
884.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
885.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
886.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
887.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
888.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
889.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
890.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
891.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
892.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	12 
893.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
894.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
895.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
896.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	11 
897.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
898.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
899.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
*900.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 *
901.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
902.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
903.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
904.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
905.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
906.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
907.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
908.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
909.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
910.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
911.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
912.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
913.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
914.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
915.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
916.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
917.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
918.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
919.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
920.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
921.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
922.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
923.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
924.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
925.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
926.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
927.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
928.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
929.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
930.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	10 
931.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
932.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
933.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	10 
934.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
935.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
936.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
937.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
938.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
939.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
940.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
941.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
942.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
943.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
944.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	10 
945.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
946.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 10 
947.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
948.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
949.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
950.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
951.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
952.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
953.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	10 
954.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
955.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
956.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
957.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
958.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
959.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	10 
960.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
961.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
962.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
963.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
964.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	10 
965.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
966.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
967.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
968.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
969.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
970.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
971.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
972.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
973.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
974.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
975.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	10 
976.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
977.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
978.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
979.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
980.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
981.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
982.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
983.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
984.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
985.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
986.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
987.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
988.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
989.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
990.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
991.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
992.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
993.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9 
994.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
995.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
996.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
997.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
998.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
999.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
*1000.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 *
1001.	Diana ,Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61inSandringham/GB,+1997	9 
1002.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1003.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1004.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1005.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1006.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1007.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1008.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1009.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1010.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1011.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1012.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1013.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1014.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1015.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1016.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1017.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1018.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1019.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1020.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1021.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1022.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1023.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1024.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1025.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1026.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1027.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1028.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1029.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1030.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1031.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1032.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1033.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1034.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1035.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1036.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1037.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1038.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1039.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	9 
1040.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1041.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1042.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1043.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1044.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1045.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1046.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1047.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1048.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1049.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1050.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1051.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1052.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1053.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1054.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1055.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1056.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1057.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1058.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1059.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1060.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1061.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1062.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1063.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1064.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1065.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1066.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1067.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1068.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1069.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1070.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1071.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1072.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1073.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1074.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1075.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1076.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1077.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1078.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1079.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1080.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1081.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1082.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	8 
1083.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1084.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1085.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1086.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	8 
1087.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1088.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1089.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1090.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1091.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1092.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1093.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1094.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1095.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1096.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1097.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1098.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1099.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
*1100.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 *
1101.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1102.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1103.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1104.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1105.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1106.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1107.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1108.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1109.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1110.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1111.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1112.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1113.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1114.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1115.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1116.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1117.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1118.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1119.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	8 
1120.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1121.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1122.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1123.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1124.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1125.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1126.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1127.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1128.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1129.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1130.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1131.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1132.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1133.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1134.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1135.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1136.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1137.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1138.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1139.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1140.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1141.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1142.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1143.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1144.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1145.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1146.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1147.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1148.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1149.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1150.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1151.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1152.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1153.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1154.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1155.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1156.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1157.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1158.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1159.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1160.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1161.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1162.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1163.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1164.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1165.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1166.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1167.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1168.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1169.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1170.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1171.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1172.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1173.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1174.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1175.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1176.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1177.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1178.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1179.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1180.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1181.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1182.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1183.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1184.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1185.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1186.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1187.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1188.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1189.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1190.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1191.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1192.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1193.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1194.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1195.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1196.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1197.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1198.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1199.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1200.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
1201.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1202.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1203.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1204.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1205.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1206.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1207.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1208.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1209.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1210.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1211.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1212.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1213.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1214.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1215.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1216.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1217.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1218.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1219.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1220.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1221.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1222.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1223.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1224.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1225.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1226.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1227.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1228.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1229.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1230.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1231.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1232.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1233.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1234.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1235.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1236.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1237.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1238.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1239.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1240.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1241.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
1242.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1243.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1244.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1245.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1246.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1247.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1248.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1249.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1250.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6 
1251.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1252.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1253.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1254.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1255.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1256.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1257.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1258.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1259.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1260.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1261.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1262.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1263.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1264.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1265.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1266.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1267.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1268.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1269.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1270.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1271.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1272.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5	 
1273.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1274.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1275.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1276.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1277.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	5 
1278.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1279.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1280.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1281.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1282.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1283.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1284.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1285.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1286.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1287.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1288.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1289.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1290.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1291.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1292.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1293.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1294.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1295.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1296.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	5 
1297.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1298.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1299.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
*1300.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 *
1301.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1302.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1303.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1304.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1305.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1306.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1307.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1308.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1309.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1310.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1311.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1312.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1313.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1314.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1315.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1316.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1317.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1318.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1319.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1320.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1321.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1322.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1323.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1324.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1325.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1326.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1327.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1328.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1329.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1330.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1331.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1332.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1333.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1334.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1335.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1336.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1337.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1338.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1339.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1340.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1341.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1342.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1343.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1344.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1345.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1346.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1347.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1348.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1349.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1350.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1351.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1352.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1353.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1354.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1355.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1356.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1357.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1358.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1359.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1360.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1361.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1362.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1363.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1364.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1365.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1366.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1367.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1368.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1369.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1370.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1371.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1372.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1373.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1374.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1375.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1376.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1377.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1378.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1379.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1380.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1381.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1382.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1383.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1384.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1385.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1386.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1387.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1388.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1389.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1390.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1391.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1392.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1393.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1394.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1395.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1396.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1397.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1398.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1399.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
*1400.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 *
1401.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1402.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1403.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1404.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1405.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1406.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1407.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1408.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1409.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1410.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1411.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1412.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1413.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1414.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1415.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1416.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1417.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1418.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1419.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1420.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1421.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1422.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1423.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1424.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1425.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1426.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1427.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1428.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1429.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1430.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1431.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1432.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1433.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1434.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1435.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1436.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1437.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1438.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1439.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1440.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1441.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1442.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1443.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1444.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1445.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1446.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1447.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1448.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1449.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	3 
1450.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1451.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1452.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1453.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1454.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1455.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1456.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1457.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1458.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1459.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1460.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1461.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1462.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1463.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1464.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1465.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1466.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1467.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1468.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1469.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1470.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1471.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1472.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1473.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1474.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1475.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1476.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1477.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1478.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1479.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1480.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1481.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1482.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1483.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1484.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1485.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1486.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1487.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1488.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1489.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1490.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1491.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1492.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1493.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1494.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1495.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1496.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	3 
1497.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1498.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1499.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
*1500.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 *
1501.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1502.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1503.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1504.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1505.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1506.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1507.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1508.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1509.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1510.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1511.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1512.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1513.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1514.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1515.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	2 
1516.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1517.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1518.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1519.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1520.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1521.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1522.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1523.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1524.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1525.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1526.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1527.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1528.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1529.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1530.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1531.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1532.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1533.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1534.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1535.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1536.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1537.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1538.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1539.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1540.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1541.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1542.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1543.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1544.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1545.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1546.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1547.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1548.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1549.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1550.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1551.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1552.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1553.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1554.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1555.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1556.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1557.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1558.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1559.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1560.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1561.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1562.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1563.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1564.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1565.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1566.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1567.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1568.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1569.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1570.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1571.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1572.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1573.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1574.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1575.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1576.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1577.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1578.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1579.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1580.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1581.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1582.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1583.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1584.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1585.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1586.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1587.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1588.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1589.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1590.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1591.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	2 
1592.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1593.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1594.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1595.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1596.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1597.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1598.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1599.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
*1600.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 *
1601.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1602.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1603.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1604.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1605.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1606.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1607.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1608.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1609.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1610.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1611.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1612.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1613.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1614.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1615.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1616.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1617.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1618.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1619.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1620.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1621.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1622.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1623.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1624.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1625.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1626.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1627.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1628.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1629.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1630.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1631.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1632.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1633.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1634.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1635.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1636.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1637.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1638.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1639.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1640.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1641.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1642.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1643.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1644.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1645.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1646.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1647.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1648.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1649.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1650.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1651.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1652.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1653.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1654.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1655.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	1 
1656.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1657.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1658.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1659.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1660.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1661.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1662.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1663.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1664.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1665.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1666.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1667.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1668.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1669.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1670.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1671.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1672.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	1 
1673.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1674.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1675.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1676.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1677.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1678.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1679.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1680.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1681.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1682.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1683.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1684.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1685.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1686.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1687.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1688.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1689.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1690.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1691.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	1 
1692.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1693.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1694.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1695.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1696.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1697.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1698.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1699.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
*1700.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 *
1701.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1702.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1952
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1357
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1337
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1064
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	973
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	866
9.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	857
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 789

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2561
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2475
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1487
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1461
5.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1377
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1194
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1023
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1018



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Walt (6 Mai 2015)

Walts Wertung im Mai 2015.

1. Katrin Albsteiger






2. Lena Gercke





3. Ilse Aigner





4. Alyssa Milano





5. Madeleine von Schweden





6. Alexandra Neldel





7. Jeanette Biedermann





8. Verena Zimmermann





9. Sophie Schütt





10. Carin C. Tietze


----------



## Walt (6 Mai 2015)

Upps. Da ist bei meinen obigen Beitrag was schief gegangen. Wenn es ein Admin sieht, bitte ich, bei meiner Nur. 1 Katrin Albsteiger das Buchstabengewirr heraus zu nehmen und statt dessen möglichst ein Bild von Frau Albsteiger einzustellen.

Sorry

Gruß
Walt


----------



## buddy123 (9 Mai 2015)

my favs:

all time No.1: Ines Sastre
2. Charlize Theron
3. Lena Gercke
4. Emmanuelle Chriqui
5. Josefine Preuß
6. Petra Nemcova
7. Megan Fox
8. Sienna Miller
9. Keira Knightley
10. milf - faktor: Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Cradlerocker (9 Mai 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado
2) AJ Lee
3) Lena Lotzen
4) Nora Holstad
5) Trish Stratus
6) Melanie Leupolz
7) Rita Ora
8) Selena Gomez
9) Nadine Keßler
10) Helene Fischer


----------



## benedikt (14 Mai 2015)

Meine Mai- Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Ariane Sommer
05. Iris Kavka
06. Irina Shayk
07. Julie Henderson
08. Anja Leuenberger
09. Nicole Meyers
10. Victoria Popova
10. Britt Maren
10. Karlie Kloss


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2015)

*Mai-Voting:*

1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Emma Roberts


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melonie Mac


 

6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Betty Taube
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Don Sven (15 Mai 2015)

05/15:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Janina Uhse





3. Linda Marlen Runge





4. Anna-Julia Kapfelsperger





5. Anneke Dürrkopp





6. Kathy Weber





7. Annika Kipp





8. Lena Gercke





9. Helen Woigk





10. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2015)

Mai-Liste 

und wegen dem Konzert letzte Woche in Enschede gibbet mal ne kleinen Wechsel an der 1. 

1. Ilse DeLange




2.* Blake Lively *




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Chloe Bennet
5. Rita Ora
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Ashley Benson 
8. Julianne Hough
9. Carrie Underwood
10. Ellie Goulding


----------



## ManuN (17 Mai 2015)

Mai 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Vivien Wulf	
9. Steffi Brungs	
10.Susanne Tockan	
10. Michaela Koschak	
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Ralf1972 (17 Mai 2015)

Mai 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Catherine Mountbatten
4.	Sylvie Meis
5.	Bettina Zimmermann
6.	Charlotte Gnädiger
7.	Frauke Ludowig
8.	Emma Watson
9.	Nazan Eckes
10.	Eva Imhoff


----------



## StefanKa (17 Mai 2015)

Meine Punkte im Mai 2015 gehen an:

1. Janine Wöller





2.Annette Frier





3. Anneke Dürkopp





4. Tatjana Kästel





5. Lena Gercke





6. Stefanie Giesinger





7. Vaile (Karolin Fuchs)





8. Verena Zimmermann





9. (Leonore) Bartsch





10. Nicole Mieth


----------



## RockingSheep (20 Mai 2015)

Mai 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Anakin (21 Mai 2015)

1. Leijla X (Schoen)
2. Kaylani Lei
3. Victoria Justice
4. Alina Merkau
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Anna Heesch
7. Christina Jolie
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## pofgo (25 Mai 2015)

1. Kimberly Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Kendall Jenner 
10.Selena Gomez


----------



## Devilfish (25 Mai 2015)

1. Hayley Williams :drip:
2. Avril Lavigne
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Demi Lovato
5. Taylor Swift
6. Hilary Duff
7. Selena Gomez
8. Carly Rae Jepsen
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Mai 2015)

1. Gemma Arterton
2. Charlize Theron
3. Rita Ora
4. Maggie Q
5. A.J. Cook
6. Katie Cassidy
7. Poppy Montgomery
8. Cara Delevingne
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Alexa Chung


----------



## Cav (28 Mai 2015)

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alex Morgan




3. Sylvie Meis




4. Emmanuelle Chriqui




5. Ashley Greene




6. Stana Katic




7. Cobie Smulders




8. Izabel Goulart




9. Michelle Keegan




10. Kimberley Garner




10. Julia Dietze


​


----------



## ch2004 (28 Mai 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Mai 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susannne Langhans
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Julia Niharika-Sen


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2015)

Diesen Monate eine, durchs Cannes Film Festival inspirierte, sehr modellastige Auswahl. Sorry Emily! 

Mai 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping:


 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Pia Toscano
Nina Agdal
Miranda Kerr
Natasha Poly
Irina Shayk
Barbara Palvin
Maryna Linchuk


----------



## Hehnii (31 Mai 2015)

Hier meine Maiwertung 2015:

1. Hayley Atwell 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Emily Osment
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Reese Witherspoon
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Kimberley Garner
10.Diane Kruger  (Glück gehabt, das ich unter Zeitdruck stand.  )


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2015 21:47 Uhr*
*
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2597 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2503 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1952 *

4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1501 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1465 
7.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1386 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1361 
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1340 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1197 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1064 
14.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1023 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1018 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	973 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	911 
18.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	875 
19.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
20.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	872 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	866 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	789 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	772 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	752 
27.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	718 
28.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
29.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	705 
30.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	665 
32.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	643 
33.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	635 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	631 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	613 
36.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	608 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	599 
38.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
39.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
40.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	571 
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	561 
42.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
43.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	544 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
45.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
46.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
47.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	513 
48.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	493 
50.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	489 
51.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	487 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	483 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	477 
54.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	472 
55.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	470 
56.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	469 
57.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
58.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	465 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	459 
60.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
61.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	439 
64.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
65.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	428 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	420 
67.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	408 
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	408 
69.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
70.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
73.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	393 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	390 
75.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
76.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	386 
77.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	382 
78.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	368 
79.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	361 
80.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	360 
81.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	359 
82.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	358 
83.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	355 
84.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	354 
85.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	354 
86.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	346 
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	343 
88.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	342 
89.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	340 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	335 
91.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	325 
93.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
94.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
95.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	319 
97.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	318 
98.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	316 
99.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
*100.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 *
101.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	310 
102.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	310 
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 
104.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
105.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	305 
106.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	304 
107.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	301 
108.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
109.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
110.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	288 
111.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
112.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
113.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	286 
115.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
116.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	285 
117.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
118.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	284 
119.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
120.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
121.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	272 
122.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
123.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	270 
124.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	268 
125.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
126.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	265 
127.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	259 
129.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	258 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	256 
131.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
132.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	251 
133.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	250 
134.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	249 
135.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	247 
136.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	247 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
138.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	246 
139.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	238 
141.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	237 
142.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
143.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	236 
144.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	234 
145.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
146.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
147.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	227 
148.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
149.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
150.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	224 
151.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
152.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	218 
153.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
154.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	218 
155.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
156.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
157.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	205 
159.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	204 
160.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
161.	Kelly Kelly (Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
162.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	199 
163.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
164.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	197 
165.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	195 
167.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	189 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	188 
170.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
171.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	187 
172.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
173.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
174.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
175.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
176.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	181 
177.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
178.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	179 
179.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	178 
180.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
181.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
182.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
183.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
184.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
185.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
186.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	170 
187.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
188.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
189.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	167 
190.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	166 
191.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
192.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
193.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	166 
194.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
195.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	164 
196.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	164 
197.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
198.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
199.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	162 
*200.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 *
201.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	159 
202.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	159 
203.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
204.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	157 
205.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
206.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	157 
207.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
208.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	156 
209.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	156 
210.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	155 
211.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
212.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	154 
213.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	153 
214.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	150 
215.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	150 
216.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
217.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
218.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	147 
219.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
220.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	145 
221.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
222.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
223.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	141 
224.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
225.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	137 
226.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	136 
227.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	136 
228.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	134 
229.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	134 
230.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
231.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	131 
232.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
233.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	129 
234.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
235.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
236.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
237.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	128 
238.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	128 
239.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	127 
240.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	125 
241.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
242.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	125 
243.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	124 
244.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	123 
245.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
246.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
247.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
248.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	119 
250.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	119 
251.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	118 
252.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
253.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
254.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	117 
255.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	116 
256.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
257.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
258.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	114 
259.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
260.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
261.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
262.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	109 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
264.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
265.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
266.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	107 
267.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
268.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
269.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
270.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
271.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
272.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	105 
273.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
274.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
275.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
276.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
277.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
278.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	100 
279.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	100 
280.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
281.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
282.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	98 
283.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
284.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	97 
285.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
286.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
287.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	95 
288.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
289.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
290.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
291.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	94 
292.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	94 
293.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
294.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
295.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
296.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	93 
297.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	92 
298.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
299.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	91 
*300.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 *
301.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
302.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
303.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
304.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	89 
305.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	88 
306.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
307.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	87 
308.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	87 
309.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
310.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	86 
311.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
312.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
313.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
314.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
315.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
316.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
317.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	82 
318.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
319.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	82 
320.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	82 
321.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
322.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
323.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	80 
324.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
325.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
326.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
327.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
328.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
329.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
330.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
331.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
332.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	78 
333.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
334.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	78 
335.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
336.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	77 
337.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
338.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
339.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	77 
340.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
341.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
342.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
343.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
344.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
345.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
346.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
347.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	74 
348.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	74 
349.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
350.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	74 
351.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	74 
352.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	73 
353.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
354.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
355.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
356.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	72 
357.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
358.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
359.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
360.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	70 
361.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	70 
362.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
363.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	69 
364.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	69 
365.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	69 
366.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
367.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
368.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
369.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
370.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
371.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	67 
372.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	67 
373.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	66 
374.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	66 
375.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
376.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
377.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
378.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
379.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	64 
380.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
381.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
382.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	64 
383.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
384.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	63 
385.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
386.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
387.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
388.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	62 
389.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	61 
390.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
391.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
392.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
393.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	60 
394.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	60 
395.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
396.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
397.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
398.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
399.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	58 
*400.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 *
401.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	58 
402.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
403.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
404.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
405.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
406.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	57 
407.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
408.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
409.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
410.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	55 
411.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
412.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
413.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	55 
414.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
415.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
416.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
417.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	53 
418.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
419.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
420.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
421.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
422.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
423.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
424.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
425.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	52 
426.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
427.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
428.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
429.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
430.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	52 
431.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
432.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
433.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	51 
434.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
435.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	51 
436.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
437.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	49 
438.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
439.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
440.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
441.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
442.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	48 
443.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	48 
444.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	47 
445.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
446.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	47 
447.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
448.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
449.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
450.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	46 
451.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
452.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
453.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
454.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
455.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
456.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	45 
457.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
458.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
459.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
460.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
461.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
462.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	45 
463.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	45 
464.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
465.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
466.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
467.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
468.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
469.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
470.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
471.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
472.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
473.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
474.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
475.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
476.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
477.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
478.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
479.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
480.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
481.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	43 
482.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	43 
483.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	43 
484.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	42 
485.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
486.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
487.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	41 
488.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
489.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	41 
490.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
491.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	41 
492.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
493.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
494.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
495.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
496.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	40 
497.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	40 
498.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
499.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	40 
*500.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 *
501.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
502.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
503.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	39 
504.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
505.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
506.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	38 
507.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
508.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
509.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	38 
510.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
511.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	37 
512.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
513.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
514.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
515.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
516.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
517.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
518.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
519.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
520.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
521.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
522.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	36 
523.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
524.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
525.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	36 
526.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
527.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
528.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
529.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	35 
530.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	35 
531.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
532.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	35 
533.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
534.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
535.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
536.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	35 
537.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
538.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
539.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
540.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
541.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	34 
542.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
543.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
544.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
545.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
546.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
547.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	33 
548.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	33 
549.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
550.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
551.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
552.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
553.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
554.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
555.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
556.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
557.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	32 
558.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
559.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
560.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
561.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	31 
562.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
563.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
564.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
565.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
566.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
567.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
568.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	30 
569.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	30 
570.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
571.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
572.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
573.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
574.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
575.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
576.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
577.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
578.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
579.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	29 
580.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
581.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
582.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
583.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
584.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
585.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
586.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
587.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
588.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
589.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	28 
590.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
591.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
592.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
593.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
594.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
595.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
596.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
597.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
598.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
599.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
*600.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 *
601.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
602.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	27 
603.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
604.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
605.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
606.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
607.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
608.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
609.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
610.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
611.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
612.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
613.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
614.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
615.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
616.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
617.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
618.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
619.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
620.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
621.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
622.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
623.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
624.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
625.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	25 
626.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
627.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
628.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
629.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	24 
630.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	24 
631.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
632.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
633.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	24 
634.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
635.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
636.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
637.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
638.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
639.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	24 
640.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
641.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	23 
642.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
643.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
644.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
645.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
646.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
647.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
648.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
649.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
650.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
651.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
652.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
653.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
654.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
655.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
656.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	22 
657.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
658.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
659.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
660.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
661.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
662.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	22 
663.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
664.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
665.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
666.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
667.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
668.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
669.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
670.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
671.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
672.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
673.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
674.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	22 
675.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
676.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
677.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
678.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
679.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
680.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
681.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
682.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
683.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
684.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
685.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	21 
686.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
687.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
688.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
689.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
690.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
691.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
692.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
693.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
694.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
695.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
696.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	20 
697.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	20 
698.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	20 
699.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
*700.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 *
701.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
702.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
703.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
704.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	20 
705.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
706.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	19 
707.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
708.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
709.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
710.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
711.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
712.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
713.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	19 
714.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
715.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
716.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
717.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	19 
718.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
719.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
720.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
721.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
722.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
723.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
724.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
725.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
726.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
727.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
728.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
729.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	19 
730.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
731.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
732.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
733.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
734.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
735.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
736.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
737.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
738.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
739.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
740.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
741.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
742.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
743.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
744.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
745.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
746.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
747.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
748.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
749.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
750.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
751.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
752.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
753.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
754.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
755.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	17 
756.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
757.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
758.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
759.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
760.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	17 
761.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
762.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
763.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
764.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	17 
765.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
766.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
767.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
768.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
769.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
770.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
771.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
772.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
773.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
774.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
775.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	16 
776.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	16 
777.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	16 
778.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
779.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
780.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
781.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
782.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
783.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
784.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
785.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
786.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
787.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
788.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
789.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
790.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
791.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
792.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
793.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	15 
794.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
795.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
796.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
797.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
798.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
799.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
*800.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 *
801.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
802.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
803.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
804.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
805.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
806.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
807.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
808.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
809.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
810.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
811.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
812.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
813.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
814.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
815.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
816.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
817.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
818.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
819.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
820.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	14 
821.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
822.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
823.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
824.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
825.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
826.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
827.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
828.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
829.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
830.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
831.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
832.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
833.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
834.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
835.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
836.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
837.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
838.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
839.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
840.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
841.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
842.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
843.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
844.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
845.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
846.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
847.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
848.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
849.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
850.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
851.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
852.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
853.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
854.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
855.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
856.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
857.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
858.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
859.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
860.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
861.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
862.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
863.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
864.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
865.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
866.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
867.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
868.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
869.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
870.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
871.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
872.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
873.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
874.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	12 
875.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
876.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	12 
877.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
878.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
879.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
880.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
881.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
882.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
883.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
884.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
885.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
886.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
887.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
888.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
889.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
890.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
891.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
892.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
893.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
894.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
895.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
896.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	12 
897.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
898.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
899.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
*900.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	11 *
901.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
902.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
903.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
904.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
905.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
906.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
907.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
908.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
909.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
910.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
911.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
912.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
913.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
914.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
915.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
916.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
917.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
918.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
919.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	11 
920.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
921.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
922.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
923.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
924.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
925.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
926.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
927.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
928.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
929.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
930.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
931.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
932.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
933.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
934.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	10 
935.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
936.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
937.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	10 
938.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
939.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
940.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
941.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
942.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
943.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
944.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
945.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
946.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
947.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
948.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
949.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
950.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	10 
951.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
952.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
953.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
954.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
955.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
956.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
957.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
958.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
959.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
960.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
961.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
962.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
963.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
964.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	10 
965.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
966.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	10 
967.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
968.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
969.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
970.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
971.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	10 
972.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
973.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
974.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
975.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
976.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
977.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
978.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
979.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
980.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
981.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
982.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	10 
983.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
984.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
985.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
986.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
987.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
988.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
989.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
990.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
991.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
992.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
993.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
994.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
995.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
996.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
997.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
998.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
999.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
*1000.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 *
1001.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1002.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1003.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1004.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1005.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1006.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1007.	Diana, of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
1008.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1009.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1010.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1011.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1012.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1013.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1014.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1015.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1016.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1017.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1018.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1019.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1020.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1021.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1022.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1023.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1024.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1025.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1026.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1027.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1028.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1029.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1030.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1031.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1032.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1033.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1034.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1035.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1036.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1037.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1038.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1039.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	9 
1040.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1041.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1042.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1043.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1044.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1045.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1046.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1047.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1048.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1049.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1050.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1051.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1052.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1053.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1054.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1055.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1056.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1057.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1058.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1059.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1060.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1061.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1062.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1063.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1064.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1065.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1066.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1067.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1068.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1069.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1070.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1071.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1072.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1073.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1074.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1075.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1076.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1077.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1078.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8 
1079.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1080.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1081.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1082.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1083.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1084.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1085.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1086.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1087.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	8 
1088.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1089.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1090.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1091.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	8 
1092.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1093.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1094.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1095.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1096.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1097.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1098.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1099.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
*1100.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 *
1101.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1102.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1103.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1104.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1105.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1106.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1107.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1108.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1109.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1110.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1111.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1112.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1113.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1114.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1115.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1116.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1117.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1118.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1119.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1120.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1121.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1122.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1123.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1124.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	8 
1125.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1126.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1127.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1128.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1129.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1130.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1131.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1132.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1133.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1134.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1135.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1136.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1137.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1138.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1139.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1140.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1141.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1142.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1143.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1144.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1145.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1146.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1147.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1148.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1149.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1150.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1151.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1152.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1153.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1154.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1155.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1156.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1157.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1158.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1159.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1160.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1161.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1162.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1163.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1164.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1165.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1166.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1167.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1168.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1169.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1170.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1171.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1172.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1173.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1174.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1175.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1176.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1177.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1178.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1179.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1180.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1181.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1182.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1183.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1184.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1185.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1186.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	7 
1187.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1188.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1189.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1190.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1191.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1192.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1193.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1194.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1195.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1196.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1197.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1198.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1199.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
*1200.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 *
1201.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1202.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1203.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1204.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1205.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1206.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1207.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1208.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1209.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1210.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1211.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1212.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1213.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	6 
1214.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1215.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1216.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1217.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1218.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1219.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1220.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1221.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1222.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1223.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1224.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1225.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1226.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1227.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1228.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1229.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1230.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1231.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1232.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1233.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1234.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1235.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1236.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1237.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1238.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1239.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1240.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1241.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1242.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1243.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1244.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1245.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1246.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1247.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	6 
1248.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1249.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1250.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1251.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1252.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1253.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1254.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1255.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1256.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1257.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1258.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1259.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1260.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1261.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1262.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1263.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1264.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1265.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1266.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1267.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1268.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1269.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1270.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1271.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1272.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	5 
1273.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1274.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1275.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1276.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1277.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1278.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1279.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1280.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1281.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	5 
1282.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1283.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1284.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1285.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1286.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1287.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1288.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1289.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1290.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1291.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1292.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1293.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1294.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1295.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1296.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1297.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1298.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1299.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
*1300.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 *
1301.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1302.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1303.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1304.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	5 
1305.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1306.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1307.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1308.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1309.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1310.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1311.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1312.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1313.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1314.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1315.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1316.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1317.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1318.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1319.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1320.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1321.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1322.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1323.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1324.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1325.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1326.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1327.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1328.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1329.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1330.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1331.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1332.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1333.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1334.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1335.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1336.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1337.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1338.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	5 
1339.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1340.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1341.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1342.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1343.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1344.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1345.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1346.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1347.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1348.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1349.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1350.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1351.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1352.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1353.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1354.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1355.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1356.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1357.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1358.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1359.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1360.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1361.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1362.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1363.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1364.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1365.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1366.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1367.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1368.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1369.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1370.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1371.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1372.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1373.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1374.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1375.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1376.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1377.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1378.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1379.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1380.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1381.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1382.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1383.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1384.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1385.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1386.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1387.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1388.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1389.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1390.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1391.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1392.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1393.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1394.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1395.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1396.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1397.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1398.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1399.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
*1400.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 *
1401.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1402.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1403.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1404.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1405.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1406.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1407.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1408.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1409.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1410.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1411.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1412.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1413.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	4 
1414.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1415.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1416.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1417.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1418.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1419.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1420.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1421.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1422.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1423.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1424.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1425.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1426.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1427.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1428.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1429.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1430.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1431.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1432.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1433.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1434.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1435.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1436.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1437.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1438.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1439.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1440.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1441.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1442.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1443.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1444.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1445.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1446.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1447.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1448.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1449.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1450.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1451.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1452.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1453.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1454.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1455.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1456.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1457.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1458.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1459.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1460.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1461.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1462.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1463.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1464.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1465.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1466.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1467.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1468.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1469.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1470.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1471.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1472.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1473.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1474.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1475.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1476.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1477.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1478.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1479.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1480.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1481.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1482.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1483.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1484.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1485.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1486.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1487.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1488.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1489.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1490.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1491.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1492.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1493.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1494.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1495.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1496.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1497.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1498.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1499.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
*1500.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 *
1501.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1502.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1503.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1504.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1505.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1506.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1507.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1508.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1509.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1510.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1511.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1512.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1513.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1514.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1515.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1516.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1517.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	2 
1518.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1519.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1520.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1521.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1522.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1523.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1524.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1525.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1526.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	2 
1527.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1528.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1529.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1530.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1531.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1532.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1533.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1534.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1535.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1536.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1537.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1538.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1539.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1540.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1541.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1542.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1543.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1544.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1545.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1546.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1547.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1548.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1549.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1550.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1551.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1552.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1553.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1554.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1555.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1556.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1557.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1558.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1559.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1560.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1561.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1562.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1563.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1564.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1565.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1566.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1567.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1568.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1569.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1570.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1571.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1572.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1573.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1574.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1575.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1576.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1577.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1578.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1579.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1580.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	2 
1581.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1582.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1583.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1584.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1585.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1586.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1587.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1588.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1589.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1590.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1591.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1592.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1593.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1594.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	2 
1595.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1596.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1597.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1598.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	2 
1599.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
*1600.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 *
1601.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1602.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1603.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1604.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1605.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1606.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1607.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1608.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1609.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1610.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1611.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1612.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1613.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1614.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1615.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1616.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1617.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1618.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1619.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1620.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1621.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1622.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1623.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1624.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1625.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1626.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1627.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1628.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1629.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1630.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1631.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1632.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1633.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1634.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1635.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1636.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1637.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1638.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1639.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1640.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1641.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1642.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1643.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1644.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1645.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1646.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1647.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1648.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1649.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1650.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1651.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1652.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1653.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1654.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1655.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1656.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1657.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1658.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1659.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1660.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1661.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1662.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1663.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1664.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1665.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1666.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1667.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1668.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1669.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1670.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1671.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1672.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1673.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1674.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1675.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1676.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1677.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1678.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1679.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1680.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1681.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1682.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1683.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1684.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1685.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1686.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1687.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1688.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1689.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1690.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1691.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1692.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1693.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1694.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1695.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1696.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1697.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	1 
1698.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1699.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
*1700.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 *
1701.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1702.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1703.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1704.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1705.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1706.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1707.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1708.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1952
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1361
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1340
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1064
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	973
7.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
8.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	872
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	866
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 789

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2597
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2503
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1504
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1465
5.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1386
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1197
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1023
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1018



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2015)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
3. Cate Blanchett


 

 
4. Emma Stone


 

 
5. Diane Kruger


 

 
6. Jessica Chastain


 

 
7. Charlize Theron


 

 
8. Uma Thurman


 

 
9. Emily Blunt, GB 23.02.83 in London/GB (Ich bin überrascht, dass sie noch keine Stimme bekommt)


 

 
10. Anna Kendrick


 

 
10. Dianna Agron


 

 
10. Julianne Moore


 

 
10. Naomi Watts


 

 
10. Rachel Weisz


 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (1 Juni 2015)

Juni-Liste 

Blake ist wieder an Ilse vorbeigezogen, wie erwartet , dennoch gibbet paar Veränderungen, Gigi + Barbara sind neu

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Gigi Hadid
5. Rita Ora
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Barbara Palvin
8. Julianne Hough
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Ashley Benson


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juni 2015)

Juni-Voting:

1. Mila Kunis
2. Annika Kipp
3. Alina Merkau
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Serena Salecker
6. Natalya Neidhart
7. Janina Uhse
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*





2. Stefanie Heinzmann
3. Linda Marlen Runge
4. Chloe Moretz
5. Janina Uhse
6. Taylor Swift
7. Karoline Herfurth
8. Victoria Justice
9. Kristen Stewart
10. Josefine Preuß


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juni 2015)

1. Jennifer Knäble
2. Kate Upton
3. Ann Sophie Dürmeyer
4. Kelly Brook
5. Nikki Bella
6. Lisa Tomaschewsky
7. Maria Menounos
8. Brie Bella
9. Kristen Stewart
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Annemarie Eilfeld
10. Emily Cox
10. Lena Gercke
10. Ruby O. Fee


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Juni 2015)

Hier auch mein Juni:

1. Birgit Klaus
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Sandra Thier
4. Marlen Neuenschwander
5. Jule Gölsdorf
6. Patricia Küll
7. Anja Reschke
8. Kamilla Senjo
9. Catherine Vogel
10. Yve Fehring

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## maggi77 (1 Juni 2015)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Adrianne Curry
3. Angela Karpova (geb. in Norilsk)
4. Joelina Drews
5. Katie Price
6. CArmen Electra
7. Lauren Pope
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Davorka Tovilo
10. Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2015)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Alina Merkau
4. Garbine Muguruza
5. Julia Görges
6. Emma Watson
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Andrea Petkovic
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Natalie Portman
10. Jessica Chastain


----------



## tort3 (1 Juni 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Angelina Heger
4. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
5. Sarah Engels
6. Joelina Drews
7. Lena Gercke
8. Helene Fischer
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## kamy (1 Juni 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Maria Voskania	
4.	Asli Bayram	
5.	Nina Moghaddam	
6.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Arzu Bazman	
9.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## STF (2 Juni 2015)

Weiter Richtung Top50

1) Sandra Thier
2) Anne Igartiburu
3) Melanie Walsh
4) Nikkala Stott
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Marie Bäumer
7) Maria Furtwängler
8) Gisele Bündchen
9) Jessica Ginkel
10) Paris Hilton


----------



## benedikt (2 Juni 2015)

Hier meine Juni Tops:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Iris Kavka
03. Nicole Meyer
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Cara Develingne
06. Julie Henderson
07. Ariane Sommer
08. Irina Shayk
09. Karlie Kloss
10. Nastya Kunskaya
10. Anja Leuenberger
10. Natalia Belova


----------



## Walt (2 Juni 2015)

Walt's Voting im Juni 2015:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Suzan Anbeh





3. Anica Dobra





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Muriel Baumeister





6. Ruth Moschner





7. Andrea Kiewel





8. Christine Neubauer





9. Anja Schüte





10. Barbara Auer






Bitte votet ALLE noch bei den Abstimmungen zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2015 (Vorentscheidungen) !!!

Danke!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## ManuN (2 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Vivien Wulf	
9. Steffi Brungs	
10.Susanne Tockan	
10. Michaela Koschak	
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. A.J. Cook
3. Sydney Sierota
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Karlie Kloss
6. Chloe Moretz
7. Victoria Justice
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Beth Behrs


----------



## tino2003 (2 Juni 2015)

der Juni:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juni 2015)

*Juni-Voting:*

Alles beim Alten 

1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Veronika Fasterova


 

3. Emma Roberts


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melonie Mac


 

6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Betty Taube
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Death Row (2 Juni 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Juni-Voting:*
> 1. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juni 2015)

Was willst du mir damit sagen Death???


----------



## brian69 (3 Juni 2015)

*juni 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Margot Robbie
3. Eva Green
4. Rosamund Pike*

*5. Hayley Atwell
6. Jennifer Lawrence 
7. Camilla Belle *

*8. Heather Graham
9. Stana Katic
10. Jennifer Morrison*​


----------



## hsvmann (3 Juni 2015)

*06/15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Akrueger100 (4 Juni 2015)

*Juni 2015

 

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Victoria Justice

5. Katja Woywood

6. Parminder Nagra

7. Kirsten Dunst

8. Ellen Pompeo

9. Avril Lavigne

10. Ilka Bessin​*


----------



## Toolman (4 Juni 2015)

Meine Juni-Liste...

1. Petra Nemcova


 

2. Josephine Skriver


 

3. Martha Hunt


 

4. Jessica Alba


 

5. Lindsay Ellingson


 

6. Stella Maxwell


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Kate Beckinsale


 

9. Sandra Kubicka


 

10. Nadine Leopold


----------



## Don Sven (5 Juni 2015)

Juni:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Jessica Alba





3. Juliane Werding





4. Valea Scalabrino





5. Cosma Shiva Hagen





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





7. Barbara Schöneberger





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Leelee Sobieski





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## Nusspli (5 Juni 2015)

1. Melanie Leupolz 
2. Laure Boulleau 
3. Ali Riley 
4. Nadine Keßler 
5. Lena Lotzen 
6. Ali Krieger
7. Kosovare Asllani 
8. Gina Lewandowski 
9. Josephine Henning 
10. Lotta Schelin


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juni 2015)

> Mai
> 
> 1. Diane Kruger
> 2. Sarah Gadon
> ...



*1. Diane Kruger (-)*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon (-)*





*3. Sylvia Hoeks (+1)*



 

*4. Ilse DeLange (-1)*



 

*5. Lily James (-)*



 

*6. Felicity Jones (+1)*



 

*7. Rachael Taylor (-1)*



 

*8. Danika Yarosh (-)*





*9. Vita (Vitalina) Sidorkina (-)*





*10. Carolin Niemczyk, DE, 24.07.90 in Singen/DE (new)*


----------



## congo64 (7 Juni 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 



3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba 


 
6.	Nina Dobrev



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Chloe Bennet



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juni 2015)

*Juni 2015​*
01. Taylor Swift
02. Kristen Stewart
03. Chloe Grace Moretz
04. Sophie Turner
05. Bella Thorne
06. Hayley Williams
07. Nina Dobrev
08. Emma Watson
09. Anna Kendrick
10. Avril Lavigne​


----------



## congo64 (7 Juni 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.06.2015 19:29 Uhr *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2633 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2552 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1955 *

4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1511 
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1474 
7.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1422 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1393 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1357 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1217 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1091 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1037 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1033 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	973 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	920 
18.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	887 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	885 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	876 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	790 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	772 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	752 
27.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	725 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	722 
29.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	710 
30.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
31.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	669 
32.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	663 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	641 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	638 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	619 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	609 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	608 
38.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	574 
40.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	561 
42.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	560 
43.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
45.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
46.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
47.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	513 
48.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	502 
50.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	491 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	489 
52.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	489 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	480 
54.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	478 
55.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	472 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	470 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	467 
58.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	460 
60.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	444 
62.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	438 
65.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	424 
67.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	414 
68.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	408 
69.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
70.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
71.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
72.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
73.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	393 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	390 
75.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
76.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	389 
77.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	387 
78.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	379 
79.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	375 
80.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	374 
81.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	373 
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	365 
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	362 
84.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	360 
85.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	360 
86.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	355 
87.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	354 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	350 
89.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	350 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	338 
91.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	325 
93.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
94.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	322 
96.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
97.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	318 
98.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	316 
99.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	316 
*100.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 *
101.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	315 
102.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	310 
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 
104.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
105.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	305 
106.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	304 
107.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	301 
108.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
109.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
110.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	288 
111.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
112.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
113.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	286 
115.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
116.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	285 
117.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	285 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
119.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	284 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	279 
121.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	279 
122.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
123.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
124.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
125.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	268 
126.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	267 
127.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
128.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	265 
129.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
130.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	263 
131.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	258 
132.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	256 
133.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
134.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	255 
135.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	253 
136.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	249 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
138.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	246 
139.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	243 
140.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
141.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	242 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	240 
143.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
144.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	236 
145.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	234 
146.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	234 
147.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
148.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
149.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
150.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	226 
151.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	221 
153.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
154.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
155.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
156.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
157.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	208 
159.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	204 
160.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	202 
161.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
162.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
163.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
164.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
165.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	195 
167.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	192 
169.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	189 
170.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	189 
171.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
172.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	188 
173.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
174.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	185 
175.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	185 
176.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
177.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
178.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	183 
179.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
180.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	179 
181.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
182.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
183.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
184.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
185.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
186.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	173 
187.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	173 
188.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
190.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	169 
191.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
192.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	167 
193.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	166 
194.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
195.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
196.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	165 
197.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
198.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	164 
199.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	164 
*200.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 *
201.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
202.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	162 
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	161 
204.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	161 
205.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	160 
206.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	160 
207.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
208.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	157 
209.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
210.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
211.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	155 
212.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
213.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	153 
214.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	151 
215.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	150 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	150 
217.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
218.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
219.	CatherineMountbatten-Windsor(Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	147 
220.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
221.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
222.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	145 
223.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
224.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
225.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
226.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
227.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	136 
228.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	134 
229.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	134 
230.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
231.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	133 
232.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	131 
233.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	131 
234.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
235.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
236.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	129 
237.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
238.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	129 
239.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
240.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
241.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	128 
242.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
243.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
244.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	124 
245.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	124 
246.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
247.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
248.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	122 
249.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
250.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
251.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	120 
252.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	119 
253.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	118 
254.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
255.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
256.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	117 
257.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
258.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
259.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
260.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
261.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
262.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	109 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
264.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	108 
265.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
266.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
267.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	107 
268.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
269.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
270.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
271.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
272.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
273.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	105 
274.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	104 
275.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
276.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
277.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
278.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
279.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
280.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	100 
281.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	100 
282.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
283.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
284.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	99 
285.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	98 
286.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
287.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	97 
288.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	97 
289.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
290.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
291.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
292.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	96 
293.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
294.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
295.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	94 
296.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
297.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	94 
298.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
299.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
*300.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 *
301.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
302.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	92 
303.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	92 
304.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	91 
305.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
306.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
307.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
308.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	89 
309.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
310.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	88 
311.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	87 
312.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	87 
313.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
314.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
315.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
316.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	85 
317.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
318.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	84 
319.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
320.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
321.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
322.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
323.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
324.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	82 
325.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
326.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
327.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	81 
328.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	80 
329.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
330.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
331.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	80 
332.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
333.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	79 
334.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
335.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
336.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
337.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	79 
338.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
339.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
340.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	78 
341.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
342.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
343.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
344.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	77 
345.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
346.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
347.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
348.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
349.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	75 
350.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
351.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
352.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
353.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
354.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	74 
355.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
356.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
357.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	73 
358.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	73 
359.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
360.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
361.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
362.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
363.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
364.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	70 
365.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
366.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	69 
367.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	69 
368.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
369.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
370.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	68 
371.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
372.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
373.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
374.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	67 
375.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	67 
376.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	66 
377.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
378.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
379.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
380.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
381.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	64 
382.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
383.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
384.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	64 
385.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
386.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	63 
387.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
388.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
389.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
390.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	62 
391.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	61 
392.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	61 
393.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
394.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
395.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
396.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	60 
397.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
398.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
399.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
*400.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	58 *
401.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
402.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
403.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	58 
404.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
405.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
406.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	58 
407.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
408.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
409.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
410.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	56 
411.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
412.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
413.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
414.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	55 
415.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
416.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	55 
417.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
418.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
419.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
420.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
421.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	53 
422.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	53 
423.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
424.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	52 
425.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
426.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	52 
427.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
428.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
429.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
430.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	52 
431.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
432.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
433.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
434.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
435.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	52 
436.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
437.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
438.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
439.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	51 
440.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
441.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
442.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	49 
443.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
444.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	49 
445.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	48 
446.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
447.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
448.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	48 
449.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	48 
450.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	48 
451.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
452.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	47 
453.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
454.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
455.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
456.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	46 
457.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
458.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
459.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
460.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
461.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	46 
462.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
463.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
464.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
465.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
466.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
467.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	45 
468.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
469.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
470.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	45 
471.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
472.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
473.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
474.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
475.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
476.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
477.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
478.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
479.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
480.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
481.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
482.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
483.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
484.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
485.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
486.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
487.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
488.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	43 
489.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	43 
490.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	43 
491.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	42 
492.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
493.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
494.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
495.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	41 
496.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	41 
497.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	41 
498.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	41 
499.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
*500.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 *
501.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
502.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
503.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	40 
504.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
505.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
506.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
507.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
508.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	39 
509.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	39 
510.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
511.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	38 
512.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
513.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
514.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
515.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
516.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
517.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
518.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
519.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
520.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
521.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	37 
522.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
523.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
524.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
525.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
526.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
527.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
528.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
529.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	36 
530.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
531.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	36 
532.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
533.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
534.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	35 
535.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	35 
536.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
537.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
538.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
539.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
540.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
541.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
542.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
543.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
544.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
545.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	34 
546.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
547.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
548.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
549.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
550.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
551.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	33 
552.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	33 
553.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	33 
554.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
555.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
556.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
557.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
558.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
559.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
560.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
561.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
562.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
563.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	32 
564.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
565.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
566.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	31 
567.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
568.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
569.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
570.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
571.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
572.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
573.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
574.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
575.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
576.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
577.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
578.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
579.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
580.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
581.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
582.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
583.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
584.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
585.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
586.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	29 
587.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
588.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
589.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
590.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
591.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
592.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
593.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
594.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
595.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	28 
596.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
597.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
598.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
599.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	27 
*600.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 *
601.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
602.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
603.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
604.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
605.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
606.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
607.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
608.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
609.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
610.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
611.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
612.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
613.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
614.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
615.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	26 
616.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
617.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
618.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
619.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
620.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
621.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
622.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
623.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
624.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
625.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
626.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
627.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
628.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
629.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	25 
630.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
631.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	25 
632.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
633.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
634.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
635.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
636.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	25 
637.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
638.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
639.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
640.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
641.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	24 
642.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
643.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
644.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
645.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
646.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
647.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
648.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
649.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
650.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
651.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
652.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
653.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
654.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
655.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
656.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
657.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
658.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
659.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
660.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
661.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
662.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	22 
663.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
664.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
665.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
666.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
667.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
668.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
669.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
670.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
671.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
672.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
673.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
674.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
675.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
676.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
677.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
678.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
679.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	21 
680.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
681.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
682.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
683.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
684.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
685.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
686.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
687.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
688.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
689.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
690.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
691.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
692.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	21 
693.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
694.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
695.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
696.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
697.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
698.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
699.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	20 
*700.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 *
701.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
702.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
703.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	20 
704.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	20 
705.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	20 
706.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
707.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
708.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
709.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
710.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
711.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
712.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	19 
713.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	19 
714.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
715.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
716.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
717.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
718.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
719.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
720.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
721.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
722.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
723.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	19 
724.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
725.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
726.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
727.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
728.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
729.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
730.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
731.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
732.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
733.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
734.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
735.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	19 
736.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
737.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
738.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
739.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
740.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
741.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
742.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
743.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
744.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
745.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
746.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
747.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
748.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
749.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
750.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
751.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
752.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
753.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
754.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
755.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
756.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
757.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
758.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
759.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
760.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
761.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
762.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
763.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
764.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
765.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	17 
766.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
767.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
768.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
769.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
770.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	17 
771.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
772.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
773.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
774.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	16 
775.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
776.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
777.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
778.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
779.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
780.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
781.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
782.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	16 
783.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	16 
784.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	16 
785.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
786.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
787.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
788.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
789.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
790.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
791.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
792.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
793.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
794.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
795.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
796.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
797.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
798.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
799.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
*800.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	15 *
801.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	15 
802.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
803.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
804.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
805.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
806.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
807.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
808.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
809.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
810.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
811.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	15 
812.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
813.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
814.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
815.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
816.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
817.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
818.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
819.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
820.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
821.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
822.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
823.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
824.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
825.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
826.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
827.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
828.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
829.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
830.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
831.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
832.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
833.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
834.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
835.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
836.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
837.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
838.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
839.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
840.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
841.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
842.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
843.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
844.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
845.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
846.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
847.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
848.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
849.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
850.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
851.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
852.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
853.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
854.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
855.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
856.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	13 
857.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
858.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	13 
859.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
860.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
861.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
862.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
863.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
864.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
865.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
866.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
867.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
868.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
869.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
870.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
871.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
872.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
873.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
874.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
875.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
876.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
877.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
878.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
879.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
880.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
881.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
882.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
883.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
884.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
885.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
886.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
887.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
888.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
889.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
890.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
891.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
892.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
893.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
894.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
895.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
896.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
897.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
898.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
899.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	12 
*900.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 *
901.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
902.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
903.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
904.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
905.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	12 
906.	Tina Weirather,	LIC, 24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
907.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
908.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
909.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
910.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
911.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
912.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
913.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
914.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	11 
915.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
916.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
917.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
918.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
919.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
920.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
921.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
922.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
923.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
924.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
925.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	11 
926.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	11 
927.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
928.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
929.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
930.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
931.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
932.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
933.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
934.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
935.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
936.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
937.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
938.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
939.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
940.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
941.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
942.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
943.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
944.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
945.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
946.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
947.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
948.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
949.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
950.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
951.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
952.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
953.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
954.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
955.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
956.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
957.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
958.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
959.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
960.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
961.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
962.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
963.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
964.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
965.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
966.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
967.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
968.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
969.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
970.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
971.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
972.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
973.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
974.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
975.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
976.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
977.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
978.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
979.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
980.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
981.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
982.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
983.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
984.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
985.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
986.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
987.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
988.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
989.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
990.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
991.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
992.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
993.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
994.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	10 
995.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
996.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
997.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
998.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
999.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
*1000.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 *
1001.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1002.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1003.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1004.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1005.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1006.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1007.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	9 
1008.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1009.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1010.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1011.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1012.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1013.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1014.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1015.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1016.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,01.07.61 inSandringham/GB,+13.08.97	9 
1017.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1018.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1019.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1020.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1021.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1022.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1023.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1024.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1025.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1026.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1027.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1028.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1029.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1030.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1031.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1032.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1033.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1034.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1035.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1036.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1037.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1038.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1039.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1040.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1041.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1042.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1043.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1044.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1045.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1046.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1047.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1048.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1049.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1050.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1051.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1052.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1053.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1054.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1055.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1056.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1057.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1058.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1059.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1060.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1061.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1062.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1063.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1064.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1065.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1066.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1067.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1068.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1069.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1070.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1071.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1072.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1073.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1074.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1075.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1076.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1077.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1078.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1079.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1080.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1081.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1082.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1083.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1084.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1085.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1086.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1087.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1088.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1089.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1090.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1091.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1092.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1093.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1094.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1095.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1096.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1097.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1098.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1099.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	8 
*1100.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 *
1101.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1102.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1103.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1104.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1105.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1106.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1107.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1108.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1109.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1110.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1111.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1112.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1113.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1114.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1115.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1116.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1117.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1118.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1119.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1120.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1121.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1122.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1123.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1124.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1125.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1126.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1127.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1128.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1129.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1130.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1131.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1132.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1133.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1134.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	8 
1135.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1136.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1137.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1138.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1139.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1140.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1141.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1142.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1143.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1144.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1145.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1146.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1147.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1148.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1149.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1150.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1151.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1152.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	7 
1153.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1154.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1155.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1156.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1157.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1158.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1159.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1160.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1161.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1162.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1163.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1164.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1165.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1166.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1167.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1168.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1169.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1170.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1171.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1172.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1173.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1174.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1175.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1176.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1177.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1178.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1179.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1180.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1181.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1182.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1183.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1184.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1185.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1186.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1187.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1188.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1189.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1190.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1191.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1192.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1193.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1194.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1195.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1196.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1197.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1198.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1199.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
*1200.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 *
1201.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1202.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1203.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1204.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1205.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1206.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1207.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1208.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	7 
1209.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1210.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1211.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1212.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1213.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1214.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1215.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1216.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1217.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1218.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1219.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1220.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1221.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1222.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1223.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1224.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1225.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1226.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1227.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1228.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1229.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1230.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1231.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1232.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1233.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1234.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1235.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1236.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1237.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1238.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1239.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1240.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1241.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1242.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1243.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1244.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1245.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1246.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1247.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1248.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1249.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1250.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1251.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1252.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1253.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1254.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1255.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1256.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1257.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1258.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1259.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1260.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1261.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1262.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1263.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1264.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1265.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1266.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1267.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1268.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1269.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1270.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1271.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1272.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1273.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1274.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1275.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1276.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1277.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1278.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1279.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1280.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1281.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1282.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1283.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1284.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1285.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1286.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1287.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1288.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1289.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1290.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1291.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	5 
1292.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1293.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1294.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1295.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1296.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1297.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1298.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1299.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
*1300.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 *
1301.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1302.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1303.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1304.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1305.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1306.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1307.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1308.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1309.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1310.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1311.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1312.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1313.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1314.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1315.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1316.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1317.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1318.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1319.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1320.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1321.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1322.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1323.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1324.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1325.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1326.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1327.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1328.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1329.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1330.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1331.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1332.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1333.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1334.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1335.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1336.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1337.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1338.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1339.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1340.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1341.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1342.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1343.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1344.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1345.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1346.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1347.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1348.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1349.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1350.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1351.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1352.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1353.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1354.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1355.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1356.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1357.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1358.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1359.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1360.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1361.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1362.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1363.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1364.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1365.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1366.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1367.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1368.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1369.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1370.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1371.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1372.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1373.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1374.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1375.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1376.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1377.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1378.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1379.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1380.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1381.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1382.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1383.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1384.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1385.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1386.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1387.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1388.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1389.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1390.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1391.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1392.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1393.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1394.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1395.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1396.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1397.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1398.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1399.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
*1400.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 *
1401.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1402.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1403.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1404.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1405.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1406.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1407.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1408.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1409.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1410.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1411.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1412.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1413.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1414.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1415.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1416.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1417.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1418.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1419.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1420.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1421.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1422.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1423.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1424.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1425.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1426.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1427.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1428.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1429.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1430.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1431.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1432.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1433.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1434.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1435.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1436.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1437.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1438.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1439.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1440.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1441.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1442.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1443.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1444.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1445.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1446.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	4 
1447.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1448.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1449.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1450.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1451.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1452.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1453.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1454.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1455.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1456.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1457.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1458.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1459.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1460.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1461.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1462.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1463.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1464.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1465.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1466.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1467.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1468.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1469.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1470.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1471.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1472.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1473.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1474.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1475.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1476.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1477.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1478.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1479.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1480.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1481.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1482.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1483.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1484.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1485.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1486.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1487.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1488.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1489.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1490.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1491.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1492.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1493.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1494.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1495.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1496.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1497.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1498.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1499.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
*1500.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 *
1501.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1502.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1503.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1504.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1505.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1506.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1507.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1508.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1509.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1510.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1511.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	3 
1512.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1513.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1514.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1515.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1516.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1517.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1518.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1519.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1520.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1521.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1522.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1523.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1524.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1525.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1526.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1527.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1528.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1529.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1530.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1531.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1532.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1533.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1534.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1535.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1536.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1537.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1538.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1539.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1540.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1541.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1542.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1543.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1544.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1545.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1546.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1547.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1548.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1549.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1550.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1551.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1552.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1553.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1554.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1555.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1556.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	2 
1557.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1558.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1559.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1560.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1561.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1562.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1563.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1564.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1565.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1566.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1567.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1568.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1569.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1570.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1571.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1572.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1573.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1574.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1575.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1576.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1577.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1578.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1579.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1580.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1581.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1582.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1583.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1584.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1585.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1586.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1587.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1588.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1589.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1590.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1591.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1592.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1593.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1594.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1595.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1596.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1597.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1598.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1599.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
*1600.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 *
1601.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1602.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1603.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	2 
1604.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1605.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1606.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1607.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1608.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1609.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1610.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1611.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1612.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1613.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1614.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1615.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1616.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1617.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1618.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1619.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1620.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1621.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1622.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1623.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1624.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1625.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1626.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1627.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1628.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1629.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1630.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1631.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1632.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1633.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1634.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1635.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1636.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1637.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1638.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1639.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1640.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1641.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1642.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1643.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1644.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1645.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1646.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1647.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1648.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1649.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1650.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1651.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1652.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1653.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1654.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1655.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1656.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1657.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1658.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1659.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1660.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1661.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1662.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1663.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1664.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1665.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1666.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1667.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1668.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1669.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1670.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1671.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1672.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1673.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1674.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1675.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1676.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1677.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1678.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1679.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1680.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1681.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1682.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1683.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1684.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1685.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1686.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1687.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1688.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1689.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1690.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1691.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1692.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1693.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1694.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1695.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1696.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1697.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1698.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1699.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
*1700.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 *
1701.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1702.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1703.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1704.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1705.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1706.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1707.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1708.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1709.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1710.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1711.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1712.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1713.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1714.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1715.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1716.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1955
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1393
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1357
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1091
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	973
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	887
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	876
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 790

*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2633
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2552
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1511
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1474
5.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1422
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1217
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1037
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1033



*Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cav (8 Juni 2015)

Mein Voting 06/2015

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alex Morgan




3. Ashley Greene




4. Sylvie Meis




5. Kimberley Garner




6. Hayley Atwell




7. Emmanuelle Chriqui




8. Stana Katic


 

9. Michelle Keegan




10. Annett Möller




10. Anna Kendrick


​


----------



## StefanKa (8 Juni 2015)

So sieht's im Juni aus:

1. Juliane Seyfarth





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Lena Gercke





4. Renée Weibel





5. Miriam Gössner





6. Magdalena Neuner





7. Lindsey Vonn





8. Diane Willems





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## Ryan Atwood (13 Juni 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Victoria Justice
4.) Mila Kunis
5.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
6.) Yvonne Strahovski
7.) Angela Finger Erben
8.) Lena Meyer Landrut
9.) Caroline Wozniacki
10.) Eva Green


----------



## Cradlerocker (16 Juni 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado




2) AJ Lee




3) Laure Boulleau




4) Nora Holstad




5) Melanie Leupolz




6) Lena Lotzen




7) Selena Gomez




8) Nadine Keßler




9) Helene Fischer




10) Trish Stratus


----------



## realsacha (17 Juni 2015)

1. Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting






2. Julianne Hough






3. Ashley Tisdale






4. Taylor Swift






5. Anna Kendrick






6. Carlson Young






7. Rosamund Pike






8. Bella Thorne






9. Arielle Kebbel






10. Kelsey Chow


----------



## Anakin (18 Juni 2015)

1. Lejla-X
2. Christina Jolie
3. Georgia Jones
4. Alina Merkau
5. Katy Perry
6. Anna Heesch
7. Victoria Justice
8. Annika Kipp
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## ch2004 (19 Juni 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Juni 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Antje Wöhnke
7. Susannne Langhans
8. Kristina Lüdke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Julia Niharika-Sen


----------



## FCB_Cena (20 Juni 2015)

1.Jana Kramer
2. Eva Green
3. Michelle Keegan
4. Helene Fischer
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Jessica Alba
7. Sara Carbonero
8. Victoria Justice
9. Lena Gercke
10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## Ralf1972 (21 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Elena Bruhn
4.	Mareille Höppner
5.	Nazan Eckes
6.	Frauke Ludowig
7.	Pinar Tanrikolu
8.	Emma Watson
9.	Catherine Moutbatton
10.	Sandra Schneiders


----------



## gaertner23 (26 Juni 2015)

Mein Juni-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Sandra Thier
3.) Kay-Sölve Richter
4.) Anja Petzold
5.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
6.) Frauke Ludowig
7.) Anja Heyde
8.) Annette Betz
9.) Annett Möller
10.) Maxi Biewer


----------



## goldlena (26 Juni 2015)

1. Helene Fischer 2. Annett Möller 3. Sandra Schneiders 4. Magdalena Neuner 5. Toni Garrn 6. Marlene Lufen 7. Lena Gercke 8. Maria Shaporova 9. Michelle Hunziker 10. Audrina Patridge


----------



## dabi (27 Juni 2015)

1.Megan Fox
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Sylvie Meis
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Adriana Lima
8.Jennifer Lopez
9.Jessica Biel
10.Shannen Doherty


----------



## Schweizer (27 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Kaya Scodelario
Emmy Rossum
Mila Kunis
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Sarah Gadon
Leigh Lezark
Heather Graham

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## Devilfish (28 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Hayley Williams
3. Demi Lovato
4. Selena Gomez
5. Taylor Swift
6. Hilary Duff
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Ariana Grande
9. Ashley Tisdale
10. Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## RockingSheep (29 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## pofgo (29 Juni 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Hehnii (29 Juni 2015)

Hier meine Juniwertung 2015:

1. Hayley Atwell 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Reese Witherspoon
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Jennifer Lawrence
8. Kimberley Garner
9. Phoebe Tonkin
10-.Diane Kruger (zehn Minus)


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2015)

Juni 2015


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Miranda Kerr
Bella Thorne
Barbara Palvin
Ryan Newman
Britt Robertson
Toni Garrn
Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2015 19:19 Uhr *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2647 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2574 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1964 *

4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1520 
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1477 
7.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1450 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1398 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1360 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1223 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1091 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1037 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1033 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	979 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	940 
18.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	916 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	885 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	876 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	790 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	778 
26.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	752 
27.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	748 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	737 
29.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	712 
30.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
31.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	671 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	669 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	654 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	638 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	619 
36.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	609 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	609 
38.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	584 
40.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
41.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	561 
42.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	561 
43.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
45.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	532 
46.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
47.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
48.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	506 
49.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
50.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	505 
51.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	491 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	489 
53.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	485 
54.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	481 
55.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	474 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	473 
57.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	472 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	470 
59.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	466 
60.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	444 
62.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	443 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	438 
65.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	424 
67.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	414 
68.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	408 
69.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	408 
70.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
71.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
72.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	403 
73.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
74.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	390 
76.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
77.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	387 
78.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	385 
79.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	384 
80.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	382 
81.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	374 
82.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	370 
83.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	365 
84.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	364 
85.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	362 
86.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	360 
87.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	354 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	350 
89.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	350 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	338 
91.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	329 
93.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	325 
94.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	324 
96.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	323 
97.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
98.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
99.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	318 
*100.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	318 *
101.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
102.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
103.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	314 
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	307 
106.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
107.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	305 
108.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	293 
109.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
110.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
111.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	288 
112.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
113.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
114.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	288 
115.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
116.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
117.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	285 
118.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
119.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	284 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	280 
121.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	279 
122.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
123.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
124.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	275 
125.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
126.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	270 
127.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	268 
128.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	268 
129.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	268 
130.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
131.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
132.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	263 
133.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	260 
134.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	258 
135.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	257 
136.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
137.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	255 
138.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	246 
139.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	246 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	244 
141.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	243 
142.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
143.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle/GB,	242 
144.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	241 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	240 
146.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	236 
148.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
149.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
150.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
151.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	221 
153.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
154.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
155.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
156.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	212 
157.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
158.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
159.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	208 
160.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	206 
161.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	204 
162.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
163.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
164.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
165.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
166.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
167.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	192 
169.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	192 
170.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	189 
171.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	189 
172.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	189 
173.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
174.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
175.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	186 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	185 
177.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
178.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	184 
179.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
180.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
181.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
182.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
183.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
184.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
185.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
186.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	173 
187.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	173 
188.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
189.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	172 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
191.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	169 
192.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	168 
193.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
194.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	167 
195.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	166 
196.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	166 
197.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
198.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
199.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	165 
*200.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	165 *
201.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
202.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	164 
203.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	163 
204.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
205.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
206.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	162 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	161 
208.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	161 
209.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	160 
210.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	159 
211.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
212.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	158 
213.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157	 
214.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
215.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	150 
217.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
218.	CatherineMountbatten-Windsor (Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	149 
219.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
220.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
221.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
222.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	145 
223.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
224.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
225.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
226.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
227.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	136 
228.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	136 
229.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	136 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	134 
231.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
232.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	133 
233.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	132 
234.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	132 
235.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
236.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
237.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	129 
238.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	129 
239.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
240.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	129 
241.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
242.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
243.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	128 
244.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
245.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
246.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
247.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	124 
248.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	124 
249.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
250.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
251.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
252.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
253.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	121 
254.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	120 
255.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
256.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
257.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
258.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
259.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
260.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	114 
261.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	112 
262.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	111 
263.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
264.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
265.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	111 
266.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
267.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	108 
268.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
269.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	108 
270.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	107 
271.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	106 
272.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
273.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
274.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
275.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
276.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	105 
277.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	104 
278.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
279.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
280.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
281.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
282.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
283.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	100 
284.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	100 
285.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
286.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
287.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	98 
288.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
289.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	97 
290.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
291.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
292.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
293.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	96 
294.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	95 
295.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	95 
296.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
297.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
298.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
299.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	94 
*300.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 *
301.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
302.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
303.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
304.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	92 
305.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	92 
306.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	91 
307.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
308.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
309.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	91 
310.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
311.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
312.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	88 
313.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	88 
314.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	87 
315.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	87 
316.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
317.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
318.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
319.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
320.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	84 
321.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
322.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
323.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
324.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
325.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
326.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
327.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	81 
328.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
329.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	81 
330.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	80 
331.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
332.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
333.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	80 
334.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
335.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	79 
336.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
337.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
338.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
339.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	79 
340.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	79 
341.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
342.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
343.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	78 
344.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	78 
345.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
346.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
347.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
348.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
349.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
350.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
351.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	76 
352.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	75 
353.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
354.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
355.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
356.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	75 
357.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
358.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	75 
359.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	74 
360.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
361.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
362.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	73 
363.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
364.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
365.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
366.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
367.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	70 
368.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
369.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
370.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
371.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	68 
372.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
373.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	68 
374.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
375.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	67 
376.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	67 
377.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	67 
378.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	67 
379.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	67 
380.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	66 
381.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
382.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	66 
383.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
384.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
385.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
386.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	64 
387.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
388.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
389.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
390.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	63 
391.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
392.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
393.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	62 
394.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	61 
395.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
396.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
397.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
398.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	60 
399.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	60 
*400.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 *
401.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
402.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	59 
403.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	59 
404.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	58 
405.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
406.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
407.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	58 
408.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
409.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
410.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	58 
411.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
412.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
413.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
414.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
415.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
416.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
417.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	55 
418.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
419.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	55 
420.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	55 
421.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
422.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
423.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
424.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
425.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	53 
426.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	53 
427.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
428.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
429.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	53 
430.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	52 
431.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
432.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	52 
433.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
434.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
435.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	52 
436.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	52 
437.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
438.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
439.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
440.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
441.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
442.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
443.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	51 
444.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
445.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	51 
446.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
447.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	50 
448.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
449.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	49 
450.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
451.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
452.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
453.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	48 
454.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	48 
455.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
456.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
457.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
458.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	46 
459.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	46 
460.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
461.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
462.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
463.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
464.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
465.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
466.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
467.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
468.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	45 
470.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
471.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
472.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	45 
473.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
474.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
475.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
476.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
477.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
478.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
479.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
480.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
481.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
482.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
483.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
484.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
485.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
486.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
487.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
488.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
489.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
490.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	43 
491.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	43 
492.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	43 
493.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	42 
494.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	42 
495.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	42 
496.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
497.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
498.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	41 
499.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	41 
*500.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 *
501.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
502.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
503.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
504.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	40 
505.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
506.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
507.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
508.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
509.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	39 
510.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	39 
511.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	39 
512.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
513.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	38 
514.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
515.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
516.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
517.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
518.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
519.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
520.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
521.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
522.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
523.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
524.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
525.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
526.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
527.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
528.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
529.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
530.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	36 
531.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
532.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	36 
533.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
534.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
535.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	35 
536.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
537.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
538.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
539.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
540.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
541.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
542.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
543.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
544.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
545.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	34 
546.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
547.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
548.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
549.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
550.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
551.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	33 
552.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	33 
553.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	33 
554.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
555.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
556.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
557.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
558.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
559.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
560.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
561.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
562.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
563.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	32 
564.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
565.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
566.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	31 
567.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
568.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
569.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
570.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	31 
571.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
572.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
573.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
574.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
575.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
576.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
577.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
578.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
579.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
580.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
581.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
582.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
583.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
584.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
585.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
586.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
587.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
588.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	29 
589.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
590.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
591.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
592.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
593.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
594.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
595.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
596.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
597.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	28 
598.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
599.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
*600.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 *
601.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	27 
602.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
603.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
604.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
605.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
606.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
607.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
608.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
609.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
610.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
611.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
612.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
613.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
614.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
615.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
616.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
617.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	26 
618.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
619.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
620.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
621.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
622.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
623.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
624.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
625.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
626.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	25 
627.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
628.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
629.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
630.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
631.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
632.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	25 
633.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
634.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	25 
635.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
636.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
637.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
638.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
639.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	25 
640.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
641.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
642.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
643.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
644.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
645.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
646.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
647.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
648.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
649.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
650.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
651.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
652.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
653.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
654.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
655.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
656.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
657.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	23 
658.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
659.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
660.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
661.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
662.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
663.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
664.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
665.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
666.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
667.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
668.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
669.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
670.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
671.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
672.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
673.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
674.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
675.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
676.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
677.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
678.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
679.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
680.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	21 
681.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
682.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
683.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
684.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	21 
685.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
686.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
687.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
688.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
689.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
690.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
691.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
692.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
693.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
694.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	21 
695.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
696.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
697.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
698.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
699.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
*700.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 *
701.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
702.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
703.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
704.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	20 
705.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	20 
706.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	20 
707.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
708.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
709.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	20 
710.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
711.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
712.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
713.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
714.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	19 
715.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	19 
716.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
717.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
718.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
719.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
720.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
721.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
722.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
723.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
724.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
725.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
726.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
727.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
728.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
729.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
730.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
731.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
732.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
733.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
734.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
735.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
736.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	19 
737.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
738.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
739.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
740.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
741.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
742.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
743.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
744.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
745.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
746.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
747.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
748.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
749.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
750.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
751.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
752.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
753.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
754.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
755.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
756.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
757.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
758.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
759.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
760.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
761.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
762.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
763.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
764.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
765.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
766.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	17 
767.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
768.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
769.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
770.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
771.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	17 
772.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
773.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
774.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
775.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	16 
776.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
777.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
778.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
779.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
780.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
781.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
782.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
783.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	16 
784.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	16 
785.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
786.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
787.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
788.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
789.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
790.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
791.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
792.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
793.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
794.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
795.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
796.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
797.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
798.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
799.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
*800.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	15 *
801.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	15 
802.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
803.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
804.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
805.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
806.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
807.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA, 15 
808.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
809.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
810.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
811.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	15 
812.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
813.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
814.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
815.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
816.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
817.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
818.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
819.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
820.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
821.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
822.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
823.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
824.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
825.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
826.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
827.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
828.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
829.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	14 
830.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
831.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
832.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
833.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
834.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
835.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
836.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
837.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
838.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
839.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
840.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
841.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
842.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
843.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
844.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
845.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
846.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
847.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
848.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
849.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
850.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
851.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
852.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
853.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
854.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	13 
855.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
856.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
857.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	13 
858.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
859.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	13 
860.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
861.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
862.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
863.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
864.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
865.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
866.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
867.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
868.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
869.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
870.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
871.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
872.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
873.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
874.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
875.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
876.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
877.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
878.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
879.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
880.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
881.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
882.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
883.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
884.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
885.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
886.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
887.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
888.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
889.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
890.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
891.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
892.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
893.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
894.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
895.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
896.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
897.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
898.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
899.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	12 
*900.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 *
901.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	12 
902.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
903.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
904.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
905.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
906.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
907.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	12 
908.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
909.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
910.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
911.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
912.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
913.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
914.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
915.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	11 
916.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
917.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
918.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
919.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
920.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
921.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
922.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
923.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
924.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
925.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
926.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
927.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	11 
928.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	11 
929.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
930.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
931.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
932.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
933.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
934.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
935.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
936.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
937.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
938.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
939.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
940.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
941.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
942.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
943.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
944.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
945.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
946.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
947.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
948.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
949.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
950.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
951.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
952.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
953.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
954.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
955.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
956.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
957.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
958.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
959.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
960.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
961.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
962.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
963.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
964.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
965.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
966.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
967.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
968.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
969.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
970.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
971.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
972.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
973.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
974.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
975.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
976.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
977.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
978.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
979.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
980.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
981.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
982.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
983.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
984.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
985.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
986.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
987.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
988.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
989.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
990.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
991.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
992.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
993.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
994.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
995.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
996.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	10 
997.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
998.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
999.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
*1000.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 *
1001.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1002.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1003.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1004.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1005.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1006.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1007.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1008.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1009.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	9 
1010.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1011.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1012.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1013.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1014.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1015.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1016.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1017.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1018.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61inSandringham/GB,+13.08.97	9 
1019.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1020.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1021.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1022.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1023.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1024.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1025.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1026.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1027.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1028.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1029.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1030.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1031.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1032.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1033.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1034.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1035.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1036.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1037.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1038.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1039.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1040.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1041.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1042.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1043.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1044.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1045.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1046.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1047.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1048.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1049.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1050.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1051.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1052.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1053.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1054.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1055.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1056.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1057.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1058.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1059.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1060.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1061.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1062.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1063.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1064.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1065.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1066.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1067.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1068.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1069.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1070.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1071.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1072.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1073.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1074.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1075.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1076.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1077.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1078.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1079.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1080.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1081.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1082.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1083.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1084.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1085.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1086.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1087.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1088.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1089.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1090.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1091.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1092.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1093.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1094.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1095.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1096.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1097.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1098.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1099.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
*1100.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 *
1101.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1102.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	8 
1103.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1104.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1105.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1106.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1107.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1108.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1109.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1110.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1111.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1112.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1113.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1114.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1115.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1116.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1117.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1118.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1119.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1120.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1121.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1122.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1123.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1124.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1125.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1126.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1127.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1128.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1129.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1130.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1131.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1132.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1133.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1134.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1135.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1136.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1137.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1138.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1139.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1140.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1141.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1142.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1143.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1144.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1145.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1146.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1147.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1148.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1149.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1150.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1151.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1152.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1153.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1154.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	7 
1155.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1156.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1157.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1158.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1159.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1160.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1161.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1162.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1163.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1164.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1165.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1166.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1167.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1168.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1169.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1170.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1171.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1172.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1173.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1174.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1175.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1176.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1177.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1178.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1179.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1180.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	7 
1181.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1182.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1183.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1184.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1185.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1186.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1187.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1188.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1189.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1190.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1191.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1192.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1193.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1194.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1195.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1196.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1197.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1198.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1199.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
*1200.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 *
1201.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1202.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1203.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1204.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1205.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1206.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1207.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1208.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1209.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1210.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	7 
1211.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1212.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1213.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1214.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1215.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1216.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1217.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1218.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1219.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1220.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1221.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1222.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1223.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1224.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1225.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1226.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1227.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1228.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1229.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1230.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1231.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1232.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1233.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1234.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1235.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1236.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1237.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1238.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1239.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1240.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1241.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1242.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1243.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1244.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1245.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1246.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1247.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1248.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1249.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1250.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1251.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1252.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1253.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1254.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1255.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1256.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1257.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1258.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1259.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1260.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1261.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1262.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1263.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1264.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1265.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1266.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1267.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1268.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1269.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1270.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1271.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1272.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1273.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1274.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1275.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1276.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1277.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1278.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1279.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1280.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1281.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1282.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1283.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1284.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1285.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1286.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1287.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1288.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1289.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1290.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1291.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1292.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1293.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1294.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1295.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1296.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1297.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1298.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1299.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
*1300.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 *
1301.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1302.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1303.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1304.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1305.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1306.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1307.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1308.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1309.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1310.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1311.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1312.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1313.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1314.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1315.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1316.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1317.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1318.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1319.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1320.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1321.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1322.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1323.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1324.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1325.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1326.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1327.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1328.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1329.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1330.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1331.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1332.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1333.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1334.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1335.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1336.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1337.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1338.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1339.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1340.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1341.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1342.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1343.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1344.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1345.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1346.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1347.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1348.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1349.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1350.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1351.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	5 
1352.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1353.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1354.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1355.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1356.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1357.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1358.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1359.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1360.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1361.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1362.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1363.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1364.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1365.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1366.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1367.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1368.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1369.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1370.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1371.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1372.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1373.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1374.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1375.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1376.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1377.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1378.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1379.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1380.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1381.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1382.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1383.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1384.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1385.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1386.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1387.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1388.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1389.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1390.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1391.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1392.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1393.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1394.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1395.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1396.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1397.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1398.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1399.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
*1400.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 *
1401.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1402.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1403.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1404.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1405.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1406.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1407.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1408.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1409.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1410.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1411.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1412.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1413.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1414.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1415.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1416.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1417.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1418.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1419.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1420.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1421.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1422.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1423.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1424.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1425.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1426.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1427.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1428.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1429.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1430.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1431.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1432.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1433.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1434.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1435.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1436.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1437.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1438.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1439.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1440.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1441.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1442.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1443.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1444.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1445.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1446.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	4 
1447.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1448.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1449.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1450.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1451.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1452.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1453.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1454.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1455.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1456.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1457.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1458.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1459.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1460.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1461.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1462.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1463.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1464.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1465.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1466.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1467.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1468.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1469.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1470.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1471.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1472.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1473.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1474.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1475.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1476.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1477.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1478.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1479.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1480.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1481.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1482.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1483.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1484.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1485.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1486.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1487.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1488.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1489.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1490.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1491.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1492.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1493.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1494.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1495.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1496.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1497.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1498.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1499.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
*1500.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 *
1501.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1502.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1503.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1504.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1505.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1506.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1507.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1508.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1509.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1510.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1511.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	3 
1512.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1513.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1514.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1515.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1516.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1517.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1518.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1519.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1520.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1521.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1522.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1523.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1524.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1525.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1526.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1527.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1528.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1529.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1530.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1531.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1532.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1533.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1534.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1535.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1536.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1537.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1538.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1539.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1540.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1541.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1542.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1543.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1544.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1545.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1546.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1547.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1548.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1549.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1550.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1551.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1552.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1553.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1554.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1555.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1556.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	2 
1557.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1558.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1559.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1560.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1561.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1562.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1563.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1564.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1565.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1566.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1567.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1568.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1569.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1570.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1571.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1572.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1573.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1574.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1575.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1576.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1577.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1578.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1579.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1580.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1581.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1582.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1583.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1584.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1585.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1586.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1587.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1588.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1589.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1590.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1591.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1592.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1593.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1594.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1595.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1596.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1597.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1598.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1599.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
*1600.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 *
1601.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1602.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1603.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	2 
1604.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1605.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1606.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1607.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1608.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1609.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1610.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1611.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1612.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1613.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1614.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1615.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1616.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1617.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1618.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1619.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1620.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1621.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1622.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1623.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1624.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1625.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1626.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1627.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1628.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1629.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1630.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1631.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1632.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1633.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1634.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1635.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1636.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1637.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1638.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1639.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1640.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1641.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1642.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1643.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1644.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1645.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1646.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1647.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1648.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1649.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1650.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1651.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1652.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1653.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1654.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1655.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1656.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1657.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1658.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1659.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1660.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1661.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1662.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1663.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1664.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1665.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1666.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1667.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1668.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1669.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1670.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1671.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1672.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1673.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1674.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1675.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1676.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1677.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1678.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1679.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1680.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1681.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1682.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1683.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1684.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1685.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1686.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1687.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1688.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1689.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1690.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1691.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1692.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1693.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1694.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1695.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1696.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1697.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1698.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1699.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
*1700.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 *
1701.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1702.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1703.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1704.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1705.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1706.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1707.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1708.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1709.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1710.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1711.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1712.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1713.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1714.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1715.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1716.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1964
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1398
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1360
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1091
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	979
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	916
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	876
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 790

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2647
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2574
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1520
4.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1477
5.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1450
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1223
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1037
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1033



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2015)

Für Juli 

1. Olivia Wilde


 


2. Diane Kruger


 


3. Ashley Greene


 

 
4. Amber Heard


 
5. Jessica Chastain


 
6. Emmy Rossum


 
7. Emily Blunt


 
8. Anne Hathaway


 
9. Maria Sharapova


 
10. Gemma Arterton


 
10. Gillian Anderson


 
10. January Jones


 
10. Kate Winslet


 
10. Liv Tyler


 
​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Juli 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Helene Fischer
3.) Caroline Wozniacki
4.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
5.) Angela Finger Erben
6.) Katy Perry
7.) Annika Kipp
8.) Yvonne Strahovski
9.) Victoria Justice
10.) Eva Green


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juli 2015)

Juli Voting:

1. Magdalena Voigt
2. Mila Kunis
3. Alina Merkau
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Serena Salecker
6. Annika Kipp
7. Alex Morgan
8. Alida Kurras
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*





2. Chloe Moretz
3. Linda Marlen Runge
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Taylor Swift
6. Janina Uhse
7. Josefine Preuß 
8. Victoria Justice
9. Kristen Stewart
10. Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juli 2015)

*Juli


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Victoria Justice

5. Katja Woywood

6. Parminder Nagra

7. Kirsten Dunst

8. Ellen Pompeo

9. Avril Lavigne

10. Ilka Bessin ​*


----------



## STF (1 Juli 2015)

Meine Juli-Liste:

1 Sandra Thier
2 Anne Igartiburu
3 Silvia Laubenbacher
4 Nikkala Stott
5 Melanie Walsh
6 Jennifer Aniston
7 Gisele Bundchen
8 Marie Bäumer
9 Maria Furtwängler
10 Shania Twain

Danke für die aufwändige Arbeit :thx:


----------



## brian69 (1 Juli 2015)

*Juli 2015*

*
1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Alexandra Daddario 
3. Hayley Atwell
4. Camilla Belle*

*5. Eva Green
6. Heather Graham
7. Rosamund Pike*

*8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. .Margot Robbie
10. Jennifer Morrison*​


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Juli 2015)

Diesen Monat, vielleicht weil es so heiß ist, möchte ich mal niedriger platzierte Damen unterstützen, die meiner Meinung nach unterbewertet sind:

1. Laura Dünnwald
2. Patricia Küll
3. Yve Fehring
4. Bettina von Schimmelmann
5. Anja Reschke
6. Sabine Sauer
7. Marlen Neuenschwander
8. Jule Gölsdorf
9. Mara Bergmann
10. Kathy Weber


----------



## tino2003 (1 Juli 2015)

hier der Juli:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## kamy (1 Juli 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Maria Voskania	
5.	Asli Bayram	
6.	Nina Moghaddam	
7.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi 
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Bahar Kizil	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Afefan (1 Juli 2015)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Aline von Drateln
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Annika Zimmermann
6. Robert Bieling
7. Andrea Petkovic
8. Anne Hatheway
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Julia Görges
10. Emma Watson
10. Penelope Cruz


----------



## benedikt (2 Juli 2015)

Meine Juli Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Iris Kavka
03. Nicole Meyer
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Irina Shayk
08. Julie Henderson
09. Ariane Sommer
10. Karlie Kloss
10. Anja Leuenberger
10. Izabel Goulart


----------



## Cherubini (2 Juli 2015)

1. Kelly Brook
2. Nathalie Emmanuel
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Nikki Bella
5. Kate Upton
6. Alexandra Daddario
7. Julia Görges
8. Angelina Heger
9. Lena Gercke
10. Andrea Petkovic
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juli 2015)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Adrianne Curry
3. Angela Karpova
4. Monica Bellucci
5. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
6. Verona Pooth
7. Joelina Drews
8. Joanna Krupa
9. Katie Price
10.Janelle Barbie


----------



## hsvmann (2 Juli 2015)

*07/15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Juli 2015)

*Juli-Voting:*


1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Emma Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 

*Als toughe, harte Wikingerin einfach göttlich* :drip:


6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Betty Taube
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## tort3 (4 Juli 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Angelina Heger
4. Sarah Engels
5. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
6. Joelina Drews
7. Sophia Thomalla 
8. Helene Fischer
9. Sarah Bogen
10. Tanja Tischewitsch


----------



## PromiFan (4 Juli 2015)

Nach langer Zeit mache ich auch mal wieder mit . An der Nummer 1 hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert, diese ist:

1.) Judith Rakers
2.) Marietta Slomka
3.) Kay-Sölve Richter
4.) Gundula Gause
5.) Kate Middleton
6.) Tina Ruland
7.) Nina Bott
8.) Manuala Schwesig
9.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
10.) Shakira


----------



## RoadDog (4 Juli 2015)

Juli 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. A.J. Cook
3. Miranda Kerr
4. Karlie Kloss
5. Amber Heard
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Victoria Justice
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Beth Behrs


----------



## Schweizer (4 Juli 2015)

Juli 2015

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Mila Kunis
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Leigh Lezark
Sarah Gadon
Heather Graham

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2015)

*Walt's Juli-Voting - kurz vor dem Abstimmungsende der Vorentscheidung zur Wahl von Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2015 (siehe meine Signatur unten).*

Aus aktuellem Anlass und um Euch zu motivieren, dort noch abzustimmen heute mal sehr Soap-Girl lastig:

1.) Iris Mareike Steen





2.) Lena Gercke





3.) Linda Marlen Runge





4.) Janina Uhse





5.) Sarah Bogen





6.) Valea Scalabrino





7.) Nadine Menz





8.) Anne Menden





9.) Janine Wöller





10.) Annika Kipp






Gruß
Walt

*...und bitte unten noch abstimmen (Soap-Girl 2015):*


----------



## ch2004 (10 Juli 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Juli 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Alina Merkau
5. Romy Hiller
6. Susannne Langhans
7. Julia Niharika-Sen
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Kristina Lüdke


----------



## congo64 (11 Juli 2015)

Diesen Monat mal Helene auf der Zwei, als Dank für ein traumhaftes Konzert in Berlin 

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 


 
2.	Helene Fischer 


 


 
3.	Delta Godrem 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 



5.	Jessica Alba



6.	Nina Dobrev



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Chloe Bennet



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (11 Juli 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 11.07.2015 23:12 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2668 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2621 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1964 *

4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1537 
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
6.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1497 
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1487 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1414 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1370 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1233 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1117 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1053 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1043 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	984 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	950 
18.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	937 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	898 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	876 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	790 
25.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	778 
26.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	770 
27.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	752 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	741 
29.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	712 
30.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	691 
31.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	669 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	669 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	638 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	624 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	619 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	617 
38.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	588 
40.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	571 
42.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	570 
43.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
44.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
45.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	532 
46.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
47.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
48.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	522 
49.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	508 
50.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	496 
52.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	495 
53.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	490 
54.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	485 
55.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	477 
56.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	474 
57.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	473 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	471 
59.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
60.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	452 
61.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
62.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	444 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	441 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	438 
65.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
66.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	424 
67.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	419 
68.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	416 
69.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	408 
70.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
71.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
72.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	403 
73.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	401 
74.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
75.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
76.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	394 
77.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	393 
78.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	392 
79.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
80.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	388 
81.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	377 
82.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	374 
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	371 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	370 
85.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	370 
86.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	362 
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	360 
88.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	354 
89.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	352 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	338 
91.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
92.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	330 
93.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	329 
94.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	324 
96.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	323 
97.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
98.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	321 
99.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	320 
*100.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 *
101.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
102.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
103.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	314 
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	307 
106.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
107.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	305 
108.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	293 
109.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	293 
110.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
111.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
112.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	288 
113.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
114.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
115.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	288 
116.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
117.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	287 
118.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
119.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	285 
120.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
121.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	282 
122.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	280 
123.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
124.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
125.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	276 
126.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	276 
127.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	275 
128.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	272 
129.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
130.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	268 
131.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	266 
132.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	266 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	265 
135.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
136.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	263 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	259 
138.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
139.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	247 
140.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	247 
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	244 
142.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	243 
143.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
144.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	241 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	240 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	238 
147.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
148.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
149.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
150.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	227 
151.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	225 
152.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
153.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
154.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
155.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	214 
156.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	210 
158.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
159.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
160.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	208 
161.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	206 
162.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
163.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
164.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
165.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	199 
166.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
167.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	199 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	197 
169.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
170.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	195 
171.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
172.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	193 
173.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	190 
174.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	189 
175.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
176.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
177.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	186 
178.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
179.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
180.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	180 
181.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
182.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
183.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
184.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
185.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	176 
186.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
187.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
188.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	173 
189.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
190.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
191.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	172 
192.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	171 
193.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	171 
194.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
195.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	168 
196.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	168 
197.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	168 
198.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
199.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	166 
*200.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	166 *
201.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
202.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
203.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	165 
204.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
205.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	163 
206.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
207.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	161 
209.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	161 
210.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	160 
211.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	160 
212.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
213.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
214.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
215.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	155 
216.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	150 
218.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
219.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
220.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
221.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
222.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	145 
223.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
224.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
225.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	142 
226.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
227.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	139 
228.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	136 
229.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	136 
230.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	136 
231.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	136 
232.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	134 
233.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	134 
234.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	132 
235.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
236.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
237.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	129 
238.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	129 
239.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	129 
240.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	129 
241.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	129 
242.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	129 
243.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
244.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
245.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
246.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	126 
247.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
248.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	124 
249.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	124 
250.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	124 
251.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
252.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
253.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
254.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	122 
255.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	121 
256.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
257.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	119 
258.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	118 
259.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
260.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
261.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
262.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
263.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
264.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	112 
265.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	111 
266.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
267.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
268.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
269.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
270.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	109 
271.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
272.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	107 
273.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
274.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	106 
275.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
276.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
277.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
278.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	105 
279.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
280.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
281.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
282.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	103 
283.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
284.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	101 
285.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	100 
286.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
287.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
288.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	100 
289.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
290.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
291.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	98 
292.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	98 
293.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
294.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
295.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	97 
296.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
297.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
298.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	96 
299.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	95 
*300.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	95 *
301.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
302.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
303.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	94 
304.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
305.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
306.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
307.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
308.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	92 
309.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
310.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
311.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
312.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	89 
313.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
314.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	88 
315.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	88 
316.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	87 
317.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	87 
318.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
319.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
320.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	86 
321.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
322.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
323.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	85 
324.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	85 
325.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	84 
326.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
327.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
328.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	83 
329.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
330.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
331.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
332.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
333.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
334.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	81 
335.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
336.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	80 
337.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	80 
338.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
339.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
340.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
341.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	79 
342.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
343.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
344.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
345.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
346.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
347.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	78 
348.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
349.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
350.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
351.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	77 
352.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	77 
353.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	76 
354.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
355.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
356.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
357.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
358.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
359.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
360.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	75 
361.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
362.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	75 
363.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
364.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
365.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
366.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
367.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
368.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	71 
369.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	71 
370.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	71 
371.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
372.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
373.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	69 
374.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
375.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
376.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	68 
377.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
378.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	68 
379.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
380.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	67 
381.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	67 
382.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	67 
383.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	67 
384.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
385.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
386.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
387.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
388.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 
389.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
390.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	64 
391.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
392.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
393.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	63 
394.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
395.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
396.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	62 
397.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	61 
398.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	60 
399.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
*400.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 *
401.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
402.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	60 
403.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	60 
404.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
405.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
406.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
407.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	59 
408.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	58 
409.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	58 
410.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
411.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
412.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
413.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
414.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	58 
415.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
416.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
417.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
418.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	56 
419.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
420.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
421.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
422.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	55 
423.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
424.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	55 
425.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
426.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	54 
427.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	54 
428.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	53 
429.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
430.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
431.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	53 
432.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	53 
433.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	53 
434.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	53 
435.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
436.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
437.	Trish Stratus,	CDN, 18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	53 
438.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
439.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
440.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
441.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
442.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
443.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
444.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
445.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
446.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
447.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
448.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	51 
449.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
450.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
451.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	50 
452.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
453.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
454.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
455.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
456.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	48 
457.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	48 
458.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	48 
459.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	48 
460.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
461.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	47 
462.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
463.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
464.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	46 
465.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
466.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
467.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	46 
468.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
469.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
470.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
471.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
472.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
473.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
474.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
475.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	45 
476.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
477.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
478.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
479.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
480.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
481.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
482.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
483.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
484.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
485.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
486.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	44 
487.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	44 
488.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
489.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
490.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
491.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
492.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	43 
493.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
494.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	43 
495.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
496.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
497.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
498.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	43 
499.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	43 
*500.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	42 *
501.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	42 
502.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN, 21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
503.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
504.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	41 
505.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
506.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
507.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
508.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
509.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	40 
510.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
511.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
512.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
513.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
514.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
515.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	38 
516.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
517.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
518.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
519.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
520.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
521.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
522.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
523.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
524.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
525.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
526.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
527.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
528.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	36 
529.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
530.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
531.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
532.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
533.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	36 
534.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	36 
535.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
536.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	36 
537.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
538.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
539.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
540.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
541.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
542.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
543.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
544.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
545.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
546.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
547.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
548.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
549.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	34 
550.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
551.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
552.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
553.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
554.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
555.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	33 
556.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
557.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
558.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
559.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
560.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
561.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
562.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
563.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
564.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
565.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	32 
566.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
567.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
568.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D, 31 
569.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	31 
570.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
571.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	31 
572.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
573.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	31 
574.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
575.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
576.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
577.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
578.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
579.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	30 
580.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
581.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
582.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
583.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
584.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
585.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
586.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
587.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
588.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
589.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
590.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
591.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
592.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
593.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
594.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
595.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
596.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
597.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	29 
598.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	28 
599.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	28 
*600.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 *
601.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
602.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
603.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
604.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
605.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
606.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
607.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
608.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
609.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
610.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	27 
611.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
612.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
613.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
614.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	27 
615.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
616.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
617.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
618.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
619.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
620.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
621.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
622.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
623.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
624.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
625.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
626.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	26 
627.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
628.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
629.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
630.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
631.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
632.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
633.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
634.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
635.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
636.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
637.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	25 
638.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
639.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
640.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
641.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
642.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
643.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
644.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	25 
645.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
646.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
647.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
648.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	25 
649.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
650.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
651.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
652.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
653.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
654.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
655.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
656.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
657.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
658.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
659.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
660.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
661.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
662.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
663.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
664.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
665.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	23 
666.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
667.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	23 
668.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
669.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
670.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
671.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
672.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
673.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
674.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
675.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
676.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
677.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
678.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
679.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
680.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
681.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
682.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
683.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
684.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
685.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
686.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
687.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
688.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
689.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
690.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	21 
691.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	21 
692.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
693.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
694.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
695.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
696.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
697.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
698.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
699.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
*700.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 *
701.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
702.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	21 
703.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
704.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
705.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
706.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
707.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
708.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
709.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
710.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
711.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
712.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
713.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
714.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	20 
715.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	20 
716.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
717.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
718.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	20 
719.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
720.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
721.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
722.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
723.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
724.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
725.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
726.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
727.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
728.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
729.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
730.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
731.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
732.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
733.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
734.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
735.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
736.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
737.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
738.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
739.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
740.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
741.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
742.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
743.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	19 
744.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	19 
745.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
746.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
747.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
748.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
749.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
750.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
751.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
752.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
753.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
754.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
755.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
756.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
757.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
758.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
759.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
760.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
761.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
762.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
763.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
764.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
765.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
766.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
767.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
768.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
769.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
770.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
771.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
772.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
773.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
774.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
775.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
776.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
777.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
778.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
779.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
780.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
781.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	16 
782.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
783.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
784.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
785.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
786.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
787.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
788.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
789.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
790.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
791.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
792.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
793.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
794.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
795.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
796.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
797.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
798.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
799.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
*800.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 *
801.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
802.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
803.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
804.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
805.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
806.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
807.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
808.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
809.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
810.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
811.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
812.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
813.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
814.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
815.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
816.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
817.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
818.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
819.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
820.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
821.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
822.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
823.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
824.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
825.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
826.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	14 
827.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
828.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
829.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
830.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
831.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
832.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
833.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
834.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
835.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
836.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
837.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
838.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
839.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
840.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
841.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
842.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
843.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
844.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
845.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
846.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
847.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
848.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
849.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
850.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
851.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
852.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
853.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
854.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
855.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
856.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
857.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	13 
858.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
859.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	13 
860.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
861.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
862.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
863.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
864.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
865.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
866.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
867.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
868.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
869.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
870.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
871.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	13 
872.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
873.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
874.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
875.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
876.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
877.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
878.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
879.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
880.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
881.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
882.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
883.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
884.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
885.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
886.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	12 
887.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
888.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
889.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
890.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
891.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
892.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
893.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
894.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
895.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
896.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
897.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
898.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
899.	Olivia Newton-John, GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
*900.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 *
901.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	12 
902.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
903.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	12 
904.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
905.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
906.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
907.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
908.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
909.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	12 
910.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
911.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
912.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
913.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
914.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
915.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
916.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
917.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	11 
918.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
919.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
920.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
921.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
922.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
923.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
924.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
925.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
926.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
927.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
928.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
929.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	11 
930.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	11 
931.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
932.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
933.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
934.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
935.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
936.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
937.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
938.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
939.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
940.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
941.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
942.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
943.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
944.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
945.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
946.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
947.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
948.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
949.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
950.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
951.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
952.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
953.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
954.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
955.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
956.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
957.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
958.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
959.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
960.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
961.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
962.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
963.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
964.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
965.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
966.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
967.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
968.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
969.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
970.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
971.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
972.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
973.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
974.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
975.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
976.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
977.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
978.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
979.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
980.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
981.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
982.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
983.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
984.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
985.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
986.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
987.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
988.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
989.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
990.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
991.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
992.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
993.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
994.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
995.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
996.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
997.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
998.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	10 
999.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
*1000.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 *
1001.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1002.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1003.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1004.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1005.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1006.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1007.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1008.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1009.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1010.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1011.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1012.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1013.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1014.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1015.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1016.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1017.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1018.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1019.	Diana,PrincesofWalesGB,01.07.61 inSandringham/GB,+.1997	9 
1020.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1021.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1022.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1023.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1024.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1025.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1026.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1027.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1028.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1029.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1030.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1031.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1032.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1033.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1034.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1035.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1036.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1037.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1038.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1039.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1040.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1041.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1042.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1043.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1044.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1045.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1046.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1047.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1048.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1049.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1050.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1051.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9	 
1052.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1053.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1054.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1055.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1056.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1057.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1058.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1059.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1060.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1061.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1062.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1063.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1064.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1065.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1066.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1067.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1068.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1069.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1070.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1071.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1072.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1073.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1074.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1075.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1076.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1077.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1078.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1079.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1080.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1081.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1082.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1083.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1084.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1085.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1086.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1087.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1088.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1089.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1090.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1091.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1092.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1093.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1094.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1095.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1096.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1097.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1098.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1099.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
*1100.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 *
1101.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1102.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1103.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1104.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1105.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1106.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1107.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1108.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1109.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1110.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1111.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1112.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1113.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1114.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1115.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1116.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1117.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1118.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1119.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1120.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1121.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1122.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1123.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1124.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1125.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1126.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1127.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1128.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1129.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1130.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1131.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	8 
1132.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1133.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1134.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1135.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1136.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1137.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1138.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1139.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1140.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1141.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1142.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1143.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1144.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1145.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1146.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1147.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1148.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1149.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1150.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1151.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1152.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1153.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1154.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1155.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1156.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1157.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	7 
1158.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1159.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1160.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1161.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1162.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1163.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1164.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1165.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1166.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1167.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1168.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1169.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1170.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1171.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1172.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1173.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1174.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1175.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1176.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1177.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1178.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1179.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1180.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1181.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1182.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1183.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1184.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1185.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1186.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1187.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1188.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1189.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1190.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1191.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1192.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1193.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1194.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1195.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1196.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1197.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1198.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1199.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
*1200.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 *
1201.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1202.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1203.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1204.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1205.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1206.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1207.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1208.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1209.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1210.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1211.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1212.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	7 
1213.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1214.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1215.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1216.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1217.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1218.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1219.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	7 
1220.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1221.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1222.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1223.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1224.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1225.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1226.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1227.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1228.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1229.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1230.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1231.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1232.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1233.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1234.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1235.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1236.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1237.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1238.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1239.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1240.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	6 
1241.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1242.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1243.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1244.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1245.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1246.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1247.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1248.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1249.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1250.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1251.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1252.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1253.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1254.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1255.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1256.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1257.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1258.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1259.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1260.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1261.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1262.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1263.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1264.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1265.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1266.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1267.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1268.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1269.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1270.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1271.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1272.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1273.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1274.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1275.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1276.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1277.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1278.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1279.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1280.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	6 
1281.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1282.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	6 
1283.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1284.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1285.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1286.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1287.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1288.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1289.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1290.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1291.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1292.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1293.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1294.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1295.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1296.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1297.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1298.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1299.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
*1300.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 *
1301.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1302.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1303.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1304.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1305.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1306.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1307.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1308.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1309.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1310.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1311.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1312.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1313.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1314.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1315.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1316.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1317.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1318.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1319.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1320.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1321.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1322.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1323.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	5 
1324.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1325.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1326.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1327.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1328.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1329.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1330.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1331.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1332.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1333.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1334.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1335.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1336.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1337.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1338.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1339.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1340.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1341.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1342.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1343.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1344.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1345.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1346.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1347.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1348.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1349.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1350.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1351.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1352.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1353.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1354.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1355.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1356.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1357.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1358.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1359.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1360.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1361.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1362.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1363.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1364.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1365.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1366.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1367.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1368.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1369.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1370.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1371.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1372.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1373.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1374.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1375.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1376.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1377.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1378.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1379.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1380.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1381.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1382.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1383.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1384.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1385.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1386.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1387.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1388.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1389.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1390.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1391.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1392.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1393.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1394.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1395.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1396.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1397.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1398.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1399.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
*1400.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 *
1401.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1402.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1403.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	4 
1404.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1405.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1406.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1407.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1408.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1409.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1410.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1411.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1412.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1413.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1414.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1415.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1416.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1417.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1418.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1419.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1420.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1421.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1422.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1423.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1424.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1425.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1426.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1427.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1428.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1429.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1430.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1431.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1432.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1433.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1434.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1435.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1436.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1437.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1438.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1439.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1440.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1441.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1442.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1443.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1444.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1445.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1446.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1447.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1448.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1449.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1450.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1451.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1452.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	4 
1453.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1454.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1455.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1456.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1457.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1458.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1459.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1460.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1461.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1462.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1463.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1464.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1465.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1466.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1467.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1468.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1469.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1470.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1471.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1472.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1473.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1474.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1475.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1476.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1477.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1478.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1479.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1480.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1481.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1482.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1483.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1484.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1485.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1486.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1487.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1488.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1489.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1490.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1491.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1492.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1493.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1494.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1495.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1496.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1497.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1498.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1499.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
*1500.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 *
1501.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1502.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1503.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1504.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1505.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1506.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1507.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1508.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1509.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1510.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1511.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1512.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1513.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1514.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1515.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1516.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1517.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	3 
1518.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1519.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1520.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1521.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1522.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1523.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1524.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1525.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1526.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1527.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1528.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1529.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1530.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1531.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1532.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1533.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1534.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1535.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1536.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1537.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1538.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1539.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1540.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1541.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1542.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	2 
1543.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1544.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1545.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1546.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1547.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1548.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1549.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1550.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1551.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1552.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1553.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1554.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1555.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1556.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1557.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1558.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1559.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1560.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1561.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1562.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1563.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1564.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1565.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1566.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1567.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1568.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1569.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1570.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1571.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1572.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1573.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1574.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1575.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1576.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1577.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1578.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1579.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1580.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1581.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1582.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1583.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1584.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1585.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1586.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1587.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1588.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1589.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1590.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1591.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1592.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1593.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1594.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1595.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1596.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1597.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1598.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1599.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
*1600.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 *
1601.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1602.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1603.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1604.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1605.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1606.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1607.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1608.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	2 
1609.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1610.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1611.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1612.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1613.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1614.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1615.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1616.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1617.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1618.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1619.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1620.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +2006 in München	1 
1621.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1622.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1623.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1624.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1625.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1626.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1627.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1628.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1629.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1630.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1631.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1632.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1633.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1634.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1635.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1636.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1637.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1638.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1639.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1640.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1641.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1642.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1643.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1644.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1645.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1646.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1647.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1648.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1649.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1650.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1651.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1652.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1653.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1654.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1655.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1656.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1657.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1658.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1659.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1660.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1661.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1662.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1663.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1664.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1665.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1666.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1667.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1668.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1669.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1670.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1671.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1672.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1673.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1674.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1675.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1676.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1677.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1678.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1679.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1680.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1681.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1682.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1683.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1684.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1685.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1686.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1687.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1688.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1689.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1690.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1691.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1692.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1693.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1694.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1695.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1696.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1697.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1698.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1699.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
*1700.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 *
1701.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1702.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1703.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1704.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1705.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1706.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1707.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1708.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1709.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1710.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1711.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1712.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1713.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1714.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1715.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1716.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1717.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1718.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1719.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1720.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1721.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX, 1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1964
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1414
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1370
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1117
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	984
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	937
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	876
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 790

*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2668
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2621
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1537
4.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1497
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1487
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1233
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1053
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1043



*Gruß congo64 und Walt	*


----------



## ManuN (12 Juli 2015)

Juli 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Kirsten Rademacher
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Kristina Sterz	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Annemarie Carpendale	
8. Vivien Wulf	
9. Steffi Brungs	
10.Susanne Tockan


----------



## StefanKa (14 Juli 2015)

07/15:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Suzan Anbeh





3. Jessica Alba





4. Annika Kipp





5. Jeanette Biedermann





6. Renée Weibel





7. Ines Lutz





8. Jessica Ginkel





9. Katrin Albsteiger





10. Mariangela Scelsi


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juli 2015)

> Juni
> 
> 1. Diane Kruger
> 2. Sarah Gadon
> ...



Juli-Liste

1. Diane Kruger (-)



 

2. Sarah Gadon (-)



 

3. Sylvia Hoeks (-)





4. Ilse DeLange (-)



 

5. Lily James (-)



 

6. Danika Yarosh (+2)



 

7. Rachael Taylor (-)





8. Felicity Jones (-2)





9. Vita (Vitalina) Sidorkina (-)





10. Taylor Schilling (new)





10. Hayley Atwell (new)


----------



## Don Sven (16 Juli 2015)

So sieht es Don Sven im Juli 2015:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Sophie Marceau





3. Anneke Dürkopp





4. Annika Kipp





5. Diane Willems





6. Johanna Klum





7. Verena Zimmermann





8. Vanessa Jung





9. Simone Hanselmann





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Rohling (19 Juli 2015)

*Alida Kurras*



*Pamela Großer*



*Bettina Cramer*

4. Annemarie Eilfeld
5. Emma Watson
6. Daniela Aschenbach
7. Annette Frier
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Beate Igel
10. Alexandra Neldel​


----------



## RockingSheep (21 Juli 2015)

Juli 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## gaertner23 (27 Juli 2015)

Mein Juli-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Anja Heyde
3. Sandra Thier
4. Anita Hofmann
5. Annett Möller
6. Susi Brandt und Anja Petzold
7. Frauke Ludowig
8. Annette Betz
9. Uschi Schmidt und Rika Dechant
10. Katrin Huss


----------



## Cav (27 Juli 2015)

Mein Juli-Ranking:

1. Alex Morgan


 

2. Irina Shayk


 

3. Kimberley Garner


 

4. Sylvie Meis


 

5. Ashley Greene




6. Sienna Miller


 

7. Eva Larue




8. Stana Katic




9. Michelle Keegan




10. Tobin Heath (USA, 29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA)


 

10. Hayley Atwell


​


----------



## Devilfish (27 Juli 2015)

Juli 2015

*1. Avril Lavigne
2. Demi Lovato
3. Hayley Williams*
4. Hilary Duff
5. Selena Gomez
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Taylor Swift
8. Ariana Grande
9. LaFee
10. Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## Anakin (28 Juli 2015)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Kaylani Lei
3. Lejla X
4. Alina Merkau
5. Katy Perry
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Selena Gomez
8. Georgia Jones
9. Christina Jolie
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## pofgo (29 Juli 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Kendall Jenner 
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Toolman (29 Juli 2015)

die Juli-Liste...

1. Petra Nemcova


 

2. Josephine Skriver


 

3. Martha Hunt


 

4. Jessica Alba


 

5. Lindsay Ellingson


 

6. Sara Sampaio


 

7. Kate Beckinsale


 

8. Sandra Kubicka


 

9. Stella Maxwell


 

10. Olivia Munn


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juli 2015)

Juli 2015


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Miranda Kerr
Missy Peregrym
Barbara Palvin
Laura Vandervoort
Ryan Newman
Danika Yarosh
Kelli Berglund


----------



## Cradlerocker (30 Juli 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado




2) AJ Lee




3) Lena Meyer-Landrut 




4) Lena Lotzen




5) Laure Boulleau




6) Melanie Leupolz




7) Selena Gomez




8) Nadine Keßler




9) Helene Fischer




10) Trish Stratus


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Juli 2015)

*Juli 2015

01 Avril Lavigne
02 Taylor Swift
03 Victoria Justice 
04 Kristen Stewart
05 Hayley Wilkliams
06 Kate Mara
07 Lauren Cohan
08 Bella Thorne
09 Emma Watson
10 Chloe Grace Moretz​*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2015)

Im Auftrag von *Sachse*

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Gigi Hadid
5. Rita Ora
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Barbara Palvin
8. Julianne Hough
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Ashley Benson


----------



## maggi77 (31 Juli 2015)

Mein August Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Mary Body (Maria Hering)
3. Adrianne Curry
4. Angela Karpova
5. Laura Cremaschi
6. Joelina Drews
7. Mariah Carey
8. Katya Sambucca
9. Joanna Krupa
10.Sara Jean Underwood


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2015)

@ Maggi77 : Heute Abend erscheint noch die Abschlussliste JULI, darin sind die Punkte für dein Augustvoting dann noch nicht enthalten.
Werde deine Punkte dan ab morgen dazu zählen.


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2015)

Hier meine Juliwertung 2015:


1. Hayley Atwell 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Reese Witherspoon
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Kimberley Garner
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2015)

und noch ein Auftragsvoting ( Urlaub ) : 

*Ralf1972*

1. Linda de Mol
2. Annika Zimmermann
3. Elena Bruhn
4. Mareille Höppner
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Frauke Ludowig
7. Pinar Tanrikolu
8. Emma Watson
9. Catherine Moutbatton
10. Sandra Schneiders


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.07.2015 23:15 Uhr*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2688 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2645 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1968 *

4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1555 
5.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1518 
6.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1501 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1429 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1381 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1233 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1117 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1053 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1043 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	990 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	968 
18.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	950 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	898 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	876 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	803 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	799 
25.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	786 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	778 
27.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	758 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	748 
29.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	712 
30.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	699 
31.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	669 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	669 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	638 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	624 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	619 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	617 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	597 
39.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
40.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	582 
41.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
42.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	571 
43.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
44.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	551 
45.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
46.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
47.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
48.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	527 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	522 
50.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	496 
52.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	495 
53.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	490 
54.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	485 
55.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	479 
56.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	477 
57.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	474 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	471 
59.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
60.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	456 
61.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	448 
62.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
63.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	444 
64.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	442 
65.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	435 
66.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
67.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D, 05.03.74 in München/D,	424 
68.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	419 
69.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	414 
70.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	413 
71.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	408 
72.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
73.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
74.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	403 
75.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	400 
76.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
77.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
78.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	394 
79.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
80.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	388 
81.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	388 
82.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	384 
83.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	380 
84.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	372 
85.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	370 
86.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	362 
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	360 
88.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
89.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	352 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	341 
91.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
92.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	330 
93.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	330 
94.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	330 
95.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	329 
96.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	324 
97.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
98.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	324 
99.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
*100.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	320 *
101.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
102.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
103.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	314 
105.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	313 
106.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 
107.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
108.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	298 
109.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
110.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	293 
111.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
112.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	289 
113.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
114.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	289 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	288 
116.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
117.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	288 
118.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
119.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	288 
120.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
121.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	287 
122.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	286 
123.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
124.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	286 
125.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
126.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	284 
127.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	281 
128.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
129.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
130.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
131.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	266 
132.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	266 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	265 
135.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
136.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	263 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	259 
138.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	259 
139.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
140.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle/GB,	247 
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	247 
142.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	247 
143.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	246 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
145.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	240 
147.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
148.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	234 
149.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	232 
150.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
151.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	225 
153.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
154.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
155.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	218 
156.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
157.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	210 
159.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
160.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
161.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	206 
162.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	206 
163.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
164.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	201 
165.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
166.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	200 
167.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
168.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
169.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	197 
170.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
171.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	195 
172.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
173.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	190 
174.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	189 
175.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	189 
176.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
177.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
178.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
179.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
180.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	180 
181.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
182.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	179 
183.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
184.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
185.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
186.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	176 
187.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	175 
188.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
189.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	174 
190.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
191.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
192.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
193.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	172 
194.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	172 
195.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	172 
196.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	171 
197.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	171 
198.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
199.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
*200.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	168 *
201.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	168 
202.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
203.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
204.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
205.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	166 
206.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	166 
207.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
208.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	164 
209.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
210.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
211.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	161 
212.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
213.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor(Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
214.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
215.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
216.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	153 
218.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	153 
219.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
220.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
221.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
223.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
224.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	143 
225.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
226.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
227.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
228.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	140 
229.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	139 
230.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	137 
231.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	136 
232.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	136 
233.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
234.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	134 
235.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	133 
236.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
237.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
238.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
239.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	130 
240.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	130 
241.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	130 
242.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	129 
243.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	129 
244.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	129 
245.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
246.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	127 
247.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
248.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
249.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	126 
250.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
251.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	124 
252.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
253.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
254.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
255.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	122 
256.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	121 
257.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	121 
258.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
259.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	119 
260.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	118 
261.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
262.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
264.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
265.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
266.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
267.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
268.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
269.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
270.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	110 
271.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
272.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	109 
273.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
274.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
275.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	106 
276.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	106 
277.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	106 
278.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	106 
279.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
280.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	105 
281.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	104 
282.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
283.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
284.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
285.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	103 
286.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
287.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	101 
288.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	100 
289.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
290.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
291.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
292.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
293.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	98 
294.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	98 
295.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
296.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	97 
297.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
298.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
299.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	96 
*300.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	96 *
301.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	95 
302.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
303.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	95 
304.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	94 
305.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
306.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
307.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
308.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
309.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	92 
310.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	92 
311.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
312.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
313.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	91 
314.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
315.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	89 
316.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
317.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	88 
318.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	88 
319.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	87 
320.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
321.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
322.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	86 
323.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
324.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
325.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	85 
326.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	85 
327.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	84 
328.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
329.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
330.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	83 
331.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
332.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
333.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	83 
334.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	83 
335.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
336.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	82 
337.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
338.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	81 
339.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
340.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
341.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
342.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
343.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
344.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
345.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
346.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
347.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
348.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
349.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	78 
350.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
351.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
352.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
353.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	77 
354.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	77 
355.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	76 
356.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	76 
357.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
358.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
359.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
360.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
361.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	75 
362.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
363.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
364.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
365.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
366.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
367.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	72 
368.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
369.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
370.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	71 
371.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	71 
372.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	71 
373.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	71 
374.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
375.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	71 
376.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
377.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
378.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	69 
379.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
380.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
381.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	68 
382.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
383.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	68 
384.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	67 
385.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
386.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
387.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
388.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
389.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 
390.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	64 
391.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	64 
392.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
393.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	64 
394.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
395.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
396.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
397.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
398.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	62 
399.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	61 
*400.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	61 *
401.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	61 
402.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	60 
403.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
404.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
405.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	60 
407.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	60 
408.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
409.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
410.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
411.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	59 
412.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	58 
413.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	58 
414.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
415.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
416.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
417.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
418.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	58 
419.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	57 
420.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
421.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	57 
422.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
423.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
424.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	56 
425.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
426.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
427.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
428.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	55 
429.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
430.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
431.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	54 
432.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	53 
433.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
434.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
435.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	53 
436.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	53 
437.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
438.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
439.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
440.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
441.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
442.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
443.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
444.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
445.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
446.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
447.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
448.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
449.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	51 
450.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
451.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
452.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	50 
453.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	50 
454.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
455.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
456.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
457.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
458.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	48 
459.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	48 
460.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
461.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	47 
462.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
463.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
464.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
465.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	46 
466.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
467.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
468.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	46 
469.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
470.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
471.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
472.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
473.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
474.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	45 
475.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
476.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
477.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	45 
478.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	45 
479.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
480.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
481.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
482.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
483.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
484.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
485.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
486.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
487.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
488.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
489.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	44 
490.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	44 
491.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
492.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
493.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
494.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
495.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	43 
496.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
497.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	43 
498.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
499.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
*500.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 *
501.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	43 
502.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	42 
503.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	42 
504.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
505.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
506.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	41 
507.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
508.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
509.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
510.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
511.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
512.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
513.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
514.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
515.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
516.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
517.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
518.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
519.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
520.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
521.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
522.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
523.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
524.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
525.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
526.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
527.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	37 
528.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
529.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	36 
530.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
531.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
532.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
533.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
534.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	36 
535.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	36 
536.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
537.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	36 
538.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
539.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
540.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
541.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
542.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
543.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
544.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
545.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
546.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
547.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
548.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
549.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
550.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	34 
551.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
552.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
553.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
554.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
555.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
556.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	33 
557.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
558.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
559.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
560.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
561.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
562.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
563.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
564.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
565.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
566.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
567.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
568.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
569.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	31 
570.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
571.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	31 
572.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
573.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	31 
574.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
575.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
576.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
577.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
578.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
579.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	30 
580.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
581.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
582.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
583.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
584.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
585.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
586.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
587.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
588.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	29 
589.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
590.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
591.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
592.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
593.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
594.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
595.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
596.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
597.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	29 
598.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	28 
599.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	28 
*600.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 *
601.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	28 
602.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
603.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
604.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
605.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
606.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
607.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
608.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
609.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
610.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
611.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
612.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	27 
613.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
614.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
615.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
616.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	27 
617.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
618.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
619.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
620.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
621.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	27 
622.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
623.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
624.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
625.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
626.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
627.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
628.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	26 
629.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
630.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
631.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
632.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
633.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
634.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
635.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
636.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
637.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
638.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	25 
639.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
640.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
641.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
642.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
643.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
644.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
645.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	25 
646.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
647.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
648.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
649.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
650.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
651.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
652.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	24 
653.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
654.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
655.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
656.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
657.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
658.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
659.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	24 
660.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
661.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
662.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
663.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
664.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
665.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
666.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
667.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
668.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
669.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	23 
670.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
671.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
672.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
673.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
674.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
675.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
676.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
677.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
678.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
679.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
680.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
681.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
682.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
683.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
684.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
685.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
686.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
687.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
688.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
689.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
690.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
691.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
692.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
693.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	21 
694.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	21 
695.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
696.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
697.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
698.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
699.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
*700.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 *
701.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
702.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	21 
703.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
704.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
705.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
706.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	21 
707.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	21 
708.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
709.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
710.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
711.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
712.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	20 
713.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
714.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	20 
715.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
716.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
717.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
718.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
719.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	20 
720.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
721.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
722.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
723.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
724.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
725.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
726.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
727.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
728.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
729.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
730.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
731.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
732.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
733.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
734.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
735.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
736.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
737.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
738.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
739.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
740.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
741.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
742.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
743.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
744.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
745.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
746.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
747.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	19 
748.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
749.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
750.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
751.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
752.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
753.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
754.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
755.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
756.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
757.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
758.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
759.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
760.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
761.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
762.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
763.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
764.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
765.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
766.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
767.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
768.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
769.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
770.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
771.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
772.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
773.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
774.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
775.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
776.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
777.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
778.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
779.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
780.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
781.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
782.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	16 
783.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
784.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
785.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	16 
786.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
787.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
788.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
789.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
790.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
791.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
792.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
793.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
794.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
795.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
796.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
797.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
798.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
799.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
*800.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 *
801.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
802.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
803.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
804.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
805.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
806.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
807.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
808.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
809.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
810.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
811.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
812.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
813.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
814.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
815.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
816.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
817.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
818.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
819.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
820.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
821.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
822.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	15 
823.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	15 
824.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
825.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
826.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
827.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
828.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
829.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
830.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
831.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
832.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
833.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
834.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
835.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
836.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
837.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
838.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
839.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
840.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
841.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
842.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
843.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
844.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
845.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
846.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
847.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
848.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
849.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
850.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
851.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
852.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
853.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
854.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
855. Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
856.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
857.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
858.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
859.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
860.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
861.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
862.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
863.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
864.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	13 
865.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
866.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
867.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
868.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
869.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
870.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
871.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
872.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
873.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
874.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
875.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
876.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	13 
877.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
878.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
879.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
880.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
881.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
882.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	13 
883.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
884.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
885.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
886.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
887.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
888.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
889.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
890.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
891.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
892.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	12 
893.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
894.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
895.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
896.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
897.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
898.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
899.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
*900.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 *
901.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
902.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
903.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
904.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
905.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
906.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
907.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
908.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
909.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
910.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
911.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
912.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
913.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	12 
914.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
915.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
916.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
917.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
918.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
919.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
920.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
921.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
922.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
923.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	11 
924.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
925.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
926.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
927.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
928.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
929.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
930.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	11 
931.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	11 
932.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	11 
933.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
934.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
935.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
936.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
937.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
938.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
939.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
940.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
941.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
942.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
943.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
944.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
945.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
946.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
947.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
948.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
949.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
950.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
951.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
952.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
953.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
954.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
955.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
956.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
957.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
958.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
959.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
960.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
961.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
962.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
963.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
964.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
965.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
966.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
967.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
968.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
969.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
970.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
971.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
972.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
973.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
974.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
975.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
976.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
977.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
978.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
979.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
980.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
981.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
982.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
983.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
984.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
985.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
986.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
987.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
988.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
989.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
990.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
991.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
992.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
993.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
994.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
995.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
996.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
997.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
998.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
999.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
*1000.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 *
1001.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1002.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1003.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1004.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1005.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1006.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1007.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1008.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1009.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1010.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1011. Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1012.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1013.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1014.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1015.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1016.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1017.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1018.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1019.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1020.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61inSandringham/GB,+13.08.97	9 
1021.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1022.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1023.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1024.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1025.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1026.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1027.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1028.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1029.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1030.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1031.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1032.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1033.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1034.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1035.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1036.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1037.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1038.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1039.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1040.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1041.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1042.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1043.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1044.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1045.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1046.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1047.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1048.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	9 
1049.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1050.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1051.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1052.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1053.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1054.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1055.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1056.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1057.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1058.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1059.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1060.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1061.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1062.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1063.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1064.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1065.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1066.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1067.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1068.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1069.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1070.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1071.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1072.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1073.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1074.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1075.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1076.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1077.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1078.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	9 
1079.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1080.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1081.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1082.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1083.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1084.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1085.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1086.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1087.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1088.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1089.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1090.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1091.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1092.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1093.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1094.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1095.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1096.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1097.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1098.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1099.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
*1100.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 *
1101.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1102.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1103.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1104.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1105.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1106.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1107.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1108.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1109.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1110.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1111.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1112.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	8 
1113.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1114.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1115.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1116.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1117.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1118.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1119.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1120.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1121.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1122.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1123.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1124.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1125.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1126.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1127.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1128.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1129.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1130.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1131.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1132.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1133.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1134.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1135.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	8 
1136.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1137.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1138.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1139.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1140.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1141.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1142.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1143.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1144.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1145.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1146.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1147.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1148.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1149.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1150.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1151.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1152.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1153.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1154.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1155.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1156.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1157.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1158.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1159.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1160.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1161.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	7 
1162.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1163.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1164.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1165.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1166.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1167.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1168.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1169.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1170.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1171.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1172.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1173.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1174.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1175.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1176.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1177.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1178.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1179.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1180.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1181.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1182.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1183.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1184.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1185.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1186.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1187.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1188.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1189.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1190.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1191.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1192.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1193.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1194.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1195.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1196.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1197.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1198.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1199.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
*1200.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 *
1201.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1202.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1203.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1204.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1205.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1206.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1207.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1208.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1209.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1210.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1211.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1212.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1213.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1214.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1215.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1216.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1217.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1218.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1219.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1220.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1221.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	7 
1222.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1223.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1224.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1225.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1226.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1227.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1228.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1229.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1230.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1231.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1232.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1233.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1234.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1235.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1236.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1237.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1238.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1239.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1240.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1241.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1242.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	6 
1243.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1244.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1245.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1246.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1247.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1248.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1249.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1250.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1251.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1252.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1253.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1254.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1255.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1256.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1257.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1258.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1259.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1260.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1261.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1262.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1263.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1264.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1265.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1266.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1267.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1268.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1269.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1270.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1271.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1272.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1273.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1274.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1275.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1276.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1277.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1278.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1279.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1280.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1281.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1282.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	6 
1283.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1284.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	6 
1285.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1286.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1287.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	6 
1288.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1289.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1290.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1291.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1292.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1293.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1294.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1295.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1296.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1297.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1298.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1299.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
*1300.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 *
1301.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1302.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1303.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1304.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1305.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1306.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1307.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1308.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1309.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1310.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1311.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1312.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1313.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1314.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1315.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1316.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1317.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1318.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1319.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1320.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1321.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1322.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1323.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5 
1324.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1325.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1326.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1327.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1328.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1329.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1330.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1331.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1332.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1333.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1334.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1335.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1336.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1337.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1338.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1339.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1340.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1341.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1342.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1343.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1344.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1345.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1346.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1347.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1348.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1349.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1350.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1351.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1352.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1353.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1354.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1355.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1356.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1357.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1358.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1359.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1360.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1361.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1362.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1363.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1364.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1365.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1366.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1367.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1368.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1369.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1370.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1371.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1372.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1373.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1374.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1375.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1376.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1377.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1378.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1379.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1380.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1381.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1382.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1383.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1384.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1385.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1386.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1387.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1388.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1389.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1390.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1391.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1392.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1393.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1394.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1395.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1396.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1397.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1398.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1399.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
*1400.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 *
1401.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1402.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1403.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1404.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1405.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1406.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1407.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1408.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1409.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1410.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1411.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1412.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1413.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1414.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1415.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1416.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1417.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1418.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1419.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1420.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1421.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1422.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1423.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1424.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1425.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1426.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1427.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1428.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1429.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1430.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1431.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1432.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1433.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1434.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1435.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1436.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1437.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1438.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1439.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1440.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1441.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1442.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1443.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1444.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1445.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1446.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	4 
1447.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1448.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1449.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1450.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1451.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1452.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1453.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1454.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1455.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1456.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1457.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1458.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1459.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1460.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1461.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1462.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1463.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1464.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1465.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1466.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1467.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1468.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1469.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1470.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1471.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1472.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1473.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1474.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1475.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1476.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1477.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1478.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1479.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1480.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1481.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1482.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1483.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1484.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1485.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1486.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1487.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1488.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1489.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1490.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1491.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1492.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1493.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1494.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1495.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1496.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1497.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1498.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1499.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
*1500.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 *
1501.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1502.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1503.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1504.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1505.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1506.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1507.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1508.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1509.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1510.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1511.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1512.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1513.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1514.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1515.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1516.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1517.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1518.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1519.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1520.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1521.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1522.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1523.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1524.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1525.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1526.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1527.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1528.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1529.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1530.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1531.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1532.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1533.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1534.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1535.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1536.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1537.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1538.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1539.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1540.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1541.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1542.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1543.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1544.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1545.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1546.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1547.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1548.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1549.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1550.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1551.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1552.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1553.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1554.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1555.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1556.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1557.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1558.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1559.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1560.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1561.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1562.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1563.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1564.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1565.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1566.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1567.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1568.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1569.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1570.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1571.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1572.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1573.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1574.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1575.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1576.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1577.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1578.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1579.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1580.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1581.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1582.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1583.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1584.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1585.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1586.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1587.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1588.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1589.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1590.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1591.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1592.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1593.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1594.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1595.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1596.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1597.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1598.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1599.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
*1600.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 *
1601.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1602.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1603.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1604.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1605.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1606.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1607.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1608.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1609.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1610.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	2 
1611.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1612.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1613.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1614.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1615.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1616.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1617.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1618.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1619.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1620.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1621.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1622.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg,+03.09.06 München	1 
1623.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1624.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1625.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1626.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1627.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1628.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1629.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1630.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1631.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1632.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1633.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1634.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1635.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1636.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1637.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1638.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1639.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1640.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1641.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1642.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1643.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1644.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1645.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1646.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1647.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1648.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1649.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1650.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1651.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1652.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1653.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1654.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1655.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1656.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1657.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1658.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1659.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1660.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1661.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1662.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1663.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1664.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1665.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1666.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1667.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1668.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1669.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1670.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1671.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1672.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1673.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1674.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1675.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1676.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1677.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1678.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1679.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1680.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1681.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1682.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1683.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1684.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1685.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1686.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1687.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1688.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1689.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1690.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1691.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1692.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1693.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1694.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1695.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1696.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1697.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1698.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1699.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
*1700.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 *
1701.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1702.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1703.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1704.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1705.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	1 
1706.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1707.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1708.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1709.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1710.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1711.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1712.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1713.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1714.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1715.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1716.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1717.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1718.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1719.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1720.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1721.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1722.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1723.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1724.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1725.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1968
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1429
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1381
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1117
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	990
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	950
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	876
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 799

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2688
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2645
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1555
4.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1518
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1501
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1233
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1221
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1053
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1043



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2015)

August Voting:

1. Alina Merkau
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Mila Kunis
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Helene Fischer
6. Annika Kipp
7. Serena Salecker
8. Janina Uhse
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Ana Ivanovic


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2015)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Natalie Portman


 

 
3. Christina Hendricks


 

 

4. Jennifer Morrison


 

 
5. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 
6. Diane Kruger


 
7. Jessica Chastain


 
8. Emily Blunt


 
9. Dianna Agron


 
10. Naomi Watts 


 ​


----------



## kamy (1 Aug. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Aug. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
3.) Helene Fischer
4.) Caroline Wozniacki
5.) Angela Finger Erben
6.) Mila Kunis
7.) Marlene Lufen
8.) Olivia Wilde
9.) Victoria Justice
10.) Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2015)

Walts Ranking im August 2015:

Bitte stimmt auch bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Saop-Girl 2015 (Das Finale!) ab. Link siehe nach dem Ranking:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susan Hoecke





3. Yana Gercke





4. Sarah Tkotsch





5. Lisa-Marie Fischer, D, * 1991 in Marburg/D.





6. Jeanette Biedermann





7. Cosma Shiva Hagen





8. Iris Mareike Steen






9. Linda Marlen Runge



bj


10. Katrin Heß





10.Juliane Seyfarth





10. Magdalener Neuner


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Aug. 2015)

*August 2015​*
*01 Chloe Bennet
02 Emily Bett Rickards
03 Kate Mara
04 Danielle Panabaker
05 Elizabeth Henstridge
06 Avril Lavigne 
07 Taylor Swift
08 Kristen Stewart
09 Hayley Williams
10 Emma Watson​*


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*




*2. Chloe Moretz*
*3. Charlotte McKinney*
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Kristen Stewart
6. Linda Marlen Runge
7. Eliza Taylor
8. Victoria Justice
9. Josefine Preuß
10. Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## Afefan (1 Aug. 2015)

August 2015:
1. Garbine Muguruza
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Andrea Petkovic
5. Rose Leslie
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Aline von Drateln
8. Alina Merkau
9. Penelope Cruz
10. Emma Watson
10. Mareile Höppner
10. Sonya Kraus


----------



## Nusspli (1 Aug. 2015)

1. Amandine Henry
2. Melanie Leupolz 
3. Laure Boulleau 
4. Ali Krieger
5. Lena Lotzen 
6. Nadine Keßler 
7. Gina Lewandowski 
8. Nora Holstad 
9. Ali Riley 
10. Lotta Schelin


----------



## tort3 (2 Aug. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut





2. Emma Watson





3. Angelina Heger





4. Sarah Engels





5. Ann Kathrin Brömmel





6. Joelina Drews





7. Sophia Thomalla





8. Laura Lopez





9. Fernanda Brandao





10. Tanja Tischewitsch


----------



## brian69 (2 Aug. 2015)

*August 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*

*2. Alexandra Daddario 
3. Heather Graham
4. Jennifer Lawrence*

*5. Eva Green
6. Hayley Atwell 
7. Rosamund Pike*

*8. Camilla Belle
9. Jennifer Morrison
10. Amy Adams*​


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Aug. 2015)

August 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Julia Koschitz
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Frankie Bridge
5.	Annika Zimmermann
6.	Bettina Zimmermann
7.	Mareille Höppner
8.	Jenna Elfman
9.	Frauke Ludowig
10.	Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2015)

1. Alex Morgan
2. Julia Görges
3. Maria Menounos
4. Lili Simmons
5. Lena Goeßling
6. Nikki Bella
7. Alexandra Daddario
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Ruby O. Fee
10. Sabine Lisicki
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Florentine Lahme
10. Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Aug. 2015)

*August 2015

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Katja Woywood

7. Ellen Pompeo

8.Claire Holt

9. Ilka Bessin

10. Andrea Berg​*


----------



## tino2003 (3 Aug. 2015)

Mein August:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## StefanKa (4 Aug. 2015)

AUGUST:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Suzan Anbeh





3. Magdalena Neuner





4. Miriam Gössner





5. Lindsey Vonn





6. Tina Weirather





7. Olivia Burkhart, D, *18.10.1996 in Emmendingen/D





8. Amrei Haardt, D, *18.08.1989 in Köln/D





9. Iris Mareike Steen





10. Isabell Hertel


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Aug. 2015)

August-Sommer-Voting:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Birgit Klaus
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Catherine Vogel
6. Marlen Neuenschwander
7. Laura Dünnwald
8. Mara Bergmann
9. Sabine Sauer
10. Nadine Krüger

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (4 Aug. 2015)

August 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. A.J. Cook
3. Miranda Kerr
4. Karlie Kloss
5. Victoria Justice
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Amber Heard
8. Katrina Bowden
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Beth Behrs


----------



## hsvmann (4 Aug. 2015)

*08/15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Selena Gomez	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## benedikt (5 Aug. 2015)

Meine August- Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Iris Kavka
03. Nicole Meyer
04. Irina Shayk
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Ariane Sommer
09. Julie Henderson
10. Anja Leuenberger
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Nastya Kunskaya


----------



## STF (5 Aug. 2015)

Mein August:
1 Sandra Thier
2 Anne Igartiburu
3 Anneke Dürrkopp
4 Gisele Bündchen
5 Maria Furtwängler
6 Silvia Laubenbacher
7 Sabrina Staubitz
8 Nikkala Stott
9 Marie Bäumer
10 Melanie Walsh


----------



## Schweizer (5 Aug. 2015)

August 2015

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Sarah Gadon
Mila Kunis
Elizabeth Banks
Florrie Arnold
Leigh Lezark
Lyndsy Fonseca

vielen Dank _congo64 _


----------



## congo64 (6 Aug. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Jessica Alba



6.	Nina Dobrev



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Chloe Bennet



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene


----------



## congo64 (6 Aug. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.08.2015 14:37 Uhr *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2708 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2692 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1968 *

4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1572 
5.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1564 
6.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1506 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1441 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1392 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1247 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1222 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1144 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1066 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1053 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	990 
17.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	969 
18.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	968 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	901 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	885 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
24.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	799 
25.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	798 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	778 
27.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	763 
28.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	752 
29.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	722 
30.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	712 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	687 
32.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
33.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	669 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	638 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	624 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	619 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	617 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	604 
39.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
40.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	587 
41.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	571 
42.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	571 
43.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
44.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	551 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	538 
46.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
47.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
48.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	529 
49.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	528 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	527 
51.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	503 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	500 
54.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	499 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	486 
56.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	480 
57.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	479 
58.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	474 
59.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	472 
60.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	459 
62.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	448 
63.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
64.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	444 
65.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	443 
66.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	442 
67.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
68.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	424 
69.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	423 
70.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	420 
71.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	413 
72.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
73.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
74.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
75.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	403 
76.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	400 
77.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	399 
78.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	397 
79.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
80.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
81.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	393 
82.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	381 
84.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	380 
85.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	379 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	369 
87.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	364 
88.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
89.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	355 
90.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	341 
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	334 
92.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	333 
93.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
94.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	330 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	330 
96.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	329 
97.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	324 
98.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
99.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	322 
*100.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	321 *
101.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	320 
102.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	319 
103.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
104.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	314 
106.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	312 
107.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 309 
108.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
109.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	303 
110.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	298 
111.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
112.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	294 
113.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	293 
114.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	293 
115.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
116.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	289 
117.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	288 
118.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
119.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
120.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	288 
121.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
122.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	287 
123.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	287 
124.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	286 
125.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	286 
126.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
127.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
128.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	278 
129.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	273 
131.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	270 
132.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	269 
134.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	265 
136.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	263 
138.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	259 
139.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
140.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	252 
141.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	248 
142.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	247 
143.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	246 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
145.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	242 
147.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	239 
148.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	236 
149.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	232 
150.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	232 
151.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
152.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
153.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	228 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	224 
155.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
156.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
157.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	212 
159.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	211 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	211 
161.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
162.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	209 
163.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
164.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	206 
165.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	204 
166.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
167.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
168.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
169.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	199 
170.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
171.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	195 
172.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	194 
173.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
174.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	191 
175.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	189 
176.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
177.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
178.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	185 
179.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
180.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
181.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	181 
182.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
183.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	179 
184.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	179 
185.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
186.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
187.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
188.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	176 
189.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	175 
190.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	175 
191.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
192.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
193.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	173 
194.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
195.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
196.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	172 
197.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	171 
198.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
199.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	171 
*200.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 *
201.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
202.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	169 
203.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
204.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
205.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
206.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	166 
207.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	166 
208.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	164 
209.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	164 
210.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
211.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
212.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	158 
213.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
214.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
215.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
216.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	153 
218.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	153 
219.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
220.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
221.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	149 
222.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
223.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
224.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	145 
225.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	145 
226.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
227.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
228.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
229.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	140 
230.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	139 
231.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	139 
232.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	138 
233.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	137 
234.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	136 
235.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
236.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	134 
237.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	132 
238.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	131 
239.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
240.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
241.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
242.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	130 
243.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	130 
244.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	130 
245.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	130 
246.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	129 
247.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
248.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	128 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	127 
250.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	127 
251.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
252.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
253.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	126 
254.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
255.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
256.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
257.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
258.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	121 
259.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
260.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	120 
261.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
262.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	116 
264.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
265.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
266.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
267.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	114 
268.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	113 
269.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	112 
270.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	111 
271.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
272.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
273.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	110 
274.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
275.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	109 
276.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	108 
277.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
278.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
279.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	106 
280.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	106 
281.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
282.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	105 
283.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	104 
284.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	104 
285.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
286.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	103 
287.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
288.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
289.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
290.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	102 
291.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	102 
292.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	102 
293.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	101 
294.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	100 
295.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	100 
296.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
297.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
298.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	98 
299.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	98 
*300.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 *
301.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
302.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
303.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	96 
304.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	96 
305.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	95 
306.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
307.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
308.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	93 
309.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
310.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
311.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
312.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	92 
313.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	92 
314.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	92 
315.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
316.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
317.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
318.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	90 
319.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	89 
320.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	89 
321.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	89 
322.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	89 
323.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
324.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	88 
325.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	87 
326.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
327.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
328.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
329.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
330.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
331.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	84 
332.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	84 
333.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
334.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
335.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	83 
336.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
337.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	82 
338.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	82 
339.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	81 
340.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	81 
341.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
342.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
343.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
344.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
345.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
346.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	79 
347.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
348.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	79 
349.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
350.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	79 
351.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
352.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
353.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	78 
354.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
355.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	77 
356.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
357.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
358.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	77 
359.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	76 
360.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	76 
361.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
362.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
363.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
364.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
365.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
366.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
367.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
368.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
369.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	73 
370.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	73 
371.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	73 
372.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
373.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	72 
374.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
375.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
376.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
377.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	71 
378.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
379.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	71 
380.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
381.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
382.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	69 
383.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	69 
384.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
385.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
386.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	68 
387.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
388.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	68 
389.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	66 
390.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
391.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	66 
392.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
393.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
394.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	65 
395.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
396.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 
397.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	64 
398.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
399.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	64 
*400.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 *
401.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
402.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	63 
403.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
404.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
405.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
406.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	61 
407.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	60 
408.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
409.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
410.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
411.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
412.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
413.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
414.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	59 
415.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	58 
416.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
417.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
418.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
419.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
420.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	58 
421.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
422.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	57 
423.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
424.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
425.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
426.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
427.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
428.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	55 
429.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	55 
430.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
431.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
432.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	54 
433.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	54 
434.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	54 
435.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	54 
436.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	53 
437.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
438.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
439.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
440.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	53 
441.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
442.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
443.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
444.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
445.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
446.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	52 
447.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
448.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
449.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
450.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
451.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	52 
452.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
453.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	51 
454.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
455.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	51 
456.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	50 
457.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
458.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	50 
459.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
460.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
461.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	50 
462.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
463.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
464.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
465.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
466.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	48 
467.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
468.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	47 
469.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
470.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
471.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	47 
472.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
473.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
474.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
475.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
476.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	46 
477.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	46 
478.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
479.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
480.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
481.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
482.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
483.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
484.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
485.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
486.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
487.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
488.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
489.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
490.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
491.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
492.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
493.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
494.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
495.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
496.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
497.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
498.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
499.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	43 
*500.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 *
501.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
502.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
503.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
504.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
505.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	42 
506.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
507.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	41 
508.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
509.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
510.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
511.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
512.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
513.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
514.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
515.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
516.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
517.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
518.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
519.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
520.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	38 
521.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
522.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer, D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
523.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
524.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	37 
525.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
526.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
527.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
528.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
529.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
530.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	37 
531.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
532.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	37 
533.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
534.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	36 
535.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	36 
536.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
537.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
538.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
539.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
540.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
541.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	36 
542.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
543.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
544.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	35 
545.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
546.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
547.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
548.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
549.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	34 
550.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	34 
551.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
552.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
553.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
554.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
555.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
556.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	34 
557.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
558.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	34 
559.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
560.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
561.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
562.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
563.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
564.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
565.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
566.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
567.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
568.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
569.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
570.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	32 
571.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
572.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
573.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
574.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
575.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	32 
576.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
577.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
578.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
579.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
580.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
581.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
582.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
583.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
584.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
585.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
586.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
587.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
588.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
589.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
590.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
591.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	30 
592.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
593.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
594.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
595.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
596.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
597.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
598.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
599.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
*600.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 *
601.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
602.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
603.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	29 
604.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 
605.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	28 
606.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
607.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
608.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
609.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
610.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
611.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
612.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
613.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	28 
614.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
615.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
616.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
617.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
618.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
619.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
620.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
621.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
622.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	27 
623.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
624.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
625.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
626.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	27 
627.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	27 
628.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
629.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
630.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
631.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
632.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
633.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
634.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
635.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
636.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
637.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
638.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	26 
639.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
640.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
641.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
642.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	25 
643.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
644.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
645.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
646.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
647.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
648.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
649.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
650.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
651.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
652.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
653.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
654.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
655.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
656.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
657.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	24 
658.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
659.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
660.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
661.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
662.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
663.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
664.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	24 
665.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
666.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
667.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
668.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
669.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
670.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
671.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
672.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
673.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
674.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
675.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	23 
676.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
677.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
678.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
679.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
680.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
681.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
682.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
683.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
684.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
685.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
686.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
687.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
688.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
689.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
690.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
691.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
692.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
693.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
694.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
695.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
696.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
697.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	21 
698.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	21 
699.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
*700.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 *
701.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
702.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
703.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
704.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
705.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
706.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	21 
707.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
708.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	21 
709.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
710.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
711.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
712.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
713.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
714.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	20 
715.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
716.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	20 
717.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
718.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
719.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
720.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
721.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
722.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
723.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
724.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
725.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
726.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
727.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
728.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
729.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
730.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
731.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
732.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
733.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
734.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
735.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
736.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
737.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
738.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
739.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
740.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
741.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
742.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
743.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
744.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
745.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
746.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
747.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
748.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
749.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
750.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
751.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
752.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
753.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
754.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	18 
755.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
756.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
757.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	18 
758.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
759.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	18 
760.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
761.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
762.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
763.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
764.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
765.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
766.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
767.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
768.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
769.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
770.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
771.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	17 
772.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
773.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
774.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
775.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
776.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
777.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
778.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
779.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
780.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
781.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
782.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
783.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
784.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
785.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
786.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
787.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
788.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
789.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
790.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
791.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
792.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
793.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
794.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
795.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	16 
796.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
797.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
798.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
799.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
*800.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 *
801.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
802.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
803.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
804.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
805.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
806.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
807.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
808.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
809.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
810.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
811.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
812.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
813.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
814.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
815.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
816.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	15 
817.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
818.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
819.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
820.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
821.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
822.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
823.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
824.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
825.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
826.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
827.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	15 
828.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	15 
829.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
830.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
831.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
832.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
833.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
834.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
835.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
836.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
837.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
838.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
839.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
840.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
841.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
842.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	14 
843.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
844.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
845.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
846.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
847.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
848.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
849.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
850.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
851.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
852.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	14 
853.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
854.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
855.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
856.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
857.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
858.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
859.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
860.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	14 
861.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
862.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
863.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
864.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
865.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
866.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
867.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	13 
868.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
869.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
870.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
871.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
872.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
873.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
874.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
875.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
876.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
877.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
878.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
879.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
880.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
881.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
882.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
883.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
884.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	13 
885.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
886.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
887.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
888.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
889.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
890.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	13 
891.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
892.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
893.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
894.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
895.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
896.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
897.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
898.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
899.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
*900.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	12 *
901.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
902.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
903.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
904.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
905.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
906.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
907.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
908.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
909.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
910.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
911.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
912.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
913.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
914.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
915.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
916.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
917.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
918.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
919.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
920.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
921.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
922.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
923.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	12 
924.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
925.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
926.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
927.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
928.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
929.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
930.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
931.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
932.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
933.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
934.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
935.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
936.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
937.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	11 
938.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	11 
939.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
940.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
941.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
942.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
943.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
944.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
945.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
946.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
947.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
948.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
949.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
950.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
951.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
952.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
953.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
954.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
955.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
956.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
957.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
958.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
959.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
960.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
961.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
962.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
963.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
964.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
965.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
966.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
967.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
968.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
969.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
970.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
971.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
972.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
973.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
974.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
975.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
976.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	10 
977.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
978.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
979.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
980.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
981.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
982.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
983.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
984.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
985.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
986.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
987.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
988.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
989.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
990.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10 
991.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
992.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
993.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
994.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
995.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
996.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
997.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
998.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
999.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
*1000.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 *
1001.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1002.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1003.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1004.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1005.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1006.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1007.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1008.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1009.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1010.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1011.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1012.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1013.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1014.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1015.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1016.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1017.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1018.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1019.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1020.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1021.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1022.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1023.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1024.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1025.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1026.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1027.	Diana,of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	9 
1028.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1029.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1030.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1031.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	9 
1032.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1033.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1034.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1035.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1036.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1037.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1038.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1039.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1040.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1041.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1042.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1043.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1044.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1045.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1046.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1047.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1048.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1049.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1050.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1051.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1052.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1053.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	9 
1054.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1055.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1056.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1057.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1058.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1059.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1060.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1061.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1062.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1063.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1064.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1065.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1066.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1067.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1068.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1069.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1070.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1071.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1072.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1073.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1074.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1075.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1076.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1077.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1078.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1079.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1080.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1081.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1082.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1083.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1084.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1085.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1086.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	9 
1087.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1088.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	9 
1089.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1090.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1091.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1092.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1093.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1094.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1095.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1096.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1097.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1098.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1099.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
*1100.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 *
1101.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1102.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1103.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1104.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1105.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1106.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1107.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1108.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1109.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1110.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1111.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1112.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1113.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1114.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1115.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1116.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1117.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1118.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1119.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1120.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1121.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1122.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	8 
1123.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1124.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1125.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1126.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1127.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1128.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1129.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1130.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1131.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1132.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1133.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1134.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1135.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1136.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1137.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1138.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1139.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1140.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8 
1141.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1142.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1143.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1144.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1145. Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1146.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1147.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1148.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1149.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1150.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1151.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1152.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1153.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1154.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1155.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1156.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1157.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1158.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1159.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1160.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1161.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1162.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1163.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1164.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1165.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1166.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1167.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1168.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1169.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1170.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1171.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1172.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1173.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1174.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	7 
1175.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1176.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1177.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1178.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1179.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1180.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1181.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1182.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1183.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1184.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	7 
1185.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1186.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1187.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1188.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1189.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1190.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1191.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1192.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1193.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1194.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1195.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1196.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1197.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1198.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1199.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
*1200.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 *
1201.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1202.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1203.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1204.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1205.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1206.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	7 
1207.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1208.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1209.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1210.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1211.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1212.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1213.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1214.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1215.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1216.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1217.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1218.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1219.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1220.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1221.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1222.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1223.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1224.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1225.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1226.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1227.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1228.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1229.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	7 
1230.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1231.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1232.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1233.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1234.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7 
1235.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1236.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1237.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1238.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1239.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1240.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1241.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1242.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1243.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	6 
1244.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1245.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1246.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1247.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1248.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1249.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1250.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1251.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1252.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1253.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1254.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1255.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1256.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1257.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1258.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1259.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1260.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1261.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1262.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1263.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1264.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1265.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1266.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1267.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1268.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1269.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1270.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1271.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1272.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1273.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1274.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1275.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1276.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1277.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1278.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1279.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	6 
1280.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1281.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1282.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1283.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1284.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1285.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1286.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1287.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1288.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1289.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1290.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1291.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1292.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1293.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1294.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1295.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1296.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1297.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1298.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	6 
1299.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1300.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
1301.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1302.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1303.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1304.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1305.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1306.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1307.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1308.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1309.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1310.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1311.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1312.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	5 
1313.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1314.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1315.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1316.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1317.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1318.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1319.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1320.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1321.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1322.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1323.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1324.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1325.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1326.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1327.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1328.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1329.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1330.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1331.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1332.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1333.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1334.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1335.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1336.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1337.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1338.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1339.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1340.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1341.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1342.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1343.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1344.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1345.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1346.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1347.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1348.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1349.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1350.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1351.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1352.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1353.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1354.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1355.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1356.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1357.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1358.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5 
1359.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1360.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1361.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1362.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1363.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1364.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1365.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1366.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1367.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1368.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1369.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1370.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1371.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1372.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1373.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1374.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1375.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1376.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1377.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1378.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1379.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1380.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1381.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1382.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1383.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1384.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1385.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1386.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1387.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1388.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1389.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1390.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1391.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1392.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1393.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1394.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1395.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1396.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1397.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1398.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1399.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
*1400.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 *
1401.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1402.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1403.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1404.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1405.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1406.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1407.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1408.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1409.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1410.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1411.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1412.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1413.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1414.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1415.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1416.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1417.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1418.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1419.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1420.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1421.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1422.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1423.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1424.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1425.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1426.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1427.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1428.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1429.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1430.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1431.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1432.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1433.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1434.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1435.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1436.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1437.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1438.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1439.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1440.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1441.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	4 
1442.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1443.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1444.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1445.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1446.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1447.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1448.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1449.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1450.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1451.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1452.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1453.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1454.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1455.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1456.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1457.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	4 
1458.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1459.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1460.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1461.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1462.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1463.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1464.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1465.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1466.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1467.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1468.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1469.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1470.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1471.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1472.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1473.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1474.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1475.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1476.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1477.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1478.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1479.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1480.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1481.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1482.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1483.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1484.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1485.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1486.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1487.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1488.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1489.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1490.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1491.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1492.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1493.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1494.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1495.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1496.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1497.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1498.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1499.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
*1500.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 *
1501.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1502.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1503.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1504.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1505.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1506.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1507.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1508.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1509.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	3 
1510.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1511.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1512.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1513.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1514.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1515.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1516.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1517.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1518.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1519.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1520.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1521.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1522.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1523.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1524.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1525.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1526.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1527.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1528.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1529.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1530.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1531.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1532.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1533.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1534.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1535.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1536.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1537.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1538.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1539.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1540.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1541.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1542.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1543.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1544.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1545.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1546.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1547.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1548.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1549.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1550.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1551.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1552.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1553.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1554.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1555.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1556.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1557.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1558.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1559.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1560.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1561.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1562.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1563.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1564.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1565.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1566.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1567.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1568.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1569.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1570.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1571.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1572.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1573.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1574.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1575.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1576.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1577.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1578.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1579.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1580.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1581.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1582.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1583.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1584.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1585.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1586.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1587.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1588.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1589.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1590.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1591.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1592.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1593.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1594.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1595.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1596.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1597.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1598.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1599.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
*1600.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 *
1601.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1602.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1603.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1604.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1605.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1606.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1607.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1608.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1609.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1610.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1611.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1612.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1613.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1614.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1615.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1616.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1617.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1618.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1619.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1620.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1621.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1622.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1623.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1624.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	2 
1625.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1626.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1627.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1628.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1629.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1630.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1631.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1632.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1633.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1634.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1635.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1636.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1637.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1638.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1639.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1640.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1641.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1642.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1643.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1644.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1645.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1646.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1647.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1648.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1649.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1650.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1651.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1652.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1653.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1654.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1655.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1656.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1657.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1658.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1659.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1660.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
1661.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1662.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1663.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1664.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1665.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1 
1666.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1667.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1668.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1669.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1670.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1671.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1672.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1673.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1674.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1675.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1676.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1677.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1678.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1679.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1680.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1681.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1682.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1683.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1684.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1685.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1686.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1687.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1688.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1689.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1690.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1691.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1692.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1693.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1694.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1695.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1696.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1697.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1698.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1699.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
*1700.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 *
1701.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1702.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1703.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1704.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1705.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1706.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1707.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1708.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1709.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1710.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1711.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1712.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1713.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1714.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1715.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1716.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1717.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1718.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1719.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	1 
1720.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1721.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1722.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1723.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1724.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1725.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1726.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1727.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1728.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1729.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1730.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1731.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1732.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1733.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1734.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1735.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1736.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1737.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1738.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1739.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1968
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1441
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1392
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1144
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	990
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	969
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	885
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F, 799

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2708
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2692
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1572
4.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1564
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1506
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1247
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1222
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1066
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1053



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Walt (7 Aug. 2015)

Hallo Congo, 
bei Lena Gercke hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Tatsächlich müsste sie 2718 Punkte haben. Seit dem letzten Ranking (2688) hat sie dreimal 10 Punkte erreicht:
Am 01.08.15 von Walt,
am 04.08.14 von StefanKa und am
5.8.15 von Benedikt.

Wäre nett, wenn du es nochmal überprüfst, evtl. ist dir eine der drei Stimmabgaben komplett durch die Lappen gegangen?

Nix für ungut!

Gruß
Walt



congo64 schrieb:


> *Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.08.2015 14:37 Uhr *
> 
> *1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2708
> 2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2692
> ...


----------



## ManuN (7 Aug. 2015)

August 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Elena Bruhn	
5. Sandra Schneiders	
6. Kristina Sterz	
7. Anna Kraft	
8. Steffi Brungs	
9. Annemarie Carpendale	
10.Susanne Tockan


----------



## gauloises2 (7 Aug. 2015)

1. : Marlene Dietrich
2. : Elizabeth Taylor
3. : Liv Tyler
4. : Brigitte Bardot
5. : Eva Briegel
6. : Alexandra Maria Lara
7. : Catherine Deneuve
8. : Salma Hajek
9. : Jodie Foster
10.: Shakira


----------



## congo64 (8 Aug. 2015)

Nach dem Hinweis von Walt habe ich das komplette August-Voting aufgelöst und noch einmal von vorne angefangen.
Jetzt bin ich logischerweise auch auf die Punktzahl 2718 gekommen. Alle anderen haben gestimmt. 
Leider kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wo da der Fehler bei mir lag,wahrscheinlich ein Tippfehler, da die Eins und die Null im Ziffernblock untereinander liegen.
Eigentlich kontrolliere ich immer doppelt bevor ich die Zählung abspeichere und veröffentliche, ich kann mich da nur entschuldigen und werde in Zukunft noch genauer hinsehen.
Danke Walt für deine Aufmerksamkeit und nochmals : Entschuldigung.

Hier nun die korrekten Top Ten : 

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2718
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2692
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1968

4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1572
5.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1564
6.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1506
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1441
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1392
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352*

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	*2718*
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2692
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1572
4.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1564
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1506
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1247
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1222
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1066
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1053


----------



## PromiFan (9 Aug. 2015)

Meine August-Favoriten:

1.) Helene Fischer
2.) Judith Rakers
3.) Nazan Eckes
4.) Alexandra Maria Lara
5.) Sandra Maria Gronewald
6.) Pinar Atalay
7.) Caren Miosga
8.) Marietta Slomka
9.) Tina Ruland
10.) Beatrice Egli


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Aug. 2015)

*August-Voting:*


1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Emma Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 


6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Betty Taube
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Don Sven (10 Aug. 2015)

Mein 0815-Voting  

1. Lena Gercke






2. Madeleine von Schweden





3. Diana, Princess of Wales, GB, 01.07.1961 Sandringham/GB, + 31.08.1997





4. Felicitas Woll





5. Anneke Dürkopp





6. Renée Weibel





7. Susan Hoecke





8. Rosanna Rocci





9. Michelle Hunziker





10. Jessica Alba


----------



## mattze87 (10 Aug. 2015)

Mein August:

1.Evangeline Lilly
2.Katy Perry
3.Liv Tyler
4.Kristen Stewart
5.Scarlet Johansson
6.Bridget Regan
7.Margot Robbie
8.Natalie Dormer
9.Rose Leslie
10.Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Walt (11 Aug. 2015)

Sorry Congo, wollte Dir keinen Stress machen.

Gruß
Walt



congo64 schrieb:


> Nach dem Hinweis von Walt habe ich das komplette August-Voting aufgelöst und noch einmal von vorne angefangen.
> Jetzt bin ich logischerweise auch auf die Punktzahl 2718 gekommen. Alle anderen haben gestimmt.
> Leider kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wo da der Fehler bei mir lag,wahrscheinlich ein Tippfehler, da die Eins und die Null im Ziffernblock untereinander liegen.
> Eigentlich kontrolliere ich immer doppelt bevor ich die Zählung abspeichere und veröffentliche, ich kann mich da nur entschuldigen und werde in Zukunft noch genauer hinsehen.
> ...


----------



## ch2004 (12 Aug. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *August 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Alina Merkau
5. Romy Hiller
6. Susannne Langhans
7. Julia Niharika-Sen
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Susi Brandt
10. Kristina Lüdke


----------



## trajan69 (14 Aug. 2015)

1 Kate Beckinsale







2 Alyssa Milano
3 Kari Wuhrer
4 Jessica Biel
5 Scarlett Johansson
6 Virginia Madsen
7 Jennifer Connelly
8 Marisa Tomei
9 Viva Bianca
10 Erica Durance


----------



## JohnDaniels (18 Aug. 2015)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Tina Ruland*
4. Julia Görges
5. Amelie Klever
6. Lindsay Lohan
7. Sonya Kraus
8. Sophie Marceau
9. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

1.) Demi Moore
2.) Leelee Sobieski
3.) Jennifer Aniston
4.) Kate Hudson
5.) Neve Campbell
6.) Marie Bäumer
7.) Keira Knightley
8.) Jennifer Lawrence
9.) Sharon Stone
10.) Toni Colette


----------



## gaertner23 (23 Aug. 2015)

hier mein August-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Sandra Thier
3. Anja Heyde
4. Susi Brandt
5. Anita Hofmann und Anja Petzold
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Annett Möller
8. Annette Betz
9. Ellen Arnhold
10. Eva Mähl und Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Cav (28 Aug. 2015)

1. Irina Shayk




2. Kimberley Garner




3. Alex Morgan




4. Kate Beckinsale




5. Sylvie Meis




6. Shanina Shaik (AUS, 11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS)


 

7. Eva Larue




8. Stana Katic




9. Sienna Miller




10. Michelle Keegan




10. Ashley Greene




10. Jamie Lynn Sigler


​


----------



## Anakin (28 Aug. 2015)

1. Lejla-X (Schoen)
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Helene Fischer
4. Georgia Jones
5. Alina Merkau
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Kaylani Lei
8. Lena Gercke
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Christina Jolie


----------



## RockingSheep (28 Aug. 2015)

August 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Toolman (28 Aug. 2015)

Mein August-Ranking...

1. Petra Nemcova


 

2. Josephine Skriver


 

3. Martha Hunt


 

4. Jessica Alba


 

5. Lindsay Ellingson


 

6. Sara Sampaio


 

7. Kate Beckinsale


 

8. Sandra Kubicka


 

9. Stella Maxwell


 

10. Lacey Chabert


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Aug. 2015)

Same procedure as last month 

1. Diane Kruger (-)



 

2. Sarah Gadon (-)



 

3. Sylvia Hoeks (-)





4. Ilse DeLange (-)



 

5. Lily James (-)



 

6. Danika Yarosh (-)



 

7. Rachael Taylor (-)





8. Felicity Jones (-)





9. Vita (Vitalina) Sidorkina (-)





10. Taylor Schilling (-)





10. Hayley Atwell (-)


----------



## dabi (29 Aug. 2015)

1.Megan Fox
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Sylvie Meis
4.Adriana Lima
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Paris Hilton
8.Jessica Biel
9.Jana Ina Zarrella
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Cradlerocker (29 Aug. 2015)

1) Nelly Furtado




2) AJ Lee




3) Lena Meyer-Landrut 




4) Lena Lotzen




5) Laure Boulleau




6) Melanie Leupolz




7) Selena Gomez




8) Nadine Keßler




9) Helene Fischer




10) Trish Stratus


[


----------



## Devilfish (29 Aug. 2015)

August 2015

*1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Demi Lovato


 

4. Selena Gomez


 

5. Hilary Duff


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Miley Cyrus


 

8. Bridgit Mendler


 

9. Carly Rae Jepsen


 

10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


*​


----------



## maggi77 (31 Aug. 2015)

Mein September Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Katie Price
3. Joanna Krupa
4. Monica Bellucci
5. Khloe Terae
6. Joelina Drews
7. Angela Karpova
8. adrianne curry
9. Sohia Thomalla
10.Aisleyne Horgan Wallace


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2015)

August 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Emily Osment
Nina Agdal
Jaimie Alexander
Olivia Holt
Katherine McNamara
Kelli Berglund
Hunter Haley King


----------



## pofgo (31 Aug. 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Xar (31 Aug. 2015)

1. Charlize Theron
2. Elizabeth Banks
3. Kate Beckinsale
4. Jaimie Alexander
5. Shania Twain
6. Jennifer Connelly
7. Bar Refaeli
8. Angie Harmon
9. Olivia Wilde
10. Maggie Grace


----------



## Hehnii (31 Aug. 2015)

Hier meine Augustwertung 2015:

1. Hayley Atwell 




 

2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Kimberley Garner
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2015)

Info : Die Punkte von Maggi sind noch nicht berücksichtigt. Zähle ich dann morgen dazu, für den September.


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.08.2015 22:23 Uhr	* 

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2731 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2726 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2007 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1592 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1586 
6.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1506 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1453 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1392 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1259 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1144 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1066 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1053 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1000 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	997 
18.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	985 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	901 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	885 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
24.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	803 
25.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	802 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	783 
27.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	766 
28.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	763 
29.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	732 
30.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	715 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	687 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	647 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	632 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	629 
37.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	617 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	614 
39.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	599 
40.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
41.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
42.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	580 
43.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	575 
44.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
45.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	545 
46.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	538 
47.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	535 
48.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	533 
49.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	531 
51.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	503 
53.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	502 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	500 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	487 
56.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	484 
57.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	482 
58.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	480 
59.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	479 
60.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	461 
62.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	455 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	449 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	448 
65.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
66.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
67.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
68.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	429 
69.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	425 
70.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	423 
72.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
73.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	409 
74.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
75.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
76.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	403 
77.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	400 
78.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	399 
79.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	397 
80.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
81.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
82.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
83.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	390 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	386 
85.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	381 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	369 
87.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	364 
88.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
89.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	355 
90.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	344 
91.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	341 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	336 
93.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	336 
94.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	334 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	333 
96.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
97.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	330 
98.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	327 
99.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	325 
*100.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 *
101.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
103.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	320 
104.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
105.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	320 
106.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
107.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
108.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	312 
109.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	306 
110.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	304 
111.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	304 
112.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	304 
113.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	303 
114.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
115.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	296 
116.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	296 
117.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	295 
118.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	288 
120.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
121.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
122.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	288 
123.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	287 
124.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	286 
126.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
127.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
128.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
129.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
130.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	273 
131.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	270 
132.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	269 
134.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	266 
135.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
136.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	265 
137.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
138.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	263 
139.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	254 
141.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle/GB,	252 
142.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	251 
143.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	249 
144.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	248 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
146.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	243 
148.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
149.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	236 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	232 
151.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	232 
152.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
153.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	225 
155.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
156.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
157.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	215 
158.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
159.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	212 
160.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	211 
161.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	211 
162.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
163.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
164.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	206 
165.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	204 
166.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
167.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
168.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
169.	Kelly Kelly (“Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
170.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
171.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	195 
172.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	194 
173.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
174.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	192 
175.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	191 
176.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
177.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	186 
178.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	186 
179.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	185 
180.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	185 
181.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
182.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
183.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
184.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	181 
185.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	181 
186.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
187.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	179 
188.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
189.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
190.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	176 
191.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
192.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	176 
193.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	175 
194.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
195.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
196.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	173 
197.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
198.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
199.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
*200.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	171 *
201.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
202.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	169 
204.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	168 
205.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
206.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
207.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
208.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	166 
209.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	165 
210.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
211.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
212.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	161 
213.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
214.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
215.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
216.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	156 
218.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
219.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
220.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
221.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	150 
222.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
223.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
224.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	148 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
226.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	146 
227.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	145 
228.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
229.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
230.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
231.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
232.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	140 
233.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	139 
234.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	138 
235.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	138 
236.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	137 
237.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	136 
238.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	135 
239.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	135 
240.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
241.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	132 
242.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	131 
243.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	131 
244.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	131 
245.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
246.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
247.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
248.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	130 
249.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
250.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	128 
251.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	127 
252.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	127 
253.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
254.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
255.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
256.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	123 
257.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
258.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	122 
259.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
260.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
261.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	120 
262.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
263.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
264.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	117 
265.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	117 
266.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
267.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
268.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
269.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
270.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	114 
271.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	114 
272.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
273.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	113 
274.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	112 
275.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	111 
276.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
277.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
278.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
279.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	108 
280.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
281.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	108 
282.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
283.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	106 
284.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
285.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	105 
286.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
287.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	104 
288.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
289.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	103 
290.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
291.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
292.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
293.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	102 
294.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	102 
295.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	102 
296.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	100 
297.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	100 
298.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	100 
299.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
*300.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 *
301.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	98 
302.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
303.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	97 
304.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
305.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
306.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	96 
307.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	95 
308.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
309.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
310.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	93 
311.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
312.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
313.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
314.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	92 
315.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
316.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	92 
317.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
318.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
319.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
320.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	90 
321.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	89 
322.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	89 
323.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	89 
324.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	89 
325.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
326.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
327.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	87 
328.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	87 
329.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	87 
330.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	87 
331.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
332.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
333.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
334.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
335.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	85 
336.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	84 
337.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
338.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	84 
339.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
340.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
341.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
342.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
343.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	82 
344.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
345.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
346.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	80 
347.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	80 
348.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
349.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
350.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
351.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
352.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
353.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	79 
354.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
355.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
356.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	78 
357.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
358.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
359.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	77 
360.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
361.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
362.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	76 
363.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
364.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
365.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
366.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
367.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
368.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
369.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
370.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	75 
371.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
372.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
373.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
374.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
375.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	73 
376.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	73 
377.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
378.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
379.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	71 
380.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
381.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	71 
382.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
383.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	71 
384.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
385.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	70 
386.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
387.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
388.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
389.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	68 
390.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
391.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	68 
392.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	66 
393.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	66 
394.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
395.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
396.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
397.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	65 
398.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	65 
399.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
*400.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 *
401.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	64 
402.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
403.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
404.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
405.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
406.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	63 
407.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
408.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
409.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
410.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	62 
411.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	60 
412.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
413.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
414.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
415.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
416.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
417.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
418.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	58 
419.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
420.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
421.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
422.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	58 
423.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
424.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
425.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
426.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	56 
427.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
428.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
429.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
430.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	55 
431.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	55 
432.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
433.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
434.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
435.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	54 
436.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	54 
437.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	54 
438.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	53 
439.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
440.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
441.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
442.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	53 
443.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
444.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
445.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
446.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
447.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
448.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	52 
449.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
450.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	52 
451.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
452.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
453.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	52 
454.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
455.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
456.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
457.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
458.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	51 
459.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	51 
460.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	50 
461.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
462.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	50 
463.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	50 
464.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
465.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
466.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
467.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
468.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
469.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
470.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	48 
471.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
472.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	47 
473.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
474.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
475.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	47 
476.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
477.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
478.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
479.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
480.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
481.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
482.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
483.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
484.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
485.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
486.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
487.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
488.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
489.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
490.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
491.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
492.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
493.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
494.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
495.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	44 
496.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
497.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
498.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
499.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
*500.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 *
501.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
502.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
503.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
504.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
505.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
506.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
507.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	42 
508.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
509.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	42 
510.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
511.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
512.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
513.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	40 
514.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
515.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
516.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
517.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
518.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
519.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
520.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
521.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
522.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	38 
523.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
524.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
525.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
526.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	37 
527.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
528.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
529.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
530.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
531.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
532.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	37 
533.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
534.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
535.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	36 
536.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	36 
537.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	36 
538.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
539.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
540.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
541.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
542.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	36 
543.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
544.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	35 
545.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	35 
546.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
547.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
548.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
549.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
550.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	34 
551.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	34 
552.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
553.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
554.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
555.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
556.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
557.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	34 
558.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
559.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
560.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
561.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
562.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
563.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
564.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
565.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
566.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
567.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
568.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
569.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	33 
570.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
571.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D, 32 
572.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
573.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
574.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
575.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
576.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	32 
577.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
578.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
579.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	31 
580.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
581.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
582.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
583.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
584.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
585.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
586.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
587.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
588.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
589.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
590.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
591.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
592.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
593.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
594.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
595.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
596.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	30 
597.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
598.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
599.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	29 
*600.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 *
601.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
602.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
603.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
604.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
605.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
606.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
607.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
608.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
609.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	29 
610.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	29 
611.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 
612.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
613.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
614.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
615.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
616.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
617.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
618.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
619.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	28 
620.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
621.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
622.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
623.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
624.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
625.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
626.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	27 
627.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
628.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
629.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
630.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	27 
631.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
632.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
633.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
634.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
635.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	26 
636.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
637.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
638.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	26 
639.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
640.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
641.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
642.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	26 
643.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
644.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
645.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
646.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
647.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
648.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
649.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	25 
650.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
651.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
652.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
653.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
654.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
655.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
656.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
657.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
658.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
659.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
660.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
661.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
662.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	24 
663.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
664.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
665.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
666.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
667.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
668.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
669.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
670.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
671.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
672.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
673.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
674.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
675.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
676.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
677.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
678.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
679.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
680.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
681.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
682.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
683.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	23 
684.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
685.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
686.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
687.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
688.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
689.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
690.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
691.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
692.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
693.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
694.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
695.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
696.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
697.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	22 
698.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
699.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
*700.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 *
701.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
702.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
703.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
704.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	21 
705.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
706.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
707.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
708.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
709.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
710.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
711.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
712.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
713.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
714.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
715.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
716.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	21 
717.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
718.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	20 
719.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
720.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
721.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
722.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
723.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
724.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
725.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
726.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
727.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
728.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
729.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
730.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
731.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
732.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
733.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
734.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	19 
735.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
736.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
737.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
738.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
739.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
740.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
741.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
742.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
743.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
744.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
745.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
746.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	19 
747.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
748.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
749.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
750.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
751.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
752.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
753.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
754.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
755.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
756.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
757.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
758.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
759.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
760.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
761.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
762.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	18 
763.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
764.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
765.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
766.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
767.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
768.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
769.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
770.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
771.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	18 
772.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
773.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	18 
774.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
775.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
776.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
777.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
778.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
779.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
780.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
781.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
782.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
783.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
784.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
785.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
786.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
787.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
788.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
789.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
790.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
791.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
792.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
793.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
794.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
795.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
796.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
797.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
798.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
799.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
*800.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 *
801.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
802.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	16 
803.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
804.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
805.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
806.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
807.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
808.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
809.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
810.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
811.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
812.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
813.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
814.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
815.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
816.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
817.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
818.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
819.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
820.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
821.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
822.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
823.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
824.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	15 
825.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
826.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
827.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
828.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
829.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
830.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
831.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
832.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
833.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
834.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
835.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
836.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	15 
837.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
838.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
839.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
840.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
841.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
842.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
843.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
844.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
845.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
846.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
847.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
848.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
849.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
850.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
851.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	14 
852.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
853.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
854.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
855.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
856.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
857.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
858.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
859.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
860.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
861.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
862.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
863.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
864.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
865.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
866.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
867.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
868.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
869.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
870.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
871.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
872.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
873.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
874.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
875.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	13 
876.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
877.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
878.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
879.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
880.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
881.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
882.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
883.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
884.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
885.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	13 
886.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
887.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
888.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
889.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
890.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
891.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
892.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
893.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
894.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
895.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
896.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
897.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
898.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
899.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
*900.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
901.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
902.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
903.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
904.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
905.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
906.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
907.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
908.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
909.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
910.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
911.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
912.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
913.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
914.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
915.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
916.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	12 
917.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
918.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
919.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
920.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
921.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
922.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
923.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
924.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
925.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
926.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
927.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
928.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	12 
929.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
930.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
931.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
932.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	12 
933.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
934.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
935.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
936.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
937.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
938.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
939.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
940.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
941.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
942.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
943.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	11 
944.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
945.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
946.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
947.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
948.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	11 
949.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
950.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
951.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
952.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
953.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
954.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
955.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
956.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
957.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
958.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
959.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
960.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
961.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
962.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
963.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
964.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
965.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
966.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
967.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
968.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
969.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
970.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
971.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
972.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
973.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
974.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
975.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
976.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
977.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
978.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
979.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
980.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
981.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
982.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
983.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
984.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
985.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
986.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
987.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
988.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
989.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
990.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
991.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
992.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
993.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
994.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
995.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
996.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
997.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
998.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
999.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
*1000.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 *
1001.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1002.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1003.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1004.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1005.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1006.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1007.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1008.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1009.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1010.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1011.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1012.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1013.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1014.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1015.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1016.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1017.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1018.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1019.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1020.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1021.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1022.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1023.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1024.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1025.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1026.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1027.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1028.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1029.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1030.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1031.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1032.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1033.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1034.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1035.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1036.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1037.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1038.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	9 
1039.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	9 
1040.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1041.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1042.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1043.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1044.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1045.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1046.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1047.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1048.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1049.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1050.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1051.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1052.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	9 
1053.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1054.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1055.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1056.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1057.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1058.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1059.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1060.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1061.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1062.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1063.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1064.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1065.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1066.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1067.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1068.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1069.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1070.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1071.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1072.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1073.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1074.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1075.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1076.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1077.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9	 
1078.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1079.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1080.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1081.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1082.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1083.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1084.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1085.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1086.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1087.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1088.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1089.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1090.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1091.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1092.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1093.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1094.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1095.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1096.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1097.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1098.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1099.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
*1100.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 *
1101.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1102.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1103.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1104.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1105.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1106.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1107.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1108.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1109.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1110.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1111.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1112.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1113.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1114.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1115.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1116.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1117.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1118.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1119.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1120.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1121.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1122.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1123.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1124.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1125.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1126.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1127.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1128.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	8 
1129.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1130.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1131.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1132.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1133.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1134.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1135.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1136.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1137.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1138.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1139.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1140.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1141.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1142.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1143.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1144.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1145.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1146.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1147.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1148.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1149.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1150.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1151.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1152.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1153.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1154.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1155.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1156.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	8 
1157.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1158.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1159.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1160.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1161.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1162.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1163.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1164.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1165.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1166.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1167.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1168.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1169.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1170.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1171.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1172.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	8 
1173.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1174.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1175.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1176.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1177.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	7 
1178.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1179.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1180.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1181.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1182.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1183.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1184.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1185.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1186.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1187.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1188.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1189.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	7 
1190.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1191.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	7 
1192.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1193.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1194.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1195.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1196.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1197.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1198.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1199.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
*1200.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 *
1201.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1202.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1203.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1204.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1205.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1206.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1207.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1208.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1209.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1210.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1211.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1212.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1213.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	7 
1214.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1215.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1216.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1217.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1218.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1219.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1220.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1221.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1222.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1223.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	7 
1224.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1225.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1226.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1227.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1228.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1229.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1230.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1231.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1232.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1233.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1234.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1235.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1236.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1237.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	7 
1238.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1239.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1240.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1241.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1242.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1243.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1244.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1245.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1246.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1247.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1248.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1249.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1250.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1251.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1252.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1253.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1254.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1255.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1256.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1257.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1258.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1259.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1260.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1261.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1262.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1263.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1264.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1265.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1266.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1267.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1268.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1269.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1270.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1271.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1272.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1273.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1274.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1275.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1276.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1277.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1278.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1279.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1280.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1281.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1282.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1283.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1284.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1285.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1286.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	6 
1287.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1288.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1289.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1290.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1291.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1292.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1293.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1294.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1295.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1296.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1297.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1298.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1299.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
*1300.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 *
1301.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1302.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1303.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1304.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1305.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1306.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1307.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1308.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1309.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1310.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1311.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1312.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1313.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1314.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1315.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1316.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1317.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1318.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1319.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1320.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1321.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1322.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1323.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1324.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1325.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1326.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1327.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1328.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1329.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1330.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1331.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1332.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1333.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1334.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1335.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1336.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1337.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1338.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1339.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1340.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1341.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1342.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1343.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1344.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1345.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1346.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1347.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1348.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1349.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1350.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1351.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1352.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1353.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1354.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1355.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1356.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1357.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1358.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1359.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1360.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1361.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1362.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1363.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1364.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1365.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1366.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1367.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	5 
1368.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1369.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1370.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1371.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1372.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	5 
1373.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1374.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1375.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1376.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1377.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1378.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1379.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1380.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1381.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1382.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1383.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1384.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1385.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1386.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1387.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1388.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1389.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1390.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1391.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1392.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1393.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1394.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1395.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1396.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1397.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1398.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1399.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
*1400.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 *
1401.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1402.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	4 
1403.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1404.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1405.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1406.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1407.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1408.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1409.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1410.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1411.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1412.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1413.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	4 
1414.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1415.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1416.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1417.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1418.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1419.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1420.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1421.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1422.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1423.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1424.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1425.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1426.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1427.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1428.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1429.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1430.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1431.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1432.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1433.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1434.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1435.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1436.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1437.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1438.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1439.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1440.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1441.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1442.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1443.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1444.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1445.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1446.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1447.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1448.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1449.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1450.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1451.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1452.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1453.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1454.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1455.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1456.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1457.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1458.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1459.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1460.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1461.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1462.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1463.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1464.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1465.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1466.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1467.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1468.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1469.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1470.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1471.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1472.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1473.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1474.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1475.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1476.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1477.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1478.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1479.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1480.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1481.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1482.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1483.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1484.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1485.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1486.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1487.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1488.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1489.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1490.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1491.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1492.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1493.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1494.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1495.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1496.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1497.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1498.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1499.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	3 
*1500.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 *
1501.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1502.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1503.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1504.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1505.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1506.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	3 
1507.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1508.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1509.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1510.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1511.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1512.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1513.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	3 
1514.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1515.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1516.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1517.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1518.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1519.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1520.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1521.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1522.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1523.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1524.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1525.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1526.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1527.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1528.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1529.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1530.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1531.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1532.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1533.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1534.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1535.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1536.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1537.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1538.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1539.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1540.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1541.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1542.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1543.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1544.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1545.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2 
1546.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1547.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1548.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1549.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1550.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1551.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1552.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1553.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1554.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1555.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1556.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1557.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1558.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1559.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1560.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1561.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1562.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1563.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1564.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1565.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1566.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1567.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1568.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1569.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1570.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1571.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1572.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1573.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1574.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1575.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1576.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1577.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1578.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1579.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1580.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1581.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1582.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1583.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1584.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1585.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1586.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1587.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1588.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1589.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1590.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1591.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1592.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1593.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1594.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1595.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1596.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1597.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1598.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1599.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
*1600.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 *
1601.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1602.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1603.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1604.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1605.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1606.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1607.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1608.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1609.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1610.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1611.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1612.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1613.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1614.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1615.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1616.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1617.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1618.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1619.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1620.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1621.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1622.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1623.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1624.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1625.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1626.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1627.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1628.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1629.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	2 
1630.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1631.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1632.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1633.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1634.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1635.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1636.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1637.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1638.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1639.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1640.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1641.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1642.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1643.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1644.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1645.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1646.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1647.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1648.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1649.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1650.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1651.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1652.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1653.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1654.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1655.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1656.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1657.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1658.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1659.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1660.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1661.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1662.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1663.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1664.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1665.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1666.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1667.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1668.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1669.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1670.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1671.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1672.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1673.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1674.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1675.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1676.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1677.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1678.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1679.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1680.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1681.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1682.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1683.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1684.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1685.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1686.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1687.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1688.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1689.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1690.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1691.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1692.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1693.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1694.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1695.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1696.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1697.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1698.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1699.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
*1700.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 *
1701.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1702.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1703.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1704.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1705.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1706.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1707.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1708.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1709.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1 
1710.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1711.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1712.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1713.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1714.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1715.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1716.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1717.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1718.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1719.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1720.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1721.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1722.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1723.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	1 
1724.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1725.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1726.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1727.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1728.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1729.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1730.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1731.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1732.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1733.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1734.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1735.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1736.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1737.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1738.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1739.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1740.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1 
1741.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1742.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1743.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1744.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2007
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1453
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1392
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1144
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1000
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	985
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	885
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	803

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2731
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2726
3.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1592
4.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1586
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1506
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1259
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1066
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1053



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2015)

Plätze 3 und 4 mussten noch getauscht werden

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2731
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2726
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1592
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1586
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1506
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1259
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1066
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1053


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2015)

Für September


1. Olivia Wilde


 

2. Jessica Chastain


 

3. Keira Knightley 


 

4. Natalie Portman


 

5. Diane Kruger.


 

6. Dianna Agron


 

7. Hailee Steinfeld USA 11.12,96 in Tarzana/USA


 

8. Kristen Stewart


 

9. Emily Ratajkowski


 

10. Anna Kendrick & Aubrey Plaza USA, 26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA


 

​


----------



## Cherubini (1 Sep. 2015)

1. Lisa Tomaschewsky
2. Lili Simmons
3. Alexandra Daddario
4. Verena Sailer
5. Julia Görges
6. Vanessa Mai
7. Maria Menounos
8. Jennifer Knäble
9. Lena Gercke
10. Sophia Thomalla
10. Ruby O. Fee
10. Kelly Brook
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Sep. 2015)

September, da gibt's wieder neue Punkte:

1. Mara Bergmann (mit SAT1 geht's jetzt bestimmt weiter nach oben)
2. Laura Dünnwald 
3. Sandra Thier
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Kamilla Senjo
7. Marlen Neuenschwander
8. Kirsten Rademacher (drei Punkte für die 1000!!! :thumbup
9. Anja Reschke
10. Nadine Krüger (100 Punkte sind geschafft :thumbup


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Sep. 2015)

*September 2015

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Katja Woywood

7. Ellen Pompeo

8.Claire Holt

9. Ilka Bessin

10. Andrea Berg*​


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*




2. Chloe Moretz
3. Galadriel Stineman
4. Stefanie Heinzmann
5. Kristen Stewart
6. Linda Marlen Runge
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Victoria Justice
9. Josefine Preuß
10. Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2015)

September Voting:

1. Alina Merkau
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Mila Kunis
4. Annika Kipp
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Serena Salecker
7. Ana Ivanovic
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## STF (1 Sep. 2015)

Es wird kälter. Muss September sein 

(1) Sandra Thier
(2) Beth Behrs
(3) Anne Igartiburu
(4) Gisele Bündchen
(5) Nikkala Stott
(6) Maria Furtwängler
(7) Joan Severance
(8) Sabrina Staubitz
(9) Silvia Laubenbacher
(10) Melanie Walsh


----------



## tino2003 (1 Sep. 2015)

der September:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (1 Sep. 2015)

*September 2015*



*1. Olivia Wilde




**
2. Heather Graham
3. Alexandra Daddario 
4. Jennifer Lawrence



 

 

 
*
*5. Eva Green
6. Jordana Brewster 
7. Rosamund Pike



 

 

 
**
8. Camilla Belle
9. Hayley Atwell
10. Emmy Rossum*



 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2015)

*September 2015*
*01 Kristen Stewart
02 Natalie Dormer
03 Willa Holland
04 Taylor Swift
05 Hailee Steinfeld
06 Selena Gomez
07 Hayley Williams
08 Victoria Justice
09 Emma Watson
10 Avril Lavigne*​


----------



## Afefan (2 Sep. 2015)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Jessica Alba
5. Emma Watson
6. Susanne Tockan
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Maisie Williams, 15.04.97, Bristol, GB
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Julia Görges
10. Roberta Bieling


----------



## Cav (2 Sep. 2015)

Mein September-Ranking:

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Kimberley Garner




3. Alex Morgan




4. Eva Larue


 

5. Shanina Shaik




6. Federica Nargi


 

7. Sylvie Meis


 

8. Stana Katic


 

9. Kate Beckinsale




10. Lena Meyer-Landrut




10. Jamie Lynn Sigler




10. Jessica Michibata


​


----------



## Walt (2 Sep. 2015)

Walt's August-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susan Hoecke





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Yana Gercke





5. Sarah Tkotsch





6. Lisa-Marie Fischer





7. Jeanette Biedermann





8. Cosma Shiva Hagen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## kamy (2 Sep. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Sep. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Caroline Wozniacki
3.) Helene Fischer
4.) Lena Gercke
5.) Lena Meyer Landrut
6.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
7.) Angela Finger Erben
8.) Katy Perry
9.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Eva Green


----------



## RoadDog (3 Sep. 2015)

September 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. A.J. Cook
3. Miranda Kerr
4. Karlie Kloss
5. Victoria Justice
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Amber Heard
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Beth Behrs


----------



## congo64 (3 Sep. 2015)

Emil Müller schrieb:


> 10. Nadine Krüger (*100 Punkte sind geschaff*t :thumbup



98 + 1 ( gibt es für Platz 10 ) sind = 99


----------



## benedikt (4 Sep. 2015)

Mein September- Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Iris Kavka
04. Irina Shayk
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Nicole Meyer
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Ariane Sommer
09. Julie Henderson
10. Anja Leuenberger
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Sandra Kubicka


----------



## hsvmann (4 Sep. 2015)

*09/15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Ariana Grande	
8. Selena Gomez	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## gauloises2 (5 Sep. 2015)

Mein September-2015-Ranking:

1.: Marlene Dietrich


 

2.: Elizabeth Taylor


 

3.: Esther Schweins


 

4.: Agnetha Fältskog


 

5.: Liv Tyler


 

6.: Eva Briegel


 

7.: Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## tort3 (5 Sep. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Taylor Swift
4. Angelina Heger
5. Sarah Engels
6. Joelina Drews
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Laura Lopez
9. Fernanda Brandao
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## Sachse (5 Sep. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Im Auftrag von *Sachse*



vielen Dank d15 

*September 2015*

1.* Blake Lively *





2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Rita Ora
5. Gigi Hadid
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Barbara Palvin
8. Julianne Hough
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Ashley Benson


----------



## PromiFan (5 Sep. 2015)

Hier meine September-Wahl:

1.) Marietta Slomka
2.) Judith Rakers
3.) Esther Schweins
4.) Mariella Ahrens
5.) Kay-Sölve Richter
6.) Henriette Richter-Röhl
7.) Jasmin Schwiers
8.) Diana Staehly
9.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
10.) Tanja Wedhorn


----------



## StefanKa (5 Sep. 2015)

Hier ist meine September-Wertung:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Renée Weibel
3. Diane Willems
4. Lina Tiedtke
5. Ines Lutz
6. Mariangela Scelsi
7. Melanie Kogler
8. Friederike Sipp
9. Tatjana Kästel
10. Lilli Hollunder
10. Mascha Müller
10. Vanessa Jung
10. Henrike Fers 
10. Clara Gerst
10. Tanja Anna Wenzel
10. Yvonne Burbach
10. Verena Zimmermann
10. Miriam Lahnstein
10. Katrin Heß
10. Jasmin Lord


----------



## congo64 (6 Sep. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 


 
4.	Georgia Salpa 


 
5.	Nina Dobrev



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Chloe Bennet



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## Ralf1972 (6 Sep. 2015)

September 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Aylin Tezel
5.	Linda Zervakis
6.	Frankie Bridge
7.	Bettina Zimmermann
8.	Jennifer Knäble
9.	Frauke Ludowig
10.	Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## congo64 (6 Sep. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.09.2015 22:34 Uhr *

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2773 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2770 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2009 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1635 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1607 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1513 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1462 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1409 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1280 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1171 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1084 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1063 
16.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1003 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1000 
18.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	996 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	902 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	892 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	817 
24.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
25.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	802 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	783 
27.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	770 
28.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
29.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	752 
30.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	715 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	695 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	647 
35.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	632 
36.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	631 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	629 
38.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	617 
39.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	605 
40.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
41.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	589 
42.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
43.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	575 
44.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	558 
45.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
46.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	553 
47.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	552 
48.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	539 
49.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	531 
51.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	513 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	509 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	507 
54.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
55.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	491 
56.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	487 
57.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	484 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	483 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	482 
60.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
61.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	463 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	461 
63.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	458 
64.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	449 
65.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	447 
66.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
67.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
68.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
69.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	427 
70.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	425 
71.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	423 
72.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
73.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	419 
74.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
75.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	407 
76.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
77.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
78.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	403 
79.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	397 
80.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
81.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	394 
82.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	393 
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	390 
84.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
85.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	390 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	378 
87.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	366 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	358 
89.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
90.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	345 
91.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	344 
92.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	344 
93.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	344 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	336 
95.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	336 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	336 
97.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
98.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	330 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	327 
*100.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324	 *
101.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
102.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	322 
103.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	321 
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	320 
106.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
107.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
108.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
109.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	313 
110.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	313 
111.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
112.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	306 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	304 
114.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	297 
115.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
116.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	296 
117.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	296 
118.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	295 
119.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	289 
120.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
121.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
122.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
123.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	288 
124.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	287 
125.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
126.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
127.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
128.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
129.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	282 
130.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
131.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	275 
132.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	274 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	272 
134.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
135.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	266 
136.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
137.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	265 
138.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
139.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	260 
140.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	257 
141.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
142.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	254 
143.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	250 
144.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	249 
145.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	246 
146.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	244 
147.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
148.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
149.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	239 
151.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	232 
152.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
153.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	225 
155.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	224 
156.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	221 
157.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
158.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
159.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	214 
160.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
161.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	212 
162.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	211 
163.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
164.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
165.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	206 
166.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
167.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
168.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	201 
169.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
170.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	199 
171.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
172.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	196 
173.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	195 
174.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
175.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	192 
176.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	192 
177.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	192 
178.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	190 
179.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
180.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	186 
181.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	185 
182.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
183.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
184.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
185.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	181 
186.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	181 
187.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
188.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	178 
189.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	178 
190.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	177 
191.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
192.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
193.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
194.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	176 
195.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	175 
196.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	175 
197.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
198.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	173 
199.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
*200.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 *
201.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
202.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	171 
203.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
204.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
205.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	168 
206.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
207.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
208.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
209.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	165 
210.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
211.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
212.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	161 
213.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
214.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
215.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
216.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	157 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	156 
218.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
219.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
220.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
221.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
222.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	150 
223.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
224.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	149 
225.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
226.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	148 
227.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
228.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
229.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	146 
230.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	143 
231.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
232.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
233.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
234.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	140 
235.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	140 
237.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	139 
238.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
239.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	136 
240.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	136 
241.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	136 
242.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
243.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	133 
244.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	132 
245.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	131 
246.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	131 
247.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
248.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
249.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
250.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	130 
251.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
252.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
253.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	127 
254.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
255.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
256.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
257.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
258.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	122 
259.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
260.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
261.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	121 
262.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	120 
263.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
264.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	119 
265.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	119 
266.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
267.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	117 
268.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	117 
269.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	117 
270.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
271.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
272.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	115 
273.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
274.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
275.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	114 
276.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
277.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	113 
278.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	111 
279.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	111 
280.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	111 
281.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
282.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
283.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	109 
284.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
285.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
286.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	108 
287.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
288.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	106 
289.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
290.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	105 
291.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
292.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
293.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
294.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
295.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
296.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	102 
297.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	102 
298.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
299.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	100 
*300.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	100 *
301.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
302.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
303.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
304.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
305.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	97 
306.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
307.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
308.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	96 
309.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	95 
310.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
311.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	95 
312.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	95 
313.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	95 
314.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	94 
315.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
316.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
317.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
318.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
319.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	93 
320.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	92 
321.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
322.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	92 
323.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
324.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
325.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
326.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
327.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	89 
328.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	89 
329.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
330.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	88 
331.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
332.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	87 
333.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
334.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	86 
335.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
336.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
337.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
338.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	85 
339.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	85 
340.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	84 
341.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
342.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
343.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
344.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
345.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
346.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	81 
347.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
348.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
349.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	80 
350.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
351.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
352.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
353.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
354.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
355.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	79 
356.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
357.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
358.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
359.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	78 
360.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	77 
361.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
362.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
363.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	76 
364.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
365.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
366.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
367.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	76 
368.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
369.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
370.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	75 
371.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
372.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	75 
373.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
374.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
375.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
376.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
377.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
378.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	72 
379.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
380.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
381.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	71 
382.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
383.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	71 
384.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
385.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
386.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	70 
387.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	70 
388.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
389.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
390.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
391.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
392.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
393.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	68 
394.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 
395.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	66 
396.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	66 
397.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
398.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
399.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
*400.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	65 *
401.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
402.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	64 
403.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 
404.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	64 
405.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
406.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
407.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
408.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
409.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
410.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
411.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	62 
412.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
413.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	62 
414.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	61 
415.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
416.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
417.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
418.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	60 
419.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	59 
420.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
421.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
422.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
423.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	59 
424.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
425.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
426.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
427.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
428.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	57 
429.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
430.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	57 
431.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
432.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
433.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	56 
434.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
435.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	55 
436.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
437.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
438.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	55 
439.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	55 
440.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
441.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
442.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
443.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	53 
444.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
445.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
446.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
447.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
448.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
449.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	53 
450.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
451.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
452.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
453.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
454.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
455.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
456.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
457.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
458.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	52 
459.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
460.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	52 
461.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
462.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
463.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
464.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	51 
465.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
466.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	50 
467.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
468.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
470.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
471.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
472.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
473.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	48 
474.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
475.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	47 
476.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
477.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
478.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
479.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
480.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
481.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
482.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
483.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
484.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
485.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
486.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
487.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	45 
488.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
489.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
490.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
491.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	45 
492.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
493.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
494.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
495.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	45 
496.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
497.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
498.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
499.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
*500.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	44 *
501.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
502.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
503.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
504.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
505.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
506.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
507.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	43 
508.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
509.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
510.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	43 
511.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	43 
512.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
513.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	43 
514.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
515.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
516.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	42 
517.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
518.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
519.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
520.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
521.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
522.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
523.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
524.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
525.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
526.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
527.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
528.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	38 
529.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
530.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
531.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
532.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
533.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
534.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
535.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
536.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
537.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
538.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
539.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	37 
540.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
541.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
542.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	36 
543.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	36 
544.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
545.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
546.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
547.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
548.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
549.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
550.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
551.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
552.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
553.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
554.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
555.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
556.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
557.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
558.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
559.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
560.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
561.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
562.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
563.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
564.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
565.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	33 
566.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
567.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	33 
568.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
569.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
570.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
571.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
572.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
573.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	32 
574.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
575.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
576.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
577.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
578.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	32 
579.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
580.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
581.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	31 
582.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
583.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
584.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
585.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
586.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
587.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
588.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
589.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
590.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
591.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
592.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
593.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
594.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
595.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
596.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
597.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	30 
598.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
599.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*600.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 *
601.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	29 
602.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	29 
603.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
604.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
605.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
606.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
607.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
608.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
609.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
610.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
611.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
612.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	29 
613.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	29 
614.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	29 
615.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 
616.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
617.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
618.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
619.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
620.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
621.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
622.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
623.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
624.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	28 
625.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	28 
626.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
627.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
628.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
629.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
630.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
631.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
632.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
633.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
634.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
635.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
636.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	27 
637.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
638.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
639.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
640.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
641.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
642.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
643.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
644.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
645.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
646.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
647.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
648.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
649.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
650.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
651.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	25 
652.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
653.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
654.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
655.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
656.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	25 
657.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
658.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
659.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
660.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
661.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	25 
662.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
663.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	24 
664.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
665.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
666.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	24 
667.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
668.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
669.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
670.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
671.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
672.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
673.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
674.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	23 
675.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
676.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
677.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
678.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
679.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
680.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
681.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
682.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
683.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
684.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
685.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
686.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
687.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
688.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
689.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
690.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
691.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
692.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
693.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
694.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
695.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
696.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
697.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
698.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
699.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
*700.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 *
701.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	22 
702.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
703.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
704.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
705.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
706.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
707.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
708.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
709.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
710.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
711.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
712.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
713.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
714.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
715.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
716.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
717.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
718.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
719.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
720.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	21 
721.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
722.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
723.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	21 
724.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
725.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
726.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
727.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
728.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
729.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
730.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
731.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
732.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
733.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	20 
734.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
735.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
736.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
737.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
738.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
739.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
740.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
741.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
742.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
743.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
744.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
745.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
746.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
747.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
748.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
749.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
750.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
751.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
752.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
753.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
754.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	19 
755.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
756.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
757.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
758.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
759.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
760.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19 
761.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
762.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
763.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	19 
764.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
765.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
766.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
767.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
768.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
769.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
770.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
771.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
772.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
773.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
774.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18 
775.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
776.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
777.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
778.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
779.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
780.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
781.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
782.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
783.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
784.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
785.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
786.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
787.	DianaPrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
788.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
789.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	17 
790.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
791.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
792.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
793.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
794.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
795.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
796.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
797.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
798.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
799.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
*800.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 *
801.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
802.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
803.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
804.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
805.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
806.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
807.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
808.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
809.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	16 
810.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
811.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
812.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
813.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
814.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
815.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
816.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
817.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
818.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
819.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
820.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
821.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
822.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
823.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
824.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
825.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
826.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
827.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
828.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
829.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
830.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
831.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
832.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
833.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
834.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
835.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
836.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
837.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
838.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
839.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
840.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
841.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
842.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
843.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
844.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	15 
845.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
846.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
847.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
848.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
849.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
850.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
851.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
852.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
853.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
854.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
855.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
856.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
857.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	14 
858.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
859.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	14 
860.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	14 
861.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
862.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
863.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
864.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
865.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
866.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
867.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
868.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
869.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
870.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
871.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
872.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
873.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
874.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
875.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
876.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
877.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
878.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
879.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
880.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
881.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
882.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
883.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
884.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	13 
885.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
886.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
887.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
888.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
889.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
890.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
891.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
892.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
893.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
894.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
895.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
896.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
897.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
898.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
899.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
*900.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 *
901.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
902.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
903.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
904.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
905.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
906.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
907.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
908.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
909.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
910.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
911.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
912.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
913.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
914.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
915.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
916.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12 
917.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
918.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
919.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
920.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
921.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
922.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
923.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
924.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
925.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	12 
926.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
927.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
928.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
929.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
930.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
931.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
932.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
933.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
934.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
935.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
936.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
937.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	12 
938.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
939.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
940.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
941.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
942.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
943.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
944.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
945.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
946.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
947.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
948.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
949.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
950.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
951.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
952.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
953.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
954.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
955.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
956.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
957.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
958.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
959.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
960.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
961.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
962.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
963.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
964.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
965.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
966.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
967.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
968.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	11 
969.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
970.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
971.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
972.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
973.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
974.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
975.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
976.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
977.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
978.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
979.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
980.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
981.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
982.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
983.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
984.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
985.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
986.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
987.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
988.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
989.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
990.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
991.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
992.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	10 
993.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
994.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
995.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
996.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
997.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
998.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
999.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
*1000.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 *
1001.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1002.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1003.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1004.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1005.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1006.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1007.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	10 
1008.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1009.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1010.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1011.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1012.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1013.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1014.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1015.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1016.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1017.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1018.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1019.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1020.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1021.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1022.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1023.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1024.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	10 
1025.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1026.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1027.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1028.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1029.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1030.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1031.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1032.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1033.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1034.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1035.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1036.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1037.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1038.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1039.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1040.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1041.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1042.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1043.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1044.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1045.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1046.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1047.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1048.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	9 
1049.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1050.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1051.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1052.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1053.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1054.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1055.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1056.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1057.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1058.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1059.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1060.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1061.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1062.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1063.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1064.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1065.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1066.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1067.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1068.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1069.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1070.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1071.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1072.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1073.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1074.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1075.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1076.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1077.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1078.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1079.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1080.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1081.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1082.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1083.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1084.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1085.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1086.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1087.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1088.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1089.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1090.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1091.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1092.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1093.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1094.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1095.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1096.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1097.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1098.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1099.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
*1100.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 *
1101.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1102.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1103.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1104.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1105.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1106.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1107.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1108.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1109.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1110.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1111.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1112.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1113.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1114.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1115.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1116.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1117.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1118.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1119.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1120.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1121.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1122.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1123.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1124.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1125.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1126.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1127.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1128.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1129.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1130.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1131.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1132.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1133.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1134.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	8 
1135.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1136.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1137.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1138.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1139.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1140.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1141.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1142.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1143.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1144.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1145.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1146.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1147.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1148.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1149.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1150.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1151.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1152.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1153.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1154.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1155.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1156.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1157.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1158.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1159.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1160.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1161.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1162.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1163.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1164.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1165.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1166.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1167.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	8 
1168.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1169.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1170.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1171.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1172.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1173.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1174.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1175.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1176.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1177.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1178.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1179.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1180.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1181.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1182.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1183.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1184.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	8 
1185.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1186.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1187.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1188.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1189.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1190.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	7 
1191.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1192.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1193.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1194.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1195.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1196.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1197.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1198.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1199.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
*1200.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 *
1201.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1202.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1203.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1204.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1205.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1206.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1207.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1208.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1209.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1210.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1211.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1212.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1213.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1214.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1215.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1216.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1217.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1218.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1219.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1220.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1221.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1222.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1223.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1224.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1225.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1226.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1227.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1228.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1229.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1230.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1231.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1232.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1233.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1234.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1235.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1236.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1237.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1238.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1239.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7 
1240.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1241.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1242.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1243.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1244.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1245.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1246.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	7 
1247.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1248.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1249.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1250.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1251.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1252.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1253.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1254.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1255.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1256.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1257.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1258.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1259.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1260.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1261.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1262.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1263.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1264.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1265.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1266.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1267.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1268.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1269.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1270.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1271.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1272.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1273.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1274.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1275.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1276.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1277.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1278.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1279.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1280.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1281.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1282.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1283.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1284.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1285.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1286.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1287.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1288.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1289.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1290.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1291.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1292.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	6 
1293.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1294.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1295.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	6 
1296.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1297.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1298.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1299.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
*1300.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 *
1301.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1302.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1303.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1304.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1305.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1306.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1307.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1308.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1309.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1310.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1311.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1312.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1313.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1314.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1315.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1316.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1317.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1318.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1319.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1320.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1321.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1322.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1323.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1324.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1325.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1326.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1327.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1328.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1329.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1330.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1331.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1332.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1333.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1334.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1335.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1336.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1337.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1338.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1339.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1340.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1341.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1342.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1343.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1344.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1345.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1346.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1347.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1348.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1349.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1350.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1351.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1352.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1353.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1354.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1355.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1356.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1357.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1358.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1359.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1360.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1361.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1362.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1363.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1364.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1365.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1366.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1367.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1368.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1369.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1370.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1371.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1372.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1373.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1374.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1375.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1376.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1377.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1378.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1379.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1380.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1381.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1382.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1383.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1384.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1385.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1386.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1387.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1388.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1389.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1390.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1391.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1392.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1393.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1394.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1395.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1396.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1397.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1398.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1399.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
*1400.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 *
1401.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1402.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1403.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1404.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1405.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1406.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1407.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1408.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1409.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1410.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1411.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1412.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1413.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1414.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1415.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1416.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1417.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1418.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1419.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1420.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1421.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1422.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1423.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1424.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1425.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1426.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1427.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1428.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1429.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1430.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4 
1431.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1432.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1433.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1434.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4 
1435.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1436.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1437.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1438.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1439.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1440.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1441.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1442.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1443.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1444.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1445.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1446.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1447.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1448.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1449.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1450.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1451.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1452.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1453.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1454.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1455.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1456.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1457.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1458.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1459.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1460.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1461.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1462.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1463.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1464.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1465.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1466.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1467.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1468.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1469.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1470.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1471.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1472.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1473.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1474.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1475.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1476.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1477.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	4 
1478.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1479.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1480.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1481.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1482.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1483.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1484.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1485.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1486.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1487.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1488.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1489.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1490.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1491.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1492.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1493.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1494.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1495.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1496.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1497.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1498.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1499.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
*1500.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 *
1501.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1502.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1503.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1504.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1505.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1506.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1507.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1508.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1509.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1510.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1511.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1512.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1513.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1514.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1515.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1516.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1517.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1518.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1519.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1520.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1521.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1522.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1523.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1524.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1525.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1526.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1527.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1528.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1529.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1530.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1531.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1532.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1533.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1534.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1535.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1536.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1537.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1538.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1539.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1540.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1541.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1542.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1543.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1544.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1545.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1546.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1547.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1548.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1549.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1550.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1551.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1552.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1553.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1554.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1555.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1556.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1557.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1558.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1559.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1560.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1561.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1562.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1563.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1564.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1565.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1566.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1567.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1568.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1569.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1570.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1571.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1572.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1573.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1574.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1575.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1576.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1577.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1578.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1579.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1580.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1581.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1582.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1583.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1584.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1585.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1586.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1587.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1588.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1589.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1590.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1591.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1592.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1593.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1594.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1595.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1596.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1597.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1598.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1599.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
*1600.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 *
1601.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1602.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1603.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1604.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1605.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1606.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1607.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1608.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1609.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1610.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1611.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1612.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1613.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1614.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1615.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1616.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1617.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1618.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1619.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1620.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1621.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1622.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1623.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1624.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1625.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1626.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1627.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1628.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1629.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1630.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1631.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1632.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1633.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1634.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1635.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1636.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1637.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1638.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1639.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1640.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1641.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1642.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1643.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1644.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1645.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1646.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1647.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1648.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1649.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1650.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1651.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1652.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1653.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1654.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1655.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1656.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1657.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1658.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1659.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1660.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1661.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1662.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1663.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1664.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1665.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1666.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1667.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1668.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1669.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1670.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1671.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1672.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1673.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1674.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1675.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1676.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1677.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1678.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1679.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1680.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1681.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1682.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1683.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1684.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1685.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1686.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1687.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1688.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1689.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1690.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1691.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1692.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1693.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1694.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1695.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1696.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1697.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1698.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1699.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
*1700.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 *
1701.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1702.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1703.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1704.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1705.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1706.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1707.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1708.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1709.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1710.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1711.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1712.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1713.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1714.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1715.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1716.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1717.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1718.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1719.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1720.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1721.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1722.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1723.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1724.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1725.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1726.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1727.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1728.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1729.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1730.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1731.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	1 
1732.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1733.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1734.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1735.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1736.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1737.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1738.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1739.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1740.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1741.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1742.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1743.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1744.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1745.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1746.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1747.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1748.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1749.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1750.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1751.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1752.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1753.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2009
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1462
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1409
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1171
6.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1003
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	996
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	892
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	817

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2773
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2770
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1635
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1607
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1513
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1280
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1084
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1063



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Don Sven (7 Sep. 2015)

September-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch, D/F, *07.11.1990 in Paris/F





3. Felicitas Woll






4. Renée Weibel





5. Valea Scalabrino





6. Elena Garcia Gerlach





7. Mary Muhsal





8. Vaile (Karolin Fuchs)





9. Lindsey Vonn





10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## panamerica (10 Sep. 2015)

1.Cosma Shiva Hagen
2.Dena Kaplan
3.Sophie Schütt
4.Marlene Lufen
5.Felicitas Woll
6.Ruth Moschner
7.Marie Bäumer
8.Isabel Varell
9.Francine Jordi
10.Kim Fisher


----------



## Celebbo (10 Sep. 2015)

Meine momentane und spontane Top Ten:

1.) Anne Wünsche
2.) Michelle Trachtenberg
3.) Kristen Stewart
4.) Sina Tkotsch
5.) Avril Lavigne
6.) Inez Björg David
7.) Katy Perry
8.) Larissa Marolt
9.) Joss Stone
10.) Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## dabi (13 Sep. 2015)

1.Megan Fox
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Sylvie Meis
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Jessica Simpson
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Adriana Lima
9.Paris Hilton
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ch2004 (15 Sep. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *September 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Alina Merkau
5. Romy Hiller
6. Susannne Langhans
7. Kristina Lüdke
8. Julia Niharika-Sen
9. Maira Rothe
10. Stephanie Meißner


----------



## pofgo (20 Sep. 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## gaertner23 (20 Sep. 2015)

meine September-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Annette Betz
3. Anja Heyde
4. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
5. Annett Möller
6. Cornelia Wehmeyer
7. Frauke Ludowig und Katrin Huß
8. Susi Brandt
9. Sandra Thier
10. Miriam Lange und Jennifer Knäble


----------



## ManuN (21 Sep. 2015)

Sep 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Anna Kraft	
5. Elena Bruhn	
6. Kristina Sterz	
7. Sandra Schneiders	
8. Johanna Klum	
9. Steffi Brungs	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10.Susanne Tockan	
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## RockingSheep (23 Sep. 2015)

September 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Romy Hiller
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Schweizer (23 Sep. 2015)

September 2015
...nothing changed...

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Sarah Gadon
Mila Kunis
Elizabeth Banks
Florrie Arnold
Leigh Lezark
Lyndsy Fonseca

vielen Dank _congo64 _


----------



## Anakin (25 Sep. 2015)

1. Lejla-X
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Selena Gomez
4. Georgia Jones
5. Kaylani Lei
6. Alina Merkau
7. Victoria Justice
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Helene Fischer
10. Christina Jolie


----------



## h1rsch (26 Sep. 2015)

1. Anne Hathaway
2. Emma Watson
3. Janina Uhse
4. Kat Dennings
5. Jennifer Garner
6. Miranda Cosgrove
7. Liv Tyler
8. Olivia Munn
9. Elizabeth Gillies
10. Rosario Dawson


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Sep. 2015)

*September-Voting:*


1. Vanessa Hudgens


 

2. Emma Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 


6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Toolman (28 Sep. 2015)

Mein September-Ranking...

1. Petra Nemcova


 

2. Josephine Skriver


 

3. Martha Hunt


 

4. Jessica Alba


 

5. Lindsay Ellingson


 

6. Sara Sampaio


 

7. Kate Beckinsale


 

8. Sandra Kubicka


 

9. Yvonne Strahovski


 

10. Lacey Chabert


----------



## maggi77 (30 Sep. 2015)

Für Oktober

1. Ramona Drews
2. Adrianne Curry
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Charlie Riina
6. Lauren Pope
7. Leng Yein
8. Katie Price
9. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
10.Klohe Terae


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Sep. 2015)

*1. Diane Kruger* (-)



 

*2. Sarah Gadon* (-)



 

*3. Sylvia Hoeks* (-)





*4. Ilse DeLange* (-)



 

*5. Lily James* (-)





*6. Danika Yarosh* (-)



 

*7. Rachael Taylor *(-)



 

*8. Felicity Jones* (-)



 

*9. Vita (Vitalina) Sidorkina* (-)



 

*10. Rebecca Ferguson*, SWE, 19.10.83 in Stockholm/SWE (new) 





*10. Hayley Atwell* (-)


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2015)

September 2015

1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Demi Lovato


 

4. Selena Gomez


 

5. Carly Rae Jepsen


 

6. Hilary Duff


 

7. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

8. Taylor Swift


 

9. Miley Cyrus


 

10. Ashley Tisdale


 

10. Ariana Grande


 

10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Hehnii (30 Sep. 2015)

Hier meine Septemberwertung 2015:


1. Hayley Atwell 








2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2015)

September 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Emily Osment
Marloes Horst
Ryan Newman
Olivia Holt
Danika Yarosh
Natasha Poly
Hayley Atwell


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2015 21:29 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2799 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2780 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2024 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1645 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1614 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1513 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1473 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1418 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1287 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1171 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1084 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1073 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1029 
17.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1022 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1007 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	910 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	892 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	826 
24.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
25.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	802 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	790 
27.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	778 
28.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
29.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	760 
30.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	715 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	700 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	647 
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	640 
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	632 
37.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	631 
38.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	618 
39.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	617 
40.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	595 
41.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
42.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	589 
43.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
44.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	573 
45.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	561 
46.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
47.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	552 
48.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	539 
49.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	533 
50.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
51.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	516 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	509 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	507 
54.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	493 
56.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	491 
57.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	487 
58.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	484 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	484 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	475 
61.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	463 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	462 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	458 
65.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	449 
66.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
67.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
68.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	432 
69.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
70.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	427 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	427 
72.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	425 
73.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
74.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
75.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	407 
76.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
77.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
78.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	403 
79.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	400 
80.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
81.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	397 
82.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
83.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	393 
84.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	390 
85.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	378 
87.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	366 
88.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	358 
89.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	358 
90.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	357 
91.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
92.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	344 
93.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	344 
94.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	340 
95.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	339 
96.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	336 
97.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	333 
98.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
99.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	331 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	327 *
101.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	327 
102.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
103.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
104.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
105.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	323 
106.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	321 
107.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
108.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
109.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	318 
110.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
111.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
112.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	311 
113.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	304 
115.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	303 
116.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	297 
117.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
118.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	296 
119.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	293 
120.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
121.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
122.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
123.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
124.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	287 
125.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
126.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
127.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
128.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
129.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	282 
130.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	282 
131.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	281 
132.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	272 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	271 
135.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
136.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	267 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	266 
138.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	266 
139.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
140.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	261 
142.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	257 
143.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
144.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	249 
145.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	246 
146.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	244 
147.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
148.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
149.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	239 
151.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	235 
152.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
153.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	231 
154.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	229 
155.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
156.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	221 
157.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
158.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
159.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	214 
160.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
161.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	212 
162.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	211 
163.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
164.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
165.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	207 
166.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
167.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
168.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
169.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
170.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	199 
171.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
172.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	196 
173.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	195 
174.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	195 
175.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	194 
176.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
177.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	192 
178.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	192 
179.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	190 
180.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	190 
181.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
182.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	186 
183.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
184.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
185.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	184 
186.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	181 
187.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	181 
188.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	181 
189.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
190.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	178 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	178 
192.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	177 
193.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
194.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
195.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
196.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	176 
197.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
198.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	174 
199.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	173 
*200.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 *
201.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
202.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	172 
203.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
204.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	171 
205.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
206.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	169 
207.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
208.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
209.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
210.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	166 
211.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	165 
212.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	165 
213.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	163 
214.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
215.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	159 
216.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
217.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (.Middleton)GB,06.01.82inReading/GB,	157 
218.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
219.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
220.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	155 
221.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
222.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	153 
223.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
224.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	152 
225.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
226.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
227.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	149 
228.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
229.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
231.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	143 
232.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
233.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
234.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
235.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	142 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	141 
237.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	140 
238.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
239.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
240.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	137 
241.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	136 
242.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	136 
243.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	136 
244.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
245.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	134 
246.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	133 
247.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	132 
248.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	132 
249.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
250.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
251.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
252.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	130 
253.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
254.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	127 
255.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
256.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
257.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
258.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
259.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	123 
260.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	123 
261.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
262.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
263.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	121 
264.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	121 
265.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
266.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	121 
267.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	120 
268.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	119 
269.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	119 
270.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	118 
271.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
272.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	116 
274.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
275.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
276.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
277.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	115 
278.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	114 
279.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
280.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	113 
281.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
282.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	111 
283.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
284.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
285.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	109 
286.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
287.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
288.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	106 
289.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	106 
290.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
291.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	105 
292.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
293.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	104 
294.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	104 
295.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
296.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
297.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
298.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
299.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	102 
*300.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	102 *
301.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	102 
302.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	102 
303.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	101 
304.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
305.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	100 
306.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
307.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	99 
308.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
309.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
310.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
311.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
312.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
313.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96 
314.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	95 
315.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
316.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	95 
317.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	95 
318.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	94 
319.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
320.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
321.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
322.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
323.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	93 
324.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	92 
325.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
326.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
327.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	91 
328.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
329.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
330.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
331.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	89 
332.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
333.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	88 
334.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
335.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	87 
336.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	86 
337.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
338.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	86 
339.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
340.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
341.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
342.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	85 
343.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	85 
344.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
345.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
346.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
347.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
348.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
349.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	81 
350.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	81 
351.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
352.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
353.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
354.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
355.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
356.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
357.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
358.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	79 
359.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
360.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	79 
361.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
362.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
363.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	77 
364.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
365.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
366.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	77 
367.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
368.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
369.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
370.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
371.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
372.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	75 
373.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	75 
374.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
375.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
376.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
377.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
378.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
379.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
380.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	72 
381.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
382.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	71 
383.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	71 
384.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
385.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	71 
386.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	71 
387.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
388.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
389.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	70 
390.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
391.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
392.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
393.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
394.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
395.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	68 
396.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	68 
397.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 
398.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
399.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
*400.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 *
401.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	65 
402.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
403.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 
404.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	64 
405.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	64 
406.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
407.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
408.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
409.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
410.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
411.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
412.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	62 
413.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
414.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	61 
415.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	61 
416.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	60 
417.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
418.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
419.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
420.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	60 
421.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
422.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
423.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
424.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	59 
425.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
426.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
427.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
428.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
429.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	57 
430.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
431.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	57 
432.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	57 
433.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
434.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
435.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
436.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	55 
437.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
438.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
439.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	55 
440.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	55 
441.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
442.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
443.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
444.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	53 
445.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
446.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
447.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
448.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	53 
449.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
450.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
451.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	53 
452.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
453.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
454.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
455.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
456.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
457.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
458.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
459.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
460.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	52 
461.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
462.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	52 
463.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
464.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
465.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
466.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
467.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
468.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
470.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
471.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	49 
472.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	48 
473.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
474.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	48 
475.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	48 
476.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
477.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
478.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
479.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
480.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
481.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
482.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	47 
483.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
484.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
485.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
486.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
487.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
488.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	45 
489.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	45 
490.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
491.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
492.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	45 
493.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
494.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	45 
495.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
496.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
497.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
498.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
499.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
*500.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 *
501.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	44 
502.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	44 
503.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
504.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
505.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
506.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
507.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
508.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
509.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
510.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
511.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
512.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	43 
513.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
514.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	43 
515.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
516.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
517.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
518.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
519.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	40 
520.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
521.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
522.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
523.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
524.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
525.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
526.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
527.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
528.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
529.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
530.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	38 
531.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
532.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
533.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
534.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
535.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	38 
536.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
537.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
538.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
539.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
540.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
541.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
542.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	37 
543.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
544.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
545.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	36 
546.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	36 
547.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	36 
548.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
549.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
550.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
551.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
552.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
553.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
554.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
555.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
556.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
557.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
558.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
559.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
560.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
561.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
562.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
563.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
564.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
565.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
566.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
567.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
568.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
569.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
570.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	33 
571.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	33 
572.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
573.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	33 
574.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
575.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
576.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
577.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
578.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
579.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	32 
580.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
581.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
582.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
583.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
584.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	32 
585.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
586.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
587.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	31 
588.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
589.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
590.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
591.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
592.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
593.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	31 
594.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
595.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
596.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
597.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
598.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
599.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
*600.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 *
601.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	30 
602.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
603.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
604.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	30 
605.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
606.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
607.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
608.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
609.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
610.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
611.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
612.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
613.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
614.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
615.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
616.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
617.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
618.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	29 
619.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	29 
620.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 
621.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
622.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
623.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
624.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
625.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
626.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
627.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
628.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
629.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	28 
630.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
631.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
632.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
633.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
634.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
635.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
636.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
637.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
638.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
639.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
640.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
641.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
642.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
643.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
644.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
645.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
646.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
647.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
648.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
649.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
650.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
651.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
652.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
653.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
654.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
655.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
656.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	25 
657.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
658.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
659.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
660.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	25 
661.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
662.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	25 
663.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
664.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
665.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
666.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	24 
667.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
668.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
669.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
670.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
671.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
672.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
673.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
674.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
675.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
676.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	23 
677.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
678.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
679.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
680.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
681.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
682.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
683.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	23 
684.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
685.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
686.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
687.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
688.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
689.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
690.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
691.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
692.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
693.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
694.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
695.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
696.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
697.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
698.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
699.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
*700.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 *
701.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
702.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
703.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
704.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
705.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
706.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
707.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
708.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
709.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	22 
710.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
711.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
712.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
713.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
714.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
715.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
716.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
717.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
718.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
719.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
720.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
721.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
722.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
723.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	21 
724.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
725.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
726.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	21 
727.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
728.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
729.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
730.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
731.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
732.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
733.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
734.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
735.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
736.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	20 
737.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
738.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
739.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
740.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
741.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
742.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
743.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	20 
744.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
745.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
746.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
747.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
748.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
749.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
750.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
751.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
752.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
753.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
754.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
755.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
756.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
757.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
758.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
759.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
760.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
761.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
762.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
763.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
764.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
765.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
766.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
767.	Tialda van Slogteren, NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
768.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
769.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
770.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
771.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
772.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
773.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
774.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
775.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
776.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
777.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
778.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
779.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
780.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
781.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
782.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
783.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
784.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
785.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
786.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
787.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
788.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
789.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
790.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
791.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
792.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
793.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
794.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
795.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
796.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
797.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
798.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
799.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
*800.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 *
801.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
802.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
803.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
804.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
805.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
806.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
807.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
808.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
809.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
810.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
811.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	16 
812.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
813.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
814.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
815.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
816.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
817.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
818.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
819.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
820.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
821.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
822.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
823.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
824.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
825.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
826.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
827.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
828.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
829.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
830.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
831.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
832.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
833.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
834.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
835.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
836.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
837.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
838.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
839.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
840.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
841.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
842.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
843.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
844.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
845.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
846.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
847.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
848.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
849.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
850.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
851.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
852.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
853.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
854.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
855.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
856.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
857.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
858.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
859.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	14 
860.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
861.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	14 
862.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	14 
863.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
864.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
865.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
866.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
867.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
868.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
869.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
870.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
871.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
872.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
873.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	14 
874.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
875.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
876.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
877.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
878.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
879.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
880.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
881.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
882.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
883.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
884.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
885.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
886.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
887.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	13 
888.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
889.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
890.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
891.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
892.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
893.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
894.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
895.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
896.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
897.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
898.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
899.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
*900.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 *
901.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
902.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
903.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
904.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
905.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
906.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
907.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
908.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
909.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
910.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
911.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
912.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
913.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
914.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
915.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
916.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
917.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
918.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
919.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
920.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
921.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
922.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
923.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
924.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
925.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
926.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
927.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	12 
928.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
929.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
930.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
931.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
932.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
933.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	12 
934.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
935.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
936.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
937.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
938.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
939.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
940.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
941.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
942.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
943.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
944.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
945.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
946.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
947.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
948.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
949.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
950.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
951.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
952.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
953.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
954.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
955.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
956.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
957.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
958.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
959.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
960.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
961.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
962.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
963.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
964.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
965.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
966.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
967.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
968.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
969.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
970.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	11 
971.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
972.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	11 
973.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
974.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
975.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
976.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
977.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
978.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
979.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
980.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
981.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
982.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
983.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
984.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
985.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
986.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
987.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
988.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
989.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
990.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
991.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
992.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
993.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
994.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
995.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
996.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	10 
997.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
998.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
999.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
*1000.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	10 *
1001.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1002.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1003.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1004.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1005.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1006.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1007.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1008.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1009.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1010.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1011.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1012.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1013.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1014.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1015.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1016.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1017.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1018.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1019.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1020.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1021.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1022.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1023.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1024.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1025.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1026.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1027.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1028.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1029.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1030.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1031.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1032.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1033.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1034.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1035.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1036.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1037.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1038.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1039.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1040.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1041.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1042.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1043.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1044.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1045.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1046.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1047.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1048.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1049.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1050.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1051.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1052.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1053.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	9 
1054.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1055.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1056.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1057.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1058.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1059.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1060.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1061.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1062.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1063.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1064.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1065.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1066.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1067.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1068.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1069.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1070.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1071.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1072.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1073.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1074.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1075.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1076.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1077.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1078.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1079.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1080.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1081.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1082.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1083.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1084.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1085.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1086.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1087.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1088.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1089.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1090.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1091.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1092.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1093.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1094.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1095.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1096.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1097.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1098.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1099.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
*1100.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 *
1101.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1102.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1103.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1104.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1105.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1106.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1107.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1108.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1109.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1110.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1111.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1112.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1113.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1114.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1115.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1116.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1117.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1118.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1119.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1120.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1121.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1122.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1123.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1124.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1125.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1126.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1127.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1128.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1129.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1130.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1131.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1132.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1133.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1134.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1135.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1136.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1137.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1138.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1139.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	8 
1140.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1141.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1142.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1143.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1144.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1145.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1146.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1147.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1148.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1149.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1150.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1151.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1152.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1153.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1154.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1155.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1156.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1157.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1158.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1159.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1160.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1161.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1162.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1163.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1164.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1165.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1166.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1167.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1168.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1169.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1170.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	8 
1171.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1172.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	8 
1173.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1174.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1175.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1176.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1177.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1178.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1179.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1180.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1181.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1182.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	8 
1183.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1184.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1185.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1186.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1187.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1188.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1189.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1190.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1191.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1192.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1193.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1194.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1195.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	7 
1196.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1197.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1198.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1199.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
*1200.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 *
1201.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1202.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1203.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1204.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1205.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1206.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1207.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1208.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1209.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1210.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1211.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1212.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1213.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1214.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1215.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1216.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1217.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1218.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1219.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1220.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1221.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1222.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1223.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1224.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	7 
1225.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1226.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1227.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1228.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1229.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1230.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1231.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1232.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1233.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1234.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1235.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1236.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1237.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1238.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1239.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1240.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1241.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1242.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1243.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1244.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1245.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1246.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1247.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1248.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1249.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1250.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1251.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1252.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	7 
1253.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1254.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1255.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1256.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1257.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1258.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1259.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1260.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1261.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1262.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1263.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1264.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1265.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1266.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1267.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1268.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1269.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1270.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	6 
1271.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1272.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1273.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1274.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1275.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1276.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1277.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1278.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1279.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1280.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1281.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	6 
1282.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1283.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1284.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1285.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1286.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1287.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1288.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1289.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1290.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1291.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1292.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1293.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1294.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1295.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1296.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1297.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1298.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1299.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
*1300.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 *
1301.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1302.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	6 
1303.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1304.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1305.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1306.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1307.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1308.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	6 
1309.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1310.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1311.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1312.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1313.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1314.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1315.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1316.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1317.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1318.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1319.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1320.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1321.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1322.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1323.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1324.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1325.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1326.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1327.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1328.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1329.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1330.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1331.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1332.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1333.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1334.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1335.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1336.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1337.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1338.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1339.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1340.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1341.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1342.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1343.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	5 
1344.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1345.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1346.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1347.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1348.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1349.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1350.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1351.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1352.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1353.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1354.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1355.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1356.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1357.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1358.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1359.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1360.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1361.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1362.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1363.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1364.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1365.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1366.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1367.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1368.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1369.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1370.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1371.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1372.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1373.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1374.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1375.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1376.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1377.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1378.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1379.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1380.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1381.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1382.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1383.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1384.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1385.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1386.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1387.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1388.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1389.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1390.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1391.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1392.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1393.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1394.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1395.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1396.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1397.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1398.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1399.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
*1400.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 *
1401.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1402.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1403.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1404.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1405.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1406.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1407.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1408.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1409.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1410.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1411.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1412.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1413.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1414.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1415.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1416.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1417.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1418.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1419.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1420.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1421.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1422.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1423.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1424.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1425.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1426.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1427.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1428.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1429.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1430.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1431.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1432.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1433.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1434.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1435.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1436.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1437.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1438.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1439.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1440.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1441.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1442.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1443.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1444.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1445.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1446.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1447.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1448.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1449.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1450.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1451.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1452.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1453.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1454.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1455.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1456.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1457.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1458.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1459.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1460.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1461.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1462.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1463.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1464.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1465.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1466.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1467.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1468.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1469.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1470.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1471.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1472.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1473.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1474.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1475.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1476.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1477.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1478.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1479.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1480.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1481.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1482.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1483.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1484.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1485.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1486.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	4 
1487.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1488.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1489.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1490.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1491.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1492.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1493.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1494.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1495.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1496.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1497.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1498.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1499.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
*1500.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 *
1501.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1502.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1503.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1504.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1505.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1506.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1507.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1508.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1509.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1510.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1511.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1512.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1513.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1514.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1515.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1516.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1517.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1518.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1519.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1520.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1521.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1522.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1523.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1524.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1525.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1526.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1527.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1528.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1529.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1530.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1531.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1532.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1533.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1534.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1535.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1536.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1537.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1538.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1539.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1540.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1541.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1542.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1543.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1544.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1545.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1546.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1547.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1548.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1549.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1550.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1551.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1552.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1553.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1554.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1555.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1556.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1557.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1558.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1559.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1560.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1561.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1562.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1563.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1564.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1565.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1566.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1567.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1568.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1569.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1570.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1571.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1572.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1573.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1574.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1575.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1576.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1577.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1578.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1579.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1580.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1581.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1582.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1583.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1584.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1585.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1586.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1587.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1588.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1589.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1590.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1591.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1592.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1593.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1594.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1595.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1596.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1597.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1598.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1599.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
*1600.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 *
1601.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1602.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1603.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1604.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1605.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1606.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1607.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1608.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1609.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1610.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1611.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1612.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1613.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1614.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1615.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1616.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1617.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1618.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1619.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1620.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1621.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1622.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1623.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1624.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1625.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1626.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1627.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1628.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1629.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1630.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1631.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1632.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1633.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1634.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1635.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1636.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1637.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1638.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1639.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1640.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1641.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1642.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1643.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1644.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1645.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1646.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1647.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1648.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1649.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1650.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1651.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1652.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1653.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1654.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1655.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1656.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1657.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1658.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in , +03.09.06 in München	1 
1659.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1660.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1661.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1662.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1663.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1664.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1665.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1666.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1667.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1668.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1669.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1670.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1671.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1672.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1673.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1674.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1675.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1676.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1677.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1678.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1679.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1680.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1681.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1682.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1683.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1684.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1685.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1686.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1687.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1688.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1689.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1690.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1691.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1692.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1693.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1694.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1695.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1696.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1697.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1698.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1699.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
*1700.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 *
1701.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1702.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1703.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1704.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1705.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1706.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1707.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1708.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1709.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1710.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1711.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1712.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1713.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1714.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1715.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1716.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1717.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1718.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1719.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1720.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1721.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1722.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1723.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1724.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1725.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1726.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1727.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1728.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1729.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1730.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1731.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1732.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1733.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1734.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1735.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1736.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1737.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1738.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1739.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	1 
1740.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1741.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1742.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1743.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1744.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1745.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1746.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1747.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1748.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1749.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1750.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1751.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1752.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1753.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1754.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1755.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1756.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1757.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1758.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1759.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1760.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1761.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2024
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1473
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1418
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1171
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1022
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1007
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	892
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	826

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2799
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2780
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1645
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1614
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1513
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1287
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1084
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1073



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cav (1 Okt. 2015)

Mein Oktober-Voting mit neuer Nr.1

1. Kimberley Garner




2. Irina Shayk




3. Alex Morgan




4. Alicia Vikander 




5. Sara Sampaio




6. Eva Larue




7. Shanina Shaik


 

8. Sylvie Meis




9. Stana Katic




10. Lena Meyer-Landrut




10. Emily Ratajkowski




10. Alessandra Ambrosio


​


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2015)

Für Oktober

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 
3. Diane Krüger


 

 
4. Kate Winslet


 

 
5. Liv Tyler


 

 
6. Emily Blunt 


 

 
7. Christina Hendricks


 

 6. 
8. Natalie Portman


 

 
9. .Anne Hathaway


 

 
10. Anna Kendrick


 

 
10. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
10. January Jones


 

 
10. Julianne Moore


 

 
10. Kerry Washington USA, 31. 01. 77. in New York, USA


 

 
10. Naomi Watts


 

 ​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2015)

*Oktober Voting*

1. Alina Merkau
2. Mila Kunis
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Serena Salecker
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Annika Kipp
7. Vanessa Blumhagen
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Alida Kurras
10. Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Okt. 2015)

*Oktober 2015

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Katja Woywood

7. Ellen Pompeo

8.Claire Holt

9. Ilka Bessin

10. Kira Kosarin
__________________*​


----------



## kamy (1 Okt. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	*


----------



## benedikt (1 Okt. 2015)

Oktober- Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Iris Kavka
05. Nicole Meyer
06. Irina Shayk
07.Cara Delevingne
08. Julie Henderson
09. Izabel Goulart
10. Karlie Kloss
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Miranda Kerr


----------



## tort3 (1 Okt. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Helene Fischer
4. Angelina Heger
5. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Sarah Engels
8. Taylor Swift
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2015)

*Oktober 2015​*
01 Avril Lavigne
02 Kristen Stewart
03 Taylor Swift 
04 Emma Watson
05 Victoria Justice 
06 Hayley Williams
07 Selena Gomez
08 Chloe Grace Moretz
09 Willa Holland
10 Hailee Steinfeld​


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams/LaFee*




2. Chloe Moretz
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Stefanie Heinzmann
5. Galadriel Stineman
6. Stefanie Joosten
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Victoria Justice
9. Josefine Preuß
10. Isabel Zimmerman alias _Honeyball (Youtuberin)_


----------



## hsvmann (2 Okt. 2015)

*10 / 15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Ariana Grande	
8. Selena Gomez	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## brian69 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Oktober 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Heather Graham
3. Alexandra Daddario 
4. Jordana Brewster*




 

 

 



*5. Rachel Weisz
6. Emmy Rossum
7. Rosamund Pike*




 

 

 


*
8. Camilla Belle
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Jennifer Morrison*




 

 

​


----------



## Emil Müller (3 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Mara Bergmann
4. Anja Reschke
5. Kamilla Senjo
6. Patricia Küll
7. Yve Fehring
8. Sabine Sauer
9. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Birgit Klaus


----------



## RoadDog (3 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*








2. A.J. Cook
3. Miranda Kerr
4. Karlie Kloss
5. Victoria Justice
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Beth Behrs
9. Amber Heard
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Okt. 2015)

*Oktober-Voting:*

Nach vielen schönen gemeinsamen Jahren als meine Nummer 1 ist es heute leider passiert Nessa und du wirst abgelöst von einer Neuen.
Es zeichnete sich seit längerem ab und dieser Schritt fiel mir nicht leicht aber ich hoffe wir können Freunde bleiben. 

Aber es gibt eine neue Nummero Uno :drip:

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 


6. Victoria Justice
7. Jessica Alba
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## tino2003 (4 Okt. 2015)

Hier mein Oktober:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## STF (4 Okt. 2015)

Oktober, mal andersrum

01 Sandra Thier wie immer
02 Jennifer Aniston
03 Gisele Bundchen
04 Anne Igartiburu
05 Melanie Walsh
06 Nikkala Stott
07 Cobie Smulders
08 Beth Behrs
09 Paris Hilton
10 Zooey Deschanel

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Afefan (5 Okt. 2015)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Roberta Bieling
4. Susanne Tockan
5. Annika Zimmermann
6. Eva Imhof
7. Rebekka Mir
8. Aline von Drateln
9. Susanna Schumacher
10. Julia Görges
10. Penelope Cruz
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Ralf1972 (5 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Nazan Eckes
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Aylin Tezel
5.	Annika Zimmermann
6.	Lena Meyer-Landruth
7.	Emma Watson
8.	Sylvie Meis
9.	Elena Bruhn
10.	Julia Koschitz


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Okt. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau
2.) Caroline Wozniacki
3.) Angela Finger Erben
4.) Helene Fischer
5.) Beatrice Egli
6.) Saraya-Jade Bevis
7.) Selena Gomez
8.) Katy Perry
9.) Mila Kunis
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2015)

Walt's Voting im Oktober 2015:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Mariangela Scelsi





3. Felicitas Woll





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Elena Garcia Gerlach





6. Sarah Bogen





7. Jessica Ginkel





8. Janina Uhse





9. Theresa Underberg





10. Nadine Menz


----------



## ch2004 (6 Okt. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Oktober 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Linda Mürtz
3. Nazan Eckes
4. Alina Merkau
5. Romy Hiller
6. Susannne Langhans
7. Kristina Lüdke
8. Julia Niharika-Sen
9. Maira Rothe
10. Stephanie Meißner


----------



## congo64 (7 Okt. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 


 
4.	Nina Dobrev 


 
5.	Georgia Salpa



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Chloe Bennet



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (7 Okt. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.10.2015 10:02 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2855 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2801 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2026 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1694 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1634 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1518 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1479 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1439 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1308 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1198 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1101 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1073 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1039 
17.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1037 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1010 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	913 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	895 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	848 
24.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
25.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	802 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	790 
27.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	786 
28.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	780 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	715 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	711 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	649 
35.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	647 
36.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	645 
37.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	641 
38.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	625 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	623 
40.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	595 
41.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
42.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	589 
43.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	584 
44.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	582 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
46.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	570 
47.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
48.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	539 
49.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	533 
50.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
51.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	527 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	513 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	507 
54.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	494 
56.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	492 
57.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	487 
58.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	485 
59.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	484 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	484 
61.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	471 
62.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
63.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	469 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	462 
65.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	458 
66.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	447 
67.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
68.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
69.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	444 
70.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	431 
72.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	425 
73.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
74.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	414 
75.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
76.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	405 
77.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
78.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
79.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	402 
80.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	400 
81.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
82.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	398 
83.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	394 
85.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	386 
87.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	384 
88.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	368 
89.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	359 
90.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	358 
91.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
92.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	354 
93.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	344 
94.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	341 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	340 
96.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	339 
97.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	339 
98.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	333 
99.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	332 
*100.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	327 
102.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	327 
103.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
104.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
105.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
106.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	321 
107.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
108.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
109.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	318 
110.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	317 
111.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
112.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	311 
113.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	311 
114.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
115.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	304 
116.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	301 
117.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	298 
118.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
119.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	296 
120.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	291 
121.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
122.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
123.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
124.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	287 
126.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
127.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
128.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
129.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
130.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	282 
131.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	281 
132.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	276 
133.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
134.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	275 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	271 
136.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
138.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	267 
139.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
140.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
141.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	262 
142.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	261 
143.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
144.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	252 
145.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	251 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	249 
147.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	247 
148.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
149.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
150.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
151.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	238 
152.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	235 
153.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	231 
155.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	231 
156.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
157.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
158.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
159.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	216 
160.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
161.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	212 
162.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	211 
163.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
164.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
165.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	207 
166.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
167.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	204 
168.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
169.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
170.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
171.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	200 
172.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	199 
173.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	197 
174.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	197 
175.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	196 
177.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
178.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
179.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	190 
180.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	190 
181.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
182.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	186 
183.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	186 
184.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
185.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
186.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	183 
187.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	181 
188.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	181 
189.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	181 
190.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
191.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	178 
192.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	178 
193.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
194.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
195.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
196.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	176 
197.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	175 
198.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
199.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	174 
*200.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	173 *
201.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
202.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
203.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	172 
204.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
205.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	171 
206.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
207.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	169 
208.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	168 
209.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
210.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
211.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
212.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	165 
213.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	165 
214.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
215.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	159 
216.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
217.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
218.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
219.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	157 
220.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	157 
221.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
222.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	155 
223.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	155 
224.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
225.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
226.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	152 
227.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
228.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
229.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
230.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
231.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
232.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	143 
233.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
234.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	142 
235.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
236.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	142 
237.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	141 
238.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	141 
239.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
240.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
241.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	137 
242.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	137 
243.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	137 
244.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	136 
245.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	136 
246.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
247.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	134 
248.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	133 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	132 
250.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
251.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
252.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
253.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
254.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	127 
255.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
256.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	127 
257.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
258.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
259.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	125 
260.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	125 
261.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
262.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	124 
263.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	123 
264.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
265.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
266.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	122 
267.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	121 
268.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
269.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	121 
270.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	120 
271.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	120 
272.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	119 
273.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	118 
274.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
275.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
276.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	116 
277.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	116 
278.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
279.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
280.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
281.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
282.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	113 
283.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
284.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	111 
285.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	111 
286.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	111 
287.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
288.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	109 
289.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	109 
290.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	109 
291.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
292.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	108 
293.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	106 
294.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	106 
295.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
296.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
297.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	104 
298.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
299.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
*300.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 *
301.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
302.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	102 
303.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	102 
304.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	102 
305.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
306.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
307.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
308.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
309.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	99 
310.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
311.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
312.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
313.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	97 
314.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	97 
315.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
316.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
317.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	96 
318.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96 
319.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
320.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	95 
321.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	95 
322.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
323.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
324.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
325.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
326.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	92 
327.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
328.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
329.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
330.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	90 
331.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
332.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
333.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	88 
334.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
335.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	88 
336.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
337.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	87 
338.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
339.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
340.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
341.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
342.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	85 
343.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	85 
344.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	84 
345.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
346.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
347.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
348.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
349.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
350.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	81 
351.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
352.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
353.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
354.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
355.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
356.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	80 
357.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	80 
358.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
359.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
360.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
361.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	79 
362.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
363.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
364.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	78 
365.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
366.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
367.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	77 
368.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
369.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	77 
370.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
371.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
372.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
373.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	76 
374.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
375.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
376.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	75 
377.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
378.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
379.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
380.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
381.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
382.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
383.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
384.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
385.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	71 
386.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
387.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	71 
388.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	71 
389.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
390.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
391.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
392.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
393.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
394.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	69 
395.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	69 
396.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	69 
397.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
398.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
399.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	68 
*400.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 *
401.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	66 
402.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
403.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
404.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	66 
405.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
406.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
407.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	65 
408.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
409.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	64 
410.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	64 
411.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	64 
412.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
413.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
414.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
415.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
416.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
417.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
418.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
419.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	61 
420.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	60 
421.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
422.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
423.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	60 
424.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	60 
425.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
426.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
427.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
428.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
429.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
430.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
431.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
432.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
433.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	57 
434.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
435.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	57 
436.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
437.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
438.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
439.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
440.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	56 
441.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	55 
442.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
443.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
444.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	55 
445.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
446.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	55 
447.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
448.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
449.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	54 
450.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
451.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	53 
452.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
453.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
454.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	53 
455.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
456.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
457.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
458.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	53 
459.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
460.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
461.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	52 
462.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
463.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
464.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	52 
465.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
466.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
467.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
468.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
469.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
470.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
471.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
472.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
473.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
474.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
475.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	50 
476.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	49 
477.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	49 
478.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
479.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
480.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	49 
481.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
482.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
483.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
484.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
485.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
486.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
487.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
488.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	46 
489.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
490.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
491.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
492.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
493.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
494.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
495.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
496.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
497.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	45 
498.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
499.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
*500.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 *
501.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
502.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
503.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
504.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
505.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
506.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
507.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
508.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
509.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	44 
510.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
511.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
512.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
513.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
514.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	43 
515.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
516.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	42 
517.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
518.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
519.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
520.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
521.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	40 
522.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	40 
523.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
524.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
525.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
526.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
527.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
528.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
529.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	39 
530.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
531.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
532.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
533.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
534.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
535.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
536.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
537.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
538.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
539.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	37 
540.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
541.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
542.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
543.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
544.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
545.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
546.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
547.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
548.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
549.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	36 
550.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	36 
551.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
552.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
553.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
554.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
555.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	35 
556.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
557.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
558.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
559.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
560.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
561.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
562.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
563.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
564.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
565.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
566.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
567.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
568.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
569.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
570.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
571.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
572.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
573.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
574.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	33 
575.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
576.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
577.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
578.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
579.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
580.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
581.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	33 
582.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
583.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
584.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
585.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
586.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	32 
587.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	32 
588.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
589.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
590.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
591.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
592.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
593.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	31 
594.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
595.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
596.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
597.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	31 
598.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
599.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
*600.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 *
601.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	30 
602.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
603.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
604.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
605.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
606.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
607.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
608.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
609.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	30 
610.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
611.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30 
612.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
613.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
614.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
615.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
616.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
617.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
618.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
619.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
620.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
621.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
622.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
623.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	29 
624.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	28 
625.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
626.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
627.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
628.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
629.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
630.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
631.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
632.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
633.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	28 
634.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
635.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
636.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
637.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
638.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
639.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
640.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
641.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	27 
642.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
643.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
644.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
645.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	27 
646.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	27 
647.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
648.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
649.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
650.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
651.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
652.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
653.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
654.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
655.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
656.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
657.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
658.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
659.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
660.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
661.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
662.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
663.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
664.	Marlene Dietrich, D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	25 
665.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
666.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
667.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
668.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
669.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	24 
670.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
671.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
672.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
673.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
674.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
675.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
676.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
677.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
678.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
679.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
680.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
681.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
682.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
683.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
684.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
685.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	23 
686.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
687.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
688.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
689.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
690.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
691.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
692.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
693.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
694.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
695.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
696.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
697.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
698.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
699.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
*700.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 *
701.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
702.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
703.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
704.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
705.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
706.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
707.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
708.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
709.	Miriam Wimmer, D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
710.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
711.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
712.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	22 
713.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
714.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
715.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
716.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
717.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
718.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
719.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
720.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
721.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	21 
722.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
723.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
724.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
725.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
726.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
727.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
728.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
729.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
730.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
731.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
732.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
733.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
734.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
735.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
736.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
737.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
738.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
739.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
740.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
741.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
742.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
743.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
744.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	20 
745.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
746.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
747.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
748.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
749.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	19 
750.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
751.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
752.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
753.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
754.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
755.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
756.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
757.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
758.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
759.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
760.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
761.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
762.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
763.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
764.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
765.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
766.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
767.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
768.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
769.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
770.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
771.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
772.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
773.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
774.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
775.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
776.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
777.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
778.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
779.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
780.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
781.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
782.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
783.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
784.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
785.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
786.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
787.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	18 
788.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
789.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
790.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
791.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
792.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
793.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
794.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
795.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
796.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
797.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
798.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
799.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
*800.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 *
801.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
802.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
803.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
804.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
805.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
806.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
807.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
808.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
809.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
810.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	16 
811.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
812.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
813.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
814.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	16 
815.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
816.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
817.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
818.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
819.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
820.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
821.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
822.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
823.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
824.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
825.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
826.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
827.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
828.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
829.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
830.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
831.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
832.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
833.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
834.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
835.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
836.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
837.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
838.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
839.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
840.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
841.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
842.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
843.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
844.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
845.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
846.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
847.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
848.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
849.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
850.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
851.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
852.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	15 
853.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
854.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
855.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
856.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
857.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
858.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
859.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
860.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
861.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
862.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
863.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
864.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
865.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
866.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	14 
867.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
868.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
869.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
870.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
871.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
872.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
873.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
874.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
875.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
876.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	14 
877.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
878.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
879.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	14 
880.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
881.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
882.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
883.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
884.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
885.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
886.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
887.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
888.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
889.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
890.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
891.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
892.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
893.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
894.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
895.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
896.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
897.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
898.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
899.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
*900.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 *
901.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
902.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
903.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
904.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
905.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
906.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
907.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
908.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
909.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
910.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
911.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
912.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
913.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
914.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
915.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	13 
916.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
917.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
918.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
919.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
920.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
921.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
922.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
923.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
924.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
925.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
926.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	12 
927.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
928.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
929.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
930.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
931.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
932.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
933.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
934.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	12 
935.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
936.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
937.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
938.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
939.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
940.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	12 
941.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
942.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
943.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
944.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
945.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
946.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
947.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
948.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
949.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
950.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
951.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
952.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
953.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
954.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
955.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
956.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
957.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
958.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	11 
959.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
960.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
961.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
962.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
963.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
964.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
965.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
966.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
967.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
968.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
969.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
970.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
971.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
972.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
973.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
974.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
975.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
976.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
977.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
978.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
979.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
980.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
981.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
982.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
983.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
984.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
985.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
986.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
987.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
988.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
989.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
990.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
991.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
992.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
993.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
994.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
995.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
996.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
997.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
998.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
999.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
*1000.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 *
1001.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1002.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1003.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1004.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1005.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	10 
1006.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1007.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1008.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1009.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1010.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1011.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1012.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1013.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1014.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1015.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1016.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1017.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1018.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1019.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1020.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1021.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1022.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1023.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1024.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1025.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1026.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1027.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1028.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1029.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1030.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1031.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1032.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1033.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1034.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1035.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1036.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1037.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1038.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1039.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1040.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1041.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1042.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1043.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1044.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1045.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1046.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1047.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1048.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1049.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1050.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1051.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1052.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1053.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1054.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1055.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1056.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1057.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1058.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1059.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1060.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1061.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1062.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1063.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1064.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1065.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1066.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1067.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1068.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1069.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1070.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1071.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1072.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1073.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1074.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1075.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1076.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1077.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1078.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1079.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1080.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1081.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1082.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1083.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1084.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1085.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1086.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1087.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1088.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1089.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1090.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1091.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1092.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1093.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1094.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1095.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1096.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1097.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1098.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1099.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
*1100.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 *
1101.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1102.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1103.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1104.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1105.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1106.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1107.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1108.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1109.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1110.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1111.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1112.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1113.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1114.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1115.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1116.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1117.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1118.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1119.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1120.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1121.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1122.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1123.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1124.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1125.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1126.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1127.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1128.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1129.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1130.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1131.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1132.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1133.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1134.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1135.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1136.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1137.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1138.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1139.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1140.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1141.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1142.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1143.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1144.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1145.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1146.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1147.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1148.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1149.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1150.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1151.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1152.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1153.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1154.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1155.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1156.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1157.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1158.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1159.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1160.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1161.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1162.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1163.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1164.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1165.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1166.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1167.	Michaela Kirchgasser. A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1168.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1169.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1170.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1171.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1172.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1173.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1174.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1175.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1176.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	8 
1177.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1178.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1179.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1180.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1181.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1182.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1183.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1184.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1185.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1186.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1187.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1188.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1189.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1190.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	8 
1191.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1192.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1193.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1194.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1195.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1196.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1197.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1198.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1199.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
*1200.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 *
1201.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1202.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1203.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1204.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1205.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1206.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1207.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1208.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1209.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1210.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1211.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1212.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1213.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1214.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1215.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1216.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1217.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1218.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1219.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1220.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1221.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1222.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1223.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1224.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1225.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1226.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	7 
1227.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1228.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1229.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1230.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1231.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1232.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1233.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1234.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1235.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1236.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1237.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1238.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1239.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1240.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1241.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1242.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1243.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1244.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1245.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1246.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1247.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1248.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1249.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1250.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1251.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1252.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1253.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1254.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	7 
1255.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1256.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1257.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1258.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1259.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1260.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1261.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1262.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1263.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1264.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1265.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1266.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1267.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1268.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1269.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1270.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1271.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1272.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	6 
1273.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1274.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1275.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1276.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1277.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1278.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1279.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1280.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1281.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1282.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1283.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	6 
1284.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1285.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1286.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1287.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1288.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1289.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1290.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1291.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1292.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1293.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1294.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1295.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1296.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1297.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1298.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1299.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
*1300.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 *
1301.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1302.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1303.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1304.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	6 
1305.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1306.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1307.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1308.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1309.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1310.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	6 
1311.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1312.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1313.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1314.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1315.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1316.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1317.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1318.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1319.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1320.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1321.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1322.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1323.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1324.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1325.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1326.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1327.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1328.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1329.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1330.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1331.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1332.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1333.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1334.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1335.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1336.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1337.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1338.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1339.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1340.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1341.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1342.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1343.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1344.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1345.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1346.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1347.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1348.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1349.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1350.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1351.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1352.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1353.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1354.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1355.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1356.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1357.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1358.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1359.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1360.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1361.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1362.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1363.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1364.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1365.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1366.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1367.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1368.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1369.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1370.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1371.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1372.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1373.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1374.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1375.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1376.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1377.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1378.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1379.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1380.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1381.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1382.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1383.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1384.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1385.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1386.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1387.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1388.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1389.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1390.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1391.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1392.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1393.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1394.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1395.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1396.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1397.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1398.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1399.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
*1400.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 *
1401.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1402.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1403.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1404.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1405.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1406.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1407.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1408.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1409.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1410.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1411.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1412.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1413.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1414.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1415.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1416.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1417.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1418.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1419.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1420.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1421.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1422.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1423.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1424.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1425.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1426.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1427.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1428.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1429.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1430.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1431.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1432.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1433.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1434.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1435.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1436.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1437.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1438.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1439.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1440.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1441.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1442.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1443.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1444.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1445.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1446.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1447.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1448.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1449.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1450.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1451.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1452.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1453.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1454.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1455.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1456.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1457.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1458.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1459.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1460.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1461.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1462.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1463.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1464.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1465.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1466.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1467.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1468.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1469.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1470.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1471.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1472.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1473.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1474.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1475.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1476.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1477.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1478.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1479.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1480.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1481.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1482.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1483.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1484.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1485.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1486.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1487.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1488.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1489.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1490.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1491.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1492.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1493.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1494.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1495.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1496.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1497.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1498.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1499.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
*1500.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 *
1501.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1502.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1503.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1504.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1505.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1506.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1507.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1508.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1509.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1510.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1511.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1512.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1513.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1514.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1515.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1516.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1517.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1518.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1519.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1520.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1521.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1522.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1523.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1524.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1525.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1526.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1527.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1528.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1529.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1530.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1531.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1532.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1533.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1534.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1535.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1536.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1537.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1538.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1539.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1540.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1541.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1542.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1543.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1544.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1545.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1546.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1547.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1548.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1549.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1550.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1551.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1552.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1553.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1554.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1555.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1556.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1557.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1558.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1559.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1560.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1561.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1562.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1563.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1564.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1565.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1566.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1567.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1568.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1569.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1570.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1571.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1572.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1573.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1574.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1575.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1576.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1577.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1578.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1579.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1580.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1581.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1582.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1583.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1584.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1585.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1586.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1587.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1588.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1589.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1590.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1591.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1592.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1593.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1594.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1595.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1596.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1597.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1598.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1599.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
*1600.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 *
1601.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1602.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1603.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1604.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1605.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1606.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1607.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1608.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1609.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1610.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1611.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1612.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1613.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1614.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1615.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1616.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1617.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1618.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1619.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1620.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1621.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1622.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1623.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1624.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1625.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1626.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1627.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1628.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1629.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1630.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1631.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1632.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1633.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1634.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1635.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1636.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1637.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1638.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1639.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1640.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1641.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1642.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1643.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1644.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1645.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1646.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1647.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1648.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1649.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1650.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1651.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1652.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1653.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1654.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1655.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1656.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1657.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1658.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1659.	Annemarie Wendel,	D, 03.09.06 in München	1 
1660.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1661.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1662.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1663.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1664.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1665.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1666.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1667.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1668.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1669.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1670.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1671.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1672.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1673.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1674.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1675.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1676.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1677.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1678.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1679.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1680.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1681.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1682.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1683.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1684.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1685.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1686.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1687.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1688.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1689.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1690.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1691.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1692.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1693.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1694.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1695.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1696.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1697.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1698.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1699.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
*1700.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 *
1701.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1702.	Isabel Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
1703.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1704.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1705.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1706.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1707.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1708.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1709.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1710.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1711.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1712.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1713.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1714.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1715.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1716.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1717.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1718.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1719.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1720.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	1 
1721.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1722.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	1 
1723.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1724.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1725.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1726.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1727.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1728.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1729.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1730.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1731.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1732.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1733.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1734.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1735.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1736.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1737.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1738.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1739.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1740.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1741.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1742.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1743.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	1 
1744.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1745.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1746.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1747.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1748.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1749.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1750.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1751.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1752.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1753.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1754.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1755.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1756.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1757.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1758.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1759.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1760.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1761.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1762.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1763.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1764.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1765.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2026
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1479
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1439
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1198
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1037
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1010
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	895
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	848

*TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2855
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2801
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1694
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1634
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1518
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1308
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1101
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1073



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Don Sven (8 Okt. 2015)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Renée Weibel





3. Suzan Anbeh





4. Anneke Dürrkopp





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Muriel Baumeister





7. Sophie Schütt





8. Britt Hagedorn





9. Janine Wöller





10. Lena Terlau


----------



## kayhoenig (9 Okt. 2015)

1. Marlene Lufen
2.Iris Mareike Steen
3.Selena Gomez
4.Lena Mayer-Landsruth
5.Victoria Justice
6.Mareille Höppner
7.Lena Gercke
8.Karen Webb
9.Simone Tomalla
10.Anna Menden


----------



## ManuN (10 Okt. 2015)

Okt 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Kirsten Rademacher	
4. Anna Kraft	
5. Elena Bruhn	
6. Kristina Sterz	
7. Sandra Schneiders	
8.Angela Finger-Erben	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Steffi Brungs	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10: Susi Brandt


----------



## RockingSheep (14 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## StefanKa (20 Okt. 2015)

Hier ist meine Oktober-Wertung:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Renée Weibel





3. Diane Willems





4. Ines Lutz





5. Katrin Heß





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Sarah Tkotsch





8. Yana Gercke





9. Michelle Hunziker





10. Valentina Pahde





10. Leonore Bartsch


----------



## Schweizer (20 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015


Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Elizabeth Banks
Mila Kunis
Sarah Gadon
Florrie Arnold
Leigh Lezark
Lyndsy Fonseca

vielen Dank _congo64 _


----------



## Devilfish (27 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015

1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Stefanie Heinzmann


 

4. Taylor Swift


 

5. Demi Lovato


 

6. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

7. Selena Gomez


 

8. Ariana Grande


 

9. Miranda Cosgrove


 

10. Ashley Tisdale
10. Chloe Moretz
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Anakin (29 Okt. 2015)

1. Lejla-X (Schoen)
2. Sydney Pearl
3. Alina Merkau
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Kaylani Lei
6. Helene Fischer
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Georgia Jones
9. Selena Gomez
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## MetalFan (30 Okt. 2015)

Oktober 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Emily Osment
Marloes Horst
Ryan Newman
Olivia Holt
Danika Yarosh
Missy Peregrym
Odeya Rush, USA, 12.05.97 in Haifa/IL


----------



## gaertner23 (30 Okt. 2015)

mein Oktober-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Anja Heyde
3.) Susi Brandt
4.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
5.) Cornelia Wehmeyer
6.) Patricia Schäfer
7.) Frauke Ludowig und Katrin Huss
8.) Sandra Thier
9.) Maxi Biewer
10.) Annette Betz


----------



## dabi (31 Okt. 2015)

1.Megan Fox
2.Sylvie Meis
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Adriana Lima
7.Jessica Biel
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Caroline Wozniacki
10.Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2015)

*1. Diane Kruger* (-)



 

*2. Sarah Gadon* (-)



 

*3. Sylvia Hoeks* (-)





*4. Ilse DeLange* (-)



 

*5. Lily James* (-)





*6. Danika Yarosh* (-)



 

*7. Rachael Taylor *(-)



 

*8. Felicity Jones* (-)



 

*9. Zoey Deutch*, USA, 10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA (new)





*10. Rebecca Ferguson* (-) 





*10. Hayley Atwell* (-)


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2015)

Wieder im Auftrag von Sachse 

*Oktober 2015*

1.* Blake Lively *




2. Ilse DeLange




3. Anna Kendrick
4. Rita Ora
5. Gigi Hadid
6. Pixie Lott 
7. Barbara Palvin
8. Julianne Hough
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Ashley Benson


----------



## gauloises2 (31 Okt. 2015)

Auf den letzten Drücker mein schnelles und verkürztes Oktober-Voting:

1.: Marlene Dietrich
2.: Elizabeth Taylor
3.: Salma Hayek


----------



## Toolman (31 Okt. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Wieder im Auftrag von Sachse



Der soll gefälligst selber wieder posten! 


*Oktober-Ranking:*

1. Petra Nemcova


 

2. Martha Hunt


 

3. Josephine Skriver


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Jessica Alba


 

6. Lindsay Ellingson


 

7. Sandra Kubicka


 

8. Yvonne Strahovski


 

9. Kate Beckinsale


 

10. Lacey Chabert


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2015 23:37 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2874 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2825 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2036	* 

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1708 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1647 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1518 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1485 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1439 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1322 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1198 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1101 
15.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1073 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1057 
17.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1056 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1010 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	913 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	895 
21.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
22.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
23.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	855 
24.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
25.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	802 
26.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	797 
27.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	795 
28.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	780 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	717 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	716 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	649 
35.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	647 
36.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	645 
37.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	641 
38.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	635 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	623 
40.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	605 
41.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	598 
42.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
43.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	589 
44.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	589 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
46.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	573 
47.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
48.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	539 
49.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	533 
50.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
51.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	527 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	513 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	507 
54.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	504 
56.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	495 
57.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
58.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	488 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	488 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	484 
61.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	472 
62.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	471 
63.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	471 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	463 
66.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	456 
67.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
68.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
69.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	444 
70.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	434 
71.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	431 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	425 
74.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
75.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
76.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	410 
77.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	405 
78.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
79.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
80.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	403 
81.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
82.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	398 
83.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	394 
85.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	392 
86.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	386 
88.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	368 
89.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	365 
90.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	359 
91.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
92.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	354 
93.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	347 
94.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	344 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	344 
96.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	342 
97.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	341 
98.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	339 
99.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	336 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	334 *
101.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	334 
102.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
103.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
104.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	324 
105.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
106.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
107.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	321 
108.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
109.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
110.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	319 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	319 
112.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
113.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	311 
114.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
116.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	305 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	304 
118.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	298 
119.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
120.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
121.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	293 
122.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	289 
123.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
124.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	288 
125.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
126.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
127.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
128.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	286 
129.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
130.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
131.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
132.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	285 
133.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	281 
134.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	275 
136.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	271 
137.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
138.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
139.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	264 
141.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
142.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	262 
143.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
144.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	252 
145.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	251 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	249 
147.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	247 
148.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
149.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
150.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
151.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	238 
152.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	237 
153.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	231 
155.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	231 
156.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
157.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
158.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
159.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	216 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	216 
161.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
162.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	212 
163.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
164.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
165.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
166.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
167.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	204 
168.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
169.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
170.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
171.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	200 
172.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	199 
173.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	199 
174.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	197 
175.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	197 
176.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
177.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	196 
178.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
179.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
180.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	193 
181.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	191 
182.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	190 
183.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
184.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	186 
185.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
186.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
187.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	183 
188.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	182 
189.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	181 
190.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	181 
191.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
192.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	178 
193.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	178 
194.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	177 
195.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
196.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
197.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
198.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	176 
199.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
*200.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	176 *
201.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
202.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	174 
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	173 
204.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
205.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
206.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
207.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
208.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	170 
209.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
210.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	169 
211.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
212.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
213.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
214.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	165 
215.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	162 
217.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	161 
218.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
219.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor(Middleton)GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
220.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
221.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	157 
222.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
223.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	155 
224.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
225.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
226.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	152 
227.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
228.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
229.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
230.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	148 
231.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	147 
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
233.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
234.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	144 
235.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	143 
236.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
237.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	141 
239.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	141 
240.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
241.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	138 
242.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
243.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	137 
244.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	137 
245.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	137 
246.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	136 
247.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
248.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
249.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	133 
250.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	132 
251.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	131 
252.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	130 
253.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
254.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
255.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
256.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	127 
257.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
258.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	127 
259.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
260.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
261.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	125 
262.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
263.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	124 
264.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	124 
265.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
266.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	123 
267.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
268.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	122 
269.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	122 
270.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	121 
271.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
272.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	120 
273.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	120 
274.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	118 
275.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	117 
276.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
277.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	117 
278.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
279.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	116 
280.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
281.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
282.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
283.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
284.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	113 
285.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	113 
286.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	112 
287.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
288.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
289.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	111 
290.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	111 
291.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	111 
292.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
293.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109 
294.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	109 
295.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	109 
296.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
297.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	107 
298.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	106 
299.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
*300.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 *
301.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
302.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
303.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
304.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
305.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	102 
306. Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
307.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	101 
308.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
309.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
310.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
311.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
312.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
313.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
314.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	97 
315.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	97 
316.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	97 
317.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
318.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
319.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	96 
320.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96 
321.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	95 
323.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	94 
324.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
325.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
326.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
327.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
328.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
329.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
330.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	91 
331.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	91 
332.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
333.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	90 
334.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
335.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
336.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	88 
338.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
339.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
340.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
341.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
342.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
343.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
344.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	85 
345.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	84 
346.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
347.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
348.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
349.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
350.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	83 
351.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
352.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
353.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
354.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
355.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
356.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
357.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	80 
358.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	80 
359.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
360.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
361.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
362.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	79 
363.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
364.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
365.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	78 
366.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
367.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
368.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	77 
369.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
370.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	77 
371.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	77 
372.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
373.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
374.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
375.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	76 
376.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
377.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
378.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
379.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
380.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
381.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
382.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
383.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
384.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	72 
385.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
386.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
387.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	71 
388.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
389.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	71 
390.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
391.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
392.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
393.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
394.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
395.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	69 
396.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	69 
397.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
398.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
399.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	68 
*400.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 *
401.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	66 
402.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	66 
403.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
404.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
405.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
406.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	66 
407.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
408.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
409.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	65 
410.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
411.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	64 
412.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	64 
413.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
414.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
415.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
416.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
417.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
418.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
419.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
420.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	61 
421.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
422.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
423.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	60 
424.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	60 
425.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
426.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	60 
427.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
428.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
429.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
430.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	59 
431.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
432.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
433.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
434.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	58 
435.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	58 
436.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	57 
437.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
438.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
439.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
440.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
441.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
442.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	56 
443.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	55 
444.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
445.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
446.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	55 
447.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
448.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	55 
449.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
450.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
451.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	54 
452.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
453.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	53 
454.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
455.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
456.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	53 
457.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
458.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
459.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
460.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
461.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
462.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	52 
463.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
464.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
465.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	52 
466.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
467.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
468.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
469.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
470.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
471.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
472.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
473.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	51 
474.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
475.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
476.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
477.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	50 
478.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	49 
479.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	49 
480.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
481.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
482.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
483.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
484.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
485.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
486.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
487.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
488.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
489.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	46 
490.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
491.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
492.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
493.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
494.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
495.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
496.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
497.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
498.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	45 
499.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
*500.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 *
501.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
502.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
503.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
504.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	44 
505.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
506.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
507.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
508.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
509.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
510.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
511.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	43 
512.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
513.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
514.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
515.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	43 
516.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
517.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	42 
518.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
519.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
520.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
521.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	41 
522.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
523.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
524.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	40 
525.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
526.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
527.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
528.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
529.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
530.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
531.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	39 
532.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
533.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
534.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
535.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
536.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
537.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
538.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
539.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
540.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
541.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	37 
542.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
543.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
544.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
545.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
546.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
547.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
548.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
549.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
550.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
551.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	36 
552.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
553.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
554.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
555.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
556.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	36 
557.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	35 
558.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
559.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
560.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	35 
561.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
562.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
563.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
564.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
565.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
566.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
567.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
568.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
569.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
570.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
571.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
572.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
573.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
574.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
575.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
576.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
577.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
578.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
579.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
580.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
581.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
582.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
583.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	33 
584.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
585.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
586.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
587.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
588.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	32 
589.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
590.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	32 
591.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
592.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
593.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
594.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
595.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
596.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	31 
597.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
598.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
599.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
*600.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 *
601.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
602.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
603.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
604.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	30 
605.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
606.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
607.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
608.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
609.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
610.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
611.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
612.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	30 
613.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
614.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	30 
615.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
616.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
617.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
618.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
619.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
620.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
621.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
622.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
623.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
624.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
625.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
626.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	29 
627.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
628.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	28 
629.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
630.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
631.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
632.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	28 
633.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
634.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
635.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
636.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
637.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
638.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
639.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
640.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
641.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
642.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
643.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
644.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
645.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
646.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
647.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
648.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	27 
649.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
650.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
651.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
652.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
653.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	26 
654.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
655.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
656.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
657.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
658.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
659.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
660.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	26 
661.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
662.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
663.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
664.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
665.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
666.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
667.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
668.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
669.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
670.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
671.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
672.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
673.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
674.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	24 
675.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
676.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
677.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
678.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
679.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
680.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
681.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
682.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
683.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
684.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
685.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
686.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
687.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
688.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
689.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
690.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
691.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
692.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
693.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
694.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
695.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
696.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
697.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
698.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
699.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
*700.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 *
701.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
702.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
703.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
704.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
705.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
706.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
707.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
708.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
709.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
710.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
711.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
712.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
713.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
714.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
715.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
716.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
717.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
718.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
719.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
720.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
721.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
722.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
723.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
724.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	21 
725.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
726.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
727.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
728.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
729.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
730.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
731.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
732.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
733.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	20 
734.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
735.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
736.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
737.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
738.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
739.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
740.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
741.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
742.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
743.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
744.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
745.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
746.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
747.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
748.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
749.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
750.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	19 
751.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
752.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
753.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
754.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
755.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
756.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
757.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
758.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
759.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
760.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
761.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
762.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	19 
763.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
764.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
765.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
766.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
767.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
768.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
769.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
770.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
771.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
772.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
773.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
774.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
775.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
776.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
777.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
778.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
779.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
780.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
781.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
782.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
783.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
784.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
785.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
786.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
787.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
788.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
789.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	18 
790.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
791.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
792.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
793.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
794.	Diana,PrincessofWalesGB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
795.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
796.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
797.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
798.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
799.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
*800.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 *
801.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
802.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
803.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
804.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
805.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
806.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
807.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
808.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
809.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
810.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
811.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
812.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
813.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
814.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
815.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	16 
816.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
817.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
818.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
819.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
820.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
821.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
822.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
823.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
824.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
825.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
826.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
827.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
828.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
829.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
830.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
831.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
832.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
833.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
834.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
835.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
836.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
837.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
838.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
839.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
840.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
841.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
842.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
843.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
844.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
845.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
846.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
847.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
848.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
849.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
850.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
851.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
852.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
853.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	15 
854.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	15 
855.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
856.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
857.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
858.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
859.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
860.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
861.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
862.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
863.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
864.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
865.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
866.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
867.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
868.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
869.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
870.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
871.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
872.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
873.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
874.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
875.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
876.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
877.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	14 
878.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
879.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
880.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
881.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
882.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
883.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
884.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
885.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	14 
886.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
887.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
888.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
889.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
890.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
891.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
892.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
893.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
894.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
895.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
896.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
897.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
898.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
899.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
*900.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 *
901.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
902.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
903.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
904.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
905.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
906.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
907.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
908.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
909.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
910.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
911.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
912.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
913.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
914.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
915.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
916.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
917.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
918.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
919.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
920.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
921.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
922.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
923.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
924.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
925.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
926.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	12 
927.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
928.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
929.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
930.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
931.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
932.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
933.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
934.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	12 
935.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
936.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
937.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
938.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
939.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
940.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	12 
941.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	12 
942.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
943.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
944.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
945.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
946.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
947.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
948.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
949.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
950.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
951.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
952.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
953.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
954.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
955.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
956.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
957.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
958.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
959.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	11 
960.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
961.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
962.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
963.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
964.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
965.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
966.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
967.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
968.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
969.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
970.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
971.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
972.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
973.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
974.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
975.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
976.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
977.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
978.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
979.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
980.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
981.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
982.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
983.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
984.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
985.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
986.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
987.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
988.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
989.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
990.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
991.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
992.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
993.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
994.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
995.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
996.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
997.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
998.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
999.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
*1000.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 *
1001.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1002.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1003.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1004.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1005.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1006.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	10 
1007.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1008.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1009.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1010.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1011.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1012.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1013.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1014.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1015.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1016.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1017.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1018.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1019.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1020.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1021.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1022.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1023.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1024.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1025.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1026.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1027.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1028.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1029.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1030.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1031.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1032.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1033.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1034.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1035.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1036.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1037.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1038.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1039.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1040.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1041.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1042.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1043.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1044.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1045.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1046.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1047.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1048.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1049.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1050.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1051.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1052.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1053.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1054.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1055.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1056.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1057.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1058.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1059.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1060.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1061.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1062.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1063.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1064.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1065.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1066.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1067.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1068.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1069.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1070.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1071.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1072.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1073.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1074.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1075.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1076.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1077.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1078.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1079.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1080.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1081.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1082.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1083.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1084.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1085.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1086.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1087.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1088.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1089.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1090.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1091.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1092.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1093.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1094.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1095.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1096.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1097.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1098.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1099.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
*1100.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 *
1101.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1102.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1103.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1104.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1105.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1106.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1107.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1108.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1109.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1110.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1111.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1112.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1113.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1114.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1115.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1116.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1117.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1118.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1119.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1120.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1121.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1122.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1123.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1124.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1125.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1126.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1127.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1128.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1129.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1130.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1131.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1132.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1133.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1134.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1135.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1136.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1137.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1138.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1139.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1140.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1141.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1142.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1143.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1144.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1145.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1146.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1147.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1148.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1149.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1150.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1151.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1152.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1153.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1154.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1155.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1156.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1157.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1158.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1159.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1160.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1161.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1162.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1163.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1164.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1165.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1166.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1167.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1168.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1169.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1170.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1171.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1172.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1173.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1174.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1175.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1176.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1177.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1178.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1179.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	8 
1180.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1181.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1182.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1183.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1184.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1185.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1186.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1187.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1188.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1189.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1190.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1191.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1192.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1193.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	8 
1194.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1195.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1196.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1197.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1198.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1199.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
*1200.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 *
1201.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1202.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1203.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1204.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1205.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1206.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1207.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1208.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1209.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1210.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1211.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1212.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1213.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1214.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1215.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1216.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1217.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1218.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1219.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1220.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1221.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1222.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1223.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1224.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1225.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1226.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1227.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1228.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1229.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	7 
1230.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1231.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1232.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1233.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1234.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1235.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1236.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1237.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1238.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1239.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1240.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1241.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1242.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1243.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1244.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1245.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1246.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1247.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1248.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1249.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1250.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1251.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1252.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1253.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1254.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1255.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1256.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1257.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	7 
1258.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1259.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1260.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1261.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1262.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1263.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1264.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1265.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1266.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1267.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1268.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1269.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1270.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1271.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1272.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1273.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1274.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1275.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	6 
1276.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1277.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1278.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1279.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1280.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1281.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1282.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1283.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1284.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1285.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1286.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1287.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1288.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1289.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1290.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1291.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1292.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1293.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1294.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1295.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1296.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1297.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1298.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1299.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
*1300.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 *
1301.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1302.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1303.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1304.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1305.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1306.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1307.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	6 
1308.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1309.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1310.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1311.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1312.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1313.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1314.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1315.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1316.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1317.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1318.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1319.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1320.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1321.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1322.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1323.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1324.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1325.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1326.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1327.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1328.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1329.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1330.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1331.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1332.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1333.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1334.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1335.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1336.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1337.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1338.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1339.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1340.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1341.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1342.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1343.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1344.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1345.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1346.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1347.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1348.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1349.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1350.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1351.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1352.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1353.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1354.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1355.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1356.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1357.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1358.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1359.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1360.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1361.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1362.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1363.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1364.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1365.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1366.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1367.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1368.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1369.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1370.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1371.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1372.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1373.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1374.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1375.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1376.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1377.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1378.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1379.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1380.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1381.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1382.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1383.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1384.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1385.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1386.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1387.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1388.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1389.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1390.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1391.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1392.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1393.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1394.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1395.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1396.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1397.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1398.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1399.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
*1400.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 *
1401.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1402.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1403.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1404.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1405.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1406.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1407.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1408.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1409.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1410.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1411.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1412.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1413.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1414.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1415.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1416.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1417.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1418.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1419.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1420.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1421.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1422.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1423.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1424.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1425.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1426.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1427.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1428.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1429.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1430.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1431.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1432.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1433.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1434.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1435.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1436.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1437.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1438.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1439.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1440.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1441.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1442.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1443.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1444.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1445.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1446.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1447.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1448.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1449.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1450.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1451.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1452.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1453.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1454.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1455.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1456.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1457.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1458.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1459.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1460.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1461.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1462.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1463.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1464.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1465.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1466.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1467.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1468.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1469.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1470.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1471.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1472.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1473.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1474.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1475.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1476.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1477.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1478.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1479.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1480.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1481.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1482.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1483.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1484.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1485.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1486.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1487.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1488.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1489.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1490.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1491.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1492.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1493.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1494.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1495.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1496.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1497.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1498.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1499.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
*1500.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 *
1501.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1502.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1503.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1504.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1505.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1506.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1507.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1508.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1509.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1510.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1511.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1512.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1513.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1514.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1515.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1516.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1517.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1518.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1519.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1520.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1521.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1522.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1523.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1524.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1525.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1526.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1527.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1528.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1529.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1530.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1531.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1532.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1533.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1534.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1535.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1536.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1537.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1538.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1539.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1540.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1541.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1542.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1543.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1544.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1545.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1546.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1547.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1548.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1549.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1550.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1551.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1552.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1553.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1554.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1555.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1556.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1557.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1558.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1559.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1560.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1561.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1562.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1563.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1564.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1565.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1566.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1567.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1568.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1569.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1570.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1571.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1572.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1573.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1574.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1575.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1576.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1577.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1578.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1579.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1580.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1581.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1582.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1583.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1584.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1585.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1586.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1587.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1588.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1589.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1590.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1591.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1592.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1593.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1594.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1595.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1596.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1597.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1598.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1599.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
*1600.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 *
1601.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1602.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1603.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1604.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1605.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1606.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1607.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1608.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1609.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1610.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1611.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1612.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1613.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1614.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1615.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1616.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1617.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1618.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1619.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1620.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1621.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1622.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1623.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1624.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1625.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1626.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D, 2 
1627.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1628.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1629.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1630.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1631.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1632.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1633.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1634.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1635.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1636.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1637.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	2 
1638.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1639.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1640.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1641.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1642.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1643.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1644.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1645.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1646.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1647.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1648.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1649.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1650.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1651.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1652.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1653.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1654.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1655.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1656.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1657.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1658.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1659.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1660.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1661.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1662.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 - 1 
1663.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1664.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1665.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1666.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1667.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1668.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1669.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1670.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1671.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1672.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1673.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1674.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1675.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1676.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1677.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1678.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1679.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1680.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1681.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1682.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1683.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1684.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1685.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1686.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1687.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1688.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1689.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1690.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1691.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1692.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1693.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1694.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1695.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1696.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1697.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1698.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1699.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
*1700.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 *
1701.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1702.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1703.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1704.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1705.	Isabel Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	1 
1706.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1707.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1708.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1709.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1710.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1711.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1712.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1713.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1714.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1715.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1716.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1717.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1718.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1719.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1720.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1721.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1722.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1723.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	1 
1724.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1725.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	1 
1726.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1727.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1728.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1729.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1730.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1731.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1732.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1733.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1734.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1735.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1736.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1737.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1738.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1739.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1740.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1741.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1742.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1743.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1744.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1745.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1746.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1747.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1748.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1749.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1750.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1751.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1752.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1753.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1754.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1755.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1756.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1757.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1758.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1759.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1760.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1761.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1762.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1763.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1764.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1765.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1766.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1767.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1768.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2036
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1485
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1439
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1198
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1056
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1010
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	895
9.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	855

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2874
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2825
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1708
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1647
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1518
6.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1322
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1226
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1101
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1073



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Nov. 2015)

*November Voting*

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Katy Perry 
4.) Selena Gomez 
5.) Caroline Wozniacki 
6.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
7.) Marlene Lufen 
8.) Angelique Kerber 
9.) Anna Heesch 
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2015)

Für November

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 
2. Kate Winslet


 


 

 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger 


 


 

 

 

 
4. Cate Blanchett


 

 

 

 
5. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 

 
6. Liv Tyer 


 

 

 

 
7. Lea Seydoux 


 

 

 
8. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 

 
9. Maria Sharapova


 

 

 
10. Ashley Benson


 

 
10. Christina Hendricks


 

 
10. Cindy Crawford


 

 
10. Gwyneth Paltrow


 

 
10. Rachel Weisz 


 

 

​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2015)

1. Alina Merkau
2. Mila Kunis
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Chloe Bennet
6. Annika Kipp
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Helene Fischer
9. Ana Ivanovic
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2015)

*November 2015​**British Power ​**01. Cara Delevigne
02. Emilia Clarke
03. Emma Watson
04. Kristen Stewart
05. Taylor Swift
06. Selena Gomez
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Chloe Grace Moretz
09. Chloe Bennet
10. Victoria Justice​*


----------



## maggi77 (1 Nov. 2015)

Mein Voting.

1. Ramona Drews
2. Khloe Terae
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Kt So (Asian Model)
8. Verona Pooth
9. Katie Price
10.Sophia Thomalla


----------



## pofgo (1 Nov. 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Angelina Heger
4. Sarah Engels
5. Janina Uhse
6. Tanja Tischewitsch
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Rihanna
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams*




2. LaFee
3. Chloe Moretz
4. Kristen Stewart
5. Stefanie Heinzmann
6. Isabel Zimmerman alias Honeyball (Youtuberin) 
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Victoria Justice
9. Josefine Preuß
10.Cara Delevingne


----------



## STF (1 Nov. 2015)

November 2015 - jetzt in die Top60 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Anne Igartiburu
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Nikkala Stott
5. Anneke Dürrkopp
6. Gisele Bündchen
7. Maria Furtwängler
8. Marie Bäumer
9. Silvia Laubenbacher
10. Melanie Walsh


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

1 Nina Dobrev
2 Katy Perry
3 Nazan Eckes
4 Helene Fischer
5 Lena Meyer-Landrut
6 Barbara Schöneberger
7 Emma Watson
8 Lena Gercke
9 Sonya Kraus
10 Rebecca Mir


----------



## Hehnii (1 Nov. 2015)

Hier meine Oktoberwertung 2015:

1. Hayley Atwell 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## Afefan (1 Nov. 2015)

November

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Aline von Drateln
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Alina Merkau
6. Anne Hatheway
7. Emma Watson
8. Susanne Tockan
9. Rose Leslie
10. Garbine Muguruza
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Rebekka Mir


----------



## kamy (1 Nov. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Nov. 2015)

November-Voting bei sommerlichen 20 Grad...

1) Marlene Lufen (sie MUSS in die Top10!!!)
2) Mara Bergmann
3) Sandra Thier
4) Birgit Klaus
5) Laura Dünnwald
6) Patricia Küll
7) Catherine Vogel
8) Anja Reschke
9) Jule Gölsdorf
10) Marlen Neuenschwander


----------



## RockingSheep (3 Nov. 2015)

November 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Ralf1972 (3 Nov. 2015)

November 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Aylin Tezel
3.	Magdalena Neuner
4.	Sylvie Meis
5.	Frauke Ludowig
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Annika Zimmermann
8.	Linda Zervakis 
9.	Angela Finger-Erben
10.	Emma Watson


----------



## benedikt (3 Nov. 2015)

Meine November- Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Iris Kavka
06. Irina Shayk
07. Nicole Meyer
08. Cara Develingne
09. Julie Henderson
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Karlie Kloss


----------



## tino2003 (3 Nov. 2015)

Mein November:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## hsvmann (3 Nov. 2015)

*11 / 15*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Delta Goodrem	
4. Petra Nemcova	
5. Shay Mitchell	
6. Nina Dobrev	
7. Ariana Grande	
8. Selena Gomez	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Anakin (6 Nov. 2015)

1. Lana Tailor
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Lejla-X (Schoen)
4. Kaylani Lei
5. Alina Merkau
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Selena Gomez
8. Georgia Jones
9. Christina Jolie
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Nov. 2015)

*November-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 


6. Katheryn Winnick
7. Victoria Justice
8. Jessica Alba
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## RoadDog (6 Nov. 2015)

November 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*








2. Victoria Justice
3. A.J. Cook
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Cara Delevingne
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Beth Behrs
9. Karlie Kloss
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## congo64 (8 Nov. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 


 
4.	Shay Mitchell 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Georgia Salpa



7.	Nina Dobrev



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (8 Nov. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.11.2015 10:03 Uhr *

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2935 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2838 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2038 
*
4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1754 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1667 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1523 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1490 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1465 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1354 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1228 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1225 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1116 
15.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1085 
16.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1083 
17.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1067 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1027 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	919 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	895 
21.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	883 
22.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
23.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
24.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	804 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	802 
27.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	798 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	797 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	725 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	717 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	658 
35.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	650 
36.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	649 
37.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	647 
38.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	645 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	623 
40.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	622 
41.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	614 
42.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	605 
43.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	589 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	586 
46.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
47.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
48.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	543 
49.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	539 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	533 
51.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	520 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	512 
54.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	505 
56.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	503 
57.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	497 
58.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
59.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	490 
60.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	489 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	488 
62.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	471 
64.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
65.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	466 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	463 
67.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	458 
68.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
69.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
70.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	435 
71.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	434 
72.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	430 
74.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	424 
75.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
76.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	414 
77.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
78.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	410 
79.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	406 
80.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
81.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
82.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
83.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	398 
84.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
85.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	394 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	394 
87.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	372 
89.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	370 
90.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	364 
91.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	360 
92.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	355 
93.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	351 
94.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	351 
95.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	347 
96.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	344 
97.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	344 
98.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	344 
99.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	340 
*100.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	339 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	334 
102.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
103.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	329 
104.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	328 
105.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
106.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	324 
107.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
108.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
109.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
110.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	319 
112.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	319 
113.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
114.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	311 
115.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
116.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	304 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	299 
119.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	298 
120.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
121.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
122.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
123.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	289 
124.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	289 
125.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
126.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
127.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
128.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	288 
129.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
130.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
131.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
132.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	278 
134.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	271 
136.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
137.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
138.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	267 
139.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	267 
140.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
141.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
142.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
143.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	252 
144.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	252 
145.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	252 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	252 
147.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
148.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
149.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
150.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	240 
151.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	238 
152.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	237 
153.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	231 
155.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
156.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
157.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	218 
158.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
159.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	216 
160.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	214 
161.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
162.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	212 
163.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
164.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
165.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
166.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	207 
167.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
168.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
169.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
170.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	200 
171.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
172.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	199 
173.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	199 
174.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	197 
175.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	196 
177.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
178.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
179.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	193 
180.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	192 
181.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	190 
182.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	190 
183.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	189 
184.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
185.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	188 
186.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
187.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	186 
188.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
189.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
190.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	184 
191.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	181 
192.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
193.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	179 
194.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	178 
195.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	177 
196.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
197.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
198.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
199.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	176 
*200.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 *
201.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	176 
202.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
203.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	174 
204.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	173 
205.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
206.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
207.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
208.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
209.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
210.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	169 
211.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
212.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
213.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
214.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	165 
215.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	165 
216.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
217.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	162 
218.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	161 
219.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	160 
220.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
221.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	158 
222.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
223.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
224.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
225.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
226.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	154 
227.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
228.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	152 
229.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
230.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
231.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
232.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	147 
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	146 
234.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
235.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	145 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	145 
237.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
238.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
239.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	142 
240.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	141 
241.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
242.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	138 
243.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	138 
244.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
245.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	137 
246.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	137 
247.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	136 
248.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
249.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
250.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	132 
251.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	132 
252.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	132 
253.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	131 
254.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	131 
255.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	130 
256.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
257.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	130 
258.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
259.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	129 
260.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
261.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
262.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
263.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	126 
264.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
265.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	125 
266.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	125 
267.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	124 
268.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	124 
269.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
270.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	123 
271.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
272.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	122 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	121 
274.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
275.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	120 
276.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	120 
277.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	119 
278.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	119 
279.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	118 
280.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
281.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
282.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	116 
283.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
284.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
285.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
286.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
287.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	113 
288.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	113 
289.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
290.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
291.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	112 
292.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	111 
293.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	110 
294.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
295.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	109 
296.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	109 
297.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	109 
298.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
299.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	106 
*300.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	106 *
301.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
302.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
303.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
304.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
305.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
306.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
307.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	102 
308.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
309.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	101 
310.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
311.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
312.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
313.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	99 
314.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	99 
315.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
316.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
317.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
318.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	97 
319.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	97 
320.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
321.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
322.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96 
323.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
324.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	95 
325.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	94 
326.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	94 
327.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
328.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	93 
329.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
330.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
331.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
332.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
333.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
334.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	91 
335.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
336.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
337.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
338.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
339.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
340.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
341.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	87 
342.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
343.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
344.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	85 
345.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
346.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
347.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	84 
348.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	84 
349.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
350.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
351.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
352.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
353.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	83 
354.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	83 
355.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
356.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
357.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
358.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
359.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
360.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
361.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	80 
362.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
363.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
364.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	79 
365.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
366.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	79 
367.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
368.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
369.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
370.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
371.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
372.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	77 
373.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	76 
374.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
375.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
376.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
377.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
378.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
379.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
380.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
381.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
382.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
383.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
384.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
385.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
386.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
387.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	72 
388.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
389.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	72 
390.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	72 
391.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
392.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
393.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	71 
394.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
395.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
396.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
397.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
398.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
399.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	69 
*400.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	69 *
401.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
402.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
403.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	68 
404.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	67 
405.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 
406.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	67 
407.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	66 
408.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	66 
409.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
410.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
411.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
412.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	66 
413.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
414.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
415.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
416.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
417.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	64 
418.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
419.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
420.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
421.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
422.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
423.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
424.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
425.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	61 
426.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
427.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
428.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	60 
429.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
430.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	60 
431.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	60 
432.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	60 
433.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
434.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
435.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	59 
436.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	59 
437.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
438.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
439.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
440.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	58 
441.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	58 
442.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
443.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
444.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	57 
445.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
446.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
447.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	55 
448.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
449.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
450.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
451.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	55 
452.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
453.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
454.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
455.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	53 
456.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
457.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
458.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	53 
459.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
460.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
461.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
462.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
463.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
464.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
465.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
466.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	52 
467.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
468.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
469.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
470.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
471.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
472.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
473.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
474.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	50 
475.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
476.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
477.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
478.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	50 
479.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	49 
480.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	49 
481.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	49 
482.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	49 
483.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	49 
484.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
485.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
486.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
487.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
488.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
489.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
490.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	47 
491.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
492.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
493.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
494.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
495.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
496.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
497.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
498.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
499.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
*500.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 *
501.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
502.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
503.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
504.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
505.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
506.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
507.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
508.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
509.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
510.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
511.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
512.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
513.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	43 
514.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
515.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	43 
516.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
517.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
518.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
519.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
520.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	42 
521.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	42 
522.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
523.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
524.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
525.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	41 
526.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
527.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
528.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
529.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
530.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	40 
531.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
532.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
533.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
534.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
535.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	39 
536.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
537.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
538.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
539.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
540.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
541.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
542.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
543.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
544.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
545.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
546.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
547.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
548.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
549.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
550.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
551.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
552.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
553.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
554.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
555.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
556.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
557.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	36 
558.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
559.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	36 
560.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
561.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	35 
562.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
563.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	35 
564.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	35 
565.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
566.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
567.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
568.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
569.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
570.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
571.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
572.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
573.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
574.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
575.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
576.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
577.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
578.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
579.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	34 
580.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
581.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
582.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	33 
583.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
584.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	33 
585.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
586.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
587.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
588.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
589.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
590.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	33 
591.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
592.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
593.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
594.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
595.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
596.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
597.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
598.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
599.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
*600.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 *
601.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
602.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
603.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
604.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
605.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	31 
606.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	31 
607.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
608.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
609.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
610.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
611.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
612.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
613.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
614.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
615.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
616.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
617.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
618.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
619.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
620.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
621.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
622.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
623.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
624.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
625.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
626.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
627.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
628.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
629.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
630.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	28 
631.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
632.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
633.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
634.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	28 
635.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
636.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
637.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
638.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
639.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
640.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
641.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
642.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
643.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	27 
644.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
645.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
646.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
647.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
648.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
649.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
650.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
651.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
652.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
653.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
654.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
655.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
656.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
657.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
658.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
659.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
660.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
661.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	26 
662. Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
663.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
664.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
665.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
666.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
667.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
668.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
669.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
670.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
671.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	25 
672.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
673.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
674.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
675.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	24 
676.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
677.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
678.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
679.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
680.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
681.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
682.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
683.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
684.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
685.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
686.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
687.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
688.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
689.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
690.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
691.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
692.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
693.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
694.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
695.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
696.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
697.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
698.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
699.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
*700.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 *
701.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
702.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
703.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
704.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
705.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
706.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
707.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
708.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
709.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
710.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
711.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
712.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
713.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
714.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
715.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
716.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
717.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
718.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
719.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
720.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
721.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
722.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
723.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
724.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
725.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	21 
726.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
727.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
728.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
729.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
730.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
731.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
732.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
733.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	21 
734.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
735.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
736.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
737.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
738.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
739.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
740.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
741.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
742.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
743.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
744.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
745.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
746.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
747.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
748.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
749.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
750.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
751.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	19 
752.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
753.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
754.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
755.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
756.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
757.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
758.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
759.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
760.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
761.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
762.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
763.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	19 
764.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
765.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
766.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
767.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
768.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
769.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
770.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
771.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
772.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
773.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
774.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
775.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
776.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
777.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
778.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
779.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
780.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
781.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
782.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
783.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
784.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
785.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
786.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
787.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
788.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
789.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
790.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
791.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
792.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
793.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
794.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, 17 
795.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
796.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
797.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
798.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
799.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
*800.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 *
801.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
802.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
803.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
804.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
805.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
806.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
807.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
808.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
809.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
810.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
811.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
812.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
813.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
814.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
815.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
816.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	16 
817.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
818.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
819.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
820.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
821.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
822.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
823.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
824.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
825.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
826.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
827.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
828.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
829.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
830.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
831.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
832.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
833.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
834.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
835.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
836.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
837.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
838.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
839.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
840.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
841.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
842.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
843.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
844.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
845.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
846.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
847.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
848.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
849.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	15 
850.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
851.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
852.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	15 
853.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
854.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	15 
855.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	15 
856.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	15 
857.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
858.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
859.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
860.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
861.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
862.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
863.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
864.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
865.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
866.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
867.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
868.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
869.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
870.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
871.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
872.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
873.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
874.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
875.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
876.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
877.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
878.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
879.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
880.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
881.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
882.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
883.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
884.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
885.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
886.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	14 
887.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
888.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
889.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
890.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
891.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
892.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
893.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
894.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
895.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
896.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
897.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
898.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
899.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
*900.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 *
901.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
902.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
903.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
904.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
905.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
906.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
907.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
908.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
909.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
910.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
911.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
912.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
913.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
914.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
915.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
916.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
917.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
918.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
919.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
920.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
921.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
922.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
923.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
924.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
925.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL, 13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
926.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
927.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	12 
928.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
929.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
930.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
931.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
932.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
933.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
934.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
935.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	12 
936.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
937.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
938.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
939.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
940.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
941.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	12 
942.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	12 
943.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
944.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
945.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
946.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
947.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
948.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
949.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
950.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
951.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	12 
952.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
953.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
954.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
955.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
956.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
957.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
958.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
959.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
960.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
961.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	11 
962.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
963.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
964.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
965.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
966.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
967.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
968.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
969.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
970.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
971.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
972.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
973.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
974.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
975.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
976.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
977.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
978.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
979.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
980.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
981.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
982.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
983.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
984.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
985.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
986.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
987.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
988.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
989.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
990.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
991.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
992.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
993.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
994.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
995.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
996.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
997.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
998.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
999.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
*1000.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 *
1001.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1002.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1003.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1004.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1005.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1006.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1007.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1008.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	10 
1009.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1010.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1011.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1012.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1013.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	10 
1014.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1015.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1016.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1017.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1018.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1019.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1020.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1021.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1022.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1023.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1024.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1025.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1026.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1027.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1028.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1029.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1030.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1031.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1032.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1033.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1034.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1035.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1036.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1037.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1038.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1039.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1040.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1041.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1042.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1043.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1044.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1045.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1046.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1047.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1048.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1049.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1050.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1051.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1052.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1053.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1054.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1055.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1056.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1057.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1058.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1059.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1060.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1061.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1062.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1063.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1064.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1065.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1066.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1067.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1068.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1069.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1070.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1071.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1072.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1073.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1074.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1075.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1076.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1077.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1078.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1079.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1080.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1081.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1082.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1083.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1084.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1085.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1086.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1087.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1088.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1089.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1090.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1091.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1092.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1093.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1094.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1095.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1096.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1097.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1098.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1099.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
*1100.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 *
1101.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1102.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1103.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1104.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1105.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1106.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1107.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1108.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1109.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1110.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1111.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1112.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1113.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1114.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1115.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1116.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1117.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1118.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1119.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1120.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1121.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1122.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1123.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1124.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1125.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1126.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1127.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1128.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1129.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1130.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1131.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1132.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1133.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1134.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1135.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1136.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1137.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1138.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1139.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1140.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1141.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1142.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1143.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1144.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1145.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1146.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1147.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1148.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1149.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1150.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1151.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1152.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1153.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1154.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1155.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1156.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1157.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1158.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1159.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1160.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1161.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1162.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1163.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1164.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1165.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1166.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1167.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1168.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1169.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1170.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1171.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1172.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1173.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1174.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1175.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1176.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1177.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1178.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1179.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1180.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1181.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1182.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	8 
1183.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1184.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1185.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1186.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1187.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1188.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1189.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1190.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1191.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1192.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1193.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1194.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1195.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1196.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	8 
1197.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1198.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1199.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*1200.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
1201.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1202.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1203.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1204.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1205.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1206.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1207.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1208.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1209.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1210.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1211.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1212.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1213.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1214.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1215.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1216.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1217.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1218.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1219.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1220.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1221.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1222.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1223.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1224.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1225.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1226.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1227.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1228.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1229.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1230.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1231.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1232.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1233.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1234.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1235.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1236.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1237.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1238.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1239.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1240.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1241.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1242.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1243.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1244.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1245.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1246.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1247.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1248.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1249.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1250.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1251.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1252.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1253.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1254.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1255.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1256.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1257.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1258.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1259.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1260.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1261.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1262.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1263.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1264.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1265.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1266.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1267.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1268.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1269.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1270.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1271.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1272.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1273.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1274.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1275.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1276.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	6 
1277.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1278.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1279.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1280.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1281.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1282.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1283.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1284.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1285.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1286.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1287.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1288.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1289.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1290.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1291.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1292.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	6 
1293.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1294.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1295.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1296.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1297.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1298.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1299.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
*1300.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 *
1301.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1302.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1303.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1304.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1305.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1306.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1307.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1308.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1309.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	6 
1310.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1311.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1312.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1313.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1314.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1315.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1316.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1317.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1318.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1319.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1320.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1321.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1322.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1323.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1324.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1325.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1326.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1327.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1328.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1329.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1330.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1331.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1332.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1333.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1334.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1335.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1336.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1337.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1338.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1339.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1340.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1341.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1342.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1343.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1344.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1345.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1346.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1347.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1348.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1349.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1350.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1351.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1352.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1353.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1354.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1355.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1356.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1357.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1358.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1359.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1360.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1361.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1362.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1363.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1364.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1365.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1366.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1367.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1368.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1369.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1370.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1371.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1372.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1373.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1374.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1375.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1376.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1377.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1378.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1379.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1380.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1381.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1382.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1383.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1384.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1385.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1386.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1387.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1388.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1389.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1390.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1391.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1392.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1393.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1394.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1395.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1396.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1397.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1398.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1399.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
*1400.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 *
1401.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1402.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1403.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1404.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1405.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1406.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1407.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1408.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1409.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1410.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1411.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1412.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1413.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1414.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1415.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1416.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1417.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1418.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1419.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1420.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1421.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1422.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1423.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1424.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1425.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1426.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1427.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1428.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1429.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1430.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1431.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1432.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1433.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1434.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1435.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1436.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1437.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1438.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1439.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1440.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1441.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1442.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1443.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1444.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1445.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1446.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1447.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1448.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1449.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1450.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1451.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1452.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1453.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1454.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1455.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1456.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1457.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1458.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1459.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1460.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1461.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1462.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1463.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1464.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1465.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1466.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1467.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1468.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1469.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1470.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1471.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1472.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1473.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1474.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1475.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1476.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1477.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1478.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1479.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1480.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1481.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1482.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1483.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1484.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1485.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1486.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1487.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1488.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1489.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1490.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1491.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1492.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1493.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1494.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1495.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1496.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1497.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1498.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1499.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
*1500.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 *
1501.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1502.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1503.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1504.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1505.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1506.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1507.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1508.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1509.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1510.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1511.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1512.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1513.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1514.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1515.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1516.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1517.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1518.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1519.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1520.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1521.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1522.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1523.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1524.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1525.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1526.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1527.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1528.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1529.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1530.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1531.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1532.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1533.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1534.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1535.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1536.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1537.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1538.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1539.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1540.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1541.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1542.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1543.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1544.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1545.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1546.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1547.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1548.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1549.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1550.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1551.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1552.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1553.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1554.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1555.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1556.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1557.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1558.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1559.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1560.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1561.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1562.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1563.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1564.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1565.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1566.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1567.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1568.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1569.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1570.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1571.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1572.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1573.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1574.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1575.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1576.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1577.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1578.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1579.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1580.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1581.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1582.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1583.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1584.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1585.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1586.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1587.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1588.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1589.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1590.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1591.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1592.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1593.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1594.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1595.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1596.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1597.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1598.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1599.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
*1600.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 *
1601.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1602.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1603.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1604.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1605.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1606.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1607.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1608.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1609.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1610.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1611.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1612.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1613.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1614.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1615.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1616.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1617.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1618.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1619.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1620.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1621.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1622.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1623.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1624.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1625.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1626.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1627.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1628.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1629.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1630.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1631.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1632.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1633.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1634.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1635.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1636.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1637.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1638.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1639.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1640.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	2 
1641.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1642.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1643.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1644.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1645.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1646.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1647.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1648.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1649.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1650.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1651.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1652.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1653.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1654.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1655.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1656.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1657.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1658.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1659.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1660.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1661.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1662.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1663.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1664.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1665.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1 
1666.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1667.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1668.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1669.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1670.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1671.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1672.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1673.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1674.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1675.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1676.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1677.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1678.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1679.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1680.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1681.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1682.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1683.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1684.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1685.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1686.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1687.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1688.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1689.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1690.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1691.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1692.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1693.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1694.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1695.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1696.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1697.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1698.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1699.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
*1700.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 *
1701.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1702.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1703.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1704.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1705.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1706.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1707.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1708.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1709.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1710.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1711.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1712.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1713.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1714.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1715.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1716.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1717.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1718.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1719.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1720.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1721.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1722.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1723.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1724.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1725.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	1 
1726.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1727.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	1 
1728.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1729.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1730.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1731.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1732.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1733.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1734.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1735.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1736.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1737.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1738.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1739.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1740.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1741.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1742.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1743.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1744.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1745.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1746.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1747.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1748.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1749.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1750.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1751.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1752.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1753.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1754.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1755.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1756.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1757.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1758.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1759.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1760.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1761.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1762.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1763.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1764.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1765.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1766.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1767.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1768.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1769.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1770.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2038
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1490
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1465
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1225
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1085
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1027
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	895
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	883
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2935
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2838
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1754
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1667
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1523
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1354
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1228
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1116
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1083



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (8 Nov. 2015)

Korrektur im Ranking :

Avril Lavigne muss natürlich 290 Punkte haben, da ist mir ein Fehler bei der Eingabe passiert.

Damit wird Avril auf Platz 122 geführt.

Danke für den Hinweis....


----------



## Emil Müller (8 Nov. 2015)

MARLENE auf Platz 10 :WOW::thx::WOW::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## brian69 (8 Nov. 2015)

*November 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Heather Graham
3. Alexandra Daddario *




 



*4. Katheryn Winnick
5. Camilla Belle 
6. Jordana Brewster*



 

 

 

7. Rosamund Pike
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Rachel Weisz
10. Jennifer Morrison​


 

 


 

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Nov. 2015)

*November 2015

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Ellen Pompeo

8.Claire Holt

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## ManuN (10 Nov. 2015)

Nov 15

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Sandra Schneiders	
5. Anna Kraft	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Kristina Sterz	
8. Angela Finger-Erben	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Steffi Brungs	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10: Susi Brandt


----------



## Walt (11 Nov. 2015)

Walt's November-Voting:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Nadine Menz





4. Elena Garcia Gerlach





5. Theresa Underberg





6. Janina Uhse





7. Linda Marlen Runge





8. Alexandra Neldel





9. Lea Marlen Woitack





10. Valentina Pahde


----------



## ch2004 (15 Nov. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *November 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Alina Merkau
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Romy Hiller
7. Maira Rothe
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kristina Lüdke
10.Jessica Speth


----------



## Pferdle (16 Nov. 2015)

Super Aktion, mein erstes Voting.

1. Ruth Moschner
2. Lena Gerke
3. Judith Rakers
4. Helene Fischer
5. Maria Furtwängler
6. Maxi Biewer
7. Eva Imhof
8. Silvie Meis
9. Jennifer Knäble
10. Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Don Sven (20 Nov. 2015)

11/2015:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Mariangela Scelsi





3. Valea Scalabrino





4. Rosanna Rocci





5. Suzan Anbeh





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Anneke Dürkopp





8. Muriel Baumeister





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## gaertner23 (22 Nov. 2015)

Mein November-Voting:

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Eva Mähl
3. Susanne Kronzucker
4. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
5. Anja Petzold und Susi Brandt
6. Frauke Ludowig
7. Gundula Gause
8. Kay-Sölve Richter
9. Annett Möller und Anja Heyde
10. Madeleine Wehle und Susan Tockan


----------



## StefanKa (23 Nov. 2015)

November:

1.Lena Gercke






2. Sarah Bogen





3. Lena Terlau





4. Sasha Grey





5. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Anneke Dürkopp





8. Katrin Heß





9. Sarah Ullrich





10. Melanie Kogler


----------



## Cav (24 Nov. 2015)

Mein November Voting

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alicia Vikander




3. Kimberley Garner 




4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Alex Morgan




6. Sylvie Meis 




7. Jordana Brewster


 

8. Shanina Shaik




9. Lena Gercke




10. Judith Rakers




10. Stana Katic


​


----------



## Devilfish (29 Nov. 2015)

November 2015

*1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Stefanie Heinzmann


 

4. Demi Lovato


 

5. Ariana Grande


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Selena Gomez


 

8. Victoria Justice


 

9. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10. Carly Rae Jepsen


 

 

​*


----------



## Schweizer (29 Nov. 2015)

November 2015

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Mila Kunis
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Sarah Gadon
Leigh Lezark
Heather Graham

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Nov. 2015)

Vorletztes Ranking für dieses Jahr 

*1. Diane Kruger* (-)



 

*2. Sarah Gadon* (-)



 

*3. Sylvia Hoeks* (-)





*4. Ilse DeLange* (-)



 

*5. Lily James* (-)





*6. Danika Yarosh* (-)



 

*7. Rachael Taylor *(-)



 

*8. Felicity Jones* (-)



 

*9. Rebecca Ferguson* (+1) 





*10. Zoey Deutch* (-1)





*10. Hayley Atwell* (-)


----------



## pofgo (29 Nov. 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Toolman (30 Nov. 2015)

*November-Ranking:*

1. Petra Nemcova


 

2. Martha Hunt


 

3. Josephine Skriver


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Jessica Alba


 

6. Lindsay Ellingson


 

7. Sandra Kubicka


 

8. Yvonne Strahovski


 

9. Kate Beckinsale


 

10. Lacey Chabert


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2015)

November 2015


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Emily Osment
Marloes Horst
Olivia Holt
Danika Yarosh
Katherine McNamara
Hannah Davis, USA, 05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA
Kimberley Garner


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2015)

Hier meine Novemberwertung 2015:

1. Hayley Atwell 





 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Alicia Vikander​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2015 22:33 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2954 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2879 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2040 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1769 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1668 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1523 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1496 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1465 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1354 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1228 
13.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1225 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1116 
15.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1108 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1086 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1083 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1027 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	924 
20.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	895 
21.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	886 
22.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
23.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	860 
24.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	816 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	812 
26.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	804 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	803 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	797 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	731 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	717 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	660 
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	658 
36.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	657 
37.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	649 
38.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	649 
39.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	633 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	632 
41.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	631 
42.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	610 
43.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	597 
44.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	594 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	590 
46.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	580 
47.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
48.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	546 
49.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	539 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	533 
51.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	520 
53.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	515 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	512 
55.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	505 
57.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	497 
58.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
59.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	492 
60.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	490 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	488 
62.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	475 
63.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
64.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	471 
65.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	464 
67.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	458 
68.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	453 
69.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
70.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	435 
72.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
73.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	431 
74.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	430 
75.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
76.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	420 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	416 
78.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
79.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	406 
80.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
81.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
82.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
83.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	399 
84.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
85.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	394 
86.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	394 
87.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	386 
89.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	370 
90.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	370 
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	364 
92.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	361 
93.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	360 
94.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	351 
96.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	348 
97.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	347 
98.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	344 
99.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	344 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	341 *
101.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	340 
102.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	339 
103.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	336 
104.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
105.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	328 
106.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
107.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
108.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
109.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
110.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
111.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
112.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	319 
113.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	316 
114.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
115.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	310 
116.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
117.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
118.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	305 
119.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	300 
120.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	299 
121.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
122.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
123.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
124.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	289 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	289 
126.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
127.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
128.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
129.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	288 
130.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
131.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
132.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
133.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
134.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	279 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	278 
136.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
137.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
138.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
139.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle/GB,	267 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	267 
141.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
142.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	264 
143.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	258 
144.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
145.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	252 
146.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	252 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	252 
148.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	247 
149.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
150.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
151.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	242 
152.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	240 
153.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	239 
154.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
155.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	231 
156.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
157.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
158.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	218 
159.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	216 
161.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	214 
162.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
163.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	212 
164.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
165.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
166.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
167.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	208 
168.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	207 
169.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	206 
170.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
171.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	204 
172.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
173.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
174.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	199 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	199 
176.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	198 
177.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	197 
178.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
179.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	196 
180.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
181.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
182.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	193 
183.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
184.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
185.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
186.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	188 
187.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
188.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	187 
189.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	185 
190.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
191.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
192.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	184 
193.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	183 
194.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	182 
195.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	180 
196.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
197.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	179 
198.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
199.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
*200.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 *
201.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	176 
202.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
203.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	174 
204.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
205.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	173 
206.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
207.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
208.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
209.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
210.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
211.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	169 
212.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
213.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
214.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
215.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
216.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	165 
217.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	164 
218.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	163 
219.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	161 
220.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	160 
221.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	159 
222.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
223.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
224.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	157 
225.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
226.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
227.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	154 
228.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	152 
229.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
230.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
231.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	150 
232.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
233.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
234.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	147 
235.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	146 
237.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	145 
238.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	143 
239.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
240.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
241.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
242.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	142 
243.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	141 
244.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
245.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	140 
246.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	138 
247.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	138 
248.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	138 
249.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
250.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	137 
251.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	136 
252.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
253.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	134 
254.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
255.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	132 
256.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	132 
257.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	131 
258.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	130 
259.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
260.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	130 
261.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
262.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	129 
263.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
264.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
265.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	127 
266.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
267.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	126 
268.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	126 
269.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
270.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	125 
271.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	124 
272.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	123 
273.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
274.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	123 
275.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
276.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	122 
277.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
278.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	120 
279.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	120 
280.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	119 
281.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	119 
282.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
283.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
284.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	116 
285.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
286.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	115 
287.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
288.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
289.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	113 
290.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	113 
291.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	113 
292.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
293.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
294.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	112 
295.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	111 
296.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	110 
297.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
298.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	109 
299.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
*300.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	108 *
301.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	106 
302.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
303.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	105 
304.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
305.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
306.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	103 
307.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
308.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
309.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
310.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	103 
311.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
312.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	101 
313.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	101 
314.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
315.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	101 
316.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
317.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
318.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	99 
319.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
320.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
321.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	98 
323.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
324.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
325.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
326.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
327.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	94 
328.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
329.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	93 
330.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
331.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
332.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
333.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
334.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
335.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	91 
336.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
337.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
338.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
339.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
340.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
341.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
342.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	87 
343.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	87 
344.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
345.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
346.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	85 
347.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
348.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
349.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	84 
350.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
351.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
352.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	83 
353.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
354.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	83 
355.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	83 
356.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	83 
357.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	83 
358.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	83 
359.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
360.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
361.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
362.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	80 
363.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
364.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
365.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
366.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
367.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	79 
368.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	79 
369.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
370.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
371.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
372.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
373.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
374.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
375.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	77 
376.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
377.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
378.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
379.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
380.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
381.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
382.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
383.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
384.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
385.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
386.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	74 
387.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	74 
388.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
389.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
390.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	72 
391.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
392.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	72 
393.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	72 
394.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	72 
395.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	72 
396.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
397.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
398.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
399.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
*400.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	70 *
401.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
402.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
403.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
404.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	69 
405.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
406.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
407.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	68 
408.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	67 
409.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 
410.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	67 
411.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	66 
412.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
413.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
414.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
415.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
416.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
417.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
418.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
419.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
420.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
421.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
422.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
423.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	63 
424.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	63 
425.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
426.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	62 
427.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
428.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
429.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	61 
430.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	61 
431.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	61 
432.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
433.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
434.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
435.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	60 
436.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	60 
437.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	59 
438.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
439.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
440.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
441.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
442.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
443.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	58 
444.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	58 
445.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
446.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
447.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
448.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
449.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	55 
450.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
451.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
452.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
453.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	55 
454.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
455.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
456.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
457.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
458.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
459.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
460.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
461.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
462.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
463.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
464.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
465.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
466.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
467.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	52 
468.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
469.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
470.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
471.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
472.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
473.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
474.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
475.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	50 
476.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
477.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	50 
478.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
479.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
480.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	50 
481.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	49 
482.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	49 
483.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	49 
484.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	49 
485.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
486.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
487.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
488.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
489.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
490.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
491.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	47 
492.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
493.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
494.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
495.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
496.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	46 
497.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
498.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
499.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
*500.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 *
501.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
502.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
503.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	45 
504.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
505.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
506.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
507.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
508.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
509.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
510.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	44 
511.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
512.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
513.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
514.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
515.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
516.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
517.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	43 
518.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
519.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
520.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
521.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
522.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	43 
523.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
524.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
525.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
526.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	42 
527.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
528.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
529.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
530.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
531.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
532.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	40 
533.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
534.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
535.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
536.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
537.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
538.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	39 
539.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
540.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
541.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
542.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
543.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
544.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
545.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
546.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
547.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
548.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
549.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
550.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
551.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
552.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
553.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
554.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
555.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
556.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	36 
557.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
558.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
559.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
560.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	36 
561.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
562.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
563.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	35 
564.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
565.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	35 
566.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
567.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
568.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
569.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
570.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
571.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
572.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
573.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	34 
574.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
575.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
576.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
577.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
578.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
579.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
580.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	34 
581.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
582.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
583.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	33 
584.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
585.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	33 
586.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
587.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
588.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
589.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
590.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	33 
591.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
592.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	33 
593.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
594.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
595.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
596.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
597.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
598.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
599.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
*600.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 *
601.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
602.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
603.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
604.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
605.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
606.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
607.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	31 
608.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	31 
609.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
610.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
611.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
612.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
613.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
614.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
615.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
616.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	30 
617.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
618.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
619.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
620.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	30 
621.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
622.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
623.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
624.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
625.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
626.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
627.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
628.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
629.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
630.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
631.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
632.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
633.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
634.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	28 
635.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
636.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
637.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
638.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
639.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
640.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
641.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	28 
642.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
643.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
644.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
645.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
646.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	27 
647.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
648.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
649.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
650.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
651.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
652.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
653.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
654.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
655.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
656.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
657.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
658.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
659.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
660.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
661.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
662.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
663.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
664.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
665.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
666.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
667.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
668.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
669.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
670.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
671.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
672.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
673.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
674.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
675.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
676.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
677.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
678.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	24 
679.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
680.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
681.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
682.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
683.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
684.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
685.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
686.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
687.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
688.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
689.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
690.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
691.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
692.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
693.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
694.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
695.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
696.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
697.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
698.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
699.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
*700.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 *
701.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
702.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
703.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
704.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
705.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
706.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
707.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
708.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
709.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
710.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
711.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
712.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
713.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
714.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
715.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
716.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
717.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
718.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	22 
719.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
720.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	22 
721.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
722.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
723.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
724.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
725.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
726.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
727.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
728.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
729.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
730.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
731.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
732.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
733.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
734.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
735.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
736.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
737.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
738.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
739.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
740.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
741.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
742.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
743.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
744.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
745.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
746.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
747.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
748.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
749.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
750.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
751.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
752.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	19 
753.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
754.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
755.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
756.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
757.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
758.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
759.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
760.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
761.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
762.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
763.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
764.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	19 
765.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
766.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
767.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
768.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
769.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
770.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
771.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
772.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
773.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
774.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
775.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
776.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
777.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
778.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
779.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
780.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
781.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
782.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
783.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
784.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
785.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
786.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
787.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
788.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
789.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
790.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
791.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	18 
792.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
793.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
794.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
795.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
796.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
797.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
798.	Princess Diana	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
799.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	17 
*800.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 *
801.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
802.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
803.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
804.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
805.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
806.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
807.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
808.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	17 
809.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
810.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
811.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
812.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
813.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
814.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
815.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
816.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
817.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
818.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
819.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
820.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
821.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
822.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	16 
823.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
824.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
825.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	16 
826.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
827.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
828.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
829.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
830.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	16 
831.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
832.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
833.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
834.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
835.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
836.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
837.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
838.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
839.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
840.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
841.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
842.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
843.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
844.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
845.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
846.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
847.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
848.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
849.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
850.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
851.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
852.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
853.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
854.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
855.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
856.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
857.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
858.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
859.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
860.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
861.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
862.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	15 
863.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
864.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
865.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
866.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
867.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
868.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
869.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
870.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
871.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
872.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
873.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
874.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
875.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
876.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
877.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
878.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
879.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
880.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
881.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
882.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
883.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
884.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
885.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
886.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
887.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
888.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
889.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
890.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
891.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
892.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
893.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
894.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
895.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
896.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
897.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
898.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
899.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
*900.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 *
901.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
902.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
903.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
904.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
905.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
906.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
907.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
908.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
909.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
910.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
911.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
912.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
913.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
914.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
915.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
916.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
917.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
918.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
919.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
920.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
921.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
922.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
923.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
924.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
925.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
926.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
927.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
928.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
929.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
930.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
931.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	12 
932.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
933.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
934.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
935.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
936.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
937.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
938.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
939.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
940.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
941.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
942.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
943.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
944.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	12 
945.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
946.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
947.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
948.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
949.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
950.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
951.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
952.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
953.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	12 
954.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
955.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
956.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
957.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
958.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
959.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
960.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
961.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
962.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
963.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
964.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
965.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
966.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
967.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
968.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
969.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
970.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
971.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
972.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
973.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
974.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
975.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
976.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
977.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
978.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
979.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
980.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
981.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
982.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
983.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
984.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
985.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
986.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
987.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
988.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
989.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
990.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
991.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
992.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
993.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
994.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10 
995.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
996.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
997.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
998.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
999.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
*1000.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 *
1001.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1002.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1003.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1004.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1005.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1006.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1007.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1008.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1009.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	10 
1010.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1011.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1012.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1013.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1014.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	10 
1015.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1016.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1017.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1018.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1019.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1020.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1021.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1022.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1023.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1024.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1025.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1026.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1027.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1028.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1029.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1030.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1031.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1032.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1033.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1034.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1035.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1036.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1037.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1038.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1039.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1040.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1041.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1042.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1043.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1044.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1045.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1046.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1047.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1048.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1049.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1050.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1051.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1052.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1053.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1054.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1055.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1056.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1057.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1058.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1059.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1060.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1061.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1062.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1063.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1064.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1065.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1066.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1067.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1068.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1069.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1070.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1071.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1072.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1073.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1074.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1075.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1076.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1077.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1078.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1079.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1080.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1081.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1082.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1083.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1084.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1085.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1086.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1087.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1088.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1089.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1090.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1091.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1092.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1093.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1094.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1095.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1096.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1097.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1098.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1099.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
*1100.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 *
1101.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1102.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1103.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1104.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1105.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1106.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1107.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1108.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1109.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1110.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1111.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1112.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1113.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1114.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1115.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1116.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1117.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1118.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1119.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1120.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1121.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1122.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1123.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1124.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1125.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1126.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1127.	Victoria Principal, USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1128.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1129.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1130.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1131.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1132.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1133.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1134.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1135.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1136.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1137.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1138.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1139.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1140.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1141.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1142.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1143.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1144.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1145.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1146.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1147.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1148.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1149.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1150.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1151.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1152.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1153.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1154.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1155.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1156.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1157.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1158.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1159.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1160.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1161.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1162.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	8 
1163.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1164.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1165.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1166.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1167.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1168.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1169.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1170.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1171.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1172.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1173.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1174.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1175.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1176.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1177.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1178.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1179.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1180.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1181.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1182.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1183.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1184.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1185.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1186.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1187.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1188.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1189.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1190.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1191.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1192.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1193.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1194.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1195.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1196.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	8 
1197.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1198.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1199.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*1200.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 *
1201.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1202.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1203.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1204.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1205.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1206.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1207.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1208.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1209.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1210.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1211.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1212.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1213.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1214.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1215.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1216.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1217.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1218.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1219.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1220.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1221.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1222.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1223.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1224.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1225.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1226.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1227.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1228.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1229.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1230.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1231.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1232.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1233.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1234.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1235.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1236.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1237.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1238.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1239.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1240.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1241.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1242.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1243.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1244.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1245.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1246.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1247.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1248.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1249.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1250.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1251.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1252.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1253.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1254.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1255.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1256.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1257.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1258.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1259.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1260.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1261.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1262.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1263.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1264.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1265.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1266.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1267.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1268.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1269.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1270.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1271.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1272.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1273.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1274.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1275.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1276.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	6 
1277.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1278.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1279.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1280.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1281.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1282.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	6 
1283.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1284.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1285.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1286.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1287.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1288.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1289.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1290.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1291.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1292.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	6 
1293.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1294.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1295.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1296.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1297.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1298.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1299.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
*1300.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 *
1301.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1302.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1303.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1304.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1305.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1306.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1307.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	6 
1308.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1309.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1310.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	6 
1311.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1312.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1313.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1314.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1315.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1316.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1317.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1318.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1319.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1320.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1321.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1322.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1323.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1324.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1325.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1326.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1327.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1328.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1329.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1330.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1331.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1332.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1333.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1334.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1335.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1336.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1337.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1338.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1339.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1340.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1341.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1342.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1343.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1344.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1345.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1346.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1347.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1348.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1349.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1350.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1351.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1352.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1353.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1354.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1355.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1356.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1357.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1358.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1359.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1360.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1361.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1362.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1363.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1364.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1365.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1366.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1367.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1368.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1369.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1370.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1371.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1372.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1373.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1374.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1375.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1376.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1377.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1378.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1379.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1380.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1381.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1382.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1383.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1384.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1385.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1386.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1387.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1388.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1389.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1390.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1391.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1392.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1393.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1394.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1395.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1396.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1397.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1398.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1399.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
*1400.	Taylor Marie Hill, USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 *
1401.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1402.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1403.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1404.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1405.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1406.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1407.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1408.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1409.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1410.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1411.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1412.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1413.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1414.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1415.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1416.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1417.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1418.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1419.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1420.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1421.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1422.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1423.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1424.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1425.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1426.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1427.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1428.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1429.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1430.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1431.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1432.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1433.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1434.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1435.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1436.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1437.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1438.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1439.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1440.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1441.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1442.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1443.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1444.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1445.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1446.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1447.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1448.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1449.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1450.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1451.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	4 
1452.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1453.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1454.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1455.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1456.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1457.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1458.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1459.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1460.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1461.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1462.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1463.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1464.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1465.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1466.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1467.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1468.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1469.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1470.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1471.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1472.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1473.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1474.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1475.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1476.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1477.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1478.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1479.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1480.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1481.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1482.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1483.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	4 
1484.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1485.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1486.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4 
1487.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1488.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1489.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1490.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1491.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1492.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1493.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1494.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1495.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1496.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1497.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1498.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1499.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
*1500.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 *
1501.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1502.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1503.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1504.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1505.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1506.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1507.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1508.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1509.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1510.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1511.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1512.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1513.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1514.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1515.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1516.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1517.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1518.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1519.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1520.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1521.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1522.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1523.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1524.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1525.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1526.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1527.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1528.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1529.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1530.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1531.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1532.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1533.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1534.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1535.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1536.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1537.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1538.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1539.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1540.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1541.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1542.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1543.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1544.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1545.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1546.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1547.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1548.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1549.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1550.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1551.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1552.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1553.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1554.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1555.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1556.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1557.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1558.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1559.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1560.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1561.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1562.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1563.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1564.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1565.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1566.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1567.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1568.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1569.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1570.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1571.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1572.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1573.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1574.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1575.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1576.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1577.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1578.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1579.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1580.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1581.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1582.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1583.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1584.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1585.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1586.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1587.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1588.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1589.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1590.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1591.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1592.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1593.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1594.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1595.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1596.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1597.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1598.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1599.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
*1600.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 *
1601.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1602.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1603.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1604.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1605.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1606.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1607.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1608.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1609.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1610.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	2 
1611.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1612.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1613.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1614.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1615.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1616.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1617.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1618.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1619.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1620.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1621.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1622.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1623.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1624.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1625.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1626.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1627.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1628.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1629.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1630.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1631.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1632.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1633.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1634.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1635.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1636.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1637.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1638.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1639.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1640.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1641.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1642.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1643.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1644.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1645.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1646.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1647.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1648.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1649.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1650.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1651.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1652.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1653.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1654.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1655.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1656.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1657.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1658.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1659.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1660.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1661.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1662.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1663.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1664.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1 
1665.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1666.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1667.	Annemarie Wendel,D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 München	1 
1668.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1669.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1670.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1671.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1672.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1673.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1674.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1675.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1676.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1677.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1678.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1679.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1680.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1681.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1682.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1683.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1684.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1685.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1686.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1687.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1688.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1689.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1690.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1691.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1692.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1693.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1694.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1695.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1696.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1697.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1698.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1699.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
*1700.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 *
1701.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1702.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1703.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1704.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1705.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1706.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1707.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1708.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1709.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1710.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1711.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1712.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1713.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1714.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1715.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1716.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1717.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1718.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1719.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1720.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1721.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1722.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1723.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1724.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1725.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1726.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1727.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1728.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	1 
1729.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1730.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1731.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1732.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1733.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1734.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1735.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1736.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1737.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1738.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1739.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1740.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1741.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1742.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1743.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1744.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1745.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1746.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1747.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1748.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1749.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1750.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1751.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1752.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1753.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1754.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1755.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1756.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1757.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1758.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1759.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1760.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1761.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1762.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1763.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1764.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1765.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1766.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1767.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1768.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1769.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1770.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1771.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1772.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2040
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1496
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1465
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1225
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1108
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1027
8.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	895
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	886
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	2954
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2879
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1769
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1668
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1523
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1354
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1228
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1116
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1086



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2015)

Für Dezember 

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 

2. Jennifer Lawrence


 

 


 

 

 

 

3. Daisy Ridley GB 10.04.92 in London/GB 


 


 

 

 

4. Kate Winslet 


 

 

 

5. Katarina Witt


 

 

 

6. Jennifer Garner


 

 

 

7. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 

 

8. Ashley Benson


 

 

 

9. Natalie Dormer


 

 

 

10. Cate Blanchett


 

 
10. Diane Kruger


 

 
10. Gemma Arterton


 

 
10. Liv Tyler


 

 
10. Selena Gomez


 

​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2015)

*Dezember Voting*

1. Alina Merkau
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Mila Kunis
4. Helene Fischer
5. Lena Gercke
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Annika Kipp
8. Vanessa Blumhagen
9. Veronika Klimovits
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Dez. 2015)

*Dezember 2015​*
*01. Emma Watson
02. Taylor Swift
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Emilia Clarke
05. Chloe Grace Moretz
06. Chloe Bennet
07. Elizabeth Henstridge
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Victoria Justice
10. Avril Lavigne​*


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Dez. 2015)

*Dezember 2015


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Ellen Pompeo

8.Claire Holt

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## Cherubini (1 Dez. 2015)

1. Alexandra Daddario
2. Vanessa Mai ("Wolkenfrei")
3. Nikki Bella
4. Sonja Gerhardt
5. Jennifer Knäble
6. Solveig Mork Hansen
7. Selena Gomez
8. Kelly Brook
9. Janina Uhse
10. Maria Menounos
10. Alyssa Arce
10. Eva Marie (WWE-Diva)
10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## STF (1 Dez. 2015)

Weihnachtsliste 2015

1 Sandra Thier :thumbup::WOW:500:WOW::thumbup:

2 Anne Igartiburu
3 Nikkala Stott
4 Melanie Walsh
5 Beth Behrs
6 Gisele Bündchen
7 Sabrina Staubitz
8 Silvia Laubenbacher
9 Cobie Smulders
10 Joan Severance


----------



## tino2003 (1 Dez. 2015)

Mein Dezember:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits :thumbup: mal was Neues
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2015)

*1. Hayley Williams





2. LaFee
3. Chloe Moretz*
4. Kristen Stewart
5. Stefanie Heinzmann
6. Isabel Zimmerman alias Honeyball (Youtuberin)
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Victoria Justice
9. Elizabeth Henstridge
10. Chloe Bennet


----------



## Afefan (1 Dez. 2015)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Alina Merkau
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Emma Watson
6. Anne Hatheway
7. Roberta Bieling
8. Rebecca Mir
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Julia Görges
10. Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## ManuN (1 Dez. 2015)

Dez 15

1. Nazan Eckes 
2. Kirsten Rademacher 
3. Helene Fischer 
4. Vanessa Mai 
5. Jeannine Michaelsen 
6. Sandra Schneiders 
7. Anna Kraft 
8. Elena Bruhn 
9. Kristina Sterz 
10. Johanna Klum 
10. Steffi Brungs 
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Dez. 2015)

Adventsvoting 2015

1. Laura Dünnwald
2. Marlen Neuenschwander
3. Sandra Thier
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Miriam Lange
6. Kamilla Senjo
7. Anneke Dürrkopp
8. Catherine Vogel
9. Birgit Klaus
10. Sabine Sauer

Schöne Vorweihnachtszeit euch allen :thumbup:


----------



## mrfun (2 Dez. 2015)

Dann mach ich doch auch mal mit
Dez 15
1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Alina Merkau
3. Mareile Höppner 
4. Miriam Lange
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Vanessa Blumhagen
7. Maira Rothe
8. Birgit von Bentzel
9. Anja Petzold
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## maggi77 (2 Dez. 2015)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Charlie Riina
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Joanna Krupa
6. Adrianne Curry
7. Nikki Cox
8. Monica Bellucci
9. Jessica Kühne
10. Katie Price


----------



## tort3 (5 Dez. 2015)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Angelina Heger
4. Sarah Engels
5. Janina Uhse
6. Tanja Tischewitsch
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Rihanna
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Laura Lopez


----------



## hsvmann (5 Dez. 2015)

*12 / 15*

Das war es dann für 2015

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Delta Goodrem
4. Petra Nemcova
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Nina Dobrev
7. Ariana Grande
8. Selena Gomez
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## benedikt (6 Dez. 2015)

Meine Dezember-Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Gigi Hadid
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Iris Kavka
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Irina Shayk
09. Ariane Sommer
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Julie Henderson
10. Anja Leuenberger


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Dez. 2015)

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Selena Gomez 
4.) Lena Gercke 
5.) Caroline Wozniacki 
6.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
7.) Marlene Lufen 
8.) Angelique Kerber 
9.) Jessica Biel 
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Ralf1972 (7 Dez. 2015)

Dezember 2015

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Karen Webb
4.	Kamilla Senjo
5.	Pinar Tanrikolu
6.	Jennifer Knäble
7.	Lindsey Vonn
8.	Annika Zimmermann
9.	Jennifer Knäble
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Walt (7 Dez. 2015)

Hier ist Walt's letzte Wertung im Jahr 2015:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Sarah Bogen





3. Anneke Dürkopp





4. Iris Mareike Steen 





5. Valea Scalabrino





6. Valentina Pahde





7. Suzan Anbeh





8. Johanna Klum





9. Jana Ina Zarrella





10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## RoadDog (7 Dez. 2015)

Dezember 2015

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. Victoria Justice
3. A.J. Cook
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Cara Delevingne
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Beth Behrs
9. Karlie Kloss
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## kamy (7 Dez. 2015)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Don Sven (8 Dez. 2015)

Dezember 2015:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Mariangela Scelsi






3. Valea Scalabrino





4. Juliane Werding





5. Rosanna Rocci





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Kathy Weber





9. Muriel Baumeister





10. Alyssa Milano


----------



## JohnDaniels (9 Dez. 2015)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Tina Ruland*
4. Barbara Schöneberger
5. Julia Görges
6. Amelie Klever
7. Lindsay Lohan
8. Sonya Kraus
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## congo64 (9 Dez. 2015)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> *
> 
> 4. Barbara Schöneberger
> 
> ...


*

Habe den 4. Platz gewertet und die zweite Nennung wegfallen lassen.....*


----------



## StefanKa (10 Dez. 2015)

Jahresabschlusswertung:

1.Lena Gercke





2.Sarah Bogen





3.Lena Terlau





4. Sasha Grey





5. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Anneke Dürkopp





8. Katrin Heß





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Tatjana Kästel


----------



## Cav (13 Dez. 2015)

Mein Voting für Dezember 2015
1. Irina Shayk




2. Alicia Vikander




3. Kimberley Garner 




4. Sara Sampaio




5. Lena Gercke




6. Alex Morgan 


 

7. Angie Harmon


 

8. Sylvie Meis




9. Shanina Shaik


 

10. Jordana Brewster




10. Stana Katic




10. Izabel Goulart


​


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Dezember-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 


6. Natalie Dormer
7. Katheryn Winnick
8. Victoria Justice
9. Jessica Alba
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## b3nc1 (14 Dez. 2015)

1.Sonja Kraus
2.Michelle Hunziker
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Sandra Ahrabian
5. Eva Brenner
6. Yvonne Catterfeld
7. Jennifer Morrison
8. Julia Wilke
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Britney Spears


----------



## congo64 (14 Dez. 2015)

Ralf1972 schrieb:


> Dezember 2015
> 
> 
> 6.	Jennifer Knäble
> ...



habe die Punkte für Jenny vom 6. Platz gewertet und noch keine Punkte für Platz 9 gezählt.
Wenn du noch einen Namen nachreichen würdest.....


----------



## congo64 (14 Dez. 2015)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 


 
4.	Shay Mitchell 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Georgia Salpa



7.	Nina Dobrev



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (14 Dez. 2015)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 14.12.2015 22:42 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3003 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2938 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2041 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1818 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1682 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1527 
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1500 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1490 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1383 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1252 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1127 
15.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1123 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1095 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1093 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1028 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	932 
20.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	914 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	895 
22.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
23.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
24.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	826 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	826 
26.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	805 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	797 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	739 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	727 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	679 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	673 
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	667 
36.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	658 
37.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	650 
38.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
39.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	649 
40.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	647 
41.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	633 
42.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	629 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	611 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	597 
45.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
46.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	589 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	559 
48.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
49.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	533 
51.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	527 
53.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	522 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	516 
55.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	508 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	506 
57.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	497 
59.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
60.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	493 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	490 
62.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	485 
63.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	475 
64.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
65.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	470 
66.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	469 
67.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
68.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	468 
69.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	465 
70.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
71.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	439 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	437 
74.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	430 
76.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
77.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	420 
78.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
79.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
80.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
81.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
82.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	403 
83.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	403 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	401 
85.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
86.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
87.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	386 
89.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	378 
90.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	374 
91.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	372 
92.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	370 
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	364 
94.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	362 
95.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	356 
97.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	347 
98.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	347 
99.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	344 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	341 *
101.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	340 
102.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	339 
103.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	336 
104.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	335 
105.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
106.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	327 
107.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
108.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
109.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
110.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
111.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
112.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
113.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	317 
114.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
115.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	312 
116.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
117.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	305 
119.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	305 
120.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	301 
121.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	297 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	293 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
130.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
131.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
132.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
133.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
134.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	281 
136.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
137.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	272 
138.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
139.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
140.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	267 
142.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
143.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	263 
144.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	257 
145.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	256 
146.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	255 
148.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	254 
149.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	249 
150.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	247 
151.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
152.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
153.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	232 
155.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
156.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
157.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	224 
158.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	224 
159.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	220 
160.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	220 
161.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
162.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
163.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	217 
164.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	215 
165.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
166.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
167.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
168.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
169.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	208 
170.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	208 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
172.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
173.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
174.	Kelly Kelly (“Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
175.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	199 
176.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	199 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	199 
178.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	197 
179.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
180.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	195 
181.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	193 
182.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
183.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	193 
184.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
185.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	191 
186.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
187.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
188.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	189 
189.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
190.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	187 
191.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	185 
192.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
193.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
194.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	183 
195.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	182 
196.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	180 
197.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	180 
198.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
199.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
*200.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 *
201.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
202.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
203.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	174 
204.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
205.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
206.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	173 
207.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
208.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
209.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
210.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
211.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
212.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	169 
213.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
214.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
215.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
216.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
217.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	166 
218.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	165 
219.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
220.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	164 
221.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	161 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
223.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
224.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
225.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	157 
226.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
227.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
228.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	154 
229.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	152 
230.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
231.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	152 
232.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
233.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	150 
234.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
235.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
236.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	147 
237.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	147 
238.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	146 
239.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	146 
240.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
241.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	144 
242.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	143 
243.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
244.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
245.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
246.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	141 
247.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
248.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	140 
249.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	139 
250.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	139 
251.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	138 
252.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	138 
253.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
254.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	136 
255.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	135 
256.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
257.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
258.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	133 
259.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	132 
260.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	131 
261.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
262.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	130 
263.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	130 
264.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	128 
265.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
266.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	128 
267.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	127 
268.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
269.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	127 
270.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
271.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	126 
272.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	126 
273.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
274.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
275.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	124 
276.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	123 
277.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
278.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	123 
279.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
280.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	122 
281.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	121 
282.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
283.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	119 
284.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	119 
285.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
286.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
287.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	116 
288.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
289.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	115 
290.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	115 
291.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	115 
292.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
293.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
294.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	113 
295.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
296.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
297.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	112 
298.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
299.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	109 
*300.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 *
301.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	109 
302.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
303.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	108 
304.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
305.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
306.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
307.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	103 
308.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
309.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
310.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
311.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	103 
312.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
313.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	101 
314.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	101 
315.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
316.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	101 
317.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
318.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
319.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	99 
320.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
321.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
322.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	98 
323.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	98 
324.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
325.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
326.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
327.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
328.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
329.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
330.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
331.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
332.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
333.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
334.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	91 
335.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
336.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	91 
337.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
338.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
339.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	91 
340.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
341.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
342.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
343.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
344.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
345.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
346.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
347.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	87 
348.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	87 
349.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	87 
350.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
351.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
352.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
353.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
354.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
355.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	84 
356.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
357.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
358.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	83 
359.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	83 
360.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
361.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	82 
362.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
363.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	81 
364.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	80 
365.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
366.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	80 
367.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
368.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
369.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
370.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
371.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	79 
372.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
373.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
374.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
375.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
376.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	78 
377.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	78 
378.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
379.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
380.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	77 
381.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	77 
382.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
383.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
384.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
385.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	76 
386.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
387.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
388.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
389.	Veronika Klimovits,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Berlin(?)/D,	75 
390.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
391.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	74 
392.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
393.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
394.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
395.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
397.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
398.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	72 
399.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
*400.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 *
401.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	71 
402.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
403.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	70 
404.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	70 
405.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	70 
406.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
407.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
408.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
409.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	69 
410.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
411.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
412.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	67 
413.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	66 
414.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
415.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	66 
416.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
417.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
418.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
419.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
420.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
421.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
422.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	64 
423.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
424.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	64 
425.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
426.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
427.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
428.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
429.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	63 
430.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	63 
431.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
432.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
433.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
434.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	61 
435.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
436.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
437.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
438.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
439.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	59 
440.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
441.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
442.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
443.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
444.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	58 
445.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	58 
446.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
447.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
448.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
449.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
450.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	56 
451.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
452.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	56 
453.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
454.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
455.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
456.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
457.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
458.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	54 
459.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
460.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	54 
461.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	53 
462.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	53 
463.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
464.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
465.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
466.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
467.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
468.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
469.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
470.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
471.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
472.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	52 
473.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
474.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
475.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
476.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
477.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
478.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
479.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
480.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
481.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
482.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	51 
483.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
484.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
485.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
486.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
487.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	50 
488.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	49 
489.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
490.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
491.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
492.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
493.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
494.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	47 
495.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
496.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
497.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	47 
498.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
499.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
*500.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 *
501.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
502.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
503.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	46 
504.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
505.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
506.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
507.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	45 
508.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
509.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
510.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
511.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
512.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
513.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	45 
514.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
515.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
516.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
517.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
518.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	44 
519.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
520.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
521.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
522.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	43 
523.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
524.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
525.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
526.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
527.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
528.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	42 
529.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
530.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	42 
531.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
532.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
533.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
534.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
535.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
536.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
537.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
538.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
539.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
540.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
541.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
542.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
543.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
544.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
545.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
546.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
547.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
548.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
549.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
550.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	37 
551.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
552.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
553.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
554.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
555.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
556.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
557.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
558.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
559.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
560.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
561.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	37 
562.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
563.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
564.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
565.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	36 
566.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
567.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
568.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
569.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
570.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	35 
571.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
572.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
573.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
574.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
575.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
576.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
577.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
578.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
579.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
580.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
581.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
582.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
583.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
584.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
585.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	33 
586.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
587.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
588.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
589.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
590.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
591.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
592.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	33 
593.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
594.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	33 
595.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
596.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
597.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
598.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
599.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
*600.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 *
601.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
602.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
603.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
604.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
605.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	31 
606.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
607.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
608.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
609.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
610.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	31 
611.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	31 
612.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
613.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
614.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
615.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
616.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
617.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
618.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
619.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
620.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
621.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
622.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
623.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	30 
624.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
625.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
626.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
627.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
628.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
629.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
630.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
631.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
632.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
633.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
634.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
635.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
636.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
637.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
638.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	28 
639.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
640.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	28 
641.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
642.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
643.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
644.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
645.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
646.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
647.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
648.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
649.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
650.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
651.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
652.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
653.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
654.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	27 
655.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
656.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
657.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
658.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
659.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
660.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
661.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
662.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
663.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
664.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
665.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
666.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
667.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
668.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	26 
669.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
670.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
671.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
672.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
673.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
674.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
675.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
676.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
677.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
678.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
679.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
680.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
681.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
682.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
683.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
684.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
685.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
686.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
687.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
688.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
689.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
690.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
691.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
692.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
693.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
694.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
695.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
696.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
697.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	23 
698.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
699.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
*700.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 *
701.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
702.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
703.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
704.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
705.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
706.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
707.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
708.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
709.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
710.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
711.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
712.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
713.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
714.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
715.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
716.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
717.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
718.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
719.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
720.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
721.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	22 
722.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
723.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
724.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	22 
725.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
726.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
727.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
728.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
729.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
730.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
731.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
732.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
733.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
734.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
735.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
736.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
737.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
738.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
739.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
740.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
741.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
742.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
743.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
744.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
745.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
746.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
747.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
748.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
749.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
750.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
751.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
752.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
753.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	20 
754.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
755.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	20 
756.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
757.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
758.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
759.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	19 
760.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
761.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
762.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
763.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
764.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
765.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
766.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
767.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
768.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
769.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
770.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
771.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
772.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
773.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
774.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL, 16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
775.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
776.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
777.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
778.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
779.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
780.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
781.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
782.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
783.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
784.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
785.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
786.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
787.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
788.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
789.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
790.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
791.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
792.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
793.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
794.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
795.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
796.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
797.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
798.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
799.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*800.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 *
801.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
802.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
803.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
804.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
805.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
806.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
807.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
808.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
809.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
810.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
811.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
812.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	17 
813.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	17 
814.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
815.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
816.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
817.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
818.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
819.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
820.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
821.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
822.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
823.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
824.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
825.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
826.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
827.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
828.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
829.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
830.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
831.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
832.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
833.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
834.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
835.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
836.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
837.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
838.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
839.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
840.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
841.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
842.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
843.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
844.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
845.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
846.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
847.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
848.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
849.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
850.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
851.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
852.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
853.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
854.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
855.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
856.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
857.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
858.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
859.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
860.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
861.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
862.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
863.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
864.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
865.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
866.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
867.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
868.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
869.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
870.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
871.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
872.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
873.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
874.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
875.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
876.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
877.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
878.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
879.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
880.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
881.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
882.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
883.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
884.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
885.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
886.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
887.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
888.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
889.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
890.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
891.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
892.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
893.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
894.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
895.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
896.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
897.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
898.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
899.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
*900.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 *
901.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
902.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
903.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
904.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
905.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
906.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
907.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
908.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
909.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
910.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
911.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
912.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
913.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
914.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
915.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
916.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
917.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
918.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
919.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
920.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
921.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
922.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	13 
923.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
924.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
925.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
926.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
927.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
928.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
929.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
930.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
931.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
932.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
933.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
934.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
935.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
936.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
937.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	12 
938.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
939.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	12 
940.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
941.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
942.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
943.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
944.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
945.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
946.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
947.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
948.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
949.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
950.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
951.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
952.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	12 
953.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
954.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
955.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
956.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
957.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
958.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
959.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
960.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
961.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
962.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
963.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
964.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
965.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
966.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
967.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
968.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
969.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
970.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
971.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
972.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	11 
973.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
974.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
975.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
976.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	11 
977.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
978.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
979.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
980.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
981.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
982.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
983.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
984.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
985.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
986.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
987.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
988.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
989.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
990.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
991.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
992.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf, D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
993.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
994.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
995.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
996.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
997.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
998.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
999.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
*1000.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 *
1001.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1002.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1003.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1004.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1005.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1006.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1007.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1008.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1009.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1010.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1011.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1012.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1013.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1014.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1015.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1016.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1017.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1018.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1019.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1020.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1021.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1022.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	10 
1023.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1024.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1025.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1026.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1027.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1028.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1029.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1030.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1031.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1032.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1033.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1034.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1035.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1036.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1037.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1038.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1039.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1040.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1041.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1042.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1043.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1044.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1045.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1046.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1047.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1048.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1049.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1050.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1051.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1052.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1053.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1054.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1055.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1056.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1057.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1058.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1059.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1060.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1061.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1062.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1063.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1064.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1065.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1066.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1067.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1068.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1069.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1070.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1071.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1072.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1073.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1074.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1075.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1076.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1077.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1078.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1079.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1080.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1081.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1082.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1083.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1084.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1085.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1086.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1087.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1088.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1089.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1090.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1091.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1092.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1093.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1094.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1095.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1096.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1097.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1098.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1099.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
*1100.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 *
1101.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1102.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1103.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1104.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1105.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1106.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1107.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1108.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1109.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1110.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1111.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1112.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1113.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1114.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1115.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	9 
1116.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1117.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1118.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1119.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1120.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1121.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1122.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1123.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1124.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1125.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1126.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1127.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1128.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1129.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1130.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1131.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1132.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1133.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1134.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1135.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1136.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1137.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1138.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1139.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1140.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1141.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1142.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1143.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1144.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1145.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1146.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1147.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1148.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1149.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	8 
1150.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1151.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1152.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1153.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1154.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1155.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1156.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	8 
1157.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1158.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1159.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1160.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1161.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1162.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1163.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1164.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1165.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1166.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1167.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1168.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1169.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1170.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1171.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1172.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1173.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1174.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1175.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1176.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1177.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1178.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1179.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1180.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1181.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1182.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1183.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1184.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1185.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1186.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1187.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1188.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1189.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1190.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1191.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1192.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1193.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1194.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1195.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1196.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1197.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1198.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1199.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
*1200.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 *
1201.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1202.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1203.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1204.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1205.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1206.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1207.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1208.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1209.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1210.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1211.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1212.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1213.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1214.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1215.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1216.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1217.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1218.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1219.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1220.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1221.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1222.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1223.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1224.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1225.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1226.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1227.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1228.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1229.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1230.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1231.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1232.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1233.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1234.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1235.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1236.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1237.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1238.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1239.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1240.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1241.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1242.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1243.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	7 
1244.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1245.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1246.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1247.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1248.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1249.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1250.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1251.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1252.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1253.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1254.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1255.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1256.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1257.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1258.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1259.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1260.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1261.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1262.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1263.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1264.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1265.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1266.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1267.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1268.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1269.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1270.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1271.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1272.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1273.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1274.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1275.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1276.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1277.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1278.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1279.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1280.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1281.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1282.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1283.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1284.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1285.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1286.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1287.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1288.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1289.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1290.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1291.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1292.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1293.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1294.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1295.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1296.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1297.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1298.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1299.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
*1300.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 *
1301.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1302.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1303.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1304.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1305.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1306.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1307.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1308.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1309.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1310.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1311.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1312.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1313.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1314.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1315.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1316.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1317.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1318.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1319.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1320.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1321.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1322.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1323.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1324.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1325.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1326.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1327.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1328.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1329.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1330.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1331.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1332.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1333.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1334.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1335.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1336.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1337.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1338.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1339.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1340.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1341.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1342.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1343.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1344.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1345.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1346.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1347.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1348.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1349.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1350.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1351.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1352.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1353.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1354.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1355.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1356.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1357.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1358.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1359.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1360.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1361.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1362.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1363.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1364.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1365.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1366.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1367.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1368.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1369.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1370.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1371.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1372.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1373.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1374.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1375.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1376.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1377.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1378.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1379.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1380.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1381.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1382.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1383.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1384.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1385.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1386.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1387.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1388.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1389.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1390.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1391.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1392.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1393.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1394.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1395.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1396.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1397.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1398.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1399.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
*1400.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 *
1401.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1402.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1403.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1404.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1405.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1406.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1407.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1408.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1409.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1410.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1411.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1412.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1413.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1414.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1415.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1416.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1417.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1418.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1419.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1420.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1421.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1422.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1423.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1424.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1425.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1426.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1427.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1428.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1429.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1430.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1431.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1432.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1433.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1434.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1435.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1436.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1437.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1438.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1439.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1440.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1441.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1442.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1443.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1444.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1445.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1446.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1447.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1448.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1449.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1450.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1451.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1452.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1453.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1454.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1455.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1456.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1457.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1458.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1459.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1460.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1461.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1462.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1463.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1464.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1465.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1466.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1467.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1468.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1469.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1470.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1471.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1472.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1473.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1474.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1475.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1476.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1477.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1478.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1479.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1480.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1481.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1482.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1483.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1484.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1485.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1486.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	4 
1487.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1488.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1489.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1490.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1491.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1492.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1493.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1494.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1495.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1496.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1497.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1498.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1499.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
*1500.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 *
1501.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1502.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1503.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1504.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1505.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1506.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1507.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1508.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1509.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1510.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1511.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1512.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1513.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1514.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1515.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1516.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1517.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1518.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1519.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1520.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1521.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1522.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1523.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1524.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1525.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1526.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1527.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1528.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1529.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1530.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1531.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1532.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1533.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1534.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1535.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1536.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1537.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1538.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1539.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1540.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1541.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1542.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1543.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1544.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1545.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1546.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1547.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1548.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1549.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1550.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1551.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1552.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1553.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1554.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1555.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1556.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1557.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1558.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1559.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1560.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1561.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1562.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1563.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1564.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1565.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1566.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1567.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1568.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1569.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1570.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1571.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1572.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1573.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1574.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1575.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1576.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1577.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1578.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1579.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1580.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1581.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1582.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1583.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1584.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1585.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1586.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1587.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1588.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1589.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1590.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1591.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1592.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1593.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1594.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1595.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1596.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1597.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1598.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1599.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
*1600.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 *
1601.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1602.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1603.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1604.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1605.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1606.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1607.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1608.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1609.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1610.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1611.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1612.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	2 
1613.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1614.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1615.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1616.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1617.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1618.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1619.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1620.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1621.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1622.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1623.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1624.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1625.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1626.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1627.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1628.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1629.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1630.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1631.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1632.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1633.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1634.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1635.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1636.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1637.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1638.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1639.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1640.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1641.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1642.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1643.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1644.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1645.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1646.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1647.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1648.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1649.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1650.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1651.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1652.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1653.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1654.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1655.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1656.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1657.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1658.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1659.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1660.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1661.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1662.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1663.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1664.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1665.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1666.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1667.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1668.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1669.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1670.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1 
1671.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1672.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1673.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1674.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1675.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1676.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1677.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1678.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1679.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1680.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1681.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1682.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1683.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1684.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1685.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1686.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1687.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1688.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1689.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1690.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1691.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1692.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1693.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1694.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1695.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1696.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1697.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1698.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1699.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
*1700.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 *
1701.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1702.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1703.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1704.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1705.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1706.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1707.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1708.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1709.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1710.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1711.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1712.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1713.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1714.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1715.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1716.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1717.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1718.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	1 
1719.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1720.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1721.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1722.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1723.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1724.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1725.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1726.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1727.	Julia Biedermann, D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1728.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1729.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1730.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1731.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1732.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	1 
1733.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1734.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1735.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1736.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1737.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1738.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1739.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1740.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1741.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1742.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1743.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1744.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1745.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1746.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1747.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1748.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1749.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1750.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1751.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1752.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1753.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1754.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1755.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1756.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1757.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1758.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1759.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1760.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1761.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1762.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1763.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1764.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1765.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1766.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1767.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1768.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1769.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1770.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1771.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1772.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1773.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1774.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1775.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1776.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2041
2.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1500
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1490
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1252
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1123
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1028
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	914
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	895
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3003
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2938
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1818
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1682
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1527
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1383
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1127
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1095



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (15 Dez. 2015)

Mein Voting für den *Dezember 2015*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Alina Merkau
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Romy Hiller
7. Maira Rothe
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kristina Lüdke
10.Jessica Speth


----------



## brian69 (15 Dez. 2015)

*Weihnachtsvoting 2015*

*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Heather Graham
3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 


*4. Paula Patton
5. Alexandra Daddario
6. Camilla Belle*




 

 

 


*7. Rosamund Pike
8. Jenna Dewan
9. Stana Katic
10. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 

 

 

*
...und weil's Laune macht, noch ein paar 10. Plätze* :WOW:


*Emmy Rossum, Haley Atwell, Jennifer Morrison, Jordana Brewster & Rachel Weisz*




 

 

 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (15 Dez. 2015)

kleine Ergänzung Congo 
Veronika Klimovits,	D, *02.02.89 in Tallinn / Estland*, 75


----------



## congo64 (15 Dez. 2015)

tino2003 schrieb:


> kleine Ergänzung Congo
> Veronika Klimovits,	D, *02.02.89 in Tallinn / Estland*, 75



Danke Tino, wird geändert :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (17 Dez. 2015)

Hier mal ein Sonderranking von mir (Stand: Alltime-Ranking vom 14.12.2015, 22:42 Uhr):

Die Nationenwertung (jeweils die TOP-Platzierung einer Nation):

1. Nazan Eckes, *D/TR*, 09.05.1976 in Köln/D, 3003
2. Kate Beckinsale, *GB*, 26.07.1973 in London/GB, 2041
3. Christina Aguliera, *USA*, 18.12.1980 in Staten Island/USA, 1507
4. Delta Godrem, *AUS*, 09.11.1984 in Sydney/AUS, 1252
5. Nina Dobrev, *BG/CDN*, 09.01.1989 in Sofia/BG, 1123
6. Natalie Portman, *IL*/USA, 09.06.1981 in Jerusalem/IL, 895
7. Sylvie Meis, *NL*, 13.04.1978 in Breda/NL, 826
8. Sophie Marceau, *F*, 17.11.1966 in Paris/F, 805
9. Anna Kournikova, *RUS*, 07.06.1981 in Moskau/RUS, 797
10. Michelle Hunziker, *CH*, 24.01.1977 in Sorengo/CH, 727
11. Charlize Theron, *RSA*/USA, 07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA, 679
12. Sandra Thier, *A*, 23.05.79 in Graz/A, 508
13. Ana Ivanovic, *SRB*, 06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB, 497
14. Diane Willems, *B*, 18.04.85 in Eupen/B, 495
15. Shakira, *CO*, 02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO, 445
16. Nelly Furtado, *P*/CDN, 02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN, 423
17. Inez Bjørg David, *DK*, 06.02.82 in Århus/DK, 399
18. Petra Nemcova, *CZ*, 24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR, 370
19. Adriana Lima, *BR*, 12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR, 344
20. Salma Hayek, *MEX*, 02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX, 297
21. Rihanna, *BDS*, 20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS, 291
22. Monica Belluci,* I*, 30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I, 187
23. Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi, D/*IR* xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IR, 173
24. Charlotte Engelhardt, *N*/D, 11.07.78 in Oslo/N, 166
25. Alicia Vikander, *S*, 03.10.88 in Göteborg/S, 146
26. Georgia Salpa, *IRL*, 14.05.85 in Athen/GR, 135
27. Davorka Tovilo, D/*HR*, 01.05.78 in Split/HR, 84
28. Penelope Cruz, *E*, 28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E, 80
29. Iris Kavka, *SLO*, xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO, 77
30. Linda Zervakis, D/*GR* xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D 67
31. Alexandra Maria Lara, D/*RO*, 12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO, 63
32. Ksenia Solo, *LAT*, 08.10.87 in Riga/LAT, 60
33. Lucy Lawless, *NZL*, 29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL, 38
34. Piret Järvis, *EST*, 06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST, 37
35. Petra Benova, *SK*, xx.xx.89 in --------/SK, 36
36. Priyanka Chopra *IND*, 18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND, 34
37. Sandra Kubicka, *PL*, 22.01.94 in Lodz/PL, 30
38. Barbara Palvin, *H*, 08.10.93.in Budapest/H, 28
39. Nicki Minaj, *TT*, 08.12.82 in Saint James/TT, 25
40. Katie Melua, GB/*GE*, 16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE, 22
41. Tina Weirather, *FL*, 24.05.89 in Vaduz/FL, 17
42. Zhang Ziyi, *PRC*, 09.02.79 in Peking/PRC, 16
43. Désirée Nosbusch, *L*, 14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L, 15
44. Behati Prinsloo, *NAM*, 16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM 12
45. Luba Hegre Shumeyko, *UA*, 08.04.82 in Kiew/UA, 12
46. Barbara Prakopenka, *BY*, 29.04.92 in Gomel/BY, 9
47. Rima Fakih, *RL*/USA, 02.10.86 in Srifa/RL, 9
48. Im Ji Hye, *ROK*, 29.06.84 in xxx/ROK, 6
49. Valeria Mazza, *RA*, 17.02.72 in Rosario/RA, 5
50.Charlotte Casiraghi, *MC*, 03.08.86 in La Colle/MC 2

Gruß
Walt und Congo


----------



## congo64 (17 Dez. 2015)

nette Idee Walt und interessant :thumbup::thx:


----------



## gaertner23 (19 Dez. 2015)

Mein Dezember-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Susanne Kronzucker
3.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
4.) Anja Petzold und Katrin Huß
5.) Annett Möller
6.) Gundula Gause und Kay-Sölve Richter
7.) Brigitte Bastgen
8.) Anja Heyde
9.) Andrea Ballschuh
10.) Cornelia Wehmeyer und Miriam Lange


----------



## RockingSheep (21 Dez. 2015)

Dezember 2015

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Schweizer (21 Dez. 2015)

Walt schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Sonderranking von mir [...]
> Die Nationenwertung (jeweils die TOP-Platzierung einer Nation)



Tolle Idee :thumbup:

Dezember 2015


Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Heather Graham
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Sarah Gadon
Leigh Lezark
Mila Kunis

vielen Dank _Walt_ & _congo64_


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Dez. 2015)

Jessica Alba,Nina Dorev,Delta Dodrem,Michelle Keegan.


----------



## Emil Müller (23 Dez. 2015)

Walt schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Sonderranking von mir (Stand: Alltime-Ranking vom 14.12.2015, 22:42 Uhr):
> 
> Die Nationenwertung (jeweils die TOP-Platzierung einer Nation).
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilfish (23 Dez. 2015)

*Dezember 2015

1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Ariana Grande / Demi Lovato


 

 

4. Selena Gomez


 

5. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Stefanie Heinzmann


 

8. Hilary Duff


 

9. Bridgit Mendler


 

10 Miranda Cosgrove / Miley Cyrus


 

 *​


----------



## dabi (25 Dez. 2015)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Jessica Biel
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Mila Kunis
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## congo64 (25 Dez. 2015)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> 1. Jessica Alba,
> 2. Nina Dorev,
> 3. Delta Godrem,
> 4. Michelle Keegan.



Freut mich sehr das du mit mitvotest.
Habe deine Wertung mal in Reihenfolge gesetzt.
Es gibt allerdings für Platz 1 nur 4 Punkte ( dann 3, 2 und 1 )
Vielleicht schaffst du es auf 10 Nennungen zu erhöhen, dann bekommen deine Fovoritinnen volle Punktzahl.


----------



## congo64 (25 Dez. 2015)

Emil Müller schrieb:


> Walt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mal ein Sonderranking von mir (Stand: Alltime-Ranking vom 14.12.2015, 22:42 Uhr):
> ...


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Dez. 2015)

*1. Chloe Benett
2. Rita Ora
3. Julie Benz
4. Charlize Theron
5. Sienna Miller
6. Maggie Q
7. Krysten Ritter
8. Katie Cassidy
9. Gemma Arterton
10. Dakota Johnson*


----------



## Anakin (28 Dez. 2015)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Selena Gomez
3. Lana Tailor
4. Alina Merkau
5. Kaylani Lei
6. Leijla-X
7. Victoria Justice
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Veronika Klimovits
10. Georgia Jones


----------



## Moreblack (28 Dez. 2015)

1. Vanessa Fuchs
2. Miranda Kerr
3. Victoria Justice
4. Kate Beckinsale
5. Nina Dobrev
6. Taylor Swift
7. Karlie Kloss
8. Jessica Alba
9. Bella Thorne
10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2015)

Dezember 2015


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Miranda Kerr
Josephine Skriver
Hannah Davis
Julianne Hough
Shanina Shaik
Madison Reed, USA, 28.02.95 in Hollywood, FL/USA
Natasha Poly


----------



## pofgo (30 Dez. 2015)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2015)

Hier meine Dezemberwertung 2015:

:WOW::WOW::WOW: Hayley steigt mit dieser Wertung in die Top100 auf. :WOW::WOW::WOW:


 *Glückwunsch!* 



1. Hayley Atwell 




 

 

 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Alicia Vikander​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2015)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Ilse DeLange*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett, GB, 17.03.1992 in Reading, GB *
*6. Lily James*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Danika Yarosh*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Kimberley Crossman, New Zealand, 24.05.1988 in Auckland, New Zealand*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (30 Dez. 2015)

Dezember:

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Josephine Skriver
3. Martha Hunt
4. Jessica Alba
5. Sandra Kubicka
6. Sara Sampaio
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Lindsay Ellingson
9. Yvonne Strahovski
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2015)

*Jahresabschluss-Wertung 2015

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2015 17:48 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3021*


*2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2938 *


*3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2061 *


*4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1828 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1685 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1527 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1514 
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
9.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1490 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1383 
*

11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1254 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241 
14.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1155 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1127 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1115 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1093 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1028 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	932 
20.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	926 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	895 
22.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
23.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
24.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	844 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	836 
26.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	805 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	802 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	743 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	727 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	686 
33.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
34.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	673 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	670 
36.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	668 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	667 
38.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	652 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	650 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	649 
42.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	640 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	611 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	597 
45.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
46.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	589 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	562 
48.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
49.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	550 
50.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
51.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	534 
52.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
53.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	527 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	516 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	514 
56.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	508 
57.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
58.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	498 
59.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	496 
60.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	495 
61.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
62.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	494 
63.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	483 
64.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	475 
65.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
66.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	470 
67.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
68.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	468 
69.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	465 
70.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
71.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	439 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	437 
74.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	436 
75.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
76.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	430 
77.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
78.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
79.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
80.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
81.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
82.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	404 
83.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	403 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	401 
85.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
86.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	393 
88.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
89.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	388 
90.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	380 
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	374 
92.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	372 
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	364 
94.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	362 
95.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	356 
97.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	352 
98.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
99.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	349 
*100.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	348 *
101.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	347 
102.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	344 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	342 
104.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	335 
105.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
106.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	327 
107.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
108.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
109.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
110.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
111.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
112.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	319 
114.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	317 
115.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
116.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	312 
117.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	311 
118.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
120.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	305 
121.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
122.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	293 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
130.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
131.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
132.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
133.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
134.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	281 
136.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
137.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	272 
138.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
139.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
140.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	268 
142.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
143.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	263 
144.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	259 
145.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	257 
146.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	256 
148.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	254 
149.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	249 
150.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	247 
151.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
152.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	243 
153.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
154.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	234 
155.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
156.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
157.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	226 
158.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	224 
159.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	224 
160.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	220 
161.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	220 
162.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
163.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
164.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	217 
165.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	217 
166.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
167.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	212 
168.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
169.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
170.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
171.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	208 
172.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	206 
173.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	202 
174.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
175.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	202 
176.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	201 
177.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	200 
179.	Kelly Kelly (“Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
180.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	199 
181.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
182.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	195 
183.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	193 
184.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	193 
185.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
186.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
187.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
188.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	190 
189.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 
190.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
191.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
192.	Monica Belluci,	I, 30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	187 
193.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	186 
194.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
195.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	184 
196.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
197.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	180 
198.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
199.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
*200.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 *
201.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
202.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
203.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	174 
204.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
205.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
206.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	173 
207.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
208.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
209.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
210.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	170 
211.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
212.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	170 
213.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
214.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	169 
215.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
216.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
217.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	166 
218.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
219.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
220.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	165 
221.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
222.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	162 
223.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	162 
224.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	160 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
226.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	158 
227.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
228.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
229.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
230.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	156 
231.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
232.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	153 
233.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	152 
234.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
235.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	151 
237.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
238.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
239.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	147 
240.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
241.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	146 
242.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
243.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	144 
244.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
245.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	143 
246.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
247.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
248.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	140 
249.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
250.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	139 
251.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	139 
252.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	138 
253.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
254.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
255.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
256.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	136 
257.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	135 
258.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	135 
259.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
260.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	133 
261.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	132 
262.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	132 
263.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
264.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	130 
265.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	130 
266.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
267.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	128 
268.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	128 
269.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
270.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	127 
271.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
272.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	126 
273.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	126 
274.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	126 
275.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
276.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	125 
277.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	124 
278.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	124 
279.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	123 
280.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
281.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	123 
282.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
283.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
284.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	121 
285.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	121 
286.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	120 
287.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	120 
288.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	119 
289.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	117 
290.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
291.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
292.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
293.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	115 
294.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	115 
295.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
296.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	114 
297.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
298.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
299.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	112 
*300.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 *
301.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	109 
302.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
303.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	109 
304.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
305.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	109 
306.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	106 
307.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	106 
308.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
309.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	105 
310.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	105 
311.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
312.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
313.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
314.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
315.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
316.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
317.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
318.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
319.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
320.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	100 
321.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
322.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
323.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
324.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
325.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	98 
326.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
327.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
328.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
329.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
330.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	95 
331.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
332.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
333.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
334.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
335.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
336.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
337.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
338.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	91 
339.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	91 
340.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
341.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	91 
342.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
343.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
344.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
345.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
346.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
347.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
348.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	88 
349.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
350.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	87 
351.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	86 
352.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
353.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	86 
354.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
355.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
356.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
357.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	84 
358.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
359.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
360.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
361.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	82 
362.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	82 
363.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	82 
364.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
365.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
366.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	80 
367.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
368.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
369.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
370.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
371.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	79 
372.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
373.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
374.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
375.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
376.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
377.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	78 
378.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	78 
379.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
380.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
381.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	77 
382.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	77 
383.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	77 
384.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
385.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
386.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
387.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	76 
388.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
389.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
390.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
391.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
392.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
393.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
394.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	74 
395.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
396.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
397.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
398.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
399.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
*400.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	72 *
401.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
402.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	72 
403.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
404.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	71 
405.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
406.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	70 
407.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
408.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
409.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
410.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	69 
411.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	69 
412.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
413.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
414.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	67 
415.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
416.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	66 
417.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
418.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
419.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	66 
420.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
421.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
422.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
423.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
424.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	64 
425.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
426.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	64 
427.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
428.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
429.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
430.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
431.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
432.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	63 
433.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
434.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
435.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
436.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
437.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
438.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
439.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	59 
440.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
441.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
442.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	58 
443.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
444.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
445.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	58 
446.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
447.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
448.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	57 
449.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
450.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
451.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	56 
452.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
453.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	56 
454.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
455.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
456.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
457.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	55 
458.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	55 
459.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
460.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
461.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
462.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	54 
463.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	54 
464.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	53 
465.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
466.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
467.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
468.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
469.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
470.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
471.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
472.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
473.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
474.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
475.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	52 
476.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
477.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
478.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
479.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
480.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
481.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
482.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
483.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
484.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	51 
485.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
486.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
487.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
488.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
489.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	49 
490.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
491.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
492.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	48 
493.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
494.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
495.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
496.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
497.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
498.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
499.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	47 
*500.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 *
501.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
502.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	46 
503.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	46 
504.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
505.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
506.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
507.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
508.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
509.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
510.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
511.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
512.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
513.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
514.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
515.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	44 
516.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
517.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
518.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
519.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
520.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
521.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
522.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	43 
523.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
524.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
525.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
526.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
527.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
528.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
529.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	42 
530.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	42 
531.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	42 
532.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
533.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
534.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
535.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
536.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
537.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
538.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
539.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
540.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
541.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
542.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
543.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
544.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
545.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
546.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
547.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
548.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
549.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
550.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
551.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
552.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
553.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
554.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
555.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	37 
556.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
557.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
558.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
559.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
560.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	37 
561.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
562.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
563.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
564.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
565.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
566.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	36 
567.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
568.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
569.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	36 
570.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
571.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
572.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	35 
573.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
574.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
575.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
576.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
577.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
578.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
579.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
580.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
581.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
582.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
583.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
584.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
585.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
586.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
587.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
588.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
589.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	33 
590.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
591.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
592.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	33 
593.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
594.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
595.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
596.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
597.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
598.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
599.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
*600.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 *
601.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
602.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
603.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	32 
604.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
605.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
606.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
607.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	31 
608.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
609.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	31 
610.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
611.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
612.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
613.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
614.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
615.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
616.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
617.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
618.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
619.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
620.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
621.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
622.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
623.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
624.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
625.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
626.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
627.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
628.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
629.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
630.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
631.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
632.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
633.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
634.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
635.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
636.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
637.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
638.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	28 
639.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
640.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
641.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
642.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
643.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
644.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
645.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	28 
646.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
647.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
648.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
649.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
650.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
651.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
652.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
653.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
654.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	27 
655.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
656.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
657.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
658.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
659.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
660.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
661.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
662.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
663.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
664.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
665.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
666.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
667.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
668.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
669.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
670.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
671.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
672.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
673.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
674.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
675.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
676.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
677.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
678.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
679.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
680.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
681.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
682.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
683.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
684.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
685.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
686.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
687.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
688.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
689.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
690.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
691.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
692.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
693.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
694.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
695.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
696.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	23 
697.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
698.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
699.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
*700.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 *
701.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
702.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
703.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
704.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
705.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
706.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
707.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
708.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
709.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
710.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
711.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
712.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
713.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
714.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
715.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
716.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
717.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	22 
718.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
719.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
720.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
721.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
722.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
723.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
724.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	22 
725.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
726.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
727.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
728.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
729.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
730.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
731.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
732.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
733.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
734.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
735.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
736.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
737.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
738.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
739.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
740.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
741.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
742.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
743.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	20 
744.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
745.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
746.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
747.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
748.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
749.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
750.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	20 
751.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
752.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
753.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
754.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
755.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
756.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
757.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
758.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
759.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
760.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
761.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
762.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
763.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	19 
764.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
765.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
766.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
767.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
768.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
769.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
770.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
771.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
772.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
773.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
774.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
775.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
776.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
777.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
778.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
779.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
780.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
781.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
782.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
783.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
784.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
785.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
786.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
787.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	18 
788.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
789.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
790.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
791.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18 
792.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
793.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	18 
794.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
795.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
796.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
797.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
798.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
799.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
*800.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 *
801.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
802.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	18 
803.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
804.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
805.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
806.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
807.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
808.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
809.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
810.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	17 
811.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
812.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
813.	Diana, of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
814.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
815.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
816.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
817.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
818.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
819.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
820.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
821.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
822.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
823.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
824.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
825.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
826.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
827.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
828.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
829.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
830.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
831.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
832.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
833.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
834.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
835.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
836.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
837.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
838.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
839.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
840.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
841.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
842.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	16 
843.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
844.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
845.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
846.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
847.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
848.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
849.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
850.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
851.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
852.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
853.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
854.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
855.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
856.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
857.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
858.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
859.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
860.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
861.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
862.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
863.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
864.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
865.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
866.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
867.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
868.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
869.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
870.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
871.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
872.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
873.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
874.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
875.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
876.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
877.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
878.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	14 
879.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
880.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
881.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
882.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
883.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
884.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
885.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
886.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
887.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
888.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
889.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
890.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
891.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
892.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
893.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
894.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
895.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
896.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
897.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
898.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
899.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
*900.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 *
901.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
902.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
903.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
904.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
905.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
906.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
907.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
908.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
909.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
910.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
911.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
912.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
913.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
914.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
915.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
916.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
917.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
918.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
919.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
920.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
921.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
922.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	13 
923.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
924.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
925.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
926.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
927.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
928.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
929.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
930.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
931.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
932.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
933.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
934.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
935.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
936.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
937.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
938.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
939.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
940.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
941.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
942.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
943.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
944.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
945.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
946.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
947.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	12 
948.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
949.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
950.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
951.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
952.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
953.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
954.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
955.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
956.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
957.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	12 
958.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
959.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
960.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
961.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
962.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
963.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
964.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
965.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
966.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
967.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
968.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
969.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
970.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
971.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	11 
972.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
973.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
974.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
975.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
976.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
977.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
978.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
979.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
980.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
981.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
982.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
983.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
984.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
985.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
986.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
987.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
988.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
989.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
990.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
991.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
992.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	11 
993.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
994.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
995.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
996.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
997.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
998.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
999.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
*1000.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 *
1001.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1002.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1003.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1004.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1005.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1006.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1007.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1008.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1009.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1010.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1011.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1012.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1013.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1014.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1015.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1016.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1017.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1018.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1019.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1020.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1021.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1022.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1023.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1024.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1025.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1026.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1027.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1028.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1029.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1030.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1031.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1032.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1033.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1034.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1035.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1036.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1037.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1038.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1039.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1040.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1041.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1042.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1043.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1044.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1045.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1046.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1047.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1048.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1049.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1050.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1051.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1052.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1053.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1054.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1055.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1056.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1057.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1058.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1059.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1060.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1061.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1062.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1063.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1064.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1065.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1066.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1067.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1068.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1069.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1070.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1071.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1072.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1073.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1074.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1075.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1076.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1077.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1078.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1079.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1080.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1081.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1082.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1083.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1084.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1085.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1086.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1087.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1088.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1089.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1090.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1091.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1092.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1093.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1094.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1095.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1096.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1097.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1098.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1099.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
*1100.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 *
1101.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1102.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1103.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1104.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1105.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1106.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1107.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1108.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1109.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1110.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1111.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1112.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1113.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1114.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1115.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1116.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1117.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1118.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1119.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1120.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1121.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1122.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1123.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1124.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1125.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1126.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1127.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1128.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1129.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1130.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1131.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1132.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1133.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1134.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1135.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1136.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1137.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1138.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1139.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1140.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1141.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1142.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1143.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1144.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1145.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1146.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1147.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1148.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1149.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1150.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1151.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1152.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1153.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1154.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1155.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1156.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1157.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1158.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1159.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1160.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1161.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1162.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1163.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1164.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1165.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1166.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1167.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1168.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1169.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1170.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1171.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1172.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1173.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1174.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1175.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1176.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1177.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1178.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	8 
1179.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1180.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1181.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1182.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1183.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1184.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1185.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1186.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1187.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1188.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1189.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1190.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1191.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1192.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1193.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1194.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1195.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1196.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1197.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1198.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1199.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
*1200.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 *
1201.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1202.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1203.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1204.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1205.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1206.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1207.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1208.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1209.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1210.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1211.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1212.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1213.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1214.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1215.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1216.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1217.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1218.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1219.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1220.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1221.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1222.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1223.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1224.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1225.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1226.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1227.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	7 
1228.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1229.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1230.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1231.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1232.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1233.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1234.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1235.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1236.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1237.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1238.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1239.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1240.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1241.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1242.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1243.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1244.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1245.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1246.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1247.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1248.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1249.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1250.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1251.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1252.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1253.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1254.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1255.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1256.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	7 
1257.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1258.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1259.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1260.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1261.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1262.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1263.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1264.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1265.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1266.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1267.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1268.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1269.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1270.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1271.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1272.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1273.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1274.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1275.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1276.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1277.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1278.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1279.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1280.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1281.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1282.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1283.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1284.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1285.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1286.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1287.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1288.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1289.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1290.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1291.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1292.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1293.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	6 
1294.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1295.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1296.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1297.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1298.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1299.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
*1300.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 *
1301.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1302.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1303.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1304.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1305.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F, 6 
1306.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1307.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1308.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	6 
1309.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1310.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1311.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1312.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1313.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1314.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1315.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1316.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1317.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1318.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1319.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1320.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1321.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1322.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1323.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1324.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1325.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1326.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1327.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1328.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1329.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1330.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1331.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1332.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1333.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1334.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1335.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1336.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1337.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1338.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1339.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1340.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1341.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1342.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1343.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1344.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1345.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1346.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1347.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1348.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1349.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1350.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1351.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1352.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1353.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1354.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1355.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1356.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1357.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1358.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1359.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1360.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1361.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1362.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1363.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1364.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1365.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1366.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1367.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1368.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1369.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1370.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1371.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1372.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1373.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1374.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1375.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1376.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1377.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1378.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1379.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1380.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1381.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1382.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1383.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1384.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1385.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1386.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1387.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1388.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1389.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1390.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1391.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1392.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1393.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1394.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1395.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1396.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1397.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1398.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1399.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
*1400.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 *
1401.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1402.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1403.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1404.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1405.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1406.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1407.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1408.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1409.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1410.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1411.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1412.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1413.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1414.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1415.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1416.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1417.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1418.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1419.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1420.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1421.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1422.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1423.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1424.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1425.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1426.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1427.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1428.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1429.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1430.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1431.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1432.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1433.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1434.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1435.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1436.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1437.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1438.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1439.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1440.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1441.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1442.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1443.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1444.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1445.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1446.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1447.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1448.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1449.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1450.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1451.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1452.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1453.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1454.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1455.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1456.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1457.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1458.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1459.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1460.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1461.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1462.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1463.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1464.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1465.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1466.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1467.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1468.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	4 
1469.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1470.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1471.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1472.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1473.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1474.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1475.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1476.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1477.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1478.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1479.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1480.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1481.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1482.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1483.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1484.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1485.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1486.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1487.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1488.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1489.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1490.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	4 
1491.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1492.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1493.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1494.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1495.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1496.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1497.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1498.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1499.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
*1500.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 *
1501.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1502.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1503.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1504.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1505.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1506.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1507.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1508.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1509.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1510.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1511.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1512.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1513.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1514.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1515.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1516.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1517.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1518.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1519.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1520.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1521.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1522.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1523.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1524.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1525.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1526.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1527.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1528.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1529.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1530.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1531.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1532.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1533.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1534.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1535.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1536.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1537.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1538.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1539.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1540.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1541.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1542.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1543.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1544.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1545.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1546.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1547.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1548.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1549.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1550.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1551.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1552.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1553.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1554.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1555.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1556.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1557.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1558.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1559.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1560.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1561.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1562.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1563.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1564.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1565.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1566.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1567.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1568.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1569.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1570.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1571.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1572.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1573.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1574.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1575.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1576.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1577.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1578.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1579.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1580.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1581.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1582.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1583.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1584.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1585.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1586.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1587.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1588.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1589.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1590.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1591.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1592.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1593.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1594.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1595.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1596.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1597.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1598.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1599.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
*1600.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 *
1601.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1602.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1603.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1604.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1605.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1606.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1607.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1608.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1609.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2 
1610.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1611.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1612.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1613.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1614.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1615.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1616.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1617.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1618.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1619.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1620.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1621.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1622.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1623.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1624.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1625.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1626.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1627.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1628.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1629.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1630.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1631.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1632.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1633.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1634.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1635.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1636.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1637.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1638.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1639.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1640.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1641.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1642.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1643.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1644.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1645.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1646.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1647.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1648.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1649.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1650.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1651.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1652.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1653.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1654.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1655.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	2 
1656.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1657.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1658.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1659.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1660.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1661.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1662.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1663.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1664.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1665.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1666.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1667.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1668.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1669.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1670.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1671.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1672.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1673.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1674.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1675.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1676.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1677.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1678.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1679.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1680.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1681.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1682.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1683.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1684.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1685.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1686.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1687.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1688.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1689.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1690.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1691.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1692.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,*2014 in Trostberg, 03.09.06 in München	1 
1693.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1694.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1695.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1696.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1697.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1698.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1699.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
*1700.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 *
1701.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1702.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1703.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1704.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1705.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1706.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1707.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1708.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1709.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1710.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1711.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1712.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1713.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1714.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1715.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1716.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1717.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1718.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1719.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1720.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1721.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1722.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1723.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1724.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1725.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1726.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1727.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1728.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1729.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1730.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1731.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1732.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1733.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1734.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1735.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1736.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1737.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1738.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	1 
1739.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1740.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1741.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1742.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1743.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1744.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1745.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1746.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1747.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1748.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1749.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1750.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1751.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1752.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1753.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1754.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1755.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1756.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1757.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1758.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1759.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1760.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1761.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1762.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1763.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1764.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1765.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1766.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1767.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1768.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	1 
1769.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1770.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1771.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1772.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1773.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1774.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1775.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1776.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1777.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1778.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1779.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1780.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1781.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1782.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
*1783.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2061
2.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1541
3.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1490
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1254
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1155
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1028
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	926
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	895
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3021
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2938
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1828
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1685
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1527
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1383
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1127
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1115



*Einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr

Wir hoffen das ihr uns auch 2016 mit Eueren Wertungen treu bleibt.

Gruß congo64 und Walt 
*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Jan. 2016)

Frohes neues, hier mein Januar Voting 

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Selena Gomez 
5.) Marlene Lufen 
6.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
7.) Caroline Wozniacki 
8.) Angela Finger Erben 
9.) Zooey Deschanel 
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2016)

_Ich wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes neues Jahr_ 

Januar Voting:

1. Alina Merkau
2. Lene Gercke
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Mila Kunis
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Helene Fischer
7. Annika Kipp
8. Chloe Bennet 
9. Marlene Lufen 
10. Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## Baustert Paul (1 Jan. 2016)

1.Helene Fischer
2.Rosanna Rocci
3.Simone Stelzer
4.Francine Jordi
5.Tanja Hewer (Michelle)
6.Anita & Alexandra Hofmann
7.Claudia Jung
8.Stefanie Hertel
9.Kristina Bach
10.Andrea Berg
U.S.W.:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2016)

Für Januar

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 
2. Daisy Ridley


 

 

 

 
3. Jennifer Lawrence


 


 

 

 
4. Tina Fey USA, 18.05.70. in Upper Darby/USA


 

 

 
5. Rachel Weisz


 

 

 
6. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 

 
7. Elizabeth Banks


 

 
8. Natalie Portman


 
9. Diane Kruger


 
10. Gemma Arterton


 
10. Kate Winslet


 
10. Kerry Washington


 
10. Liv Tyler


 
10. Marion Cotillard


 
10. Natalie Dormer


 ​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Jan. 2016)

Frohes Neues Jahr und auf ein Neues im Punkte verteilen.

*Januar 

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	NEW :WOW:
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba	
*


----------



## Afefan (1 Jan. 2016)

Frohes Neues!

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Aline von Drateln
4. Susanne Tockan
5. Emma Watson
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Laura Dahlmeier
8. Rebekka Mir
9. Anne Hatheway
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Carolin Kebekus
10. Kylie Minogue


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2016)

*1. Hayley Williams*





2. Chloe Moretz
3. Daisy Ridley
4. LaFee
5. Stefanie Heinzmann
6. Isabel Zimmerman alias Honeyball (Youtuberin)
7. Kristen Stewart
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Victoria Justice
10. Elizabeth Henstridge


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

01 Taylor Swift
02 Selena Gomez
03 Avril Lavigne
04 Emma Watson 
05 Kristen Stewart
06 Victoria Justice
07 Chloe Grace Moretz
08 Chloe Bennet
09 Emily Bett Rickards
10 Willa Holland​


----------



## tort3 (1 Jan. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Janina Uhse
4. Taylor Swift
5. Sarah Engels
6. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Stefanie Giesinger
9. Helene Fischer
10. Jana Skolina


----------



## kamy (2 Jan. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

01 Sandra Thier
02 Laura Dünnwald
03 Annemarie Carpendale
04 Judith Rakers
05 Jule Gölsdorf
06 Anja Reschke
07 Yve Fehring
08 Sabine Sauer
09 Marlen Neuenschwander
10 Patricia Küll


----------



## tino2003 (2 Jan. 2016)

gleich mal eine gute Tat in 2016 

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## maggi77 (3 Jan. 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Monicca Bellucci
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Sophia Thomalla
6. Joanna Krupa
7. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
8. Lauren Pope
9. Micaela Schäfer
10.Katie Price


----------



## RoadDog (3 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. Victoria Justice
3. A.J. Cook
4. Chloe Bennet
5. Miranda Kerr
6. Beth Behrs
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Lily Collins
9. Cara Delevingne
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## STF (3 Jan. 2016)

Happy new year mit Sandra Thier 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Anne Igartiburu
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Melanie Walsh
5. Beth Behrs
6. Gisele Bündchen
7. Sabrina Staubitz
8. Silvia Laubenbacher
9. Marie Bäumer
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## ManuN (6 Jan. 2016)

Jan 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Vanessa Mai	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Steffi Brungs	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum	
10. Anna Kraft	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Jan. 2016)

*Januar-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 


6. Natalie Dormer
7. Katheryn Winnick
8. Victoria Justice
9. Jessica Alba
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## congo64 (6 Jan. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes







2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer





4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.01.2016 23:59 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3070 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2955 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2062 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1885 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1698 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1531 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1518 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1512 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1400 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1280 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241 
14.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1168 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1137 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1124 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1103 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1028 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	956 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	940 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	898 
22.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
23.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
24.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	854 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	840 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	805 
27.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	802 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	767 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	750 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	727 
32.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	686 
33.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	684 
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	676 
35.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
36.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	673 
37.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	672 
38.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	667 
39.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	657 
40.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	652 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	650 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	624 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	604 
45.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
46.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	589 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	573 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	556 
49.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
50.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
51.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	534 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	533 
53.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
54.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	528 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	522 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	515 
57.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
58.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	504 
59.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	503 
60.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	498 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	496 
62.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	496 
63.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
64.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	478 
65.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	475 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	474 
67.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
68.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	470 
69.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
70.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	449 
71.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
72.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	443 
74.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	437 
75.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
76.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	430 
77.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
78.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
79.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	411 
80.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
81.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
82.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
83.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	404 
84.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	401 
85.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
86.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	393 
88.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
89.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	388 
90.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	387 
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	374 
92.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	374 
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	364 
94.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	362 
95.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	361 
96.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
97.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	354 
98.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	352 
99.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
*100.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	350 *
101.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	348 
102.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	344 
103.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	343 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	342 
105.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	335 
106.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
107.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
108.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
109.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
110.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
111.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 321 
112.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	319 
114.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	319 
115.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	317 
116.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
117.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	312 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	309 
119.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
121.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	304 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	293 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
130.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
131.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
132.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
133.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
134.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	284 
136.	Cheryl Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	277 
137.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
138.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
139.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	268 
141.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
142.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
143.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	263 
144.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	262 
145.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	259 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	258 
147.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
148.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	256 
149.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	254 
150.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
151.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	247 
152.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	244 
153.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
154.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	234 
155.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	234 
156.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	234 
157.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
158.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
159.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	224 
160.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	222 
161.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	220 
162.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
163.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
164.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	217 
165.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	217 
166.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
167.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	212 
168.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
169.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	209 
170.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
171.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	208 
172.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
173.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	206 
174.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
175.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	202 
176.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	201 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	200 
178.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
179.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
180.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	199 
181.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	198 
182.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	196 
183.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	196 
184.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	196 
185.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	193 
186.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
187.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
188.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
189.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	190 
190.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
191.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 
192.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
193.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	186 
194.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
195.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	184 
196.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
197.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	181 
198.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	181 
199.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	180 
*200.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 *
201.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
202.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
203.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
204.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
205.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
206.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
207.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	174 
208.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
209.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
210.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
211.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
212.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	170 
213.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	170 
214.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	170 
215.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	169 
216.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
217.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
218.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	166 
219.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
220.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
221.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	166 
222.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
223.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	162 
224.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	160 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
226.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	158 
227.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
228.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
229.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	156 
230.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
231.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
232.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	153 
233.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	152 
234.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	152 
235.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	152 
236.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
237.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	151 
238.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
239.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
240.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	146 
241.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	146 
242.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	146 
243.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
244.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	144 
245.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	143	 
246.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
247.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
248.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
249.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	142 
250.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	140 
251.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
252.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	140 
253.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	139 
254.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
255.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	138 
256.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
257.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
258.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	135 
259.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	135 
260.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	134 
261.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
262.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	133 
263.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	132 
264.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
265.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	130 
266.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	130 
267.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	130 
268.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	130 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	129 
270.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	128 
271.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
272.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
273.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
274.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	126 
275.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	126 
276.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	125 
277.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
278.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	124 
279.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	124 
280.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	123 
281.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	123 
282.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
283.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
284.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	122 
285.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	121 
286.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
287.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	120 
288.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	120 
289.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	117 
290.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
291.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
292.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
293.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
294.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	115 
295.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
296.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	114 
297.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
298.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	112 
299.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
*300.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 *
301.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
302.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	109 
303.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	109 
304.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
305.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	109 
306.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	106 
307.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	106 
308.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
309.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	105 
310.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	105 
311.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
312.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
313.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
314.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
315.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
316.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
317.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	103 
318.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
319.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
320.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
321.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	100 
322.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
323.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	99 
324.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
325.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	98 
326.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	98 
327.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
328.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
329.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
330.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
331.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	96 
332.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
333.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
334.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
335.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
336.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
337.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
338.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
339.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
340.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	91 
341.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
342.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
343.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
344.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
345.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
346.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	89 
347.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
348.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	88 
349.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	88 
350.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
351.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
352.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	87 
353.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	86 
354.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	86 
355.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	86 
356.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
357.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
358.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
359.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
360.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	84 
361.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
362.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
363.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
364.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
365.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	82 
366.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
367.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	80 
368.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
369.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
370.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
371.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
372.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
373.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	79 
374.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
375.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	79 
376.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
377.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
378.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
379.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	78 
380.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	78 
381.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
382.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	78 
383.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	77 
384.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	77 
385.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
386.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
387.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	77 
388.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
389.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
390.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
391.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	75 
392.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
393.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
394.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
395.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
396.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
397.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
398.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
399.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
*400.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 *
401.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
402.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	72 
403.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	72 
404.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
405.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	72 
407.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
408.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
409.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
410.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
411.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	70 
412.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
413.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	69 
414.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	68 
415.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
416.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	68 
417.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
418.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	67 
419.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
420.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
421.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	66 
422.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
423.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	66 
424.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
425.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
426.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
427.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
428.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	64 
429.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
430.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
431.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
432.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
433.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
434.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	63 
435.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
436.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
437.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	60 
438.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
439.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	60 
440.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
441.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
442.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
443.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
444.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
445.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	59 
446.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	58 
447.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
448.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
449.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	57 
450.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
451.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
452.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	56 
453.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
454.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
455.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
456.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
457.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
458.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	55 
459.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
460.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
461.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
462.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
463.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
464.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
465.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	54 
466.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
467.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
468.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
469.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
470.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	53 
471.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
472.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
473.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
474.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
475.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	52 
476.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
477.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
478.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
479.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
480.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	52 
481.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
482.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
483.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
484.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	51 
485.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	51 
486.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
487.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	51 
488.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
489.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
490.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
491.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
492.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
493.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	49 
494.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
495.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
496.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
497.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
498.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
499.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
*500.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 *
501.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
502.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
503.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
504.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	46 
505.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
506.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
507.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
508.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
509.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
510.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
511.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
512.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
513.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
514.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
515.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
516.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
517.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	44 
518.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
519.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
520.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
521.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
522.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	44 
523.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
524.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
525.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
526.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
527.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
528.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
529.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	42 
530.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
531.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
532.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	42 
533.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
534.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
535.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
536.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
537.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
538.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
539.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	40 
540.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
541.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
542.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
543.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
544.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	38 
545.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
546.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
547.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
548.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
549.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
550.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
551.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
552.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
553.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	37 
554.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
555.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
556.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
557.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
558.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
559.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
560.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
561.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
562.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
563.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
564.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	37 
565.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	36 
566.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
567.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
568.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
569.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	36 
570.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	36 
571.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
572.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
573.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
574.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
575.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
576.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
577.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
578.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
579.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
580.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
581.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
582.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
583.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
584.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
585.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
586.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
587.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
588.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
589.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
590.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
591.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
592.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
593.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
594.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
595.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
596.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
597.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
598.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
599.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
*600.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 *
601.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
602.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
603.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
604.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	32 
605.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
606.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	31 
607.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
608.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
609.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	31 
610.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
611.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
612.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
613.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
614.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
615.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
616.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	31 
617.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
618.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
619.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
620.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
621.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
622.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
623.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
624.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
625.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
626.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
627.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	29 
628.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
629.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
630.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
631.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
632.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
633.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	29 
634.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
635.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
636.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
637.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
638.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
639.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
640.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	29 
641.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
642.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
643.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	28 
644.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
645.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
646.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
647.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	28 
648.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
649.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
650.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
651.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
652.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
653.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
654.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
655.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	27 
656.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
657.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
658.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
659.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
660.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	27 
661.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
662.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
663.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
664.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	27 
665.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
666.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
667.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
668.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
669.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
670.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
671.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
672.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
673.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
674.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
675.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
676.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
677.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
678.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
679.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
680.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	25 
681.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	25 
682.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
683.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
684.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
685.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
686.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
687.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
688.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	24 
689.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
690.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
691.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
692.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
693.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
694.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
695.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	24 
696.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	24 
697.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
698.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
699.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
*700.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 *
701.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
702.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
703.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
704.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
705.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
706.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
707.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
708.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
709.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
710.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
711.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
712.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
713.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
714.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
715.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
716.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
717.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
718.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
719.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
720.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
721.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
722.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
723.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
724.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
725.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
726.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	22 
727.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
728.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
729.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
730.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
731.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
732.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
733.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
734.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
735.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
736.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
737.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	21 
738.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
739.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
740.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
741.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
742.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
743.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
744.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
745.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
746.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
747.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
748.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
749.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	20 
750.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
751.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
752.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
753.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
754.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
755.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
756.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
757.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
758.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
759.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
760.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
761.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
762.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
763.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
764.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
765.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
766.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
767.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
768.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
769.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
770.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
771.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
772.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
773.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
774.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
775.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
776.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
777.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
778.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
779.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
780.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
781.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
782.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
783.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
784.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
785.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
786.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
787.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
788.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
789.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
790.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
791.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
792.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
793.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
794.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
795.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
796.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
797.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
798.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
799.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
*800.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 *
801.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
802.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
803.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
804.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
805.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
806.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	18 
807.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
808.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
809.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
810.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
811.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
812.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
813.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	17 
814.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	17 
815.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
816.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
817.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
818.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	17 
819.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
820.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
821.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
822.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
823.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
824.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
825.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
826.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
827.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
828.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
829.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
830.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	16 
831.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
832.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
833.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
834.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
835.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
836.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
837.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
838.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
839.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
840.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
841.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
842.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
843.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
844.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
845.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
846.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
847.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
848.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
849.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	16 
850.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
851.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
852.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
853.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
854.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
855.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
856.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
857.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
858.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
859.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
860.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
861.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
862.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
863.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
864.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
865.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
866.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
867.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
868.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
869.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
870.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
871.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
872.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
873.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
874.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
875.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
876.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
877.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
878.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
879.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
880.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
881.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
882.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
883.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
884.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
885.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
886.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
887.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
888.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
889.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
890.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
891.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
892.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
893.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
894.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
895.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
896.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
897.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
898.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
899.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
*900.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 *
901.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
902.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
903.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
904.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
905.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
906.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
907.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
908.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
909.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
910.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
911.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
912.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
913.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
914.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
915.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
916.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
917.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	13 
918.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
919.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
920.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
921.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
922.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
923.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
924.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
925.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
926.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
927.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
928.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
929.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
930.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
931.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
932.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
933.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
934.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
935.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
936.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
937.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
938.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
939.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
940.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	12 
941.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
942.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
943.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
944.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
945.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
946.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
947.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
948.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
949.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
950.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
951.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
952.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
953.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
954.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
955.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
956.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
957.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
958.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
959.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
960.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
961.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
962.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
963.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
964.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
965.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
966.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
967.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
968.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
969.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
970.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
971.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
972.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
973.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
974.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	11 
975.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
976.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
977.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
978.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
979.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
980.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
981.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
982.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
983.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
984.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
985.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
986.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
987.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
988.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
989.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
990.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
991.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
992.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
993.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
994.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
995.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
996.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
997.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
998.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
999.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
*1000.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 *
1001.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1002.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1003.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1004.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1005.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1006.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1007.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1008.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1009.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1010.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1011.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1012.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1013.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1014.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1015.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1016.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1017.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1018.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1019.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1020.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1021.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1022.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1023.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1024.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1025.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1026.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1027.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1028.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1029.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1030.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1031.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1032.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1033.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1034.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1035.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1036.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1037.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1038.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1039.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1040.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	10 
1041.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1042.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1043.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1044.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1045.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1046.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1047.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1048.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1049.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1050.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1051.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1052.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1053.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1054.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1055.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1056.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1057.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1058.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1059.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1060.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1061.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1062.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1063.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1064.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1065.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1066.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1067.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1068.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1069.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1070.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1071.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1072.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1073.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1074.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1075.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1076.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1077.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1078.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1079.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1080.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1081.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1082.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1083.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1084.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1085.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1086.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1087.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1088.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1089.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1090.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1091.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1092.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1093.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1094.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1095.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1096.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1097.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1098.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1099.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
*1100.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 *
1101.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1102.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1103.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1104.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1105.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1106.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1107.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1108.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1109.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1110.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1111.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1112.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1113.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1114.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1115.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1116.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1117.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1118.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1119.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1120.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1121.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1122.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1123.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1124.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1125.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1126.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1127.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1128.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1129.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1130.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1131.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1132.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1133.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1134.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1135.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1136.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1137.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1138.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1139.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1140.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1141.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1142.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1143.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1144.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1145.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1146.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1147.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1148.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1149.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1150.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1151.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1152.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1153.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1154.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1155.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1156.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1157.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1158.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1159.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1160.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1161.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1162.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1163.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1164.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1165.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1166.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1167.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1168.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1169.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1170.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1171.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1172.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1173.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1174.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1175.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1176.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1177.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1178.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1179.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1180.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1181.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1182.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1183.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1184.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1185.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1186.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1187.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1188.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1189.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1190.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1191.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1192.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1193.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1194.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1195.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1196.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1197.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1198.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1199.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
*1200.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 *
1201.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1202.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1203.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1204.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1205.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1206.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1207.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1208.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1209.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1210.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1211.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1212.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1213.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1214.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1215.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1216.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1217.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1218.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1219.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1220.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1221.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	7 
1222.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1223.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1224.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1225.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1226.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1227.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1228.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1229.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1230.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1231.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1232.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1233.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1234.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1235.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1236.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1237.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1238.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1239.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1240.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	7 
1241.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1242.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1243.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1244.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1245.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1246.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1247.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1248.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1249.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1250.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1251.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1252.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1253.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1254.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1255.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1256.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1257.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1258.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1259.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1260.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1261.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1262.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1263.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1264.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1265.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1266.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1267.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1268.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1269.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1270.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1271.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	7 
1272.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1273.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	7 
1274.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1275.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1276.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1277.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1278.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1279.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1280.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1281.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1282.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1283.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1284.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1285.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1286.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1287.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1288.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1289.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1290.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1291.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1292.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1293.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1294.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1295.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1296.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1297.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1298.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1299.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
*1300.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 *
1301.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1302.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1303.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1304.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1305.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1306.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1307.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1308.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1309.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	6 
1310.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1311.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1312.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1313.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1314.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1315.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1316.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1317.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1318.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1319.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1320.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1321.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1322.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1323.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1324.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1325.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1326.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1327.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1328.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1329.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1330.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1331.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1332.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1333.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1334.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1335.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1336.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1337.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1338.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1339.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1340.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1341.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1342.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1343.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1344.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1345.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1346.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1347.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1348.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1349.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1350.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1351.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1352.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1353.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1354.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1355.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1356.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1357.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1358.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1359.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1360.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1361.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1362.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1363.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1364.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1365.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1366.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1367.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1368.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1369.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1370.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1371.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1372.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1373.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1374.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1375.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1376.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1377.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1378.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1379.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1380.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1381.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1382.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1383.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1384.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1385.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1386.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1387.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1388.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1389.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1390.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1391.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1392.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1393.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1394.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1395.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1396.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1397.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1398.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1399.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
*1400.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 *
1401.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1402.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1403.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1404.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1405.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1406.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1407.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1408.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1409.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1410.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1411.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1412.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1413.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1414.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1415.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1416.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1417.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1418.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1419.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1420.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1421.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1422.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1423.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1424.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1425.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1426.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1427.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1428.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1429.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1430.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1431.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1432.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1433.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	4 
1434.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1435.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1436.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1437.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1438.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1439.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1440.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1441.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1442.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1443.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1444.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1445.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1446.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1447.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1448.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1449.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1450.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1451.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1452.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1453.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1454.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1455.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1456.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1457.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1458.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1459.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1460.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1461.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1462.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1463.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1464.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1465.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1466.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1467.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1468.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1469.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1470.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1471.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1472.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	4 
1473.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1474.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1475.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1476.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1477.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1478.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1479.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1480.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1481.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1482.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1483.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1484.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1485.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1486.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1487.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1488.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1489.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1490.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1491.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1492.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1493.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1494.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1495.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1496.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1497.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1498.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1499.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
*1500.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 *
1501.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1502.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1503.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1504.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1505.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1506.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1507.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1508.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1509.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1510.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1511.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1512.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1513.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1514.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1515.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1516.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1517.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1518.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1519.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1520.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1521.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1522.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1523.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1524.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1525.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1526.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1527.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1528.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1529.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1530.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1531.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1532.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1533.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1534.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1535.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1536.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1537.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1538.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1539.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1540.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1541.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1542.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1543.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1544.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1545.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1546.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1547.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1548.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1549.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1550.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1551.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1552.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1553.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	3 
1554.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1555.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1556.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1557.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1558.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1559.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1560.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1561.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1562.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1563.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1564.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1565.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1566.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1567.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1568.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1569.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1570.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1571.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1572.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1573.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1574.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1575.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1576.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1577.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1578.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1579.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1580.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1581.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1582.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1583.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1584.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1585.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1586.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1587.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1588.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1589.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1590.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1591.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1592.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1593.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1594.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1595.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1596.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1597.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1598.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1599.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
*1600.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 *
1601.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1602.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1603.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1604.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1605.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1606.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1607.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1608.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1609.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1610.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1611.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1612.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1613.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1614.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1615.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1616.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1617.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1618.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1619.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1620.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1621.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1622.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1623.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1624.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1625.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1626.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1627.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1628.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1629.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1630.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1631.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1632.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1633.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1634.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1635.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1636.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1637.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1638.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1639.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1640.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1641.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1642.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1643.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1644.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1645.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1646.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1647.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1648.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1649.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1650.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1651.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1652.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1653.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1654.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1655.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1656.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	2 
1657.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1658.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1659.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1660.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1661.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1662.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1663.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1664.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1665.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1666.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1667.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1668.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1669.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1670.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1671.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1672.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1673.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1 
1674.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1675.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1676.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1677.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1678.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1679.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1680.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1681.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1682.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1683.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1684.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1685.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1686.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1687.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1688.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1689.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1690.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1691.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1692.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1693.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1694.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1695.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1696.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1697.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1698.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1699.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
*1700.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 *
1701.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1702.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1703.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1704.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1705.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1706.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1707.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1708.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1709.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1710.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1711.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1712.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1713.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1714.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1715.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1716.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1717.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1718.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1719.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1720.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1721.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1722.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1723.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1724.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1725.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1726.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1727.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1728.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1729.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1730.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1731.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1732.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1733.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1734.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1 
1735.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1736.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1737.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1738.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1739.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1740.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1741.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1742.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1743.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1744.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1745.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1746.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1747.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1748.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1749.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1750.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1751.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1752.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1753.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1754.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1755.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	1 
1756.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1757.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1758.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1759.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1760.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1761.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1762.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1763.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1764.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1765.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1 
1766.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1767.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1768.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1769.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1770.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1771.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1772.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1773.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1774.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1775.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1776.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1777.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1778.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1779.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1780.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1781.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1782.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1783.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1784.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1785.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1786.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1787.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2062
2.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1518
3.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1512
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1280
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1168
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1028
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	956
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	898
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3070
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2955
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1885
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1698
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1531
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1400
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1137
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1124



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cherubini (7 Jan. 2016)

1. Alyssa Arce
2. Alexandra Daddario
3. Kelly Brook
4. Sophia Thomalla
5. Trieste Kelly Dunn
6. Julia Görges
7. Vanessa Mai
8. Henrike Fehrs
9. Lena Gercke
10. Ida Engvoll
10. Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen
10. Nadine Menz


----------



## brian69 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Januar 2016*

*
1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Heather Graham
2. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 


*4. Katheryn Winnick
5. Eva Green
6. Rachel Weisz*




 

 

 

*
7. Rosamund Pike
8. Camilla Belle
9. Jordana Brewster
10. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 

 

 
*

...und noch ein paar hübsche 10. Platz Cover!!!!

Charlize Theron, Emmy Rossum, Hayley Atwell, Jenna Dewan,
Jennifer Morrison, Kate Beckinsale, Paula Patton & Stana Katic*




 

 

 

 


 

 

 

​


----------



## Walt (7 Jan. 2016)

Frohes neues Jahr, hier ist Walts erste Wertung des Jahres 2016

1. Lena Gercke





2. Jennifer Love Hewitt





3. Nadine Menz





4. Felicitas Woll





5. Yana Gercke





6. Nora Koppen





7. Sophie Marceau





8.Alyssa Milano





9. Iris Mareike Steen 





10. Valentina Pahde


----------



## Ralf1972 (11 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Sylvie Meis
4.	Jennifer Knäble
5.	Lindsay Vonn
6.	Mareile Höppner
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Kamilla Senjo
9.	Karen Webb
10.	Nazan Eckes


----------



## Cav (14 Jan. 2016)

Mein Ranking für Jänner 2016: 

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alicia Vikander




3. Kimberley Garner 




4. Lena Gercke




5. Sara Sampaio




6. Angie Harmon 




7. Jordana Brewster




8. Alex Morgan




9. Jenna Dewan und Emmanuelle Chriqui




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Izabel Goulart




10. Janina Uhse




10. Jakelyne Oliveira, BR, 20.01.93 in Rondonópolis/BR




10. Judith Rakers




10. Heather Graham


​


----------



## dcmer (15 Jan. 2016)

1. Emma Watson
2. Keira Knightley
3. Nora Tschirner
4. Lena Meyer-Landruth
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Yvonne Pferrer
7. Janina Uhse
8. Zooey Deschanel
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Jan. 2016)

1. Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2. Susanne Kronzucker
3. Eva Mähl
4. Anja Petzold und Anja Heyde
5. Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
6. Miriam Lange
7. Frauke Ludowig
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Sandra Thier
10. Annette Betz


----------



## RockingSheep (19 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Don Sven (19 Jan. 2016)

Januar

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Janina Uhse





4. Olivia Burkhart





5. Muriel Baumeister





6. Nadine Menz





7. Jeanette Biedermann





8. Britt Hagedorn





9. Anna Lena Class, geb. 1981 in München





10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## mattze87 (20 Jan. 2016)

1.Evangeline Lilly
2.Katy Perry
3.Liv Tyler
4.Kristen Stewart
5.Scarlett Johansson
6.Bridget Regan
7.Rose Leslie
8.Lena Meyer Landrut
9.Kate Bekinsale
10.Margot Robbie


----------



## zupfer (22 Jan. 2016)

1. Nina Menz
2. Judith Rakers
3. Nadine Krüger
4. Katja Riemann
5. Inka Schneider
6. Sophie Schütt
7. Isabel Varell
8. Annika Kipp
9. Annette Frier
10. Claudia Kleinert


----------



## Anakin (25 Jan. 2016)

1. India Summer
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Katy Perry
4. Georgia Jones
5. Alina Merkau
6. Allie Haze
7. Kaylani Lei
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Selena Gomez
10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## ch2004 (26 Jan. 2016)

Mein Voting für den *Januar 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Alina Merkau
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Romy Hiller
7. Maira Rothe
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kristina Lüdke
10.Jessica Speth


----------



## dabi (26 Jan. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Ana Ivanovic
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Jessica Biel
7.Adriana Lima
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.jana Ina Zarrella
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## Schweizer (27 Jan. 2016)

Jänner 2016

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Kaya Scodelario
Emmy Rossum
Mila Kunis
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Sarah Gadon
Leigh Lezark
Heather Graham

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## Devilfish (27 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams / Ariana Grande


 

 

3. Demi Lovato


 

4. Taylor Swift


 

5. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Selena Gomez


 

8. Hilary Duff


 

9. Miley Cyrus


 

10. Miranda Cosgrove / Vanessa Hudgens


 

​*


----------



## StefanKa (28 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nadine Menz





3. Tina Weirather





4. Nora Koppen





5. Olivia Burkhart





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Jessica Ginkel





8. Gabriela Soukalova





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Sarah Tkotsch





10. Sophie Schütt





10. Susan Höcke


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Jan. 2016)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Ilse DeLange*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Lily James*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Saoirse Ronan, IRL, 12.04.1994 in New York, USA*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Kimberley Crossman*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Jan. 2016)

1. Vanessa Mai
2. Helene Fischer
3. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
4. Eva Green
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Jana Kramer
7. Stefanie Giesinger
8. Alicia Vikander
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2016)

Januar 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

 
Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Lindsay Ellingson
Miranda Kerr
Madison Reed
Barbara Palvin
Irina Shayk
Pia Toscano
Victoria Justice
Natasha Poly


----------



## pofgo (31 Jan. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Toolman (31 Jan. 2016)

Januar Voting:

1. Martha Hunt
2. Josephine Skriver
3. Petra Nemcova
4. Hannah Ferguson
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Jessica Alba
7. Sara Sampaio
8. Lindsay Ellingson
9. Natalie Portman
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2016)

Hier meine Januarwertung 2016:

1. Hayley Atwell 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Alicia Vikander​


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.01.2016 22:11 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3089 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2994 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2079 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1894 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1717 
6.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1534 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1523 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1522 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1403 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1280 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241 
14.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1193 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1144 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1143 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1103 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1045 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	964 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	953 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	900 
22.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
23.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	872 
24.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	859 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	809 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	808 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	771 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	758 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	727 
32.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	695 
33.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	687 
34.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	687 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	684 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	677 
37.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
38.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	674 
39.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	672 
40.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	657 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	653 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	624 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	614 
45.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
46.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	595 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	576 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	575 
49.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
50.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
51.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	533 
53.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
54.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	530 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	529 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	524 
57.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	516 
58.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	513 
59.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	505 
60.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	501 
62.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	496 
63.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
64.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	486 
65.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	485 
66.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	482 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	476 
68.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
69.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
70.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	455 
71.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
72.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	443 
74.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	440 
75.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	437 
76.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
77.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
78.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	412 
79.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	411 
80.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
81.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	406 
82.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	406 
83.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	405 
84.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
85.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	400 
87.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
88.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	395 
89.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
90.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	384 
92.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	374 
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	364 
94.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	364 
95.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	362 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	361 
97.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	360 
98.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	360 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
*100.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 *
101.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	350 
102.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	348 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	345 
104.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	343 
105.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	335 
106.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
107.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	329 
108.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
109.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	326 
110.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
112.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
113.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
114.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	321 
115.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
116.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	319 
117.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	309 
119.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
121.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	304 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	295 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
130.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
131.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
132.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
133.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
134.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	284 
136.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	277 
137.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
138.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	275 
139.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
140.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	270 
141.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
142.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	266 
143.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
144.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	262 
145.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	262 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	258 
147.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	256 
148.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
149.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	255 
150.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	253 
151.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	247 
152.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	246 
153.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	244 
154.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
155.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	234 
156.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	234 
157.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
158.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	229 
159.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
160.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	228 
161.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	227 
162.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	222 
163.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	220 
164.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
165.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	217 
167.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	217 
168.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
169.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
170.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	209 
171.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
172.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
173.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	208 
174.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	207 
175.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
176.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
177.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	202 
178.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	202 
179.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	201 
180.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	201 
181.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
182.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
183.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	198 
184.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	196 
185.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	196 
186.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	195 
187.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
188.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
189.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	190 
191.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 
192.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
193.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
194.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	188 
195.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
196.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
197.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	183 
198.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	182 
199.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	181 
*200.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	181 *
201.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	180 
202.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
203.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	178 
204.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
205.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
206.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
207.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	176 
208.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
209.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	175 
210.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	175 
211.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	174 
212.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
213.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
214.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
215.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
216.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
217.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
218.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
219.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
220.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
221.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
222.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
223.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	166 
224.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	166 
225.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	165 
226.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
227.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	162 
228.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	159 
229.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
230.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	158 
231.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	157 
232.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
233.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
234.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
235.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
236.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	152 
237.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	152 
238.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
239.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	150 
240.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
241.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
242.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	146 
243.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
244.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	144 
245.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	143 
246.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
247.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	142 
248.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	142 
249.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
250.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
251.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
252.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	140 
253.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	140 
254.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	140 
255.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	139 
256.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	139 
257.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	138 
258.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
259.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
260.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
261.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	137 
262.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	135 
263.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	135 
264.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
265.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	133 
266.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	131 
267.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	130 
268.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
269.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	130 
270.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	130 
271.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	130 
272.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	129 
273.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
274.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
275.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	128 
276.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	128 
277.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
278.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
279.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	126 
280.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	126 
281.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
282.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	124 
283.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	124 
284.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	123 
285.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
286.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
287.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	122 
288.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	122 
289.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
290.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	121 
291.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	120 
292.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
293.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	117 
294.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
295.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
296.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	116 
297.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
298.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
299.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	115 
*300.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 *
301.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	113 
302.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	112 
303.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
304.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
305.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
306.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
307.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	109 
308.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
309.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	109 
310.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	107 
311.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
312.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
313.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
314.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
315.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
316.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
317.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
318.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
319.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
320.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
321.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	102 
322.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
323.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	100 
324.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	100 
325.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
326.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
327.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	98 
328.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
329.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
330.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
331.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
332.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	96 
333.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	96 
334.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
335.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	95 
336.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
337.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
338.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
339.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
340.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	93 
341.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
342.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
343.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
344.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
345.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
346.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
347.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
348.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
349.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	89 
350.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
351.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	89 
352.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	89 
353.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	89 
354.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
355.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
356.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	88 
357.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	87 
358.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
359.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
360.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
361.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
362.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	84 
363.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
364.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
365.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
366.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
367.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	82 
368.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	82 
369.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
370.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	80 
371.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
372.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
373.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
374.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
375.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	79 
376.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
377.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	79 
378.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
379.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
380.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
381.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
382.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	78 
383.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
384.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	78 
385.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
386.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
387.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	77 
388.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	77 
389.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
390.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
391.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
392.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
393.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
394.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
395.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	75 
396.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	75 
397.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
398.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
399.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
*400.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 *
401.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
402.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
403.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	72 
404.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	72 
405.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
406.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	72 
407.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
408.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
409.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	71 
410.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
411.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	70 
412.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
413.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
414.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	69 
415.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
416.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	68 
417.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
418.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
419.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	68 
420.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	68 
421.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
422.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
423.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
424.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
425.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
426.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	65 
427.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
428.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	64 
429.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
430.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
431.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
432.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
433.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
434.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
435.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
436.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
437.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
438.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
439.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
440.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	60 
441.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
442.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	60 
443.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	60 
444.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	59 
445.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
446.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	59 
447.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
448.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
449.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	59 
450.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
451.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
452.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
453.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	58 
454.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
455.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
456.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
457.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
458.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	56 
459.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
460.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
461.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
462.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
463.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
464.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
465.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	55 
466.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
467.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
468.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
469.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	53 
470.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
471.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
472.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
473.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
474.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
475.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	53 
476.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
477.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
478.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
479.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
480.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
481.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
482.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
483.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
484.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
485.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
486.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	51 
487.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
488.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	51 
489.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	51 
490.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
491.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
492.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	50 
493.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
494.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	49 
495.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
496.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
497.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
498.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	47 
499.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
*500.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 *
501.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
502.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
503.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
504.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
505.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
506.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
507.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
508.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	46 
509.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
510.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	45 
511.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
512.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
513.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
514.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
515.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
516.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
517.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
518.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
519.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
520.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
521.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	44 
522.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	44 
523.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
524.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
525.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
526.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
527.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
528.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
529.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
530.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
531.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	42 
532.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	42 
533.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
534.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
535.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
536.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	41 
537.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
538.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
539.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
540.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
541.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
542.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	40 
543.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
544.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
545.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
546.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	38 
547.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
548.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
549.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
550.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	38 
551.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
552.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
553.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
554.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
555.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
556.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
557.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
558.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
559.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
560.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
561.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
562.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
563.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
564.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
565.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
566.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	37 
567.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
568.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
569.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
570.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	36 
571.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	36 
572.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
573.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	36 
574.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
575.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
576.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
577.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	35 
578.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
579.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
580.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
581.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
582.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
583.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
584.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
585.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
586.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
587.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
588.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
589.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	34 
590.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
591.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
592.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
593.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
594.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
595.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
596.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
597.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
598.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
599.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
*600.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 *
601.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
602.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	32 
603.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
604.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
605.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
606.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
607.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	32 
608.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
609.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
610.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
611.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
612.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
613.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
614.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	31 
615.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
616.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
617.	Nicole Meyer,	D(?),	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D(?),	31 
618.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
619.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
620.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
621.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
622.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
623.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
624.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
625.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
626.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
627.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
628.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
629.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
630.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
631.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
632.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
633.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
634.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
635.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	29 
636.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
637.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
638.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
639.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
640.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	29 
641.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
642.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
643.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	29 
644.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
645.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
646.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	29 
647.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
648.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
649.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	28 
650.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
651.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
652.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
653.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
654.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
655.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
656.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
657.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
658.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
659.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
660.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
661.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
662.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
663.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
664.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
665.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	27 
666.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
667.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
668.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
669.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
670.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
671.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
672.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
673.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
674.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
675.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
676.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
677.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
678.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	25 
679.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
680.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	25 
681.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
682.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
683.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
684.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
685.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
686.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
687.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
688.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	25 
689.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
690.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
691.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
692.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
693.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
694.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
695.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
696.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
697.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	24 
698.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
699.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
*700.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 *
701.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
702.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
703.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
704.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
705.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
706.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
707.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
708.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
709.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
710.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
711.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
712.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	23 
713.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
714.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
715.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
716.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
717.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
718.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
719.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
720.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
721.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
722.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
723.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
724.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
725.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
726.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
727.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
728.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
729.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
730.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
731.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
732.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
733.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
734.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
735.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
736.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
737.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
738.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
739.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
740.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
741.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
742.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
743.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
744.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
745.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
746.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
747.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
748.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
749.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	21 
750.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
751.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
752.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
753.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
754.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
755.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
756.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
757.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
758.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
759.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	20 
760.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
761.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
762.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
763.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
764.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
765.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
766.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
767.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
768.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
769.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
770.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
771.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
772.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
773.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
774.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
775.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
776.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
777.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
778.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
779.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
780.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
781.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
782.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
783.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
784.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
785.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
786.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
787.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
788.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
789.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
790.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
791.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
792.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
793.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
794.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
795.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
796.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
797.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
798.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
799.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
*800.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	18 *
801.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
802.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
803.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
804.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
805.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
806.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
807.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
808.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
809.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
810.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
811.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
812.	Diana,of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
813.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	17 
814.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
815.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
816.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
817.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
818.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
819.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
820.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
821.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	17 
822.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	17 
823.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
824.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
825.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	17 
826.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
827.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
828.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
829.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
830.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	16 
831.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
832.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
833.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
834.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
835.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
836.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
837.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
838.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
839.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
840.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
841.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
842.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
843.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
844.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
845.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
846.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
847.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
848.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
849.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
850.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
851.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
852.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	15 
853.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
854.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
855.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
856.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
857.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
858.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
859.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
860.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
861.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
862.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
863.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
864.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
865.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
866.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
867.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
868.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
869.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
870.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
871.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
872.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
873.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
874.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
875.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
876.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
877.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
878.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
879.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
880.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
881.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
882.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
883.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
884.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
885.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
886.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
887.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
888.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
889.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
890.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
891.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
892.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
893.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
894.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
895.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
896.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
897.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	14 
898.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
899.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
*900.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 *
901.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
902.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
903.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
904.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
905.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
906.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
907.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
908.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
909.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
910.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
911.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
912.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
913.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
914.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
915.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
916.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
917.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
918.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
919.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
920.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
921.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13	
921.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	13 
922.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
923.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
924.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
925.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
926.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
927.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
928.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
929.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
930.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
931.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
932.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
933.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
934.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
935.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
936.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
937.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
938.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
939.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
940.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
941.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
942.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
943.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
944.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
945.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	12 
946.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
947.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
948.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
949.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
950.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
951.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
952.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
953.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
954.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
955.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
956.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
957.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
958.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
959.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	12 
960.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
961.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
962.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
963.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
964.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
965.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
966.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
967.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
968.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
969.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
970.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
971.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
972.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
973.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
974.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
975.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
976.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
977.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
978.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
979.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	11 
980.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
981.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
982.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
983.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
984.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	11 
985.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
986.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
987.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
988.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
989.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
990.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
991.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
992.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
993.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
994.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
995.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
996.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
997.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
998.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
999.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
*1000.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 *
1001.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1002.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
1003.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1004.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1005.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1006.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1007.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1008.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1009.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1010.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1011.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1012.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1013.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1014.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1015.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1016.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1017.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1018.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1019.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1020.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1021.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1022.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1023.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1024.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1025.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1026.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1027.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1028.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1029.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1030.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1031.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1032.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	10 
1033.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1034.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1035.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1036.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1037.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1038.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1039.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1040.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1041.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1042.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1043.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1044.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1045.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1046.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1047.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1048.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1049.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1050.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1051.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1052.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1053.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1054.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1055.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1056.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1057.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1058.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1059.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1060.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1061.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1062.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1063.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1064.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	9 
1065.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1066.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1067.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1068.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1069.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1070.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1071.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1072.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1073.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1074.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1075.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1076.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1077.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1078.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1079.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1080.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	9 
1081.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1082.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1083.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1084.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1085.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1086.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1087.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1088.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1089.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1090.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1091.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1092.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1093.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1094.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1095.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1096.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1097.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1098.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1099.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
*1100.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 *
1101.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1102.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1103.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1104.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1105.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1106.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1107.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1108.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1109.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1110.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1111.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1112.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1113.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1114.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1115.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1116.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1117.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1118.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1119.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1120.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1121.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1122.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1123.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1124.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1125.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1126.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1127.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1128.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1129.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1130.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1131.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1132.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1133.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1134.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1135.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1136.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1137.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1138.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1139.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1140.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1141.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1142.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1143.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1144.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1145.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1146.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1147.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1148.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1149.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1150.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1151.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1152.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1153.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1154.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1155.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1156.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1157.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1158.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1159.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1160.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1161.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1162.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1163.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1164.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1165.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1166.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1167.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1168.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1169.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1170.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1171.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1172.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1173.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1174.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1175.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1176.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1177.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1178.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1179.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1180.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1181.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1182.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1183.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1184.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1185.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1186.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1187.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1188.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1189.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1190.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1191.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1192.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1193.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1194.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1195.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1196.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1197.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1198.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1199.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	8 
*1200.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 *
1201.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1202.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1203.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1204.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1205.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1206.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1207.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1208.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1209.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1210.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1211.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1212.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1213.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1214.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1215.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1216.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1217.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1218.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1219.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1220.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1221.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1222.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1223.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1224.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1225.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1226.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1227.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1228.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1229.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1231.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1232.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1233.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	7 
1234.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	7 
1235.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1236.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1237.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1238.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1239.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	7 
1240.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1241.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1242.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1243.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1244.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1245.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1246.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1247.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1248.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1249.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1250.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1251.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1252.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1253.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1254.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1255.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	7 
1256.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1257.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1258.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1259.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1260.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1261.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1262.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1263.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1264.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1265.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1266.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1267.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1268.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1269.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1270.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1271.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1272.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1273.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1274.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1275.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1276.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1277.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1278.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1279.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1280.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1281.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1282.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	7 
1283.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1284.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1285.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1286.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1287.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1288.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6	 
1289.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1290.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1291.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1292.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1293.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1294.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1295.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1296.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1297.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1298.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1299.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
*1300.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 *
1301.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1303.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1304.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1305.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1306.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1307.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1308.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1309.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1310.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1311.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1312.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1313.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1314.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1315.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1316.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1317.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1318.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1319.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1320.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1321.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1322.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1323.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1324.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1325.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1326.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1327.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1328.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1329.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1330.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1331.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1332.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1333.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1334.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1335.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1336.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1337.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1338.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1339.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1340.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1341.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1342.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1343.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1344.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1345.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1346.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1347.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1348.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1349.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1350.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1351.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1352.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1353.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1354.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1355.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1356.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1357.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1358.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1359.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1360.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1361.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1362.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1363.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1364.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1365.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1366.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1367.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1368.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1369.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1370.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1371.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1372.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1373.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1374.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1375.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1376.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1377.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1378.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1379.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1380.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1381.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1382.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1383.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1384.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1385.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1386.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1387.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1388.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1389.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1390.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1391.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1392.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1393.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1394.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1395.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1396.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1397.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1398.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1399.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
*1400.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 *
1401.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1402.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1403.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1404.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1405.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1406.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1407.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1408.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1409.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1410.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1411.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1412.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1413.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1414.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1415.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1416.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1417.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1418.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1419.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1420.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1421.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1422.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1423.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1424.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1425.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1426.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1427.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1428.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1429.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1430.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1431.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1432.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1433.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1434.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1435.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1436.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1437.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1438.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1439.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1440.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1441.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1442.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1443.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1444.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1445.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1446.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1447.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1448.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1449.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1450.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1451.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1452.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1453.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1454.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1455.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1456.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1457.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1458.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1459.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1460.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1461.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1462.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1463.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1464.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1465.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1466.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1467.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1468.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1469.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1470.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1471.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1472.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1473.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1474.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1475.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1476.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1477.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1478.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1479.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1480.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1481.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1482.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1483.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1484.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1485.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1486.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1487.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1488.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1489.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1490.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1491.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1492.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1493.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1494.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1495.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1496.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1497.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1498.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1499.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
*1500.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 *
1501.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1502.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1503.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1504.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1505.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1506.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1507.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1508.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1509.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1510.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1511.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1512.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1513.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1514.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1515.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1516.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1517.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1518.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1519.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1520.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1521.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1522.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1523.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1524.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1525.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1526.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1527.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1528.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1529.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1530.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1531.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1532.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1533.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1534.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1535.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1536.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1537.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1538.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1539.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1540.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1541.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1542.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1543.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1544.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1545.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1546.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	3 
1547.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1548.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1549.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1550.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1551.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1552.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1553.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	3 
1554.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1555.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1556.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1557.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1558.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1559.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1560.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	3 
1561.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1562.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1563.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1564.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1565.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1566.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1567.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1568.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1569.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1570.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1571.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1572.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1573.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1574.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1575.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1576.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1577.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1578.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1579.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1580.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1581.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	3 
1582.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1583.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1584.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1585.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1586.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1587.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1588.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1589.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1590.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1591.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1592.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1593.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1594.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1595.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1596.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1597.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1598.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1599.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
*1600.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 *
1601.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1602.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1603.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1604.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1605.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1606.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1607.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1608.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1609.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1610.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1611.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1612.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1613.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1614.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1615.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1616.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1617.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1618.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1619.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1620.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1621.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1622.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1623.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1624.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1625.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1626.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1627.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1628.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1629.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1630.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1631.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1632.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1633.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1634.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1635.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1636.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1637.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1638.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1639.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1640.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1641.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1642.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1643.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1644.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1645.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1646.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1647.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1648.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1649.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	2 
1650.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1651.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1652.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1653.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1654.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1655.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1656.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1657.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1658.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1659.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1660.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1661.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1662.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1663.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1664.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1665.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1666.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1667.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1668.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1669.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1670.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1671.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1672.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1673.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1674.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1675.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1676.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1677.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1678.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1679.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1680.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1681.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1682.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1683.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1684.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1685.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1686.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1687.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1688.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1689.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1690.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1691.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1692.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1693.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1694.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1695.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1696.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1697.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1698.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1699.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
*1700.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 *
1701.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1702.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1703.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1704.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1705.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1706.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1707.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1708.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1709.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1710.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1711.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1712.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1713.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1714.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1715.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1716.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1717.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1718.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1719.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1720.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1721.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1722.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1723.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1724.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1725.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1726.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1727.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1728.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1729.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1730.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1731.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1732.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1733.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1734.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1735.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1736.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1737.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1738.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1739.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1740.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1741.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1742.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1743.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1744.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1745.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1746.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1747.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1748.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1749.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1750.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1751.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1752.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1753.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1754.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1755.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1756.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1757.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1758.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1759.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1760.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1761.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1762.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1763.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1764.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1765.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1766.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1767.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1768.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1769.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1770.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1771.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1772.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1773.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1774.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1775.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1776.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1777.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1778.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1779.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1780.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1781.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1782.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1783.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1784.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1785.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1786.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1787.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1788.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1789.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1790.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1791.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1792.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1793.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1794.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1795.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1796.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1797.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1798.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1799.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2079
2.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1523
3.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1522
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1280
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1193
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1045
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	964
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	900
10.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3089
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	2994
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1894
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1717
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1534
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1403
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1241
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1144
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1143



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2016)

Februar 2016

01 Taylor Swift
02 Kaley Cuocu
03 Chloe Moretz
04 Kristen Stewart
05 Selena Gomez
06 Emma Watson
07 Victoria Justice
08 Avril Lavigne
09 Merel Bechtold, NL, 27.02.1992 in Blaricum/NL
10 Charlotte Wessels​


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2016)

(Entschuldigung über die so viele 10. platzierte. Januar war ein sehr starkes Monat).

Februar 2016

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 
2. Saoirse Ronan


 

 

 

 
3. Gillian Anderson


 

 

 

 
4. Kate Winslet


 

 

 
5. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
6. Cate Blanchett


 

 

 
7. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 

 
8. Kristen Stewart


 

 

 
9. Kirsten Dunst


 

 
10. Bryce Dallas Howard


 

 
10. Christina Hendricks


 

 
10. Julianne Moore


 

 
10. Lily James


 

 
10. Nicole Kidman


 

 
10. Rooney Mara & Kate Mara


 

 

 
10. Anne Hathaway


 
10. Bella Thorne


 
10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Jessica Chastain


 
10. Liv Tyler


 
10. Tina Fey


​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Feb. 2016)

*Februar Voting*

1.) Angelique Kerber 
2.) Alina Merkau 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Selena Gomez 
5.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
6.) Angela Finger Erben 
7.) Caroline Wozniacki 
8.) Zooey Deschanel 
9.) Victoria Justice 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## STF (1 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016:
1 Sandra Thier
2 Angelique Kerber
3 Anne Igartiburu
4 Silvia Laubenbacher
5 Jennifer Aniston
6 Maria Furtwängler
7 Marie Bäumer
8 Sabrina Staubitz
9 Gisele Bündchen
10 Beth Behrs


----------



## Cherubini (1 Feb. 2016)

1. Nadine Menz
2. Kelly Brook
3. Rebecca Mir
4. Annemarie Eilfeld
5. Dominika Cibulkova
6. Nikki Bella
7. Alejandra Guilmant
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Judith Neumann
10. Verena Altenberger


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Feb. 2016)

1. Laura Dünnwald
2. Sandra Thier
3. Birgit Klaus
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Kamilla Senjo
6. Sabine Sauer
7. Marlen Neuenschwander
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Patricia Küll
10. Inka Schneider
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Afefan (1 Feb. 2016)

1. Roberta Bieling
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Julia Görges
4. Aline von Drateln
5. Dorothea Wierer (I, 03.04.1990 in Bruneck/I)
6. Larissa Marolt
7. Emma Watson
8. Rose Leslie
9. Marlene Lufen
10.Miriam Gössner
10. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Susanne Tockan


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2016)

*1. Hayley Williams*




2. Chloe Moretz
3. Daisy Ridley
4. LaFee
5. Stefanie Heinzmann
6. Isabel Zimmerman alias Honeyball (Youtuberin)
7. Kristen Stewart
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Taylor Swift
10. Rita Ora


----------



## maggi77 (1 Feb. 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Monicca Belucci
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Sophia Thomalla
6. Aislyne Horgan Wallace
7. Lauren Pope
8. Katie Price
9. Mariah Carey
10.Micaela Schäfer


----------



## tort3 (1 Feb. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Janina Uhse
3. Emma Watson
4. Sarah Engels
5. Angelina Heger
6. Sophia Thomalla
7. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
8. Lena Gercke
9. Helene Fischer
10. Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## hsvmann (1 Feb. 2016)

*02 / 16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## tino2003 (1 Feb. 2016)

Februar:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Walt (2 Feb. 2016)

Hier ist Walts Wertung im Februar 2016:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Angelique Kerber







3. Linda Marlen Runge






4. Nadine Menz






5. Anneke Dürkopp






6. Suzan Anbeh






7. Lena Terlau






8. Jessica Höötmann






9. Miriam Gössner






10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Feb. 2016)

Februar Voting

1. Alina Merkau
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Mila Kunis
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Angelique Kerber
6. Lena Gercke
7. Annika Kipp
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Helene Fischer
10. Serena Salecker


----------



## Cav (2 Feb. 2016)

Mein Ranking für Februar 2016

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alicia Vikander




3. Sara Sampaio 


 

4. Lena Gercke




5. Angie Harmon




6. Kimberley Garner 




7. Jordana Brewster


 

8. Alessandra Ambrosio




9. Alex Morgan




10. Susan Hoecke




10. Allison Stokke


​


----------



## ManuN (2 Feb. 2016)

Feb 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Vanessa Mai	
6. Steffi Brungs	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Sandra Schneiders	
9. Julia Kleine	
10. Elena Bruhn	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## JohnDaniels (3 Feb. 2016)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Lena Gercke*
4. Tina Ruland
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Julia Görges
7. Amelie Klever
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Sophie Marceau
10. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Ralf1972 (3 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Catherine Mountbatten
3.	Annika Zimmermann
4.	Jennifer Knäble
5.	Sylvie Meis
6.	Aylin Tezel
7.	Mareille Höppner
8.	Barbara Schöneberger
9.	Frauke Ludowig
10.	Nazan Eckes


----------



## Don Sven (3 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Jessica Ginkel





3. Nadine Menz





4. Olivia Burkhart





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Jeanette Biedermann





7. Yana Gercke





8. Britt Hagedorn





9. Anna Lena Class





10. Muriel Baumeister


----------



## RoadDog (3 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. Victoria Justice
3. Beth Behrs
4. Chloe Bennet
5. A.J. Cook
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Emilia Clarke
9. Lily Collins
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## kamy (3 Feb. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	*


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Feb. 2016)

*Februar 2016



1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst​*


----------



## Anakin (5 Feb. 2016)

1. India Summer
2. Heisse Lola
3. Katy Perry
4. Alina Merkau
5. Georgia Jones
6. Lena Meyer Landrut
7. Angie Kerber
8. Selena Gomez
9. Veronika Klimovits
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## benedikt (6 Feb. 2016)

Mein Februar Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Irina Shayk
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Iris Kavka
06. Vanessa Fuchs
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Nicole Meyer (*1991, Südafrika)
09. Gigi Hadid
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Julie Henderson


----------



## congo64 (7 Feb. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes







2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Viviane Geppert



4.	Helene Fischer





5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (7 Feb. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.02.2016 10:52 Uhr *

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3139 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3055 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2079 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1937 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1735 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1539 
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1538 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1525 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1419 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1306 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1243 
14.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1200 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1162 
16.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1153 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1113 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1052 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	982 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	962 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	906 
22.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	882 
23.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
24.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	865 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	810 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	808 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	776 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	766 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	728 
32.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	711 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	705 
34.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	696 
35.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	687 
36.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	685 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	677 
38.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
39.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	672 
40.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	653 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	638 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	614 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	605 
46.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	587 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	580 
49.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	549 
51.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	542 
52.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
53.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	542 
54.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	540 
55.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
56.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
57.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	525 
58.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	523 
59.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
60.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	505 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	501 
62.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	499 
63.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	497 
64.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
65.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	492 
66.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	482 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	482 
68.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
69.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	472 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	468 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	447 
72.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	446 
74.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
75.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	440 
76.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
77.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	419 
79.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	418 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	414 
81.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	411 
82.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
83.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
84.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	405 
85.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
86.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	402 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	400 
88.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
89.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	394 
90.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
91.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
92.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	376 
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	370 
94.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	364 
95.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	364 
96.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	363 
97.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	360 
98.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	360 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
*100.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	353 *
101.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
102.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	350 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	348 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	345 
105.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	335 
106.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
107.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	332 
108.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
109.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	326 
110.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
111.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
112.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
113.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
114.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	323 
115.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
116.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	319 
117.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	313 
119.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	312 
120.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
121.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	295 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
130.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
131.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	287 
132.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
133.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
134.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
135.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
136.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	282 
137.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	281 
138.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
139.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
140.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
141.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	271 
142.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
143.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	268 
144.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
145.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
146.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	263 
147.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	262 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	260 
149.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	256 
151.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	251 
152.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	247 
153.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	245 
154.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
155.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	235 
156.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	234 
157.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	233 
158.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
159.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
160.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	228 
161.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	227 
162.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	227 
163.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	224 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	221 
165.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
166.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	220 
167.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
168.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	216 
169.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
170.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	213 
171.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	211 
172.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
173.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
174.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
175.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	205 
176.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
177.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	203 
179.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	202 
180.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
181.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	201 
182.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	201 
183.	Kelly Kelly “Barbie” Blank,	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
184.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
185.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	197 
186.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	195 
187.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
188.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
189.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	192 
190.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	190 
192.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
193.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	189 
194.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 
195.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	188 
196.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
197.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	187 
198.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
199.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
*200.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	183 *
201.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	183 
202.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	182 
203.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	182 
204.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
205.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
206.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	176 
207.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
208.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
209.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
210.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	175 
211.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
212.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
213.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	174 
214.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
215.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
216.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
217.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
218.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
219.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
220.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	167 
221.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
222.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	166 
223.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
224.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	166 
226.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
227.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	165 
228.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	162 
229.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	159 
230.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
231.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	158 
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
233.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
234.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	156 
235.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
236.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
237.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	154 
238.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
239.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	151 
240.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
241.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
242.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
243.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	148 
244.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
245.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	147 
246.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
247.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
248.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	143 
249.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	143 
250.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	143 
251.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
252.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	142 
253.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	141 
254.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	141 
255.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	140 
256.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
257.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	139 
258.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
259.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
260.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	138 
261.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	137 
262.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	137 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
264.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	135 
265.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	134 
266.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
267.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	134 
268.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	133 
269.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	132 
270.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	131 
271.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	131 
272.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
273.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
274.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
275.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	129 
276.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	128 
277.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
278.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
279.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	127 
280.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
281.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	125 
282.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
283.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
284.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	124 
285.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	124 
286.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
287.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	123 
288.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	123 
289.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	122 
290.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
291.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	121 
292.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
293.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	120 
294.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
295.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
296.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	117 
297.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
298.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
299.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
*300.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 *
301.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	115 
302.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	115 
303.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	113 
304.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
305.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
306.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
307.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	110 
308.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	109 
309.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
310.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	109 
311.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
312.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
313.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	106 
314.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	106 
315.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	105 
316.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
317.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	104 
318.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
319.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
320.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
321.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
322.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
323.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
324.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
325.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
326.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
327.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
328.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
329.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
330.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
331.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
332.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
333.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
334.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
335.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	95 
336.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
337.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	95 
338.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	94 
339.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
340.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	94 
341.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
342.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
343.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
344.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
345.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
346.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
347.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
348.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	91 
349.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
350.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
351.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
352.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
353.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	89 
354.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	89 
355.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	89 
356.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
357.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	89 
358.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
359.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
360.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	87 
361.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
362.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	86 
363.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
364.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
365.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	85 
366.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	84 
367.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	84 
368.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
369.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	83 
370.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	83 
371.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
372.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
373.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
374.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	82 
375.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
376.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
377.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
378.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
379.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
380.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
381.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
382.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
383.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
384.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
385.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
386.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
387.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	78 
388.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	78 
389.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	78 
390.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
391.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
392.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
393.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	77 
394.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
395.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	77 
396.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
397.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
398.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
399.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
*400.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 *
401.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
402.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	75 
403.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	75 
404.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
405.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
406.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
407.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
408.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
409.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
410.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	73 
411.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
412.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	72 
413.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
414.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
415.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	71 
416.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
417.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
418.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
419.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
420.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
421.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
422.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	67 
423.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
424.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
425.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	66 
426.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
427.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
428.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	65 
429.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
430.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	65 
431.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
432.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
433.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	64 
434.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	64 
435.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
436.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
437.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
438.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
439.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
440.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
441.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
442.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
443.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
444.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	60 
445.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	60 
446.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
447.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
448.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
449.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
450.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
451.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
452.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	59 
453.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
454.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
455.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
456.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
457.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	58 
458.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
459.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
460.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
461.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
462.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
463.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
464.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
465.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
466.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
467.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
468.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	54 
470.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
471.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
472.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	54 
473.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
474.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
475.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
476.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	53 
477.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
478.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
479.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
480.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
481.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
482.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	53 
483.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
484.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
485.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
486.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
487.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
488.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
489.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
490.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	51 
491.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	51 
492.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
493.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
494.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
495.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
496.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
497.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	49 
498.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
499.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	48 
*500.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	48 *
501.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
502.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
503.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	47 
504.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	47 
505.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
506.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
507.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
508.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
509.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
510.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
511.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	47 
512.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
513.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
514.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
515.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
516.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
517.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
518.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
519.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
520.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	45 
521.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
522.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
523.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
524.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
525.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
526.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
527.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
528.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
529.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
530.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
531.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
532.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
533.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
534.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
535.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
536.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
537.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	42 
538.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	42 
539.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	41 
540.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
541.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
542.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
543.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
544.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
545.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
546.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
547.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
548.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
549.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
550.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
551.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	38 
552.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
553.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
554.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
555.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
556.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
557.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
558.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
559.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	38 
560.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	37 
561.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
562.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
563.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
564.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
565.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
566.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
567.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
568.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
569.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
570.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
571.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
572.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	36 
573.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
574.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
575.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
576.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
577.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	36 
578.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
579.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
580.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
581.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
582.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
583.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
584.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
585.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
586.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
587.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
588.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	34 
589.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	34 
590.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
591.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
592.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
593.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
594.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
595.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
596.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
597.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
598.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
599.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
*600.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 *
601.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
602.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
603.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	33 
604.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	33 
605.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
606.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
607.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
608.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	32 
609.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
610.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
611.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	32 
612.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
613.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
614.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
615.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
616.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
617.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
618.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
619.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
620.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
621.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
622.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
623.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
624.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
625.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
626.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	30 
627.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
628.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
629.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
630.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
631.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
632.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
633.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
634.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
635.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
636.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
637.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
638.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
639.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	29 
640.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
641.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
642.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	29 
643.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
644.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
645.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
646.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
647.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
648.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
649.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
650.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
651.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
652.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
653.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
654.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	28 
655.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
656.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
657.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
658.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
659.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
660.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
661.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
662.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
663.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
664.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
665.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
666.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
667.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
668.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
669.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
670.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
671.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	26 
672.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
673.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
674.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
675.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
676.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
677.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
678.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
679.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
680.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
681.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	25 
682.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
683.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
684.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
685.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
686.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
687.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
688.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
689.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
690.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
691.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	25 
692.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
693.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	24 
694.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
695.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
696.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
697.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
698.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
699.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
*700.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 *
701.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
702.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
703.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
704.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
705.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
706.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
707.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
708.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
709.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
710.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
711.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
712.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
713.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
714.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
715.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
716.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
717.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
718.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
719.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
720.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
721.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
722.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
723.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
724.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
725.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
726.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
727.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
728.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
729.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
730.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
731.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
732.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
733.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
734.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
735.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
736.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
737.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
738.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
739.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
740.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
741.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
742.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
743.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
744.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
745.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
746.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
747.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
748.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
749.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
750.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	21 
751.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
752.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
753.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
754.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
755.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
756.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
757.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
758.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
759.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
760.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
761.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
762.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
763.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
764.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
765.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
766.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
767.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
768.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
769.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19	 
770.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
771.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
772.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
773.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
774.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
775.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
776.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
777.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
778.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
779.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
780.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
781.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
782.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
783.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
784.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
785.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
786.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
787.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
788.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
789.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
790.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
791.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
792.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
793.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
794.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
795.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
796.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
797.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
798.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	18 
799.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
*800.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 *
801.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
802.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
803.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
804.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
805.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
806.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
807.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
808.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
809.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
810.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
811.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
812.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
813.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	17 
814.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
815.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
816.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	17 
817.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
818.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
819.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
820.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
821.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
822.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
823.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
824.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	17 
825.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
826.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
827.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
828.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
829.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
830.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
831.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
832.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
833.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
834.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
835.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
836.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
837.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
838.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
839.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
840.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
841.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
842.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
843.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
844.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
845.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	16 
846.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
847.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
848.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
849.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
850.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
851.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
852.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
853.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
854.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
855.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
856.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
857.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
858.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
859.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
860.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
861.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
862.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
863.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
864.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
865.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
866.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
867.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
868.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
869.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
870.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
871.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
872.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
873.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
874.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
875.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
876.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
877.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
878.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
879.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
880.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
881.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
882.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
883.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
884.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
885.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
886.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
887.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
888.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
889.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
890.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
891.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
892.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
893.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
894.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
895.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	14 
896.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
897.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
898.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
899.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
*900.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 *
901.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
902.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
903.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
904.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
905.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
906.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
907.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
908.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
909.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
910.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
911.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
912.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
913.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
914.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
915.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
916.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
917.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
918.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
919.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
920.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
921.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
922.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
923.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
924.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
925.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
926.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
927.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
928.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
929.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	13 
930.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
931.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	13 
932.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
933.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
934.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
935.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
936.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
937.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
938.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
939.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
940.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
941.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
942.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
943.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
944.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
945.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
946.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
947.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
948.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
949.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
950.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
951.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	12 
952.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
953.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
954.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
955.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	12 
956.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
957.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
958.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
959.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
960.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
961.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
962.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
963.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
964.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
965.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
966.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
967.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
968.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
969.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
970.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
971.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
972.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
973.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
974.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
975.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
976.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
977.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
978.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
979.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
980.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
981.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
982.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
983.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
984.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
985.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
986.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
987.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
988.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
989.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
990.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
991.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
992.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
993.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
994.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
995.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
996.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
997.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
998.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
999.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
*1000.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 *
1001.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1002.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1003.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1004.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1005.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1006.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	11 
1007.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1008.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1009.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1010.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1011.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1012.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1013.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1014.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1015.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1016.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1017.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1018.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1019.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1020.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1021.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1022.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1023.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1024.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1025.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1026.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1027.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1028.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1029.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1030.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1031.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1032.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1033.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1034.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1035.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1036.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	10 
1037.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1038.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1039.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1040.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1041.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1042.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1043.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1044.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1045.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1046.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1047.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1048.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1049.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1050.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1051.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1052.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1053.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1054.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1055.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1056.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1057.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1058.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1059.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1060.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1061.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1062.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1063.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1064.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1065.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1066.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1067.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1068.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1069.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1070.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1071.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1072.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1073.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1074.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1075.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1076.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1077.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1078.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1079.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1080.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1081.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1082.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1083.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1084.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1085.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1086.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1087.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1088.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1089.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1090.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1091.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1092.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1093.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1094.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1095.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1096.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1097.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1098.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1099.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
*1100.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 *
1101.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1102.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1103.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1104.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1105.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1106.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1107.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1108.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1109.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1110.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1111.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1112.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1113.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1114.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1115.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1116.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1117.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1118.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1119.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1120.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1121.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1122.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1123.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1124.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1125.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1126.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1127.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1128.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1129.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1130.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1131.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1132.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1133.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1134.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1135.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1136.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1137.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1138.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1139.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1140.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1141.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1142.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1143.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1144.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1145.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1146.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1147.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1148.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1149.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1150.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1151.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1152.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	8 
1153.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1154.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1155.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1156.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1157.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1158.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1159.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1160.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1161.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1162.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1163.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1164.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1165.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1166.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	8 
1167.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1168.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1169.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1170.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1171.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1172.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1173.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1174.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1175.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1176.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1177.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1178.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1179.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1180.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1181.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1182.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1183.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1184.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1185.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1186.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1187.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1188.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1189.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1190.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1191.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1192.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1193.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1194.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1195.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1196.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1197.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1198.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1199.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
*1200.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 *
1201.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1202.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1203.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1204.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1205.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1206.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1207.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1208.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1209.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1210.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1211.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1212.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1213.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1214.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1215.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1216.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1217.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1218.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1219.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1220.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1221.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1222.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1223.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1224.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1225.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1226.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1227.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1228.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1229.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1230.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1231.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1232.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1233.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1234.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1235.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1236.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1237.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1238.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1239.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1240.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1241.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1242.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1243.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1244.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1245.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1246.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1247.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1248.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1249.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	7 
1250.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1251.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1252.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1253.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1254.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1255.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1256.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1257.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1258.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1259.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1260.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1261.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1262.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1263.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1264.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1265.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	7 
1266.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1267.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1268.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1269.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1270.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	7 
1271.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	7 
1272.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1273.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1274.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1275.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1276.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1277.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1278.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1279.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1280.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1281.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1282.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1283.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1284.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1285.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1286.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1287.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1288.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1289.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1290.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1291.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1292.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1293.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1294.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1295.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1296.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1297.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1298.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6	 
1299.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
*1300.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 *
1301.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1302.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1303.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1304.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1305.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1306.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1307.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1308.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1309.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1310.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1311.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1312.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1313.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1314.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1315.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1316.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1317.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1318.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1319.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1320.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1321.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1322.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1323.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1324.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1325.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1326.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1327.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1328.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1329.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1330.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1331.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1332.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1333.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1334.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1335.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1336.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	6 
1337.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1338.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1339.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1340.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1341.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1342.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1343.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1344.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1345.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1346.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1347.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1348.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1349.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1350.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1351.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1352.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1353.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1354.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1355.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1356.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1357.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1358.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1359.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1360.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1361.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1362.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1363.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1364.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1365.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1366.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1367.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1368.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1369.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1370.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1371.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1372.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1373.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1374.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1375.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1376.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1377.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1378.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1379.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1380.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1381.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1382.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1383.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1384.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1385.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1386.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1387.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1388.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1389.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1390.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1391.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1392.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1393.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1394.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1395.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1396.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1397.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	5 
1398.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1399.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
*1400.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 *
1401.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1402.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1403.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1404.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1405.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1406.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1407.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1408.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1409.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1410.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1411.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1412.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1413.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1414.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1415.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1416.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1417.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1418.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1419.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1420.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1421.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1422.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1423.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1424.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1425.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1426.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1427.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1428.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1429.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1430.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1431.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1432.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1433.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5	 
1434.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1435.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1436.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1437.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1438.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1439.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1440.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1441.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1442.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1443.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1444.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1445.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1446.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1447.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1448.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1449.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1450.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1451.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1452.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1453.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1454.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1455.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1456.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1457.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1458.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1459.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1460.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1461.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1462.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1463.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1464.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1465.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1466.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1467.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1468.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1469.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1470.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1471.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1472.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1473.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1474.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1475.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1476.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1477.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1478.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1479.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1480.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1481.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1482.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1483.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1484.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1485.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1486.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1487.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1488.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1489.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1490.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1491.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1492.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1493.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1494.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1495.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1496.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1497.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1498.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1499.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
*1500.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 *
1501.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1502.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1503.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1504.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1505.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1506.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1507.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1508.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1509.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1510.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1511.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1512.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1513.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1514.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1515.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1516.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1517.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1518.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1519.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1520.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1521.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1522.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1523.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1524.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1525.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1526.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1527.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1528.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1529.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1530.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1531.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1532.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1533.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1534.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1535.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1536.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1537.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1538.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1539.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1540.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1541.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1542.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1543.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1544.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1545.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1546.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1547.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1548.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1549.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1550.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1551.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1552.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1553.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1554.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1555.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1556.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1557.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1558.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1559.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1560.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1561.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1562.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	3 
1563.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1564.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1565.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1566.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1567.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1568.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1569.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	3 
1570.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1571.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1572.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1573.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1574.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1575.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1576.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1577.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1578.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1579.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1580.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1581.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1582.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1583.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1584.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1585.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1586.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1587.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1588.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1589.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1590.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1591.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1592.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1593.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1594.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1595.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1596.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1597.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1598.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1599.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
*1600.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 *
1601.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1602.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1603.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1604.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1605.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1606.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1607.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1608.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1609.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1610.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1611.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1612.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1613.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1614.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1615.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1616.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1617.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1618.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1619.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1620.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1621.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1622.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1623.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1624.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	2 
1625.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1626.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1627.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1628.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1629.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1630.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1631.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1632.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1633.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1634.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	2 
1635.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1636.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1637.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1638.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1639.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1640.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	2 
1641.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1642.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1643.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1644.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1645.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1646.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1647.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1648.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1649.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1650.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1651.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1652.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1653.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1654.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1655.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1656.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1657.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1658.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1659.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1660.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1661.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1662.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1663.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1664.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1665.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1666.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1667.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1668.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1669.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1670.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1671.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1672.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1673.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1674.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1675.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1676.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1677.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1678.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1679.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1680.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1681.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1682.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1683.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1684.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1685.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1686.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1687.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1688.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1689.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1690.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1691.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1692.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1693.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1694.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1695.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1696.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1697.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1698.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1699.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
*1700.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 *
1701.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1702.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1703.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1704.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1705.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1706.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1707.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1708.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1709.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1710.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1711.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1712.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1713.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1714.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1715.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1716.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1717.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1718.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1719.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1720.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1721.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1722.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1723.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1724.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1725.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1726.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1727.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1728.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1729.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1730.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1731.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1732.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1733.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1734.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1735.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1736.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1737.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1738.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1739.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1740.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1741.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1742.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1743.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1744.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1745.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1746.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1747.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1748.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1749.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1750.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1751.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1752.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1753.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1754.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1755.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1756.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1757.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1758.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1759.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1760.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1761.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1762.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1763.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1764.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1765.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1766.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1767.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1768.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1769.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1770.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1771.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1772.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1773.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1774.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1775.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1776.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1777.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1778.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1779.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1780.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1781.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1782.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1783.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1784.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1785.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1786.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1787.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1788.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1789.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1790.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1791.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1792.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1793.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1794.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1795.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1796.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1797.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1798.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1799.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 ...	1 
*1800.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 *
1801.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1802.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1803.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1804.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1805.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1806.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1807.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1808.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2079
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1539
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1525
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1306
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1200
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1052
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	982
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	906
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	882

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3139
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3055
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1937
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1735
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1538
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1419
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1243
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1162
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1153



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (7 Feb. 2016)

Mein Voting für den *Februar 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Alina Merkau
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Romy Hiller
7. Maira Rothe
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Kristina Lüdke
10.Jessica Speth


----------



## brian69 (7 Feb. 2016)

*Februar 2016*

*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Katheryn Winnick*




 




*4. Heather Graham 5. Alexandra Daddario 6. Camilla Belle*




 

 

 


*7. Emilia Clarke 8. Jenna Dewan 9. Paula Patton 10. Jordana Brewster*




 

 

 

 


*Zugabe, Zugabe, Zugabe*




*
OK, OK noch ein paar 10. Plätze 


Charlize Theron, Emmy Rossum, Eva Green Hayley Atwell,
Jennifer Morrison, Kate Beckinsale, Lily Collins, Stana Katic*




 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Feb. 2016)

mein Februar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Susanne Kronzucker
3.) Anja Petzold und Anja Heyde
4.) Susan Link
5.) Susanne Tockan
6.) Bella Lesnik
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Anja Marks-Schilffahrt
9.) Frauke Ludowig und Cornelia Wehmeyer
10.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## RockingSheep (22 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Feb. 2016)

*Februar-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 


6. Natalie Dormer
7. Katheryn Winnick
8. Victoria Justice
9. Jessica Alba
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Schweizer (27 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Sarah Gadon
Mila Kunis
Leigh Lezark
Heather Graham

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Feb. 2016)

Same Procedure as Last Month

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Ilse DeLange*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Lily James*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Saoirse Ronan*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Kimberley Crossman*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (28 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016

1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Ariana Grande / Stefanie Heinzmann


 

 

4. Demi Lovato


 

5. Taylor Swift


 

6. Hilary Duff


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Selena Gomez


 

9. Carly Rae Jepsen


 

10. Lafee / Miranda Cosgrove / Vanessa Hudgens


 

 

​


----------



## StefanKa (29 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Nadine Menz






3. Tina Weirather






4. Iris Mareike Stehen






5. Jessica Ginkel





6. Gabriela Soukalova






7. Sarah Tkotsch






8. Sophie Schütt






9. Susan Hoecke





10. Lindsey Vonn


----------



## Toolman (29 Feb. 2016)

1. Josephine Skriver
2. Petra Nemcova
3. Hannah Ferguson
4. Martha Hunt
5. Sandra Kubicka
6. Jessica Alba
7. Sara Sampaio
8. Kate Beckinsale
9. Bar Refaeli
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## MetalFan (29 Feb. 2016)

Februar 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Hannah Davis
Miranda Kerr
Blake Lively
Nina Agdal
Irina Shayk
Pia Toscano
Alessandra Ambrosio
Natasha Poly


----------



## Hehnii (29 Feb. 2016)

Hier meine Februarwertung 2016:

1. Hayley Atwell  


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Emily Osment
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (29 Feb. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 29.02.2016 23:05 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3157 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3065 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2084 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1937 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1735 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1539 
7.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1538 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1532 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1419 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1306 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1243 
14.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1225 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1173 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1162 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1113 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1052 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	989 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	962 
21.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	906 
22.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	900 
23.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
24.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	865 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	810 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	808 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	776 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	769 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	728 
32.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	714 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	709 
34.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	702 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	696 
36.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	688 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	687 
38.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	684 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	653 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	638 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	614 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	605 
46.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	592 
48.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	587 
49.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	549 
51.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	549 
52.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	542 
54.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
55.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	540 
56.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
57.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	532 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	525 
59.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
60.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	505 
61.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	501 
62.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	499 
63.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	499 
64.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	498 
65.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	482 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	482 
68.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
69.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
70.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	472 
71.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	450 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	447 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	446 
74.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
75.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	445 
76.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
77.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	419 
79.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	418 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	414 
81.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	411 
82.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	411 
83.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
84.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	406 
85.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
86.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	402 
88.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
89.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
90.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	394 
91.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
92.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	376 
93.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	376 
94.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	373 
95.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	370 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	364 
97.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	363 
98.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	361 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
*100.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	353 *
101.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
102.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	350 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	348 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	348 
105.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	343 
106.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	342 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	334 
108.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
109.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
110.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	326 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	325 
112.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
113.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
114.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
115.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
116.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
117.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	313 
119.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	312 
120.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
121.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	306 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	295 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
130.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
131.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
132.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	287 
133.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
134.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
135.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
136.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	282 
137.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	281 
138.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
139.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	276 
140.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
141.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
142.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
143.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	268 
144.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	268 
145.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
146.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
147.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	264 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	260 
149.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	259 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	256 
151.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
152.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	251 
153.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	245 
154.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	244 
155.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
156.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	242 
157.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	237 
158.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	235 
159.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	233 
160.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	231 
161.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
162.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	227 
163.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	224 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	221 
165.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
166.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	220 
167.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
168.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	216 
169.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
170.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	213 
171.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	211 
172.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
173.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	209 
174.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
175.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
176.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	205 
177.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
178.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
179.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	203 
180.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	203 
181.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
182.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	202 
183.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	202 
184.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
185.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
186.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	197 
187.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	196 
188.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	195 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
190.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
191.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	192 
192.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	192 
193.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
194.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
195.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 
196.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
197.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	189 
198.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
199.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	185 
*200.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 *
201.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	183 
202.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	183 
203.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	183 
204.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	182 
205.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	182 
206.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
207.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
208.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
209.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
210.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
211.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
212.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
213.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
214.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
215.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	172 
216.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
217.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
218.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	171 
219.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
220.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
221.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
222.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	167 
223.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
224.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	166 
226.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	166 
227.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
228.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	165 
229.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	164 
230.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
231.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	158 
232.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	158 
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
234.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
235.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	156 
236.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
237.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
238.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	154 
239.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
240.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
241.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
242.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
243.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	148 
244.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
245.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	147 
246.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
247.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	147 
248.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
249.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	143 
250.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
251.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	143 
252.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	143 
253.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	143 
254.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	143 
255.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
256.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	141 
257.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	141 
258.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	140 
259.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
260.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
261.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
262.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	137 
263.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	137 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
265.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	136 
266.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	135 
267.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	134 
268.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	134 
269.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
270.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	134 
271.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	133 
272.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	132 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	131 
274.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	130 
275.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
276.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
277.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	129 
278.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
279.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
280.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	128 
281.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
282.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	127 
283.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
284.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
285.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	127 
286.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
287.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	125 
288.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	124 
290.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	124 
291.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
292.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	123 
293.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
294.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
295.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	121 
296.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	120 
297.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	118 
298.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
299.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
*300.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 *
301.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
302.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
303.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
304.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	115 
305.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	113 
306.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
307.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
308.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
309.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	109 
310.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
311.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
312.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	108 
313.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
314.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	106 
315.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	106 
316.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	105 
317.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
318.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
319.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
320.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
321.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
323.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
324.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
325.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
326.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
327.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	102 
328.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
329.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
330.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
331.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	99 
332.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	99 
333.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
334.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
335.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	97 
336.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
337.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
338.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
339.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	95 
340.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
341.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
342.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
343.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
344.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
345.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
346.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
347.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	92 
348.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	91 
349.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
350.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
351.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
352.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
353.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
354.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
355.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
356.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
357.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	89 
358.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
359.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
360.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	87 
361.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	87 
362.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
363.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	86 
364.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
365.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
366.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	85 
367.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	84 
368.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	84 
369.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
370.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	83 
371.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
372.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	83 
373.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
374.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
375.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
376.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
377.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	80 
378.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
379.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
380.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
381.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
382.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	79 
383.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
384.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
385.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
386.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
387.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
388.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	78 
389.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
390.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
391.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	78 
392.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
393.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	77 
394.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	77 
395.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	77 
397.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
398.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
399.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
*400.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 *
401.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	75 
402.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
403.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
404.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	74 
405.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
406.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
407.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
408.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
409.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
410.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	73 
411.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	72 
412.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
413.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
414.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
415.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	71 
416.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	71 
417.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
418.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
419.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
420.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
421.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
422.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
423.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	67 
424.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	67 
425.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
426.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	66 
427.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
428.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
429.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
430.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
431.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	65 
432.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
433.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	64 
434.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	64 
435.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
436.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
437.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
438.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
439.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
440.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
441.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
442.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
443.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
444.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
445.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
446.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	60 
447.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	60 
448.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
449.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	60 
450.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
451.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
452.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
453.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
454.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
455.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
456.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
457.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
458.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	58 
459.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
460.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
461.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
462.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
463.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
464.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
465.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
466.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
467.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
468.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	54 
470.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
471.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	54 
472.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
473.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
474.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
475.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	53 
476.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	53 
477.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
478.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
479.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
480.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
481.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
482.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
483.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	53 
484.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
485.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
486.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
487.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
488.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
489.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
490.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
491.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
492.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
493.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	51 
494.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
495.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
496.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
497.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	49 
498.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
499.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	49 
*500.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	48 *
501.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	48 
502.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
503.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
504.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	47 
505.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
506.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
507.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	47 
508.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	47 
509.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
510.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
511.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
512.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	47 
513.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
514.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
515.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
516.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
517.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	46 
518.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
519.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
520.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
521.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
522.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
523.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
524.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
525.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
526.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
527.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
528.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
529.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
530.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
531.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	43 
532.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	43 
533.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
534.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
535.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
536.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
537.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	42 
538.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
539.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
540.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	41 
541.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
542.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
543.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
544.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
545.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
546.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
547.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
548.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	39 
549.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
550.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
551.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
552.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
553.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
554.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
555.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
556.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
557.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
558.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
559.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
560.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	38 
561.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	38 
562.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
563.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
564.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
565.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
566.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
567.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
568.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
569.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
570.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
571.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
572.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	37 
573.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	36 
574.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
575.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	36 
576.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
577.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
578.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
579.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
580.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
581.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
582.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
583.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
584.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
585.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
586.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
587.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
588.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	34 
589.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
590.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
591.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
592.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
593.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
594.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
595.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	34 
596.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
597.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
598.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
599.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
*600.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 *
601.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
602.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
603.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
604.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
605.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
606.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	33 
607.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
608.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
609. Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	33 
610.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
611.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
612.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
613.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
614.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
615.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
616.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
617.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
618.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
619.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
620.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	32 
621.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
622.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
623.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
624.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
625.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
626.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
627.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
628.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
629.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
630.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
631.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
632.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
633.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
634.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
635.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
636.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
637.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
638.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
639.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
640.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
641.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
642.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
643.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
644.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
645.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
646.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
647.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
648.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	29 
649.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
650.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
651.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
652.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
653.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
654.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
655.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
656.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
657.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	28 
658.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
659.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	28 
660.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
661.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
662.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
663.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
664.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
665.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
666.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
667.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
668.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
669.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
670.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
671.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
672.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	26 
673.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
674.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
675.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
676.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
677.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	26 
678.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
679.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
680.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
681.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
682.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
683.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
684.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
685.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
686.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
687.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
688.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	25 
689.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
690.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
691.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
692.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
693.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
694.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
695.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
696.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
697.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
698.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
699.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
*700.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 *
701.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
702.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
703.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
704.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
705.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
706.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
707.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
708.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
709.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
710.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
711.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
712.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
713.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
714.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
715.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
716.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
717.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
718.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
719.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
720.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
721.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
722.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
723.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
724.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
725.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
726.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
727.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
728.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
729.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
730.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
731.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
732.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
733.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
734.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
735.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
736.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
737.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
738.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
739.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
740.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
741.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
742.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
743.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	21 
744.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
745.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
746.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
747.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
748.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	21 
749.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
750.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
751.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
752.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
753.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
754.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
755.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
756.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
757.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
758.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
759.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
760.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
761.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
762.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
763.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
764.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
765.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
766.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
767.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
768.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
769.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
770.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
771.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
772.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
773.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
774.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
775.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
776.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
777.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
778.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
779.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
780.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
781.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
782.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
783.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	19 
784.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
785.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
786.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
787.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
788.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
789.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
790.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	19 
791.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
792.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
793.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	18 
794.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
795.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
796.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
797.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
798.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
799.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
*800.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 *
801.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
802.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
803.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
804.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
805.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
806.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
807.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
808.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
809.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
810.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
811.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
812.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
813.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
814.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
815.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
816.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
817.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
818.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
819.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
820.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
821.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
822.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	17 
823.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	17 
824.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
825.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
826.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
827.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
828.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
829.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
830.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
831.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
832.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
833.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
834.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
835.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
836.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
837.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
838.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
839.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
840.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
841.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
842.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
843.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
844.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
845.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
846.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
847.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
848.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
849.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	16 
850.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
851.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
852.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
853.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
854.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
855.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
856.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
857.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
858.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
859.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
860.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
861.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
862.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
863.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
864.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
865.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
866.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
867.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
868.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
869.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
870.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
871.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
872.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
873.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
874.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
875.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
876.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
877.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
878.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
879.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	15 
880.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	15 
881.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
882.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
883.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
884.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
885.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	15 
886.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	15 
887.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
888.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
889.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
890.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
891.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
892.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
893.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
894.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
895.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
896.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
897.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
898.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
899.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
*900.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 *
901.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
902.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
903.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
904.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
905.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
906.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
907.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
908.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
909.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
910.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
911.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
912.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
913.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
914.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
915.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
916.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
917.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
918.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
919.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
920.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
921.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
922.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
923.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
924.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
925.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
926.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
927.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
928.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
929.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
930.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
931.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
932.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
933.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
934.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
935.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	13 
936.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
937.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
938.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
939.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
940.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
941.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
942.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
943.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
944.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
945.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
946.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
947.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
948.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
949.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
950.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
951.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
952.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
953.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
954.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
955.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
956.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
957.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
958.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
959.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
960.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
961.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
962.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
963.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
964.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
965.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
966.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
967.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
968.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
969.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	12 
970.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
971.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
972.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
973.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
974.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
975.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
976.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
977.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
978.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
979.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
980.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
981.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	11 
982.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
983.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
984.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
985.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
986.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
987.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
988.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
989.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
990.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
991.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
992.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
993.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
994.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
995.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
996.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
997.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
998.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
999.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
*1000.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 *
1001.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1002.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1003.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1004.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1005.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1006.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1007.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1008.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1009.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1010.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1011.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1012.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1013.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1014.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1015.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1016.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1017.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1018.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1019.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1020.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1021.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1022.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1023.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1024.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1025.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1026.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	10 
1027.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1028.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1029.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1030.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1031.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1032.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1033.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1034.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1035.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	10 
1036.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1037.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1038.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1039.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1040.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1041.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1042.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1043.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1044.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1045.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1046.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1047.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1048.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1049.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1050.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1051.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1052.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1053.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1054.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1055.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1056.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1057.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1058.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1059.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1060.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1061.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1062.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1063.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	10 
1064.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1065.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1066.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1067.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1068.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1069.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1070.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1071.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1072.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1073.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1074.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1075.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1076.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1077.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1078.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1079.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1080.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1081.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1082.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1083.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1084.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1085.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1086.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1087.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1088.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1089.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1090.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1091.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1092.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1093.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1094.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1095.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1096.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1097.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1098.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1099.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
*1100.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 *
1101.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1102.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1103.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1104.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1105.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1106.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1107.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1108.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1109.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1110.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1111.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1112.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1113.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1114.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1115.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1116.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1117.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1118.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1119.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1120.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1121.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1122.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1123.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1124.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1125.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1126.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1127.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1128.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1129.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1130.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1131.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1132.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1133.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1134.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1135.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1136.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1137.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1138.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1139.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1140.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1141.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1142.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1143.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1144.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1145.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1146.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1147.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1148.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1149.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1150.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1151.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1152.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1153.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1154.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1155.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1156.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1157.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1158.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1159.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1160.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1161.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1162.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1163.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1164.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1165.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1166.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1167.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1168.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1169.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1170.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1171.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1172.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1173.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1174.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1175.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1176.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1177.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1178.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1179.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1180.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1181.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1182.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1183.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1184.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1185.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1186.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1187.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	8 
1188.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1189.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1190.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1191.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1192.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1193.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1194.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1195.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1196.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1197.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1198.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1199.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
*1200.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 *
1201.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1202.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1203.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1204.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1205.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1206.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1207.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1208.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1209.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1210.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1211.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1212.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1213.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1214.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1215.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1216.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1217.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1218.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1219.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1220.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	8 
1221.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1222.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1223.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1224.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1225.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1226.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1227.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	7 
1228.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1229.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1230.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1231.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1232.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1233.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1234.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1235.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1236.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1237.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1238.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1239.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1240.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1241.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1242.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1243.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1244.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1245.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1246.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1247.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1248.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1249.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1250.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1251.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1252.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1253.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1254.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1255.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1256.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1257.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1258.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1259.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1260.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1261.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1262.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1263.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1264.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1265.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1266.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1267.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1268.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1269.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1270.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1271.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1272.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1273.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1274.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1275.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1276.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1277.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1278.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1279.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1280.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1281.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1282.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1283.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1284.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1285.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1286.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1287.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1288.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1289.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1290.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1291.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1292.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1293.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1294.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1295.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1296.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1297.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1298.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1299.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
*1300.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 *
1301.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1302.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1303.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1304.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1305.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1306.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1307.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1308.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1309.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1310.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1311.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1312.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1313.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1314.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1315.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1316.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1317.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	6 
1318.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1319.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1320.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1321.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1322.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1323.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1324.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1325.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1326.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1327.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1328.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	6 
1329.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1330.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1331.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1332.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1333.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1334.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1335.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1336.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1337.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1338.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1339.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1340.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1341.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1342.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1343.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1344.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1345.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1346.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1347.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1348.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1349.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1350.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1351.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1352.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1353.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1354.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1355.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1356.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1357.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1358.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1359.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1360.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1361.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1362.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1363.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1364.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1365.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1366.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1367.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1368.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1369.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1370.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1371.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1372.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1373.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1374.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1375.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1376.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1377.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1378.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1379.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1380.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1381.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1382.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1383.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1384.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1385.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1386.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1387.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1388.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1389.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1390.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1391.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1392.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1393.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1394.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1395.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1396.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1397.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1398.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1399.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
*1400.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 *
1401.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1402.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1403.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1404.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1405.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1406.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1407.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1408.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1409.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1410.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1411.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1412.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1413.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1414.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1415.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1416.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1417.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1418.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1419.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1420.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1421.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1422.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1423.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1424.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1425.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1426.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1427.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1428.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1429.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1430.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1431.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1432.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1433.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1434.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1435.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1436.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1437.	Bella Lesnik,	D, 5 
1438.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1439.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1440.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1441.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1442.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1443.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1444.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	4 
1445.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1446.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1447.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1448.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1449.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1450.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1451.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1452.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1453.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1454.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1455.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1456.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1457.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1458.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1459.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1460.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1461.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1462.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1463.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1464.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1465.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1466.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1467.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1468.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1469.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1470.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1471.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1472.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1473.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1474.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1475.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1476.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1477.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1478.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1479.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1480.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1481.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1482.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1483.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1484.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1485.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1486.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1487.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1488.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1489.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1490.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1491.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1492.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1493.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1494.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1495.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1496.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1497.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1498.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1499.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
*1500.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 *
1501.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1502.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1503.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1504.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1505.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1506.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1507.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1508.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1509.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1510.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1511.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1512.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1513.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1514.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1515.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1516.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1517.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1518.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1519.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1520.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1521.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1522.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1523.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1524.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1525.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1526.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1527.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1528.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1529.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1530.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1531.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1532.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1533.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1534.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1535.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1536.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1537.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1538.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	3 
1539.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1540.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1541.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1542.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1543.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1544.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1545.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1546.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1547.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1548.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1549.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1550.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1551.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1552.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1553.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1554.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1555.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1556.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1557.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1558.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1559.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1560.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1561.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1562.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1563.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1564.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1565.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1566.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1567.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1568.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1569.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1570.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1571.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1572.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1573.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1574.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1575.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1576.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1577.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1578.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1579.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1580.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1581.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1582.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1583.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1584.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1585.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1586.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1587.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1588.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1589.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1590.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1591.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1592.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1593.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1594.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1595.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1596.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1597.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1598.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1599.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
*1600.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D, 3 *
1601.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1602.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1603.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1604.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1605.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1606.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1607.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1608.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1609.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1610.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1611.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1612.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1613.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1614.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1615.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1616.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1617.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1618.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1619.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	2 
1620.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1621.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1622.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1623.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1624.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1625.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1626.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1627.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1628.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1629.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1630.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1631.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1632.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1633.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1634.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1635.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1636.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1637.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1638.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1639.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1640.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1641.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1642.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1643.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1644.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1645.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1646.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1647.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1648.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1649.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1650.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1651.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1652.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1653.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1654.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1655.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1656.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1657.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1658.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1659.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1660.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1661.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1662.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1663.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1664.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1665.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1666.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1667.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1668.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1669.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1670.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1671.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1672.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1673.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1674.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1675.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1676.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	2 
1677.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1678.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1679.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1680.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1681.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1682.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1683.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1684.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1685.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1686.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1687.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1688.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1689.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1690.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1691.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1692.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1693.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1694.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1695.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1696.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1697.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1698.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1699.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
*1700.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 *
1701.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1702.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1703.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1704.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1705.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1706.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1707.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1708.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1709.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1710.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1711.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1712.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1713.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1714.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1715.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1716.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1717.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1718.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1719.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1720.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1721.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1722.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1723.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1724.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1725.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1726.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1727.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1728.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1729.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1730.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1731.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1732.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1733.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1734.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1735.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1736.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1737.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1738.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1739.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1740.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1741.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1742.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1743.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1744.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1745.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1746.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1747.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1748.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1749.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1750.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1751.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1752.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1753.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1754.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1755.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1756.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1757.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1758.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1759.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1760.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1761.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1762.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1763.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1764.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1765.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1766.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1767.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1768.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1769.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1770.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1771.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1772.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1773.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1774.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1775.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1776.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1777.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1778.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1779.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1780.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1781.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1782.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1783.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1784.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1785.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1786.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1787.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1788.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1789.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1790.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1791.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1792.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1793.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1794.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1795.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1796.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1797.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1798.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1799.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
*1800.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 *
1801.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1802.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1803.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1804.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1805.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1806.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1807.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1808.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1809.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
*1810.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14, +03.09.06 in München	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2084
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1539
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1532
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1306
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1225
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1052
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	989
9.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	906
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	900

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3157
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3065
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1937
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1735
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1538
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1419
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1243
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1173
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1162



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gauloises2 (29 Feb. 2016)

Leute, Leute, Leute, die ältesten Funde des "Homo sapiens" sind etwa 400.000 Jahre alt. Genauso lange gibt es Frauen. Aber hier tauchen fast nur Frauen der letzten 10 auf. Irgendwas kann da doch nicht stimmen, oder?... Nehmt eure eigene Zeit nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Anakin (1 März 2016)

März Voting

1. India Summer
2. Lana Tailor
3. Lena Gercke
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Georgia Jones
6. Selena Gomez
7. Katy Perry
8. Kaylani Lei
9. Anna Heesch
10. Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2016)

Für März

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 
2. Cate Blanchett


 

 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 

 

 

 
4. Jennifer Lawrence


 

 

 

 
5. Saoirse Ronan


 

 

 
6. Kate Winslet


 

 

 
7. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 

 
8. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 

 
9. Penelope Cruz


 

 

 
10. Amy Adams


 

 
10. Anna Kendrick


 

 
10. Ashley Greene


 

 
10, Charlize Theron


 

 
10, Daisy Ridley


 

 
10. Jodie Foster


 

 
10. Liv Tyler


 

 
10. Margot Robbie


 

 
10. Natalie Dormer


 

 ​


----------



## STF (1 März 2016)

Mein März 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Ellenie Salvo Gonzales, 26.02.1979, Berlin
3. Susan Hoecke
4. Anne Igartiburu
5. Maria Furtwängler
6. Silvia Laubenbacher
7. Sabrina Staubitz
8. Patricia Küll
9. Marie Bäumer
10. Ulrike Frank


----------



## Cherubini (1 März 2016)

1. Alexandra Daddario
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Alyssa Arce
4. Kelly Brook
5. Lisa Tomaschewsky
6. Julia Görges
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Annemarie Eilfeld
9. Nikki Bella
10. Andrea Petkovic
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Vivien Wulf


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 März 2016)

*März Voting:*

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Jennifer Lawrence
5.) Olivia Wilde
6.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
7.) Caroline Wozniacki 
8.) Angelique Kerber 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 März 2016)

*März 2016​**
01 Taylor Swift
02 Alizee
03 Charlotte Wessels
04 Kristen Stewart
05 Emma Watson
06 Chloe Grace Moretz
07 Avril Lavigne
08 Hailee Steinfeld
09 Joanna Levesque
10 Merel Bechtold*​


----------



## Afefan (1 März 2016)

1. Annemarie Carpendale
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Aline von Drateln
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Dorothea Wierer
7. Andrea Petkovic
8. Susanne Tockan
9. Eva Imhof
10. Laura Dahlmeier
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Shakira


----------



## tino2003 (1 März 2016)

März:

*1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox*


----------



## ManuN (1 März 2016)

März 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vanessa Mai	
7. Steffi Brungs	
8. Sandra Schneiders	
9. Julia Kleine	
10. Elena Bruhn	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Emil Müller (2 März 2016)

März 2016, Frühling:

#1 Jule Gölsdorf
#2 Sandra Thier
#3 Mara Bergmann
#4 Laura Dünnwald
#5 Anja Reschke
#6 Sabine Sauer
#7 Birgit Klaus
#8 Marlen Neuenschwander
#9 Yve Fehring
#10 Sandra Schneiders


----------



## RoadDog (2 März 2016)

März 2016

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. Victoria Justice
3. Beth Behrs
4. Nina Dobrev
5. A.J. Cook
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Emilia Clarke
9. Katrina Bowden
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Death Row (3 März 2016)

*Special-Top 10 für die Biathlon-WM von 29.02.-13.03. in Oslo (NOR)*

*01. Miriam Gössner*, (* 21. Juni 1990 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen)




02. Maren Hammerschmidt, (* 24. Oktober 1989 in Frankenberg)
03. Franziska Hildebrand, (* 24. März 1987 in Halle (Saale)
04. Laura Dahlmeier, (* 22. August 1993 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen)
05. Franziska Preuß, (* 11. März 1994 in Wasserburg am Inn)
06. Luise Kummer, (* 29. Juni 1993 in Jena)
07. Dorothea Wierer, (* 3. April 1990 in Bruneck, Südtirol)
08. Gabriela Soukalová, (* 1. November 1989 in Jablonec nad Nisou)
09. Kaisa Mäkäräinen, (* 11. Januar 1983 in Ristijärvi)
10. Karolin Horchler, (* 9. Mai 1989 in Bad Arolsen)


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 März 2016)

*März 2016


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## tort3 (3 März 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrat



2. Angelina Heger



3. Janina Uhse



4. Sarah Engels



5. Taylor Swift



6. Emma Watson



7. Laura Lopez



8. Ann Kathrin Brömmel



9. Helene Fischer



10. Joelina Drews


----------



## Harry1982 (4 März 2016)

*März-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 


6. Natalie Dormer
7. Katheryn Winnick
8. Victoria Justice
9. Jessica Alba
10. Kate Beckinsale


Erstmal ein dickes Danke für die großartige Arbeit hier :thumbup:

Aber könnte man sich nicht mal auf *10* Damen beschränken? Warum manch einer das nicht schafft bleibt mir ein Rätsel?


----------



## benedikt (5 März 2016)

Meine März Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Irina Shayk
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Cara Delevingne
06. Iris Kavka
07. Vanessa Fuchs
08. NIcole Meyer
09. Izabel Goulart
10. Gigi Hadid
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## hsvmann (5 März 2016)

*03 / 16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Nina Dobrev	
8. Ariana Grande	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Quick Nick (6 März 2016)

März Voting

1. Alina Merkau
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Mila Kunis
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Lena Gercke
6. Victoria Justice 
7. Olivia Wilde
8. Chloe Bennet
9. Helene Fischer
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Annika Lau


----------



## JohnDaniels (6 März 2016)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Lena Gercke*
4. Tina Ruland
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Amelie Klever
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## congo64 (6 März 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes







2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer





4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Ashley Greene



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (6 März 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.03.2016 23:05 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3196 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3105 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2085 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1972 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1752 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1550 
7.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1539 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1536 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1439 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1332 
13.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
14.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1245 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1182 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1171 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1113 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1059 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1017 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	970 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	920 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	906 
23.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
24.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
25.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	865 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	815 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	808 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	777 
30.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	776 
31.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
32.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	728 
33.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	719 
34.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	717 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	704 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	696 
37.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	689 
38.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	684 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	653 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	650 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	647 
44.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
45.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	614 
46.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	598 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	597 
48.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
49.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	569 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	568 
51.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	547 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	546 
54.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
55.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
56.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
57.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	532 
58.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	526 
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	506 
60.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
61.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	505 
62.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	501 
63.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	499 
64.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	499 
65.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	495 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	492 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	482 
68.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	477 
69.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
71.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	452 
72.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	450 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	447 
74.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
75.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
76.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	427 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	425 
79.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
80.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	418 
81.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	414 
82.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	411 
83.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
84.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	406 
85.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
86.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	402 
88.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
89.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
90.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	394 
91.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
92.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	378 
93.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	376 
94.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	373 
95.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	370 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	368 
97.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	364 
98.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	361 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	358 
*100.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	356 *
101.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	351 
102.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
103.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	351 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	348 
105.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	348 
106.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	346 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	334 
108.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
109.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
110.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	326 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	325 
112.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	324 
113.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
114.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
115.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
116.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
117.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	317 
118.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
119.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	312 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	307 
121.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	295 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
128.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
129.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
130.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
131.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	287 
132.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
133.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	287 
134.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	287 
135.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
136.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	285 
137.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
138.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	285 
139.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
140.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
141.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	274 
142.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
143.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	268 
145.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	268 
146.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
147.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
148.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	264 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	262 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	258 
151.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
152.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
153.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	254 
154.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	246 
155.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
156.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	242 
157.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	240 
158.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	237 
159.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	237 
160.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
161.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	233 
162.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
163.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	225 
164.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	225 
165.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	224 
166.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	223 
167.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
168.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
169.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
170.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	213 
172.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
173.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	209 
174.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
175.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
176.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	205 
177.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
178.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
179.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	203 
180.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	203 
181.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
182.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	202 
183.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	202 
184.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
185.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
186.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	200 
187.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	198 
188.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	196 
189.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	195 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
191.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
192.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	192 
193.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
194.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	191 
195.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 
196.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	189 
197.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	189 
198.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
199.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
*200.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 *
201.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
202.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	183 
203.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	183 
204.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	183 
205.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	182 
206.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
207.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
208.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
209.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
210.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
211.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
212.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
213.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
214.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
215.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	173 
216.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	172 
217.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
218.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
219.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
220.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
221.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
222.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
223.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
224.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	166 
226.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	166 
227.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	165 
228.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
229.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	165 
230.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	164 
231.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	164 
232.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	163 
233.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	160 
234.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	158 
236.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
237.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
238.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
239.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	154 
240.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
241.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
242.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
243.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
244.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
245.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA, 147 
246.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
247.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	147 
248.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	147 
249.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	147 
250.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	147 
251.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
252.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	144 
253.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	144 
254.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
255.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
256.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	143 
257.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	143 
258.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
259.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	141 
260.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	140 
261.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	140 
262.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
263.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	139 
264.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
265.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
266.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	137 
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	136 
268.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	135 
269.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	135 
270.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	134 
271.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
272.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	134 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	132 
274.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	132 
275.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	132 
276.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
277.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
278.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
279.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
280.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	128 
281.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
282.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	127 
283.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
284.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
285.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	127 
286.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
287.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	125 
288.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	125 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	124 
290.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	124 
291.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
292.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	123 
293.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
294.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	122 
295.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	121 
296.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	121 
297.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	121 
298.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	120 
299.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	119 
*300.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 *
301.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
302.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
303.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
304.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
305.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
306.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	115 
307.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	113 
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	112 
309.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
310.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	112 
311.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
312.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	109 
313.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
314.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
315.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	108 
316.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
317.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
318.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
319.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
320.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
321.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
323.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
324.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
325.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
326.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
327.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	102 
328.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
329.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	101 
330.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
331.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	99 
332.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	99 
333.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	99 
334.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
335.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
336.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	97 
337.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
338.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
339.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
340.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
341.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
342.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	95 
343.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
344.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	94 
345.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
346.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
347.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
348.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
349.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
350.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
351.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	92 
352.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
353.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
354.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
355.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
356.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
357.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
358.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	90 
359.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
360.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	89 
361.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
362.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	88 
363.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
364.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
365.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	87 
366.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	87 
367.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
368.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
369.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	85 
370.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	85 
371.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
372.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
373.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	85 
374.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
375.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
376.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
377.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
378.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	82 
379.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
380.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82 
381.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
382.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
383.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
384.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
385.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
386.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
387.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	79 
388.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
389.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
390.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
391.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
392.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	78 
393.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
394.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
395.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
396.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
397.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	77 
398.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	77 
399.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
*400.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 *
401.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	76 
402.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
403.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
404.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	75 
405.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
406.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
407.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	75 
408.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	75 
409.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
410.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
411.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
412.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	73 
413.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
414.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	73 
415.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	72 
416.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
417.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
418.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	71 
419.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
420.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
421.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
422.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
423.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	69 
424.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
425.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
426.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	68 
427.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
428.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	67 
429.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
430.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	66 
431.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
432.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
433.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
434.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
435.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	65 
436.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
437.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	65 
438.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	64 
439.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
440.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
441.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	63 
442.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
443.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
444.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
445.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
446.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
447.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
448.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
449.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
450.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	60 
451.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
452.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	60 
453.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
454.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
455.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
456.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
457.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
458.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
459.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
460.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
461.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
462.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
463.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
464.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
465.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
466.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	56 
467.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	55 
468.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
469.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
470.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	55 
471.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
472.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	55 
473.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
474.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
475.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
476.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	54 
477.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
478.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
479.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
480.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	53 
481.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
482.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
483.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
484.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
485.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
486.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
487.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
488.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
489.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	52 
490.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
491.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
492.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
493.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
494.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	52 
495.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	52 
496.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
497.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
498.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	51 
499.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	51 
*500.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 *
501.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
502.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
503.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
504.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	48 
505.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	48 
506.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
507.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
508.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
509.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
510.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
511.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
512.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
513.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
514.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
515.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
516.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
517.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	46 
518.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
519.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
520.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	45 
521.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
522.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
523.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
524.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
525.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
526.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
527.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
528.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
529.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
530.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
531.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	44 
532.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
533.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	43 
534.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	43 
535.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
536.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
537.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
538.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
539.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	42 
540.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
541.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
542.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
543.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
544.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
545.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
546.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
547.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
548.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	40 
549.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
550.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
551.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	39 
552.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	39 
553.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
554.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	39 
555.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
556.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
557.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	39 
558.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
559.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
560.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
561.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
562.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
563.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
564.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
565.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
566.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
567.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	37 
568.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
569.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
570.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
571.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
572.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
573.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
574.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
575.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	37 
576.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
577.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
578.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
579.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
580.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
581.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
582.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
583.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
584.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
585.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
586.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
587.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
588.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
589.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	35 
590.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
591.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
592.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
593.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	34 
594.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
595.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
596.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
597.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
598.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	34 
599.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
*600.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 *
601.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
602.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
603.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
604.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
605.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	33 
606.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
607.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
608.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
609.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
610.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
611.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
612.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	33 
613.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
614.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
615.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
616.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
617.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
618.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
619.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
620.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
621.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
622.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
623.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	31 
624.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
625.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
626.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
627.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
628.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
629.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
630.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
631.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
632.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
633.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
634.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
635.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
636.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
637.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
638.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
639.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
640.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
641.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
642.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
643.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
644.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
645.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
646.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
647.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
648.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
649.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
650.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
651.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
652.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	29 
653.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
654.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
655.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
656.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
657.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
658.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
659.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
660.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
661.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	28 
662.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
663.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
664.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
665.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
666.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
667.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
668.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
669.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	27 
670.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
671.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
672.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
673.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
674.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
675.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
676.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
677.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
678.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
679.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
680.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
681.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
682.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
683.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
684.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
685.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
686.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
687.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
688.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
689.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
690.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
691.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	25 
692.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
693.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
694.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
695.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
696.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
697.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
698.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
699.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
*700.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 *
701.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
702.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
703.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
704.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
705.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
706.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
707.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
708.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
709.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
710.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
711.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
712.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
713.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
714.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	23 
715.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
716.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
717.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
718.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
719.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
720.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
721.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
722.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
723.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
724.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
725.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
726.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
727.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
728.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
729.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
730.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
731.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
732.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
733.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
734.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
735.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
736.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
737.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
738.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
739.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
740.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
741.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
742.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
743.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
744.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
745.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
746.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
747.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
748.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
749.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
750.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
751.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
752.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
753.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	21 
754.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	21 
755.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
756.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
757.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	21 
758.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
759.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
760.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
761.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
762.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
763.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
764.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
765.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
766.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
767.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
768.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
769.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
770.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
771.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
772.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
773.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
774.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	19 
775.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
776.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
777.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
778.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
779.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
780.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
781.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
782.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
783.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
784.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
785.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
786.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
787.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
788.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	19 
789.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
790.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
791.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
792.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
793.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
794.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
795.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	19 
796.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
797.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
798.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
799.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
*800.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 *
801.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	18 
802.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
803.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
804.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
805.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
806.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
807.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
808.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	18 
809.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
810.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18 
811.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
812.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
813.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
814.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
815.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
816.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
817.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
818.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
819.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
820.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
821.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
822.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
823.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
824.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
825.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
826.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
827.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
828.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
829.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
830.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
831.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
832.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
833.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
834.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
835.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
836.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
837.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
838.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
839.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
840.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
841.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
842.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
843.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
844.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
845.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
846.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
847.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
848.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
849.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
850.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
851.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
852.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
853.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
854.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
855.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
856.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
857.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
858.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
859.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
860.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
861.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
862.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
863.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
864.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
865.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
866.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
867.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
868.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
869.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
870.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
871.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
872.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
873.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
874.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
875.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
876.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
877.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
878.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
879.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
880.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
881.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
882.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	15 
883.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	15 
884.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
885.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
886.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
887.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
888.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	15 
889.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	15 
890.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
891.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
892.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
893.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
894.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
895.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
896.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
897.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
898.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
899.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
*900.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 *
901.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
902.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
903.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
904.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
905.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
906.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
907.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
908.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
909.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
910.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
911.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
912.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
913.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
914.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
915.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
916.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
917.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
918.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
919.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
920.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
921.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
922.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
923.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
924.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
925.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
926.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
927.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
928.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
929.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
930.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
931.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
932.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
933.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
934.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
935.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
936.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
937.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
938.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
939.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
940.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
941.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
942.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
943.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
944.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
945.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
946.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
947.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
948.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
949.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
950.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
951.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
952.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
953.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
954.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
955.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
956.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
957.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
958.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
959.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
960.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
961.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
962.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
963.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
964.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
965.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
966.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
967.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
968.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
969.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
970.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
971.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	12 
972.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
973.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
974.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
975.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
976.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
977.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
978.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
979.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
980.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
981.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	11 
982.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
983.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
984.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	11 
985.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
986.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
987.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
988.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
989.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
990.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
991.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
992.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
993.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
994.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
995.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
996.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
997.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
998.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
999.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
*1000.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 *
1001.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1002.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1003.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1004.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1005.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1006.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1007.	Philippa Charlotte Middleton,GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1008.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1009.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1010.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1011.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1012.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	11 
1013.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1014.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1015.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1016.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1017.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1018.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1019.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1020.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1021.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1022.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1023.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1024.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1025.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1026.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1027.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1028.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1029.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1030.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1031.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1032.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1033.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1034.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1035.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1036.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1037.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1038.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	10 
1039.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1040.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1041.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1042.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1043.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1044.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1045.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1046.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1047.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1048.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1049.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1050.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1051.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1052.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1053.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1054.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1055.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1056.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1057.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1058.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1059.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1060.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1061.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1062.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1063.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1064.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1065.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1066.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	10 
1067.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1068.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1069.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1070.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1071.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1072.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1073.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1074.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1075.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1076.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1077.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1078.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1079.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1080.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1081.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1082.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1083.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1084.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1085.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1086.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1087.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1088.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1089.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	9 
1090.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1091.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1092.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1093.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1094.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1095.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1096.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1097.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1098.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1099.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
*1100.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1101.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1102.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1103.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1104.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1105.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1106.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1107.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1108.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1109.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1110.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1111.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1112.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1113.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1114.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1115.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1116.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1117.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1118.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1119.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1120.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1121.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1122.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1123.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1124.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1125.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1126.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1127.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1128.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1129.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1130.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1131.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1132.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1133.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1134.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1135.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1136.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1137.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1138.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1139.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1140.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1141.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1142.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1143.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1144.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1145.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1146.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1147.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1148.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1149.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1150.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1151.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1152.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1153.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1154.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1155.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1156.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1157.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1158.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1159.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1160.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1161.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1162.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1163.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1164.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1165.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1166.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1167.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1168.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1169.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1170.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1171.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1172.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1173.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1174.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1175.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1176.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1177.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1178.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1179.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1180.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1181.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1182.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1183.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1184.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1185.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1186.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1187.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1188.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1189.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1190.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1191.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1192.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1193.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	8 
1194.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1195.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1196.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1197.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1198.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1199.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
*1200.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 *
1201.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1202.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1203.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1204.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1205.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1206.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1207.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1208.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1209.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1210.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1211.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1212.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1213.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1214.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1215.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1216.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1217.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1218.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1219.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1220.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1221.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1222.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1223.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1224.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1225.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1226.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1227.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1228.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1229.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1230.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1231.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1232.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1233.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1234.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1235.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1236.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1237.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1238.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1239.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1240.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1241.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1242.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1243.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1244.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1245.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1246.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1247.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1248.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1249.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1250.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1251.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1252.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1253.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1254.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1255.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1256.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1257.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1258.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1259.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1260.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1261.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1262.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1263.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1264.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1265.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1266.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1267.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1268.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1269.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1270.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1271.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1272.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1273.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1274.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1275.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1276.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1277.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1278.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1279.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1280.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1281.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1282.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1283.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1284.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1285.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1286.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1287.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1288.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1289.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1290.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1291.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1292.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1293.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	6 
1294.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1295.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1296.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1297.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1298.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1299.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
*1300.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 *
1301.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1302.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1303.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1304.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1305.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1306.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1307.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1308.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1309.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1310.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1311.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1312.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1313.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1314.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1315.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1316.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1317.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1318.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1319.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1320.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1321.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1322.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	6 
1323.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1324.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1325.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1326.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1327.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1328.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1329.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1330.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1331.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1332.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1333.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1334.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1335.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1336.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1337.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1338.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1339.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1340.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1341.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1342.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1343.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1344.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1345.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1346.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1347.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1348.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1349.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1350.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1351.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1352.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1353.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1354.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1355.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1356.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1357.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1358.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1359.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1360.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1361.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1362.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1363.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1364.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1365.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1366.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	5 
1367.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1368.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1369.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1370.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1371.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1372.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1373.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1374.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1375.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1376.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1377.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1378.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1379.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1380.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1381.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1382.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1383.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1384.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1385.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1386.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1387.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1388.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1389.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1390.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1391.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1392.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1393.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1394.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1395.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1396.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1397.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1398.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1399.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
*1400.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 *
1401.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1402.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1403.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1404.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1405.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1406.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1407.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1408.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1409.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1410.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1411.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1412.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1413.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1414.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1415.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1416.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1417.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1418.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1419.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1420.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1421.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1422.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1423.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1424.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1425.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1426.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1427.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1428.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1429.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1430.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1431.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1432.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1433.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1434.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1435.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1436.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1437.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1438.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1439.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1440.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1441.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1442.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1443.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1444.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1445.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1446.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1447.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1448.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1449.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1450.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	4 
1451.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1452.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1453.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1454.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1455.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1456.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1457.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1458.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1459.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1460.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1461.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1462.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1463.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1464.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1465.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1466.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1467.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1468.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1469.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1470.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1471.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1472.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1473.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1474.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1475.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1476.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1477.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1478.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1479.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1480.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1481.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1482.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1483.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1484.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1485.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1486.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1487.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1488.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1489.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1490.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1491.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1492.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1493.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1494.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1495.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1496.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1497.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1498.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1499.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
*1500.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 *
1501.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1502.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1503.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1504.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1505.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1506.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1507.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1508.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1509.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1510.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1511.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1512.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1513.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1514.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1515.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1516.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1517.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1518.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	4 
1519.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1520.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1521.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1522.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1523.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1524.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1525.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1526.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1527.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1528.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1529.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1530.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1531.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1532.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1533.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1534.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1535.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1536.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1537.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1538.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1539.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1540.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1541.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1542.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1543.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1544.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1545.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1546.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	3 
1547.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1548.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1549.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1550.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1551.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1552.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1553.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1554.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1555.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1556.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1557.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1558.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1559.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1560.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1561.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1562.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1563.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1564.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1565.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1566.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1567.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1568.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1569.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1570.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1571.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1572.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1573.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1574.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1575.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1576.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1577.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1578.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1579.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1580.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1581.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1582.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1583.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1584.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1585.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1586.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1587.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1588.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1589.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1590.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1591.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1592.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1593.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1594.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1595.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1596.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1597.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1598.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1599.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
*1600.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 *
1601.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1602.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1603.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1604.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1605.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1606.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1607.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1608.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1609.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1610.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1611.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1612.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1613.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1614.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1615.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1616.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1617.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1618.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1619.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1620.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1621.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1622.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1623.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1624.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1625.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1626.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1627.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1628.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1629.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1630.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1631.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1632.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1633.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1634.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1635.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1636.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1637.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1638.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1639.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1640.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1641.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1642.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1643.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1644.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1645.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1646.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1647.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1648.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1649.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1650.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1651.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1652.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1653.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1654.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1655.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1656.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1657.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1658.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1659.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1660.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1661.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1662.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1663.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1664.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1665.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1666.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1667.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1668.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1669.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1670.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1671.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1672.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1673.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1674.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1675.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1676.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1677.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1678.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1679.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1680.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1681.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1682.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1683.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1684.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1685.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1686.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1687.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1688.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1689.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1690.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1691.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1692.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1693.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1694.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1695.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1696.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1697.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1698.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1699.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1700.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 *
1701.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1702.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1703.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1704.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1705.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1706.	Francine Joy DrescherUSA30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1707.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1708.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1709.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1710.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1711.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1712.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1713.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1714.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1715.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1716.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1717.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1718.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1719.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1720.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1721.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1722.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1723.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1724.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1725.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1726.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1727.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1728.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1729.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1730.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1731.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1732.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1733.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1734.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1735.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1736.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1737.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1738.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1739.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1740.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1741.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1742.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1743.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1744.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1745.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1746.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1747.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1748.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1749.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1750.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1751.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1752.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1753.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1754.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1755.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1756.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1757.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1758.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1759.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1760.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1761.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1762.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1763.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1764.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1765.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1766.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1767.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1768.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1769.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1770.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1771.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1772.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1773.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1774.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1775.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1776.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1777.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1778.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1779.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1780.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1781.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1782.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1783.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1784.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1785.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1786.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1787.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1788.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1789.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1790.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1791.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1792.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1793.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1794.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1795.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1796.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1797.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1798.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1799.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
*1800.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
1801.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1802.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1803.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1804.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1805.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1806.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1807.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1808.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1809.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1810.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1811.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1812.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1813.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1814.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1815.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1816.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
*1817.	Annemarie Wendel,D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 -	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2085
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1550
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1536
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1507
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1332
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1245
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1059
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1017
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	620
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	906

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3196
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3105
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1972
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1752
5.	Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1539
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1439
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1182
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1171



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## kamy (7 März 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## brian69 (7 März 2016)

*März 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 

*
4. Camilla Belle 5. Alexandra Daddario 6 Jenna Dewan*




 

 

 


*7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Lily Collins 9. Heather Graham 10. Kate Beckinsale*




 

 

 

 


*noch ein paar Zehner *


*Charlize Theron, Elizabeth Banks, Emmy Rossum, Eva Green, 
Jennifer Morrison. Jordana Brewster, Paula Patton & Rosamund Pike*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## maggi77 (7 März 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Joanna Krupa
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Mariah Carey
7. Adrianne Curry
8. Monica Bellucci
9. Stephanie Ly
10.Lauren Pope


----------



## Ralf1972 (8 März 2016)

März 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Carolin Kebekus
3.	Jennifer Knäble
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Annika Zimmermann
6.	Frauke Ludowig
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Judith Rakers
10.	Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## RockingSheep (11 März 2016)

März 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## gaertner23 (11 März 2016)

hier mein März-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Susanne Kronzucker und Eva Mähl
3.) Susan Link und Anna Planken
4.) Miriam Lange
5.) Susi Brandt
6.) Eva Imhof und Maxi Biewer
7.) Susanne Tockan
8.) Anja Heyde und Annette Betz
9.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
10.) Frauke Ludowig und Renate Herzberg


----------



## dabi (12 März 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Adriana Lima
5.Yasmine Bleeth
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Jessica Biel
9.Martina Hingis
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Walt (14 März 2016)

Alte Bekannte auf meiner März-Liste:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Sophie Marceau





3. Janina Uhse





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Anneke Dürkopp





7. Jeanette Biedermann





8. Felicitas Woll





9. Renée Weibel





10. Diane Willems


----------



## ch2004 (14 März 2016)

Mein Voting für den *März 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Romy Hiller
6. Maira Rothe
7. Jessica Speth
8. Sandra Maria Gronewald
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Cav (23 März 2016)

Mein Voting für März '16:


1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alicia Vikander




3. Sara Sampaio 




4. Lena Gercke




5. Missy Peregrym




6. Angie Harmon




7. Jordana Brewster




8. Margot Robbie




9. Janina Uhse


 

10. Alex Morgan




10. Silvie Meis


​


----------



## Schweizer (24 März 2016)

März 2016

Nina Dobrev
Alicia Vikander
Emmy Rossum
Kaya Scodelario
Lyndsy Fonseca
Elizabeth Banks
Sarah Gadon
Mila Kunis
Leigh Lezark
Heather Graham

vielen Dank congo64


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2016)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Saoirse Ronan*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Ilse DeLange*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Lily James*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Kimberley Crossman*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Don Sven (29 März 2016)

März

1. Nadine Menz




2. Lena Gercke




3. Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe, geb. am 29.08.1991 in Toronto/Kanada, Kanadierin




4. Suzan Anbeh




5. Juliane Seyfarth




6. Miriam Gössner




7. Magdalena Neuner




8. Sarah Bogen




9. Mary Muhsal




10. Gabriela Soukalova


----------



## Devilfish (30 März 2016)

März 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Hayley Williams


 

3. Ariana Grande


 

4. Chrissy Costanza (*23.08.1995, New Jersey, USA)


 

5. Demi Lovato


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Selena Gomez


 

9. Hilary Duff


 

10. Miranda Cosgrove


 *​


----------



## StefanKa (30 März 2016)

und schnelle noch meine März-Liste

1. Alexandra Neldel





2. Lena Gercke





3. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





4. Jasmin Lord





5. Mascha Müller





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





8. Tatjana Kästel





9. Melanie Kogler





10. Verena Zimmermann


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2016)

Hier meine Märzwertung 2016:

1. Hayley Atwell 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2016)

März 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

Nina Dobrev, Emmanuelle Chriqui
Hannah Davis
Missy Peregrym
Megan Williams, GB, 03.01.94 in London/GB
Lea Michele
Pia Toscano
Alessandra Ambrosio
Natasha Poly
Margot Robbie


----------



## pofgo (31 März 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum  :jumping:
4. Miranda Kerr
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Selena Gomez
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.03.2016 22:10 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3231 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3140 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2095 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1981 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1752 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1550 
7.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1539 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1536 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1513 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1439 
11.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
12.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1332 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1268 
14.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1202 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1179 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1123 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1059 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1021 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	980 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	938 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	906 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	880 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	824 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	813 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	805 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	780 
30.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	780 
31.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	733 
32.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	727 
34.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	727 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	715 
36.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	703 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	696 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	690 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	659 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	653 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	647 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	616 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
46.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	609 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	601 
48.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
49.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	569 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	568 
51.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
52.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	547 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	546 
54.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
55.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	541 
56.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
57.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	534 
58.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
59.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	506 
60.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	506 
61.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	506 
62.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	504 
64.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	499 
65.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	492 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	485 
68.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	477 
69.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
70.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
71.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	460 
72.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	451 
74.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	446 
75.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
76.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	427 
78.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	425 
79.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
80.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	421 
81.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	419 
82.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	418 
83.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	407 
84.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
85.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	405 
87.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	404 
88.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
89.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
90.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
91.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
92.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	387 
93.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	386 
94.	Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	378 
95.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	375 
96.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	368 
97.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	368 
98.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	364 
99.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	363 
*100.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	358 *
101.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	356 
102.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	356 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	355 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	351 
105.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	351 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	334 
108.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	331 
110.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	331 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	329 
112.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
113.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
114.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
115.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
116.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	320 
117.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	317 
119.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
120.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
121.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	307 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	295 
125.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
126.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	290 
128.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
129.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
130.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
131.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
132.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	287 
133.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	287 
134.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
135.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	287 
136.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	287 
137.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
138.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
139.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	284 
140.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
141.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	273 
143.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
144.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
145.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
146.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
147.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	264 
148.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	262 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	258 
151.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	257 
152.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
153.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
154.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	254 
155.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	246 
156.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	246 
157.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
158.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	240 
159.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	237 
160.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
161.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	233 
162.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
163.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	226 
164.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	226 
165.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	225 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	225 
167.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	223 
168.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
169.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
170.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	217 
171.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
172.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
173.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	214 
174.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	210 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	209 
176.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	208 
178.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
179.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
180.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	208 
181.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
182.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	203 
183.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
184.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	202 
185.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
186.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	200 
187.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	200 
188.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
189.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
190.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	198 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	198 
192.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	196 
193.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	196 
194.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
195.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
196.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
197.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
198.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 
199.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	190 
*200.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	189 *
201.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	189 
202.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
203.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
204.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
205.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
206.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
207.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
208.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	178 
209.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
210.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
211.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	176 
212.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
213.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
214.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
215.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	173 
216.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
217.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
218.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	172 
219.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
220.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
221.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
222.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
223.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	167 
224.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	167 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	166 
226.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
227.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
228.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
229.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	165 
230.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	164 
231.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	164 
232.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	163 
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
234.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	161 
235.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
236.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
237.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
238.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
239.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
240.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	154 
241.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	153 
242.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
243.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
244.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
245.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
246.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	148 
247.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
248.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	147 
249.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	147 
250.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	147 
251.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	147 
252.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
253.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	147 
254.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
255.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	144 
256.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
257.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	144 
258.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	144 
259.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
260.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	142 
261.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
262.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	141 
264.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
265.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	140 
266.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	140 
267.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
268.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	138 
269.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
270.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
271.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	135 
272.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
273.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	134 
274.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
275.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	132 
276.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	132 
277.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	132 
278.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	132 
279.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	131 
280.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
281.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	130 
282.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
283.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
284.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	129 
285.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	129 
286.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
287.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
288.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
289.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
290.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
291.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	127 
292.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	126 
293.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	125 
294.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
295.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	124 
296.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
297.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	122 
298.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
299.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	119 
*300.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 *
301.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
302.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	117 
303.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
304.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	116 
305.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
306.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
307.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	115 
308.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
309.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	114 
310.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
311.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	112 
312.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
313.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	110 
314.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
315.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
316.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
317.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
318.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
319.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
320.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	104 
321.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
322.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
323.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
324.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
325.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
326.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
327.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
328.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
329.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	102 
330.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	102 
331.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	102 
332.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
333.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	100 
334.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
335.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	99 
336.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
337.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
338.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
339.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	97 
340.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
341.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
342.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	96 
343.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	95 
344.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
345.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
346.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	94 
347.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
348.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	93 
349.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
350.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
351.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
352.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
353.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
354.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	91 
355.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
356.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
357.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
358.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	90 
359.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
360.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
361.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
362.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
363.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
364.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
365.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	88 
366.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	87 
367.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	87 
368.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
369.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
370.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	85 
371.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	85 
372.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
373.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	85 
374.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
375.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	84 
376.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
377.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
378.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
379.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
380.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	82 
381.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
382.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	82 
383.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
384.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	80 
385.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
386.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
387.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	80 
388.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
389.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
390.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	79 
391.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	79 
392.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
393.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	78 
394.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
395.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
396.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
397.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	77 
398.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
399.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
*400.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 *
401.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	76 
402.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
403.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
404.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	75 
405.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
406.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
407.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	75 
408.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
409.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
410.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	74 
411.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
412.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	74 
413.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
414.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	73 
415.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
416.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	73 
417.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
418.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
419.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
420.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
421.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	70 
422.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
423.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
424.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
425.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	69 
426.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	69 
427.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
428.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
429.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	68 
430.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
431.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
432.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
433.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
434.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	66 
435.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	66 
436.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
437.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	65 
438.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
439.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
440.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
441.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
442.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	64 
443.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
444.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
445.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
446.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
447.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
448.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
449.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
450.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	61 
451.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
452.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
453.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
454.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	60 
455.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
456.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
457.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
458.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
459.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
460.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
461.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	59 
462.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
463.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
464.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
465.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
466.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
467.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	56 
468.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
469.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
470.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
471.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
472.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
473.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
474.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	55 
475.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
476.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
477.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	55 
478.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
479.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
480.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
481.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	54 
482.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
483.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
484.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
485.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
486.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
487.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
488.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	52 
489.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
490.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
491.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
492.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
493.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	52 
494.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
495.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
496.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
497.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	51 
498.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
499.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
*500.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 *
501.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
502.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
503.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	49 
504.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
505.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
506.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
507.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	48 
508.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	48 
509.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	48 
510.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
511.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
512.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
513.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	47 
514.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
515.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
516.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
517.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
518.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
519.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
520.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
521.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
522.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
523.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
524.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	45 
525.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
526.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
527.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
528.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	44 
529.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	44 
530.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
531.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
532.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
533.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
534.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
535.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
536.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
537.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
538.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
539.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
540.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	43 
541.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	43 
542.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
543.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
544.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
545.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	42 
546.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
547.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
548.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
549.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
550.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	40 
551.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
552.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
553.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
554.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	39 
555.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
556.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
557.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	39 
558.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
559.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	39 
560.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
561.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
562.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
563.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
564.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
565.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
566.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
567.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
568.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
569.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	37 
570.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
571.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
572.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
573.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
574.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
575.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
576.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
577.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
578.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
579.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	37 
580.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
581.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
582.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
583.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
584.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	36 
585.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
586.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
587.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
588.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
589.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
590.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
591.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
592.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
593.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
594.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
595.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
596.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
597.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	34 
598.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	34 
599.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
*600.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 *
601.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
602.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
603.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	34 
604.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
605.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
606.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
607.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
608.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
609.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
610.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
611.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
612.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
613.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
614.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
615.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
616.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
617.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
618.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
619.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
620.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
621.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
622.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
623.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
624.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
625.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
626.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
627.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
628.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
629.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	31 
630.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
631.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
632.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
633.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
634.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
635.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
636.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
637.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
638.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
639.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
640.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
641.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
642.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
643.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
644.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
645.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	29 
646.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
647.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
648.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
649.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
650.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
651.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
652.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
653.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
654.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
655.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
656.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
657.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
658.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
659.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	28 
660.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
661.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
662.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	28 
663.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
664.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
665.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
666.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
667.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
668.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
669.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
670.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
671.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
672.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
673.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
674.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
675.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	27 
676.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
677.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
678.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
679.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
680.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
681.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
682.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
683.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
684.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
685.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
686.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
687.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
688.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
689.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
690.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
691.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
692.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
693.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
694.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	25 
695.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
696.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
697.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
698.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
699.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
*700.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 *
701.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
702. Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
703.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
704.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
705.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
706.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
707.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
708.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
709.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
710.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
711.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
712.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
713.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
714.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
715.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	23 
716.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
717.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
718.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
719.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
720.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
721.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
722.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
723.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
724.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
725.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
726.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
727.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
728.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
729.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
730.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
731.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
732.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
733.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
734.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
735.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
736.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
737.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
738.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
739.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
740.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
741.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
742.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
743.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
744.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
745.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
746.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
747.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
748.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	21 
749.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
750.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
751.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	21 
752.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
753.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
754.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
755.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21 
756.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
757.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
758.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
759.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
760.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
761.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	21 
762.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
763.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
764.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	20 
765.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
766.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
767.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
768.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
769.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
770.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
771.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
772.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
773.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
774.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
775.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
776.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
777.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
778.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
779.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
780.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
781.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
782.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
783.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
784.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
785.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
786.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
787.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
788.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
789.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
790.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
791.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
792.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
793.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
794.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
795.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
796.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
797.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
798.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
799.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
*800.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 *
801.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
802.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
803.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
804.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
805.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
806.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
807.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
808.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
809.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	18 
810.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
811.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
812.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
813.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
814.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
815.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
816.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	18 
817.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
818.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
819.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
820.	Diana, of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
821.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
822.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
823.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
824.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
825.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
826.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
827.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
828.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	17 
829.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
830.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
831.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
832.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
833.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
834.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
835.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
836.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
837.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
838.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16 
839.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
840.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
841.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
842.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
843.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
844.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
845.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
846.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
847.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
848.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
849.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
850.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
851.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
852.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
853.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
854.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
855.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
856.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
857.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
858.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
859.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
860.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
861.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
862.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
863.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	15 
864.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
865.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	15 
866.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
867.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
868.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
869.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
870.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	15 
871.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
872.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
873.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
874.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
875.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
876.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
877.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
878.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
879.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
880.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
881.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
882.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
883.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
884.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
885.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
886.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
887.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
888.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
889.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
890.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
891.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
892.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
893.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
894.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
895.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
896.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
897.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
898.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
899.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
*900.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 *
901.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
902.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
903.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
904.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
905.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
906.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
907.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
908.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	14 
909.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
910.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
911.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
912.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
913.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
914.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
915.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
916.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
917.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
918.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
919.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
920.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
921.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
922.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
923.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
924.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
925.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
926.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
927.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
928.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
929.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
930.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
931.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
932.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
933.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
934.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
935.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
936.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
937.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
938.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
939.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
940.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
941.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
942.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
943.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
944.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
945.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
946.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
947.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
948.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
949.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
950.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
951.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
952.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
953.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
954.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
955.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
956.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
957.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
958.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
959.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	12 
960.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
961.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
962.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
963.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
964.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
965.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
966.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
967.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
968.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
969.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
970.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
971.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	12 
972.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
973.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
974.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
975.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
976.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
977.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
978.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
979.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
980.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
981.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
982.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	12 
983.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
984.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
985.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
986.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
987.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
988.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
989.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
990.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
991.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
992.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
993.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
994.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
995.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
996.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
997.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
998.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
999.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
*1000.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 *
1001.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1002.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1003.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1004.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1005.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1006.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1007.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1008.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1009.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1010.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1011.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	11 
1012.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1013.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1014.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	11 
1015.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1016.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1017.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1018.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1019.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1020.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1021.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1022.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1023.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1024.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1025.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1026.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1027.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1028.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1029.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1030.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1031.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1032.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1033.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1034.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1035.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1036.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1037.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1038.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1039.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1040.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1041.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1042.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1043.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1044.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1045.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1046.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1047.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1048.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1049.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1050.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1051.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1052.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1053.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1054.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1055.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1056.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1057.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1058.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1059.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1060.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1061.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1062.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1063.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1064.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1065.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1066.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1067.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1068.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1069.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1070.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1071.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx 10 
1072.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1073.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1074.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1075.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1076.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1077.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1078.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1079.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1080.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1081.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1082.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1083.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1084.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1085.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1086.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1087.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1088.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1089.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1090.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1091.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1092.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1093.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1094.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1095.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1096.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	9 
1097.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1098.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1099.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
*1100.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 *
1101.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1102.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1103.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1104.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1105.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1106.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1107.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1108.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1109.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1110.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1111.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1112.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1113.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1114.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1115.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1116.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1117.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1118.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1119.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1120.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1121.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	9 
1122.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1123.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1124.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1125.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1126.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1127.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1128.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1129.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1130.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1131.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1132.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1133.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1134.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1135.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1136.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1137.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1138.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1139.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1140.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1141.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1142.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	9 
1143.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1144.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1145.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1146.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1147.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1148.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1149.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1150.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1151.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1152.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1153.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1154.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1155.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1156.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1157.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1158.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1159.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1160.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1161.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1162.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1163.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1164.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1165.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1166.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1167.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1168.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1169.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1170.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1171.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1172.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1173.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1174.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1175.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1176.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1177.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1178.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1179.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1180.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1181.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1182.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1183.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1184.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1185.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1186.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1187.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1188.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1189.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1190.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1191.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1192.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1193.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1194.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	8 
1195.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1196.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1197.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1198.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1199.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
*1200.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 *
1201.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1202.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1203.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1204.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1205.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1206.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1207.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1208.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1209.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1210.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1211.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1212.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1213.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1214.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1215.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1216.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1217.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1218.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1219.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1220.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1221.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1222.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1223.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1224.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1225.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1226.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1227.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1228.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1229.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1230.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1231.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1232.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1233.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1234.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1235.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1236.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1237.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1238.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1239.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1240.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1241.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1242.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1243.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1244.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1245.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1246.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1247.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1248.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1249.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1250.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1251.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1252.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1253.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1254.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1255.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1256.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1257.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1258.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1259.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1260.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1261.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1262.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1263.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1264.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1265.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1266.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1267.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1268.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1269.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1270.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1271. Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1272.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1273.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1274.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1275.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1276.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1277.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1278.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1279.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	7 
1280.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1281.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1282.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1283.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1284.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1285.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1286.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1287.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1288.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1289.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1290.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1291.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1292.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1293.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1294.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1295.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1296.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1297.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1298.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1299.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
*1300.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 *
1301.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1302.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in London/GB,	6 
1303.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1304.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1305.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1306.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1307.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1308.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1309.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1310.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1311.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1312.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1313.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1314.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1315.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1316.	Ann-Katrin Brömmel,	D,	06.12.89 in Emmerich/D,	6 
1317.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1318.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1319.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1320.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1321.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1322.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1323.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1324.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1325.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1326.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1327.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1328.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1329.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1330.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1331.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1332.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1333.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1334.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1335.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1336.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1337.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1338.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1339.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1340.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1341.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1342.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1343.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1344.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1345.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1346.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1347.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1348.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1349.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1350.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1351.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1352.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1353.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1354.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1355.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1356.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1357.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1358.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1359.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1360.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1361.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1362.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	6 
1363.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1364.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1365.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1366.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1367.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1368.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1369.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1370.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1371.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1372.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1373.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1374.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1375.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1376.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1377.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1378.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1379.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1380.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1381.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1382.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1383.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1384.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1385.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1386.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1387.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1388.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1389.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1390.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1391.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1392.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1393.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1394.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1395.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1396.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	5 
1397.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1398.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1399.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
*1400.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 *
1401.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1402.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1403.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1404.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1405.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1406.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1407.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1408.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1409.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1410.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1411.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1412.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1413.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1414.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1415.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1416.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1417.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1418.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1419.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1420.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1421.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1422.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1423.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1424.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1425.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1426.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1427.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1428.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1429.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1430.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1431.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1432.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1433.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1434.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1435.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1436.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1437.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1438.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1439.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1440.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	5 
1441.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1442.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1443.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1444.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1445.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1446.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1447.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1448.	Lea Michele, 5 
1449.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1450.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1451.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1452.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1453.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1454.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1455.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1456.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1457.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1458.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1459.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1460.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1461.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1462.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	4 
1463.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1464.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1465.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1466.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1467.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1468.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1469.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1470.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1471.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1472.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1473.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1474.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1475.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1476.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1477.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1478.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1479.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1480.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1481.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1482.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1483.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1484.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1485.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1486.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1487.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1488.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1489.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1490.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1491.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1492.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1493.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	4 
1494.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1495.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1496.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1497.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1498.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1499.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
*1500.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 *
1501.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1502.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1503.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1504.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1505.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1506.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1507.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1508.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1509.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1510.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1511.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1512.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1513.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1514.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1515.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	4 
1516.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1517.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1518.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1519.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1520.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1521.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1522.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1523.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1524.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1525.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1526.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1527.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1528.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1529.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1530.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1531.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1532.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1533.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1534.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1535.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1536.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1537.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1538.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1539.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1540.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1541.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1542.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1543.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1544.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1545.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1546.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1547.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1548.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1549.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1550.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1551.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1552.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1553.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1554.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1555.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1556.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1557.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1558.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1559.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1560.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1561.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1562.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1563.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1564.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1565.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1566.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1567.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1568.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1569.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1570.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1571.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1572.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1573.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1574.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1575.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1576.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1577.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1578.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1579.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1580.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1581.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1582.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1583.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1584.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1585.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1586.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1587.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1588.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1589.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1590.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1591.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1592.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1593.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1594.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1595.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1596.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1597.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1598.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1599.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
*1600.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 *
1601.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1602.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1603.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1604.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1605.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1606.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1607.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1608.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1609.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1610.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1611.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1612.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1613.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1614.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1615.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1616.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1617.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1618.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1619.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1620.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1621.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1622.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1623.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1624.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1625.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1626.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1627.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1628.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1629.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1630.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1631.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1632.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1633.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1634.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1635.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1636.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1637.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1638.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1639.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1640.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1641.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1642.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1643.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1644.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1645.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1646.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1647.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1648.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1649.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1650.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1651.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1652.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1653.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1654.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1655.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1656.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1657.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1658.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1659.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1660.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1661.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1662.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1663.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1664.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1665.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1666.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1667.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1668.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1669.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1670.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1671.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1672.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1673.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1674.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1675.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1676.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1677.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1678.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1679.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1680.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1681.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1682.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1683.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1684.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1685.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1686.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1687.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1688.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1689.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1690.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1691.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1692.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1693.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1694.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1695.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1696.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1697.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1698.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1699.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
*1700.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 *
1701.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1702.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	2 
1703.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 _ 1 
1704.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1705.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1706.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1707.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1708.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1709.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1710.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1711.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1712.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1713.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1714.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1715.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1716.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1717.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1718.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1719.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1720.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1721.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1722.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1723.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1724.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1725.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1726.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1727.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1728.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1729.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1730.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1731.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1732.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1733.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1734.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1735.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1736.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1737.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1738.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1739.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1740.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1741.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1742.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1743.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1744.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1745.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1746.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1747.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1748.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1749.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1750.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1751.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1752.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1753.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1754.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1755.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1756.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1757.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1758.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1759.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1760.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1761.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1762.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1763.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1764.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1765.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1766.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1767.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1768.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1769.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1770.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1771.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1772.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1773.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1774.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1775.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1776.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1777.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1778.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1779.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1780.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1781.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1782.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1783.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1784.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1785.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1786.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1787.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1788.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1789.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1790.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1791.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1792.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1793.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1794.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1795.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1796.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1797.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1798.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1799.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
*1800.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 *
1801.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1802.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1803.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1804.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1805.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1806.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1807.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1808.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1809.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1810.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1811.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1812.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1813.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1814.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1815.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1816.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1817.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1818.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	1 
1819.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1820.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1821.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1822.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1823.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1824.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2095
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1550
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1536
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1513
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1332
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1268
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1059
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1021
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	938
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	906

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3231
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3140
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	1981
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1752
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1539
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1439
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1202
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1179



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2016)

*NEWS*

Ich hatte ein paar Anfragen betreff des Votings einiger weniger User hier.
Die Zahl der 10. Plätze stieg bei Einigen enorm an und einer besetzt fast jeden Platz doppelt.
Nach Rücksprache mit Walt und im Sinne der Fairness hier also ( erst einmal ) als Bitte formuliert :

- Maximale Nennungen sind 13 ( also 3 x Platz 10 ist ok)
- Platz 1 darf definitiv nur 1x vergeben werden.
- sollte zbsp. Platz 2 doppelt vergeben werden, fällt automatisch Platz 3 weg und es geht mit 4 weiter ( wie im Sport ) , Platz 3 doppelt, dann kein Platz 5 usw.; Platz 10 darf dann trotzdem 3 x vergeben werden


Es betrifft ja nur Wenige, würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich alle daran halten könnten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2016)

Für April

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Natalie Portman


 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 

 
4. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 
5. Jessica Chastain


 
6. Daisy Ridley


 
7. Isla Fisher


 
8. Krysten Ritter


 
9. Jodie Foster


 
10. Charlize Theron & Emily Blunt


 
10. Tina Fey & Margot Robbie


 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2016)

*April 2016​*


01 Taylor Swift
02 Alizee
03 Charlotte Wessels
04 Daisy Ridley
05 Chloe Bennet
06 Chloe Grace Moretz
07 Alexandra Daddario 
08 Selena Gomez 
09 Joanna Levesque
10 Emily Ratajkowski

​


----------



## Cherubini (1 Apr. 2016)

1. Kate Upton
2. Kelly Brook
3. Julia Görges
4. Sabine Lisicki
5. Ruby O. Fee
6. Franziska Benz
7. Alyssa Arce
8. Solveig Mork Hansen
9. Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle
10. Alexandra Daddario
10. Marie Askehave
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Natalie Portman
10. Nikki Bella


----------



## tino2003 (1 Apr. 2016)

April 2016

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (1 Apr. 2016)

April 2016

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. Beth Behrs
3. Victoria Justice
4. Alexandra Daddario
5. A.J. Cook
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Sydney Sierota
9. Katrina Bowden
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. Chloe Moretz
03. Daisy Ridley
04. Melissa Benoist
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Alessandra Ambrosio
07. Sarah Nowak
08. LaFee
09. Lzzy Hale
10. Josefine Preuß


----------



## dabi (2 Apr. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Adriana Lima
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Heidi Klum
10.Jessica Biel


----------



## kamy (2 Apr. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Apr. 2016)

*April 2016


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## tort3 (2 Apr. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Angelina Heger
3. Sarah Engels
4. Taylor Swift
5. Janina Uhse
6. Laura Lopez
7. Emma Watson
8. Joelina Drews
9. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## maggi77 (3 Apr. 2016)

April Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Adrianne Curry
4. Monica Bellucci
5. Joelina Drews
6. Lauren Pope
7. Andrea Andreeva Teodora
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Katya Sambucca
10.Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Afefan (3 Apr. 2016)

1. Aline von Drateln
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Laura Dahlmeier
4. Dorothea Wierer
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Julia Görges
7. Andrea Petkovic
8. Emma Watson
9. Funda Vanroy
10. Aylin Tezel
10. Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## benedikt (4 Apr. 2016)

Mein April Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Irina Shayk
05. Gigi Hadid
06. Vanessa Fuchs
07. Iris Kavka
08. Cara Delevingne
09. Karlie Kloss
10. Nicole Meyer
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Julie Henderson


----------



## Ralf1972 (4 Apr. 2016)

April 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Carolin Kebekus
4.	Annika Zimmermann
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Jennifer Knäble
7.	Judith Rakers
8.	Courtney Cox
9.	Linda Zervakis
10.	Maxi Biever


----------



## Emil Müller (5 Apr. 2016)

April 2016:

1. Laura Dünnwald
2. Sandra Thier
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Jule Gölsdorf
6. Birgit Klaus
7. Mara Bergmann
8. Sandra Schneiders
9. Andrea Kaiser
10. Marlen Neuenschwander

:thx:


----------



## Quick Nick (5 Apr. 2016)

*April Voting*

1. Alina Merkau
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Lena Gercke
4. Irina Shayk
5. Magdalena Voigt
6. Victoria Justice
7. Selena Gomez
8. Annika Lau
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## Walt (7 Apr. 2016)

And now: Walt's Voting - April 2016:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nadine Menz





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Sarah Bogen





5. Svenja Jung





6. Mariangela Scelsi





7. Mary Muhsal





8. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch





9. Lena Terlau





10. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## MetalFan (7 Apr. 2016)

@congo64
Habe nochmal recherchiert. 
Bei Megan Williams (siehe meine März Top 10) bitte mal den Geburtsort von London zu Southampton ändern. Thx!


----------



## STF (8 Apr. 2016)

2016 April 2016

1/ SANDRA THIER
2/ Sabine Sauer
3/ Sabrina Staubitz
4/ Silvia Laubenbacher
5/ Ina Dietz 23.02.1972 Wolfenbüttel
6/ Ellenie Salvo Gonzalez
7/ Susan Hoecke
8/ Maria Furtwängler
9/ Marie Bäumer
10/ Anna Heesch


----------



## taurus79 (9 Apr. 2016)

I Annett Möller
II Mareile Höppner
III Jeanette Biedermann
IV Judith Rakers
V Anneke Dürkopp
VI Jennifer Knäble
VII Kamilla Senjo
VIII Laura Dünnwald
IX Miriam Lange
X Lena Meyer-Landruth


----------



## hsvmann (10 Apr. 2016)

*04/16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (10 Apr. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes







2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer





4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (10 Apr. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 10.04.2016 21:02 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3270 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3168 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2104 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2015 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1763 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1557 
7.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1542 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1538 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1513 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1457 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1358 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1274 
14.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1202 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1187 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1133 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1059 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1036 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	986 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	948 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	916 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	899 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	824 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	819 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	812 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	788 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	780 
31.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	760 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	741 
33.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	734 
34.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	723 
36.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	703 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	696 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	691 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
41.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	660 
42.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	659 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	648 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	627 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
46.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	614 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	611 
48.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	587 
50.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	579 
51.	Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	555 
52.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
53.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	551 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	547 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	543 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
57.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
58.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
59.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	514 
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	512 
61.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	509 
62.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	505 
64.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	500 
65.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	492 
67.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	491 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	485 
69.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
70.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
71.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	460 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	455 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
74.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
75.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
76.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	438 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	433 
78.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
79.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	424 
80.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
81.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	421 
82.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	419 
83.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	414 
84.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
85.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	407 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	405 
87.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
88.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
89.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
90.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
91.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
92.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	387 
93.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	386 
94.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	381 
95.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	380 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	371 
97.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	368 
98.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	367 
99.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	365 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	363 *
101.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
102.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	359 
103.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	356 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	351 
105.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
106.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	351 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	334 
108.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	331 
110.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	331 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	330 
112.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	329 
113.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
114.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
115.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
116.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
117.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	317 
119.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	307 
121.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
122.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
123.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
124.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	296 
125.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	295 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	293 
127.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
128.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	292 
129.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
130.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
131.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
132.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
133.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
134.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	287 
135.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
136.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	287 
137.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
138.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
139.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	284 
140.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
141.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	273 
143.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
144.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
145.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
146.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
147.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
148.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	264 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	258 
151.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	257 
152.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
153.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
154.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	254 
155.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
156.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	246 
157.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	246 
158.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	246 
159.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	242 
161.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
162.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	232 
163.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	229 
165.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
166.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	228 
167.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	226 
168.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
169.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	219 
170.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
171.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	217 
172.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	215 
173.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	215 
174.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
175.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	213 
177.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	210 
178.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
179.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	209 
180.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
181.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
182.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
183.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
184.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	203 
185.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
186.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	203 
187.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
188.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
189.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	200 
190.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
191.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	199 
192.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	199 
193.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	198 
194.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	196 
195.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	196 
196.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
197.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
198.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
199.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	192 
*200.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 *
201.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	190 
202.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
203.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
204.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
205.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
206.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
207.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
208.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	178 
209.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
210.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
211.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
212.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
213.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	175 
214.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
215.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	174 
216.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	174 
217.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
218.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
219.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
220.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	172 
221.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
222.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
223.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
224.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	168 
225.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
226.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	167 
227.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	166 
228.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
229.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
230.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	165 
231.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
232.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	165 
233.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	164 
234.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	163 
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
236.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
237.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
238.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
239.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
240.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
241.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
242.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	154 
243.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
244.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	153 
245.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	151 
246.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	151 
247.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
248.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
249.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
250.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
251.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	148 
252.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
253.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	147 
254.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	147 
255.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
256.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	145 
257.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
258.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	144 
259.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	144 
260.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
261.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	143 
262.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	143 
263.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
264.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	142 
265.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
266.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
267.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	140 
268.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	138 
270.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
271.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
272.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	137 
273.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	136 
274.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	135 
275.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
276.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
277.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	134 
278.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	134 
279.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	133 
280.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
281.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	132 
282.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	132 
283.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	132 
284.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	130 
285.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
286.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	129 
287.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
288.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
289.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
290.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
291.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
292.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	127 
293.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
294.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
295.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	125 
296.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
297.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	124 
298.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
299.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
*300.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 *
301.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	118 
302.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
303.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
304.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	117 
305.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
306.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	116 
307.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
308.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	116 
309.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
310.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
311.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
312.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
313.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	110 
314.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
315.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
316.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
317.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
318.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
319.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	104 
320.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	104 
321.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
322.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
323.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
324.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	104 
325.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
326.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
327.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
328.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
329.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
330.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
331.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	103 
332.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	102 
333.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	102 
334.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	102 
335.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
336.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	100 
337.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
338.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
339.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	98 
340.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
341.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
342.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
343.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	96 
344.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	96 
345.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	96 
346.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	96 
347.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
348.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
349.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
350.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	94 
351.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
352.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
353.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
354.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	93 
355.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	93 
356.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
357.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
358.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	92 
359.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	92 
360.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
361.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
362.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
363.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
364.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
365.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
366.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	90 
367.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
368.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
369.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
370.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
371.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	89 
372.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
373.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
374.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	87 
375.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
376.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
377.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	86 
378.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	85 
379.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
380.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
381.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
382.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
383.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
384.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	83 
385.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
386.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
387.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
388.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
389.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	80 
390.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
391.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
392.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
393.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	79 
394.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	79 
395.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
396.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	79 
397.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	78 
398.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
399.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
*400.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 *
401.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	78 
402.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
403.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
404.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
405.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
406.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
407.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
408.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
409.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	76 
410.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
411.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	75 
412.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
413.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
414.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
415.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
416.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
417.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	73 
418.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
419.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
420.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
421.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
422.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
423.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	71 
424.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
425.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	70 
426.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	70 
427.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
428.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
429.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
430.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	69 
431.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	69 
432.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	68 
433.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	68 
434.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
435.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
436.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
437.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
438.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
439.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
440.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
441.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
442.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
443.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
444.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
445.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
446.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
447.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
448.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
449.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
450.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	61 
451.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	61 
452.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
453.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	60 
454.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
455.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
456.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
457.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	59 
458.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
459.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
460.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	59 
461.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
462.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
463.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
464.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
465.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
466.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
467.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
468.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
469.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
470.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
471.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	56 
472.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
473.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	56 
474.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
475.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
476.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
477.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
478.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
479.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
480.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
481.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
482.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	54 
483.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
484.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
485.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
486.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
487.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
488.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
489.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
490.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
491.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
492.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
493.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	52 
494.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
495.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
496.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
497.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
498.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	52 
499.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
*500.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 *
501.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
502.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
503.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
504.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
505.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	49 
506.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
507.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	48 
508.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
509.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
510.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	48 
511.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
512.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
513.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
514.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	47 
515.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	47 
516.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
517.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
518.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	47 
519.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
520.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
521.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
522.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
523.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
524.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
525.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
526.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
527.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
528.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
529.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
530.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	44 
531.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
532.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	44 
533.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
534.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
535.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	44 
536.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
537.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
538.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
539.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
540.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
541.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
542.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
543.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	43 
544.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42 
545.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
546.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
547.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
548.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
549.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	42 
550.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
551.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
552.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
553.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
554.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
555.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	40 
556.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	40 
557.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
558.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
559.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
560.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
561.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	39 
562.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	39 
563.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
564.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
565.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
566.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
567.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
568.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
569.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	38 
570.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
571.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	38 
572.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
573.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
574.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
575.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
576.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
577.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
578.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
579.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
580.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
581.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
582.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37 
583.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
584.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
585.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
586.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
587.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
588.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
589.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	36 
590.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
591.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
592.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
593.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
594.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
595.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
596.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
597.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
598.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
599.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
*600.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 *
601.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
602.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
603.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
604.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
605.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
606.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
607.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
608.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
609.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
610.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
611.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
612.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
613.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
614.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
615.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
616.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
617.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
618.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
619.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
620.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
621.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
622.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
623.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
624.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	31 
625.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
626.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
627.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
628.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
629.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
630.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
631.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
632.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
633.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
634.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
635.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
636.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	30 
637.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
638.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
639.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
640.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
641.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
642.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
643.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
644.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
645.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
646.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
647.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
648.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
649.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
650.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
651.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
652.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
653.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	29 
654.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
655.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
656.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
657.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
658.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
659.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
660.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
661.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
662.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
663.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
664.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
665.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	28 
666.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	28 
667.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
668.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
669.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
670.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
671.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
672.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
673.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
674.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	27 
675.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
676.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
677.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
678.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
679.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
680.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
681.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
682.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
683.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
684.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	26 
685.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	26 
686.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
687.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
688.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
689.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
690.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
691.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
692.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
693.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	25 
694.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
695.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
696.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
697.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
698.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
699.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
*700.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 *
701.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
702.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
703.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
704.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
705.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
706.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
707.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
708.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
709.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
710.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
711.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
712.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
713.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	23 
714.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
715.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
716.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
717.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
718.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
719.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
720.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	23 
721.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
722.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
723.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
724.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
725.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
726.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
727.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
728.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
729.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
730.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
731.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
732.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
733.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
734.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
735.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
736.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
737.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
738.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
739.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
740.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
741.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
742.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
743.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
744.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
745.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
746.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
747.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
748.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
749.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
750.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
751.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
752.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
753.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
754.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
755.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
756.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	21 
757.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
758.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
759.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
760.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
761.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
762.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	21 
763.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
764.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
765.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
766.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
767.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
768.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
769.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
770.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
771.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
772.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
773.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
774.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
775.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
776.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
777.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	20 
778.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
779.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
780.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
781.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
782.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
783.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
784.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
785.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
786.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
787.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
788.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
789.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
790.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
791.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
792.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
793.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
794.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
795.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
796.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
797.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
798.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
799.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
*800.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 *
801.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
802.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
803.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
804.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
805.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
806.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
807.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
808.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
809.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
810.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
811.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
812.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
813.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
814.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
815.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
816.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
817.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
818.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
819.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	18 
820.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
821.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
822.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
823.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
824.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
825.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
826.	Diana of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
827.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
828.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
829.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
830.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
831.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
832.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
833.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
834.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	17 
835.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
836.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
837.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
838.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
839.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
840.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
841.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
842.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
843.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
844.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
845.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
846.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
847.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
848.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
849.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	16 
850.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
851.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
852.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
853.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
854.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
855.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
856.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
857.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
858.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
859.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
860.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
861.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
862.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
863.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
864.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
865.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
866.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
867.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
868.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
869.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
870.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
871.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
872.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
873.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
874.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
875.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
876.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	15 
877.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
878.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
879.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	15 
880.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
881.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
882.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
883.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	15 
884.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
885.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
886.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
887.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
888.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
889.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
890.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
891.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
892.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
893.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
894.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
895.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
896.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
897.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
898.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
899.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
*900.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 *
901.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
902.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
903.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
904.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
905.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
906.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
907.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
908.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
909.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
910.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
911.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
912.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
913.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
914.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
915.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
916.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
917.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
918.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
919.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
920.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
921.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
922.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
923.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
924.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
925.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
926.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
927.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
928.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
929.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
930.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
931.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
932.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
933.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
934.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
935.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
936.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
937.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
938.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
939.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
940.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
941.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
942.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
943.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
944.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
945.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
946.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
947.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
948.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
949.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
950.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
951.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
952.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
953.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
954.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
955.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
956.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
957.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
958.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
959.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
960.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
961.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
962.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
963.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
964.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
965.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
966.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
967.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
968.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
969.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
970.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
971.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
972.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
973.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	12 
974.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	12 
975.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
976.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
977.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	12 
978.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
979.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
980.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
981.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
982.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
983.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
984.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
985.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
986.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
987.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	11 
988.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
989.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
990.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
991.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
992.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
993.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
994.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
995.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
996.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
997.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
998.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
999.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
*1000.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 *
1001.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1002.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1003.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1004.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1005.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1006.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1007.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1008.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1009.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1010.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1011.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1012.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1013.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1014.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1015.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1016.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1017.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
1018.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1019.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1020.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1021.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1022.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1023.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1024.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1025.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1026.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1027.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1028.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1029.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1030.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1031.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1032.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1033.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1034.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1035.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1036.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1037.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1038.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1039.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1040.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1041.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1042.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1043.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1044.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1045.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1046.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1047.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1048.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1049.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1050.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1051.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1052.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1053.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1054.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1055.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1056.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1057.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1058.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1059.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1060.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1061.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1062.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1063.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1064.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1065.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1066.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1067.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1068.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1069.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1070.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1071.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1072.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1073.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1074.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1075.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1076.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1077.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1078.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1079.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1080.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1081.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1082.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1083.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1084.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1085.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1086.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1087.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1088.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1089.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1090.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1091.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1092.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1093.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1094.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1095.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1096.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1097.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1098.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1099.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
*1100.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 *
1101.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1102.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1103.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1104.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1105.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1106.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1107.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1108.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1109.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1110.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1111.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1112.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1113.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1114.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1115.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1116.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1117.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1118.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1119.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1120.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1121.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1122.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1123.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1124.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1125.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	9 
1126.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1127.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1128.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1129.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1130.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1131.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1132.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	9 
1133.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1134.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1135.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1136.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1137.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1138.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1139.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1140.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1141.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1142.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1143.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1144.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1145.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1146.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1147.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1148.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1149.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1150.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1151.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1152.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1153.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1154.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1155.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1156.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1157.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1158.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1159.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1160.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1161.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1162.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1163.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1164.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1165.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1166.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1167.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1168.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1169.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1170.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1171.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1172.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1173.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1174.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1175.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1176.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1177.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1178.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1179.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1180.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1181.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1182.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1183.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1184.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1185.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1186.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1187.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1188.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1189.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1190.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1191.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1192.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1193.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1194.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1195.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1196.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1197.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1198.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1199.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
*1200.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 *
1201.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1202.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1203.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1204.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1205.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1206.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1207.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1208.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1209.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1210.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1211.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1212.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1213.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1214.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1215.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1216.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1217.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1218.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1219.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1220.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1221.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1222.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1223.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1224.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1225.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	8 
1226.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1227.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1228.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1229.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1230.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1231.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1232.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1233.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1234.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1235.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1236.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1237.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1238.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1239.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1240.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1241.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1242.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1243.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1244.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	7 
1245.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1246.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1247.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1248.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1249.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1250.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1251.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1252.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1253.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1254.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1255.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1256.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1257.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1258.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1259.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1260.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1261.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1262.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1263.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1264.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1265.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1266.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1267.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1268.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1269.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1270.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1271.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1272.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1273.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1274.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1275.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1276.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1277.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1278.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1279.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1280.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1281.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1282.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1283.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1284.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1285.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1286.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1287.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1288.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1289.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1290.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1291.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1292.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1293.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1294.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1295.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1296.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1297.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1298.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1299.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1300.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
1301.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1302.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1303.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1304.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1305.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1306.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1307.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1308.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1309.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1310.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1311.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1312.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1313.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1314.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1315.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1316.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1317.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1318.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1319.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1320.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1321.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1322.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1323.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1324.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1325.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1326.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	6 
1327.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1328.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1329.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1330.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1331.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1332.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1333.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1334.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1335.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1336.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1337.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1338.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1339.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1340.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1341.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1342.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1343.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1344.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1345.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1346.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1347.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	6 
1348.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1349.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1350.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1351.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1352.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1353.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1354.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1355.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1356.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1357.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6 
1358.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1359.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1360.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1361.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1362.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1363.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1364.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1365.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1366.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1367.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1368.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1369.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1370.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1371.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1372.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1373.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1374.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1375.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1376.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	5 
1377.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1378.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1379.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1380.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1381.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1382.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1383.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1384.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1385.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1386.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1387.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1388.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1389.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1390.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1391.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1392.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1393.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1394.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1395.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1396.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1397.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1398.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1399.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
*1400.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 *
1401.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1402.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1403.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1404.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1405.	Lea Michele, 5 
1406.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1407.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1408.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1409.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1410.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1411.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1412.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1413.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1414.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1415.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1416.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1417.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1418.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1419.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1420.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1421.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1422.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1423.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1424.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1425.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1426.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1427.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1428.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1429.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1430.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1431.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1432.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1433.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1434.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1435.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1436.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1437.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	5 
1438.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1439.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1440.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1441.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1442.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1443.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1444.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1445.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1446.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1447.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1448.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1449.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1450.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1451.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1452.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1453.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1454.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1455.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1456.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1457.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1458.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1459.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1460.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1461.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1462.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1463.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1464.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1465.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1466.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1467.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1468.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1469.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1470.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1471.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1472.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1473.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1474.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1475.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1476.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1477.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1478.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1479.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1480.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1481.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1482.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1483.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1484.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1485.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1486.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1487.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1488.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1489.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1490.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1491.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1492.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1493.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1494.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	4 
1495.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1496.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1497.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1498.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1499.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
*1500.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	4 *
1501.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1502.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1503.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1504.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1505.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1506.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1507.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1508.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1509.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1510.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1511.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1512.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1513.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1514.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1515.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1516.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1517.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1518.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1519.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1520.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	4 
1521.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1522.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1523.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1524.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1525.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1526.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1527.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1528.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1529.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1530.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1531.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1532.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1533.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1534.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1535.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1536.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1537.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1538.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1539.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1540.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1541.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1542.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1543.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1544.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1545.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1546.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1547.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1548.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1549.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1550.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1551.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1552.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1553.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1554.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1555.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1556.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1557.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1558.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1559.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1560.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1561.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1562.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1563.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1564.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1565.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1566.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1567.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1568.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1569.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1570.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1571.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1572.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1573.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1574.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1575.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1576.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1577.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1578.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1579.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1580.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1581.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1582.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1583.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1584.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1585.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1586.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1587.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1588.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1589.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1590.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1591.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1592.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1593.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1594.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1595.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1596.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1597.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1598.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1599.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
*1600.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 *
1601.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1602.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1603.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1604.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1605.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1606.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1607.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1608.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1609.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1610.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1611.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1612.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1613.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1614.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1615.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1616.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1617.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1618.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1619.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1620.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1621.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1622.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1623.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1624.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1625.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1626.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1627.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1628.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1629.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1630.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1631.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1632.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1633.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1634.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1635.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1636.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1637.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1638.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1639.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1640.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1641.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1642.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1643.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1644.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1645.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1646.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1647.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1648.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1649.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1650.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1651.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1652.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1653.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1654.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1655.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1656.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1657.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1658.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1659.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1660.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1661.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1662.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1663.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1664.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1665.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1666.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1667.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1668.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1669.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1670.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1671.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1672.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1673.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1674.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1675.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1676.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1677.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1678.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1679.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1680.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1681.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1682.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1683.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1684.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1685.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1686.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1687.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1688.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1689.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1690.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1691.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1692.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1693.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1694.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1695.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1696.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1697.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1698.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1699.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
*1700.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 *
1701.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1702.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1703.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1704.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1705.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1706.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1707.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1708.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1709.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1710.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1711.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1712.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1713.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1714.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1715.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,*26.12.14 in Trostberg, 1906 in München	1 
1716.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1717.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1718.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1719.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1720.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1721.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1722.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1723.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1724.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1725.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1726.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1727.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1728.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1729.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1730.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1731.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1732.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1733.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1734.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1735.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1736.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1737.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1738.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1739.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1740.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1741.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	1 
1742.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1743.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1744.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1745.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1746.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1747.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1748.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1749.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1750.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1751.	Francine Joy Drescher, USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1752.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1753.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1754.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1755.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1756.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1757.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1758.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1759.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1760.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1761.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1762.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1763.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1764.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1765.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1766.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1767.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1768.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1769.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1770.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1771.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1772.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1773.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1774.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1775.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1776.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1777.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1778.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1779.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1780.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1781.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1782.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1783.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1784.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1785.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1786.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1787.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1788.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1789.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1790.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1791.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1792.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1793.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1794.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1795.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1796.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1797.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1798.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1799.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
*1800.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 *
1801.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1802.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1803.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1804.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1805.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1806.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1807.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1808.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1809.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1810.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA, 1 
1811.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1812.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1813.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1814.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1815.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1816.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1817.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1818.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1819.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1820.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1821.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1822.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1823.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1824.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1825.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1826.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1827.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1828.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2104
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1557
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1538
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1513
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1358
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1274
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1059
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1036
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	948
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	916

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3270
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3168
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2015
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1763
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1542
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1457
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1202
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1187



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## brian69 (11 Apr. 2016)

*April 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





 



*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence * 





 

 


*4 Heather Graham 5. Jenna Dewan 6. Emilia Clarke * 




 

 

 

*
7. Kirsten Dunst 8. Jordana Brewster 9. Emmy Rossum*




 

 

 


*10. Jennifer Morrison 10. Rachel Weisz 10. Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (13 Apr. 2016)

April Voting:

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
5.) Caroline Wozniacki 
6.) Mila Kunis 
7.) Selena Gomez 
8.) Zooey Deschanel 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Apr. 2016)

mein April-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Susanne Kronzucker
3.) Gundula Gause und Anouschka Horn
4.) Annette Betz
5.) Frauke Ludowig und Bella Lesnik
6.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
7.) Anja Heyde
8.) Anja Petzold und Susi Brandt
9.) Cornelia Wehmeyer
10.) Susan Link


----------



## RockingSheep (20 Apr. 2016)

April 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Don Sven (21 Apr. 2016)

Launisch wie der April - mal etwas anders als sonst:

1. Iris Mareike Steen






2. Nora Koppen





3. Valea Scalabrino





4. Lena Gercke





5. Sarah Lombardi





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Annemarie Eilfeld





8. Svenja Jung





9. Alexandra Neldel





10. Isabell Hertel


----------



## ManuN (25 Apr. 2016)

April 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vanessa Mai	
7. Sandra Schneiders	
8. Julia Kleine	
9. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Elena Bruhn	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## StefanKa (27 Apr. 2016)

April '16:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alexandra Neldel





3. Tatjana Kästel





4. Jessica Ginkel





5. Annemarie Eilfeld





6. Sarah Bogen





7. Motsi Mabuse





8. Jasmin Lord





9. Franziska van Almsick





10. Theresa Underberg


----------



## ch2004 (28 Apr. 2016)

Mein Voting für den *April2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Romy Hiller
6. Maira Rothe
7. Jessica Speth
8. Sandra Maria Gronewald
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## pofgo (28 Apr. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum 
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Kelli Berglund :jumping:
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Cav (28 Apr. 2016)

Mein Ranking für April 2016: 

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alicia Vikander




3. Lena Gercke 




4. Sara Sampaio




5. Maria Menounos




6. Silvie Meis


 

7. Jordana Brewster


 

8. Angie Harmon




9. Janina Uhse


 

10. Missy Peregrym




10. Margot Robbie




10. Jaimie Alexander


​


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Apr. 2016)

*April-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melissa "Supergirl" Benoist :WOW:


 


6. Nina Dobrev
7. Natalie Dormer
8. Daisy Ridley
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Anakin (29 Apr. 2016)

Voting für den April:

1. India Summer
2. Lena Gercke 
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Georgia Jones
5. Alina Merkau
6. Kaylani Lei
7. Veronika Klimovits
8. Irina Shayk
9. Selena Gomez
10. Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Devilfish (30 Apr. 2016)

April 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Hayley Williams


 

4. Demi Lovato


 

5. Selena Gomez


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Chrissy Costanza


 

8. Hilary Duff


 

9. Victoria Justice


 

10. Carly Rae Jepsen
10. Chloe Grace Moretz
10. Stefanie Heinzmann


 

 

​*


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2016)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Saoirse Ronan*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Ilse DeLange*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Lily James*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Kimberley Crossman*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2016)

April 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Pia Toscano
Lea Michele
Emily Osment
Olivia Munn
Elyse Taylor, AUS, 20.10.85 in Vaucluse, Sydney/AUS
Olivia Holt
Alessandra Ambrosio, Laura Vandervoort, Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.04.2016 22:44Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3298 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3210 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2104 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2022 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1771 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1557 
7.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1542 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1539 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1513 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1457 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1358 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1292 
14.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1231 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1193 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1133 
18.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1061 
19.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1049 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	988 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	958 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	916 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	904 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	824 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	819 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	812 
29.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	788 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	785 
31.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	765 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	754 
33.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	746 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	733 
35.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
36.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	722 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	705 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	691 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	665 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
42.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	659 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	649 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	627 
45.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
46.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	614 
47.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	614 
48.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	595 
49.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	587 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	561 
52.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	559 
53.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	547 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	543 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
57.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
58.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
59.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	524 
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	512 
61.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	509 
62.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	505 
64.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	500 
65.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
66.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	492 
67.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	492 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	490 
69.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
70.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
71.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	470 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	455 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
74.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
75.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
76.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	438 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	433 
78.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
79.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	431 
80.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	424 
81.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
82.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	419 
83.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	414 
84.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	410 
85.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	408 
86.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
87.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
88.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
89.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
90.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	395 
91.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	394 
92.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
93.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	388 
94.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	381 
95.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	380 
96.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	379 
97.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	375 
98.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	368 
99.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	367 
*100.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	366 *
101.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	365 
102.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
103.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	359 
104.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	359 
105.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	354 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	337 
108.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	337 
109.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	336 
110.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	330 
112.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	329 
113.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
114.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
115.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	323 
116.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
117.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
118.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
119.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	307 
121.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
122.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	303 
123.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	299 
124.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
125.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	294 
127.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	293 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	293 
129.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
130.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	292 
131.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	291 
132.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
133.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
134.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
135.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
136.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
137.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	287 
138.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
139.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
141.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
142.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
143.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	272 
144.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
145.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
146.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
147.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
148.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
149.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	264 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
151.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	264 
152.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	258 
153.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
154.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
155.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	254 
156.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
157.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	247 
158.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	246 
159.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	242 
161.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
162.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	235 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	232 
164.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
165.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	229 
166.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	229 
167.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	228 
168.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	225 
169.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	224 
170.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	219 
172.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
173.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	215 
174.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	215 
175.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
176.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	213 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	213 
179.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	210 
180.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
181.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
182.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
183.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
184.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
185.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	203 
186.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
187.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	203 
188.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
189.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	200 
190.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	200 
191.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
192.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	200 
193.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	199 
194.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	198 
195.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	196 
196.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
197.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
198.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
199.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
*200.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 *
201.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	190 
202.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
203.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
204.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
205.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
206.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	184 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	180 
208.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
209.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	179 
210.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
211.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
212.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	176 
213.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
214.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
215.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	175 
216.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	174 
217.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
218.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	174 
219.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
220.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
221.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
222.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	172 
223.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
224.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	170 
225.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
226.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	169 
227.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
228.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	168 
229.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	167 
230.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor ,GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	166 
231.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
232.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	166 
233.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
234.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
236.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
237.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
238.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
239.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
240.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
241.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
242.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	154 
243.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
244.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	153 
245.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	151 
246.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	151 
247.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	151 
248.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
249.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
250.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
251.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
252.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	148 
253.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
254.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA, 147 
255.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
256.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	145 
257.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	145 
258.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
259.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	144 
260.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	144 
261.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
262.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	143 
263.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	143 
264.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	143 
265.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
266.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	142 
267.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
268.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	142 
269.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
270.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
271.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
272.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
273.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	138 
274.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	137 
275.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	137 
276.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
277.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	137 
278.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	136 
279.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
280.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
281.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	134 
282.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	133 
283.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	133 
284.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
285.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	133 
286.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
287.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	129 
288.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
289.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
290.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
291.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	128 
292.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
293.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
294.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
295.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
296.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	125 
297.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
298.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
299.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	123 
*300.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 *
301.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	121 
302.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
303.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	118 
304.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
305.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
306.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
307.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	116 
308.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
309.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
310.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
311.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
312.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
313.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
314.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
315.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	109 
316.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
317.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	107 
318.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
319.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
320.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	106 
321.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	105 
322.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	105 
323.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	104 
324.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	104 
325.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
326.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
327.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
328.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
329.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
330.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	103 
331.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
332.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
333.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
334.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
335.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	103 
336.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
338.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
339.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
340.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	98 
341.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	98 
342.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
343.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
344.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	97 
345.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
346.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	96 
347.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	96 
348.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
349.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
350.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
351.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	94 
352.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
353.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
354.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
355.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	93 
356.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	93 
357.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
358.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
359.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	93 
360.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	92 
361.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	92 
362.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
363.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
364.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
365.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
366.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
367.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
368.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	90 
369.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
370.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
371.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
372.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
373.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
374.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
375.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
376.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
377.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
378.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	86 
379.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
380.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
381.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
382.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
383.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	83 
384.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	83 
385.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
386.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
387.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
388.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
389.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
390.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	80 
391.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
392.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
393.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
394.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	79 
395.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	79 
396.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
397.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	79 
398.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	78 
399.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
*400.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 *
401.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
402.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	78 
403.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	78 
404.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
405.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
406.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
407.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
408.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
409.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
410.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
411.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	76 
412.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
413.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	75 
414.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
415.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
416.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
417.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	74 
418.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
419.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	73 
420.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	73 
421.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
422.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
423.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
424.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
425.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
426.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	71 
427.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
428.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	70 
429.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	70 
430.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
431.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
432.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
433.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	69 
434.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
435.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
436.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	66 
437.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	66 
438.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
439.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
440.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
441.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
442.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
443.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
444.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
445.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
446.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
447.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
448.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
449.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
450.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
451.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
452.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	61 
453.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
454.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	60 
455.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
456.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
457.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	60 
458.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
459.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	59 
460.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
461.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
462.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	59 
463.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
464.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
465.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
466.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
467.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
468.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
469.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
470.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	57 
471.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
472.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
473.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	57 
474.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
475.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	56 
476.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
477.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
478.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
479.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
480.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	55 
481.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
482.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
483.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
484.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
485.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
486.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
487.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
488.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
489.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
490.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
491.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
492.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
493.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
494.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
495.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
496.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	52 
497.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
498.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
499.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
*500.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 *
501.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
502.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
503.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
504.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
505.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
506.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
507.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
508.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	48 
509.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
510.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
511.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	48 
512.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
513.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
514.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
515.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
516.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
517.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	47 
518.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
519.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
520.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
521.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
522.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
523.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
524.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
525.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
526.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
527.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
528.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
529.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
530.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
531.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
532.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	44 
533.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
534.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
535.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
536.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	44 
537.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	44 
538.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
539.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
540.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
541.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
542.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
543.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
544.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
545.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	43 
546.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	42 
547.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
548.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
549.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
550.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
551.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	42 
552.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	42 
553.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	41 
554.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
555.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
556.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
557.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
558.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
559.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
560.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
561.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
562.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	39 
563.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	39 
564.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
565.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	39 
566.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
567.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
568.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
569.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
570.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
571.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
572.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	38 
573.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	38 
574.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
575.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
576.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
577.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
578.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
579.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
580.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
581.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
582.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
583.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
584.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	37	 
585.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
586.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
587.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
588.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
589.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
590.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
591.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
592.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
593.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
594.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	35 
595.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
596.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
597.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
598.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
599.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
*600.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 *
601.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
602.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
603.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
604.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
605.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
606.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 
607.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
608.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
609.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
610.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
611.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
612.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
613.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
614.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
615.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
616.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
617.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
618.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
619.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
620.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
621.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
622.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
623.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
624.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
625.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
626.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	31 
627.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
628.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
629.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
630.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
631.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
632.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	31 
633.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	31 
634.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
635.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
636.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
637.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
638.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
639.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
640.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
641.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
642.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
643.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
644.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
645.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
646.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
647.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
648.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
649.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
650.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
651.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
652.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
653.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
654.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
655.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
656.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
657.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
658.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
659.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
660.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
661.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
662.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
663.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
664.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	28 
665.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
666.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
667.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
668.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	28 
669.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
670.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
671.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
672.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
673.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
674.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
675.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
676.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	27 
677.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
678.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
679.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
680.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
681.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
682.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
683.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
684.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
685.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
686.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	26 
687.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	26 
688.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
689.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
690.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
691.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
692.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
693.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
694.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
695.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
696.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
697.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
698.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
699.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
*700.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 *
701.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
702.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
703.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
704.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
705.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
706.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
707.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
708.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
709.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
710.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
711.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
712.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
713.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
714.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	23 
715.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
716.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
717.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
718.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
719.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
720.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
721.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
722.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
723.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
724.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
725.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
726.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
727.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
728.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
729.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
730.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
731.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
732.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
733.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
734.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	22 
735.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
736.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
737.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
738.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
739.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
740.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
741.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
742.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
743.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
744.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
745.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
746.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
747.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
748.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
749.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
750.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
751.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
752.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
753.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
754.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
755.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
756.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
757.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
758.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
759.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	21 
760.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
761.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
762.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
763.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
764.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	21 
765.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
766.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
767.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
768.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
769.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
770.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
771.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
772.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
773.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
774.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20 
775.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
776.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
777.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
778.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
779.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
780.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	20 
781.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
782.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
783.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
784.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
785.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
786.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
787.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
788.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
789.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
790.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
791.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
792.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
793.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
794.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
795.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
796.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
797.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
798.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
799.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
*800.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 *
801.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
802.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
803.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
804.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
805.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
806.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
807.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
808.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
809.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
810.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
811.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
812.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
813.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
814.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
815.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
816.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
817.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
818.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
819.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
820.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
821.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
822.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
823.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
824.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
825.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
826.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
827.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
828.	Diana,of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
829.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
830.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
831.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
832.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
833.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
834.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
835.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
836.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	17 
837.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
838.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
839.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
840.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
841.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
842.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
843.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
844.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
845.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
846.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
847.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
848.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
849.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
850.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
851.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	16 
852.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	16 
853.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
854.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
855.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
856.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
857.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
858.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
859.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
860.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
861.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
862.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
863.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
864.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
865.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
866.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
867.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
868.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
869.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
870.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
871.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
872.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
873.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
874.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
875.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
876.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
877.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
878.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	15 
879.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
880.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
881.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	15 
882.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
883.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
884.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
885.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
886.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
887.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
888.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
889.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
890.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
891.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
892.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
893.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
894.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
895.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
896.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
897.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
898.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
899.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
*900.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 *
901.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
902.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
903.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
904.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
905.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
906.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
907.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
908.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
909.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
910.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
911.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
912.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
913.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
914.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
915.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
916.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	14 
917.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
918.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
919.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
920.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
921.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
922.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
923.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
924.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
925.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
926.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
927.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
928.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
929.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
930.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
931.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
932.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
933.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
934.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
935.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
936.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
937.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
938.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
939.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
940.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
941.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
942.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
943.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
944.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
945.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
946.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
947.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
948.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
949.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
950.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
951.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
952.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
953.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
954.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
955.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
956.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
957.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
958.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
959.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
960.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
961.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
962.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
963.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
964.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
965.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
966.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
967.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
968.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
969.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
970.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
971.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
972.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
973.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
974. Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
975.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
976.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	12 
977.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
978.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
979.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
980.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
981.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
982.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
983.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
984.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
985.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
986.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
987.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
988.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	11 
989.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
990.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
991.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
992.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
993.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
994.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
995.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	11 
996.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
997.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
998.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
999.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
*1000.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 *
1001.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1002.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1003.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1004.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	11 
1005.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1006.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1007.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1008.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1009.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1010.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1011.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1012.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1013.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1014.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1015.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1016.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1017.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1018.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1019.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1020.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1021.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
1022.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1023.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1024.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1025.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1026.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1027.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1028.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1029.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1030.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1031.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1032.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1033.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1034.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1035.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1036.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1037.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1038.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1039.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1040.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1041.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1042.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1043.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1044.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1045.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1046.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1047.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1048.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1049.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1050.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1051.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1052.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1053.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1054.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1055.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1056.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1057.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1058.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1059.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1060.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1061.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1062.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1063.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1064.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1065.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1066.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1067.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1068.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1069.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1070.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1071.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1072.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1073.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1074.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1075.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1076.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1077.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1078.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1079.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1080.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1081.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1082.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1083.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1084.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1085.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1086.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1087.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1088.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1089.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1090.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1091.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1092.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1093.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1094.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1095.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1096.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1097.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1098.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1099.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
*1100.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 *
1101.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1102.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1103.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1104.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1105.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1106.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1107.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1108.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1109.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1110.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1111.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1112.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1113.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1114.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1115.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1116.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1117.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1118.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1119.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1120.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1121.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1122.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1123.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1124.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1125.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1126.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1127.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1128.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1129.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	9 
1130.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1131.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1132.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1133.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1134.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1135.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1136.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	9 
1137.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1138.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1139.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1140.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1141.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1142.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1143.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1144.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1145.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1146.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1147.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1148.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1149.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1150.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1151.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1152.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1153.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1154.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1155.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1156.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1157.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1158.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1159.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1160.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1161.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1162.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1163.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1164.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1165.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1166.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1167.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1168.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1169.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1170.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	8 
1171.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1172.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1173.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1174.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1175.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1176.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1177.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1178.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1179.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1180.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1181.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1182.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1183.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1184.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1185.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1186.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1187.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1188.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1189.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1190.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1191.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1192.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1193.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1194.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1195.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1196.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1197.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1198.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1199.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
*1200.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 *
1201.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1202.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1203.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1204.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1205.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1206.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1207.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1208.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1209.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1210.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1211.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1212.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1213.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1214.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1215.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1216.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1217.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1218.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	8 
1219.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1220.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1221.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1222.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1223.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1224.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1225.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1226.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1227.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1228.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1229.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1230.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	8 
1231.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1232.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1233.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1234.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1235.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1236.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1237.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1238.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1239.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1240.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1241.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1242.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1243.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1244.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1245.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1246.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1247.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1248.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1249.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1250.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1251.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1252.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1253.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1254.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1255.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1256.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1257.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1258.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1259.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1260.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1261.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1262.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1263.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	7 
1264.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1265.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1266.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1267.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1268.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1269.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1270.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1271.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1272.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1273.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1274.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1275.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1276.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1277.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1278.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1279.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1280.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1281.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1282.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1283.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1284.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1285.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1286.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1287.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1288.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1289.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1290.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1291.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1292.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1293.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1294.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1295.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1296.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1297.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1298.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1299.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	7 
*1300.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 *
1301.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1302.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1303.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1304.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1305.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1306.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1307.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1308.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1309.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1310.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1311.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1312.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1313.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1314.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1315.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1316.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1317.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1318.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1319.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1320.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1321.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1322.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1323.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	6 
1324.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1325.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1326.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1327.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1328.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1329.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1330.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1331.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1332.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1333.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	6 
1334.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1335.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1336.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1337.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1338.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1339.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1340.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1341.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1342.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1343.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1344.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1345.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1346.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1347.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1348.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1349.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1350.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1351.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1352.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1353.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1354.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	6 
1355.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1356.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1357.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1358.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1359.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1360.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1361.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1362.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1363.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1364.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	6 
1365.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1366.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1367.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1368.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	6 
1369.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1370.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1371.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1372.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1373.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1374.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1375.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1376.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1377.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1378.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1379.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1380.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1381.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1382.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1383.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1384.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1385.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1386.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1387.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1388.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1389.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1390.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1391.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1392.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1393.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1394.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1395.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1396.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1397.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1398.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1399.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
*1400.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 *
1401.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1402.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1403.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1404.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1405.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1406.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1407.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1408.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1409.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1410.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1411.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1412.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1413.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1414.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1415.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1416.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1417.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1418.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1419.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1420.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1421.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1422.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1423.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1424.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1425.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1426.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1427.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1428.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1429.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1430.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1431.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1432.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	5 
1433.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1434.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1435.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1436.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1437.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1438.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1439.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1440.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1441.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1442.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1443.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1444.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1445.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1446.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1447.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1448.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1449.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1450.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1451.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1452.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1453.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1454.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1455.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1456.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1457.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1458.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1459.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1460.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1461.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1462.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1463.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1464.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1465.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1466.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1467.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1468.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1469.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1470.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1471.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1472.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1473.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1474.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1475.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1476.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1477.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1478.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1479.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1480.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1481.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1482.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1483.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1484.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1485.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1486.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1487.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1488.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1489.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1490.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1491.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1492.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1493.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1494.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1495.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1496.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1497.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1498.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1499.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
*1500.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 *
1501.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1502.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1503.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1504.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1505.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1506.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1507.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1508.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1509.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1510.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1511.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1512.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1513.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1514.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1515.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1516.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1517.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1518.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1519.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1520.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1521.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1522.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1523.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1524.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1525.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1526.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1527.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1528.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1529.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1530.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1531.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1532.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1533.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1534.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1535.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1536.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1537.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1538.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1539.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1540.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1541.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1542.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1543.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1544.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1545.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1546.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1547.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1548.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1549.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1550.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1551.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1552.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1553.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1554.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1555.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1556.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1557.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1558.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1559.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1560.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1561.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1562.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1563.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1564.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1565.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1566.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1567.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1568.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1569.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1570.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	3 
1571.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1572.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1573.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1574.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1575.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1576.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1577.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1578.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1579.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1580.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1581.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1582.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1583.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1584.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	3 
1585.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1586.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1587.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	3 
1588.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1589.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1590.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1591.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1592.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1593.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1594.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1595.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1596.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1597.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1598.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1599.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
*1600.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 *
1601.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1602.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1603.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1604.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1605.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1606.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1607.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1608.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1609.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1610.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1611.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1612.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1613.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1614.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1615.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1616.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1617.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1618.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1619.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1620.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1621.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1622.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1623.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1624.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1625.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1626.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	2 
1627.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1628.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1629.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1630.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1631.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1632.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1633.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1634.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1635.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1636.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1637.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1638.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1639.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1640.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1641.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1642.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1643.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1644.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1645.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1646.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1647.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1648.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1649.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1650.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1651.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1652.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1653.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1654.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1655.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	2 
1656.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1657.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1658.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1659.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1660.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1661.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1662.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1663.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1664.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1665.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1666.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1667.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1668.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1669.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1670.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1671.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1672.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1673.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1674.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1675.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1676.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1677.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1678.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1679.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1680.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1681.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1682.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1683.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1684.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1685.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1686.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1687.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1688.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1689.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1690.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1691.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1692.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1693.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1694.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1695.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1696.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1697.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1698.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1699.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
*1700.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 *
1701.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1702.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1703.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1704.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1705.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1706.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1707.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1708.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1709.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1710.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1711.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1712.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1713.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1714.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1715.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1716.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1717.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1718.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1719.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 /, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1720.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1721.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1722.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1723.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1724.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1725.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1726.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1727.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1728.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1729.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1730.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1731.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1732.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1733.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1734.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1735.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1736.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1737.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1738.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1739.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1740.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1741.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1742.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1743.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1744.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1745.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1746.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1747.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1748.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1749.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1750.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1751.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1752.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1753.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1754.	Francine Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1755.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1756.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1757.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1758.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1759.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1760.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1761.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1762.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1763.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1764.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1765.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1766.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1767.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1768.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1769.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1770.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1771.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1772.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1773.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1774.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1775.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1776.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1777.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1778.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1779.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1780.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1781.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1782.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1783.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1784.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1785.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1786.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1787.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1788.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1789.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1790.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1791.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1792.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1793.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1794.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1795.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1796.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1797.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1798.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1799.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
*1800.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 *
1801.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1802.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1803.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1804.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1805.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1806.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1807.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1808.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1809.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1810.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1811.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1812.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1813.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1814.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1815.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1816.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1817.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1818.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1819.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1820.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1821.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1822.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1823.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1824.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1825.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1826.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1827.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1828.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1829.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1830.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1831.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2104
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1557
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1539
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1513
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1358
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1292
7.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1061
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1049
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	958
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	916

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3298
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3210
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2022
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1771
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1542
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1457
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1231
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1193



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2016)

Für Mai - Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, wer dritte sein sollte, so habe ich zwei Frauen in dieser Stelle 
1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 

 

2. Jodie Foster


 


 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 


 

 

 
3. Jessica Chastain


 


 

 

 
5. Natalie Portman 


 

 

 
6. Emily Blunt


 

 

 
7. Charlize Theron 


 

 

 
8. Rachael Leigh Cook


 

 

 
9. Gemma Arterton


 

 

 
10. Katie Holmes


 

 

 
10. Naomi Watts


 

 

 
10. Nicole Kidman 


 

 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Mai 2016)

*Mai 2016​*

01 Taylor Swift
02 Hailee Steinfeld 
03 Sophie Turner
04 Selena Gomez
05 Chloe Grace Moretz
06 Chloe Bennet
07 Maisie Williams
08 Daisy Ridley
09 Emilia Clarke 
10 Bella Thorne, Laura Marano​


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Mai 2016)

Mai 2016

1 Laura Dünnwald
2 Sandra Thier
3 Jule Gölsdorf
4 Birgit Klaus
5 Ina Dietz
6 Annemarie Carpendale
7 Anja Reschke
8 Kamilla Senjo
9 Marlen Neuenschwander
10 Mara Bergmann


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Mai 2016)

*Mai 2016

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Parminder Nagra

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst​*


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2016)

01. Hayley Williams




02. Kristen Stewart
03. Willa Holland
04. Melissa Benoist
05. Daisy Ridley
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Elizabeth Olsen
08. Emily VanCamp
09. Sarah Nowak
10. Marisa Tomei


----------



## tort3 (1 Mai 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Angelina Heger
4. Emma Watson
5. Janina Uhse
6. Joelina Drews
7. Sophia Thomalla
8. Taylor Swift
9. Lena Gercke
10. Rihanna


----------



## ManuN (1 Mai 2016)

Mai 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Sandra Schneiders	
8. Julia Kleine	
9. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Vanessa Mai	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Mai 2016)

*mal eine etwas andere TopTen - ausgesucht aus Social Media - Facebook - Instagram und Twitter*


1. Emily Ratajkowski
2. Ruth Moschner
3. Josephine Skriver
4. Nova Meierhenrich
5. Hayley Kiyoko
6. Olivia Culpo
7. Angelique Kerber
8. Mischa Barton
9. Vanessa Mai
10.Oana Nechiti


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2016)

Hier meine Aprilwertung 2016:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 




 

2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## Cherubini (2 Mai 2016)

1. Alyssa Arce
2. Trieste Kelly Dunn
3. Lili Simmons
4. Lisa Tomaschewsky
5. Annemarie Carpendale
6. Kelly Brook
7. Nadine Menz
8. Emily Ratajkowski
9. Anna Lena Class
10. Maria Menounos
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Barbie Blank ("Kelly Kelly")


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Mai 2016)

Mai 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Linda Zervakis
6.	Catherine Mountbatton
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Mareille Höppner
9.	Bettina Zimmermann
10.	Aylin Tezel


----------



## Afefan (2 Mai 2016)

Mai:

1. Aline von Drateln
2. Eva Imhof
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Julia Görges
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Annika Zimmermann
8. Bettina Zimmermann
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Laura Dahlmeier
10. Heike Makatsch
10. Maisie Williams


----------



## RoadDog (2 Mai 2016)

Mai 2016

*1. Taylor Swift*







2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Emily Bett Rickards
5. Alexandra Daddario
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Victoria Justice
9. Sydney Sierota
10. Katrina Bowden


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Mai 2016)

*Mai Voting*

1. Mila Kunis
2. Lena Gercke
3. Magadelna Voigt
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Alina Merkau
6. Annika Lau
7. Victoria Justice
8. Lena Meyer Landrut
9. Natalya Neidhart
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## tino2003 (2 Mai 2016)

Mein Mai-Voting

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Mai 2016)

*Mai Voting:*

1.) Victoria Justice 
2.) Alina Merkau 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Saraya-Jade Bevis 
5.) Caroline Wozniacki 
6.) Selena Gomez 
7.) Sasha Banks
8.) Angelique Kerber 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## kamy (2 Mai 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	*


----------



## Walt (3 Mai 2016)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Mai 2016:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nadine Menz





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Janina Uhse





5. Svenja Jung





6. Mariangela Scelsi





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Lindsey Vonn





9. Yvonne Catterfeld





10. Aleksandra Bechtel


----------



## maggi77 (3 Mai 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Adrianne Curry
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Monica Bellucci
6. Lauren Pope
7. Mariah Carey
8. Aislyn Horgan Wallace
9. Victoria Silvstedt
10.Christina Aguilera


----------



## hsvmann (5 Mai 2016)

*05/16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## StefanKa (6 Mai 2016)

Mai '16

1.Lena Gercke





2.Alyssa Milano





3.Sophie Marceau





4.Jessica Alba





5.Jeanette Biedermann





6.Alexandra Neldel





7.Britt Hagedorn





8. Yana Gercke





9. Sarah Lombardi





10.Amanda Seyfried


----------



## congo64 (6 Mai 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes







2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer





4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (6 Mai 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.05.2016 23:00 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3355 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3249 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2104 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2062 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1784 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1564 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1548 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1467 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1384 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1298 
14.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
15.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1240 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1210 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1143 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1068 
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1063 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1001 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	976 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	922 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	908 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	832 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	819 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	812 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	795 
30.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	794 
31.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	788 
32.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	758 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	754 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	742 
35.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
36.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	722 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	705 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	668 
41.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	665 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	654 
44.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	627 
45.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	624 
46.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	624 
47.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
48.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	610 
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	596 
50.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	572 
52.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	569 
53.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	551 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	544 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	542 
57.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
58.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	532 
59.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	521 
61.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	509 
62.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	505 
63.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
64.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	503 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	503 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	500 
67.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	494 
69.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
71.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	470 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	459 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
74.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
75.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
76.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	444 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	441 
78.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
79.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	431 
80.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	430 
81.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	424 
82.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	423 
83.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	423 
84.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	413 
85.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	408 
86.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
87.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
88.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
89.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
90.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	398 
91.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
92.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	395 
93.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
94.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	384 
95.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	382 
96.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	381 
97.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	379 
98.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	379 
99.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	368 
*100.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	366 *
101.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	365 
102.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	362 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
104.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	359 
105.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	354 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	337 
108.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	337 
109.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	337 
110.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	336 
111.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
112.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	330 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	329 
114.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
115.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
116.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
117.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
118.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
119.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
120.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	308 
121.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
122.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	307 
123.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	303 
124.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	297 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	296 
127.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
128.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	295 
129.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	294 
130.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	292 
131.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
132.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
133.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
134.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
135.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
136.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	287 
137.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
138.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
139.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
141.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
142.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
143.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	272 
144.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
145.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
146.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
147.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
148.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	266 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
151.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	264 
152.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	258 
153.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
154.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
155.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	254 
156.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
157.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	248 
158.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	246 
159.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	245 
160.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
161.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	241 
162.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	237 
163.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	233 
165.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
166.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	230 
167.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	229 
168.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
169.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	225 
170.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	224 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	224 
172.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	221 
173.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
174.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	218 
176.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
177.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	213 
179.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	210 
180.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	210 
181.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	209 
182.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
183.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
184.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
185.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
186.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	205 
187.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
188.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	203 
189.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
191.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
192.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
193.	Kelly Kelly ( “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	201 
194.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	200 
195.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	199 
196.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	197 
197.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
198.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
199.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
*200.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 *
201.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 
202.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
203.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
204.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	184 
205.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	184 
206.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
207.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	181 
209.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
210.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	180 
211.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	179 
212.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
213.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
214.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	177 
215.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
216.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
217.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	176 
218.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
219.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
220.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
221.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	172 
222.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
223.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
224.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor , GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	171 
225.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
226.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
227.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
228.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	169 
229.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
230.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	167 
231.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D, 166 
232.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
233.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	166 
234.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
235.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	165 
236.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	163 
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
238.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
239.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	158 
240.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
241.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
242.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
243.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
244.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	155 
245.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
246.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
247.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	151 
248.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	151 
249.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
250.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	151 
251.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
252.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	150 
253.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	150 
254.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
255.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
256.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
257.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	148 
258.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
259.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	147 
260.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	147 
261.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	146 
262.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
263.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	145 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	145 
265.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	144 
266.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
267.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
268.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	143 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	143 
270.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
271.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	142 
272.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	141 
273.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
274.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
275.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
276.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
277.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	137 
278.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	137 
279.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
280.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	137 
281.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	136 
282.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	136 
283.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
284.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	134 
285.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
286.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	133 
287.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
288.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
289.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
290.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
291.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
292.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
293.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
294.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	128 
295.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
296.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
297.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	125 
298.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
299.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	123 
*300.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 *
301.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
302.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	121 
303.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	121 
304.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
305.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
306.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	117 
307.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
308.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
309.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
310.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
311.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
312.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	112 
313.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
314.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	112 
315.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
316.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	111 
317.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
318.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
319.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	109 
320.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
321.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	108 
322.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	108 
323.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
324.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
325.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	107 
326.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	107 
327.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	106 
328.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	105 
329.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
330.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	104 
331.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
332.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
333.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
334.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	103 
335.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
336.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
337.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
338.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
339.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
340.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
341.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
342.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	101 
343.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	101 
344.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
345.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	101 
346.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
347.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
348.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
349.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
350.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
351.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	96 
352.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	96 
353.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
354.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
355.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
356.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
357.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
358.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
359.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
360.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	93 
361.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
362.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
363.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
364. Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	92 
365.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
366.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	91 
367.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
368.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
369.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
370.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
371.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
372.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
373.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
374.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
375.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
376.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	87 
377.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	86 
378.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
379.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
380.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
381.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
382.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	85 
383.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	85 
384.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
385.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
386.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
387.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
388.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 
389.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	82 
390.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
391.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
392.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	81 
393.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
394.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	81 
395.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
396.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	80 
397.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
398.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
399.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	79 
*400.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 *
401.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
402.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	78 
403.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	78 
404.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	78 
405.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
406.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
407.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
408.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
409.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
410.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
411.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
412.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
413.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
414.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
415.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	75 
416.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
417.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
418.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
419.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	74 
420.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
421.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
422.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	73 
423.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	72 
424.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
425.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	71 
426.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
427.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
428.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
429.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	70 
430.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
431.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	69 
432.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
433.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
434.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	69 
435.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	69 
436.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
437.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
438.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	68 
439.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
440.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
441.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
442.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	66 
443.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	66 
444.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
445.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
446.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
447.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
448.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
449.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
450.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
451.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
452.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
453.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
454.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
455.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	62 
456.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	61 
457.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
458.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
459.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
460.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
461.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
462.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
463.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
464.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
465.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
466.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	59 
467.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
468.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
469.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
470.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
471.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
472.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
473.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
474.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
475.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
476.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	56 
477.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
478.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
479.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
480.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
481.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	55 
482.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
483.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
484.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
485.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	54 
486.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
487.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
488.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
489.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
490.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
491.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
492.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
493.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
494.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
495.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
496.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
497.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
498.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
499.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
*500.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 *
501.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
502.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
503.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
504.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
505.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
506.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
507.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
508.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	49 
509.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
510.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	48 
511.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
512.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
513.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	48 
514.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	48 
515.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
516.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
517.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
518.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	47 
519.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
520.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
521.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
522.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
523.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
524.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
525.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
526.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
527.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
528.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
529.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
530.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
531.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
532.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
533.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
534.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
535.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
536.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	44 
537.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	44 
538.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
539.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
540.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
541.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
542.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	43 
543.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
544.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
545.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
546.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
547.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	42 
548.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	42 
549.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
550.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
551.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
552.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
553.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
554.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
555.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	41 
556.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
557.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
558.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
559.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
560.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
561.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	39 
562.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	39 
563.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
564.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	39 
565.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
566.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	39 
567.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
568.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
569.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
570.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
571.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
572.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	38 
573.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
574.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
575.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
576.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
577.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
578.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
579.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
580.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
581.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
582.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
583.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
584.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
585.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
586.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
587.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
588.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
589.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
590.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
591.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
592.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
593.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
594.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
595.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	35 
596.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
597.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
598.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
599.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
*600.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	34 *
601.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
602.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
603.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	34 
604.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
605.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
606.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
607.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
608.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
609.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
610.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
611.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
612.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
613.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
614.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
615.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
616.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
617.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
618.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
619.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
620.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
621.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
622.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
623.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
624.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
625.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
626.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	32 
627.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
628.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
629.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
630.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
631.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
632.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	31 
633.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
634.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
635.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	31 
636.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
637.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
638.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
639.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
640.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
641.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
642.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
643.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
644.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
645.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
646.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
647.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
648.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
649.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
650.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	29 
651.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
652.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
653.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
654.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
655.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
656.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
657.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
658.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
659.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	29 
660.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
661.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
662.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
663.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
664.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
665.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
666.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
667.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
668.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
669.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
670.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	28 
671.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
672.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
673.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
674.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
675.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
676.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
677.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
678.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
679.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
680.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
681.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
682.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
683.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
684.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
685.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
686.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
687.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
688.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
689.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
690.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
691.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
692.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
693.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
694.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
695.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
696.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
697.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
698.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
699.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
*700.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 *
701.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
702.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
703.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
704.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
705.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
706.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
707.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
708.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
709.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
710.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
711.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	24 
712.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
713.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	24 
714.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
715.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
716.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
717.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
718.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
719.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
720.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
721.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
722.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
723.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
724.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
725.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
726.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
727.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
728.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
729.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
730.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
731.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
732.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
733.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
734.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
735.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
736.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
737.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
738.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
739.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
740.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
741.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
742.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
743.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
744.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
745.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
746.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
747.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
748.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
749.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
750.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
751.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
752.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
753.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
754.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
755.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
756.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
757.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
758.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	21 
759.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
760.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
761.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
762.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
763.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	21 
764.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
765.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
766.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
767.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
768.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
769.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
770.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
771.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
772.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
773.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
774.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
775.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	20 
776.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
777.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
778.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
779.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
780.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
781.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
782.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
783.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
784.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
785.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
786.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
787.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
788.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
789.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
790.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
791.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
792.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
793.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
794.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
795.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
796.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
797.	Katharina Böhm, A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
798.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
799.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
*800.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 *
801.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
802.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
803.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
804.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
805.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
806.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
807.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
808.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
809.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
810.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
811.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
812.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
813.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
814.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
815.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
816.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
817.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
818.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
819.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
820.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
821.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
822.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
823.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
824.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
825.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
826.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
827.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
828.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
829.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
830.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
831.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
832.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	17 
833.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
834.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
835.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
836.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
837.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
838.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
839.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
840.	Diana, of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
841.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
842.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
843.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
844.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
845.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
846.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
847.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
848.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
849.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
850.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
851.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
852.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
853.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
854.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
855.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
856.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
857.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
858.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	16 
859.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
860.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
861.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
862.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
863.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
864.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
865.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
866.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
867.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
868.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
869.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	15 
870.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
871.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
872.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
873.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
874.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
875.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
876.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
877.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
878.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
879.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
880.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
881.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
882.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
883.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	15 
884.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
885.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
886.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
887.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
888.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
889.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
890.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
891.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
892.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
893.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
894.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
895.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
896.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
897.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
898.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
899.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
*900.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 *
901.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
902.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
903.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
904.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
905.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
906.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
907.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
908.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	14 
909.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
910.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
911.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
912.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
913.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
914.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
915.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
916.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
917.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
918.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
919.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
920.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
921.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
922.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
923.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
924.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
925.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
926.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
927.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
928.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
929.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
930.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
931.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
932.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
933.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
934.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
935.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
936.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
937.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
938.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
939.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
940.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
941.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
942.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
943.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
944.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
945.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
946.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
947.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
948.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
949.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
950.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
951.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
952.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
953.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
954.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
955.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
956.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
957.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
958.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
959.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
960.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
961.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
962.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
963.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
964.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
965.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
966.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
967.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
968.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	12 
969.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	12 
970.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
971.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
972.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
973.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
974.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
975.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
976.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	12 
977.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
978.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
979.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	12 
980.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
981.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
982.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
983.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
984.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
985.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
986.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
987.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
988.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
989.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
990.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
991.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
992.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
993.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
994.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
995.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
996.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
997.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
998.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
999.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
*1000.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 *
1001. Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1002.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1003.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1004.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1005.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1006.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1007.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1008.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	11 
1009.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1010.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1011.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1012.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1013.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1014.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1015.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1016.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1017.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	11 
1018.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1019.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1020.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1021.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1022.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1023.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1024.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1025.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1026.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1027.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1028.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1029.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1030.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1031.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1032.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1033.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1034.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1035.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1036.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1037.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1038.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1039.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1040.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1041.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1042.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1043.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1044.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1045.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1046.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1047.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1048.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1049.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1050.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1051.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1052.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1053.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1054.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1055.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	10 
1056.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1057.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1058.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1059.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1060.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1061.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	10 
1062.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1063.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1064.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1065.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1066.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1067.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1068.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1069.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1070.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1071.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1072.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1073.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1074.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1075.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1076.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1077.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1078.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1079.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1080.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1081.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1082.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1083.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1084.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1085.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1086.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1087.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1088.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1089.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1090.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1091.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1092.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1093.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1094.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	9 
1095.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1096.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1097.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1098.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1099.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
*1100.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 *
1101.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1102.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1103.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1104.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1105.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1106.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1107.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1108.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1109.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1110.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1111.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1112.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1113.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1114.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1115.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1116.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1117.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1118.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1119.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	9 
1120.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1121.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1122.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1123.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1124.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1125.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1126.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1127.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1128.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1129.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1130.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1131.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1132.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1133.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1134.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1135.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1136.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1137.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1138.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1139.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1140.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1141.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1142.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1143.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1144.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1145.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1146.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1147.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1148.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1149.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1150.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1151.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1152.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1153.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1154.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1155.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1156.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1157.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1158.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1159.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1160.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1161.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1162.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1163.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1164.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1165.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1166.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1167.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1168.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1169.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1170.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1171.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1172.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1173.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1174.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1175.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1176.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1177.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1178.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	8 
1179.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1180.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1181.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1182.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1183.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1184.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1185.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1186.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1187.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1188.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1189.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1190.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1191.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	8 
1192.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1193.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1194.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1195.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1196.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1197.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1198.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1199.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
*1200.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 *
1201.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1202.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1203.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1204.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	8 
1205.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1206.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1207.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1208.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1209.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1210.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1211.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1212.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1213.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1214.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1215.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1216.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1217.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1218.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1219.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1220.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1221.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1222.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1223.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1224.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1225.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1226.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1227.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1228.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1229.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1230.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1231.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1232.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1233.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1234.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1235.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1236.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1237.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1238.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1239.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1240.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1241.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	8 
1242.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1243.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1244.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1245.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1246.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1247.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1248.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1249.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1250.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1251.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1252.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1253.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1254.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1255.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1256.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1257.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1258.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1259.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1260.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1261.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1262.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1263.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1264.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1265.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1266.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1267.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1268.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1269.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1270.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1271.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1272.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1273.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1274.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1275.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1276.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1277.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1278.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1279.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1280.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1281.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1282.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1283.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1284.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1285.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1286.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1287.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1288.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1289.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1290.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1291.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1292.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1293.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1294.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1295.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1296.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1297.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1298.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1299.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
*1300.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 *
1301.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1302.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1303.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1304.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1305.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1306.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1307.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1308.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1309.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1310.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1311.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1312.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1313.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1314.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1315.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1316.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1317.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1318.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1319.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1320.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1321.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1322.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1323.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1324.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1325.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1326.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1327.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1328.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1329.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1330.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	6 
1331.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1332.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1333.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1334.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1335.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1336.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1337.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1338.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1339.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1340.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1341.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1342.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1343.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1344.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1345.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1346.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1347.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1348.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1349.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1350.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1351.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1352.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1353.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1354.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1355.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1356.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1357.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1358.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1359.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1360.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1361.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1362.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1363.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1364.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1365.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1366.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1367.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1368.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1369.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1370.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1371.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1372.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1373.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1374.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1375.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1376.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1377.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1378.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1379.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1380.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1381.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1382.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1383.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1384.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1385.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1386.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1387.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1388.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1389.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1390.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1391.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1392.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1393.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1394.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1395.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1396.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1397.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1398.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1399.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
*1400.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 *
1401.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1402.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1403.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1404.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1405.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1406.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1407.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1408.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1409.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1410.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1411.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1412.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1413.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1414.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1415.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1416.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1417.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1418.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1419.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1420.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1421.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1422.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1423.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1424.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1425.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1426.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1427.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1428.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1429.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1430.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1431.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1432.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1433.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1434.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1435.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1436.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1437.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1438.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1439.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1440.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1441.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1442.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1443.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1444.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1445.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1446.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1447.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1448.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1449.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1450.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1451.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1452.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1453.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1454.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1455.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1456.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1457.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1458.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1459.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1460.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1461.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1462.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1463.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1464.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1465.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1466.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1467.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1468.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1469.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1470.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1471.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1472.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1473.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1474.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1475.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1476.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1477.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1478.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1479.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1480.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1481.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1482.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1483.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1484.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1485.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1486.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1487.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1488.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1489.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1490.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1491.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1492.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1493.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1494.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1495.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1496.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1497.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1498.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1499.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
*1500.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 *
1501.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1502.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1503.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1504.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1505.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1506.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1507.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1508.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1509.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1510.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1511.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1512.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1513.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1514.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1515.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1516.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1517.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1518.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1519.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1520.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1521.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1522.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1523.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1524.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1525.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1526.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1527.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1528.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1529.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1530.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1531.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1532.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1533.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1534.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1535.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1536.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1537.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1538.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1539.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1540.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1541.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1542.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1543.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1544.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1545.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1546.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1547.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1548.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1549.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1550.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1551.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1552.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1553.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1554.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1555.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1556.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1557.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1558.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1559.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1560.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1561.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1562.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1563.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1564.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1565.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1566.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1567.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1568.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1569.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1570.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1571.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1572.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1573.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1574.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1575.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1576.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1577.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1578.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1579.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1580.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1581.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1582.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1583.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1584.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1585.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1586.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1587.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1588.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1589.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1590.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1591.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1592.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1593.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	3 
1594.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1595.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1596.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1597.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1598.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1599.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
*1600.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 *
1601.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1602.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1603.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1604.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1605.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1606.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1607.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1608.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1609.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1610.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1611.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1612.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1613.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1614.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1615.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1616.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1617.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1618.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1619.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1620.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1621.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1622.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1623.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1624.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1625.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1626.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1627.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1628.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1629.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1630.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1631.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1632.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1633.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1634.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1635.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1636.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1637.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2	 
1638.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1639.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1640.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1641.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1642.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1643.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1644.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1645.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1646.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1647.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1648.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1649.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1650.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1651.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1652.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1653.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1654.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1655.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1656.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1657.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1658.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1659.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1660.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1661.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1662.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1663.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1664.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1665.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1666.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1667.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1668.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1669.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1670.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1671.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1672.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1673.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1674.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1675.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1676.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	2 
1677.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1678.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1679.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1680.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1681.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1682.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1683.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1684.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1685.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1686.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1687.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1688.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1689.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1690.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1691.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1692.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1693.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1694.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1695.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1696.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1697.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1698.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1699.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
*1700.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 *
1701.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1702.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1703.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1704.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1705.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1706.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1707.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1708.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1709.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1710.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1711.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1712.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1713.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1714.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1715.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1716.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1717.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1718.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1719.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1720.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1721.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1722.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1723.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1724.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1725.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1726.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1727.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1728.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1729.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1730.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1731.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1732.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1733.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1734.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1735.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1736.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1737.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1738.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1739.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1740.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1741.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1742.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1743.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1744.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1745.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1746.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1747.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1748.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1749.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1750.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1751.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1752.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1753.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1754.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1755.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1756.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1757.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1758.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1759.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1760.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1761.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1762.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1763.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1764.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1765.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1766.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1767.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1768.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1769.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1770.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1771.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1772. Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1773.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1774.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1775.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1776.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1777.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1778.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1779.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1780.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1781.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1782.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1783.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1784.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1785.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1786.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1787.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1788.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1789.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1790.	Francine Joy Drescher,USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1791.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1792.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1793.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1794.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1795.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1796.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1797.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1798.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1799.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
*1800.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 *
1801.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1802.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1803.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1804.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1805.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1806.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1807.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1808.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1809.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1810.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1811.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1812.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1813.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1814.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1815.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1816.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1817.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1818.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1819.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1820.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1821.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1822.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1823.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1824.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1825.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 , +03.09.06 in München	1 
1826.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1827.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1828.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1829.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1830.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1831.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1832.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1833.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1834.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2104
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1564
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1548
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1384
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1298
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1068
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1063
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	976
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	922

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3355
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3249
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2062
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1784
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1467
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1240
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1210



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## brian69 (7 Mai 2016)

*Mai 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Camilla Belle 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 


*4. Heather Graham 5. Alexandra Daddario 6. Amy Adams*




 

 

 


*7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Jennifer Morrison 9. Paula Patton*




 

 

 

*
10. Elizabeth Banks 10. Jenna Dewan 10. Stana Katic*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (10 Mai 2016)

Mein Mai Voting.

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Irina Shayk
05. Gigi Hadid
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Ariane Sommer
08. Vanessa Fuchs
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Iris Kavka
10. Nicole Meyer
10. Julie Henderson


----------



## Don Sven (10 Mai 2016)

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Sarah Bogen





4. Sasha Grey





5. Renée Weibel





6 Sarah Lombardi





7. Annemarie Eilfeld





8. Alexandra Neldel





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Olivia Burkhart


----------



## gaertner23 (20 Mai 2016)

hier mein Mai-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Susanne Kronzucker
3.) Anja Petzold
4.) Anja Heyde
5.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
6.)
7.) Frauke Ludowig
8.) Katrin Huß
9.) Cornelia Wehmeyer
10.) Annette Betz
10.) Annett Möller
10.) Maxi Biewer


----------



## pofgo (24 Mai 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum 
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Cav (27 Mai 2016)

Mein Voting für den Mai 2016

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alicia Vikander




3. Janina Uhse 




4. Sara Sampaio




5. Lena Gercke




6. Jordana Brewster


 

7. Silvie Meis




8. Angie Harmon




9. Maria Menounos




10. Kelly Rohrbach (USA, *21.01.90 in ???/USA)




10. Felicity Jones




10. Jamie Lynn Sigler


​


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Mai 2016)

Mai 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Cradlerocker (27 Mai 2016)

1) Angelique Kerber
2) Melanie Leupolz
3) Ana Ivanovic
4) Laure Boulleau
5) Kathrin Menzinger
6) Stacy Keibler
7) Lena Meyer-Landrut
8) Helene Fischer
9) Kelli Berglund
10) Nelly Furtado


----------



## Anakin (28 Mai 2016)

1. Heisse Lola
2. Selena Gomez
3. Georgia Jones
4. Victoria Justice
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Angelique Kerber
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Janina Uhse
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## dabi (29 Mai 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Martina Hingis
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Jessica Biel
10. Priyanka Chopra


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Mai 2016)

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Saoirse Ronan*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Ilse DeLange*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Lily James*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Olivia Holt*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## ch2004 (30 Mai 2016)

Mein Voting für den *Mai 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Romy Hiller
6. Maira Rothe
7. Jessica Speth
8. Sandra Maria Gronewald
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2016)

*Mai-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melissa "Supergirl" Benoist


 


6. Nina Dobrev
7. Daisy Ridley
8. Angie Harmon
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Toolman (31 Mai 2016)

1. Josephine Skriver
2. Petra Nemcova
3. Martha Hunt
4. Hannah Ferguson
5. Sandra Kubicka
6. Megan Williams
7. Sara Sampaio
8. Jessica Alba
9. Kate Beckinsale
10. Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## Devilfish (31 Mai 2016)

Mai 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne giverose


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Hayley Williams


 

4. Demi Lovato


 

5. Selena Gomez


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

8. Miley Cyrus


 

9. Chrissy Costanza


 

10. Victoria Justice
10. Hilary Duff
10. Stefanie Heinzmann


 

 

​*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2016)

Mai 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Olivia Munn
Xenia Tchoumitcheva, CH, 05.08.87 in Magnitogorsk/RUS
Shay Mitchell
Olivia Holt
Elyse Taylor
Lea Michele
Laura Vandervoort, Margot Robbie


----------



## Hehnii (31 Mai 2016)

Hier meine Maiwertung 2016:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 







2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2016)

An dieser Stelle mal ein Dankeschön an Euch und ich bin begeistert, dass sich alle an die neue kleine Regeländerung gehalten haben :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2016 22:14 Uhr*
*

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3373 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3274 
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114 *

4.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2065 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1795 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1564 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1552 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1471 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1384 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1316 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1260 
15.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1212 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1143 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1078 
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1063 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1011 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	994 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	922 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	922 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	832 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	825 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	812 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	795 
30.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	794 
31.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	793 
32.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	773 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	771 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	753 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	741 
36.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	714 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	673 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	668 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	654 
44.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	632 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	629 
46.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	627 
47.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
48.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	610 
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	596 
50.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	577 
52.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	577 
53.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	553 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	551 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
57.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	542 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
59.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
60.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	522 
61.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	521 
62.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	507 
63.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
64.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	503 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	503 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
67.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	496 
69.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	480 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
71.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	459 
73.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
74.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
75.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
76.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	444 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	441 
78.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	441 
79.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	439 
80.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
81.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
82.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	424 
83.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	423 
84.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	416 
85.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
86.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	409 
87.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
88.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
89.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	404 
90.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
91.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
92.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
93.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
94.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	387 
95.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	382 
96.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	381 
97.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	379 
98.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	379 
99.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	376 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	374 *
101.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	369 
102.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	367 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
104.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	362 
105.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	357 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	345 
108.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	341 
109.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	341 
110.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	337 
111.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
112.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	331 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	329 
114.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
115.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
116.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
117.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	323 
118.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
119.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
120.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	309 
121.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
122.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	307 
123.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	305 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	303 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	302 
126.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
127.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	297 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	296 
129.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
130.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	293 
131.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
132.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	292 
133.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
134.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
135.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
136.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
137.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
138.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	287 
139.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
140.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
141.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
142.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
143.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
144.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	274 
145.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
146.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
147.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
148.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
149.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
150.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	266 
151.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
152.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	262 
153.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	258 
154.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
155.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	256 
156.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
157.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	255 
158.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
159.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	248 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	245 
161.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
162.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	238 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	237 
164.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
165.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	233 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	233 
167.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
168.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	230 
169.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	229 
170.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	224 
172.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	221 
173.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	218 
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	218 
176.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
177.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	214 
179.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
180.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	210 
181.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
182.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	209 
183.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
184.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
186.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
187.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	205 
188.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
189.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	204 
190.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	204 
191.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
192.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
193.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
194.	Kelly Kelly / “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	201 
195.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
196.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	200 
197.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
198.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
199.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
*200.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 *
201.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 
202.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	190 
203.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
204.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
205.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	186 
206.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	186 
207.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
208.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
209.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	184 
210.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	183 
211.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
212.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	179 
213.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
214.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
215.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
216.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	177 
217.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
218.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	176 
219.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
220.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
221.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
222.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
223.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	172 
224.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor , GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	171 
226.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
227.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
228.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
229.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	170 
230.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
231.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	168 
232.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	167 
233.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	166 
234.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
235.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	166 
236.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
238.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
239.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	159 
240.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	158 
241.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	157 
242.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
243.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
244.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
245.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	155 
246.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	155 
247.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
248.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
249.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
250.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
251.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	152 
252.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
253.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	151 
254.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
255.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
256.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	150 
257.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	149 
258.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	149 
260.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
261.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	148 
262.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	148 
263.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	148 
264.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	147 
265.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
266.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
267.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	144 
268.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
269.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	144 
270.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	144 
271.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
272.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
273.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	142 
274.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	142 
275.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
276.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
277.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	141 
278.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
279.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
280.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
281.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
282.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	137 
283.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	137 
284.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	136 
285.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	135 
286.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
287.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	134 
288.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	134 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
290.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	130 
291.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
292.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
293.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
294.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
295.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
296.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
297.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
298.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
299.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	125 
*300.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	125 *
301.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
302.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
303.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
304.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	121 
305.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
306.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
307.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
308.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
309.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	116 
310.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
311.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
312.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
313.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	114 
314.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	114 
315.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	114 
316.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	112 
317.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
318.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	112 
319.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	111 
320.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
321.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
322.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
323.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
324.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	109 
325.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	108 
326.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	108 
327.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
328.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
329.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	106 
330.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
331.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	104 
332.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	104 
333.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
334.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
335.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
336.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
337.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
338.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
339.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
340.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	103 
341.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
342.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
343.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	101 
344.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
345.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	101 
346.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
347.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
348.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	98 
349.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
350.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
351.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	96 
352.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
353.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	96 
354.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
355.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
356.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
357.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
358.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
359.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
360.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	93 
361.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
362.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	93 
363.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
364.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
365.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
366.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	91 
367.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
368.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
369.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
370.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
371.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	90 
372.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
373.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
374.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
375.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
376.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	87 
377.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	87 
378.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	87 
379.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	86 
380.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
381.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
382.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	86 
383.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
384.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	85 
385.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	85 
386.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
387.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
388.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
389.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	83 
390.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
391.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
392.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 
393.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
394.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
395.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	82 
396.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
397.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	81 
398.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
399.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	81 
*400.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	80 *
401.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
402.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
403.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	79 
404.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
405.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
406.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
407.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	78 
408.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	78 
409. Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
410.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
411.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
412.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
413.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
414.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
415.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
416.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
417.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
418.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
419.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	74 
420.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
421.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	74 
422.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
423.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	73 
424.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
425.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	72 
426.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	72 
427.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
428.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
429.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
430.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	70 
431.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	70 
432.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
433.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
434.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
435.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	69 
436.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	69 
437.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
438.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	68 
439.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
440.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
441.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
442.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
443.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
444.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
445.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
446.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
447.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
448.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
449.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
450.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
451.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
452.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
453.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
454.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	62 
455.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
456.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
457.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	61 
458.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
459.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
460.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
461.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	60 
462.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
463.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
464.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
465.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
466.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
467.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
468.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
469.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	59 
470.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
471.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
472.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
473.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	57 
474.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
475.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
476.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
477.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
478.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
479.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
480.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
481.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
482.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
483.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
484.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
485.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
486.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
487.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	54 
488.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
489.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
490.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
491.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
492.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
493.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
494.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	53 
495.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
496.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
497.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
498.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
499.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
*500.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 *
501.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
502.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
503.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
504.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
505.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
506.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
507.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
508.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	49 
509.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	49 
510.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
511.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
512.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
513.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	48 
514.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
515.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	48 
516.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
517.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	47 
518.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
519.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
520.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
521.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
522.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
523.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	47 
524.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
525.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
526.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
527.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
528.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
529.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
530.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
531.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
532.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
533.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
534.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
535.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
536.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
537.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
538.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	44 
539.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
540.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
541.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
542.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
543.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	44 
544.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
545.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
546.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
547.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
548.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
549.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	43 
550.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
551.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	42 
552.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
553.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
554.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	42 
555.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	41 
556.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
557.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	41 
558.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	40 
559.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
560.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
561.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
562.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
563.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
564.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	39 
565.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
566.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
567.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	39 
568.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
569.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
570.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	39 
571.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
572.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
573.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
574.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
575.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
576.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
577.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
578.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
579.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
580.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
581.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
582.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
583.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
584.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
585.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
586.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
587.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	37 
588.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
589.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
590.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
591.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
592.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
593.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
594.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
595.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
596.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	35 
597.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
598.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
599.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
*600.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 *
601.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
602.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
603.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
604.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
605.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
606.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
607.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
608.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
609.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
610.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	34 
611.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
612.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
613.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	33 
614.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
615.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	33 
616.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
617.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
618.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
619.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
620.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
621.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
622.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
623.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
624.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
625.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
626.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	32 
627.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
628.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
629.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
630.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
631.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
632.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
633.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	31 
634.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
635.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
636.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
637.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
638.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
639.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
640.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
641.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
642.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
643.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
644.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
645.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
646.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
647.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
648.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
649.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
650.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
651.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
652.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
653.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
654.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
655.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
656.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
657.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
658.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
659.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
660.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
661.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
662.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
663.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
664.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	29 
665.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
666.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
667.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
668.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
669.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
670.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
671.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
672.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
673.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
674.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
675.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
676.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
677.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
678.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
679.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
680.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
681.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
682.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
683.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
684.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
685.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
686.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
687.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
688.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
689.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
690.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
691.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
692.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
693.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
694.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
695.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
696.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
697.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
698.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
699.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
*700.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 *
701.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
702.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
703.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
704.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
705.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
706.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
707.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
708.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
709.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
710.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
711.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
712.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
713.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	24 
714.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
715.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
716.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
717.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
718.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
719.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
720.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
721.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
722.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
723.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
724.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
725.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
726.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
727.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
728.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
729.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
730.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
731.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
732.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
733.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	22 
734.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
735.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	22 
736.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	22 
737.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
738.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
739.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
740.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
741.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
742.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
743.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	22 
744.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
745.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
746.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
747.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
748.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
749.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
750.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
751.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
752.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
753.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
754.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
755.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
756.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
757.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
758.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
759.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
760.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
761.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
762.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
763.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
764.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
765.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
766.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
767.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
768.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
769.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
770.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
771.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
772.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
773.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
774.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
775.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
776.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
777.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
778.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
779.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
780.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
781.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
782.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
783.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
784.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
785.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
786.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
787.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
788.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
789.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
790.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
791.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
792.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
793.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
794.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
795.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
796.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
797.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
798.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
799.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
*800.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 *
801.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
802.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
803.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
804.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
805.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
806.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
807.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
808.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
809.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
810.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	19 
811.	Heisse Lola,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/xxx	19 
812.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
813.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
814.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
815.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
816.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
817.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
818.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
819.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
820.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
821.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
822.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
823.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
824.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
825.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
826.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
827.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
828.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
829.	Diana, of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
830.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
831.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
832.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
833.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
834.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
835.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
836.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
837.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	17 
838.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
839.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	17 
840.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
841.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
842.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
843.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
844.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
845.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
846.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
847.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
848.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
849.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
850.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
851.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
852.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
853.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
854.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
855.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
856.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
857.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
858.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
859.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
860.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
861.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
862.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	16 
863.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
864.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
865.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
866.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
867.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
868.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
869.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
870.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
871.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	16 
872.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
873.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
874.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
875.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
876.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
877.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
878.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
879.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
880.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	15 
881.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
882.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
883.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
884.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
885.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
886.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
887.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
888.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
889.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
890.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
891.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
892.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
893.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
894.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
895.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
896.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
897.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
898.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
899.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
*900.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 *
901.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
902.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
903.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
904.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
905.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
906.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
907.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
908.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
909.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
910.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
911.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
912.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
913.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
914.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
915.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
916.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
917.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
918.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
919.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
920.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
921.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
922.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
923.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
924.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
925.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
926.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
927.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
928.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
929.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
930.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
931.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
932.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
933.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
934.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
935.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
936.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
937.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
938.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
939.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
940.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
941.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
942.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
943.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
944.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
945.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
946.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
947.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
948.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	13 
949.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
950.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
951.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
952.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
953.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
954.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
955.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
956.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
957.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
958.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
959.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	13 
960.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
961.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
962.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
963.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
964.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
965.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
966.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
967.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
968.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
969.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
970.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
971.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
972.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
973.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	12 
974.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
975.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
976.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
977.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
978.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
979.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
980.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
981.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
982.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
983.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
984.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
985.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
986.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
987.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
988.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
989.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
990.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
991.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	12 
992.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
993.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
994.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
995.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
996.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	12 
997.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
998.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
999.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
*1000.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 *
1001.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1002.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1003.	Philippa Charlotte Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1004.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1005.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1006.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1007.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1008.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1009.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1010.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1011.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1012.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1013.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1014.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1015.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1016.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1017.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1018.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1019.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1020.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1021.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1022.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1023.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1024.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1025.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1026.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1027.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1028.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1029.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1030.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1031.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1032.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1033.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1034.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1035.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1036.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	10 
1037.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1038.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1039.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	10 
1040.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1041.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1042.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1043.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1044.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1045.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1046.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1047.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1048.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1049.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1050.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1051.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1052.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1053.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1054.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1055.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1056.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1057.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1058.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1059.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1060.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1061.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1062.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1063.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1064.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1065.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1066.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1067.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1068.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1069.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1070.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1071.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1072.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1073.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1074.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1075.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1076.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1077.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1078.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1079.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1080.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1081.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1082.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1083.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1084.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1085.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1086.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1087.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1088.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1089.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1090.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1091.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1092.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1093.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1094.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1095.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1096.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1097.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1098.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1099.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
*1100.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 *
1101.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1102.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1103.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1104.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1105.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1106.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1107.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1108.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1109.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1110.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1111.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1112.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1113.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1114.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1115.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1116.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1117.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1118.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1119.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1120.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1121.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1122.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1123.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1124.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1125.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1126.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1127.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1128.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1129.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1130.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1131.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1132.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1133.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1134.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1135.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	9 
1136.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1137.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1138.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1139.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1140.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1141.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1142.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1143.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1144.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1145.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1146.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1147.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1148.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1149.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1150.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1151.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1152.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1153.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1154.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1155.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1156.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1157.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1158.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1159.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1160.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1161.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1162.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1163.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1164.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1165.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1166.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1167.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1168.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	9 
1169.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1170.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1171.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1172.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1173.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1174.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1175.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1176.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1177.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1178.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1179.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1180.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1181.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1182.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1183.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1184.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1185.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1186.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1187.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1188.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1189.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1190.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1191.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1192.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1193.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1194.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1195.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1196.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1197.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1198.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	8 
1199.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
*1200.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	8 *
1201.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1202.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	8 
1203.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1204.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1205.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1206.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1207.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1208.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1209.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1210.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1211.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1212.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1213.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1214.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1215.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1216.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1217.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1218.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1219.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1220.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1221.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1222.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1223.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1224.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1225.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1226.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1227.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1228.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1229.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1230.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1231.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1232.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1233.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1234.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1235.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1236.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1237.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1238.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1239.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1240.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1241.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1242.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1243.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1244.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1245.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1246.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1247.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1248.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1249.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1250.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1251.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1252.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1253.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1254.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1255.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1256.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1257.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1258.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1259.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1260.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1261.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1262.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1263.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1264.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1265.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1266.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1267.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1268.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1269.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1270.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1271.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1272.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1273.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1274.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1275.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1276.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1277.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1278.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1279.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1280.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1281.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1282.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1283.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1284.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1285.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1286.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1287.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1288.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1289.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1290.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1291.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1292.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1293.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1294.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1295.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1296.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1297.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1298.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1299.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1300.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 *
1301.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1302.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1303.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1304.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1305.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1306.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1307.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1308.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1309.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1310.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1311.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1312.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1313.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1314.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1315.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1316.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1317.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1318.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1319.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1320.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1321.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1322.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1323.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1324.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1325.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	6 
1326.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1327.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1328.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1329.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1330.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1331.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1332.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1333.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1334.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1335.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1336.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1337.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1338.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1339.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1340.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1341.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1342.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1343.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1344.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1345.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1346.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1347.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1348.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1349.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1350.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1351.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1352.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1353.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1354.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1355.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1356.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1357.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1358.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1359.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1360.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1361.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1362.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1363.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1364.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1365.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1366.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1367.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1368.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1369.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1370.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1371.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1372.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1373.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1374.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1375.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1376.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1377.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1378.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1379.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1380.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1381.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1382.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1383.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1384.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1385.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1386.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1387.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1388.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1389.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1390.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1391.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1392.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1393.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1394.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1395.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1396.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1397.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1398.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1399.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
*1400.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 *
1401.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1402.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1403.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1404.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1405.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1406.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1407.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1408.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1409.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1410.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1411.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1412.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1413.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1414.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1415.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1416.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1417.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1418.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1419.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1420.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1421.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1422.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1423.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1424.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1425.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1426.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1427.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1428.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1429.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1430.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1431.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1432.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1433.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1434.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1435.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1436.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1437.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1438.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1439.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1440.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1441.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1442.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1443.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1444.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1445.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1446.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1447.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1448.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1449.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1450.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1451.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1452.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1453.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1454.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1455.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1456.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1457.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1458.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1459.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1460.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1461.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1462.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1463.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1464.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1465.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1466.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1467.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1468.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1469.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1470.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1471.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1472.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1473.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1474.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1475.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1476.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1477.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1478.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1479.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1480.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1481.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1482.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1483.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1484.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1485.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1486.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1487.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1488.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1489.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1490.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1491.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1492.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1493.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1494.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1495.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1496.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1497.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1498.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1499.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
*1500.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 *
1501.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1502.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1503.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1504.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1505.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1506.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1507.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1508.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1509.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1510.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1511.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1512.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1513.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1514.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1515.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1516.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1517.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1518.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1519.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1520.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1521.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1522.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1523.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1524.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1525.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1526.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1527.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1528.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1529.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1530.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1531.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1532.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1533.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1534.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1535.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1536.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1537.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1538.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1539.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1540.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1541.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1542.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1543.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1544.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1545.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1546.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1547.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	4 
1548.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1549.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1550.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1551.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1552.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1553.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1554.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1555.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1556.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1557.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1558.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1559.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1560.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1561.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1562.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1563.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1564.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1565.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1566.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1567.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1568.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1569.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1570.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1571.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1572.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1573.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1574.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1575.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1576.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1577.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1578.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1579.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1580.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1581.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1582.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1583.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1584.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1585.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1586.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1587.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1588.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1589.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1590.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1591.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1592.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1593.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1594.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1595.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1596.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1597.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1598.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1599.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
*1600.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 *
1601.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1602.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1603.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1604.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1605.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1606.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1607.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1608.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1609.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1610.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1611.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1612.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1613.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1614.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1615.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1616.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1617.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1618.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1619.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1620.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1621.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	3 
1622.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1623.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1624.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1625.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1626.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1627.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1628.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1629.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1630.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1631.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1632.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1633.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1634.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1635.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1636.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1637.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1638.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1639.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1640.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1641.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1642.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1643.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1644.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1645.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1646.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1647.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1648.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1649.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1650.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1651.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1652.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1653.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1654.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1655.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1656.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1657.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1658.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1659.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1660.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1661.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1662.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1663.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1664.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1665.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1666.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1667.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1668.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1669.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1670.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1671.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1672.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1673.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1674.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1675.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1676.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1677.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1678.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1679.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1680.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1681.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1682.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1683.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1684.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1685.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1686.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1687.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1688.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1689.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1690.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1691.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1692.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1693.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1694.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1695.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1696.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1697.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1698.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1699.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
*1700.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 *
1701.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1702.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1703.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1704.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1705.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1706.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1707.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1708.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1709.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1710.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1711.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1712.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1713.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1714.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1715.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1716.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1717.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1718.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1719.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1720.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1721.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1722.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1723.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1724.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1725.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1726.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1727.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1728.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1729.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1730.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1731.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1732.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1733.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1734.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1735.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1736.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1737.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1738.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1739.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1740.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1741.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1742.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1743.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1744.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1745.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1746.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1747.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1748.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1749.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1750.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1751.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1752.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1753.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1754.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1755.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1756.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1757.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1758.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1759.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1760.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1761.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1762.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1763.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1764.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1765.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1766.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1767.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1768.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1769.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1770.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1771.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1772.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1773.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1774.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1775.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1776.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1777.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1778.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1779.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1780.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1781.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1782.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1783.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1784.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1785.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1786.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1787.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1788.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1789.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1790.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1791.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1792.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1793.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1794.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1795.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1796.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1797.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1798.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1799.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
*1800.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 *
1801.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1802.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1803.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1804.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1805.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1806.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1807.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1808.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1809.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1810.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1811.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1812.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1813.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1814.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1815.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1816.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1817.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1818.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1819.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1820.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1821.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1822.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1823.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1824.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1825.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1826.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1827.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1828.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1829.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1830.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1831.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1832.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1833.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1834.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1835.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1836.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1837.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1564
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1552
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1384
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1316
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1078
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1063
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	994
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	922

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3373
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3274
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2065
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1795
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1471
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1260
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1212



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2016)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde (damit Olivia erreicht 1000 Punkte!!!)


 

 

 
2. Jodie Foster


 

 

 
3. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
4. Anna Kendrick


 

 

 
5. Barbara Palvin


 

 

 
6. Diane Kruger


 

 
7. Emma Stone


 

 
8. Emma Watson


 

 
9. Marion Cotillard


 
10. Natalie Portman


​


----------



## Anakin (1 Juni 2016)

*Juni Voting*

1. Tiffany Doll (Geb. 20.05.1986 in Cherbourg, France)
2. Selena Gomez
3. Heisse Lola (Geb am 11.10.1990)
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Victoria Justice
7. Georgia Jones
8. India Summer
9. Janina Uhse
10. Marlene Lufen 
10. Christina Jolie 
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016




01 Chloë Grace Moretz
02 Sophie Turner
03 Taylor Swift 
04 Selena Gomez
05 Kristen Stewart 
06 Alicia Vikander 
07 Maisie Williams
08 Daisy Ridley
09 Hailee Steinfeld 
10 Chloe Bennet, Lena Meyer-Landrut ​


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juni 2016)

1. Alyssa Arce
2. Barbie Blank
3. Sabine Lisicki
4. Sarah Joelle
5. Trieste Kelly Dunn
6. Lili Simmons
7. Julia Görges
8. Nadine Menz
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Melanie Leupolz
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Alejandra Guilmant


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2016)

1. Aline von Drateln
2. Eva Imhof
3. Susanne Tockan
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Julia Görges
6. Agnieszka Radwanska
7 Marlene Lufen
8. Kristina Sterz
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Emma Watson


----------



## RoadDog (1 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Emily Bett Rickards
5. Chloe Bennet
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Alexandra Daddario
8. Victoria Justice
9. Sydney Sierota
10. Katrina Bowden


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juni 2016)

*Juni 2016


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2016)

01. Hayley Williams




02. Kristen Stewart
03. Daisy Ridley
04. Kim Hnizdo (* 1996 in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe)
05. Melissa Benoist
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Elizabeth Olsen
08. Janina Uhse
09. Linda Marlen Runge
10. Marisa Tomei


----------



## tort3 (1 Juni 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Janina Uhse
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Emma Watson
5. Angelina Heger
6. Taylor Swift
7. Rihanna
8. Tanja Tischewitsch
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## kamy (1 Juni 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Juni 2016)

Juni

1. Laura Dünnwald
2. Sandra Thier
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Sabine Sauer
5. Anja Reschke
6. Kamilla Senjo
7. Jule Gölsdorf
8. Yve Fehring
9. Patricia Küll
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## benedikt (2 Juni 2016)

Meine Juni Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Kendall Jenner
04.Irina Shayk
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Iris Kavka
08. Gigi Hadid
09. Karlie Kloss
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Izabel Goulart


----------



## brian69 (2 Juni 2016)

.
*1.	Olivia Wilde*






*
2.	Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 



*
4.	Emilia Clarke 5 Jenna Dewan 6. Heather Graham*




 

 



*
7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Eva Green 9. Paula Patton*




 

 



*
10.
Lily Collins - Natalie Dormer - Jordana Brester*





 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (2 Juni 2016)

*06/16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Cav (3 Juni 2016)

Ranking Juni 2016

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Sara Sampaio


 

4. Janina Uhse 


 

5. Jordana Brewster


 

6. Angie Harmon


 

7. Lena Gercke


 

8. Maria Menounos


 

9. April Love Geary (*USA, 06.12.94 in ???)


 

10. Amandine Hesse (*FRA, 16.01.93 in Montauban/FRA)


 

10. Felicity Jones


​


----------



## tino2003 (3 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## PromiFan (3 Juni 2016)

Ich mache auch mal wieder mit 

Meine Nummer 1 ist: Helene Fischer
2.) Beatrice Egli
3.) Mirjam Weichselbraun
4.) Emma Watson
5.) Judith Rakers
6.) Marietta Slomka
7.) Kay-Sölve Richter
8.) Stephanie Stappenbeck
9.) Anja Kling
10.) Caren Miosga


----------



## ManuN (4 Juni 2016)

Juni 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Elena Bruhn	
8. Julia Kleine	
9. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Quick Nick (4 Juni 2016)

Juni Voting:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Mila Kunis
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Alina Merkau
6. Victoria Justice
7. Helene Fischer
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Irina Shayk
10. Janina Uhse 
10. Beatrice Egli
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## maggi77 (4 Juni 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. LAuren Pope
3. Angela Karpova
4. Tamara Ecclestone
5. Joelina Drews
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Monica Bellucci
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Carmen Electra
10. MAriah Carey


----------



## congo64 (4 Juni 2016)

1.	*Nazan Eckes*









2.	*Delta Godrem*



3.	*Helene Fischer*









4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (4 Juni 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.06.2016 17:25 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3422 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3298 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2121 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1812 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1582 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1554 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1485 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1410 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1322 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1269 
15.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1229 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1153 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1093 
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1063 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1033 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1014 
22.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	923 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	922 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	832 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	825 
28.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
29.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	816 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	804 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	794 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	790 
33.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	789 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	758 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	741 
36.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	714 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	676 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	673 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	668 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	663 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	655 
44.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	642 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	634 
46.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	633 
47.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	616 
48.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	605 
50.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
51.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	587 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	585 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	558 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	554 
55.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
57.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	542 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	536 
60.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
61.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	522 
62.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	518 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	507 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	506 
65.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	496 
68.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
69.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	480 
70.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
71.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	463 
73.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	454 
74.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
75.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	449 
76.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
77.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
78.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	445 
79.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	441 
80.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
81.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	424 
82.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	424 
83.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
84.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	416 
85.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
86.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	409 
87.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
88.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
89.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
90.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	404 
91.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	399 
92.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
93.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
94.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	387 
95.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	385 
96.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	384 
97.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	384 
98.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	381 
99.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	376 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	374 *
101.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	370 
102.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	367 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	357 
105.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
106.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	345 
107.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	345 
108.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	341 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	341 
110.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
111.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
112.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	331 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	329 
114.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
115.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
116.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
117.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
118.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	318 
119.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
120.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	316 
121.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	314 
122.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
123.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	306 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	303 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle /GB,	302 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	299 
127.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
128.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	296 
129.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
130.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	293 
131.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
132.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
133.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	289 
134.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
135.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
136.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	287 
137.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
138.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
139.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
141.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
142.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
143.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	274 
144.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
145.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	270 
146.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
147.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	268 
149.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
150.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	265 
152.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	264 
153.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
154.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	262 
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	259 
156.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
157.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
158.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
159.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	249 
160.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	245 
161.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
162.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	241 
163.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	238 
164.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	237 
165.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	237 
166.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
167.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	233 
168.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	233 
169.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	232 
170.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
171.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
172.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	225 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	223 
174.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
175.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
176.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	218 
177.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	217 
178.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
179.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	214 
180.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
181.	Kelly Kelly (“Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	210 
182.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	209 
183.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
184.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
185.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	208 
186.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
187.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	205 
188.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
189.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
190.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	204 
191.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	204 
192.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
193.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
194.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
195.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
196.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	200 
197.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	199 
198.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	194 
199.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
*200.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 *
201.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
202.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
203.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 
204.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	190 
205.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
206.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	186 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	186 
208.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
209.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
210.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
211.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
212.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	179 
213.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
214.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
215.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
216.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	177 
217.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
218.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	177 
219.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
220.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
221.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
222.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
223.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
224.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	172 
225.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor ,GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	171 
227.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	170 
228.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
229.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
230.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	170 
231.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
232.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	169 
233.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	168 
234.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
235.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	167 
236.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
237.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
238.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	165 
239.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	165 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
241.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
242.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	159 
243.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
244.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
245.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
246.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
247.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
248.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	155 
249.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	154 
250.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
251.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
252.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	153 
253.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
254.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	152 
255.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	152 
256.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
257.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	151 
258.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	150 
259.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
260.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
261.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	149 
262.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	149 
263.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
264.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	149 
265.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	148 
266.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
267.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
268.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	145 
269.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	144 
270.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	144 
271.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	144 
272.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
273.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
274.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
275.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
276.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	142 
277.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
278.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	142 
279.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	142 
280.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
281.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
282.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	138 
283.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
284.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	138 
285.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
286.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	137 
287.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
288.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	135 
289.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
290.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	134 
291.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
292.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	132 
293.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
294.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
295.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
296.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
297.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	128 
298.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
299.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
*300.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 *
301.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	125 
302.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
303.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
304.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
305.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
306.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
307.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	119 
308.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	118 
309.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	118 
310.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
311.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	118 
312.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
313.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
314.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
315.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
316.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	116 
317.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
318.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	114 
319.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	112 
320.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
321.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
322.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	111 
323.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
324.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	109 
325.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
326.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
327.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	108 
328.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	107 
329.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
330.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
331.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	106 
332.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	105 
333.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
334.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
335.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	104 
336.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	104 
337.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
338.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
339.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
340.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
341.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
342.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
343.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
344.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	102 
345.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
346.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
347.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	101 
348.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	100 
349.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
350.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
351.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	97 
352.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
353.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
354.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
355.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	95 
356.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
357.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
358.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	95 
359.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
360.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
361.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	95 
362.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
363.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
364.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
365.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	94 
366.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
367.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
368.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
369.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	92 
370.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
371.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
372.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
373.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
374.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
375.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
376.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
377.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
378.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
379.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	88 
380.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	87 
381.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	87 
382.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	87 
383.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
384.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	86 
385.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
386.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
387.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	85 
388.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
389.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	85 
390.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	84 
391.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
392.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
393.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	83 
394.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
395.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	82 
396.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
397.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
398.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 
399.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
*400.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 *
401.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
402.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
403.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	81 
404.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
405.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
406.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
407.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	79 
408.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
409.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
410.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
411.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	78 
412.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	78 
413.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
414.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
415.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
416.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
417.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
418.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
419.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
420.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
421.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
422.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
423.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	75 
424.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	74 
425.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
426.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
427.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	74 
428.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	74 
429.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
430.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
431.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
432.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
433.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
434.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
435.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	70 
436.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
437.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
438.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
439.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
440.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
441.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	67 
442.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	66 
443.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
444.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
445.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
446.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
447.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
448.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
449.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
450.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
451.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
452.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
453.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
454.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
455.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	62 
456.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	62 
457.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
458.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
459.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
460.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
461.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
462.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
463.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	59 
464.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
465.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
466.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
467.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
468.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
469.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
470.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
471.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
472.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
473.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
474.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
475.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	57 
476.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
477.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
478.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
479.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
480.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
481.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
482.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
483.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
484.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
485.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	54 
486.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
487.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	54 
488.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
489.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
490.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	53 
491.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
492.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
493.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
494.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
495.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
496.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
497.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
498.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
499.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
*500.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 *
501.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
502.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
503.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
504.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	51 
505.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
506.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
507.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
508.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
509.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
510.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
511.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
512.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	49 
513.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	49 
514.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	48 
515.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	48 
516.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
517.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
518.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
519.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
520.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
521.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	47 
522.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
523.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
524.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
525.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
526.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
527.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	47 
528.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
529.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
530.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
531.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
532.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
533.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
534.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
535.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
536.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	45 
537.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
538.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
539.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	44 
540.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
541.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	44 
542.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
543.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
544.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
545.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
546.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
547.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
548.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
549.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
550.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
551.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
552.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
553.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	42 
554.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
555.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
556.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	42 
557.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
558.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	42 
559.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
560.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
561.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
562.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
563.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
564.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
565.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	40 
566.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	39 
567.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
568.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
569.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
570.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
571.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	39 
572.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
573.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
574.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
575.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
576.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
577.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
578.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
579.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
580.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
581.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
582.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	37 
583.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
584.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
585.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
586.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
587.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
588.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
589.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
590.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
591.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
592.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	36 
593.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
594.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
595.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	36 
596.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
597.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	36 
598.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
599.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
*600.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 *
601.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
602.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
603.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
604.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
605.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	35 
606.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
607.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
608.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
609.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	34 
610.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
611.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
612.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
613.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	34 
614.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
615.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
616.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
617.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
618.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
619.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
620.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
621.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
622.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
623.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
624.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
625.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
626.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
627.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
628.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
629.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
630.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
631.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
632.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
633.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
634.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
635.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
636.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
637.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
638.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
639.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
640.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
641.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
642.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
643.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
644.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
645.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
646.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
647.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
648.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
649.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
650.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
651.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
652.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
653.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
654.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
655.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
656.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
657.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
658.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
659.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
660.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
661.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
662.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
663.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	29 
664.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
665.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
666.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
667.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
668.	Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
669.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
670.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
671.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
672.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
673.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
674.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
675.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
676.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	28 
677.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
678.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
679.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
680.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
681.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
682.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
683.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
684.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
685.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
686.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
687.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	27 
688.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
689.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
690.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
691.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
692.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
693.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
694.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
695.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
696.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
697.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
698.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
699.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
*700.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 *
701.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
702.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
703.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
704.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
705.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
706.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
707.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
708.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
709.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
710.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
711.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
712.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
713.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
714.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
715.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
716.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	24 
717.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
718.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
719.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
720.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
721.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
722.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
723.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
724.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
725.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
726.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
727.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
728.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
729.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
730.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
731.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
732.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
733.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
734.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
735.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
736.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
737.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
738.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
739.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
740.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
741.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
742.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
743.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
744.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
745.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
746.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
747.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
748.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
749.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
750.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
751.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
752.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
753.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
754.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
755.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
756.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
757.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	22 
758.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
759.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
760.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
761.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
762.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
763.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
764.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
765.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
766.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
767.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
768.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
769.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
770.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
771.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
772.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
773.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
774.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
775.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
776.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
777.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
778.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
779.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
780.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
781.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
782.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
783.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
784.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
785.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	20 
786.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
787.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
788.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
789.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
790.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
791.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
792.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
793.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
794.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
795.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
796.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
797.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
798.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
799.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
*800.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 *
801.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
802.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
803.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
804.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
805.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
806.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
807.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
808.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	19 
809.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
810.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
811.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
812.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
813.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
814.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
815.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
816.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
817.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
818.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
819.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	18 
820.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
821.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
822.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
823.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
824.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
825.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
826.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
827.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
828.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
829.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
830.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
831.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
832.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
833.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
834.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
835.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
836.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
837.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
838.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
839.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
840.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	17 
841.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
842.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
843.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
844.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
845.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
846.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
847.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
848.	Diana, of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
849.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	16 
850.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
851.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
852.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
853.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
854.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
855.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
856.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
857.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
858.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	16 
859.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
860.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
861.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
862.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
863.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
864.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
865.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
866.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
867.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
868.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
869.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
870.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
871.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
872.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
873.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
874.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
875.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	15 
876.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
877.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
878.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
879.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
880.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
881.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
882.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
883.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
884.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
885.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
886.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
887.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
888.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
889.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
890.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
891.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
892.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
893.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
894.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
895.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
896.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
897.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
898.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
899.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
*900.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 *
901.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
902.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
903.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
904.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
905.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
906.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
907.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
908.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
909.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
910.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
911.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
912.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
913.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
914.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
915.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	14 
916.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
917.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	14 
918.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
919.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
920.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
921.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
922.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
923.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
924.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
925.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
926.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
927.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
928.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
929.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	14 
930.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
931.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
932.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
933.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
934.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	14 
935.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
936.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
937.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
938.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
939.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
940.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
941.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	13 
942.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
943.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
944.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
945.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
946.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
947.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
948.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
949.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
950.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
951.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
952.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
953.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
954.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
955.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
956.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
957.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
958.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
959.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
960.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
961.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
962.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	13 
963.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
964.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
965.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
966.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
967.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
968.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
969.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
970.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
971.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
972.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	12 
973.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
974.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
975.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
976.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
977.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12 
978.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
979.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
980.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
981.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
982.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
983.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
984.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	12 
985.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
986.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
987.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
988.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
989.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
990.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
991.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	12 
992.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
993.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
994.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
995.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
996.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
997.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
998.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
999.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
*1000.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 *
1001.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1002.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1003.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1004.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1005.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	11 
1006.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1007.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1008.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1009.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1010.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1011.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1012.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1013.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1014.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1015.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1016.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1017.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1018.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1019.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1020.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1021.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1022.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1023.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1024.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1025.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1026.	Philippa “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1027.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1028.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1029.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1030.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1031.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1032.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1033.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1034.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1035.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1036.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1037.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1038.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1039.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1040.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1041.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1042.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1043.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1044.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1045.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1046.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1047.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1048.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1049.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1050.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1051.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1052.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1053.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	10 
1054.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1055.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1056.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1057.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1058.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1059.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1060.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	10 
1061.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1062.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1063.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1064.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1065.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1066.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1067.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1068.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1069.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1070.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1071.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1072.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1073.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1074.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1075.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1076.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1077.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1078.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1079.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1080.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1081.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1082.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1083.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1084.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1085.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1086.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1087.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1088.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1089.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1090.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1091.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1092.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1093.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1094.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1095.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1096.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1097.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1098.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1099.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
*1100.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 *
1101. Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1102.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1103.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1104.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1105.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1106.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1107.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1108.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1109.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1110.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1111.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1112.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1113.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1114.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1115.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1116.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1117.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1118.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1119.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1120.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1121.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1122.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1123.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1124.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1125.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1126.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1127.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1128.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1129.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1130.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1131.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1132.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1133.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1134.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1135.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1136.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1137.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1138.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1139.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1140.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1141.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1142.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1143.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1144.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1145.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1146.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1147.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1148.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1149.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1150.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1151.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1152.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1153.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1154.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1155.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1156.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1157.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1158.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1159.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1160.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1161.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1162.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1163.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1164.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1165.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1166.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1167.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1168.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1169.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1170.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1171.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1172.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1173.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1174.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1175.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1176.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1177.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1178.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1179.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1180.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1181.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1182.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1183.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1184.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1185.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1186.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1187.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1188.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1189.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1190.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1191.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1192.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1193.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1194.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1195.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1196.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1197.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1198.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1199.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
*1200.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 *
1201.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1202.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1203.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1204.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1205.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1206.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1207.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1208.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1209.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1210.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1211.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1212.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1213.	Michaela Kirchgasser.A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1214.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1215.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1216.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1217.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1218.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1219.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1220.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1221.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	8 
1222.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1223.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	8 
1224.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1225.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1226.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1227.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1228.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1229.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1230.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1231.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1232.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1233.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1234.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1235.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1236.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1237.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1238.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1239.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1240.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1241.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1242.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1243.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1244.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1245.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1246.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1247.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1248.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1249.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1250.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1251.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1252.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	7 
1253.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1254.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1255.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1256.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1257.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1258.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1259.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1260.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1261.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1262.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1263.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1264.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1265.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1266.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1267.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1268.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1269.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1270.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1271.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1272.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1273.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1274.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1275.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1276.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1277.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1278.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1279.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1280.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1281.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1282.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1283.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1284.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1285.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1286.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1287.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1288.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1289.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1290.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1291.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1292.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1293.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1294.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1295.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1296.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1297.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1298.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1299.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
*1300.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 *
1301.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1302.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1303.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1304.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1305.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1306.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1307.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1308.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1309.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1310.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1311.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1312.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1313.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1314.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1315.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1316.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1317.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1318.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1319.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1320.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1321.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1322.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1323.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1324.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1325.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1326.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1327.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1328.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1329.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1330.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1331.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1332.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1333.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1334.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1335.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1336.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1337.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1338.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1339.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1340.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1341.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1342.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1343.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1344.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1345.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1346.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1347.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1348.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1349.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1350.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1351.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1352.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1353.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1354.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1355.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1356.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1357.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1358.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1359.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1360.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1361.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1362.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1363.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1364.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	6 
1365.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1366.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1367.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1368.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1369.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1370.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1371.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1372.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	6 
1373.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1374.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1375.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1376.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1377.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1378.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1379.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1380.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1381.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1382.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1383.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1384.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1385.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1386.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1387.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1388.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1389.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1390.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1391.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1392.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1393.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1394.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1395.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1396.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1397.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1398.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1399.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
*1400.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 *
1401.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1402.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1403.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1404.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1405.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1406.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1407.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1408.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1409.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1410.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1411.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1412.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1413.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1414.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1415.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1416.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1417.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1418.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1419.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1420.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1421.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1422.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1423.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1424.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1425.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1426.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1427.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1428.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1429.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1430.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1431.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1432.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1433.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1434.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1435.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1436.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1437.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1438.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1439.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1440.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1441.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1442.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1443.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1444.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1445.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1446.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1447.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1448.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1449.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1450.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1451.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1452.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1453.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1454.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1455.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1456.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1457.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1458.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1459.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1460.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1461.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1462.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1463.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1464.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1465.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1466.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1467.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1468.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1469.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	5 
1470.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1471.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1472.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1473.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1474.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1475.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1476.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1477.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1478.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1479.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1480.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1481.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1482.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1483.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1484.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1485.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1486.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1487.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1488.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1489.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1490.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1491.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1492.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1493.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1494.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1495.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1496.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1497.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1498.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1499.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
*1500.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 *
1501.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1502.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1503.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1504.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1505.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1506.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1507.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1508.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1509.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1510.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1511.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1512.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1513.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1514.	Katharina Wackernagel,D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1515.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1516.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1517.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1518.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1519.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1520.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1521.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1522.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1523.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1524.	Grace Kelly,MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1525.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1526.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1527.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1528.	Marina Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1529.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1530.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1531.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1532.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1533.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1534.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1535.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1536.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1537.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1538.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1539.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1540.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1541.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1542.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1543.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1544.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1545.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1546.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1547.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1548.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1549.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1550.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1551.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1552.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1553.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1554.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1555.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1556.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1557.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1558.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1559.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	3 
1560.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1561.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1562.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1563.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1564.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1565.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1566.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1567.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1568.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1569.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1570.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1571.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1572.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1573.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1574.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1575.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1576.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1577.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1578.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1579.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1580.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1581.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1582.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1583.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1584.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1585.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1586.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1587.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1588.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1589.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1590.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1591.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1592.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1593.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1594.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1595.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1596.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1597.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1598.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1599.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
*1600.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 *
1601.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1602.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1603.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1604.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1605.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1606.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1607.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1608.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1609.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1610.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1611.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1612.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1613.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1614.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1615.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1616.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1617.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1618.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1619.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1620.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1621.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1622.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1623.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1624.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1625.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1626.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1627.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1628.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1629.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1630.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1631.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1632.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1633.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1634.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1635.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1636.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1637.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA, 31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1638.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1639.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1640.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1641.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1642.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1643.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1644.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1645.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1646.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1647.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1648.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1649.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1650.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1651.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1652.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1653.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1654.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1655.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1656.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1657.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1658.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1659.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1660.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1661.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1662.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1663.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1664.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1665.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1666.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1667.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1668.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1669.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1670.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1671.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1672.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1673.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1674.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1675.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1676.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1677.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1678.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1679.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1680.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1681.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1682.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1683.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1684.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1685.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1686.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1687.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1688.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1689.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1690.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1691.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1692.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1693.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1694.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1695.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1696.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1697.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1698.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1699.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
*1700.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 *
1701.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1702.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1703.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1704.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1705.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1706.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1707.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1708.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1709.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1710.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1711.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1712.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1713.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1714.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1715.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1716.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1717.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1718.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1719.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1720.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1721.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1722.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1723.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1724.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1725.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1726.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1727.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1728.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1729.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1730.	Francine Joy Drescher USA 30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1731.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1732.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1733.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1734.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1735.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1736.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1737.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1738.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1739.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1740.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1741.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1742.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1743.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1744.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1745.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1746.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1747.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1748.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1749.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1750.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1751.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1752.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1753.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1754.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1755.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1756.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1757.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1758.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1759.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1760.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1761.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1762.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1763.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1764.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1765.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1766.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1767.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1768.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1769.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1770.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1771.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1772.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1773.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1774.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1775.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1776.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1777.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1778.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1779.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1780.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1781.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1782.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1783.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1784.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1785.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	1 
1786.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1787.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1788.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1789.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1790.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1791.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1792.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1793.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1794.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1795.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1796.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1797.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1798.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1799.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
*1800.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 *
1801.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1802.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1803.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1804.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1805.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1806.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1807.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1808.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1809.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1810.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1811.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1812.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1813.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1814.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1815.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	1 
1816.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1817.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1818.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1819.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1820.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1821.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1822.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1823.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1824.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1825.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1826.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1827.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1828.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1829.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1830.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1831.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1832.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1833.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1834.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1835.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1836.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1837.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1838.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1839.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1840.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1841.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1842.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1843.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
*1844.	Annemarie Wendel,	D, *26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1582
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1554
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1410
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1322
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1093
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1063
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1014
10.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL	923

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3422
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3298
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2121
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1812
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1485
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1269
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1229



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Ralf1972 (7 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Sylvie Meis
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Carolin Kebekus
6.	Aylin Tezel
7.	Bettina Zimmermann
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Maxi Biever
10.	Catherine Mountbatten


----------



## ch2004 (8 Juni 2016)

Mein Voting für den *Juni 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Romy Hiller
6. Maira Rothe
7. Jessica Speth
8. Sandra Maria Gronewald
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Juni 2016)

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Caroline Wozniacki 
5.) Ruth Moschner 
6.) Marlene Lufen 
7.) Selena Gomez 
8.) Angelique Kerber 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Saraya-Jade Bevis


----------



## gaertner23 (12 Juni 2016)

Mein juni-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Katja Horneffer
3.) Anja Petzold
4.) Susi Brandt
5.) Annette Betz
6.) Susanne Reimann
7.) Cornelia Wehmeyer
8.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
9.)
10.) Frauke Ludowig
10.) Katrin Huß
10.) Anja Heyde


----------



## RockingSheep (20 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Walt (23 Juni 2016)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Juni 2016:

1. Juliane Seyfarth






2. Lena Gercke





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Nadine Menz





5. Cosma Shiva Hagen





6. Mariangela Scelsi





7. Janina Uhse





8. Svenja Jung





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Don Sven (24 Juni 2016)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Katie Holmes





4. Sarah Bogen





5. Sasha Grey





6. Renée Weibel






7. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen






8. Alexandra Neldel






9. Diana Amft





10. Laura Osswald


----------



## StefanKa (27 Juni 2016)

1.Lena Gercke





2.Alyssa Milano





3.Sophie Marceau





4.Jessica Alba





5.Jeanette Biedermann





6.Alexandra Neldel





7.Anneke Dürkopp





8. Elena Garcia Gerlach





9. Sarah Lombardi





10. Inez Björg David


----------



## Blechbuckel (27 Juni 2016)

Juni-Voting:
1. Jennifer Aniston
2. Emma Watson
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Sandra Thier
5. Stephanie Meißner
6. Anneke Dürrkopp
7. Claire Forlani
8. Paris Hilton
9. Susanne Langhans
10. Judith Rakers


----------



## Walt (28 Juni 2016)

*Werbung für Das CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING!!!*

Ein bissel Werbung, sozusagen in eigener Sache:

*WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2016!

Bereits in DREI TAGEN endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016.

Habt Ihr schon abgestimmt?

Durch Anklicken der nachstehenden Links kommt ihr direkt zu den Vorscheidungsgruppen 1 und 2.

Bitte macht mit! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt *


----------



## taurus79 (30 Juni 2016)

1. Esther Sedlaczek
2. Annett Möller
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Vanessa Blumhagen
5. Stephanie Puls*
6. Kay Sölve Richter
7. Anneke Dürrkopp 
8. Jennifer Knäble
9. Jeanette Biederman
10. Kamilla Senjo


* Bitte mal das Geburtsdatum überprüfen / korrigieren. Laut der Website von N24 ist die Gute Frau Jahrgang 1980 und nicht wie im Ranking angeben 1973. ( es sei denn es gibt eine weitere Frau mit dem selben Namen)


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Elyse Taylor
Lea Michele
Laura Vandervoort
Hannah Ferguson
Sandra Kubicka
Natasha Poly, Margot Robbie


----------



## Hehnii (30 Juni 2016)

Hier meine Juniwertung 2016:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 





 

2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juni 2016)

Aufgrund der EM nicht dazu gekommen, was zu ändern oder neue Bilder zu suchen 

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Saoirse Ronan*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Ilse DeLange*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Lily James*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Olivia Holt*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## christschenbale (30 Juni 2016)

Mein Juni-Voting:
1. Vanessa Hudgens
2. Emilia Clarke
3. Emma Stone
4. Sarah Hyland
5. Jennifer Lawrence
6. Margot Robbie
7. Christina Milian
8. Sophie Turner
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## pofgo (30 Juni 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum 
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Devilfish (30 Juni 2016)

Juni 2016
*
1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Demi Lovato


 

3. Hayley Williams


 

4. Ariana Grande


 

5. Selena Gomez


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Ashley Tisdale


 

8. Victoria Justice


 

9. Chrissy Costanza


 

10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Hilary Duff
10. Stefanie Heinzmann


 

 

 *​


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2016 22:18 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3447 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3335 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2121 
*
4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1812 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1591 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1561 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1490 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1410 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1335 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1289 
15.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1229 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1153 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1105 
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1065 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1037 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1022 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	930 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	923 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	840 
27.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	825 
28.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	821 
29.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	804 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	802 
32.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	799 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	790 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	769 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	760 
36.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	724 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	680 
40.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	680 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	677 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	673 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	655 
44.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	645 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	639 
46.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	634 
47.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	626 
48.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	612 
50.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
51.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	595 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	587 
53.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	560 
54.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	559 
55.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	554 
57.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	540 
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	536 
60.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
61.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	522 
62.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	518 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	514 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	507 
65.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
68.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
69.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	490 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
71.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	463 
73.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	454 
74.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	453 
75.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	451 
76.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	449 
77.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
78.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
79.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	445 
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	434 
81.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
82.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	424 
83.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
84.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	420 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	419 
86.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	413 
87.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
88.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
89.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
90.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
91.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	400 
92.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	395 
94.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	394 
95.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
96.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	386 
97.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	385 
98.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	384 
99.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	384 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	377 *
101.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	370 
102.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	367 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	360 
105.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	346 
108.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	345 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	342 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	336 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
112.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
113.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
114.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
115.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	324 
116.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
117.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
118.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
119.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	319 
120.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
121.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	314 
122.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
123.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	306 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	303 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	302 
126.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	302 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	299 
128.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	298 
129.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
130.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
131.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	296 
132.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
133.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
134.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
135.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
136.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
137.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
138.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
139.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
141.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
142.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	276 
143.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
144.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	274 
145.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
146.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	270 
147.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
148.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	268 
150.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
151.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	265 
153.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
154.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	264 
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	259 
156.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
157.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
158.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	253 
159.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	252 
160.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
161.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	249 
162.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
163.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	241 
164.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	241 
165.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	237 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	237 
167.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
168.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	233 
169.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	232 
170.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
171.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
172.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	226 
173.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	225 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	223 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	222 
176.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
177.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	218 
178.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
179.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	217 
180.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
181.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
182.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	212 
183.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	211 
184.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	210 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
186.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
187.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	209 
188.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	209 
189.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
190.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	208 
191.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
192.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
193.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
194.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
195.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
196.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
197.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	199 
198.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	196 
199.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	195 
*200.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	194 *
201.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
202.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
203.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
204.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
205.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 
206.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	186 
208.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
209.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
210.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
211.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	181 
212.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
213.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	179 
214.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
215.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
216.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
217.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
218.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
219.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	177 
220.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
221.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	176 
222.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
223.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
224.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
225.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
226.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
227.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	172 
228.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	172 
229.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	172 
230.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	171 
231.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
232.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	170 
233.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
234.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
235.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
236.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	167 
237.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
238.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
239.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	165 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	162 
241.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	159 
242.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	159 
243.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	159 
244.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	158 
245.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
246.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
247.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	157 
248.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
249.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
250.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
251.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	154 
252.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
253.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
254.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	153 
255.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	153 
256.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	153 
257.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	152 
258.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
259.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
260.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	150 
261.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
262.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	149 
263.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	149 
264.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
265.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
266.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
267.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
268.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	147 
269.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
270.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	145 
271.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	145 
272.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	144 
273.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
274.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	144 
275.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
276.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
277.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
278.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	142 
279.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
280.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	142 
281.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
282.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
283.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	138 
284.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
285.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	138 
286.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
287.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
288.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	137 
289.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	136 
290.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
291.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	133 
292.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	132 
293.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	129 
294.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
295.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	129 
296.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	129 
297.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
298.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	128 
299.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
*300.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 *
301.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
302.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
303.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	123 
304.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
305.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
306.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	120 
307.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
308.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	119 
309.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	119 
310.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	119 
311.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	118 
312.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	118 
313.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
314.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
315.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
316.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
317.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
318.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	115 
319.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	115 
320.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	112 
321.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	112 
322.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
323.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	111 
324.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	111 
325.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
326.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
327.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
328.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	109 
329.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
330.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
331.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
332.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	106 
333.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	106 
334.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
335.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	105 
336.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
337.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
338.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	104 
339.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
340.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
341.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
342.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
343.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
344.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
345.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	102 
346.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
347.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
348.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	100 
349.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
350.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
351.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	98 
352.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	97 
353.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
354.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
355.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
356.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	95 
357.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	95 
358.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
359.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
360.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	95 
361.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
362.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
363.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	94 
364.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
365.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	94 
366.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
367.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
368.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
369.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
370.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
371.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
372.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
373.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
374.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
375.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
376.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
377.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
378.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
379.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	88 
380.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	87 
381.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	87 
382.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	87 
383.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	86 
384.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
385.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
386.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
387.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	85 
388.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
389. Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	85 
390.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	85 
391.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	84 
392.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
393.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	84 
394.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
395.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
396.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	83 
397.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
398.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
399.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
*400.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 *
401.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
402.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	81 
403.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
404.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
405.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
406.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
407.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
408.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	79 
409.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
410.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
411.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
412.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	78 
413.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	78 
414.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
415.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
416.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
417.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
418.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
419.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
420.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
421.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
422.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
423.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
424.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	74 
425.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
426.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	74 
427.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
428.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	74 
429.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
430.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
431.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
432.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
433.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
434.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
435.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
436.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
437.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	69 
438.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
439.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
440.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
441.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
442.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
443.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	67 
444.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	67 
445.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
446.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
447.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
448.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
449.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
450.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
451.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
452.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
453.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	63 
454.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
455.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
456.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
457.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	62 
458.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
459.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
460.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
461.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
462.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
463.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
464.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
465.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
466.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
467.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
468.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
469.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
470.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
471.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
472.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
473.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	58 
474.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
475.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
476.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
477.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
478.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
479.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	55 
480.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
481.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
482.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
483.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
484.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
485.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	54 
486.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
487.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
488.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
489.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	54 
490.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
491.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	53 
492.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
493.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
494.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
495.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
496.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
497.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
498.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
499.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
*500.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 *
501.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
502.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
503.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
504.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
505.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
506.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
507.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
508.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	51 
509.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	51 
510.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
511.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
512.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
513.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
514.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	50 
515.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
516.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	49 
517.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
518.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
519.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
520.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	48 
521.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
522.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
523.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
524.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
525.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
526.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	47 
527.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
528.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
529.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
530.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
531.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
532.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	46 
533.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
534.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
535.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
536.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
537.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
538.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	45 
539.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
540.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
541.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	45 
542.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
543.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
544.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
545.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
546.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
547.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
548.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	44 
549.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
550.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
551.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
552.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
553.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
554.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	43 
555.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
556.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
557.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
558.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	42 
559.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
560.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
561.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	42 
562.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	42 
563.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
564.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
565.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
566.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	40 
567.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
568.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
569.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
570.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
571.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	39 
572.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
573.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
574.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	39 
575.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
576.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
577.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
578.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
579.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
580.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
581.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
582.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
583.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
584.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
585.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
586.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
587.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
588.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
589.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
590.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
591.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
592.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	36 
593.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
594.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
595.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
596.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	36 
597.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 
598.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
599.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
*600.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 *
601.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	35 
602.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	35 
603.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
604.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
605.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
606.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
607.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
608.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
609.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
610.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
611.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
612.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
613.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
614.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
615.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	34 
616.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
617.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
618.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
619.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
620.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
621.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
622.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
623.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
624.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
625.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
626.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
627.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
628.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
629.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
630.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
631.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
632.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
633.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
634.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
635.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
636.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	31 
637.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
638.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
639.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
640.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
641.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
642.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
643.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
644.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
645.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
646.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
647.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
648.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
649.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
650.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	30 
651.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
652.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
653.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
654.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
655.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
656.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
657.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
658.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
659.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
660.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
661.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
662.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
663.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
664.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
665.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
666.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	29 
667.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
668.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
669.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
670.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
671.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	28 
672.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
673.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
674.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
675.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
676.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
677.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
678.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
679.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
680.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
681.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
682.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	27 
683.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
684.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
685.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
686.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
687.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
688.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
689.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
690.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
691.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
692.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
693.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
694.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
695.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
696.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
697.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
698.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
699.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
*700.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 *
701.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
702.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
703.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
704.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
705.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
706.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
707.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
708.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
709.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
710.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
711.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
712.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	24 
713.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	24 
714.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
715.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	24 
716.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
717.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
718.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
719.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
720.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
721.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
722.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
723.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
724.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
725.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
726.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
727.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
728.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
729.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
730.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
731.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
732.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
733.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
734.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
735.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
736.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
737.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
738.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
739.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
740.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
741.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
742.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
743.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
744.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
745.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
746.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
747.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
748.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
749.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
750.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
751.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
752.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
753.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
754.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
755.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
756.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
757.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
758.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
759.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
760.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
761.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
762.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
763.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	21 
764.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
765.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
766.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
767.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
768.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
769.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
770.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
771.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
772.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
773.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
774.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
775.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
776.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
777.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
778.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
779.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
780.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
781.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
782.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
783.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
784.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
785.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
786.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
787.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
788.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
789.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
790.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	20 
791.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
792.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
793.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
794.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
795.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
796.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	20 
797.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
798.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
799.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
*800.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 *
801.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
802.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
803.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
804.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
805.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
806.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
807.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
808.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
809.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
810.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
811.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
812.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
813.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
814.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
815.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
816.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
817.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
818.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
819.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
820.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
821.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
822.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
823.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
824.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
825.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
826.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
827.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
828.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
829.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
830.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
831.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	18 
832.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
833.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
834.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
835.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
836.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	18 
837.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	18 
838.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
839.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	18 
840.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
841.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
842.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
843.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
844.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
845.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
846.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
847.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
848.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
849.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
850.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
851.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
852.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
853.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
854.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
855.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
856.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
857.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
858.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
859.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
860.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
861.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
862.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
863.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
864.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
865.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
866.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	16 
867.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
868.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
869.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
870.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
871.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
872.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
873.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	16 
874.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
875.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
876.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
877.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
878.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
879.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
880.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
881.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
882.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
883.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
884.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
885.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
886.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
887.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
888.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
889.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
890.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
891.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
892.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
893.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
894.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
895.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
896.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
897.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
898.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
899.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
*900.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 *
901.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
902.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
903.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
904.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
905.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
906.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	15 
907.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
908.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
909.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
910.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
911.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
912.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
913.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
914.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
915.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
916.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
917.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
918.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	14 
919.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
920.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
921.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
922.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
923.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
924.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
925.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
926.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
927.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
928.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
929.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
930.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
931.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
932.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
933.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
934.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
935.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
936.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
937.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
938.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
939.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
940.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
941.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
942.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
943.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
944.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
945.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
946.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
947.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
948.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
949.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
950.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
951.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
952.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
953.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
954.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
955.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
956.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
957.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
958.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
959.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
960.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
961.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
962.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	13 
963.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
964.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
965.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
966.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
967.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
968.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
969.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	13 
970.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
971.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
972.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
973.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
974.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
975.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
976.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
977.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	12 
978.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
979.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
980.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
981.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
982.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
983.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	12 
984.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
985.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
986.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
987.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
988.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
989.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
990.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
991.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	12 
992.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	12 
993.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
994.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
995.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
996.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
997.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
998.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
999.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
*1000.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 *
1001.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1002.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND, 01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1003.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1004.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1005.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1006.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1007.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1008.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1009.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1010.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1011.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1012.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1013.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1014.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1015.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1016.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1017.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1018.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1019.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1020.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1021.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1022.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1023.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1024.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1025.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1026.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1027.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1028.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1029.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1030.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1031.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1032.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1033.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	11 
1034.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1035.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1036.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1037.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1038.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1039.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1040.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1041.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1042.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1043.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1044.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1045.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1046.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1047.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1048.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1049.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1050.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1051.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1052.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1053.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1054.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1055.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1056.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1057.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1058.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1059.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1060.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1061.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1062.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1063.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1064.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	10 
1065.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1066.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1067.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1068.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1069.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1070.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1071.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1072.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1073.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1074.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1075.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1076.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1077.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1078.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1079.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1080.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1081.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1082.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1083.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1084.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1085.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1086.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1087.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1088.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1089.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1090.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1091.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	10 
1092.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1093.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1094.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1095.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1096.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1097.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1098.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1099.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
*1100.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 *
1101.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1102.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1103.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1104.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1105.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1106.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1107.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1108.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1109.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1110.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1111.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1112.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1113.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1114.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1115.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1116.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1117.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1118.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1119.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1120.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1121.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1122.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1123.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1124.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1125.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1126.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1127.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1128.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1129.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1130.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1131.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1132.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1133.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1134.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1135.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1136.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1137.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1138.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	9 
1139.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1140.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1141.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1142.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1143.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1144.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1145.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1146.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1147.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1148.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1149.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1150.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1151.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1152.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1153.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1154.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1155.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1156.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1157.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1158.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1159.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1160.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1161.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1162.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1163.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1164.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1165.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1166.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1167.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1168.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1169.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1170.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1171.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1172.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	9 
1173.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1174.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1175.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1176.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1177.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1178.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1179.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1180.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1181.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1182.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1183.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1184.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	8 
1185.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1186.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1187.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1188.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1189.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1190.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1191.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1192.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1193.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1194.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	8 
1195.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1196.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1197.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1198.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1199.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
*1200.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 *
1201.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1202.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1203.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1204.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1205.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1206.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1207.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1208.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1209.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1210.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1211.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1212.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1213.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1214.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1215.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1216.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1217.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1218.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1219.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1220.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1221.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1222.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1223.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1224.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1225.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1226.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1227.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1228.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1229.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1230.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1231.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1232.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1233.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1234.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1235.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1236.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1237.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1238.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1239.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1240.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1241.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1242.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1243.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1244.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	8 
1245.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1246.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1247.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1248.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1249.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1250.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1251.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1252.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1253.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1254.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1255.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1256.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1257.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1258.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1259.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1260.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1261.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1262.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1263.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1264.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1265.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1266.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1267.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1268.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1269.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1270.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1271.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1272.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1273.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1274.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1275.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1276.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1277.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1278.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1279.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1280.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1281.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1282.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1283.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1284.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1285.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	7 
1286.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1287.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1288.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1289.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1290.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1291.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1292.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1293.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1294.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1295.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1296.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1297.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1298.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1299.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
*1300.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 *
1301.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1302.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1303.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1304.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1305.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1306.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1307.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1308.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1309.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1310.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1311.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1312.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1313.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1314.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1315.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1316.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1317.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1318.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1319.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1320.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1321.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1322.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1323.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1324.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1325.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1326.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1327.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1328.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1329.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1330.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1331.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1332.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1333.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1334.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1335.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1336.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1337.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1338.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1339.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1340.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1341.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1342.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1343.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1344.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1345.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1346.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1347.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1348.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1349.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1350.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1351.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1352.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1353.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1354.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1355.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1356.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1357.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1358.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1359.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1360.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1361.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1362.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1363.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1364.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1365.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1366.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1367.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1368.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1369.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1370.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1371.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1372.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1373.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1374.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1375.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1376.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	6 
1377.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1378.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1379.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1380.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1381.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1382.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1383.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1384.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1385.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1386.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1387.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1388.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1389.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1390.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1391.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1392.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1393.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1394.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1395.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1396.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1397.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1398.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1399.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
*1400.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 *
1401.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1402.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1403.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1404.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1405.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1406.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1407.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1408.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1409.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1410.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1411.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1412.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1413.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1414.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1415.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1416.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1417.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1418.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1419.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1420.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1421.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1422.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1423.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1424.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1425.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1426.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1427.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1428.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1429.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1430.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1431.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1432.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1433.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1434.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1435.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1436.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1437.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1438.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1439.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1440.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1441.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1442.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1443.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1444.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1445.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1446.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1447.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1448.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1449.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1450.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1451.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1452.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1453.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1454.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1455.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1456.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1457.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1458.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1459.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1460.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1461.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1462.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1463.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1464.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1465.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1466.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1467.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1468.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1469.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1470.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1471.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1472.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1473.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1474.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1475.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1476.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1477.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1478.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1479.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1480.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1481.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1482.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1483.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1484.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1485.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1486.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1487.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1488.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1489.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1490.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1491.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1492.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1493.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1494.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1495.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1496.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1497.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1498.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	4 
1499.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
*1500.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 *
1501.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1502.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1503.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1504.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1505.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1506.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1507.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1508.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1509.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1510.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1511.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1512.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1513.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1514.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1515.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1516.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1517.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1518.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1519.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1520.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1521.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1522.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1523.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1524.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1525.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1526.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1527.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1528.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1529.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1530.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1531.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1532.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1533.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1534.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1535.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1536.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1537.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1538.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1539.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1540.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1541.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1542.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1543.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1544.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1545.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1546.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1547.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1548.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1549.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1550.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1551.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1552.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1553.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1554.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1555.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1556.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1557.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1558.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1559.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1560.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1561.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1562.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1563.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1564.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1565.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1566.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1567.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1568.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1569.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1570.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1571.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1572.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1573.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1574.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1575.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1576.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1577.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1578.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1579.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1580.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1581.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1582.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1583.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1584.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1585.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1586.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1587.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1588.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1589.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1590.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1591.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1592.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1593.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1594.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1595.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1596.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1597.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1598.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1599.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
*1600.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 *
1601.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1602.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1603.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1604.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1605.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1606.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1607.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1608.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1609.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1610.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1611.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1612.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1613.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1614.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1615.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1616.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1617.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1618.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1619.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1620.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1621.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1622.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1623.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1624.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1625.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1626.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1627.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1628.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1629.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1630.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1631.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1632.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1633.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1634.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1635.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1636.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1637.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1638.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1639.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1640.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1641.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1642.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1643.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1644.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1645.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1646.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1647.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1648.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1649.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1650.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1651.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1652.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1653.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1654.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1655.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1656.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1657.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1658.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1659.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1660.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1661.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1662.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1663.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1664.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1665.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1666.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1667.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1668.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1669.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN, 2 
1670.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1671.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1672.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1673.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1674.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1675.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1676.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1677.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1678.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1679.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1680.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1681.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1682.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1683.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1684.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1685.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1686.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1687.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1688.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1689.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1690.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1691.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1692.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1693.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	2 
1694.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1695.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1696.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1697.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1698.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1699.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
*1700.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 *
1701.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1702.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1703.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1704.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1705.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1706.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1707.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1708.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1709.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1710.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1711.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1712.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1713.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1714.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1715.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1716.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1717.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1718.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1719.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1720.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1721.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1722.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1723.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1724.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1725.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1726.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	1 
1727.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1728.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1729.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1730.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1731.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1732.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1733.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1734.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1735.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1736.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1737.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1738.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1739.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1740.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1741.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1742.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1743.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1744.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1745.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1746.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1747.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1748.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1749.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1750.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1751.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1752.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1753.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1754.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1755.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1756.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1757.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1758.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1759.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1760.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1761.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1762.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1763.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1764.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1765.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1766.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1767.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1768.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1769.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1770.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1771.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1772.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1773.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1774.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1775.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1776.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1777.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1778.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1779.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1780.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1781.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1782.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1783.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1784.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1785.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1786.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1787.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1788.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1789.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1790.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1791.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1792.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1793.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1794.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1795.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1796.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1797.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1798.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1799.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
*1800.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 *
1801.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1802.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1803.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1804.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1805.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1806.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1807.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1808.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1809.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1810.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1811.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1812.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1813.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1814.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1815.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1816.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1817.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1818.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1819.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1820.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1821.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1822.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1823.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1824.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1825.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1826.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1827.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1828.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1829.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1830.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1831.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1832.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1833.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1834.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1835.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1836.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1837.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1838.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1839.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1840.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1841.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1842.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1843.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1844.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1845.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1591
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1561
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1410
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1335
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1105
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1065
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1022
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	930

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3447
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3335
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2121
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1812
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1490
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1289
9.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245
10.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1229



* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Juli 2016)

*Juli Voting*

1.) Alina Merkau 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Selena Gomez 
5.) Caroline Wozniacki 
6.) Angelique Kerber 
7.) Marlene Lufen 
8.) Mila Kunis 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Walt (1 Juli 2016)

Auch ein paar andere Gesichter dabei - im Juli 2016:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nadine Menz





3. Valea Scalabrino





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Suzan Anbeh





6. Muriel Baumeister





7. Mariangela Scelsi





8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





9. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch





10. Nia Künzer






Letzte Chance - die Vorausscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 endet in gut einer Stunde! Schnell noch abstimmen!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juli 2016)

*Juli 2016

01 Chloe Grace Moretz
02 Taylor Swift
03 Sophie Turner
04 Hailee Steinfeld
05 Kristen Stewart
06 Alicia Vikander
07 Maisie Williams
08 Selena Gomez
09 Laura Marano
10 Joanna Levesque, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Bella Thorne​*


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juli 2016)

*Juli 2016


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Duns*​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Juli 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Joana Krupa
4. Mariah Carey
5. Joelina Drews
6. Angela Karpova
7. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
8. Carmen Electra
9. Tamara Ecclestone
10.Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Kristen Stewart
03. Daisy Ridley
04. Kim Hnizdo 
05. Willa Holland
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Elizabeth Olsen
08. Janina Uhse
09. Taissa Farmiga
10. Bella Thorne


----------



## hsvmann (1 Juli 2016)

*07 / 16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Juli 2016)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Victoria Justice 
3. Veronika Klimovits
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Mila Kunis
6. Alina Merkau
7. Nina Heuser
8. Janina Uhse
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Helene Fischer
10. Tanja Bauer


----------



## hound815 (2 Juli 2016)

Für Juli

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 
2. Anna Kendrick


 

 

 
3. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
4. Cate Blanchett


 

 

 
5. Margot Robbie


 

 

 
6. Sophie Turner


 

 

 
7. Jessica Alba


 

 

 
8. Kristen Stewart


 

 


9. Gemma Arterton


 

 
10. Alexa Chung


 

 
10. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
10. Jodie Foster


 

 
​


----------



## brian69 (2 Juli 2016)

*Juli 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence  *




 




*4. Paula Patton 5. Camilla Belle 6. Emilia Clarke*




 

 




*7. Kirsten Dunst 8. Heather Graham 9. Jenna Dewan*




 

 




*10.
Amy Adams - Emmy Rossum - Lily Collins*




 

 

​


----------



## kamy (2 Juli 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## tort3 (2 Juli 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Janina Uhse
3. Taylor Swift
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Angelina Heger
6. Joelina Drews
7. Laura Lopez
8. Sophia Thomalla 
9. Lena Gercke
10. Tanja Tischewitsch


----------



## Anakin (3 Juli 2016)

1. Veronika Klimovits
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Lena Gercke
4. Georgia Jones
5. Heisse Lola
6. Selena Gomez
7. Lejla-X 
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Janina Uhse
10. Helene Fischer
10. Anna Heesch
10. Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Juli 2016)

*Juli-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melissa Benoist


 


6. Nina Dobrev
7. Daisy Ridley
8. Angie Harmon
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## tino2003 (3 Juli 2016)

Juli-Voting 

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (3 Juli 2016)

Juli 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Emily Bett Rickards
5. Chloe Bennet
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Victoria Justice
8. Sydney Sierota
9. Willa Holland
10. Lily James


----------



## ManuN (3 Juli 2016)

Juli 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Johanna Klum	
8. Sandra Schneiders	
9. Elena Bruhn	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## benedikt (4 Juli 2016)

Mein Juli Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Irina Shayk
06. Iris Kavka
07. Gigi Hadid
08. Ariane Sommer
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Julie Henderson
10. Gitare Sudziute (Lit)
10. Maryna Linchuk


----------



## Ralf1972 (4 Juli 2016)

Juli 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Pinar Tanrikolu
4.	Jennifer Knäble
5.	Barbara Schöneberger
6.	Carolin Kebekus
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Nazan Eckes
10.	Catherine Mountbatten


----------



## Blechbuckel (4 Juli 2016)

Juli 16

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Sandra Thier
3. Joan Severance
4. Beth Behrs
5. Anne Igartiburu
6. Jennifer Aniston
7. Marie Bäumer
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Stephanie Meißner
10. Shania Twain


----------



## Cherubini (4 Juli 2016)

1. Charlotte McKinney
2. Alexandra Daddario
3. Lisa Tomaschewsky
4. Kelly Brook
5. Julia Görges
6. Annemarie Carpendale
7. Barbie Blank
8. Solveig Mork Hansen
9. Maria Menounos
10. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
10. Nadine Menz
10. Nikki Bella


----------



## congo64 (4 Juli 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes









2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer









4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (4 Juli 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.07.2016 22:10*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3498 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3383 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2164 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1833 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1591 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1568 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1509 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1436 
12.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1346 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1298 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1245 
16.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1163 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1131 
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1067 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1054 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1042 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	934 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	923 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	848 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	840 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	825 
29.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
30.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	814 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	813 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	802 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	796 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	769 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	760 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	733 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	680 
40.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	680 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	678 
42.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	677 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	656 
44.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	655 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	644 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	641 
47.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	634 
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	621 
49.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
50.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	605 
51.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	594 
53.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	566 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	564 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	555 
56.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	533 
61.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
62.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	522 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	520 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	507 
65.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
68.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	496 
69.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	490 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
71.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	467 
73.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	460 
74.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	459 
75.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	456 
76.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	451 
77.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	451 
78.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
79.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	444 
81.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
82.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	431 
83.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
84.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	420 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	419 
86.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	413 
87.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
88.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
89.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS, 01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
90.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
91.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	400 
92.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
93.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	396 
94.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	395 
95.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	394 
96.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
97.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	387 
98.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	386 
99.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	386 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	377 *
101.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	375 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	373 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	360 
105.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
106.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
107.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	350 
108.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	346 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	342 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	342 
111.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
112.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	332 
113.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
114.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
115.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	328 
116.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
117.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
118.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
119.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
120.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
121.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
122.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	313 
123.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	311 
124.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	307 
125.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
126.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	302 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	302 
128.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	298 
129.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
130.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
131.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	296 
132.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
133.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
134.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
135.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
136.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
137.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
138.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
139.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
140.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	284 
141.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	281 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
143.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
144.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
145.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	273 
146.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
147.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	270 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	270 
149.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
150.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	268 
152.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
153.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
154.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	259 
156.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
157.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
158.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	253 
159.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	253 
160.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	252 
161.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	252 
162.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	244 
164.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
165.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	242 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	241 
167.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	241 
168.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
169.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	234 
170.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
171.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	229 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	228 
173.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	227 
174.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	227 
175.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	225 
176.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	224 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	222 
178.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
179.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
180.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	217 
181.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
182.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
183.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
184.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	212 
185.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	211 
186.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
187.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
188.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	209 
189.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	209 
190.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
191.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	208 
192.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
193.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	204 
194.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	204 
195.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
196.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	203 
197.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
198.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
199.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	201 
*200.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	196 *
201.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	195 
202.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
203.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
204.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
205.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
206.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	191 
207.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	188 
209.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	186 
210.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	186 
211.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
212.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
213.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
214.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	181 
215.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
216.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
217.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	178 
218.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
219.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
220.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
221.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
222.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
223.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
224.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
225.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	174 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	173 
227.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
228.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
229.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
230.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	172 
231.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	172 
232.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	171 
233.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
234.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	170 
235.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
236.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
237.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
238.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	167 
239.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
240.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	165 
242.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	164 
243.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	163 
244.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	160 
245.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	159 
246.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	158 
247.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	157 
248.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
249.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
250.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	156 
251.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
252.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
253.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
254.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
255.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
256.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	153 
257.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	153 
258.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	153 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	152 
260.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
261.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	152 
262.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
263.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	150 
264.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	150 
265.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	150 
266.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
267.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
268.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
269.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
270.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
271.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	147 
272.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
273.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	146 
274.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
275.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
276.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
277.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
278.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	142 
279.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
280.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	142 
281.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	142 
282.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN, 21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
283.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	141 
284.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
285.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	139 
286.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
287.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	138 
288.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
289.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
290.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	137 
291.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	136 
292.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	136 
293.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
294.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	132 
295.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
296.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	130 
297.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	129 
298.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
299.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
*300.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 *
301.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
302.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
303.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
304.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	125 
305.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	124 
306.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	124 
307.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	122 
308.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	122 
309.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
310.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
311.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	119 
312.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	118 
313.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
314.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
315.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	117 
316.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
317.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
318.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	116 
319.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
320.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	115 
321.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	112 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	112 
323.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
324.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	112 
325.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	111 
326.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
327.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
328.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	110 
329.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
330.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
331.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
332.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	108 
333.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
334.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
335.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
336.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	106 
337.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
338.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
339.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
340.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	104 
341.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
342.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
343.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
344.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
345.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
346.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
347.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	102 
348.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
349.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
350.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	101 
351.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	100 
352.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	100 
353.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	99 
354.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
355.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
356.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
357.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
358.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	96 
359.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
360.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	95 
361.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
362.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	95 
363.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
364.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
365.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
366.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
367.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	93 
368.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
369.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
370.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
371.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
372.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
373.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
374.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
375.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
376.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
377.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
378.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	89 
379.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
380.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
381.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
382.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
383.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	88 
384.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	87 
385.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	87 
386.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	87 
387.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	87 
388.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	87 
389.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
390.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
391.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
392.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
393.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
394.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	85 
395.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85 
396.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
397.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
398.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
399.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
*400.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 *
401.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
402.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 
403.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
404.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
405.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
406.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
407.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
408.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
409.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	79 
410.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
411.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
412.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
413.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	78 
414.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
415.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
416.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
417.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
418.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
419.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
420.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
421.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	76 
422.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
423.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
424.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
425.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
426.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
427.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
428.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	74 
429.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
430.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
431.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
432.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
433.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
434.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
435.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
436.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
437.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
438.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	69 
439.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
440.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
441.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
442.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
443.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	67 
444.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	67 
445.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	67 
446.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
447.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
448.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
449.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
450.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
451.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
452.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	64 
453.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	64 
454.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
455.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
456.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	63 
457.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
458.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
459.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
460.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
461.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
462.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
463.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	60 
464.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
465.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
466.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
467.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
468.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
469.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
470.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
471.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
472.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
473.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
474.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
475.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
476.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
477.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
478.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
479.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
480.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
481.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
482.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
483.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
484.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
485.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
486.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
487.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	54 
488.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	54 
489.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
490.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
491.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
492.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	54 
493.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
494.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
495.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
496.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
497.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
498.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
499.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
*500.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 *
501.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
502.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
503.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	52 
504.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
505.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
506.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
507.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
508.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
509.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
510.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	51 
511.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
512.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
513.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
514.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
515.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	50 
516.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	49 
517.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
518.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	49 
519.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
520.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
521.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
522.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	48 
523.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	48 
524.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
525.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
526.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
527.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
528.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
529.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
530.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
531.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
532.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
533.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
534.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
535.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
536.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
537.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
538.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
539.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	45 
540.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	45 
541.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
542.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
543.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	45 
544.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
545.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
546.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
547.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
548.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
549.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
550.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
551.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
552.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
553.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
554.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
555.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	43 
556.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	43 
557.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	43 
558.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
559.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
560.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
561.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
562.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
563.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
564.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	42 
565.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	42 
566.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	41 
567.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
568.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
569.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
570.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	40 
571.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
572.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
573.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
574.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
575.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	39 
576.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
577.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
578.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	39 
579.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
580.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
581.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
582.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
583.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
584.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
585.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	38 
586.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
587.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
588.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
589.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
590.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
591.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
592.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
593.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
594.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
595.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
596.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
597.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
598.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
599.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
*600.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	36 *
601.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
602.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
603.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
604.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	35 
605.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
606.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
607.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
608.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
609.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
610.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
611.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
612.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
613.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
614.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
615.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
616.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
617.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
618.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
619.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
620.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	34 
621.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
622.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
623.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
624.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
625.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
626.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
627.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
628.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
629.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
630.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
631.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
632.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
633.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
634.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
635.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
636.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
637.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
638.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
639.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	31 
640.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
641.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	31 
642.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
643.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
644.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
645.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
646.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
647.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
648.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
649.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
650.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
651.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	30 
652.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
653.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
654.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
655.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
656.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
657.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
658.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
659.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
660.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
661.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
662.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
663.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
664.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
665.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
666.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
667.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
668.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
669.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
670.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
671.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
672.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
673.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
674.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
675.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
676.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
677.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
678.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
679.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
680.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
681.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
682.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
683.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
684.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
685.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
686.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
687.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
688.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
689.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
690.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	27 
691.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
692.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
693.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
694.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
695.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
696.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
697.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
698.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
699.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
*700.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 *
701.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
702.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
703.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
704.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
705.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
706.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
707.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
708.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
709.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
710.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
711.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
712.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
713.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	25 
714.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
715.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	24 
716.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	24 
717.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
718.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
719.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
720.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
721.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
722.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
723.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
724.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
725.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
726.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
727.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
728.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
729.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
730.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
731.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
732.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
733.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
734.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
735.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
736.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
737.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
738.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
739.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
740.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
741.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
742.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
743.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
744.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
745.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
746.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
747.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
748.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
749.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
750.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
751.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
752.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
753.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
754.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
755.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
756.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
757.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
758.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
759.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
760.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
761.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
762.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
763.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
764.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	21 
765.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
766.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
767.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
768.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
769.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
770.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
771.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
772.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
773.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
774.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
775.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
776.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
777.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
778.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
779.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
780.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
781.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
782.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
783.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
784.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
785.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
786.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
787.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
788.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
789.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
790.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
791.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
792.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	20 
793.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
794.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	20 
795.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
796.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
797.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
798.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
799.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
*800.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 *
801.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
802.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
803.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
804.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
805.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
806.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
807.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
808.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
809.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
810.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
811.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
812.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
813.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
814.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
815.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
816.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
817.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
818.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
819.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
820.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
821.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
822.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
823.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
824.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	18 
825.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
826.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	18 
827.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
828.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
829.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
830.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
831.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
832.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
833.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
834.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	18 
835.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
836.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
837.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
838.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
839.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	18 
840.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	18 
841.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	18 
842.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
843.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	18 
844.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
845.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
846.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
847.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
848.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
849.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
850.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
851.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
852.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
853.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
854.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
855.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
856.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
857.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
858.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
859.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	17 
860.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
861.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
862.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
863.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
864.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
865.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
866.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
867.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
868.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
869.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
870.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
871.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	16 
872.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
873.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
874.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
875.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
876.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
877.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
878.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
879.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
880.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
881.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
882.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
883.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
884.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
885.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
886.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
887.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
888.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
889.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
890.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
891.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
892.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
893.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
894.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
895.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
896.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
897.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
898.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
899.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
*900.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 *
901.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
902.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
903.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
904.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
905.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
906.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
907.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
908.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
909.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
910.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
911.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
912.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
913.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
914.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
915.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
916.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
917.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
918.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
919.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
920.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
921.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
922.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
923.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
924.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	14 
925.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
926.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
927.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
928.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	14 
929.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
930.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
931.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	14 
932.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
933.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
934.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
935.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
936.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
937.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
938.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
939.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
940.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
941.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
942.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
943.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
944.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
945.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
946.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
947.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
948.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
949.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
950.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
951.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
952.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
953.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
954.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
955.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
956.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
957.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
958.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
959.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
960.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
961.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
962.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
963.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
964.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
965.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
966.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
967.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
968.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
969.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
970.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
971.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
972.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
973.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	13 
974.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
975.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
976.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
977.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
978.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
979.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
980.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
981.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	12 
982.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
983.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
984.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
985.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
986.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
987.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	12 
988.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
989.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
990.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
991.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
992.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
993.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
994.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
995.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
996.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	12 
997.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
998.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
999.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
*1000.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 *
1001.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1002.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	12 
1003.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1004.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1005.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1006.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1007.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1008.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1009.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1010.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1011.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1012.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1013.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1014.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1015.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1016.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1017.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1018.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1019.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1020.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1021.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	11 
1022.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1023.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1024.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1025.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1026.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1027.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1028.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1029.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1030.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1031.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1032.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1033.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1034.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1035.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1036.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	11 
1037.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1038.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1039.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	11 
1040.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1041.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1042.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1043.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1044.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1045.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1046.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1047.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1048.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1049.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1050.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1051.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1052.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1053.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1054.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1055.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1056.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1057.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1058.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1059.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1060.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1061.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1062.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1063.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1064.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1065.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1066.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1067.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1068.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1069.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1070.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1071.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1072.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1073.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1074.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1075.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1076.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1077.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1078.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1079.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1080.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1081.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1082.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1083.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1084.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1085.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1086.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1087.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1088.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1089.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1090.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1091.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1092.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1093.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1094.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1095.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1096.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	10 
1097.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1098.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1099.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*1100.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 *
1101.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1102.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1103.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1104.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1105.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1106.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1107.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1108.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1109.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1110.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1111.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1112.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1113.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1114.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1115.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1116.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1117.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1118.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1119.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1120.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1121.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1122.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1123.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1124.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1125.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1126.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1127.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1128.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1129.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1130.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1131.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1132.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1133.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1134.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1135.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1136.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1137.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1138.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1139.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1140.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1141.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1142.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1143.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	9 
1144.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1145.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1146.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1147.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1148.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1149.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1150.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1151.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1152.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1153.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1154.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1155.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1156.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1157.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1158.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1159.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1160.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1161.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1162.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1163.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1164.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1165.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1166.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1167.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1168.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1169.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1170.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1171.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1172.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1173.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1174.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1175.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1176.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1177.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1178.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1179.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1180.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1181.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1182.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1183.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1184.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1185.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1186.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1187.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1188.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	8 
1189.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1190.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1191.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1192.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1193.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1194.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1195.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1196.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1197.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1198.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1199.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
*1200.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 *
1201.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1202.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1203.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1204.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1205.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1206.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1207.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1208.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1209.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1210.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1211.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1212.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1213.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1214.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1215.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1216.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1217.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1218.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1219.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1220.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1221.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1222.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1223.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1224.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1225.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1226.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1227.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1228.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1229.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1230.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1231.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1232.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1233.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1234.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1235.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1236.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1237.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1238.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1239.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1240.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1241.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1242.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1243.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1244.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1245.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1246.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1247.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1248.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1249.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1250.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1251.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1252.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1253.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1254.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1255.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1256.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1257.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1258.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1259.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1260.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1261.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1262.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1263.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1264.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1265.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1266.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1267.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1268.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1269.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1270.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1271.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1272.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1273.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1274.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1275.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1276.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1277.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1278.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1279.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1280.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1281.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1282.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1283.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1284.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1285.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1286.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1287.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1288.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1289.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1290.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1291.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1292.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1293.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1294.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1295.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1296.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1297.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1298.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1299.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
*1300.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 *
1301.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1302.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1303.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1304.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1305.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1306.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1307.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1308.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1309.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1310.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1311.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1312.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1313.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1314.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1315.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1316.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1317.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1318.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1319.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1320.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1321.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1322.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1323.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1324.	Alena Seredova,	CZ, 21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1325.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1326.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1327.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1328.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1329.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1330.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1331.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1332.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1333.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1334.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1335.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1336.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1337.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1338.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1339.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1340.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1341.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1342.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1343.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1344.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1345.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1346.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1347.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1348.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1349.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1350.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1351.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1352.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1353.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1354.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1355.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1356.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1357.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1358.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1359.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1360.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1361.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1362.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1363.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1364.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1365.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1366.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1367.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1368.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1369.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1370.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1371.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1372.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1373.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1374.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1375.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1376.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1377.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1378.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1379.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1380.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1381.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1382.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1383.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1384.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1385.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1386.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1387.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1388.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1389.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1390.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1391.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1392.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5	 
1393.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1394.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1395.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1396.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1397.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1398.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1399.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
*1400.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 *
1401.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1402.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1403.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1404.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1405.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1406.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1407.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1408.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1409.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1410.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1411.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1412.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1413.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1414.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1415.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1416.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1417.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1418.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1419.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1420.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1421.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1422.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1423.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1424.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1425.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1426.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1427.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1428.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1429.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1430.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1431.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1432.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1433.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1434.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1435.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1436.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1437.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1438.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1439.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1440.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1441.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1442.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1443.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1444.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1445.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1446.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1447.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1448.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1449.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1450.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1451.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1452.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1453.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1454.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1455.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1456.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1457.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1458.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1459.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1460.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1461.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1462.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1463.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1464.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1465.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1466.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1467.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1468.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1469.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1470.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1471.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1472.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1473.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1474.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1475.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1476.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1477.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1478.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1479.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1480.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1481.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1482.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1483.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1484.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1485.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1486.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1487.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1488.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1489.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1490.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1491.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1492.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1493.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1494.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1495.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1496.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1497.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1498.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	4 
1499.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
*1500.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 *
1501.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1502.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1503.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1504.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1505.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1506.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1507.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1508.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1509.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1510.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1511.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1512.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1513.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1514.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1515.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1516.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1517.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1518.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1519.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1520.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1521.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1522.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1523.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1524.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	4 
1525.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1526.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1527.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1528.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1529.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1530.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1531.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1532.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1533.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1534.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1535.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1536.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1537.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1538.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1539.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1540.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1541.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1542.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1543.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1544.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1545.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1546.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1547.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1548.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1549.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1550.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1551.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1552.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1553.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1554.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1555.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1556.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1557.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1558.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1559.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1560.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1561.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1562.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1563.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1564.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1565.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1566.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1567.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1568.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1569.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1570.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1571.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1572.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1573.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1574.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1575.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1576.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1577.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1578.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1579.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1580.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1581.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1582.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1583.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1584.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1585.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1586.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1587.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1588.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1589.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1590.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1591.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1592.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1593.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1594.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1595.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1596.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1597.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1598.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1599.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
*1600.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 *
1601.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1602.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1603.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1604.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1605.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1606.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1607.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1608.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1609.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1610.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1611.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1612.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1613.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1614.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1615.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1616.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1617.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1618.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1619.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1620.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1621.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1622.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1623.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1624.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1625.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1626.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1627.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1628.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1629.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1630.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1631.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1632.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1633.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1634.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1635.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1636.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1637.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1638.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1639.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1640.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1641.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1642.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1643.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1644.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1645.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1646.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1647.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1648.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1649.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1650.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1651.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1652.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1653.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1654.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1655.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1656.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1657.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1658.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1659.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1660.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1661.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1662.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1663.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1664.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1665.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1666.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1667.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1668.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1669.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1670.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1671.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1672.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1673.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1674.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1675.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1676.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1677.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1678.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1679.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1680.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1681.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1682.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1683.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1684.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1685.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1686.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1687.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1688.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1689.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1690.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1691.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1692.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1693.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1694.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1695.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1696.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1697.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1698.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1699.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
*1700.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 *
1701.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1702.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1703.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1704.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1705.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1706.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1707.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1708.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1709.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1710.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1711.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1712.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1713.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1714.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1715.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1716.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1717.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1718.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1719.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1720.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1721.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1722.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1723.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1724.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1725.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1726.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	1 
1727.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1728.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1729.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1730.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1731.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1732.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1733.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1734.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1735.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1736.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1737.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1738.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1739.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1740.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1741.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1742.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1743.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1744.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1745.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1746.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1747.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1748.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1749.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1750.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1751.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1752.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1753.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1754.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1755.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1756.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1757.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1758.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1759.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1760.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1761.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1762.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1763.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1764.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1765.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1766.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1767.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1768.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1769.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1770.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1771.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1772.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	1 
1773.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1774.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1775.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1776.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1777.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1778.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1779.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1780.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1781.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1782.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1783.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1784.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1785.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1786.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1787.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1788.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1789.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1790.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1791.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1792.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1793.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1794.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1795.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1796.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1797.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1798.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1799.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1800.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 *
1801.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1802.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1803.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1804.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1805.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1806.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1807.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1808.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1809.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1810.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1811.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1812.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1813.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1814.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1815.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1816.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1817.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1818.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1819.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1820.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1821.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1822.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1823.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1824.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1825.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1826.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1827.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1828.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1829.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1830.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1831.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1832.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1833.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1834.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1835.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1836.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1837.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1838.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1839.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1840.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1841.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1842.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1843.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1844.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1845.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1846.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1847.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1591
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1568
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1436
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1346
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1131
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1067
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1042
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	934

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3498
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3383
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2164
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1833
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1509
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1289
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1245
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Emil Müller (5 Juli 2016)

Juli 2016

1 Laura Dünnwald ==> Top 300 :thumbup:
2 Marlene Lufen ==> Platz 9 :thumbup:
3 Sandra Schneiders
4 Sandra Thier
5 Marlen Neuenschwander
6 Jule Gölsdorf ==> 100 Punkte Marke :thumbup:
7 Annemarie Carpendale
8 Mara Bergmann
9 Yve Fehring
10 Anja Reschke


----------



## ch2004 (8 Juli 2016)

Mein Voting für den *Juli 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Linda Mürtz
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Romy Hiller
6. Maira Rothe
7. Jessica Speth
8. Sandra Maria Gronewald
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Afefan (9 Juli 2016)

1. Eva Imhof
2. Aline von Drateln
3. Julia Görges
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Kristina Sterz
6. Anne Hatheway
7. Natalie Portman
8. Annika Zimmermann
9. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Andrea Petkovic
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Susanne Tockan


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Juli 2016)

mein Juli-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Anja Heyde
3.) Maira Rothe
4.) Susanne Kronzucker
5.) Eva Mähl
6.) Frauke Ludowig
7.) Cornelia Wehmeyer
8.) Anouschka Horn
9.) Katja Horneffer
10.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
10.) Susi Brandt


----------



## Don Sven (27 Juli 2016)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Janina Flieger





4. Sarah Bogen





5. Betty Dittrich





6. Elisha Cuthbert





7. Diane Willems





8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen





9. Alexandra Neldel





10. Diana Amft


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Juli 2016)

Juli 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## StefanKa (28 Juli 2016)

1.Lena Gercke





2.Alyssa Milano





3.Sophie Marceau





4.Jessica Alba





5.Jeanette Biedermann





6.Alexandra Neldel





7.Anneke Dürkopp





8. Elena Garcia Gerlach





9. Sarah Lombardi





10. Inez Björg David


----------



## Cav (28 Juli 2016)

Mein Juli Voting 2016

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Jordana Brewster


 

4. Janina Uhse 


 

5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Sara Sampaio


 

7. Angie Harmon


 

8. Stefanie Giesinger


 

9. Maria Menounos


 

10. Amandine Hesse


 

10. Felicity Jones


 

10. Eva Larue


​


----------



## maggi77 (29 Juli 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Lauren Pope
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Mariah Carey
6. Monica Bellucci
7. Juli Proven
8. Mary Body (ak Maria Hering)
9. Leng Yein
10. Katie Price


----------



## congo64 (29 Juli 2016)

Maggi 77 : Ich werte dein Ranking von heute für den August, da du bereits am 01.07.2016 deine Punkte für Juli vergeben hast.


----------



## taurus79 (29 Juli 2016)

1. Anneke Dürkopp
2. Jennifer Knäble
3. Annett Möller
4. Jasmin Wagner
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Esther Sedlaczek
8. Mriam Lange
9. Stephanie Puls
10. Kay Sölve-Richter


----------



## Devilfish (31 Juli 2016)

Juli 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne


 

2. Demi Lovato


 

3. Selena Gomez


 

4. Ariana Grande


 

5. Taylor Swift


 

6. Hayley Williams


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

9. Chrissy Costanza


 

10. Ashley Tisdale / Hilary Duff / Miranda Cosgrove


 

 

​*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2016)

Juli 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Elyse Taylor
Lea Michele
Ryan Newman
Isabeli Fontana
Victoria Justice
Natasha Poly, Margot Robbie


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum 
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2016)

Sommerloch, nix Neues

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Saoirse Ronan*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Ilse DeLange*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Lily James*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Olivia Holt*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Hehnii (31 Juli 2016)

Hier meine Juliwertung 2016:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 





2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.07.2016 23:25*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3516 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3409 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2164 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1836 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1591 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1575 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1518 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1436 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1359 
13.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1318 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1246 
16.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1173 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1137 
19.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1067 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1061 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1050 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	934 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	927 
24.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
25.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
26.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	854 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	848 
28.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	825 
29.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	822 
30.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	814 
32.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	813 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	806 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	780 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	779 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	733 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	729 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	687 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
41.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	678 
43.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	658 
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	656 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	649 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	641 
47.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	634 
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	628 
49.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	614 
50.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	610 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	596 
52.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
53.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	575 
54.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	564 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	555 
56.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	533 
61.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	524 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	522 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	507 
65.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
67.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
68.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	500 
69.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
70.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
71.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
72.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	468 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	467 
74.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	461 
75.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	459 
76.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	456 
77.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	451 
78.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
79.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	444 
81.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	437 
82.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
83.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	431 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	422 
86.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	422 
87.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
88.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	408 
89.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	407 
90.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
91.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
92.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	404 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	402 
94.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
95.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
96.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	396 
97.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	395 
98.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
99.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	386 
*100.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	378 *
101.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	375 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	373 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	363 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	362 
105.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	357 
106.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	351 
108.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	347 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	342 
111.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	334 
112.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
113.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
114.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
115.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	329 
116.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
117.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
118.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
119.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
120.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
121.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	317 
122.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
123.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	313 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	311 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	307 
126.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	302 
128.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	298 
129.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
130.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	296 
131.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
132.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	296 
133.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
134.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
135.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
136.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
137.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
138.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
139.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
140.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
141.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	284 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
143.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
144.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	278 
145.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
146.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	273 
147.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	270 
149.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
150.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	268 
152.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
153.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
154.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	266 
155.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	264 
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	259 
157.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	258 
158.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
159.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	255 
160.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	253 
161.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	252 
162.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
163.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
164.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	249 
165.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	244 
166.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
167.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	241 
168.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	236 
169.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	235 
170.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	234 
171.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
172.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
173.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	230 
174.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	230 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	228 
176.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	224 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	224 
178.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
179.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
180.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	218 
181.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	217 
182.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	217 
183.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
184.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	214 
185.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
186.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
187.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
188.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	212 
189.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	211 
190.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
191.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
192.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	207 
193.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
194.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	204 
195.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
196.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	203 
197.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
198.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
199.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	202 
*200.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	202 *
201.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	201 
202.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	197 
203.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
204.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
205.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
206.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	190 
208.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	190 
209.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	189 
210.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
211.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	186 
212.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
213.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	185 
214.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
215.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
216.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
217.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
218.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
219.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
220.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
221.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
222.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
223.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
224.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
225.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
226.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	174 
227.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	173 
228.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
229.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
230.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
231.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	172 
232.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	172 
233.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
234.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	170 
235.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
236.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
237.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	168 
238.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	168 
239.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
240.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	165 
242.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	164 
243.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	164 
244.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	163 
245.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	163 
246.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	162 
247.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	162 
248.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	161 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	160 
250.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
251.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
252.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	156 
253.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
254.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
255.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
256.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
257.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	153 
258.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	153 
259.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	153 
260.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	153 
261.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
262.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	152 
263.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
264.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	150 
265.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	150 
266.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	150 
267.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
268.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
269.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
270.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
271.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
272.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	147 
273.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
274.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	146 
275.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	145 
276.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	144 
277.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
278.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
279.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
280.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
281.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	142 
282.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
283.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	142 
284.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
285.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	141 
286.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
287.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	139 
288.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	139 
289.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	138 
290.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
291.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
292.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
293.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	137 
294.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
295.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	133 
296.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	132 
297.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
298.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	130 
299.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
*300.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 *
301.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
302.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	128 
303.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
304.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
305.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
306.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
307.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	126 
308.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	124 
309.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	124 
310.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	122 
311.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
312.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
313.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
314.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
315.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	117 
316.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
317.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
318.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	116 
319.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
320.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	115 
321.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	115 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	113 
323.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	112 
324.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
325.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	111 
326.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	111 
327.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
328.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	110 
329.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
330.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
331.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
332.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	108 
333.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
334.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	107 
335.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
336.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	106 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	106 
338.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
339.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	104 
340.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
341.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
342.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	104 
343.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
344.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
345.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
346.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
347.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
348.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
349.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	102 
350.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
351.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
352.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	100 
353.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
354.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	100 
355.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	100 
356.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
357.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
358.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
359.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
360.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	96 
361.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	96 
362.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
363.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
364.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
365.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
366.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
367.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	94 
368.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	93 
369.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
370.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
371.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
372.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	91 
373.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
374.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
375.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
376.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
377.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
378.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	90 
379.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
380.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90 
381.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	89 
382.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
383.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
384.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	88 
385.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
386.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
387.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	88 
388.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	87 
389.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	87 
390.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
391.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
392.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	86 
393.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
394.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
395.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	85 
396.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85 
397.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
398.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
399.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
*400.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 *
401.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
402.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
403.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 
404.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
405.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
406.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
407.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
408.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
409.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
410.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	79 
411.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
412.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
413.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
414.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
415.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
416.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
417.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
418.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
419.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
420.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
421.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	76 
422.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
423.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
424.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
425.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
426.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	75 
427.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
428.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
429.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	74 
430.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
431.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
432.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
433.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
434.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
435.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
436.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
437.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
438.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
439.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	69 
440.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
441.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
442.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
443.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
444.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	67 
445.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	67 
446.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
447.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
448.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
449.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
450.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
451.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
452.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	64 
453.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	64 
454.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
455.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
456.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	63 
457.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
458.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
459.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
460.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
461.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
462.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
463.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	60 
464.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
465.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
466.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
467.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	60 
468.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
469.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
470.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
471.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
472.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
473.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
474.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
475.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
476.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
477.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
478.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
479.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
480.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
481.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
482.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	56 
483.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
484.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
485.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
486.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
487.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
488.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
489.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
490.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	54 
491.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
492.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
493.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
494.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
495.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
496.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
497.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
498.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
499.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	53 
*500.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 *
501.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
502.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
503.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
504.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
505.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
506.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
507.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
508.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
509.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
510.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
511.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
512.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
513.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
514.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
515.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
516.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	50 
517.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	49 
518.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	49 
519.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	49 
520.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
521.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
522.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
523.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
524.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	48 
525.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	48 
526.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
527.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
528.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
529.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
530.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
531.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
532.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
533.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
534.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
535.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
536.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
537.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
538.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
539.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
540.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
541.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	45 
542.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	45 
543.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	45 
544.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
545.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
546.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
547.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
548.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
549.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
550.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
551.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
552.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
553.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
554.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
555.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	44 
556.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
557.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
558.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	43 
559.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	43 
560.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
561.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
562.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
563.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
564.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
565.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
566.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	42 
567.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	41 
568.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
569.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
570.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
571.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
572.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
573.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
574.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
575.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	39 
576.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
577.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
578.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
579.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	39 
580.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
581.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
582.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
583.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
584.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
585.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
586.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	38 
587.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
588.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
589.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
590.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
591.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
592.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
593.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
594.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
595.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
596.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
597.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
598.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
599.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
*600.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 *
601.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
602.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
603.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
604.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
605.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	35 
606.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
607.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
608.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
609.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
610.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
611.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
612.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
613.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
614.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
615.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
616.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
617.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
618.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
619.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
620.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
621.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	34 
622.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
623.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
624.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
625.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
626.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
627.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
628.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
629.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
630.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
631.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
632.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
633.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
634.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
635.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
636.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
637.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
638.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
639.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
640.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
641.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
642.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
643.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
644.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
645.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
646.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
647.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
648.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
649.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
650.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
651.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	30 
652.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	30 
653.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
654.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
655.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
656.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
657.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
658.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
659.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
660.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
661.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
662.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
663.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
664.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
665.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
666.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
667.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
668.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
669.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
670.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
671.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	29 
672.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
673.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
674.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
675.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	28 
676.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
677.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
678.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
679.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
680.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
681.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	28 
682.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
683.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
684.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
685.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
686.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
687.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
688.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
689.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
690.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
691.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
692.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
693.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	27 
694.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
695.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
696.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
697.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
698.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
699.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
*700.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 *
701.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
702.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
703.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
704.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
705.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
706.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
707.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
708.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
709.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
710.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
711.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
712.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
713.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
714.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
715.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
716.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
717.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
718.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	24 
719.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
720.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
721.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
722.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
723.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
724.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	24 
725.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
726.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
727.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
728.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
729.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
730.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
731.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
732.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
733.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
734.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
735.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
736.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	23 
737.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
738.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
739.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
740.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
741.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
742.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
743.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
744.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
745.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
746.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
747.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
748.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
749.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
750.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
751.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
752.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
753.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
754.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
755.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
756.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
757.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
758.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
759.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
760.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
761.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
762.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
763.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
764.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
765.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
766.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
767.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
768.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
769.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
770.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
771.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
772.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
773.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
774.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
775.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
776.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
777.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
778.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
779.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
780.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
781.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
782.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
783.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
784.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
785.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
786.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
787.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
788.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	20 
789.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
790.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
791.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
792.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
793.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
794.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
795.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	20 
796.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
797.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
798.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
799.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
*800.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	20 *
801.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
802.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
803.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
804.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	20 
805.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
806.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
807.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
808.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
809.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
810.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
811.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
812.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
813.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
814.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
815.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
816.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
817.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
818.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
819.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
820.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
821.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
822.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
823.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
824.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
825.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
826.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
827.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
828.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
829.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	18 
830.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
831.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	18 
832.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	18 
833.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
834.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
835.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
836.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
837.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
838.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
839.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
840.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
841.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
842.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
843.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
844.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	18 
845.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
846.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
847.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
848.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
849.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
850.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
851.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
852.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
853.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
854.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
855.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
856.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
857.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
858.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
859.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
860.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
861.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
862.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	17 
863.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
864.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
865.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
866.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
867.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
868.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
869.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
870.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
871.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
872.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
873.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
874.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	16 
875.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
876.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
877.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
878.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
879.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
880.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
881.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
882.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
883.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
884.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
885.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
886.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
887.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
888.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
889.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
890.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
891.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
892.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
893.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
894.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
895.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
896.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
897.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
898.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
899.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
*900.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 *
901.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
902.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
903.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
904.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
905.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	15 
906.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
907.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
908.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
909.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
910.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
911.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
912.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
913.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
914.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
915.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
916.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
917.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
918.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
919.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
920.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
921.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
922.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
923.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	14 
924.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
925.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
926.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	14 
927.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
928.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
929.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
930.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	14 
931.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
932.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
933.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	14 
934.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
935.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
936.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
937.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
938.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
939.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
940.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
941.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
942.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
943.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
944.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
945.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
946.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
947.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
948.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
949.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
950.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
951.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
952.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
953.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
954.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
955.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
956.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
957.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
958.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
959.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	13 
960.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
961.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
962.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
963.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
964.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
965.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
966.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
967.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
968.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
969.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
970.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
971.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
972.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
973.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
974.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
975.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
976.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
977.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
978.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
979.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
980.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
981.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
982.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
983.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
984.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
985.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
986.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
987.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	12 
988.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
989.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
990.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
991.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
992.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
993.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
994.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
995.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
996.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
997.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	12 
998.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
999.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
*1000.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 *
1001.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1002.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1003.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	12 
1004.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1005.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1006.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1007.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1008.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1009.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1010.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1011.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1012.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1013.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1014.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1015.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1016.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1017.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1018.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1019.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1020.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1021.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1022.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1023.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1024.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	11 
1025.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1026.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1027.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1028.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1029.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1030.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1031.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1032.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1033.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1034.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1035.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1036.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1037.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1038.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1039.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	11 
1040.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1041.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1042.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	11 
1043.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1044.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1045.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1046.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1047.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1048.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1049.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1050.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1051.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1052.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1053.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1054.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1055.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1056.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1057.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1058.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1059.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1060.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1061.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1062.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1063.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1064.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1065.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1066.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1067.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1068.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1069.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1070.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1071.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1072.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1073.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1074.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1075.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1076.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1077.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1078.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1079.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1080.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1081.	Nina Menz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1082.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1083.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1084.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1085.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1086.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1087.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1088.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1089.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1090.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1091.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1092.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1093.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1094.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1095.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1096.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1097.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1098.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1099.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	10 
*1100.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 *
1101.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1102.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1103.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1104.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1105.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1106.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1107.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1108.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1109.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1110.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1111.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1112.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1113.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1114.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1115.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1116.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1117.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1118.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1119.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1120.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1121.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1122.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1123.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1124.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1125.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1126.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1127.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1128.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1129.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1130.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1131.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1132.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1133.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1134.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1135.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1136.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1137.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1138.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1139.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1140.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1141.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1142.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1143.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1144.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1145.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1146.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1147.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1148.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1149.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1150.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1151.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1152.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1153.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1154.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1155.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1156.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1157.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1158.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1159.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1160.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	9 
1161.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1162.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1163.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1164.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1165.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1166.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1167.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1168.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1169.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1170.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1171.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1172.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1173.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1174.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1175.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1176.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1177.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1178.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1179.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1180.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1181.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1182.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1183.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1184.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1185.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1186.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1187.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1188.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1189.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1190.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1191.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1192.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1193.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1194.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1195.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1196.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1197.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1198.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1199.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
*1200.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 *
1201.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1202.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1203.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1204.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1205.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1206.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1207.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1208.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1209.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1210.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1211.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1212.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1213.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1214.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1215.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1216.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1217.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1218.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1219.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1220.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1221.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1222.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1223.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1224.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1225.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1226.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1227.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1228.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1229.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1230.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1231.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1232.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	8 
1233.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1234.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1235.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1236.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1237.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1238.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1239.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1240.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1241.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1242.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1243.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1244.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1245.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1246.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1247.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1248.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1249.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1250.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1251.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1252.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1253.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1254.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1255.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1256.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1257.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1258.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1259.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1260.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1261.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1262.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1263.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1264.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1265.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1266.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1267.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1268.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1269.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1270.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1271.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1272.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1273.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1274.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1275.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1276.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1277.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1278.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1279.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1280.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1281.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1282.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1283.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1284.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1285.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1286.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1287.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1288.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1289.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1290.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1291.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1292.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1293.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1294.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1295.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1296.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1297.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1298.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1299.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
*1300.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 *
1301.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1302.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1303.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1304.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1305.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1306.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1307.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1308.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1309.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1310.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1311.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1312.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1313.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1314.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1315.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1316.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1317.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1318.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1319.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1320.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1321.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1322.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1323.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1324.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1325.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1326.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1327.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1328.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1329.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1330.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1331.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1332.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1333.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1334.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1335.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1336.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1337.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1338.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1339.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1340.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1341.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1342.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1343.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1344.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1345.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1346.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1347.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1348.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1349.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1350.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1351.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1352.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1353.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1354.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1355.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1356.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1357.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1358.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1359.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1360.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1361.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1362.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1363.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1364.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1365.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1366.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1367.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1368.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1369.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1370.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1371.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1372.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1373.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1374.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1375.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1376.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1377.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1378.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1379.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1380.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1381.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1382.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1383.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1384.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1385.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1386.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1387.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1388.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1389.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1390.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1391.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1392.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1393.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1394.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1395.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1396.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1397.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1398.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1399.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
*1400.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 *
1401.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1402.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1403.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1404.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1405.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1406.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1407.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1408.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1409.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1410.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1411.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	5 
1412.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1413.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1414.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1415.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1416.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1417.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1418.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1419.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1420.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1421.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1422.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1423.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1424.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1425.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1426.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1427.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1428.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1429.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1430.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1431.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1432.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1433.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1434.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1435.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1436.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1437.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1438.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1439.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1440.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1441.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1442.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1443.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1444.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1445.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1446.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1447.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1448.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1449.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1450.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1451.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1452.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1453.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1454.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1455.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1456.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1457.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1458.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1459.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1460.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1461.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1462.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1463.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1464.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1465.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1466.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1467.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1468.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1469.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1470.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1471.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1472.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1473.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1474.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1475.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1476.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1477.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1478.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1479.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1480.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1481.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1482.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1483.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1484.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1485.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1486.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1487.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1488.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1489.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1490.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1491.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1492.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1493.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1494.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1495.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1496.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1497.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1498.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1499.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
*1500.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 *
1501.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1502.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1503.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1504.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1505.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1506.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1507.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1508.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1509.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1510.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1511.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1512.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1513.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1514.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1515.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1516.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1517.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1518.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1519.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1520.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1521.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1522.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1523.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1524.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1525.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1526.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1527.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1528.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1529.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1530.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1531.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1532.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1533.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1534.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1535.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1536.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1537.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1538.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1539.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1540.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1541.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1542.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1543.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1544.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1545.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1546.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1547.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1548.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1549.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1550.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1551.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1552.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1553.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1554.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1555.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1556.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1557.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1558.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1559.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1560.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1561.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1562.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1563.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1564.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1565.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1566.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1567.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1568.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1569.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1570.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1571.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1572.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1573.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1574.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1575.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1576.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1577.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1578.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1579.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1580.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1581.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1582.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1583.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1584.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1585.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1586.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1587.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1588.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1589.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1590.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1591.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1592.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1593.	Isabeli Fontana, 3 
1594.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1595.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1596.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1597.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1598.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1599.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
*1600.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 *
1601.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1602.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1603.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1604.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1605.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1606.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1607.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1608.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1609.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1610.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1611.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1612.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1613.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1614.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1615.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1616.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1617.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1618.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1619.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1620.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1621.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1622.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1623.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1624.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1625.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1626.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1627.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1628.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1629.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1630.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1631.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1632.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1633.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1634.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1635.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1636.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1637.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1638.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1639.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1640.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1641.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1642.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1643.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1644.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1645.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1646.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1647.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1648.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1649.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1650.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1651.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1652.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1653.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1654.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1655.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1656.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1657.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1658.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1659.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1660.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1661.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1662.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1663.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1664.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1665.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1666.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1667.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1668.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1669.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1670.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1671.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1672.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1673.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1674.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1675.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1676.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1677.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1678.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1679.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1680.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1681.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1682.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1683.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1684.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1685.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1686.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1687.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1688.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1689.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1690.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1691.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1692.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1693.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1694.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1695.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1696.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1697.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1698.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1699.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
*1700.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 *
1701.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1702.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1703.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1704.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1705.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1706.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1707.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1708.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1709.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1710.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1711.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1712.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1713.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1714.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1715.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1716.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1717.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1718.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1719.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1720.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1721.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1722.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1723.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1724.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1725.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1726.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1727.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1728.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1729.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1730.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1731.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1732.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1733.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1734.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1735.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1736.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1737.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1738.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1739.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1740.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1741.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1742.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1743.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1744.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1745.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1746.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1747.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1748.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1749.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1750.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1751.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1752.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1753.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1754.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1755.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1756.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1757.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1758.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1759.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1760.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1761.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1762.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1763.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1764.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1765.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1766.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1767.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1768.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1769.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1770.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1771.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1772.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1773.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1774.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1775.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	1 
1776.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1777.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1778.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1779.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1780.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1781.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1782.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1783.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1784.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1785.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1786.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1787.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1788.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1789.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1790.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1791.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1792.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1793.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1794.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1795.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1796.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1797.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1798.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1799.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
*1800.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 *
1801.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1802.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1803.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1804.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1805.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1806.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1807.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1808.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1809.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1810.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1811.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1812.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1813.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1814.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1815.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1816.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1817.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1818.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1819.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1820.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1821.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1822.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1823.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1824.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1825.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1826.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1827.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1828.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1829.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1830.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1831.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1832.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1833.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1834.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1835.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1836.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1837.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1838.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1839.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1840.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1841.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1842.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1843.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1844.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1845.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1846.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1847.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1848.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1849.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
*1850.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2115
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1591
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1575
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1436
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1359
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1137
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1067
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1050
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	934

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3616
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3409
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2164
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1836
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1518
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1318
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1246
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1245


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2016)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Natalie Portman


 
3. Margot Robbie


 
4. Diane Kruger


 
5. Dianna Agron


 
6. Julia Stiles


 
7. Alicia Vikander


 
8. Cate Blanchett


 
9. Jennifer Garner


 
10. Adriana Lima


 
10. Emilie de Ravin


 
10. Winona Ryder


 
​


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Aug. 2016)

*August 2016

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst​*


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Aug. 2016)

August 2016

1. Laura Dünnwald
2. Sandra Thier
3. Sandra Schneiders
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Kamilla Senjo
6. Stephanie Meißner
7. Nadine Krüger
8. Birgit Klaus
9. Sabine Sauer
10. Ina Dietz

:thumbup::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Ralf1972 (1 Aug. 2016)

August 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Pinar Tanrikolu
4.	Anneke Dürkopp
5.	Catherine Mountbatten
6.	Sylvie Meis
7.	Jennifer Knäble
8.	Nazan Eckes
9.	Sila Sahin
10.	Aylin Tezel


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2016)

*August Voting:*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Mila Kunis
4. Magdalena Voigt
5. Victoria Justice
6. Selena Gomez
7. Alina Merkau
8. Tanja Bauer
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Blechbuckel (1 Aug. 2016)

Summer Voting August

1) Beth Behrs
2) Gisele Bündchen
3) Sandra Thier
4) Anne Igartiburu
5) Jennifer Aniston
6) Aline von Drateln
7) Ellenie Salvo Gonzales
8) Taylor Swift
9) Sabrina Staubitz
10) Shania Twain


----------



## Afefan (1 Aug. 2016)

1. Aline von Drateln
2. Julia Görges
3. Eva Imhof
4. Nathalie Emmanuel
5. Jennifer Carpenter *07.12.79 in Louisville/USA
6. Julia Stiles *28.03.81 in New York/USA
7. Annika Zimmermann
8. Kristina Sterz
9. Roberta Bieling
10.Anne Hatheway
10.Emma Watson
10.Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## brian69 (1 Aug. 2016)

*August 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 


*4.	Katheryn Winnick 5 Emilia Clarke 6. Eva Green*




 

 



*
7. Camilla Belle 8. Kirsten Dunst 9. Lily Collins*




 

 




*10.
Hayley Atwell - Margot Robbie - Rosamund Pike*





 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Aug. 2016)

*August 2016


01 Joanna Levesque 
02 Emma Watson
03 Selena Gomez
04 Taylor Swift
05 Chloë Grace Moretz
06 Kristen Stewart
07 Hailee Steinfeld 
08 Alicia Vikander
09 Viktoria Justice
10 Sophie Turner*​


----------



## ManuN (1 Aug. 2016)

August 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Sandra Schneiders	
7. Elena Bruhn	
8. Julia Kleine	
9. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Kristen Stewart
03. Daisy Ridley
04. Kim Hnizdo
05. Elizabeth Olsen
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Willa Holland
08. Janina Uhse
09. Taissa Farmiga
10. Sara Underwood


----------



## RoadDog (1 Aug. 2016)

August 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. A.J. Cook
5. Victoria Justice
6. Emily Bett Rickards
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Chloe Bennet
9. Lily Collins
10. Willa Holland


----------



## tort3 (1 Aug. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Taylor Swift
4. Janina Uhse
5. Joelina Drews
6. Sylvie Meis
7. Senna Guemmour
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Angelina Heger
10. Laura Lopez


----------



## benedikt (2 Aug. 2016)

Mein August Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Gintare Sudziute
04. Irina Shayk
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Gigi Hadid
08. Cara Delevingne
09. Iris Kavka
10. Ariane Sommer
10.Nicole Meyer
10. Julie Henderson


----------



## Walt (2 Aug. 2016)

Walt's Voting im August 2016:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Nadine Menz






3. Valea Scalabrino





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Suzan Anbeh





6. Muriel Baumeister





7. Mariangela Scelsi





8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





9. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch






10. Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe






Ein bissel Werbung, sozusagen in eigener Sache:

WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2016!
FINAL-ABSTIMMUNG LÄUFT! 

Habt Ihr schon abgestimmt?

Bitte macht mit! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.

LINK NOCHMAL IN DER SIGNATUR – UNTEN!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (2 Aug. 2016)

@Congo:
Kann es sein, dass es sich bei der Nina Menz (Ranking Platz 1081) beim Voting von Zupfer tatsächlich um

Nadine Menz handelt?

Eine Nina Menz ist gänzlich unbekannt und auch im Netz nicht als Celeb zu finden.

Ist mir heute so aufgefallen 

Nix für ungut.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## kamy (2 Aug. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## tino2003 (2 Aug. 2016)

Mein August sieht wie immer aus 

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## congo64 (2 Aug. 2016)

Walt schrieb:


> @Congo:
> Kann es sein, dass es sich bei der Nina Menz (Ranking Platz 1081) beim Voting von Zupfer tatsächlich um
> 
> Nadine Menz handelt?
> ...



Habe mal recherschiert und ich gehe davon aus, das deine Vermutung richtig ist.
Habe die Nina gelöscht und der Nadine die Punkte gut geschrieben.

:thx:


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2016)

1. Charlotte McKinney
2. Maria Menounos
3. Kelly Brook
4. Alyssa Arce
5. Julia Görges
6. Jennifer Knäble
7. Ana Ayora
8. Angelina Heger
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Rebecca Mir
Henrike Fehrs
Nadine Menz


----------



## hsvmann (3 Aug. 2016)

*08 / 16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Aug. 2016)

1.) Lena Gercke 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Alina Merkau 
4.) Angelique Kerber 
5.) Caroline Wozniacki 
6.) Selena Gomez 
7.) Ruth Moschner 
8.) Mila Kunis 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## JohnDaniels (6 Aug. 2016)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Lena Gercke
4. Tina Ruland
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Amelie Klever
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Aug. 2016)

*August-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Melissa Benoist


 


6. Nina Dobrev
7. Victoria Justice
8. Jessica Alba
9. Daisy Ridley
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Don Sven (9 Aug. 2016)

August '16

1. Lena Gercke





2. Ute Kittelberger





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Sarah Bogen





5. Yana Gercke





6. Elisha Cuthbert





7. Renée Weibel





8. Katie Holmes





9. Alexandra Neldel





10. Aleksandra Bechtel


----------



## congo64 (9 Aug. 2016)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> 10. Julia Görges
> 10. Elisabeth Engstler
> 10. Jessica Simpson
> 10. Luisa Hartema
> ...



Bitte nochmal die Regeländerung nachlesen - Danke


----------



## congo64 (9 Aug. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes









2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer









4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (9 Aug. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 09.08.2016 22:22*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3568 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3467 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2205 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1846 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1601 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1580 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1538 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1462 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1370 
13.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1327 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1261 
16.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1247 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1173 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1166 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1071 
20.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1070 
21.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1070 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	944 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	936 
24.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	882 
25.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
26.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	853 
28.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	840 
29.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	825 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	824 
31.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	814 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	813 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	787 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	779 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	742 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	730 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
42.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
43.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	668 
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	656 
45.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	653 
46.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	653 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	645 
48.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	634 
49.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	623 
50.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	620 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	605 
52.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
53.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	590 
54.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	568 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	567 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	556 
57.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	544 
61.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D, 29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	528 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	522 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	507 
65.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
66.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
67.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
68.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	500 
69.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
70.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	484 
71.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
72.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	471 
74.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	465 
75.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	463 
76.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	461 
77.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	457 
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	454 
79.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	448 
80.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
81.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	437 
82.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	432 
83.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
84.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	422 
86.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	422 
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	415 
88.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
89.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	410 
90.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	408 
91.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	408 
92.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	404 
94.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
95.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
96.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
97.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	396 
98.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
99.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
*100.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	383 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	378 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	374 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	363 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	363 
105.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	357 
106.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	351 
108.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	348 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	347 
111.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	343 
112.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	338 
113.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
114.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
115.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
116.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 327 
117.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
118.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
119.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
120.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
121.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	319 
122.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	317 
123.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	313 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	312 
126.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	307 
128.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	303 
129.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
130.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
131.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
132.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	296 
133.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	294 
134.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
135.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
136.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
137.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
138.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
139.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
140.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
141.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
142.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	283 
143.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
144.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
145.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	278 
146.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
147.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	272 
149.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	271 
150.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
151.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
152.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
153.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
154.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
155.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	266 
156.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	260 
157.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	259 
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	259 
159.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	258 
160.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
161.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	254 
162.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	252 
163.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
164.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
165.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	249 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	245 
167.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	243 
168.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
169.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	237 
170.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	236 
171.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	235 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	233 
173.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
174.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	231 
175.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
176.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	230 
177.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	225 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	224 
179.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
180.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	218 
182.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	217 
183.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	217 
184.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	216 
185.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	214 
186.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
187.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
189.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
190.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	212 
191.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	211 
192.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
193.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
194.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	207 
195.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	206 
196.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
197.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	204 
198.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
199.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	204 
*200.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 *
201.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
202.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	202 
203.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	202 
204.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
205.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	197 
206.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	196 
207.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
208.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	193 
209.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
210.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
211.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	191 
212.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	190 
213.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
214.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
215.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
216.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
217.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
218.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
219.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	179 
220.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
221.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
222.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
223.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
224.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
225.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
226.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
227.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
228.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	175 
229.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
230.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
231.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
232.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
233.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	172 
234.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	172 
235.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
236.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
237.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
238.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
239.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	169 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	168 
241.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	168 
242.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
243.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	167 
244.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
245.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
246.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	164 
247.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
248.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	163 
249.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	162 
250.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	160 
251.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	160 
252.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	159 
253.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	157 
254.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
255.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	157 
256.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	156 
257.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
258.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	156 
259.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	155 
260.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
261.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	154 
262.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
263.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	153 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
265.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	152 
266.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	151 
267.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
268.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	150 
269.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
270.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
271.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
272.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	148 
274.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	147 
275.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	147 
276.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	147 
277.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
278.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	145 
279.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
280.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
281.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
282.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
283.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
284.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	142 
285.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
286.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
287.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	141 
288.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	141 
289.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
290.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	139 
291.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
292.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	138 
293.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
294.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
295.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
296.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	133 
297.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	132 
298.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	131 
299.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
*300.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	130 *
301.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	129 
302.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
303.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	129 
304.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
305.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
306.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
307.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
308.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
309.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	126 
310.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	125 
311.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	122 
312.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
313.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
314.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	119 
315.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
316.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
317.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
318.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
319.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
320.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
321.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	115 
322.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	115 
323.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	115 
324.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	114 
325.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	114 
326.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	114 
327.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	113 
328.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
329.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
330.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	111 
331.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
332.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
333.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
334.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	108 
335.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
336.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	107 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	107 
338.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
339.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	107 
340.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
341.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
342.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
343.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	105 
344.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
345.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
346.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	104 
347.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
348.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	103 
349.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
350.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
351.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
352.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
353.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	103 
354.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	103 
355.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
356.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
357.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	100 
358.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
359.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
360.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
361.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
362.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	96 
363.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	96 
364.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	95 
365.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
366.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
367.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
368.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
369.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
370.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
371.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	94 
372.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
373.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
374.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	92 
375.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
376.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
377.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
378.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
379.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	91 
380.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
381.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
382.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
383.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	90 
384.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
385.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
386.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
387.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
388.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
389.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	88 
390.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	87 
391.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	87 
392.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	87 
393.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
394.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
395.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
396.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
397.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
398.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
399.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
*400.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 *
401.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
402.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
403.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
404.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	82 
405.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
406.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
407.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
408.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
409.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
410.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
411.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
412.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
413.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
414.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	78 
415.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
416.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
417.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
418.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
419.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
420.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
421.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
422.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
423.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
424.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
425.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
426.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	75 
427.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
428.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
429.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	74 
430.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
431.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
432.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
433.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
434.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	71 
435.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
436.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
437.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
438.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
439.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
440.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	70 
441.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	69 
442.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
443.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
444.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
445.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	68 
446.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
447.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
448.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
449.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
450.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
451.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
452.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	65 
453.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
454.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
455.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
456.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	63 
457.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
458.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
459.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
460.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
461.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	62 
462.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
463.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
464.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	60 
465.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
466.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
467.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
468.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	60 
469.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
470.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
471.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
472.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	59 
473.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
474.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
475.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
476.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
477.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
478.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
479.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	58 
480.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
481.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
482.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
483.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
484.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
485.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	56 
486.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
487.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
488.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
489.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
490.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	55 
491.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
492.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	54 
493.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
494.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
495.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
496.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
497.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
498.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
499.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
*500.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 *
501.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
502.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
503.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
504.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
505.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	52 
506.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
507.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
508.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
509.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
510.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
511.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
512.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
513.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
514.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
515.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
516.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
517.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
518.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	50 
519.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	49 
520.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	49 
521.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
522.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
523.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
524.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
525.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	48 
526.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	48 
527.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
528.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
529.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
530.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
531.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	47 
532.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
533.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
534.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
535.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	47 
536.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
537.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
538.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
539.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	46 
540.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
541.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
542.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
543.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
544.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
545.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	45 
546.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	45 
547.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	45 
548.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
549.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
550.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
551.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
552.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
553.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
554.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
555.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
556.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
557.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
558.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
559.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	44 
560.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
561.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
562.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
563.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
564.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
565.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
566.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
567.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
568.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	42 
569.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
570.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
571.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
572.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
573.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
574.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
575.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
576.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
577.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	39 
578.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
579.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
580.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
581.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
582.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
583.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
584.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
585.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
586.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
587.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
588.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
589.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
590.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
591.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
592.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
593.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
594.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
595.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
596.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
597.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
598.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
599.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
*600.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 *
601.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
602.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
603.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
604.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
605.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	35 
606.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
607.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
608.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
609.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
610.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
611.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
612.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
613.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
614.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
615.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
616.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
617.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
618.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
619.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
620.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
621.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	34 
622.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
623.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
624.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
625.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
626.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
627.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
628.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	33 
629.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
630.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
631.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
632.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
633.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
634.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
635.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
636.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
637.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
638.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
639.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
640.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
641.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
642.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	31 
643.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
644.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
645.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
646.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
647.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
648.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
649.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
650.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
651.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
652.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
653.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	30 
654.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
655.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
656.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
657.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
658.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
659.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
660.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
661.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
662.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
663.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
664.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
665.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
666.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
667.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
668.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	29 
669.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
670.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
671.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
672.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	29 
673.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
674.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
675.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
676.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	28 
677.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
678.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	28 
679.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
680.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
681.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
682.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
683.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
684.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
685.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
686.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
687.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
688.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
689.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
690.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
691.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
692.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
693.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
694.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
695.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
696.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
697.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
698.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
699.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
*700.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 *
701.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
702.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
703.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
704.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
705.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
706.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
707.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
708.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
709.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
710.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
711.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
712.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
713.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
714.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
715.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
716.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
717.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
718.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
719.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
720.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
721.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	24 
722.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	24	 
723.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
724.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
725.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
726.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
727.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
728.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
729.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
730.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
731.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
732.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
733.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
734.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
735.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
736.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
737.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
738.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
739.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	23 
740.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
741.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
742.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
743.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
744.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
745.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
746.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
747.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
748.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
749.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
750.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
751.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	22 
752.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
753.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
754.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
755.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
756.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
757.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
758.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
759.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
760.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
761.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
762.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
763.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
764.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
765.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
766.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
767.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
768.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
769.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
770.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
771.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
772.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
773.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
774.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
775.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
776.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
777.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
778.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
779.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
780.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	21 
781.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	21 
782.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
783.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
784.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	21 
785.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
786.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
787.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
788.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
789.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
790.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
791.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
792.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
793.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
794.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
795.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
796.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
797.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
798.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
799.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
*800.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 *
801.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
802.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
803.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	20 
804.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	20 
805.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
806.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
807.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
808.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
809.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	20 
810.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
811.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
812.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
813.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
814.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
815.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
816.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
817.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
818.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
819.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
820.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
821.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
822.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
823.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
824.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
825.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
826.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
827.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
828.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
829.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
830.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
831.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
832.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
833.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
834.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
835.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
836.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	18 
837.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
838.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
839.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
840.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
841.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
842.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
843.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
844.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
845.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
846.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
847.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
848.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	18 
849.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
850.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
851.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
852.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
853.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
854.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
855.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
856.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
857.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
858.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	17 
859.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	17 
860.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
861.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
862.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
863.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
864.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
865.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
866.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
867.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
868.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
869.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
870.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
871.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
872.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
873.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
874.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
875.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
876.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
877.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
878.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
879.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	16 
880.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	16 
881.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
882.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
883.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
884.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
885.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
886.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
887.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
888.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
889.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
890.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
891.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
892.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
893.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
894.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
895.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
896.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
897.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
898.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
899.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
*900.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 *
901.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
902.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
903.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
904.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
905.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
906.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
907.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
908.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
909.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
910.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
911.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
912.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
913.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
914.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
915.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
916.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
917.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	15 
918.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
919.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
920.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
921.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
922.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
923.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
924.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
925.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
926.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
927.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
928.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
929.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
930.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
931.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
932.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
933.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
934.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
935.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
936.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
937.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
938.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
939.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
940.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
941.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
942.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
943.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	14 
944.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
945.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
946.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
947.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
948.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
949.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
950.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
951.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
952.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
953.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
954.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
955.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
956.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
957.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
958.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
959.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
960.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
961.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
962.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
963.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
964.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
965.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
966.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
967.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
968.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
969.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
970.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
971.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
972.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
973.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
974.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
975.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
976.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
977.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
978.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
979.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
980.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
981.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
982.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
983.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
984.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
985.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12	 
986.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
987.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
988.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
989.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
990.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
991.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
992.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
993.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
994.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
995.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
996.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
997.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
998.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
999.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
*1000.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 *
1001.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1002.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1003.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1004.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1005.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1006.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1007.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1008.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1009.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1010.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1011.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1012.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1013.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1014.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1015.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	11 
1016.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1017.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1018.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1019.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1020.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1021.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1022.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1023.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1024.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1025.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1026.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1027.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1028.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1029.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1030.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1031.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1032.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1033.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1034.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1035.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1036.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1037.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1038.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1039.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1040.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1041.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	11 
1042.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1043.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1044.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1045.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1046.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1047.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1048.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1049.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1050.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1051.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1052.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1053.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1054.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1055.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1056.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1057.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1058.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1059.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1060.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1061.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1062.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1063.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1064.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1065.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1066.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1067.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1068.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1069.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1070.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1071.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1072.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1073.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	10 
1074.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1075.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1076.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1077.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1078.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1079.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1080.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1081.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1082.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1083.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1084.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1085.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1086.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1087.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1088.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1089.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1090.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1091.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1092.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1093.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1094.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1095.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1096.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1097.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1098.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1099.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
*1100.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	10 *
1101.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1102.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1103.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1104.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1105.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1106.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1107.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1108.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1109.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1110.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1111.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1112.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1113.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1114.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1115.	Cassie Ventura, USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1116.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1117.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1118.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1119.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1120.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1121.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1122.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1123.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1124.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1125.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1126.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1127.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1128.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1129.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1130.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1131.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	9 
1132.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1133.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1134.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1135.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1136.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1137.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1138.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1139.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1140.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1141.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1142.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1143.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1144.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1145.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1146.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1147.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1148.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1149.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1150.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1151.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1152.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1153.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1154.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1155.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1156.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1157.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1158.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1159.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1160.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1161.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1162.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1163.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1164.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1165.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1166.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1167.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1168.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1169.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1170.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1171.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1172.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1173.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1174.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1175.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1176.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1177.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1178.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1179.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1180.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1181.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1182.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1183.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1184.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1185.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1186.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1187.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1188.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1189.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1190.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1191.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1192.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1193.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1194.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1195.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1196.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1197.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1198.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1199.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
*1200.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 *
1201.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1202.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1203.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1204.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1205.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1206.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1207.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1208.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1209.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1210.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1211.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1212.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1213.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1214.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1215.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1216.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1217.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1218.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1219.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1220.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1221.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1222.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1223.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1224.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1225.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1226.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1227.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1228.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1229.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1230.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1231.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1232.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1233.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1234.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1235.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1236.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1237.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1238.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1239.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1240.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1241.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1242.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1243.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1244.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1245.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1246.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1247.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1248.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1249.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1250.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1251.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1252.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1253.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1254.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1255.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1256.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1257.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1258.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1259.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1260.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1261.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1262.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1263.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1264.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1265.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1266.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1267.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1268.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1269.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1270.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1271.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1272.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1273.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1274.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1275.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1276.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1277.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1278.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1279.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1280.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1281.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1282.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1283.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1284.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1285.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1286.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1287.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1288.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1289.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1290.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1291.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1292.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1293.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1294.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1295.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1296.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1297.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1298.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1299.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
*1300.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 *
1301.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1302.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1303.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1304.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1305.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1306.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1307.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1308.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1309.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1310.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1311.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1312.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1313.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1314.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1315.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1316.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1317.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1318.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1319.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1320.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1321.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1322.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1323.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1324.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1325.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1326.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1327.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1328.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1329.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1330.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1331.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1332.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1333.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1334.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1335.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1336.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1337.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1338.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1339.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1340.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1341.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1342.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1343.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1344.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1345.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1346.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1347.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1348.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1349.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1350.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1351.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1352.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1353.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1354.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1355.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1356.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1357.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1358.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1359.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1360.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1361.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1362.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1363.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1364.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1365.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1366.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1367.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1368.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1369.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1370.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1371.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1372.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1373.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1374.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1375.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1376.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1377.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1378.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1379.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1380.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1381.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1382.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1383.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1384.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1385.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1386.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1387.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1388.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1389.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1390.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1391.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1392.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1393.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1394.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1395.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1396.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1397.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1398.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1399.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
*1400.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 *
1401.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1402.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1403.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1404.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1405.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1406.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1407.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1408.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1409.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1410.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1411.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1412.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1413.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1414.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	5 
1415.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1416.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1417.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1418.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1419.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1420.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1421.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1422.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1423.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1424.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1425.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1426.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1427.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1428.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1429.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1430.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1431.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1432.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1433.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1434.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1435.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1436.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1437.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1438.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1439.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1440.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1441.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1442.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1443.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1444.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1445.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1446.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1447.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1448.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1449.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1450.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1451.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1452.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1453.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1454.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1455.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1456.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1457.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1458.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1459.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1460.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1461.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1462.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1463.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1464.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1465.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1466.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1467.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1468.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1469.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1470.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1471.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1472.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1473.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1474.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1475.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1476.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1477.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1478.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1479.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1480.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1481.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1482.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1483.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1484.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1485.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1486.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1487.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1488.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1489.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1490.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1491.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1492.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1493.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1494.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1495.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1496.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1497.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1498.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1499.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
*1500.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 *
1501.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1502.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1503.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1504.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1505.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1506.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1507.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1508.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1509.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1510.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1511.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1512.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1513.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1514.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1515.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1516.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1517.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1518.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1519.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1520.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1521.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1522.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1523.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1524.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1525.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1526.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1527.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1528.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1529.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1530.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1531.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1532.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1533.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1534.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1535.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1536.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1537.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1538.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1539.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1540.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1541.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1542.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1543.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1544.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1545.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1546.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1547.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1548.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1549.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1550.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1551.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1552.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1553.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1554.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1555.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1556.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1557.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1558.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1559.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1560.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1561.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1562.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1563.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1564.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1565.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1566.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1567.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1568.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1569.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1570.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1571.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1572.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1573.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1574.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1575.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1576.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1577.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1578.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1579.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1580.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1581.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1582.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1583.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1584.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1585.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1586.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1587.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1588.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1589.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1590.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1591.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1592.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1593.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1594.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1595.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1596.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1597.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1598.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1599.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
*1600.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 *
1601.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1602.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1603.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1604.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1605.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1606.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1607.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1608.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1609.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1610.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1611.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1612.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1613.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1614.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1615.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1616.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1617.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1618.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1619.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1620.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1621.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1622.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1623.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1624.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1625.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1626.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1627.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1628.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1629.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1630.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1631.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1632.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1633.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1634.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1635.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1636.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1637.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1638.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1639.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1640.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1641.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1642.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1643.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1644.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1645.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1646.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1647.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1648.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1649.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1650.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1651.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1652.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1653.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1654.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1655.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1656.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1657.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1658.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1659.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1660.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1661.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1662.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1663.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1664.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1665.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1666.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1667.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1668.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1669.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1670.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1671.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1672.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1673.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1674.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1675.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1676.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1677.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1678.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1679.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1680.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1681.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1682.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1683.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1684.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1685.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1686.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1687.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1688.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1689.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1690.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1691.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1692.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1693.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1694.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1695.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1696.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1697.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1698.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1699.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
*1700.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 *
1701.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1702.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1703.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1704.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1705.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1706.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1707.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1708.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1709.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1710.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1711.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1712.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1713.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1714.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1715.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1716.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1717.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1718.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1719.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1720.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1721.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1722.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1723.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1724.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1725.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1726.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1727.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1728.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1729.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1730.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1731.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1732.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1733.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1734.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1735.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1736.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1737.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1738.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1739.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1740.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1741.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1742.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1743.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1744.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1745.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1746.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1747.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1748.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1749.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1750.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1751.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1752.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1753.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1754.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1755.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1756.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1757.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1758.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1759.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1760.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1761.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1762.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1763.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1764.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1765.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1766.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1767.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1768.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1769.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1770.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1771.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	1 
1772.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1773.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1774.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1775.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1776.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1777.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1778.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1779.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1780.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1781.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1782.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1783.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1784.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1785.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1786.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1787.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1788.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1789.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1790.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1791.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1792.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1793.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1794.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1795.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1796.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1797.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1798.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1799.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
*1800.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 *
1801.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1802.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1803.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1804.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1805.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1806.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1807.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1808.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1809.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1810.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1811.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1812.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1813.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1814.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1815.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1816.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1817.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1818.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1819.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1820.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1821.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1822.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1823.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1824.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1825.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1826.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1827.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1828.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1829.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1830.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1831.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1832.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1833.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1834.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1835.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1836.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1837.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1838.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1839.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1840.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1841.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1842.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1843.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1844.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1845.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1846.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1847.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1848.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1849.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1850.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1851.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1852.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1853.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1854.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2114
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1601
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1580
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1462
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1370
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1166
8.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1070
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1070
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	944

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3568
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3467
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2205
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1846
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1538
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1327
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1261
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1247


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## taurus79 (11 Aug. 2016)

Neuer Monat, Neue Runde!

Hier meine Liste für August:

1 Anneke Dürkopp
2 Annett Möller
3 Mareile Höppner
4 Stephanie Puls
5 Harriet von Waldenfels (früher Furhop) *1985
6 Jeanette Biedermann
7 Judith Rakers
8 Kay-Sölve Richter
9 Esther Sedlaczek
10 Angela Braun


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

01 Keira Knightley
02 Nicole Kidman
03 Scarlett Johanssen
04 Audrey Tautou
05 Helene Fischer
06 Stefanie Hertel
07 Madeleine Wehle
08 Maria Furtwängler
09 Jessica Lange
10 Jodie Foster


----------



## StefanKa (15 Aug. 2016)

August 2016:

1. Kristina Bröring-Sprehe






2. Lena Gercke





3. Juliane Seyfarth





4. Linda Marlen Runge





5. Magdalena Neuner





6. Lindsey Vonn





7. Tina Weirather





8. Dorothea Wierer





9. Sasha Grey





10. Iris Mareike Steen


----------



## dabi (16 Aug. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Jessica Biel
7.Mila Kunis
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Heidi Klum
10.Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Aug. 2016)

Mein August-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Anja Heyde
3.) Bella Lesnik
4.) Annette Betz
5.) Susi Brandt
6.) Eva Mähl
7.) Annett Möller
8.) Frauke Ludowig
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## Anakin (17 Aug. 2016)

Mein August-Voting:

1. Selena Gomez
2. Eva Marie (Natalie Marie Nelson)
3. Tiffany Doll
4. Geogria Jones
5. Lena Gercke
6. Angie Kerber
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Katy Perry
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Laura Ludwig


----------



## RockingSheep (22 Aug. 2016)

August 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Cav (27 Aug. 2016)

Mein Voting für August 2016

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Janina Uhse


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Jordana Brewster


 

6. Sara Däbritz (Geboren: 15.02.1995 in Amberg)


 

7. Angie Harmon


 

8. Sara Sampaio


 

9. Monica Puig (Geboren: 27.09.1993 in San Juan, Puerto Rico)


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Melanie Leupolz


 

10. Nina Agdal


​


----------



## Walt (29 Aug. 2016)

@ Cav: Guter Geschmack!

Gruß Walt


----------



## ch2004 (30 Aug. 2016)

Mein Voting für den *August 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht[


----------



## pofgo (31 Aug. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum 
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Emily Ratajkowski 
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Shay Mitchell
9. Beth Behrs
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2016)

August 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 

Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Elyse Taylor
Lea Michele
Ryan Newman
Hunter Haley King
Victoria Justice
Jessica Alba, Olivia Holt


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2016)

Auch der August bringt nix Neues

*1. Diane Kruger*



 

*2. Sarah Gadon*
*3. Sylvia Hoeks*
*4. Saoirse Ronan*



 

 



*5. Eliza Bennett*
*6. Ilse DeLange*
*7. Rachael Taylor *



 

 



*8. Lily James*
*9. Rebecca Ferguson*
*10. Olivia Holt*
*10. Hayley Atwell*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Hehnii (31 Aug. 2016)

Hier meine Augustwertung 2016:
*1. Hayley Atwell* 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Diane Kruger (einen Platz höher wegen den aktuellen Strandbildern) 
10. Jennifer Lawrence​


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.08.2016 22:21*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3586 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3489 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2211 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2123 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1848 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1601 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1581 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1542 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1462 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1383 
13.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
14.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1347 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1261 
16.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1247 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1173 
18.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1168 
19.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1079 
20.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1078 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1073 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	955 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	936 
24.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	882 
25.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
26.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	853 
28.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	850 
29.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	832 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	828 
31.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	823 
32.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	819 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	799 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	798 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	742 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	730 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
42.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
43.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	671 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	658 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	656 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	653 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	645 
48.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	638 
49.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	623 
50.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	620 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	605 
52.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
53.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	591 
54.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	568 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	567 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	564 
57.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
58.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	545 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	544 
61.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
62.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	528 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	528 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	512 
65.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	510 
66.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
67.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
68.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
69.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
70.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	484 
71.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
72.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	471 
74.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	471 
75.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	465 
76.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	463 
77.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	457 
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	454 
79.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
80.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
81.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	443 
82.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	437 
83.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
84.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	431 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	425 
86.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	425 
87.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
88.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
89.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	410 
90.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	408 
91.	Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	408 
92.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	404 
94.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
95.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
96.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
97.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	396 
98.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
99.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
*100.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	383 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	379 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	374 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	366 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	363 
105.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	357 
106.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	356 
107.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
108.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	350 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	348 
111.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	344 
112.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	338 
113.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 335 
114.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
115.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
116.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
117.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	331 
118.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
120.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	320 
122.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
123.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	319 
124.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	318 
125.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
126.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	312 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	307 
128.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
129.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
130.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
131.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
132.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	296 
133.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	294 
134.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
135.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
136.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
137.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
138.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
139.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
140.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	286 
141.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
142.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
143.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	283 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
145.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
146.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	278 
147.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
148.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	272 
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	271 
151.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
152.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
153.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
154.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
155.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
156.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	266 
157.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	260 
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	259 
159.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	259 
160.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	257 
161.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
162.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	254 
163.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	252 
164.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
165.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	245 
167.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	243 
168.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
169.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	243 
170.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	237 
171.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	236 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	233 
173.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
174.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	231 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	231 
176.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
177.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	230 
178.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	230 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	225 
180.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	225 
181.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
182.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
183.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	218 
184.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	217 
185.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	216 
186.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	216 
187.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
188.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
189.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	214 
190.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
191.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	211 
192.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
193.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	208 
194.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
195.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	208 
196.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	207 
197.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	206 
198.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
199.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	204 
*200.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 *
201.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	204 
202.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
203.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
204.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	202 
205.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	199 
206.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
207.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
208.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	196 
209.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
210.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
211.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
212.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	191 
213.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
214.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
215.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
216.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
217.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
218.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
219.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	179 
220.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
221.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
222.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
223.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
224.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
225.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
226.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
227.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
228.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	175 
229.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
230.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	173 
231.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
232.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
233.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	172 
234.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
235.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
236.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	170 
237.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
238.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
239.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
240.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	169 
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	168 
242.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	168 
243.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	167 
244.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	167 
245.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
246.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
247.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
248.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	165 
249.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
250.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	162 
251.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
252.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	160 
253.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	160 
254.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	159 
255.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	159 
256.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	157 
257.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	157 
258.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
259.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	156 
260.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
261.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	156 
262.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	155 
263.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
264.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	154 
265.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	154 
266.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	154 
268.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	151 
269.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
270.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
271.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	150 
272.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
273.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
274.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
275.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	148 
276.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	148 
277.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	147 
278.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	146 
279.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
280.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
281.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
282.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
283.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
284.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	142 
285.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
286.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
287.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	141 
288.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	141 
289.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	140 
290.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
291.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	139 
292.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
293.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	138 
294.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
295.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
296.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	137 
297.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	136 
298.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
299.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	133 
*300.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	130 *
301.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
302.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	129 
303.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
304.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
305.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
306.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
307.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
308.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
309.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	126 
310.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	125 
311.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
312.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	122 
313.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
314.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	119 
315.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	118 
317.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
318.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
319.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
320.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
321.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	116 
322.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
323.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	115 
324.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	115 
325.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	114 
326.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	114 
327.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	114 
328.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
329.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
330.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	111 
331.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
332.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
333.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
334.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
335.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	108 
336.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
337.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	107 
338.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	107 
339.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
340.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	107 
341.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
342.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
343.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
344.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	105 
345.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
346.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
347.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	104 
348.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	103 
349.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	103 
350.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
351.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
352.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
353.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
354.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
355.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
356.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	100 
357.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
358.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
359.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
360.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	97 
361.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
362.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
363.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	96 
364.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	96 
365.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	95 
366.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
367.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
368.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
369.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	94 
370.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
371.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	94 
372.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
373.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
374.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
375.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
376.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
377.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
378.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
379.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	91 
380.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
381.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
382.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
383.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
384.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	90 
385.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
386.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
387.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
388.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
389.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
390.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	87 
391.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	87 
392.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
393.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	87 
394.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
395.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
396.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
397.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
398.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
399.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
*400.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 *
401.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
402.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
403.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
404.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
405.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
406.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
407.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
408.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	81 
409.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
410.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
411.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
412.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
413.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
414.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
415.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	78 
416.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	77 
417.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
418.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
419.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
420.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
421.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
422.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
423.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
424.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
425.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
426.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	75 
427.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
428.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
429.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
430.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
431.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
432.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
433.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
434.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
435.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
436.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	71 
437.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
438.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	70 
439.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
440.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	70 
441.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
442.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
443.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
444.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
445.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
446.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	68 
447.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
448.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
449.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
450.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
451.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
452.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	65 
453.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
454.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
455.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
456.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
457.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	63 
458.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
459.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
460.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
461.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
462.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	62 
463.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
464.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
465.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
466.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
467.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	60 
468.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
469.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	60 
470.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
471.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
472.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
473.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
474.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
475.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
476.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
477.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	59 
478.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
479.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	58 
480.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
481.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
482.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
483.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57 
484.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
485.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
486.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
487.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
488.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
489.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	55 
490.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
491.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
492.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
493.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
494.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
495.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
496.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	54 
497.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
498.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
499.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
*500.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 *
501.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
502.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
503.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
504.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	53 
505.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
506.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
507.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
508.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	52 
509.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
510.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
511.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
512.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
513.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
514.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	51 
515.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
516.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
517.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	50 
518.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
519.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
520.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
521.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	50 
522.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
523.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
524.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
525.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
526.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
527.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	48 
528.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
529.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	47 
530.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
531.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
532.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
533.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	47 
534.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
535.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
536.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
537.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
538.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
539.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	46 
540.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
541.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
542.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
543.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
544.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
545.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	45 
546.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
547.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
548.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	45 
549.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
550.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
551.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	44 
552.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
553.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
554.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
555.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
556.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
557.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
558.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
559.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
560.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
561.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
562.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
563.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
564.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
565.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
566.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
567.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
568.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
569.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
570.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
571.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
572.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
573.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
574.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
575.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
576.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	39 
577.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
578.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
579.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
580.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
581.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
582.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
583.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
584.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
585.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
586.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	38 
587.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
588.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
589.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
590.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
591.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
592.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
593.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
594.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
595.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
596.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
597.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
598.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
599.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
*600.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 *
601.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
602.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
603.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
604.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
605.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
606.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
607.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	35 
608.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
609.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
610.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
611.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
612.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
613.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
614.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
615.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
616.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
617.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
618.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
619.	Vivian Wulf	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	34 
620.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
621.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
622.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
623.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
624.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
625.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
626.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
627.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
628.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
629.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
630.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	33 
631.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
632.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
633.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
634.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
635.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
636.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
637.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
638.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
639.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
640.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
641.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
642.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
643.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
644.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
645.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
646.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
647.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
648.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	31 
649.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
650.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
651.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	30 
652.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
653.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
654.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
655.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
656.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
657.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
658.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
659.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
660.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	30 
661.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
662.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
663.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
664.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
665.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
666.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
667.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
668.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
669.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
670.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
671.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
672.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
673.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
674.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
675.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
676.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
677.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	28 
678.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
679.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
680.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
681.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
682.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
683.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
684.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
685.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
686.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	28 
687.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
688.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	27 
689.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
690.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
691.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
692.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
693.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
694.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
695.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
696.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
697.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	27 
698.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	27 
699.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
*700.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 *
701.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
702.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
703.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
704.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
705.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
706.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
707.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
708.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
709.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	26 
710.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
711.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
712.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
713.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
714.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
715.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
716.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
717.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
718.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
719.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
720.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
721.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
722.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
723.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
724.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
725.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
726.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	24 
727.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
728.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
729.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
730.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	24 
731.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
732.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
733.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
734.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
735.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
736.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
737.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
738.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
739.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
740.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
741.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
742.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
743.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
744.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
745.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
746.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
747.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
748.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
749.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
750.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
751.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
752.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
753.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
754.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
755.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
756.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
757.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
758.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
759.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
760.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
761.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
762.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
763.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
764.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
765.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
766.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
767.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
768.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
769.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
770.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
771.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
772.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
773.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
774.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
775.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
776.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
777.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
778.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
779.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
780.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
781.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
782.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
783.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
784.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
785.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
786.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
787.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
788.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
789.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
790.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
791.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
792.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	21 
793.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	21 
794.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	21 
795.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
796.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
797.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
798.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
799.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
*800.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 *
801.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
802.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
803.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
804.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
805.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
806.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
807.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
808.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
809.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
810.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
811.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
812.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
813.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	19 
814.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
815.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
816.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
817.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
818.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
819.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
820.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
821.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
822.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
823.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
824.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
825.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
826.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
827.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
828.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
829.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
830.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
831.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
832.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	19 
833.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
834.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
835.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
836.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
837.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
838.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	18 
839.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
840.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
841.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
842.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
843.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
844.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
845.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
846.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
847.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
848.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
849.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
850.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
851.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
852.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
853.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
854.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
855.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
856.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
857.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	17 
858.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
859.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
860.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
861.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
862.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
863.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	17 
864.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
865.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
866.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
867.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
868.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
869.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
870.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
871.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	17 
872.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
873.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
874.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
875.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
876.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
877.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
878.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
879.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	16 
880.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
881.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
882.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
883.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
884.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
885.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
886.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
887.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	16 
888.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
889.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
890.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
891.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
892.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
893.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
894.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
895.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
896.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
897.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
898.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	15 
899.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
*900.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 *
901.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
902.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
903.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
904.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
905.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
906.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
907.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
908.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	15 
909.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
910.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
911.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
912.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
913.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
914.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
915.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
916.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
917.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
918.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
919.	Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15 
920.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
921.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
922.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
923.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
924.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
925.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
926.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
927.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
928.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
929.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
930.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
931.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
932.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
933.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
934.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
935.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
936.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
937.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
938.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
939.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
940.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
941.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
942.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
943.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
944.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
945.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
946.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
947.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
948.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	14 
949.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
950.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
951.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
952.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
953.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
954.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
955.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
956.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
957.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
958.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
959.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
960.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
961.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
962.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
963.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
964.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
965.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
966.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
967.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
968.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
969.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
970.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
971.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
972.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
973.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
974.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
975.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
976.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
977.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
978.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
979.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
980.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
981.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
982.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
983.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
984.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
985.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
986.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
987.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
988.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
989.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
990.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
991.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
992.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
993.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
994.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
995.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
996.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
997.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
998.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
999.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
*1000.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 *
1001.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1002.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1003.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1004.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1005.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1006.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1007.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1008.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1009.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1010.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1011.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1012.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1013.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1014.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1015.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1016.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1017.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1018.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1019.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1020.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1021.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1022.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1023.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	11 
1024.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1025.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1026.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1027.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1028.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1029.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1030.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1031.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1032.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1033.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1034.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1035.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1036.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1037.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1038.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1039.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1040.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1041.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1042.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1043.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1044.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1045.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1046.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1047.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1048.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1049.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1050.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1051.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1052.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1053.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1054.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1055.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1056.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1057.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1058.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1059.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1060.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1061.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1062.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1063.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1064.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1065.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1066.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1067.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1068.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1069.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1070.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1071.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1072.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1073.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1074.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1075.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1076.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1077.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1078.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1079.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1080.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1081.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1082.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1083.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1084.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1085.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1086.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1087.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1088.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1089.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1090.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1091.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1092.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1093.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1094.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1095.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1096.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1097.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	10 
1098.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1099.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	10 
*1100.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 *
1101.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1102.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10	 
1103.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1104.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1105.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1106.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1107.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1108.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1109.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1110.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1111.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1112.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1113.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1114.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1115.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1116.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1117.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1118.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1119.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1120.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1121.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1122.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1123.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1124.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1125.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1126.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1127.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1128.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1129.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1130.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1131.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1132.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1133.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1134.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1135.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1136.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1137.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1138.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1139.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1140.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1141.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1142.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1143.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1144.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1145.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1146.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1147.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1148.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1149.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1150.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1151.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1152.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1153.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1154.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1155.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1156.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1157.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1158.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1159.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1160.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1161.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1162.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1163.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1164.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1165.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1166.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1167.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1168.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1169.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1170.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1171.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1172.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1173.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1174.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1175.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1176.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1177.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1178.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1179.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1180.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1181.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1182.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1183.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1184.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1185.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1186.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	9 
1187.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1188.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1189.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1190.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1191.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1192.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1193.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1194.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1195.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1196.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1197.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1198.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1199.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
*1200.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 *
1201.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1202.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1203.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1204.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1205.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1206.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1207.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1208.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1209.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1210.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1211.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1212.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1213.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1214.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1215.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1216.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1217.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1218.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1219.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1220.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1221.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1222.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1223.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1224.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1225.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1226.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1227.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1228.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1229.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1230.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1231.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1232.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1233.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1234.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1235.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1236.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1237.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1238.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1239.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1240.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1241.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1242.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1243.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1244.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1245.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1246.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1247.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1248.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1249.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1250.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1251.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1252.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1253.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1254.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1255.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1256.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1257.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1258.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1259.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1260.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1261.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1262.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1263.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1264.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1265.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1266.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1267.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1268.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1269.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1270.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1271.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1272.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1273.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1274.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1275.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1276.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1277.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1278.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1279.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1280.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1281.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1282.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1283.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1284.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1285.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1286.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1287.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1288.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1289.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1290.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1291.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1292.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1293.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1294.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1295.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1296.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1297.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1298.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1299.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
*1300.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 *
1301.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1302.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1303.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1304.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1305.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1306.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1307.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1308.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1309.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1310.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1311.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1312.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1313.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1314.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1315.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1316.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1317.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1318.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1319.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1320.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1321.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1322.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1323.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1324.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1325.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1326.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1327.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1328.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1329.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1330.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1331.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1332.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1333.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1334.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1335.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1336.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1337.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1338.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1339.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1340.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1341.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1342.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1343.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1344.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1345.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1346.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1347.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1348.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1349.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1350.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1351.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1352.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1353.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1354.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1355.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1356.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1357.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1358.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1359.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1360.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1361.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1362.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1363.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1364.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1365.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1366.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1367.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1368.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1369.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1370.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1371.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1372.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1373.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1374.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1375.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1376.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1377.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1378.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1379.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1380.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1381.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1382.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1383.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1384.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1385.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1386.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1387.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1388.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1389.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1390.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1391.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	6 
1392.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1393.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1394.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1395.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1396.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1397.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1398.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1399.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
*1400.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 *
1401.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1402.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1403.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1404.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1405.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1406.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1407.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1408.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1409.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1410.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1411.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1412.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1413.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1414.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1415.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1416.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1417.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1418.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1419.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1420.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1421.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1422.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1423.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1424.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1425.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1426.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1427.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1428.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1429.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1430.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1431.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1432.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1433.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1434.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1435.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1436.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1437.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1438.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1439.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1440.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1441.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1442.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1443.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1444.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1445.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1446.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1447.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1448.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1449.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1450.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1451.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1452.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1453.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1454.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1455.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1456.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1457.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1458.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1459.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1460.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1461.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1462.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1463.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1464.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1465.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1466.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1467.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1468.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1469.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1470.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1471.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1472.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1473.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1474.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1475.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1476.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1477.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1478.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1479.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1480.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1481.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1482.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1483.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1484.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1485.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1486.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1487.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1488.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1489.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1490.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1491.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1492.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1493.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1494.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1495.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1496.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1497.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1498.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1499.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
*1500.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 *
1501.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1502.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1503.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1504.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1505.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1506.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1507.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1508.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1509.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1510.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1511.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1512.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1513.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1514.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1515.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1516.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1517.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1518.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1519.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1520.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1521.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1522.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1523.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1524.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1525.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1526.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1527.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1528.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1529.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1530.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1531.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1532.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1533.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1534.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1535.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1536.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1537.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1538.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1539.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1540.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1541.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1542.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1543.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1544.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1545.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1546.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1547.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1548.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1549.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1550.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1551.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1552.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1553.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1554.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1555.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1556.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1557.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1558.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1559.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1560.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1561.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1562.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1563.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1564.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1565.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1566.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1567.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1568.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1569.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1570.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1571.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1572.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1573.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1574.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1575.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1576.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1577.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1578.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1579.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1580.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1581.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1582.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1583.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1584.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1585.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1586.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1587.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1588.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1589.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1590.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1591.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1592.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1593.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1594.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1595.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1596.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1597.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1598.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1599.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
*1600.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 *
1601.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1602.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1603.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1604.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1605.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1606.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1607.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1608.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1609.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1610.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1611.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1612.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1613.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1614.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1615.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1616.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1617.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1618.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1619.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1620.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1621.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1622.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1623.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1624.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1625.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1626.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1627.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1628.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1629.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1630.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1631.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1632.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1633.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1634.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1635.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1636.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1637.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1638.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1639.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1640.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1641.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1642.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1643.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1644.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1645.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1646.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1647.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1648.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1649.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1650.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1651.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1652.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1653.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1654.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1655.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1656.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1657.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1658.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1659.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1660.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1661.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1662.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1663.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1664.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1665.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1666.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1667.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1668.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1669.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1670.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1671.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1672.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1673.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1674.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1675.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1676.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1677.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1678.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1679.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1680.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1681.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1682.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1683.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1684.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1685.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1686.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1687.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1688.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1689.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1690.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1691.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1692.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1693.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1694.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1695.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1696.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1697.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1698.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1699.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
*1700.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 *
1701.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1702.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1703.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1704.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1705.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1706.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1707.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1708.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1709.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1710.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1711.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1712.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1713.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1714.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1715.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1716.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1717.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1718.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1719.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1720.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1721.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1722.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1723.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	2 
1724.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1725.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1726.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1727.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1728.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1729.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1730.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1731.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1732.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1733.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1734.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1735.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1736.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1737.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1738.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1739.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1740.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1741.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1742.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1743.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1744.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1745.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1746.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1747.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1748.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1749.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1750.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1751.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1752.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1753.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1754.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1755.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1756.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1757.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1758.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1759.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1760.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1761.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1762.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1763.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1764.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1765.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1766.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1767.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1768.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1769.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1770.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1771.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1772.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1773.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1774.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1775.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1776.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1777.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1778.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1779.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1780.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1781.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1782.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1783.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1784.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1785.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1786.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1787.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1788.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1789.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1790.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1791.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1792.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1793.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1794.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1795.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1796.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1797.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1798.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1799.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
*1800.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 *
1801.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1802.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1803.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1804.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1805.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1806.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1807.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1808.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1809.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1810.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1811.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1812.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1813.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1814.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1815.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1816.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1817.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1818.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1819.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1820.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1821.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1822.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1823.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1824.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1825.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1826.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1827.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1828.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1829.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1830.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1831.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1832.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1833.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1834.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1835.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1836.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1837.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1838.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1839.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1840.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1841.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1842.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1843.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1844.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1845.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1846.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1847.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1848.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1849.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1850.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1851.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1852.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1853.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1854.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1855.	Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1856.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1857.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1858.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1859.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1860.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1861.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1862.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1863.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2123
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1601
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1581
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1462
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1383
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1168
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1078
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1073
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	955

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3586
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3489
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2211
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1848
5.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1542
7.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1347
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1261
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1247


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2016)

Für September


1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Natalie Portman


 
3. Diane Kruger


 
4. Margot Robbie


 
5. Cara Delevingne


 
6. Jessica Alba


 
7. Emma Stone


 
8. Jennifer Garner


 
9. Joanna 'JoJo' Levesque


 
10. Barbara Palvin


 ​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Sep. 2016)

*September Voting:*

1.) Victoria Justice 
2.) Selena Gomez 
3.) Lena Gercke 
4.) Elisabeth Lanz 
5.) Elizabeth Debicki
6.) Marlene Lufen 
7.) Caroline Wozniacki 
8.) Angelique Kerber 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen
10.) Alina Merkau 
10.) Eva Green


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2016)

*September 2016*

01 Kristen Stewart
02 Emma Watson
03 Taylor Swift
04 Joanna Levesque 
05 Laura Marano
06 Chloë Grace Moretz
07 Ariana Grande
08 Hailee Steinfeld 
09 Alicia Vikander
10 Selena Gomez


Und für Devilfish weil der gerade verhindert ist.

01 Avril Lavigne 
02 Demi Lovato
03 Selena Gomez
04 Taylor Swift
05 Victoria Justice
06 Hayley Williams 
07 Chloe Grace Moretz
08 Miley Cyrus
09 Ariana Grande 
10 Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Sep. 2016)

*September 2016


1. Jena Malone





2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Josefine Preuß

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Sep. 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Mariah Carey
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Monica Belucci
6. Laura Cremaschi
7. Maria Yotta (ak.MaryBody)
8. Adrianne Curry
9. Charlie Riina
10.Joana Krupa


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Sep. 2016)

September 2016 :thumbup::thx:

1. Yve Fehring
2. Laura Dünnwald
3. Sandra Thier
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Stephanie Meißner
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Sandra Kuhn (ehem. Schneiders)
9. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Nadine Krüger


----------



## ManuN (1 Sep. 2016)

Sept. 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivien Wulff	
7. Sandra Kuhn	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Julia Kleine	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2016)

September 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. A.J. Cook
5. Victoria Justice
6. Emily Bett Rickards
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Chloe Bennet
9. Lily Collins
10. Willa Holland


----------



## Afefan (1 Sep. 2016)

1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Aline von Drateln
4. Kristina Sterz
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Anne Hatheway
8. Roberta Bieling
9. Marlene Lufen
10.Emma Watson
10.Natalie Portman
10.Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## tino2003 (2 Sep. 2016)

hier der September:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. *Ana de Armas 30. April 1988 in Havanna :klasse:*
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (2 Sep. 2016)

*September 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*









*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario *





 

 


*4. Jenna Dewan 5. Camilla Belle 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 




*7. Natalie Dormer 8. Emilia Clarke 9. Eva Green*




 

 




*10.
Amy Adams - Elizabeth Banks - Heather Graham*





 

 

​


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Sep. 2016)

September 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Annika Zimmermann
3.	Anett Sattler
4.	Anneke Dürkopp
5.	Frauke Ludowig
6.	Sila Shahin
7.	Jennifer Knäble
8.	Pinar Tanrikolu
9.	Carolin Kebekus
10.	Judith Rakers


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Kristen Stewart
03. Daisy Ridley
04. Cara Delevingne
05. Elizabeth Olsen
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Willa Holland
08. Linda Marlen Runge
09. Kim Hnizdo
10. Alina Süggeler


----------



## Quick Nick (3 Sep. 2016)

*September Voting:*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Veronika Klimovits
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Victoria Justice
5. Mila Kunis
6. Alina Merkau
7. Alexandra Philipps
8. Selena Gomez
9. Alida Kurras
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Alina Merkau
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## kamy (3 Sep. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Rebecca Mir	
3.	Helene Fischer	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## tort3 (4 Sep. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Taylor Swift
4. Joelina Drews
5. Janina Uhse
6. Angelina Heger
7. Laura Lopez 
8. Rihanna
9. Helene Fischer
10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## benedikt (4 Sep. 2016)

Mein September Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Gintare Sudziute
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Irina Shayk
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Iris Kavka
08. Cara Delevingne
09. Gigi Hadid
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Julie Henderson
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## hsvmann (6 Sep. 2016)

*09 / 16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Walt (7 Sep. 2016)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den September 2016:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nadine Menz





3. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl, geb. Grein, D, 26.03.1980 in Miltenberg/D





4. Julia Gaudermann, D. *17.04.1992 in Gießen/D





4. Valea Scalabrino







6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Muriel Baumeister





8. Mariangela Scelsi





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch


----------



## congo64 (7 Sep. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes









2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer









4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (7 Sep. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 07.09.2016 23:30*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3635 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3527 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2252 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2123 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1858 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1611 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1588 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1550 
9.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1488 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1389 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1356 
14.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1281 
16.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1247 
17.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1199 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1183 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1098 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1085 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1075 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	955 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	946 
24.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	915 
25.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
26.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	871 
27.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
28.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	853 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	834 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	832 
31.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	830 
32.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	819 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	807 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	798 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	742 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	730 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
42.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
43.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	681 
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	662 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	662 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	659 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	653 
48.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	639 
49.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	635 
50.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	623 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	614 
52.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	596 
53.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
54.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	587 
55.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	567 
56.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	565 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	558 
58.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
59.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	548 
61.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	529 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	528 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	512 
65.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	510 
66.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
67.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
68.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
69.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
70.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	494 
71.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	475 
72.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
73.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
74.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	471 
75.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	471 
76.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	465 
77.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	464 
78.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	463 
79.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	446 
81.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
82.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	443 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	432 
84.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
85.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	431 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	425 
87.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	425 
88.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	415 
90.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
91.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	410 
92.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	406 
93.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
94.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	404 
95.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
96.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
97.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
98.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
99.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
*100.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	383 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	379 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	375 
103.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	366 
104.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	364 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	363 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	356 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	356 
108.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	354 
109.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	352 
111.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	351 
112.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	347 
113.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 335 
114.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
115.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
116.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	331 
117.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
118.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	325 
119.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
121.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
122.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	320 
123.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	320 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	317 
126.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	315 
128.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
129.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
130.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
131.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
132.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
133.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	294 
134.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
135.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	291 
136.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
137.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
138.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
139.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
140.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
141.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	286 
142.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
143.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
144.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
145.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
146.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	278 
147.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	274 
149.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	274 
150.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
151.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
152.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
153.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
154.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	268 
155.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
156.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	266 
157.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
159.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	259 
160.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	257 
161.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
162.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	254 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	252 
164.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	252 
165.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
166.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
167.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	249 
168.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	243 
169.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	243 
170.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	239 
171.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	238 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	238 
173.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	237 
174.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	236 
175.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	235 
176.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	232 
177.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	231 
179.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	231 
180.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
181.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	230 
182.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	225 
183.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	224 
184.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
185.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
186.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	218 
187.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	217 
188.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	216 
189.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	215 
190.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
191.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
192.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
193.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	211 
194.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
195.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	208 
196.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	208 
197.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	208 
198.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	207 
199.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
*200.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	205 *
201.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
202.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	203 
203.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
204.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
205.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	202 
206.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
208.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	199 
209.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	196 
210.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
211.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
212.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
213.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
214.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	186 
215.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
216.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
217.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
218.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
219.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
220.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
221.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	178 
222.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
223.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
224.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
225.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
226.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
227.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
228.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	176 
229.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
230.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
231.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
232.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	173 
233.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
234.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
235.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
236.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	172 
237.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	171 
238.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	171 
239.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	170 
240.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
241.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	170 
242.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
243.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
244.	Katharina Witt,	D, 03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
245.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	168 
246.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	168 
247.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	167 
248.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	167 
249.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
250.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
251.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
252.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	166 
253.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	165 
254.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	164 
255.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
256.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	163 
257.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	160 
258.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
259.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
260.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
261.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	157 
262.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	156 
263.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	155 
265.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	155 
266.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	154 
267.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	154 
268.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
269.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
270.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
271.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	150 
272.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
273.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	149 
274.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
275.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
276.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
277.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	148 
278.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	148 
279.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	147 
280.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	146 
281.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
282.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	144 
283.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
284.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	143 
285.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
286.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
287.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	142 
288.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
289.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	141 
290.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	140 
291.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
292.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	140 
293.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	139 
294.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
295.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
296.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	137 
297.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	137 
298.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	134 
299.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
*300.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	133 *
301.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	133 
302.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
303.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	130 
304.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
305.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
306.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
307.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	127 
308.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
309.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
310.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
311.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	126 
312.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
313.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
314.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
315.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	120 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	118 
317.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
318.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
319.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
320.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	117 
321.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
322.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	116 
323.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
324.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
325.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	115 
326.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	115 
327.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	114 
328.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
329.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	112 
330.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
331.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
332.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
333.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	111 
334.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	111 
335.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	111 
336.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
337.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
338.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
339.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	108 
340.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	108 
341.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
342.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	107 
343.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
344.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
345.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
346.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	105 
347.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	105 
348.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
349.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
350.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
351.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
352.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
353.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
354.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
355.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
356.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	103 
357.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
358.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
359.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
360.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
361.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	98 
362.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	97 
363.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
364.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	97 
365.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	96 
366.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	96 
367.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
368.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
369.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
370.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
371.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
372.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
373.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	94 
374.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
375.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
376.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
377.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
378.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
379.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
380.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
381.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
382.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
383.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	90 
384.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
385.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
386.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
387.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
388.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
389.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
390.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	87 
391.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	87 
392.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
393.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	87 
394.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
395.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
396.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
397.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
398.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
399.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
*400.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 *
401.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
402.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
403.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
404.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
405.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
406.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	81 
407.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
408.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
409.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
410.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
411.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	80 
412.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
413.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
414.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
415.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
416.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
417.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
418.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	77 
419.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
420.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
421.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
422.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	76 
423.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	76 
424.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
425.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
426.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
427.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
428.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	75 
429.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
430.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
431.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
432.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
433.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	72 
434.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
435.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
436.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
437.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
438.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
439.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
440.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	70 
441.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
442.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	70 
443.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	70 
444.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
445.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	69 
446.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
447.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
448.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	68 
449.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
450.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	67 
451.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	66 
452.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
453.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
454.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
455.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
456.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
457.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
458.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	63 
459.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
460.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
461.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
462.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	63 
463.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	62 
464.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
465.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	62 
466.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
467.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
468.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
469.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
470.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
471.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
472.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
473.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
474.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
475.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
476.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
477.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
478.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
479.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
480.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
481.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
482.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
483.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	57 
484.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
485.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
486.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
487.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	55 
488.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
489.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
490.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
491.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	55 
492.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
493.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
494.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	54 
495.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
496.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
497.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
498.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	54 
499.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
*500.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	53 *
501.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
502.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
503.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
504.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	53 
505.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
506.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
507.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
508.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
509.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	52 
510.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
511.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
512.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
513.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
514.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	52 
515.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
516.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
517.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
518.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	51 
519.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	51 
520.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	51 
521.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
522.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
523.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	50 
524.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	50 
525.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	50 
526.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
527.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	50 
528.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	49 
529.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
530.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
531.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
532.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
533.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
534.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
535.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
536.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
537.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
538.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
539.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
540.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
541.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
542.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
543.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
544.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
545.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
546.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
547.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
548.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	45 
549.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
550.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
551.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
552.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
553.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
554.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
555.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
556.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
557.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
558.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
559.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
560.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
561.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
562.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
563.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
564.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
565.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	43 
566.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
567.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
568.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
569.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
570.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
571.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
572.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	40 
573.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
574.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
575.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
576.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
577.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
578.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
579.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
580.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
581.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
582.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
583.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	39 
584.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
585.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
586.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
587.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
588.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
589.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
590.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	38 
591.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
592.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
593.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
594.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
595.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
596.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
597.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
598.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
599.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	37 
*600.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 *
601.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
602.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
603.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
604.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
605.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
606.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
607.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	36 
608.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
609.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
610.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
611.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	35 
612.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
613.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
614.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
615.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
616.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
617.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35 
618.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
619.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
620.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
621.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
622.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
623.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
624.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
625.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
626.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
627.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
628.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
629.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
630.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
631.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	33 
632.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
633.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
634.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
635.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
636.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
637.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
638.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	32 
639.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
640.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
641.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
642.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
643.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
644.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
645.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
646.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	31 
647.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
648.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
649.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
650.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
651.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
652.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
653.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
654.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
655.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	30 
656.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	30 
657.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
658.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
659.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
660.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
661.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
662.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
663.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
664.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
665.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
666.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
667.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
668.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
669.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
670.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
671.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
672.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
673.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
674.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
675.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
676.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
677.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
678.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	28 
679.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
680.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	28 
681.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
682.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	28 
683.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
684.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
685.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
686.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
687.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
688.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
689.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
690.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
691.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
692.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	27 
693.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
694.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
695.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
696.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
697.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
698.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	27 
699.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	27 
*700.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 *
701.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	27 
702.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
703.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
704.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
705.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
706.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
707.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
708.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
709.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
710.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
711.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
712.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
713.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
714.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
715.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
716.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
717.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
718.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
719.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
720.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
721.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	25 
722.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
723.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
724.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
725.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
726.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
727.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	24 
728.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	24 
729.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
730.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	24 
731.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	24 
732.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
733.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
734.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
735.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA, 01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
736.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
737.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
738.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
739.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
740.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
741.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	23 
742.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
743.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
744.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
745.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
746.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
747.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
748.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
749.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	23 
750.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
751.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
752.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
753.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
754.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
755.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
756.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
757.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
758.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
759.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
760.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
761.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
762.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
763.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
764.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
765.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
766.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
767.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
768.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
769.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	22 
770.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
771.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
772.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	22 
773.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
774.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
775.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
776.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
777.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
778.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
779.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
780.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
781.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
782.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
783.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
784.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
785.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
786.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
787.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
788.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
789.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
790.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
791.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
792.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
793.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
794.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
795.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
796.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
797.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
798.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
799.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	21 
*800.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
801.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
802.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
803.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
804.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
805.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
806.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
807.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	20 
808.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
809.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
810.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
811.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
812.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
813.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
814.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
815.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
816.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
817.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
818.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
819.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
820.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
821.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
822.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
823.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
824.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
825.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
826.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
827.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
828.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	19 
829.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
830.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
831.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
832.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
833.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
834.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
835.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
836.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
837.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
838.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
839.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
840.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
841.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
842.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
843.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
844.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	18 
845.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
846.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
847.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
848.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
849.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
850.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
851.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
852.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
853.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
854.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
855.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
856.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
857.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
858.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
859.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
860.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
861.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
862.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
863.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
864.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
865.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
866.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
867.	Lea Marlen Woitack D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
868.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	17 
869.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
870.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
871.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
872.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
873.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
874.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
875.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
876.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
877.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
878.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
879.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
880.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
881.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
882.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
883.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
884.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
885.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
886.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	16 
887.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
888.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
889.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
890.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
891.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
892.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
893.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
894.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
895.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
896.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
897.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
898.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
899.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
*900.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 *
901.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
902.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
903.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
904.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
905.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
906.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
907.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
908.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
909.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
910.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
911.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
912.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
913.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
914.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
915.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
916.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
917.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
918.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
919.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
920.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
921.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
922.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
923.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
924.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
925.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
926.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
927.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
928.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
929.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
930.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
931.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
932.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
933.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
934.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
935.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
936.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
937.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
938.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
939.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
940.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
941.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
942.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
943.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
944.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
945.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
946.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	14 
947.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
948.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
949.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
950.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
951.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
952.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
953.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
954.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
955.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
956.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
957.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
958.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
959.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	13 
960.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
961.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
962.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
963.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
964.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
965.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
966.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
967.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
968.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
969.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
970.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
971.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
972.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
973.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
974.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
975.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
976.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
977.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
978.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
979.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
980.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
981.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
982.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
983.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
984.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
985.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
986.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
987.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
988.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
989.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
990.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
991.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
992.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
993.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
994.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
995.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
996.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
997.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
998.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
999.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
*1000.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 *
1001.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1002.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1003.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1004.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1005.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1006.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1007.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1008.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1009.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1010.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1011.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1012.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1013.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1014.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1015.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1016.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1017.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1018.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1019.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1020.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1021.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1022.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1023.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1024.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1025.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1026.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1027.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1028.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1029.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1030.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1031.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1032.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1033.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1034.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1035.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1036.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1037.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1038.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1039.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1040.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1041.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1042.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1043.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	11 
1044.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1045.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1046.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1047.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1048.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1049.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1050.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1051.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1052.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1053.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1054.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1055.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1056.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1057.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1058.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1059.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1060.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1061.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1062.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1063.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1064.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1065.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1066.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1067.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1068.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1069.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1070.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1071.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1072.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1073.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1074.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1075.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1076.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	10 
1077.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1078.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	10 
1079.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1080.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1081.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1082.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1083.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1084.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1085.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1086.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1087.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1088.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1089.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1090.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1091.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1092.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1093.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1094.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1095.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1096.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1097.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1098.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1099.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
*1100.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 *
1101.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	10 
1102.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1103.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1104.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1105.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1106.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1107.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1108.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1109.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1110.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1111.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1112.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1113.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1114.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1115.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1116.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1117.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1118.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1119.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1120.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1121.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1122.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1123.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1124.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1125.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1126.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1127. Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1128.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1129.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1130.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1131.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1132.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1133.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1134.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1135.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1136.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1137.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1138.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1139.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1140.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1141.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1142.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1143.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1144.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1145.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1146.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1147.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1148.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1149.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1150.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1151.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1152.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1153.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1154.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1155.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1156.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1157.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1158.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1159.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1160.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1161.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1162.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1163.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1164.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1165.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1166.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1167.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1168.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1169.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1170.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1171.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1172.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1173.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1174.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1175.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1176.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1177.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1178.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1179.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1180.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1181.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1182.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1183.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1184.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1185.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1186.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1187.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1188.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1189.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1190.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1191.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	8 
1192.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1193.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1194.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1195.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1196.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1197.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1198.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1199.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
*1200.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 *
1201.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1202.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1203.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1204.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1205.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1206.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1207.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	8 
1208.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1209.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1210.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1211.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1212.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1213.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1214.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1215.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1216.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1217.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1218.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1219.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1220.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1221.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1222.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1223.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1224.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1225.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1226.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1227.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1228.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1229.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1230.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1231.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1232.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1233.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1234.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1235.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1236.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1237.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1238.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1239.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1240.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1241.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1242.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1243.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1244.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1245.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1246.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1247.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1248.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1249.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1250.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1251.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1252.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1253.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1254.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1255.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1256.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1257.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1258.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1259.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1260.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1261.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1262.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1263.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1264.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1265.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1266.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1267.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1268.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1269.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1270.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1271.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1272.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1273.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1274.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1275.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1276.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1277.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1278.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1279.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1280.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1281.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1282.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1283.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1284.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1285.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	7 
1286.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1287.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1288.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1289.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1290.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1291.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1292.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1293.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1294.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1295.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1296.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1297.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1298.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1299.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
*1300.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 *
1301.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1302.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1303.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1304.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1305.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1306.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1307.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1308.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1309.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1310.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1311.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1312.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1313.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1314.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1315.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1316.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1317.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1318.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1319.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1320.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1321.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1322.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1323.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1324.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1325.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1326.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1327.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1328.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1329.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1330.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1331.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1332.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1333.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1334.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1335.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1336.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1337.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1338.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1339.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1340.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1341.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1342.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1343.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1344.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1345.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1346.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1347.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	6 
1348.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	6 
1349.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1350.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1351.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1352.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1353.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1354.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1355.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1356.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1357.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1358.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1359.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1360.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1361.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1362.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1363.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1364.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1365.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1366.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1367.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1368.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1369.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1370.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1371.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1372.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1373.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1374.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1375.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1376.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1377.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1378.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1379.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1380.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1381.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1382.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1383.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1384.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1385.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1386.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1387.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1388.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1389.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1390.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1391.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1392.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1393.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1394.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1395.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1396.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1397.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1398.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1399.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
*1400.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 *
1401.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1402.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	5 
1403.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1404.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1405.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1406.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1407.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1408.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1409.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1410.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1411.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1412.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1413.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1414.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1415.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1416.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1417.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1418.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1419.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1420.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1421.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1422.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1423.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1424.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1425.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1426.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	5 
1427.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1428.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1429.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1430.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1431.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1432.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1433.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1434.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1435.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1436.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1437.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1438.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1439.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1440.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1441.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1442.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1443.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1444.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1445.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1446.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1447.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1448.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1449.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1450.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1451.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1452.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1453.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1454.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1455.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1456.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1457.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1458.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1459.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1460.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1461.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1462.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1463.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1464.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1465.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1466.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1467.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1468.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1469.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1470.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1471.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1472.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1473.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1474.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1475.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1476.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1477.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1478.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1479.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1480.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1481.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1482.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1483.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1484.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1485.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1486.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1487.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1488.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1489.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1490.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1491.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1492.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1493.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1494.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1495.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1496.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1497.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1498.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1499.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
*1500.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 *
1501.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1502.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1503.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1504.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1505.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1506.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1507.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1508.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1509.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1510.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1511.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1512.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1513.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1514.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1515.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1516.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1517.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1518.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1519.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1520.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1521.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1522.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1523.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1524.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1525.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1526.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1527.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1528.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1529.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1530.	Juli Proven, X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1531.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1532.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1533.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1534.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1535.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1536.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1537.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1538.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1539.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1540.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1541.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1542.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1543.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1544.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1545.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1546.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1547.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1548.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1549.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1550.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1551.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1552.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1553.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1554.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1555.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1556.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1557.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1558.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1559.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1560.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1561.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1562.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1563.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1564.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1565.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1566.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1567.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1568.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1569.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1570.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1571.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1572.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1573.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1574.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1575.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1576.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1577.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1578.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1579.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1580.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1581.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1582.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1583.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1584.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1585.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1586.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1587.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1588.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1589.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1590.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1591.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1592.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1593.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1594.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1595.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1596.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1597.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1598.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1599.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
*1600.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 *
1601.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1602.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1603.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1604.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1605.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1606.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1607.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1608.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1609.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1610.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1611.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1612.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1613.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1614.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1615.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1616.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1617.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1618.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1619.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1620.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1621.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1622.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1623.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1624.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1625.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1626.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1627.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1628.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1629.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1630.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1631.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1632.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1633.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1634.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1635.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1636.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1637.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1638.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1639.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1640.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1641.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1642.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1643.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1644.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1645.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1646.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1647.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1648.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1649.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1650.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1651.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1652.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1653.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1654.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1655.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1656.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1657.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1658.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	2 
1659.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1660.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1661.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1662.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1663.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2	 
1664.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1665.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1666.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1667.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1668.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1669.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1670.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1671.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1672.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1673.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1674.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1675.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1676.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1677.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1678.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1679.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1680.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1681.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1682.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1683.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1684.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1685.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1686.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1687.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1688.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1689.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1690.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1691.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1692.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1693.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1694.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1695.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1696.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1697.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1698.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1699.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
*1700.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 *
1701.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1702.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1703.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1704.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1705.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1706.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1707.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1708.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1709.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1710.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1711.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1712.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1713.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1714.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1715.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1716.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1717.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1718.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1719.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1720.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1721.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1722.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	2 
1723.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1724.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1725.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1726.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1727.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1728.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1729.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1730.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1731.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1732.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1733.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1734.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1735.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1736.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1737.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1738.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1739.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1740.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1741.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1742.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1743.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1744.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1745.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1746.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1747.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1748.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1749.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1750.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1751.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1752.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1753.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1754.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1755.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1756.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1757.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1758.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1759.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1760.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1761.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1762.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1763.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1764.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1765.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1766.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1767.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1768.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1769.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1770.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1771.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1772.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1773.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1774.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1775.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1776.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1777.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1778.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1779.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1780.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1781.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1782.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1783.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1784.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1785.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1786.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1787.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1788.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1789.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1790.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1791.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1792.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1793.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1794.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1795.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1796.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1797.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1798.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1799.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
*1800.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 *
1801.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1802.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1803.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1804.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1805.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1806.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1807.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1808.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1809.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1810.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1811.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1812.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1813.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1814.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1815.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1816.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1817.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1818.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1819.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1820.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1821.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1822.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1823.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1824.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1825.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1826.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	1 
1827.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1828.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1829.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1830.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1831.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1832.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1833.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1834.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1835.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1836.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1837.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1838.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1839.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1840.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1841.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1842.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1843.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1844.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1845.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1846.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1847.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1848.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1849.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1850.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1851.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1852.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1853.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1854.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1855.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1856.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1857.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1858.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1859.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1860.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1861.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1862.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1863.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1864.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1865.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1866.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1867.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1868.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1869.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1870.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1871.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2123
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1611
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1588
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1488
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1389
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1199
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1098
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1075
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	955

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3635
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3527
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2252
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1858
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1550
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1356
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1281
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1247


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Cherubini (12 Sep. 2016)

1. Charlotte McKinney
2. Julia Görges
3. Solveig Mork Hansen
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Nikki Bella
6. Franziska Benz
7. Alejandra Guilmant
8. Alena Gerber
9. Eugenie Bouchard
10. Nadine Menz
10. Monica Puig
10. Svenja Jung


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Sep. 2016)

*September-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Lisa Mayer, D, 02.05.96 in Gießen/D


 


6. Melissa Benoist
7. Nina Dobrev
8. Victoria Justice
9. Jessica Alba
10. Daisy Ridley


----------



## Anakin (14 Sep. 2016)

Voting für den September:

1. Angelique Kerber
2. Anja Nejarri
3. Lejla-X (Schoen)
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Aletta Ocean
6. Georgia Jones
7. Victoria Justice
8. Kaylani Lei
9. Lena Gercke
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## StefanKa (14 Sep. 2016)

September 2016:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Kristina Bröring-Sprehe





3. Juliane Seyfarth





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Julia Gaudermann





6. Jessica Höötmann





7. Mara Höfer, D, * 16.10.1983 in Köln/D(?)





8. Lena Terlau





9. Janine Wöller





10. Valentina Pahde





10. Elena Garcia Gerlach


----------



## Don Sven (14 Sep. 2016)

September-Wertung!

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alexandra Maria Lara





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Madeleine von Schweden





5. Katie Holmes





6. Dorothee Bär





7. Katrin Albsteiger





8. Katja Studt





9. Alexandra Neldel





10. Aleksandra Bechtel


----------



## gaertner23 (17 Sep. 2016)

mein September-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Annette Betz
3.) Kay-Sölve Richter
4.) Susi Brandt
5.) Anja Heyde
6.) Anita Hofmann
7.) Gundula Gause
8.) Annett Möller
9.) Ulrike von der Groeben
10.) Frauke Ludowig
10.) Simone Panteleit


----------



## taurus79 (21 Sep. 2016)

Die Hitparade für den September:

Platz 10 Jeanette Biedermann 
Platz 9 Stephanie Kloß 
Platz 8 Anna Kraft
Platz 7 Esther Sedlaczek
Platz 6 Anneke Dürkopp
Platz 5 Annett Möller
Platz 4 Angelique Kerber
Platz 3 Laura Wontorroa
Platz 2 Mareile Höppner
Platz 1 Stephanie Puls


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Sep. 2016)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Lena Gercke*
4. Tina Ruland
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Amelie Klever
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## tvgirlslover (22 Sep. 2016)

Hier meine aktuellen Favoritinnen:

1. Miriam Lange
2. Katja Burkard
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Simone Panteleit
5. Karen Heinrichs
6. Fatma Mittler-Solak
7. Susanna Schumacher
8. Ulrike von der Groeben
9. Frauke Petry ( da ist mir auch die Politik egal, die Frau ist einfach heiß )
10. Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## congo64 (23 Sep. 2016)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> *
> 5. Barbara Schöneberger
> 
> 10. Julia Görges
> ...


*

Bitte an die Regel von max. 3 x Platz 10 denken.
Habe die blau markierten gewertet, Barabara Schöneberger ist sowieso doppelt und den Rest habe ich wegfallen lassen.*


----------



## dabi (24 Sep. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Adriana Lima
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Mila Kunis
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Cav (25 Sep. 2016)

Mein Ranking für September 2016:


1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Jordana Brewster


 

5. Janina Uhse


 

6. Angie Harmon 


 

7. Kelly Rohrbach


 

8. Sylvie Meis


 

9. Bojana Krsmanovic (Geboren: 01.03.1992 in Belgrad, Serbien)


 

10. Emily Ratajkowski


 

10. Sara Sampaio


​


----------



## RockingSheep (29 Sep. 2016)

September 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Devilfish (29 Sep. 2016)

September 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne giverose


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Selena Gomez


 

4. Victoria Justice


 

5. Carly Rae Jepsen


 

6. Miley Cyrus


 

7. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

8. Taylor Swift


 

9. Demi Lovato


 

10. Hailee Steinfeld


​*


----------



## pofgo (29 Sep. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Emmy Rossum 
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## ch2004 (30 Sep. 2016)

Mein Voting für den *September 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2016)

September 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Elyse Taylor
Lea Michele
Ryan Newman
Michelle Hunziker
Victoria Justice
Julianne Hough


----------



## Toolman (30 Sep. 2016)

1. Petra Nemcova
2. Josephine Skriver
3. Sara Sampaio
4. Martha Hunt
5. Hannah Ferguson
6. Lindsay Ellingson
7. Kate Beckinsale
8. Jessica Alba
9. Sandra Kubicka
10. Stella Maxwell


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2016 23:18*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3653 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3565 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2252	* 

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2136 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1858 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1611 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1593 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1561 
9.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1488 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1406 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1376 
14.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1288 
16.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249 
17.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1215 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1183 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1098 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1091 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1075 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	968 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	946 
24.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	918 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	879 
26.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
27.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
28.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	858 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	840 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	838 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	838 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	820 
33.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
34.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	817 
35.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	807 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	751 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	733 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
40.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
42.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
43.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	681 
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	662 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	662 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	659 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	653 
48.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	639 
49.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	635 
50.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	632 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	614 
52.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	611 
53.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
54.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	587 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	573 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	567 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	562 
58.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	553 
60.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
61.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	529 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	528 
64.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	520 
65.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	514 
66.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
67.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	504 
68.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
69.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
70.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
71.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	481 
72.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	475 
73.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
74.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
75.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	473 
76.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	471 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	471 
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	464 
79.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	446 
81.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
82.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	443 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	437 
84.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
85.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	431 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	425 
87.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	425 
88.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
89.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	416 
90.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	415 
91.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
92.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	410 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	406 
94.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
95.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
96.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
97.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
98.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	391 
99.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
*100.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	384 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	375 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	370 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	369 
105.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	364 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	357 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	356 
108.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	354 
109.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	352 
111.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
112.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	347 
113.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	345 
114.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 335 
115.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
116.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
117.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
118.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	329 
119.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	325 
120.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	325 
121.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
122.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
123.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
124.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	317 
126.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	315 
128.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
129.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	304 
130.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
131.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
132.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
133.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
134.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	294 
135.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
136.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	291 
137.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
138.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
139.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	290 
140.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
141.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
142.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
143.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
144.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
146.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
147.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
148.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	275 
149.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	274 
150.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	274 
151.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
152.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
153.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
154.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
155.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	268 
156.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
157.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
158.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	263 
159.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
160.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	257 
161.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
162.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	254 
163.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	254 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	252 
165.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	252 
166.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	252 
167.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	251 
168.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
169.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
170.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	239 
171.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	239 
172.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	239 
173.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	239 
174.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	238 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	238 
176.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	238 
177.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	236 
178.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	235 
179.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	232 
180.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
181.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
182.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	225 
183.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	224 
184.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	220 
185.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
186.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
187.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	218 
188.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	217 
189.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	216 
190.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	216 
191.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
192.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
193.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	214 
194.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	214 
195.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
196.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
197.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	212 
198.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	211 
199.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
*200.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 *
201.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	205 
202.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
203.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
204.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	203 
205.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
206.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	202 
207.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
209.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	199 
210.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
211.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
212.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
213.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
214.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	186 
215.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
216.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
217.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	184 
218.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
219.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
220.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
221.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	178 
222.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
223.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
224.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
225.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
226.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
227.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
228.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	176 
229.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
230.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
231.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	174 
232.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	173 
233.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
234.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
235.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
236.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
237.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	172 
238.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	171 
239.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	171 
240.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	171 
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	170 
242.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
243.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
244.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
245.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
246.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	169 
247.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	168 
248.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	168 
249.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	167 
250.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
251.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
252.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
253.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	166 
254.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	165 
255.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
256.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	163 
257.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
258.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	162 
259.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	160 
260.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	160 
261.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	160 
262.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
263.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
264.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	159 
265.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
266.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	156 
267.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	156 
268.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	155 
270.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
271.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
272.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
273.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
274.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
275.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	149 
276.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
277.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
278.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
279.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	148 
280.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	148 
281.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	148 
282.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
283.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	147 
284.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	146 
285.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
286.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	144 
287.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
288.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
289.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
290.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	142 
291.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
292.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	141 
293.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	140 
294.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	140 
295.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
296.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
297.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
298.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	134 
299.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
*300.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	133 *
301.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	133 
302.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
303.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	130 
304.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
305.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
306.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
307.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	127 
308.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
309.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
310.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
311.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	126 
312.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	124 
313.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
314.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
315.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	121 
316.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
317.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	120 
318.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	118 
319.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
320.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
321.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
322.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	117 
323.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
324.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
325.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	116 
326.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	116 
327.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
328.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	114 
329.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	112 
330.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
331.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	112 
332.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
333.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
334.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
335.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	111 
336.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	111 
337.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
338.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	110 
339.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
340.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
341.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
342.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	108 
343.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
344.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
345.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
346.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
347.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	105 
348.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	105 
349.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
350.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	104 
351.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
352.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
353.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
354.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
355.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
356.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
357.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
358.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
359.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	101 
360.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
361.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
362.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
363.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	98 
364.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	97 
365.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
366.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	97 
367.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
368.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
369.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
370.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
371.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
372.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
373.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	94 
374.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
375.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
376.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
377.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
378.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
379.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
380.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
381.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
382.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
383.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	90 
384.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
385.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	89 
386.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
387.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
388.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
389.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
390.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
391.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	88 
392.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
393.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
394.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	87 
395.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
396.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
397.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
398.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
399.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
*400.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	85 *
401.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
402.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
403.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
404.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
405.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
406.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
407.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
408.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
409.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	81 
410.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
411.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
412.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
413.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	80 
414.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	79 
416.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
417.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	79 
418.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
419.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
420.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	78 
421.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
422.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
423.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
424.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
425.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
426.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
427.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
428.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
429.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
430.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
431.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
432.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
433.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	72 
434.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
435.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	72 
436.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
437.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
438.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
439.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
440.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
441.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
442.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
443.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	70 
444.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	70 
445.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
446.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	69 
447.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
448.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
449.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	68 
450.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
451.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
452.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	67 
453.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
454.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
455.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
456.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
457.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
458.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
459.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
460.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
461.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
462.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
463.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	63 
464.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	62 
465.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
466.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	62 
467.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
468.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
469.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
470.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
471.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
472.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
473.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
474.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
475.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
476.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
477.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
478.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
479.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
480.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
481.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
482.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	58 
483.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	57 
484.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
485.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
486.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	57 
487.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
488.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
489.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
490.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	55 
491.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
492.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
493.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
494.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	55 
495.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	55 
496.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
497.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
498.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
499.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
*500.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 *
501.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	54 
502.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
503.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	53 
504.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
505.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
506.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
507.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	53 
508.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
509.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
510.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
511.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
512.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
513.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	52 
514.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
515.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
516.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
517.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
518.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
519.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
520.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
521.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
522.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	51 
523.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	51 
524.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
525.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	51 
526.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	51 
527.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
528.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
529.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
530.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
531.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	49 
532.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
533.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
534.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
535.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
536.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
537.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
538.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
539.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
540.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
541.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
542.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
543.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
544.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
545.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
546.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
547.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
548.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
549.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
550.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
551.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
552.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
553.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
554.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
555.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
556.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
557.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
558.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
559.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
560.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
561.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
562.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
563.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
564.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
565.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
566.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
567.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	42 
568.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
569.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
570.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
571.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
572.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
573.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
574.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	40 
575.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
576.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
577.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
578.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
579.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
580.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
581.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
582.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
583.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
584.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
585.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	39 
586.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	38 
587.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
588.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
589.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
590.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
591.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
592.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
593.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	38 
594.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
595.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
596.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
597.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
598.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
599.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
*600.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 *
601.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
602.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	37 
603.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
604.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
605.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
606.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
607.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	37 
608.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
609.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	37 
610.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
611.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	37 
612.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
613.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
614.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
615.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
616.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
617.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
618.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
619.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
620.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
621.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
622.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	34 
623.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
624.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
625.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
626.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
627.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
628.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
629.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
630.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
631.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
632.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	34 
633.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
634.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
635.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
636.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
637.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	33 
638.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
639.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
640.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
641.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
642.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
643.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
644.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
645.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
646.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
647.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
648.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
649.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
650.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
651.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
652.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	31 
653.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
654.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
655.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
656.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
657.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
658.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
659.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
660.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
661.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	30 
662.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	30 
663.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
664.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	30 
665.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
666.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
667.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
668.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
669.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
670.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
671.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
672.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
673.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
674.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
675.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
676.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
677.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
678.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
679.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
680.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
681.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
682.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
683.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
684.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
685.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
686.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
687.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
688.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
689.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
690.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
691.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
692.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
693.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
694.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
695.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
696.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
697.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
698.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
699.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
*700.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 *
701.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	27 
702.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
703.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
704.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
705.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
706.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
707.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
708.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
709.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	26 
710.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
711.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
712.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
713.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
714.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
715.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
716.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
717.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
718.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
719.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
720.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
721.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
722.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
723.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
724.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	25 
725.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
726.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
727.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
728.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
729.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
730.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
731.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	24 
732.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	24 
733.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
734.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
735.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
736.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
737.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
738.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
739.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
740.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
741.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
742.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	23 
743.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	23 
744.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
745.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
746.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
747.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
748.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
749.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
750.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	23 
751.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
752.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
753.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
754.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
755.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
756.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
757.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
758.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
759.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
760.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	22 
761.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
762.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
763.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
764.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
765.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
766.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
767.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
768.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
769.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
770.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
771.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
772.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
773.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	22 
774.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
775.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
776.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
777.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
778.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
779.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
780.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
781.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	22 
782.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
783.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
784.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
785.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
786.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
787.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
788.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
789.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
790.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
791.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
792.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
793.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
794.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
795.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
796.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
797.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
798.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
799.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
*800.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 *
801.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
802.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
803.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
804.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
805.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
806.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
807.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
808.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	20 
809.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
810.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
811.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
812.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
813.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
814.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
815.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
816.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
817.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
818.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
819.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
820.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
821.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
822.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
823.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
824.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
825.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
826.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
827.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
828.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
829.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	19 
830.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
831.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
832.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
833.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	19 
834.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
835.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
836.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	19 
837.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
838.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
839.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	19 
840.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
841.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
842.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
843.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
844.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
845.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
846.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
847.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	18 
848.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
849.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
850.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
851.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
852.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
853.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
854.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
855.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
856.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
857.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
858.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
859.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
860.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
861.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
862.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
863.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
864.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
865.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
866.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
867.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
868.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
869.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
870.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
871.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	17 
872.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
873.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
874.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
875.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
876.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
877.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
878.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
879.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
880.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
881.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
882.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
883.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
884.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
885.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
886.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
887.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
888.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
889.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	16 
890.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
891.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
892.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
893.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
894.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
895.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
896.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
897.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
898.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
899.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
*900.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 *
901.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
902.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
903.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
904.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
905.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
906.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
907.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
908.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
909.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
910.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
911.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
912.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
913.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
914.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
915.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
916.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
917.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
918.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
919.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
920.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
921.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
922.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
923.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
924.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
925.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
926.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
927.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
928.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
929.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
930.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
931.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
932.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
933.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
934.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
935.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
936.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
937.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
938.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
939.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
940.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
941.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
942.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
943.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
944.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
945.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
946.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
947.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
948.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
949.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	14 
950.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	14 
951.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
952.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
953.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
954.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
955.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
956.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
957.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
958.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
959.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
960.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
961.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
962.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
963.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
964.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
965.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
966.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
967.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
968.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
969.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	13 
970.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
971.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
972.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
973.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
974.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
975.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
976.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
977.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
978.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
979.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
980.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
981.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	13 
982.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
983.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
984.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
985.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
986.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
987.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
988.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
989.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
990.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
991.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
992.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
993.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
994.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
995.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
996.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
997.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
998.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
999.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
*1000.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 *
1001.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1002.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1003.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1004.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1005.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1006.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1007.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1008.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1009.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1010.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1011.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1012.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1013.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1014.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1015.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1016.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1017.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1018.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1019.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1020.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1021.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1022.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1023.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1024.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1025.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1026.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1027.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1028.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1029.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1030.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1031.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1032.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1033.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	11 
1034.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1035.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1036.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1037.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1038.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1039.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1040.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1041.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1042.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1043.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1044.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1045.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1046.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1047.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1048.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1049.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	11 
1050.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1051.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1052.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1053.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1054.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1055.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1056.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1057.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1058.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1059.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1060.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1061.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1062.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1063.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1064.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1065.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1066.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1067.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1068.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1069.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1070.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1071.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1072.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1073.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1074.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1075.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1076.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1077.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1078.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1079.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1080.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1081.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1082.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	10 
1083.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1084.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1085.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1086.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1087.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1088.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1089.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1090.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1091.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1092.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1093.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1094.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1095.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1096.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1097.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1098.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1099.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
*1100.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 *
1101.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1102.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1103.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1104.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1105.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1106.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1107.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1108.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1109.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1110.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1111.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1112.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1113.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1114.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1115.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1116.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1117.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1118.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1119.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1120.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1121.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1122.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1123.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1124.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1125.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1126.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1127.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1128.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1129.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1130.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1131.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1132.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1133.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1134.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1135.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1136.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1137.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1138.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1139.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1140.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1141.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1142.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1143.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1144.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1145.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1146.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1147.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1148.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1149.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1150.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1151.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1152.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1153.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1154.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1155.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1156.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1157.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1158.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1159.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1160.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	9 
1161.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1162.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1163.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1164.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1165.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1166.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1167.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1168.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1169.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1170.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1171.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1172.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1173.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1174.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1175.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1176.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1177.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1178.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1179.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1180.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1181.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1182.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1183.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1184.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1185.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1186.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1187.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1188.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1189.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1190.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1191.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1192.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1193.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1194.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1195.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1196.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1197.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	8 
1198.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1199.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
*1200.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 *
1201.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1202.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1203.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1204.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1205.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1206.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1207.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1208.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1209.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1210.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1211.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1212.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1213.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1214.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1215.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1216.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1217.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1218.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1219.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1220.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1221.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1222.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1223.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1224.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1225.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1226.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1227.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1228.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1229.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1230.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1231.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1232.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1233.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1234.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1235.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1236.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1237.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1238.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1239.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1240.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1241.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1242.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1243.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1244.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1245.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1246.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1247.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1248.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1249.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1250.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1251.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1252.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1253.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1254.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1255.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1256.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1257.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1258.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1259.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1260.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1261.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1262.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1263.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1264.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1265.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1266.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1267.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1268.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1269.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1270.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1271.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1272.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1273.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1274.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1275.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1276.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1277.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1278.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1279.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1280.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1281.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	7 
1282.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1283.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1284.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1285.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1286.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1287.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1288.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1289.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1290.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1291.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1292.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1293.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1294.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1295.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1296.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1297.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1298.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1299.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
*1300.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 *
1301.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1302.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1303.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1304.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1305.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1306.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1307.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1308.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1309.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1310.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1311.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1312.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1313.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1314.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1315.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1316.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1317.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1318.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1319.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1320.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1321.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1322.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1323.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1324.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1325.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1326.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1327.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1328.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1329.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1330.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1331.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1332.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1333.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1334.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1335.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1336.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1337.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1338.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1339.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1340.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1341.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1342.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1343.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1344.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1345.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1346.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1347.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1348.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1349.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1350.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1351.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1352.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	6 
1353.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1354.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1355.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1356.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1357.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1358.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1359.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1360.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1361.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1362.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1363.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1364.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1365.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1366.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1367.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1368.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1369.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1370.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1371.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1372.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1373.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1374.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1375.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1376.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1377.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1378.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1379.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1380.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1381.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1382.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1383.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1384.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	6 
1385.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1386.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1387.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1388.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1389.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1390.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1391.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1392.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1393.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1394.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1395.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1396.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1397.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1398.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1399.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
*1400.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 *
1401.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1402.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1403.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1404.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1405.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1406.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1407.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1408.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1409.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1410.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1411.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1412.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	5 
1413.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1414.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1415.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1416.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1417.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1418.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1419.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1420.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1421.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1422.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1423.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1424.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1425.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1426.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1427.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1428.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1429.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1430.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1431.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1432.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1433.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1434.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1435.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1436.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1437.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1438.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1439.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1440.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1441.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1442.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1443.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1444.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1445.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1446.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1447.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1448.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1449.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1450.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1451.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1452.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1453.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1454.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1455.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1456.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1457.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1458.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1459.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1460.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1461.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1462.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1463.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1464.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1465.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1466.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1467.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1468.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1469.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1470.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1471.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1472.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1473.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1474.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1475.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1476.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1477.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1478.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1479.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1480.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1481.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1482.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1483.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1484.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1485.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1486.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1487.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1488.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1489.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1490.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1491.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1492.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1493.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1494.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1495.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1496.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1497.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1498.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1499.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
*1500.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 *
1501.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1502.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1503.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1504.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1505.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1506.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1507.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1508.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1509.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1510.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1511.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1512.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1513.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1514.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1515.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1516.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1517.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1518.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1519.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1520.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1521.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1522.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1523.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1524.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1525.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1526.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1527.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1528.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1529.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1530.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1531.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1532.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1533.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1534.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1535.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1536.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1537.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1538.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1539.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1540.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1541.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1542.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1543.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1544.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1545.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1546.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1547.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1548.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1549.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1550.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1551.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1552.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1553.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1554.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1555.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1556.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1557.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1558.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1559.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1560.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1561.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1562.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1563.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1564.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1565.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1566.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1567.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1568.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1569.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1570.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1571.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1572.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1573.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1574.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1575.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1576.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1577.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1578.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1579.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1580.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1581.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1582.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1583.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1584.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1585.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1586.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1587.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1588.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1589.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1590.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1591.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1592.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1593.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1594.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1595.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1596.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1597.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1598.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1599.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
*1600.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 *
1601.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1602.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1603.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1604.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1605.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1606.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1607.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1608.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1609.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1610.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1611.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1612.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1613.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1614.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1615.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1616.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1617.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1618.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1619.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1620.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1621.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1622.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1623.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1624.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	3 
1625.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1626.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1627.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1628.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1629.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1630.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1631.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1632.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1633.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1634.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1635.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1636.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1637.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1638.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1639.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1640.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1641.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1642.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1643.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1644.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1645.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1646.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1647.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1648.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1649.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1650.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1651.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1652.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1653.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1654.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1655.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1656.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1657.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1658.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1659.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1660.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1661.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1662.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1663.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1664.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1665.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1666.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	2 
1667.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1668.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1669.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1670.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1671.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1672.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1673.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1674.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1675.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1676.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1677.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1678.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1679.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1680.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1681.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1682.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1683.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	2 
1684.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1685.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1686.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1687.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1688.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1689.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1690.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1691.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1692.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1693.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1694.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1695.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1696.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1697.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1698.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1699.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
*1700.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 *
1701.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1702.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1703.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1704.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1705.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1706.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1707.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1708.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1709.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1710.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1711.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1712.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1713.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1714.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1715.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1716.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1717.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1718.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1719.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1720.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1721.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1722.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1723.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1724.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1725.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1726.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1727.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1728.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1729.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1730.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1731.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1732.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1733.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1734.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1735.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1736.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1737.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1738.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1739.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1740.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1741.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1742.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1743.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1744.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1745.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1746.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1747.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1748.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1749.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1750.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1751.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1752.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1753.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1754.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1755.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1756.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1757.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1758.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1759.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1760.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1761.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1762.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1763.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1764.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1765.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1766.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1767.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1768.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1769.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1770.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1771.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1772.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1773.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1774.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1775.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1776.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1777.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1778.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1779.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1780.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1781.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1782.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1783.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1784.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1785.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1786.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1787.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1788.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1789.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1790.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1791.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1792.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1793.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1794.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1795.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1796.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1797.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1798.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1799.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
*1800.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 *
1801.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1802.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1803.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1804.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1805.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1806.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1807.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1808.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1809.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1810.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1811.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1812.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1813.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1814.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1815.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1816.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1817.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1818.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1819.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1820.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1821.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1822.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1823.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1824.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1825.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1826.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1827.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1828.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1829.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1830.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1831.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1832.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1833.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1834.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1835.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1836.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1837.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1838.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1839.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1840.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1841.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1842.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1843.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1844.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1845.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1846.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1847.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1848.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1849.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1850.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1851.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1852.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1853.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1854.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1855.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1856.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1857.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1858.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1859.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1860.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1861.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1862.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1863.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1864.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1865.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1866.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1867.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1868.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1869.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1870.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1871.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1872.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1873.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1874.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1875.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1876.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1877.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1878.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International:*
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2136
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1611
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1593
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1488
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1406
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1215
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1098
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1075
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	968

*TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3653
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3565
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2252
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1858
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1561
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1376
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1288
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249


*Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2016)

Für Oktober

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Amy Adams


 

 

 
3. Emma Stone


 

 

 
4. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
5. Gemma Arterton


 

 

 
6. Emily Ratajkowski


 

 

 
7. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 

 
8. Jodie Foster


 

 

 
9. Shailene Woodley 15.11.91 in San Bernadino/USA


 

 

 
10. Ashley Greene


 

 
10. Diane Kruger


 

 
10. Sophie Turner


 

 ​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2016)

*Oktober Voting*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Victoria Justice
3. Magdalena Voigt
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Mila Kunis
6. Anja Nejarri
7. Selena Gomez
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Angelique Kerber
10. Janina Uhse
10. Alina Merkau
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Okt. 2016)

*Oktober Voting:*

1.) Lena Gercke 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Angelique Kerber 
4.) Caroline Wozniacki 
5.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
6.) Selena Gomez 
7.) Elizabeth Debicki 
8.) Zooey Deschanel 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2016)

*Oktober 2016

01 Kristen Stewart
02 Emma Watson
03 Joanna Levesque
04 Victoria Justice
05 Hailee Steinfeld
06 Cara Delevingne 
07 Taylor Swift
08 Jennifer Lawrence 
09 Sophie Turner
10 Ariel Winter​*


----------



## ch2004 (1 Okt. 2016)

Und mal fix das Voting für den *Oktober 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. Kristen Stewart
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Daisy Ridley
05. Elizabeth Olsen
06. Chloe Moretz
07. Willa Holland
08. Adriana Lima
09. Kim Hnizdo
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## kamy (1 Okt. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Maria Voskania	
6.	Asli Bayram	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Sila Sahin	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## brian69 (1 Okt. 2016)

*Oktober 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario* 





 

 



*4. Camilla Belle 5. Margot Robbie 6. Lea Michele*




 

 


*


7. Lily Collins 8. Emmy Rossum 9. Natalie Dormer*




 

 

 


*10.
Jenna Dewan - Jordana Brewster - Kirsten Dunst*




 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2016)

Hier noch der September 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Ilse DeLange*





*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Rachael Taylor*



 

*08. Vanessa Von der Forst*, D, ??.??.1994 in Münster/D



 

*09. Sonja Gerhardt*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Haley Atwell*


----------



## Afefan (1 Okt. 2016)

1. Aline von Drateln
2. Julia Görges
3. Eva Imhof
4. Emma Watson
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Funda Vanroy
8. Bettina Zimmermann
9. Natalie Portman
10. Julia Stiles
10. Maisie Williams


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2016)

*Oktober-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Lisa Mayer


 

6. Vanessa von der Forst


 


7. Melissa Benoist
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## maggi77 (3 Okt. 2016)

1 Ramona Drews
2. Mariah Carey
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Adrianne Curry
6. Katie Price
7. Monicca Belucci
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Micaela Schäfer
10. Joana Krupa


----------



## ManuN (3 Okt. 2016)

Oktober 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Sandra Schneiders	
8. Johanna Klum	
9. Elena Bruhn	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## tino2003 (3 Okt. 2016)

Mein Oktober 2016

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Okt. 2016)

Oktober

1 Laura Dünnwald
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Annemarie Carpendale
4 Sandra Thier
5 Yve Fehring
6 Mara Bergmann
7 Marlen Neuenschwander
8 Stephanie Meißner
9 Annika Zimmermann
10 Elena Bruhn


----------



## RoadDog (4 Okt. 2016)

Oktober 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. A.J. Cook
5. Victoria Justice
6. Emily Bett Rickards
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Chloe Bennet
9. Lily Collins
10. Willa Holland


----------



## kayhoenig (4 Okt. 2016)

OKTOBER 2016 


1. Miriam Pede
2. Anja Koebel
3. Stefanie Meißner
4. Victoria Justice 
5. Mareille Höppner 
6. Selena Gomez


----------



## Hehnii (4 Okt. 2016)

Hier meine Septemberwertung 2016:
*1. Hayley Atwell* 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​
Leider etwas später congo.  Ich hoffe Du zählst es noch mit. Danke!


----------



## Cherubini (5 Okt. 2016)

1. Ruth Hofmann
2. Karolina Pliskova
3. Henrike Fehrs
4. Julia Görges
5. Charlotte McKinney
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Nikki Bella
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Kelly Brook
10. Barbara Palvin
10. Caroline Wozniacki
10. Nadine Menz


----------



## hsvmann (5 Okt. 2016)

*10 / 16 *

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## benedikt (6 Okt. 2016)

Meine September Wertung.

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Gintare Sudziute
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Irina Shayk
07. Ariane Sommer
08. Rebecca Mir
09. Cara Delevigne
10. Gigi Hadid
10. Bella Hadid
10. Iris Kavka


----------



## benedikt (7 Okt. 2016)

Sorry,
natürlich Oktober Wertung.


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Okt. 2016)

*Oktober 2016

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Amy Schumer

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## congo64 (9 Okt. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Hier noch der September



*War abgesprochen :thumbup:*






Hehnii schrieb:


> Hier meine Septemberwertung 2016:
> 
> 
> Leider etwas später congo.  Ich hoffe Du zählst es noch mit. Danke! ​




*OK, aber bitte beim nächsten Mal VOR dem Urlaub voten *​


----------



## congo64 (9 Okt. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes









2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer









4.	Viviane Geppert





5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (9 Okt. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 09.10.2016 19:49*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3711 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3595 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2292	* 

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2136 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1864 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1627 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1596 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1565 
9.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1514 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1415 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1395 
14.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1316 
16.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1254 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1193 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1126 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1092 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1077 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	968 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	955 
24.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	932 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	889 
26.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
27.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
28.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	858 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	845 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	844 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	838 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	820 
33.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
34.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	819 
35.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	817 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	760 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	733 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
40.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	691 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
43.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	671 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	662 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	660 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	660 
48.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	645 
49.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	639 
50.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	632 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	614 
52.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	611 
53.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	606 
54.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	574 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	570 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	567 
58.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	553 
60.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	541 
62.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	528 
64.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	520 
65.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	520 
66.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	514 
67.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
68.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
69.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
70.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	498 
71.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	481 
72.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	479 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	479 
74.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	479 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
76.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
77.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	471 
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	464 
79.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	455 
80.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	454 
81.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
82.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
83.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	440 
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	437 
85.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	433 
86.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	428 
88.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	419 
90.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	416 
91.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
92.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	410 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	406 
94.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
95.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
96.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
97.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	399 
98.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
99.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
*100.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	384 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	379 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	373 
104.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	371 
105.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	369 
106.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	368 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	362 
108.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	360 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	357 
110.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	356 
111.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	353 
112.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
113.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	352 
114.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	335 
115.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 335 
116.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
117.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
118.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
119.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	325 
120.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	325 
121.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
122.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
123.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
124.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	322 
125.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	318 
127.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
128.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	314 
129.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
130.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
131.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	300 
132.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
133.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
134.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
135.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	294 
136.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	294 
137.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
138.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
139.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
140.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
141.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
142.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
143.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
144.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	280 
146.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
147.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	277 
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	277 
149.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	276 
150.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
151.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	276 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
153.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
154.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
155.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
156.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
157.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
158.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	266 
159.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	265 
160.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	263 
161.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
162.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	258 
163.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	257	 
164.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
165.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	254 
166.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	254 
167.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
168.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	252 
169.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
170.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	251 
171.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
172.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	246 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	243 
174.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	240 
175.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	240 
176.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	240 
177.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	239 
178.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	239 
179.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	239 
180.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	234 
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	232 
182.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
183.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
184.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	222 
185.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	220 
186.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
187.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	220 
188.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	220 
189.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	218 
190.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
191.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	217 
192.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	217 
193.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	214 
194.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
195.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
196.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	214 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
198.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
199.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	210 
*200.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 *
201.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	208 
202.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
203.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
204.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
205.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
206.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
207.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	202 
208.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
209.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
210.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
211.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	193 
212.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
213.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
214.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
215.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	187 
216.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
217.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	185 
218.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
219.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	181 
220.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
221.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
222.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
223.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	178 
224.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
225.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	178 
226.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
227.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	177 
228.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
229.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
230.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
231.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	176 
232.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	176 
233.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
234.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	175 
235.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	175 
236.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
237.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	174 
239.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	173 
240.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
241.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
242.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
243.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
244.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	171 
245.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	170 
246.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
247.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
248.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
249.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
250.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	168 
251.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	167 
252.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
253.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	166 
254.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
255.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
256.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	166 
257.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	165 
258.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
259.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
260.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	162 
261.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	160 
262.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	160 
263.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
264.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
265.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	159 
266.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
267.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	157 
268.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	156 
269.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
270.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	156 
271.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	155 
272.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	155 
273.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	154 
274.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
275.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
276.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
277.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
278.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
279.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
280.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
281.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	149 
282.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
283.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
284.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	148 
285.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
286.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
287.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
288.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	143 
289.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	143 
290.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
291.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
292.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
293.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
294.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	141 
295.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	140 
296.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
297.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
298.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
299.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	137 
*300.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	134 *
301.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
302.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	133 
303.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
304.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	131 
305.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
306.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
307.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
308.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
309.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
310.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
311.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
312.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	126 
313.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	124 
314.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
315.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
316.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	121 
317.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
318.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	119 
319.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	119 
320.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	119 
321.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
322.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	118 
323.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
324.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
325.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	117 
326.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
327.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
328.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	116 
329.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	116 
330.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
331.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	114 
332.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	113 
333.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
334.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
335.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
336.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	111 
338.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
339.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	110 
340.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
341.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	109 
342.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
343.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
344.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
345.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
346.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
347.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
348.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	105 
349.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
350.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	104 
351.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
352.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
353.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
354.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
355.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
356.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
357.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
358.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	103 
359.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
360.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	101 
361.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
362.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
363.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
364.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
365.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	98 
366.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
367.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
368.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
369.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	95 
370.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
371.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	95 
372.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
373.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
374.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
375.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	94 
376.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
377.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
378.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
379.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
380.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
381.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
382.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
383.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
384.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
385.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
386.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	89 
387.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
388.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
389.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
390.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
391.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
392.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	88 
393.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
394.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	87 
395.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
396.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
397.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
398.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
399.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
*400.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	85 *
401.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
402.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
403.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
404.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
405.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
406.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
407.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	82 
408.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
409.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
410.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
411.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
412.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
413.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
414.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	79 
416.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
417.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	79 
418.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
419.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
420.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	78 
421.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
422.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
423.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
424.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
425.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
426.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
427.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
428.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
429.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
430.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	75 
431.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	75 
432.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
433.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	74 
434.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
435.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	73 
436.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
437.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	72 
438.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
439.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
440.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
441.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
442.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
443.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
444.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
445.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
446.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	70 
447.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
448.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
449.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
450.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	68 
451.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
452.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
453.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	68 
454.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	66 
455.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
456.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
457.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
458.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
459.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
460.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	64 
461.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
462.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
463.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
464.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
465.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
466.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	63 
467.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	62 
468.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	62 
469.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
470.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
471.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
472.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
473.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	61 
474.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
475.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
476.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
477.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
478.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	60 
479.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
480.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
481.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
482.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
483.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
484.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
485.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
486.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
487.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	58 
488.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	57 
489.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
490.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
491.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	57 
492.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
493.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
494.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	56 
495.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
496.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
497.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
498.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
499.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	55 
*500.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 *
501.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	55 
502.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
503.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
504.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
505.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
506.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
507.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
508.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
509.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
510.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	53 
511.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
512.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
513.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
514.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
515.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
516.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	52 
517.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
518.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
519.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
520.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
521.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
522.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
523.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
524.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
525.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
526.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	51 
527.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	51 
528.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
529.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
530.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
531.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
532.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
533.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
534.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
535.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
536.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	48 
537.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
538.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
539.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
540.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
541.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
542.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
543.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
544.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
545.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
546.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
547.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	46 
548.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
549.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
550.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
551.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
552.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
553.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
554.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
555.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
556.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
557.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	44 
558.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
559.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
560.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
561.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
562.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
563.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
564.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	44 
565.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
566.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
567.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
568.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
569.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	42 
570.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
571.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
572.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
573.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
574.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	41 
575.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
576.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
577.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
578.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
579.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
580.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
581.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
582.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
583.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
584.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
585.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
586.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
587.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
588.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
589.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
590.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
591.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	38 
592.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
593.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	38 
594.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
595.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
596.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
597.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	38 
598.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
599.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
*600.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 *
601.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
602.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
603.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
604.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
605.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
606.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
607.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
608.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
609.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
610.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	37 
611.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
612.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	37 
613.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
614.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
615.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
616.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
617.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
618.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
619.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
620.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
621.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35	 
622.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
623.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
624.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
625.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	34 
626.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
627.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
628.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
629.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
630.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
631.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
632.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
633.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
634.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
635.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	34 
636.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
637.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
638.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
639.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
640.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	33 
641.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
642.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
643.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
644.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
645.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
646.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
647.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
648.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
649.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
650.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
651.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
652.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
653.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
654.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
655.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
656.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
657.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
658.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
659.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
660.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
661.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
662.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
663.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	30 
664.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
665.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
666.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
667.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
668.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	30 
669.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
670.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
671.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
672.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
673.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
674.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
675.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
676.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
677.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
678.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
679.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
680.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
681.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
682.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
683.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
684.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
685.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
686.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
687.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
688.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
689.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
690.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
691.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
692.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
693.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
694.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	27 
695.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
696.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
697.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	27 
698.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
699.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
*700.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 *
701.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
702.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
703.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	27 
704.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
705.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	27 
706.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
707.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
708.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
709.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
710.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
711.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	26 
712.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
713.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
714.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	26 
715.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
716.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
717.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
718.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
719.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
720.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
721.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
722.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
723.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
724.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
725.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
726.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	25 
727.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
728.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
729.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
730.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	25 
731.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
732.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
733.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
734.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
735.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
736.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
737.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
738.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
739.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
740.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
741.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
742.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
743.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
744.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
745.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
746.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
747.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	23 
748.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
749.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
750.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
751.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
752.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
753.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
754.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
755.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	23 
756.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
757.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
758.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
759.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
760.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
761.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
762.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
763.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
764.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
765.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
766.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
767.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
768.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
769.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
770.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	22 
771.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
772.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
773.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
774.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
775.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
776.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	22 
777.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
778.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
779.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
780.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
781.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
782.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
783.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
784.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	22 
785.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
786.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
787.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
788.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
789.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
790.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
791.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
792.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
793.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
794.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
795.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
796.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
797.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
798.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 
799.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
*800.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 *
801.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
802.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	21 
803.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
804.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
805.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
806.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
807.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
808.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
809.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
810.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
811.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	20 
812.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
813.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
814.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	20 
815.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
816.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
817.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
818.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
819.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
820.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
821.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
822.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
823.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
824.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
825.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
826.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
827.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
828.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
829.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
830.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
831.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
832.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
833.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
834.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
835.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
836.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	19 
837.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
838.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
839.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
840.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
841.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	19 
842.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
843.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
844.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
845.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
846.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
847.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
848.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
849.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
850.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
851.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
852.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
853.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
854.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
855.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
856.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
857.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
858.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
859.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
860.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
861.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
862.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
863.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
864.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
865.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
866.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
867.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
868.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
869.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
870.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
871.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
872.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
873.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	17 
874.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
875.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
876.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
877.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
878.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
879.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
880.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
881.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
882.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
883.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
884.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
885.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
886.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
887.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
888.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
889.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
890.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
891.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
892.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
893.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
894.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
895.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
896.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
897.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
898.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
899.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
*900.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 *
901.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
902.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
903.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
904.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
905.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
906.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
907.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
908.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
909.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
910.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
911.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
912.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
913.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
914.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
915.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
916.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
917.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
918.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
919.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
920.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
921.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	15 
922.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
923.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
924.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
925.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
926.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
927.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
928.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	15 
929.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
930.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
931.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
932.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
933.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
934.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
935.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
936.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
937.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
938.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
939.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
940.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
941.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
942.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
943.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
944.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
945.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
946.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
947.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
948.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
949.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
950.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	14 
951.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
952.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
953.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
954.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
955.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
956.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
957.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
958.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
959.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
960.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
961.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
962.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
963.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
964.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
965.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
966.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
967.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
968.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
969.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	13 
970.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
971.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
972.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
973.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
974.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
975.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
976.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
977.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
978.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
979.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
980.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
981.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	13 
982.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
983.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
984.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
985.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
986.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	13 
987.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
988.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
989.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
990.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
991.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
992.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
993.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
994.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
995.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
996.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
997.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
998.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
999.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
*1000.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 *
1001.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1002.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1003.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1004.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1005.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1006.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1007.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	12 
1008.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1009.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1010.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1011.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1012.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1013.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1014.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1015.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1016.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1017.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1018.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1019.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1020.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1021.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1022.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1023.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1024.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1025.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1026.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1027.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1028.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1029.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1030.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1031.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1032.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1033.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1034.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1035.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1036.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	11 
1037.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1038.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1039.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1040.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1041.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1042.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1043.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1044.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1045.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1046.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1047.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1048.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1049.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1050.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1051.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1052.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1053.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1054.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1055.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1056.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1057.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1058.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1059.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1060.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1061.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1062.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1063.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1064.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1065.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	10 
1066.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1067.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1068.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1069.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1070.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1071.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1072.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1073.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1074.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1075.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1076.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1077.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1078.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1079.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1080.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1081.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1082.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1083.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1084.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1085.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1086.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1087.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1088.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1089.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1090.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1091.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1092.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1093.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1094.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1095.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1096.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1097.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1098.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1099.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
*1100.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 *
1101.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1102.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1103.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	10 
1104.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1105.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1106.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1107.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1108.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1109.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1110.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1111.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1112.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1113.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1114.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1115.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1116.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1117.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1118.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1119.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1120.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1121.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1122.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1123.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1124.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1125.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1126.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1127.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1128.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1129.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1130.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1131.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1132.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1133.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1134.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1135.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1136.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1137.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1138.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1139.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1140.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1141.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1142.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1143.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1144.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1145.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1146.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1147.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1148.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1149.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1150.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1151.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1152.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1153.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1154.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	9 
1155.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1156.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1157.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1158.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1159.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1160.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1161.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1162.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1163.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1164.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1165.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	9 
1166.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1167.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1168.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1169.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1170.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1171.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1172.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1173.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1174.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1175.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1176.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1177.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1178.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1179.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1180.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1181.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1182.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1183.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1184.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1185.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1186.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1187.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1188.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1189.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1190.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1191.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1192.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1193.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1194.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1195.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1196.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1197.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1198.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1199.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
*1200.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
1201.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1202.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	8 
1203.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1204.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1205.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1206.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1207.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1208.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1209.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1210.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1211.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1212.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1213.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1214.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1215.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1216.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1217.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1218.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	8 
1219.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1220.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1221.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1222.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1223.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1224.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1225.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1226.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1227.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1228.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1229.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1230.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1231.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1232.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1233.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1234.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1235.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1236.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1237.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1238.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1239.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1240.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1241.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1242.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1243.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1244.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1245.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1246.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1247.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1248.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1249.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1250.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1251.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1252.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1253.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1254.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1255.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1256.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1257.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1258.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1259.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1260.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1261.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1262.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1263.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1264.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1265.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1266.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1267.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	8 
1268.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1269.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1270.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1271.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1272.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1273.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1274.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1275.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1276.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1277.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1278.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1279.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1280.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1281.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1282.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1283.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1284.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1285.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1286.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1287.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1288.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1289.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1290.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1291.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1292.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1293.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1294.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1295.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1296.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1297.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1298.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1299.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
*1300.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 *
1301.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1302.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1303.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1304.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1305.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1306.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1307.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1308.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1309.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1310.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1311.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1312.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1313.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1314.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1315.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1316.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1317.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1318.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1319.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1320.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1321.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1322.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1323.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1324.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1325.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1326.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1327.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1328.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1329.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1330.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1331.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1332.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1333.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1334.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1335.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1336.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1337.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1338.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1339.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1340.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1341.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1342.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1343.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1344.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1345.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1346.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1347.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1348.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1349.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1350.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1351.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1352.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1353.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1354.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1355.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1356.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1357.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1358.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1359.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1360.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1361.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1362.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1363.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1364.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1365.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1366.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1367.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1368.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1369.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1370.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1371.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1372.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1373.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1374.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1375.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1376.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1377.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1378.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1379.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1380.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1381.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1382.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1383.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1384.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1385.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1386.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1387.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1388.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1389.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1390.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1391.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1392.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1393.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1394.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1395.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1396.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1397.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1398.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1399.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
*1400.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 *
1401.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1402.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1403.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1404.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1405.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1406.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1407.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1408.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1409.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1410.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1411.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1412.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1413.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1414.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1415.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1416.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1417.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1418.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1419.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1420.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1421.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1422.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1423.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1424.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1425.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1426.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1427.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1428.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1429.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1430.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1431.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1432.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1433.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1434.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1435.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1436.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1437.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1438.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1439.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1440.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1441.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1442.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1443.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1444.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1445.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1446.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1447.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1448.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1449.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1450.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1451.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1452.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1453.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1454.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1455.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1456.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1457.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1458.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1459.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1460.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1461.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1462.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1463.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1464.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1465.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1466.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1467.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1468.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1469.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1470.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1471.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1472.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1473.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1474.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1475.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1476.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1477.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1478.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1479.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1480.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1481.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1482.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1483.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1484.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1485.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1486.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1487.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1488.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1489.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1490.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1491.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1492.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1493.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1494.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1495.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1496.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1497.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1498.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1499.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
*1500.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	4 *
1501.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1502.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	4 
1503.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1504.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1505.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1506.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1507.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1508.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1509.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1510.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1511.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1512.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1513.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1514.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1515.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1516.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1517.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1518.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1519.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1520.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1521.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1522.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1523.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1524.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1525.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1526.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1527.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1528.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1529.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1530.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1531.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1532.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1533.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1534.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1535.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1536.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1537.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1538.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1539.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1540.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1541.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1542.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1543.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1544.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1545.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1546.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1547.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1548.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1549.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1550.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1551.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1552.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1553.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1554.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1555.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1556.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1557.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1558.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1559.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1560.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1561.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1562.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1563.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1564.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1565.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1566.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1567.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1568.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1569.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1570.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1571.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1572.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1573.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1574.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1575.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1576.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1577.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1578.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1579.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1580.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1581.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1582.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1583.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1584.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1585.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1586.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1587.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1588.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	3 
1589.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1590.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1591.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1592.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1593.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1594.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1595.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1596.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1597.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1598.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1599.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
*1600.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 *
1601.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1602.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1603.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1604.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1605.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1606.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1607.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1608.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1609.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1610.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1611.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1612.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1613.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1614.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1615.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1616.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1617.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1618.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1619.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1620.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1621.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1622.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1623.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1624.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1625.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1626.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1627.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1628.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1629.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	3 
1630.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1631.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1632.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1633.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1634.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1635.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1636.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1637.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1638.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1639.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1640.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1641.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1642.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1643.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1644.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1645.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1646.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1647.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1648.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1649.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1650.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1651.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1652.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1653.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1654.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1655.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1656.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1657.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1658.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1659.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1660.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1661.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1662.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1663.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1664.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1665.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1666.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1667.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1668.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1669.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1670.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1671.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1672.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1673.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1674.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1675.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1676.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1677.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1678.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1679.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1680.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1681.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1682.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1683.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1684.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1685.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1686.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1687.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	2 
1688.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1689.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1690.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1691.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1692.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1693.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1694.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1695.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1696.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1697.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1698.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1699.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
*1700.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 *
1701.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1702.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1703.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1704.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1705.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1706.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1707.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1708.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1709.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1710.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1711.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1712.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1713.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1714.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1715.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1716.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1717.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1718.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1719.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1720.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1721.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1722.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1723.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1724.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1725.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1726.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1727.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1728.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1729.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1730.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1731.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1732.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1733.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1734.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1735.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1736.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1737.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1738.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1739.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1740.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1741.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1742.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1743.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1744.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1745.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1746.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1747.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1748.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1749.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1750.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1751.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1752.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1753.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1754.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1755.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1756.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1757.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1758.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1759.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1760.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1761.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1762.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1763.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1764.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1765.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1766.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1767.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1768.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1769.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1770.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1771.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1772.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1773.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1774.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1775.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1776.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1777.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1778.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1779.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1780.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1781.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1782.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1783.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1784.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1785.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1786.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1787.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1788.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1789.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1790.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1791.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1792.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1793.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1794.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1795.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1796.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1797.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1798.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1799.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
*1800.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 *
1801.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1802.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1803.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1804.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1805.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1806.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1807.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1808.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1809.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1810.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1811.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1812.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1813.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1814.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1815.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1816.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1817.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1818.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1819.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1820.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1821.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1822.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1823.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1824.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1825.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1826.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1827.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1828.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1829.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1830.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1831.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1832.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1833.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1834.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1835.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1836.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1837.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1838.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1839.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1840.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1841.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1842.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1843.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1844.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1845.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1846.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1847.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1848.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1849.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1850.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1851.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1852.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1853.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1854.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1855.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1856.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1857.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1858.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1859.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1860.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1861.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1862.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1863.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1864.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1865.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1866.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1867.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1868.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1869.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1870.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1871.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1872.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1873.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1874.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1875.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1876.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1877.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1878.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1879.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1880.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1881.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1882.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1883.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1884.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1885.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2136
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1627
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1596
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1514
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1415
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1254
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1126
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1077
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	968

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3711
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3595
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2292
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1864
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1565
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1395
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1316
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## dabi (15 Okt. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Jessica Biel
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Mila Kunis
9.Adriana Lima
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Cav (16 Okt. 2016)

Mein Voting für Oktober 2016


1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Jordana Brewster


 

3. Janina Uhse


 [


4. Alicia Vikander


 

5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Angie Harmon 


 

7. Rachael Taylor


 

8. Sara Sampaio


 

9. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

10. Nina Agdal


 

10. Nancy O'Dell (Geboren: 25.02.1966 in Sumter, USA)


 ]

10. Felicity Jones


​


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Okt. 2016)

Cav schrieb:


> Mein Voting für Oktober 2016
> 
> 7. Rachael Taylor



Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack  :thumbup:


----------



## Cav (16 Okt. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack  :thumbup:



Habe sie kürzlich durch Marvel's Jessica Jones "entdeckt"


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Okt. 2016)

mein Oktober-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Kay-Sölve Richter
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Anja Petzold
5.) Susanne Kronzucker
6.) Annett Möller
7.) Frauke Ludowig
8.) Susi Brandt
9.) Susan Link
10.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## Ralf1972 (17 Okt. 2016)

Oktober 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Aylin Tezel
3.	Annika Zimmermann
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Anett Sattler
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Pinar Tanrikolu
8.	Sila Sahin
9.	Sylvie Meis
10.	Carolin Kebekus


----------



## Walt (18 Okt. 2016)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Oktober 2016:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Nadine Menz





3. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





4. Felicitas Woll





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Andrea Kiewel





7. Mariangela Scelsi





8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





9. Isabell Hertel





10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## tort3 (21 Okt. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Janina Uhse
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Angelina Heger
5. Tanja Tischewitsch 
6. Sylvie Meis
7. Taylor Swift
8. Joelina Drews
9. Helene Fischer
10. Laura Lopez


----------



## Anakin (23 Okt. 2016)

_Voting für Oktober:_

1. Victoria Justice
2. Lena Gercke
3. Selena Gomez
4. Helene Fischer
5. Lejla-X (Schoen)
6. Veronika Klimovits
7. Georgia Jones
8. Kaylani Lei
9. India Summer
10. Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## StefanKa (24 Okt. 2016)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Kristina Bröring-Sprehe





3. Juliane Seyfarth





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Amrei Haardt





6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Juliane Werding





8. Lena Terlau





9. Suzan Anbeh





10. Valentina Pahde


----------



## taurus79 (25 Okt. 2016)

Mein Ranking für den Oktober:

1. Laura Wontorra
2. Ruth Hofmann 
3. Annett Möller
4. Anneke Dürkopp
5. Harriett von Waldenfels
6. Kay Sölve Richter
7. Mareile Höppner
8. Stephanie Puls
9. Kamilla Senjo
10. Esther Sedlaczek

:thumbup:


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Okt. 2016)

Oktober 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Devilfish (30 Okt. 2016)

Oktober 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne giverose*


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Selena Gomez


 

4. Miley Cyrus


 

5. Victoria Justice


 

6. Hayley Williams


 

7. Taylor Swift


 

8. Taylor Momsen


 

9. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

10. Bridgit Mendler
10. Hilary Duff
10. Miranda Cosgrove


 

 

​


----------



## maggi77 (31 Okt. 2016)

November Voting:

1. Ramona Drews
2. Joanna Krupa
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Mariah Carey
6. Tamara Ecclestone
7. Lauren Pope
8. Monica Bellucci
9. Adrianne Curry
10.Laura Cremaschi


----------



## Don Sven (31 Okt. 2016)

Oktober-Wertung 2016:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Alexandra Maria Lara





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Scarlett Johansson





5. Katie Holmes





6. Dorothee Bär





7. Katrin Albsteiger





8. Katja Studt





9. Alexandra Neldel





10. Sophie Schütt


----------



## pofgo (31 Okt. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice <3
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2016)

Oktober 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:


 

 

 
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Elyse Taylor
Lea Michele
Ryan Newman
Michelle Hunziker
Victoria Justice
Kelli Berglund


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2016)

maggi77 schrieb:


> November Voting:



ist registriert, zähle ich aber erst morgen dazu


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2016)

Kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist, bleibt bei mir alles wie es ist 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Ilse DeLange*





*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Rachael Taylor*



 

*08. Vanessa Von der Forst*, D, ??.??.1994 in Münster/D



 

*09. Sonja Gerhardt*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Haley Atwell*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Okt. 2016)

Hier meine Septemberwertung 2016:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 





2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Phoebe Tonkin
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Emily Osment
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2016 21:08*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3727 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3640 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2301	*

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2144 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1877 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1627 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1596 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1565 
9.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
11.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1514 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1428 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1405 
14.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1316 
16.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1280 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1193 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1134 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1109 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1077 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	985 
23.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	955 
24.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	940 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	905 
26.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
27.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
28.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	858 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	855 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	847 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	845 
32.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	836 
33.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	830 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	820 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	760 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	736 
38.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
40.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	691 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
43.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	676 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	662 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	660 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	660 
48.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	650 
49.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	639 
50.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	632 
51.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	632 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	622 
53.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	606 
54.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	583 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	570 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	567 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	560 
59.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
60.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	541 
62.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	533 
63.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
64.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	530 
65.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	520 
66.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	520 
67.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	505 
69.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
70.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
71.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	491 
72.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	479 
73.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	479 
74.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	479 
75.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
76.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	474 
77.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
78.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	471 
79.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	465 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	455 
81.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
82.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	449 
83.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	444 
85.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	436 
86.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	431 
88.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	426 
89.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
90.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	419 
91.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	411 
92.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	410 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
94.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
95.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
96.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
97.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	399 
98.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
99.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
*100.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 *
101.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	385 
102.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	379 
103.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	375 
104.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	372 
105.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	371 
106.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	370 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	368 
108.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	361 
109.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	360 
111.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	359 
112.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	357 
113.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
114.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	348 
115.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 342 
116.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
117.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
118.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
119.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	330 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	329 
121.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
122.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	323 
123.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
124.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	322 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	321 
126.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
127.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
128.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	314 
129.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	307 
130.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	302 
131.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
132.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	302 
133.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	300 
134.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
135.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
136.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
137.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
138.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
139.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
140.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
141.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
142.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
143.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
144.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	281 
146.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	281 
147.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	277 
149.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	276 
150.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
151.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	276 
152.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
153.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	273 
154.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
155.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
156.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
157.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	267 
158.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
159.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	266 
160.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	263 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	262 
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
163.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	258 
164.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	257 
165.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
166.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	256 
167.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	254 
168.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
169.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	252 
170.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	252 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	251 
172.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
173.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	246 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	243 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	243 
176. Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	240 
177.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	240 
178.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	240 
179.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	240 
180.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	239 
181.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	234 
182.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
183.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
184.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	228 
185.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	227 
186.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	226 
187.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	226 
188.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	220 
189.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
190.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	220 
191.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	220 
192.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
193.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	217 
194.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	217 
195.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	214 
196.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
197.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
198.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
199.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
*200.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	210 *
201.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
202.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
203.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
204.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
205.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
206.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
207.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	202 
208.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
209.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
210.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
211.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	193 
212.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
213.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
214.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
215.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	187 
216.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
217.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	185 
218.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
219.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	181 
220.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
221.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
222.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
223.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
224.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	178 
225.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
226.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	177 
227.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	177 
228.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	177 
229.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
230.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
231.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
232.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	176 
233.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	176 
234.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
235.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	175 
236.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	175 
237.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	175 
238.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
239.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	173 
241.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	173 
242.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
243.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
244.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
245.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
246.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
247.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
248.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
249.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	169 
250.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
251.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	168 
252.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	167 
253.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
254.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	167 
255.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	166 
256.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
257.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
258.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	166 
259.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	165 
260.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	164 
261.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
262.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
263.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	162 
264.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
265.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
266.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	157 
267.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	157 
268.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	156 
269.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	156 
270.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
271.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	156 
272.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	155 
273.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	154 
274.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
275.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
276.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
277.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
278.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
279.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
280.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
281.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
282.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	149 
283.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
284.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
285.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
286.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	145 
287.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
288.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
289.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	143 
290.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	143 
291.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
292.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
293.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
294.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	141 
295.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
296.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	141 
297.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
298.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
299.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	138 
*300.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 *
301.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	137 
302.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
303.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	133 
304.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
305.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	131 
306.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
307.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
308.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
309.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
310.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
311.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	127 
312.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
313.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
314.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	126 
315.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
316.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	122 
317.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
318.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
319.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	120 
320.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	120 
321.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	119 
322.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	119 
323.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
324.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	118 
325.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
326.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
327.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
328.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
329.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	116 
330.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
331.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	114 
332.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	113 
333.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
334.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
335.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
336.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
337.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	111 
338.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
339.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	110 
340.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	109 
341.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	109 
342.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	109 
343.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
344.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
345.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
346.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
347.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
348.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	107 
349.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	106 
350.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	105 
351.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
352.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
353.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
354.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
355.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
356.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
357.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
358.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
359.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	103 
360.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
361.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
362.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
363.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	100 
364.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
365.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
366.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	98 
367.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	98 
368.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	97 
369.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
370.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
371.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
372.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
373.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	95 
374.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
375.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
376.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
377.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
378.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	93 
379.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
380.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	93 
381.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
382.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
383.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
384.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
385.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
386.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
387.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
388.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
389.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
390.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
391.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
392.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
393.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
394.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
395.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	87 
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
397.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
398.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
399.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
*400.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 *
401.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
402.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
403.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
404.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
405.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
406.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
407.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	82 
408.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
409.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
410.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	81 
411.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
412.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
413.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
414.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
415.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
416.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	79 
417.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
418.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	79 
419.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
420.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
421.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	78 
422.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	77 
423.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
424.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
425.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
426.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
427.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
428.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
429.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
430.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
431.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
432.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	75 
433.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	75 
434.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
435.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	74 
436.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
437.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	73 
438.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	73 
439.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
440.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
441.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
442.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
443.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
444.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
445.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
446.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
447.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
448.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
449.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	69 
450.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
451.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
452.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
453.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
454.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
455.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	66 
456.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
457.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
458.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
459.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
460.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
461.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	64 
462.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
463.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
464.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	63 
465.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
466.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
467.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
468.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	63 
469.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	63 
470.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
471.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
472.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
473.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
474.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	61 
475.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	61 
476.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
477.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
478.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
479.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	60 
481.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
482.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
483.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
484.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
485.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
486.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
487.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
488.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
489.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	58 
490.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	58 
491.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	57 
492.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
493.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
494.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
495.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
496.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	56 
497.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
498.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
499.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
*500.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 *
501.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
502.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
503.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	55 
504.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
505.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
506.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
507.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
508.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
509.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
510.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
511.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
512.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
513.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
514.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
515.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
516.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
517.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
518.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	52 
519.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
520.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
521.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
522.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
523.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
524.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	52 
525.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
526.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
527.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	51 
528.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
529.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
530.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
531.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
532.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
533.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
534.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	49 
535.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
536.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
537.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
538.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
539.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
540.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
541.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
542.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
543.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
544.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
545.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
546.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
547.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
548.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
549.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
550.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
551.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
552.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
553.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
554.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
555.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
556.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
557.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
558.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
559.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
560.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
561.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
562.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
563.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
564.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	44 
565.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
566.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
567.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
568.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	43 
569.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
570.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	42 
571.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
572.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
573.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
574.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
575.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	41 
576.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
577.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
578.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	41 
579.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	41 
580.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
581.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
582.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
583.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
584.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
585.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
586.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	40 
587.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
588.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
589.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
590.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
591.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
592.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
593.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
594.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
595.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
596.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	38 
597.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
598.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
599.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
*600.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	38 *
601.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
602.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
603.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
604.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
605.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
606.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
607.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
608.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
609.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
610.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
611.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
612.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
613.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
614.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
615.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
616.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
617.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
618.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
619.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
620.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
621.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
622.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	35 
623.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
624.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	35 
625.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
626.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
627.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
628.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
629.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
630.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
631.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
632.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
633.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
634.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
635.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
636.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
637.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
638.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
639.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
640.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
641.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	33 
642.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
643.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
644.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
645.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
646.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
647.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
648.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
649.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
650.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
651.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
652.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
653.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
654.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
655.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
656.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	31 
657.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
658.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
659.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
660.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
661.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
662.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
663.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
664.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
665.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
666.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	30 
667.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
668.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
669.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
670.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	30 
671.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
672.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
673.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
674.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
675.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
676.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
677.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
678.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
679.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
680.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
681.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
682.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
683.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
684.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
685.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
686.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
687.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
688.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
689.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
690.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
691.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
692.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
693.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
694.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
695.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
696.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
697.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	27 
698.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
699.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
*700.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	27 *
701.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
702.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
703.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	27 
704.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
705.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
706.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	27 
707.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
708.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	27 
709.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	27 
710.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
711.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
712.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
713.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
714.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
715.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	26 
716.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
717.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
718.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	26 
719.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
720.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
721.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
722.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
723.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
724.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
725.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
726.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
727.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
728.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
729.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
730.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	25 
731.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
732.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
733.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
734.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
735.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
736.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
737.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
738.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
739.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
740.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	24 
741.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
742.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
743.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
744.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
745.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
746.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
747.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
748.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
749.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
750.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
751.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
752.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
753.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
754.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
755.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
756.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
757.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
758.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	23 
759.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
760.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
761.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
762.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
763.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
764.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
765.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
766.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	23 
767.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
768.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
769.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
770.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
771.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
772.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
773.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
774.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
775.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
776.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
777.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
778.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
779.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	22 
780.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
781.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
782.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
783.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
784.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
785.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
786.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
787.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
788.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
789.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
790.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
791.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
792.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
793.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
794.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
795.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
796.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
797.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
798.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
799.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
*800.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	21 *
801.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
802.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
803.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
804.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
805.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
806.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
807.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
808.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	20 
809.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
810.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
811.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
812.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	20 
813.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
814.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
815.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	20 
816.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
817.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
818.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
819.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
820.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
821.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
822.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
823.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
824.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
825.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
826.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
827.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
828.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
829.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
830.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
831.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
832.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
833.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
834.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
835.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
836.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
837.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
838.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	19 
839.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
840.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
841.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
842.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
843.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	19 
844.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	19 
845.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
846.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
847.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
848.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
849.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
850.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	18 
851.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
852.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
853.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
854.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
855.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
856.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
857.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
858.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
859.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
860.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
861.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
862.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
863.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
864.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
865.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
866.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
867.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
868.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
869.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
870.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
871.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
872.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
873.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
874.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
875.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
876.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
877.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	17 
878.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
879.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
880.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
881.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
882.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
883.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
884.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
885.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
886.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
887.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
888.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
889.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
890.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
891.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
892.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
893.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
894.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
895.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
896.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
897.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
898.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
899.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
*900.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 *
901.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
902.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
903.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
904.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
905.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
906.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
907.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
908.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
909.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
910.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
911.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
912.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
913.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
914.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
915.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
916.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
917.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
918.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
919.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
920.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
921.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
922.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
923.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
924.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
925.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
926.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
927.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
928.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
929.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
930.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
931.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	15 
932.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	15 
933.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
934.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
935.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
936.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
937.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
938.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
939.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
940.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
941.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
942.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
943.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
944.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
945.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	14 
946.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
947.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
948.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
949.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
950.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
951.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
952.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
953.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
954.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
955.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
956.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	14 
957.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
958.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
959.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
960.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
961.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
962.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
963.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
964.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
965.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
966.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
967.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
968.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
969.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
970.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
971.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
972.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
973.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
974.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
975.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
976.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
977.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
978.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
979.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
980.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
981.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
982.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
983.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
984.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
985.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
986.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	13 
987.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
988.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
989.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
990.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
991.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
992.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
993.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
994.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
995.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
996.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
997.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
998.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
999.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
*1000.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 *
1001.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1002.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1003.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1004.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	12 
1005.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1006.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1007.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1008.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1009.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1010.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1011.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1012.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	12 
1013.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1014.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1015.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1016.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1017.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1018.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1019.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1020.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1021.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1022.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1023.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
1024.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1025.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1026.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1027.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1028.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1029.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1030.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1031.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1032.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1033.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1034.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1035.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1036.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1037.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1038.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1039.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1040.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1041.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1042.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1043.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1044.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1045.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1046.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1047.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1048.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1049.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1050.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1051.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1052.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1053.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1054.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1055.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1056.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1057.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1058.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1059.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	11 
1060.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1061.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1062.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1063.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1064.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1065.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1066.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1067.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1068.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1069.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1070.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1071.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1072.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1073.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1074.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1075.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1076.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1077.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1078.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1079.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1080.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1081.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1082.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1083.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1084.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1085.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1086.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1087.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1088.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1089.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1090.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1091.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1092.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1093.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1094.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1095.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1096.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1097.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1098.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1099.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
*1100.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 *
1101.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1102.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1103.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1104.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1105.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1106.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1107.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1108.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1109.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1110.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1111.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1112.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1113.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1114.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1115.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1116.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1117.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1118.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1119.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1120.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1121.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	9 
1122.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1123.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1124.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1125.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1126.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1127.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1128.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1129.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1130.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1131.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1132.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1133.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1134.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1135.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1136.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1137.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1138.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1139.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1140.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1141.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1142.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1143.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1144.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1145.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1146.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1147.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1148.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1149.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1150.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1151.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1152.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1153.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1154.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1155.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1156.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1157.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1158.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1159.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	9 
1160.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1161.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1162.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1163.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1164.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1165.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1166.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1167.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1168.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1169.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1170.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1171.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1172.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1173.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1174.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1175.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1176.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1177.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1178.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1179.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1180.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1181.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1182.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1183.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1184.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1185.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1186.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1187.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1188.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1189.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1190.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1191.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1192.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1193.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1194.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1195.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1196.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1197.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1198.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1199.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
*1200.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 *
1201.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1202.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1203.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1204.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1205.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1206.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1207.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1208.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1209.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1210.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1211.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1212.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1213.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1214.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1215.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1216.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1217.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1218.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1219.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1220.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1221.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	8 
1222.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1223.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1224.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1225.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1226.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1227.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1228.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1229.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1230.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1231.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1232.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1233.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1234.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1235.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1236.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1237.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1238.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1239.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1240.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1241.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1242.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1243.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1244.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1245.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1246.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1247.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1248.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1249.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1250.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1251.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1252.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1253.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1254.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8 
1255.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1256.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1257.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1258.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1259.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1260.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1261.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1262.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1263.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1264.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1265.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1266.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1267.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1268.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1269.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1270.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1271.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1272.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1273.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1274.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1275.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1276.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1277.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1278.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1279.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1280.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1281.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1282.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1283.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1284.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1285.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1286.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1287.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1288.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1289.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1290.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1291.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1292.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1293.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1294.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1295.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1296.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1297.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1298.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1299.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
*1300.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 *
1301.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1302.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1303.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1304.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1305.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1306.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1307.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1308.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1309.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1310.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1311.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1312.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1313.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1314.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1315.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1316.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1317.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1318.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1319.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1320.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1321.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1322.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1323.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1324.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1325.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1326.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1327.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1328.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1329.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1330.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1331.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1332.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1333.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1334.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1335.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1336.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1337.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1338.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1339.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1340.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1341.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1342.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1343.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1344.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1345.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1346.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1347.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1348.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1349.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1350.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1351.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1352.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1353.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1354.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1355.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1356.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1357.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1358.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1359.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1360.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1361.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1362.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1363.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1364.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1365.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1366.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1367.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1368.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1369.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1370.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1371.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1372.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1373.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1374.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1375.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1376.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1377.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1378.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1379.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1380.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1381.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1382.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1383.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1384.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1385.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1386.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1387.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1388.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1389.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1390.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1391.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1392.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	6 
1393.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1394.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1395.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1396.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1397.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1398.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1399.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
*1400.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 *
1401.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1402.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1403.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1404.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1405.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1406.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1407.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1408.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1409.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1410.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1411.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1412.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1413.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1414.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1415.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1416.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1417.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1418.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1419.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1420.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1421.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1422.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1423.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1424.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1425.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1426.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1427.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1428.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1429.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1430.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1431.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1432.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1433.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1434.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1435.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1436.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1437.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1438.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1439.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1440.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1441.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1442.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1443.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1444.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1445.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1446.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1447.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1448.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1449.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1450.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1451.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1452.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1453.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1454.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1455.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1456.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1457.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1458.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1459.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1460.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1461.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1462.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1463.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1464.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1465.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1466.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1467.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1468.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1469.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1470.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1471.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1472.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1473.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1474.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1475.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1476.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1477.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1478.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1479.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1480.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1481.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1482.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1483.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1484.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1485.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1486.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1487.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1488.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1489.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1490.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1491.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1492.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1493.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1494.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1495.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1496.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1497.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1498.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1499.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
*1500.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 *
1501.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1502.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	4 
1503.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1504.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	4 
1505.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1506.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1507.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1508.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1509.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1510.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1511.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1512.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1513.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1514.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1515.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1516.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1517.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	4 
1518.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1519.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1520.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1521.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1522.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1523.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1524.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1525.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1526.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1527.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1528.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1529.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1530.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1531.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1532.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1533.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1534.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1535.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1536.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1537.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1538.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1539.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1540.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1541.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1542.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1543.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1544.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1545.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1546.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1547.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1548.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1549.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1550.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1551.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1552.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1553.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1554.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1555.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1556.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1557.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1558.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1559.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1560.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1561.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1562.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1563.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1564.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1565.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1566.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1567.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1568.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1569.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1570.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1571.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1572.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1573.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1574.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1575.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1576.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1577.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1578.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1579.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1580.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1581.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1582.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1583.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1584.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1585.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1586.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1587.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1588.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1589.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1590.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1591.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1592.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1593.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1594.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1595.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1596.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1597.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1598.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1599.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
*1600.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 *
1601.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1602.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1603.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1604.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1605.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1606.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1607.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1608.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1609.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1610.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1611.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1612.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1613.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1614.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1615.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1616.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1617.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1618.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1619.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1620.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1621.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1622.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1623.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1624.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1625.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1626.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1627.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1628.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1629.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1630.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1631.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1632.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1633.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1634.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1635.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1636.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1637.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1638.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1639.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1640.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1641.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1642.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1643.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1644.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1645.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1646.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1647.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1648.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1649.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1650.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1651.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1652.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1653.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1654.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1655.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1656.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1657.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1658.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1659.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1660.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1661.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1662.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1663.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1664.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1665.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1666.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1667.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1668.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1669.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1670.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1671.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1672.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1673.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1674.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1675.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1676.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1677.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1678.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1679.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1680.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1681.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1682.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1683.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1684.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1685.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1686.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1687.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1688.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1689.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1690.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1691.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1692.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1693.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1694.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1695.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1696.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1697.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1698.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1699.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
*1700.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 *
1701.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1702.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1703.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1704.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1705.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1706.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1707.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1708.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1709.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1710.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1711.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1712.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1713.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1714.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1715.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1716.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1717.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1718.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1719.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1720.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1721.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1722.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1723.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1724.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1725.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1726.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1727.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1728.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1729.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1730.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1731.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1732.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1733.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1734.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1735.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1736.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1737.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1738.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1739.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1740.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1741.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1742.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1743.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1744.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1745.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1746.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1747.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1748.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1749.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1750.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1751.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1752.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1753.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1754.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1755.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1756.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1757.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1758.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1759.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1760.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1761.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1762.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1763.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1764.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1765.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1766.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1767.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1768.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1769.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1770.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1771.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1772.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1773.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1774.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1775.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1776.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1777.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1778.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1779.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1780.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1781.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1782.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1783.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1784.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1785.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1786.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1787.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1788.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1789.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1790.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1791.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1792.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1793.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1794.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1795.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1796.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1797.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1798.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1799.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
*1800.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 *
1801.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1802.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1803.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1804.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1805.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1806.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1807.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1808.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1809.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1810.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1811.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1812.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1813.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1814.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1815.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1816.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1817.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1818.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1819.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1820.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1821.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1822.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1823.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1824.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1825.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1826.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1827.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1828.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1829.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1830.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1831.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1832.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1833.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1834.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1835.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1836.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1837.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1838.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1839.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1840.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1841.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1842.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1843.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1844.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1845.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1846.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1847.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1848.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1849.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1850.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1851.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1852.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1853.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1854.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1855.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1856.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1857.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1858.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1859.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1860.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1861.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1862.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1863.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1864.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1865.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1866.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1867.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1868.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1869.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1870.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1871.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1872.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1873.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1874.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1875.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1876.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1877.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1878.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1879.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1880.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1881.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1882.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1883.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1884.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1885.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1886.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2144
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1627
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1596
4.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1514
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1428
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1280
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1134
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1077
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	985

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3727
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3640
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2301
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1877
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1565
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1405
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1316
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2016)

Für November


1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Amy Adams


 
3. Jodie Foster


 
4. Anna Kendrick


 
5. Emma Stone


 
6. Jessica Chastain


 
7. Jennifer Lawrence


 
8. Emily Blunt


 
9. Diane Kruger


 
10. Amanda Seyfried


 
10. Cate Balnchett


 
10. Jennifer Garner


 
10. Rachel McAdams


 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2016)

*Oktober 2016

01 Hailee Steinfeld 
02 Anna Kendrick 
03 Victoria Justice
04 Jennifer Lawrence 
05 Kristen Stewart 
06 Joanna Levesque 
07 Taylor Swift
08 Melissa Benoist 
09 Emma Watson
10 Alicia Vikander
10 Willa Holland
10 Maisie Williams​*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Nov. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Oktober 2016​*



Zu spät, zu spät, zu spät...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2016)

Das sollte natürlich November sein 

November 2016

01 Hailee Steinfeld 
02 Anna Kendrick 
03 Victoria Justice
04 Jennifer Lawrence 
05 Kristen Stewart 
06 Joanna Levesque 
07 Taylor Swift
08 Melissa Benoist 
09 Emma Watson
10 Alicia Vikander
10 Willa Holland
10 Maisie Williams


----------



## RoadDog (1 Nov. 2016)

November 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Melissa Benoist
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Emily Bett Rickards
7. Miranda Kerr
8. Chloe Bennet
9. Lily Collins
10. Willa Holland


----------



## brian69 (1 Nov. 2016)

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario *




 



*
4. Emilia Clarke 5. Kirsten Dunst 6. Priyanka Chopra*




 

 



*7. Lea Michele 8. Camilla Belle 9. Jennifer Morrison*



 

 


*
10.
Emmy Rossum - Jenna Dewan - Jordana Brewster*



 

 

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Nov. 2016)

*November 2016


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Amy Schumer

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst
__________________*​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Nov. 2016)

*11 / 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Nina Dobrev	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Jessica Alba	
*


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Kristen Stewart
03. Daisy Ridley
04. Cara Delevingne
05. Avril Lavigne
06. Felicity Jones
07. Willa Holland
08. Victoria Justice 
09. LaFee 
10. Kim Hnizdo


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Emma Watson
4. Janina Uhse
5. Angelina Heger
6. Tanja Tischewitsch
7. Joelina Drews
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Taylor Swift
10. Helene Fischer
10. Stefanie Giesinger
10. Laura Lopez


----------



## gaertner23 (1 Nov. 2016)

mein November-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Susanne Tockan
3.) Kay-Sölve Richter
4.) Eva Mähl
5.) Susanne Kronzucker
6.) Annett Möller
7.) Anja Heyde
8.) Bella Lesnik
9.) Susi Brandt
10.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Nov. 2016)

November 2016

1 Laura Dünnwald
2 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg, *1979, Mainz
3 Sandra Thier
4 Stephanie Meißner
5 Sandra Kuhn
6 Anneke Dürrkopp
7 Kamilla Senjo
8 Sabine Sauer
9 Birgit Klaus
10 Catherine Vogel
10 Yve Fehring
10 Mara Bergmann


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Nov. 2016)

*November Voting:*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Victoria Justice
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Mila Kunis
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Helene Fischer
8. Alina Merkau
9. Selena Gomez
10. Lena Meyer Landrut
10. Alida Kurras
10. Maggie Siff


----------



## kamy (2 Nov. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Rebecca Mir	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Viviane Geppert	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Nina Moghaddam	
8.	Maria Voskania	
9.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Nov. 2016)

_November Voting_

1.) Victoria Justice 
2.) Lena Gercke 
3.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
4.) Caroline Wozniacki 
5.) Alina Merkau 
6.) Selena Gomez 
7.) Angelique Kerber 
8.) Mila Kunis 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Angela Finger Erben 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen


----------



## Walt (3 Nov. 2016)

Hier ist Walt's vorletztes Voting im Jahr 2016:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Miriam Lahnstein





3. Nadine Menz





4. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





5. Felicitas Woll





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Britt Hagedorn





8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





9. Jeanette Biedermann





10. Nora Koppen und Isabell Hertel


----------



## ManuN (3 Nov. 2016)

11/16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Sandra Schneiders	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Stephanie Müller-Spirra	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Walt (4 Nov. 2016)

*Bitte stimmt alle bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 ab, sofern noch nicht geschehen! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt.

Link-> siehe unten!*


----------



## benedikt (4 Nov. 2016)

Meine November Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Gintare Sudziute
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Irina Shayk
07. Iris Kavka
08. Cara Develinge
09. Kaia Gerber
10.Gigi Hadid
10. Bella Hadid
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## tino2003 (4 Nov. 2016)

November 2016

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Afefan (6 Nov. 2016)

November:

1. Aline von Drateln
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Anne Hatheway
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Julia Görges
6. Eva Imhof
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Laura Dahlmeier
10. Natalie Portman


----------



## congo64 (6 Nov. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes









2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer









4.	Viviane Geppert





5.	Shay Mitchell



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Nina Dobrev



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba


----------



## congo64 (6 Nov. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.11.2016 21:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3776 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3679 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2346	*

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2144 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1896 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1637 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1598 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1575 
9.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
10.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1540 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1434 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1414 
14.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1334 
16.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1317 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1203 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1154 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1116 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1079 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	988 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	956 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	956 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	912 
26.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
27.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
28.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	860 
29.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	858 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	856 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	845 
32.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	836 
33.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	832 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	822 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	820 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	760 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	736 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	701 
39.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	686 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	684 
43.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	680 
45.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	669 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	668 
47.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	663 
48.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	660 
49.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	639 
50.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	637 
51.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	632 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	631 
53.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	631 
54.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
55.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	584 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	570 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	567 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	560 
59.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
60.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	549 
61.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
62.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	540 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	533 
64.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
65.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	526 
66.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	520 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	511 
68.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
69.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
70.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
71.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	491 
72.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	488 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	485 
74.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
75.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
76.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	474 
77.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
78.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	471 
79.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	465 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	461 
81.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
82.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	449 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	449 
84.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	448 
85.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
86.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
87.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	432 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	431 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	429 
90.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	424 
91.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	413 
92.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
94.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
95.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
96.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
97.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	399 
98.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	398 
99.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
*100.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 *
101.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
102.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	386 
103.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	380 
104.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	378 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	375 
106.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	372 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	368 
108.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	367 
109.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	366 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	361 
111.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
112.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	359 
113.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
114.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	349 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	346 
116.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 342 
117.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	333 
118.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
119.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
120.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	330 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	329 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	327 
123.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
124.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	322 
126.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
127.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
128.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	316 
129.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	314 
130.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	309 
131.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	303 
132.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	302 
133.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
134.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	302 
135.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
136.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
137.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
138.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	292 
139.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	290 
140.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
141.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
142.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
143.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
144.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
145.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
146.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	284 
147.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	281 
148.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	281 
149.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	280 
150.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
151.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	278 
152.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
153.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	273 
154.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
155.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
156.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	269 
157.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	269 
158.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
159.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
160.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
161.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	263 
162.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	262 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	262 
164.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
165.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	259 
166.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	257 
167.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
168.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	255 
169.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	255 
170.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
171.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	253 
172.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	252 
173.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
174.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	248 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	245 
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	245 
177.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	244 
178.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	243 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	241 
180.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	240 
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	239 
182.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	234 
183.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	233 
184.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
185.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
186.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	228 
187.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	226 
188.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	220 
189.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	220 
190.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
191.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	220 
192.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
193.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	217 
194.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	217 
195.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
196.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
197.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	214 
198.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	213 
199.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
*200.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	211 *
201.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
202.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
203.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	207 
204.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
205.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
206.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	203 
207.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
208.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	200 
209.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	199 
210.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
211.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
212.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
213.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
214.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	192 
215.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
216.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	187 
217.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
218.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	186 
219.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	185 
220.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
221.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	181 
222.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
223.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
224.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	179 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
226.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
227.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	178 
228.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
229.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	178 
230.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
231.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
232.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	176 
233.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	176 
234.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
235.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
236.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	176 
237.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	175 
238.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	175 
239.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
240.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	174 
241.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	174 
242.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
243.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
244.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
245.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	173 
246.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
247.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	172 
248.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
249.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	170 
250.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
251.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
252.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
253.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	170 
254.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	169 
255.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	167 
256.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	167 
257.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
258.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
259.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
260.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	165 
261.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
262.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	164 
263.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	162 
264.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
265.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	162 
266.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
267.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
268.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	160 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	157 
270.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	157 
271.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	156 
272.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	156 
274.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
275.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
276.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
277.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	152 
278.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
279.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
280.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	150 
281.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
282.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
283.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
284.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
285.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
286.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	149 
287.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
288.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	147 
289.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	147 
290.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	146 
291.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	145 
292.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
293.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
294.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
295.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	143 
296.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
297.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
298.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
299.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
*300.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 *
301.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
302.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
303.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	133 
304.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
305.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	131 
306.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
307.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM, 129 
308.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
309.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
310.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
311.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
312.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
313.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	127 
314.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
315.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	127 
316.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	126 
317.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	125 
318.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
319.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
320.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
321.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	122 
322.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
323.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	120 
324.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	119 
325.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
326.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	118 
327.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
328.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
329.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
330.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
331.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	116 
332.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
333.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	116 
334.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	113 
335.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	112 
336.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
337.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
338.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
339.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
340.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	110 
341.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
342.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
343.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	109 
344.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
345.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	109 
346.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
347.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
348.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
349.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
350.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
351.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	106 
352.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	106 
353.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
354.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	105 
355.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	105 
356.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
357.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
358.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
359.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
360.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
361.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
362.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
363.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
364.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
365.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
366.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	99 
367.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
368.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
369.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	97 
370.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
371.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
372.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
373.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
374.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA, 95 
375.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
376.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	94 
377.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	93 
378.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
379.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	93 
380.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
381.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
382.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
383.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
384.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
385.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	90 
386.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
387.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
388.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
389.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
390.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
391.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
392.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
393.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
394.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
395.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
396.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
397.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
398.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
399.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
*400.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 *
401.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
402.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	84 
403.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
404.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
405.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
406.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
407.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
408.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
409.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
410.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
411.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	81 
412.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	81 
413.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
414.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	80 
415.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
416.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
417.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
418.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
419.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
420.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	79 
421.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
422.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	79 
423.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	78 
424.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
425.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
426.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	77 
427.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
428.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
429.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
430.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
431.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
432.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	75 
433.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
434.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
435.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
436.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
437.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
438.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	73 
439.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	73 
440.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	73 
441.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
442.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
443.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
444.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
445.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
446.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	71 
447.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	71 
448.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
449.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
450.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
451.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
452.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
453.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
454.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	69 
455.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
456.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
457.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
458.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	66 
459.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
460.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
461.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
462.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
463.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
464.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	63 
465.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	63 
466.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
467.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
468.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
469.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
470.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	63 
471.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
472.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
473.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
474.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
475.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	61 
476.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	61 
477.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	61 
478.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	61 
479.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
480.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
481.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
482.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
483.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
484.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
485.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
486.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
487.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
488.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
489.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
490.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	58 
491.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
492.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
493.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
494.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
495.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	57 
496.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
497.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
498.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
499.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
*500.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 *
501.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
502.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	55 
503.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
504.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
505.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
506.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
507.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
508.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
509.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
510.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
511.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
512.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
513.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
514.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
515.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
516.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
517.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
518.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
519.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
520.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
521.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
522.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
523.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
524.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
525.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	51 
526.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
527.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
528.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
529.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
530.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
531.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
532.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
533.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	49 
534.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	49 
535.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
536.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
537.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
538.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
539.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
540.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
541.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
542.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
543.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	47 
544.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
545.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
546.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	47 
547.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
548.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
549.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	46 
550.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
551.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
552.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
553.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
554.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
555.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
556.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
557.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
558.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
559.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
560.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
561.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
562.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
563.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
564.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
565.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
566.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
567.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
568.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
569.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
570.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
571.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
572.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
573.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	42 
574.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	42 
575.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	41 
576.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	41 
577.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
578.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
579.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	41 
580.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	40 
581.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
582.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	40 
583.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
584.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
585.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
586.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
587.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
588.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
589.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
590.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
591.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	39 
592.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
593.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
594.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
595.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
596.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	38 
597.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
598.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
599.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	38 
*600.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 *
601.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
602.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
603.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	38 
604.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
605.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
606.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
607.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
608.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
609.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	37 
610.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
611.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
612.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
613.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
614.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
615.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
616.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
617.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
618.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	36 
619.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
620.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
621.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
622.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
623.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
624.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
625.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
626.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
627.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
628.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	35 
629.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
630.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
631.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
632.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
633.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
634.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
635.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
636.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
637.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
638.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
639.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	34 
640.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
641.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
642.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
643.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
644.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	33 
645.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
646.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
647.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
648.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
649.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
650.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	32 
651.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
652.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
653.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
654.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
655.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
656.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
657.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
658.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
659.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
660.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
661.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
662.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
663.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
664.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
665.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
666.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
667.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
668.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
669.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	30 
670.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
671.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
672.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	30 
673.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
674.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
675.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
676.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
677.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
678.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
679.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
680.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
681.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
682.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
683.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
684.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	29 
685.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
686.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
687.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
688.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
689.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
690.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	28 
691.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
692.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
693.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
694.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
695.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
696.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
697.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
698.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
699.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
*700.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 *
701.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
702.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
703.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
704.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
705.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
706.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
707.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
708.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
709.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	27 
710.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
711.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
712.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	27 
713.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
714.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
715.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
716.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
717.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
718.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
719.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
720.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
721.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
722.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
723.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
724.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
725.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
726.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
727.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
728.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
729.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
730.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
731.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
732.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
733.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	25 
734.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
735.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
736.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
737.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
738.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
739.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
740.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
741.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
742.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
743.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
744.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
745.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
746.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
747.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
748.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
749.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	23 
750.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
751.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
752.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
753.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
754.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
755.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
756.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
757.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23 
758.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
759.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
760.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
761.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
762.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
763.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
764.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
765.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	23 
766.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
767.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
768.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
769.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
770.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
771.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
772.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
773.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	22 
774.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
775.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
776.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
777.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
778.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
779.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
780.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
781.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
782.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
783.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
784.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
785.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
786.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
787.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
788.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
789.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
790.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
791.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
792.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
793.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
794.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
795.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
796.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
797.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
798.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
799.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	21 
*800.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 *
801.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
802.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
803.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
804.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
805.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
806.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
807.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
808.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
809.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
810.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
811.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
812.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
813.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
814.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
815.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
816.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
817.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
818.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
819.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
820.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
821.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
822.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
823.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
824.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	19 
825.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	19 
826.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
827.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
828.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
829.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
830.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	19 
831.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
832.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
833.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
834.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
835.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
836.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
837.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
838.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
839.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
840.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
841.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
842.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
843.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
844.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
845.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
846.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
847.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
848.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
849.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
850.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
851.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
852.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	18 
853.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
854.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
855.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
856.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
857.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
858.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
859.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
860.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
861.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
862.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	18 
863.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
864.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
865.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
866.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
867.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
868.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
869.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
870.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
871.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
872.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
873.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
874.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
875.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
876.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
877.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
878.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
879.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
880.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
881.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
882.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
883.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
884.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17	 
885.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
886.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
887.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
888.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
889.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
890.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
891.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
892.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
893.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
894.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
895.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
896.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
897.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
898.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
899.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
*900.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 *
901.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
902.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
903.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
904.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
905.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
906.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
907.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
908.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
909.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
910.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	15 
911.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
912.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	15 
913.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
914.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
915.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
916.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
917.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
918.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
919.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
920.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
921.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
922.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
923.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
924.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
925.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
926.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
927.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
928.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
929.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
930.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
931.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
932.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
933.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
934.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
935.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
936.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
937.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
938.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
939.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
940.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
941.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
942.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	14 
943.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	14 
944.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
945.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
946.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
947.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
948.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
949.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
950.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
951.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
952.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
953.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	14 
954.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
955.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
956.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
957.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
958.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
959.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
960.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
961.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
962.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
963.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
964.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
965.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
966.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
967.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
968.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
969.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
970.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
971.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	13 
972.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
973.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
974.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
975.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
976.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
977.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
978.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
979.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
980.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
981.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
982.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
983.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
984.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
985.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
986.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
987.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
988.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
989.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
990.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
991.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
992.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
993.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
994.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
995.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	12 
996.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
997.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
998.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
999.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
*1000.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 *
1001.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1002.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1003.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1004.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1005.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1006.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	12 
1007.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1008.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1009.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1010.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1011.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1012.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1013.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1014.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	12 
1015.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1016.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1017.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1018.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1019.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1020.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1021.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1022.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1023.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1024.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1025.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	11 
1026.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1027.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1028.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1029.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1030.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1031.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1032.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1033.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1034.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1035.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1036.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1037.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1038.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1039.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1040.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1041.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1042.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1043.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1044.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1045.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1046.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1047.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1048.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1049.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1050.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1051.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1052.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1053.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1054.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1055.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1056.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1057.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1058.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1059.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1060.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1061.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1062.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1063.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1064.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1065.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1066.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1067.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1068.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1069.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1070.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1071.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1072.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1073.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1074.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1075.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1076.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1077.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1078.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1079.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1080.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1081.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1082.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1083.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1084.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1085.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1086.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1087.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1088.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1089.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1090.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1091.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1092.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1093.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1094.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1095.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1096.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1097.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1098.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1099.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
*1100.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 *
1101.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1102.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1103.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1104.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1105.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1106.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1107.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1108.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1109.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1110.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1111.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1112.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1113.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1114.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1115.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1116.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1117.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1118.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1119.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1120.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1121.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1122.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1123.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1124.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1125.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1126.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1127.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1128.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1129.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1130.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1131.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1132.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1133.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1134.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1135.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1136.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1137.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1138.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1139.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1140.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1141.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1142.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1143.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1144.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1145.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1146.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1147.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1148.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1149.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1150.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1151.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1152.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1153.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1154.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1155.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1156.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1157.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1158.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1159.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1160.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1161.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1162.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1163.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1164.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	9 
1165.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1166.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1167.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1168.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1169.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1170.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1171.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1172.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1173.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1174.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1175.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1176.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1177.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1178.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1179.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1180.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1181.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1182.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1183.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1184.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1185.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1186.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1187.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1188.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1189.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1190.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1191.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	9 
1192.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1193.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1194.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1195. Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1196.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1197.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1198.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1199.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
*1200.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 *
1201.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1202.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1203.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	9 
1204.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1205.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1206.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1207.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1208.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1209.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1210.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1211.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1212.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1213.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1214.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1215.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1216.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1217.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1218.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1219.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1220.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1221.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1222.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1223.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1224.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1225.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1226.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1227.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1228.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1229.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1230.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1231.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1232.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1233.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1234.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1235.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1236.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1237.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1238.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1239.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1240.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1241.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1242.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1243.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1244.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1245.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1246.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1247.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1248.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1249.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1250.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1251.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1252.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1253.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1254.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1255.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1256.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	8 
1257.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1258.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1259.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1260.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1261.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1262.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1263.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1264.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1265.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1266.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1267.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1268.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1269.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1270.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1271.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1272.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	8 
1273.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1274.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1275.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1276.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1277.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1278.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1279.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1280.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1281.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1282.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1283.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1284.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1285.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1286.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1287.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1288.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1289.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1290.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1291.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1292.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1293.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1294.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1295.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1296.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1297.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1298.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1299.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
*1300.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 *
1301.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1302.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1303.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1304.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1305.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1306.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1307.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1308.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1309.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1310.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1311.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1312.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1313.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1314.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1315.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1316.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1317.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1318.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1319.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1320.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1321.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1322.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1323.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1324.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1325.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1326.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1327.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1328.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1329.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1330.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1331.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1332.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1333.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1334.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1335.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1336.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1337.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1338.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1339.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1340.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1341.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1342.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1343.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1344.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1345.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1346.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1347.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1348.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1349.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1350.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1351.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1352.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1353.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1354.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1355.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1356.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1357.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1358.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1359.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1360.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1361.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1362.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	6 
1363.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1364.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1365.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1366.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1367.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1368.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1369.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1370.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1371.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1372.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1373.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1374.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1375.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1376.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1377.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1378.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1379.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1380.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1381.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1382.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1383.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1384.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1385.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1386.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1387.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1388.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1389.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1390.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1391.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1392.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1393.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1394.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1395.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1396.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1397.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1398.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1399.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
*1400.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 *
1401.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1402.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1403.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1404.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1405.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1406.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1407.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	6 
1408.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1409.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1410.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1411.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1412.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1413.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1414.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1415.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1416.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1417.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1418.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1419.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1420.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1421.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1422.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1423.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1424.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1425.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1426.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1427.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1428.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1429.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1430.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1431.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1432.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1433.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1434.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1435.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1436.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1437.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1438.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1439.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1440.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1441.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1442.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1443.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1444.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1445.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1446.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1447.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1448.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1449.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1450.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1451.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1452.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1453.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1454.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1455.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1456.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1457.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1458.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1459.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1460.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1461.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1462.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1463.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1464.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1465.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1466.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1467.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1468.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1469.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1470.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1471.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1472.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1473.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1474.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1475.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1476.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1477.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1478.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1479.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1480.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1481.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1482.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1483.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1484.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1485.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1486.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1487.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1488.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1489.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1490.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1491.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1492.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1493.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1494.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1495.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1496.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1497.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1498.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1499.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
*1500.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 *
1501.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1502.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1503.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1504.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1505.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1506.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1507.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1508.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1509.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1510.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1511.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1512.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1513.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1514.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1515.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1516.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1517.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1518.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1519.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1520.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1521.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1522.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1523.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1524.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1525.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1526.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1527.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1528.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1529.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1530.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1531.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1532.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1533.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1534.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1535.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1536.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1537.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1538.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1539.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1540.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1541.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1542.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1543.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1544.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1545.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1546.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1547.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1548.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1549.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1550.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1551.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1552.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1553.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1554.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1555.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1556.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1557.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1558.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1559.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1560.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1561.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1562.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1563.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1564.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1565.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1566.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1567.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1568.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1569.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1570.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1571.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	4 
1572.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1573.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1574.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1575.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1576.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1577.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1578.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1579.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1580.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1581.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1582.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1583.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1584.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1585.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1586.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1587.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1588.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1589.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1590.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1591.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1592.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1593.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1594.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1595.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1596.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1597.	Suzanne von Borsody. D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1598.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1599.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
*1600.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 *
1601.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1602.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1603.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1604.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1605.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1606.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1607.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1608.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1609.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1610.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1611.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1612.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1613.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1614.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1615.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1616.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1617.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1618.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1619.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1620.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1621.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1622.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1623.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1624.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1625.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1626.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1627.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1628.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1629.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1630.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1631.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1632.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1633.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1634.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1635.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1636.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1637.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1638.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1639.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1640.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1641.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1642.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1643.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1644.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1645.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1646.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1647.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1648.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1649.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1650.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1651.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1652.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1653.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1654.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1655.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1656.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1657.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1658.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1659.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1660.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1661.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1662.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1663.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1664.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1665.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1666.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1667.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1668.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1669.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1670.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1671.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1672.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1673.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1674.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1675.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1676.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1677.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1678.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1679.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1680.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1681.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1682.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1683.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1684.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1685.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1686.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1687.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1688.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1689.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1690.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1691.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1692.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1693.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1694.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1695.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1696.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1697.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1698.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1699.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
*1700.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 *
1701.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1702.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1703.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1704.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1705.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1706.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1707.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1708.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1709.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1710.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1711.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1712.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1713.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1714.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1715.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1716.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1717.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1718.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1719.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1720.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1721.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1722.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1723.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1724.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1725.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1726.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1727.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1728.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1729.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1730.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1731.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1732.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1733.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1734.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1735.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1736.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1737.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1738.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1739.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1740.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1741.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1742.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1743.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1744.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1745.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1746.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1747.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1748.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1749.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1750.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1751.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1752.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1753.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1754.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1755.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1756.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1757.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1758.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1759.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1760.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1761.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1762.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1763.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1764.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1765.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1766.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1767.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1768.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1769.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1770.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1771.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1772.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1773.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1774.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1775.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1776.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1777.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1778.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1779.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1780.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1781.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1782.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1783.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1784.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1785.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1786.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1787.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1788.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1789.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1790.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1791.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1792.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1793.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1794.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1795.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1796.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1797.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1798.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1799.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
*1800.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 *
1801.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1802.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1803.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1804.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1805.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1806.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1807.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1808.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1809.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1810.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1811.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1812.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1813.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1814.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1815.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1816.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1817.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1818.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1819.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1820.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1821.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1822.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1823.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1824.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1825.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1826.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1827.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1828.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1829.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1830.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1831.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1832.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1833.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1834.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1835.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1836.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1837.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1838.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1839.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1840.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1841.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1842.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1843.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1844.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1845.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1846.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1847.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1848.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1849.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1850.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1851.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1852.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1853.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1854.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1855.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1856.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1857.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1858.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1859.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1860.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1861.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1862.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1863.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1864.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1865.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1866.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1867.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1868.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1869.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1870.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1871.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1872.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1873.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1874.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1875.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1876.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1877.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1878.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1879.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1880.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1881.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1882.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1883.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1884.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1885.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1886.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1887.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1888.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1889.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2144
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1637
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1598
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1540
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1514
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1434
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1317
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1154
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1079
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	988

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3776
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3679
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2346
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1896
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1575
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1414
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1334
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (10 Nov. 2016)

*November 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Cherubini (10 Nov. 2016)

1. Julia Görges
2. Janni Hönscheid
3. Lisa Tomaschewsky
4. Maria Menounos
5. Eugenie Bouchard
6. Solveig Mork Hansen
7. Nikki Bella
8. Svenja Jung
9. Ruby O. Fee
10. Karolina Pliskova
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Anakin (14 Nov. 2016)

*November 2016*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Lejla-X (Schoen)
3. Veronika Klimovits
4. Isabel Edvardsson
5. Georgia Jones
6. Anja Nejarri
7. Vanessa Blumhagen
8. Sabine Lisicki
9. Helene Fischer
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## klammeraffe77 (14 Nov. 2016)

1. Lindsay Lohan
2. Christina Aguilera
3. Selena Gomez
4. Lena Gerke
5. Jessica Biel
6. Jennifer Lopez
7. Alyssa Milano
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Nelly Furtardo
10. Leona Lewis


----------



## Don Sven (16 Nov. 2016)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alexandra Maria Lara





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Jessica Ginkel





5. Susan Hoecke





6. Dorothee Bär





7. Katrin Albsteiger





8. Yvonne Catterfeld





9. Katja Studt





10. Katie Holmes


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Nov. 2016)

*November-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Lisa Mayer


 

6. Vanessa von der Forst


 


7. Melissa Benoist
8. Nina Dobrev
9. Victoria Justice
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Nadine_Menz_Lover (18 Nov. 2016)

1. Nadine Menz
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Sila Sahin
4. Julia Görges
5. Angelique Kerber
6. Sabine Lisicki
7. Kamilla Senjo
8. Mareille Höppner
9. Kati Witt
10. Franziska van Almsick


----------



## dabi (18 Nov. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Priyanka Chopra
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Jessica Biel
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Jessica Simpson
9.Mila Kunis
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## lappi (19 Nov. 2016)

1. Keira Knightley
2. Anne Hathaway
3. Kathie Holmes
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Scarlett Johansson
6. Jennifer Aniston
7. Taylor Swift
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Alexandra Hofmann
10. Nicole Kidman


----------



## Ralf1972 (22 Nov. 2016)

November 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Jennifer Knäble
3.	Mareille Höppner
4.	Frauke Ludowig
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Maxi Biewer
7.	Annika Zimmermann
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Judith Rakers
10.	Nazan Eckes


----------



## StefanKa (22 Nov. 2016)

Hier der November:


1. Lena Gercke





2. Jeanette Biedermann





3. Juliane Seyfarth






4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Amrei Haardt






6. Valea Scalabrino





7. Uschi Glas





8. Anja Kruse 





9. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Kathy Weber


----------



## taurus79 (27 Nov. 2016)

Und hier die Gewinnzahlen für November!

1. Annett Möller
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Laura Wontorra
4. Stephanie Puls
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Ruth Hoffmann
7. Harriet von Waldenfels
8. Esther Sedlaczek
9. Kay Sölve Richter
10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## RockingSheep (28 Nov. 2016)

November 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2016)

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Ilse DeLange*





*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Rachael Taylor*



 

*08. Suki Waterhouse*, GB, 05.01.1992 in Hammersmith/GB



 

*09. Sonja Gerhardt*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Haley Atwell*


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2016)

Hier meine Novemberwertung 2016:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Nov. 2016)

* 1. Katheryn Winnick
2. Olvia Munn
3. Sophia Bush
4. Chloe Bennet
5. Rita Ora
6. Amanda Seyfried
7. Emilia Clarke
8. Gemma Arterton
9. Margot Robbie
10. Cara Delevingne
. . Ashley Benson*


----------



## Devilfish (29 Nov. 2016)

November 2016
*
1. Avril Lavigne giverose


 

2. Selena Gomez


 

3. Ariana Grande


 

4. Taylor Swift


 

5. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Vanessa Hudgens


 

8. Demi Lovato


 

9. Taylor Momsen


 

10. Ashley Tisdale
10. Hayley Williams
10. Miley Cyrus 


 

 

 *​


----------



## NEF (29 Nov. 2016)

System verstanden und der Stand gefällt mir.
Hier also mein erster Beitrag dazu, das mit den Bildern mach ich später mal.

November 2016

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Jessica Alba
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Mila Kunis
5. Megan Fox
6. Chloe Bennet
7. Jordana Brewster
8. Ariana Grande
9. Selena Gomez
10. Kelli Berglund


----------



## Cav (29 Nov. 2016)

Mein Ranking für November 2016:

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Jordana Brewster


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Alicia Vikander


 

5. Janina Uhse


 

6. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Angie Harmon


 

9. Elizabeth Hurley


 

10. Rachael Taylor


 

10. Helene Fischer


 ​


----------



## pofgo (30 Nov. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice <3
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2016)

November 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Kate Beckinsale
Lea Michele
Ryan Newman
Michelle Hunziker
Victoria Justice
Kelli Berglund


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.11.2016 22:35*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3814 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3724 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2349	*

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2159 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1903 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1637 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1608 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1575 
9.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
10.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1540 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1450 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1434 
14.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1334 
16.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1334 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1203 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1170 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1122 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1079 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	998 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	967 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	956 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	931 
26.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	870 
28.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	865 
30.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	865 
31.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	855 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	851 
33.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	843 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	832 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	828 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	773 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	739 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	701 
39.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	695 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	690 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	689 
43.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	685 
44.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
45.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	669 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	668 
47.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	663 
48.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	661 
49.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	652 
50.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	641 
51.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	632 
52.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	631 
53.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	631 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	598 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	567 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	561 
59.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
60.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	549 
61.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
62.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	543 
63.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	540 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	534 
65.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
66.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	531 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	511 
68.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
69.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	501 
70.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
71.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
72.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	488 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	485 
74.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	484 
75.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
76.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	476 
77.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
78.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
79.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	471 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	461 
81.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	458 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	457 
83.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
84.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	448 
85.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
86.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	442 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	438 
88.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	429 
90.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
91.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	413 
92.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
93.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
94.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	407 
95.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
96.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
97.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
98.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	400 
99.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
*100.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 *
101.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
102.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	386 
103.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	380 
104.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	378 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	375 
106.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	375 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	374 
108.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	373 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	368 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	367 
111.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	366 
112.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	362 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
114.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
115.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 348 
116.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	346 
117.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
118.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	335 
119.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	335 
120.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
121.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
122.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	330 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	327 
124.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	324 
125.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
126.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
127.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
128.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	316 
129.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
130.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	314 
131.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	310 
132.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	309 
133.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	303 
134.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
135.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	301 
136.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
137.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
138.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
139.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	296 
140.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	295 
141.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
142.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
143.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
144.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	288 
146.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
147.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
148.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
149.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	281 
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	280 
151.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
152.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	278 
153.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	277 
154.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
155.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
156.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
157.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
158.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	269 
159.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
160.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	267 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	266 
162.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
163.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	263 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	262 
165.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
166.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	259 
167.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
168.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	255 
169.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	255 
170.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
171.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	253 
172.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	252 
173.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
174.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	248 
175.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	246 
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	245 
177.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	244 
178.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	244 
179.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	244 
180.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
181.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	243 
182.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	243 
183.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	241 
184.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	233 
185.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
186.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
187.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	230 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
189.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	228 
190.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	226 
191.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	226 
192.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
193.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
194.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	218 
195.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	217 
196.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	217 
197.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	214 
198.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
199.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
*200.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 *
201.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
202.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
203.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
204.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	207 
205.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
206.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
207.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	204 
208.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
209.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	200 
210.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
211.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	196 
212.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
213.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
214.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
215.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	188 
216.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
217.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	186 
218.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	186 
219.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
220.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	185 
221.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	185 
222.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
223.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
224.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
225.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	179 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
227.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	179 
228.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
229.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
230.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	178 
231.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
232.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
233.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	176 
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	176 
235.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
236.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
237.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	176 
238.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	176 
239.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
240.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	176 
241.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	175 
242.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
243.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	174 
244.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	174 
245.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
246.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
247.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
248.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	173 
249.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	172 
250.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	172 
251.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
252.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	172 
253.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	171 
254.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	170 
255.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
256.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
257.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
258.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	167 
259.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
260.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
261.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	166 
262.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	164 
263.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	164 
264.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
265.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	162 
266.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
267.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	160 
268.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
269.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
270.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	159 
271.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	157 
272.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	156 
273.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
274.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
275.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	152 
276.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
277.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
278.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
279.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	150 
280.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
281.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	149 
282.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
283.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	149 
284.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
285.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
286.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
287.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
288.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	148 
289.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	147 
290.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	147 
291.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
292.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
293.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
294.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	143 
295.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
296.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
297.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	142 
298.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
299.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
*300.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 *
301.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
302.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	136 
303.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	136 
304.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
305.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
306.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	131 
307.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	131 
308.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
309.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
310.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	129 
311.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	128 
312.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
313.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
314.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	127 
315.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
316.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
317.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
318.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	126 
319.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	125 
320.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
321.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
322.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
323.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	121 
324.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
325.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
326.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	118 
327.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
328.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
329.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
330.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
331.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	116 
332.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
333.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
334.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	113 
335.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	112 
336.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
337.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
338.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
339.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	112 
340.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	112 
341.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
342.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
343.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	110 
344.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	109 
345.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	109 
346.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	109 
347.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
348.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	109 
349.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
350.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
351.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
352.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
353.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
354.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	106 
355.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	105 
356.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
357.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
358.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
359.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	104 
360.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
361.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
362.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
363.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
364.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
365.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	102 
366.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
367.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	101 
368.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
369.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
370.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
371.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
372.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	96 
373.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
374.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
375.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
376.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
377.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
378.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
379.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
380.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
381.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
382.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
383.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
384.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
385.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	90 
386.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	90 
387.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
388.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
389.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
390.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	90 
391.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
392.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
393.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
394.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
395.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
396.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
397.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
398.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
399.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
*400.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 *
401.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
402.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
403.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
404.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	84 
405.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
406.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
407.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	83 
408.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
409.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
410.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
411.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
412.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
413.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	82 
414.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	81 
415.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
416.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
417.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
418.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
419.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	80 
420.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
421.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	79 
422.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
423.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
424.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
425.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	78 
426.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
427.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
428.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	77 
429.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
430.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
431.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	76 
432.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
433.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
434.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
435.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
436.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
437.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
438.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
439.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	73 
440.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	73 
441.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
442.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
443.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
444.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
445.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
446.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	71 
447.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
448.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
449.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
450.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
451.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
452.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
453.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	69 
454.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
455.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
456.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
457.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	68 
458.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
459.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	68 
460.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	66 
461.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
462.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
463.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
464.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
465.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
466.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
467.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
468.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
469.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	63 
470.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
471.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
472.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
473.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
474.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
475.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
476.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
477.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
478.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	61 
479.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	61 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	61 
481.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
482.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
483.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
484.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
485.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
486.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
487.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
488.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
489.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
490.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
491.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
492.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
493.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
494.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	57 
495.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
496.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
497.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
498.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
499.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
*500.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 *
501.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	55 
502.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
503.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
504.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
505.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
506.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
507.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	54 
508.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
509.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
510.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
511.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
512.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
513.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
514.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	53 
515.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
516.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
517.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
518.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
519.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
520.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
521.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
522.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	52 
523.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
524.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
525.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
526.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
527.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
528.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
529.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	51 
530.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
531.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
532.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
533.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
534.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
535.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
536.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
537.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	49 
538.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
539.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	49 
540.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
541.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
542.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
543.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
544.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	48 
545.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	47 
546.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
547.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
548.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
549.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
550.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	47 
551.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	47 
552.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
553.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
554.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
555.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
556.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
557.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
558.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
559.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
560.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
561.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	45 
562.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
563.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
564.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
565.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
566.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
567.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
568.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
569.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
570.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
571.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
572.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	44 
573.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
574.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
575.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
576.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
577.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	42 
578.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
579.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
580.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	41 
581.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
582.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
583.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
584.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
585.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
586.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
587.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
588.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
589.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
590.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
591.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
592.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
593.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	39 
594.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
595.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
596.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
597.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
598.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
599.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
*600.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 *
601.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	38 
602.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
603.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	38 
604.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
605.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
606.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
607.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
608.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
609.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
610.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
611.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
612.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
613.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
614.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
615.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
616.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
617.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
618.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
619.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
620.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
621.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	36 
622.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
623.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
624.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	36 
625.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
626.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
627.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
628.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
629.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
630.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
631.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	34 
632.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
633.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
634.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	34 
635.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	34 
636.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
637.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
638.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
639.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
640.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
641.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
642.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
643.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
644.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
645.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
646.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
647.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
648.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
649.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
650.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	32 
651.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
652.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
653.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
654.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
655.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
656.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
657.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
658.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
659.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	32 
660.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	32 
661.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
662.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
663.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
664.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
665.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
666.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
667.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
668.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
669.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
670.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
671.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
672.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
673.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
674.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	30 
675.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
676.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	30 
677.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
678.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
679.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
680.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
681.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
682.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
683.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
684.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	29 
685.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
686.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
687.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
688.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
689.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
690.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
691.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
692.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
693.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
694.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
695.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
696.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
697.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
698.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
699.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
*700.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 *
701.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
702.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
703.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
704.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
705.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	27 
706.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
707.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
708.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
709.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	27 
710.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
711.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
712.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
713.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
714.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
715.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
716.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
717.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
718.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
719.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	26 
720.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
721.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
722.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
723.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
724.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	26 
725.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
726.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
727.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
728.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
729.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
730.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	25 
731.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
732.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
733.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
734.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
735.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
736.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
737.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	25 
738.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
739.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	25 
740.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
741.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
742.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
743.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
744.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
745.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
746.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
747.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
748.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
749.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	24 
750.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
751.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
752.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
753.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
754.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
755.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
756.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
757.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	23 
758.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	23 
759.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
760.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
761.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
762.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
763.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
764.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
765.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
766.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
767.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
768.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
769.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
770.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
771.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
772.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
773.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	23 
774.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
775.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
776.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
777.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
778.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
779.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
780.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
781.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
782.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
783.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
784.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
785.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
786.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
787.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
788.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
789.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
790.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	22 
791.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
792.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
793.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
794.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	22 
795.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
796.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
797.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
798.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
799.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
*800.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 *
801.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
802.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
803.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
804.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	21 
805.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
806.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
807.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
808.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
809.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
810.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
811.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
812.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
813.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
814.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
815.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
816.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
817.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
818.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
819.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	20 
820.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
821.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
822.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
823.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
824.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
825.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
826.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
827.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
828.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
829.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
830.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
831.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
832.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
833.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
834.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
835.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
836.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
837.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
838.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
839.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
840.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
841.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
842.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
843.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
844.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
845.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
846.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
847.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
848.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
849.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
850.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
851.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
852.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
853.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
854.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
855.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
856.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
857.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
858.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
859.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
860.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
861.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	18 
862.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
863.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	18 
864.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
865.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
866.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
867.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
868.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
869.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
870.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
871.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
872.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
873.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
874.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
875.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
876.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
877.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
878.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
879.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
880.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
881.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
882.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
883.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
884.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
885.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
886.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	17 
887.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
888.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
889.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
890.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
891.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
892.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
893.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
894.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
895.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
896.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
897.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
898.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	16 
899.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
*900.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 *
901.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
902.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
903.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
904.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
905.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
906.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
907.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
908.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
909.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
910.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
911.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
912.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	16 
913.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
914.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
915.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
916.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
917.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
918.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
919.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
920.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
921.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
922.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
923.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
924.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
925.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
926.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
927.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
928.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
929.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
930.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
931.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
932.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
933.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
934.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
935.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
936.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
937.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
938.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
939.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
940.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
941.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
942.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
943.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
944.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
945.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
946.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
947.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
948.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
949.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
950.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
951.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
952.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
953.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
954.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
955.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
956.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
957.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
958.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
959.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
960.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
961.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	14 
962.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
963.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
964.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
965.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
966.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
967.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
968.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
969.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
970.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
971.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
972.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
973.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
974.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
975.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
976.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
977.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
978.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
979.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
980.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
981.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
982.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
983.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
984.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
985.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	13 
986.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
987.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
988.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
989.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
990.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
991.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	13 
992.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
993.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
994.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
995.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
996.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
997.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
998.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
999.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
*1000.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 *
1001.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1002.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1003.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1004.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1005.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1006.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1007.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1008.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1009.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1010.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1011.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1012.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1013.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1014.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1015.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1016.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1017.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1018.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1019.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1020.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1021.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1022.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1023.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1024.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1025.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1026.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1027.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1028.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1029.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1030.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1031.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1032.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1033.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1034.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1035.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1036.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1037.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1038.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1039.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1040.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1041.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1042.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1043.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1044.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1045.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1046.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1047.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1048.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1049.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1050.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1051.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1052.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1053.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1054.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1055.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1056.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1057.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1058.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1059.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1060.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1061.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1062.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1063.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1064.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1065.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1066.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1067.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1068.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1069.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1070.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1071.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1072.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1073.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1074.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1075.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1076.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1077.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1078.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1079.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1080.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1081.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1082.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1083.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1084.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
1085.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1086.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1087.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1088.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1089.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1090.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1091.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1092.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1093.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1094.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1095.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1096.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1097.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1098.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1099.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
*1100.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 *
1101.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1102.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1103.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1104.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1105.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1106.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1107.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1108.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1109.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1110.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1111.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1112.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1113.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1114.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1115.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1116.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1117.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1118.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1119.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1120.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1121.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1122.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1123.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1124.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1125.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1126.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1127.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1128.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1129.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1130.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1131.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	9 
1132. Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1133.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1134.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1135.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	9 
1136.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1137.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1138.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1139.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1140.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1141.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1142.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1143.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1144.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	9 
1145.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1146.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1147.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1148.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1149.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1150.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1151.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1152.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1153.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1154.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1155.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1156.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1157.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1158.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1159.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1160.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1161.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1162.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1163.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1164.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1165.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1166.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1167.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1168.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1169.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1170.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1171.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1172.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1173.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1174.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1175.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1176.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1177.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	9 
1178.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1179.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1180.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1181.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1182.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1183.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1184.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1185.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1186.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1187.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1188.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1189.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1190.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1191.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1192.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1193.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1194.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1195.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1196.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1197.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1198.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1199.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
*1200.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 *
1201.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1202.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1203.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1204.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1205.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1206.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1207.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1208.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1209.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1210.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1211.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1212.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	8 
1213.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1214.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1215.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1216.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1217.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1218.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1219.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1220.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1221.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1222.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1223.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1224.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1225.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1226.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1227.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1228.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1229.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1230.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1231.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1232.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1233.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1234.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1235.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1236.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1237.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1238.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1239.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1240.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1241.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1242.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1243.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1244.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1245.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1246.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1247.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1248.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1249.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1250.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1251.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1252.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1253.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1254.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1255.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1256.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1257.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1258.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1259.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1260.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1261.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1262.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1263.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1264.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1265.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1266.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1267.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1268.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1269.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1270.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1271.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1272.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1273.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1274.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1275.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1276.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1277.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1278.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1279.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1280.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1281.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1282.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1283.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1284.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1285.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1286.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1287.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1288.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1289.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1290.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1291.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1292.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1293.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1294.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1295.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1296.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1297.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1298.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1299.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
*1300.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 *
1301.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1302.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1303.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1304.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1305.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1306.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1307.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1308.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1309.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1310.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1311.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1312.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1313.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1314.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1315.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1316.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1317.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1318.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1319.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1320.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1321.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1322.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1323.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1324.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1325.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1326.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1327.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1328.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1329.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1330.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1331.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1332.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1333.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1334.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1335.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1336.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1337.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1338.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1339.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1340.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1341.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1342.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1343.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1344.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1345.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1346.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1347.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1348.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1349.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1350.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1351.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1352.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1353.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	6 
1354.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1355.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1356.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1357.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1358.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1359.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1360.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1361.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1362.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1363.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1364.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1365.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1366.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1367.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1368.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1369.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1370.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1371.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1372.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1373.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1374.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1375.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1376.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1377.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1378.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1379.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1380.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1381.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1382.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1383.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1384.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1385.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1386.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1387.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1388.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1389.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1390.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1391.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1392.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1393.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1394.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1395.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1396.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1397.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1398.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1399.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
*1400.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 *
1401.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1402.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1403.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1404.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1405.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1406.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1407.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1408.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1409.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1410.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1411.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1412.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1413.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1414.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1415.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1416.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1417.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1418.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1419.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1420.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1421.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1422.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1423.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1424.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1425.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1426.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1427.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1428.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1429.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1430.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1431.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1432.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1433.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1434.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1435.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1436.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1437.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1438.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1439.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1440.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1441.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1442.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1443.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1444.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1445.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1446.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1447.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1448.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1449.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1450.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1451.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1452.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1453.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1454.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1455.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1456.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1457.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1458.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1459.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1460.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1461.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1462.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1463.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1464.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1465.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1466.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1467.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1468.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1469.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1470.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1471.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1472.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1473.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1474.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1475.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1476.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1477.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1478.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1479.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1480.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1481.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1482.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1483.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1484.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1485.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1486.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1487.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1488.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1489.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1490.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1491.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1492.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1493.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1494.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1495.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1496.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1497.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1498.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1499.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
*1500.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 *
1501.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1502.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1503.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1504.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1505.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1506.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1507.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1508.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1509.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1510.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1511.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1512.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1513.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1514.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1515.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1516.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1517.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1518.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1519.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1520.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1521.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1522.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1523.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1524.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1525.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1526.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1527.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1528.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1529.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1530.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1531.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1532.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1533.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1534.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1535.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1536.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1537.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1538.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1539.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1540.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1541.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1542.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1543.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1544.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1545.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1546.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1547.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1548.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1549.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1550.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1551.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1552.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1553.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1554.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1555.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1556.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1557.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1558.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1559.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1560.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1561.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1562.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1563.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1564.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1565.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1566.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1567.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1568.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1569.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1570.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1571.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1572.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1573.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1574.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1575.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1576.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1577.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1578.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1579.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1580.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1581.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1582.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1583.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1584.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1585.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1586.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1587.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1588.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1589.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1590.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1591.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1592.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1593.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1594.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1595.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1596.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1597.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1598.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1599.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
*1600.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 *
1601.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1602.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1603.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1604.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1605.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1606.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1607.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1608.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1609.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1610.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1611.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1612.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1613.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1614.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1615.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1616.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1617.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1618.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1619.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1620.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1621.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1622.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1623.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1624.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1625.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1626.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1627.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1628.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1629.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1630.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1631.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1632.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1633.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1634.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1635.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1636.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1637.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1638.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1639.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1640.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1641.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1642.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1643.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1644.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1645.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1646.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1647.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1648.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1649.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1650.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1651.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1652.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1653.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1654.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1655.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1656.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1657.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1658.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1659.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	3 
1660.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1661.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1662.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1663.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1664.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1665.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1666.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1667.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1668.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1669.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1670.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1671.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1672.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1673.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1674.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1675.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1676.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1677.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1678.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1679.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1680.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1681.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1682.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1683.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1684.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1685.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1686.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1687.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1688.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1689.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1690.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1691.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1692.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1693.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1694.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1695.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1696.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1697.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1698.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1699.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
*1700.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 *
1701.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1702.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1703.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1704.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1705.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1706.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1707.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1708.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1709.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1710.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1711.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1712.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1713.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1714.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1715.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1716.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1717.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1718.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1719.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1720.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1721.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1722.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1723.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1724.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1725.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1726.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1727.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1728.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1729.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1730.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1731.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1732.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1733.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1734.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx 2 
1735.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1736.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1737.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1738.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1739.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1740.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1741.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1742.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1743.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1744.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1745.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1746.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1747.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1748.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1749.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1750.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1751.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1752.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1753.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1754.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1755.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1756.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1757.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1758.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1759.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1760.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1761.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1762.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1763.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1764.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1765.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1766.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1767.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1768.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1769.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1770.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1771.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1772.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1773.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1774.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1775.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1776.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1777.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1778.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1779.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1780.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1781.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1782.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1783.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1784.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1785.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1786.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1787.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1788.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1789.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1790.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1791.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1792.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1793.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1794.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1795.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1796.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1797.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1798.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1799.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
*1800.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 *
1801.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1802.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1803.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1804.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1805.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1806.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1807.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1808.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1809.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1810.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1811.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1812.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1813.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1814.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1815.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1816.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1817.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1818.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1819.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1820.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1821.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1822.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1823.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1824.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1825.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1826.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1827.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1828.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1829.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1830.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1831.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1832.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1833.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1834.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1835.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1836.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1837.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1838.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1839.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1840.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1841.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1842.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1843.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1844.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1845.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1846.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1847.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1848.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1849.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1850.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1851.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1852.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1853.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1854.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1855.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1856.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1857.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1858.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1859.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1860.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1861.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1862.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1863.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1864.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1865.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1866.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1867.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1868.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1869.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1870.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1871.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1872.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1873.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1874.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1875.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1876.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1877.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1878.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1879.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1880.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1881.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1882.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1883.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1884.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1885.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1886.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1887.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1888.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1889.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1890.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1891.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1892.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2159
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1637
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1608
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1540
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1450
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1334
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1170
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1079
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	998

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3814
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3724
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2349
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1903
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1575
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1434
8.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
9.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1334
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1249


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2016)

Für Dezember

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Amy Adams


 
3. Natalie Portman


 
4. Jessica Chastain


 
5. Emma Stone


 
6. Gemma Arterton


 
7. Barbara Palvin


 
8. Isla Fisher


 
9. Anna Kendrick


 
10. Bryce Dallas Howard 


 
10. Cobie Smulders


 
10. Hailee Steinfeld


 
10. Margot Robbie


 
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

01 Lily Collins 
02 Kristen Stewart 
03 Emma Watson
04 Jennifer Lawrence 
05 Lena Meyer-Landrut
06 Emilia Clarke 
07 Alicia Vikander 
08 Hailee Steinfeld 
09 Emily Ratajkowski
10 Anna Kendrick
10 Taylor Swift 
10 Victoria Justice


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Dez. 2016)

Adventsranking:

1 Sandra Thier
2 Laura Dünnwald
3 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
4 Stephanie Meißner
5 Kamilla Senjo
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Anja Reschke
8 Marlen Neuenschwander
9 Sabine Sauer
10 Yve Fehring
10 Ina Dietz
10 Aline von Drateln

Schöne Feiertage:thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (1 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Beth Behrs
3. Lily Collins
4. Melissa Benoist
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Victoria Justice
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Sophia Bush
9. Miranda Kerr
10. Willa Holland


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Dez. 2016)

Dezember Voting:

1.) Lena Gercke 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
4.) Selena Gomez 
5.) Helene Fischer 
6.) Marlene Lufen 
7.) Caroline Wozniacki 
8.) Sabine Lisicki 
9.) Venessa Blumhagen 
10.) Alina Merkau 
10.) Angela Finger Erben 
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## maggi77 (1 Dez. 2016)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Angela Karpova
3. Joelina Drews
4. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
5. Tamara Ecclestone
6. Mariah Carey
7. Nikki Cox
8. Joana Krupa
9. Monica Bellocci
10. Chloe Sims


----------



## brian69 (1 Dez. 2016)

*Dezember 2016*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Eva Green*




 

 
*

4. Jennifer Lawrence 5. Priyanka Chopra 6. Camilla Belle*




 

 


*

7. Rosamund Pike 8. Natalie Dormer 9. Stana Katic*




 

 

 *

10.
Charlize Theron - Lea Michele - Rachel Weisz*




 

 

​


----------



## kamy (1 Dez. 2016)

*1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Rebecca Mir
4.	Fernanda Brandao
5.	Viviane Geppert
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Maria Voskania
8.	Asli Bayram
9.	Arzu Bazman
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Sila Sahin
*


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Dez. 2016)

*Dezember 2016 Voting*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Victoria Justice
4. Alina Merkau
5. Veronika Klimovits
6. Selena Gomez
7. Helene Fischer
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Amy Schumer

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst​


----------



## Afefan (2 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 16:

1. Laura Dahlmeier
2. Dorothea Wierer
3. Julia Görges
4. Eva Imhof
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Emma Watson
7. Kristina Sterz
8. Annika Zimmermann
9. Funda Vanroy
10. Susanna Schumacher
10. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Anne Hatheway


----------



## hsvmann (2 Dez. 2016)

und schon wieder ein Jahr rum 

Letztes Voting 2016 

*12/16*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Nina Dobrev	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## dabi (3 Dez. 2016)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Jessica Biel
5.Yasmine Bleeth
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Adriana Lima
8.Irina Shayk
9.Audrina Patridge
10.Martina Hingis


----------



## Death Row (4 Dez. 2016)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Janine Habeck 
04. Kristen Stewart
05. Genevieve Morton
06. Felicity Jones
07. Daisy Ridley
08. Jessica Lowndes
09. Willa Holland
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
______________


----------



## benedikt (4 Dez. 2016)

Mein Dezember Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Gintare Sudziute
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Irina Shayk
07. Iris Kavka
08. Gigi Hadid
09. Bella Hadid
10. Cara Delevingne
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## tino2003 (4 Dez. 2016)

2016 neigt sich dem Ende 

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## ManuN (6 Dez. 2016)

Dez 16

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Sandra Schneiders	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Elena Bruhn	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Dez. 2016)

*Dezember-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Stefanie Giesinger


 

5. Lisa Mayer


 

6. Vanessa von der Forst


 

7. Katheryn "Lagertha" Winnick love2


 

8. Melissa Benoist
9. Nina Dobrev
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Dez. 2016)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Lena Gercke*
4. Tina Ruland
5. Barbara Schöneberger
6. Sophie Marceau
7. Amelie Klever
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Elisabeth Engstler
10. Jessica Simpson
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Katarina Witt
10. Michelle Hunziker
10. Katy Perry


----------



## phil456 (8 Dez. 2016)

1. Emma Watson
2. Ashley Greene
3. Sophia Bush
4. Larissa Kindt
5. Alexandra Daddario
6. Alexandra Maria Lara
7. Anja Knauer
8. Kaya Scodelario
9. Nele Schenker
10. Ruth Hofmann


----------



## JohnDaniels (8 Dez. 2016)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> *1. Marlene Lufen
> 2. Inka Schneider
> 3. Lena Gercke*
> 4. Tina Ruland
> ...



Sorry, hier meine überarbeitete Liste


----------



## congo64 (8 Dez. 2016)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> Sorry, hier meine überarbeitete Liste



Danke dir fürs schnelle Reagieren :thumbup:


----------



## tort3 (8 Dez. 2016)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Angelina Heger
4. Janina Uhse
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Emma Watson
7. Joelina Drews
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Stefanie Giesinger
10. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel


----------



## congo64 (8 Dez. 2016)

1.	Nazan Eckes









2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer









4.	Viviane Geppert





5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Nina Dobrev


----------



## congo64 (8 Dez. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.12.2016 21:18*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3863 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3762 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2392	*

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2168 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1928 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1665 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1612 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1591 
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1566 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1455 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1443 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1359 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1355 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1213 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1190 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1129 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1079 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1011 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	978 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	964 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	943 
26.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	878 
27.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
28.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	870 
29.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	865 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	856 
32.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	855 
33.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	843 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	832 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	831 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	782 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	739 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	710 
39.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	696 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	694 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	690 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	689 
43.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	687 
44.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
45.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	678 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	677 
47.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	671 
48.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	665 
49.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	652 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	647 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	641 
52.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
53.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	640 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	607 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	595 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	567 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	561 
59.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
60.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	552 
61.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	550 
62.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
63.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	540 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	538 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	534 
66.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	511 
68.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
69.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
70.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	501 
71.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	500 
72.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	497 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	492 
74.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	484 
75.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
76.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
77.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	476 
78.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
79.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
80.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	466 
81.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	460 
82.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	458 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	457 
84.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
85.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
86.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	442 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	438 
88.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	432 
90.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
91.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	417 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	415 
93.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	413 
94.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
95.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
96.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
97.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
98.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
99.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
*100.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 *
101.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
102.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	387 
103.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	386 
104.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	381 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	379 
106.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	375 
107.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	375 
108.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	374 
109.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	373 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	371 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	368 
112.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	366 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
114.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	355 
115.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
116.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 348 
117.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	339 
118.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
119.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	335 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	335 
121.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	334 
122.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	332 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	331 
125.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
126.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
127.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
128.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
129.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	317 
130.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
131.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	316 
132.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	314 
133.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	310 
134.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	306 
135.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
136.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	301 
137.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
138.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
139.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
140.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	295 
141.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
142.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	291 
143.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	290 
144.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
145.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	288 
146.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
147.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
148.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
149.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
150.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	283 
152.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	281 
153.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
154.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	278 
155.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
156.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
157.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
158.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	269 
159.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
160.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
161.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	267 
162.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
163.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	266 
165.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	264 
166.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	263 
167.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	261 
168.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
169.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
170.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	255 
171.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	255 
172.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
173.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	254 
174.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	252 
175.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	250 
176.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	248 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	246 
179.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
180.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	244 
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	243 
182.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
183.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	243 
184.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	233 
185.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
186.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
187.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
189.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	228 
190.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	227 
191.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	226 
192.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	226 
193.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	220 
194.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
195.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	217 
196.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	217 
197.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
198.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	214 
*200.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 *
201.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
202.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
203.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
204.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	208 
205.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	207 
206.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	206 
207.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	206 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
209.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
210.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
211.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
212.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	195 
213.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
214.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
215.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	193 
216.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
217.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	191 
218.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	189 
219.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
220.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
221.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	186 
222.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	186 
223.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
224.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	183 
225.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
226.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
227.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	180 
228.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
229.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	179 
230.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	179 
231.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	179 
232.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
233.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	178 
234.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
235.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
236.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	177 
237.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	176 
238.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
239.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	176 
240.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	176 
241.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
242.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
243.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	176 
244.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	175 
245.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
246.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
247.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	174 
248.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
249.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	173 
250.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
251.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
252.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	172 
253.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
254.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
255.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	172 
256.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
257.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
258.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	169 
259.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
260.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	166 
261.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	166 
262.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
263.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
265.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
266.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	164 
267.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
268.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
269.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
270.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
271.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	159 
272.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	157 
273.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	157 
274.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
275.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	155 
276.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	155 
277.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
278.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
279.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
280.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	151 
281.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
282.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
283.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
284.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
285.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
286.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
287.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	149 
288.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	149 
289.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	148 
290.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	148 
291.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
292.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
293.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
294.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
295.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
296.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	143 
297.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
298.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
299.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
*300.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 *
301.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
302.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	136 
303.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	136 
304.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	134 
305.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
306.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	133 
307.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	132 
308.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
309.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	131 
310.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	131 
311.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	131 
312.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
313.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
314.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	129 
315.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
316.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
317.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
318.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
319.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
320.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	125 
321.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
322.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
323.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
324.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
325.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	121 
326.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
327.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
328.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
329.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
330.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
331.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
332.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	117 
333.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
334.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
335.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
336.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
337.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	116 
338.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	115 
339.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	114 
340.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
341.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
342.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
343.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	112 
344.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	110 
345.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
346.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
347.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	109 
348.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	109 
349.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	109 
350.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	108 
351.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	108 
352.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
353.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
354.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
355.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	107 
356.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
357.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	106 
358.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
359.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
360.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
361.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
362.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
363.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
364.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
365.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
366.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
367.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	101 
368.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
369.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
370.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	98 
371.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
372.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	97 
373.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
374.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	96 
375.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
376.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
377.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
378.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
379.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	95 
380.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
381.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
382.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
383.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
384.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	92 
385.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
386.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
387.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
388.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
389.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
390.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
391.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
392.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
393.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	88 
394.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
395.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
396.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
397.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
398.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
399.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	86 
*400.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 *
401.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
402.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
403.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
404.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
405.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
406.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
407.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
408.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	83 
409.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
410.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
411.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
412.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	82 
413.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
414.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
415.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	82 
416.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
417.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
418.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	80 
419.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
420.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
421.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
422.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
423.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
424.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
425.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	79 
426.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	78 
427.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	78 
428.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
429.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
430.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
431.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
432.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
433.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	76 
434.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
435.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
436.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	75 
437.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
438.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
439.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
440.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
441.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
442.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	73 
443.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
444.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
445.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
446.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
447.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
448.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
449.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
450.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
451.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
452.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
453.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
454.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	69 
455.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
456.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
457.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	68 
458.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
459.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	68 
460.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
461.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
462.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	66 
463.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
464.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
465.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
466.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
467.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
468.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
469.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
470.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
471.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
472.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
473.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
474.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	63 
475.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
476.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	62 
477.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
478.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
479.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	61 
480.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
481.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in xxxxxx/D,	60 
482.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
483.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
484.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
485.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
486.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
487.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
488.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
489.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
490.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
491.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
492.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	59 
493.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
494.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
495.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
496.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
497.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	57 
498.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
499.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
*500.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 *
501.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
502.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
503.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
504.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
505.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
506.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
507.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
508.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	54 
509.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	54 
510.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
511.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
512.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
513.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
514.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
515.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	53 
516.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	53 
517.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
518.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	53 
519.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
520.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
521.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
522.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
523.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
524.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
525.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
526.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
527.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
528.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
529.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
530.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
531.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
532.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
533.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
534.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
535.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
536.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
537.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
538.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
539.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
540.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
541.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	49 
542.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	48 
543.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
544.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	48 
545.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
546.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	48 
547.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	47 
548.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	47 
549.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
550.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
551.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
552.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
553.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
554.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
555.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
556.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
557.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	45 
558.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
559.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
560.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
561.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
562.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
563.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	45 
564.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	44 
565.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
566.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
567.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
568.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
569.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
570.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
571.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
572.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
573.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
574.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
575.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	43 
576.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
577.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	43 
578.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
579.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
580.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	42 
581.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
582.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
583.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	42 
584.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
585.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
586.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
587.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
588.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
589.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
590.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
591.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
592.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
593.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
594.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
595.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
596.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	39 
597.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	39 
598.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
599.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
*600.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 *
601.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
602.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	38 
603.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
604.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
605.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
606.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
607.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	38 
608.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
609.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	38 
610.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
611.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
612.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
613.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
614.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
615.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
616.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
617.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
618.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
619.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
620.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
621.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
622.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
623.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
624.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
625.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
626.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
627.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	36 
628.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
629.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
630.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
631.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
632.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
633.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
634.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
635.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
636.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	34 
637.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
638.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
639.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
640.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
641.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
642.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
643.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	34 
644.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
645.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	34 
646.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
647.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	34 
648.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
649.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
650.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
651.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
652.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
653.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	33 
654.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
655.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
656.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
657.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
658.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
659.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
660.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
661.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
662.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
663.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
664.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
665.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
666.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
667.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	32 
668.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
669.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
670.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
671.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
672.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
673.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
674.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
675.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
676.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	30 
677.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
678.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
679.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
680.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
681.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
682.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
683.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
684.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
685.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
686.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
687.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
688.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
689.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
690.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
691.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
692.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
693.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
694.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	29 
695.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
696.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
697.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
698.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
699.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
*700.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 *
701.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
702.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
703.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
704.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
705.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
706.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
707.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
708.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
709.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
710.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
711.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
712.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
713.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	27 
714.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
715.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
716.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
717.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
718.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
719.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
720.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
721.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
722.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
723.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	26 
724.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
725.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
726.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
727.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
728.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
729.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
730.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
731.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
732.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
733.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	25 
734.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
735.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
736.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
737.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
738.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
739.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
740.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
741.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
742.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
743.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
744.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
745.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
746.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
747.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
748.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
749.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
750.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
751.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
752.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
753.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
754.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	24 
755.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
756.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	23 
757.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
758.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23 
759.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
760.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
761.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
762.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
763.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
764.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
765.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
766.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
767.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
768.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
769.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
770.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
771.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
772.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	23 
773.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	23 
774.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
775.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
776.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
777.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
778.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
779.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
780.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
781.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	22 
782.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
783.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
784.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
785.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
786.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
787.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
788.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	22 
789.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
790.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	22 
791.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
792.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
793.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
794.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
795.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
796.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
797.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
798.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
799.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	21 
*800.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 *
801.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
802.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
803.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
804.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
805.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
806.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
807.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
808.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
809.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
810.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
811.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
812.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
813.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
814.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
815.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	21 
816.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
817.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
818.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
819.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
820.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
821.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
822.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
823.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
824.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
825.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
826.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
827.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
828.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
829.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
830.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
831.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
832.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
833.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
834.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
835.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
836.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
837.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
838.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
839.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
840.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
841.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
842.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
843.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
844.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
845.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
846.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
847.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
848.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
849.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
850.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
851.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
852.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
853.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
854.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
855.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
856.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
857.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	18 
858.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
859.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
860.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
861.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
862.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
863.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
864.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
865.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
866.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
867.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
868.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
869.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
870.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
871.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
872.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
873.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	17 
874.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
875.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
876.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
877.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
878.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
879.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
880.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
881.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
882.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
883.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
884.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
885.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	17 
886.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
887.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
888.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
889.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
890.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
891.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
892.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
893.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
894.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
895.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
896.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
897.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
898.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
899.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
*900.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 *
901.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
902.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
903.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
904.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
905.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
906.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
907.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	16 
908.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
909.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
910.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
911.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
912.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
913.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
914.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
915.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
916.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
917.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
918.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
919.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	15 
920.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
921.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
922.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
923.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
924.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
925.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
926.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
927.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
928.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
929.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
930.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
931.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
932.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
933.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
934.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
935.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
936.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
937.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
938.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
939.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
940.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
941.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
942.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
943.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
944.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
945.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
946.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
947.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
948.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
949.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
950.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
951.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
952.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
953.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
954.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
955.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
956.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
957.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
958.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
959.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
960.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
961.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	14 
962.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
963.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
964.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
965.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
966.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
967.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
968.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
969.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
970.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
971.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
972.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
973.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
974.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
975.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
976.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
977.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
978.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	13 
979.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
980.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
981.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
982.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
983.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
984.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
985.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
986.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
987.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
988.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
989.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
990.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
991.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
992.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
993.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
994.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
995.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
996.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
997.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
998.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
999.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
*1000.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 *
1001.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1002.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1003.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1004.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1005.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1006.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1007.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1008.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1009.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1010.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1011.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1012.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1013.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1014.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1015.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1016.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1017.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1018.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1019.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1020.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1021.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1022.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1023.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1024.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1025.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1026.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	12 
1027.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1028.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1029.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1030.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1031.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1032.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1033.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1034.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1035.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1036.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1037.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1038.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1039.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1040.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1041.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1042.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1043.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1044.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1045.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1046.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1047.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1048.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1049.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1050.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1051.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1052.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1053.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1054.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1055.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1056.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1057.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1058.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1059.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1060.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1061.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1062.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1063.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1064.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS, 20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1065.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1066.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1067.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1068.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1069.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1070.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1071.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1072.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1073.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1074.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1075.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1076.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1077.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1078.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1079.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1080.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1081.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1082.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1083.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1084.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1085.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1086.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1087.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1088.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1089.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1090.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1091.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1092.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1093.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1094.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1095.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1096.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1097.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1098.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1099.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	10 
*1100.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 *
1101.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1102.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1103.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1104.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1105.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1106.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1107.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1108.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1109.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1110.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1111.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1112.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1113.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1114.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1115.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1116.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1117.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1118.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1119.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1120.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1121.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1122.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1123.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1124.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1125.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1126.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1127.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1128.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1129.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1130.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1131.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1132.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1133.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1134.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1135.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1136.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1137.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1138.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1139.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1140.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1141.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1142.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1143.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1144.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1145.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1146.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1147.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1148.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1149.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1150.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1151.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1152.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1153.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1154.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1155.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	9 
1156.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1157.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1158.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1159.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1160.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1161.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1162.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1163.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1164.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1165.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1166.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1167.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1168.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1169.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1170.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1171.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1172.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1173.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1174.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1175.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1176.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1177.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1178.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1179.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1180.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1181.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1182.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1183.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1184.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1185.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1186.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1187.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1188.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	9 
1189.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1190.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1191.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1192.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1193.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1194.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1195.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1196.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1197.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1198.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1199.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
*1200.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	9 *
1201.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1202.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1203.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1204.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1205.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1206.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1207.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1208.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1209.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1210.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1211.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1212.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1213.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1214.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1215.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1216.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1217.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1218.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1219.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1220.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1221.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1222.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1223.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1224.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1225.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1226.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1227.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1228.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1229.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1230.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1231.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1232.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1233.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1234.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1235.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1236.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1237.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1238.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1239.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1240.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1241.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1242.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1243.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1244.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1245.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1246.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1247.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1248.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1249.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1250.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1251.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1252.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1253.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1254.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1255.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1256.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1257.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1258.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1259.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1260.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1261.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1262.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1263.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1264.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1265.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1266.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1267.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1268.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1269.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1270.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1271.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1272.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1273.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1274.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1275.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1276.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	8 
1277.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1278.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1279.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1280.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1281.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1282.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1283.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1284.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1285.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1286.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1287.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1288.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1289.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1290.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1291.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1292.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1293.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1294.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1295.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1296.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1297.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1298.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1299.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
*1300.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 *
1301.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1302.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1303.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1304.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1305.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1306.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1307.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1308.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1309.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1310.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1311.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1312.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1313.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1314.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1315.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1316.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1317.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1318.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1319.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1320.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1321.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1322.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1323.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1324.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1325.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1326.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1327.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1328.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1329.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1330.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1331.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1332.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1333.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1334.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1335.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1336.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1337.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1338.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1339.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1340.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1341.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1342.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1343.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1344.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1345.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1346.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1347.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1348.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1349.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1350.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1351.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1352.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1353.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1354.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1355.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1356.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1357.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1358.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1359.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1360.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1361.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1362.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1363.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1364.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1365.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1366.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1367.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1368.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1369.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1370.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1371.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1372.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1373.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1374.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1375.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1376.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1377.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1378.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1379.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1380.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1381.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1382.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1383.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1384.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1385.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1386.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1387.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1388.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1389.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1390.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1391.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1392.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1393.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1394.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	6 
1395.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1396.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1397.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1398.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1399.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
*1400.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 *
1401.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1402.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1403.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1404.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1405.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1406.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1407.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1408.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1409.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1410.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1411.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1412.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1413.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1414.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1415.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1416.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1417.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1418.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1419.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1420.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1421.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1422.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1423.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1424.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1425.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1426.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1427.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1428.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1429.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1430.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1431.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1432.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1433.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1434.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1435.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1436.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1437.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1438.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1439.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1440.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1441.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1442.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1443.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1444.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1445.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1446.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1447.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1448.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1449.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1450.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1451.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1452.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1453.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1454.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1455.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1456.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1457.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1458.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1459.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1460.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1461.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1462.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1463.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1464.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1465.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1466.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1467.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1468.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1469.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1470.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1471.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1472.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1473.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1474.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1475.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1476.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1477.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1478.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1479.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1480.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1481.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1482.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1483.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1484.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1485.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1486.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1487.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1488.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1489.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1490.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1491.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1492.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1493.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1494.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1495.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1496.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1497.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1498.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1499.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
*1500.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 *
1501.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1502.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1503.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1504.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1505.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1506.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1507.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1508.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1509.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1510.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1511.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1512.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1513.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1514.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1515.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1516.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	4 
1517.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1518.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1519.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1520.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1521.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1522.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1523.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1524.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1525.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1526.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1527.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1528.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1529.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1530.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1531.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1532.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1533.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1534.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1535.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1536.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1537.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1538.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1539.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1540.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1541.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1542.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1543.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1544.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1545.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1546.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1547.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1548.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1549.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1550.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1551.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1552.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1553.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1554.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1555.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1556.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1557.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1558.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1559.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1560.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1561.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1562.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1563.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1564.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1565.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1566.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1567.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1568.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1569.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1570.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1571.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1572.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1573.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1574.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1575.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1576.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1577.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1578.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1579.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1580.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1581.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1582.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1583.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1584.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1585.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1586.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1587.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1588.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1589.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1590.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1591.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1592.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1593.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1594.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1595.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1596.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1597.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1598.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1599.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
*1600.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 *
1601.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1602.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1603.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1604.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	3 
1605.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1606.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1607.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1608.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1609.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1610.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1611.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1612.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1613.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1614.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1615.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1616.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1617.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1618.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1619.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1620.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1621.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1622.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1623.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1624.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1625.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1626.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1627.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1628.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1629.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1630.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1631.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1632.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1633.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1634.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1635.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1636.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1637.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1638.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1639.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1640.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1641.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1642.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1643.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1644.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1645.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1646.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1647.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1648.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1649.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1650.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1651.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1652.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1653.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1654.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1655.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1656.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1657.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1658.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1659.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1660.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1661.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1662.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1663.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1664.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1665.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1666.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1667.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1668.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1669.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1670.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1671.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1672.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1673.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1674.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1675.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1676.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1677.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1678.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1679.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1680.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1681.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1682.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1683.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1684.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	2 
1685.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1686.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1687.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1688.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1689.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1690.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1691.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1692.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1693.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1694.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	2 
1695.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1696.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1697.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1698.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1699.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
*1700.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 *
1701.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1702.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1703.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1704.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1705.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1706.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1707.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1708.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1709.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1710.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1711.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1712.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1713.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1714.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1715.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1716.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1717.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1718.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1719.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1720.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1721.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1722.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1723.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1724.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1725.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1726.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1727.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1728.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1729.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1730.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1731.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1732.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1733.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1734.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1735.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1736.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1737.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1738.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1739.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1740.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1741.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1742.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1743.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1744.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1745.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1746.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1747.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1748.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1749.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1750.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1751.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1752.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1753.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1754.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1755.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1756.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1757.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1758.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1759.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1760.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1761.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1762.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1763.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1764.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1765.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1766.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1767.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1768.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1769.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1770.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1771.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1772.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1773.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1774.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1775.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1776.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1777.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1778.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1779.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1780.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1781.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1782.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1783.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1784.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1785.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1786.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1787.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1788.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1789.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1790.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1791.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1792.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1793.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1794.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1795.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1796.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1797.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1798.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1799.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
*1800.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 *
1801.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1802.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1803.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1804.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1805.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1806.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1807.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1808.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1809.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1810.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1811.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1812.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1813.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1814.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1815.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1816.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1817.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1818.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1819.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1820.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1821.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1822.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1823.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1824.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1825.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1826.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1827.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1828.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1829.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1830.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1831.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1832.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1833.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1834.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1835.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1836.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1837.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1838.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1839.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1840.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1841.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1842.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1843.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1844.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1845.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1846.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1847.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1848.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1849.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1850.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1851.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1852.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1853.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1854.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1855.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1856.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1857.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1858.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1859.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1860.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1861.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1862.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1863.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1864.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1865.	Danielle Harris,	USA, 01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1866.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1867.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1868.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1869.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1870.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1871.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1872.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1873.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1874.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1875.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1876.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1877.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1878.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1879.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1880.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1881.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1882.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1883.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1884.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1885.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1886.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1887.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1888.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1889.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1890.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1891.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1892.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1893.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1894.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1895.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1896.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1897.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2168
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1665
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1612
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1566
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1455
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1359
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1190
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1079
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1011

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3863
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3762
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2392
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1928
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1591
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1443
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1355
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Anakin (9 Dez. 2016)

Dezember Voting:

1. Jennifer Lawrence
2. Georgia Jones
3. Lena Gercke
4. Lejla-X (Schoen)
5. Anja Nejarri
6. Natalie Marie Nelson (Eva Marie von WWE)
7. Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado (Sasha Banks von WWE)
8. Helene Fischer
9. Irina Shayk
10. Daisey Ridley
10. Kalyani Lei
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## duda2 (9 Dez. 2016)

1. Emilia Clarke


 

2. Nadine Menz


 

3. Alicia Vikander


 

4. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

5. Alessia Cara


 

8. Camilla Cabella


 

7. Laura Wontorra


 

8. Vanessa Mai


 

9. Katie Melua




10. Tabea Kemme


----------



## Walt (13 Dez. 2016)

Finale 2016 - Meine Dezember-Wertung:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Miriam Lahnstein





3. Nadine Menz





4. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





5. Felicitas Woll






6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Pauline Angert, D, *04.09.1995 in Köln/D





8. France Gall, F, *09.10.1947 in Paris/F






9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Jeanette Biedermann






*LG von Walt! Und hier mein persönlicher Weihnachtswunsch:

Bitte stimmt noch bei der Wahl zu "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 - DAS FINALE" unter der Rubrik Umfragen ab. Link ganz unten!*

Danke - ein frohes fest und einen guten Rutsch wünscht Euch
Walt!


----------



## Don Sven (20 Dez. 2016)

12/16:


1. Lena Gercke






2. Alexandra Maria Lara






3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Julia Gaudermann





5. Jessica Ginkel







6. Susan Hoecke





7. Dorothee Bär






8. Katrin Albsteiger





9. Yvonne Catterfeld






10. Katja Studt


----------



## Ralf1972 (21 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Jennifer Knäble
3.	Linda Zervakis
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Annika Zimmermann
6.	Nazan Eckes
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Catherine Mountbatten
9.	Vanessa Mai
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## gaertner23 (21 Dez. 2016)

mein Dezember-Voting

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Anja Heyde
3.) Steffi Brungs
4.) Annett Möller
5.) Miriam Lange
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Katrin Huss
8.) Annette Betz
9.) Nela Panghy-Lee
10.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## StefanKa (22 Dez. 2016)

Dezember:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Jeanette Biedermann






3. Juliane Seyfarth





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Nora Koppen





6.Sarah Bogen





7. Anneke Dürkopp





8. Kathy Weber





9. Diane Willems





10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## taurus79 (22 Dez. 2016)

Die Liste für Dezember:

1. Anneke Dürkopp
2. Annett Möller
3. Ruth Hoffmann
4. Laura Wontorra
5. Stephanie Puls 
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Jennifer Knäble
8. Kay Sölve Richter
9. Anna Kraft
10. Kamilla Senjo

Frohes Fest Alle Miteinander!

beer2


----------



## ch2004 (22 Dez. 2016)

*Dezember 2016*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Walt (25 Dez. 2016)

Ausnahmsweise erlaube ich mir mal hier für eine Abstimmung auf Celebboard zu werben:

Nur noch 4 Tage läuft die Abstimmung zur Wahl von *Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016 *- UND ES IST MEGA-SPANNEND:

IRIS-MAREIKE STEEN UND JANINA UHSE TRENNEN NUR EINE STIMME!

Ihr habt also entscheidenden Einfluss darauf, wer die Wahl 2016 siegen wird,

Oder wird es vielleicht sogar doch noch Christina Klein (LaFee?)

Alles ist noch möglich. Bitte stimmt ab!

Gruß Walt

P.S.: Link unten


----------



## Cav (26 Dez. 2016)

Mein Jahresendvoting für den Dezember 2016:

1. Irina Shayk


 



 

2. Jordana Brewster


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Alicia Vikander


 

5. Janina Uhse


 

6. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Laura Wontorra


 

9. Angie Harmon


 

10. Rachael Taylor


 

10. Yvonne Catterfeld


 

10. Anna Lewandowska (Geboren: 07.09.1988, in Pruszków, Polen)


​


----------



## RockingSheep (28 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Devilfish (28 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

*1. Avril Lavigne giverose


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Selena Gomez


 

4. Hailee Steinfeld


 

5. Miley Cyrus


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Taylor Swift


 

8. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

9. Hayley Williams


 

10. Ashley Tisdale
10. Demi Lovato
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

 

 *​


----------



## pofgo (28 Dez. 2016)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Victoria Justice <3
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Nina Dobrev 
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Ordell Robbie (29 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

1. Britney Spears
2. Sofía Vergara
3. Nadine Menz 
4. Annemarie Warnkross
5. Christina Milian
6. Valentina Pahde 
7. Steffi Brungs
8. Fernanda Brandão
9. Joanna 'JoJo' Levesque
10. Carmen Electra


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2016)

Last Ranking für 2016

*01. Diane Kruger*





*02. Sarah Gadon*





*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Ilse DeLange*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*



 

*07. Saoirse Ronan*





*08. Lily James*





*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Suki Waterhouse*


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Dez. 2016)

1. Miriam Lange
2. Andrea Kiewel
3. Sandra Maischberger
4. Eva Imhof
5. Alexandra Hofmann
6. Katja Burkard
7. Karen Heinrichs
8. Nina Bott
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Kate Middleton


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Kate Beckinsale
Kimberley Garner
Ryan Newman
Michelle Hunziker
Victoria Justice
Kelli Berglund


----------



## NEF (30 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Jessica Alba
3. Chloe Bennet
4. Olivia Wilde
5. Kelli Berglund
6. Mila Kunis
7. Megan Fox
8. Jordana Brewster
9. Ariana Grande
10. Selena Gomez


Guten Rutsch


----------



## lappi (31 Dez. 2016)

Dezember 2016

1. Keira Knightley
2. Anne Hathaway
3. Kathie Holmes
4. Sophie Marceau
5. Helene Fischer
6. Francine Jordi
7. Taylor Swift
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Alexandra Hofmann
10. Stefanie Hertel


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2016)

*Ich wünsche allen Votern an dieser Stelle einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.
Hoffentlich seid ihr auch 2017 wieder fleißig mit dabei.
Werde jetzt den Jahresabschluss posten, jeder der seine Dezember-Wertung noch loswerden will, bis Mitternacht ist das natürlich noch möglich.

Auf ein Neues in 2017

Euer congo*


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2016)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2016 17:15*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3896 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3808 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2401	*

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2174 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1936 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1665 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1621 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1592 
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1566 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1468 
13.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1463 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1374 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1355 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1213 
19.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1197 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1135 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1079 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1015 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	986 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	964 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	952 
26.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	890 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
28.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	874 
29.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	870 
31.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	856 
33.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	853 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	847 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	831 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	782 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	742 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	710 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	699 
40.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	696 
41.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	690 
42.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	689 
43.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	687 
44.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
45.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	678 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	677 
47.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	673 
48.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	672 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	667 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	647 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	641 
52.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
53.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	640 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	611 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	605 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	570 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	567 
59.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	557 
60.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
61.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	552 
62.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	550 
63.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	538 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	534 
66.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	517 
68.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	516 
69.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
70.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	502 
71.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
72.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	497 
73.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	494 
74.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	492 
75.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
76.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
77.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	476 
78.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
79.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
80.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	471 
81.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	467 
82.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	466 
83.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	460 
84.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	452 
85.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	450 
86.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	438 
88.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	432 
90.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	427 
91.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	415 
93.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	413 
94.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
95.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
96.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
97.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
98.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
99.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
*100.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 *
101.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
102.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	387 
103.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	387 
104.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	387 
105.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	381 
106.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	381 
107.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	380 
108.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	379 
109.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	378 
110.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	375 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	371 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	369 
113.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
114.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	355 
115.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
116.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 348 
117.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	344 
118.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	339 
119.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
120.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	335 
121.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	334 
122.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	332 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	331 
125.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
126.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	326 
127.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
128.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
129.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
130.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
131.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	318 
132.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	317 
133.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
134.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	314 
135.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
136.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	301 
137.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
138.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
139.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
140.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	295 
141.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	294 
142.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	291 
144.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	290 
145.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
146.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	289 
147.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
148.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
149.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
150.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
151.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	283 
153.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	283 
154.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
155.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	278 
156.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
157.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	275 
158.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
159.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
160.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	269 
161.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
162.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
163.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	267 
164.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
165.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
166.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	266 
167.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	263 
168.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	261 
169.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	261 
170.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
171.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	257 
172.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
173.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	255 
174.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	255 
175.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
176.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	254 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	252 
178.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
179.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	248 
180.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	243 
182.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
183.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	243 
184.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	239 
185.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	233 
186.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
187.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	232 
188.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	232 
189.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
190.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
192.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	228 
193.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	227 
194.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
195.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
196.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	218 
197.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
198.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	214 
*200.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 *
201.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
202.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
203.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
204.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	208 
205.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	207 
206.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	206 
207.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	206 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
209.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
210.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
211.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
212.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	199 
213.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	195 
214.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
215.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
216.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
217.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
218.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	192 
219.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	189 
220.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
221.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
222.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	186 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	185 
224.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
225.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	183 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	183 
227.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	183 
228.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
229.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	181 
230.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
231.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	180 
232.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
233.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	179 
234.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
235.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	178 
236.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	178 
237.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
238.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	177 
239.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	177 
240.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
241.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	177 
242.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	177 
243.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	176 
244.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
245.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	176 
246.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
247.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
248.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
249.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
250.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	174 
251.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
252.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
253.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
254.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	172 
255.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
256.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
257.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
258.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	170 
259.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
260.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	169 
261.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	168 
262.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
263.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	166 
264.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
265.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
266.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
267.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
268.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
269.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
270.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
271.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
272.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	157 
273.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	157 
274.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
275.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	155 
276.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	155 
277.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
278.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	153 
279.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	153 
280.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	152 
281.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
282.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	151 
283.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
284.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	151 
285.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
286.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
287.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
288.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
289.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
290.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	148 
291.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
292.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
293.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
294.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	144 
295.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	144 
296.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
297.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
298.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
299.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
*300.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 *
301.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	139 
302.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
303.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	138 
304.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
305.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	138 
306.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	134 
307.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
308.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	133 
309.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	132 
310.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
311.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	132 
312.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	132 
313.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	131 
314.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
315.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
316.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
317.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
318.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
319.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
320.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
321.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	124 
322.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	124 
323.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	124 
324.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
325.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
326.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
327.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
328.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
329.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
330.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
331.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	118 
332.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
333.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
334.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
335.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	117 
336.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
337.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
338.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
339.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
340.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	116 
341.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	115 
342.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	112 
343.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
344.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
345.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
346.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
347.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	110 
348.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
349.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
350.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	109 
351.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	109 
352.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	109 
353.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	108 
354.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
355.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
356.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
357.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
358.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	106 
359.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
360.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	104 
361.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
362.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
363.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	104 
364.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
365.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
366.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
367.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
368.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
369.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
370.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
371.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
372.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
373.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
374.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	97 
375.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
376.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
377.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
378.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
379.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
380.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
381.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
382.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
383.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
384.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	92 
385.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
386.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
387.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
388.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
389.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
390.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
391.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	89 
392.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
393.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	88 
394.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
395.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
396.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
397.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
398.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
399.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	86 
*400.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 *
401.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
402.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
403.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
404.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
405.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
406.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
407.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	83 
408.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
409.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	83 
410.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
411.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	82 
412.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
413.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
414.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	82 
415.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
416.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	82 
417.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	82 
418.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	82 
419.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
420.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	82 
421.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
422.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
423.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	80 
424.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
425.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
426.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
427.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
428.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
429.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
430.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	78 
431.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
432.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
433.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
434.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
435.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
436.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
437.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
438.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	75 
439.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
440.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
441.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
442.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
443.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
444.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	73 
445.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	73 
446.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
447.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
448.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
449.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
450.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
451.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
452.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
453.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
454.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	70 
455.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
456.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
457.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
458.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
459.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
460.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
461.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
462.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
463.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
464.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	66 
465.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
466.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
467.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
468.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
469.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
470.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
471.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
472.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
473.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
474.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
475.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
476.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
477.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	62 
478.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
479.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
480.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	61 
481.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
482.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
483.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
484.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
485.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
486.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
487.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
488.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
489.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
490.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
491.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
492.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	59 
493.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	59 
494.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
495.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
496.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
497.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
498.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
499.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
*500.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 *
501.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
502.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	55 
503.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
504.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
505.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
506.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
507.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
508.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
509.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	54 
510.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	54 
511.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
512.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
513.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
514.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	53 
515.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
516.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
517.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
518.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	53 
519.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	53 
520.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
521.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	53 
522.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
523.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
524.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
525.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
526.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
527.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
528.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
529.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
530.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
531.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
532.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
533.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
534.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
535.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
536.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
537.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
538.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
539.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
540.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
541.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
542.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
543.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	49 
544.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
545.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
546.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	49 
547.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
548.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
549.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
550.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	48 
551.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
552.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
553.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
554.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
555.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
556.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	46 
557.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
558.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
559.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
560.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
561.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
562.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
563.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	45 
564.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
565.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
566.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	45 
567.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
568.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
569.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
570.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
571.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
572.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
573.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
574.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
575.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
576.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
577.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	43 
578.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
579.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	43 
580.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
581.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
582.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
583.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	42 
584.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
585.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
586.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
587.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	41 
588.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	41 
589.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
590.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
591.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
592.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
593.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
594.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
595.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
596.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
597.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
598.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
599.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
*600.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	39 *
601.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	39 
602.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	39 
603.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
604.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
605.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
606.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
607.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	38 
608.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
609.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	38 
610.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
611.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
612.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
613.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
614.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
615.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
616.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
617.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
618.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
619.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
620.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	37 
621.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
622.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
623.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
624.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
625.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
626.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
627.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
628.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
629.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
630.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
631.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
632.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
633.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
634.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
635.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
636.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
637.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
638.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
639.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
640.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	34 
641.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
642.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
643.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
644.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
645.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
646.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
647.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
648.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	34 
649.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
650.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	34 
651.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
652.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
653.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
654.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
655.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	33 
656.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
657.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	33 
658.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
659.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
660.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
661.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
662.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
663.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
664.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
665.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
666.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
667.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
668.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
669.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
670.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
671.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
672.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
673.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
674.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
675.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
676.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
677.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
678.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
679.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
680.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
681.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
682.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
683.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
684.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
685.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
686.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
687.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
688.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
689.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
690.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
691.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
692.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
693.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
694.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
695.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
696.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
697.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	29 
698.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
699.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
*700.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 *
701.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	28 
702.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
703.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
704.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
705.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	28 
706.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
707.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
708.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
709.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
710.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
711.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
712.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
713.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
714.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
715.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
716.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
717.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
718.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
719.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
720.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
721.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
722.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	27 
723.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
724.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
725.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
726.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
727.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
728.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	26 
729.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
730.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
731.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
732.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	26 
733.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
734.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
735.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
736.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
737.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
738.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
739.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
740.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
741.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
742.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
743.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
744.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
745.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
746.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
747.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
748.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
749.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
750.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
751.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
752.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
753.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
754.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
755.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
756.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
757.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
758.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
759.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	24 
760.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
761.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
762.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
763.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
764.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
765.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
766.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
767.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
768.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
769.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
770.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
771.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
772.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
773.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
774.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
775.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
776.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	23 
777.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
778.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
779.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
780.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
781.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
782.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
783.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
784.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
785.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
786.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
787.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
788.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
789.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
790.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
791.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	22 
792.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
793.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
794.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
795.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
796.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
797.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
798.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
799.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
*800.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	21 *
801.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
802.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
803.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
804.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
805.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
806.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
807.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
808.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
809.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
810.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
811.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
812.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
813.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
814.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
815.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
816.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
817.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
818.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
819.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
820.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
821.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
822.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
823.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
824.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
825.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
826.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
827.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
828.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
829.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
830.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
831.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
832.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
833.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	19 
834.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
835.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
836.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
837.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
838.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
839.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
840.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
841.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
842.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
843.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
844.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
845.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
846.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
847.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
848.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
849.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
850.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
851.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
852.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
853.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
854.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
855.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
856.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
857.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
858.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
859.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	18 
860.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
861.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
862.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
863.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
864.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
865.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
866.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
867.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
868.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
869.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
870.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
871.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
872.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
873.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
874.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
875.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
876.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
877.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
878.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
879.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
880.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
881.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
882.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
883.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
884.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
885.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
886.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
887.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	17 
888.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
889.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
890.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
891.	Carmen Nebel, D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
892.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
893.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
894.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
895.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
896.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
897.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
898.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
899.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
*900.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 *
901.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
902.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
903.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
904.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
905.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
906.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
907.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
908.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
909.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
910.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
911.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
912.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
913.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
914.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
915.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
916.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
917.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
918.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
919.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
920.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	15 
921.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
922.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
923.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
924.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
925.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
926.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
927.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
928.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
929.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
930.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
931.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
932.	Eva Marie (WWE),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	15 
933.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
934.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
935.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
936.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
937.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
938.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
939.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
940.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
941.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
942.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
943.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
944.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
945.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
946.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
947.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
948.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
949.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
950.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
951.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
952.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
953.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
954.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
955.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
956.	Michele Fichtner, D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
957.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
958.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
959.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
960.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
961.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
962.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
963.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	14 
964.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
965.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
966.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
967.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	14 
968.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
969.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
970.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
971.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
972.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
973.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
974.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
975.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
976.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
977.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
978.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
979.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
980.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
981.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
982.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
983.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
984.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
985.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
986.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
987.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
988.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
989.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
990.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
991.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
992.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
993.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
994.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
995.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
996.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
997.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
998.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
999.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
*1000.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 *
1001.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1002.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1003.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1004.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1005.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1006.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1007.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1008.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1009.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1010.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	12 
1011.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1012.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	12 
1013.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1014.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1015.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1016.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1017.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1018.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1019.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1020.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1021.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1022.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1023.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1024.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1025.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1026.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1027.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1028.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1029.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	12 
1030.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1031.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1032.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1033.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1034.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1035.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1036.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1037.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1038.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1039.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1040.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1041.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1042.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1043.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1044.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1045.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1046.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1047.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1048.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1049.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1050.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1051.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1052.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1053.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1054.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1055.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1056.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1057.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1058.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1059.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1060.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1061.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1062.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1063.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1064.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1065.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1066.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1067.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1068.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1069.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1070.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1071.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1072.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1073.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1074.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1075.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1076.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1077.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1078.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1079.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1080.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1081.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1082.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1083.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1084.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1085.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1086.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1087.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1088.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1089.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1090.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1091.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1092.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1093.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1094.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1095.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1096.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1097.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1098.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1099.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
*1100.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 *
1101.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1102.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1103.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	10 
1104.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1105.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1106.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1107.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1108.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1109.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1110.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1111.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1112.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1113.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1114.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1115.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1116.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1117.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1118.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1119.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1120.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1121.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1122.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1123.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1124.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1125.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1126.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1127.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1128.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1129.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1130.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1131.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1132.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1133.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1134.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1135.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1136.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1137.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1138.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1139.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1140.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1141.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1142.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1143.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1144.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1145.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1146.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1147.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1148.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1149.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1150.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1151.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1152.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1153.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1154.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1155.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1156.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	9 
1157.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1158.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1159.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1160.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1161.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1162.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1163.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1164.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1165.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1166.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1167.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1168.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1169.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1170.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1171.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1172.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1173.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1174.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1175.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1176.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1177.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1178.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1179.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1180.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1181.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1182.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1183.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1184.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1185.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1186.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1187.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1188.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1189.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1190.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1191.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1192.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1193.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1194.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1195.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1196.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1197.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1198.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1199.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
*1200.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 *
1201.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1202.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1203.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1204.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1205.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1206.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1207.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1208.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1209.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1210.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1211.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1212.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1213.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1214.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1215.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1216.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1217.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1218.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1219.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1220.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1221.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1222.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1223.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1224.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1225.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1226.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1227.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1228.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1229.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1230.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1231.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1232.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1233.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1234.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1235.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1236.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1237.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1238.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1239.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1240.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1241.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1242.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1243.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1244.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1245.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1246.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1247.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1248.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1249.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1250.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1251.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1252.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1253.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1254.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1255.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1256.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1257.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1258.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1259.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1260.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1261.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1262.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1263.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1264.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1265.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1266.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1267.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1268.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1269.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1270.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1271.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1272.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1273.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1274.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1275.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1276.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1277.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1278.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	8 
1279.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1280.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1281.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1282.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1283.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1284.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1285.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1286.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1287.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1288.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1289.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1290.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1291.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1292.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1293.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1294.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1295.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1296.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1297.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1298.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1299.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
*1300.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 *
1301.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1302.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1303.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1304.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1305.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1306.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1307.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1308.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1309.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1310.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1311.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1312.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1313.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1314.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1315.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1316.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1317.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1318.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1319.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1320.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1321.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1322.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1323.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1324.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1325.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1326.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1327.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1328.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1329.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1330.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1331.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1332.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1333.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1334.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1335.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1336.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1337.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1338.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1339.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1340.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1341.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1342.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1343.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1344.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1345.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1346.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1347.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1348.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1349.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1350.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1351.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1352.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1353.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1354.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1355.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1356.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1357.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1358.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1359.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1360.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1361.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1362.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1363.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1364.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1365.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1366.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1367.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1368.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1369.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1370.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1371.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1372.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1373.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1374.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1375.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1376.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1377.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1378.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1379.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1380.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1381.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1382.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1383.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1384.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1385.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1386.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1387.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1388.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1389.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1390.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1391.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1392.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1393.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1394.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1395.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1396.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	6 
1397.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1398.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1399.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
*1400.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 *
1401.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1402.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1403.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1404.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1405.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1406.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1407.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1408.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1409.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1410.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1411.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1412.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1413.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1414.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1415.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1416.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1417.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	6 
1418.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1419.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1420.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1421.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1422.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1423.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1424.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1425.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1426.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1427.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1428.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1429.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1430.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1431.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1432.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1433.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1434.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1435.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1436.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1437.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1438.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1439.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1440.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1441.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1442.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1443.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1444.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1445.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1446.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1447.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1448.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1449.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1450.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1451.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1452.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1453.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1454.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1455.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1456.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1457.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1458.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1459.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1460.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1461.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1462.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1463.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1464.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1465.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1466.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1467.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1468.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1469.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1470.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1471.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1472.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1473.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1474.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1475.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1476.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1477.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1478.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1479.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1480.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1481.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1482.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1483.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1484.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1485.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1486.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1487.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1488.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1489.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1490.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1491.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1492.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1493.	Camilla Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	5 
1494.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1495.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1496.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1497.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5 
1498.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1499.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
*1500.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 *
1501.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1502.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1503.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1504.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1505.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1506.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1507.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1508.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1509.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1510.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1511.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1512.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1513.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1514.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1515.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1516.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1517.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1518.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	4 
1519.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1520.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1521.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1522.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1523.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1524.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1525.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1526.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1527.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1528.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1529.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1530.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1531.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1532.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1533.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1534.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1535.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1536.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1537.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1538.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1539.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1540.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1541.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1542.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1543.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1544.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1545.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1546.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1547.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1548.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1549.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1550.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1551.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1552.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1553.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1554.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1555.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1556.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1557.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1558.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1559.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1560.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1561.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1562.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1563.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1564.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1565.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1566.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1567.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1568.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1569.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1570.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1571.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1572.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1573.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1574.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1575.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1576.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1577.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1578.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1579.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1580.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1581.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1582.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1583.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1584.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1585.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1586.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1587.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1588.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1589.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1590.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1591.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1592.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1593.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1594.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1595.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1596.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1597.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1598.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1599.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
*1600.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 *
1601.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1602.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1603.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1604.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1605.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1606.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1607.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1608.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1609.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1610.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1611.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1612.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1613.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1614.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1615.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1616.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1617.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1618.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1619.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1620.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1621.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1622.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1623.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1624.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1625.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1626.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1627.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1628.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1629.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1630.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1631.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1632.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1633.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1634.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1635.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1636.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1637.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1638.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1639.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1640.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1641.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1642.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1643.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1644.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1645.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1646.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1647.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1648.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1649.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1650.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1651.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1652.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1653.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1654.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1655.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1656.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1657.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1658.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1659.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1660.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1661.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1662.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1663.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1664.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1665.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1666.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1667.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1668.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1669.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1670.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1671.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1672.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1673.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1674.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1675.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1676.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1677.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1678.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1679.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1680.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1681.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1682.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1683.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1684.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1685.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1686.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1687.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1688.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1689.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1690.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1691.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1692.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1693.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1694.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1695.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1696.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1697.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1698.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	2 
1699.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
*1700.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 *
1701.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1702.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1703.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1704.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1705.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1706.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1707.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1708.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1709.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1710.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1711.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1712.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1713.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1714.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1715.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1716.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1717.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1718.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1719.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1720.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1721.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1722.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1723.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1724.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1725.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1726.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1727.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1728.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1729.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1730.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1731.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1732.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1733.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1734.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1735.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1736.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1737.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1738.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1739.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1740.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1741.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1742.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1743.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1744.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1745.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1746.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1747.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1748.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1749.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1750.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1751.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1752.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1753.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1754. Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1755.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1756.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1757.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1758.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1759.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1760.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1761.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1762.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1763.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1764.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1765.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1766.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1767.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1768.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1769.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1770.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1771.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1772.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1773.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1774.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1775.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1776.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1777.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1778.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1779.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1780.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1781.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1782.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1783.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 
1784.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1785.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1786.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1787.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1788.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1789.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1790.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1791.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1792.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1793.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1794.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1795.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1796.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1797.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1798.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1799.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
*1800.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 *
1801.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1802.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1803.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1804.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1805.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1806.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1807.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1808.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1809.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1810.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1811.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1812.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1813.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1814.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1815.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1816.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1817.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1818.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1819.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1820.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1821.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1822.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1823.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	1 
1824.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1825.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1826.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1827.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1828.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1829.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1830.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1831.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1832.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1833.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1834.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1835.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1836.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1837.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1838.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1839.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1840.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1841.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1842.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1843.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1844.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1845.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1846.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1847.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1848.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1849.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1850.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1851.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1852.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1853.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1854.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1855.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1856.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1857.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1858.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1859.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1860.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1861.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1862.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1863.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1864.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1865.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1866.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1867.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1868.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1869.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1870.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1871.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1872.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1873.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1874.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1875.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1876.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1877.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1878.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1879.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1880.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1881.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1882.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1883.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1884.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1885.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1886.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1887.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1888.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1889.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1890.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1891.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1892.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1893.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1894.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1895.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1896.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1897.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1898.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1899.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
*1900.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 *
1901.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1902.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1903.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2174
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1665
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1621
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1566
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1468
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1374
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1197
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1079
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1015

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3896
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3808
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2401
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1936
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1592
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1463
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1355
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2016)

Dezember Voting im Namen von Hehnii

1. Hayley Atwell 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2017)

Für Januar

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 
2. Emma Stone 


 

 

 
3. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
4. Natalie Portman 


 

 
5. Felicity Jones


 

 
6. Kate Beckinsale


 

 
7. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
8. Barbara Palvin 


 

 
9. Margot Robbie


 

 
10. Jennifer Lawrence


 

 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017

01 Taylor Swift
02 Lauren Mayberry
03 Lena Meyer-Landrut
04 Emma Watson
05 Kristen Stewart 
06 Lily Collins
07 Victoria Justice
08 Hailee Steinfeld 
09 Avril Lavigne
10 Selena Gomez
10 Jennifer Lawrence 
10 Joanna Levesque


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2017)

*Januar 2017 Voting:*

#01. Lena Gercke
#02. Magdalena Voigt
#03. Victoria Justice
#04. Veronika Klimovits
#05. Mila Kunis
#06. Jennifer Lawrence 
#07. Selena Gomez
#08. Janina Uhse
#09. Rachel Bilson
#10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
#10. Alina Merkau
#10, Angnes Zimmermann


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Jan. 2017)

_Voting Januar 2017_

1.) Victoria Justice 
2.) Lena Gercke 
3.) Isabel Edvardsson 
4.) Jennifer Lawrence 
5.) Katy Perry 
6.) Caroline Wozniacki 
7.) Selena Gomez 
8.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
9.) Britney Spears
10.) Venessa Blumhagen 
10.) Sabine Lisicki 
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Afefan (1 Jan. 2017)

1. Annemarie Carpendale
2. Aline von Drateln
3. Julia Görges
4. Maren Hammerschmidt
5. Funda Vanroy
6. Laura Dahlmeier
7. Jennifer Lawrence
8. Emma Watson
9. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Eva Imhof
10. Susanne Tockan
10. Rose Leslie


----------



## kamy (1 Jan. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Viviane Geppert	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Maria Voskania	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
*


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2017)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Janine Habeck
04. Felicity Jones
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Valentina Pahde
07. Daisy Ridley
08. Genevieve Morton
09. Willa Holland
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2017)

*Januar 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Sophie Turner*




 

 

*
4. Jennifer Lawrence 5. Jenna Dewan 6. Lea Michele*




 

 

 


*7. Jordana Brewster 8. Kirsten Dunst 9. Margot Robbie*




 

 

 


*10.
Charlize Theron - Emmy Rossum - Lily Collins*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart





2. Beth Behrs
3. Lily Collins
4. Melissa Benoist
5. Camila Cabello
6. Victoria Justice
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Anna Kendrick
9. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Miranda Kerr


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Jan. 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr allerseits :thumbup:

Mein Januar-Voting:

1 Sandra Thier
2 Laura Dünnwald
3 Jule Gölsdorf
4 Judith Rakers
5 Kamilla Senjo
6 Stephanie Meißner
7 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
8 Aline von Drateln
9 Birgit Klaus
10 Sabine Sauer
10 Ina Dietz
10 Laura Ludwig


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Jan. 2017)

*Januar 2017


1. Jena Malone

2. Hilary Duff

3. Elizabeth Gillies

4. Katherine Heigel 

5. Poppy Drayton

6. Kira Kosarin

7. Amy Schumer

8. Meg C. Steedle

9. Katja Woywood

10. Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## ManuN (1 Jan. 2017)

ich wünsche ein Gesundes Neues Jahr.

Januar 2017 

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Sandra Schneiders	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Elena Bruhn	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Anakin (1 Jan. 2017)

Frohes Neues, hier mein Januar Voting:

1. Veronika Klimovits 
2. Isabel Edvardsson 
3. Lena Gercke 
4. Helene Fischer 
5. Lejla-X (Schoen)
6. Georgia Jones 
7. Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie)
8. Alicia Vikander 
9. Kaylani Lei 
10. Marlene Lufen 
10. Alina Merkau 
10. Angelique Kerber


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Jan. 2017)

*Januar-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Doreen Seidel, D, 19.09.1985 in Chemnitz/D


 

5. Stefanie Giesinger


 

6. Lisa Mayer


 

7. Vanessa von der Forst


 

8. Katheryn Winnick


 

9. Melissa Benoist


 

10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## tino2003 (2 Jan. 2017)

Ich wünsche euch ein gesundes 2017! :thumbup:

Hier mein Januar:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## duda2 (3 Jan. 2017)

Januar

1. Emilia Clarke





2. Zara Larsson





3. Victoria Justice





4. Nadine Menz





5. Lauren Jauregui





6. Alicia Vikander





7. Sophie Turner





8. Alessia Cara





9. Helene Fischer





10. Melanie Leupolz


----------



## Walt (5 Jan. 2017)

Hier ist Walt's erstes Voting im Jahr 2017:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Felicitas Woll





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





5. Nadine Menz





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





7. Nora Koppen





8. Jeanette Biedermann





9. Sarah Bogen





10. Valea Scalabrino


----------



## benedikt (5 Jan. 2017)

Mein Januar Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Gintare Sudziute
04. Luisa Hartema
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Hailey Baldwin
07. Irina Shaik
08. Gigi Hadid
09. Bella Hadid
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Julie Henderson
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## tort3 (5 Jan. 2017)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut


 

2. Tanja Tischewitsch


 

3. Sarah Lombardi


 

4.Angelina Heger


 

5. Janina Uhse




6. Stefanie Giesinger


 

7. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel


 

8. Sylvie Meis


 

9. Joelina Drews


 

10. Taylor Swift


----------



## hsvmann (5 Jan. 2017)

*Happy New Year

01 / 17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Nina Dobrev	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## maggi77 (6 Jan. 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Joelina Drews
3. Angela Karpova
4. Bianca Gascoigne
5. Lauren Pope
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Joanna Krupa
8. Maria Hering (a.k.a. Maria Yotta, MaryBody1)
9. Adrianne Curry
10.Katie Price


----------



## dabi (7 Jan. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Adriana Lima
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Heidi Klum
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## congo64 (8 Jan. 2017)

*Ich wünsche erst einmal ein Gesundes Neues Jahr und vor allem wünsche ich Gesundheit( aus mehreren aktuellen Anlässen )*

*und dann auf ins Neue Votingjahr .......*

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Nina Dobrev


----------



## congo64 (8 Jan. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.01.2017 11:20*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3945 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3855 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2450 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2188 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1959 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1675 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1625 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1593 
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1592 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1472 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1472 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1410 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1368 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
18.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1225 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1223 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1144 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1085 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1028 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1007 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	971 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	961 
26.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	894 
27.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	876 
29.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	874 
30.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
31.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	861 
33.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	854 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	850 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	791 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	742 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	719 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	701 
40.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	697 
41.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	693 
42.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	690 
43.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	689 
44.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	688 
45.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	683 
46.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
47.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	680 
48.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	679 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	668 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	659 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	648 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	648 
53.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	620 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	607 
56.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	570 
58.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	568 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	567 
60.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	560 
61.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
62.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	550 
63.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	540 
65.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	540 
66.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
67.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
68.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/GB,	516 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	506 
70.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
71.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	502 
72.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	499 
74.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	494 
75.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	486 
76.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
77.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
78.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
79.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
80.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	471 
81.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	471 
82.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	467 
83.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	466 
84.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	454 
85.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	454 
86.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	453 
87.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	445 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	435 
90.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
91.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	423 
93.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	413 
94.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
95.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
96.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	405 
97.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
98.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
99.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
*100.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	395 *
101.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	395 
102.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
103.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	387 
105.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	387 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	386 
107.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	382 
108.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	380 
109.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	378 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	376 
111.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	376 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	369 
113.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	364 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	358 
116.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	352 
117.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	349 
118.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 348 
119.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	344 
120.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
121.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	337 
122.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	336 
123.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	332 
125.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
126.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	326 
127.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
128.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	324 
129.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
130.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	324 
131.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
132.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
133.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	318 
134.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
135.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	314 
136.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
137.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	301 
138.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
139.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
140.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	296 
141.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	296 
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	294 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	294 
144.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
145.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
146.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	289 
147.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
148.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
149.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	287 
150.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
151.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	286 
153.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
154.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	283 
155.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	282 
156.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	279 
157.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
158.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
159.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	275 
160.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
161.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	272 
162.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
163.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	270 
164.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
165.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
166.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
167.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	267 
168.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
169.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	264 
170.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	263 
171.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
172.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
173.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	257 
174.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
175.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	252 
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	251 
179.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
180.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	247 
181.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	245 
182.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
183.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
184.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	239 
185.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	238 
186.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	237 
187.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
188.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
189.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	233 
190.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
191.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	232 
192.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	232 
193.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
194.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
195.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	218 
196.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
197.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	216 
198.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	215 
199.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
*200.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 *
201.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
202.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
203.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
204.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
205.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	209 
206.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
207.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
208.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	206 
209.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	205 
210.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	204 
211.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
212.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	199 
213.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	199 
214.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	198 
215.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
216.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
217.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
218.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	193 
219.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	192 
220.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	189 
221.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
222.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	187 
223.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	186 
224.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	186 
225.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
226.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	185 
227.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	185 
228.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
229.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
230.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	183 
231.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	183 
232.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	183 
233.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	181 
234.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
235.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
236.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
237.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	178 
238.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	178 
239.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
240.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	177 
241.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	177 
242.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
243.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	177 
244.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	177 
245.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
246.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
247.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
248.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	176 
249.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	175 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
251.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	175 
252.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
253.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
254.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
255.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
256.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
257.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
258.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	172 
259.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
260.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	170 
261.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
262.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	168 
263.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
264.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
265.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
266.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
267.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	165 
268.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
269.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	162 
270.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
271.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	160 
272.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
273.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
274.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
275.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	159 
276.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	159 
277.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
278.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
279.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	153 
280.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	153 
281.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	153 
282.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
283.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	152 
284.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	151 
285.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
286.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
287.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
288.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
289.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
290.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
291.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
292.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	146 
293.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
294.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	144 
295.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	144 
296.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
297.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
298.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
*300.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 *
301.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
302.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
303.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	139 
304.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	138 
305.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
306.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
307.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
308.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	137 
309.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	136 
310.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
311.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	134 
312.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	133 
313.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
314.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
315.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
316.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
317.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
318.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	128 
319.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
320.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
321.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
322.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
323.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
324.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	124 
325.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	124 
326.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
327.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
328.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
329.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
330.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	118 
331.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
332.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
333.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
334.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
335.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
336.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	117 
337.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
338.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
339.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
340.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
341.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
342.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
343.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
344.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
345.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
346.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	112 
347.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
348.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	111 
349.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
350.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
351.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	109 
352.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	109 
353.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	109 
354.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
355.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
356.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
357.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
358.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	106 
359.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
360.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	104 
361.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
362.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
363.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	104 
364.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
365.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
366.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
367.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
368.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
369.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
370.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
371.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
372.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
373.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
374.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
375.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
376.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
377.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
378.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
379.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
380.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
381.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
382.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
383.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	93 
384.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
385.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
386.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	92 
387.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
388.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	91 
389.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
390.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	90 
391.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
392.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
393.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
394.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
395.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
396.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
397.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
398.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	88 
399.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
*400.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 *
401.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
402.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
403.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	86 
404.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
405.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
406.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
407.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	85 
408.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
409.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
410.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
411.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	83 
412.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
413.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	83 
414.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	83 
415.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	82 
416.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
417.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	82 
418.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
419.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
420.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	82 
421.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
422.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	82 
423.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
424.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
425.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
426.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
427.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	80 
428.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
429.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
430.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
431.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
432.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
433.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
434.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	76 
435.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
436.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
437.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
438.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
439.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
440.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
441.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	75 
442.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
443.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
444.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	73 
445.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
446.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
447.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
448.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
449.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
450.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
451.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
452.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
453.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
454.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
455.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
456.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	70 
457.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	70 
458.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
459.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
460.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
461.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
462.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
463.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	68 
464.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
465.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
466.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
467.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
468.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
469.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
470.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
471.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
472.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
473.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
474.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
475.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
476.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	63 
477.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
478.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
479.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
480.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	62 
481.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	62 
482.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
483.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
484.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
485.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
486.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	59 
487.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	59 
488.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
489.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
490.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
491.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
492.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
493.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
494.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
495.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	59 
496.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
497.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
498.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	58 
499.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
*500.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	57 *
501.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
502.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
503.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
504.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
505.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
506.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
507.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
508.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
509.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
510.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
511.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
512.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	55 
513.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
514.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
515.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
516.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	54 
517.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
518.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
519.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
520.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
521.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
522.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	53 
523.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
524.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
525.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
526.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	53 
527.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
528.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
529.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	52 
530.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
531.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
532.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	52 
533.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
534.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
535.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
536.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
537.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
538.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
539.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	51 
540.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
541.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
542.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
543.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
544.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
545.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
546.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
547.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	49 
548.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
549.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
550.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	49 
551.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
552.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	48 
553.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
554.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
555.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
556.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
557.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
558.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
559.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
560.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	47 
561.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
562.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
563.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	46 
564.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
565.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
566.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
567.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
568.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	45 
569.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
570.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
571.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
572.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
573.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
574.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
575.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
576.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
577.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	44 
578.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
579.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
580.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
581.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
582.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
583.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
584.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
585.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
586.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	42 
587.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
588.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
589.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
590.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
591.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	41 
592.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	41 
593.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
594.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
595.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
596.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
597.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
598.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
599.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
*600.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 *
601.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
602.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
603.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
604.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	39 
605.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
606.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
607.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
608.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
609.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
610.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
611.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
612.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
613.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
614.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
615.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
616.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
617.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
618.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
619.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
620.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
621.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
622.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
623.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
624.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
625.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
626.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	37 
627.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
628.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
629.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
630.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
631.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
632.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
633.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
634.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
635.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
636.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
637.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
638.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	35 
639.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
640.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
641.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
642.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
643.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
644.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	34 
645.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
646.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
647.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
648.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
649.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
650.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
651.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
652.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
653.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
654.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
655.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
656.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
657.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
658.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	33 
659.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
660.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
661.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
662.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	33 
663.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
664.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
665.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
666.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
667.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
668.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
669.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
670.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	32 
671.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
672.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
673.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
674.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
675.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
676.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
677.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
678.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
679.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
680.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
681.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
682.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
683.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
684.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
685.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
686.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
687.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
688.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
689.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
690.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
691.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
692.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
693.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
694.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
695.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
696.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
697.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
698.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	29 
699.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
*700.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 *
701.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
702.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
703.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
704.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
705.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
706.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
707.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
708.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
709.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
710.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
711.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
712.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
713.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
714.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
715.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
716.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	27 
717.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
718.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
719.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
720.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
721.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	27 
722.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
723.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
724.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
725.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
726.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
727.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
728.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
729.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
730.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	26 
731.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
732.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
733.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
734.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	26 
735.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
736.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
737.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
738.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
739.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
740.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
741.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
742.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
743.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
744.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
745.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
746.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
747.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
748.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
749.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
750.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
751.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
752.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	25 
753.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
754.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
755.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
756.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
757.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
758.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
759.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
760.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
761.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
762.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
763.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
764.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	23 
765.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
766.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	23 
767.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
768.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
769.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
770.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
771.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	23 
772.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
773.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
774.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
775.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
776.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
777.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
778.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
779.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
780.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
781.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
782.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
783.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
784.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
785.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
786.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
787.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
788.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
789.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
790.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
791.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
792.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
793.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
794.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
795.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
796.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
797.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
798.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
799.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
*800.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 *
801.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	21 
802.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
803.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
804.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
805.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
806.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
807.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
808.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
809.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
810.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
811.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
812.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
813.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
814.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
815.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
816.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
817.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
818.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
819.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
820.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
821.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
822.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
823.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
824.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
825.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
826.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
827.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
828.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
829.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
830.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
831.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
832.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
833.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
834.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
835.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
836.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
837.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
838.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
839.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
840.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
841.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
842.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
843.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
844.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
845.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
846.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
847.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
848.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
849.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
850.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	19 
851.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
852.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
853.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	19 
854.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
855.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
856.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
857.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
858.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
859.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
860.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
861.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
862.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
863.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
864.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
865.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
866.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
867.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
868.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	18 
869.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
870.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
871.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
872.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
873.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
874.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
875.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
876.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
877.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
878.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
879.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
880.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
881.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
882.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
883.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
884.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
885.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
886.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
887.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
888.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
889.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
890.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
891.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
892.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
893.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
894.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
895.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
896.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
897.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
898.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
899.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
*900.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 *
901.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
902.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
903.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
904.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
905.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	16 
906.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
907.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
908.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
909.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
910.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
911.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
912.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
913.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
914.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
915.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
916.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
917.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
918.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
919.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
920.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
921.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
922.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
923.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
924.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
925.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
926.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
927.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
928.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
929.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
930.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
931.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
932.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
933.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
934.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
935.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
936.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	15 
937.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
938.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
939.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
940.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	15 
941.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
942.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
943.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
944.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	15 
945.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
946.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
947.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	15 
948.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
949.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
950.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
951.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
952.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
953.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
954.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
955.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
956.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	14 
957.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
958.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
959.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
960.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
961.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
962.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
963.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
964.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
965.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
966.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
967.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
968.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
969.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
970.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
971.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
972.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
973.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
974.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
975.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
976.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
977.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
978.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
979.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
980.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
981.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
982.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
983.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
984.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
985.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
986.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
987.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
988.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
989.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
990.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
991.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
992.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
993.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
994.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
995.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
996.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
997.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
998.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
999.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
*1000.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 *
1001.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
1002.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1003.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1004.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1005.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1006.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1007.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1008.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1009.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1010.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1011.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1012.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1013.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1014.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1015.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1016.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1017.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1018.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1019.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1020.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1021.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1022.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1023.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1024.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	12 
1025.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1026.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1027.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1028.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1029.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1030.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1031.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1032.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1033.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1034.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1035.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1036.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1037.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1038.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1039.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1040.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1041.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1042.	Camilla Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	11 
1043.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1044.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1045.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1046.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1047.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1048.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1049.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1050.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1051.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1052.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1053.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1054.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1055.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1056.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1057.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1058.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1059.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1060.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1061.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1062.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1063.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1064.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1065.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1066.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1067.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1068.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1069.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1070.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1071.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1072.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1073.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	10 
1074.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1075.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1076.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1077.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1078.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1079.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1080.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1081.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1082.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1083.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1084.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1085.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1086.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1087.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1088.	Claire Danes, USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1089.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1090.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1091.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1092.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1093.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	10 
1094.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1095.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1096.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1097.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1098.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1099.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
*1100.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 *
1101.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1102.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1103.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1104.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1105.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1106.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1107.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1108.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1109.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1110.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1111.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1112.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1113.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1114.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1115.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1116.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1117.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1118.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1119.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1120.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1121.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1122.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1123.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1124.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1125.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1126.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1127.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1128.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1129.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1130.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1131.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1132.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	9 
1133.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1134.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1135.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1136.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1137.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1138.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1139.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1140.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1141.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1142.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1143.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1144.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1145.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1146.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1147.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1148.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1149.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1150.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1151.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1152.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1153.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1154.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1155.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1156.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1157.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1158.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1159.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	9 
1160.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1161.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1162.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1163.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1164.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1165.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1166.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1167.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1168.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1169.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1170.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1171.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1172.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1173.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1174.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1175.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1176.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1177.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1178.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1179.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1180.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1181.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1182.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1183.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1184.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1185.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1186.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1187.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1188.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1189.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1190.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1191.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9 
1192.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1193.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1194.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1195.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1196.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1197.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1198.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1199.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
*1200.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 *
1201.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1202.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1203.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1204.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1205.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1206.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1207.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1208.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1209.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1210.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1211.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1212.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1213.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1214.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1215.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1216.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1217.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1218.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	9 
1219.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1220.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1221.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1222.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1223.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1224.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1225.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1226.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1227.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1228.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1229.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1230.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1231.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1232.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1233.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1234.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1235.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1236.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1237.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1238.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1239.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1240.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1241.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1242.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1243.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1244.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1245.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1246.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1247.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1248.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1249.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1250.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1251.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1252.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1253.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1254.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1255.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1256.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1257.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1258.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1259.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1260.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1261.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1262.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1263.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1264.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1265.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1266.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1267.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1268.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1269.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1270.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1271.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1272.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1273.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1274.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1275.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1276.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1277.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1278.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1279.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1280.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1281.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1282.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1283.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1284.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1285.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1286.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1287.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1288.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1289.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1290.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1291.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1292.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1293.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1294.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1295.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1296.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1297.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1298.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1299.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
*1300.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 *
1301.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1302.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	7 
1303.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1304.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1305.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1306.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1307.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1308.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1309.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1310.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1311.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1312.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1313.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1314.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1315.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1316.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1317.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1318.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1319.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1320.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1321.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1322.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1323.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1324.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1325.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1326.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1327.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1328.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1329.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1330.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1331.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1332.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1333.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1334.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1335.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1336.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1337.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1338.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1339.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1340.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1341.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1342.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1343.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1344.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1345.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1346.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1347.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1348.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1349.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1350.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1351.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1352.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1353.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1354.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1355.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1356.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1357.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1358.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1359.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1360.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1361.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1362.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1363.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1364.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1365.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1366.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1367.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1368.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1369.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1370.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1371.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1372.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1373.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1374.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1375.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1376.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1377.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1378.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1379.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1380.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1381.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1382.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1383.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1384.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1385.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1386.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1387.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1388.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1389.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1390.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1391.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1392.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1393.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1394.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1395.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1396.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1397.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1398.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1399.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
*1400.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 *
1401.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1402.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1403.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1404.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1405.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1406.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1407.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1408.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1409.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1410.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1411.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1412.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1413.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1414.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1415.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1416.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1417.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1418.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1419.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1420.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1421.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1422.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1423.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1424.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1425.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1426.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1427.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1428.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1429.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1430.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1431.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1432.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1433.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1434.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1435.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1436.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1437.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1438.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1439.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1440.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1441.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1442.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1443.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1444.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1445.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1446.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1447.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1448.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1449.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1450.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1451.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1452.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1453.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1454.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	5 
1455.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1456.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1457.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1458.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1459.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1460.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1461.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1462.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1463.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1464.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	5 
1465.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1466.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1467.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1468.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1469.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1470.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1471.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1472.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1473.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1474.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1475.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1476.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1477.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1478.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1479.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1480.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1481.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1482.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1483.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1484.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1485.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1486.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1487.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1488.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1489.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1490.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1491.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1492.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1493.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1494.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1495.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1496.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1497.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1498.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1499.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
*1500.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 *
1501.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1502.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1503.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1504.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1505.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1506.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1507.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1508.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1509.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1510.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1511.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1512.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1513.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1514.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1515.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1516.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1517.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1518.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1519.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1520.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1521.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1522.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1523.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1524.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1525.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1526.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1527.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1528.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1529.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1530.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1531.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1532.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1533.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1534.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1535.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1536.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1537.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1538.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1539.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1540.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1541.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1542.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1543.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1544.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1545.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1546.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1547.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1548.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1549.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1550.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1551.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1552.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1553.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1554.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1555.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1556.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE, 18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1557.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1558.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1559.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1560.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1561.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1562.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1563.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1564.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1565.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1566.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1567.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1568.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1569.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1570.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1571.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1572.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1573.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1574.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1575.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1576.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1577.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1578.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1579.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1580.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1581.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1582.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1583.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1584.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1585.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1586.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1587.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1588.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1589.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1590.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1591.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1592.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1593.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1594.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	4 
1595.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1596.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1597.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1598.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1599.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
*1600.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 *
1601.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1602.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1603.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1604.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1605.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1606.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1607.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1608.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1609.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1610.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1611.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1612.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1613.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1614.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1615.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1616.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1617.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1618.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1619.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1620.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1621.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1622.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1623.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1624.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1625.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1626.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1627.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1628.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1629.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1630.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1631.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1632.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1633.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1634.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1635.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1636.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1637.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1638.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1639.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1640.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1641.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1642.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1643.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1644.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1645.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1646.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1647.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1648.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1649.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1650.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1651.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1652.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1653.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1654.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1655.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1656.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1657.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1658.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1659.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1660.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1661.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1662.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1663.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1664.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1665.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1666.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1667.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1668.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1669.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1670.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1671.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1672.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1673.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1674.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1675.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1676.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1677.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1678.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1679.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1680.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1681.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1682.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1683.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1684.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1685.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1686.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1687.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1688.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1689.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1690.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1691.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1692.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1693.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1694.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1695.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1696.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1697.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1698.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1699.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
*1700.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 *
1701.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1702.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1703.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1704.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1705.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1706.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1707.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1708.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1709.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1710.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1711.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1712.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1713.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1714.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1715.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1716.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1717.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1718.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1719.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1720.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1721.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1722.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1723.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1724.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1725.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1726.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1727.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1728.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1729.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1730.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1731.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1732.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1733.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1734.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1735.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1736.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1737.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1738.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1739.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1740.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1741.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1742.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1743.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1744.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1745.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1746.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1747.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1748.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1749.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1750.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1751.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1752.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1753.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1754.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1755.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1756.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1757.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA, 02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1758.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1759.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1760.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	2 
1761.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1762.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1763.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1764.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1765.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1766.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1767.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1768.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1769.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1770.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1771.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1772.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1773.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1774.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1775.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1776.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1777.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1778.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1779.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1780.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1781.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1782.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1783.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1784.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1785.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1786.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1787.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1788.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1789.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1790.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1791.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1792.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1793.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1794.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1795.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1796.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1797.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1798.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1799.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
*1800.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 *
1801.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1802.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1803.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1804.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1805.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1806.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1807.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1808.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1809.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1810.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1811.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1812.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1813.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1814.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1815.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1816.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1817.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1818.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1819.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1820.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1821.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1822.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1823.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1824. Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1825.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1826.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1827.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1828.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1829.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1830.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1831.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1832.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1833.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1834.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1835.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1836.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1837.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1838.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1839.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1840.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1841.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1842.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1843.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1844.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1845.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1846.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1847.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1848.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1849.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1850.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1851.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1852.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1853.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1854.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1855.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1856.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1857.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1858.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1859.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1860.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1861.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1862.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1863.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1864.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1865.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1866.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1867.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1868.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1869.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1870.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1871.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1872.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1873.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1874.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1875.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1876.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1877.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1878.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1879.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1880.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1881.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1882.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1883.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1884.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1885.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1886.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1887.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1888.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1889.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1890.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1891.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1892.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1893.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1894.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1895.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1896.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1897.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1898.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1899.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
*1900.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	1 *
1901.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1902.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1903.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1904.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1905.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1906.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1907.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1908.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2188
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1675
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1625
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1592
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1472
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1410
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1225
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1085
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1028

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3945
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3855
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2450
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1959
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1593
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1472
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1368
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (15 Jan. 2017)

*Januar 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## gaertner23 (20 Jan. 2017)

Mein Januar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Susanne Tockan
4.) Anja Heyde
5.) Susanne Kronzucker
6.) Annette Betz
7.) Annett Möller
8.) Bettina Cramer
9.) Susi Brandt
10.) Maira Rothe und Anita Hofmann


----------



## Ralf1972 (23 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Jennifer Knäble
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Magdalena Neuner
7.	Catherine Mountbatten
8.	Julia Koschitz
9.	Judith Rakers
10.	Carolin Kebekus


----------



## taurus79 (23 Jan. 2017)

Hier meine Januar-Wertung:

1. Laura Wontorra
2. Annett Möller
3. Ruth Hoffmann
4. Judith Rakers
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Anna Kraft
8. Kamilla Senjo
9. Kay Sölve Richter
10. Stephanie Puls


----------



## sherp (26 Jan. 2017)

1. Jessica Alba
2. Vanessa Marcil
3. Jennifer Lawrenc
4. Jennifer Love Hewitt
5. Eva Mendes
6. Emely Blunt
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Pamela Anderson
9. Silvy Meiss
10. Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## StefanKa (27 Jan. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Jeanette Biedermann






3. Juliane Seyfarth





4. Iris Mareike Stehen






5. Nora Koppen





6.Sarah Bogen






7. Anneke Dürkopp






8. Kathy Weber





9. Diane Willems





10. Tatjana Kästel


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Don Sven (27 Jan. 2017)

Meine Stimmen im Januar 2017 gehen an:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alexandra Maria Lara





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Jessica Ginkel





5. Theresa Underberg





6. Susan Hoecke





7. Dorothee Bär






8. Katrin Albsteiger





9. Yvonne Catterfeld





10. Astrid Wallmann


----------



## tvgirlslover (27 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017


1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Katja Burkard
4. Karen Heinrichs
5. Andrea Kiewel
6. Kate Middleton
7. Stefanie Hertel
8. Laura Wontorra
9. Caren Miosga
10. Manuela Schwesig


----------



## Cav (27 Jan. 2017)

Mein Ranking für Januar 2017

1. Jordana Brewster




2. Lena Gercke


 

3. Alicia Vikander


 

4. Janina Uhse


 

5. Sara Sampaio


 

6. Irina Shayk


 

7. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

8. Laura Wontorra


 

9. Constance Zimmer (Geboren: 11.10.1970 in Seattle, Washington)


 

10. Rachael Taylor


 

10. Mónica Cruz




10. Kelly Rohrbach


​


----------



## Devilfish (31 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Miley Cyrus


 

4. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

5. Victoria Justice


 

6. Selena Gomez


 

7. Taylor Swift


 

8. Hilary Duff


 

9. Ashley Tisdale


 

10. Hayley Williams
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10. Vanessa Hudgens


 

 

 ​


----------



## pofgo (31 Jan. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## NEF (31 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Jessica Alba	
3. Chloe Bennet	
4. Olivia Wilde	
5. Kelli Berglund	
6. Mila Kunis	
7. Megan Fox	
8. Sara Sampaio	
9. Ariana Grande	
10.Bella Thorne


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2017)

Januar 2016


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Shay Mitchell
Michelle Hunziker
Victoria Justice
Julianne Hough


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2017)

(Noch) Nix Neues im neuen Jahr 

*01. Diane Kruger*





*02. Sarah Gadon*





*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Ilse DeLange*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*



 

*07. Saoirse Ronan*





*08. Lily James*





*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Suki Waterhouse*


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2017)

Hier meine Januarwertung 2017:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Claire Holt​


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.01.2017 21:02*
*

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3973
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3884
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2450*

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2194 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1966 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1675 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1643 
8.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1593 
9.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1592 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1547 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1492 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1489 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1418 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1368 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
18.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1240 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1223 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1151 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1085 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1030 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1011 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	971 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	970 
26.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	899 
27.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	893 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	881 
29.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
30.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
31.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
32.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	864 
33.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	861 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	859 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	797 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	745 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	723 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	706 
40.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	698 
41.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	697 
42.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	695 
43.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	693 
44.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	690 
45.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	688 
46.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	684 
47.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
48.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	679 
49.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	668 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	659 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	650 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	648 
53.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	624 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	607 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	575 
57.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
58.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	570 
59.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	568 
60.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	560 
61.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	560 
62.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
63.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	540 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	540 
66.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
67.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	526 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	506 
70.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
71.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	504 
72.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	504 
73.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
74.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	499 
75.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	496 
76.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
77.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	480 
78.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
79.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	476 
80.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
81.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
82.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	471 
83.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	466 
84.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	464 
85.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	464 
86.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	453 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	452 
88.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	435 
90.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
91.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	423 
93.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	413 
94.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
95.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	409 
96.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
97.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
98.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
99.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	401 
*100.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 *
101.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
102.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	395 
103.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
104.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	388 
106.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	386 
108.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	382 
109.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	381 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	377 
111.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	376 
112.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	376 
113.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	367 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	358 
116.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	353 
117.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	349 
118.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 348 
119.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	344 
120.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	338 
121.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	337 
123.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	336 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	332 
125.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
126.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	332 
127.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
128.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	326 
129.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
130.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	324 
131.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
132.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
133.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
134.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
135.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	314 
136.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	307 
137.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	301 
139.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
140.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
141.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	297 
142.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
143.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	296 
144.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	296 
145.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	294 
146.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
147.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
148.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
149.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
150.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
151.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	287 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	286 
153.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
154.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
155.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	282 
156.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
157.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	279 
158.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	278 
159.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
160.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	275 
161.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
162.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	272 
163.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	270 
165.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
166.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
167.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
168.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
169.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	265 
170.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	264 
171.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	263 
172.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
173.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
174.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
177.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	253 
178.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	251 
179.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	251 
180.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
181.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	246 
182.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	245 
183.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
184.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	245 
185.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	243 
186.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
187.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	238 
188.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	238 
189.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	238 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
191.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
192.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
193.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
194.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
195.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	220 
196.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
197.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	216 
198.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	215 
199.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
200.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214	 
201.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
202.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
203.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
204.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
205.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	209 
206.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
207.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
208.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	208 
209.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	206 
210.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
211.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
212.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	204 
213.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
214.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	201 
215.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	199 
216.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
217.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
218.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
219.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	192 
220.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	192 
221.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	189 
222.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
223.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	188 
224.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	187 
225.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	187 
226.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
227.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	186 
228.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	186 
229.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	185 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	185 
231.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	183 
233.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
234.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	182 
235.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	181 
236.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
237.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
238.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	179 
239.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	178 
240.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
241.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	178 
242.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	178 
243.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	178 
244.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
245.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
246.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	177 
247.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	177 
248.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
249.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
250.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
251.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	175 
252.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
253.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	175 
254.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
255.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
256.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
257.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
258.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
259.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
260.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
261.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
262.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	168 
263.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	167 
264.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
265.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
266.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
267.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	165 
268.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
269.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
270.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	162 
271.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
272.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
274.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	160 
275.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	159 
276.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	159 
277.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	157 
278.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
279.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
280.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	153 
281.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	153 
282.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	153 
283.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	152 
284.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
285.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
286.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
287.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
288.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
289.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
290.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
291.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
292.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	146 
293.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
294.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
295.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	144 
296.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	144 
297.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
298.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
299.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
*300.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	142 *
301.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	141 
302.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
303.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
304.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	139 
305.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
306.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
307.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	138 
308.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	138 
309.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	137 
310.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
311.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	136 
312.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	134 
313.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
314.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
315.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
316.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
317.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
318.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
319.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
320.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
321.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
322.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	127 
323.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
324.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	124 
325.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
326.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	124 
327.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
328.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
329.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
330.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
331.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
332.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
333.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
334.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
335.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
336.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
337.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	117 
338.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
339.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	117 
340.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
341.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
342.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
343.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
344.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	113 
345.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
346.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
347.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	112 
348.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
349.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
350.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
351.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	111 
352.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	111 
353.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	111 
354.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
355.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
356.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
357.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
358.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
359.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
360.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
361.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
362.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
363.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
364.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
365.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
366.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
367.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
368.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
369.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
370.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
371.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
372.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
373.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
374.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
375.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
376.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
377.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
378.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
379.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
380.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
381.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	93 
382.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
383.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
384.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	92 
385.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
386.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
387.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
388.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	91 
389.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	91 
390.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
391.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	91 
392.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
393.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
394.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
395.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	90 
396.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
397.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	89 
398.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	88 
399.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
*400.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 *
401.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
402.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	87 
403.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
404.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
405.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	86 
406.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	86 
407.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
408.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
409.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
410.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	85 
411.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
412.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
413.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
414.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
415.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	83 
416.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
417.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
418.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
419.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	82 
420.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
421.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
422.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
423.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	82 
424.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
425.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	81 
426.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
427.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
428.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
429.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
430.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
431.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
432.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
433.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
434.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	78 
435.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
436.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
437.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
438.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
439.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
440.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
441.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
442.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
443.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
444.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
445.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
446.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
447.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
448.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
449.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
450.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	72 
451.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
452.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
453.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
454.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	71 
455.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	70 
456.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
457.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	70 
458.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
459.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
460.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
461.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
462.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
463.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
464.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
465.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
466.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
467.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	68 
468.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
469.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
470.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
471.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
472.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
473.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
474.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
475.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
476.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
477.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
478.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	63 
479.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	62 
481.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	62 
482.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
483.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
484.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
485.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
486.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
487.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
488.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	59 
489.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
490.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
491.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
492.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
493.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
494.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
495.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
496.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	59 
497.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	58 
498.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
499.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
*500.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 *
501.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	57 
502.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	57 
503.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
504.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
505.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
506.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
507.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
508.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
509.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	55 
510.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
511.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
512.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
513.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
514.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	54 
515.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
516.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	54 
517.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
518.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
519.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
520.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
521.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
522.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
523.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
524.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	53 
525.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
526.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	53 
527.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
528.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
529.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
530.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
531.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
532.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
533.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
534.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
535.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	52 
536.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
537.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
538.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	52 
539.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
540.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
541.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	51 
542.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
543.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
544.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
545.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
546.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
547.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
548.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
549.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
550.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
551.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
552.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
553.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
554.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
555.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
556.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	48 
557.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
558.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	47 
559.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
560.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
561.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
562.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
563.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
564.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
565.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
566.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
567.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
568.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
569.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	45 
570.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
571.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
572.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
573.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
574.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
575.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
576.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
577.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	44 
578.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
579.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
580.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
581.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
582.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
583.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
584.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
585.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
586.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
587.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
588.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
589.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
590.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
591.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	42 
592.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	42 
593.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
594.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
595.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
596.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	40 
597.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
598.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
599.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
*600.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 *
601.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	40 
602.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
603.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
604.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
605.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
606.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
607.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
608.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
609.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
610.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
611.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
612.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
613.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	38 
614.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
615.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
616.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
617.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
618.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
619.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
620.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
621.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
622.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
623.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
624.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
625.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
626.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
627.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
628.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
629.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
630.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
631.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
632.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
633.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
634.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
635.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
636.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
637.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
638.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
639.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
640.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
641.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
642.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
643.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
644.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	35 
645.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
646.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
647.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
648.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
649.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
650.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
651.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
652.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
653.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
654.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	34 
655.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
656.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	33 
657.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
658.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
659.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
660.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
661.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
662.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	33 
663.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
664.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
665.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
666.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
667.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
668.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
669.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
670.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
671.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
672.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
673.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
674.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
675.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
676.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
677.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
678.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
679.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
680.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
681.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	31 
682.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
683.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
684.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
685.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
686.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
687.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
688.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
689.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
690.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
691.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
692.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
693.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
694.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
695.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
696.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
697.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	29 
698.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
699.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
*700.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 *
701.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
702.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
703.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
704.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
705.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
706.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
707.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
708.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	28 
709.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
710.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
711.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
712.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
713.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
714.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
715.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	28 
716.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
717.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
718.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
719.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
720.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
721.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
722.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
723.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
724.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
725.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
726.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
727.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
728.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
729.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
730.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	26 
731.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
732.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
733.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
734.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	26 
735.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
736.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
737.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
738.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
739.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
740.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	25 
741.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
742.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
743.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
744.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
745.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
746.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
747.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
748.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
749.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
750.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
751.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
752.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
753.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
754.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
755.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
756.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
757.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
758.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
759.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
760.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
761.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
762.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
763.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
764.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
765.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
766.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
767.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
768.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
769.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
770.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
771.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
772.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
773.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
774.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
775.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	23 
776.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
777.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
778.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
779.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
780.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
781.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
782.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
783.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
784.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
785.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
786.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
787.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
788.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
789.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
790.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	22 
791.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
792.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
793.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
794.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
795.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
796.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
797.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
798.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
799.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
*800.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 *
801.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
802.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	21 
803.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
804.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
805.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
806.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
807.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
808.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
809.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
810.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
811.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
812.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
813.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
814.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
815.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
816.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
817.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
818.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	21 
819.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
820.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
821.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
822.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
823.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
824.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
825.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
826.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
827.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
828.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
829.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
830.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
831.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
832.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
833.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
834.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
835.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
836.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
837.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	19 
838.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
839.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
840.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
841.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
842.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
843.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
844.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
845.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
846.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
847.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
848.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
849.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
850.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
851.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
852.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
853.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
854.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
855.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
856.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
857.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
858.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
859.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
860.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
861.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	18 
862.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
863.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
864.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
865.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	18 
866.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
867.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
868.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
869.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
870.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
871.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
872.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
873.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	18 
874.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
875.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
876.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
877.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
878.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
879.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
880.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
881.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
882.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
883.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
884.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
885.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
886.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
887.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
888.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
889.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
890.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
891.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
892.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
893.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
894.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
895.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
896.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
897.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
898.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
899.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
*900.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 *
901.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
902.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
903.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
904.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
905.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
906.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
907.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
908.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
909.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
910.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
911.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	16 
912.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
913.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
914.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
915.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
916.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
917.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
918.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
919.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
920.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
921.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
922.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
923.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
924.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
925.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	15 
926.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
927.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
928.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	15 
929.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
930.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	15 
931.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
932.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
933.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
934.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
935.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
936.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	15 
937.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
938.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
939.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
940.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
941.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
942.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
943.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
944.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
945.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
946.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
947.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
948.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
949.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
950.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
951.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
952.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
953.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
954.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
955.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
956.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
957.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
958.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
959.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
960.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
961.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
962.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
963.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
964.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
965.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
966.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
967.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
968.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
969.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
970.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
971.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
972.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
973.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
974.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
975.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
976.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
977.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
978.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
979.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
980.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
981.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
982.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
983.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
984.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
985.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
986.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
987.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
988.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
989.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
990.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
991.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
992.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
993.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
994.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
995.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
996.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
997.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
998.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
999.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
*1000.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 *
1001.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1002.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1003.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1004.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1005.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1006.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1007.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1008.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1009.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1010.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1011.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1012.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1013.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1014.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1015.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1016.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1017.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1018.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1019.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1020.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1021.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1022.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1023.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1024.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1025.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1026.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1027.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1028.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1029.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1030.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1031.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1032.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1033.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1034.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1035.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1036.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1037.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1038.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1039.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA, 11 
1040.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1041.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1042.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1043.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1044.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1045.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1046.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1047.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1048.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1049.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1050.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1051.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1052.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1053.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1054.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1055.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1056.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1057.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1058.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1059.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	11 
1060.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1061.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	11 
1062.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1063.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1064.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1065.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1066.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1067.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1068.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1069.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1070.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1071.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1072.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1073.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1074.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1075.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1076.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1077.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1078.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1079.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1080.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1081.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1082.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1083.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1084.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1085.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1086.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1087.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1088.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1089.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1090.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1091.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1092.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	10 
1093.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1094.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1095.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1096.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1097.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1098.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1099.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
*1100.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 *
1101.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1102.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1103.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1104.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1105.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1106.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1107.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1108.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1109.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1110.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1111.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1112.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1113.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1114.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1115.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1116.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1117.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1118.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1119.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1120.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1121.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1122.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1123.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1124.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1125.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1126.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1127.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1128.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	10 
1129.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1130.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1131.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1132.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1133.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	9 
1134.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1135.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1136.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1137.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1138.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1139.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1140.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1141.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1142.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1143.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1144.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1145.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1146.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1147.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1148.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1149.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1150.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1151.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1152.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1153.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1154.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1155.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1156.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1157.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1158.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1159.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1160.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1161.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1162.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1163.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1164.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1165.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1166.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1167.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1168.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1169.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1170.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1171.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1172.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1173.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1174.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1175.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1176.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1177.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1178.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1179.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1180.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1181.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1182.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1183.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1184.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1185.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1186.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	9 
1187.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1188.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1189.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1190.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1191.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1192.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	9 
1193.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1194.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1195.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1196.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1197.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1198.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1199.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
*1200.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 *
1201.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1202.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1203.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1204.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1205.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1206.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1207.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1208.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1209.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1210.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1211.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1212.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1213.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1214.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1215.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1216.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1217.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1218.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1219.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	9 
1220.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1221.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1222.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1223.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1224.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1225.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1226.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1227.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1228.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1229.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1230.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1231.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1232.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1233.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1234.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1235.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1236.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1237.	Roselyn Sanchez, PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1238.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1239.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1240.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1241.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1242.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1243.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1244.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1245.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1246.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1247.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1248.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1249.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1250.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1251.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1252.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1253.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1254.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1255.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1256.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1257.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1258.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1259.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1260.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1261.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1262.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1263.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1264.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1265.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1266.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1267.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1268.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1269.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1270.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1271.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1272.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1273.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1274.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1275.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1276.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1277.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1278.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1279.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1280.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1281.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1282.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1283.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1284.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1285.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1286.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1287.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1288.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1289.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1290.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1291.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1292.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1293.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1294.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1295.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1296.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1297.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1298.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1299.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
*1300.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 *
1301.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1302.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1303.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1304.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1305.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1306.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1307.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1308.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1309.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1310.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1311.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1312.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1313.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1314.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1315.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1316.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1317.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1318.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1319.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1320.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1321.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1322.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1323.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1324.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1325.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1326.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1327.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1328.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1329.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1330.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1331.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1332.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1333.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1334.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1335.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1336.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1337.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1338.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1339.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1340.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1341.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1342.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1343.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1344.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	7 
1345.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1346.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1347.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1348.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1349.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1350.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1351.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1352.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1353.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1354.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1355.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1356.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1357.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1358.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1359.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1360.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1361.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1362.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1363.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1364.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1365.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1366.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1367.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1368.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1369.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1370.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1371.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1372.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1373.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1374.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1375.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1376.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1377.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1378.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1379.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1380.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1381.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1382.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1383.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1384.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1385.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1386.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1387.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1388.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1389.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1390.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1391.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1392.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1393.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1394.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1395.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1396.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1397.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1398.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1399.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
*1400.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 *
1401.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1402.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1403.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1404.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1405.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1406.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1407.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1408.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1409.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1410.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1411.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1412.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1413.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1414.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1415.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1416.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1417.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1418.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1419.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1420.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1421.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1422.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1423.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1424.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1425.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1426.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1427.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1428.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1429.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1430.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1431.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1432.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1433.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1434.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1435.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1436.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1437.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1438.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1439.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1440.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1441.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1442.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1443.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1444.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1445.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	5 
1446.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1447.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1448.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1449.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1450.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1451.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1452.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1453.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1454.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1455.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1456.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1457.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1458.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1459.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1460.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1461.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1462.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1463.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1464.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1465.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1466.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1467.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1468.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1469.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1470.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1471.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1472.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1473.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1474.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1475.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1476.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1477.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1478.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1479.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1480.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1481.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1482.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1483.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1484.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1485.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1486.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1487.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1488.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1489.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1490.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	5 
1491.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1492.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1493.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1494.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1495.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1496.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1497.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1498.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1499.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
*1500.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 *
1501.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1502.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1503.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1504.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1505.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1506.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1507.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1508.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1509.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1510.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1511.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1512.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1513.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1514.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1515.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1516.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1517.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1518.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1519.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1520.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1521.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1522.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1523.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1524.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1525.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1526.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1527.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1528.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1529.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1530.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1531.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1532.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1533.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1534.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1535.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1536.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1537.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1538.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1539.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1540.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1541.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1542.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1543.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1544.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1545.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1546.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1547.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1548.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1549.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1550.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1551.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1552.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1553.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1554.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1555.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1556.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1557.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1558.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1559.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1560.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1561.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1562.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1563.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1564.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1565.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1566.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1567.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1568.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1569.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1570.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1571.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1572.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1573.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1574.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1575.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1576.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1577.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1578.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1579.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1580.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1581.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1582.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1583.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1584.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1585.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1586.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1587.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1588.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1589.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1590.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1591.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1592.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1593.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1594.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1595.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1596.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1597.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1598.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1599.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
*1600.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 *
1601.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1602.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1603.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1604.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1605.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1606.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1607.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1608.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1609.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1610.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1611.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1612.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1613.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1614.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1615.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1616.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1617.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1618.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1619.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1620.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1621.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1622.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1623.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1624.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1625.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1626.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1627.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1628.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1629.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1630.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1631.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1632.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1633.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1634.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1635.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1636.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1637.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1638.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1639.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1640.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1641.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1642.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1643.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1644.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1645.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1646.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1647.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1648.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1649.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1650.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1651.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1652.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1653.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1654.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1655.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1656.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1657.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1658.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1659.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1660.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1661.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1662.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1663.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1664.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1665.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1666.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1667.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1668.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1669.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1670.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1671.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1672.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1673.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1674.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1675.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1676.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1677.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1678.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1679.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1680.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1681.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1682.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1683.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1684.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1685.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1686.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1687.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1688.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1689.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1690.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1691.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1692.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1693.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1694.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1695.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1696.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1697.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1698.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1699.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
*1700.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 *
1701.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1702.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1703.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1704.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1705.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	2 
1706.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1707.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1708.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1709.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1710.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1711.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1712.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1713.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1714.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1715.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1716.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1717.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1718.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1719.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1720.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1721.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1722.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1723.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1724.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1725.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1726.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1727.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1728.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1729.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1730.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1731.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1732.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1733.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1734.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	2 
1735.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1736.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1737.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1738.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1739.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1740.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1741.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1742.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1743.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1744.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1745.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1746.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1747.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1748.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1749.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1750.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1751.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1752.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1753.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1754.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1755.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1756.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1757.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1758.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1759.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1760.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1761.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1762.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1763.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1764.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1765.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1766.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1767.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1768.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1769.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1770.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1771.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1772.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1773.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1774. Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1775.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1776.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1777.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1778.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1779.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1780.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1781.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1782.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1783.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1784.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1785.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1786.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1787.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1788.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1789.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1790.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1791.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1792.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1793.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1794.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1795.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1796.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1797.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1798.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1799.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
*1800.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 *
1801.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1802.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1803.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1804.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1805.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1806.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1807.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1808.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1809.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1810.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1811.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1812.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1813.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1814.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1815.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1816.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1817.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1818.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1819.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1820.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1821.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1822.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1823.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1824.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1825.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1826.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1827.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1828.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1829.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1830.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1831.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1832.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1833.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1834.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1835.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1836.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1837.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1838.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1839.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1840.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1841.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1842.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1843.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1844.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1845.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1846.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1847.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1848.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	1 
1849.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1850.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1851.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1852.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1853.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1854.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1855.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1856.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1857.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1858.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1859.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1860.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1861.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1862.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1863.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1864.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1865.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1866.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1867.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1868.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1869.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1870.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1871.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1872.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1873.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1874.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1875.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1876.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1877.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1878.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1879.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1880.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1881.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1882.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1883.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1884.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1885.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1886.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1887.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1888.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1889.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1890.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1891.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1892.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1893.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1894.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1895.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1896.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1897.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1898.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1899.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
*1900.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1	* 
1901.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1902.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1903.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1904.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1905.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1906.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1907.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1908.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1909.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1910.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1911.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2194
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1675
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1643
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1592
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1489
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1418
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1240
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1085
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1030

*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	3973
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3884
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2450
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1966
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1593
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1547
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1492
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1368
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


*Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2017)

Für Februar

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Emma Stone 


 
3. Natalie Portman 


 
4. Margot Robbie


 
5. Amy Adams


 
6. Kristen Bell


 
7. Bryce Dallas Howard


 
8. Diane Kruger


 
9. Jessica Chastain


 
10. Emily Blunt 


 
10. Emily Ratajkowski


 
10. Kate Beckinsale


 
10. Sophie Turner


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

01 Melissa Benoist
02 Hailee Steinfeld 
03 Kristen Stewart
04 Emma Watson
05 Taylor Swift
06 Victoria Justice
07 Chloe Grace Moretz
08 Lily Collins
09 Sophie Turner
10 Maisie Williams
10 Joanna Levesque
10 Zoey Deutch


----------



## Anakin (1 Feb. 2017)

Februar Voting:

01. Isabel Edvardsson
02. Lena Gercke 
03. Irina Shayk
04. Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie von WWE)
05. Lejla-X
06. Angela White
07. Jennifer Lawrence
08. Alina Merkau
09. Kaylani Lei
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Britney Spears
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Feb. 2017)

Mein Februar:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Judith Rakers >>> auf in die Top50
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Susanne Schöne >>> Neuling 06.09.1982, Dresden
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Sabine Sauer
7. Kamills Senjo
8. Yve Fehring
9. Annemarie Carpendale >>> toller neuer Header
10. Susanne Tockan
10. Anja Reschke
10. Bella Lesnik


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Feb. 2017)

*Februar Voting:*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Victoria Justice
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Mila Kunis
6. Helene Fischer
7. Alina Merkau
8. Angelique Kerber
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Anna Heesch
10. Annika Lau (Kipp)


----------



## Afefan (1 Feb. 2017)

Februar:

1.Eva Imhof
2.Aline von Drateln
3.Marlene Lufen
4.Julia Görges
5.Maren Hammerschmidt
6.Annemarie Carpendale
7.Emma Watson
8.Laura Dahlmeier
9.Funda Vanroy
10.Jennifer Lawrence
10.Bettina Zimmermann
10.Susanne Tockan


----------



## tino2003 (1 Feb. 2017)

hier mein Februar 2017:

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Lindsay Ellingson
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Feb. 2017)

*Februar 2017

1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger
.​*


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2017)

*Februar 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Eva Green 3. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 


*4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Jennifer Lawrence 6. Natalie Dormer*




 

 




*7. Priyanka Chopra 8. Sophie Turner 9. Emily Blunt*




 

 

 
*

10.
Amy Adams - Jennifer Morrison - Lea Michele *




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart





2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Camila Cabello
5. Beth Behrs
6. Victoria Justice
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Zoey Deutch
9. Anna Kendrick
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## hsvmann (1 Feb. 2017)

*02 / 17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## duda2 (1 Feb. 2017)

1. Emilia Clarke





2. Elisha Cuthbert





3. Zara Larsson





4. Victoria Justice





5. Nadine Menz





6. Laura Wontorra





7. Alicia Vikander





8. Helene Fischer





9. Lena Meyer-Landrut





10. Sophie Turner





10. Alessia Cara


----------



## maggi77 (2 Feb. 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Kara del Toro
3. Joanna Krupa
4. Joelina Drews
5. Maria Hering (aka Mary Body, Mary Yotta)
6. Daniela Sudau 
7. Helen de Muro
8. Jessica Kühne
9. Ana Braga
10. Angela KArpova


----------



## kamy (2 Feb. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Viviane Geppert	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Fatma Mittler-Solak	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2017)

01. Hayley Williams





02. LaFee
03. Janine Habeck
04. Felicity Jones
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Valentina Pahde
07. Taylor Swift
08. Daisy Ridley
09. Genevieve Morton
10. Annett Möller


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Feb. 2017)

_Voting Februar_

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
04.) Isabel Edvardsson 
05.) Selena Gomez 
06.) Caroline Wozniacki 
07.) Jessica Lucas 
08.) Angelique Kerber 
09.) Alina Merkau 
10.) Britney Spears 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen


----------



## ManuN (2 Feb. 2017)

Feb 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Julia Krüger	
9. Johanna Klum	
10. Susanne Schöne	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## tort3 (3 Feb. 2017)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Angelina Heger
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Janina Uhse
6. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
7. Stefanie Giesinger
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Joelina Drews
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## dabi (4 Feb. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Jessica Biel
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Adriana Lima
9.Audrina Patridge
10.Heidi Klum


----------



## congo64 (4 Feb. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (4 Feb. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 04.02.2017 18:27*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4022 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3913 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2499 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2205 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1987 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1686 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1647 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1618 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1604 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1501 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1489 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1457 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1380 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1260 
18.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1233 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1157 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1085 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1043 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1031 
24.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	979 
25.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	977 
26.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	907 
27.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	893 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	887 
29.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
30.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
31.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
32.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	867 
33.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	867 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	859 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	797 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	745 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	732 
39.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	706 
40.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	698 
41.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	698 
42.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	697 
43.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	695 
44.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	694 
45.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	693 
46.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	690 
47.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	688 
48.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
49.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	673 
50.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	668 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	659 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	657 
53.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	634 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	576 
57.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	575 
58.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	574 
59.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
60.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	567 
61.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	560 
62.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
63.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	547 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	544 
66.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
67.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	526 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	515 
70.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	506 
71.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
72.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	504 
73.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	504 
74.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
75.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	496 
76.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	484 
77.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
78.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	480 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	480 
80.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
81.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	476 
82.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	475 
83.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
84.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
85.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	466 
86.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	464 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	452 
88.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	435 
90.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
91.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	423 
93.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	414 
94.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	413 
95.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	413 
96.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
97.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
98.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
99.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
*100.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	401 *
101.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
102.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
103.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	396 
104.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	389 
106.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
107.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	388 
108.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
109.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	382 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	381 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	381 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	377 
113.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	376 
114.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	360 
115.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
116.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	353 
117.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	349 
118.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 348 
119.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	344 
120.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	342 
121.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	342 
122.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	338 
123.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	336 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	333 
126.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
127.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
128.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	328 
129.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	326 
130.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
131.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	324 
132.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
133.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
134.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
135.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
136.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	307 
137.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	302 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	301 
139.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
140.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
141.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	297 
142.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	297 
144.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	297 
145.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	296 
146.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	296 
147.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
148.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	291 
149.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	289 
151.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	288 
152.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
153.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
154.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
155.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
156.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
157.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	284 
158.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
159.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	279 
160.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	275 
162.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
163.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	274 
164.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
165.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
167.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
168.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
169.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
170.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	265 
171.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
172.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
173.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
174.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
176.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	254 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	253 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	251 
180.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
181.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	247 
182.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	246 
183.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	245 
184.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
185.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	243 
186.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
187.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	242 
188.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	238 
189.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	238 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
191.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	234 
192.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
193.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
194.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
195.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
196.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	220 
197.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
198.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	217 
199.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
*200.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 *
201.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
202.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
203.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
204.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
205.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	210 
206.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
207.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
208.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
209.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	208 
210.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	206 
211.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
212.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	205 
213.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
214.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
215.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	199 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	199 
217.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
218.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
219.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
220.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	193 
221.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
222.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	192 
223.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	191 
224.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	191 
225.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	189 
226.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
227.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	188 
228.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	187 
229.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	185 
231.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	184 
232.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	184 
233.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	183 
235.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
236.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	182 
237.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	181 
238.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
239.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
240.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	179 
241.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	179 
242.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	179 
243.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	178 
244.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
245.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	178 
246.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
247.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
248.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	177 
249.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
250.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	176 
251.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
252.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
253.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	176 
254.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
255.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
256.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
257.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
258.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
259.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
260.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	172 
261.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
262.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
263.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
264.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	170 
265.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	169 
266.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	168 
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	168 
268.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	167 
269.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
270.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166	 
271.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
272.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
273.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
274.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
275.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
276.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	159 
277.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	157 
278.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
279.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
280.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	153 
281.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	153 
282.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	153 
283.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	153 
284.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
285.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	152 
286.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
287.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
288.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	150 
289.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
290.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
291.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
292.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
293.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	148 
294.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
295.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
296.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
297.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	144 
298.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	144 
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	143 
*300.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 *
301.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
302.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
303.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
304.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
305.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	139 
306.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	139 
307.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
308.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
309.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	138 
310.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	138 
311.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	137 
312.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
313.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
314.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
315.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
316.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
317.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
318.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
319.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
320.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
321.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
322.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	127 
323.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
324.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	124 
325.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
326.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	124 
327.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
328.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
329.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
330.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
331.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	119 
332.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
333.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
334.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
335.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
336.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
337.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
338.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	117 
339.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
340.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	117 
341.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
342.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
343.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
344.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
345.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	113 
346.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
347.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
348.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	112 
349.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
350.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
351.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
352.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	111 
353.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	111 
354.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
355.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
356.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
357.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
358.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
359.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
360.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
361.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
362.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
363.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
364.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
365.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
366.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
367.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
368.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
369.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
370.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
371.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	100 
372.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
373.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
374.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
375.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	98 
376.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
377.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
378.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
379.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
380.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
381.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
382.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
383.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
384.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
385.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
386.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	92 
387.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
388.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	92 
389.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
390.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
391.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	91 
392.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
393.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	91 
394.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
395.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
396.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
397.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	90 
398.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
399.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
*400.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	89 *
401.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	89 
402.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	88 
403.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
404.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
405.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
406.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
407.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
408.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	86 
409.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	86 
410.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	86 
411.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
412.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
413.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
414.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
415.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
416.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
417.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
418.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
419.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
420.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
421.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
422.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
423.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
424.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
425.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
426.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	81 
427.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	80 
428.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
429.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
430.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
431.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
432.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
433.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
434.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
435.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	78 
436.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
437.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	77 
438.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
439.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
440.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
441.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
442.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
443.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
444.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
445.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
446.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
447.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
448.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
449.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
450.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	72 
451.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
452.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
453.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
454.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
455.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
456.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	71 
457.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
458.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
459.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
460.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
461.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
462.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
463.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
464.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
465.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
466.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	68 
467.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
468.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	68 
469.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
470.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
471.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
472.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
473.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
474.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
475.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
476.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	64 
477.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
478.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
479.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
480.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
481.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	63 
482.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
483.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	62 
484.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
485.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
486.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	62 
487.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
488.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
489.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
490.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
491.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	60 
492.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
493.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
494.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
495.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	59 
496.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
497.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	59 
498.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
499.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
*500.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 *
501.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
502.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
503.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	57 
504.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
505.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
506.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
507.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	56 
508.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
509.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	56 
510.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
511.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
512.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
513.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
514.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
515.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
516.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
517.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	54 
518.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	54 
519.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
520.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
521.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
522.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
523.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
524.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
525.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
526.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
527.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
528.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	53 
529.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
530.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
531.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
532.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
533.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
534.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
535.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
536.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
537.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	52 
538.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
539.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
540.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
541.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
542.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	51 
543.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
544.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
545.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	50 
546.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
547.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
548.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
549.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	50 
550.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
551.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
552.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
553.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
554.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
555.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
556.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
557.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
558.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	48 
559.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
560.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
561.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
562.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	47 
563.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
564.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
565.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
566.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
567.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
568.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
569.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
570.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
571.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	45 
572.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
573.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
574.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
575.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
576.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
577.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
578.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
579.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
580.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
581.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
582.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
583.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
584.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
585.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
586.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
587.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
588.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
589.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
590.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
591.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
592.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	42 
593.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
594.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	41 
595.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
596.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	40 
597.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
598.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
599.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
*600.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 *
601.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	40 
602.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
603.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
604.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
605.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
606.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
607.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
608.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
609.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
610.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
611.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
612.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	38 
613.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
614.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	38 
615.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
616.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
617.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
618.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
619.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
620.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
621.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
622.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
623.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
624.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
625.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
626.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
627.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
628.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
629.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
630.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
631.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
632.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
633.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	37 
634.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
635.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
636.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
637.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
638.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
639.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
640.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
641.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
642.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
643.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
644.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
645.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
646.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
647.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
648.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
649.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
650.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
651.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
652.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
653.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
654.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
655.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
656.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	34 
657.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
658.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
659.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
660.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
661.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
662.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
663.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
664.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
665.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
666.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
667.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
668.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
669.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
670.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
671.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
672.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
673.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
674.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
675.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
676.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
677.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
678.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
679.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
680.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
681.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	31 
682.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	31 
683.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
684.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
685.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
686.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
687.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	30 
688.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
689.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
690.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
691.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
692.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
693.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
694.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
695.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
696.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
697.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
698.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
699.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	29 
*700.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 *
701.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
702.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
703.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
704.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
705.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
706.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
707.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
708.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
709.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
710.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
711.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
712.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
713.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
714.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
715.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
716.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
717.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
718.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
719.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
720.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
721.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
722.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
723.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	27 
724.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
725.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
726.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	27 
727.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
728.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
729.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
730.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
731.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
732.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	26 
733.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
734.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	26 
735.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
736.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
737.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
738.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	26 
739.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
740.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
741.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	26 
742.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
743.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	25 
744.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
745.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
746.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
747.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
748.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
749.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
750.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
751.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
752.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
753.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
754.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	25 
755.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
756.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
757.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
758.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
759.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
760.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
761.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
762.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
763.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
764.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
765.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
766.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
767.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
768.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	24 
769.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
770.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	23 
771.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
772.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
773.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
774.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
775.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
776.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
777.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
778.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
779.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
780.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
781.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
782.	Hannah Davis,	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	23 
783.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
784.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
785.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
786.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
787.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
788.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
789.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
790.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
791.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
792.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
793.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	22 
794.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
795.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
796.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
797.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
798.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
799.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
*800.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 *
801.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
802.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
803.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
804.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
805.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	21 
806.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
807.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
808.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
809.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
810.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
811.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
812.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
813.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
814.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
815.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
816.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
817.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
818.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
819.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
820.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
821.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
822.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
823.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
824.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
825.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
826.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
827.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
828.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
829.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
830.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
831.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
832.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
833.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
834.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
835.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
836.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
837.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
838.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
839.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
840.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
841.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	19 
842.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
843.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
844.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
845.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
846.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
847.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
848.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
849.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
850.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
851.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
852.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
853.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
854.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
855.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
856.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
857.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
858.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
859.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
860.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
861.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
862.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
863.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
864.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
865.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
866.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
867.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	18 
868.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
869.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
870.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
871.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
872.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
873.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
874.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
875.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	18 
876.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	18 
877.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
878.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
879.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
880.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
881.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	17 
882.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
883.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
884.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
885.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
886.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
887.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
888.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
889.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
890.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
891.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
892.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
893.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
894.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
895.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
896.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
897.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
898.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
899.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
*900.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 *
901.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
902.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
903.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
904.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
905.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
906.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
907.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
908.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
909.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
910.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
911.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
912.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
913.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
914.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
915.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
916.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
917.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
918.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
919.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
920.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
921.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
922.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
923.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
924.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
925.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
926.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
927.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
928.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	15 
929.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
930.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
931.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
932.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	15 
933.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
934.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
935.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
936.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
937.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
938.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	15 
939.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
940.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
941.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
942.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
943.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
944.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
945.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
946.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
947.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
948.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
949.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
950.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
951.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
952.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
953.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
954.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
955.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
956.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
957.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
958.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
959.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
960.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
961.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
962.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
963.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
964.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
965.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
966.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
967.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
968.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
969.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
970.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
971.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
972.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
973.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
974.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
975.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
976.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
977.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
978.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
979.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
980.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
981.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
982.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
983.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
984.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
985.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
986.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
987.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
988.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
989.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS, 25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
990.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
991.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
992.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
993.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
994.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
995.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
996.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
997.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
998.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
999.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
*1000.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 *
1001.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1002.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1003.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1004.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1005.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1006.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1007.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1008.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1009.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1010.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1011.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1012.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1013.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1014.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1015.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1016.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1017.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1018.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1019.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1020.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1021.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1022.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1023.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1024.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1025.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1026.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1027.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1028.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1029.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1030.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1031.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1032.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1033.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1034.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	12 
1035.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1036.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1037.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1038.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1039.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1040.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1041.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1042.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1043.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1044.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1045.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1046.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1047.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1048.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1049.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1050.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1051.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1052.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1053.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1054.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1055.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1056.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1057.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	11 
1058.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1059.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1060.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1061.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1062.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	11 
1063.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	11 
1064.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1065.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1066.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1067.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1068.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1069.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1070.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1071.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1072.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1073.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1074.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1075.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1076.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1077.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1078.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1079.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1080.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1081.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1082.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1083.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1084.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1085.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1086.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1087.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1088.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1089.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1090.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1091.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1092.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1093.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1094.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1095.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	10 
1096.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1097.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1098.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1099.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
*1100.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 *
1101.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1102.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1103.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1104.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1105.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1106.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1107.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1108.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1109.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1110.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1111.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1112.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1113.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1114.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1115.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1116.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1117.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1118.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1119.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1120.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1121.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1122.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1123.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1124.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1125.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1126.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1127.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1128.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1129.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1130.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1131.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1132.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1133.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	10 
1134.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1135.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1136.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1137.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1138.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1139.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1140.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1141.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1142.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1143.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1144.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1145.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1146.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1147.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1148.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1149.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1150.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1151.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1152.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1153.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1154.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1155.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1156.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1157.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1158.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1159.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1160.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1161.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1162.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1163.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1164.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1165.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1166.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1167.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1168.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1169.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1170.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1171.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1172.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1173.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1174.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1175.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1176.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1177.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1178.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1179.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1180.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1181.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1182.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1183.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1184.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1185.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1186.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1187.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1188.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1189.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	9 
1190.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1191.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1192.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1193.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1194.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1195.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1196.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1197.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1198.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1199.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
*1200.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 *
1201.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1202.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1203.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1204.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1205.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1206.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1207.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1208.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1209.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1210.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1211.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1212.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1213.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1214.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1215.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1216.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1217.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1218.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1219.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1220.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1221.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1222.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1223.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1224.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1225.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1226.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1227.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1228.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1229.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	8 
1230.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1231.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1232.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1233.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1234.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1235.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1236.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1237.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1238.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1239.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1240.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1241.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1242.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1243.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1244.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1245.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1246.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1247.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	8 
1248.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1249.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1250.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1251.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1252.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1253.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1254.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1255.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1256.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1257.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1258.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1259.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1260.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1261.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1262.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1263.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1264.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1265.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1266.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1267.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1268.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1269.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1270.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1271.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1272.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1273.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1274.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1275.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1276.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1277.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1278.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1279.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1280.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1281.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1282.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1283.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1284.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1285.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1286.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1287.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1288.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1289.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1290.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1291.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1292.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1293.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1294.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1295.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1296.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1297.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1298.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1299.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
*1300.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 *
1301.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1302.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1303.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1304.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1305.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1306.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1307.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1308.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1309.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1310.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1311.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1312.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1313.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1314.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1315.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1316.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1317.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1318.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1319.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1320.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1321.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1322.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1323.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1324.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1325.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1326.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1327.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1328.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1329.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1330.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1331.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1332.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1333.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1334.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1335.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1336.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1337.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1338.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1339.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1340.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1341.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	7 
1342.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1343.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1344.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1345.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1346.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1347.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1348.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1349.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	7 
1350.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1351.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1352.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1353.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1354.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1355.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1356.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1357.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1358.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1359.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1360.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1361.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1362.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1363.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1364.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1365.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1366.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1367.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1368.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1369.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1370.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1371.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1372.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1373.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1374.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1375.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1376.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1377.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1378.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1379.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1380.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1381.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1382.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1383.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1384.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1385.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1386.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1387.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1388.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1389.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1390.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1391.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1392.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1393.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1394.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1395.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1396.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1397.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1398.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1399.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
*1400.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 *
1401.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1402.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1403.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1404.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1405.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1406.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1407.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1408.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1409.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1410.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1411.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1412.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1413.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1414.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1415.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1416.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1417.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1418.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1419.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1420.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1421.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1422.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1423.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1424.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1425.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1426.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1427.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1428.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1429.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1430.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1431.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1432.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1433.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1434.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1435.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1436.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1437.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1438.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1439.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1440.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1441.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1442.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1443.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1444.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1445.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	5 
1446.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1447.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1448.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1449.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1450.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1451.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	5 
1452.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1453.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1454.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1455.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1456.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1457.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1458.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1459.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1460.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1461.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1462.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1463.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1464.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1465.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1466.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1467.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1468.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1469.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1470.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1471.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1472.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1473.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1474.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1475.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1476.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1477.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1478.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1479.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1480.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1481.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1482.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1483.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1484.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1485.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1486.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1487.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1488.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1489.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	5 
1490.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1491.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1492.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1493.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1494.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1495.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1496.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1497.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	5 
1498.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1499.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
*1500.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 *
1501.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1502.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1503.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1504.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1505.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1506.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1507.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	5 
1508.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1509.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1510.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1511.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1512.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1513.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1514.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1515.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1516.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1517.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1518.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1519.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1520.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	5 
1521.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1522.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1523.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1524.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1525.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1526.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1527.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1528.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1529.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1530.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1531.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1532.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1533.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1534.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1535.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1536.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1537.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1538.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1539.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1540.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1541.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1542.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1543.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1544.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1545.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1546.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1547.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1548.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1549.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1550.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1551.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1552.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1553.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1554.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1555.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1556.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1557.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1558.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1559.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1560.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1561.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1562.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1563.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1564.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1565.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1566.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D, 4 
1567.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1568.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1569.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1570.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1571.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1572.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1573.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1574.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1575.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1576.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1577.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1578.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1579.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	4 
1580.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1581.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1582.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1583.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1584.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1585.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1586.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1587.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1588.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1589.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1590.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1591.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1592.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1593.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1594.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1595.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1596.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1597.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1598.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1599.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
*1600.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 *
1601.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1602.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1603.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1604.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1605.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1606.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1607.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1608.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1609.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1610.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1611.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1612.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1613.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1614.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1615.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1616.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1617.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1618.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1619.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1620.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1621.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1622.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1623.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1624.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1625.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1626.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1627.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1628.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1629.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1630.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1631.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1632.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1633.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1634.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1635.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1636.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1637.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1638.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1639.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1640.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1641.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1642.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1643.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1644.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1645.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1646.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1647.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1648.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1649.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1650.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1651.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1652.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1653.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1654.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1655.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1656.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1657.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1658.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1659.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1660.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1661.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1662.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1663.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1664.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1665.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1666.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1667.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1668.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1669.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1670.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1671.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1672.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1673.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1674.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1675.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1676.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1677.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1678.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1679.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1680.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1681.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1682.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1683.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1684.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1685.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1686.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1687.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1688.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1689.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1690.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1691.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1692.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1693.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1694.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1695.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1696.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1697.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1698.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1699.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
*1700.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 *
1701.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1702.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1703.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1704.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1705.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1706.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1707.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1708.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1709.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1710.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1711.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1712.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1713.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1714.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1715.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1716.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	2 
1717.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1718.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1719.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1720.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1721.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1722.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1723.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1724.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1725.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1726.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1727.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1728.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1729.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1730.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1731.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1732.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1733.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1734.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1735.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1736.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1737.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1738.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1739.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1740.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1741.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1742.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1743.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1744.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1745.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1746.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1747.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1748.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1749.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1750.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1751.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1752.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1753.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1754.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1755.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1756.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1757.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1758.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1759.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1760.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1761.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1762.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1763.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1764.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1765.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1766.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1767.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1768.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1769.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1770.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1771.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1772.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1773.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1774.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1775.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1776.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1777.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1778.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1779.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1780.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1781.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1782.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1783.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1784.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1785.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1786.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1787.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1788.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1789.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1790.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1791.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1792.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1793.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1794.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1795.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1796.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1797.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1798.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1799.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
*1800.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 *
1801.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1802.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1803.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1804.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1805.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1806.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1807.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1808.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1809.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1810.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1811.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1812.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1813.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1814.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1815.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1816.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1817.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1818.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1819.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1820.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1821.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1822.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1823.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1824.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1825.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1826.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1827.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1828.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1829.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1830.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1831.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1832.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1833.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1834.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1835.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1836.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1837.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1838.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1839.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1840.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1841.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1842.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	1 
1843.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1844.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1845.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1846.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1847.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1848.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1849.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1850.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1851.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1852.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1853.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1854.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1855.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1856.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1857.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1858.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1859.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1860.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1861.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1862.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1863.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1864.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1865.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1866.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1867.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1868.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1869.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1870.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1871.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1872.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1873.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1874.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1875.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1876.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1877.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1878.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1879.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1880.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1881.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1882.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1883.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1884.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1885.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1886.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1887.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1888.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1889.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1890.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1891.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1892.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1893.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1894.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1895.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1896.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1897.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1898.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1899.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1900.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	1 *
1901.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1902.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1903.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1904.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1905.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1906.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1907.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1908.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1909.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1910.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1911.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1912.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1913.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1914.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1915.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1916.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1917.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1918.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1919.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1920.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1921.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2205
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1686
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1647
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1618
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1489
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1457
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1260
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1085
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1043

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4022
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3913
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2499
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1987
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1604
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1501
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1380
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Walt (10 Feb. 2017)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Februar 2017:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Valentina Pahde





4. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





5. Nadine Menz





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





7. Nora Koppen





8. Jeanette Biedermann





9. Sarah Bogen





10. Valea Scalabrino


----------



## benedikt (11 Feb. 2017)

Meine Februar- Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Gintare Sudziute
06. Iris Kavka
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Hailey Baldwin
09. Gigi Hadid
10. Bella Hadid
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## StefanKa (13 Feb. 2017)

1. Lena Stiffel, D, (*1994 in Gladbeck) ?





2. Lena Gercke





3. Lena Terlau





4.Yana Gercke





5. Jeanette Biedermann





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7.Elena Garcia Gerlach





8. Diane Willems





9. Renée Weibel





10. Alyssa Milano





10. Katie Holmes


----------



## gaertner23 (19 Feb. 2017)

mein Februar-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Annett Möller
5.) Miriam Lange
6.) Jennifer Knäble
7.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
9.) Anna Planken und Susan Link


----------



## ch2004 (20 Feb. 2017)

*Februar 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## taurus79 (23 Feb. 2017)

Hier meine Februar-Liste

1. Annett Möller
2. Laura Wontorra
3. Ruth Hofmann
4. Nele Schenker
5. Judith Rakers
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Anna Kraft
8. Kay-Sölve Richter
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Laura Dünnwald

:thumbup:


----------



## Cav (26 Feb. 2017)

Meine Liste für Februar 2017


1. Jordana Brewster


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Janina Uhse


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Sara Sampaio


 

6. Mónica Cruz


 

7. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

8. Irina Shayk


 

9. Heidi Klum


 

10. Rachael Taylor


 

10. Jenna Dewan


 

10. Laura Wontorra


 ​


----------



## lappi (26 Feb. 2017)

2/2017

1. Keira Knightley
2. Anne Hathaway
3. Michelle Williams
4. Stefanie Hertel
5. Scarlett Johansson
6. Jennifer Aniston
7. Taylor Swift
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Carrie Coon
10. Amy Adams


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Feb. 2017)

*Februar-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Doreen Seidel


 

5. Stefanie Giesinger


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Lisa Mayer


 

8. Vanessa von der Forst


 

9. Melissa Benoist


 

10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## NEF (26 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Jessica Alba	
3. Chloe Bennet	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Olivia Wilde	
6. Kelli Berglund	
7. Mila Kunis	
8. Megan Fox	
9. Sara Sampaio	
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## RockingSheep (26 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2017)

Wechsel an der Spitze, muss ich noch schauen wie ich das mit meinem Namen mache  Sarah ist auf jeden Fall sichtlich begeistert 

*01. Sarah Gadon*





*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*





*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*





*06. Saoirse Ronan*





*07. Lily James*





*08. Sonja Gerhardt*





*09. Lili Reinhart* USA, 13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA



 

*10. Suki Waterhouse*





*10. Haley Atwell*


----------



## tvgirlslover (26 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Selma Üsük
4. Karen Heinrichs
5. Alina Merkau
6. Andrea Kathrin Loewig
7. Annett Möller
8. Ulrike von der Groeben
9. Ina Dietz
10. Katja Burkardt


----------



## Ralf1972 (27 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Jennifer Knäble
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Judith Rakers
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Julia Koschitz
8.	Sylvie Meis
9.	Aylin Tezel
10.	Pinar Tanrikolu


----------



## StefanKa (27 Feb. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Scarlett Johannsson





3. Jessica Alba





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Carina Dengler





7. Anneke Dürrkopp





8. Romy Schneider





9. Diane Willems





10. Tatjana Kästel


----------



## congo64 (27 Feb. 2017)

StefanKa schrieb:


> 1. Lena Gercke
> 2. Scarlett Johannsson
> 3. Jessica Alba
> 4. Iris Mareike Steen
> ...



Ich werde diese Liste im März mit einpflegen, du hattest bereits am 13.02.17 für Februar gevotet.
Es sei denn, du willst für den März nochmal ändern.
Bitte um Info.


----------



## Devilfish (27 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Ariana Grande


 

3. Miley Cyrus


 

4. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

5. Selena Gomez


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Vanessa Hudgens


 

8. Hilary Duff


 

9. Victoria Justice


 

10. Ashley Tisdale
10. Hayley Williams
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

 

​


----------



## StefanKa (28 Feb. 2017)

congo64 schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Liste im März mit einpflegen, du hattest bereits am 13.02.17 für Februar gevotet.
> Es sei denn, du willst für den März nochmal ändern.
> Bitte um Info.



Ups, dann war das ein Versehen. Gerne kannst Du die Liste für März nehmen. Danke!


----------



## pofgo (28 Feb. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## Don Sven (28 Feb. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Jessica Ginkel





4. Theresa Underberg





5. Dorothee Bär





6. Katrin Albsteiger





7. Julia Klöckner





8. Elena Garcia Gerlach





9. Susan Hoecke





10. Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2017)

Februar 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Hannah Jeter (vormals Davis)
Lais Ribeiro
Hannah Ferguson
Shanina Shaik
Michelle Hunziker
Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.02.2017 22:47 *


*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4050 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3959 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2499 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2205 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1988 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1686 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1656 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1618 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1604 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1521 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1507 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1460 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1381 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1266 
18.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1233 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1165 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1085 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1046 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1040 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	987 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	979 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	912 
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	910 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	891 
29.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	876 
31.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
32.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	868 
34.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	867 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	810 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	747 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	732 
39.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	718 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	708 
41.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	698 
42.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	698 
43.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	698 
44.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	697 
45.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	695 
46.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	694 
47.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
48.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
49.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	673 
50.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	671 
51.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	668 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	657 
53.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
54.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	637 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	583 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	581 
58.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	576 
59.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
60.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	570 
61.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	567 
62.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
63.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	547 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	544 
66.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	536 
67.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	515 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	514 
71.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	507 
72.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	506 
73.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
74.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
75.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	497 
76.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
77.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	486 
78.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	482 
80.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	480 
81.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
82.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	475 
83.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	474 
84.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
85.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
86.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	466 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	452 
88.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
89.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	435 
90.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	431 
92.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
93.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	422	 
94.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	415 
95.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	414 
96.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	413 
97.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
98.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
99.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
*100.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 *
101.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
102.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
103.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	396 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	393 
105.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	389 
107.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
108.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	386 
109.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	384 
111.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	383 
112.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	381 
113.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	379 
114.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	360 
116.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	354 
117.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 354 
118.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	353 
119.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	350 
120.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	350 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	349 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	342 
123.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
124.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	337 
125.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	334 
126.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	333 
127.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	333 
128.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
129.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
130.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	328 
131.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
132.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
133.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
134.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	318 
136.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
137.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	312 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	309 
139.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	305 
140.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
141.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
142.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	297 
144.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
145.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	296 
146.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	296 
147.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	294 
148.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	294 
149.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
150.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	291 
151.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	289 
153.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
154.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
155.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
156.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
157.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
158.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	279 
159.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
160.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	275 
162.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	274 
163.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
164.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
165.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
167.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
168.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
169.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	266 
170.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
171.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
172.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
173.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
174.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	259 
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
176.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	254 
178.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
179.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	254 
180.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	252 
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	251 
182.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
183.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	248 
184.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	247 
185.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	246 
186.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
187.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	244 
188.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	244 
189.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
191.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	236 
192.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
193.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
194.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
195.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
196.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	221 
197.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	221 
198.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	217 
*200.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 *
201.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
202.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
203.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
204.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
205.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	210 
206.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
207.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
208.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
209.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
210.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
211.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	206 
212.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
213.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	205 
214.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
215.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	199 
217.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	196 
218.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
219.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	195 
220.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
221.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	194 
222.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
223.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
224.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	193 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	192 
226.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	191 
227.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	191 
228.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	191 
229.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	189 
230.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	188 
231.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
232.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	187 
233.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	187 
234.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
235.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
236.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	184 
237.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	184 
238.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
239.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
240.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	179 
241.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	179 
242.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
243.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
244.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	179 
245.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
246.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
247.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	177 
248.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
249.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	176 
250.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
251.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
252.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	176 
253.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
254.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	175 
255.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
256.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
257.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
258.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	172 
260.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
261.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	172 
262.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
263.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	170 
264.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
265.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
266.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	169 
267.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	168 
268.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	167 
269.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
270.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
271.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
272.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
273.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	161 
274.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	161 
275.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
276.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	160 
277.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
278.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	159 
279.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	156 
280.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
281.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	155 
282.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
283.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	153 
284.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	153 
285.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	153 
286.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
287.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
288.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	150 
289.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
290.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
291.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
292.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	149 
293.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
294.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
295.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	148 
296.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	147 
297.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
298.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	147 
299.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
300.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
301.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	144 
302.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
303.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
304.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
305.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
306.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	142 
307.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
308.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	139 
309.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
310.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
311.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
312.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	137 
313.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
314.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
315.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
316.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	132 
317.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	131 
318.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
319.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
320.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
321.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
322.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
323.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
324.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
325.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	124 
326.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
327.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	124 
328.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	123 
329.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	122 
330.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
331.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
332.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	120 
333.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
334.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
335.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
336.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
337.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
338.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
339.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
340.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	117 
341.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
342.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
343.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
344.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	116 
345.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
346.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
347.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
348.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	113 
349.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
350.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
351.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
352.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	112 
353.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
354.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
355.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
356.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
357.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
358.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
359.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
360.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
361.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
362.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
363.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
364.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
365.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
366.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
367.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
368.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
369.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
370.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
371.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	101 
372.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
373.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	100 
374.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
375.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
376.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	98 
377.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	97 
378.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
379.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
380.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
381.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
382.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
383.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
384.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
385.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
386.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
387.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
388.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
389.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	92 
390.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
391.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	92 
392.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	91 
393.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	91 
394.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
395.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
396.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	91 
397.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	90 
398.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
399.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
*400.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 *
401.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
402.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
403.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
404.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
405.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	88 
407.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	88 
408.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
409.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	87 
410.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
411.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
412.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
413.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	86 
414.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	86 
415.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	86 
416.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
417.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
418.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
419.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
420.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
421.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
422.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
423.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
424.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	83 
425.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
426.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
427.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
428.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	82 
429.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
430.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
431.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
432.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
433.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
434.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
435.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
436.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	78 
437.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
438.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
439.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	77 
440.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
441.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
442.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
443.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
444.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
445.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
446.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
447.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
448.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
449.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
450.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
451.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	72 
452.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
453.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	72 
454.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
455.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
456.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
457.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
458.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
460.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
461.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
462.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
463.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
464.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
465.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
466.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	69 
467.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	69 
468.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
469.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	68 
470.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
471.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	67 
472.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
473.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
474.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
475.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
476.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
477.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
478.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	65 
479.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
480.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
481.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	64 
482.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
483.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
484.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
485.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
486.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
487.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
488.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
489.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	60 
490.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
491.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
492.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	60 
493.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
494.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
495.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	59 
496.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
497.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
498.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	59 
499.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
*500.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	59 *
501.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
502.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
503.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
504.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
505.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
506.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
507.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
508.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	57 
509.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
510.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	57 
511.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	57 
512.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
513.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
514.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
515.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	56 
516.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
517.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
518.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
519.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
520.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
521.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
522.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
523.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
524.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
525.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	54 
526.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
527.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
528.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
529.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
530.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
531.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
532.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
533.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
534.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
535.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
536.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
537.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
538.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
539.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
540.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
541.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
542.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	52 
543.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
544.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
545.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
546.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
547.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
548.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
549.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	50 
550.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
551.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
552.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
553.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
554.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
555.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
556.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
557.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	48 
558.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
559.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
560.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	48 
561.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
562.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
563.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	47 
564.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
565.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
566.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
567.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
568.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	46 
569.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
570.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	46 
571.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
572.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
573.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
574.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
575.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	45 
576.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	45 
577.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
578.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
579.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
580.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
581.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
582.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
583.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
584.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
585.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
586.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
587.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
588.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
589.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
590.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
591.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
592.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
593.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
594.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
595.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
596.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	42 
597.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
598.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
599.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
*600.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 *
601.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
602.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
603.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
604.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
605.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
606.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
607.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
608.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
609.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
610.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	39 
612.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
613.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
614.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
615.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
616.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
617.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
618.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
619.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
620.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
621.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
622.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
623.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	37 
624.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	37 
625.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
626.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
627.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
628.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
629.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
630.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
631.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
632.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
633.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
634.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
635.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
636.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
637.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
638.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
639.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
640.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
641.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
642.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
643.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	36 
644.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
645.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
646.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
647.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
648.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
649.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	34 
650.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
651.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
652.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
653.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
654.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
655.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
656.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
657.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
658.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
659.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
660.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
661.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	33 
662.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
663.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
664.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
665.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
666.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
667.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
668.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
669.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
670.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	32 
671.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
672.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
673.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
674.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
675.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
676.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
677.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
678.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
679.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	31 
680.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
681.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
682.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
683.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
684.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
685.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
686.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
687.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
688.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
689.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
690.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
691.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
692.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	30 
693.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
694.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
695.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
696.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
697.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
698.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
699.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
*700.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 *
701.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
702.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
703.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
704.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
705.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
706.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
707.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
708.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
709.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	28 
710.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
711.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
712.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
713.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
714.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
715.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
716.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
717.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
718.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
719.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
720.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
721.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
722.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
723.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
724.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	27 
725.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
726.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
727.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	27 
728.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
729.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
730.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
731.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
732.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
733.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
734.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
735.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
736.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	26 
737.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
738.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
739.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
740.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	26 
741.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
742.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	26 
743.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
744.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	26 
745.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
746.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
747.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
748.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
749.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
750.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
751.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
752.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
753.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
754.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
755.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
756.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
757.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
758.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
759.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
760.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	24 
761.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
762.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
763.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
764.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
765.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
766.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
767.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
768.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
769.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
770.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	24 
771.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
772.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
773.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
774.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
775.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
776.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
777.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
778.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
779.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
780.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
781.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
782.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
783.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
784.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
785.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
786.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
787.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
788.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
789.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
790.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
791.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
792.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
793.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
794.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
795.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	22 
796.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
797.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
798.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	22 
799.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
*800.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 *
801.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
802.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
803.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
804.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
805.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
806.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
807.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
808.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
809.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
810.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
811.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
812.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
813.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
814.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
815.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
816.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
817.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
818.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
819.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
820.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
821.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
822.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
823.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
824.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
825.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
826.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
827.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
828.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
829.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
830.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
831.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
832.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
833.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
834.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
835.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
836.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
837.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
838.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
839.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
840.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
841.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
842.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
843.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
844.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
845.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
846.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
847.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
848.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
849.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
850.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
851.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
852.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
853.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
854.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
855.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	19 
856.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
857.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
858.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
859.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
860.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
861.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
862.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
863.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	18 
864.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
865.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
866.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
867.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
868.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
869.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
870.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
871.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
872.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
873.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
874.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	18 
875.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
876.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
877.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
878.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
879.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
880.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
881.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
882.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
883.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
884.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
885.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
886.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
887.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
888.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
889.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
890.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	17 
891.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
892.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
893.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
894.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
895.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
896.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
897.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
898.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
899.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
*900.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 *
901.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	17 
902.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
903.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
904.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
905.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
906.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
907.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
908.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
909.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
910.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
911.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
912.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
913.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
914.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
915.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
916.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
917.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
918.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
919.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
920.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
921.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
922.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
923.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
924.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
925.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
926.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
927.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
928.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
929.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
930.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
931.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
932.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
933.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
934.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
935.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
936.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
937.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
938.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
939.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
940.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
941.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
942.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
943.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
944.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
945.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
946.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
947.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	15 
948.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
949.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
950.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
951.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
952.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	15 
953.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
954.	Susanna Schumacher,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	15 
955.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
956.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
957.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
958.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
959.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
960.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
961.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
962.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
963.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
964.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	14 
965.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
966.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
967.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
968.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
969.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
970.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
971.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
972.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
973.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
974.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
975.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
976.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
977.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
978.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
979.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
980.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
981.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
982.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
983.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
984.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
985.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
986.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
987.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
988.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
989.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
990.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
991.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
992.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
993.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
994.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
995.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
996.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
997.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
998.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
999.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
*1000.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 *
1001.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1002.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1003.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1004.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1005.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1006.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1007.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1008.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13 
1009.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1010.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1011.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1012.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1013.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1014.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	12 
1015.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1016.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1017.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1018.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1019.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1020.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1021.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	12 
1022.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1023.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1024.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1025.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1026.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1027.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1028.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1029.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1030.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1031.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1032.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1033.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1034.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1035.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1036.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1037.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1038.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1039.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1040.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1041.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1042.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1043.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1044.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1045.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1046.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1047.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1048.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1049.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1050.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1051.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	11 
1052.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1053.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1054.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1055.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1056.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1057.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1058.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1059.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1060.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1061.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1062.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1063.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1064.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1065.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1066.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1067.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1068.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1069.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1070.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1071.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1072.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1073.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1074.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1075.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1076.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1077.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1078.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	10 
1079.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1080.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1081.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1082.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1083.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1084.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1085.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1086.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1087.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1088.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1089.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1090.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1091.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1092.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1093.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1094.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1095.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1096.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1097.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1098.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1099.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
*1100.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 *
1101.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1102.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1103.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1104.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1105.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1106.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1107.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1108.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1109.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1110.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1111.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1112.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1113.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1114.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1115.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1116.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1117.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1118.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1119.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1120.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1121.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1122.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1123.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1124.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1125.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1126.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1127.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1128.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1129.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1130.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1131.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1132.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1133.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1134.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1135.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1136.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1137.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1138.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1139.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1140.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1141.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1142.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1143.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1144.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1145.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1146.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1147.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1148.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1149.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1150.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1151.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1152.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1153.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1154.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1155.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1156.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1157.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1158.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1159.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1160.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1161.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1162.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1163.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1164.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1165.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1166.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1167.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1168.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1169.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1170.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1171.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1172.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1173.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1174.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1175.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1176.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1177.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1178.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	9 
1179.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1180.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1181.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1182.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1183.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1184.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1185.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1186.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1187.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1188.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1189.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1190.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1191.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1192.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1193.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1194.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1195.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1196.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1197.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1198.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1199.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	9 
*1200.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 *
1201.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1202.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1203.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1204.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1205.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1206.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1207.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1208.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1209.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1210.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1211.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1212.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1213.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1214.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1215.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1216.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1217.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1218.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1219.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1220.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1221.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1222.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1223.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1224.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1225.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1226.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1227.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1228.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1229.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1230.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1231.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1232.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1233.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1234.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1235.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1236.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1237.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1238.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1239.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1240.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1241.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1242.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1243.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1244.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1245.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1246.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	8 
1247.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1248.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1249.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1250.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1251.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1252.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1253.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1254.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1255.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1256.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1257.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1258.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1259.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1260.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1261.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1262.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1263.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1264.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1265.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1266.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1267.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1268.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1269.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1270.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	8 
1271.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1272.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1273.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1274.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1275.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1276.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1277.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1278.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1279.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1280.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1281.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1282.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1283.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1284.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1285.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1286.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	8 
1287.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1288.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1289.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	8 
1290.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1291.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1292.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1293.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1294.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1295.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1296.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1297.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1298.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1299.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
*1300.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 *
1301.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1302.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1303.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1304.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1305.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1306.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1307.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1308.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1309.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1310.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1311.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1312.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1313.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1314.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1315.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1316.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1317.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1318.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1319.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1320.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	7 
1321.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1322.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1323.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1324.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1325.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1326.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1327.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1328.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1329.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1330.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1331.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1332.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1333.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1334.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1335.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1336.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1337.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1338.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1339.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1340.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1341.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1342.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1343.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1344.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1345.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1346.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1347.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1348.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1349.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1350.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1351.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1352.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1353.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1354.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1355.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1356.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1357.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1358.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1359.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1360.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1361.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1362.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1363.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1364.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1365.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1366.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1367.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1368.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1369.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1370.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1371.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1372.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1373.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1374.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1375.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1376.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1377.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1378.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1379.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1380.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1381.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1382.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1383.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1384.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1385.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1386.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1387.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1388.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1389.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1390.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1391.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1392.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1393.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1394.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1395.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1396.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1397.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1398.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1399.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
*1400.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 *
1401.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1402.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1403.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1404.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1405.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1406.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1407.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1408.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1409.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1410.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1411.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1412.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1413.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1414.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1415.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1416.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1417.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1418.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1419.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1420.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1421.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1422.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1423.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1424.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1425.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1426.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1427.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1428.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1429.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1430.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1431.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1432.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1433.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1434.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1435.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1436.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1437.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1438.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1439.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1440.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1441.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1442.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1443.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1444.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1445.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1446.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1447.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1448.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1449.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1450.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	5 
1451.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1452.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1453.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1454.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1455.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1456.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1457.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1458.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1459.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1460.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1461.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1462.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1463.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	5 
1464.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1465.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1466.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1467.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1468.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1469.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1470.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1471.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1472.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1473.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1474.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1475.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1476.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1477.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1478.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1479.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1480.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	5 
1481.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1482.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1483.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1484.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1485.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1486.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1487.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1488.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1489.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1490.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1491.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1492.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1493.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1494.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1495.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1496.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1497.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1498.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1499.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
*1500.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 *
1501.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1502.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1503.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1504.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1505.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1506.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1507.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1508.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1509.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1510.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1511.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1512.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1513.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1514.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1515.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1516.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1517.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1518.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1519.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1520.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1521.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1522.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1523.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1524.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1525.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1526.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1527.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1528.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1529.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1530.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1531.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1532.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1533.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1534.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1535.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1536.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1537.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1538.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1539.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1540.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1541.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1542.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1543.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1544.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1545.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1546.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1547.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1548.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1549.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1550.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1551.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1552.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1553.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1554.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1555.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1556.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1557.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1558.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1559.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1560.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1561.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1562.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1563.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1564.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1565.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1566.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1567.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1568.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1569.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	4 
1570.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1571.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1572.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1573.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1574.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1575.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4	 
1576.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1577.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1578.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1579.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1580.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1581.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1582.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1583.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1584.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1585.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1586.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1587.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1588.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1589.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1590.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1591.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1592.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1593.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1594.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1595.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1596.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1597.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1598.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1599.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
*1600.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 *
1601.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1602.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1603.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1604.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1605.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1606.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1607.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1608.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1609.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1610.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1611.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1612.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1613.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1614.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1615.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1616.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1617.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1618.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1619.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1620.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1621.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1622.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1623.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1624.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1625.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1626.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1627.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1628.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1629.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1630.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1631.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1632.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1633.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1634.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1635.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1636.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1637.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1638.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1639.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1640.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1641.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1642.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1643.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1644.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1645.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1646.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1647.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1648.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1649.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1650.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1651.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1652.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1653.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1654.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1655.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1656.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1657.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1658.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1659.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1660.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1661.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1662.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1663.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1664.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1665.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1666.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1667.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1668.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1669.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1670.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1671.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1672.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1673.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1674.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1675.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1676.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1677.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1678.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1679.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1680.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1681.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1682.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1683.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1684.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1685.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1686.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1687.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1688.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1689.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1690.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1691.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1692.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1693.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1694.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1695.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1696.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1697.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1698.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1699.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
*1700.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 *
1701.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1702.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1703.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1704.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1705.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1706.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1707.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1708.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1709.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1710.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1711.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1712.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1713.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1714.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1715.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1716.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1717.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1718.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1719.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1720.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1721.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1722.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1723.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1724.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1725.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1726.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1727.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1728.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1729.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1730.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1731.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1732.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1733.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1734.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1735.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1736.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1737.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1738.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1739.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1740.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1741.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1742.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1743.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1744.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1745.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1746.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1747.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1748.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1749.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1750.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1751.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1752.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1753.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1754.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1755.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1756.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1757.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1758.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1759.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1760.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1761.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1762.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1763.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1764.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1765.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1766.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1767.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	2 
1768.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1769.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1770.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1771.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1772.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1773.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1774.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1775.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1776.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2	 
1777.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1778.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1779.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1780.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1781.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1782.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1783.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1784.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1785.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1786.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1787.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1788.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1789.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1790.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1791.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1792.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1793.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1794.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1795.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1796.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1797.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1798.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1799.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
*1800.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *
1801.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1802.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1803.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1804.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1805.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1806.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1807.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1808.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1809.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1810.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1811.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1812.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1813.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1814.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1815.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1816.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1817.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1818.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1819.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1820.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1821.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	1 
1822.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1823.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1824.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1825.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1826.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1827.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1828.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1829.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1830.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1831.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1832.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1833.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1834.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1835.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1836.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1837.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1838.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1839.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1840.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1841.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1842.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1843.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1844.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1845.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1846.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1847.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1848.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1849.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1850.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1851.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1852.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1853.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1854.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1855.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1856.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1857.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1858.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1859.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1860.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1861.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1862.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1863.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1864.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1865.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1866.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1867.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1868.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1869.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1870.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1871.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1872.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1873.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1874.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1875.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1876.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1877.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1878.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1879.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1880.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1881.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1882.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1883.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1884.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1885.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1886.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1887.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1888.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1889.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1890.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1891.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1892.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1893.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1894.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1895.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1896.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1897.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1898.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1899.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
*1900.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 *
1901.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1902.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1903.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1904.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1905.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1906.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1907.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1908.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1909.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1910.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1911.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1912.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1913.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1914.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1915.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1916.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1917.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1918.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1919.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1920.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1921.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1922.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1923.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1924.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1925.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1926.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2205
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1686
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1656
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1618
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1507
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1460
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1266
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1085
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1046

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4050
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3959
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2499
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	1988
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1604
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1521
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1381
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2017)

Für März

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Emma Stone


 

 
3. Diane Kruger 


 

 
4. Amy Adams


 

 
5. Felicity Jones


 

 
6. Emma Watson


 

 
7. Daisy Ridley


 

 
8. Natalie Portman


 

 
9. Caitriona Balfe (IRL 10. 04. 79 Dublin/IRL)


 

 
10. Kate Beckinsale


 

 
10. Kirsten Dunst


 

 
10. Nicole Kidman


 

 
10. Penelope Cruz


 

 ​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 März 2017)

*März Voting:*

01: Lena Gercke
02: Magdalena Voigt
03. Victoria Justice
04. Veronika Klimovits
05. Mila Kunis
06. Selena Gomez
07. Alina Merkau
08. Janaina Uhse
09. Marlene Lufen
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Nina Bott
10. Agnes Zimmermann


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 März 2017)

*März 2017

01 Hailee Steinfeld
02 Barbara Palvin 
03 Emma Watson 
04 Kristen Stewart 
05 Victoria Justice
06 Melissa Benoist 
07 Taylor Swift 
08 Selena Gomez
09 Nina Agdal
10 Alicia Vikander
10 Sabrina Carpenter
10 Emily Ratajkowski *


----------



## Emil Müller (1 März 2017)

März 2017

1. Sandra Thier
2. Stephanie Meißner
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Christine von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Anneke Dürrkopp
8. Judith Rakers
9. Sabine Sauer
10. Yve Fehring
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Annika Zimmermann


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 März 2017)

*März 2017


1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger*​


----------



## Afefan (1 März 2017)

März 17:

1. (Gold-) Laura Dahlmeier 
2. Julia Görges
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Eva Imhof
5. Emma Watson
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Maren Hammerschmidt
8. Dorothea Wierer
9. Natalie Portman
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Aline von Drateln
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2017)

März 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart





2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Camila Cabello
5. Victoria Justice
6. Anna Kendrick
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Zoey Deutch
9. Beth Behrs
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## brian69 (1 März 2017)

*März 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Katheryn Winnick 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 

*
4. Heather Graham 5. Jennifer Lawrence 6. Jennifer Morrison*




 

 

 


*7. Priyanka Chopra 8. Camilla Belle 9. Natalie Dormer*




 

 

 


*10.

Emily Blunt - Sophie Turner - Stana Katic*




 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (1 März 2017)

*03 / 17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2017)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Kristen Stewart
04. Parbara Palvin
05. Genevieve Morton
06. Victoria Justice
07. Felicity Jones
08. Taylor Swift
09. Linda Marlen Runge
10. Emma Watson


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2017)

*Hehnii* muss mal wieder feiern, ich mach mal für ihn



1. *Hayley Atwell* 




 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Claire Holt
11. Sarah Gadon ​


----------



## maggi77 (2 März 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Adrianne Curry
3. Joelina Drews
4. Mariah Carey
5. Angela Karpova
6. Daniela Sudau
7. Ramona Bernhard
8. Alica Buchel
9. Jessica Kühne
10.Kara del Toro


----------



## kamy (2 März 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Viviane Geppert	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Fatma Mittler-Solak	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## tino2003 (3 März 2017)

März 2017 

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


Mal Ricki-Lee ein wenig pushen:


----------



## tort3 (3 März 2017)

1. Emma Watson
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Angelina Heger
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Sylvie Meis
7. Janina Uhse
8. Joelina Drews
9. Stefanie Giesinger
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 März 2017)

März Voting:

1.) Lena Gercke 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Isabel Edvardsson 
4.) Caroline Wozniacki 
5.) Helene Fischer 
6.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
7.) Selena Gomez 
8.) Veronika Klimovits 
9.) Katy Perry 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen 
10.) Alina Merkau


----------



## dabi (5 März 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Jessica Biel
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Adriana Lima
9.Martina Hingis
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## willis (8 März 2017)

*AW: März 2017*



brian69 schrieb:


> .
> *1. Olivia Wilde*
> 
> 
> ...



Da geh ich mit, evtl. noch LML dazu, war doch mit ihrem Leak sehr prâsent zuletzt 

:thx:


----------



## congo64 (8 März 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (8 März 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.03.2017 22:41*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4089 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3989 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2539 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2215 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2001 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1716 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1668 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1644 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1608 
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
11.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
12.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1521 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1507 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1499 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1388 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1304 
18.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1243 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1172 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1087 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1061 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1057 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	999 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	912 
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	910 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	898 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	884 
30.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	874 
32.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	868 
34.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	810 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	747 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	741 
39.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	725 
40.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	708 
41.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	708 
42.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	705 
43.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	703 
44.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	699 
45.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	698 
46.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	697 
47.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	688 
49.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
50.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	674 
51.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	673 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	666 
53.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	648 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	584 
57.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	583 
58.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	581 
59.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	576 
60.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
61.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	570 
62.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	552 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	550 
65.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
66.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	536 
67.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	524 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	514 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	513 
72.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	509 
73.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	507 
74.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
75.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
76.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	494 
77.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	491 
78.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	490 
79.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	487 
80.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
81.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
82.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
83.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
84.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
85.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	474 
86.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	459 
88.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	446 
89.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	442 
90.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	435 
91.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	431 
93.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	429 
94.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
95.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
96.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	415 
97.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
98.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
*100.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 *
101.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	402 
102.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
103.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	393 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	392 
106.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
107.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
108.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	388 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	388 
110.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	386 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	384 
113.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	383 
114.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	365 
115.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 363 
116.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	360 
117.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
118.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	354 
119.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	353 
120.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	350 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	349 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	347 
123.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	345 
124.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
125.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	337 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	334 
127.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	334 
128.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	333 
129.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
130.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
131.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
132.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
133.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
134.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	318 
136.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
137.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	312 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	309 
139.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	305 
140.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	305 
141.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
142.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	300 
143.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	300 
144.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
145.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	299 
146.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
147.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
148.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	296 
149.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	295 
150.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	294 
151.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	292 
153.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
154.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
155.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
156.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
157.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
158.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
159.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	284 
160.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
161.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	276 
163.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
164.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
165.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
166.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
167.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
168.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
169.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
170.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	266 
171.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
172.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
173.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
174.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	259 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	257 
176.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
177.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
178.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	255 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	255 
180.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	254 
181.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
182.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	252 
183.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	250 
184.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	250 
185.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	249 
186.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
187.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	245 
188.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
189.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	244 
190.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	240 
192.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
193.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
194.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
195.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
196.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	221 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	221 
198.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	217 
*200.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 *
201.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
202.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
203.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	212 
204.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
205.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	212 
206.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
207.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
208.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
209.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	209 
210.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
211.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
212.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	208 
213.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
214.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
215.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
216.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	202 
217.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
218.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	196 
219.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	196 
220.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	195 
221.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	195 
222.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
223.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
224.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
225.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	193 
226.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	193 
227.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
228.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	192 
229.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	191 
230.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	189 
231.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	188 
233.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	187 
234.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	187 
235.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
236.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	184 
237.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
238.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
239.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	181 
240.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
241.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
242.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	179 
243.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
244.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
245.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	179 
246.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	179 
247.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
248.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
249.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
250.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	177 
251.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	177 
252.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	177 
253.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
254.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	176 
255.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
256.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
257.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
258.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
259.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
260.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
261.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
262.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
263.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
264.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	172 
265.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
266.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
267.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	170 
268.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	168 
269.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	168 
270.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	167 
271.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
272.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
273.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
274.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
275.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	162 
276.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	161 
277.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
278.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
279.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
280.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	156 
281.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	155 
282.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	154 
283.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
284.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	153 
285.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	153 
286.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
287.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
288.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
289.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
290.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
291.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	150 
292.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
293.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
294.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
295.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	148 
296.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	147 
297.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
298.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	147 
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	146 
*300.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 *
301.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
302.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
303.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	144 
304.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
305.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
306.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
307.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	142 
308.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	142 
309.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
310.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
311.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
312.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
313.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
314.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
315.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
316.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	132 
317.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
318.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
319.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	131 
320.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
321.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
322.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
323.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
324.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
325.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
326.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
327.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
328.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	124 
329.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
330.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	122 
331.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
332.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	120 
333.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
334.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
335.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
336.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
337.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
338.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
339.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
340.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	117 
341.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
342.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
343.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
344.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
345.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	116 
346.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
347.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	113 
348.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	113 
349.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
350.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
351.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
352.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
353.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
354.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
355.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	110 
356.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
357.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
358.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
359.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
360.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
361.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
362.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
363.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
364.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
365.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
366.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	103 
367.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
368.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
369.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
370.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
371.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
372.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	101 
373.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
374.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
375.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
376.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
377.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
378.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
379.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	97 
380.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	97 
381.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
382.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	96 
383.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
384.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
385.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
386.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
387.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	94 
388.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
389.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	94 
390.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
391.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
392.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
393.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
394.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	92 
395.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	91 
396.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
397.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
398.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	91 
399.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
*400.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 *
401.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
402.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
403.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	89 
404.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
405.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	88 
406.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
407.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
408.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
409.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	87 
410.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	87 
411.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
412.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
413.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	86 
414.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
415.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
416.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
417.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
418.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
419.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
420.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
421.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
422.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	83 
423.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
424.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
425.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
426.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
427.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
428.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	82 
429.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
430.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
431.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
432.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
433.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
434.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
435.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
436.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
437.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	78 
438.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
439.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
440.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
441.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
442.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
443.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	76 
444.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
445.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
446.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
447.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
448.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
449.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
450.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
451.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	73 
452.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
453.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	72 
454.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
455.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	72 
456.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
457.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
458.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
459.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
460.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
461.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	70 
462.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
463.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
464.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	69 
465.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
466.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
467.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
468.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
469.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
470.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
471.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	67 
472.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	66 
473.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
474.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
475.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
476.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
477.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	65 
478.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
479.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
480.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	64 
481.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
482.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
483.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	64 
484.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	63 
485.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
486.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
487.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
488.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
489.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
490.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
491.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
492.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	60 
493.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
494.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	60 
495.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
496.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
497.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	60 
498.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
499.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
*500.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 *
501.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
502.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	59 
503.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
504.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
505.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	59 
506.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
507.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	58 
508.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
509.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
510.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
511.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
512.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	57 
513.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
514.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
515.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	56 
516.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
517.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
518.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
519.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
520.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
521.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
522.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
523.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
524.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
525.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
526.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
527.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
528.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
529.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
530.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
531.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
532.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
533.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
534.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
535.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
536.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
537.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	52 
538.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
539.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
540.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
541.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
542.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
543.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
544.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
545.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
546.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
547.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
548.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	50 
549.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
550.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
551.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
552.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	50 
553.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
554.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
555.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
556.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
557.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
558.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	48 
559.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
560.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
561.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
562.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
563.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
564.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
565.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
566.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	46 
567.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
568.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	46 
569.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
570.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
571.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
572.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
573.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
574.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	45 
575.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	45 
576.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
577.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
578.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
579.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
580.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
581.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
582.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
583.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
584.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
585.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
586.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
587.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
588.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
589.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
590.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
591.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
592.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
593.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
594.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
595.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	42 
596.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
597.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
598.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
599.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	41 
*600.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 *
601.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
602.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	40 
603.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
604.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
605.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
606.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
607.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
608.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
609.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
610.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
611.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
612.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
613.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
614.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
615.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
616.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
617.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
618.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
619.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	38 
620.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
621.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
622.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
623.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	37 
624.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
625.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
626.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
627.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
628.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
629.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
630.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
631.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
632.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
633.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
634.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
635.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	37 
636.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
637.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
638.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
639.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
640.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
641.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
642.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
643.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
644.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
645.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
646.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
647.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
648.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
649.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
650.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
651.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
652.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
653.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
654.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
655.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
656.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
657.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
658.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
659.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
660.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
661.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
662.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
663.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	33 
664.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
665.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
666.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	33 
667.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	33 
668.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
669.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
670.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
671.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
672.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
673.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	32 
674.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
675.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
676.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
677.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	32 
678.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
679.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
680.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
681.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
682.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
683.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
684.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
685.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
686.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
687.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
688.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
689.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
690.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
691.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
692.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
693.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
694.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
695.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
696.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
697.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
698.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
699.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
*700.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 *
701.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
702.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
703.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
704.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
705.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
706.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
707.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
708.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
709.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
710.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
711.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
712.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
713.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
714.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	28 
715.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
716.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
717.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
718.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
719.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
720.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
721.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
722.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
723.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	28 
724.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
725.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
726.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
727.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
728.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
729.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	27 
730.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
731.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
732.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
733.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
734.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
735.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
736.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	26 
737.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
738.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	26 
739.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
740.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	26 
741.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
742.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
743.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
744.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	26 
745.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
746.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
747.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
748.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
749.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
750.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
751.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
752.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
753.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
754.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
755.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
756.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
757.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
758.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
759.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
760.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	25 
761.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
762.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
763.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	24 
764.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
765.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
766.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
767.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
768.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
769.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
770.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
771.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
772.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
773.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	24 
774.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
775.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
776.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
777.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
778.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
779.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
780.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
781.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
782.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
783.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
784.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
785.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
786.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
787.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
788.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
789.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
790.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
791.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
792.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
793.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
794.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
795.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
796.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
797.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
798.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	22 
799.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
*800.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 *
801.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
802.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
803.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
804.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
805.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
806.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
807.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
808.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
809.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
810.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
811.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
812.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
813.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
814.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
815.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
816.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
817.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
818.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
819.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
820.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
821.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
822.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
823.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
824.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
825.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
826.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
827.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
828.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
829.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
830.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
831.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
832.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
833.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
834.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
835.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
836.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
837.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
838.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
839.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
840.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
841.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
842.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
843.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
844.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	19 
845.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
846.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
847.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
848.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
849.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
850.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
851.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
852.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
853.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
854.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
855.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
856.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
857.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
858.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
859.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
860.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
861.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
862.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
863.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
864.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
865.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
866.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
867.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
868.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	18 
869.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
870.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
871.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
872.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
873.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
874.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
875.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
876.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
877.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
878.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
879.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
880.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
881.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
882.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
883.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	17 
884.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
885.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
886.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
887.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
888.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
889.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
890.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
891.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
892.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
893.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
894.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	17 
895.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
896.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	17 
897.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
898.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
899.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
*900.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 *
901.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
902.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
903.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
904.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
905.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
906.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
907.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
908.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
909.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
910.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
911.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	16 
912.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
913.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
914.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
915.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
916.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
917.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
918.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
919.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
920.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
921.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	16 
922.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
923.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
924.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
925.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
926.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
927.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
928.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
929.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
930.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
931.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
932.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
933.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
934.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
935.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
936.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	15 
937.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
938.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
939.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
940.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
941.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	15 
942.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
943.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
944.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
945.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
946.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
947.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
948.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
949.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
950.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
951.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
952.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
953.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
954.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
955.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
956.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
957.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
958.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
959.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
960.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
961.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
962.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
963.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
964.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
965.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
966.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
967.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
968.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
969.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
970.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
971.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
972.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
973.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
974.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
975.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
976.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
977.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
978.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
979.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	14 
980.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
981.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
982.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
983.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
984.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
985.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	14 
986.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
987.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
988.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
989.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
990.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
991.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
992.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
993.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
994.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
995.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
996.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
997.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	13 
998.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
999.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
*1000.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 *
1001.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1002.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1003.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1004.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1005.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1006.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1007.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1008.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1009.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1010.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1011.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1012.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1013.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1014.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1015.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1016.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1017.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1018.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1019.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1020.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1021.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1022.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1023.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1024.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1025.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1026.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1027.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1028.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1029.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1030.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1031.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1032.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1033.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1034.	Gabriela Soukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	12 
1035.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1036.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	12 
1037.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1038.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1039.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1040.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1041.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1042.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1043.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1044.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1045.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1046.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1047.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1048.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1049.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1050.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1051.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1052.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1053.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1054.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1055.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1056.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1057.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1058.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1059.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1060.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1061.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1062.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1063.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1064.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1065.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1066.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1067.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1068.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1069.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1070.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1071.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1072.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1073.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1074.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1075.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1076.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1077.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1078.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1079.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1080.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1081.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1082.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1083.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1084.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1085.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1086.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1087.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1088.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1089.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1090.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1091.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1092.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1093.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1094.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1095.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1096.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1097.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1098.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1099.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
*1100.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 *
1101.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1102.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1103.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1104.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1105.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1106.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1107.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1108.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1109.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1110.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1111.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	10 
1112.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1113.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1114.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1115.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1116.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1117.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1118.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1119.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1120.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1121.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1122.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1123.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1124.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1125.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1126.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1127.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1128.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1129.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1130.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1131.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1132.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1133.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1134.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1135.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1136.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1137.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	10 
1138.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1139.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1140.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1141.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	10 
1142.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1143.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1144.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1145.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1146.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1147.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1148.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1149.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1150.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1151.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1152.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1153.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1154.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1155.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1156.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1157.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1158.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1159.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1160.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1161.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1162.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1163.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1164.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1165.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1166.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1167.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1168.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1169.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	9 
1170.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1171.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1172.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1173.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1174.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1175.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1176.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1177.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1178.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1179.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1180.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1181.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1182.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1183.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1184.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1185.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1186.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1187.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1188.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	9 
1189.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1190.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1191.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1192.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1193.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1194.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1195.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1196.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1197.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1198.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1199.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
*1200.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1201.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1202.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1203.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1204.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1205.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1206.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1207.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1208.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1209.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1210.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1211.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1212.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1213.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1214.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1215.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1216.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1217.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1218.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1219.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1220.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1221.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1222.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1223.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1224.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1225.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1226.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1227.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1228.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1229.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1230.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1231.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1232.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1233.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1234.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1235.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1236.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1237.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	8 
1238.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1239.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1240.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	8 
1241.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1242.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1243.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1244.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1245.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1246.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1247.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1248.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1249.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1250.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1251.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1252.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1253.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1254.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1255.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1256.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1257.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1258.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	8 
1259.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1260.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1261.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1262.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1263.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1264.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1265.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1266.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1267.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1268.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1269.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1270.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1271.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1272.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1273.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1274.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1275.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1276.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1277.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1278.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1279.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	8 
1280.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1281.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1282.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1283.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1284.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1285.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1286.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1287.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1288.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1289.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1290.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1291.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1292.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1293.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	8 
1294.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1295.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1296.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1297.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1298.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1299.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
*1300.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 *
1301.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1302.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1303.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1304.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1305.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1306.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1307.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1308.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1309.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1310.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1311.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1312.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1313.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1314.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1315.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1316.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1317.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	7 
1318.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1319.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1320.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1321.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1322.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1323.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1324.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA, 7 
1325.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1326.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1327.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1328.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1329.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1330.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1331.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1332.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1333.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1334.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1335.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1336.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1337.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1338.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1339.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1340.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1341.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1342.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1343.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1344.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1345.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1346.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1347.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	7 
1348.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1349.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1350.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1351.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1352.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1353.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1354.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1355.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1356.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1357.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1358.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1359.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1360.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1361.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1362.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1363.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1364.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1365.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1366.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1367.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1368.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1369.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1370.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1371.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1372.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1373.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1374.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1375.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	6 
1376.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1377.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1378.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1379.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1380.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1381.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1382.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1383.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1384.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	6 
1385.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1386.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1387.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1388.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1389.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1390.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1391.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1392.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	6 
1393.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1394.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1395.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1396.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1397.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1398.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1399.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
*1400.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 *
1401.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1402.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1403.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1404.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1405.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1406.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1407.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1408.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1409.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1410.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1411.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1412.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1413.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1414.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1415.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1416.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1417.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1418.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1419.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1420.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1421.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1422.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1423.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1424.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	6 
1425.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1426.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1427.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1428.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1429.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1430.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1431.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1432.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1433.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1434.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1435.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1436.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1437.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1438.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1439.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1440.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1441.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1442.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1443.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1444.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1445.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1446.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1447.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1448.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1449.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1450.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1451.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1452.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1453.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1454.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1455.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1456.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1457.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1458.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1459.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1460.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1461.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1462.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1463.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1464.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1465.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1466.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1467.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1468.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1469.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1470.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1471.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1472.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1473.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1474.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1475.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1476.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1477.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1478.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1479.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1480.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1481.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1482.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1483.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1484.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1485.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1486.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1487.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1488.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1489.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1490.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1491.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1492.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1493.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1494.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1495.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1496.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1497.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1498.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1499.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
*1500.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 *
1501.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1502.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1503.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1504.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1505.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1506.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1507.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1508.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1509.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1510.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1511.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1512.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1513.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1514.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1515.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1516.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1517.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	5 
1518.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1519.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1520.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1521.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1522.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1523.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1524.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1525.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1526.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	5 
1527.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1528.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1529.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1530.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1531.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1532.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1533.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1534.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1535.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1536.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1537.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1538.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1539.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1540.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1541.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1542.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1543.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1544.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1545.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1546.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	4 
1547.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1548.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1549.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1550.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1551.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1552.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1553.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1554.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1555.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1556.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1557.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1558.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1559.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1560.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1561.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1562.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1563.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1564.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1565.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1566.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1567.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1568.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1569.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1570.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1571.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1572.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1573.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1574.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1575.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1576.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1577.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1578.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1579.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1580.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1581.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1582.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1583.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1584.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1585.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1586.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1587.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	4 
1588.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1589.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1590.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1591.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1592.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1593.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1594.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1595.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1596.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1597.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1598.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1599.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
*1600.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 *
1601.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1602.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1603.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1604.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1605.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1606.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1607.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1608.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1609.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1610.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1611.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1612.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1613.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1614.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1615.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1616.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1617.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1618.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1619.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1620.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1621.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1622.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1623.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1624.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1625.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1626.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1627.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3 
1628.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1629.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1630.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1631.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1632.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1633.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1634.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1635.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1636.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1637.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1638.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1639.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1640.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1641.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1642.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1643.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1644.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1645.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1646.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1647.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1648.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1649.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1650.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1651.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1652.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1653.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1654.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1655.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1656.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1657.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1658.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1659.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1660.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1661.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1662.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1663.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1664.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1665.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1666.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1667.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1668.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1669.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1670.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1671.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1672.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1673.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1674.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1675.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1676.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1677.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1678.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1679.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1680.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1681.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1682.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1683.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1684.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1685.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1686.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1687.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1688.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1689.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1690.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1691.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1692.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1693.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1694.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1695.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1696.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1697.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1698.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1699.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
*1700.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 *
1701.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1702.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1703.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1704.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1705.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1706.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1707.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1708.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1709.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1710.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1711.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1712.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1713.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1714.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1715.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1716.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1717.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1718.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1719.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1720.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1721.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1722.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1723.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1724.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1725.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1726.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1727.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1728.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1729.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1730.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1731.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1732.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1733.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1734.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1735.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1736.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1737.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	2 
1738.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1739.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1740.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1741.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1742.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1743.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1744.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1745.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1746.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1747.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1748.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1749.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1750.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1751.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1752.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1753.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1754.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1755.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1756.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1757.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1758.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1759.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1760.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1761.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1762.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1763.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1764.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1765.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1766.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1767.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1768.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1769.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1770.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1771.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1772.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1773.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1774.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1775.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1776.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1777.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1778.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1779.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1780.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1781.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	2 
1782.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1783.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1784.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1785.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1786.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1787.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1788.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1789.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1790.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1791.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1792.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1793.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1794.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1795.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1796.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1797.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1798.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1799.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
*1800.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 *
1801.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1802.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1803.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1804.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1805.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1806.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 
1807.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
1808.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1809.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1810.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1811.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1812.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1813.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1814.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1815.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1816.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1817.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1818.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1819.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1820.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1821.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1822.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1823.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1824.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1825.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1826.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1827.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1828.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	1 
1829.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1830.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1831.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1832.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1833.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1834.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1835.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1836.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1837.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1838.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1839.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1840.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1841.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1842.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1843.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1844.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1845.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1846.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1847.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1848.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1849.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1850.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1851.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1852.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1853.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1854.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1855.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1856.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1857.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1858.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	1 
1859.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1860.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1861.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1862.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1863.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1864.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1865.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1866.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1867.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1868.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1869.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1870.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1871.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1872.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1873.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1874.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1875.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1876.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1877.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1878.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1879.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1880.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1881.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1882.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1883.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1884.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1885.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	1 
1886.	Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1 
1887.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1888.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1889.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1890.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1891.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1892.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1893.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1894.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1895.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1896.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1897.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1898.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1899.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
*1900.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 *
1901.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1902.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1903.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1904.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1905.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1906.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1907.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1908.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1909.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1910.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1911.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1912.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1913.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1914.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1915.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1916.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1917.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1918.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1919.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1920.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1921.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1922.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1923.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1924.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1925.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1926.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1927.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1928.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1929.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1930.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1931.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*1932.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2215
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1716
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1668
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1644
5.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1507
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1499
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1304
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1087
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1061

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4089
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	3989
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2539
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2001
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1608
6.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1521
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1388
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## benedikt (11 März 2017)

Meine März Wertung:
01.Lena Gercke
02.Vanessa Fuchs
03.Kendall Jenner
04.Luisa Hartema
05.Gintare Sudziute
06.Iris Kavka
07.Cara Delevingne
08.Ariane Sommer
09.Hailey Baldwin
10.Gigi Hadid
10.Bella Hadid
10.Rebecca Mir


----------



## gaertner23 (12 März 2017)

Mein März-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Annett Möller
5.) Miriam Lange
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Katrin Huss
8.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
10.) Maira Rothe und Susanne Langhans


----------



## Anakin (13 März 2017)

*März Voting:*

#01.) Isabel Edvardsson 
#02.) Lena Gercke 
#03.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
#04.) Georgia Jones 
#05.) Victoria Justice 
#06.) Kaylani Lei 
#07.) Lejla-X 
#08.) Eva Marie 
#09.) Angela White 
#10.) Selena Gomez 
#10.) Katy Perry 
#10.) Helene Fischer


----------



## ManuN (13 März 2017)

März 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Carina Vogt	
9. Alexa Feser	
10. Susanne Schöne	
10. Julia Kleine	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Walt (21 März 2017)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im März 2017:


1. Lena Gercke





2. Nora Koppen





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Valentina Pahde





5. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Nadine Menz





7. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





8. Valea Scalabrino





9. Sarah Bogen






10. Jeanette Biedermann






__________________


----------



## duda2 (22 März 2017)

1. Emilia Clarke





2. Elisha Cuthbert





3. Zara Larsson





4. Zendaya Coleman





5. Victoria Justice





6. Nadine Menz





7. Laura Wontorra





8. Alicia Vikander





9. Shakira





10. Helene Fischer





10. Alessia Cara





19. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## tvgirlslover (25 März 2017)

März 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Ekaterina Leonova
4. Nina Bott
5. Selma Üsük
6. Yvonne Willicks
7. Karen Heinrichs
8. Gabriela Koukalova
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Katja Burkard


----------



## Ralf1972 (27 März 2017)

März 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Jennifer Knäble
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Angela Finger-Erben
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Judith Rakers
9.	Sylvie Meis
10.	Catherine Mountbatten


----------



## Harry1982 (27 März 2017)

*März-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Doreen Seidel


 

5. Stefanie Giesinger


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Lisa Mayer


 

8. Victoria Justice


 

9. Melissa Benoist


 

10. Nina Dobrev


----------



## ch2004 (27 März 2017)

* März 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## NEF (27 März 2017)

März 2017

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Jessica Alba
3. Chloe Bennet
4. Jordana Brewster
5. Ariana Grande
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Mila Kunis
8. Megan Fox
9. Sara Sampaio
10. Olivia Wilde


----------



## Cav (28 März 2017)

März 2017

1. Jordana Brewster


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Janina Uhse


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Sara Sampaio


 

6. Mónica Cruz


 

7. Lily Collins


 

8. Natasha Oakley (Geboren: 14.07.1991 in ???, Australien)




9. Ruby O. Fee




10. Rachael Taylor


 

10. Jenna Dewan


 

10. Irina Shayk


​


----------



## RockingSheep (28 März 2017)

März 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Don Sven (28 März 2017)

März

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Jessica Ginkel





4. Katharina Boger, D, *24.11.???? in Kasachstan





5. Dorothee Bär





6. Katrin Albsteiger





7. Julia Klöckner





8. Elena Garcia Gerlach





9. Susan Hoecke





10. Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## redbeard (28 März 2017)

Meine Wertung für März 2017

1. Gabriela Koukalova
2. Maren Hammerschmidt
3. Oana Nechiti
4. Amy Adams
5. Ekaterina Leonova
6. Carina Vogt
7. Felicity Jones
8. Emma Watson
9. Karoline Herfurth
10. Fatma Mittler-Solak


----------



## dingsbums (28 März 2017)

Hier mein März Voting für all jene die es nicht verdient haben hinter Gina-Lisa-Katzenberger zu stehen:

1. Audrey Hepburn
2. Katrin Bauerfeind
3. Michelle Obama
4. Vicky Leandros
5. Estella Warren
Rebecca Romijn Stamos
Tyra Banks
8. Martina Sirtis
Erika Eleniak
10. Fran Drescher (auch weil sie 2 mal in der Liste steht wink2 )


----------



## Hehnii (28 März 2017)

Hier meine Märzwertung 2017:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Claire Holt
11. Sarah Gadon ​


----------



## dianelized20 (29 März 2017)

März-Wertung:

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*





*03. Sylvia Hoeks*





*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*





*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Lily James*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Lili Reinhart*





*10. Angourie Rice* AUS, 01.01.01 in ???/AUSTRALIEN





*10. Haley Atwell*


----------



## pofgo (29 März 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Olivia Holt :jumping:
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## taurus79 (29 März 2017)

Die Hitparade für März:
1. Laura Wontorra
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Nele Schenker
4. Annett Möller
5. Ruth Hoffmann
6. Anneke Dürkopp
7. Anna Kraft
8. Esther Sedlaczek
9. Kamilla Senjo
10. Kay-Sölve Richter

:thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (30 März 2017)

März 2017

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Selena Gomez


 

3. Ariana Grande


 

4. Demi Lovato


 

5. Hayley Williams


 

6. Taylor Swift


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Hailee Steinfeld


 

9. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

10 Vanessa Hudgens


​


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2017)

März 2017


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Pia Toscano
Vanessa Hudgens
Michelle Hunziker
Julianne Hough
Victoria Justice
Dove Cameron


----------



## lappi (31 März 2017)

3/2017

1. Keira Knightley
2. Anne Hathaway
3. Michelle Williams
4. Stefanie Hertel
5. Scarlett Johansson
6. Jennifer Aniston
7. Taylor Swift
8. Madeleine Wehle 
9. Francine Jordi
10. Johanna Wokalek


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.03.2017 22:07*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4127 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4035 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2548 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2215 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2010 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1719 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1677 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1644 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1608 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1550 
11.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1524 
13.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
14.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1520 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1395 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1313 
18.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1243 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1180 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1063 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1033 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1013 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	931 
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	911 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	902 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	893 
30.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	877 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	874 
32.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	869 
34.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	825 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	751 
38.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	742 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	741 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	711 
41.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
42.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	708 
43.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	708 
44.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	703 
45.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	699 
46.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	697 
47.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	688 
49.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
50.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	680 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	677 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	666 
53.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	651 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	641 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	585 
57.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	583 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	583 
59.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	580 
60.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	576 
61.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	571 
62.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	552 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	550 
65.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
66.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	546 
67.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
68.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
69.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	524 
70.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	524 
71.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	518 
72.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	513 
73.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	509 
74.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
75.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
76.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	498 
77.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	496 
78.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	495 
79.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	491 
80.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
81.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	484 
82.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
83.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	477 
84.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
85.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
86.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	466 
88.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	450 
89.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
90.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	447 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	439 
92.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	435 
93.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
94.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	429 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
96.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
97.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
98.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
99.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
*100.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 *
101.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	402 
102.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
103.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	396 
105.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	395 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	392 
107.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
108.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	388 
109.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	388 
110.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	387 
112.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	386 
113.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
114.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 369 
115.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	368 
116.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	365 
117.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	364 
118.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	362 
119.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	360 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	356 
121.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	356 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	347 
123.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	345 
124.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	343 
125.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	340 
126.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	340 
127.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	334 
129.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	332 
130.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
131.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
132.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
133.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
134.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
135.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	321 
136.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
137.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	317 
138.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
139.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	314 
140.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	313 
141.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	305 
142.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	304 
143.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
144.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	303 
145.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	300 
146.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
147.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
148.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	296 
150.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	295 
151.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	292 
153.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
154.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
155.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
156.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
157.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
158.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
159.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	284 
160.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	276 
162.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
163.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	275 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
165.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
166.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
167.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
168.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
169.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
170.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
171.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
172.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	266 
173.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
174.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
175.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
176.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	260 
177.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	259 
178.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	259 
179.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	257 
180.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
181.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	256 
182.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
183.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
184.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	252 
185.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	252 
186.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	250 
187.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
188.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	249 
189.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
190.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	243 
192.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	233 
193.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
194.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
195.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229 
196.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	221 
198.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	217 
*200.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	214 *
201.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
202.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
203.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
204.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	213 
205.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
206.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	212 
207.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
208.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
209.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
210.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
211.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
212.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	208 
213.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
214.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
215.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
216.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	204 
217.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
218.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
219.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	202 
220.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	198 
221.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	197 
222.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	196 
223.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	195 
224.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
225.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	195 
226.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
227.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
228.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
229.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	193 
230.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	193 
231.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	192 
232.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	192 
233.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
234.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
235.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	185 
236.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
237.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	184 
238.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	184 
239.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
240.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	181 
241.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
242.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
243.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	180 
244.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	179 
245.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	179 
246.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
247.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
248.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
249.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
250.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	177 
251.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	177 
252.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	177 
253.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
254.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
255.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
256.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
257.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	175 
258.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
259.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
260.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
261.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
262.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
263.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
264.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	172 
265.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	172 
266.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	170 
267.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
268.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
269.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	168 
270.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	167 
271.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
272.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
273.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	165 
274.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	165 
275.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
276.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	162 
277.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
278.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	160 
279.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
280.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
281.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
282.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	156 
283.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
284.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	155 
285.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	154 
286.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
287.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	154 
288.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	154 
289.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	153 
290.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	153 
291.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
292.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
293.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
294.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
295.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
296.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
297.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
298.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
299.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
*300.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	147 *
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	146 
302.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
303.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
304.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
305.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
306.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
307.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
308.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
309.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
310.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	141 
311.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
312.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
313.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
314.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
315.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	135 
317.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
318.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
319.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
320.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
321.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
322.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
323.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
324.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	127 
325.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
326.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
327.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
328.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
329.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	124 
330.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
331.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
332.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
333.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	120 
334.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	120 
335.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
336.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
337.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
338.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
339.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
340.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
341.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
342.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	117 
343.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
344.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	117 
345.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
346.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	116 
347.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
348.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	115 
349.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
350.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	113 
351.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
352.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
353.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
354.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
355.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
356.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	111 
357.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
358.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
359.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
360.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
361.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
362.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
363.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
364.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
365.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	104 
366.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
367.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
368.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	104 
369.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	104 
370.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
371.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
372.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
373.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
374.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
375.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
376.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
377.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
378.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
379.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
380.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	97 
381.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
382.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
383.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	96 
384.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
385.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
386.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	96 
387.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
388.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
389.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
390.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
391.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
392.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	94 
393.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	93 
394.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
395.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
396.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
397.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	93 
398.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
399.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
*400.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 *
401.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
402.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
403.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
404.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
405.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	89 
407.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
408.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
409.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
410.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
411.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	88 
412.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
413.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	87 
414.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
415.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
416.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
417.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	86 
418.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
419.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85 
420.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
421.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
422.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
423.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
424.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
425.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
426.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
427.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
428.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
429.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	82 
430.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
431.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
432.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
433.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
434.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
435.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
436.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	80 
437.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
438.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
439.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
440.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
441.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
442.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
443.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
444.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
445.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
446.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
447.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	76 
448.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
449.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
450.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
451.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
452.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	73 
453.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
454.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
455.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
456.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	72 
457.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
458.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	71 
459.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	71 
460.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
461.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
462.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
463.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
464.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
465.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
466.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
467.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
468.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
469.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
470.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	69 
471.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
472.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
473.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
474.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	66 
475.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
476.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
477.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	65 
478.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	65 
479.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
480.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
481.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
482.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	64 
483.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	64 
484.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
485.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
486.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
487.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
488.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
489.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	63 
490.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
491.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	63 
492.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
493.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
494.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
495.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	60 
496.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
497.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
498.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
499.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	60 
*500.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 *
501.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
502.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
503.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	59 
504.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
505.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
506.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
507.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
508.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
509.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
510.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	58 
511.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
512.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
513.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
514.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
515.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
516.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
517.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
518.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
519.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
520.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
521.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
522.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
523.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
524.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	54 
525.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	54 
526.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
527.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	54 
528.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
529.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
530.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
531.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
532.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
533.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
534.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
535.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
536.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
537.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	53 
538.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
539.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
540.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
541.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
542.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
543.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
544.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
545.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
546.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	52 
547.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
548.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
549.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	51 
550.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
551.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
552.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
553.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
554.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	50 
555.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	50 
556.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
557.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
558.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
559.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	50 
560.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
561.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
562.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
563.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
564.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	48 
565.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
566.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
567.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
568.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	47 
569.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
570.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
571.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
572.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
573.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
574.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
575.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
576.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
577.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
578.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
579.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
580.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
581.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
582.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
583.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
584.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
585.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
586.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
587.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
588.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
589.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
590.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
591.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
592.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
593.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	43 
594.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
595.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
596.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	42 
597.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
598.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
599.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
*600.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	41 *
601.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
602.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
603.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
604.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
605.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
606.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
607.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	40 
608.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
609.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
610.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
611.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
612.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
613.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
614.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
615.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
616.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
617.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
618.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
619.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
620.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
621.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
622.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
623.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
624.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
625.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
626.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
627.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
628.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
629.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
630.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
631.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
632.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
633.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
634.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	37 
635.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
636.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
637.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
638.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	37 
639.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
640.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
641.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
642.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
643.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
644.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
645.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
646.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
647.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	35 
648.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
649.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	35 
650.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
651.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
652.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
653.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
654.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
655.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
656.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
657.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
658.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
659.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
660.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
661.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
662.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	33 
663.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	33 
664.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
665.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
666.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
667.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
668.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
669.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
670.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
671.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
672.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
673.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
674.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
675.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
676.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
677.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	32 
678.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
679.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
680.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
681.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
682.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
683.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
684.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
685.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
686.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
687.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
688.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
689.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
690.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
691.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
692.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
693.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
694.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
695.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
696.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
697.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
698.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
699.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
*700.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 *
701.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
702.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
703.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
704.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
705.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
706.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
707.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
708.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
709.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
710.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
711.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
712.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	28 
713.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
714.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
715.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
716.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
717.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
718.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
719.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
720.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
721.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
722.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	28 
723.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
724.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
725.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
726.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
727.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
728.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
729.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
730.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
731.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	27 
732.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	27 
733.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
734.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
735.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
736.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	27 
737.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
738.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
739.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
740.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
741.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
742.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
743.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
744.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
745.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
746.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
747.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	26 
748.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
749.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
750.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
751.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	25 
752.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
753.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
754.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
755.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
756.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
757.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	25 
758.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
759.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
760.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
761.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
762.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
763.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
764.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
765.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
766.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	25 
767.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
768.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
769.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
770.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
771.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
772.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
773.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
774.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
775.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
776.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
777.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
778.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
779.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
780.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
781.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
782.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
783.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
784.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
785.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
786.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
787.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
788.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
789.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
790.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
791.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
792.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
793.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
794.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
795.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
796.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
797.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
798.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
799.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
*800.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	22 *
801.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
802.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
803.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
804.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
805.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
806.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
807.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
808.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
809.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
810.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
811.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	21 
812.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
813.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
814.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
815.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
816.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
817.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
818.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
819.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
820.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
821.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
822.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
823.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	21 
824.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
825.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
826.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
827.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
828.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
829.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
830.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
831.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
832.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
833.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
834.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
835.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
836.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
837.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
838.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
839.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
840.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	20 
841.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
842.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
843.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
844.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
845.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
846.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
847.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
848.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
849.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
850.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
851.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
852.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
853.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
854.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
855.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
856.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
857.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	19 
858.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
859.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
860.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
861.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
862.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
863.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	19 
864.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
865.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
866.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
867.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
868.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
869.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
870.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
871.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
872.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
873.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
874.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
875.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
876.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
877.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
878.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
879.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
880.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
881.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
882.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
883.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
884.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
885.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
886.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
887.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
888.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
889.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
890.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
891.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
892.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
893.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
894.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
895.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	17 
896.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
897.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	17 
898.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
899.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
*900.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 *
901.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
902.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
903.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
904.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
905.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	17 
906.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
907.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
908.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
909.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
910.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
911.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
912.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
913.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
914.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
915.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
916.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
917.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
918.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
919.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
920.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
921.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	16 
922.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
923.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
924.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
925.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
926.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
927.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
928.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
929.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
930.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
931.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	16 
932.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
933.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
934.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
935.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
936.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
937.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
938.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
939.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
940.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
941.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
942.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
943.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
944.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
945.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
946.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
947.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
948.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
949.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
950.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
951.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
952.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
953.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
954.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
955.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
956.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
957.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
958.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
959.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
960.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
961.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
962.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
963.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
964.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
965.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
966.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	14 
967.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
968.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
969.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
970.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
971.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
972.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	14 
973.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
974.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
975.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
976.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
977.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	14 
978.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
979.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
980.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
981.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
982.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
983.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
984.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
985.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
986.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
987.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
988.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
989.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
990.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
991.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
992.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
993.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
994.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
995.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
996.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
997.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
998.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
999.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
*1000.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 *
1001.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1002.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1003.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1004.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1005.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1006.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	13 
1007.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1008.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1009.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1010.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1011.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1012.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1013.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	13 
1014.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1015.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1016.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1017.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1018.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1019.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1020.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1021.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1022.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1023.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1024.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1025.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1026.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1027.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1028.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1029.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1030.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1031.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1032.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1033.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1034.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1035.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1036.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1037.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1038.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1039.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1040.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1041.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1042.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1043.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1044.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1045.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1046.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1047.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1048.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1049.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1050.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1051.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1052.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1053.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1054.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1055.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	11 
1056.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1057.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1058.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1059.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1060.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1061.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1062.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1063.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1064.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1065.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1066.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1067.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1068.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1069.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1070.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1071.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1072.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1073.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1074.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1075.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1076.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1077.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1078.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1079.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1080.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1081.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1082.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1083.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1084.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1085.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1086.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1087.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1088.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1089.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1090.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1091.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1092.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1093.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1094.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1095.	Anja Köbel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D, 10 
1096.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1097.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1098.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1099.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
*1100.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 *
1101.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1102.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1103.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1104.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1105.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1106.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1107.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1108.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1109.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1110.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1111.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1112.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1113.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1114.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1115.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	10 
1116.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1117.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1118.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1119.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1120.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1121.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1122.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	10 
1123.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1124.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1125.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1126.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1127.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1128.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1129.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1130.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1131.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1132.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1133.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1134.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1135.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1136.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1137.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1138.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1139.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1140.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1141.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1142.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1143.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1144.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1145.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1146.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1147.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1148.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1149.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1150.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1151.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1152.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1153.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1154.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1155.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1156.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1157.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1158.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1159.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1160.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1161.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1162.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1163.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1164.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1165.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1166.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1167.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1168.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1169.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1170.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1171.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1172.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1173.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1174.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1175.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1176.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1177.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1178.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1179.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1180.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1181.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1182.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1183.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1184.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1185.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1186.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1187.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1188.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1189.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1190.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1191.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1192.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1193.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1194.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1195.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1196.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1197.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1198.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1199.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
*1200.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 *
1201.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1202.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1203.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1204.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1205.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1206.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1207.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1208.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1209.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1210.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1211.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1212.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1213.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1214.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1215.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1216.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1217.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1218.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1219.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1220.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1221.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1222.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1223.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1224.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1225.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1226.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1227.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1228.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1229.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1230.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1231.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1232.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	9 
1233.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1234.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1235.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1236.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1237.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1238.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1239.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1240.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1241.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1242.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1243.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1244.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1245.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1246.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1247.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1248.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1249.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1250.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1251.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1252.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1253.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1254.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1255.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1256.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1257.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1258.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1259.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1260.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1261.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1262.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1263.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1264.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1265.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1266.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1267.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1268.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1269.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1270.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1271.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1272.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1273.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1274.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1275.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1276.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1277.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1278.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1279.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1280.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1281.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1282.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1283.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1284.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1285.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1286.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1287.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1288.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1289.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1290.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1291.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1292.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1293.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1294.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1295.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1296.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1297.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1298.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1299.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
*1300.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 *
1301.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1302.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1303.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1304.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1305.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1306.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1307.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1308.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1309.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1310.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1311.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1312.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1313.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1314.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1315.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1316.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1317.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1318.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1319.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1320.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1321.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1322.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1323.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1324.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1325.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1326.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1327.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1328.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1329.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1330.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1331.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1332.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1333.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1334.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1335.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1336.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	7 
1337.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1338.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1339.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1340.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1341.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1342.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1343.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1344.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	7 
1345.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1346.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1347.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1348.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1349.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1350.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1351.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1352.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1353.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1354.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1355.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1356.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1357.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1358.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1359.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1360.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1361.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1362.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1363.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1364.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1365.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1366.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1367.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1368.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1369.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1370.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1371.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1372.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1373.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1374.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1375.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1376.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1377.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1378.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1379.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1380.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1381.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1382.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1383.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	7 
1384.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1385.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1386.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1387.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1388.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1389.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1390.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1391.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1392.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1393.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1394.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1395.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1396.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1397.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1398.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1399.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
*1400.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 *
1401.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1402.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1403.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1404.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1405.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1406.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1407.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1408.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1409.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1410.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1411.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1412.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1413.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1414.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1415.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1416.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1417.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1418.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1419.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1420.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1421.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1422.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1423.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1424.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1425.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1426.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1427.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1428.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1429.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1430.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1431.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1432.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1433.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1434.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1435.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1436.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	6 
1437.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1438.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1439.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1440.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1441.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1442.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1443.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1444.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1445.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1446.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1447.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1448.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1449.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1450.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1451.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1452.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1453.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1454.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1455.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1456.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1457.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1458.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1459.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1460.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1461.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1462.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1463.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1464.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1465.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1466.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1467.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1468.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1469.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	5 
1470.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1471.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1472.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1473.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1474.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1475.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1476.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1477.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1478.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1479.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1480.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1481.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1482.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1483.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1484.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1485.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1486.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1487.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1488.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1489.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1490.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1491.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1492.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1493.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1494.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1495.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1496.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1497.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1498.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1499.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
*1500.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 *
1501.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1502.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1503.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1504.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1505.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1506.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1507.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1508.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1509.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1510.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1511.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1512.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1513.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1514.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1515.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1516.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1517.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1518.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1519.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1520.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1521.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1522.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1523.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1524.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1525.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1526.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1527.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1528.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1529.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1530.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1531.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1532.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1533.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1534.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1535.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1536.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1537.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1538.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1539.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	5 
1540.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1541.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1542.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1543.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1544.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1545.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1546.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1547.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1548.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1549.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1550.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1551.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1552.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1553.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1554.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1555.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1556.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1557.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1558.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1559.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1560.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1561.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1562.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1563.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1564.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1565.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1566.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1567.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1568.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1569.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1570.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1571.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1572.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1573.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1574.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1575.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1576.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1577.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1578.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1579.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	4 
1580.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1581.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1582.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1583.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1584.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1585.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1586.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1587.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1588.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1589.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1590.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1591.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1592.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1593.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1594.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1595.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1596.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1597.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1598.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	4 
1599.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
*1600.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 *
1601.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1602.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1603.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1604.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	4 
1605.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1606.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1607.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1608.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1609.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1610.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1611.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1612.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1613.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1614.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1615.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1616.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1617.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1618.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1619.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1620.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1621.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	4 
1622.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1623.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1624.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1625.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1626.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1627.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1628.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1629.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1630.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1631.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1632.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1633.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1634.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1635.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1636.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1637.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1638.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1639.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1640.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1641.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1642.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1643.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1644.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1645.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1646.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1647.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1648.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1649.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1650.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1651.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1652.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1653.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1654.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1655.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1656.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1657.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1658.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1659.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1660.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1661.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1662.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1663.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1664.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1665.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1666.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1667.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1668.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1669.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1670.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1671.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1672.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1673.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1674.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1675.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1676.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1677.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1678.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1679.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1680.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1681.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1682.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1683.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1684.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1685.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1686.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1687.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1688.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1689.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1690.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1691.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1692.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1693.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1694.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	3 
1695.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1696.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1697.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1698.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1699.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
*1700.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 *
1701.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1702.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1703.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1704.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1705.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1706.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1707.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1708.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1709.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1710.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1711.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1712.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1713.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1714.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1715.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1716.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1717.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1718.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1719.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1720.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1721.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1722.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1723.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1724.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1725.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1726.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1727.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1728.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1729.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1730.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1731.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1732.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1733.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1734.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1735.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1736.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1737.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1738.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1739.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1740.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	2 
1741.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1742.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1743.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1744.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1745.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1746.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1747.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1748.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1749.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1750.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1751.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1752.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1753.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1754.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1755.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1756.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1757.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1758.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1759.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1760.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1761.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1762.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	2 
1763.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1764.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1765.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1766.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1767.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1768.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1769.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1770.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1771.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1772.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1773.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1774.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1775.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1776.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1777.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1778.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1779.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1780.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1781.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1782.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1783.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1784.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1785.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1786.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1787.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1788.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1789.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1790.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1791.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1792.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1793.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1794.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1795.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1796.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1797.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1798.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1799.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
*1800.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 *
1801.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1802.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1803.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1804.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1805.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1806.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1807.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1808.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1809.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1810.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1811.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1812.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1813.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1814.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1815.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1816.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1817.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1818.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1819.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1820.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1821.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1822.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1823.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1824.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	1 
1825.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1826.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1827.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1828.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1829.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1830.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1831.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1832.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1833.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1834.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1835.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1836.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1837.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1838.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1839.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1840.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1841.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1842.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1843.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1844.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1845.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1846.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1847.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1848.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1849.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1850.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1851.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1852.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1853.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1854.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1855.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1856.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1857.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1858.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1859.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1860.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1861.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1862.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1863.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1864.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1865.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1866.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1867.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1868.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1869.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1870.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1871.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1872.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1873.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1874.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1875.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1876.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1877.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1878.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1879.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1880.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1881.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1882.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1883.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1884.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1885.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1886.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1887.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1888.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1889.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1890.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1891.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1892.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1893.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1894.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1895.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1896.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1897.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1898.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1899.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
*1900.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 *
1901.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1902.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1903.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1904.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1905.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1906.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1907.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1908.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1909.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1910.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1911.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1912.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1913.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1914.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1915.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1916.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1917.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1918.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1919.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	1 
1920.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1921.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1922.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1923.	Selena Weber, 1 
1924.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1925.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1926.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1927.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1928.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1929.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1930.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1931.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1932.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1933.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1934.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1935.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1936.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1937.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1938.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1939.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1940.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1941.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1942.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2215
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1719
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1677
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1644
5.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1524
6.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1520
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1313
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1063

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4127
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4035
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2548
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2010
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1608
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1550
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1395
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1251


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2017)

Für April

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Jessica Chastain


 


3. Emma Stone


 


4. Brie Larson (USA, 11.10.89 in Sacramento/USA)


 
5. Charlize Theron


 
6. Emma Watson


 
7. Kate Mara


 
8. Jennifer Lopez


 
9. Kristen Bell.


 
10. Maria Sharapova


 
​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Apr. 2017)

April Voting:

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Isabel Edvardsson 
05.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
06.) Caroline Wozniacki 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Angelique Kerber 
09.) Alina Merkau 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen 
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2017)

*April 2017

01 Victoria Justice 
02 Hailee Steinfeld 
03 Christina Milian 
04 Selena Gomez
05 Taylor Swift
06 Alicia Vikander 
07 Barbara Palvin 
08 Ariana Grande 
09 Chloë Grace Moretz 
10 Olivia Holt
10 Camila Cabello
10 Sabrina Carpenter*


----------



## Anakin (1 Apr. 2017)

April Voting:

01. Lena Gercke 
02. Veronika Klimovits 
03. Jelena Jensen 
04. Georgia Jones 
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Kaylani Lei 
07. Susanna Ohlen 
08. Isabel Edvardsson 
09. Lena Meyer-Landrut 
10. Alina Merkau 
10. Lejla-X 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## kamy (1 Apr. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Viviane Geppert	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Fatma Mittler-Solak	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Apr. 2017)

*April Voting*

1. Lena Gercke
2. Magdalena Voigt
3. Victoria Justice
4. Veronika Klimovits 
5. Alina Merkau
6. Mila Kunis
7. Alicia Vikander 
8. Janina Uhse
9. Selena Gomez
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Susanna Ohlen


----------



## brian69 (1 Apr. 2017)

*April 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*








*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario * 




 

 


*4. Jenna Dewan 5. Sophie Turner 6. Rosamund Pike*




 

 



*7. Camilla Belle 8. Emily Blunt 9. Kirsten Dunst*



 

 

 

*Charlize Theron - Jordana Brewster - Priyanka Chopra * 



 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (2 Apr. 2017)

*04/17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## chrissas (2 Apr. 2017)

1.Jana Azizi
2.Lisa Loch
3.Anna Planken
4.Anja Petzold
5.Susan Link
6.Marlene Lufen
7.Anja Koebel
8.Claudia Finger-erben
9.Frauke Petry
10.Katja Dofel


----------



## Death Row (2 Apr. 2017)

01. Hayley Williams





02. Kristen Stewart
03. Victoria Justice
04. LaFee
05. Genevieve Morton
06. Barbara Palvin
07. Felicity Jones
08. Janine Habeck
09. Linda Marlen Runge
10. Emma Watson


----------



## tort3 (2 Apr. 2017)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Sylvie Meis
6. Angelina Heger
7. Janina Uhse
8. Joelina Drews
9. Stefanie Giesinger
10. Sophia Thomalla


----------



## RoadDog (2 Apr. 2017)

April 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Camila Cabello
5. Victoria Justice
6. Anna Kendrick
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Alicia Vikander
9. Beth Behrs
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Apr. 2017)

*April 2017

1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​*


----------



## Kianna (2 Apr. 2017)

*
01.| Perrie Edwards
02.| Kat Graham
03.| Leigh-Anne Pinnock
04.| Jesy Nelson
05.| Jade Thirlwall
06.| Demi Lovato
07.| Hailee Steinfeld
08.| Lea Michelle
09.| Camilla Cabello
10.| Hilary Duff
*​


----------



## maggi77 (3 Apr. 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Kara del Toro
3. Angelina Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Adrianne Curry
6. Helen de Muro
7. Maria Hering
8. Katya Sambucca
9. Ramona Bernhard
10.Demi Rose


----------



## tino2003 (3 Apr. 2017)

April 2017

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## benedikt (4 Apr. 2017)

Meine April Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Luisa Hartema
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Gintare Sudziute
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Cara Develingne
07. Bella Hadid
08. Gigi Hadid
09. Hailey Baldwin
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Julie Henderson
10. Iris Kavka


----------



## Afefan (5 Apr. 2017)

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Julia Görges
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Emma Watson
6. Eva Imhof
7. Maren Hammerschmidt
8. Susanne Tockan
9. Fatma Mittler Solak
10. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Anne Hatheway
10. Aline von Drateln


----------



## Walt (6 Apr. 2017)

April, April! Hier ist Walt's viertes Voting im Jahr 2017:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nora Koppen





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Juliane Seyfarth





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Valentina Pahde





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Nadine Menz





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Valea Scalabrino





10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## JohnDaniels (8 Apr. 2017)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld*
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## ManuN (8 Apr. 2017)

Apr 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivien Wulff	
7. Sandra Kuhn	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Julia Kleine	
10. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## congo64 (10 Apr. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (10 Apr. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 10.04.2017 22:22*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4176 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4092 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2592 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2216 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2028 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1740 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1681 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1670 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1626 
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1572 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1559 
12.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1524 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1414 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1333 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1253 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1187 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1069 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1049 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1022 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	931 
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	911 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	907 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	893 
30.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	881 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	874 
32.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	870 
34.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
35.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
36.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	825 
37.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	751 
38.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	750 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	750 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	721 
41.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
42.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	708 
43.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	708 
44.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	708 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	704 
46.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	703 
47.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	697 
48.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	694 
49.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
50.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	677 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	674 
53.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	653 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	650 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	594 
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	586 
58.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	583 
60.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	580 
61.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	572 
62.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	552 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	550 
65.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
66.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	546 
67.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	533 
68.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
69.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	524 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	520 
72.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	518 
73.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	509 
74.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
75.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	505 
76.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	501 
77.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	501 
78.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	498 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	495 
80.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	487 
81.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
82.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	484 
83.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
84.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	482 
85.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
86.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
87.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	466 
89.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	459 
90.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
91.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	439 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	439 
93.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
94.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	429 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
96.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
97.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
98.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	410 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
*100.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 *
101.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
102.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
103.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	398 
104.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
105.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	396 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	395 
107.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	393 
108.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	392 
109.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
110.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	387 
112.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	387 
113.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
114.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	378 
115.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	376 
116.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	370 
117.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 369 
118.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
119.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	364 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	363 
121.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	362 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	356 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	352 
124.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	350 
125.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	343 
126.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	341 
127.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	335 
129.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	332 
130.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
131.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
132.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
133.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
134.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	323 
135.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
136.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	321 
137.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	317 
139.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
140.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	313 
141.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	312 
142.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	311 
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	307 
144.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
145.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	303 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	303 
147.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
148.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
149.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
150.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
151.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	294 
152.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
153.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	290 
154.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
155.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
156.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
157.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
158.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	286 
159.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
160.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	276 
162.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
163.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	275 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
165.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
166.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
167.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
168.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
169.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
170.	Katja Burkard, D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
171.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
172.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	266 
173.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
174.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
175.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	261 
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	260 
177.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	260 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	259 
180.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	259 
181.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	258 
182.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
183.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
184.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
185.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	252 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	251 
187.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	250 
188.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
189.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
190.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	243 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	243 
192.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
193.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
194.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
195.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229 
196.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	221 
198.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	218 
199.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
*200.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	217 *
201.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
202.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	214 
203.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
204.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
205.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
206.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
207.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
208.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	212 
209.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
210.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
211.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
212.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	208 
213.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
214.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
215.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
216.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	204 
217.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	204 
218.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
219.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	202 
220.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
221.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	202 
222.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	201 
223.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	199 
224.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	198 
225.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	195 
226.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
227.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	194 
228.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
229.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
230.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
231.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	193 
232.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	192 
233.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	189 
234.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
235.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	188 
236.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
237.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	187 
238.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	186 
239.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
240.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	185 
241.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	185 
242.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
243.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
244.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	182 
245.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	182 
246.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
247.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
248.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
249.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
250.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	178 
251.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
252.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	178 
253.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
254.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
255.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
256.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
257.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	175 
258.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
259.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	174 
260.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
261.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	173 
262.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
263.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
264.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
265.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
266.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
267.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	171 
268.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
269.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
270.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	167 
271.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
272.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
273.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	165 
274.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	165 
275.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	164 
276.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
277.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
278.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
279.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	161 
280.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
281.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	158 
282.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	157 
283.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
284.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
285.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
286.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	155 
287.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	155 
288.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	154 
289.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
290.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
291.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
292.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
293.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
294.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
295.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
296.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
297.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	149 
298.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
299.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
*300.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	147 *
301.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	147 
302.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	146 
303.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
304.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
305.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
306.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
307.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
308.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
309.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
310.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
311.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
312.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
313.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
314.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
315.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	135 
317.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
318.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
319.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
320.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
321.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
322.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
323.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	128 
324.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
325.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
326.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
327.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
328.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
329.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	126 
330.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	124 
331.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
332.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	124 
333.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
334.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
335.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
336.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	121 
337.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	120 
338.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	120 
339.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
340.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
341.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	118 
342.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
343.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
344.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
345.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
346.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
347.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
348.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
349.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	115 
350.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	114 
351.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
352.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
353.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
354.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	112 
355.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
356.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	111 
357.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	111 
358.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
359.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
360.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
361.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
362.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
363.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
364.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
365.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
366.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	104 
367.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
368.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
369.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	104 
370.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
371.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
372.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
373.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
374.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
375.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
376.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
377.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	100 
378.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
379.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	100 
380.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
381.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
382.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	97 
383.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
384.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
385.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
386.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
387.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	96 
388.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
389.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
390.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
391.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
392.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	94 
393.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
394.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	93 
395.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
396.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
397.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
398.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
399.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
*400.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 *
401.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
402.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
403.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	90 
404.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
405.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
406.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
407.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	89 
408.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
409.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
410.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
411.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
412.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	88 
413.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	88 
414.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
415.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	87 
416.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	87 
417.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	86 
418.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
419.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
420.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
421.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85 
422.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
423.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
424.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
425.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
426.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
427.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
428.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
429.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
430.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
431.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
432.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
433.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
434.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
435.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
436.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
437.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
438.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
439.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
440.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
441.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
442.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
443.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	77 
444.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
445.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
446.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
447.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
448.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	76 
449.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
450.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
451.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	75 
452.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
453.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
454.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
455.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	74 
456.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	73 
457.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
458.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
459.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
460.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
461.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	71 
462.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
463.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
464.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
465.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
466.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
467.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	70 
468.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
469.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
470.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	69 
471.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
472.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
473.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
474.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
475.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
476.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	67 
477.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	66 
478.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
479.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	66 
480.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
481.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
482.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
483.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
484.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	65 
485.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	64 
486.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
487.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
488.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
489.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
490.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
491.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
492.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	63 
493.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
494.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	62 
495.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
496.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
497.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
498.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	60 
499.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
*500.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 *
501.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
502.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	60 
503.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
504.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
505.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
506.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
507.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
508.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	59 
509.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
510.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
511.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
512.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
513.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	58 
514.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
515.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	58 
516.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	58 
517.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
518.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
519.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
520.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
521.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
522.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
523.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
524.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
525.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
526.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
527.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
528.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
529.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	54 
530.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
531.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	54 
532.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
533.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
534.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
535.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
536.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
537.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	53 
538.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
539.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
540.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
541.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
542.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
543.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
544.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
545.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
546.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
547.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
548.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
549.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
550.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
551.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
552.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
553.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
554.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
555.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
556.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	50 
557.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
558.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
559.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
560.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	50 
561.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
562.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
563.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
564.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
565.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	48 
566.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	48 
567.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
568.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
569.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
570.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
571.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
572.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
573.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
574.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
575.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
576.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
577.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
578.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
579.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
580.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
581.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
582.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
583.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
584.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
585.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
586.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
587.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
588.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
589.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
590.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
591.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
592.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
593.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
594.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	43 
595.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
596.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
597.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
598.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
599.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
*600.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	41 *
601.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
602.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
603.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
604.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
605.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	40 
606.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
607.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	40 
608.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
609.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
610.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
611.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
612.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
613.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
614.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	39 
615.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
616.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
617.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
618.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
619.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
620.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
621.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
622.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
623.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
624.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
625.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	38 
626.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
627.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
628.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
629.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
630.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
631.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
632.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
633.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
634.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
635.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
636.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	37 
637.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
638.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	37 
639.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
640.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
641.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
642.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
643.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	36 
644.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
645.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
646.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
647.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
648.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
649.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	35 
650.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
651.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	35 
652.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
653.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
654.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
655.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
656.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	34 
657.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
658.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
659.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
660.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
661.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
662.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	34 
663.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
664.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
665.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	33 
666.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	33 
667.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
668.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
669.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
670.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
671.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
672.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
673.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
674.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
675.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
676.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
677.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
678.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
679.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
680.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
681.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
682.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
683.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
684.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
685.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
686.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
687.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
688.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
689.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
690.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
691.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
692.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
693.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
694.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
695.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
696.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
697.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
698.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
699.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*700.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 *
701.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
702.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
703.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
704.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
705.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
706.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
707.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
708.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
709.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
710.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
711.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
712.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
713.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
714.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
715.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
716.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
717.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
718.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
719.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
720.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
721.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
722.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
723.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	28 
724.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	28 
725.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
726.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
727.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
728.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
729.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
730.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
731.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
732.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
733.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	27 
734.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
735.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
736.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
737.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
738.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	27 
739.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
740.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
741.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
742.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
743.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
744.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
745.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
746.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
747.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
748.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
749.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	26 
750.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
751.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
752.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
753.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
754.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
755.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
756.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
757.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
758.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
759.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
760.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
761.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
762.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
763.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
764.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
765.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
766.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	25 
767.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
768.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
769.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
770.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	24 
771.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
772.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
773.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
774.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
775.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
776.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
777.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
778.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
779.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
780.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
781.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
782.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
783.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
784.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
785.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
786.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
787.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
788.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
789.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
790.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
791.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
792.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
793.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
794.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
795.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
796.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
797.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
798.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
799.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
*800.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 *
801.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
802.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	22 
803.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
804.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
805.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
806.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
807.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
808.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
809.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
810.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
811.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
812.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
813.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	21 
814.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
815.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
816.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
817.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
818.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
819.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
820.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
821.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
822.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
823.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
824.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
825.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	21 
826.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
827.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
828.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
829.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
830.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
831.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	21 
832.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
833.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
834.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
835.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
836.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
837.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
838.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
839.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
840.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
841.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
842.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
843.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	20 
844.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
845.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
846.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
847.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
848.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
849.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
850.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
851.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
852.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
853.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
854.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
855.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
856.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
857.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
858.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	19 
859.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
860.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
861.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	19 
862.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
863.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	19 
864.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
865.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
866.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
867.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
868.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	19 
869.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
870.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
871.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
872.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
873.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
874.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
875.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
876.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
877.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
878.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
879.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
880.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
881.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
882.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
883.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
884.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
885.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
886.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
887.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
888.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
889.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
890.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
891.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
892.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
893.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
894.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
895.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
896.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
897.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
898.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
899.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
*900.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 *
901.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	17 
902.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
903.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
904.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
905.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
906.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
907.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
908.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
909.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
910.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	17 
911.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
912.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
913.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
914.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
915.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
916.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
917.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	16 
918.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
919.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
920.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
921.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
922.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
923.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
924.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
925.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
926.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
927.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
928.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
929.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
930.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
931.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
932.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
933.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
934.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
935.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
936.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
937.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
938.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	16 
939.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
940.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
941.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
942.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
943.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
944.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
945.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
946.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
947.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
948.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
949.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
950.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
951.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
952.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
953.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
954.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
955.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	15 
956.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
957.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
958.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
959.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
960.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
961.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
962.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
963.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
964.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
965.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
966.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
967.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
968.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
969.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
970.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
971.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
972.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
973.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
974.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
975.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
976.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	14 
977.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
978.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
979.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
980.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
981.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
982.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
983.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
984.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
985.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
986.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
987.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
988.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
989.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
990.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
991.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
992.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
993.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
994.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
995.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
996.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
997.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
998.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
999.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
*1000.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 *
1001.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1002.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1003.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1004.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1005.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1006.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1007.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1008.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1009.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	13 
1010.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1011.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1012.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1013.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1014.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1015.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1016.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1017.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1018.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1019.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1020.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1021.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1022.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1023.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1024.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1025.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1026.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1027.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1028.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1029.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1030.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1031.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1032.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1033.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1034.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1035.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1036.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1037.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	12 
1038.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1039.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1040.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1041.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1042.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1043.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1044.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1045.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1046.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1047.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	12 
1048.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1049.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1050.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1051.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1052.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1053.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1054.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1055.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1056.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1057.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1058.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1059.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	11 
1060.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1061.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1062.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1063.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1064.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
1065.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1066.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1067.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1068.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1069.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1070.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1071.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1072.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1073.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1074.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1075.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1076.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1077.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1078.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1079.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1080.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1081.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1082.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1083.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1084.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1085.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1086.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1087.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1088.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1089.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1090.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1091.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1092.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1093.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1094.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1095.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1096.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1097.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1098.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1099.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
*1100.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 *
1101.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1102.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1103.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1104.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1105.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1106.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1107.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1108.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1109.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1110.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1111.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1112.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1113.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1114.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1115.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1116.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1117.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1118.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1119.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1120.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1121.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	10 
1122.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1123.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1124.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1125.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1126.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1127.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1128.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1129.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1130.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1131.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1132.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1133.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1134.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1135.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1136.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1137.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1138.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1139.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1140.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1141.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1142.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1143.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1144.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1145.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1146.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1147.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1148.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10	 
1149.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1150.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1151.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1152.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1153.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1154.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1155.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1156.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1157.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1158.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1159.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1160.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1161.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1162.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1163.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1164.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1165.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1166.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1167.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1168.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1169.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1170.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1171.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1172.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1173.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1174.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1175.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1176.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1177.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1178.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1179.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1180.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1181.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1182.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1183.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1184.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1185.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1186.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1187.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1188.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1189.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1190.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1191.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1192.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1193.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1194.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1195.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1196.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1197.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1198.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1199.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
*1200.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 *
1201.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1202.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1203.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1204.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1205.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1206.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1207.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1208.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1209.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1210.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1211.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1212.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1213.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1214.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1215.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1216.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1217.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1218.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1219.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1220.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1221.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1222.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1223.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1224.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1225.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1226.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1227.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1228.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1229.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1230.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1231.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1232.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1233.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1234.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1235.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1236.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1237.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1238.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1239.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	9 
1240.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1241.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1242.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1243.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1244.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1245.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1246.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1247.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1248.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1249.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1250.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1251.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1252.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1253.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1254.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1255.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1256.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1257.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1258.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1259.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1260.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1261.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1262.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1263.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1264.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1265.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1266.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1267.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1268.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1269.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1270.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1271.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1272.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1273.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1274.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1275.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1276.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1277.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1278.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1279.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1280.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1281.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL, 8 
1282.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1283.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1284.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1285.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1286.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1287.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1288.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1289.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1290.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	8 
1291.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1292.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1293.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1294.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1295.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1296.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1297.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1298.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1299.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
*1300.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 *
1301.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1302.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1303.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1304.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1305.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1306.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1307.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1308.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1309.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1310.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1311.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1312.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1313.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1314.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1315.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1316.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1317.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1318.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1319.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1320.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1321.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1322.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1323.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1324.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1325.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1326.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1327.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1328.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1329.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	7 
1330.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1331.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1332.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1333.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1334.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1335.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1336.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1337.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1338.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1339.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1340.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1341.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1342.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1343.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1344.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1345.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1346.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	7 
1347.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1348.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1349.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1350.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1351.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1352.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1353.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1354.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1355.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	7 
1356.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1357.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1358.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1359.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1360.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1361.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1362.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1363.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1364.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1365.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1366.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1367.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1368.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1369.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1370.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1371.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1372.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1373.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1374.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1375.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1376.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1377.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1378.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1379.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1380.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1381.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1382.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1383.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1384.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1385.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1386.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1387.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1388.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1389.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1390.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1391.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1392.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1393.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1394.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	7 
1395.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1396.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	6 
1397.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1398.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1399.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
*1400.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 *
1401.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1402.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1403.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1404.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1405.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1406.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1407.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1408.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1409.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1410.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1411.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1412.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1413.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1414.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1415.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1416.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1417.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1418.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1419.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1420.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1421.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1422.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1423.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1424.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1425.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1426.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1427.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1428.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1429.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1430.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1431.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1432.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1433.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1434.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1435.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1436.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1437.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1438.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1439.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1440.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1441.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1442.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1443.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1444.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1445.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1446.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1447.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1448.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1449.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1450.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1451.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1452.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1453.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1454.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1455.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1456.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1457.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	6 
1458.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1459.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1460.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1461.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1462.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1463.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1464.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1465.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1466.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1467.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1468.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1469.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1470.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1471.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1472.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1473.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1474.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1475.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1476.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1477.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1478.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1479.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1480.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1481.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	5 
1482.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D, 5 
1483.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1484.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1485.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1486.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1487.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1488.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1489.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1490.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1491.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1492.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1493.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1494.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1495.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1496.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1497.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1498.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1499.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
*1500.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 *
1501.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1502.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1503.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1504.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1505.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1506.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1507.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1508.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1509.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1510.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1511.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1512.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1513.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1514.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1515.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1516.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1517.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1518.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1519.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1520.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1521.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1522.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1523.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1524.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1525.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1526.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1527.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1528.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1529.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1530.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1531.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1532.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1533.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1534.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1535.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1536.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1537.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1538.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1539.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1540.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1541.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1542.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1543.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1544.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1545.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1546.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1547.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1548.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1549.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1550.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1551.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	5 
1552.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1553.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1554.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1555.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1556.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1557.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1558.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1559.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1560.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1561.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1562.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1563.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1564.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1565.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1566.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1567.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1568.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1569.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1570.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1571.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1572.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1573.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1574.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1575.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1576.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1577.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1578.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1579.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1580.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1581.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1582.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1583.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1584.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1585.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	4 
1586.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1587.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1588.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1589.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1590.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1591.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1592.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1593.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1594.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1595.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1596.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1597.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1598.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1599.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
*1600.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 *
1601.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1602.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1603.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1604.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1605.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1606.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1607.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1608.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1609.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1610.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	4 
1611.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1612.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1613.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1614.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1615.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1616.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1617.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1618.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1619.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1620.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1621.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1622.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1623.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1624.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1625.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1626.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1627.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1628.	Paüline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	4 
1629.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1630.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1631.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1632.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1633.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1634.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1635.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1636.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1637.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1638.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1639.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1640.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	4 
1641.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1642.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1643.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1644.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1645.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1646.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1647.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1648.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1649.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1650.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1651.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1652.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1653.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1654.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1655.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1656.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1657.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1658.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1659.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1660.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1661.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	3 
1662.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1663.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1664.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1665.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1666.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1667.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1668.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1669.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1670.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1671.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1672.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1673.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1674.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1675.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1676.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1677.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1678.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1679.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1680.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1681.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1682.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1683.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1684.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1685.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1686.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1687.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1688.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1689.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1690.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1691.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1692.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1693.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1694.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1695.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1696.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1697.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1698.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1699.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
*1700.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 *
1701.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1702.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1703.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1704.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1705.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1706.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	3 
1707.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1708.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1709.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1710.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1711.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1712.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1713.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1714.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1715.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1716.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1717.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1718.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1719.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1720.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1721.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1722.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1723.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1724.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1725.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1726.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1727.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1728.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1729.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1730.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1731.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1732.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1733.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1734.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1735.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1736.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1737.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1738.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1739.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1740.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1741.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1742.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1743.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1744.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1745.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1746.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1747.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1748.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1749.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1750.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1751.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1752.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1753.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1754.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1755.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1756.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1757.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1758.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1759.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1760.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1761.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1762.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1763.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1764.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1765.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1766.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1767.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1768.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1769.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1770.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1771.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1772.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1773.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1774.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1775.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1776.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1777.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1778.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1779.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1780.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1781.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1782.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1783.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1784.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1785.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1786.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1787.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1788.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1789.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1790.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1791.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1792.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1793.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1794.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1795.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1796.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1797.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1798.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1799.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
*1800.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 *
1801.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1802.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1803.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1804.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1805.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1806.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1807.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1808.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1809.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1810.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1811.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1812.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1813.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	2 
1814.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1815.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1816.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1817.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1818.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1819.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1820.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1821.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1822.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1823.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1824.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1825.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1826.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1827.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1828.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1829.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1830.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1831.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1832.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1833.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1834.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1835.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	1 
1836.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1837.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1838.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1839.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1840.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1841.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1842.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1843.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1844.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1845.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1846.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1847.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1848.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1849.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1850.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1851.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1852.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1853.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1854.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1855.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1856.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1857.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1858.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1859.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1860.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1861.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1862.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	1 
1863.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1864.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1865.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1866.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1867.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1868.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1869.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1870.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1871.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1872.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1873.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1874.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1875.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1876.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1877.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1878.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1879.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1880.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1881.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1882.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1883.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1884.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1885.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1886.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1887.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1888.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1889.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1890.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1891.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1892.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1893.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1894.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1895.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1896.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1897.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1898.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1899.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
*1900.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 *
1901.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1902.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1903.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1904.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1905.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1906.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1907.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1908.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1909.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1910.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1911.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1912.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1913.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1914.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1915.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1916.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1917.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1918.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1919.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1920.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1921.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1922.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1923.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1924.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1925.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1926.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1927.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1928.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1929.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1930.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1931.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1932.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1933.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1934.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1935.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	1 
1936.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1937.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1938.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1939.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1940.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1941.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1942.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1943.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1944.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1945.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1946.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1947.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1948.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1949.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1950.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1951.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1952.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1953.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1954.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2216
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1740
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1681
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1670
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1572
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1524
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1333
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1069

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4176
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4092
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2592
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2028
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1626
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1559
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1414
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1253


*Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gauloises2 (11 Apr. 2017)

1.: Marlene Dietrich
2.: Elizabeth Taylor
3.: Agnetha Fältskog


----------



## Emil Müller (14 Apr. 2017)

Oster-Listing

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Sandra Thier
3 Laura Dünneald
4 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
5 Jule Gölsdorf
6 Yve Fehring
7 Angela Finger-Erben
8 Stephanie Meißner
9 Aline von Drateln
10 Sudanne Tockan
10 Nadine Krüger
10 Elena Bruhn


----------



## dabi (16 Apr. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Jessica Simpson
9.Jessica Biel
10.Adriana Lima


----------



## Ralf1972 (18 Apr. 2017)

April 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Aylin Tezel
4.	Gwyneth Paltrow
5.	Jennifer Knäble
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Judith Rakers
8.	Pinar Tanrikolu
9.	Barbara Schöneberger
10.	Julia Koschitz


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Apr. 2017)

*April-Voting:*

1. Emma Roberts giveheart


 

2. Vanessa Hudgens


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Doreen Seidel


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 

6. Lisa Mayer


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Natalie Dormer


 

9. Nina Dobrev




10. Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Apr. 2017)

Mein April-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Annett Möller
5.) Ana Plasencia
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Uta Bresan
8.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
10.) Maira Rothe und Susanne Langhans


----------



## Don Sven (20 Apr. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Jessica Ginkel





4. Katharina Boger





5. Dorothee Bär






6. Pauline Angert, D, 04.09.1995 in Köln/D,





7. Julia Klöckner





8. Elena Garcia Gerlach





9. Nadine Menz





10. Katrin Albsteiger


----------



## taurus79 (20 Apr. 2017)

Neuer Monat, Neue Runde:

1. Laura Wontorra
2. Nele Schenker
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Annett Möller
6. Esther Sedlaczek
7. Stephanie Kloß
8. Ruth Hoffmann
9. Anneke Dürrkopp
10. Isabelle Körner


----------



## duda2 (21 Apr. 2017)

1. Emilia Clarke





2. Elisha Cuthbert





3. Zara Larsson





4. Alessia Cara





5. Zendaya Coleman





6. Saraya-Jade Bevis





7. Paris Jackson





8. Victoria Justice





9. Nadine Menz





10. Laura Wontorra





10. Helene Fischer





10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## StefanKa (24 Apr. 2017)

April 17:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Scarlett Johannsson





4. Jessica Alba





5. Tatjana Kästel





6. Luise von Finckh





7. Carina Dengler





8. Anneke Dürrkopp





9. Uschi Glas





10. Diane Willems


----------



## Cav (25 Apr. 2017)

Hier meine Liste für den April 2017

1. Alicia Vikander


 

2. Jordana Brewster


 

3. Sara Sampaio


 

4. Lena Gercke




5. Janina Uhse


 

6. Lucy Mecklenburgh (Geboren: 24.08.1991 in London, GB)


 

7. Vanessa Mai


 

8. Alana De La Garza (Geboren: 18.06.1976 in Ohio, USA)




9. Mónica Cruz


 

10. Jana Kramer


 

10. Irina Shayk


 

10. Natasha Oakley


​


----------



## ch2004 (25 Apr. 2017)

* April 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht[


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Apr. 2017)

Da ich am WE nicht da bin, schon mal April-Wertung 

*01. Sarah Gadon*





*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*



 

*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Christa Théret* F, 25.06.1991 in Paris/F



 

*10. Lily James*



 

*10. Lili Reinhart*





*10. Haley Atwell*


----------



## RockingSheep (26 Apr. 2017)

April 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## tvgirlslover (27 Apr. 2017)

April 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Karen Heinrichs
6. Alexandra Hofmann
7. Linda Zervakis
8. Frauke Petry
9. Ania Niedieck
10. Yvonne Willicks


----------



## NEF (29 Apr. 2017)

April 2017

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Jessica Alba
3. Chloe Bennet
4. Jordana Brewster
5. Ariana Grande
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Mila Kunis
8. Megan Fox
9. Sara Sampaio
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Devilfish (29 Apr. 2017)

April

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Selena Gomez


 

3. Demi Lovato


 

4. Ariana Grande


 

5. Hayley Williams


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Ashley Tisdale


 

8. Vanessa Hudgens


 

9. Miley Cyrus


 

10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10. Taylor Swift


 

 

​


----------



## pofgo (30 Apr. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2017)

April 2017


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Vanessa Hudgens
Julianne Hough
Shay Mitchell
Yvonne Strahovski
Victoria Justice
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.04.2017 23:29*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4204 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4118 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2593 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2225 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2029 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1740 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1697 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1670 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1626 
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1586 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1579 
12.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1542 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1414 
16.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
17.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1333 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1253 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1193 
21.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1088 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1050 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1035 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	950 
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	912 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	911 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	902 
30.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	881 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	880 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	877 
33.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
34.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	843 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	769 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	754 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	751 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	727 
41.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	717 
42.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
43.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	708 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	708 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	704 
46.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	703 
47.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	698 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	697 
49.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
50.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	681 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	674 
53.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	664 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	650 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	594 
57.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	590 
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	586 
59.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	585 
61.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	572 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	556 
63.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	554 
64.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
65.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	554 
66.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	534 
68.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	533 
69.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
70.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	520 
72.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	519 
73.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	510 
74.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	508 
75.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
76.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	505 
77.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
78.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	501 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	500 
80.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	494 
81.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	487 
82.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
83.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
84.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
85.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
86.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
87.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
88.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	469 
89.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	466 
90.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	447 
92.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	443 
93.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	439 
94.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
96.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
97.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
98.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	410 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
*100.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 *
101.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
102.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
103.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	399 
104.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	398 
105.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	395 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	393 
108.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	393 
109.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	390 
110.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
111.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
112.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	387 
113.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	386 
114.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
115.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 377 
116.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	376 
117.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	374 
118.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	374 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	370 
120.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	363 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	361 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	352 
124.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	352 
125.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	350 
126.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	345 
127.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	341 
128.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
129.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	336 
130.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	335 
131.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
132.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
133.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	329 
134.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	325 
135.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
136.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
137.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
138.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	321 
139.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
140.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
141.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	312 
142.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	311 
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	311 
144.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
145.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	303 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	303 
147.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
148.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
149.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
150.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	297 
151.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
152.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	294 
153.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
154.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
155.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
156.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
157.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
158.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	286 
159.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
160.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	285 
161.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	276 
163.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
164.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
165.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
166.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
167.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
168.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
169.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
170.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
171.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
172.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	266 
173.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	266 
174.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
175.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	265 
176.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
177.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	261 
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	260 
179.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
180.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	259 
181.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	259 
182.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	259 
183.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
184.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	256 
185.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
186.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
187.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	251 
188.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
189.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	246 
190.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	243 
192.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
193.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	235 
194.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
195.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
196.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	225 
197.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	224 
198.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
199.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	218 
*200.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 *
201.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	217 
202.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
203.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
204.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
205.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
206.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
207.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	212 
208.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
209.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	212 
210.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	210 
211.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
212.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
213.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	209 
214.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	208 
215.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	207 
216.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
217.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
218.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	205 
219.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
220.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
221.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	202 
222.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
223.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	201 
224.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	199 
225.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	199 
226.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	197 
227.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	197 
228.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
229.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	194 
230.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
231.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
232.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
233.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	193 
235.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	191 
236.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	189 
237.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
238.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	188 
239.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
240.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	187 
241.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	186 
242.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
243.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	185 
244.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
245.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	183 
246.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
247.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
248.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	182 
249.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
250.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
251.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	179 
252.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
253.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
254.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	178 
255.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
256.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
257.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
258.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
259.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
260.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	175 
261.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
262.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	174 
263.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
264.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	173 
265.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
266.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
267.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
268.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
269.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
270.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
271.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	169 
272.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	167 
273.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
274.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
275.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	164 
276.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	164 
277.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
278.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
279.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
280.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	161 
281.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
282.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	158 
283.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	157 
284.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
285.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
286.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
287.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	156 
288.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	155 
289.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	155 
290.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
291.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
292.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	153 
293.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
294.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
295.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
296.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
297.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
298.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	149 
*300.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 *
301.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
302.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	147 
303.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
304.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
305.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
306.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
307.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
308.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
309.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
310.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
311.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
312.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
313.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
314.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
315.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	136 
317.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
318.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	132 
319.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
320.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
321.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
322.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
323.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	129 
324.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
325.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	128 
326.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
327.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	127 
328.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
329.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
330.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
331.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
332.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
333.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	124 
334.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	124 
335.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
336.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
337.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	121 
338.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
339.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	121 
340.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	120 
341.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
342.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	118 
343.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
344.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
345.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
346.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	117 
347.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
348.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
349.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
350.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
351.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	114 
352.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
353.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	113 
354.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	112 
355.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
356.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
357.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
358.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	111 
359.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
360.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
361.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
362.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
363.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
364.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
365.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
366.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	105 
367.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
368.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	104 
369.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
370.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
371.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
372.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
373.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
374.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
375.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	102 
376.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
377.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	101 
378.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
379.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	100 
380.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
381.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
382.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	100 
383.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
384.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
385.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	98 
386.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
387.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
388.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	96 
389.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
390.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
391.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
392.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
393.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
394.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	94 
395.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
396.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	93 
397.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
398.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
399.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	93 
*400.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 *
401.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
402.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
403.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
404.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
405.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	90 
406.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
407.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
408.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
409.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	89 
410.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
411.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
412.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
413.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
414.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	88 
415.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	87 
416.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
417.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	87 
418.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
419.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
420.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
421.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	85 
422.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
423.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
424.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
425.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
426.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
427.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
428.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
429.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
430.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	83 
431.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
432.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
433.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
434.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
435.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
436.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
437.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
438.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
439.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
440.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
441.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
442.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
443.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
444.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	77 
445.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
446.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
447.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
448.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
449.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	76 
450.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
451.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
452.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
453.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
454.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
455.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	74 
456.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	73 
457.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
458.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
459.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
460.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
461.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	71 
462.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
463.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
464.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	71 
465.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
466.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
467.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
468.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
469.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	70 
470.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	70 
471.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
472.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
473.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	69 
474.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
475.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
476.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
477.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	69 
478.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
479.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
480.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	67 
481.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	66 
482.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
483.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
484.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
485.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
486.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
487.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
488.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
489.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
490.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
491.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
492.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
493.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
494.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	62 
495.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
496.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
497.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	62 
498.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
499.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	60 
*500.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 *
501.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
502.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
503.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	60 
504.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
505.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
506.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
507.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
508.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
509.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
510.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
511.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
512.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
513.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	58 
514.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
515.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	58 
516.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	58 
517.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
518.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
519.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
520.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
521.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	57 
522.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
523.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
524.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
525.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	56 
526.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
527.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
528.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
529.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
530.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
531.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	54 
532.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
533.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
535.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
536.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
537.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
538.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	53 
539.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
540.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
541.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
542.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
543.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
544.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
545.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
546.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
547.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
548.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
549.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
550.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
551.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
552.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
553.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	51 
554.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
555.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
556.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
557.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
558.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
559.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
560.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
561.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
562.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	49 
563.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
564.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
565.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
566.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
567.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	48 
568.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
569.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
570.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
571.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
572.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
573.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
574.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	46 
575.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
576.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
577.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
578.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
579.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
580.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
581.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
582.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
583.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
584.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
585.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
586.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
587.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
588.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
589.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
590.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
591.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
592.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
593.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
594.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
595.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
596.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
597.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
598.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	42 
599.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
*600.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 *
601.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
602.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	41 
603.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
604.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	41 
605.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
606.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
607.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	40 
608.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
609.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
610.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	40 
611.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
612.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
613.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
614.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
615.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
616.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
617.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	39 
618.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
619.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
620.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
621.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
622.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
623.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
624.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
625.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
626.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
627.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
628.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
629.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	38 
630.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
631.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
632.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
633.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
634.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
635.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
636.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	37 
637.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
638.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
639.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
640.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
641.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
642.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
643.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
644.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
645.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
646.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	36 
647.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
648.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
649.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
650.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
651.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
652.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
653.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	35 
654.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
655.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
656.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
657.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
658.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
659.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
660.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
661.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
662.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
663.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
664.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
665.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	34 
666.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
667.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA, 27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
668.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
669.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
670.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
671.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
672.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
673.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
674.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
675.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
676.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
677.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
678.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
679.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
680.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
681.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
682.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
683.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
684.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
685.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
686.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
687.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
688.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
689.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
690.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
691.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	31 
692.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
693.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
694.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
695.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
696.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
697.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
698.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
699.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
*700.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 *
701.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
702.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	30 
703.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
704.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
705.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
706.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
707.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
708.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
709.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
710.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
711.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
712.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
713.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
714.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
715.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
716.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
717.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
718.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
719.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
720.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
721.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	28 
722.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
723.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
724.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
725.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
726.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
727.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
728.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	28 
729.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
730.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
731.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
732.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
733.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
734.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
735.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
736.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
737.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
738.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
739.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
740.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
741.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
742.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
743.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
744.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
745.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
746.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
747.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
748.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
749.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
750.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	26 
751.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
752.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	26 
753.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
754.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
755.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
756.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
757.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
758.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
759.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
760.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
761.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
762.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
763.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
764.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
765.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
766.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
767.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
768.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
769.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
770.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
771.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	24 
772.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
773.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	24 
774.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
775.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
776.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
777.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
778.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
779.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
780.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
781.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
782.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
783.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
784.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
785.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	23 
786.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
787.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	23 
788.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	23 
789.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
790.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
791.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
792.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
793.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
794.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
795.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
796.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
797.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
798.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
799.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
*800.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 *
801.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
802.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
803.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
804.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
805.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
806.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
807.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
808.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
809.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
810.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
811.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
812.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	22 
813.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
814.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
815.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
816.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
817.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
818.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
819.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
820.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
821.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
822.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
823.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
824.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
825.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
826.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
827.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
828.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
829.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
830.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
831.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
832.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
833.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
834.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	21 
835.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
836.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
837.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
838.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
839.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
840.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
841.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
842.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
843.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
844.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
845.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
846.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
847.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
848.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
849.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
850.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
851.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
852.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
853.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
854.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
855.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
856.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
857.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
858.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
859.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
860.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	19 
861.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
862.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
863.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
864.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	19 
865.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
866.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
867.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
868.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
869.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	19 
870.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
871.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
872.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
873.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
874.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
875.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
876.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
877.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
878.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
879.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
880.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
881.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
882.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
883.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
884.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
885.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
886.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
887.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
888.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
889.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
890.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
891.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
892.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
893.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
894.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
895.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
896.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
897.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
898.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
899.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
*900.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 *
901.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
902.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
903.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
904.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
905.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	17 
906.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
907.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
908.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
909.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
910.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
911.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	17 
912.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
913.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
914.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
915.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
916.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
917.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
918.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
919.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
920.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
921.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	16 
922.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
923.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
924.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
925.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
926.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
927.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
928.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
929.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
930.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
931.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
932.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
933.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
934.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
935.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
936.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
937.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
938.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
939.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
940.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
941.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
942.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
943.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
944.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
945.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
946.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
947.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
948.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
949.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
950.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
951.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
952.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
953.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
954.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
955.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
956.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
957.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
958.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
959.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
960.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
961.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
962.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
963.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
964.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
965.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
966.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
967.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
968.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
969.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
970.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
971.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
972.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
973.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
974.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
975.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
976.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
977.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
978.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	14 
979.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	14 
980.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
981.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
982.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
983.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	14 
984.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
985.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
986.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
987.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
988.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
989.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
990.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
991.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
992.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
993.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
994.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
995.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
996.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
997.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
998.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
999.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
*1000.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 *
1001.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1002.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1003.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1004.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1005.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1006.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1007.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1008.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1009.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1010.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1011.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1012.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1013.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1014.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1015.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1016.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1017.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1018.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1019.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1020.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1021.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1022.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1023.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1024.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1025.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1026.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1027.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1028.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1029.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1030.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1031.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1032.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1033.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1034.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1035.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1036.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1037.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1038.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1039.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1040.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1041.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	12 
1042.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1043.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1044.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1045.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1046.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1047.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1048.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1049.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1050.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1051.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1052.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1053.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1054.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1055.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1056.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1057.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1058.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1059.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1060.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1061.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1062.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11 
1063.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1064.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1065.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1066.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1067.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	11 
1068.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1069.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1070.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1071.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1072.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1073.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1074.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1075.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1076.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1077.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1078.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1079.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1080.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1081.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1082.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1083.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1084.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1085.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1086.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1087.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1088.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1089.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1090.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1091.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1092.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1093.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1094.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1095.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1096.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1097.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1098.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1099.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
*1100.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 *
1101.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1102.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1103.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1104.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1105.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1106.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1107.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1108.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1109.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1110.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1111.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1112.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1113.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1114.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1115.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1116.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1117.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1118.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1119.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1120.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	10 
1121.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	10 
1122.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1123.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1124.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	10 
1125.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1126.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1127.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1128.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1129.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1130.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1131.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1132.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1133.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1134.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1135.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1136.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1137.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1138.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1139.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1140.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1141.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1142.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1143.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1144.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1145.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1146.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1147.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1148.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1149.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1150.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1151.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1152.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1153.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1154.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1155.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1156.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1157.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1158.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1159.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1160.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1161.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1162.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1163.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1164.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1165.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1166.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1167.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1168.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1169.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1170.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1171.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1172.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1173.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1174.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1175.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1176.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1177.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	9 
1178.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1179.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1180.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1181.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1182.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1183.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1184.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1185.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1186.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1187.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1188.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1189.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1190.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1191.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1192.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1193.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1194.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1195.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1196.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1197.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1198.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1199.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
*1200.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 *
1201.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1202.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1203.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1204.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1205.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1206.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1207.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1208.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1209.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1210.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1211.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1212.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1213.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1214.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1215.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1216.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1217.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1218.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1219.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1220.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1221.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1222.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1223.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1224.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1225.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1226.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1227.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1228.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1229.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1230.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	9 
1231.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1232.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1233.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1234.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1235.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1236.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1237.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1238.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1239.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1240.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1241.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1242.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1243.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1244.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	9 
1245.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1246.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1247.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1248.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1249.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1250.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1251.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1252.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1253.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1254.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1255.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1256.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1257.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1258.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1259.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1260.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1261.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1262.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1263.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1264.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1265.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1266.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1267.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1268.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1269.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1270.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1271.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1272.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1273.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1274.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1275.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1276.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1277.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1278.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1279.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1280.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1281.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1282.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1283.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1284.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1285.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1286.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1287.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1288.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1289.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1290.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1291.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1292.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1293.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1294.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1295.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	8 
1296.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1297.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1298.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1299.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
*1300.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 *
1301.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1302.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1303.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1304.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1305.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1306.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1307.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1308.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1309.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1310.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1311.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1312.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1313.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1314.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1315.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1316.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1317.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1318.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1319.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1320.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1321.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1322.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1323.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1324.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1325.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1326.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1327.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1328.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1329.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1330.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1331.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1332.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1333.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1334.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1335.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1336.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	7 
1337.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1338.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1339.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1340.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1341.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1342.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1343.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1344.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1345.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1346.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1347.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	7 
1348.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1349.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1350.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1351.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1352.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1353.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1354.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	7 
1355.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1356.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1357.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1358.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1359.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1360.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1361.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1362.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1363.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1364.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1365.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1366.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1367.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1368.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1369.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1370.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1371.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1372.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1373.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1374.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1375.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1376.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1377.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1378.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1379.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1380.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1381.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1382.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1383.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1384.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1385.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1386.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1387.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1388.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1389.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1390.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1391.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1392.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1393.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1394.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1395.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1396.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1397.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1398.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1399.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
*1400.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 *
1401.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1402.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1403.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1404.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1405.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1406.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1407.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1408.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1409.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1410.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1411.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1412.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1413.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1414.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1415.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1416.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1417.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1418.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1419.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1420.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1421.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1422.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1423.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1424.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1425.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1426.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1427.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1428.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1429.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1430.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1431.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1432.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1433.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1434.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1435.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1436.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1437.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1438.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1439.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1440.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1441.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	6 
1442.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1443.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1444.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1445.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1446.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1447.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1448.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1449.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1450.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1451.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1452.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1453.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1454.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1455.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1456.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1457.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1458.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1459.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1460.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1461.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1462.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1463.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	6 
1464.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1465.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1466.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1467.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1468.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1469.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1470.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1471.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1472.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1473.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1474.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1475.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1476.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1477.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1478.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1479.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1480.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1481.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	5 
1482.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1483.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1484.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1485.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1486.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1487.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1488.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1489.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1490.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1491.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1492.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1493.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1494.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1495.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1496.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1497.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1498.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1499.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
*1500.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 *
1501.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1502.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1503.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1504.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1505.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1506.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1507.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1508.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1509.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1510.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1511.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1512.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1513.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	5 
1514.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1515.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	5 
1516.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1517.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1518.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1519.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1520.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1521.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1522.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1523.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1524.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1525.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1526.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1527.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1528.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1529.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1530.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1531.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1532.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1533.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1534.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1535.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1536.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1537.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1538.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1539.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1540.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1541.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1542.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1543.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1544.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1545.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1546.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1547.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1548.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1549.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1550.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1551.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1552.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1553.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1554.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1555.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1556.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1557.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1558.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1559.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1560.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1561.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1562.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1563.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1564.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1565.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1566.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1567.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1568.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1569.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1570.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1571.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1572.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1573.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1574.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1575.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1576.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1577.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1578.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1579.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1580.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1581.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1582.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1583.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1584.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1585.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1586.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1587.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1588.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1589.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1590.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1591.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1592.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1593.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1594.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1595.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1596.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1597.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1598.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1599.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
*1600.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 *
1601.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1602.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1603.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1604.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1605.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1606.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1607.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1608.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1609.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1610.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1611.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1612.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1613.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1614.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1615.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1616.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1617.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1618.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1619.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1620.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1621.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1622.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1623.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1624.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1625.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1626.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1627.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1628.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1629.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1630.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1631.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1632.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1633.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1634.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1635.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1636.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1637.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1638.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1639.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1640.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1641.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1642.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1643.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1644.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1645.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1646.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1647.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1648.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1649.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1650.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	3 
1651.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1652.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1653.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1654.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1655.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1656.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1657.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1658.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1659.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1660.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1661.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1662.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1663.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1664.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1665.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1666.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1667.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	3 
1668.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1669.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1670.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1671.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1672.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1673.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1674.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1675.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1676.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1677.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1678.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1679.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1680.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1681.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1682.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1683.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1684.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1685.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1686.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1687.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1688.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1689.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1690.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1691.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1692.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1693.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1694.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1695.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1696.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1697.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1698.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1699.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
*1700.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 *
1701.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1702.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1703.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1704.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1705.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1706.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1707.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1708.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1709.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1710.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1711.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1712.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1713.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1714.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1715.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1716.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1717.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1718.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1719.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1720.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1721.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1722.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1723.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1724.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1725.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1726.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1727.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1728.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1729.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1730.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1731.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1732.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1733.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1734.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1735.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1736.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1737.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1738.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1739.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1740.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1741.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1742.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1743.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1744.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1745.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1746.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1747.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1748.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1749.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1750.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1751.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1752.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1753.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1754.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1755.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1756.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1757.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1758.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1759.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1760.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1761.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1762.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1763.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1764.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1765.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1766.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1767.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1768.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1769.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1770.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1771.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1772.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1773.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1774.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1775.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1776.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1777.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1778.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1779.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1780.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1781.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1782.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1783.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1784.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1785.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1786.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1787.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1788.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1789.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1790.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1791.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1792.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1793.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1794.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1795.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1796.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1797.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1798.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1799.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
*1800.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 *
1801.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1802.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1803.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1804.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1805.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1806.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1807.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1808.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1809.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1810.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1811.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1812.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1813.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	2 
1814.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1815.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1816.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1817.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1818.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1819.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	2 
1820.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1821.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1822.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1823.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1824.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	2 
1825.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1826.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1827.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1828.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1829.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1830.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1831.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1832.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1833.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1834.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1835.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1836.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1837.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1838.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1839.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1840.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1841.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1842.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1843.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1844.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1845.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1846.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1847.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1848.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1849.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1850.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1851.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1852.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1853.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1854.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1855.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1856.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1857.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1858.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1859.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1860.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1861.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1862.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1863.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1864.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1865.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1866.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1867.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1868.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	1 
1869.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1870.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1871.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1872.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1873.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1874.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1875.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1876.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1877.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1878.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1879.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1880.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1881.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1882.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1883.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1884.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1885.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1886.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1887.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1888.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1889.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1890.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1891.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1892.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1893.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1894.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1895.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1896.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1897.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1898.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1899.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
*1900.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 *
1901.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1902.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1903.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1904.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1905.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1906.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1907.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1908.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1909.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1910.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1911.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1912.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1913.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1914.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1915.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1916.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1917.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1918.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1919.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1920.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1921.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1922.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1923.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1924.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1925.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1926.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1927.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1928.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1929.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1930.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1931.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1932.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1933.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1934.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1935.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1936.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1937.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1938.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1939.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1940.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1941.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1942.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1943.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1944.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1945.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1946.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1947.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1948.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1949.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1950.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1951.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1952.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1953.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1954.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1955.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1956.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1957.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1958.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1959.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2225
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1740
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1697
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1670
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2586
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1542
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1333
9.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1088

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4204
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4118
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2593
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2029
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1626
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1579
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1414
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1253


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2017)

Für Mai
1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 
3. Charlize Theron


 

 
4. Diane Kruger


 

 
5. Anne Hathaway


 

 
6. Brie Larson


 

 
7. Emma Watson


 

 
8. Demi Lovato


 

 
9. Elizabeth Debicki


 

 
10. Gemma Arterton


 


10. Jennifer Aniston


 

 
10. Rosamund Pike


 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

01 Hailee Steinfeld 
02 Selena Gomez
03 Taylor Swift
04 Victoria Justice
05 Shay Mitchell 
06 Sabrina Carpenter 
07 Olivia Holt
08 Sophie Turner 
09 Maisie Williams 
10 Camila Cabello
10 Peyton Roi List
10 Rita Ora


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Mai 2017)

Mai-Ranking

1 Laura Dünnwald
2 Sandra Thier
3 Kamilla Senjo
4 Christine von Ungern-Sternberg
5 Susanne Schöne
6 Birgit Klaus
7 Jennifer Aniston
8 Susanne Langhans
9 Anja Reschke
10 Stephanie Meißner
10 Ina Dietz
10 Mara Bergmann


----------



## brian69 (1 Mai 2017)

*Mai 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence *




 

 

*
4. Emma Stone 5. Paula Patton 6. Natalie Dormer *




 

 



*
7. Isla Fisher 8. Priyanka Chopra 9. Camilla Belle *




 

 

 


*Jenna Dewan - Sophie Turner - Stana Katic *




 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Mai 2017)

Mai-Voting

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (1 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Olivia Holt
5. Victoria Justice
6. Camila Cabello
7. Chloe Bennet
8. Anna Kendrick
9. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Mai 2017)

*Mai 2017​**
1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2017)

Hier meine Aprilwertung 2017:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Claire Holt
11. Sarah Gadon ​
Ein paar Stunden zu spät. Tschuldi! :knie:


----------



## hsvmann (1 Mai 2017)

*05 / 17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Mai 2017)

*Mai Voting:*

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Veronika Klimovits
04. Magdalena Voigt
05. Alina Merkau
06. Mila Kunis
07. Chloe Bennet
08. Laura Papendick
09. Marlene Lufen
10. Janina Uhse
10. Selena Gomez
10. Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Aylin Tezel
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Gwyneth Paltrow
6.	Jennifer Knäble
7.	Judith Rakers
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Pinar Tanrikolu
10.	Catherine Mountbatten


----------



## maggi77 (2 Mai 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Kara del Toro
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joanna Krupa
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Adrianne Curry
8. MAria Hering
9. RAmona Bernhard
10.Aislynne Horgan Wallace


----------



## kamy (2 Mai 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Fernanda Brandao	
4.	Viviane Geppert	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Fatma Mittler-Solak	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Anakin (3 Mai 2017)

*Mai Voting*

#01.) Lena Gercke 
#02.) Jelena Jensen 
#03.) Victoria Justice 
#04.) Georgia Jones 
#05.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
#06.) Kaylani Lei 
#07.) Isabel Edvardsson 
#08.) Lejla-X 
#09.) Angela Finger Erben 
#10.) Selena Gomez 
#10.) Helene Fischer 
#10.) Venessa Blumhagen


----------



## tort3 (4 Mai 2017)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Angelina Heger
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
6. Tanja Tischewitsch
7. Janina Uhse
8. Joelina Drews
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## Afefan (4 Mai 2017)

1. Julia Görges
2. Emma Watson
3. Eva Imhof
4. Annika Zimmermann
5. Aline von Drateln
6. Angela Finger Erben
7. Susanne Tockan
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## benedikt (5 Mai 2017)

Mein Mai Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Gintare Sudziute
06. Rebecca Mir
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Elena Carriere
09. Gigi Hadid
10. Bella Hadid
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## dabi (7 Mai 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Priyanka Chopra
5.Adriana Lima
6.Anna Kournikova
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Jessica Biel
9.Martina Hingis
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## Death Row (7 Mai 2017)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Kristen Stewart
04. Vanessa Mai
05. Kelly Rohrbach
06. Franziska Benz
07. Elizabeth Debicki
08. Linda Marlen Runge
09. Valentina Pahde
10. Cheyenne Pahde


----------



## ManuN (9 Mai 2017)

Mai 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Susi Brandt	
10. Susanne Schöne	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Mai 2017)

_Mai Voting:_

1.) Lena Gercke 
2.) Victoria Justice 
3.) Veronika Klimovits 
4.) Alina Merkau 
5.) Nina Bott 
6.) Selena Gomez 
7.) Angela Finger Erben 
8.) Caroline Wozniacki 
9.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen 
10.) Angelique Kerber 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2017)

*Mai - Voting:*

Back to the roots 

1. Vanessa Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Doreen Seidel


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 

6. Lisa Mayer


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Natalie Dormer


 

9. Nina Dobrev


 

10. Julianne Hough


----------



## congo64 (11 Mai 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (11 Mai 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 11.05.2017 23:38*
*
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4253 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4158 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2634 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2234 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2045 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1762 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1701 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1696 
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1634 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1630 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1588 
12.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1548 
13.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1544 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1433 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1361 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1263 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1198 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1109 
22.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1068 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1051 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	950 
27.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	916 
28.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	913 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	909 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	885 
31.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	881 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	877 
33.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
34.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	853 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	769 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	769 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	751 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	737 
41.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	726 
42.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	721 
43.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	713 
44.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	712 
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	710 
46.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
47.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	708 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	705 
49.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
50.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	685 
51.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	681 
53.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	675 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	650 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	598 
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	596 
58.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	590 
59.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	585 
61.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	572 
62.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	557 
63.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	556 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	554 
65.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
66.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	544 
68.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	540 
69.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
70.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	529 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	527 
72.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
73.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	524 
74.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	515 
75.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	511 
76.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	510 
77.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	509 
78.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
79.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
80.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	500 
81.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	494 
82.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
83.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
84.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
85.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	475 
86.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
87.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	473 
89.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	455 
91.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
92.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	443 
93.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	439 
94.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
96.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	417 
98.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
99.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
*100.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 *
101.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	407 
102.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
103.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
104.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	400 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	399 
106.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	399 
107.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	399 
108.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	396 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	395 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	390 
112.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
113.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	388 
114.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
115.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
116.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	383 
117.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 377 
118.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	374 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	373 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	370 
121.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	362 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	358 
124.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	357 
125.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	352 
126.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	345 
127.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	342 
128.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	341 
129.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
130.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	336 
131.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
132.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
133.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	329 
134.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	325 
135.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
136.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
137.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	323 
138.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323	 
139.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	321 
140.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	321 
141.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
142.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
143.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	312 
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	311 
145.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	306 
146.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	304 
147.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
148.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
150.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
151.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
152.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
153.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	289 
155.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
156.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
157.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
158.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
159.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
160.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	285 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	283 
162.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
163.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
164.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	275 
165.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
166.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
167.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
168.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	270 
169.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
170.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
171.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	268 
172.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
173.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
174.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
175.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
176.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	265 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	263 
178.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	263 
179.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	262 
180.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
181.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
182.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	260 
183.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
184.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	256 
185.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
186.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
187.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	253 
188.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
189.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	247 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	246 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
192.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	240 
193.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
194.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	232 
195.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
196.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	225 
198.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
199.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	220 
*200.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	218 *
201.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
202.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	217 
203.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
204.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
205.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
206.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
207.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	213 
208.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	213 
209.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
210.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	212 
211.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
212.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	210 
213.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
214.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
215.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
216.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	208 
217.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	207 
218.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	206 
219.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
220.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
221.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
222.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
223.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	203 
224.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
225.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	200 
226.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	199 
227.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	199 
228.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	197 
229.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	197 
230.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
231.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	194 
232.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
233.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	194 
234.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
235.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
236.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
237.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	193 
238.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	190 
239.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	189 
240.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	188 
241.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
242.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
243.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	187 
244.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
245.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
246.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	183 
247.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
248.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	183 
249.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
250.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
251.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
252.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	179 
253.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
254.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
255.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	178 
256.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	178 
257.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
258.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
259.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
260.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
261.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
262.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	175 
263.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
264.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
265.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	173 
266.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
267.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
268.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
269.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
270.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
271.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
272.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
273.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	169 
274.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	167 
275.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
276.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
277.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	164 
278.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
279.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
280.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	163 
281.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	163 
282.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
283.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
284.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	159 
285.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
286.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
287.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
288.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
289.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	156 
290.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	156 
291.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
292.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
293.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	154 
294.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
295.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
296.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	150 
298.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
*300.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 *
301.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
302.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
303.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
304.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
305.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
306.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
307.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
308.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
309.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
310.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
311.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
312.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
313.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
314.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	137 
315.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
316.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
317.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	136 
318.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
319.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	132 
320.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
321.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	132 
322.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
323.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
324.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
325.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
326.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	128 
327.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
328.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
329.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
330.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
331.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
332.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	126 
333.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	124 
334.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	124 
335.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	124 
336.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
337.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
338.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	122 
339.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
340.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	121 
341.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
342.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
343.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	118 
344.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	118 
345.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
346.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
347.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
348.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
349.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
350.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
351.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
352.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
353.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	113 
354.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	113 
355.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	112 
356.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
357.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
358.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
359.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	111 
360.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
361.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
362.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
363.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
364.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
365.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
366.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
367.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	105 
368.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
369.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	104 
370.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
371.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
372.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	104 
373.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	104 
374.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
375.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
376.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
377.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
378.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
379.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
380.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	101 
381.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
382.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
383.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
384.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
385.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
386.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	98 
387.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
388.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	97 
389.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
390.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	96 
391.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
392.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
393.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
394.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
395.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
396.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	94 
397.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
398.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
399.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
*400.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	93 *
401.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	92 
402.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	92 
403.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
404.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
405.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	91 
407.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
408.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
409.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
410.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
411.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
412.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	89 
413.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
414.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
415.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
416.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
417.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	87 
418.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
419.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
420.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
421.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
422.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
423.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
424.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
425.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
426.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
427.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
428.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
429.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
430.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	83 
431.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
432.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
433.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
434.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	81 
435.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
436.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	81 
437.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
438.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
439.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
440.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	80 
441.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
442.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
443.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
444.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	79 
445.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
446.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
447.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
448.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
449.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
450.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
451.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	76 
452.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
453.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
454.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	76 
455.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
456.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
457.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
458.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	74 
459.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
460.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	73 
461.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
462.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
463.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
464.	Suzan Anbeh,	D, 08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
465.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	72 
466.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	71 
467.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
468.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
469.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
470.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
471.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
472.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
473.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	70 
474.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
475.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
476.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	69 
477.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
478.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
479.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
480.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
481.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
482.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
483.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
484.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
485.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	65 
486.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
487.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
488.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
489.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
490.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
491.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	63 
492.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
493.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
494.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
495.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	62 
496.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
497.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	62 
498.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
499.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
*500.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 *
501.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
502.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
503.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
504.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	60 
505.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	60 
506.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
507.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
508.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
509.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
510.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
511.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
512.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
513.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
514.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
515.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	58 
516.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
517.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	58 
518.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
519.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
520.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
521.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	57 
522.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
523.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
524.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
525.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	56 
526.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
527.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
528.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
529.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	55 
530.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
531.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
532.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
533.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	54 
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
535.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
536.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
537.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
538.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	53 
539.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
540.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
541.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
542.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
543.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
544.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
545.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
546.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
547.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	52 
548.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
549.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
550.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
551.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
552.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
553.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
554.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	51 
555.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
556.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
557.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
558.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
559.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
560.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
561.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
562.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
563.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	49 
564.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
565.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
566.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
567.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
568.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
569.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	47 
570.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
571.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
572.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	47 
573.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
574.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
575.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
576.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	46 
577.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
578.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
579.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
580.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
581.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
582.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
583.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
584.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
585.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
586.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
587.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
588.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
589.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
590.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
591.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
592.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
593.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
594.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
595.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
596.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
597.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
598.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
599.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
*600.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 *
601.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
602.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
603.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	41 
604.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	41 
605.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
606.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	41 
607.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
608.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
609.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
610.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	40 
612.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
613.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
614.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	40 
615.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
616.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
617.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
618.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
619.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	39 
620.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
621.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
622.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
623.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
624.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
625.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
626.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
627.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
628.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
629.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
630.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
631.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
632.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
633.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
634.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
635.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
636.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
637.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	37 
638.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
639.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
640.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
641.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
642.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
643.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
644.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
645.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
646.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
647.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
648.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	36 
649.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
650.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
651.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
652.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	36 
653.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
654.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
655.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
656.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
657.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	35 
658.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
659.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
660.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
661.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
662.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
663.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
664.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
665.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
666.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
667.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
668.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
669.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
670.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
671.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
672.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
673.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
674.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
675.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
676.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
677.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
678.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
679.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
680.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
681.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
682.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
683.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
684.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	32 
685.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
686.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
687.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
688.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
689.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
690.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
691.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
692.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
693.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
694.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
695.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
696.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
697.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
698.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
699.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
*700.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 *
701.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
702.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	30 
703.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
704.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
705.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	30 
706.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
707.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
708.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
709.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
710.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
711.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
712.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
713.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
714.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
715.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
716.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
717.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
718.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
719.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
720.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
721.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
722.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
723.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
724.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
725.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
726.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	28 
727.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
728.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
729.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
730.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
731.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
732.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
733.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
734.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
735.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
736.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
737.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
738.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
739.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	27 
740.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
741.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
742.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
743.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
744.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
745.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	27 
746.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
747.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
748.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
749.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
750.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
751.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
752.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
753.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	26 
754.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
755.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	26 
756.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
757.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
758.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
759.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
760.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
761.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
762.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
763.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
764.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	25 
765.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
766.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
767.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
768.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
769.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
770.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
771.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
772.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
773.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
774.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
775.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	24 
776.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
777.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
778.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
779.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
780.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
781.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
782.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
783.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
784.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
785.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
786.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
787.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
788.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
789.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	23 
790.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	23 
791.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
792.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
793.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
794.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
795.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
796.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
797.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
798.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
799.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
*800.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 *
801.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
802.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
803.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
804.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
805.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
806.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
807.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
808.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
809.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
810.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
811.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
812.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
813.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
814.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	22 
815.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
816.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
817.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
818.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
819.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
820.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
821.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
822.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
823.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
824.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
825.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
826.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
827.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
828.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
829.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
830.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
831.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
832.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
833.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
834.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
835.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
836.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
837.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
838.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
839.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
840.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
841.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
842.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
843.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
844.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
845.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
846.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
847.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
848.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
849.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
850.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
851.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
852.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
853.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
854.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
855.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
856.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
857.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
858.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
859.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
860.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
861.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
862.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
863.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
864.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
865.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
866.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
867.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
868.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
869.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
870.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
871.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
872.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
873.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
874.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
875.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
876.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
877.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	18 
878.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
879.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
880.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
881.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
882.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
883.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
884.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
885.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	18 
886.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
887.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
888.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
889.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
890.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
891.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
892.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
893.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
894.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
895.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
896.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
897.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
898.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
899.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
*900.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
901.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
902.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
903.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
904.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
905.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
906.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
907.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	17 
908.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
909.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
910.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
911.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	17 
912.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
913.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	17 
914.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
915.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
916.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
917.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
918.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
919.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
920.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
921.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
922.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
923.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
924.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
925.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
926.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
927.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
928.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
929.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
930.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
931.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
932.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
933.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
934.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
935.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
936.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
937.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
938.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
939.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
940.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
941.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
942.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	16 
943.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
944.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
945.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
946.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
947.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
948.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
949.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
950.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
951.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
952.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
953.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
954.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
955.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
956.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
957.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
958.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
959.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
960.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
961.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	15 
962.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
963.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
964.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
965.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
966.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
967.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
968.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
969.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
970.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
971.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
972.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
973.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
974.	Abigail Clancy,	GB, 10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
975.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
976.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
977.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
978.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
979.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
980.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
981.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
982.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	14 
983.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	14 
984.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
985.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
986.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
987.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	14 
988.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
989.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
990.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
991.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
992.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
993.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
994.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
995.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
996.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
997.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
998.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
999.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
*1000.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 *
1001.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1002.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1003.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1004.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1005.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1006.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1007.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1008.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1009.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1010.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1011.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1012.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1013.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1014.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1015.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1016.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1017.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1018.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1019.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1020.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1021.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1022.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1023.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1024.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1025.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1026.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1027.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1028.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1029.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1030.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1031.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1032.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1033.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1034.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1035.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1036.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1037.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1038.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1039.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1040.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1041.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1042.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1043.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1044.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1045.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1046.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1047.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	12 
1048.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1049.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1050.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1051.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1052.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1053.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1054.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1055.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	12 
1056.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1057.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1058.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1059.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1060.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1061.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1062.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1063.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1064.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1065.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1066.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1067.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1068.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1069.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	11 
1070.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1071.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1072.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1073.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1074.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1075.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1076.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1077.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1078.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1079.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1080.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1081.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1082.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1083.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1084.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1085.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1086.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1087.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1088.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1089.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1090.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	11 
1091.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1092.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1093.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1094.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1095.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1096.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1097.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1098.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1099.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
*1100.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 *
1101.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1102.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1103.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1104.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1105.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1106.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1107.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1108.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1109.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1110.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1111.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1112.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1113.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1114.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1115.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1116.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1117.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1118.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1119.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1120.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1121.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1122.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1123.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1124.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1125.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1126.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1127.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1128.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1129.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	10 
1130.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1131.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1132.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1133.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1134.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1135.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1136.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1137.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1138.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1139.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1140.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1141.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1142.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1143.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1144.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1145.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1146.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1147.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1148.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1149.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1150.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1151.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1152.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1153.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1154.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1155.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1156.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1157.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1158.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1159.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1160.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1161.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1162.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1163.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1164.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1165.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1166.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1167.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1168.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1169.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1170.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1171.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1172.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1173.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1174.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1175.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1176.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1177.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1178.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1179.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1180.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1181.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1182.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	9 
1183.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1184.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1185.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1186.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1187.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1188.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1189.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1190.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1191.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1192.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1193.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1194.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1195.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1196.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1197.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1198.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1199.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
*1200.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1201.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1202.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1203.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1204.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1205.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1206.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1207.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1208.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1209.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1210.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1211.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1212.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1213.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1214.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1215.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1216.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1217.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1218.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1219.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1220.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1221.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1222.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1223.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1224.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1225.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1226.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1227.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1228.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1229.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1230.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1231.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1232.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1233.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1234.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1235.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	9 
1236.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1237.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1238.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1239.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1240.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	9 
1241.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1242.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1243.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1244.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1245.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1246.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1247.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1248.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1249.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1250.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1251.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1252.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1253.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1254.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1255.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1256.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1257.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1258.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1259.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1260.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1261.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1262.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1263.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1264.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1265.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1266.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1267.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1268.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1269.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1270.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1271.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1272.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1273.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1274.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1275.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1276.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1277.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1278.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1279.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1280.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1281.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1282.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1283.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1284.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1285.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1286.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1287.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1288.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1289.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1290.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1291.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1292.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1293.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1294.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1295.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1296.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1297.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1298.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1299.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
*1300.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 *
1301.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1302.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1303.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1304.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1305.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1306.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1307.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1308.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1309.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	8 
1310.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1311.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1312.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1313.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1314.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1315.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1316.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1317.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1318.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1319.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1320.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1321.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1322.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1323.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1324.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1325.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1326.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1327.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1328.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1329.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1330.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1331.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1332.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1333.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1334.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1335.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1336.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1337.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1338.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1339.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1340.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1341.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1342.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1343.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1344.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1345.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1346.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1347.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1348.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1349.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1350.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	7 
1351.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1352.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1353.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1354.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1355.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1356.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1357.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	7 
1358.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1359.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1360.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1361.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1362.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1363.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1364.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1365.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1366.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1367.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1368.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1369.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1370.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1371.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1372.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1373.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1374.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1375.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1376.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1377.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1378.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1379.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1380.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1381.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1382.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1383.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1384.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1385.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1386.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1387.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1388.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1389.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1390.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1391.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1392.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1393.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1394.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1395.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1396.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1397.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1398.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1399.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
*1400.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 *
1401.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1402.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1403.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1404.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1405.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1406.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1407.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1408.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1409.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1410.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1411.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1412.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1413.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1414.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1415.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1416.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1417.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1418.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1419.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	6 
1420.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1421.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1422.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1423.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1424.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1425.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1426.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1427.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1428.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1429.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1430.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1431.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1432.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1433.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1434.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1435.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1436.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1437.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1438.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1439.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1440.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1441.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1442.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1443.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1444.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1445.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	6 
1446.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1447.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1448.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1449.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1450.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1451.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1452.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1453.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1454.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1455.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1456.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1457.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1458.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1459.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1460.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1461.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1462.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1463.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1464.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1465.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1466.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1467.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1468.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1469.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1470.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1471.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1472.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1473.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1474.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1475.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1476.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1477.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1478.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1479.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1480.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1481.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1482.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1483.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	5 
1484.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1485.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1486.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1487.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1488.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1489.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1490.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1491.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1492.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1493.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1494.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1495.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1496.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1497.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1498.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1499.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
*1500.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 *
1501.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1502.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1503.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1504.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1505.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1506.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1507.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1508.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1509.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1510.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1511.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1512.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1513.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1514.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1515.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	5 
1516.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1517.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	5 
1518.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1519.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1520.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1521.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1522.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1523.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1524.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1525.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1526.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1527.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1528.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1529.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1530.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1531.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1532.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1533.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1534.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1535.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1536.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1537.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1538.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1539.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1540.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1541.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1542.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1543.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1544.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1545.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1546.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1547.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1548.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1549.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1550.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1551.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1552.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1553.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1554.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1555.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1556.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1557.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1558.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1559.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1560.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1561.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1562.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1563.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1564.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1565.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1566.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1567.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1568.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1569.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1570.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1571.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1572.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1573.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1574.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1575.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1576.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1577.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1578.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1579.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1580.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1581.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	4 
1582.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1583.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1584.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1585.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1586.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1587.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1588.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1589.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1590.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1591.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1592.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1593.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1594.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1595.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1596.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1597.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1598.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1599.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
*1600.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 *
1601.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1602.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	4 
1603.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1604.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1605.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1606.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1607.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1608.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1609.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1610.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1611.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1612.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1613.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1614.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1615.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1616.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1617.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1618.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1619.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1620.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1621.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1622.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1623.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1624.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1625.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1626.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1627.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1628.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1629.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1630.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1631.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1632.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1633.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1634.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1635.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1636.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1637.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1638.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1639.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1640.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1641.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1642.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1643.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1644.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1645.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1646.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1647.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1648.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1649.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1650.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1651.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1652.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1653.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	3 
1654.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1655.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1656.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1657.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1658.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1659.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1660.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1661.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1662.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1663.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1664.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1665.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1666.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1667.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1668.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1669.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1670.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1671.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1672.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1673.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1674.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1675.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1676.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1677.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1678.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1679.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1680.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1681.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D, 3 
1682.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1683.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1684.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1685.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1686.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1687.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1688.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1689.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1690.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1691.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1692.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3 
1693.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1694.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1695.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1696.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1697.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1698.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1699.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
*1700.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 *
1701.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1702.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1703.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	3 
1704.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1705.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1706.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1707.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1708.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1709.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1710.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1711.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1712.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1713.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1714.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1715.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1716.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1717.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1718.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1719.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1720.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1721.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1722.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1723.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1724.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1725.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1726.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1727.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1728.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1729.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1730.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1731.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1732.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1733.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1734.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1735.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1736.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1737.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1738.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1739.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1740.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1741.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1742.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1743.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1744.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1745.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1746.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1747.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1748.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2 
1749.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1750.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1751.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1752.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1753.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1754.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1755.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1756.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1757.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1758.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1759.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1760.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1761.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1762.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1763.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1764.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1765.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1766.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1767.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1768.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1769.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1770.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1771.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1772.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1773.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1774.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1775.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1776.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1777.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1778.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1779.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1780.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1781.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1782.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1783.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1784.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1785.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1786.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1787.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1788.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1789.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1790.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1791.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1792.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1793.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1794.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1795.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1796.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1797.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1798.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1799.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
*1800.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 *
1801.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1802.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1803.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1804.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1805.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1806.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1807.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1808.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1809.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1810.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1811.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1812.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1813.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1814.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1815.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1816.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1817.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1818.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1819.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1820.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1821.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1822.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1823.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1824.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1825.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1826.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1827.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	2 
1828.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1829.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1830.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1831.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1832.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1833.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1834.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1835.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1836.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1837.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1838.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1839.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1840.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1841.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1842.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1843.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1844.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1845.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1846.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1847.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1848.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1849.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1850.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1851.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1852.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1853.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1854.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1855.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1856.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1857.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1858.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1859.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1860.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1861.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	1 
1862.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1863.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1864.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1865.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1866.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1867.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1868.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1869.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1870.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1871.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1872.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1873.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1874.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1875.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1876.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1877.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1878.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1879.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1880.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1881.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1882.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1883.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1884.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1885.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1886.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1887.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1888.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1889.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1890.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1891.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1892.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1893.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1894.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1895.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1896.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1897.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1898.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1899.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
*1900.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 *
1901.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1902.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1903.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1904.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1905.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1906.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1907.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1908.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1909.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1910.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1911.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1912.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1913.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1914.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1915.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1916.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1917.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1918.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1919.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1920.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1921.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1922.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1923.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1924.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1925.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1926.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1927.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1928.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1929.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1930.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1931.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1932.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1933.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1934.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1935.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1936.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1937.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1938.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1939.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1940.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1941.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1942.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1943.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1944.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1945.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1946.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1947.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1948.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1949.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1950.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1951.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1952.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1953.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1954.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1955.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1956.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1957.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1958.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1959.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1960.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1961.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1962.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2234
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1762
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1701
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1696
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1634
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1544
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1361
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1109
10.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4253
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4158
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2634
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2045
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1630
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1588
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1548
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1433
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1263


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Mai 2017)

Mein Mai-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Rika Dechant
5.) Ana Plasencia
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Mareile Höppner
8.) Anita und Alexandra Hofmann
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Inka Schneider


----------



## taurus79 (18 Mai 2017)

Die Liste für Mai:

I Ruth Hoffmann
II Nele Schenker
III Laura Wontorra
IV Mareile Höppner
V Annett Möller
VI Stefanie Kloß
VII Anneke Dürkopp
VIII Stefanie Puls
IX Esther Sedlaczek
X Jeanette Biedermann

:thumbup:


----------



## Cav (22 Mai 2017)

Ranking Mai 2017


1. Alicia Vikander


 

2. Elodie Yung (Geboren: 22.02.1981 in Paris, FRA)


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Lucy Mecklenburgh


 

5. Jordana Brewster


 

6. Alexandra Maquet (Alma), (Geboren: 27.09.1988 in Lyon, FRA)


 

7. Mareile Höppner


 

8. Janina Uhse


 

9. Mónica Cruz


 

10. Felicity Jones


 

10. Alana De La Garza 





10. Vanessa Mai


​


----------



## RockingSheep (23 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Walt (26 Mai 2017)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Mai 2017:
Nora hat sich richtig gut entwickelt, kräftig abgenommen, lasziver Style, deshalb im Mai 2017 mal eine Änderung bei der Spitzenposition!

1. Nora Koppen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Iris Mareike Stehen






4. Juliane Seyfarth






5. Luise von Finckh





6. Valentina Pahde





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Nadine Menz





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Valea Scalabrino


----------



## tvgirlslover (27 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Ekaterina Leonova
6. Nina Bott
7. Karen Heinrichs
8. Frauke Petry
9. Anne Gesthuysen
10. Ilka Eßmüller


----------



## ch2004 (29 Mai 2017)

* Mai2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht[


----------



## StefanKa (29 Mai 2017)

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Scarlett Johannsson





4. Jessica Alba





5. Tatjana Kästel





6. Luise von Finckh





7. Carina Dengler





8. Anneke Dürrkopp





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Diane Willems


----------



## StefanKa (29 Mai 2017)

sorry: hier war versehentlich ein doppelter Beitrag


----------



## Devilfish (30 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Ariana Grande umarmen8


 

3. Miley Cyrus


 

4. Selena Gomez


 

5. Victoria Justice


 

6. Vanessa Hudgens


 

7. Demi Lovato


 

8. Ashley Tisdale


 

9. Hayley Williams


 

10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Jennette McCurdy
10. Miranda Cosgrove


 

 

​


----------



## Flosa (31 Mai 2017)

ja auf jeden fall nelly furtado auf platz eins


----------



## Don Sven (31 Mai 2017)

Mai-Wertung:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katharina Boger





3. Jessica Ginkel





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Dorothee Bär






6. Pauline Angert





7. Julia Klöckner





8. Vanessa Huppenkothen





9. Nadine Menz





10. Lea Marlen Woitack


----------



## NEF (31 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Kelli Berglund	
7. Mila Kunis	
8. Megan Fox	
9. Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Harry4 (31 Mai 2017)

1 Marlene Lufen
2 Mareile Höppner
3 Alina Merkau
4 Michelle Hunziker
5 Miley Cyrus
6 Maria Scharapowa
7 Anna kournikova
8 annika Kipp
9 Cara Delavigne
10 Britt Hagedorn


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2017)

Mai 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Vanessa Hudgens
Michelle Hunziker
Shay Mitchell
Shanina Shaik
Jasmine Tookes
Diane Kruger


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2017)

Flosa schrieb:


> ja auf jeden fall nelly furtado auf platz eins



reicht allerdings nicht für eine Wertung, sollten schon mindestestens drei Damen sein, am Besten 10


----------



## pofgo (31 Mai 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2017 23:18*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4281 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4194 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2634 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2234 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2045 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1762 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1716 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1696 
9.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1640 
10.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1640 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1608 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1560 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1551 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1433 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1361 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1263 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1201 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1109 
22.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1068 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1062 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	969 
27.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	920 
28.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	913 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	910 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	889 
31.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	883 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	878 
33.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
34.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	864 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	832 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	794 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	773 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	763 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	739 
41.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	729 
42.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	726 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	717 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	713 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	712 
46.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
47.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	708 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	705 
49.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
50.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	685 
51.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
52.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	681 
53.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	678 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	651 
55.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
56.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	600 
57.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	599 
58.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	598 
59.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	596 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
61.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	572 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	566 
63.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	557 
64.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	554 
65.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
66.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	544 
68.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	540 
69.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
70.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	529 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	527 
72.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	526 
73.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	524 
74.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	515 
75.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
76.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	511 
77.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	509 
78.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	507 
79.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
80.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	504 
81.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
82.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
83.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	485 
84.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
85.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
86.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
87.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	473 
89.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
90.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	457 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	455 
92.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
93.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	439 
94.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
96.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	417 
98.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
99.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	409 
*100.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 *
101.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
102.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	407 
103.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
104.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
105.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	399 
107.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	399 
108.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	396 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	395 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	393 
112.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
113.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	388 
114.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
115.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
116.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	386 
117.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 385 
118.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	383 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	373 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	370 
121.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	362 
123.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	361 
124.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	358 
125.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	357 
126.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	357 
127.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	353 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	351 
129.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	342 
130.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
131.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	336 
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	333 
133.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
134.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
135.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
136.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
137.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	323 
138.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
139.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	321 
140.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	321 
141.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
142.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	316 
143.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
144.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	312 
145.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	306 
146.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	304 
147.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
148.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
150.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
151.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
152.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
153.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	295 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	294 
155.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
156.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
157.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
158.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
159.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
160.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	283 
162.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
163.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
164.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	275 
165.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	274 
167.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
168.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
169.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	270 
170.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
171.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
172.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	268 
173.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
174.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
175.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
176.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
177.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	265 
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	263 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	263 
180.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	262 
181.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
182.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
183.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	260 
184.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
185.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
186.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
187.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	253 
188.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
189.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	247 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	246 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	245 
192.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	240 
193.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
194.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	232 
195.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
196.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	228 
198.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
199.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	220 
*200.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	220 *
201.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	218 
202.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
203.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
204.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	215 
205.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
206.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
207.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
208.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
209.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	213 
210.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	213 
211.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
212.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
213.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	210 
214.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
215.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
216.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
217.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	208 
218.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	208 
219.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	208 
220.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
221.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
222.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
223.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	204 
224.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
225.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	203 
226.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	203 
227.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
228.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	202 
229.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	202 
230.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	197 
231.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
232.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
233.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	194 
235.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
236.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	194 
237.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
238.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	193 
239.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	190 
240.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	188 
241.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
242.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
243.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	187 
244.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
245.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
246.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
247.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
248.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	183 
249.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
250.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
251.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
252.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	179 
253.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
254.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
255.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	178 
256.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	178 
257.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
258.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
259.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	177 
260.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
261.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
262.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
263.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
264.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
265.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	173 
266.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
267.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	173 
268.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
269.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
270.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
271.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
272.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
273.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
274.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	167 
275.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
276.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
277.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	164 
278.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
279.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
280.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	163 
281.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	163 
282.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
283.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
284.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	159 
285.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
286.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
287.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
288.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
289.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	156 
290.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	156 
291.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
292.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
293.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	154 
294.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
295.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
296.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	150 
298.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
*300.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 *
301.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
302.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
303.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
304.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
305.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
306.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
307.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
308.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
309.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
310.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
311.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	140 
312.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
313.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	138 
314.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
315.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
316.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
317.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
318.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	136 
319.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
320.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
321.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	132 
322.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
323.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	131 
324.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	131 
325.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	131 
326.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
327.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
328.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
329.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	128 
330.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
331.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
332.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
333.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
334.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
335.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	125 
336.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	124 
337.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
338.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
339.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	122 
340.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
341.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
342.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	120 
343.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
344.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	118 
345.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
346.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
347.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
348.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
349.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
350.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
351.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
352.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
353.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	113 
354.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	113 
355.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	113 
356.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
357.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
358.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
359.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	111 
360.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
361.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
362.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
363.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
364.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
365.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
366.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	107 
367.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
368.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	106 
369.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	105 
370.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
371.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	104 
372.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
373.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
374.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	104 
375.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	104 
376.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
377.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
378.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
379.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
380.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	103 
381.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
382.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	101 
383.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
384.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
385.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
386.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
387.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	98 
388.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
389.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	97 
390.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
391.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	96 
392.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
393.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
394.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
395.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
396.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
397.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	94 
398.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
399.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
*400.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 *
401.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	92 
402.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	92 
403.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
404.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
405.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	91 
407.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
408.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
409.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
410.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
411.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	90 
412.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
413.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	89 
414.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	89 
415.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
416.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
417.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
418.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	87 
419.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
420.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
421.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
422.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
423.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
424.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
425.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
426.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
427.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
428.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
429.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
430.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
431.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
432.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
433.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
434.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	81 
435.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
436.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	81 
437.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
438.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
439.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
440.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	80 
441.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
442.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
443.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
444.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	79 
445.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
446.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
447.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
448.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	77 
449.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
450.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
451.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
452.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	76 
453.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
454.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
455.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
456.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
457.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
458.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	74 
459.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	74 
460.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
461.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	73 
462.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	73 
463.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
464.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
465.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
466.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
467.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	72 
468.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	71 
469.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
470.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
471.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
472.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
473.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
474.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
475.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	70 
476.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
477.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
478.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
479.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
480.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
481.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
482.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
483.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	67 
484.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
485.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
486.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
487.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	65 
488.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
489.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
490.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	65 
491.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
492.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
493.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
494.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	63 
495.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
496.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
497.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
498.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	62 
499.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
*500.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	62 *
501.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
502.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
503.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	62 
504.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
505.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
506.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
507.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
508.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
509.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
510.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
511.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
512.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
513.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
514.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
515.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
516.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
517.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	58 
518.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
519.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	58 
520.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
521.	Laura Dahlmeier, D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
522.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
523.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	57 
524.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
525.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
526.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
527.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
528.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
529.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
530.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	55 
531.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	55 
532.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
533.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
534.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	54 
535.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
536.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
537.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
538.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
539.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
540.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	53 
541.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
542.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
543.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
544.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
545.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
546.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
547.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
548.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
549.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	52 
550.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
551.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
552.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
553.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
554.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
555.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
556.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
557.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
558.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
559.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
560.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
561.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
562.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
563.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
564.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
565.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
566.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
567.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
568.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
569.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
570.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	47 
571.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
572.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
573.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	47 
574.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
575.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
576.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
577.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
578.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	46 
579.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
580.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	46 
581.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
582.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
583.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
584.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
585.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
586.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
587.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
588. Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
589.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
590.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
591.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
592.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
593.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
594.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
595.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
596.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
597.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
598.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
599.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
*600.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 *
601.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
602.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
603.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
604.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
605.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
606.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	41 
607.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
608.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
609.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
610.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
611.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	40 
612.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	40 
613.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
614.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
615.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	40 
616.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
617.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
618.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
619.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
620.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	39 
621.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
622.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
623.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
624.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
625.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
626.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
627.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
628.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
629.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
630.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
631.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
632.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
633.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
634.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
635.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
636.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
637.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
638.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
639.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
640.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
641.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
642.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
643.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
644.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
645.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
646.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
647.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
648.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	36 
649.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
650.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
651.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
652.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	36 
653.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
654.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
655.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
656.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
657.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	35 
658.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
659.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
660.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	35 
661.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
662.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
663.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
664.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
665.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
666.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
667.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
668.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
669.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
670.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
671.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
672.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
673.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
674.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
675.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
676.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
677.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
678.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
679.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
680.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
681.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
682.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
683.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
684.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
685.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	32 
686.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
687.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
688.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
689.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
690.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
691.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
692.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
693.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
694.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
695.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
696.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	31 
697.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
698.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
699.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
*700.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 *
701.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
702.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
703.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	30 
704.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
705.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
706.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	30 
707.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
708.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
709.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
710.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
711.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
712.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
713.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
714.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
715.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
716.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
717.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
718.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
719.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
720.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
721.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
722.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
723.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
724.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	29 
725.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
726.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
727.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
728.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
729.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	28 
730.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
731.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
732.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
733.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	28 
734.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
735.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
736.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	28 
737.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
738.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
739.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
740.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
741.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
742.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
743.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	27 
744.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
745.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	27 
746.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
747.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
748.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	27 
749.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
750.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
751.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
752.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
753.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
754.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	26 
755.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
756.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
757.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
758.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
759.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
760.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
761.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
762.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
763.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
764.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
765.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
766.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
767.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
768.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
769.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
770.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
771.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
772.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
773.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
774.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
775.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
776.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
777.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
778.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
779.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	24 
780.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	24 
781.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
782.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
783.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
784.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
785.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
786.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
787.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
788.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
789.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
790.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
791.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
792.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	23 
793.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
794.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
795.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
796.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	23 
797.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
798.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
799.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
*800.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 *
801.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
802.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
803.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
804.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
805.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
806.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
807.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
808.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
809.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
810.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
811.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
812.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
813.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
814.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
815.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
816.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
817.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
818.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
819.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
820.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
821.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
822.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
823.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
824.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
825.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
826.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
827.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
828.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
829.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
830.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
831.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
832.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
833.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
834.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
835.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	21 
836.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
837.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
838.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
839.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
840.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
841.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
842.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
843.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
844.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
845.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
846.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
847.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
848.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
849.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
850.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
851.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
852.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
853.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
854.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
855.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
856.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
857.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
858.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
859.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
860.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
861.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
862.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
863.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
864.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
865.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
866.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
867.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
868.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
869.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
870.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
871.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
872.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
873.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
874.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
875.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
876.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
877.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
878.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
879.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
880.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	18 
881.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
882.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
883.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
884.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
885.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
886.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
887.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
888.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	18 
889.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
890.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
891.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
892.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
893.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	18 
894.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
895.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
896.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
897.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
898.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
899.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
*900.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 *
901.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
902.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17 
903.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
904.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
905.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
906.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
907.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
908.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
909.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
910.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
911.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
912.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	17 
913.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
914.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
915.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
916.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
917.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
918.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
919.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
920.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
921.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
922.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
923.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
924.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
925.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
926.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
927.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
928.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
929.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
930.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
931.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
932.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
933.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
934.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
935.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
936.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
937.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
938.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
939.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
940.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
941.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
942.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
943.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
944.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
945.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	16 
946.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
947.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
948.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
949.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
950.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
951.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
952.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
953.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
954.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
955.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
956.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
957.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
958.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
959.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
960.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
961.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
962.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
963.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
964.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	15 
965.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	15 
966.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
967.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
968.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
969.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
970.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
971.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
972.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
973.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
974.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
975.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
976.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
977.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
978.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
979.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
980.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
981.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
982.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
983.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
984.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
985.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
986.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
987.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
988.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
989.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
990.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
991.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
992.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
993.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
994.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
995.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
996.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
997.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
998.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	14 
999.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
*1000.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 *
1001.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1002.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1003.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1004.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1005.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1006.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1007.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1008.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1009.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1010.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1011.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1012.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1013.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1014.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1015.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1016.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1017.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	13 
1018.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1019.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1020.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1021.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1022.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1023.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1024.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1025.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1026.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1027.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1028.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1029.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1030.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1031.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1032.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1033.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1034.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1035.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1036.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1037.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1038.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1039.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1040.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1041.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1042.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1043.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1044.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1045.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1046.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1047.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1048.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1049.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1050.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	12 
1051.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1052.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1053.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1054.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1055.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1056.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1057.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	12 
1058.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1059.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	12 
1060.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1061.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1062.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	12 
1063.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1064.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1065.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1066.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1067.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1068.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1069.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1070.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1071.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1072.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1073.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1074.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1075.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1076.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1077.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1078.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1079.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1080.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1081.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1082.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1083.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1084.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1085.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1086.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1087.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1088.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1089.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1090.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1091.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1092.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1093.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1094.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	11 
1095.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1096.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1097.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1098.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1099.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
*1100.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 *
1101.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1102.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1103.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1104.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1105.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1106.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1107.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1108.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1109.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1110.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1111.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1112.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1113.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1114.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1115.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1116.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1117.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1118.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1119.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1120.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1121.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1122.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1123.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1124.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1125.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1126.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1127.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1128.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1129.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1130.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1131.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1132.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1133.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1134.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	10 
1135.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1136.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1137.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1138.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1139.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1140.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1141.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1142.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Gladbeck/D,	10 
1143.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1144.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1145.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1146.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1147.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1148.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1149.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1150.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1151.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1152.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1153.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1154.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1155.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1156.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1157.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1158.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1159.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1160.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1161.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1162.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1163.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1164.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1165.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1166.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1167.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1168.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1169.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1170.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1171.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1172.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1173.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1174.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1175.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1176.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1177.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1178.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1179.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1180.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1181.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1182.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1183.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1184.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1185.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1186.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1187.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1188.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1189.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1190.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1191.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1192.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1193.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1194.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1195.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1196.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1197.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	9 
1198.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1199.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
*1200.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 *
1201.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1202.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1203.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1204.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1205.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1206.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1207.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1208.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1209.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1210.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1211.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1212.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1213.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1214.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1215.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1216.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1217.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1218.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1219.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1220.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1221.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1222.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1223.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1224.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1225.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1226.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1227.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1228.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1229.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1230.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1231.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1232.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1233.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1234.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1235.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1236.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1237.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1238.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1239.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1240.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1241.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1242.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1243.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1244.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1245.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	9 
1246.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1247.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1248.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1249.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1250.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1251.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1252.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1253.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1254.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1255.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1256.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1257.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1258.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1259.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1260.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1261.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1262.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1263.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1264.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1265.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1266.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1267.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1268.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1269.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1270.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1271.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1272.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1273.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1274.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1275.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1276.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1277.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1278.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1279.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1280.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1281.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1282.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1283.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1284.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1285.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1286.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1287.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1288.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1289.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1290.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1291.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1292.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1293.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1294.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1295.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1296.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1297.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1298.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1299.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
*1300.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 *
1301.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1302.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1303.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1304.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1305.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1306.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1307.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1308.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1309.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1310.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1311.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1312.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1313.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1314.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	8 
1315.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1316.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1317.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1318.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1319.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1320.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1321.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1322.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1323.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1324.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1325.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1326.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1327.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1328.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1329.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1330.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1331.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1332.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1333.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1334.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1335.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1336.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1337.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1338.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1339.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1340.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1341.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1342.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1343.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1344.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1345.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1346.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1347.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1348.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1349.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1350.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1351.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1352.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1353.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1354.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1355.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1356.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1357.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1358.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1359.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1360.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1361.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	7 
1362.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1363.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1364.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1365.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1366.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1367.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1368.	Karin Thaler,	D, 12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1369.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1370.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1371.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1372.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1373.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1374.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1375.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1376.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1377.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1378.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1379.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1380.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1381.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1382.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1383.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1384.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1385.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1386.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1387.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1388.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1389.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1390.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1391.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1392.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1393.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1394.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1395.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1396.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1397.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1398.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1399.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
*1400.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 *
1401.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1402.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1403.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1404.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1405.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1406.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1407.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1408.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1409.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1410.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1411.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1412.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1413.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1414.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1415.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1416.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1417.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1418.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1419.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1420.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1421.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1422.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1423.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	6 
1424.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1425.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1426.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1427.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1428.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1429.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1430.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1431.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1432.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1433.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1434.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1435.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1436.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1437.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1438.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1439.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1440.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1441.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	6 
1442.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1443.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1444.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1445.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1446.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1447.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1448.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1449.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1450.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1451.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1452.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1453.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1454.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1455.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1456.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1457.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1458.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1459.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1460.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1461.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1462.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1463.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1464.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1465.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1466.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1467.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1468.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1469.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1470.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1471.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1472.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1473.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1474.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1475.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1476.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1477.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1478.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1479.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1480.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1481.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1482.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	5 
1483.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1484.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1485.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1486.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1487.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1488.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	5 
1489.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1490.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1491.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1492.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1493.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1494.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1495.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1496.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1497.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1498.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1499.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
*1500.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 *
1501.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1502.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1503.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1504.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1505.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1506.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1507.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1508.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1509.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1510.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1511.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1512.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1513.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1514.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1515.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1516.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1517.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1518.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1519.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1520.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	5 
1521.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1522.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1523.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1524.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1525.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1526.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1527.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1528.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1529.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1530.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1531.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1532.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1533.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1534.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1535.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1536.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1537.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1538.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1539.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1540.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1541.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1542.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1543.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1544.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1545.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1546.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1547.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1548.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1549.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1550.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1551.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1552.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1553.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1554.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1555.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1556.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1557.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1558.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1559.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1560.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1561.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1562.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1563.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1564.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1565.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1566.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1567.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1568.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1569.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1570.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1571.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1572.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1573.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1574.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1575.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1576.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1577.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1578.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1579.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	4 
1580.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1581.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1582.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1583.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1584.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1585.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1586.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1587.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	4 
1588.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1589.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1590.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1591.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1592.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1593.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1594.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1595.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1596.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1597.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1598.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1599.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
*1600.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 *
1601.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1602.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1603.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1604.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1605.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1606.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1607.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1608.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	4 
1609.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1610.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1611.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1612.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1613.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1614.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1615.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1616.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1617.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1618.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1619.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1620.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1621.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1622.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1623.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1624.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1625.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1626.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1627.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1628.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1629.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	4 
1630.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1631.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1632.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1633.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1634.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1635.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1636.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1637.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1638.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1639.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1640.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1641.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1642.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1643.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1644.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1645.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1646.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1647.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1648.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1649.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1650.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1651.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1652.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1653.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1654.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1655.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1656.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1657.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1658.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1659.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1660.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1661.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1662.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1663.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1664.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1665.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1666.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1667.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1668.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1669.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1670.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1671.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1672.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1673.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1674.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1675.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1676.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1677.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1678.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1679.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1680.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1681.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1682.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1683.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1684.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1685.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1686.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1687.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1688.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1689.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1690.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1691.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1692.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1693.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1694.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1695.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1696.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1697.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1698.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1699.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
*1700.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 *
1701.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1702.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1703.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1704.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1705.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1706.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1707.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	3 
1708.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1709.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1710.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1711.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1712.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1713.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1714.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1715.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1716.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1717.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1718.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1719.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1720.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1721.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1722.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1723.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1724.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1725.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1726.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1727.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1728.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1729.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1730.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1731.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1732.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	3 
1733.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1734.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1735.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1736.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1737.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1738.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1739.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1740.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1741.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1742.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1743.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1744.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1745.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1746.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1747.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1748.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1749.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1750.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1751.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1752.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1753.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1754.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1755.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1756.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1757.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1758.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1759.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1760.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1761.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1762.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1763.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1764.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1765.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1766.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1767.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1768.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1769.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1770.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1771.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1772.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1773.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1774.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1775.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1776.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1777.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1778.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1779.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1780.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1781.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1782.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1783.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1784.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1785.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1786.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1787.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1788.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1789.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1790.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1791.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1792.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1793.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1794.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1795.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1796.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1797.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1798.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1799.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
*1800.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 *
1801.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1802.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1803.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1804.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1805.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1806.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1807.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1808.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1809.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1810.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1811.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1812.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1813.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1814.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1815.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1816.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1817.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1818.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1819.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1820.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1821.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1822.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1823.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1824.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1825.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1826.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1827.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1828.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1829.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1830.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1831.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1832.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1833.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1834.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1835.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1836.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1837.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1838.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1839.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1840.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1841.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1842.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1843.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1844.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1845.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1846.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1847.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1848.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1849.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1850.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1851.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1852.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1853.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1854.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1855.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1856.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1857.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1858.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1859.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1860.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1861.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1862.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1863.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	1 
1864.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1865.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1866.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1867.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1868.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1869.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1870.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1871.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1872.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1873.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1874.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1875.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1876.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1877.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1878.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1879.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1880.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1881.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1882.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1883.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1884.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1885.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1886.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1887.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1888.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	1 
1889.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1890.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1891.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1892.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1893.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1894.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1895.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1896.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1897.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1898.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1899.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
*1900.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 *
1901.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1902.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1903.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1904.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1905.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1906.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1907.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1908.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1909.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1910.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1911.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1912.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1913.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1914.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1915.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1916.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1917.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1918.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1919.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1920.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1921.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1922.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1923.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1924.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1925.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1926.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1927.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1928.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1929.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1930.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1931.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1932.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1933.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1934.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1935.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1936.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1937.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1938.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1939.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1940.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1941.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1942.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1943.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1944.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1945.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1946.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1947.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1948.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1949.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1950.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1951.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1952.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1953.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1954.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1955.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1956.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1957.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1958.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1959.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1960.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1961.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1962.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1963.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1964.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1965.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2234
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1762
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1716
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1696
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1640
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1560
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1361
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1109
10.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4281
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4194
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2634
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2045
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1640
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1608
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1551
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1433
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1263


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Juni 2017)

*Juni 2017 Voting:*

01. Lena Gercke
02. Magdalena Voigt
03. Victoria Justice
04. Alina Merkau
05. Veronika Klimovits
06. Mila Kunis
07. Serena Salecker
08. Marlene Lufen
09. Michelle Borth
10. Selena Gomez
10. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Annika Lau


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2017)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


 

 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 


 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 


 

 

 
4. Mischa Barton


 

 

 
5. Marion Cotillard


 

 

 
6. Uma Thurman


 

 

 
7. Kirsten Dunst


 

 

 
8. Charlize Theron


 

 

 
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

 

 
10. Barbara Palvin


 

 

 
10. Nicole Kidman 


 

 

 ​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Juni 2017)

Juni Voting:

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Laura Papendick 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Caroline Wozniacki 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Angelique Kerber 
09.) Lena Meyer-Landrut 
10.) Angela Finger Erben 
10.) Venessa Blumhagen 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

01 Hailee Steinfeld 
02 Sabrina Carpenter 
03 Ariel Winter 
04 Taylor Swift 
05 Selena Gomez
06 Camila Cabello 
07 Olivia Holt 
08 Ariana Grande
09 Miley Cyrus 
10 Lena Meyer-Landrut 
10 Barbara Palvin 
10 Victoria Justice


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Sandra Thier
3. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
4. Laura Dünnwald
5. Elena Bruhn
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Yve Fehring
9. Susanne Tockan
10. Bella Lesnik
10. Nadine Krüger
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2017)

Juni 17:

1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Emma Watson
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Bettina Zimmermann
7. Scarlett Johansson
8. Annika Zimmermann
9. Roberta Bieling
10 Aline von Drateln
10. Angela Finger Erben
10. Susanne Tockan


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juni 2017)

*Juni 2017*​
*1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​*


----------



## brian69 (1 Juni 2017)

,
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence *




 




*4. Camilla Belle 5. Kirsten Dunst 6. Natalie Dormer *




 

 




*7. Margot Robbie 8. Jennifer Stone 9. Olivia Munn *




 

 




*Amy Adams - Jenna Dewan - Jordana Brewster *




 

 

 

​


----------



## kamy (1 Juni 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Fatma Mittler-Solak	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juni 2017)

Hier noch Mai-Nachtrag von mir (wegen Krankheit) + Hehnii (wegen Vergesslichkeit )

*01. Sarah Gadon*





*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*



 

*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Christa Théret* 



 

*10. Lily James*



 

*10. Lili Reinhart*





*10. Haley Atwell* 







1. *Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Claire Holt
11. Sarah Gadon


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Hier noch Mai-Nachtrag von mir (wegen Krankheit) + Hehnii (wegen Vergesslichkeit )



Nenenenene... Zu spät ist zu spät


----------



## Walt (2 Juni 2017)

Walt's Juni-Wertung:

1. Nora Koppen





2. Lena Gercke





3. Chelsea Small, USA, *25.04.1992 in Denver (USA)





4. Mara Höfer





5. Juliane Seyfarth





6. Valentina Pahde





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Nadine Menz





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Jeannette Biedermann


----------



## tort3 (2 Juni 2017)

1. Sarah Lombardi
2. Lena Meyer-Landrut
3. Angelina Heger
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Janina Uhse
6. Emma Watson
7. Joelina Drews
8. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
9. Sophia Thomalla
10.Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juni 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Kara del Toro
6. Jessica Kühne (Playboy)
7. Tanja König (PLayboy)
8. Ramona Bernhard (PLayboy)
9. Kattia Vides 
10. Monica Bellucci


----------



## Death Row (3 Juni 2017)

1. Hayley Williams




2. LaFee
3. Kelly Rohrbach
4. Linda Marlen Runge
5. Janine Habeck
6. Lena Gercke
7. Franziska Benz
8. Valentina Pahde
9. Cheyenne Pahde
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## RoadDog (3 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Olivia Holt
5. Victoria Justice
6. Camila Cabello
7. Anna Kendrick
8. Sabrina Carpenter
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Lili Reinhart


----------



## tino2003 (3 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

1. Delta Goodrem :thumbup:
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## hsvmann (5 Juni 2017)

*06/17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juni 2017)

*Juni - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Doreen Seidel


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 

6. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Natalie Dormer


 

9. Nina Dobrev


 

10. Lisa Mayer


----------



## benedikt (7 Juni 2017)

Meine Juni Wertung. 
01. Lena Gercke
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Gintare Sudziute
06. Cara Develinge
07. Iris Kavka
08. Irina Shayk
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Gigi Hadid
10. Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Anakin (8 Juni 2017)

Juni Voting:

#01. Veronika Klimovits 
#02. Lena Gercke 
#03. Jelena Jensen 
#04. Georgia Jones 
#05. Victoria Justice 
#06. Helene Fischer 
#07. Alina Merkau
#08. Kaylani Lei 
#09. Angela Finger-Erben 
#10. Selena Gomez
#10. Marlene Lufen 
#10. Sabine Lisicki


----------



## dabi (9 Juni 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Adriana Lima
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## StefanKa (12 Juni 2017)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Scarlett Johannsson





4. Jessica Alba





5. Tatjana Kästel (rechts auf dem Foto)





6. Melanie Kogler (links auf dem Foto)





7. Sophie Marceau





8. Luise von Finckh





9. Carina Dengler





10. Rosanna Rocci


----------



## Don Sven (14 Juni 2017)

Juni

1. Lena Stiffel, geboren am 30.06.1995











2.Lena Gercke






3. Katharina Boger






4. Jessica Ginkel






5. Iris Mareike Stehen






6. Dorothee Bär






7. Julia Klöckner







8. Nadine Menz






9. Lea Marlen Woitack






10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## ManuN (15 Juni 2017)

Jun 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Susi Brandt	
10. Sandra Kuhn	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## congo64 (15 Juni 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (15 Juni 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 15.06.2017 22:03*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4330 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4266 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2684 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2243 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2059 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1775 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1727 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1722 
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1679 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1645 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1617 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1562 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1453 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1389 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1273 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1207 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1119 
22.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1085 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1070 
25.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
26.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	969 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	927 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	925 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	916 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	896 
31.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	887 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	879 
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	874 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	833 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	809 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	782 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	763 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	749 
41.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	747 
42.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	735 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	721 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	718 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	715 
46.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
47.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	708 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	705 
49.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
50.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	691 
51.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	688 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	685 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	651 
55.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	610 
56.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	606 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	601 
59.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	600 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
61.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	574 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	566 
63.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	562 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	559 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	558 
66.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
67.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	549 
68.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
69.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	544 
70.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	540 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	534 
72.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
73.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	527 
74.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	525 
75.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	523 
76.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	520 
77.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
78.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	507 
79.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
80.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	504 
81.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
82.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	491 
83.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
84.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
85.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	480 
87.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
88.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
89.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	463 
91.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	457 
92.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
93.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	440 
94.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
95.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
96.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	424 
97.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
98.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	422 
99.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	417 
*100.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	416 *
101.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
102.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
103.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	405 
105.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
106.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
107.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	401 
108.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
109.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
110.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 397 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	395 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	393 
113.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	392 
114.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
115.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	389 
116.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
117.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
118.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	386 
119.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	377 
120.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	377 
121.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	367 
123.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	366 
124.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	366 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	362 
126.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	361 
127.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	353 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	351 
129.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	344 
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	340 
131.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
132.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	337 
133.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	334 
134.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
135.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
136.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	330 
137.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	329 
138.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
139.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
140.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	322 
142.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	321 
143.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
144.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
145.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	314 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	309 
147.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
148.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
150.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
151.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	297 
153.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
154.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	295 
155.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
156.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
157.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
158.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
159.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	286 
160.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
161.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
162.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	284 
163.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
164.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	279 
165.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	276 
167.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
168.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
169.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	271 
170.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
171.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
172.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
173.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	268 
174.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
175.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
176.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	267 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	266 
178.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
179.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
180.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	262 
181.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
182.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
183.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	260 
184.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
185.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	255 
187.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
188.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	249 
190.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
192.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	242 
193.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	240 
194.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
195.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
196.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	228 
198.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	227 
199.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	227 
*200.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	223 *
201.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
202.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	220 
203.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
204.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
205.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	217 
206.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	215 
207.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
208.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
209.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
210.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
211.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
212.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	213 
213.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
214.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
215.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	210 
216.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
217.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
218.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
219.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	208 
220.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	207 
221.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	206 
222.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
223.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
224.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
225.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	204 
226.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
227.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	203 
228.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	203 
229.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
230.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	202 
231.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	200 
232.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	199 
233.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	198 
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
235.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
236.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
237.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
238.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	194 
239.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
240.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
241.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	191 
242.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	188 
243.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
244.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
245.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
246.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
247.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
248.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
249.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
250.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	181 
251.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	180 
252.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
253.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
254.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	179 
255.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
256.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
257.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	178 
258.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
259.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
260.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	177 
261.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
262.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
263.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
264.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
265.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
266.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	174 
267.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	173 
268.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
269.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	173 
270.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
271.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
272.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
273.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
274.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
275.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
276.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
277.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
278.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	165 
279.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	164 
280.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	164 
281.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
282.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
283.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
284.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	161 
285.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
286.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
287.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
288.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
289.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
290.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	157 
291.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
292.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
293.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
294.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
295.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
296.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	150 
298.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
*300.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 *
301.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
302.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	148 
303.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
304.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
305.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
306.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
307.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
308.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
309.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
310.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
311.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
312.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	140 
313.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
314.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
315.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
316.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
317.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	137 
318.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	137 
319.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
320.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
321.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	132 
322.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
323.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	132 
324.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
325.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	131 
326.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	131 
327.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
328.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
329.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	129 
330.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
331.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
332.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
333.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
334.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
335.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
336.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	125 
337.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
338.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
339.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	122 
340.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
341.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
342.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	120 
343.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
344.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	118 
345.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	118 
346.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
347.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
348.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
349.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
350.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
351.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
352.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	116 
353.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
354.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
355.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
356.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	113 
357.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	113 
358.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
359.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
360.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
361.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
362.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
363.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
364.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
365.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
366.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	108 
367.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
368.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	107 
369.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
370.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	107 
371.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	106 
372.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	106 
373.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
374.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
375.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
376.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
377.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	104 
378.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	104 
379.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
380.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
381.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
382.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
383.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
384.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
385.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
386.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
387.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	99 
388.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
389.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	98 
390.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	98 
391.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	97 
392.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
393.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
394.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
395.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
396.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
397.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
398.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
399.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
*400.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 *
401.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
402.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
403.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	93 
404.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	92 
405.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	92 
407.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
408.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
409.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
410.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
411.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
412.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
413.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	90 
414.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
415.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
416.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
417.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
418.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	87 
419.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	87 
420.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
421.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
422.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
423.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
424.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
425.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	85 
426.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
427.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
428.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	84 
429.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	84 
430.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
431.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
432.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
433.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
434.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	83 
435.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
436.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	82 
437.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
438.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
439.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	82 
440.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
441.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
442.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
443.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
444.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	80 
445.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
446.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
447.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
448.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	79 
449.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
450.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
451.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
452.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	77 
453.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
454.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	77 
455.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
456.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
457.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
458.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
459.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	75 
460.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
461.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
462.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
463.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	74 
464.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
465.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	74 
466.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	73 
467.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
468.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
469.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
470.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
471.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	71 
472.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
473.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
474.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
475.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
476.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
477.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
478.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
479.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
480.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
481.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
482.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
483.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
484.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	68 
485.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	67 
486.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	66 
487.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
488.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
489.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
490.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
491.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
492.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
493.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
494.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
495.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
496.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
497.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
498.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
499.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	62 
*500.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 *
501.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	62 
502.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
503.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
504.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
505.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	60 
506.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
507.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
508.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
509.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
510.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
511.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	59 
512.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
513.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
514.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
515.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
516.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
517.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
518.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
519.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	58 
520.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
521.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	58 
522.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
523.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
524.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
525.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	57 
526.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
527.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	56 
528.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
529.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
530.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
531.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
532.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	55 
533.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
534.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
535.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
536.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
537.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	54 
538.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
539.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
540.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
541.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
542.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
543.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
544.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
545.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
546.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
547.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
548.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
549.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
550.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
551.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
552.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
553.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
554.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
555.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
556.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	51 
557.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
558.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
559.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
560.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
561.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
562.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
563.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
564.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
565.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
566.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
567.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
568.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
569.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
570.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
571.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	48 
572.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
573.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
574.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
575.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
576.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
577.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
578.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
579.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
580.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	46 
581.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
582.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	46 
583.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
584.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
585.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
586.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
587.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
588.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
589.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
590.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
591.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
592.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
593.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
594.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
595.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
596.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
597.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
598.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
599.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
*600.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 *
601.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
602.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
603.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
604.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	42 
605.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
606.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
607.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
608.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
609.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
610.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	41 
611.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	41 
612.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
613.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
614.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
615.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	40 
616.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
617.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
618.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
619.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
620.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
621.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
622.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	39 
623.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
624.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
625.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
626.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
627.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
628.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
629.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
630.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
631.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
632.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
633.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	38 
634.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
635.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
636.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
637.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
638.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
639.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
640.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
641.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
642.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
643.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
644.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
645.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
646.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
647.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
648.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
649.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
650.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
651.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	36 
652.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
653.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
654.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
655.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
656.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
657.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
658.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
659.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
660.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
661.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	35 
662.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
663.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
664.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
665.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
666.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	34 
667.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
668.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
669.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
670.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
671.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
672.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
673.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
674.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
675.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
676.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
677.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	33 
678.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
679.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
680.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
681.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
682.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
683.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
684.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
685.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
686.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	32 
687.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
688.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
689.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
690.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
691.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	32 
692.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
693.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
694.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
695.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
696.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
697.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	31 
698.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	31 
699.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	31 
*700.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 *
701.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
702.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
703.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
704.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
705.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
706.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
707.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
708.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
709.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
710.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	30 
711.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
712.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
713.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
714.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
715.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
716.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
717.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
718.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
719.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
720.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
721.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
722.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
723.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
724.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
725.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
726.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
727.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
728.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
729.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
730.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	29 
731.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
732.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	28 
733.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
734.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
735.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
736.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
737.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
738.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
739.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
740.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
741.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
742.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
743.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
744.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
745.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
746.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	27 
747.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
748.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
749.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
750.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	27 
751.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
752.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
753.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
754.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
755.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
756.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
757.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
758.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
759.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
760.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
761.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	26 
762.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
763.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
764.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
765.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
766.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	25 
767.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
768.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
769.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
770.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
771.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
772.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
773.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
774.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
775.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
776.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
777.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
778.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
779.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
780.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
781.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
782.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
783.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	24 
784.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
785.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
786.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
787.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
788.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
789.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
790.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
791.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
792.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
793.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
794.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
795.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	23 
796.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
797.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
798.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
799.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
*800.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 *
801.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
802.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
803.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
804.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
805.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
806.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
807.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
808.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
809.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
810.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
811.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
812.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
813.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	22 
814.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
815.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
816.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
817.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
818.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
819.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
820.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
821.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
822.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
823.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
824.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
825.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
826.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
827.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
828.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
829.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
830.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
831.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
832.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
833.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
834.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
835.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
836.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
837.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
838.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	21 
839.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
840.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
841.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
842.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
843.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
844.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
845.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	20 
846.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
847.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
848.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
849.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
850.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
851.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
852.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
853.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	20 
854.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
855.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
856.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	20 
857.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
858.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
859.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
860.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
861.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
862.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
863.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
864.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
865.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
866.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
867.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
868.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	19 
869.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
870.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
871.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
872.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
873.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
874.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
875.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
876.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
877.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
878.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
879.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
880.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
881.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
882.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
883.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
884.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
885.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
886.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
887.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
888.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
889.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
890.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
891.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
892.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
893.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
894.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	18 
895.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
896.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
897.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
898.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
899.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
*900.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 *
901.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
902.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
903.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
904.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
905.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
906.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
907.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17 
908.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
909.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
910.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
911.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
912.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
913.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
914.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
915.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
916.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
917.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
918.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
919.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
920.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
921.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
922.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
923.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
924.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
925.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
926.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
927.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
928.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
929.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
930.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
931.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
932.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
933.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
934.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	16 
935.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
936.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
937.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
938.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
939.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
940.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
941.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
942.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
943.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
944.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
945.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
946.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
947.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
948.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
949.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
950.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	16 
951.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
952.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
953.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
954.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
955.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
956.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
957.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
958.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
959.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
960.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
961.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
962.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
963.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	15 
964.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
965.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
966.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	15 
967.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
968.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
969.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
970.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
971.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	15 
972.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
973.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
974.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
975.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
976.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
977.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
978.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
979.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
980.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
981.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
982.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
983.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
984.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
985.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
986.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
987.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
988.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
989.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
990.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
991.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
992.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
993.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
994.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
995.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
996.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
997.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
998.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
999.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
*1000.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 *
1001.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1002.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1003.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1004.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	14 
1005.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1006.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1007.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1008.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1009.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1010.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1011.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1012.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1013.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1014.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1015.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1016.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1017.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1018.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1019.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1020.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1021.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1022.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1023.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1024.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1025.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1026.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1027.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1028.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	13 
1029.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1030.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1031.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1032.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1033.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1034.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1035.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1036.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1037.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1038.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1039.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1040.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1041.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1042.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1043.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1044.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1045.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1046.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1047.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1048.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1049.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1050.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1051.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1052.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1053.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1054.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1055.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1056.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1057.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1058.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1059.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1060.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1061.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1062.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1063.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	12 
1064.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1065.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1066.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1067.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	12 
1068.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1069.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1070.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1071.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1072.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1073.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1074.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1075.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1076.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1077.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1078.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1079.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1080.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1081.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1082.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1083.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1084.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1085.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1086.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1087.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1088.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1089.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1090.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1091.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1092.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1093.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1094.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1095.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1096.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	11 
1097.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1098.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1099.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
*1100.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 *
1101.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	11 
1102.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1103.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1104.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1105.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1106.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1107.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1108.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1109.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1110.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1111.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1112.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1113.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1114.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1115.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1116.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1117.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1118.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1119.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1120.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1121.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1122.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1123.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1124.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1125.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1126.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1127.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1128.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1129.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1130.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1131.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1132.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1133.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1134.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1135.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1136.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1137.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1138.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1139.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1140.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1141.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1142.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1143.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1144.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1145.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1146.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1147.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1148.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1149.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1150.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1151.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1152.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1153.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1154.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1155.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1156.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1157.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1158.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1159.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1160.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1161.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1162.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1163.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1164.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1165.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1166.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1167.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1168.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1169.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1170.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1171.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1172.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1173.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1174.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1175.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1176.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1177.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1178.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1179.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1180.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1181.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1182.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1183.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1184.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1185.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	9 
1186.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1187.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1188.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1189.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1190.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1191.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1192.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1193.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1194.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1195.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1196.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1197.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1198.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1199.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
*1200.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 *
1201.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1202.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1203.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1204.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1205.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	9 
1206.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1207.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1208.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1209.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1210.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1211.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1212.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1213.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1214.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1215.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1216.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1217.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1218.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1219.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9 
1220.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1221.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1222.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1223.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1224.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1225.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1226.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1227.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1228.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1229.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1230.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1231.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1232.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1233.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1234.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1235.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1236.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1237.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1238.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1239.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1240.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1241.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1242.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1243.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1244.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1245.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1246.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1247.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1248.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1249.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1250.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1251.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1252.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1253.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1254.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1255.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1256.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1257.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1258.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1259.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1260.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1261.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1262.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1263.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1264.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1265.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1266.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1267.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1268.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1269.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1270.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1271.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1272.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1273.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1274.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1275.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1276.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1277.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1278.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1279.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1280.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1281.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1282.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1283.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1284.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1285.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1286.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1287.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1288.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1289.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1290.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1291.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1292.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1293.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1294.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1295.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1296.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1297.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1298.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1299.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
*1300.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 *
1301.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1302.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1303.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1304.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1305.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1306.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1307.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1308.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1309.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1310.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1311.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1312.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1313.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1314.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1315.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1316.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1317.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1318.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1319.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1320.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1321.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1322.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1323.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1324.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1325.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1326.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1327.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1328.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1329.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1330.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1331.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1332.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1333.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1334.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1335.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1336.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1337.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1338.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1339.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1340.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1341.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1342.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1343.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1344.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1345.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1346.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1347.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1348.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1349.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1350.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1351.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1352.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1353.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1354.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1355.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1356.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1357.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1358.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1359.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1360.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1361.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1362.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1363.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1364.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1365.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1366.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1367.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1368.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1369.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1370.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1371.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1372.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1373.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1374.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1375.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1376.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1377.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1378.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1379.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1380.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1381.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1382.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1383.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1384.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1385.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1386.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1387.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	7 
1388.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1389.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1390.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1391.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1392.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1393.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1394.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1395.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1396.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1397.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1398.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1399.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
*1400.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 *
1401.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1402.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1403.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1404.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1405.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1406.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1407.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1408.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1409.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1410.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1411.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1412.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1413.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1414.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1415.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1416.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1417.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1418.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1419.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1420.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1421.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1422.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1423.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1424.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1425.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1426.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1427.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1428.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1429.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1430.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1431.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1432.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1433.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1434.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1435.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1436.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1437.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1438.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1439.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1440.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1441.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1442.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1443.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1444.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1445.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1446.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1447.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	6 
1448.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1449.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1450.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1451.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1452.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1453.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1454.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1455.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1456.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1457.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1458.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1459.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1460.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1461.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1462.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1463.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1464.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1465.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1466.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1467.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1468.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1469.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1470.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1471.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1472.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1473.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1474.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1475.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1476.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1477.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1478.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1479.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1480.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1481.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1482.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1483.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1484.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1485.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1486.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1487.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1488.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	5 
1489.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1490.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1491.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1492.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1493.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1494.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1495.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1496.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1497.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1498.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1499.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	5 
*1500.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 *
1501.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1502.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1503.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1504.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1505.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1506.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1507.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1508.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1509.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1510.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1511.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1512.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1513.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1514.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1515.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1516.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1517.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1518.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1519.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1520.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1521.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1522.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1523.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1524.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1525.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1526.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1527.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1528.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1529.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1530.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1531.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1532.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1533.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1534.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1535.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1536.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1537.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1538.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1539.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1540.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1541.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1542.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1543.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1544.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1545.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1546.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1547.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1548.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1549.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1550.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1551.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1552.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1553.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1554.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1555.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1556.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1557.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1558.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1559.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1560.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1561.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1562.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1563.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1564.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1565.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1566.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1567.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1568.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1569.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1570.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1571.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1572.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1573.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1574.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1575.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1576.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1577.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1578.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1579.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1580.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1581.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1582.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1583.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1584.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	4 
1585.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1586.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1587.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1588.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1589.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1590.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1591.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1592.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1593.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1594.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1595.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	4 
1596.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1597.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1598.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1599.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
*1600.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 *
1601.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1602.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1603.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1604.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1605.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1606.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1607.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1608.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1609.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1610.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1611.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1612.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1613.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	4 
1614.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1615.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1616.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1617.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1618.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1619.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1620.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1621.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1622.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1623.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1624.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1625.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1626.	Kristina Bach,	D, 07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1627.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1628.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1629.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1630.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1631.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1632.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1633.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1634.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1635.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1636.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1637.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1638.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1639.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1640.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1641.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1642.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1643.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1644.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1645.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1646.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1647.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1648.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1649.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1650.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1651.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1652.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1653.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1654.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1655.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1656.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1657.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1658.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1659.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1660.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1661.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1662.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1663.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1664.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1665.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1666.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1667.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1668.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1669.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1670.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1671.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1672.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1673.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1674.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1675.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1676.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1677.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1678.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1679.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1680.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1681.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1682.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1683.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1684.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1685.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1686.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	3 
1687.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1688.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1689.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1690.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1691.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1692.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1693.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1694.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1695.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1696.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1697.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1698.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1699.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
*1700.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 *
1701.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1702.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1703.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1704.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1705.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1706.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1707.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1708.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1709.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1710.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1711.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1712.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1713.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1714.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1715.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1716.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1717.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1718.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1719.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1720.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1721.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1722.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1723.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1724.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1725.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1726.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1727.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1728.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1729.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1730.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1731.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1732.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1733.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1734.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1735.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1736.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1737.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1738.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	3 
1739.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1740.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1741.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1742.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1743.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1744.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1745.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1746.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1747.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1748.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1749.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1750.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1751.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1752.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1753.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1754.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1755.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1756.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1757.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1758.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1759.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1760.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1761.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1762.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1763.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1764.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1765.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1766.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1767.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1768.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1769.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1770.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1771.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1772.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1773.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1774.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1775.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1776.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1777.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1778.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1779.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1780.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1781.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1782.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1783.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1784.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1785.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1786.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1787.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1788.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1789.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1790.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1791.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1792.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1793.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1794.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1795.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1796.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1797.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1798.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1799.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
*1800.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 *
1801.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1802.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1803.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1804.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1805.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1806.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1807.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1808.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1809.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1810.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1811.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1812.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1813.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1814.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1815.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1816.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1817.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1818.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1819.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1820.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1821.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1822.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	2 
1823.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1824.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1825.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1826.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1827.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1828.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1829.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1830.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1831.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1832.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1833.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1834.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1835.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1836.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1837.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1838.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1839.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1840.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1841.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1842.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1843.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1844.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1845.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1846.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1847.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1848.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1849.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1850.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1851.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1852.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
1853.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1854.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1855.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1856.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1857.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1858.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1859.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1860.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1861.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1862.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1863.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1864.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1865.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1866.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1867.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1868.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1869.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1870.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1871.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1872.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1873.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1874.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1875.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1876.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1877.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1878.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1879.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1880.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1881.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1882.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1883.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1884.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1885.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1886.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1887.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1888.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1889.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1890.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1891.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1892.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1893.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	1 
1894.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1895.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1896.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1897.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1898.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1899.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
*1900.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 *
1901.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1902.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1903.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1904.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1905.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1906.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1907.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1908.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1909.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1910.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1911.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1912.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1913.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1914.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1915.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1916.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1917.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1918.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1919.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1920.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1921.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1922.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1923.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1924.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1925.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1926.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1927.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1928.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1929.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1930.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1931.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1932.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1933.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1934.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1935.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1936.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1937.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1938.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1939.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1940.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1941.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1942.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1943.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1944.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1945.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1946.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1947.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1948.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1949.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1950.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1951.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1952.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1953.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1954.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1955.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1956.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1957.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1958.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1959.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1960.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1961.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1962.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1963.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1964.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1965.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1966.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1967.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1968.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1969.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1970.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2243
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1775
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1727
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1722
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1679
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1562
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1389
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1119
10.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4330
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4266
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2684
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2059
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1645
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1617
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1453
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1273


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Juni 2017)

mein Juni-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Annette Betz
5.) Ana Plasencia
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Susan Link
8.) Angela Braun und Melanie Bergner
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Inka Schneider


----------



## pofgo (19 Juni 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2017)

Same procedure as last month

*01. Sarah Gadon*





*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*



 

*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Christa Théret* 



 

*10. Lily James*



 

*10. Lili Reinhart*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## ch2004 (21 Juni 2017)

* Juni 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## NEF (21 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jordana Brewster	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Kelli Berglund	
7. Mila Kunis	
8. Megan Fox	
9. Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## tvgirlslover (22 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Anne Gesthuysen
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Andrea Kiewel
6. Caren Miosga
7. Linda Zervakis
8. Nina Bott
9. Frauke Ludowig
10. Ilka Essmüller


----------



## Devilfish (23 Juni 2017)

Juni

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose




2. Ariana Grande




3. Miley Cyrus




4. Hayley Williams




5. Selena Gomez




6. Vanessa Hudgens




7. Victoria Justice




8. Demi Lovato




9. Hailee Steinfeld




10. Ashley Tisdale


​


----------



## RockingSheep (23 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Hehnii (23 Juni 2017)

Hier meine Juniwertung 2017:

1. Hayley Atwell 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon


----------



## Cav (24 Juni 2017)

Neuer Hoster und neue Nr. 1 für den Juni 2017


1. Elodie Yung


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Jessica Stroup


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Jordana Brewster


 

6. Alexandra Maquet (Alma)


 

7. Kate Beckinsale


 

8. Lucy Mecklenburgh


 

9. Mónica Cruz


 

10. Céline Bethmann (Geboren: 04.07.1998 in Koblenz)


 

10. Janina Uhse


​


----------



## taurus79 (25 Juni 2017)

Hier meine Rangliste für Juni

1. Nele Schenker
2. Ruth Hoffmann
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Laura Wontorra
5. Anneke Dürkopp
6. Annett Möller
7. Jessy Wellmer
8. Anna Kraft
9. Judith Rakers
10. Stephanie Puls


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2017)

Juni 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Vanessa Hudgens
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Kate Beckinsale
Jasmine Tookes
Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (27 Juni 2017)

Danke nochmal für euer Entgegenkommen, für die vorzeitige Stimmabgabe für Juni.
Werde nun noch den "Abschluss" posten und mich dann ein wenig in die Sonne aufmachen.
Man sieht sich.

:WOW::WOW:wink2

Selbstverständlich zählt alles, was in den nächsten tagen noch für Juni gevotet wird.:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (27 Juni 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.06.2017 23:10*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4358 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4273 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2684 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2250 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2059 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1775 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1734 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1722 
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1684 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1645 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1637 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1578 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1453 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1397 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1273 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1208 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1119 
22.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1088 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1085 
24.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1080 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	988 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	936 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	929 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	916 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	896 
31.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	887 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	885 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	879 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	833 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	809 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	782 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	768 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	756 
41.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	747 
42.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	735 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	728 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	723 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	715 
46.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
47.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	708 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	705 
49.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
50.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	691 
51.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	691 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	687 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
55.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	610 
56.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	610 
57.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	609 
59.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	606 
60.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	576 
62.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	574 
63.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	562 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	559 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	558 
66.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
67.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	551 
68.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	549 
69.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	544 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	534 
72.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
73.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	531 
74.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	527 
75.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	527 
76.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	523 
77.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	514 
78.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	513 
79.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
80.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	506 
81.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
82.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	487 
84.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
85.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
86.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
87.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
88.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
89.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
90.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	471 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	463 
92.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
93.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	440 
94.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
95.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	426 
96.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	424 
98.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 
99.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	422 
*100.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	416 *
101.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	411 
102.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
103.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	405 
105.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
106.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
107.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	401 
108.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
109.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	398 
110.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	397 
112.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 397 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	396 
114.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	392 
115.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
116.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	389 
117.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
118.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
119.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	381 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	377 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	377 
122.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	370 
123.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
124.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	367 
125.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	366 
126.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	362 
127.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	361 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	356 
129.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	344 
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	340 
131.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
132.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	337 
133.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	337 
134.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	334 
135.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
136.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
137.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	330 
138.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
139.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
140.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	322 
142.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	321 
143.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
144.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
145.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	314 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	309 
147.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	305 
148.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
149.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
150.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
151.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
152.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	297 
154.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
155.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
156.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	293 
157.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
158.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
159.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
160.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	286 
161.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
162.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
163.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	282 
164.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
165.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	279 
166.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	277 
167.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
168.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
169.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	274 
170.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	271 
172.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
173.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
174.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
175.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	268 
176.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
177.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	266 
179.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
180.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
181.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	264 
182.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
183.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
184.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
185.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	255 
187.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	252 
189.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
190.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
191.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
192.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	242 
193.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	240 
194.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
195.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
196.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
197.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	229 
198.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	228 
199.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	227 
*200.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	227 *
201.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	226 
202.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	223 
203.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	223 
204.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
205.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
206.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
207.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	217 
208.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
209.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
210.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
211.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
212.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
213.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	213 
214.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
215.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
216.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	210 
217.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
218.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
219.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
220.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	208 
221.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	207 
222.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	207 
223.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	207 
224.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	207 
225.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	206 
226.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
227.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
228.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
229.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
230.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
231.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	200 
232.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	199 
233.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	198 
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
235.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
236.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
237.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
238.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	194 
239.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
240.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
241.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	191 
242.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	188 
243.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
244.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
245.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
246.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
247.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
248.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
249.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
250.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	181 
251.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	180 
252.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
253.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
254.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	179 
255.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
256.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	179 
257.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
258.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	178 
259.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
260.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
261.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	177 
262.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
263.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
264.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
265.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
266.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
267.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	174 
268.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	173 
269.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
270.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
271.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
272.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
273.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
274.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
275.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
276.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
277.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
278.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	165 
279.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	164 
280.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	164 
281.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
282.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
283.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
284.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	161 
285.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
286.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
287.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
288.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
289.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
290.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	157 
291.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
292.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
293.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
294.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
295.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
296.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
297.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	150 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	150 
299.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
*300.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 *
301.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
302.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
303.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
304.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	146 
305.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	145 
306.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
307.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
308.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
309.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
310.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
311.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
312.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
313.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	141 
314.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
315.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	138 
317.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
318.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
319.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	137 
320.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
321.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	136 
322.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
323.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	134 
324.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	132 
325.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
326.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
327.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
328.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
329.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	129 
330.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
331.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
332.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
333.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
334.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
335.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
336.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	125 
337.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	125 
338.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
339.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
340.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	122 
341.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	122 
342.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
343.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
344.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
345.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	118 
346.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
347.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
348.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
349.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
350.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
351.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116	 
352.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	116 
353.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
354.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	114 
355.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	114 
356.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
357.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
358.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	113 
359.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	113 
360.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
361.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
362.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
363.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	111 
364.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
365.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
366.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
367.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
368.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
369.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	108 
370.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
371.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
372.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	107 
373.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
374.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
375.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
376.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
377.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	104 
378.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	104 
379.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
380.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
381.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
382.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
383.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	103 
384.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
385.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
386.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
387.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
388.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	99 
389.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
390.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	98 
391.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	97 
392.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
393.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	97 
394.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
395.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
396.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
397.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
398.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
399.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
*400.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 *
401.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
402.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
403.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
404.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
405.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	93 
406.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	92 
407.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
408.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	92 
409.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
410.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
411.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
412.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
413.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
414.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
415.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	89 
416.	Claudia Schiffer,	D, 25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
417.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
418.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
419.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	87 
420.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
421.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
422.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
423.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
424.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
425.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	85 
426.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
427.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
428.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	84 
429.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	84 
430.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
431.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
432.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
433.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
434.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	83 
435.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
436.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	82 
437.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	82 
438.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
439.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	82 
440.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
441.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
442.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
443.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
444.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	80 
445.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
446.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
447.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
448.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	79 
449.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
450.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
451.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
452.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	77 
453.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
454.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	77 
455.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
456.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
457.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
458.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
459.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	76 
460.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	75 
461.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
462.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
463.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	74 
464.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
465.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	74 
466.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
467.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	74 
468.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	73 
469.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
470.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
471.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
472.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
473.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
474.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
475.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
476.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
477.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
478.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
479.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
480.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
481.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
482.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
483.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
484.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
485.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	68 
486.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	66 
487.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
488.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
489.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
490.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
491.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
492.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
493.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
494.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
495.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
496.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
497.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
498.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
499.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	62 
*500.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 *
501.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	62 
502.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
503.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
504.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	62 
505.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
506.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	60 
507.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
508.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
509.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
510.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
511.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
512.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	59 
513.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
514.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
515.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
516.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
517.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
518.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
519.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
520.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	58 
521.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	58 
522.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
523.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
524.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
525.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
526.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
527.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
528.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	56 
529.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
530.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
531.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
532.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
533.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	55 
534.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
535.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
536.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	55 
537.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
538.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
539.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
540.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
541.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
542.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
543.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
544.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
545.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
546.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
547.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
548.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
549.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
550.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
551.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
552.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
553.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
554.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
555.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
556.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
557.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	51 
558.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
559.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
560.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
561.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
562.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
563.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
564.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
565.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
566.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
567.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
568.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
569.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
570.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
571.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
572.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	48 
573.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
574.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
575.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
576.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
577.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
578.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
579.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
580.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
581.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
582.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	46 
583.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
584.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
585.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
586.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
587.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	45 
588.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
589.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
590.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
591.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
592.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
593.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
594.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
595.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
596.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
597.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
598.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
599.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
*600.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 *
601.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
602.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
603.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
604.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
605.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	42 
606.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
607.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
608.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
609.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
610.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	41 
612.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	41 
613.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
614.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
615.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
616.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	40 
617.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
618.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
619.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
620.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
621.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
622.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
623.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	39 
624.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
625.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	39 
626.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
627.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
628.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
629.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
630.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
631.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
632.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
633.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
634.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	38 
635.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
636.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
637.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
638.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
639.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
640.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
641.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
642.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
643.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
644.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
645.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
646.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
647.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
648.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
649.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
650.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
651.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
652.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	36 
653.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
654.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
655.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
656.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
657.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	36 
658.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
659.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
660.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
661.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
662.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
663.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
664.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
665.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
666.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
667.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	34 
668.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
669.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
670.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
671.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
672.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
673.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
674.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
675.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
676.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
677.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
678.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
679.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
680.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
681.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
682.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
683.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
684.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
685.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
686.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	32 
687.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
688.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
689.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
690.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
691.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	32 
692.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
693.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
694.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
695.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
696.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
697.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	31 
698.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	31 
699.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	31 
*700.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 *
701.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
702.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
703.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
704.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
705.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
706.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
707.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
708.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
709.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
710.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
711.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	30 
712.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	30 
713.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
714.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
715.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
716.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
717.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
718.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
719.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
720.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
721.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
722.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
723.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
724.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
725.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
726.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
727.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
728.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
729.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
730.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
731.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
732.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	29 
733.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
734.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	28 
735.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
736.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
737.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
738.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
739.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
740.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
741.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
742.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
743.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
744.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
745.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
746.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
747.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
748.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	27 
749.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
750.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
751.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
752.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
753.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
754.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
755.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
756.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
757.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
758.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
759.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
760.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
761.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
762.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
763.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
764.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	26 
765.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
766.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
767.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
768.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
769.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
770.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
771.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
772.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
773.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
774.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
775.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
776.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
777.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
778.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
779.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
780.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
781.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
782.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
783.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
784.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
785.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
786.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
787.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
788.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
789.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
790.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
791.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	23 
792.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
793.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
794.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
795.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
796.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
797.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	23 
798.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
799.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
*800.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 *
801.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
802.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
803.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
804.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
805.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
806.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
807.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
808.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
809.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
810.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
811.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
812.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
813.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
814.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
815.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
816.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
817.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
818.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
819.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
820.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
821.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
822.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
823.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
824.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
825.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
826.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
827.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
828.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
829.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
830.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
831.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
832.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
833.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
834.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
835.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
836.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
837.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
838.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
839.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	21 
840.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
841.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
842.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
843.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
844.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
845.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
846.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	20 
847.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
848.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
849.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
850.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
851.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
852.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
853.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
854.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	20 
855.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
856.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
857.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	20 
858.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
859.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
860.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
861.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
862.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
863.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
864.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
865.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
866.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
867.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
868.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
869.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	19 
870.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	19 
871.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
872.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
873.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
874.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
875.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
876.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
877.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
878.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
879.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
880.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
881.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
882.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
883.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
884.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
885.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
886.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
887.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
888.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
889.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
890.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
891.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
892.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
893.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
894.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
895.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
896.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	18 
897.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
898.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
899.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
*900.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	18 *
901.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
902.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
903.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
904.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
905.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
906.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
907.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
908.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
909.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
910.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
911.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
912.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
913.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
914.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
915.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
916.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
917.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
918.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
919.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	17 
920.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
921.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
922.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
923.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
924.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
925.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
926.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
927.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
928.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
929.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
930.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
931.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
932.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
933.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
934.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
935.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	16 
936.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
937.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
938.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	16 
939.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
940.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
941.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
942.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
943.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
944.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	16 
945.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
946.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
947.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
948.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
949.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
950.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
951.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
952.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
953.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
954.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	16 
955.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
956.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
957.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
958.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
959.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
960.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
961.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
962.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
963.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
964.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
965.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
966.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
967.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	15 
968.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
969.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
970.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	15 
971.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
972.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
973.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
974.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
975.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
976.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
977.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
978.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
979.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
980.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
981.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
982.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	15 
983.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
984.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
985.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
986.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
987.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
988.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
989.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
990.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
991.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
992.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
993.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
994.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
995.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
996.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
997.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
998.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
999.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
*1000.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 *
1001.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1002.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1003.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1004.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1005.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1006.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1007.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1008.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	14 
1009.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1010.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1011.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1012.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1013.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1014.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1015.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1016.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1017.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1018.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1019.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1020.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1021.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	13 
1022.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1023.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1024.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1025.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1026.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1027.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1028.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1029.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1030.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1031.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1032.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1033.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	13 
1034.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1035.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1036.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1037.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1038.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1039.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1040.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1041.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1042.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1043.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1044.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1045.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1046.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1047.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1048.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1049.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1050.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	12 
1051.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1052.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1053.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1054.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1055.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1056.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1057.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1058.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1059.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1060.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1061.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1062.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1063.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1064.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1065.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1066.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1067.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1068.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1069.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1070.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1071.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1072.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1073.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1074.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1075.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1076.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1077.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1078.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1079.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1080.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1081.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1082.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1083.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1084.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1085.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1086.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1087.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1088.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1089.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1090.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1091.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1092.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1093.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1094.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1095.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1096.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1097.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1098.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1099.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
*1100.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	11 *
1101.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1102.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1103.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1104.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1105.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	11 
1106.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1107.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1108.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1109.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1110.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1111.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1112.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1113.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1114.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1115.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1116.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1117.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1118.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1119.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1120.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1121.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1122.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1123.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	10 
1124.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1125.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1126.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1127.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1128.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1129.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1130.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1131.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1132.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1133.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1134.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1135.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1136.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1137.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1138.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1139.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1140.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1141.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1142.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1143.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1144.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1145.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1146.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1147.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1148.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1149.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1150.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1151.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1152.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1153.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1154.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1155.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1156.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1157.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1158.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1159.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1160.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1161.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1162.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1163.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1164.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1165.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1166.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1167.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1168.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1169.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1170.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1171.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1172.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1173.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1174.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1175.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1176.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1177.	Shannon Lucio,	USA, 25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1178.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1179.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1180.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1181.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1182.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1183.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1184.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1185.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1186.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1187.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1188.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1189.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1190.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1191.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1192.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1193.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1194.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1195.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1196.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1197.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1198.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1199.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
*1200.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 *
1201.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1202.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1203.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1204.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1205.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1206.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1207.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1208.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1209.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1210.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1211.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1212.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1213.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1214.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1215.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1216.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1217.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1218.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1219.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1220.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1221.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1222.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1223.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1224.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1225.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1226.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1227.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1228.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1229.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1230.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1231.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1232.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1233.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1234.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1235.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1236.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1237.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1238.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1239.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1240.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1241.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1242.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1243.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1244.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1245.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1246.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1247.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1248.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1249.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1250.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1251.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1252.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1253.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1254.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1255.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1256.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1257.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1258.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1259.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1260.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1261.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1262.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1263.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1264.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1265.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1266.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1267.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	9 
1268.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1269.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1270.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1271.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1272.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1273.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1274.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1275.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1276.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1277.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1278.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1279.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1280.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1281.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1282.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1283.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1284.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1285.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1286.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1287.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1288.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1289.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1290.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1291.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1292.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1293.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1294.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1295.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1296.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1297.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1298.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1299.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
*1300.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 *
1301.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1302.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1303.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1304.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1305.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1306.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1307.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1308.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1309.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1310.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1311.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	8 
1312.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1313.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1314.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1315.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1316.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1317.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1318.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1319.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1320.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1321.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1322.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1323.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1324.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1325.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1326.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1327.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1328.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1329.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1330.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1331.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1332.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	8 
1333.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1334.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1335.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1336.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1337.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1338.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1339.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1340.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1341.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1342.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1343.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1344.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1345.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1346.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1347.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1348.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1349.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1350.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1351.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1352.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1353.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1354.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1355.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1356.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1357.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1358.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1359.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1360.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1361.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1362.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1363.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1364.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1365.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1366.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1367.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1368.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1369.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1370.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1371.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1372.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1373.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1374.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1375.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1376.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1377.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1378.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1379.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1380.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1381.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1382.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1383.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1384.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1385.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1386.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1387.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1388.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1389.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1390.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1391.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1392.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1393.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1394.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1395.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1396.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1397.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1398.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1399.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
*1400.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 *
1401.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1402.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1403.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1404.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1405.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1406.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1407.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1408.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1409.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1410.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1411.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1412.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1413.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1414.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1415.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1416.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1417.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1418.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1419.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1420.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1421.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1422.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1423.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1424.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1425.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1426.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1427.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1428.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1429.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1430.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1431.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	6 
1432.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1433.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1434.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1435.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1436.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1437.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1438.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1439.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1440.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1441.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1442.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1443.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1444.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1445.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1446.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1447.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1448.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1449.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1450.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1451.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1452.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1453.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1454.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1455.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1456.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1457.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1458.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1459.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1460.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1461.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1462.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1463.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1464.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1465.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1466.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1467.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1468.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1469.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1470.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1471.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1472.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1473.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1474.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1475.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1476.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1477.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1478.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1479.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1480.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1481.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1482.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1483.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1484.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1485.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1486.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1487.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1488.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1489.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1490.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1491.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1492.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1493.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1494.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1495.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1496.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1497.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1498.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1499.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
*1500.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 *
1501.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	5 
1502.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1503.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1504.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1505.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1506.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1507.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1508.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1509.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1510.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1511.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1512.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1513.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1514.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1515.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1516.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1517.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1518.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1519.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	5 
1520.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1521.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1522.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1523.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1524.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1525.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1526.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1527.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1528.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1529.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1530.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1531.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1532.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1533.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1534.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1535.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1536.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1537.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1538.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1539.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1540.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1541.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1542.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1543.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1544.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1545.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1546.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1547.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1548.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1549.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1550.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1551.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1552.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1553.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1554.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1555.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1556.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1557.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1558.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1559.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1560.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1561.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1562.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1563.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1564.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1565.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1566.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1567.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1568.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1569.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1570.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1571.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1572.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1573.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1574.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1575.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1576.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1577.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1578.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1579.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1580.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1581.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1582.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1583.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1584.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	4 
1585.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1586.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1587.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1588.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1589.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1590.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1591.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1592.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1593.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1594.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1595.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1596.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1597.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1598.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1599.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
*1600.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 *
1601.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1602.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1603.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1604.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1605.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1606.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1607.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1608.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1609.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1610.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1611.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1612.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1613.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1614.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1615.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1616.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1617.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1618.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1619.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1620.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1621.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1622.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1623.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1624.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1625.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1626.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1627.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1628.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1629.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1630.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1631.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1632.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1633.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1634.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1635.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1636.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1637.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1638.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1639.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1640.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1641.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1642.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1643.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1644.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1645.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1646.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1647.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1648.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1649.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1650.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1651.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1652.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1653.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	4 
1654.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1655.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1656.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1657.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1658.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1659.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1660.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1661.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1662.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1663.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1664.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1665.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1666.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1667.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1668.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1669.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1670.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1671.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1672.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1673.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1674.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1675.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1676.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1677.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1678.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1679.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1680.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1681.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1682.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1683.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1684.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1685.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1686.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1687.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1688.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	3 
1689.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1690.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1691.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1692.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1693.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1694.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1695.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1696.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1697.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1698.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1699.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
*1700.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 *
1701.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1702.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1703.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1704.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1705.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1706.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1707.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1708.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1709.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1710.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1711.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1712.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1713.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1714.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1715.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1716.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1717.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1718.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1719.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1720.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1721.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1722.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	3 
1723.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1724.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1725.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1726.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1727.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1728.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1729.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1730.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1731.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1732.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1733.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1734.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1735.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1736.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1737.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1738.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1739.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1740.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1741.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1742.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1743.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1744.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1745.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1746.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1747.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1748.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1749.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1750.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1751.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1752.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1753.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1754.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1755.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1756.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1757.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1758.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1759.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1760.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1761.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1762.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1763.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1764.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1765.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1766.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1767.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1768.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1769.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1770.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1771.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1772.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1773.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1774.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1775.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1776.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1777.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1778.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1779.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1780.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1781.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1782.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1783.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1784.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1785.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1786.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1787.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1788.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1789.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1790.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1791.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1792.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1793.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1794.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1795.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	2 
1796.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1797.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1798.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1799.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
*1800.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 *
1801.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1802.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1803.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1804.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1805.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1806.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1807.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1808.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1809.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1810.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1811.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1812.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1813.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1814.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1815.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1816.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
1817.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1818.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1819.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1820.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1821.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1822.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1823.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1824.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1825.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	2 
1826.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1827.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1828.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1829.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1830.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1831.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1832.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1833.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1834.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1835.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1836.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1837.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1838.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1839.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1840.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1841.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1842.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1843.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1844.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1845.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1846.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1847.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1848.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1849.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1850.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1851.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1852.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1853.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1854.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1855.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1856.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1857.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1858.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1859.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1860.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1861.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1862.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1863.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1864.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1865.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1866.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1867.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1868.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1869.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1870.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1871.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.88 in Koblenz/D,	1 
1872.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1873.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1874.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1875.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1876.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1877.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1878.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1879.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1880.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1881.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1882.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1883.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1884.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1885.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1886.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1887.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1888.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1889.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1890.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1891.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1892.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1893.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1894.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1895.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1896.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1897.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1898.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1899.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
*1900.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 *
1901.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1902.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1903.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1904.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1905.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1906.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1907.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1908.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1909.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1910.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1911.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1912.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1913.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1914.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1915.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1916.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1917.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1918.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1919.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1920.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1921.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1922.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1923.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1924.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1925.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1926.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1927.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1928.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1929.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1930.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1931.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1932.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1933.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1934.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1935.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1936.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1937.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1938.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1939.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1940.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1941.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1942.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1943.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1944.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1945.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1946.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1947.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1948.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1949.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1950.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1951.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1952.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1953.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1954.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1955.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1956.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1957.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1958.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1959.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1960.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1961.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1962.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1963.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1964.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1965.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1966.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1967.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1968.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1969.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1970.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1971.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1972.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2250
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1775
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1734
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1722
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1684
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1578
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1397
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1119
10.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	1088

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4358
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4273
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2684
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2059
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1645
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1637
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1453
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1273


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Emil Müller (30 Juni 2017)

Juli-Voting, mit einigen zauberhaften Neulingen und schönen TV-Ladies, die in der Tabelle viel zu weit unten platziert sind:

1 Anne Wilmes **.**.**** in Attendorn
2 Christa Stipp **.**.1990 in Bingen
3 Christina Rann **.**.1982 in Hamburg
4 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer **.**.1973 in Mülheim
5 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6 Laura Ludwig
7 Susanne Schöne
8 Ina Dietz
9 Bella Lesnik
10 Anja Reschke
11 Stephanie Meißner
12 Laura Dünnwald

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2017)

Für Juli

1. Olivia Wilde


 


2. Jessica Chastain



3. Emma Stone



4. Emma Watson



5. Diane Kruger



6. Kate WInslet



7. Karlie Kloss



8. Kate Mara



9. Lily James



10. Barbara Palvin



10. Katie Holmes



10. Tina Fey


​


----------



## Afefan (1 Juli 2017)

1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Sasha Banks
5. Emma Watson
6. Susanne Tockan
7. Kristina Sterz
8. Marlene Lufen
9.Maren Hammerschmidt
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Rose Leslie
10. Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## brian69 (1 Juli 2017)

*Juli 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Katheryn Winnick*




 



*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Margot Robbie 6. Emilia Clarke*




 

 


*
7. Natalie Dormer 8. Emily Blunt 9. Isla Fisher *



 

 



*10. Kirsten Dunst 10. Lea Michele 10. Rosamund Pike *



 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (2 Juli 2017)

*07/17*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Ariana Grande
7. Shay Mitchell
8. Megan Fox
9. Jessica Alba
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Death Row (2 Juli 2017)

*01. Hayley "Ich bin wieder Single, weil ich mich von meinem Mann getrennt habe" Williams* 





02. LaFee
03. Janine Habeck
04. Franziska Benz
05. Kelly Rohrbach
06. Victoria Justice
07. Kristen Stewart
08. Cheyenne Pahde
09. Valentina Pahde
10. Katheryn Winnick


----------



## benedikt (2 Juli 2017)

Meine Juli Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Gintare Sudziute
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Ariane Sommer
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Iris Kavka
09. Gigi Hadid
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Hailey Baldwin
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Juli 2017)

*Juli 2017*​
*1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​*


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Camila Cabello
7. Olivia Holt
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Chloe Bennet
10. Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juli 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Kara del Toro
3. Joelina Drews
4. Demi Rose Mawby
5. Angela Karpova
6. Khloe Terae
7. Adrianne Curry
8. Abigail Clarke
9. Maria Hering
10.Nikki Cox


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Juli 2017)

*Juli - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Doreen Seidel


 

6. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Nina Dobrev


 

9. Natalie Dormer


 

10. Lisa Mayer


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Juli 2017)

*Juli Voting:*

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Laura Papendick 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Caroline Wozniacki 
06.) Angeligue Kerber 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Angela Finger-Erben 
09.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
10.) Sabine Lisicki 
10.) Katy Perry


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

01 Hailee Steinfeld 
02 Victoria Justice
03 Sabrina Carpenter
04 Selena Gomez 
05 Ariana Grande
06 Camila Cabello 
07 Taylor Swift
08 Miley Cyrus 
09 Kristen Stewart 
10 Emma Watson 
10 Lily Collins 
10 Cara Delevingne


----------



## kamy (3 Juli 2017)

*1. Nazan Eckes 
2. Helene Fischer 
3. Viviane Geppert 
4. Fernanda Brandao
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Asli Bayram
9. Arzu Bazman
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
10. Fatma Mittler Solak*


----------



## Quick Nick (4 Juli 2017)

Juli Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Magdalena Voigt
03. Victoria Justice
04. Veronika Klimovits
05. Alina Merkau
06. Mila Kunis
07. Michelle Borth
08. Helene Fischer 
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Grace Park
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## Cav (4 Juli 2017)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Alltime-Ranking: 
Céline Bethmann wird heute 19, ist also 1998 geboren. Und nicht 1988 wie im Ranking steht. :somuch:


----------



## tino2003 (4 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## tort3 (6 Juli 2017)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Janina Uhse
6. Angelina Heger
7. Ann Kathrin Brömmel
8. Joelina Drews
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## dabi (8 Juli 2017)

1. Sylvie Meis
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Megan Fox
4. Anna Kournikova
5. Jessica Biel
6. Audrina Patridge
7. Martina Hingis
8. Priyanka Chopra
9. Ana Ivanovic
10.Ádriana Lima


----------



## Anakin (8 Juli 2017)

_Juli Voting:_

#01. Victoria Klimovts 
#02. Victoria Justice 
#03. Jelena Jensen 
#04. Lena Gercke 
#05. Alina Merkau 
#06. Anissa Kate
#07. Georgia Jones 
#08. Isabel Edvardsson 
#09. Selena Gomez 
#10. Helene Fischer 
#10. Angela Finger-Erben 
#10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Ralf1972 (15 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Jennifer Knäble
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Judith Rakers
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Julia Koschitz
8.	Sylvie Meis
9.	Aylin Tezel
10.	Pinar Tanrikolu


----------



## congo64 (16 Juli 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (16 Juli 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.07.2017 20:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4397 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4310 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2722 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2259 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2069 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1798 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1748 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1737 
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1737 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1652 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1637 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1581 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1461 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1417 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1283 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1214 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1132 
22.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1099 
23.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1095 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1089 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	988 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	942 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	934 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	917 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	903 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	895 
32.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	887 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	879 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	809 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	791 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	768 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	766 
41.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	766 
42.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	735 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	732 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	723 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	715 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	711 
47.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
48.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	708 
49.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	703 
50.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	698 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	693 
52.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
55.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	618 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	616 
57.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	612 
58.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	610 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	609 
60.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	591 
61.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	585 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	576 
63.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	565 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	560 
66.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	558 
67.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	554 
68.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	554 
69.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	551 
70.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	542 
72.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	536 
73.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	534 
74.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
75.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	531 
76.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	527 
77.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	514 
78.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	513 
79.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
80.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	506 
81.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
82.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	487 
84.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
85.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
86.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
87.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
88.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
89.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	473 
90.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	471 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	471 
92.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	448 
93.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	446 
94.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	440 
95.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	434 
96.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	430 
98.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
99.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	425 
*100.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 *
101.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	412 
102.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
103.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
104.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	407 
105.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	406 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	406 
107.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
108.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
109.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	401 
110.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
111.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	398 
112.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
113.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 397 
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	396 
115.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	394 
116.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	392 
117.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
118.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
119.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	384 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	381 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	372 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	372 
124.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	370 
125.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
126.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	367 
127.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	361 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	356 
129.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	344 
130.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	342 
131.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	341 
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	340 
133.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	339 
134.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
135.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	337 
136.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
137.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
138.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	328 
139.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
140.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	324 
141.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
142.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	322 
144.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
145.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	312 
147.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	307 
148.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	305 
149.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
150.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	300 
152.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	299 
153.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	299 
154.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
155.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
156.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
157.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	293 
158.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
159.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
160.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	288 
161.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	286 
163.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
164.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
165.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	282 
166.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
167.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	277 
168.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
169.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
170.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	274 
171.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
172.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	271 
173.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
174.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	269 
176.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
177.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	268 
178.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
179.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
180.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
181.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
182.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	264 
183.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
184.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
185.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	257 
186.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
187.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
188.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	252 
190.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
191.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	248 
192.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
193.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
194.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	242 
195.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
196.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	235 
197.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	232 
198.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
199.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
*200.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	229 *
201.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	228 
202.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	228 
203.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	224 
204.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	223 
205.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
206.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	218 
207.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
208.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
209.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	217 
210.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	216 
211.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	215 
212.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	215 
213.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
214.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
215.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
216.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
217.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
218.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
219.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	211 
220.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	210 
221.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
222.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
223.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
224.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	207 
225.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	207 
226.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	207 
227.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
228.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
229.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
230.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
231.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	203 
232.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
233.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	199 
234.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
236.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
237.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
238.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
239.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	194 
240.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
241.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
242.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	193 
243.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	189 
244.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
245.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
246.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
247.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
248.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
249.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
250.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
251.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	182 
252.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	180 
253.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
254.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	180 
255.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
256.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	179 
257.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
258.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	179 
259.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
260.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
261.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
262.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	177 
263.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
264.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
265.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
266.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
267.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
268.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	174 
269.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	173 
270.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
271.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
272.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
273.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
274.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
275.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
276.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	170 
277.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	169 
278.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	168 
279.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
280.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
281.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
282.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
283.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
284.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
285.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	160 
286.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
287.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
288.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	158 
289.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
290.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
291.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	157 
292.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
293.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
294.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
295.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
296.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
297.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	151 
299.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
*300.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 *
301.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
302.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
303.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
304.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	146 
305.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	146 
306.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
307.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
308.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
309.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
310.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
311.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
312.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
313.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	141 
314.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	141 
315.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	140 
317.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
318.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
319.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
320.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	137 
321.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
322.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	135 
323.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
324.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	134 
325.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
326.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
327.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
328.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
329.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	129 
330.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
331.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
332.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
333.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
334.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
335.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
336.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	125 
337.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	125 
338.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
339.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
340.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
341.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	122 
342.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
343.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	121 
344.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
345.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	120 
346.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	119 
347.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
348.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
349.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
350.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
351.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
352.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
353.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
354.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	115 
355.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	114 
356.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	114 
357.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
358.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
359.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	113 
360.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	113 
361.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
362.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	112 
363.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
364.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
365.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	111 
366.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
367.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
368.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
369.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
370.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
371.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
372.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
373.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	107 
374.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
375.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
376.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
377.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
378.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	104 
379.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
380.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
381.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
382.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
383.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	103 
384.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	102 
385.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
386.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
387.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	100 
388.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
389.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
390.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	99 
391.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
392.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
393.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	98 
394.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
395.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	97 
396.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
397.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
398.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
399.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
*400.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 *
401.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
402.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
403.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
404.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	94 
405.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
406.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
407.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
408.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	93 
409.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
410.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
411.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
412.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
413.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
414.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
415.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
416.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	89 
417.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	89 
418.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
419.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
420.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
421.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	88 
422.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	88 
423.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	87 
424.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	87 
425.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	87 
426.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
427.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
428.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
429.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
430.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
431.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
432.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
433.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
434.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	84 
435.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
436.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
437.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
438.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
439.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
440.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
441.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
442.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
443.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
444.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
445.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	80 
446.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
447.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
448.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
449.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
450.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
451.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
452.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
453.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	77 
454.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	77 
455.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	76 
456.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
457.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
458.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
459.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
460.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	76 
461.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
462.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
463.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	75 
464.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	74 
465.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
466.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	74 
467.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
468.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	74 
469.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
470.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
471.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
472.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
473.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
474.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
475.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
476.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
477.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	70 
478.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
479.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
480.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
481.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
482.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
483.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
484.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
485.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
486.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	68 
487.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	68 
488.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
489.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
490.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
491.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
492.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
493.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
494.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
495.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
496.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
497.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
498.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
499.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
*500.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 *
501.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	63 
502.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
503.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
504.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
505.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	62 
506.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	61 
507.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	61 
508.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
509.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
510.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	60 
511.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
512.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
513.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
514.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
515.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
516.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
517.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
518.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
519.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
520.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
521.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
522.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
523.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	58 
524.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
525.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
526.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	57 
527.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	57 
528.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
529.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
530.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
531.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
532.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
533.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
534.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
535.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
536.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
537.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	55 
538.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
539.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
540.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
541.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
542.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	53 
543.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
544.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
545.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
546.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
547.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
548.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
549.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
550.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
551.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
552.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
553.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
554.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
555.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
556.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
557.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
558.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
559.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
560.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
561.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
562.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	50 
563.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
564.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
565.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
566.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
567.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	49 
568.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
569.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
570.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
571.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
572.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	48 
573.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
574.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	48 
575.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
576.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
577.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
578.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
579.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
580.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
581.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
582.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
583.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
584.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	46 
585.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
586.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
587.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
588.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
589.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	45 
590.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
591.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
592.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
593.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
594.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
595.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
596.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA, 44 
597.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
598.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
599.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
*600.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 *
601.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
602.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
603.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
604.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
605.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
606.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	43 
607.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
608.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
609.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
610.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
611.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
612.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	42 
613.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	41 
614.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
615.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	41 
616.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
617.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
618.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
619.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	40 
620.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
621.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
622.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
623.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
624.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
625.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	39 
626.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
627.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
628.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
629.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
630.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
631.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
632.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
633.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
634.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	38 
635.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
636.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
637.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
638.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
639.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
640.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
641.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
642.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
643.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
644.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
645.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
646.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
647.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
648.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
649.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
650.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
651.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
652.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	36 
653.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
654.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
655.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
656.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
657.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
658.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
659.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	36 
660.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
661.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
662.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
663.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
664.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
665.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
666.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
667.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
668.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
669.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
670.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
671.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
672.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	34 
673.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
674.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
675.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
676.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
677.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
678.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
679.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
680.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
681.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
682.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
683.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
684.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
685.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
686.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
687.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
688.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
689.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
690.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
691.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
692.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
693.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	32 
694.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
695.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
696.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
697.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
698.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
699.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	31 
*700.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	31 *
701.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	31 
702.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
703.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
704.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
705.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
706.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
707.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
708.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	30 
709.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
710.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
711.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
712.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
713.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
714.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
715.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	30 
716.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
717.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	30 
718.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
719.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
720.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
721.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
722.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
723.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
724.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	29 
725.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
726.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
727.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
728.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
729.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
730.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
731.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
732.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
733.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
734.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
735.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
736.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	29 
737.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
738.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
739.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
740.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
741.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
742.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
743.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
744.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
745.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
746.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
747.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
748.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
749.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
750.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
751.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
752.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
753.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
754.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
755.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
756.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
757.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
758.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
759.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
760.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
761.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
762.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
763.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
764.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
765.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
766.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
767.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
768.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
769.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	26 
770.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
771.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
772.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
773.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
774.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
775.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
776.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
777.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
778.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
779.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
780.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
781.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
782.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
783.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
784.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
785.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
786.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
787.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
788.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
789.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
790.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
791.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
792.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
793.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
794.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
795.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	23 
796.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
797.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
798.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
799.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
*800.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 *
801.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
802.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
803.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
804.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
805.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
806.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
807.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
808.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
809.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
810.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
811.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	22 
812.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
813.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
814.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
815.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	22 
816.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
817.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
818.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
819.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
820.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
821.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
822.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
823.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
824.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
825.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
826.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
827.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
828.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
829.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
830.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
831.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
832.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
833.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
834.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
835.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
836.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
837.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
838.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
839.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
840.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
841.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
842.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
843.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
844.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
845.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
846.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
847.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
848.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
849.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
850.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
851.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
852.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
853.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
854.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
855.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
856.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
857.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
858.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
859.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	20 
860.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
861.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
862.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	20 
863.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
864.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
865.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
866.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
867.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
868.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
869.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
870.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
871.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
872.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
873.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
874.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
875.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	19 
876.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
877.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
878.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
879.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
880.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
881.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
882.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
883.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
884.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
885.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
886.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
887.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
888.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
889.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
890.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
891.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
892.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
893.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
894.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
895.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
896.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
897.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
898.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
899.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
*900.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 *
901.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
902.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
903.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
904.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	18 
905.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
906.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
907.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
908.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
909.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
910.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
911.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
912.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
913.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
914.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
915.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
916.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
917.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
918.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
919.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
920.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
921.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
922.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
923.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	17 
924.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
925.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
926.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
927.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
928.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
929.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
930.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
931.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
932.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
933.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
934.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
935.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
936.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
937.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
938.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
939.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	16 
940.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
941.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
942.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	16 
943.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
944.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
945.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
946.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
947.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
948.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
949.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
950.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
951.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
952.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
953.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
954.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
955.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
956.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
957.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
958.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
959.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
960.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
961.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
962.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
963.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
964.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
965.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
966.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
967.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
968.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
969.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	15 
970.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
971.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
972.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
973.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
974.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
975.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
976.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
977.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
978.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
979.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
980.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
981.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
982.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
983.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	15 
984.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
985.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
986.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
987.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	15 
988.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
989.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	15 
990.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
991.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
992.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
993.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
994.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
995.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
996.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
997.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
998.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
999.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
*1000.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	14 *
1001.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1002.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1003.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1004.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1005.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1006.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1007.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1008.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1009.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1010.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1011.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	14 
1012.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1013.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1014.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1015.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1016.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1017.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1018.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1019.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1020.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1021.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1022.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1023.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1024.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	13 
1025.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1026.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1027.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1028.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1029.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1030.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1031.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1032.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1033.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1034.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1035.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1036.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1037.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1038.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1039.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1040.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1041.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1042.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1043.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	13 
1044.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1045.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1046.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1047.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1048.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1049.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1050.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1051.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1052.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1053.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	12 
1054.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1055.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1056.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1057.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1058.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1059.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1060.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1061.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1062.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1063.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1064.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1065.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1066.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1067.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1068.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1069.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1070.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1071.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1072.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1073.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1074.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1075.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1076.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1077.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1078.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1079.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1080.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1081.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1082.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1083.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1084.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1085.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1086.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1087.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1088.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	11 
1089.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1090.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1091.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1092.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1093.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1094.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1095.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1096.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1097.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1098.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1099.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
*1100.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 *
1101.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1102.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1103.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	11 
1104.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1105.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1106.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1107.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1108.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1109.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1110.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1111.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1112.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1113.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1114.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1115.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1116.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1117.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1118.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1119.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1120.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1121.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1122.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1123.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1124.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1125.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	10 
1126.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1127.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1128.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1129.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1130.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	10 
1131.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1132.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1133.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1134.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1135.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1136.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1137.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1138.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1139.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1140.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1141.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1142.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1143.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1144.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1145.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1146.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1147.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1148.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1149.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1150.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1151.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1152.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1153.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1154.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1155.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1156.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1157.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1158.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1159.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1160.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1161.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1162.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1163.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1164.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1165.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1166.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1167.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1168.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1169.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1170.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1171.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1172.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1173.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1174.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1175.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1176.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1177.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	10 
1178.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1179.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1180.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1181.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1182.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1183.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1184.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1185.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1186.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A, 10 
1187.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1188.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1189.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1190.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1191.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1192.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1193.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1194.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1195.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1196.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1197.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1198.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1199.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
*1200.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 *
1201.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1202.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1203.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1204.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1205.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	9 
1206.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1207.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1208.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1209.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1210.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1211.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1212.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1213.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1214.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1215.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1216.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1217.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1218.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1219.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1220.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1221.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1222.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1223.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1224.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1225.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1226.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1227.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1228.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1229.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1230.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1231.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1232.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1233.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1234.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1235.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1236.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1237.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1238.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1239.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1240.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1241.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1242.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1243.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1244.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1245.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1246.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1247.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1248.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1249.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1250.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1251.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1252.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1253.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1254.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1255.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1256.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1257.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1258.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1259.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1260.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1261.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1262.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1263.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1264.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1265.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1266.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1267.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1268.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1269.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1270.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1271.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1272.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1273.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1274.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1275.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1276.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1277.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1278.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1279.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1280.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1281.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1282.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1283.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1284.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1285.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1286.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1287.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1288.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1289.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1290.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1291.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1292.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1293.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1294.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1295.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1296.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1297.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1298.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1299.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
*1300.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 *
1301.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1302.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1303.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1304.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1305.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1306.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1307.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1308.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1309.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1310.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1311.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1312.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1313.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1314.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1315.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1316.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1317.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1318.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1319.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1320.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1321.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1322.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1323.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1324.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1325.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1326.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1327.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1328.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1329.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1330.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1331.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1332.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1333.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1334.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1335.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1336.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1337.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1338.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1339.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1340.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1341.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1342.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1343.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1344.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1345.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1346.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1347.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1348.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1349.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1350.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1351.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1352.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1353.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1354.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1355.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1356.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1357.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1358.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1359.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1360.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1361.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1362.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1363.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1364.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1365.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1366.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1367.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1368.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1369.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1370.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1371.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1372.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1373.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1374.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1375.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1376.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1377.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1378.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1379.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1380.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1381.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1382.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1383.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1384.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1385.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1386.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1387.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1388.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1389.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1390.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1391.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1392.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	7 
1393.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1394.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1395.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1396.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1397.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1398.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1399.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
*1400.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 *
1401.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1402.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1403.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1404.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1405.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1406.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1407.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1408.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1409.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1410.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1411.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1412.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1413.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1414.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1415.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1416.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1417.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1418.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1419.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1420.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1421.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1422.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1423.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1424.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1425.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1426.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1427.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1428.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1429.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1430.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1431.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1432.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	6 
1433.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1434.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1435.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1436.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1437.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	6 
1438.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	6 
1439.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1440.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1441.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1442.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1443.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1444.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1445.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1446.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1447.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1448.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1449.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1450.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1451.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1452.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1453.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1454.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1455.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1456.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1457.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1458.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1459.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1460.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1461.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1462.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1463.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1464.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1465.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1466.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1467.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1468.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1469.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1470.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1471.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1472.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1473.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1474.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1475.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1476.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1477.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1478.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1479.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1480.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1481.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1482.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1483.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1484.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1485.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1486.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1487.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1488.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1489.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1490.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1491.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1492.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1493.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1494.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1495.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1496.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1497.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1498.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1499.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
*1500.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 *
1501.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1502.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1503.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1504.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	5 
1505.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1506.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1507.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1508.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1509.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1510.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1511.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1512.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1513.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1514.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1515.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1516.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1517.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1518.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1519.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1520.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1521.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1522.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1523.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1524.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL, 5 
1525.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1526.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1527.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	5 
1528.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1529.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1530.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1531.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1532.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1533.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1534.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1535.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1536.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1537.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1538.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1539.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1540.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1541.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1542.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1543.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1544.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1545.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1546.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1547.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1548.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1549.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1550.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1551.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1552.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1553.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1554.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1555.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1556.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1557.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1558.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1559.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1560.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1561.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1562.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1563.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1564.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1565.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1566.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1567.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1568.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1569.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1570.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1571.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1572.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1573.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1574.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1575.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1576.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1577.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1578.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1579.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1580.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1581.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1582.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1583.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1584.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1585.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1586.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1587.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1588.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1589.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1590.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1591.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1592.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	4 
1593.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1594.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1595.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1596.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1597.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1598.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1599.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
*1600.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 *
1601.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1602.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1603.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1604.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1605.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1606.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1607.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1608.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1609.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1610.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1611.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1612.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1613.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1614.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1615.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1616.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1617.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1618.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1619.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1620.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1621.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1622.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1623.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1624.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1625.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1626.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1627.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1628.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1629.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1630.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1631.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1632.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1633.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1634.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1635.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1636.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1637.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1638.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1639.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1640.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1641.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1642.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1643.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1644.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1645.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1646.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1647.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1648.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1649.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1650.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1651.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1652.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1653.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1654.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1655.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1656.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1657.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1658.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1659.	Rachida Dati,	F, 27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1660.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1661.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	4 
1662.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1663.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1664.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1665.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1666.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1667.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1668.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1669.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1670.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1671.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1672.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1673.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1674.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1675.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1676.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1677.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1678.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1679.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1680.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1681.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1682.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1683.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1684.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1685.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1686.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1687.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1688.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1689.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1690.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1691.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1692.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1693.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1694.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1695.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1696.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1697.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1698.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1699.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
*1700.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 *
1701.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1702.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1703.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1704.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1705.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1706.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1707.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1708.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1709.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1710.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1711.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1712.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1713.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1714.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1715.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1716.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1717.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1718.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1719.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1720.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1721.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1722.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1723.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1724.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1725.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1726.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1727.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1728.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1729.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1730.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	3 
1731.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1732.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1733.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1734.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1735.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1736.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1737.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1738.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1739.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1740.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1741.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1742.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1743.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1744.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1745.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1746.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1747.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1748.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1749.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1750.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1751.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1752.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1753.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1754.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1755.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1756.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1757.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1758.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1759.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1760.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1761.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1762.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1763.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1764.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1765.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1766.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1767.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1768.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1769.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1770.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1771.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1772.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1773.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1774.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1775.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1776.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1777.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1778.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1779.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1780.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1781.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1782.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1783.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1784.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1785.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1786.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1787.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1788.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1789.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1790.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1791.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1792.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1793.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1794.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1795.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1796.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1797.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1798.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1799.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
*1800.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 *
1801.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1802.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1803.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	2 
1804.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1805.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1806.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1807.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1808.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1809.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1810.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1811.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1812.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1813.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1814.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1815.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1816.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1817.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1818.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1819.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1820.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1821.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1822.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1823.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1824.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1825.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1826.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1827.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1828.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1829.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1830.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1831.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1832.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1833.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1834.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1835.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1836.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1837.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1838.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1839.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1840.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1841.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1842.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1843.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1844.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1845.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1846.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1847.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1848.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1849.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1850.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1851.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1852.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1853.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1854.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1855.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1856.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1857.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1858.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1859.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1860.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1861.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1862.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1863.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1864.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1865.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1866.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1867.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1868.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1869.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1870.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1871.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1872.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1873.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1874.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1875.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1876.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1877.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	1 
1878.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1879.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1880.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1881.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1882.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1883.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1884.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1885.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1886.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1887.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1888.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1889.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1890.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1891.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1892.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	1 
1893.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1894.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1895.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1896.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1897.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1898.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1899.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
*1900.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 *
1901.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1902.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1903.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1904.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1905.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1906.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1907.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1908.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1909.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1910.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1911.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1912.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1913.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1914.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1915.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1916.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1917.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1918.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1919.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1920.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1921.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1922.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1923.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1924.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1925.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1926.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1927.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1928.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1929.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1930.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1931.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1932.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1933.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1934.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1935.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1936.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1937.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1938.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1939.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1940.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1941.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1942.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1943.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1944.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1945.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1946.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1947.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1948.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1949.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1950.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1951.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1952.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1953.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1954.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1955.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1956.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1957.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1958.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1959.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1960.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1961.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1962.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1963.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1964.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1965.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1966.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1967.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1968.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1969.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1970.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1971.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1972.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1973.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1974.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1975.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1976.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1977.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1978.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1979.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2259
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1798
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1748
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1737
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1737
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1581
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1417
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1132
10.	Taylor Swift	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1099

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4397
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4310
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2722
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2069
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1652
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1637
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1461
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1283


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Juli 2017)

mein Juli-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Susan Link
5.) Ana Plasencia
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Angela Braun und Melanie Bergner
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Anouschka Horn


----------



## ch2004 (17 Juli 2017)

* Juli 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Don Sven (21 Juli 2017)

1. Andrea Jürgens



. 

2. Lena Stiffel





3.Lena Gercke






4. Katharina Boger






5. Jessica Ginkel






6. Iris Mareike Steen






7. Dorothee Bär






8. Julia Klöckner





9. Svenja Jung






10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## tvgirlslover (22 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Kate Middleton
4. Andrea Kiewel
5. Ilka Eßmüller
6. Linda Zervakis
7. Anne Gesthuysen
8. Martina Hingis
9. Nina Bott
10. Sandra Maischberger


----------



## Freibier (22 Juli 2017)

1.*Britney Spears* 



2.Rihanna	



3.Jennifer Lopez



4. Shakira
5. Angelina Jolie
6. Beyonce
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Elisabeth Seitz
9. Iggy azalea
10. Mariah Carey / Emma Watson


----------



## RockingSheep (24 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Walt (24 Juli 2017)

Walt's Voting im Juli 2017:

1. Nora Koppen







2. Lena Gercke






3. Jeanette Biedermann






4. Caro Daur






5. Juliane Seyfarth





6. Valentina Pahde






7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Nadine Menz





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Britt Hagedorn




__________________


----------



## StefanKa (27 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Scarlett Johannsson






4. Jessica Alba






5. Tatjana Kästel






6. Melanie Kogler






7. Sophie Marceau






8. Luise von Finckh






9. Carina Dengler







10. Rosanna Rocci


----------



## Devilfish (27 Juli 2017)

Juli

*1. Avril Lavigne giverose*


 

2. Demi Lovato


 

3. Miley Cyrus


 

4. Ariana Grande


 

5. Hayley Williams


 

6. Selena Gomez


 

7. Vanessa Hudgens


 

8. Ashley Tisdale


 

9. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

10. Chloe Grace Moretz
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10 Victoria Justice


 

 

​


----------



## ManuN (29 Juli 2017)

Juli 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Rebecca Mir	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Susi Brandt	
10. Sandra Kuhn	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## taurus79 (29 Juli 2017)

1. Laura Wontorra
2. Ruth Hoffmann
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Annett Möller
6. Nele Schenker
7. Anna Kraft
8. Wolke Hegenbarth
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Kay-Sölve Richter


----------



## Cav (30 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

1. Alicia Vikander
2. Jordana Brewster
3. Elodie Yung
4. Sara Sampaio
5. Lena Gercke
6. Victoria Justice
7. Alexandra Maquet (Alma)
8. Lucy Mecklenburgh
9. Elizabeth Hurley
10. Jessica Stroup
10. Céline Bethmann
10. Izabel Goulart


----------



## pofgo (30 Juli 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## NEF (30 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017

1. Nazan Eckes 
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Jessica Alba
4. Jordana Brewster
5. Arianna Grande
6. Kelli Berglund
7. Megan Fox
8. Mila Kunis
9. Sara Sampaio
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2017)

Nix geändert, liegt wohl am Sommerloch 

*01. Sarah Gadon*





*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*



 

*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Christa Théret* 



 

*10. Lily James*



 

*10. Lili Reinhart*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## maggi77 (31 Juli 2017)

Für August

1. Ramona Drews
2. Kara del Toro
3. Demi Rose Mawby
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Katie Kern (Playboy)
7. Maria Hering
8. Cathy Lugner
9. Charlie Riina
10.Mariah Carey


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2017)

Juli 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Joanna Krupa
Alessandra Ambrosio
Dove Cameron
Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.07.2017 22:10*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4435 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4343 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2729 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2259 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2071 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1799 
7.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1752 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1748 
9.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1744 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1666 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1652 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1597 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1467 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1417 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1293 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1214 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1132 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1104 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1099 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1089 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1007 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	984 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	951 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	937 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	917 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	903 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	899 
32.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	891 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	887 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	823 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	791 
39.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	774 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	772 
41.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	766 
42.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	735 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	732 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	723 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	715 
46.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	712 
47.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	711 
48.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
49.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	707 
50.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	698 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	693 
52.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	620 
56.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	620 
57.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	619 
58.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	618 
59.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	616 
60.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	599 
61.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	586 
63.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
64.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	565 
65.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	560 
66.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	560 
67.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	558 
68.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	554 
69.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	552 
70.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	542 
72.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	541 
73.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	540 
74.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	536 
75.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
76.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	528 
77.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	524 
78.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	516 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	515 
80.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
81.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
82.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	487 
84.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
85.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	485 
86.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
87.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
88.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	475 
89.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
90.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	471 
92.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	455 
93.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	446 
94.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	443 
95.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	441 
96.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	437 
97.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
98.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
99.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	425 
*100.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	424 *
101.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	412 
102.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	410 
103.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
104.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
105.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	407 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	406 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	406 
108.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	405 
109.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 405 
110.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
111.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
112.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	401 
113.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	399 
115.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
116.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	394 
117.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
118.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
119.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
120.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	384 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	381 
122.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	379 
123.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	372 
124.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	372 
125.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	368 
126.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
127.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	367 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	362 
129.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	346 
130.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	346 
131.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	345 
132.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	345 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	342 
134.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	339 
135.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
136.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
137.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
138.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	328 
139.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	325 
141.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	324 
142.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
143.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
144.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
145.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
146.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	315 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	312 
148.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	308 
149.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	307 
150.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	307 
151.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
152.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	300 
154.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
155.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	297 
156.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
157.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	293 
158.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	290 
159.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
160.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
161.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	288 
162.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	286 
164.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
165.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
166.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	283 
167.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	280 
168.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
169.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
170.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
171.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	274 
172.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
173.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	271 
174.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
175.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	270 
176.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	269 
178.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
179.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
180.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
181.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
182.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
183.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
184.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
185.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	257 
186.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
187.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
188.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
189.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	252 
190.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
191.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	249 
192.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
193.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
194.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	244 
195.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	242 
196.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	236 
197.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
198.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	235 
199.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	233 
*200.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	232 *
201.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
202.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	231 
203.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
204.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	228 
205.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	224 
206.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
207.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	218 
208.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
209.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
210.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	216 
211.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	216 
212.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	215 
213.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	215 
214.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
215.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
216.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
217.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
218.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
219.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
220.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	212 
221.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	211 
222.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	211 
223.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	210 
224.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
225.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
226.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
227.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
228.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
229.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
230.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
231.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	204 
232.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	203 
233.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	202 
234.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
235.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	198 
236.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
238.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	195 
239.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
240.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	194 
241.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
242.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
243.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	189 
244.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
245.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	188 
246.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
247.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
248.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
249.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
250.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
251.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
252.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	182 
253.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	181 
254.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	180 
255.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
256.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	180 
257.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
258.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	179 
259.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
260.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
261.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
262.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	177 
263.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
264.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
265.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
266.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
267.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
268.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
269.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	174 
270.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
271.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
272.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
273.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
274.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
275.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
276.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	170 
277.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	169 
278.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	169 
279.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
280.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
281.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
282.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
283.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
284.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
285.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	160 
286.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
287.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	158 
288.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
289.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	158 
290.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
291.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
292.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
293.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
294.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	154 
295.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	153 
296.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
297.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	151 
298.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
299.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
*300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	151 *
301.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
303.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
304.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
305.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
306.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	146 
307.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	146 
308.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
309.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
310.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
311.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
312.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	143 
313.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	143 
314.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
315.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	141 
317.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
318.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
319.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
320.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
321.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
322.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	136 
323.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	135 
324.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
325.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	132 
326.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
327.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
328.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
329.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
330.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	129 
331.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
332.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
333.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
334.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
335.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
336.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
337.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	126 
338.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	124 
339.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
340.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	123 
341.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
342.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
343.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
344.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	121 
345.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	121 
346.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
347.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
348.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	120 
349.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
350.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
351.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
352.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
353.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
354.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
355.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	116 
356.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
357.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	115 
358.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	115 
359.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
360.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
361.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	113 
362.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
363.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	112 
364.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
365.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
366.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
367.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
368.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
369.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
370.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
371.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	108 
372.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
373.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
374.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	107 
375.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
376.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
377.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
378.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
379.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	104 
380.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	104 
381.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
382.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
383.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
384.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
385.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	102 
386.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
387.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
388.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	100 
389.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
390.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
391.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	99 
392.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
393.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
394.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	98 
395.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
396.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
397.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
398.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
399.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
*400.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 *
401.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
402.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
403.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
404.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	94 
405.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
406.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
407.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
408.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	93 
409.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
410.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
411.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
412.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
413.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	90 
414.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
415.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
416.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
417.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	90 
418.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	89 
419.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	89 
420.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	89 
421.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
422.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
423.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
424.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	88 
425.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	88 
426.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	87 
427.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	87 
428.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
429.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
430.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
431.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
432.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
433.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
434.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	85 
435.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
436.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
437.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
438.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
439.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
440.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
441.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
442.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
443.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	81 
444.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
445.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
446.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
447.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
448.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	80 
449.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
450.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
451.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
452.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
453.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	78 
454.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
455.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
456.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
457.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	77 
458.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	76 
459.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
460.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
461.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
462.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
463.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
464.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
465.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
466.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	74 
467.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
468.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	74 
469.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	74 
470.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
471.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
472.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
473.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
474.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
475.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
476.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
477.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
478.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	70 
479.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
480.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
481.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
482.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
483.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
484.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
485.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	69 
486.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
487.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
488.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	68 
489.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
490.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
491.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	66 
492.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
493.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
494.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
495.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
496.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	64 
497.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	64 
498.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
499.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
*500.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 *
501.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
502.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
503.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
504.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
505.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	63 
506.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
507.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
508.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
509.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	61 
510.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	61 
511.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
512.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
513.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
514.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
515.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	60 
516.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
517.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
518.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
519.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
520.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
521.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
522.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
523.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
524.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
525.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
526.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
527.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
528.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	57 
529.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
530.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
531.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
532.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	56 
533.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
534.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
535.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
536.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
537.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
538.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
539.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
540.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
541.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
542.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
543.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
544.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
545.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
546.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
547.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
548.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
549.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
550.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
551.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
552.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
553.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	52 
554.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	52 
555.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
556.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
557.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
558.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
559.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
560.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
561.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
562.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
563.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
564.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
565.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
566.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
567.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	50 
568.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
569.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	49 
570.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
571.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
572.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
573.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
574.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	48 
575.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
576.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	48 
577.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
578.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
579.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
580.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
581.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
582.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
583.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
584.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
585.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
586.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	46 
587.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
588.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
589.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
590.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
591.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
592.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
593.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
594.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
595.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
596.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
597.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
598.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
599.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
*600.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 *
601.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
602.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
603.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
604.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
605.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
606.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
607.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
608.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
609.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
610.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
611.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
612.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	42 
613.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	41 
614.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
615.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	41 
616.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
617.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	40 
618.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
619.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
620.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	40 
621.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
622.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
623.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
624.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
625.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
626.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	39 
627.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
628.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
629.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
630.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
631.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	39 
632.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
633.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
634.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
635.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
636.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	38 
637.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
638.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
639.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
640.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
641.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
642.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
643.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
644.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
645.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
646.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
647.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
648.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
649.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
650.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
651.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
652.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	37 
653.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
654.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
655.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
656.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
657.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
658.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
659.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
660.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
661.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
662.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
663.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
664.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
665.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
666.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
667.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
668.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
669.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
670.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
671.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	34 
672.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
673.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
674.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
675.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	34 
676.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
677.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
678.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
679.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
680.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
681.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
682.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	33 
683.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
684.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	33 
685.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
686.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	33 
687.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
688.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
689.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
690.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
691.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
692.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
693.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
694.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
695.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
696.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
697.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
698.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
699.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
*700.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 *
701.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
702.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
703.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
704.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
705.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
706.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
707.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
708.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
709.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	30 
710.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
711.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
712.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
713.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	30 
714.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
715.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
716.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
717.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
718.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	30 
719.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
720.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
721.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	29 
722.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
723.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
724.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
725.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
726.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	29 
727.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
728.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
729.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
730.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	29 
731.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
732.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
733.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
734.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
735.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
736.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
737.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
738.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29	 
739.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	29 
740.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
741.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
742.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
743.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
744.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
745.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
746.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
747.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
748.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
749.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
750.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
751.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
752.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	27 
753.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
754.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
755.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
756.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
757.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
758.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
759.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
760.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
761.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
762.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
763.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
764.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
765.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
766.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
767.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
768.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
769.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
770.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
771.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
772.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
773.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	26 
774.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
775.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
776.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
777.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
778.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
779.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
780.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
781.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
782.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
783.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
784.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
785.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
786.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
787.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
788.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
789.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
790.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	24 
791.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
792.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
793.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
794.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
795.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
796.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
797.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
798.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
799.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
*800.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 *
801.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
802.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	23 
803.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
804.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
805.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
806.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
807.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
808.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
809.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
810.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
811.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
812.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
813.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
814.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
815.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	22 
816.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
817.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
818.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
819.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
820.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
821.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
822.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
823.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
824.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
825.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
826.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
827.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
828.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
829.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
830.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
831.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
832.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
833.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
834.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
835.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
836.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
837.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
838.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
839.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
840.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
841.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
842.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
843.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
844.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
845.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
846.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
847.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
848.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
849.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
850.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
851.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
852.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
853.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
854.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
855.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
856.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
857.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
858.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
859.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
860.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
861.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
862.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	20 
863.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
864.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
865.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
866.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
867.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
868.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
869.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
870.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
871.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
872.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
873.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
874.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
875.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
876.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
877.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
878.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
879.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
880.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
881.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
882.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
883.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
884.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
885.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
886.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
887.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
888.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
889.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
890.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
891.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
892.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
893.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
894.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
895.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
896.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
897.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
898.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
899.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
*900.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 *
901.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
902.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
903.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
904.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
905.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
906.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
907.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
908.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
909.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
910.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
911.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
912.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
913.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
914.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
915.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
916.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
917.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	17 
918.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
919.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	17 
920.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
921.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
922.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
923.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
924.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
925.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
926.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
927.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	17 
928.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
929.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
930.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
931.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
932.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
933.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	17 
934.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
935.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
936.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
937.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
938.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
939.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
940.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
941.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
942.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
943.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	16 
944.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
945.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
946.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
947.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
948.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	16 
949.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
950.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
951.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
952.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
953.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
954.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
955.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
956.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
957.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
958.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
959.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
960.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
961.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
962.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
963.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
964.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
965.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
966.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
967.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
968.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
969.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
970.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
971.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
972.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
973.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
974.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
975.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
976.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
977.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
978.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
979.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
980.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
981.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
982.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
983.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
984.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
985.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
986.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
987.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
988.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
989.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
990.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
991.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	15 
992.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
993.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
994.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	14 
995.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
996.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
997.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
998.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
999.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
*1000.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 *
1001.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1002.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1003.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1004.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	14 
1005.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1006.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1007.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1008.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1009.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1010.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1011.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1012.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1013.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1014.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1015.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	14 
1016.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1017.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1018.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1019.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1020.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1021.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1022.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1023.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1024.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1025.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1026.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1027.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1028.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1029.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1030.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1031.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1032.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1033.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1034.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1035.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1036.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1037.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1038.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1039.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1040.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1041.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1042.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1043.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1044.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1045.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1046.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1047.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1048.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1049.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1050.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1051.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1052.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1053.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1054.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1055.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1056.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1057.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1058.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	12 
1059.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1060.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1061.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1062.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1063.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1064.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1065.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1066.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1067.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1068.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1069.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1070.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1071.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1072.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1073.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1074.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1075.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	12 
1076.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1077.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1078.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1079.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1080.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1081.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1082.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1083.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1084.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1085.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1086.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1087.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1088.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1089.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1090.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1091.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1092.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1093.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1094.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1095.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1096.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1097.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1098.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	11 
1099.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
*1100.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 *
1101.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1102.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1103.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1104.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1105.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1106.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1107.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1108.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1109.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1110.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1111.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1112.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1113.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1114.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1115.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1116.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1117.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1118.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1119.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1120.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1121.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	11 
1122.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1123.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1124.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1125.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1126.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1127.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1128.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1129.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1130.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1131.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1132.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1133.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	10 
1134.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1135.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1136.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1137.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1138.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1139.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1140.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1141.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1142.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1143.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1144.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1145.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1146.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1147.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1148.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1149.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1150.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1151.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1152.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1153.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1154.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1155.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1156.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1157.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1158.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1159.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1160.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1161.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1162.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1163.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1164.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1165.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1166.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1167.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1168.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1169.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1170.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1171.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1172.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1173.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1174.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1175.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1176.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1177.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1178.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1179.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1180.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1181.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1182.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1183.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1184.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1185.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1186.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1187.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1188.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1189.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1190.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1191.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1192.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1193.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1194.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1195.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1196.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1197.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1198.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1199.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
*1200.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 *
1201.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1202.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1203.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1204.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1205.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1206.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1207.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	9 
1208.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1209.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1210.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1211.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1212.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1213.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1214.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1215.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1216.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1217.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1218.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1219.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1220.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1221.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1222.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1223.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1224.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1225.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1226.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1227.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1228.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1229.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1230.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1231.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1232.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1233.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1234.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1235.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1236.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1237.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1238.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1239.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1240.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1241.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1242.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1243.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1244.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1245.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1246.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1247.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1248.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1249.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1250.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1251.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1252.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1253.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1254.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1255.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1256.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1257.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1258.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1259.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1260.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1261.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1262.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1263.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1264.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1265.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1266.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1267.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1268.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1269.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1270.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1271.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1272.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1273.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1274.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1275.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1276.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1277.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1278.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1279.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1280.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1281.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1282.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1283.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1284.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1285.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1286.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1287.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1288.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1289.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1290.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1291.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1292.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1293.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1294.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	8 
1295.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1296.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1297.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1298.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1299.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
*1300.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 *
1301.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1302.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1303.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1304.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1305.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1306.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1307.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1308.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1309.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1310.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1311.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1312.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1313.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1314.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1315.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1316.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1317.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1318.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1319.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1320.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1321.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1322.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1323.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1324.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1325.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1326.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1327.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1328.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1329.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1330.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1331.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1332.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1333.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1334.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1335.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1336.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1337.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1338.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1339.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1340.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1341.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1342.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1343.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1344.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1345.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1346.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1347.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1348.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1349.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1350.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1351.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1352.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1353.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1354.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1355.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1356.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1357.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1358.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1359.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1360.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1361.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1362.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1363.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	7 
1364.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1365.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1366.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1367.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1368.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1369.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1370.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1371.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1372.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1373.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1374.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1375.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1376.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1377.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1378.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1379.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1380.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1381.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1382.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1383.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1384.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1385.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1386.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1387.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1388.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1389.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1390.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1391.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1392.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1393.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1394.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1395.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1396.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1397.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	7 
1398.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1399.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
*1400.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 *
1401.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1402.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1403.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1404.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1405.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1406.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1407.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1408.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1409.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1410.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1411.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1412.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1413.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1414.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1415.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1416.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1417.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1418.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1419.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1420.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1421.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1422.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1423.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1424.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1425.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1426.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1427.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1428.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1429.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1430.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1431.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1432.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1433.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1434.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1435.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1436.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1437.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	6 
1438.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1439.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1440.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1441.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1442.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	6 
1443.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1444.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1445.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1446.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1447.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1448.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1449.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1450.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1451.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1452.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1453.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1454.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1455.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1456.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1457.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1458.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1459.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1460.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1461.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1462.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1463.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1464.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1465.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1466.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1467.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1468.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1469.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1470.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1471.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1472.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1473.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1474.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1475.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1476.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1477.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1478.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1479.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1480.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1481.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1482.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1483.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1484.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1485.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1486.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1487.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1488.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1489.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1490.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1491.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1492.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1493.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1494.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1495.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1496.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1497.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1498.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1499.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
*1500.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 *
1501.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1502.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1503.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1504.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1505.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1506.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1507.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1508.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1509.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	5 
1510.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1511.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1512.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1513.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1514.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1515.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1516.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1517.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1518.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1519.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1520.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1521.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1522.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1523.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1524.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1525.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1526.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1527.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1528.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1529.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1530.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1531.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1532.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1533.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1534.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1535.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1536.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1537.	Katie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	5 
1538.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1539.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1540.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1541.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1542.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1543.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1544.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1545.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1546.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1547.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1548.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1549.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1550.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1551.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1552.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1553.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1554.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1555.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1556.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1557.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1558.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1559.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1560.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1561.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1562.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1563.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1564.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1565.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1566.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1567.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1568.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1569.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1570.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1571.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	5 
1572.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1573.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1574.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1575.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1576.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1577.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1578.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1579.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1580.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1581.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1582.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1583.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1584.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1585.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1586.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1587.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1588.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1589.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1590.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1591.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1592.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1593.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1594.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1595.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1596.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1597.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1598.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1599.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
*1600.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 *
1601.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1602.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1603.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1604.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1605.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1606.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1607.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1608.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1609.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1610.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1611.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1612.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1613.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1614.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1615.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1616.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1617.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1618.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1619.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1620.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1621.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1622.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1623.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1624.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1625.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1626.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1627.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1628.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1629.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1630.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1631.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1632.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1633.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1634.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1635.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1636.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1637.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1638.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1639.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1640.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1641.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1642.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1643.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1644.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1645.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1646.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1647.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1648.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1649.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1650.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1651.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1652.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1653.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1654.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1655.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1656.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1657.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1658.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1659.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1660.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1661.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1662.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1663.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1664.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1665.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1666.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1667.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1668.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1669.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1670.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1671.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1672.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1673.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1674.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1675.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1676.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1677.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1678.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1679.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1680.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1681.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1682.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1683.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1684.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1685.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1686.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1687.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1688.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1689.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1690.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1691.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1692.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1693.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1694.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1695.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1696.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1697.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1698.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1699.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
*1700.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 *
1701.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1702.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1703.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1704.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1705.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1706.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1707.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1708.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1709.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1710.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1711.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1712.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1713.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1714.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1715.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1716.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1717.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	3 
1718.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1719.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1720.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1721.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1722.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1723.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1724.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1725.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1726.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1727.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1728.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1729.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1730.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1731.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1732.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1733.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1734.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1735.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1736.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1737.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1738.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1739.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1740.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1741.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1742.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1743.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1744.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1745.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1746.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1747.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1748.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1749.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1750.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1751.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1752.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1753.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1754.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1755.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1756.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1757.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1758.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1759.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1760.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1761.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1762.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1763.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1764.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1765.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1766.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1767.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1768.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1769.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1770.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1771.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1772.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1773.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1774.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1775.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1776.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1777.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1778.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1779.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1780.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1781.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1782.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1783.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1784.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1785.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1786.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1787.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1788.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1789.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1790.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1791.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1792.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1793.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1794.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1795.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1796.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1797.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1798.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1799.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
*1800.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 *
1801.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1802.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1803.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1804.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1805.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1806.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1807.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1808.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1809.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1810.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1811.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1812.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1813.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1814.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
1815.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1816.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1817.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1818.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1819.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1820.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1821.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1822.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1823.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1824.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1825.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1826.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1827.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1828.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1829.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1830.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1831.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1832.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1833.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1834.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1835.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1836.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1837.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1838.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1839.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1840.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1841.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1842.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1843.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1844.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1845.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1846.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1847.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1848.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1849.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1850.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1851.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1852.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1853.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1854.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1855.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1856.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1857.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1858.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1859.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1860.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1861.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1862.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1863.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1864.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1865.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1866.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1867.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1868.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1869.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1870.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1871.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1872.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1873.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1874.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1875.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1876.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1877.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1878.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1879.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1880.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1881.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1882.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1883.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1884.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1885.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1886.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1887.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1888.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1889.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1890.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1891.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1892.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1893.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1894.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1895.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1896.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1897.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1898.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1899.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
*1900.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 *
1901.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1902.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1903.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1904.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1905.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1906.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1907.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1908.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1909.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1910.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1911.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1912.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1913.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1914.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1915.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1916.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1917.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1918.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1919.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1920.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1921.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1922.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1923.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1924.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1925.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1926.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1927.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1928.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1929.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1930.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1931.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1932.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1933.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1934.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1935.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1936.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1937.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1938.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1939.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1940.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1941.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1942.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1943.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1944.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1945.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1946.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1947.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1948.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1949.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1950.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1951.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1952.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1953.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1954.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1955.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1956.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1957.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1958.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1959.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1960.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1	 
1961.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1962.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1963.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1964.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1965.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1966.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1967.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1968.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1969.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1970.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1971.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1972.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1973.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1974.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1975.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1976.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1977.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1978.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1979.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1980.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1981.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1982.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1983.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1984.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1985.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2259
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1799
3.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1752
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1748
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1744
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1597
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1417
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1132
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1104

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4435
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4343
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2729
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2071
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1666
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1652
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1467
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1293


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2017)

Für August


1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 

2. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
3. Charlize Theron


 

 

 
4. Emma Stone


 
5. Jessica Chastain


 
6. Diane Kruger


 
7. Gemma Arterton


 
8. Willa Holland


 
9. Barbara Palvin


 
10. Kate Winslet


 
10. Kirsten Dunst


 
10. Salma Hayek


 

​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Aug. 2017)

August Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Magdalena Voigt
03. Victoria Justice
04. Veronika Klimovits
05. Alina Merkau
06. Serena Salecker. 
07. Mila Kunis
08. Marlene Lufen
09. Selena Gomez
10. Jana Azizi
10. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Alida Kurras


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

01 Hailee Steinfeld 
02 Camila Cabello
03 Selena Gomez
04 Sabrina Carpenter 
05 Rita Ora
06 Demi Lovato
07 Taylor Swift
08 Victoria Justice
09 Ariana Grande
10 Miley Cyrus
10 Olivia Holt
10 Becky G


----------



## Afefan (1 Aug. 2017)

1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Emma Watson
7. Aline von Drateln
8. Angela Finger-Erben
9. Susanne Tockan
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Maren Hammerschmidt
10. Sasha Banks


----------



## brian69 (1 Aug. 2017)

*August 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 




*4. Emma Stone 5. Camilla Belle 6. Eva Green*




 

 




*7. Jennifer Morrison 8. Kirsten Dunst 9. Emily Blunt*




 

 




*10.
Lea Michele - Lily Collins - Natalie Dormer*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2017)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Kristen Stewart
04. Linda Marlen Runge
05. Sophia Thiel
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Willa Holland
08. Jennette McCurdy
09. Genevieve Morton
10. Daisy Ridley


----------



## Hehnii (1 Aug. 2017)

Hier noch ganz schnell meine *Juli*wertung 2017: 

1. Hayley Atwell 
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon 


(Tschuldi, ich dachte der Monat hat 32 Tage)


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Aug. 2017)

*August Voting:*

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Veronika Klimovits 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Laura Papendick 
06.) Caroline Wozniacki 
07.) Angela Finger-Erben 
08.) Helene Fischer 
09.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
10.) Sophie Turner 
10.) Selena Gomez


----------



## benedikt (3 Aug. 2017)

Mein August Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Gintare Sudziute
06 .Luisa Hartema
07. Iris Kavka
08. Rebecca Mir
09. Julie Henderson
10. Hailey Baldwin
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Emil Müller (3 Aug. 2017)

August 2017:

01 Bella Lesnik
02 Laura Dünnwald
03 Kamilla Senjo
04 Marlene Lufen
05 Judith Rakers
06 Christa Stipp
07 Anne Willmes
08 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
09 Mara Bergmann
10 Annemarie Carpendale
10 Jule Gölsdorf
10 Stephanie Meißner


----------



## RoadDog (3 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Camila Cabello
7. Sophia Bush
8. Willa Holland
9. Lili Reinhart
10. Chloe Bennet


----------



## Anakin (3 Aug. 2017)

August Voting

#01: Veronika Klimovits 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lejla-X 
#05: Jelena Jensen 
#06: Laura Papendick 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Marlene Lufen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Sabine Lisicki 
#10: Kaylani Lei


----------



## Walt (4 Aug. 2017)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im August 2017:

1. Nora Koppen







2. Lena Gercke







3. Jeanette Biedermann







4. Caro Daur







5. Juliane Seyfarth







6. Valentina Pahde







7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl






8. Nadine Menz






9. Valea Scalabrino






10. Britt Hagedorn





__________________


----------



## Walt (4 Aug. 2017)

*Erinnert ihr Euch noch? Wer von Euch war damals schon dabei? *

Unglaubliche über 8 1/2 Jahre gibt es schon dieses Ranking, dass nur noch Bestand hat, weil der großartige Congo bereit war, diese Mammutaufgabe von mir zu übernehmen. 

Hierfür noch einmal ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN LIEBER CONGO!

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr alle auch möglichst alle bei der *Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017* mit ähnlichem Elan mitmachen würdet (*Link siehe unten in meiner Signatur*). 

_Ihr müsst ja kein Soap-Fan sein, um dort einfach mal abzustimmen. Schaut auf die Fotos, welche Girls Ihr am Knusprigsten findet und stimmt doch einfach für sie ab. Mehrfachauswahl ist dort erlaubt. Es geht um die Optik der Girls, nicht um die Soaps. _

*Euer Voting bei der Soap-Girl-Wahl sehe ich als kleines Dankeschön für meine Arbeit hier auf Celebboard an.*

*Bereits jetzt auch hierfür ein herzliches Dankeschön im Voraus.*

...und nix für ungut.

Gruß Walt



Walt schrieb:


> *Hier ist es:
> 
> Das erste Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 08.12.2008, 09:38 Uhr
> 
> ...


----------



## tino2003 (4 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## tort3 (5 Aug. 2017)

1. Sarah Lombardi
2. Lena Meyer Landrut
3. Emma Watson
4. Angelina Heger
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
7. Janina Uhse
8. Vanessa Mai
9. Joelina Drews
10. Lindsey Vonn


----------



## kamy (7 Aug. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Fatma Mittler-Solak	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Sila Sahin	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Aug. 2017)

*August 2017​*
*1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​*


----------



## hsvmann (14 Aug. 2017)

*08/17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Aug. 2017)

mein August-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Susan Link
5.) Ana Plasencia
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Nazan Eckes
9.) Marie Görz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Anouschka Horn


----------



## congo64 (15 Aug. 2017)

Walt schrieb:


> Hierfür noch einmal ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN LIEBER CONGO!
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Walt



Bin immer noch gerne bei der Arbeit 

Ich hoffe, das dein Aufruf zahlreiche Unterstützung findet.


----------



## congo64 (15 Aug. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (15 Aug. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 15.08.2017 21:35*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4477 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4382 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2765 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2259 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2080 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1812 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1794 
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1774 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1756 
10.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1671 
11.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1666 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1597 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1482 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1445 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1293 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1218 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1132 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1115 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1113 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1089 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1007 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	993 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	956 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	941 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	918 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	903 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	899 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	895 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	891 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
37.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	823 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	800 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	782 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	779 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	774 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	739 
43.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	735 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	728 
45.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	723 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	719 
47.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	712 
48.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	710 
49.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	709 
50.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	708 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	699 
52.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	630 
56.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	629 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	627 
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	626 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	621 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	619 
61.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	586 
63.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
64.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	567 
65.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	565 
66.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	562 
67.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	560 
68.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	560 
69.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	554 
70.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	549 
71.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
72.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	546 
73.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	542 
74.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	542 
75.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
76.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	528 
77.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	524 
78.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	522 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	515 
80.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
81.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
82.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	494 
84.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
85.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	485 
86.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
87.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
88.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	475 
89.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
90.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	471 
92.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	469 
93.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	455 
94.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	450 
95.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	441 
96.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	437 
97.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	434 
98.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
99.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	428 
*100.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 *
101.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
102.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	413 
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	412 
104.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	410 
105.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
106.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	406 
108.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	406 
109.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 405 
110.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
111.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
112.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	401 
113.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	399 
115.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
116.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	395 
117.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	391 
118.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
119.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
120.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	381 
122.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	379 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	377 
124.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	372 
125.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	372 
126.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	368 
127.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	362 
129.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	352 
130.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	348 
131.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	348 
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	346 
133.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	345 
134.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	343 
135.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
136.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	337 
137.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	334 
138.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
139.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	328 
141.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
142.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
143.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
144.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
145.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	315 
147.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	315 
148.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	314 
149.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	308 
150.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	307 
151.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
152.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	303 
154.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	302 
155.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
156.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
157.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	297 
158.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	295 
159.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
160.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
161.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
162.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	286 
164.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
165.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
166.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	283 
167.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	280 
168.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
169.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	275 
171.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
172.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	274 
173.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	272 
175.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
176.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	270 
177.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
178.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
179.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
180.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
181.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
182.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
183.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
184.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
185.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	259 
186.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
187.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	255 
189.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
190.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	253 
191.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	250 
192.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
193.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	249 
194.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
195.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
196.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	244 
197.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	240 
198.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	237 
199.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
*200.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	233 *
201.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	232 
202.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	232 
203.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
204.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	231 
205.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
206.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	230 
207.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	224 
208.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
209.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	221 
210.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	221 
211.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
212.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
213.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	216 
214.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
215.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	215 
216.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
217.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
218.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
219.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
220.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
221.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
222.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	212 
223.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	211 
224.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	210 
225.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
226.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
227.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
228.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
229.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
231.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
232.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	204 
233.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	202 
234.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
235.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
236.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	200 
237.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	198 
238.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	197 
239.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
241.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
242.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
243.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
244.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
245.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	188 
246.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
247.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
248.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
249.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
250.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	184 
251.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
252.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
253.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	182 
254.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	181 
255.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	181 
256.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	180 
257.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	180 
258.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	180 
259.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
260.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
261.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
262.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
263.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	177 
264.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
265.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	177 
266.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
267.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
268.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
269.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
270.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
271.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
272.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
273.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
274.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
275.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
276.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	170 
277.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	170 
278.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
279.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	169 
280.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
281.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
282.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
283.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
284.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
285.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
286.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
287.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	159 
288.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	158 
289.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
290.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
291.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
292.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	156 
293.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
294.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
295.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	153 
296.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	152 
298.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	151 
299.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
*300.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 *
301.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
303.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	149 
304.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
305.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
306.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
307.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	146 
308.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	146 
309.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
310.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
311.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	144 
312.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	144 
313.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
314.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
315.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	141 
317.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
318.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	139 
319.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
320.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
321.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
322.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
323.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	136 
324.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
325.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	132 
326.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
327.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
328.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	130 
329.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
330.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
331.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
332.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	128 
333.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
334.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	127 
335.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
336.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
337.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
338.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
339.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
340.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	123 
341.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
342.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
343.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	122 
344.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
345.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	121 
346.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	121 
347.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
348.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	121 
349.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
350.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
351.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
352.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
353.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
354.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
355.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	116 
356.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
357.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	116 
358.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
359.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	115 
360.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	115 
361.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
362.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
363.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
364.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
365.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	112 
366.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
367.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
368.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
369.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
370.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
371.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
372.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	108 
373.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
374.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	107 
375.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
376.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
377.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	105 
378.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
379.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
380.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
381.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	104 
382.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	104 
383.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
384.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
385.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
386.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
387.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
388.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
389.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	100 
390.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	100 
391.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
392.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
393.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	99 
394.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
395.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
396.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
397.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
398.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
399.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
*400.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 *
401.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
402.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	95 
403.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
404.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	95 
405.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	95 
406.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
407.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
408.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
409.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
410.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
411.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	93 
412.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	93 
413.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
414.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
415.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
416.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
417.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	90 
418.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
419.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
420.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
421.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	90 
422.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	89 
423.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	89 
424.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
425.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
426.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
427.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	87 
428.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
429.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
430.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
431.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	86 
432.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
433.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	85 
434.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
435.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	85 
436.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	85 
437.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
438.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
439.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
440.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
441.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
442.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
443.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
444.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
445.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
446.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
447.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
448.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
449.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	80 
450.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
451.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
452.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
453.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
454.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	78 
455.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	78 
456.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
457.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
458.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
459.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
460.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
461.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
462.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
463.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	76 
464.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	75 
465.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	75 
466.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
467.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
468.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
469.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	74 
470.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
471.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	74 
472.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	74 
473.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	73 
474.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
475.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
476.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
477.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
478.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
479.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
480.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
481.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
482.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	70 
483.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
484.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
485.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
486.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
487.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
488.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	69 
489.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
490.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
491.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
492.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
493.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	66 
494.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
495.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
496.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
497.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
498.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	64 
499.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	64 
*500.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	64 *
501.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
502.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
503.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
504.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
505.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
506.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
507.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
508.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
509.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
510.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
511.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
512.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
513.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	61 
514.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
515.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
516.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
517.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	60 
518.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
519.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
520.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
521.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
522.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
523.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
524.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
525.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
526.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
527.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
528.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
529.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
530.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
531.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
532.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
533.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	56 
534.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
535.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
536.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
537.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	56 
538.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
539.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
540.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
541.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
542.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
543.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
544.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
545.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
546.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
547.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
548.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
549.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
550.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
551.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
552.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
553.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
554.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	52 
555.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	52 
556.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
557.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
558.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
559.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
560.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
561.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
562.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
563.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
564.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
565.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
566.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
567.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
568.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	50 
569.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
570.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	49 
571.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
572.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
573.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
574.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
575.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	48 
576.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
577.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
578.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
579.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
580.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	47 
581.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
582.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
583.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
584.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
585.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
586.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
587.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	46 
588.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
589.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
590.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
591.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
592.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
593.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
594.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
595.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
596.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	44 
597.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
598.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
599.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
*600.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 *
601.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
602.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
603.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
604.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
605.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
606.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
607.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
608.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
609.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
610.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
611.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	43 
612.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
613.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
614.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
615.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	42 
616.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
617.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
618.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
619.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	41 
620.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
621.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	40 
622.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
623.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
624.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
625.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
626.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
627.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
628.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
629.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
630.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
631.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
632.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
633.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	39 
634.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
635.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
636.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
637.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
638.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
639.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
640.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
641.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
642.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
643.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
644.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
645.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
646.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
647.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
648.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
649.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
650.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
651.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
652.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
653.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	37 
654.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	37 
655.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
656.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	37 
657.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	37 
658.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
659.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
660.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
661.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
662.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
663.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
664.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
665.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
666.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35 
667.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
668.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
669.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
670.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
671.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
672.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
673.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
674.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
675.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	34 
676.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
677.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
678.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
679.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	34 
680.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
681.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
682.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
683.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
684.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
685.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
686.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	33 
687.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
688.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	33 
689.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
690.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
691.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
692.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
693.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
694.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	32 
695.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
696.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
697.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
698.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
699.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
*700.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 *
701.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
702.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
703.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
704.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
705.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
706.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
707.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
708.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
709.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
710.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
711.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
712.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
713.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
714.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
715.	Demi Rose,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	30 
716.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
717.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
718.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
719.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
720.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
721.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
722.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
723.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
724.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
725.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
726.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	29 
727.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
728.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
729.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
730.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	29 
731.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
732.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
733.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
734.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
735.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
736.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
737.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
738.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
739.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	29 
740.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
741.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
742.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
743.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
744.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
745.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
746.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
747.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
748.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
749.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
750.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
751.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
752.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	27 
753.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
754.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
755.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
756.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
757.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx, 27 
758.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
759.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
760.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
761.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
762.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
763.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
764.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
765.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
766.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
767.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
768.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
769.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
770.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	26 
771.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
772.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
773.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
774.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	26 
775.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
776.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
777.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
778.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
779.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
780.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
781.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
782.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
783.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
784.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
785.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
786.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
787.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
788.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
789.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
790.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
791.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
792.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	24 
793.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	24 
794.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
795.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
796.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
797.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
798.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
799.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
*800.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 *
801.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
802.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
803.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
804.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
805.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
806.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
807.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
808.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
809.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
810.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
811.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
812.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
813.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
814.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
815.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
816.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
817.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
818.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
819.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
820.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
821.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
822.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
823.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
824.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
825.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
826.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
827.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
828.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
829.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
830.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
831.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
832.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
833.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
834.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
835.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
836.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
837.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
838.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
839.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
840.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
841.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
842.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
843.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
844.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
845.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
846.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
847.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
848.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
849.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
850.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
851.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
852.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
853.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
854.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
855.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
856.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
857.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
858.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
859.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
860.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
861.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
862.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
863.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
864.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
865.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
866.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
867.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
868.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
869.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
870.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
871.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
872.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
873.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
874.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
875.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
876.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
877.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
878.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
879.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
880.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
881.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
882.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
883.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
884.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
885.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
886.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
887.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
888.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
889.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
890.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
891.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
892.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
893.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
894.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
895.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
896.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
897.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
898.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
899.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
*900.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 *
901.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
902.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
903.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
904.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
905.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
906.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
907.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
908.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
909.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
910.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
911.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
912.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
913.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
914.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
915.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
916.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
917.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	17 
918.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
919.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	17 
920.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
921.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
922.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
923.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
924.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
925.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
926.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
927.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	17 
928.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
929.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	17 
930.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
931.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
932.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
933.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
934.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	17 
935.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
936.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
937.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
938.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
939.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
940.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
941.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
942.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
943.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
944.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	16 
945.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
946.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
947.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
948.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
949.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
950.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
951.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
952.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
953.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
954.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
955.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
956.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
957.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
958.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
959.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	16 
960.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
961.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
962.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
963.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
964.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
965.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
966.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
967.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
968.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
969.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
970.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
971.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
972.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
973.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
974.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
975.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
976.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
977.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
978.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
979.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
980.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
981.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
982.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
983.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	15 
984.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
985.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
986.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
987.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
988.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
989.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
990.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
991.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
992.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
993.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
994.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
995.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	14 
996.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
997.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
998.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
999.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
*1000.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	14 *
1001.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1002.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1003.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1004.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	14 
1005.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	14 
1006.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1007.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1008.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1009.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1010.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1011.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1012.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	14 
1013.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1014.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1015.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1016.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1017.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1018.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1019.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	14 
1020.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1021.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1022.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1023.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1024.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1025.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1026.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1027.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1028.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1029.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1030.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1031.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1032.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1033.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1034.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1035.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	13 
1036.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1037.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1038.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1039.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1040.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1041.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1042.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1043.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1044.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1045.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1046.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1047.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1048.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1049.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1050.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1051.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1052.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1053.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1054.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1055.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1056.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1057.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1058.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1059.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1060.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1061.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1062.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1063.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1064.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1065.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1066.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1067.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1068.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1069.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1070.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1071.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1072.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1073.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1074.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1075.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1076.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1077.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1078.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1079.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1080.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1081.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1082.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1083.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1084.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1085.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1086.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1087.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1088.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1089.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1090.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1091.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1092.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1093.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1094.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1095.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1096.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1097.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1098.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1099.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
*1100.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 *
1101.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	11 
1102.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1103.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1104.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1105.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1106.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1107.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1108.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1109.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1110.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1111.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1112.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1113.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1114.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1115.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1116.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1117.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1118.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1119.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1120.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1121.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1122.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1123.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1124.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	11 
1125.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1126.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1127.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1128.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1129.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1130.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1131.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1132.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1133.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1134.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1135.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1136.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1137.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1138.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1139.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1140.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1141.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1142.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1143.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1144.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1145.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1146.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1147.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1148.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1149.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1150.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1151.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1152.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1153.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1154.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1155.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1156.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1157.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1158.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1159.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1160.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1161.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1162.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1163.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1164.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1165.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1166.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1167.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1168.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1169.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1170.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1171.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1172.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1173.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1174.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1175.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1176.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1177.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1178.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1179.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1180.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1181.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1182.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1183.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1184.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1185.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1186.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1187.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1188.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1189.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1190.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1191.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1192.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1193.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1194.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1195.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1196.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1197.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1198.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1199.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
*1200.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 *
1201.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1202.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1203.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1204.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1205.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1206.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1207.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1208.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1209.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1210.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1211.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1212.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1213.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1214.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1215.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1216.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1217.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1218.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1219.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1220.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1221.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1222.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1223.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	9 
1224.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1225.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1226.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1227.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1228.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1229.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1230.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1231.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1232.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1233.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1234.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1235.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1236.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1237.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1238.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1239.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1240.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1241.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1242.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1243.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1244.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1245.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1246.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1247.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1248.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1249.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1250.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1251.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1252.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1253.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1254.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1255.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1256.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1257.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1258.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1259.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1260.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1261.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1262.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1263.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1264.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1265.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1266.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1267.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1268.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1269.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1270.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1271.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1272.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1273.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1274.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1275.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1276.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1277.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1278.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1279.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1280.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1281.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1282.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1283.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1284.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1285.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1286.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1287.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1288.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1289.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1290.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1291.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1292.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1293.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1294.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1295.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	8 
1296.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1297.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1298.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1299.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
*1300.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 *
1301.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1302.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1303.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1304.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1305.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1306.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1307.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1308.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1309.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1310.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1311.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1312.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1313.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1314.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1315.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1316.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1317.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1318.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1319.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1320.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1321.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1322.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1323.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1324.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1325.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1326.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1327.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1328.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1329.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1330.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1331.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1332.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1333.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1334.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1335.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1336.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1337.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1338.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1339.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1340.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1341.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1342.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1343.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1344.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1345.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1346.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1347.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1348.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1349.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1350.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1351.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1352.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1353.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1354.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1355.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1356.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1357.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1358.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1359.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1360.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1361.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1362.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1363.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	7 
1364.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1365.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1366.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1367.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1368.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1369.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1370.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1371.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1372.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1373.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1374.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1375.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1376.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1377.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1378.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1379.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1380.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1381.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1382.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1383.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1384.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1385.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1386.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1387.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1388.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1389.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1390.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1391.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1392.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1393.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1394.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1395.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1396.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1397.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1398.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	7 
1399.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
*1400.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 *
1401.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1402.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1403.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1404.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1405.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1406.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1407.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1408.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1409.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1410.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1411.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1412.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1413.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1414.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1415.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1416.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1417.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1418.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1419.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1420.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1421.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1422.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1423.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1424.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1425.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1426.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1427.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1428.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1429.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1430.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1431.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1432.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1433.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1434.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1435.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1436.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1437.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1438.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1439.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1440.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1441.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1442.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	6 
1443.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1444.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1445.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1446.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1447.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1448.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1449.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1450.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1451.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1452.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1453.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1454.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1455.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1456.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1457.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1458.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1459.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1460.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1461.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1462.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1463.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1464.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1465.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1466.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1467.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1468.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1469.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1470.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1471.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1472.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1473.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1474.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1475.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1476.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1477.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1478.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1479.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1480.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1481.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1482.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1483.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1484.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1485.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1486.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1487.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1488.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1489.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1490.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1491.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1492.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1493.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1494.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1495.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1496.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1497.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1498.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1499.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
*1500.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 *
1501.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1502.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1503.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1504.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1505.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1506.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1507.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1508.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1509.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1510.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	5 
1511.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1512.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1513.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1514.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1515.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1516.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1517.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1518.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1519.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1520.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1521.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1522.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1523.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1524.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1525.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1526.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1527.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1528.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1529.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1530.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1531.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1532.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1533.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1534.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1535.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1536.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1537.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1538.	Katie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	5 
1539.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1540.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1541.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1542.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1543.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1544.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1545.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1546.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1547.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1548.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1549.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1550.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1551.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1552.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1553.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1554.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1555.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1556.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1557.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1558.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1559.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1560.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1561.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1562.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1563.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1564.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1565.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1566.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1567.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1568.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1569.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1570.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1571.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1572.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	5 
1573.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1574.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1575.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1576.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1577.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1578.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1579.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1580.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1581.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1582.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1583.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1584.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1585.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1586.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1587.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1588.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1589.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1590.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1591.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1592.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1593.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1594.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1595.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1596.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1597.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1598.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1599.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
*1600.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 *
1601.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1602.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1603.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1604.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1605.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1606.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1607.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1608.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1609.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1610.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1611.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1612.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1613.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1614.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1615.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1616.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1617.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1618.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1619.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1620.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1621.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1622.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	4 
1623.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1624.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1625.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1626.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1627.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1628.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1629.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1630.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1631.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1632.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1633.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1634.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1635.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1636.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1637.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1638.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1639.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1640.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1641.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1642.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1643.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1644.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1645.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1646.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1647.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1648.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1649.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1650.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1651.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1652.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1653.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1654.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1655.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1656.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1657.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1658.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1659.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1660.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1661.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1662.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1663.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1664.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1665.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1666.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1667.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1668.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1669.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1670.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1671.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1672.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1673.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4	 
1674.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1675.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1676.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1677.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1678.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1679.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1680.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1681.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1682.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1683.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1684.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1685.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1686.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1687.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1688.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1689.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1690.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1691.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1692.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1693.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1694.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1695.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1696.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1697.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1698.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1699.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
*1700.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 *
1701.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1702.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1703.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1704.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1705.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1706.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1707.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1708.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1709.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1710.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1711.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1712.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1713.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1714.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1715.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1716.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1717.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1718.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1719.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1720.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1721.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1722.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1723.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1724.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1725.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1726.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1727.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1728.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1729.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1730.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1731.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1732.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1733.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1734.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1735.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1736.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1737.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1738.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1739.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1740.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1741.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1742.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1743.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1744.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1745.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1746.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1747.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1748.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1749.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1750.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1751.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1752.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1753.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1754.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1755.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1756.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1757.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1758.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1759.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1760.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1761.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1762.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1763.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1764.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1765.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1766.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1767.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1768.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1769.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1770.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1771.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1772.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1773.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1774.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1775.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1776.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1777.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1778.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1779.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1780.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1781.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1782.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1783.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1784.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1785.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1786.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1787.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1788.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1789.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1790.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1791.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1792.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1793.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1794.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1795.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1796.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1797.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1798.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1799.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
*1800.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 *
1801.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1802.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1803.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1804.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1805.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1806.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1807.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1808.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1809.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1810.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1811.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1812.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1813.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1814.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1815.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	2 
1816.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1817.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1818.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1819.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1820.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1821.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1822.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1823.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1824.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1825.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1826.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1827.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1828.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1829.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1830.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1831.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1832.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1833.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1834.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1835.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	2 
1836.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1837.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1838.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1839.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1840.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1841.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1842.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1843.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1844.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1845.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1846.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1847.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1848.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1849.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1850.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1851.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1852.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1853.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1854.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1855.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1856.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1857.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1858.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1859.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1860.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1861.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1862.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1863.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1864.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1865.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1866.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1867.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1868.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1869.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1870.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1871.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1872.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1873.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1874.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1875.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1876.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1877.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1878.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1879.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1880.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1881.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1882.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1883.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1884.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1885.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1886.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1887.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1888.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1889.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1890.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1891.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1892.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1893.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1894.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1895.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1896.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1897.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1898.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1899.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
*1900.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 *
1901.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1902.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1903.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1904.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1905.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1906.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1907.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1908.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1909.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1910.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1911.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1912.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1913.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1914.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1915.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1916.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1917.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1918.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1919.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1920.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1921.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1922.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1923.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1924.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1925.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1926.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1927.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1928.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1929.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1930.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1931.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1932.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1933.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1934.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1935.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1936.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1937.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1938.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1939.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1940.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1941.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1942.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1943.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1944.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1945.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1946.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1947.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1948.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1949.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1950.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1951.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1952.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1953.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1954.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1955.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1956.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1957.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1958.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1959.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1960.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1961.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1962.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1963.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1964.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1965.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1966.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1967.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1968.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1969.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1970.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1971.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1972.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1973.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1974.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1975.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1976.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1977.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1978.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1979.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1980.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1981.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1982.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1983.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1984.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1985.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1986.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1987.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1988.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2259
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1812
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1794
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1774
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1756
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1597
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1445
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1132
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1115

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4477
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4382
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2765
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2080
5.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1671
6.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1666
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1482
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1293


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## RockingSheep (18 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## dabi (19 Aug. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Anna Fenninger
5.Adriana Lima
6.Jessica Biel
7.Mila Kunis
8.Anna Kournikova
9.Martina Hingis
10.Priyanka Chopra


----------



## tvgirlslover (21 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Martina Hingis
5. Linda Zervakis
6. Karen Heinrichs
7. Anne Gesthuysen
8. Kate Middleton
9. Fatma Mittler-Solak
10. Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## StefanKa (22 Aug. 2017)

August:


1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Scarlett Johansson






4. Jessica Alba






5. Tatjana Kästel






6. Melanie Kogler






7. Sophie Marceau






8. Luise von Finckh






9. Carina Dengler






10. Rosanna Rocci


----------



## ManuN (22 Aug. 2017)

August 17

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Helene Fischer
5. Vivian Wulf
6. Ana Plasencia
7. Fernanda Brandao
8. Elena Bruhn
9. Susi Brandt
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## Freibier (23 Aug. 2017)

1.Britney Spears 



2.Rihanna 



3.Jennifer Lopez



4. Beyonce



5. Angelina Jolie



6. Shakira



7. Emma Watson



8. Jennifer Aniston



9. Iggy Azalea



10. Mariah Carey / Elisabeth Seitz


----------



## ch2004 (28 Aug. 2017)

*August 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Don Sven (28 Aug. 2017)

Meine Punkte gehen im August an:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Lena Stiffel






3. Jessica Ginkel







4. Iris Mareike Steen







5. Dorothee Bär







6. Julia Klöckner






7. Annemarie Eilfeld







8. Felicitas Woll






9. Sarah Bogen







10. Pauline Angert


----------



## taurus79 (28 Aug. 2017)

August-Liste:
1. Mareile Höppner
2. Laura Wontorra
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Ruth Hoffmann
5. Annett Möller
6. Jeanette Biedermann
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Stephanie Kloß
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Nele Schenker


----------



## NEF (28 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jordana Brewster	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Kelli Berglund	
7. Mila Kunis	
8. Megan Fox	
9. Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Cav (29 Aug. 2017)

August 2017

1. Alicia Vikander


 

2. Lena Gercke




3. Victoria Justice


 

4. Elodie Yung




5. Laura Wontorra




6. Sara Sampaio




7. Cheyenne Pahde




8. Zuleyka Rivera (03.10.1987, in Cayey, Puerto Rico)




9. Elizabeth Hurley




10. Alexandra Maquet (Alma)


 

10. Kate Beckinsale




10. Jordana Brewster


----------



## Devilfish (30 Aug. 2017)

August

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Demi Lovato


 

3. Taylor Swift


 

4. Selena Gomez


 

5. Miley Cyrus


 

6. Ariana Grande


 

7. Vanessa Hudgens


 

8. Ashley Tisdale


 

9. Hayley Williams


 

10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10. Victoria Justice


 

 

​


----------



## pofgo (31 Aug. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2017)

Gerade noch dran gedacht 

Same procedure as last month

*01. Sarah Gadon*





*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Eliza Bennett*



 

*05. Rachael Taylor*



 

*06. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Christa Théret* 



 

*10. Lily James*



 

*10. Lili Reinhart*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2017)

Im Auftrag vom Ostsee-Piraten

1. Hayley Atwell 
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2017)

August 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Shanina Shaik
Rose Bertram, BE, 26.10.94, Kortrijk/BE
Joanna Krupa
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Aug. 2017)

Da ist ganz plötzlich der Monat schon vorbei 

*August - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Doreen Seidel


 

6. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Nina Dobrev


 

9. Natalie Dormer


 

10. Lisa Mayer


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2017)

Für September (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt)

1. Olivia Wilde 







2. Natalie Portman







3. Emma Stone







3. Jessica Chastain 







5. Jennifer Lawrence





6. Nicole Kidman





7. Kate Beckinsale





8. Charlize Theron



9. Diane Kruger



10. Sophie Turner



10. Kate Winslet



10. Liv Tyler


​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Sep. 2017)

September Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Magdalena Voigt
04. Veronika Klimovits
05. Alina Merkau
06. Serena Salecker
07. Mila Kunis
08. Jana Azizi
09. Laura Papendick
10. Selena Gomez
10. Agnes Zimmermann
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2017)

*1. Hayley Williams*




2. LaFee
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Cheyenne Pahde
5. Valentina Pahde
6. Ellenie Lany Salvo González (* 26. Februar 1979 in Berlin) 
7. Taylor Swift
8. Demi Lovato
9. Christina Braun (* 18. Dezember 1989 in Andernach)
10. Cara Delevingne


----------



## brian69 (1 Sep. 2017)

*September 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Kirsten Dunst*




 

 



*
7. Emma Stone 8. Emilia Clarke 9. Sophie Turner*




 

 




*10.
Isla Fisher - Olivia Munn - Paula Patton*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Camila Cabello
8. Sophia Bush
9. Willa Holland
10. Lili Reinhart


----------



## kamy (1 Sep. 2017)

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Vivian Geppert
4. Fernando Brandao 
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Fanta Mittler Solak
8. Artur Batman
9. Also Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
Pinar Tanrikolu 
Sila Sahin *


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Sep. 2017)

*September Voting:*

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Alina Merkau 
04.) Selena Gomez 
05.) Veronika Klimovits 
06.) Helene Fischer 
07.) Caroline Wozniacki 
08.) Sophie Turner 
09.) Lena Meyer Landruth
10.) Angela Finger-Erben 
10.) Emila Clarke 
10.) Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## tort3 (2 Sep. 2017)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Emma Watson
5. Angelina Heger
6. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
7. Joelina Drews
8. Janina Uhse
9. Helene Fischer
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## maggi77 (2 Sep. 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Kara del Toro
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Joanna Krupa
7. Kathie Kern (Playboy)
8. Maria Hering
9. Adrianne Curry
10.Helen de Muro


----------



## Afefan (3 Sep. 2017)

September 2017
1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Annemarie Carpendale
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Aline von Drateln
6. Emma Watson
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Susanne Tockan
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Sasha Banks
10. Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## dabi (3 Sep. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Ana Ivanovic
4.Megan Fox
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Caroline Wozniacki
7.Britney Spears
8.Adrina Lima
9.Martina Hingis
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## tino2003 (5 Sep. 2017)

mein September:

*1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox*


----------



## benedikt (7 Sep. 2017)

Meine September Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Hailey Baldwin
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Iris Kavka
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Irina Shayk
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Gigi Hadid


----------



## Ralf1972 (8 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Ariana Grande
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Carolin Kebekus
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Mareille Höppner
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Emma Watson
9.	Sylvie Meis
10.	Pinar Tanrikolu


----------



## hsvmann (9 Sep. 2017)

*09 / 17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8.Jessica Alba	
9. Victoria Justice	
10. Megan Fox


----------



## Emil Müller (10 Sep. 2017)

September 17:

1 Bella Lesnik
2 Laura Dünnwald
3 Kamilla Senjo
4 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
5 Stephanie Meißner
6 Sandra Thier
7 Sandra Kuhn
8 Annemarie Carpendale
9 Jule Gölsdorf
10 Anne Willmes
10 Yve Fehring
10 Laura Ludwig


----------



## taurus79 (11 Sep. 2017)

Hier meine Favoriten für September:

1 Isabelle Körner 
2 Mareile Höppner 
3 Ruth Hoffmann
4 Stefanie Puls 
5 Laura Wontorra
6 Annett Möller
7 Kay Sölve Richter
8 Kamilla Senjo
9 Nele Schenker
10 Anneke Dürkopp

:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (12 Sep. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (12 Sep. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 12.02.2017 23:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4554 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4441 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2812 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2281 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2092 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1831 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1820 
8.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1816 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1774 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1695 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1676 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1616 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1497 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1473 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1303 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1221 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1154 
22.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1135 
23.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1134 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1089 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1026 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1002 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	967 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	953 
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	920 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	913 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	912 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	900 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	895 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	839 
37.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	809 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	794 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	793 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	780 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	743 
43.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	740 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	733 
45.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	730 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	727 
47.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	717 
49.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	715 
50.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	712 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	699 
52.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	667 
55.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	638 
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	636 
58.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	633 
59.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	630 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	627 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	596 
62.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
63.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
64.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	575 
65.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	573 
66.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	570 
67.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	568 
68.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
69.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	564 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	564 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	556 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	553 
73.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	553 
74.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
75.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	538 
76.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	534 
77.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
78.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	531 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	520 
80.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
81.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
82.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	501 
84.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	499 
85.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	489 
86.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
87.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
88.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
89.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	479 
90.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	476 
91.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
92.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
93.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	465 
94.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
95.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	445 
96.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	443 
97.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	443 
98.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	439 
99.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
*100.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	428 *
101.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
102.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	422 
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	421 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
105.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	414 
106.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
107.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 413 
108.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	410 
109.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
110.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
111.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
112.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	402 
114.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	398 
116.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
117.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	396 
118.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	392 
119.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
120.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	388 
121.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
122.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	382 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	381 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	377 
126.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	377 
127.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	373 
128.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
129.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	363 
130.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	357 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	354 
132.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	353 
133.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	348 
134.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	345 
135.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	344 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	344 
137.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
138.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
139.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	328 
141.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
142.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	325 
143.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
144.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
145.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	321 
146.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	318 
148.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
150.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
151.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	311 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	306 
153.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	306 
154.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
155.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
156.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
157.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
158.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	298 
159.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	289 
161.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	288 
162.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
163.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
164.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
165.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
166.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	286 
167.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
168.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	280 
169.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	279 
171.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
172.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	275 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	274 
174.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
175.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
176.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	271 
177.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
178.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
179.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
180.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
181.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
182.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
183.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
184.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	262 
185.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	261 
186.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
187.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	258 
189.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
190.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
191.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
192.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	250 
193.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
194.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	248 
195.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
196.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	246 
197.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
198.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	244 
199.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	242 
*200.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	242 *
201.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	242 
202.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	239 
203.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
204.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	235 
205.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	233 
206.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
207.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
208.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	229 
209.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	225 
210.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
211.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	219 
212.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
213.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
214.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
215.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	217 
216.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	216 
217.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
218.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	215 
219.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
220.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
221.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
222.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
223.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
224.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
225.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
226.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
227.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	209 
228.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
229.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
230.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
231.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
232.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	205 
233.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
234.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	205 
235.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
236.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
237.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
238.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	200 
239.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	196 
241.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	195 
242.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
243.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
244.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	194 
245.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
246.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	190 
247.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
248.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
249.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
250.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
251.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	185 
252.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	185 
253.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	184 
254.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
255.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	184 
256.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	184 
257.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
258.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
259.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
260.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	181 
261.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
262.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
263.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
264.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
265.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
266.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
267.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
268.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
269.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
270.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
271.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	173 
272.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
273.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
274.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
275.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
276.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	171 
277.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	171 
278.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
279.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
280.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
281.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
282.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
283.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
284.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
285.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
286.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
287.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	161 
288.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
289.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	160 
290.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
291.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
292.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	158 
293.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
294.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	156 
295.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	156 
296.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
297.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	156 
298.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
299.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
*300.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 *
301.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
302.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
303.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
304.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	149 
305.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
306.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
307.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
308.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	146 
309.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
310.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	145 
311.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
312.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	144 
313.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	144 
314.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
315.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	143 
316.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
317.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
318.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	142 
319.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
320.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	139 
321.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
322.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
323.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
324.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
325.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	136 
326.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
327.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	132 
328.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
329.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
330.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	130 
331.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	130 
332.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
333.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
334.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
335.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	128 
336.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
337.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	127 
338.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
339.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
340.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
341.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
342.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
343.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
344.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
345.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	122 
346.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	121 
347.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	121 
348.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
349.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	121 
350.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	121 
351.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
352.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	120 
353.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
354.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
355.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
356.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
357.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	117 
358.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
359.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	116 
360.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
361.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
362.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
363.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
364.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	113 
365.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	112 
366.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
367.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
368.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
369.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	111 
370.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	111 
371.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
372.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
373.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	109 
374.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
375.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
376.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
377.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
378.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
379.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	106 
380.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
381.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
382.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
383.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
384.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
385.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
386.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
387.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
388.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
389.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	101 
390.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
391.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	100 
392.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	100 
393.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	100 
394.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
395.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
396.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
397.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
398.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	98 
399.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
*400.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	97 *
401.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	97 
402.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
403.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	96 
404.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	96 
405.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
406.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
407.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
408.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
409.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
410.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
411.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	95 
412.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
413.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
414.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
415.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
416.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	93 
417.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
418.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
419.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	91 
420.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
421.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
422.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	91 
423.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	91 
424.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
425.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
426.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
427.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
428.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
429.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
430.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	88 
431.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
432.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
433.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
434.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
435.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	85 
436.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
437.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
438.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
439.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
440.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
441.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
442.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	83 
443.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
444.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
445.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
446.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
447.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	81 
448.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	81 
449.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
450.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	80 
451.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
452.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
453.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
454.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	80 
455.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
456.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	79 
457.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
458.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	79 
459.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
460.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	78 
461.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	78 
462.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
463.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
464.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
465.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
466.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
467.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
468.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
469.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	76 
470.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
471.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
472.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
473.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	74 
474.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
475.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
476.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
477.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
478.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
479.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
480.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	71 
481.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
482.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
483.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	71 
484.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
485.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
486.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	70 
487.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
488.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
489.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
490.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
491.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
492.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
493.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
494.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
495.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
496.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
497.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
498.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
499.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
*500.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 *
501.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
502.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	64 
503.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
504.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	64 
505.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
506.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
507.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
508.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
509.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
510.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	63 
511.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
512.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
513.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
514.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
515.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
516.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
517.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
518.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
519.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	60 
520.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
521.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
522.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
523.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
524.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
525.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
526.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
527.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
528.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
529.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
530.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
531.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
532.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
533.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
534.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
535.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
536.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
537.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
538.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
539.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
540.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
541.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
542.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
543.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
544.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	54 
545.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	54 
546.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
547.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
548.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
549.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
550.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	53 
551.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
552.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	53 
553.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
554.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
555.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
556.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
557.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
558.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
559.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
560.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
561.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
562.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
563.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
564.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
565.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
566.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
567.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	50 
568.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
569.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
570.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	50 
571.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
572.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
573.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
574.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
575.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
576.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
577.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
578.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
579.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
580.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	48 
581.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
582.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
583.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
584.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
585.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
586.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
587.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
588.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
589.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
590.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
591.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
592.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
593.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
594.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
595.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
596.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
597.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
598.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
599.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	44 
*600.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 *
601.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
602.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
603.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
604.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
605.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	44 
606.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
607.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
608.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
609.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
610.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
611.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
612.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
613.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
614.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
615.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	43 
616.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
617.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
618.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
619.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	42 
620.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
621.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
622.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
623.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
624.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	40 
625.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
626.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
627.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
628.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
629.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
630.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	40 
631.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
632.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
633.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	39 
634.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
635.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
636.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
637.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	39 
638.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
639.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
640.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
641.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
642.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
643.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
644.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
645.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
646.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	38 
647.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
648.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
649.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
650.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
651.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
652.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
653.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
654.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
655.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
656.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
657.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
658.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
659.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
660.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
661.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	37 
662.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
663.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	37 
664.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
665.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
666.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
667.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
668.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
669.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	36 
670.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
671.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
672.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
673.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
674.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
675.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
676.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
677.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
678.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
679.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
680.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	34 
681.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
682.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
683.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
684.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
685.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
686.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
687.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	34 
688.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
689.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
690.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
691.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
692.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
693.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	33 
694.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
695.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
696.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
697.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
698.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 
699.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
700.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
701.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
702.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
703.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
704.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
705.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
706.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
707.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
708.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
709.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
710.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
711.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
712.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
713.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
714.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
715.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
716.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
717.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
718.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
719.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
720.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	30 
721.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	30 
722.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
723.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
724.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
725.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
726.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
727.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
728.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
729.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
730.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
731.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
732.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
733.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
734.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
735.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
736.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
737.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
738.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
739.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
740.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
741.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
742.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
743.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
744.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
745.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
746.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
747.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
748.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	28 
749.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
750.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
751.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
752.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
753.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
754.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
755.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
756.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
757.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
758.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
759.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
760.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
761.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
762.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
763.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	27 
764.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
765.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
766.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	26 
767.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
768.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
769.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
770.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
771.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
772.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
773.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
774.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
775.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
776.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
777.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
778.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
779.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
780.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
781.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
782.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
783.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
784.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
785.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
786.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
787.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
788.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
789.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
790.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
791.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
792.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
793.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
794.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
795.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
796.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
797.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
798.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
799.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
*800.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 *
801.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
802.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
803.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
804.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
805.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
806.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
807.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
808.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
809.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
810.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
811.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
812.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
813.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
814.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
815.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
816.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
817.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
818.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
819.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
820.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
821.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
822.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
823.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
824.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
825.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
826.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
827.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
828.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
829.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
830.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
831.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
832.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
833.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
834.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
835.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	21 
836.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
837.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	21 
838.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
839.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
840.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
841.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
842.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
843.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
844.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
845.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
846.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
847.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
848.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
849.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
850.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
851.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
852.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
853.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
854.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
855.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
856.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
857.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
858.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
859.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
860.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
861.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
862.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
863.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	20 
864.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
865.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
866.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
867.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
868.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
869.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
870.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	20 
871.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
872.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
873.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
874.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
875.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
876.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
877.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
878.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
879.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
880.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	19 
881.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
882.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
883.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
884.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
885.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
886.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
887.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
888.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
889.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
890.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
891.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
892.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
893.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
894.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
895.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
896.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
897.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
898.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
899.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
*900.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 *
901.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
902.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
903.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
904.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	18 
905.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
906.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
907.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
908.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
909.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
910.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
911.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
912.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
913.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
914.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
915.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
916.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
917.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
918.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
919.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
920.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
921.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
922.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
923.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
924.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
925.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
926.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
927.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
928.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	17 
929.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
930.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
931.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
932.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
933.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
934.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
935.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
936.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
937.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
938.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
939.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
940.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
941.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
942.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
943.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	17 
944.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
945.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
946.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
947.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
948.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
949.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
950.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
951.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
952.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
953.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
954.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
955.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
956.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
957.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
958.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
959.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
960.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
961.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
962.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
963.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
964.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
965.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
966.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
967.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
968.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
969.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
970.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
971.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
972.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
973.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	15 
974.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
975.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
976.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
977.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
978.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
979.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	15 
980.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
981.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
982.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
983.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
984.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
985.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
986.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
987.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
988.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
989.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
990.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
991.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
992.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
993.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
994.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
995.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
996.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	15 
997.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
998.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
999.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
*1000.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 *
1001.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1002.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1003.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1004.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1005.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1006.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1007.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	14 
1008.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	14 
1009.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1010.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1011.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1012.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1013.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1014.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1015.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1016.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1017.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1018.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1019.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1020.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1021.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1022.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1023.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1024.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1025.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1026.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1027.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1028.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1029.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1030.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1031.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1032.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1033.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1034.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1035.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1036.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	13 
1037.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1038.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1039.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1040.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1041.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1042.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1043.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1044.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1045.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1046.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1047.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1048.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1049.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13 
1050.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1051.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1052.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1053.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1054.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1055.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1056.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1057.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1058.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1059.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1060.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1061.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1062.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1063.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1064.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1065.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1066.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1067.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1068.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1069.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1070.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1071.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1072.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1073.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1074.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1075.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1076.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1077.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1078.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1079.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1080.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1081.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1082.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1083.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1084.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1085.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1086.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1087.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1088.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1089.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1090.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1091.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1092.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1093.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1094.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1095.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1096.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1097.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1098.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1099.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
*1100.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 *
1101.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1102.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	11 
1103.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1104.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1105.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1106.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1107.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1108.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1109.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1110.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1111.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1112.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1113.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1114.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1115.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1116.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1117.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1118.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1119.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1120.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1121.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1122.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1123.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1124.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1125.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	11 
1126.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1127.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1128.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1129.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1130.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1131.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1132.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1133.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1134.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1135.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1136.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1137.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1138.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1139.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1140.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1141.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1142.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1143.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1144.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1145.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1146.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1147.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1148.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1149.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1150.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1151.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1152.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1153.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1154.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1155.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	10 
1156.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1157.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1158.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1159.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1160.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1161.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1162.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1163.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1164.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1165.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1166.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1167.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1168.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1169.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1170.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1171.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1172.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1173.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1174.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1175.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1176.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1177.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1178.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1179.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1180.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1181.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1182.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1183.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1184.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1185.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1186.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1187.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1188.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1189.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1190.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1191.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1192.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1193.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1194.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1195.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1196.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1197.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1198.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1199.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
*1200.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 *
1201.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1202.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1203.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1204.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1205.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1206.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1207.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1208.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1209.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1210.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1211.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1212.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1213.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1214.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1215.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1216.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1217.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1218.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1219.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1220.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1221.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1222.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1223.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1224.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1225.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1226.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1227.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1228.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1229.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1230.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1231.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1232.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1233.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1234.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1235.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1236.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1237.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1238.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1239.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1240.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1241.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1242.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1243.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1244.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1245.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1246.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1247.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1248.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1249.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1250.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1251.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1252.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1253.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1254.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1255.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1256.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1257.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1258.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1259.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1260.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1261.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1262.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1263.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1264.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1265.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1266.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1267.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1268.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1269.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1270.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1271.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1272.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1273.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1274.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1275.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1276.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1277.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1278.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1279.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1280.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1281.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1282.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1283.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1284.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1285.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1286.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1287.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1288.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1289.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1290.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1291.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1292.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1293.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1294.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	8 
1295.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1296.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1297.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1298.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1299.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
*1300.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 *
1301.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1302.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1303.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1304.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1305.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1306.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1307.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1308.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1309.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1310.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1311.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1312.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1313.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1314.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1315.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1316.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1317.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1318.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1319.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1320.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1321.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1322.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1323.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1324.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1325.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1326.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1327.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1328.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1329.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1330.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1331.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1332.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1333.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1334.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1335.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1336.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1337.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1338.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1339.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1340.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1341.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1342.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1343.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1344.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1345.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1346.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1347.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1348.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1349.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1350.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1351.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1352.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1353.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1354.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1355.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1356.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1357.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1358.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1359.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1360.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1361.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1362.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1363.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1364.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1365.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1366.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1367.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1368.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1369.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1370.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1371.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1372.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1373.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1374.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1375.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1376.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1377.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1378.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1379.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1380.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1381.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1382.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1383.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1384.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1385.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1386.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1387.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1388.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1389.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1390.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1391.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1392.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1393.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1394.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1395.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1396.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1397.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1398.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1399.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
*1400.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 *
1401.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1402.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1403.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1404.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1405.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1406.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1407.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1408.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1409.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1410.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1411.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1412.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1413.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1414.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1415.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1416.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1417.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1418.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1419.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1420.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1421.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1422.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1423.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1424.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1425.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1426.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1427.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1428.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1429.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1430.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1431.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1432.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1433.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1434.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1435.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1436.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1437.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1438.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1439.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1440.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1441.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1442.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1443.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1444.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1445.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1446.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1447.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1448.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1449.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1450.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1451.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1452.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1453.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1454.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1455.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1456.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1457.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1458.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1459.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1460.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1461.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1462.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1463.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1464.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1465.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1466.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1467.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1468.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1469.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1470.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1471.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1472.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1473.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1474.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1475.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1476.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1477.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1478.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1479.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1480.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1481.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1482.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1483.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1484.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1485.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1486.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1487.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1488.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1489.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1490.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1491.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1492.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1493.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1494.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1495.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1496.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	6 
1497.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1498.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1499.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
*1500.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 *
1501.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1502.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1503.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1504.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1505.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1506.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1507.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1508.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1509.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1510.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1511.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1512.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	5 
1513.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1514.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1515.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1516.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1517.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1518.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1519.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1520.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1521.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1522.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1523.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1524.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1525.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1526.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1527.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1528.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1529.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1530.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1531.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1532.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1533.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1534.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1535.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1536.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1537.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1538.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1539.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1540.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1541.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1542.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1543.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1544.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1545.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1546.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1547.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1548.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1549.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1550.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1551.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1552.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1553.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1554.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1555.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1556.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1557.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1558.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1559.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1560.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1561.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1562.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1563.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1564.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1565.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1566.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1567.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1568.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1569.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1570.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1571.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1572.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1573.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1574.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1575.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1576.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1577.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1578.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1579.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1580.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1581.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1582.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1583.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1584.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1585.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1586.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1587.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1588.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1589.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1590.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1591.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1592.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1593.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1594.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1595.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1596.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1597.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1598.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1599.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
*1600.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 *
1601.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1602.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1603.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1604.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1605.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1606.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1607.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1608.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1609.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1610.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1611.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1612.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1613.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1614.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1615.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1616.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1617.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1618.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1619.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1620.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1621.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1622.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1623.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	4 
1624.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1625.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1626.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1627.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1628.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1629.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1630.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1631.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1632.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1633.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1634.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1635.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1636.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1637.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1638.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1639.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1640.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1641.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1642.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1643.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1644.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1645.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1646.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1647.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1648.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1649.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1650.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1651.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1652.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1653.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1654.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1655.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1656.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1657.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1658.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1659.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1660.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1661.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1662.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1663.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1664.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1665.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1666.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1667.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1668.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1669.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1670.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1671.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1672.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1673.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1674.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1675.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1676.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1677.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1678.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1679.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1680.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1681.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1682.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1683.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1684.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1685.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1686.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1687.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1688.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1689.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1690.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1691.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1692.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1693.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1694.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1695.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1696.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1697.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1698.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1699.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
*1700.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 *
1701.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1702.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1703.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1704.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1705.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1706.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1707.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1708.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1709.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1710.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1711.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1712.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1713.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1714.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1715.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1716.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1717.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1718.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1719.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1720.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1721.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1722.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1723.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1724.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1725.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1726.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1727.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1728.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1729.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1730.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1731.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1732.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1733.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1734.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1735.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1736.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1737.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1738.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1739.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1740.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1741.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1742.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1743.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1744.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1745.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1746.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1747.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1748.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1749.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1750.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1751.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1752.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1753.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	3 
1754.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1755.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1756.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1757.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1758.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1759.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1760.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1761.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1762.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1763.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1764.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1765.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1766.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1767.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1768.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1769.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1770.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1771.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1772.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1773.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1774.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1775.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1776.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1777.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1778.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1779.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1780.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1781.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1782.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1783.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1784.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1785.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1786.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1787.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1788.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1789.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1790.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1791.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1792.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1793.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1794.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1795.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1796.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1797.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1798.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1799.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
*1800.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 *
1801.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1802.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1803.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1804.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1805.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1806.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1807.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1808.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1809.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1810.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1811.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1812.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1813.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1814.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1815.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1816.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1817.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1818.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1819.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1820.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1821.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1822.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1823.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1824.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1825.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1826.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1827.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1828.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1829.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1830.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1831.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1832.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1833.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1834.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1835.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1836.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1837.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1838.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1839.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	2 
1840.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1841.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1842.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1843.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1844.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1845.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1846.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1847.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1848.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1849.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1850.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1851.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1852.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1853.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1854.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1855.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1856.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1857.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1858.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1859.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1860.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1861.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1862.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1863.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1864.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1865.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1866.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1867.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1868.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1869.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1870.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1871.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1872.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1873.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1874.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1875.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1876.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1877.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1878.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1879.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1880.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1881.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1882.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1883.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1884.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1885.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1886.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1887.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1888.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1889.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1890.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1891.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1892.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1893.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1894.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1895.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1896.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1897.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1898.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1899.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
*1900.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 *
1901.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1902.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1903.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1904.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1905.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1906.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1907.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1908.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1909.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1910.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1911.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1912.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1913.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1914.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1915.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1916.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1917.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1918.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1919.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1920.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1921.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1922.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1923.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1924.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1925.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1926.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1927.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1928.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1929.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1930.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1931.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1932.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1933.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1934.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1935.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1936.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1937.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1938.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1939.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1940.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1941.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1942.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1943.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1944.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1945.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1946.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1947.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1948.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1949.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1950.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1951.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1952.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1953.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1954.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1955.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1956.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1957.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1958.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1959.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1960.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1961.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1962.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1963.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1964.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1965.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1966.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1967.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1968.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1969.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1970.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1971.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1972.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1973.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1974.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1975.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1976.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1977.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1978.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1979.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1980.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1981.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1982.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1983.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1984.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1985.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1986.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1987.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1988.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1989.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1990.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1991.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1992.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2281
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1831
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1820
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1816
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1774
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1616
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1473
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1154
10.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1135

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4554
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4441
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2812
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2092
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1695
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1676
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1497
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1303


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Sep. 2017)

hier mein Sptember-Voting


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Susan Link
5.) Angela Braun
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Nazan Eckes
9.) Marie Görz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Anouschka Horn


----------



## Anakin (16 Sep. 2017)

September Voting:

#01: Helene Fischer 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Jelena Jensen 
#04: Laura Papendick 
#05: Victoria Justice 
#06: Lena Gercke 
#07: Lena Meyer Landrut 
#08: Isabel Edvardsson 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Georgia Jones 
#10: Anissa Kate
#10: Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## ch2004 (18 Sep. 2017)

*September 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## tvgirlslover (19 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Nina Bott
5. Kate Middleton
6. Jessica Kastrop
7. Ilka Eßmüller
8. Linda Zervakis
9. Martina Hingis
10. Julia Scharf


----------



## ManuN (20 Sep. 2017)

September 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Ana Plasencia	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Susi Brandt	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## Don Sven (28 Sep. 2017)

September:


1. Lena Gercke






2. Lena Stiffel





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Linda Marlen Runge





5. Jessica Ginkel






6. Dorothee Bär






7. Julia Klöckner





8. Annemarie Eilfeld






9. Felicitas Woll






10. Sarah Bogen


----------



## NEF (28 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jordana Brewster	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Kelli Berglund	
7. Mila Kunis	
8. Megan Fox	
9. Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## pofgo (29 Sep. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## StefanKa (29 Sep. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke







2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Scarlett Johansson






4. Jessica Alba






5. Tatjana Kästel






6. Melanie Kogler






7. Sophie Marceau






8. Luise von Finckh






9. Carina Dengler






10. Rosanna Rocci


----------



## ch2004 (30 Sep. 2017)

* September 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2017)

September

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose




2. Demi Lovato




3. Miley Cyrus




4. Taylor Swift




5. Selena Gomez




6. Hayley Williams




7. Miranda Cosgrove




8. Ashley Tisdale




9. Ariana Grande




10. Hilary Duff
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Victoria Justice






​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2017)

September 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Shanina Shaik
Rose Bertram
Joanna Krupa
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2017)

ch2004 schrieb:


> * September 2017*
> 
> *1. Kirsten Rademacher*
> 
> ...



Voting zähle ich für Oktober - im September hattest du schon


----------



## RockingSheep (30 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Cav (30 Sep. 2017)

September 2017

1. Alicia Vikander


 

2. Lena Gercke


 

3. Sara Sampaio


 

4. Elodie Yung




5. Chloe Bennet


 

6. Stacy Keibler


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Laura Wontorra


 

9. Elizabeth Hurley


 

10. Alexandra Maquet (Alma)




10. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger




10. Lily Collins


----------



## maggi77 (30 Sep. 2017)

oktober Voting

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Kara del Toro
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Adrianne Curry
7. Joanna Krupa
8. MAria Hering
9. Helen de Muro
10.Mariah Carey


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Sep. 2017)

*September - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Doreen Seidel


 

6. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Nina Dobrev


 

9. Natalie Dormer


 

10. Lisa Mayer


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2017 22:50*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4604 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4475 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2829 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2281 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2096 
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1831 
7.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1831 
8.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1820 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1788 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1734 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1676 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1635 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1498 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1473 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1313 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1221 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1154 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1144 
23.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1142 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1089 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1045 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1002 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	967 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	957 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	924 
30.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	920 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	912 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	900 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	899 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	856 
37.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	809 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	799 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	793 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	786 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	744 
43.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	740 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	733 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	733 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	727 
47.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	717 
49.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	715 
50.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	699 
52.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
53.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
54.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	675 
55.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
56.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	640 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	638 
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	636 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	635 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	633 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	606 
62.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
63.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
64.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	575 
65.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	573 
66.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	570 
67.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	568 
68.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
69.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	564 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	564 
71.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	560 
72.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	556 
73.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	553 
74.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	548 
75.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
76.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	544 
77.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	533 
78.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	520 
80.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	520 
81.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
82.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
83.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	504 
84.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	501 
85.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	498 
86.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	487 
87.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
88.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
89.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
90.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	480 
91.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
92.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
93.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
94.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
95.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	449 
96.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	447 
97.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	445 
98.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	444 
99.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	438 
*100.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 *
101.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	428 
102.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	421 
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 421 
105.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	419 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	414 
108.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
109.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
110.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	405 
112.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
113.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
114.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
115.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	398 
116.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
117.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	397 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	396 
119.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	392 
120.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
121.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
122.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
123.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	382 
124.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	382 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	381 
126.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	377 
127.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	373 
128.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
129.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	367 
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	360 
131.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	357 
132.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	353 
133.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	348 
134.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	345 
135.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	344 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	344 
137.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
138.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	335 
139.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
140.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	328 
142.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
143.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
144.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
145.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	321 
146.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	318 
148.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
150.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
151.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	311 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	306 
153.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	306 
154.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	306 
155.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
156.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
157.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
158.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
159.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	298 
160.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
161.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	289 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	288 
163.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
164.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
165.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
166.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
167.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	286 
168.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
169.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	280 
170.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	280 
171.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
172.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	279 
173.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	274 
175.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
176.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
177.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
178.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
179.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
180.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
181.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
182.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
183.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
184.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	262 
185.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	261 
186.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
187.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	261 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	258 
189.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
190.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
191.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	255 
192.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
193.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	252 
194.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	251 
195.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	251 
196.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	250 
197.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
198.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
199.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	246 
*200.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 *
201.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	242 
202.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	242 
203.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	242 
204.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	238 
205.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
206.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
207.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
208.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	229 
209.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	225 
210.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
211.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	222 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	219 
213.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	219 
214.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
215.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
216.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
217.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	216 
218.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
219.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA, 214 
220.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
221.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
222.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	214 
223.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
224.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
225.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	211 
227.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
228.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
229.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
230.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
231.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
232.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
233.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
234.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	205 
235.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	205 
236.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
237.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
238.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	201 
239.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	200 
240.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	200 
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	197 
242.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
243.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
244.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	194 
245.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
246.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	191 
247.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	190 
248.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	190 
249.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	190 
250.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
251.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
252.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	188 
253.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
254.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
255.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
256.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
257.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	184 
258.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
259.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
260.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
261.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
262.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
263.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
264.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
265.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
266.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
267.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
268.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
269.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
270.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
271.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	173 
272.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
273.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
274.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
275.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
276.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	172 
277.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	171 
278.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
279.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
280.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	169 
281.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
282.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
283.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
284.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
285.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	163 
286.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
287.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
288.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	161 
289.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
290.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	160 
291.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	159 
292.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	158 
293.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
294.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	158 
295.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
296.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	156 
297.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
298.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
299.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
*300.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 *
301.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
302.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
303.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
304.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	149 
305.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
306.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
307.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
308.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	147 
309.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	146 
310.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
311.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	145 
312.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	145 
313.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	144 
314.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
315.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	143 
316.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	143 
317.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
318.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
319.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	142 
320.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
321.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	139 
322.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
323.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
324.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	137 
325.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
326.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
327.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
328.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	132 
329.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	132 
330.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
331.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
332.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	131 
333.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
334.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
335.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
336.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
337.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	127 
338.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
339.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
340.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	127 
341.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
342.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
343.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
344.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
345.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
346.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	123 
347.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
348.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	121 
349.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
350.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	121 
351.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	121 
352.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
353.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	120 
354.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
355.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
356.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	118 
357.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	117 
358.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
359.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
360.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	117 
361.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
362.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
363.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
364.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
365.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
366.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	112 
367.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
368.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
369.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
370.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	111 
371.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	110 
372.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
373.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	109 
374.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
375.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
376.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
377.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
378.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
379.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	106 
380.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
381.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
382.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
383.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
384.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
385.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
386.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
387.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
388.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
389.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	101 
390.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	101 
391.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
392.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	100 
393.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	100 
394.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	100 
395.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	100 
396.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
397.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
398.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
399.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	99 
*400.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	98 *
401.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
402.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	97 
403.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
404.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	96 
405.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	96 
406.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
407.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
408.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
409.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
410.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
411.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
412.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
413.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
414.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
415.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
416.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	93 
417.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	92 
418.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	92 
419.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
420.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
421.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
422.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
423.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	91 
424.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	91 
425.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
426.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
427.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
428.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
429.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
430.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
431.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	88 
432.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
433.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
434.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
435.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	86 
436.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
437.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	85 
438.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
439.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
440.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
441.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
442.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
443.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
444.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
445.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	83 
446.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
447.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
448.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
449.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	81 
450.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	81 
451.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
452.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	80 
453.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
454.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
455.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
456.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
457.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	79 
458.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
459.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	79 
460.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
461.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	78 
462.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	78 
463.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	77 
464.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
465.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
466.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
467.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
468.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
469.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
470.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
471.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
472.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	75 
473.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
474.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
475.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
476.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
477.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
478.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
479.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
480.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
481.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	71 
482.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
483.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
484.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	71 
485.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
486.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
487.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
488.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
489.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	69 
490.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
491.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
492.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
493.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
494.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 
495.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
496.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
497.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
498.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
499.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
*500.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 *
501.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
502.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
503.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
504.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	64 
505.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
506.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	64 
507.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
508.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
509.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
510.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
511.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
512.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
513.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
514.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
515.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
516.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
517.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
518.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	60 
519.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
520.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
521.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
522.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
523.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
524.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
525.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
526.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
527.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
528.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
529.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
530.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
531.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
532.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
533.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
534.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
535.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
536.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
537.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	56 
538.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
539.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
540.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
541.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
542.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
543.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
544.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
545.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
546.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
547.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
548.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
549.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
550.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	53 
551.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
552.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	53 
553.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
554.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
555.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
556.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
557.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
558.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
559.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
560.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
561.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
562.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
563.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
564.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
565.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
566.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	51 
567.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
568.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	50 
569.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
570.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
571.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
572.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
573.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	50 
574.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
575.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
576.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
577.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
578.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	48 
579.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
580.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
581.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	48 
582.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
583.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
584.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
585.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
586.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
587.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	47 
588.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
589.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
590.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
591.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
592.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
593.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
594.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
595.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	45 
596.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
597.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
598.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
599.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
*600.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 *
601.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
602.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
603.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	45 
604.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
605.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
606.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
607.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
608.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
609.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
610.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	44 
611.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
612.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
613.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
614.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
615.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
616.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
617.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
618.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	43 
619.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
620.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
621.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
622.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
623.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	42 
624.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
625.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	41 
626.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
627.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	41 
628.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
629.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
630.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
631.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	40 
632.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
633.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
634.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
635.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
636.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	40 
637.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
638.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
639.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
640.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
641.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
642.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	39 
643.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	39 
644.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
645.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
646.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
647.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
648.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
649.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
650.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
651.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
652.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
653.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
654.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
655.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
656.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
657.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
658.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	37 
659.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
660.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
661.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
662.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
663.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
664.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
665.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
666.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	37 
667.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
668.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
669.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
670.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
671.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
672.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
673.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	36 
674.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
675.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
676.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
677.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
678.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
679.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
680.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
681.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	35 
682.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
683.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
684.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
685.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	35 
686.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
687.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
688.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
689.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
690.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
691.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
692.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
693.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
694.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
695.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
696.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
697.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
698.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
699.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
*700.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	33 *
701.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
702.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
703.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
704.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
705.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
706.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
707.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
708.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
709.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
710.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
711.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
712.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
713.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
714.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
715.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
716.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
717.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
718.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
719.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
720.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
721.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
722.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	30 
723.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
724.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
725.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
726.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
727.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
728.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
729.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
730.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
731.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
732.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
733.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
734.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
735.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
736.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
737.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
738.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
739.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
740.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
741.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
742.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
743.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
744.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
745.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
746.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
747.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
748.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
749.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
750.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
751.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
752.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
753.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
754.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
755.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
756.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
757.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
758.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
759.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
760.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	27 
761.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
762.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
763.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	27 
764.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
765.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
766.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	26 
767.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
768.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
769.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
770.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
771.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
772.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
773.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
774.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
775.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
776.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
777.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
778.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
779.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
780.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
781.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
782.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
783.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
784.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
785.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
786.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
787.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
788.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
789.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
790.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
791.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
792.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
793.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
794.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
795.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
796.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
797.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
798.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
799.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
*800.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 *
801.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
802.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
803.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	23 
804.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
805.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
806.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
807.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
808.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
809.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
810.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
811.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	23 
812.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
813.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
814.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
815.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
816.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
817.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
818.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
819.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
820.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
821.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
822.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
823.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
824.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
825.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
826.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
827.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
828.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
829.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
830.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
831.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
832.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
833.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
834.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
835.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
836.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	21 
837.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
838.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
839.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	21 
840.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
841.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
842.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
843.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
844.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
845.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
846.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
847.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
848.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
849.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
850.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
851.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
852.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
853.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
854.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
855.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
856.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
857.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
858.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
859.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
860.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
861.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
862.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
863.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	20 
864.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
865.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
866.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	20 
867.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
868.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
869.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
870.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
871.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
872.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
873.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
874.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
875.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
876.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
877.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
878.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
879.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
880.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
881.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
882.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
883.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
884.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
885.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
886.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
887.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
888.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
889.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
890.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
891.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
892.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
893.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
894.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
895.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
896.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
897.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
898.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
899.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	18 
*900.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 *
901.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
902.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
903.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
904.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
905.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
906.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
907.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
908.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
909.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
910.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
911.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	18 
912.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
913.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
914.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
915.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
916.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
917.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
918.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
919.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
920.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
921.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
922.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
923.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
924.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
925.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
926.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
927.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
928.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
929.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	17 
930.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
931.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
932.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
933.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
934.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
935.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
936.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
937.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
938.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
939.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
940.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
941.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
942.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
943.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
944.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	17 
945.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
946.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
947.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
948.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
949.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
950.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
951.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
952.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
953.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
954.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
955.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
956.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
957.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
958.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
959.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
960.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
961.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
962.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
963.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
964.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
965.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
966.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
967.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
968.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
969.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
970.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
971.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
972.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
973.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
974.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
975.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
976.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
977.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
978.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
979.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
980.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	15 
981.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
982.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
983.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
984.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
985.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
986.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
987.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
988.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
989.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
990.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	15 
991.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
992.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
993.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
994.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
995.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
996.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
997.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
998.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	15 
999.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
*1000.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 *
1001.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1002.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1003.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1004.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1005.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1006.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1007.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1008.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1009.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1010.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	14 
1011.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	14 
1012.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1013.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1014.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1015.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1016.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1017.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1018.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1019.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1020.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1021.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1022.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1023.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1024.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1025.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1026.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1027.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1028.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1029.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1030.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1031.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1032.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1033.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1034.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1035.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1036.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1037.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1038.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1039.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1040.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1041.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1042.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1043.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1044.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1045.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1046.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1047.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1048.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1049.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1050.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1051.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1052.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1053.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1054.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1055.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1056.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1057.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1058.	Taissa Farmiga, USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1059.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1060.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	13 
1061.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1062.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1063.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1064.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1065.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1066.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1067.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1068.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1069.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1070.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1071.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1072.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1073.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1074.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1075.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1076.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1077.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1078.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1079.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1080.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1081.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1082.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1083.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1084.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1085.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1086.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1087.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1088.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1089.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1090.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1091.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1092.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1093.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1094.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1095.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1096.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1097.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1098.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1099.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
*1100.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 *
1101.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1102.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1103.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1104.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1105.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1106.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1107.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1108.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1109.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1110.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1111.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1112.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1113.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1114.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1115.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1116.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1117.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1118.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1119.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1120.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1121.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1122.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1123.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1124.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1125.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1126.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1127.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	11 
1128.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1129.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1130.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1131.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1132.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1133.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1134.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1135.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1136.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1137.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1138.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1139.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1140.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1141.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1142.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1143.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1144.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1145.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1146.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1147.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1148.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1149.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1150.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1151.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1152.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1153.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1154.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1155.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1156.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1157.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1158.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1159.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1160.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1161.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1162.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1163.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1164.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1165.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1166.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1167.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1168.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1169.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1170.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1171.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1172.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1173.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1174.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1175.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1176.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1177.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1178.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1179.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1180.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1181.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1182.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1183.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1184.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1185.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1186.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1187.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1188.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1189.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1190.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1191.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1192.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1193.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1194.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1195.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1196.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1197.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1198.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1199.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
*1200.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 *
1201.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1202.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1203.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1204.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1205.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1206.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1207.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1208.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1209.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1210.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1211.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1212.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1213.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1214.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1215.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1216.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1217.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1218.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1219.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1220.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1221.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1222.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1223.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1224.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1225.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1226.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1227.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1228.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1229.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1230.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1231.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1232.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1233.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1234.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1235.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1236.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1237.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1238.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1239.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1240.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1241.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1242.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1243.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1244.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1245.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1246.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1247.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1248.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1249.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1250.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1251.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1252.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1253.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1254.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1255.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1256.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1257.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1258.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1259.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1260.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1261.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1262.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1263.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1264.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1265.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1266.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1267.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1268.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1269.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1270.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1271.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1272.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1273.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1274.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1275.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1276.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1277.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1278.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1279.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1280.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1281.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1282.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1283.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1284.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1285.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1286.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1287.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1288.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1289.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1290.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1291.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1292.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1293.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1294.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1295.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	8 
1296.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1297.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1298.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1299.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
*1300.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 *
1301.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1302.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1303.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1304.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1305.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1306.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1307.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1308.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1309.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1310.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1311.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1312.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1313.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1314.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1315.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1316.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1317.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1318.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1319.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1320.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1321.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1322.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1323.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1324.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	8 
1325.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1326.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1327.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1328.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1329.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1330.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1331.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1332.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1333.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1334.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1335.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1336.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1337.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1338.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1339.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1340.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1341.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1342.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1343.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1344.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1345.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1346.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1347.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1348.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1349.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1350.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1351.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1352.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1353.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1354.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1355.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1356.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1357.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1358.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1359.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1360.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1361.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1362.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1363.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1364.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1365.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1366.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1367.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1368.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1369.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1370.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1371.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1372.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1373.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1374.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1375.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1376.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1377.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1378.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1379.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1380.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1381.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1382.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1383.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1384.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1385.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1386.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1387.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1388.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1389.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1390.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1391.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1392.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1393.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1394.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1395.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1396.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1397.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1398.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1399.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
*1400.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 *
1401.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1402.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1403.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1404.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1405.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1406.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1407.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1408.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1409.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1410.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1411.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1412.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1413.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1414.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1415.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1416.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1417.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1418.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1419.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1420.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1421.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1422.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	7 
1423.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1424.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1425.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1426.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1427.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1428.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1429.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1430.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1431.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1432.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1433.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1434.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1435.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1436.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1437.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	6 
1438.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1439.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1440.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1441.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1442.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1443.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1444.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1445.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1446.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1447.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1448.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1449.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1450.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1451.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1452.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1453.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1454.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1455.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1456.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1457.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1458.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1459.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1460.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1461.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1462.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1463.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1464.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1465.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1466.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1467.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1468.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1469.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1470.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1471.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1472.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1473.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1474.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1475.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1476.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1477.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1478.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1479.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1480.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1481.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1482.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1483.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1484.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1485.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1486.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1487.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1488.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1489.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1490.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1491.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1492.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1493.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1494.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1495.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1496.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1497.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1498.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1499.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
*1500.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 *
1501.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1502.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1503.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1504.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1505.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1506.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1507.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1508.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1509.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1510.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1511.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1512.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1513.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1514.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1515.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1516.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1517.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1518.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1519.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1520.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1521.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1522.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1523.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1524.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1525.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1526.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1527.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1528.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1529.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1530.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1531.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	5 
1532.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1533.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1534.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1535.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1536.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1537.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1538.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1539.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1540.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1541.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1542.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1543.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1544.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1545.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1546.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1547.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1548.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1549.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1550.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1551.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1552.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1553.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1554.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1555.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1556.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1557.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1558.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1559.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1560.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1561.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1562.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1563.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1564.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1565.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1566.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1567.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1568.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1569.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1570.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1571.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1572.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1573.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1574.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1575.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1576.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1577.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1578.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1579.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1580.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1581.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1582.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1583.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1584.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1585.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1586.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1587.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1588.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1589.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1590.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1591.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1592.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1593.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1594.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1595.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1596.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1597.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1598.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1599.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
*1600.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 *
1601.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1602.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1603.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1604.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1605.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1606.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1607.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1608.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1609.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1610.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1611.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1612.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1613.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1614.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1615.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1616.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1617.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1618.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1619.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1620.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1621.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1622.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1623.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1624.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1625.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1626.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1627.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1628.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1629.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1630.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1631.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1632.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1633.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1634.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1635.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1636.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1637.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1638.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1639.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1640.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1641.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1642.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1643.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1644.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1645.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1646.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1647.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1648.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1649.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1650.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1651.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1652.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1653.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	4 
1654.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1655.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1656.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1657.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1658.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1659.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1660.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1661.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1662.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1663.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1664.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1665.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1666.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1667.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1668.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1669.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1670.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1671.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1672.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1673.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1674.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1675.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1676.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1677.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1678.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1679.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1680.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1681.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1682.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1683.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1684.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1685.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1686.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1687.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1688.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1689.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1690.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1691.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1692.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1693.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1694.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1695.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1696.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1697.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1698.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1699.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
*1700.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 *
1701.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1702.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1703.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1704.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1705.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1706.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1707.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1708.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1709.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1710.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1711.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1712.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1713.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1714.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1715.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1716.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1717.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1718.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1719.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1720.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1721.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1722.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1723.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1724.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1725.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1726.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1727.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1728.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1729.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1730.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1731.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1732.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1733.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1734.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1735.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1736.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1737.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1738.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1739.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1740.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1741.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1742.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1743.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1744.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1745.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1746.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1747.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1748.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1749.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1750.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1751.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1752.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1753.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1754.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1755.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1756.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1757.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1758.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1759.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1760.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1761.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1762.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1763.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1764.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1765.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1766.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1767.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1768.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1769.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1770.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1771.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1772.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1773.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1774.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1775.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1776.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1777.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1778.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1779.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1780.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1781.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1782.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1783.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1784.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1785.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1786.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1787.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1788.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1789.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1790.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1791.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1792.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1793.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1794.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1795.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1796.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1797.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1798.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1799.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
*1800.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 *
1801.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1802.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1803.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1804.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1805.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1806.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1807.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1808.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1809.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1810.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2 
1811.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1812.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1813.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1814.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1815.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1816.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1817.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1818.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1819.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1820.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1821.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1822.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1823. Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1824.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1825.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1826.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1827.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1828.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1829.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1830.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1831.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1832.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1833.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1834.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1835.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1836.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1837.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1838.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1839.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1840.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1841.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1842.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1843.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1844.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1845.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1846.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1847.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1848.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1849.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1850.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1851.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1852.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1853.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1854.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1855.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1856.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1857.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1858.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1859.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1860.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1861.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1862.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1863.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1864.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1865.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1866.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1867.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1868.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1869.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1870.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1871.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1872.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1873.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1874.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1875.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1876.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1877.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1878.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1879.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1880.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1881.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1882.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1883.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1884.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1885.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1886.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1887.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1888.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1889.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1890.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1891.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1892.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1893.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1894.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1895.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1896.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1897.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1898.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1899.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
*1900.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 *
1901.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1902.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1903.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1904.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1905.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1906.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1907.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1908.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1909.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1910.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1911.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1912.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1913.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1914.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1915.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1916.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1917.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1918.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1919.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1920.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1921.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1922.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1923.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1924.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1925.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1926.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1927.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1928.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1929.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1930.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1931.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1932.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1933.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1934.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1935.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1936.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1937.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	1 
1938.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1939.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1940.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1941.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1942.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1943.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1944.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1945.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1946.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1947.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1948.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1949.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1950.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1951.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1952.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1953.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1954.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1955.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1956.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1957.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1958.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1959.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1960.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1961.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1962.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1963.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1964.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1965.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1966.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1967.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1968.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1969.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1970.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1971.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1972.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1973.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1974.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1975.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1976.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1977.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1978.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1979.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1980.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1981.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1982.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1983.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1984.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1985.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1986.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1987.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1988.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1989.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1990.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1991.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1992.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1993.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2281
2.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1831
3.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1831
4.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1820
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1788
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1635
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1473
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1154
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1144

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4604
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4475
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2829
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2096
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1734
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1676
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1498
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1313


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2017)

Für Oktober(Ich habe in diesem Monat wieder 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt)

1. Olivia WIlde


 

2. Natalie Portman


 


3. Emma Stone & Jennifer Lawrence


 

 

 


5. Liv Tyler


 
6. Kate Winslet


 
7. Jessica Chastain


 
8. Barbara Palvin


 
9. Natalie Dormer


 
10. Emily Ratajkowski


 
10. Jennifer Morrison


 
10. Yvonne Strahovski


 ​


----------



## tort3 (1 Okt. 2017)

1. Angelina Heger




2. Lena Meyer Landrut




3. Tanja Tischewitsch




4. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel




5. Janina Uhse




6. Stefanie Giesinger




7. Joelina Drews




8. Vanessa Mai




9. Laura Lopez




10. Sylvie Meis


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Okt. 2017)

Oktober Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Serena Salecker
04. Veronika Klimovits
05. Laura Papendick
06. Magdalena Voigt
07. Alina Merkau
08. Jana Azizi
09. Jennifer Lawrence 
10. Selena Gomez
10. Helena Fischer
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Okt. 2017)

*Oktober Voting:*

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Veronika Klimovits 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Caroline Wozniacki 
05.) Alina Merkau 
06 ) Daniela Ruah 
07.) Angela Finger-Erben 
08.) Sophie Turner 
09.) Lena Meyer Landrut
10.) Beatrice Egli 
10.) Vanessa Mai 
10.) Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2017)

Hier noch der September 

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 


*04. Angourie Rice*



 

*05. Eliza Bennett*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*



 

*07. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*08. Lily James*





*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Amelie Plaas-Link*, D, 20.07.1989 in Dortmund/D





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## hsvmann (1 Okt. 2017)

*10/17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2017)

*1. Hayley Williams*



2. LaFee


 
3. Kristen Stewart



4. Cheyenne Pahde


 
5. Valentina Pahde


 
6. Emma Roberts


 
7. Taylor Swift


 
8. Demi Lovato


 
9. Barbara Palvin


 
10. Cara Delevingne


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Okt. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Hier noch der September



Schon mal aufs Datum geschaut?  :angry:


----------



## brian69 (1 Okt. 2017)

*Oktober 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*



 



*
4. Isla Fisher 5. Katheryn Winnick 6. Natalie Dormer*




 

 



*
7. Sophie Turner 8. Heather Graham 9. Priyanka Chopra*




 

 




*10.
Camilla Belle - Kate Beckinsale - Lea Michele*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Camila Cabello
8. Sophia Bush
9. Willa Holland
10. Olivia Holt


----------



## Walt (2 Okt. 2017)

Ohjeeeee. Leider habe ich es wegen meines Urlaubs verpasst, im September zu voten. 
Das ist mit noch nie passiert.

Ob man mir eine Ausnahme gestattet? Dass das nachstehende Voting für Oktober mit gleicher Punktzahl ebenfalls für den September zusätzlich (also quai doppelt) gewertet wird?

Ich weiß, ich habe kein Anrecht darauf. Schnieeef. 

Hier ist Walt's Voting den Oktober (und wenn ich darf, auch nachträglich für den September) 2017:

1. Nora Koppen








2. Lena Gercke








3. Jeanette Biedermann








4. Caro Daur







5. Juliane Seyfarth







6. Valentina Pahde







7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl







8. Nadine Menz







9. Valea Scalabrino






10. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Afefan (2 Okt. 2017)

1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Emma Watson
6. Garbine Muguruza
7. Sasha Banks
8. Aline von Drateln
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Anne Hathaway
10. Madeleine Wehle


----------



## congo64 (2 Okt. 2017)

Walt schrieb:


> Ohjeeeee. Leider habe ich es wegen meines Urlaubs verpasst, im September zu voten.
> Das ist mit noch nie passiert.
> 
> Ob man mir eine Ausnahme gestattet? Dass das nachstehende Voting für Oktober mit gleicher Punktzahl ebenfalls für den September zusätzlich (also quai doppelt) gewertet wird?
> ...



Heute ist der 01. - also nur einen Tag zu spät..... das akzeptiere ich natürlich.


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2017)

congo64 schrieb:


> Heute ist der 01. - also nur einen Tag zu spät..... das akzeptiere ich natürlich.



Was da die OSZE-Wahlbeobachter zu sagen 

Und heute ist übrigens der Zweite


----------



## congo64 (2 Okt. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Was da die OSZE-Wahlbeobachter zu sagen
> 
> Und heute ist übrigens der Zweite



Ich frag die mal und natürlich hast du Recht.....


----------



## Hehnii (2 Okt. 2017)

Hier meine Septemberwertung 2017:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon ​
PS: Ein kleines bißchen zu spät, aber ich habe es das erste mal vergessen.


----------



## Anakin (3 Okt. 2017)

_Oktober Voting:_

#01: Veronika Klimovits
#02: Laura Papendick 
#03: Jelena Jensen 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Lena Gercke 
#06: Helene Fischer 
#07: Georgia Jones 
#08: Anissa Kate
#09: Lejla-X 
#10: Selena Gomez 
#10: Marlene Lufen 
#10: Katy Perry


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 17:

1 Bella Lesnik
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Marlene Lufen
5 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6 Christa Stipp
7 Anne Willmes
8 Jule Gölsdorf
9 Catherine Vogel
10 Mara Bermann
10 Sabine Sauer
10 Stephanie Meißner


----------



## Akrueger100 (4 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017​
1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​


----------



## ManuN (4 Okt. 2017)

Okt 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Helene Fischer	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Ana Plasencia	
7. Fernanda Brandao	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Susi Brandt	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2017)

congo64 schrieb:


> Ich frag die mal und natürlich hast du Recht.....



Ich winsel um Gnade!

:thx:


----------



## congo64 (5 Okt. 2017)

Walt schrieb:


> Ich winsel um Gnade!
> 
> :thx:



Ich habe es schon doppelt gezählt, Liste kommt dann wahrscheinlich Sonntag.....


----------



## tino2003 (6 Okt. 2017)

Hier der Oktober 2017:


*1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox*


----------



## leorules (6 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017

1. Hilary Duff

2. Megan Fox

3. Jessica Alba

4. Michelle Hunziker

5. Annemarie Carpendale

6. Naomi Watts

7. Selena Gomez

8. Vanessa Hudgens

9. Sophia Loren

10. Kate Beckinsale


----------



## duda2 (7 Okt. 2017)

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Elisha Cuthbert




3. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




4. Sabrina Carpenter




5. Alicia Vikander




6. Alessia Cara




7. Zara Larsson




8. Nadine Menz




9. Zendaya Coleman




10. Helene Fischer




10. Victoria Justice




10. Olivia Holt


----------



## benedikt (8 Okt. 2017)

Oktober-Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Gintare Sudziute
07 .Luisa Hartema
08. Rebecca Mir
09. Iris Kavka
10. Irina Shayk
10. Hailey Baldwin
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## congo64 (8 Okt. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (8 Okt. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.10.2017 22:20*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4643 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4529 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2867 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2283 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2107 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1868 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1846 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1837 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1798 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1744 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1687 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1635 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1502 
16.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1501 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1313 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1227 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1156 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1155 
23.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1150 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1090 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1045 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1011 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	976 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	957 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	927 
30.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	921 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	916 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	912 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	899 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
36.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	856 
37.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	818 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	809 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	803 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	793 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	756 
43.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	745 
44.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	740 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	738 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	735 
47.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	717 
49.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	715 
50.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
51.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	705 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	699 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	651 
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	646 
58.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	640 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	635 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	633 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	606 
62.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	585 
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	584 
65.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	580	 
66.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
67.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	570 
68.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	568 
69.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	564 
71.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	564 
72.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	564 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	563 
74.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	560 
75.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
76.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	544 
77.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	533 
78.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
79.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	531 
80.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	520 
81.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	520 
82.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	508 
84.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
85.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	505 
86.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	487 
87.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	486 
88.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
89.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
90.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
91.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
92.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
93.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
94.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	463 
95.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
96.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	453 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	449 
98.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	445 
99.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	438 
*100.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 *
101.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	429 
102.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	428 
103.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
104.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	424 
105.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 421 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	414 
108.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
109.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
110.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
111.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	405 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	405 
113.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
114.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
115.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
116.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	397 
117.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
118.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	397 
119.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	392 
120.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
121.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
122.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	386 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	385 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	382 
126.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	382 
127.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	373 
128.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	371 
129.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
130.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	366 
131.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	361 
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	360 
133.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	354 
134.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	353	 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	352 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	344 
137.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	337 
139.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	335 
140.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
141.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
142.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	328 
143.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
144.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
145.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	321 
147.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
148.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	320 
149.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
150.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
151.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
152.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	315 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	309 
154.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	308 
155.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
156.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
157.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
158.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
159.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	298 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	294 
161.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	289 
163.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	289 
164.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
165.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
166.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
167.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
168.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	286 
169.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	283 
171.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	280 
172.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
173.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	274 
175.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
176.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
177.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
178.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	270 
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
180.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
181.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
182.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
183.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
184.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	266 
185.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	262 
187.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	261 
189.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
190.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
191.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	255 
192.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	254 
193.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
194.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	254 
195.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	252 
196.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	252 
197.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	252 
198.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	250 
199.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	250 
*200.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 *
201.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
202.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
203. Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	245 
204.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	238 
205.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
206.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	233 
207.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
208.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
209.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	226 
210.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	225 
211.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	223 
212.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
213.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	222 
214.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	219 
215.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
216.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
217.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	218 
218.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
219.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
220.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
221.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
222.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	214 
223.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
224.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
225.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	211 
227.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
228.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
229.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
230.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
231.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	207 
232.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
233.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
234.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
235.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	205 
236.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	205 
237.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
238.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	203 
239.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
240.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
241.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	200 
242.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	197 
243.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
244.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
245.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	193 
246.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
247.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	191 
248.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	191 
249.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	191 
250.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	190 
251.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
252.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
253.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	188 
254.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
255.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
256.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
257.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
258.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
259.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	183 
260.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
261.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
262.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
263.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
264.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
265.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
266.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
267.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
268.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
269.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
270.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
271.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
272.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
273.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	173 
274.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
275.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
276.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
277.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	171 
278.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
279.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
280.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	169 
281.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
282.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
283.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
284.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	164 
285.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
286.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
287.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
288.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	161 
289.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	161 
290.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	160 
291.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
292.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	160 
293.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	159 
294.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	159 
295.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
296.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
297.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	156 
298.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
299.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
*300.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 *
301.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	151 
302.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
303.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
304.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
305.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
306.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
307.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
308.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
309.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	147 
310.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	146 
311.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	146 
312.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	145 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	145 
314.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
315.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	145 
316.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	144 
317.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
318.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	143 
319.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
320.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
321.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
322.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
323.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	139 
324.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
325.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
326.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
327.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	135 
328.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
329.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
330.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	132 
331.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
332.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
333.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
334.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
335.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
336.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
337.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
338.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
339.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
340.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	127 
341.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	127 
342.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
343.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	125 
344.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	125 
345.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
346.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	124 
347.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
348.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
349.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
350.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	123 
351.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
352.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	121 
353.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
354.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
355.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	120 
356.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
357.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	118 
358.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
359.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	118 
360.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	117 
361.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
362.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	117 
363.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
364.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
365.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
366.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
367.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
368.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
369.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
370.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
371.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
372.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
373.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
374.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	109 
375.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	109 
376.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	109 
377.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
378.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
379.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
380.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	107 
381.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	107 
382.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	107 
383.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	106 
384.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	106 
385.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
386.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
387.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
388.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
389.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
390.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
391.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	103 
392.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
393.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
394.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
395.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	101 
396.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	101 
397.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	101 
398.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	101 
399.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
*400.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	100 *
401.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
402.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
403.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
404.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
405.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	97 
406.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	97 
407.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	96 
408.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	96 
409.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
410.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
411.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
412.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
413.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
414.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
415.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
416.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	93 
417.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
418.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
419.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	93 
420.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	92 
421.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	92 
422.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
423.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
424.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
425.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
426.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
427.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
428.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
429.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	90 
430.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
431.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
432.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
433.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	87 
434.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
435.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
436.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
437.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	86 
438.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
439.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
440.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	85 
441.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
442.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
443.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
444.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
445.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
446.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
447.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	83 
448.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
449.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	83 
450.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
451.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
452.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
453.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	81 
454.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
455.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
456.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
457.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
458.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
459.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
460.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	79 
461.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
462.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	78	 
463.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	77 
464.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
465.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
466.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	77 
467.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
468.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
469.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
470.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
471.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
472.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
473.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	75 
474.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
475.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
476.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
477.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
478.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
479.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
480.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
481.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	72 
482.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
483.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
484.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
485.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	71 
486.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
487.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
488.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
489.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
490.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	69 
491.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
492.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
493.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
494.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
495.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 
496.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
497.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
498.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
499.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
*500.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 *
501.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
502.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
503.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	65 
504.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
505.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
506.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
507.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
508.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
509.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
510.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
511.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
512.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
513.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
514.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
515.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
516.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
517.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
518.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	60 
519.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	60 
520.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
521.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
522.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
523.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
524.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
525.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	59 
526.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
527.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
528.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
529.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
530.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
531.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
532.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
533.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
534.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
535.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
536.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
537.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
538.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
539.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	56 
540.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
541.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
542.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
543.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
544.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
545.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
546.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
547.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
548.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
549.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
550.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
551.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
552.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
553.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	53 
554.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
555.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
556.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
557.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
558.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
559.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
560.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
561.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
562.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
563.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
564.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
565.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
566.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
567.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	51 
568.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
569.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	50 
570.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
571.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
572.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	50 
573.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
574.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
575.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	50 
576.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
577.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
578.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
579.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
580.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
581.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	48 
582.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
583.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
584.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	48 
585.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
586.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
587.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
588.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
589.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
590.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	47 
591.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
592.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
593.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
594.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
595.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
596.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
597.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	46 
598.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
599.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	46 
*600.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 *
601.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
602.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
603.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
604.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
605.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
606.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
607.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
608.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
609.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
610.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
611.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
612.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
613.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
614.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
615.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
616.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
617.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
618.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
619.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	44 
620.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
621.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
622.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
623.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	43 
624.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
625.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	43 
626.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
627.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
628.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
629.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
630.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
631.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	41 
632.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
633.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
634.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
635.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
636.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	40 
637.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
638.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
639.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
640.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
641.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
642.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
643.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
644.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
645.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
646.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	39 
647.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
648.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
649.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
650.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
651.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
652.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
653.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
654.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
655.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
656.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
657.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
658.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
659.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
660.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
661.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
662.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
663.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	37 
664.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
665.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
666.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
667.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
668.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
669.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
670.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
671.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
672.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	37 
673.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
674.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
675.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
676.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
677.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	36 
678.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
679.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
680.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
681.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
682.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
683.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
684.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
685.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
686.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
687.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
688.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
689.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
690.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
691.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
692.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
693.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
694.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
695.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
696.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
697.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
698.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
699.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
*700.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 *
701.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
702.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
703.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
704.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
705.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
706.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
707.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
708.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
709.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
710.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
711.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
712.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
713.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
714.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
715.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
716.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
717.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
718.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
719.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	30 
720.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
721.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
722.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
723.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
724.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
725.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
726.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
727.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
728.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
729.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
730.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
731.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
732.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
733.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
734.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
735.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	29 
736.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
737.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
738.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
739.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
740.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
741.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
742.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
743.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
744.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	28 
745.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	28 
746.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
747.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
748.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
749.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
750.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
751.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
752.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
753.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
754.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
755.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
756.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
757.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
758.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
759.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
760.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
761.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
762.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
763.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
764.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
765.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
766.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	27 
767.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
768.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
769.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
770.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
771.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
772.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
773.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
774.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
775.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
776.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
777.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
778.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
779.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
780.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
781.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
782.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
783.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
784.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
785.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
786.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
787.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
788.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
789.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
790.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
791.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
792.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
793.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
794.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
795.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
796.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	24 
797.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	24 
798.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
799.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
*800.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 *
801.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
802.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
803.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
804.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
805.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
806.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
807.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	23 
808.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
809.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
810.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	23 
811.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
812.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
813.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
814.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
815.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
816.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	23 
817.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
818.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
819.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
820.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
821.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
822.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
823.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
824.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
825.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
826.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
827.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	22 
828.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
829.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
830.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
831.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
832.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
833.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
834.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
835.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
836.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
837.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
838.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
839.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
840.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
841.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
842.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
843.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
844.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
845.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
846.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
847.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
848.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
849.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
850.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
851.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
852.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
853.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
854.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
855.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
856.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
857.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
858.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
859.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	21 
860.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
861.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
862.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
863.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
864.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
865.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
866.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
867.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
868.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	20 
869.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
870.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
871.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
872.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
873.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
874.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
875.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
876.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
877.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
878.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
879.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
880.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
881.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
882.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
883.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	19 
884.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
885.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
886.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
887.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
888.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	19 
889.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
890.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
891.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
892.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
893.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
894.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
895.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
896.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
897.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
898.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
899.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
*900.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 *
901.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
902.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
903.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
904.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
905.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
906.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
907.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
908.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
909.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
910.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
911.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
912.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
913.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
914.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
915.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
916.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	18 
917.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
918.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
919.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
920.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
921.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
922.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
923.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
924.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
925.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
926.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
927.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
928.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
929.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
930.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
931.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
932.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
933.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
934.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
935.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
936.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
937.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
938.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
939.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
940.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
941.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
942.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
943.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
944.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
945.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
946.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
947.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
948.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
949.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
950.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
951.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
952.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
953.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
954.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
955.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
956.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
957.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
958.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
959.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
960.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
961.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
962.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	16 
963.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
964.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
965.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
966.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
967.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
968.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
969.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
970.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
971.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
972.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
973.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
974.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
975.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
976.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
977.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
978.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
979.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
980.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
981.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
982.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
983.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
984.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
985.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
986.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
987.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
988.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
989.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
990.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
991.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
992.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
993.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	15 
994.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
995.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
996.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
997.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
998.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	15 
999.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
*1000.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 *
1001.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	15 
1002.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1003.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1004.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	15 
1005.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1006.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1007.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1008.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1009.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1010.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1011.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1012.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1013.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1014.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1015.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1016.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1017.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1018.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1019.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1020.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1021.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1022.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1023.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1024.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1025.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1026.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1027.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1028.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1029.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1030.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1031.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1032.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1033.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1034.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1035.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1036.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1037.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1038.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1039.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1040.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1041.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1042.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1043.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1044.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1045.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1046.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1047.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1048.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1049.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1050.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1051.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1052.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1053.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1054.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1055.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1056.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1057.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1058.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1059.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1060.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1061.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1062.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1063.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1064.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1065.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1066.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1067.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1068.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1069.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1070.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1071.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1072.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1073.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1074.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1075.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1076.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1077.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1078.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1079.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1080.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1081.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1082.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1083.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1084.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1085.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1086.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1087.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1088.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1089.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1090.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1091.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1092.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1093.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1094.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1095.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1096.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1097.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1098.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1099.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
*1100.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 *
1101.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1102.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1103.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1104.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1105.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1106.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1107.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1108.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1109.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1110.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1111.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1112.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1113.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1114.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1115.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1116.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1117.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1118.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1119.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1120.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1121.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1122.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1123.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1124.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1125.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1126.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1127.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1128.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	11 
1129.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1130.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1131.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1132.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1133.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1134.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1135.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1136.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1137.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1138.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1139.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1140.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1141.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1142.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1143.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1144.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1145.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1146.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1147.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1148.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1149.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1150.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1151.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1152.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1153.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1154.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1155.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1156.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1157.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	10 
1158.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1159.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1160.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1161.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1162.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1163.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1164.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1165.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1166.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1167.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1168.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1169.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1170.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1171.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1172.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1173.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1174.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1175.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1176.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1177.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1178.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1179.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1180.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1181.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1182.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1183.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1184.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA, 10 
1185.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1186.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1187.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1188.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1189.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1190.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1191.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1192.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1193.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1194.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1195.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1196.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1197.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1198.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1199.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
*1200.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 *
1201.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1202.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1203.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1204.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	9 
1205.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1206.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1207.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1208.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1209.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1210.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1211.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1212.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1213.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	9 
1214.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1215.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1216.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1217.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1218.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1219.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1220.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1221.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1222.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1223.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1224.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1225.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1226.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1227.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1228.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1229.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1230.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1231.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1232.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1233.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1234.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1235.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1236.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1237.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1238.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1239.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1240.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1241.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1242.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1243.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1244.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1245.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1246.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1247.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1248.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1249.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1250.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1251.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1252.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1253.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1254.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1255.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1256.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1257.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1258.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1259.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1260.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1261.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1262.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1263.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1264.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1265.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1266.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1267.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1268.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1269.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1270.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1271.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1272.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1273.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1274.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1275.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1276.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1277.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1278.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1279.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1280.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1281.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1282.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1283.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1284.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1285.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1286.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1287.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1288.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1289.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1290.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1291.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1292.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1293.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1294.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1295.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1296.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1297.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1298.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1299.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
*1300.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 *
1301.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1302.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	8 
1303.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1304.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1305.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1306.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1307.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1308.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1309.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1310.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1311.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1312.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1313.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1314.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1315.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1316.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1317.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1318.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1319.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1320.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1321.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1322.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1323.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1324.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1325.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1326.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1327.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1328.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1329.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1330.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1331.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1332.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1333.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1334.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1335.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1336.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1337.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1338.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1339.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1340.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1341.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1342.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1343.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1344.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1345.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1346.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1347.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1348.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1349.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1350.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1351.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1352.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1353.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1354.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1355.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1356.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1357.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1358.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1359.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1360.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1361.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1362.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1363.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1364.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1365.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1366.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1367.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1368.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1369.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1370.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1371.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1372.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1373.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1374.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7 
1375.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1376.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1377.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1378.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1379.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1380.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1381.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1382.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1383.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1384.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1385.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1386.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1387.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1388.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1389.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1390.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1391.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1392.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1393.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1394.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1395.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1396.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1397.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1398.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1399.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
*1400.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 *
1401.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1402.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1403.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1404.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1405.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1406.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1407.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1408.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1409.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1410.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1411.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1412.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1413.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1414.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1415.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1416.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1417.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1418.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1419.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1420.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1421.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1422.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1423.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1424.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1425.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	7 
1426.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1427.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1428.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1429.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1430.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1431.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1432.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1433.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1434.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1435.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1436.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1437.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1438.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1439.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1440.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1441.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1442.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1443.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1444.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1445.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1446.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1447.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1448.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1449.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1450.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1451.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1452.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1453.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1454.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1455.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1456.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1457.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1458.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1459.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1460.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1461.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1462.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1463.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1464.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1465.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1466.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1467.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1468.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1469.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1470.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1471.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1472.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1473.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1474.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1475.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1476.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1477.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1478.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1479.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1480.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1481.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1482.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1483.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1484.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1485.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1486.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1487.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1488.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1489.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1490.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1491.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1492.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1493.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1494.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1495.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1496.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1497.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1498.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1499.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
*1500.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 *
1501.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1502.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1503.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1504.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1505.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1506.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1507.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1508.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1509.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1510.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1511.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1512.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1513.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1514.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1515.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1516.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1517.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1518.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1519.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1520.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1521.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1522.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1523.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1524.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1525.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1526.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1527.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1528.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1529.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1530.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1531.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1532.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1533.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	5 
1534.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1535.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1536.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1537.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1538.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1539.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1540.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1541.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1542.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1543.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA, 5 
1544.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1545.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1546.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1547.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1548.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1549.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1550.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1551.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1552.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1553.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1554.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1555.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1556.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1557.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1558.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1559.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1560.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1561.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1562.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1563.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1564.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1565.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1566.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1567.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1568.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1569.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1570.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1571.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1572.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1573.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1574.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1575.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1576.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1577.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1578.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1579.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1580.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1581.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1582.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1583.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1584.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1585.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1586.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1587.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1588.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1589.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1590.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1591.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1592.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1593.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1594.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1595.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1596.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	4 
1597.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1598.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1599.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
*1600.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 *
1601.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1602.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1603.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1604.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1605.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1606.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1607.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1608.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1609.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1610.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1611.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1612.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1613.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1614.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1615.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1616.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1617.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1618.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1619.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1620.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1621.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1622.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1623.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1624.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1625.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1626.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1627.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1628.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1629.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1630.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1631.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1632.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1633.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1634.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1635.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1636.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1637.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1638.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1639.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1640.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1641.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1642.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1643.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1644.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1645.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1646.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1647.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1648.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1649.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1650.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1651.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1652.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1653.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1654.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1655.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	4 
1656.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1657.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1658.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1659.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1660.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1661.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1662.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1663.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1664.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1665.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1666.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1667.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1668.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1669.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1670.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1671.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1672.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1673.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1674.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1675.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1676.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1677.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1678.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1679.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1680.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1681.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1682.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1683.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1684.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1685.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1686.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1687.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1688.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1689.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1690.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1691.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1692.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1693.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1694.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1695.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1696.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1697.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1698.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1699.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
*1700.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 *
1701.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1702.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1703.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1704.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1705.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1706.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1707.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1708.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1709.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1710.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1711.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1712.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1713.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1714.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1715.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1716.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1717.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1718.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1719.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1720.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1721.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1722.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1723.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1724.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1725.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1726.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1727.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	3 
1728.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1729.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1730.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1731.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1732.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1733.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1734.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1735.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1736.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1737.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1738.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1739.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1740.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1741.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1742.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1743.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1744.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1745.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1746.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1747.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1748.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1749.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1750.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1751.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1752.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1753.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1754.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1755.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1756.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1757.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1758.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1759.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1760.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1761.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1762.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1763.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1764.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1765.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1766.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1767.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1768.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1769.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1770.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1771.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1772.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1773.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1774.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1775.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1776.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1777.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1778.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1779.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1780.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1781.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1782.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1783.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1784.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1785.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1786.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1787.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1788.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1789.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1790.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1791.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1792.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1793.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1794.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1795.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1796.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1797.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1798.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1799.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
*1800.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 *
1801.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1802.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1803.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1804.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1805.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1806.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1807.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1808.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1809.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1810.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1811.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1812.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1813.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1814.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1815.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1816.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1817.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1818.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1819.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1820.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1821.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1822.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1823.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1824.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1825.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1826.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1827.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1828.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1829.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1830.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1831.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1832.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1833.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1834.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1835.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1836.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1837.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1838.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1839.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1840.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1841.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1842.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1843.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1844.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1845.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1846.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1847.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1848.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1849.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1850.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1851.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1852.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1853.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1854.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1855.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1856.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1857.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1858.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1859.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1860.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1861.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1862.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1863.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1864.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1865.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1866.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1867.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1868.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1869.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1870.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1871.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	1 
1872.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1873.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1874.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1875.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1876.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1877.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1878.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1879.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1880.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1881.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1882.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1883.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1884.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1885.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1886.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1887.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1888.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1889.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1890.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1891.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1892.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1893.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1894.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1895.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1896.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1897.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1898.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1899.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
*1900.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 *
1901.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1902.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1903.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1904.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1905.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1906.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1907.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1908.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1909.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1910.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1911.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1912.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1913.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1914.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1915.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1916.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1917.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1918.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1919.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1920.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1921.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1922.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1923.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1924.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1925.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1926.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1927.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1928.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1929.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1930.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1931.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1932.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1933.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1934.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1935.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1936.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1937.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1938.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	1 
1939.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1940.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1941.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1942.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1943.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1944.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1945.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1946. Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1947.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1948.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1949.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1950.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1951.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1952.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1953.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1954.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1955.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1956.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1957.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1958.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1959.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1960.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1961.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1962.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1963.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1964.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1965.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1966.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1967.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1968.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1969.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1970.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1971.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1972.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1973.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1974.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1975.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1976.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1977.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1978.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1979.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1980.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1981.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1982.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1983.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1984.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1985.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1986.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1987.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1988.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1989.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1990.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1991.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1992.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1993.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1994.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2283
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1868
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1846
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1837
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1798
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1635
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1501
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1156
10.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1154

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4643
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4529
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2867
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2107
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1744
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1687
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1502
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1313


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## orange25 (8 Okt. 2017)

For me fist and last would be elizabeth hurley


----------



## congo64 (9 Okt. 2017)

orange25 schrieb:


> For me fist and last would be elizabeth hurley



Please choose at least three ladies, maximum 10


----------



## Don Sven (12 Okt. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke








2. Lena Stiffel






3. Iris Mareike Stehen






4. Linda Marlen Runge






5. Jessica Ginkel






6. Dorothee Bär







7. Julia Klöckner






8. Annemarie Eilfeld







9. Felicitas Woll







10. Pauline Angert


----------



## dabi (16 Okt. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Jessica Biel
8.Elizabeth Hurley
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## StefanKa (16 Okt. 2017)

Oktober

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen







3. Scarlett Johansson






4. Jessica Alba






5. Tatjana Kästel und Melanie Kogler






7. Chelsea Small






8. Sophie Marceau






9. Luise von Finckh






10. Britney Spears






10. Mascha Müller


----------



## ManuN (17 Okt. 2017)

Okt 17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Fernanda Brandao	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Sarah Däbritz	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Ana Plasencia	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Kristina Sterz	
10. Jennifer Knäble


----------



## gaertner23 (19 Okt. 2017)

hier mein Oktober-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Susan Link
5.) Susanne Tockan
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Nazan Eckes
9.) Marie Görz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Ralf1972 (19 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Frauke Ludowig
3.	Carolin Kebekus
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Jennifer Knäble
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Bettina Zimmermann
9.	Pinar Tanrikolu
10.	Judith Rakers


----------



## Hehnii (19 Okt. 2017)

Hier meine Oktoberwertung 2017:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (22 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Karen Heinrichs
5. Linda Zervakis
6. Caren Miosga
7. Ilka Eßmüller
8. Sandra Maischberger
9. Frauke Petry
10. Kate Middleton


----------



## Cav (25 Okt. 2017)

Mein Voting für Oktober 2017

1. Elodie Yung


 

2. Lena Gercke


 

3. Alicia Vikander


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Chloe Bennet


 

6. Stacy Keibler


 

7. Alana De La Garza


 

8. Victoria Justice


 

9. Claudia Schick


 

10. Elizabeth Hurley


 

10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## taurus79 (28 Okt. 2017)

Hier meine Liste für Oktober

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Isabelle Körner
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Ruth Hoffmann
6. Nele Schenker
7. Laura Wontorra
8. Anna Kraft
9. Annett Möller
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## NEF (28 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Zara Larsson	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Ariana Grande	
7. Kelli Berglund	
8. Mila Kunis	
9. Megan Fox	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## lappi (28 Okt. 2017)

1. Keira Knightley
2. Katie Holmes
3. Anne Hathaway
4. Michelle Williams
5. Stefanie Hertel
6. Scarlett Johansson
7. Jennifer Aniston
8. Taylor Swift
9. Madeleine Wehle 
10. Melanie Naschenweng


----------



## congo64 (28 Okt. 2017)

ManuN schrieb:


> Okt 17
> 
> 1. Nazan Eckes
> 2. Kirsten Rademacher
> ...



Dein Oktobervoting hast du schon am 04.10.17 abegeben.
Soll ich das dann hier schon für November werten?


----------



## kamy (29 Okt. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Viviane Geppert	
3.	Helene Fischer	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Rebecca Mir	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Devilfish (30 Okt. 2017)

Oktober

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart




2. Demi Lovato




3. Taylor Swift




4. Miley Cyrus




5. Selena Gomez




6. Ariana Grande




7. Ashley Tisdale




8. Vanessa Hudgens




9. Miranda Cosgrove




10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Hayley Williams
10. Victoria Justice


 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Okt. 2017)

Jetzt mal rechtzeitig 

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Saoirse Ronan*





*05. Angourie Rice*



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Rachael Taylor*



 

*08. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*09. Lily James*





*10. Amelie Plaas-Link*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Okt. 2017)

*Oktober - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Doreen Seidel


 

6. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Nina Dobrev & Mrs. Maverick


 

9. Natalie Dormer


 

10. Lisa Mayer


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2017)

Oktober 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Pia Toscano
Isabeli Fontana
Joanna Krupa
Katherine McNamara


----------



## pofgo (31 Okt. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Madison Beer .
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2017 22:20*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4666 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4558 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2875 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2292 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2107 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1876 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1846 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1837 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1811 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1744 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1687 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1654 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
15.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1509 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1508 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1313 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1227 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1169 
22.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1167 
23.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1160 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1090 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1064 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1011 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	985 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	961 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	940 
30.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	921 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	918 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	916 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	902 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	818 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	810 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	803 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	799 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	756 
43.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	755 
44.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	743 
45.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	740 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	735 
47.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
48.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	719 
49.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	717 
50.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	714 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	700 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	651 
57.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	650 
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	646 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	642 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	634 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	616 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	595 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	587 
64.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
65.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	580 
66.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	576 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	575 
68.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	574 
69.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	574 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	574 
71.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	573 
72.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
73.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	564 
74.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	563 
75.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	554 
76.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
77.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
78.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
79.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	531 
80.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	521 
81.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	520 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	515 
83.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
84.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
85.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	505 
86.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	501 
87.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	495 
88.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
89.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
90.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
91.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
92.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
93.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
94.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	463 
95.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	463 
96.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	449 
98.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	445 
99.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	438 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 434 *
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	433 
102.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
103.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	429 
104.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	428 
105.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	423 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
108.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
109.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
110.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
111.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	406 
112.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	405 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	405 
114.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
115.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
116.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	402 
117.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	397 
119.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
120.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
121.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	387 
123.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
124.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	386 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	385 
126.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	382 
127.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	378 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	375 
129.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	369 
130.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	366 
132.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	366 
133.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	354 
134.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	353 
135.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	352 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	348 
137.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	345 
138.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
139.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	337 
140.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
141.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
142.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	329 
143.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	328 
144.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
145.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
146.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	321 
148.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
149.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
150.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
151.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
152.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	315 
153.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	313 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	309 
155.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
156.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
157.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
158.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	298 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	298 
160.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
161.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	298 
162.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	289 
164.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
165.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
166.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
167.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	287 
168.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
169.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	286 
170.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
171.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	285 
172.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	277 
174.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	277 
175.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
176.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
177.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
178.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
180.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
181.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
182.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
183.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
184.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	266 
185.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	264 
187.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	264 
188.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	261 
189.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	260 
190.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	259 
191.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	257 
192.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	257 
193.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
194.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
195.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	255 
196.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	254 
197.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
198.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	254 
199.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	252 
*200.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	250 *
201.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
202.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
204.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	242 
205.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
206.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	233 
207.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
208.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
209.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
210.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	226 
211.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	223 
212.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
213.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	222 
214.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	220 
215.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	219 
216.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
217.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
218.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	218 
219.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
220.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
221.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
222.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
223.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	214 
224.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
225.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
226.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	213 
227.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
228.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	212 
229.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
230.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
231.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
232.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
233.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
234.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
235.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
236.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
237.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
238.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	203 
239.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
240.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
241.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	200 
242.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	197 
243.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
244.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	196 
245.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	195 
246.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
247.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	193 
248.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
249.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	192 
250.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	191 
251.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	191 
252.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
253.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
254.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
255.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
256.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
257.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
258.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
259.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	183 
260.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
261.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
262.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
263.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
264.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
265.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
266.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
267.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
268.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
269.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
270.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
271.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
272.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
273.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
274.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	173 
275.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
276.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
277.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	172 
278.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
279.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	172 
280.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	172 
281.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
282.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
283.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
284.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
285.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
286.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	165 
287.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	164 
288.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
289.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
290.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	161 
291.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	161 
292.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	160 
293.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
294.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	159 
295.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
296.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
297.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	156 
298.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
299.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	155 
*300.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 *
301.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
302.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	152 
303.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	151 
304.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
305.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
306.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	150 
307.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
308.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
309.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
310.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
311.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	148 
312.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
313.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	147 
314.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	145 
315.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
316.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	144 
317.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
318.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	143 
319.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
320.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
321.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	142 
322.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
323.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
324.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	139 
325.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
326.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
327.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
328.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	135 
329.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
330.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	134 
331.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	133 
332.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
333.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
334.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	132 
335.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	132 
336.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
337.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
338.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
339.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
340.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
341.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	127 
342.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
343.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
344.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
345.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	125 
346.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	125 
347.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
348.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	124 
349.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
350.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
351.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	123 
352.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	123 
353.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
354.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	121 
355.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
356.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	120 
357.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	118 
358.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
359.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	118 
360.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
361.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
362.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	117 
363.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
364.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
365.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
366.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
367.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	114 
368.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
369.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
370.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
371.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
372.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
373.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
374.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
375.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
376.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	110 
377.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	109 
378.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	109 
379.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
380.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
381.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
382.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	108 
383.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
384.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	107 
385.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	107 
386.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	106 
387.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
388.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
389.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
390.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
391.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	104 
392.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
393.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
394.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	103 
395.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
396.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
397.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
398.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
399.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	101 
*400.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	101 *
401.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	101 
402.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	101 
403.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
404.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
405.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	99 
406.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
407.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	99 
408.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
409.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	97 
410.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	96 
411.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
412.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
413.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
414.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
415.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
416.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
417.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
418.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	93 
419.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
420.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
421.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	92 
422.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
423.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	92 
424.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
425.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	92 
426.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
427.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
428.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
429.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
430.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
431.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	90 
432.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	89 
433.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
434.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
435.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
436.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	87 
437.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
438.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
439.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
440.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
441.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
442.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
443.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	85 
444.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
445.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
446.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
447.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
448.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
449.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
450.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	83 
451.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
452.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
453.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
454.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	81 
455.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
456.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
457.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	80 
458.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
459.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	80 
460.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
461.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
462.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
463.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
464.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
465.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
466.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
467.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	77 
468.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
469.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
470.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
471.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
472.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
473.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
474.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
475.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
476.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
477.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
478.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	74 
479.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
480.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
481.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
482.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	72 
483.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
484.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
485.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
486.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
487.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
488.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
489.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
490.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	69 
491.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
492.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
493.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
494.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
495.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 
496.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
497.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
498.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
499.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
*500.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	66 *
501.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
502.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
503.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
504.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	65 
505.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
506.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
507.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
508.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
509.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
510.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
511.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
512.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
513.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
514.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
515.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
516.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
517.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
518.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
519.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	60 
520.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
521.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
522.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
523.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
524.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
525.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
526.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	59 
527.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
528.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
529.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
530.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
531.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
532.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
533.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
534.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	58 
535.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
536.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
537.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
538.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
539.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
540.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
541.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
542.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
543.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	56 
544.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
545.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
546.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
547.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
548.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
549.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
550.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
551.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	53 
552.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
553.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
554.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
555.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
556.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
557.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
558.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
559.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	52 
560.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
561.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
562.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
563.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
564.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
565.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
566.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
567.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
568.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	51 
569.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	51 
570.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
571.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
572.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
573.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
574.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
575.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	50 
576.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
577.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
578.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	50 
579.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
580.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
581.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
582.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
583.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
584.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
585.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
586.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
587.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	48 
588.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
589.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
590.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
591.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
592.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	47 
593.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
594.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
595.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
596.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	47 
597.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
598.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
599.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
*600.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	46 *
601.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
602.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	46 
603.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
604.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
605.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
606.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
607.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
608.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
609.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
610.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	45 
611.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
612.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
613.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
614.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
615.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
616.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
617.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
618.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
619.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
620.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
621.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
622.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
623.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
624.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
625.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
626.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
627.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	43 
628.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
629.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	42 
630.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
631.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	42 
632.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
633.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
634.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
635.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
636.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
637.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
638.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
639.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
640.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
641.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
642.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
643.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
644.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
645.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
646.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
647.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
648.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
649.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
650.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
651.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
652.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
653.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
654.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
655.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
656.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
657.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
658.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
659.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
660.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
661.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
662.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
663.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
664.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
665.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	37 
666.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
667.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
668.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
669.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
670.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
671.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
672.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
673.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
674.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
675.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
676.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
677.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
678.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
679.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
680.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
681.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
682.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
683.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
684.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
685.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
686.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
687.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
688.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
689.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	34 
690.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
691.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
692.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
693.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
694.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
695.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
696.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
697.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
698.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
699.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
*700.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 *
701.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
702.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
703.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
704.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
705.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
706.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
707.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
708.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
709.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
710.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
711.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
712.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
713.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
714.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	31 
715.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
716.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
717.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
718.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
719.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
720.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
721.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
722.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
723.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
724.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
725.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
726.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
727.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
728.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
729.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
730.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
731.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
732.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
733.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
734.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
735.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
736.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	29 
737.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
738.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
739.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
740.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
741.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
742.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
743.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
744.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
745.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	28 
746.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
747.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
748.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
749.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
750.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
751.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
752.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
753.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
754.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
755.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
756.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
757.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
758.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
759.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
760.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
761.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
762.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
763.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
764.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
765.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
766.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	27 
767.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
768.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
769.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
770.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
771.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
772.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
773.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
774.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
775.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
776.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
777.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
778.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
779.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
780.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
781.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
782.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
783.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
784.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
785.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
786.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
787.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
788.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
789.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
790.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
791.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
792.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
793.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
794.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
795.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
796.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	24 
797.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	24 
798.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
799.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
*800.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 *
801.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
802.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
803.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
804.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
805.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
806.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
807.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	23 
808.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
809.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
810.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	23 
811.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
812.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
813.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
814.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
815.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
816.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	23 
817.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
818.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
819.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
820.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
821.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
822.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
823.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
824.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
825.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
826.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
827.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	22 
828.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
829.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
830.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
831.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
832.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
833.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
834.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
835.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
836.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
837.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
838.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
839.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
840.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
841.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
842.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
843.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
844.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
845.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
846.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
847.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
848.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
849.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
850.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
851.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
852.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
853.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
854.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
855.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
856.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
857.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
858.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
859.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	21 
860.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
861.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
862.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
863.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
864.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
865.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
866.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
867.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
868.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	20 
869.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
870.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
871.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
872.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
873.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
874.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
875.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
876.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
877.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
878.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
879.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
880.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
881.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
882.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
883.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	19 
884.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
885.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
886.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
887.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
888.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	19 
889.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
890.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
891.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
892.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	19 
893.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
894.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
895.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
896.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
897.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
898.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
899.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
*900.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 *
901.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
902.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
903.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
904.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
905.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
906.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
907.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
908.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
909.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
910.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
911.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
912.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
913.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
914.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
915.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
916.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
917.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	18 
918.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
919.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
920.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
921.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
922.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
923.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
924.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
925.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
926.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
927.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
928.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
929.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
930.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
931.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
932.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
933.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
934.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
935.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
936.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
937.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
938.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
939.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	17 
940.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
941.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
942.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
943.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
944.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
945.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
946.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
947.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
948.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
949.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
950.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
951.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
952.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
953.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
954.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
955.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
956.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
957.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
958.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
959.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
960.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
961.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
962.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
963.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
964.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	16 
965.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
966.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
967.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
968.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	16 
969.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
970.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
971.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
972.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
973.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
974.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
975.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
976.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
977.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
978.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
979.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
980.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
981.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
982.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
983.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
984.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
985.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
986.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
987.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
988.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
989.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
990.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
991.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
992.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
993.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
994.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
995.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
996.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
997.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
998.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
999.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
*1000.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 *
1001.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1002.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1003.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1004.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	15 
1005.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1006.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1007.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1008.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1009.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1010.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1011.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1012.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1013.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1014.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1015.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1016.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1017.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1018.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1019.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1020.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1021.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1022.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1023.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1024.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1025.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1026.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	14 
1027.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1028.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1029.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1030.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1031.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1032.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1033.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1034.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1035.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1036.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1037.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1038.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1039.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1040.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1041.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1042.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1043.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1044.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1045.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1046.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1047.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1048.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1049.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1050.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1051.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1052.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1053.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1054.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1055.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1056.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1057.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1058.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1059.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1060.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1061.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1062.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1063.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1064.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1065.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1066.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1067.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1068.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1069.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1070.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1071.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1072.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1073.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	12 
1074.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1075.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1076.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1077.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	12 
1078.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1079.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1080.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1081.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1082.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1083.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1084.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1085.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1086.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1087.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1088.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1089.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1090.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1091.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1092.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1093.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1094.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1095.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1096.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1097.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1098.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1099.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
*1100.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 *
1101.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1102.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1103.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1104.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1105.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1106.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1107.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1108.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1109.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1110.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1111.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1112.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1113.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1114.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1115.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1116.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1117.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1118.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1119.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1120.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1121.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1122.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1123.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1124.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1125.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1126.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1127.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1128.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1129.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1130.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1131.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1132.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1133.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1134.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1135.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1136.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1137.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1138.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1139.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1140.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1141.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1142.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1143.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1144.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1145.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1146.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1147.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1148.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1149.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1150.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1151.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1152.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1153.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1154.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1155.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1156.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1157.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1158.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1159.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1160.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1161.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1162.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1163.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1164.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1165.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1166.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1167.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1168.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1169.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1170.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1171.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1172.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1173.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1174.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1175.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1176.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1177.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1178.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1179.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1180.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1181.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1182.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1183.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1184.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1185.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1186.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1187.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1188.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1189.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1190.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1191.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1192.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1193.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1194.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1195.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1196.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1197.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1198.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1199.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
*1200.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 *
1201.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1202.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1203.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1204.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1205.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	9 
1206.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1207.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1208.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1209.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1210.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1211.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1212.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1213.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1214.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	9 
1215.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1216.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1217.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1218.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1219.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1220.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1221.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1222.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1223.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1224.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1225.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1226.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1227.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1228.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1229.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1230.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1231.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1232.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1233.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1234.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1235.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1236.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1237.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1238.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1239.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1240.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1241.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1242.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1243.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1244.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1245.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1246.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1247.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1248.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1249.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1250.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1251.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1252.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1253.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1254.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1255.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1256.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1257.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1258.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1259.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1260.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1261.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1262.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1263.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1264.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1265.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1266.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1267.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1268.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1269.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1270.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1271.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1272.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1273.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1274.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1275.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1276.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1277.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1278.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1279.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1280.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1281.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1282.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1283.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1284.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1285.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1286.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1287.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1288.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1289.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1290.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1291.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1292.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1293.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1294.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1295.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1296.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1297.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1298.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1299.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
*1300.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 *
1301.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1302.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1303.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1304.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1305.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1306.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1307.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1308.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1309.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1310.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1311.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1312.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1313.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1314.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1315.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1316.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1317.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1318.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1319.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1320.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1321.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1322.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1323.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1324.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1325.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1326.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1327.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1328.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1329.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1330.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1331.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1332.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1333.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1334.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1335.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1336.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1337.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1338.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1339.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1340.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1341.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1342.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1343.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1344.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1345.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1346.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1347.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1348.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1349.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1350.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1351.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	8 
1352.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1353.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1354.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1355.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1356.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1357.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1358.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1359.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1360.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1361.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1362.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1363.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1364.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1365.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1366.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1367.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1368.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1369.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1370.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1371.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1372.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1373.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1374.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1375.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1376.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1377.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1378.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1379.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1380.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1381.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1382.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1383.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1384.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1385.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1386.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1387.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1388.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1389.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1390.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1391.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1392.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1393.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1394.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1395.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1396.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1397.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1398.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1399.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
*1400.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 *
1401.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1402.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1403.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1404.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1405.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1406.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1407.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1408.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1409.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1410.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1411.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1412.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1413.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1414.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1415.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1416.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1417.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1418.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1419.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1420.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1421.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1422.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1423.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1424.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1425.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1426.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1427.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1428.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1429.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1430.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1431.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1432.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1433.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1434.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1435.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1436.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1437.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1438.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1439.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1440.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1441.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1442.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1443.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1444.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1445.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1446.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1447.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1448.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1449.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1450.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1451.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1452.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1453.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1454.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1455.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1456.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1457.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1458.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	6 
1459.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1460.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1461.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1462.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1463.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1464.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	6 
1465.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1466.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1467.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1468.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1469.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1470.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1471.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1472.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1473.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1474.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1475.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1476.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1477.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1478.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1479.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1480.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1481.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1482.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1483.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1484.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1485.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1486.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1487.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1488.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1489.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1490.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	6 
1491.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1492.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1493.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1494.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1495.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1496.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1497.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1498.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1499.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
*1500.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 *
1501.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1502.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1503.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1504.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1505.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1506.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1507.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1508.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1509.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1510.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1511.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1512.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1513.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1514.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1515.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1516.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1517.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1518.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1519.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1520.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1521.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1522.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1523.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1524.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1525.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1526.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1527.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1528.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1529.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1530.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1531.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1532.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1533.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1534.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1535.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1536.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1537.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1538.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1539.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1540.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1541.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1542.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1543.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1544.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1545.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1546.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1547.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1548.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1549.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1550.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1551.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1552.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1553.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1554.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1555.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1556.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1557.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1558.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1559.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1560.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1561.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1562.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1563.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1564.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1565.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1566.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1567.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1568.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1569.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1570.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1571.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1572.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1573.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1574.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1575.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1576.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1577.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1578.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1579.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1580.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1581.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1582.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1583.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1584.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1585.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1586.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1587.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1588.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1589.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1590.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1591.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1592.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1593.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1594.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1595.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1596.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1597.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1598.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1599.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
*1600.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 *
1601.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1602.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1603.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1604.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1605.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1606.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1607.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1608.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1609.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1610.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1611.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1612.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1613.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1614.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1615.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1616.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1617.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1618.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1619.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1620.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1621.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1622.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1623.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1624.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1625.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1626.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1627.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1628.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1629.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1630.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1631.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1632.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1633.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1634.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1635.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1636.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1637.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1638.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1639.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1640.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1641.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1642.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1643.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1644.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1645.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1646.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1647.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1648.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1649.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1650.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1651.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1652.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1653.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1654.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1655.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1656.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1657.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1658.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1659.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1660.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1661.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1662.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1663.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1664.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1665.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1666.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1667.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1668.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1669.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1670.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1671.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1672.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1673.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1674.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1675.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1676.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1677.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1678.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1679.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1680.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1681.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1682.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1683.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1684.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1685.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1686.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1687.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	3 
1688.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1689.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1690.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1691.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1692.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1693.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1694.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1695.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1696.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1697.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1698.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1699.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
*1700.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 *
1701.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1702.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1703.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1704.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1705.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1706.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1707.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1708.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1709.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1710.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1711.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1712.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1713.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1714.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1715.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1716.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1717.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1718.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1719.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1720.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1721.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1722.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1723.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1724.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1725.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1726.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1727.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1728.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1729.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1730.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1731.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1732.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1733.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1734.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1735.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1736.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1737.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1738.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1739.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1740.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1741.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1742.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1743.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1744.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1745.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1746.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1747.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1748.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1749.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1750.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1751.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1752.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1753.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1754.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1755.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1756.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1757.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1758.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1759.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1760.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1761.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1762.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1763.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1764.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1765.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1766.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1767.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1768.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1769.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1770.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1771.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1772.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1773.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1774.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1775.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1776.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1777.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1778.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1779.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1780.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1781.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1782.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1783.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1784.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1785.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1786.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1787.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1788.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1789.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1790.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1791.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1792.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1793.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1794.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1795.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1796.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1797.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1798.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1799.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
*1800.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 *
1801.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1802.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1803.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1804.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1805.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1806.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1807.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1808.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1809.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1810.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1811.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1812.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1813.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1814.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1815.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1816.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1817.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1818.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1819.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1820.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1821.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1822.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1823.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1824.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1825.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1826.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1827.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1828.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1829.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1830.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1831.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/D,	2 
1832.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1833.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1834.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1835.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1836.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1837.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1838.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1839.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1840.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1841.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1842.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1843.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1844.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1845.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1846.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1847.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1848.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1849.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1850.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1851.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1852.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1853.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1854.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1855.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1856.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1857.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1858.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1859.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1860.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1861.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1862.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1863.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1864.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1865.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1866.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1867.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1868.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1869.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1870.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1871.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1872.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1873.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1874.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1875.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1876.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1877.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1878.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1879.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1880.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1881.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1882.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1883.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1884.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1885.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1886.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1887.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1888.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1889.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1890.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1891.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1892.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1893.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1894.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1895.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1896.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1897.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1898.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1899.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
*1900.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 *
1901.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1902.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1903.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1904.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1905.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1906.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1907.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1908.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1909.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1910.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1911.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1912.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1913.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1914.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1915.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1916.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1917.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1918.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1919.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1920.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1921.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1922.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1923.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1924.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1925.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1926.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1927.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1928.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1929.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1930.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1931.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1932.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1933.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1934.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1935.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1936.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1937.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1938.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	1 
1939.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1940.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1941.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1942.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1943.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1944.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1945.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1946.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1947.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1948.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1949.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1950.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1951.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1952.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1953.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1954.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1955.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1956.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1957.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	1 
1958.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1959.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1960.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1961.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1962.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1963.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1964.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1965.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1966.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1967.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1968.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1969.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1970.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1971.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1972.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1973.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1974.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1975.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1976.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1977.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1978.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1979.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1980.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1981.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1982.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1983.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1984.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1985.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1986.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1987.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1988.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1989.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1990.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1991.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	1 
1992.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1993.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
1994.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
1995.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*1996.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2292
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1876
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1846
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1837
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1811
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1654
7.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1509
9.	Sylvie Meis,	NL	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1169
10.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1167

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4666
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4558
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2875
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2107
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1744
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1687
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1508
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1313


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2017)

Für November

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Gillian Anderson.


 
3. Jessica Chastain


 
4. Kate Winslet


 
5. Cate Blanchett


 
6. Hayley Atwell


 
7. Daisy Ridley


 
8.. Natalie Portman


 
9.Jennifer Morrison


 
10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Jennifer Lawrence


 
10. Margot Robbie


 
​


----------



## Cav (1 Nov. 2017)

hound815 schrieb:


> 6. Hayley Atwell
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Mit dem Bild hast du für Hayley gleich mal einen Platz in meinem November Voting gesichert  :thumbup:


----------



## RockingSheep (1 Nov. 2017)

Oktober 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## RockingSheep (1 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1 Bella Lesnik
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Kristina Sterz
5 Christa Stipp
6 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7 Jule Gölsdorf
8 Sandra Kuhn
9 Angela Finger-Erben
10 Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Nov. 2017)

November Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Veronika Klimovits
04. Jana Azizi
05. Serena Salecker
06. Magdalena Voigt
07. Laura Papendick
08. Alina Merkau
09. Selena Gomez
10. Marlene Lufen 
10. Helene Fischer
10. Ruth Moschner


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2017)

*1. Hayley Williams*




2. LaFee
3. Kristen Stewart
4. Taylor Swift
5. Cheyenne Pahde 5. Valentina Pahde
6. Avril Lavigne
7. Melissa Benoist
8. Jaimie Alexander
9. Victoria Justice
10. Daisy Ridley


----------



## RoadDog (1 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

*1. Taylor Swift* giveheart




2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Camila Cabello
8. Sophia Bush
9. Willa Holland
10. Naomi Scott


----------



## brian69 (1 Nov. 2017)

*November 2017*

-
*1.Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 




*4. Eva Green 5. Emilia Clarke 6. Priyanka Chopra*




 

 




*7. Natalie Dormer 8. Sophie Turner 9. Emma Stone*




 

 




*10.
Isla Fisher - Kirsten Dunst - Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Nov. 2017)

*11 / 17*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Viviane Geppert	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2017)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Angelina Heger
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
6. Vanessa Mai
7. Janina Uhse
8. Joelina Drews
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Nov. 2017)

*November Voting*

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Caroline Wozniacki 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Selena Gomez 
05.) Veronika Klimovits 
06.) Helene Fischer 
07.) Susanne Steiger
08.) Angela Finger-Erben 
09.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
10.) Lena Meyer Landrut
10.) Beatrice Egli


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Nov. 2017)

*November 2017*​
*1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger​*


----------



## tino2003 (2 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## ManuN (2 Nov. 2017)

congo64 schrieb:


> Dein Oktobervoting hast du schon am 04.10.17 abegeben.
> Soll ich das dann hier schon für November werten?



Oh, Entschuldigung. Ich bin zur Zeit sehr viel für die Arbeit unterwegs.Deshalb komme ich auch nicht mehr viel ins Forum.
Du kannst das bitte für November weten.
Danke.


----------



## maggi77 (3 Nov. 2017)

1. RAmona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Chloe Crowhurst
4. Frankie Isabella
5. Kattia Vides
6. Joelina Drews
7. Angela Karpova
8. Abigail Clarke
9. LAuren Pope
10.MAria Hering


----------



## Afefan (5 Nov. 2017)

1. Julia Görges
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Annika Zimmermann
4. Emma Watson
5. Aline von Drateln
6. Alina Merkau
7. Eva Imhof
8. Kristina Sterz
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Sasha Banks
10. Anne Hatheway
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## benedikt (6 Nov. 2017)

Mein November Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Gintare Sudziute
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Vanessa Fuchs
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Iris Kavka
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Hailey Baldwin
10. Julie Henderson


----------



## kamy (6 Nov. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Viviane Geppert	
3.	Helene Fischer	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Elena Bruhn	
6.	Rebecca Mir	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Walt (9 Nov. 2017)

*HEY!
Das Finale um Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 geht nächsten Monat zu Ende. Alle Member die noch nicht abgestimmt haben, sollten dies bald tun. Über eine rege Beteiligung würde ich mich freuen. 
Jede abgegebene Stimme ist nämlich ein Dankeschön für meine Arbeit. 
Link siehe unten!*

*Und hier ist Walt's Voting für den Monat November 2017:*

1. Nora Koppen






2. Lena Gercke






3. Mariangela Scelsi






4. Jeanette Biedermann






5. Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR, *1989 in Griechenland. 






6. Juliane Seyfarth






7. Valentina Pahde






8. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl






9. Nadine Menz






10. Luise von Finckh


----------



## Walt (9 Nov. 2017)

*HEY!
Das Finale um Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 geht nächsten Monat zu Ende. Alle Member die noch nicht abgestimmt haben, sollten dies bald tun. Über eine rege Beteiligung würde ich mich freuen. Jede abgegebene Stimme ist nämlich ein Dankeschön für meine Arbeit. 
Link siehe unten!*

*Und hier ist Walt's Voting füt den Monat November 2017:*

1. Nora Koppen







2. Lena Gercke






3. Jeanette Biedermann






4 Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR, *1989 in Griechenland. 






5. Juliane Seyfarth






6. Valentina Pahde






7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl






8. Nadine Menz






9. Luise von Finckh






10. Mariangela Scelsi


----------



## congo64 (12 Nov. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (12 Nov. 2017)

*Hallo Harry1982... Walt und Anakin *

Bitte tragt eure Votings noch einmal ein, gewertet habe ich sie schon, sind aber durch die 3 Tage Rücksetzung des Forums im "Schredder" gelandet 

In dem aktuellen Ranking sind sie schon enthalten:


----------



## congo64 (12 Nov. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 12.11.2017 17:30 Uhr*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4733 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4605 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2921 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2292 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2119 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1920 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1872 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1844 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1813 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1773 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1695 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1657 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1552 
14.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1529 
15.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1516 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1323 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1231 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1184 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1175 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1169 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1090 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1064 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1014 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	986 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	961 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	950 
30.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	923 
31.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	921 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	918 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	902 
34.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
35.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	827 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	820 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	814 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	799 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	770 
43.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	758 
44.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	752 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	743 
46.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	743 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	740 
48.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
49.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	724 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	719 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	700 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	656 
56.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	654 
57.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
58.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	650 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	642 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	634 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	616 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	600 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	596 
64.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
65.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	585 
66.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	578 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	575 
68.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	574 
69.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	574 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	574 
71.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	573 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	572 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	570 
74.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
75.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	561 
76.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	559 
77.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
78.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
79.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	534 
80.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	521 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	515 
83.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
84.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	507 
85.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	505 
87.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
88.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	486 
89.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
90.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
91.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
92.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
93.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
94.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	472 
95.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	469 
96.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
97.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	454 
98.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	453 
99.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	448 
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	442 *
101.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	437 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 434 
103.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
104.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	431 
105.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	423 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
108.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
109.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	412 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	411 
111.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	408 
112.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
113.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	406 
114.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
115.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
116.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	402 
117.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	398 
119.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
120.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	392 
121.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	391 
122.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	390 
124.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	388 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	387 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	387 
127.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	375 
129.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	375 
130.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	369 
131.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	366 
133.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	364 
134.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	362 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	352 
136.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	352 
137.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	345 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	339 
139.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
140.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	335 
141.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
142.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
143.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	329 
144.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	329 
145.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
146.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
147.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	324 
148.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	323 
149.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
150.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
151.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
152.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
153.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	315 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	312 
155.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
156.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
157.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	302 
158.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	298 
160.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	298 
161.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
162.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	298 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	297 
164.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
165.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
166.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
167.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
168.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	287 
169.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
170.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	286 
171.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
172.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	285 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	280 
174.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
175.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
176.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
177.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
178.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
180.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
181.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	268 
182.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
183.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
184.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
185.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	266 
186.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
187.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	264 
189.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	263 
190.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	262 
191.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	261 
192.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	260 
193.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	258 
194.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	257 
195.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
196.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
197.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	255 
198.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	254 
199.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
*200.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	252 *
201.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
202.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	248 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
204.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	242 
205.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	241 
206.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
207.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	235 
208.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
209.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	232 
210.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
211.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	227 
213.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	227 
214.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
215.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	221 
216.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	220 
217.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
218.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
219.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
220.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
221.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
222.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
223.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
224.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
225.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
226.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
227.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	213 
228.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
229.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	212 
230.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
231.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
232.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
233.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
234.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
235.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
236.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
237.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
238.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
239.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	203 
240.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
241.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
242.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	199 
243.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	197 
244.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
245.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	196 
246.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	196 
247.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	195 
248.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	195 
249.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
250.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
251.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	192 
252.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
253.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	189 
254.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
256.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
257.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
258.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
259.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	184 
260.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
261.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
262.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
263.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
264.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
265.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
266.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
267.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
268.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
269.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
270.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
271.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
272.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
273.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
274.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	173 
275.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	173 
276.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
277.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
278.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
279.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	172 
280.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	172 
281.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
282.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
283.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
284.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
285.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	166 
286.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
287.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	165 
288.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
289.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
290.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
291.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	162 
292.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	160 
293.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
294.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	159 
295.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	158 
296.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	157 
297.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
298.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
299.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	155 
*300.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 *
301.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
302.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	152 
303.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	151 
304.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
305.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
306.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	150 
307.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
308.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
309.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	149 
310.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
311.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
312.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	148 
313.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	148 
314.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
315.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	147 
316.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	147 
317.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
318.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
319.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	143 
320.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
321.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
322.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	142 
323.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
324.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
325.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	139 
326.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
327.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
328.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
329.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
330.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	134 
331.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	133 
332.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
333.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
334.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	132 
335.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	132 
336.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	131 
337.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
338.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	130 
339.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
340.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
341.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	129 
342.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
343.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	128 
344.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
345.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	127 
346.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
347.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
348.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
349.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	125 
350.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
351.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
352.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
353.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
354.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	123 
355.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
356.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	122 
357.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	122 
358.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
359.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	118 
360.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
361.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
362.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
363.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
364.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
365.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	117 
366.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	117 
367.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
368.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
369.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	114 
370.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	114 
371.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
372.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
373.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
374.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
375.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
376.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	112 
377.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
378.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	112 
379.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	111 
380.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
381.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	110 
382.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	110 
383.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
384.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
385.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	108 
386.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
387.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
388.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	106 
389.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
390.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	105 
391.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
392.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
393.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
394.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	104 
395.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
396.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
397.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
398.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
399.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
*400.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 *
401.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	101 
402.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	101 
403.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	101 
404.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
405.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	100 
406.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
407.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
408.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	99 
409.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	98 
410.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
411.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	97 
412.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	96 
413.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
414.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
415.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
416.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
417.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
418.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
419.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
420.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	93 
421.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
422.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
423.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	92 
424.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
425.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
426.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	92 
427.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
428.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
429.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
430.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
431.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
432.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	90 
433.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	90 
434.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	89 
435.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
436.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
437.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
438.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	87 
439.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
440.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
441.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
442.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
443.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
444.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
445.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
446.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
447.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
448.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
449.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
450.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
451.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
452.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
453.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	82 
454.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
455.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	81 
456.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
457.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
458.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	80 
459.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
460.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	80 
461.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
462.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
463.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	80 
464.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
465.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
466.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
467.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
468.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
469.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
470.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
471.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
472.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
473.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
474.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
475.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
476.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	75 
477.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
478.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
479.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
480.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
481.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	72 
482.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	72 
483.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
484.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
485.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
486.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
487.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
488.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
489.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	70 
490.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
491.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
492.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	69 
493.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
494.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
495.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
496.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
497.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
498.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 
499.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
*500.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 *
501.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
502.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
503.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
504.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
505.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	65 
506.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	65 
507.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
508.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	65 
509.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
510.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
511.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
512.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
513.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
514.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
515.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
516.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
517.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
518.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
519.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
520.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
521.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
522.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
523.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
524.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
525.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	59 
526.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
527.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
528.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
529.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
530.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
531.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
532.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
533.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
534.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
535.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	58 
536.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
537.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	57 
538.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
539.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
540.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
541.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
542.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
543.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
544.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
545.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	56 
546.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
547.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
548.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
549.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
550.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
551.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
552.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
553.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	54 
554.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	54 
555.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
556.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
557.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
558.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
559.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
560.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
561.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
562.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
563.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	52 
564.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
565.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
566.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
567.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
568.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
569.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
570.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
571.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
572.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	51 
573.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
574.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	51 
575.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
576.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
577.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
578.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
579.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
580.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	50 
581.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
582.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
583.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
584.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
585.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
586.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
587.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
588.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
589.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	48 
590.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
591.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
592.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
593.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
594.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	47 
595.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
596.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
597.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
598.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	47 
599.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
*600.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 *
601.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
602.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
603.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	46 
604.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
605.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
606.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
607.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
608.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
609.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
610.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
611.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	45 
612.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
613.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
614.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
615.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
616.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
617.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
618.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
619.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
620.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
621.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
622.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
623.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
624.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
625.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	43 
626.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
627.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	43 
628.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
629.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
630.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	42 
631.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
632.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
633.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
634.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
635.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
636.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
637.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
638.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
639.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
640.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
641.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
642.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
643.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
644.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
645.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
646.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
647.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
648.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
649.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
650.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
651.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
652.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
653.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
654.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	38 
655.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
656.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
657.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
658.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
659.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
660.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
661.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
662.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
663.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
664.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
665.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
666.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
667.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
668.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
669.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
670.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
671.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
672.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
673.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
674.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
675.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
676.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
677.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
678.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
679.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
680.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
681.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
682.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
683.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
684.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
685.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
686.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
687.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
688.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
689.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	34 
690.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	34 
691.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
692.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
693.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
694.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
695.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
696.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
697.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
698.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
699.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
*700.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 *
701.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
702.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
703.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
704.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
705.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
706.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
707.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
708.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
709.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
710.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
711.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
712.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
713.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
714.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
715.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
716.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
717.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
718.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
719.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
720.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
721.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	30 
722.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
723.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	30 
724.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
725.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
726.	Jana Azizi,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Mainz/D,	30 
727.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
728.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
729.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
730.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
731.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
732.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
733.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
734.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
735.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
736.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
737.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
738.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
739.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	29 
740.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
741.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
742.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
743.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
744.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
745.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
746.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
747.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
748.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
749.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
750.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
751.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
752.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	28 
753.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
754.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
755.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
756.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
757.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
758.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
759.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
760.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
761.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
762.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
763.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
764.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
765.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
766.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
767.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
768.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	27 
769.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
770.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
771.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
772.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
773.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
774.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
775.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
776.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
777.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
778.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
779.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
780.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
781.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
782.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
783.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
784.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
785.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
786.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	25 
787.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	25 
788.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
789.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
790.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
791.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
792.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
793.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
794.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
795.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
796.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
797.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
798.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
799.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
*800.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 *
801.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
802.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
803.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	24 
804.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
805.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
806.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
807.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
808.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
809.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
810.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
811.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	23 
812.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
813.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	23 
814.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
815.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
816.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
817.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
818.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
819.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
820.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
821.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
822.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
823.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
824.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
825.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
826.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
827.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
828.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	22 
829.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
830.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
831.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
832.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
833.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
834.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
835.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
836.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
837.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
838.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
839.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
840.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
841.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
842.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	22 
843.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
844.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
845.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
846.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
847.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
848.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
849.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
850.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
851.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
852.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
853.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
854.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
855.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
856.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
857.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
858.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
859.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
860.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
861.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
862.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
863.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
864.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
865.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
866.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
867.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
868.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
869.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
870.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	20 
871.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
872.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
873.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
874.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
875.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
876.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
877.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
878.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
879.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
880.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
881.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
882.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
883.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
884.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
885.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	19 
886.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
887.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
888.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
889.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
890.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
891.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
892.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
893.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	19 
894.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
895.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
896.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
897.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
898.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
899.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
*900.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 *
901.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
902.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
903.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
904.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
905.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
906.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
907.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
908.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
909.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
910.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
911.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
912.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
913.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
914.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
915.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
916.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
917.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
918.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	18 
919.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
920.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
921.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
922.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
923.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
924.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
925.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
926.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
927.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
928.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
929.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
930.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
931.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
932.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
933.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
934.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
935.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
936.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
937.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
938.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
939.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
940.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	17 
941.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
942.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
943.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
944.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
945.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
946.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
947.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
948.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
949.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
950.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
951.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
952.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
953.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
954.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
955.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	16 
956.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
957.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
958.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
959.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
960.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
961.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
962.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
963.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
964.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
965.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
966.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	16 
967.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
968.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
969.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
970.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	16 
971.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
972.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
973.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
974.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
975.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
976.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
977.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
978.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
979.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
980.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
981.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
982.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
983.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
984.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
985.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
986.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
987.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
988.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
989.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
990.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
991.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
992.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
993.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
994.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
995.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
996.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
997.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
998.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
999.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
*1000.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 *
1001.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1002.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1003.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1004.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1005.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1006.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	15 
1007.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1008.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1009.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1010.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1011.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1012.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1013.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1014.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1015.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1016.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1017.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1018.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1019.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1020.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1021.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1022.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1023.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1024.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1025.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1026.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1027.	Ornella Muti, I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1028.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	14 
1029.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1030.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1031.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1032.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1033.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1034.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1035.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1036.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1037.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1038.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1039.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1040.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1041.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1042.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1043.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1044.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1045.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1046.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1047.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1048.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1049.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1050.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1051.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1052.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1053.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1054.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1055.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1056.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1057.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1058.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1059.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1060.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1061.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1062.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1063.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1064.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1065.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1066.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1067.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1068.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1069.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1070.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1071.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1072.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1073.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1074.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1075.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	12 
1076.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1077.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1078.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1079.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	12 
1080.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1081.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1082.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1083.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1084.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1085.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1086.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1087.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1088.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1089.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1090.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1091.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1092.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1093.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1094.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1095.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1096.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1097.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1098.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1099.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
*1100.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 *
1101.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1102.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1103.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1104.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1105.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1106.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1107.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1108.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1109.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1110.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1111.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1112.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1113.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1114.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1115.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1116.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1117.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1118.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1119.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1120.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1121.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1122.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1123.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	11 
1124.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1125.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1126.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1127.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1128.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1129.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1130.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1131.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1132.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1133.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1134.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1135.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1136.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1137.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1138.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1139.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1140.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1141.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1142.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1143.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1144.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1145.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1146.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1147.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1148.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	10 
1149.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	10 
1150.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1151.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1152.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1153.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1154.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1155.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1156.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1157.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1158.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1159.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1160.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1161.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1162.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1163.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1164.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1165.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1166.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1167.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1168.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1169.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1170.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1171.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1172.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1173.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1174.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1175.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1176.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1177.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1178.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1179.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1180.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1181.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1182.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1183.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1184.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1185.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1186.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1187.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1188.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1189.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1190.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1191.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1192.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1193.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1194.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1195.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1196.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1197.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1198.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1199.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
*1200.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 *
1201.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1202.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1203.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1204.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1205.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1206.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1207.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1208.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1209.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1210.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1211.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1212.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1213.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1214.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1215.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1216.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1217.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1218.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1219.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1220.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1221.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1222.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1223.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1224.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1225.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1226.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1227.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1228.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1229.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1230.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1231.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1232.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1233.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1234.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1235.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1236.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1237.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1238.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1239.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1240.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1241.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1242.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1243.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1244.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1245.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1246.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1247.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1248.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?, 9 
1249.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1250.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1251.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1252.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1253.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1254.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1255.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1256.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1257.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1258.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1259.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1260.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1261.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1262.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1263.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1264.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1265.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1266.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1267.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1268.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1269.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1270.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1271.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1272.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1273.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1274.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1275.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1276.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1277.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1278.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1279.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1280.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1281.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1282.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1283.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1284.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1285.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1286.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1287.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1288.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1289.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1290.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1291.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1292.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1293.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1294.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1295.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1296.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1297.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1298.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1299.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
*1300.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 *
1301.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1302.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1303.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1304.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1305.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	8 
1306.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1307.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1308.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1309.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1310.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1311.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1312.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1313.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1314.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1315.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1316.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1317.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1318.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1319.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1320.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1321.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1322.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1323.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1324.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1325.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1326.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1327.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	8 
1328.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1329.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1330.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1331.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1332.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1333.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1334.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1335.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1336.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1337.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1338.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1339.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1340.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1341.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1342.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1343.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1344.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1345.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1346.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1347.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1348.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1349.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1350.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1351.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1352.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1353.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	8 
1354.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1355.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1356.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1357.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1358.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1359.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1360.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1361.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1362.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1363.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1364.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1365.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1366.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1367.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1368.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1369.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1370.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1371.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	7 
1372.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1373.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1374.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1375.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1376.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1377.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1378.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1379.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1380.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1381.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1382.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1383.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1384.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1385.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1386.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1387.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1388.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1389.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1390.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1391.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1392.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1393.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1394.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1395.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1396.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1397.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1398.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1399.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
*1400.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 *
1401.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1402.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1403.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1404.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1405.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1406.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1407.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1408.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1409.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1410.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1411.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1412.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1413.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1414.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1415.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1416.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1417.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1418.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1419.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1420.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1421.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1422.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1423.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1424.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1425.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1426.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1427.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1428.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1429.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1430.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1431.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1432.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1433.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1434.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1435.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1436.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1437.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1438.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1439.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1440.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	6 
1441.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1442.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1443.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1444.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1445.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1446.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1447.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1448.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1449.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1450.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1451.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1452.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1453.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1454.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	6 
1455.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1456.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1457.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1458.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1459.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1460.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1461.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1462.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1463.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	6 
1464.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1465.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1466.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1467.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1468.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1469.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	6 
1470.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1471.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1472.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1473.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1474.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1475.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1476.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1477.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1478.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1479.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1480.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1481.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1482.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1483.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1484.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1485.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1486.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1487.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1488.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	6 
1489.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1490.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1491.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1492.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1493.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1494.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1495.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	6 
1496.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1497.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1498.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1499.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
*1500.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 *
1501.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1502.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1503.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1504.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1505.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1506.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1507.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1508.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1509.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1510.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1511.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1512.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1513.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1514.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1515.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1516.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1517.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1518.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1519.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1520.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1521.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1522.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1523.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1524.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1525.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1526.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1527.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1528.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1529.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1530.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1531.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1532.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1533.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1534.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1535.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1536.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1537.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1538.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1539.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1540.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1541.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1542.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1543.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1544.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1545.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1546.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1547.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1548.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1549.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1550.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1551.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1552.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1553.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1554.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1555.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1556.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1557.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1558.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1559.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1560.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1561.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1562.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1563.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1564.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1565.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1566.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1567.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1568.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1569.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1570.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1571.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1572.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1573.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1574.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1575.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1576.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1577.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1578.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1579.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1580.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1581.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1582.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1583.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1584.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1585.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1586.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1587.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1588.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1589.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1590.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1591.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1592.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1593.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1594.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1595.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1596.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1597.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1598.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1599.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
*1600.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 *
1601.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1602.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1603.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1604.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1605.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1606.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1607.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1608.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1609.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1610.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1611.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1612.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1613.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1614.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1615.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1616.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1617.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1618.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1619.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1620.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1621.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1622.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1623.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1624.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1625.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1626.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1627.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1628.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1629.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1630.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1631.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1632.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1633.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1634.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1635.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1636.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1637.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1638.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1639.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1640.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1641.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1642.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1643.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1644.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1645.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1646.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1647.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1648.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1649.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1650.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1651.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1652.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1653.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1654.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1655.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1656.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1657.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1658.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1659.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1660.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1661.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1662.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1663.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1664.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1665.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1666.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1667.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1668.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	4 
1669.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1670.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1671.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1672.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1673.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1674.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1675.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1676.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1677.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1678.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1679.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1680.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	4 
1681.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1682.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1683.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1684.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1685.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1686.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1687.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1688.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1689.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1690.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1691.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1692.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1693.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1694.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1695.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1696.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1697.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1698.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1699.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
*1700.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 *
1701.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1702.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1703.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1704.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1705.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1706.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1707.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1708.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1709.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1710.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1711.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1712.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1713.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1714.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1715.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1716.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1717.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1718.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1719.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1720.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1721.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1722.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1723.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1724.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1725.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1726.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1727.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1728.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1729.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1730.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1731.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1732.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1733.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1734.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1735.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1736.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1737.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1738.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1739.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1740.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1741.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1742.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1743.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1744.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1745.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1746.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1747.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1748.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1749.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1750.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1751.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1752.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1753.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1754.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1755.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1756.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1757.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1758.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1759.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1760.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1761.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1762.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1763.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1764.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1765.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1766.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1767.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1768.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1769.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1770.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1771.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1772.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1773.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1774.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1775.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1776.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1777.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1778.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1779.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1780.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1781.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1782.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1783.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1784.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1785.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1786.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1787.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1788.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1789.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1790.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1791.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1792.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1793.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1794.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1795.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1796.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1797.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1798.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1799.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
*1800.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 *
1801.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1802.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1803.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1804.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1805.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1806.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1807.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1808.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1809.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1810.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1811.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1812.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1813.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1814.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1815.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1816.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1817.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1818.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1819.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1820.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1821.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1822.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1823.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1824.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1825.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1826.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1827.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1828.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1829.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1830.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1831.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1832.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1833.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1834.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1835.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1836.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1837.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1838.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1839.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1840.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1841.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1842.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1843.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1844.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1845.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1846.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1847.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1848.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1849.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1850.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1851.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1852.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1853.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1854.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1855.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1856.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1857.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1858.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1859.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1860.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1861.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1862.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1863.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1864.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1865.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1866.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1867.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1868.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1869.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1870.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1871.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1872.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1873.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1874.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1875.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1876.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1877.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1878.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1879.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1880.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1881.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1882.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1883.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1884.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1885.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1886.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1887.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1888.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1889.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1890.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1891.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1892.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1893.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1894.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1895.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1896.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1897.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1898.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1899.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
*1900.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 *
1901.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1902.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1903.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1904.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1905.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1906.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1907.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1908.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1909.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1910.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1911.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1912.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1913.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1914.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1915.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1916.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1917.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1918.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1919.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1920.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1921.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1922.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1923.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1924.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1925.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1926.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1927.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1928.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1929.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1930.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1931.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1932.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1933.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1934.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1935.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1936.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1937.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1938.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1939.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1940.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1941.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1942.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1943.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	1 
1944.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1945.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1946.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1947.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1948.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1949.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1950.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1951.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1952.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1953.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1954.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1955.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1956.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1957.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1958.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1959.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1960.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1961.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1962.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	1 
1963.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1964.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1965.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1966.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1967.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1968.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1969.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1970.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1971.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	1 
1972.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1973.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1974.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1975.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1976.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1977.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1978.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1979.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1980.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1981.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1982.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1983.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1984.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1985.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1986.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1987.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1988.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1989.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1990.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1991.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1992.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1993.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1994.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1995.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
1996.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1997.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	1 
1998.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
1999.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
*2000.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 *
2001.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2002.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2292
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1920
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1872
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1844
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1813
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1657
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1529
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1184
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1175

*TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4733
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4605
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2921
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2119
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1773
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1685
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1552
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1516
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1323


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## dabi (13 Nov. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Jessica Biel
7.Jessica Simpson
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Martina Hingis
10.Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Nov. 2017)

*November - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Veronika Fasterova


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Doreen Seidel


 

6. Nina Dobrev & Mrs. Maverick


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

9. Brittany Leanna Robertson


 

10. Melissa Marie Benoist


----------



## Quick Nick (13 Nov. 2017)

Jana Azizi wurde am 01.03.1990 Geboren. wink2


----------



## lappi (19 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1. Birgitte Schrowange
2. Katie Holmes
3. Anne Hathaway
4. Francine Jordi
5. Melanie Naschenweng
6. Stefanie Hertel
7. Martina Hingis
8. Taylor Swift
9. Madeleine Wehle
10. Audrey Tautou


----------



## Cav (20 Nov. 2017)

Hier kommt der November 2017:

1. Sara Sampaio


 

2. Lena Gercke




3. Alicia Vikander





4. Maggie Grace





5. Elodie Yung





6. Stacy Keibler


 

7. Hayley Atwell


 


8. Emanuela de Paula





9. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

10. Irina Shayk


 

10. Heidi Klum




10. Natasha Oakley


----------



## Ralf1972 (21 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Ariana Grande
3.	Linda Zervakis
4.	Frauke Ludowig
5.	Pinar Tanrikolu
6.	Aylin Tezel
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Jennifer Knäble
9.	Kamilla Senjo
10.	Mareille Höppner


----------



## chris1712 (22 Nov. 2017)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Simone Pantelein
4. Nadine Krüger
5.Katarina WIitt
6.Franziska van Almsick
7.Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## ch2004 (22 Nov. 2017)

*November 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## tvgirlslover (23 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Roberta Bieling
4. Ilka Eßmüller
5. Jessica Kastrop
6. Linda Zervakis
7. Martina Hingis
8. Frauke Petry
9. Julia Scharf
10. Sandra Maischberger


----------



## StefanKa (23 Nov. 2017)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Scarlett Johansson






4. Jessica Alba 






5. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel






7. Alexandra Neldel






8. Sophie Marceau






9. Luise von Finckh





10. Katrin Albsteiger


----------



## duda2 (25 Nov. 2017)

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Elisha Cuthbert




3. Lauren Cimorelli, 12.08.98 in Sacramento, USA




4. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




5. Lena Meyer-Landrut




6. Nadine Menz




7. Zendaya Coleman




8. Alessia Cara




9. Zara Larsson




10. Alicia Vikander




10. Helene Fischer




10. Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (26 Nov. 2017)

chris1712 schrieb:


> 1. Annika Kipp
> 2. Marlene Lufen
> 3. Simone Pantelein
> 4. Nadine Krüger
> ...



vielleicht bekommst du beim nächsten Mal noch 3 weitere Lieblinge von dir zusammen, sonst verschenkst du Punkte ( Annika kann hier statt 10 nur 7 Punkte bekommen )


----------



## NEF (26 Nov. 2017)

November 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Zara Larsson	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Ariana Grande	
7. Kelli Berglund	
8. Mila Kunis	
9. Megan Fox	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2017)

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*





*03. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Saoirse Ronan*





*05. Eliza Bennett*





*06. Rachael Taylor*





*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Lily James*





*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Carey Mulligan*, GB, 28.05.85 in Westminster/GB



 

*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## Don Sven (29 Nov. 2017)

NOVEMBER

1. Lena Gercke





2. Lena Stiffel





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Linda Marlen Runge





5. Chlesea Small



l

6. Pauline Angert





7. Jessica Ginkel





8. Dorothee Bär





9. Julia Klöckner





10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## MetalFan (29 Nov. 2017)

November 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Megan Williams 
Joanna Krupa
Lais Ribeiro
Mandy Grace Capristo


----------



## Hehnii (30 Nov. 2017)

Hier meine Novemberwertung 2017:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon ​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2017)

soll mal die Wertung für gaertner23 vom Oktober nehmen, die also wäre :

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Anja Heyde
4.) Susan Link
5.) Susanne Tockan
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Nazan Eckes
9.) Marie Görz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2017 21:40*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4755 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4634 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2922 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2301 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2125 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1921 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1872 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1844 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1826 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1783 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1701 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1665 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1559 
14.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1537 
15.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
16.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1516 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1323 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1231 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1187 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1183 
23.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1175 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1090 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1074 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1014 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	997 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	964 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	950 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	925 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	924 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	922 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	905 
34.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	890 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	834 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	827 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	820 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	814 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	805 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	770 
43.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	768 
44.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	752 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	748 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	743 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	740 
48.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
49.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	724 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	719 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	700 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	660 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	656 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	654 
58.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	642 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	634 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	616 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	615 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	598 
64.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	589 
65.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	586 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	586 
67.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	585 
68.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	584 
69.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	579 
70.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	579 
71.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	578 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	572 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	570 
74.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
75.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	561 
76.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	559 
77.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
78.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	541 
79.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
80.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
81.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	522 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	521 
83.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	516 
84.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
85.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	505 
87.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
88.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
89.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
90.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	483 
91.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
92.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
93.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
94.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
95.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	472 
96.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
97.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	458 
98.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	453 
99.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	448 
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	442 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 442 
102.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	437 
103.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
104.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	431 
105.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	430 
106.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
108.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	415 
109.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D, 413 
110.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
111.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	412 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	411 
113.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
114.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
115.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	403 
116.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
117.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	398 
119.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
120.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	392 
121.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	391 
122.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
123.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	390 
124.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
125.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	387 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	387 
127.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
128.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	377 
129.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	375 
130.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	375 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	370 
132.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
133.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	364 
134.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	362 
135.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	355 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	352 
137.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	352 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	344 
139.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
140.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	338 
141.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	335 
142.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
143.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
144.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
145.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	329 
146.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
147.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
148.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	324 
149.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
150.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	320 
151.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
152.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
153.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	312 
155.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	311 
156.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
157.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	304 
158.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	303 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	303 
160.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
161.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	298 
162.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
163.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	297 
164.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	291 
166.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
167.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
168.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	288 
169.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
170.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
171.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
172.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	285 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	280 
174.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
175.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
176.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
177.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
178.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
180.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
181.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
182.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	268 
183.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
184.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	267 
186.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
187.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	266 
188.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
189.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
190.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	264 
191.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	263 
192.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	263 
193.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	262 
194.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	261 
195.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	261 
196.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
197.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
198.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	254 
199.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
*200.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	252 *
201.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
202.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
203.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
204.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	242 
205.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	241 
206.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
207.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	235 
208.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
209.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	232 
210.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
211.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	227 
213.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	227 
214.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
215.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	224 
216.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
217.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	221 
218.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
219.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
220.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
221.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
222.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
224.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
225.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
226.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
227.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
228.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
229.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	212 
230.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	212 
231.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
232.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
233.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
234.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
235.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
236.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
237.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
238.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
239.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
240.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
241.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	202 
242.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
243.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	199 
244.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	199 
245.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	197 
246.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	197 
247.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	196 
248.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	196 
249.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	196 
250.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	196 
251.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	195 
252.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
253.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
254.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
256.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
257.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
258.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	185 
259.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
260.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	184 
261.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
262.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
263.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
264.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
265.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
266.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
267.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
268.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
269.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
270.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
271.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
272.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
273.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
274.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
275.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
276.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
277.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
278.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
279.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
280.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	172 
281.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
282.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
283.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	169 
284.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
285.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
286.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	166 
287.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
288.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	166 
289.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
290.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
291.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
292.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
293.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	162 
294.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	160 
295.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
296.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	159 
297.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	157 
298.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
299.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	156 
*300.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 *
301.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
302.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
303.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	152 
304.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	151 
305.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
306.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
307.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	150 
308.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
309.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
310.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
311.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	149 
312.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
313.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
314.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	148 
315.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
316.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	147 
317.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
318.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
319.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	143 
320.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
321.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
322.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	142 
323.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
324.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
325.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	139 
326.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	139 
327.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
328.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
329.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
330.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
331.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
332.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
333.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	134 
334.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	132 
335.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
336.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
337.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	132 
338.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	131 
339.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
340.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	130 
341.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
342.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
343.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	129 
344.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
345.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	128 
346.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	128 
347.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
348.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
349.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
350.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
351.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
352.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
353.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
354.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
355.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
356.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	122 
357.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	122 
358.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
359.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	119 
360.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	119 
361.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
362.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
363.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
364.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
365.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
366.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
367.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	117 
368.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	117 
369.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
370.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
371.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	114 
372.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
373.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
374.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
375.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
376.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
377.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	112 
378.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
379.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	112 
380.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	111 
381.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
382.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	110 
383.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
384.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
385.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	108 
386.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
387.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
388.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	106 
389.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	105 
390.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	105 
391.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
392.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	105 
393.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	105 
394.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
395.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
396.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
397.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
398.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
399.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
*400.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 *
401.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
402.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	101 
403.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	101 
404.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	101 
405.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
406.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	100 
407.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
408.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
409.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	98 
410.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
411.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	97 
412.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
413.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	97 
414.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	97 
415.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	96 
416.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
417.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
418.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
419.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
420.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
421.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	94 
422.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
423.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	93 
424.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
425.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
426.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
427.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
428.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
429.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
430.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
431.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
432.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
433.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	90 
434.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	89 
435.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
436.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
437.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
438.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	87 
439.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
440.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
441.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
442.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
443.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
444.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
445.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
446.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
447.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
448.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
449.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
450.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
451.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	83 
452.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
453.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
454.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	82 
455.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
456.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	81 
457.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	81 
458.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	81 
459.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
460.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
461.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
462.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
463.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
464.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	80 
465.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
466.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
467.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
468.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
469.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
470.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
471.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
472.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
473.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
474.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
475.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
476.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
477.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
478.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
479.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
480.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
481.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
482.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	72 
483.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	72 
484.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
485.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
486.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
487.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
488.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
489.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
490.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	70 
491.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
492.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
493.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
494.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
495.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
496.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
497.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
498.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
499.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 
*500.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 *
501.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
502.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
503.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
504.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
505.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
506.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	65 
507.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	65 
508.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
509.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
510.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
511.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
512.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
513.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
514.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
515.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
516.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
517.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
518.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
519.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
520.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
521.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
522.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
523.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
524.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
525.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
526.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	60 
527.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	59 
528.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
529.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
530.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
531.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
532.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
533.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
534.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
535.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
536.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
537.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	58 
538.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
539.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	57 
540.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
541.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
542.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
543.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
544.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
545.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
546.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
547.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
548.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
549.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
550.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
551.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
552.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
553.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
554.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
555.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	55 
556.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	54 
557.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	54 
558.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	54 
559.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
560.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
561.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
562.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
563.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
564.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
565.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
566.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
567.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
568.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
569.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
570.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	52 
571.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
572.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
573.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
574.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
575.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
576.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
577.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
578.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
579.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
580.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
581.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
582.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
583.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
584.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
585.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	49 
586.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
587.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
588.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	49 
589.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
590.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
591.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
592.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
593.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	48 
594.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
595.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
596.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
597.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
598.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
599.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
*600.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 *
601.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
602.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
603.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
604.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
605.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	46 
606.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
607.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
608.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
609.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
610.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	45 
611.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
612. Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
613.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
614.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
615.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
616.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
617.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
618.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
619.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
620.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
621.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
622.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
623.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
624.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
625.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
626.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
627.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
628.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
629.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
630.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	42 
631.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
632.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
633.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	42 
634.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
635.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
636.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
637.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
638.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
639.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
640.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
641.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
642.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
643.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
644.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
645.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
646.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
647.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
648.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
649.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
650.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	38 
651.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
652.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
653.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
654.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
655.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	38 
656.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
657.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
658.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
659.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
660.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
661.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
662.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
663.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	37 
664.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
665.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
666.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
667.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
668.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
669.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
670.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
671.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
672.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
673.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
674.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
675.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
676.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
677.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
678.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
679.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
680.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
681.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
682.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
683.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
684.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
685.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
686.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
687.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
688.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
689.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
690.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
691.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	34 
692.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
693.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
694.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
695.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
696.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
697.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
698.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
699.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
*700.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 *
701.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
702.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
703.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
704.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
705.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
706.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
707.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
708.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
709.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
710.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
711.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
712.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
713.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
714.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
715.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
716.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
717.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
718.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
719.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
720.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
721.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
722.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	30 
723.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
724.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	30 
725.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
726.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
727.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	30 
728.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
729.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
730.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
731.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
732.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
733.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
734.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
735.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
736.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
737.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
738.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
739.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
740.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	29 
741.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
742.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
743.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
744.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
745.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
746.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
747.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
748.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
749.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
750.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
751.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
752.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
753.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
754.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
755.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
756.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
757.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
758.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
759.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
760.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
761.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
762.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
763.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
764.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
765.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
766.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
767.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
768.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	27 
769.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
770.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	26 
771.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
772.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
773.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
774.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
775.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
776.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	26 
777.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
778.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
779.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
780.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
781.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
782.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
783.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
784.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
785.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
786.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
787.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
788.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	25 
789.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	25 
790.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
791.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
792.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
793.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
794.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
795.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
796.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
797.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
798.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
799.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
*800.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 *
801.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
802.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
803.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
804.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	24 
805.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
806.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
807.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	24 
808.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
809.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
810.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
811.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
812.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
813.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
814.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
815.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
816.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	23 
817.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
818.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
819.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
820.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
821.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
822.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
823.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	23 
824.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
825.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
826.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
827.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
828.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
829.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
830.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
831.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
832.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
833.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
834.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
835.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
836.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
837.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
838.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
839.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
840.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
841.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
842.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
843.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
844.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
845.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	22 
846.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	22 
847.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
848.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
849.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
850.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
851.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
852.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
853.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
854.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
855.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
856.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
857.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
858.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
859.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
860.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
861.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
862.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
863.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
864.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
865.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	21 
866.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
867.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
868.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
869.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
870.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
871.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
872.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
873.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
874.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
875.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
876.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
877.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
878.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
879.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
880.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
881.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
882.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
883.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
884.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
885.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
886.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
887.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
888.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
889.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	19 
890.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
891.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
892.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
893.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
894.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
895.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
896.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
897.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
898.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
899.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
*900.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 *
901.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
902.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
903.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
904.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
905.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
906.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
907.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
908.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
909.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
910.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	19 
911.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
912.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
913.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
914.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
915.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	18 
916.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
917.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
918.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
919.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
920.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
921.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
922.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
923.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
924.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
925.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
926.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
927.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
928.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
929.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
930.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
931.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
932.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
933.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
934.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
935.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
936.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
937.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
938.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
939.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
940.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
941.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
942.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
943.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
944.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	17 
945.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
946.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
947.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
948.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
949.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
950.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
951.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
952.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
953.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
954.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
955.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
956.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
957.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
958.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
959.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	16 
960.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
961.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
962.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
963.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
964.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
965.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
966.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
967.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
968.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
969.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
970.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
971.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
972.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
973.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
974.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
975.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
976.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
977.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
978.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
979.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
980.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
981.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
982.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
983.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
984.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
985.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
986.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
987.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
988.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
989.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
990.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
991.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
992.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
993.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
994.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
995.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
996.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
997.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
998.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
999.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
*1000.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 *
1001.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1002.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1003.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1004.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1005.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1006.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1007.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1008.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1009.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1010.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1011.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1012.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1013.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1014.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1015.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1016.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1017.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1018.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1019.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1020.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1021.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1022.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1023.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1024.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1025.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1026.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1027.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1028.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1029.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1030.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1031.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1032.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1033.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1034.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1035.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1036.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1037.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1038.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1039.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1040.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1041.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1042.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1043.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1044.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1045.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1046.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1047.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1048.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1049.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1050.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1051.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1052.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1053.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1054.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1055.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1056.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1057.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1058.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1059.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1060.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1061.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1062.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1063.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1064.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1065.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1066.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1067.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1068.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1069.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1070.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1071.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1072.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1073.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1074.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1075.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1076.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1077.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1078.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1079.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1080.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1081.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1082.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1083.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1084.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1085.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1086.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1087.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1088.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1089.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1090.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1091.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1092.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1093.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1094.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1095.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1096.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1097.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1098.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1099.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
*1100.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 *
1101.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1102.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1103.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1104.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1105.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1106.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1107.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1108.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1109.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1110.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1111.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1112.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1113.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1114.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1115.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1116.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1117.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1118.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1119.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1120.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1121.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1122.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1123.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1124.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1125.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1126.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1127.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1128.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1129.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1130.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1131.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1132.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1133.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1134.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1135.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1136.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1137.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1138.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1139.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1140.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1141.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1142.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1143.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1144.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1145.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1146.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1147.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1148.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	10 
1149.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	10 
1150.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1151.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1152.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1153.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1154.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1155.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1156.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1157.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1158.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1159.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1160.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1161.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1162.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1163.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1164.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1165.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1166.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1167.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1168.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1169.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1170.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1171.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1172.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1173.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1174.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1175.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1176.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1177.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1178.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1179.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1180.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1181.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1182.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1183.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1184.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1185.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1186.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1187.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1188.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1189.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1190.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1191.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1192.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1193.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1194.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1195.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1196.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1197.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1198.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1199.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
*1200.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 *
1201.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1202.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1203.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1204.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1205.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1206.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1207.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1208.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1209.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1210.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1211.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1212.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1213.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1214.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1215.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1216.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1217.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1218.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1219.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1220.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1221.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1222.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1223.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1224.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1225.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1226.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1227.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1228.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1229.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1230.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1231.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1232.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1233.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1234.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1235.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1236.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1237.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1238.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1239.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1240.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1241.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1242.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1243.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1244.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1245.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1246.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1247.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1248.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1249.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1250.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1251.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1252.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1253.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1254.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1255.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1256.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1257.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1258.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1259.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1260.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1261.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1262.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1263.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1264.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1265.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1266.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1267.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1268.	Pauley Perette,	USA, 27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1269.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1270.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1271.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1272.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1273.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1274.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1275.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1276.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1277.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1278.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1279.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1280.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1281.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1282.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1283.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1284.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1285.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1286.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1287.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1288.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1289.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1290.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1291.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1292.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1293.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1294.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1295.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1296.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1297.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1298.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1299.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
*1300.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 *
1301.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1302.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1303.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1304.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1305.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1306.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	8 
1307.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1308.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1309.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1310.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1311.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1312.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1313.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1314.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1315.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1316.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1317.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1318.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1319.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1320.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1321.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1322.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1323.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1324.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1325.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1326.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1327.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1328.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	8 
1329.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1330.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	8 
1331.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1332.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1333.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
1334.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1335.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1336.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1337.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1338.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1339.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1340.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	8 
1341.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1342.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1343.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1344.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1345.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1346.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1347.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1348.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1349.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1350.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1351.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1352.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1353.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1354.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1355.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1356.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1357.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	8 
1358.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1359.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1360.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1361.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1362.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1363.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1364.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1365.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1366.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1367.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1368.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1369.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1370.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1371.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1372.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1373.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1374.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1375.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1376.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1377.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1378.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1379.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1380.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1381.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1382.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1383.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1384.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1385.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1386.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1387.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1388.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1389.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	7 
1390.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1391.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1392.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1393.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1394.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1395.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1396.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1397.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1398.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1399.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
*1400.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 *
1401.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1402.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1403.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1404.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1405.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1406.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1407.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1408.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1409.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1410.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1411.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1412.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1413.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1414.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1415.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1416.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1417.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1418.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1419.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1420.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1421.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1422.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1423.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1424.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1425.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1426.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1427.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1428.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1429.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1430.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1431.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1432.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1433.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1434.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1435.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1436.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1437.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1438.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1439.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1440.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1441.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1442.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1443.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1444.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1445.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	6 
1446.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1447.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1448.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1449.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1450.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1451.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1452.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1453.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1454.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1455.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1456.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1457.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1458.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1459.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	6 
1460.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1461.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1462.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1463.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1464.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1465.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1466.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1467.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1468.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1469.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1470.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1471.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1472.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1473.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	6 
1474.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1475.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1476.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1477.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1478.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1479.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1480.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1481.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1482.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1483.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1484.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1485.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1486.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1487.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1488.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1489.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1490.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1491.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1492.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1493.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1494.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1495.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1496.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1497.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1498.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1499.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
*1500.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 *
1501.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1502.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1503.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1504.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1505.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1506.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1507.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1508.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1509.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1510.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1511.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1512.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1513.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1514.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1515.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1516.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1517.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1518.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1519.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1520.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1521.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1522.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1523.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1524.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1525.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1526.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1527.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1528.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1529.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1530.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1531.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1532.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1533.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1534.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1535.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1536.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1537.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1538.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1539.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1540.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1541.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1542.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1543.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1544.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1545.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1546.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1547.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1548.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1549.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1550.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1551.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1552.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1553.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1554.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1555.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1556.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1557.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1558.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1559.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1560.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1561.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1562.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1563.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1564.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1565.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1566.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1567.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1568.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1569.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1570.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1571.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1572.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1573.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1574.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1575.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1576.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1577.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1578.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1579.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1580.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1581.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1582.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1583.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1584.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1585.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1586.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1587.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1588.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1589.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1590.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1591.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1592.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1593.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1594.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1595.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1596.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1597.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1598.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1599.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
*1600.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 *
1601.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1602.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1603.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1604.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1605.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1606.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1607.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1608.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1609.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1610.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1611.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1612.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1613.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1614.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1615.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1616.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1617.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1618.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1619.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1620.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1621.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1622.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1623.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1624.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1625.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1626.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1627.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1628.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1629.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1630.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1631.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1632.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1633.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1634.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1635.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1636.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1637.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1638.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1639.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1640.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1641.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1642.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1643.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1644.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1645.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1646.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1647.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1648.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1649.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1650.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1651.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1652.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1653.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1654.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1655.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1656.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1657.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1658.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1659.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1660.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1661.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1662.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1663.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1664.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1665.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1666.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1667.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1668.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1669.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1670.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1671.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1672.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1673.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1674.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1675.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1676.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1677.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1678.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1679.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1680.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1681.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1682.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	4 
1683.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1684.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1685.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1686.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1687.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1688.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1689.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1690.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1691.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1692.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1693.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1694.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1695.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1696.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1697.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1698.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1699.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
*1700.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 *
1701.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1702.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1703.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1704.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1705.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1706.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1707.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1708.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1709.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1710.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1711.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1712.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1713.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1714.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1715.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1716.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1717.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1718.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1719.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1720.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1721.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1722.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1723.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1724.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1725.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1726.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1727.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1728.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1729.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1730.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1731.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1732.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1733.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1734.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1735.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1736.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1737.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1738.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1739.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1740.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1741.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1742.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1743.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1744.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1745.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1746.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1747.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1748.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1749.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1750.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1751.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1752.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1753.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1754.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1755.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1756.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1757.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1758.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1759.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1760.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1761.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1762.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1763.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1764.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1765.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1766.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1767.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1768.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1769.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1770.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1771.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1772.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1773.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1774.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1775.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1776.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1777.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1778.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1779.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1780.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1781.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1782.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1783.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1784.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1785.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1786.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1787.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1788.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1789.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1790.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1791.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1792.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1793.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1794.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1795.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1796.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1797.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1798.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1799.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
*1800.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 *
1801.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1802.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1803.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1804.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1805.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1806.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1807.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1808.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1809.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1810.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1811.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1812.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1813.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1814.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1815.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1816.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1817.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1818.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1819.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1820.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1821.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1822.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1823.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1824.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1825.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1826.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1827.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1828.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1829.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1830.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1831.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1832.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1833.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1834.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1835.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1836.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1837.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1838.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1839.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1840.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1841.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1842.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1843.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1844.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1845.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1846.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1847.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1848.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1849.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1850.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1851.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1852.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1853.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1854.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1855.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1856.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1857.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1858.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1859.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1860.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1861.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1862.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1863.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1864.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1865.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1866.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1867.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1868.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1869.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1870.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1871.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1872.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1873.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1874.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	2 
1875.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1876.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1877.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1878.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1879.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1880.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1881.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1882.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1883.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1884.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1885.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1886.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1887.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1888.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1889.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1890.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1891.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1892.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1893.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1894.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1895.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1896.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1897.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1898.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1899.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1900.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 *
1901.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1902.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	1 
1903.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1904.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1905.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1906.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1907.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1908.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1909.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1910.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1911.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1912.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1913.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1914.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1915.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1916.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1917.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1918.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1919.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1920.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1921.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1922.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1923.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1924.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1925.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1926.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1927.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1928.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1929.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1930.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1931.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1932.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1933.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1934.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1935.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1936.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1937.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1938.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1939.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1940.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1941.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1942.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1943.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1944.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1945.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1946.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1947.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1948.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1949.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1950.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1951.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1952.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1953.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1954.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1955.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1956.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1957.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1958.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1959.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1960.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1961.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1962.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	1 
1963.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1964.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1965.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1966.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1967.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1968.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1969.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1970.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1971.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1972.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1973.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1974.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1975.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	1 
1976.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1977.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1978.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1979.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1980.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1981.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1982.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1983.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1984.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1985.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1986.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1987.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1988.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1989.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1990.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1991.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1992.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1993.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1994.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1995.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1996.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1997.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
1998.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
1999.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
*2000.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 *
2001.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2002.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2003.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2004.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2005.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2301
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1921
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1872
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1844
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1826
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1665
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1537
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1187
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1183

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4755
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4634
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2922
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2125
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1783
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1701
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1559
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1516
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1323


*Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Devilfish (30 Nov. 2017)

November

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose




2. Taylor Swift




3. Selena Gomez




4. Ariana Grande




5. Demi Lovato




6. Miley Cyrus




7. Hailee Steinfeld




8. Vanessa Hudgens




9. Miranda Cosgrove




10. Chloe Grace Moretz
10. Hilary Duff
10. Victoria Justice


 

 

​


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2017)

Für Dezember (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde







2. Jodie Foster







3. Jessica Chastain







3. Diane Kruger







5. Gwyneth Paltrow



6. Natalie Portman



7. Kate WInslet



8. Liv Tyler



9. Amy Adams



10. Emma Stone



10. Hailee Steinfeld



10. Margot Robbie


​


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Dez. 2017)

Dezember Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Serena Salecker
06. Magdalena Voigt
07. Veronika Klimovits
08. Alina Merkau
09. Selena Gomez
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Helene Fischer
10. Maggie Siff


----------



## brian69 (1 Dez. 2017)

*Dezember 2017*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 




*4. Sophie Turner 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Camilla Belle*




 

 




*
7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Olivia Munn 9. Emilia Clarke*




 

 




*10.
Emma Stone - Isla Fisher - Priyanka Chopra*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1. Melissa Benoist love2
2. Lily Collins
3. Taylor Swift
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Camila Cabello
8. Sophia Bush
9. Willa Holland
10. Naomi Scott


----------



## Afefan (2 Dez. 2017)

1. Julia Görges
2. Maren Hammerschmidt
3. Natalie Portman
4. Eva Imhof
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Emma Watson
7. Alina Merkau
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Sasha Banks
10. Dorothea Wierer
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2017)

*1. Hayley Williams*







2. LaFee
3. Taylor Swift
4. Kristen Stewart
5. Cheyenne Pahde 5. Valentina Pahde
6. Jaimie Alexander
7. Jane Levy 
8. Melissa Benoist
9. Victoria Justice
10. Avril Lavigne


----------



## tort3 (2 Dez. 2017)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi 
3. Angelina Heger
4. Vanessa Mai
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
7. Janina Uhse
8. Hailee Steinfeld
9. Joelina Drews
10. Emma Watson


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Dez. 2017)

*Dezember Voting:*

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Marlene Lufen 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Selena Gomez 
06.) Veronika Klimovits 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Katy Perry 
09.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Angelique Kerber 
10.) Caroline Wozniacki
10.) Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Dez. 2017)

*Dezember 2017

1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger*​


----------



## hsvmann (3 Dez. 2017)

*11/17*

*1. Helene Fischer	

für ihren Achterbahn Auftritt beim Bambi*

2. Nazan Eckes	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## benedikt (3 Dez. 2017)

Mein Dezember Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Gintare Sudziute
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Kendall Jenner
08.Ariane Sommer
09.Julie Henderson
10.Hailey Baldwin
10. Irina Shayk
10. Iris Kavka


----------



## maggi77 (4 Dez. 2017)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Angela Karpove
4. Joelina Drews
5. Lauren Pope
6. Kattia Vides
7. Joanna Krupa
8. Maria Hering
9. Carla Howe
10.Abigail Clarke


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Sandra Thier
3 Bella Lesnik
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Jule Gölsdorf
6 Sandra Kuhn
7 Kristina Sterz
8 Judith Rakers
9 Elena Bruhn
10 Christina Rann
10 Aline von Drateln
10 Sabine Sauer


----------



## Don Sven (6 Dez. 2017)

1. Pauline Angert






2. Lena Gercke






3. Iris Mareike Steen






4. Linda Marlen Runge






5. Chelsea Small




l

6. Jessica Ginkel






7. Dorothee Bär






8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger







9. Julia Klöckner






10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## ManuN (6 Dez. 2017)

12/17

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Fernanda Brandao	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Sarah Däbritz	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Ana Plasencia	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## Anakin (8 Dez. 2017)

_Dezember Voting:_

#01: Victoria Justice 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Anissa Kate 
#04: Laura Papendick 
#05: Lena Gercke 
#06: Georgia Jones 
#07: Selena Gomez 
#08: Helene Fischer 
#09: Lena Meyer Landrut 
#10: Lejla-X 
#10: Sabine Lisicki 
#10: Katy Perry


----------



## tino2003 (11 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Ralf1972 (13 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Aylin Tezel
3.	Linda Zervakis
4.	Sylvie Meis
5.	Angela Finger-Erben
6.	Judith Rakers
7.	Carolin Kebekus
8.	Frauke Ludowig
9.	Nazan Eckes
10.	Pinar Tanrikolu


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Dez. 2017)

mein Dezember-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Maira Rothe
4.) Susan Link
5.) Susanne Tockan
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Nazan Eckes
9.) Marie Görz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## kamy (17 Dez. 2017)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Viviane Geppert	
3.	Helene Fischer	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Elena Bruhn	
6.	Rebecca Mir	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## congo64 (17 Dez. 2017)

1.	Nazan Eckes 








 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 








 
4.	Viviane Geppert 




 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Lindsay Vonn


----------



## congo64 (17 Dez. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 17.12.2017 20:10*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4808 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4689 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2972 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2301 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2127 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1964 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1898 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1850 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1828 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1792 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1713 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1665 
13.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1559 
14.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1557 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1528 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1333 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1235 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1212 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1195 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1190 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1094 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1074 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1027 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1005 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	964 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	953 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	925 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	924 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	923 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	905 
34.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	898 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	836 
38.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	835 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	830 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	828 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	805 
42.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	789 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	777 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	771 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	750 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	749 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	748 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	733 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	719 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	708 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	670 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	666 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	657 
58.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	647 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	634 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	616 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	615 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	607 
64.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	594 
65.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	590 
66.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	589 
67.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	587 
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	586 
69.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	586 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	581 
71.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	579 
72.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	579 
73.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	578 
74.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	577 
75.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	570 
76.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
77.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
78.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	541 
79.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
80.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
81.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	522 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	522 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	521 
84.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
85.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	505 
87.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
88.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	496 
89.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
90.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
91.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
92.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	482 
93.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
94.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
95.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
96.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	461 
97.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
98.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	458 
99.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	453 
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	442 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 442 
102.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
103.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	433 
104.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
105.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	431 
106.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
107.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	419 
108.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
109.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	415 
110.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
111.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	411 
113.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
114.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	404 
115.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
116.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	403 
117.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	401 
119.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
120.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
121.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	396 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	392 
123.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	392 
124.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	392 
125.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
126.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
127.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
128.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	384 
129.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	377 
130.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	375 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	375 
132.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	374 
133.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	370 
134.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	356 
136.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	355 
137.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	352 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	344 
139.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	342 
140.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
141.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	338 
142.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	333 
143.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
144.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
145.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
146.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	327 
147.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
148.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	325 
149.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
150.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
151.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	318 
152.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
153.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
154.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
155.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	315 
156.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
157.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
158.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	304 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	303 
160.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
161.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	298 
162.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	298 
163.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	297 
165.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
166.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	291 
167.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
168.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
169.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
170.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
171.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
172.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	285 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	283 
174.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	279 
175.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
176.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
177.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
178.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
179.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	271 
180.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
181.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	270 
182.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	269 
183.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	269 
184.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
185.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
186.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
187.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	268 
188.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
189.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
190.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	267 
191.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
192.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
193.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
194.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	264 
195.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	261 
196.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	260 
197.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	256 
198.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
199.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	254 
*200.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 *
201.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
202.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
203.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	249 
204.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
205.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	243 
206.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	242 
207.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
208.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
209.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	232 
210.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	231 
211.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
212.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
213.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	227 
214.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
215.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	225 
216.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	224 
217.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
218.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
219.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	220 
220.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
221.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
222.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
224.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
225.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
226.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
227.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
228.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
229.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	212 
230.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	212 
231.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
232.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
233.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
234.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	209 
235.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
236.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
237.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
238.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	206 
239.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
240.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
241.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
242.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	204 
243.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
244.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	201 
245.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
246.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	200 
247.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
248.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	197 
249.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	197 
250.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	196 
251.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	196 
252.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	194 
253.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	193 
254.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	190 
255.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
256.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
257.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
258.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
259.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
260.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
261.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
262.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
263.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
264.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
265.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	180 
266.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
267.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
268.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
269.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
270.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
271.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
272.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
273.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
274.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
275.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
276.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
277.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
278.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
279.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
280.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
281.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
282.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
283.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	169 
284.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
285.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
286.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	166 
287.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
288.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	166 
289.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
290.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
291.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	163 
292.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
293.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
294.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
295.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
296.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	159 
298.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
299.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	156 
*300.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 *
301.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	156 
302.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
303.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
304.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
305.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	152 
306.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
307.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
308.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	150 
309.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
310.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
311.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
312.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	149 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	149 
314.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
315.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
316.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
317.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	145 
318.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
319.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
320.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	143 
321.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
322.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
323.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	142 
324.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	141 
325.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
326.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
327.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	139 
328.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
329.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
330.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
331.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
332.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
333.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
334.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
335.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	134 
336.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
337.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	132 
338.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
339.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	132 
340.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
341.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	130 
342.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
343.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
344.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	129 
345.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	129 
346.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
347.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	128 
348.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	128 
349.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
350.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	127 
351.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
352.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
353.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
354.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
355.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
356.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
357.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
358.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	123 
359.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
360.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	123 
361.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
362.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	119 
363.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
364.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	118 
365.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
366.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
367.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	118 
368.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
369.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
370.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	117 
371.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	117 
372.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
373.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	117 
374.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
375.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
376.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
377.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
378.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
379.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
380.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	112 
381.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
382.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
383.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	111 
384.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
385.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	110 
386.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	109 
387.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
388.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
389.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
390.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
391.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	106 
392.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	106 
393.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
394.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	105 
395.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
396.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
397.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	104 
398.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
399.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
*400.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 *
401.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
402.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
403.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
404.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	102 
405.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	101 
406.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	101 
407.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
408.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
409.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	99 
410.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
411.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	98 
412.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	98 
413.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	98 
414.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
415.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	97 
416.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
417.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	97 
418.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	96 
419.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
420.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
421.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
422.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
423.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
424.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
425.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
426.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
427.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
428.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
429.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	91 
430.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
431.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
432.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
433.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
434.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
435.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	89 
436.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
437.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
438.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
439.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	88 
440.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	87 
441.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
442.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
443.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
444.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
445.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
446.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
447.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
448.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
449.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
450.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
451.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
452.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
453.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
454.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	83 
455.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
456.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	82 
457.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	82 
458.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
459.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	81 
460.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
461.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
462.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
463.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
464.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
465.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
466.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
467.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
468.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	78 
469.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
470.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
471.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
472.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
473.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
474.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
475.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
476.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	75 
477.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
478.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
479.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
480.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
481.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
482.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
483.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	72 
484.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	72 
485.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
486.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
487.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	71 
488.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
489.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
490.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
491.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	71 
492.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
493.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
494.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
495.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
496.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
497.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
498.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
499.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
*500.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 *
501.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	68 
502.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
503.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
504.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
505.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	66 
506.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
507.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
508.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
509.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	65 
510.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
511.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
512.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
513.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
514.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
515.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
516.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
517.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
518.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
519.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
520.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
521.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
522.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
523.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
524.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
525.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
526.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
527.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
528.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	60 
529.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	59 
530.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
531.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
532.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
533.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
534.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
535.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
536.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
537.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
538.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
539.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	58 
540.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
541.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
542.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
543.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
544.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
545.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
546.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56 
547.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
548.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
549.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
550.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
551.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
552.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
553.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
554.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
555.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
556.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
557.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	55 
558.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	54 
559.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
560.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
561.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
562.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
563.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
564.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
565.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
566.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
567.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
568.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
569.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
570.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	52 
571.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
572.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
573.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	52 
574.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
575.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
576.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
577.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
578.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
579.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	51 
580.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	51 
581.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
582.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
583.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
584.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
585.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
586.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	50 
587.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
588.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
589.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
590.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	49 
591.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	49 
592.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
593.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
594.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
595.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
596.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
597.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
598.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
599.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
*600.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 *
601.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
602.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
603.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
604.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
605.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
606.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
607.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
608.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
609.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
610.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
611.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	45 
612.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
613.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
614.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
615.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
616.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
617.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
618.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
619.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
620.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
621.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
622.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
623.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
624.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
625.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
626.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
627.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
628.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
629.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
630.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
631.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	42 
632.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
633.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
634.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
635.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
636.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
637.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
638.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
639.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
640.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
641.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
642.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
643.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
644.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
645.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
646.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
647.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
648.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	39 
649.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	39 
650.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
651.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
652.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	38 
653.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
654.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
655.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
656.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	38 
657.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
658.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	38 
659.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
660.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
661.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
662.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
663.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
664.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
665.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
666.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
667.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
668.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
669.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
670.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
671.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
672.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
673.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
674.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
675.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
676.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
677.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	36 
678.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
679.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
680.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
681.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
682.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
683.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
684.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
685.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
686.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
687.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
688.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
689.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
690.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
691.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
692.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
693.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
694.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
695.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
696.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
697.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
698.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
699.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
*700.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 *
701.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
702.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
703.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
704.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
705.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
706.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
707.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
708.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	32 
709.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
710.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
711.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
712.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
713.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
714.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
715.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
716.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
717.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
718.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
719.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
720.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
721.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
722.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
723.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	31 
724.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
725.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
726.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
727.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
728.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
729.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
730.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
731.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
732.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	30 
733.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
734.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
735.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
736.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
737.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
738.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
739.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
740.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
741.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
742.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	29 
743.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
744.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
745.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
746.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
747.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
748.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
749.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
750.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
751.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
752.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
753.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
754.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
755.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
756.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
757.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
758.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
759.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
760.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
761.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
762.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
763.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
764.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
765.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
766.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
767.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
768.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	27 
769.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
770.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
771.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
772.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	26 
773.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
774.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
775.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
776.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
777.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
778.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	26 
779.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
780.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
781.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
782.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
783.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
784.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
785.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
786.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
787.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
788.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
789.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
790.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	25 
791.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	25 
792.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
793.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
794.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
795.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
796.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
797.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
798.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
799.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
*800.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 *
801.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
802.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
803.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
804.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
805.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	24 
806.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
807.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	24 
808.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	24 
809.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	24 
810.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
811.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
812.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
813.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
814.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
815.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
816.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
817.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	24 
818.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
819.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	24 
820.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
821.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
822.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
823.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
824.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
825.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
826.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
827.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
828.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	23 
829.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
830.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
831.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
832.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
833.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
834.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
835.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
836.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
837.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
838.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
839.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
840.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
841.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
842.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
843.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
844.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
845.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
846.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
847.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
848.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
849.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
850.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
851.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
852.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
853.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
854.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
855.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
856.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
857.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
858.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
859.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
860.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
861.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
862.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
863.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
864.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
865.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
866.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
867.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
868.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
869.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
870.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
871.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
872.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
873.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
874.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
875.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
876.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
877.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
878.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
879.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
880.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
881.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
882.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
883.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
884.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
885.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
886.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
887.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
888.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
889.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
890.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
891.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
892.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	19 
893.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
894.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
895.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
896.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
897.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
898.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
899.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
*900.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 *
901.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
902.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
903.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
904.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	19 
905.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
906.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
907.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
908.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
909.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
910.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
911.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
912.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
913.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	19 
914.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
915.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
916.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
917.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
918.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
919.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
920.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
921.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
922.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
923.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
924.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
925.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
926.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
927.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
928.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
929.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
930.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
931.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
932.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
933.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
934.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
935.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
936.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
937.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
938.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
939.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
940.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
941.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
942.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
943.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
944.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
945.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
946.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
947.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
948.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
949.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
950.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
951.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
952.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
953.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
954.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
955.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
956.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
957.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
958.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
959.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
960.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
961.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
962.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
963.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
964.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
965.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
966.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
967.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
968.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
969.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
970.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
971.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
972.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
973.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
974.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
975.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
976.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
977.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
978.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
979.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
980.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH, 16 
981.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
982.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
983.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
984.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
985.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
986.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
987.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
988.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
989.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
990.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
991.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
992.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
993.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
994.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
995.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
996.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
997.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
998.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
999.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
*1000.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 *
1001.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1002.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1003.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1004.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1005.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1006.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1007.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1008.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1009.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1010.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1011.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1012.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1013.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1014.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1015.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1016.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1017.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1018.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1019.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1020.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1021.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1022.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1023.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1024.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1025.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1026.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1027.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1028.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1029.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1030.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1031.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1032.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1033.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1034.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1035.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1036.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1037.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1038.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1039.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1040.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1041.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1042.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1043.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1044.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1045.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1046.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1047.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1048.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1049.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1050.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1051.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1052.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1053.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1054.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1055.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1056.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1057.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1058.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1059.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1060.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1061.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1062.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	13 
1063.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1064.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1065.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1066.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1067.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1068.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1069.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1070.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1071.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1072.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1073.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1074.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1075.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1076.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1077.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1078.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1079.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1080.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1081.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1082.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1083.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1084.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1085.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1086.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1087.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1088.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1089.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1090.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1091.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1092.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1093.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1094.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1095.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1096.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1097.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1098.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1099.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
*1100.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 *
1101.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1102.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1103.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1104.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1105.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1106.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1107.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1108.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	11 
1109.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1110.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1111.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1112.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1113.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1114.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1115.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1116.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1117.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1118.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1119.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1120.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1121.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1122.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1123.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1124.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1125.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1126.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1127.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1128.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1129.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1130.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1131.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1132.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1133.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1134.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1135.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1136.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1137.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1138.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1139.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1140.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1141.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1142.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1143.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1144.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1145.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1146.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1147.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1148.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1149.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1150.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	10 
1151.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1152.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1153.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1154.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1155.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1156.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1157.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1158.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1159.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1160.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1161.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1162.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1163.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1164.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1165.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1166.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1167.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1168.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1169.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1170.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1171.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1172.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1173.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1174.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1175.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1176.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	10 
1177.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1178.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1179.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1180.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1181.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1182.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1183.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1184.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1185.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1186.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1187.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1188.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1189.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1190.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1191.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1192.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1193.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1194.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1195.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1196.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1197.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1198.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1199.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
*1200.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 *
1201.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1202.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1203.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1204.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1205.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1206.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1207.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1208.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1209.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1210.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1211.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1212.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1213.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1214.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1215.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1216.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1217.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1218.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1219.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1220.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1221.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1222.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1223.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1224.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1225.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1226.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1227.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1228.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1229.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1230.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1231.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1232.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1233.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1234.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1235.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1236.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1237.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1238.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1239.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1240.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1241.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1242.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1243.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1244.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1245.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1246.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1247.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1248.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1249.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1250.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1251.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1252.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1253.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1254.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1255.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1256.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1257.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1258.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1259.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1260.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1261.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1262.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1263.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1264.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1265.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1266.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1267.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1268.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1269.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1270.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1271.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1272.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1273.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1274.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1275.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1276.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1277.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1278.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1279.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1280.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1281.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1282.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1283.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1284.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1285.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1286.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1287.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1288.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1289.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1290.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1291.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1292.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1293.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1294.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1295.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1296.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1297.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1298.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1299.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
*1300.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 *
1301.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1302.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1303.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1304.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1305.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1306.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1307.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1308.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1309.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	8 
1310.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1311.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1312.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1313.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1314.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1315.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1316.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1317.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	8 
1318.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1319.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1320.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1321.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1322.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1323.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1324.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1325.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1326.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1327.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1328.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1329.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1330.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1331.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1332.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	8 
1333.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1334.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1335.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	8 
1336.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1337.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1338.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1339.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1340.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1341.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1342.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1343.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1344.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1345.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1346.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1347.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1348.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1349.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1350.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1351.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1352.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1353.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1354.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1355.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1356.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1357.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1358.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1359.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	8 
1360.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1361.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1362.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1363.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1364.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1365.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1366.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1367.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1368.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1369.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1370.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1371.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	7 
1372.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1373.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1374.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1375.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1376.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1377.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1378.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1379.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1380.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1381.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1382.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1383.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1384.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1385.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1386.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1387.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1388.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1389.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1390.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1391.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1392.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1393.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1394.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1395.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1396.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1397.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1398.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1399.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
*1400.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 *
1401.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1402.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1403.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1404.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1405.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1406.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1407.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1408.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1409.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1410.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1411.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1412.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1413.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1414.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1415.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1416.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1417.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1418.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1419.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1420.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1421.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1422.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1423.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1424.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1425.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1426.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1427.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1428.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1429.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1430.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1431.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1432.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1433.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1434.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1435.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1436.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1437.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1438.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1439.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1440.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1441.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1442.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1443.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1444.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1445.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1446.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1447.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1448.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1449.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1450.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1451.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1452.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1453.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1454.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1455.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1456.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1457.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1458.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1459.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1460.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	6 
1461.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1462.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1463.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1464.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1465.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1466.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1467.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1468.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1469.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1470.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1471.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1472.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1473.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1474.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	6 
1475.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1476.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1477.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1478.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1479.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1480.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1481.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1482.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1483.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1484.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1485.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1486.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1487.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1488.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1489.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1490.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1491.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1492.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1493.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1494.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1495.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1496.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1497.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1498.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1499.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
*1500.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 *
1501.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1502.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1503.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1504.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1505.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1506.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1507.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1508.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1509.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1510.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1511.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1512.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1513.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1514.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1515.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1516.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1517.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1518.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1519.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1520.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1521.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1522.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1523.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1524.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1525.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1526.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1527.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1528.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1529.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1530.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1531.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1532.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1533.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1534.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1535.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1536.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1537.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1538.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1539.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1540.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1541.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1542.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1543.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1544.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1545.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1546.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1547.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1548.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1549.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1550.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1551.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1552.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1553.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1554.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1555.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1556.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1557.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1558.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1559.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1560.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1561.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1562.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1563.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1564.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1565.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1566.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1567.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1568.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1569.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1570.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1571.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1572.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1573.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1574.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1575.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1576.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1577.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1578.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1579.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1580.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1581.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1582.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1583.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1584.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1585.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1586.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1587.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1588.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1589.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1590.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1591.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1592.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1593.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1594.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1595.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1596.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1597.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1598.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1599.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
*1600.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 *
1601.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1602.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1603.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1604.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1605.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1606.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1607.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1608.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1609.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1610.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1611.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1612.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1613.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1614.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1615.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1616.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1617.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1618.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1619.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1620.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1621.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1622.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1623.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1624.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1625.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1626.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1627.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1628.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1629.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1630.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1631.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1632.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1633.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1634.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1635.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1636.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1637.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1638.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1639.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1640.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1641.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1642.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1643.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1644.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1645.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1646.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1647.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1648.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1649.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1650.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1651.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1652.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1653.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1654.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1655.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1656.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1657.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1658.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1659.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1660.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1661.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1662.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1663.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1664.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1665.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1666.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1667.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1668.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1669.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1670.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1671.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1672.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1673.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1674.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1675.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1676.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1677.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1678.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1679.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1680.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1681.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1682.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1683.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1684.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1685.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1686.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1687.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1688.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1689.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1690.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1691.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1692.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1693.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1694.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1695.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1696.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1697.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1698.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1699.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
*1700.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 *
1701.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1702.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1703.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1704.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1705.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1706.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1707.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1708.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1709.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1710.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1711.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1712.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1713.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1714.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1715.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1716.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1717.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1718.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1719.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1720.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1721.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1722.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1723.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1724.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1725.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1726.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1727.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1728.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1729.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1730.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1731.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1732.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1733.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1734.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1735.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1736.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1737.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1738.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1739.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1740.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1741.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1742.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1743.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1744.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1745.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1746.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1747.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1748.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1749.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1750.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1751.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1752.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1753.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1754.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1755.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1756.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1757.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1758.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1759.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1760.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1761.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1762.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1763.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1764.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1765.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1766.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1767.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1768.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1769.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1770.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1771.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1772.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1773.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1774.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1775.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1776.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1777.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1778.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1779.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1780.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1781.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	3 
1782.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1783.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1784.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1785.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1786.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1787.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1788.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1789.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1790.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1791.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1792.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1793.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1794.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1795.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1796.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1797.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1798.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1799.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
*1800.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 *
1801.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1802.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1803.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1804.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1805.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1806.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1807.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1808.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1809.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1810.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1811.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1812.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1813.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1814.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1815.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1816.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1817.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1818.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1819.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1820.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1821.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1822.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1823.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1824.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1825.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1826.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1827.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1828.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1829.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1830.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1831.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1832.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1833.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1834.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1835.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1836.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1837.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1838.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1839.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1840.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1841.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1842.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1843.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1844.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1845.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1846.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1847.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1848.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1849.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1850.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1851.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1852.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1853.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1854.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1855.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1856.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1857.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1858.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1859.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1860.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1861.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1862.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1863.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1864.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	2 
1865.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1866.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1867.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1868.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1869.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1870.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1871.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1872.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1873.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1874.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1875.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1876.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1877.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1878.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1879.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1880.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1881.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1882.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1883.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1884.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1885.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1886.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1887.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1888.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1889.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1890.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1891.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1892.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1893.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1894.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1895.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1896.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1897.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1898.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1899.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
*1900.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 *
1901.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1902.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1903.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1904.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1905.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1906.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	1 
1907.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1908.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1909.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1910.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1911.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1912.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1913.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1914.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1915.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1916.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1917.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1918.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1919.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1920.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1921.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1922.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1923.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1924.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1925.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1926.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1927.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1928.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1929.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1930.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1931.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1932.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1933.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1934.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1935.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1936.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1937.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1938.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1939.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1940.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1941.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1942.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1943.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1944.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1945.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1946.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1947.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1948.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1949.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1950.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1951.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1952.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1953.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1954.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1955.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1956.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1957.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1958.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1959.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1960.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1961.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1962.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1963.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1964.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1965.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1966.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1967.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1968.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1969.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1970.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1971.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1972.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1973.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1974.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1975.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1976.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1977.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1978.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1979.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1980.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1981.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1982.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1983.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1984.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1985.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1986.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1987.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1988.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1989.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1990.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1991.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1992.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1993.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1994.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1995.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1996.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1997.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1998.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
1999.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
*2000.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 *
2001.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2002.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2003.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2004.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2005.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2006.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2007.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2301
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1964
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1898
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1850
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1828
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1665
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1557
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1212
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1195

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4808
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4689
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2972
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2127
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1792
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1713
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1559
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1528
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1333


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## taurus79 (23 Dez. 2017)

Hier meine Liste für Dezember_


1. Nele Schenker
2. Ruth Hoffmann
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Isabelle Körner
5. Stephanie Puls
6. Kamilla Senjo
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Anna Kraft
9. Anett Möller
10. Laura Wontorra

Frohe Weihnacht & Guten Rutsch


----------



## tvgirlslover (25 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1. Miriam Lange love2
2. Eva Imhof
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Annett Möller
5. Nina Bott
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Jessica Kastrop
8. Ilka Eßmüller
9. Martina Hingis
10. Linda Zervakis


----------



## dabi (25 Dez. 2017)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Martina Hingis
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jana Ina Zarrella


----------



## Cav (26 Dez. 2017)

Mein Ranking für den Dezember 2017

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Lena Gercke


 

3. Sara Sampaio


 

4. Michelle Keegan


 

5. Alicia Vikander


 

6. Alessandra Ambrosio


 

7. Carla Ossa




8. Irina Shayk


 

9. Yamila Díaz


 

10. Ashley Greene


 

10. Alex Morgan


 

10. Vanessa Hudgens


​


----------



## Walt (27 Dez. 2017)

Hier ist Walts Voting im Dezember 2017:

1. Nora Koppen








2. Lena Gercke







3. Mariangela Scelsi







4. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl







5. Jeanette Biedermann







6. Luise von Finckh






7. Chryssanthi Kavazi







8. Juliane Seyfarth






9. Valentina Pahde






10. Nadine Menz


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Dez. 2017)

*Dezember - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Emma Rose Roberts


 

3. Jaimie Alexander


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Doreen Seidel


 

6. Nina Dobrev & Mrs. Maverick


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

9. Brittany Leanna Robertson


 

10. Melissa Marie Benoist


----------



## StefanKa (29 Dez. 2017)

DEZEMBER '17

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Jessica Alba





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Scarlett Johansson





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





7. Rebecca Mir





8. Sophie Marceau





9. Luise von Finckh





10. Juliane Werding


----------



## pofgo (29 Dez. 2017)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Emmy Rossum
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## duda2 (29 Dez. 2017)

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Elisha Cuthbert




3. Lauren Cimorelli




4. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




5. Lena Meyer-Landrut




6. Nadine Menz




7. Zara Larsson


 

8.Zendaya Coleman




9. Alessia Cara




10. Alicia Vikander




10. Helene Fischer




10. Victoria Justice


----------



## ch2004 (30 Dez. 2017)

*Dezember 2017*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2017)

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*05. Eliza Bennett*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*





*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Lily James*



 

*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Carey Mulligan*



 

*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## NEF (30 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Zara Larsson	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Ariana Grande	
7. Kelli Berglund	
8. Mila Kunis	
9. Megan Fox	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Hehnii (30 Dez. 2017)

Hier meine Dezemberwertung 2017:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Miranda Kerr
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Sarah Gadon ​


----------



## Devilfish (31 Dez. 2017)

Dezember

*1. Avril Lavigne*giverose




2. Taylor Swift




3. Ariana Grande




4. Demi Lovato




5. Selena Gomez




6. Miranda Cosgrove




7. Hailee Steinfeld




8. Miley Cyrus




9. Victoria Justice




10. Chloe Grace Moretz
10. Hayley Williams
10. Jennette McCurdy


 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Isabeli Fontana
Victoria Justice
Margot Robbie


----------



## RockingSheep (31 Dez. 2017)

Dezember 2017

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2017)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2017 16:50
Der Jahresabschluss 2017*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4836 *

*2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4717 *

*3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2973 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2310 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2133 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1973 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1898 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1850 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1842 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1812 

11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1713 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1686 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1565 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1559 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1532 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1333 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1235 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1221 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1205 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1200 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1094 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1093 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1027 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1014 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	967 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	964 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	932 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	930 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	926 
33.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	908 
34.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	905 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	836 
38.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	835 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	831 
40.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	828 
41.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	810 
42.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/D,	789 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	785 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	781 
45.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	750 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	749 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	733 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	719 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	708 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	691 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	670 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	666 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	657 
58.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	652 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	650 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	634 
61.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	626 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	626 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	609 
64.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	602 
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	597 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	594 
67.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	590 
68.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
69.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	586 
70.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	585 
71.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	581 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	581 
73.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	580 
74.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	578 
75.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	577 
76.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	566 
77.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	555 
78.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
79.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
80.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
81.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	531 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	529 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	525 
84.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	511 
85.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	509 
86.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
87.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	505 
88.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
89.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
90.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
91.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
92.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	482 
93.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	477 
94.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
95.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
96.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	470 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	461 
98.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	460 
99.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	453 
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	451 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 448 
102.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
103.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	433 
104.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
105.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	431 
106.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
107.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	424 
108.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	419 
109.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	414 
111.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
112.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
113.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	411 
114.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
115.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	404 
116.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
117.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	401 
119.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
120.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
121.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	396 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	395 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	392 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	392 
125.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
126.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
127.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
128.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	386 
129.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	384 
130.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	384 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	375 
132.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	374 
133.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	370 
134.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
135.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	365 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	356 
137.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	352 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	350 
139.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	347 
140.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	342 
141.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
142.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	334 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	334 
144.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
145.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
146.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
147.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	327 
148.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	326 
149.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
150.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
151.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
152.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	317 
153.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	316 
154.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
155.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	315 
156.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	310 
157.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	308 
159.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	304 
160.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	304 
161.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	303 
162.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
163.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	297 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	295 
166.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
167.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	291 
168.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
169.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
170.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
171.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
172.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	283 
174.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	279 
175.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
176.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	279 
177.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
178.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
179.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
180.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	271 
181.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
182.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
183.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	270 
184.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	270 
185.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	269 
186.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
187.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
188.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
189.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	268 
190.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
191.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	267 
192.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
193.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
194.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
195.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
196.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	261 
197.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	259 
198.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
199.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	254 
*200.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 *
201.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
202.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
203.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	249 
204.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
205.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	243 
206.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	242 
207.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	237 
208.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
209.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	233 
210.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	232 
211.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	231 
213.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	231 
214.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
215.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
216.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
217.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
218.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	221 
219.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
220.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	220 
221.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
222.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
223.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	216 
224.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
225.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
226.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
227.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
228.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
229.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
230.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
231.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	212 
232.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
233.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	211 
234.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
235.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
236.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	209 
237.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
238.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
239.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
240.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	205 
242.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	205 
243.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
244.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	204 
245.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
246.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	201 
247.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	201 
248.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	201 
249.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
250.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
251.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	197 
252.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
253.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	194 
254.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	190 
255.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
256.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
257.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
258.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
259.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
260.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
261.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	184 
262.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
263.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
264.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
265.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
266.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
267.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
268.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
269.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
270.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
271.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
272.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
273.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
274.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
275.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
276.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
277.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
278.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	173 
279.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
280.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
281.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
282.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	171 
283.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
284.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
285.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
286.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
287.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
288.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
289.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
290.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
291.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	163 
292.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	162 
293.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
294.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
295.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
296.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
297.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	159 
299.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
*300.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 *
301.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	156 
302.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
303.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
304.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	153 
305.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	153 
306.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
307.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
308.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
309.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
310.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
311.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	150 
312.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	149 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	149 
314.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	149 
315.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
316.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	149 
317.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
318.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
319.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	146 
320.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	145 
321.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
322.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
323.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
324.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
325.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	141 
326.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
327.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
328.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	140 
329.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	139 
330.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
331.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
332.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
333.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
334.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
335.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
336.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
337.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	136 
338.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	135 
339.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
340.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	133 
341.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
342.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	132 
343.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
344.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
345.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
346.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
347.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	129 
348.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
349.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
350.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	127 
351.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
352.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
353.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
354.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	125 
355.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
356.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
357.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
358.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
359.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	123 
360.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
361.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
362.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	120 
363.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
364.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	118 
365.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
366.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
367.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
368.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	118 
369.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
370.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
371.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	117 
372.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
373.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	117 
374.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
375.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
376.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	115 
377.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
378.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
379.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
380.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
381.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	112 
382.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
383.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
384.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	111 
385.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
386.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	110 
387.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	109 
388.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
389.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
390.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
391.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
392.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
393.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	106 
394.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
395.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	105 
396.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
397.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
398.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	104 
399.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
*400.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 *
401.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
402.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
403.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
404.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
405.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	102 
406.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
407.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	102 
408.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	101 
409.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	101 
410.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
411.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
412.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	99 
413.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
414.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	98 
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	98 
416.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
417.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	97 
418.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	97 
419.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
420.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
421.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
422.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
423.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
424.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	95 
425.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
426.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
427.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
428.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
429.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
430.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	91 
431.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
432.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
433.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
434.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
435.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
436.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
437.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
438.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
439.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	88 
440.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	87 
441.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
442.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
443.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
444.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
445.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
446.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
447.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	84 
448.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
449.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
450.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
451.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
452.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
453.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
454.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
455.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	83 
456.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
457.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	82 
458.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	82 
459.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
460.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
461.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
462.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
463.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
464.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
465.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
466.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	79 
467.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
468.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
469.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	78 
470.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	78 
471.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
472.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
473.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
474.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
475.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
476.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
477.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
478.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
479.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	75 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	75 
481.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
482.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
483.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
484.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
485.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	72 
486.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
487.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
488.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
489.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
490.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
491.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	71 
492.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
493.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
494.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
495.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
496.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
497.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
498.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
499.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
*500.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	68 *
501.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	68 
502.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
503.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	68 
504.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
505.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
506.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	67 
507.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	66 
508.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	66 
509.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
510.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
511.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
512.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	65 
513.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
514.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
515.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
516.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
517.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
518.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
519.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
520.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
521.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
522.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
523.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
524.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
525.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
526.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
527.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	61 
528.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
529.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
530.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
531.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
532.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	59 
533.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
534.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
535.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
536.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
537.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
538.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
539.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
540.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
541.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
542.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
543.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	57 
544.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
545.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
546.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
547.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
548.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
549.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56 
550.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
551.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
552.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	56 
553.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
554.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
555.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
556.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
557.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
558.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
559.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
560.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	54 
561.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
562.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
563.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
564.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
565.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
566.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
567.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
568.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
569.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
570.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
571.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
572.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
573.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
574.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
575.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
576.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
577.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
578.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
579.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
580.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	51 
581.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	51 
582.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	51 
583.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
584.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
585.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
586.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
587.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
588.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	50 
589.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
590.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
591.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
592.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	49 
593.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
594.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
595.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
596.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
597.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	48 
598.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
599.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
*600.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 *
601.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	47 
602.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
603.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
604.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
605.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
606.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
607.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
608.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
609.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
610.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
611.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
612.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
613.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
614.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
615.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
616.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
617.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
618.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
619.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
620.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
621.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
622.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
623.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
624.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
625.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
626.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
627.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
628.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
629.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
630.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
631.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
632.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	42 
633.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
634.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
635.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
636.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
637.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
638.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
639.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
640.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
641.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
642.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
643.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
644.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
645.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
646.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
647.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
648.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
649.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
650.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	39 
651.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
652.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
653.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
654.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
655.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
656.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	38 
657.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
658.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	38 
659.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
660.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
661.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
662.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
663.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
664.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
665.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
666.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
667.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
668.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
669.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
670.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
671.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
672.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
673.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
674.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
675.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
676.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC, 37 
677.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	36 
678.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
679.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
680.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
681.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
682.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
683.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
684.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
685.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
686.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
687.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
688.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
689.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
690.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
691.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
692.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
693.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
694.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
695.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
696.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
697.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
698.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
699.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
*700.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 *
701.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
702.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
703.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
704.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
705.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
706.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
707.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
708.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	32 
709.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
710.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
711.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	32 
712.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
713.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
714.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
715.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
716.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
717.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
718.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
719.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
720.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
721.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
722.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
723.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	31 
724.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
725.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
726.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
727.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
728.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
729.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
730.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
731.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	30 
732.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
733.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	30 
734.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
735.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
736.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
737.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
738.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
739.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
740.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
741.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
742.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
743.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
744.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	29 
745.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
746.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
747.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
748.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
749.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
750.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
751.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
752.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
753.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	28 
754.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
755.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
756.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
757.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
758.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	28 
759.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
760.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
761.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
762.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
763.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
764.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
765.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
766.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
767.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
768.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
769.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
770.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
771.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
772.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	27 
773.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
774.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
775.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
776.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
777.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
778.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
779.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
780.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
781.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
782.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
783.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
784.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
785.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
786.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
787.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
788.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
789.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
790.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
791.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
792.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	25 
793.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	25 
794.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
795.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
796.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
797.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
798.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
799.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
*800.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 *
801.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
802.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
803.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
804.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
805.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
806.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
807.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	24 
808.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
809.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	24 
810.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	24 
811.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
812.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
813.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
814.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
815.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
816.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
817.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
818.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	24 
819.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
820.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	24 
821.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
822.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
823.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
824.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
825.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
826.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
827.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
828.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
829.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
830.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
831.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
832.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
833.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
834.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
835.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
836.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
837.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	22 
838.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
839.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
840.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
841.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
842.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
843.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
844.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
845.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
846.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
847.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
848.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
849.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
850.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
851.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
852.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
853.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	22 
854.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
855.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
856.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
857.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
858.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
859.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
860.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
861.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
862.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
863.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
864.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
865.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
866.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
867.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
868.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
869.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
870.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
871.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
872.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
873.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA, 14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
874.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
875.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
876.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
877.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
878.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
879.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
880.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
881.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
882.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
883.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
884.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	20 
885.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
886.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
887.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
888.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
889.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
890.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
891.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
892.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
893.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
894.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	19 
895.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
896.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
897.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
898.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
899.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
*900.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 *
901.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
902.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
903.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
904.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
905.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
906.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
907.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
908.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
909.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
910.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
911.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
912.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
913.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
914.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
915.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
916.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
917.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
918.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
919.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
920.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
921.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
922.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
923.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
924.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
925.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
926.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
927.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
928.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
929.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
930.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
931.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
932.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
933.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
934.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
935.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
936.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
937.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
938.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
939.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
940.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
941.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
942.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
943.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
944.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
945.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
946.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
947.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
948.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
949.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
950.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
951.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
952.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
953.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
954.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
955.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
956.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
957.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
958.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
959.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
960.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
961.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
962.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
963.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
964.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
965.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
966.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
967.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
968.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
969.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
970.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	16 
971.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
972.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
973.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
974.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
975.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
976.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
977.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
978.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
979.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
980.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
981.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
982.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
983.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
984.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
985.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
986.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
987.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
988.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
989.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
990.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
991.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
992.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
993.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
994.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
995.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
996.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
997.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
998.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
999.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
*1000.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 *
1001.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1002.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1003.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1004.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1005.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1006.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1007.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1008.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1009.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1010.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1011.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1012.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1013.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1014.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1015.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1016.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1017.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1018.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1019.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1020.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1021.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1022.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1023.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1024.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1025.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1026.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1027.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1028.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1029.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1030.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1031.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1032.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1033.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1034.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1035.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1036.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1037.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1038.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1039.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1040.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1041.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1042.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1043.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1044.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1045.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1046.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1047.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1048.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1049.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1050.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1051.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1052.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1053.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1054.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1055.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1056.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1057.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1058.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1059.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1060.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1061.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1062.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1063.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	13 
1064.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1065.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1066.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1067.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1068.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1069.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1070.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1071.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1072.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1073.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1074.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1075.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1076.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1077.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1078.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1079.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1080.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	12 
1081.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1082.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1083.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1084.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1085.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1086.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1087.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1088.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1089.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1090.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1091.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1092.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1093.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1094.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1095.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1096.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1097.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1098.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1099.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
*1100.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 *
1101.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1102.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1103.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1104.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1105.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1106.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1107.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1108.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1109.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1110.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	11 
1111.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1112.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1113.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1114.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1115.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1116.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1117.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1118.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1119.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1120.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1121.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1122.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1123.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1124.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1125.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1126.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1127.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1128.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1129.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1130.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1131.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1132.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1133.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1134.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1135.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1136.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1137.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1138.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1139.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1140.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1141.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1142.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1143.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1144.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1145.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1146.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1147.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1148.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1149.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1150.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1151.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1152.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1153.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1154.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1155.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1156.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1157.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1158.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1159.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1160.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1161.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1162.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1163.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1164.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1165.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1166.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1167.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1168.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1169.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1170.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1171.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1172.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1173.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1174.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1175.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1176.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1177.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1178.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	10 
1179.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1180.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1181.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1182.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1183.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1184.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1185.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1186.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1187.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1188.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1189.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1190.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1191.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1192.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1193.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1194.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1195.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1196.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1197.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1198.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1199.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
*1200.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 *
1201.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1202.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1203.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1204.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1205.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1206.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1207.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1208.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1209.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1210.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9 
1211.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1212.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1213.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1214.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1215.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1216.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1217.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1218.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1219.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1220.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1221.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1222.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1223.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1224.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1225.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1226.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1227.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1228.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1229.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1230.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1231.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1232.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1233.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1234.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1235.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1236.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1237.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1238.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1239.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1240.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1241.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1242.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1243.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1244.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1245.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1246.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1247.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1248.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1249.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1250.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1251.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1252.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1253.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1254.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1255.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1256.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1257.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1258.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1259.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1260.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1261.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1262.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	9 
1263.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1264.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1265.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1266.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1267.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1268.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1269.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1270.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1271.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1272.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1273.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1274.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1275.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1276.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1277.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1278.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1279.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1280.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1281.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	9 
1282.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1283.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1284.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1285.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1286.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1287.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1288.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1289.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1290.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1291.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1292.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1293.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1294.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1295.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1296.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1297.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1298.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1299.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
*1300.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 *
1301.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1302.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1303.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1304.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1305.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1306.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1307.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1308.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1309.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1310.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1311.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1312.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1313.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	8 
1314.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1315.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1316.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1317.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1318.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1319.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1320.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1321.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	8 
1322.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1323.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1324.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1325.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1326.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1327.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1328.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1329.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1330.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1331.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1332.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1333.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1334.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1335.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1336.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	8 
1337.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1338.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1339.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1340.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1341.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1342.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1343.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1344.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1345.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1346.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1347.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1348.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1349.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1350.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1351.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1352.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1353.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1354.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1355.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1356.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1357.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1358.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1359.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1360.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1361.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1362.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1363.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1364.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1365.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1366.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1367.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1368.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1369.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1370.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1371.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1372.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1373.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	7 
1374.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1375.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1376.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1377.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1378.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1379.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1380.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1381.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1382.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1383.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1384.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1385.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1386.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1387.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1388.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1389.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1390.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1391.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1392.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1393.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1394.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1395.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1396.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1397.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1398.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1399.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
*1400.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 *
1401.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1402.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1403.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1404.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1405.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1406.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1407.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1408.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1409.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1410.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1411.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1412.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1413.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1414.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1415.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1416.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1417.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1418.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1419.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1420.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1421.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1422.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1423.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1424.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1425.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1426.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1427.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1428.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1429.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1430.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1431.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1432.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1433.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1434.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1435.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1436.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1437.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1438.	Sarah Joelle,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	7 
1439.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1440.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1441.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1442.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1443.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1444.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1445.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1446.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1447.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1448.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1449.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1450.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1451.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1452.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1453.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1454.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1455.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1456.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1457.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1458.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1459.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1460.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1461.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1462.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1463.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1464.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1465.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1466.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1467.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1468.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1469.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1470.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1471.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1472.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1473.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1474.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1475.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1476.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1477.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1478.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1479.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1480.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1481.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1482.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1483.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1484.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1485.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1486.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1487.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1488.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1489.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1490.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1491.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1492.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1493.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1494.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1495.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1496.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1497.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1498.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1499.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
*1500.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 *
1501.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1502.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1503.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1504.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1505.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1506.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1507.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1508.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1509.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1510.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1511.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1512.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1513.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1514.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1515.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1516.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1517.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1518.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1519.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1520.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1521.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1522.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1523.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1524.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1525.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1526.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1527.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1528.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1529.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1530.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1531.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1532.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1533.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1534.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1535.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1536.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1537.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1538.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1539.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1540.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1541.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1542.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1543.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1544.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1545.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1546.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1547.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1548.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1549.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1550.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1551.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1552.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1553.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1554.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1555.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1556.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1557.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1558.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1559.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1560.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1561.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1562.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1563.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1564.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1565.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1566.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1567.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1568.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1569.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1570.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1571.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1572.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1573.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1574.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1575.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1576.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1577.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1578.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1579.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1580.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1581.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1582.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1583.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1584.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1585.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1586.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1587.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1588.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1589.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1590.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1591.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1592.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1593.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1594.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	5 
1595.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1596.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1597.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1598.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1599.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
*1600.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 *
1601.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1602.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1603.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1604.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1605.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1606.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1607.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1608.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1609.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1610.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1611.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1612.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1613.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1614.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1615.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1616.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1617.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1618.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1619.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1620.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1621.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1622.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1623.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1624.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1625.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1626.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1627.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1628.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1629.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1630.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1631.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1632.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1633.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1634.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1635.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1636.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1637.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1638.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1639.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1640.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1641.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1642.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1643.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1644.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1645.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1646.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1647.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1648.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1649.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1650.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1651.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1652.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1653.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1654.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1655.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1656.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1657.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1658.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1659.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1660.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1661.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1662.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1663.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1664.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1665.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1666.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1667.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1668.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1669.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1670.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1671.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1672.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1673.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1674.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1675.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1676.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1677.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1678.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1679.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1680.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1681.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1682.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1683.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1684.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1685.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1686.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1687.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1688.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1689.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1690.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1691.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1692.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1693.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1694.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1695.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1696.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1697.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1698.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1699.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
*1700.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 *
1701.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1702.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1703.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1704.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1705.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1706.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1707.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1708.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1709.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1710.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1711.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1712.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1713.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1714.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1715.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1716.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1717.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1718.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1719.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1720.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1721.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1722.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1723.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1724.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1725.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1726.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1727.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1728.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1729.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1730.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1731.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1732.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1733.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1734.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1735.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1736.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1737.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1738.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1739.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1740.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1741.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1742.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1743.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1744.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1745.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1746.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1747.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1748.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1749.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1750.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1751.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1752.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1753.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1754.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1755.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1756.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1757.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1758.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1759.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1760.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1761.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1762.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1763.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1764.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1765.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1766.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1767.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1768.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1769.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1770.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1771.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1772.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1773.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1774.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1775.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1776.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1777.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1778.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1779.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1780.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1781.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	3 
1782.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1783.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1784.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1785.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1786.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1787.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1788.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1789.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1790.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1791.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1792.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1793.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1794.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1795.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1796.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1797.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1798.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1799.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
*1800.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 *
1801.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1802.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1803.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1804.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1805.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1806.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1807.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1808.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1809.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1810.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1811.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1812.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1813.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	2 
1814.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1815.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1816.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1817.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	2 
1818.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1819.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1820.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1821.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1822.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1823.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1824.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1825.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1826.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1827.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1828.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1829.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1830.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1831.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1832.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1833.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1834.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1835.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1836.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1837.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1838.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1839.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1840.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1841.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1842.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1843.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1844.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1845.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1846.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1847.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1848.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1849.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1850.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1851.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1852.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1853.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1854.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1855.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1856.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1857.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1858.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1859.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1860.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1861.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1862.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1863.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1864.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1865.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	2 
1866.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1867.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1868.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1869.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1870.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1871.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1872.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1873.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1874.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1875.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1876.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1877.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1878.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1879.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1880.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1881.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1882.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1883.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	2 
1884.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1885.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1886.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1887.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1888.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1889.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1890.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1891.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1892.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1893.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1894.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1895.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1896.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1897.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1898.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1899.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
*1900.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 *
1901.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1902.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1903.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1904.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1905.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1906.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1907.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1908.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1909.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1910.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1911.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1912.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1913.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1914.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1915.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1916.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1917.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1918.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1919.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1920.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1921.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1922.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1923.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1924.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1925.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1926.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1927.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1928.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1929. Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1930.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1931.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1932.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1933.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1934.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1935.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1936.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1937.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1938.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1939.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1940.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1941.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1942.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1943.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1944.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1945.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1946.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1947.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1948.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1949.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1950.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1951.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1952.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1953.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1954.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1955.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1956.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1957.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1958.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1959.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1960.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1961.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1962.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1963.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1964.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1965.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1966.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1967.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1968.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1969.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1970.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1971.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1972.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1973.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1974.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1975.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1976.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1977.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1978.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1979.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1980.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1981.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1982.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1983.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1984.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1985.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1986.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1987.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1988.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1989.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1990.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1991.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1992.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1993.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1994.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1995.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1996.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1997.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1998.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
1999.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
*2000.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 *
2001.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2002.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2003.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2004.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2005.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2006.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2007.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2008.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2310
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	1973
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1898
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1850
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1842
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1686
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1565
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1221
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1205

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4836
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4717
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	2973
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2133
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1812
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1713
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1559
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1532
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1333


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Freibier (31 Dez. 2017)

Brit Spears


 
2.J LO


 
3. Rihanna


 
4.Shakira



5. Beyonce



6.Emma Watson



7. A. Jolie



8. J. Aniston



9. Jeanette Biedermann


 
10. Mariah Carey



10. Elisabeth seitz


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2018)

Für Januar

1. Olivia Wilde



2. Jessica Chastain 



3. Jodie Foster



4. Margot Robbie



5. Diane Kruger



6. Daisy Ridley



7. Hailee Steinfeld



8. Cate Blanchett



9. Kate Winslet



10. Anna Kendrick


​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Jan. 2018)

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle! Hier mein Januar 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Helene Fischer 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Victoria Justice 
05.) Selena Gomez 
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Sophie Turner
08.) Angela Finger-Erben 
09.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Beatrice Egli 
10.) Katy Perry


----------



## kamy (1 Jan. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Viviane Geppert	
3.	Helene Fischer	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Elena Bruhn	
6.	Rebecca Mir	
7. Ana Plasencia	
8.	Pinar Tanrikolu	
9.	Sila Sahin	
10.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	


*


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2018)

*Januar 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Jennifer Morrison 6. Olivia Munn*




 

 



*
7. Sophie Turner 8. Isla Fisher 9. Daisy Ridley*




 

 




*10.
Jenna Dewan - Lea Michele - Priyanka Chopra *​



 

 

​


----------



## Anakin (1 Jan. 2018)

_Januar 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Lena Gercke 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Georgia Jones 
#06: Jelena Jensen 
#07: Laura Papendick 
#08: Lena Meyer Landrut 
#09: Helene Fischer 
#10: Sabine Lisicki 
#10: Marlene Lufen 
#10: Angelique Kerber


----------



## RoadDog (1 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1. Lily Collins love2 
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Victoria Justice
5. Naomi Scott
6. Taylor Swift
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Camila Cabello
10. Willa Holland


----------



## tort3 (1 Jan. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Angelina Heger
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Laura Lopez
7. Sarah Joelle Jahnel
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Emma Watson
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (2 Jan. 2018)

Hier ist Walt's erstes Voting im Jahr 2018:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Renée Weibel





4. Diane Willems





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Linda Marlen Runge





7. Yana Gercke





8. Annika Lau





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Katrin Heß


----------



## maggi77 (2 Jan. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Demi Rose Mawby
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Kattia Vides
7. Kara del Toro
8. Maria Hering
9. Chloe Crowhurst
10. Frankie Isabella


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Jan. 2018)

*JANUAR 2018

1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger*​


----------



## hsvmann (3 Jan. 2018)

*01 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## benedikt (6 Jan. 2018)

Auf ein Neues in 2018! Hier meine Januar-Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Gintare Sudziute
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Iris Kavka
09. Taylor Hill
10. Celine Bethmann
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Quick Nick (7 Jan. 2018)

Januar Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Magdalena Voigt
06. Alina Merkau
07. Veronika Klimovits
08. Helene Fischer
09. Selena Gomez
10. Mila Kunis
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## dabi (8 Jan. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Mila Kunis
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Jessica Biel
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Lenco666 (11 Jan. 2018)

Januar Voting:

1) Britney Spears
2) Alicia Witt
3) Lauren Cohan
4) Julianne Moore
5) Kristen Stewart
6) Arzu Bazman
7) Yvonne Strahovski
8) Jorja Fox
9) Kate Winslet
10) Inka Schneider


----------



## Emil Müller (12 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1 Bella Lesnik
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Sandra Thier
5 Kristina Sterz
6 Marlene Lufen
7 Mara Bergmann
8 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
9 Yve Fehring
10 Anne Willmes
10 Christa Stipp
10 Stephanie Meißner


----------



## tino2003 (12 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Jan. 2018)

mein Januar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)



2.) Isabelle Körner



3.) Maira Rothe



4.) Ana Placensia



5.) Susanne Tockan



6.) Susi Brandt





7.) Annette Betz



8.) Nazan Eckes



9.) Annett Möller



10.) Gaby Lüeße



10.) Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 15.01.2018 11:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4878 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4765 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3020 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2319 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2146 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2009 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1924 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1857 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1845 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1812 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1722 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1686 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1585 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1537 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1343 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1236 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1226 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1213 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1213 
24.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1095 
25.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1093 
26.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1027 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1020 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	975 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	964 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	938 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	932 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	926 
33.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	914 
34.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	908 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	845 
38.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	838 
39.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	831 
41.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	819 
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	810 
43.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	793 
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	788 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	756 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	741 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	708 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	680 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	666 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	657 
58.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	654 
59.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	653 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	650 
61.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	626 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	626 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	619 
64.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	614 
65.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	602 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	597 
67.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	596 
68.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	594 
69.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	588 
71.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	586 
72.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	583 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	583 
74.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	580 
75.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	578 
76.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	570 
77.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	555 
78.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
79.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	537 
80.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
81.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	529 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	525 
84.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	518 
85.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	515 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	509 
87.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
88.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
89.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	491 
90.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
91.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
92.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
93.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
94.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
95.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
96.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	470 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	467 
98.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 
99.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	453 
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	451 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 448 
102.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
103.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
104.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	433 
105.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
106.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	428 
107.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
108.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	424 
109.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	414 
111.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
112.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
113.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	411 
114.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	411 
115.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
116.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
117.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	402 
119.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
120.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	401 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	398 
122.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	397 
123.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
124.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	395 
125.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
126.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
127.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
128.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
129.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	386 
130.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	384 
131.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	384 
132.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	378 
133.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	375 
134.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
135.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	365 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	358 
137.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	354 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	350 
139.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	349 
140.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	347 
141.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	343 
142.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	337 
144.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
145.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	331 
147.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
148.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	327 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
150.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
151.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
152.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
153.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	318 
155.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
156.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	312 
157.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	312 
158.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	310 
159.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	308 
161.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	304 
162.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
163.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	297 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	295 
166.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
167.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	291 
168.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
169.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
170.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	287 
171.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
172.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
173.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
174.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	285 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	284 
176.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	279 
177.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
178.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	277 
179.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
180.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	274 
181.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
182.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
183.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	271 
184.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
185.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
186.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	270 
187.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
188.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
189.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
190.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
191.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	267 
192.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
193.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
194.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
195.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
196.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	261 
197.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	259 
198.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	258 
199.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
*200.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	254 *
201.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
202.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	252 
203.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
204.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
205.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
206.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	242 
207.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	239 
208.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	237 
209.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
210.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	235 
211.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	233 
212.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
213.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	231 
214.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
215.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
216.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
217.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	225 
218.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
219.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	221 
220.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
221.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
222.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
223.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	216 
224.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
225.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
226.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
227.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
228.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
229.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	214 
230.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
231.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
232.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	212 
233.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
234.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
235.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	211 
236.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	211 
237.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
238.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
239.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
240.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
241.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
242.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
243.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	205 
244.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	204 
245.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
246.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
247.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	201 
248.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	201 
249.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
250.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
251.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	198 
252.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	196 
253.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
254.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	194 
255.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
256.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
257.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	188 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
260.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
261.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
262.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
263.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
264.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
265.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
266.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
267.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
268.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
269.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
270.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
271.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
272.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
273.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
274.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
275.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
276.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
277.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
278.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	173 
279.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
280.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
281.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
282.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	171 
283.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
284.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
285.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
286.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
287.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
288.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
289.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	166 
290.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
291.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
292.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	164 
293.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	162 
294.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
295.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	162 
296.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
297.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	160 
299.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
*300.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 *
301.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	156 
302.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
303.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
304.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
305.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	154 
306.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	153 
307.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	153 
308.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	152 
309.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	152 
310.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
311.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
312.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
313.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
314.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	149 
315.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
316.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	149 
317.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
318.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
319.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	146 
320.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	145 
321.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
322.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	144 
323.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
324.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
325.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
326.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	141 
327.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
328.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
329.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	140 
330.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	139 
331.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
332.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
333.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
334.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
335.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
336.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
337.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	137 
338.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
339.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	136 
340.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	136 
341.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
342.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	133 
343.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	132 
344.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
345.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
346.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
347.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
348.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
349.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	129 
350.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
351.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
352.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
353.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
354.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
355.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
356.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	125 
357.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	124 
358.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
359.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
360.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
361.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
362.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
363.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
364.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	120 
365.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
366.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
367.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
368.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
369.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	118 
370.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
371.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
372.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
373.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	117 
374.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	117 
375.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	116 
376.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
377.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
378.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	115 
379.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
380.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
381.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	113 
382.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
383.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
384.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
385.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
386.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
387.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	110 
388.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	110 
389.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	109 
390.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	109 
391.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
392.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
393.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
394.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
395.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	107 
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
397.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	105 
398.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	105 
399.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
*400.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 *
401.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
402.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	104 
403.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
404.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
405.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
406.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
407.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
408.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
409.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	102 
410.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
411.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	102 
412.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
413.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
414.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	99 
415.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
416.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	98 
417.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
418.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	97 
419.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	96 
420.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
421.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
422.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
423.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
424.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
425.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	95 
426.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
427.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	93 
428.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
429.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
430.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
431.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
432.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
433.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
434.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
435.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
436.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
437.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	88 
438.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
439.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
440.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
441.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	87 
442.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
443.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
444.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
445.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
446.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	86 
447.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
448.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
449.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
450.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	84 
451.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
452.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
453.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
454.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
455.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
456.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
457.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
458.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	82 
460.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
461.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
462.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
463.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
464.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
465.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
466.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
467.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	79 
468.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
469.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	79 
470.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
471.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	78 
472.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	78 
473.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
474.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
475.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
476.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	77 
477.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
478.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
479.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
480.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
481.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
482.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	75 
483.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
484.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	74 
485.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
486.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
487.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
488.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	72 
489.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
490.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
491.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
492.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
493.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
494.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
495.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
496.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
497.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
498.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
499.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
*500.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 *
501.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
502.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
503.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
504.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	68 
505.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	67 
506.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
507.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
508.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	67 
509.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	66 
510.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	66 
511.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
512.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
513.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
514.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
515.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
516.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
517.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
518.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
519.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
520.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
521.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
522.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
523.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
524.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
525.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
526.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
527.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
528.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
529.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	61 
530.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
531.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
532.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
533.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
534.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
535.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
536.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	59 
537.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
538.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
539.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
540.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
541.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
542.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
543.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
544.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
545.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
546.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
547.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
548.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	57 
549.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	57 
550.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
551.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
552.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
553.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
554.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
555.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
556.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
557.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
558.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
559.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
560.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
561.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
562.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
563.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
564.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
565.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
566.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
567.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
568.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
569.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
570.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
571.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
572.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
573.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
574.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
575.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	52 
576.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
577.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
578.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
579.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	52 
580.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
581.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
582.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	51 
583.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	51 
584.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	51 
585.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
586.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
587.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
588.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
589.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
590.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
591.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
592.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
593.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
594.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
595.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
596.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
597.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	48 
598.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
599.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
*600.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 *
601.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	47 
602.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
603.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
604.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
605.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
606.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
607.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
608.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	46 
609.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
610.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
611.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
612.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
613.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
614.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	45 
615.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
616.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
617.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
618.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
619.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	44 
620.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
621.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
622.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
623.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
624.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
625.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
626.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
627.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
628.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
629.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
630.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
631.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
632.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
633.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	42 
634.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
635.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	42 
636.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
637.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
638.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
639.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
640.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
641.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
642.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
643.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
644.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
645.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
646.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
647.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
648.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
649.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
650.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
651.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
652.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
653.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	39 
654.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
655.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
656.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
657.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
658.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	38 
659.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
660.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
661.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
662.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
663.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
664.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
665.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
666.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
667.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
668.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
669.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
670.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
671.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
672.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
673.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
674.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
675.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
676.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
677.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
678.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	36 
679.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
680.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
681.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
682.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
683.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
684.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
685.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
686.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
687.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
688.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
689.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
690.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
691.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
692.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	35 
693.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
694.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
695.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
696.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	34 
697.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	34 
698.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
699.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
*700.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 *
701.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
702.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
703.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
704.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
705.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
706.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
707.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
708.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
709.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
710.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
711.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
712.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
713.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
714.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
715.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
716.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
717.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
718.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
719.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
720.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
721.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
722.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
723.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
724.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
725.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
726.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	31 
727.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
728.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
729.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
730.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
731.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
732.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
733.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
734.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
735.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	30 
736.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	30 
737.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
738.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
739.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
740.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
741.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
742.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
743.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
744.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
745.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
746.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
747.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
748.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
749.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
750.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
751.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
752.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
753.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
754.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
755.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
756.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	28 
757.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
758.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
759.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
760.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
761.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	28 
762.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
763.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
764.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
765.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
766.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
767.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
768.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
769.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
770.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
771.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
772.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	27 
773.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	27 
774.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
775.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
776.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
777.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
778.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
779.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	26 
780.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
781.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
782.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
783.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
784.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
785.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
786.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
787.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
788.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
789.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
790.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
791.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
792.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
793.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
794.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
795.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
796.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
797.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
798.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
799.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	25 
*800.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 *
801.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
802.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
803.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
804.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
805.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
806.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
807.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
808.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
809.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	25 
810.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
811.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
812.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	24 
813.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
814.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
815.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
816.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
817.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
818.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
819.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
820.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	24 
821.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
822.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
823.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
824.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
825.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
826.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
827.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
828.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
829.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
830.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
831.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
832.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
833.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
834.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
835.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
836.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
837.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
838.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	22 
839.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
840.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
841.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
842.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
843.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22	 
844.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
845.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
846.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
847.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
848.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
849.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
850.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
851.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
852.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
853.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	22 
854.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
855.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
856.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
857.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
858.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
859.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
860.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
861.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
862.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
863.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
864.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
865.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
866.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
867.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
868.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
869.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
870.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
871.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
872.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
873.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
874.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
875.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
876.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
877.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	20 
878.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
879.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
880.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
881.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
882.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
883.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
884.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
885.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	20 
886.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
887.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
888.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
889.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
890.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
891.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
892.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
893.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
894.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
895.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
896.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
897.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
898.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
899.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
*900.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 *
901.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
902.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
903.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
904.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
905.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
906.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
907.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
908.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
909.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
910.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
911.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
912.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
913.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
914.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
915.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
916.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	18 
917.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
918.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
919.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
920.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
921.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
922.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
923.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
924.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
925.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
926.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
927.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
928.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	18 
929.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
930.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
931.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
932.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
933.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
934.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
935.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
936.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
937.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
938.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
939.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	18 
940.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
941.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
942.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
943.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
944.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
945.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
946.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
947.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	17 
948.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
949.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
950.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
951.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	17 
952.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
953.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
954.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
955.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
956.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
957.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
958.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
959.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
960.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	16 
961.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
962.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
963.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
964.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
965.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
966.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
967.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
968.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
969.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
970.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
971.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
972.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
973.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
974.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	16 
975.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
976.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
977.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
978.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
979.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
980.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
981.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
982.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
983.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
984.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
985.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
986.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
987.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
988.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
989.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
990.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
991.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
992.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
993.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
994.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
995.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
996.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
997.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
998.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
999.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
*1000.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 *
1001.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1002.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1003.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1004.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1005.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1006.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1007.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1008.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1009.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1010.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1011.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1012.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1013.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1014.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1015.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1016.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1017.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1018.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1019.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1020.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1021.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1022.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1023.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1024.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1025.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1026.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1027.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1028.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1029.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1030.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1031.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1032.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1033.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1034.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1035.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1036.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1037.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1038.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1039.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1040.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1041.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1042.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1043.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1044.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1045.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1046.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1047.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1048.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1049.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1050.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1051.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1052.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1053.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1054.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1055.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1056.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1057.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1058.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1059.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1060.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1061.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1062.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1063.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1064.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1065.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1066.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1067.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1068.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1069.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1070.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1071.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1072.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1073.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1074.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1075.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1076.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1077.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1078.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1079.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1080.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1081.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1082.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	12 
1083.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1084.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	12 
1085.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1086.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1087.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1088.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1089.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1090.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1091.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1092.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1093.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1094.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1095.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1096.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1097.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1098.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1099.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
*1100.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 *
1101.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1102.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1103.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1104.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1105. Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1106.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1107.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1108.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1109.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1110.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1111.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1112.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1113.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1114.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1115.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1116.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1117.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1118.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1119.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1120.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1121.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1122.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1123.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1124.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1125.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1126.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1127.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1128.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1129.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1130.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1131.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1132.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1133.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1134.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1135.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1136.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1137.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1138.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1139.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1140.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1141.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	11 
1142.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1143.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1144.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1145.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1146.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1147.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1148.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1149.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1150.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1151.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1152.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1153.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1154.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1155.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1156.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1157.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1158.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1159.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1160.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1161.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1162.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1163.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1164.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1165.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1166.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1167.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1168.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1169.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1170.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1171.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1172.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1173.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1174.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1175.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1176.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1177.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1178.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1179.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1180.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1181.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1182.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1183.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	10 
1184.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1185.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1186.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1187.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1188.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1189.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1190.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1191.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1192.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1193.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1194.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1195.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1196.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1197.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1198.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1199.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
*1200.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 *
1201.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1202.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1203.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1204.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1205.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1206.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1207.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1208.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1209.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1210.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1211.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1212.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1213.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1214.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1215.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1216.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1217.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1218.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1219.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1220.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1221.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1222.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1223.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1224.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1225.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1226.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1227.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1228.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1229.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1230.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1231.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1232.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1233.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1234.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1235.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1236.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1237.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1238.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1239.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1240.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1241.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1242.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	9 
1243.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1244.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1245.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1246.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1247.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1248.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1249.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1250.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1251.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1252.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1253.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1254.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1255.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1256.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1257.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1258.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1259.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1260.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1261.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1262.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1263. Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1264.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1265.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1266.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1267.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1268.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1269.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1270.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1271.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1272.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1273.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1274.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1275.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1276.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1277.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1278.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1279.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1280.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1281.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1282.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1283.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1284.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1285.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	9 
1286.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1287.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1288.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1289.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1290.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1291.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1292.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1293.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1294.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1295.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1296.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1297.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1298.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1299.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
*1300.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 *
1301.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1302.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1303.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1304.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1305.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1306.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1307.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1308.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1309.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1310.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1311.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1312.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1313.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1314.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1315.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1316.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	8 
1317.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1318.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1319.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1320.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1321.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1322.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1323.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1324.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1325.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1326.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1327.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1328.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1329.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1330.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1331.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1332.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1333.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1334.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1335.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1336.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1337.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1338.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1339.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	8 
1340.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1341.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1342.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1343.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1344.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1345.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1346.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1347.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1348.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1349.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1350.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1351.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	8 
1352.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1353.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1354.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1355.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1356.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1357.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1358.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1359.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1360.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1361.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1362.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1363.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1364.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1365.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1366.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1367.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1368.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1369.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1370.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1371.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1372.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1373.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1374.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1375.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1376.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1377.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1378.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1379.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1380.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1381.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1382.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1383.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1384.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1385.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1386.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1387.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1388.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1389.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1390.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1391.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1392.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1393.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1394.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1395.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1396.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1397.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1398.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1399.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
*1400.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 *
1401.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1402.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1403.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1404.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1405.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1406.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1407.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1408.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1409.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1410.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1411.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1412.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1413.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1414.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1415.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1416.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1417.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1418.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1419.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1420.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1421.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1422.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1423.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1424.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1425.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1426.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1427.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1428.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1429.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1430.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1431.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1432.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1433.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1434.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1435.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1436.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1437.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1438.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1439.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1440.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1441.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1442.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1443.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1444.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1445.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	7 
1446.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1447.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1448.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1449.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1450.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1451.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1452.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1453.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1454.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1455.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1456.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1457.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1458.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1459.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1460.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1461.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1462.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1463.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1464.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1465.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1466.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1467.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1468.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1469.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1470.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1471.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1472.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1473.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1474.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1475.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1476.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1477.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1478.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1479.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1480.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1481.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1482.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1483.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1484.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1485.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1486.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1487.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1488.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1489.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1490.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1491.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1492.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1493.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1494.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1495.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1496.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1497.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1498.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1499.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
*1500.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 *
1501.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1502.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1503.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1504.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1505.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1506.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1507.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1508.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1509.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1510.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1511.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1512.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1513.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1514.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1515.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1516.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1517.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1518.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1519.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1520.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1521.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1522.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1523.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1524.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1525.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1526.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1527.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1528.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1529.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1530.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1531. Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1532.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1533.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1534.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1535.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1536.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1537.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1538.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1539.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1540.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1541.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1542.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1543.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1544.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1545.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1546.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1547.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1548.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1549.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1550.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1551.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1552.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1553.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1554.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1555.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1556.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1557.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1558.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1559.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1560.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1561.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1562.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1563.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1564.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1565.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1566.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1567.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1568.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1569.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1570.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1571.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1572.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1573.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1574.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1575.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1576.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1577.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1578.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1579.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1580.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1581.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1582.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1583.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1584.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1585.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1586.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1587.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1588.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1589.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1590.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1591.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1592.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1593.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1594.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1595.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1596.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1597.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1598.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1599.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
*1600.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 *
1601.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1602.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1603.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1604.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1605.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1606.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1607.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1608.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1609.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1610.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1611.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1612.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1613.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1614.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1615.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1616.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1617.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1618.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1619.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1620.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1621.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1622.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1623.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1624.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1625.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1626.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1627.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1628.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1629.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1630.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1631.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1632.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1633.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1634.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1635.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1636.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1637.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1638.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1639.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1640.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1641.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1642.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1643.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1644.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1645.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1646.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1647.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1648.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1649.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1650.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1651.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1652.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1653.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1654.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1655.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1656.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1657.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1658.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1659.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1660.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1661.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1662.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1663.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1664.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1665.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1666.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1667.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1668.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1669.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1670.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1671.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1672.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1673.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1674.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1675.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1676.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1677.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1678.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1679.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1680.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1681.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1682.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1683.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1684.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1685.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1686.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1687.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1688.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1689.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1690.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1691.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1692.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1693.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1694.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1695.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1696.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	4 
1697.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1698.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1699.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
*1700.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 *
1701.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1702.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1703.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1704.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1705.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1706.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1707.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1708.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1709.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1710.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1711.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1712.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1713.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1714.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1715.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1716.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1717.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1718.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1719.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1720.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1721.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1722.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	3 
1723.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1724.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1725.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1726.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1727.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1728.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1729.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1730.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1731.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1732.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1733.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1734.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1735.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1736.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1737.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1738.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1739.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1740.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1741.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1742.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1743.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1744.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1745.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1746.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1747.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1748.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1749.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1750.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1751.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1752.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1753.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1754.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1755.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1756.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1757.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1758.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1759.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1760.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1761.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1762.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1763.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1764.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1765.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1766.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1767.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1768.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1769.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1770.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1771.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1772.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1773.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1774.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1775.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1776.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1777.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1778.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1779.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1780.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1781.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1782.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1783.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1784.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1785.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1786.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1787.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1788.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1789.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1790.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1791.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1792.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1793.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1794.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1795.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1796.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1797.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1798.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1799.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
*1800.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 *
1801.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1802.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1803.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1804.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1805.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1806.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1807.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2 
1808.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1809.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1810.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1811.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1812.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1813.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1814.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1815.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1816.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	2 
1817.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1818.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1819.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1820.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1821.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1822.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1823.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1824.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1825.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1826.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1827.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1828.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1829.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1830.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1831.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1832.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1833.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1834.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1835.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1836.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1837.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1838.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1839.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1840.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1841.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1842.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1843.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1844.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1845.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1846.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1847.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1848.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1849.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1850.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1851.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1852.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1853.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1854.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1855.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1856.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1857.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1858.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1859.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1860.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1861.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1862.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1863.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1864.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1865.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1866.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1867.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1868.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1869.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1870.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1871.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1872.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1873.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1874.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1875.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1876.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1877.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1878.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1879.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1880.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1881.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1882.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1883.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1884.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	2 
1885.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1886.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1887.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1888.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1889.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1890.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1891.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1892.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1893.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1894.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1895.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1896.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1897.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1898.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1899.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
*1900.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 *
1901.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1902.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1903.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1904.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1905.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1906.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1907.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1908.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1909.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1910.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1911.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1912.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1913.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1914.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1915.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1916.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1917.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1918.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1919.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1920.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1921.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1922.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1923.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1924.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1925.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1926.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1927.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1928.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1929.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1930.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1931.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1932.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1933.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1934.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1935.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1936.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1937.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1938.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1939.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1940.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1941.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1942.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1943.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1944.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1945.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1946.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1947.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1948.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1949.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1950.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1951.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1952.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1953.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1954.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1955.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1956.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1957.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1958.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1959.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1960.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1961.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1962.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1963.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1964.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1965.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1966.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1967.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1968.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1969.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1970.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1971.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1972.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1973.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1974.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1975.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1976.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1977.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1978.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1979.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1980.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1981.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1982.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1983.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1984.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1985.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1986.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1987.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1988.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1989.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1990.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1991.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1992.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1993.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1994.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1995.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1996.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
1997.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
1998.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
1999.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
*2000.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 *
2001.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2002.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2003.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2004.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2005.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2006.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2007.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2008.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2009.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2319
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2009
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1924
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1857
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1845
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1686
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1585
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1226
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1213
Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1213

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4878
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4765
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3020
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2146
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1812
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1722
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1537
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1343


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Ralf1972 (17 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Meghan Markle
3.	Julia Koschitz
4.	Frauke Ludowig
5.	Sylvie Meis
6.	Aylin Tezel
7.	Linda Zervakis
8.	Jennifer Knäble
9.	Mareile Höppner
10.	Catherine Mountbatten


----------



## tvgirlslover (20 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1. Miriam Lange :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Martina Hingis
5. Barbara Schett
6. Angelique Kerber
7. Nina Bott
8. Alina Merkau
9. Roberta Bieling
10. Jessica Kastrop


----------



## StefanKa (24 Jan. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Jessica Alba





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Scarlett Johansson





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





7. Rebecca Mir





8. Sophie Marceau





9. Pauline Angert





10. Juliane Werding


----------



## Cav (27 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Sara Sampaio


 

3. Alicia Vikander


 

4. Beatrice Chirita


 

5. Irina Shayk


 

6. Lena Gercke


 

7. Michelle Keegan


 

8. Kattia Vides


 

9. Yamila Díaz


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Carla Ossa


 

10. Carina Vogt


----------



## Afefan (29 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018:
1. Julia Görges
2. Angela Finger-Erben
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Dorothea Wierer
5. Alina Merkau
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Eva Imhof
8. Emma Watson
9. Laura Dahlmeier
10. Maren Hammerschmidt


----------



## Don Sven (29 Jan. 2018)

1. Pauline Angert







2. Lena Gercke







3. Iris Mareike Steen







4. Linda Marlen Runge







5. Chelsea Small







6. Jessica Ginkel







7. Dorothee Bär







8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger








9. Julia Klöckner







10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## Devilfish (29 Jan. 2018)

Januar

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose




2. Taylor Swift




3. Selena Gomez




4. Demi Lovato




5. Ariana Grande




6. Miley Cyrus




7. Miranda Cosgrove




8. Victoria Justice




9. Hayley Williams




10. Ashley Tisdale
10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Jennette McCurdy


 

 

​


----------



## Hehnii (29 Jan. 2018)

Hier meine Januarwertung 2018:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## Toolman (29 Jan. 2018)

1. Josephine Skriver


 

2. Elizabeth Turner


 

3. Petra Nemcova


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Robin Holzken


 

6. Martha Hunt


 

7. Olivia Munn


 

8. Charlotte McKinney


 

9. Hannah Ferguson


 

10. Carmella Rose


----------



## ch2004 (30 Jan. 2018)

*Januar 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## RockingSheep (30 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## NEF (30 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Zara Larsson	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Jessica Alba	
6. Ariana Grande	
7. Kelli Berglund	
8. Mila Kunis	
9. Megan Fox	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Jan. 2018)

Das neue Jahr fängt an wie das alte aufgehört hat, mal schauen ob sich da noch was tut die nächsten Monate 

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*05. Eliza Bennett*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*





*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Lily James*



 

*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Carey Mulligan*



 

*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2018)

Januar 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Olivia Munn
Yvonne Strahovski
Margot Robbie
Diane Kruger


----------



## ManuN (31 Jan. 2018)

Jan 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Fernanda Brandao	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Jennifer Knäble	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Ana Plasencia	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Julia Kleine


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2018)

*Januar - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Jaimie Alexander




3. Emma Rose Roberts




4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 

6. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Julianne Alexandra Hough




9. Doreen Seidel


 

10. Brittany Leanna Robertson


----------



## taurus79 (31 Jan. 2018)

Hier die Hitparade zum Jahresauftakt:

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Nele Schenker
3. Isabelle Körner
4. Ruth Hofmann
5. Wolke Hegenbarth
6. Laura Wontorra
7. Anneke Dürkopp
8. Jeanette Biedermann
9. Stephanie Puls
10. Kamilla Senjo


----------



## duda2 (31 Jan. 2018)

Januar

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Elisha Cuthbert




3. Lauren Cimorelli




4. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




5. Lena Meyer-Landrut




6. Nadine Menz




7. Zara Larsson


 

8.Zendaya Coleman




9. Alessia Cara




10. Alicia Vikander




10. Vanessa Mai




10. Sarah Lombardi


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.01.2018 23:55*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4916 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4789 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3028 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2319 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2152 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2018 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1924 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1860 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1859 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1841 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1730 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1700 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1593 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1542 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1343 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1236 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1235 
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1221 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1220 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1103 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1095 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1031 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1027 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	978 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	974 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	938 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	935 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	932 
33.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	929 
34.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	911 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	847 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	845 
39.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	833 
41.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	826 
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	815 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	805 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	795 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	756 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	742 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
52.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	708 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
54.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
55.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	680 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	676 
57.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	659 
58.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	655 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	654 
60.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	653 
61.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	637 
62.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	626 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	624 
64.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	617 
65.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	614 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	607 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	604 
68.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	596 
69.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	591 
70.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	590 
71.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	588 
73.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	586 
74.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	583 
75.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	578 
76.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	570 
77.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	569 
78.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
79.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	546 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	536 
81.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
82.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	529 
84.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	526 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	518 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	512 
87.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
88.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
89.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	491 
90.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
91.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
92.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
93.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	482 
94.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
95.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
96.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
97.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	467 
98.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	459 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 454 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	453 
102.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	440 
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
104.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
105.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	433 
106.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
107.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	428 
108.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
109.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	423 
110.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	417 
111.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	417 
112.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	415 
113.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
114.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
115.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
116.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
117.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	402 
119.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
120.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	401 
121.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	398 
122.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	398 
123.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	397 
124.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
125.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	395 
126.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
127.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
129.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
130.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	384 
131.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	384 
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	380 
133.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	378 
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	375 
135.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	358 
137.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	356 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	355 
139.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	354 
140.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	349 
141.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	348 
142.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	341 
143.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	340 
144.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
145.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	332 
147.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
148.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
150.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
151.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
152.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
153.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	318 
155.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
156.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	316 
157.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	313 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	313 
159.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	312 
160.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	310 
161.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	302 
163.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	299 
164.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
165.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
166.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	297 
167.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	295 
168.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
169.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
170.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	288 
171.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
172.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
173.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
174.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	284 
176.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	279 
177.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
178.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	278 
179.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	277 
180.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
181.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	274 
182.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	274 
183.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
184.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	273 
186.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
187.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
188.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
189.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
190.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
191.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	268 
192.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
193.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
194.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
195.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
196.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
197.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	259 
198.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	258 
199.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
*200.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	254 *
201.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
202.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	252 
203.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
204.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	250 
205.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
206.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	246 
207.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
208.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	243 
209.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	242 
210.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
211.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	235 
212.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	235 
213.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
214.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
215.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	230 
216.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
217.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	226 
218.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
219.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	225 
220.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
221.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	221 
222.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	221 
223.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
224.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
225.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
226.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
227.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
228.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
229.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
230.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
231.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	213 
233.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	213 
234.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
235.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
236.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
237.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	211 
238.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
239.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
240.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
241.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
242.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
243.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
244.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	205 
245.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	204 
246.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
247.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	203 
248.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
249.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	201 
250.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
251.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
252.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	198 
253.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	196 
254.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
255.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
256.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	189 
257.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
260.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
261.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
262.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
263.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
264.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
265.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
266.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
267.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
268.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
269.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
270.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
271.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
272.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	177 
273.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
274.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
275.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
276.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
277.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
278.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
279.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
280.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	173 
281.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
282.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
283.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
284.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
285.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
286.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	168 
287.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	167 
288.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
289.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
290.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
291.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	166 
292.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
293.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
294.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	164 
295.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	162 
296.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
297.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
298.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	160 
*300.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 *
301.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	158 
302.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
303.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	156 
304.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
305.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	156 
306.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
307.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
308.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	154 
309.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	153 
310.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	153 
311.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	152 
312.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	152 
313.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
314.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
315.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
316.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
317.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	149 
318.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
319.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
320.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
321.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	146 
322.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	146 
323.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	145 
324.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
325.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
326.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
327.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
328.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	140 
329.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
330.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	140 
331.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
332.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	138 
333.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
334.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
335.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
336.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
337.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
338.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	137 
339.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
340.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	136 
341.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	136 
342.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
343.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	132 
344.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
345.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
346.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
347.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
348.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
349.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	129 
350.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
351.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
352.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
353.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
354.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
355.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
356.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	125 
357.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	124 
358.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
359.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
360.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
361.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
362.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
363.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	122 
364.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	122 
365.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	121 
366.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
367.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
368.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
369.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
370.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
371.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	118 
372.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
373.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
374.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
375.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	117 
376.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	116 
377.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
378.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
379.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
380.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
381.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	113 
382.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
383.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
384.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
385.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
386.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	111 
387.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
388.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	110 
389.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	110 
390.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	109 
391.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
392.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
393.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
394.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
395.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	107 
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
397.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	105 
398.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	105 
399.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
*400.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 *
401.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
402.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	104 
403.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
404.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
405.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
406.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
407.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
408.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
409.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	102 
410.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
411.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	102 
412.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
413.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
414.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	99 
415.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
416.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	98 
417.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
418.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	98 
419.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	97 
420.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	96 
421.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
422.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
423.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
424.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
425.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
426.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
427.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	93 
428.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
429.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
430.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
431.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
432.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	91 
433.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
434.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
435.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
436.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
437.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
438.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	88 
439.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
440.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
441.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
442.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
443.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
444.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
445.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
446.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	86 
447.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
448.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
449.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
450.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	84 
451.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
452.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
453.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
454.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
455.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	83 
456.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
457.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
458.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	83 
459.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
460.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
461.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	81 
462.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
463.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
464.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
465.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	80 
466.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
467.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
468.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
469.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	79 
470.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
471.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	79 
472.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
473.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	79 
474.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	78 
475.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
476.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
477.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
478.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	77 
479.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	77 
480.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
481.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
482.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
483.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
484.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
485.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
486.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	74 
487.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
488.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
489.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	73 
490.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
491.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	72 
492.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
493.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
494.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
495.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
496.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
497.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
498.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
499.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	70 
*500.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 *
501.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
502.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
503.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
504.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
505.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
506.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	68 
507.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
508.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
509.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
510.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
511.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	66 
512.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
513.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
514.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
515.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
516.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
517.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
518.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
519.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
520.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
521.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
522.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
523.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
524.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
525.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
526.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
527.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
528.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
529.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
530.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
531.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
532.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
533.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
534.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
535.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
536.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
537.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	59 
538.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
539.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	59 
540.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
541.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
542.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
543.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
544.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
545.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
546.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
547.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
548.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
549.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
550.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	57 
551.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
552.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
553.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
554.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	56 
555.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
556.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
557.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
558.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
559.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
560.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
561.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
562.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
563.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
564.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
565.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
566.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	53 
567.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
568.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
569.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
570.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	53 
571.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
572.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
573.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
574.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
575.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
576.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
577.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	52 
578.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
579.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	52 
580.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
581.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
582.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
583.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	52 
584.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
585.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
586.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
587.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
588.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
589.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
590.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
591.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
592.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
593.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
594.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
595.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
596.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
597.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
598.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	48 
599.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
*600.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 *
601.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	47 
602.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
603.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	47 
604.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
605.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
606.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
607.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
608.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	46 
609.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
610.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
611.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	46 
612.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
613.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
614.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
615.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
616.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	45 
617.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
618.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
619.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
620.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
621.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
622.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
623.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
624.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
625.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
626.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
627.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
628.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
629.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
630.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
631.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
632.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
633.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
634.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	43 
635.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
636.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	43 
637.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
638.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	42 
639.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
640.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
641.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
642.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
643.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	41 
644.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
645.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
646.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
647.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
648.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
649.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
650.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
651.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
652.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
653.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
654.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
655.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
656.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	39 
657.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
658.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
659.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
660.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
661.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
662.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
663.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
664.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
665.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
666.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
667.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
668.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
669.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
670.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
671.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
672.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
673.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
674.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
675.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
676.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	37 
677.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
678.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
679.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
680.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
681.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	36 
682.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
683.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
684.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
685.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
686.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
687.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
688.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
689.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
690.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
691.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
692.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
693.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
694.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	35 
695.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
696.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
697.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
698.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
699.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	34 
*700.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	34 *
701.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
702.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
703.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
704.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
705.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
706.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
707.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
708.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
709.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
710.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
711.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
712.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
713.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
714.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
715.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
716.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
717.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
718.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
719.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
720.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
721.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
722.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
723.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
724.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
725.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
726.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
727.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
728.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
729.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
730.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	30 
731.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
732.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
733.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	30 
734.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
735.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
736.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	30 
737.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
738.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
739.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	30 
740.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
741.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
742.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
743.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
744.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
745.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
746.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
747.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
748.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
749.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
750.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
751.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
752.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
753.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
754.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
755.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
756.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
757.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
758.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
759.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
760.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
761.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
762.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
763.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
764.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	28 
765.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
766.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
767.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
768.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
769.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
770.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
771.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
772.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
773.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
774.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
775.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
776.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
777.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
778.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
779.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
780.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	26 
781.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
782.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
783.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
784.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
785.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
786.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
787.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
788.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
789.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
790.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
791.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
792.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
793.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
794.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
795.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
796.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
797.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
798.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
799.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
*800.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 *
801.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	25 
802.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
803.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
804.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
805.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
806.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
807.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
808.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
809.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
810.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
811.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	25 
812.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
813.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	25 
814.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
815.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
816.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	24 
817.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
818.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
819.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
820.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
821.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
822.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
823.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	24 
824.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
825.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
826.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	24 
827.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
828.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	23 
829.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
830.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
831.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
832.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
833.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
834.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
835.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
836.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
837.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
838.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
839.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
840.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
841.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
842.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
843.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
844.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
845.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
846.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
847.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
848.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
849.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
850.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
851.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
852.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
853.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
854.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
855.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
856.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
857.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
858.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
859.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
860.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
861.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	21 
862.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
863.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
864.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
865.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
866.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	21 
867.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
868.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
869.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	21 
870.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
871.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
872.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
873.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
874.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
875.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
876.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
877.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
878.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
879.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
880.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
881.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
882.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	20 
883.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
884.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
885.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
886.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
887.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
888.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
889.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
890.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
891.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
892.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
893.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
894.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
895.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
896.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
897.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
898.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
899.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
*900.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 *
901.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
902.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
903.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
904.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
905.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
906.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
907.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
908.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
909.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
910.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
911.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
912.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
913.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
914.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
915.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
916.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
917.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
918.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
919.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
920.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	18 
921.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
922.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
923.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
924.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
925.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
926.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
927.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
928.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
929.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
930.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
931.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
932.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
933.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
934.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
935.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
936.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
937.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
938.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
939.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
940.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
941.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
942.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
943.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
944.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
945.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	17 
946.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
947.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
948.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
949.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
950.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
951.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
952.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	17 
953.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
954.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
955.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
956.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
957.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
958.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
959.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
960.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
961.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	16 
962.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
963.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
964.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
965.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
966.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
967.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
968.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
969.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
970.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
971.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
972.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
973.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
974.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
975.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
976.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
977.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
978.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
979.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
980.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
981.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
982.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
983.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
984.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
985.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
986.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
987.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
988.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
989.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
990.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
991.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
992.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
993.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
994.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
995.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
996.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
997.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
998.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
999.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
*1000.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 *
1001.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1002.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1003.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1004.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1005.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1006.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1007.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1008.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1009.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1010.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1011.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1012.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1013.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1014.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1015.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1016.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1017.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1018.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1019.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1020.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1021.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1022.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1023.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1024.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1025.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1026.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1027.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1028.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1029.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1030.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1031.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1032.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1033.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1034.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1035.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1036.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1037.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1038.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1039.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1040.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1041.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1042.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1043.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1044.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1045.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1046.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1047.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1048.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1049.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1050.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1051.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1052.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1053.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1054.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1055.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1056.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1057.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1058.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1059.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1060.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1061.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	13 
1062.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1063.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1064.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1065.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1066.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1067.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1068.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1069.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1070.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1071.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1072.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1073.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1074.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1075.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1076.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1077.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1078.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1079.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1080.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1081.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1082.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1083.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1084.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	12 
1085.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1086.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1087.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1088.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1089.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1090.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1091.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1092.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1093.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1094.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1095.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1096.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1097.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1098.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1099.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
*1100.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 *
1101.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1102.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1103.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1104.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1105.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1106.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1107.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1108.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1109.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1110.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1111.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1112.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1113.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1114.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1115.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1116.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1117.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1118.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1119.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1120.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1121.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1122.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1123.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1124.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1125.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1126.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1127.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1128.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1129.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1130.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1131.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1132.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1133.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1134.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1135.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1136.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1137.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1138.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1139.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1140.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1141.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1142.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	11 
1143.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1144.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1145.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1146.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1147.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1148.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1149.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1150.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1151.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1152.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1153.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1154.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1155.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1156.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1157.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1158.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1159.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1160.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1161.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1162.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1163.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1164.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1165.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1166.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1167.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1168.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1169.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1170.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1171.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1172.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1173.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1174.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1175.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1176.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1177.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1178.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1179.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1180.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1181.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1182.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1183.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1184.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	10 
1185.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1186.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1187.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1188.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1189.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1190.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1191.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1192.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1193.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1194.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1195.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1196.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1197.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1198.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1199.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
*1200.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 *
1201.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1202.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1203.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1204.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1205.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1206.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1207.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1208.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1209.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1210.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1211.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1212.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1213.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1214.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1215.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1216.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1217.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1218.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1219.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1220.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1221.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1222.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1223.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1224.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1225.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1226.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1227.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1228.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1229.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1230.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1231.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1232.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1233.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1234.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1235.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1236.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1237.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1238.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1239.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1240.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1241.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1242.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1243.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1244.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	9 
1245.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1246.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1247.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1248.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1249.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1250.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1251.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1252.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1253.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1254.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1255.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1256.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1257.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1258.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1259.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1260.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1261.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1262.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1263.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1264.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1265.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1266.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1267.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1268.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1269.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1270.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1271.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1272.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1273.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1274.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1275.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1276.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1277.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1278.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1279.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1280.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1281.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1282.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1283.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1284.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1285.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1286.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1287.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	9 
1288.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1289.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1290.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1291.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1292.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1293.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1294.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	9 
1295.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1296.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1297.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1298.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1299.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
*1300.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 *
1301.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1302.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1303.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1304.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1305.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1306.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1307.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1308.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1309.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1310.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1311.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1312.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1313.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1314.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1315.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1316.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1317.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1318.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1319.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1320.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1321.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1322.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1323.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1324.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1325.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1326.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1327.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1328.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1329.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1330.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1331.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1332.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1333.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1334.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1335.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1336.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1337.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1338.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1339.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1340.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1341.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	8 
1342.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1343.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1344.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1345.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1346.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1347.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1348.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1349.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1350.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1351.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1352.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1353.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	8 
1354.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1355.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1356.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1357.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1358.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1359.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1360.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1361.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1362.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1363.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1364.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1365.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1366.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1367.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1368.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1369.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1370.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1371.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1372.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1373.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1374.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1375.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1376.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1377.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1378.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1379.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1380.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1381.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1382.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1383.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1384.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1385.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	7 
1386.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1387.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1388.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1389.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1390.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1391.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1392.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1393.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1394.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1395.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1396.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1397.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1398.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1399.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
*1400.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 *
1401.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1402.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1403.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1404.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1405.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1406.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1407.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1408.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1409.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1410.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1411.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1412.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1413.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1414.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1415.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1416.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA, 7 
1417.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1418.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1419.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1420.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1421.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1422.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1423.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1424.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1425.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1426.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1427.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1428.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1429.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1430.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1431.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1432.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1433.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1434.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1435.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1436.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1437.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1438.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1439.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1440.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1441.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1442.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1443.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1444.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1445.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1446.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1447.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1448.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	7 
1449.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1450.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1451.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1452.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1453.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1454.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1455.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1456.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1457.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1458.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1459.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1460.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1461.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1462.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1463.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1464.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1465.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1466.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1467.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1468.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1469.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1470.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1471.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1472.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1473.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1474.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1475.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1476.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1477.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1478.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1479.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1480.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1481.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1482.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1483.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1484.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1485.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1486.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1487.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1488.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1489.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1490.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1491.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1492.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1493.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1494.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1495.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1496.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1497.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1498.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1499.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
*1500.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 *
1501.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1502.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1503.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1504.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1505.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1506.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1507.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1508.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1509.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1510.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1511.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1512.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1513.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1514.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1515.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	6 
1516.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1517.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1518.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1519.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1520.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1521.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1522.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1523.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1524.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1525.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1526.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1527.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1528.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1529.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1530.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1531.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1532.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1533.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1534.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1535.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1536.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1537.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1538.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1539.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1540.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1541.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1542.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1543.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1544.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1545.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1546.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1547.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1548.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1549.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1550.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1551.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1552.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1553.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1554.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1555.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1556.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1557.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1558.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1559.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1560.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1561.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1562.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1563.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1564.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1565.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1566.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1567.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1568.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1569.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1570.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1571.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1572.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1573.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1574.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1575.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1576.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1577.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1578.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1579.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1580.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1581.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1582.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1583.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1584.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1585.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1586.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1587.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1588.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1589.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1590.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1591.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1592.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1593.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1594.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1595.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1596.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1597.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1598.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1599.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
*1600.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 *
1601.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1602.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1603.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1604.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1605.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1606.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1607.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1608.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1609.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1610.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1611.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1612.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1613.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1614.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1615.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1616.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1617.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1618.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1619.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1620.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1621.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1622.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1623.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1624.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1625.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1626.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1627.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1628.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1629.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1630.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1631.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1632.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1633.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1634.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1635.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1636.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1637.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1638.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1639.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1640.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1641.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1642.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1643.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1644.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1645.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1646.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1647.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1648.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1649.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1650.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1651.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1652.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1653.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1654.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1655.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1656.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1657.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1658.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1659.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1660.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1661.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1662.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1663.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1664.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1665.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1666.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1667.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1668.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1669.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1670.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1671.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1672.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1673.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1674.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1675.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1676.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1677.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1678.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1679.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1680.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1681.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1682.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1683.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1684.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1685.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1686.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1687.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1688.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1689.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1690.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1691.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1692.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1693.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1694.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1695.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1696.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1697.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1698.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1699.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	4 
*1700.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 *
1701.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1702.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1703.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1704.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1705.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1706.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1707.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1708.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1709.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1710.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1711.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1712.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1713.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1714.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1715.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1716.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1717.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1718.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1719.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1720.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1721.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1722.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	3 
1723.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1724.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1725.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	3 
1726.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1727.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	3 
1728.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1729.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1730.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1731.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1732.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1733.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1734.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1735.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1736.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1737.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1738.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1739.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1740.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1741.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1742.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1743.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1744.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1745.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1746.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1747.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1748.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1749.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1750.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1751.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1752.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1753.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1754.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1755.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1756.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1757.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1758.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1759.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1760.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1761.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1762.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1763.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1764.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1765.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1766.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1767.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1768.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1769.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1770.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1771.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1772.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1773.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1774.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1775.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1776.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1777.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1778.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1779.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1780.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1781.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1782.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1783.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1784.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1785.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1786.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1787.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1788.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1789.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1790.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1791.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1792.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1793.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1794.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1795.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1796.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1797.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1798.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1799.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
*1800.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 *
1801.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1802.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1803.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1804.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1805.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1806.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1807.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1808.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1809.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1810.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1811.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1812.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1813.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1814.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1815.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1816.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1817.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1818.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1819.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1820.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1821.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1822.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1823.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1824.	Charlie Riina,	?	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	2 
1825.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1826.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1827.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1828.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1829.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1830.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1831.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1832.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1833.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1834.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1835.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1836.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1837.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1838.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1839.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1840.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1841.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1842.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1843.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1844.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1845.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1846.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1847.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1848.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1849.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1850.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1851.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1852.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1853.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1854.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1855.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1856.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1857.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1858.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1859.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1860.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1861.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1862.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1863.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1864.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1865.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1866.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1867.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1868.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1869.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1870.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1871.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1872.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1873.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1874.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1875.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1876.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1877.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1878.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1879.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1880.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1881.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1882.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1883.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1884.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1885.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1886.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1887.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1888.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1889.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1890.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1891.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1892.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1893.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1894.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1895.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1896.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1897.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1898.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1899.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
*1900.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 *
1901.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1902.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1903.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1904.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1905.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1906.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1907.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1908.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1909.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1910.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1911.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	1 
1912.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1913.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1914.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1915.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1916.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1917.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1918.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1919.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1920.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1921.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1922.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1923.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1924.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1925.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1926.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1927.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1928.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1929.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1930.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1931.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1932.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1933.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1934.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1935.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1936.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1937.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1938.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1939.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1940.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1941.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1942.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1943.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1944.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1945.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1946.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1947.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1948.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1949.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1950.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1951.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1952.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1953.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1954.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1955.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1956.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1957.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1958.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1959.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1960.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1961.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1962.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1963.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1964.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1965.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1966.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1967.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1968.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1969.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1970.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1971.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1972.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1973.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1974.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1975.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1976.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1977.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1978.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1979.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1980.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1981.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1982.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1983.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1984.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1985.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1986.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1987.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1988.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1989.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1990.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1991.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1992.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1993.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1994.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1995.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
1996.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
1997.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
1998.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
1999.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
*2000.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 *
2001.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2002.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2003.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2004.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2005.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2006.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2007.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2008.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2009.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2010.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2011.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2012.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2319
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2018
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1924
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1860
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1859
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1700
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1593
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1235
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1221
Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1220

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4916
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4789
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3028
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2152
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1841
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1730
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1542
9.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1343


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2018)

Für Februar (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde






 
2. Jessica Chastain







3. Diane Kruger







3. Margot Robbie







5. Natalie Portman



6. Emma Stone



7. Yvonne Strahovski



8. Reese Witherspoon



9. Emily Blunt



10. Anna Kendrick



10. Hailee Steinfeld



10. Penélope Cruz


​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Feb. 2018)

*02 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## pofgo (1 Feb. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Laura Marano  :jumping:
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Emmy Rossum
9. Gemma Arterton
10.Selena Weber


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2018)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Camila Cabello
04. Melina Sophie
05. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
06. Charissa Littlejohn
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Jaimie Alexander
09. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## maggi77 (1 Feb. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Cathy Lugner
6. Maria Hering
7. Olivia Buckland
8. Kattia Vides
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10.Kara del Toro


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Feb. 2018)

Februar Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Laura Papendick
03. Victoria Justice
04. Jana Azizi
05. Veronika Klimovits
06. Magdalena Voigt
07. Alina Merkau
08. Mila Kunis
09. Selena Gomez
10. Sanam Afrashteh
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## RoadDog (1 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1. Melissa Benoist love2 
2. Lily Collins
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Victoria Justice
5. Naomi Scott
6. Taylor Swift
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Camila Cabello
10. Willa Holland


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2018)

*Februat 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 




*4. Emma Stone 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Heather Graham*




 

 




*7. Emilia Clarke 8. Kirsten Dunst 9. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 




*10.
Isla Fisher - Olivia Munn - Sophie Turner*




 

 

​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Angela Finger-Erben 
05.) Selena Gomez 
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Sophie Turner
08.) Helene Fischer 
09.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Beatrice Egli 
10.) Katy Perry


----------



## tort3 (2 Feb. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Hailee Steinfeld
4. Sarah Joelle Jahnel
5. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
6. Sarah Lombardi
7. Tanja Tischewitsch
8. Sophia Thomalla
9. Angelina Heger
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## tino2003 (3 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## kamy (4 Feb. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Elena Bruhn	
6.	Rebecca Mir	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## Emil Müller (5 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1 Angelique Kerber - 10 Punkte für den überragenden Auftritt bei den AO
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Bella Lesnik
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Kristina Sterz
6 Judith Rakers
7 Sandra Kuhn
8 Sabine Sauer
9 Susanne Langhans
10 Anne Willmes
10 Ina Dietz
10 Christina Rann


----------



## Ralf1972 (6 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Sylvie Meis
3.	Ariana Grande
4.	Anna Kournikova
5.	Meghan Markle
6.	Julia Koschitz
7.	Mareile Höppner
8.	Victoria Justice
9.	Linda Zervakis
10.	Aylin Tezel


----------



## benedikt (7 Feb. 2018)

Meine Februar Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Develingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Gintare Sudziute
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Iris Kavka
10. Hailey Baldwin
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Taylor Hill


----------



## Anakin (7 Feb. 2018)

_Februar 2018 Voting:_

#01: Veronika Klimovits 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Anissa Kate 
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Jelena Jensen 
#06: Laura Papendick 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Angela Finger-Erben 
#09: Jennifer Lawrence 
#10: Marlene Lufen 
#10: Selena Gomez 
#10: Katy Perry


----------



## dabi (8 Feb. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Jessica Biel
4.Adriana Lima
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Megan Fox
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## Lenco666 (10 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018 Voting:

1) Lauren Cohan
2) Britney Spears
3) Kristen Stewart
4) Alicia Witt
5) Julianne Moore
6) Gwen Stefani
7) Yvonne Strahovski
8) Arzu Bazman
9) Lindsley Register
10) Sonsee Neu


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Feb. 2018)

*Februar 2018 


1.Jena Malone

2.Hilary Duff

3,Molly C. Quinn

4.Elizabeth Gillies

5.Jennette McCurdy

6.Deborah Ann Woll

7.Katja Woywood

8.Victoria Justice

9.Michelle Trachtenberg

10.Brec Bassinger
__________________*​


----------



## gaertner23 (11 Feb. 2018)

hier mein Februar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Susan Link
5.) Susanne Tockan
6.) Susi Brandt
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Nazan Eckes
9.) Marie Görz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (12 Feb. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (12 Feb. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 12.02.2018 12:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4958 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4828 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3065 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2328 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2162 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2059 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1950 
8.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1869 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1862 
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1841 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1734 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1708 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1613 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1547 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1353 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1240 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1239 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1237 
23.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1234 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1112 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1097 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1039 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1033 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	982 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	974 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	951 
31.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	935 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	932 
33.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	929 
34.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	911 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	860 
38.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	855 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	854 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	843 
41.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	815 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	815 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	804 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	764 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	747 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
52.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
54.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	690 
55.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	676 
57.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	663 
58.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	659 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	655 
60.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	653 
61.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	645 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	637 
63.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	636 
64.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	636 
65.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	617 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	614 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	607 
68.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	601 
69.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	597 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	596 
71.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	591 
72.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	590 
73.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	588 
74.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
75.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	581 
76.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	570 
77.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	569 
78.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	552 
79.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
80.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	540 
81.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	536 
82.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
83.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	529 
85.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	520 
86.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	518 
87.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
88.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
89.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
90.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
91.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
92.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
93.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	482 
94.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
95.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	474 
96.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
97.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
98.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	459 
*100.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 454 
102.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	440 
103.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
104.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	437 
105.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
106.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	433 
107.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
108.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	427 
109.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
110.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	424 
111.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	422 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	417 
113.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
114.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
115.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	406 
117.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	403 
119.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
120.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	402 
121.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
122.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	398 
123.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	398 
124.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
125.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	395 
126.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
127.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	393 
128.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
129.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
130.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	386 
131.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
132.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
133.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	380 
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	375 
135.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
136.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	362 
137.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	358 
138.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
139.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	356 
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	355 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	354 
142.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	344 
143.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	340 
144.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
145.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	337 
146.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
147.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
148.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
150.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
151.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
152.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
153.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	322 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	321 
155.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
156.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	318 
157.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	313 
159.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	312 
160.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	310 
161.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
162.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	302 
163.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	299 
164.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
165.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
166.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	297 
167.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	295 
168.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	294 
169.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
170.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	292 
171.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
172.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	287 
174.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
175.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
176.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
177.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	284 
178.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	279 
179.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
180.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	278 
181.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
182.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	274 
183.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
184.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	273 
186.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
187.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
188.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
189.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
190.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
191.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	268 
192.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
193.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	267 
194.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
195.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
196.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	266 
197.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
198.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
199.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	262 
*200.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 *
201.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	254 
202.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
203.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
204.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	250 
205.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
206.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	248 
207.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
208.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	243 
209.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	242 
210.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	239 
211.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	235 
213.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
214.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
215.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	230 
216.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
217.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
218.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	226 
219.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
220.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	225 
221.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	222 
222.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
223.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	221 
224.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
225.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
226.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	217 
227.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
228.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
229.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
230.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
231.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
232.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
233.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	213 
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	213 
235.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	213 
236.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
237.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
238.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
239.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
240.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
241.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
242.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	208 
243.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
244.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
245.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	206 
246.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
247.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	205 
248.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
249.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
250.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	202 
251.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
252.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	200 
253.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	200 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
255.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
256.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
257.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
260.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
261.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
262.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
263.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
264.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
265.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
266.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
267.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
268.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
269.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
270.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
271.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
272.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	177 
273.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
274.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
275.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
276.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
277.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	175 
278.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
279.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
280.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
281.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	173 
282.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
283.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
284.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
285.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
286.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
287.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	168 
288.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	167 
289.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
290.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
291.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
292.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	165 
293.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
294.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
295.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	162 
296.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
297.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	161 
298.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
299.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
*300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	160 *
301.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
302.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	158 
303.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
304.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	156 
305.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	156 
306.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
307.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	156 
308.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
309.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	154 
310.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
311.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	154 
312.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	153 
313.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	153 
314.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
315.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
316.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
317.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
318.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
319.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
320.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	147 
321.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
322.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	146 
323.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
324.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	145 
325.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
326.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
327.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
328.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
329.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	142 
330.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
331.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
332.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	140 
333.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	138 
334.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
335.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	138 
336.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
337.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
338.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
339.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
340.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
341.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
342.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
343.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
344.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	133 
345.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
346.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
347.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	131 
348.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	131 
349.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
350.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
351.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
352.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
353.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
354.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
355.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
356.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
357.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
358.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
359.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	124 
360.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
361.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
362.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
363.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	123 
364.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
365.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	122 
366.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	122 
367.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	121 
368.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
369.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	119 
370.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
371.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
372.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
373.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
374.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
375.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
376.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	117 
377.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
378.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	116 
379.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
380.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
381.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	114 
382.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
383.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
384.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
385.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
386.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
387.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
388.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
389.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	112 
390.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	111 
391.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
392.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
393.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
394.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
395.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
396.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
397.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	107 
398.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
399.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	106 
*400.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	105 *
401.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
402.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
403.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
404.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
405.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
406.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
407.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
408.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	103 
409.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
410.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
411.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
412.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
413.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
414.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
415.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
416.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	99 
417.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
418.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	98 
419.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
420.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	98 
421.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	97 
422.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	96 
423.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
424.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
425.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
426.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
427.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
428.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
429.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
430.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
431.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	93 
432.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
433.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
434.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	91 
435.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
436.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
437.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
438.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
439.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
440.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
441.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
442.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
443.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	87 
444.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
445.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
446.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	86 
447.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
448.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
449.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
450.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
451.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
452.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	84 
453.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
454.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
455.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
456.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	84 
457.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
458.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	83 
460.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
461.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
462.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
463.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
464.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
465.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
466.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
467.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	80 
468.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
469.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
470.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
471.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
472.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
473.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	79 
474.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	78 
475.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	77 
476.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
477.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
478.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
479.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	77 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	77 
481.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
482.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	76 
483.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
484.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
485.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
486.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
487.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
488.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
489.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
490.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	73 
491.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	73 
492.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
493.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	73 
494.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
495.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
496.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
497.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
498.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
499.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
*500.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	70 *
501.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
502.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
503.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
504.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
505.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
506.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
507.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
508.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
509.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
510.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
511.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	66 
512.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
513.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
514.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
515.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
516.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
517.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
518.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
519.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
520.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
521.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
522.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
523.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
524.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
525.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
526.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
527.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
528.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
529.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
530.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
531.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
532.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
533.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
534.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
535.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
536.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
537.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
538.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	59 
539.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
540.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	59 
541.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
542.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
543.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
544.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
545.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
546.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
547.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
548.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
549.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
550.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
551.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	57 
552.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
553.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
554.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
555.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
556.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
557.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
558.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
559.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
560.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
561.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	55 
562.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
563.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	54 
564.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
565.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
566.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
567.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
568.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
569.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	53 
570.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	53 
571.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
572.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
573.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
574.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	53 
575.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
576.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
577.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
578.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
579.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
580.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
581.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	52 
582.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
583.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
584.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
585.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
586.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
587.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
588.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
589.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
590.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
591.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
592.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
593.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
594.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
595.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
596.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
597.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
598.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
599.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
*600.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 *
601.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
602.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	47 
603.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
604.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	47 
605.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
606.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
607.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
608.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
609.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	46 
610.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
611.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
612.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
613.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
614.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
615.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
616.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	45 
617.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
618.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	45 
619.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
620.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
621.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
622.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
623.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
624.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
625.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
626.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
627.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
628.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	44 
629.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
630.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
631.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
632.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
633.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
634.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
635.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	43 
636.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	43 
637.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
638.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
639.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	43 
640.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	42 
641.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	42 
642.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
643.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
644.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
645.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
646.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
647.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
648.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
649.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
650.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	40 
651.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
652.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
653.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
654.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
655.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
656.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
657.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
658.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
659.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
660.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
661.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
662.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
663.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
664.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
665.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
666.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	38 
667.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	38 
668.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
669.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
670.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
671.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
672.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
673.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
674.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
675.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
676.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
677.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
678.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
679.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
680.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	37 
681.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
682.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
683.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
684.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
685.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	36 
686.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
687.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
688.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
689.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
690.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
691.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
692.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
693.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
694.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	35 
695.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
696.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
697.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
698.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
699.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	35 
*700.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 *
701.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
702.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	35 
703.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
704.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
705.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
706.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
707.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
708.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
709.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
710.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
711.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
712.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
713.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
714.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
715.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
716.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
717.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
718.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
719.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
720.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
721.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
722.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
723.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
724.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
725.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
726.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
727.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
728.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
729.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
730.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
731.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
732.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	30 
733.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
734.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
735.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	30 
736.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
737.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
738.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
739.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
740.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
741.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
742.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
743.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
744.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
745.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
746.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
747.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
748.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
749.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
750.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
751.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
752.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
753.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
754.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
755.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
756.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
757.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
758.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
759.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
760.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
761.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
762.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
763.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
764.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	28 
765.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
766.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
767.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
768.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
769.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
770.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
771.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
772.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	27 
773.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
774.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
775.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
776.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
777.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	27 
778.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
779.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
780.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
781.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
782.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
783.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
784.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
785.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
786.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
787.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
788.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	26 
789.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	26 
790.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
791.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
792.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
793.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
794.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
795.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
796.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
797.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
798.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	26 
799.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
*800.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	25 *
801.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
802.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	25 
803.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
804.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
805.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
806.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
807.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
808.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
809.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
810.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
811.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
812.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
813.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
814.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
815.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
816.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	25 
817.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
818.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
819.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	24 
820.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	24 
821.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
822.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
823.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
824.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
825.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
826.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
827.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	24 
828.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
829.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
830.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	24 
831.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
832.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	23 
833.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
834.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
835.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
836.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
837.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
838.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
839.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
840.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
841.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
842.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
843.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
844.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
845.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
846.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
847.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
848.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
849.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
850.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	22 
851.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
852.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
853.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
854.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
855.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
856.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
857.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
858.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
859.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
860.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
861.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
862.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	21 
863.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
864.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
865.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
866.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
867.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
868.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
869.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
870.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
871.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	21 
872.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
873.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
874.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
875.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
876.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
877.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
878.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
879.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
880.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
881.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
882.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
883.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
884.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
885.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
886.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
887.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
888.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
889.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
890.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
891.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
892.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
893.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
894.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
895.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
896.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
897.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
898.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
899.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
*900.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 *
901.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
902.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
903.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
904.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
905.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
906.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	19 
907.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
908.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
909.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
910. Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
911.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
912.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
913.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
914.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
915.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
916.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
917.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
918.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
919.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
920.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
921.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
922.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
923.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
924.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
925.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
926.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
927.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
928.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
929.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
930.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	18 
931.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
932.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
933.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
934.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
935.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
936.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
937.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
938.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
939.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
940.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
941.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
942.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
943.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
944.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
945.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
946.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
947.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
948.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
949.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
950.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
951.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
952.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
953.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
954.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
955.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
956.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
957.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
958.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
959.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
960.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
961.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
962.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
963.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
964.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
965.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
966.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
967.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
968.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
969.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
970.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
971.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
972.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
973.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
974.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
975.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
976.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
977.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
978.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
979.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
980.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
981.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
982.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
983.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
984.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
985.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
986.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
987.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
988.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
989.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
990.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
991.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
992.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
993.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
994.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
995.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
996.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
997.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
998.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
999.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
*1000.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 *
1001.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1002.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1003.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1004.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1005.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1006.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1007.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1008.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1009.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1010.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1011.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1012.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1013.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1014.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1015.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1016.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1017.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1018.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1019.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1020.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1021.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1022.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1023.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1024.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1025.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1026.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1027.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1028.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1029.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1030.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1031.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1032.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1033.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1034.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1035.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1036.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	14 
1037.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1038.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1039.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1040.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1041.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1042.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1043.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1044.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1045.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1046.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1047.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1048.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1049.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1050.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1051.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1052.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1053.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1054.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1055.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1056.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1057.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1058.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1059.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1060.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1061.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1062.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1063.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1064.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1065.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1066.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1067.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1068.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1069.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1070.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1071.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1072.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1073.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1074.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1075.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1076.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1077.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1078.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1079.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1080.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1081.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1082.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1083.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1084.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1085.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1086.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1087.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1088.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1089.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1090.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1091.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1092.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1093.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1094.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1095.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1096.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1097.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1098.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1099.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
*1100.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 *
1101.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1102.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1103.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1104.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1105. Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1106.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1107.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1108.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1109.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1110.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1111.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1112.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1113.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1114.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1115.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1116.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1117.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1118.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1119.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1120.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1121.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1122.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1123.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1124.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1125.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1126.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1127.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1128.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1129.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1130.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1131.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1132.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1133.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1134.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1135.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1136.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1137.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1138.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1139.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1140.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1141.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1142.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1143.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1144.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1145.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1146.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1147.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1148.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1149.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1150.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1151.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1152.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1153.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1154.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1155.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1156.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1157.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1158.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1159.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1160.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1161.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1162.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1163.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1164.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1165.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1166.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1167.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1168.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1169.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1170.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1171.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1172.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1173.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1174.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1175.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	10 
1176.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1177.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1178.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1179.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1180.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1181.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1182.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1183.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1184.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1185.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1186.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1187.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1188.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1189.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1190.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1191.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1192.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1193.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1194.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1195.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1196.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1197.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1198.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1199.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
*1200.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 *
1201.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1202.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1203.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1204.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1205.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1206.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	10 
1207.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1208.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1209.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1210.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1211.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1212.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1213.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1214.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1215.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1216.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1217.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1218.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1219.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1220.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1221.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1222.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1223.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1224.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1225.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1226.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1227.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1228.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1229.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1230.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1231.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1232.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1233.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1234.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	9 
1235.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1236.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1237.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1238.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1239.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1240.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1241.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1242.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1243.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1244.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1245.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1246.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1247.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1248.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1249.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1250.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1251.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1252.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1253.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1254.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1255.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1256.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1257.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1258.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1259.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1260.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1261.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1262.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1263.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1264.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1265.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1266.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1267.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1268.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1269.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1270.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1271.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1272.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1273.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1274.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1275.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1276.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1277.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1278.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1279.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1280.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1281.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1282.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1283.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1284.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1285.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1286.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1287.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1288.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1289.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1290.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1291.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1292.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1293.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1294.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1295.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1296.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1297.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1298.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1299.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
*1300.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 *
1301.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1302.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1303.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1304.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1305.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1306.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1307.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1308.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1309.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1310.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1311.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1312.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1313.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1314.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1315.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1316.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1317.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1318.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1319.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1320.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1321.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1322.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1323.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1324.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1325.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1326.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1327.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1328.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1329.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1330.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1331.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1332.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1333.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1334.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1335.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1336.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1337.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1338.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1339.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1340.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1341.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1342.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1343.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	8 
1344.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1345.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1346.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1347.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1348.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1349.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1350.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1351.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1352.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1353.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1354.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1355.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1356.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1357.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1358.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1359.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1360.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1361.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1362.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1363.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1364.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1365.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1366.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1367.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1368.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1369.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1370.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1371.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1372.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1373.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1374.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1375.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	8 
1376.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1377.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1378.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1379.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1380.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1381.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1382.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1383.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1384.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1385.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1386.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1387.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	7 
1388.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1389.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1390.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1391.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1392.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1393.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1394.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1395.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1396.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1397.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1398.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1399.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
*1400.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 *
1401.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1402.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1403.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1404.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1405.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1406.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1407.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1408.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1409.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1410.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1411.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1412.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1413.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1414.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1415.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1416.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1417.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1418.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1419.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1420.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1421.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1422.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1423.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1424.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1425.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1426.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1427.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1428.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1429.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1430.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1431.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1432.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1433.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	7 
1434.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1435.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1436.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1437.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1438.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1439.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1440.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1441.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1442.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1443.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1444.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1445.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1446.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1447.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1448.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1449.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1450.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1451.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1452.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1453.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1454.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1455.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1456.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1457.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1458.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1459.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1460.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1461.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1462.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1463.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1464.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1465.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1466.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1467.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1468.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	6 
1469.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1470.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1471.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1472.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1473.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1474.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1475.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1476.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1477.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1478.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1479.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1480.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1481.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1482.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1483.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1484.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1485.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1486.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1487.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1488.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1489.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1490.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1491.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1492.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1493.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1494.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1495.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1496.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1497.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1498.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1499.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
*1500.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 *
1501.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1502.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1503.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1504.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1505.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1506.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1507.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1508.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1509.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1510.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1511.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1512.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1513.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1514.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1515.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1516.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1517.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1518.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	6 
1519.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1520.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1521.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1522.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1523.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1524.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1525.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1526.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1527.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1528.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1529.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1530.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1531.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1532.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1533.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1534.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1535.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1536.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1537.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1538.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1539.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1540.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1541.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1542.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1543.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1544.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	5 
1545.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1546.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1547.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1548.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1549.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1550.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1551.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1552.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1553.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1554.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1555.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1556.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1557.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1558.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1559.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1560.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1561.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1562.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1563.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1564.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1565.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1566.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1567.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1568.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1569.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1570.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1571.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1572.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1573.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1574.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1575.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1576.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1577.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1578.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1579.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1580.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1581.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1582.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1583.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1584.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1585.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1586.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1587.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1588.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1589.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1590.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1591.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1592.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1593.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1594.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1595.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1596.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1597.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1598.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1599.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
*1600.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 *
1601.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1602.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1603.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1604.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1605.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1606.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1607.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1608.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1609.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1610.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1611.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	5 
1612.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1613.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1614.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1615.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1616.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1617.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1618.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1619.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1620.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1621.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1622.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1623.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1624.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1625.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1626.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1627.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1628.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1629.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1630.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1631.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1632.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1633.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1634.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1635.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1636.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1637.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1638.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1639.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1640.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1641.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1642.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1643.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1644.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1645.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1646.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1647.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1648.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1649.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1650.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1651.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1652.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1653.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1654.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1655.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1656.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1657.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1658.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1659.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1660.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1661.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1662.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1663.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1664.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1665.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1666.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1667.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1668.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1669.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1670.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1671.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	4 
1672.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1673.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1674.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1675.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1676.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1677.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1678.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1679.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1680.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1681.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1682.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1683.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1684.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1685.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	4 
1686.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1687.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1688.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1689.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1690.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1691.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1692.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1693.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1694.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1695.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1696.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1697.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1698.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1699.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
*1700.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 *
1701.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1702.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1703.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1704.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1705.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1706.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1707.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1708.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1709.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1710.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1711.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1712.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1713.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1714.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1715.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1716.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1717.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1718.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1719.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1720.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1721.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1722.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1723.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1724.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1725.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1726.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1727.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	3 
1728.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1729.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1730.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1731.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1732.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1733.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1734.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1735.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1736.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1737.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1738.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1739.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1740.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1741.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1742.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1743.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1744.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1745.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1746.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1747.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1748.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1749.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1750.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1751.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1752.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1753.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1754.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1755.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1756.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1757.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1758.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1759.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1760.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1761.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1762.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1763.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1764.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1765.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1766.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1767.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1768.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1769.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1770.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1771.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1772.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1773.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1774.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1775.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1776.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1777.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1778.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1779.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1780.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1781.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1782.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1783.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1784.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1785.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1786.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1787.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1788.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1789.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1790.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1791.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1792.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1793.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1794.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1795.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1796.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1797.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1798.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1799.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
*1800.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 *
1801.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1802.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1803.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1804.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1805.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1806.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1807.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1808.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1809.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1810.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1811.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1812.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1813.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1814.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1815.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1816.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1817.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1818.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1819.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1820.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1821.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1822.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1823.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1824.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1825.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1826.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1827.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1828.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1829.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1830.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1831.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1832.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1833.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1834.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1835.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1836.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1837.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1838.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1839.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1840.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1841.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1842.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1843.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1844.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1845.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1846.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1847.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1848.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1849.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1850.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1851.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1852.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1853.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1854.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1855.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1856.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1857.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1858.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1859.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1860.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1861.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1862.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1863.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1864.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1865.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1866.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1867.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1868.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1869.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1870.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1871.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1872.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1873.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1874.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1875.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1876.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1877.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1878.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1879.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1880.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1881.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1882.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1883.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1884.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1885.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1886.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1887.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1888.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1889.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1890.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1891.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1892.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1893.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1894.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1895.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1896.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1897.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1898.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1899.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
*1900.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 *
1901.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1902.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1903.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1904.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1905.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1906.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1907.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1908.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1909.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1910.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1911.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1912.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1913.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1914.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	1 
1915.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1916.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1917.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1918.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1919.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1920.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1921.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1922.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1923.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1924.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1925.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1926.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1927.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1928.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1929.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1930.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1931.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1932.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1933.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1934.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1935.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1936.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1937.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1938.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1939.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1940.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1941.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1942.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1943.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1944.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1945.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1946.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1947.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1948.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1949.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1950.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1951.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1952.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1953.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1954.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1955.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1956.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1957.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1958.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1959.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1960.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1961.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1962.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1963.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1964.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	1 
1965.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1966.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1967.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1968.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1969.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1970.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1971.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1972.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1973.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1974.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1975.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1976.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1977.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1978.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1979.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1980.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1981.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1982.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1983.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1984.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1985.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1986.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1987.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1988.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1989.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1990.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1991.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1992.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1993.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1994.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	1 
1995.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
1996.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
1997.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
1998.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
1999.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
*2000.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 *
2001.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2002.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2003.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2004.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2005.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2006.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2007.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2008.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2009.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2010.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2011.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2012.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2013.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2014.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2015.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2016.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2328
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2059
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1950
4.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1869
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1862
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1708
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1613
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1240
10-	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1239


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4958
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4828
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3065
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2162
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1841
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1734
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1547
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1353
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (14 Feb. 2018)

*Februar 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Cav (24 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Alicia Vikander


 

3. Sara Sampaio


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Michelle Keegan


 

6. Sina Tkotsch


 

7. Margot Robbie


 


8. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

9. Beatrice Chirita


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Kaia Gerber


 

10. Irina Shayk


----------



## RockingSheep (26 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## NEF (26 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Zara Larsson	
7. Kelli Berglund	
8. Mila Kunis	
9. Megan Fox	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Walt (26 Feb. 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Februar 2018:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Lara Gut





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Yana Gercke





5. Katharina Boger





6. Katrin Heß





7. Renée Weibel





8. Diane Willems





9. Valea Scalabrino





10. Linda Marlen Runge


----------



## Walt (26 Feb. 2018)

Bei meinem Bild Nr. 10 (Linda Marlen Runge) hat sich versehentlich ein Bild von Valea Scalabrino eingeschlichen.

Ales hier für alle ein Bild von Linda Marlen Runge:






Nix für ungut!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Don Sven (27 Feb. 2018)

Feb. '18

1. Pauline Angert





2. Lena Gercke





3. Chelsea Small





4. Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Dorothee Bär





8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





9. Julia Klöckner





10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## taurus79 (28 Feb. 2018)

Hier meine Favoritenliste für Februar:

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Laura Wontorra
3. Ruth Hofmann
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Wolke Hegenbarth
6. Nele Schenker
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Jessy Wellmer
9. Anna Kraft
10. Anneke Dürkopp 

:thumbup:


----------



## ManuN (28 Feb. 2018)

Feb 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Fernanda Brandao	
6. Vivian Wulf	
7. Jennifer Knäble	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Annemarie Carpendale	
10. Ana Plasencia	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Julia Kleine


----------



## tvgirlslover (28 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018

1. Miriam Lange love2
2. Eva Imhof
3. Susanna Ohlen
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Linda Zervakis
7. Caren Miosga
8. Ronja Forcher
9. Nina Bott
10. Karen Heinrichs


----------



## pofgo (28 Feb. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10. Selena Weber


----------



## StefanKa (28 Feb. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Katrin Albsteiger 





3. Jessica Alba





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Scarlett Johansson





6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 





7. Rebecca Mir 





8. Sophie Marceau 





9. Pauline Angert 





10. Juliane Werding


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2018)

Zack, da war der Monat schon vorbei 

*Februar - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Jaimie Alexander




3. Emma Rose Roberts




4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 

6. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Julianne Alexandra Hough




9. Doreen Seidel


 

10. Natalia Dyer


----------



## Toolman (28 Feb. 2018)

Nothing has changed... 



Toolman schrieb:


> 1. Josephine Skriver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2018)

Februar 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Olivia Munn
Kate Bock
Vita Sidorkina
Lais Ribeiro


----------



## duda2 (28 Feb. 2018)

Februar

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Elisha Cuthbert




3. Lauren Cimorelli




4. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




5. Lena Meyer-Landrut




6. Nadine Menz




7. Zara Larsson


 

8.Zendaya Coleman




9. Alessia Cara




10. Alicia Vikander




10. Vanessa Mai




10. Sarah Lombardi


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Feb. 2018)

*01. Sarah Gadon*



 

*02. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*04. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*05. Eliza Bennett*



 

*06. Rachael Taylor*





*07. Angourie Rice*



 

*08. Lily James*



 

*09. Sonja Gerhardt*



 

*10. Carey Mulligan*



 

*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## Devilfish (28 Feb. 2018)

Bevor die Frist abläuft...
Februar 2018

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart




2. Demi Lovato




3. Ariana Grande




4. Selena Gomez




5. Taylor Swift




6. Miley Cyrus




7. Victoria Justice




8. Hayley Williams




9. Hailee Steinfeld




10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10. Vanessa Hudgens


 

 

​


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.02.2018 23:05*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4996 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4864 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3073 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2328 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2172 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2067 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1950 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1878 
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1870 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1869 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1734 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1730 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1613 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1552 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1353 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1246 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1245 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1240 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1237 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1131 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1097 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1048 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1033 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	985 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	985 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	951 
31.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	950 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	935 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	933 
34.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	914 
35.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
36.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
37.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	862 
38.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	860 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	854 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	846 
41.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	821 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	820 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	806 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	764 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
47.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	747 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
52.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
53.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
54.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	690 
55.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	676 
57.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	663 
58.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	661 
59.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	660 
60.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	653 
61.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	646 
62.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	645 
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	638 
64.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	636 
65.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	627 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	617 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	614 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	605 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	601 
70.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	600 
71.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	596 
72.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	591 
73.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	588 
74.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
75.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	583 
76.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	581 
77.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	570 
78.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	561 
79.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	554 
80.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
81.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	536 
82.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
83.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	530 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	521 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	520 
87.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
88.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
89.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
90.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	494 
91.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
92.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
93.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
94.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
95.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	474 
96.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
97.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	467 
99.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 460 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
102.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	442 
103.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	440 
104.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
105.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	437 
106.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
107.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	437 
108.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
109.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	430 
110.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
111.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	422 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	420 
113.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
114.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
115.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	406 
117.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
118.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	404 
119.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	403 
120.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
121.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	402 
122.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
123.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	401 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	398 
125.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
126.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
127.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	393 
128.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
129.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
130.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	386 
131.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
132.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
133.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	385 
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	385 
135.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
136.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	363 
137.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	362 
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
139.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
140.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	356 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	356 
142.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	350 
143.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	349 
144.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
145.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	338 
146.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
147.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
148.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
149.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	329 
150.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
151.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
152.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
153.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
154.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	324 
155.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	321 
156.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
157.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	318 
158.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
159.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	316 
160.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	316 
161.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	303 
163.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	303 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	302 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	299 
166.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
167.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
168.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	297 
169.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
170.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	292 
171.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
172.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	287 
174.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
175.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	286 
176.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
177.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	285 
178.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	284 
179.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	283 
180.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	279 
181.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
182.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
183.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
184.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	273 
186.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	272 
187.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
188.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
189.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	269 
190.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
191.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
192.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
193.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
194.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	267 
195.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
196.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	267 
197.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	266 
198.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
199.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	266 
*200.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 *
201.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
202.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	255 
203.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	254 
204.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
205.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
206.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
207.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	247 
208.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
209.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	243 
210.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	239 
211.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
212.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	239 
213.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
214.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	236 
215.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	235 
216.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
217.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
218.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
219.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	228 
220.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
221.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	222 
222.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	222 
223.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
224.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	221 
225.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
226.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
227.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	217 
228.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
229.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
230.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
231.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
232.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
233.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
234.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	213 
235.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	213 
236.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
237.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
238.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
239.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	211 
240.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
241.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	209 
242.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	209 
243.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
244.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	208 
245.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
246.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
247.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
248.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	205 
249.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
250.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
251.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	202 
252.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	202 
253.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
255.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
256.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	189 
257.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
260.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
261.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
262.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
263.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
264.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
265.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
266.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	181 
267.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	180 
268.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
269.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
270.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
271.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
272.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
273.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
274.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
275.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
276.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
277.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
278.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	175 
279.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
280.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	174 
281.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
282.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
283.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
284.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
285.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	172 
286.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	172 
287.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
288.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
289.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
290.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	167 
291.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
292.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
293.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
294.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	165 
295.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	165 
296.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
297.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
298.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
299.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
*300.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	161 *
301.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
302.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	160 
303.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	160 
304.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
305.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
306.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	159 
307.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
308.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	156 
309.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
310.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	155 
311.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
312.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	154 
313.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
314.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	153 
315.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
316.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
317.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
318.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
319.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
320.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
321.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	147 
322.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
323.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
324.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	145 
325.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
326.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
327.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
328.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	143 
329.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
330.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	142 
331.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	140 
332.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
333.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
334.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	140 
335.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
336.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
337.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
338.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
339.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
340.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
341.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
342.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
343.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
344.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	133 
345.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
346.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
347.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	131 
348.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	131 
349.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
350.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	130 
351.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
352.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
353.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
354.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
355.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
356.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
357.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
358.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	127 
359.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
360.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
361.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	124 
362.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
363.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	123 
364.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	123 
365.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
366.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	123 
367.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
368.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	122 
369.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
370.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
371.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
372.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
373.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
374.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
375.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
376.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	117 
377.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
378.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	116 
379.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
380.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
381.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	114 
382.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
383.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
384.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
385.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
386.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
387.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
388.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
389.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	112 
390.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	111 
391.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
392.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
393.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
394.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
395.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
396.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
397.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	107 
398.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
399.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	106 
*400.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	105 *
401.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
402.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
403.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
404.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
405.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
406.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
407.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
408.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	103 
409.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
410.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
411.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	103 
412.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
413.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
414.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
415.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
416.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
417.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	99 
418.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
419.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
420.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	98 
421.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	97 
422.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	96 
423.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
424.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	95 
425.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
426.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
427.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	95 
428.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
429.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
430.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
431.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
432.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	93 
433.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
434.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
435.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
436.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
437.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
438.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
439.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
440.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
441.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
442.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
443.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	88 
444.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	87 
445.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	87 
446.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
447.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
448.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
449.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
450.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
451.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
452.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
453.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
454.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
455.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
456.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
457.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
458.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	84 
459.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
460.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
461.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	83 
462.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
463.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
464.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	82 
465.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
466.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	82 
467.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	81 
468.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
469.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
470.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
471.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
472.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
473.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
474.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
475.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	79 
476.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
477.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
478.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
479.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
480.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
481.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	77 
482.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
483.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	76 
484.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
485.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
486.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
487.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
488.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
489.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
490.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
491.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	73 
492.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	73 
493.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
494.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	73 
495.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
496.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
497.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
498.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
499.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
*500.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 *
501.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
502.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
503.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
504.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
505.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
506.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
507.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	68 
508.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
509.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
510.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
511.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
512.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	66 
513.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
514.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
515.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
516.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
517.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
518.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
519.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
520.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
521.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
522.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
523.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
524.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
525.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
526.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
527.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
528.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
529.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
530.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
531.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
532.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
533.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
534.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
535.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
536.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	60 
537.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
538.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
539.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
540.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
541.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	59 
542.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
543.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
544.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
545.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
546.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
547.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
548.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
549.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
550.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
551.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
552.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	57 
553.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
554.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
555.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
556.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
557.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
558.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
559.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
560.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
561.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	55 
562.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
563.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	55 
564.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	55 
565.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	55 
566.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
567.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
568.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
569.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
570.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
571.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
572.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	53 
573.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
574.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
575.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
576.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
577.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
578.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
579.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
580.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
581.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
582.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	52 
583.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
584.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	52 
585.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
586.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
587.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
588.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
589.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
590.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
591.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	50 
592.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
593.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	50 
594.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
595.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
596.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
597.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
598.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	49 
599.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
*600.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 *
601.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
602.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
603.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
604.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
605.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
606.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	48 
607.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
608.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
609.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
610.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
611.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
612.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
613.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
614.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
615.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
616.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
617.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
618.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	45 
619.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
620.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	45 
621.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
622.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
623.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
624.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
625.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
626.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
627.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	44 
628.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
629.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
630.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
631.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
632.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
633.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
634.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
635.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
636.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
637.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
638.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	43 
639.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	43 
640.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
641.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
642.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	42 
643.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	42 
644.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
645.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
646.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
647.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
648.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
649.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
650.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
651.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
652.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	40 
653.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
654.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
655.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
656.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
657.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	40 
658.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
659.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
660.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
661.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
662.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
663.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
664.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	39 
665.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
666.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	38 
667.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	38 
668.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
669.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
670.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
671.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
672.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
673.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
674.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
675.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
676.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
677.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
678.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
679.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
680.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
681.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
682.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
683.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
684.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
685.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
686.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
687.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
688.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	36 
689.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
690.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
691.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
692.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
693.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
694.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
695.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
696.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
697.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
698.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
699.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
*700.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 *
701.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	35 
702.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
703.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
704.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
705.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
706.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
707.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
708.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
709.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
710.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
711.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
712.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	34 
713.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
714.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
715.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
716.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
717.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
718.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
719.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
720.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
721.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
722.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
723.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
724.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
725.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
726.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
727.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
728.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
729.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
730.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
731.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
732.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
733.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
734.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
735.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
736.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
737.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
738.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
739.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
740.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
741.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
742.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
743.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
744.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
745.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	30 
746.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
747.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
748.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
749.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
750.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
751.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
752.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	29 
753.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
754.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	29 
755.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
756.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
757.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
758.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
759.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
760.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
761.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
762.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
763.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
764.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
765.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
766.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
767.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
768.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
769.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
770.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
771.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
772.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
773.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
774.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
775.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
776.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
777.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	27 
778.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
779.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
780.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
781.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
782.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	27 
783.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
784.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
785.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
786.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
787.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
788.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
789.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
790.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
791.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
792.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
793.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	26 
794.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
795.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
796.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
797.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
798.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
799.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
*800.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 *
801.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
802.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
803.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	25 
804.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
805.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	25 
806.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
807.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
808.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
809.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
810.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
811.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
812.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
813.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
814.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
815.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
816.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
817.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
818.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
819.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
820.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	24 
821.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
822.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	24 
823.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
824.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
825.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
826.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
827.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
828.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
829.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	24 
830.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
831.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
832.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
833.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
834.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
835.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
836.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
837.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
838.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
839.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
840.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
841.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
842.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
843.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
844.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
845.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
846.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
847.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
848.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
849.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
850.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	22 
851.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
852.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	22 
853.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
854.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
855.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
856.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
857.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
858.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
859.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
860.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
861.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
862.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
863.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	21 
864.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
865.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
866.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
867.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
868.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
869.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
870.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
871.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
872.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
873.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
874.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
875.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
876.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
877.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
878.	Mary Body (Maria Hering),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	21 
879.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
880.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
881.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
882.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
883.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
884.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
885.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
886.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
887.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
888.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
889.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
890.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
891.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
892.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
893.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
894.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
895.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
896.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
897.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
898.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
899.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
*900.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 *
901.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
902.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
903.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
904.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
905.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
906.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	19 
907.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
908.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
909.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
910.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
911.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
912.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
913.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
914.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
915.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
916.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
917.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
918.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
919.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
920.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
921.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
922.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
923.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
924.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
925.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
926.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
927.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
928.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	18 
929.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
930.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
931.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	18 
932.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
933.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
934.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
935.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
936.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
937.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
938.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
939.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
940.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
941.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
942.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
943.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
944.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
945.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
946.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
947.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
948.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
949.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
950.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
951.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
952.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
953.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
954.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
955.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
956.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
957.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
958.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
959.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
960.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
961.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
962.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
963.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
964.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
965.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
966.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
967.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
968.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
969.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
970.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
971.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
972.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
973.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
974.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
975.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
976.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
977.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
978.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
979.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
980.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
981.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
982.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
983.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
984.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
985.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
986.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
987.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
988.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
989.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
990.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
991.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
992.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
993.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
994.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
995.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
996.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
997.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
998.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
999.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
*1000.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 *
1001.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1002.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1003.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1004.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1005.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1006.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1007.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1008.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1009.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1010.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1011.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1012.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1013.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1014.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1015.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1016.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1017.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1018.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1019.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1020.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1021.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1022.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1023.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1024.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1025.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1026.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1027.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1028.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1029.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1030.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1031.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1032.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1033.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1034.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1035.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1036.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1037.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	14 
1038.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1039.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1040.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1041.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1042.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1043.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1044.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1045.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1046.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1047.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1048.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1049.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1050.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1051.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1052.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	13 
1053.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1054.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1055.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1056.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1057.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1058.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1059.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1060.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1061.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1062.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1063.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1064.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1065.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1066.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1067.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1068.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1069.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1070.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1071.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1072.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1073.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	13 
1074.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1075.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1076.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1077.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1078.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1079.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1080.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1081.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1082.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1083.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1084.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1085.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1086.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1087.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1088.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1089.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1090.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1091.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1092.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1093.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1094.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1095.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1096.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1097.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1098.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1099.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
*1100.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 *
1101.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1102.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1103.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1104.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1105.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1106.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1107.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1108.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	12 
1109.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1110.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1111.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1112.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1113.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1114.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1115.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1116.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1117.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1118.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1119.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1120.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1121.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1122.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1123.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1124.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1125.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1126.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1127.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1128.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1129.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1130.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1131.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1132.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1133.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1134.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1135.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1136.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1137.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1138.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1139.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1140.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1141.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1142.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1143.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1144.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1145.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1146.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1147.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1148.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1149.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1150.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	11 
1151.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1152.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1153.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1154.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1155.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1156.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1157.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1158.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1159.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1160.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1161.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1162.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1163.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1164.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1165.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1166.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1167.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1168.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1169.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1170.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1171.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1172.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1173.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1174.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1175.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1176.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1177.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1178.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1179.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1180.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	10 
1181.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1182.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1183.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1184.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1185.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1186.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1187.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1188.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1189.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1190.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1191.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1192.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1193.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1194.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1195.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1196.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1197.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1198.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1199.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
*1200.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 *
1201.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1202.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1203.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1204.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1205.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1206.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1207.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1208.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1209.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1210.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1211.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1212.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1213.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1214.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1215.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1216.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1217.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1218.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1219.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1220.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1221.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1222.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1223.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1224.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1225.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1226.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1227.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1228.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1229.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1230.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1231.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1232.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1233.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1234.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1235.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1236.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1237.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1238.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	9 
1239.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1240.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1241.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1242.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1243.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1244.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1245.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1246.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1247.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1248.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1249.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1250.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1251.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1252.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1253.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1254.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1255.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1256.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1257.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1258.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1259.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1260.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1261.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1262.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1263.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1264.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1265.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1266.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1267.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1268.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1269.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1270.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1271.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1272.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1273.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1274.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1275.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1276.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1277.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1278.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1279.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1280.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1281.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1282.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1283.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1284.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1285.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1286.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1287.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1288.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1289.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1290.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1291.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1292.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1293.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1294.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1295.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1296.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1297.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1298.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1299.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
*1300.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 *
1301.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1302.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1303.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1304.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1305.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1306.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1307.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1308.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1309.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1310.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1311.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1312.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1313.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1314.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1315.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1316.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1317.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1318.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1319.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1320.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1321.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1322.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1323.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1324.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1325.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1326.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1327.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1328.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1329.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1330.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1331.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1332.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1333.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1334.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1335.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1336.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1337.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1338.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1339.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1340.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1341.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1342.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1343.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1344.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1345.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1346.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1347.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1348.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1349.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1350.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1351.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1352.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1353.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1354.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1355.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1356.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1357.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1358.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1359.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1360.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1361.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1362.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1363.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1364.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1365.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1366.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1367.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1368.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1369.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1370.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1371.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1372.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1373.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1374.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1375.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1376.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1377.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1378.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1379.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	8 
1380.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1381.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1382.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1383.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1384.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1385.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1386.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1387.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1388.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1389.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1390.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1391.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1392.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1393.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1394.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1395.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1396.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1397.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1398.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1399.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
*1400.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 *
1401.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1402.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1403.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1404.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1405.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1406.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1407.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1408.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1409.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1410.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1411.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1412.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1413.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1414.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1415.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1416.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1417.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1418.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1419.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1420.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1421.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1422.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1423.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1424.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1425.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1426.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1427.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1428.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1429.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1430.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1431.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1432.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1433.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1434.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1435.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1436.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1437.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	7 
1438.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1439.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1440.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1441.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1442.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1443.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1444.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1445.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1446.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1447.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1448.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1449.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1450.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1451.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1452.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1453.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1454.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1455.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1456.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1457.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1458.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1459.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1460.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1461.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1462.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1463.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1464.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1465.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1466.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1467.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1468.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1469.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1470.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1471.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1472.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	6 
1473.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1474.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1475.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1476.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1477.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1478.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1479.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1480.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1481.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1482.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1483.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1484.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1485.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1486.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1487.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1488.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1489.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1490.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1491.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1492.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1493.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1494.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1495.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1496.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1497.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1498.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1499.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
*1500.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 *
1501.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1502.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1503.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1504.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1505.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1506.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1507.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1508.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1509.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1510.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1511.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1512.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1513.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1514.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1515.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1516.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1517.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1518.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1519.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1520.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1521.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1522.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1523.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1524.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1525.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1526.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1527.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1528.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1529.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1530.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1531.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1532.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1533.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1534.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1535.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1536.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1537.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1538.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1539.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1540.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1541.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1542.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1543.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1544.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1545.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1546.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1547.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	5 
1548.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1549.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1550.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1551.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1552.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1553.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1554.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1555.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1556.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1557.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1558.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1559.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1560.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1561.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1562.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1563.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1564.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1565.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1566.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1567.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1568.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1569.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1570.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1571.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1572.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1573.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1574.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1575.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1576.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1577.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1578.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1579.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1580.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1581.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1582.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1583.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1584.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1585.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1586.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1587.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1588.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1589.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1590.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1591.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1592.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1593.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1594.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1595.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1596.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1597.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1598.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1599.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
*1600.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 *
1601.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1602.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1603.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1604.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1605.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1606.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1607.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1608.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1609.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1610.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1611.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1612.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1613.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1614.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	5 
1615.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1616.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1617.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1618.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1619.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1620.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1621.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1622.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1623.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1624.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1625.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1626.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1627.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1628.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1629.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1630.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1631.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1632.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1633.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1634.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1635.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1636.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1637.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1638.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1639.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1640.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1641.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1642.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1643.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1644.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1645.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1646.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1647.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1648.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1649.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1650.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1651.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1652.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1653.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1654.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1655.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1656.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1657.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1658.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1659.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1660.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1661.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1662.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1663.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1664.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1665.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1666.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1667.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1668.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1669.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1670.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1671.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1672.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1673.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1674.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1675.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1676.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1677.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1678.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1679.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1680.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1681.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1682.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1683.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1684.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1685.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1686.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1687.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1688.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1689.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	4 
1690.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1691.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1692.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1693.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1694.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1695.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1696.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1697.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1698.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1699.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
*1700.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 *
1701.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1702.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1703.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1704.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1705.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1706.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1707.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1708.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1709.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1710.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1711.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1712.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1713.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1714.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1715.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1716.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1717.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1718.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1719.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1720.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1721.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1722.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1723.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1724.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1725.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1726.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1727.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1728.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1729.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1730.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1731.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1732.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1733.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1734.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1735.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1736.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1737.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1738.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1739.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1740.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1741.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1742.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1743.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1744.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1745.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1746.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1747.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1748.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1749.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1750.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1751.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1752.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1753.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1754.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1755.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1756.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1757.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1758.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1759.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1760.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1761.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1762.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1763.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1764.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1765.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1766.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1767.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1768.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1769.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1770.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1771.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1772.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1773.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1774.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1775.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1776.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1777.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1778.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1779.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1780.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1781.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1782.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1783.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1784.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1785.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1786.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1787.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1788.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1789.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1790.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1791.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1792.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1793.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1794.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1795.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1796.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1797.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1798.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1799.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
*1800.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 *
1801.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1802.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1803.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1804.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1805.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1806.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1807.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1808.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1809.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1810.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1811.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1812.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1813.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1814.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1815.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1816.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1817.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1818.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1819.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1820.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1821.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1822.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1823.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1824.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1825.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1826.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1827.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1828.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	2 
1829.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1830.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1831.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1832.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1833.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1834.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1835.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1836.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1837.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1838.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1839.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1840.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1841.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1842.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1843.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1844.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1845.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1846.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1847.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1848.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1849.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1850.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1851.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1852.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1853.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1854.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1855.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1856.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1857.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1858.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1859.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1860.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1861.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1862.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1863.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1864.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1865.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1866.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1867.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1868.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1869.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1870.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1871.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1872.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1873.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1874.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1875.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1876.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1877.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1878.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1879.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1880.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1881.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1882.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1883.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1884.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1885.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1886.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1887.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1888.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1889.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1890.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1891.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1892.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1893.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1894.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1895.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1896.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1897.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1898.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1899.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
*1900.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 *
1901.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1902.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1903.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1904.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1905.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1906.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1907.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1908.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1909.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1910.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1911.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1912.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1913.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1914.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1915.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1916.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1917.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1918.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1919.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1920.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1921.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1922.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1923.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1924.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1925.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1926.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1927.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1928.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1929.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1930.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1931.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1932.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1933.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1934.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1935.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1936.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1937.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1938.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1939.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1940.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1941.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1942.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1943.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1944.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1945.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1946.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1947.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1948.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1949.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1950.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1951.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1952.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1953.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1954.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1955.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1956.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1957.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1958.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1959.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1960.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1961.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1962.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1963.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1964.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1965.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1966.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1967.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1968.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1969.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1970.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1971.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1972.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1973.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1974.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1975.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1976.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1977.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1978.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1979.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1980.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1981.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1982.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1983.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1984.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1985.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1986.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1987.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1988.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1989.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1990.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1991.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1992.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1993.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1994.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1995.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1996.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1997.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1998.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	1 
1999.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
*2000.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 *
2001.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2002.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2003.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2004.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2005.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2006.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2007.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2008.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2009.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2010.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2011.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2012.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2013.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2014.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2015.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2016.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2017.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2018.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2019.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2020.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2328
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2067
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1950
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1878
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1869
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1730
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1613
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1246
10-	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1245


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	4996
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4864
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3073
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2172
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1870
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1734
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1552
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1353
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2018)

Für März
1. Olivia Wilde



2. Jennifer Lawrence



3. Gemma Arterton



4. Lily James



5. Diane Kruger



6. Natalie Portman



7. Kate Upton



8. Barbara Palvin



9. Reese Witherspoon



10. Angelina Jolie



10. Emily Ratajkowski



10. Halle Berry


​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2018)

Einmal für Hehnii 

*1. Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger love2​


----------



## Afefan (1 März 2018)

1. Eva Imhof
2. Julia Görges
3. Laura Dahlmeier
4. Dorothea Wierer
5. Emma Watson
6. Sasha Banks
7. Natalie Portman
8. Susanne Tockan
9. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Alina Merkau
10. Maren Hammerschmidt


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2018)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Camila Cabello
04. Melina Sophie
05. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
06. Charissa Littlejohn
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Jaimie Alexander
09. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## RoadDog (2 März 2018)

März 2018

1. Melissa Benoist love2 
2. Lily Collins
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Victoria Justice
5. Naomi Scott
6. Taylor Swift
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Camila Cabello
10. Willa Holland


----------



## Lenco666 (2 März 2018)

März 2018 Voting:

1) Lauren Cohan
2) Britney Spears
3) Kristen Stewart
4) Alicia Witt
5) Julianne Moore
6) Gwen Stefani
7) Yvonne Strahovski
8) Arzu Bazman
9) Sophie Turner
10) Kate Winslet


----------



## Quick Nick (3 März 2018)

März Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jennifer Lawrence
04. Laura Papendick
05. Magdalena Voigt
06. Veronika Klimovits
07. Alina Merkau
08. Jana Azizi
09. Selena Gomez
10. Sanam Afrashteh
10. Mila Kunis
10. Anja Nejarri


----------



## benedikt (3 März 2018)

Mein März Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Gintare Sudziute
05. Celine Bethmann
06. Vanessa Fuchs
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Kendall Jenner
09. Hailey Baldwin
10. Iris Kavka
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## tino2003 (4 März 2018)

März 2018

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (4 März 2018)

*März 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 




*4. Natalie Dormer 5. Daisy Ridley 6. Emilia Clarke*




 

 




*7. Olivia Munn 8. Katheryn Winnick 9. Jenna Dewan*




 

 




*10.
Lea Michele - Margot Robbie - Priyanka Chopra*




 

 

​


----------



## Emil Müller (5 März 2018)

März 2018

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Laura Dünnwald
3 Kristina Sterz
4 Bella Lesnik
5 Jule Gölsdorf
6 Stephanie Meißner
7 Verena Püschel
8 Susanne Langhans
9 Jessica Ginkel
10 Annika Zimmermann
10 Birgit Klaus
10 Yve Fehring


----------



## maggi77 (6 März 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Cathy Lugner
6. Maria Hering
7. Olivia Buckland
8. Kara del Toro
9. Kattia Vides
10.Adrianne Curry


----------



## tort3 (6 März 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
3. Hailee Steinfeld
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Angelina Heger
7. Janina Uhse 
8. Stefanie Giesinger
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Sila Sahin


----------



## hsvmann (6 März 2018)

*03 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Walt (7 März 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im März 2018:

1. Yana Gercke und Lena Gercke









3. Lara Gut






4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Katharina Boger





6. Katrin Heß






7. Renée Weibel






8. Diane Willems





9. Valea Scalabrino






10. Linda Marlen Runge





__________________


----------



## Ryan Atwood (9 März 2018)

März 2018 Voting

01.) Veronika Klimovits 
02.) Lena Gercke 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Marlene Lufen 
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Angela Finger-Erben 
07.) Susanna Ohlen 
08.) Beatrice Egli 
09.) Jennifer Lawrence 
10.) Katy Perry 
10.) Lindsey Vonn 
10.) Helene Fischer


----------



## kamy (12 März 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Elena Bruhn	
6.	Rebecca Mir	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Anakin (15 März 2018)

_März 2018 Voting:_

#01: Veronika Klimovits 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Anissa Kate 
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Alina Merkau 
#06: Susanna Ohlen 
#07: Angelique Kerber 
#08: Angela Finger-Erben 
#09: Lena Meyer Landrut 
#10: Georgia Jones 
#10: Marlene Lufen 
#10: Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## ch2004 (15 März 2018)

*März 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Susannne Langhans
6. Sandra Maria Gronewald
7. Romy Hiller
8. Jessica Speth
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## gaertner23 (16 März 2018)

hier mein März-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Eva Mähl
5.) Susanne Tockan
6.) Marisa Burger
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Bella Lesnik
9.) Alina Merkau
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Ralf1972 (18 März 2018)

März 2018

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Aline Abboud
3.	Meghan Markle
4.	Pinar Tanrikolu
5.	Linda Zervakis
6.	Anna Kournikova
7.	Frauke Ludowig
8.	Bettina Zimmermann
9.	Aylin Tezel
10.	Mareile Höppner


----------



## congo64 (18 März 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (18 März 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 18.03.2018 20:25*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5044 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4912 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3108 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2328 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2184 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2104 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1976 
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1881 
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1880 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1875 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1743 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1730 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1641 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1557 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1363 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1253 
20.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1251 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1247 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1241 
23.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1240 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1131 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1098 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1055 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	986 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	985 
30.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	957 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	956 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	935 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	934 
34.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	914 
35.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	891 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	879 
37.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
38.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	863 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	856 
41.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	831 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	820 
44.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	810 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	772 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	754 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
52.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
53.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	700 
54.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	685 
56.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
57.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	677 
58.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	672 
59.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	669 
60.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	661 
61.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	660 
62.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	653 
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	648 
64.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	646 
65.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	633 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	624 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	617 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	611 
69.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	607 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	604 
71.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	600 
72.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	591 
73.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	590 
74.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	588 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
76.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
77.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	571 
78.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	567 
79.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	560 
80.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
81.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	543 
82.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
83.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	530 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	524 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	524 
87.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
88.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
89.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
90.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	498 
91.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
92.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	484 
93.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
94.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	481 
95.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
96.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
97.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	467 
99.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 460 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
102.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	445 
103.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	444 
104.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	442 
105.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
106.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	438 
107.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	437 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
109.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
110.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
111.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	422 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	420 
113.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
114.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	410 
116.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
117.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	407 
118.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	404 
119.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
120.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	404 
121.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
122.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	402 
123.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
124.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	401 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	399 
126.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
127.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	394 
128.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
129.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
130.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	387 
132.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
133.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	385 
135.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	373 
136.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
137.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	367 
138.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	365 
139.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
140.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	359 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	358 
142.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
143.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	353 
144.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	339 
145.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	338 
147.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	333 
148.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
149.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
150.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
151.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
152.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
153.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
154.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
155.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	324 
156.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
157.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	320 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	318 
159.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
160.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	316 
161.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	311 
162.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
163.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	305 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	303 
165.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	303 
166.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	303 
167.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	303 
168.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
169.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
170.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
171.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	293 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	290 
173.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
174.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
175.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
176.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
177.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
178. Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	285 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	284 
180.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	283 
181.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
182.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
183.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	276 
184.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
185.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
186.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	272 
187.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
188.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
189.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	270 
190.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	269 
191.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
192.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
193.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
194.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
195.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	267 
196.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
197.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	266 
198.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
199.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	266 
*200.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 *
201.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	259 
202.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	258 
203.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
204.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
205.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
206.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
207.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	247 
208.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
209.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	243 
210.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	243 
211.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	240 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	239 
213.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
214.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	236 
215.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	236 
216.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	232 
217.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
218.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	231 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
220.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
221.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
222.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	223 
223.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
224.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	222 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	221 
226.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
227.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
228.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	217 
229.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
230.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
231.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
232.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
233.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
234.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
235.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
236.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	213 
237.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
238.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	212 
239.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	212 
240.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
241.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
242.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	211 
243.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	211 
244.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	210 
245.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
246.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
247.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	208 
248.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
249.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
250.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
251.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
252.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
253.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
255.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
256.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
257.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	188 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
260.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
261.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
262.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	184 
263.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
264.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
265.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
266.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	181 
268.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	180 
269.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
270.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
271.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
272.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
273.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
274.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
275.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
276.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
277.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	176 
278.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
279.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
280.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	174 
281.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	174 
282.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
283.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
284.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
285.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
286.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	172 
287.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	172 
288.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	171 
289.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
290.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
291.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
292.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	167 
293.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
294.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
295.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
296.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	166 
297.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	166 
298.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	165 
*300.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 *
301.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	162 
302.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
303.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
304.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
305.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	160 
306.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
307.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
308.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
309.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
310.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	155 
311.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	155 
312.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
313.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
314.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	153 
315.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	151 
316.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
317.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
318.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
319.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
320.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	149 
321.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
322.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
323.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	148 
324.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	148 
325.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
326.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
327.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
328.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	144 
329.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
330.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
331.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
332.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
333.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
334.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	140 
335.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	139 
336.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	138 
337.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
338.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
339.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
340.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
341.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
342.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
343.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
344.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
345.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	137 
346.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
347.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
348.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
349.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	132 
350.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	131 
351.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
352.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	130 
353.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
354.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
355.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
356.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
357.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
358.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
359.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
360.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	127 
361.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
362.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
363.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
364.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	124 
365.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
366.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
367.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	123 
368.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	122 
369.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	121 
370.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
371.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	120 
372.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
373.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
374.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
375.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
376.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	118 
377.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
378.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
379.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
380.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
381.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
382.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
383.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
384.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	113 
385.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
386.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
387.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
388.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
389.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
390.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
391.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	112 
392.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
393.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	110 
394.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
395.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
396.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	108 
397.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
398.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	108 
399.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
*400.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 *
401.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
402.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	106 
403.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	105 
404.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
405.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
406.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
407.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
408.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
409.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
410.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
411.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
412.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
413.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
414.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
415.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
416.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
417.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	100 
418.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	100 
419.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
420.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
421.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
422.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
423.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	98 
424.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	97 
425.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
426.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	95 
427.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
428.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
429.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
430.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	95 
431.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
432.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
433.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
434.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
435.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
436.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
437.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
438.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
439.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
440.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
441.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
442.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
443.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
444.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	88 
445.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	87 
446.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	87 
447.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
448.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
449.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
450.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
451.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
452.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
453.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
454.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
455.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
456.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
457.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
458.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
459.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
460.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
461.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
462.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
463.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
464.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
465.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
466.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	82 
467.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
468.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	82 
469.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
470.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
471.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
472.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
473.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
474.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
475.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
476.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	79 
477.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
478.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	78 
479.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
480.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
481.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
482.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
483.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	76 
484.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
485.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	76 
486.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
487.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
488.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
489.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
490.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
491.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
492.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
493.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	73 
494.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
495.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
496.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
497.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	71 
498.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
499.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
*500.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 *
501.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
502.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
503.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
504.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
505.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
506.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
507.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
508.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
509.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
510.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
511.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
512.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	67 
513.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
514.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
515.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
516.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
517.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
518.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
519.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
520.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
521.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
522.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
523.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
524.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
525.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
526.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
527.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
528.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
529.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
530.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
531.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
532.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
533.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
534.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	61 
535.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
536.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
537.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
538.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	60 
539.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
540.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
541.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
542.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
543.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
544.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
545.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
546.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
547.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
548.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
549.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
550.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
551.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
552.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
553.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
554.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
555.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
556.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
557.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
558.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	56 
559.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
560.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
561.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	56 
562.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
563.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
564.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
565.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	55 
566.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
567.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	55 
568.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	55 
569.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
570.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
571.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
572.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
573.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
574.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
575.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
576.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	53 
577.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
578.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
579.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
580.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
581.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
582.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
583.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	52 
584.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
585.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
586.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
587.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
588.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
589.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
590.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
591.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
592.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 
593.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
594.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	50 
595.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	50 
596.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
597.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	50 
598.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
599.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	50 
*600.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 *
601.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
602.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
603.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	49 
604.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
605.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
606.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
607.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
608.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
609.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	48 
610.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
611.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
612.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
613.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
614.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
615.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	47 
616.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
617.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
618.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
619.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
620.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
621.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
622.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
623.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
624.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
625.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
626.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
627.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
628.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
629.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
630.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
631.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
632.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
633.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
634.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
635.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
636.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
637.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
638.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
639.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
640.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
641.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
642.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	43 
643.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	43 
644.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
645.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
646.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	43 
647.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
648.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
649.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
650.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
651.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
652.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
653.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
654.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
655.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	40 
656.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
657.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
658.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
659.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
660.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	40 
661.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
662.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
663.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
664.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
665.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
666.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
667.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
668.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
669.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	38 
670.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	38 
671.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
672.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
673.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
674.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
675.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
676.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
677.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
678.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
679.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
680.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
681.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
682.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
683.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
684.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
685.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
686.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
687.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
688.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
689.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
690.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
691.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
692.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
693.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
694.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
695.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
696.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
697.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
698.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
699.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
*700.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 *
701.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
702.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
703.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
704.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
705.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
706.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	34 
707.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
708.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
709.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
710.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
711.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
712.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
713.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
714.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
715.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
716.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
717.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
718.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
719.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
720.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
721.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
722.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
723.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
724.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
725.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
726.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
727.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
728.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
729.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
730.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
731.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
732.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
733.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
734.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
735.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
736.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
737.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
738.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
739.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
740.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	30 
741.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
742.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
743.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
744.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
745.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
746.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
747.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
748.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
749.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	30 
750.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
751.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
752.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
753.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
754.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
755.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
756.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	29 
757.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
758.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	29 
759.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
760.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
761.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
762.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
763.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
764.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
765.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
766.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
767.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
768.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
769.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	29 
770.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
771.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
772.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
773.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
774.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	28 
775.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
776.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
777.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
778.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
779.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
780.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
781.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
782.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
783.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
784.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
785.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
786.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
787.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
788.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
789.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	27 
790.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
791.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
792.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
793.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
794.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
795.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
796.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
797.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
798.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
799.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	26 
*800.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 *
801.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
802.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
803.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
804.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
805.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
806.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
807.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
808.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
809.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
810.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	25 
811.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
812.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
813.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
814.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
815.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
816.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
817.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
818.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
819.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
820.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
821.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
822.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
823.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
824.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
825.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
826.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
827.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
828.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
829.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
830.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
831.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
832.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
833.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
834.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
835.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
836.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
837.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
838.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
839.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
840.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
841.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
842.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
843.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
844.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
845.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
846.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
847.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
848.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
849.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
850.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
851.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
852.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
853.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	22 
854.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
855.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	22 
856.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
857.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
858.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
859.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
860.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
861.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
862.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
863.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
864.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
865.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
866.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	21 
867.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
868.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
869.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
870.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
871.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
872.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
873.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
874.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
875.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
876.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
877.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
878.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
879.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	21 
880.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
881.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
882.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
883.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
884.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
885.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
886.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
887.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
888.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
889.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
890.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
891.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
892.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
893.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
894.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
895.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
896.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
897.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
898.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
899.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	20 
*900.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 *
901.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
902.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
903.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
904.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
905.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
906.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
907.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
908.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
909.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
910.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	19 
911.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
912.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
913.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
914.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
915.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
916.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
917.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
918.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
919.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
920.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
921.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
922.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
923.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
924.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
925.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
926.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
927.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
928.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
929.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
930.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
931.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	18 
932.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
933.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
934.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
935.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
936.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
937.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
938.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
939.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
940.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
941.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
942.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
943.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
944.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
945.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
946.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
947.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
948.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
949.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
950.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
951.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
952.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
953.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
954.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
955.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
956.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
957.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
958.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
959.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
960.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
961.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
962.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
963.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
964.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
965.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
966.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
967.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
968.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
969.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
970.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
971.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
972.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
973.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
974.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
975.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
976.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
977.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
978.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
979.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
980.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
981.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
982.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
983.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
984.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
985.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
986.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
987.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
988.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
989.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
990.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
991.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
992.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
993.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
994.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
995.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
996.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
997.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
998.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
999.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
*1000.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 *
1001.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1002.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1003.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1004.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	15 
1005.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1006.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1007.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1008.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1009.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1010.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1011.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1012.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1013.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1014.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1015.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1016.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1017.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1018.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1019.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1020.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1021.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1022.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1023.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1024.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1025.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1026.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1027.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1028.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1029.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1030.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1031.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1032.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1033.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1034.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1035.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1036.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1037.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1038.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1039.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1040.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1041.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1042.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1043.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1044.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1045.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1046.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1047.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1048.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1049.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1050.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1051.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1052.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1053.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1054.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1055.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1056.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1057.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1058.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1059.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1060.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1061.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1062.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1063.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1064.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1065.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1066.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1067.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1068.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1069.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1070.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1071.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1072.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1073.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1074.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1075.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1076.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1077.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1078.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1079.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1080.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1081.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1082.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1083.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1084.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1085.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1086.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1087.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1088.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1089.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1090.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1091.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	12 
1092.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1093.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1094.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1095.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1096.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1097.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1098.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1099.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
*1100.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 *
1101.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1102.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1103.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1104.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1105.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1106.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1107.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1108.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1109.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1110.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	12 
1111.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1112.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1113.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1114.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1115.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1116.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1117.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1118.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1119.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1120.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1121.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1122.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1123.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1124.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1125.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1126.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1127.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	11 
1128.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1129.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1130.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1131.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1132.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1133.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1134.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1135.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1136.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1137.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1138.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1139.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1140.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1141.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1142.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1143.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1144.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1145.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1146.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1147.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1148.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1149.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1150.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1151.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1152.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1153.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	11 
1154.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1155.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1156.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1157.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1158.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1159.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1160.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1161.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1162.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1163.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1164.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1165.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1166.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1167.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1168.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1169.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1170.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1171.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1172.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1173.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1174.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1175.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1176.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1177.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1178.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1179.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1180.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1181.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1182.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1183.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1184.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1185.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1186.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1187.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1188.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1189.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1190.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1191.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1192.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1193.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1194.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1195.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1196.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1197.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1198.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1199.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
*1200.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 *
1201.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1202.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1203.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1204.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1205.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1206.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1207.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1208.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1209.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1210.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1211.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1212.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1213.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1214.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1215.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1216.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1217.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1218.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1219.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1220.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1221.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1222.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	10 
1223.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1224.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1225.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1226.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1227.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1228.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1229.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1230.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1231.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1232.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1233.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1234.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1235.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1236.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1237.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1238.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1239.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1240.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1241.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1242.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1243.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1244.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1245.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1246.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1247.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1248.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1249.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1250.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1251.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1252.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1253.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1254.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1255.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1256.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1257.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1258.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1259.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1260.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1261.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1262.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1263.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1264.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1265.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1266.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1267.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1268.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1269.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1270.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1271.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1272.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1273.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1274.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1275.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1276.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1277.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1278.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1279.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1280.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1281.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1282.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1283.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1284.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1285.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1286.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1287.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1288.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1289.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1290.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1291.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1292.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1293.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1294.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1295.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1296.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1297.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1298.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1299.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
*1300.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 *
1301.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1302.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1303.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1304.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1305.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1306.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1307.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1308.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1309.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1310.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1311.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1312.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1313.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1314.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1315.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1316.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1317.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1318.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1319.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1320.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1321.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1322.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1323.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1324.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1325.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1326.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1327.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1328.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1329.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1330.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1331.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1332.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1333.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1334.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1335.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1336.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1337.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1338.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1339.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1340.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1341.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1342.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1343.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1344.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1345.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1346.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1347.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1348.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1349.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1350.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1351.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1352.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1353.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1354.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1355.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1356.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1357.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1358.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1359.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1360.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1361.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1362.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1363.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1364.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1365.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1366.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1367.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1368.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1369.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1370.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1371.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1372.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1373.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1374.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1375.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1376.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1377.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1378.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1379.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1380.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1381.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1382.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1383.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	8 
1384.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1385.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1386.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1387.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1388.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1389.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1390.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1391.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1392.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1393.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1394.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1395.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1396.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1397.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1398.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1399.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
*1400.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 *
1401.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1402.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1403.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1404.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1405.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1406.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1407.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1408.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1409.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1410.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1411.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1412.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1413.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1414.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1415.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1416.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1417.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1418.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1419.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1420.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1421.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1422.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1423.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1424.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1425.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1426.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1427.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1428.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1429.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1430.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1431.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1432.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1433.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1434.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1435.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1436.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1437.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1438.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1439.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1440.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1441.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1442.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1443.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1444.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1445.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1446.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1447.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1448.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1449.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1450.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1451.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1452.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1453.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1454.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1455.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1456.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1457.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1458.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1459.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1460.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1461.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1462.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1463.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1464.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1465.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1466.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1467.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1468.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1469.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1470.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1471.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1472.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1473.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1474.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1475.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1476.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1477.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1478.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1479.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1480.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1481.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1482.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1483.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1484.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1485.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1486.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1487.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1488.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1489.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1490.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1491.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1492.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1493.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1494.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1495.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1496.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1497.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1498.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1499.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
*1500.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 *
1501.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1502.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1503.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1504.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1505.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1506.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1507.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1508.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1509.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1510.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1511.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1512.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1513.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1514.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1515.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1516.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1517.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1518.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1519.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1520.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1521.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1522.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1523.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1524.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1525.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1526.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1527.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1528.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1529.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1530.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1531.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1532.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1533.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1534.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	6 
1535.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1536.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1537.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1538.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1539.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1540.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1541.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1542.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1543.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1544.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1545.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1546.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1547.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1548.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1549.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1550.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1551.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1552.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1553.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1554.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1555.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1556.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1557.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1558.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1559.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1560.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1561.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1562.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1563.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1564.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1565.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1566.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1567.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1568.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1569.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1570.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1571.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1572.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1573.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1574.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1575.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1576.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1577.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1578.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1579.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1580.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1581.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1582.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1583.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1584.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1585.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1586.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1587.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1588.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1589. Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1590.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1591.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1592.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1593.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1594.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1595.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1596.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1597.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1598.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1599.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
*1600.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 *
1601.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1602.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1603.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1604.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1605.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1606.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1607.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1608.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1609.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1610.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1611.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1612.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1613.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1614.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1615.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1616.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1617.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1618.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1619.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1620.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1621.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1622.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1623.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1624.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1625.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1626.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1627.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1628.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1629.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1630.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1631.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1632.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1633.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1634.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1635.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1636.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1637.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1638.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1639.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1640.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1641.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1642.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1643.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1644.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1645.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1646.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1647.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1648.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1649.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1650.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1651.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1652.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1653.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1654.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1655.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1656.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1657.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1658.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1659.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1660.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1661.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1662.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1663.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1664.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1665.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1666.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1667.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1668.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1669.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1670.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1671.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1672.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1673.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1674.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1675.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1676.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1677.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1678.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1679.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1680.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1681.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1682.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1683.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1684.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1685.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1686.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1687.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1688.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1689.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1690.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1691.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1692.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1693.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1694.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1695.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1696.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1697.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1698.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1699.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
*1700.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 *
1701.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1702.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1703.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1704.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1705.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1706.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1707.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1708.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1709.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1710.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1711.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1712.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1713.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1714.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1715.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1716.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1717.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1718.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1719.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1720.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1721.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1722.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D, 3 
1723.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1724.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1725.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1726.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1727.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1728.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1729.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1730.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1731.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1732.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1733.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1734.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1735.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1736.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1737.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1738.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1739.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1740.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1741.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1742.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1743.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1744.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1745.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1746.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1747.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1748.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1749.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1750.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1751.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1752.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1753.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1754.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1755.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1756.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1757.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1758.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	3 
1759.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1760.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1761.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1762.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1763.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1764.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1765.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1766.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1767.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1768.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1769.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1770.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1771.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1772.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1773.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1774.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1775.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1776.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1777.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1778.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1779.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1780.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1781.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1782.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1783.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1784.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1785.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1786.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1787.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1788.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1789.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1790.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1791.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1792.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1793.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1794.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1795.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1796.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1797.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1798.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1799.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
*1800.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 *
1801.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1802.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1803.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1804.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1805.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1806.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1807.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1808.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1809.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1810.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1811.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1812.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1813.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1814.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1815.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1816.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1817.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1818.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1819.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1820.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1821.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1822.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1823.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1824.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1825.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1826.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1827.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1828.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	2 
1829.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1830.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1831.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1832.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1833.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1834.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1835.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1836.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1837.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1838.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1839.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1840.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1841.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1842.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1843.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1844.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1845.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1846.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1847.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1848.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1849.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1850.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1851.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1852.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1853.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1854.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	2 
1855.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1856.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1857. Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1858.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1859.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1860.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1861.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1862.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1863.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1864.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1865.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1866.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1867.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1868.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1869.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1870.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1871.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1872.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1873.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1874.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1875.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1876.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1877.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1878.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1879.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1880.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1881.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1882.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1883.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1884.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1885.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1886.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1887.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1888.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1889.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1890.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1891.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1892.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1893.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1894.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1895.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1896.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1897.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1898.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1899.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
*1900.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 *
1901.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1902.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1903.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1904.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1905.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1906.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1907.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1908.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1909.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1910.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1911.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1912.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1913.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1914.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1915.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1916.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1917.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1918.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1919.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1920.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1921.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1922.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1923.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1924.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1925.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1926.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1927.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1928.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1929.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1930.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1931.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1932.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1933.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1934.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1935.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1936.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1937.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1938.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1939.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1940.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1941.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1942.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1943.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1944.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1945.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1946.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1947.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1948.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1949.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1950.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1951.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1952.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1953.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1954.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1955.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1956.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1957.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1958.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1959.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1960.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1961.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1962.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1963.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1964.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1965.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1966.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1967.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1968.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1969.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1970.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1971.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1972.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1973.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1974.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1975.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1976.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1977.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1978.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1979.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1980.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1981.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1982.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1983.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1984.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1985.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1986.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1987.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1988.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1989.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1990.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1991.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1992.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1993.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1994.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1995.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
1996.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
1997.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
1998.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
1999.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
*2000.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 *
2001.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2002.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2003.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2004.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2005.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2006.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2007.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2008.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2009.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2010.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2011.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2012.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2013.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2014.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2015.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2016.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2017.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2018.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2019.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2020.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2328
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2104
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1976
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1881
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1875
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1730
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1641
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1251
10-	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1247


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5044
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4912
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3108
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2184
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1880
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1743
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1557
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1363
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Don Sven (21 März 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Nora Koppen 





3. Chelsea Small 





4. Pauline Angert





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Dorothee Bär





8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 





9. Julia Klöckner 





10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Harry1982 (22 März 2018)

*März - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Jaimie Alexander


 

3. Katheryn Winnick




4. Emma Rose Roberts


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 

6. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

8. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

9. Doreen Seidel


 

10. Natalia Dyer


----------



## dabi (22 März 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Adriana Lima
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Scarlett Johansson
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Ana Ivanovic
10. Jessica Biel


----------



## ManuN (24 März 2018)

März 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Susanne Tockan	
7. Jennifer Knäble	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Julia Kleine


----------



## tvgirlslover (24 März 2018)

März 2018

1. Miriam Lange love2
2. Eva Imhof
3. Ela Paul
4. Kate Middleton
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Linda Zervakis
7. Roberta Bieling
8. Julia Scharf
9. Yvonne Willicks
10. Karen Heinrichs


----------



## taurus79 (25 März 2018)

Meine Liste für März:

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Laura Wontorra
3 Wolke Hegenbarth
4 Ruth Hoffmann
5 Isabelle Körner
6 Nele Schenker
7 Anneke Dürkopp
8 Stefanie Puls
9 Jessy Wellmer
10 Kamilla Senjo


----------



## RockingSheep (26 März 2018)

März 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## StefanKa (28 März 2018)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katrin Albsteiger






3. Jessica Alba






4. Iris Mareike Steen






5. Scarlett Johansson






6. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 






7. Rebecca Mir 






8. Sophie Marceau 






9. Pauline Angert 






10. Juliane Werding


----------



## Cav (28 März 2018)

Der März 2018:

1. Maria Menounos


 
2. Lena Gercke


 

3. Sara Sampaio




4. Alicia Vikander




5. Michelle Keegan


 

6. Sina Tkotsch


 

7. Julia Dietze




8. Margot Robbie


 

9. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Kaia Gerber


 

10. Alexis Ren


 

10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

hard to rank them ! can we create poll ?


----------



## JohnDaniels (29 März 2018)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld*
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## Toolman (29 März 2018)

1. Josephine Skriver


 

2. Elizabeth Turner


 

3. Petra Nemcova


 

4. Robin Holzken


 

5. Sara Sampaio


 

6. Martha Hunt


 

7. Carmella Rose


 

8. Hannah Ferguson


 

9. Olivia Munn




10. Charlotte McKinney


----------



## dianelized20 (29 März 2018)

Look who's back on the top 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*



 

*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Jelena Dokic* (weil ich gerade das Buch lese) , Australierin, 12.04.83 in Osijek/ Kroatien



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Sonja Gerhardt*





*08. Angourie Rice*



 

*09. Erin Moriarty*, USA, 24.06.94 in New York City/USA





*10. Lily James*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## Devilfish (31 März 2018)

März 2018

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose


 

2. Selena Gomez


 

3. Ariana Grande


 

4. Miley Cyrus


 

5. Demi Lovato


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Taylor Swift


 

8. Hayley Williams


 

9. Hailee Steinfeld


 

10. Ashley Tisdale


​


----------



## NEF (31 März 2018)

März 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Zara Larsson	
8. Kelli Berglund	
9. Mila Kunis	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2018)

Hier meine Märzwertung 2018:

1. *Hayley Atwell* 


 
2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.03.2018 21:40*
*
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5073 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4948 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3116 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2336 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2184 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2115 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1976 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1899 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1897 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1875 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1753 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1736 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1649 
14.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1363 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1256 
20.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1255 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1255 
22.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1252 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1241 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1131 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1098 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1066 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	995 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	988 
30.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	970 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	962 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	936 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	935 
34.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	921 
35.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	898 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	879 
37.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
38.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	863 
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	859 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	837 
42.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
43.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	824 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	820 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	772 
46.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	754 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
52.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
53.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	700 
54.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	686 
56.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
57.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	677 
58.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	674 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	672 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	667 
61.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	662 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	661 
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	659 
64.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	646 
65.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	646 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	626 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	624 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	619 
69.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	610 
70.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	607 
71.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	604 
72.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	597 
73.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	592 
74.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	590 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
76.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
77.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	576 
78.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	574 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	571 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	550 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	534 
84.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	524 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	524 
87.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	506 
88.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
89.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
90.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
91.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	489 
92.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
93.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
94.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	481 
95.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
96.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
97.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	474 
98.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 470 
*100.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
102.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	448 
103.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	445 
104.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	444 
105.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	442 
106.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
107.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	438 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
109.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
110.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	429 
111.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	423 
113.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
114.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	411 
116.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	411 
117.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
118.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	407 
119.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	404 
120.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
121.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	404 
122.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	402 
123.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	402 
124.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	399 
126.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
127.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	395 
128.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	394 
129.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	392 
131.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
132.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
133.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
134.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
135.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	378 
136.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	374 
137.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	368 
138.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
139.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	367 
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
141.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	359 
142.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	358 
143.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
144.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	340 
145.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	339 
146.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
147.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	333 
148.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
149.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
150.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
151.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
152.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
153.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
154.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
155.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	324 
156.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	322 
157.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
158.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	320 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	318 
160.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
161.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	311 
162.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
163.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	307 
164.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	306 
165.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	305 
166.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	303 
167.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	303 
168.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
169.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
170.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
171.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	293 
172.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	292 
173.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	291 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	290 
175.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	289 
176.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
177.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
178.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
179.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
180.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
181.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	284 
182.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
183.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	279 
184.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
185.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	276 
186.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
187.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
188.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
189.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
190.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	270 
191.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	269 
192.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
193.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
194.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	268 
195.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
196.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	267 
197.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
198.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	266 
199.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	266 
*200.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 *
201.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
202.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	259 
203.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
204.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
205.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
206.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	252 
207.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
208.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	246 
209.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
210.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	244 
211.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	243 
212.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	243 
213.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	240 
214.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
215.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	239 
216.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	232 
217.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
218.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	231 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	230 
220.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	229 
221.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
222.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
223.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	223 
224.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
225.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	222 
226.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	220 
227.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
228.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
229.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	217 
230.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
231.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	216 
232.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
233.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
234.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
235.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	214 
236.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
237.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
238.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
239.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	213 
240.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	213 
241.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
242.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	212 
243.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
244.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
245.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	210 
246.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
247.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
248.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
249.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
250.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
251.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
252.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
253.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	196 
256.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	195 
257.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
258.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
259.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
260.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
261.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
262.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	184 
263.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	184 
264.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	184 
265.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	183 
266.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
267.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
268.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
269.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
270.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	180 
271.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
272.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	179 
273.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
274.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
275.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
276.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
277.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	177 
278.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
279.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
280.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
281.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
282.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	176 
283.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
284.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
285.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
286.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
287.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
288.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
289.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	171 
290.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
291.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
292.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
293.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	168 
294.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	167 
295.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
296.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
297.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
298.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	166 
299.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	165 
*300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	165 *
301.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
302.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	162 
303.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
304.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
305.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
306.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	159 
307.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
308.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
309.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
310.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	155 
311.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	155 
312.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
313.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	154 
314.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	153 
315.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	151 
316.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
317.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
318.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
319.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
320.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	149 
321.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
322.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	149 
323.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
324.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	148 
325.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	148 
326.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
327.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
328.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
329.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	144 
330.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
331.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
332.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
333.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
334.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
335.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	139 
336.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	138 
337.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
338.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
339.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
340.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
341.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
342.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
343.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	137 
344.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
345.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
346.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	137 
347.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	137 
348.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
349.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	133 
350.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
351.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
352.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	131 
353.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
354.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
355.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
356.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	129 
357.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
358.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
359.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
360.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	127 
361.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
362.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
363.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
364.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
365.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
366.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
367.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	123 
368.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
369.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	121 
370.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
371.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	120 
372.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
373.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
374.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
375.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
376.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	118 
377.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
378.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
379.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
380.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
381.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
382.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
383.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	115 
384.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
385.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	113 
386.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
387.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
388.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
389.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
390.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
391.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
392.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
393.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	110 
394.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
395.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
396.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	108 
397.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
398.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	108 
399.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
*400.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 *
401.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	107 
402.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	106 
403.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	106 
404.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
405.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
406.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
407.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
408.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
409.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
410.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
411.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
412.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
413.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
414.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
415.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
416.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
417.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	100 
418.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	100 
419.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	100 
420.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
421.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	99 
422.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
423.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
424.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
425.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	98 
426.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
427.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
428.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
429.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
430.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	95 
431.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
432.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
433.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
434.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
435.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
436.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	92 
437.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
438.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
439.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
440.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
441.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
442.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
443.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
444.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
445.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	88 
446.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	88 
447.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	87 
448.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	87 
449.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
450.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
451.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
452.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
453.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
454.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
455.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
456.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
457.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
458.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
460.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
461.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	84 
462.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
463.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
464.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
465.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
466.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
467.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
468.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
469.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
470.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
471.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
472.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
473.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
474.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
475.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	80 
476.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
477.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
478.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
479.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	78 
480.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
481.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
482.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
483.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
484.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	76 
485.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
486.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	76 
487.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
488.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
489.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
490.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
491.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
492.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
493.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
494.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	73 
495.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
496.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
497.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
498.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
499.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
*500.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 *
501.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
502.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
503.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
504.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
505.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
506.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
507.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
508.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
509.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
510.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
511.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
512.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	67 
513.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
514.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
515.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
516.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
517.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
518.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
519.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
520.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
521.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	64 
522.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
523.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
524.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
525.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
526.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
527.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
528.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
529.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
530.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
531.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
532.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
533.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
534.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
535.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	61 
536.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
537.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
538.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
539.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	60 
540.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
541.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
542.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
543.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
544.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
545.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
546.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
547.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
548.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
549.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	59 
550.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
551.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
552.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
553.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	58 
554.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
555.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
556.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
557.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
558.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	57 
559.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
560.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
561.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
562.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	56 
563.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
564.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
565.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
566.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
567.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
568.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
569.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
570.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
571.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
572.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	53 
573.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
574.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
575.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
576.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
577.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	53 
578.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
579.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
580.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
581.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
582.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
583.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
584.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	52 
585.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
586.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
587.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
588.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
589.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
590.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
591.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
592.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
593.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
594.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
595.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 
596.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
597.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	50 
598.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
599.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
*600.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	50 *
601.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
602.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
603.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
604.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
605.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
606.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
607.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
608.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
609.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	48 
610.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
611.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
612.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	48 
613.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
614.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	47 
615.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
616.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
617.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
618.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
619.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
620.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	46 
621.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
622.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
623.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	46 
624.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
625.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
626.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
627.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
628.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
629.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	45 
630.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
631.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
632.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
633.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
634.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
635.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
636.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
637.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
638.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
639.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
640.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
641.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
642.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
643.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
644.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	43 
645.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	43 
646.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
647.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
648.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	43 
649.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
650.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
651.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
652.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
653.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	42 
654.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
655.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
656.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
657.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	40 
658.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
659.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
660.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
661.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
662.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
663.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
664.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
665.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
666.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
667.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
668.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
669.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
670.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	38 
671.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
672.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
673.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
674.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
675.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
676.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
677.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
678.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
679.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	38 
680.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
681.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
682.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
683.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
684.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
685.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
686.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
687.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
688.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
689.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
690.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	37 
691.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
692.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
693.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
694.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
695.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
696.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
697.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
698.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
699.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
*700.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 *
701.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
702.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
703.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
704.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
705.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
706.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
707.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	34 
708.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
709.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
710.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
711.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
712.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
713.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
714.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
715.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
716.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
717.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
718.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
719.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
720.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
721.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
722.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
723.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
724.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
725.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
726.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
727.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
728.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
729.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
730.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
731.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
732.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
733.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
734.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
735.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	31 
736.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
737.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
738.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
739.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
740.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
741.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
742.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	30 
743.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
744.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
745.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
746.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
747.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
748.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
749.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
750.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
751.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
752.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
753.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
754.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
755.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
756.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
757.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
758.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
759.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
760.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
761.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
762.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
763.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
764.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
765.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
766.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
767.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
768.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
769.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	29 
770.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
771.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
772.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
773.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
774.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	28 
775.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
776.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
777.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
778.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
779.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
780.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
781.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
782.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
783.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
784.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
785.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
786.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
787.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
788.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
789.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
790.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	27 
791.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
792.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
793.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
794.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
795.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
796.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
797.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
798.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
799.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
*800.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	26 *
801.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
802.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
803.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
804.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
805.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
806.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
807.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
808.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
809.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
810.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
811.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	25 
812.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
813.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
814.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
815.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
816.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
817.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
818.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
819.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
820.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
821.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
822.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
823.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
824.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
825.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
826.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
827.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
828.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
829.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
830.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
831.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
832.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
833.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
834.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
835.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
836.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
837.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
838.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
839.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
840.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
841.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
842.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
843.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
844.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
845.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
846.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
847.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
848.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
849.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
850.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
851.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
852.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
853.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
854.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	22 
855.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
856.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	22 
857.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
858.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
859.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
860.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
861.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
862.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
863.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
864.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
865.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
866.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
867.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	21 
868.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
869.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
870.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
871.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
872.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
873.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
874.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
875.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	21 
876.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
877.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
878.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
879.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
880.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	21 
881.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
882.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
883.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
884.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
885.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
886.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
887.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
888.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
889.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
890.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
891.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
892.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
893.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
894.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
895.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
896.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
897.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
898.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
899.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
*900.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	20 *
901.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
902.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
903.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
904.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
905.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
906.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
907.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
908.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
909.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
910.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
911.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	19 
912.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
913.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
914.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
915.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
916.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
917.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
918.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
919.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
920.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
921.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
922.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
923.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
924.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
925.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
926.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
927.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
928.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
929.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
930.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
931.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
932.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
933.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
934.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
935.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
936.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
937.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
938.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
939.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
940.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
941.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
942.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
943.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
944.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
945.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
946.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
947.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
948.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
949.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
950.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
951.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
952.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
953.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
954.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
955.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
956.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
957.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
958.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
959.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
960.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
961.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
962.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
963.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
964.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
965.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
966.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
967.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
968.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
969.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
970.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
971.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
972.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
973.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
974.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
975.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
976.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
977.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
978.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
979.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
980.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
981.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
982.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
983.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
984.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
985.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
986.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
987.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
988.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
989.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
990.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
991.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
992.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
993.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
994.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
995.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
996.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
997.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
998.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
999.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
*1000.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 *
1001.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1002.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1003.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1004.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1005.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	15 
1006.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1007.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1008.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1009.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1010.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1011.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1012.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1013.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1014.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1015.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1016.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1017.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1018.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1019.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1020.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1021.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1022.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1023.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1024.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1025.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1026.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1027.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1028.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1029.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1030.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1031.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1032.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1033.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1034.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1035.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1036.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1037.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1038.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1039.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1040.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1041.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1042.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1043.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1044.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1045.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1046.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1047.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1048.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1049.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1050.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1051.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1052.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1053.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1054.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1055.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1056.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1057.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1058.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1059.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1060.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1061.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1062.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1063.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1064.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1065.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1066.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1067.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1068.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1069.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1070.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1071.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1072.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1073.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1074.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1075.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1076.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1077.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1078.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1079.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1080.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1081.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1082.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1083.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1084.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1085.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1086.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1087.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1088.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1089.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1090.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1091.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1092.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	12 
1093.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1094.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1095.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1096.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1097.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1098.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1099.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
*1100.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 *
1101.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1102.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1103.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1104.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1105.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1106.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1107.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1108.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1109.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1110.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1111.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1112.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1113.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1114.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1115.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1116.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1117.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1118.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1119.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1120.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1121.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1122.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1123.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1124.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1125.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1126.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1127.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	11 
1128.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1129.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1130.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1131.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1132.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1133.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1134.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1135.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1136.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1137.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1138.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1139.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1140.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1141.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1142.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1143.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1144.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1145.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1146.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1147.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1148.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1149.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1150.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1151.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1152.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1153.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	11 
1154.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1155.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1156.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1157.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1158.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1159.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1160.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1161.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1162.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1163.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1164.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1165.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1166.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1167.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1168.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1169.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1170.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1171.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1172.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1173.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1174.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1175.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1176.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1177.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1178.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1179.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1180.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1181.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1182.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1183.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1184.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1185.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1186.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1187.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1188.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1189.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1190.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1191.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1192.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1193.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1194.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1195.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1196.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1197.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1198.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1199.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
*1200.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 *
1201.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1202.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1203.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1204.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1205.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1206.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1207.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1208.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1209.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1210.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1211.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1212.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1213.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1214.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1215.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1216.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1217.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1218.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1219.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1220.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1221.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1222.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	10 
1223.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1224.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1225.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1226.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1227.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1228.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1229.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1230.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1231.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1232.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1233.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1234.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1235.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1236.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1237.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1238.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1239.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1240.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1241.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1242.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1243.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1244.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1245.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1246.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1247.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1248.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1249.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1250.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1251.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1252.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1253.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1254.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1255.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1256.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1257.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1258.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1259.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1260.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1261.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1262.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1263.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1264.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1265.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1266.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1267.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1268.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1269.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1270.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1271.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1272.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1273.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1274.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1275.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1276.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1277.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1278.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1279.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1280.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1281.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1282.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1283.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1284.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1285.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1286.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1287.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1288.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1289.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1290.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1291.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1292.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1293.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1294.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1295.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	9 
1296.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1297.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1298.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1299.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
*1300.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 *
1301.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1302.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1303.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1304.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1305.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1306.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1307.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1308.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1309.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1310.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1311.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1312.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1313.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1314.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1315.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1316.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1317.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1318.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1319.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1320.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1321.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1322.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1323.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1324.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1325.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1326.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1327.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1328.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1329.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1330.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1331.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1332.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1333.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1334.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1335.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1336.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1337.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1338.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1339.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1340.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1341.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1342.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1343.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1344.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1345.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1346.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1347.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1348.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1349.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1350.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1351.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1352.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1353.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1354.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1355.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1356.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1357.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1358.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1359.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1360.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1361.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1362.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1363.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1364.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1365.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1366.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1367.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1368.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1369.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1370.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1371.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1372.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1373.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1374.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1375.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1376.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1377.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1378.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1379.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1380.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1381.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1382.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1383.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1384.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	8 
1385.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1386.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1387.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1388.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1389.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1390.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1391.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1392.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1393.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	7 
1394.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1395.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1396.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1397.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1398.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1399.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
*1400.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 *
1401.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1402.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1403.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1404.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7 
1405.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1406.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1407.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1408.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1409.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1410.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1411.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1412.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1413.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1414.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1415.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1416.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1417.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1418.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1419.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1420.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1421.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1422.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1423.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1424.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1425.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1426.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1427.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1428.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1429.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1430.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1431.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1432.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1433.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1434.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1435.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1436.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1437.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1438.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1439.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1440.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1441.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1442.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1443.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1444.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1445.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1446.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1447.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1448.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1449.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1450.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1451.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1452.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1453.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1454.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1455.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1456.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1457.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1458.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1459.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1460.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1461.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1462.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1463.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1464.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1465.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1466.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1467.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1468.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1469.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1470.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1471.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1472.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1473.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1474.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1475.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1476.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1477.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1478.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1479.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1480.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1481.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1482.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1483.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1484.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1485.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1486.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1487.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1488.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1489.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1490.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1491.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1492.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1493.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1494.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1495.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1496.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1497.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	6 
1498.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1499.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
*1500.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 *
1501.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1502.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	6 
1503.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1504.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	6 
1505.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1506.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1507.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1508.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1509.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1510.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1511.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6 
1512.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1513.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1514.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1515.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1516.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1517.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1518.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1519.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1520.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1521.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	6 
1522.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1523.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1524.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1525.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1526.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1527.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1528.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1529.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1530.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1531.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1532.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1533.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1534.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1535.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1536.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1537.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1538.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1539.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1540.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1541.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1542.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1543.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1544.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1545.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1546.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1547.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1548.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1549.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1550.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1551.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1552.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1553.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1554.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1555.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1556.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1557.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1558.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1559.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1560.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1561.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1562.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1563.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1564.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1565.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1566.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1567.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1568.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1569.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1570.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1571.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1572.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1573.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1574.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1575.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1576.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1577.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1578.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1579.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1580.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1581.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1582.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1583.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1584.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1585.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1586.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1587.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1588.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1589.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1590.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1591.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1592.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1593.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1594.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1595.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1596.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1597.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1598.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1599.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
*1600.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 *
1601.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1602.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1603.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1604.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1605.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1606.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1607.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1608.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1609.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1610.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1611.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1612.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1613.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1614.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1615.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1616.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1617.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1618.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1619.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1620.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1621.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1622.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1623.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1624.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1625.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1626.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1627.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1628.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1629.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1630.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1631.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1632.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1633.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1634.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1635.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1636.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1637.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1638.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1639.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1640.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1641.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1642.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1643.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1644.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1645.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1646.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1647.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1648.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1649.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1650.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1651.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1652.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1653.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1654.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1655.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1656.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1657.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1658.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1659.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1660.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1661.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1662.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1663.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1664.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1665.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1666.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1667.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1668.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1669.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1670.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1671.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1672.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1673.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1674.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1675.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1676.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1677.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1678.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1679.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1680.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1681.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1682.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1683.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1684.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1685.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1686.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1687.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1688.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1689.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1690.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1691.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1692.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1693.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1694.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1695.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1696.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1697.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1698.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1699.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
*1700.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 *
1701.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1702.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1703.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1704.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1705.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1706.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1707.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1708.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1709.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1710.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1711.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1712.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1713.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1714.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1715.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1716.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1717.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1718.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1719.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1720.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1721.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1722.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1723.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1724.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1725.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1726.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1727.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1728.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1729.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1730.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1731.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1732.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1733.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1734.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1735.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1736.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1737.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1738.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1739.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1740.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1741.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1742.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1743.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1744.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1745.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1746.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1747.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1748.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1749.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1750.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1751.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1752.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1753.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1754.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1755.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1756.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1757.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1758.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1759.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1760.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1761.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1762.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1763.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1764.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1765.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1766.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1767.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1768.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1769.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1770.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1771.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1772.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1773.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1774.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1775.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1776.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1777.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1778.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1779.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1780.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1781.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1782.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1783.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1784.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1785.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1786.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1787.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1788.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1789.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1790.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1791.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1792.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1793.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1794.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1795.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1796.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1797.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1798.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1799.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
*1800.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 *
1801.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1802.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1803.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1804.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1805.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1806.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1807.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1808.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1809.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1810.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1811.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1812.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	2 
1813.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1814.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1815.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1816.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1817.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1818.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1819.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1820.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1821.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1822.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1823.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1824.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1825.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1826.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1827.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1828.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1829.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1830.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1831.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1832.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1833.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1834.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1835.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1836.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1837.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1838.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1839.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1840.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1841.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1842.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1843.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1844.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1845.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1846.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1847.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1848.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1849.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1850.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1851.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1852.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1853.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1854.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1855.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1856.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1857.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1858.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1859.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1860.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1861.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1862.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1863.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1864.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1865.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1866.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1867.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1868.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1869.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1870.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1871.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1872.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1873.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1874.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1875.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1876.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1877.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1878.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1879.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1880.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1881.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1882.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1883.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1884.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1885.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1886.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1887.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1888.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1889.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1890.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1891.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1892.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1893.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1894.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1895.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1896.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1897.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1898.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1899.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
*1900.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 *
1901.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1902.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1903.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1904.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	1 
1905.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1906.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1907.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1908.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1909.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1910.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1911.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1912.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1913.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1914.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1915.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1916.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1917.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1918.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1919.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1920.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1921.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1922.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1923.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1924.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1925.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1926.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1927.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1928.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1929.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1930.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1931.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1932.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1933.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	1 
1934.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1935.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1936.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1937.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1938.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1939.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1940.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1941.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1942.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1943.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1944.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1945.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1946.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1947.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1948.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1949.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1950.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
1951.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1952.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1953.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1954.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1955.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1956.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1957.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1958.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1959.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1960.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1961.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1962.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1963.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1964.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1965.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1966.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1967.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1968.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1969.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1970.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1971.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1972.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1973.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1974.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1975.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1976.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1977.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1978.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1979.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1980.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1981.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1982.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1983.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1984.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1985.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1986.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1987.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1988.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1989.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1990.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1991.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1992.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1993.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1994.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1995.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1996.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
1997.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
1998.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
1999.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
*2000.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 *
2001.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2002.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2003.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2004.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2005.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2006.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2007.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2008.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2009.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2010.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2011.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2012.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2013.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2014.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2015.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2016.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2017.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2018.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2019.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2020.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2021.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2022.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2023.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2024.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2336
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2115
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	1976
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1897
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1875
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1736
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1649
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1256
10.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1255


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5073
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4948
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3116
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2184
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1899
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1753
7.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1363
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2018)

Für April (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 


1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Jessica Chastain 


 
3. Jodie Foster & Jennifer Lawrence


 
5. Emma Stone


 
6. Liv Tyler


 
7. Daisy Ridley


 
8. Jennifer Garner


 
9. Margot Robbie


 
10. Amanda Seyfried


 
10. Ashley Greene


 
10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Nicole Kidman 


 

​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Apr. 2018)

April 2018 Voting

01.) Veronika Klimovits 
02.) Lena Gercke 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Angela Finger-Erben 
05.) Michelle Borth 
06.) Marlene Lufen 
07.) Grace Park 
08.) Selena Gomez 
09.) Alina Merkau 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Kelly Hu 
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## tort3 (1 Apr. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Hailee Steinfeld
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Sylvie Meis
5. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
6. Angelina Heger
7. Tanja Tischewitsch
8. Janina Uhse
9. Vanessa Mai
10. Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## pofgo (1 Apr. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Gemma Arterton
10. Selena Weber


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2018)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. LaFee
03. Victoria Justice
04. Lauren German
05. Aimee Garcia
06. Demi Lovato
07. Jaimie Alexander
08. Melissa Benoist
09. Janina Uhse
10. Cheyenne/Valentina Pahde


----------



## brian69 (1 Apr. 2018)

*April 2018*

,
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Emma Stone*




 

 


*4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Emilia Clarke 
6. Sophie Turner*




 



 

 

*
7. Natalie Dormer 8. Margot Robbie 
9. Isla Fisher*




 

 

 


*10.
Dakota Johnson - Gal Gadot 
Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

1. Melissa Benoist love2 
2. Lily Collins
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Victoria Justice
5. Taylor Swift
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Willa Holland
10. Camila Cabello


----------



## MetalFan (1 Apr. 2018)

Aufgrund der 502 Bad Gateway-Problematik hoffe ich, dass meine Top 10 noch für März gezählt werden. 

März 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Olivia Munn
Alessandra Ambrosio
Irina Shayk
Shanina Shaik


----------



## kamy (1 Apr. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Fernanda Brandao	
5.	Elena Bruhn	
6.	Rebecca Mir	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## benedikt (3 Apr. 2018)

Mein April-Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Develingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Celine Bethmann
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Iris Kavka
10. Ariane Sommer
10.Hailey Baldwin
10. Julie Henderson


----------



## maggi77 (3 Apr. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Kattia Vides
6. Maria Hering
7. Ana Braga
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Cathy Lugner
10.Charly Riina


----------



## hsvmann (3 Apr. 2018)

*04 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Walt (4 Apr. 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im April 2018

1. Lena Gercke





2. Lara Gut





3. Yana Gercke





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Katharina Boger





6. Friederike Sipp





7. Katrin Heß





8. Renée Weibel





9. Diane Willems





10. Lindsey Vonn


----------



## Afefan (4 Apr. 2018)

1. Julia Görges
2. Christine Theiss
3. Eva Imhof
4. Laura Dahlmeier
5. Sasha Banks
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Dorothea Wierer
8. Annika Zimmermann
9. Rebecca Mir
10. Maren Hammerschmidt
10. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Emma Watson


----------



## dabi (5 Apr. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Kate Beckinsale
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Adriana Lima
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Martina Hingis


----------



## tino2003 (5 Apr. 2018)

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Anakin (5 Apr. 2018)

_April 2018 Voting:_

#01: Veronika Klimovits 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Anissa Kate 
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Angela Finger-Erben 
#06: Georgia Jones 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Selena Gomez 
#09: Lena Meyer Landrut 
#10: Katy Perry 
#10: Lindsey Vonn 
#10: Ruth Moschner


----------



## Ralf1972 (6 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Aline Abboud
3.	Anna Kournikova
4.	Frauke Ludowig
5.	Meghan Markle
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Sylvie Meis
8.	Aylin Tezel
9.	Jennifer Knäble
10.	Mareille Höppner


----------



## Don Sven (9 Apr. 2018)

*APRIL*

1. Lena Gercke 







2. Nora Koppen






3. Chelsea Small 






4. Antonia Michalsky, D, *10.07.1990 in Hamburg/D






5. Pauline Angert






6. Iris Mareike Steen






7. Jessica Ginkel






8. Dorothee Bär






9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 






10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## gaertner23 (11 Apr. 2018)

hier mein April-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Rika Dechant
5.) Steffi Brungs
6.) Anja Heyde
7.) Jessy Wellmer
8.) Bella Lesnik
9.) Anita Hofmann
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## ch2004 (13 Apr. 2018)

*April 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## congo64 (15 Apr. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (15 Apr. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 15.04.2018 21:53*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5121 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4996 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3150 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2345 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2196 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2148 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2002 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1909 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1900 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1876 
11.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1758 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1752 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1669 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1569 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1373 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1273 
20.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1266 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1261 
22.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1255 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1246 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1150 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1099 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1067 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	995 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	988 
30.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	982 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	977 
32.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	937 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	937 
34.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	927 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	921 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	885 
37.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	872 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	869 
40.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	851 
42.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	836 
43.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	825 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	772 
46.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	762 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	722 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
52.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
53.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	710 
54.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	704 
55.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	696 
57.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	691 
58.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	672 
60.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	667 
61.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	662 
62.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	661 
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	659 
64.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	656 
65.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	646 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	634 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	626 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	625 
69.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	612 
70.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	610 
71.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	607 
72.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	603 
73.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	593 
74.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	592 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	588 
76.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
77.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	582 
78.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	580 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	571 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	550 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	534 
84.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	526 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	524 
87.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	511 
88.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
89.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
90.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
91.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	489 
92.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	488 
93.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
94.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
95.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	478 
96.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
97.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	474 
98.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 470 
*100.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	467 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
102.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	453 
103.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	451 
104.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	451 
105.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	449 
106.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	445 
107.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
109.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	434 
110.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
111.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	423 
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	415 
114.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
115.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
116.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	412 
117.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	411 
118.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	411 
119.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
120.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	405 
121.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	404 
122.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	404 
123.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
124.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	404 
125.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	401 
126.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
127.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	396 
129.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	395 
130.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
131.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	391 
132.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
133.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
134.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
135.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
136.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	376 
137.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	374 
138.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	371 
139.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	362 
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
142.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	358 
143.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
144.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	340 
145.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	340 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	339 
147.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
148.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
149.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
150.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	327 
152.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	325 
153.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
154.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	325 
155.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
156.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
157.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	322 
158.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
159.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	319 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	318 
161.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
162.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	314 
163.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	312 
164.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
165.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	309 
166.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	307 
167.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	306 
168.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
169.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
170.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	294 
171.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	293 
173.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	293 
174.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	292 
175.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	291 
176.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
177.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
178.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
179.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
180.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	286 
181.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
182.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	280 
183.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
184.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	279 
185.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	278 
186.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	276 
187.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
188.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	276 
189.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
190.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	273 
191.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
192.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
193.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
194.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
195.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
196.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
197.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
198.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
199.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	266 
*200.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 *
201.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
202.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	264 
203.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
204.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
205.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
206.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	252 
207.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
208.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	247 
209.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	246 
210.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	246 
211.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
212.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	244 
213.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	243 
214.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
215.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	239 
216.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
217.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	235 
218.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
219.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	231 
220.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	231 
221.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	229 
222.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
223.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	224 
224.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	223 
225.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
226.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
227.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	221 
228.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	220 
229.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	218 
230.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
231.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
232.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
233.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	217 
234.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
235.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
236.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
237.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	215 
238.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
239.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
240.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
241.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
242.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
243.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
244.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	211 
245.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	210 
246.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
247.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
248.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
249.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
250.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
251.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
252.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
253.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
255.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
256.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	196 
257.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	193 
258.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
259.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	189 
260.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
261.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
262.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
263.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
264.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	184 
266.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	184 
267.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
268.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
269.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
270.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
271.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
272.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	179 
273.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
274.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
275.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
276.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
277.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	177 
278.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	177 
279.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
280.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
281.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
282.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
283.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	176 
284.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
285.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
286.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
287.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
288.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
289.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
290.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
291.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
292.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
293.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	168 
294.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	167 
295.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	167 
296.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
297.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
298.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
299.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
*300.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	166 *
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	165 
302.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
303.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
304.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	162 
305.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
306.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
307.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
308.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	160 
309.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
310.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	158 
311.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	157 
312.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
313.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
314.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	155 
315.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
316.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	152 
317.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	152 
318.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	151 
319.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
320.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
321.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
322.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
323.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
324.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
325.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	149 
326.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
327.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
328.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
329.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
330.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
331.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
332.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	143 
333.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
334.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	141 
335.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
336.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
337.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
338.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
339.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	138 
340.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
341.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
342.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
343.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
344.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	137 
345.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
346.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
347.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	137 
348.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	135 
349.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
350.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
351.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	133 
352.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
353.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	132 
354.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
355.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
356.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
357.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
358.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	129 
359.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
360.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
361.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
362.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
363.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
364.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	126 
365.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	125 
366.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
367.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
368.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
369.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	123 
370.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
371.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	122 
372.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
373.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
374.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
375.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
376.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
377.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
378.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
379.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
380.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
381.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	117 
382.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
383.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
384.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
385.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	114 
386.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
387.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
388.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
389.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
390.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
391.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
392.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
393.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
394.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
395.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	110 
396.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
397.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	109 
398.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	109 
399.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
*400.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 *
401.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
402.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
403.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	107 
404.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
405.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
406.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
407.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
408.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
409.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
410.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
411.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
412.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
413.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
414.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
415.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	102 
416.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	102 
417.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
418.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
419.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	100 
420.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	100 
421.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	100 
422.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
423.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
424.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
425.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
426.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96 
427.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	96 
428.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
429.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
430.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
431.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
432.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
433.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
434.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
435.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
436.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
437.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	92 
438.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
439.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
440.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
441.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
442.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
443.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
444.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
445.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
446.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	88 
447.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	88 
448.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	87 
449.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
450.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
451.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
452.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
453.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
454.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
455.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	85 
456.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
457.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
458.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
460.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
461.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	84 
462.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	84 
463.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
464.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
465.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
466.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
467.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
468.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
469.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
470.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
471.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
472.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
473.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
474.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
475.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
476.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
477.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	79 
478.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
479.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	78 
481.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
482.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
483.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
484.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
485.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
486.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	76 
487.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
488.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
489.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
490.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
491.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
492.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
493.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
494.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
495.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
496.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
497.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
498.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
499.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
*500.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 *
501.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
502.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
503.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
504.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
505.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
506.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
507.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
508.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
509.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
510.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
511.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
512.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
513.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
514.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
515.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	66 
516.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
517.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
518.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
519.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
520.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
521.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
522.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
523.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
524.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
525.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
526.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
527.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
528.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
529.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
530.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	63 
531.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
532.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
533.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
534.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	62 
535.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
536.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
537.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
538.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	61 
539.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
540.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
541.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
542.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
543.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
544.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
545.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
546.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
547.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
548.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
549.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
550.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
551.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	59 
552.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
553.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	58 
554.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
555.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	58 
556.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
557.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
558.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
559.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	57 
560.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
561.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
562.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	56 
563.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
564.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	56 
565.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
566.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	56 
567.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
568.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
569.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
570.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
571.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
572.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
573.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
574.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	54 
575.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
576.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
577.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
578.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	53 
579.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
580.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
581.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
582.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
583.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
584.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
585.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
586.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
587.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
588.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
589.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
590.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
591.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
592.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
593.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
594.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
595.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
596.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
597.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
598.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
599.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
*600.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 *
601.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
602.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
603.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
604.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
605. Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
606.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
607.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	49 
608.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
609.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
610.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
611.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
612.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
613.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
614.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
615.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
616.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	48 
617.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
618.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
619.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
620.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
621.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
622.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
623.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
624.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
625.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
626.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
627.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
628.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
629.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
630.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
631.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	45 
632.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
633.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
634.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
635.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
636.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
637.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
638.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
639.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
640.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
641.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
642.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
643.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
644.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
645.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	44 
646.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	43 
647.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
648.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	43 
649.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
650.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
651.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
652.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
653.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
654.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
655.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
656.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
657.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	40 
658.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
659.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	40 
660.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
661.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
662.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
663.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
664.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
665.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
666.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
667.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
668.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
669.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
670.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
671.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
672.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
673.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
674.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
675.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
676.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
677.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
678.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
679.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
680.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	38 
681.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	38 
682.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
683.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
684.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
685.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
686.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
687.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
688.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
689.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
690.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
691.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
692.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
693.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
694.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	36 
695.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
696.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
697.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
698.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
699.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
*700.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 *
701.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
702.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
703.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
704.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
705.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	35 
706.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
707.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
708.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
709.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	35 
710.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
711.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
712.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
713.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
714.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
715.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	34 
716.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
717.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
718.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
719.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
720.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
721.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
722.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
723.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
724.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
725.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
726.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
727.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
728.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
729.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
730.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	32 
731.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
732.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
733.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
734.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
735.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
736.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
737.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
738.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
739.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
740.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
741.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
742.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
743.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
744.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
745.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	30 
746.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
747.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
748.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
749.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
750.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
751.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
752.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
753.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
754.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
755.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
756.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
757.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
758.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
759.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
760.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
761.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
762.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
763.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
764.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
765.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
766.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
767.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
768.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
769.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
770.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
771.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
772.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
773.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
774.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
775.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
776.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
777.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
778.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
779.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
780.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
781.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
782.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
783.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
784.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
785.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
786.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
787.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
788.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
789.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
790.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
791.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
792.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
793.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
794.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
795.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	26 
796.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
797.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
798.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
799.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	26 
*800.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 *
801.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
802.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
803.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
804.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
805.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
806.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
807.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
808.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
809.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
810.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
811.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
812.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
813.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
814.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
815.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
816.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
817.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
818.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
819.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
820.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
821.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
822.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	25 
823.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
824.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
825.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
826.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
827.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
828.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
829.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
830.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
831.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
832.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
833.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
834.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
835.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
836.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
837.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
838.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
839.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
840.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
841.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
842.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
843.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
844.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
845.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
846.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
847.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
848.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
849.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
850.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
851.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
852.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
853.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
854.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
855.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
856.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
857.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	22 
858.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
859.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	22 
860.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
861.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
862.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
863.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
864.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
865.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
866.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
867.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
868.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
869.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
870.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	21 
871.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
872.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
873.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
874.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
875.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
876.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
877.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
878.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
879.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
880.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
881.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
882.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
883.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
884.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
885.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
886.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
887.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
888.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
889.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
890.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
891.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	20 
892.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
893.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
894.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
895.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
896.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
897.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
898.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
899.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
*900.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 *
901.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
902.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
903.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
904.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
905.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
906.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
907.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
908.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
909.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
910.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
911.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
912.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
913.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
914.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
915.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
916.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
917.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
918.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
919.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
920.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
921.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
922.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
923.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
924.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
925.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
926.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
927.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
928.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
929.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
930.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
931.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
932.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	18 
933.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
934.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
935.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
936.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
937.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
938.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
939.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
940.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
941.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
942.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
943.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
944.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
945.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
946.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
947.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
948.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
949.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
950.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
951.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
952.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
953.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
954.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
955.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
956.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	17 
957.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
958.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
959.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
960.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
961.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
962.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
963.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
964.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
965.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
966.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
967.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
968.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
969.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
970.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
971.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
972.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
973.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
974.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
975.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
976.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
977.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
978.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
979.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
980.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
981.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
982.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
983.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
984.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
985.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
986.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
987.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
988.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
989.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
990.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
991.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
992.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
993.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
994.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
995.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
996.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
997.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
998.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
999.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
*1000.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 *
1001.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1002.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1003.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1004.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1005.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1006.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1007.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1008.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1009.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1010.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1011.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1012.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1013.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1014.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1015.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1016.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1017.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1018.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1019.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1020.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1021.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1022.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1023.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1024.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1025.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1026.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1027.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1028.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1029.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1030.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1031.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1032.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1033.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1034.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1035.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1036.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1037.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1038.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1039.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1040.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1041.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1042.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1043.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1044.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1045.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1046.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1047.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1048.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1049.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1050.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1051.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1052.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1053.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1054.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1055.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1056.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1057.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	14 
1058.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1059.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1060.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1061.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1062.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1063.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1064.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1065.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1066.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1067.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1068.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1069.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1070.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1071.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1072.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1073.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1074.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1075.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1076.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1077.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1078.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1079.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1080.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1081.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1082.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1083.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1084.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1085.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1086.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1087.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1088.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1089.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1090.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1091.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1092.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1093.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1094.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1095.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1096.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1097.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1098.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1099.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
*1100.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	12 *
1101.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1102.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1103.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1104.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1105.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1106.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1107.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1108.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1109.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1110.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1111.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1112.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1113.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1114.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	12 
1115.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1116.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1117.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1118.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1119.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	12 
1120.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1121.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1122.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1123.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1124.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1125.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1126.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1127.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1128.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1129.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1130.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1131.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1132.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1133.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1134.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1135.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1136.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1137.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1138.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1139.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1140.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1141.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1142.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1143.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1144.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1145.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1146.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1147.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1148.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1149.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1150.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1151.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1152.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1153.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1154.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1155.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1156.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1157.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1158.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1159.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1160.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1161.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1162.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1163.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1164.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1165.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1166.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1167.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1168.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1169.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1170.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1171.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1172.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1173.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1174.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1175.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1176.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1177.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1178.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1179.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1180.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1181.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1182.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1183.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1184.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1185.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1186.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1187.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1188.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1189.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1190.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1191.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1192.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1193.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1194.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1195.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1196.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1197.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1198.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1199.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
*1200.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 *
1201.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1202.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1203.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1204.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1205.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1206.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1207.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1208.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1209.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1210.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1211.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1212.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1213.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1214.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1215.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1216.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1217.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1218.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1219.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1220.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1221.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1222.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1223.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1224.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1225.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1226.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1227.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1228.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1229.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1230.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1231.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1232.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	9 
1233.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1234.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1235.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1236.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1237.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1238.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1239.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1240.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1241.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1242.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1243.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1244.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1245.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1246.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1247.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1248.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1249.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1250.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1251.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1252.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1253.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1254.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1255.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1256.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1257.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1258.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1259.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1260.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1261.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1262.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1263.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1264.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1265.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1266.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1267.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1268.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1269.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1270.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1271.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1272.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1273.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1274.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1275.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1276.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1277.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1278.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1279.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1280.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1281.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1282.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1283.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1284.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1285.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1286.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1287.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1288.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1289.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1290.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1291.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1292.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1293.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1294.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1295.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1296.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1297.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1298.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1299.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
*1300.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 *
1301.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1302.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1303.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1304.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1305.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1306.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1307.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1308.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1309.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1310.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1311.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1312.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1313.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1314.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1315.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1316.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1317.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1318.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1319.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1320.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1321.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1322.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1323.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1324.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1325.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1326.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1327.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1328.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1329.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1330.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1331.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1332.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1333.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1334.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1335.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1336.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1337.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1338.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1339.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1340.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1341.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1342.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1343.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1344.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1345.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1346.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1347.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1348.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1349.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1350.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1351.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1352.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1353.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1354.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1355.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1356.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1357.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1358.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1359.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1360.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1361.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1362.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1363.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1364.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1365.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1366.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1367.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1368.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1369.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1370.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1371.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1372.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1373.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1374.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1375.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1376.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1377.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1378.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1379.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1380.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1381.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1382.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1383.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1384.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1385.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1386.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1387.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1388.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	8 
1389.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1390.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1391.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1392.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1393.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1394.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1395.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1396.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1397.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1398.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1399.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
*1400.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 *
1401.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1402.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1403.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1404.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1405.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1406.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1407.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1408.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1409.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1410.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1411.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1412.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1413.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1414.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1415.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1416.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1417.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1418.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1419.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1420.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1421.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1422.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1423.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1424.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1425.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1426.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1427.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1428.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1429.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1430.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1431.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1432.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1433.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1434.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1435.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1436.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1437.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1438.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	7 
1439.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1440.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1441.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1442.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1443.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1444.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1445.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1446.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1447.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1448.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1449.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1450.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1451.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1452.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1453.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1454.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1455.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1456.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1457.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1458.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1459.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1460.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1461.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1462.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1463.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1464.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1465.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1466.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1467.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1468.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1469.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1470.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1471.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1472.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1473.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1474.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1475.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1476.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1477.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1478.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1479.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1480.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1481.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1482.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1483.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1484.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1485.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1486.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1487.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1488.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1489.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1490.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1491.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1492.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1493.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1494.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1495.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1496.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1497.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1498.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1499.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
*1500.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 *
1501.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1502.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1503.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	6 
1504.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1505.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1506.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1507.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1508.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	6 
1509.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1510.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	6 
1511.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1512.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1513.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1514.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1515.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1516.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1517.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1518.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1519.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1520.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1521.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1522.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1523.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1524.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1525.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1526.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1527.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1528.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1529.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1530.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1531.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1532.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1533.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1534.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1535.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1536.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1537.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1538.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1539.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1540.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1541.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1542.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1543.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1544.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1545.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1546.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1547.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1548.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1549.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1550.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1551.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1552.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1553.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1554.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1555.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1556.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1557.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1558.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1559.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1560.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1561.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1562.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1563.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1564.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1565.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1566.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1567.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1568.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1569.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1570.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1571.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1572.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1573.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1574.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1575.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1576.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1577.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1578.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1579.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1580.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1581.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1582.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1583.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1584.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1585.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1586.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1587.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1588.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1589.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1590.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1591.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1592.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1593.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1594.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1595.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1596.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1597.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1598.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1599.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
*1600.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 *
1601.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	5 
1602.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1603.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1604.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1605.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1606.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1607.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1608.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1609.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1610.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1611.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1612.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1613.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1614.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1615.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1616.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1617.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1618.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1619.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1620.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1621.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1622.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1623.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1624.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1625.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1626.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1627.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1628.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1629.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1630.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1631.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1632.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1633.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1634.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1635.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1636.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1637.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1638.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1639.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1640.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1641.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1642.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1643.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1644.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1645.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1646.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1647.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1648.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1649.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1650.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1651.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1652.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1653.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1654.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1655.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1656.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1657.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1658.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1659.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1660.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1661.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1662.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1663.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1664.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1665.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1666.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1667.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1668.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1669.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1670.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1671.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1672.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1673.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1674.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1675.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1676.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1677.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1678.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1679.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1680.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1681.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1682.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1683.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1684.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1685.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1686.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1687.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1688.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1689.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1690.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1691.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1692.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1693.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1694.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1695.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1696.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1697.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1698.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1699.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
*1700.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 *
1701.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1702.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1703.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1704.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1705.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1706.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1707.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1708.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1709.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1710.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1711.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1712.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1713.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1714.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1715.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1716.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1717.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1718.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1719.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1720.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1721.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1722.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1723.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1724.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1725.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1726.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1727.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1728.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1729.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1730.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1731.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1732.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1733.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1734.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1735.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1736.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1737.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1738.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1739.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1740.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1741.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1742.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1743.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1744.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1745.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1746.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1747.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1748.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1749.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1750.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	3 
1751.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1752.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1753.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1754.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1755.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1756.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1757.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1758.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1759.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1760.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1761.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1762.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1763.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1764.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1765.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1766.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1767.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1768.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1769.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1770.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1771.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3 
1772.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1773.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1774.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1775.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1776.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1777.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1778.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1779.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1780.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1781.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1782.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1783.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1784.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1785.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1786.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1787.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1788.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1789.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1790.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1791.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1792.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1793.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1794.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1795.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1796.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1797.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1798.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1799.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
*1800.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 *
1801.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1802.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1803.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1804.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1805.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1806.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1807.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1808.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1809.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1810.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1811.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1812.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1813.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1814.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1815.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1816.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1817.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1818.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1819.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1820.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1821.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1822.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1823.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1824.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1825.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1826.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1827.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1828.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1829.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1830.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1831.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1832.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1833.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1834.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1835.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1836.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1837.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1838.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1839.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1840.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1841.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1842.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1843.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1844.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1845.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1846.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1847.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1848.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1849.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1850.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1851.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1852.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1853.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1854.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1855.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1856.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1857.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1858.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1859.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1860.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1861.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1862.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1863.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1864.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1865.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1866.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1867.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1868.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1869.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1870.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1871.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1872.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1873.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1874.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1875.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1876.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1877.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1878.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1879.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1880.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1881.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1882.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1883.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1884.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1885.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1886.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1887.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1888.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1889.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1890.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1891.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1892.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1893.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1894.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1895.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1896. Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1897.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1898.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1899.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
*1900.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 *
1901.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1902.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1903.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1904.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1905.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1906.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1907.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1908.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1909.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	1 
1910.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1911.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1912.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1913.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1914.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1915.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1916.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1917.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1918.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1919.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1920.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1921.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1922.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1923.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1924.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1925.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1926.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1927.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1928.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1929.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1930.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1931.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1932.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1933.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1934.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1935.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1936.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1937.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1938.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1939.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1940.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1941.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1942.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1943.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1944.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1945.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1946.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1947.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1948.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1949.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1950.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1951.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1952.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1953.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1954.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1955.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1956.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1957.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1958.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1959.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1960.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1961.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1962.	Jamie Lynn Spears, USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1963.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1964.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1965.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1966.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1967.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1968.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1969.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1970.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1971.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1972.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1973.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1974.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1975.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1976.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1977.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1978.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1979.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1980.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1981.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1982.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1983.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1984.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1985.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1986.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1987.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1988.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1989.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1990.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1991.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1992.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1993.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1994.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1995.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1996.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1997.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1998.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1999.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
*2000.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 *
2001.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2002.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2003.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2004.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2005.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2006.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2007.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2008.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2009.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2010.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2011.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2012.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2013.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2014.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2015.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2016.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2017.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2018.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2019.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2020.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2021.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2022.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2023.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2024.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2025.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2026.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2027.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2028.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2345
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2148
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2002
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1900
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1876
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1752
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1669
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1273
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1266


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5121
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	4996
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3150
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2196
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1909
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1758
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1569
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1373
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Emil Müller (17 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Bella Lesnik
3 Kristina Sterz
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Jule Gölsdorf
6 Anne Willmes
7 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
8 Christa Stipp
9 Christina Rann
10 Ina Dietz
10 Mara Bergmann
10 Verena Püschel


----------



## Quick Nick (18 Apr. 2018)

April Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Laura Papendick
04. Jana Azizi
05. Magdalena Voigt
06. Veronika Klimovits
07. Michelle Borth 
08. Marlene Lufen
09. Alina Merkau
10. Selena Gomez
10. Helene Fischer
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## taurus79 (19 Apr. 2018)

Die Gewinnzahlen für April:

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Stephanie Puls
3 Nele Schenker
4 Isabelle Körner
5 Ruth Hoffmann
6 Wolke Hegenbarth
7 Laura Wontorra
8 Jessy Wellmer
9 Anna Planken
10 Annika Zimmermann


----------



## StefanKa (19 Apr. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 






2. Nora Koppen 






3. Chelsea Small 






4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Iris Mareike Steen






6. Jessica Ginkel






7. Dorothee Bär






8. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 






9. Julia Klöckner 






10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## tvgirlslover (24 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

1. Miriam Lange love2
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Kate Middleton
5. Linda Zervakis
6. Angelique Kerber
7. Alina Merkau
8. Roberta Bieling
9. Karen Heinrichs
10. Julia Klöckner


----------



## RockingSheep (25 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Cav (30 Apr. 2018)

Ranking April 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Alicia Vikander
[

 

5. Julia Dietze


 

6. Vanessa Mai


 

7. Margot Robbie


 

8. Michelle Keegan


 

9. Sara Sampaio


 

10. Rachael Taylor


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Natasha Oakley


----------



## pofgo (30 Apr. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Elizabeth Olsen 
10. Selena Webe


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2018)

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Jelena Dokic*



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Sonja Gerhardt*





*08. Angourie Rice*



 

*09. Rachael Taylor*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## Devilfish (30 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart




2. Selena Gomez




3. Demi Lovato




4. Ariana Grande




5. Taylor Swift




6. Victoria Justice




7. Chloe Grace Moretz




8. Miley Cyrus




9. Hayley Williams




10. Miranda Cosgrove


​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2018)

April 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Olivia Munn
Dove Cameron
Alessandra Ambrosio
Victoria Justice


----------



## ManuN (30 Apr. 2018)

Apr 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Susanne Tockan	
7. Jennifer Knäble	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2018)

Hier meine Aprilwertung 2018:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 



2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## Freibier (30 Apr. 2018)

1. Britney Spears



2. J Lo



3. Rihanna



4. Angelina Jolie



5. Beyonce



6. Jennifer Aniston



7. Shakira



8. Emma Watson



9.Kendra Wilkinson



10. Mariah Carey, Elisabeth Seitz, Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## NEF (30 Apr. 2018)

April 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Zara Larsson	
8. Kelli Berglund	
9. Mila Kunis	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.04.2018 21:20*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5150 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5024 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3159 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2345 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2196 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2165 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2002 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1928 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1908 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1879 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1768 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1761 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1677 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1570 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1373 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1280 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1274 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1267 
22.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1255 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1246 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1169 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1099 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1078 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	995 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	991 
30.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	988 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	977 
32.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	938 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	937 
34.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	934 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	921 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	891 
37.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	872 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	871 
40.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	851 
42.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	841 
43.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	830 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	772 
46.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	762 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
50.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
51.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
52.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
53.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	710 
54.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	709 
55.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
56.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	696 
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	696 
58.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	682 
60.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	675 
61.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	670 
62.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	670 
63.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	662 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	662 
65.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	659 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	635 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	634 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	625 
69.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	620 
70.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	613 
71.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	612 
72.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	610 
73.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	593 
74.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	593 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	592 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	592 
77.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	591 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	557 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	534 
84.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	526 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	524 
87.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	519 
88.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	518 
89.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
91.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
92.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	489 
93.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	488 
94.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
95.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
96.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
97.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	474 
99.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
*100.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 470 
102.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	460 
103.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	459 
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
105.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	453 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	451 
107.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	446 
108.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
109.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	437 
110.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	434 
111.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	426 
113.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	415 
115.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
116.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
117.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	412 
118.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	411 
119.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
120.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	405 
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	405 
122.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	404 
123.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	404 
124.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
125.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	404 
126.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	401 
127.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	401 
129.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
130.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
131.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	391 
132.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
133.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
134.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
135.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
136.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	385 
137.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	383 
138.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	371 
139.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	365 
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
142.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	358 
143.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
144.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	350 
145.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	340 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	340 
147.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
148.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
149.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
150.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
151.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
152.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
153.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	328 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	327 
155.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
156.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
157.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	321 
159.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
160.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	319 
161.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
162.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	315 
163.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	315 
164.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	314 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	311 
166.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
167.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	307 
168.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	302 
169.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	300 
170.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	299 
171.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
172.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
173.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	294 
174.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	293 
176.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
177.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
178.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
179.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
180.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	286 
181.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
182.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	283 
183.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	282 
184.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	282 
185.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	280 
186.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
187.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
188.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	276 
189.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
190.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	273 
191.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
192.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
193.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
194.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
195.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
196.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
197.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
198.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
199.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	266 
*200.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 *
201.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
202.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	264 
203.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	257 
204.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	256 
205.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
206.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
207.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	252 
208.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
209.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	247 
210.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	247 
211.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	246 
212.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
213.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	244 
214.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
215.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	239 
216.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
217.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	235 
218.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	234 
219.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
220.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	231 
221.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	229 
222.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
223.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	227 
224.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
225.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	224 
226.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
227.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	223 
228.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
229.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	222 
230.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
231.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
232.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
233.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	218 
234.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
235.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
236.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	217 
237.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
238.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
239.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	215 
240.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
241.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
242.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
243.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
244.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
245.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
246.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
247.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
248.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	207 
249.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
250.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
251.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
252.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
253.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	199 
255.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
256.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	196 
257.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	196 
258.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	193 
259.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
260.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
261.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	187 
262.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	187 
263.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
264.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
265.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	185 
266.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
267.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
268.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	184 
269.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
270.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
271.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
272.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	181 
273.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	180 
274.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
275.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
276.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
277.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
278.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
279.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	177 
280.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
281.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
282.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
283.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
284.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
285.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	176 
286.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
287.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
288.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	173 
289.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
290.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
291.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
292.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
293.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
294.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	168 
295.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	167 
296.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	167 
297.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	167 
298.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
299.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
*300.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 *
301.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
302.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	166 
303.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	165 
304.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	165 
305.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	164 
306.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
307.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
308.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
309.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
310.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
311.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	157	 
312.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	157 
313.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
314.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
315.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	155 
316.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
317.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	152 
318.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	152 
319.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
320.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
321.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
322.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	150 
323.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
324.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
325.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	149 
326.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
327.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
328.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
329.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
330.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
331.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
332.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	143 
333.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	143 
334.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
335.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	142 
336.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	141 
337.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
338.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
339.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	139 
340.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
341.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	138 
342.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	138 
343.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
344.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
345.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
346.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
347.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
348.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
349.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	136 
350.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	135 
351.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
352.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	133 
353.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
354.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
355.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
356.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
357.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
358.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	129 
359.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
360.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
361.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
362.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
363.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
364.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	126 
365.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	125 
366.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	124 
367.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
368.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
369.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	124 
370.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
371.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	122 
372.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
373.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	118 
374.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
375.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	118 
376.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
377.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
378.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
379.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
380.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
381.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
382.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	117 
383.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
384.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
385.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
386.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	114 
387.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
388.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
389.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
390.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	112 
391.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
392.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
393.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
394.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
395.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	111 
396.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
397.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	110 
398.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
399.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	110 
*400.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	109 *
401.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
402.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	108 
403.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
404.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
405.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
406.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	106 
407.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
408.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
409.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	105 
410.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
411.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
412.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
413.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
414.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
415.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	103 
416.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
417.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	103 
418.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
419.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	102 
420.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
421.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
422.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
423.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
424.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
425.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
426.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96 
427.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	96 
428.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	96 
429.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
430.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
431.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
432.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
433.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	95 
434.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
435.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
436.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
437.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
438.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
439.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
440.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
441.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
442.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	90 
443.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
444.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
445.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	89 
446.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
447.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
448.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
449.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	88 
450.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
451.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
452.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
453.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
454.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
455.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
456.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
457.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
458.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
460.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
461.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	84 
462.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	84 
463.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
464.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
465.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
466.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
467.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
468.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
469.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
470.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
471.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
472.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
473.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
474.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
475.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
476.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
477.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	79 
478.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
479.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
480.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	78 
481.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
482.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
483.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
484.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
485.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
486.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	76 
487.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
488.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
489.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
490.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
491.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
492.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
493.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
494.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
495.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
496.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
497.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	72 
498.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
499.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	72 
*500.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 *
501.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
502.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
503.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
504.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
505.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
506.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
507.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
508.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
509.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
510.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
511.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
512.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
513.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
514.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
515.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
516.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	67 
517.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
518.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
519.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
520.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
521.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
522.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
523.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
524.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
525.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
526.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
527.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
528.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
529.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
530.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	63 
531.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
532.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
533.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	63 
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	62 
535.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	62 
536.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
537.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
538.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
539.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
540.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
541.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	61 
542.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
543.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
544.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
545.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
546.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
547.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
548.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
549.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
550.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
551.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
552.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
553.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
554.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
555.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
556.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
557.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	58 
558.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	58 
559.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
560.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
561.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
562.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
563.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
564.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	56 
565.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
566.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
567.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
568.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	56 
569.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
570.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
571.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
572.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
573.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
574.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
575.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
576.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
577.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
578.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
579.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
580.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
581.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
582.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
583.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
584.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
585.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
586.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
587.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
588.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
589.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
590.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
591.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
592.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
593.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
594.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
595.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
596.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
597.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
598.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
599.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
*600.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 *
601.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
602.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
603.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
604.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
605.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
606.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
607.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	49 
608.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
609.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	49 
610.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
611.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
612.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
613.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
614.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
615.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
616.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	48 
617.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
618.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
619.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
620.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
621.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
622.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
623.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
624.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
625.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
626.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
627.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
628.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
629.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
630.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
631.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	45 
632.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
633.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
634.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
635.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
636.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
637.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
638.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
639.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
640.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
641.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
642.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
643.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
644.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
645.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	44 
646.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	43 
647.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
648.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	43 
649.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
650.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
651.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	43 
652.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
653.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
654.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
655.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
656.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
657.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
658.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	40 
659.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
660.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	40 
661.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
662.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
663.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	40 
664.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
665.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
666.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
667.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
668.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
669.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
670.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
671.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
672.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
673.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
674.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
675.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
676.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	38 
677.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	38 
678.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
679.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
680.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
681.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
682.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
683.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	38 
684.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
685.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
686.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
687.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
688.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
689.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
690.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
691.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
692.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
693.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
694.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
695.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
696.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
697.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
698.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
699.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
*700.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 *
701.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
702.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
703.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
704.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	35 
705.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
706.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
707.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
708.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
709.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
710.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	35 
711.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
712.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
713.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
714.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
715.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
716.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
717.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
718.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
719.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
720.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
721.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
722.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
723.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
724.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
725.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
726.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
727.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
728.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
729.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
730.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	32 
731.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
732.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
733.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
734.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
735.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
736.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
737.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
738.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
739.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
740.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
741.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
742.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
743.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
744.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
745.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	30 
746.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
747.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
748.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
749.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
750.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
751.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
752.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
753.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
754.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
755.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
756.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
757.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
758.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
759.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	29 
760.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
761.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
762.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
763.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
764.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
765.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
766.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
767.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
768.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
769.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
770.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
771.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
772.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
773.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
774.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
775.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
776.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
777.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
778.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
779.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
780.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
781.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
782.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
783.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
784.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
785.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
786.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
787.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
788.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
789.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
790.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
791.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
792.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
793.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
794.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
795.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
796.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	26 
797.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
798.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
799.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
*800.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	26 *
801.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	26 
802.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
803.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
804.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
805.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
806.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
807.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
808.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
809.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
810.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
811.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
812.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
813.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
814.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
815.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
816.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
817.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
818.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
819.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
820.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
821.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
822.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
823.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	25 
824.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
825.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
826.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
827.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
828.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
829.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
830.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
831.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
832.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
833.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
834.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
835.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
836.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
837.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
838.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
839.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
840.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
841.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
842.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
843.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
844.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
845.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
846.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
847.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
848.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
849.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
850.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
851.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
852.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
853.	Amy Childs, GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
854.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
855.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
856.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
857.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
858.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
859.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
860.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	22 
861.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
862.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
863.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
864.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
865.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
866.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
867.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
868.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
869.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
870.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
871.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
872.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
873.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
874.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
875.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
876.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
877.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
878.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
879.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
880.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
881.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
882.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
883.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
884.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
885.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
886.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
887.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
888.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
889.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
890.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
891.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	20 
892.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
893.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
894.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
895.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
896.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
897.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
898.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
899.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
*900.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 *
901.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
902.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
903.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
904.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
905.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
906.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
907.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
908.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
909.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
910.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
911.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
912.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
913.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
914.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
915.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
916.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
917.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
918.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
919.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
920.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
921.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
922.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
923.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
924.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
925.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
926.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
927.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
928.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
929.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
930.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
931.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
932.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	18 
933.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
934.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
935.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
936.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
937.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
938.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
939.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
940.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
941.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
942.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
943.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
944.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
945.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
946.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
947.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
948.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
949.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
950.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
951.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
952.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
953.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
954.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
955.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
956.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	17 
957.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
958.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
959.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
960.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
961.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
962.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
963.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
964.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
965.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
966.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
967.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
968.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
969.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
970.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
971.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
972.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
973.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
974.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
975.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
976.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
977.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
978.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
979.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
980.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
981.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
982.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
983.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
984.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
985.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
986.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	16 
987.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
988.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
989.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
990.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
991.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
992.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
993.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
994.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
995.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
996.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
997.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
998.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
999.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
*1000.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 *
1001.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1002.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1003.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1004.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1005.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1006.	Anja Mittag,	D, 16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1007.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1008.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1009.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1010.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1011.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1012.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1013.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1014.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1015.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1016.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1017.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1018.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1019.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1020.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1021.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1022.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1023.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1024.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1025.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1026.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1027.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1028.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	15 
1029.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1030.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1031.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1032.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1033.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1034.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1035.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	14 
1036.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1037.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1038.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1039.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1040.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1041.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1042.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1043.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1044.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1045.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1046.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1047.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1048.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1049.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1050.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1051.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1052.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1053.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1054.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1055.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1056.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1057.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1058.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1059.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1060.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1061.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1062.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1063.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1064.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1065.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1066.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1067.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1068.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1069.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1070.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1071.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1072.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1073.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1074.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1075.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1076.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1077.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1078.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1079.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1080.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1081.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1082.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1083.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1084.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1085.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1086.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	13 
1087.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1088.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1089.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1090.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1091.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1092.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1093.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1094.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1095.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1096.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1097.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1098.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1099.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
*1100.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	12 *
1101.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1102.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1103.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1104.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	12 
1105.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1106.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1107.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1108.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1109.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1110.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1111.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	12 
1112.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1113.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1114.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	12 
1115.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1116.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1117.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1118.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1119.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1120.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1121.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1122.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1123.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1124.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1125.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1126.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1127.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1128.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1129.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1130.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1131.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1132.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1133.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1134.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1135.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1136.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1137.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1138.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1139.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1140.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1141.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1142.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1143.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1144.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1145.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1146.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1147.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1148.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1149.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1150.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1151.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1152.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1153.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1154.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1155.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1156.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1157.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1158.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1159.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1160.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1161.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1162.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1163.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1164.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1165.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1166.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1167.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1168.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1169.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1170.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1171.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1172.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1173.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1174.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1175.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1176.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1177.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1178.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1179.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1180.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1181.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1182.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1183.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1184.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1185.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1186.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1187.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1188.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1189.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1190.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1191.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1192.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1193.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1194.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1195.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1196.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1197.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1198.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1199.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
*1200.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 *
1201.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1202.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1203.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1204.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1205.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1206.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1207.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1208.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1209.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1210.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1211.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1212.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1213.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1214.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1215.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1216.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1217.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1218.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1219.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1220.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1221.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1222.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1223.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1224.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1225.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1226.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1227.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1228.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1229.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1230.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1231.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1232.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1233.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1234.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1235.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	9 
1236.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1237.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1238.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1239.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1240.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1241.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1242.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1243.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1244.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1245.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1246.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1247.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1248.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1249.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1250.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1251.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1252.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1253.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1254.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1255.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1256.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1257.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1258.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1259.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1260.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	9 
1261.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1262.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1263.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1264.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1265.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1266.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1267.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1268.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1269.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1270.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1271.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1272.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1273.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1274.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1275.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1276.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1277.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1278.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1279.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1280.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1281.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1282.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1283.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1284.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1285.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1286.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1287.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1288.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1289.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1290.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1291.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1292.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1293.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1294.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1295.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1296.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1297.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1298.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1299.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
*1300.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 *
1301.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1302.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1303.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1304.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1305.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1306.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1307.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1308.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1309.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1310.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1311.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1312.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1313.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1314.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1315.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1316.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1317.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1318.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1319.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1320.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1321.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1322.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1323.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1324.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1325.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1326.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1327.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1328.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1329.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1330.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1331.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1332.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1333.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1334.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1335.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1336.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1337.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1338.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1339.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1340.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1341.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1342.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1343.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1344.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1345.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1346.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1347.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1348.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1349.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1350.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1351.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1352.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1353.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1354.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1355.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1356.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1357.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1358.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1359.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1360.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1361.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1362.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1363.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1364.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1365.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1366.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1367.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1368.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1369.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1370.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1371.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1372.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1373.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1374.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1375.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1376.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1377.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1378.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1379.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1380.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1381.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1382.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1383.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1384.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1385.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1386.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1387.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1388.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1389.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1390.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1391.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	8 
1392.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1393.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1394.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1395.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1396.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1397.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1398.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1399.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
*1400.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 *
1401.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1402.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1403.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1404.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1405.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1406.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1407.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1408.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1409.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1410.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1411.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1412.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1413.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1414.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1415.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1416.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1417.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1418.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1419.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1420.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1421.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1422.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1423.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1424.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1425.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1426.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1427.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1428.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1429.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1430.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1431.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1432.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1433.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1434.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1435.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1436.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1437.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1438.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1439.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1440.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	7 
1441.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1442.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1443.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1444.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1445.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1446.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1447.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1448.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1449.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1450.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1451.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1452.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1453.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1454.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1455.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1456.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1457.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1458.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1459.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1460.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1461.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1462.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1463.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1464.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1465.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1466.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7	 
1467.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1468.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1469.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1470.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1471.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1472.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1473.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1474.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1475.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1476.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1477.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1478.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1479.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1480.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1481.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1482.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1483.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1484.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1485.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1486.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1487.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1488.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1489.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1490.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1491.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1492.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1493.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1494.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1495.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1496.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1497.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1498.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1499.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
*1500.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 *
1501.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1502.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1503.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1504.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1505.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1506.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1507.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1508.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1509.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1510.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1511.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	6 
1512.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1513.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1514.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1515.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1516.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1517.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1518.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1519.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1520.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1521.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1522.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1523.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1524.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1525.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1526.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1527.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1528.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1529.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1530.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1531.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1532.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1533.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1534.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1535.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1536.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1537.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1538.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1539.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1540.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1541.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1542.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1543.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1544.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1545.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1546.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1547.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1548.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1549.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1550.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1551.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1552.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1553.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1554.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1555.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1556.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1557.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1558.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1559.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1560.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1561.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1562.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1563.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1564.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1565.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1566.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1567.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1568.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1569.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1570.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1571.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1572.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1573.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1574.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1575.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1576.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1577.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1578.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1579.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1580.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1581.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1582.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1583.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1584.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1585.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1586.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1587.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1588.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1589.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1590.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1591.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1592.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1593.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1594.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1595.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1596.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1597.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1598.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1599.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
*1600.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 *
1601.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1602.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1603.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1604.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1605.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1606.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1607.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1608.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1609.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1610.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1611.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1612.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1613.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1614.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1615.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1616.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1617.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1618.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1619.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1620.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1621.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1622.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1623.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1624.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1625.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1626.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1627.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1628.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1629.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1630.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1631.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1632.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1633.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1634.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1635.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1636.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1637.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1638.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1639.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1640.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1641.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1642.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1643.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1644.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1645.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1646.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1647.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1648.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1649.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1650.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1651.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1652.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1653.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1654.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1655.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1656.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1657.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1658.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1659.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1660.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1661.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1662.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1663.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1664.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1665.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1666.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1667.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1668.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1669.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1670.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1671.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1672.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1673.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1674.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1675.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1676.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1677.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1678.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1679.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1680.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1681.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1682.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1683.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1684.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1685.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1686.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1687.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1688.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1689.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1690.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1691.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1692.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1693.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1694.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1695.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1696.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1697.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1698.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1699.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
*1700.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 *
1701.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1702.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1703.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1704.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1705.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1706.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1707.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1708.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1709.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1710.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1711.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1712.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1713.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1714.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1715.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1716.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1717.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1718.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1719.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1720.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1721.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1722.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1723.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1724.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1725.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1726.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1727.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1728.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1729.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1730.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1731.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1732.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1733.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1734.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1735.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1736.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1737.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1738.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1739.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1740.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1741.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1742.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1743.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1744.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1745.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1746.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1747.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1748.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1749.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1750.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1751.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1752.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1753.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1754.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1755.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1756.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1757.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1758.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1759.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1760.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1761.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1762.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1763.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1764.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1765.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1766.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1767.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1768.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1769.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1770.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1771.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1772.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1773.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1774.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1775.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1776.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1777.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1778.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1779.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1780.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1781.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1782.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1783.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1784.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1785.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1786.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1787.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1788.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1789.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1790.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1791.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1792.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1793.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1794.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1795.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1796.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1797.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1798.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1799.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
*1800.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 *
1801.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1802.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1803.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1804.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1805.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1806.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1807.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1808.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1809.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1810.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2 
1811.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1812.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1813.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1814.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1815.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1816.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1817.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1818.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1819.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1820.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1821.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1822.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1823.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1824.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1825.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1826.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1827.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1828.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1829.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1830.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1831.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1832.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1833.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1834.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1835.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1836.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1837.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1838.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1839.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1840.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1841.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1842.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1843.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1844.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1845.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1846.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1847.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1848.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1849.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1850.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1851.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1852.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1853.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1854.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1855.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1856.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1857.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1858.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1859.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1860.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1861.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1862.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1863.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1864.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1865.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1866.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1867.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1868.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1869.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1870.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1871.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1872.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1873.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1874.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1875.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1876.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1877.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1878.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1879.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1880.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1881.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1882.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1883.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1884.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1885.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1886.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1887.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1888.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1889.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1890.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1891.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1892.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1893.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1894.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1895.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1896.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1897.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1898.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1899.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
*1900.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 *
1901.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1902.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1903.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1904.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1905.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1906.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1907.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1908.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1909.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	1 
1910.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1911.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1912.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1913.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1914.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1915.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1916.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1917.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1918.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1919.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1920.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1921.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1922.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1923.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1924.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1925.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1926.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1927.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1928.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1929.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1930.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1931.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1932.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1933.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1934.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1935.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1936.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1937.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1938.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1939.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1940.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1941.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1942.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1943.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1944.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1945.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1946.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1947.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1948.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1949.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1950.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1951.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1952.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1953.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1954.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1955.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1956.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1957.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1958.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1959.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1960.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1961.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1962.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1963.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1964.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1965.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1966.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1967.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1968.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1969.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1970.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1971.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1972.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1973.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1974.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1975.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1976.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1977.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1978.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1979.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1980.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1981.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1982.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1983.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1984.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1985.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1986.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1987.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1988.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1989.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1990.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1991.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1992.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1993.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1994.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1995.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
1996.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
1997.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
1998.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
1999.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
*2000.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 *
2001.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2002.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2003.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2004.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2005.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2006.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2007.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2008.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2009.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2010.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2011.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2012.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2013.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2014.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2015.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2016.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2017.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2018.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2019.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2020.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2021.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2022.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2023.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2024.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2025.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2026.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2027.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2028.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2345
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2165
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2002
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1908
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1879
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1768
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1677
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1280
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1274


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5150
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5024
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3159
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2196
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1928
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1761
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1570
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1373
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2018)

Für Mai

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Elizabeth Olsen


 

 
3. Jennifer Morrison


 

 
4. Jodie Foster


 
5 Emily Blunt


 
6. Anna Kendrick


 
7. Natalie Dormer


 
8. Saoirse Ronan


 
9. Emma Stone


 
10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Sandra Bullock & Cate Blanchett


 ​


----------



## tort3 (1 Mai 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut




2. Sarah Lombardi




3. Hailee Steinfeld




4. Tanja Tischewitsch




5. Sylvie Meis




6. Angelina Heger




7. Ariana Grande




8. Janina Uhse




9. Vanessa Mai




10. Sila Sahin


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2018)

*1. Hayley Williams / LaFee*


 



2. Victoria Justice
3. Cheyenne Pahde / Valentina Pahde
4. Kristen Stewart
5. Taylor Swift
6. Demi Lovato 
7. Lauren German
8. Evan Rachel Wood
9. Franziska Benz
10. Jaimie Alexander


----------



## Afefan (1 Mai 2018)

1. Julia Görges
2. Meghan Markle
3. Alina Merkau
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Emma Watson
6. Eva Imhof
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Sasha Banks
9. Bettina Zimmermann
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Rose Leslie


----------



## brian69 (1 Mai 2018)

*Mai 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Natalie Dormer*




 

 

*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Jennifer Morrison 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 

 


*7. Emma Stone 8. Eva Green 9. Camilla Belle*




 

 

 


*10.
Margot Robbie - Priyanka Chopra - Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Taylor Swift
4 Bella Lesnik
5 Laura Dünnwald
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Susanne Langhans
8 Stephanie Meißner
9 Verena Püschel
10 Yve Fehring
10 Elena Bruhn
10 Catherine Vogel


----------



## tino2003 (1 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1.	Linda de Mol
2.	Alice Dwyer
3.	Sylvie Meis
4.	Julia Koschitz
5.	Aline Abboud
6.	Linda Zervakis
7.	Pinar Tanrikolu
8.	Anna Kournikova
9.	Aylin Tezel
10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Walt (2 Mai 2018)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Maria Wedig, D, *14.02.1984 in Potsdam/D





3. Lindsey Vonn





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Cosma Shiva Hagen





6. Suzan Anbeh





7. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Diane Willems





9. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Muriel Baumeister


----------



## RoadDog (2 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1. Melissa Benoist love2 
2. Lily Collins
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Victoria Justice
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Taylor Swift
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Naomi Scott
10. Willa Holland


----------



## lappi (3 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1 Michelle Williams
2 Jennifer Lawrence
3 Katie Holmes
4 Anne Hathaway
5 Stefanie Hertel
6 Francine Jordi
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Taylor Swift
9 Keira Knightley
10 Madeleine Wehle


----------



## benedikt (3 Mai 2018)

Meine Mai-Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04 .Vanessa Fuchs
05. Celine Bethmann
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Taylor Hill
09. Gintare Sudziute
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Iris Kavka
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## hsvmann (3 Mai 2018)

*05 / 18*

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba	*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Valentina Pahde 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Veronika Klimovits 
05.) Michelle Borth 
06.) Angela Finger-Erben
07.) Vanessa Mai 
08.) Selena Gomez 
09.) Alina Merkau 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Katy Perry


----------



## taurus79 (6 Mai 2018)

Alles neu macht der Mai:

I Stephanie Puls
II Mareile Höppner
III Anna Planken
IV Ruth Hoffmann
V Nele Schenker
VI Isabelle Körner
VII Jessy Wellmer
VIII Annika Zimmermann
IX Wolke Hegenbarth
X Stefanie Hertel


----------



## maggi77 (6 Mai 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Kara del Toro
6. Joana Krupa
7. Cathy Lugner
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Lilia Ermak
10.Kattia Vides


----------



## dabi (10 Mai 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Yasmine Bleeth
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Mila Kunis
8.Jessica Simpson
9.Audrina Patridge
10.Jana Ina Zarrella


----------



## Quick Nick (13 Mai 2018)

Mai Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Laura Papendick
04. Jana Azizi
05. Alica Schmidt
06. Veronika Klimovits
07. Alina Merkau
08. Marlene Lufen
09. Selena Gomez
10. Jennifer Lawrence
10. Helene Fischer
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Mai 2018)

hier mein Mai-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Paulina Krasa
6.) Anja Heyde
7.) Jessy Wellmer
8.) Bella Lesnik
9.) Annette Betz
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (16 Mai 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert  


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (16 Mai 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.05.2018 18:50*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5179 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5064 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3185 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2206 
6.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2201 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2028 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1928 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1911 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1885 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1768 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1766 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1697 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1574 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1383 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1298 
20.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1289 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1285 
22.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1255 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1249 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1169 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1079 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	995 
29.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	995 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	995 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	987 
32.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	955 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	938 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	938 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	921 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	905 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	881 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	881 
39.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
40.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	863 
42.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	854 
43.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	830 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	779 
46.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	771 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	728 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
51.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
52.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	720 
53.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	715 
54.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
55.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	706 
57.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
58.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	683 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	682 
60.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	675 
61.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	670 
62.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	670 
63.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	665 
64.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	662 
65.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	662 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	644 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	635 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	631 
69.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	620 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	620 
71.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	614 
72.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	610 
73.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	604 
74.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	598 
75.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	597 
76.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	592 
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	592 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	557 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	536 
83.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
84.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
85.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	524 
87.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	519 
88.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	518 
89.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
91.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
92.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	495 
93.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	489 
94.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
95.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
96.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
97.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	474 
99.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 
*100.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 *
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 470 
102.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	468 
103.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	466 
104.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	460 
105.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
106.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	451 
107.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	451 
108.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	446 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
110.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	434 
111.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	426 
113.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
114.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	421 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	420 
116.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	417 
117.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
118.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
119.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	408 
120.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
121.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	406 
122.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	405 
123.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	404 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	404 
125.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
126.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	404 
127.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	401 
129.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	401 
130.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
131.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
132.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	390 
133.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
134.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
136.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
137.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	383 
138.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	372 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	368 
140.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
141.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	360 
142.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
143.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	358 
144.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
145.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	344 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	340 
147.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
148.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
149.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
150.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
151.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
152.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	330 
154.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	328 
155.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
156.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
157.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	323 
158.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	321 
160.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
161.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	319 
162.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	316 
163.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
164.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	315 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	311 
166.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	310 
167.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
168.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	307 
169.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	306 
170.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	299 
171.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
172.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
173.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	294 
174.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	293 
176.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
177.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
178.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
179.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
180.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	286 
181.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	286 
182.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
183.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	283 
184.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	282 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	282 
186.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
187.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	278 
188.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
189.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	276 
190.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
191.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
192.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
193.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
194.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
195.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	269 
196.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
197.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
198.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
199.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
*200.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	266 *
201.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
202.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
203.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	257 
204.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	256 
205.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
206.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	255 
207.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
208.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	251 
209.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
210.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	247 
211.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	246 
212.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
213.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	244 
214.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	241 
215.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
216.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	239 
217.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	236 
218.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	235 
219.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	234 
220.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	233 
221.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	232 
222.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
223.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	231 
224.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	228 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
226.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
227.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	225 
228.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
229.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
230.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	222 
231.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
232.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
233.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
234.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
235.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
236.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	217 
237.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	217 
238.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
239.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
240.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
241.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
242.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
243.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
244.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
245.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
246.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	210 
247.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	210 
248.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
249.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
251.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
252.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	204 
253.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
254.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
255.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	202 
256.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
257.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	196 
259.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
260.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	188 
261.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
262.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	187 
263.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	187 
264.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
265.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
266.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	185 
267.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
268.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
269.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	184 
270.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
271.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
272.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
273.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	180 
274.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
275.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
276.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	179 
277.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
278.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
279.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
280.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	177 
281.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
282.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
283.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
284.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
285.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
286.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
287.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
288.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
289.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
290.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
291.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	172 
292.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
293.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
294.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
295.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	168 
296.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	168 
297.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	167 
298.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	167 
299.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	167 
*300.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 *
301.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
302.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
303.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
304.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	166 
305.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	165 
306.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	162 
307.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
308.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
309.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
310.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
311.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
312.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	158 
313.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
314.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
315.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	155 
316.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	155 
317.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	154 
318.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
319.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	154 
320.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	152 
321.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	151 
322.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
323.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
324.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
325.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	150 
326.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	150 
327.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
328.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
329.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
330.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
331.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	147 
332.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
333.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
334.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	145 
335.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
336.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	143 
337.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
338.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
339.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	142 
340.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
341.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
342.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
343.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	139 
344.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
345.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
346.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
347.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	137 
348.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
349.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
350.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
351.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
352.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
353.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
354.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
355.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
356.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
357.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
358.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	129 
359.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	129 
360.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	128 
361.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
362.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
363.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
364.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
365.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
366.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	126 
367.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	126 
368.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
369.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	124 
370.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
371.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
372.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
373.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	123 
374.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
375.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	119 
376.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	119 
377.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
378.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
379.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
380.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
381.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
382.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
383.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
384.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
385.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	116 
386.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
387.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	115 
388.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
389.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
390.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	113 
391.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
392.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	113 
393.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	113 
394.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
395.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
396.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
397.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
398.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
399.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	111 
*400.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 *
401.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	111 
402.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
403.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
404.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	110 
405.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
406.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	108 
407.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
408.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
409.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	107 
410.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	106 
411.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
412.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
413.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	104 
414.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
415.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
416.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
417.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
418.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
419.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
420.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	103 
421.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
422.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	101 
423.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
424.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	100 
425.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
426.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
427.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
428.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
429.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	96 
430.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
431.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
432.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
433.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
434.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
435.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
436.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
437.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
438.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
439.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
440.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
441.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
442.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	90 
443.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
444.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
445.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	89 
446.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
447.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
448.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
449.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	88 
450.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
451.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
452.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
453.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
454.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
455.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
456.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
457.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
458.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	85 
459.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
460.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
461.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
462.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	84 
463.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
464.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
465.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
466.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
467.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
468.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
469.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
470.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	82 
471.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	82 
472.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
473.	Anja Kling,	D, 22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
474.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
475.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
476.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
477.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
478.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
479.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
480.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
481.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	79 
482.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
483.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
484.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
485.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	77 
486.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
487.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
488.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
489.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
490.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
491.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
492.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
493.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
494.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
495.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
496.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
497.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
498.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	72 
499.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
*500.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 *
501.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
502.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
503.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
504.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	70 
505.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
506.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
507.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
508.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
509.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
510.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
511.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
512.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
513.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
514.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
515.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
516.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
517.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	67 
518.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	66 
519.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
520.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
521.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
522.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
523.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
524.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
525.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
526.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
527.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
528.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
529.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	64 
530.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
531.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
532.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	63 
533.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
534.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
535.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
536.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
537.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	63 
538.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	62 
539.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
540.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
541.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
542.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
543.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
544.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
545.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
546.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
547.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
548.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
549.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
550.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
551.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
552.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
553.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
554.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
555.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
556.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
557.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
558.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
559.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	58 
560.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
561.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
562.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	57 
563.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
564.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
565.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
566.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	56 
567.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
568.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
569.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
570.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
571.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
572.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
573.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
574.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
575.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
576.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	55 
577.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
578.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
579.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
580.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
581.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
582.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
583.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
584.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
585.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
586.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
587.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
588.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	52 
589.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
590.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
591.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
592.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
593.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
594.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
595.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
596.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
597.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
598.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
599.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
*600.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 *
601.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
602.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
603.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 
604.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
605.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
606.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	50 
607.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
608.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
609.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
610.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
611.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
612.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	49 
613.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
614.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
615.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	49 
616.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
617.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
618.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
619.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
620.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	47 
621.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
622.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	47 
623.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
624.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
625.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
626.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
627.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
628.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
629.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
630.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
631.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
632.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
633.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
634.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
635.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
636.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
637.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	45 
638.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	45 
639.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
640.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	45 
641.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
642.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
643.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
644.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
645.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
646.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
647.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
648.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
649.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
650.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
651.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
652.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
653.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
654.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
655.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	42 
656.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
657.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
658.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
659.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
660.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
661.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
662.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
663.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
664.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
665.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	40 
666.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
667.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
668.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
669.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
670.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
671.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
672.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
673.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
674.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
675.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
676.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
677.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
678.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
679.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
680.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
681.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
682.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
683.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
684.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
685.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	38 
686.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	38 
687.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
688.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
689.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
690.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
691.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
692.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
693.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
694.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
695.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
696.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
697.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
698.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
699.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
*700.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 *
701.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
702.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
703.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
704.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
705.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
706.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
707.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
708.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
709.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
710.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
711.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
712.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	34 
713.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
714.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
715.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
716.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
717.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
718.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
719.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
720.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
721.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
722.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	33 
723.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
724.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
725.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
726.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
727.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
728.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
729.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
730.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
731.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
732.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
733.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
734.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
735.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
736.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
737.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
738.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
739.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
740.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
741.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
742.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
743.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
744.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
745.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
746.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
747.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
748.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
749.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
750.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
751.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
752.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
753.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
754.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
755.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
756.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
757.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
758.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
759.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	29 
760.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
761.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
762.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	29 
763.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
764.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
765.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
766.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
767.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
768.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	29 
769.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
770.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
771.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
772.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
773.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
774.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
775.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
776.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
777.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
778.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
779.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	28 
780.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
781.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
782.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
783.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
784.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
785.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
786.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
787.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
788.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
789.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
790.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
791.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
792.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
793.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
794.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
795.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	27 
796.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
797.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
798.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	26 
799.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
*800.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 *
801.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
802.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	26 
803.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
804.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
805.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
806.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
807.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
808.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
809.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
810.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
811.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
812.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
813.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
814.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
815.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
816.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
817.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
818.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
819.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
820.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
821.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
822.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
823.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
824.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
825.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
826.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
827.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
828.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	24 
829.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
830.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
831.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
832.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
833.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
834.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
835.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
836.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
837.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
838.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
839.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
840.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
841.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
842.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
843.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
844.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
845.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
846.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
847.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
848.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
849.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
850.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
851.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
852.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
853.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
854.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
855.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
856.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
857.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
858.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
859.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
860.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
861.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	22 
862.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
863.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
864.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
865.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
866.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	22 
867.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
868.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
869.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
870.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
871.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
872.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
873.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
874.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	21 
875.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
876.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
877.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
878.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
879.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
880.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
881.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
882.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
883.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
884.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
885.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
886.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
887.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
888.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
889.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
890.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
891.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
892.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
893.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
894.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	20 
895.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
896.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	20 
897.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
898.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
899.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
*900.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 *
901.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
902.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
903.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
904.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
905.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
906.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
907.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
908.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
909.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
910.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
911.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
912.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
913.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
914.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
915.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
916.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
917.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
918.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
919.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
920.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
921.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
922.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
923.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
924.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
925.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
926.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
927.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
928.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
929.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
930.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
931.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
932.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
933.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
934.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
935.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
936.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
937.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
938.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
939.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
940.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
941.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
942.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
943.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
944.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
945.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
946.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
947.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
948.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
949.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
950.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
951.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
952.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
953.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
954.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
955.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	18 
956.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
957.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
958.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
959.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
960.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
961.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
962.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
963.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
964.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
965.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
966.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
967.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
968.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
969.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
970.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
971.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
972.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
973.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
974.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
975.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
976.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
977.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
978.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
979.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
980.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
981.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
982.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
983.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
984.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
985.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
986.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
987.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
988.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
989.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
990.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
991.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
992.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
993.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
994.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
995.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
996.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
997.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
998.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
999.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
*1000.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 *
1001.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1002.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1003.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1004.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	15 
1005.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1006.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1007.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1008.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1009.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1010.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1011.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1012.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1013.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1014.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1015.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1016.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1017.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1018.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1019.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1020.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1021.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1022.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1023.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1024.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1025.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1026.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1027.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1028.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1029.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1030.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1031.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1032.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1033.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1034.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1035.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1036.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	14 
1037.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1038.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1039.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1040.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1041.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1042.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1043.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1044.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1045.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1046.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1047.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1048.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1049.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1050.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1051.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1052.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1053.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1054.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1055.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1056.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1057.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1058.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1059.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1060.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1061.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1062.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1063.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1064.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1065.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1066.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1067.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1068.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1069.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1070.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1071.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1072.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1073.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1074.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1075.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1076.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1077.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	13 
1078.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1079.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1080.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1081.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1082.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1083.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1084.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1085.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1086.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1087.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1088.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	13 
1089.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1090.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1091.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1092.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1093.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1094.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1095.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1096.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1097.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1098.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1099.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
*1100.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 *
1101.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1102.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	12 
1103.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1104.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1105.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	12 
1106.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1107.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1108.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1109.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1110.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1111.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1112.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1113.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	12 
1114.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1115.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1116.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	12 
1117.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1118.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1119.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1120.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1121.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1122.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1123.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1124.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1125.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1126.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1127.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1128.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1129.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1130.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1131.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1132.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1133.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1134.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1135.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1136.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1137.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1138.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1139.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1140.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1141.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1142.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1143.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1144.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1145.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1146.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1147.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1148.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1149.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1150.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1151.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1152.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1153.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1154.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1155.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1156.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1157.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1158.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1159.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1160.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1161.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1162.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1163.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1164.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1165.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1166.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1167.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1168.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1169.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	11 
1170.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1171.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1172.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1173.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1174.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1175.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1176.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1177.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1178.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1179.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1180.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1181.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1182.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1183.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1184.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1185.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1186.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1187.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1188.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1189.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1190.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1191.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1192.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1193.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1194.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1195.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1196.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1197.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1198.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1199.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
*1200.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 *
1201.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1202.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1203.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1204.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1205.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1206.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1207.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1208.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1209.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1210.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1211.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1212.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1213.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1214.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1215.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1216.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1217.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1218.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1219.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1220.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1221.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1222.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1223.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1224.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1225.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1226.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1227.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1228.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1229.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1230.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1231.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1232.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1233.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1234.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1235.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1236.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1237.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1238.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1239.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1240.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1241.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1242.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1243.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1244.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1245.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1246.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1247.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1248.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1249.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1250.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1251.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1252.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1253.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1254.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1255.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1256.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1257.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1258.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1259.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1260.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1261.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1262.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1263.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1264.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1265.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1266.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1267.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D, 23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1268.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1269.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1270.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1271.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1272.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1273.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1274.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1275.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1276.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1277.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1278.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1279.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1280.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1281.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1282.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1283.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1284.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1285.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1286.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1287.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1288.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1289.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1290.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1291.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1292.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1293.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1294.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1295.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1296.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1297.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1298.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	9 
1299.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
*1300.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 *
1301.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1302.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1303.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1304.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1305.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1306.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1307.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1308.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1309.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1310.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1311.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1312.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1313.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1314.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1315.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1316.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1317.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1318.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1319.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1320.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1321.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1322.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1323.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1324.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1325.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1326.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1327.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1328.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1329.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1330.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1331.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1332.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1333.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1334.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1335.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1336.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	8 
1337.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1338.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1339.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1340.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1341.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1342.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1343.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1344.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1345.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1346.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1347.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1348.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1349.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1350.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1351.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1352.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1353.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1354.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1355.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1356.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1357.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1358.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1359.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1360.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1361.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1362.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1363.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1364.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1365.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1366.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1367.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1368.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1369.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1370.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1371.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1372.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1373.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1374.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1375.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1376.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1377.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1378.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1379.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1380.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1381.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1382.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1383.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1384.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1385.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1386.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1387.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1388.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1389.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1390.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1391.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1392.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1393.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1394.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1395.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1396.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1397.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1398.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1399.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*1400.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 *
1401.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1402.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1403.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1404.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1405.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1406.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1407.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1408.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1409.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1410.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1411.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1412.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1413.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1414.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1415.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1416.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1417.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1418.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1419.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1420.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1421.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1422.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1423.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1424.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1425.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1426.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1427.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1428.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1429.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1430.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1431.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1432.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1433.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1434.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1435.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1436.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1437.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1438.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1439.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1440.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1441.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1442.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1443.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1444.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1445.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1446.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1447.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1448.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1449.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1450.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1451.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1452.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1453.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1454.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1455.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1456.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1457.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1458.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1459.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1460.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1461.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1462.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1463.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1464.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1465.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1466.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1467.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1468.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1469.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1470.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1471.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1472.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1473.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1474.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1475.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1476.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1477.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1478.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1479.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1480.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1481.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1482.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1483.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1484.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1485.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1486.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1487.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1488.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1489.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1490.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1491.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1492.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1493.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1494.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1495.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1496.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1497.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1498.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1499.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
*1500.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 *
1501.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1502.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1503.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1504.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1505.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1506.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1507.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1508.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1509.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1510.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1511.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1512.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1513.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1514.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	6 
1515.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1516.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1517.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1518.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1519.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1520.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1521.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1522.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1523.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1524.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1525.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1526.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1527.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1528.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1529.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1530.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1531.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1532.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1533.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1534.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1535.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1536.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	6 
1537.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1538.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1539.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1540.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1541.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1542.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1543.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1544.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1545.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1546.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1547.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1548.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1549.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1550.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1551.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1552.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1553.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1554.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1555.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1556.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1557.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1558.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1559.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1560.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1561.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1562.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1563.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1564.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1565.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1566.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1567.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1568.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1569.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1570.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1571.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1572.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1573.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1574.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1575.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1576.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1577.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1578.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1579.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1580.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1581.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1582.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1583.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1584.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1585.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1586.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1587.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1588.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1589.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1590.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1591.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1592.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1593.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1594.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1595.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1596.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1597.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1598.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1599.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
*1600.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 *
1601.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1602.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1603.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1604.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1605.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1606.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1607.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1608.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1609.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1610.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1611.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1612.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1613.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1614.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1615.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1616.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1617.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1618.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1619.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1620.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1621.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1622.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1623.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1624.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1625.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1626.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1627.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1628.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1629.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1630.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1631.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1632.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1633.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1634.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1635.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1636.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1637.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1638.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1639.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1640.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1641.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1642.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1643.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1644.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1645.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1646.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1647.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1648.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1649.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1650.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1651.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1652.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1653.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1654.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1655.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1656.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1657.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1658.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1659.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1660.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1661.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1662.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1663.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1664.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1665.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1666.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1667.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1668.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1669.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1670.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1671.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1672.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1673.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1674.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1675.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1676.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1677.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1678.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1679.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1680.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1681.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1682.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1683.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1684.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1685.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1686.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1687.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1688.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1689.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1690.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1691.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1692.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1693.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1694.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1695.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1696.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1697.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1698.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1699.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
*1700.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 *
1701.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1702.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1703.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1704.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1705.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1706.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1707.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1708.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1709.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1710.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1711.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1712.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1713.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1714.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1715.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1716.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1717.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1718.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1719.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1720.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1721.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1722.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1723.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1724.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1725.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1726.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1727.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1728.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1729.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1730.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1731.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1732.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1733.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1734.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1735.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1736.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1737.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1738.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1739.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1740.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1741.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1742.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1743.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1744.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1745.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1746.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1747.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1748.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1749.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1750.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1751.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1752.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1753.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1754.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1755.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1756.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1757.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1758.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1759.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1760.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1761.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1762.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1763.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1764.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1765.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1766.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1767.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1768.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1769.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1770.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1771.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1772.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1773.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1774.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1775.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1776.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1777.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1778.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1779.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1780.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1781.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1782.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1783.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1784.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1785.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1786.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1787.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1788.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1789.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1790.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1791.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1792.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1793.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1794.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1795.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1796.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1797.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1798.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1799.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
*1800.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 *
1801.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1802.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1803.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1804.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1805.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1806.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1807.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1808.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1809.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1810.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1811.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1812.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1813.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1814.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1815.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1816.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1817.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1818.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1819.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1820.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1821.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1822.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1823.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1824.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1825.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1826.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1827.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1828.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1829.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1830.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1831.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1832.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1833.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1834.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1835.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1836.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1837.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1838.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1839.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1840.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1841.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1842.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1843.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1844.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1845.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1846.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1847.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1848.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1849.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1850.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1851.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1852.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1853.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1854.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1855.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1856.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1857.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1858.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1859.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1860.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1861.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1862.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1863.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1864.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1865.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1866.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1867.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1868.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1869.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1870.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1871.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1872.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1873.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1874.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1875.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1876.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1877.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1878.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1879.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1880.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1881.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1882.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1883.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1884.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1885.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1886.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1887.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1888.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1889.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1890.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1891.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1892.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1893.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1894.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1895.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1896.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1897.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1898.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1899.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
*1900.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 *
1901.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1902.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1903.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1904.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1905.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1906.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1907.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1908.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1909.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1910.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1911.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1912.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1913.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	1 
1914.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1915.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1916.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1917.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1918.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1919.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1920.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1921.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1922.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1923.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1924.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1925.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1926.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1927.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1928.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1929.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1930.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1931.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1932.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1933.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1934.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1935.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1936.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1937.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1938.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1939.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1940.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1941.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1942.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1943.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1944.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1945.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1946.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1947.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1948.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1949.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1950.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1951.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1952.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1953.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1954.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1955.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1956.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1957.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1958.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1959.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1960.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1961.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1962.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1	 
1963.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1964.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1965.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1966.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1967.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1968.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1969.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1970.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1971.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1972.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1973.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1974.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1975.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1976.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1977.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1978.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1979.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1980.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1981.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1982.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1983.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1984.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1985.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1986.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1987.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1988.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1989.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1990.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1991.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1992.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1993.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1994.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1995.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1996.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1997.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1998.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
1999.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
*2000.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 *
2001.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2002.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2003.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2004.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2005.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2006.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2007.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2008.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2009.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2010.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2011.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2012.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2013.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2014.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2015.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2016.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2017.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2018.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2019.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2020.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2021.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2022.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2023.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2024.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2025.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2026.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2027.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2028.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2029.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2030.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2031.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2032.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2201
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2028
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1911
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1885
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1768
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1697
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1298
10.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1289


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5179
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5064
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3185
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2206
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1928
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1766
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1574
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1383
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## ch2004 (17 Mai 2018)

*Mai 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Don Sven (18 Mai 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 






2. Nora Koppen







3. Mascha Müller







4. Antonia Michalsky







5. Valea Scalabrino







6. Iris Mareike Steen







7. Jessica Ginkel







8. Dorothee Bär







9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 







10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## kamy (18 Mai 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## JohnDaniels (23 Mai 2018)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld*
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## StefanKa (23 Mai 2018)

Mai '18:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Katrin Albsteiger







3. Jessica Alba







4. Iris Mareike Steen







5. Scarlett Johansson







6. Cosma Shiva Hagen







7. Rebecca Mir







8. Sophie Marceau







9. Tiffani Amber Thiessen







10. Juliane Werding


----------



## RockingSheep (29 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Mai 2018)

*Mai - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Jaimie Alexander


 

3. Katheryn Winnick




4. Emma Rose Roberts




5. Linda Hesse


 

6. Nina Dobrev


 

7. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

8. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

9. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

10. Doreen Seidel


----------



## Cav (30 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Shermine Shahrivar


 

5. Alicia Vikander


 


6. Julia Dietze


 


7. Sina Tkotsch


 

8. Vanessa Mai


 

9. Sylvie Meis




10. Sara Sampaio


 

10. Viviane Geppert


 

10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## Anakin (30 Mai 2018)

_Mai 2018 Voting:_

#01: Lena Gercke 
#02: Anissa Kate 
#03: Jana Azizi
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Vanessa Mai
#07: Angela Finger-Erben
#08: Selena Gomez 
#09: Lena Meyer Landrut 
#10: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Alina Merkau 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## ManuN (30 Mai 2018)

Mai 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Susanne Tockan	
7. Jennifer Knäble	
8. Elena Bruhn	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Hehnii (31 Mai 2018)

Hier meine Maiwertung 2018:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 



2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## pofgo (31 Mai 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Elizabeth Olsen 
10. Selena Weber


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Mai 2018)

Alles neu macht der Mai - passt bei mir nicht, das gleiche wie letzten Monat 

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Jelena Dokic*



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Sonja Gerhardt*





*08. Angourie Rice*



 

*09. Rachael Taylor*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

1. Miriam Lange :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Barbara Schett
6. Ekaterina Leonova
7. Nina Bott
8. Ilka Eßmüller
9. Linda Zervakis
10. Karen Heinrichs


----------



## NEF (31 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Zara Larsson	
8. Kelli Berglund	
9. Mila Kunis	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## Devilfish (31 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose




2. Taylor Swift




3. Ariana Grande




4. Demi Lovato




5. Selena Gomez




6. Miley Cyrus




7. Victoria Justice




8. Chloe Grace Moretz




9. Hayley Williams




10. Ashley Tisdale
10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Vanessa Hudgens


 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2018)

Mai 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Pia Toscano
Missy Peregrym
Alessandra Ambrosio
Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2018 22:20*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5227 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5109 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3202 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2218 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2209 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2028 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1957 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1927 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1885 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1789 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1776 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1705 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1586 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1383 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1300 
20.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1298 
21.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1298 
22.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1257 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1249 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1188 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1090 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1007 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	997 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	987 
32.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	971 
33.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	939 
34.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	938 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	928 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	906 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	883 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	881 
39.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	874 
40.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
41.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	868 
42.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	859 
43.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	835 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	779 
46.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	771 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	734 
50.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
51.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	726 
52.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	720 
53.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	720 
54.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
55.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	707 
57.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
58.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	694 
59.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	685 
60.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	682 
61.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	681 
62.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	677 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	675 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	671 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	644 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	644 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	631 
69.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	630 
70.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	623 
71.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	620 
72.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	618 
73.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	614 
74.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	606 
75.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	598 
76.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	595 
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	592 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	564 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	536 
83.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
84.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
85.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	532 
86.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
87.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	525 
88.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	524 
89.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
91.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
92.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	495 
93.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	494 
94.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
95.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
96.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 
97.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 476 
99.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
*100.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	474 *
101.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
102.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	469 
103.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	468 
104.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	466 
105.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
106.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	453 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	451 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	451 
109.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
110.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	434 
111.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	429 
113.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
114.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	421 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	421 
116.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	417 
117.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	415 
118.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
119.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
120.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	408 
121.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
122.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	406 
123.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	405 
125.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	405 
126.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	405 
127.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	404 
128.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
129.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
130.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	399 
131.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
132.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
133.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	392 
134.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
135.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
137.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
138.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	376 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	368 
140.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	364 
142.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	360 
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
144.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
145.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	351 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	341 
147.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	338 
148.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
149.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	334 
150.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
151.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
152.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
153.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	330 
155.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	327 
156.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
157.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	324 
158.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
159.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	323 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	323 
161.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	321 
163.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
164.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	315 
166.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	314 
167.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	310 
168.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
169.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	306 
170.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	306 
171.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
172.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	296 
174.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	296 
175.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
176.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	290 
177.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	288 
178.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
179.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
180.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
181.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
182.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	286 
183.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	286 
184.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	285 
186.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
187.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	278 
188.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
189.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	276 
190.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
191.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
192.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
193.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
194.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
195.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
196.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	269 
197.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
198.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
199.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
*200.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 *
201.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	266 
202.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
203.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
204.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	262 
205.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
206.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	255 
207.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
208.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	251 
209.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	251 
210.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
211.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	246 
212.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
213.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
214.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	242 
215.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	241 
216.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
217.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	236 
218.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	236 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	235 
220.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	234 
221.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	233 
222.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	232 
223.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
224.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	228 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
226.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	227 
227.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
228.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	225 
229.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
230.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
231.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
232.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	221 
233.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
234.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
235.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
236.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
237.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	217 
238.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
239.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
240.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
241.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
242.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
243.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
244.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
245.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
246.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	210 
247.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	210 
248.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
249.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
251.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
252.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	204 
253.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
254.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	204 
255.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
256.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	202 
257.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
258.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
259.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	193 
260.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
261.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	190 
262.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	189 
263.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	188 
264.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
265.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	187 
266.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	187 
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
268.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
269.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
270.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
271.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
272.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
273.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
274.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	180 
275.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
276.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
277.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
278.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
279.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
280.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	178 
281.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
282.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
283.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
284.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
285.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	176 
286.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
287.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
288.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
289.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
290.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	174 
291.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
292.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	172 
293.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	172 
294.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
295.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
296.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
297.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	169 
298.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	168 
299.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	168 
*300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	168 *
301.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
302.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
303.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
304.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
305.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	166 
306.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	162 
307.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
308.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
309.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
310.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
311.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
312.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	158 
314.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
315.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
316.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	156 
317.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	155 
318.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	154 
319.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
320.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	154 
321.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	151 
322.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
323.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
324.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
325.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	150 
326.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	150 
327.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
328.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
329.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
330.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
331.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	147 
332.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	147 
333.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
334.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
335.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	145 
336.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	145 
337.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
338.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	143 
339.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
340.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
341.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	140 
342.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
343.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
344.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
345.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
346.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
347.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	137 
348.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
349.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
350.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	137 
351.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
352.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	135 
353.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
354.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
355.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
356.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
357.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
358.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
359.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	129 
360.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	128 
361.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
362.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
363.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
364.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
365.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
366.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	126 
367.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	126 
368.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	125 
369.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
370.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
371.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
372.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
373.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	123 
374.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
375.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	119 
376.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	119 
377.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	119 
378.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	118 
379.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
380.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
381.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
382.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
383.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
384.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
385.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
386.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
387.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	116 
388.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
389.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
390.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	115 
391.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
392.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	113 
393.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
394.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	113 
395.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
396.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	113 
397.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
398.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
399.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
*400.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 *
401.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	112 
402.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
403.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
404.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
405.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
406.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	109 
407.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
408.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
409.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
410.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	107 
411.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
412.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	105 
413.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
414.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
415.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
416.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
417.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
418.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
419.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
420.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
421.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
422.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	101 
423.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	101 
424.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
425.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	100 
426.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
427.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
428.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
429.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
430.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	97 
431.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
432.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
433.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
434.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
435.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
436.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
437.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
438.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
439.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
440.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
441.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
442.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
443.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
444.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
445.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
446.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
447.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	89 
448.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
449.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
450.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
451.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
452.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
453.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
454.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
455.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
456.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
457.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
458.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
459.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
460.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
461.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
462.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
463.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
464.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
465.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	84 
466.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
467.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
468.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
469.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
470.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	82 
471.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	82 
472.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
473.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
474.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
475.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
476.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
477.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
478.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
479.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
480.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
481.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	79 
482.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	78 
483.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	78 
484.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
485.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
486.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
487.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	77 
488.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
489.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
490.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
491.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
492.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
493.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
494.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
495.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
496.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
497.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
498.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
499.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
*500.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 *
501.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
502.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
503.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
504.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
505.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
506.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
507.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
508.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
509.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
510.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
511.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
512.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
513.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
514.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	67 
515.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
516.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
517.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
518.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	67 
519.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	67 
520.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	66	 
521.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
522.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
523.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
524.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
525.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
526.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
527.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
528.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
529.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
530.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
531.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	64 
532.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
533.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	63 
535.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
536.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
537.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
538.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
539.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	62 
540.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
541.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
542.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
543.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
544.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
545.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
546.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
547.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
548.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
549.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
550.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in xxx/AUS,	59 
551.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
552.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
553.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
554.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
555.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
556.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
557.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
558.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
559.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
560.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
561.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
562.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
563.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	57 
564.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
565.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
566.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
567.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
568.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
569.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
570.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
571.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
572.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
573.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
574.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
575.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
576.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
577.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	55 
578.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
579.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
580.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
581.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
582.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
583.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
584.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
585.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
586.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
587.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
588.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
589.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	52 
590.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
591.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
592.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
593.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
594.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
595.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
596.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
597.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
598.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
599.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
*600.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 *
601.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
602.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
603.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
604.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 
605.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
606.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
607.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
608.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
609.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
610.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
611.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
612.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	50 
613.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	49 
614.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	49 
615.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
616.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
617.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
618.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
619.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
620.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
621.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
622.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
623.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	47 
624.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
625.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
626.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
627.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
628.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
629.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
630.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
631.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
632.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
633.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
634.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
635.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
636.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
637.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
638.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	45 
639.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
640.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	45 
641.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
642.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
643.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
644.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
645.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
646.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
647.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
648.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
649.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
650.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
651.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
652.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
653.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
654.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
655.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	42 
656.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
657.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
658.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
659.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
660.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	42 
661.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
662.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
663.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
664.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
665.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	40 
666.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
667.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
668.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
669.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
670.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
671.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
672.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
673.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
674.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
675.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
676.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
677.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
678.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
679.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
680.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
681.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
682.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
683.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
684.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
685.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	38 
686.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	38 
687.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
688.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
689.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
690.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
691.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
692.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
693.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
694.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
695.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
696.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
697.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
698.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
699.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
*700.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 *
701.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
702.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
703.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
704.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
705.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
706.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
707.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
708.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
709.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	35 
710.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
711.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
712.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
713.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	34 
714.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
715.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
716.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
717.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
718.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
719.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
720.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
721.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
722.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
723.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	33 
724.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
725.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
726.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
727.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
728.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
729.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
730.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
731.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
732.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
733.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
734.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
735.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
736.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
737.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
738.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
739.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
740.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
741.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
742.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
743.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
744.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
745.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
746.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
747.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
748.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
749.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
750.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
751.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
752.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
753.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
754.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
755.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
756.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
757.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
758.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
759.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
760.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
761.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	29 
762.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
763.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
764.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
765.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
766.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
767.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
768.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
769.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
770.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
771.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
772.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
773.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
774.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
775.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
776.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
777.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
778.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
779.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	28 
780.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
781.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
782.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
783.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
784.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
785.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
786.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
787.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
788.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
789.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
790.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	27 
791.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
792.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
793.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
794.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
795.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
796.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	27 
797.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
798.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
799.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	26 
*800.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 *
801.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
802.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
803.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
804.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
805.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
806.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
807.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
808.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
809.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
810.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
811.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
812.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
813.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
814.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
815.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
816.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
817.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
818.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
819.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
820.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
821.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	25 
822.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
823.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
824.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
825.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
826.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
827.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
828.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
829.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	24 
830.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
831.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
832.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
833.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
834.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
835.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
836.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
837.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
838.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
839.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
840.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
841.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
842.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
843.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	23 
844.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
845.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
846.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
847.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	23 
848.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
849.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
850.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
851.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
852.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
853.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
854.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
855.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
856.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
857.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
858.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
859.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
860.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
861.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
862.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
863.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
864.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
865.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
866.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
867.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	22 
868.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
869.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
870.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
871.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
872.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
873.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
874.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
875.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
876.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	21 
877.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
878.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
879.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
880.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
881.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
882.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
883.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
884.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
885.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
886.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	21 
887.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
888.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
889.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
890.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
891.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
892.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
893.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	21 
894.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
895.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
896.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
897.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	20 
898.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
899.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
*900.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 *
901.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
902.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
903.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
904.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
905.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
906.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
907.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
908.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
909.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
910.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
911.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
912.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
913.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
914.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
915.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
916.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
917.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
918.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
919.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
920.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
921.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
922.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
923.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
924.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
925.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
926.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
927.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
928.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
929.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
930.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
931.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
932.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
933.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
934.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
935.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
936.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
937.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
938.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
939.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
940.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
941.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
942.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
943.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	18 
944.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
945.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
946.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
947.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
948.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
949.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
950.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
951.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
952.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
953.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
954.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
955.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
956.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
957.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
958.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
959.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
960.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
961.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
962.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
963.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
964.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	17 
965.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
966.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
967.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
968.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
969.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
970.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
971.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
972.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
973.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
974.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
975.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
976.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
977.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
978.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
979.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
980.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
981.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	16 
982.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
983.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
984.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
985.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
986.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
987.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
988.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
989.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
990.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
991.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
992.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
993.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16	 
994.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
995.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
996.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
997.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
998.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
999.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
*1000.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 *
1001.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1002.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1003.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1004.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1005.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1006.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1007.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	15 
1008.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1009.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1010.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1011.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1012.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1013.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1014.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1015.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1016.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1017.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1018.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1019.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1020.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1021.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1022.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1023.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1024.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1025.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1026.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1027.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1028.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1029.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1030.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1031.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1032.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1033.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1034.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1035.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1036.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1037.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1038.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1039.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1040.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	14 
1041.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1042.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1043.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1044.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1045.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1046.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1047.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1048.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1049.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1050.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1051.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1052.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1053.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1054.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1055.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1056.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1057.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1058.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1059.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1060.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1061.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1062.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1063.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1064.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1065.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1066.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1067.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1068.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1069.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1070.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1071.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1072.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1073.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1074.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1075.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1076.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1077.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1078.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1079.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1080.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1081.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	13 
1082.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1083.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1084.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1085.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1086.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1087.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1088.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1089.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1090.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1091.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1092.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1093.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1094.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1095.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1096.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1097.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1098.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1099.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
*1100.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 *
1101.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1102.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	12 
1103.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1104.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1105.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	12 
1106.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1107.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1108.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	12 
1109.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1110.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1111.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1112.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1113.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1114.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1115.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1116.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1117.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1118.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1119.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1120.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1121.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1122.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1123.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1124.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1125.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1126.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1127.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1128.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1129.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1130.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1131.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1132.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1133.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1134.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1135.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1136.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1137.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1138.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1139.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1140.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1141.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1142.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1143.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1144.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1145.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1146.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1147.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1148.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1149.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1150.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1151.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1152.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1153.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1154.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1155.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1156.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1157.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1158.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1159.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1160.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1161.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1162.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1163.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1164.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1165.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1166.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1167.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1168.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1169.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1170.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	11 
1171.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1172.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1173.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1174.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1175.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1176.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1177.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1178.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1179.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1180.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1181.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1182.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1183.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1184.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1185.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1186.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1187.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1188.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1189.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1190.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1191.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1192.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1193.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1194.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1195.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1196.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1197.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1198.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1199.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
*1200.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 *
1201.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1202.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1203.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1204.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1205.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1206.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1207.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1208.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1209.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1210.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1211.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1212.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1213.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1214.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1215.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1216.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1217.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1218.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1219.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1220.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1221.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1222.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1223.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1224.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1225.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1226.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1227.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1228.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1229.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1230.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1231.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1232.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1233.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1234.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1235.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1236.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1237.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1238.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1239.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1240.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1241.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1242.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1243.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1244.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1245.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1246.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1247.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1248.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1249.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1250.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1251.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1252.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1253.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1254.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1255.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1256.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1257.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1258.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1259.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1260.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1261.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1262.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1263.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1264.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1265.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1266.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1267.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1268.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1269.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1270.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1271.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1272.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	9 
1273.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1274.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1275.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1276.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1277.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1278.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1279.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1280.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1281.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1282.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1283.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1284.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1285.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1286.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1287.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1288.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1289.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1290.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1291.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1292.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	9 
1293.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1294.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1295.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1296.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1297.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1298.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1299.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	9 
*1300.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 *
1301.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1302.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1303.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1304.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1305.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1306.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1307.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1308.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1309.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1310.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1311.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1312.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1313.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1314.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1315.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1316.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1317.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1318.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1319.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1320.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1321.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1322.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1323.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1324.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1325.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1326.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1327.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1328.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1329.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1330.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1331.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1332.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1333.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1334.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1335.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1336.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1337.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1338.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1339.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1340.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1341.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1342.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1343.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1344.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1345.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1346.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1347.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1348.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1349.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1350.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1351.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1352.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1353.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1354.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1355.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1356.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1357.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1358.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1359.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1360.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1361.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1362.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1363.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1364.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1365.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1366.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1367.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1368.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1369.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1370.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1371.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1372.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1373.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1374.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1375.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1376.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1377.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1378.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1379.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1380.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1381.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1382.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1383.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1384.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1385.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1386.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1387.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1388.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1389.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1390.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1391.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1392.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1393.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1394.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1395.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1396.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1397.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1398.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1399.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
*1400.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 *
1401.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1402.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1403.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1404.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1405.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1406.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1407.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1408.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1409.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1410.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1411.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1412.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1413.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1414.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1415.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1416.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1417.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1418.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1419.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1420.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1421.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1422.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1423.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1424.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1425.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1426.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1427.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1428.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1429.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1430.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1431.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1432.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1433.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1434.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1435.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1436.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1437.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1438.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1439.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1440.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	7 
1441.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1442.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1443.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1444.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1445.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1446.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1447.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1448.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1449.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1450.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1451.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	7 
1452.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1453.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1454.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1455.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1456.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1457.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1458.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1459.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1460.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1461.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1462.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1463.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1464.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	7 
1465.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1466.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1467.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1468.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1469.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1470.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1471.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1472.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1473.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1474.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1475.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1476.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1477.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1478.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1479.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1480.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1481.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1482.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1483.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1484.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1485.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1486.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1487.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1488.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1489.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1490.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1491.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1492.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1493.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1494.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1495.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1496.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	6 
1497.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1498.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1499.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
*1500.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 *
1501.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1502.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1503.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1504.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1505.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1506.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1507.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1508.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1509.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1510.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1511.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1512.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1513.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1514.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1515.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	6 
1516.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1517.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1518.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1519.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1520.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1521.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1522.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1523.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1524.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1525.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1526.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1527.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1528.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1529.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1530.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1531.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1532.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1533.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1534.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1535.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1536.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1537.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	6 
1538.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1539.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1540.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1541.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1542.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1543.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1544.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1545.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	6 
1546.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1547.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1548.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1549.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1550.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1551.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1552.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1553.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1554.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1555.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1556.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1557.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1558.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1559.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1560.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1561.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1562.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1563.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1564.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1565.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1566.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1567.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1568.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1569.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1570.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1571.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1572.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1573.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1574.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1575.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1576.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1577.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1578.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1579.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1580.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1581.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1582.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1583.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1584.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1585.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1586.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1587.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1588.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1589.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1590.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1591.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1592.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1593.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1594.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1595.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1596.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1597.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1598.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1599.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
*1600.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 *
1601.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1602.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1603.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1604.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1605.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1606.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1607.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1608.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1609.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1610.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1611.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1612.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1613.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1614.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1615.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1616.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1617.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1618.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1619.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1620.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1621.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1622.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1623.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1624.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1625.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1626.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1627.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1628.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1629.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1630.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1631.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1632.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1633.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1634.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1635.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1636.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1637.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1638.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1639.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1640.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1641.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1642.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1643.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1644.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1645.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1646.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1647.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1648.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1649.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1650.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1651.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1652.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1653.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1654.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1655.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1656.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1657.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1658.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1659.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1660.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1661.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1662.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1663.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1664.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1665.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1666.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1667.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1668.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1669.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1670.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1671.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1672.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1673.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1674.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1675.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1676.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1677.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1678.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1679.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1680.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1681.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1682.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1683.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1684.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1685.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1686.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1687.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1688.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1689.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1690.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1691.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1692.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1693.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1694.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1695.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1696.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1697.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1698.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1699.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
*1700.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 *
1701.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1702.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1703.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1704.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1705.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1706.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1707.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1708.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1709.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1710.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1711.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1712.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1713.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1714.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1715.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1716.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1717.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1718.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1719.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1720.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1721.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1722.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1723.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1724.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1725.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1726.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1727.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1728.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1729.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1730.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1731.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1732.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1733.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1734.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1735.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1736.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1737.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1738.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	3 
1739.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1740.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1741.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1742.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1743.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1744.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1745.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1746.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1747.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1748.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1749.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1750.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1751.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1752.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1753.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1754.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1755.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1756.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1757.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1758.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1759.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1760.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1761.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1762.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1763.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1764.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1765.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1766.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1767.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1768.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1769.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1770.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1771.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1772.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1773.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1774.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1775.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1776.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1777.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1778.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1779.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1780.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1781.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1782.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1783.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1784.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1785.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1786.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1787.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1788.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1789.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1790.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1791.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1792.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1793.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1794.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1795.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1796.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1797.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1798.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1799.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
*1800.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 *
1801.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1802.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1803.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1804.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1805.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1806.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1807.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1808.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1809.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1810.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1811.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1812.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1813.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1814.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1815.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1816.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1817.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1818.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1819.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1820.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1821.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1822.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1823.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1824.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1825.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1826.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1827.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1828.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1829.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1830.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1831.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1832.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1833.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1834.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1835.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1836.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1837.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1838.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1839.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1840.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1841.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1842.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1843.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1844.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1845.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1846.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1847.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1848.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1849.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1850.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1851.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1852.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1853.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1854.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1855.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1856.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1857.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1858.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1859.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1860.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1861.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1862.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1863.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1864.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1865.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1866.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1867.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1868.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1869.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1870.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1871.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1872.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1873.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1874.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1875.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1876.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1877.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1878.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1879.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1880.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1881.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1882.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1883.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1884.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1885.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1886.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1887.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1888.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1889.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1890.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1891.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1892.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1893.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1894.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1895.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1896.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1897.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1898.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1899.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
*1900.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 *
1901.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1902.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1903.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1904.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1905.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1906.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1907.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1908.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1909.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1910.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1911.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1912.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1913.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1914.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	1 
1915.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1916.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1917.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1918.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1919.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1920.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1921.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1922.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1923.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1924.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1925.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1926.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1927.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1928.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1929.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1930.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1931.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1932.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1933.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1934.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1935.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1936.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1937.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1938.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1939.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1940.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1941.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1942.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1943.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1944.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1945.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1946.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1947.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1948.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1949.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1950.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1951.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1952.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1953.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1954.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1955.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1956.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1957.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1958.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1959.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1960.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1961.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1962.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1963.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1964.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1965.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1966.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1967.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1 
1968.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1969.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1970.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1971.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1972.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1973.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1974.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1975.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1976.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1977.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1978.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1979.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1980.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1981.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1982.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1983.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1984.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1985.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1986.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1987.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1988.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1989.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1990.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1991.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1992.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1993. Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
1994.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
1995.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
1996.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
1997.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
1998.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
1999.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
*2000.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 *
2001.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2002.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2003.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2004.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2005.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2006.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2007.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2008.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2009.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2010.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2011.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2012.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2013.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2014.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2015.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2016.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2017.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2018.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2019.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2020.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2021.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2022.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2023.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2024.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2025.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2026.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2027.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2028.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2029.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2030.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2031.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2032.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2033.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2218
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2028
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1927
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1885
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1789
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1705
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1300
10.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1289
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1298

* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5227
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5109
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3202
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2209
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1957
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1776
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1586
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1383
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2018)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Cate Blanchett


 

 

 
3. Emma Stone


 

 
4. Anne Hathaway


 
5. Diane Kruger


 
6. Jodie Foster


 
7. Elizabeth Debicki


 
8. Yvonne Strahovski


 
9. Jennifer Lawrence


 
10. Anna Faris


 
10. Krysten Ritter


 
10. Natalie Dormer


 
10. Saoirse Ronan


​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (1 Juni 2018)

*Juni 2018*

*Erinnerungen an Cannes Film Festival 2018*


*1.Isabeli Fontana 2. Izabel Goulart 3. Daphne Groeneveld*




 

 

 


*4. Adriana Lima 5. Bella Hadid 6. Shanina Shaik*




 

 

 

*
7. Alessandra Ambrosio 8. Elsa Hosk 9. Sara Sampaio*




 

 

 

*
10.
Daniela Braga - Lais Ribeiro - Petra Nemcova*




 

 

​


----------



## kamy (1 Juni 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2018)

1. Julia Görges
2. Becky Lynch, Dublin, Irland, 30.01.87
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Emma Watson
5. Sasha Banks
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Bettina Zimmermann
8. Eva Imhof
9. Rebecca Mir
10.Penelope Cruz
10.Alina Merkau
10.Anne Hatheway


----------



## tort3 (2 Juni 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut




2. Sarah Lombardi




3. Janina Uhse




4. Emma Watson




5. Hailee Steinfeld




6. Angelina Heger




7. Vanessa Mai




8. Ariana Grande




9. Sylvie Meis




10. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel




10. Joelina Drews




10. Tanja Tischewitsch




10. Helene Fischer




10. Sila Sahin




10. Fernanda Brandao


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juni 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Angela Karpova
6. Kattia Vides
7. Cathy Lugner
8. Kara del Toro
9. Charlie Riina
10. Khloe Terae


----------



## Death Row (2 Juni 2018)

*Hayley Williams / LaFee*



 



Valentina & Cheyenne Pahde
Cara Delevingne
Taylor Swift
Linda Hesse
Franziska Benz
Evan Rachel Wood
Talulah Riley
Victoria Justice
Tessa Thompson


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1. Melissa Benoist love2 
2. Lily Collins
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Victoria Justice
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Taylor Swift
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Naomi Scott
10. Willa Holland


----------



## benedikt (4 Juni 2018)

Meine Juni-Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Gintare Sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Taylor Hill
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Iris Kavka


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1 Christa Stipp
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Bella Lesnik
4 Kristina Sterz
5 Laura Dünneald
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Mara Bergmann
8 Yve Fehring
9 Ina Dietz
10 Christina Rann
10 Christine von Ungern-Sternberg
10 Verena Püschel


----------



## lappi (4 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1 Taylor Swift
2 Keira Knightley
3 Madeleine Wehle 
4 Charlize Theron
5 Michelle Williams
6 Katie Holmes
7 Melissa Naschenweng
8 Stefanie Hertel
9 Francine Jordi
10 Beatrice Egli


----------



## dabi (8 Juni 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Jessica Biel 
5.Adriana Lima
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Priyanka Chopra
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Jana Ina Zarrella


----------



## hsvmann (9 Juni 2018)

*06 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Quick Nick (10 Juni 2018)

Juni Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03: Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Michelle Borth
06. Veronika Klimovits
07. Jennifer Lawrence
08. Selena Gomez
09. Vanessa Mai
10. Helene Fischer
10. Serena Salecker
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## japaninja (10 Juni 2018)

Meine Top 20!!!
01. Ruth Moschner 
02. Verona Pooht 
03. Jelena Jankovic 
04. Wolke Hegenbarth 
05. Jemie Lynn Spears 
06. Mimi Fiedler 
07. Sophie Marceau 
08. Barbara Schöneberger 
09. Annette Frier 
10. Maxi Biewer 
11. Paris Hilton 
12. Severina Vuckovic 
13. Ashley Rickards 
14. Daniella Monet 
15. Jennette Mccurdy 
16. Sontje Peplow 
17. Claudelle Deckert 
18. Sarah Silverman 
19. Maren Gilzer 
20. Janine Kunze


----------



## Walt (12 Juni 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Juni 2018:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Maria Wedig






3. Iris Mareike Steen






4. Gamze Senol, D, *1993 in Speyer/D






5. Cosma Shiva Hagen






6. Suzan Anbeh






7. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl






8. Larissa Marolt






9. Anneke Dürkopp






10. Collien Fernandes


----------



## Ralf1972 (13 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1.	Carolin Kebekus
2.	Linda de Mol
3.	Sophia Thiel
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Pinar Tanrikolu
7.	Mareille Höppner
8.	Julia Koschitz
9.	Jennifer Knäble
10.	Meghan Markle
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## congo64 (17 Juni 2018)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Hayley Williams / LaFee*



Zweimal Platz 1 geht nicht, habe LaFee auf 2 und alle anderen einen zurück gesetzt






japaninja schrieb:


> Meine Top 20!!!
> 
> *11. Paris Hilton
> 12. Severina Vuckovic
> ...



Das hier sind TOP10, bitte die Regeln lesen, kann ich nicht werten



tort3 schrieb:


> *10. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
> 10. Joelina Drews
> 10. Tanja Tischewitsch
> 10. Helene Fischer
> ...



bitte maximal 3x Platz 10 vergeben


----------



## congo64 (17 Juni 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (17 Juni 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 17.06.2018 23:10*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5266 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5139 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3238 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2238 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2219 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2054 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1957 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1930 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1899 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1789 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1776 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1715 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1595 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1393 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1319 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1312 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1301 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1257 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1257 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1188 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1096 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1015 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
30.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1000 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	997 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	995 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	939 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	939 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	932 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	907 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	893 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	890 
39.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	879 
40.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
41.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	872 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	835 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	780 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	779 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
48.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
49.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	746 
50.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	733 
51.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
52.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	726 
53.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	720 
54.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	717 
55.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
56.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
57.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
58.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	694 
59.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	685 
60.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	683 
61.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	682 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	681 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	675 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	671 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	653 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	644 
68.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	638 
69.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	630 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	629 
71.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	627 
72.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	623 
73.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
74.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	612 
75.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	601 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	599 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	595 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	564 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	538 
83.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
84.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
85.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	532 
86.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
87.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	527 
88.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	525 
89.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
91.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	501 
92.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
93.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	497 
94.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
95.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
96.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
97.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 
98.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 476 
*100.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	474 *
101.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
102.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	472 
103.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
104.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	469 
105.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	460 
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	452 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	451 
109.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	447 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
111.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
112.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	430 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	429 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	426 
115.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
116.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	422 
117.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	415 
118.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	415 
119.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
120.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
121.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	408 
122.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
123.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	407 
124.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	405 
126.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	405 
127.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	404 
128.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
129.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	402 
130.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
131.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
132.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
133.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	392 
134.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
135.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
137.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
138.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	381 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	371 
140.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	369 
141.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
142.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	364 
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
144.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
145.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	351 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	341 
147.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	339 
148.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
149.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
150.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	334 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	333 
152.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
153.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
154.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	330 
156.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
157.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	329 
158.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	327 
159.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
160.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
161.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	323 
162.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
163.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
164.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	315 
166.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	314 
167.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	312 
168.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	310 
169.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
170.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	306 
171.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	299 
172.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
173.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
174.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	298 
175.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	294 
176.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
177.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	290 
178.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	290 
179.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
180.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
181.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	288 
182.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
183.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
184.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	285 
186.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
187.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	278 
188.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
189.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	276 
190.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	274 
191.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
192.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
193.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
194.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
195.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
196.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
197.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
198.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
199.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
*200.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 *
201.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	266 
202.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
203.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	265 
204.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	262 
205.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
206.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
207.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	255 
208.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
209.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	251 
210.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
211.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	247 
212.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	246 
213.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
214.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
215.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	243 
216.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	243 
217.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	242 
218.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	241 
219.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
220.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	238 
221.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	237 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	236 
223.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	235 
224.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
226.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	227 
227.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	226 
228.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
229.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	226 
230.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	224 
231.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
232.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
233.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
234.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	221 
235.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
236.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
237.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
238.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
239.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
240.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
241.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
242.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
243.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
244.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
245.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
246.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	211 
247.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	210 
248.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	210 
249.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
250.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
251.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
252.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	206 
253.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	204 
254.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	204 
256.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
257.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
258.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	196 
259.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
260.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	193 
261.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
262.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	190 
263.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	189 
264.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
265.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	188 
266.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	187 
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	186 
268.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
269.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
270.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
271.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
272.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
273.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
274.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	180 
275.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
276.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
277.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
278.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
279.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
280.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	178 
281.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	177 
282.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
283.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
284.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
285.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
286.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	176 
287.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
288.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	176 
289.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
290.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
291.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
292.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
293.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	174 
294.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
295.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
296.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
297.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
298.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	169 
299.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	169 
*300.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	168 *
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	168 
302.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	167 
303.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
304.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
305.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
306.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
307.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	163 
308.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
309.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
310.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	160 
311.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
312.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	159 
314.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
315.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	159 
316.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
317.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
318.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
319.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	156 
320.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
321.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	154 
322.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
323.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
324.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	151 
325.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
326.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	150 
327.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
328.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
329.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
330.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	148 
331.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	148 
332.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
333.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	147 
334.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	147 
335.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
336.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	145 
337.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
338.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	145 
339.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
340.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
341.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
342.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
343.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
344.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
345.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	138 
346.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
347.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
348.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	137 
349.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
350.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	137 
351.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
352.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	136 
353.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	135 
354.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
355.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	133 
356.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
357.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
358.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
359.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	130 
360.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
361.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
362.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	128 
363.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
364.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
365.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
366.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
367.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
368.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
369.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	125 
370.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
371.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	125 
372.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
373.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
374.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	123 
375.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	123 
376.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	123 
377.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
378.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
379.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
380.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	119 
381.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	119 
382.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
383.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
384.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
385.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	117 
386.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
387.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
388.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
389.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
390.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
391.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	116 
392.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
393.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
394.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
395.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
396.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	113 
397.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
398.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
399.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
*400.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 *
401.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
402.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
403.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	111 
404.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
405.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
406.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
407.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	109 
408.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
409.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
410.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
411.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	107 
412.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106 
413.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
414.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
415.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
416.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
417.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
418.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
419.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
420.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
421.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
422.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
423.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	101 
424.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
425.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	100 
426.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
427.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
428.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
429.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
430.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	97 
431.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
432.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
433.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
434.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
435.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
436.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
437.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
438.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
439.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
440.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
441.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	91 
442.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
443.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
444.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
445.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
446.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
447.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
448.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
449.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
450.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
451.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
452.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
453.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
454.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
455.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
456.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	86 
457.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
458.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
459.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
460.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
461.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
462.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
463.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	85 
464.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	85 
465.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
466.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
467.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
468.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
469.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
470.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
471.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
472.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
473.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
474.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	82 
475.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	82 
476.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
477.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
478.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
479.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
480.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
481.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
482.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
483.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
484.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	78 
485.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
486.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
487.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
488.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
489.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
490.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
491.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
492.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
493.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
494.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
495.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
496.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
497.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
498.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
499.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
*500.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	72 *
501.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
502.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
503.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
504.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
505.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
506.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
507.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
508.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
509.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
510.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
511.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
512.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
513.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
514.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
515.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
516.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	67 
517.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
518.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
519.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
520.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	67 
521.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	67 
522.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	67 
523.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	66 
524.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
525.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
526.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
527.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	65 
528.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
529.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
530.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
531.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
532.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
533.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
534.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
535.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
536.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
537.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
538.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
539.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	63 
540.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	62 
541.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
542.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
543.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
544.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	61 
545.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
546.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
547.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
548.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
549.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
550.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
551.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
552.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	59 
553.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	59 
554.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
555.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
556.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
557.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
558.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
559.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
560.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
561.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
562.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
563.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
564.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
565.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
566.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
567.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
568.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
569.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
570.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
571.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
572.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
573.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
574.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
575.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
576.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
577.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
578.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	55 
579.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
580.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
581.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
582.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
583.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
584.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
585.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
586.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
587.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
588.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
589.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
590.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
591.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
592.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
593.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
594.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
595.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
596.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
597.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
598.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
599.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
*600.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 *
601.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
602.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
603.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
604.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
605.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	51 
606.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
607.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
608.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
609.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	50 
610.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
611.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
612.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
613.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
614.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	50 
615.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	49 
616.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	49 
617.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
618.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
619.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
620.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
621.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
622.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
623.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
624.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
625.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
626.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
627.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
628.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
629.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
630.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
631.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
632.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
633.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
634.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
635.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
636.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
637.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
638.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
639.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	45 
640.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
641.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
642.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	44 
643.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
644.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
645.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
646.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
647.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
648.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
649.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
650.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
651.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	44 
652.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
653.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
654.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
655.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
656.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
657.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
658.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
659.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	42 
660.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
661.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
662.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
663.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
664.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
665.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
666.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
667.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
668.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
669.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
670.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
671.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
672.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
673.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
674.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
675.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
676.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	39 
677.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
678.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
679.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
680.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
681.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
682.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
683.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
684.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
685.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
686.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
687.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
688.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
689.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
690.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
691.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
692.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
693.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
694.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
695.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
696.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
697.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
698.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	37 
699.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
*700.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 *
701.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
702.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
703.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
704.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
705.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
706.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
707.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
708.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
709.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	35 
710.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
711.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
712.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
713.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
714.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
715.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
716.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
717.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
718.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
719.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
720.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
721.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
722.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
723.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
724.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
725.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
726.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
727.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
728.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
729.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
730.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
731.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	32 
732.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
733.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
734.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	32 
735.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
736.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
737.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
738.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
739.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
740.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
741.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
742.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
743.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
744.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
745.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
746.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
747.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
748.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
749.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
750.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
751.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
752.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
753.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
754.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
755.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
756.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
757.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
758.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
759.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
760.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
761.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
762.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
763.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
764.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
765.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
766.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
767.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
768.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
769.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
770.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	29 
771.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
772.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
773.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
774.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
775.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
776.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
777.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
778.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
779.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
780.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
781.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
782.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
783.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	28 
784.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
785.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
786.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	28 
787.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
788.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
789.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
790.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
791.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	27 
792.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
793.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
794.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	27 
795.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
796.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
797.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
798.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
799.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
*800.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 *
801.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
802.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	26 
803.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
804.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
805.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
806.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
807.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
808.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
809.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
810.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
811.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
812.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
813.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
814.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
815.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
816.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
817.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	25 
818.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
819.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
820.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
821.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
822.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
823.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	25 
824.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
825.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
826.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
827.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
828.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
829.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
830.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
831.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
832.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
833.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
834.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
835.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
836.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
837.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
838.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
839.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
840.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
841.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
842.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
843.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
844.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
845.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
846.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
847.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
848.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
849.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	23 
850.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
851.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
852.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
853.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
854.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
855.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
856.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
857.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
858.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
859.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
860.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
861.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	22 
862.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
863.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
864.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
865.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
866.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
867.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
868.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
869.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
870.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
871.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
872.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
873.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
874.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
875.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
876.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	22 
877.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
878.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
879.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
880.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
881.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
882.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
883.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
884.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
885.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
886.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
887.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
888.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
889.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
890.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
891.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
892.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
893.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
894.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
895.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
896.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
897.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
898.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
899.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
*900.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 *
901.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
902.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
903.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
904.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
905.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
906.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
907.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
908.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
909.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
910.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
911.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
912.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
913.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
914.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
915.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
916.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
917.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
918.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
919.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
920.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
921.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
922.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
923.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
924.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
925.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
926.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
927.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
928.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
929.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
930.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
931.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
932.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
933.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
934.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
935.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
936.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
937.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
938.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
939.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
940.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
941.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
942.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
943.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
944.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
945.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
946.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	18 
947.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
948.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
949.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
950.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
951.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
952.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
953.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
954.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	18 
955.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
956.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
957.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
958.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
959.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
960.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
961.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
962.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
963.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
964.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
965.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
966.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
967.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
968.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	17 
969.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
970.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
971.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
972.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
973.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
974.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
975.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
976.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
977.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
978.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
979.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
980.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
981.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
982.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
983.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
984.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
985.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
986.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	16 
987.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
988.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
989.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
990.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
991.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
992.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	16 
993.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
994.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
995.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
996.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
997.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
998.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
999.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
*1000.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 *
1001.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1002.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1003.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1004.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1005.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1006.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1007.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1008.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1009.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1010.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	15 
1011.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1012.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1013.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1014.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1015.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1016.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1017.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1018.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1019.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1020.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1021.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1022.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1023.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	15 
1024.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1025.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1026.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1027.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1028.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1029.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1030.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1031.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1032.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1033.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1034.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1035.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1036.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1037.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1038.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1039.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1040.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1041.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1042.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1043.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1044.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	14 
1045.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1046.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1047.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1048.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1049.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1050.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1051.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1052.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1053.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1054.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1055.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1056.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1057.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1058.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1059.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1060.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1061.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1062.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	14 
1063.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1064.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1065.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1066.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1067.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1068.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1069.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1070.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1071.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1072.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1073.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1074.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1075.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1076.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1077.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1078.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1079.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1080.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1081.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1082.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1083.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	13 
1084.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1085.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1086.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1087.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	13 
1088.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1089.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1090.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1091.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1092.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1093.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1094.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1095.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1096.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1097.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1098.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1099.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
*1100.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	13 *
1101.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1102.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1103.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1104.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1105.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1106.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1107.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1108.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1109.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1110.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1111.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1112.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1113.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1114.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1115.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1116.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1117.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1118.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1119.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1120.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1121.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1122.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1123.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1124.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1125.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1126.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1127.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1128.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1129.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1130.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1131.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1132.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1133.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1134.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1135.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1136.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1137.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1138.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1139.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1140.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1141.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1142.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1143.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1144.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1145.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1146.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1147.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1148.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1149.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1150.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1151.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1152.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1153.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1154.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1155.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1156.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1157.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1158.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1159.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1160.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1161.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	11 
1162.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1163.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1164.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1165.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1166.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1167.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1168.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1169.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1170.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1171.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1172.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1173.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1174.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1175.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1176.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1177.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1178.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1179.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1180.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1181.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1182.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1183.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1184.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1185.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1186.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1187.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1188.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1189.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1190.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1191.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1192.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1193.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1194.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1195.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1196.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	10 
1197.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 
1198.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1199.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
*1200.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 *
1201.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1202.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1203.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D; 10 
1204.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1205.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1206.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1207.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1208.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1209.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1210.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1211.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1212.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1213.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1214.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1215.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1216.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1217.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1218.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1219.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1220.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1221.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1222.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1223.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1224.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1225.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1226.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1227.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1228.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1229.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1230.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1231.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1232.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1233.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1234.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1235.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1236.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1237.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1238.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1239.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1240.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1241.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1242.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1243.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1244.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1245.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1246.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1247.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1248.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1249.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1250.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1251.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1252.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1253.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1254.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1255.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1256.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	9 
1257.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1258.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1259.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1260.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1261.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1262.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1263.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1264.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1265.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1266.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1267.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1268.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1269.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1270.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1271.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1272.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1273.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1274.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1275.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1276.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1277.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1278.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1279.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1280.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1281.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1282.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1283.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1284.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1285.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1286.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1287.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1288.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1289.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1290.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1291.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1292.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1293.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1294.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1295.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1296.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1297.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1298.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1299.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
*1300.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1301.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1302.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1303.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1304.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1305.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1306.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1307.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1308.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1309.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1310.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1311.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1312.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1313.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1314.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1315.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1316.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1317.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1318.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1319.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1320.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1321.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1322.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1323.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1324.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1325.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1326.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1327.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1328.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1329.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1330.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1331.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1332.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1333.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1334.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1335.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1336.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8	 
1337.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1338.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1339.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1340.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1341.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1342.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1343.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1344.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1345.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1346.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1347.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1348.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1349.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1350.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1351.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1352.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1353.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1354.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1355.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1356.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1357.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1358.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1359.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1360.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1361.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1362.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1363.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1364.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1365.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1366.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1367.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1368.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1369.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1370.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1371.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1372.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1373.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1374.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1375.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1376.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1377.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1378.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1379.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1380.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1381.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1382.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1383.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1384.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1385.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1386.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1387.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1388.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1389.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1390.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1391.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1392.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1393.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1394.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1395.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1396.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1397.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1398.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1399.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
*1400.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 *
1401.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1402.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1403.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1404.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1405.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1406.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1407.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1408.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1409.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1410.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1411.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1412.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1413.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1414.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1415.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1416.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1417.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1418.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1419.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1420.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1421.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1422.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1423.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1424.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1425.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1426.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	7 
1427.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1428.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1429.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1430.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1431.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1432.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1433.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1434.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1435.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1436.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1437.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1438.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1439.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1440.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1441.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1442.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1443.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1444.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1445.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1446.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1447.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1448.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1449.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1450.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1451.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1452.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1453.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1454.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1455.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1456.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1457.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1458.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1459.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1460.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1461.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1462.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1463.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1464.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1465.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1466.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1467.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1468.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1469.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1470.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1471.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	7 
1472.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1473.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1474.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1475.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1476.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1477.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1478.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1479.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1480.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1481.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1482.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1483.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1484.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1485.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1486.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1487.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1488.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1489.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1490.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1491.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1492.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1493.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1494.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1495.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1496.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1497.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1498.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1499.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
*1500.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 *
1501.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1502.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1503.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1504.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1505.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1506.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1507.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1508.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1509.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1510.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1511.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1512.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1513.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1514.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1515.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1516.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1517.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1518.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1519.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1520.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1521.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	6 
1522.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1523.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1524.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1525.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1526.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1527.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1528.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1529.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1530.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1531.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1532.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1533.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1534.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1535.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1536.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1537.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1538.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1539.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1540.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1541.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1542.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1543.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	6 
1544.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1545.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1546.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1547.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1548.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1549.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1550.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1551.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1552.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1553.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1554.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1555.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1556.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1557.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1558.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1559.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1560.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1561.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1562.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1563.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1564.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1565.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1566.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1567.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1568.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1569.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1570.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1571.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1572.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1573.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1574.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1575.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1576.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1577.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1578.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1579.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1580.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1581.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1582.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1583.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1584.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1585.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1586.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1587.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1588.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1589.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1590.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1591.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1592.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1593.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1594.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1595.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1596.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1597.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1598.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1599.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
*1600.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 *
1601.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1602.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1603.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1604.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1605.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1606.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1607.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1608.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1609.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1610.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1611.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1612.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1613.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1614.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1615.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1616.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1617.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1618.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1619.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1620.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1621.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1622.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1623.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1624.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1625.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1626.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1627.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1628.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1629.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1630.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1631.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1632.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1633.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1634.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1635.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1636.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1637.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1638.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1639.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1640.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1641.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1642.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1643.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1644.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1645.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1646.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1647.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1648.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1649.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1650.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1651.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1652.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1653.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1654.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1655.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1656.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1657.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1658.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1659.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1660.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1661.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1662.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1663.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1664.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1665.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1666.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1667.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1668.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1669.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1670.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1671.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1672.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1673.	Ella Endlich, D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1674.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1675.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1676.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1677.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1678.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1679.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1680.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1681.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1682.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1683.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1684.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1685.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1686.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1687.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1688.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1689.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1690.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1691.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1692.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1693.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1694.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1695.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1696.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1697.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1698.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1699.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
*1700.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 *
1701.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1702.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1703.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1704.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1705.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1706.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1707.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1708.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1709.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1710.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1711.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1712.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1713.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1714.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1715.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1716.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1717.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1718.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1719.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1720.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1721.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1722.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1723.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1724.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1725.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1726.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1727.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1728.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1729.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1730.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1731.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1732.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1733.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1734.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1735.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1736.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1737.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1738.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1739.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1740.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1741.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1742.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1743.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1744.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1745.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1746.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1747.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1748.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1749.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1750.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1751.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1752.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1753.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1754.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1755.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1756.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1757.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1758.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1759.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1760.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1761.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1762.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1763.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1764.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1765.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1766.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1767.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1768.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1769.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1770.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1771.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1772.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1773.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1774.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1775.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1776.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1777.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1778.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1779.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1780.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1781.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1782.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1783.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1784.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1785.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1786.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1787.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1788.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1789.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1790.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1791.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1792.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1793.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1794.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1795.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1796.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1797.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1798.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1799.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
*1800.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 *
1801.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1802.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1803.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1804.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1805.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1806.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1807.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1808.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1809.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1810.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1811.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1812.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1813.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1814.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1815.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1816.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1817.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1818.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1819.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1820.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1821.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1822.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1823.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1824.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1825.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1826.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1827.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1828.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1829.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1830.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1831.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1832.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1833.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1834.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1835.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1836.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1837.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1838.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1839.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1840.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1841.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1842.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1843.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1844.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1845.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1846.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1847.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1848.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1849.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1850.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1851.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1852.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1853.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1854.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1855.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1856.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1857.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1858.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1859.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1860.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1861.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1862.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1863.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1864.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1865.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1866.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1867.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1868.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1869.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1870.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1871.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1872.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1873.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1874.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1875.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1876.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1877.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1878.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1879.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1880.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1881.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1882.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1883.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1884.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1885.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1886.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1887.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1888.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1889.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1890.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1891.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1892.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1893.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1894.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1895.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1896.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1897.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1898.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1899.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
*1900.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 *
1901.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1902.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1903.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1904.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1905.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1906.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1907.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1908.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1909.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1910.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1911.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1912.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1913.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1914.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1915.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1916.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1917.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1918.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1919.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1920.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1921.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	1 
1922.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1923.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1924.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1925.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1926.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1927.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1928.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1929.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1930.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1931.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1932.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1933.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1934.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1935.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1936.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1937.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1938.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1939.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1940.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1941.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1942.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1943.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1944.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1945.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1946.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1947.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1948.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1949.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1950.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1951.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1952.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1953.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1954.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1955.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1956.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1957.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1958.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1959.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1960.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1961.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1962.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1963.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1964.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1965.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1966.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1967.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1968.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1969.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1970.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1971.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1972.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1973.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1974.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1975.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1976.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1977.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1978.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1979.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1980.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1981.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1982.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1983.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1984.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1985.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1986.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1987.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1988.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1989.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1990.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1991.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1992.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1993.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1994.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1995.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
1996.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
1997.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
1998.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
1999.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
*2000.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 *
2001.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2002.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2003.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2004.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2005.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2006.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2007.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2008.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2009.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2010.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2011.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2012.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2013.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2014.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2015.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2016.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2017.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2018.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2019.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2020.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2021.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2022.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2023.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2024.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2025.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2026.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2027.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2028.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2029.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2030.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2031.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2032.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2033.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2034.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2035.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2036.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2037.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2038.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2039.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2040.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2041.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2238
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2054
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1930
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1899
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1789
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1715
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1319
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1312


* TOP 10 Deutsch:  *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5266
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5139
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3238
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2219
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1957
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1776
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1595
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1393
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## StefanKa (21 Juni 2018)

1. Lena Gercke








2. Katrin Albsteiger







3. Jessica Alba







4. Iris Mareike Steen







5. Scarlett Johansson







6. Cosma Shiva Hagen







7. Rebecca Mir







8. Sophie Marceau







9. Tiffani Amber Thiessen







10. Juliane Werding


----------



## ch2004 (22 Juni 2018)

*Juni 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Devilfish (22 Juni 2018)

Juni 

*1. Avril Lavigne* giverose




2. Demi Lovato love3




3. Taylor Swift




4. Selena Gomez




5. Ariana Grande




6. Miley Cyrus




7. Victoria Justice




8. Chloe Grace Moretz




9. Hayley Williams




10. Miranda Cosgrove


​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (24 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Alina Merkau 
04.) Veronika Klimovits 
05.) Michelle Borth 
06.) Angela Finger-Erben
07.) Valentina Pahde 
08.) Helene Fischer 
09.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Selena Gomez


----------



## Lenco666 (24 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1) Lauren Cohan
2) Britney Spears
3) Kristen Stewart
4) Sprague Grayden
5) Faye Marsay
6) Lucy Griffiths
7) Alicia Witt
8) Yvonne Strahovski
9) Sophie Turner
10)Julianne Moore


----------



## ManuN (24 Juni 2018)

Jun 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Susanne Tockan	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## RockingSheep (25 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## taurus79 (26 Juni 2018)

Weil grad WM ist, diesen Monat eine komplette Elf:


1 Stephanie Puls
2 Mareile Höppner
3 Anna Planken
4 Laura Wontorra
5 Nele Schenker
6 Isabelle Körner
7 Annika Zimmermann
8 Ruth Hoffmann
9 Kamilla Senjo
10 Harriet von Waldenfels
11 Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Anakin (27 Juni 2018)

_Juni 2018 Voting:_

#01: Lena Gercke 
#02: Anissa Kate 
#03: Jana Azizi
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Alina Merkau 
#06: Marlene Lufen 
#07: Angela Finger-Erben
#08: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#09: Veronika Klimovits 
#10: Jennifer Lawrence 
#10: Susanna Ohlen 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## Don Sven (28 Juni 2018)

1. Lena Gercke







2. Nora Koppen








3. Chryssanthi Kavazi








4. Gamze Senol








5. Valea Scalabrino








6. Iris Mareike Steen








7. Theresa Underberg








8. Dorothee Bär








9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger








10. Mariangela Scelsi


----------



## gaertner23 (29 Juni 2018)

hier mein Juni-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Paulina Krasa
6.) Anja Heyde
7.) Mareile Höppner
8.) Bella Lesnik
9.) Anita Hofmann
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (29 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Shermine Shahrivar


 

5. Alicia Vikander


 

6. Vanessa Mai


 

7. Viviane Geppert


 


8. Red Dela Cruz


 

9. Sara Sampaio


 

10. Julia Dietze


 


10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

10. Alexis Ren


----------



## NEF (30 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Jordana Brewster	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Zara Larsson	
8. Kelli Berglund	
9. Mila Kunis	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Alessandra Ambrosio
Victoria Justice
Olivia Holt
Katherine McNamara


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Juni 2018)

Juni 2018

1. Miriam Lange :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Andrea Kiewel
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Linda Zervakis
7. Mareile Höppner
8. Barbara Schett
9. Julia Scharf
10. Alexandra Hofmann


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2018 23:15*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5304 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5187 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3249 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2261 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2220 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2054 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1986 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1946 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1899 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1797 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1782 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1715 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1600 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1393 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1327 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1312 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1309 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1257 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1257 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1198 
25.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1096 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1042 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1028 
29.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.01.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1011 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	999 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	995 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	939 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	939 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	935 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	921 
37.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	895 
38.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	895 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	890 
40.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	877 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	840 
44.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
45.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
46.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	780 
47.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
48.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	755 
49.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
50.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	733 
51.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	730 
52.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
53.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	727 
54.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	717 
55.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	713 
56.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	713 
57.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	703 
58.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
59.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
60.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	689 
61.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	687 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	681 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	680 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	671 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	653 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	644 
68.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	640 
69.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	639 
70.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	638 
71.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	636 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	629 
73.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	621 
74.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
75.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	601 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	599 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	598 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	564 
81.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
82.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	545 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	539 
84.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
85.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
86.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
87.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
88.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	525 
89.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
90.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
91.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	501 
92.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
93.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	497 
94.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	489 
95.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
96.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
97.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 
*100.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 *
101.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	478 
102.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	474 
103.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
104.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
105.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	461 
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
107.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	452 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	451 
109.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	447 
110.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	432 
112.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
113.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	430 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	426 
115.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
116.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
117.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	422 
118.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	415 
119.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
120.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
121.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	411 
122.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	408 
123.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
124.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	407 
125.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	406 
127.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	405 
129.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
130.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
131.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
132.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
133.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	392 
134.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
135.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
137.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
138.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	381 
139.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	371 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	371 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
142.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
144.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	358 
145.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
146.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	342 
147.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	340 
148.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	339 
149.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	336 
151.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	335 
152.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	334 
153.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	333 
155.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
156.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
157.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
158.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
159.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
160.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
161.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	323 
162.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	323 
163.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
164.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
165.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
166.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	315 
167.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	314 
168.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	313 
169.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	312 
170.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
171.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	301 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	299 
173.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
174.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
175.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	294 
176.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
177.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	291 
178.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	290 
179.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	290 
180.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
181.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
182.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
183.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
184.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
185.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	285 
186.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
187.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
188.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
189.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	276 
190.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	276 
191.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	274 
192.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
193.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
194.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
195.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
196.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
197.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
198.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	269 
199.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
*200.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 *
201.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	267 
202.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	267 
203.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	266 
204.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
205.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
206.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
207.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	255 
208.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	255 
209.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
210.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
211.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	247 
212.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	246 
213.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	246 
214.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
215.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
216.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	243 
217.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	243 
218.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	242 
219.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
220.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	238 
221.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	238 
222.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	237 
223.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	235 
224.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
225.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
226.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	227 
227.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	226 
228.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
229.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	226 
230.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	225 
231.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	224 
232.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	224 
233.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
234.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
235.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
236.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
237.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
238.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
239.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
240.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
241.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
242.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
243.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
244.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
245.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
246.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
247.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	211 
248.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	210 
249.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	210 
250.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
251.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
252.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	206 
253.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	204 
254.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	204 
256.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
257.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
258.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
259.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	196 
260.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
261.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	193 
262.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
263.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
264.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	189 
265.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
266.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	188 
267.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	187 
268.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	187 
269.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
270.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
271.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
272.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
273.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
274.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
275.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
276.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	181 
277.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
278.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
279.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
280.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
281.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
282.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	178 
283.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	177 
284.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
285.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
286.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
287.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
288.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
289.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	176 
290.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
291.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
292.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
293.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
294.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
295.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
296.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
297.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
298.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	169 
299.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	169 
*300.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	168 *
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	168 
302.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	167 
303.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	167 
304.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
305.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
306.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
307.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
308.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
309.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
310.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	160 
311.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
312.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
313.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	160 
314.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	159 
315.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
316.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	159 
317.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
318.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
319.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
320.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	156 
321.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
322.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	153 
323.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
324.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
325.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	151 
326.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	151 
327.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	151 
328.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
329.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
330.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
331.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
332.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	148 
333.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	148 
334.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
335.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	147 
336.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
337.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	145 
338.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
339.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
340.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
341.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
342.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
343.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
344.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	139 
345.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
346.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	138 
347.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	138 
348.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
349.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
350.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	137 
351.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
352.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
353.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	135 
354.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
355.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	133 
356.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
357.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
358.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
359.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	130 
360.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	130 
361.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
362.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
363.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	129 
364.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	128 
365.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
366.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
367.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
368.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
369.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
370.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
371.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	126 
372.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	125 
373.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
374.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
375.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
376.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	123 
377.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	123 
378.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	121 
379.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
380.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
381.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
382.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	119 
383.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	118 
384.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
385.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
386.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
387.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
388.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
389.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
390.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
391.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
392.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
393.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
394.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	114 
395.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
396.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
397.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	113 
398.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
399.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
*400.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	112 *
401.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
402.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
403.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
404.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
405.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	111 
406.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
407.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
408.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
409.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
410.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	107 
411.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
412.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	107 
413.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	107 
414.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	106 
415.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
416.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
417.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
418.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
419.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
420.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
421.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	104 
422.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
423.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
424.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
425.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
426.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
427.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
428.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
429.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
430.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
431.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
432.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
433.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
434.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
435.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
436.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	94 
437.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
438.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
439.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
440.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
441.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
442.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	91 
443.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
444.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
445.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
446.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
447.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
448.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
449.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
450.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
451.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
452.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
453.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
454.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
455.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
456.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
457.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
458.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
459.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
460.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
461.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
462.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
463.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	85 
464.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	85 
465.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
466.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
467.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
468.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
469.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
470.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
471.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
472.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
473.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
474.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	82 
475.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	82 
476.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
477.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
478.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
479.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
480.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	80 
481.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
482.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
483.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
484.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	78 
485.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	78 
486.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
487.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
488.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
489.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	76 
490.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
491.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
492.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	76 
493.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
494.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
495.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	74 
496.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
497.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
498.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
499.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
*500.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 *
501.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
502.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	72 
503.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
504.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
505.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
506.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
507.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
508.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
509.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
510.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
511.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
512.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
513.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
514.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	69 
515.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
516.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
517.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
518.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
519.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
520.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	67 
521.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	67 
522.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	67 
523.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	67 
524.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	66 
525.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
526.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
527.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
528.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	65 
529.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
530.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
531.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
532.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
533.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
534.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
535.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
536.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
537.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
538.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
539.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
540.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
541.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	62 
542.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
543.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
544.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
545.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	62 
546.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	61 
547.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
548.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
549.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
550.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
551.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
552.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
553.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	59 
554.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	59 
555.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
556.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
557.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
558.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	59 
559.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
560.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
561.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
562.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
563.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
564.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
565.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
566.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
567.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
568.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
569.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
570.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
571.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
572.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
573.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
574.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
575.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
576.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
577.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
578.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
579.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
580.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	55 
581.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
582.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
583.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
584.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
585.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
586.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
587.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
588.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
589.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
590.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
591.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
592.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
593.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
594.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
595.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
596.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
597.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
598.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
599.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
*600.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 *
601.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
602.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
603.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
604.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
605.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
606.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
607.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
608.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
609.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
610.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	50 
611.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
612.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
613.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
614.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
615.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	49 
616.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	49 
617.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
618.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
619.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
620.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
621.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
622.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
623.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
624.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
625.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
626.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
627.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
628.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
629.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
630.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	47 
631.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
632.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
633.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
634.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
635.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
636.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
637.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
638.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
639.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
640.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
641.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
642.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
643.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	44 
644.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
645.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
646.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
647.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
648.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
649.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
650.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
651.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
652.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	44 
653.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
654.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
655.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
656.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
657.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
658.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
659.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
660.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	42 
661.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
662.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
663.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
664.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
665.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
666.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
667.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
668.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
669.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
670.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
671.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
672.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
673.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
674.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
675.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
676.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
677.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	39 
678.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
679.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
680.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
681.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
682.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
683.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
684.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
685.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
686.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
687.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
688.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
689.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
690.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
691.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
692.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
693.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
694.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
695.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
696.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
697.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
698.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
699.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
*700.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 *
701.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
702.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
703.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
704.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
705.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
706.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
707.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
708.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
709.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
710.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	35 
711.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
712.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
713.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
714.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
715.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
716.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
717.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
718.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
719.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
720.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
721.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
722.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	34 
723.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
724.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
725.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
726.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
727.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
728.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
729.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
730.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
731.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
732.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
733.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
734.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
735.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	32 
736.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
737.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
738.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
739.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
740.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
741.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
742.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
743.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
744.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
745.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
746.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
747.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
748.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
749.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
750.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
751.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
752.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
753.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
754.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
755.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30	 
756.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
757.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
758.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
759.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
760.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
761.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
762.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
763.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
764.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
765.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
766.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
767.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
768.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
769.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
770.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
771.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	29 
772.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
773.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
774.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
775.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
776.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
777.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
778.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
779.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
780.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
781.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	28 
782.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
783.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
784.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
785.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	28 
786.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
787.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
788.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
789.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	28 
790.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
791.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
792.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	27 
793.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
794.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
795.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
796.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
797.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
798.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
799.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
*800.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 *
801.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
802.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	26 
803.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
804.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
805.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
806.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
807.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
808.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
809.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
810.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
811.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
812.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
813.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
814.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
815.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
816.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	26 
817.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
818.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	25 
819.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
820.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
821.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
822.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
823.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
824.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	25 
825.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
826.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
827.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
828.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
829.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
830.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
831.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
832.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
833.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
834.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
835.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
836.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
837.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
838.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
839.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
840.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
841.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
842.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
843.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
844.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
845.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
846.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
847.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
848.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
849.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
850.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
851.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
852.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
853.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
854.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
855.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
856.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
857.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
858.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
859.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
860.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
861.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
862.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	22 
863.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
864.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
865.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
866.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
867.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
868.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
869.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
870.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
871.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
872.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
873.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
874.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
875.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
876.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
877.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
878.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
879.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
880.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
881.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
882.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
883.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
884.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
885.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
886.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
887.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
888.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
889.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
890.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
891.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
892.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
893.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
894.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
895.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
896.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
897.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
898.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
899.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
*900.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 *
901.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
902.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
903.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
904.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
905.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
906.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
907.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
908.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
909.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
910.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
911.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
912.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
913.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
914.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
915.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
916.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
917.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
918.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
919.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
920.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
921.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
922.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
923.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
924.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
925.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
926.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
927.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
928.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
929.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
930.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
931.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
932.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
933.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
934.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
935.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
936.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
937.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
938.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
939.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
940.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	18 
941.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
942.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
943.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
944.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
945.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
946.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
947.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	18 
948.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
949.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
950.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
951.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
952.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
953.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
954.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
955.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
956.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	18 
957.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
958.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
959.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
960.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
961.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
962.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
963.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
964.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
965.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
966.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
967.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
968.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
969.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
970.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
971.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	17 
972.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	17 
973.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
974.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
975.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
976.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
977.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
978.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
979.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
980.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
981.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
982.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
983.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
984.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
985.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
986.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
987.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
988.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
989.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
990.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
991.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
992.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
993.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
994.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
995.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
996.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
997.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
998.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
999.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
*1000.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 *
1001.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1002.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1003.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1004.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1005.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1006.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1007.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1008.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1009.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1010.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1011.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1012.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	15 
1013.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1014.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1015.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1016.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1017.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1018.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1019.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1020.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1021.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1022.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1023.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1024.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1025.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	15 
1026.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1027.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1028.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1029.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1030.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1031.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1032.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1033.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1034.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1035.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1036.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1037.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1038.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1039.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1040.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1041.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1042.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1043.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1044.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1045.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1046.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1047.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1048.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1049.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	14 
1050.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1051.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	14 
1052.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1053.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1054.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1055.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1056.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1057.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1058.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1059.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1060.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1061.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1062.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1063.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1064.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1065.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	14 
1066.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	14 
1067.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1068.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1069.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1070.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1071.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1072.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1073.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1074.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1075.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1076.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1077.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1078.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1079.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1080.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1081.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1082.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1083.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1084.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1085.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1086.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1087.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	13 
1088.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1089.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1090.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1091.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1092.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1093.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1094.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1095.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1096.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1097.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1098.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1099.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
*1100.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 *
1101.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1102.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1103.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	13 
1104.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1105.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1106.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1107.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1108.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1109.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1110.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1111.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1112.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1113.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1114.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1115.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1116.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1117.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1118.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1119.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1120.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1121.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1122.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1123.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1124.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1125.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1126.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1127.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1128.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1129.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1130.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1131.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1132.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1133.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1134.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1135.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1136.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1137.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1138.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1139.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1140.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1141.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1142.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1143.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1144.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1145.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1146.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1147.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1148.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1149.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1150.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1151.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1152.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1153.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1154.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1155.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1156.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1157.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1158.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1159.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1160.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1161.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1162.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1163.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1164.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1165.	Melanie Naschenweng,	AUT,	xx.xx.90 in Villach/AUT,	11 
1166.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1167.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1168.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1169.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1170.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1171.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	11 
1172.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1173.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1174.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1175.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1176.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1177.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1178.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1179.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1180.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1181.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1182.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1183.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1184.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1185.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1186.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1187.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1188.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1189.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1190.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1191.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1192.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1193.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1194.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1195.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1196.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1197.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1198.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1199.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
*1200.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	10 *
1201.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1202.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1203.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1204.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1205.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1206.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1207.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1208.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1209.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1210.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1211.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1212.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1213.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1214.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1215.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1216.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1217.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1218.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1219.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1220.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1221.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1222.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1223.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1224.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1225.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1226.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1227.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1228.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1229.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1230.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1231.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1232.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1233.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1234.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1235.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1236.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1237.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1238.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1239.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1240.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1241.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1242.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1243.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1244.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1245.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1246.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1247.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1248.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1249.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1250.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1251.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1252.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1253.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1254.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1255.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1256.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1257.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1258.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1259.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	9 
1260.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1261.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1262.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1263.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1264.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1265.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1266.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1267.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1268.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1269.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1270.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1271.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1272.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1273.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1274.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1275.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1276.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1277.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1278.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1279.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1280.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1281.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1282.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1283.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1284.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1285.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1286.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1287.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1288.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1289.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1290.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1291.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1292.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1293.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1294.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1295.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1296.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1297.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1298.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1299.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
*1300.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 *
1301.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1302.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1303.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1304.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1305.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1306.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1307.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1308.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1309.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1310.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1311.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1312.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1313.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1314.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1315.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1316.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1317.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1318.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1319.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1320.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1321.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1322.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1323.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1324.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1325.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1326.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1327.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1328.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1329.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1330.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1331.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1332.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1333.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1334.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1335.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1336.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1337.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1338.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1339.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1340.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1341.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1342.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1343.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1344.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1345.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1346.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1347.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1348.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1349.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1350.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1351.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1352.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1353.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1354.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1355.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1356.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1357.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1358.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1359.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1360.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1361.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1362.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1363.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1364.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1365.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1366.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1367.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1368.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1369.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1370.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1371.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1372.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1373.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1374.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1375.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1376.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1377.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1378.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1379.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1380.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1381.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1382.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1383.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1384.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1385.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1386.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1387.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1388.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1389.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1390.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1391.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1392.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1393.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1394.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1395.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1396.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1397.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1398.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1399.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
*1400.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 *
1401.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1402.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1403.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1404.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1405.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1406.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1407.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1408.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1409.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1410.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1411.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1412.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1413.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1414.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1415.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1416.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1417.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1418.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1419.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1420.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1421.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1422.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1423.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1424.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1425.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1426.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1427.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1428.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1429.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1430.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1431.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1432.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1433.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1434.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1435.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1436.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1437.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1438.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1439.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1440.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1441.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1442.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1443.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1444.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1445.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1446.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1447.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1448.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1449.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1450.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1451.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1452.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1453.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1454.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1455.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1456.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1457.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1458.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1459.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1460.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1461.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1462.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1463.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1464.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1465.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1466.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1467.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1468.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1469.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1470.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1471.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1472.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1473.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1474.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1475.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1476.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1477.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1478.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1479.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1480.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1481.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1482.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1483.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1484.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1485.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1486.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1487.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1488.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1489.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1490.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1491.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1492.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1493.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1494.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1495.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1496.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1497.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1498.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1499.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
*1500.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 *
1501.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1502.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1503.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1504.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1505.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1506.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1507.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1508.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1509.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1510.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1511.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1512.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1513.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1514.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1515.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1516.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1517.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1518.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1519.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1520.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1521.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1522.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1523.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1524.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1525.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1526.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1527.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1528.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1529.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1530.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1531.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1532.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1533.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1534.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1535.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1536.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1537.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1538.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1539.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1540.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1541.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1542.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1543.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1544.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1545.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1546.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1547.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1548.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1549.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1550.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1551.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1552.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1553.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1554.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1555.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1556.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1557.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1558.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1559.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1560.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1561.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1562.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1563.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1564.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1565.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1566.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1567.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1568.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1569.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1570.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1571.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1572.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1573.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1574.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1575.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1576.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1577.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1578.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1579.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1580.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1581.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1582.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1583.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1584.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1585.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1586.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1587.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1588.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1589.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1590.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1591.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1592.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1593.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1594.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1595.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1596.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1597.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1598.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1599.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
*1600.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 *
1601.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1602.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1603.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1604.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1605.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1606.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1607.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1608.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1609.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1610.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1611.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1612.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1613.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1614.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1615.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1616.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1617.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1618.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1619.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1620.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1621.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1622.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1623.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1624.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1625.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1626.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1627.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1628.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1629.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1630.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1631.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1632.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1633.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1634.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1635.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1636.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1637.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1638.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1639.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1640.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1641.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1642.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1643.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1644.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1645.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1646.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1647.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1648.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1649.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1650.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1651.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1652.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1653.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1654.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1655.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1656.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1657.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1658.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1659.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1660.	April Scott, USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1661.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1662.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1663.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1664.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1665.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1666.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1667.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1668.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1669.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1670.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1671.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1672.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1673.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1674.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1675.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1676.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1677.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1678.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1679.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1680.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1681.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1682.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1683.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1684.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1685.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1686.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1687.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1688.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1689.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1690.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1691.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1692.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1693.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1694.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1695.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1696.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1697.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1698.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1699.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
*1700.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 *
1701.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1702.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1703.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1704.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1705.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1706.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1707.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1708.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1709.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1710.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1711.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1712.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1713.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1714.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1715.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1716.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1717.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1718.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1719.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1720.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1721.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1722.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1723.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1724.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1725.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1726.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1727.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1728.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1729.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1730.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1731.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1732.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1733.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1734.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1735.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1736.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1737.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1738.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1739.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1740.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1741.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1742.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1743.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1744.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1745.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1746.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1747.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1748.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1749.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1750.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1751.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1752.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1753.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1754.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1755.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1756.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1757.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1758.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1759.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1760.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1761.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1762.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1763.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1764.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1765.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1766.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1767.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1768.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1769.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1770.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1771.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1772.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1773.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1774.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1775.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1776.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1777.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1778.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1779.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1780.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1781.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1782.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1783.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1784.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1785.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1786.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1787.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1788.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1789.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1790.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1791.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1792.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1793.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1794.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1795.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1796.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1797.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1798.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1799.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
*1800.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 *
1801.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1802.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1803.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1804.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1805.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	3 
1806.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1807.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1808.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1809.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1810.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1811.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1812.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1813.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1814.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1815.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1816.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1817.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1818.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1819.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1820.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1821.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1822.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1823.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1824.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1825.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	2 
1826.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1827.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1828.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1829.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1830.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1831.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1832.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1833.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1834.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1835.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1836.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1837.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1838.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1839.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1840.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1841.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1842.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1843.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1844.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1845.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1846.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1847.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1848.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1849.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1850.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1851.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1852.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1853.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1854.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1855.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1856.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1857.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1858.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1859.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1860.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1861.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1862.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1863.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1864.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1865.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1866.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1867.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1868.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1869.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1870.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1871.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1872.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1873.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1874.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1875.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1876.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1877.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1878.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1879.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1880.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1881.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1882.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1883.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1884.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1885.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1886.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1887.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1888.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1889.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1890.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1891.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1892.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1893.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1894.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1895.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1896.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1897.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1898.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1899.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
*1900.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 *
1901.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1902.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1903.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1904.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1905.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1906.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1907.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1908.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1909.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1910.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1911.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1912.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1913.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1914.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1915.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1916.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1917.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1918.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1919.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1920.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1921.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1922.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1923.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1924.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1925.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1926.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1927.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1928.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1929.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1930.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1931.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1932.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1933.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1934.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1935.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1936.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1937.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1938.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1939.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1940.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1941.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1942.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1943.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1944.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1945.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1946.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1947.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1948.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1949.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1950.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1951.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1952.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1953.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1954.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1955.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1956.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1957.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1958.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1959.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1960.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1961.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1962.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1963.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1964.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1965.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1966.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1967.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1968.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1969.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1970.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1971.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1972.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1973.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1974.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1975.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1976.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1977.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1978.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1979.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1980.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1981.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1982.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1983.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1984.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1985.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1986.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1987.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1988.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1989.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1990.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1991.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1992.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1993.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1994.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1995.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1996.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1997.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
1998.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
1999.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
*2000.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 *
2001.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2002.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2003.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2004.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2005.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2006.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2007.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2008.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2009.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2010.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2011.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2012.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2013.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2014.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2015.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2016.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2017.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2018.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2019.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2020.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2021.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2022.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2023.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2024.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2025.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2026.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2027.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2028.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2029.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2030.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2031.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2032.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2033.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2034.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2035.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2036.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2037.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2038.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2039.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2040.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2041.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2042.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2043.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2044.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2045.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2353
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2261
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2054
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1946
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1899
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1797
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1715
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1327
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1312


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5304
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5187
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3249
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2220
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1986
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1782
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1600
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1393
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2018)

Für Juli

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Amy Adams


 

 


3. Jessica Chastain


 

 


4. Jodie Foster


 


5. Natalie Portman


 


6. Cate Blanchett


 


7. Charlize Theron


 


8. Claire Danes


 


9. Evangeline Lilly


 


10. Emily Ratajkowski



10. Natalie Dormer



10. Olivia Munn



10. Penélope Cruz


​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Juli 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Cathy Lugner
6. Lauren Pope
7. Demi Rose Mawby
8. Kara del Toro
9. Ramona Bernhard
10.Joana Krupa


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2018)

*Hayley Williams *




LaFee
Valentina & Cheyenne Pahde
Taylor Swift
Katja Herbers
Franziska Benz
Evan Rachel Wood
Demi Rose
Victoria Justice
Úrsula Corberó


----------



## pofgo (1 Juli 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Elizabeth Olsen 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## brian69 (1 Juli 2018)

*July 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 

*
2. Emilia Clarke 3. Jennifer Lawrence *




 

 


*4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Olivia Munn*




 

 

 

*
7. Camilla Belle 8. Jennifer Morrison 9. Jenna Dewn*




 

 

 


*10.
Emily Blunt - Lea Michele - Lily Collins*




 

 

​


----------



## kamy (1 Juli 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Bella Lesnik
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Marlen Neuenschwander
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Stephanie Meißner
8 Christina Rann
9 Verena Püschel
10 Catherine Vogel
10 Christa Stipp
10 Anne Willmes


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018

1. Taylor Swift
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Naomi Scott
10. Willa Holland


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2018)

*ACHTUNG Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018 endet in zwei Tagen - Links unten! Bitte alle noch schnell mitmachen!*

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Juli 2018:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Maria Wedig





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Gamze Senol 





5. Cosma Shiva Hagen





6. Suzan Anbeh





7. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Larissa Marolt





9. Anneke Dürkopp





10. Sarah Bogen





*ACHTUNG Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018 endet in zwei Tagen - Links unten! Bitte alle noch schnell mitmachen!*


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juli 2018)

Völlig verpennt, geht das noch für Juni? 


*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Jelena Dokic*



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Sonja Gerhardt*





*08. Angourie Rice*



 

*09. Rachael Taylor*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## lappi (2 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018

1 Saoirse Ronan
2 Claire Foy
3 Melissa Naschenweng
4 Katie Holmes
5 Taylor Swift
6 Stefanie Hertel
7 Francine Jordi
8 Keira Knightley
9 Madeleine Wehle
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## tino2003 (2 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juli 2018)

Einmal für Hehnii, der ist zu beschäftigt 


*1. Hayley Atwell* 



2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## Ralf1972 (5 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018

1.	Carolin Kebekus
2.	Linda de Mol
3.	Sohia Thiel
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Julia Koschitz
7.	Kamilla Senjo
8.	Jennifer Knäble
9.	Pinar Tanrikolu
10.	Bettina Zimmermann
10.	Aline Abboud


----------



## ch2004 (6 Juli 2018)

*Juli 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht[


----------



## tort3 (7 Juli 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Angelina Heger
5. Janina Uhse
6. Emma Watson
7. Hailee Steinfeld
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Ariana Grande
10. Joelina Drews


----------



## benedikt (9 Juli 2018)

Meine Juli Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Gintare Sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Taylor Hill
10. Iris Kavka


----------



## Don Sven (11 Juli 2018)

Juli-Wertung:


1. Vaile Fuchs





2. Lena Gercke





3. Chryssanthi Kavazi





4. Mariangela Scelsi





5. Gamze Senol





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Katie Holmes





8. Dorothee Bär





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Theresa Underberg


----------



## hsvmann (11 Juli 2018)

*07 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## Ryan Atwood (12 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Marlene Lufen 
05.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
06.) Angela Finger-Erben
07.) Alina Merkau 
08.) Michelle Borth 
09.) Valentina Pahde 
10.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Selena Gomez


----------



## dabi (12 Juli 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Kate Beckinsale
6.Jessica Biel
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Juli 2018)

hier mein Juli-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Katja Burkard
6.) Gundula Gause
7.) Mareile Höppner
8.) Inka Schneider
9.) Judith Rakers
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (16 Juli 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (16 Juli 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 16.07.2018 12:35*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5352 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5226 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3284 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2283 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2230 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2080 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1996 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1949 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1904 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1805 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1789 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1743 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1607 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1403 
18.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
19.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1350 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1325 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1314 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1263 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1257 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1207 
25.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1107 
26.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
27.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1048 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1041 
29.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1040 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1002 
32.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1000 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	941 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	939 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	935 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	925 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	905 
38.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	900 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	899 
40.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	889 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	840 
44.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	789 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
47.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	770 
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
49.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	740 
51.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	740 
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	738 
53.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
54.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	717 
55.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
56.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
57.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	713 
58.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	700 
59.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
60.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	692 
61.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
62.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	687 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	680 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	674 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	662 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	653 
68.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	647 
69.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	644 
70.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	642 
71.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	640 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	638 
73.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	627 
74.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
75.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	604 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	604 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	598 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	571 
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	550 
82.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	541 
84.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
85.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
86.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	532 
87.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
88.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
89.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	508 
90.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
91.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
92.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
93.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	497 
94.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	493 
95.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
96.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
97.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 
99.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	481 
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 *
101.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
102.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	478 
103.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
104.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
105.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	467 
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	456 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	454 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	452 
110.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	439 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	432 
113.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	431 
115.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	427 
116.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
117.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
118.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	424 
119.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	415 
120.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
121.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
122.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	411 
123.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	408 
124.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
125.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	406 
127.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	405 
129.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
130.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
131.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	401 
132.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
133.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
134.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
135.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
137.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
138.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	385 
139.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	385 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	374 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
142.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
143.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	365 
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
145.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
146.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	348 
147.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	343 
148.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	342 
149.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	340 
150.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	339 
151.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
152.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	336 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	336 
154.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
155.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
156.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
157.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
158.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
159.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	325 
161.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
162.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	323 
163.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
164.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
165.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	319 
166.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	319 
167.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
168.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	314 
169.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	313 
170.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
171.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	302 
172.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	301 
173.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
174.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	297 
176.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	294 
177.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	294 
178.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	292 
180.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
181.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
182.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	288 
183.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
184.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
185.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
186.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	284 
187.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
188.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	281 
189.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
190.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
191.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	276 
192.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
193.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	274 
194.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
195.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
196.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
197.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
198.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
199.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
*200.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 *
201.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
202.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	267 
203.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	266 
204.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
205.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	259 
206.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
207.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
208.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	255 
209.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	255 
210.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
211.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	253 
212.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	253 
213.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	250 
214.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
215.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
216.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
217.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	244 
218.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	243 
219.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	242 
220.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	242 
221.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	240 
222.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
223.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	238 
224.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	233 
225.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	233 
226.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
227.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	229 
228.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	228 
229.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
230.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	227 
231.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	227 
232.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
233.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
234.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
235.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
236.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	220 
237.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
238.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
239.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
240.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
241.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
242.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
243.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
244.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
245.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
246.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
247.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
248.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	211 
249.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
250.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	210 
251.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
252.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
253.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	206 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	205 
255.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
256.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	204 
257.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
258.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
259.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
260.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	196 
261.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
262.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	194 
263.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	193 
264.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
265.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
266.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
267.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	188 
268.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	187 
269.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	187 
270.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
271.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
272.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
273.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
274.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
275.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
276.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
277.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	181 
278.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
279.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
280.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
281.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
282.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
283.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	178 
284.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
285.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
286.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	177 
287.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
288.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
289.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
290.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	176 
291.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
292.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
293.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
294.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
295.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
296.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	172 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	172 
298.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	171 
299.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
*300.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	170 *
301.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	170 
302.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
303.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
304.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	166 
305.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
306.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
307.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
308.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
309.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	164 
310.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
311.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
312.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	161 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	160 
314.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
315.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
316.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
317.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
318.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	159 
319.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
320.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
321.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	156 
322.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	155 
323.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
324.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	153 
325.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	153 
326.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
327.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	151 
328.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
329.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
330.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	151 
331.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	151 
332.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
333.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
334.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
335.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
336.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	147 
337.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
338.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
339.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
340.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	145 
341.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
342.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
343.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
344.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
345.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
346.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	138 
347.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
348.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	138 
349.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
350.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
351.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	137 
352.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
353.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	137 
354.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
355.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	135 
356.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
357.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	134 
358.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
359.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
360.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
361.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	130 
362.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
363.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	129 
364.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	129 
365.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
366.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
367.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
368.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
369.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
370.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
371.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	126 
372.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	125 
373.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
374.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
375.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
376.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	123 
377.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	123 
378.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	123 
379.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	121 
380.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	121 
381.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
382.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
383.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
384.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	118 
385.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
386.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
387.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
388.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
389.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
390.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
391.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
392.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
393.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
394.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
395.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
396.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	115 
397.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	115 
398.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
399.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	114 
*400.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 *
401.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
402.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
403.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
404.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
405.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
406.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
407.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
408.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
409.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
410.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	110 
411.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
412.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
413.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	107 
414.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	106 
415.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
416.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
417.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
418.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
419.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
420.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
421.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	104 
422.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
423.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
424.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
425.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
426.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
427.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
428.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
429.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
430.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	98 
431.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
432.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
433.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
434.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
435.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
436.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
437.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	94 
438.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
439.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
440.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
441.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
442.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
443.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
444.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
445.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
446.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
447.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
448.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
449.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
450.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
451.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
452.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
453.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	88 
454.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	87 
455.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
456.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
457.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
458. Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
459.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
460.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	86 
461.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
462.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
463.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
464.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
465.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	85 
466.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
467.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
468.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
469.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
470.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
471.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	84 
472.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
473.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
474.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
475.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
476.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
477.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	82 
478.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
479.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
480.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
481.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
482.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
483.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
484.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
485.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
486.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
487.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
488.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
489.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
490.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
491.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	77 
492.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	76 
493.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
494.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
495.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
496.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
497.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	75 
498.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	74 
499.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
*500.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 *
501.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
502.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
503.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
504.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	73 
505.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	73 
506.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
507.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	72 
508.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
509.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
510.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
511.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
512.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	71 
513.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
514.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
515.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
516.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
517.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	70 
518.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
519.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
520.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
521.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	69 
522.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	68 
523.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
524.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
525.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
526.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
527.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
528.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
529.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
530.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
531.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
532.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
533.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
534.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
535.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
536.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	64 
537.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
538.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
539.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
540.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
541.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
542.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	63 
543.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
544.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	62 
545.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	62 
546.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
547.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
548.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
549.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	61 
550.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
551.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	61 
552.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
553.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
554.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
555.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
556.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
557.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
558.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
559.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
560.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
561.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
562.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
563.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
564.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
565.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
566.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
567.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
568.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
569.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
570.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
571.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
572.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
573.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
574.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
575.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
576.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
577.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
578.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
579.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	55 
580.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
581.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
582.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
583.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
584.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
585.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
586.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
587.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
588.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
589.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
590.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
591.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
592.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
593.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
594.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
595.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
596.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
597.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
598.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
599.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
*600.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 *
601.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
602.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
603.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
604.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
605.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
606.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
607.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	51 
608.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
609.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
610.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
611.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
612.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	50 
613.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
614.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
615.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
616.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
617.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
618.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
619.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
620.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
621.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
622.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
623.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
624.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	48 
625.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
626.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
627.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
628.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
629.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
630.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
631.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	46 
632.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
633.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
634.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
635.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
636.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
637.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
638.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
639.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
640.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
641.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
642.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
643.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
644.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
645.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
646.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
647.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
648.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
649.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
650.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
651.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
652.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
653.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	44 
654.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
655.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
656.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
657.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
658.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
659.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
660.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
661.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
662.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
663.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
664.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
665.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
666.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
667.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
668.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
669.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	40 
670.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
671.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
672.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
673.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
674.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
675.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
676.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
677.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
678.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
679.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
680.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
681.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
682.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
683.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
684.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
685.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
686.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
687.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
688.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
689.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
690.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
691.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	38 
692.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
693.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	37 
694.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
695.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
696.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
697.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
698.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
699.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
*700.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 *
701.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	37 
702.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
703.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
704.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
705.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
706.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
707.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
708.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
709.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
710.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
711.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
712.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
713.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	35 
714.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
715.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
716.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
717.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
718.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
719.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
720.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
721.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
722.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
723.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
724.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
725.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
726.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
727.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
728.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
729.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
730.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
731.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
732.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
733.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
734.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
735.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
736.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
737.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
738.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
739.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
740.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
741.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
742.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
743.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
744.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	32 
745.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
746.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	31 
747.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
748.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	31 
749.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
750.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
751.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
752.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	31 
753.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
754.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
755.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
756.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
757.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	30 
758.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
759.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
760.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
761.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
762.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
763.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
764.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
765.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
766.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
767.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
768.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
769.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
770.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	29 
771.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
772.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
773.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
774.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
775.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
776.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
777.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
778.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
779.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
780.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
781.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
782.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
783.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
784.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
785.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
786.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
787.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
788.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
789.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
790.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
791.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
792.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
793.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
794.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
795.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	27 
796.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
797.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
798.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
799.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	27 
*800.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 *
801.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
802.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	27 
803.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
804.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
805.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
806.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
807.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	26 
808.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
809.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
810.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
811.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
812.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
813.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
814.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
815.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
816.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
817.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
818.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
819.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
820.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
821.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
822.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
823.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
824.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
825.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
826.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
827.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	25 
828.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
829.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
830.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
831.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
832.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
833.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
834.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
835.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
836.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
837.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	24 
838.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
839.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
840.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
841.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
842.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
843.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
844.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
845.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
846.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
847.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
848.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
849.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
850.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
851.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
852.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
853.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
854.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
855.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
856.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
857.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
858.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
859.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
860.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
861.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
862.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
863.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
864.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
865.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
866.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	22 
867.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
868.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
869.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
870.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
871.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
872.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
873.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
874.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
875.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
876.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
877.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
878.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
879.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
880.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
881.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	22 
882.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
883.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
884.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
885.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
886.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
887.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
888.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
889.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
890.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
891.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
892.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
893.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
894.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
895.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
896.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
897.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
898.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
899.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
*900.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 *
901.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
902.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
903.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
904.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
905.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
906.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
907.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
908.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
909.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
910.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
911.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
912.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
913.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
914.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
915.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
916.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
917.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
918.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
919.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
920.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
921.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
922.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
923.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
924.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
925.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
926.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
927.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
928.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
929.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
930.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
931.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
932.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
933.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
934.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
935.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
936.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
937.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	19 
938.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
939.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
940.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
941.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
942.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
943.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
944.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
945.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
946.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
947.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
948.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
949.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
950.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
951.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
952.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
953.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
954.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
955.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
956.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
957.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
958.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
959.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
960.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
961.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
962.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
963.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
964.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
965.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
966.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
967.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
968.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
969.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
970.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
971.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
972.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
973.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
974.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
975.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	17 
976.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	17 
977.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
978.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
979.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
980.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
981.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
982.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
983.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
984.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
985.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
986.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
987.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
988.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
989.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	16 
990.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
991.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
992.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	16 
993.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
994.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
995.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
996.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
997.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
998.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
999.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
*1000.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 *
1001.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1002.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1003.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1004.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1005.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1006.	Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	16 
1007.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1008.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1009.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1010.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1011.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1012.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1013.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1014.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1015.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1016.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1017.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1018.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1019.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1020.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1021.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1022.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1023.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1024.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1025.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1026.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1027.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1028.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1029.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1030.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1031.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	15 
1032.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1033.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1034.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1035.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1036.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1037.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1038.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1039.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1040.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1041.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1042.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1043.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1044.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1045.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1046.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1047.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1048.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1049.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1050.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1051.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1052.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1053.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1054.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1055.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1056.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1057.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1058.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1059.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1060.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1061.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1062.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1063.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1064.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1065.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1066.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1067.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1068.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	14 
1069.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1070.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1071.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1072.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1073.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1074.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1075.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1076.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1077.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1078.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1079.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1080.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1081.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1082.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1083.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1084.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1085.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1086.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1087.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1088.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1089.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1090.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1091.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1092.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1093.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1094.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1095.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1096.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1097.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1098.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1099.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
*1100.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 *
1101.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	13 
1102.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1103.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1104.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1105.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1106.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	13 
1107.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1108.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1109.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1110.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1111.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1112.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1113.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1114.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1115.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1116.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1117.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1118.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1119.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1120.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1121.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1122.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1123.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1124.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1125.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1126.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1127.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1128.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1129.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1130.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1131.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1132.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1133.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1134.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1135.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1136.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1137.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1138.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1139.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1140.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1141.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1142.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1143.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1144.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1145.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1146.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1147.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1148.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1149.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1150.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1151.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1152.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1153.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1154.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1155.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1156.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1157.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1158.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1159.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1160.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1161.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1162.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1163.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1164.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1165.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1166.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1167.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1168.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1169.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1170.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1171.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1172.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1173.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1174.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1175.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1176.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1177.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1178.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1179.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1180.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1181.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1182.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1183.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1184.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1185.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1186.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1187.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1188.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1189.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1190.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1191.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1192.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1193.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1194.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1195.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1196.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1197.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1198.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1199.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
*1200.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 *
1201.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1202.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1203.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1204.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1205.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1206.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1207.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1208.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1209.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1210.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1211.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1212.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1213.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1214.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1215.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1216.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1217.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1218.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1219.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1220.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1221.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1222.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1223.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1224.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1225.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1226.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1227.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1228.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1229.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1230.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1231.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1232.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1233.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1234.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1235.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1236.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1237.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1238.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1239.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1240.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1241.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1242.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1243.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1244.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1245.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1246.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1247.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1248.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1249.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1250.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1251.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1252.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1253.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1254.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1255.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1256.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1257.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1258.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1259.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	9 
1260.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1261.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1262.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1263.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1264.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	9 
1265.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1266.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1267.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1268.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1269.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1270.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1271.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1272.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1273.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1274.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1275.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1276.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1277.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1278.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1279.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1280.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1281.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1282.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1283.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1284.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1285.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1286.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1287.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1288.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1289.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1290.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1291.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1292.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1293.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1294.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1295.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1296.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1297.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1298.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1299.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
*1300.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 *
1301.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1302.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1303.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1304.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1305.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1306.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1307.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1308.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1309.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1310.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1311.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1312.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1313.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1314.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1315.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1316.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1317.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1318.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1319.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1320.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1321.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1322.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1323.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1324.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1325.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1326.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1327.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1328.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1329.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1330.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1331.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1332.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1333.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1334.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1335.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1336.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1337.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1338.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1339.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1340.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1341.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1342.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1343.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1344.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1345.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1346.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1347.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1348.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1349.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1350.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1351.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1352.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1353.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1354.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1355.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1356.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1357.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1358.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1359.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1360.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1361.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1362.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1363.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1364.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1365.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1366.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1367.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1368.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1369.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1370.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1371.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1372.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1373.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1374.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1375.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1376.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1377.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1378.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1379.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1380.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1381.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1382.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1383.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1384.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1385.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1386.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1387.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1388.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1389.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1390.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1391.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1392.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1393.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1394.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1395.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1396.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1397.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1398.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1399.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
*1400.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 *
1401.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1402.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1403.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1404.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1405.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1406.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1407.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1408.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1409.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1410.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1411.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1412.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1413.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1414.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1415.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1416.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1417.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1418.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1419.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1420.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1421.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1422.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1423.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1424.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1425.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1426.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1427.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1428.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1429.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1430.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1431.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1432.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1433.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1434.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1435.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1436.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1437.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1438.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1439.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1440.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1441.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1442.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1443.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1444.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1445.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1446.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1447.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1448.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1449.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1450.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1451.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1452.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1453.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1454.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1455.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1456.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1457.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1458.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1459.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1460.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1461.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1462.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1463.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1464.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1465.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1466.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1467.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1468.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1469.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1470.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1471.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1472.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1473.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1474.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1475.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1476.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1477.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1478.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1479.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1480.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1481.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1482.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1483.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1484.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1485.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1486.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1487.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1488.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1489.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1490.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1491.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1492.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1493.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1494.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1495.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1496.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1497.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1498.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1499.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
*1500.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 *
1501.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1502.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1503.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1504.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1505.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1506.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1507.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1508.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1509.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1510.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1511.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1512.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1513.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1514.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1515.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1516.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1517.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1518.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1519.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1520.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1521.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1522.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1523.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1524.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1525.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1526.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1527.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1528.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1529.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1530.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1531.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	6 
1532.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1533.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1534.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1535.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1536.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1537.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1538.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1539.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1540.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1541.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1542.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1543.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1544.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1545.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1546.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1547.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1548.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1549.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1550.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1551.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1552.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1553.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1554.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1555.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1556.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1557.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1558.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1559.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1560.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1561.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1562.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1563.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1564.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1565.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1566.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1567.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1568.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1569.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1570.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1571.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1572.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1573.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1574.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1575.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1576.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1577.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1578.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1579.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1580.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1581.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1582.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1583.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1584.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1585.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1586.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1587.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1588.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1589.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1590.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1591.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1592.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1593.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1594.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1595.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1596.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1597.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1598.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1599.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
*1600.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 *
1601.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1602.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1603.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1604.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1605.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1606.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1607.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1608.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1609.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1610.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1611.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1612.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1613.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1614.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1615.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1616.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1617.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1618.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1619.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1620.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1621.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1622.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1623.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1624.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1625.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1626.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1627.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1628.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1629.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1630.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1631.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1632.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1633.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1634.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1635.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1636.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1637.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1638.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1639.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1640.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1641.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1642.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1643.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1644.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1645.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1646.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1647.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1648.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1649.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1650.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1651.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1652.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1653.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1654.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1655.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1656.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1657.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1658.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1659.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1660.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1661.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1662.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1663.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1664.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1665.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1666.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1667.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1668.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1669.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1670.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1671.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1672.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1673.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1674.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1675.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1676.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1677.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1678.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1679.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1680.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1681.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1682.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1683.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1684.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1685.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1686.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1687.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1688.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1689.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1690.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1691.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1692.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1693.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1694.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1695.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1696.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1697.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1698.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1699.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
*1700.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 *
1701.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1702.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1703.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1704.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1705.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1706.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1707.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1708.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1709.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1710.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1711.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1712.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1713.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1714.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1715.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1716.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1717.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1718.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1719.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1720.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1721.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1722.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1723.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1724.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1725.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1726.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1727.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1728.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1729.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1730.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1731.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1732.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1733.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1734.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1735.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1736.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1737.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1738.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1739.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1740.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1741.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1742.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1743.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1744.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1745.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1746.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1747.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1748.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1749.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1750.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1751.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1752.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1753.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1754.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1755.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1756.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1757.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1758.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1759.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1760.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1761.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1762.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1763.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1764.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1765.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1766.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1767.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1768.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1769.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1770.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1771.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1772.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1773.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1774.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1775.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1776.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1777.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1778.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1779.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1780.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1781.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1782.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1783.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1784.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1785.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1786.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1787.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1788.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1789.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1790.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1791.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1792.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1793.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1794.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1795.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1796.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1797.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1798.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1799.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
*1800.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 *
1801.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1802.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1803.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1804.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1805.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1806.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1807.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	3 
1808.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1809.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1810.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1811.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1812.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1813.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1814.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1815.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1816.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1817.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1818.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1819.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1820.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1821.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1822.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1823.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1824.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1825.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1826.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1827.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	2 
1828.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1829.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1830.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1831.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1832.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1833.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1834.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1835.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1836.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1837.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1838.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1839.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1840.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1841.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1842.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1843.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1844.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1845.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1846.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1847.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1848.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1849.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1850.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1851.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1852.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1853.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1854.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1855.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1856.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1857.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1858.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1859.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1860.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1861.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1862.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1863.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1864.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1865.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1866.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1867.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1868.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1869.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1870.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1871.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1872.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1873.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1874.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1875.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1876.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1877.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1878.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1879.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1880.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1881.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1882.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1883.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1884.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1885.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1886.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1887.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1888.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1889.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1890.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1891.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1892.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1893.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1894.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1895.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1896.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1897.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1898.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1899.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
*1900.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 *
1901.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1902.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1903.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1904.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1905.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1906.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1907.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1908.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1909.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1910.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1911.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1912.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1913.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1914.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1915.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1916.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1917.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1918.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1919.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1920.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1921.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1922.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1923.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1924.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1925.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1926.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1927.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1928.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1929.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1930.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1931.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1932.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1933.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1934.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1935.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1936.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1937.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1938.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1939.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1940.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1941.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1942.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1943.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1944.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1945.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1946.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1947.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1948.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1949.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1950.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1951.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1952.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1953.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1954.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1955.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1956.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1957.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1958.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1959.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1960.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1961.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1962.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1963.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1964.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1965.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1966.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1967.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1968.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1969.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1970.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1971.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1972.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1973.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1974.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1975.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1976.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1977.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1978.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1979.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1980.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1981.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1982.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1983.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1984.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1985.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1986.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1987.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1988.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1989.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1990.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1991.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1992.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1993.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
1994.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
1995.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
1996.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
1997.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
1998.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
1999.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
*2000.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 *
2001.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2002.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2003.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2004.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2005.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2006.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2007.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2008.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2009.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2010.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2011.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2012.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2013.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2014.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2015.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2016.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2017.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2018.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2019.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2020.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2021.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2022.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2023.	Rita Hayworth, USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2024.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2025.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2026.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2027.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2028.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2029.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2030.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2031.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2032.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2033.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2034.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2035.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2036.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2037.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2038.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2039.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	1 
2040.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2041.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2042.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2043.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2044.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2045.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2046.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2047.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2048.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2283
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2080
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1949
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1904
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1805
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1743
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1350
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1325


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5352
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5226
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3284
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2230
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	1996
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1789
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1607
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1403
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Quick Nick (19 Juli 2018)

Juli Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03: Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Veronika Klimovits
06. Serena Salecker
07. Alina Merkau
08. Selena Gomez
09. Courtney Hansen
10. Helene Fischer
10. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Susanna Ohlen


----------



## StefanKa (24 Juli 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 






2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Chelsea Small





4. Romy Schneider, D/F, geb. am 23.09.1938 in Wien/damals Deutsches Reich, gest. am 29.05.1983 in Paris/F





5. Jessica Alba



]

6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Cosma Shiva Hagen





8. Rebecca Mir





9. Sophie Marceau 





10. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


----------



## ManuN (26 Juli 2018)

Jul 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Susanne Tockan	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Walt (27 Juli 2018)

*Hallo Freunde,

knapp 10 Jahre gibt es jetzt das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking und ich habe eben mal nach dem Allerersten Ranking geschaut. Nachstehend ist es abgebildet und ich habe mir kurzerhand den Spaß gemacht nachzuschauen, wo diese 53 Damen inzwischen im Ranking platziert sind. 

Die aktuelle Punktzahl und den heutigen Platz im Ranking seht ihr in Klammern.

Naja vielleicht inspiriert es Euch, sich an die ein oder andere knusprige Dame zu erinnern und sie erneut zu bepunkten.

Gruß
Walt*


Das erste Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand 08.12.2008, 09:38 Uhr sah so aus:



Annika Kipp als Erste an der Spitze des Celebboard-Alltime-Rankings (die schönsten Frauen aller Zeiten).


1. Annika Kipp, D, 12.03.79 in München, D, 26 (Platz 15/1562 Punkte)
2. Marlene Lufen, D, 18.12.70 in Berlin/D, 19 (Platz 12/1789 Punkte)
3. Jessica Alba, USA, 28.04.81 in Pomona/USA, 18 (Platz 9/1949 Punkte)
Michelle Hunziker, CH, 24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH, 18 (Platz 43/840 Punkte)
5. Alyssa Milano, USA, 19.12.1972 in Brooklyn/USA, 17 (Platz 57/697 Punkte)
Miley Cyrus, USA, 23.11.1992 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA, 17 (Platz 63/680 Punkte)
7. Christina Aguilera, USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 12 Platz 16/1523 Punkte)
8. Kate Beckinsale, GB, 26.07.73 in London/GB, 11 (Platz 4/2359 Punkte)
Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 11 (Platz 62/687 Punkte)
10. Anna Kurnikowa, RUS, 07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS, 10 (Platz 31/1002 Punkte)
11. Salma Hayek, MEX, 02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex, 9 (Platz 174, 298 Punkte)
Sophie Marceau, F, 17.11.66 in Paris/F, 9 (Platz 35/935 Punkte) 
13. Adriana Lima, BR, 12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR, 8 (Platz 107/456 Punkte)
Ramona Drews, D, *1973, 8 (Platz 17, 1403 Punkte)
Sarah Wayne Callies USA, 01.06.77 in La Grange/USA, 8 (Platz 846/24 Punkte)
Simone Panteleit, D, 29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 8 (Platz 516/70 Punkte)
17. Collien Fernandes, D, 26.09.81 in Hamburg/D, 7 (Platz 42/869 Punkte)
Mandy Grace Capristo, D, 21.03.90 in Mannheim/D, 7 (Platz 135/389 Punkte)
Muriel Baumeister, A/D, 24.01.72 in Salzburg/A, 7 (Platz 294/174 Punkte)
20. Annette Frier, D, 22.01.74 in Köln/D, 6 (Platz 292/174 Punkte)
Catherine Zeta-Jones, GB, 25.09.69 in Swansea/GB, 6 (Platz 530/63 Punkte)
Christina Surer, CH, 26.03.74 in Basel/CH, 6 (Platz 594/52 Punkte)
Jasmin Wagner, D, 20.04.80 in Hamburg/D, 6 (Platz 363/129 Punkte)
Lena Gercke, D, 29.02.88 in Marburg/D, 6 (Platz 2/5226 Punkte)
25. Autumn Reeser, USA, 21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA, 5 (Platz 945/18 Punkte)
Carolin Kebekus, D, 09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D, 5 (Platz 346/138 Punkte)
Christina Applegate, USA, 25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA, 5 (Platz 576/55 Punkte)
Jana Ina Zarrella, BR, 12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR, 5 (Platz 382/120 Punkte)
Jasmin Schwiers, B, 11.08.82 in Eupen/B, 5 (Platz 368/127 Punkte)
Jessica Simpson, USA, 10.07.80 in Abilene/USA, 5 (Platz 206/257 Punkte)
31. Christine Neubauer, D, 24.06.62 in München/D, 4 (Platz 493/76 Punkte)
Deborah Shelton, USA, 21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA, 4 (Platz 41/873 Punkte)
Inez Bjørg David, DK, 06.02.82 in Århus/DK, 4 (Platz 130/401 Punkte)
Miriam Pielhau, D, 12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, 4 (Platz 628/47 Punkte)
Mutya Buena, GB, 21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB, 4 (Platz 1385/8 Punkte)
Rania Zeriri, NL, 06.01.86 in Enschede/NL, 4 (Platz 1102/13 Punkte)
Scarlett Johansson, USA, 22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 4 (Platz 98, 482 Punkte)
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen), USA, 24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP, 4 (Platz 643/45 Punkte)
39. Anna-Nicole Smith, USA, 28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07 3 (Platz 251/209 Punkte)
Barbara Schöneberger, D, 05.03.74 in München/D, 3 (Platz 93/497 Punkte)
Cassie Ventura, USA, 26.08.86 in New London/USA, 3 (Platz 1263/9 Punkte)
Jeanette Biedermann, D, 22.02.81 in Berlin/D, 3 (Platz 34/939 Punkte)
Kader Loth, D, 05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 3 (Platz 18, 1352 Punkte)
Katie Holmes, USA, 18.12.78 in Toledo/USA, 3 (Platz 267/188 Punkte)
Pamela Anderson, CDN/USA, 01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN, 3 (Platz 124/408 Punkte)
46. Giulia Siegel, D, 10.11.74 in München/D, 2 (Platz 1032/15 Punkte)
Nadine Krüger, D, 26.06.77 in Berlin/D, 2 (Platz 386/118 Punkte)
Rihanna, BDS, 20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS, 2 (Platz 155/333 Punkte)
Susanne Bormann, D, 02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D, 2 (Platz 207/256 Punkte)
50. Dannii Minogue, AUS, 20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS, 1 (Platz 288/176 Punkite)
Irina Shaykhlislamova, RUS, 06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS, 1 (Platz 33/941 Punkte)
Senna Guemmour, D, 28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 1 (Platz 792/28 Punkte)
Sony Kraus, D, 22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D, 1 (Platz 23/1257 Punkte)


----------



## Anakin (27 Juli 2018)

_Juli 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Chloe Bennet 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Laura Papendick 
#07: Demi Lovato
#08: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#09: Susanna Ohlen 
#10: Selena Gomez 
#10: Helene Fischer 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## taurus79 (28 Juli 2018)

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Isabelle Körner
3 Anna Planken
4 Stephanie Puls
5 Nele Schenker
6 Stefanie Hertel
7 Jasmin Wagner
8 Ruth Hoffmann
9 Kamilla Senjo
10 Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## NEF (29 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Ariana Grande	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Zara Larsson	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## Cav (30 Juli 2018)

Voting Juli 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Melanie Sykes


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Alicia Vikander


 

6. Red Dela Cruz


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Viviane Geppert


 


9. Vanessa Mai


 

10. Shermine Shahrivar


 

10. Alexis Ren


 

10. Sylvie Meis


----------



## Death Row (31 Juli 2018)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Franzsika Benz
05. Franziska Wiese
06. Katja Herbers
07. Hannah John-Kamen
08. Úrsula Corberó
09. Jordyn Jones
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Izabel Goulart
Michelle Hunziker
Alessandra Ambrosio
Kimberley Garner
Olivia Holt
Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Elizabeth Olsen 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Devilfish (31 Juli 2018)

Juli 2018

*1. Avril Lavigne giveheart*




2. Demi Lovato :doc:




3. Taylor Swift




4. Ariana Grande




5. Selena Gomez




6. Hayley Williams




7. Miley Cyrus




8. Victoria Justice




9. Chloe Grace Moretz




10. Miranda Cosgrove


​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2018)

Nur weg gewesen diesen Monat, also alles beim Alten:


*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Jelena Dokic*



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Sonja Gerhardt*





*08. Angourie Rice*



 

*09. Rachael Taylor*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.07.2018 23:05*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5372 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5262 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3294 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2302 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2230 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2080 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2005 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1963 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1904 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1821 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1789 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1743 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1611 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1403 
18.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1359 
19.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
20.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1328 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1326 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1263 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1257 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1226 
25.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1117 
26.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
27.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1050 
28.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1048 
29.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1046 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1002 
32.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1000 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	941 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	939 
35.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	937 
36.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	929 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	920 
38.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	900 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	899 
40.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	894 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	845 
44.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	789 
46.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
47.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	782 
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
49.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	740 
51.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	740 
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	738 
53.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	735 
54.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	717 
56.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
57.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
58.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	706 
59.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
60.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	693 
61.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
62.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	688 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	684 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	674 
65.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	662 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	662 
68.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	661 
69.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	650 
70.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	644 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	644 
72.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	642 
73.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	638 
74.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
75.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	604 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	604 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	600 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	571 
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	550 
82.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	542 
84.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	539 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
86.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
87.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
88.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
89.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	508 
90.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
91.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	503 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
93.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
94.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	497 
95.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	487 
96.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
97.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
98.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 
*100.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	481 *
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 
102.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
103.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	474 
104.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
105.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	468 
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
107.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	456 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	454 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	452 
110.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	448 
111.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	432 
113.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	431 
115.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	427 
116.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
117.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
118.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	424 
119.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	415 
120.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
121.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
122.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	411 
123.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	408 
124.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	407 
126.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
127.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	405 
129.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
130.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
131.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	401 
132.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
133.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
134.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
135.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
136.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	387 
137.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
138.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
139.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	385 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	374 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
142.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
143.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	365 
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
145.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
146.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	348 
147.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	344 
148.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	343 
149.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	343 
150.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	342 
151.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	340 
152.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
153.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	336 
154.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	336 
155.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	334 
156.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
157.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
158.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
159.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	327 
161.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
162.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
163.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
164.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
165.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	319 
166.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	319 
167.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	319 
168.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
169.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	314 
170.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
171.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	306 
172.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	304 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	302 
174.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
175.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
176.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	297 
177.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	294 
178.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	292 
180.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
181.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
182.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	288 
183.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
184.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
185.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	286 
186.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
187.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	284 
188.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
189.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	281 
190.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
191.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
192.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
193.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	274 
194.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
195.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
196.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
197.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
198.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
199.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
*200.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 *
201.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
202.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	267 
203.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	267 
204.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
205.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	259 
206.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
207.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
208.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	255 
209.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	255 
210.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
211.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	253 
212.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	253 
213.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	250 
214.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
215.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
216.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
217.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	244 
218.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	243 
219.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	242 
220.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	242 
221.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	242 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	240 
223.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
224.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	239 
225.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	238 
226.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
227.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	229 
228.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	228 
229.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
230.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	227 
231.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	227 
232.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
233.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	224 
234.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	223 
235.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
236.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
237.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
238.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
239.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
240.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
241.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	216 
242.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
243.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
244.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
245.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
246.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	214 
247.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
248.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
249.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	211 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	210 
251.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	210 
252.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
253.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	205 
255.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
256.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	204 
257.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
258.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
259.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
260.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	199 
261.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	196 
262.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
263.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	195 
264.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
265.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
266.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
267.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	188 
268.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	188 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	187 
270.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	187 
271.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
272.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
273.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	185 
274.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
275.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	184 
276.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
277.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
278.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
279.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
280.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
281.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
282.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
283.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
284.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	178 
285.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
286.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
287.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
288.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
289.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
290.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	176 
291.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
292.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
293.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
294.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	174 
295.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
296.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
297.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	172 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	172 
299.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	171 
*300.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 *
301.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	170 
302.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
303.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
304.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	166 
305.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
306.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
307.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
308.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
309.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	164 
310.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
311.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
312.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	161 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	160 
314.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
315.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
316.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	159 
317.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
318.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	159 
319.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	158 
320.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
321.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	157 
322.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
323.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	156 
324.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	156 
325.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	155 
326.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	155 
327.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
328.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	152 
329.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	151 
330.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	151 
331.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
332.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
333.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
334.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
335.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
336.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	147 
337.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
338.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	145 
339.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
340.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	145 
341.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
342.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
343.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	143 
344.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
345.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
346.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
347.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	138 
348.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
349.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
350.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
351.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	137 
352.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
353.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	137 
354.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
355.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	136 
356.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	135 
357.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	135 
358.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
359.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	134 
360.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
361.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
362.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
363.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	132 
364.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
365.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
366.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
367.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
368.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	127 
369.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
370.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
371.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
372.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	127 
373.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127	 
374.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	125 
375.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
376.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
377.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
378.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	123 
379.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	123 
380.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	121 
381.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
382.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
383.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	120 
384.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
385.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
386.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
387.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
388.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
389.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
390.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
391.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
392.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
393.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
394.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
395.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
396.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	115 
397.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	115 
398.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	115 
399.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
*400.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	114 *
401.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
402.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
403.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	113 
404.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
405.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
406.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
407.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
408.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
409.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
410.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
411.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
412.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	110 
413.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
414.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
415.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	107 
416.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
417.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
418.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
419.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
420.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
421.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
422.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
423.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
424.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
425.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	102 
426.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
427.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
428.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
429.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	99 
430.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
431.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	98 
432.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
433.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
434.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
435.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
436.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
437.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
438.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
439.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
440.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
441.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
442.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
443.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
444.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
445.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
446.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
447.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
448.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	90 
449.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
450.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
451.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
452.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
453.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
454.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	88 
455.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	87 
456.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
457.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	86 
458.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
459.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	86 
460.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
461.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
462.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	86 
463.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
464.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
465.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
466.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
467.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	85 
468.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
469.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
470.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
471.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
472.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
473.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
474.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
475.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
476.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	82 
477.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
478.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
479.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	82 
480.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	81 
481.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
482.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
483.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
484.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
485.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
486.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
487.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
488.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
489.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
490.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	78 
491.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
492.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
493.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
494.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
495.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
496.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
497.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
498.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
499.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
*500.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	75 *
501.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	75 
502.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
503.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
504.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
505.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
506.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
507.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	73 
508.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
509.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
510.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	71 
511.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
512.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
513.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
514.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	70 
515.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
516.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
517.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
518.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	70 
519.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
520.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
521.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
522.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	69 
523.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	68 
524.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
525.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
526.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
527.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
528.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
529.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
530.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
531.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
532.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	65 
533.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
534.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
535.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
536.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
537.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
538.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	65 
539.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
540.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
541.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
542.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	63 
543.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
544.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
545.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	63 
546.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
547.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
548.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
549.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
550.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	61 
551.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
552.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
553.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
554.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
555.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
556.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
557.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
558.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
559.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
560.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
561.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
562.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
563.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
564.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
565.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
566.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
567.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
568.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
569.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
570.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
571.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
572.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
573.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
574.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
575.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
576.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
577.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
578.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
579.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	55 
580.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
581.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
582.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
583.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
584.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
585.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
586.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	53 
587.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
588.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
589.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
590.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
591.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
592.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
593.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
594.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
595.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
596.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
597.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
598.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
599.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
*600.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 *
601.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
602.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
603.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
604.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
605.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
606.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
607.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
608.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
609.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	51 
610.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
611.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
612.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
613.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	50 
614.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
615.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
616.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
617.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
618.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
619.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
620.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
621.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
622.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
623.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
624.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
625.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
626.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
627.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
628.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
629.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
630.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
631.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	46 
632.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
633.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
634.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
635.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
636.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
637.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
638.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
639.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
640.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
641.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
642.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
643.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
644.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
645.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	44 
646.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
647.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
648.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
649.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
650.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
651.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	44 
652.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
653.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
654.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	44 
655.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
656.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
657.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
658.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
659.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
660.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
661.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
662.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
663.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
664.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	42 
665.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
666.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
667.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
668.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
669.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
670.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	40 
671.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
672.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
673.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
674.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
675.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
676.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
677.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
678.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
679.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
680.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
681.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
682.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
683.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
684.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
685.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
686.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
687.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
688.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
689.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
690.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
691.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
692.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	38 
693.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
694.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
695.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
696.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
697.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
698.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
699.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
*700.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 *
701.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	37 
702.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
703.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
704.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
705.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
706.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
707.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
708.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
709.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
710.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
711.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
712.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
713.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	35 
714.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
715.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
716.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
717.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
718.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
719.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
720.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
721.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
722.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
723.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
724.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
725.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
726.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
727.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
728.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
729.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
730.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
731.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
732.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
733.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
734.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
735.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
736.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
737.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
738.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
739.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
740.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
741.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
742.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
743.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
744.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	32 
745.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
746.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	31 
747.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
748.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	31 
749.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
750.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
751.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
752.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	31 
753.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
754.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
755.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
756.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
757.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	30 
758.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
759.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
760.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	30 
761.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
762.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
763.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
764.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
765.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
766.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
767.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
768.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
769.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
770.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
771.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	29 
772.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	29 
773.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
774.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
775.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
776.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
777.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
778.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
779.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
780.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
781.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
782.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
783.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
784.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
785.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
786.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
787.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
788.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
789.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
790.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
791.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
792.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
793.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
794.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
795.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
796.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	27 
797.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
798.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
799.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
*800.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	27 *
801.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
802.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
803.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	27 
804.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
805.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
806.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
807.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
808.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	26 
809.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
810.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
811.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
812.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
813.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
814.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
815.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
816.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
817.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
818.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
819.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
820.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
821.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
822.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
823.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
824.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
825.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
826.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
827.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
828.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	25 
829.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
830.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
831.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
832.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
833.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
834.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
835.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
836.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
837.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
838.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
839.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
840.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
841.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
842.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
843.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
844.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
845.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
846.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
847.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
848.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
849.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
850.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
851.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
852.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
853.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
854.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
855.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
856.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
857.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
858.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
859.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
860.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
861.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
862.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
863.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
864.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
865.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
866.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
867.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	22 
868.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
869.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
870.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
871.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
872.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
873.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
874.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
875.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
876.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
877.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
878.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
879.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
880.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
881.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
882.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	22 
883.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
884.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
885.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
886.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
887.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
888.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
889.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
890.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
891.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
892.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
893.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
894.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
895.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
896.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
897.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
898.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
899.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
*900.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 *
901.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
902.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
903.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
904.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
905.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
906.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
907.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
908.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
909.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
910.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
911.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
912.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
913.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
914.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
915.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
916.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
917.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
918.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
919.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
920.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
921.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
922.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
923.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
924.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
925.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
926.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
927.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
928.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
929.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
930.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
931.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
932.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
933.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
934.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
935.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
936.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
937.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
938.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	19 
939.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
940.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
941.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
942.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
943.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
944.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
945.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
946.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
947.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
948.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
949.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
950.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
951.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
952.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
953.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
954.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
955.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
956.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
957.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
958.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
959.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
960.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
961.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
962.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
963.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
964.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
965.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
966.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
967.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
968.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
969.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
970.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
971.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
972.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
973.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
974.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
975.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
976.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	17 
977.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	17 
978.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
979.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
980.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
981.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
982.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
983.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
984.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
985.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
986.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
987.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
988.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
989.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
990.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	16 
991.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
992.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
993.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	16 
994.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
995.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
996.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
997.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
998.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
999.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
*1000.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 *
1001.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1002.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1003.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1004.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1005.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1006.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1007.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1008.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1009.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1010.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1011.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1012.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1013.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1014.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1015.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1016.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1017.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1018.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1019.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1020.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1021.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1022.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1023.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1024.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1025.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1026.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1027.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1028.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1029.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1030.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1031.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	15 
1032.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1033.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1034.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1035.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1036.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1037.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1038.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1039.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1040.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1041.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1042.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1043.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1044.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1045.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1046.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1047.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1048.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1049.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1050.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1051.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1052.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1053.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1054.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1055.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1056.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1057.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1058.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1059.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1060.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1061.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1062.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1063.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1064.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1065.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1066.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1067.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1068.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1069.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1070.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1071.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1072.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1073.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1074.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1075.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1076.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1077.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1078.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1079.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1080.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1081.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1082.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1083.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1084.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1085.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1086.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1087.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1088.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1089.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1090.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1091.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1092.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1093.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1094.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1095.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1096.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1097.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1098.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1099.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
*1100.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 *
1101.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	13 
1102.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1103.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1104.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1105.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1106.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	13 
1107.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1108.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1109.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1110.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1111.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1112.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1113.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1114.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1115.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1116.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1117.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1118.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1119.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1120.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1121.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1122.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1123.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1124.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1125.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1126.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1127.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1128.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1129.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1130.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1131.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1132.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1133.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1134.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1135.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1136.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1137.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1138.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1139.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1140.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1141.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1142.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1143.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1144.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1145.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1146.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1147.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1148.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1149.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1150.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1151.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1152.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1153.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1154.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1155.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1156.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1157.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1158.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1159.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1160.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	11 
1161.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1162.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1163.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1164.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1165.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1166.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1167.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1168.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1169.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1170.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1171.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1172.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1173.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1174.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1175.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1176.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1177.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1178.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1179.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1180.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1181.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1182.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1183.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1184.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1185.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1186.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1187.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1188.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1189.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1190.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1191.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1192.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1193.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1194.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1195.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1196.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1197.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1198.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1199.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
*1200.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 *
1201.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1202.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1203.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1204.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1205.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1206.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1207.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1208.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1209.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1210.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1211.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1212.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1213.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1214.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1215.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1216.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1217.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1218.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1219.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1220.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1221.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1222.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1223.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1224.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1225.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1226.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1227.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1228.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1229.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1230.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1231.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1232.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1233.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1234.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1235.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1236.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1237.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1238.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1239.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1240.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1241.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1242.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1243.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1244.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1245.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1246.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1247.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1248.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1249.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1250.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1251.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1252.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1253.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1254.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1255.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1256.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1257.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1258.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1259.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1260.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	9 
1261.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1262.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1263.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1264.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1265.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	9 
1266.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1267.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1268.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1269.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1270.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1271.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1272.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1273.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1274.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1275.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1276.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1277.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1278.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1279.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1280.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1281.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1282.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1283.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1284.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1285.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1286.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1287.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1288.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1289.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1290.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1291.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1292.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1293.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1294.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1295.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1296.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1297.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1298.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1299.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
*1300.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 *
1301.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1302.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1303.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1304.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1305.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1306.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1307.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1308.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1309.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1310.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1311.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1312.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1313.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1314.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1315.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1316.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1317.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1318.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1319.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1320.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1321.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1322.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1323.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1324.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1325.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1326.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1327.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1328.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1329.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1330.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1331.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1332.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1333.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1334.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1335.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1336.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1337.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1338.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1339.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1340.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1341.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1342.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1343.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1344.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1345.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1346.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1347.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1348.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1349.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1350.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1351.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1352.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1353.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1354.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1355.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1356.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1357.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1358.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1359.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1360.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1361.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1362.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1363.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1364.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1365.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1366.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1367.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1368.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1369.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1370.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1371.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1372.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1373.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1374.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1375.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1376.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1377.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1378.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1379.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	8 
1380.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1381.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1382.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1383.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1384.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	8 
1385.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1386.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1387.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1388.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1389.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1390.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1391.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1392.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1393.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1394.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	8 
1395.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1396.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1397.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1398.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1399.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
*1400.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 *
1401.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1402.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1403.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1404.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1405.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1406.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1407.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1408.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1409.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1410.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1411.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1412.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1413.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1414.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1415.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1416.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1417.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1418.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1419.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1420.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1421.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1422.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1423.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1424.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1425.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1426.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1427.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1428.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1429.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1430.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1431.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1432.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1433.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1434.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1435.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1436.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1437.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1438.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1439.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1440.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1441.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1442.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1443.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1444.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1445.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1446.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1447.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1448.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1449.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1450.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1451.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1452.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1453.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1454.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1455.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1456.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1457.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1458.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1459.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1460.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1461.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1462.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1463.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1464.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1465.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1466.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1467.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1468.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1469.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1470.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1471.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1472.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1473.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1474.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1475.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1476.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1477.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1478.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1479.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1480.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1481.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1482.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1483.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1484.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1485.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1486.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1487.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1488.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1489.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1490.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1491.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1492.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1493.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1494.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1495.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1496.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1497.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1498.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1499.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
*1500.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 *
1501.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1502.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1503.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1504.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1505.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1506.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1507.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1508.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1509.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1510.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1511.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1512.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1513.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1514.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	6 
1515.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1516.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1517.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1518.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1519.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1520.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1521.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1522.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1523.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1524.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1525.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1526.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1527.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1528.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1529.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1530.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1531.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1532.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1533.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1534.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1535.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1536.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1537.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1538.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1539.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1540.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1541.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1542.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1543.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1544.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1545.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1546.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1547.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1548.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1549.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1550.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1551.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1552.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1553.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1554.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1555.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1556.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1557.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1558.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1559.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1560.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1561.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1562.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1563.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1564.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1565.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1566.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1567.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1568.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1569.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1570.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1571.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1572.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1573.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1574.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1575.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1576.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1577.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1578.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1579.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1580.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1581.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1582.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1583.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1584.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1585.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1586.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1587.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1588.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1589.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1590.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1591.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1592.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1593.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1594.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1595.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1596.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1597.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1598.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1599.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
*1600.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 *
1601.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1602.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1603.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1604.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1605.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1606.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1607.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1608.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1609.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1610.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1611.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1612.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1613.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1614.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1615.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1616.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1617.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1618.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1619.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1620.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1621.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1622.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1623.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1624.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1625.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1626.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1627.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1628.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1629.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1630.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1631.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1632.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1633.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1634.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1635.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1636.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1637.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1638.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1639.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1640.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1641.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1642.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1643.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1644.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1645.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1646.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1647.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1648.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1649.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1650.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1651.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1652.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1653.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1654.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1655.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1656.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1657.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1658.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1659.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1660.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1661.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1662.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1663.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1664.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1665.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1666.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1667.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1668.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1669.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1670.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1671.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1672.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1673.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1674.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1675.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1676.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1677.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1678.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1679.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1680.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1681.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1682.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1683.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1684.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1685.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1686.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1687.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1688.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1689.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1690.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1691.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1692.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1693.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1694.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1695.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1696.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1697.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1698.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1699.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
*1700.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 *
1701.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1702.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1703.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1704.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1705.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1706.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1707.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1708.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1709.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1710.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1711.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1712.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1713.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1714.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1715.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1716.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1717.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1718.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1719.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1720.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1721.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1722.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1723.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1724.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1725.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1726.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1727.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1728.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1729.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1730.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1731.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1732.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1733.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1734.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1735.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1736.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1737.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1738.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1739.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	4 
1740.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1741.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1742.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1743.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1744.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1745.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1746.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1747.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	3 
1748.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1749.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1750.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1751.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1752.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1753.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1754.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1755.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1756.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1757.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1758.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1759.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1760.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1761.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1762.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1763.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1764.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1765.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1766.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1767.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1768.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1769.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1770.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1771.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1772.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1773.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1774.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1775.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1776.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1777.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1778.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1779.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1780.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1781.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1782.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1783.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1784.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1785.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1786.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1787.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1788.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1789.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1790.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1791.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1792.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1793.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1794.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1795.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1796.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1797.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1798.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1799.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
*1800.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 *
1801.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1802.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1803.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1804.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1805.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1806.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1807.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1808.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1809.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1810.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1811.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1812.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1813.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1814.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1815.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1816.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1817.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1818.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1819.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1820.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1821.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1822.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1823.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1824.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1825.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1826.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1827.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1828.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1829.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1830.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1831.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1832.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1833.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1834.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1835.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1836.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1837.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1838.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1839.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1840.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1841.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1842.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1843.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1844.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1845.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1846.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1847.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1848.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1849.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1850.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1851.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1852.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1853.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1854.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1855.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1856.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1857.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1858.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1859.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1860.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1861.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1862.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1863.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1864.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1865.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1866.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1867.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1868.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1869.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1870.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1871.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1872.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1873.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1874.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1875.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1876.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1877.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1878.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1879.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1880.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1881.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1882.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1883.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1884.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1885.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	2 
1886.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1887.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1888.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1889.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1890.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1891.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1892.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1893.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1894.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1895.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1896.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1897.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1898.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1899.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
*1900.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 *
1901.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1902.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1903.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1904.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1905.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1906.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1907.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1908.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1909.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1910.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1911.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1912.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1913.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1914.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1915.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1916.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1917.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1918.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1919.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1920.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1921.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1922.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1923.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1924.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1925.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1926.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1927.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1928.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1929.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1930.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1931.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1932.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1933.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1934.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1935.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1936.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1937.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1938.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1939.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1940.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1941.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1942.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1943.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1944.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1945.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1946.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1947.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	1 
1948.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1949.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1950.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1951.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1952.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1953.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1954.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1955.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1956.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1957.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1958.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1959.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1960.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1961.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1962.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1963.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1964.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1965.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1966.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1967.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1968.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1969.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1970.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1971.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1972.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1973.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1974.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1975.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1976.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1977.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1978.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1979.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1980.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1981.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1982.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1983.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1984.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1985.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1986.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1987.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1988.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1989.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1990.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1991.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1992.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1993.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1994.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1995.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1996.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
1997.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
1998.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
1999.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
*2000.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 *
2001.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2002.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2003.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2004.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2005.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2006.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2007.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2008.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2009.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2010.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2011.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2012.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2013.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2014.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2015.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2016.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2017.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2018.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2019.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2020.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2021.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2022.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2023.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2024.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2025.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2026.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2027.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2028.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2029.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2030.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2031.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2032.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2033.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2034.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2035.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2036.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2037.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2038.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2039.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2040.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2041.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2042.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2043.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2044.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2045.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2046.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2047.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2048.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2049.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2050.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2051.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2052.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2053.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2302
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2080
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1963
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1904
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1821
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1743
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1359
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1328


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5372
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5262
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3294
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2230
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2005
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1789
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1611
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1403
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2018)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Margot Robbie


 

 

 
3. Liv Tyler


 

 

 
4. Jodie Foster


 

 
5. Barbara Palvin


 

 
6. Evangeline Lilly


 

 
7. Emma Watson


 

 
8. Hailee Steinfeld


 
9. Amanda Seyfried


 
10. Anna Kendrick & Blake Lively


 ​


----------



## RockingSheep (1 Aug. 2018)

Juli 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## RockingSheep (1 Aug. 2018)

August 2018 mal gleich hinterher

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Aug. 2018)

Wieder mal für Hehnii, an der Ostsee ist gerade die Hölle los 


*1. Hayley Atwell* 



2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Aug. 2018)

Mein August-Ranking

1 Angelique Kerber - wegen der gigantischen Leistung in Wimbledon
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Kristina Sterz
4 Jule Gölsdorf
5 Laura Dünnwald
6 Bella Lesnik
7 Christa Stipp
8 Verena Püschel
9 Yve Fehring 
10 Ina Dietz
10 Anja Reschke
10 Mara Bergmann


----------



## maggi77 (1 Aug. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Cathy Lugner
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Demi Rose
6. Abigail Clarke
7. Kara del Toro
8. Anastasia Skyline
9. Joanna Krupa
10.Svetlana Bilyalova


----------



## Afefan (1 Aug. 2018)

1. Alina Merkau
2. Julia Görges
3. Eva Imhof
4. Becky Lynch
5. Sasha Banks
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Emma Watson
8. Annika Zimmermann
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Alicia Vikander
10. Anne Hathaway
10. Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## benedikt (2 Aug. 2018)

Meine August Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Iris Kavka
10. Taylor Hill
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Aug. 2018)

August 2018

1.	Sophia Thiel
2.	Linda de Mol
3.	Carolin Kebekus
4.	Sylvie Meis
5.	Jennifer Knäble
6.	Kamilla Senjo
7.	Mareille Höppner
8.	Linda Zervakis
9.	Aylin Tezel
10.	Aline Abboud
10.	Frauke Ludowig


----------



## kamy (2 Aug. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## RoadDog (2 Aug. 2018)

August 2018

1. Taylor Swift
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Sophia Bush
9. Naomi Scott
10. Willa Holland


----------



## brian69 (2 Aug. 2018)

*August 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 


*4. Jenna Dewan 5. Eva Green 6. Emilia Clarke
*




 

 

 

*
7. Sophie Turner 8. Emily Blunt 9. Heather Graham*




 

 

 


*10.
Camilla Belle - Lily Collins - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (4 Aug. 2018)

August 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## tort3 (4 Aug. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Emma Watson
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Janina Uhse
6. Angelina Heger
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Hailee Steinfeld
9. Helene Fischer
10. Joelina Drews


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Aug. 2018)

*August 2018​*
*01. Hailee Steinfeld*
02. Taylor Swift
03. Becky G
04. Jordyn Jones
05. Victoria Justice
06. Madison Grace Reed
07. Dua Lipa
08. Rita Ora
09. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Kira Kosarin​


----------



## lappi (4 Aug. 2018)

August

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Beatrice Egli
3 Saoirse Ronan
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Taylor Swift
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Madeleine Wehle
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## MileyGerFan (4 Aug. 2018)

August

1. Hailey Baldwin
2. Selena Gomez
3. Madison Beer
4. Jessica Alba
5. Gio Ott
6. Ariana Grande
7. Victoria Justice
8. KateUpton
9. Joanna Krupa
10.Nina Agdal


----------



## dabi (11 Aug. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Mila Kunis
7.Jessica Biel
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Quick Nick (12 Aug. 2018)

August Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03: Laura Papendick
04. Jana Azizi
05. Veronika Klimovits
06. Mila Kunis
07. Angelique Kerber 
08. Selena Gomez
09. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Alina Merkau


----------



## congo64 (13 Aug. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (13 Aug. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 13.08.2018 22:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5419 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5282 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3321 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2329 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2240 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2099 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2025 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1972 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1920 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1821 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1792 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1771 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1618 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1413 
18.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1383 
19.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1347 
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1340 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1269 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1257 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1226 
25.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1118 
26.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
27.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1071 
28.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1048 
29.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1046 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1010 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1010 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	942 
34.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	940 
35.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	939 
36.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	937 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	920 
38.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	905 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	904 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	900 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	845 
44.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	798 
46.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	795 
47.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	753 
50.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
51.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	740 
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	739 
53.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	735 
54.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	726 
56.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	718 
57.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
58.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
59.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	703 
60.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
61.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
62.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	688 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	684 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	674 
65.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	671 
66.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	666 
67.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	662 
69.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	656 
70.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	650 
71.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	650 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	647 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	645 
74.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	608 
76.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	604 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	600 
78.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
79.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	578 
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	566 
82.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
83.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	542 
84.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	539 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
86.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
87.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
88.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
89.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	515 
90.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	507 
91.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
93.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
94.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	497 
95.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	489 
96.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	487 
97.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
98.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
99.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 *
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 
102.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
103.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	475 
104.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	474 
105.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	463 
107.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	454 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	453 
110.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	448 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	438 
112.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	437 
114.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	433 
115.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	432 
116.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
117.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
118.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
119.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	424 
120.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	419 
121.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
122.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	412 
123.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	410 
124.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	409 
125.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	407 
127.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
128.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
129.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	405 
130.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
131.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
132.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	401 
133.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
134.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
135.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
136.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
137.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	389 
138.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
139.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	377 
141.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
142.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	367 
143.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	365 
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	360 
145.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	357 
146.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
147.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	352 
148.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	349 
149.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	344 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	343 
151.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	343 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	339 
153.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
154.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	336 
155.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	335 
156.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
157.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
158.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
159.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	327 
161.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	325 
162.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
163.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
164.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	323 
165.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
166.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
167.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	319 
168.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	317 
169.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
170.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
171.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	306 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	305 
173.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	304 
174.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	303 
175.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	298 
176.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
177.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	294 
178.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	294 
179.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
180.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	291 
181.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
182.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
183.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
184.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
185.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	286 
186.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	286 
187.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
188.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	284 
189.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
190.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
191.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	277 
192.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
193.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
194.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	274 
195.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
196.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
197.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
198.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
199.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
*200.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 *
201.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
202.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
203.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	267 
204.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
205.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	263 
206.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	263 
207.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	260 
208.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	258 
209.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	258 
210.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	258 
211.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
212.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	256 
213.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
214.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
215.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	252 
216.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
217.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	248 
218.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
219.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
220.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	242 
221.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	242 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	240 
223.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	239 
224.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	239 
225.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	239 
226.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	237 
227.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
228.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	233 
229.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	232 
230.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
231.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	231 
232.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	228 
233.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
234.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
235.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
236.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
237.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	222 
238.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	219 
239.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
240.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
241.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
242.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	216 
243.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
244.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
245.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
246.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
247.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
248.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
249.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
251.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	211 
252.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
253.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	209 
254.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
255.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
256.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	204 
257.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
258.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
259.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
260.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	199 
261.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	197 
262.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
263.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	195 
264.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	194 
265.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
266.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
267.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
268.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	188 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	187 
270.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	187 
271.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	186 
272.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
273.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
274.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	185 
275.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
276.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
277.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
278.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
279.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
280.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	179 
281.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
282.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
283.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
284.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
285.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	178 
286.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
287.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
288.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
289.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
290.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
291.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	176 
292.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
293.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
294.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
295.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	174 
296.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
297.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	172 
299.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	171 
*300.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	171 *
301.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
302.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
303.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
304.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	168 
305.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
306.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
307.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
308.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
309.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
310.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	166 
311.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	164 
312.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	163 
313.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	162 
314.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	162 
315.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	162 
316.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
317.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
318.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
319.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	160 
320.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
321.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
322.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
323.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	157 
324.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
325.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	156 
326.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	155 
327.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	155 
328.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
329.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	154 
330.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	152 
331.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	152 
332.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
333.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
334.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
335.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
336.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
337.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
338.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	147 
339.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	146 
340.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	146 
341.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
342.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	145 
343.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
344.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	143 
345.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
346.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	143 
347.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
348.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	141 
349.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
350.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
351.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
352.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	138 
353.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
354.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
355.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
356.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
357.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	136 
358.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	135 
359.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
360.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
361.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
362.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
363.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	132 
364.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
365.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
366.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
367.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	128 
368.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	127 
369.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
370.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
371.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
372.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	127 
373.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
374.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	125 
375.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
376.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	125 
377.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	124 
378.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
379.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
380.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	124 
381.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	121 
382.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
383.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
384.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
385.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
386.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
387.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
388.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
389.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
390.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
391.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
392.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
393.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
394.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
395.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
396.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	115 
397.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	115 
398.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	115 
399.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
*400.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	114 *
401.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
402.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
403.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	113 
404.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
405.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
406.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
407.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
408.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
409.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	111 
410.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
411.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
412.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
413.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	109 
414.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
415.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
416.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	107 
417.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
418.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
419.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
420.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
421.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
422.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	104 
423.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
424.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
425.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
426.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
427.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
428.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
429.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
430.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
431.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
432.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
433.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
434.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
435.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
436.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
437.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
438.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
439.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
440.	Kim Kardashian, USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
441.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	92 
442.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	92 
443.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
444.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
445.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
446.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
447.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
448.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
449.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
450.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	90 
451.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
452.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
453.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
454.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
455.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
456.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	87 
457.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	87 
458.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
459.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	86 
460.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
461.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
462.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
463.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	86 
464.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
465.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
466.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
467.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
468.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	85 
469.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
470.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
471.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
472.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
473.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
474.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	84 
475.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
476.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
477.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
478.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	82 
479.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
480.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
481.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	81 
482.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
483.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
484.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
485.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
486.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
487.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
488.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
489.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
490.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	78 
491.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
492.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
493.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
494.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
495.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
496.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
497.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
498.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
499.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
*500.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	75 *
501.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	75 
502.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
503.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
504.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
505.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
506.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
507.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	74 
508.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	73 
509.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	73 
510.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
511.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
512.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
513.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
514.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
515.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
516.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	70 
517.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
518.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
519.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
520.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
521.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
522.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
523.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	69 
524.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
525.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
526.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	68 
527.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
528.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
529.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
530.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
531.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	67 
532.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
533.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
534.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
535.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	65 
536.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
537.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
538.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
539.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
540.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
541.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
542.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
543.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
544.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
545.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
546.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
547.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
548.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
549.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
550.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
551.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
552.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
553.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
554.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
555.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
556.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
557.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
558.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
559.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
560.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
561.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
562.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
563.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
564.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
565.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
566.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
567.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
568.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
569.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
570.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
571.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
572.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
573.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
574.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
575.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
576.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
577.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
578.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
579.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	55 
580.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
581.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
582.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
583.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
584.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
585.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
586.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	53 
587.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	53 
588.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
589.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
590.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
591.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
592.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
593.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
594.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
595.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
596.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
597.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
598.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
599.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
*600.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 *
601.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
602.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
603.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
604.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
605.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
606.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	52 
607.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
608.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
609.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
610.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
611.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
612.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
613.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
614.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
615.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
616.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
617.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
618.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
619.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	50 
620.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
621.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
622.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
623.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	48 
624.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
625.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
626.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
627.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
628.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
629.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
630.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
631.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
632.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
633.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
634.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
635.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
636.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
637.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	46 
638.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
639.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	46 
640.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
641.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
642.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
643.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
644.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
645.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
646.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
647.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
648.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	44 
649.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	44 
650.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	44 
651.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
652.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
653.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
654.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	44 
655.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
656.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
657.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
658.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
659.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
660.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
661.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
662.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
663.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
664.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
665.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
666.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
667.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
668.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
669.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
670.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
671.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
672.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	40 
673.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
674.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
675.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
676.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
677.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
678.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
679.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
680.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
681.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
682.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
683.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
684.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
685.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
686.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
687.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
688.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
689.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
690.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
691.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
692.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
693.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
694.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
695.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	38 
696.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
697.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
698.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
699.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
*700.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 *
701.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
702.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
703.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
704.	Michelle Borth,	USA, 19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	37 
705.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
706.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
707.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
708.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
709.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
710.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
711.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
712.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
713.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
714.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
715.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
716.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
717.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
718.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
719.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
720.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
721.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
722.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	35 
723.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	34 
724.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
725.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
726.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
727.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
728.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
729.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
730.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
731.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
732.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
733.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	33 
734.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
735.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
736.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
737.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
738.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
739.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	32 
740.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
741.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
742.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
743.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
744.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	32 
745.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
746.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
747.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
748.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
749.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	32 
750.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
751.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
752.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	31 
753.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
754.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
755.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
756.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
757.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
758.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
759.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
760.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
761.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
762.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	30 
763.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
764.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
765.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
766.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
767.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
768.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
769.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
770.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
771.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
772.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
773.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	29 
774.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
775.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
776.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
777.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
778.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
779.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
780.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	29 
781.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
782.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
783.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
784.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
785.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
786.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
787.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
788.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
789.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
790.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
791.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
792.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
793.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
794.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
795.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
796.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
797.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	28 
798.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	27 
799.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
*800.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 *
801.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
802.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	27 
803.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
804.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
805.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	27 
806.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
807.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
808.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
809.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
810.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	26 
811.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
812.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
813.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
814.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
815.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
816.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
817.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
818.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
819.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
820.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
821.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
822.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
823.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
824.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
825.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
826.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
827.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
828.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
829.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
830.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
831.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
832.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
833.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
834.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
835.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
836.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
837.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
838.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
839.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	24 
840.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
841.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
842.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
843.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
844.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
845.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
846.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
847.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
848.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
849.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
850.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
851.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
852.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
853.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
854.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
855.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
856.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
857.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
858.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
859.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
860.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
861.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
862.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
863.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
864.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
865.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
866.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
867.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
868.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
869.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	22 
870.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
871.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
872.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
873.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
874.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
875.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
876.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
877.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
878.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
879.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
880.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
881.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
882.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
883.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
884.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
885.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
886.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
887.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
888.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
889.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
890.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
891.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
892.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
893.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
894.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
895.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
896.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
897.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
898.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
899.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*900.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 *
901.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
902.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
903.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
904.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
905.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
906.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
907.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
908.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
909.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
910.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
911.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
912.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
913.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
914.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
915.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
916.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
917.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
918.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
919.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
920.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
921.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
922.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
923.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
924.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
925.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
926.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
927.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
928.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
929.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
930.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
931.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
932.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
933.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
934.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
935.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
936.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
937.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
938.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
939.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
940.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
941.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
942.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
943.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
944.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
945.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
946.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
947.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
948.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
949.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
950.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
951.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
952.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
953.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
954.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
955.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
956.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
957.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
958.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
959.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
960.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
961.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
962.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
963.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
964.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
965.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
966.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
967.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
968.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
969.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	17 
970.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
971.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
972.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
973.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
974.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
975.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
976.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
977.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	17 
978.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	17 
979.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
980.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
981.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
982.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
983.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
984.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
985.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
986.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
987.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
988.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
989.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
990.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
991.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
992.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
993.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	16 
994.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	16 
995.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
996.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
997.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	16 
998.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
999.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
*1000.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 *
1001.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1002.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1003.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1004.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1005.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1006.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1007.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1008.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1009.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1010.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1011.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1012.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1013.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1014.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1015.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1016.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1017.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1018.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1019.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1020.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1021.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1022.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1023.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1024.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1025.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1026.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1027.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1028.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1029.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1030.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1031.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1032.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1033.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	15 
1034.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1035.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1036.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1037.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1038.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1039.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1040.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1041.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1042.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1043.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1044.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1045.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1046.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1047.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1048.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1049.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1050.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1051.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1052.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1053.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1054.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1055.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1056.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1057.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1058.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1059.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1060.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1061.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1062.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1063.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1064.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1065.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1066.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1067.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1068.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1069.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1070.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1071.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1072.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	14 
1073.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1074.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1075.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1076.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1077.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1078.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1079.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1080.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1081.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1082.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1083.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1084.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1085.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1086.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1087.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1088.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1089.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1090.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1091.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1092.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1093.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1094.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1095.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1096.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1097.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1098.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1099.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
*1100.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 *
1101.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1102.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1103.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	13 
1104.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1105.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	13 
1106.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1107.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1108.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1109.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1110.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1111.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1112.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1113.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1114.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1115.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1116.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1117.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1118.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1119.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1120.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1121.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1122.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1123.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1124.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1125.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1126.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1127.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1128.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1129.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1130.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1131.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1132.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1133.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1134.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1135.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1136.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1137.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1138.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1139.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1140.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1141.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1142.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1143.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1144.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1145.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1146.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1147.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1148.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1149.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1150.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1151.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1152.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1153.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1154.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1155.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1156.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1157.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1158.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1159.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1160.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1161.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1162.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1163.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	11 
1164.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1165.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1166.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1167.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1168.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1169.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1170.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1171.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1172.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1173.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1174.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1175.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1176.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1177.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1178.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1179.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1180.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1181.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1182.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1183.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1184.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1185.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1186.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1187.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1188.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1189.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1190.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1191.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1192.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1193.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1194.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1195.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1196.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1197.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1198.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1199.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
*1200.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 *
1201.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1202.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1203.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1204.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1205.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1206.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1207.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1208.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1209.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1210.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1211.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1212.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1213.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1214.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1215.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1216.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1217.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1218.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1219.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1220.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1221.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1222.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1223.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1224.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1225.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1226.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1227.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1228.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1229.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1230.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1231.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1232.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1233.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1234.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1235.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1236.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1237.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1238.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1239.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1240.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1241.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1242.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1243.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1244.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1245.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1246.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1247.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1248.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1249.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1250.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1251.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1252.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1253.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1254.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1255.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1256.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1257.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1258.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1259.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1260.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1261.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1262.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	9 
1263.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	9 
1264.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1265.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1266.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1267.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1268.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1269.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1270.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1271.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1272.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1273.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1274.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1275.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1276.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1277.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1278.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1279.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1280.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1281.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1282.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1283.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1284.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1285.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1286.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1287.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1288.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1289.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1290.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	9 
1291.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1292.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1293.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1294.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1295.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1296.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1297.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1298.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1299.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
*1300.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 *
1301.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1302.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1303.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1304.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1305.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1306.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1307.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1308.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1309.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1310.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1311.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1312.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1313.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1314.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1315.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1316.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1317.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1318.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1319.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1320.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1321.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1322.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1323.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1324.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1325.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1326.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1327.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1328.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1329.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1330.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1331.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1332.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1333.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1334.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1335.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1336.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1337.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1338.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1339.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1340.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1341.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1342.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1343.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1344.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1345.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1346.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1347.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1348.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1349.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1350.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1351.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1352.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1353.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1354.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1355.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1356.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1357.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1358.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1359.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1360.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1361.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1362.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1363.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1364.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1365.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1366.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1367.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1368.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1369.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1370.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1371.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1372.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1373.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1374.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1375.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1376.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1377.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1378.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1379.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1380.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1381.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1382.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1383.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1384.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1385.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1386.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	8 
1387.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1388.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1389.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1390.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1391.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1392.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1393.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1394.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1395.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1396.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	8 
1397.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1398.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1399.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
*1400.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 *
1401.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1402.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1403.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1404.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1405.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1406.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1407.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1408.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1409.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1410.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1411.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1412.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1413.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1414.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1415.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1416.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1417.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1418.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1419.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1420.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1421.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1422.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1423.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1424.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1425.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1426.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1427.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1428.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1429.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1430.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1431.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1432.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1433.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1434.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1435.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1436.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1437.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1438.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1439.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1440.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1441.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1442.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1443.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1444.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1445.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1446.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1447.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1448.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1449.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1450.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1451.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1452.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1453.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1454.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1455.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1456.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1457.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1458.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1459.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1460.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1461.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1462.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1463.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1464.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1465.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1466.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1467.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1468.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1469.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1470.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1471.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1472.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1473.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1474.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1475.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1476.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1477.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1478.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1479.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1480.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1481.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7	 
1482.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1483.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1484.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1485.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1486.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1487.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1488.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1489.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1490.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1491.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1492.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1493.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1494.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1495.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1496.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1497.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1498.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1499.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
*1500.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 *
1501.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1502.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1503.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1504.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1505.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1506.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1507.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1508.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1509.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1510.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1511.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1512.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1513.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1514.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1515.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1516.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	6 
1517.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1518.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1519.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1520.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1521.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1522.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1523.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1524.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1525.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1526.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1527.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1528.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1529.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1530.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1531.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1532.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1533.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1534.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1535.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1536.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1537.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1538.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1539.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1540.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1541.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1542.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1543.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1544.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1545.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1546.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1547.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1548.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1549.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1550.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1551.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1552.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1553.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1554.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1555.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1556.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1557.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1558.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1559.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1560.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1561.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1562.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1563.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1564.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1565.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1566.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1567.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1568.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1569.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1570.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1571.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1572.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1573.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1574.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1575.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1576.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1577.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1578.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1579.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1580.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1581.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1582.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1583.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1584.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1585.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1586.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1587.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1588.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1589.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1590.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1591.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1592.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1593.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1594.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1595.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1596.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1597.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1598.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1599.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
*1600.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 *
1601.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1602.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1603.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1604.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1605.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1606.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1607.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1608.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1609.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1610.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1611.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1612.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1613.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1614.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1615.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1616.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1617.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1618.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1619.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1620.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1621.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1622.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1623.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1624.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1625.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1626.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1627.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1628.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1629.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1630.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1631.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1632.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1633.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1634.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1635.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1636.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1637.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1638.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1639.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1640.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1641.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1642.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1643.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1644.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1645.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1646.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1647.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1648.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1649.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1650.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1651.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1652.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1653.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1654.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1655.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1656.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1657.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1658.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1659.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1660.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1661.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1662.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1663.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1664.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1665.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1666.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1667.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1668.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1669.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1670.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1671.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1672.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1673.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1674.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1675.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1676.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1677.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1678.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1679.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1680.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1681.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1682.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	4 
1683.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1684.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1685.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1686.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1687.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1688.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1689.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1690.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1691.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1692.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1693.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1694.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1695.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1696.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1697.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1698.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1699.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
*1700.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 *
1701.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1702.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1703.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1704.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1705.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1706.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1707.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1708.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1709.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1710.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1711.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1712.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1713.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1714.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1715.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1716.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1717.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1718.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1719.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1720.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1721.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1722.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1723.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1724.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1725.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1726.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1727.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1728.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1729.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1730.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1731.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1732.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1733.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1734.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1735.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1736.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1737.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1738.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1739.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1740.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1741.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1742.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1743.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	4 
1744.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1745.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1746.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1747.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1748.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1749.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1750.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1751.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	3 
1752.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1753.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1754.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1755.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1756.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1757.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1758.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1759.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1760.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1761.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1762.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1763.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1764.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1765.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1766.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1767.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1768.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1769.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1770.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1771.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1772.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1773.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1774.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1775.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1776.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1777.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1778.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1779.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1780.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1781.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1782.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1783.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1784.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1785.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1786.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1787.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1788.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1789.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1790.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1791.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1792.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1793.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1794.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1795.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1796.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1797.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1798.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1799.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
*1800.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 *
1801.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1802.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1803.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1804.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1805.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1806.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1807.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1808.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1809.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1810.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1811.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1812.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1813.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1814.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1815.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1816.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S, 3 
1817.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1818.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1819.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1820.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1821.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1822.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1823.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1824.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1825.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1826.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1827.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1828.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1829.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1830.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1831.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1832.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1833.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1834.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1835.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1836.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1837.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1838.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1839.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1840.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1841.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1842.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1843.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1844.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1845.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1846.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1847.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1848.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1849.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1850.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1851.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1852.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1853.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1854.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1855.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1856.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1857.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1858.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1859.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1860.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1861.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1862.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1863.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1864.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1865.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1866.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1867.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1868.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1869.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1870.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1871.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1872.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1873.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1874.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1875.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1876.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1877.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1878.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1879.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1880.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1881.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1882.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1883.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1884.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1885.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1886.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1887.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1888.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1889.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1890.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1891.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1892.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1893.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1894.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1895.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1896.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1897.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1898.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1899.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
*1900.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 *
1901.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1902.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1903.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1904.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1905.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1906.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1907.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1908.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1909.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1910.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1911.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1912.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1913.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1914.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1915.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1916.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1917.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1918.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1919.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1920.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1921.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1922.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1923.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1924.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1925.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1926.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1927.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1928.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1929.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1930.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1931.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1932.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1933.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1934.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1935.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1936.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1937.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1938.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1939.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1940.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1941.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1942.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1943.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1944.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1945.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1946.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1947.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1948.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1949.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1950.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1951.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1952.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1953.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1954.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1955.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1956.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1957.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1958.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1959.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1960.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1961.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1962.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1963.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1964.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1965.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1966.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1967.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1968.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1969.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1970.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1971.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1972.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1973.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1974.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1975.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1976.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1977.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1978.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1979.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1980.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1981.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1982.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1983.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1984.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1985.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1986.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1987.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1988.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1989.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1990.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1991.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1992.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1993.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1994.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1995.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1996.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1997.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1998.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1999.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
*2000.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 *
2001.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2002.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2003.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2004.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2005.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2006.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2007.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2008.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2009.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2010.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2011.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2012.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2013.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2014.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2015.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2016.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2017.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2018.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2019.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2020.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2021.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2022.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2023.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2024.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2025.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2026.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2027.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2028.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2029.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2030.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2031.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2032.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2033.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2034.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2035.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2036.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2037.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2038.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2039.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2040.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2041.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2042.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2043.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2044.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2045.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2046.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2047.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2048.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2049.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2050.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2051.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2052.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2053.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2054.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2055.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2056.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2057.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2329
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2099
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1972
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1920
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1821
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1771
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1383
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1347


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5419
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5282
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3321
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2240
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2025
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1792
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1618
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1413
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Aug. 2018)

hier mein August-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Anna Planken
6.) Anja Petzold 
7.) Mareile Höppner
8.) Inka Schneider
9.) Bettina Cramer
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Walt (15 Aug. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Jeanette Biedermann





3. Maria Wedig





4. Jessica Ginkel





6. Sarah Tkotsch





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Nadine Menz





9. Chryssanthi Kavazi





10. Gamze Senol





10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Cav (21 Aug. 2018)

Hier der August 2018

1. Maria Menounos


 


2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Melanie Sykes


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Red Dela Cruz


 

7. Alicia Vikander


 

8. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9. Michelle Keegan


 

10. Beatrice Chirita


 

10. Alexis Ren


 

10. Irina Shayk


----------



## ManuN (21 Aug. 2018)

18 Aug

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Susanne Tockan	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Don Sven (21 Aug. 2018)

AUGUST 2018:

1. Vaile Fuchs






2. Lena Gercke





3. Chryssanthi Kavazi





4. Mariangela Scelsi





5. Gamze Senol





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Katie Holmes 





8. Dorothee Bär





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Theresa Underberg


----------



## JohnDaniels (21 Aug. 2018)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld*
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## NEF (22 Aug. 2018)

August 2018
*
1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Ariana Grande	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Zara Larsson	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## duda2 (22 Aug. 2018)

August

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Elisha Cuthbert




3. Lauren Cimorelli




4. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




5. Lena Meyer-Landrut




6. Olivia Holt




7. Sabrina Carpenter




8. Nadine Menz




9. Zara Larsson


 

10.Zendaya Coleman




10. Alessia Cara




10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## Ryan Atwood (23 Aug. 2018)

August 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Chloe Bennet 
05.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
06.) Angela Finger-Erben
07.) Alina Merkau 
08.) Selena Gomez 
09.) Angeligue Kerber 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## ch2004 (24 Aug. 2018)

*August 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Anakin (25 Aug. 2018)

_August 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Veronika Klimovits 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Mila Kunis 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#09: Chloe Bennet 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Ruth Moschner 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## hsvmann (25 Aug. 2018)

*08 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## StefanKa (27 Aug. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 






2. Katrin Albsteiger






3. Chelsea Small






4. Anneke Dürkopp






5. Jessica Alba






6. Iris Mareike Steen






7. Cosma Shiva Hagen






8. Rebecca Mir






9. Sophie Marceau 






10. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


----------



## Devilfish (29 Aug. 2018)

August

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart




2. Taylor Swift




3. Selena Gomez




4. Hayley Williams




5. Demi Lovato




6. Ariana Grande




7. Victoria Justice




8. Chloe Grace Moretz




9. Miranda Cosgrove




10. Hailee Steinfeld


​


----------



## taurus79 (30 Aug. 2018)

Rangliste für August:

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Stephanie Puls
3 Anneke Dürkopp
4 Laura Wontorra
5 Kay-Sölve Richter
6 Isabelle Körner
7 Anna Planken
8 Jessy Wellmer
9 Harriet von Waldenfels
10 Ruth Hoffmann


----------



## Hehnii (31 Aug. 2018)

Hier meine Augustwertung 2018:

*1. Hayley Atwell* 



2. Ruby O. Fee 
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Phoebe Tonkin
8. Rachel Bilson
9. Victoria Justice
10. Diane Kruger ​


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.08.2018 23:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5458 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5343 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3338 *

4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359 
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2355 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2246 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2106 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2044	 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1987 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1920 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1821 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1803 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1779 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1622 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1413 
18.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1392 
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1356 
20.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1347 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1269 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1259 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1226 
25.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1119 
26.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
27.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1086 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1060 
29.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1048 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1016 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1010 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1006 
33.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	948 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	948 
35.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	943 
36.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	943 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	927 
38.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	912 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	908 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	905 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	845 
44.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	840 
45.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
46.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	811 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	798 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	758 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
51.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
52.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	744 
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	739 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	729 
55.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	727 
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	727 
57.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
58.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
59.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	713 
60.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
61.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
62.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	689 
63.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	686 
64.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	684 
65.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	684 
66.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	671 
67.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	668 
68.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	663 
69.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	662 
70.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	662 
71.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	660 
72.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	650 
73.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	647 
74.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	608 
76.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	604 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	603 
78.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
79.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
80.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	571 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	557 
83.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
84.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	539 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
86.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
87.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
88.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
89.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	521 
90.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	515 
91.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
92.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
93.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	502 
94.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
95.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	489 
96.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	487 
97.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
98.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
99.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 *
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	481 
102.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
103.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	475 
104.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	475 
105.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	463 
107.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
108.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	454 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	453 
110.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	448 
111.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	438 
112.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	438 
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	438 
114.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	433 
115.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	432 
116.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
117.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
118.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
119.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	424 
120.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	419 
121.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	419 
122.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	413 
123.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
124.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	412 
125.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	409 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	408 
127.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
128.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
129.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	406 
130.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
131.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
132.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	401 
133.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
134.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
135.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
136.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
137.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	389 
138.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
139.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	379 
141.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	372 
142.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	372 
143.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	366 
145.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	357 
146.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
147.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	354 
148.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	352 
149.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	351 
150.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	344 
151.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	344 
152.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	342 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	339 
154.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
155.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	335 
156.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
157.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
158.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
159.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
160.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
161.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	327 
162.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	325 
163.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	325 
164.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
165.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
166.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
167.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
168.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	317 
169.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
170.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	314 
171.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
172.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	306 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	305 
174.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	304 
175.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
176.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
177.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	296 
178.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	294 
179.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	294 
180.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
181.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
182.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
183.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
184.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
185.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
186.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	286 
187.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
188.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	284 
189.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
190.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
191.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	277 
192.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
193.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	274 
194.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	274 
195.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
196.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
197.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
198.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
199.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
*200.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 *
201.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	270 
202.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
203.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	268 
204.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
205. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
206.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	263 
207.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	263 
208.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	259 
209.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	258 
210.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	258 
211.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
212.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	256 
213.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	256 
214.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
215.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
216.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	252 
217.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
218.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	248 
219.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
220.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
221.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
222.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	245 
223.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	242 
224.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	239 
225.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	239 
226.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	239 
227.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	237 
228.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
229.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	233 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	232 
231.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
232.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	228 
233.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
234.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
235.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
236.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
237.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	222 
238.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	219 
239.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
240.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
241.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
242.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	216 
243.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
244.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
245.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
246.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
247.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
248.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
249.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
250.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	212 
251.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	212 
252.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
253.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	209 
255.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	209 
256.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
257.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
258.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
259.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
260.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	199 
261.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	198 
262.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	197 
263.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
264.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	195 
265.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	194 
266.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
267.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
268.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
269.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	188 
270.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	187 
271.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	186 
272.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
273.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
274.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	185 
275.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
276.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
277.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
278.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
279.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
280.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	179 
281.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	179 
282.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
283.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
284.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
285.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
286.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
287.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
288.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	177 
289.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
290.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
291.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
292.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
293.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
294.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
295.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	174 
296.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
297.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	172 
299.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	171 
*300.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	171 *
301.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
302.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
303.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
304.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	168 
305.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	168 
306.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	168 
307.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
308.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
309.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	166 
310.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
311.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
312.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	166 
313.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	163 
314.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	163 
315.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	162 
316.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	162 
317.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
318.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
319.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
320.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	160 
321.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
322.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
323.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	159 
324.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
325.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	157 
326.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
327.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	155 
328.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
329.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	154 
330.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	152 
331.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	152 
332.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	152 
333.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
334.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
335.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
336.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
337.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
338.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
339.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	147 
340.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	146 
341.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	146 
342.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
343.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	145 
344.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
345.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	143 
346.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
347.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	143 
348.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
349.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	141 
350.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	141 
351.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
352.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
353.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
354.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	138 
355.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
356.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
357.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
358.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
359.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
360.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	134 
361.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
362.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	133 
363.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	132 
364.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
365.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
366.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
367.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
368.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
369.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	128 
370.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
371.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
372.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
373.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
374.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
375.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	125 
376.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
377.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	125 
378.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
379.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
380.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	124 
381.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	124 
382.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	123 
383.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
384.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
385.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
386.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	118 
387.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
388.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
389.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
390.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
391.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
392.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
393.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
394.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
395.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
396.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
397.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
398.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	115 
399.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	114 
*400.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	114 *
401.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
402.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
403.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	113 
404.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
405.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
406.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
407.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
408.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
409.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	111 
410.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	111 
411.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
412.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
413.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
414.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	109 
415.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
416.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
417.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
418.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
419.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
420.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
421.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
422.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	104 
423.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
424.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
425.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
426.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
427.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
428.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
429.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
430.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
431.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
432.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
433.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	96 
434.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
435.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
436.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
437.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
438.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	94 
439.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
440.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
441.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
442.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	92 
443.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	92 
444.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/xxx	92 
445.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
446.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
447.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
448.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
449.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
450.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
451.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
452.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	90 
453.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
454.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
455.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
456.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
457.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
458.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	87 
459.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	87 
460.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
461.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
462.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
463.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	86 
464.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	86 
465.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
466.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
467.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
468.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
469.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	85 
470.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
471.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
472.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
473.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
474.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
475.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	84 
476.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
477.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
478.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
479.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
480.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
481.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	81 
482.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
483.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
484.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
485.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
486.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
487.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
488.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	79 
489.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
490.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
491.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	78 
492.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	78 
493.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
494.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
495.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
496.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
497.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
498.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
499.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
*500.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	76 *
501.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	76 
502.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
503.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	75 
504.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	75 
505.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
506.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
507.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
508.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	74 
509.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
510.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	74 
511.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	73 
512.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	73 
513.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
514.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
515.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
516.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
517.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
518.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
519.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
520.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
521.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
522.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
523.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
524.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
525.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
526.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
527.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	68 
528.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
529.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
530.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
531.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
532.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	67 
533.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
534.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
535.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
536.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	65 
537.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
538.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	65 
539.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
540.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
541.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
542.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
543.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
544.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
545.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
546.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
547.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
548.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
549.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
550.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
551.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
552.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
553.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
554.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
555.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
556.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
557.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
558.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
559.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
560.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
561.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
562.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
563.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
564.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
565.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
566.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
567.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
568.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
569.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
570.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
571.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
572.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
573.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
574.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
575.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
576.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
577.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
578.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
579.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	55 
580.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
581.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
582.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
583.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
584.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
585.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
586.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	53 
587.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	53 
588.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
589.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
590.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
591.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
592.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
593.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	53 
594.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	53 
595.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
596.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
597.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
598.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
599.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
*600.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 *
601.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
602.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
603.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
604.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
605.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
606.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
607.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
608.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
609.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
610.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
611.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
612.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
613.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
614.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
615.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
616.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
617.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
618.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
619.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	50 
620.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
621.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	50 
622.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	49 
623.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
624.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
625.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
626.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	48 
627.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
628.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
629.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
630.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
631.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	48 
632.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
633.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
634.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
635.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
636.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
637.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
638.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
639.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
640.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
641.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
642.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
643.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
644.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
645.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	45 
646.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
647.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
648.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
649.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
650.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	44 
651.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	44 
652.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	44 
653.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
654.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
655.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
656.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	44 
657.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
658.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
659.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
660.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
661.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
662.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
663.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
664.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
665.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
666.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
667.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
668.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
669.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
670.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
671.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
672.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
673.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	40 
674.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
675.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
676.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
677.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
678.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
679.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
680.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
681.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
682.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
683.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
684.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
685.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
686.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
687.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
688.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	39 
689.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
690.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
691.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
692.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
693.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
694.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
695.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
696.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	38 
697.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
698.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
699.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
*700.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 *
701.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
702.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
703.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
704.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
705.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
706.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
707.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
708.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
709.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
710.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
711.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	36 
712.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
713.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
714.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
715.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
716.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
717.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
718.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
719.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
720.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
721.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
722.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	35 
723.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
724.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
725.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
726.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	34 
727.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	34 
728.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
729.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
730.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
731.	Laura Lopez,	D,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxxx/?,	34 
732.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
733.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
734.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
735.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
736.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
737.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
738.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	33 
739.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
740.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
741.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
742.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
743.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
744.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
745.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
746.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
747.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
748.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
749.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
750.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
751.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
752.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	32 
753.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
754.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
755.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	31 
756.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
757.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
758.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
759.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
760.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
761.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
762.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
763.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
764.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	30 
765.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
766.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	30 
767.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
768.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
769.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
770.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
771.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
772.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
773.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
774.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
775.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
776.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
777.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
778.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
779.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
780.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
781.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
782.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
783.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	29 
784.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
785.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
786.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
787.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
788.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
789.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
790.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
791.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
792.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
793.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
794.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
795.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
796.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
797.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
798.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
799.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
*800.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 *
801.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	27 
802.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	27 
803.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
804.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
805.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
806.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
807.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
808.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
809.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
810.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
811.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26 
812.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
813.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
814.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
815.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
816.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	26 
817.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
818.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
819.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
820.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
821.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
822.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
823.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
824.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
825.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
826.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
827.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
828.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
829.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
830.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
831.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
832.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
833.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
834.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
835.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
836.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
837.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
838.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
839.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
840.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	24 
841.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
842.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
843.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
844.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
845.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
846.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
847.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
848.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
849.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
850.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
851.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
852.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
853.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
854.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
855.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
856.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
857.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
858.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
859.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
860.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
861.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
862.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
863.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
864.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
865.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
866.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
867.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
868.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
869.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	22 
870.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
871.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
872.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
873.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
874.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
875.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
876.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
877.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
878.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
879.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
880.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
881.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
882.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
883.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
884.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
885.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
886.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
887.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
888.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
889.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
890.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
891.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
892.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
893.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
894.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
895.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
896.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
897.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
898.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
899.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
*900.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 *
901.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
902.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
903.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
904.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
905.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
906.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
907.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
908.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
909.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
910.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
911.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
912.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
913.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
914.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
915.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
916.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
917.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
918.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
919.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
920.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
921.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
922.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
923.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
924.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
925.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
926.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
927.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
928.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	19 
929.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
930.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
931.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
932.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
933.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
934.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
935.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
936.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
937.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
938.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
939.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
940.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
941.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
942.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
943.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
944.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
945.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
946.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
947.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
948.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
949.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
950.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
951.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
952.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
953.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
954.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
955.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
956.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
957.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
958.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
959.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
960.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
961.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
962.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
963.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
964.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
965.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in xxxxxx/D,	18 
966.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
967.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
968.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
969.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
970.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	17 
971.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
972.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
973.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
974.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
975.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
976.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
977.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
978.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	17 
979.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
980.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
981.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
982.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
983.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
984.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
985.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
986.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
987.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
988.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
989.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
990.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
991.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
992.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
993.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	16 
994.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	16 
995.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
996.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
997.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	16 
998.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
999.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	16 
*1000.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 *
1001.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1002.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1003.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1004.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1005.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1006.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	16 
1007.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1008.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1009.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1010.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1011.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1012.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1013.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1014.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1015.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1016.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1017.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1018.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1019.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1020.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1021.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1022.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1023.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1024.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1025.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1026.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1027.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1028.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1029.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1030.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1031.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1032.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1033.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1034.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1035.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1036.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1037.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1038.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1039.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1040.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1041.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1042.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1043.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1044.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1045.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1046.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1047.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1048.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1049.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1050.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1051.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1052.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1053.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1054.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1055.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1056.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1057.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1058.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1059.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1060.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1061.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1062.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1063.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1064.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1065.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1066.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1067.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1068.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1069.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1070.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1071.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1072.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1073.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	14 
1074.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1075.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1076.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1077.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1078.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1079.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1080.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1081.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1082.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1083.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1084.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	13 
1085.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1086.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1087.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1088.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1089.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1090.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1091.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1092.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1093.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1094.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1095.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1096.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1097.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1098.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1099.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
*1100.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 *
1101.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1102.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1103.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1104.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	13 
1105.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1106.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	13 
1107.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1108.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1109.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	13 
1110.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1111.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1112.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1113.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1114.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1115.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1116.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1117.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1118.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1119.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1120.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1121.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1122.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1123.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1124.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1125.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1126.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1127.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1128.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1129.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1130.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1131.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1132.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1133.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1134.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1135.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1136.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1137.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1138.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1139.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1140.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1141.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1142.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1143.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1144.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1145.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1146.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1147.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1148.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1149.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1150.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1151.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1152.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1153.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1154.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1155.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1156.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1157.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1158.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1159.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1160.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1161.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1162.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1163.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1164.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1165.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	11 
1166.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1167.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1168.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1169.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1170.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1171.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1172.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1173.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1174.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1175.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1176.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1177.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1178.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1179.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1180.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1181.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1182.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1183.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1184.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1185.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1186.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1187.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1188.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1189.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1190.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1191.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1192.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1193.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1194.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1195.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1196.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1197.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1198.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1199.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
*1200.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 *
1201.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1202.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1203.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1204.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1205.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1206.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1207.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1208.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1209.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1210.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1211.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1212.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1213.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1214.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1215.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1216.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1217.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1218.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1219.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1220.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1221.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1222.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1223.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1224.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1225.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1226.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1227.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1228.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1229.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1230.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1231.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1232.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1233.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1234.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1235.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1236.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1237.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1238.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1239.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1240.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1241.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1242.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1243.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1244.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1245.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1246.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1247.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1248.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1249.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1250.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1251.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1252.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1253.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1254.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1255.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1256.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1257.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1258.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1259.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1260.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1261.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1262.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1263.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1264.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1265.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	9 
1266.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1267.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1268.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1269.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1270.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1271.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1272.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1273.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1274.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1275.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1276.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1277.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1278.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1279.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1280.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1281.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1282.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1283.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1284.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1285.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1286.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1287.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1288.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1289.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1290.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1291.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1292.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	9 
1293.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1294.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1295.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1296.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1297.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1298.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1299.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
*1300.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 *
1301.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1302.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1303.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1304.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1305.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1306.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1307.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1308.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1309.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1310.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1311.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1312.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1313.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1314.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1315.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1316.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1317.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1318.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1319.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1320.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1321.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1322.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA, 02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1323.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1324.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1325.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1326.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1327.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1328.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1329.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1330.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1331.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1332.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1333.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1334.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1335.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1336.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1337.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1338.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1339.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1340.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1341.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1342.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1343.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1344.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1345.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1346.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1347.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1348.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1349.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1350.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1351.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1352.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1353.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1354.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1355.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1356.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1357.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1358.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1359.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1360.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1361.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1362.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1363.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1364.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1365.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1366.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1367.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1368.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1369.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1370.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1371.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1372.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1373.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1374.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1375.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1376.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1377.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1378.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1379.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1380.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1381.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1382.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1383.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1384.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1385.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1386.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1387.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1388.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1389.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1390.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1391.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1392.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1393.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1394.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1395.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1396.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1397.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1398.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1399.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
*1400.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 *
1401.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1402.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1403.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1404.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1405.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1406.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1407.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1408.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1409.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1410.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1411.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1412.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1413.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1414.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1415.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1416.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1417.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1418.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1419.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1420.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1421.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1422.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1423.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1424.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1425.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1426.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1427.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1428.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1429.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1430.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1431.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1432.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1433.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1434.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1435.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1436.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1437.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1438.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1439.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1440.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1441.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1442.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1443.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1444.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1445.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1446.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1447.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1448.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1449.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1450.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1451.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1452.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1453.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1454.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1455.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1456.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1457.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1458.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1459.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1460.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1461.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1462.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1463.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1464.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1465.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1466.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1467.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1468.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1469.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1470.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1471.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1472.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1473.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	7 
1474.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1475.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1476.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1477.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1478.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1479.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1480.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1481.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1482.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1483.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1484.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1485.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1486.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1487.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1488.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1489.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1490.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1491.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1492.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1493.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1494.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1495.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1496.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1497.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1498.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1499.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
*1500.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 *
1501.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1502.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1503.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1504.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1505.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1506.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1507.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1508.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1509.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1510.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1511.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1512.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1513.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1514.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1515.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1516.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	6 
1517.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1518.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1519.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1520.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1521.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1522.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1523.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1524.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1525.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1526.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1527.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1528.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1529.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1530.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1531.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1532.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1533.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1534.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1535.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1536.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1537.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1538.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1539.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1540.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1541.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1542.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1543.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1544.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1545.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1546.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1547.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1548.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1549.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1550.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1551.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1552.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1553.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1554.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1555.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1556.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1557.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1558.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1559.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1560.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1561.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1562.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1563.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1564.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1565.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1566.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1567.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1568.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1569.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1570.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1571.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1572.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1573.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1574.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1575.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1576.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1577.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1578.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1579.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1580.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1581.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1582.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1583.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1584.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1585.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1586.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1587.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1588.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1589.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1590.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1591.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1592.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1593.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1594.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1595.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1596.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1597.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1598.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1599.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
*1600.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 *
1601.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1602.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1603.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1604.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1605.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1606.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1607.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1608.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1609.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1610.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1611.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1612.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1613.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1614.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1615.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1616.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1617.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1618.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1619.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1620.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1621.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1622.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1623.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1624.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1625.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1626.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1627.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1628.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1629.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1630.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1631.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1632.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1633.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1634.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1635.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1636.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1637.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1638.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1639.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1640.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1641.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1642.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1643.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1644.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1645.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1646.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1647.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1648.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1649.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1650.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1651.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1652.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1653.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1654.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1655.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1656.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1657.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1658.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	4 
1659.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1660.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1661.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1662.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1663.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1664.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1665.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1666.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1667.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1668.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1669.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1670.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1671.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1672.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1673.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1674.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1675.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1676.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1677.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1678.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1679.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1680.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1681.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1682.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1683.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	4 
1684.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1685.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1686.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1687.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1688.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1689.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1690.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1691.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1692.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1693.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1694.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1695.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1696.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1697.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1698.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1699.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
*1700.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 *
1701.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1702.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1703.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1704.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1705.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1706.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1707.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1708.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1709.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1710.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1711.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1712.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1713.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1714.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1715.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1716.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1717.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1718.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1719.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1720.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1721.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1722.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1723.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1724.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1725. Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1726.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1727.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1728.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1729.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1730.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1731.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1732.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1733.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1734.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1735.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1736.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1737.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1738.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1739.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1740.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1741.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1742.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1743.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1744.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	4 
1745.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1746.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1747.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1748.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1749.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1750.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1751.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1752.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1753.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1754.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1755.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1756.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1757.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1758.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1759.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1760.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1761.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1762.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1763.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1764.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1765.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1766.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1767.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1768.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1769.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1770.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1771.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1772.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1773.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1774.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1775.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1776.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1777.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1778.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1779.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1780.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1781.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1782.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1783.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1784.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1785.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1786.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1787.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1788.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1789.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1790.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1791.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1792.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1793.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1794.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1795.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1796.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1797.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1798.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1799.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
*1800.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 *
1801.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1802.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1803.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1804.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1805.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1806.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1807.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1808.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1809.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1810.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1811.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1812.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1813.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1814.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1815.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1816.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1817.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1818.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1819.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1820.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1821.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1822.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1823.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1824.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1825.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1826.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1827.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1828.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1829.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1830.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1831.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1832.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1833.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1834.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1835.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1836.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1837.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1838.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1839.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1840.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1841.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1842.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1843.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1844.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1845.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1846.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1847.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1848.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1849.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1850.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1851.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1852.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1853.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1854.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1855.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1856.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1857.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1858.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1859.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1860.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1861.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1862.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1863.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1864.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1865.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1866.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1867.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1868.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1869.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1870.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1871.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1872.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1873.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1874.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1875.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1876.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1877.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1878.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1879.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1880.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1881.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1882.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1883.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1884.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1885.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1886.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1887.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1888.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1889.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1890.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1891.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1892.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1893.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1894.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1895.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1896.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1897.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1898.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1899.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
*1900.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 *
1901.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1902.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1903.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1904.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1905.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1906.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1907.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1908.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1909.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1910.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1911.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1912.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1913.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1914.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1915.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1916.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1917.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1918.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1919.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1920.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1921.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1922.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1923.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1924.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1925.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1926.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1927.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1928.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1929.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1930.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1931.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1932.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1933.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1934.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1935.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1936.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1937.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1938.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1939.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1940.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1941.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1942.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1943.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1944.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1945.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1946.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1947.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1948.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1949.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1950.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1951.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1952.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1953.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1954.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1955.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1956.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1957.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1958.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1959.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	1 
1960.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1961.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1962.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1963.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1964.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1965.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1966.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1967.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1968.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1969.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1970.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1971.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1972.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1973.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1974.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1975.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1976.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1977.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1978.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1979.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1980.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1981.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1982.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1983.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1984.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1985.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1986.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1987.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1988.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1989.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1990.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1991.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1992.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1993.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1994.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1995.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1996.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
1997.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
1998.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
1999.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
*2000.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 *
2001.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2002.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2003.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2004.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2005.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2006.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2007.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2008.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2009.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2010.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2011.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2012.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2013.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2014.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2015.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2016.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2017.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2018.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2019.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2020.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2021.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2022.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2023.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2024.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2025.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2026.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2027.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2028.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2029.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2030.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2031.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2032.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2033.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2034.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2035.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2036.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2037.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2038.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2039.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2040.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2041.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2042.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2043.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2044.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2045.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2046.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2047.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2048.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2049.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2050.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2051.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2052.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2053.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2054.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2055.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2056.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2057.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *




*TOP 10 International : *

1.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2359 
2.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2355 
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2106 
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	1987 
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1920 
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1821 
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1779 
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1392 
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1356 

*TOP 10 National : *

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5458 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5343 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3338 
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2246 
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2044 
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1803 
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1622 
8.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1413 
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 

*Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2018)

Für September

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Emma Stone


 

 
3. Jennifer Lawrence


 

 
4, Anna Kendrick


 
5. Barbara Palvin


 
6, Stana Katic


 
7. Jennifer Garner


 
8. Karlie Kloss


 
9. Amber Valletta


 
10. Blake Lively


 
10. Jennifer Aniston 


 
10. Naomi Watts


 ​


----------



## pofgo (1 Sep. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Elizabeth Olsen 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Afefan (1 Sep. 2018)

September 18
1. Julia Görges
2. Eva Imhof
3. Alina Merkau
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Becky Lynch
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Annemarie Carpendale
8. Anne Hathaway
9. Andrea Petkovic
10.Emma Watson
10.Sasha Banks
10. Larissa Marolt


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2018)

September 2018

1. Taylor Swift
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Lily Collins
4. Anna Kendrick
5. Victoria Justice
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Barbara Palvin
9. Naomi Scott
10. Sophia Bush


----------



## tino2003 (2 Sep. 2018)

September 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2018)

*01. Hayley Williams*

02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Franziska Wiese
06. Katja Herbers
07. Chloe Moretz
08. Úrsula Corberó
09. Victoria Justice
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## tort3 (2 Sep. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Angelina Heger
6. Janina Uhse
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Hailee Steinfeld
9. Helene Fischer
10. Laura Lopez, 24.06.91 in Karlsruhe
10. Sarah Joelle Jahnel, 20.07.89 in Aachen
10. Joelina Drews


----------



## maggi77 (3 Sep. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Kara del Toro
6. Demi Rose
7. Abigail Ratchford
8. Lauren Pope
9. Charlie Riina
10.Chloe Sims


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Sep. 2018)

September 2018

01. Hailee Steinfeld
02. Taylor Swift
03. Sydney Sierota
04. Sabrina Carpenter
05. Becky G
06. Victoria Justice 
07. Madison Grace Reed
08. Jordyn Jones
09. Rita Ora 
10. Dua Lipa


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Sep. 2018)

09/18

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Christa Stipp
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Kay Sölve Richter
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Verena Püschel
8 Marlen Neuenschwander
9 Yve Fehring 
10 Christina Rann 
10 Ina Dietz
10 Anne Willmes


----------



## Quick Nick (5 Sep. 2018)

September Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04: Laura Papendick
05. Mila Kunis
06. Veronika Klimovits 
07. Selena Gomez
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## Ryan Atwood (6 Sep. 2018)

September 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Arianny Celeste 
05.) Chloe Bennet 
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Caroline Wozniacki 
09.) Susanna Ohlen 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Angela Finger-Erben
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## dabi (8 Sep. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Jessica Biel
8.Mila Kunis
9.Martina Hingis
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Ralf1972 (9 Sep. 2018)

September 2018

1.	Carolin Kebekus 
2.	Linda Zervakis
3.	Linda de Mol
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut
5.	Pinar Tanrikolu
6.	Aline Abboud
7.	Anna Kournikova
8.	Sophia Thiel
9.	Kamilla Senjo
10.	Aylin Tezel
10.	Emma Watson


----------



## benedikt (10 Sep. 2018)

Meine September- Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Gintare Sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09.Stella Maxwell
10.Taylor Hill
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## lappi (10 Sep. 2018)

September 2018

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Beatrice Egli
3 Saoirse Ronan
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Alexandra Hofmann
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Madeleine Wehle
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## ManuN (13 Sep. 2018)

Sep 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Susanne Tockan	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Sep. 2018)

hier mein September-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Petra Schwarzenberg
8.) Inka Schneider
9.) Eva-Maria Lemke
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Anakin (19 Sep. 2018)

_September 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Arianny Celeste 
#03: Veronika Klimovits 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Lena Gercke 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Ronda Rousey 
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cav (23 Sep. 2018)

Der September 2018 bringt nur kleine Änderungen


1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Melanie Sykes




6. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

7. Alicia Vikander


 

8. Red Dela Cruz




9. Michelle Keegan


 

10. Beatrice Chirita


 

10. Alexis Ren


 

10. Irina Shayk


----------



## NEF (24 Sep. 2018)

September 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Ariana Grande	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## kamy (26 Sep. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Walt (27 Sep. 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im September 2018:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Jeanette Biedermann






3. Maria Wedig






4. Jessica Ginkel






6. Sarah Tkotsch






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8. Nadine Menz






9. Chryssanthi Kavazi






10. Gamze Senol






10. Alexandra Neldel


----------



## hsvmann (28 Sep. 2018)

09 / 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## StefanKa (28 Sep. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Chelsea Small





4. Anneke Dürkopp





5. Jessica Alba





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Cosma Shiva Hagen





8. Rebecca Mir





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


----------



## Don Sven (28 Sep. 2018)

SEPTEMBER

1. Vaile Fuchs







2. Lena Gercke






3. Chryssanthi Kavazi






4. Mariangela Scelsi






5. Gamze Senol






6. Iris Mareike Steen






7. Katie Holmes






8. Dorothee Bär






9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger






10. Theresa Underberg


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Sep. 2018)

*September - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Jaimie Alexander


 

3. Katheryn Winnick


 

4. Emma Rose Roberts




5. Nina Dobrev


 

6. Gina Lückenkemper, D, 21.11.96 in Hamm/D


 

7. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

8. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

9. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

10. Natalie Dormer


----------



## taurus79 (30 Sep. 2018)

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Stephanie Puls
3 Anneke Dürkopp
4 Kay-Sölve Richter
5 Isabelle Körner
6 Laura Wontorra
7 Anna Planken
8 Jessy Wellmer
9 Harriet von Waldenfels
10 Ruth Hoffmann


----------



## brian69 (30 Sep. 2018)

*September 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Olivia Munn*




 



*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Emilia Clarke 6. Natalie Dormer*




 

 


*

7. Emma Stone 8. Heather Graham 9. Jenna Dewan*




 

 




*10.
Daisy Ridley - Isla Fisher - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2018)

So, diesen Monat habe ich daran gedacht. 

September 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Lottie Moss, GB, 09.01.1998 in London/GB
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2018)

September

*1. Avril Lavigne* love2




2. Selena Gomez




3. Taylor Swift




4. Demi Lovato




5. Victoria Justice




6. Chloe Grace Moretz




7. Hayley Williams




8. Hailee Steinfeld




9. Miranda Cosgrove




10. Ariana Grande
10. Camila Cabello
10. Vanessa Hudgens


 

 

​


----------



## pofgo (30 Sep. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Nina Dobrev
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Emily Ratajkowski 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Elizabeth Olsen 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2018)

eine Wertung für ch2004, hat mir geschrieben, das er im Moment nicht dazu kommt :

September 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2018 22:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5526 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5416 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3382 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2407 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2364 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2263 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2132 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2063 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2004 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1931 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1851 
12.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1813 
13.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1799 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1633 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1423 
18.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1420 
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1386 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1361 
21.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
22.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1274 
23.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1259 
24.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1254 
25.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1122 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1119 
27.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1074 
29.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1048 
30.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1025 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1022 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1021 
33.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	967 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	957 
35.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	945 
36.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	945 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	941 
38.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	930 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	917 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	906 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	851 
44.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	850 
45.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	839 
46.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	805 
48.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	775 
50.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	773 
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
52.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	740 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	738 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	737 
56.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	728 
57.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
58.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
59.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	713 
60.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	698 
61.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
62.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
63.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	690 
64.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	689 
65.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	689 
66.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	684 
67.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
68.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	670 
69.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	668 
70.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	667 
71.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	662 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	656 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	656 
74.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	612 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	612 
77.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	605 
78.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
79.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
80.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	576 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	572 
83.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
84.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	539 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	535 
86.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
87.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	531 
88.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
89.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
90.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	522 
91.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
92.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	503 
93.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
94.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	502 
95.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
96.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	496 
97.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	488 
98.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
99.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
*100.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 *
101.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	482 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 
103.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
104.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
105.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
106.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	470 
107.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	457 
108.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
109.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	454 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	453 
111.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	446 
112.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	443 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	441 
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	438 
115.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	437 
116.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
117.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	431 
118.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	428 
119.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
120.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
121.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	419 
122.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	419 
123.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
124.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
125.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	413 
126.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	410 
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	410 
128.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	408 
129.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
130.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
131.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
132.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
133.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
134.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
135.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	393 
136.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
137.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
138.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	386 
139.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
140.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	384 
141.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	379 
142.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	372 
143.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	369 
145.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	366 
146.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	364 
147.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	359 
148.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
149.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	352 
150.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	349 
151.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	345 
152.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	344 
153.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	342 
154.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
155.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	335 
156.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
157.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	332 
158.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
159.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	331 
160.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
161.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
162.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
163.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	327 
164.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
165.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
166.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
167.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	322 
168.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	322 
169.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
170.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	318 
171.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
172.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
173.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	309 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	308 
175.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	307 
176.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	306 
177.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
178.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	296 
180.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
181.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
182.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	292 
183.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
184.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
185.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
186.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
187.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
188.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	284 
189.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
190.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	282 
191.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
192.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	277 
193.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	277 
194.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	276 
195.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
196.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	275 
197.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
198.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
199.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
*200.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	271 *
201.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
202.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
203.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
204.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	269 
205.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
206.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
207.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	267 
208.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
209.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	265 
210.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	265 
211.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	264 
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	263 
213.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	261 
214.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
215.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
216.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
217.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	250 
218.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
219.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	249 
220.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	249 
221.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
222.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
223.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
224.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	245 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	244 
226.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	239 
227.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	239 
228.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	235 
229.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	235 
230.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
231.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
232.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	230 
233.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
235.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
236.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
237.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
238.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	221 
239.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
240.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
241.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
242.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	216 
243.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
244.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
245.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
246.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
247.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
248.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
249.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	213 
250.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
251.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
252.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	212 
253.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	211 
254.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
255.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	209 
256.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	208 
257.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
258.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
259.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
260.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
261.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	200 
262.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	199 
263.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	199 
264.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	197 
265.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
266.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	195 
267.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
268.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	193 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
270.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
271.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
272.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	186 
273.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
274.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
275.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
276.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	184 
277.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
278.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
279.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
280.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	181 
281.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
282.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
283.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	179 
284.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
285.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
286.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
287.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
288.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
289.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
290.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	177 
291.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
292.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
293.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
294.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
295.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
296.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
297.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
298.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	174 
299.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
*300.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	172 *
301.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	172 
302.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	172 
303.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	171 
304.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
305.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
306.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	169 
307.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
308.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	169 
309.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
310.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
311.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
312.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
313.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
314.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	166 
315.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	165 
316.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	163 
317.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	162 
318.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
319.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	161 
320.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
321.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
322.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	160 
323.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
324.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	159 
325.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
326.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	158 
327.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	158 
328.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
329.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	156 
330.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
331.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	155 
332.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
333.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	154 
334.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	152 
335.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
336.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	150 
337.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	150 
338.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	150 
339.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	150 
340.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
341.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
342.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
343.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
344.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	147 
345.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	146 
346.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
347.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	145 
348.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
349.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
350.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
351.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	141 
352.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	141 
353.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
354.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
355.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	139 
356.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
357.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
358.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
359.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
360.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
361.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
362.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	134 
363.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
364.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	133 
365.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
366.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
367.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
368.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
369.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	130 
370.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	130 
371.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	129 
372.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
373.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
374.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
375.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
376.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
377.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
378.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	126 
379.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	125 
380.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
381.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
382.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
383.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	121 
384.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
385.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
386.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
387.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	118 
388.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
389.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
390.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	118 
391.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
392.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
393.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
394.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
395.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
396.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	117 
397.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
398.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
399.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
*400.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 *
401.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	115 
402.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	115 
403.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	114 
404.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
405.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	113 
406.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	113 
407.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
408.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
409.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
410.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
411.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
412.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
413.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
414.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
415.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	109 
416.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
417.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
418.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	106 
419.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
420.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
421.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
422.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
423.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
424.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
425.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
426.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
427.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
428.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	103 
429.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
430.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	102 
431.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
432.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	101 
433.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
434.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
435.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
436.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	98 
437.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
438.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	96 
439.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	95 
440.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
441.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
442.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
443.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	95 
444.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
445.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
446.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
447.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
448.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
449.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
450.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
451.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
452.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
453.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
454.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
455.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
456.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
457.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	89 
458.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
459.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
460.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
461.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
462.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	87 
463.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
464.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
465.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
466.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	86 
467.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	86 
468.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
469.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	86 
470.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
471.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
472.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
473.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	85 
474.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
475.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	84 
476.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
477.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
478.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
479.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
480.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
481.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
482.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
483.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	83 
484.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	82 
485.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
486.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
487.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	82 
488.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
489.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
490.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
491.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
492.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	80 
493.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
494.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
495.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
496.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	78 
497.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
498.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
499.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
*500.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 *
501.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	77 
502.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
503.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
504.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	76 
505.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
506.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
507.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	75 
508.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
509.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
510.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
511.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
512.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
513.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
514.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
515.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
516.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
517.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
518.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
519.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	70 
520.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
521.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
522.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
523.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
524.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
525.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	69 
526.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
527.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
528.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
529.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	68 
530.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
531.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
532.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
533.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
534.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
535.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
536.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
537.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	65 
538.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
539.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
540.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
541.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
542.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
543.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
544.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
545.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
546.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
547.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
548.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
549.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
550.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
551.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
552.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
553.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
554.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
555.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
556.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
557.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
558.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
559.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
560.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
561.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
562.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
563.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
564.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
565.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
566.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
567.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
568.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	58 
569.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	57 
570.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	57 
571.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
572.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
573.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	57 
574.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
575.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
576.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
577.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	56 
578.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
579.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	56 
580.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
581.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
582.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
583.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	55 
584.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
585.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	55 
586.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
587.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
588.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
589.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
590.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	53 
591.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
592.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	53 
593.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
594.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
595.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
596.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
597.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
598.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
599.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
*600.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	52 *
601.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
602.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
603.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
604.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	52 
605.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
606.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
607.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
608.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
609.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
610.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
611.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
612.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
613.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
614.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
615.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
616.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
617.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
618.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	51 
619.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
620.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	50 
621.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
622.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
623.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
624.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
625.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
626.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
627.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
628.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
629.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
630.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
631.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
632.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
633.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
634.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
635.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
636.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
637.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
638.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
639.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
640.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
641.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	47 
642.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
643.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	46 
644.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
645.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
646.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	46 
647.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
648.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
649.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
650.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
651.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	45 
652.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
653.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
654.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
655.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
656.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
657.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
658.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
659.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
660.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
661.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
662.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
663.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
664.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
665.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	43 
666.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	43 
667.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
668.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
669.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
670.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
671.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
672.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	41 
673.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
674.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
675.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
676.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
677.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	40 
678.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
679.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
680.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
681.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
682.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
683.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
684.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
685.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
686.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
687.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
688.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
689.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
690.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
691.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	39 
692.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	39 
693.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
694.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
695.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
696.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
697.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
698.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	38 
699.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
*700.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 *
701.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
702.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
703.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	37 
704.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
705.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	37 
706.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
707.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
708.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
709.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
710.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
711.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
712.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
713.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
714.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
715.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
716.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
717.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
718.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
719.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
720.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
721.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
722.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
723.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
724.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
725.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
726.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
727.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
728.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	35 
729.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
730.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
731.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	35 
732.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
733.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
734.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
735.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
736.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
737.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
738.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
739.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
740.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
741.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
742.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
743.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
744.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
745.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
746.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	32 
747.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
748.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
749.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
750.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
751.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
752.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
753.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
754.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
755.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
756.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
757.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
758.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	31 
759.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
760.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
761.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
762.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
763.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
764.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
765.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
766.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
767.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
768.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	30 
769.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
770.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
771.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
772.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
773.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
774.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
775.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
776.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
777.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
778.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
779.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
780.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
781.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
782.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
783.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
784.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
785.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
786.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
787.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
788.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
789.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
790.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
791.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
792.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
793.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	28 
794.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
795.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
796.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
797.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
798.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	28 
799.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
*800.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 *
801.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
802.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
803.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
804.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
805.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
806.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
807.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
808.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
809.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
810.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
811.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
812.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
813.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
814.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
815.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
816.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
817.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
818.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
819.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
820.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
821.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
822.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
823.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
824.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
825.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
826.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
827.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
828.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
829.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
830.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
831.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
832.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
833.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
834.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
835.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
836.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
837.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
838.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
839.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
840.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
841.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	24 
842.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
843.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
844.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
845.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
846.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
847.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
848.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
849.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
850.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
851.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
852.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	23 
853.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
854.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
855.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
856.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
857.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
858.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
859.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
860.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
861.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
862.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
863.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
864.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
865.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
866.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
867.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	22 
868.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
869.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
870.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
871.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	22 
872.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
873.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
874.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
875.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
876.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
877.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
878.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
879.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
880.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
881.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	22 
882.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
883.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
884.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
885.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
886.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
887.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
888.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
889.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
890.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
891.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
892.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
893.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
894.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
895.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
896.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
897.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
898.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
899.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
*900.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 *
901.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
902.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
903.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
904.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
905.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
906.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
907.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
908.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
909.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
910.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
911.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	20 
912.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
913.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
914.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
915.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
916.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
917.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
918.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
919.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
920.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
921.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
922.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
923.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
924.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
925.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
926.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
927.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
928.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
929.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
930.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
931.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
932.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
933.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
934.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
935.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
936.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
937.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
938.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
939.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
940.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
941.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
942.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
943.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
944.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
945.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
946.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
947.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	19 
948.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
949.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
950.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
951.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	18 
952.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
953.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
954.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
955.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
956.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
957.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
958.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
959.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
960.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
961.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
962.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
963.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
964.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
965.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
966.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
967.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
968.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
969.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
970.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
971.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
972.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
973.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
974.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
975.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
976.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
977.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
978.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
979.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
980.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	17 
981.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
982.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
983.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	17 
984.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	17 
985.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
986.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
987.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
988.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
989.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
990.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
991.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
992.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
993.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
994.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
995.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
996.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
997.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
998.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
999.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
*1000.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 *
1001.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1002.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1003.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1004.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1005.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1006.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1007.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1008.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1009.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1010.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1011.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1012.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	16 
1013.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1014.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1015.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1016.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1017.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1018.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1019.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1020.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1021.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1022.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1023.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1024.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1025.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1026.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1027.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1028.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1029.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1030.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1031.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	15 
1032.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1033.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1034.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1035.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1036.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1037.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1038.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1039.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1040.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1041.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1042.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1043.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1044.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1045.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1046.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1047.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1048.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1049.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1050.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1051.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1052.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1053.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	15 
1054.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1055.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1056.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1057.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1058.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1059.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	14 
1060.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1061.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1062.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1063.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1064.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1065.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1066.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1067.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1068.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1069.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1070.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1071.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1072.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1073.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1074.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1075.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1076.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1077.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1078.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1079.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1080.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1081.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1082.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1083.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1084.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1085.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1086.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1087.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1088.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1089.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1090.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1091.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1092.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1093.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1094.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1095.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1096.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1097.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1098.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1099.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
*1100.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 *
1101.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1102.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1103.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1104.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1105.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1106.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1107.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1108.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1109.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	13 
1110.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1111.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1112.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1113.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1114.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1115.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1116.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1117.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1118.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1119.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1120.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1121.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1122.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1123.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1124.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1125.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1126.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1127.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1128.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1129.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1130.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1131.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1132.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1133.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1134.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1135.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1136.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	12 
1137.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1138.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1139.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1140.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1141.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1142.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1143.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1144.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1145.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1146.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1147.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1148.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1149.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1150.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1151.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1152.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1153.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1154.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1155.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1156.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1157.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1158.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1159.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1160.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1161.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1162.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1163.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1164.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1165.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1166.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1167.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1168.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1169.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1170.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1171.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1172.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1173.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1174.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1175.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1176.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1177.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1178.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1179.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1180.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1181.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	11 
1182.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1183.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1184.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1185.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1186.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1187.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1188.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1189.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1190.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1191.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1192.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1193.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1194.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1195.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1196.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1197.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1198.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1199.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
*1200.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 *
1201.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1202.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1203.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1204.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1205.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1206.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1207.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1208.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1209.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1210.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	10 
1211.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1212.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1213.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1214.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1215.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1216.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1217.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1218.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1219.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1220.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1221.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1222.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1223.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1224.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1225.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1226.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1227.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1228.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1229.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1230.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1231.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1232.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1233.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1234.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1235.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1236.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1237.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1238.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1239.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1240.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1241.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1242.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1243.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1244.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1245.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1246.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1247.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1248.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1249.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1250.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1251.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1252.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1253.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1254.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1255.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1256.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1257.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1258.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1259.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1260.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1261.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1262.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1263.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1264.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1265.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1266.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1267.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1268.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1269.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1270.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1271.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1272.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1273.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1274.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1275.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1276.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1277.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1278.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1279.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1280.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1281.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1282.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1283.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1284.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1285.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1286.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1287.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1288.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1289.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1290.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1291.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1292.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1293.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1294.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1295.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1296.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1297.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1298.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1299.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
*1300.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 *
1301.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1302.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1303.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1304.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1305.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1306.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1307.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1308.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1309.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1310.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	9 
1311.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1312.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1313.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1314.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1315.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1316.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1317.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1318.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1319.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1320.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1321.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1322.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1323.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1324.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1325.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1326.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1327.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1328.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1329.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1330.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1331.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1332.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1333.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1334.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1335.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1336.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1337.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1338.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1339.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1340.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1341.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1342.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1343.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1344.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1345.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1346.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1347.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1348.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1349.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1350.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1351.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1352.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1353.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1354.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1355.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1356.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1357.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1358.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1359.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1360.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1361.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1362.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1363.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1364.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1365.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1366.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1367.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1368.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1369.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1370.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1371.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1372.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1373.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1374.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1375.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1376.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1377.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1378.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1379.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1380.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1381.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1382.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1383.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1384.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1385.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1386.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1387.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1388.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1389.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1390.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1391.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1392.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1393.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1394.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1395.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1396.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1397.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1398.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1399.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
*1400.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 *
1401.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1402.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1403.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1404.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1405.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1406.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1407.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1408.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1409.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1410.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1411.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1412.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1413.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1414.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1415.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1416.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1417.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1418.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1419.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1420.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1421.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1422.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1423.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1424.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1425.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1426.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1427.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1428.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1429.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1430.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1431.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1432.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1433.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1434.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1435.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1436.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1437.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1438.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1439.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1440.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1441.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1442.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1443.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1444.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1445.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1446.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1447.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1448.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1449.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1450.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1451.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1452.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1453.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1454.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1455.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1456.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1457.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1458.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1459.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1460.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1461.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1462.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1463.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1464.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1465.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1466.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1467.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1468.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1469.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1470.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1471.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1472.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1473.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1474.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1475.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1476.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1477.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1478.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1479.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1480.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1481.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1482.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1483.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1484.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1485.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1486.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1487.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1488.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1489.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1490.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1491.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1492.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1493.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1494.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1495.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1496.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 
1497.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1498.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1499.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
*1500.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 *
1501.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1502.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1503.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1504.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1505.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1506.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1507.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1508.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1509.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1510.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1511.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1512.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1513.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1514.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1515.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1516.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1517.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1518.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1519.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1520.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1521.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1522.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1523.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1524.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1525.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1526.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1527.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1528.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1529.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1530.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1531.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1532.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1533.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1534.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1535.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1536.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1537.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1538.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1539.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1540.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1541.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1542.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1543.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1544.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1545.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1546.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1547.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1548.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1549.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1550.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1551.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1552.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1553.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1554.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1555.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1556.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1557.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1558.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1559.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1560.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1561.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1562.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1563.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1564.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1565.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1566.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1567.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1568.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1569.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	5 
1570.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1571.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1572.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1573.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1574.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1575.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1576.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1577.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1578.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1579.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1580.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1581.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1582.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1583.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1584.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1585.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1586.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	5 
1587.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1588.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1589.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1590.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1591.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1592.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1593.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1594.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1595.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	5 
1596.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1597.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1598.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1599.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
*1600.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 *
1601.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1602.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1603.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1604.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1605.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1606.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1607.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1608.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1609.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1610.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1611.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1612.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1613.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1614.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1615.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1616.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1617.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1618.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1619.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1620.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1621.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1622.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1623.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1624.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1625.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1626.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1627.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1628.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1629.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1630.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1631.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1632.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1633.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1634.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1635.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1636.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1637.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1638.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1639.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1640.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1641.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1642.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1643.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1644.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1645.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1646.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1647.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1648.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1649.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1650.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1651.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1652.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1653.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1654.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1655.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1656.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1657.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1658.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	4 
1659.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1660.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1661.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1662.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1663.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1664.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1665.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1666.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1667.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1668.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1669.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1670.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1671.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1672.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1673.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1674.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1675.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1676.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1677.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1678.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1679.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1680.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1681.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1682.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1683.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1684.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1685.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1686.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1687.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1688.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1689.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1690.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1691.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1692.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1693.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1694.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1695.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1696.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1697.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1698.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1699.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
*1700.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 *
1701.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1702.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1703.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1704.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1705.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1706.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1707.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1708.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1709.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1710.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1711.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1712.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1713.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1714.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1715.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1716.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1717.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1718.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1719.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1720.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1721.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1722.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1723.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1724.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1725.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1726.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1727.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1728.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1729.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1730.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1731.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1732.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1733.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1734.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1735.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1736.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1737.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1738.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1739.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1740.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1741.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1742.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1743.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1744.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1745.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1746.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1747.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1748.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1749.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1750.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1751.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1752.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1753.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1754.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1755.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1756.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1757.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1758.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1759.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1760.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1761.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1762.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1763.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1764.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1765.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1766.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1767.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1768.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1769.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1770.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1771.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1772.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1773.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1774.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1775.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1776.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1777.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1778.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1779.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1780.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1781.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1782.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1783.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1784.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1785.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1786.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1787.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1788.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1789.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1790.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1791.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1792.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1793.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1794.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1795.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1796.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1797.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1798.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1799.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
*1800.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 *
1801.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1802.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1803.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1804.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1805.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1806.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1807.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1808.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1809.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1810.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1811.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1812.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1813.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1814.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1815.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1816.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1817.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1818.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1819.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1820.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1821.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1822.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1823.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1824.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1825.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1826.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1827.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1828.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1829.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1830.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1831.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1832.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1833.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1834.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1835.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1836.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1837.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1838.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1839.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1840.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1841.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1842.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1843.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1844.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1845.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1846.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1847.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1848.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1849.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1850.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1851.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1852.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1853.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1854.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1855.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1856.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1857.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1858.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1859.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1860.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1861.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1862.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1863.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1864.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1865.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1866.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1867.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1868.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1869.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1870.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	2 
1871.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1872.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1873.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1874.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1875.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1876.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1877.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1878.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1879.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1880.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1881.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1882.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1883.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1884.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1885.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1886.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1887.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1888.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1889.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1890.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1891.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1892.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1893.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1894.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1895.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1896.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1897.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1898.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1899.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
*1900.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 *
1901.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1902.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1903.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1904.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1905.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1906.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	2 
1907.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1908.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1909.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1910.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1911.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1912.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1913.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1914.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1915.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1916.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1917.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1918.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1919.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1920.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1921.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1922.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1923.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1924.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1925.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1926.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1927.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1928.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1929.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1930.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1931.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1932.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1933.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1934.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1935.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1936.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1937.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1938.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1939.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1940.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1941.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1942.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1943.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1944.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1945.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1946.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1947.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1948.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1949.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1950.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1951.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1952.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1953.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1954.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1955.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1956.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1957.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1958.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1959.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1960.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1961.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1962.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1963.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1964.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1965.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1966.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1967.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1968.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1969.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1970.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1971.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1972.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1973.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1974.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1975.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1976.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1977.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1978.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1979.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1980.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1981.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1982.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1983.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1984.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1985.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1986.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1987.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1988.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1989.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1990.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1991.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1992.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1993.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1994.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1995.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1996.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
1997.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
1998.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1999.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
*2000.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 *
2001.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2002.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2003.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2004.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2005.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2006.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2007.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2008.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2009.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2010.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2011.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2012.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2013.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2014.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2015.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2016.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2017.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2018.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2019.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2020.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2021.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2022.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2023.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND, 1 
2024.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2025.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2026.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2027.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2028.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2029.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2030.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2031.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2032.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2033.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2034.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2035.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2036.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	1 
2037.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2038.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2039.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2040.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2041.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2042.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2043.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2044.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2045.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2046.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2047.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2048.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2049.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2050.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2051.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2052.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2053.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2054.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2055.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2056.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2057.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2058.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2059.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2060.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2061.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2407
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2364
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2132
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2004
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1931
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1851
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1799
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1420
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1386


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5526
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5416
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3382
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2263
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2063
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1813
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1633
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1423
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2018)

Für Oktober (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 6 und 8 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde







2. Natalie Portman







3. Emma Stone







4. Barbara Palvin





5. Elizabeth Olsen





6. Anne Hathaway & Jessica Chastain



8. Elizabeth Debicki & Gemma Arterton



10. Kirsten Dunst



10. Olivia Cooke, GB 27.12.93 in Oldham/GB



10. Olivia Munn


​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Okt. 2018)

* Ranking Oktober

01. Hailee Steinfeld*
02. Taylor Swift
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Dua Lipa
05. Avril Lavigne
06. Lauren Mayberry 
07. Sydney Sierota
08. Rita Ora 
09. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Becky G
10. Jordyn Jones 
10. Selena Gomez


----------



## brian69 (1 Okt. 2018)

*Oktober 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Eva Green*




 




*4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Emilia Clarke 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 




*7. Olivia Munn 8. Camilla Belle 9. Natalie Dormer *




 

 



*
10.
Heather Graham - Jennifer Morrison - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## Afefan (1 Okt. 2018)

1. Julia Görges
2. Alina Merkau
3. Annett Möller
4. Becky Lynch
5. Eva imhof
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Andrea Petkovic
8. Emma Watson
9. Mareile Höppner
10. Kristina Sterz
10. Funda Vanroy
10. Meghan Markle


----------



## maggi77 (1 Okt. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Demi Rose Mawby
4. Joelina Drews
5. Kattia Vides
6. Angela Karpova
7. Cathy Lugner
8. Abigail Ratchford
9. Chloe Crowhurst
10.Ramona Bernhard


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Okt. 2018)

10/18

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Christa Stipp
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Angelique Kerber
6 Annemarie Carpendale
7 Stephanie Meißner
8 Mara Bergmann
9 Catherine Vogel
10 Yve Fehring 
10 Bella Lesnik
10 Annika Zimmermann


----------



## tino2003 (3 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (3 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018

1. Melissa Benoist
2. Anna Kendrick
3. Taylor Swift
4. Lily Collins
5. Victoria Justice
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Isabela Moner
9. Naomi Scott
10. Becky G


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Arianny Celeste 
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Chloe Bennet 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Angela Finger-Erben 
09.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Marlene Lufen


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Okt. 2018)

Im August war ich privat verhindert, im September vergessen, geht das noch Congo? 


*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Sylvia Hoeks*



 

*05. Angourie Rice*



 

*06. Eliza Bennett*



 

*07. Sonja Gerhardt*





*08. Jelena Dokic*



 

*09. Rachael Taylor*





*10. Lily James*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## lappi (4 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Beatrice Egli
3 Saoirse Ronan
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## Quick Nick (7 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04. Laura Papendick
05. Mila Kunis
06. Alina Merkau
07. Selena Gomez
08. Veronika Klimovits 
09. Elodie Yung
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Serena Salecker
10. Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## kamy (7 Okt. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## benedikt (9 Okt. 2018)

Meine Oktober Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03.Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Lorena Rae
07.Luisa Hartema
08.Gintare Sudziute
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Stella Maxwell
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Bar Refaeli 
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Lottie Moss, GB, 09.01.1998 in London/GB
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Anakin (11 Okt. 2018)

_Oktober 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Arianny Celeste 
#03: Veronika Klimovits 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Lena Gercke 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## Walt (12 Okt. 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Oktober 2018:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katharina Boger





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Jeanette Biedermann





5. Maria Wedig





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Sarah Tkotsch





8. Nadine Menz





9. Chryssanthi Kavazi





10. Gamze Senol


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Okt. 2018)

hier ist mein Oktober-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Petra Schwarzenberg
8.) Gundula Gause
9.) Anouschka Horn
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Okt. 2018)

*Oktober - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Jaimie Alexander


 

3. Katheryn Winnick


 

4. Emma Rose Roberts


 

5. Nina Dobrev


 

6. Gina Lückenkemper


 

7. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

8. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

9. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

10. Natalie Dormer


----------



## ch2004 (19 Okt. 2018)

*Oktober 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## tort3 (21 Okt. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Angelina Heger
6. Janina Uhse
7. Sarah Joelle Jahnel
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Helene Fischer
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## Don Sven (22 Okt. 2018)

1. Mariangela Scelsi





2. Lena Gercke





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Gamze Senol






6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Dorothee Bär





8. Annemarie Eilfeld





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Theresa Underberg


----------



## Cav (24 Okt. 2018)

Hier der Oktober 2018:

1. Maria Menounos


 

2. Kimberley Garner


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Sara Sampaio


 

5. Bojana Krsmanovic


 


6. Viviane Geppert


 


7. Melanie Sykes


 


8. Alicia Vikander


 


9. Gitta Saxx


 


10. Janina Uhse


 


10. Alexis Ren


 

10. Irina Shayk


----------



## NEF (24 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
4. Ariana Grande	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon


----------



## StefanKa (24 Okt. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Anneke Dürkopp






4. Chelsea Small






5. Jessica Alba






6. Iris Mareike Steen






7. Cosma Shiva Hagen






8. Felicitas Woll






9. Sophie Marceau






10. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


----------



## dabi (25 Okt. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Kate Beckinsale
7.Mila Kunis
8.Martina Hingis
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## ManuN (26 Okt. 2018)

Okt 2018

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Susanne Tockan	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## taurus79 (28 Okt. 2018)

Die Rangliste für Oktober:

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Stephanie Puls
3 Jessy Wellmer
4 Kamilla Senjo
5 Isabelle Körner
6 Jeanette Biedermann
7 Anna Planken
8 Stefanie Hertel
9 Kay-Sölve Richter
10 Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## RockingSheep (29 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2018)

Mit der Frisur ist Sylvia Hoeks erst mal raus 


*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Angourie Rice*



 

*05. Eliza Bennett*



 

*06. Sonja Gerhardt*





*07. Jelena Dokic*



 

*08. Rachael Taylor*





*09. Lily James*





*10. Lucy Boynton* *, GB, 17.01.94 in New York/USA*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## hsvmann (31 Okt. 2018)

*10 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## pofgo (31 Okt. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Lottie Moss 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2018)

Oktober 2018


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Katherine McNamara
Kimberley Garner


----------



## Devilfish (31 Okt. 2018)

Oktober

*1. Avril Lavigne* love2 giveheart :jumping:




2. Taylor Swift




3. Selena Gomez




4. Demi Lovato




5. Hayley Williams




6. Miranda Cosgrove




7. Victoria Justice




8. Chloe Grace Moretz




9. Lafee 




10. Camila Cabello


​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2018 21:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5604 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5489 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3426 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2461 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2379 
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2273 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2158 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2092 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2021 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1943 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1878 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1819 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1816 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1641 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1448 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1433 
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1412 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1374 
21.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1282 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1280 
24.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1259 
25.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1163 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1149 
27.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
28.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1092 
29.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1057 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1039 
31.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1035 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1030 
33.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	991 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	969 
35.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	948 
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	947 
37.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	947 
38.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	947 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	926 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	909 
41.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
42.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
43.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	865 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	863 
45.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	860 
46.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	812 
48.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	793 
49.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	784 
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
52.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
53.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	747 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	746 
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	741 
56.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	728 
57.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	716 
58.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
59.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
60.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	711 
61.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	709 
62.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	697 
63.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
64.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	691 
65.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	689 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	689 
67.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	686 
68.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	684 
69.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	681 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
71.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	672 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	663 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	662 
74.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	615 
75.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	612 
77.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	607 
78.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	589 
79.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
80.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	581 
82.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
83.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
84.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
85.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	543 
86.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	538 
87.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
88.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
89.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
90.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	527 
91.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	512 
92.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
93.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	505 
94.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
95.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	502 
96.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
97.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	495 
98.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	489 
99.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
*100.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 *
101.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 482 
103.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
104.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	477 
105.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
106.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
107.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	460 
108.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	459 
109.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
110.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	455 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	453 
112.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	447 
113.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	442 
114.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	442 
115.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	441 
116.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	438 
117.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	434 
118.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
119.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	430 
120.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	425 
122.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	424 
123.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	419 
124.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
125.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	412 
127.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	411 
128.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	410 
129.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
130.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
131.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
132.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
133.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
134.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	397 
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	394 
136.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
137.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
138.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	387 
140.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
141.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	386 
142.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	375 
143.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	374 
144.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	372 
145.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
146.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
147.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	367 
148.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	358 
149.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	356 
150.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
151.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	346 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	345 
153.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	345 
154.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	339 
155.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
156.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	337 
157.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	335 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	335 
159.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
160.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
161.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
162.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
163.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	330 
164.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	328 
165.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
166.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	325 
167.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
168.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
169.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
170.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
171.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	316 
172.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
173.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	315 
174.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	312 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	311 
176.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
177.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
178.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	298 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	298 
180.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
181.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
182.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
183.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	290 
184.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	289 
185.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
186.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
187.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
188.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
189.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	286 
190.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
191.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	285 
192.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
193.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	282 
194.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	282 
195.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
196.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	277 
197.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
198.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
199.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
*200.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 *
201.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	272 
202.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	271 
203.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	271 
204.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	271 
205.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
206.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
207.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
208.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	270 
209.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
210.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
211.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	267 
212.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
213.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	265 
214.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	262 
215.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	260 
216.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
217.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
218.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	254 
219.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
220.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
221.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	249 
222.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
223.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	246 
224.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
225.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	245 
226.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
227.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	245 
228.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	240 
229.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	239 
230.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	239 
231.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	238 
232.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
233.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	230 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
235.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
236.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	224 
237.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	224 
238.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
239.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
240.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
241.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
242.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
243.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
244.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	215 
245.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
246.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
247.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
248.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	214 
249.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
250.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
251.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
252.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
253.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
254.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	212 
256.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
257.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	209 
258.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	209 
259.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	205 
260.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
261.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
262.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
263.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
264.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	199 
265.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	199 
266.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
267.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
268.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	193 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
270.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
271.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
272.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	186 
273.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
274.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
275.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
276.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	184 
277.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	183 
278.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	183 
279.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
280.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
281.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	182 
282.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
283.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
284.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	179 
285.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
286.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
287.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	179 
288.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
289.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
290.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
291.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	177 
292.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
293.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
294.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
295.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	176 
296.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	176 
297.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	175 
298.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	175 
299.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
*300.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 *
301.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
302.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
303.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	173 
304.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
305.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	173 
306.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
307.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	170 
308.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
309.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	169 
310.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
311.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	169 
312.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
313.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
314.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	167 
315.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
316.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
317.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
318.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	165 
319.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	164 
320.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	163 
321.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	162 
322.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	161 
323.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
324.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
325.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
326.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	159 
327.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
328.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	158 
329.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	158 
330.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	158 
331.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
332.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	157 
333.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	156 
334.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
335.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
336.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	153 
337.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	153 
338.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	151 
339.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
340.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	150 
341.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
342.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
343.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	149 
344.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
345.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	148 
346.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
347.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	147 
348.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	146 
349.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
350.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
351.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
352.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
353.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
354.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	142 
355.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	141 
356.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
357.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
358.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
359.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
360.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
361.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
362.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
363.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	136 
364.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
365.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
366.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
367.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
368.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
369.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	130 
370.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	130 
371.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
372.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	130 
373.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	130 
374.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
375.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
376.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	127 
377.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
378.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	127 
379.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
380.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
381.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
382.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	125 
383.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
384.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
385.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
386.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	123 
387.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
388.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
389.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
390.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	119 
391.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
392.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
393.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
394.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
395.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	117 
396.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
397.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
398.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
399.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
*400.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	116 *
401.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	116 
402.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	116 
403.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
404.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
405.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
406.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	115 
407.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
408.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
409.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	113 
410.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
411.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	112 
412.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
413.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
414.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	112 
415.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
416.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	111 
417.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
418.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
419.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
420.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
421.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	108 
422.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	108 
423.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
424.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
425.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
426.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
427.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
428.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
429.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
430.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
431.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
432.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
433.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	102 
434.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
435.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
436.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	100 
437.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
438.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
439.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
440.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	98 
441.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
442.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
443.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
444.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
445.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
446.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
447.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	93 
448.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
449.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
450.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
451.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
452.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	91 
453.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
454.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
455.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
456.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
457.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
458.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
459.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
460.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	90 
461.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	89 
462.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
463.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
464.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
465.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
466.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
467.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
468.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	88 
469.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	87 
470.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	87 
471.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	87 
472.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	87 
473.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
474.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
475.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
476.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	86 
477.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
478.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
479.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
480.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
481.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
482.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	84 
483.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
484.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
485.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
486.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
487.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
488.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
489.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
490.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
491.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	81 
492.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	81 
493.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
494.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
495.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
496.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
497.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
498.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
499.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	79 
*500.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 *
501.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	78 
502.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
503.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
504.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
505.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
506.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
507.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
508.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
509.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
510.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
511.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
512.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
513.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
514.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
515.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
516.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
517.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
518.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
519.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	71 
520.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	71 
521.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
522.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
523.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
524.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	70 
525.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
526.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
527.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
528.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
529.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
530.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
531.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
532.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
533.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
534.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
535.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
536.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
537.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
538.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
539.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	66 
540.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
541.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
542.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	65 
543.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
544.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
545.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
546.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
547.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
548.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
549.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
550.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
551.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
552.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	62 
553.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
554.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
555.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
556.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
557.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
558.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	60 
559.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
560.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
561.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	60 
562.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
563.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
564.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
565.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
566.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	59 
567.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
568.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
569.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
570.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
571.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	59 
572.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
573.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
574.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
575.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
576.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
577.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
578.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
579.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	57 
580.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
581.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
582.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
583.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
584.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	56 
585.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
586.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	55 
587.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
588.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
589.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	55 
590.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
591.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
592.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
593.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
594.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
595.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
596.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	53 
597.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
598.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
599.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
*600.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 *
601.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
602.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
603.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	52 
604.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
605.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
606.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	52 
607.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
608.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
609.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
610.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
611.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
612.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
613.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
614.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
615.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
616.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
617.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
618.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
619.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
620.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
621.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	51 
622.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
623.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	51 
624.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
625.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
626.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
627.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
628.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
629.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
630.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
631.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	49 
632.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	49 
633.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
634.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
635.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
636.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
637.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
638.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
639.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	48 
640.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
641.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
642.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
643.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
644.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
645.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
646.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
647.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
648.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
649.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
650.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	46 
651.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
652.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
653.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
654.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
655.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	45 
656.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
657.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
658.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
659.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
660.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	44 
661.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
662.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
663.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
664.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
665.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	44 
666.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
667.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
668.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
669.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
670.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
671.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
672.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
673.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
674.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
675.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
676.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
677.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
678.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
679.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
680.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
681.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	40 
682.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
683.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
684.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
685.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	40 
686.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
687.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
688.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
689.	Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	39 
690.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
691.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
692.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	39 
693.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
694.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
695.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
696.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
697.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
698.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	38 
699.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
*700.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 *
701.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
702.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	38 
703.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
704.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
705.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
706.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
707.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
708.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
709.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
710.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
711.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
712.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
713.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
714.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
715.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	37 
716.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
717.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
718.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
719.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
720.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
721.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
722.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
723.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
724.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
725.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
726.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
727.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
728.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
729.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
730.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
731.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
732.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
733.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
734.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	35 
735.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
736.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
737.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
738.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
739.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
740.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
741.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
742.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
743.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
744.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
745.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
746.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
747.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
748.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
749.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
750.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
751.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	32 
752.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
753.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
754.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
755.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
756.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
757.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
758.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
759.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
760.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
761.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
762.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
763.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
764.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
765.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
766.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
767.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
768.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	30 
769.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
770.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
771.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
772.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
773.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
774.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
775.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
776.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
777.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
778.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
779.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
780.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	29 
781.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
782.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
783.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
784.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
785.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
786.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
787.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
788.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
789.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
790.	Palina Rojinski	D, 21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
791.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
792.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
793.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
794.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
795.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
796.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	28 
797.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
798.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
799.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
*800.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 *
801.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	28 
802.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
803.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
804.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
805.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
806.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
807.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
808.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
809.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
810.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
811.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
812.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
813.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
814.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
815.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
816.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
817.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
818.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
819.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
820.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
821.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
822.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
823.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
824.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
825.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	26 
826.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
827.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	26 
828.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
829.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
830.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
831.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
832.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
833.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
834.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
835.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
836.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
837.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
838.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
839.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
840.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
841.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
842.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
843.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
844.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
845.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	24 
846.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
847.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
848.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
849.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
850.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
851.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
852.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
853.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
854.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
855.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
856.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	23 
857.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
858.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	23 
859.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
860.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
861.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
862.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
863.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
864.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
865.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
866.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
867.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
868.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	23 
869.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
870.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
871.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	23 
872.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
873.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	22 
874.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
875.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
876.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
877.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
878.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
879.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
880.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
881.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
882.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
883.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
884.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
885.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
886.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
887.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
888.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
889.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
890.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
891.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
892.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
893.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
894.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
895.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
896.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
897.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
898.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
899.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
*900.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 *
901.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
902.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
903.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
904.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
905.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
906.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
907.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
908.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
909.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
910.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
911.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
912.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
913.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
914.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
915.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
916.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
917.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
918.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
919.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
920.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
921.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
922.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
923.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
924.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
925.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
926.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
927.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
928.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
929.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
930.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
931.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
932.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
933.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
934.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
935.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
936.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
937.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
938.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
939.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
940.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
941.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
942.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
943.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	19 
944.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
945.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
946.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
947.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
948.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
949.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
950.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
951.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
952.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
953.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
954.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
955.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
956.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
957.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
958.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
959.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
960.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	18 
961.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
962.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
963.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
964.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
965.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
966.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
967.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
968.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
969.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
970.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
971.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
972.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
973.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
974.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
975.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
976.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
977.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
978.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
979.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	17 
980.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
981.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
982.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
983.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	17 
984.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	17 
985.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
986.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
987.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
988.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
989.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
990.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
991.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
992.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
993.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
994.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
995.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
996.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
997.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
998.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
999.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
*1000.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 *
1001.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1002.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1003.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1004.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1005.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1006.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1007.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1008.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1009.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1010.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1011.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1012.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1013.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1014.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	16 
1015.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1016.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1017.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1018.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1019.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1020.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1021.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1022.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1023.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1024.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1025.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1026.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1027.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1028.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1029.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1030.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1031.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1032.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1033.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1034.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1035.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1036.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1037.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1038.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1039.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1040.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1041.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1042.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1043.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1044.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1045.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1046.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1047.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1048.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1049.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1050.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	15 
1051.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1052.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1053.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1054.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1055.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	15 
1056.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1057.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1058.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1059.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1060.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1061.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1062.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1063.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1064.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1065.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1066.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1067.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1068.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1069.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1070.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1071.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1072.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1073.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1074.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1075.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1076.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1077.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1078.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1079.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1080.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1081.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1082.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1083.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1084.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1085.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1086.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1087.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1088.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1089.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1090.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1091.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1092.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1093.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1094.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1095.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1096.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1097.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1098.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1099.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
*1100.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 *
1101.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1102.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1103.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1104.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1105.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1106.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1107.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1108.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1109.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1110.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	13 
1111.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1112.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1113.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1114.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1115.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1116.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1117.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1118.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1119.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1120.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1121.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1122.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1123.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1124.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1125.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1126.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1127.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1128.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	12 
1129.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1130.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1131.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1132.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1133.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1134.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1135.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1136.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1137.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1138.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1139.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1140.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1141.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1142.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1143.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1144.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1145.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1146.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1147.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1148.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1149.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1150.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1151.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1152.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1153.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1154.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1155.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1156.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1157.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1158.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1159.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1160.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1161.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1162.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1163.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1164.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1165.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1166.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1167.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1168.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1169.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1170.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1171.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1172.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1173.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1174.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1175.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1176.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1177.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1178.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1179.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1180.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1181.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1182.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1183.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1184.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1185.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1186.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1187.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1188.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1189.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1190.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1191.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1192.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1193.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1194.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1195.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1196.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1197.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1198.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1199.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
*1200.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 *
1201.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1202.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1203.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1204.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1205.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1206.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1207.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1208.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1209.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1210.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1211.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1212.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1213.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1214.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1215.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1216.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1217.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1218.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	10 
1219.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1220.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1221.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1222.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1223.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1224.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1225.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1226.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1227.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1228.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1229.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1230.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1231.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1232.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1233.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1234.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1235.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1236.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1237.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1238.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1239.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1240.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1241.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1242.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1243.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1244.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1245.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1246.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1247.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1248.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1249.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1250.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1251.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1252.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1253.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1254.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1255.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1256.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1257.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1258.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1259.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1260.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1261.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1262.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1263.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1264.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1265.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1266.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1267.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1268.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1269.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1270.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1271.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1272.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1273.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1274.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1275.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1276.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1277.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1278.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1279.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1280.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1281.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1282.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1283.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1284.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1285.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1286.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1287.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1288.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1289.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1290.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1291.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1292.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1293.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1294.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1295.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1296.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1297.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1298.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1299.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
*1300.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 *
1301.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1302.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1303.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1304.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1305.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1306.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1307.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1308.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1309.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1310.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1311.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1312.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1313.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1314.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1315.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1316.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1317.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1318.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1319.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1320.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1321.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1322.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1323.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1324.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1325.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1326.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1327.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1328.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1329.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1330.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1331.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1332.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1333.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1334.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1335.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1336.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1337.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1338.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1339.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1340.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1341.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1342.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1343.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1344.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1345.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1346.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1347.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1348.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1349.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1350.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1351.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1352.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1353.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1354.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1355.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1356.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1357.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1358.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1359.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1360.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1361.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1362.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1363.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1364.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1365.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1366.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1367.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1368.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1369.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1370.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1371.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1372.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1373.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1374.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1375.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1376.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1377.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1378.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1379.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1380.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1381.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1382.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1383.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1384.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1385.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1386.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1387.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1388.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1389.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1390.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1391.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1392.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1393.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1394.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1395.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1396.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1397.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1398.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1399.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
*1400.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 *
1401.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1402.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1403.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1404.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1405.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1406.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1407.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1408.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1409.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1410.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1411.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1412.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1413.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1414.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1415.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1416.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1417.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1418.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1419.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1420.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1421.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1422.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	7 
1423.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1424.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1425.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1426.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1427.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1428.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1429.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1430.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1431.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1432.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1433.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1434.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1435.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1436.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1437.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1438.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1439.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1440.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1441.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1442.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	7 
1443.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1444.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1445.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1446.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1447.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1448.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1449.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1450.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1451.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1452.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1453.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1454.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1455.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1456.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1457.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1458.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1459.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1460.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1461.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1462.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1463.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1464.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1465.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1466.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1467.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1468.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1469.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1470.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1471.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1472.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1473.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1474.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1475.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1476.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1477.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1478.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1479.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1480.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1481.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1482.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1483.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1484.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1485.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1486.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1487.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1488.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1489.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1490.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1491.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1492.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1493.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1494.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1495.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1496.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1497.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1498.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1499.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
*1500.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	6 *
1501.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1502.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1503.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1504.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1505.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1506.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1507.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1508.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1509.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1510.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1511.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1512.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1513.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1514.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1515.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1516.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1517.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1518.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1519.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1520.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1521.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1522.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1523.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1524.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1525.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1526.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1527.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1528.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1529.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1530.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1531.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1532.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1533.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1534.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1535.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1536.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1537.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1538.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1539.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1540.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1541.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1542.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1543.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1544.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1545.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1546.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1547.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1548.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1549.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	6 
1550.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1551.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1552.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1553.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1554.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1555.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1556.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1557.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1558.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1559.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1560.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1561.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1562.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1563.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1564.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1565.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1566.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1567.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1568.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1569.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1570.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1571.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1572.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1573.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1574.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1575.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1576.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1577.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1578.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1579.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1580.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1581.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1582.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1583.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1584.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1585.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1586.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1587.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1588.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1589.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1590.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1591.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1592.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1593.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1594.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1595.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1596.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1597.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1598.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1599.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
*1600.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 *
1601.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1602.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1603.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1604.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1605.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1606.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1607.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1608.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1609.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1610.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1611.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1612.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1613.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1614.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	5 
1615.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1616.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1617.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1618.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1619.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1620.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1621.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1622.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1623.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1624.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1625.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1626.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1627.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1628.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1629.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1630.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1631.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1632.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1633.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1634.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1635.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1636.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1637.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1638.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1639.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1640.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1641.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1642.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1643.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1644.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1645.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1646.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1647.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1648.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1649.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1650.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1651.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1652.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1653.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1654.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1655.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1656.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1657.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1658.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1659.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1660.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1661.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1662.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1663.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1664.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1665.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1666.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1667.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1668.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1669.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1670.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1671.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1672.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1673.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1674.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1675.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1676.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1677.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1678.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1679.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1680.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1681.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1682.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1683.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1684.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1685.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1686.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1687.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1688.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1689.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1690.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1691.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1692.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1693.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1694.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1695.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1696.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1697.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1698.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1699.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
*1700.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 *
1701.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1702.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1703.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1704.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1705.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1706.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1707.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1708.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1709.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1710.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1711.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1712.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1713.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1714.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1715.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1716.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1717.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1718.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1719.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1720.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1721.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1722.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1723.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1724.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1725.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1726.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1727.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1728.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1729.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1730.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1731.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1732.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1733.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1734.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1735.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1736.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1737.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1738.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1739.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1740.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1741.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1742.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1743.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1744.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1745.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1746.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1747.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1748.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1749.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1750.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1751.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1752.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1753.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1754.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1755.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1756.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1757.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1758.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1759.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1760.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1761.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1762.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1763.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1764.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1765.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1766.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1767.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1768.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1769.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1770.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1771.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1772.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1773.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1774.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1775.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1776.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1777.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1778.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1779.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1780.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1781.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1782.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1783.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1784.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1785.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1786.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1787.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1788.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1789.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1790.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1791.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1792.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1793.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1794.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	3 
1795.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1796.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1797.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1798.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1799.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
*1800.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 *
1801.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1802.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1803.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1804.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1805.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1806.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1807.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1808.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1809.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1810.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1811.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1812.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1813.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1814.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1815.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1816.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1817.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1818.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1819.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1820.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1821.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1822.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1823.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1824.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1825.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1826.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1827.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1828.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1829.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1830.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1831.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1832.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1833.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1834.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1835.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1836.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1837.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1838.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1839.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1840.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1841.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1842.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1843.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1844.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1845.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1846.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1847.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1848.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1849.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1850.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1851.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1852.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1853.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1854.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1855.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1856.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1857.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1858.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1859.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1860.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1861.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1862.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1863.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1864.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1865.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1866.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1867.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1868.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1869.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1870.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1871.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1872.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1873.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	2 
1874.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1875.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1876.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1877.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1878.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1879.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1880.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1881.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1882.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1883.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1884.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1885.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1886.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1887.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1888.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1889.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1890.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1891.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1892.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1893.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1894.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1895.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1896.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1897.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1898.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1899.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
*1900.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 *
1901.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1902.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1903.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1904.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1905.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1906.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1907.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1908.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1909.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1910.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1911.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1912.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1913.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1914.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1915.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1916.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1917.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1918.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1919.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1920.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1921.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1922.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1923.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1924.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1925.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1926.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1927.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1928.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1929.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1930.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1931.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1932.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1933.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1934.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1935.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1936.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1937.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1938.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1939.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1940.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1941.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1942.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1943.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1944.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1945.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1946.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1947.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1948.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1949.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1950.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1951.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1952.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1953.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1954.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1955.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1956.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1957.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1958.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1959.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1960.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1961.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1962.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1963.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1964.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1965.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1966.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1967.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1968.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1969.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1970.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1971.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1972.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1973.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1974.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1975.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1976.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1977.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1978.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1979.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1980.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1981.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1982.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1983.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1984.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1985.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1986.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1987.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1988.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1989.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1990.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1991.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1992.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
1993.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
1994.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
1995.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
1996.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1997.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
1998.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
1999.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
*2000.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 *
2001.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2002.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2003.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2004.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2005.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2006.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2007.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2008.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2009.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2010.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2011.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2012.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2013.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2014.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2015.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2016.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2017.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2018.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2019.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2020.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	1 
2021.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2022.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2023.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2024.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2025.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2026.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2027.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2028.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2029.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2030.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2031.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2032.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2033.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2034.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2035.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2036.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2037.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2038.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2039.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2040.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2041.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	1 
2042.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2043.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2044.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2045.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2046.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2047.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2048.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2049.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2050.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2051.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2052.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2053.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2054.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2055.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2056.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2057.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2058.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2059.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2060.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2061.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2062.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2063.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2064.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2065.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2066.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2461
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2379
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2158
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2021
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1943
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1878
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1819
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1448
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1412


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5604
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5489
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3426
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2273
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2092
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1816
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1641
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1433
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2018)

Für November

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Emma Stone


 
3. Olga Kurylenko


 
4. Natalie Portman


 
5. Emilia Clarke


 
6. Natalie Dormer


 
7. Jodie Foster


 
8. Emily Blunt


 
9. Anna Kendrick


 
10. Charlize Theron


 
10. Hailee Steinfeld


 
10. Taylor Swift


 ​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Taylor Swift
9. Isabela Moner
10. Becky G


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Jule Gölsdorf
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Christa Stipp
6 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
7 Bella Lesnik
8 Verena Püschel
9 Catherine Vogel
10 Christina Rann
10 Anne Willmes
10 Kay Sölve Richter


----------



## brian69 (2 Nov. 2018)

*November 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Natalie Dormer*




 



*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Emma Stone 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 




*7. Sophie Turner 8. Emilia Clarke 9. Margot Robbie*




 

 




*10.
Emily Blunt - Isla Fisher - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## maggi77 (2 Nov. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Cathy Lugner
6. Kara del Toro
7. Abigail Ratchford
8. Chloe Sims
9. Joana Krupa
10.Nikki Cox


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Nov. 2018)

November 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Arianny Celeste 
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Marlene Lufen 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Angela Finger-Erben 
09.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Jennifer Lopez


----------



## tino2003 (3 Nov. 2018)

November 2018


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## HighHopes (3 Nov. 2018)

1.	Leïla Bekhti 
2.	Lily James 
3.	Anna ( Fenninger) Veith 
4.	Diane Kruger 
5.	Katheryn Winnick
6.	Naomi Watts 
7.	Alexandra Daddario
8.	Jessie Diggins
9.	Olivia Munn
10.	Lucy Boynton


----------



## kamy (3 Nov. 2018)

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Asli Bayram
9. Arzu Bazman
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu *


----------



## Afefan (3 Nov. 2018)

November 18

1. Julia Görges
2. Alina Merkau
3. Becky Lynch
4. Emma Watson
5. Eva Imhof
6. Annemarie Carpendale
7. Mareile Höppner
8. Annika Zimmermann
9. Sasha Banks
10. Meghan Markle
10. Madeleine Wehle
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

01. Hailee Steinfeld
02. Taylor Swift
03. Sabrina Carpenter
04. Dua Lipa
05. Avril Lavigne
06. Victoria Justice 
07. Laura Marano 
08. Rita Ora 
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Becky G
10. Jordyn Jones 
10. Camila Cabello


----------



## Quick Nick (6 Nov. 2018)

November 2018 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04. Laura Papendick
05. Alina Merkau
06. Serena Salecker
07. Selena Gomez
08. Veronika Klimovits 
09. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Elodie Yung
10. Mila Kunis
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Walt (7 Nov. 2018)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im November 2018:

1. Maria Wedig





2. Lena Gercke





3. Katharina Boger





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Jessica Ginkel





6. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Yana Gercke





10. Suzan Anbeh






__________________


----------



## hsvmann (12 Nov. 2018)

*11 / 18*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## benedikt (13 Nov. 2018)

November- Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Cara Delevingne
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Iris Kavka


----------



## StefanKa (15 Nov. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke







2. Katrin Albsteiger






3. Anneke Dürkopp







4. Jana Schimke, D, Geb. am 06.09.1979 in Cottbus/D







5. Leonore Bartsch







6. Iris Mareike Steen







7. Chelsea Small







8. Felicitas Woll







9. Sophie Marceau







10. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


----------



## dabila (16 Nov. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Adriana Lima
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Scarlett Johansson
6.Mila Kunis
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Jessica Biel
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Priyanka Chopra


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Nov. 2018)

hier mein November-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Steffi Brungs
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Petra Schwarzenberg
8.) Miriam Lange
9.) Anouschka Horn
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## lappi (17 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Beatrice Egli
3 Saoirse Ronan
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## Anakin (20 Nov. 2018)

_November 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Arianny Celeste 
#03: Lena Gercke 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## ch2004 (21 Nov. 2018)

*November 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## taurus79 (23 Nov. 2018)

November-Ranking:

1 Mareile Höppner
2 Anna Planken
3 Stephanie Puls
4 Jessy Wellmer
5 Annika Zimmermann
6 Kamilla Senjo
7 Jeanette Biedermann
8 Laura Wontorra
9 Isabelle Körner
10 Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Cav (25 Nov. 2018)

Viel frischer Wind in meinem Ranking für den November 2018

1. Kimberley Garner


 

2. Monica Cruz




3. Maria Menounos


 

4. Penelope Cruz


 

5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Mirjana Zuber


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Morgan Reid




9. Alica Schmidt




10. Emily Ratajkowski




10. Kelly Bensimon


 

10. Melanie Sykes


----------



## tort3 (25 Nov. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Angelina Heger
5. Sarah Lombardi
6. Sopiko Guramishvili
7. Janina Uhse
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Sarah Joelle Jahnel
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## RockingSheep (26 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Ralf1972 (26 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

1.	Carolin Kebekus
2.	Aline Abboud
3.	Jennifer Knäble
4.	Sophia Thiel
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Anna Kournikova
7.	Frauke Ludowig
8.	Sylvie Meis
9.	Kamilla Senjo
10.	Julia Koschitz


----------



## Don Sven (28 Nov. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke







2. Mariangela Scelsi








3. Vaile Fuchs







4. Chryssanthi Kavazi







5. Gamze Senol







6. Iris Mareike Steen







7. Dorothee Bär







8. Annemarie Eilfeld







9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger







10. Friederike Sipp


----------



## NEF (28 Nov. 2018)

November 2018

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## ManuN (29 Nov. 2018)

Nov 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Susanne Tockan	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Rebecca Mir	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2018)

November 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Nina Dobrev
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Katherine McNamara
Kimberley Garner


----------



## pofgo (30 Nov. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Lottie Moss 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Devilfish (30 Nov. 2018)

November

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart




2. Selena Gomez




3. Taylor Swift




4. Demi Lovato




5. Hayley Williams




6. Victoria Justice




7. Miley Cyrus




8. Ariana Grande




9. Chrissy Costanza




10. Chloe Grace Moretz


​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2018)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.10.2018 22:50*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5681 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5562 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3468 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2509 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2384 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2283 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2184 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2121 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2032 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1959 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1891 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1839 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1823 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1650 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1471 
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1443 
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1440 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1390 
21.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1301 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1284 
24.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1259 
25.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1198 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1156 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1109 
28.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
29.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1064 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1043 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1042 
32.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1041 
33.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1016 
34.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
35.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	966 
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	953 
37.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	949 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	948 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	935 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	912 
41.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	889 
42.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
43.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	870 
44.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
45.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	869 
46.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	818 
48.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	814 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	793 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
51.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	757 
52.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
53.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	752 
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	743 
56.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	728 
57.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	724 
58.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	720 
59.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	716 
60.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
61.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
62.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	702 
63.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	700 
64.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	694 
65.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	692 
66.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
67.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	689 
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	689 
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	688 
70.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
71.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	677 
72.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	671 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	668 
74.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	616 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	615 
76.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
77.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	609 
78.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	602 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	590 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
81.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
82.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
83.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	557 
84.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
85.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
86.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	547 
87.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	534 
88.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
89.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	531 
90.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
91.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
92.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	514 
93.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
94.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
95.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	502 
96.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
97.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	496 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	495 
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 488 
*100.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 *
101.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	485 
102.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
103.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
104.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	479 
105.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
106.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
107.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	469 
108.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	459 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	457 
110.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
111.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	455 
112.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	451 
113.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	449 
114.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	447 
115.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	447 
116.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	444 
117.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	442 
118.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	440 
119.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
120.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	430 
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
122.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
123.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	419 
124.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	414 
126.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
127.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	412 
128.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	410 
129.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
130.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
131.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
132.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
133.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	401 
134.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	394 
136.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
137.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	393 
138.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	390 
140.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
141.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
142.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	384 
143.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	382 
144.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	375 
145.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	372 
146.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
147.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
148.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	364 
149.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	363 
150.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	348 
152.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	347 
153.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	346 
154.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	346 
155.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	343 
156.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
157.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	337 
158.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	336 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	335 
160.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	335 
161.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
162.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	332 
163.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
164.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
165.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	330 
166.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
167.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
168.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
169.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
170.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	324 
171.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	323 
172.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
173.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
174.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	314 
176.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
177.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	305 
178.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	300 
179.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
180.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
181.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	297 
182.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	296 
183.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	296 
184.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
185.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
186.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	291 
187.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	289 
188.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
189.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
190.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
191.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
192.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	287 
193.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
194.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
195.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	280 
196.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	280 
197.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
198.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	277 
199.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
*200.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	276 *
201.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	275 
202.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
203.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
204.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
205.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	271 
206.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	271 
207.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	271 
208.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
209.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
210.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
211.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	270 
212.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
213.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
214.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
215.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	265 
216.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	257 
217.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
218.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	254 
219.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
220.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	250 
221.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	248 
223.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
224.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
225.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	245 
226.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
227.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	245 
228.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	244 
229.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	243 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	241 
231.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	239 
232.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	232 
233.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	231 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
235.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
236.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
237.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	224 
238.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
239.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
240.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	220 
241.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
242.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
243.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
244.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
245.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	216 
246.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	215 
247.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
248.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
249.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
250.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
251.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
252.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
253.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
254.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
255.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
256.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	212 
257.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	211 
258.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
259.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	205 
260.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
261.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
262.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	202 
263.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
264.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	201 
265.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
266.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
267.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
268.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	193 
269.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
270.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	192 
271.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
272.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	190 
273.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	190 
274.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
275.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	186 
276.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
277.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
278.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
279.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	184 
280.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	184 
281.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
282.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
283.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
284.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	181 
285.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	181 
286.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	180 
287.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
288.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	179 
289.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
290.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
291.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
292.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	178 
293.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
294.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
295.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	177 
296.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	177 
297.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	177 
298.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
299.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
*300.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	176 *
301.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
302.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	176 
303.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	175 
304.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
305.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
306.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
307.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
308.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	174 
309.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
310.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	171 
311.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
312.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
313.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
314.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
315.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	169 
316.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
317.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
318.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	166 
319.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
320.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
321.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
322.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	164 
323.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	164 
324.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
325.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
326.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	162 
327.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
328.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	161 
329.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
330.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
331.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	159 
332.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
333.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	158 
334.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	157 
335.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
336.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
337.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
338.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	153 
339.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	153 
340.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	153 
341.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	152 
342.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	151 
343.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
344.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	150 
345.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
346.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
347.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
348.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	148 
349.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
350.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
351.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
352.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
353.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
354.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
355.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	141 
356.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
357.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
358.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
359.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
360.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
361.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
362.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
363.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	137 
364.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	136 
365.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
366.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
367.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
368.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	132 
369.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
370.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
371.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	131 
372.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	131 
373.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
374.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	130 
375.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
376.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	129 
377.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	129 
378.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
379.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	127 
380.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
381.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	127 
382.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
383.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
384.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
385.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	126 
386.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	125 
387.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	124 
388.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
389.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
390.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	120 
391.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
392.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	120 
393.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
394.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	118 
395.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	118 
396.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
397.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
398.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
399.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
*400.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	117 *
401.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	117 
402.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
403.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
404.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
405.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	116 
406.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
407.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
408.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
409.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	114 
410.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
411.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
412.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	113 
413.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
414.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	112 
415.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
416.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
417.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
418.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
419.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
420.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
421.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	109 
422.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
423.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	108 
424.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	108 
425.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
426.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
427.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
428.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
429.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
430.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
431.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
432.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
433.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
434.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
435.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
436.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
437.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
438.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	100 
439.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
440.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
441.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
442.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
443.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	97 
444.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	97 
445.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
446.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
447.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
448.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
449.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
450.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
451.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
452.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
453.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
454.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
455.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
456.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
457.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
458.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	90 
459.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
460.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
461.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
462.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
463.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	90 
464.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	89 
465.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
466.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
467.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
468.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
469.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
470.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
471.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	88 
472.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	88 
473.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	87 
474.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	87 
475.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
476.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
477.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
478.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
479.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	86 
480.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
481.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
482.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
483.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
484.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	84 
485.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
486.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
487.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
488.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
489.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
490.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
491.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
492.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
493.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
494.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
495.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
496.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
497.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
498.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	79 
499.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
*500.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	79 *
501.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
502.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	78 
503.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
504.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
505.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
506.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
507.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
508.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
509.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
510.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
511.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
512.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
513.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
514.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
515.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
516.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
517.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
518.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	74 
519.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	73 
520.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
521.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
522.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
523.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	71 
524.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
525.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
526.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
527.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	70 
528.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
529.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
530.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
531.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
532.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
533.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
534.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
535.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
536.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
537.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
538.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
539.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
540.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	67 
541.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	67 
542.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	66 
543.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
544.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
545.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
546.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
547.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
548.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
549.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
550.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
551.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
552.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
553.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
554.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
555.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
556.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
557.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	62 
558.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
559.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
560.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
561.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
562.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
563.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
564.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
565.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
566.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
567.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
568.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
569.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
570.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
571.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	59 
572.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
573.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	59 
574.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
575.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
576.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
577.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
578.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
579.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
580.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	58 
581.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	58 
582.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	57 
583.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
584.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
585.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
586.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	56 
587.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	56 
588.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
589.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
590.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	56 
591.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
592.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
593.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
594.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	55 
595.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
596.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	54 
597.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	54 
598.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
599.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
*600.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 *
601.	Birgit Schrowange,	D, 07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
602.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
603.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
604.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
605.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
606.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
607.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	53 
608.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
609.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
610.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
611.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
612.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
613.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
614.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
615.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	52 
616.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
617.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
618.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
619.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
620.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	52 
621.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
622.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
623.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
624.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
625.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
626.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
627.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
628.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	50 
629.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
630.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
631.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
632.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
633.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
634.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
635.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
636.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
637.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
638.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
639.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
640.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
641.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
642.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
643.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
644.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	47 
645.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
646.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
647.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
648.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
649.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
650.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	47 
651.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
652.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
653.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
654.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
655.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
656.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
657.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
658.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
659.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
660.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
661.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
662.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
663.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
664.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
665.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
666.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
667.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
668.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
669.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
670.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
671.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
672.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
673.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
674.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
675.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
676.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
677.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
678.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	42 
679.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
680.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	41 
681.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	41 
682.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
683.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
684.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
685.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
686.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	40 
687.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
688.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	40 
689.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
690.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
691.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
692.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
693.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	39 
694.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
695.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
696.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
697.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
698.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
699.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
*700.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	38 *
701.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
702.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
703.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
704.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	38 
705.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
706.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
707.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
708.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
709.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
710.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	37 
711.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
712.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	37 
713.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
714.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
715.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
716.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
717.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
718.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
719.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
720.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
721.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
722.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
723.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
724.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
725.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
726.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
727.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
728.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
729.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
730.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
731.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
732.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
733.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
734.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35	 
735.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	35 
736.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
737.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
738.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
739.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
740.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
741.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
742.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
743.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
744.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
745.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	33 
746.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
747.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
748.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
749.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
750.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
751.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
752.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
753.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
754.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
755.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
756.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
757.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
758.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
759.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
760.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
761.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
762.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
763.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
764.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	31 
765.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
766.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
767.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
768.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
769.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
770.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
771.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
772.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
773.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
774.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
775.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
776.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
777.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
778.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
779.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
780.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
781.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
782.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
783.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	29 
784.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	29 
785.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
786.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
787.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
788.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
789.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
790.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
791.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
792.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
793.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
794.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
795.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
796.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
797.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
798.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
799.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
*800.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	28 *
801.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
802.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
803.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
804.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
805.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	28 
806.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
807.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
808.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
809.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
810.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
811.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
812.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
813.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
814.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
815.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
816.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
817.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
818.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
819.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
820.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
821.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
822.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
823.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
824.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
825.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	26 
826.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
827.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
828.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
829.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
830.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
831.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
832.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
833.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
834.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
835.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
836.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	25 
837.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
838.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
839.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
840.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
841.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
842.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
843.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
844.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
845.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
846.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
847.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	25 
848.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
849.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	24 
850.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
851.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
852.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
853.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
854.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
855.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
856.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
857.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
858.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
859.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
860.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
861.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	23 
862.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
863.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
864.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
865.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
866.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
867.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
868.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
869.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
870.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
871.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
872.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
873.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
874.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
875.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
876.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
877.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
878.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
879.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
880.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
881.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
882.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
883.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
884.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
885.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
886.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
887.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
888.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
889.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
890.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
891.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
892.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
893.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
894.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
895.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
896.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
897.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
898.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
899.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
*900.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 *
901.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
902.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
903.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	21 
904.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
905.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
906.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
907.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
908.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
909.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
910.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
911.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
912.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
913.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
914.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
915.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
916.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
917.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
918.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
919.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
920.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
921.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
922.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
923.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
924.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
925.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
926.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
927.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
928.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
929.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
930.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
931.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	19 
932.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
933.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
934.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
935.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
936.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
937.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
938.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
939.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
940.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	19 
941.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
942.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
943.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
944.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
945.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
946.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
947.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
948.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
949.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
950.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
951.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
952.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
953.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	19 
954.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
955.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
956.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
957.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
958.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
959.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
960.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
961.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
962.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	18 
963.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
964.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
965.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
966.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
967.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
968.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
969.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
970.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
971.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
972.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
973.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
974.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
975.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
976.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
977.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
978.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
979.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
980.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
981.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
982.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
983.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
984.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
985.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
986.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
987.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
988.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
989.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
990.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
991.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
992.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
993.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
994.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
995.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
996.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
997.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
998.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
999.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
*1000.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 *
1001.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1002.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1003.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1004.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1005.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1006.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1007.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1008.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1009.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1010.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1011.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1012.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1013.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1014.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1015.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1016.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	16 
1017.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1018.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1019.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1020.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1021.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1022.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1023.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1024.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1025.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1026.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1027.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1028.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1029.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1030.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1031.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1032.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1033.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1034.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1035.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1036.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1037.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1038.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1039.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1040.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1041.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1042.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1043.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1044.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1045.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1046.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1047.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1048.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1049.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1050.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1051.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1052.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1053.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1054.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1055.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1056.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	15 
1057.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1058.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1059.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1060.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1061.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1062.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1063.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1064.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1065.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1066.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1067.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1068.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1069.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1070.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1071.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1072.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1073.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1074.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	14 
1075.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1076.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1077.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1078.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1079.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1080.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1081.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1082.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1083.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1084.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1085.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1086.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1087.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1088.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1089.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1090.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1091.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1092.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1093.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1094.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13 
1095.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1096.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1097.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1098.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1099.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
*1100.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 *
1101.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1102.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1103.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1104.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1105.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1106.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1107.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1108.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1109.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1110.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1111.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1112.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1113.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1114.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1115.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1116.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1117.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1118.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1119.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1120.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1121.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1122.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1123.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1124.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1125.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1126.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1127.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1128.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1129.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1130.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	12 
1131.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1132.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1133.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1134.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1135.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1136.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	12 
1137.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1138.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	12 
1139.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1140.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1141.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1142.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1143.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1144.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1145.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1146.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1147.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1148.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1149.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1150.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1151.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1152.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1153.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1154.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1155.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1156.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1157.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1158.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1159.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1160.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1161.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1162.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1163.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1164.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1165.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1166.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1167.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1168.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1169.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1170.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1171.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1172.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1173.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1174.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1175.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1176.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1177.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	11 
1178.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1179.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1180.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1181.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1182.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1183.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1184.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1185.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1186.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1187.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1188.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1189.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1190.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1191.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1192.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1193.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1194.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1195.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1196.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1197.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1198.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1199.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
*1200.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 *
1201.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1202.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1203.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1204.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1205.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1206.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1207.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1208.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1209.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1210.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1211.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1212.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1213.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1214.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1215.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1216.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1217.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1218.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1219.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1220.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1221.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	10 
1222.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1223.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1224.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1225.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1226.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1227.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1228.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1229.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1230.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1231.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1232.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1233.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1234.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1235.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1236.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1237.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1238.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1239.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1240.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1241.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1242.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1243.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1244.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1245.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1246.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1247.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1248.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1249.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1250.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1251.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1252.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1253.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1254.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1255.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1256.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1257.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1258.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1259.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1260.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1261.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1262.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1263.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1264.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1265.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1266.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1267.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1268.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	9 
1269.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1270.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1271.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1272.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1273.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1274.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1275.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1276.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1277.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1278.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1279.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1280.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1281.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1282.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1283.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1284.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1285.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1286.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1287.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1288.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1289.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1290.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1291.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1292.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1293.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1294.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1295.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1296.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1297.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1298.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1299.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
*1300.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 *
1301.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1302.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1303.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1304.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1305.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1306.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1307.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1308.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1309.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1310.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1311.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1312.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1313.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1314.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1315.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1316.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1317.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1318.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1319.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1320.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1321.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1322.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1323.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1324.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1325.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1326.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1327.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1328.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1329.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1330.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1331.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1332.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1333.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1334.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1335.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1336.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1337.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1338.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1339.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1340.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1341.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1342.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1343.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1344.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1345.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1346.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1347.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1348.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1349.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1350.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1351.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1352.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1353.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1354.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1355.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1356.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1357.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1358.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1359.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1360.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1361.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1362.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1363.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1364.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1365.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1366.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1367.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1368.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1369.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1370.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1371.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1372.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1373.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1374.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1375.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1376.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1377.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1378.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1379.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1380.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1381.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1382.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1383.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1384.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1385.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1386.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1387.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1388.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1389.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1390.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1391.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1392.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1393.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	8 
1394.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1395.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1396.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1397.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1398.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1399.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
*1400.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 *
1401.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1402.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1403.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1404.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1405.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1406.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1407.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1408.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1409.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1410.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1411.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1412.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1413.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1414.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1415.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1416.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1417.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1418.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1419.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1420.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1421.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1422.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1423.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1424.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1425.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1426.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1427.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1428.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1429.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1430.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1431.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1432.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1433.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1434.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1435.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1436.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1437.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1438.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1439.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1440.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1441.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1442.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1443.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1444.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1445.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1446.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1447.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1448.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1449.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1450.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	7 
1451.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1452.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1453.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1454.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1455.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1456.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1457.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1458.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1459.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1460.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1461.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1462.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1463.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1464.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1465.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1466.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1467.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1468.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1469.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1470.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1471.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7 
1472.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1473.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1474.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1475.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1476.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1477.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1478.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1479.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1480.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1481.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1482.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1483.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1484.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1485.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1486.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1487.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1488.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1489.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1490.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1491.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1492.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1493.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1494.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1495.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1496.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1497.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1498.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1499.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
*1500.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 *
1501.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1502.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1503.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1504.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1505.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1506.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1507.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1508.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1509.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1510.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1511.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1512.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1513.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1514.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1515.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1516.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1517.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1518.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1519.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1520.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1521.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1522.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1523.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1524.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1525.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1526.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1527.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1528.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1529.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1530.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1531.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1532.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1533.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1534.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1535.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1536.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1537.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1538.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1539.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1540.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1541.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1542.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1543.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1544.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1545.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1546.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1547.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1548.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1549.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1550.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1551.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1552.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1553.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1554.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1555.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1556.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1557.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1558.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1559.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1560.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1561.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	6 
1562.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1563.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1564.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1565.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1566.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1567.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1568.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1569.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1570.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1571.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1572.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1573.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1574.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1575.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1576.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1577.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1578.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1579.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1580.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1581.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1582.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1583.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1584.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1585.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1586.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1587.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1588.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1589.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	5 
1590.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1591.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1592.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1593.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1594.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1595.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1596.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1597.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1598.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1599.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
*1600.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 *
1601.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1602.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1603.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1604.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1605.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1606.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1607.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	5 
1608.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1609.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1610.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1611.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1612.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1613.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1614.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1615.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1616.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1617.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1618.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1619.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1620.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1621.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1622.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1623.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1624.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1625.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1626.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1627.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1628.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1629.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1630.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1631.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1632.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	5 
1633.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1634.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1635.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1636.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1637.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1638.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1639.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1640.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1641.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1642.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1643.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1644.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1645.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1646.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1647.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1648.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1649.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1650.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1651.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1652.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	5 
1653.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1654.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1655.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1656.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1657.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1658.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1659.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1660.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1661.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1662.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1663.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1664.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1665.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1666.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1667.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1668.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1669.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1670.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1671.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1672.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1673.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1674.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1675.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1676.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1677.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1678.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1679.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1680.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1681.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1682.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1683.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1684.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1685.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1686.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1687.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1688.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1689.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1690.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1691.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1692.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1693.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1694.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1695.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1696.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1697.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1698.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1699.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
*1700.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 *
1701.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1702.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1703.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1704.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1705.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1706.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1707.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1708.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1709.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1710.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1711.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1712.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1713.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1714.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1715.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1716.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1717.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1718.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1719.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1720.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1721.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1722.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1723.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1724.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1725.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1726.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1727.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1728.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1729.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1730.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1731.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1732.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1733.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1734.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1735.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1736.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1737.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1738.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1739.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1740.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1741.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1742.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1743.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1744.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1745.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1746.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1747.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1748.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1749.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1750.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1751.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1752.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1753.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1754.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1755.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1756.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1757.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1758.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1759.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1760.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1761.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1762.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1763.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1764.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1765.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1766.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1767.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1768.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1769.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1770.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1771.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1772.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1773.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1774.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1775.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1776.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1777.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1778.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1779.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1780.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1781.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1782.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1783.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1784.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1785.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1786.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1787.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1788.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1789.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1790.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1791.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1792.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1793.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1794.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1795.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1796.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1797.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1798.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1799.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
*1800.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 *
1801.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1802.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1803.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1804.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1805.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1806.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1807.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1808.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1809.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1810.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1811.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1812.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1813.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1814.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1815.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1816.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1817.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1818.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1819.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1820.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1821.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1822.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	3 
1823.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1824.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1825.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1826.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1827.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1828.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1829.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1830.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1831.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1832.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1833.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1834.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1835.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1836.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1837.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1838.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1839.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1840.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1841.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1842.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1843.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1844.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1845.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1846.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1847.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1848.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1849.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1850.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1851.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1852.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1853.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1854.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1855.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1856.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1857.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1858.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1859.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1860.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1861.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1862.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1863.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1864.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1865.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1866.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1867.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1868.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1869.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1870.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1871.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1872.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1873.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1874.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1875.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1876.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1877.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1878.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1879.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1880.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1881.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1882.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1883.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1884.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1885.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1886.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1887.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1888.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1889.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1890.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1891.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1892.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1893.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1894.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1895.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1896.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1897.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1898.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1899.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
*1900.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 *
1901.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1902.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1903.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1904.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1905.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1906.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1907.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1908.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1909.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1910.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1911.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1912.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1913.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1914.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1915.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1916.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	2 
1917.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1918.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1919.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1920.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1921.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1922.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1923.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1924.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1925.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1926.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1927.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1928.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1929.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1930.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1931.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1932.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1933.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1934.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1935.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1936.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1937.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1938.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1939.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1940.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	2 
1941.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1942.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1943.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1944.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1945.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1946.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1947.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1948.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1949.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1950.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1951.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1952.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1953.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1954.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1955.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1956.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1957.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1958.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1959.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1960.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1961.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1962.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1963.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1964.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1965.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1966.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1967.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1968.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1969.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1970.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1971.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1972.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1973.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1974.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1975.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1976.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1977.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1978.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1979.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1980.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1981.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1982.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
1983.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
1984.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
1985.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
1986.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
1987.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
1988.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
1989.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
1990.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
1991.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
1992.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
1993.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
1994.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
1995.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	1 
1996.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
1997.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
1998.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
1999.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
*2000.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 *
2001.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2002.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2003.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2004.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2005.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2006.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2007.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2008.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2009.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2010.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2011.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2012.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2013.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2014.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2015.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2016.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2017.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2018.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2019.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2020.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	1 
2021.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2022.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2023.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2024.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2025.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2026.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2027.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2028.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2029.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2030.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2031.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2032.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2033.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2034.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2035.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2036.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2037.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2038.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2039.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2040.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2041.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2042.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2043.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2044.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2045.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2046.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2047.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2048.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	1 
2049.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2050.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2051.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2052.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2053.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2054.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2055.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2056.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2057.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2058.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2059.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2060.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2061.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2062.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2063.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2064.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2065.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2066.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2067.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2068.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2069.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2070.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2071.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2072.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2073.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2509
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2384
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2184
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2032
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1959
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1891
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1839
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1471
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1440


*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5681
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5562
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3468
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2283
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2121
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1823
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1650
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1443
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2018)

Für Dezemeber

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Emily Blunt


 
3. Natalie Portman


 
4. Jessica Chastain


 
5. Nicole Kidman


 
6. Amy Adams


 
7. Charlize Theron


 
8. Elizabeth Debicki


 
9. Emma Stone



10. Gemma Arterton


 
10. Jennifer Garner


 
10. Margot Robbie


 ​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018 



1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (1 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Taylor Swift
9. Isabela Moner
10. Becky G


----------



## lappi (2 Dez. 2018)

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Geraldine Olivier
3 Beatrice Egli
4 Saoirse Ronan
5 Katie Holmes

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## Markus 19 (2 Dez. 2018)

Maria sharapova
Lena meyer landrut
Emily ratajkowski
Helene Fischer
Sylvie meis
Caroline wozniacki
Vanessa mai
Ruth moschner
Fernanda brandao
Bar rafaeli


----------



## kamy (2 Dez. 2018)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Afefan (2 Dez. 2018)

1. Julia Görges
2. Alina Merkau
3. Becky Lynch
4. Shailene Woodley
5. Sasha Banks
6. Emma Watson
7. Marlene Lufen
8. Mareile Höppner
9. Dorothea Wierer
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## brian69 (3 Dez. 2018)

*Dezember 2018*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Katheryn Winnick*




 



*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Emilia Clarke*




 

 

 

*
7. Lucy Hale 8. Emily Blunt 9. Sophie Turner*




 

 

 


*10.
Eva Green - Gal Gadot - Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## Markus 19 (4 Dez. 2018)

Jenny Grumbles
Simona Halep
Bar Refaeli
Ekatarina leonova
Caroline Wozniacki
Fernanda Brandao
Anne Menden
Mary Padian
Jenny Grumbles
Sila Sahin


----------



## maggi77 (5 Dez. 2018)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. yasmine oukhellou
6. Joana Krupa
7. Angela Karpova
8. Helen de Muro
9. Mariah Carey
10.Chloe Sims


----------



## tort3 (6 Dez. 2018)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Tanja Tischewitsch
3. Emma Watson
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Angelina Heger
6. Sopiko Guramishvili
7. Janina Uhse
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Sarah Joelle Jahnel
10. Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## Quick Nick (9 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04. Laura Papendick
05. Alina Merkau
06. Katharina Kleinfeldt
07. Selena Gomez 
08. Veronika Klimovits 
09. Serena Salecker
10. Mila Kunis
10. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Emil Müller (11 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 18

1 Kristina Sterz 
2 Kamilla Senjo 
3 Christa Stipp
4 Laura Dünnwald
5 Jule Gölsdorf 
6 Birgt Klaus
7 Susanne Langhans
8 Stephanie Meißner
9 Marlen Neuenschwander
10 Yve Fehring
10 Andrea Otto
10 Annika Zimmermann


----------



## Walt (13 Dez. 2018)

Dezember: Hier ist Walt's letztes Voting im Jahr 2018:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katharina Boger





3. Maria Wedig





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Dez. 2018)

hier mein Dezember-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Katja Horneffer
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Petra Schwarzenberg
8.) Anja Petzold
9.) Anouschka Horn
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## benedikt (17 Dez. 2018)

Meine Dezember Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Lorena Rae
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Stella Maxwell


----------



## dabi (17 Dez. 2018)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Jessica Biel
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## Don Sven (18 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018:

1. Lena Gercke








2. Mariangela Scelsi









3. Vaile Fuchs








4. Chryssanthi Kavazi








5. Gamze Senol








6. Iris Mareike Steen








7. Dorothee Bär








8. Annemarie Eilfeld








9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger







10. Lena Katina







10. Julia Wolkowa


----------



## Ryan Atwood (19 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Veronika Klimovits 
04.) Susanna Ohlen 
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Angela Finger-Erben 
09.) Arianny Celeste 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Ronda Rousey


----------



## ch2004 (19 Dez. 2018)

*Dezember 2018*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Dez. 2018)

Valentina Pahde
Barbara Meier
Gina Lückenkemper
Melissa Naschenweng
Laura Wontorra
Cheyenne Pahde
Annemarie Eilfeld
Miriam Höller
Michelle Uhrig
Linda Hesse


----------



## RockingSheep (20 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## StefanKa (20 Dez. 2018)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Anneke Dürkopp





4. Jana Schimke





5. Leonore Bartsch





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Chelsea Small





8. Felicitas Woll





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Tiffani Amber Thiessen


----------



## Anakin (21 Dez. 2018)

_Dezember 2018 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## Devilfish (27 Dez. 2018)

Dezember

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart


 

2. Demi Lovato


 

3. Selena Gomez


 

4. Taylor Swift


 

5. Miley Cyrus


 

6. Hayley Williams


 

7. Ariana Grande


 

8. Camila Cabello


 

9. Chloe Grace Moretz


 

10. Lafee


​


----------



## ManuN (27 Dez. 2018)

Dez 18

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Angela Finger Erben	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Cav (29 Dez. 2018)

Der Jahresabschluss für den Dezember 2018:


1. Kimberley Garner


 


2. Mirjana Zuber


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Erin Andrews


 

5. Maria Menounos


 

6. Morgan Reid


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Monica Cruz


 

9. Kelly Bensimon


 

10. Kate Walsh


 

10. Rachel Cook


 

10. Natasha Oakley


----------



## Lindi (30 Dez. 2018)

Platz 1 : Marina Sirtis (StarTrek The Next Generation) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXdu6C3Qoro
Platz 1 : Gates McFadden (StarTrek The Next Generation) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXdu6C3Qoro
Platz 1 Julia Stark (Lindenstraße - Sara Ziegler)
Platz 2 Sybille Waury (Lidenstraße - Tanja Schildknecht)
Platz 2: Traylor Howard (Monk)
Platz 3 Bitty Schram (Monk)
Platz 3 Erika Eleniak (Baywatch) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpTCjetrPs
Platz 3 Gillian Anderson (AKte X)
Platz 4 Anke Engelke
Platz 5 Jacqueline Svilarov (Lindenstraße - Nina Beimer)


----------



## pofgo (30 Dez. 2018)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Laura Marano  :jumping:
9. Lottie Moss 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## congo64 (30 Dez. 2018)

Lindi schrieb:


> Platz 1 : Marina Sirtis (StarTrek The Next Generation) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXdu6C3Qoro
> Platz 1 : Gates McFadden (StarTrek The Next Generation) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXdu6C3Qoro
> Platz 1 Julia Stark (Lindenstraße - Sara Ziegler)
> Platz 2 Sybille Waury (Lidenstraße - Tanja Schildknecht)
> ...



*Bitte die Regeln lesen, zwecks Platzierungen.....Habe jetzt die 10 Damen von 1 - 10 gewertet, in der Reihenfolge, in der sie von dir aufgeführt wurden*


----------



## NEF (30 Dez. 2018)

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*
4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## taurus79 (30 Dez. 2018)

Zum Ende die Jahresabschlusswertung:

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Isabelle Körner
4. Laura Wontorra
5. Anna Planken
6. Nele Schenker
7 .Ruth Hofmann
8. Jessy Wellmer
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Wolke Hegenbarth


Ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein Frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2018)

Letzten Monat völlig vergessen  aber einen hab ich noch:

*01. Diane Kruger*



 

*02. Sarah Gadon*



 

*03. Saoirse Ronan*





*04. Angourie Rice*



 

*05. Eliza Bennett*



 

*06. Sonja Gerhardt*





*07. Jelena Dokic*



 

*08. Rachael Taylor*





*09. Lily James*





*10. Lucy Boynton*





*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## hsvmann (31 Dez. 2018)

*12 / 18 *

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Ariana Grande	
6. Petra Nemcova	
7. Shay Mitchell	
8. Victoria Justice	
9. Megan Fox	
10. Jessica Alba


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2018)

Dezember 2018


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Katherine McNamara
Kimberley Garner


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2018)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2018)

*
Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, 

Stand: 31.12.2018 20:00

Jahresabschluss*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5758 

2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5639 

3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3518*


4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2547 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2389 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2302 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2210 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2150 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2043 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1972 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1905 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1859 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1830 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1661 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1483 
18.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1465 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1453 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1409 
21.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1329 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1288 
24.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1259 
25.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1234 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1166 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1126 
28.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
29.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1072 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1050 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1047 
32.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1043 
33.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1041 
34.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	984 
35.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	958 
37.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	951 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	949 
39.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	944 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	916 
41.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	913 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	880 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	875 
44.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
45.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
46.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
47.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	835 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	825 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	802 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
51.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	767 
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	758 
53.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	756 
54.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	748 
56.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	739 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	730 
58.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	728 
59.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	717 
60.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	715 
61.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
62.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	712 
63.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	707 
64.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	702 
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	698 
66.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	694 
67.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
68.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
69.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	689 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	679 
71.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	678 
73.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	674 
74.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	620 
75.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
76.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
77.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	615 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	612 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	600 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
81.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
82.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
83.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	570 
84.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	551 
86.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	548 
87.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
88.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	538 
89.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
90.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
91.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
92.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	522 
93.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	510 
94.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
95.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
96.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	502 
97.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	495 
99.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	492 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 488 *
101.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
102.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
103.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
104.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	481 
105.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	478 
106.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
107.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
108.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	460 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	457 
110.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	457 
111.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	456 
112.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	456 
113.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	455 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	455 
115.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
116.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	452 
117.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	447 
118.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	440 
119.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	435 
120.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
122.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
123.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	419 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	416 
125.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
126.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
127.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	413 
128.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	410 
129.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
130.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	407 
131.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
132.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
133.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	404 
134.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
135.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	394 
137.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	394 
138.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	393 
140.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	391 
141.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
142.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
143.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
144.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	383 
145.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
146.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	372 
147.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
148.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	370 
149.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	361 
151.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
152.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	353 
153.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	349 
154.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	348 
155.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	347 
156.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	340 
157.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	339 
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	339 
159.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	338 
161.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	336 
162.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
163.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	332 
164.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
165.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
166.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
167.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	330 
168.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
169.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	326 
170.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
171.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
172.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
173.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	317 
175.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
176.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	314 
177.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	311 
178.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
179.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	304 
180.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	302 
181.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
182.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
183.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	297 
184.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	296 
185.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	296 
186.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
187.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
188.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	292 
189.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	290 
190.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
191.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
192.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
193.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
194.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	287 
195.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
196.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	285 
197.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
198.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	282 
199.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	281 
*200.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	279 *
201.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	277 
203.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
204.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	275 
205.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
206.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
207.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
208.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	272 
209.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
210.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
211.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
212.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	268 
213.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
214.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
215.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	265 
216.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	259 
217.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
218.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	254 
220.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
221.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	250 
222.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
223.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	248 
224.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
225.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	247 
226.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
227.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	245 
228.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	245 
229.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	245 
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	244 
231.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	239 
232.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
233.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	232 
234.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	227 
235.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
236.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	226 
237.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
238.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	225 
239.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
240.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	223 
241.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
242.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	221 
243.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	218 
244.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
245.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
246.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
247.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
248.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	215 
249.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	214 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	214 
251.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
252.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
253.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
254.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
255.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
256.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
257.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	212 
259.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
260.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	205 
261.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
262.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	203 
263.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	203 
264.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
265.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
266.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
267.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	199 
268.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	198 
269.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
270.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
271.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
272.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
273.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
274.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
275.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	187 
276.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	187 
277.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	186 
278.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	186 
279.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
280.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
281.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
282.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	184 
283.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	184 
284.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	184 
285.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	183 
286.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
287.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
288.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
289.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	181 
290.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	181 
291.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	180 
292.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	180 
293.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
294.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	179 
295.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
296.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	179 
298.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
299.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
*300.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 *
301.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
302.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
303.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
304.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	175 
305.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	175 
306.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
307.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
308.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
309.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
310.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
311.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	171 
312.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	171 
313.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
314.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
315.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
316.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
317.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	168 
318.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
319.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	167 
320.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
321.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	166 
322.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
323.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
324.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
325.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	166 
326.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	164 
327.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
328.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
329.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	162 
330.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	162 
331.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
332.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
333.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
334.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
335.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	157 
336.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
337.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	157 
338.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
339.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
340.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	154 
341.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	154 
342.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	151 
343.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	151 
344.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
345.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	150 
346.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
347.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
348.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
349.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
350.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	145 
351.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
352.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
353.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
354.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
355.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
356.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	142 
357.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	141 
358.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
359.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
360.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
361.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
362.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
363.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
364.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	137 
365.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
366.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	136 
367.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	135 
368.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
369.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	134 
370.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	133 
371.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
372.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	132 
373.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
374.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
375.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
376.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	130 
377.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
378.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	130 
379.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	129 
380.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
381.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
382.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	127 
383.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
384.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
385.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
386.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
387.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	126 
388.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	126 
389.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	124 
390.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
391.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
392.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	121 
393.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	121 
394.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
395.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	120 
396.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
397.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	120 
398.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
399.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	118 
*400.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 *
401.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
402.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	118 
403.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
404.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
405.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
406.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
407.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
408.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
409.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
410.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
411.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	115 
412.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	114 
413.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
414.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
416.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	112 
417.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
418.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
419.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
420.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
421.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
422.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
423.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
424.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	108 
425.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	107 
426.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
427.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
428.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
429.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
430.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
431.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
432.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
433.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
434.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	103 
435.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
436.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
437.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
438.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
439.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	101 
440.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	100 
441.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	100 
442.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
443.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
444.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
445.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
446.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	97 
447.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
448.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
449.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
450.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
451.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	94 
452.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
453.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
454.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
455.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
456.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	93 
457.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
458.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	92 
459.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
460.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	91 
461.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
462.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
463.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
464.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
465.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
466.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
467.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	90 
468.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	90 
469.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
470.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
471.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
472.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
473.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
474.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
475.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	88 
476.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	88 
477.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	87 
478.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
479.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
480.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
481.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
482.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
483.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
484.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
485.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
486.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
487.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
488.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
489.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
490.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
491.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
492.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
493.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	82 
494.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
495.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	82 
496.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
497.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
498.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
499.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
*500.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	80 *
501.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
502.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	79 
503.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
504.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	79 
505.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
506.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
507.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
508.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
509.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
510.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	77 
511.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
512.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
513.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	76 
514.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
515.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
516.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	74 
517.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
518.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
519.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	74 
520.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	74 
521.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
522.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
523.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
524.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
525.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
526.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
527.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
528.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
529.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	70 
530.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	70 
531.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
532.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
533.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
534.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	69 
535.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	69 
536.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
537.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
538.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
539.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
540.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
541.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
542.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
543.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
544.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
545.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	67 
546.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	67 
547.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
548.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
549.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
550.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
551.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
552.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
553.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
554.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	65 
555.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
556.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	64 
557.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
558.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
559.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
560.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
561.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
562.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
563.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
564.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
565.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
566.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	62 
567.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
568.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
569.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
570.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	60 
571.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
572.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
573.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
574.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
575.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
576.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
577.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
578.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
579.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
580.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
581.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	59 
582.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
583.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
584.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
585.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	58 
586.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	58 
587.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
588.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
589.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
590.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	57 
591.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	56 
592.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
593.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	56 
594.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
595.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
596.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
597.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
598.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
599.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
*600.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 *
601.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
602.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
603.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
604.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
605.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
606.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
607.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
608.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	53 
609.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
610.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
611.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
612.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
613.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
614.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
615.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
616.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
617.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
618.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
619.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
620.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
621.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
622.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
623.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
624.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
625.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
626.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
627.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
628.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
629.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	50 
630.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
631.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
632.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
633.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
634.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
635.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
636.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
637.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
638.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
639.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
640.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
641.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	48 
642.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
643.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
644.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
645.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
646.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	47 
647.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
648.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
649.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
650.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
651.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
652.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	47 
653.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
654.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
655.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
656.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
657.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	45 
658.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
659.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
660.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
661.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
662.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
663.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
664.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
665.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
666.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
667.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
668.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
669.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
670.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
671.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
672.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
673.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
674.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
675.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
676.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	43 
677.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
678.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
679.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
680.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
681.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
682.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
683.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	42 
684.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
685.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
686.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
687.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
688.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
689.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
690.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
691.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
692.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
693.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
694.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
695.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
696.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
697.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
698.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
699.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
*700.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 *
701.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	38 
702.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
703.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
704.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
705.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	38 
706.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
707.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
708.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
709.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
710.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
711.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
712.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
713.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	37 
714.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
715.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
716.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
717.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
718.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
719.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
720.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
721.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
722.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
723.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
724.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
725.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
726.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
727.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
728.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
729.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
730.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
731.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
732.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
733.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
734.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
735.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
736.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
737.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
738.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	34 
739.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
740.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
741.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
742.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
743.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
744.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
745.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
746.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	33 
747.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
748.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
749.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
750.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
751.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
752.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
753.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
754.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
755.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
756.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
757.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	32 
758.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
759.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
760.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
761.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
762.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
763.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
764.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
765.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
766.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
767.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	31 
768.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
769.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
770.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
771.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
772.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
773.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
774.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
775.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
776.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
777.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
778.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
779.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
780.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
781.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
782.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	30 
783.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
784.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
785.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
786.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
787.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	29 
788.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
789.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
790.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
791.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
792.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
793.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
794.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
795.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
796.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
797.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
798.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
799.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
*800.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 *
801.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
802.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
803.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
804.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
805.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
806.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
807.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
808.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
809.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
810.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
811.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
812.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
813.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
814.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
815.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
816.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
817.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
818.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
819.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	27 
820.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
821.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
822.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
823.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
824.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
825.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
826.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
827.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
828.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
829.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
830.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
831.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
832.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
833.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
834.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
835.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
836.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
837.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
838.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
839.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
840.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
841.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
842.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
843.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
844.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
845.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
846.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
847.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
848.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
849.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
850.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
851.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	24 
852.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
853.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
854.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
855.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
856.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
857.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
858.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
859.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
860.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
861.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
862.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
863.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
864.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
865.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
866.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
867.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
868.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
869.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	23 
870.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
871.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
872.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
873.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
874.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
875.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
876.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
877.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
878.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
879.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
880.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
881.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
882.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
883.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
884.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
885.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
886.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
887.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
888.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
889.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
890.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
891.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
892.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
893.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
894.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
895.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
896.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	21 
897.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
898.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
899.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
*900.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 *
901.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
902.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
903.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
904.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
905.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
906.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
907.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
908.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
909.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
910.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
911.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
912.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
913.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
914.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
915.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
916.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
917.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	20 
918.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
919.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
920.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
921.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	20 
922.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
923.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
924.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
925.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
926.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
927.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
928.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
929.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
930.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
931.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
932.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
933.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
934.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
935.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
936.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
937.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
938.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
939.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
940.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
941.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
942.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
943.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
944.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
945.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
946.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
947.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
948.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
949.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
950.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
951.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
952.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
953.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
954.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
955.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
956.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
957.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
958.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
959.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
960.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
961.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
962.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
963.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	18 
964.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
965.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
966.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
967.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
968.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
969.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
970.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
971.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
972.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
973.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
974.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
975.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	18 
976.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
977.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
978.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
979.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
980.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
981.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
982.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
983.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
984.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
985.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
986.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
987.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
988.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
989.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
990.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
991.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
992.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
993.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
994.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
995.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
996.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
997.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
998.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
999.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
*1000.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 *
1001.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1002.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1003.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1004.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1005.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1006.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1007.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1008.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1009.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1010.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1011.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1012.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1013.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1014.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1015.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1016.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1017.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	16 
1018.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1019.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1020.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	16 
1021.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1022.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1023.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1024.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1025.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1026.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1027.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1028.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1029.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1030.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1031.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1032.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1033.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1034.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1035.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1036.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1037.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1038.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1039.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1040.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1041.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1042.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1043.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1044.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1045.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1046.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1047.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1048.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1049.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1050.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1051.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1052.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1053.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1054.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1055.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1056.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1057.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1058.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1059.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1060.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1061.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	15 
1062.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1063.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1064.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1065.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	14 
1066.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1067.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1068.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1069.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1070.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1071.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1072.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1073.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1074.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1075.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1076.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1077.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1078.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1079.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1080.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1081.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1082.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1083.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	14 
1084.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1085.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1086.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1087.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1088.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1089.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1090.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1091.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1092.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1093.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1094.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1095.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1096.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1097.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1098.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1099.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
*1100.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 *
1101.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1102.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1103.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1104.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1105.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1106.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1107.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1108.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1109.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1110.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1111.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1112.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1113.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1114.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1115.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1116.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1117.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1118.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1119.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1120.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1121.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1122.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1123.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1124.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1125.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1126.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1127.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1128.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1129.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1130.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1131.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1132.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1133.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1134.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1135.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1136.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1137.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1138.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1139.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1140.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1141.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1142.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	12 
1143.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1144.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1145.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1146.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1147.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1148.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1149.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1150.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1151.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1152.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1153.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1154.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1155.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1156.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1157.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1158.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1159.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1160.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1161.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1162.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1163.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1164.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1165.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1166.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1167.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1168.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1169.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1170.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1171.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1172.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1173.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1174.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1175.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1176.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1177.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1178.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1179.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1180.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1181.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1182.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1183.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1184.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1185.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1186.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1187.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1188.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1189.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1190.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1191.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1192.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1193.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1194.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1195.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1196.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1197.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1198.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1199.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
*1200.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 *
1201.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1202.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1203.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1204.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1205.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1206.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1207.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1208.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1209.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1210.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1211.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1212.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1213.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1214.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1215.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1216.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1217.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1218.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1219.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1220.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1221.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1222.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1223.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1224.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1225.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1226.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1227.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1228.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1229.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1230.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1231.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1232.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1233.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1234.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1235.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1236.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1237.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1238.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1239.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1240.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1241.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1242.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1243.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1244.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1245.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1246.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1247.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1248.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1249.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1250.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1251.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1252.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1253.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1254.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1255.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1256.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1257.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1258.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1259.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1260.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1261.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1262.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1263.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	10 
1264.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1265.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1266.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1267.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1268.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1269.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1270.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1271.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1272.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1273.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1274.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1275.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1276.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1277.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1278.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1279.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1280.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1281.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1282.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1283.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1284.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1285.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1286.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1287.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1288.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1289.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1290.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1291.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1292.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1293.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1294.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1295.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1296.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1297.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1298.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1299.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
*1300.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	9 *
1301.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1302.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1303.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1304.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1305.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1306.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1307.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1308.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1309.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1310.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1311.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1312.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1313.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1314.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1315.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1316.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1317.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1318.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1319.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1320.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1321.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1322.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1323.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1324.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1325.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1326.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1327.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1328.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1329.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA, 9 
1330.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1331.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1332.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1333.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1334.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1335.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1336.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1337.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1338.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1339.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1340.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1341.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1342.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1343.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1344.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1345.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1346.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1347.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1348.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1349.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1350.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1351.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1352.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1353.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1354.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1355.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	9 
1356.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1357.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1358.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1359.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1360.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1361.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1362.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1363.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1364.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1365.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1366.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1367.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1368.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1369.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1370.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1371.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1372.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1373.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1374.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1375.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1376.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1377.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1378.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1379.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1380.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1381.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1382.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1383.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1384.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1385.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1386.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1387.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1388.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1389.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1390.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1391.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1392.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1393.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1394.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1395.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1396.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1397.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1398.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1399.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
*1400.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 *
1401.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	8 
1402.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	8 
1403.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1404.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1405.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1406.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1407.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1408.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1409.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1410.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	8 
1411.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1412.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1413.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1414.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1415.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1416.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1417.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1418.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1419.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1420.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1421.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1422.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1423.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1424.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1425.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1426.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1427.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1428.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1429.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1430.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1431.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1432.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1433.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1434.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1435.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1436.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1437.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1438.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1439.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1440.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1441.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1442.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1443.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1444.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1445.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1446.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1447.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1448.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1449.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1450.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1451.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1452.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1453.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1454.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1455.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1456.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	7 
1457.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1458.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1459.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	7 
1460.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1461.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1462.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1463.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1464.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1465.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1466.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1467.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1468.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1469.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1470.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1471.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1472.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1473.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1474.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1475.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1476.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1477.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1478.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1479.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1480.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1481.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1482.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1483.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1484.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1485.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1486.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1487.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1488.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1489.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1490.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1491.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1492.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1493.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1494.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1495.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1496.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1497.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1498.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1499.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
*1500.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 *
1501.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1502.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1503.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1504.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1505.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1506.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1507.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1508.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1509.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1510.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1511.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1512.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1513.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1514.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1515.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1516.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1517.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1518.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1519.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1520.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1521.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1522.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1523.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1524.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1525.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1526.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1527.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1528.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1529.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	6 
1530.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1531.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1532.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1533.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1534.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1535.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1536.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1537.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1538.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1539.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1540.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1541.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1542.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1543.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1544.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1545.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1546.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1547.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1548.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1549.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1550.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1551.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1552.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1553.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1554.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1555.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1556.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1557.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1558.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1559.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1560.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1561.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1562.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1563.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1564.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1565.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1566.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1567.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1568.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1569.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1570.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1571.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1572.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1573.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1574.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1575.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1576.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1577.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1578.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1579.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1580.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1581.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1582.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1583.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1584.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1585.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1586.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1587.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1588.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	6 
1589.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1590.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1591.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1592.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1593.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1594.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1595.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1596.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1597.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1598.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1599.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
*1600.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 *
1601.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1602.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1603.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1604.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1605.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1606.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1607.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1608.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1609.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1610.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1611.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1612.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1613.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1614.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1615.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1616.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1617.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1618.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1619.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1620.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1621.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1622.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1623.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1624.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1625.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1626.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1627.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	5 
1628.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1629.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1630.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1631.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1632.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1633.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1634.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1635.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1636.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1637.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1638.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1639.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1640.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1641.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1642.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1643.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1644.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1645.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1646.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1647.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1648.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1649.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1650.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1651.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1652.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1653.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1654.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1655.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1656.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1657.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1658.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1659.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1660.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1661.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1662.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1663.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1664.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1665.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1666.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1667.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1668.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1669.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1670.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1671.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1672.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1673.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1674.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1675.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1676.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1677.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1678.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1679.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1680.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1681.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1682.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1683.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1684.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1685.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1686.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1687.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1688.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1689.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1690.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1691.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1692.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1693.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1694.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1695.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1696.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1697.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1698.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1699.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
*1700.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 *
1701.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1702.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1703.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1704.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1705.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1706.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1707.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1708.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1709.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1710.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1711.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1712.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1713.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1714.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1715.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1716.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1717.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1718.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1719.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1720.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1721.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1722.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1723.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1724.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1725.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1726.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1727.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1728.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1729.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1730.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1731.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1732.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1733.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1734.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1735.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1736.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1737.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1738.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1739.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1740.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1741.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1742.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1743.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1744.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1745.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1746.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1747.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1748.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1749.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1750.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1751.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1752.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1753.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1754.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1755.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1756.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1757.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1758.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1759.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1760.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1761.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1762.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1763.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1764.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1765.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1766.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1767.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1768.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1769.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1770.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1771.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1772.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1773.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1774.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1775.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1776.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1777.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1778.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1779.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1780.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1781.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1782.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1783.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1784.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1785.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1786.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1787.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1788.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1789.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1790.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1791.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1792.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1793.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1794.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1795.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1796.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1797.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1798.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1799.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
*1800.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 *
1801.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1802.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1803.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1804.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1805.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1806.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1807.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1808.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1809.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1810.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1811.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1812.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1813.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1814.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1815.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1816.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1817.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1818.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1819.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1820.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1821.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1822.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1823.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1824.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1825.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	3 
1826.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1827.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1828.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1829.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1830.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1831.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1832.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1833.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1834.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1835.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1836.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1837.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1838.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1839.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1840.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1841.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1842.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1843.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1844.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1845.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1846.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1847.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1848.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1849.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1850.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1851.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1852.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1853.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1854.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1855.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1856.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1857.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1858.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1859.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1860.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1861.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1862.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1863.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1864.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1865.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1866.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1867.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1868.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1869.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1870.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1871.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1872.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1873.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1874.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1875.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1876.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1877.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1878.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1879.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1880.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1881.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1882.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1883.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1884.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1885.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1886.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1887.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1888.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1889.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1890.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1891.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1892.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1893.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1894.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1895.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1896.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1897.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1898.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1899.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
*1900.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 *
1901.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1902.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1903.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1904.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1905.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1906.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1907.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1908.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1909.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1910.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1911.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1912.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1913.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1914.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1915.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1916.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1917.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1918.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1919.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1920.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	2 
1921.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1922.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1923.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1924.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1925.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1926.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1927.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1928.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1929.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1930.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1931.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1932.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1933.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1934.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1935.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1936.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1937.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1938.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1939.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1940.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	2 
1941.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1942.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1943.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1944.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1945.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1946.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1947.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1948.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1949.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1950.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1951.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1952.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1953.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1954.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1955.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1956.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1957.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1958.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1959.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1960.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1961.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1962.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1963.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1964.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1965.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1966.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1967.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1968.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1969.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1970.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1971.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1972.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1973.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1974.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1975.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1976.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1977.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1978.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1979.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1980.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1981.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1982.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1983.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1984.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1985.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1986.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1987.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1988.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1989.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1990.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1991.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
1992.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
1993.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
1994.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
1995.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
1996.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
1997.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
1998.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
1999.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
*2000.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 *
2001.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2002.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2003.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2004.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2005.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2006.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2007.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2008.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2009.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2010.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2011.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2012.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2013.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2014.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2015.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2016.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2017.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2018.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2019.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2020.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2021.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2022.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2023.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2024.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2025.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2026.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2027.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2028.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2029.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2030.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2031.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2032.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2033.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2034.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2035.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2036.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2037.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2038.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2039.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2040.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2041.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2042.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2043.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2044.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2045.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2046.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2047.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2048.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2049.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2050.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2051.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2052.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2053.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2054.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2055.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2056.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2057.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2058.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2059.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2060.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2061.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2062.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2063.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2064.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2065.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2066.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2067.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2068.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2069.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2070.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2071.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2072.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2073.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2074.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2075.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2076.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2077.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2078.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2079.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2080.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2081.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2082.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2083.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2084.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2085.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2086.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2087.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2088.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2089.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2090.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2547
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2389
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2210
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2043
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1972
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1905
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1859
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1483
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1465


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5758
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5639
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3518
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2302
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2150
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1830
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1661
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1453
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *

*Eine Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019*


----------



## Quick Nick (1 Jan. 2019)

Frohes Neues, hier mein Januar 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Alina Merkau
06. Katharina Kleinfeldt
07. Selena Gomez 
08. Vanessa Blumhagen
09. Serena Salecker
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## RoadDog (1 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Taylor Swift
9. Isabela Moner
10. Becky G


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2019)

Für Januar 

1. Olivia Wilde 


 

 
2. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
3. Emma Stone


 

 

 
4. Amy Adams


 

 
5. Emily Blunt


 

 
6. Felicity Jones


 

 
7. Jennifer Morrison


 

 
8. Diane Kruger


 
9. Amber Heard


 
10. Hailee Steinfeld


 
10. Jessica Chastain 


 
10. Margot Robbie


 
10. Saoirse Ronan


 ​


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2019)

*Januar 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 

*
2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario*



 

 


*4. Sophie Turner 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Emilia Clarke*




 

 

 


*7. Jenna Dewan 8. Camilla Belle 9. Isla Fisher*




 

 

 



*10.
Emily Blunt - Lucy Hale - Rosamund Pike*





 

 

 ​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Jan. 2019)

Ein gesundes 2019 wünsche ich der Runde!


Januar 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## kamy (1 Jan. 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Afefan (1 Jan. 2019)

1. Dorothea Wierer
2. Annett Möller
3. Alina Merkau
4. Julia Görges
5. Becky Lynch
6. Annemarie Carpendale
7. Sasha Banks
8. Funda Vanroy
9. Eva Imhof
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Andrea Petkovic
10. Laura Dahlmeier


----------



## lappi (2 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Geraldine Olivier
3 Beatrice Egli
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## maggi77 (3 Jan. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Mariah Carey
8. Lauren Pope
9. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
10.Cathy Lugner


----------



## Don Sven (4 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

1. Lena Gercke






2. Vaile Fuchs





3. Mirka Pigulla





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Gamze Senol





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Dorothee Bär





8. Lena Terlau





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Lena Katina


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019... diesmal sehr (winter)sportlich...


Michelle Uhrig
Melissa Naschenweng
Annette Dytrt
Dorothea Wierer
Lena Gercke
Valentina Pahde
Denise Herrmann
Tiril Eckhoff
Vanessa Hinz
Kaisa Mäkäräinen


----------



## benedikt (6 Jan. 2019)

Meine Januar Wertung:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Lorena Rae
03. Cara Delevingne
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Gintare Sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Stella Maxwell
10. Taylor Hill
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## tort3 (6 Jan. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut




2. Emma Watson




3. Isabela Moner




4. Sopiko Guramishvili




5. Tanja Tischewitsch




6. Sarah Lombardi




7. Angelina Heger




8. Janina Uhse




9. Sylvie Meis




10. Ariana Grande


----------



## hsvmann (7 Jan. 2019)

*auf ein Neues : 01 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## StefanKa (7 Jan. 2019)

01/19

1. Lena Gercke





2. Victoria Principal





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Anneke Dürkopp





6. Amanda Seyfried





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Chelsea Small





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## dabi (12 Jan. 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Yasmine Bleeth
4.Megan Fox
5.Audrina patridge
6.Adriana Lima
7.Priyanka Chopra
8.Martina Hingis
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Jessica Biel


----------



## STF (12 Jan. 2019)

1) Sandra Thier
2) Ina Dietz
3) Angelique Kerber
4) Kate Middleton
5) Sandra Kuhn
6) Judith Rakers
7) Emma Watson
8) Angela Finger-Erben
9) Beth Behrs
10) Susanne Langhans
10) Laura Ludwig
10) Nikkala Stott


----------



## Emil Müller (13 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Christa Stipp
5 Jule Gölsdorf
6 Bella Lesnik
7 Marlen Neuenschwander
8 Catherine Vogel
9 Yve Fehring
10 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10 Andrea Otto
10 Mara Bergmann


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Jan. 2019)

hier mein Januar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Sandra Thier
9.) Mareile Höppner
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Ryan Atwood (16 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Angela Finger-Erben 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
06.) Susanna Ohlen 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits 
09.) Arianny Celeste 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angeligue Kerber


----------



## Ralf1972 (21 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

1.	Carolin Kebekus
2.	Aline Abboud
3.	Frauke Ludowig
4.	Linda Zervakis
5.	Aylin Tezel
6.	Bettina Zimmermann
7.	Pinar Tanrikolu
8.	Julia Koschitz
9.	Sylvie Meis
10.	Jennifer Knäble


----------



## JohnDaniels (23 Jan. 2019)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld*
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Katarina Witt


----------



## ManuN (23 Jan. 2019)

Jan 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Angela Finger Erben	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## RockingSheep (24 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Anakin (26 Jan. 2019)

_Januar 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#04: Victoria Justice 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## NEF (26 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*

*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## Cav (28 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019


1. Kimberley Garner


 

2. Mirjana Zuber


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Erin Andrews


 

5. Morgan Reid


 

6. Maria Menounos


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Chloe Bennet


 

9. Julia Muniz


 

10. Evelyn Burdecki


 

10. Janina Uhse


 

10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Walt (29 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019:

1. Katharina Boger





2. Lena Gercke





3. Maria Wedig





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Jan. 2019)

Mal einiges Neues zu Jahresbeginn 

*01. Rachael Taylor*






*02. Sarah Gadon*






*03. Saoirse Ronan*






*04. Diane Kruger*






*05. Angourie Rice*






*06. Eliza Bennett*






*07. Lucy Boynton*






*08. Lily James*






*09. Dido Armstrong**, GB, 25.12.71 in London/GB*






*10. Sonja Gerhardt*






*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## pofgo (30 Jan. 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## ch2004 (31 Jan. 2019)

* Januar 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2019)

Januar 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Eva LaRue
Victoria Justice
Katherine McNamara


----------



## taurus79 (31 Jan. 2019)

Die Hitliste zum Jahresanfang:

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Jessy Wellmer
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Isabelle Körner
5. Annett Möller
6. Annika Zimmermann
7 .Laura Wontorra
8. Anna Planken
9. Ruth Hofmann
10. Nele Schenker


----------



## Devilfish (31 Jan. 2019)

Januar

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Demi Lovato
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Hayley Williams
7. Ariana Grande
8. Ashley Tisdale
9. Victoria Justice
10. Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.01.2019 23:15*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5835 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5728 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3560 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2585 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2394 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2312 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2236 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2179 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2057 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1985 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1919 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1879 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1843 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1672 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1497 
18.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1489 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1463 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1423 
21.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1348 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1292 
24.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1270 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1261 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1176 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1142 
28.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
29.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1081 
30.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1066 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1059 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1051 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1044 
34.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1001 
35.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	963 
37.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	956 
38.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	954 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	950 
40.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	930 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	928 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	890 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	881 
44.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
45.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
46.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	855 
47.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
48.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	830 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	811 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
51.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	775 
52.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	769 
53.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	764 
54.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	757 
55.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
56.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	749 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	737 
58.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	728 
59.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	722 
60.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	720 
61.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	720 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	718 
63.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	707 
65.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	704 
66.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	700 
67.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	698 
68.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
69.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
70.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	686 
71.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	683 
72.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	681 
73.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
74.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	628 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	621 
76.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
77.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	614 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	606 
80.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
81.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
82.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	582 
83.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
84.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	565 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	554 
86.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
87.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
88.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	544 
89.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
90.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	530 
91.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
92.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
93.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	517 
94.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	507 
95.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
96.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
97.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
98.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	497 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	495 
*100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 488 *
101.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	487 
102.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	487 
103.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	485 
104.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
105.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
106.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
107.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
108.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	466 
109.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	465 
110.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	464 
111.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	463 
112.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	460 
113.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	459 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	458 
115.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	457 
116.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
117.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	450 
118.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	442 
119.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	440 
120.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
122.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
123.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	419 
124.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	418 
125.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
126.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	414 
127.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
128.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	412 
129.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	411 
130.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	410 
131.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	409 
132.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
133.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
134.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	404 
135.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
136.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
137.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	399 
138.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	396 
140.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
141.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	391 
142.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
143.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
144.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
145.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	380 
146.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	376 
147.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
148.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
149.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	364 
151.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	361 
152.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
153.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	355 
154.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	349 
155.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	348 
156.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	348 
157.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	346 
158.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	345 
159.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	345 
160.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	340 
161.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
162.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	336 
163.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	335 
164.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
165.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
166.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
167.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	330 
168.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	330 
169.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
171.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
172.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
173.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	320 
175.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
176.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
177.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	315 
178.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
179.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	304 
180.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	304 
181.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	301 
182.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
183.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	299 
184.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	298 
185.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
186.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	297 
187.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	297 
188.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
189.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	294 
190.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	294 
191.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
192.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	293 
193.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
194.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
195.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
196.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
197.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	286 
198.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
199.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
*200.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	283 *
201.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	280 
202.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	279 
203.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
204.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
205.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
206.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
207.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	273 
208.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
209.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
210.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
211.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
212.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
213.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
214.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
215.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
216.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	259 
217.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
218.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	255 
220.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	254 
221.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	254 
222.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
223.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	252 
224.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	251 
225.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
226.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
227.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
228.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	248 
229.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	247 
230.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
231.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
232.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	233 
233.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
234.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	232 
235.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	231 
236.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	230 
237.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
238.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	226 
239.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
240.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	225 
241.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	223 
242.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
243.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
244.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	220 
245.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	219 
246.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
247.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
248.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
249.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	216 
250.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
251.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
252.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
253.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
254.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
255.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
256.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
257.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
258.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
259.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
260.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	208 
261.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	205 
262.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	205 
263.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	205 
264.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	204 
265.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
266.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
267.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
268.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	200 
269.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
270.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
271.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
272.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	193 
273.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
274.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
275.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
276.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	189 
277.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	189 
278.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
279.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	188 
280.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	188 
281.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	187 
282.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	187 
283.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	186 
284.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
285.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
286.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	185 
287.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
288.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	184 
289.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
290.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
291.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
292.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
293.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
294.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	180 
295.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
296.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
297.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	179 
299.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
*300.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	178 *
301.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	178 
302.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	177 
303.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
304.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
305.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	176 
306.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
307.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
308.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	176 
309.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
310.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
311.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
312.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
313.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
314.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
315.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	171 
316.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
317.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
318.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	170 
319.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
320.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	170 
321.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
322.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
323.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
324.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	167 
325.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
326.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
327.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
328.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	164 
329.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
330.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
331.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	162 
332.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
333.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	161 
334.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
335.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
336.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
337.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	157 
338.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	157 
339.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
340.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	156 
341.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
342.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	154 
343.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	153 
344.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	152 
345.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	151 
346.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
347.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
348.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
349.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
350.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
351.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	147 
352.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	146 
353.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
354.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
355.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
356.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
357.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	143 
358.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
359.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	141 
360.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	141 
361.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
362.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
363.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
364.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
365.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	138 
366.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
367.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	137 
368.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	137 
369.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
370.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
371.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
372.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	133 
373.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	133 
374.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
375.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
376.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
377. Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
378.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	131 
379.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
380.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	129 
381.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
382.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	128 
383.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
384.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	128 
385.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	127 
386.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
387.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
388.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
389.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	127 
390.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
391.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	126 
392.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	126 
393.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
394.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
395.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	122 
396.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	121 
397.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	121 
398.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	120 
399.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
*400.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	120 *
401.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
402.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
403.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
404.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
405.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
406.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
407.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
408.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
409.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
410.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	117 
411.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
412.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
413.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
414.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	115 
415.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
416.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
417.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
418.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	112 
419.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
420.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
421.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
422.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
423.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
424.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
425.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
426.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	108 
427.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
428.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
429.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	105 
430.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
431.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
432.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
433.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
434.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
435.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
436.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
437.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	103 
438.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
439.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
440.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
441.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
442.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	99 
443.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
444.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
445.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	97 
446.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
447.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	97 
448.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
449.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
450.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	95 
451.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
452.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
453.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	95 
454.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	94 
455.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	94 
456.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
457.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	94 
458.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
459.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
460.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
461.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
462.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	92 
463.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92 
464.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
465.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
466.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
467.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
468.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	91 
469.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
470.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
471.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
472.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	90 
473.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	90 
474.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
475.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
476.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
477.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
478.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
479.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
480.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	88 
481.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	87 
482.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
483.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
484.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
485.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
486.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
487.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
488.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
489.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
490.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
491.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
492.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
493.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	84 
494.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
495.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
496.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
497.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
498.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
499.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	82 
*500.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	81 *
501.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
502.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
503.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
504.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
505.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
506.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
507.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	79 
508.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
509.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
510.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
511.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
512.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
513.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
514.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
515.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	76 
516.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	76 
517.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
518.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
519.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	75 
520.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
521.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	75 
522.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	75 
523.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	75 
524.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
525.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
526.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	74 
527.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
528.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
529.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
530.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
531.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
532.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
533.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
534.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
535.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
536.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
537.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
538.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	70 
539.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
540.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
541.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
542.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
543.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
544.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
545.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
546.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
547.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
548.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	67 
549.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	67 
550.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	66 
551.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
552.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
553.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	66 
554.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
555.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
556.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	65 
557.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
558.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
559.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
560.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	64 
561.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
562.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
563.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
564.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
565.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
566.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	63 
567.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	62 
568.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
569.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
570.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
571.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
572.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
573.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
574.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
575.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
576.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
577.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
578.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
579.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
580.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
581.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
582.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
583.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
584.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
585.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
586.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
587.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	58 
588.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
589.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
590.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
591.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
592.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
593.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
594.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
595.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
596.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
597.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
598.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
599.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
*600.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 *
601.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
602.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
603.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
604.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
605.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
606.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
607.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
608.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	53 
609.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
610.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
611.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
612.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
613.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
614.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
615.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
616.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
617.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
618.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
619.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	52 
620.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
621.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
622.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
623.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
624.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	51 
625.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	51 
626.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
627.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
628.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
629.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
630.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
631.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
632.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
633.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
634.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
635.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
636.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
637.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
638.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
639.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	49 
640.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
641.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
642.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
643.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
644.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	48 
645.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
646.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
647.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
648.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
649.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
650.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
651.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	47 
652.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
653.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
654.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
655.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
656.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	46 
657.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
658.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
659.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
660.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
661.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
662.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
663.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
664.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
665.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
666.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
667.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
668.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	44 
669.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
670.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
671.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
672.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
673.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
674.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
675.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
676.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
677.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
678.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
679.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
680.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	43 
681.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
682.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
683.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
684.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
685.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
686.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
687.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
688.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
689.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
690.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
691.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	40 
692.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
693.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
694.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
695.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
696.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
697.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
698.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
699.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
*700.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 *
701.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
702.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
703.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
704.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
705.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	38 
706.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	38 
707.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
708.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
709.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
710.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
711.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
712.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
713.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
714.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
715.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
716.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
717.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
718.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
719.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
720.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
721.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
722.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
723.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
724.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
725.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
726.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
727.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
728.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	36 
729.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
730.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
731.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
732.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
733.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
734.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
735.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
736.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	35 
737.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
738.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
739.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
740.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
741.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
742.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
743.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
744.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
745.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
746.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
747.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
748.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
749.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
750.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
751.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
752.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
753.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
754.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
755.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
756.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
757.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
758.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
759.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
760.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	32 
761.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
762.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
763.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
764.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
765.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
766.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
767.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
768.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
769.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
770.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
771.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
772.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
773.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
774.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
775.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
776.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
777.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
778.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
779.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
780.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
781.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
782.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
783.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
784.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
785.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
786.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
787.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
788.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	29 
789.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
790.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
791.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
792.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
793.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
794.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
795.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
796.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
797.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
798.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
799.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
*800.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 *
801.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
802.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
803.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
804.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
805.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
806.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
807.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	28 
808.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
809.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
810.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
811.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
812.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
813.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
814.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
815.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
816.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
817.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
818.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
819.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
820.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
821.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
822.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
823.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
824.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
825.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
826.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
827.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
828.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
829.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
830.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
831.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
832.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
833.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
834.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
835.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
836.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
837.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
838.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
839.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
840.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
841.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
842.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
843.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
844.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
845.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
846.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
847.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
848.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
849.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
850.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
851.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
852.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	24 
853.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
854.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	24 
855.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
856.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
857.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
858.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
859.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
860.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
861.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
862.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
863.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
864.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
865.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
866.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
867.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
868.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
869.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
870.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
871.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
872.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
873.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	23 
874.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
875.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
876.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
877.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
878.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
879.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
880.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
881.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
882.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
883.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
884.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
885.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
886.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
887.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
888.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
889.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
890.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
891.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
892.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
893.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
894.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
895.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
896.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
897.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
898.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	21 
899.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
*900.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 *
901.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	21 
902.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	21 
903.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
904.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
905.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
906.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
907.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
908.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
909.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
910.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
911.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
912.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
913.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
914.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
915.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
916.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
917.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
918.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
919.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
920.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
921.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
922.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
923.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
924.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
925.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
926.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	20 
927.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
928.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
929.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
930.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
931.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
932.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
933.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
934.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
935.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
936.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
937.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
938.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
939.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
940.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
941.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
942.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
943.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
944.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
945.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
946.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
947.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
948.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
949.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
950.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
951.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
952.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
953.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	19 
954.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
955.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
956.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
957.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
958.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
959.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
960.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
961.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
962.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
963.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
964.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
965.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	18 
966.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
967.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
968.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
969.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	18 
970.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
971.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
972.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
973.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
974.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
975.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
976.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
977.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
978.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	18 
979.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
980.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
981.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
982.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
983.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
984.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
985.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
986.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
987.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
988.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
989.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
990.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
991.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
992.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
993.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
994.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
995.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
996.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	17 
997.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
998.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
999.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
*1000.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 *
1001.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1002.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1003.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1004.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1005.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1006.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1007.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	17 
1008.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1009.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1010.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1011.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1012.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1013.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1014.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1015.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1016.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1017.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1018.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1019.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1020.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1021.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1022.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1023.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1024.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1025.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	16 
1026.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1027.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1028.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1029.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1030.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1031.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1032.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1033.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1034.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	16 
1035.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1036.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1037.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1038.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1039.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1040.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1041.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1042.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1043.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	15 
1044.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1045.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1046.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1047.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1048.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1049.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1050.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1051.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1052.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1053.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1054.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1055.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1056.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1057.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1058.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1059.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1060.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1061.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1062.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1063.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1064.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1065.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1066.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1067.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1068.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	15 
1069.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1070.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1071.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1072.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1073.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1074.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1075.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1076.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1077.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1078.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	14 
1079.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1080.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1081.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1082.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1083.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1084.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1085.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1086.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1087.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1088.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1089.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1090.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	14 
1091.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1092.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1093.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1094.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1095.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1096.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1097.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1098.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1099.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
*1100.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 *
1101.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1102.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1103.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1104.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1105.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1106.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1107.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1108.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1109.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1110.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1111.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1112.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1113.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1114.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1115.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1116.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1117.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1118.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1119.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1120.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1121.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	13 
1122.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1123.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1124.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1125.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1126.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1127.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1128.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1129.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1130.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1131.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1132.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1133.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1134.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1135.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1136.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1137.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1138.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1139.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1140.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1141.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1142.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1143.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1144.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1145.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1146.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1147.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1148.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1149.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1150.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1151.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1152.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1153.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1154.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1155.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1156.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1157.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1158.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1159.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	12 
1160.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1161.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1162.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1163.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1164.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1165.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1166.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1167.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1168.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1169.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1170.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1171.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1172.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1173.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1174.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1175.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1176.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1177.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1178.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1179.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1180.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1181.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1182.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1183.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1184.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1185.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1186.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1187.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1188.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1189.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1190.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1191.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1192.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1193.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1194.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1195.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1196.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1197.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1198.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1199.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
*1200.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 *
1201.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1202.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1203.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA, 10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1204.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1205.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1206.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1207.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1208.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1209.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1210.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1211.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1212.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1213.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1214.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1215.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1216.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1217.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1218.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1219.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1220.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1221.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1222.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1223.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1224.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1225.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1226.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1227.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1228.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1229.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1230.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1231.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1232.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1233.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1234.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1235.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1236.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1237.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1238.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1239.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1240.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1241.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	10 
1242.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1243.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1244.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1245.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1246.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1247.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1248.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1249.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1250.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1251.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1252.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1253.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1254.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1255.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1256.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1257.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1258.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1259.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1260.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1261.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1262.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1263.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1264.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1265.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1266.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1267.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1268.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1269.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1270.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1271.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1272.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1273.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1274.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1275.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1276.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1277.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1278.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1279.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1280.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1281.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1282.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1283.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1284.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1285.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1286.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1287.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1288.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1289.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1290.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1291.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1292.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1293.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1294.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1295.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1296.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1297.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1298.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1299.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
*1300.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 *
1301.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1302.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1303.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1304.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1305.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1306.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1307.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1308.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1309.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1310.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1311.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1312.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1313.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1314.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1315.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1316.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1317.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1318.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1319.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1320.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1321.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1322.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1323.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1324.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1325.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1326.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1327.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1328.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1329.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1330.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1331.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	9 
1332.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1333.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1334.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1335.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1336.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1337.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1338.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1339.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1340.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1341.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1342.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1343.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1344.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1345.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1346.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1347.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1348.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1349.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1350.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1351.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1352.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1353.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1354.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1355.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1356.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1357.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1358.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1359.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1360.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1361.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1362.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1363.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1364.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1365.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1366.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1367.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1368.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1369.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1370.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1371.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1372.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1373.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1374.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1375.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1376.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1377.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1378.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1379.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1380.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1381.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1382.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1383.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1384.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1385.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1386.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1387.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1388.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1389.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1390.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1391.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1392.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1393.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1394.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1395.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1396.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1397.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1398.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1399.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
*1400.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 *
1401.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1402.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1403.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1404.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1405.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1406.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1407.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1408.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1409.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1410.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1411.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1412.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1413.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1414.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1415.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1416.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1417.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	8 
1418.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1419.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1420.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1421.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1422.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1423.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1424.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1425.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1426.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1427.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1428.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1429.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1430.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1431.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1432.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1433.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1434.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1435.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1436.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1437.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1438.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1439.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1440.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1441.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1442.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1443.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1444.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1445.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1446.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1447.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1448.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1449.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1450.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1451.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1452.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1453.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1454.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1455.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1456.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1457.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1458.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1459.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1460.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1461.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1462.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1463.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1464.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1465.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1466.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1467.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1468.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1469.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1470.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1471.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1472.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1473.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1474.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1475.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1476.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1477.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1478.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1479.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1480.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1481.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1482.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1483.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1484.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1485.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1486.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1487.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1488.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1489.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1490.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1491.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1492.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	7 
1493.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1494.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1495.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1496.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1497.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1498.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1499.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
*1500.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 *
1501.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1502.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1503.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1504.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1505.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1506.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1507.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1508.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1509.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1510.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1511.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1512.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1513.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1514.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1515.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1516.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1517.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1518.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1519.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1520.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1521.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1522.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1523.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1524.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1525.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	6 
1526.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1527.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1528.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1529.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1530.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1531.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1532.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1533.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1534.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1535.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	6 
1536.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1537.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1538.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1539.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1540.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1541.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1542.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1543.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1544.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1545.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1546.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1547.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1548.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1549.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1550.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1551.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1552.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1553.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1554.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1555.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1556.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1557.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1558.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1559.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1560.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1561.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1562.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1563.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1564.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1565.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1566.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1567.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1568.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1569.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1570.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1571.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1572.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1573.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1574.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1575.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1576.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1577.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1578.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1579.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1580.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1581.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1582.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1583.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1584.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1585.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1586.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1587.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1588.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1589.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1590.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1591.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1592.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1593.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1594.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1595.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1596.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1597.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1598.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1599.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
*1600.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 *
1601.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1602.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1603.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1604.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1605.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1606.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1607.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1608.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1609.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1610.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1611.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1612.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1613.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1614.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1615.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1616.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1617.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1618.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1619.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1620.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1621.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1622.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1623.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1624.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1625.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1626.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1627.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1628.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1629.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1630.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1631.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1632.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1633.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1634.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1635.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1636.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1637.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1638.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1639.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1640.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1641.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1642.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1643.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1644.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1645.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1646.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1647.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1648.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1649.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1650.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1651.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1652.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1653.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1654.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1655.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1656.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1657.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1658.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1659.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1660.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1661.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1662.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1663.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1664.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1665.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1666.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1667.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1668.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1669.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1670.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1671.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1672.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1673.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1674.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1675.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1676.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1677.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1678.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1679.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1680.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1681.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1682.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1683.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1684.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1685.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1686.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1687.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1688.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1689.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1690.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1691.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1692.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1693.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1694.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1695.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1696.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1697.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1698.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1699.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
*1700.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 *
1701.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1702.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1703.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1704.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1705.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1706.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1707.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1708.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1709.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1710.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1711.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1712.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1713.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1714.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1715.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1716.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1717.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1718.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1719.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1720.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1721.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1722.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1723.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1724.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1725.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1726.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1727.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1728.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1729.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1730.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1731.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1732.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1733.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1734.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1735.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1736.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1737.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1738.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1739.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1740.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1741.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1742.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1743.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1744.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1745.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1746.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1747.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1748.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1749.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1750.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1751.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1752.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1753.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1754.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1755.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1756.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1757.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1758.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1759.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1760.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1761.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1762.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1763.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1764.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1765.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1766.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1767.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1768.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1769.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1770.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1771.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1772.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1773.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1774.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1775.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1776.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1777.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1778.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1779.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1780.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1781.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1782.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1783.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1784.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1785.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1786.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1787.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1788.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1789.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1790.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1791.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1792.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1793.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1794.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1795.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1796.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1797.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1798.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1799.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
*1800.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 *
1801.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1802.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1803.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1804.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1805.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1806.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1807.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1808.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1809.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1810.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1811.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1812.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1813.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1814.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1815.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1816.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1817.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1818.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1819.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1820.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1821.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1822.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1823.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1824.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1825.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1826.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1827.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1828.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1829.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1830.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1831.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1832.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1833.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1834.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1835.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1836.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1837.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1838.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1839.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1840.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1841.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1842.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1843.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1844.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1845.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1846.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1847.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1848.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1849.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1850.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1851.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1852.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1853.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1854.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1855.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1856.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1857.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1858.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1859.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1860.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1861.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1862.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1863.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1864.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1865.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1866.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1867.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1868.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1869.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1870.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1871.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1872.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1873.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1874.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1875.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1876.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1877.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1878.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1879.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1880.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1881.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1882.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1883.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1884.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1885.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1886.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1887.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1888.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1889.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1890.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1891.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1892.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1893.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1894.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1895.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1896.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1897.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1898.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1899.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
*1900.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 *
1901.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1902.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1903.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1904.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1905.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1906.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1907.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1908.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1909.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	2 
1910.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1911.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1912.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1913.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	2 
1914.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1915.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1916.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1917.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1918.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1919.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1920.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1921.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1922.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1923.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1924.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1925.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1926.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1927.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1928.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	2 
1929.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1930.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1931.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1932.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1933.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1934.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1935.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1936.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1937.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1938.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1939.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1940.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1941.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1942.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1943.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1944.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1945.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1946.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1947.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1948.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1949.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1950.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1951.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1952.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1953.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1954.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1955.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1956.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1957.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1958.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1959.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1960.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1961.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1962.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1963.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1964.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1965.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1966.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1967.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1968.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1969.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
1970.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1971.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1972.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1973.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1974.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1975.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1976.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1977.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1978.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1979.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1980.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1981.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1982.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1983.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1984.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1985.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1986.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1987.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1988.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	1 
1989.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1990.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1991.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
1992.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
1993.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
1994.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
1995.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
1996.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
1997.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
1998.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
1999.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
*2000.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 *
2001.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2002.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2003.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2004.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2005.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2006.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2007.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2008.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2009.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2010.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2011.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2012.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2013.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2014.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2015.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	1 
2016.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2017.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2018.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2019.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2020.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2021.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2022.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2023.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2024.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2025.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2026.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2027.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2028.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2029.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2030.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2031.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2032.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2033.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2034.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2035.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2036.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2037.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2038.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2039.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2040.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2041.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2042.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2043.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2044.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2045.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2046.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2047.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2048.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2049.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2050.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2051.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2052.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2053.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2054.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2055.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2056.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2057.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2058.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2059.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2060.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2061.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2062.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2063.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2064.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2065.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2066.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2067.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2068.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2069.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2070.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2071.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2072.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2073.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2074.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2075.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2076.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2077.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2078.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2079.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2080.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2081.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2082.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2083.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2084.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2085.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2086.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2087.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2088.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2089.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2090.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2091.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2092.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2093.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2094.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2095.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2096.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2097.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2098.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2099.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *

* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2585
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2394
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2236
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2057
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1985
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1919
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1879
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1497
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1489


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5835
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5728
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3560
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2312
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2179
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1843
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1672
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1463
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2019)

Für Februar (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 & 5 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Emily Blunt


 

 
3. Emma Stone & Amy Adams


 

 

 
5. Margot Robbie & Saoirse Ronan


 

 

 
7. Anne Hathaway


 

 
8. Natalie Portman 


 

 
9. Diane Krüger


 

 
10. Isla Fisher


 

 
10. Kate Beckinsale 


 

 
10. Nicole Kidman & Charlize Theron


 

 

 
​


----------



## dabi (1 Feb. 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Jessica Biel
7.Heidi Klum
8.Jennifer Lopez
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Martina Hingis


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Mara Bergmann
6. Christa Stipp
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Yve Fehring
9. Andrea Otto
10. Christina Rann
11. Marlen Neuenschwander
12. Stephanie Meißner


----------



## Walt (1 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katharina Boger





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Maria Wedig





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## maggi77 (1 Feb. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Joelina Drews
4. Yazmin Oukhelou
5. Angela Karpova
6. Chloe Sims
7. Ana Braga
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Lauren Pope
10.Mariah Carey


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2019)

*Februar 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Natalie Dormer *




 

 

*
4. Eva Green 5. Alexandra Daddario 6. Rosamund Pike*




 

 




*7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Emila Clarke 9. Emma Stone*




 

 



*
10.
Emily Blunt - Lucy Hale - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (1 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Becky G
9. Isabela Moner
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## tort3 (1 Feb. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Isabela Moner
4. Sylvie Meis
5. Sarah Lombardi
6. Sopiko Guramishvili
7. Tanja Tischewitsch
8. Angelina Heger
9. Janina Uhse
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## Afefan (2 Feb. 2019)

1. Alina Merkau
2. Dorothea Wierer
3. Laura Dahlmeier
4. Annett Möller
5. Julia Görges
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Becky Lynch
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Sasha Banks
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Emma Watson
10. Andrea Petkovic


----------



## lappi (2 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Geraldine Olivier
3 Claire Foy
4 Katie Holmes
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Charlize Theron


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Alina Merkau
06. Angela Finger-Erben
07. Serena Salecker 
08. Vanessa Blumhagen
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## kamy (4 Feb. 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	*


----------



## STF (6 Feb. 2019)

02.2019

1 Sandra Thier
2 Judith Rakers
3 Angelique Kerber
4 Aline von Drateln
5 Taylor Swift
6 Annika Zummermann
7 Kamilla Senjo 
8 Sandra Kuhn
9 Jessica Ginkel
10 Verena Püschel
10 Ina Dietz
10 Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## JohnDaniels (7 Feb. 2019)

*1. Marlene Lufen 
2. Inka Schneider 
3. Yvonne Catterfeld* 
4. Lena Gercke 
5. Tina Ruland 
6. Barbara Schöneberger 
7. Sophie Marceau 
8. Lindsay Lohan 
9. Sonya Kraus 
10. Julia Görges


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Feb. 2019)

*Februar 2019*
Ich hab diesmal vor allem bei den Eisschnelllauf-Ladies etwas genauer hingesehen, siehe die ungeraden Plätze... wink2

Michelle Uhrig giverose


 
Lena Gercke


 
Saskia Alusalu


 
Melissa Naschenweng


 
Francesca Lollobrigida



Valentina Pahde


 
Roxanne Dufter


 
Ruby O. Fee


 
Vanessa Herzog


 
Lea Rosenboom


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Feb. 2019)

*Februar - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 




2. Nina Dobrev




3. Jaimie Alexander


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Emma Rose Roberts


 

6. Melissa Naschenweng


 

7. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

8. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

9. Julianne Alexandra Hough


 

10. Natalie Dormer


----------



## Ryan Atwood (9 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Angela Finger-Erben 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
06.) Susanna Ohlen 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits 
09.) Arianny Celeste 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angeligue Kerber


----------



## benedikt (10 Feb. 2019)

Meine Februar-Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Lorena Rae
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Irina Shayk
10. Taylor Hill


----------



## Anakin (10 Feb. 2019)

_Februar 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Laura Papendick 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## ManuN (11 Feb. 2019)

Feb. 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Jennifer Knäble	
9. Mara Bergmann	
10. Fernanda Brandao	
10. Angela Finger Erben	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Ordell Robbie (15 Feb. 2019)

02-19

1. Christina Milian
2. Vanessa Hudgens
3. Steffi Brungs
4. Fernanda Brandao
5. Sarah Lombardi
6. Jessica Burciaga
7. Becky G.
8. Lana Condor
9. Chrissie Fit
10. Carmen Electra


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Feb. 2019)

hier mein Februar-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Frauke Ludowig
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Katrin Huss
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (22 Feb. 2019)

Der Februar 2019

1. Kimberley Garner


 

2. Morgan Reid


 

3. Lena Gercke


 

4. Irina Shayk


 


5. Erin Andrews


 


6. Mirjana Zuber


 

7. Sara Sampaio


 

8. Maria Menounos


 

9. Kacy Catanzaro


 

10. Julia Muniz


 


10. Janina Uhse


 

10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## ch2004 (22 Feb. 2019)

* Februar 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## NEF (25 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	
*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## RockingSheep (26 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## StefanKa (26 Feb. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Suzan Anbeh





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Astrid Wallmann





5. Lea Marlen Woitack





6. Anneke Dürkopp





7. Svenja Jung





8. Iris Mareike Steen





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## taurus79 (27 Feb. 2019)

Februarliste

1. Jessy Wellmer
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Isabelle Körner
5. Annett Möller
6. Anna Planken
7 .Harriet von Waldenfels
8. Laura Wontorra
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Kamilla Senjo


----------



## hsvmann (27 Feb. 2019)

*02 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## pofgo (28 Feb. 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Don Sven (28 Feb. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke 

2. Vaile Fuchs 

3. Mirka Pigulla 

4. Chryssanthi Kavazi 

5. Gamze Senol 

6. Iris Mareike Steen 

7. Dorothee Bär 

8. Lena Terlau 

9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger 

10. Lena Stiffel


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2019)

Februar 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Alessandra Ambrosio
Victoria Justice
Katherine McNamara


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.02.2019 22:50*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5912 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5821 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3602 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2625 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2400 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2322 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2262 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2208 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2071 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1995 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1942 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1899 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1856 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1683 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1506 
18.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1502 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1473 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1440 
21.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1367 
22.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
23.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1306 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1295 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1263 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1178 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1158 
28.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
29.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1093 
30.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1084 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1074 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1067 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1045 
34.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1020 
35.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	964 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	963 
38.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	961 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	958 
40.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	947 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	942 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	900 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	887 
44.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	875 
45.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
46.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	842 
48.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	820 
50.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
51.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	782 
52.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	779 
53.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	772 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	771 
55.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
56.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	751 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	740 
58.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	733 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	729 
60.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	728 
61.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	722 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	718 
63.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	707 
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	707 
66.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	706 
67.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	700 
68.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	694 
69.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
70.	Britney Spears, USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
71.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	688 
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	686 
73.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
74.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	641 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	626 
76.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	620 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
78.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	611 
80.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	596 
81.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
82.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
83.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	582 
84.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	557 
86.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
87.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	550 
88.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
89.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	541 
90.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	538 
91.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
92.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
93.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
94.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	512 
95.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
96.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	504 
97.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	501 
99.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
*100.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	500 *
101.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	491 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 488 
103.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	486 
104.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
105.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
106.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	481 
107.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
108.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
109.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	470 
110.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
111.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	466 
112.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	462 
113.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	460 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	460 
115.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	459 
116.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	453 
117.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
118.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	447 
119.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	442 
120.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
122.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
123.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	422 
124.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	422 
125.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	420 
126.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	419 
127.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	415 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	415 
129.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
130.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	414 
131.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
132.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	412 
133.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	408 
134.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
135.	Anita Hofmann,	D, 13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
136.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
137.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
138.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	399 
139.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	399 
140.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
141.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
142.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
143.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
144.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
145.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	382 
146.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	380 
147.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
148.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
149.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
150.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	369 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	367 
152.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	361 
153.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
154.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	353 
155.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	353 
156.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	350 
157.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	350 
158.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	350 
159.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	349 
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	348 
161.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	346 
162.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
163.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
164.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	338 
165.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	333 
166.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
167.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
168.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
169.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
171.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
172.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	323 
174.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
175.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
176.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	318 
177.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
178.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	315 
179.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
180.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	308 
181.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	306 
182.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	304 
183.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	304 
184.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	302 
185.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	301 
186.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
187.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	300 
188.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	298 
189.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
190.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	297 
191.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
192.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
193.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	292 
194.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
195.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
196.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	287 
197.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
198.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
199.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
*200.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 *
201.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	283 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	282 
203.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
204.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
205.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	274 
206.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
207.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
208.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
209.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
210.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
211.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
212.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
213.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
214.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
215.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
216.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	263 
217.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	259 
218.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	256 
220.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
221.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	255 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	254 
223.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	254 
224.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
225.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	251 
226.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	250 
227.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
228.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
229.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
230.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
231.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
232.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	239 
233.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	237 
234.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	234 
235.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
236.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	232 
237.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	231 
238.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	228 
239.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
240.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	226 
241.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
242.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	223 
243.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
244.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	222 
245.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
246.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
247.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
248.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	217 
249.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	216 
250.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
251.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
252.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
253.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
254.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
255.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
256.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
257.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	213 
258.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
259.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
260.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	211 
261.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
262.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	209 
263.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	209 
264.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	207 
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	207 
266.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
267.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
268.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
269.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	199 
270.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	198 
271.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
272.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	196 
273.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
274.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
275.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
276.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	192 
277.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	192 
278.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
279.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	191 
280.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
281.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	190 
282.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	189 
283.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	189 
284.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
285.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	187 
286.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	186 
287.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
288.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
289.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
290.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	184 
291.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
292.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
293.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
294.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
295.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
296.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	180 
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	180 
298.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
299.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
*300.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 *
301.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
302.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	178 
303.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	178 
304.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
305.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
306.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	177 
307.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	176 
308.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
309.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
310.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
311.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
312.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
313.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	174 
314.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
315.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
316.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	174 
317.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
318.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
319.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
320.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	170 
321.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
322.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	169 
323.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
324.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
325.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	166 
326.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
327.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
328.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
329.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	165 
330.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	164 
331.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	164 
332.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
333.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
334.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	161 
335.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
336.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
337.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
338.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	160 
339.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
340.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	159 
341.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
342.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	156 
343.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
344.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
345.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	154 
346.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	153 
347.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	151 
348.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
349.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
350.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
351.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
352.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
353.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	147 
354.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
355.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	145 
356.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	144 
357.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
358.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	143 
359.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
360.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
361.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
362.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	141 
363.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
364.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
365.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
366.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
367.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	138 
368.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
369.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
370.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
371.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	136 
372.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	136 
373.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	134 
374.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
375.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
376.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	132 
377.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	132 
378.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
379.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
380.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
381.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	132 
382.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	131 
383.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	130 
384.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
385.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	129 
386.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
387.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
388.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
389.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	127 
390.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
391.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	127 
392.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
393.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	127 
394.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
395.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	126 
396.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	125 
397.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	125 
398.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	124 
399.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
*400.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 *
401.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	121 
402.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	120 
403.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	120 
404.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
405.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
406.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
407.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
408.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
409.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
410.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
411.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
412.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
413.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
414.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
415.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
416.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
417.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
418.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
419.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
420.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
421.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
422.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
423.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
424.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
425.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
426.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	108 
427.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
428.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	108 
429.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
430.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
431.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
432.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
433.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
434.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
435.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
436.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
437.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
438.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
439.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	103 
440.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	103 
441.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
442.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
443.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
444.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
445.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	101 
446.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
447.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	100 
448.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
449.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
450.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	97 
451.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
452.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	97 
453.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	96 
454.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
455.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
456.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
457.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	95 
458.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	94 
459.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
460.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	94 
461.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	93 
462.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
463.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
464.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
465.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	93 
466.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	93 
467.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
468.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
469.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
470.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
471.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
472.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
473.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
474.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
475.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	90 
476.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	89 
477.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
478.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
479.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
480.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
481.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
482.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
483.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
484.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
485.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
486.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	86 
487.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	86 
488.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
489.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
490.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
491.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
492.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
493.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	85 
494.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
495.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	84 
496.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
497.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
498.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
499.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
*500.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 *
501.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	83 
502.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	83 
503.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	83 
504.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	83 
505.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
506.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
507.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	82 
508.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
509.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
510.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
511.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
512.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
513.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
514.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
515.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
516.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
517.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
518.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
519.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
520.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
521.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
522.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
523.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	75 
524.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	75 
525.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
526.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
527.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	74 
528.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
529.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
530.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
531.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
532.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	72 
533.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
534.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
535.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
536.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
537.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	71 
538.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
539.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	70 
540.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
541.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
542.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
543.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
544.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
545.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
546.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
547.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
548.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
549.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
550.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
551.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
552.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
553.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	67 
554.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	66 
555.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
556.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
557.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
558.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
559.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
560.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	65 
561.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
562.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
563.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
564.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
565.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
566.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
567.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
568.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	63 
569.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
570.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
571.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
572.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
573.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	60 
574.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
575.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
576.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
577.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
578.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
579.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
580.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
581.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
582.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
583.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
584.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
585.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
586.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
587.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
588.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
589.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
590.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
591.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
592.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
593.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
594.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	57 
595.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
596.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
597.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
598.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	55 
599.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
*600.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 *
601.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
602.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
603.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
604.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
605.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
606.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	54 
607.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
608.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
609.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
610.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
611.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
612.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
613.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
614.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
615.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
616.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
617.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
618.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	52 
619.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
620.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	52 
621.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
622.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
623.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
624.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
625.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
626.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
627.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	51 
628.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
629.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
630.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
631.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
632.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
633.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
634.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	50 
635.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
636.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	50 
637.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
638.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
639.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
640.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
641.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
642.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
643.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
644.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
645.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
646.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
647.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	48 
648.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
649.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
650.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
651.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
652.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
653.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
654.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
655.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
656.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
657.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
658.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
659.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
660.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
661.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
662.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
663.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
664.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
665.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
666.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
667.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
668.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
669.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
670.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
671.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
672.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
673.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
674.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	44 
675.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
676.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
677.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
678.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
679.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
680.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	43 
681.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
682.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
683.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
684.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
685.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
686.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
687.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
688.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
689.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
690.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
691.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
692.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	40 
693.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
694.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
695.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
696.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
697.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
698.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
699.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
*700.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 *
701.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
702.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
703.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
704.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
705.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
706.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	38 
707.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
708.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
709.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
710.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
711.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
712.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
713.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
714.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
715.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
716.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
717.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
718.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	37 
719.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
720.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
721.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
722.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
723.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
724.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
725.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
726.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
727.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
728.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	36 
729.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
730.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
731.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
732.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
733.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
734.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
735.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
736.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
737.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
738.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
739.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
740.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
741.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
742.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
743.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
744.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
745.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
746.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
747.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
748.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
749.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
750.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
751.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
752. Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
753.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
754.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
755.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
756.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
757.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
758.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
759.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
760.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	32 
761.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
762.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
763.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
764.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
765.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
766.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
767.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
768.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
769.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
770.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
771.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
772.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
773.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
774.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
775.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
776.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
777.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
778.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
779.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
780.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	30 
781.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
782.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
783.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
784.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
785.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
786.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
787.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
788.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	29 
789.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
790.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
791.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
792.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
793.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
794.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
795.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
796.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
797.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
798.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
799.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
*800.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 *
801.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
802.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
803.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
804.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
805.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
806.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
807.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	28 
808.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	28 
809.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
810.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
811.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
812.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
813.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
814.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
815.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
816.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	28 
817.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
818.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
819.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
820.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
821.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
822.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
823.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	27 
824.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	27 
825.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
826.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
827.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
828.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
829.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
830.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
831.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
832.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
833.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
834.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
835.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
836.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
837.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
838.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
839.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
840.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
841.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
842.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
843.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
844.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
845.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
846.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
847.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
848.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	25 
849.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
850.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	25 
851.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
852.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
853.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
854.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
855.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
856.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
857.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
858.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
859.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	24 
860.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
861.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
862.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
863.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
864.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
865.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
866.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
867.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
868.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
869.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
870.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
871.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
872.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
873.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
874.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
875.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
876.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
877.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
878.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
879.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	23 
880.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
881.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
882.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
883.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
884.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
885.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
886.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
887.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
888.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
889.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
890.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	22 
891.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
892.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
893.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
894.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
895.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
896.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
897.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	22 
898.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
899.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
*900.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	22 *
901.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
902.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
903.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
904.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
905.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
906.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	22 
907.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	22 
908.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
909.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
910.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
911.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
912.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
913.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
914.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
915.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
916.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
917.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
918.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	21 
919.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
920.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
921.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
922.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
923.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
924.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
925.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
926.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
927.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
928.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
929.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
930.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
931.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
932.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
933.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
934.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
935.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
936.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
937.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
938.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
939.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
940.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
941.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
942.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
943.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
944.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
945.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
946.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
947.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
948.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
949.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
950.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
951.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
952.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
953.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
954.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
955.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
956.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
957.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
958.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
959.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
960.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
961.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
962.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
963.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
964.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
965.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
966.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
967.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
968.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
969.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
970.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
971.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
972.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
973.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
974.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
975.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
976.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
977.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
978.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
979.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
980.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
981.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
982.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
983.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
984.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
985.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
986.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
987.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
988.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
989.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
990.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
991.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
992.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
993.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
994.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
995.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
996.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	17 
997.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
998.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
999.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
*1000.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 *
1001.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1002.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1003.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	17 
1004.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1005.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1006.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1007.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1008.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1009.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1010.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1011.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1012.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1013.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	17 
1014.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1015.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1016.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1017.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1018.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1019.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1020.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1021.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1022.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1023.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1024.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1025.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1026.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1027.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1028.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1029.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	16 
1030.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1031.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1032.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	16 
1033.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1034.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1035.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1036.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1037.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1038.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1039.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1040.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1041.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1042.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1043.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1044.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1045.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1046.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1047.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1048.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1049.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1050.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1051.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1052.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1053.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1054.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1055.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1056.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1057.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1058.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1059.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1060.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1061.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1062.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1063.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1064.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1065.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1066.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1067.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1068.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1069.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1070.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1071.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1072.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1073.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1074.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1075.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1076.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1077.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1078.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1079.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1080.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1081.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1082.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1083.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1084.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1085.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1086.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1087.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1088.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1089.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1090.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1091.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1092.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1093.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1094.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1095.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1096.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1097.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1098.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1099.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
*1100.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 *
1101.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1102.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1103.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1104.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1105.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1106.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1107.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1108.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1109.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1110.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1111.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1112.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1113.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1114.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1115.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1116.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1117.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1118.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1119.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1120.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1121.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1122.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1123.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	13 
1124.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1125.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1126.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1127.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1128.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1129.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1130.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1131.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1132.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1133.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1134.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1135.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1136.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1137.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1138.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1139.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1140.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1141.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1142.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1143.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1144.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	12 
1145.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1146.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1147.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1148.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1149.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1150.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1151.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1152.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1153.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1154.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1155.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1156.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	12 
1157.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1158.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1159.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1160.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1161.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1162.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1163.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1164.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1165.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1166.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1167.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1168.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1169.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1170.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1171.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1172.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1173.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1174.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1175.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1176.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1177.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1178.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1179.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1180.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1181.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1182.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1183.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1184.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	11 
1185.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1186.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1187.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1188.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1189.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1190.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1191.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1192.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1193.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1194.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1195.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1196.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1197.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1198.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1199.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
*1200.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 *
1201.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1202.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1203.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1204.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1205.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1206.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1207.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1208.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11	 
1209.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1210.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1211.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1212.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1213.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1214.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1215.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1216.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	10 
1217.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1218.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1219.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1220.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1221.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1222.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1223.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1224.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1225.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1226.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1227.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1228.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1229.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1230.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1231.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1232.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1233.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1234.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1235.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1236.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1237.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1238.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1239.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1240.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1241.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1242.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1243.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1244.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1245.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1246.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1247.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1248.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1249.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1250.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1251.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1252.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1253.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1254.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1255.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1256.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1257.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1258.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1259.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1260.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1261.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1262.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1263.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1264.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1265.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1266.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1267.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1268.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1269.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1270.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1271.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1272.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1273.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1274.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1275.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1276.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1277.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1278.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1279.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1280.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1281.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1282.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1283.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1284.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1285.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1286.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1287.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1288.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1289.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1290.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1291.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1292.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1293.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1294.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1295.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1296.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1297.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1298.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1299.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
*1300.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 *
1301.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1302.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1303.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1304.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1305.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1306.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1307.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1308.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1309.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1310.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1311.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1312.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1313.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1314.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1315.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1316.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1317.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1318.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1319.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1320.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1321.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1322.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1323.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1324.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1325.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1326.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1327.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1328.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1329.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1330.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1331.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1332.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1333.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1334.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	9 
1335.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1336.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1337.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1338.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1339.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1340.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1341.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1342.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1343.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1344.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1345.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1346.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1347.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1348.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1349.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1350.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1351.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1352.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1353.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1354.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1355.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1356.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1357.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1358.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1359.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1360.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1361.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1362.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1363.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1364.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1365.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1366.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1367.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1368.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1369.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1370.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1371.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1372.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1373.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1374.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1375.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1376.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1377.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1378.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	8 
1379.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1380.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1381.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1382.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1383.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1384.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1385.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1386.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1387.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1388.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1389.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1390.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1391.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1392.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1393.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1394.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1395.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1396.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1397.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1398.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1399.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
*1400.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 *
1401.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1402.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1403.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1404.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1405.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1406.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1407.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1408.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1409.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1410.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1411.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1412.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1413.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1414.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1415.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1416.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1417.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1418.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1419.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1420.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1421.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1422.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1423.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1424.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1425.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1426.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1427.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1428.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1429.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1430.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1431.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1432.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1433.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1434.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1435.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	8 
1436.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1437.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1438.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1439.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1440.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1441.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1442.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1443.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1444.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1445.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1446.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1447.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1448.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1449.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1450.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1451.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1452.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1453.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1454.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1455.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1456.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1457.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1458.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1459.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1460.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1461.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1462.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1463.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1464.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1465.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1466.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1467.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1468.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1469.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1470.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1471.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1472.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1473.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1474.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1475.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1476.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1477.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1478.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1479.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1480.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1481.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1482.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1483.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1484.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1485.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1486.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1487.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1488.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1489.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1490.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1491.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1492.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1493.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1494.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1495.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1496.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	7 
1497.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1498.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1499.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
*1500.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 *
1501.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1502.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1503.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1504.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1505.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1506.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1507.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1508.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1509.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1510.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1511.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1512.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1513.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1514.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1515.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1516.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1517.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1518.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1519.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1520.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1521.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1522.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1523.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1524.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1525.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1526.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1527.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1528.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1529.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1530.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1531.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1532.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1533.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1534.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1535.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1536.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1537.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1538.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1539.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA, 6 
1540.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1541.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1542.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1543.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1544.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1545.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1546.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1547.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	6 
1548.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1549.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1550.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1551.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1552.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1553.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1554.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1555.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1556.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1557.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1558.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1559.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1560.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1561.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1562.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1563.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1564.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1565.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1566.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1567.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1568.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1569.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1570.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1571.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1572.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1573.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1574.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1575.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1576.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1577.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1578.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1579.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1580.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1581.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1582.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1583.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1584.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1585.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1586.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1587.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1588.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1589.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1590.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1591.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1592.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1593.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1594.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1595.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1596.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1597.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1598.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1599.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
*1600.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 *
1601.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1602.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1603.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1604.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1605.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1606.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1607.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1608.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1609.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1610.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1611.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1612.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1613.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1614.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1615.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1616.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1617.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1618.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1619.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1620.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1621.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1622.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1623.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1624.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1625.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1626.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1627.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1628.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1629.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1630.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1631.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1632.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1633.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1634.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1635.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1636.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1637.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1638.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1639.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1640.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1641.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1642.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1643.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1644.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1645.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1646.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1647.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1648.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1649.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1650.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1651.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1652.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1653.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1654.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1655.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1656.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1657.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1658.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1659.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1660.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1661.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1662.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1663.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1664.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1665.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1666.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1667.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1668.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1669.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1670.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1671.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1672.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1673.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1674.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1675.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1676.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1677.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1678.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1679.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1680.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1681.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1682.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1683.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5 
1684.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1685.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1686.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1687.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1688.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1689.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1690.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1691.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1692.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1693.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1694.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1695.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1696.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1697.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1698.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1699.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
*1700.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 *
1701.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1702.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1703.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1704.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1705.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1706.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1707.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1708.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1709.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1710.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1711.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1712.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1713.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1714.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1715.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1716.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1717.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1718.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	4 
1719.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1720.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1721.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1722.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1723.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1724.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1725.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1726.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1727.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1728.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1729.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1730.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1731.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1732.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1733.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1734.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1735.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1736.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1737.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1738.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1739.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1740.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1741.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1742.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B, 4 
1743.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1744.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1745.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1746.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1747.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1748.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1749.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1750.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1751.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1752.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1753.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1754.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1755.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1756.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1757.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1758.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1759.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1760.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1761.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1762.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1763.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1764.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1765.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1766.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1767.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1768.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1769.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1770.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1771.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1772.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1773.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1774.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1775.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1776.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1777.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1778.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1779.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1780.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1781.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1782.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1783.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1784.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1785.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1786.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1787.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1788.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1789.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1790.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1791.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1792.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1793.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1794.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1795.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1796.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1797.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1798.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1799.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
*1800.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 *
1801.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1802.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1803.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1804.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1805.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1806.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1807.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1808.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1809.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1810.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1811.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1812.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1813.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1814.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1815.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1816.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1817.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1818.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1819.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1820.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1821.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1822.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1823.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1824.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1825.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1826.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1827.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1828.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1829.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1830.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1831.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1832.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1833.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1834.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1835.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1836.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1837.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1838.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1839.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1840.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1841.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1842.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1843.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1844.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1845.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1846.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1847.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1848.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1849.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1850.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1851.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1852.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1853.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1854.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1855.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1856.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1857.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1858.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1859.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1860.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1861.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1862.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1863.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1864.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1865.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1866.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1867.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1868.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1869.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1870.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1871.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1872.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1873.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1874.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1875.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1876.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1877.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1878.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1879.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1880.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1881.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1882.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1883.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1884.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1885.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1886.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1887.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1888.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1889.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1890.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1891.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1892.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1893.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1894.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1895.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1896.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1897.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1898.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1899.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
*1900.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 *
1901.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1902.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1903.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1904.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1905.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1906.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1907.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1908.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1909.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1910.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1911.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1912.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1913.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1914.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1915.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1916.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1917.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1918.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	2 
1919.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1920.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1921.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1922.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1923.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1924.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1925.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1926.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1927.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1928.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1929.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1930.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1931.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1932.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1933.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1934.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1935.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1936.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1937.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1938.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1939.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1940.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1941.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1942.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1943.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1944.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1945.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1946.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1947.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1948.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1949.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	2 
1950.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1951.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1952.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1953.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1954.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1955.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1956.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1957.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1958.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	2 
1959.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1960.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1961.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1962.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1963.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1964.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1965.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1966.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1967.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1968.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1969.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1970.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1971.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1972.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1973.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1974.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1975.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1976.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1977.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
1978.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
1979.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1980.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1981.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1982.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1983.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1984.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1985.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1986.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1987.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1988.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1989.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1990.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1991.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1992.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1993.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1994.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
1995.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
1996.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
1997.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
1998.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
1999.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
*2000.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 *
2001.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2002.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2003.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2004.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2005.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2006.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2007.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2008.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2009.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2010.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2011.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2012.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2013.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2014.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2015.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2016.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2017.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2018.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2019.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2020.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2021.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2022.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2023.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	1 
2024.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2025.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2026.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2027.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2028.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2029.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2030.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2031.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2032.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2033.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2034.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2035.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2036.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2037.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2038.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2039.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2040.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2041.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2042.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2043.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2044.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2045.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2046.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2047.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2048.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2049.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2050.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2051.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2052.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2053.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2054.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2055.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2056.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2057.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2058.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2059.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2060.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2061.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2062.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2063.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2064.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2065.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2066.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2067.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2068.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2069.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2070.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2071.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2072.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2073.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2074.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2075.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2076.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2077.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2078.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2079.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2080.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2081.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2082.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2083.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2084.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2085.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2086.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2087.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2088.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2089.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2090.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2091.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2092.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2093.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2094.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2095.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2096.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2097.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2098.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2099.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
*2100.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 *
2101.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2102.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2103.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2104.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2105.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2106.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2107.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2108.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2625
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2400
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2262
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2071
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	1995
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1942
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1899
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1506
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1502


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5912
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5821
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3602
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2322
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2208
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1856
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1683
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1473
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2019)

Für März

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Amy Adams


 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 

 
4. Brie Larson 


 

 
5. Julianne Moore


 

 
6. Tori Black, USA, 26.08.88 in Seattle/USA


 

 
7. Natalie Portman



8. Maggie Rogers. USA 04.25.94 in Easton/USA


 
9. Jessica Chastain 


 
10. Emily Blunt


 
10. Margot Robbie


 
10. Natalie Dormer 


 
10. Sophie Turner


 ​


----------



## brian69 (1 März 2019)

*März 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*




 


*2. Natalie Dormer 3. Katheryn Winnick*





 

 


*4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Sophie Turner 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 

 



*7. Emilia Clark 8. Emily Blunt 9. Margot Robbie*





 

 

 


*
10.
Camilla Belle - Heather Graham - Jennifer Morrison*





 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2019)

März 2019

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Emil Müller (2 März 2019)

März 19

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Jule Gölsdorf
4 Bella Lesnik
5 Mara Bergmann
6 Yve Fehring
7 Laura Dünnwald
8 Catherine Vogel
9 Birgit Klaus
10 Christa Stipp
10 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10 Andrea Otto


----------



## Afefan (2 März 2019)

März 2019

1. Dorothea Wierer
2. Laura Dahlmeier
3. Becky Lynch
4. Alina Merkau
5. Julia Görges
6. Sasha Banks
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Nadia Hilker
9. Anne Hathaway
10. Annemaria Carpendale
10. Emma Watson
10. Andrea Petkovic


----------



## lappi (3 März 2019)

März

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Geraldine Olivier
3 Charlize Theron 
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Stefanie Hertel
9 Keira Knightley
10 Taylor Swift


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 März 2019)

März 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Angela Finger-Erben 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
06.) Maggie Siff 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits 
09.) Arianny Celeste 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angeligue Kerber


----------



## SissyMFan (5 März 2019)

März 2019




 *Juliane Seyfarth*


 Valentina Pahde


 Lena Gercke


 Saskia Alusalu


 Melissa Naschenweng


 Katharina Rumpus


 Cheyenne Pahde


 Julia Kleine


 Laura Wontorra


 Barbara Meier


----------



## tino2003 (5 März 2019)

März 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## maggi77 (6 März 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Demi Rose Mawby
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Yazmin Oukhellou
6. Abigail Clarke
7. Chloe Sims
8. Charlie Riina
9. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
10.Cathy Lugner


----------



## Quick Nick (8 März 2019)

März 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Alina Merkau
06. Angela Finger-Erben
07. Serena Salecker 
08. Vanessa Blumhagen
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## ManuN (11 März 2019)

März 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Mara Bergmann	
10. Angela Finger Erben	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## STF (12 März 2019)

03/19

1/ Sandra Thier
2/ Judith Rakers
3/ Angelique Kerber
4/ Sandra Kuhn
5/ Annika Zimmermann 
6/ Kamilla Senjo
7/ Taylor Swift
8/ Marlen Neuenschwander
9/ Ina Dietz
10/ Beth Behrs
10/ Laura Ludwig
10/ Jennifer Aniston


----------



## benedikt (13 März 2019)

Mein März Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Lorena Rae
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Kaia Gerber
07.Gintare sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Irina Shayk
10. Taylor Hill
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## dabi (14 März 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Megan Fox
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Kate Beckinsale
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Jessica Biel
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Adriana Lima


----------



## ch2004 (15 März 2019)

*März 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Walt (15 März 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den März 2015:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katharina Boger






3. Iris Mareike Steen






4. Maria Wedig






5. Isabel Hertel






6. Jessica Ginkel






7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl






8. Yana Gercke






9. Alyssa Milano






10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Walt (15 März 2019)

Sollte natürlich 2019 heißen!



Walt schrieb:


> Hier ist Walt's Voting für den März 2019:
> 
> 1. Lena Gercke
> 
> ...


----------



## weazel32 (15 März 2019)

Maria Wedig hiho


----------



## Cav (16 März 2019)

Ranking für März 2019


1. Kimberley Garner




2. Victoria Justice


 

3. Kendall Jenner




4. Irina Shayk


 

5. Izabel Goulart


 

6. Sara Sampaio


 

7. Lena Gercke




8. Morgan Reid


 

9. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

10. Maria Menounos


 

10. Mareile Höppner


 

10. Red dela Cruz


----------



## tort3 (16 März 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Isabela Moner
5. Janina Uhse
6. Michelle Dee (11.07.97)
7. Sopiko Guramishvili
8. Tanja Tischewitsch
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Angelina Heger


----------



## gaertner23 (16 März 2019)

hier mein März-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Inka Schneider
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Marietta Slomka
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## StefanKa (19 März 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Suzan Anbeh






3. Katrin Albsteiger






4. Astrid Wallmann






5. Antonia Michalsky






6. Katja Studt






7. Svenja Jung






8. Iris Mareike Steen






9. Felicitas Woll






10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## RockingSheep (21 März 2019)

März 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## kamy (22 März 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Anakin (23 März 2019)

_März 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Laura Papendick 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Selena Gomez 
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Vanessa Mai 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## NEF (24 März 2019)

März 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*
4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## Harry1982 (24 März 2019)

*März - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Nina Dobrev


 

3. Jaimie Alexander


 

4. Katheryn Winnick


 

5. Isabel May (USA, 21.11.00 in Santa Monica/USA)


 

6. Emma Rose Roberts


 

7. Melissa Naschenweng


 

8. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

9. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

10. Julianne Alexandra Hough


----------



## Don Sven (25 März 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Vaile Fuchs





3. Mirka Pigulla





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Gamze Senol





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Dorothee Bär





8. Lena Terlau





9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





10. Lena Stiffel


----------



## ManuN (26 März 2019)

März 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Mara Bergmann	
10. Angela Finger Erben	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## congo64 (30 März 2019)

Nehme das mal als deine April Wertung, für März hattest du schon gevotet, bitte darauf achten. wink2



ManuN schrieb:


> März 19
> 
> 1. Nazan Eckes
> 2. Kirsten Rademacher
> ...


----------



## taurus79 (31 März 2019)

Die Hitparade März

1. Jessy Wellmer
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Isabelle Körner
5. Annett Möller
6. Anna Planken
7 .Harriet von Waldenfels
8. Laura Wontorra
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Kamilla Senjo


----------



## Devilfish (31 März 2019)

März

*1. Avril Lavigne*


 
2. Taylor Swift
3. Demi Lovato
4. Selena Gomez
5. Ariana Grande
6. Hayley Williams
7. Victoria Justice
8. Sabrina Carpenter
9. Camila Cabello
10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Miley Cyrus
10. Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## hsvmann (31 März 2019)

*03 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.03.2019 21:40*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5999 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5902 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3652 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2675 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2406 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2336 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2288 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2246 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2085 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2005 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1951 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1919 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1859 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1698 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1520 
18.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1518 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1483 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1452 
21.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1367 
22.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
23.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1349 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1301 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1263 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1186 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1174 
28.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1117 
29.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
30.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1088 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1084 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1076 
33.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1046 
34.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1038 
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	974 
36.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	968 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	966 
39.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	964 
40.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	962 
41.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	957 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	910 
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	887 
44.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	885 
45.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
46.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	850 
48.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	820 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	789 
51.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	788 
52.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	787 
53.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	777 
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	759 
56.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	748 
58.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	746 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	738 
60.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	732 
61.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	718 
63.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
64.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	711 
65.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	708 
66.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	707 
67.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	702 
68.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	701 
69.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	695 
70.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
71.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	687 
73.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
74.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	654 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	630 
76.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	625 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
78.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
79.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	611 
80.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	606 
81.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	599 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
83.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
84.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
85.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	560 
86.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	557 
87.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	553 
88.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
89.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
90.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	538 
91.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
92.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
93.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
94.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	512 
95.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	512 
96.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	506 
97.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	505 
98.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
99.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
*100.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 *
101.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	497 
102.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	491 
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 488 
104.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	486 
105.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
106.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
107.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	477 
108.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
109.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	473 
110.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
111.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
112.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	467 
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	462 
114.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	460 
115.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	460 
116.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	456 
117.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
118.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	452 
119.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	442 
120.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
121.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	429 
122.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	428 
123.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
124.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
125.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	426 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	422 
127.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	422 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	419 
129.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	417 
130.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	416 
131.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
132.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
133.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	413 
134.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
135.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	407 
136.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
137.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
138.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	402 
139.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
140.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
141.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
142.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
143.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
144.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	388 
145.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	388 
146.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
147.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
148.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	373 
149.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	370 
151.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
152.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	367 
153.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	362 
154.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	361 
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	357 
156.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
157.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	356 
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	353 
159.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	350 
160.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	350 
161.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	348 
162.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
163.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
164.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
165.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	337 
166.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
167.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
168.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
169.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	330 
170.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	326 
173.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
174.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
175.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
176.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
177.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	319 
178.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	317 
179.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
180.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	315 
181.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
182.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	309 
183.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	308 
184.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	308 
185.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	307 
186.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	306 
187.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
188.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	300 
189.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	299 
190.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	299 
191.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
192.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
193.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
194.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	291 
195.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
196.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
197.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	287 
198.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
199.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
*200.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 *
201.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	282 
203.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
204.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
205.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	276 
206.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
207.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
208.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
209.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	272 
210.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
211.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
212.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
213.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
214.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
215.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
216.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
217.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	261 
218.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	259 
219.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	259 
220.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
221.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	257 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
223.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
224.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
225.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	252 
226.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	251 
227.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
228.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
229.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
230.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
231.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	245 
232.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
233.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	237 
234.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	235 
235.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
236.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	232 
237.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	231 
238.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	228 
239.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	227 
240.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
241.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	226 
242.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
243.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	223 
244.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
245.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
246.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	222 
247.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	219 
248.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	218 
249.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
250.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	217 
251.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
252.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
253.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
254.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
255.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
256.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
257.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
258.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
259.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
260.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
261.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	212 
262.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	211 
263.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	211 
264.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	209 
266.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	208 
267.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	207 
268.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	206 
269.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
270.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	204 
271.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
272.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
273.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
274.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	196 
275.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	195 
276.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	195 
277.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
278.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
279.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	193 
280.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
281.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	192 
282.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
283.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
284.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	189 
285.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
286.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	187 
287.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	186 
288.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
289.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
290.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	185 
291.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
292.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	184 
293.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
294.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
295.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
296.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
297.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
298.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	180 
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	180 
*300.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 *
301.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	179 
302.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
303.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
304.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
305.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	178 
306.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	178 
307.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	178 
308.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
309.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
310.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	176 
311.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
312.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
313.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
314.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
315.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
316.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
317.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
318.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	173 
319.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	173 
320.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
321.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	171 
322.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
323.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
324.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
325.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	169 
326.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	169 
327.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
328.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
329.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	166 
330.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
331.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
332.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
333.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	164 
334.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	164 
335.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
336.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
337.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	162 
338.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
339.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
340.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
341.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
342.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	159 
343.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
344.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
345.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	154 
346.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	153 
347.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	153 
348.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	153 
349.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	152 
350.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
351.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
352.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
353.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
354.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
355.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	147 
356.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
357.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	145 
358.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
359.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	145 
360.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	145 
361.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
362.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
363.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
364.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
365.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	141 
366.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	140 
367.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
368.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
369.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	139 
370.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
371.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
372.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
373.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
374.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
375.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	136 
376.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	135 
377.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	135 
378.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
379.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
380.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	132 
381.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	132 
382.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
383.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
384.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
385.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	132 
386.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
387.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	131 
388.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	130 
389.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	130 
390.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
391.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	129 
392.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
393.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	129 
394.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
395.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	128 
396.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	128 
397.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
398.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
399.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
*400.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 *
401.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	124 
402.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
403.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
404.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	122 
405.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
406.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
407.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
408.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
409.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
410.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
411.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
412.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
413.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
414.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
415.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
416.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
417.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
418.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
419.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
420.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
421.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
422.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
423.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
424.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
425.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	110 
426.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
427.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	110 
428.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
429.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	109 
430.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
431.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	108 
432.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	107 
433.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
434.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	106 
435.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
436.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
437.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
438.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
439.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
440.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
441.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
442.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
443.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	103 
444.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	103 
445.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
446.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
447.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
448.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
449.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	101 
450.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
451.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	99 
452.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
453.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	98 
454.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	98 
455.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
456.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	98 
457.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	97 
458.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
459.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
460.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
461.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
462.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
463.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	94 
464.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
465.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	94 
466.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
467.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
468.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
469.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	93 
470.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
471.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	92 
472.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
473.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
474.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
475.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
476.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	90 
477.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	90 
478.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	90 
479.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
480.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
481.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	90 
482.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	89 
483.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	89 
484.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
485.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
486.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
487.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
488.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
489.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	88 
490.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	87 
491.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
492.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
493.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
494.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	86 
495.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
496.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
497.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
498.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
499.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
*500.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 *
501.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
502.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
503.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
504.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
505.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
506.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	83 
507.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
508.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
509.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	80 
510.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
511.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
512.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
513.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
514.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
515.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
516.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
517.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
518.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
519.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
520.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
521.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
522.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
523.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
524.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
525.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
526.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	75 
527.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	75 
528.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
529.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
530.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	74 
531.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
532.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
533.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	73 
534.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
535.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
536.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
537.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
538.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
539.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
540.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
541.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	70 
542.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
543.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
544.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	70 
545.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
546.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	70 
547.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	70 
548.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
549.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
550.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
551.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
552.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
553.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
554.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
555.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
556.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
557.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	67 
558.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
559.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
560.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
561.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
562.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
563.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
564.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	64 
565.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
566.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
567.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	63 
568.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
569.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
570.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
571.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	62 
572.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
573.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
574.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	62 
575.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
576.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
577.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
578.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
579.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
580.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
581.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
582.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
583.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	59 
584.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
585.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
586.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
587.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
588.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
589.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
590.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
591.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
592.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
593.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
594.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	58 
595.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
596.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
597.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
598.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
599.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
*600.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 *
601.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
602.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
603.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
604.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
605.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
606.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
607.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
608.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
609.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	54 
610.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
611.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	53 
612.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
613.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
614.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
615.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
616.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
617.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
618.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
619.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
620.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
621.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
622.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
623.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
624.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
625.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
626.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
627.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
628.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
629.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
630.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
631.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
632.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
633.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
634.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
635.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
636.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
637.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	50 
638.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
639.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
640.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
641.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
642.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
643.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
644.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	49 
645.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
646.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
647.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
648.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	48 
649.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
650.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
651.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
652.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
653.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
654.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
655.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
656.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
657.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
658.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
659.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
660.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
661.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
662.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
663.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
664.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
665.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
666.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
667.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	45 
668.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
669.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
670.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
671.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
672.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
673.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
674.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
675.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
676.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
677.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
678.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
679.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
680.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
681.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
682.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
683.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
684.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
685.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
686.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
687.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
688.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
689.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
690.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
691.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
692.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
693.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	40 
694.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
695.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
696.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	40 
697.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
698.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
699.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
*700.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 *
701.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
702.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
703.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
704.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
705.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
706.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	39 
707.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
708.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
709.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
710.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
711.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
712.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
713.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
714.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
715.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
716.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
717.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
718.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
719.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	37 
720.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
721.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
722.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	37 
723.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
724.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
725.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
726.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
727.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
728.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
729.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
730.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
731.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
732.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	36 
733.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
734.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
735.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
736.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
737.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
738.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	35 
739.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
740.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
741.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
742.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
743.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
744.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
745.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
746.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	34 
747.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
748.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
749.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
750.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
751.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
752.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
753.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
754.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
755.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
756.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
757.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	33 
758.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
759.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
760.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
761.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
762.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
763.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
764.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	32 
765.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	32 
766.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
767.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
768.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
769.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
770.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
771.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
772.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
773.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
774.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	32 
775.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
776.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	31 
777.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
778.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
779.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
780.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
781.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
782.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
783.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	30 
784.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
785.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
786.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
787.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
788.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
789.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
790.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
791.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
792.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
793.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
794.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	29 
795.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
796.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
797.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
798.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	29 
799.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
*800.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 *
801.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
802.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
803.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
804.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
805.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
806.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
807.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
808.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
809.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
810.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
811.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
812.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
813.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
814.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
815.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
816.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
817.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
818.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
819.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
820.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
821.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	28 
822.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
823.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
824.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	28 
825.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
826.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
827.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
828.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
829.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
830.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
831.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
832.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
833.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
834.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
835.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
836.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
837.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
838.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
839.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
840.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
841.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
842.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
843.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
844.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	26 
845.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
846.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	26 
847.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
848.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
849.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	26 
850.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
851.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
852.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
853.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
854.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
855.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
856.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
857.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
858.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
859.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
860.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
861.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
862.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
863.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
864.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
865.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
866.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	24 
867.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
868.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
869.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	24 
870.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
871.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
872.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
873.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
874.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
875.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
876.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
877.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	23 
878.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
879.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
880.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
881.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
882.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
883.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
884.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
885.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
886.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	23 
887.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
888.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
889.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
890.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
891.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
892.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
893.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
894.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
895.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
896.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
897.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
898.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
899.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
*900.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	22 *
901.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	22 
902.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
903.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	22 
904.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
905.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
906.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	22 
907.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
908.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
909.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
910.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
911.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
912.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
913.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
914.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
915.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
916.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
917.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
918.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
919.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
920.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
921.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
922.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
923.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
924.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
925.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
926.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
927.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
928.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
929.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
930.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
931.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
932.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
933.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
934.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
935.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
936.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
937.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
938.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
939.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
940.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
941.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
942.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
943.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
944.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
945.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
946.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
947.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
948.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
949.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
950.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	19 
951.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
952.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
953.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
954.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
955.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
956.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
957.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
958.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
959.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
960.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
961.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
962.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
963.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
964.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
965.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
966.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
967.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
968.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
969.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
970.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
971.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
972.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
973.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
974.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
975.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	18 
976.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
977.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
978.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
979.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
980.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
981.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
982.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
983.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
984.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
985.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
986.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
987.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
988.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
989.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
990.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
991.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	18 
992.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
993.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
994.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
995.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
996.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
997.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	18 
998.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
999.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
*1000.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 *
1001.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1002.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1003.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1004.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1005.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1006.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1007.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1008.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1009.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1010.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1011.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1012.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1013.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1014.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1015.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1016.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1017.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1018.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1019.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1020.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1021.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1022.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1023.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1024.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1025.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1026.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1027.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1028.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1029.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1030.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1031.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1032.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1033.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1034.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1035.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1036.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1037.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1038.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1039.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1040.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1041.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1042.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1043.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1044.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1045.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1046.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1047.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1048.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1049.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1050.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1051.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1052.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1053.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	15 
1054.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1055.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1056.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	15 
1057.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1058.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1059.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1060.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1061.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1062.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1063.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1064.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1065.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1066.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1067.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1068.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1069.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1070.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1071.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1072.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1073.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1074.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1075.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	15 
1076.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1077.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1078.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1079.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1080.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1081.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1082.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1083.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1084.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1085.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1086.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1087.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1088.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	14 
1089.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1090.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1091.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1092.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	14 
1093.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1094.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1095.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1096.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1097.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1098.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1099.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
*1100.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 *
1101.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1102.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1103.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1104.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1105.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1106.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1107.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1108.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1109.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1110.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1111.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1112.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1113.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1114.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1115.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1116.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1117.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1118.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1119.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1120.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1121.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1122.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1123.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1124.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1125.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1126.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1127.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1128.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1129.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1130.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1131.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1132.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1133.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1134.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1135.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1136.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1137.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1138.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1139.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1140.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1141.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1142.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1143.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1144.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1145.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1146.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1147.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1148.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1149.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1150.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1151.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1152.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1153.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1154.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1155.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1156.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1157.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1158.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1159.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1160.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1161.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1162.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1163.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1164.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1165.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1166.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1167.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1168.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1169.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1170.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1171.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1172.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1173.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1174.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1175.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1176.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1177.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1178.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1179.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1180.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1181.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1182.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1183.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1184.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1185.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	11 
1186.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1187.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1188.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1189.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1190.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1191.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1192.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1193.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1194.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1195.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1196.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1197.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1198.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1199.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
*1200.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 *
1201.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1202.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1203.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1204.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1205.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1206.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1207.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1208.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1209.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1210.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1211.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1212.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1213.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1214.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1215.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1216.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1217.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1218.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1219.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	10 
1220.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1221.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1222.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1223.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1224.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1225.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1226.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1227.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1228.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1229.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1230.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1231.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1232.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1233.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1234.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1235.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1236.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1237.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1238.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1239.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1240.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1241.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1242.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1243.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1244.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1245.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1246.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1247.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1248.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1249.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1250.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1251.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	10 
1252.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1253.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1254.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1255.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1256.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1257.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1258.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1259.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1260.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1261.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1262.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1263.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1264.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1265.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1266.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1267.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1268.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1269.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1270.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1271.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1272.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1273.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1274.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1275.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1276.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1277.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1278.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1279.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1280.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1281.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1282.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1283.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1284.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1285.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1286.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1287.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1288.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1289.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1290.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1291.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1292.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1293.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1294.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1295.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1296.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1297.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1298.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1299.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
*1300.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 *
1301.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1302.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1303.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1304.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1305.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1306.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1307.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1308.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1309.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1310.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1311.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1312.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1313.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1314.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1315.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1316.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1317.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1318.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1319.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1320.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1321.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1322.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1323.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1324.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1325.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1326.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1327.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1328.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1329.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1330.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1331.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1332.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1333.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1334.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1335.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1336.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1337.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1338.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1339.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1340.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1341.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1342.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1343.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1344.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1345.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1346.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1347.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1348.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1349.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1350.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1351.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1352.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1353.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1354.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1355.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1356.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1357.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1358.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1359.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1360.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1361.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1362.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1363.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1364.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1365.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1366.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1367.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1368.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1369.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1370.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1371.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1372.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1373.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1374.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1375.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1376.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1377.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1378.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1379.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1380.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1381.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1382.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1383.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1384.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1385.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1386.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1387.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1388.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1389.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1390.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1391.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1392.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1393.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1394.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1395.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1396.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1397.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1398.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1399.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
*1400.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 *
1401.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1402.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1403.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1404.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1405.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1406.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1407.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1408.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1409.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1410.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1411.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1412.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1413.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1414.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1415.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1416.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1417.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1418.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1419.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1420.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1421.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1422.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1423.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1424.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1425.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1426.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1427.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1428.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1429.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1430.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1431.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1432.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1433.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1434.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1435.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1436.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1437.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1438.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1439.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1440.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1441.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1442.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1443.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1444.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1445.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1446.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1447.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1448.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1449.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1450.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1451.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1452.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1453.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1454.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1455.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1456.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1457.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1458.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1459.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1460.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1461.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1462.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1463.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1464.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1465.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1466.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1467.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1468.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1469.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1470.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1471.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1472.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1473.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1474.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1475.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1476.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1477.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1478.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1479.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1480.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1481.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1482.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1483.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1484.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1485.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1486.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1487.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1488.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1489.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1490.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1491.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1492.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1493.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1494.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1495.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1496.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1497.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	7 
1498.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1499.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	7 
*1500.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 *
1501.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1502.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1503.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1504.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1505.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1506.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1507.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1508.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1509.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1510.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1511.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1512.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1513.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1514.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1515.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1516.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1517.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1518.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1519.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1520.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1521.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1522.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1523.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1524.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1525.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1526.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1527.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1528.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1529.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1530.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1531.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1532.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1533.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1534.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1535.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1536.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1537.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1538.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1539.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1540.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1541.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1542.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1543.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1544.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1545.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1546.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1547.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1548.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1549.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	6 
1550.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1551.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1552.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1553.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1554.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1555.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1556.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1557.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1558.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1559.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1560.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1561.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1562.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1563.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1564.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1565.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1566.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1567.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1568.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1569.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1570.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1571.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1572.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1573.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1574.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1575.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1576.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1577.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1578.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1579.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1580.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1581.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1582.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1583.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1584.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1585.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1586.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1587.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1588.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1589.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1590.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1591.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1592.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1593.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1594.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
1595.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1596.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1597.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1598.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1599.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
*1600.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 *
1601.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1602.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1603.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1604.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1605.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1606.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1607.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1608.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1609.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1610.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1611.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1612.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1613.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1614.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1615.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1616.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1617.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1618.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1619.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1620.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1621.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1622.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1623.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1624.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1625.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1626.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1627.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1628.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1629.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1630.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1631.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1632.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1633.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1634.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1635.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1636.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1637.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1638.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1639.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	5 
1640.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1641.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1642.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1643.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1644.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1645.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1646.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1647.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1648.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1649.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1650.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1651.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1652.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1653.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1654.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1655.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1656.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1657.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1658.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	5 
1659.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1660.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1661.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1662.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1663.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1664.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1665.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1666.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1667.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1668.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1669.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1670.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1671.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1672.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1673.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1674.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1675.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1676.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1677.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1678.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1679.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1680.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1681.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1682.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1683.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1684.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1685.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1686.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1687.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1688.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1689.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1690.	Veronica Ferres, D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1691.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1692.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1693.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1694.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1695.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1696.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1697.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1698.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1699.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
*1700.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 *
1701.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1702.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1703.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1704.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1705.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1706.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1707.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1708.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1709.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1710.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1711.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1712.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1713.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1714.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1715.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1716.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1717.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1718.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1719.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1720.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1721.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1722.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1723.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1724.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	4 
1725.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1726.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1727.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1728.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1729.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1730.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1731.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1732.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1733.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1734.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1735.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1736.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1737.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1738.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1739.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1740.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1741.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1742.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1743.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1744.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1745.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1746.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1747.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1748.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1749.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1750.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1751.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1752.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1753.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1754.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1755.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1756.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1757.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1758.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1759.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1760.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1761.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1762.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1763.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1764.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1765.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1766.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1767.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1768.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1769.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1770.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1771.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1772.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1773.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1774.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1775.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1776.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1777.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1778.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1779.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1780.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1781.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1782.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1783.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1784.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1785.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1786.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1787.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1788.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1789.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1790.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1791.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1792.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1793.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1794.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1795.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1796.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 
1797.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1798.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1799.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
*1800.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 *
1801.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1802.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1803.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1804.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1805.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1806.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1807.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1808.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1809.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1810.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1811.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1812.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1813.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1814.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1815.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1816.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1817.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1818.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1819.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1820.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1821.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1822.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1823.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1824.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1825.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1826.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1827.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1828.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1829.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1830.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1831.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1832.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1833.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1834.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1835.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1836.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1837.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1838.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1839.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1840.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1841.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1842.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1843.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1844.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1845.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	3 
1846.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1847.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1848.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1849.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1850.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1851.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1852.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1853.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1854.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1855.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1856.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1857.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1858.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1859.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1860.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1861.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1862.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1863.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1864.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1865.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1866.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1867.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1868.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1869.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1870.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1871.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1872.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1873.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1874.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1875.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1876.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1877.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1878.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1879.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1880.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1881.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1882.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1883.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1884.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1885.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1886.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1887.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1888.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1889.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1890.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1891.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1892.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1893.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1894.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1895.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1896.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1897.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1898.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1899.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
*1900.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 *
1901.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1902.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1903.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1904.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1905.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1906.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1907.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1908.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1909.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1910.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1911.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1912.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1913.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1914.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1915.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1916.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1917.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1918.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1919.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1920.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1921.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1922.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1923.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1924.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1925.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	2 
1926.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1927.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1928.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1929.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1930.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1931.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1932.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1933.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1934.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1935.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1936.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1937.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1938.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1939.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1940.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1941.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1942.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1943.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1944.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1945.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1946.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1947.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1948.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1949.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1950.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1951.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1952.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1953.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1954.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1955.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1956.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1957.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1958.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1959.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1960.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1961.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1962.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1963.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1964.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1965.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1966.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1967.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1968.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1969.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1970.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1971.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1972.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1973.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1974.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1975.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1976.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1977.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1978.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1979.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1980.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1981.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1982.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
1983.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
1984.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1985.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1986.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1987.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1988.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1989.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1990.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1991.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1992.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1993.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1994.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
1995.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
1996.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
1997.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
1998.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
1999.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
*2000.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 *
2001.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2002.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2003.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2004.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2005.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2006.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2007.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2008.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2009.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2010.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2011.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2012.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2013.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2014.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2015.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2016.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2017.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2018.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2019.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2020.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2021.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2022.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2023.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2024.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2025.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2026.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2027.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2028.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	1 
2029.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2030.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2031.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2032.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2033.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2034.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2035.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2036.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2037.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2038.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2039.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2040.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2041.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2042.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2043.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2044.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2045.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2046.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2047.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2048.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2049.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2050.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2051.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2052.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2053.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2054.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2055.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2056.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2057.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2058.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2059.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2060.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2061.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2062.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	1 
2063.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2064.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2065.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2066.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2067.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2068.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2069.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2070.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2071.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2072.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2073.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2074.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2075.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2076.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2077.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2078.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2079.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2080.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2081.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2082.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2083.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2084.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2085.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2086.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2087.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2088.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2089.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2090.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2091.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2092.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2093.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2094.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2095.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2096.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2097.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2098.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2099.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
*2100.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 *
2101.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2102.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2103.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2104.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2105.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2106.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2107.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2108.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2109.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2110.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2111.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2112.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2113.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2114.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2675
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2406
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2288
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2085
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2005
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1951
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1919
8.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1520
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1518


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	5999
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5902
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3652
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2336
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2246
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1859
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1698
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1483
10.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2019)

Für April (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


 

 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
3. Brie Larson


 

 

 
3. Isla Fisher


 

 

 
5. Natalie Portman


 

 
6. Elle Fanning USA, 09.04.98. in Conyers/USA


 

 
7. Barbara Palvin


 

 
8. Karlie Kloss


 

 
9. Diane Kruger


 
10. Anna Kendrick


 
10. Emma Stone


 
10. Gemma Arterton


 
10. Olivia Munn


 ​


----------



## ch2004 (1 Apr. 2019)

*April 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Apr. 2019)

April, April

1. Kamilla Senjo >>> TOP 100!!!
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Marlen Neuenschwander
5. Birgit Klaus
6. Jule Gölsdorf 
7. Bella Lesnik 
8. Anne Wilmes
9. Yve Fehring 
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## pofgo (1 Apr. 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Afefan (1 Apr. 2019)

1. Dorothea Wierer
2. Becky Lynch
3. Julia Görges
4. Annett Möller
5. Alina Merkau
6. Eva Imhof
7. Laura Dahlmeier
8. Sasha Banks
9. Emma Watson
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## RoadDog (1 Apr. 2019)

April 2019

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## tino2003 (1 Apr. 2019)

April 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## lappi (1 Apr. 2019)

April 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Geraldine Olivier
3 Charlize Theron
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Stefanie Hertel
9 Keira Knightley
10 Taylor Swift


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Apr. 2019)

Lena Gercke


 Michelle Uhrig


 Juliane Seyfarth


 Katharina Rumpus


 Saskia Alusalu


 Valentina Pahde


 Laura Wontorra


 Bianca Walter (-> Wiki) hatte gestern Geburtstag - nachträglich glueck09


 Julia Kleine


 Francesca Lollobrigida


----------



## maggi77 (2 Apr. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Joelina Drews
3. Demi Rose Mawby
4. Angela Karpova
5. Yazmin Oukhellou
6. Abigail Clarke
7. Khloe Terae
8. Chloe Sims
9. Ana Braga
10.Lauren Pope


----------



## brian69 (4 Apr. 2019)

*April 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Natalie Dormer*




 




*4. Sophie Turner 5. Olivia Munn 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 

 


*7. Alexandra Daddario 8. Emilia Clarke 9. Margot Robbie*




 

 

 


*10.
Camilla Belle - Eva Green - Isla Fisher*




 

 

​


----------



## tort3 (7 Apr. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Michelle Dee
5. Isabela Moner
6. Sylvie Meis
7. Sopiko Guramishvili
8. Tanja Tischewitsch
9. Angelina Heger 
10. Janina Uhse
10. Victoria Justice
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## Quick Nick (8 Apr. 2019)

April 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Laura Papendick
05. Alina Merkau
06. Angela Finger-Erben
07. Serena Salecker 
08. Vanessa Blumhagen
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## STF (8 Apr. 2019)

1. Sandra Thier
2. Judith Rakers
3. Ina Dietz
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Annika Zimmermann
6. Sandra Kuhn
7. Christna von Ungern-Sternberg
8. Aline von Drateln
9. Jessica Ginkel
10. Sabrins Staubitz
10. Anne Igartiburu
10. Anja Reschke


----------



## Cav (9 Apr. 2019)

Mein Ranking für April 2019

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Janina Uhse


 

3. Chloe Bennet


 


4. Eiza Gonzalez


 

5. Kimberley Garner


 

6. Irina Shayk


 

7. Lucy Mecklenburgh


 

8. Jordana Bewster


 

9. Mirjana Zuber


 

10. Sara Sampaio


 

10. Michelle Keegan


 

10. Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## benedikt (9 Apr. 2019)

Mein April-Voting:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Lorena Rae
06. Kaia Gerber
07 .Irina Shayk
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Taylor Hill
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Gintare Sudziute


----------



## Ryan Atwood (12 Apr. 2019)

April 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Alina Merkau
04.) Angela Finger Erben
05.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
06.) Maggie Siff 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Jana Azizi
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angeligue Kerber


----------



## dabi (13 Apr. 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Adriana Lima
4.Priyanka Chopra
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Jessica Biel
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Mila Kunis
9.Anna Kournikova
10.Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Apr. 2019)

hier mein April-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Simone Panteleit
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Anna Planken
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## kamy (17 Apr. 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## beobachter5 (17 Apr. 2019)

1. Nicole Mieth
2. Ania Niedick
3. Katja Runiello 
4. Verena Wriedt
5. Ekaterina Leonova
6. Sarah Lombardi
7. Bernadette Kaspar
8. Nina Bott
9. Magdalena Brzeska
10. Anja Kling


----------



## Walt (23 Apr. 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den April 2019:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katharina Boger





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Maria Wedig





5. Isabel Hertel





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Don Sven (24 Apr. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Mirka Pigulla





5. Chryssanthi Kavazi





6. Diana Amft





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Lena Terlau





9. Lena Stiffel





10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## Anakin (25 Apr. 2019)

_April 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Laura Papendick 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Vanessa Blumhagen
#07: Alina Merkau 
#08: Jelena Jensen 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Jolee Love
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## StefanKa (25 Apr. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke








2. Katrin Albsteiger








3. Antonia Michalsky








4. Katja Studt 








5. Suzan Anbeh








6. Astrid Wallmann








7. Svenja Jung








8. Iris Mareike Steen 








9. Mariangela Scelsi








10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## Devilfish (28 Apr. 2019)

April

*1. Avril Lavigne* giveheart


 

2. Taylor Swift love4
3. Selena Gomez
4. Demi Lovato
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Ariana Grande
7. Hayley Williams
8. Sabrina Carpenter
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## taurus79 (28 Apr. 2019)

Favoritenliste April

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Jessy Wellmer
4. Stephanie Puls
5. Jule Gölsdorf
6. Anna Planken
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Ruth Hoffmann
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Annett Möller


----------



## NEF (29 Apr. 2019)

April 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	
*


----------



## hsvmann (29 Apr. 2019)

*04 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## RockingSheep (30 Apr. 2019)

April 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2019)

Erst mal schnell ohne Bilder, beim nächsten Mal wieder normal

*01. Rachael Taylor*

*02. Sarah Gadon*

*03. Saoirse Ronan*

*04. Diane Kruger*

*05. Angourie Rice*

*06. Eliza Bennett*

*07. Lucy Boynton*

*08. Lily James*

*09. Dido Armstrong*

*10. Sonja Gerhardt*

*10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2019)

April 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Alessandra Ambrosio
Victoria Justice
Kimberley Garner


----------



## pofgo (30 Apr. 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.04.2019 21:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6066 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5981 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3686 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2724 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2411 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2348 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2305 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2266 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2099 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2016 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1970 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1939 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1862 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1705 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1539 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1530 
18.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1493 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1467 
21.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1395 
22.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1378 
23.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1311 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1263 
26.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1195 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1189 
28.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1141 
29.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
30.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1093 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1088 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1078 
33.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1057 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1050 
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	984 
36.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	981 
37.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	975 
38.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	972 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	969 
41.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	963 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	920 
43.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	912 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	893 
45.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
46.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
47.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	863 
48.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	829 
50.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	810 
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	799 
52.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	796 
53.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	787 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	783 
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	767 
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	759 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	755 
58.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	747 
60.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	742 
61.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	719 
63.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	716 
64.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
65.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	711 
66.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	711 
67.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	710 
68.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	707 
69.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	702 
70.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
71.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	689 
73.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
74.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	667 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	635 
76.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	629 
77.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
78.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	617 
79.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
80.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	615 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	611 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
83.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
84.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
85.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	564 
86.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	561 
87.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	559 
88.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
89.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
90.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	547 
91.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
92.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
93.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
94.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	521 
95.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	513 
96.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	512 
97.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	507 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	506 
99.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
*100.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 *
101.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
102.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	491 
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 488 
104.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	486 
105.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
106.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
107.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	481 
108.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	478 
109.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
110.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	472 
111.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	464 
114.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	460 
115.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	460 
116.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	459 
117.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	459 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
119.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	447 
120.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	436 
121.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	434 
122.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	434 
123.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
124.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
125.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	426 
126.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	424 
128.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	423 
129.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	422 
130.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	417 
131.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	415 
132.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
133.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
134.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	413 
135.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
136.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
137.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	406 
138.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
139.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
140.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
141.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	395 
142.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
143.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	394 
144.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
145.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
146.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
147.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	381 
148.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	376 
149.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
150.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	375 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	373 
152.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
153.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	370 
154.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
155.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	367 
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	358 
157.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	358 
158.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	358 
159.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
160.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	351 
161.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	351 
162.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
163.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
164.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
165.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	337 
166.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	333 
167.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
168.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
169.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	330 
170.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
171.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	329 
172.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	327 
173.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
174.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	326 
175.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
176.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
177.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
178.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	321 
179.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
180.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	317 
181.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
182.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	313 
183.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	312 
184.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	311 
185.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	310 
186.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
187.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	308 
188.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	308 
189.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
190.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	299 
191.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
192.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	295 
193.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
194.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
195.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	291 
196.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
197.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
198.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
199.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
*200.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 *
201.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	283 
203.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	280 
204.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
205.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
206.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	276 
207.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
208.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
209.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
210.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
211.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
212.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	271 
213.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
214.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
215.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
216.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	267 
217.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
218.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	263 
219.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	259 
220.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
221.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	257 
222.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
223.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
224.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	254 
225.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
226.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	251 
227.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	251 
228.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
229.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
230.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
231.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
232.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
233.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	237 
234.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	236 
235.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	233 
236.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
237.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	231 
238.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	231 
239.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	231 
240.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	230 
241.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	228 
242.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
243.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	227 
244.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
245.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	223 
246.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
247.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
248.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	220 
249.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
250.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
251.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	217 
252.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
253.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
254.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
255.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	216 
256.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	215 
257.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
258.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
259.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
260.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
261.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
262.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
263.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
264.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	211 
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	211 
266.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	211 
267.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	211 
268.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	210 
269.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
270.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	204 
271.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
272.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
273.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
274.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	200 
275.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	199 
276.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
277.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	196 
278.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	195 
279.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	195 
280.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
281.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
282.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
283.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	192 
284.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	192 
285.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
286. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
287.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	189 
288.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
289.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
290.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
291.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
292.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
293.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	184 
294.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
295.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
296.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	182 
297.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
298.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
299.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
*300.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	180 *
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	180 
302.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
303.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	179 
304.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	179 
305.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	179 
306.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
307.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
308.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
309.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	178 
310.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	177 
311.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
312.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
313.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	176 
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	176 
315.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
316.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
317.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	176 
318.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
319.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
320.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
321.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
322.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
323.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	173 
324.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
325.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
326.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
327.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
328.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	168 
329.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	167 
330.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
331.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	167 
332.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
333.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
334.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
335.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	164 
336.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
337.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	163 
338.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	162 
339.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
340.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
341.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
342.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
343.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	159 
344.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	157 
345.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
346.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
347.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	154 
348.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
349.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	153 
350.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	153 
351.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	152 
352.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	152 
353.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
354.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
355.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
356.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
357.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	149 
358.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	148 
359.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
360.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	146 
361.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
362.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
363.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	144 
364.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
365.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
366.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
367.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
368.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	142 
369.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	140 
370.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	140 
371.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
372.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
373.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	139 
374.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
375.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
376.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	137 
377.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
378.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
379.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
380.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	136 
381.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	135 
382.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	134 
383.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
384.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	133 
385.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
386.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	133 
387.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
388.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
389.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
390.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	132 
391.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
392.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
393.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
394.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	129 
395.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
396.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	128 
397.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	127 
398.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
399.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
*400.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 *
401.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	124 
402.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
403.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
404.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	122 
405.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
406.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	119 
407.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	119 
408.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
409.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
410.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
411.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
412.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
413.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
414.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
415.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
416.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
417. Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	117 
418.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
419.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
420.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
421.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
422.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
423.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
424.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	112 
425.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
426.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
427.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
428.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	112 
429.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
430.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	110 
431.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
432.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
433.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
434.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	108 
435.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	108 
436.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	107 
437.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
438.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
439.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
440.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
441.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
442.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
443.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
444.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	104 
445.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
446.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
447.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	103 
448.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	103 
449.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	103 
450.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
451.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
452.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
453.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
454.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
455.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	100 
456.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
457.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	98 
458.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
459.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
460.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
461.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	97 
462.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	96 
463.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	96 
464.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	96 
465.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
466.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
467.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
468.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	95 
469.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	95 
470.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	94 
471.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
472.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
473.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
474.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
475.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
476.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
477.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
478.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	92 
479.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
480.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
481.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
482.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
483.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	90 
484.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
485.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
486.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
487.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
488.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
489.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
490.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
491.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
492.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	87 
493.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
494.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
495.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
496.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
497.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
498.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
499.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
*500.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 *
501.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
502.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
503.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
504.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
505.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
506.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
507.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	83 
508.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
509.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
510.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	81 
511.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
512.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
513.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
514.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
515.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
516.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
517.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	79 
518.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
519.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
520.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
521.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
522.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
523.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
524.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
525.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	76 
526.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	76 
527.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
528.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
529.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	75 
530.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
531.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
532.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	74 
533.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
534.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	74 
535.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
536.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	73 
537.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	73 
538.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
539.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	72 
540.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
541.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
542.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
543.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
544.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
545.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
546.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
547.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
548.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
549.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
550.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
551.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	69 
552.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
553.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
554.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
555.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
556.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
557.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
558.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
559.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	67 
560.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	66 
561.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
562.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
563.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
564.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	65 
565.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
566.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
567.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
568.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	64 
569.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
570.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
571.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
572.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
573.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
574.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
575.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
576.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
577.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
578.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
579.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
580.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
581.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
582.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
583.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
584.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
585.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
586.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	59 
587.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
588.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
589.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
590.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
591.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
592.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
593.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
594.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
595.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	58 
596.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
597.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
598.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
599.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
*600.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 *
601.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	56 
602.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
603.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
604.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
605.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
606.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
607.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
608.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
609.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
610.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	54 
612.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	53 
613.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
614.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
615.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
616.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
617.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
618.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
619.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
620.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
621.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
622.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
623.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
624.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
625.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
626.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
627.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
628.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
629.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
630.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
631.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
632.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
633.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
634.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	51 
635.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
636.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
637.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
638.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
639.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
640.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
641.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
642.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
643.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
644.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
645.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	49 
646.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
647.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
648.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
649.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
650.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
651.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
652.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
653.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
654.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	47 
655.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
656.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
657.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
658.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
659.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
660.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
661.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
662.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
663.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	46 
664.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
665.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	46 
666.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	45 
667.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
668.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
669.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	45 
670.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
671.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
672.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
673.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
674.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
675.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
676.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
677.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
678.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
679.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
680.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
681.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
682.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
683.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
684.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
685.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
686.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
687.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
688.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
689.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	42 
690.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
691.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
692.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
693.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
694.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
695.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
696.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
697.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
698.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	40 
699.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
*700.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 *
701.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	40 
702.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
703.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
704.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
705.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
706.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
707.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	39 
708.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
709.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
710.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	39 
711.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
712.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
713.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
714.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	39 
715.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
716.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
717.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	38 
718.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
719.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	38 
720.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
721.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
722.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
723.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
724.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
725.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
726.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
727.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	37 
728.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
729.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
730.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	37 
731.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
732.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
733.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
734.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
735.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
736.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
737.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
738.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
739.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
740.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
741.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
742.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
743.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
744.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
745.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
746.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
747.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	35 
748.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
749.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
750.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
751.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
752.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
753.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
754.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
755.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
756.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
757.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
758.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
759.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	34 
760.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
761.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
762.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
763.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
764.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	33 
765.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
766.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
767.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
768.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
769.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
770.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	32 
771.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	32 
772.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
773.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
774.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
775.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
776.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
777.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
778.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
779.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
780.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
781.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
782.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
783.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
784.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
785.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	31 
786.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	31 
787.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
788.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
789.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
790.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
791.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
792.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
793.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
794.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
795.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
796.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
797.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
798.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	30 
799.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
*800.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 *
801.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
802.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
803.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
804.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
805.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
806.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D, 29 
807.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
808.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
809.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	29 
810.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
811.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
812.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
813.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
814.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
815.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
816.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
817.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
818.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
819.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
820.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
821.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
822.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
823.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
824.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
825.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
826.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	28 
827.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
828.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
829.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
830.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
831.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
832.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	27 
833.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
834.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
835.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
836.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
837.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
838.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	27 
839.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
840.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
841.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
842.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
843.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
844.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
845.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
846.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
847.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
848.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
849.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
850.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
851.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
852.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
853.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
854.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
855.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	26 
856.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
857.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
858.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
859.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
860.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
861.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
862.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
863.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
864.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
865.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
866.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
867.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
868.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
869.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
870.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
871.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
872.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	24 
873.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
874.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
875.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
876.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
877.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
878.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
879.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
880.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
881.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
882.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
883.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
884.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
885.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
886.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
887.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
888.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
889.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
890.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
891.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
892.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
893.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
894.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
895.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
896.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
897.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
898.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
899.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
*900.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 *
901.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
902.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
903.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
904.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
905.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
906.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	22 
907.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
908.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
909.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
910.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
911.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
912.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
913.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
914.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
915.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
916.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
917.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
918.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
919.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
920.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
921.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
922.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
923.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
924.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
925.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
926.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
927.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
928.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	21 
929.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
930.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
931.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
932.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
933.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
934.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
935.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	20 
936.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
937.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
938.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
939.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
940.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
941.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
942.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
943.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
944.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
945.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
946.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
947.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
948.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
949.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
950.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
951.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
952.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
953.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
954.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
955.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
956.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
957.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
958.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
959.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
960.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
961.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
962.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
963.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
964.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
965.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
966.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
967.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
968.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
969.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
970.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
971.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
972.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
973.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
974.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
975.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	19 
976.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
977.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
978.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
979.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	18 
980.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
981.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
982.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
983.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	18 
984.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
985.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
986.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
987.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
988.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
989.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
990.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
991.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
992.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
993.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
994.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
995.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
996.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
997.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
998.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
999.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
*1000.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 *
1001.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1002.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1003.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1004.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1005.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1006.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1007.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1008.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1009.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1010.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1011.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1012.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1013.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1014.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1015.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1016.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1017.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1018.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1019.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1020.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1021.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1022.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1023.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1024.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1025.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1026.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1027.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1028.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1029.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1030.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1031.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1032.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1033.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1034.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1035.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	16 
1036.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1037.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1038.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1039.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1040.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1041.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1042.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1043.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1044.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1045.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1046.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1047.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1048.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1049.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1050.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1051.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1052.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1053.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1054.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1055.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1056.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1057.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	15 
1058.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1059.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1060.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1061.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1062.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1063.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1064.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1065.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1066.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1067.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1068.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1069.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1070.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1071.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1072.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1073.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1074.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1075.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1076.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1077.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1078.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1079.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1080.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1081.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1082.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1083.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1084.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1085.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1086.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1087.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1088.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1089.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1090.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	14 
1091.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1092.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1093.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1094.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1095.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1096.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1097.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1098.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1099.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
*1100.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 *
1101.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1102.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1103.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1104.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1105.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1106.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1107.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1108.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1109.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1110.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1111.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1112.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1113.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1114.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1115.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1116.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1117.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1118.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1119.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1120.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1121.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1122.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1123.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1124.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1125.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1126.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1127.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1128.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1129.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1130.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1131.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1132.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1133.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1134.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1135.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1136.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1137.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1138.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1139.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1140.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1141.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1142.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1143.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1144.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1145.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	12 
1146.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1147.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1148.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1149.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1150.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1151.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	12 
1152.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1153.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1154.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1155.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1156.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1157.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1158.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1159.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1160.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1161.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1162.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1163.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	12 
1164.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1165.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1166.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1167.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1168.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1169.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1170.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	12 
1171.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1172.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1173.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1174.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1175.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1176.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1177.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1178.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1179.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1180.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1181.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1182.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1183.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1184.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1185.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1186.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1187.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1188.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1189.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1190.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1191.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1192.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1193.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1194.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1195.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1196.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1197.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1198.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1199.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
*1200.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 *
1201.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1202.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1203.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	11 
1204.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1205.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1206.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1207.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1208.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1209.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1210.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1211.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1212.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1213.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1214.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1215.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1216.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1217.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1218.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1219.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1220.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1221.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1222.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1223.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1224.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1225.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1226.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1227.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1228.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1229.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1230.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1231.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1232.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1233.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1234.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1235.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1236.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1237.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1238.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1239.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1240.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1241.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1242.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1243.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1244.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1245.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1246.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1247.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1248.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1249.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1250.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1251.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1252.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1253.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1254.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1255.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	10 
1256.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1257.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1258.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1259.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1260.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1261.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1262.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1263.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1264.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1265.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1266.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1267.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1268.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1269.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1270.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1271.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1272.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1273.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1274.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1275.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1276.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1277.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1278.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1279.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1280.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1281.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1282.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1283.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1284.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1285.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1286.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1287.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1288.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1289.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1290.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1291.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1292.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1293.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1294.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1295.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1296.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1297.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1298.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1299.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
*1300.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 *
1301.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1302.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1303.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1304.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1305.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1306.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1307.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1308.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1309.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1310.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1311.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1312.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1313.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1314.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1315.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1316.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1317.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1318.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1319.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1320.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1321.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1322.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1323.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1324.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1325.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1326.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1327.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1328.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1329.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1330.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1331.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1332.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1333.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1334.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1335.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1336.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1337.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1338.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1339.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1340.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1341.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1342.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1343.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1344.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1345.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1346.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1347.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1348.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1349.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1350.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1351.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1352.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1353.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1354.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1355.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1356.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1357.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1358.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1359.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1360.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1361.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1362.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1363.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1364.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1365.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1366.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1367.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1368.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1369.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1370.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1371.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1372.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1373.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1374.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1375.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1376.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1377.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1378.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1379.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1380.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1381.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1382.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1383.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1384.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1385.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1386.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1387.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1388.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1389.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1390.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1391.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1392.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1393.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1394.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1395.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1396.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	8 
1397.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1398.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1399.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
*1400.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 *
1401.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1402.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1403.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1404.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1405.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1406.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1407.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1408.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1409.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1410.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1411.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1412.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1413.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1414.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1415.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1416.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1417.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1418.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	8 
1419.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1420.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1421.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1422.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1423.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1424.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1425.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1426.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1427.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1428.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1429.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1430.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1431.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1432.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1433.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1434.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1435.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1436.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1437.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1438.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1439.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1440.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1441.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1442.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1443.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1444.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1445.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1446.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1447.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1448.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1449.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1450.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1451.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1452.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1453.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1454.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1455.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1456.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1457.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1458.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1459.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1460.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1461.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1462.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1463.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1464.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1465.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1466.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1467.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1468.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1469.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1470.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1471.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1472.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	7 
1473.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1474.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1475.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1476.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	7 
1477.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1478.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1479.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1480.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1481.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1482.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1483.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1484.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1485.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1486.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1487.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1488.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1489.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1490.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1491.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1492.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1493.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1494.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1495.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1496.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1497.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1498.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1499.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
*1500.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 *
1501.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1502.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1503.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1504.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1505.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1506.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1507.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1508.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1509.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1510.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1511.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1512.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1513.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1514.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1515.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1516.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1517.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1518.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1519.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1520.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1521.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1522.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1523.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1524.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1525.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1526.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1527.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1528.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1529.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1530.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1531.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1532.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1533.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1534.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1535.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1536.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1537.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1538.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1539.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1540.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1541.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1542.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1543.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1544.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1545.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1546.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1547.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1548.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1549.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1550.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1551.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1552.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1553.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1554.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1555.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1556.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1557.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1558.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1559.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1560.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1561.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1562.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1563.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1564.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1565.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1566.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1567.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1568.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1569.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1570.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1571.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1572.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1573.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1574.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1575.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1576.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1577.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1578.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1579.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1580.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1581.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1582.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1583.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1584.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1585.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1586.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1587.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1588.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1589.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1590.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1591.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1592.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1593.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1594.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1595.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1596.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1597.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1598.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1599.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	6 
*1600.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 *
1601.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1602.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1603.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1604.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1605.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1606.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1607.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1608.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1609.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1610.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1611.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1612.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1613.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1614.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1615.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1616.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1617.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1618.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1619.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1620.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1621.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1622.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1623.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1624.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1625.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1626.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1627.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	5 
1628.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1629.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1630.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1631.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1632.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1633.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1634.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1635.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1636.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1637.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1638.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1639.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1640.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1641.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1642.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1643.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1644.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1645.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1646.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1647.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1648.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1649.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1650.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1651.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1652.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1653.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1654.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1655.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1656.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1657.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1658.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1659.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1660.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1661.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1662.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1663.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1664.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1665.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1666.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1667.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1668.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1669.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1670.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1671.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1672.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1673.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1674.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1675.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1676.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1677.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1678.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1679.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1680.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1681.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1682.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1683.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1684.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1685.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1686.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1687.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1688.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1689.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1690.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1691.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1692.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1693.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1694.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1695.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1696.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1697.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1698.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1699.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
*1700.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 *
1701.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1702.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1703.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1704.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1705.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1706.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1707.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1708.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1709.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1710.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1711.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1712.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1713.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1714.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1715.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1716.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1717.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1718.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1719.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1720.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1721.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1722.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1723.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1724.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1725.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1726.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1727.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1728.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1729.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1730.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1731.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1732.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1733.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1734.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1735.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1736.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1737.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1738.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1739.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1740.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1741.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1742.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1743.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1744.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1745.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1746.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1747.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1748.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1749.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1750.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1751.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1752.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1753.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1754.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1755.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1756.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1757.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1758.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1759.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1760.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1761.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1762.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1763.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1764.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1765.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1766.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1767.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1768.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1769.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1770.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1771.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1772.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1773.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1774.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1775.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1776.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1777.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1778.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1779.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1780.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1781.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1782.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1783.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1784.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1785.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1786.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1787.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1788.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1789.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1790.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1791.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1792.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1793.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1794.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1795.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1796.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1797.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1798.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1799.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
*1800.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	3 *
1801.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1802.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1803.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1804.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1805.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1806.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1807.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1808.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1809.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1810.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1811.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	3 
1812.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1813.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1814.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1815.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1816.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1817.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1818.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1819.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1820.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1821.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1822.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1823.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1824.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1825.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1826.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1827.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1828.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1829.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1830.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1831.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1832.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1833.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1834.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1835.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1836.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1837.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1838.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1839.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1840.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1841.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1842.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1843.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1844.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1845.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1846.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1847.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1848.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1849.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1850.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	3 
1851.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1852.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1853.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1854.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1855.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1856.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1857.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1858.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1859.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1860.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1861.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1862.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1863.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1864.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1865.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1866.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1867.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1868.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1869.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1870.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1871.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1872.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1873.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1874.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1875.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1876.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1877.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1878.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1879.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1880.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1881.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1882.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1883.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1884.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1885.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1886.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1887.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1888.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1889.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1890.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1891.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1892.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1893.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1894.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1895.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1896.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1897.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1898.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1899.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
*1900.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 *
1901.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1902.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1903.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1904.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1905.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1906.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1907.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1908.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1909.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1910.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1911.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1912.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1913.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1914.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1915.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1916.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1917.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1918.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1919.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1920.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1921.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1922.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1923.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1924.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1925.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1926.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1927.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1928.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1929.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1930.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1931.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1932.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1933.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1934.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1935.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1936.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1937.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1938.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1939.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1940.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1941.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1942.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1943.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1944.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1945.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1946.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1947.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1948.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1949.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1950.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1951.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1952.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1953.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1954.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1955.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1956.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1957.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1958.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1959.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1960.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1961.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1962.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1963.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1964.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1965.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1966.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1967.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1968.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1969.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1970.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1971.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1972.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1973.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1974.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1975.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1976.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1977.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1978.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1979.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1980.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1981.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1982.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1983.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1984.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1985.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1986.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1987.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
1988.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
1989.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1990.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1991.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1992.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1993.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1994.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
1995.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
1996.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
1997.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
1998.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
1999.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
*2000.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 *
2001.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2002.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2003.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2004.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2005.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2006.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2007.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2008.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2009.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2010.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2011.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2012.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2013.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2014.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2015.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2016.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2017.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2018.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2019.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2020.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2021.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2022.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2023.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2024.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2025.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2026.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2027.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2028.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2029.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2030.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2031.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2032.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2033.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	1 
2034.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2035.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2036.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2037.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2038.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2039.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2040.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2041.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2042.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2043.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2044.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2045.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2046.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2047.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2048.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2049.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2050.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2051.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2052.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2053.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2054.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2055.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2056.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2057.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	1 
2058.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2059.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2060.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2061.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2062.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2063.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2064.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2065.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2066.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2067.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2068.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2069.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2070.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2071.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2072.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2073.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2074.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2075.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2076.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2077.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2078.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2079.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2080.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2081.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2082.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2083.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2084.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2085.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2086.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2087.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2088.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2089.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2090.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2091.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2092.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2093.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2094.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2095.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2096.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2097.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2098.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2099.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
*2100.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 *
2101.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2102.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2103.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2104.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2105.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2106.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2107.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	1 
2108.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2109.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2110.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2111.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2112.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2113.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2114.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2115.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2116.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2117.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2118.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2119.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2724
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2411
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2305
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2099
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2016
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1970
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1939
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1539
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1530
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523



* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6066
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	5981
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3686
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2348
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2266
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1862
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1705
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1493
10.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1378


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2019)

Für Mai

1. Olivia WIlde 


 


 

 

 
2. Brie Larson 


 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 

 

 
4. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
5. Charlize Theron 


 

 

 
6. Natalie Portman


 

 
7. Emma Stone


 

 
8. Sophie Turner


 

 
9. Jodie Foster


 
10. Daisy Ridley



10. Elizabeth Olsen 


 
10. Natalie Dormer


 
10. Scarlett Johansson 


 
​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019

1. Anna Kendrick 
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2019)

Hayley Williams



LaFee
Cheyenne Pahde / Valentina Pahde
Franziska Benz
Cara Delevingne
Kiernan Shipka
Taylor Swift
Viviane Geppert
Kristen Stewart
Tessa Thompson


----------



## STF (2 Mai 2019)

2019 Mai 

1. Sandra Thier
2. Sandra Kuhn
3. Ina Dietz
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Judith Rakers
8. Kamilla Senjo
9. Aline von Drateln
10. Ruth Moschner
10. Beth Behrs
10. Anne Igartiburu


----------



## Emil Müller (2 Mai 2019)

05/2019

1 Kristina Sterz
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Jule Gölsdorf
5 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
6 Marlen Neuenschwander
7 Catherine Vogel
8 Mara Bergmann
9 Andrea Otto
10 Verena Püschel
10 Bella Lesnik
10 Stephanie Meißner


----------



## maggi77 (2 Mai 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Angela Karpova
6. Chloe Sims
7. Ana Braga
8. Bianca Gascoigne
9. Anastasia Skyline
10.Veronica Bielik


----------



## Walt (2 Mai 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Mai 2019:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katharina Boger






3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Maria Wedig






5. Isabel Hertel





6. Jessica Ginkel





7. Eva Maria Grein von Friedl





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Afefan (3 Mai 2019)

1. Julia Görges
2. Becky Lynch
3. Alina Merkau
4. Annett Möller
5. Eva Imhof
6. Dorothea Wierer
7. Anne Hathaway
8. Ina Dietz
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Emma Watson
10. Sasha Banks
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## tort3 (4 Mai 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Isabela Moner
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Michelle Dee
6. Sylvie Meis
7. Lisa-Marie Koroll
8. Tanja Tischewitsch
9. Sopiko Guramishvili
10. Rihanna
10. Janina Uhse
10. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
10. Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Mai 2019)

Lena Gercke


 Melissa Benoist


 Michelle Uhrig


 Valentina Pahde


 Brie Larson


 Julia Kleine


 Bianca Walter


 Julia Lindholm


 Kristina Sterz


 Francesca Lollobrigida


----------



## tino2003 (5 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## lappi (8 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Geraldine Olivier
3 Charlize Theron
4 Claire Foy
5 Katie Holmes

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Stefanie Hertel
9 Keira Knightley
10 Taylor Swift


----------



## Ryan Atwood (9 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Alina Merkau
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
05.) Emilia Clarke 
06.) Jana Azizi
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Angela Finger Erben 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angeligue Kerber


----------



## dabi (9 Mai 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Mila Kunis
9.Jessica Simpson
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## benedikt (10 Mai 2019)

Mein Mai Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Lorena Rae
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Taylor Hill


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (11 Mai 2019)

1. Jennifer Knäble
2. Laura Wontorra 
3. Lena Gercke
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Iris Mareike Steen
6. Sylvie Meis
7. Viviane Geppert
8. Janina Uhse
9. Nazan Eckes
10. Helene Fischer
10. Ruth Hofmann
10. Anna Seidel


----------



## brian69 (11 Mai 2019)

*May 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Emilia Clarke*




 

 


*4. Lucy Hale 5. Katheryn Winnick 6. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 

 

*
7. Jenna Dewan 8. Jennifer Morrison 9. Isla Fisher*




 

 

 


*10.
Emily Blunt - Emma Stone - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2019)

*Mai - Voting:*

1. Vanessa Anne Hudgens love2 


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Nina Dobrev


 

4. Jaimie Alexander


 

5. Katheryn Winnick


 


6. Emma Rose Roberts


 

7. Melissa Naschenweng


 

8. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

9. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

10. Julianne Alexandra Hough


----------



## gaertner23 (17 Mai 2019)

hier mein Mai-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Ana Plasencia
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Simone Panteleit
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Caren Miosga
10.) Gaby Lüeße und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (20 Mai 2019)

Voting Mai 2019

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Janina Uhse


 

3. Chloe Bennet


 

4. Lena Gercke


 

5. Kimberley Garner


 

6. Lucy Mecklenburgh


 

7. Viki Odintcova


 

8. Eva Larue


 

9. Irina Shayk


 

10. Eiza Gonzalez


 

10. Genesis Rodriguez


 

10. Jordana Bewster


----------



## Quick Nick (22 Mai 2019)

Mail 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Vanessa Blumhagen
05. Alina Merkau
06. Serena Salecker 
07. Laura Papendick
08. Lena Meyer-Landrut
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## ManuN (22 Mai 2019)

Mai 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Mara Bergmann	
10. Namika	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Don Sven (22 Mai 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Mirka Pigulla





5. Chryssanthi Kavazi





6. Diana Amft





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Lena Terlau





9. Lena Stiffel





10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## ch2004 (23 Mai 2019)

*Mai 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## kamy (23 Mai 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Asli Bayram	
9.	Arzu Bazman	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## taurus79 (25 Mai 2019)

Die Rangliste für Mai

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Jessy Wellmer
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Anna Planken
9. Kay-Sölve Richter
10. Annett Möller


----------



## NEF (27 Mai 2019)

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	*


----------



## Anakin (27 Mai 2019)

_Mai 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Alina Merkau 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Vanessa Blumhagen
#07: Marlene Lufen
#08: Laura Papendick 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Lena Meyer Landruth 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## RockingSheep (28 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Devilfish (29 Mai 2019)

Mai

*1. Avril Lavigne*




2. Demi Lovato
3. Taylor Swift
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Ariana Grande
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Miranda Cosgrove
9. Hayley Williams
10. Victoria Justice
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Carlotta Truman


----------



## hsvmann (29 Mai 2019)

*05 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## beobachter5 (29 Mai 2019)

1. Katja Runiello
2. Ania Niedick
3. Laura Ludwig
4. Chantal Laboureur
5. Verena Wriedt
6. Nicole Mieth
7. Sissi Fahrenschon
8. Anja Kling
9. Nina Bott
10. Isabella Hübner


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Vanessa Hudgens
Alessandra Ambrosio
Victoria Justice
Kimberley Garner


----------



## pofgo (30 Mai 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## StefanKa (31 Mai 2019)

Mai 2019

1. Lena Gercke


2. Katrin Albsteiger


3. Antonia Michalsky


4. Katja Studt 


5. Suzan Anbeh


6. Astrid Wallmann


7. Svenja Jung


8. Iris Mareike Steen 


9. Mariangela Scelsi


10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 



3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 



7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 



10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2019 15:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6145 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6075 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3729 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2773 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2416 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2370 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2331 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2295 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2113 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2026 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1992 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1959 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1868 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1717 
15.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1555 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1543 
18.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1503 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1487 
21.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1421 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1414 
23.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1324 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1263 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1210 
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1203 
28.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1171 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1102 
30.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
31.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1098 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1086 
33.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1076 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1054 
35.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	998 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	994 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	984 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	978 
39.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	971 
41.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	964 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	930 
43.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	929 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	899 
45.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
46.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	870 
47.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	869 
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	838 
49.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
50.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	833 
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	809 
52.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	806 
53.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	789 
54.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	789 
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	781 
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	772 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	762 
58.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
59.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	752 
60.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	751 
61.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
62.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	719 
63.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	719 
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	716 
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
66.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	713 
67.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	712 
68.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	711 
69.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	709 
70.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
71.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	691 
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	691 
73.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	680 
74.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
75.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	635 
76.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	634 
77.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	630 
78.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	623 
79.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
80.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	611 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
83.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
84.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
85.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	570 
86.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	568 
87.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	562 
88.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	555 
89.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
90.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
91.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	542 
92.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
93.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
94.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
95.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	520 
96.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	519 
97.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	512 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	511 
99.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
*100.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 *
101.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
102.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	491 
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 489 
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	487 
105.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	486 
106.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	486 
107.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
108.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	483 
109.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	477 
110.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
111.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
113.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	466 
115.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	464 
116.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	463 
117.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	462 
118.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
119.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	453 
120.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	444 
121.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	444 
122.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	441 
123.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	441 
124.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
125.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	427 
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	426 
128.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	423 
130.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	422 
131.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	418 
132.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
133.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
134.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
135.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	409 
136.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
137.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
138.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	404 
139.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
140.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	401 
141.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	400 
142.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
143.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
144.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
145.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	389 
146.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
147.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	388 
148.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
149.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	383 
150.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	380 
151.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	376 
152.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
153.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	374 
154.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	372 
155.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	359 
157.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	359 
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	358 
159.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
160.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	356 
161.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	352 
162.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	349 
163.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	342 
164.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
165.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	339 
166.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
167.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
168.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	337 
169.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	334 
170.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	332 
171.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
172.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
173.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
174.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
175.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	325 
176.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
177.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
178.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
179.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	323 
180.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	321 
181.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	321 
182.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
183.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	317 
184.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
185.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	315 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	312 
187.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
188.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	308 
189.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
190.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	299 
191.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	299 
192.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
193.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	295 
194.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
195.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
196.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	288 
197.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
198.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
199.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	287 
*200.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 *
201.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
202.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
203.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	283 
204.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
205.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	277 
206.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
207.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
208.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	273 
209.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
210.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
211.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
212.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
213.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
214.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
215.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
216.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
217.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	267 
218.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
219.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	261 
220.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
221.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	257 
222.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	257 
223.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
224.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	256 
225.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
226.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
227.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	251 
228.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
229.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
230.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
231.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
232.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
233.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	244 
234.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	244 
235.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	242 
236.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	240 
237.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	237 
238.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	233 
239.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
240.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	231 
241.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	231 
242.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	228 
243.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	227 
244.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
245.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
246.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	223 
247.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
248.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
249.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	220 
250.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
251.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	218 
252.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
253.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	218 
254.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
255.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	217 
256.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	217 
257.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
258.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
259.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	215 
260.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
261.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
262.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
263.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
264.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
265.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	213 
266.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	213 
267.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
268.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	212 
269.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
270.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
271.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	204 
272.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
273.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	204 
274.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	203 
275.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
276.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	201 
277.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	199 
278.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	198 
279.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
280.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	195 
281.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
282.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
283.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
284.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	192 
285.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	192 
286.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
287.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	191 
288.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	190 
289.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
290.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
291.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	186 
292.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	186 
293.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	186 
294.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
295.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	185 
296.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
297.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
298.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
299.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	182 
*300.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 *
301.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
302.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
303.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
304.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	181 
305.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
306.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	180 
307.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
308.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	179 
309.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
310.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
311.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
312.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	178 
313.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
314.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
315.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	177 
316.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	176 
317.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
318.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
319.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
320.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
321.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
322.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
323.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
324.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
325.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	173 
326.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	171 
327.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
328.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
329.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
330.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
331.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	168 
332.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	168 
333.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
334.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
335.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
336.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
337.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	165 
338.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	165 
339.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	164 
340.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	164 
341.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	163 
342.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
343.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
344.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
345.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
346.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
347.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	157 
348.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
349.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	156 
350.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
351.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
352.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	153 
353.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	152 
354.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
355.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	150 
356.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
357.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
358.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
359.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	148 
360.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
361.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	146 
362.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	146 
363.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
364.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
365.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	144 
366.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
367.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
368.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
369.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
370.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	142 
371.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	142 
372.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	141 
373.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	141 
374.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
375.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
376.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
377.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
378.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	137 
379.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	137 
380.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
381.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
382.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
383.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	137 
384.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	136 
385.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	135 
386.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
387.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
388.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
389.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
390.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
391.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	132 
392.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
393.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
394.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	130 
395.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
396.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	128 
397.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	128 
398.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
399.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	128 
*400.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	128 *
401.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
402.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
403.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
404.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	125 
405.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
406.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
407.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	122 
408.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
409.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
410.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
411.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
412.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
413.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	118 
414.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
415.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
416.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
417.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
418.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
419.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
420.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	116 
421.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
422.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
423.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
424.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
425.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	113 
426.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
427.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	112 
428.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
429.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
430.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
431.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
432.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	110 
433.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
434.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
435.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	109 
436.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	109 
437.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
438.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	108 
439.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	106 
440.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
441.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
442.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	105 
443.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
444.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	105 
445.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
446.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
447.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
448.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
449.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
450.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
451.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	103 
452.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
453.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
454.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	103 
455.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	102 
456.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
457.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
458.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
459.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	100 
460.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	100 
461.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	100 
462.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
463.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	98 
464.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
465.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
466.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
467.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	96 
468.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
469.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
470.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
471.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	95 
472.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
473.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
474.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
475.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
476.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
477.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
478.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
479.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
480.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
481.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
482.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
483.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
484.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
485.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	90 
486.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
487.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
488.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
489.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
490.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
491.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
492.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	87 
493.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
494.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
495.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
496.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
497.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
498.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
499.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
*500.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 *
501.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	84 
502.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
503.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
504.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
505.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	84 
506.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
507.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
508.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
509.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	83 
510.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
511.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
512.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	81 
513.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
514.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
515.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
516.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
517.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
518.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	79 
519.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	79 
520.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
521.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
522.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	78 
523.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
524.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
525.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
526.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
527.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
528.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	77 
529.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
530.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
531.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
532.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
533.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	75 
534.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
535.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
536.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
537.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	74 
538.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
539.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	73 
540.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
541.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
542.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
543.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
544.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	72 
545.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
546.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	71 
547.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
548.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
549.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
550.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
551.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
552.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
553.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
554.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
555.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
556.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
557.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
558.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
559.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
560.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
561.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	66 
562.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	66 
563.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
564.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
565.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	65 
566.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
567.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
568.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
569.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
570.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
571.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
572.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
573.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
574.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
575.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
576.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
577.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	61 
578.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
579.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	60 
580.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
581.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
582.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
583.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
584.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
585.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	59 
586.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
587.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
588.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
589.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
590.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
591.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
592.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
593.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 
594.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
595.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	58 
596.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
597.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
598.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	58 
599.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	58 
*600.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 *
601.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
602.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
603.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	57 
604.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
605.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
606.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
607.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
608.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	55 
609.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
610.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
611.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
612.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
613.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
614.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
615.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
616.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
617.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	54 
618.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
619.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
620.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
621.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
622.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
623.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
624.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
625.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
626.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
627.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
628.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
629.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
630.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
631.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
632.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
633.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
634.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
635.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
636.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
637.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
638.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
639.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
640.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
641.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	50 
642.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
643.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
644.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
645.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
646.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
647.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
648.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
649.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
650.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	49 
651.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	49 
652.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
653.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
654.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
655.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
656.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
657.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
658.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
659.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
660.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
661.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
662.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
663.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	47 
664.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
665.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
666.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
667.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
668.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
669.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
670.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
671.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
672.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
673.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
674.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
675.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
676.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
677.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	45 
678.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
679.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
680.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
681.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
682.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
683.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
684.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
685.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
686.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
687.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
688.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
689.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	43 
690.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
691.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
692.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	43 
693.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	43 
694.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	42 
695.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
696.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
697.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
698.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
699.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
*700.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	41 *
701.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
702.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
703.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
704.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
705.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	40 
706.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
707.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
708.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	40 
709.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	40 
710.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
711.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
712.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
713.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
714.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
715.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
716.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	39 
717.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
718.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
719.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
720.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	39 
721.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
722.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
723.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
724.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	38 
725.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
726.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
727.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
728.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
729.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	38 
730.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
731.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	38 
732.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
733.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
734.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
735.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
736.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
737.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
738.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
739.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
740.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
741.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
742.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
743.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
744.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
745.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
746.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
747.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
748.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	36 
749.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
750.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
751.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
752.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
753.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
754.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
755.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
756.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
757.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
758.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
759.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	34 
760.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
761.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
762.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
763.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
764.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
765.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
766.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
767.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
768.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
769.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
770.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
771.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
772.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
773.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
774.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
775.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	32 
776.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
777.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
778.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
779.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
780.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
781.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
782.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
783.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
784.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
785.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	32 
786.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
787.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	31 
788.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
789.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
790.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
791.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
792.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
793.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
794.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
795.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
796.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
797.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	30 
798.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
799.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
*800.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 *
801.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
802.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
803.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
804.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
805.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
806.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
807.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
808.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
809.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
810.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
811.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
812.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
813.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
814.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
815.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
816.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
817.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	29 
818.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
819.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
820.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
821.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
822.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
823.	Annica Hansen,	D, 16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
824.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
825.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
826.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
827.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
828.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
829.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
830.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
831.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
832.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
833.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
834.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
835.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
836.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
837.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
838.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
839.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
840.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	27 
841.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
842.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
843.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
844.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
845.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
846.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
847.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
848.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
849.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
850.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
851.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
852.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
853.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
854.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
855.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
856.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	26 
857.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
858.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
859.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
860.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
861.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
862.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
863.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
864.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	25 
865.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
866.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
867.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
868.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
869.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
870.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
871.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
872.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
873.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
874.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
875.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
876.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
877.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
878.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
879.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
880.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
881.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
882.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
883.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
884.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
885.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	23 
886.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
887.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
888.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
889.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
890.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
891.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
892.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
893.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
894.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
895.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
896.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
897.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
898.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
899.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
*900.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 *
901.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
902.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
903.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
904.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
905.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
906.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
907.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
908.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
909.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
910.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
911.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
912.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	22 
913.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
914.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
915.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
916.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
917.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
918.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
919.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
920.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
921.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
922.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
923.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
924.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
925.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
926.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
927.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
928.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
929.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
930.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	21 
931.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
932.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
933.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
934.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
935.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
936.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
937.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
938.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
939.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
940.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
941.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	20 
942.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
943.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
944.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
945.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
946.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
947.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
948.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
949.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
950.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
951.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	20 
952.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
953.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
954.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	19 
955.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
956.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
957.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
958.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
959.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
960.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
961.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
962.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
963.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
964.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
965.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
966.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
967.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
968.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
969.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
970.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
971.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
972.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
973.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
974.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
975.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
976.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
977.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
978.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
979.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
980.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
981.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
982.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
983.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
984.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
985.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
986.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
987.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
988.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
989.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
990.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
991.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
992.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
993.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
994.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
995.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
996.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	18 
997.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	18 
998.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
999.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	18 
*1000.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 *
1001.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1002.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1003.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1004.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	18 
1005.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1006.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1007.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1008.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1009.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1010.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1011.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1012.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1013.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1014.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1015.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1016.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1017.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1018.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1019.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1020.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1021.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1022.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1023.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1024.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1025.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1026.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1027.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1028.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1029.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1030.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1031.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	16 
1032.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1033.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1034.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1035.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1036.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1037.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1038.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1039.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1040.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1041.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1042.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1043.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1044.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1045.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1046.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1047.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1048.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1049.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1050.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1051.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1052.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1053.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1054.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1055.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1056.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1057.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1058.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1059.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1060.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1061.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1062.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	15 
1063.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	15 
1064.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1065.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1066.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1067.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1068.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1069.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1070.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1071.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1072.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1073.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1074.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1075.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	15 
1076.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1077.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1078.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1079.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1080.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1081.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1082.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1083.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1084.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1085.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1086.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1087.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1088.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1089.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1090.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1091.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1092.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1093.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1094.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1095.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1096.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1097.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1098.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1099.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
*1100.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 *
1101.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1102.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1103.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1104.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1105.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1106.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1107.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1108.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1109.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1110.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1111.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1112.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1113.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1114.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1115.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1116.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1117.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1118.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1119.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1120.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1121.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1122.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1123.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1124.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1125.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1126.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1127.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1128.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1129.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1130.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1131.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1132.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1133.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1134.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1135.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1136.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1137.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	13 
1138.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1139.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1140.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1141.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1142.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1143.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1144.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1145.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1146.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1147.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1148.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1149.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1150.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1151.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1152.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1153.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1154.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1155.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1156.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1157.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1158.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1159.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1160.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1161.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1162.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1163.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1164.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1165.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1166.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1167.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	12 
1168.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1169.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1170.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1171.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1172.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1173.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1174.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1175.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1176.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1177.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1178.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1179.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1180.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1181.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1182.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1183.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1184.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1185.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1186.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1187.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1188.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1189.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1190.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1191.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1192.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1193.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1194.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1195.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1196.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1197.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1198.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1199.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
*1200.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 *
1201.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1202.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1203.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1204.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1205.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1206.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	11 
1207.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1208.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1209.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1210.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1211.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1212.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1213.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1214.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1215.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1216.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1217.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1218.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1219.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1220.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1221.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1222.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1223.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1224.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1225.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1226.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1227.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1228.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1229.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1230.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1231.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1232.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1233.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1234.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1235.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1236.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1237.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1238.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1239.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1240.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1241.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1242.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1243.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1244.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1245.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1246.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1247.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	10 
1248.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1249.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1250.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1251.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1252.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1253.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1254.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1255.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1256.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1257.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1258.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1259.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1260.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1261.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1262.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1263.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1264.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1265.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1266.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1267.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1268.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1269.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1270.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1271.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1272.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1273.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1274.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1275.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1276.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1277.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1278.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1279.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1280.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1281.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1282.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1283.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1284.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1285.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	10 
1286.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1287.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1288.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1289.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1290.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1291.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1292.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1293.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1294.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1295.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1296.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1297.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1298.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1299.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
*1300.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 *
1301.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1302.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1303.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1304.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1305.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1306.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1307.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1308.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1309.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1310.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1311.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1312.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1313.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1314.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1315.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1316.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1317.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1318.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1319.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1320.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1321.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1322.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1323.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1324.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1325.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9 
1326.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1327.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1328.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1329.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1330.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1331.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1332.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1333.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1334.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1335.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1336.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1337.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1338.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1339.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1340.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1341.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1342.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1343.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1344.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1345.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1346.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1347.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1348.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1349.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1350.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1351.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1352.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1353.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1354.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1355.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1356.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1357.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1358.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1359.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1360.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1361.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1362.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1363.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1364.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1365.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1366.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1367.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1368.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1369.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1370.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1371.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1372.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1373.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1374.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1375.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1376.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1377.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1378.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1379.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1380.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1381.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1382.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1383.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1384.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1385.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1386.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1387.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1388.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1389.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1390.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1391.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1392.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1393.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1394.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8 
1395.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1396.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1397.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1398.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1399.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	8 
*1400.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 *
1401.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1402.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	8 
1403.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1404.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1405.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1406.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1407.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1408.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1409.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1410.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1411.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1412.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1413.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1414.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1415.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1416.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1417.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1418.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1419.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1420.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1421.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1422.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1423.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1424.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	8 
1425.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1426.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1427.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1428.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1429.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1430.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1431.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1432.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1433.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1434.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1435.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1436.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1437.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1438.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1439.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1440.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1441.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1442.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1443.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1444.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1445.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1446.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	8 
1447.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1448.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1449.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1450.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1451.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1452.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1453.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1454.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1455.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1456.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1457.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1458.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1459.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1460.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1461.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1462.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1463.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1464.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1465.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1466.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1467.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1468.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1469.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	7 
1470.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1471.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1472.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1473.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1474.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1475.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1476.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1477.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1478.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1479.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1480.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1481.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1482.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1483.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1484.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1485.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1486.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1487.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1488.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1489.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1490.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1491.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1492.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1493.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1494.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1495.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1496.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1497.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1498.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1499.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
*1500.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 *
1501.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1502.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1503.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1504.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1505.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1506.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1507.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1508.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1509.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1510.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1511.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1512.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1513. Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1514.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1515.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1516.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1517.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1518.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1519.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1520.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1521.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1522.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1523.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1524.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1525.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1526.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1527.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1528.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1529.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1530.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1531.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1532.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1533.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1534.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1535.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1536.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1537.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1538.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1539.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1540.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1541.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1542.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1543.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1544.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1545.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1546.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1547.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1548.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1549.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1550.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1551.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1552.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1553.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1554.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1555.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1556.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1557.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1558.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1559.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1560.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1561.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1562.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1563.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1564.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1565.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1566.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1567.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1568.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1569.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1570.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1571.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1572.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1573.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1574.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1575.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1576.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1577.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1578.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1579.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1580.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1581.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1582.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1583.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1584.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1585.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1586.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1587.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1588.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1589.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1590.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1591.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1592.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1593.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1594.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1595.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1596.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1597.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1598.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1599.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
*1600.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 *
1601.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1602.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1603.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1604.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1605.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1606.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1607.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1608.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1609.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1610.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1611.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1612.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	5 
1613.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1614.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1615.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1616.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1617.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1618.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1619.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1620.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1621.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1622.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1623.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1624.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1625.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1626.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1627.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1628.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1629.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1630.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1631.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	5 
1632.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1633.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1634.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1635.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1636.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1637.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1638.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1639.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1640.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1641.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1642.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1643.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1644.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1645.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1646.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1647.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1648.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1649.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1650.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1651.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1652.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1653.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1654.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1655.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1656.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1657.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1658.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1659.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1660.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1661.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1662.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1663.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1664.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1665.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1666.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1667.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1668.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1669.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1670.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1671.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1672.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1673.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1674.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1675.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1676.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1677.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1678.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1679.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1680.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1681.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1682.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1683.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1684.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1685.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1686.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1687.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1688.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1689.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1690.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1691.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1692.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1693.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1694.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1695.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1696.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1697.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1698.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1699.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
*1700.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 *
1701.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1702.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1703.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1704.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1705.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1706.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1707.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1708.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1709.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1710.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1711.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1712.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1713.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1714.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	4 
1715.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1716.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1717.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1718.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1719.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1720.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1721.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1722.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1723.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1724.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1725.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1726.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1727.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1728.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1729.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1730.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1731.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1732.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1733.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1734.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4 
1735.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1736.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1737.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1738.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1739.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1740.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1741.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1742.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1743.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1744.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1745.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1746.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1747.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1748.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1749.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1750.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1751.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1752.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1753.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1754.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1755.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1756.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1757.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1758.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1759.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1760.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1761.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1762.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1763.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1764.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1765.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1766.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	4 
1767.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1768.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1769.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1770.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1771.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1772.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1773.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1774.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1775.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1776.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1777.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1778.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1779.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1780.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1781.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1782.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1783.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1784.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1785.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1786.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1787.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1788.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1789.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1790.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1791.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1792.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1793.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1794.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1795.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1796.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1797.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	4 
1798.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1799.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
*1800.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 *
1801.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1802.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1803.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1804.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1805.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1806.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1807.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1808.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1809.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1810.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1811.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1812.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1813.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1814.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1815.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1816.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1817.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1818.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1819.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1820.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1821.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1822.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1823.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1824.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1825.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1826.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1827.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1828.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1829.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1830.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1831.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1832.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1833.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1834.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1835.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1836.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1837.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1838.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1839.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1840.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1841.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1842.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1843.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1844.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1845.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1846.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1847.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1848.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1849.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1850.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1851.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1852.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1853.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1854.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1855.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	3 
1856.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1857.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1858.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1859.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1860.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1861.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1862.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1863.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1864.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1865.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1866.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1867.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1868.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1869.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1870.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1871.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1872.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1873.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1874.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1875.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1876.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1877.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1878.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1879.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1880.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1881.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1882.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1883.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1884.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1885.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1886.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1887.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1888.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1889.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1890.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1891.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1892.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1893.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1894.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1895.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1896.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1897.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1898.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1899.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
*1900.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 *
1901.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1902.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1903.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1904.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1905.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1906.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1907.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1908.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1909.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1910.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1911.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1912.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1913.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1914.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1915.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1916.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1917.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1918.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1919.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1920.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1921.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	2 
1922.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1923.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1924.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1925.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1926.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1927.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1928.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1929.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1930.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1931.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1932.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1933.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1934.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1935.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1936.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1937.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1938.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1939.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1940.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1941.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1942.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1943.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1944.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1945.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1946.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1947.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1948.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1949.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1950.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1951.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1952.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1953.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1954.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1955.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1956.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1957.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1958.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1959.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1960.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1961.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1962.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1963.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1964.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1965.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1966.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1967.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1968.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1969.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1970.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1971.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1972.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1973.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1974.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1975.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1976.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1977.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1978.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1979.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1980.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1981.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1982.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1983.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1984.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1985.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1986.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1987.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1988.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1989.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1990.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1991.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1992.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
1993.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
1994.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
1995.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
1996.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
1997.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
1998.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
1999.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
*2000.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 *
2001.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2002.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2003.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2004.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2005.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2006.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2007.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2008.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	1 
2009.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2010.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2011.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2012.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2013.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2014.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2015.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2016.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2017.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2018.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2019.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2020.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2021.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2022.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2023.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2024.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2025.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2026.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2027.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2028.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2029.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2030.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2031.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2032.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2033.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2034.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2035.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2036.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2037.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2038.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2039.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2040.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	1 
2041.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2042.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2043.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2044.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2045.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2046.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2047.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2048.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2049.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2050.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2051.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2052.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2053.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	1 
2054.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2055.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2056.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2057.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2058.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2059.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2060.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2061.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2062.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2063.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2064.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2065.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2066.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	1 
2067.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2068.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2069.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2070.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2071.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2072.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2073.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2074.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2075.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2076.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2077.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2078.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2079.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2080.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2081.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2082.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2083.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2084.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2085.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2086.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2087.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2088.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2089.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2090.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2091.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2092.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2093.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2094.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2095.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	1 
2096.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2097.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2098.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2099.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
*2100.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 *
2101.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2102.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2103.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2104.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2105.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2106.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2107.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2108.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2109.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2110.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2111.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2112.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2113.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2114.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2115.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2116.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2117.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2118.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2119.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2120.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2121.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2122.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2123.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2124.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2125.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2126.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2127.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2128.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2129.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


*TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2773
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2416
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2331
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2113
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2026
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	1992
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1959
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1555
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1543
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523



*TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6145
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6075
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3729
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2370
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2295
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1868
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1717
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1503
10.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1421


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Afefan (1 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019
1. Alina Merkau
2. Becky Lynch
3. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes
4. Annett Möller
5. Andrea Petkovic
6. Dorothea Wierer
7. Harriet von Waldenfels
8. Julia Görges
9. Emma Watson
10.Carolin Kebekus


----------



## brian69 (1 Juni 2019)

*Juni 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Emilia Clarke*




 



*4. Jennifer Lawrence 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 




*7. Sophie Turner 8. Emma Stone 9. Eva Green*




 

 

 


*10.
Isla Fisher - Margot Robbie - Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019

1. Anna Kendrick 
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## tort3 (2 Juni 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Isabela Moner
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Emma Watson
5. Michelle Dee
6. Lisa-Marie Koroll
7. Tanja Tischewitsch
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Rihanna
10. Sopiko Guramishvili
10. Janina Uhse
10. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel
10. Evelyn Burdecki


----------



## benedikt (3 Juni 2019)

Mein Juni Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Lorena Rae
07. Celine Bethmann
08.Gintare Sudziute
09. Irina Shayk
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Taylor Hill
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## STF (3 Juni 2019)

Juni 2018

1. Sandra Thier
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Judith Rakers
4. Ina Dietz
5. Susanne Langhans
6. Annika Zimmermann
7. Yve Fehring
8. Kamilla Senjo
9. Sandra Kuhn
10. Jessica Ginkel
10. Anne Igartiburu
10. Anneke Dürrkopp


----------



## maggi77 (5 Juni 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Maria Hering
7. Mariah Carey
8. Adrianne Curry
9. Lauren Pope
10.Aislyne Horgan Wallace


----------



## Emil Müller (6 Juni 2019)

Juni19-Voting:

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz 
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Jule Gölsdorf
5 Bella Lesnik
6 Marlene Lufen
7 Catherine Vogel
8 Verena Püschel
9 Marlen Neuenschwander
10 Mara Bergmann 
10 Annemarie Carpendale
10 Anne Willmes


----------



## tino2003 (6 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## dabi (6 Juni 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2,Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Megan Fox
5.Jessica Biel
6.Jessica Simpson
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## lappi (7 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Carrie Coon
3 Claire Foy
4 Katie Holmes
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Britta Steffen


----------



## Cav (9 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019
1. Victoria Justice




2. Janina Uhse




3. Sarah Lombardi




4. Chloe Bennet




5. Kimberley Garner




6. Viki Odintcova




7. Lena Gercke




8. Shanina Shaik




9. Viviane Geppert




10. Victoria Swarovski




10. Laura Wontorra




10. Jordana Bewster


----------



## rasta_man (12 Juni 2019)

1. Palina Rojinski
2. Anna Sophia Claus
3. Beatrice Egli
4. Christine Zierl aka Dolly Dollar
5. Christina Hendricks
6. Motsi Mabuse
7. Sarina Nowack
8. Lilian Büchner
9. Greta Goodworth
10. Leila Lowfire


----------



## Quick Nick (14 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04. Katharina Kleinfeldt
05. Alina Merkau
06. Serena Salecker 
07. Laura Papendick
08. Malin Åkerman
09. Vanessa Blumhagen
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Juni 2019)

hier mein Juni-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Ana Plasencia
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Caren Miosga
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## javier (15 Juni 2019)

1.Heidi klum 
2.Verona pooth 
3.Andrea kiewel 
4.Ina Dietz 
5.Barbara Schöneberger 
6.Isabell Hertel 
7.Britney Spiers
8.Vanessa Blumhagen 
9.Alina Merkau
10.Marlene lufen


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juni 2019)

So, diesmal gibt es aus aktuellem Anlass (Fußball-WM) auch von mir mehrere Namen auf Platz 10 




 Michelle Uhrig


 Katharina Rumpus


 Aline Abboud


 Julia Kleine


 Bianca Walter


 Saskia Alusalu


 Ruby O. Fee


 Francesca Lollobrigida


 Cheyenne Pahde


 Sara Däbritz


 Melanie Leupolz


 Giulia Gwinn


 Turid Knaak


----------



## Walt (19 Juni 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Juni 2019:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Antonia Michalsky





3. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Isabell Hertel






5. Maria Wedig






6. Katharina Boger






7. Ella Endlich






8. Yana Gercke






9. Alyssa Milano






10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Ryan Atwood (20 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke 
02.) Alina Merkau
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
05.) Susanna Ohlen
06.) Jana Azizi
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Sophie Turner 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## taurus79 (21 Juni 2019)

Rangliste Juni

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Jessy Wellmer
6. Carolin Kebekus
7.Stefanie Heinzmann
8. Ruth Hoffmann
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Ella Endlich


----------



## ManuN (23 Juni 2019)

Jun 

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Mara Bergmann	
10. Namika	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Cav (23 Juni 2019)

Smooth1 schrieb:


> So, diesmal gibt es aus aktuellem Anlass (Fußball-WM) auch von mir mehrere Namen auf Platz 10



:thumbup: Meine Juni-Liste is ja schon raus, aber nen paar hübsche Fußballerinnen werden es dafür dann nächsten Monat in meine Liste schaffen


----------



## hound815 (25 Juni 2019)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


 

 


 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 
3. Julianne Moore


 

 
4. Margot Robbie


 

 
5. Halle Berry


 

 
6. Anne Hathaway


 
7. Barbara Palvin


 
8. Brie Larson


 
9. Emma Stone


 
10. Bryce Dallas Howard


 
10. Charlize Theron


 
10. Saoirse Ronan


 
10. Sophie Turner


 ​


----------



## Don Sven (25 Juni 2019)

Juni

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Mirka Pigulla 





5. Chryssanthi Kavazi





6. Inez Björg David





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Lena Terlau





9. Lena Stiffel





10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## JohnDaniels (25 Juni 2019)

*1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld*
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges


----------



## NEF (25 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	
*


----------



## StefanKa (26 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019

1. Lena Gercke







2. Katrin Albsteiger






3. Antonia Michalsky






4. Katja Studt 






5. Suzan Anbeh






6. Ilse Aigner






7. Svenja Jung






8. Iris Mareike Steen






9. Mariangela Scelsi






10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## hsvmann (27 Juni 2019)

*06 / 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice	
*


----------



## Anakin (28 Juni 2019)

_Juni 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Alina Merkau 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Vanessa Blumhagen
#07: Marlene Lufen
#08: Laura Papendick 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Lena Meyer Landruth 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## ch2004 (28 Juni 2019)

*Juni 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## pofgo (29 Juni 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## Devilfish (29 Juni 2019)

Juni

*1. Avril Lavigne*




2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miley Cyrus
5. Ariana Grande
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Demi Lovato
9. Victoria Justice
10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Miranda Cosgrove
10. Rihanna


----------



## kamy (29 Juni 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Nadine Menz	
9.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## beobachter5 (30 Juni 2019)

06/19

Katja Runiello
Sissi Fahrenschon
Verena Wriedt
Anja Kling
Nina Bott
Ania Niedick
Bernadette Kaspar
Nicole Mieth
Laura Ludwig
Indira Weis


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2019)

Juni 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Izabel Goulart
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Olivia Munn


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2019 21:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6222 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6155 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3771 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2820 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2421 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2386 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2357 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2324 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2127 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2035 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2006 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1979 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1890 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1728 
15.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1572 
16.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1554 
18.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1513 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1500 
21.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1459 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1433 
23.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1334 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1265 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1225 
27.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1205 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1203 
29.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1105 
30.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
31.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1098 
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1095 
33.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1093 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1055 
35.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1015 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1004 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	984 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	980 
39.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	973 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	972 
41.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	969 
42.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	945 
43.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	940 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	905 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	886 
46.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
47.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
48.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	855 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	845 
50.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	819 
52.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	810 
53.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	795 
54.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	789 
55.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	785 
56.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	782 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	770 
58.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	762 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	759 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
61.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
62.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	726 
63.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	720 
64.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	720 
65.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	719 
66.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	716 
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	716 
68.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	714 
69.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	714 
70.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	695 
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	693 
72.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	692 
74.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
75.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	651 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	641 
77.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	634 
78.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	632 
79.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
80.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	615 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	612 
82.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
83.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
84.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
85.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	577 
86.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	576 
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	563 
88.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	563 
89.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
90.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
91.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
92.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	532 
93.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	531 
94.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
95.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
96.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	528 
97.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	511 
99.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
*100.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 *
101.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501 
102.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	495 
104.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
105.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	490 
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	489 
107.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 489 
108.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
109.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	482 
110.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
111.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
113.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
114.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	467 
115.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	465 
116.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	465 
117.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	463 
118.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	454 
119.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	454 
120.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
121.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	453 
122.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	451 
123.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	450 
124.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
125.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	431 
126.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	431 
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	428 
128.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
129.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
130.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	426 
131.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	419 
132.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
133.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
134.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
135.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	412 
136.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
137.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	407 
138.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
139.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	406 
140.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	406 
141.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
142.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
143.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	397 
144.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	397 
145.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
146.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
147.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	390 
148.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
149.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	387 
150.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
151.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	381 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	379 
153.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
154.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	375 
155.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	364 
157.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	361 
158.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	360 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	358 
160.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
161.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	353 
162.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	351 
163.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	348 
164.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	348 
165.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	342 
166.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
167.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
168.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
169.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	337 
170.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	334 
171.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	333 
172.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
173.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
174.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
175.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	330 
176.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	327 
177.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
178.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
179.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	324 
180.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
181.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
182.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	322 
183.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	321 
184.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
185.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
186.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	312 
187.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
188.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	309 
189.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	303 
190.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
191.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	300 
192.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	299 
193.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
194.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	297 
195.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
196.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
197.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	293 
198.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
199.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
*200.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 *
201.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	285 
203.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
204.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
205.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	278 
206.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	276 
207.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
208.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
209.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
210.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
211.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
212.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
213.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	271 
214.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
215.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	270 
216.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
217.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
218.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	266 
219.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
220.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	264 
221.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	263 
222.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	259 
223.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
224.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	258 
225.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
226.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
227.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
228.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
229.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	251 
230.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
231.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
232.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
233.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
234.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
235.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	242 
236.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	241 
237.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	238 
238.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	236 
239.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	235 
240.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	234 
241.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
242.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	231 
243.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	231 
244.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	228 
245.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
246.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
247.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	223 
248.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
249.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	223 
250.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	223 
251.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
252.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	222 
253.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	220 
254.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	219 
255.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	218 
256.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	218 
257.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
258.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
259.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
260.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
261.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	215 
262.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
263.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
264.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
265.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
266.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
267.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	213 
268.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
269.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	212 
270.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
271.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
272.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
273.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	208 
274.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	208 
275.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	206 
276.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
277.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
278.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	202 
279.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	202 
280.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	202 
281.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	196 
282.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
283.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	193 
284.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
285.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	193 
286.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
287.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
288.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	192 
289.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	192 
290.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
291.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	190 
292.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
293.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
294.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	186 
295.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
296.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	185 
297.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
298.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	185 
299.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
*300.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	184 *
301.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
302.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	182 
303.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
304.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	182 
305.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
306.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
307.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	181 
308.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	181 
309.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	181 
310.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
311.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	181 
312.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
313.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
314.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
315.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
316.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
317.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	178 
318.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
319.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
320.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
321.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
322.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
323.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
324.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
325.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
326.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
327.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
328.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	172 
329.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	172 
330.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	171 
331.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	171 
332.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
333.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
334.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	170 
335.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
336.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
337.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
338.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
339.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
340.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
341.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	165 
342.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
343.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	161 
344.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA, 160 
345.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
346.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
347.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	159 
348.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
349.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	158 
350.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	156 
351.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
352.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
353.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
354.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	152 
355.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
356.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	150 
357.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
358.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	149 
359.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
360.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
361.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	148 
362.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
363.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	147 
364.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	146 
365.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
366.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
367.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	144 
368.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
369.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
370.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
371.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
372.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	142 
373.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	142 
374.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
375.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
376.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
377.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	138 
378.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
379.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
380.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	137 
381.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
382.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
383.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
384.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	136 
385.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	136 
386.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	135 
387.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
388.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
389.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	133 
390.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	133 
391.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	133 
392.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	132 
393.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
394.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
395.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	132 
396.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
397.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	131 
398.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	130 
399.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	129 
*400.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 *
401.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
402.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
403.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
404.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
405.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
406.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
407.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	124 
408.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	122 
409.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	122 
410.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	122 
411.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
412.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	119 
413.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
414.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
415.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	118 
416.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
417.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
418.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
419.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
420.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
421.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
422.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
423.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	116 
424.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	116 
425.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
426.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
427.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	114 
428.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
429.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
430.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
431.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
432.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
433.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
434.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	111 
435.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
436.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	110 
437.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
438.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
439.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	109 
440.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	109 
441.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
442.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	108 
443.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	108 
444.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
445.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
446.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
447.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
448.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
449.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
450.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
451.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
452.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	104 
453.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
454.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	103 
455.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
456.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
457.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
458.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	102 
459.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
460.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
461.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	100 
462.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
463.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	99 
464.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
465.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
466.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
467.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	96 
468.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
469.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
470.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
471.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	95 
472.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
473.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
474.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
475.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
476.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
477.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
478.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
479.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	91 
480.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
481.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
482.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
483.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
484.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	91 
485.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
486.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	91 
487.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	90 
488.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
489.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
490.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
491.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
492.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
493.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
494.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
495.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	87 
496.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
497.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
498.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
499.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
*500.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 *
501.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
502.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
503.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
504.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
505.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
506.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
507.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
508.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
509.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
510.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	83 
511.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
512.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
513.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	82 
514.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	81 
515.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	81 
516.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	81 
517.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
518.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
519.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
520.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
521.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
522.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
523.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
524.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
525.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	78 
526.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
527.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
528.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
529.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
530.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
531.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	77 
532.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
533.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
534.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
535.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
536.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
537.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
538.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
539.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	74 
540.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
541.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	73 
542.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
543.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
544.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	72 
545.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
546.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
547.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
548.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	71 
549.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
550.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
551.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
552.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
553.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
554.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
555.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	69 
556.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
557.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
558.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	68 
559.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
560.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
561.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
562.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
563.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	67 
564.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
565.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
566.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	66 
567.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
568.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
569.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	65 
570.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	65 
571.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
572.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
573.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
574.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	64 
575.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
576.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
577.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	63 
578.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
579.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
580.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	63 
581.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
582.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
583.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	62 
584.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
585.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
586.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	61 
587.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
588.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
589.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
590.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
591.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
592.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
593.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
594.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
595.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
596.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
597.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
598.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
599.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
*600.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	59 *
601.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
602.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
603.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
604.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
605.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
606.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
607.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
608.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
609.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
610.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
611.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
612.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
613.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
614.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	55 
615.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
616.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
617.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
618.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
619.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
620.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	54 
621.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
622.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
623.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
624.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
625.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
626.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
627.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
628.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	53 
629.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
630.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
631.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
632.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
633.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
634.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
635.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
636.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
637.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
638.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
639.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
640.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	52 
641.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
642.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
643.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
644.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	51 
645.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
646.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
647.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
648.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
649.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
650.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
651.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
652.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
653.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
654.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	49 
655.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	49 
656.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
657.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
658.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
659.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	48 
660.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
661.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
662.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
663.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	48 
664.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
665.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
666.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
667.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
668.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	47 
669.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
670.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
671.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
672.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
673.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
674.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
675.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
676.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	46 
677.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	45 
678.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
679.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
680.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
681.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
682.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	45 
683.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
684.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
685.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
686.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
687.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
688.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
689.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
690.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
691.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
692.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
693.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
694.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
695.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
696.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
697.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
698.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
699.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	43 
*700.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 *
701.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
702.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
703.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
704.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
705.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
706.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
707.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
708.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
709.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	41 
710.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
711.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
712.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
713.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	40 
714.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	40 
715.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	40 
716.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
717.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
718.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
719.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
720.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
721.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
722.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
723.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
724.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	39 
725.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
726.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
727.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
728.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	38 
729.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
730.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
731.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
732.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
733.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
734.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
735.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
736.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
737.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
738.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
739.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
740.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
741.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
742.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
743.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
744.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
745.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
746.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
747.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	36 
748.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
749.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
750.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
751.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
752.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
753.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
754.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
755.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
756.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
757.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
758.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
759.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
760.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
761.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
762.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
763.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
764.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
765.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	34 
766.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
767.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
768.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	33 
769.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	33 
770.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	33 
771.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
772.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	33 
773.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
774.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	33 
775.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
776.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
777.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	33 
778.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
779.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
780.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
781.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
782.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
783.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
784.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	32 
785.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
786.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
787.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
788.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
789.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
790.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
791.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
792.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
793.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
794.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
795.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
796.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
797.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
798.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
799.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
*800.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 *
801.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
802.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
803.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
804.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
805.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
806.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
807.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
808.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
809.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
810.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
811.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
812.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
813.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
814.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
815.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
816.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
817.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
818.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
819.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
820.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
821.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
822.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
823.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
824.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
825.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
826.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
827.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
828.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
829.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	28 
830.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
831.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
832.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
833.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
834.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
835.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
836.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
837.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
838.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
839.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
840.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
841.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
842.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	27 
843.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
844.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
845.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
846.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	27 
847.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
848.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
849.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
850.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
851.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	26 
852.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
853.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
854.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
855.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
856.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
857.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
858.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
859.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	26 
860.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
861.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	26 
862.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
863.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
864.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
865.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
866.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
867.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
868.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
869.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
870.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	25 
871.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
872.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
873.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
874.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
875.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
876.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
877.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
878.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
879.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
880.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
881.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
882.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
883.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	24 
884.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
885.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
886.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
887.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
888.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
889.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
890.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	23 
891.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
892.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
893.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
894.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
895.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
896.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
897.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
898.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
899.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
*900.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 *
901.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
902.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
903.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
904.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
905.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
906.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
907.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
908.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
909.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
910.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
911.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
912.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
913.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
914.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
915.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
916.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
917.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	22 
918.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
919.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
920.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
921.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
922.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
923.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
924.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
925.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	21 
926.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
927.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
928.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
929.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
930.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
931.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
932.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
933.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
934.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
935.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
936.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
937.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	21 
938.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
939.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
940.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
941.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
942.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
943.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
944.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
945.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
946.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	20 
947.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
948.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
949.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
950.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	20 
951.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
952.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
953.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
954.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
955.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
956.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
957.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
958.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
959.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	19 
960.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
961.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	19 
962.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
963.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
964.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
965.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
966.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
967.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
968.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
969.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
970.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
971.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
972.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
973.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
974.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
975.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
976.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
977.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
978.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
979.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
980.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
981.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
982.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
983.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
984.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
985.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	19 
986.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
987.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
988.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
989.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
990.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
991.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
992.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
993.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
994.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
995.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
996.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
997.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
998.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
999.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
*1000.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 *
1001.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1002.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1003.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1004.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
1005.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1006.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1007.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1008.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1009.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1010.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1011.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1012.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1013.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1014.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1015.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1016.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1017.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1018.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1019.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1020.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1021.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1022.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1023.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1024.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1025.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1026.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1027.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1028.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1029.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1030.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1031.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1032.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1033.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1034.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1035.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	16 
1036.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1037.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1038.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1039.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1040.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1041.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1042.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1043.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1044.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1045.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1046.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1047.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1048.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1049.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1050.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1051.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1052.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1053.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1054.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1055.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1056.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1057.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1058.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1059.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1060.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1061.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1062.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1063.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1064.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1065.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1066.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	15 
1067.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1068.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1069.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1070.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1071.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1072.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1073.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1074.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1075.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1076.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1077.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1078.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	15 
1079.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1080.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1081.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1082.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1083.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1084.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1085.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1086.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1087.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1088.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1089.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1090.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1091.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1092.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1093.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1094.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1095.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1096.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1097.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1098.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1099.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
*1100.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 *
1101.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1102.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1103.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1104.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1105.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1106.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1107.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1108.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1109.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1110.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1111.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1112.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1113.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1114.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1115.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1116.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1117.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1118.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1119.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1120.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1121.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1122.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1123.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1124.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1125.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1126.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1127.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1128.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	13 
1129.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1130.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1131.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	13 
1132.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1133.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1134.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1135.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1136.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1137.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1138.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1139.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1140.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1141.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1142.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1143.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1144.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1145.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1146.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1147.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1148.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1149.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1150.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1151.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1152.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1153.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1154.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1155.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1156.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1157.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1158.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1159.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1160.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1161.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	12 
1162.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1163.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1164.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1165.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1166.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1167.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1168.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1169.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1170.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1171.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1172.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1173.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1174.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1175.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1176.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1177.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1178.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1179.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1180.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1181.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1182.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1183.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1184.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1185.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1186.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1187.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1188.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1189.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1190.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1191.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1192.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1193.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1194.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1195.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1196.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1197.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1198.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1199.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	11 
*1200.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 *
1201.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	11 
1202.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1203.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1204.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1205.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1206.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1207.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1208.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1209.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1210.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1211.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1212.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	11 
1213.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1214.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1215.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1216.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1217.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1218.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1219.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1220.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1221.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1222.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1223.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1224.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1225.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1226.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1227.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1228.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1229.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1230.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1231.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1232.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1233.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1234.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1235.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1236.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1237.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1238.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1239.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1240.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1241.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1242.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1243.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1244.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1245.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1246.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1247.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1248.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1249.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1250.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1251.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1252.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1253.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	10 
1254.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1255.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1256.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1257.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1258.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1259.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1260.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1261.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1262.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1263.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1264.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1265.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1266.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1267.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1268.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1269.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1270.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1271.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1272.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1273.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1274.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1275.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1276.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1277.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1278.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1279.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1280.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1281.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1282.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1283.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1284.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1285.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1286.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1287.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1288.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1289.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1290.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1291.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1292.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1293.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1294.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1295.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1296.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1297.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1298.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1299.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
*1300.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 *
1301.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1302.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1303.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1304.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1305.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1306.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1307.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1308.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1309.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1310.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1311.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1312.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1313.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1314.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1315.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1316.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1317.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1318.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1319.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1320.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1321.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1322.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1323.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	9 
1324.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1325.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1326.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1327.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1328.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1329.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1330.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1331.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1332.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1333.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1334.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1335.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1336.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1337.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1338.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1339.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1340.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1341.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1342.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1343.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1344.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1345.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1346.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1347.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1348.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1349.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	9 
1350.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1351.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1352.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1353.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1354.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1355.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1356.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	9 
1357.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1358.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1359.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1360.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1361.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1362.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1363.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1364.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1365.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1366.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1367.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1368.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1369.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1370.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1371.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	9 
1372.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1373.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1374.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1375.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1376.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1377.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1378.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1379.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1380.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1381.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1382.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1383.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1384.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1385.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1386.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1387.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	9 
1388.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1389.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1390.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1391.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	8 
1392.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1393.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1394.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1395.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1396.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1397.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1398.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1399.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
*1400.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 *
1401.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1402.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1403.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1404.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1405.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1406.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1407.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1408.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	8 
1409.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1410.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1411.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1412.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1413.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1414.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1415.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1416.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1417.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1418.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1419.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1420.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1421.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1422.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1423.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1424.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1425.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1426.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1427.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1428.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1429.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1430.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1431.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1432.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1433.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1434.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1435.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1436.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1437.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1438.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1439.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1440.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1441.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1442.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1443.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1444.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1445.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1446.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1447.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1448.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1449.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1450.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1451.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1452.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1453.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1454.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1455.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1456.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1457.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1458.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1459.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1460.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1461.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1462.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1463.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1464.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1465.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1466.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1467.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1468.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1469.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1470.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1471.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1472.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1473.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1474.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1475.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1476.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1477.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1478.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1479.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1480.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1481.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1482.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	7 
1483.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1484.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1485.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1486.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1487.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1488.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1489.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1490.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1491.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1492.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1493.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1494.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1495.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1496.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1497.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1498.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1499.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
*1500.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 *
1501.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1502.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1503.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1504.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1505.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1506.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1507.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1508.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1509.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1510.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1511.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1512.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1513.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1514.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1515.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1516.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1517.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1518.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1519.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1520.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1521.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1522.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1523.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS, 7 
1524.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1525.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1526.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1527.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1528.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1529.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1530.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1531.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1532.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1533.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1534.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1535.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1536.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1537.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1538.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1539.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1540.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1541.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1542.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1543.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1544.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1545.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1546.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1547.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1548.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1549.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1550.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1551.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1552.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1553.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1554.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1555.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1556.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1557.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1558.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1559.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1560.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1561.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1562.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1563.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1564.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1565.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1566.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1567.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1568.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1569.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1570.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1571.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1572.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1573.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1574.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1575.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1576.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1577.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1578.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1579.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1580.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1581.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1582.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1583.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1584.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1585.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1586.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1587.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1588.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1589.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1590.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1591.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1592.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1593.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1594.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1595.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1596.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1597.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1598.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1599.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
*1600.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 *
1601.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1602.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1603.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1604.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1605.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1606.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1607.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1608.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1609.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1610.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1611.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1612.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1613.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1614.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1615.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1616.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1617.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1618.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	5 
1619.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1620.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1621.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1622.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1623.	Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5 
1624.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1625.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1626.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1627.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1628.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1629.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1630.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1631.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1632.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1633.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1634.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1635.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1636.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1637.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	5 
1638.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1639.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1640.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1641.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1642.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1643.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1644.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1645.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1646.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1647.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1648.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1649.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1650.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1651.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1652.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1653.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1654.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1655.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1656.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1657.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1658.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1659.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1660.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1661.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1662.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1663.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1664.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1665.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1666.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1667.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1668.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1669.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1670.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1671.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1672.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1673.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1674.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1675.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1676.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1677.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1678.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1679.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1680.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1681.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1682.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1683.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1684.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1685.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1686.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1687.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1688.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1689.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1690.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1691.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1692.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1693.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1694.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1695.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1696.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1697.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1698.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1699.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
*1700.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 *
1701.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1702.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1703.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1704.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1705.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1706.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	5 
1707.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1708.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1709.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1710.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1711.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1712.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1713.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1714.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1715.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1716.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1717.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1718.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1719.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1720.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1721.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1722.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1723.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1724.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1725.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1726.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1727.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1728.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1729.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1730.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1731.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1732.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1733.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1734.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1735.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1736.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1737.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1738.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1739.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1740.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1741.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1742.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1743.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1744.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1745.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1746.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1747.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1748.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1749.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1750.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1751.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1752.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1753.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1754.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1755.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1756.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1757.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1758.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1759.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1760.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1761.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1762.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1763.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1764.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1765.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1766.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1767.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1768.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1769.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1770.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1771.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1772.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1773.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1774.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1775.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1776.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1777.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1778.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1779.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1780.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1781.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1782.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1783.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1784.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1785.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1786.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1787.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1788.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1789.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	4 
1790.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1791.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1792.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1793.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1794.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1795.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1796.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1797.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1798.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1799.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
*1800.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 *
1801.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1802.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1803.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1804.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1805.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1806.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1807.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1808.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1809.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1810.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1811.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1812.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1813.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1814.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1815.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1816.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1817.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1818.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1819.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1820.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1821.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1822.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1823.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1824.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1825.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1826.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1827.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1828.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1829.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1830.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1831.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1832.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1833.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1834.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1835.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1836.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1837.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1838.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1839.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1840.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1841.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1842.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1843.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1844.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1845.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1846.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1847.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1848.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1849.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1850.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1851.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1852.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1853.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1854.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1855.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1856.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1857.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1858.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1859.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	3 
1860.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1861.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1862.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1863.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1864.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1865.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1866.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1867.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1868.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1869.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1870.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1871.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1872.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1873.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1874.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1875.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1876.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1877.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1878.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1879.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1880.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1881.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1882.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1883.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1884.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1885.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1886.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1887.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1888.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1889.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1890.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1891.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1892.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1893.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1894.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1895.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1896.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1897.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1898.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1899.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
*1900.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 *
1901.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1902.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1903.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1904.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1905.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1906.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1907.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1908.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1909.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1910.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1911.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1912.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1913.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1914.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1915.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1916.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1917.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1918.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1919.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1920.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1921.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1922.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1923.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1924.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1925.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1926.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1927. Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1928.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1929.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1930.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1931.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1932.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1933.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1934.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1935.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1936.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1937.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1938.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1939.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1940.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1941.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1942.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1943.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1944.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1945.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	2 
1946.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1947.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1948.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1949.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1950.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	2 
1951.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1952.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1953.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1954.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1955.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1956.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1957.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1958.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1959.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1960.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1961.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1962.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1963.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1964.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1965.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1966.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1967.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1968.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1969.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1970.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1971.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1972.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1973.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1974.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1975.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1976.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1977.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1978.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1979.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1980.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	2 
1981.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1982.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1983.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1984.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1985.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1986.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1987.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
1988.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
1989.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
1990.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
1991.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
1992.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
1993.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
1994.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
1995.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
1996.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1997.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
1998.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
1999.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
*2000.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 *
2001.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2002.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2003.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2004.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2005.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2006.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2007.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2008.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2009.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2010.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2011.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2012.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2013.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2014.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2015.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	1 
2016.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2017.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2018.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2019.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2020.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2021.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2022.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2023.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2024.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2025.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2026.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2027.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2028.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2029.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2030.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2031.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2032.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2033.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2034.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2035.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2036.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2037.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2038.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2039.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2040.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2041.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2042.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2043.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2044.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2045.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2046.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2047.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2048.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2049.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2050.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2051.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2052.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2053.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	1 
2054.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2055.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2056.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2057.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2058.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2059.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2060.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	1 
2061.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2062.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2063.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2064.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2065.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2066.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2067.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2068.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2069.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2070.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2071.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2072.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2073.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	1 
2074.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2075.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2076.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2077.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2078.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2079.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2080.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2081.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2082.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2083.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2084.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2085.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2086.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2087.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2088.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2089.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2090.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2091.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2092.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	1 
2093.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2094.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2095.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2096.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2097.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2098.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2099.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
*2100.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 *
2101.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2102.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2103.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2104.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2105.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2106.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2107.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2108.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2109.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2110.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2111.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2112.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2113.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2114.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2115.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2116.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2117.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2118.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2119.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2120.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2121.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2122.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2123.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2124.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2125.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2126.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	1 
2127.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2128.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	1 
2129.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2130.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2131.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2132.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2133.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2134.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2135.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2136.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2137.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2138.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2139.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2820
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2421
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2357
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2127
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2035
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2006
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1979
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1572
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1554
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523



* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6222
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6155
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3771
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2386
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2324
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1890
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1728
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1513
10.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1459


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2019)

Für Juli (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Maggie Rogers 


 

 
3. Jennifer Lawrence & Sophie Turner


 

 

 
5. Jessica Chastain 


 

 
6. Elizabeth Debicki 


 

 
7. Margot Robbie


 

 
8. Jennifer Morrison


 

 
9. Felicity Jones


 

 
10. Barbara Palvin


 
10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Jodie Foster


 
10. Kate Beckinsale


​


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019 - Sommervoting

1. Kristina Sterz 
2. Kamilla Senjo 
3. Christa Stipp
4. Laura Dünnwald
5. Jule Gölsdorf 
6. Bella Lesnik 
7. Silvia Laubenbacher
8. Marlen Neuenschwander
9. Yve Fehring
10. Stephanie Meißner 
10. Mara Bergmann 
10. Birgit Klaus


----------



## RoadDog (1 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019

1. Anna Kendrick 
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Naomi Scott
7. Sydney Sierota
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Juli 2019)

Und jetzt auch meine Top10 für den Juli. Obwohl die deutsche Nationalmannschaft im Viertelfinale ausgeschieden ist, hat die Fußball-WM ihre Spuren hinterlassen... wink2




 Michelle Uhrig


 Barbara Meier


 Turid Knaak


 Katharina Rumpus


 Francesca Lollobrigida


 Giulia Gwinn


 Christa Stipp


 Annika Begiebing


 Jennifer Sieglar


 Alexandra Popp


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Juli 2019:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Antonia Michalsky





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Isabell Hertel





5. Katharina Boger





6. Maria Wedig





7. Ella Endlich





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll





__________________


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2019)

Noch einmal Werbung, sozusagen in eigener Sache:

Nur noch 2 Tage! 


*Letzte Möglichkeit zum Abstimmen bei der Wahl zu

Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2019.*

*Bitte stimmt ab!*

*Links -> siehe unten.

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Cav (3 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019 pünktlich zur Schlußphase der Fußball-WM

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Janina Uhse


 


3. Lena Gercke


 


4. Chloe Bennet


 


5. Kimberley Garner


 


6. Alex Morgan und Tobin Heath


 

8. Viki Odintcova


 

9. Alica Schmidt


 

10. Shanina Shaik


 

10. Sara Däbritz und Melanie Leupolz
l


----------



## tort3 (3 Juli 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Isabela Moner
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Lisa-Marie Koroll
5. Michelle Dee
6. Tanja Tischewitsch
7. Emma Watson
8. Janina Uhse
9. Joelina Drews
10. Rihanna


----------



## STF (4 Juli 2019)

07/2019

1 Sandra Thier
2 Angelique Kerber
3 Kamilla Senjo
4 Ina Dietz
5 Judith Rakers
6 Sandra Kuhn
7 Susanne Langhans
8 Annika Zimmermann
9 Kate Middleton
10 Aline von Drateln
10 Anne Igartiburu
10 Andrea Otto


----------



## benedikt (6 Juli 2019)

Meine Julie - Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Lorena Rae
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Irina Shayk
10. Taylor Hill
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## lappi (8 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Carrie Coon
3 Vanessa Mai
4 Katie Holmes
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Britta Steffen


----------



## tino2003 (8 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019 



1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Markus 19 (11 Juli 2019)

Valentina Pahde
Fernando Brandao
Janina Uhse
Yvonne Pfeffer
Ekatarina Leonova
Anne Menden
Lena Meyer Landrut
Ricarda Magduschewski
Larissa Marolt
Maria Sharapova


----------



## luv (11 Juli 2019)

Chloe Bennet
Lena Meyer Landrut
Viviana Grisafi
Odette Annable
Isabelle Cornish
Willa Holland
Sarah Lombardi
Kylie Minogue
Lauren Cohen
Ambre Vallet


----------



## StefanKa (12 Juli 2019)

Juli 

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Antonia Michalsky





4. Katja Studt





5. Suzan Anbeh





6.Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## Ryan Atwood (13 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Susanna Ohlen
06.) Jana Azizi
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Malin Akerman 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## duda2 (13 Juli 2019)

Juli

1. Emilia Clarke




2. Alicia Vikander




3. Sabrina Carpenter




4. Lena Meyer-Landrut




5. Leigh-Anne Pinnock




6.Victoria Justice




7. Lauren Cimorelli




8. Olivia Holt




9. Nadine Menz




10. Vanessa Mai




10. Alessia Cara


----------



## Don Sven (15 Juli 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs






4. Mirka Pigulla 






5. Chryssanthi Kavazi






6. Inez Björg David






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8 . Ania Niedieck






9. Lena Terlau






10. Lena Stiffel


----------



## dabi (16 Juli 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Jessica Biel
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Martina Hingis
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## STF (17 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019

1 Sandra Thier
2 Eva Diederich
3 Angelique Kerber
4 Kamilla Senjo
5 Ina Dietz
6 Judith Rakers
7 Sandra Kuhn
8 Annika Zimmermann 
9 Verena Püschel
10 Susanne Langhans
10 Andrea Otto
10 Aline von Drateln


----------



## ManuN (20 Juli 2019)

Jun 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Mara Bergmann	
10. Namika	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## gaertner23 (21 Juli 2019)

hier mein Juli-Voting



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Ana Plasencia
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Anna Planken
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Quick Nick (25 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04. Alina Merkau
05. Serena Salecker 
06. Vanessa Blumhagen
07. Laura Papendick
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Susanna Ohlen
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Anakin (29 Juli 2019)

_Juli 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Alina Merkau 
#05: Lejla-X
#06: Vanessa Blumhagen
#07: Lena Meyer Landrut
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## ch2004 (29 Juli 2019)

*Juli 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## hsvmann (29 Juli 2019)

*07 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## NEF (30 Juli 2019)

Juni 2019
*
1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	
*


----------



## RockingSheep (30 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## congo64 (30 Juli 2019)

STF schrieb:


> Juli 2019
> 
> 1 Sandra Thier
> 2 Eva Diederich
> ...




*Deine Wertung vom Juli hattest du schon am 04.07.2019 abgegeben.*


----------



## taurus79 (30 Juli 2019)

Hitliste Juli 2019

1. Stefanie Hertel
2. Jasmin Wagner
3. Anna Planken
4. Harriet von Waldenfels 
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Stephanie Puls
7. Jeanette Biederman
8. Annett Möller
9. Stefanie Heinzmann
10. Jessy Wellmer


----------



## beobachter5 (30 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019

1 Katja Runiello 
2 Verena Wriedt
3 Sissi Fahrenschon
4 Nina Bott
5 Isabella Hübner
6 Laura Ludwig
7 Sarah Lombardi
8 Anja Kling
9 Carina Spack
10 Tanja Wenzel


----------



## Devilfish (30 Juli 2019)

Juli

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Sabrina Carpenter
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Demi Lovato
7. Ariana Grande
8. Miranda Cosgrove
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Camila Cabello
10. Hayley Williams
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## rasta_man (31 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019

1. Palina Rojinski
2. Christina Zierl aka Dolly Dollar
3. Beatrice Egli
4. Anna Sophia Claus
5. Sarina Nowack
6. Christina Hendricks
7. Motsi Mabuse
8. Ines Lutz
9. Elena Miras
10. Lilian Büchner
10. Saskia Atzerodt
10. Carina Spack


----------



## kamy (31 Juli 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Nadine Menz	
9.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## brian69 (31 Juli 2019)

*Juli 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Jennifer Lawrence*




 




*4. Emilia Clarke 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 

 


*7. Jenna Dewan 8. Rosamund Pike 9. Camilla Belle*




 

 

 


*10.
Jennifer Morrison - Lily Collins - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2019)

Juli 2019


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Kate Beckinsale
Izabel Goulart
Vanessa Hudgens
Victoria Justice
Olivia Munn


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2019)

Ich denk da nie dran, mal wieder ohne Bilder

*01. Sarah Gadon

02. Rachael Taylor

03. Saoirse Ronan

04. Diane Kruger

05. Angourie Rice

06. Eliza Bennett

07. Lucy Boynton

08. Lily James

09. Meg Donnelly  (USA, 25.07.2000 in New York City/USA)

10. Sonja Gerhardt

10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## pofgo (31 Juli 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Helene Fischer 


 
4.	Viviane Geppert 


 
5.	Chloe Bennet 


 
6.	Shay Mitchell 


 
7.	Georgia Salpa 


 
8.	Michelle Keegan 


 
9.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox 


 
10.	Petra Nemcova 


 
10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.07.2019 22:20*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6299 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6232 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3813 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2871 
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2427 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2422 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2383 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2353 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2141 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2039 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2020 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1999 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1892 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1739 
15.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1589 
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1565 
17.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
18.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1513 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1510 
21.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1495 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1452 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1354 
24.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1265 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1240 
27.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1226 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1211 
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1112 
30.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1108 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1103 
32.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
33.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1098 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1056 
35.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1029 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1014 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	985 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	982 
39.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	977 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973 
41.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970 
42.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	961 
43.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	950 
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	911 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	902 
46.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	887 
47.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
48.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	861 
50.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	829 
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	810 
53.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	810 
54.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	798 
55.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	789 
56.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	782 
57.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	776 
58.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	772 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	765 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
61.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
62.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	728 
63.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	726 
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	726 
65.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	723 
66.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	720 
67.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	720 
68.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	718 
69.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	716 
70.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	706 
71.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	695 
72.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	692 
74.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
75.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	668 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	647 
77.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	638 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	637 
79.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
80.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	618 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	612 
82.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	595 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
84.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
85.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
86.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	576 
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	571 
88.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	564 
89.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
90.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	549 
91.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
92.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	540 
93.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	535 
94.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
95.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	530 
96.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
97.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
98.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	511 
99.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
*100.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	504 *
101.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
102.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501 
103.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	494 
105.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
106.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	490 
107.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 489 
108.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	487 
109.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
110.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
111.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
112.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
113.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	468 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	468 
116.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	467 
117.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	465 
118.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	465 
119.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	464 
120.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	459 
121.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454 
122.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
123.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	453 
124.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	439 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	435 
126.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	430 
128.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
129.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
130.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	426 
131.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	420 
132.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	415 
133.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
134.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
135.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
136.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	412 
137.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	412 
138.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	411 
139.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
140.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
141.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	406 
142.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
143.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	404 
144.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
145.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	396 
146.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
147.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	390 
148.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
149.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
150.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	388 
151.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	383 
153.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	380 
154.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
155.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	369 
157.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	367 
158.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	361 
159.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	361 
160.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	360 
161.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	358 
162.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
163.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	354 
164.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	353 
165.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	350 
166.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	347 
167.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
168.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
169.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
170.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	338 
171.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	338 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	336 
173.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	332 
174.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
175.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
176.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	330 
177.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
178.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
179.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	327 
180.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
181.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
182.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
183.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	321 
184.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
185.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	317 
186.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
187.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	312 
188.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	309 
189.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	307 
190.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	307 
191.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	303 
192.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
193.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	300 
194.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
195.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
196.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
197.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	293 
198.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
199.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
*200.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 *
201.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	285 
203.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
204.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	279 
205.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
206.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	277 
207.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
208.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	275 
209.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	275 
210.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
211.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
212.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
213.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
214.	Stefanie Giesinger, D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
215.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	271 
216.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
217.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
218.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
219.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	266 
220.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
221.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	264 
222.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	263 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	262 
224.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
225.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	258 
226.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
227.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
228.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
229.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
230.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	252 
231.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
232.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
233.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
234.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
235.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
236.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	241 
237.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	239 
238.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	238 
239.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	236 
240.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	236 
241.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	235 
242.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233 
243.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
244.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	233 
245.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	229 
246.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	229 
247.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
248.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	227 
249.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
250.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225 
251.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	223 
252.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
253.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	222 
254.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
255.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	221 
256.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	220 
257.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	220 
258.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	218 
259.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
260.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
261.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	217 
262.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
263.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
264.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	216 
265.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
266.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
267.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
268.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
269.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
270.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	213 
271.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	213 
272.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
273.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
274.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	212 
275.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	210 
276.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
277.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
278.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	206 
279.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	205 
280.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
281.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	204 
282.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
283.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	199 
284.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
285.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	195 
286.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	195 
287.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	194 
288.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	193 
289.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
290.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
291.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
292.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
293.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	191 
294.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	189 
295.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
296.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	188 
297.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
298.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	186 
299.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
*300.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	185 *
301.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
302.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	185 
303.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
304.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	184 
305.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
306.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	182 
307.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
308.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	182 
309.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	182 
310.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
311.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
312.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	181 
313.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
314.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
315.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
316.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
317.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
318.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
319.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
320.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
321.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	177 
322.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	177 
323.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
324.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
325.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	176 
326.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
327.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
328.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
329.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
330.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
331.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
332.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	171 
333.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
334.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	170 
335.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
336.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
337.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	167 
338.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	167 
339.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
340.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
341.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
342.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
343.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	164 
344.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
345.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	162 
346.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
347.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	160 
348.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
349.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
350.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
351.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	157 
352.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
353.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
354.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	155 
355.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
356.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	152 
357.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	152 
358.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
359.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
360.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	149 
361.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
362.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
363.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	149 
364.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	148 
365.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
366.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
367.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
368.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	144 
369.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	144 
370.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	143 
371.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
372.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
373.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
374.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
375.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	142 
376.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
377.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	141 
378.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
379.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
380.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	139 
381.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	139 
382.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	138 
383.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
384.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
385.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
386.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
387.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
388.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	136 
389.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	136 
390.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	136 
391.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	135 
392.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	135 
393.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135 
394.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
395.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	132 
396.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
397.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	132 
398.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	132 
*400.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 *
401.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	130 
402.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	129 
403.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
404.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
405.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
406.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
407.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
408.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
409.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
410.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	123 
411.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	123 
412.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
413.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	120 
414.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
415.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
416.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
417.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
418.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
419.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
420.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
421.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	117 
422.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
423.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
424.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
425.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
426.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
427.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	114 
428.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	114 
429.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
430.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	114 
431.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
432.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	112 
433.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
434.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
435.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
436.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	111 
437.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
438.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	111 
439.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
440.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
441.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
442.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	109 
443.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
444.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	108 
445.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
446.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
447.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	106 
448.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	105 
449.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
450.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
451.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
452.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
453.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
454.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
455.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
456.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
457.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	103 
458.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	102 
459.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
460.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	101 
461.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
462.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	100 
463.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	99 
464.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
465.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
466.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
467.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
468.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	96 
469.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	96 
470.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	96 
471.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
472.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
473.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
474.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	95 
475.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	94 
476.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
477.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
478.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
479.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
480.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
481.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
482.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
483.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
484.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
485.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
486.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
487.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
488.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
489.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	90 
490.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
491.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
492.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	89 
493.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
494.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
495.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
496.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	88 
497.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
498.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87 
499.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
*500.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 *
501.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
502.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	86 
503.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
504.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
505.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
506.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
507.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
508.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	84 
509.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
510.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
511.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
512.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
513.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
514.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
515.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
516.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	83 
517.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
518.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	82 
519.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
520.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	82 
521.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	81 
522.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	81 
523.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
524.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
525.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
526.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	79 
527.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
528.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
529.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
530.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
531.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
532.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
533.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
534.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
535.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
536.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
537.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
538.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
539.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
540.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
541.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
542.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
543.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	74 
544.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
545.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
546.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
547.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
548.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
549.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
550.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	71 
551.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
552.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	70 
553.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
554.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	70 
555.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	70 
556.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
557.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
558.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
559.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
560.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
561.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
562.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	68 
563.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	68 
564.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
565.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
566.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
567.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
568.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
569.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
570.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	66 
571.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
572.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
573.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	65 
574.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
575.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
576.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
577.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	64 
578.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
579.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
580.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
581.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
582.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
583.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	63 
584.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
585.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	62 
586.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	62 
587.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
588.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
589.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	62 
590.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
591.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
592.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
593.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
594.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
595.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
596.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
597.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
598.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
599.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
*600.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 *
601.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	59 
602.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
603.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	59 
604.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
605.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	58 
606.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
607.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
608.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
609.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
610.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
611.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
612.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
613.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
614.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
615.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
616.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
617.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
618.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
619.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
620.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
621.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
622.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
623.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
624.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	54 
625.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
626.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
627.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
628.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	53 
629.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
630.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
631.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
632.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
633.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
634.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
635.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
636.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
637.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
638.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
639.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
640.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	52 
641.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
642.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
643.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
644.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	52 
645.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
646.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
647.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
648.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
649.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
650.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
651.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	50 
652.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
653.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
654.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
655.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
656.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
657.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
658.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	49 
659.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	49 
660.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	49 
661.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
662.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
663.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
664.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	48 
665.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
666.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
667.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
668.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
669.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
670.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
671.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
672.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
673.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
674.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
675.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	47 
676.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
677.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
678.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
679.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
680.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	45 
681.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
682.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
683.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
684.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
685.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
686.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
687.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
688.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
689.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	44 
690.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
691.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
692.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
693.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
694.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
695.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
696.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
697.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
698.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
699.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
*700.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 *
701.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
702.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
703.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
704.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
705.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
706.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
707.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
708.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
709.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	41 
710.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
711.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	41 
712.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
713.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
714.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	41 
715.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	41 
716.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
717.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
718.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	40 
719.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
720.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
721.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
722.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
723.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
724.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
725.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
726.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
727.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
728.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
729.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	38 
730.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
731.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
732.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
733.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
734.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	38 
735.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
736.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
737.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
738.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
739.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
740.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
741.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
742.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
743.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
744.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
745.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
746.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
747.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	37 
748.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
749.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
750.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
751.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
752.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
753.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
754.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
755.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	36 
756.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
757.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
758.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
759.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
760.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
761.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
762.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
763.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
764.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
765.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
766.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34 
767.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
768.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
769.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
770.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
771.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
772.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
773.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
774.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	33 
775.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
776.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
777.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
778.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
779.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	33 
780.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
781.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
782.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
783.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
784.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
785.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
786.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
787.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
788.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
789.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
790.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
791.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
792.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	31 
793.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
794.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
795.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
796.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	31 
797.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
798.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
799.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
*800.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 *
801.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
802.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
803.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
804.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
805.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
806.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	30 
807.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
808.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
809.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
810.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
811.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
812.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
813.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
814.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
815.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
816.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
817.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
818.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
819.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
820.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
821.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
822.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
823.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
824.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
825.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
826.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
827.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
828.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
829.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
830.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
831.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
832.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
833.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	28 
834.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
835.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
836.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
837.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
838.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
839.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
840.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
841.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
842.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
843.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
844.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
845.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
846.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
847.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	27 
848.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
849.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
850.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
851.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
852.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	27 
853.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
854.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
855.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
856.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
857.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
858.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
859.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
860.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
861.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
862.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
863.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	26 
864.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
865.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	26 
866.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
867.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
868.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
869.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
870.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
871.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
872.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
873.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
874.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	25 
875.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
876.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
877.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
878.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	25 
879.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
880.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
881.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
882.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
883.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
884.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	24 
885.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
886.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
887.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
888.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
889.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
890.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
891.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
892.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
893.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
894.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
895.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	23 
896.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
897.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
898.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
899.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
*900.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 *
901.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
902.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
903.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
904.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
905.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
906.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
907.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
908.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
909.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
910.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
911.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
912.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
913.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
914.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
915.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
916.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
917.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
918.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
919.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
920.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
921.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
922.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
923.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
924.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	22 
925.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
926.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
927.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
928.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
929.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
930.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
931.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
932.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
933.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
934.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
935.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
936.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
937.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
938.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
939.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
940.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
941.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
942.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
943.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	20 
944.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	20 
945.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
946.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20 
947.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
948.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
949.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
950.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
951.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	20 
952.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
953.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
954.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
955.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
956.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
957.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
958.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
959.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
960.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
961.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
962.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
963.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
964.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	19 
965.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
966.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
967.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
968.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
969.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
970.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
971.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
972.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
973.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
974.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
975.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
976.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
977.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
978.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
979.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
980.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
981.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
982.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
983.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
984.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
985.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
986.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
987.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
988.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
989.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
990.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
991.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
992.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
993.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	18 
994.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
995.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
996.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
997.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
998.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
999.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
*1000.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 *
1001.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1002.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1003.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1004.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1005.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1006.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	18 
1007.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1008.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1009.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1010.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1011.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1012.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1013.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1014.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1015.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1016.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1017.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1018.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1019.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1020.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1021.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1022.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	17 
1023.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1024.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1025.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1026.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1027.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1028.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1029.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1030.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1031.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1032.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1033.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1034.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1035.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1036.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1037.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1038.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	16 
1039.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1040.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	16 
1041.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1042.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1043.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1044.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1045.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1046.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1047.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1048.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1049.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1050.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	16 
1051.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1052.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1053.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1054.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1055.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1056.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1057.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1058.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1059.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1060.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1061.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1062.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1063.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1064.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1065.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1066.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1067.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1068.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1069.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1070.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1071.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	15 
1072.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1073.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1074.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1075.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1076.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1077.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1078.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1079.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1080.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1081.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1082.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1083.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	15 
1084.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	15 
1085.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1086.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1087.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1088.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	15 
1089.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1090.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1091.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1092.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1093.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1094.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1095.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1096.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1097.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1098.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1099.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
*1100.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 *
1101.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1102. Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1103.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1104.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	14 
1105.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1106.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1107.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1108.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1109.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1110.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1111.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1112.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1113.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1114.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1115.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1116.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1117.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1118.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1119.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1120.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1121.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1122.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1123.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1124.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1125.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1126.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1127.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1128.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1129.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1130.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1131.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1132.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1133.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1134.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1135.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1136.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1137.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	13 
1138.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1139.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1140.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1141.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1142.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1143.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1144.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1145.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1146.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1147.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1148.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1149.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1150.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1151.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1152.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1153.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1154.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1155.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1156.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1157.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1158.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1159.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1160.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1161.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1162.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1163.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1164.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1165.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1166.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1167.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1168.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1169.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1170.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1171.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1172.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1173.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1174.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1175.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1176.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1177.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1178.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1179.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1180.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1181.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	12 
1182.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1183.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1184.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1185.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1186.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1187.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1188.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1189.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1190.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1191.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1192.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1193.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1194.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	12 
1195.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1196.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1197.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 
1198.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1199.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
*1200.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 *
1201.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1202.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1203.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1204.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1205.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1206.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1207.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1208.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1209.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1210.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1211.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1212.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1213.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1214.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1215.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1216.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1217.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1218.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1219.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1220.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1221.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1222.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1223.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1224.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1225.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1226.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1227.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1228.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1229.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1230.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1231.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1232.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1233.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1234.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1235.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1236.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1237.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	10 
1238.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1239.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1240.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1241.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1242.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1243.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1244.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1245.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1246.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1247.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	10 
1248.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1249.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1250.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1251.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1252.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1253.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1254.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1255.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1256.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1257.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1258.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1259.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1260.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1261.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	10 
1262.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1263.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1264.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1265.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1266.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1267.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1268.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1269.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1270.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1271.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1272.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1273.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1274.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1275.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1276.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1277.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1278.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1279.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1280.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1281.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1282.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1283.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1284.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1285.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1286.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1287.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1288.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1289.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1290.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1291.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1292.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1293.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1294.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1295.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1296.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1297.	Sarah Däbritz, D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	10 
1298.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	10 
1299.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
*1300.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 *
1301.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1302.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1303.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1304.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1305.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1306.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1307.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1308.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1309.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1310.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1311.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1312.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1313.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1314.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1315.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1316.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1317.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1318.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1319.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1320.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1321.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1322.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1323.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1324.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1325.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1326.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1327.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1328.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1329.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1330.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1331.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1332.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1333.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1334.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1335.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1336.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1337.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1338.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1339.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1340.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1341.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1342.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1343.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1344.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1345.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1346.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1347.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1348.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1349.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1350.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1351.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1352.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1353.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1354.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1355.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1356.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1357.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1358.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1359.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1360.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1361.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1362.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1363.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1364.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1365.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1366.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1367.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1368.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1369.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1370.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1371.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1372.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1373.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1374.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1375.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1376.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1377.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1378.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1379.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1380.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1381.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1382.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1383.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1384.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1385.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1386.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1387.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1388.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1389.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1390.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1391.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9 
1392.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1393.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1394.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1395.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1396.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1397.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1398.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1399.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
*1400.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 *
1401.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1402.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8 
1403.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1404.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1405.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1406.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1407.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1408.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1409.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1410.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1411.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1412.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1413.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1414.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	8 
1415.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1416.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1417.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1418.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1419.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1420.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1421.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1422.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1423.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1424.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1425.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1426.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1427.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1428.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1429.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1430.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1431.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1432.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1433.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1434.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1435.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1436.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1437.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1438.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1439.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1440.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1441.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1442.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1443.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1444.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1445.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1446.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1447.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1448.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1449.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1450.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1451.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1452.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1453.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1454.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1455.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1456.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1457.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1458.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1459.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1460.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1461.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1462.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1463.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1464.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1465.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1466.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1467.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1468.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1469.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1470.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1471.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1472.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1473.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1474.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1475.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1476.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1477.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1478.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1479.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1480.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1481.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1482.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1483.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1484.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1485.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1486.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1487.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1488.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1489.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1490.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1491.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1492.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1493.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1494.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1495.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1496.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	7 
1497.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1498.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1499.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
*1500.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 *
1501.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1502.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1503.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1504.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1505.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1506.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1507.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1508.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1509.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1510.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1511.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1512.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1513.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1514.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1515.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1516.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1517.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1518.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1519.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1520.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1521.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1522.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1523.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1524.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1525.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1526.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1527.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1528.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1529.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1530.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1531.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1532.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1533.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1534.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1535.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1536.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1537.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1538.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7 
1539.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1540.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1541.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1542.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1543.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1544.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1545.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1546.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1547.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1548.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1549.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1550.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1551.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1552.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1553.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1554.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1555.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1556.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1557.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1558.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1559.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1560.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1561.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1562.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1563.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1564.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1565.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1566.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1567.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1568.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1569.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1570.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1571.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1572.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1573.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1574.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1575.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1576.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1577.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1578.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1579.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1580.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1581.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1582.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	6 
1583.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1584.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1585.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1586.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1587.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1588.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1589.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1590.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1591.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1592.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1593.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1594.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1595.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1596.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1597.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1598.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1599.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
*1600.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 *
1601.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1602.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1603.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1604.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1605.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1606.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1607.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1608.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1609.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1610.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1611.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1612.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1613.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1614.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1615.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1616.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1617.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1618.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1619.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1620.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1621.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1622.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1623.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1624.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1625.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1626.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1627.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1628.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	5 
1629.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1630.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1631.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1632.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1633.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1634.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1635.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1636.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1637.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1638.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1639.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1640.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1641.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1642.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1643.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1644.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1645.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1646.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	5 
1647.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1648.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1649.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1650.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1651.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1652.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1653.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1654.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1655.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1656.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1657.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1658.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1659.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1660.	Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5 
1661.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1662.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1663.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1664.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1665.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1666.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1667.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1668.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1669.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1670.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1671.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1672.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	5 
1673.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1674.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1675.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1676.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1677.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1678.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1679.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1680.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1681.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1682.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1683.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1684.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1685.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1686.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1687.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1688.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1689.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1690.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1691.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1692.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1693.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1694.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1695.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1696.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1697.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1698.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1699.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
*1700.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 *
1701.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1702.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1703.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1704.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1705.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1706.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1707.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1708.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1709.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1710.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1711.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1712.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1713.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1714.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1715.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1716.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1717.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1718.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1719.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1720.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1721.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1722.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1723.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1724.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1725.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1726.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1727.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1728.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1729.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1730.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1731.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1732.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1733.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1734.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1735.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1736.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1737.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1738.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1739.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1740.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1741.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1742.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1743.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1744.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1745.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1746.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1747.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1748.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1749.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1750.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1751.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1752.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1753.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1754.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1755.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1756.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1757.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1758.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1759.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1760.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1761.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1762.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1763.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1764.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1765.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1766.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1767.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1768.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1769.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1770.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1771.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1772.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1773.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1774.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1775.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1776.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1777.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1778.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1779.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1780.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1781.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1782.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1783.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1784.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1785.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1786.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1787.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1788.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1789.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1790.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1791.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1792.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1793.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1794.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1795.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1796.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1797.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1798.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1799.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
*1800.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 *
1801.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1802.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1803.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1804.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1805.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1806.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1807.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1808.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1809.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1810.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1811.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1812.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1813.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1814.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1815.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1816.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1817.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1818.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1819.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1820.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1821.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1822.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1823.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1824.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1825.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1826.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1827.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1828.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1829.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1830.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1831.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	3 
1832.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1833.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1834.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1835.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1836.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1837.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1838.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1839.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1840.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1841.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1842.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1843.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1844.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1845.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1846.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1847.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1848.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1849.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1850.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1851.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1852.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1853.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1854.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1855.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1856.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1857.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1858.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1859.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1860.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1861.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1862.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1863.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1864.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1865.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1866.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1867.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1868.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1869.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1870.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1871.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1872.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1873.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1874.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1875.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1876.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1877.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1878.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1879.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1880.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1881.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	3 
1882.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1883.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1884.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1885.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1886.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1887.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1888.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1889.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1890.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 
1891.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1892.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1893.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1894.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1895.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1896.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1897.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1898.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1899.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
*1900.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 *
1901.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1902.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1903.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1904.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1905.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1906.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1907.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1908.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1909.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1910.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1911.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1912.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1913.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1914.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1915.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1916.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1917.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1918.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1919.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1920.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1921.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1922.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1923.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1924.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1925.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1926.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1927.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1928.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1929.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1930.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1931.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1932.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1933.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1934.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1935.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1936.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1937.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1938.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1939.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1940.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1941.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1942.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1943.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1944.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1945.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1946.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1947.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1948.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1949.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1950.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
1951.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1952.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1953.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1954.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1955.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	2 
1956.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1957.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1958.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1959.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1960.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	2 
1961.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1962.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1963.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1964.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1965.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2 
1966.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1967.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1968.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1969.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1970.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1971.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1972.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1973.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1974.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1975.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1976.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1977.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1978.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1979.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1980.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1981.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1982.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	2 
1983.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1984.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1985.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	2 
1986.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1987.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1988.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1989.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1990.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
1991.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
1992.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
1993.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
1994.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
1995.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
1996.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
1997.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
1998.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
1999.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
*2000.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 *
2001.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
2002.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2003.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
2004.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2005.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2006.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
2007.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2008.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2009.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2010.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2011.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2012.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2013.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2014.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2015.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2016.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2017.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2018.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2019.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2020.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2021.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	1 
2022.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2023.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2024.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2025.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2026.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2027.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2028.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2029.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	1 
2030.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2031.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2032.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2033.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2034.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2035.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2036.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2037.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I, 1 
2038.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2039.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2040.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2041.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2042.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2043.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2044.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2045.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2046.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2047.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2048.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2049.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2050.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2051.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2052.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2053.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2054.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2055.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2056.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2057.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2058.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2059.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2060.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2061.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2062.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2063.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2064.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2065.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2066.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2067.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2068.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2069.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2070.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2071.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2072.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2073.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2074.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2075.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2076.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2077.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2078.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2079.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2080.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2081.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2082.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2083.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2084.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2085.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	1 
2086.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2087.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2088.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2089.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2090.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2091.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2092.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2093.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2094.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2095.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2096.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2097.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2098.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2099.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
*2100.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 *
2101.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2102.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2103.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2104.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2105.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2106.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2107.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2108.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2109.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2110.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2111.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2112.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2113.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2114.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2115.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2116.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2117.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2118.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2119.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2120.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2121.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2122.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2123.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2124.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2125.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2126.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2127.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2128.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2129.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2130.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2131.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2132.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2133.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2134.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2135.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2136.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2137.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2138.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2139.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2140.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2141.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2142.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2143.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2144.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2145.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2146.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2147.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2148.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2149.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2150.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2871
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2427
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2383
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2141
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2039
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2020
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	1999
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1589
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1565
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523



* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6299
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6232
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3813
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2422
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2353
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1892
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1739
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1513
10.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1495


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2019)

Für August (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 


2. Margot Robbie


 

 


3. Diane Kruger


 

 


3. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
5. Maya Hawke, USA, 08.06.98 in New York/USA


 
6. Isabela Moner


 
7. Gwyneth Paltrow


 
8. Liv Tyler


 
9. Yvonne Strahovski


 
10. Christina Hendricks


 
10. Elle Fanning


 
10. Nicole Kidman


 
10. Reese Witherspoon


 ​


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





3. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Leah Gotti, USA, *04.10.1997, Sherman, Texas/USA






4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Isabell Hertel






6. Katharina Boger









7. Maria Wedig






8. Yana Gercke









9. Alyssa Milano









10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2019)

Bitte votet bei der Finalabstimmung zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2019 !

Link nachtsehend.


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Stephanie Meißner
7. Christa Stipp
8. Marlen Neuenschwander
9. Anne Wilmes
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer 
10. Silvia Laubenbacher
10. Catherine Vogel


----------



## brian69 (1 Aug. 2019)

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Alexandra Daddario *




 




*4. Lucy Hale 5. Sophie Turner 6. Emilia Clarke *




 

 




*7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Margot Robbie 9. Camilla Belle*




 

 



*10.
Jenna Dewan - Lily Collins - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (2 Aug. 2019)

August-Voting


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## RoadDog (2 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

1. Anna Kendrick 
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## tort3 (3 Aug. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut





2. Isabela Moner





3. Sarah Lombardi





4. Michelle Dee





5. Ariana Grande





6. Tanja Tischewitsch





7. Lisa-Marie Koroll





8. Janina Uhse





9. Rihanna





10. Sylvie Meis


----------



## maggi77 (5 Aug. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Joelina Drews
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Yazmin Oukhellou
5. Angela Karpova
6. Lauren Pope
7. Demi Rose
8. Kara del Toro
9. Carlie Jo Howell 
10. Chloe Sims


----------



## benedikt (6 Aug. 2019)

Meine August Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Lorena Rae
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09 .Taylor Hill
10. Irina Shayk
10. Bella Hadid
10. Luisa Hartema


----------



## ManuN (6 Aug. 2019)

Aug 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Mara Bergmann	
10. Namika	
10. Johanna Klum


----------



## Don Sven (7 Aug. 2019)

August

1. Lena Gercke







2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs






4. Mirka Pigulla







5. Chryssanthi Kavazi






6. Inez Björg David







7. Iris Mareike Steen






8 . Ania Niedieck






9. Friederike Sipp






10. Sarah Ulrich





10. Sina Valeska Jung


----------



## kamy (7 Aug. 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Nadine Menz	
9.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## STF (8 Aug. 2019)

Dann jetzt für August 2019 :thumbup:

1 Sandra Thier
2 Eva Diederich
3 Angelique Kerber
4 Kamilla Senjo
5 Ina Dietz
6 Judith Rakers
7 Sandra Kuhn
8 Annika Zimmermann 
9 Verena Püschel
10 Susanne Langhans
10 Andrea Otto
10 Aline von Drateln


----------



## dabi (8 Aug. 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Adriana Lima
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Courtney Cox Arquette
9.Ana Ivanovic
10. Scarlett Johansson


----------



## StefanKa (9 Aug. 2019)

August-Wertung 2019

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Antonia Michalsky





4. Katja Studt 





5. Suzan Anbeh





6.Marylu-Saskia Poolman 





7. Sarah Bogen 





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi 





10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## lappi (9 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Maggie Gyllenhaal
3 Vanessa Mai
4 Katie Holmes
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Stefanie Hertel
8 Keira Knightley
9 Taylor Swift
10 Britta Steffen


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2019)

Und hier meine Nominierten für den August 2019:




 Michelle Uhrig


 Katharina Rumpus


 Melissa Naschenweng


 Francesca Lollobrigida


 Sonja Gerhardt


 Cheyenne Pahde


 Saskia Alusalu


 Valentina Pahde


 Johanna Klum


 Aline Abboud


 Bonnie Strange (D, 05.06.86 in Berdsk/RUS)


 Melanie Oesch (CH, 14.12.87 in Bern)

Mal wieder zwei neue Gesichter dabei... wink2


----------



## Cav (11 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

1. Alex Morgan


 

2. Sally Fitzgibbons


 

3. Adrienne Koleszár


 

4. Victoria Justice




5. Kimberley Garner


 

6. Eiza Gonzales


 

7. Lena Gercke


 

8. Viki Odintcova


 

9. Chloe Bennet


 

10. Janina Uhse




10. Alica Schmidt


 

10. Morgan Reid


----------



## Ryan Atwood (13 Aug. 2019)

August 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Alina Merkau 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Vanessa Blumhagen
05.) Italia Ricci
06.) Jana Azizi
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Malin Akerman 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

Kim Kardashian auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Aug. 2019)

mein August-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Gundula Gause
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Afefan (19 Aug. 2019)

1. Alina Merkau
2. Julia Görges
3. Becky Lynch
4. Laura Dahlmeier
5. Emma Watson
6. Andrea Petkovic
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Dorothea Wierer
9. Eva Imhof
10. Rose Leslie
10. Annika Zimmermann


----------



## Anakin (22 Aug. 2019)

_August 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Alina Merkau 
#05: Lejla-X
#06: Vanessa Blumhagen
#07: Lena Meyer Landrut
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## luv (25 Aug. 2019)

1. Melissa Benoist
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Elle Fanning
6. Lana Del Rey
7. Isabelle Cornish
8. Ambre Vallet
9. Jasmin Wagner
10. Merle Elli Metgenberg


----------



## hsvmann (26 Aug. 2019)

*08 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## RockingSheep (27 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt[


----------



## ch2004 (28 Aug. 2019)

*August 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Aug. 2019)

August 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Victoria Justice
04. Alina Merkau
05. Serena Salecker 
06. Vanessa Blumhagen
07. Laura Papendick
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Susanna Ohlen
10. Mila Kunis
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## rasta_man (30 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

1. Palina Rojinski
2. Christine Zierl aka Dolly Dollar
3. Beatrice Egli
4. Anna Sophia Claus
5. Sarina Nowack
6. Nina Bott
7. Ines Lutz
8. Lilian Büchner
9. Greta Goodworth
10. Anna-Katharina Muck
10. Kate Upton
10. Christina Hendricks


----------



## NEF (30 Aug. 2019)

August 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	
*


----------



## taurus79 (30 Aug. 2019)

Liste August

1. Stefanie Heinzmann
2. Jessy Wellmer 
3. Harriet von Waldenfels
4. Anna Planken
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Stephanie Puls
7. Stefanie Hertel
8. Jeanette Biederman
9. Jasmin Wagner
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## Devilfish (31 Aug. 2019)

August

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Ariana Grande
5. Sabrina Carpenter
6. Miranda Cosgrove
7. Demi Lovato
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Camila Cabello
10. Stella Hudgens


----------



## beobachter5 (31 Aug. 2019)

08/2019
1 Katja Runiello
2 Verena Wriedt
3 Nicole Mieth
4 Ania Niedieck
5 Sarah Lombardi
6 Sissi Fahrenschon
7 Isabella Hübner
8 Nina Bott
9 Jana Julie Kilka
10 Anja Kling


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.08.2019 14:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6378 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6305 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3855 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2911 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2444 
6.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2427 
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2409 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2382 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2155 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2045 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2020 
12.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2019 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1894 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1754 
15.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1602 
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1576 
17.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
18.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1531 
19.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
20.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1523 
21.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1521 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1452 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1358 
24.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
25.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1265 
26.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1259 
27.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1256 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1219 
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1131 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1111 
31.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1108 
32.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1106 
33.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
34.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1057 
35.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1043 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1024 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	985 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	983 
39.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	981 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973 
41.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970 
42.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	967 
43.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	960 
44.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	923 
45.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	913 
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	911 
47.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
48.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	870 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	839 
51.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
52.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	819 
53.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	816 
54.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	811 
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	791 
56.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	789 
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	782 
58.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	782 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	770 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	737 
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	730 
63.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
64.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729 
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	726 
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	722 
67.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	720 
68.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	720 
69.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	719 
70.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	718 
71.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	695 
72.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	692 
74.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	685 
75.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	647 
77.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	644 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	639 
79.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	621 
80.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	618 
81.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	612 
82.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	604 
83.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
84.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
85.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	582 
86.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	578 
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	571 
88.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	566 
89.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	565 
90.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	559 
91.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
92.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
93.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	542 
94.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
95.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	532 
96.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	529 
97.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
98.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	512 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	511 
*100.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 *
101.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
102.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501 
103.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	498 
105.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	492 
106.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
107.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	490 
108.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 490 
109.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
110.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
111.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	474 
112.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	473 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	471 
114.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
115.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
116.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
117.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	469 
118.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	468 
119.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	467 
120.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	465 
121.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	455 
122.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454 
123.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
124.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	447 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	439 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	432 
127.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
128.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
129.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
130.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	426 
131.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	420 
132.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	418 
133.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	418 
134.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	416 
135.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	416 
136.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	415 
137.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
138.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
139.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
140.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	412 
141.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
142.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
143.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
144.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	402 
145.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
146.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	394 
147.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
148.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
149.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
150.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	388 
151.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
152.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	386 
153.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	383 
154.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
155.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	372 
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	370 
157.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
158.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	367 
159.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	367 
160.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	362 
161.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	361 
162.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
163.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	355 
164.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	355 
165.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	355 
166.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	351 
167.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	344 
168.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	340 
169.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
170.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	339 
171.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
172.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	338 
174.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	332 
175.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
176.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
177.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	330 
178.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
180.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
181.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
182.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
183.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	321 
184.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
185.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	317 
186.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	316 
187.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	316 
188.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313 
189.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	312 
190.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	311 
191.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	307 
192.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
193.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	300 
194.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	298 
195.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
196.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
197.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	293 
198.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	290 
199.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
*200.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 *
201.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
202.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	285 
203.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
204.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
205.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	282 
206.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	282 
207.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
208.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	279 
209.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	278 
210.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
211.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
212.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
213.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
214.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
215.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
216.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	271 
217.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
218.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	270 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	268 
220.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
221.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	266 
222.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	265 
224.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	258 
225.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	258 
226.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
227.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
228.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	255 
229.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
230.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
231.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
232.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
233.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
234.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
235.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
236.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	242 
237.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	242 
238.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	240 
239.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	238 
240.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	236 
241.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	236 
242.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	235 
243.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	235 
244.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	234 
245.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233 
246.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	233 
247.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	232 
248.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	231 
249.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	229 
250.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
251.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
252.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225 
253.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	224 
254.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	224 
255.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	223 
256.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
257.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
258.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	221 
259.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	220 
260.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	219 
261.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	218 
262.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
263.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	218 
264.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
265.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	216 
266.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
267.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
268.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	216 
269.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	216 
270.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	214 
271.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
272.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
273.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
274.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
275.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
276.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
277.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
278.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
279.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
280.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	209 
281.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	208 
282.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	206 
283.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	204 
284.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
285.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	199 
286.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	197 
287.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
288.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	195 
289.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	195 
290.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	193 
291.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
292.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
293.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
294.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
295.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	191 
296.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	190 
297.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	190 
298.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	189 
299.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
*300.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	188 *
301.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	188 
302.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
303.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	187 
304.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	186 
305.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
306.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	185 
307.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
308.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
309.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	183 
310.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
311.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	183 
312.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	182 
313.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
314.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
315.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
316.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
317.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
318.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
319.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	179 
320.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
321.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
322.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
323.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
324.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
325.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
326.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
327.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
328.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
329.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
330. Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
331.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173 
332.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173 
333.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
334.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	171 
335.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
336.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	170 
337.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	170 
338.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
339.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
340.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
341.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
342.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
343.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
344.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	165 
345.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
346.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	163 
347.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	162 
348.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	161 
349.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
350.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
351.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	159 
352.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
353.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
354.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	157 
355.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
356.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
357.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
358.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	153 
359.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	152 
360.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	152 
361.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
362.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	150 
363.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
364.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
365.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
366.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	149 
367.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
368.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	146 
369.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
370.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
371.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	144 
372.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	144 
373.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	144 
374.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	144 
375.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
376.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
377.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
378.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
379.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
380.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	140 
381.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
382.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
383.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	140 
384.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	138 
385.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
386.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
387.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
388.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	137 
389.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
390.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
391.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	136 
392.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	136 
393.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	136 
394.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	135 
395.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135 
396.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
397.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	133 
398.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	133 
399.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
*400.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 *
401.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
402.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	130 
403.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	129 
404.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
405.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	129 
406.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
407.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
408.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
409.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
410.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	125 
411.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
412.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
413.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	121 
414.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	120 
415.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
416.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
417.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
418.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	119 
419.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	118 
420.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
421.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
422.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
423.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
424.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	117 
425.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	117 
426.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
427.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	117 
428.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
429.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	116 
430.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
431.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
432.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
433.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
434.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	113 
435.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
436.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
437.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
438.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	111 
439.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
440.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
441.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
442.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	110 
443.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	109 
444.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
445.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	108 
446.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
447.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	106 
448.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
449.	Yve Fehring,	D,	--.--.73 in Bielefeld/D,	106 
450.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
451.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
452.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
453.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
454.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
455.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
456.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
457.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	103 
458.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
459.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	103 
460.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103 
461.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	102 
462.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
463.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	102 
464.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	102 
465.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	101 
466.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
467.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	100 
468.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	99 
469.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
470.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	98 
471.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	98 
472.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
473.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
474.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
475.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	95 
476.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
477.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
478.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
479.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
480.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
481.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
482.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
483.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
484.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
485.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
486.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
487.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	92 
488.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
489.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
490.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
491.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
492.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
493.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90 
494.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
495.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
496.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
497.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
498.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
499.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
*500.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 *
501.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87 
502.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	87 
503.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
504.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
505.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
506.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	86 
507.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
508.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
509.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
510.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	85 
511.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
512.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
513.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
514.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
515.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
516.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
517.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
518.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
519.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
520.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	83 
521.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
522.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
523.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	81 
524.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
525.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
526.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
527.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
528.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
529.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
530.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	78 
531.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
532.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
533.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
535.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
536.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	76 
537.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
538.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
539.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
540.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	74 
541.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
542.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
543.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
544.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
545.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	74 
546.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
547.	Angela Braun,	D,	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	73 
548.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
549.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	72 
550.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	72 
551.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	72 
552.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
553.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
554.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
555.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
556.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	71 
557.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
558.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	71 
559.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
560.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
561.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
562.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
563.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
564.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
565.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	69 
566.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
567.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
568.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	68 
569.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
570.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
571.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
572.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
573.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
574.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	66 
575.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
576.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
577.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	65 
578.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
579.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
580.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
581.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
582.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	64 
583.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
584.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
585.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
586.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
587.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
588.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	62 
589.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
590.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
591.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
592.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 
593.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
594.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
595.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
596.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
597.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	60 
598.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	59 
599.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
*600.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 *
601.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
602.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
603.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	59 
604.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
605.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	59 
606.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	59 
607.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
608.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	58 
609.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
610.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
611.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
612.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
613.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
614.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	57 
615.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
616.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
617.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
618.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
619.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
620.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	55 
621.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
622.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
623.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	55 
624.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	55 
625.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
626.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
627.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
628.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
629.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
630.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
631.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
632.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
633.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
634.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
635.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
636.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
637.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
638.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
639.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
640.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
641.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
642.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
643.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
644.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
645.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
646.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
647.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
648.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
649.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
650.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
651.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
652.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
653.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
654.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
655.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
656.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	50 
657.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	50 
658.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
659.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
660.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	49 
661.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	49 
662.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	49 
663.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	49 
664.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
665.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
666.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
667.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
668.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
669.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
670.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	48 
671.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
672.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
673.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
674.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
675.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
676.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	47 
677.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
678.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	47 
679.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
680.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
681.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
682.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
683.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	45 
684.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
685.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
686.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
687.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	45 
688.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
689.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
690.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
691.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
692.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	44 
693.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
694.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
695.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
696.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
697.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
698.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
699.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
*700.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 *
701.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
702.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
703.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
704.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
705.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
706.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
707.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
708.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	42 
709.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
710.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	42 
711.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
712.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42 
713.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
714.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
715.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
716.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
717.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
718.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	40 
719.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
720.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	40 
721.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
722.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
723.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
724.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
725.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
726.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
727.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
728.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
729.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	39 
730.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
731.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
732.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
733.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
734.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
735.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
736.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
737.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
738.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
739.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
740.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
741.	Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37 
742.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
743.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
744.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
745.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
746.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
747.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
748.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	37 
749.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	37 
750.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	37 
751.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
752.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
753.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
754.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
755.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
756.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
757.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
758.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
759.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
760.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
761.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	35 
762.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
763.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
764.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
765.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
766.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
767.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
768.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
769.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34 
770.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
771.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
772.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
773.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
774.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
775.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
776.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
777.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
778.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
779.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
780.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
781.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	33 
782.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
783.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
784.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
785.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
786.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
787.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
788.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
789.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	32 
790.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
791.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
792.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	32 
793.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
794.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
795.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	31 
796.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
797.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
798.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
799.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	31 
*800.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 *
801.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
802.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
803.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
804.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
805.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
806.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
807.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
808.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
809.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
810.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
811.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	30 
812.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
813.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
814.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
815.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
816.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
817.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
818.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
819.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
820.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
821.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
822.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
823.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
824.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
825.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
826.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
827.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
828.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
829.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
830.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	29 
831.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
832.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
833.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
834.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
835.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
836.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	28 
837.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
838.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
839.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
840.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
841.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
842.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
843.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
844.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	27 
845.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
846.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
847.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
848.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
849.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
850.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
851.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	27 
852.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
853.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
854.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
855.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	27 
856.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
857.	Sonja Zietlow,	D, 13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
858.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
859.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
860.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
861.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
862.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
863.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
864.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
865.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
866.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
867.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
868.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
869.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
870.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
871.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
872.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	25 
873.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
874.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
875.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
876.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
877.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	25 
878.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
879.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
880.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
881.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	25 
882.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
883.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
884.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
885.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
886.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
887.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	24 
888.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	24 
889.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
890.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	24 
891.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
892.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
893.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
894.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
895.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
896.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
897.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
898.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	24 
899.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
*900.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 *
901.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
902.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
903.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
904.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
905.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
906.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
907.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23 
908.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
909.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
910.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
911.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
912.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
913.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
914.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
915.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
916.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
917.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
918.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
919.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
920.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
921.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
922.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
923.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
924.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
925.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
926.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
927.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
928.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
929.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
930.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	21 
931.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
932.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
933.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
934.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	21 
935.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
936.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
937.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
938.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
939.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
940.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
941.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
942.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
943.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
944.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
945.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
946.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
947.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
948.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
949.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
950.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20 
951.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
952.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
953.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
954.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
955.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
956.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
957.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
958.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
959.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
960.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20 
961.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
962.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
963.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
964.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
965.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
966.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
967.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
968.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
969.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	19 
970.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
971.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
972.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
973.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
974.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
975.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
976.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
977.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
978.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
979.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
980.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
981.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
982.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
983.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
984.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
985.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
986.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
987.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
988.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
989.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
990.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
991.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
992.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
993.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
994.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
995.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
996.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
997.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
998.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
999.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
*1000.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 *
1001.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	18 
1002.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
1003.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
1004.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
1005.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1006.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1007.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1008.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1009.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1010.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1011.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1012.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1013.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1014.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1015.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1016.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1017.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1018.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1019.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1020.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1021.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1022.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1023.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1024.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1025.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17 
1026.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1027.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1028.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1029.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1030.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1031.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1032.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1033.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1034.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1035.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1036.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1037.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1038.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1039.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1040.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1041.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	16 
1042.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1043.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1044.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1045.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1046.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1047.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1048.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1049.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1050.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1051.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1052.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1053.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1054.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1055.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1056.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1057.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	16 
1058.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1059.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1060.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1061.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1062.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1063.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1064.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1065.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1066.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1067.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1068.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1069.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1070.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1071.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1072.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1073.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	15 
1074.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1075.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1076.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1077.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1078.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1079.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1080.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1081.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1082.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1083.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1084.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1085.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	15 
1086.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1087.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1088.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1089.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	15 
1090.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1091.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1092.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1093.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1094.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1095.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1096.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1097.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	15 
1098.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1099.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
*1100.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 *
1101.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1102.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1103.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1104.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1105.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1106.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	14 
1107.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1108.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1109.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1110.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1111.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1112.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1113.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1114.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1115.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1116.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1117.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1118.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1119.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1120.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1121.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1122.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1123.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1124.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1125.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1126.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1127.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1128.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1129.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1130.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1131.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1132.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1133.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1134.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1135.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1136.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1137.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1138.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1139.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	13 
1140.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1141.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1142.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1143.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1144.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1145.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1146.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1147.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	13 
1148.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1149.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1150.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1151.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1152.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1153.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1154.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1155.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1156.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1157.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1158.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1159.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1160.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1161.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1162.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1163.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1164.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1165.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1166.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1167.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1168.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1169.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	12 
1170.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1171.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	12 
1172.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1173.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1174.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1175.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1176.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1177.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1178.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1179.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1180.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1181.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1182.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1183.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1184.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1185.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	12 
1186.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1187.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1188.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1189.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1190.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1191.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1192.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1193.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1194.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1195.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1196.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1197.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1198.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1199.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
*1200.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 *
1201.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1202.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1203.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	11 
1204.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1205.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1206.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1207.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1208.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1209.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1210.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1211.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1212.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	11 
1213.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1214.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1215.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1216.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1217.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	11 
1218.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1219.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1220.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1221.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1222.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	11 
1223.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1224.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1225.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1226.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1227.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1228.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1229.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1230.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1231.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1232.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1233.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1234.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1235.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1236.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1237.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1238.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1239.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1240.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1241.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1242.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1243.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1244.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1245.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1246.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1247.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1248.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1249.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1250.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1251.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1252.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1253.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1254.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1255.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1256.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1257.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1258.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1259.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1260.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1261.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1262.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1263.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1264.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1265.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1266.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	10 
1267.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1268.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10 
1269.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1270.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1271.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1272.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1273.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1274.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1275.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1276.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1277.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1278.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1279.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1280.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	10 
1281.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1282.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1283.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1284.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1285.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1286.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1287.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1288.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1289.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1290.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1291.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1292.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1293.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1294.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1295.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1296.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1297.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1298.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1299.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
*1300.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 *
1301.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1302.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	10 
1303.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1304.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1305.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1306.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1307.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1308.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1309.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1310.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1311.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1312.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1313.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1314.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1315.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1316.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1317.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1318.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1319.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1320.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1321.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1322.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1323.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1324.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1325.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1326.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1327.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1328.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1329.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1330.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1331.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1332.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1333.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1334.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1335.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1336.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1337.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1338.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1339.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	9 
1340.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1341.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1342.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1343.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1344.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1345.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1346.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1347.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1348.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1349.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1350.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1351.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1352.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1353.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1354.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1355.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1356.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1357.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1358.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1359.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1360.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1361.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1362.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1363.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1364.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1365.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1366.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1367.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1368.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1369.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1370.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1371.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	9 
1372.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1373.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1374.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1375.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1376.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1377.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1378.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1379.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1380.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1381.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1382.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1383.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	9 
1384.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1385.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1386.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1387.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1388.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1389.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1390.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1391.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1392.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1393.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1394.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1395.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1396.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1397.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1398.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9	 
1399.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
*1400.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 *
1401.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1402.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1403.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1404.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1405.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1406.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1407.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1408.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1409.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1410.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8 
1411.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1412.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1413.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1414.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1415.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1416.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1417.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1418.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1419.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1420.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1421.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1422.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1423.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1424.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1425.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1426.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1427.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1428.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1429.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1430.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1431.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1432.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1433.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1434.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1435.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1436.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1437.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1438.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1439.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1440.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1441.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1442.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1443.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1444.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1445.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1446.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1447.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	8 
1448.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1449.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1450.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1451.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1452.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1453.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1454.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1455.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1456.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1457.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1458.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1459.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1460.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1461.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1462.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1463.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1464.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1465.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1466.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1467.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1468.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1469.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1470.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	8 
1471.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1472.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1473.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1474.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1475.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	8 
1476.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1477.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1478.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1479.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1480.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1481.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1482.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1483.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1484.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1485.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1486.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1487.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1488.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1489.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1490.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1491.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1492.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1493.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1494.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1495.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1496.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1497.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1498.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1499.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
*1500.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 *
1501.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1502.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7 
1503.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1504.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1505.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1506.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1507.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1508.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1509.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1510.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1511.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1512.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1513.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1514.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1515.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1516.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1517.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1518.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1519.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1520.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1521.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1522.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1523.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1524.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1525.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1526.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1527.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1528.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1529.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1530.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1531.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1532.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1533.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1534.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7 
1535.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1536.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1537.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1538.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1539.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1540.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1541.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1542.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1543.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1544.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	7 
1545.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1546.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1547.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1548.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1549.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1550.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1551.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1552.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1553.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1554.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1555.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1556.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1557.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1558.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1559.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1560.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1561.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1562.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1563.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1564.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1565.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1566.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1567.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1568.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1569.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1570.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1571.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1572.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1573.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1574.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1575.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1576.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1577.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1578.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1579.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1580.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1581.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1582.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1583.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1584.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1585.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1586.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1587.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1588.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1589.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1590.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1591.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1592.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	6 
1593.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1594.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1595.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1596.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1597.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1598.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1599.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
*1600.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 *
1601.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1602.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1603.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1604.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1605.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1606.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1607.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1608.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1609.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1610.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1611.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1612.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1613.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1614.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1615.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6 
1616.	Melanie Bergner,	D	xx.xx.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1617.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1618.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1619.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1620.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1621.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1622.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1623.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1624.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1625.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1626.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1627.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1628.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1629.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1630.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1631.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1632.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1633.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1634.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1635.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1636.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1637.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1638.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	5 
1639.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1640.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1641.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1642.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1643.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1644.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	5 
1645.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1646.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1647.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1648.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1649.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1650.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1651.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1652.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1653.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1654.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1655.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1656.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1657.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1658.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1659.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1660.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1661.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1662.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1663.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1664.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1665.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1666.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1667.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1668.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1669.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D,	5 
1670.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1671.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1672.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1673.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1674.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1675.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1676.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1677.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1678.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1679.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1680.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1681.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1682.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1683.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1684.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1685.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1686.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1687.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1688.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1689.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1690.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1691.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1692.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1693.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1694.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1695.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1696.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1697.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1698.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1699.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
*1700.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 *
1701.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1702.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1703.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1704.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1705.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1706.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1707.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1708.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1709.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1710.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1711.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1712.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1713.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1714.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1715.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1716.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1717.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1718.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1719.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1720.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1721.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1722.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1723.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1724.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1725.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1726.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1727.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1728.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1729.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1730.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1731.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1732.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1733.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1734.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1735.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1736.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1737.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1738.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1739.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1740.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1741.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1742.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1743.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1744.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1745.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1746.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1747.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1748.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1749.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1750.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1751.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1752.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1753.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1754.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1755.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1756.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1757.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1758.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1759.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1760.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1761.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4 
1762.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1763.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1764.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1765.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1766.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1767.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1768.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1769.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1770.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1771.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1772.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1773.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1774.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1775.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1776.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1777.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1778.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1779.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1780.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1781.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1782.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1783.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1784.	Kt So	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	4 
1785.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1786.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1787.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1788.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1789.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1790.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1791.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1792.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1793.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	4 
1794.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1795.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1796.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1797.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1798.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1799.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
*1800.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 *
1801.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1802.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1803.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1804.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1805.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1806.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1807.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1808.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1809.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1810.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1811.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1812.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1813.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1814.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1815.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1816.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1817.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1818.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1819.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1820.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1821.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1822.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1823.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1824.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1825.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	3 
1826.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1827.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1828.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1829.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1830.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1831.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1832.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1833.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1834.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1835.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1836.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1837.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1838.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1839.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1840.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1841.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	3 
1842.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1843.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1844.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1845.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1846.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1847.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1848.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1849.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1850.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1851.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1852.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1853.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1854.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1855.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1856.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1857.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1858.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1859.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1860.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1861.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	3 
1862.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1863.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1864.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1865.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1866.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1867.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1868.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1869.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1870.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1871.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1872.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1873.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1874.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1875.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1876.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1877.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1878.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	3 
1879.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1880.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1881.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1882.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1883.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1884.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1885.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1886.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1887.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1888.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1889.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1890.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1891.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1892.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1893.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1894.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1895.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1896.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1897.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1898.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1899.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
*1900.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 *
1901.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1902.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1903.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1904.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1905.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1906.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1907.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1908.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1909.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1910.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1911.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1912.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1913.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1914.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1915.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1916.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1917.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1918.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1919.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1920.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1921.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1922.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1923.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1924.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1925.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1926.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1927.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1928.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1929.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1930.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1931.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1932.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1933.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1934.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1935.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1936.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1937.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1938.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1939.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1940.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1941.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1942.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1943.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1944.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1945.	Carlie Jo Howell, 22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2 
1946.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1947.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1948.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1949.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1950.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1951.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1952.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1953.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1954.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1955.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1956.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1957.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1958.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1959.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1960.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1961.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
1962.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1963.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1964.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1965.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1966.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	2 
1967.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1968.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1969.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1970.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1971.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1972.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1973.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1974.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1975.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2 
1976.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1977.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1978.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1979.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1980.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1981.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1982.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1983.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1984.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1985.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
1986.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	2 
1987.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
1988.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
1989.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
1990.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
1991.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
1992.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
1993.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1994.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	2 
1995.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
1996.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
1997.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
1998.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
1999.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
*2000.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 *
2001.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
2002.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
2003.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
2004.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
2005.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
2006.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
2007.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
2008.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
2009.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
2010.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
2011.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2012.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
2013.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2014.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2015.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
2016.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2017.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2018.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2019.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2020.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2021.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2022.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2023.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2024.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2025.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2026.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2027.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2028.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2029.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2030.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2031.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2032.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2033.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2034.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2035.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2036.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2037.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	1 
2038.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1 
2039.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2040.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2041.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2042.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2043.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2044.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2045.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2046.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2047.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	1 
2048.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2049.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2050.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2051.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2052.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2053.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2054.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2055.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2056.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2057.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2058.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2059.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2060.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2061.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2062.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2063.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2064.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2065.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2066.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2067.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2068.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2069.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2070.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2071.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2072.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2073.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2074.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2075.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2076.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2077.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2078.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2079.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2080.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2081.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2082.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2083.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2084.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2085.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2086.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2087.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2088.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2089.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2090.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2091.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2092.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2093.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2094.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2095.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	1 
2096.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2097.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2098.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2099.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
*2100.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 *
2101.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2102.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2103.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2104.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2105.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2106.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2107.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2108.	Lea Rosenboom,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	1 
2109.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2110.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2111.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2112.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2113.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2114.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2115.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2116.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2117.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2118.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1 
2119.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2120.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2121.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1 
2122.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2123.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2124.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2125.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2126.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2127.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2128.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2129.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2130.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2131.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2132.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2133.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2134.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2135.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2136.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2137.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2138.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2139.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2140.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2141.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2142.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2143.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1 
2144.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2145.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2146.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2147.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2148.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2149.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2150.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2151.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2152.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2153.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2154.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2155.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2156.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2157.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2158.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2159.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2160.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2161.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2162.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2163.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2911
2.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2427
3.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2409
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2155
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2045
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2020
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2019
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1602
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1576
10.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523



* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6378
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6305
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3855
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2444
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2382
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1894
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1754
8.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1513
10.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1495


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (31 Aug. 2019)

Heute etwas eher, da ich gleich wieder weg muss, alle Votings, die noch für August kommen, werden selbstverständlich noch erfasst. :thumbup:


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2019)

Bitte erlöschen.


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2019)

Für September

1. Olivia Wilde



2. Barbara Palvin



3. Natalie Portman



4. Margot Robbie



5. Samara Weaving. AUS, 23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS



6. Jessica Chastain



7. Naomi Watts



8. Diane Kruger



9. Yvonne Strahovski



10. Angelina Jolie



10. Anne Hathaway



10. Lena Meyer-Landrut 



10. Taylor Swift


​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2019)

September 2019

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## tino2003 (1 Sep. 2019)

September 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Emil Müller (3 Sep. 2019)

September 2019

1. Kamilla Senjo 
2. Kristina Sterz 
3. Jule Gölsdorf 
4. Laura Dünnwald
5. Yve Fehring 
6. Bella Lesnik 
7. Birgit Klaus 
8. Marlen Neuenschwander
9. Stephanie Meißner 
10. Verena Püschel
10. Christa Stipp 
10. Silvia Laubenbacher


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2019)

Für den September hab ich mal eine ausschließlich sportliche Top Ten (oder eigentlich Top 12 wink2 ) bereit.
Und auch wenn schon weit über 2.000 Namen auf der Liste stehen: Ich hab wieder mal drei Neue dabei 




 Michelle Uhrig (Eisschnelllauf, Inline-Speedskating)


 Katharina Rumpus (Inline-Speedskating)


 Hege Bøkko (Eisschnelllauf) (N, 05.09.91 in Hønefoss, N)


 Gina Lückenkemper (Leichtathletik)


 Saskia Alusalu (Eissschnelllauf, Inline-Speedskating)


 Bianca Walter (Shorttrack)


 Francesca Lollobrigida (Eissschnelllauf, Inline-Speedskating)


 Kiira Korpi (Eiskunstlauf) (FIN, 26.09.88 in Tampere, FIN)


 Ekaterina Leonova (Tanzen)


 Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina (Tanzen) (RUS, 16.04.93 in Sergijewsk, RUS)


 Anna Seidel (Shorttrack)


 Elisabeth Seitz (Kunstturnen)


----------



## maggi77 (7 Sep. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Mariah Carey
8. Chloe Sims
9. Lauren Pope
10.Nikki Cox


----------



## Cav (8 Sep. 2019)

Liste für September 2019

1. Alex Morgan


 


2. Adrienne Koleszár


 

3. Sally Fitzgibbons


 

4. Karolina Wydra


 

5. Lena Gercke


 

6. Kimberley Garner


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Viki Odintcova


 

9. Amber Heard


 

10. Irina Shayk


 

10. Eiza Gonzales


 

10. Bojana Krsmanovic


----------



## lappi (8 Sep. 2019)

September 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Britta Steffen 
3 Maggie Gyllenhaal
4 Magdalena Neuner
5 Vanessa Mai

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## STF (10 Sep. 2019)

September

1 Sandra Thier
2 Eva Diederich
3 Kamilla Senjo
4 Judith Rakers
5 Angelique Kerber
6 Ina Dietz
7 Annika Zimmermann
8 Anneke Dürkopp
9 Aline von Drateln
10 Beth Behrs
10 Jessica Ginkel
10 Andrea Otto


----------



## Sanby (10 Sep. 2019)

September

1. Katie Melua
2. Lena Gercke
3. Scarlett Johansson
4. Halle Berry
5. Ariana Grande
6. Heather Graham
7. Salma Hayek
8. Nicole Scherzinger
9. Christina Applegate
10. The Body


----------



## dabi (11 Sep. 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Adriana Lima
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Priyanka Chopra
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## benedikt (11 Sep. 2019)

Für September:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Lorena Rae
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Romee Strijd
10. Irina Shayk
10. Taylor Hill
10. Luisa Hartema


----------



## Apus72 (11 Sep. 2019)

Ich mach auch mal wieder mit 

1. Chloe Moretz

2. Rachael Leigh Cook

3. Emma Watson

4. Lena Meyer-Landrut

5. Emily Ratajkowski

6. Scarlett Johannson

7. Kate Beckinsale

8. Nina Dobrev

9. Shay Mitchell

10. Natalie Portman


----------



## tort3 (15 Sep. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Isabela Moner
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Michelle Dee
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Ariana Grande
7. Rihanna
8. Lindsey Vonn
9. Janina Uhse
10. Angelina Heger


----------



## ManuN (15 Sep. 2019)

Sep 19

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Kirsten Rademacher	
3. Helene Fischer	
4. Viviane Geppert	
5. Vivian Wulf	
6. Elena Bruhn	
7. Rebecca Mir	
8. Fernanda Brandao	
9. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Kristin Stark	
10. Namika	
10. Sonia Liebing


----------



## Ryan Atwood (16 Sep. 2019)

September 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Alina Merkau 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Jana Azizi 
05.) Italia Ricci
06.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
07.) Selena Gomez 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Meghan Markle 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## Anakin (16 Sep. 2019)

_September 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Alina Merkau 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Vanessa Blumhagen
#07: Lena Meyer Landrut
#08: Roxanne McKee
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Arianny Celeste
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2019)

Bevor ich das wieder vergesse:

*01. Sarah Gadon

02. Rachael Taylor

03. Saoirse Ronan

04. Diane Kruger

05. Angourie Rice

06. Eliza Bennett

07. Lucy Boynton

08. Lily James

09. Meg Donnelly

10. Sonja Gerhardt

10. Willow Hand,  USA, 19.12.1998 in Marion County, Florida /USA
*


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Sep. 2019)

hier meine September-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Kay-Sölve Richter
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## hsvmann (19 Sep. 2019)

*09 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Walt (26 Sep. 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im September 2019:

1. Lena Gercke





3. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Leah Gotti





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Isabell Hertel





6. Katharina Boger





7. Maria Wedig





8. Yana Gercke





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## ch2004 (27 Sep. 2019)

*September2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*





2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## kamy (27 Sep. 2019)

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu *


----------



## StefanKa (27 Sep. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Antonia Michalsky





4. Katja Studt





5. Suzan Anbeh





6.Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Quick Nick (28 Sep. 2019)

September 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Serena Salecker
03. Jana Azizi
04. Victoria Justice
05. Alina Merkau
06. Vanessa Blumhagen
07. Michelle Lukes
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Mila Kunis
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## NEF (28 Sep. 2019)

September 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Jessica Alba	*
*4. Anna Kendrick	
5. Jordana Brewster	
6. Megan Fox	
7. Lily Collins	
8. Nina Agdal	
9. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	
10. Angie Harmon	
*


----------



## rasta_man (29 Sep. 2019)

September 2019

1. Palina Rojinski
2. Christine Zierl aka Dolly Dollar
3. Beatrice Egli
4. Anna Sophia Claus
5. Sarina Nowack
6. Nina Bott
7. Ines Lutz
8. Lilian Büchner
9. Motsi Mabuse
10. Kate Upton
10. Corinna Drews
10. Christina Hendricks


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2019)

September 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Vanessa Hudgens
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## brian69 (29 Sep. 2019)

*September 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Natalie Dormer*




 




*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Emilia Clarke 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 




*7. Lucy Hale .8. Katheryn Winnick 9. Heather Graham*




 

 




*10.
Camilla Belle - Jenna Dewan - Jennifer Morrison*




 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (29 Sep. 2019)

September

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Ariana Grande
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Sabrina Carpenter
7. Hailee Steinfeld
8. Demi Lovato
9. Victoria Justice
10. Camila Cabello
10. Rihanna
10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## beobachter5 (30 Sep. 2019)

09/2019
1. Katja Runiello 
2. Bernadette Kaspar
3. Sissi Fahrenschon
4. Nicole Mieth
5. Tanja Lanäus
6. Indira Weis
7. Nina Bott
8. Isabella Hübner
9. Ania Niedick
10. Kim Raver


----------



## Don Sven (30 Sep. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Mirka Pigulla





5. Chryssanthi Kavazi





6. Inez Björg David





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8 . Ania Niedieck





9. Friederike Sipp





10. Sarah Ulrich






10. Sina Valeska Jung


----------



## taurus79 (30 Sep. 2019)

Die September-Liste:

1. Jessy Wellmer
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Stefanie Heinzmann
3. Anna Planken
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Stephanie Puls
6. Nele Schenker
7. Ruth Hofmann
8. Jeanette Biederman
9. Jasmin Wagner
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2019)

Für Oktober
1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
3. Maggie Rogers


 

 

 
4. Elizabeth Debicki


 

 
5. Brie Larson


 

 
6. Kaitlyn Dever/USA, 21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA


 

 
7. Hunter Haley King


 

 
8. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

 
10. Diane Kruger & Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
10. Isla Fisher


 

 
10. Zendaya Coleman


 

 ​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Okt. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3 Yazmin Oukhellou
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Anastasia Skyline
7. Megan Barton-Hanson
8. Maria Hering (Yotta)
9. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
10.Lauren Pope


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2019)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Oktober 2019

1. Lena Gercke





2. Leah Gotti





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Isabell Hertel






6. Christine Neubauer, D, 24.06.2962 in München/D






7. Maria Wedig





8. Diane Willems





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## runnigman (1 Okt. 2019)

genau mein ranking


----------



## RoadDog (1 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2019)

runnigman schrieb:


> genau mein ranking



Sehr schön, runningman. Dann vote doch bitte auch und stimme hier auch bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2019 ab. Link siehe unten!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## tino2003 (1 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## congo64 (1 Okt. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (1 Okt. 2019)

Bin im Moment privat sehr eingebunden, kann also hier etwas dauern......


----------



## RockingSheep (1 Okt. 2019)

September und Oktober 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Alina Merkau 
03.) Helene Fischer 
04.) Victoria Justice 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Italia Ricci
07.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Meghan Markle 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Lina Esco 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Okt. 2019)

congo64 schrieb:


> Bin im Moment privat sehr eingebunden, kann also hier etwas dauern......


Macht nix. Wir geben trotzdem schon mal die Stimmen für Oktober ab.

Und hier sind meine für den 10. Monat dieses Jahres (diesmal - aus Gründen - mit drei 10. Plätzen):




 Michelle Uhrig


 Barbara Meier


 Lea Rosenboom


 Lena Gercke


 Francesca Lollobrigida


 Hege Bøkko


 Bianca Walter


 Johanna Klum


 Catherine Vogel
Platz - ja, den teilen sich:


 Bonnie Strange,


 Gina Lückenkemper und


 Vanessa Mai


----------



## kamy (3 Okt. 2019)

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu *


----------



## luv (6 Okt. 2019)

_1. Elizabeth Montgomery
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Chloe Bennet
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Lena Meyer Landrut
6. Luise Befort
7. Vanessa Mai
8. Gus Birney
9. Emmelie de Forrest
10. Bailee Madison_


----------



## congo64 (6 Okt. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 06.10.2019 17:00*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6483 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6416 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3922 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2964 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2474 
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2445 
7.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2421 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2169 
10.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2053 
11.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2049 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2032 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1896 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1772 
15.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1613 
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1586 
17.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1581 
18.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1543 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1531 
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1462 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1360 
24.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
25.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1290 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1280 
27.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1265 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1230 
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1151 
30.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1124 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1119 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1112 
33.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
34.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1070 
35.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1059 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1036 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	985 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	985 
39.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	984 
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973 
41.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	972 
42.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	970 
43.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970 
44.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	938 
45.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	936 
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	917 
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	879 
48.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
49.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	849 
51.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
52.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	831 
53.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	828 
54.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	819 
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	812 
56.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	792 
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	789 
58.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	782 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	777 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	753 
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	751 
62.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	740 
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	737 
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	736 
65.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
66.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729 
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	726 
68.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	722 
69.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	720 
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	720 
71.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	712 
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	695 
73.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
74.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	692 
75.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
76.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	650 
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	649 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	642 
79.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	628 
80.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	624 
81.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	619 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	615 
83.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	594 
84.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	586 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	585 
86.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	584 
87.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
88.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	579 
89.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	579 
90.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	567 
91.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
92.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	548 
93.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
94.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	534 
95.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
96.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	532 
97.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
98.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	519 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	511 
*100.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505	* 
101.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 503 
102.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
103.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	502 
104.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501 
105.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	498 
107.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494 
108.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
109.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	489 
110.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
111.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	480 
112.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	477 
113.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	477 
114.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
115.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	470 
117.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
118.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
119.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468 
120.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	466 
121.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	455 
122.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	455 
123.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454 
124.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	447 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	434 
127.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
128.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	430 
129.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
130.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
131.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	426 
132.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	424 
133.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	421 
134.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	421 
135.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	420 
136.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	419 
137.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	419 
138.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
139.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
140.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
141.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	408 
142.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
143.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
144.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
145.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	398 
146.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
147.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	392 
149.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
150.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	390 
151.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
152.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	389 
153.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	388 
154.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
155.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	376 
156.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	376 
157.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	371 
159.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
160.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	363 
161.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	362 
162.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	361 
163.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	357 
164.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	357 
165.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
166.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	354 
167.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	350 
168.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	347 
169.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	345 
170.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	342 
171.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	342 
172.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
174.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
175.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336 
176.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
177.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
178.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	327 
180.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
181.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	325 
182.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
183.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	323 
184.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
185.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	322 
186.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
187.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319 
188.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	315 
189.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	315 
190.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313 
191.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	312 
192.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	307 
193.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	302 
194.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
195.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300 
196.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	295 
197.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
198.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
199.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293 
*200.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 *
201.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
202.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	287 
203.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
204.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
205.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285 
206.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	285 
207.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
208.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	283 
209.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	279 
210.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
211.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
212.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
213.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
214.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
215.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	272 
216.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
217.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
218.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
219.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	268 
220.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
221.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	267 
222.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	266 
223.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
224.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	265 
225.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264 
226.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
227.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
228.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	255 
229.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	255 
230.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
231.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
232.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
233.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
234.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
235.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
236.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
237.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	244 
238.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	243 
239.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	242 
240.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA, 242 
241.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	241 
242.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	241 
243.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	241 
244.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	240 
245.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	240 
246.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	238 
247.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	237 
248.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	236 
249.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	235 
250.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233 
251.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
252.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	226 
253.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	226 
254.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
255.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	226 
256.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225 
257.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	224 
258.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
259.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
260.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	221 
261.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	221 
262.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	221 
263.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	221 
264.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	220 
265.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219 
266.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	219 
267.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
268.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
269.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	216 
270.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
271.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
272.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
273.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
274.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
275.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
276.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
277.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	213 
278.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
279.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
280.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	211 
281.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211 
282.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
283.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
284.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	209 
285.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
286.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	200 
287.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	199 
288.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	199 
289.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	199 
290.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	198 
291.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	197 
292.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
293.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	195 
294.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	194 
295.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	194 
296.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	193 
297.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
298.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 
299.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
*300.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 *
301.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	191 
302.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	189 
303.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	189 
304.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
305.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188 
306.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
307.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
308.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
309.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	185 
310.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
311.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
312.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	182 
313.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
314.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
315.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
316.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	181 
317.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
318.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
319.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
320.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
321.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
322.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
323.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
324.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
325.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
326.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
327.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
328.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	174 
329.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
330.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
331.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
332.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	174 
333.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	174 
334.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	174 
335.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173 
336.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173 
337.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
338.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	172 
339.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
340.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	170 
341.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
342.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
343.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	166 
344.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
345.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
346.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
347.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
348.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
349.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	162 
350.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	162 
351.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	161 
352.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
353.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
354.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	160 
355.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	159 
356.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
357.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
358.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	157 
359.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	157 
360.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
361.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
362.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
363.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
364.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
365.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	149 
366.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
367.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
368.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
369.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	147 
370.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	145 
371.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145 
372.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
373.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	145 
374.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	144 
375.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	144 
376.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
377.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
378.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
379.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
380.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	142 
381.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	142 
382.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	142 
383.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141 
384.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
385.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
386.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
387.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	139 
388.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
389.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
390.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	137 
391.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
392.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
393.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
394.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	136 
395.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135 
396.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	135 
397.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135 
398.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	135 
399.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
*400.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	134 *
401.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
402.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
403.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
404.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	130 
405.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	129 
406.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
407.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
408.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
409.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
410.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
411.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126 
412.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	126 
413.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	126 
414.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	126 
415.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
416.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
417.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123 
418.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	122 
419.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	121 
420.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120 
421.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
422.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
423.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
424.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
425.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
426.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
427.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
428.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	117 
429.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
430.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
431.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
432.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
433.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	115 
434.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
435.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113 
436.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
437.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	113 
438.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	113 
439.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113 
440.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
441.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
442.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
443.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	112 
444.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
445.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	111 
446.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
447.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
448.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
449.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	107 
450.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
451.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	106 
452.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
453.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	106 
454.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
455.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
456.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
457.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
458.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	104 
459.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
460.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104 
461.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
462.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
463.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
464.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103 
465.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	103 
466.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	102 
467.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
468.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
469.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	100 
470.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
471.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	98 
472.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
473.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
474.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
475.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	95 
476.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
477.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
478.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
479.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	95 
480.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	94 
481.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	94 
482.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
483.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
484.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
485.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
486.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
487.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
488.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
489.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
490.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
491.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
492.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
493.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
494.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
495.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90 
496.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	90 
497.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
498.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
499.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	89 
*500.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 *
501.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
502.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
503.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
504.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	87 
505.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87 
506.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	87 
507.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
508.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
509.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
510.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
511.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
512.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
513.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
514.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
515.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
516.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	84 
517.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
518.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
519.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
520.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
521.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
522.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
523.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
524.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
525.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81 
526.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	81 
527.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
528.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
529.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
530.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	80 
531.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	79 
532.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
533.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	79 
534.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
535.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	78 
536.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
537.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
538.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
539.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
540.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
541.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
542.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	76 
543.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	76 
544.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
545.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
546.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	76 
547.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
548.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
549.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
550.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
551.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	74 
552.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
553.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	74 
554.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
555.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	73 
556.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
557.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
558.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
559.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
560.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
561.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
562.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	71 
563.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
564.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
565.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
566.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
567.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
568.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
569.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	69 
570.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
571.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
572.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
573.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
574.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
575.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	67 
576.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
577.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
578.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	66 
579.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	66 
580.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
581.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
582.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	65 
583.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
584.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
585.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
586.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	65 
587.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64 
588.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
589.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
590.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
591.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
592.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	63 
593.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
594.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
595.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
596.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
598.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	61 
599.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60 
*600.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	60 *
601.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
602.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
603.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
604.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
605.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
606.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
607.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
608.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
609.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
610.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
611.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
612.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
613.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	58 
614.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
615.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
616.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
617.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
618.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	57 
619.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	57 
620.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
621.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
622.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
623.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
624.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
625.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56 
626.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
627.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
628.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	55 
629.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
630.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
631.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
632.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
633.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
634.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54 
635.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
636.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
637.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
638.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
639.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
640.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
641.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
642.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
643.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
644.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
645.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
646.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
647.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
648.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
649.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	52 
650.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
651.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
652.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
653.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
654.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	51 
655.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
656.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
657.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
658.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
659.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
660.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
661.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
662.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
663.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
664.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
665.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	49 
666.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	49 
667.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
668.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
669.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
670.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
671.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
672.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
673.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
674.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
675.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
676.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
677.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
678.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
679.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47 
680.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
681.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	47 
682.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
683.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46 
684.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
685.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
686.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	46 
687.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
688.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
689.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
690.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
691.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
692.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
693.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
694.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
695.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	44 
696.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
697.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
698.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
699.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
*700.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 *
701.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
702.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	44 
703.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
704.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
705.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
706.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
707.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
708.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
709.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	43 
710.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
711.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
712.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
713.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
714.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	42 
715.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
716.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42 
717.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
718.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41 
719.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
720.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
721.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
722.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
723.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
724.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
725.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
726.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
727.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	40 
728.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
729.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
730.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
731.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
732.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
733.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
734.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
735.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
736.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
737.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
738.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38 
739.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
740.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
741.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
742.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
743.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
744.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
745.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
746.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
747.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
748.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
749.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
750.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
751.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	37 
752.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
753.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
754.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
755.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	36 
756.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
757.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
758.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
759.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
760.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
761.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	36 
762.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
763.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	35 
764.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
765.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
766.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
767.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
768.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
769.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
770.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
771.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34 
772.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	34 
773.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	34 
774.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	34 
775.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
776.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34 
777.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
778.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
779.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
780.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
781.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
782.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
783.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
784.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
785.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	33 
786.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
787.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
788.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
789.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	33 
790.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
791.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
792.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
793.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
794.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
795.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32 
796.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
797.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
798.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
799.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
*800.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 *
801.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
802.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
803.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
804.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
805.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
806.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
807.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
808.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
809.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
810.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
811.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
812.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
813.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
814.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
815.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
816.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
817.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
818.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30 
819.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
820.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
821.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
822.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
823.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
824.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
825.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
826.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
827.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
828.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
829.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
830.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
831.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
832.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
833.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
834.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
835.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
836.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
837.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	28 
838.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
839.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
840.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
841.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
842.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
843.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	28 
844.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
845.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
846.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
847.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
848.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
849.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	27 
850.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
851.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
852.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
853.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
854.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
855.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	27 
856.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
857.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
858.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
859.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	27 
860.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	27 
861.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
862.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
863.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
864.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
865.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	26 
866.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
867.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
868.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
869.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
870.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
871.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
872.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
873.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
874.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
875.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
876.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
877.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
878.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
879.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
880.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
881.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	25 
882.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
883.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
884.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
885.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	25 
886.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	25 
887.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
888.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
889.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
890.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
891.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	25 
892.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
893.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
894.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
895.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
896.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
897.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
898.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
899.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
*900.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 *
901.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
902.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
903.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
904.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
905.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
906.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
907.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
908.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
909.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23 
910.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
911.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
912.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
913.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
914.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
915.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
916.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
917.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
918.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	22 
919.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
920.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
921.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	22 
922.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
923.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
924.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
925.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
926.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
927.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
928.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
929.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
930.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
931.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
932.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
933.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	22 
934.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
935.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
936.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
937.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
938.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	21 
939.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
940.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
941.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
942.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
943.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
944.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
945.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
946.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
947.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
948.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
949.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
950.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
951.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
952.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
953.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
954.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20 
955.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20 
956.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
957.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
958.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
959.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
960.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
961.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
962.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
963.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
964.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
965.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20 
966.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	20 
967.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
968.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
969.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
970.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
971.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
972.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
973.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
974.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
975.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
976.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
977.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
978.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
979.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
980.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
981.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
982.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
983.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
984.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
985.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
986.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
987.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
988.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
989.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
990.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
991.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
992.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
993.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
994.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	19 
995.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
996.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
997.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
998.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
999.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
*1000.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 *
1001.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
1002.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
1003.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
1004.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
1005.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
1006.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	18 
1007.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
1008.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
1009.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
1010.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
1011.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1012.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1013.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1014.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1015.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1016.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1017.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1018.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1019.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1020.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1021.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1022.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1023.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1024.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1025.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	18 
1026.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	17 
1027.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1028.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17 
1029.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1030.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1031.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1032.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1033.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1034.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	17 
1035.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17 
1036.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1037.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1038.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1039.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1040.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	17 
1041.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1042.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1043.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1044.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1045.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1046.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1047.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	17 
1048.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1049.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1050.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1051.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1052.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1053.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	16 
1054.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1055.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1056.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1057.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1058.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1059.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1060.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1061.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1062.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1063.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1064.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1065.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1066.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1067.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1068.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1069.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1070.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1071.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1072.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1073.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1074.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1075.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1076.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1077.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1078.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1079.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1080.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1081.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1082.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1083.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1084.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	15 
1085.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1086.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1087.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1088.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1089.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1090.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1091.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1092.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1093.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1094.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1095.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1096.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	15 
1097.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	15 
1098.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1099.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
*1100.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 *
1101.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1102.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1103.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1104.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1105.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1106.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1107.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1108.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1109.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1110.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1111.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1112.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1113.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1114.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1115.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1116.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14 
1117.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	14 
1118.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1119.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1120.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	14 
1121.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1122.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1123.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1124.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1125.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1126.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1127.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1128.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1129.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	14 
1130.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1131.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1132.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1133.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1134.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1135.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1136.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1137.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1138.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1139.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	14 
1140.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1141.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1142.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1143.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1144.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1145.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1146.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1147.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1148.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1149.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1150.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1151.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1152.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1153.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1154.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1155.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1156.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1157.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1158.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1159.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1160.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1161.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1162.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1163.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1164.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	13 
1165.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1166.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1167.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1168.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1169.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1170.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1171.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1172.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1173.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1174.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1175.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1176.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1177.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1178.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1179.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1180.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1181.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1182.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1183.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	12 
1184.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1185.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1186.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1187.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1188.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1189.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1190.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1191.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1192.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1193.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1194.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1195.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1196.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1197.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1198.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1199.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
*1200.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 *
1201.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1202.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1203.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1204.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1205.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1206.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1207.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1208.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1209.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1210.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1211.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1212.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 
1213.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1214.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1215.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	11 
1216.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1217.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1218.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1219.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1220.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1221.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1222.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1223.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1224.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1225.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1226.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1227.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1228.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1229.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1230.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1231.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1232.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1233.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1234.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1235.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1236.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1237.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1238.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1239.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1240.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1241.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1242.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1243.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1244.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1245.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1246.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1247.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1248.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1249.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1250.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1251.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1252.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1253.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1254.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1255.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1256.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1257.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1258.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1259.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1260.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1261.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1262.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1263.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1264.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1265.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1266.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1267.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1268.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1269.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1270.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1271.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1272.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1273.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1274.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1275.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1276.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10 
1277.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1278.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10 
1279.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1280.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1281.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1282.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1283.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1284.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1285.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1286.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1287.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1288.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1289.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1290.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1291.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1292.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1293.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1294.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1295.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1296.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1297.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1298.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1299.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
*1300.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 *
1301.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1302.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1303.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1304.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1305.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1306.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1307.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1308.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1309.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1310.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1311.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1312.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	10 
1313.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1314.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1315.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1316.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1317.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1318.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1319.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1320.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1321.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1322.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1323.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1324.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1325.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1326.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1327.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1328.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1329.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1330.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1331.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1332.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1333.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1334.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1335.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1336.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1337.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1338.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1339.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1340.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1341.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1342.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1343.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1344.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1345.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1346.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1347.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1348.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1349.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1350.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1351.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1352.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1353.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1354.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1355.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1356.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1357.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1358.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1359.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1360.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1361.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1362.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1363.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1364.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1365.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1366.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1367.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1368.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1369.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1370.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1371.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1372.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1373.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1374.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1375.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWD,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	9 
1376.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1377.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1378.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1379.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1380.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1381.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1382.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1383.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1384.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1385.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1386.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1387.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1388.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1389.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1390.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1391.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	9 
1392.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1393.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1394.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1395.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1396.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1397.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1398.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1399.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
*1400.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 *
1401.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1402.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1403.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1404.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1405.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1406.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1407.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1408.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9 
1409.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1410.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1411.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1412.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1413.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1414.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1415.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1416.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1417.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1418.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1419.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8 
1420.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1421.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1422.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1423.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1424.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1425.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1426.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1427.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1428.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1429.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1430.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1431.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1432.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8 
1433.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1434.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1435.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1436.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1437.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1438.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1439.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1440.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1441.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1442.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1443.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1444.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1445.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1446.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1447.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1448.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1449.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1450.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1451.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1452.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1453.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1454.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1455.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1456.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1457.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1458.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1459.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1460.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1461.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1462.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1463.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1464.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1465.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1466.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1467.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1468.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1469.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1470.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1471.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1472.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1473.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1474.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1475.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1476.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1477.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1478.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1479.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1480.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1481.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1482.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1483.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1484.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1485.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1486.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1487.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1488.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1489.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1490.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1491.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1492.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1493.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1494.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1495.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1496.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1497.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1498.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1499.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
*1500.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 *
1501.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1502.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1503.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1504.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1505.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1506.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1507.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1508.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1509.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1510.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1511.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7 
1512.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1513.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1514.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1515.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1516.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1517.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1518.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1519.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1520.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1521.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1522.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1523.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1524.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1525.	Karolina Wydra,	PL,	05.03.81 in Opole/PL,	7 
1526.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1527.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1528.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1529.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1530.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1531.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1532.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1533.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1534.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1535.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1536.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1537.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1538.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1539.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1540.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1541.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7 
1542.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1543.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1544.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1545.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1546.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1547.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1548.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1549.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1550.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1551.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1552.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1553.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1554.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1555.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	7 
1556.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1557.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1558.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1559.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1560.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1561.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1562.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1563.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1564.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1565.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1566.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1567.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1568.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1569.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1570.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1571.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1572.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1573.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1574.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1575.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1576.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1577.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1578.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1579.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1580.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1581.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1582.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1583.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1584.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1585.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1586.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1587.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1588.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1589.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1590.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1591.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1592.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1593.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1594.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1595.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1596.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1597.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1598.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1599.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
*1600.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 *
1601.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1602.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1603.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1604.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1605.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1606.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1607.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1608.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1609.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1610.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1611.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1612.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6 
1613.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1614.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1615.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1616.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1617.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1618.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1619.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1620.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1621.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6 
1622.	Melanie Bergner,	D	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	6 
1623.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1624.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1625.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1626.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1627.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1628.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1629.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1630.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1631.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1632.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1633.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6 
1634.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1635.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1636.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1637.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1638.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1639.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1640.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1641.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1642.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1643.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1644.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1645.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1646.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1647.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1648.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1649.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1650.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1651.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1652.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1653.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1654.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1655.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1656.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1657.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1658.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1659.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1660.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1661.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1662.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1663.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1664.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1665.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1666.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1667.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1668.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1669.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1670.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1671.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1672.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1673.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1674.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D,	5 
1675.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1676.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1677.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	5 
1678.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1679.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1680.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1681.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1682.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1683.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1684.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1685.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	5 
1686.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5 
1687.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1688.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1689.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1690.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1691.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1692.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1693.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1694.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1695.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1696.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1697.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1698.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1699.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
*1700.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 *
1701.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1702.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5 
1703.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1704.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1705.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1706.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1707.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1708.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1709.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1710.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1711.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1712.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1713.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1714.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1715.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1716.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1717.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1718.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1719.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1720.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1721.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1722.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1723.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1724.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1725.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1726.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1727.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1728.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1729.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1730.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1731.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1732.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1733.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1734.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1735.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1736.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1737.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1738.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1739.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1740.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1741.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1742.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1743.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1744.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1745.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1746.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1747.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1748.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1749.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1750.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1751.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1752.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1753.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1754.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1755.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1756.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1757.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1758.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1759.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1760.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1761.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1762.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1763.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1764.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1765.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1766.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1767.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1768.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1769.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4 
1770.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1771.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1772.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1773.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1774.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1775.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1776.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1777.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1778.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1779.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1780.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1781.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1782.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1783.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1784.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1785.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1786.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1787.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1788.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1789.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1790.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1791.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1792.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1793.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1794.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1795.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1796.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	4 
1797.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1798.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1799.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
*1800.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 *
1801.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	4 
1802.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4 
1803.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	4 
1804.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1805.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1806.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1807.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1808.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1809.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1810.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1811.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1812.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1813.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1814.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1815.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1816.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1817.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1818.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1819.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1820.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1821.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1822.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1823.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1824.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1825.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1826.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1827.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1828.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1829.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1830.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1831.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1832.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1833.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1834.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1835.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	3 
1836.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1837.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1838.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1839.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1840.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1841.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1842.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1843.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1844.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1845.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1846.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1847.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1848.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1849.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1850.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1851.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	3 
1852.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1853.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1854.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1855.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1856.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1857.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1858.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1859.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1860.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1861.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1862.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1863.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1864.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1865.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1866.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1867.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1868.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1869.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1870.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1871.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3 
1872.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1873.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1874.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1875.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1876.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1877.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1878.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1879.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1880.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1881.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1882.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1883.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1884.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1885.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1886.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	3 
1887.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1888.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1889.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1890.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1891.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1892.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1893.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1894.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1895.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1896.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1897.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1898.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1899.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
*1900.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 *
1901.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1902.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1903.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1904.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1905.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1906.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1907.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1908.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1909.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1910.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 
1911.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1912.	Roxanne McKee,	CND,	10.08.80 in xxx/CND,	3 
1913.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1914.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1915.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1916.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1917.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1918.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1919.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1920.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1921.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1922.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1923.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1924.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1925.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1926.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1927.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1928.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1929.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1930.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1931.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1932.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1933.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1934.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1935.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1936.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1937.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1938.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1939.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2 
1940.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1941.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1942.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1943.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1944.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1945.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1946.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1947.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1948.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1949.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1950.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1951.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1952.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2 
1953.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1954.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1955.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1956.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1957.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1958.	Carlie Jo Howell, 22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2 
1959.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1960.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1961.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1962.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1963.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1964.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1965.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1966.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1967.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1968.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1969.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1970.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1971.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1972.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1973.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1974.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
1975.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1976.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1977.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2 
1978.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1979.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1980.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	2 
1981.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1982.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1983.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1984.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1985.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1986.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1987.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1988.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1989.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2 
1990.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1991.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1992.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1993.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1994.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1995.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
1996.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
1997.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
1998.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
1999.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
*2000.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 *
2001.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
2002.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
2003.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
2004.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
2005.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
2006.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
2007.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
2008.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
2009.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
2010.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
2011.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
2012.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
2013.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
2014.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
2015.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
2016.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
2017.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
2018.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
2019.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
2020.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
2021.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
2022.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
2023.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2024.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
2025.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2026.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2027.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
2028.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2029.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2030.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2031.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2032.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2033.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2034.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2035.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2036.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2037.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2038.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2039.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2040.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2041.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2042.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2043.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2044.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2045.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2046.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2047.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2048.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2049.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1 
2050.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2051.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2052.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2053.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2054.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2055.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1 
2056.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2057.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2058.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2059.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2060.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2061.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2062.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2063.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2064.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2065.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2066.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2067.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1 
2068.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2069.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2070.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2071.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2072.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2073.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2074.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2075.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2076.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2077.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2078.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1 
2079.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2080.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2081.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2082.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2083.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2084.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2085.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2086.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2087.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2088.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2089.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2090.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2091.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2092.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2093.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2094.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2095.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2096.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2097.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2098.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2099.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
*2100.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 *
2101.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2102.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2103.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2104.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2105.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2106.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2107.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2108.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	1 
2109.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2110.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2111.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2112.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2113.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2114.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2115.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2116.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2117.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2118.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2119.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1 
2120.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	1 
2121.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2122.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2123.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2124.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2125.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2126.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2127.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	1 
2128.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2129.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2130.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2131.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2132.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2133.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1 
2134.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2135.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2136.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1 
2137.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2138.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2139.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2140.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2141.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2142.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2143.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2144.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2145.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2146.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2147.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2148.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2149.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2150.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2151.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2152.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2153.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2154.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2155.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2156.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2157.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2158.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland/D,	1 
2159.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1 
2160.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2161.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2162.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2163.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2164.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2165.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2166.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2167.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2168.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2169.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2170.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2171.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2172.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2173.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2174.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2175.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2176.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2177.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2178.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	1 
2179.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2180.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2964
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2445
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2169
5.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2053
6.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2049
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2032
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1613
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1586
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1531


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6483
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6416
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3922
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2474
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2421
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1896
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1772
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1581
9.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1543


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## Emil Müller (7 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019

1. Jule Gölsdorf
2. Kristina Sterz 
3. Kamilla Senjo 
4. Marlen Neuenschwander
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Laura Dünnwald
7. Stephanie Meißner
8. Bella Lesnik
9. Silvia Laubenbacher
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer 
10. Christa Stipp
10. Yve Fehring


----------



## brian69 (7 Okt. 2019)

*Oktober 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Jennifer Lawrence 3. Emilia Clarke*




 



*
4. Lucy Hale 5. Sophie Turner 6. Camilla Belle*




 

 



*
7. Isla Fisher 8. Jenna Dewan 9. Margot Robbie*




 

 




*10.
Amy Adams - Heather Graham - Lily Collins*




 

 

​


----------



## lappi (8 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Charlize Theron
3 Maggie Gyllenhaal
4 Magdalena Neuner
5 Vanessa Mai

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## hsvmann (8 Okt. 2019)

*10 / 19*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## benedikt (8 Okt. 2019)

Für Oktober:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Lorena Rae
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Irina Shayk
10. Taylor Hill
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Romee Strijd


----------



## Don Sven (9 Okt. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs






4. Mirka Pigulla






5. Chryssanthi Kavazi






6. Inez Björg David






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8 . Ania Niedieck






9. Friederike Sipp






10. Sarah Ulrich







10. Sina Valeska Jung


----------



## Cav (10 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019

1. Alex Morgan


 

2. Amber Heard


 

3. Michelle Keegan


 

4. Sally Fitzgibbons


 

5. Adrienne Koleszár


 

6. Kimberley Garner


 

7. Victoria Justice


 

8. Viki Odintcova


 

9. Lucy Mecklenburgh


 

10. Karolina Wydra


 

10. Anna Kendrick


 

10. Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## dabi (11 Okt. 2019)

1. Sylvie Meis
2. Adriana Lima
3. Anna Kournikova
4. Yasmine Bleeth
5. Priyanka Chopra
6. Audrina Patridge
7. Jessica Biel
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Megan Fox
10. Jessica Simpson


----------



## ManuN (11 Okt. 2019)

10 / 19

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Kirsten Rademacher
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Vivian Wulf
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Rebecca Mir
8. Fernanda Brandao
9. Jennifer Knäble
10. Kristin Stark
10. Nicole
10. Sonia Liebing


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Okt. 2019)

Wie lange hab ich denn schon nicht mehr gevotet? 
Gibt auch nur minimale Veränderungen :crazy:

*Oktober - Voting:*

1. Nina Dobrev love2


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Vanessa Anne Hudgens 


 

4. Rachel Cook (USA, 08.01.95 in Seattle/USA) :drip:


 

5. Jaimie Alexander


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Emma Rose Roberts


 

8. Melissa Naschenweng


 

9. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

10. Victoria Dawn Justice


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Okt. 2019)

hier mein Oktober-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Melanie Bergner
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Anna Planken
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Hehnii (13 Okt. 2019)

Hier meine Oktoberwertung 2019:


*1. Hayley Atwell * 
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger
10. Miranda Kerr​


----------



## STF (14 Okt. 2019)

10-2019

1 Sandra Thier
2 Eva Diederich
3 Kamilla Senjo 
4 Sandra Kuhn
5 Ina Dietz
6 Judith Rakers
7 Angelique Kerber
8 Annika Zimmermann
9 Anneke Dürrkopp
10 Jessica Ginkel
10 Aline von Drateln
10 Anja Reschke


----------



## Afefan (14 Okt. 2019)

1. Alina Merkau
2. Sasha Banks
3. Andrea Petkovic
4. Jasmin Wagner
5. Julia Görges
6. Dorothea Wierer
7. Becky Lynch
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Emma Watson
10. Eva Imhof
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2019)

*01. Sarah Gadon

02. Rachael Taylor

03. Saoirse Ronan

04. Diane Kruger

05. Angourie Rice

06. Eliza Bennett

07. Lucy Boynton

08. Lily James

09. Meg Donnelly

10. Sonja Gerhardt

10. Willow Hand

10. Hayley Atwell*


----------



## Anakin (17 Okt. 2019)

_Oktober 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jolee Love 
#05: Alina Merkau 
#06: Jana Azizi 
#07: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Roxanne McKee 
#10: Vanessa Mai


----------



## StefanKa (18 Okt. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Antonia Michalsky





4. Annabella Zetsch, D, * 1993 in Bautzen/D





5. Suzan Anbeh





6.Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## tort3 (19 Okt. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer-Landrut
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Isabela Moner
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Evelyn Burdecki
6. Michelle Dee
7. Hailee Steinfeld
8. Angelina Heger 
9. Vanessa Mai
10. Janina Uhse
10. Ariana Grande
10. Sarah Joelle Jahnel


----------



## NEF (27 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio*


----------



## Quick Nick (28 Okt. 2019)

Oktober 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Serena Salecker
03. Jana Azizi
04. Victoria Justice
05. Alina Merkau
06. Vanessa Blumhagen
07. Michelle Lukes
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Mila Kunis
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## Lenco666 (28 Okt. 2019)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Lauren Cohan
3) Britney Spears
4) Julianne Moore
5) Alicia Witt
6) Sophie Turner
7) Arzu Bazman
8) Yvonne Strahovski 
9) Inka Schneider
10) Lucy Griffiths
10) Lana Parrilla
10) Sprague Grayden


----------



## ch2004 (29 Okt. 2019)

*Oktober 2019*

*1. Kirsten Rademacher*






2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## ch2004 (29 Okt. 2019)

November 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher


2. Nazan Eckes
3. Maira Rothe
4. Susannne Langhans
5. Linda Mürtz
6. Romy Hiller
7. Sandra Maria Gronewald
8. Verena Püschel
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Ellen Frauenknecht


----------



## beobachter5 (31 Okt. 2019)

1 Katja Runiello 
2 Sissi Fahrenschon
3 Nina Bott
4 Lilli Hollunder
5 Verena Wriedt
6 Anja Kling
7 Isabella Hübner
8 Sarah Lombardi 
9 Tanja Lanäus
10 Bernadette Kaspar


----------



## Devilfish (31 Okt. 2019)

Oktober

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Hailee Steinfeld
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Sabrina Carpenter
7. Hayley Williams
8. Ariana Grande
9. Demi Lovato
10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2019 21:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6541 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6465 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3947 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2985 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2485 
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2461 
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2450 
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2182 
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2067 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2054 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2042 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1896 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1776 
15.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1621 
16.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1603 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1595 
18.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1543 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1541 
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1462 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1361 
24.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
25.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1312 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1287 
27.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1265 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1239 
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1161 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1127 
31.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1124 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1121 
33.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
34.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1074 
35.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1061 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1046 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	989 
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	987 
39.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	985 
40.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	980 
41.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	977 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973 
43.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970 
44.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	951 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	950 
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	917 
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	891 
48.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
49.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	859 
51.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	843 
52.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
53.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	828 
54.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825 
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	818 
56.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	802 
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	799 
58.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	791 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	782 
60.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	754 
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	751 
62.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	750 
63.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	746 
64.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	744 
65.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	731 
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	730 
67.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	729 
68.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729 
69.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	722 
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	722 
71.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	719 
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	703 
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	695 
74.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
75.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	653 
77.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	650 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	645 
79.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	628 
80.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	627 
81.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	622 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	617 
83.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	600 
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	594 
85.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	592 
86.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	588 
87.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	583 
88.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	579 
89.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	579 
90.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	567 
91.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	557 
92.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
93.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
94.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537 
95.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
96.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	532 
97.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
98.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	519 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	515 
*100.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	505 
102.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 503 
103.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
104.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	502 
105.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501 
106.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
107.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	494 
108.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494 
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	494 
110.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
111.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	486 
112.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	477 
114.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	471 
116.	Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin/D,	471 
117.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
118.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
119.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
120.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468 
121.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467 
122.	Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	456 
123.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454 
124.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	453 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	447 
126.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	436 
127.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	435 
128.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	433 
129.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	432 
130.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
131.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	430 
132.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
133.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	426 
134.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
135.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	424 
136.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421 
137.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	420 
138.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
139.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
140.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
141.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	413 
142.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
143.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
144.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
145.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	403 
146.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
147.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
148.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	394 
149.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	392 
150.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
151.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
152.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	389 
153.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	388 
154.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
155.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	385 
156.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	385 
157.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	372 
159.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	370 
160.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
161.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	364 
162.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	361 
163.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	359 
164.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	359 
165.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	357 
166.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
167.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	356 
168.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	354 
169.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	345 
170.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	342 
171.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	342 
172.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
173.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
174.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
175.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336 
176.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	333 
177.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	333 
178.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
179.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
180.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
181.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	328 
182.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	325 
183.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
184.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
185.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
186.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
187.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	319 
188.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319 
189.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	318 
190.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316 
191.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	315 
192.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313 
193.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	305 
194.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	302 
195.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
196.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300 
197.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	298 
198.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
199.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293 
*200.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	292 *
201.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	289 
202.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	289 
203.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
204.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
205.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	288 
206.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
207.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
208.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285 
209.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
210.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	281 
211.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
212.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	276 
213.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
214.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
215.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
216.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
217.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
218.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
219.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
220.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	268 
221.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	268 
222.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	267 
224.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
225.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	265 
226.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264 
227.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
228.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
229.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	255 
230.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
231.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
232.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
233.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	249 
234.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	249 
235.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
236.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
237.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	247 
238.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	246 
239.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
240.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	245 
241.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	245 
242.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
243.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	243 
244.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	242 
245.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	242 
246.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	242 
247.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	237 
248.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	236 
249.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	236 
250.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	235 
251.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233 
252.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	232 
253.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	232 
254.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	229 
255.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228 
256.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	228 
257.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
258.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	226 
259.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
260.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225 
261.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	224 
262.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
263.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	222 
264.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
265.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	221 
266.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	220 
267.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219 
268.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
269.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	218 
270.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	…………in Hamburg/D,	217 
271.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
272.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
273.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
274.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
275.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
276.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
277.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
278.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
279.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
280.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
281.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211 
282.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
283.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
284.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	209 
285.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	208 
286.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	208 
287.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	203 
288.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
289.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	202 
290.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	201 
291.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	201 
292.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	197 
293.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	197 
294.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	197 
295.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
296.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	195 
297.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	193 
298.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
299.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	193 
*300.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	193 *
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	193 
302.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
303.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
304.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
305.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188 
306.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
307.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
308.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
309.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	--.--.78 in Lemgo/D,	185 
310.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
311.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
312.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Aspach/D,	183 
313.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	182 
314.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
315.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
316.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
317.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	181 
318.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
319.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
320.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
321.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	180 
322.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
323.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
324.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
325.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
326.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
327.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
328.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
329.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
330.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
331.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	174 
332.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
333.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
334.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
335.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	174 
336.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173 
337.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173 
338.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
339.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
340.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	170 
341.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
342.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	168 
343.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
344.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	167 
345.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	166 
346.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
347.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
348.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
349.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
350.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	165 
351.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
352.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	162 
353.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	161 
354.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	160 
355.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
356.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
357.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
358.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
359.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	157 
360.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
361.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
362.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
363.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	154 
364.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
365.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	150 
366.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
367.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	149 
368.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
369.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149 
370.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148 
371.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
372.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	147 
373.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146 
374.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145 
375.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
376.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	144 
377.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	144 
378.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
379.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
380.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D, 02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
381.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
382.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	142 
383.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141 
384.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	141 
385.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	141 
386.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
387.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
388.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
389.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	139 
390.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
391.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
392.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	137 
393.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
394.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
395.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
396.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	136 
397.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135 
398.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135 
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	135 
*400.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	134 *
401.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
402.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	132 
403.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
404.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
405.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
406.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	130 
407.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	129 
408.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	129 
409.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
410.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
411.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
412.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
413.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
414.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126 
415.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	126 
416.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
417.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
418.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123 
419.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122 
420.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	122 
421.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	121 
422.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	121 
423.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120 
424.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
425.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
426.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
427.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	118 
428.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
429.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
430.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
431.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
432.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
433.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
434.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
435.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
436.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
437.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113 
438.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
439.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	113 
440.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113 
441.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	113 
442.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	113 
443.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
444.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
445.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112 
446.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
447.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
448.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
449.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
450.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
451.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	106 
452.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
453.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	106 
454.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
455.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	105 
456.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
457.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
458.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
459.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
460.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
461.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104 
462.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
463.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	104 
464.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
465.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
466.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103 
467.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102 
468.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	102 
469.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
470.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	100 
471.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
472.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	100 
473.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
474.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
475.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
476.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
477.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	96 
478.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	96 
479.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
480.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
481.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
482.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	94 
483.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
484.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
485.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
486.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
487.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
488.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
489.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
490.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
491.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
492.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
493.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
494.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
495.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
496.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90 
497.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
498.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
499.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	89 
*500.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 *
501.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
502.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
503.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
504.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in xxxxxx/D,	87 
505.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	87 
506.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87 
507.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	87 
508.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
509.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
510.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
511.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
512.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
513.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
514.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
515.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
516.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
517.	Jessica Speth,	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
518.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
519.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
520.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
521.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
522.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	83 
523.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
524.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83 
525.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	82 
526.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
527.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
528.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81 
529.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	81 
530.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
531.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
532.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	80 
533.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
534.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	80 
535.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
536.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	79 
537.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
538.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
539.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	78 
540.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
541.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
542.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
543.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
544.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	77 
545.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	76 
546.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
547.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
548.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	76 
549.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
550.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
551.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
552.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
553.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	74 
554.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
555.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	74 
556.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	73 
557.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73 
558.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	73 
559.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
560.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
561.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
562.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
563.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
564.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
565.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
566.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
567.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
568.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
569.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
570.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
571.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	69 
572.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
573.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
574.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
575.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	68 
576.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
577.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
578.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	67 
579.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
580.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	67 
581.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
582.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	67 
583.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	66 
584.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
585.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
586.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
587.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
588.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
589.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64 
590.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
591.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
592.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
593.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
594.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
595.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	62 
596.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
597.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
598.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	62 
599.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	61 
*600.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 *
601.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60 
602.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
603.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
604.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
605.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
606.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
607.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	59 
608.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
609.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
610.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
611.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
612.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
613.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
614.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
615.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58 
616.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
617.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
618.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
619.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
620.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	57 
621.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
622.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
623.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
624.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	xx.xx.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
625.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
626.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56 
627.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
628.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
629.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	55 
630.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
631.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
632.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
633.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
634.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
635.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54 
636.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
637.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
638.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
639.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
640.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
641.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
642.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
643.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
644.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
645.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
646.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
647.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	52 
648.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
649.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
650.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	52 
651.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
652.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
653.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
654.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
655.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	51 
656.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
657.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
658.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
659.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
660.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
661.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
662.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
663.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
664.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
665.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
666.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	49 
667.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	49 
668.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	49 
669.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
670.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
671.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49 
672.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
673.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
674.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
675.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
676.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
677.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
678.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
679.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
680.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
681.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47 
682.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
683.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	47 
684.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
685.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46 
686.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
687.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
688.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	46 
689.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
690.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
691.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
692.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45 
693.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
694.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	45 
695.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in xxxxx/SWD,	45 
696.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
697.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
698.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
699.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	44 
*700.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 *
701.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
702.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
703.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
704.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
705.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
706.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
707.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
708.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
709.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
710.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
711.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
712.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
713.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
714.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42 
715.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
716.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
717.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
718.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42 
719.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
720.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41 
721.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
722.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
723.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
724.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
725.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
726.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
727.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
728.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
729.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
730.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
731.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
732.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
733.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
734.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
735.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
736.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
737.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
738.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	38 
739.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38 
740.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
741.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
742.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
743.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
744.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
745.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
746.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
747.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
748.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
749.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
750.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
751.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
752.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	37 
753.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
754.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
755.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
756.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
757.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
758.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
759.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
760.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
761.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	36 
762.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
763.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	35 
764.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
765.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
766.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
767.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
768.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	35 
769.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
770.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
771.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
772.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34 
773.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	34 
774.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	34 
775.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	34 
776.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
777.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34 
778.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
779.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
780.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
781.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
782.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
783.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
784.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
785.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
786.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	33 
787.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
788.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
789.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
790.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	33 
791.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
792.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
793.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
794.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
795.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
796.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32 
797.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
798.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
799.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
*800.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 *
801.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
802.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
803.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
804.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
805.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
806.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
807.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
808.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
809.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
810.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
811.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
812.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
813.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
814.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
815.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
816.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
817.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
818.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
819.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30 
820.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
821.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29 
822.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
823.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
824.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
825.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
826.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
827.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
828.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
829.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
830.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
831.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29 
832.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
833.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
834.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
835.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
836.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
837.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
838.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
839.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
840.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
841.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
842.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
843.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
844.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
845.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
846.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
847.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28 
848.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
849.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
850.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
851.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	27 
852.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
853.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
854.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	27 
855.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
856.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
857.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
858.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
859.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
860.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
861.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	27 
862.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
863.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
864.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
865.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
866.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	26 
867.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
868.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
869.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
870.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
871.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
872.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
873.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
874.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
875.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	26 
876.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
877.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
878.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
879.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
880.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
881.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
882.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
883.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	25 
884.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
885.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
886.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
887.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	25 
888.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	25 
889.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	25 
890.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
891.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
892.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
893.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
894.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
895.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	24 
896.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
897.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
898.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
899.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
*900.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 *
901.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	24 
902.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
903.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
904.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
905.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
906.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	23 
907.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
908.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
909.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
910.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
911.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
912.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
913.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
914.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23 
915.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
916.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	23 
917.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	23 
918.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
919.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
920.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
921.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
922.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
923.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
924.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	22 
925.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
926.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
927.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	22 
928.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
929.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
930.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	22 
931.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
932.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
933.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
934.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
935.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
936.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
937.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
938.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	22 
939.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
940.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	22 
941.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
942.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
943.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
944.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
945.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
946.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
947.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
948.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
949.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
950.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
951.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
952.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
953.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
954.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
955.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
956.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
957.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	21 
958.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
959.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
960.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
961.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20 
962.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20 
963.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
964.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
965.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
966.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
967.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
968.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
969.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
970.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
971.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
972.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20 
973.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	20 
974.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
975.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
976.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	20 
977.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
978.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
979.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
980.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
981.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	19 
982.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
983.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
984.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
985.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
986.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
987.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
988.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
989.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
990.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
991.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
992.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
993.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
994.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
995.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
996.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
997.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
998.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
999.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
*1000.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolb,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 *
1001.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
1002.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
1003.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
1004.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
1005.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
1006.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
1007.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
1008.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
1009.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
1010.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
1011.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
1012.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
1013.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
1014.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
1015.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
1016.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	18 
1017.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1018.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1019.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1020.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1021.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1022.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1023.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1024.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1025.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1026.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1027.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1028.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1029.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1030.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1031.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1032.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17 
1033.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1034.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1035.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1036.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1037.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1038.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	17 
1039.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17 
1040.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1041.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1042.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1043.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1044.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1045.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1046.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1047.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1048.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1049.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1050.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in ---------/D,	17 
1051.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1052.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1053.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1054.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1055.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	16 
1056.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1057.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1058.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1059.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1060.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1061.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1062.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1063.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL. 16 
1064.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1065.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1066.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1067.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1068.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1069.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1070.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1071.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1072.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1073.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1074.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1075.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	16 
1076.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1077.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1078.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1079.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1080.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1081.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1082.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1083.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1084.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1085.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1086.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1087.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	15 
1088.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1089.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1090.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1091.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1092.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1093.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1094.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1095.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1096.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1097.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1098.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1099.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	15 
*1100.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 *
1101.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1102.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1103.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1104.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1105.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1106.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1107.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1108.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1109.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1110.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1111.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1112.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1113.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1114.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1115.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1116.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1117.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1118.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14 
1119.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	14 
1120.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1121.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1122.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1123.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1124.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1125.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1126.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1127.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1128.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1129.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1130.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	14 
1131.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1132.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1133.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1134.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1135.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1136.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1137.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1138.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1139.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1140.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1141.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1142.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1143.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1144.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1145.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1146.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1147.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1148.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1149.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1150.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1151.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1152.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1153.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1154.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1155.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1156.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1157.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1158.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1159.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1160.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1161.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1162.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1163.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1164.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	13 
1165.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1166.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1167.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1168.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1169.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1170.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1171.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1172.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1173.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1174.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1175.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1176.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1177.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1178.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1179.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1180.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1181.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1182.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1183.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	12 
1184.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1185.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1186.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	xx.xx.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1187.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1188.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1189.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1190.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1191.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1192.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1193.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1194.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1195.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1196.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1197.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1198.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1199.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
*1200.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 *
1201.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1202.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1203.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1204.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1205.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1206.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1207.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1208.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1209.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1210.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1211.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1212.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 
1213.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1214.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1215.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	11 
1216.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1217.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1218.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1219.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1220.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1221.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1222.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1223.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1224.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1225.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1226.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1227.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1228.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1229.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1230.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1231.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1232.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1233.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1234.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1235.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1236.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1237.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1238.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1239.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1240.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1241.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1242.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1243.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1244.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1245.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1246.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1247.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1248.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1249.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1250.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1251.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1252.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1253.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1254.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1255.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1256.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1257.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1258.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1259.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1260.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1261.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1262.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1263.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1264.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1265.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1266.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1267.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1268.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1269.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1270.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1271.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1272.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1273.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1274.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1275.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1276.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10 
1277.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1278.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10 
1279.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1280.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1281.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1282.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1283.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1284.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1285.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1286.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1287.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1288.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1289.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1290.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1291.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1292.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1293.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1294.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1295.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1296.	Melanie Bergner,	D	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10 
1297.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1298.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1299.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
*1300.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 *
1301.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1302.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1303.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1304.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1305.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1306.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1307.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1308.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1309.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1310.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	10 
1311.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1312.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1313.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1314.	Sarah Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	10 
1315.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1316.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1317.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1318.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	10 
1319.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1320.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1321.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1322.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1323.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1324.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1325.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1326.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1327.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1328.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1329.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1330.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1331.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1332.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1333.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1334.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1335.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1336.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1337.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1338.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1339.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1340.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1341.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1342.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1343.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1344.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1345.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1346.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1347.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1348.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1349.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1350.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1351.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1352.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1353.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1354.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1355.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1356.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1357.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1358.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1359.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1360.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1361.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1362.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1363.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1364.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1365.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1366.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1367.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1368.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1369.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1370.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1371.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1372.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1373.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1374.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1375.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1376.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1377.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1378.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWD,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	9 
1379.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1380.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1381.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1382.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1383.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1384.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1385.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1386.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1387.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1388.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1389.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1390.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1391.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1392.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1393.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1394.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1395.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1396.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1397.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1398.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1399.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
*1400.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 *
1401.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1402.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1403.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1404.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1405.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1406.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1407.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1408.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1409.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9 
1410.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1411.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1412.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1413.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1414.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1415.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1416.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1417.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1418.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1419.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1420.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8 
1421.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1422.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1423.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1424.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1425.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1426.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1427.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1428.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1429.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1430.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1431.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1432.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1433.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8 
1434.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1435.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	8 
1436.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1437.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1438.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1439.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1440.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1441.	Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8 
1442.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1443.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1444.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1445.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1446.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1447.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1448.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1449.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	8 
1450.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1451.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1452.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1453.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1454.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1455.	Karolina Wydra,	PL,	05.03.81 in Opole/PL,	8 
1456.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1457.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1458.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1459.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1460.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glaskow/SCT,	8 
1461.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1462.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1463.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1464.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1465.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1466.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1467.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8 
1468.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1469.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1470.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1471.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1472.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1473.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1474.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1475.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1476.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1477.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1478.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1479.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1480.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1481.	Sarah Nowak,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	8 
1482.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1483.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1484.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in ………..	8 
1485.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8 
1486.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1487.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1488.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1489.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1490.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1491.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1492.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1493.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1494.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1495.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1496.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1497.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1498.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1499.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
*1500.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 *
1501.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1502.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	7 
1503.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1504.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1505.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1506.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1507.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1508.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1509.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1510.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1511.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1512.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1513.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1514.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1515.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1516.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1517.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1518.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7 
1519.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1520.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1521.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1522.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1523.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1524.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1525.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1526.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1527.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1528.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1529.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1530.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1531.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1532.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1533.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1534.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1535.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1536.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1537.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1538.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1539.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1540.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1541.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1542.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1543.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1544.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1545.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1546.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1547.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7 
1548.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1549.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1550.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1551.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1552.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1553.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1554.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1555.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7 
1556.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1557.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1558.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1559.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1560.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1561.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1562.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1563.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1564.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1565.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1566.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1567.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1568.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1569.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1570.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1571.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1572.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1573.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1574.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1575.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1576.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1577.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1578.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1579.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1580.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1581.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1582.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1583.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1584.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1585.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1586.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1587.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1588.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1589.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1590.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1591.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1592.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1593.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1594.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1595.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1596.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1597.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1598.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1599.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
*1600.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 *
1601.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1602.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1603.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1604.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1605.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1606.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1607.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1608.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1609.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1610.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1611.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1612.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1613.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1614.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1615.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1616.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1617.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1618.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6 
1619.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1620.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1621.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1622.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1623.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1624.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1625.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6 
1626.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1627.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1628.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6 
1629.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	6 
1630.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1631.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1632.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1633.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1634.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1635.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1636.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1637.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1638.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1639.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1640.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6 
1641.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1642.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1643.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1644.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1645.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1646.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1647.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1648.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1649.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1650.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1651.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1652.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1653.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1654.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1655.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1656.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1657.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1658.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1659.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1660.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1661.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1662.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1663.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1664.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1665.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1666.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1667.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1668.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB.	5 
1669.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1670.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1671.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1672.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1673.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1674.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1675.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1676.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1677.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1678.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1679.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1680.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1681.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1682.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D,	5 
1683.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1684.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1685.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	5 
1686.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1687.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1688.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1689.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1690.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1691.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1692.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1693.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5 
1694.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1695.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	5 
1696.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1697.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1698.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1699.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
*1700.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 *
1701.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1702.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1703.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1704.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1705.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1706.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1707.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1708.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1709.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1710.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5 
1711.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1712.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1713.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1714.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1715.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1716.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1717.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1718.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1719.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1720.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1721.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	05.02.95 in Amberg/D,	5 
1722.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1723.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1724.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1725.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1726.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1727.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1728.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1729.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1730.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1731.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1732.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1733.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1734.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1735.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1736.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1737.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1738.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1739.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1740.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1741.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1742.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1743.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1744.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1745.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1746.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1747.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1748.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1749.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1750.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1751.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1752.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1753.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1754.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1755.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1756.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1757.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1758.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1759.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1760.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1761.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1762.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1763.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1764.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1765.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1766.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1767.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1768.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1769.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1770.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1771.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1772.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1773.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1774.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1775.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1776.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1777.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4 
1778.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1779.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1780.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1781.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1782.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1783.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1784.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1785.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1786.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1787.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1788.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1789.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1790.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1791.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1792.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1793.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1794.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1795.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1796.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1797.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1798.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1799.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
*1800.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 *
1801.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1802.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1803.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1804.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1805.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1806.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1807.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1808.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4 
1809.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1810.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1811.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1812.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1813.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1814.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1815.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1816.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1817.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1818.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1819.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1820.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1821.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1822.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1823.	Roxanne McKee,	CND,	10.08.80 in xxx/CND,	4 
1824.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1825.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1826.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1827.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1828.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1829.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1830.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1831.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1832.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1833.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1834.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1835.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1836.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1837.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1838.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1839.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1840.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1841.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	3 
1842.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1843.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1844.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1845.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1846.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1847.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1848.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1849.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1850.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1851.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1852.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1853.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1854.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1855.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1856.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1857.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	3 
1858.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1859.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1860.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1861.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1862.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1863.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1864.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1865.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1866.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1867.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1868.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1869.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1870.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1871.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1872.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1873.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1874.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1875.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1876.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1877.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3 
1878.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	---------- in Potsdam/D,	3 
1879.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1880.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1881.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1882.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1883.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1884.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1885.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Stockholm/SWD,	3 
1886.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1887.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1888.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1889.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1890.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1891.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1892.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	3 
1893.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1894.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1895.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1896.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1897.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1898.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1899.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
*1900.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 *
1901.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1902.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1903.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1904.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1905.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1906.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1907.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1908.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1909.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1910.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1911.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1912.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1913.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1914.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1915.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1916.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 
1917.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1918.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1919.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1920.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1921.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1922.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1923.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1924.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1925.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1926.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1927.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1928.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1929.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1930.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1931.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1932.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1933.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1934.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1935.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1936.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1937.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1938.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1939.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1940.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1941.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1942.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1943.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1944.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2 
1945.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1946.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1947.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1948.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1949.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1950.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1951.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1952.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1953.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1954.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1955.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1956.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1957.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2 
1958.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1959.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1960.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1961.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1962.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1963.	Carlie Jo Howell, 22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2 
1964.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1965.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1966.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1967.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1968.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1969.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1970.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1971.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1972.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1973.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1974.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1975.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1976.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1977.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1978.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1979.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
1980.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1981.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1982.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2 
1983.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1984.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1985.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1986.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1987.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1988.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1989.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1990.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1991.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1992.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
1993.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2 
1994.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
1995.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
1996.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
1997.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
1998.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
1999.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
*2000.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 *
2001.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
2002.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
2003.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	2 
2004.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
2005.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
2006.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
2007.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
2008.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
2009.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
2010.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in xxxxxxx	2 
2011.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
2012.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
2013.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
2014.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
2015.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
2016.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
2017.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
2018.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
2019.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
2020.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
2021.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
2022.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
2023.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
2024.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
2025.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
2026.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
2027.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
2028.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2029.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
2030.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2031.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2032.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland/D,	2 
2033.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
2034.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2035.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2036.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2037.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2038.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2039.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2040.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2041.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2042.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2043.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	2 
2044.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2045.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2046.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2047.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2048.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2049.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2050.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2051.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2052.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2053.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2054.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2055.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2056.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1 
2057.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2058.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2059.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2060.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2061.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2062.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1 
2063.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2064.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2065.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2066.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2067.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2068.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2069.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2070.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2071.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2072.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2073.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2074.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1 
2075.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2076.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2077.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2078.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2079.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2080.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2081.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2082.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2083.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2084.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2085.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1 
2086.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2087.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2088.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2089.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2090.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2091.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2092.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2093.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2094.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2095.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2096.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2097.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2098.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2099.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
*2100.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 *
2101.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2102.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2103.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2104.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2105.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2106.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2107.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2108.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2109.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2110.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2111.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2112.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2113.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2114.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2115.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2116.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2117.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2118.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2119.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2120.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2121.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2122.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2123.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2124.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2125.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1 
2126.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2127.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1 
2128.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2129.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2130.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2131.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2132.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2133.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	1 
2134.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2135.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2136.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2137.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2138.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2139.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1 
2140.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2141.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2142.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1 
2143.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2144.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2145.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2146.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2147.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2148.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2149.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2150.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2151.	Nicole (Seibert)	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
2152.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2153.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2154.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2155.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2156.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2157.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2158.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2159.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2160.	Sarah Carter,	CDN, 30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2161.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2162.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2163.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2164.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2165.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1 
2166.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2167.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2168.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2169.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2170.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2171.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2172.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2173.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2174.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2175.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2176.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2177.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2178.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2179.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2180.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2181.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2182.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2183.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2184.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2185.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *


* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	2985
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2461
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2182
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2067
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2064
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2042
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1621
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1595
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1541


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6541
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6465
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3947
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2485
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2450
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1896
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1776
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1603
9.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1543


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## taurus79 (31 Okt. 2019)

Oktober-Ranking:

1. Jessy Wellmer
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Annika Zimmermann
5. Laura Wontorra
6. Stephanie Puls
7. Stefanie Heinzmann
8. Jule Gölsdorf
9. Anna Planken
10. Roberta Bieling


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Nov. 2019)

November 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Alina Merkau 
03.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
04.) Victoria Justice 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Italia Ricci
07.) Sophia Bush 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Meghan Markle 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Lina Esco 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Nov. 2019)

Katharina Rumpus


 Michelle Uhrig


 Barbara Meier


 Ruby O. Fee


 Aline Abboud


 Johanna Hoffmeier (D, * ??? in Erfurt/D)


 Gina Lückenkemper


 Gesa Felicitas Krause (D, * 03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D)


 Hege Bøkko
Platz geteilt an:


 Kiira Korpi


 Sonia Liebing (ist bereits in der Liste; geb. 06.09.89 in Köln/D) 


 Yve Fehring


----------



## Emil Müller (1 Nov. 2019)

November 2019 :thumbup:

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Bella Lesnik
5. Mara Bergmann
6. Yve Fehring
7. Laura Dünnwald
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Stephanie Meißner
10. Anne Wilmes
10. Silvia Laubenbacher
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer


----------



## tort3 (1 Nov. 2019)

Das November Ranking diesmal als mein persönliches Alltime-Ranking mit den bisher von mir vergebenen Punkten:

1. Lena Meyer Landrut (902)



2. Sarah Lombardi (641)



3. Emma Watson (603)



4. Angelina Heger (311)



5. Inez Björg David (287)



6. Joelina Drews (270)



7. Lena Gercke (263)



8. Janina Uhse (251)



9. Tanja Tischewitsch (240)



10. Sophia Thomalla (229)



10. Sarah Bogen (198)



10. Jeanette Biedermann (151)


----------



## brian69 (1 Nov. 2019)

*November 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alexandra Daddario 3 Jennifer Lawrence *




 



*
4. Lucy Hale 5. Emilia Clarke 6. Natalie Dormer*




 

 




*7. Sophie Turner 8. Eva Green 9. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 




*10.
Camilla Belle - Margot Robbie - Jenna Dewan*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Nov. 2019)

November 2019

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## lappi (1 Nov. 2019)

November 2019

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Charlize Theron
3 Maggie Gyllenhaal
4 Magdalena Neuner
5 Saoirse Ronan

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## tino2003 (2 Nov. 2019)

November 2019


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## hound815 (3 Nov. 2019)

Für November (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 4 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
3. Angelina Jolie


 

 

 
4. Margot Robbie & Nicole Kidman


 

 
6. Michelle Pfeiffer


 

 
7. Saoirse Ronan


 

 
8. Emilia Clarke


 

 
9. Elle Fanning


 

 
10. Brie Larson


 
10. Christina Hendricks


 
10. Emma Stone


 
10. Rebecca Ferguson


 ​


----------



## kamy (4 Nov. 2019)

* 1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
*


----------



## Anakin (4 Nov. 2019)

_November 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Veronika Klimovits 
#04: Jolee Love 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Jana Azizi 
#07: Victoria Justice 
#08: Alina Merkau 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Roxanne McKee 
#10: Vanessa Mai


----------



## STF (6 Nov. 2019)

11/2019

1 Sandra Thier
2 Eva Diederich 
3 Kamilla Senjo 
4 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg 
5 Marlen Neuenschwander 
6 Taylor Swift 
7 Marlene Lufen
8 Judith Rakers
9 Sandra Kuhn
10 Anja Reschke
10 Andrea Otto
10 Susanne Schöne


----------



## olleg poppov (6 Nov. 2019)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. lange nichts 
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Lena Meyer Landrut 
6. Janina Uhse
7. Alina Merkau
8. Helene Fische 
9. Anna Kurnikowa
10. Tina Kaiser


----------



## maggi77 (6 Nov. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Abigail Clarke
3. Yazmin Oukhellou
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Bianca Gascoigne
7. Ana Braga
8. Chyna Ellis
9. Emily Sears
10.Tammy Hembrow


----------



## Walt (6 Nov. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Leah Gotti





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Isabell Hertel





6. Josephine Becker, D, * 04.05.1999 in Darmstadt/D





7. Maria Wedig





8. Sharon Berlinghoff/D, *08.01.1995 in Hamburg/D






9. Alyssa Milano





10. Felicitas Woll


----------



## benedikt (8 Nov. 2019)

Meine November Wertung:

01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Lorena Rae
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Irina Shayk
10. Taylor Hill
10. Bella Hadid
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## StefanKa (13 Nov. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Antonia Michalsky





4. Annabella Zetsch





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6.Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Nov. 2019)

hier mein November-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Eva-Maria Lemke
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Nov. 2019)

*November - Voting:*

1. Nina Dobrev love2


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Vanessa Anne Hudgens 


 

4. Rachel Cook :drip:


 

5. Jaimie Alexander


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Emma Rose Roberts


 

8. Melissa Naschenweng


 

9. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

10. Victoria Dawn Justice


----------



## Don Sven (19 Nov. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs






4. Mirka Pigulla







5. Chryssanthi Kavazi






6. Inez Björg David






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8 . Ania Niedieck






9. Elena Garcia Gerlach






10. Sarah Ulrich






10. Sina Valeska Jung


----------



## Quick Nick (22 Nov. 2019)

November 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Serena Salecker
03. Jana Azizi
04. Victoria Justice
05. Alina Merkau
06. Vanessa Blumhagen
07. Katharina Kleinfeldt
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Mila Kunis
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## hsvmann (24 Nov. 2019)

*11 / 19*

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer 
03. Vivian Geppert
04. Delta Godrem
05. Petra Nemcova
06. Shay Mitchell
07. Jessica Alba
08. Megan Fox 
09. Ariana Grande 
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Cav (26 Nov. 2019)

November 2019

1. Alex Morgan


 


2. Alicia Vikander


 


3. Amber Heard


 


4. Sally Fitzgibbons


 


5. Adrienne Koleszár


 


6. Victoria Justice


 


7. Kimberley Garner


 


8. Anna Kendrick


 


9. Viki Odintcova


 


10. Michelle Keegan


 


10. Shanina Shaik





10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## ManuN (26 Nov. 2019)

Nov 19

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Kirsten Rademacher
03. Helene Fischer 
04. Vivian Geppert 
05. Vivian Wulf 
06. Fernanda Brandao
07. Alica Schmidt 
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Rebecca Mir 
10. Jennifer Knäble 
10. Sonja Liebing 
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## dabi (27 Nov. 2019)

1. Sylvie Meis
2. Anna Kournikova
3. Adriana Lima
4. Megan Fox
5. Priyanka Chopra
6. Yasmine Bleeth
7. Jessica Biel
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Audrina Patridge
10.Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## NEF (28 Nov. 2019)

November 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Camila Cabello	*
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Anna Kendrick	
6. Jordana Brewster	
7. Megan Fox	
8. Lily Collins	
9. Nina Agdal	
10. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Devilfish (28 Nov. 2019)

November

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Ariana Grande
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Hailee Steinfeld
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Stefanie Heinzmann
9. Victoria Justice
10. Hayley Williams


----------



## RockingSheep (29 Nov. 2019)

November 2019

1. Kirsten Rademacher
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Romy Hiller
4. Linda Mürtz
5. Rachel Miner
6. Rachelle Marie Lefèvre
7. Anna Torv
8. Antje Wöhnke
9. Kristina Lüdke
10. Susi Brandt


----------



## taurus79 (29 Nov. 2019)

Das November-Ranking:

1. Laura Wontorra
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Anna Planken
5. Jessy Wellmer
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Annika Zimmermann
8. Carolin Kebekus
9. Jasmin Wagner
10.Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2019)

Diesen Monat mal nicht vergessen. *schwitz*

November 2019


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Hannah Ferguson
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Vanessa Hudgens
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2019 21:45*

*1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6609 
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6538 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3992 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	3020 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2506 
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2487 
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2469 
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2195 
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2087 
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2064 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2061 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1910 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1785 
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1639 
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1629 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1609 
18.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1562 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1553 
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1551 
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1472 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1369 
24.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
25.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1334 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1302 
27.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1265 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1239 
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1177 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1138 
31.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1133 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1131 
33.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
34.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1093 
35.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1063 
36.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1056 
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	990 
38.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	990 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	989 
40.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	987 
41.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	981 
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973 
43.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970 
44.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	966 
45.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	966 
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	923 
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	899 
48.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
49.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
50.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	869 
51.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850 
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	843 
53.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	836 
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	827 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825 
56.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	812 
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	800 
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	799 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	785 
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	763 
61.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758 
62.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	754 
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	751 
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	746 
65.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	738 
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	735 
67.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	732 
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	731 
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729 
70.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	724 
71.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	722 
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	703 
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	695 
74.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
75.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
76.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	671 
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	657 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	648 
79.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	633 
80.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	630 
81.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	628 
82.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	617 
83.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	617 
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	600 
85.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	599 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	592 
87.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	587 
88.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	587 
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	584 
90.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568 
91.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	565 
92.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
93.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
94.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537 
95.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
96.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	532 
97.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	528 
98.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	519 
*100.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	507 *
101.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	507 
102.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 503 
104.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
105.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	502 
106.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501 
107.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
108.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	495 
109.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494 
110.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	494 
111.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
112.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480 
114.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
115.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	471 
116.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471 
117.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	471 
118.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
119.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	469 
120.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468 
121.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467 
122.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456 
123.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454 
124.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	454 
125.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	451 
126.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	442 
127.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	442 
128.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	438 
129.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	437 
130.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	436 
131.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436 
132.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
133.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	428 
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
135.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
136.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	421 
137.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421 
138.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	418 
139.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
140.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	414 
141.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
142.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
143.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
144.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
145.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
146.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	404 
147.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
148.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	395 
149.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	395 
150.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
151.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	392 
152.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
153.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
154.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	388 
155.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
156.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	385 
157.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	380 
158.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
159.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	373 
160.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
161.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	366 
162.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	365 
163.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	362 
164.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	362 
165.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	361 
166.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	360 
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	358 
168.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
169.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	347 
170.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	345 
171.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	344 
172.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	343 
173.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
174.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
175.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
176.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336 
177.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	333 
178.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	332 
179.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
180.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
181.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
182.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	329 
183.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
184.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
185.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	323 
186.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323 
187.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
188.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
189.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319 
190.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319 
191.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316 
192.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	315 
193.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313 
194.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	302 
195.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
196.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300 
197.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	300 
198.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	298 
199.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	294 
*200.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 *
201.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	293 
202.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293 
203.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291 
204.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	289 
205.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
206.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
207.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	287 
208.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
209.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
210.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285 
211.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
212.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	279 
213.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	276 
214.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
215.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
216.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
217.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
218.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
219.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
220.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	272 
221.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
222.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	268 
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	268 
224.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	268 
225.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
226.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
227.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264 
228.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	258 
229.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	258 
230.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
231.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	256 
232.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
233.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	255 
234.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
235.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
236.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	253 
237.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	253 
238.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
239.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249 
240.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
241.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
242.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	247 
243.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	246 
244.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	246 
245.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	246 
246.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
247.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	245 
248.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
249.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	242 
250.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	238 
251.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	236 
252.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	236 
253.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233 
254.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230 
255.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	230 
256.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228 
257.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	227 
258.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	227 
259.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	227 
260.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	227 
261.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
262.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225 
263.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225 
264.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	223 
265.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
266.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
267.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	221 
268.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219 
269.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
270.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217 
271.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
272.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	217 
273.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	217 
274.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
275.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
276.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
277.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
278.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
279.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
280.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	214 
281.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
282.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
283.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
284.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211 
285.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	210 
286.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
287.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
288.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	205 
289.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	203 
290.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
291.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	202 
292.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	201 
293.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	201 
294.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	201 
295.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	200 
296.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
297.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	195 
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	195 
299.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194 
*300.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	193 *
301.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
302.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
303.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
304.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
305.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	188 
306.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188 
307.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
308.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	186 
309.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	186 
310.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	186 
311.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	185 
312.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
313.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
314.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	184 
315.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	183 
316.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
317.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
318.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
319.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
320.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	181 
321.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	181 
322.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
323.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
324.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
325.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
326.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	177 
327.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
328.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
329.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
330.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
331.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
332.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
333.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	174 
334.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
335.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
336.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	174 
337.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173 
338.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173 
339.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
340.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	173 
341.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	172 
342.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
343.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	170 
344.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	170 
345.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
346.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	168 
347.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	167 
348.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
349.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
350.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
351.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
352.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
353.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	162 
354.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	160 
355.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
356.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
357.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
358.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
359.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	157 
360.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	156 
361.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
362.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
363.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	155 
364.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	155 
365.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
366.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	152 
367.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
368.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	150 
369.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
370.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	150 
371.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	149 
372.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
373.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	148 
374.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148 
375.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
376.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	147 
377.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146 
378.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145 
379.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
380.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	144 
381.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	144 
382.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
383.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
384.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
385.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
386.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	142 
387.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141 
388.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
389.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
390.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
391.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	138 
392.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	138 
393.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
394.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	138 
395.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
396.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
397.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
398.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	136 
*400.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	136 *
401.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135 
402.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135 
403.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	134 
404.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
405.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
406.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	132 
407.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
408.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	130 
409.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	129 
410.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
411.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
412.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
413.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
414.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
415.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126 
416.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	126 
417.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
418.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	124 
419.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
420.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	124 
421.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123 
422.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122 
423.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	121 
424.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120 
425.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
426.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
427.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
428.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	119 
429.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
430.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
431.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
432.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
433.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
434.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
435.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
436.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
437.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
438.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	114 
439.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113 
440.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
441.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	113 
442.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	113 
443.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113 
444.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
445.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
446.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112 
447.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
448.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
449.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
450.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
451.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
452.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
453.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	106 
454.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106 
455.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
456.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	105 
457.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	105 
458.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
459.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
460.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
461.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
462.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
463.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104 
464.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
465.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	104 
466.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
467.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
468.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103 
469.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102 
470.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	102 
471.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
472.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	100 
473.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
474.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
475.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	98 
476.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	98 
477.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	98 
478.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
479.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
480.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
481.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	96 
482.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
483.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	95 
484.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
485.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
486.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
487.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
488.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
489.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
490.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
491.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
492.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
493.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
494.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
495.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
496.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
497.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
498.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90 
499.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
*500.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 *
501.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	88 
502.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
503.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
504.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
505.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	88 
506.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
507.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87 
508.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	87 
509.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
510.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
511.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
512.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	86 
513.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	85 
514.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
515.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
516.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
517.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
518.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
519.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	84 
520.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
521.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
522.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
523.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
524.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	84 
525.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
526.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
527.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
528.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83 
529.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
530.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
531.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81 
532.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	81 
533.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
534.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
535.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
536.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	80 
537.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	80 
538.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
539.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	79 
540.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
541.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	78 
542.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	78 
543.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	78 
544.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
545.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
546.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	77 
547.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
548.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	77 
549.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
550.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
551.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	75 
552.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
553.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74 
554.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
555.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
556.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
557.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	74 
558.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
559.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73 
560.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
561.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
562.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
563.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
564.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
565.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
566.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
567.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
568.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
569.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
570.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
571.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
572.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	69 
573.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
574.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
575.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
576.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	68 
577.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
578.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
579.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	68 
580.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	67 
581.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
582.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	67 
583.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
584.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66 
585.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
586.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
587.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
588.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	65 
589.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
590.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
591.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64 
592.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
593.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
594.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
595.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
596.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
597.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	63 
598.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
599.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
*600.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	62 *
601.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	61 
602.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
603.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60 
604.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
605.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
606.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
607.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
608.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
609.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	59 
610.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
611.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
612.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
613.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
614.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
615.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
616.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	58 
617.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58 
618.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
619.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
620.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
621.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
622.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	57 
623.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
624.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
625.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
626.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
627.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	56 
628.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
629.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56 
630.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	55 
631.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
632.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
633.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
634.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
635.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
636.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
637.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
638.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54 
639.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
640.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
641.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
642.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
643.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	53 
644.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
645.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
646.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
647.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
648.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
649.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	52 
650.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
651.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
652.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
653.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
654.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
655.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
656.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
657.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
658.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
659.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
660.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
661.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
662.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
663.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
664.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
665.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
666.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
667.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
668.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
669.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	49 
670.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
671.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
672.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49 
673.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
674.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
675.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
676.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
677.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	48 
678.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
679.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	48 
680.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
681.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
682.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
683.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
684.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47 
685.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
686.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	46 
687.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
688.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46 
689.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
690.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
691.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
692.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
693.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
694.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45 
695.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
696.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWD,	45 
697.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
698.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
699.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
*700.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 *
701.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
702.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
703.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
704.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
705.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
706.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
707.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
708.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
709.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
710.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
711.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
712.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
713.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
714.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42 
715.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
716.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
717.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
718.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42 
719.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
720.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41 
721.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
722.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
723.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
724.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
725.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
726.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	40 
727.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
728.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
729.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
730.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
731.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
732.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
733.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
734.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
735.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
736.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
737.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
738.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
739.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38 
740.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
741.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
742.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
743.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
744.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
745.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	38 
746.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
747.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
748.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
749.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
750.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
751.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
752.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	37 
753.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
754.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
755.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
756.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	36 
757.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
758.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	36 
759.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
760.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
761.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
762.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
763.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	36 
764.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
765.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
766.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
767.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
768.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
769.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	35 
770.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
771.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
772.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
773.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34 
774.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	34 
775.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	34 
776.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I, 34 
777.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
778.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34 
779.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
780.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
781.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
782.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	34 
783.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
784.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
785.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
786.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
787.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
788.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	33 
789.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	33 
790.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	33 
791.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
792.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
793.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
794.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	33 
795.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
796.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
797.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
798.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
799.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
*800.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32 *
801.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
802.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
803.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
804.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
805.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
806.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
807.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
808.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
809.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
810.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
811.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
812.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	31 
813.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
814.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
815.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
816.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
817.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30 
818.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
819.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
820.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
821.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
822.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
823.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
824.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
825.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30 
826.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	29 
827.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
828.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29 
829.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
830.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
831.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
832.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
833.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
834.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
835.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
836.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	29 
837.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
838.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
839.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29 
840.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
841.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
842.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
843.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
844.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
845.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
846.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
847.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
848.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
849.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
850.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
851.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
852.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
853.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
854.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
855.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28 
856.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28 
857.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
858.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
859.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
860.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	27 
861.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
862.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
863.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
864.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
865.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
866.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
867.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
868.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
869.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	27 
870.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
871.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	27 
872.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
873.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
874.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
875.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
876.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
877.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
878.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
879.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
880.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
881.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
882.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
883.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
884.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
885.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
886.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
887.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
888.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
889.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
890.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
891.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
892.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
893.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	25 
894.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
895.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
896.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
897.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
898.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
899.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
*900.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 *
901.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
902.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
903.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
904.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
905.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
906.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
907.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
908.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	23 
909.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
910.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
911.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
912.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	23 
913.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
914.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
915.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
916.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
917.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23 
918.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
919.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	23 
920.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
921.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	23 
922.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
923.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
924.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
925.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	23 
926.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
927.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
928.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
929.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
930.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	22 
931.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
932.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
933.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
934.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22 
935.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	22 
936.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
937.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
938.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
939.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
940.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
941.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
942.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	22 
943.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
944.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
945.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
946.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
947.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
948.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
949.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
950.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
951.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
952.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
953.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
954.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	21 
955.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
956.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
957.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
958.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21 
959.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
960.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
961.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
962.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20 
963.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
964.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
965.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	20 
966.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20 
967.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20 
968.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
969.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
970.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
971.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
972.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
973.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
974.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
975.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
976.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
977.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20 
978.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	20 
979.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
980.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
981.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
982.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
983.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
984.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
985.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
986.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
987.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
988.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
989.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
990.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
991.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
992.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
993.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
994.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
995.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 
996.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
997.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
998.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
999.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
*1000.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 *
1001.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
1002.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
1003.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
1004.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
1005.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
1006.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
1007.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
1008.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
1009.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
1010.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
1011.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
1012.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
1013.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
1014.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
1015.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
1016.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
1017.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
1018.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
1019.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	18 
1020.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1021.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1022.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1023.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1024.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1025.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1026.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1027.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1028.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1029.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1030.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1031.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1032.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1033.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1034.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1035.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17 
1036.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1037.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1038.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1039.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1040.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1041.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17 
1042.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1043.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1044.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1045.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	17 
1046.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1047.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1048.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1049.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1050.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1051.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1052.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1053.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17 
1054.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1055.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1056.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1057.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1058.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1059.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1060.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1061.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1062.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1063.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1064.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1065.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1066.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1067.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1068.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1069.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1070.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1071.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1072.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1073.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1074.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1075.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1076.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1077.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	16 
1078.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1079.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1080.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1081.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1082.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1083.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1084.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	15 
1085.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1086.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1087.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1088.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1089.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1090.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1091.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1092.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1093.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1094.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
1095.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1096.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1097.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1098.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1099.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	15 
*1100.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 *
1101.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1102.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15 
1103.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1104.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1105.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	15 
1106.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1107.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1108.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1109.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1110.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1111.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1112.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15 
1113.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1114.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1115.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1116.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1117.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1118.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1119.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1120.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	14 
1121.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1122.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1123.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1124.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14 
1125.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	14 
1126.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14 
1127.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1128.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1129.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1130.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1131.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1132.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1133.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1134.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1135.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1136.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1137.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1138.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1139.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1140.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1141.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1142.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1143.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1144.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1145.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1146.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1147.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1148.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1149.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1150.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1151.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1152.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1153.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1154.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1155.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1156.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1157.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1158.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1159.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1160.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1161.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1162.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1163.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1164.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1165.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1166.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1167.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1168.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1169.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1170.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1171.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1172.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1173.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1174.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1175.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1176.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1177.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1178.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1179.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1180.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1181.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1182.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1183.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1184.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1185.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1186.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1187.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1188.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1189.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1190.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1191.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1192.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1193.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1194.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1195.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1196.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1197.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1198.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1199.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	12 
*1200.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 *
1201.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1202.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1203.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1204.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1205.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1206.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1207.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1208.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1209.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1210.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1211.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1212.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1213.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1214.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1215.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1216.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 
1217.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1218.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1219.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1220.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1221.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1222.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1223.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1224.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1225.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1226.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1227.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1228.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1229.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1230.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1231.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1232.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1233.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1234.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1235.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1236.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1237.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1238.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1239.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1240.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1241.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1242.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1243.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1244.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1245.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1246.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1247.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1248.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1249.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1250.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1251.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1252.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	11 
1253.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1254.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1255.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1256.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1257.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1258.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1259.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1260.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1261.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1262.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1263.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1264.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1265.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1266.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1267.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1268.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1269.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1270.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1271.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1272.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1273.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1274.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1275.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1276.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1277.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1278.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1279.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1280.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10 
1281.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1282.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10 
1283.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1284.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1285.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1286.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1287.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1288.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1289.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1290.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1291.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1292.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1293.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1294.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1295.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1296.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1297.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1298.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1299.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
*1300.	Melanie Bergner,	D	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10 *
1301.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1302.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1303.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1304.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1305.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1306.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1307.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1308.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1309.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1310.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1311.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1312.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1313.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1314.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	10 
1315.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1316.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1317.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1318.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1319.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1320.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1321.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1322.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1323.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1324.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1325.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1326.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1327.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1328.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1329.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1330.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1331.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1332.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1333.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1334.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1335.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1336.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1337.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1338.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1339.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1340.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1341.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1342.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1343.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1344.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1345.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1346.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1347.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1348.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1349.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1350.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1351.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1352.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1353.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1354.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1355.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1356.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1357.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1358.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1359.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1360.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1361.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1362.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1363.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1364.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1365.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1366.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1367.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1368.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1369.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1370.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1371.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1372.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1373.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1374.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1375.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1376.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1377.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1378.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1379.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1380.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWD,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	9 
1381.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1382.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1383.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1384.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1385.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1386.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1387.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1388.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1389.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1390.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1391.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1392.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1393.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1394.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1395.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1396.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1397.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1398.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1399.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
*1400.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 *
1401.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1402.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1403.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1404.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1405.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1406.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1407.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1408.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1409.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1410.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1411.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9 
1412.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1413.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1414.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1415.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1416.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1417.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1418.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1419.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1420.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1421.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1422.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8 
1423.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1424.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1425.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1426.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1427.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1428.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1429.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1430.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1431.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1432.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1433.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1434.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1435.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8 
1436.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1437.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	8 
1438.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1439.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1440.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1441.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1442.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1443.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8 
1444.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1445.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1446.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1447.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1448.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1449.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1450.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1451.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1452.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1453.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1454.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1455.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1456.	Karolina Wydra,	PL,	05.03.81 in Opole/PL,	8 
1457.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1458.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1459.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1460.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1461.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/SCT,	8 
1462.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1463.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1464.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1465.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1466.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1467.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1468.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8 
1469.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1470.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1471.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1472.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1473.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1474.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1475.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1476.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1477.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1478.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1479.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1480.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1481.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1482.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak ),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8 
1483.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1484.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1485.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWD,	8 
1486.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8 
1487.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1488.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1489.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1490.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1491.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1492.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1493.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1494.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1495.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1496.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1497.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1498.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1499.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
*1500.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 *
1501.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1502.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1503.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1504.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1505.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1506.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1507.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1508.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1509.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1510.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1511.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1512.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1513.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1514.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1515.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1516.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1517.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1518.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7 
1519.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1520.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1521.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1522.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1523.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1524.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1525.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1526.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1527.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1528.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1529.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1530.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1531.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1532.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1533.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1534.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1535.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1536.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1537.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1538.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1539.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1540.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1541.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1542.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1543.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1544.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1545.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1546.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1547.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7 
1548.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1549.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1550.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1551.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1552.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1553.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1554.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1555.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7 
1556.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1557.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1558.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1559.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1560.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1561.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1562.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1563.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1564.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1565.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1566.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1567.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1568.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1569.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1570.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1571.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1572.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1573.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1574.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1575.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1576.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1577.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1578.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1579.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1580.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1581.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1582.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1583.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1584.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1585.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1586.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1587.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1588.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1589.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1590.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1591.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1592.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1593.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1594.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1595.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1596.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1597.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1598.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1599.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
*1600.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 *
1601.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1602.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1603.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1604.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1605.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1606.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1607.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1608.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1609.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1610.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1611.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1612.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1613.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1614.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1615.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1616.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1617.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1618.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6 
1619.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1620.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1621.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1622.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1623.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1624.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1625.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6 
1626.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1627.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	6 
1628.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1629.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6 
1630.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	6 
1631.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1632.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1633.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1634.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1635.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1636.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1637.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1638.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1639.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1640.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1641.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6 
1642.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1643.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1644.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1645.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1646.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1647.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1648.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1649.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1650.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1651.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1652.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1653.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1654.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1655.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1656.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1657.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1658.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1659.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1660.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1661.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1662.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1663.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1664.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1665.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1666.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1667.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1668.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1669.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB.	5 
1670.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1671.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1672.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1673.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1674.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1675.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1676.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1677.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1678.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1679.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1680.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1681.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1682.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1683.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5 
1684.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1685.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1686.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	5 
1687.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	5 
1688.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	5 
1689.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1690.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1691.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1692.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1693.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1694.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1695.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1696.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5 
1697.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1698.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1699.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
*1700.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 *
1701.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1702.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1703.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1704.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1705.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1706.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1707.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1708.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1709.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1710.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1711.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1712.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5 
1713.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1714.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1715.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1716.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1717.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1718.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1719.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1720.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1721.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1722.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1723.	Roxanne McKee,	CND,	10.08.80 in xxx/CND,	5 
1724.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1725.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1726.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1727.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1728.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1729.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1730.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1731.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1732.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1733.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1734.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1735.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1736.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1737.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1738.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1739.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1740.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1741.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1742.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1743.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1744.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1745.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1746.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1747.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1748.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1749.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1750.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1751.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1752.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1753.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1754.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1755.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1756.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1757.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1758.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1759.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1760.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1761.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1762.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1763.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1764.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1765.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1766.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1767.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1768.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1769.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1770.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1771.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1772.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1773.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1774.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1775.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1776.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1777.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1778.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1779.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4 
1780.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1781.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1782.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1783.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1784.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1785.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1786.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1787.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1788.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1789.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1790.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1791.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1792.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1793.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1794.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1795.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1796.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1797.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1798.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1799.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
*1800.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	4 *
1801.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1802.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1803.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1804.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1805.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1806.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1807.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1808.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1809.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1810.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1811.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4 
1812.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1813.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1814.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1815.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1816.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1817.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1818.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1819.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1820.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1821.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1822.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1823.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1824.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1825.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1826.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1827.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	4 
1828.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1829.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1830.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1831.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1832.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1833.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1834.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1835.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1836.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1837.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1838.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1839.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1840.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1841.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1842.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1843.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1844.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	3 
1845.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1846.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1847.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1848.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1849.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1850.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1851.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1852.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1853.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1854.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1855.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1856.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1857.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1858.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1859.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1860.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	3 
1861.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1862.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1863.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1864.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1865.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	3 
1866.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1867.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1868.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3 
1869.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1870.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1871.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1872.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1873.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1874.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1875.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1876.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1877.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1878.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1879.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1880.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1881.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3 
1882.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1883.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3 
1884.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3 
1885.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1886.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1887.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1888.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1889.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1890.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1891.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWD,	3 
1892.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1893.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1894.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1895.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1896.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1897.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1898.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA, 18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1899.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
*1900.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 *
1901.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1902.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1903.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1904.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1905.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1906.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1907.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1908.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1909.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1910.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1911.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1912.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1913.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1914.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1915.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1916.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1917.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1918.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1919.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1920.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1921.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 
1922.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1923.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1924.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1925.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1926.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1927.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1928.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1929.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1930.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1931.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1932.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1933.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1934.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1935.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1936.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	3 
1937.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1938.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1939.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1940.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1941.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1942.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1943.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1944.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1945.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1946.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1947.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1948.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1949.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1950.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2 
1951.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1952.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1953.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1954.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1955.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1956.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1957.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1958.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1959.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1960.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1961.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1962.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1963.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2 
1964.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1965.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1966.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1967.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1968.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1969.	Carlie Jo Howell, 22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2 
1970.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1971.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1972.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1973.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1974.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1975.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1976.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1977.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1978.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1979.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1980.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1981.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1982.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1983.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1984.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1985.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
1986.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1987.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2 
1988.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1989.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2 
1990.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
1991.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 
1992.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
1993.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
1994.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
1995.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
1996.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
1997.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
1998.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
1999.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
*2000.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2 *
2001.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
2002.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
2003.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
2004.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
2005.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
2006.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
2007.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
2008.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
2009.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
2010.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
2011.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
2012.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
2013.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
2014.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	2 
2015.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
2016.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
2017.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2 
2018.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
2019.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
2020.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
2021.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
2022.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
2023.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
2024.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
2025.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
2026.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
2027.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
2028.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
2029.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	2 
2030.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
2031.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
2032.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
2033.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
2034.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
2035.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2036.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
2037.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2038.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2039.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
2040.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2041.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2042.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2043.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2044.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2045.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2046.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2047.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2048.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2049.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	2 
2050.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2051.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2052.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2053.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2054.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2055.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2056.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2057.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2058.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2059.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2060.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2061.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2062.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1 
2063.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2064.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2065.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2066.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2067.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2068.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1 
2069.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2070.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2071.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2072.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2073.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2074.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2075.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2076.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2077.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2078.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2079.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2080.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1 
2081.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2082.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2083.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2084.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2085.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2086.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2087.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2088.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2089.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2090.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2091.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1 
2092.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2093.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2094.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2095.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2096.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2097.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2098.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2099.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
*2100.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 *
2101.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2102.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2103.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2104.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2105.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2106.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2107.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2108.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2109.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2110.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2111.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2112.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2113.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2114.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2115.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2116.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2117.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2118.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2119.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2120.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2121.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2122.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2123.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2124.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2125.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2126.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2127.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2128.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2129.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2130.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2131.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1 
2132.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2133.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1 
2134.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2135.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2136.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2137.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2138.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2139.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2140.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2141.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2142.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2143.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2144.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1 
2145.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2146.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2147.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1 
2148.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2149.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2150.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2151.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2152.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2153.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2154.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2155.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2156.	Nicole (Seibert)	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
2157.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2158.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2159.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2160.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2161.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2162.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2163.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2164.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2165.	Sarah Carter, CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2166.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2167.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2168.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2169.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2170.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1 
2171.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2172.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2173.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2174.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	1 
2175.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2176.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2177.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2178.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2179.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2180.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2181.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2182.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2183.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2184.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2185.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2186.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2187.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2188.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2189.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2190.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2191.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	3020
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2487
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2195
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2087
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2064
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2061
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1629
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1609
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1551


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6609
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6538
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	3992
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2506
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2469
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1910
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1785
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1639
9.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1562
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1553


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2019)

Für Dezember (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt)

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 
2. Elizabeth Banks


 

 


3. Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

 

 
3. Maggie Rogers


 

 

 
5. Brie Larson


 

 
6. Natalie Portman


 

 
7. Emma Stone


 

 
8. Liv Tyler


 

 
9. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


 

 
10. Cate Blanchett


 
10. Charlize Theron


 
10. Daisy Ridley


 
10. Emma Watson


 ​


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2019)

01. Hayley Williams





02. LaFee
03. Chloe Moretz
04. Cheyenne/Valentina Pahde
05. Franziska Benz
06. Nina Freiwald, Model/Playmate (02.04.1997, München)
07. Daisy Ridley
08. Taylor Swift
09. Cara Delevingne
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## pofgo (1 Dez. 2019)

1. Kimberley Garner
2. Bar Refaeli
3. Elizabeth Olsen,Lorena Rae 
4. Emmy Rossum
5. Katherine Langford  :love2
6. Nina Dobrev 
7. Selena Gomez
8. Lili Reinhart
9. Elizabeth Lail 
10.Lucy Hale


----------



## RoadDog (1 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## STF (2 Dez. 2019)

11/2019

1 Sandra Thier
2 Kamilla Senjo 
3 Angelique Kerber
4 Eva Diederich 
5 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6 Judith Rakers 
7 Marlen Neuenschwander 
8 Ina Dietz 
9 Taylor Swift 
10 Sandra Kuhn 
10 Susanne Langhans 
10 Annika Zimmermann


----------



## brian69 (2 Dez. 2019)

*Dezember 2019*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Emilia Clarke 3. Natalie Dormer*




 



*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Katheryn Winnick 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 



*7. Lucy Hale 8. Jennifer Lawrence 9. Margot Robbie*




 

 




*10.
Isla Fisher - Jenna Dewan - Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (2 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019



1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brain52 (3 Dez. 2019)

Meine Wertung für 12/2019:

1. Aria Giovanni
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Sarah Engels(Lombardi)
4. Annika Kipp
5. Yvonne Catterfeld
6. Rita Ora
7. Fernanda Brandao
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Annette Frier
10Sonya Kraus


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Dez. 2019)

Und meine Dezember-Wertung sieht so aus:




 Katharina Rumpus


 Aline Abboud


 Michelle Uhrig


 Linda Fäh (CH, * 10.11.1987 in Benken SG/CH)


 Bianca Walter


 Hege Bøkko


 Johanna Hoffmeier


 Tina Kraus (D, * 22.08.1979 in Thuine/D)


 Kiira Korpi
geteilt an:


 Alina Merkau


 Laura Wontorra


 Lea Rosenboom


 Tiril Eckhoff


 Vanessa Mai


----------



## benedikt (3 Dez. 2019)

November Voting:
01. Lena Gercke
02. Cara Delevingne
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05 .Lorena Rae
06. Kendall Jenner
07.Gintare Sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Irina Shayk
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Romee Strijd
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## benedikt (4 Dez. 2019)

sorry . Dezember


----------



## maggi77 (4 Dez. 2019)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Maria Hering
7. Micaela Schäfer
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Adrianne Curry
10.Chloe Sims


----------



## Walt (4 Dez. 2019)

Hier ist Walt's letzte Wertung im Jahr 2019:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Leah Gotti






3. Iris Mareike Steen






4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Isabell Hertel






6. Maria Wedig






7. Josephine Becker






8. Sharon Berlinghoff






9. Gamze Senol






10. Ulrike Frank


----------



## beobachter5 (5 Dez. 2019)

1 Katja Runiello*
2 Maryloo Poolman
3 Laura Ludwig
4 Lilli Hollunder
5 Verena Wriedt
6 Anja Kling
7 Isabella Hübner
8 Ania Niedick 
9 Tanja Lanäus
10 Nina Bott


----------



## luv (5 Dez. 2019)

1. Melissa Benoist
2. Lizzy Caplan
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Ambre Vallet
5. Chloe Bennet
6. Kiernan Shipka
7. Sabine Lisicki
8. Rachel Brosnahan
9. Lena Meyer Landrut
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2019)

Hier meine Dezemberwertung 2019:


*1. Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Olivia Wilde
4. Emily Osment
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Rachel Bilson
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger
10. Miranda Kerr​


----------



## iPlanTrax (7 Dez. 2019)

1. Valentina Pahde
2. Cheyenne Pahde
3. Emilia Clarke
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Lena Gercke
7. Shakira
8. Rihanna
9. Xenia
10. Maisie Williams


----------



## tort3 (7 Dez. 2019)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut 
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Evelyn Burdecki
4. Emma Watson 
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Isabela Moner
7. Michelle Dee
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Sopiko Guramishvili
10. Angelina Heger
10. Joelina Drews
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Ryan Atwood (7 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Alina Merkau
04.) Victoria Justice 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Italia Ricci
07.) Sophia Bush 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Kaley Cuoco 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Lina Esco 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## lappi (9 Dez. 2019)

Dezember

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Charlize Theron
3 Maggie Gyllenhaal
4 Claire Foy
5 Saoirse Ronan

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Reese Witherspoon
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## Don Sven (10 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs







4. Mirka Pigulla






5. Chryssanthi Kavazi






6. Inez Björg David






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8 . Ania Niedieck






9. Elena Garcia Gerlach






10. Sarah Ulrich






10. Sina Valeska Jung


----------



## hsvmann (10 Dez. 2019)

*12 / 12*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Don Sven (11 Dez. 2019)

An Position 3 ist versehentlich das Bild von Sarah Ulrich rein gerutscht, sorry. Auf diesem Bild ist Vaile Fuchs:









Don Sven schrieb:


> Dezember 2019:
> 
> 
> 3. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## dewe (11 Dez. 2019)

1. Alina Merkau
2. Jennifer Lawrence
3. Lena Meyer-Landrut
4. Lena Gercke
5. Sophia Thomalla
6. Sarah Engels/Lombardi
7. Kaley Cuoco
8. Ana Ivanovic
9. Victoria Justice
10. Angelina Heger


----------



## kamy (12 Dez. 2019)

*1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Nadine Menz	
9.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## Anakin (13 Dez. 2019)

_Dezember 2019 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Jana Azizi 
#07: Marlene Lufen 
#08: Alina Merkau 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Roxanne McKee 
#10: Vanessa Mai


----------



## StefanKa (16 Dez. 2019)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Katrin Albsteiger






3. Antonia Michalsky






4. Annabella Zetsch






5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl






6.Marylu-Saskia Poolman






7. Sarah Bogen






8. Iris-Mareike Steen






9. Mariangela Scelsi






10. Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Quick Nick (19 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Katharina Kleinfeldt
04. Victoria Justice
05. Vanessa Blumhagen
06. Serena Salecker
07. Alina Merkau
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Mila Kunis
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## ManuN (19 Dez. 2019)

Dez 19

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Kirsten Rademacher
03. Helene Fischer
04. Vivian Geppert
05. Vivian Wulf
06. Fernanda Brandao
07. Alica Schmidt
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Dez. 2019)

Frohe Feiertage an alle:thumbup:

*01. Rachael Taylor



 

02. Sarah Gadon



 

03. Saoirse Ronan





04. Diane Kruger



 

05. Angourie Rice



 

06. Eliza Bennett



 

07. Lucy Boynton



 

08. Lily James



 

09. Meg Donnelly



 

10. Sonja Gerhardt



 

10. Willow Hand



 

10. Hayley Atwell




*


----------



## gaertner23 (21 Dez. 2019)

hier mein Dezember-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Simone Panteleit
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Inka Schneider
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## rasta_man (22 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019

1. Palina Rojinski
2. Sabrina Salerno
3. Nina Bott
4. Carina Spack
5. Anna Sophia Claus
6. Beatrice Egli
7. Sarina Nowack
8. Christine Zierl aka Dolly Dollar
9. Liv Lisa Fries
10. Jana Pallaske
10. Ingrid Steeger
10. Evelyn Burdecki


----------



## congo64 (22 Dez. 2019)

*Abschied*

*Heute muss ich mich leider mit einer unschönen Nachricht an Euch wenden.
Aufgrund mehrerer negativ familiärer Umstände, die meine komplette Aufmerksamkeit und vor allem Zeit beanspruchen werden, muss ich meine Arbeit hier im Alltime-Ranking beenden. Wie Einige vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben, schaffe ich es seit einiger Zeit schon nicht mehr Videos zu bearbeiten und nun werde ich auch meine Aktivität im Votingsektor beenden müssen. 

Ich werde noch den Jahresabschluss für 2019 zu Ende bringen und mich dann ab Januar als „Erbsenzähler“ zurückziehen. Es war eine wirklich schöne Zeit und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, die Idee von Walt am Leben zu erhalten. Meine erste Auswertung erschien am 05.10.2012, das sind jetzt etwas über 7 Jahre, in denen ich das Ranking betreuen durfte. Danke an dieser Stelle an Alle, die in dieser Zeit so fleißig beigetragen haben, das die Liste ständig umfangreicher geworden ist.

Sollte Jemand Interesse an einer Weiterführung haben, kann er sich sehr gerne bei mir melden. Es benötigt dafür ein wenig Kenntnisse im Programm Excel und eine Portion Zeit und Lust. Sämtliche Unterlagen und Anleitungen stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung. 

Ich werde auch in Zukunft so oft es geht im Forum vorbei schauen und verfolgen, was Ihr hier so treibt...

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


Euer congo64*


----------



## Walt (23 Dez. 2019)

HERZLICHEN DANK...

lieber Congo für Deine hervorragende Arbeit in den jetzt fast 8 Jahren, in der Du das Alltime-Ranking nicht nur am Leben gehalten, sondern auch weiterentwickelt hast.

Ich wünsche Dir privat, familiär, beruflich und vor allem gesundheitlich nur das Allerbeste.

Für das Ranking hoffe ich, dass Du (wir) einen Nachfolger finden, der dieses mit viel Lust und Spaß weiterführt. Bei Bedarf stehe auch ich dafür mit meinem Rat beiseite.

Ich wünsche Dir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Glückauf!

Walt


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine und eure Arbeit. 

Das war eine super Idee und hat Spaß gemacht sich daran zu beteiligen 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die Zukunft und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.

:thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## NEF (26 Dez. 2019)

Dezember 2019

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Camila Cabello	*
*4. Jessica Alba	
5. Anna Kendrick	
6. Jordana Brewster	
7. Megan Fox	
8. Lily Collins	
9. Nina Agdal	
10. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	*

*Sehr Schade wenn das hier schon meine letzte Wertung sein sollte.*


----------



## Cav (27 Dez. 2019)

Vielen Dank congo64 für deine Arbeit hier! Unser moantliches Ranking hier ist für mich eine sehr liebgewonnene Tradition geworden.
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es weiter geht!


Und hier mein (hoffentlich nicht letztes)

Voting Dezember 2019

1. Alex Morgan


 

2. Adrienne Koleszár


 

3. Tess Daly


 

4. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel


 

5. Sally Fitzgibbons


 

6. Amber Heard


 

7. Kimberley Garner


 

8. Anna Kendrick


 

9. Victoria Justice


 

10. Anja Reschke


 

10. Kendall Jenner


 

10. Izabel Goulard


----------



## dabi (27 Dez. 2019)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Yasmine Bleeth
4.Adriana Lima
5.Megan Fox
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jessica Biel
10.Scarlett Johansson


----------



## taurus79 (28 Dez. 2019)

In der Hoffnung, da es nicht das letzte Mal ist...
Die Jahresabschlußwertung!

1	Jessy Wellmer
2	Mareile Höppner
3	Harriet von Waldenfels
4	Stephanie Puls
5	Anna Planken
6	Stefanie Heinzmann
7	Isabelle Körner
8	Annika Zimmermann
9	Laura Wontorra
10	Jule Gölsdorf

Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz, Congo! :thumbup:

Alles Gute!


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Dez. 2019)

Oh weh... Ich hoffe, dass es hier doch weiter geht!


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2019)

*Ich hoffe auch, es findet sich jemand, der das Ranking weiterführt.

Wenn jemand Interesse daran hat, bitte Congo anschreiben.

Danke!*

Gruß
Walt


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2019)

Zum Abschluss des Jahres/Jahrzehnts meinen großen DANK an die fleißigen Köpfe hinter dem Ranking. In der schnelllebigen Online-Welt lief es echt ewig und es hat Spaß gemacht ein Teil davon zu sein, auch wenn ich erst später dazugestoßen bin.

Dezember 2019


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Hannah Ferguson
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Vanessa Hudgens
Brie Larson


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2019)

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2019)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2019 20:00

ABSCHLUSSWERTUNG*

*Platz 1:	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6668 

Platz 2:	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6617 

Platz 3:	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4034 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	3055 
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2534 
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2513 
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2478 
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2208 
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2115 
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2075 
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2072 
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1923 
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1794 
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1675 
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1633 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1614 
18.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1569 
19.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1564 
20.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1563 
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523 
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1491 
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1370 
24.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1360 
25.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1317 
27.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266 
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1248 
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1192 
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1147 
31.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1138 
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1133 
33.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1113 
34.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100 
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1066 
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1065 
37.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1003 
38.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	1000 
39.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1000 
40.	Kimberly Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	995 
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	991 
42.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988 
43.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	987 
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973 
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970 
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	935 
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	914 
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	879 
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
50.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873 
51.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850 
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	849 
53.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840 
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	829 
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825 
56.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	812 
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	810 
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	800 
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	790 
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	770 
61.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	758 
62.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758 
63.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	757 
64.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755 
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	755 
66.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	742 
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	739 
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	732 
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729 
70.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	724 
71.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	724 
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	703 
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	695 
74.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693 
75.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	680 
76.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	659 
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	655 
79.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	648 
80.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	636 
81.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	633 
82.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	626 
83.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	618 
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	617 
85.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	607 
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	599 
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	595 
88.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590 
89.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	587 
90.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	572 
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568 
92.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
93.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548 
94.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537 
95.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	535 
96.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
97.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	532 
98.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523 
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	519 
*100.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	512 *
101.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	510 
102.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	508 
103.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	506 
104.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
105.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 504 
106.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503 
107.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502 
108.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	495 
110.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494 
111.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492 
112.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483 
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480 
114.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	478 
115.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476 
116.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	475 
117.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	472 
118.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471 
119.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
120.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468 
121.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467 
122.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456 
123.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	455 
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	455 
125.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454 
126.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	454 
127.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	451 
128.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	442 
129.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	440 
130.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	439 
131.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436 
132.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
133.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	428 
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428 
135.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426 
136.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	423 
137.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	422 
138.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421 
139.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	418 
140.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414 
141.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414 
142.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	414 
143.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
144.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408 
145.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
146.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
147.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	398 
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	398 
149.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397 
150.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395 
151.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	395 
152.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	395 
153.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	395 
154.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
155.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
156.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389 
157.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
158.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
159.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	375 
160.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	372 
161.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
162.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	369 
163.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	367 
164.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	366 
165.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	366 
166.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	361 
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	358 
168.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	357 
169.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
170.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	348 
171.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	347 
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	346 
173.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	339 
174.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
175.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
176.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	339 
177.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	338 
178.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336 
179.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	334 
180.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332 
181.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331 
182.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	327 
184.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	325 
185.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325 
186.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324 
187.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323 
188.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323 
189.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320 
190.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319 
191.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319 
192.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316 
193.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313 
194.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	307 
195.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	302 
196.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	302 
197.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	301 
198.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
199.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300 
*200.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	299 *
201.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	298 
202.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	294 
203.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293 
204.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293 
205.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291 
206.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	289 
207.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
208.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
209.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
210.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
211.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285 
212.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	285 
213.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
214.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	281 
215.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	276 
216.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
217.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
218.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273 
219.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273 
220.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272 
221.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
222.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	272 
223.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271 
224.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	269 
225.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	268 
226.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
227.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	267 
228.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
229.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264 
230.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	263 
231.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	261 
232.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	259 
233.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	256 
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256 
235.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256 
236.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	255 
237.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
238.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254 
239.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	254 
240.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	253 
241.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251 
242.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	250 
243.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
244.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249 
245.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
246.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248 
247.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	247 
248.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246 
249.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
250.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242 
251.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	241 
252.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	238 
253.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	234 
254.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233 
255.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232 
256.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230 
257.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	230 
258.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	230 
259.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	228 
260.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228 
261.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	226 
262.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226 
263.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225 
264.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225 
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	224 
266.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
267.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
268.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	222 
269.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	221 
270.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219 
271.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	219 
272.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
273.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217 
274.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
275.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
276.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216 
277.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214 
278.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
279.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
280.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
281.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214 
282.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
283.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212 
284.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211 
285.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211 
286.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	210 
287.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
288.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
289.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	207 
290.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	207 
291.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	205 
292.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	205 
293.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	204 
294.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	204 
295.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
296.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	197 
297.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
298.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	196 
299.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195 
*300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	195 *
301.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194 
302.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
303.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
304.	Abigail Clark,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	191 
305.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191 
306.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	189 
307.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
308.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188 
309.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187 
310.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	187 
311.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	187 
312.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	186 
313.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	185 
314.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185 
315.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
316.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	184 
317.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	183 
318.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183 
319.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
320.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182 
321.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
322.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181 
323.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	181 
324.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180 
325.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
326.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	180 
327.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	179 
328.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
329.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178 
330.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
331.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
332.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176 
333.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
334.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
335.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
336.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174 
337.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
338.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
339.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	174 
340.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173 
341.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	173 
342.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173 
343.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173 
344.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173 
345.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
346.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
347.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	169 
348.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168 
349.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	167 
350.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166 
351.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
352.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166 
353.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166 
354.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	166 
355.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	165 
356.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163 
357.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	160 
358.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	160 
359.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
360.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160 
361.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	159 
362.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
363.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159 
364.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	156 
365.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	156 
366.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
367.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155 
368.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
369.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	153 
370.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152 
371.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
372.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150 
373.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	150 
374.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	149 
375.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
376.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148 
377.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
378.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	147 
379.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146 
380.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145 
381.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
382.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	144 
383.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143 
384.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
385.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143 
386.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	143 
387.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142 
388.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	142 
389.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	142 
390.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141 
391.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141 
392.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
393.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
394.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	138 
395.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138 
396.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
397.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137 
398.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	137 
*400.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137 *
401.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
402.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	136 
403.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136 
404.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135 
405.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	135 
406.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135 
407.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
408.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	132 
409.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
410.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
411.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	130 
412.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129 
413.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	129 
414.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
415.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	128 
416.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	127 
417.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127 
418.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
419.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127 
420.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126 
421.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124 
422.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
423.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123 
424.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122 
425.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120 
426.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120 
427.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	119 
428.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119 
429.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119 
430.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	119 
431.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118 
432.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118 
433.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118 
434.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
435.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117 
436.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117 
437.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116 
438.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
439.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	115 
440.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114 
441.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113 
442.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113 
443.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	113 
444.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113 
445.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
446.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112 
447.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112 
448.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
449.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
450.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111 
451.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
452.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
453.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
454.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	106 
455.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	106 
456.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106 
457.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106 
458.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105 
459.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	105 
460.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
461.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105 
462.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
463.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
464.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
465.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104 
466.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104 
467.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
468.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	104 
469.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
470.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103 
471.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103 
472.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102 
473.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	102 
474.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	102 
475.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
476.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
477.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	100 
478.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	99 
479.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
480.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98 
481.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97 
482.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
483.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
484.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95 
485.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
486.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94 
487.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	93 
488.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
489.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
490.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93 
491.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	93 
492.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92 
493.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
494.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
495.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
496.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	91 
497.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91 
498.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
499.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
*500.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 *
501.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
502.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90 
503.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90 
504.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89 
505.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	89 
506.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	89 
507.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88 
508.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
509.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
510.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
511.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
512.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	87 
513.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87 
514.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87 
515.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
516.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
517.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
518.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
519.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
520.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
521.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85 
522.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
523.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84 
524.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
525.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
526.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
527.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	84 
528.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
529.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
530.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
531.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83 
532.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83 
533.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82 
534.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
535.	Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	82 
536.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81 
537.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	80 
538.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
539.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80 
540.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	80 
541.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
542.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
543.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	79 
544.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79 
545.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79 
546.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
547.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78 
548.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78 
549.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
550.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77 
551.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77 
552.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
553.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76 
554.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	75 
555.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
556.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74 
557.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74 
558.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
559.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
560.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74 
561.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	73 
562.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73 
563.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73 
564.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72 
565.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72 
566.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
567.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
568.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
569.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
570.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70 
571.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70 
572.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70 
573.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
574.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
575.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
576.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	68 
577.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68 
578.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	68 
579.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
580.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
581.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
582.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	68 
583.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
584.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
585.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66 
586.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	66 
587.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	66 
588.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
589.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
590.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
591.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
592.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	64 
593.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	64 
594.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64 
595.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64 
596.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	64 
597.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
598.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
599.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63 
*600.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 *
601.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	62 
602.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62 
603.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62 
604.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	62 
605.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	61 
606.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61 
607.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60 
608.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
609.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
610.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
611.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
612.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	59 
613.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59 
614.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	59 
615.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59 
616.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
617.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59 
618.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
619.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58 
620.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58 
621.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58 
622.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58 
623.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
624.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
625.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
626.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
627.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57 
628.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
629.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
630.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
631.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56 
632.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
633.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55 
634.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
635.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
636.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
637.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
638.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	54 
639.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
640.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54 
641.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53 
642.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
643.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
644.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53 
645.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	53 
646.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53 
647.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
648.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
649.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
650.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
651.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52 
652.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
653.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
654.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52 
655.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
656.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
657.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52 
658.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
659.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
660.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
661.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	51 
662.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
663.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51 
664.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
665.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
666.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
667.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50 
668.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
669.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
670.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
671.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
672.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
673.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49 
674.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49 
675.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48 
676.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	48 
677.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
678.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
679.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
680.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	48 
681.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
682.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
683.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47 
684.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
685.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47 
686.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
687.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47 
688.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46 
689.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46 
690.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
691.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
692.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46 
693.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
694.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45 
695.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45 
696.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45 
697.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWD,	45 
698.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45 
699.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45 
*700.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 *
701.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
702.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
703.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
704.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44 
705.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44 
706.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
707.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
708.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
709.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
710.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
711.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43 
712.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43 
713.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	43 
714.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
715.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	43 
716.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
717.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42 
718.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
719.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	42 
720.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
721.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42 
722.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42 
723.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42 
724.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
725.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41 
726.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41 
727.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41 
728.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	41 
729.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
730.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
731.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40 
732.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40 
733.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40 
734.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
735.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40 
736.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
737.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
738.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
739.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39 
740.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
741.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
742.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
743.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	38 
744.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
745.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38 
746.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38 
747.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38 
748.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
749.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
750.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
751.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38 
752.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38 
753.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	37 
754.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
755.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37 
756.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37 
757.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
758.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37 
759.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
760.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	37 
761.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
762.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	37 
763.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
764.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
765.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	36 
766.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
767.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
768.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
769.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
770.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36 
771.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	36 
772.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
773.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
774.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
775.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35 
776.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
777.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
778.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
779.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
780.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	35 
781.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34 
782.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	34 
783.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
784.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34 
785.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
786.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34 
787.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
788.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
789.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
790.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
791.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33 
792.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33 
793.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	33 
794.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33 
795.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	33 
796.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33 
797.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
798.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33 
799.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
*800.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 *
801.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33 
802.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
803.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
804.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32 
805.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
806.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
807.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
808.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
809.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32 
810.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
811.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
812.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
813.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
814.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31 
815.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31 
816.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
817.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
818.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
819.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
820.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30 
821.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
822.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
823.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
824.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30 
825.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
826.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
827.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
828.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30 
829.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
830.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29 
831.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
832.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29 
833.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
834.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29 
835.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
836.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
837.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
838.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
839.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
840.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29 
841.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29 
842.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
843.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
844.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
845.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
846.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
847.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
848.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
849.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28 
850.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	28 
851.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28 
852.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	28 
853.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
854.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
855.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
856.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28 
857.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	28 
858.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28 
859.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28 
860.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28 
861.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
862.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
863.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27 
864.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
865.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	27 
866.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
867.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
868.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27 
869.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27 
870.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	27 
871.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
872.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
873.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
874.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	27 
875.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
876.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	27 
877.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
878.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26 
879.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
880.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
881.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26 
882.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	26 
883.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26 
884.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26 
885.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
886.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
887.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26 
888.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
889.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
890.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
891.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25 
892.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
893.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25 
894.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25 
895.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25 
896.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25 
897.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
898.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
899.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
*900.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 *
901.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25 
902.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
903.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
904.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
905.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
906.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
907.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
908.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
909.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
910.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
911.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24 
912.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
913.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	23 
914.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
915.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
916.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
917.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	23 
918.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23 
919.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23 
920.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
921.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23 
922.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
923.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23 
924.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
925.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23 
926.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	23 
927.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
928.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
929.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
930.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	23 
931.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22 
932.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
933.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
934.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
935.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
936.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22 
937.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
938.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22 
939.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22 
940.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
941.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22 
942.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22 
943.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
944.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
945.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
946.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
947.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	21 
948.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
949.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
950.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
951.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21 
952.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21 
953.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
954.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
955.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
956.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21 
957.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
958.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
959.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
960.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
961.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21 
962.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
963.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
964.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
965.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20 
966.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20 
967.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
968.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	20 
969.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20 
970.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20 
971.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
972.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	20 
973.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
974.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
975.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	20 
976.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
977.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20 
978.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
979.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
980.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
981.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20 
982.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	20 
983.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
984.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
985.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20 
986.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
987.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20 
988.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	19 
989.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
990.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19 
991.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19 
992.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
993.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19 
994.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
995.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19 
996.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19 
997.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19 
998.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
999.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
*1000.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19 *
1001.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
1002.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
1003.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
1004.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
1005.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
1006.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
1007.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
1008.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
1009.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19 
1010.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
1011.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
1012.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19 
1013.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
1014.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18 
1015.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
1016.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18 
1017.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
1018.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
1019.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
1020.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18 
1021.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
1022.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
1023.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
1024.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1025.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1026.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1027.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1028.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1029.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1030.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1031.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1032.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1033.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1034.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18 
1035.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1036.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1037.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1038.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18 
1039.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1040.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17 
1041.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1042.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1043.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1044.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1045.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17 
1046.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	17 
1047.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17 
1048.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17 
1049.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17 
1050.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17 
1051.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17 
1052.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1053.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1054.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17 
1055.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1056.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17 
1057.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1058.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1059.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17 
1060.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1061.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1062.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1063.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1064.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16 
1065.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1066.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16 
1067.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1068.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16 
1069.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1070.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1071.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1072.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16 
1073.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1074.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1075.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16 
1076.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16 
1077.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16 
1078.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16 
1079.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1080.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1081.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1082.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1083.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1084.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16 
1085.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1086.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1087.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1088.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1089.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16 
1090.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1091.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15 
1092.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15 
1093.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1094.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1095.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1096.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15 
1097.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1098.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1099.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15 
*1100.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 *
1101.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15 
1102.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15 
1103.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1104.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1105.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1106.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15 
1107.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1108.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1109.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	15 
1110.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1111.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1112.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1113.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1114.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1115.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15 
1116.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15 
1117.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1118.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1119.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1120.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14 
1121.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14 
1122.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1123.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1124.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1125.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1126.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1127.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14 
1128.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14 
1129.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1130.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1131.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1132.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1133.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1134.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14 
1135.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1136.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14 
1137.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1138.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1139.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1140.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1141.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1142.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1143.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14 
1144.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1145.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1146.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1147.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1148.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1149.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1150.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1151.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1152.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1153.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14 
1154.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14 
1155.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1156.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1157.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1158.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1159.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1160.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1161.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13 
1162.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1163.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1164.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13 
1165.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1166.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13 
1167.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1168.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1169.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1170.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1171.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1172.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1173.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1174.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13 
1175.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1176.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1177.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13 
1178.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1179.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1180.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1181.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1182.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1183.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1184.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1185.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1186.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1187.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1188.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1189.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1190.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1191.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1192.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1193.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12 
1194.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1195.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1196.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1197.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1198.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1199.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
*1200.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 *
1201.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1202.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12 
1203.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1204.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1205.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1206.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1207.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12 
1208.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1209.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1210.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1211.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1212.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1213.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	12 
1214.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1215.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1216.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1217.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1218.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 
1219.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1220.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1221.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1222.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11 
1223.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1224.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1225.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11 
1226.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11 
1227.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1228.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1229.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1230.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1231.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1232.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1233.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1234.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1235.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1236.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1237.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11 
1238.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1239.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1240.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1241.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1242.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1243.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1244.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11 
1245.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1246.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1247.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1248.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1249.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1250.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	11 
1251.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1252.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1253.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1254.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1255.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1256.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1257.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10 
1258.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10 
1259.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1260.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1261.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10 
1262.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1263.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1264.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1265.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1266.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1267.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1268.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10 
1269.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1270.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1271.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10 
1272.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1273.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10 
1274.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1275.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1276.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10 
1277.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1278.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1279.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1280.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1281.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1282.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10 
1283.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1284.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1285.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10 
1286.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB.	10 
1287.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1288.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10 
1289.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10 
1290.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1291.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1292.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1293.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1294.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1295.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10 
1296.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10 
1297.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1298.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1299.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWD,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10 
*1300.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 *
1301.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1302.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1303.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10 
1304.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1305.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10 
1306.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1307.	Melanie Bergner,	D	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10 
1308.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1309.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1310.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10 
1311.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1312.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10 
1313.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1314.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10 
1315.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1316.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10 
1317.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1318.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1319.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1320.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1321.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1322.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1323.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1324.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1325.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1326.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1327.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10 
1328.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1329.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10 
1330.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10 
1331.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1332.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1333.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10 
1334.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1335.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1336.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1337.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1338.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1339.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1340.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9 
1341.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1342.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9 
1343.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1344.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9 
1345.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1346.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1347.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9 
1348.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1349.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1350.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1351.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9 
1352.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1353.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1354.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1355.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1356.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1357.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1358.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9 
1359.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1360.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1361.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1362.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1363.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1364.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1365.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1366.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9 
1367.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9 
1368.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1369.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1370.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1371.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9 
1372.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	9 
1373.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1374.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1375.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1376.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9 
1377.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1378.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1379.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1380.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9 
1381.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1382.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1383.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1384.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1385.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1386.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1387.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1388.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1389.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1390.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1391.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1392.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1393.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1394.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1395.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1396.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1397.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9 
1398.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1399.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
*1400.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 *
1401.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9 
1402.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1403.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9 
1404.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1405.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1406.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1407.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1408.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1409.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9 
1410.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9 
1411.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9 
1412.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1413.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9 
1414.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1415.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1416.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1417.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1418.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1419.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9 
1420.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1421.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1422.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1423.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8 
1424.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1425.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1426.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1427.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1428.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1429.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1430.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8 
1431.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8 
1432.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8 
1433.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1434.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8 
1435.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1436.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1437.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1438.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1439.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1440.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1441.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1442.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1443.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8 
1444.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1445.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1446.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1447.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1448.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1449.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1450.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8 
1451.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1452.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1453.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8 
1454.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8 
1455.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1456.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1457.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1458.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1459.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1460.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1461.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1462.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1463.	Karolina Wydra,	PL,	05.03.81 in Opole/PL,	8 
1464.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8 
1465.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1466.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1467.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1468.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/SCT,	8 
1469.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1470.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1471.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1472.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1473.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1474.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	8 
1475.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1476.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8 
1477.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1478.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1479.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8 
1480.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1481.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8 
1482.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1483.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8 
1484.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1485.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8 
1486.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8 
1487.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1488.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1489.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1490.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak ),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8 
1491.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1492.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8 
1493.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWD,	8 
1494.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8 
1495.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1496.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1497.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1498.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8 
1499.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	8 
*1500.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 *
1501.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1502.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1503.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8 
1504.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1505.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1506.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1507.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7 
1508.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7 
1509.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1510.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1511.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7 
1512.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1513.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1514.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1515.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1516.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1517.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1518.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1519.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7 
1520.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1521.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1522.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1523.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1524.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1525.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1526.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7 
1527.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7 
1528.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1529.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7 
1530.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1531.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1532.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1533.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1534.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1535.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1536.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7 
1537.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1538.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7 
1539.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1540.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1541.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1542.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1543.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1544.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1545.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1546.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1547.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1548.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1549.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7 
1550.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1551.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1552.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1553.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	7 
1554.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1555.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1556.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1557.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	7 
1558.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7 
1559.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1560.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7 
1561.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7 
1562.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1563.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7 
1564.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7 
1565.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1566.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7 
1567.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1568.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1569.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1570.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1571.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7 
1572.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1573.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1574.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1575.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1576.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1577.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1578.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7 
1579.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1580.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1581.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1582.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6 
1583.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6 
1584.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1585.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1586.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1587.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1588.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1589.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6 
1590.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1591.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6 
1592.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6 
1593.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1594.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1595.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1596.	Christina Model	USA	???	6 
1597.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1598.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1599.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
*1600.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 *
1601.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1602.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1603.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1604.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1605.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1606.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1607.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1608.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6 
1609.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1610.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6 
1611.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1612.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6 
1613.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1614.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1615.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1616.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1617.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1618.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1619.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6 
1620.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1621.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1622.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1623.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1624.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6 
1625.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6 
1626.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6 
1627.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1628.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1629.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	6 
1630.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6 
1631.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1632.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6 
1633.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1634.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1635.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1636.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6 
1637.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6 
1638.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1639.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6 
1640.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6 
1641.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1642.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1643.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1644.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1645.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1646.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6 
1647.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1648.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1649.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6 
1650.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6 
1651.	Roxanne McKee,	CND,	10.08.80 in xxx/CND,	6 
1652.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6 
1653.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1654.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1655.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1656.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1657.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1658.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1659.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6 
1660.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1661.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1662.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1663.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5 
1664.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1665.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1666.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1667.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5 
1668.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5 
1669.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1670.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1671.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1672.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5 
1673.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1674.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1675.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1676.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1677.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1678.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5 
1679.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1680.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5 
1681.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1682.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5 
1683.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1684.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1685.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1686.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1687.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1688.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5 
1689.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5 
1690.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1691.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5 
1692.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1693.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1694.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5 
1695.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1696.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1697.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	5 
1698.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1699.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
*1700.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 *
1701.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5 
1702.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1703.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5 
1704.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5 
1705.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5 
1706.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1707.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5 
1708.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1709.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1710.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1711.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1712.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5 
1713.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1714.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1715.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1716.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1717.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1718.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1719.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1720.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1721.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5 
1722.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1723.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1724.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1725.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1726.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1727.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1728.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5 
1729.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1730.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1731.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5 
1732.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1733.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1734.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1735.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1736.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1737.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1738.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5 
1739.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	5 
1740.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1741.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5 
1742.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5 
1743.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5 
1744.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5 
1745.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5 
1746.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5 
1747.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1748.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1749.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1750.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5 
1751.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1752.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1753.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5 
1754.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1755.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1756.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1757.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1758.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4 
1759.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4 
1760.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1761.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1762.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1763.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1764.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1765.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1766.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1767.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1768.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1769.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1770.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1771.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1772.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1773.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1774.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1775.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4 
1776.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4 
1777.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	4 
1778.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1779.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1780.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1781.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1782.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1783.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1784.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1785.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1786.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1787.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1788.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4 
1789.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1790.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1791.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4 
1792.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4 
1793.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1794.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1795.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4 
1796.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1797.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1798.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1799.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
*1800.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 *
1801.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1802.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1803.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1804.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4 
1805.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4 
1806.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1807.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4 
1808.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4 
1809.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1810.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1811.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1812.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1813.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1814.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1815.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4 
1816.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1817.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1818.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4 
1819.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4 
1820.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1821.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1822.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4 
1823.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1824.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1825.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1826.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1827.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1828.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1829.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4 
1830.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1831.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1832.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1833.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1834.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1835.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1836.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1837.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1838.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1839.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1840.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1841.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1842.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1843.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1844.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1845.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	4 
1846.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1847.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1848.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1849.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1850.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1851.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1852.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3 
1853.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3 
1854.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1855.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1856.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1857.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1858.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1859.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1860.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1861.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1862.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1863.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1864.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3 
1865.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1866.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3 
1867.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1868.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1869.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1870.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1871.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1872.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1873.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1874.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1875.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1876.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3 
1877.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1878.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1879.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1880.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1881.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1882.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1883.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1884.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3 
1885.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1886.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3 
1887.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1888.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1889.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3 
1890.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1891.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3 
1892.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3 
1893.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1894.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1895.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1896.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1897.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1898.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1899.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWD,	3 
*1900.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 *
1901.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3 
1902.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1903.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1904.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3 
1905.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3 
1906.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1907.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1908.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	3 
1909.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1910.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3 
1911.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1912.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1913.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1914.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1915.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1916.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3 
1917.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3 
1918.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1919.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1920.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3 
1921.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3 
1922.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3 
1923.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1924.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1925.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1926.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1927.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3 
1928.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1929.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3 
1930.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 
1931.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1932.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1933.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1934.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1935.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1936.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1937.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1938.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1939.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3 
1940.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1941.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1942.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3 
1943.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3 
1944.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3 
1945.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1946.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1947.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	3 
1948.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3 
1949.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2 
1950.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
1951.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
1952.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
1953.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
1954.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
1955.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2 
1956.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
1957.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
1958.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
1959.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2 
1960.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
1961.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
1962.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
1963.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
1964.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
1965.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
1966.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2 
1967.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
1968.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
1969.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
1970.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2 
1971.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
1972.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS, 2 
1973.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
1974.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
1975.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
1976.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
1977.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
1978.	Carlie Jo Howell, 22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2 
1979.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2 
1980.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
1981.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2 
1982.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
1983.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
1984.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1985.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
1986.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
1987.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
1988.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
1989.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
1990.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2 
1991.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
1992.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
1993.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2 
1994.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
1995.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
1996.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2 
1997.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
1998.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2 
1999.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2 
*2000.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2 *
2001.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
2002.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2 
2003.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
2004.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
2005.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2 
2006.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
2007.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
2008.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
2009.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2 
2010.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
2011.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2 
2012.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
2013.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
2014.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
2015.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
2016.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
2017.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2 
2018.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
2019.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
2020.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
2021.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
2022.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
2023.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
2024.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
2025.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2 
2026.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2 
2027.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2 
2028.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
2029.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2 
2030.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
2031.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
2032.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
2033.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
2034.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
2035.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2 
2036.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
2037.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
2038.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
2039.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
2040.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
2041.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
2042.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2 
2043.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2044.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2 
2045.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2046.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2047.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2 
2048.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2049.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2050.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2051.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2052.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2053.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2054.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2 
2055.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2 
2056.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2057.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2058.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2059.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1 
2060.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2061.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1 
2062.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1 
2063.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2064.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2065.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2066.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2067.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2068.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1 
2069.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1 
2070.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1 
2071.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2072.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2073.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2074.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2075.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1 
2076.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2077.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1 
2078.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2079.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2080.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2081.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1 
2082.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2083.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2084.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2085.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2086.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1 
2087.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1 
2088.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2089.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2090.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1 
2091.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2092.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2093.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2094.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2095.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2096.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2097.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2098.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1 
2099.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
*2100.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 *
2101.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2102.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2103.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2104.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2105.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2106.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2107.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2108.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2109.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2110.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2111.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1 
2112.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2113.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2114.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2115.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1 
2116.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2117.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1 
2118.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1 
2119.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1 
2120.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2121.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1 
2122.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2123.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2124.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2125.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2126.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2127.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1 
2128.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2129.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2130.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2131.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2132.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2133.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2134.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2135.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2136.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2137.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2138.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2139.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1 
2140.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2141.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1 
2142.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2143.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2144.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2145.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2146.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2147.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1 
2148.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2149.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2150.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1 
2151.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2152.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1 
2153.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2154.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1 
2155.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1 
2156.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1 
2157.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2158.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2159.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2160.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2161.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2162.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2163.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2164.	Nicole (Seibert)	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
2165.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2166.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1 
2167.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1 
2168.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2169.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1 
2170.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2171.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2172.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2173.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1 
2174.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2175.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2176.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2177.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2178.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1 
2179.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2180.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1 
2181.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2182.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	1 
2183.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2184.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2185.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2186.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1 
2187.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2188.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2189.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2190.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2191.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1 
2192.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2193.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2194.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1 
2195.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1 
2196.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1 
2197.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1 
2198.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
*2199.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 *



* TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	3055
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2513
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2208
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2115
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2072
7.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2075
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1633
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1614
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1564


* TOP 10 Deutsch: *
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6668
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6617
3.	Helene Fischer	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4034
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2534
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2478
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1923
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1794
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1675
9.	Annika Lau,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1569
10.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1563


* Gruß congo64 und Walt *


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2019)

*Damit wünsche ich allen Mitgliedern und besonders den Votern und dem Team hinter den Kulissen in Rot und Orange  einen Guten Rutsch und ein spannendes 2020*


----------



## Ryan Atwood (1 Jan. 2020)

Januar 2020 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Helene Fischer 
04.) Victoria Justice 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Sophia Bush 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Kaley Cuoco 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Lina Esco 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2020)

Für Januar 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 

 
2. Daisy Ridley


 

 

 
3. Elizabeth Hurley


 

 


4. Brie Larson


 

 
5. Maggie Rogers


 

 
6. Charlize Theron


 

 
7. Margot Robbie


 

 
8. Natalie Portman


 
9. Jennifer Lopez


 
10. Freya Allan, GB, 06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB


 
10. Nicole Kidman


 
10. Saoirse Ronan


 
10. Scarlett Johansson


 ​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Jan. 2020)

Danke Congo für deine Arbeit und Mühe :thumbup:
Ich hoffe, es geht weiter 


Dazu mein Januar 2020 Voting


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2020)

*Januar 2020*

-
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Natalie Dormer 3. Emilia Clarke*




 



*
4. Jennifer Lawrence 5. Alexandra Daddario 6. Eleanor Tomlinson*






 




*7. Sophie Turner 8. Katheryn Winnick 9. Scarlett Johansson*




 

 




*10.
Lucy Hale - Margot Robbie - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (2 Jan. 2020)

Januar 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## maggi77 (2 Jan. 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Demi Rose
7. Kara del Toro
8. Khloe Terae
9. Tammy Hembrow
10.Chloe Sims


----------



## Anakin (3 Jan. 2020)

_Januar 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Jana Azizi 
#07: Jolee Love 
#08: Alina Merkau 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Marlene Lufen 
#10: Vanessa Mai


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

lena gercke ist die nummer 1


----------



## congo64 (7 Jan. 2020)

heino77 schrieb:


> lena gercke ist die nummer 1



Das mag ja stimmen, aber kann so nicht in die Wertung kommen....bitte die Regeln lesen.


----------



## congo64 (7 Jan. 2020)

*+ + + NEWS + + +*

*Eine gute Neuigkeit, es geht hier weiter.
Ab sofort wird CAV das Voting übernehmen.

Danke dafür und viel Spaß und Erfolg ! *​


----------



## congo64 (7 Jan. 2020)

und dann gleich mal mein Januar :

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## Cav (8 Jan. 2020)

Ranking Januar 2020

1. Alex Morgan


 

2. Adrienne Koleszár




3. Sally Fitzgibbons


 

4. Kimberley Garner


 

5. Erin Andrews


 

6. Tess Daly


 

7. Irina Shayk


 

8. Sandra Rieß


 

9. Victoria Justice


 

10. Amber Heard


 

10. Ann-Kathrin Brömmel


 

10. Izabel Goulart


----------



## Cav (8 Jan. 2020)

Gerne und ich hoffe, dass ich das Voting in der bewährten Qualität von congo weiter führen kann.

Eine Änderung wird es jedoch geben: Die Auswertungen werde ich nicht immer zum Monatsende machen können, sondern dann wenn ich in dem Monat gerade Zeit habe.

Hier kommt auch schon das

Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 08.01.2020 0:32

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6687
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6634
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4058

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	3080
5.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2534
6.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2532
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2478
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2210
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2135
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2075
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2072
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1924
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1794
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1688
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1633
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1614
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1573
19.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1569
20.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1564
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA,	1523
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL	1491
23.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1370
24.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1368
25.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1317
27.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1248
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	1194
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1147
31.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1141
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	1133
33.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1132
34.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1071
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1065
37.	Sarah (Engels) Lombardi,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1003
38.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1002
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	1000
40.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1000
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	995
42.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in xxx/USA,	993
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	935
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	921
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	879
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
50.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
51.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	855
52.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
53.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	829
55.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
56.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	815
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	812
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	800
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	790
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	777
61.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	767
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	759
63.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
64.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	755
66.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	742
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	739
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729
70.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	724
71.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	724
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	703
73.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	695
74.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693
75.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	680
76.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	659
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	655
79.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	648
80.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	636
81.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	633
82.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	627
83.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	626
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	617
85.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	615
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	599
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	595
88.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
89.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	587
90.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	572
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
93.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548
94.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	541
95.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
96.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
97.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	532
98.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
99.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	519
*100.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	517*
101.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	510
102.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	508
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 507
104.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	506
105.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
106.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503
107.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
108.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	495
110.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
111.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
112.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
114.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	478
115.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476
116.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	475
117.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	472
118.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
119.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
120.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
121.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467
122.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
123.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	455
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	455
125.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
126.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	454
127.	Ruby O. Fee	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR	451
128.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	442
129.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	442
130.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	442
131.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
132.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
133.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	428
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428
135.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426
136.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	423
137.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	422
138.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421
139.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	421
140.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	418
141.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
142.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
143.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
144.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408
145.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
146.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
147.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	401
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	401
149.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397
150.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
151.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	395
152.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	395
153.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	395
154.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
155.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
156.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
157.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	376
159.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
160.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	375
161.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
162.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	369
163.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	367
164.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	366
165.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	366
166.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	361
167.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	358
168.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	358
169.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
170.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	348
171.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	347
172. Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	346
173.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	341
174.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	339
175.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
176.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
177.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	339
178.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
179.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
180.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	334
181.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
182.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	331
183.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
184.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
185.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
186.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324
187.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323
188.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
189.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320
190.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
191.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
192.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	318
193.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
194.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313
195.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	304
196.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	302
197.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	302
198.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	301
199.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
*200.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300*
201.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	299
202.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	298
203.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
204.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
205.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293
206.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
207.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
208.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
209.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
210.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
211.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
212.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
213.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
214.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	281
215.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	276
216.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
217.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
218.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273
219.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
220.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272
221.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
222.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	272
223.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271
224.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	269
225.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	268
226.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
227.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	267
228.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	266
229.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
230.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
231.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	263
232.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	261
233.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	259
234.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	259
235.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	256
236.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
237.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	255
238.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	255
239.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
240.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
241.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	253
242.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
243.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
244.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
245.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
246.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248
247.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	247
248.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
249.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
250.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
251.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	241
252.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	238
253.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	234
254.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	233
255.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
256.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
257.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	230
258.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	230
259.	Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	228
260.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
261.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	226
262.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226
263.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225
264.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	224
266.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	224
267.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
268.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
269.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	222
270.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	221
271.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
272.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
273.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
274.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
275.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
276.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216
277.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214
278.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
279.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
280.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
281.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
282.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
283.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
284.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	212
285.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
286.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
287.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	210
288.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
289.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
290.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	209
291.	Susann Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	207
292.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	205
293.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	204
294.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	204
295.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
296.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	197
297.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in xxxxxx	197
298.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
299.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	196
*300.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195*
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	195
302.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
303.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
304.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
305.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
306.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	189
307.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
308.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188
309.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
310.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	187
311.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	187
312.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	187
313.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	185
314.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185
315.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
316.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	184
317.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	183
318.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
319.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
320.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	182
321.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182
322.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
323.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
324.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	181
325.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180
326.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
327.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	180
328.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	179
329.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
330.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178
331.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
332.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
333.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
334.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
335.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
336.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
337.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174
338.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
339.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
340.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	174
341.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
342.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173
343.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
344.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173
345.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
346.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
347.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	169
348.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
349.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82in Köln/D,	167
350.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
351.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
352.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
353.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166
354.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	166
355.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	165
356.	Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	165
357.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163
358.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	160
359.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
360.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
361.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	159
362.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
363.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159
364.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	156
365.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	156
366.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
367.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	155
368.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
369.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	154
370.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
371.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
372.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
373.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	150
374.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KZA	149
375.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
376.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
377.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
378.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	147
379.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
380.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
381.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
382.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	144
383.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
384.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
385.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	143
386.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	143
387.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142
388.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	142
389.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	142
390.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
391.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141
392.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
393.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
394.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	138
395.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
396.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
397.	Ann Kathrin Brömmel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	137
398.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137
399.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
*400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	137*
401.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
402.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
403.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
404.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
405.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	135
406.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	135
407.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
408.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
409.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
410.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
411.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	130
412.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129
413.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	129
414.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
415.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	128
416.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	127
417.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127
418.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
419.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
420.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126
421.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124
422.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
423.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123
424.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
425.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120
426.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120
427.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	119
428.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
429.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
430.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	119
431.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
432.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
433.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118
434.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
435.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
436.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117
437.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	116
438.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
439.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	115
440.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
441.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
442.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113
443.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	113
444.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
445.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
446.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	112
447.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112
448.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
449.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
450.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111
451.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
452.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	110
453.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
454.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
455.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	106
456.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106
457.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106
458.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	106
459.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
460.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	105
461.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
462.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
463.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
464.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
465.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
466.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
467.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
468.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
469.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	104
470.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
471.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103
472.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
473.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
474.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
475.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
476.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	102
477.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	101
478.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
479.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	99
480.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
481.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98
482.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
483.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
484.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
485.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
486.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
487.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
488.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	93
489.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
490.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
491.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93
492.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
493.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
494.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
495.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
496.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	91
497.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91
498.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
499.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
*500.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91*
501.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
502.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
503.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
504.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
505.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	89
506.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	89
507.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
508.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
509.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
510.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
511.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
512.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	87
513.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87
514.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
515.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
516.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
517.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
518.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	86
519.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
520.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
521.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
522.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85
523.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
524.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84
525.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
526.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
527.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
528.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	84
529.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
530.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
531.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
532.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
533.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
534.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	82
535.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82
536.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
537.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
538.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
539.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80
540.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	80
541.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
542.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
543.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	79
544.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
545.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
546.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
547.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
548.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
549.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
550.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
551.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77
552.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
553.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76
554.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	75
555.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
556.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
557.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74
558.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
559.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
560.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
561.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	73
562.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
563.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
564.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
565.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72
566.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
567.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
568.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
569.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
570.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	70
571.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	70
572.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
573.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
574.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
575.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
576.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
577.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	69
578.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	68
579.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68
580.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	68
581.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
582.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
583.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
584.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	68
585.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
586.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
587.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	66
588.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
589.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	66
590.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
591.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
592.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
593.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
594.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	64
595.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	64
596.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64
597.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64
598.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	64
599.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
*600.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63*
601.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63
602.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
603.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	63
604.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	62
605.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62
606.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62
607.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61
608.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
609.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
610.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
611.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
612.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
613.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
614.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	59
615.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59
616.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
617.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
618.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
619.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
620.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58
621.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
622.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58
623.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
624.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
625.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
626.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
627.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57
628.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
629.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
630.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
631.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
632.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
633.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55
634.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	55
635.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
636.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
637.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
638.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
639.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
640.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
641.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53
642.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
643.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
644.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53
645.	Michelle Dee,	VIE,	11.07.1997 in xxxx/VIE,	53
646.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53
647.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
648.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
649.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
650.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
651.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52
652.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
653.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
654.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
655.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
656.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
657.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52
658.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
659.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
660.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
661.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	51
662.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
663.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
664.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	50
665.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
666.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
667.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
668.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50
669.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
670.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
671.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
672.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	49
673.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
674.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
675.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
676.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49
677.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
678.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
679.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
680.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
681.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	48
682.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
683.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
684.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47
685.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
686.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
687.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
688.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
689.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
690.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
691.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
692.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
693.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46
694.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
695.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
696.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
697.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45
698.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWD,	45
699.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
*700.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	45*
701.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	45
702.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
703.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
704.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
705.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
706.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44
707.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
708.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
709.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
710.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
711.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
712.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
713.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
714.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43
715.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	43
716.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
717.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	43
718.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
719.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
720.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
721.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	42
722.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
723.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
724.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
725.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
726.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
727.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
728.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41
729.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
730.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	41
731.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
732.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
733.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
734.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
735.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
736.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
737.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40
738.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
739.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
740.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
741.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39
742.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
743.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
744.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
745.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
746.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38
747.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38
748.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38
749.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
750.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
751.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
752.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38
753.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38
754.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	37
755.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
756.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
757.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
758.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
759.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37
760.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
761.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	37
762.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
763.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
764.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
765.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	36
766.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
767.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
768.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
769.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
770.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36
771.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	36
772.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
773.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
774.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
775.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35
776.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
777.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
778.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
779.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
780.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	35
781.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34
782.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	34
783.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
784.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34
785.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
786.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34
787.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
788.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
789.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	34
790.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
791.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
792.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
793.	Heisse Lola,	X,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33
794.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	33
795.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
796.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	33
797.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
798.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
799.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33
*800.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33*
801. Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
802.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33
803.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
804.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
805.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
806.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
807.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
808.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
809.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
810.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32
811.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
812.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
813.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
814.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
815.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
816.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31
817.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	31
818.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
819.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
820.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
821.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
822.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
823.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
824.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
825.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
826.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
827.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
828.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
829.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
830.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
831.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
832.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
833.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
834.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	29
835.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
836.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
837.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
838.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
839.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
840.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
841.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	29
842.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
843.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
844.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
845.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
846.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
847.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
848.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
849.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
850.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
851.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
852.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
853.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
854.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	28
855.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28
856.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
857.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
858.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
859.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28
860.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28
861.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
862.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
863.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
864.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
865.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27
866.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
867.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
868.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
869.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
870.	Lana Tailor,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx/xx,	27
871.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	27
872.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
873.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
874.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
875.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	27
876.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
877.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	27
878.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
879.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
880.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
881.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
882.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
883.	Kelly Rohrbach, 21.01.90 in xxxxxx/USA,	26
884.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
885.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
886.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
887.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
888.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
889.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
890.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
891.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
892.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
893.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
894.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25
895.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25
896.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
897.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	25
898.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
*899.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
900.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25*
901.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
902.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
903.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
904.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
905.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
906.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
907.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
908.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
909.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
910.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
911.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
912.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24
913.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
914.	Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	23
915.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
916.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
917.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
918.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	23
919.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
920.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	23
921.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
922.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23
923.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
924.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
925.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
926.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23
927.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	23
928.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
929.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
930.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
931.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	23
932.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
933.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
934.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
935.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
936.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
937.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
938.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
939.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
940.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22
941.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
942.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
943.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
944.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
945.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
946.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
947.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
948.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	21
949.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
950.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
951.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
952.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
953.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21
954.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
955.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
956.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
957.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
958.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
959.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
960.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
961.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
962.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
963.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
964.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
965.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
966.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
967.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
968.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
969.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	20
970.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
971.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	20
972.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
973.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
974.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
975.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	20
976.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
977.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20
978.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
979.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
980.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
981.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
982.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	20
983.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
984.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
985.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20
986.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
987.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
988.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	19
989.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
990.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
991.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
992.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
993.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
994.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
995.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
996.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
997.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
998.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
999.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
*1000.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19*
1001.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1002.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1003.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1004.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	19
1005.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1006.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1007.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1008.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1009.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1010.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
1011.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1012.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1013.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19
1014.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1015.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1016.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1017.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18
1018.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1019.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1020.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1021.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
1022.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1023.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1024.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1025.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1026.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1027.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1028.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1029.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1030.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1031.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1032.	Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1033.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1034.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1035.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1036.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1037.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1038.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1039.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1040.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1041.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17
1042.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1043.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1044.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1045.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1046.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17
1047.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	17
1048.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1049.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17
1050.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1051.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
1052.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
1053.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1054.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1055.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
1056.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1057.	Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	17
1058.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1059.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1060.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1061.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1062.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1063.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1064.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1065.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1066.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1067.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1068.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1069.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
1070.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1071.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1072.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1073.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
1074.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1075.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1076.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16
1077.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16
1078.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
1079.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16
1080.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1081.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1082.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1083.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1084.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1085.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
1086.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1087.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1088.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1089.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1090.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
1091.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1092.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	15
1093.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1094.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1095.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1096.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1097.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1098.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1099.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
*1100.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15*
1101.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1102.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15
1103.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1104.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1105.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1106.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1107.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1108.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1109.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1110.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1111.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1112.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1113.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1114.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1115.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1116.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1117.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1118.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1119.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1120.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14
1121.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14
1122.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1123.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1124.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1125.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1126.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1127.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1128.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1129.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1130.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1131.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1132.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1133.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1134.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
1135.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1136.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14
1137.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1138.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1139.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1140.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1141.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1142.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1143.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14
1144.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1145.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1146.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1147.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1148.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1149.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1150.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1151.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1152.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1153.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
1154.	Vanessa Most,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	14
1155.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1156.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1157.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1158.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1159.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1160.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1161.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1162.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1163.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1164.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
1165.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1166.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1167.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1168.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1169.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1170.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1171.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1172.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1173.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1174.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13
1175.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1176.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1177.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13
1178.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1179.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1180.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1181.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1182.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1183.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1184.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1185.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1186.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1187.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1188.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1189.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1190.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1191.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1192.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1193.	Franziska Wiese,	D.	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1194.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12
1195.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1196.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1197.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1198.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1199.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
*1200.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12*
1201.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1202.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1203.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
1204.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1205.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1206.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1207.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1208.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12
1209.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1210.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1211.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1212.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1213.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1214.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	12
1215.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1216.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1217.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1218.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1219.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1220.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1221.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1222.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1223.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11
1224.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1225.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1226.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1227.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11
1228.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1229.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1230.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1231.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1233.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1234.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1235.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1236.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1237.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1238.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
1239.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1240.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1241.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1242.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1243.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1244.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1245.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11
1246.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1247.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1248.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1249.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1250.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1251.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	11
1252.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1253.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1254.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1255.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1256.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1257.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1258.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
1259.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1260.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1261.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1262.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1263.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1264.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1265.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1266.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1267.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1268.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1269.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1270.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1271.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1272.	Brittany Barbour,	xx,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
1273.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1274.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1275.	Carol Alt,	USA.	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1276.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1277.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10
1278.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1279.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1280.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1281.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1282.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1283.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10
1284.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1285.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1286.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10
1287.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB.	10
1288.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1289.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1290.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10
1291.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1292.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1293.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1294.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1295.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1296.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10
1297.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1298.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1299.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
*1300.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWD,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10*
1301.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1302.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1303.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1304.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10
1305.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1306.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
1307.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1308.	Melanie Bergner,	D	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1309.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1310.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1311.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
1312.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1313.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
1314.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1315.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
1316.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1317.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10
1318.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1319.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1320.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1321.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1322.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1323.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1324.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1325.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1326.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1327.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1328.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10
1329.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1330.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10
1331.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1332.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1333.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1334.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10
1335.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1336.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1337.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1338.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1339.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1340.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1341.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9
1342.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1343.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
1344.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1345.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9
1346.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1347.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1348.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
1349.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1350.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1351.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1352.	Cristal Vang,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9
1353.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1354.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1355.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1356.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1357.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1358.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1359.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9
1360.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1361.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1362.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1363.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1364.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1365.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1366.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1367.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
1368.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
1369.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1370.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1371.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1372.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1373.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	9
1374.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1375.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1376.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1377.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
1378.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1379.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1380.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1381.	Kathie Kern,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/?,	9
1382.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1383.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1384.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1385.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1386.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1387.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1388.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1389.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1390.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1391.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1392.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1393.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1394.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1395.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1396.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1398.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9
1399.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
*1400.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9*
1401.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1402.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9
1403.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1404.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
1405.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1406.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1407.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1408.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1409.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1410.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9
1411.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9
1412.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9
1413.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1414.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
1415.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1416.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1417.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1418.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1419.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1420.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1421.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1422.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1423.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1424.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8
1425.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1426.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1427.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1428.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1429.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1430.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1431.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	8
1432.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
1433.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
1434.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1435.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8
1436.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1437.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1438.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1439.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1440.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1441.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1442.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1443.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1444.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1445.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1446.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1447.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1448.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1449.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1450.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1451.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1452.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1453.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1454.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
1455.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8
1456.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1457.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1458.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1459.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1460.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1461.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1462.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1463.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1464.	Karolina Wydra,	PL,	05.03.81 in Opole/PL,	8
1465.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
1466.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1467.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1468.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1469.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/SCT,	8
1470.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1471.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1472.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1473.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1474.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1475.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	8
1476.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1477.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1478.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1479.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1480.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1481.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1482.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
1483.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1484.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
1485.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1486.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1487.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
1488.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1489.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1490.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1491.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak ),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1492.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1493.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8
1494.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWD,	8
1495.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1496.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1497.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1498.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1499.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8
*1500.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8*
1501.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1502.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1503.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8
1504.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1505.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1506.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1507.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7
1508.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
1509.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1510.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1511.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
1512.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1513.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1514.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1515.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1516.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1517.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1518.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1519.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1520.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1521.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1522.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1523.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1524.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1525.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1526.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
1527.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1528.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1529.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7
1530.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1531.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1532.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1533.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1534.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1535.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1536.	Julia Herz,	-----,	???,	7
1537.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1538.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7
1539.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1540.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1541.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1542.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1543.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1544.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1545.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1546.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1547.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1548.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1549.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1550.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1551.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1552.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1553.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	7
1554.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1555.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1556.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1557.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	7
1558.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7
1559.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1560.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
1561.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
1562.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1563.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
1564.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7
1565.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1566.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1567.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1568.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1569.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1570.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1571.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
1572.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1573.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1574.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1575.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1576.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1577.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1578.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
1579.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1580.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1581.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1582.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
1583.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
1584.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1585.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1586.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1587.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1588.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1589.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6
1590.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1591.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6
1592.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6
1593.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1594.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1595.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1596.	Christina Model	USA	???	6
1597.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1598.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1599.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
*1600.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6*
1601.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1602.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1603.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1604.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1605.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1606.	Gio Ott,	???,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1607.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1608.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1609.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1610.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
1611.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1612.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6
1613.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1614.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1615.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1616.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1617.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1618.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1619.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	6
1620.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1621.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1622.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1623.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1624.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
1625.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
1626.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
1627.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1628.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1629.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	6
1630.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1631.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1632.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1633.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1634.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1635.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1636.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
1637.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1638.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1639.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
1640.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1641.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1642.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1643.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1644.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1645.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1646.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1647.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1648.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1649.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6
1650.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6
1651.	Roxanne McKee,	CND,	10.08.80 in xxx/CND,	6
1652.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1653.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1654.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	6
1655.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1656.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1657.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1658.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1659.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
1660.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1661.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1662.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1663.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5
1664.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1665.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1666.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1667.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
1668.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
1669.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1670.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1671.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1672.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5
1673.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1674.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1675.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1676.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1677.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1678.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
1679.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1680.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1681.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
1682.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1683.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5
1684.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1685.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1686.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1687.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1688.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1689.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
1690.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5
1691.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1692.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
1693.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1694.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1695.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1696.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1697.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1698.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	5
1699.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
*1700.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5*
1701.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1702.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5
1703.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1704.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
1705.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5
1706.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1707.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1708.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1709.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1710.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1711.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1712.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1713.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
1714.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1715.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1716.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1717.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1718.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1719.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1720.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1721.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1722.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5
1723.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1724.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1725.	Natascha Belova,	?/	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5
1726.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1727.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1728.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1729.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1730.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1731.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1732.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1733.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1734.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1735.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
1736.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1737.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1738.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1739.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
1740.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	5
1741.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1742.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
1743.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5
1744.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
1745.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
1746.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1747.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5
1748.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1749.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1750.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1751.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
1752.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1753.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1754.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
1755.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1756.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1757.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1758.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1759.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
1760.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1761.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1762.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1763.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1764.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1765.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1766.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1767.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1768.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1769.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1770.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1771.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1772.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1773.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1774.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1775.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1776.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4
1777.	Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
1778.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	4
1779.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1780.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1781.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1782.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1783.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1784.	Doris Schwaiger	A	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1785.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1786.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1787.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1788.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1789.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
1790.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1791.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1792.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1793.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
1794.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1795.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1796.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4
1797.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1798.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1799.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
*1800.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4*
1801.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1802.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1803.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1804.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1805.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4
1806.	Juli Proven,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	4
1807.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1808.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4
1809.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
1810.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1811.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1812.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1813.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1814.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1815.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1816.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
1817.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	4
1818.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1819.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1820.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1821.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1822.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1823.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1824.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1825.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1826.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1827.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1828.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1829.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1830.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1831.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
1832.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1833.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1834.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1835.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1836.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1837.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1838.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1839.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1840.	Steffi Schwaiger	A	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1841.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1842.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1843.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1844.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1845.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1846.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1847.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	4
1848.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1849.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1850.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1851.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1852.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1853.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1854.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
1855.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1856.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1857.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1858.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1859.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1860.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1861.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1862.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1863.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1864.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1865.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1866.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A	12.06.??	3
1867.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1868.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
1869.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1870.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1871.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1872.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1873.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1874.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1875.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1876.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1877.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1878.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1879.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1880.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1881.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
1882.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1883.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1884.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1885.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1886.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
1887.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1888.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3
1889.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1890.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1891.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1892.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1893.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1894.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1895.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1896.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1897.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1898.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1899.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
*1900.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3*
1901.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWD,	3
1902.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1903.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3
1904.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1905.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1906.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
1907.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	3
1908.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1909.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1910.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1911.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
1912.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1913.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1914.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1915.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1916.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1917.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1918.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
1919.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1920.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1921.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3
1922.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3
1923.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3
1924.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1925.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1926.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1927.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1928.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
1929.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1930.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3
1931.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1932.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1933.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1934.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1935.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1936.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1937.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1938.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1939.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1940.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
1941.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1942.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1943.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
1944.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1945.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3
1946.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1947.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1948.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1949.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	3
1950.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3
1951.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1952.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1953.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1954.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1955.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1956.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1957.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2
1958.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1959.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1960.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1961.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1962.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1963.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1964.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1965.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1966.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1967.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1968.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
1969.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1970.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1971.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1972.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1973.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1974.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1975.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1976.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1977.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1978.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1979. Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1980.	Carlie Jo Howell, 22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1981.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
1982.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1983.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2
1984.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1985.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1986.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1987.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1988.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1989.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1990.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1991.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1992.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
1993.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1994.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1995.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
1996.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1997.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1998.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1999.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
*2000.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2*
2001.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
2002.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2003.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2004.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB	2
2005.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2
2006.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2007.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2008.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
2009.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2010.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2011.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2012.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2
2013.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2014.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
2015.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2016.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2017.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2018.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2019.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2020.	Kerry Morgan,	X,	xx.xx.87 in	2
2021.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2022.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2023.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2024.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2025.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2026.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2027.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2028.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
2029.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2030.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2031.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2032.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
2033.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2034.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2035.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2036.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2037.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2038.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
2039.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2040.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2041.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2042.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2043.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2044.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2045.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
2046.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D.	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2047.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
2048.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2049.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2050.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2
2051.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2052.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2053.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2054.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2055.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2056.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2057.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
2058.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2
2059.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2060.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2061.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2062.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1
2063.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2064.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
2065.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
2066.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2067.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2068.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2069.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2070.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2071.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1
2072.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2073.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
2074.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2075.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2076.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2077.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2078.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2079.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2080.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
2081.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2082.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2083.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2084.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
2085.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2086.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2087.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2088.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2089.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1
2090.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2091.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2092.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2093.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2094.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2095.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2096.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2097.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
2098.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2099.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
*2100.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1*
2101.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2102.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2103.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2104.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2105.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2106.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2107.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2108.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2109.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2110.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2111.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2112.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2113.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2114.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2115.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2116.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2117.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2118.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1
2119.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2120.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1
2121.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
2122.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2124.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
2125.	Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2126.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2127.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2128.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2129.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2130.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
2131.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2132.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2133.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2135.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2136.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2137.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2138.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2139.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2140.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2141.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2142.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2143.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2144.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2145.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2146.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2147.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2149.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2150.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
2151.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2152.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2153.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1
2154.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2155.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2156.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2157.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
2158.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1
2159.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1
2160.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2161.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2162.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2163.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2164.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2165.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2166.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2167.	Nicole (Seibert)	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2168.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2169.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1
2170.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2171.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2172.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
2173.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2174.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2175.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2176.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1
2177.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2178.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2179.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2180.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2181.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2182.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2183.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1
2184.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2185.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2186.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2187.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2188.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
2189.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2190.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2191.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2192.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2193.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1
2194.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2195.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2196.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1
2197.	Victoria Popova,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1
2198.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2199.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
*2200.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1*
2201.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:*  
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	3080
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2532
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2431
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	2210
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2135
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2075
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2072
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	1633
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	1614
10.	Sylvie Meis ( van der Vaart ),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1564


 *TOP 10 Deutsch:	*  
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6687
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6634
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4058
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2534
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2478
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1924
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,D,	1794
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1688
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	1573
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1569


*Grüße Cav, congo64 und Walt*


----------



## tort3 (12 Jan. 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut :cupidboy:
2. Sarah Lombardi
3. Emma Watson
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Evelyn Burdecki
6. Isabela Moner
7. Michelle Dee
8. Sopiko Guramishvili
9. Rihanna
10. Angelina Heger
10. Sylvie Meis
10. Helene Fischer


----------



## STF (13 Jan. 2020)

Februar 2020

1 Sandra Thier
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Angelique Kerber
4 Eva Diederich
5 Ina Dietz
6 Marlen Neuenschwander
7 Judith Rakers
8 Andrea Otto
9 Anne Hathaway
10 Kate Middleton/Duchess Catherine
10 Sandra Kuhn
10 Susanne Langhans


----------



## Hehnii (13 Jan. 2020)

Hier meine Januarwertung 2020:


1. *Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ruby O. Fee
3. Olivia Wild
4. Ana de Armas
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Emily Osment
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Rachel Bilson​


----------



## Relleumlime (13 Jan. 2020)

02/2020

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Mara Bergmann
7. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
8. Yve Fehring
9. Stephanie Meißner
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10. Anne Willmes
10. Silvia Laubenbacher

:thumbup:


----------



## Walt (15 Jan. 2020)

Hier ist Walt's estes Ranking der 20er Jahre des 21. Jahrhunderts:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Leah Gotti





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Amrei Haardt





6. Maria Wedig





7. Josephine Becker





8. Sharon Berlinghoff





9. Gamze Senol





10. Diane Willems


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Jan. 2020)

hier mein Januar-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Simone Panteleit
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Inka Schneider
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## benedikt (18 Jan. 2020)

Ist ja super, dass es weiter geht. Mein Januar Ranking:


01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lena Gercke
03. Lorena Rae
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Romee Strijd
10. Taylor Hill
10. Irina Shayk
10. Bella Hadid


----------



## kamy (18 Jan. 2020)

*2020 - 01

1.	Nazan Eckes	
2.	Helene Fischer	
3.	Viviane Geppert	
4.	Rebecca Mir	
5.	Fernanda Brandao	
6.	Elena Bruhn	
7.	Sila Sahin	
8.	Nadine Menz	
9.	Asli Bayram	
10.	Pinar Atalay	
10.	Ana Plasencia	
10. Pinar Tanrikolu	
*


----------



## ManuN (20 Jan. 2020)

Jan 20

01. Nazan Eckes	
02. Helene Fischer	
03. Alica Schmidt	
04. Kirsten Rademacher	
05. Vivian Geppert	
06. Vivian Wulf	
07. Fernanda Brandao	
08. Elena Bruhn	
09. Rebecca Mir	
10. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Sonja Liebing	
10. Kristin Stark	

Dankeschön an congo64 und schön, das Cav hier diese Wertung am Leben erhält.


----------



## Quick Nick (20 Jan. 2020)

Januar 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi
03. Katharina Kleinfeldt
04. Victoria Justice
05. Vanessa Blumhagen
06. Serena Salecker
07. Alina Merkau
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Mila Kunis
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## hsvmann (23 Jan. 2020)

*01 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2020)

Danke CAV fürs Weitermachen :thumbup:

*01. Rachael Taylor



 

02. Sarah Gadon



 

03. Saoirse Ronan





04. Diane Kruger



 

05. Angourie Rice



 

06. Emilia Jones, GB, 23.02.2002 in London/GB 





07. Lucy Boynton



 

08. Lily James



 

09. Meg Donnelly



 

10. Sonja Gerhardt



 

10. Willow Hand



 

10. Hayley Atwell




*


----------



## lappi (25 Jan. 2020)

Janaur 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Charlize Theron
3 Maggie Gyllenhaal
4 Stefanie Hertel
5 Saoirse Ronan

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Reese Witherspoon
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## dabi (25 Jan. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Megan Fox
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Mila Kunis
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## NEF (26 Jan. 2020)

Januar 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Camila Cabello	*
*4. Jessica Alba	
5. Anna Kendrick	
6. Jordana Brewster	
7. Megan Fox	
8. Lily Collins	
9. Nina Agdal	
10. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	*


----------



## StefanKa (27 Jan. 2020)

Januar 2020

1. Lena Gercke





2. Katrin Albsteiger





3. Antonia Michalsky





4. Anna Julia Antonucci (vormals - und hier bisher geführt unter: Anna Julia Kapfelsperger)





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman






7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Mascha Müller


----------



## Don Sven (28 Jan. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs






4. Annabella Zetsch






5. Chryssanthi Kavazi






6. Inez Björg David






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8 . Ania Niedieck






9. Elena Garcia Gerlach






10. Sarah Ulrich






10. Sina Valeska Jung





10. Birte Glang


----------



## taurus79 (30 Jan. 2020)

:thx: das es hier weiter geht!

Also dann mal die erste Rangliste des Jahres:

1. Anna Planken
2. Laura Wontorra
3. Harriet von Waldenfels
4. Jessy Wellmer
5. Stefanie Heinzmann
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Stephanie Puls
8. Carolin Kebekus
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2020)

Mit Freude folgt meine Top 10 für den abgelaufenen Monat.

Januar 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Hannah Ferguson
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Vanessa Hudgens
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2020)

Für Februar

1. Olivia Wilde


 


 

 

 

 
2. Jeri Ryan


 

 

 


3. Maggie Rogers


 

 


4. Saoirse Ronan


 

 

 
5. Margot Robbie


 

 

 
6. Reese Witherspoon


 

 


7. Charlize Theron


 

 

 
8. Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA


 

 

 
9. Nicole Kidman


 

 

 
10. Anne Hathaway


 
10. Kaitlyn Dever


 
10. Kate Beckinsale 


10. Rachel Weisz


 
​


----------



## tino2003 (1 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2020)

*Februar 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Natalie Dormer 3. Emilia Clarke*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Alexandra Daddario 6. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 



*
7. Sophie Turner 8. Scarlett Johansson 9. Lucy Hale*




 

 




*10.
Daisy Ridley . Eva Green - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (2 Feb. 2020)

Meine Februar Wertung:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Kaia Gerber
03. Lorena Rae
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Lena Gercke
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Gintare Sudziute
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Irina Shayk
10. Romee Strijd
10. Luis Hartema
10. Bella Hadid


----------



## RoadDog (2 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Alicia Vikander
6. Sydney Sierota
7. Naomi Scott
8. Isabela Moner
9. Becky G
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## tort3 (2 Feb. 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut :cupidboy: 
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Isabela Moner
5. Becky G
6. Rihanna
7. Tanja Tischewitsch
8. Evelyn Burdecki
9. Sopiko Guramishvili
10. Michelle Dee
10. Angelina Heger
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## maggi77 (4 Feb. 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Angela Karpova
6. Kara del Toro
7. Laura Müller
8. Chloe Goodman
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10. Chloe Sims


----------



## Walt (4 Feb. 2020)

Februar

1. Lena Gercke







2. Leah Gotti






3. Iris Mareike Steen






4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Amrei Haardt






6. Maria Wedig






7. Josephine Becker






8. Sharon Berlinghoff






9. Gamze Senol






10. Diane Willems


----------



## Anakin (6 Feb. 2020)

_Februar 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Selena Gomez
#07: Jolee Love 
#08: Alina Merkau 
#09: Georgia Jones 
#10: Angelique Kerber 
#10: Marlene Lufen 
#10: Vanessa Mai


----------



## Hehnii (6 Feb. 2020)

Hier meine Februarwertung 2020:


*1. Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ana de Armas
3. Olivia Wild
4. Ruby O. Fee
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Emily Osment
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Rachel Bilson​


----------



## Ryan Atwood (7 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Olivia Wilde
04.) Victoria Justice 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Sophia Bush 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Michelle Borth 
10.) Lina Esco 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Feb. 2020)

*Februar - Voting:*

1. Nina Kamenova Dobrev love2


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Vanessa Anne Hudgens 


 

4. Katherine Grace McNamara


 

5. Jaimie Lauren Alexander


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Emma Rose Roberts


 

8. Kelsea Nicole Ballerini, USA, 12.09.93 in Knoxville/USA


 

9. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

10. Victoria Dawn Justice


----------



## Relleumlime (9 Feb. 2020)

Februar

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Laura Dünnwald
4 Jule Gölsdorf
5 Bella Lesnik
6 Mara Bergmann
7 Chrisina von Ungern-Sternberg
8 Yve Fehring
9 Stephanie Meißner
10 Silvia Laubenbacher
10 Hendrike Brenninkeyer
10 Birgit Klaus


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Feb. 2020)

Und hier mein Voting für Februar...




 Michelle Uhrig


 Bianca Walter


 Katharina Rumpus


 Aline Abboud


 Anna Fleischhauer


 Francesca Lollobrigida


 Jessika Westen


 Kamilla Senjo


 Annika Begiebing


 Harriet von Waldenfels


----------



## droktus (11 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020 Voting :

01.) *Lena Gercke*
02.) Annemarie Carpendale
03.) Silvia Schneider
04.) Victoria Justice
05.) Miriam Rickli
06.) Julia Dujmovits
07.) Jeannine Michaelsen
08.) Alessandra Ambrosio
09.) Margot Robbie
10.) Taylor Swift
10.) Gemma Arterton
10.) Charlize Theron


----------



## STF (11 Feb. 2020)

Der Februar

1. Sandra Thier
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Angelique Kerber
4. Eva Diederich
5. Ina Dietz
6. Marlen Neuenschwander
7. Judith Rakers
8. Andrea Otto
9. Anne Hathaway 
10. Kate Middleton
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## Don Sven (13 Feb. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Elena Garcia Gerlach





8. Birte Glang





9. Pauline Angert





10. Katrin Heß





10. Sarah Tkotsch





10. Friederike Sipp


----------



## Cav (16 Feb. 2020)

Ranking Februar 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 


2. Kelly Bensimon


 


3. Sally Fitzgibbons


 


4. Ann-Kathrin Götze


 


5. Kimberley Garner


 


6. Adrienne Koleszár


 


7. Sarah Lombardi


 


8. Kaia Gerber


 

9. Morgan Reid


 

10. Ana de Armas


 

10. Naomi Scott


 

10. Jennifer Lahmers


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Feb. 2020)

hier mein Februar-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.)  Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun 
7.) Susi Brandt
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Sandra Berndt
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## lappi (17 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Charlize Theron
3 Maggie Gyllenhaal
4 Stefanie Hertel
5 Carrie Coon

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Reese Witherspoon
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## hsvmann (17 Feb. 2020)

*02 / 20*


1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Helene Fischer	
3. Viviane Geppert	
4. Delta Goodrem	
5. Petra Nemcova	
6. Shay Mitchell	
7. Jessica Alba	
8.. Megan Fox	
9. Ariana Grande	
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## StefanKa (18 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel, D, *09.01.98 in Aktöbe/Kasachstan





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl 





6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman 





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Mascha Müller


----------



## Cav (18 Feb. 2020)

Zweikampf an der Spitze!
Nachdem Nazan Eckes lange Zeit allein geführt hatte, liegt sie diesmal gleichauf mit Lena Gercke ganz vorne.


Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 18.02.2020 22:18

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6746
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6746
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4087

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3130
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2556
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2554
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2485
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2224
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2179
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2094
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2089
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1925
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1783
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1684
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1615
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1583
19.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1575
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1569
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
22.	Bar Refaeli,	IL,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL,	1501
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1380
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1370
25.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1348
27.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1259
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1193
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1154
31.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1152
32.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1143
33.	Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	1141
34.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	1100
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	1080
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1071
37.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1024
38.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1020
39.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1008
40.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1002
41.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	1000
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	998
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	941
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	932
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	899
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
50.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
51.	Alicia Vikander,	SWD,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWD,	861
52.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
53.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
54.	Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	838
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	834
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	812
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	800
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	798
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	785
61.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	783
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	771
63.	Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	764
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	763
65.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
66.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	747
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	724
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	703
74.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693
75.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	685
76.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
77.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	667
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	661
79.	Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	658
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	655
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	638
82.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	636
83.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	636
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	621
85.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	618
86.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	607
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CDN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CND,	603
88.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
89.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	587
90.	Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	583
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
93.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548
94.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	547
95.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
96.	Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	534
97.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
98.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	526
99.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
*100.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	523*
101.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	522
102.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	518
103.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	510
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 510
105.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
106.	Veronika Fasterova	TCH,	08.10.87 in Prag/TCH,	503
107.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
108.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	497
110.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
111.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
112.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	483
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
114.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	478
115.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	476
116.	Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	475
117.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	473
118.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	473
119.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
120.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
121.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
122.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467
123.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	467
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	459
125.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
126.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
127.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	454
128.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	447
129.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	444
130.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	444
131.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	442
132.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
133.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
134.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	431
135.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	428
136.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	428
137.	Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	426
138.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	422
139.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421
140.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	420
141.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
142.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
143.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
144.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	413
145.	Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	410
146.	Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	408
147.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
148.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	405
149.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
150.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	404
151.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	398
152.	Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	397
153.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
154.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
155.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
156.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
157.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	387
158.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
159.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	382
160.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	379
161.	Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	377
162.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	377
163.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
164.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
165.	Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	367
166.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	366
167.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	362
168.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	362
169.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	356
170.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
171.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	355
172.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	351
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	348
174.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CDN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CND,	347
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	341
176.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
177.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
178.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	336
179.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
180.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
181.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	333
182.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	331
184.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
185.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
186.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
187.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	325
188.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324
189.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323
190.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
191.	Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	320
192.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
193.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
194.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
195.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	315
196.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313
197.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	308
198.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	305
199.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	304
*200.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	302*
201.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
202.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
203.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
204.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
205.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293
206.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
207.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
208.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
209.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	288
210.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
211.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
212.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
213.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
214.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	284
215.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
216.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	276
217.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	276
218.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
219.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	275
220.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
221.	Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	273
222.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
223.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272
224.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
225.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	272
226.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	271
227.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271
228.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	270
229.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	269
230.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	268
231.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
232.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	267
233.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
234.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
235.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	264
236.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	264
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
238.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
239.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	255
240.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
241.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
242.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
243.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
244.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
245.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	248
246.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
247.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	248
248.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	248
249.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
250.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	245
251.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
252.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	244
253.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	244
254.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
255.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	239
256.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	235
257.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	235
258.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
259.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
260.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	229
261.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in California/USA,	229
262.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
263.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	227
264.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	226
265.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226
266.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	225
268.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
269.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
270.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	222
271.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
272.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	221
273.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
274.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	219
275.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
276.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
277.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
278.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
279.	Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	216
280.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	215
281.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214
282.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
283.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
284.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
285.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
286.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	213
287.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
288.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
289.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/LIT,	211
290.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
291.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
292.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
293.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
294.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	209
295.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	207
296.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	204
297.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
298.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DK,	199
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	198
*300.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	197*
301.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
302.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
303.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	194
304.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
305.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	193
306.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
307.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
308.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
309.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	188
310.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	188
311.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
312.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188
313.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	188
314.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	188
315.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	187
316.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
317.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	187
318.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185
319.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
320.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	184
321.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	183
322.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
323.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
324.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	183
325.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182
326.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	182
327.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
328.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
329.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	180
330.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
331.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	179
332.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
333.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178
334.	Katrina Bowden, USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
335.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	177
336.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
337.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
338.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
339.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
340.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
341.	A.J. Cook,	CDN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CND,	174
342.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
343.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
344.	Ruth Hoffmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	174
345.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
346.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	173
347.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
348.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRAN	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRAN,	173
349.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	172
350.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
351.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
352.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	168
353.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
354.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	167
355.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
356.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
357.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
358.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166
359.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	xx.xx.xx. in xxxxxx/SLO,	163
360.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	160
361.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
362.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
363.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
364.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159
365.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GR,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GR,	157
366.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	156
367.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	156
368.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
369.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	156
370.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
371.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	153
372.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
373.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
374.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	150
375.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	150
376.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
377.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	150
378.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
379.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
380.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
381.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
382.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
383.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
384.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
385.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
386.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	145
387.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	144
388.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	144
389.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	143
390.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
391.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
392.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	142
393.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	142
394.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
395.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141
396.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
397.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
398.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
399.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	138
*400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	138*
401.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D, 138
402.	Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	137
403.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
404.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
405.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
406.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
407.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
408.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
409.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
410.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	134
411.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	133
412.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
413.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
414.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129
415.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	129
416.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
417.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	127
418.	Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	127
419.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
420.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
421.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126
422.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	125
423.	Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	124
424.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
425.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123
426.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
427.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	121
428.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120
429.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	120
430.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
431.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
432.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
433.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	118
434.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
435.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118
436.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
437.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
438.	Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	117
439.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	117
440.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	116
441.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
442.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	115
443.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
444.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
445.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	113
446.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	113
447.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
448.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
449.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112
450.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
451.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
452.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	111
453.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	111
454.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	111
455.	Zara Larsson,	SWD,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWD,	111
456.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
457.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
458.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
459.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106
460.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN	16.06.82 in Montreal,Quebec/CAN,	106
461.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
462.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	105
463.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
464.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
465.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
466.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
467.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
468.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
469.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
470.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
471.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
472.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
473.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	103
474.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103
475.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
476.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
477.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	103
478.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
479.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
480.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	101
481.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
482.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
483.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	98
484.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98
485.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
486.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
487.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
488.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
489.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
490.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	94
491.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
492.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
493.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
494.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
495.	Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	93
496.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
497.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
498.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
499.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
*500.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	91*
501.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
502.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
503.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
504.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
505.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
506.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
507.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	90
508.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	89
509.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
510.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	89
511.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
512.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
513.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
514.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
515.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
516.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	88
517.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87
518.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
519.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
520.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
521.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
522.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
523.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
524.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
525.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85
526.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
527.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	84
528.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	84
529.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
530.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
531.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
532.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
533.	Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
534.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
535.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
536.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
537.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82
538.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
539.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
540.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
541.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80
542.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
543.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
544.	Lotta Schelin,	SWD,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWD,	79
545.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
546.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
547.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
548.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
549.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
550.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
551.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
552.	Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	77
553.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
554.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	76
555.	Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	76
556.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	75
557.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
558.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
559.	Christina Jolie,	TCH,	11.03.86,	74
560.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
561.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	74
562.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
563.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
564.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
565.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
566.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
567.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72
568.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
569.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	72
570.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	71
571.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
572.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
573.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
574.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
575.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	70
576.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
577.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
578.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
579.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
580.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	69
581.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	68
582.	Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	68
583.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	68
584.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
585.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
586.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
587.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D,TR	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
588.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	67
589.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
590.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	66
591.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
592.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
593.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
594.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
595.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
596.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
597.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
598.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	64
599.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64
*600.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64*
601.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
602.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
603.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CDN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CND,	63
604.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
605.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62
606.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/RUS,	62
607.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61
608.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	61
609.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
610.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
611.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	60
612.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
613.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
614.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
615.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
616.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59
617.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
618.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
619.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
620.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
621.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	58
622.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58
623.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
624.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.1996 in Makati/PHL,	58
625.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58
626.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
627.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
628.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	57
629.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
630.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	57
631.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
632.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	57
633.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57
634.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
635.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
636.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
637.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	56
638.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
639.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
640.	Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	55
641.	Trish Stratus,	CDN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
642.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
643.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
644.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
645.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
646.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
647.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
648.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53
649.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
650.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
651.	Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	53
652.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	53
653.	Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	53
654.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
655.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
656.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
657.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
658.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	52
659.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
660.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
661.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
662.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
663.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CDN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
664.	Sandra Kubicka,	PL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/PL,	52
665.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
666.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
667.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
668.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
669.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
670.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
671.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
672.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
673.	Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	50
674.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
675.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
676.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
677.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
678.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
679.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
680.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49
681.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
682.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
683.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	48
684.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
685.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
686.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	48
687.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
688.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
689.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	47
690.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
691.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
692.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
693.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
694.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
695.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
696.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
697.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
698.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46
699.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
*700.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45*
701.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
702.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45
703.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	45
704.	Olivia Schough,	SWD,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWD,	45
705.	Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	45
706.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
707.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
708.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	44
709.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
710.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
711.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
712.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	44
713.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
714.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
715.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
716.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
717.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
718.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
719.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
720.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43
721.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
722.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
723.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
724.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
725.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
726.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	42
727.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
728.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	42
729.	Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
730.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
731.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
732.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
733.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41
734.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
735.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
736.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
737.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
738.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
739.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
740.	Nicole Meyer,	ZA,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZA,	40
741.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
742.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	40
743.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
744.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
745.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
746.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39
747.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
748.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
749.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
750.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
751.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38
752.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38
753.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38
754.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
755.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
756.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
757.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	38
758.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	38
759.	Anne Willmes,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Attendrn/D,	37
760.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	37
761.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	37
762.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
763.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
764.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
765.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
766.	Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	37
767.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
768.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
769.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
770.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
771.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
772.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
773.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
774.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
775.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36
776.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	36
777.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
778.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
779.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
780.	Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35
781.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
782.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
783.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
784.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
785.	Alessia Cara,	CND,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CND,	34
786.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
787.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34
788.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
789.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWD,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWD,	34
790.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
791.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
792.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
793.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
794.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
795.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33
796.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
797.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	33
798.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
799.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
*800.	Shenae Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	33*
801.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
802.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
803.	Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	33
804.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
805.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
806.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
807.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	32
808.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
809.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
810.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
811.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	32
812.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
813.	Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	32
814.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
815.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
816.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	31
817.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
818.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
819.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
820.	Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	31
821.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
822.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
823.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	30
824.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
825.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
826.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
827.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
828.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
829.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
830.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	xx.xx.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
831.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
832.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
833.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
834.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
835.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	29
836.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
837.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
838.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
839.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
840.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
841.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
842.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
843.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
844.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
845.	Khloe Terae,	CND,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CND,	29
846.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
847.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
848.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
849.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.1995 in xxx/USA,	29
850.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
851.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
852.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
853.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
854.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
855.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
856.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
857.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	28
858.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
859.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
860.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
861.	Caro Daur,	D,	xx.xx.95 in Seevetal/D,	28
862.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
863.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
864.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
865.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	28
866.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28
867.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
868.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
869.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
870.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
871.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
872.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	27
873.	Charlie Riina,	CDN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CND,	27
874.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
875.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
876.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
877.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
878.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
879.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
880.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
881.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
882.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
883.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
884.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	26
885.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
886.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
887.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
888.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
889.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	26
890.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
891.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
892.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
893.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
894.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
895.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
896.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
897.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
898.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
899.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
*900.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25*
901.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
902.	Gabriela Koukalova,	TCH,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./TCH,	25
903.	Genevieve Morton,	SAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/SAF,	25
904.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
905.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	25
906.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
907.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
908.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
909.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
910.	Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	25
911.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
912.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
913.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
914.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
915.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
916.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
917.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
918.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
919.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
920.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24
921.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
922.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
923.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
924.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
925.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
926.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	23
927.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
928.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	xx.xx79 in Münster/D,	23
929.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
930.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
931.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
932.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	23
933.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23
934.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWD,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWD,	23
935.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
936.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
937.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
938.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	23
939.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
940.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
941.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
942.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
943.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
944.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
945.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
946.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
947.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
948.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	22
949.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
950.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
951.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
952.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
953.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
954.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
955.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
956.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
957.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
958.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
959.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
960.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	21
961.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
962.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
963.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
964.	Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
965.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
966.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
967.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
968.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
969.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
970.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
971.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
972.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
973.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
974.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
975.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	20
976.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
977.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
978.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB.	20
979.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
980.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
981.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	20
982.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
983.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20
984.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
985.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
986.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
987.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
988.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
989.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
990.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20
991.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
992.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
993.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
994.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
995.	Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
996.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
997.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
998.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
999.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
*1000.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19*
1001.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1002.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1003.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1004.	Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
1005.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1006.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1007.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1008.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1009.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1010.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1011.	Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1012. Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1013.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
1014.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1015.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1016.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19
1017.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1018.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1019.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1020.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	18
1021.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1022.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1023.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1024.	Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	18
1025.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1026.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1027.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1028.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1029.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1030.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1031.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1032.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1033.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1034.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1035.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1036.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1037.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1038.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1039.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1040.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1041.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1042.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1043.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1044.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17
1045.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1046.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1047.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1048.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1049.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17
1050.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1051.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	17
1052.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/RUS,	17
1053.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1054.	Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
1055.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	17
1056.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1057.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1058.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
1059.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1060.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1061.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1062.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1063.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1064.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1065.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1066.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1067.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1068.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1069.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1070.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1071.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1072.	Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
1073.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1074.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1075.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1076.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
1077.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1078.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1079.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16
1080.	Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	16
1081.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
1082.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16
1083.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1084.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1085.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1086.	Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1087.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1088.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	16
1089.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1090.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1091.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1092.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1093.	Zhang Ziyi, PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
1094.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1095.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1096.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1097.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1098.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1099.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
*1100.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15*
1101.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1102.	Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK,	15
1103.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1104.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15
1105.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1106.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1107.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1108.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1109.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1110.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1111.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1112.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	15
1113.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1114.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1115.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1116.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1117.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1118.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1119.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1120.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1121.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1122.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1123.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14
1124.	Anais Pouliot,	CDN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CND,	14
1125.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1126.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1127.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1128.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1129.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1130.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1131.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1132.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1133.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1134.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1135.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1136.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1137.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
1138.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1139.	Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	14
1140.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1141.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1142.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1143.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1144.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1145.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1146.	Oana Nechiti,	RUM,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/RUM,	14
1147.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1148.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1149.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1150.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1151.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1152.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1153.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1154.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1155.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1156.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1157.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
1158.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1159.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1160.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1161.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1162.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1163.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1164.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1165.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1166.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1167.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1168.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	13
1169.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1170.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1171.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1172.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1173.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1174.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1175.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1176.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1177.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1178.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13
1179.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1180.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1181.	Natasha Barnard,	SAF,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/SAF,	13
1182.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1183.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1184.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1185.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1186.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1187.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1188.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1189.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1190.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1191.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1192.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1193.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1194.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1195.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1196.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1197.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1198.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1199.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12
*1200.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12*
1201.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1202.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1203.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1204.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1205.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1206.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	12
1207.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1208.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1209.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
1210.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1211.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1212.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1213.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1214.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12
1215.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1216.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1217.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1218.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1219.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1220.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	12
1221.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1222.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1223.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1224.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1225.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1226.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1227.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1228.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1229.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	11
1230.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1231.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1233.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROM,	11
1234.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1235.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1236.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1237.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1238.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1239.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1240.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1241.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1242.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1243.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1244.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
1245.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1246.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1247.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1248.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1249.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1250.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1251.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11
1252.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1254.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1255.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1256.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1257.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1258.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1259.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1260.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1261.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1262.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1263.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
1264.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1265.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1266.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1267.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1268.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1269.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1270.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1271.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1272.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1273.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1274.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	10
1275.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1276.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1277.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1278.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	10
1279.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1280.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1281.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1282.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1283.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10
1284.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1285.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1286.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1287.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1288.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1289.	Daniela Crudu,	ROM,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROM,	10
1290.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1291.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1292.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10
1293.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1294.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1295.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10
1296.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1297.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1298.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1299.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
*1300.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10*
1301.	Karolina Pliskova,	TCH,	21.03.92 in Louny/TCH,	10
1302.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1303.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1304.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1305.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWD,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1306.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1307.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1308.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1309.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10
1310.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1311.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
1312.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00in New York/USA,	10
1313.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1314.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1315.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1316.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1317.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
1318.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1319.	Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
1320.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1321.	Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
1322.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1323.	Pandorya,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	10
1324.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1325.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1326.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1327.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1328.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1329.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1330.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1331.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1332.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1333.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1334.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10
1335.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1336.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	??? in Düsseldorf / D,	10
1337.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1338.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1339.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1340.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	10
1341.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1342.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1343.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1344.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1345.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1346.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1347.	Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	9
1348.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1349.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
1350.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1351.	Barbara Prakopenka,	WRU,	29.04.92 in Gomel/WRU,	9
1352.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1353.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1354.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
1355.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1356.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1357.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1358.	Cristal Vang,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	9
1359.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1360.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1361.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1362.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1363.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1364.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1365.	Elsa Hosk,	SWD,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWD,	9
1366.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1367.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1368.	Federica Nargi	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1369.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1370.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1371.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1372.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1373.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
1374.	Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
1375.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1376.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1377.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1378.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1379.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1380.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1381.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1382.	Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
1383.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1384.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1385.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1386.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1387.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1388.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1389.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1390.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1391.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1392.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1393.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1394.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1395.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1396.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1398.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1399.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
*1400.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9*
1401.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1402.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1403.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1404.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CDN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CND,	9
1405.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1406.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1407.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1408.	Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	9
1409.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1410.	Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
1411.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1412.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1413.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1414.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1415.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1416.	Simona Halep,	ROM,	27-09-91 in Constanta/ROM,	9
1417.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9
1418.	Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	9
1419.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1420.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
1421.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1422.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	9
1423.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1424.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1425.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1426.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1427.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1428.	Ute Kittelberger.	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1429.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1430.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1431.	Adriana Cernanova,	TCH,	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/TCH,	8
1432.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1433.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1434.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1435.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1436.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1437.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1438.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
1439.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
1440.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1441.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8
1442.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1443.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1444.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1445.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1446.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1447.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1448.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1449.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1450.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1451.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1452.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1453.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1454.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1455.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1456.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1457.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1458.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1459.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1460.	Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
1461.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in xxxxx/BEL,	8
1462.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1463.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1464.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1465.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1466.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1467.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1468.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1469.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1470.	Karolina Wydra,	PL,	05.03.81 in Opole/PL,	8
1471.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
1472.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1473.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1474.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1475.	Laura Fraser,	SCT,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/SCT,	8
1476.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1478.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1479.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1480.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1481.	Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1482.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1483.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1484.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1485.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1486.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1487.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
1488.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1489.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
1490.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1491.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1492.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
1493.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1494.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1495.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1496.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak ),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1497.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1498.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	xx,xx,xx in xxx/D,	8
1499.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
*1500.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWD,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWD,	8*
1501.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1502.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1503.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1504.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1505.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8
1506.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1507.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1508.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1509.	Victoria Azarenka,	WRUS,	31.07.89 in Minsk/WRUS,	8
1510.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1511.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1512.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1513.	Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	7
1514.	Aida Yéspica,	YV,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/YV,	7
1515.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1516.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1517.	Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
1518.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1519.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1520.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1521.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1522.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1523.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1524.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1525.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1526.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1527.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1528.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1529.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1530.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1531.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1532.	Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
1533.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1534.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1535.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky)	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain/USA,	7
1536.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1537.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1538.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1539.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1540.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1541.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1542.	Julia Herz,	?,	???,	7
1543.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1544.	Julia Wilke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	7
1545.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1546.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1547.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1548.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1549.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1550.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1551.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1552.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1553.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1554.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1555.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1556.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1557.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1558.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1559.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	7
1560.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1561.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1562.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1563.	Malin Åkerman,	SWD,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWD,	7
1564.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1565.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
1566.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78……………../USA	7
1567.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1568.	Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
1569.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in xxxx/AUS,	7
1570.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1571.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1572.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1573.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1574.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1575.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1576.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
1577.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1578.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1579.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1580.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1581.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1582.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1583.	Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
1584.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1585.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1586.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1587.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
1588.	Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
1589.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1590.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1591.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1592.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1593.	Anna Fleischhauer	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
1594.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1595.	Ariel Rebel,	CDN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CND,	6
1596.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1597.	Betty Dittrich,	S,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/S,	6
1598.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	6
1599.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
*1600.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6*
1601.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1602.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1603.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1604.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1605.	Dove Cameron.	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1606.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1607.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1608.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1609.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1610.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1611.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1612.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1613.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1614.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1615.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1616.	Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
1617.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1618.	Im Ji Hye,	SKR,	29.06.84 in xxx/SKR,	6
1619.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1620.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1621.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1622.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1623.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1624.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1625.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1626.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1627.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1628.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1629.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1630.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	6
1631.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
1632.	Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
1633.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1634.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1635.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	6
1636.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1637.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1638.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1639.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1640.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1641.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1642.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
1643.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1644.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1645.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
1646.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1647.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1648.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1649.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1650.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1651.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1652.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1653.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1654.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1655.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1656.	Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	6
1657.	Rose Bertram,	BE,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BE,	6
1658.	Roxanne McKee,	CND,	10.08.80 in xxx/CND,	6
1659.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1660.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1661.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	6
1662.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1663.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1664.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1665.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1666.	Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
1667.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1668.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1669.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1670.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	PL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/PL,	5
1671.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1672.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1673.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1674.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
1675.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
1676.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1677.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1678.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1679.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5
1680.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1681.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1682.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1683.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	5
1684.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1685.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1686.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
1687.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1688.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1689.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
1690.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1691.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	5
1692.	Emma Glover,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	5
1693.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1694.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1695.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1696.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1697.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1698.	Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
1699.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in xxxxxx/BEL,	5
*1700.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5*
1701.	Hila Bronstein,	D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
1702.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1703.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1704.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1705.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1706.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1707.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1708.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1709.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1710.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1711.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5
1712.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1713.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
1714.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1715.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5
1716.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1717.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1718.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1719.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1720.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1721.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1722.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1723.	Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
1724.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1725.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1726.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1727.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1728.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1729.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1730.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1731.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1732.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5
1733.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1734.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1735.	Natascha Belova,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5
1736.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1737.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1738.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1739.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1740.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1741.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1742.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1743.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1744.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1745.	Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
1746.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1747.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1748.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1749.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
1750.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1751.	Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
1752.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/?,	5
1753.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
1754.	Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
1755.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1756.	Tia Ling,	ASI	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ASI,	5
1757.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1758.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1759.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1760.	Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
1761.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1762.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1763.	Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
1764.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1765.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1766.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1767.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1768.	Alina Vacariu,	ROM,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROM	4
1769.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1770.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1771.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1772.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1773.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1774.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1775.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1776.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1777.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1778.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1779.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1780.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1781.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1782.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1783.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1784.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1785.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4
1786.	Carolina Ardohain, RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
1787.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1788.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1789.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1790.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1791.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1792.	Doris Schwaiger	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1793.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1794.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1795.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1796.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1797.	Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
1798.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1799.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
*1800.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4*
1801.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
1802.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1803.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1804.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4
1805.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1806.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1807.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1808.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1809.	Jelena Ristic	SER	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1810.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1811.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1812.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1813.	Jessica Michibata,	JP,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JP,	4
1814.	Jessika Westen	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	4
1815.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1816.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1817.	Kate Bock,	CDN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CDN,	4
1818.	Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
1819.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1820.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1821.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1822.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1823.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1824.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1825.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1826.	Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
1827.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1828.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1829.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1830.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1831.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1832.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1833.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1834.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1835.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1836.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1837.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1838.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1839.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1840.	Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
1841.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1842.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1843.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1844.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1845.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1846.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1847.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1848.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1849.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1850.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1851.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1852.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1853.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1854.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1855.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1856.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	4
1857.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1858.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1859.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1860.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	4
1861.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1862.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1863.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1864.	Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
1865.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1866.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1867.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1868.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1869.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1870.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1871.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1872.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1873.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1874.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1875.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1876.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1877.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1878.	Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
1879.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1880.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1881.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1882.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1883.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1884.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1885.	Chloe Goodman	GB,	10.06.93+D2207 in Brighton/GB,	3
1886.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1887.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1888.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1889.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1890.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1891.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1892.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	----------- in Düren (?)/D,	3
1893.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1894.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1895.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1896.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1897.	Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
1898.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1899.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA,	30.09.57 in Flushing,Queens/USA,	3
*1900.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3*
1901.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1902.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1903.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1904.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1905.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1906.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1907.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1908.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1909.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1910.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1911.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1912.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1913.	Julia Lindholm,	SWD,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWD,	3
1914.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1915.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	SF,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/SF,	3
1916.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1917.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1918.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
1919.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	3
1920.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1921.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1922.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1923.	Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
1924.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1925.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1926.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1927.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1928.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1929.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1930.	Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
1931.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1932.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1933.	Monica Puig,	PRC,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRC,	3
1934.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3
1935.	Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	3
1936.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1937.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1938.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1939.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1940.	Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
1941.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1942.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxx	3
1943.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1944.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1945.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1946.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1947.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1948.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1949.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1950.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1951.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1952.	Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
1953.	Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1954.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1955.	Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
1956.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1957.	Tatiana Maslany,	CDN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CND,	3
1958.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1959.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1960.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1961.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PR,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PR,	3
1962.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1963.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1964.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1965.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1966.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1967.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1968.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2
1969.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1970.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1971.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1972.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1973.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1974.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1975.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1976.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1977.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1978.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1979.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
1980.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1981.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1982.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1983.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1984.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1985.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1986.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1987.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1988.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1989.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1990.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1991.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1992.	Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
1993.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1994.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2
1995.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1996.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1997.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1998.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1999.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
*2000.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2*
2001.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2002.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2003.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
2004.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2005.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2006.	Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
2007.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2008.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2009.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2010.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2011.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2
2012.	Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
2013.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2014.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2015.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB	2
2016.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2
2017.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2018.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2019.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
2020.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2021.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2022.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2023.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2
2024.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2025.	Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
2026.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2027.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2028.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2029.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2030.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2031.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2032.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2033.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2034.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2035.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2036.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2037.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2038.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2039.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
2040.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2041.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2042.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2043.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
2044.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2045.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2046.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2047.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2048.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2049.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
2050.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2051.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2052.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2053.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2054.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2055.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2056.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
2057.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2058.	Sandra Berndt	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2059.	Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
2060.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2061.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2062.	Stephanie Ly,	CDN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CND,	2
2063.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2064.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2065.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2066.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2067.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2068.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2069.	Veronica Varekova,	TCH,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/TCH,	2
2070.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2
2071.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2072.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2073.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2074.	Alanis Morissette,	CDN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CND,	1
2075.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2076.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
2077.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
2078.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2079.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2080.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2081.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2082.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Anna Lewandowska	PL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/PL,	1
2084.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2085.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
2086.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2087.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2088.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2089.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2090.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2091.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2092.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
2093.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2094.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2095.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2096.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
2097.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2098.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2099.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
*2100.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1*
2101.	Coco Rocha,	CDN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CND,	1
2102.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2103.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2104.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2105.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2106.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2107.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2108.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2109.	Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
2110.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2111.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2112.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2113.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2114.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2115.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2116.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2117.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2118.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2119.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2120.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2121.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2122.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2123.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2124.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2125.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2126.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2127.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2128.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2129.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2130.	Ida Engvoll,	S,	06.10.85 in xxx/S,	1
2131.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2132.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BR,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BR,	1
2133.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
2134.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2135.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2136.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
2137.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2138.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2139.	Jennifer Lahmers	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	1
2140.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2141.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2142.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2143.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
2144.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2145.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2146.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2148.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2149.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2150.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2151.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2152.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2153.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2154.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2155.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2156.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2157.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2158.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2159.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2160.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2161.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2162.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2163.	Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
2164.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2165.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2166.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1
2167.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2168.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2169.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2170.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
2171.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1
2172.	Michelle Morgan,	CDN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CND,	1
2173.	Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2174.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2175.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2176.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2177.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2178.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2179.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2180.	Nicole (Seibert)	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2181.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2182.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1
2183.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2184.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2185.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
2186.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2187.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2188.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2189.	Sarah Carter,	CDN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CDN,	1
2190.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2191.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2192.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2193.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2194.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2195.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2196.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1
2197.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2198.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2199.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
*2200.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1*
2201.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
2202.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2203.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2204.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2205.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2206.	Verena Fels,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxxxxx	1
2207.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2208.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2209.	Veronica Bielik,	PL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/PL,	1
2210.	Victoria Popova,	?,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	1
2211.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2212.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
2213.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2214.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3130
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2556
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2224
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2179
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	2094
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2089
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1615
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1575


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6746
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6746
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4087
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2554
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2485
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1925
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1783
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1684
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1583
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	1569

*Grüße Cav, congo64 und Walt*


----------



## ManuN (19 Feb. 2020)

Feb 20

01. Nazan Eckes	
02. Helene Fischer	
03. Alica Schmidt	
04. Fernanda Brandao	
05. Vivian Geppert	
06. Vivian Wulf	
07. Kirsten Rademacher	
08. Elena Bruhn	
09. Rebecca Mir	
10. Jennifer Knäble	
10. Sonja Liebing	
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## kamy (23 Feb. 2020)

* 2020 - 02

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
*


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Feb. 2020)

Februar Voting

*01. Rachael Taylor



 

02. Sarah Gadon



 

03. Saoirse Ronan





04. Diane Kruger



 

05. Angourie Rice



 

06. Emilia Jones 





07. Lucy Boynton



 

08. Ana De Armas






09. Meg Donnelly



 

10. Lily James



 

10. Willow Hand



 

10. Hayley Atwell




*


----------



## congo64 (26 Feb. 2020)

Mein Februar 2020 :

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Viviane Geppert



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Georgia Salpa



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Petra Nemcova



10.	Minka Kelly


----------



## Quick Nick (27 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Jana Azizi
05. Victoria Justice
06. Alina Merkau
07. Serena Salecker
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Laura Papendick
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## dabi (27 Feb. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Jessica Biel
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Mila Kunis
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## NEF (28 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Camila Cabello	
4. Jessica Alba	
5. Anna Kendrick	
6. Jordana Brewster	
7. Megan Fox	
8. Lily Collins	
9. Nina Agdal	
10. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	*


----------



## taurus79 (29 Feb. 2020)

Februar Liste

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Anna Planken
4. Stephanie Puls
5. Laura Wontorra
6. Stefanie Hertel
7. Regina Halmich
8. Ruth Hofmann
9. Jessy Wellmer
10.Magdalena Brzeska


----------



## MetalFan (29 Feb. 2020)

Februar 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Hannah Ferguson
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Vanessa Hudgens
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## brian69 (1 März 2020)

*März 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Emilia Clarke *




 



*
4. Natalie Dormer 5. Brittany Snow 6. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 




*7. Lucy Hale 8. Eva Green 9. Sophie Turner*




 

 



*10.
Heather Graham - Margot Robbie - Scarlett Johansson*




 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (1 März 2020)

März 2020

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Melissa Benoist
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Emilia Jones
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Naomi Scott
8. Sydney Sierota
9. Isabela Moner
10. Emilia Clarke


----------



## hound815 (2 März 2020)

Für März 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Maggie Rogers


 

 

 
3. Margot Robbie


 

 

 
4. Jeri Ryan


 

 
5. Brie Larson


 

 
6. Diane Kruger 


 

 
7. Natalie Portman


 

 
8. Charlize Theron


 

 
9. Emily Blunt


 

 
10. Ana de Armas


 

 
10. Billie Lourd, USA, 17.06.92 in Los Angeles/USA


 

 
10. Gemma Arterton


 

 
10. Katarina Witt


 

 

​


----------



## tino2003 (2 März 2020)

März 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## maggi77 (3 März 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Angela Karpova
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Joelina Drews
6. Bianca Gascoigne
7. Cathy Lugner
8. Kara del Toro
9. Kattia Vides
10.Klohe Terae


----------



## ManuN (3 März 2020)

März 20

01. Nazan Eckes	
02. Helene Fischer	
03. Alica Schmidt	
04. Fernanda Brandao	
05. Vivian Geppert	
06. Vivian Wulf	
07. Rebecca Mir	
08. Elena Bruhn	
09. Kirsten Rademacher	
10. Marina Marx	
10. Sonja Liebing	
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 März 2020)

März 2020 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
06.) Sophia Bush 
07.) Deborah Ann Woll
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Angelique Kerber 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## STF (4 März 2020)

März 2020

1. Sandra Thier
2. Eva Diederich
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Judith Rakers
6. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Ina Dietz
8. Anne Hathaway
9. Kate Middleton
10. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Anja Reschke
10. Andrea Otto


----------



## Relleumlime (5 März 2020)

März

01 Kamilla Senjo
02 Krisitna Sterz
03 Yve Fehring
04 Jule Gölsdorf
05 Bella Lesnik
06 Mara Bergmann
07 Silvia Laubenbacher
08 Stephnanie Meißner
09 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10 Anne Willmes
10 Christa Stipp
10 Susanne Langhans


----------



## SissyMFan (5 März 2020)

Meine Wertung für März 2020:




 Michelle Uhrig


 Katharina Rumpus


 Barbara Meier


 Lena Gercke


 Bianca Walter


 Aline Abboud


 Julia Lindholm


 Saskia Alusalu


 Ruby O. Fee
und
geteilt an:


 Anna Fleischhauer


 Hege Bøkko


 Julia Kleine


 Kristina Sterz


----------



## benedikt (7 März 2020)

Meine März- Wertung:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Lena Gercke
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Irina Shayk
10. Bella Hadid
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## hsvmann (8 März 2020)

*03 / 20*


1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (10 März 2020)

MÄRZ 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## Anakin (13 März 2020)

_März 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Georgia Jones
#08: Jolee Love 
#09: Lejla-x 
#10: Marlene Lufen
#10: Susanna Ohlen 
#10: Beatrice Egli


----------



## kamy (13 März 2020)

*2020 - 03

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Cav (14 März 2020)

Mein Ranking für März 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Kelly Bensimon


 

3. Viki Odintcova


 

4. Jania Uhse


 

5. Michelle Keegan


 

6. Ann-Kathrin Götze


 

7. Sarah Lombardi


 

8. Morgan Reid


 

9. Kimberley Garner


 

10. Sally Fitzgibbons


 

10. Jennifer Lahmers


 

10. Lili Paul-Roncalli


----------



## Cav (14 März 2020)

Wie schon zum Monatswechsel führt Nazan Eckes wieder allein mit etwas Abstand das Ranking an.

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 14.03.2020 16:15

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6835
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6785
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4158

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3171
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2591
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2554
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2239
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2199
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2103
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2089
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1927
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1803
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1737
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1615
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1593
19.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1585
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1569
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
22.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1511
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1397
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1377
25.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
26.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1348
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1271
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1203
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1172
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1162
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1145
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1145
34.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1095
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	1075
37.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1028
38.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1023
39.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1020
40.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1009
41.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	1000
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	999
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	947
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville/USA,	932
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	909
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
50.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	873
51.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	866
52.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	841
54.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	837
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	812
58.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	804
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	800
60.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	799
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	791
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	778
63.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	764
65.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
66.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	747
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	724
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	703
74.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	695
75.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693
76.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	685
77.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	684
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
79.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	668
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	658
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.1988 in Littleton/USA,	647
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	639
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	636
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	629
85.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	618
86.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	611
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	607
88.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	592
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	587
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	556
93.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
94.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548
95.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
96.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	536
97.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	534
98.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	534
99.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
*100.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	527*
101.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
102.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	523
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 511
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	510
105.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
106.	Veronika Fasterova	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
107.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
108.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	498
110.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
111.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
112.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
113.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
114.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	478
115.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	477
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	475
117.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
118.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	473
119.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
120.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
121.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	469
122.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
123.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	467
125.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
126.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
127.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	454
128.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	454
129.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	448
130.	Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	447
131.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	444
132.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	441
133.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
134.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	433
135.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
136.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
137.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	426
138.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	423
139.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	423
140.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421
141.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	420
142.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	419
143.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
144.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
145.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
146.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
147.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	408
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	407
149.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
150.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
151.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	404
152.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
153.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
154.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
155.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	392
156.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
157.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
158.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	389
159.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
160.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
161.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	383
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	378
163.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
164.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
165.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	368
166.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	366
167.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	364
168.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	363
169.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	362
170.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
171.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	355
172.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	352
173.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	351
174.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	348
175.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
176.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	342
177.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	340
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
179.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
180.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	336
181.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
182.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
184.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
185.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
186.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
187.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
188.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324
189.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323
190.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
191.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	322
192.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
193.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
194.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
195.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
196.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313
197.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	311
198.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	308
199.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	304
*200.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302*
201.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
202.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
203.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
204.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	295
205.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
206.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	293
207.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
208.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
209.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
210.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
211.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
212.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	286
213.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
214.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
215.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	284
216.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
217.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	276
218.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
219.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	276
220.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	275
221.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	275
222.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
223.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	274
224.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	274
225.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
226.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
227.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272
228.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
229.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	272
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	271
231.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271
232.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	269
233.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
234.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
235.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
236.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	264
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
238.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
239.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
240.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
241.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
242.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
243.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	250
244.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
245.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
246.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	249
247.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	248
248.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
249.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
250.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	247
251.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
252.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
253.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	244
254.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	242
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
256.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
257.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	235
258.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
259.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	232
260.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	231
261.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	231
262.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
263.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	230
264.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
265.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	228
266.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	226
268.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226
269.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225
270.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
271.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	223
272.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
273.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
274.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
275.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	219
276.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
277.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
278.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
279.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	217
280.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
281.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
282.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	214
283.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214
284.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
285.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
286.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
287.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
288.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
289.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
290.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	211
291.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
292.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
293.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
294.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
295.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	209
296.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
297.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
298.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	201
299.	Nina Agdal,	DEN,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DK,	201
*300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	201*
301.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	199
302.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	197
303.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
304.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
305.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
306.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
307.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
308.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
309.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	191
310.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	190
311.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	188
312.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	188
313.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	188
314.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
315.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188
316.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	188
317.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
318.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	187
319.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185
320.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	185
321.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
322.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	184
323.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	183
324.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
325.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
326.	Josephine Skriver,	DEN,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DEN	182
327.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	182
328.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
329.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
330.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
331.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
332.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	179
333.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
334.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178
335.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
336.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
337.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	177
338.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
339.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
340.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
341.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
342.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	175
343.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
344.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
345.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	174
346.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
347.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
348.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
349.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
350.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
351.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
352.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	168
353.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
354.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	167
355.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	166
356.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
357.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
358.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166
359.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	165
360.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
361.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	161
362.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
363.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	160
364.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
365.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
366.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159
367.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GRE,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GRE,	157
368.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	157
369.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	156
370.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
371.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
372.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	153
373.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
374.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	152
375.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
376.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
377.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	150
378.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
379.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
380.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
381.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
382.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
383.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
384.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
385.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
386.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
387.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	145
388.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	144
389.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	143
390.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	143
391.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	143
392.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
393.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
394.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
395.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	141
396.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141
397.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
398.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	140
*400.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139*
401.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	139
402.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
403.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	138
404.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
405.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
406.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
407.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
408.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
409.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
410.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
411.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
412.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	133
413.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	133
414.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
415.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
416.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	130
417.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129
418.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	129
419.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
420.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
421.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
422.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
423.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126
424.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	126
425.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
426.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
427.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123
428.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
429.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	120
430.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
431.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	120
432.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
433.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
434.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	118
435.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
436.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	118
437.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
438.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in (Mailand?),	118
439.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
440.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
441.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
442.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	117
443.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
444.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	115
445.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	115
446.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
447.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
448.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
449.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	113
450.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
451.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
452.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112
453.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
454.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
455.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
456.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
457.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
458.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	107
459.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	106
460.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
461.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106
462.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
463.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	106
464.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
465.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
466.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
467.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
468.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
469.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
470.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
471.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
472.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
473.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
474.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
475.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	103
476.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103
477.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
478.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
479.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
480.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
481.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
482.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
483.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	98
484.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	98
485.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98
486.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
487.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
488.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
489.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
490.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	95
491.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
492.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
493.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
494.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	93
495.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
496.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
497.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	93
498.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
499.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
*500.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92*
501.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
502.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
503.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
504.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
505.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
506.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
507.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
508.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	89
509.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
510.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	89
511.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
512.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
513.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
514.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
515.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
516.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	88
517.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87
518.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
519.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
520.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
521.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
522.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
523.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
524.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
525.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85
526.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
527.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
528.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	84
529.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
530.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
531.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
532.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
533.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
534.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	83
535.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
536.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	83
537.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
538.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
539.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82
540.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
541.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
542.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
543.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80
544.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.1995 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
545.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
546.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
547.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
548.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
549.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
550.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
551.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
552.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
553.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
554.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
555.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	76
556.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
557.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	76
558.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
559.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
560.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
561.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
562.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
563.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
564.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
565.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	74
566.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
567.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
568.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
569.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
570.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	72
571.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72
572.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
573.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	72
574.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
575.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
576.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
577.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
578.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	69
579.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
580.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
581.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
582.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
583.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	69
584.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
585.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	68
586.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
587.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
588.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
589.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
590.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
591.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	66
592.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
593.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
594.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
595.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
596.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
597.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
598.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
599.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	64
*600.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64*
601.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64
602.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
603.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
604.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
605.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
606.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62
607.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
608.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61
609.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	61
610.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
611.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
612.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	60
613.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
614.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
615.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	60
616.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
617.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
618.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59
619.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
620.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
621.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
622.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
623.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	58
624.	Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	58
625.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
626.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.1996 in Makati/PHL,	58
627.	Stella Maxwell,	NIR,	05.05.90 in xxx/BEL,	58
628.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
629.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
630.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
631.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	57
632.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
633.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	57
634.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	57
635.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
636.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	56
637.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
638.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
639.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	56
640.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
641.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
642.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
643.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
644.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
645.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
646.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
647.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
648.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
649.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
650.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
651.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53
652.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
653.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
654.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
655.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	53
656.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
657.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
658.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
659.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
660.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
661.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
662.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
663.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
664.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
665.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
666.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
667.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
668.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
669.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
670.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
671.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
672.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
673.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
674.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
675.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
676.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
677.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
678.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
679.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
680.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
681.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
682.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49
683.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
684.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
685.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	48
686.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
687.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
688.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
689.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	48
690.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
691.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
692.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
693.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
694.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
695.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
696.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
697.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
698.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
699.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
*700.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46*
701.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46
702.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
703.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
704.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
705.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45
706.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
707.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
708.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
709.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
710.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	44
711.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
712.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
713.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
714.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
715.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
716.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
717.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
718.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
719.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
720.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	43
721.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
722.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	43
723.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43
724.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
725.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
726.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
727.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
728.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
729.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	42
730.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
731.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
732.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
733.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
734.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
735.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41
736.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
737.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
738.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
739.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
740.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
741.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
742.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
743.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
744.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	40
745.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
746.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
747.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
748.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39
749.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
750.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
751.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
752.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	39
753.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
754.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	38
755.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38
756.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38
757.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38
758.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
759.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
760.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
761.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
762.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
763.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	37
764.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
765.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
766.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
767.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
768.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
769.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
770.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
771.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
772.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
773.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
774.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
775.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
776.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
777.	Petra Benova,	SLK,	xx.xx.89 in --------/SLK,	36
778.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
779.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
780.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
781.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	35
782.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
783.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
784.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
785.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
786.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
787.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
788.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
789.	Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	34
790.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
791.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
792.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
793.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
794.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
795.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
796.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
797.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33
798.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
799.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
*800.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33*
801.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
802.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
803.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
804.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
805.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
806.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
807.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
808.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
809.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	23.11.95 in Kansas/USA,	32
810.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
811.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
812.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
813.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
814.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	32
815.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
816.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
817.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
818.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
819.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
820.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
821.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
822.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
823.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	31
824.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
825.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	30
826.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
827.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	30
828.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
829.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
830.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
831.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	30
832.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
833.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
834.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
835.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
836.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
837.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
838.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
839.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
840.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
841.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
842.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
843.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
844.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
845.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
846.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
847.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
848.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
849.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
850.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
851.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
852.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	29
853.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
854.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
855.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
856.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
857.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
858.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
859.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
860.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	28
861.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
862.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
863.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
864.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
865.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
866.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
867.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
868.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28
869.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
870.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
871.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
872.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
873.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
874.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
875.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
876.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
877.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
878.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	27
879.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
880.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
881.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
882.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
883.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
884.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
885.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
886.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	26
887.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
888.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
889.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
890.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
891.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	26
892.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	26
893.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
894.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
895.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
896.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
897.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	26
898.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
899.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
*900.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26*
901.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
902.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
903.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
904.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
905.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	25
906.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
907.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
908.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
909.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
910.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
911.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
912.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
913.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
914.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
915.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
916.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
917.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
918.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
919.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
920.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
921.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
922.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
923.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
924.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DEN,	13.04.95 in xxx/DEN,	24
925.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
926.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
927.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
928.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
929.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
930.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
931.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
932.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
933.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
934.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
935.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
936.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23
937.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
938.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
939.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
940.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
941.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
942.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
943.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
944.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
945.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
946.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
947.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
948.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
949.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
950.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
951.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
952.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
953.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
954.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
955.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
956.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
957.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
958.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
959.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
960.	Hege Bøkko,	N,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/N,	21
961.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
962.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	21
963.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
964.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
965.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
966.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
967.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	21
968.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
969.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
970.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
971.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
972.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
973.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
974.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
975.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
976.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
977.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
978.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
979.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
980.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
981.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB.	20
982.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
983.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
984.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
985.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20
986.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
987.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
988.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
989.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
990.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
991.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
992.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
993.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	20
994.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
995.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
996.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
997.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
998.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
999.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	19
*1000.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19*
1001.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1002.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1003.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
1004.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1005.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1006.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1007.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1008.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL	19
1009.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1010.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1011.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1012.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1013.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1014.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1015.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1016.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1017.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	19
1018.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1019.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1020.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in xxxxxx/NL,	19
1021.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1022.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1023.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1024.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1025.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1026.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1027.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1028.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1029.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1030.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1031.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1032.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1033.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1034.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1035.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1036.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1037.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1038.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1039.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1040.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1041.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1042.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1043.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1044.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1045.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1046.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1047.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1048.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM	17
1049.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1050.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1051.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1052.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1053.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997	17
1054.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1055.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	17
1056.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1057.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1058.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1059.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1060.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1061.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1062.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
1063.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1064.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1065.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1066.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1067.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1068.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1069.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1070.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1071.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1072.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1073.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1074.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1075.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	16
1076.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1077.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1078.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1079.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1080.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1081.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
1082.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1083.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1084.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in SothendOfSea/GB,	16
1085.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1086.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	16
1087.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1088.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1089.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1090.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1091.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1092.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1093.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1094.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1095.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1096.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1097.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1098.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1099.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
*1100.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15*
1101.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1102.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1103.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1104.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1105.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1106.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1107.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1108.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SLK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SLK,	15
1109.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1110.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1111.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1112.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1113.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1114.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1115.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1116.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1117.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1118.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1119.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1120.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1121.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1122.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1123.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1124.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1125.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1126.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	14
1127.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1128.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1129.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1130.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1131.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1132.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1133.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1134.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1135.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1136.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1137.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1138.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1139.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1140.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
1141.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1142.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1143.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1144.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1145.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1146.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1147.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1148.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1149.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1150.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1151.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1152.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1153.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1154.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1155.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1156.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1157.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1158.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1159.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1160.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
1161.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1162.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1163.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1164.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1165.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1166.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1167.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1168.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1169.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1170.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1171.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1172.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1173.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1174.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1175.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1176.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1177.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1178.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1179.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1180.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in xxxxxxx	13
1181.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1182.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1183.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1184.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1185.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1186.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1187.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1188.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1189.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1190.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1191.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1192.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1193.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1194.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1195.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1196.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1197.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1198.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1199.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
*1200.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12*
1201.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in xxxx/NL,	12
1202.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1203.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1204.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1205.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1206.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1207.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1208.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1209.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1210.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1211.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1212.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1213.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1214.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1215.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1216.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12
1217.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1218.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1219.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1220.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1221.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1222.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	12
1223.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1224.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1225.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1226.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1227.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1228.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1229.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1230.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1231.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1232.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1233.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1235.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1236.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1237.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1238.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1239.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1240.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1241.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1242.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1243.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1244.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1245.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1246.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
1247.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1248.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1249.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1250.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1251.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1252.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1253.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	11
1254.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1255.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1256.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1257.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1258.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1260.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1261.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1262.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1263.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1264.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1265.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
1266.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1267.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1268.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1269.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1270.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1271.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1272.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1273.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1274.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1275.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1276.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	10
1277.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1278.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1279.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1280.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1281.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1282.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1283.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1284.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1285.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USDA	10
1286.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1287.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1288.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1289.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1290.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1291.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1292.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1293.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1294.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood-LA/USA,	10
1295.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1296.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1297.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10
1298.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1299.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
*1300.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10*
1301.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1302.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1303.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1304.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1305.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1306.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1307.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1308.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1309.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1310.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1311.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	10
1312.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1313.	Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
1314.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1315.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1316.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1317.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1318.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1319.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1320.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1321.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1322.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1323.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1324.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1325.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1326.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1327.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1328.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1329.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1330.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1331.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1332.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1333.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1334.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1335.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10
1336.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1337.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf / D,	10
1338.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1339.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1340.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1341.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1342.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1343.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1344.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1345.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1346.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1347.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1348.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1349.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1350.	Aura Dione,	DEN,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DEN,	9
1351.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1352.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1353.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1354.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1355.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1356.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1357.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1358.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1359.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1360.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1361.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1362.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1363.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1364.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1365.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1366.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1367.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1368.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1369.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1370.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1371.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1372.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1373.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1374.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
1375.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1376.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1377.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1378.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1379.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1380.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1381.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1382.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1383.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1384.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1385.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1386.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1387.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1388.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1389.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1390.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1391.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1392.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1393.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1394.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1395.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1396.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1397.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1398.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1399.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
*1400.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9*
1401.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9
1402.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1403.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1404.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1405.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1406.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1407.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1408.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1409.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1410.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1411.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1412.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1413.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1414.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1415.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1416.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1417.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1418.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	9
1419.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1420.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1421.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
1422.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1423.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	9
1424.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1425.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1426.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1427.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1428.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1429.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1430.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1431.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1432.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1433.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1434.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1435.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1436.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1437.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1438.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1439.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1440.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1441.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1442.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	xx.xx.98 in xxx / USA,	8
1443.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1444.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1445.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1446.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1447.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1448.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1449.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1450.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1451.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1452.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1453.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1454.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1455.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1456.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1457.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1458.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1459.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1460.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1461.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1462.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1463.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1464.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1465.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1466.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1467.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1468.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1469.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1470.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1471.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Opole/POL,	8
1472.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
1473.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1474.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1475.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1476.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1477.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1478.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1479.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1480.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1481.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1482.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1483.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1484.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1485.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1486.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1487.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1488.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
1489.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1490.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1491.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1492.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1493.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1494.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1495.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1496.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1497.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak ),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1498.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1499.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
*1500.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8*
1501.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1502.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	8
1503.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1504.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1505.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1506.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1507.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8
1508.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1509.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1510.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1511.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1512.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1513.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1514.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1515.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1516.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1517.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1518.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1519.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1520.	Anna Fleischhauer	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1521.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1522.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1523.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1524.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1525.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1526.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1527.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1528.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1529.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1530.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	7
1531.	Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1532.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1533.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1534.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1535.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1536.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1537.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1538.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1539.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1540.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1541.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1542.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1543.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1544.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1545.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1546.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1547.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	7
1548.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1549.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1550.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1551.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1552.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1553.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1554.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1555.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1556.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1557.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1558.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1559.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1560.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1561.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1562.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1563.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1564.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	7
1565.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1566.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1567.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1568.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1569.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1570.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/N,	7
1571.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA	7
1572.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1573.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1574.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1575.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1576.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1577.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1578.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1579.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1580.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1581.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1582.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1583.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1584.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1585.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1586.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1587.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1588.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1589.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1590.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1591.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1592.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
1593.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1594.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1595.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1596.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1597.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1598.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1599.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
*1600.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6*
1601.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1602.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1603.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1604.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1605.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1606.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1607.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1608.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1609.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1610.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1611.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1612.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1613.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1614.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1615.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1616.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1617.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1618.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1619.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1620.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1621.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1622.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1623.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1624.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1625.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1626.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1627.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1628.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1629.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1630.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1631.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1632.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1633.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1634.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1635.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1636.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1637.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1638.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1639.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	6
1640.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1641.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1642.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1643.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1644.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1645.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1646.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1647.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1648.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1649.	Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
1650.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1651.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1652.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1653.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1654.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1655.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1656.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1657.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1658.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1659.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1660.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1661.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1662.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1663.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1664.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1665.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1666.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1667.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1668.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1669.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1670.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1671.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1672.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1673.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1674.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1675.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1676.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1677.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
1678.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
1679.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1680.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1681.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1682.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5
1683.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1684.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1685.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1687.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1688.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
1689.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1690.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1691.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1692.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1693.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1694.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1695.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1696.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1697.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1698.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1699.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
*1700.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5*
1701.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1702.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1703.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1704.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1705.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1706.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1707.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1708.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1709.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1710.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1711.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1712.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZ,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZ,	5
1713.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1714.	Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
1715.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1716.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5
1717.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1718.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1719.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1720.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1721.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1722.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1723.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1724.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1725.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1726.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1727.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1728.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1729.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1730.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1731.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1732.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1733.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5
1734.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1735.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1736.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1737.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1738.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1739.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1740.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1741.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1742.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1743.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1744.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1745.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1746.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1747.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1748.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1749.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1750.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
1751.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1752.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1753.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1754.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1755.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1756.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1757.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1758.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1759.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1760.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1761.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1762.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1763.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1764.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1765.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1766.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1767.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1768.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1769.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1770.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1771.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1772.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1773.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1774.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1775.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1776.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1777.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1778.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1779.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1780.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1781.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1782.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1783.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1784.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1785.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1786.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1787.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4
1788.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1789.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1790.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1791.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1792.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1793.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1794.	Doris Schwaiger	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1795.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1796.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1797.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1798.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1799.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL	4
*1800.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4*
1801.	Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1802.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1803.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
1804.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1805.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1806.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4
1807.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1808.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1809.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1810.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1811.	Jelena Ristic	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1812.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1813.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1814.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1815.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1816.	Jessika Westen	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	4
1817.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1818.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1819.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1820.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1821.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1822.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1823.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1824.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1825.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1826.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1827.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1828.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1829.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1830.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1831.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1832.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1833.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1834.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1835.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1836.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1837.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1838.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1839.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1840.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1841.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1842.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1843.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1844.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1845.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1846.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1847.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1848.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1849.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1850.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1851.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1852.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1853.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1854.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1855.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1856.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1857.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1858.	Tiril Eckhoff	N,	21.05.90 in Baerum/N,	4
1859.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1860.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1861.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1862.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1863.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1864.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1865.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1866.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1867.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1868.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1869.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1870.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1871.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1872.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1873.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1874.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1875.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1876.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1877.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1878.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1879.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1880.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1881.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1882.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1883.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1884.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1885.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1886.	Chloe Goodman	GB,	10.06.93+D2207 in Brighton/GB,	3
1887.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1888.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1889.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1890.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1891.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1892.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1893.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1894.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1895.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1896.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1897.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1898.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1899.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
*1900.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3*
1901.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1902.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1903.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1904.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1905.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1906.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1907.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1908.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1909.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1910.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1911.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1912.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1913.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1914.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1915.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1916.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1917.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1918.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
1919.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	3
1920.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1921.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1922.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1923.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1924.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1925.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1926.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1927.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1928.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1929.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1930.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1931.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1932.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1933.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1934.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3
1935.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1936.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1937.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1938.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1939.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1940.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1941.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1942.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1943.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1944.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1945.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1946.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1947.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1948.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1949.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1950.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1951.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1952.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1953.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1954.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1955.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1956.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1957.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1958.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1959.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1960.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1961.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1962.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1963.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1964.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1965.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1966.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1967.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1968.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2
1969.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1970.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1971.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1972.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1973.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1974.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1975.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1976.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1977.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1978.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1979.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
1980.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1981.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1982.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1983.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1984.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1985.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1986.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1987.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1988.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1989.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1990.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1991.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1992.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1993.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1994.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MON,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MON	2
1995.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1996.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1997.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1998.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1999.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
*2000.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2*
2001.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2002.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2003.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
2004.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2005.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2006.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2007.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2008.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2009.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2010.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2011.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DEN,	28.02.93 in Randers/DEN,	2
2012.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2013.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2014.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2015.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB	2
2016.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2
2017.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2018.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2019.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
2020.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2021.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2022.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2023.	Jennifer Lahmers	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2024.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2
2025.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2026.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2027.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2028.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2029.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2030.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2031.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2032.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2033.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2034.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2035.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2036.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2037.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2038.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2039.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2040.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
2041.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2042.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2043.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2044.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
2045.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2046.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2047.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2048.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2049.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2050.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
2051.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2052.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2053.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2054.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2055.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2056.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2057.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
2058.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2059.	Sandra Berndt	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2060.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2061.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2062.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2063.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2064.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2065.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2066.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2067.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2068.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2069.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2070.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2071.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2
2072.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2073.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2074.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2075.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2076.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2077.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
2078.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
2079.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2080.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2081.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2082.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2083.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2084.	Anna Lewandowska	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2085.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2086.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
2087.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2088.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2089.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2090.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2091.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2092.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2093.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA	1
2094.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
2095.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2096.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2097.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2098.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
2099.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
*2100.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1*
2101.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2102.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2103.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2104.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2105.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2106.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2107.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2108.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2109.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2110.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2111.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2112.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2113.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2114.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2115.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2116.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2117.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2118.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2119.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2120.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2121.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2122.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2123.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2124.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2125.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2126.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2127.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2128.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2129.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2130.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2131.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2132.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in xxx/SWE,	1
2133.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2134.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2135.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
2136.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2137.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2138.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
2139.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2140.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2141.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2142.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2143.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2144.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in LA/USA,	1
2145.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2146.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2147.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2149.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2150.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2151.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2152.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2153.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2154.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2155.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2156.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2157.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2158.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2159.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2160.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2161.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2162.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2163.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2164.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	1
2165.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2166.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2167.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2168.	Marie Askehave,	DK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DK,	1
2169.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	1
2170.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2171.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2172.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2173.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2174.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in xxxxx /D,	1
2175.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2176.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2177.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2178.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2179.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2180.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2181.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2182.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2183.	Nicole (Seibert)	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2184.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2185.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1
2186.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2187.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2188.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
2189.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2190.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2191.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2192.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2193.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2194.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2195.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2196.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2197.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2198.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2199.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1
*2200.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1*
2201.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2202.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2203.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2204.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
2205.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2206.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2207.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2208.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2209.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2210.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2211.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2212.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2213.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2214.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2215.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
2216.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2217.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3171
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2591
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2239
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2199
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2103
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2089
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1615
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1585


*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6835
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6785
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4158
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2554
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1927
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1803
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1737
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1593
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1569


*Grüße Cav, congo64 und Walt*


----------



## gaertner23 (14 März 2020)

hier mein März-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Angela Braun
7.) Susi Brandt
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Annette Betz und Verena Püschel


----------



## lappi (19 März 2020)

März 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Natalie Portman
3 Charlize Theron
4 Maggie Gyllenhaal
5 Carrie Coon

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Reese Witherspoon
10 Keira Knightley


----------



## tort3 (21 März 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut love2
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Isabela Moner
5. Becky G
6. Evelyn Burdecki
7. Tanja Tischewitsch
8. Sopiko Guramishvili
9. Lili Paul-Roncalli
10. Rihanna
10. Angelina Heger
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## Walt (25 März 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im März 2020:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Leah Gotti





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Amrei Haardt





6. Maria Wedig





7. Josephine Becker





8. Sharon Berlinghoff





9. Gamze Senol





10. Diane Willems


----------



## Harry1982 (27 März 2020)

*März - Voting:*

1. Nina Kamenova Dobrev love2


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Katherine Grace McNamara


 

4. Vanessa Anne Hudgens 


 

5. Jaimie Lauren Alexander


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Kelsea Nicole Ballerini




8. Emma Rose Roberts


 

9. Melissa Marie Benoist


 

10. Victoria Dawn Justice


----------



## elcoco (27 März 2020)

JA für Lena M.-L., Marlene L., Annika L., !!!
absolut NEIN zu Lena G.!!!!!!! 
Ich finde Sie ist eine total falsche Lady!!! Zumindest ist Sie nicht so, wie Sie sich zeigt!!!! Jeder Auftritt von Ihr lässt einen unehrlichen Eindruck in mir erwecken....
Sie ist wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderer Mensch..... wie in der Öffentlichkeit.... traurig ....
Taillie hat Sie leider auch nicht....


----------



## Cav (28 März 2020)

elcoco schrieb:


> JA für Lena M.-L., Marlene L., Annika L., !!!
> absolut NEIN zu Lena G.!!!!!!!
> Ich finde Sie ist eine total falsche Lady!!! Zumindest ist Sie nicht so, wie Sie sich zeigt!!!! Jeder Auftritt von Ihr lässt einen unehrlichen Eindruck in mir erwecken....
> Sie ist wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderer Mensch..... wie in der Öffentlichkeit.... traurig ....
> Taillie hat Sie leider auch nicht....



Negative Votes gibt es hier nicht.

Aber deine drei Votes entsprechen den Regeln und werden gewertet, nächsten Monat gerne mehr dann gehen die auch alle in die Wertung ein :thumbup:


----------



## taurus79 (29 März 2020)

Die Liste für März

1. Isabelle Körner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Harriet von Waldenfels
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Jule Gölsdorf
6. Jessy Wellmer
7. Jasmin Wagner
8. Stefanie Hertel
9. Laura Wontorra
10.Magdalena Brzeska


----------



## Quick Nick (29 März 2020)

März 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Jana Azizi
05. Victoria Justice
06. Alina Merkau
07. Serena Salecker
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Laura Papendick
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## Don Sven (30 März 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär






3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Elena Garcia Gerlach





8. Birte Glang





9. Pauline Angert





10. Katrin Heß





10. Sarah Tkotsch





10. Friederike Sipp


----------



## NEF (30 März 2020)

März 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes	
2. Chloe Bennet	
3. Camila Cabello	*
*4. Jessica Alba	
5. Anna Kendrick	
6. Jordana Brewster	
7. Megan Fox	
8. Lily Collins	
9. Nina Agdal	
10. Kelli Berglund	
10. Izabel Goulart	
10.Sara Sampaio	*


----------



## dabi (30 März 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Priyanka Chopra
5.Mila Kunis
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Jennifer Lopez
8.Audriana Patridge
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Britney Spears


----------



## Hehnii (31 März 2020)

Hier meine Märzwertung 2020:


*1. Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ana de Armas 
3. Olivia Wild 
4. Ruby O. Fee
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Emily Osment
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Rachel Bilson​


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2020)

März 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Hannah Ferguson
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## StefanKa (1 Apr. 2020)

Fast verspätet in einer besonderen Zeit.

Bitte noch für MÄRZ berücksichtigen:

1. Lena Gercke
2. Susanne Seel
3. Katrin Albsteiger
4. Antonia Michalsky
5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl
6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
7. Sarah Bogen
8. Iris-Mareike Steen
9. Mariangela Scelsi
10. Mascha Müller

Danke!


----------



## Cav (1 Apr. 2020)

StefanKa schrieb:


> Fast verspätet in einer besonderen Zeit.
> 
> Bitte noch für MÄRZ berücksichtigen:
> 
> ...




Ist im März dabei


----------



## Cav (1 Apr. 2020)

Zum Ende des ersten Quartals wurde es an der Spitze wieder etwas enger, doch es gibt keine Veränderung auf den Plätzen.

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 01.04.2020 02:20

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6845
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6825
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4158

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3178
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2591
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2569
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2246
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2207
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2122
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2098
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1933
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1803
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1737
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1615
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1595
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1593
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
22.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1521
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1402
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1377
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1364
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1273
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1207
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1173
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1173
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1154
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1152
34.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
35.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1095
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1081
37.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1036
38.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1032
39.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1030
40.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1009
41.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1000
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	999
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	953
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	935
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	909
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
50.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
51.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	866
52.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	849
54.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	838
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	812
58.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	805
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	804
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	800
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	791
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	778
63.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	774
65.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
66.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	751
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	724
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	704
74.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	702
75.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	693
76.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	685
77.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	684
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
79.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	668
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	660
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	649
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	642
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta/USA,	636
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	629
85.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	619
86.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	618
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	611
88.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	600
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	587
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	556
93.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
94.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	548
95.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
96.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	536
97.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	535
98.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	534
99.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
*100.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	527*
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	526
102.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 511
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	510
105.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
106.	Veronika Fasterova	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
107.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
108.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	498
110.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
111.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
112.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	492
113.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
114.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
115.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	478
116.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	477
117.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	476
118.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	475
119.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
120.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
121.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
122.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
123.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467
124.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	467
125.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
126.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
127.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	454
128.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	454
129.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	448
130.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
131.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	444
132.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	444
133.	Jordana Brewster,	PAN,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	438
134.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
135.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
136.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
137.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	426
138.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	423
139.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx. Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	423
140.	Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	421
141.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	420
142.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	419
143.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
144.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
145.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
146.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
147.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	408
148.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	407
149.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
150.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
151.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	404
152.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
153.	Katheryn Winnick	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	397
154.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
155.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
156.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
157.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
158.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	389
159.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
160.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
161.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	383
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	379
163.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
164.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
165.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	369
166.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	366
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	366
168.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	364
169.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	363
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	357
171.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
172.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	356
173.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	356
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	352
175.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
176.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	347
177.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	346
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
179.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
180.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
181.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
182.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
184.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
185.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
186.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
187.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	328
188.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
189.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	324
190.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323
191.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
192.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
193.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
194.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
195.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
196.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
197.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313
198.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	313
199.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	305
*200.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302*
201.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	302
202.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
203.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
204.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
205.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
206.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
207.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	292
208.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
209.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
210.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
211.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
212.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
213.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	286
214.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
215.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
216.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	285
217.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
218.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	283
219.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	278
220.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	276
221.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
222.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	275
223.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
224.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	274
225.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
226.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
227.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D	272
228.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
229.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	272
230.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	272
231.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	271
232.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	269
233.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	268
234.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
235.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
236.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
238.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
239.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
240.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	255
241.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
242.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
243.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	253
244.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	252
245.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	252
246.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
247.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
248.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
249.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
250.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
251.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	247
252.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
253.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
254.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	242
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
256.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	238
257.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
258.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	235
259.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
260.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	232
261.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	231
262.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
263.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	230
264.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
265.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	228
266.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (geb. Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	227
268.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226
269.	Felicity Jones	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB	225
270.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
271.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	225
272.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	223
273.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
274.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
275.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
276.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
277.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
278.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
279.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	217
280.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
281.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
282.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	214
283.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	214
284.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
285.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
286.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
287.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
288.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
289.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
290.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	211
291.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
292.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
293.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	211
294.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
295.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
296.	Lily James	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
297.	Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	206
298.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	205
299.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	203
*300.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202*
301.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	202
302.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	201
303.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	201
304.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
305.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
306.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
307.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
308.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
309.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	192
310.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
311.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	191
312.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	190
313.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	190
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	188
315.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
316.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188
317.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	188
318.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
319.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	187
320.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185
321.	AJ Lee	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
322.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	184
323.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	184
324.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	183
325.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
326.	Saraya-Jade Bevis ( Paige )	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
327.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK	182
328.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	182
329.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
330.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
331.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
332.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
333.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
334.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	179
335.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	178
336.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
337.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
338.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	177
339.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
340.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
341.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
342.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
343.	Lejla-X (Schoen)	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	175
344.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
345.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
346.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
347.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	174
348.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
349.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
350.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
351.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	173
352.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
353.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
354.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
355.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	167
356.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
357.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
358.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
359.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur	166
360.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GRE,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GRE,	164
361.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
362.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	161
363.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
364.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	160
365.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
366.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	160
367.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
368.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	159
369.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	159
370.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	159
371.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	157
372.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
373.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
374.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
375.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
376.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
377.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	150
378.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	150
379.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
380.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
381.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
382.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
383.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
384.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
385.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
386.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
387.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
388.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	145
389.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	144
390.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	144
391.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	143
392.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
393.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
394.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	142
395.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
396.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	141
397.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93.in Weroth/D,	141
398.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
399.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
*400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	140*
401.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
402.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	139
403.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
404.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
405.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	138
406.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
407.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
408.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
409.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
410.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
411.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
412.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
413.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	133
414.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	133
415.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
416.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
417.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129
418.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	129
419.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
420.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
421.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
422.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
423.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126
424.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	126
425.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
426.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
427.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123
428.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
429.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	121
430.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
431.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	120
432.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
433.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
434.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
435.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	118
436.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
437.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
438.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
439.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	118
440.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
441.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
442.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
443.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
444.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	116
445.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	115
446.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	115
447.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
448.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	114
449.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
450.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
451.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
452.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
453.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112
454.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
455.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
456.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
457.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
458.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
459.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
460.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	107
461.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen	106
462.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
463.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106
464.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
465.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
466.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
467.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
468.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
469.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
470.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
471.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
472.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
473.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
474.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
475.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
476.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	103
477.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
478.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
479.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
480.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
481.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
482.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	100
483.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
484.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	98
485.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98
486.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
487.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
488.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	96
489.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
490.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
491.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	95
492.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
493.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
494.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
495.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	93
496.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
497.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
498.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	93
499.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
*500.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92*
501.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
502.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
503.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
504.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
505.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
506.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
507.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
508.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
509.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	90
510.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
511.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	89
512.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
513.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
514.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
515.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
516.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
517.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	87
518.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
519.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
520.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
521.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
522.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	86
523.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
524.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
525.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
526.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long beach/USA,	85
527.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
528.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
529.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
530.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
531.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
532.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
533.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
534.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	83
535.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
536.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	83
537.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
538.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
539.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA;	82
540.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
541.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	82
542.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
543.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
544.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in xxxxxx	80
545.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
546.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
547.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
548.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
549.	Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
550.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
551.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
552.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
553.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
554.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
555.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
556.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	77
557.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	76
558.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
559.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
560.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
561.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
562.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
563.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
564.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
565.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
566.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	74
567.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	74
568.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
569.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
570.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
571.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
572.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in Boca Raton/FL,	72
573.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
574.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
575.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
576.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
577.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
578.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	70
579.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	69
580.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
581.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
582.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
583.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
584.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	69
585.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	69
586.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
587.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	68
588.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
589.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
590.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
591.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
592.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
593.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	66
594.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
595.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
596.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
597.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
598.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
599.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
*600.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65*
601.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	64
602.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64
603.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D;	64
604.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	64
605.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	64
606.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
607.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
608.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
609.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
610.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62
611.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
612.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford/NY/USA,	61
613.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	61
614.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
615.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
616.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
617.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
618.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
619.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	60
620.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
621.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	59
622.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
623.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
624.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
625.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
626.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
627.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
628.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
629.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
630.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
631.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
632.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
633.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
634.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
635.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
636.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	56
637.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
638.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
639.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	56
640.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
641.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
642.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
643.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
644.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
645.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
646.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
647.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
648.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
649.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
650.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
651.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53
652.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
653.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
654.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
655.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	53
656.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
657.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
658.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
659.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	53
660.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
661.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
662.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
663.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
664.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
665.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
666.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
667.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
668.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt/D,	52
669.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
670.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
671.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
672.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
673.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
674.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
675.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
676.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
677.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
678.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
679.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
680.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
681.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
682.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
683.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
684.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49
685.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
686.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
687.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
688.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
689.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
690.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Mellbourne/AUS,	48
691.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
692.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
693.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
694.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
695.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
696.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
697.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	47
698.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	46
699.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
*700.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46*
701.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
702.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
703.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in …Hawaii/USA,	46
704.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
705.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
706.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
707.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	45
708.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
709.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
710.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
711.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
712.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
713.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
714.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
715.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
716.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
717.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
718.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
719.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
720.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
721.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	43
722.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
723.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	43
724.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	43
725.	Ivonne Schönherr	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
726.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
727.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	43
728.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
729.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
730.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
731.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
732.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
733.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
734.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
735.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	42
736.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
737.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41
738.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
739.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
740.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
741.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
742.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
743.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
744.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
745.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
746.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
747.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
748.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
749.	Hailey Baldwin,	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson/USA,	39
750.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
751.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
752.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
753.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	39
754.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
755.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	38
756.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	38
757.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	38
758.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	38
759.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
760.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
761.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
762.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
763.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
764.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	37
765.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
766.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
767.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
768.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
769.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
770.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
771.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
772.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
773.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
774.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
775.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
776.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
777.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
778.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
779.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
780.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
781.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
782.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in CZE,	35
783.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
784.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
785.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
786.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
787.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
788.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
789.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
790.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
791.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
792.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
793.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
794.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
795.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
796.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
797.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	34
798.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	33
799.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33
*800.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33*
801.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
802.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
803.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
804.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
805.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
806.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
807.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
808.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
809.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
810.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
811.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
812.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
813.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
814.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
815.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	32
816.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
817.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
818.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	32
819.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
820.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
821.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
822.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
823.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
824.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
825.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sant Petersburg/RUS,	31
826.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	31
827.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
828.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	30
829.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
830.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	30
831.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
832.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
833.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
834.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	30
835.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
836.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
837.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
838.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
839.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
840.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
841.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
842.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
843.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	30
844.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
845.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
846.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
847.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
848.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
849.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
850.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
851.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
852.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
853.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
854.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
855.	Lucy Mecklenburgh	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
856.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
857.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
858.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
859.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
860.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
861.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
862.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	29
863.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
864.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
865.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
866.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
867.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
868.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
869.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
870.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
871.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt/D,	28
872.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
873.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
874.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
875.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
876.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
877.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
878.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
879.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
880.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
881.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	27
882.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
883.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
884.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
885.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
886.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
887.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
888.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
889.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
890.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
891.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
892.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
893.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	26
894.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
895.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
896.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
897.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
898.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
899.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
*900.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26*
901.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
902.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
903.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
904.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
905.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	25
906.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
907.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
908.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
909.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
910.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
911.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
912.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
913.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
914.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
915.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
916.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
917.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	25
918.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
919.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
920.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
921.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
922.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
923.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
924.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
925.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
926.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
927.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
928.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
929.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
930.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
931.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
932.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
933.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
934.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
935.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
936.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
937.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D;	23
938.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
939.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
940.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
941.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
942.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
943.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
944.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
945.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
946.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
947.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
948.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
949.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
950.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
951.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
952.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
953.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
954.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
955.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
956.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
957.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
958.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
959.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
960.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
961.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
962.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
963.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
964.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
965.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
966.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
967.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
968.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	21
969.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
970.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
971.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
972.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
973.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
974.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
975.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
976.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	21
977.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
978.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
979.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
980.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
981.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
982.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
983.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
984.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
985.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
986.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20
987.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
988.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
989.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
990.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
991.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
992.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
993.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
994.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
995.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
996.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
997.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
998.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
999.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
*1000.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	19*
1001.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1002.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1003.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1004.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
1005.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1006.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1007.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1008.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1009.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1010.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1011.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1012.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1013.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1014.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1015.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1016.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1017.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1018.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1019.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1020.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1021.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1022.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1023.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1024.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1025.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1026.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1027.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1028.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1029.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1030.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1031.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1032.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1033.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1034.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1035.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1036.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1037.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1038.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1039.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1040.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1041.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1042.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1043.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1044.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1045.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1046.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1047.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1048.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	18
1049.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1050.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1051.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1052.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1053.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1054.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1055.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1056.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1057.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1058.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1059.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1060.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1061.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1062.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1063.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	17
1064.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1065.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1066.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1067.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1068.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1069.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1070.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1071.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1072.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1073.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1074.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1075.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1076.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	16
1077.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1078.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1079.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1080.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1081.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1082.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL,	16
1083.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1084.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1085.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1086.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1087.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1088.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1089.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1090.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1091.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1092.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1093.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1094.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1095.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1096.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1097.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1098.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1099.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
*1100.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15*
1101.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1102.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1103.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1104.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1105.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1106.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1107.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1108.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1109.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1110.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1111.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1112.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1113.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1114.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1115.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1116.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1117.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1118.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1119.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1120.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1121.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1122.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1123.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1124.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1125.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1126.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	15
1127.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1128.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA	14
1129.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1130.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1131.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1132.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1133.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1134.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1135.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1136.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1137.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1138.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1139.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1140.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1141.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1142.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1143.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1144.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1145.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1146.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1147.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1148.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1149.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1150.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1151.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1152.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1153.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1154.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1155.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1156.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1157.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1158.	Taylor Schilling	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1159.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1160.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1161.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1162.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1163.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1164.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1165.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1166.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1167.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1168.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1169.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1170.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1171.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1172.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1173.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1174.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1175.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1176.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1177.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1178.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1179.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1180.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1181.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1182.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1183.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1184.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1185.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1186.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1187.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1188.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1189.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1190.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1191.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1192.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1193.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1194.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1195.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1196.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1197.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1198.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1199.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
*1200.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12*
1201.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1202.	Franziska Wiese,	D, 17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1203.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1204.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1205.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1206.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1207.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1208.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1209.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1210.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1211.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1212.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1213.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1214.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1215.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1216.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1217.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1218.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12
1219.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1220.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1221.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1222.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1223.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1224.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1225.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1226.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1227.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1228.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1229.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1230.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1231.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1233.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1234.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1236.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1237.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1238.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1239.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1240.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1241.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1242.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1243.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1244.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1245.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1246.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1247.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
1248.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1249.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1250.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1251.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1252.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1253.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1254.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1255.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1256.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1257.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1258.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1259.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1260.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1261.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1262.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1263.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1264.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1265.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1266.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB	10
1267.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1268.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1269.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F, 10
1270.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1271.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1272.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1273.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1274.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1275.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1276.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1277.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	10
1278.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1279.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1280.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1281.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1282.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1283.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1284.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1285.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1286.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1287.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1288.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1289.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1290.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1291.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1292.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1293.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1294.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1295.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1296.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1297.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1298.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D;	10
1299.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
*1300.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10*
1301.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1302.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1303.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1304.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1305.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1306.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1307.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1308.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1309.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1310.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1311.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1312.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1313.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1314.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1315.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1316.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1317.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1318.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1319.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1320.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1321.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1322.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1323.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1324.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1325.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1326.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1327.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1328.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1329.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1330.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1331.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1332.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1333.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1334.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1335.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1336.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt/D,	10
1337.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1338.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1339.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1340.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1341.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1342.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1343.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1344.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1345.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1346.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1347.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1348.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1349.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1350.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1351.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1352.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1353.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1354.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1355.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1356.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1357.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1358.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1359.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1360.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1361.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1362.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1363.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1364.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1365.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1366.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1367.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1368.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1369.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1370.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1371.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1372.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1373.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1374.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1375.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1376.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1377.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1378.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1379.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1380.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1381.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1382.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1383.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1384.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1385.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1386.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1387.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1388.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1389.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1390.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1391.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1392.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1393.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1394.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1395.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1396.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1397.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1398.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1399.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
*1400.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9*
1401.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1402.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9
1403.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1404.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1405.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1406.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1407.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1408.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1409.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1410.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1411.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1412.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1413.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1414.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1415.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1416.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1417.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1418.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1419.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1420.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1421.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1422.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1423.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1424.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1425.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1426.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1427.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1428.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1429.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1430.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1431.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1432.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1433.	Alana De La Garza	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1434.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann)	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1435.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1436.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1437.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1438.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1439.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1440.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1441.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1442.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1443.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1444.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1445.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1446.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1447.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1448.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1449.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1450.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1451.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1452.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1453.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1454.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1455.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1456.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1457.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1458.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1459.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1460.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1461.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1462.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1463.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1464.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1465.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1466.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1467.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1468.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1469.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1470.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1471.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1472.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1473.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1474.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1475.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1476.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1477.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1478.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1479.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1480.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1481.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1482.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1483.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1484.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1485.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1486.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1487.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1488.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
1489.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1490.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1491.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1492.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1493.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1494.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1495.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1496.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1497.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak ),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1498.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1499.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
*1500.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8*
1501.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1502.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	8
1503.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1504.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1505.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1506.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1507.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE	8
1508.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1509.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1510.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1511.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1512.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1513.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1514.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1515.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1516.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1517.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1518.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1519.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1520.	Anna Fleischhauer	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1521.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1522.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1523.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1524.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1525.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1526.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1527.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1528.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1529.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1530.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D	7
1531.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1532.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1533.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1534.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1535.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1536.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1537.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1538.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1539.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1540.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1541.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1542.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1543.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1544.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1545.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1546.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1547.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	7
1548.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1549.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1550.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1551.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1552.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1553.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1554.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1555.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1556.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1557.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1558.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1559.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1560.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1561.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1562.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1563.	Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1564.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	7
1565.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1566.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1567.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1568.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1569.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1570.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1571.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1572.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1573.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1574.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1575.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1576.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1577.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1578.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1579.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1580.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1581.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1582.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1583.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1584.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1585.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1586.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1587.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1588.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1589.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1590.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1591.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1592.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	7
1593.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1594.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1595.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1596.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1597.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1598.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1599.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
*1600.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6*
1601.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1602.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1603.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1604.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1605.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1606.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1607.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1608.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1609.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1610.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1611.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1612.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1613.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1614.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1615.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1616.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1617.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1618.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1619.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1620.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1621.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1622.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1623.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1624.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1625.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1626.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1627.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1628.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1629.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1630.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1631.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1632.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1633.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1634.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1635.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1636.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1637.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1638.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1639.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1640.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	6
1641.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1642.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1643.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1644.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1645.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1646.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1647.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1648.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1649.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1650.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1651.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1652.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1653.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1654.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1655.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1656.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1657.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1658.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1659.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1660.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1661.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1662.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1663.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1664.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1665.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1666.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1667.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1668.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1669.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1670.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1671.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1672.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1673.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1674.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1675.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1676.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1677.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1678.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
1679.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
1680.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1681.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1682.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1683.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5
1684.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1685.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1686.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1687.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1688.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1689.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
1690.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1691.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1692.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1693.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1694.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1695.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1696.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1697.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1698.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1699.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
*1700.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5*
1701.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1702.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1703.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1704.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1705.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1706.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1707.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1708.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1709.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1710.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1711.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1712.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1713.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1714.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1715.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1716.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1717.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt-M/D,	5
1718.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1719.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1720.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1721.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1722.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1723.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1724.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1725.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1726.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1727.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1728.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1729.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1730.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1731.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1732.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1733.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1734.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt/Main/D,	5
1735.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1736.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1737.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1738.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1739.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1740.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1741.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1742.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1743.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1744.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1745.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1746.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1747.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1748.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1749.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1750.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1751.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
1752.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1753.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1754.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1755.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1756.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1757.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1758.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1759.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1760.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1761.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1762.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1763.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1764.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1765.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1766.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1767.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1768.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1769.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1770.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1771.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1772.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1773.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1774.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1775.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1776.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1777.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1778.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1779.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1780.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1781.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1782.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1783.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1784.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1785.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1786.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1787.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1788.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4
1789.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1790.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1791.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1792.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1793.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1794.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1795.	Doris Schwaiger	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1796.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1797.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1798.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1799.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
*1800.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL	4*
1801.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1802.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1803.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1804.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
1805.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1806.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1807.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks	4
1808.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1809.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1810.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1811.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1812.	Jelena Ristic	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1813.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1814.	Jennifer Nguyen	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1815.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1816.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1817.	Jessika Westen	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	4
1818.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1819.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1820.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1821.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1822.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1823.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1824.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1825.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1826.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1827.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1828.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1829.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1830.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1831.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1832.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1833.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1834.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1835.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1836.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1837.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1838.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1839.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1840.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1841.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1842.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1843.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1844.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1845.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1846.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1847.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1848.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1849.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1850.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1851.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1852.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1853.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1854.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1855.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1856.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1857.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1858.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1859.	Tiril Eckhoff	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1860.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1861.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1862.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1863.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1864.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1865.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1866.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1867.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1868.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1869.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1870.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1871.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1872.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1873.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1874.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1875.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1876.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1877.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1878.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1879.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1880.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1881.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1882.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1883.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1884.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1885.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1886.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1887.	Chloe Goodman	GB,	10.06.93+D2207 in Brighton/GB,	3
1888.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1889.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1890.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1891.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1892.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1893.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1894.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1895.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1896.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1897.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1898.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1899.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
*1900.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3*
1901.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1902.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1903.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1904.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1905.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1906.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1907.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1908.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1909.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1910.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1911.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1912.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1913.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1914.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1915.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1916.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1917.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1918.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1919.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
1920.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1921.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1922.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1923.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1924.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1925.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1926.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1927.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1928.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1929.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1930.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1931.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1932.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1933.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1934.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL	3
1935.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1936.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1937.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1938.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1939.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1940.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1941.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1942.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1943.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1944.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1945.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1946.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1947.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1948.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1949.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1950.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1951.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1952.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1953.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1954.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1955.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1956.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1957.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1958.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1959.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1960.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1961.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1962.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	3
1963.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1964.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1965.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1966.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1967.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1968.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1969.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2
1970.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1971.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1972.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1973.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1974.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1975.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1976.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1977.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1978.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1979.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1980.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
1981.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1982.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1983.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1984.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1985.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1986.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1987.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1988.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1989.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1990.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1991.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1992.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1993.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1994.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1995.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1996.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1997.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1998.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1999.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
*2000.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2*
2001.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2002.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2003.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2004.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
2005.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2006.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2007.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2008.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2009.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2010.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2011.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2012.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2013.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2014.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2015.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2016.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2017.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2
2018.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2019.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2020.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
2021.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2022.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2023.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2024.	Jennifer Lahmers	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2025.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt/M./D,	2
2026.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2027.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2028.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2029.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2030.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2031.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2032.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2033.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2034.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2035.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2036.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2037.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2038.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2039.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2040.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2041.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
2042.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2043.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2044.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2045.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
2046.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2047.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2048.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2049.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2050.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2051.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
2052.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2053.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2054.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2055.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2056.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2057.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2058.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JP,	2
2059.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2060.	Sandra Berndt	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2061.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2062.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2063.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2064.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2065.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2066.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2067.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2068.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2069.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2070.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2071.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2072.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2
2073.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2074.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2075.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2076.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2077.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2078.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
2079.	Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
2080.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2081.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2082.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2083.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2084.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2085.	Anna Lewandowska	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2086.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2087.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
2088.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2089.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2090.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2091.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2092.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2093.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2094.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA	1
2095.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
2096.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2097.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2098.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2099.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
*2100.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1*
2101.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2102.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2103.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2104.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2105.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2106.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2107.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2108.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2109.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2110.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2111.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2112.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2113.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2114.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2115.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2117.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2118.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2119.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2120.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2121.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2122.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2123.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2124.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2125.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2126.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2127.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2128.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2129.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2130.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2131.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2132.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2133.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in xxx/SWE,	1
2134.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2135.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2136.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
2137.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2138.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2139.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
2140.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2141.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2142.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2143.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2144.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2145.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2146.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2147.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2148.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2149.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2150.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2151.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2152.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2153.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2154.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2155.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2156.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2157.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2158.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2159.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2160.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2161.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2162.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2163.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2164.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2165.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2166.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2167.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2168.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2169.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	1
2170.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2171.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2172.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2173.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2174.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2175.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2176.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2177.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2178.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2179.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2180.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2181.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2182.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2183.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2184.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2185.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1
2186.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2187.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2188.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
2189.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2190.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2191.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2192.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2193.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2194.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2195.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2196.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2197.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2198.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2199.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1
*2200.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1*
2201.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2202.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2203.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2204.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
2205.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2206.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2207.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2208.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2209.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2210.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2211.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2212.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2213.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2214.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2215.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1
2216.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2217.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1





*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3178
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2591
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2246
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2207
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2122
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2098
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1615
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1595


*TOP 10 Deutsch: * 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6845
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6825
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4158
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2569
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1933
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1803
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1737
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1593
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574



*Grüße Cav, congo64 und Walt*


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2020)

Für April (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Emily Blunt


 
3. Maggie Rogers & Zoey Deutch


 
5. Ana de Armas


 
6. Daisy Ridley


 
7. Elizabeth Debicki


 
8. Reese Witherspoon


 
9. Katie Holmes


 
10. Anna Kendrick


 
10. Gemma Arterton


 
10. Jane Levy


 
​


----------



## RoadDog (1 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Melissa Benoist
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Naomi Scott
8. Sydney Sierota
9. Isabela Moner
10. Nicole Maines


----------



## hsvmann (1 Apr. 2020)

*04 / 20*


1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice
Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## tino2003 (1 Apr. 2020)

April 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Valentina/Cheyenne Pahde
05. Marina Marx
06. Julia Lindholm
07. Chloe Moretz
08. Lola Weippert (BigFM-Moderatorin)
09. Sophia Lillis
10. Madeleine Krakor


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Apr. 2020)

Für April 2020 meine Wertung:




 Lili Paul-Roncalli


 Christina Luft


 Stephanie Stumph (D, 07.07.84 in Dresden)


 Lena Gercke


 Barbara Meier


 Katharina Rumpus


 Michelle Uhrig


 Ruby O. Fee


 Kiira Korpi


 Anna Fischer (D, 18.07.86 in Berlin) und


 Julia Lindholm


----------



## ManuN (3 Apr. 2020)

April 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Andrea Kaiser
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## brian69 (3 Apr. 2020)

*April 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Alexandra Daddario*




 



*
4. Natalie Dormer 5. Brittany Snow 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 



*
7. Jennifer Lawrence 8. Scarlett Johannson 9. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 




*10.
Isla Fisher - Jenna Dewan - Lucy Hale*




 

 

​


----------



## kamy (5 Apr. 2020)

*2020 - 04

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## STF (8 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

1. Sandra Thier
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Eva Diederich
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Taylor Swift
6. Ina Dietz
7. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
8. Judith Rakers
9. Anneke Dürrkopp
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Anja Reschke


----------



## congo64 (8 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## benedikt (10 Apr. 2020)

April 2020:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Lena Gercke
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09 .Hailey Bieber
10.Irina Shayk
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## Ryan Atwood (11 Apr. 2020)

April 2020 Voting

01.) Victoria Justice 
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Lena Gercke
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
06.) Sophia Bush 
07.) Deborah Ann Woll
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Marlene Lufen 
10.) Angelique Kerber 
10.) Susanna Ohlen


----------



## Relleumlime (14 Apr. 2020)

04/2020

1. Kamilla Senjo 
2. Kristina Sterz 
3. Jule Gölsdorf 
4. Yve Fehring 
5. Alexandra Kröber, Berlin, 18.4.1982
6. Bella Lesnik
7. Mara Bergmann 
8. Laura Dünnwald
9. Stephanie Meißner 
10. Birgit Klaus
10. Silvia Laubenbacher
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## lappi (16 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Natalie Portman
3 Charlize Theron
4 Maggie Gyllenhaal
5 Carrie Coon

6 Keira Knightley 
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Reese Witherspoon
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## Anakin (18 Apr. 2020)

_April 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Georgia Jones
#08: Jolee Love 
#09: Lejla-x 
#10: Marlene Lufen
#10: Susanna Ohlen 
#10: Beatrice Egli


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Apr. 2020)

hier mein April-Voting:

1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Caren Miosga
7.) Susi Brandt
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Annette Betz und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (19 Apr. 2020)

Ranking für den April 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


 

3. Kelly Bensimon


 

4. Jania Uhse


 

5. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6. Alica Schmidt


 

7. Michelle Keegan


 

8. Viki Odintcova


 

9. Kimberley Garner


 

10. Alicia Vikander


 

10. Peyton List (*1986)


 

10. Martina Colombari


----------



## Cav (22 Apr. 2020)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 22.04.2020 12:00

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6894
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6852
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4203

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3215
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2617
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2569
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2252
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2227
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2122
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2098
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1936
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1814
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1769
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1621
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1595
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1593
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
22.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1521
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1414
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1384
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1364
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1273
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1212
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1192
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1173
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1163
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1152
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1105
35.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1081
37.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1040
38.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1038
39.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1036
40.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1011
41.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1010
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1000
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	973
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	953
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	939
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
50.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
51.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	871
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	857
53.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	841
55.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
56.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
57.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	816
58.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	812
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	807
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	800
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	791
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	784
63.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	774
65.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
66.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	751
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
72.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	704
72.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	704
75.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	702
76.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	697
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
79.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	668
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	660
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	655
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	642
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	640
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	629
85.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	620
86.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	619
87.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	611
88.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	600
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	564
93.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
94.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
95.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	546
96.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	542
97.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
98.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	535
99.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
99.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	532
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	526
102.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 514
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	510
105.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
106.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
107.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
108.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	501
109.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
110.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	499
111.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
112.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
113.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	487
114.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
115.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
116.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	479
117.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	478
118.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	476
119.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
120.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
120.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	471
122.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
123.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
124.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	467
125.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	461
126.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
127.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
127.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	454
129.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	452
130.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	451
131.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
131.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	447
133.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	438
134.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
135.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	432
135.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
137.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	428
137.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
139.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	426
140.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	424
141.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	421
142.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	420
143.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
144.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
144.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
146.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
147.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	410
148.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	408
149.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	407
150.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
151.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
152.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	399
153.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
153.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	397
155.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
156.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
157.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
158.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	389
158.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
160.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
161.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	379
163.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
164.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	372
165.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	371
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	370
166.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
168.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	369
169.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	366
170.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	363
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	357
172.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
172.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	356
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	354
175.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	347
175.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
177.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	346
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
178.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
180.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
181.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
181.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	336
183.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
185.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
186.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
187.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
188.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
189.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
190.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	323
190.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
192.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
193.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
193.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
195.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
195.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	316
197.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
198.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	313
199.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	305
200.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
200.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	302
202.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
202.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
204.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	296
205.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
205.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	295
207.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
207.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
209.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	292
210.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
211.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
211.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
213.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
213.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
215.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
215.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
217.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
217.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	283
219.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	282
220.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	279
220.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	279
222.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	278
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	277
224.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	276
224.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
226.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
227.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
227.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
229.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
229.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
231.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
232.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	269
233.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	268
234.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
235.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
236.	Emily Ratajkowski,	GB,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
238.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	262
239.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
239.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
241.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
241.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
243.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	253
244.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	252
244.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	252
244.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	252
247.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
248.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
248.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
250.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
250.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
252.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
253.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
254.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	242
254.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
256.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	241
257.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
258.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	235
258.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	235
260.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	233
261.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	232
261.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
263.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	231
264.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
264.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
264.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	230
267.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
268.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
269.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	227
270.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	226
271.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	225
271.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
273.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
274.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
275.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	221
276.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
277.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
278.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
278.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
278.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	217
281.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
281.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
283.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
283.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
283.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
283.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
283.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
288.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
288.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
290.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	211
290.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	211
290.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
290.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
294.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
294.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
296.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
297.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	206
298.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	205
299.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	203
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	203
301.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	202
301.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
303.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	201
304.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	200
305.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	197
306.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
307.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
309.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
310.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
311.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
311.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	191
313.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	190
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	188
314.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
314.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	188
314.	Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	188
314.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	188
319.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
319.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
321.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	186
322.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	185
323.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
323.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	184
323.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	184
326.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
326.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
328.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
329.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
329.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
329.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	181
329.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
333.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	180
333.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
335.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	179
335.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
337.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
337.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	177
337.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
337.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	177
341.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
341.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
341.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
341.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
345.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
345.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	174
345.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
345.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
349.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
349.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
349.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
352.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
353.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
354.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
355.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	167
356.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
356.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
356.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
356.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
360.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GRE,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GRE,	164
361.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
362.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	161
362.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	161
362.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	161
365.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	160
365.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
365.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
368.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	159
368.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
368.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
371.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
372.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
373.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
374.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
375.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
376.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	150
376.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
376.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
379.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
379.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
379.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
379.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
383.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
384.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
385.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
386.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
386.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
386.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
386.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	145
390.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	144
390.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	144
390.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	144
393.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
393.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
395.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	142
396.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
396.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	141
396.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
399.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
399.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
399.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	140
399.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	140
403.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
404.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	138
404.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
404.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
407.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	137
407.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
407.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
407.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
411.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	136
411.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
413.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
413.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
415.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
416.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
416.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
418.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	130
419.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	129
420.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
421.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
421.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
421.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
424.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93.in Budapest/HUN,	126
425.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	124
425.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
425.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
428.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	123
429.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	122
429.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
431.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	120
431.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
431.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	120
434.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
434.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
434.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
434.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	119
434.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	119
439.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	118
439.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
439.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
439.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
443.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
443.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
446.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
447.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	114
447.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
449.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
449.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
449.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
452.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
452.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	112
452.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
455.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
455.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
457.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
458.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	109
459.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
459.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
461.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	106
461.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
461.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	106
461.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
465.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
465.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
465.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
465.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
465.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
470.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
470.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
470.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
470.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
470.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	104
470.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
470.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
477.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
477.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	103
477.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
477.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
481.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
481.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	102
481.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	102
481.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
485.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
485.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	100
487.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
488.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	98
489.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
489.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
491.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
491.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
493.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
493.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
493.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
496.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
496.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
496.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	93
499.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
499.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
499.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
499.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
499.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92
504.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
504.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
504.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
504.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
508.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
508.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
508.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
511.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	89
511.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
513.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
513.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
513.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
513.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
513.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
513.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	88
519.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	87
519.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
521.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
521.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
521.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
521.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	86
525.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
525.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
525.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
525.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
525.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
530.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
530.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth ),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
530.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
530.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
530.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
535.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
535.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
535.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
535.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
539.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
539.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
539.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	82
542.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
543.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
543.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
543.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
546.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
546.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
546.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
546.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
546.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
551.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
551.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
553.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
553.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
553.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
553.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	77
557.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	76
557.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
557.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
560.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
560.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	75
560.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
563.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
563.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
563.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	74
563.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
563.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
563.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
563.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	74
570.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
570.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
572.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
572.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
572.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	72
572.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
572.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
577.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
577.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
577.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
580.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
580.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	70
580.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	70
580.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
584.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
584.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
584.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
584.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
584.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
584.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	69
590.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
590.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
590.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
590.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
594.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
594.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
596.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
597.	Ali Krieger	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
597.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
597.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
597.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
597.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
597.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
603.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	64
603.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	64
603.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
606.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
606.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
606.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
606.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
606.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	63
611.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	62
611.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
613.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	61
613.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
613.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	61
616.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
616.	Elodie Yung	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
616.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
616.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
616.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
621. Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU,	59
621.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
621.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
621.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
621.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
626.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
626.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
626.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
626.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
626.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
626.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
632.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
632.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
632.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
632.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
636.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	56
636.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
636.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	56
636.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
636.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
636.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	56
636.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
643.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
643.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
643.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
646.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
646.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
646.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
646.	Melanie Walsh	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
646.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
646.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
646.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
653.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	53
653.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
653.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
653.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	53
653.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
653.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
653.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
653.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
661.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
661.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
661.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
661.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	52
661.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
661.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
661.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
661.	Renee ( Young ) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
661.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
670.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
670.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
670.	Emma Kuziara	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
670.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
670.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
675.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
675.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
675.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
675.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
675.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
675.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
675.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
682.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
682.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
682.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
682.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	49
686.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	48
686.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	48
686.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
686.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
686.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
686.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
686.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
693.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
693.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	47
693.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
693.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
693.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
693.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
693.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
700.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
700.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
700.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
700.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
700.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
700.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
706.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
706.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	45
706.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
706.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
706.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
706.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
706.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
713.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
713.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
713.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
713.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
713.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
713.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
713.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
713.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
713.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
713.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
723.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
723.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	43
723.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
723.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
723.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	43
728.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
728.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
728.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	42
728.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
728.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	42
728.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
728.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
728.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
728.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
737.	Bojana Krsmanovic	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
737.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	41
737.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	41
737.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
737.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
742.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
742.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
742.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
742.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
742.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
742.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
748.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
748.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
748.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
748.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
748.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
748.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
748.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	39
755.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
755.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	38
755.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	38
755.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
755.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
755.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
755.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
755.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
755.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
755.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
765.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar)	D,	12.07.62 in München	37
765.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
765.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
765.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
765.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
765.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
765.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
765.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
765.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
765.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
775.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
775.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
775.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
775.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
775.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
775.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
781.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
781.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
781.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
781.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
781.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
781.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
781.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
781.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
789.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
789.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	34
789.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
789.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
789.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
789.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
789.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
789.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
789.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
789.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
789.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
800.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
800.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in xxxxxxxx/xxx	33
800.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
800.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
800.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
800.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
800.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
800.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
800.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
800.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
810.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
810.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
810.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
810.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
810.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
810.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
810.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
810.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	32
810.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
810.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
820.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
820.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
820.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	31
820.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
820.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
820.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
820.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
827.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
827.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	30
827.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
827.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	30
827.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
827.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
827.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
827.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	30
827.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
827.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
827.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
827.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	30
827.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
827.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
827.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
827.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
827.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
844.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
844.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
844.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
844.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
844.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
844.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
844.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
844.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
844.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
844.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
844.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	29
844.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
844.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
844.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	29
844.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
844.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
844.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
844.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
844.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
844.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
844.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
865.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
865.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
865.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
865.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
865.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
865.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
865.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
865.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
865.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
865.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
865.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
865.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
865.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
865.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
879.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
879.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
879.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
879.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
879.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	27
879.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
879.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
879.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
879.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
879.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
879.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
879.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
891.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
891.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
891.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
891.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
891.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
891.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
891.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
891.	Lea Marlen Woitack	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
891.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
891.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
891.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
891.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
891.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
904.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
904.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
904.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	25
904.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	25
904.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
904.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	25
904.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	25
904.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
904.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
904.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
904.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
904.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
904.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
904.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
904.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
904.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
904.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
921.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
921.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
921.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
921.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
921.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
921.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
921.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
921.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
921.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
930.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
930.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
930.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
930.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
930.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
930.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
930.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
930.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
930.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
930.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
930.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
930.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
930.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
930.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
930.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
945.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
945.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
945.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
945.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
945.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
945.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
945.	Ilka Bessin ( Cindy aus Marzahn )	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
945.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
945.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
945.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
945.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
945.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
945.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
945.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
945.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
945.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
945.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
962.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
962.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
962.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
962.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
962.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
962.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
962.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
962.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	21
962.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
962.	Kathrin Osterode	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
962.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
962.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
962.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
962.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
962.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
962.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
962.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
979.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
979.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
979.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
979.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
979.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
979.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
979.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
979.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
979.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
979.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	20
979.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
979.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
979.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
979.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
979.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
979.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
979.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
979.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
979.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
979.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
999.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
999.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
999.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
999.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
999.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
999.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
999.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
999.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
999.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
999.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
999.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
999.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
999.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
999.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
999.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
999.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
999.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
999.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
999.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
999.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	19
999.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
999.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
999.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
999.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
999.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
999.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1025.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1025.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1025.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1025.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1025.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1025.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1025.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1025.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1025.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1025.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1025.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1025.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1025.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1025.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1025.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1025.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1025.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1025.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1025.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1025.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1025.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	18
1025.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1025.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1025.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1025.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1025.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1025.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1052.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1052.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1052.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1052.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1052.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1052.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1052.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1052.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1052.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1052.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1052.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1052.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1052.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1052.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1052.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1052.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1052.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1052.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1052.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1052.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1052.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1073.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1073.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1073.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1073.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1073.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1073.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1073.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1073.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1073.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1073.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1073.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1073.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL,	16
1073.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1073.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1073.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1073.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1073.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1073.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1073.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1073.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1073.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1073.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1073.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1073.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1073.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1073.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1073.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1073.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1101.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1101.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1101.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1101.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1101.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1101.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1101.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1101.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1101.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1101.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1101.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1101.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1101.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1101.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1101.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1101.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1101.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1101.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1101.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1101.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1101.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1101.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1101.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1101.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1101.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1101.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	15
1101.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1101.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1129.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1129.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA	14
1129.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1129.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1129.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1129.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1129.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1129.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1129.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1129.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1129.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1129.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1129.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1129.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1129.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1129.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1129.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1129.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1129.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1129.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1129.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1129.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1129.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1129.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1129.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1129.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1129.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1129.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1129.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1129.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1129.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1129.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1129.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1129.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1129.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1129.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1129.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1166.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1166.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1166.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1166.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1166.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1166.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1166.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1166.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1166.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1166.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1166.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1166.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1166.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1166.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1166.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1166.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1166.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1166.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1166.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1166.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1166.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1166.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1166.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1166.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1166.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1166.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1166.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1166.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1166.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1166.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1196.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1196.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1196.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1196.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1196.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1196.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1196.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1196.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1196.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1196.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1196.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1196.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1196.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1196.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1196.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1196.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1196.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1196.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1196.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1196.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1196.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1196.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1196.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1196.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1196.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1196.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12
1196.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1196.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1196.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1196.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1196.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1196.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1196.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1196.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1196.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1196.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1232.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1232.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1232.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1232.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1232.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1232.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1232.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1232.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1232.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1232.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1232.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1232.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1232.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1232.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1232.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
1232.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1232.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1232.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1232.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1232.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1232.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1232.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1232.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1232.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1232.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1232.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1232.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1232.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1232.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1232.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1232.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1269.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1269.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1269.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1269.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1269.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1269.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1269.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1269.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1269.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1269.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1269.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1269.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1269.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1269.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1269.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1269.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1269.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1269.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1269.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1269.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1269.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1269.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1269.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1269.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1269.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1269.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1269.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1269.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1269.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1269.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1269.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1269.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1269.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1269.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1269.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1269.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1269.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1269.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1269.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1269.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1269.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1269.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1269.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1269.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1269.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1269.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1269.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1269.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1269.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1269.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1269.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1269.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1269.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1269.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1269.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1269.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1269.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1269.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1269.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1269.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1269.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1269.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1269.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1269.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1269.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1269.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1269.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1269.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1269.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1269.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1269.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1269.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1269.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1269.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1269.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1269.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1269.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1269.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1347.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1347.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1347.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1347.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1347.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1347.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1347.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1347.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1347.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1347.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1347.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1347.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1347.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1347.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1347.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1347.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1347.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1347.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1347.	Daniela Ziegler, D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1347.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1347.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1347.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1347.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1347.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1347.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1347.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1347.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1347.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1347.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1347.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1347.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1347.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1347.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1347.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1347.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1347.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1347.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1347.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1347.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1347.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1347.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1347.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1347.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1347.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1347.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1347.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1347.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1347.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1347.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1347.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1347.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1347.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1347.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1347.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1347.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1347.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1347.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1347.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1347.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9
1347.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1347.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	9
1347.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1347.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1347.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1347.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1347.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1347.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1347.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1347.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1347.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1347.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1347.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1347.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1347.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1347.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1347.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1347.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1347.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1347.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1347.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	9
1347.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1347.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1347.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1347.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1347.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1347.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1347.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1347.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1347.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1347.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1437.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1437.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1437.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1437.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1437.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1437.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1437.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1437.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1437.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1437.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1437.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1437.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1437.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1437.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1437.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	8
1437.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1437.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1437.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1437.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1437.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1437.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1437.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1437.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1437.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1437.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1437.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1437.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1437.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1437.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1437.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1437.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1437.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1437.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1437.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1437.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1437.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1437.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1437.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1437.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1437.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1437.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1437.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1437.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1437.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1437.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1437.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1437.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1437.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1437.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1437.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1437.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1437.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1437.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	8
1437.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1437.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1437.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1437.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1437.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1437.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1437.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1437.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1437.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1437.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1437.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1437.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1437.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1437.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1437.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1437.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1437.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1437.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1437.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1437.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1437.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1437.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D.	8
1437.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1437.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1437.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1437.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1437.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1437.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1437.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1437.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1437.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1437.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1437.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1523.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1523.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1523.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1523.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1523.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1523.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1523.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1523.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1523.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1523.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1523.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1523.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1523.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1523.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1523.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1523.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1523.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1523.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1523.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1523.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1523.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1523.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1523.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1523.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1523.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1523.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1523.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1523.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1523.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1523.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1523.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1523.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1523.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1523.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1523.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1523.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1523.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1523.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1523.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1523.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	7
1523.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1523.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1523.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1523.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1523.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1523.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1523.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1523.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1523.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	7
1523.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1523.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1523.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1523.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1523.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1523.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1523.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1523.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1523.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1523.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1523.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1523.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1523.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1523.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1523.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1523.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1523.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1523.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1523.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1523.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1523.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1523.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1523.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1523.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1523.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1523.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1523.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1599.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1599.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1599.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1599.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1599.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1599.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1599.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1599.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1599.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1599.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1599.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1599.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1599.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1599.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1599.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1599.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1599.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1599.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1599.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1599.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1599.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1599.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1599.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1599.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1599.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1599.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1599.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1599.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1599.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1599.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1599.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1599.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1599.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1599.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1599.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1599.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1599.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1599.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1599.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1599.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1599.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1599.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1599.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1599.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1599.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1599.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1599.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1599.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1599.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1599.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1599.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1599.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1599.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1599.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1599.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1599.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1599.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1599.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1599.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1599.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1599.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1599.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1599.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1599.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1599.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1599.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1599.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1599.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1599.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1599.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1599.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1599.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1599.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1599.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1599.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1599.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1599.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1599.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1599.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1599.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1679.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1679.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1679.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1679.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1679.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1679.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
1679.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
1679.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1679.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1679.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1679.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in NYC/USA,	5
1679.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1679.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1679.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1679.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1679.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1679.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
1679.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1679.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1679.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1679.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1679.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1679.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1679.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1679.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1679.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1679.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1679.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1679.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1679.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1679.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1679.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1679.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1679.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1679.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1679.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1679.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1679.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1679.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1679.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1679.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1679.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1679.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1679.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1679.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1679.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1679.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1679.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1679.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1679.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1679.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1679.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1679.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1679.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1679.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1679.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1679.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1679.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1679.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1679.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1679.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1679.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1679.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1679.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1679.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1679.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1679.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1679.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1679.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1679.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1679.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1679.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1679.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1679.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1679.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1679.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1679.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1679.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1679.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1679.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1679.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1679.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1679.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1679.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1679.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1679.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1679.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1679.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1679.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1679.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1679.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1679.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1679.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1679.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1679.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1774.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1774.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1774.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1774.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1774.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1774.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1774.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1774.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1774.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1774.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1774.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1774.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1774.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1774.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1774.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1774.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1774.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1774.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1774.	Bella Heathcote	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1774.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1774.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1774.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4
1774.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1774.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1774.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1774.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1774.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1774.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1774.	Doris Schwaiger	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1774.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1774.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1774.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1774.	Erika Tymrak	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1774.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1774.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1774.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1774.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1774.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1774.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1774.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1774.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1774.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1774.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1774.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1774.	Jelena Ristic	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1774.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1774.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1774.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1774.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1774.	Jessika Westen	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	4
1774.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1774.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1774.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1774.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1774.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1774.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1774.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1774.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1774.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1774.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1774.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1774.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1774.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1774.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1774.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1774.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1774.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1774.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1774.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1774.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1774.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1774.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1774.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1774.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1774.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1774.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1774.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1774.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1774.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1774.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1774.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1774.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1774.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1774.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1774.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1774.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1774.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1774.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1774.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1774.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1774.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1774.	Tiril Eckhoff	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1774.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1774.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1774.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1774.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1774.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1774.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1872.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1872.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1872.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1872.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1872.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1872.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1872.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1872.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1872.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1872.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1872.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1872.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1872.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1872.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1872.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1872.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1872.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1872.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1872.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1872.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1872.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1872.	Chloe Goodman	GB,	10.06.93+D2207 in Brighton/GB,	3
1872.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1872.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1872.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1872.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1872.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1872.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1872.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1872.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1872.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1872.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1872.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1872.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1872.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1872.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1872.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1872.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1872.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1872.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1872.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1872.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1872.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1872.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1872.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1872.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1872.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1872.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1872.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1872.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1872.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1872.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1872.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1872.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1872.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1872.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1872.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1872.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1872.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1872.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1872.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1872.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1872.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1872.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1872.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1872.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1872.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1872.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1872.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1872.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1872.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1872.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1872.	Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1872.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1872.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1872.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1872.	Peyton Roi List	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1872.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1872.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1872.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1872.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1872.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1872.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1872.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1872.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1872.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1872.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1872.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1872.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1872.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1872.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1872.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1872.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1872.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1872.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1872.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1872.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1969.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1969.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1969.	Alive Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1969.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1969.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1969.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1969.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmunf/D,	2
1969.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1969.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1969.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1969.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1969.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1969.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1969.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1969.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1969.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1969.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1969.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1969.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1969.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1969.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1969.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1969.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1969.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1969.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1969.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1969.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1969.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1969.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1969.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1969.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1969.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1969.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1969.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1969.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1969.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1969.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1969.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1969.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1969.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1969.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1969.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1969.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
1969.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1969.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1969.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1969.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1969.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1969.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1969.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1969.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1969.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1969.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1969.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1969.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1969.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	2
1969.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1969.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1969.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1969.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1969.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1969.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1969.	Jennifer Lahmers	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1969.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1969.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1969.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1969.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1969.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1969.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1969.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1969.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1969.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1969.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1969.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1969.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1969.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1969.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1969.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1969.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1969.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1969.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1969.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1969.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1969.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
1969.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1969.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1969.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1969.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1969.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1969.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
1969.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1969.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1969.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1969.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1969.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1969.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1969.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1969.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1969.	Sandra Berndt	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1969.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1969.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1969.	Sarah X Mills	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1969.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1969.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1969.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1969.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1969.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1969.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1969.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1969.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1969.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1969.	Victoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in tegernsee/D,	2
1969.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1969.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2083.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2083.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2083.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2083.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2083.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2083.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2083.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2083.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2083.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2083.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Anna Lewandowska	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2083.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2083.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
2083.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2083.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2083.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2083.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2083.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2083.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2083.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA	1
2083.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
2083.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2083.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2083.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2083.	Camille Rowe	F,	…………in Paris/F,	1
2083.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2083.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2083.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2083.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2083.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2083.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2083.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2083.	Cynthia Nixon	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2083.	Daniela Braga.	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2083.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2083.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2083.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2083.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2083.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2083.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2083.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2083.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2083.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2083.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2083.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2083.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2083.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2083.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2083.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2083.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2083.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2083.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2083.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2083.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2083.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2083.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2083.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in xxx/SWE,	1
2083.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2083.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2083.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2083.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2083.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in …….,	1
2083.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2083.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2083.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2083.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2083.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2083.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2083.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2083.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2083.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2083.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2083.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2083.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2083.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2083.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2083.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2083.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2083.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2083.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2083.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2083.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2083.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2083.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2083.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2083.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2083.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2083.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2083.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2083.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2083.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2083.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2083.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2083.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2083.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2083.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2083.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2083.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2083.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2083.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2083.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2083.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2083.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2083.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2083.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	1
2083.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2083.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/IL,	1
2083.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2083.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2083.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2083.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA	1
2083.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2083.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2083.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2083.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2083.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2083.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2083.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2083.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2083.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2083.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2083.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	xx.xx.94 in xxxxx/RUS,	1
2083.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2083.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2083.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2083.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2083.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2083.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2083.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2083.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2083.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2083.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2083.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2083.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2083.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2083.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2083.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2083.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2083.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3215
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2617
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2252
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2227
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2122
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2098
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1638
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1621
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1595


*TOP 10 Deutsch: * 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6894
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6852
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4203
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2569
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1936
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1814
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1769
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1593
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574


*Grüße Cav, congo64 und Walt*


----------



## dabi (23 Apr. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Megan Fox
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Jessica Simpson
8.Jennifer Lopez
9.Mila Kunis
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Don Sven (27 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

1. Lena Gercke






2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Elena Garcia Gerlach





8. Birte Glang





9. Pauline Angert





10. Katrin Heß





10. Sarah Tkotsch





10. Friederike Sipp


----------



## StefanKa (27 Apr. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Melanie Kogler


----------



## Walt (27 Apr. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Leah Gotti






3. Josephine Becker





4. Iris Mareike Steen






5. Anneke Dürkopp






6. Amrei Haardt






7. Maria Wedig






8. Sharon Berlinghoff






9. Gamze Senol






10. Diane Willems


----------



## tort3 (27 Apr. 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Isabela Moner
6. Becky G
7. Evelyn Burdecki
8. Sopiko Guramishvili
9. Rihanna
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Apr. 2020)

April 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Jana Azizi
05. Victoria Justice
06. Alina Merkau
07. Serena Salecker
08. Magdalena Voigt
09. Laura Papendick
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Anna Heesch


----------



## NEF (29 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Devilfish (29 Apr. 2020)

April

*1. Avril Lavigne*




2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Hayley Williams
5. Billie Eilish
6. Sabrina Carpenter
7. Miranda Cosgrove
8. Ariana Grande
9. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2020)

April 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Hannah Ferguson
Pia Toscano
Lottie Moss
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## taurus79 (29 Apr. 2020)

April 2020

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Nele Schenker
5. Jasmin Wagner
6. Isabelle Körner
7. Anna Planken
8. Jessy Wellmer
9. Laura Wontorra
10.Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Apr. 2020)

Etwas zu früh, ich weiß... Aber hier schon mal meine Wertung für den MAI 2020:


Platz: 

 Lili Paul-Roncalli
Platz: 

 Lena Gercke
Platz: 

 Katharina Rumpus
Platz: 

 Michelle Uhrig
Platz: 

 Madeline Willers (D, 05.09.94 in Backnang)
Platz: 

 Stephanie Stumph
Platz: 

 Barbara Meier
Platz: 

 Saskia Alusalu
Platz: 

 Bianca Walter
Platz:


 Aline Abboud


 Laura Wontorra


 Linda Fäh


 Vanessa Mai


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2020)

Für Mai


1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Emma Stone


 
3. Elizabeth Debicki


 
4. Ana de Armas


 
5. Hailee Steinfeld


 
6. Penelope Cruz


 
7. Taylor Swift


 
8. Lea Seydoux


 
9. Jennifer Lawrence


 
10. Gal Gadot


 
10. Gwyneth Paltrow


 
10. Halston Sage USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA


 
10. Maya Hawke USA, 08.07.98 in New York City/USA


 ​
[/center]


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Valentina/Cheyenne Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Phoebe Tonkin
07. Billie Eilish
08. Hailee Steinfeld
09. Avril Lavigne
10. Cara Delevingne


----------



## brian69 (1 Mai 2020)

*May 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Natalie Dormer*




 




*4. Brittany Snow 5. Katheryn Winnick 6. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 

 


*7. Sophie Turner 8. Lucy Hale 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 

 


*10.
Daisy Ridley - Margot Robbie - Scarlett Johansson*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (1 Mai 2020)

Mai Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Lena Gercke
07. Celine Bethmann
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer
10. Hailey Bieber


----------



## hsvmann (2 Mai 2020)

*05 / 20*


1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## tino2003 (2 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020 Voting

01.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Lena Gercke
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Victoria Justice
06.) Veronika Klimovits
07.) Marlene Lufen
08.) Susanna Ohlen
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Angela Finger Erben
10.) Angelique Kerber 
10.) Sophia Bush


----------



## kamy (3 Mai 2020)

*2020 - 05

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Rebecca Mir
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Walt (4 Mai 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Mai 2020:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Leah Gotti






3. Josephine Becker






4. Iris Mareike Steen






5. Anneke Dürkopp






6. Amrei Haardt






7. Maria Wedig






8. Sharon Berlinghoff






9. Jessica Ginkel






10. Katja Studt


----------



## ManuN (5 Mai 2020)

Mai 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Andrea Kaiser
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## STF (6 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020

1. Eva Diederich
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Judith Rakers
5. Ina Dietz
6. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Ruth Moschner
8. Kay-Sölve Richter
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Verena Püschel 
10. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## RoadDog (6 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020

1. Anna Kendrick love2
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Melissa Benoist
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Naomi Scott
8. Sydney Sierota
9. Isabela Moner
10. Nicole Maines


----------



## Hehnii (6 Mai 2020)

Hier meine Maiwertung 2020:


*1. Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ana de Armas
3. Olivia Wild
4. Ruby O. Fee
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Emily Osment
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Rachel Bilson​


----------



## Relleumlime (7 Mai 2020)

05/20

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Alexandra Kröber
4 Sandra Rieß
5 Yve Fehring
6 Bella Lesnik
7 Mara Bergmann
8 Hendrike Breninkmeyer
9 Stephanie Meißner
10 Christa Stipp
10 Anne Willmes
10 Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## congo64 (8 Mai 2020)

MAI 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## maggi77 (11 Mai 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Joelina Drews
3. Yazmin Oukhellou
4. Khloe Terae
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Chloe Sims
8. Angela Karpova
9. Cathy Lugner
10.Kara del Toro


----------



## StefanKa (11 Mai 2020)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel






3. Katrin Albsteiger






4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Nora Koppen






6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman






7. Sarah Bogen






8. Iris-Mareike Steen






9. Mariangela Scelsi






10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## lappi (12 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Birgitte Schrowange
3 Natalie Portman
4 Charlize Theron
5 Carrie Coon

6 Keira Knightley
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## dabi (12 Mai 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Mila Kunis
6.Jennifer Lopez
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jessica Biel
10.Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Don Sven (13 Mai 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Birte Glang





8. Pauline Angert





9. Katrin Heß





10. Alexandra Fonsatti


----------



## Cav (13 Mai 2020)

Immer noch ein enges Duell an der Spitze. Kurzzeitig war Lena mal an Nazan vorbei, doch zum Monatswechsel wie auch jetzt führt weiterhin Nazan Eckes.

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 13.05.2020 15:00

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6953
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6944
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4248

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3236
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2643
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2580
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2265
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2255
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2131
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2107
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1940
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1825
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1801
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1646
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1634
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1615
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1603
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1531
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1426
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1394
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1385
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1275
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1227
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1205
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1189
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1171
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1152
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1115
35.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1089
37.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1053
38.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1044
39.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1040
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1027
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1011
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1001
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	974
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	959
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	949
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	876
51.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	864
53.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	847
55.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
56.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	832
57.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
58.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	823
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	814
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	805
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	800
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	790
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	784
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	759
66.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
67.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	729
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
72.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	722
73.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	710
73.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	710
75.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	704
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
79.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	670
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	662
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	661
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	645
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	640
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	632
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	632
86.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	627
87.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	618
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	615
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	566
93.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	557
94.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
95.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	550
96.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	537
97.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
99.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	536
100.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	526
102.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 515
104.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	510
105.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	506
106.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
107.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
108.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
109.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	500
111.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	496
112.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
113.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
114.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	486
115.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
116.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
117.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	479
118.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	478
119.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
119.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	475
121.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
122.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
122.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	469
124.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
125.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	464
126.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	461
127.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
128.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
128.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	454
130.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	452
131.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
131.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	447
133.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	443
134.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	441
135.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	437
136.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
137.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
138.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
139.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	426
140.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	425
141.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	422
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	421
143.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
144.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
144.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
146.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
146.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	413
148.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	410
149.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	408
150.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
151.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	405
152.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
153.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	403
154.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
155.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	396
156.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
157.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
158.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
159.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
160.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	388
161.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
162.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
163.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	382
164.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	380
165.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
165.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
167.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	370
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	370
167.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	367
171.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	363
172.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	358
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	356
173.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
175.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	354
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	354
177.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
178.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
180.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	338
181.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
182.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
183.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
185.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
186.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
187.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
188.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
189.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	328
190.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
191.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
192.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
193.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
194.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
194.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
196.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	317
197.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
198.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
199.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	309
200.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	308
201.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	306
202.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	305
203.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
204.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
204.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
206.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	296
207.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
208.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
208.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
210.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	292
211.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
212.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	290
213.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
213.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
215.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
215.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
215.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	287
218.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
218.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
220.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	284
221.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
222.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	282
223.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	281
224.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	276
224.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
226.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	275
227.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
228.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
228.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
228.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
231.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
231.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
233.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	271
233.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
235.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
236.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
237.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
238.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
239.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	262
240.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
240.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	256
240.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
243.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
243.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	254
243.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
243.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	254
247.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
248.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
248.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
250.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
250.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
252.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
253.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
253.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	244
255.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	242
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
257.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	239
258.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	238
258.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	238
258.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	238
261.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
262.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	233
263.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
264.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	231
264.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	231
266.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
267.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
268.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	228
268.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	228
268.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
271.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	225
271.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
271.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	225
274.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
275.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
276.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	221
277.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	220
278.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
279.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
280.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	217
280.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
280.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
283.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	216
283.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
283.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
286.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	215
287.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
287.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
287.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
287.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	214
287.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
287.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
293.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
293.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
295.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
295.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
297.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
297.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
297.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	209
300.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
301.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	205
301.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	205
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	205
304.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
305.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	201
306.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
306.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	196
308.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
309.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	194
309.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
309.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	194
312.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
313.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
313.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	192
315.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
315.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	191
315.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	191
318.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	190
319.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
319.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	189
321.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	188
321.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
321.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	188
324.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
324.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
326.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
327.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
327.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
329.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	182
329.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	182
329.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
332.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
332.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
332.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
335.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
335.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
337.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
338.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GRE,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GRE,	178
339.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
339.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	177
339.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
339.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	177
343.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
343.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
343.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
343.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
347.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
347.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
347.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
350.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
350.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
350.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
353.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	172
354.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
355.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
356.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	169
357.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
358.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
358.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
358.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
358.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
358.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
363.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	164
364.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
365.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	161
366.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
366.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
368.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	159
368.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
368.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
371.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
371.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	158
373.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
374.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
375.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
376.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
377.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
377.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
379.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
379.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ, 149
379.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
379.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
383.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	148
383.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
385.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
386.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
386.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
386.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
386.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	146
390.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	145
390.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
390.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
390.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
390.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
395.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	144
395.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	144
397.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
397.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
399.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	142
399.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	142
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	142
402.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
402.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	141
402.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
405.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
405.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
407.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
408.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
408.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
410.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
410.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	137
410.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
410.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
414.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
415.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
415.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
417.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
418.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
418.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
420.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	130
421.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
422.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
422.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	128
424.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
424.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
424.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
427.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	126
427.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	126
429.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
429.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
431.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	123
432.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	122
432.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
434.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
434.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	120
436.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	119
436.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
436.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
436.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
440.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
440.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
440.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
443.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
443.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	117
443.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	117
443.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
448.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
449.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
450.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
450.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
450.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
450.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	113
454.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
454.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
456.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
456.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
458.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
458.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	110
460.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
460.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
462.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
463.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	106
463.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
463.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
466.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
466.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
466.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
466.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
466.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
471.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
471.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
471.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
471.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
471.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	104
471.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
471.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
478.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
478.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	103
478.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
478.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
482.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
482.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	102
482.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
485.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	101
486.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
487.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
487.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	99
489.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
490.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
490.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
492.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	96
493.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
493.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
495.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
495.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	94
495.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	94
495.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
495.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
500.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	93
500.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
500.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
503.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
503.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
503.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
503.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
503.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	92
508.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
508.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
508.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
508.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
512.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
512.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
512.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
515.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
516.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
516.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
516.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
516.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
516.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
516.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
516.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	88
523.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	87
523.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
525.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
525.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
525.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
528.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
528.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
528.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
528.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
528.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
533.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
533.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	84
533.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
533.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
533.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
533.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
539.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
539.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
539.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
539.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
543.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
543.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
543.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
546.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
547.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
547.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
547.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
550.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
550.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
550.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
550.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
550.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	79
550.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
556.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
556.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	78
556.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
559.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	77
559.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
559.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
559.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
563.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
563.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
563.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	76
566.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
566.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
568.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
568.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
568.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
568.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
568.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
573.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
573.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
575.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
575.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
575.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
575.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
579.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
579.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
579.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
582.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
582.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	70
582.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
585.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	69
585.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
585.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
585.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
585.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
585.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
591.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
591.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
591.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
591.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
595.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
595.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
597.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
598.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
598.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
598.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	65
598.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	65
598.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
598.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
598.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
598.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
606.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	64
606.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
608.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
608.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
608.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
608.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
608.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	63
613.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	62
613.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
613.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
616.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
616.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	61
618.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
618.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
618.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
618.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
618.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
623.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
623.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
623.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
623.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
623.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
628.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
628.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
628.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
628.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
628.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
628.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
628.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
635.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
635.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
635.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
635.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
639.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
639.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
639.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
639.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
639.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	56
639.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
645.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
645.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
645.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
648.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
648.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	54
648.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
648.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
648.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
648.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
648.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
648.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
656.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
656.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
656.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	53
656.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
656.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
656.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
656.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
663.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
663.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
663.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
663.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
663.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
663.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
663.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
663.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
671.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
671.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
671.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
671.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
671.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
676.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
676.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	50
676.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
676.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
676.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
676.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
676.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
676.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
684.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
684.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
684.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
684.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
688.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
688.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	48
688.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
688.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
688.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
688.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
688.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
695.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
695.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
695.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
695.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
695.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
695.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
701.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
701.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
701.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
701.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
701.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
701.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
701.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	46
708.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	45
708.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
708.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
708.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
708.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
708.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
708.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
708.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
716.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
716.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	44
716.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	44
716.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
716.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
716.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	44
716.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
716.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
716.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
716.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
716.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
716.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
716.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
729.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
729.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
729.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
732.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
732.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
732.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
732.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	42
732.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
732.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
732.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
732.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	42
732.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
741.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
741.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
741.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
741.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
745.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
745.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
745.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
745.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
745.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
745.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
751.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
751.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	39
751.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
751.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
751.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
751.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
751.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
758.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
758.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
758.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
758.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
758.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
758.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
758.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
758.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
766.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
766.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
766.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
766.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
766.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
766.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
766.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	37
766.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
766.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	37
766.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
766.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
766.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
778.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
778.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
778.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
778.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
778.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
778.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
784.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
784.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	35
784.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
784.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
784.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
784.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
784.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
784.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
784.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
784.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	35
794.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
794.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	34
794.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	34
794.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
794.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
794.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
794.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
794.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
794.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
794.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
794.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
794.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
806.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
806.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
806.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
806.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
806.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
806.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
806.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
806.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
806.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
806.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
816.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
816.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
816.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
816.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
816.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
816.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
816.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	32
816.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
816.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
816.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	32
816.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
816.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
828.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
828.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
828.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
828.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
828.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
828.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
834.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
834.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	30
834.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
834.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
834.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	30
834.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
834.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
834.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	30
834.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
834.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
834.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
834.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
834.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
834.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
834.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
834.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
834.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
851.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
851.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
851.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
851.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
851.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
851.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
851.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
851.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
851.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
851.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
851.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	29
851.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
851.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	29
851.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
851.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
851.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
851.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
851.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
851.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
851.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
851.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
872.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
872.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
872.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
872.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
872.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
872.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
872.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
872.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
872.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
872.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
872.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
872.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
872.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
872.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
886.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
886.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
886.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
886.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
886.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
886.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
886.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
886.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
886.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
886.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
886.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
897.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
897.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
897.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
897.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
897.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
897.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
897.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
897.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
897.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
897.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
897.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
897.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
897.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
910.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
910.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
910.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	25
910.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
910.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
910.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
910.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
910.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
910.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
910.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
910.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
910.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
910.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
910.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
924.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
924.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
924.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
924.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
924.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
924.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
924.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
924.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
924.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
933.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
933.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
933.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
933.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
933.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
933.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
933.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
933.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
933.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
933.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
933.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
933.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
933.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
933.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
933.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
948.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
948.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
948.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
948.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
948.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
948.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
948.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
948.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
948.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
948.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
948.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
948.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
948.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
948.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
948.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
948.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
948.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
965.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
965.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
965.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
965.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
965.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
965.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
965.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
965.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
965.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
965.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
965.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
965.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
965.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	21
965.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
965.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
965.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
965.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
982.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
982.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
982.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
982.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
982.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
982.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
982.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
982.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
982.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
982.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
982.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
982.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
982.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
982.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
982.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
982.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
982. Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
982.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
982.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
982.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1002.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1002.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1002.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1002.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1002.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1002.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1002.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1002.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1002.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1002.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1002.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1002.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1002.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1002.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1002.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1002.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1002.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1002.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1002.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1002.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1002.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1002.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1002.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1002.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1002.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1027.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1027.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1027.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1027.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1027.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1027.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1027.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1027.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1027.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1027.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1027.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1027.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1027.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1027.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1027.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1027.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1027.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1027.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1027.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1027.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1027.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1027.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1027.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1027.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1027.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1027.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1053.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1053.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1053.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1053.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1053.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1053.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1053.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1053.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1053.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1053.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1053.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1053.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1053.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1053.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1053.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1053.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1053.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1053.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1053.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1053.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1053.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1074.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1074.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1074.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1074.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1074.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1074.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1074.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1074.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1074.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1074.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1074.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1074.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1074.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1074.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1074.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1074.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1074.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1074.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1074.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1074.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1074.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1074.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1074.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1074.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1074.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1074.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1074.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1074.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1102.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1102.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1102.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1102.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1102.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1102.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1102.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1102.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1102.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1102.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1102.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1102.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1102.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1102.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1102.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1102.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1102.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1102.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1102.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1102.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1102.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1102.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1102.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1102.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1102.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1102.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1102.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1129.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1129.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	14
1129.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1129.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1129.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1129.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1129.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1129.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1129.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1129.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1129.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1129.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1129.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1129.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1129.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1129.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1129.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1129.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1129.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1129.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1129.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1129.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1129.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1129.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1129.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1129.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1129.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1129.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1129.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1129.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1129.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1129.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1129.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1129.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1129.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1129.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1129.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1129.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1167.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1167.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1167.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1167.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1167.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1167.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1167.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1167.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1167.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1167.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1167.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1167.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1167.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1167.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1167.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1167.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1167.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1167.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1167.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1167.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1167.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1167.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1167.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1167.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1167.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1167.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1167.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1167.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1167.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1167.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1167.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1198.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1198. Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1198.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1198.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1198.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1198.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1198.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1198.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1198.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1198.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1198.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1198.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1198.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1198.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1198.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1198.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1198.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1198.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1198.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1198.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1198.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1198.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1198.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1198.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1198.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1198.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ……../D,	12
1198.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1198.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1198.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1198.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1198.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1198.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1198.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1198.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1198.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1198.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1234.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1234.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1234.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1234.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1234.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1234.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1234.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1234.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1234.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1234.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1234.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1234.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1234.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1234.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1234.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1234.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1234.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1234.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1234.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1234.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1234.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1234.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1234.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1234.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1234.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1234.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1234.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1234.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1234.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1234.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1234.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1271.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1271.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1271.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1271.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1271.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1271.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1271.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1271.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1271.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1271.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1271.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1271.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1271.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1271.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1271.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1271.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1271.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1271.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1271.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1271.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1271.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1271.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1271.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1271.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1271.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1271.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1271.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1271.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1271.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1271.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1271.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1271.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1271.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1271.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1271.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1271.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1271.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1271.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1271.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1271.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1271.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1271.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1271.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1271.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1271.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1271.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1271.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1271.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1271.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1271.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1271.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1271.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1271.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1271.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1271.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1271.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1271.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1271.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1271.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1271.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1271.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1271.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1271.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1271.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1271.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1271.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1271.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1271.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1271.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1271.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1271.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	10
1271.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1271.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1271.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1271.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1271.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1271.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1271.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1271.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1350.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1350.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1350.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1350.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1350.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1350.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1350.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1350.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1350.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1350.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	9
1350.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1350.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1350.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1350.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1350.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	9
1350.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1350.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1350.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1350.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1350.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1350.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1350.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1350.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1350.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1350.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1350.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1350.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1350.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1350.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1350.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1350.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1350.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1350.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1350.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1350.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1350.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1350.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1350.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1350.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1350.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1350.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1350.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1350.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1350.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1350.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1350.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1350.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1350.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1350.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1350.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1350.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1350.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1350.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1350.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1350.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1350.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1350.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1350.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1350.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1350.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1350.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9
1350.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1350.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	9
1350.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	9
1350.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1350.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1350.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1350.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1350.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1350.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1350.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1350.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1350.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1350.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1350.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1350.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1350.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1350.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1350.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1350.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1350.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1350.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1350.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1350.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1350.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1350.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1350.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1350.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1350.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1350.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1350.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1350.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1442.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1442.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1442.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1442.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1442.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1442.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1442.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1442.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1442.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1442.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1442.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1442.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1442.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1442.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1442.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1442.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1442.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1442.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1442.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1442.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1442.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1442.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1442.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1442.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1442.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1442.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1442.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1442.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1442.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1442.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1442.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1442.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1442.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1442.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1442.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1442.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1442.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1442.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1442.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1442.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1442.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1442.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1442.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1442.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1442.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1442.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1442.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1442.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	8
1442.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1442.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1442.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1442.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1442.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1442.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1442.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1442.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1442.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1442.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1442.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1442.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1442.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1442.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1442.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1442.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1442.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1442.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1442.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1442.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1442.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1442.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1442.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1442.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1442.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1442.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1442.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1442.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1442.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1442.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1442.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1442.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1442.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1442.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1442.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1442.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1526.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1526.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1526.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1526.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1526.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1526.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1526.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1526.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1526.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1526.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1526.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1526.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1526.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1526.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1526.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1526.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1526.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1526.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1526.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1526.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1526.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1526.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1526.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1526.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1526.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1526.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1526.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1526.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1526.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1526.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1526.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1526.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1526.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1526.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1526.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1526.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1526.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1526.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1526.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1526.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	7
1526.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1526.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1526.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1526.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1526.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1526.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1526.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1526.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1526.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1526.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1526.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1526.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1526.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1526.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1526.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1526.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1526.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1526.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1526.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1526.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1526.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1526.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1526.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1526.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1526.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1526.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1526.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1526.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1526.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1526.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1526.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1526.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1526.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1526.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1526.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1601.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1601.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1601.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1601.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1601.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1601.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1601.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1601.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1601.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1601.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1601.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1601.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1601.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1601.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1601.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1601.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1601.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1601.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1601.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1601.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1601.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1601.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1601.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1601.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1601.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1601.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1601.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1601.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1601.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1601.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1601.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1601.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1601.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1601.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1601.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1601.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1601.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1601.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1601.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1601.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1601.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1601.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1601.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1601.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1601.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1601.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1601.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1601.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1601.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1601.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1601.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1601.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1601.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1601.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1601.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1601.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1601.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	6
1601.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1601.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1601.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1601.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1601.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1601.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1601.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1601.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1601.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1601.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1601.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1601.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1601.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1601.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1601.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1601.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1601.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1601.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1601.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1601.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1601.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1601.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1601.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1681.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1681.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1681.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1681.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1681.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1681.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1681.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1681.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1681.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1681.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1681.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1681.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1681.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1681.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1681.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1681.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1681.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1681.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1681.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1681.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1681.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1681.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1681.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1681.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1681.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1681.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1681.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1681.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1681.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1681.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1681.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1681.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1681.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1681.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1681.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1681.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1681.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1681.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1681.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1681.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1681.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1681.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1681.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1681.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1681.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1681.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1681.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1681.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1681.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1681.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1681.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1681.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1681.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1681.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1681.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1681.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1681.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1681.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1681.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1681.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1681.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1681.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1681.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1681.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1681.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1681.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1681.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1681.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1681.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1681.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1681.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1681.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1681.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1681.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1681.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1681.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1681.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1681.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1681.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1681.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1681.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1681.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1681.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1681.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1681.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1681.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1681.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1681.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1681.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1681.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1681.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1681.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1681.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1681.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1681.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1776.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1776.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1776.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1776.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1776.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1776.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1776.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1776.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1776.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1776.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1776.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1776.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1776.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1776.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1776.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1776.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1776.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1776.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1776.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1776.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1776.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1776.	Carmen Misoga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	4
1776.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1776.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1776.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1776.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1776.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1776.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1776.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1776.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1776.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1776.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1776.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1776.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1776.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1776.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1776.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1776.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1776.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1776.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1776.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1776.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1776.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1776.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1776.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1776.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1776.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1776.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1776.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1776.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	4
1776.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1776.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1776.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1776.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1776.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1776.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1776.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1776.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1776.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1776.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1776.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1776.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1776.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1776.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1776.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1776.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1776.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1776.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1776.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1776.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1776.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1776.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1776.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1776.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1776.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1776.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1776.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1776.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1776.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1776.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1776.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1776.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1776.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1776.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1776.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1776.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1776.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1776.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1776.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1776.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1776.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1776.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1776.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1776.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1776.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1776.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1776.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1776.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1874.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1874.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1874.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1874.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1874.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1874.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1874.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1874.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1874.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1874.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1874.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1874.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1874.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1874.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1874.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1874.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1874.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1874.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1874.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1874.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1874.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1874.	Chloe Goodman	GB,	10.06.93+D2207 in Brighton/GB,	3
1874.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1874.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1874.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1874.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1874.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1874.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1874.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1874.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1874.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1874.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1874.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1874.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1874.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1874.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1874.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1874.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1874.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	3
1874.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1874.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1874.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1874.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1874.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1874.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1874.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1874.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1874.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1874.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1874.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1874.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1874.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1874.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1874.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1874.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1874.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1874.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1874.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1874.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1874.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1874.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1874.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1874.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1874.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1874.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1874.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1874.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1874.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1874.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1874.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1874.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1874.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1874.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1874.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1874.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1874.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1874.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1874.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1874.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1874.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1874.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1874.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1874.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1874.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1874.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1874.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1874.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1874.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1874.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1874.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1874.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1874.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1874.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1874.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1972.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1972.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1972.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1972.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1972.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1972.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1972.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
1972.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1972.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1972.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1972.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1972.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1972.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1972.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1972.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1972.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1972.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1972.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1972.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1972.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1972.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1972.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1972.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1972.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1972.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1972.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1972.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1972.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1972.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1972.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1972.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1972.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1972.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1972.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1972.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1972.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1972.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1972.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
1972.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1972.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1972.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1972.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1972.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1972.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1972.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1972.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1972.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1972.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1972.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1972.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1972.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1972.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1972.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1972.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1972.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1972.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1972.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1972.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1972.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1972.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1972.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1972.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1972.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1972.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1972.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1972.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1972.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1972.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1972.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1972.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1972.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1972.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1972.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1972.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1972.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1972.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1972.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
1972.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1972.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1972.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1972.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
1972.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	2
1972.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1972.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1972.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1972.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1972.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1972.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1972.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1972.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1972.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1972.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1972.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1972.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1972.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1972.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1972.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1972.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1972.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1972.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1972.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1972.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1972.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
1972.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1972.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2086.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2086.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2086.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	1
2086.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2086.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2086.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2086.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2086.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2086.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2086.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2086.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Anna Lewandowska	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2086.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2086.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2086.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2086.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2086.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2086.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2086.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2086.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2086.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2086.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2086.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2086.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2086.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2086.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2086.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2086.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2086.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2086.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2086.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2086.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2086.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2086.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2086.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2086.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2086.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2086.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2086.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2086.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2086.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2086.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2086.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2086.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2086.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2086.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2086.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2086.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2086.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2086.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2086.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2086.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2086.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2086.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2086.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2086.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2086.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2086.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2086.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2086.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2086.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2086.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2086.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2086.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2086.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2086.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2086.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2086.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2086.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2086.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2086.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2086.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2086.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2086.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2086.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2086.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2086.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2086.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2086.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2086.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2086.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2086.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2086.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2086.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2086.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2086.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2086.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2086.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2086.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2086.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2086.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2086.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2086.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	1
2086.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2086.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2086.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2086.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2086.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2086.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2086.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2086.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2086.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2086.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2086.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2086.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2086.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2086.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2086.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2086.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2086.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2086.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2086.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2086.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2086.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2086.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2086.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2086.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2086.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2086.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2086.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2086.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2086.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2086.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2086.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2086.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2086.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2086.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2086.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2086.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2086.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2086.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2086.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2086.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2086.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2086.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2086.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2086.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2086.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2086.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2086.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3236
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2643
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2265
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2255
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2131
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2107
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1646
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1634
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1615


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6953
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6944
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4248
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2580
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1940
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1825
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1801
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1603
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574

*Grüße Cav, congo64 und Walt*


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Mai 2020)

hier mein Mai-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Paulina Krasa
7.) Susi Brandt
8.) Katja Horneffer
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Caren Miosga und Verena Püschel


----------



## Jools (16 Mai 2020)

Walt schrieb:


> *Hallo, ich möchte hier ein Alltime-Ranking der 10 schönsten Celebs aller Zeiten erstellen. Macht doch bitte alle mit!!!*
> 
> Jeder darf hier 1 x im Monat die 10 „schärfsten/schönsten“ Celebs ALLER ZEITEN bewerten.
> 
> ...



wow! haste dir das nach 12 Jahren eigentlich nochmal durchgelesen? liest sich fast, wie ein zwischending von einer bravo love story und einem pickeligen leserbrief an dr. sommer!


----------



## Anakin (17 Mai 2020)

_Mai 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Lena Gercke
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Georgia Jones
#08: Jana Azizi 
#09: Susanna Ohlen
#10: Lejla-X
#10: Selena Gomez 
#10: Helene Fischer


----------



## Walt (18 Mai 2020)

Jools schrieb:


> wow! haste dir das nach 12 Jahren eigentlich nochmal durchgelesen? liest sich fast, wie ein zwischending von einer bravo love story und einem pickeligen leserbrief an dr. sommer!



Naja, muss ja keine(r) mitmachen wenn es ihm/ihr nicht gefällt.

Aber - vor allem dank Congo und Cav - läuft dass Ranking hier immerhin schon 12 Jahre und zählt in dieser Zeit inzwischen 5197 Beiträge. Ich denke daher, es kommt ganz gut an und kann sich sehen lassen.

Ich finde es gut, immernoch!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## tort3 (23 Mai 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Tanja Tischewitsch
5. Isabela Moner
6. Becky G
7. Evelyn Burdecki
8. Sopiko Guramishvili
9. Rihanna
10. Janina Uhse


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Jana Azizi
05. Amira Tröger 
06. Victoria Justice
07. Alina Merkau
08. Serena Salecker
09. Magdalena Voigt
10. Laura Papendick
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Devilfish (29 Mai 2020)

Mai

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Sabrina Carpenter
6. Hayley Williams
7. Victoria Justice
8. Ariana Grande
9. Vanessa Mai
10. Miley Cyrus


----------



## Death Row (29 Mai 2020)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Mai
> 
> 1. Avril Lavigne



 OMG was!?


----------



## Cav (31 Mai 2020)

Voting für den Mai 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

3. Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


 

4. Izabel Goulart


 

5. Jania Uhse


 

6. Alica Schmidt


 

7. Jordana Brewster


 

8. Sylvie Meis


 

9. Kimberley Garner


 

10. Alicia Vikander


 

10. Kelly Bensimon


 

10. Ana de Armas


----------



## taurus79 (31 Mai 2020)

Hitliste Mai

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Jessy Wellmer
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Carolin Kebekus
6. Anna Planken
7. Ruth Hofmann
8. Isabelle Körner
9. Laura Wontorra
10.Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## NEF (31 Mai 2020)

Mai 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Cav (1 Juni 2020)

Ein Pünktchen Unterschied um Platz 1!

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 01.06.2020 02:35

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6963
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6962
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4249

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3262
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2643
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2590
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2272
10.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2255
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2131
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2116
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1940
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1825
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1801
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1655
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1643
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1618
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1603
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1531
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1435
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1394
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1392
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1275
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1231
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1215
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1189
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1171
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1152
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1115
35.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1089
37.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1062
38.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1052
39.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1050
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1033
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1013
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1001
43.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	974
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	959
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	949
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	877
49.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
51.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	864
53.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	850
53.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
55.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
56.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	838
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	833
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	814
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	805
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	800
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	790
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	784
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	759
66.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
67.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
68.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	730
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
72.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	722
73.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	717
74.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	710
75.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	704
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
79.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	670
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	662
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	661
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	647
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	640
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	632
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	632
86.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	627
87.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	618
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	615
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	566
93.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	557
94.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
95.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	550
96.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	537
97.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
99.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	536
100.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
101.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	526
102.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
103.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	518
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 515
105.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	510
106.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
107.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
108.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
109.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	500
111.	La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	496
112.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
113.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
114.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	486
115.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
116.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
117.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	479
118.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	478
119.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
119.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	475
121.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
122.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
122.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	469
124.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
125.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	464
125.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	464
127.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	456
129.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
129.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	454
131.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	452
132.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
132.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	447
134.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	441
135.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	437
136.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
137.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
138.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
139.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	426
140.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	425
141.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	422
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	421
143.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
144.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
144.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
146.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
146.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	413
148.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	410
149.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	408
150.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
151.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	405
152.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
153.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	403
154.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	402
155.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
156.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	396
157.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
158.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
159.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
160.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
161.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	388
162.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
163.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
164.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	382
165.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
165.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	374
168.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	371
169.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	367
171.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	364
172.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	363
173.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	360
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	356
174.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
176.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	354
177.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
178.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	339
178.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
178.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
181.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
182.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
183.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
185.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
186.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
187.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
188.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
189.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	328
190.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
191.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
192.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
193.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
194.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
194.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
196.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	317
197.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
198.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
199.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	309
200.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	308
201.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	306
201.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	306
203.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	305
204.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
205.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
205.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
205.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	300
208.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
209.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
209.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
211.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
212.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	290
213.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
213.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
215.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
215.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
215.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	287
218.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
218.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
220.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	284
221.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
221.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	283
223.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	282
223.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	282
225.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	276
225.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
227.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
228.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
228.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
228.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
231.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
231.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
233.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	271
233.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
235.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
236.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
237.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	264
238.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
239.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	262
240.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
240.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	256
240.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
243.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	255
244.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
244.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
244.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	254
247.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
248.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
248.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
250.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
250.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
252.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
253.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
253.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	244
255.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	242
255.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	242
255.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
258.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	238
258.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	238
258.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	238
261.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
261.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	237
263.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	233
264.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
265.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	231
266.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
267.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	229
269.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	228
269.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
271.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	225
271.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
271.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	225
274.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
275.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
276.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	221
277.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	220
278.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
279.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
280.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	217
280.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
280.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
283.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	216
283.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
283.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
286.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	215
287.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
287.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
287.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
287.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	214
287.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
287.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
293.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
293.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
295.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
295.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
297.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	210
298.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
298.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
298.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	209
301.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
302.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	207
303.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	205
304.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	204
305.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
306.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	201
307.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
308.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
309.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	194
309.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	194
309.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	194
309.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	194
313.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
314.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
314.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	192
316.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
316.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	191
316.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	191
316.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	191
316.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	191
321.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	190
322.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
323.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
323.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	188
325.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
325.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
327.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
328.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
328.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
330.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	182
330.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
332.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
332.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
332.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
332.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	181
336.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
336.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
338.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
339.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GRE,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GRE,	178
339.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	178
341.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
341.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
343.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
343.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
343.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
343.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
347.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	175
348.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
348.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
348.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
351.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
351.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
351.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
354.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	172
355.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
356.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
357.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
358.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
358.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
358.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
358.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
358.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
363.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	164
364.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
365.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	161
366.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
366.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
368.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	159
368.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
368.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
371.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
371.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	158
371.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	158
374.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
375.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
376.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
377.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
378.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
378.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
380.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
380.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
380.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
380.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
384.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
385.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
386.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
386.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
386.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
386.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	146
390.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	145
390.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
390.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
390.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
390.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
395.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	144
395.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	144
397.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	143
397.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
397.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
400.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	142
400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	142
402.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
402.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	141
402.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
405.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
405.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
407.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
408.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
408.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
410.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
410.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	137
410.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
410.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
414.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
415.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
415.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
417.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
418.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
418.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
420.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	130
421.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
422.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
422.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	128
424.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
424.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
424.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
427.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	126
427.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	126
429.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
429.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
431.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	123
431.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	123
433.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	122
433.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
435.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	121
436.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
437.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	119
437.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
437.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
437.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
441.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
441.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
441.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
444.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
444.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
444.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	117
444.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	117
444.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
449.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	116
449.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
451.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
452.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	113
452.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
452.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
455.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	112
455.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
455.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
458.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
458.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
460.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
460.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
462.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
462.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
464.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
465.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	106
465.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
465.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
468.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
468.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
468.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
468.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
468.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
473.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
473.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
473.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
473.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	104
473.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
473.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
479.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
479.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	103
479.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
479.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
483.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
483.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	102
483.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
486.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	101
487.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
488.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
488.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	99
490.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
491.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	97
491.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
493.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	96
494.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
494.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
496.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
496.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	94
496.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
496.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
496.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
501.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	93
501.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
501.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
504.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
504.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
504.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
504.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
508.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
508.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
508.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
508.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
512.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
512.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
512.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
515.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
516.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
516.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
516.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
516.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
516.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
516.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
516.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	88
523.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	87
523.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
525.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
525.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
525.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
528.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
528.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
528.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
528.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
528.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
533.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
533.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	84
533.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
533.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
533.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
533.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
539.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
539.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
539.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
539.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
543.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
543.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
543.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
546.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
547.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
547.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
547.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
550.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
550.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
550.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
550.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
550.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	79
550.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
556.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
556.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	78
556.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
559.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	77
559.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
559.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
559.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
563.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
563.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
563.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	76
566.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
566.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
568.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	74
568.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
568.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
568.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
568.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
568.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
574.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
574.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
576.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
576.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
576.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
576.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
580.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
580.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
580.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
583.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
583.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	70
583.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
586.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	69
586.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
586.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
586.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
586.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
586.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
592.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
592.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
592.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
592.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
596.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
596.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
598.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
598.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	66
600.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
600.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
600.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	65
600.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	65
600.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
600.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
600.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
600.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
608.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
609.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
609.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
609.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
609.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
613.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	62
613.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
613.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
616.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
616.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	61
618.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
618.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
618.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
618.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
618.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
623.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
623.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
623.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
623.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
623.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
628.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
628.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
628.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
628.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
628.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
628.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
628.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
635.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
635.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
635.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
635.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
639.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
639.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
639.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
639.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
639.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	56
639.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
645.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
645.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
645.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
648.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
648.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	54
648.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
648.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
648.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
648.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
648.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
648.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
656.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	53
656.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
656.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
656.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	53
656.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
656.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
656.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
656.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
664.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
664.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
664.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
664.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
664.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
664.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
664.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
664.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
672.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
672.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
672.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
672.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
672.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
677.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
677.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	50
677.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
677.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
677.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
677.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
677.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
677.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
685.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
685.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
685.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
685.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
685.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
690.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
690.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
690.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
690.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
690.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
690.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
696.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
696.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
696.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
696.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
696.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
696.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
702.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
702.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
702.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
702.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
702.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
702.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
708.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	45
708.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
708.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
708.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
708.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
708.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
708.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
708.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
716.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
716.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	44
716.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	44
716.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
716.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
716.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	44
716.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
716.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
716.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
716.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
716.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
716.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
716.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
729.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
729.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
729.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
732.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
732.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
732.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
732.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	42
732.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
732.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
732.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
732.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	42
732.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
741.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
741.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
741.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
741.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
745.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
745.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
745.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
745.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
745.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
745.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
751.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
751.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	39
751.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
751.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	39
751.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
751.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
751.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
751.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
759.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
759.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
759.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
759.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
759.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	38
759.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
759.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
759.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
759.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
768.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
768.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
768.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
768.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
768.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
768.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
768.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	37
768.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
768.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	37
768.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
768.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
768.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
780.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
780.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
780.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
780.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
780.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
780.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
786.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
786.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
786.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
786.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
786.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
786.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
786.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
786.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
786.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	35
795.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
795.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	34
795.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	34
795.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
795.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
795.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
795.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
795.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
795.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
795.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
795.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
795.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
807.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
807.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
807.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
807.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
807.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
807.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
807.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
807.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
807.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
807.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
817.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
817.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
817.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
817.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
817.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
817.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
817.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	32
817.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
817.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
817.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	32
817.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
817.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
829.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
829.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
829.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
829.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
829.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
829.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
835.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
835.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	30
835.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
835.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
835.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	30
835.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
835.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
835.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	30
835.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
835.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
835.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
835.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
835.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
835.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
835.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
835.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
835.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
835.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
853.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
853.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
853.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
853.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
853.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
853.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
853.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
853.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
853.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
853.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
853.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
853.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
853.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
853.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
853.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
853.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
853.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
853.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
853.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
872.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
872.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
872.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
872.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
872.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
872.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
872.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
872.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
872.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
872.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
872.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
872.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
872.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
872.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
886.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
886.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
886.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
886.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
886.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
886.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
886.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
886.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
886.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
886.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
886.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
897.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
897.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
897.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
897.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
897.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
897.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
897.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
897.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
897.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
897.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
897.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
897.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
897.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
910.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
910.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
910.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	25
910.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
910.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
910.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
910.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
910.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
910.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
910.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
910.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
910.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
910.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
910.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
924.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
924.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
924.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
924.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
924.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
924.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
924.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
924.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
924.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
933.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
933.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
933.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
933.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
933.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
933.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
933.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
933.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
933.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
933.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
933.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
933.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
933.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
933.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
933.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
948.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
948.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
948.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
948.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
948.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
948.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
948.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
948.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
948.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
948.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
948.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
948.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
948.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
948.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
948.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
948.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
948.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
965.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
965.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
965.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
965.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
965.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
965.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
965.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
965.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
965.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
965.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
965.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
965.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
965.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	21
965.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
965.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
965.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
965.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
982.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
982.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
982.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	20
982.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
982.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
982.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
982.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
982.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
982.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
982.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
982.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
982.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
982.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
982.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
982.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
982.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
982.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
982.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
982.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
982.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1002.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1002.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1002.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1002.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1002.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1002.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1002.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1002.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1002.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1002.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1002.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1002.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1002.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1002.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1002.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1002.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1002.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1002.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1002.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1002.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1002.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1002.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1002.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1002.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1002.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1027.	Alice Eve	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	18
1027.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1027.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1027.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1027.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1027.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1027.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1027.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1027.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1027.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1027.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1027.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1027.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1027.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1027.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1027.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1027.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1027.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1027.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1027.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1027.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1027.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1027.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1027.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1027.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1027.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1053.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1053.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1053.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1053.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1053.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1053.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1053.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1053.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1053.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1053.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1053.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1053.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1053.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1053.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	17
1053.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1053.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1053.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1053.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1053.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1053.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1053.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1053.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1053.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1076.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1076.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1076.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1076.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1076.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1076.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1076.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1076.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1076.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1076.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1076.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1076.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1076.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1076.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1076.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1076.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1076.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1076.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1076.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1076.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1076.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1076.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1076.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1076.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1076.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1076.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1076.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1076.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1104.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1104.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1104.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1104.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1104.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1104.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1104.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1104.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1104.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1104.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1104.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1104.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1104.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1104.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1104.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1104.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1104.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1104.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1104.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1104.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1104.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1104.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1104.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1104.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1104.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1104.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1104.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1131.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1131.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	14
1131.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1131.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1131.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1131.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1131.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1131.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1131.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1131.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1131.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1131.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1131.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1131.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1131.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1131.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1131.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1131.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1131.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1131.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1131.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1131.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1131.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1131.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1131.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1131.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1131.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1131.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1131.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1131.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1131.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1131.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1131.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1131.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1131.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1131.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1131.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1131.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1169.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1169.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1169.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1169.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1169.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1169.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1169.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1169.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1169.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1169.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1169.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	13
1169.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1169.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1169.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1169.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1169.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1169.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1169.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1169.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1169.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1169.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1169.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1169.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1169.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1169.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1169.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1169.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1169.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1169.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1169.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1169.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1200.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1200.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1200.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1200.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1200.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1200.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1200.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1200.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1200.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1200.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1200.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1200.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1200.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1200.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1200.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1200.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1200.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1200.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1200.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1200.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1200.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1200.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1200.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1200.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1200.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1200.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1200.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1200.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1200.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1200.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1200.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1200.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1200.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1200.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1200.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1235.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1235.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1235.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1235.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1235.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1235.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1235.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1235.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1235.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1235.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1235.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1235.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1235.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1235.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1235.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1235.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1235.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1235.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1235.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1235.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1235.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1235.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1235.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1235.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1235.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1235.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1235.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1235.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1235.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1235.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1272.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1272.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1272.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1272.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1272.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1272.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1272.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1272.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1272.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1272.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1272.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1272.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1272.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1272.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1272.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1272.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1272.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1272.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1272.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1272.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1272.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1272.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1272.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1272.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1272.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1272.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1272.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1272.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1272.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1272.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1272.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1272.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1272.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1272.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1272.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1272.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1272.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1272.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1272.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1272.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1272.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1272.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1272.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1272.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1272.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1272.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1272.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1272.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1272.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1272.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1272.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1272.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1272.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1272.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1272.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1272.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1272.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1272.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1272.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1272.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1272.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1272.	Petra Morzé,	A, 10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1272.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1272.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1272.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1272.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1272.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1272.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1272.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1272.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1272.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	10
1272.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1272.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1272.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1272.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1272.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1272.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1272.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1272.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1351.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1351.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1351.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1351.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1351.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1351.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1351.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1351.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1351.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1351.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	9
1351.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1351.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1351.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1351.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1351.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	9
1351.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1351.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1351.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1351.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1351.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1351.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1351.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1351.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1351.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1351.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1351.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1351.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1351.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1351.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1351.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1351.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1351.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1351.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1351.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1351.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1351.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1351.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1351.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1351.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1351.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1351.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1351.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1351.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1351.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1351.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1351.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1351.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1351.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1351.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1351.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1351.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1351.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1351.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1351.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1351.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1351.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1351.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1351.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1351.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1351.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1351.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9
1351.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1351.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	9
1351.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1351.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1351.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1351.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1351.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1351.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1351.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1351.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1351.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1351.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1351.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1351.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1351.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1351.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1351.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1351.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1351.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1351.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1351.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1351.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1351.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1351.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1351.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1351.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1351.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1351.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1351.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1351.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1442.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1442.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1442.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1442.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1442.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1442.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1442.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1442.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1442.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1442.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1442.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1442.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1442.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1442.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1442.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1442.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1442.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1442.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1442.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1442.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1442.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1442.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1442.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1442.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1442.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1442.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1442.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1442.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1442.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1442.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1442.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1442.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1442.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1442.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1442.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1442.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1442.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1442.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1442.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1442.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1442.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1442.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1442.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1442.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1442.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1442.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1442.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1442.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	8
1442.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1442.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1442.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1442.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1442.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1442.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1442.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1442.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1442.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1442.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1442.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1442.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1442.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1442.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1442.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1442.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1442.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1442.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1442.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1442.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1442.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1442.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1442.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1442.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1442.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1442.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1442.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1442.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1442.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1442.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1442.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1442.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1442.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1442.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1442.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1442.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1526.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1526.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1526.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1526.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1526.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1526.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1526.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1526.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1526.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1526.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1526.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1526.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1526.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1526.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1526.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1526.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1526.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1526.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1526.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1526.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1526.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1526.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1526.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1526.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1526.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1526.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1526.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1526.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1526.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1526.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1526.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1526.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1526.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1526.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1526.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1526.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1526.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1526.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1526.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1526.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	7
1526.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1526.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1526.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1526.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1526.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1526.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1526.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1526.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1526.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1526.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1526.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1526.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1526.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1526.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1526.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1526.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1526.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1526.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1526.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1526.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	7
1526.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1526.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1526.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1526.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1526.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1526.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1526.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1526.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1526.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1526.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1526.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1526.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1526.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1526.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1526.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1601.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1601.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1601.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1601.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1601.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1601.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? In ?,	6
1601.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1601.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1601.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1601.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1601.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1601.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1601.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1601.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1601.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1601.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1601.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1601.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1601.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1601.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1601.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1601.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1601.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1601.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1601.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1601.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1601.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1601.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1601.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1601.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1601.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1601.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1601.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1601.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1601.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1601.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1601.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1601.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1601.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1601.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1601.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1601.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1601.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1601.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1601.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1601.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1601.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1601.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1601.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1601.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1601.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1601.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1601.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1601.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1601.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1601.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1601.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1601.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	6
1601.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1601.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1601.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1601.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1601.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1601.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1601.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1601.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1601.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1601.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1601.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1601.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1601.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1601.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1601.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1601.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1601.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1601.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1601.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1601.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1601.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1601.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1601.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1682.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1682.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1682.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1682.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1682.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1682.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1682.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1682.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1682.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1682.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1682.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1682.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1682.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1682.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1682.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1682.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1682.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1682.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1682.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1682.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1682.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1682.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1682.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1682.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1682.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1682.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1682.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1682.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1682.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1682.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1682.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1682.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1682.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1682.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1682.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1682.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1682.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1682.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1682.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1682.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1682.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1682.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1682.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1682.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1682.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1682.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1682.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1682.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1682.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1682.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1682.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1682.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1682.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1682.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1682.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1682.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1682.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1682.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1682.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1682.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1682.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1682.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1682.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1682.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1682.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1682.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1682.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1682.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1682.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1682.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1682.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1682.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1682.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1682.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1682.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1682.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1682.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1682.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1682.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1682.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1682.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1682.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1682.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1682.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1682.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1682.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1682.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1682.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1682.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1682.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1682.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1682.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1682.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1682.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1682.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1777.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1777.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1777.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1777.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1777.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1777.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1777.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1777.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1777.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1777.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1777.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1777.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1777.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1777.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1777.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1777.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1777.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1777.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1777.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1777.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1777.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1777.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1777.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1777.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1777.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1777.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1777.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1777.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1777.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1777.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1777.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1777.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1777.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1777.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1777.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1777.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1777.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1777.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1777.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1777.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1777.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1777.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1777.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1777.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1777.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1777.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1777.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1777.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1777.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	4
1777.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1777.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1777.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1777.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1777.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1777.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1777.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1777.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1777.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1777.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1777.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1777.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1777.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1777.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1777.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
1777.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1777.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1777.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1777.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1777.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1777.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1777.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1777.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1777.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1777.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1777.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1777.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1777.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1777.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1777.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1777.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1777.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1777.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1777.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1777.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1777.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1777.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1777.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1777.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1777.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1777.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1777.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1777.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1777.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1777.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1777.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1777.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1777.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1874.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1874.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1874.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1874.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1874.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1874.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1874.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1874.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1874.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1874.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1874.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1874.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1874.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1874.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1874.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1874.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1874.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1874.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1874.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1874.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1874.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1874.	Chloe Goodman	GB,	10.06.93+D2207 in Brighton/GB,	3
1874.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1874.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1874.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1874.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1874.	Claudia Finger Erben,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1874.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1874.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1874.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1874.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1874.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1874.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1874.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1874.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1874.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1874.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1874.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1874.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	3
1874.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1874.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1874.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1874.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1874.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1874.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1874.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1874.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1874.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1874.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1874.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1874.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1874.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1874.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1874.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1874.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1874.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1874.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1874.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1874.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1874.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1874.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1874.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1874.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL	3
1874.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1874.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1874.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1874.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1874.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1874.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1874.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1874.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1874.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1874.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1874.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1874.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1874.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1874.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1874.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1874.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1874.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1874.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1874.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1874.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1874.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1874.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1874.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1874.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1874.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1874.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1874.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1874.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1874.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1874.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1874.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1874.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1972.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wioesbaden/D,	2
1972.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1972.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1972.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1972.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1972.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1972.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
1972.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1972.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1972.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1972.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1972.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1972.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1972.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1972.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1972.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1972.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1972.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1972.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1972.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1972.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1972.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1972.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1972.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1972.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1972.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1972.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1972.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1972.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1972.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1972.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1972.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1972.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1972.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1972.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1972.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1972.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1972.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	2
1972.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1972.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1972.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1972.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1972.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1972.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1972.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1972.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1972.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1972.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1972.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1972.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1972.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1972.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1972.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1972.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1972.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1972.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1972.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1972.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1972.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1972.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1972.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1972.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1972.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1972.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1972.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1972.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1972.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1972.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1972.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1972.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1972.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1972.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1972.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1972.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1972.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1972.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1972.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
1972.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1972.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1972.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1972.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1972.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
1972.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	2
1972.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1972.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1972.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1972.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1972.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1972.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1972.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1972.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1972.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1972.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1972.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1972.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1972.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1972.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1972.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1972.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1972.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1972.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1972.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1972.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1972.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1972.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
1972.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1972.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2086.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2086.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2086.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	1
2086.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2086.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2086.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2086.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2086.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2086.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2086.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2086.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2086.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2086.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2086.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2086.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2086.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2086.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2086.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2086.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2086.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2086.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2086.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2086.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2086.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2086.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2086.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2086.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2086.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2086.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2086.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2086.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2086.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2086.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA	1
2086.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2086.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2086.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2086.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2086.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2086.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2086.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2086.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2086.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2086.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2086.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2086.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2086.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2086.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2086.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2086.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2086.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2086.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2086.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2086.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2086.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
2086.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2086.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2086.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2086.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2086.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2086.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2086.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2086.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2086.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2086.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2086.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2086.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2086.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2086.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2086.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2086.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2086.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2086.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2086.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2086.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2086.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2086.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2086.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2086.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2086.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2086.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2086.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2086.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2086.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2086.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2086.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2086.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2086.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2086.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2086.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2086.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2086.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2086.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	1
2086.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2086.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2086.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2086.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2086.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2086.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2086.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2086.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2086.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2086.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2086.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2086.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2086.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2086.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2086.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2086.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2086.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2086.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2086.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2086.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2086.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2086.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2086.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2086.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2086.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2086.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2086.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2086.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2086.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2086.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2086.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2086.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2086.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2086.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2086.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2086.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2086.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2086.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2086.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2086.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2086.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2086.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2086.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2086.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2086.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2086.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2086.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2086.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3262
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2643
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2272
5.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2255
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2131
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2116
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1655
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1643
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1618


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	6963
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	6962
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4249
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2590
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1940
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1825
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1801
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1603
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2020)

Für Juni
1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Anna Kendrick


 

 
3. Margot Robbie


 

 
4. Maggie Rogers


 
5. Emily Blunt


 
6. Rachel Weisz


 
7. Ana de Armas


 
8. Emily Ratajkowski


 
9. Elizabeth Banks


 
10. Claire Danes


 
10. Dakota Johnson


 
10. Florence Pugh GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB


​


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Avril Lavigne
07. Liv Morgan, WWE (* 8. Juni 1994 in Paramus, New Jersey)
08. Millie Bobbie Brown
09. Vanessa Mai
10. Rachel Cook, Model (8. Januar 1995 in Seattle, Washington)


----------



## tino2003 (1 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## brian69 (1 Juni 2020)

*Juni 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Heather Graham 3. Natalie Dormer*




 




*4. Emilia Clarke 5. Lucy Hale 6. Alice Eve
*




 

 





*
7. Dakota Johnson 8. Sophie Turner 9. Margot Robbie*




 

 




*10.
Lily Collins - Mandy Moore - Nina Dobrev*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (2 Juni 2020)

Meine Juni Wertung:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Lena Gercke
07. Luisa Hartema
08 Ariane Sommer
09. Gintare Sudziute
10. Celine Bethmann
10. Irina Shayk
10. Rebecca Mir


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020

1. Anna Kendrick 
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Melissa Benoist
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Naomi Scott
8. Sydney Sierota
9. Isabela Moner
10. Nicole Maines


----------



## hsvmann (2 Juni 2020)

*06 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Hehnii (3 Juni 2020)

Hier meine Juniwertung 2020:


*1. Hayley Atwell* 
2. Ana de Armas
3. Olivia Wild
4. Ruby O. Fee
5. Phoebe Tonkin
6. Ella Purnell
7. Emily Osment
8. Jennifer Lawrence
9. Diane Kruger 
10. Rachel Bilson​


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Juni 2020)

Neuer Monat - neues Glück:




 Michelle Uhrig


 Lena Gercke


 Laura Wontorra


 Katharina Rumpus


 Saskia Alusalu


 Bianca Walter


 Annemarie Eilfeld


 Melissa Naschenweng


 Linda Fäh


 Jessika Westen und


 Sandra Kuhn


----------



## STF (9 Juni 2020)

06/2020

1. Eva Diederich
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Judith Rakers
7. Ina Dietz
8. Taylor Swift
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Jessica Ginkel
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Marlen Neuenschwander


----------



## Relleumlime (10 Juni 2020)

Juni 20

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Alexandra Kröber
4 Bella Lesnik
5 Jule Gölsdorf
6 Yve Fehring
7 Mara Bergmann
8 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
9 Anne Wilmes
10 Sandra Rieß
10 Verena Püschel
10 Marlene Lufen


----------



## lappi (11 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Birgitte Schrowange
4 Keira Knightley
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Charlize Theron
8 Carrie Coon
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## ManuN (13 Juni 2020)

Juni 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Andrea Kaiser
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## Thunderhawk (13 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020

1. Jana Azizi
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Jenny Knäble
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Birthe Wolter
6. Susan Link
7. Kristina Sterz
8. Roberta Bieling
9. Alina Merkau
10. Susanna Ohlen


----------



## goldlena (14 Juni 2020)

1. Ruth Hofmann 2. Helene Fischer 3. Toni Garrn 4. Magdalena Neuner 5. Marlene Lufen 6. Viviane Geppart 7. Vanessa Mai 8. Sandra Kuhn 9. Lena Gerke 10. Annett Möller


----------



## goldlena (14 Juni 2020)

1. Victoria Justice 2. Barbara Palvin 3. Mikaela Shiffrin 4. Kimberley Garner 5. A.J. Cook 6. Blake Lively 7. Erin Heatherton 8. Nadine Leopold 9. Adriana Lima 10. Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## congo64 (14 Juni 2020)

Hallo, bitte mach da mal EIN Voting draus, einmal National und einmal International entspricht nicht den Regeln, es zählt nur EINE Wertung pro Monat



goldlena schrieb:


> 1. Victoria Justice 2. Barbara Palvin 3. Mikaela Shiffrin 4. Kimberley Garner 5. A.J. Cook 6. Blake Lively 7. Erin Heatherton 8. Nadine Leopold 9. Adriana Lima 10. Alessandra Ambrosio





goldlena schrieb:


> 1. Ruth Hofmann 2. Helene Fischer 3. Toni Garrn 4. Magdalena Neuner 5. Marlene Lufen 6. Viviane Geppart 7. Vanessa Mai 8. Sandra Kuhn 9. Lena Gerke 10. Annett Möller



LG Congo


----------



## congo64 (14 Juni 2020)

*Juni *

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Juni 2020)

hier mein Juni-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Susi Brandt
8.) Anna Planken
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Caren Miosga und Verena Püschel


----------



## Ryan Atwood (15 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020 Voting

01 ) Vanessa Blumhagen 
02.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
03.) Lena Gercke
04.) Alina Merkau 
05.) Victoria Justice
06.) Veronika Klimovits
07.) Michelle Borth
08.) Angela Finger Erben
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Angelique Kerber 
10.) Sophia Bush


----------



## dabi (16 Juni 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Jessica Biel
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Martina Hingis
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## kamy (21 Juni 2020)

*2020 - 06

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Fernanda Brandao
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Elena Bruhn
7. Sila Sahin
8. Nadine Menz
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Anakin (23 Juni 2020)

_Juni 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Lena Gercke
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Lejla-X
#08: Jana Azizi 
#09: Susanna Ohlen
#10: Georgia Jones 
#10: Selena Gomez 
#10: Helene Fischer


----------



## maggi77 (23 Juni 2020)

1 Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Chloe Sims
8. Chloe Goodman
9. Demi Rose MAwby
10.Ana Braga


----------



## taurus79 (28 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Anna Planken
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Jessy Wellmer
6. Isabelle Körner
7. Ruth Hofmann
8. Carolin Kebekus
9. Kamilla Senjo
10.Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## StefanKa (28 Juni 2020)

1. Lena Gercke

2. Susanne Seel

3. Katrin Albsteiger

4. Antonia Michalsky

5. Nora Koppen

6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman

7. Sarah Bogen

8. Iris-Mareike Steen

9. Mariangela Scelsi

10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## Cav (28 Juni 2020)

Voting für Juni 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

3. Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


 

4. Jana Azizi


 

5. Alicia Vikander


 

6. Janina Uhse




7. Nazan Eckes


 

8. Sylvie Meis


 


9. Viviane Geppert


 

10. Kimberley Garner




10. Alica Schmidt


 

10. Felicity Jones


----------



## Cav (28 Juni 2020)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.06.2020, 02:55

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7016
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7002
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4295

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3294
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2669
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2590
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2283
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2278
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2132
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2116
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1950
14.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1836
15.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1833
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1656
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1646
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1631
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1613
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1531
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1449
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1397
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1397
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1236
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1236
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1198
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1171
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1152
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1125
35.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
36.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
37.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1068
38.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1060
39.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1052
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1043
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1014
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1002
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	991
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	988
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	959
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	952
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	888
50.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
51.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	868
53.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	859
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	853
55.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
56.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
57.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	837
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
59.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	819
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	810
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	807
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	796
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	763
66.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
67.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
68.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	742
69.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
70.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	730
71.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	726
72.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	725
73.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
73.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	724
75.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	704
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
79.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	677
80.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	667
81.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	666
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	647
83.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	640
84.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	638
85.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	633
86.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	627
87.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	626
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	590
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
91.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
92.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	567
93.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	566
94.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	558
95.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
96.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	542
98.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	537
99.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	536
100.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
100.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	532
102.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	526
103.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
104.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 515
105.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	511
106.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
106.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	505
108.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
109.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
110.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	501
111.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
112.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
113.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	493
114.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
115.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	482
117.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
117.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	480
119.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	479
120.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
121.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	472
122.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
123.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	470
124.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
125.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
126.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	467
127.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	457
128.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
129.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
129.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	454
129.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	454
132.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	452
133.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
133.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	447
135.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	444
136.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
137.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
138.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	428
138.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
140.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	426
141.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	424
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	421
143.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	418
144.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	416
145.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
146.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	414
146.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
148.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
148.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	413
150.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	411
151.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	408
152.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
153.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	405
154.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
155.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	402
156.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
157.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	395
158.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
159.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	392
160.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
161.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	389
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	388
163.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
164.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
165.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	384
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	378
167.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
167.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
169.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
170.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	371
170.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	371
172.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
173.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	360
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	358
175.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
176.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	354
177.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
178.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	345
179.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
179.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
181.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
182.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	336
183.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
183.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
185.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	333
185.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
187.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
188.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
189.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
190.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
191.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
192.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	323
193.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
194.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
194.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
196.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	318
196.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	318
198.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	316
198.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	316
198.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	316
201.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
202.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	310
203.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	309
204.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
205.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
206.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
206.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
208.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	298
209.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
210.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	293
210.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
210.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	293
213.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
213.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	291
215.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	289
215.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	289
217.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
217.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
219.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
219.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
221.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
221.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
223.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
224.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	282
225.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	276
225.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
227.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
228.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
228.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
228.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
231.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
231.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
233.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	271
233.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
235.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	269
236.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
236.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	267
238.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
239.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
240.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	259
241.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
241.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	256
241.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
244.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	255
245.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
245.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
247.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
248.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
248.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	249
248.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
251.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
251.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
251.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	248
254.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
255.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	245
255.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	245
257.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
258.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	242
258.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	242
258.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
261.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	241
261.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	241
263.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
264.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	234
265.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	232
266.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
267.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	229
267.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	229
267.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	229
271.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
272.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
273.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	225
273.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
275.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	223
275.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
277.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	222
277.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
279.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	221
279.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	221
281.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	220
282.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
283.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
283.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	218
285.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
285.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
285.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	217
288.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
288.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
290.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
290.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
290.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
290.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
290.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
295.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
295.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	212
297.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	211
297.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
297.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
300.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
300.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
302.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
303.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	207
303.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	207
305.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	205
306.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
307.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	199
308.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	197
308.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	197
308.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	197
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	197
312.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
312.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	196
314.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
315.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	194
316.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
316.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	193
318.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
318.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	192
320.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
320.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	191
322.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
323.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
323.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	188
325.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
325.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
327.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	185
328.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
328.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	184
330.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
330.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
332.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
332.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	182
334.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
334.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
334.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
337.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
337.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
339.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
340.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, D/GRE,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/GRE,	178
341.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	177
341.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
341.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
344.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
344.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
344.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
344.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
348.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
348.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	174
348.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
348.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
352.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
352.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
352.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
355.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
356.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	170
356.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	170
356.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
359.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
360.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	167
361.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
361.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
361.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
361.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
361.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
366.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
367.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
367.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	160
369.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	159
369.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
369.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
372.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	158
372.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
372.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	158
375.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
376.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
377.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
378.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	151
378.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
378.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	151
381.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
381.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
383.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
383.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
383.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
383.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
387.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	148
387.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	148
389.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
389.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	147
391.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
391.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
391.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
394.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	145
394.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
394.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
394.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
394.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
399.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	144
400.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	143
400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	143
400.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
403.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	142
404.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
404.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
406.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
406.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
408.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
409.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
409.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
411.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
411.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
411.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
411.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	137
415.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
416.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
416.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
418.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
419.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
419.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
421.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	130
421.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	130
421.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	130
424.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
425.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
426.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
426.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	127
426.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
426.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
430.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	126
431.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
431.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
433.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	123
433.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	123
435.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	122
435.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
437.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	120
437.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
439.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	119
439.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
439.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
439.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
443.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	118
443.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	118
443.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	118
443.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
447.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
447.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
447.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	117
447.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	117
447.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
452.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
453.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
454.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
454.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
456.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
456.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	112
456.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
459.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
459.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
461.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
461.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
463.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
463.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
463.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
466.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	107
466.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
468.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
468.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
468.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
471.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
471.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
471.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
471.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	105
471.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
476.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
476.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
476.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
476.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
476.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
481.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
481.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	103
481.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
481.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
485.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
485.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
485.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
488.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
489.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
489.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	100
491.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
492.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
493.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
494.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	96
495.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
495.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	95
497.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
497.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	94
497.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	94
497.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
497.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	94
502.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	93
502.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
502.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
505.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
505.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
505.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
505.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
509.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
509.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
509.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
509.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
513.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	90
513.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
513.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
513.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	90
517.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
518.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
518.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
518.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
518.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
518.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
518.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
518.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	88
525.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
526.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
526.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
526.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
526.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	86
530.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
530.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
530.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
530.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
530.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
535.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
535.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
535.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
535.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
535.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
540.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
540.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
540.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
540.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
544.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
544.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
544.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
547.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
548.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
548.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
548.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
551.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
551.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
551.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	79
551.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
551.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	79
551.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
557.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	78
557.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	78
557.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
560.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	77
560.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
560.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
560.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
560.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	77
565.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
565.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
567.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
567.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
569.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	74
569.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
569.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
569.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
569.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
569.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
575.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	73
575.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
577.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
577.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
577.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
577.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
581.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	71
581.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
581.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
581.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
585.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
585.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	70
585.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	70
585.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
589.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	69
589.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
589.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
589.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
589.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
594.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
594.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
594.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
594.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	68
594.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
599.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
599.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
601.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
602.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
602.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
602.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	65
602.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	65
602.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
602.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
602.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
602.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
610.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
611.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
611.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
611.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
611.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
615.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
615.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
617.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
618.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
618.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
618.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
618.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
618.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
618.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	60
624.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
624.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
624.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
624.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
624.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
629.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
629.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
629.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
629.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	58
629.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
629.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
629.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
636.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
636.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
636.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
636.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
640.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
640.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
640.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
640.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
640.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
645.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
645.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
645.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
648.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
648.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	54
648.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
648.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
648.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
648.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
648.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
648.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
648.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
657.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
657.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
657.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	53
657.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
657.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
657.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
657.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
664.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
664.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
664.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
664.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
664.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	52
664.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
664.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
664.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
672.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
672.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
672.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
672.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
672.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
677.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	50
677.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
677.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	50
677.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
677.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
677.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
677.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
677.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
677.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
686.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
686.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
686.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
686.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
686.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
691.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
691.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
691.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
691.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
691.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
691.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	48
691.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
698.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
698.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
698.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
698.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	47
698.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
698.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
698.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
698.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
706.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
706.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
706.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
706.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
706.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
706.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
712.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
712.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
712.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
712.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
712.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
712.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
712.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
719.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
719.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	44
719.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
719.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
719.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	44
719.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
719.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	44
719.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
719.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
719.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
719.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
719.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
719.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	44
732.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
732.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	43
732.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
732.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
736.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	42
736.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
736.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
736.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	42
736.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
736.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
736.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
736.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
744.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	41
744.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
744.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
744.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
744.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
749.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
749.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
749.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
749.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
749.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
749.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
755.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
755.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
755.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	39
755.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
755.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
755.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
755.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
762.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
762.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	38
762.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
762.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
762.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
762.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
762.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
762.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
762.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
771.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
771.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
771.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
771.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
771.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
771.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
771.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	37
771.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
771.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	37
771.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
771.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
771.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
771.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
784.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
784.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
784.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
784.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
784.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
784.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
790.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
790.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
790.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
790.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
790.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
790.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
790.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
790.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
790.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
799.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
799.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
799.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
799.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
799.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
799.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
799.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
799.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
799.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
799.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
809.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
809.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
809.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	33
809.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
809.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
809.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
809.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
809.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
809.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
809.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
809.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
820.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
820.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
820.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
820.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
820.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
820.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
820.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	32
820.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
820.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
820.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
820.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
831.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
831.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
831.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
831.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
831.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
831.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
837.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
837.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	30
837.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
837.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
837.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
837.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
837.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
837.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
837.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
837.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
837.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
837.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
837.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
837.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
837.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
837.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
853.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
853.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
853.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
853.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
853.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
853.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
853.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
853.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
853.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
853.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
853.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
853.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
853.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
853.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
853.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
853.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
853.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
853.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
853.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
872.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
872.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
872.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
872.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
872.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
872.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
872.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
872.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
872.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
872.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
872.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
872.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
872.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
872.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
886.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
886.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
886.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
886.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
886.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
886.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
886.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
886.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
886.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
886.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
886.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
897.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
897.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
897.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
897.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
897.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
897.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
897.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
897.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
897.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
897.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
897.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
897.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
897.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
910.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
910.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
910.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	25
910.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
910.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
910.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
910.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
910.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
910.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
910.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	25
910.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
910.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
910.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
910.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
910.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
925.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
925.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
925.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
925.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
925.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
925.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
925.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
925.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
925.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
934.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	23
934.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
934.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
934.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
934.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
934.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
934.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
934.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
934.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
934.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
934.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
934.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
934.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
934.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
934.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
934.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
950.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	22
950.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
950.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
950.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
950.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
950.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
950.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
950.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
950.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
950.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
950.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
950.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
950.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
950.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
950.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
950.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
950.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
950.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
968.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
968.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
968.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
968.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
968.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
968.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
968.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
968.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
968.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
968.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
968.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
968.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
968.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
968.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	21
968.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
968.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
968.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	21
968.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
986.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
986.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
986.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
986.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
986.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
986.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
986.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
986.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
986.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
986.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
986.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
986.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
986.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	20
986.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
986.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
986.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
986.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
986.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
986.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1005.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1005.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1005.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1005.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1005.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1005.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1005.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1005.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1005.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1005.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1005.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1005.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1005.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1005.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1005.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1005.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1005.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1005.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1005.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1005.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1005.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1005.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1005.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1005.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1005.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1030.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1030.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1030.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1030.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1030.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1030.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1030.	Henriette Richter-Röhl, D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1030.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1030.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1030.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1030.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1030.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1030.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1030.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1030.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1030.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1030.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1030.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1030.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1030.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1030.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1030.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1030.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1030.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1030.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1055.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1055.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1055.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1055.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1055.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1055.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1055.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1055.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1055.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1055.	Kieman Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	17
1055.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1055.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1055.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1055.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1055.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1055.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1055.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1055.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1055.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1055.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1055.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1055.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1077.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1077.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1077.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1077.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1077.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1077.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1077.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1077.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1077.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1077.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1077.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1077.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1077.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1077.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1077.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1077.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1077.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1077.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1077.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1077.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1077.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1077.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1077.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1077.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1077.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1077.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1077.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1077.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1105.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1105.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1105.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1105.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1105.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1105.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1105.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1105.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1105.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1105.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1105.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1105.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1105.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1105.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1105.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1105.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1105.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1105.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1105.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1105.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1105.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1105.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1105.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1105.	Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	15
1105.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1105.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1105.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1132.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1132.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1132.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1132.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1132.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1132.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1132.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1132.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1132.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1132.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1132.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1132.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1132.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1132.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1132.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1132.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1132.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1132.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1132.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1132.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1132.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1132.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1132.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1132.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1132.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1132.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1132.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1132.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1132.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1132.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1132.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1132.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1132.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1132.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1132.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1132.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1132.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1132.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1170.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1170.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1170.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1170.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1170.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1170.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1170.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1170.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1170.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1170.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1170.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1170.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1170.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1170.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1170.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1170.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1170.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1170.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1170.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1170.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1170.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1170.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1170.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1170.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1170.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1170.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1170.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1170.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1170.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1170.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1200.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1200.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1200.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1200.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1200.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1200.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1200.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1200.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1200.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1200.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1200.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1200.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1200.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1200.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1200.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1200.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1200.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1200.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1200.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1200.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1200.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1200.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1200.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1200.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1200.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1200.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1200.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1200.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1200.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1200.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1200.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1200.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1200.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1200.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1200.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1235.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1235.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1235.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1235.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1235.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1235.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1235.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1235.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1235.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1235.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1235.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1235.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1235.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1235.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1235.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1235.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1235.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1235.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1235.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1235.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1235.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1235.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1235.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1235.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1235.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1235.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1235.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1235.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1235.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1235.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	11
1235.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1235.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1273.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1273.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1273.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1273.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1273.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1273.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1273.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1273.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1273.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1273.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1273.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1273.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1273.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1273.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1273.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1273.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1273.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1273.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1273.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1273.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1273.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1273.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1273.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1273.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1273.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1273.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	10
1273.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1273.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1273.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1273.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1273.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1273.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1273.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1273.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1273.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1273.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1273.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1273.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1273.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1273.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1273.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1273.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1273.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1273.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1273.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1273.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1273.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	10
1273.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1273.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1273.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1273.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	10
1273.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1273.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1273.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1273.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1273.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1273.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1273.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1273.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1273.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1273.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1273.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1273.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1273.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1273.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1273.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1273.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1273.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1273.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1273.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1273.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1273.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1273.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1273.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1273.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1273.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1273.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1273.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1273.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1273.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1273.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1354.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1354.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1354.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1354.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1354.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1354.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1354.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1354.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1354.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1354.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	9
1354.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1354.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1354.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1354.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1354.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1354.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	9
1354.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1354.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1354.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1354.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1354.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1354.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1354.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1354.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1354.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1354.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1354.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1354.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1354.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1354.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1354.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1354.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1354.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1354.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1354.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1354.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1354.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1354.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1354.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1354.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1354.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1354.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1354.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1354.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1354.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1354.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1354.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1354.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1354.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1354.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1354.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1354.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1354.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1354.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1354.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1354.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1354.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1354.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1354.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1354.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1354.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	9
1354.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1354.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1354.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1354.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1354.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1354.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1354.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1354.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1354.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1354.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1354.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1354.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1354.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1354.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1354.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1354.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1354.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1354.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1354.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1354.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1354.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1354.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1354.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1354.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1354.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1354.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	9
1354.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1354.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1354.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1444.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1444.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1444.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1444.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1444.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1444.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1444.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1444.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1444.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1444.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1444.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1444.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1444.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1444.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1444.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1444.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1444.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1444.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1444.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1444.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1444.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1444.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1444.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1444.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1444.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1444.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1444.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1444.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1444.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1444.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1444.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1444.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1444.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1444.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1444.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1444.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1444.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1444.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1444.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1444.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1444.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1444.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1444.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1444.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1444.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1444.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1444.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1444.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1444.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1444.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1444.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1444.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1444.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1444.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1444.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1444.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1444.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1444.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1444.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1444.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1444.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	8
1444.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1444.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1444.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1444.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1444.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1444.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1444.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1444.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1444.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1444.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1444.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1444.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1444.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1444.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1444.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1444.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1444.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1444.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1444.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1444.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1444.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1444.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1444.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1528.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1528.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1528.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1528.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1528.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1528.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1528.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1528.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1528.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1528.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1528.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1528.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1528.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1528.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1528.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1528.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	7
1528.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1528.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1528.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1528.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1528.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1528.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1528.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1528.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1528.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1528.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1528.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1528.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1528.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1528.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1528.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1528.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1528.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1528.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1528.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1528.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1528.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1528.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1528.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1528.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1528.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	7
1528.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1528.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1528.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1528.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1528.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1528.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1528.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1528.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1528.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1528.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1528.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1528.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1528.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1528.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1528.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1528.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1528.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1528.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1528.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1528.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1528.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1528.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1528.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1528.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1528.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1528.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1528.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1528.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1528.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1528.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1528.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1528.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1528.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1528.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1603.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1603.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1603.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1603.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1603.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1603.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? In ?,	6
1603.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1603.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1603.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1603.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1603.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1603.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1603.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1603.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1603.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1603.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1603.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	6
1603.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1603.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1603.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1603.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1603.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1603.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1603.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1603.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1603.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1603.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1603.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1603.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1603.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1603.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1603.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1603.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1603.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1603.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1603.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1603.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1603.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1603.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1603.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1603.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1603.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1603.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1603.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1603.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1603.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1603.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1603.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1603.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1603.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1603.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1603.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1603.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1603.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1603.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1603.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1603.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1603.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1603.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1603.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	6
1603.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1603.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1603.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1603.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1603.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1603.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1603.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1603.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1603.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1603.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1603.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1603.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1603.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1603.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1603.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1603.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1603.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1603.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1603.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1603.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1603.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1603.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1603.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1686.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1686.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1686.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1686.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1686.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1686.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1686.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1686.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1686.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1686.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1686.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1686.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1686.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1686.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1686.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1686.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1686.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	5
1686.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1686.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1686.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1686.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1686.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1686.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1686.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1686.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1686.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1686.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1686.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1686.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1686.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1686.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1686.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1686.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1686.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1686.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	5
1686.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1686.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1686.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1686.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1686.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1686.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1686.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1686.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1686.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1686.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1686.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1686.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1686.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1686.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1686.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1686.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1686.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1686.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1686.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1686.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1686.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1686.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1686.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1686.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1686.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1686.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1686.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1686.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1686.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1686.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1686.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1686.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1686.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1686.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1686.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1686.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1686.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1686.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1686.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1686.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1686.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1686.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1686.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1686.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1686.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1686.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1686.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1686.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1686.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1686.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	5
1686.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1686.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1686.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1686.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1686.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1686.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1686.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1783.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1783.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1783.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1783.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1783.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1783.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1783.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1783.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1783.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1783.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1783.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1783.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1783.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1783.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1783.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1783.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1783.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1783.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1783.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1783.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1783.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1783.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1783.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1783.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1783.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1783.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1783.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1783.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1783.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1783.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1783.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1783.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1783.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1783.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1783.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1783.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1783.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1783.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1783.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1783.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1783.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1783.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1783.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1783.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1783.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1783.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1783.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1783.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1783.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1783.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1783.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1783.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1783.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1783.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1783.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1783.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1783.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1783.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	4
1783.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1783.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1783.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1783.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1783.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1783.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1783.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1783.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1783.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1783.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1783.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1783.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1783.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1783.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1783.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1783.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1783.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1783.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1783.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1783.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1783.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1783.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1783.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1783.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1783.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1783.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1783.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1783.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1783.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1783.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1783.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1783.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1783.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1783.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1783.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1783.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1783.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1878.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1878.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1878.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1878.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1878.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1878.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1878.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1878.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1878.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1878.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1878.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1878.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1878.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1878.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1878.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1878.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1878.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1878.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1878.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1878.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1878.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1878.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1878.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1878.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1878.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1878.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1878.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1878.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1878.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1878.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1878.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1878.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1878.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1878.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1878.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1878.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1878.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1878.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	3
1878.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1878.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1878.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	3
1878.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1878.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1878.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1878.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1878.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1878.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1878.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1878.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1878.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1878.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1878.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1878.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1878.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1878.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1878.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1878.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1878.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1878.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1878.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1878.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1878.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1878.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1878.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1878.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1878.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1878.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1878.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1878.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1878.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1878.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1878.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1878.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1878.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1878.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	3
1878.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1878.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1878.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1878.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1878.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1878.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1878.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1878.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1878.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1878.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1878.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1878.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1878.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1878.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1878.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1878.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1878.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1878.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1878.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1878.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1878.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1878.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1878.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1878.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1977.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
1977.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1977.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1977.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1977.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1977.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1977.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
1977.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1977.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1977.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1977.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1977.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1977.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1977.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1977.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1977.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1977.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1977.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1977.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1977.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1977.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1977.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1977.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1977.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1977.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1977.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1977.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1977.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1977.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1977.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1977.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1977.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1977.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1977.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1977.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1977.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1977.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1977.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1977.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1977.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1977.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1977.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1977.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1977.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1977.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1977.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1977.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1977.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1977.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1977.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1977.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1977.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1977.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1977.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1977.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1977.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1977.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1977.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1977.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1977.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1977.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1977.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1977.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1977.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1977.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1977.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1977.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1977.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1977.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1977.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1977.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1977.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1977.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1977.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1977.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1977.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1977.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1977.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1977.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1977.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1977.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1977.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
1977.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1977.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1977.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	2
1977.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1977.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1977.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1977.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	2
1977.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1977.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1977.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1977.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1977.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1977.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1977.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1977.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1977.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1977.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1977.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1977.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1977.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1977.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1977.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1977.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1977.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1977.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1977.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1977.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1977.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1977.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
1977.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1977.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2090.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2090.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2090.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	1
2090.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2090.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2090.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2090.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2090.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2090.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2090.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2090.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2090.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2090.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2090.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2090.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2090.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2090.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2090.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2090.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2090.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2090.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2090.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2090.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2090.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2090.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2090.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2090.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2090.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2090.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2090.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2090.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2090.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2090.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2090.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2090.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2090.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2090.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2090.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2090.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2090.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2090.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2090.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2090.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2090.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2090.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2090.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2090.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2090.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2090.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2090.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2090.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2090.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2090.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2090.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2090.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2090.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2090.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2090.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2090.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2090.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2090.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2090.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2090.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2090.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2090.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2090.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2090.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2090.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2090.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2090.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2090.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2090.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2090.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2090.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2090.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2090.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2090.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2090.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2090.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2090.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2090.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2090.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	1
2090.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2090.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2090.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2090.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2090.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2090.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2090.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2090.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2090.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2090.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2090. Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	1
2090.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2090.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	1
2090.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2090.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2090.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2090.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2090.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2090.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2090.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2090.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2090.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2090.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2090.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2090.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2090.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2090.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2090.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2090.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2090.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2090.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2090.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2090.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2090.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2090.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2090.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2090.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2090.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2090.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2090.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2090.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2090.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2090.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2090.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2090.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2090.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2090.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2090.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2090.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2090.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2090.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2090.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2090.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2090.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2090.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2090.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2090.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2090.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2090.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3294
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2669
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2283
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2278
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2132
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2116
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1656
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1646
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1631


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7016
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7002
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4295
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2590
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1950
7.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1836
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1833
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1613
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## tort3 (28 Juni 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Tanja Tischewitsch
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Evelyn Burdecki
6. Vanessa Mai
7. Isabela Moner
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Rihanna
10. Becky G.


----------



## NEF (28 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Don Sven (29 Juni 2020)

1. Lena Gercke 

2. Dorothee Bär 

3. Vaile Fuchs 

4. Chryssanthi Kavazi 

5. Luise von Finckh 

6. Iris Mareike Steen 

7. Birte Glang 

8. Pauline Angert 

9. Katrin Heß 

10. Alexandra Fonsatti


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Juni 2020)

Juni 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Alina Merkau
05. Amira Tröger 
06. Victoria Justice
07. Jana Azizi
08. Serena Salecker
09. Veronika Klimovits
10. Laura Papendick
10. Susanna Ohlen
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## Devilfish (30 Juni 2020)

Juni

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Demi Lovato
6. Sabrina Carpenter
7. Ariana Grande
8. Hayley Williams
9. Victoria Justice
10. Miley Cyrus
10. Camila Cabello
10. Rita Ora


----------



## Walt (30 Juni 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Juni 2020:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Leah Gotti







3. JosephineBecker







4. Iris Mareike Steen







5. Anneke Dürkopp







6. Amrei Haardt







7. Maria Wedig






8. Sharon Berlinghoff







9. Jessica Ginkel






10. Katja Studt


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2020)

Für Juli

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Elizabeth Debicki


 

 
3. Laura Woods GB, 02.07.87 in Dagenham, GB


 

 
4. Maggie Rogers


 
5. Barbara Palvin


 
6. Joey King


 
7. Natalie Dormer


 
8. Tori Black


 
9. Jane Levy


 
10. Cate Blanchett


 
​


----------



## benedikt (1 Juli 2020)

Meine Juni Wertung:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Frida Aasen
07. Lena Gercke
08.Celine Bethmann
09. Gintare Sudziute
10. Luisa Hartema
10. Irina Shayk
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Madeleine Krakor
06. Avril Lavigne
07. Liv Morgan
08. Victoria Justice
09. Kiernan Shipka
10. Julia Wiedemann


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Juli 2020)

Endlich ein neuer Monat 

*Juli 2020*



 Michelle Uhrig


 Lena Gercke


 Cheyenne Pahde


 Saskia Alusalu


 Bianca Walter


 Jana Azizi


 Laura Wontorra


 Ruby O. Fee


 Franziska Katzmarek (D, 28.02.1993 in Merseburg/D)
geteilt an:


 Marie-Louise Finck (D, 14.08.1989 in Saarbrücken/D),


 Sonja Gerhardt und


 Valentina Pahde

Also wieder zwei Neuzugänge für die Liste von mir...


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juli 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Khloe Terae
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Maria Hering
6. Yazmin Oukhellou
7. Abigail Clarke
8. Chloe Sims
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10.Laura Müller


----------



## STF (2 Juli 2020)

Juli 20

1. Eva Diederich
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
5. Judith Rakers
6. Ina Dietz
7. Marlen Neuenschwander
8. Kay-Sölve Richter
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Jessica Ginkel
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Sandra Kuhn


----------



## RoadDog (2 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Lily Collins
5. Melissa Benoist
6. Alicia Vikander
7. Naomi Scott
8. Ana de Armas
9. Sydney Sierota
10. Nicole Maines


----------



## Lenco666 (3 Juli 2020)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Lauren Cohan
3) Britney Spears
4) Julianne Moore
5) Alicia Witt
6) Lana Parilla
7) Inka Schneider
8) Arzu Bazman
9) Sophie Turner
10) Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## tino2003 (4 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Thunderhawk (4 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020

1. Susanne Schöne
2. Jana Azizi
3. Andrea Lauterbach
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Corinna Borau
6. Anna Gröbel
7. Mareile Höppner
8. Jennifer Knäble
9. Andrea Petkovic
10. Andrea Otto
10. Sarah Lombardi
10. Angelique Kerber


----------



## lappi (5 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Birgitte Schrowange
4 Keira Knightley
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Charlize Theron
8 Taylor Swift
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## Relleumlime (7 Juli 2020)

Juli-Ranking

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Yve Fehring
4. Alexandra Kröber
5. Mara Bergmann
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Anne Willmes
9. Stephanie Meißner
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10. Verena Püschel
10. Birgit Klaus


----------



## Ryan Atwood (10 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020 Voting

01.) Amira Tröger 
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
04.) Lena Gercke
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Victoria Justice
07.) Veronika Klimovits
08.) Michelle Borth
09.) Angela Finger Erben
10.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Juli 2020)

*Juli - Voting:*

1. Nina Kamenova Dobrev love2


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Katherine Grace McNamara


 

4. Vanessa Anne Hudgens 


 

5. Kelsea Nicole Ballerini


 

6. Jaimie Lauren Alexander


 

7. Katheryn Winnick


 

8. Victoria Dawn Justice


 

9. Emma Rose Roberts


 

10. Melissa Marie Benoist


----------



## gaertner23 (12 Juli 2020)

hier mein Juli-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Gundula Gause
8.) Annette Betz
9.) Simone Panteleit
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (12 Juli 2020)

Der Juli.....

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## dabi (12 Juli 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Megan Fox
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Jessica Biel
8.Britney Spears
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ManuN (13 Juli 2020)

Juli 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Kristin Stark 
10. Andrea Kaiser
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing


----------



## Walt (14 Juli 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Juli 2020

1. Lena Gercke






2. Leah Gotti





3. Josephine Becker





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Suzan Anbeh





6. Alica Hubiak, D, *22.05.1988 in Ahlen /Westfalen (D)





7. Amrei Haardt





8. Maria Wedig





9. Sharon Berlinghoff





10. Mary Muhsal


----------



## kamy (15 Juli 2020)

2020 - 07

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Fernanda Brandao
4. Nadine Menz
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Elena Bruhn
8. Sila Sahin
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu


----------



## Don Sven (16 Juli 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Vaile Fuchs





4. Chryssanthi Kavazi





5. Luise von Finckh





6. Iris Mareike Steen





7. Birte Glang





8. Pauline Angert





9. Katrin Heß





10. Alexandra Fonsatti


----------



## StefanKa (20 Juli 2020)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Nora Koppen





6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen






8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## hsvmann (20 Juli 2020)

*07 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Anakin (21 Juli 2020)

_Juli 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Lena Gercke
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Lejla-X
#08: Jana Azizi 
#09: Laura Papendick
#10: Georgia Jones 
#10: Selena Gomez 
#10: Helene Fischer


----------



## Cav (23 Juli 2020)

Mein Ranking Juli 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 


2. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

3. Jana Azizi


 

4. Alica Schmidt


 

5. Alicia Vikander


 

6. Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


 

7. Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück), D, 11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D


 

8. Kimberley Garner


 

9. Janina Uhse


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Izabel Goulart 


 

10. Viviane Geppert


----------



## tort3 (23 Juli 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Tanja Tischewitsch
3. Emma Watson
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Evelyn Burdecki
6. Isabela Moner
7. Vanessa Mai
8. Sylvie Meis
9. Rihanna
10. Lisa Marie Koroll


----------



## Kananga (24 Juli 2020)

(Mit Betonung auf *ALLTIME*...)

01. Birgit Schrowange




02. Maren Gilzer


 

03. Iris Berben


 

04. Eva Herman


 

05. Sandra Cretu


 

06. Madeleine Wehle


 

07. Jeanette Biedermann


 

08. Kim Fisher


 

09. Maria Furtwängler


 

10. Inka Schneider


----------



## taurus79 (26 Juli 2020)

Die Hitparade Juli:

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Isabelle Körner
5. Jessy Wellmer
6. Anna Planken
7. Anneke Dürkopp 
8. Kamilla Senjo
9. Laura Wontorra
10.Carolin Kebekus


----------



## NEF (28 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Cav (28 Juli 2020)

Auswertung für Juli kommt bis Mitte August​

Diesen Monat komm ich leider nicht mehr dazu 



Aber schon Ende Juni gab es einen Wechsel an der Spitze :WOW:


Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2020, 24:00


Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7032
Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7026
Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4295
Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3301
Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2669


----------



## Cav (28 Juli 2020)

Smooth1 schrieb:


> Also wieder zwei Neuzugänge für die Liste von mir...



Passt, und mit den Infos sind die ja fix eingetragen :thumbup:


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Juli 2020)

Juli 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Alina Merkau
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Veronika Klimovits 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Chloe Bennett 
10. Susanna Ohlen 
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## Devilfish (31 Juli 2020)

Juli

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Ariana Grande
5. Demi Lovato
6. Sabrina Carpenter
7. Miranda Cosgrove
8. Hayley Williams
9. Miley Cyrus
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Lafee
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## brian69 (31 Juli 2020)

*Juli 20202*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Lucy Hale*




 



*
4. Scarlett Johansson 5. Natalie Dormer*




 




*6. Lea Seydoux 7. Eva Green *




 

 

*
8. Keri Russell 9. Ashley Benson*




 




*10.

Eleanor Tomlinson - Gal Gadot - Sophie Turner*




 

 

​


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2020)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Joey King


 

 

 
3. Elizabeth Debicki


 

 

 
4. Maggie Rogers


 
5. Maya Hawke


 
6. Natalia Dyer


 
7. Jessica Chastain


 
8. Barbara Palvin


 
9. Charlize Theron


 
10. Elizabeth Hurley


 
10. Emily Ratajkowski


 
10. Tori Black


 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Avril Lavigne
06. Taylor Swift
07. Chloe Grace Moretz
08. Millie Bobbie Brown
09. Danielle Valkyrie, Waffen- und Outdoor-Influencerin (25/26 Jahre, Wien)
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## congo64 (1 Aug. 2020)

AUGUST 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## brian69 (1 Aug. 2020)

*August 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Heather Graham 3. Emilia Clarke*




 




*4. Jennifer Lawrence 5. Lucy Hale 6. Sophie Turner*




 

 




*7. Katheryn Winnick 8. Ashley Benson 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 




*10.

Anna Kendrick - Eleanor Tomlinson - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## ted55 (1 Aug. 2020)

1. Jennifer Love Hewitt
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Emmy Rossum
4. Jennifer Lopez
5. jessica alba
6. Katie Holmes
7. Pamela Anderson
8. Nadine Krüger
9. Nelly Furtado
10. Rihanna


----------



## RoadDog (2 Aug. 2020)

August 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas 
5. Alba Baptista
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Sydney Sierota


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2020)

*Es ist August...*

...und ich hab meine neuen Top10... äh... Top13 fertig. 




 Michelle Uhrig


 Katharina Rumpus


 Lili Paul-Roncalli


 Aline Abboud


 Lena Gercke


 Barbara Meier


 Jessika Westen


 Melanie Oesch


 Linda Fäh
- den teilen sich:


 Laura Wontorra,


 Madeline Willers,


 Marie-Louise Finck und


 Turid Knaak.


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Aug. 2020)

August 2020 Voting

01.) Victoria Justice 
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
04.) Lena Gercke
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Megan Boone
07.) Veronika Klimovits
08.) Amira Tröger
09.) Angela Finger Erben
10.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## Walt (3 Aug. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Josephine Becker





3. Leah Gotti





4. Renée Weibel





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Alica Hubiak





7. Amrei Haardt





8. Maria Wedig





9. Sharon Berlinghoff





10. Diane Willems


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (3 Aug. 2020)

Joss Stone
Rihanna


----------



## tort3 (3 Aug. 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Emma Watson
3. Sarah Lombardi
4. Evelyn Burdecki
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Tania Sachdev
7. Isabela Moner
8. Vanessa Mai
9. Sylvie Meis
10. Lisa Marie Koroll


----------



## kamy (3 Aug. 2020)

*2020 - 08

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Fernanda Brandao
4. Nadine Menz
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Rebecca Mir
7. Elena Bruhn
8. Sila Sahin
9. Asli Bayram
10. Pinar Atalay
10. Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## tino2003 (3 Aug. 2020)

August 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## celebczj83 (3 Aug. 2020)

08-2020
1. Jennifer Lopez
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Maria Sharapova
4. Sophia Thomalla
5. Sylvie Meis
6. Sandy Mölling
7. Michelle
8. Michelle Hunziker
9. Margot Robbie
10. Ivona Dadic


----------



## dabi (4 Aug. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Ana Ivanovic
5.Jennifer Lopez
6.Jessica Biel
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Britney Spears
9. Audrina Patridge
10.Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Cav (5 Aug. 2020)

r0ck3tm4n schrieb:


> Joss Stone
> Rihanna



Die Wertung kann leider nicht berücksichtigt werden, mindestens 3 Damen müssen pro Rankling dabei sein!


----------



## StefanKa (5 Aug. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel

3. Katrin Albsteiger

4. Antonia Michalsky

5. Nora Koppen

6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman

7. Sarah Bogen

8. Iris-Mareike Steen

9. Mariangela Scelsi

10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## ManuN (5 Aug. 2020)

August 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Kristin Stark
10. Andrea Kaiser
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing


----------



## benedikt (7 Aug. 2020)

Mein August Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Frida Aasen
07. Lena Gercke
08. Luisa Hartema
09 .Celine Bethmann
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Sofia Resing
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Don Sven (7 Aug. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Birte Glang





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Pauline Angert





6. Vaile Fuchs





7. Alexandra Fonsatti





8.Chryssanthi Kavazi





9. Luise von Finckh





10. Katrin Heß


----------



## hsvmann (7 Aug. 2020)

08 / 20

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Cav (10 Aug. 2020)

Mein Voting für August 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 

2. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

3. Jana Azizi


 

4. Alica Schmidt


 

5. Laura Wontorra


 

6. Alicia Vikander


 

7. Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


 

8. Kimberley Garner


 

9. Sandra Rieß


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Isi Glück


 

10. Nazan Eckes


----------



## Cav (11 Aug. 2020)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 11.08.2020, 02:00

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7147
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7136
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4382

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3373
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2721
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2622
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2323
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2310
11.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2142
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2142
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1959
14.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1882
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1866
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1675
16.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1675
18.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1671
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1623
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1531
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1480
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1380
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1261
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1261
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1215
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1171
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1145
35.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
36.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1099
37.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
38.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1075
39.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1070
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1069
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1020
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1004
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	995
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	962
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	959
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	906
50.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	892
51.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	874
53.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	869
55.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	866
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
57.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
58.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	825
58.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	820
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	815
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	808
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
64.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	771
66.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	763
67.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
68.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	755
68.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
70.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	736
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	733
72.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
73.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	731
74.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	718
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	704
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	686
79.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	678
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	649
83.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	645
84.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	643
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	643
84.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	643
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	627
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	597
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
90.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	587
92.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	572
93.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	568
93.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
95.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	552
97.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	548
97.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
99.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
100.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	537
101.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
102.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
103.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	524
104.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
105.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 522
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	512
107.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
108.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
109.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	502
111.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
112.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	496
113.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
114.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
115.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	490
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	486
117.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	485
118.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
119.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	482
120.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
121.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
122.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	473
122.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	473
124.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
125.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
126.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
127.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	463
128.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	462
129.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	461
130.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	458
130.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	458
132.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
133.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	455
134.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
135.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
135.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	447
137.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	433
139.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
140.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	430
141.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	429
142.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
142.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	427
144.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	427
146.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	426
147.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	425
148.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
149.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
150.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
150.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	414
152.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
152.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	413
154.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
155.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
156.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	404
156.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
160.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
161.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	393
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	391
163.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
164.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
165.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	378
167.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
167.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
169.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	374
170.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
170.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	373
172.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
173.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	362
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	358
176.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
177.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	350
178.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
179.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	341
180.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	340
181.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
181.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
183.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
184.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
184.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
186.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
187.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	332
187.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
189.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
190.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
190.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
192.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	328
193.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	326
194.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
195.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
195.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	324
197.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
197.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	320
199.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
199.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	319
199.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
202.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
203.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	309
204.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	308
204.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	308
206.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
207.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	305
208.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	304
209.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
210.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
210.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
212.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	299
213.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	298
214.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	297
215.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	296
216.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
217.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
218.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
219.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
219.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
221.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
221.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
223.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
223.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
225.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
226.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
227.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	276
227.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
229.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
230.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
230.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
230.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
233.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
233.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
235.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
236.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
237.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
237.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	267
239.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
241.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
241.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	259
243.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	258
243.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	258
245.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
245.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
247.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
247.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
247.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	254
250.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
251.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
251.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	249
251.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
254.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
254.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
254.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	248
257.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	246
257.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
259.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
259.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	244
259.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	244
262.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	242
262.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	242
262.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
265.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	237
265.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
267.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	236
267.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	236
269.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	233
270.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	231
270.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	231
272.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
273.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	229
273.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
273.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	229
276.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
277.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	226
277.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
279.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	225
279.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
281.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
282.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
282.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
284.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	221
285.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	220
286.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
287.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
288.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
288.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
290.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
290.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
292.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
292.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
292.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
292.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
292.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
297.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	213
298.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
299.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	211
299.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
299.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
302.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
302.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
302.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	209
302.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	209
306.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
307.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	207
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
308.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	204
310.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	203
311.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
311.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	202
313.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	200
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	198
315.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
316.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
316.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	195
316.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	195
319.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	194
320.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
321.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
322.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
323.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	190
324.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
325.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
325.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	188
327.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
327.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
329.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
329.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
331.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	185
332.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
332.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	184
334.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
334.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
336.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
337.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
337.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
337.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
340.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
340.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
342.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	179
342.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
344.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
344.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
346.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
346.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
346.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
346.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	176
346.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	176
346.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
352.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
352.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
352.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
355.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	173
355.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
355.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
355.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
359.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
360.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
361.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	168
361.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
361.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	168
364.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	167
365.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
365.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
365.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
365.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
365.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
370.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
371.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
372.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
373.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
374.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
374.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
374.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	159
377.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
378.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	157
379.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
380.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	155
381.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
381.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
383.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
384.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
385.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
385.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
387.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
387.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
387.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
387.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	149
391.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
392.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
392.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	146
392.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	146
392.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
392.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
397.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	145
397.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
397.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
397.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	145
397.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
397.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
397.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	145
404.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
405.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	142
406.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
406.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
408.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
408.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
410.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
411.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
411.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
413.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
413.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
413.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
416.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
417.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	135
417.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
417.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	135
417.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	135
417.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
422.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
422.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	134
424.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	133
425.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
425.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
427.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	130
428.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
429.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
429.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	128
429.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	128
432.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
432.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
432.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
435.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	125
435.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	125
437.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
437.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
439.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
439.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	122
441.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
442.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
443.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	119
443.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
443.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
443.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
443.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
448.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	118
448.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
450.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
450.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
450.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
453.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
454.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
454.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
456.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
456.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
458.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	112
458.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
458.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	112
458.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
462.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
462.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
464.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
464.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
466.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
466.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	108
466.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
466.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
466.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
471.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
472.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
472.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
472.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
472.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
476.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
476.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
476.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
476.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
480.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
480.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
480.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
480.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	104
480.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
480.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
486.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
486.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
486.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
489.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
489.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
489.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	102
489.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
489.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
489.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	102
495.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
496.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
497.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
497.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	99
499.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	98
499.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
499.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
502.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
503.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
504.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
504.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	94
504.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
507.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
507.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
509.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
509.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
509.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
509.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
513.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
513.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
513.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
513.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
513.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	91
518.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
518.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
518.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	90
521.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
522.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	88
522.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
522.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
522.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
522.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
522.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
522.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
529.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
530.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
530.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
530.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
533.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
533.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
533.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
533.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
533.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	85
533.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
539.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
539.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
539.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
539.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
539.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
539.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
545.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
545.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
545.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
545.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
549.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
549.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
549.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
549.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	82
553.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
554.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
554.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
554.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
554.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	80
558.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	79
558.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
558.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
558.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
558.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	79
558.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
564.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
565.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
565.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
565.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
568.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
568.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	76
568.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
571.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	75
571.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
571.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
574.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
574.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
574.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
574.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
574.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
579.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	73
579.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
581.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
581.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
581.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
581.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
585.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
585.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
585.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
588.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
588.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	70
588.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	70
588.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	70
588.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	70
588.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
594.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
594.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
594.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
594.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
598.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
598.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
598.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
598.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
602.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	67
602.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
602.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
602.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	67
606.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
606.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
608.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
608.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
608.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
608.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
608.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
608.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
614.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
615.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
615.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
615.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
615.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
615.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
620.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
620.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	62
620.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
620.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	62
624.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	61
624.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
624.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
627.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
627.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
627.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
627.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
627.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
632.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
632.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
632.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
632.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
632.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
637.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
637.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
637.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
637.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	58
637.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
637.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
637.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
644.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	57
644.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
644.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
644.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
644.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
649.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
649.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
649.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
649.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
649.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
649.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	56
649.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
656.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
656.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
656.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	55
656.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
660.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
660.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
660.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
660.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
660.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
660.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
660.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
660.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
668.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
668.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
668.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
668.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
668.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
668.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
674.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
674.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
674.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
674.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	52
674.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
674.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
674.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
674.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
682.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
682.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
682.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
682.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
682.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
687.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
687.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
687.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
687.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
687.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
687.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
687.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
694.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
694.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
694.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
694.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
694.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
699.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	48
699.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
699.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
699.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
699.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
699.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
699.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
706.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
706.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
706.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
706.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
706.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
706.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
706.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
706.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
714.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
714.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
714.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
714.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
714.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
714.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
714.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
721.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
721.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
721.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
721.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
721.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
721.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
721.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
721.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
729.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
729.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	44
729.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
729.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
729.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
729.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
729.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
729.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
729.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
729.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
739.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
739.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
739.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
742.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
742.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
742.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	42
742.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
742.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
742.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
742.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
749.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
749.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	41
749.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
749.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
749.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
754.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
754.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
754.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
754.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
754.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
754.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
760.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
760.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
760.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
760.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
760.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
760.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
766.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
766.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
766.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
766.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
766.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
766.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
766.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
766.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
774.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
774.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
774.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
774.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
774.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
774.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
774.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
774.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
774.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
774.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
784.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
784.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
784.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
784.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
784.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
784.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
790.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
790.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
790.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
790.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
790.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
790.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
790.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
790.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
790.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
799.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
799.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	34
799.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
799.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
799.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
799.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
799.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
799.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
799.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
799.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
799.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
799.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
811.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
811.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
811.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
811.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
811.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
811.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
811.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
811.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
811.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
811.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
821.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
821.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
821.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
821.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
821.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
821.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
821.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	32
821.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
821.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
821.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
821.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
832.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	31
832.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
832.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
832.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
832.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
832.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
832.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
832.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
840.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
840.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
840.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
840.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
840.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
840.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
840.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
840.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
840.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
840.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
840.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
840.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
840.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
840.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
840.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
855.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	29
855.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
855.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
855.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
855.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
855.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
855.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
855.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
855.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
855.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
855.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
855.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
855.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
855.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
855.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
855.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
855.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
855.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
855.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
855.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
875.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
875.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
875.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
875.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
875.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
875.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
875.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
875.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
875.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
875.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
875.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
875.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
875.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
875.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
875.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
890.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
890.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
890.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
890.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
890.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
890.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
890.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
890.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
890.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
890.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
890.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
901.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
901.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
901.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
901.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
901.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
901.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
901.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
901.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
901.	Mena Suvari,	USA, 13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
901.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
901.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
901.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
901.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
914.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
914.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	25
914.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
914.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	25
914.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
914.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
914.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
914.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
914.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
914.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
914.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
914.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
914.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
914.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
914.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
929.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
929.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
929.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
929.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
929.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
929.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
929.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
929.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
929.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
938.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	23
938.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
938.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
938.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
938.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
938.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
938.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
938.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
938.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
938.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
938.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
938.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
938.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
938.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
938.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
938.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
954.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
954.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
954.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
954.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
954.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
954.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
954.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
954.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
954.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
954.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
954.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
954.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
954.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
954.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
954.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
954.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
954.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
954.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
972.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
972.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
972.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
972.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
972.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
972.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
972.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
972.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
972.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
972.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
972.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
972.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
972.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
972.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
972.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
972.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
972.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
989.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
989.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
989.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
989.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
989.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
989.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
989.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
989.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
989.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
989.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
989.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
989.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
989.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
989.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
989.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
989.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
989.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
989.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1007.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1007.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1007.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1007.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1007.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1007.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1007.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1007.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1007.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1007.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1007.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1007.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1007.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1007.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1007.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1007.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1007.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1007.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1007.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1007.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1007.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1007.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1007.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1007.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1007.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1032.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1032.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1032.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1032.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	18
1032.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1032.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1032.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1032.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1032.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1032.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1032.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1032.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1032.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1032.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1032.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1032.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1032.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1032.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1032.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1032.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1032.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1032.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1032.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1032.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1032.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1032.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1032.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1059.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1059.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1059.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1059.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1059.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1059.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1059.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1059.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1059.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
1059.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1059.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1059.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1059.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1059.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1059.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1059.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1059.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1059.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1059.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1059.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1059.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1059.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1081.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1081.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1081.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1081.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1081.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1081.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1081.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1081.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1081.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1081.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1081.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1081.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1081.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1081.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1081.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1081.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1081.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1081.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1081.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1081.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1081.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1081.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1081.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1081.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1081.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1081.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1081.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1081.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1109.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1109.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1109.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1109.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1109.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1109.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1109.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1109.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1109.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1109.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1109.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1109.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1109.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1109.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1109.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1109.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1109.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1109.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1109.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1109.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1109.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1109.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1109.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1109.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1109.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1109.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1135.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1135.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1135.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1135.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1135.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1135.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1135.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1135.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1135.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	14
1135.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1135.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1135.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1135.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1135.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1135.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1135.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1135.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1135.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1135.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1135.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1135.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1135.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1135.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1135.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1135.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1135.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1135.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1135.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1135.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1135.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1135.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1135.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1135.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1135.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1135.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1135.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1135.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1135.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1135.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1135.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1175.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1175.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1175.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1175.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1175.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1175.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1175.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1175.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1175.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1175.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1175.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1175.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1175.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1175.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1175.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1175.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1175.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1175.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1175.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1175.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1175.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1175.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1175.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1175.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1175.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1175.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1175.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	13
1175.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1175.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1175.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1175.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1175.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1207.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1207.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1207.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1207.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1207.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1207.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1207.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1207.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1207.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1207.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1207.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1207.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1207.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1207.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1207.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1207.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1207.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1207.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1207.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1207.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1207.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1207.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1207.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1207.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1207.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	12
1207.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1207.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1207.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1207.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1207.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1207.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1207.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1207.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1207.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1207.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1207.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1207.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1244.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1244.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1244.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1244.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1244.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1244.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1244.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1244.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1244.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1244.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1244.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1244.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1244.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1244.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1244.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1244.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1244.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1244.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1244.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1244.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1244.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1244.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1244.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1244.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1244.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1244.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1244.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1244.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1244.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1244.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1281.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1281.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1281.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1281.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1281.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1281.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1281.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1281.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1281.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1281.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1281.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1281.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1281.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1281.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1281.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1281.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1281.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1281.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1281.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1281.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1281.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1281.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1281.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1281.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1281.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1281.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1281.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1281.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1281.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1281.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1281.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1281.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	10
1281. Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1281.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1281.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1281.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1281.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1281.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1281.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1281.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1281.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1281.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1281.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1281.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1281.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1281.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1281.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1281.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1281.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1281.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	10
1281.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1281.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1281.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1281.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1281.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1281.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1281.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1281.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1281.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1281.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1281.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1281.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1281.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1281.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1281.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1281.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1281.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1281.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1281.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1281.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1281.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1281.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1281.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1281.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1281.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1281.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1281.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1281.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1281.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1281.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1281.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1281.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1363.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1363.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1363.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1363.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1363.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1363.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1363.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1363.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1363.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1363.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	9
1363.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1363.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1363.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1363.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1363.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1363.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1363.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1363.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1363.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1363.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1363.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1363.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1363.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1363.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1363.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1363.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1363.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1363.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1363.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1363.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1363.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1363.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1363.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1363.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1363.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1363.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1363.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1363.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1363.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1363.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1363.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1363.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1363.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1363.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1363.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1363.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1363.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1363.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1363.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1363.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1363.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1363.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1363.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1363.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1363.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1363.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1363.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1363.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1363.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1363.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1363.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1363.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1363.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1363.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1363.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1363.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1363.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1363.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1363.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1363.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1363.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1363.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1363.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1363.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1363.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1363.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1363.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1363.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1363.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1363.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1363.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1363.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1363.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1363.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1363.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1363.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1363.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1363.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1363.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1452.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1452.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1452.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1452.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1452.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1452.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1452.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1452.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1452.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1452.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1452.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1452.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1452.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1452.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1452.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1452.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1452.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1452.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1452.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1452.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1452.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1452.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1452.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1452.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1452.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1452.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1452.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1452.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1452.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1452.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1452.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1452.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1452.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1452.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1452.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1452.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1452.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1452.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1452.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1452.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1452.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1452.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1452.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1452.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1452.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1452.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1452.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1452.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1452.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1452.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1452.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1452.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1452.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1452.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1452.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1452.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1452.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1452.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1452.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1452.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1452.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1452.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1452.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	8
1452.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1452.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1452.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1452.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1452.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1452.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1452.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1452.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1452.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1452.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1452.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1452.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1452.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1452.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1452.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1452.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1452.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1452.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1452.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1452.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1452.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1452.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1452.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1538.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1538.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1538.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	7
1538.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1538.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1538.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1538.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1538.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1538.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1538.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1538.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1538.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1538.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1538.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1538.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1538.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1538.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	7
1538.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1538.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1538.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1538.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1538.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1538.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1538.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1538.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1538.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1538.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1538.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1538.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1538.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1538.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1538.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1538.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1538.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1538.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1538.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1538.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1538.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1538.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1538.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1538.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1538.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1538.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1538.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1538.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1538.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1538.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1538.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1538.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1538.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1538.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1538.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1538.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1538.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1538.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1538.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1538.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1538.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	7
1538.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1538.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1538.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1538.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1538.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	7
1538.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1538.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1538.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1538.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1538.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1538.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1538.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1538.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1538.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1538.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1538.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1538.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1538.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1538.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1538.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1538.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1538.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1618.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1618.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	6
1618.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1618.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1618.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1618.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1618.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1618.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1618.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1618.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1618.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1618.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1618.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1618.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1618.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1618.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1618.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	6
1618.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1618.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	6
1618.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1618.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1618.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1618.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1618.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1618.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1618.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1618.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1618.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1618.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1618.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1618.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1618.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1618.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1618.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1618.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1618.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1618.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1618.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1618.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1618.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1618.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1618.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1618.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1618.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1618.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1618.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1618.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1618.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1618.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1618.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1618.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1618.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1618.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1618.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1618.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	6
1618.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1618.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1618.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1618.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1618.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1618.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1618.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1618.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1618.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1618.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1618.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1618.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1618.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1618.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1618.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1618.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1618.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1618.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1618.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1618.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1618.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1618.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1618.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1618.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1618.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1618.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1618.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1618.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1618.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1618.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1618.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1704.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1704.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1704.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1704.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1704.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1704.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1704.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1704.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1704.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1704.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1704.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1704.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1704.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1704.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1704.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1704.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1704.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1704.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1704.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1704.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1704.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1704.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1704.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1704.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1704.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1704.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1704.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1704.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1704.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	5
1704.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1704.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1704.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1704.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1704.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1704.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1704.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1704.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1704.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1704.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1704.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1704.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1704.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1704.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1704.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1704.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1704.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1704.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1704.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1704.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1704.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1704.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1704.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1704.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	5
1704.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1704.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1704.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1704.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1704.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1704.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1704.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1704.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1704.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1704.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1704.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1704.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1704.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1704.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1704.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1704.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1704.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1704.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1704.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1704.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1704.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1704.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1704.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1704.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1704.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1704.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1704.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1704.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1704.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	5
1704.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1704.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1704.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1704.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1704.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1704.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1704.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1704.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1704.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1704.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1801.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1801.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1801.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1801.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1801.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1801.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1801.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1801.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1801.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1801.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1801.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1801.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1801.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1801.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1801.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1801.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1801.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1801.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1801.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1801.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1801.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1801.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1801.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1801.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1801.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1801.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1801.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1801.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1801.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1801.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1801.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1801.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1801.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1801.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	4
1801.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1801.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1801.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1801.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1801.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1801.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1801.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1801.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1801.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1801.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1801.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1801.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1801.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1801.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1801.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1801.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1801.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1801.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1801.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1801.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1801.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1801.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1801.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1801.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1801.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1801.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1801.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1801.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1801.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1801.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1801.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1801.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1801.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1801.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	4
1801.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1801.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1801.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1801.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1801.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1801.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1801.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1801.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1801.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1801.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1801.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1801.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1801.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1801.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1801.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1801.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1801.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1801.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1801.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1801.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1801.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1801.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1801.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1801.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1801.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1801.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1801.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1801.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1801.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1801.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1899.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1899.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1899.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1899.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1899.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1899.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1899.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1899.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1899.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1899.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1899.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1899.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1899.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1899.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1899.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1899.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1899.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1899.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1899.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1899.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1899.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1899.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1899.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1899.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1899.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1899.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1899.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1899.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	3
1899.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1899.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1899.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1899.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1899.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1899.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1899.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1899.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1899.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1899.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1899.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1899.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1899.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1899.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1899.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1899.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1899.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1899.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1899.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1899.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1899.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1899.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1899.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1899.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1899.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1899.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1899.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1899.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1899.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1899.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1899.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1899.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1899.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1899.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1899.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1899.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1899.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1899.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1899.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1899.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1899.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1899.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1899.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1899.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1899.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1899.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1899.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1899.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1899.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1899.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1899.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1899.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1899.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1899.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1899.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1899.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1899.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1899.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1899.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1899.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1899.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1899.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1899.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1899.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1899.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1899.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1899.	Tyra Misoux,	D, 03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1899.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1899.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1996.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
1996.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1996.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1996.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1996.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1996.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1996.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
1996.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1996.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1996.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1996.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1996.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1996.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1996.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1996.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1996.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1996.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1996.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1996.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1996.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1996.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1996.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1996.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1996.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1996.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1996.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1996.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1996.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1996.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1996.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1996.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1996.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1996.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1996.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1996.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1996.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1996.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1996.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1996.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1996.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1996.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1996.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1996.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1996.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1996.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1996.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1996.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1996.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1996.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1996.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1996.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1996.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1996.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1996.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	2
1996.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1996.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1996.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1996.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1996.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1996.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1996.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1996.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1996.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1996.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1996.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1996.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1996.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1996.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1996.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1996.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1996.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1996.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1996.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1996.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1996.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1996.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1996.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1996.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1996.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1996.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1996.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
1996.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1996.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1996.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
1996.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1996.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1996.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1996.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1996.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1996.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1996.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1996.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1996.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1996.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1996.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1996.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1996.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1996.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1996.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1996.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1996.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1996.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1996.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1996.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1996.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1996.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1996.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1996.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1996.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1996.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1996.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
1996.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1996.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2109.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2109.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2109.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2109.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2109.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2109.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2109.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2109.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2109.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2109.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2109.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2109.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2109.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2109.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2109.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2109.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2109.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2109.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2109.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2109.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2109.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2109.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2109.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2109.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2109.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2109.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2109.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2109.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2109.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2109.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2109.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2109.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2109.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2109.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2109.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2109.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2109.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2109.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2109.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2109.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2109.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2109.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2109.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2109.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2109.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2109.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2109.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2109.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2109.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2109.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2109.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2109.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2109.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2109.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2109.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2109.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2109.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2109.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2109.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2109.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	1
2109.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2109.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2109.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2109.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2109.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2109.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2109.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2109.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2109.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2109.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2109.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2109.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2109.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2109.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2109.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	1
2109.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2109.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2109.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2109.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2109.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2109.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2109.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2109.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2109.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2109.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2109.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2109.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2109.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2109.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2109.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2109.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2109.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2109.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2109.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2109.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2109.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2109.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2109.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2109.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2109.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2109.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2109.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2109.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2109.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2109.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2109.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2109.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2109.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2109.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2109.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2109.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2109.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2109.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2109.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2109.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2109.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2109.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2109.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2109.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2109.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2109.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2109.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2109.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2109.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2109.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2109.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2109.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2109.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2109.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2109.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2109.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2109.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2109.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2109.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2109.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2109.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2109.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2109.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2109.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2109.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3373
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2721
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2323
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2310
6.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2142
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2142
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1675
8.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1675
10.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1671


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7147
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7136
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4382
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2622
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1959
7.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1882
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1866
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1623
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574



*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## Relleumlime (11 Aug. 2020)

August 2020

1 Kristina Sterz
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Yve Fehring
4 Alexandra Kröber
5 Bella Lesnik
6 Anne Willmes
7 Mara Bergmann
8 Jule Gölsdorf
9 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10 Birgit Klaus
10 Kay Sölve Richter
10 Susanne Langhans


----------



## STF (13 Aug. 2020)

Sommervoting August

1. Eva Diederich
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
5. Judith Rakers
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Ina Dietz
8. Verena Püschel
9. Ruth Moschner
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Anja Reschke


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Aug. 2020)

hier mein August-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Gundula Gause
8.) Annette Betz
9.) Anna Planken
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## lappi (17 Aug. 2020)

August 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Birgitte Schrowange
4 Keira Knightley
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Charlize Theron
8 Taylor Swift
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## taurus79 (26 Aug. 2020)

Liste August

1. Anna Planken
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Harriet von Waldenfels
5. Laura Wontorra
6. Ruth Hofmann
7. Corinna Borau
8. Jule Gölsdorf
9. Isabelle Körner
10. Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Aug. 2020)

August 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Alina Merkau
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Amira Tröger
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Chloe Bennett 
10. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Magdalena Voigt


----------



## MetalFan (30 Aug. 2020)

August 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis, USA, 22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA
Victoria Justice
Lottie Moss
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## NEF (31 Aug. 2020)

August 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Devilfish (31 Aug. 2020)

folklore Lied 8 (August) 

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Demi Lovato
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Ariana Grande
9. Hayley Williams
10. Lafee
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Cav (1 Sep. 2020)

Zum dritten Monatsabschluss in Folge behauptet Lena G. ihre Spitzenposition!

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 01.09.2020, 02:40

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7157
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7146
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4382

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3384
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2721
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2623
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2323
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2317
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2151
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2142
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1959
14.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1882
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1866
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1685
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1683
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1675
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1623
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1541
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1487
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1380
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
28.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1265
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1262
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1215
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1171
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1145
35.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1109
36.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
37.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
38.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1080
39.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1075
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1071
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1020
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1004
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1000
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	968
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	959
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	906
50.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	898
51.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	878
52.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
53.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	876
54.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
55.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	872
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
57.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
58.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	831
59.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	820
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	815
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	808
63.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
64.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	780
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	771
67.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
68.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	755
68.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
70.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	744
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	738
72.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
73.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	731
74.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	718
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	705
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	686
79.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	678
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
83.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	645
84.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	643
84.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	643
84.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	643
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	635
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	597
90.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
90.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	587
92.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	572
93.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	568
93.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
95.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	559
96.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	552
98.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
99.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
100.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	537
101.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
102.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
103.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	525
104.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
105.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 522
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	512
107.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
108.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	503
108.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
110.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
111.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
112.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	496
113.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
114.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	493
115.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	486
117.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	485
118.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
119.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	482
120.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
121.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
122.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	473
122.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	473
122.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	473
125.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
126.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
127.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
128.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	467
129.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	466
130.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	461
131.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	458
132.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
133.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	455
134.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
135.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
135.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	447
137.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	439
138.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
139.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
140.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	430
140.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	430
142.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	429
143.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
143.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
145.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	427
145.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	427
145.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	427
148.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
149.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
150.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
150.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	414
152.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
152.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	413
152.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
160.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
161.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	393
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	392
163.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
164.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
165.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	378
167.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
167.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
169.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	374
169.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	374
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
172.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
173.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	362
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	358
176.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
176.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	356
178.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
179.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	341
180.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	340
181.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
181.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
183.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	338
184.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
185.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
185.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
187.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
188.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	332
188.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
190.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
191.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
191.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
193.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	329
194.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	326
195.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	325
195.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
197.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
198.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
199.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
199.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	319
199.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
202.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	316
203.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
204.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	310
205.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	308
205.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	308
207.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
208.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	305
209.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	303
210.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
211.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
211.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
213.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	299
214.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	298
215.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	297
216.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
217.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
218.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
219.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
219.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
221.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
221.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
223.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
223.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
225.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
225.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.xx in München/D,	283
227.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
228.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
229.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
230.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
230.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
230.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
233.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
233.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
235.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
236.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
237.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
237.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	267
239.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
240.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	264
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	263
242.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	260
242.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	260
244.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
245.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	258
246.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
246.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
248.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	255
249.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
249.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
251.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
251.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	251
253.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	250
254.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
254.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
256.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
256.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
258.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	246
258.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
260.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
260.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	244
260.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	244
263.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	242
263.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
265.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	238
266.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	237
266.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
268.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	236
268.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	236
270.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	233
271.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	232
272.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	231
273.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
274.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	229
274.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
274.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	229
277.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
278.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
279.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	225
279.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
281.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
282.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
282.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
284.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	221
285.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	220
286.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	219
286.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
288.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
289.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
289.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
291.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
291.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
293.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
293.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
293.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
293.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
293.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
298.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	213
299.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
300.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
300.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
302.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
302.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
302.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	209
302.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	209
306.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
307.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	207
308.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	204
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
308.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	204
311.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	203
312.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
312.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	202
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	198
315.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
316.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
316.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	195
316.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	195
316.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	195
320.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
321.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
322.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
323.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	190
323.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	190
323.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	190
326.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
327.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
328.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
328.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
330.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
330.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
332.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
332.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	184
334.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	183
334.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
334.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
337.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
338.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
338.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
338.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
341.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
341.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
343.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	179
343.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
345.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
345.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
347.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
347.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
347.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
347.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	176
347.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
352.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
352.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
352.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
355.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	173
355.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
355.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
355.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
359.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
360.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
361.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	168
361.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
361.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	168
364.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	167
364.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	167
366.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
366.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
366.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
366.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
366.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
371.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
372.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
373.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	162
373.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
375.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
376.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
376.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
378.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
379.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	157
380.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
381.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	155
382.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
382.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
384.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
385.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
386.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
386.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
386.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
389.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
389.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
389.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
392.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
393.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	146
393.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
393.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	146
393.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	146
393.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
393.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
399.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
399.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
399.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
399.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
399.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	145
404.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
405.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	142
406.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
406.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
408.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
408.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
410.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
410.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	139
412.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
412.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
414.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
414.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
414.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	137
414.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
418.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	136
418.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
420.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	135
420.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
420.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	135
420.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	135
420.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	135
425.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
425.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	134
427.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
427.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
429.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	130
430.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
430.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	129
432.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	128
432.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
434.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
434.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
434.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
437.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
437.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
439.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
439.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	122
441.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
442.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
443.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	119
443.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
443.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
443.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
443.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
448.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	118
448.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
450.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
450.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	117
450.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
453.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
454.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	114
454.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
454.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
457.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
457.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
459.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	112
459.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
459.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	112
459.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
463.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
463.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
465.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
465.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
467.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
467.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	108
467.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
467.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
467.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
472.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
473.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
473.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
473.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
473.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
477.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
477.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
477.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
477.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
481.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
481.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
481.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
481.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
481.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
486.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
486.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
486.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	103
489.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
489.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
489.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	102
489.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
489.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
489.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	102
495.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
496.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
497.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
497.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	99
499.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	98
499.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	98
499.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
499.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
503.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
504.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	96
505.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
506.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
506.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
508.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
508.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
510.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
510.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
510.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
510.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
514.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
514.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
514.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
514.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
514.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	91
519.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
519.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
519.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	90
522.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
523.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
523.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
523.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
523.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
523.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
523.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
529.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
530.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
530.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
530.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
533.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
533.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
533.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
533.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
533.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	85
533.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
539.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
539.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
539.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
539.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
539.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
539.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
545.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
545.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
545.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
545.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
549.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
549.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
549.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
549.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	82
553.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
553.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	81
555.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
555.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
555.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
555.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	80
559.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	79
559.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
559.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
559.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
559.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	79
559.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
565.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
566.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
566.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
566.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
569.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
569.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
571.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	75
571.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
571.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
574.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
574.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
574.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
574.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
574.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
579.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	73
579.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
581.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	72
581.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
581.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
581.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
585.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
585.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
585.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
585.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
589.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
589.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	70
589.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	70
589.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	70
589.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
594.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
594.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
594.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
594.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
598.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
598.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
598.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
598.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
602.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	67
602.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
602.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
602.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	67
606.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
606.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
608.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
608.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
608.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
608.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
608.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
608.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
614.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
615.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
615.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
615.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
615.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
615.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
620.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
620.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	62
620.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
620.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	62
624.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	61
624.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
624.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
627.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
627.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
627.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
627.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
627.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
632.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
632.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
632.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
632.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
632.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
637.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	58
637.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
637.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
637.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	58
637.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
637.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
637.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
644.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	57
644.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
644.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
644.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
644.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
649.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
649.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
649.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
649.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
649.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
649.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	56
649.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
656.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
656.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
656.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	55
656.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
660.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
660.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
660.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
660.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	54
660.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
660.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
660.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
660.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
660.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
669.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
669.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
669.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
669.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
669.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
669.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
675.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
675.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
675.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
675.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
675.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
675.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
675.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
682.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
682.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
682.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
682.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
682.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
687.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
687.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
687.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
687.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
687.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
687.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
687.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
694.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	49
694.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
694.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
694.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
694.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
694.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
700.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	48
700.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
700.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
700.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
700.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
700.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
700.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
707.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
707.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
707.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
707.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
707.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
707.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
707.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
707.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
715.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
715.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
715.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
715.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
715.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
715.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
715.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
722.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
722.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
722.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
722.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
722.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
722.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
722.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
722.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
730.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
730.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
730.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
730.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
730.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
730.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
730.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
730.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
730.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
739.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
739.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
739.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
742.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
742.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
742.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	42
742.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
742.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
742.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
742.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
749.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
749.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	41
749.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
749.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
749.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
754.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
754.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
754.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
754.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
754.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
754.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
760.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
760.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
760.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
760.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
760.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
760.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
766.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
766.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
766.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
766.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
766.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
766.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
766.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
766.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
774.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
774.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
774.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
774.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
774.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
774.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
774.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
774.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
774.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
774.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
784.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	36
784.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
784.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	36
784.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
784.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
784.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
784.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
784.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
792.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
792.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
792.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
792.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
792.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
792.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	35
792.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
792.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
792.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
792.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
802.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	34
802.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
802.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
802.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
802.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
802.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
802.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
802.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
802.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
802.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
802.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
813.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
813.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
813.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
813.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
813.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
813.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
813.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
813.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
813.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
813.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
823.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
823.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
823.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
823.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
823.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
823.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
823.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
823.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
823.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
823.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
833.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	31
833.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
833.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
833.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
833.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
833.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
833.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
833.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
841.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
841.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
841.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
841.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
841.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
841.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
841.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
841.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
841.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
841.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
841.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
841.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
841.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
841.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
841.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
856.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	29
856.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
856.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
856.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
856.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
856.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
856.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
856.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
856.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
856.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
856.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
856.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
856.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
856.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
856.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
856.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
856.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
856.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
856.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
856.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
876.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
876.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
876.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
876.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
876.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
876.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
876.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
876.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
876.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
876.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
876.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
876.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
876.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
876.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
876.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
891.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
891.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
891.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	27
891.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
891.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
891.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
891.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
891.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
891.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
891.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
891.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
891.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
903.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
903.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
903.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
903.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
903.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
903.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
903.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
903.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
903.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
903.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
903.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
903.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
903.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
916.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
916.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
916.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	25
916.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
916.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
916.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
916.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
916.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
916.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
916.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
916.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
916.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
916.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
916.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
930.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
930.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
930.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
930.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
930.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
930.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
930.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
930.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
930.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
939.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	23
939.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
939.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
939.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
939.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
939.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
939.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
939.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
939.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
939.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
939.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
939.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
939.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
939.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
939.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
939.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
955.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
955.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
955.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
955.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
955.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
955.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
955.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
955.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
955.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
955.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
955.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
955.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
955.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
955.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
955.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
955.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
955.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
955.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
973.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
973.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
973.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
973.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
973.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
973.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
973.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
973.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
973.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
973.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
973.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
973.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
973.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
973.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
973.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
973.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
973.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
990.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
990.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
990.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
990.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
990.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
990.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
990.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
990.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
990.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
990.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
990.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
990.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
990.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
990.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
990.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
990.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
990.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
990.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1008.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1008.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1008.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1008.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1008.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1008.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1008.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1008.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1008.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1008.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1008.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1008.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1008.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1008.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1008.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1008.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1008.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1008.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1008.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1008.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1008.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1008.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1008.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1008.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1008.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1033.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1033.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1033.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1033.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1033.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1033.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1033.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1033.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1033.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1033.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1033.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1033.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1033.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1033.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1033.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1033.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1033.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1033.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1033.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1033.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1033.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1033.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1033.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1033.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1033.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1033.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1059.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1059.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1059.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1059.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1059.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1059.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1059.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1059.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1059.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	17
1059.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1059.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1059.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1059.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1059.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1059.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1059.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1059.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1059.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1059.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1059.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1059.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1059.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1081.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1081.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1081.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1081.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1081.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1081.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1081.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1081.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1081.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1081.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1081.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1081.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1081.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1081.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1081.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1081.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1081.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1081.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1081.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1081.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1081.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1081.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1081.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1081.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1081.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1081.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1081.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1081.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1109.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1109.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1109.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1109.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1109.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1109.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1109.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1109.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1109.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1109.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1109.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1109.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1109.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1109.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1109.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1109.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1109.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1109.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1109.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1109.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1109.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1109.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1109.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1109.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1109.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1109.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1135.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1135.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1135.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1135.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1135.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1135.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1135.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1135.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1135.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	14
1135.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1135.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1135.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1135.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1135.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1135.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1135.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1135.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1135.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1135.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1135.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1135.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1135.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1135.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1135.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1135.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1135.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1135.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1135.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1135.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1135.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1135.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1135.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1135.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1135.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1135.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1135.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1135.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1135.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1135.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1135.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1175.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1175.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1175.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1175.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1175.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1175.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1175.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1175.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1175.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1175.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1175.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1175.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1175.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1175.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1175.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1175.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1175.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1175.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1175.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1175.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1175.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1175.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1175.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1175.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1175.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1175.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1175.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	13
1175.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1175.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1175.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1175.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1175.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1207.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1207.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1207.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1207.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1207.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1207.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1207.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1207.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1207.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1207.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1207.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1207.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1207.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1207.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1207.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1207.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1207.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1207.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1207.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1207.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1207.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1207.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1207.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1207.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1207.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	12
1207.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1207.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1207.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1207.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1207.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1207.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1207.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1207.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1207.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1207.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1207.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1207.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1244.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1244.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1244.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1244.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1244.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1244.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1244.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1244.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1244.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1244.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1244.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1244.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1244.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1244.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1244.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1244.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1244.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1244.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1244.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1244.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	11
1244.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1244.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1244.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1244.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1244.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1244.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1244.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1244.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1244.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1244.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1244.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1244.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1282.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1282.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1282.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1282.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1282.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1282.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1282.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1282.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1282.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1282.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1282.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1282.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1282.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1282.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1282.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1282.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1282.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1282.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1282.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1282.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1282.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1282.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1282.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1282.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1282.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1282.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1282.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1282.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	10
1282.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1282.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1282.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1282.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1282.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	10
1282.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1282.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1282.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1282.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1282.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1282.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1282.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1282.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1282.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1282.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1282.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1282.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1282.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1282.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1282.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1282.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1282.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1282.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1282.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1282.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1282.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1282.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1282.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1282.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1282.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1282.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1282.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1282.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1282.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1282.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1282.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB, 10
1282.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1282.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1282.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1282.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1282.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1282.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1282.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1282.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1282.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1282.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1282.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1282.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1282.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1282.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1282.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1282.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1282.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1282.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1364.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1364.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1364.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1364.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1364.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1364.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1364.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1364.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1364.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1364.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	9
1364.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1364.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1364.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1364.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1364.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1364.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1364.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1364.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1364.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1364.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1364.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1364.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1364.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1364.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1364.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1364.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1364.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1364.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1364.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1364.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1364.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1364.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1364.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1364.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1364.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1364.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1364.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1364.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1364.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1364.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1364.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1364.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1364.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1364.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1364.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1364.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1364.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1364.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1364.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1364.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1364.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1364.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1364.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1364.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1364.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1364.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1364.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1364.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1364.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1364.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1364.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1364.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1364.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1364.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1364.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1364.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1364.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1364.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1364.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1364.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1364.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1364.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1364.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1364.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1364.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1364.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1364.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1364.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1364.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1364.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1364.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1364.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1364.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1364.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1364.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1364.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1364.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1364.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1364.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1453.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1453.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1453.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1453.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1453.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1453.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1453.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1453.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1453.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1453.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1453.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1453.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1453.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1453.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1453.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1453.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1453.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1453.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1453.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1453.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1453.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1453.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1453.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1453.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1453.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1453.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1453.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1453.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1453.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1453.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1453.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1453.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1453.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1453.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1453.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1453.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1453.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1453.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1453.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1453.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1453.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1453.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1453.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1453.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1453.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1453.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1453.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1453.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1453.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1453.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1453.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1453.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1453.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1453.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1453.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1453.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1453.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1453.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1453.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1453.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1453.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1453.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1453.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	8
1453.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1453.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1453.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1453.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1453.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1453.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1453.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1453.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1453.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1453.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1453.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1453.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	8
1453.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1453.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1453.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1453.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1453.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1453.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1453.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1453.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1453.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1453.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1453.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1539.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1539.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1539.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	7
1539.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1539.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1539.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1539.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1539.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1539.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1539.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1539.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1539.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1539.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1539.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1539.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1539.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1539.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	7
1539.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1539.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1539.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1539.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1539.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1539.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1539.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1539.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	20.10.93 in San Mateo/USA,	7
1539.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1539.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1539.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1539.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1539.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1539.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1539.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1539.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1539.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1539.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1539.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1539.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1539.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1539.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1539.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1539.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1539.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1539.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1539.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1539.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1539.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1539.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1539.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1539.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1539.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1539.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1539.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1539.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1539.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1539.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1539.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1539.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1539.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	7
1539.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1539.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1539.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1539.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1539.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	7
1539.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1539.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1539.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1539.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1539.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1539.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1539.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1539.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1539.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1539.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1539.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1539.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1539.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1539.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1539.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1539.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1539.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1619.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1619.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	6
1619.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1619.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1619.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1619.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1619.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1619.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1619.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1619.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1619.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1619.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1619.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1619.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1619.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1619.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1619.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	6
1619.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1619.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1619.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1619.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1619.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1619.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1619.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1619.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1619.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1619.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1619.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1619.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1619.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1619.	Haley King,	USA,	10.10.93 in xxxxxx/USA,	6
1619.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1619.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1619.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1619.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1619.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1619.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1619.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1619.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1619.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1619.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1619.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1619.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1619.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1619.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1619.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1619.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1619.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1619.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1619.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1619.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1619.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1619.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1619.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	6
1619.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1619.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1619.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1619.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1619.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1619.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1619.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1619.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1619.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1619.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1619.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1619.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1619.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1619.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1619.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1619.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1619.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1619.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1619.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1619.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1619.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1619.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1619.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1619.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1619.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1619.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1619.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1619.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1619.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1619.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1619.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1704.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1704.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1704.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1704.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1704.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1704.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1704.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1704.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1704.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1704.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1704.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1704.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1704.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1704.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1704.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1704.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1704.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1704.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1704.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1704.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1704.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1704.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1704.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1704.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1704.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1704.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1704.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1704.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1704.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	5
1704.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1704.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1704.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1704.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1704.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1704.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1704.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1704.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1704.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1704.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1704.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1704.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1704.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1704.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1704.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1704.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1704.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	5
1704.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1704.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1704.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1704.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1704.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1704.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1704.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1704.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	5
1704.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1704.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1704.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1704.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1704.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1704.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1704.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1704.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1704.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1704.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1704.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1704.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1704.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1704.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1704.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1704.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1704.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1704.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1704.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1704.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1704.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1704.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1704.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1704.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1704.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1704.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1704.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1704.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1704.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1704.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	5
1704.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1704.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1704.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1704.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1704.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1704.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1704.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1704.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1704.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1704.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1802.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1802.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1802.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1802.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1802.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1802.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1802.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1802.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1802.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1802.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1802.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1802.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1802.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1802.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1802.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1802.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1802.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1802.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1802.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1802.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1802.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1802.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1802.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1802.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1802.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1802.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1802.	Dido Armstrong	GB, 25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1802.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1802.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1802.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1802.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1802.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1802.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1802.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	4
1802.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1802.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1802.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1802.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1802.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1802.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1802.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1802.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1802.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1802.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1802.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1802.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1802.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1802.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1802.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1802.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1802.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1802.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1802.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1802.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1802.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1802.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1802.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1802.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1802.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1802.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1802.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1802.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1802.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1802.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1802.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1802.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1802.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1802.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	4
1802.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1802.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1802.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1802.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1802.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1802.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1802.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1802.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1802.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1802.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1802.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1802.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1802.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1802.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1802.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1802.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1802.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1802.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1802.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1802.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1802.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1802.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1802.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1802.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1802.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1802.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1802.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1802.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1802.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1802.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1900.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1900.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1900.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1900.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1900.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1900.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1900.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1900.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1900.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1900.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1900.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1900.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1900.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1900.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1900.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1900.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1900.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1900.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1900.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1900.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1900.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1900.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1900.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1900.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1900.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1900.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1900.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1900.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	3
1900.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1900.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1900.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1900.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1900.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1900.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1900.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1900.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1900.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1900.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1900.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1900.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1900.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1900.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1900.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1900.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1900.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1900.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1900.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1900.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1900.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1900.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1900.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1900.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1900.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1900.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1900.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1900.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1900.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1900.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1900.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1900.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1900.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1900.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1900.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1900.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1900.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1900.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1900.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1900.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1900.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1900.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1900.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1900.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1900.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1900.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1900.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1900.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1900.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1900.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	3
1900.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1900.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1900.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1900.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1900.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1900.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1900.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1900.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1900.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1900.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1900.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1900.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1900.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1900.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1900.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1900.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1900.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1900.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1900.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1997.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
1997.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1997.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1997.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1997.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1997.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1997.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
1997.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1997.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1997.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1997.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1997.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1997.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1997.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1997.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1997.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1997.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1997.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1997.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1997.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1997.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1997.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1997.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1997.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1997.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1997.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1997.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1997.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1997.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1997.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1997.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1997.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1997.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1997.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1997.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1997.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1997.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1997.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1997.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1997.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1997.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1997.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1997.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1997.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1997.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1997.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1997.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1997.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1997.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	2
1997.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1997.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1997.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1997.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1997.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1997.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1997.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1997.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1997.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1997.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1997.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1997.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1997.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1997.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1997.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1997.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1997.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1997.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1997.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1997.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1997.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1997.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1997.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1997.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1997.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1997.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
1997.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1997.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1997.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
1997.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1997.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1997.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1997.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1997.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1997.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1997.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1997.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1997.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1997.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1997.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1997.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1997.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1997.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1997.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1997.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1997.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1997.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1997.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1997.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1997.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1997.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1997.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1997.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
1997.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1997.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2110.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2110.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2110.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2110.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2110.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2110.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2110.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2110.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2110.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2110.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2110.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2110.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2110.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2110.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2110.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2110.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2110.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2110.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2110.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2110.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2110.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2110.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2110.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2110.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2110.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2110.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2110.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2110.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2110.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2110.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2110.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2110.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2110.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2110.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2110.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2110.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2110.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2110.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2110.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2110.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2110.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2110.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2110.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2110.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2110.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2110.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2110.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2110.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2110.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2110.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2110.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2110.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2110.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2110.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2110.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2110.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2110.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2110.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2110.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2110.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	1
2110.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2110.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2110.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2110.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2110.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2110.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2110.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2110.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2110.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2110.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2110.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2110.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2110.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2110.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2110.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	1
2110.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2110.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2110.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2110.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2110.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2110.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2110.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2110.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2110.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2110.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2110.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2110.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2110.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2110.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2110.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2110.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2110.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2110.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2110.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2110.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2110.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2110.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2110.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2110.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2110.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2110.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2110.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2110.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2110.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2110.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2110.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2110.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2110.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2110.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2110.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2110.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2110.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2110.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2110.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2110.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2110.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2110.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2110.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2110.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2110.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2110.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2110.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2110.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2110.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2110.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2110.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2110.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2110.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2110.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2110.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2110.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2110.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2110.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2110.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2110.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2110.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2110.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2110.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2110.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2110.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3384
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2721
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2323
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2317
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2151
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2142
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1685
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1683
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1675


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7157
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7146
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4382
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2623
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2491
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1959
7.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1882
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1866
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1623
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2020)

Für Septmeber (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 2 gelegt) 
1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Hunter und Joey King


 

 

 
4. Elizabeth Debicki 


 
5. Maggie Rogers


 
6. Natalie Portman


 
7. Brie Larson 


 
8. Kate Winslet


 
9. Jessica Chastain


 
10. Alison Brie


 
10. Kaia Gerber


 
10. Maya Hawke


 
10. Zoey Deutch


 ​


----------



## brian69 (1 Sep. 2020)

*September 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Scarlett Johansson*




 




*4. Heather Graham 5. Ashley Benson 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 




* 7. Sophie Turner 8. Jennifer Lawrence 9. Dakota Johnson*




 

 




*10.
Jordana Brewster - Margot Robbie - Olivia Munn*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Millie Bobby Brown
06. Kristen Stewart
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Victoria Justice
09. Taynara Wolf
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## benedikt (1 Sep. 2020)

Meine September Wertung:

01.Cara Delevingne
02.Lorena Rae
03.Kendall Jenner
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Frida Aasen
07.Lena Gercke
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Irina Shayk
10. Hailey Bieber


----------



## RoadDog (1 Sep. 2020)

September 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas
5. Alba Baptista
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Sydney Sierota


----------



## congo64 (2 Sep. 2020)

September - erste Herbstwertung 

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## duda2 (2 Sep. 2020)

September

1. Sabrina Carpenter
2. Emilia Clarke
3. Alessia Cara
4. Sophie Turner
5. Lena Meyer-Landrot
6. Victoria Justice
7. Alina Merkau
8. Vanessa Mai
9. Iris-Mareike Steen
10. Chloe Moretz
10. Olivia Holt
10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## tino2003 (3 Sep. 2020)

September 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Chantal Janzen
5. Rebecca Mir
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Sylvie Meis
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Mandy Capristo
10.Megan Fox


----------



## Lenco666 (6 Sep. 2020)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Lauren Cohan
3) Britney Spears
4) Julianne Moore
5) Lana Parilla
6) Inka Schneider
7) Arzu Bazman
8) Alicia Witt
9) Sophie Turner
10) Sprague Grayden


----------



## Anakin (7 Sep. 2020)

_September 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Lena Gercke
#04: Victoria Justice
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Selena Gomez 
#08: Jana Azizi 
#09: Susanna Ohlen
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## Relleumlime (8 Sep. 2020)

September 2020

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Mara Bergmann
4. Alexandra Kröber
5. Anne Willmes
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Yve Fehring
9. Laura Dünnwald
10. Verena Püschel
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10.Stephanie Meißner


----------



## maggi77 (8 Sep. 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmine Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
6. Angela Karpova
7. Demi Rose Mawby
8. Bianca Gascoigne
9. Rhian Sugden
10.Maria Hering


----------



## ManuN (8 Sep. 2020)

Sep 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Kirsten Rademacher
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## Cav (10 Sep. 2020)

Voting September 2020


1. Victoria Justice


 


2. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 


3. Alica Schmidt


 


4. Jana Azizi


 


5. Laura Wontorra


 


6. Kimberley Garner


 


7. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger


 


8. Isi Glück





9. Sandra Rieß


 


10. Sylvie Meis


 


10. Sarah Lombardi





10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## STF (10 Sep. 2020)

09/2020

1 Eva Diederich
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Angelique Kerber
4 Ina Dietz
5 Judith Rakers
6 Angela Finger-Erben
7 Marlene Lufen
8 Taylor Swift
9 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
10 Annika Zimmermann
10 Ruth Moschner
10 Marlen Neuenschwander


----------



## lappi (12 Sep. 2020)

September 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Birgitte Schrowange
4 Keira Knightley
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Charlize Theron
8 Taylor Swift
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## gaertner23 (12 Sep. 2020)

hier mein September-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Susi Brandt
8.) Astrid Fronja
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (13 Sep. 2020)

Neuerlicher Wechsel an der Spitze :WOW:
Ist das nur eine Momentaufnahme oder setzt sich das auch über den Monatswechsel hin fort?

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 13.09.2020, 01:45

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7175
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7169
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4407

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3416
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2740
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2630
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2343
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2319
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2151
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2142
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1963
14.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1892
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1876
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1689
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1689
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1680
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1633
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1541
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1496
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1382
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1271
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1267
30.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1215
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1176
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1150
35.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1115
36.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
37.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1090
37.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
39.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1081
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1076
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1025
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1005
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1005
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
46.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	968
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	962
48.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
49.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	910
50.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	908
51.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	882
52.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	879
53.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
54.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	873
54.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
57.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
58.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	837
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	834
60.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
61.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	823
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	808
63.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	797
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
65.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
66.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	772
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	771
68.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
69.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
70.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	744
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	738
72.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	736
73.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	726
75.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	724
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	705
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	686
79.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	678
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
82.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	650
82.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
84.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	644
85.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	643
85.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	643
87.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	635
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
89.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	597
89.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	597
91.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
92.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	575
93.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	568
93.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
93.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	568
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	557
97.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
98.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
99.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
100.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	537
101.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	534
102.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
103.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 530
104.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
105.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	512
107.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
108.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	503
108.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
110.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
111.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
112.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	498
113.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	496
114.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
115.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	489
117.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	485
118.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	483
118.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	483
118.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
121.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
122.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	479
123.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	476
124.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
125.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	473
126.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	472
127.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
128.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
129.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
129.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
131.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	459
132.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
133.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	455
134.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
135.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
136.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
137.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	440
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	439
139.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
140.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	434
141.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	433
142.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
143.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	429
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	428
144.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
144.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
147.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	427
148.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
149.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	422
150.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	421
151.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
152.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
153.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
153.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
160.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
161.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	392
163. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
164.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
165.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
167.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
167.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
169.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	374
169.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	374
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
172.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
173.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
174.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	362
175.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	361
176.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	358
177.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
178.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	348
179.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
180.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	342
181.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	341
182.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
182.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
184.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
185.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	336
186.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
186.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
188.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
189.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	332
189.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
191.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	331
192.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
192.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
194.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	329
195.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	326
196.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
197.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
198.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	323
199.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
200.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
200.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
202.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	316
202.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	316
204.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	315
205.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
206.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	310
207.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	308
208.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
209.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	305
210.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	304
210.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	304
212.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
213.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
213.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
215.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	297
216.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
217.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
218.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
219.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	290
220.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
220.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
222.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
222.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
224.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
224.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
226.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
227.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	280
228.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
229.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
230.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
231.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
231.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
231.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
234.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
234.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
236.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
237.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	269
238.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
239.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
239.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	267
241.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	266
241.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
241.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	266
244.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	262
245.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	259
246.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	258
247.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	257
248.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
248.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
250.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
250.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
252.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
252.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	251
254.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
254.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
256.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
256.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
258.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	246
258.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
260.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	245
260.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	245
260.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	245
263.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
264.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	242
264.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
266.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	238
267.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	237
267.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
269.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	236
269.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	236
271.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	233
272.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	232
273.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	231
274.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
275.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
275.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	229
277.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
278.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
278.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	226
280.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	225
280.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
282.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
283.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
283.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
285.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	221
286.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	220
287.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
288.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
289.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
289.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
291.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
291.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
293.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
293.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
293.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
293.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
293.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
298.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	213
299.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
299.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	212
301.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
301.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
303.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
303.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
303.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	209
303.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	209
307.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
307.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	208
309.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	207
310.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
311.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	203
312.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
312.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	202
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	198
315.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
316.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
316.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	195
316.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	195
316.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	195
320.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
321.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
322.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
322.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	191
324.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	190
324.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	190
326.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
326.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	189
328.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
329.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
329.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
331.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
331.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
331.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
334.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
335.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	183
335.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
335.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
338.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
339.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
339.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
339.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
342.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	180
342.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	180
342.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
342.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
346.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
347.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
347.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
349.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
349.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
349.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
349.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
353.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	175
354.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
354.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
354.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
357.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
357.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
357.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
360.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
361.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
361.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	170
363.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
363.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	168
365.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	167
366.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
366.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
366.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
366.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
366.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
371.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
371.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	164
371.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
374.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
375.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
376.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
377.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
377.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
379.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	158
380.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
381.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	155
382.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
382.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
384.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
385.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
385.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	151
387.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
387.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	150
387.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
390.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
390.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
390.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
393.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
393.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	147
393.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	147
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	146
396.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
396.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	146
396.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	146
396.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
396.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
402.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
402.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
402.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
402.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
402.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	145
407.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	144
408.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
409.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
409.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
411.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
411.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
413.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
413.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	139
415.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	138
415.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
417.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
417.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
417.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
420.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
420.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	136
420.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	136
423.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	135
423.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
423.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	135
426.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
427.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
427.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
429.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	131
430.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	130
431.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
432.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	128
432.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
434.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
434.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
434.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
437.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
437.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Ingolstadt/D,	124
437.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	124
437.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
437.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
442.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
442.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	122
444.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
445.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
445.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	120
447.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	119
447.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
447.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
447.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
447.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	119
452.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
453.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
453.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
455.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
456.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	114
456.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
456.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
459.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
459.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
461.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
461.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	112
461.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
464.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
464.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
466.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
466.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	110
466.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
469.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
469.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
469.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
469.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
473.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
474.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
474.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
474.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
474.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
478.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
478.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
478.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
478.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
482.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	104
482.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
482.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
482.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
482.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
482.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
482.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
489.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
489.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
491.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
491.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
491.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
491.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
491.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	102
496.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
497.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
498.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
498.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	99
500.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	98
500.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	98
500.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
500.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
504.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
505.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
506.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
506.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
508.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
508.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
510.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
510.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
510.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
510.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
514.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
514.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
514.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
514.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
514.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	91
519.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
519.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
519.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	90
522.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
523.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
523.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
523.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
523.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
523.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
523.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
523.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	88
530.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	87
530.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
532.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
532.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
532.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
532.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	86
532.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
537.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
537.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
537.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
537.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
537.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
542.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
542.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
542.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
542.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
542.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
542.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
548.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
548.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
548.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
548.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
552.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
552.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
552.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
552.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	82
556.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
556.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	81
558.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
558.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
558.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
561.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	79
561.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
561.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
561.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
561.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
566.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
567.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
567.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
567.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
570.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	76
570.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
570.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	76
570.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
574.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	75
574.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
574.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
577.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
577.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
577.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
577.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
577.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
577.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
583.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	73
584.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	72
584.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
584.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
587.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
587.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
587.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
587.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
591.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
591.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	70
591.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	70
591.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	70
591.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	70
591.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
597.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
597.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
597.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
597.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
601.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
601.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
601.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
601.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
605.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
605.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
607.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
607.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
609.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
609.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
609.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
609.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
609.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
609.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
615.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
616.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
616.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
616.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
616.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
616.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
621.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
621.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	62
621.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
621.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	62
625.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
625.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
627.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
627.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
627.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
627.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
627.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
632.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
632.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
632.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
632.	Katja Riemann,	D, 01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
632.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
632.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
638.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
638.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
638.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	58
638.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	58
638.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
638.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
644.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	57
644.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
644.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
644.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
644.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
649.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
649.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
649.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
649.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
649.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
649.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	56
649.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
656.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	55
656.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
656.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
656.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	55
656.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
661.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
661.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
661.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
661.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	54
661.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
661.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
661.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
661.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
661.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
670.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
670.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
670.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
670.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
670.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
670.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
676.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
676.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
676.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
676.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
676.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
676.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
676.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
683.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
683.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	51
683.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
683.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
683.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
683.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
689.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
689.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
689.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
689.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
689.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
689.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
689.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
696.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
696.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
696.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
696.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
696.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
701.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
701.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
701.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
701.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
701.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
701.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
707.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
707.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
707.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
707.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
707.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
707.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
707.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
707.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
715.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
715.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
715.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
715.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
715.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
715.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
715.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
722.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
722.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
722.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
722.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
722.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
722.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
722.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
722.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
730.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
730.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
730.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
730.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
730.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
730.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
730.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
730.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
730.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
739.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	43
739.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
739.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
739.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
739.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
744.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	42
744.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
744.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
744.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
744.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
744.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	42
744.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
751.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
751.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	41
751.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
751.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
751.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
756.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
756.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
756.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
756.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
756.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
756.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
762.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
762.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
762.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
762.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
762.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
762.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
768.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
768.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
768.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
768.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
768.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
768.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
768.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
768.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
776.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
776.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
776.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	37
776.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
776.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
776.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
776.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
776.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
776.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
776.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
776.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
787.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	36
787.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
787.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
787.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
787.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
787.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
787.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
794.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
794.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
794.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
794.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
794.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
794.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	35
794.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
794.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
794.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
794.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
804.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
804.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
804.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
804.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
804.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
804.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
804.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
804.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
804.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
804.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
814.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
814.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
814.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
814.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
814.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
814.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
814.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
814.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
814.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
814.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
824.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
824.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
824.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
824.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
824.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
824.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
824.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
824.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
824.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
824.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
834.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	31
834.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
834.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
834.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
834.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
834.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
834.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
834.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
842.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
842.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
842.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
842.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
842.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
842.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
842.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
842.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
842.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
842.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
842.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
842.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
842.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
842.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
842.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
857.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	29
857.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
857.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
857.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
857.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
857.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
857.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	29
857.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
857.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
857.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
857.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
857.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
857.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
857.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
857.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
857.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
857.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
857.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
857.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
857.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
877.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
877.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
877.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
877.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
877.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	28
877.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
877.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
877.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
877.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
877.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
877.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
877.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
877.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
877.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
877.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
877.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
893.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
893.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
893.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
893.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
893.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
893.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
893.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
893.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
893.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
893.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
893.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
904.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
904.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
904.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
904.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
904.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
904.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
904.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
904.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
904.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
904.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
904.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
904.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
904.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
904.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
918.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
918.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
918.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
918.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
918.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
918.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
918.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
918.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
918.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
918.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
918.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
918.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
918.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
931.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
931.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
931.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
931.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
931.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
931.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
931.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
931.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
931.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
940.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	23
940.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
940.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
940.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
940.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
940.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
940.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
940.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
940.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
940.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
940.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
940.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
940.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
940.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
940.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
940.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
956.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
956.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
956.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
956.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
956.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
956.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
956.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
956.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
956.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
956.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
956.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
956.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
956.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
956.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
956.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
956.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
956.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
956.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
956.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
975.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
975.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
975.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
975.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
975.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
975.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
975.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
975.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
975.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
975.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
975.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
975.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
975.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
975.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
975.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
975.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
975.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
992.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
992.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
992.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
992.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
992.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
992.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
992.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
992.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
992.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
992.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
992.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
992.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
992.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
992.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
992.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
992.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
992.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
992.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1010.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1010.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1010.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1010.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1010.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1010.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1010.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1010.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1010.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	19
1010.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1010.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1010.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1010.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1010.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1010.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1010.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1010.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1010.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1010.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1010.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1010.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1010.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1010.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1010.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1010.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1010.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1036.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1036.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1036.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1036.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1036.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1036.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1036.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1036.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1036.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1036.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1036.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1036.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1036.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1036.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1036.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1036.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1036.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1036.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1036.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1036.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1036.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1036.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1036.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1036.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1036.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1061.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1061.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1061.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1061.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1061.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1061.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1061.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1061.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1061.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1061.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1061.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1061.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1061.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1061.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1061.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1061.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1061.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1061.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1061.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1061.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1061.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1082.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1082.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1082.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1082.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1082.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1082.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1082.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1082.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1082.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1082.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1082.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1082.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1082.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1082.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1082.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1082.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1082.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1082.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1082.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1082.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1082.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1082.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1082.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1082.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1082.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1082.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1082.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1082.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1110.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1110.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1110.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1110.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1110.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1110.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1110.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	15
1110.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1110.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1110.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1110.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1110.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1110.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1110.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	15
1110.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1110.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1110.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1110.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1110.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1110.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1110.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1110.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1110.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1110.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1110.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1110.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1110.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1110.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1138.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1138.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1138.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1138.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1138.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1138.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1138.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1138.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1138.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1138.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1138.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	14
1138.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1138.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1138.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1138.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1138.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1138.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1138.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1138.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1138.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1138.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1138.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1138.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1138.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1138.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1138.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1138.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1138.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1138.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1138.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1138.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1138.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1138.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	14
1138.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1138.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1138.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1138.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1138.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1138.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1138.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1178.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1178.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1178.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1178.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1178.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1178.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1178.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1178.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1178.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1178.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1178.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1178.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1178.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1178.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1178.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1178.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1178.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1178.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1178.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1178.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1178.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1178.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1178.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	13
1178.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1178.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1178.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1178.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1178.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1178.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1178.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1178.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1178.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1210.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	12
1210.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1210.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1210.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1210.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1210.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1210.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1210.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1210.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1210.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1210.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1210.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1210.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1210.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1210.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1210.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1210.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1210.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1210.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1210.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	12
1210.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1210.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1210.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1210.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1210.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1210.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	12
1210.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1210.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1210.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1210.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1210.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1210.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1210.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1210.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1210.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1210.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1210.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1210.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1210.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1249.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1249.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1249.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1249.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1249.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	11
1249.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1249.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1249.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1249.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1249.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1249.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1249.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1249.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1249.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1249.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1249.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1249.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1249.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1249.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1249.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1249.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1249.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1249.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1249.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1249.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1249.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1249.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1249.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1249.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1249.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1249.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1286.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1286.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1286.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1286.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1286.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1286.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1286.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1286.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1286.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1286.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1286.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1286.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1286.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1286.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1286.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1286.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1286.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1286.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1286.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1286.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1286.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1286.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1286.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1286.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1286.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1286.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1286.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1286.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	10
1286.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1286.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1286.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1286.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1286.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1286.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1286.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1286.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1286.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1286.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1286.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1286.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1286.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1286.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1286.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1286.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1286.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1286.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1286.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1286.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1286.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1286.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1286.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1286.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1286.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1286.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1286.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1286.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1286.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1286.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1286.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1286.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1286.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1286.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1286.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1286.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1286.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1286.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1286.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1286.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1286.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1286.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1286.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1286.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1286.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1286.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1286.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1286.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1286.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1286.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1286.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1286.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1286.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1367.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1367.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1367.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1367.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1367.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1367.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1367.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1367.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1367.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1367.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	9
1367.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1367.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1367.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1367.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1367.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1367.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1367.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1367.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1367.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1367.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1367.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1367.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1367.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1367.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1367.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1367.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1367.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1367.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1367.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1367.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1367.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1367.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1367.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1367.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1367.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1367.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1367.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1367.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1367.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1367.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1367.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1367.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1367.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1367.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1367.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1367.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1367.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1367.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1367.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1367.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1367.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1367.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1367.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1367.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1367.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1367.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1367.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1367.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1367.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1367.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1367.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1367.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1367.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1367.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1367.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	9
1367.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1367.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1367.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1367.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1367.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1367.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1367.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1367.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1367.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1367.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1367.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1367.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1367.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1367.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1367.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1367.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1367.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1367.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1367.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1367.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1367.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1367.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1367.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1367.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1367.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1367.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1367.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1459.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1459.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1459.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1459.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1459.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1459.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1459.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1459.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1459.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1459.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1459.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1459.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1459.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1459.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1459.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1459.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1459.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1459.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1459.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1459.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1459.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1459.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1459.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1459.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1459.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1459.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1459.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1459.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1459.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1459.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1459.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	8
1459.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1459.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1459.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1459.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1459.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1459.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1459.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1459.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1459.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1459.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1459.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1459.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1459.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1459.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1459.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1459.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1459.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1459.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1459.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1459.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1459.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1459.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1459.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1459.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	8
1459.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1459.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1459.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1459.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1459.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1459.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1459.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1459.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1459.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1459.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	8
1459.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1459.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1459.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1459.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1459.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1459.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1459.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1459.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1459.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1459.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1459.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1459.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1459.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1459.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1459.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1459.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1459.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1459.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1459.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1459.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1459.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1459.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1546.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1546.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1546.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	7
1546.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1546.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1546.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1546.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1546.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1546.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1546.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1546.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1546.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1546.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1546.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1546.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1546.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1546.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1546.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1546.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1546.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1546.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1546.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1546.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1546.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1546.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1546.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1546.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1546.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1546.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1546.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1546.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1546.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1546.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1546.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1546.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1546.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1546.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1546.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1546.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1546.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1546.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1546.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1546.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1546.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1546.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1546.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1546.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1546.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1546.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1546.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1546.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1546.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1546.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1546.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1546.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1546.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1546.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1546.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1546.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1546.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	7
1546.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1546.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1546.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1546.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1546.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1546.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1546.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1546.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1546.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1546.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1546.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1546.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1546.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1546.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1546.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1546.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1546.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1623.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1623.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1623.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1623.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1623.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1623.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1623.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1623.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1623.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1623.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1623.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1623.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1623.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1623.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1623.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1623.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	6
1623.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1623.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	6
1623.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1623.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1623.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1623.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1623.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1623.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1623.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1623.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1623.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1623.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1623.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1623.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1623.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1623.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1623.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1623.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1623.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1623.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1623.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1623.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1623.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1623.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1623.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1623.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1623.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1623.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1623.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1623.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1623.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1623.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1623.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1623.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1623.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1623.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1623.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
1623.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1623.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1623.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1623.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1623.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1623.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1623.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1623.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1623.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1623.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1623.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1623.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1623.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1623.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1623.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1623.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1623.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1623.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1623.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1623.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1623.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1623.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	6
1623.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1623.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1623.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1623.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1623.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1623.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1623.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1623.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1706.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1706.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1706.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1706.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1706.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1706.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1706.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1706.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1706.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1706.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1706.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1706.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1706.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1706.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1706.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1706.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1706.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1706.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1706.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1706.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1706.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1706.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1706.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1706.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1706.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1706.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1706.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1706.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1706.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1706.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1706.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1706.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1706.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1706.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1706.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1706.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1706.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1706.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1706.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1706.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1706.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1706.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1706.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1706.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1706.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1706.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1706.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1706.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1706.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	5
1706.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1706.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1706.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1706.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1706.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1706.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1706.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1706.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	5
1706.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1706.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1706.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1706.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1706.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1706.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1706.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1706.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1706.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1706.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1706.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1706.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1706.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1706.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1706.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1706.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1706.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1706.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1706.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1706.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1706.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1706.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1706.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1706.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1706.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1706.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1706.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1706.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1706.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1706.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1706.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	5
1706.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1706.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1706.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1706.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1706.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1706.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1706.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1706.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1706.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1706.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1804.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1804.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1804.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1804.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1804.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1804.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1804.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1804.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1804.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1804.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1804.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1804.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1804.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1804.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1804.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1804.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1804.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1804.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1804.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1804.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1804.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1804.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1804.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1804.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1804.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1804.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1804.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1804.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1804.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1804.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1804.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1804.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1804.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1804.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	4
1804.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1804.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1804.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1804.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1804.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1804.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1804.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1804.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1804.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1804.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1804.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1804.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1804.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1804.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1804.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1804.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1804.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1804.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1804.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1804.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1804.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1804.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1804.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1804.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1804.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1804.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1804.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1804.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1804.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1804.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1804.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1804.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1804.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1804.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1804.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1804.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1804.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1804.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1804.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1804.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1804.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1804.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1804.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1804.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1804.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1804.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1804.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1804.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1804.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1804.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1804.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1804.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1804.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1804.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1804.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1804.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1804.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1804.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1804.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1804.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1804.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1804.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1804.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1901.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1901.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1901.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1901.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1901.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1901.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1901.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1901.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1901.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1901.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1901.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1901.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1901.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1901.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1901.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1901.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1901.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1901.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1901.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1901.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1901.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1901.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1901.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1901.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1901.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1901.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1901.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1901.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1901.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1901.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1901.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1901.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1901.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1901.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1901.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1901.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1901.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1901.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1901.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1901.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1901.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1901.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1901.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1901.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1901.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1901.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1901.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1901.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1901.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1901.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1901.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1901.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1901.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1901.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1901.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1901.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1901.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1901.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1901.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1901.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1901.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1901.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1901.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1901.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1901.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1901.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1901.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1901.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1901.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1901.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1901.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1901.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1901.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1901.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1901.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1901.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1901.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1901.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1901.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1901.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1901.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1901.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1901.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1901.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1901.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1901.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1901.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1901.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1901.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1901.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1901.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1901.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1901.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1901.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1901.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1901.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
1997.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
1997.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
1997.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
1997.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
1997.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
1997.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
1997.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
1997.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
1997.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
1997.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
1997.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
1997.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
1997.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
1997.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
1997.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1997.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
1997.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
1997.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	2
1997.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
1997.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
1997.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
1997.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
1997.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
1997.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
1997.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1997.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
1997.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
1997.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
1997.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
1997.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
1997.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
1997.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
1997.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
1997.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1997.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
1997.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
1997.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
1997.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
1997.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
1997.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
1997.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
1997.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
1997.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
1997.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
1997.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
1997.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
1997.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
1997.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
1997.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
1997.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	2
1997.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
1997.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
1997.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
1997.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
1997.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
1997.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
1997.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
1997.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
1997.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
1997.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
1997.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
1997.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
1997.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
1997.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
1997.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
1997.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
1997.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
1997.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
1997.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
1997.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
1997.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
1997.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
1997.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
1997.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
1997.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
1997.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
1997.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
1997.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
1997.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
1997.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
1997.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
1997.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
1997.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
1997.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
1997.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
1997.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
1997.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
1997.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
1997.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
1997.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
1997.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
1997.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
1997.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
1997.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
1997.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
1997.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
1997.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
1997.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
1997.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
1997.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
1997.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1997.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
1997.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
1997.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
1997.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
1997.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
1997.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2111.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2111.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2111.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2111.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2111.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2111.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2111.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2111.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2111.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2111.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2111.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2111.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2111.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2111.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2111.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2111.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2111.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2111.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2111.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2111.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2111.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2111.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2111.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2111.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2111.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2111.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2111.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2111.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2111.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2111.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2111.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2111.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2111.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2111.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2111.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2111.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2111.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2111.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2111.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2111.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2111.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2111.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2111.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2111.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2111.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2111.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2111.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2111.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2111.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2111.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2111.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2111.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2111.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2111.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2111.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2111.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2111.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2111.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2111.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2111.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	1
2111.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2111.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2111.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2111.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2111.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2111.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2111.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2111.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2111.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2111.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2111.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2111.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2111.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2111.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2111.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	1
2111.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2111.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2111.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2111.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2111.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2111.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2111.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2111.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2111.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2111.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2111.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2111.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2111.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2111.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2111.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2111.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2111.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2111.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2111.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2111.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2111.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2111.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2111.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2111.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2111.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2111.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2111.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2111.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2111.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2111.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2111.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2111.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2111.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2111.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2111.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2111.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2111.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2111.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2111.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2111.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2111.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2111.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2111.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2111.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2111.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2111.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2111.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2111.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2111.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2111.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2111.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2111.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2111.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2111.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2111.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2111.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2111.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2111.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2111.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2111.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2111.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2111.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2111.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2111.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2111.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2111.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1



*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3416
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2740
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2343
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2319
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2151
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2142
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1689
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1689
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1680



*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7175
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7169
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4407
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2630
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1963
7.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1892
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1876
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1633
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574



*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## dabi (14 Sep. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Jessica Biel
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Megan Fox
9.Tara Reid
10.Priyanka Chopra


----------



## Walt (16 Sep. 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den September 2020:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Alica Schmidt, D, *08.11.1998 im Worms/D





3. Josephine Becker






4. Verena Zimmermann






5. Sarah Bogen






6. Iris Mareike Steen






7. Amrei Haardt






8. Maria Wedig






9. Sharon Berlinghoff






10. Diane Willems


----------



## tort3 (16 Sep. 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Andrea Botez
3. Isabela Moner
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Evelyn Burdecki
7. Tania Sachdev
8. Becky G
9. Michelle D
10. Vanessa Mai
10. Emma Watson
10. Emilia Jones


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Sep. 2020)

Und jetzt ich für September:




 Lena Gercke


 Jana Azizi


 Michelle Uhrig


 Melissa Naschenweng


 Mirjam Weichselbraun


 Valentina Pahde


 Laura Wontorra


 Saskia Alusalu


 Franziska Katzmarek
 - heute dreimal:


 Jana Gegner, D, 27.11.85 in Dessau/D


 Laethisia Schimek, D, 05.12.92 in ???


 Laura Wilde, D, 04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D
(Laura Wilde ist nicht neu, hab nur die Infos ergänzt.)


----------



## hsvmann (21 Sep. 2020)

*09 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Don Sven (23 Sep. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Dorothee Bär





3. Birte Glang





4. Iris Mareike Steen





5. Pauline Angert





6. Vaile Fuchs





7. Alexandra Fonsatti





8.Chryssanthi Kavazi





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Katrin Heß


----------



## Don Sven (23 Sep. 2020)

sorry versehentlich doppelter Post, kann gelöscht werden


----------



## kamy (23 Sep. 2020)

2020 - 10

*1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## NEF (25 Sep. 2020)

September 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
*


----------



## taurus79 (27 Sep. 2020)

September 2020:

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Anna Planken
5. Ruth Hofmann
6. Jessy Wellmer
7. Laura Wontorra
8. Isabelle Körner
9. Nele Schenker
10. Annika Zimmermann


----------



## StefanKa (28 Sep. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Nora Koppen





6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Sep. 2020)

September 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Alina Merkau
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Amira Tröger
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Ryan Atwood (29 Sep. 2020)

September 2020 Voting

01.) Victoria Justice 
02.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
03.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
04.) Lena Gercke
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Megan Boone
07.) Jana Azizi 
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Amira Tröger
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2020)

September

1. Avril Lavigne giverose
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Ariana Grande
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Camila Cabello
10. Rita Ora
10. Demi Lovato
10. Hayley Williams


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2020)

September 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Kimberley Garner
Christina Milian
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2020)

Für Oktober

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Cate Blanchett


 

 
3. Maya Hawke


 

 
4. Maggie Rogers


 
5. Barbara Palvin


 
6. Gemma Arterton


 
7. Ana de Armas


 
8. Elle Fanning


 
9. Evan Rachel Wood


 
10. Eva Green


 
10. Julianne Moore


 
10. Rose Leslie


 
10. Samara Weaving


 

​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Okt. 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Demi Rose Mawby
6. Angela Karpova
7. Kara del Toro
8. Chloe Sims
9. bianca gascoigne
10.aisleyne horgan wallace


----------



## STF (1 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020

1. Eva Diederich
2. Kamiilla Senjo
3. Angelique Kerber
4. Ina Dietz
5. Judith Rakers
6. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Annika Zimmermann
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Elena Krawzow
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Sasha Luss
09. Billie Eilish
10. Millie Bobby Brown


----------



## lappi (1 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Birgitte Schrowange
4 Keira Knightley
5 Beatrice Egli

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Charlize Theron
8 Taylor Swift
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## RoadDog (1 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas
5. Alba Baptista
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Sydney Sierota


----------



## brian69 (1 Okt. 2020)

*Oktober 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Scarlett Johansson*





 



*
4. Natalie Dormer 5. Katheryn Winnick 6. Ashley Benson*




 

 



*
7. Lucy Hale 8. Alexandra Daddario 9. Anna Kendrick*




 

 




*10.
Jennifer Lawrence - Lily Collins - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (2 Okt. 2020)

Meine Oktober-Wertung:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Frida Aaasen
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Sofia Resing
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Irina Shayk
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Jana Azizi 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
05.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Megan Boone
08.) Veronika Klimovits
09.) Amira Tröger
10.) Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Cav (5 Okt. 2020)

Voting Oktober 2020

1. Victoria Justice


 


2. Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

3. Alica Schmidt


 

4. Jana Azizi


 

5. Kimberley Garner


 

6. Michelle Keegan


 

7. Rachel Cook


 

8. Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou, GRE, 06.04.92 in ?/GRE


 

9. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger


 

10. Isi Glück


 

10. Sandra Rieß


 

10. Anya Chalotra, GB, 21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB


----------



## Cav (5 Okt. 2020)

Und Lena G. ist wieder auf Platz 1!

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 05.10.2020, 06:55

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7237
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7205
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4425

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3459
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2747
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2643
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2363
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2330
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2160
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2143
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1963
14.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1907
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1882
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1701
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1699
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1690
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1643
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1551
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1514
24.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1397
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1278
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
28.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1277
30.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1224
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1176
33.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
34.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1155
35.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1124
36.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1091
38.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1090
38.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1083
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1029
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1007
43.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1006
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	974
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	970
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	963
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	926
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	912
51.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	892
52.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
53.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	880
54.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
55.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
57.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	843
58.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	834
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	831
61.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	814
63.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	806
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	781
66.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	780
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
68.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
69.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
70.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	754
71. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	744
72.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	736
73.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
74.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	726
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	726
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
77.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	692
79.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	683
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
82.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	655
83.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	651
84.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
85.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	644
86.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	643
86.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	643
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
89.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	611
90.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	597
91.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
92.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	580
93.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	571
93.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	571
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	557
97.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
98.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
99.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	543
100.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 538
100.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
103.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
104.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
105.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	513
107.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	507
108.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	504
110.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
111.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
112.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
113.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	496
113.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	496
115.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	493
117.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
118.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	489
119.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	488
120.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	483
120.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	483
120.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
123.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	481
124.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
125.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
126.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	474
126.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	474
128.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	473
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
130.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
131.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
132.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	459
133.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
134.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	455
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
136.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
137.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
138.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	441
139.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	440
140.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
141.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	433
142.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	430
144.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	429
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	429
144.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	429
147.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	428
147.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
147.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
150.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
151.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	419
152.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
154.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
160.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
161.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
162.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	393
163.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
164.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
165.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
167.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
167.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
167.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	375
170.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	374
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
172.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
173.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	365
173.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	364
176.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	361
177.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	358
178.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
179.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
180.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	342
181.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	341
182.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	340
183.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
183.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
185.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
185.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
185.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	337
188.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	336
189.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
189.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
191.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
192.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	332
193.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
193.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
195.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	328
196.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	327
197.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
198.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
198.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	324
200.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	323
200.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	323
202.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
203.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
203.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
205.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	317
206.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	315
207.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
208.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	311
209.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	309
210.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
211.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	306
212.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	304
213.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
214.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
214.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
216.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
217.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
218.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
219.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	290
220.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
220.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
222.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
222.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
224.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
224.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
226.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
227.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	280
228.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
229.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
230.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
230.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	274
232.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
232.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
232.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
235.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
235.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
237.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	271
237.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
239.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	269
240.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
241.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
241.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	267
243.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
243.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	266
245.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	264
246.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	259
247.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	258
248.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
248.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
250.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
250.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
250.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	254
250.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	254
254.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
255.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
255.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
257.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
257.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
259.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
259.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	247
261.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	246
261.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
261.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	246
264.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	245
265.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	244
265.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
267.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	243
268.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
269.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	237
269.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
271.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
272.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	233
273.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	232
274.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	231
275.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
276.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
276.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	229
278.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
279.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	227
280.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
281.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
282.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
282.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
284.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
284.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
286.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	221
287.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
288.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
289.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
289.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
291.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
291.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
293.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	215
293.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
295.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
295.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
295.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
295.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
295.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
295.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
301.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
301.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	212
303.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
303.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
305.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
305.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
305.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	209
308.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	208
308.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
308.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	208
308.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	208
312.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
313.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
314.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	198
314.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
314.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	198
317.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
317.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	196
317.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	196
320.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
320.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	195
322.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
322.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	193
324.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
324.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	192
326.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	191
326.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	191
328.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
329.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
329.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	188
331.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
331.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
333.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	186
333.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
333.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	186
333.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
333.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
338.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
339.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
339.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
341.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
342.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
342.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
342.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
345.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
345.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
347.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
348.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	178
349.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
349.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
351.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
351.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
351.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
351.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
355.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	175
356.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
356.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
356.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
359.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
359.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
359.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
362.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	171
362.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
364.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
364.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	170
366.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	169
367.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
368.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
368.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
368.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
368.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
368.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
373.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
373.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
375.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	163
375.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
377.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
378.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
378.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	160
380.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
380.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
382.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
383.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
383.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
385.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	153
386.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
386.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
388.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
388.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	151
390.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
390.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
392.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
392.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
392.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
392.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	149
396.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	147
396.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
398.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
398.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	146
398.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
398.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	146
398.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
403.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
403.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
403.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
403.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
407.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	144
407.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
409.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	143
409.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
411.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	142
412.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	141
412.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
412.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	141
412.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
416.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
416.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
418.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
419.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
420.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
420.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
420.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
423.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
423.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	136
423.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	136
426.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	135
427.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
427.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	134
429.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
429.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
429.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
432.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	131
433.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
434.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	128
434.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
436.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
436.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
436.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
439.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
439.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
439.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
442.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
442.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	123
444.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
445.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
446.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
446.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	120
446.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
449.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
449.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
449.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
452.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
453.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
453.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	117
453.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
456.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
457.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
457.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
459.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
459.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
461.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	112
461.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
461.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	112
461.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
465.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
465.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
467.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
467.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	110
467.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
470.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
470.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
470.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
470.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
474.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
475.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
475.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
475.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
475.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
479.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
479.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
479.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
479.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
483.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
483.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
483.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
483.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
483.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
483.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
489.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
489.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
489.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	103
492.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
492.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
492.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
492.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
496.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
497.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
498.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
498.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	99
500.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	98
500.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	98
500.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
500.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
504.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
504.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	97
506.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
506.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	95
508.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	94
508.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
510.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
510.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
512.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
512.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
512.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
512.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
516.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
516.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
516.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	91
516.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
516.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
521.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
521.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
521.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	90
524.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
525.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	88
525.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
525.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
525.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
525.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
525.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
525.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
525.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	88
533.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
534.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
534.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
534.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
534.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	86
534.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
539.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
539.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
539.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
539.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
539.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
544.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
544.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
544.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
544.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
544.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
544.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
544.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
551.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
551.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
551.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
551.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
555.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
555.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
555.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
555.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
559.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
560.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
560.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
560.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	80
560.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
564.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
564.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
564.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
564.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
568.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	78
568.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	78
568.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
571.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
571.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
571.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
574.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	76
574.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
574.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	76
574.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
578.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
578.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
578.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
581.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
581.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
581.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
581.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
581.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
581.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
587.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
587.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
589.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
589.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
589.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
589.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
589.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	71
594.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
594.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	70
594.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	70
594.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	70
594.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
599.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
599.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
599.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
599.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
603.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
603.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
603.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
603.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
607.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
607.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
609.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
609.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
611.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
611.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
611.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	65
611.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
611.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
617.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
618.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
618.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
618.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
618.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	63
618.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
618.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
624.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
624.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
626.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	61
626.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
626.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	61
629.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
629.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
629.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
629.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
629.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
634.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
634.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
634.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
634.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
634.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
634.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
634.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
641.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
641.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
641.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	58
641.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
641.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
646.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
646.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
646.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
646.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
650.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
650.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
650.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
650.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
650.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	56
650.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
650.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	56
650.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
658.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	55
658.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
658.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
658.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
662.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
662.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
662.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
662.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
662.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
662.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
662.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
662.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
670.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
670.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
670.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
670.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
670.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
670.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
676.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
676.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
676.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
676.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
676.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
676.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
676.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
683.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
683.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	51
683.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
683.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
683.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
683.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
689.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
689.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
689.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
689.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
689.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
689.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
689.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
696.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
696.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
696.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
696.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
696.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
701.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
701.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
701.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
701.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
701.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
701.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
707.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
707.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
707.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
707.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
707.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
707.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
707.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
707.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
715.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
715.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
715.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
715.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
715.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
715.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
715.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
722.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	45
722.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
722.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
722.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
722.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
722.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
722.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
722.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
722.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
731.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
731.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	44
731.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
731.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
731.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
731.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
731.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
731.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
731.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
731.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
741.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	43
741.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
741.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
741.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
741.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
741.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
747.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	42
747.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
747.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
747.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
747.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
747.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
753.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
753.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
753.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
753.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
757.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
757.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
757.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
757.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
757.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
757.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
763.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
763.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
763.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	39
763.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
763.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
763.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
769.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
769.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
769.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
769.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
769.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
769.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
769.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
769.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
777.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	37
777.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
777.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
777.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	37
777.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
777.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
777.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
777.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
777.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
777.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
777.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
777.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
789.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
789.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
789.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
789.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
789.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
789.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
795.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
795.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
795.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
795.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	35
795.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
795.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
795.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	35
795.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
795.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
795.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
795.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
806.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
806.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
806.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
806.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
806.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
806.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
806.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
806.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
806.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
806.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
816.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
816.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
816.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
816.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
816.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
816.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
816.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
816.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
816.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
816.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
826.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
826.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
826.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
826.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
826.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
826.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
826.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
826.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
826.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
826.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
836.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	31
836.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
836.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
836.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
836.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
836.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
836.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
836.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
844.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
844.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	30
844.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
844.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
844.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
844.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
844.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
844.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
844.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
844.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
844.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
844.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
844.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
844.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	30
844.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
844.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
844.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
861.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
861.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
861.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
861.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
861.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
861.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
861.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
861.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
861.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
861.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
861.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
861.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
861.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
861.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
861.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
861.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
861.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
861.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
879.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
879.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
879.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
879.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
879.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
879.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
879.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
879.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
879.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
879.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
879.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
879.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
879.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
879.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
893.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
893.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
893.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
893.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
893.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
893.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
893.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
893.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
893.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
893.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
893.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
904.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
904.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
904.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
904.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
904.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
904.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
904.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
904.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
904.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
904.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
904.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
904.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
904.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
904.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
918.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
918.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
918.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
918.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
918.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
918.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
918.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
918.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
918.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
918.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
918.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
918.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
918.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
931.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
931.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
931.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
931.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
931.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
931.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
931.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
931.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
931.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
940.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	23
940.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
940.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
940.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	23
940.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
940.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
940.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
940.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
940.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
940.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
940.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
940.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
940.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
940.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	23
940.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
940.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
940.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
957.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
957.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
957.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
957.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
957.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
957.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
957.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
957.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
957.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
957.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
957.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
957.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
957.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
957.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
957.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
957.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
957.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
957.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
957.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
976.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
976.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
976.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
976.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
976.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	21
976.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
976.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
976.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
976.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
976.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
976.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
976.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
976.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
976.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
976.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
976.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
976.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
976.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
994.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
994.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
994.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
994.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
994.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
994.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
994.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
994.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
994.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
994.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
994.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
994.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
994.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
994.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
994.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
994.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
994.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
994.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1012.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1012.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1012.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1012.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1012.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1012.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1012.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1012.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1012.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1012.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1012.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1012.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1012.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1012.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1012.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1012.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1012.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1012.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1012.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1012.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1012.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1012.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1012.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1012.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1012.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1037.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	18
1037.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1037.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1037.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1037.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1037.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1037.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1037.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1037.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1037.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1037.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1037.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1037.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1037.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1037.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1037.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1037.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1037.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1037.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1037.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1037.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1037.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1037.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1037.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1037.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1037.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1063.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1063.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1063.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1063.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1063.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1063.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1063.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1063.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1063.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1063.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1063.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1063.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1063.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1063.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1063.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1063.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1063.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1063.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1063.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1063.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1063.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1063.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1085.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1085.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1085.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1085.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1085.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1085.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1085.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1085.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1085.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1085.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1085.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1085.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1085.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1085.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1085.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	16
1085.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1085.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1085.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1085.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1085.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1085.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin, D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1085.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1085.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1085.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1085.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1085.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1085.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1085.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1085.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1114.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1114.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1114.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1114.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1114.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1114.	Caroline Peters,	D,	-----1971 in Mainz/D,	15
1114.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	15
1114.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1114.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1114.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1114.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1114.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1114.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	15
1114.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1114.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1114.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1114.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1114.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1114.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1114.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1114.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1114.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1114.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1114.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1114.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1114.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1114.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1141.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1141.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1141.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1141.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1141.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1141.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1141.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1141.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1141.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1141.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1141.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1141.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1141.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1141.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1141.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1141.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1141.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1141.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1141.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1141.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1141.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1141.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1141.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1141.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1141.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1141.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1141.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1141.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1141.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1141.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1141.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1141.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1141.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	14
1141.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1141.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1141.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1141.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1141.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1141.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1141.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1181.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1181.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1181.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1181.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1181.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1181.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1181.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1181.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1181.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1181.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1181.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1181.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1181.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1181.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1181.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1181.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1181.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1181.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1181.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1181.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1181.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1181.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1181.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	13
1181.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1181.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1181.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1181.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1181.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1181.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1181.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1181.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1181.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1213.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1213.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1213.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1213.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1213.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1213.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1213.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	12
1213.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1213.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1213.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1213.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1213.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1213.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1213.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1213.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1213.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1213.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1213.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1213.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1213.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	12
1213.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1213.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1213.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1213.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1213.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1213.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	12
1213.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1213. Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1213.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1213.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	12
1213.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1213.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1213.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1213.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1213.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1213.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1213.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1213.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1213.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1213.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1253.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1253.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1253.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	11
1253.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1253.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1253.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1253.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1253.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1253.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1253.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1253.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1253.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1253.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1253.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1253.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1253.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1253.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1253.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1253.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1253.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1253.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1253.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1253.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1253.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1253.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1253.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1253.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1253.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1253.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1253.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1253.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1290.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1290.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1290.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1290.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1290.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1290.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1290.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1290.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1290.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1290.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1290.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1290.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1290.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1290.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1290.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1290.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1290.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1290.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1290.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1290.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1290.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1290.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1290.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1290.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1290.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1290.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1290.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1290.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1290.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	10
1290.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1290.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1290.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1290.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1290.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1290.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1290.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1290.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1290.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1290.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1290.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1290.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1290.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1290.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1290.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1290.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1290.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1290.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1290.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1290.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1290.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1290.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	10
1290.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1290.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1290.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1290.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1290.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1290.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1290.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	10
1290.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1290.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1290.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1290.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1290.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1290.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1290.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1290.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1290.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1290.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1290.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1290.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1290.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1290.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1290.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1290.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1290.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1290.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1290.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1290.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1290.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1290.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1290.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1290.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1290.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1290.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1374.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1374.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	9
1374.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1374.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1374.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1374.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1374.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1374.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1374.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1374.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1374.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1374.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1374.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1374.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1374.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1374.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1374.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1374.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	9
1374.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1374.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1374.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1374.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1374.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1374.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1374.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1374.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1374.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1374.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1374.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1374.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1374.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1374.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1374.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1374.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1374.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1374.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1374.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1374.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1374.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1374.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1374.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1374.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1374.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1374.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1374.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1374.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1374.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1374.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1374.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1374.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1374.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1374.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1374.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1374.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1374.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1374.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1374.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1374.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1374.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1374.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1374.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1374.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1374.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1374.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1374.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1374.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1374.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1374.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1374.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1374. Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1374.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1374.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1374.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1374.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1374.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1374.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1374.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1374.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1374.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1374.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1374.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1374.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1374.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1374.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1374.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1374.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1374.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1374.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1374.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	9
1374.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1374.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1374.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1374.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1374.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1468.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1468.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1468.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1468.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1468.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1468.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1468.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1468.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1468.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1468.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1468.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1468.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1468.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1468.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1468.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1468.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1468.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1468.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1468.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1468.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1468.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1468.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1468.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1468.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1468.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1468.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1468.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1468.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1468.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1468.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1468.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1468.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1468.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1468.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1468.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1468.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1468.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1468.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1468.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1468.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1468.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1468.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1468.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1468.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1468.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	8
1468.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1468.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1468.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1468.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1468.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1468.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1468.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1468.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1468.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1468.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1468.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1468.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1468.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1468.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1468.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1468.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1468.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1468.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1468.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1468.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1468.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1468.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1468.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1468.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1468.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1468.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1468.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1468.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1468.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1468.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1468.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1468.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1468.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1468.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1468.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1468.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1468.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1468.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1468.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1552.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1552.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1552.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1552.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1552.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1552.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1552.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1552.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1552.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1552.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1552.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1552.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1552.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1552.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1552.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1552.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1552.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1552.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1552.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1552.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1552.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1552.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1552.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1552.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1552.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1552.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1552.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1552.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1552.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1552.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1552.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1552.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1552.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1552.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1552.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1552.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1552.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1552.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1552.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1552.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1552.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1552.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1552.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1552.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1552.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1552.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1552.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1552.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1552.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1552.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1552.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1552.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1552.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1552.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1552.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1552.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1552.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1552.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1552.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1552.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	7
1552.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1552.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1552.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1552.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1552.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1552.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	7
1552.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1552.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1552.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1552.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1552.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1552.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1552.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1552.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1552.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1552.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1552.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1552.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1630.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1630.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1630.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1630.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1630.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1630.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1630.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1630.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1630.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1630.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1630.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1630.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1630.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1630.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1630.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1630.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	6
1630.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1630.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1630.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1630.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1630.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1630.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1630.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1630.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1630.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1630.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1630.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1630.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1630.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1630.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1630.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1630.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1630.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1630.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1630.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1630.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1630.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1630.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1630.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1630.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1630.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1630.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1630.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1630.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1630.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1630.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1630.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1630.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1630.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1630.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1630.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1630.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1630.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1630.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1630.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1630.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1630.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1630.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1630.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1630.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1630.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1630.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1630.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1630.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1630.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1630.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1630.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1630.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1630.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1630.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1630.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1630.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1630.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1630.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1630.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1630.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1630.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1630.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1630.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1630.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1710.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1710.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1710.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1710.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1710.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1710.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1710.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1710.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1710.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1710.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1710.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1710.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1710.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1710.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1710.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1710.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1710.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1710.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1710.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1710.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1710.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1710.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1710.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1710.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1710.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1710.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1710.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1710.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1710.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1710.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1710.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1710.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1710.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1710.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1710.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1710.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1710.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1710.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1710.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1710.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1710.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1710.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1710.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1710.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1710.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1710.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1710.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1710.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1710.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1710.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1710.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1710.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1710.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1710.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1710.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1710.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1710.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1710.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1710.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1710.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1710.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1710.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1710.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1710.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1710.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1710.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1710.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1710.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1710.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1710.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1710.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1710.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1710.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1710.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1710.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1710.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1710.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1710.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1710.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1710.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1710.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1710.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1710.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1710.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1710.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1710.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1710.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1710.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1710.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1710.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1710.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1710.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1710.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1710.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1710.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1710.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1806.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1806.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1806.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1806.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1806.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1806.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1806.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1806.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1806.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1806.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1806.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1806.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1806.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1806.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1806.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1806.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1806.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1806.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1806.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1806.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1806.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1806.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1806.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1806.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1806.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1806.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1806.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1806.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1806.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1806.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1806.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1806.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1806.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1806.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	4
1806.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	4
1806.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1806.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1806.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1806.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1806.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1806.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1806.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1806.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1806.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1806.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1806.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1806.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1806.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1806.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1806.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1806.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1806.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1806.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1806.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1806.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1806.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1806.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1806.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1806.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1806.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1806.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1806.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1806.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1806.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1806.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1806.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1806.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1806.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1806.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1806.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1806.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1806.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1806.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1806.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1806.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1806.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1806.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1806.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1806.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1806.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1806.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1806.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1806.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1806.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1806.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1806.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1806.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1806.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1806.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1806.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1806.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1806.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1806.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1806.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1806.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1806.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1806.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1806.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1904.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1904.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1904.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1904.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1904.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1904.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1904.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1904.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1904.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1904.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1904.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1904.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1904.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1904.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1904.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1904.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1904.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1904.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1904.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1904.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1904.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1904.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1904.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1904.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1904.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1904.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1904.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1904.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1904.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1904.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1904.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1904.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1904.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1904.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1904.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	3
1904.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1904.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1904.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1904.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1904.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1904.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1904.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1904.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1904.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1904.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1904.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1904.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1904.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1904.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1904.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1904.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1904.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1904.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1904.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1904.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1904.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1904.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1904.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1904.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1904.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1904.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1904.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1904.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1904.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1904.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1904.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1904.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1904.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1904.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1904.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1904.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1904.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1904.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1904.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1904.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1904.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1904.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1904.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1904.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1904.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1904.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1904.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1904.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1904.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1904.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1904.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	3
1904.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1904.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1904.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1904.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1904.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1904.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1904.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1904.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1904.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1904.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1904.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1904.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2002.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2002.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2002.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2002.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2002.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2002.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2002.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2002.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2002.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2002.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2002.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2002.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2002.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2002.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2002.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2002.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2002.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2002.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2002.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2002.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	2
2002.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2002.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2002.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2002.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2002.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2002.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2002.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2002.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2002.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2002.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2002.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2002.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2002.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2002.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2002.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2002.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2002.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2002.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2002.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2002.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2002.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2002.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2002.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2002.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2002.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2002.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2002.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2002.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2002.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2002.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2002.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2002.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2002.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2002.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2002.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2002.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2002.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2002.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2002.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2002.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2002.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2002.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2002.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2002.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2002.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2002.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2002.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2002.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2002.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2002.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2002.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2002.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2002.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2002.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2002.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2002.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2002.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2002.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2002.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
2002.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2002.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2002.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2002.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2002.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2002.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2002.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2002.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2002.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2002.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2002.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2002.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2002.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2002.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2002.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2002.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2002.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2002.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2002.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2002.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2002.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2002.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2002.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2002.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2002.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2002.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2002.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2002.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2002.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2002.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2002.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2002.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2002.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2002.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2002.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2116.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2116.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2116.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2116.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2116.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2116.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2116.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2116.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2116.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2116.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2116.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2116.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2116.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2116.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2116.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2116.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2116.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2116.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2116.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2116.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2116.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2116.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2116.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2116.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2116.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2116.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2116.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2116.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2116.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2116.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2116.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2116.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2116.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2116.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2116.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2116.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2116.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2116.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2116.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2116.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2116.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2116.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2116.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2116.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2116.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2116.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2116.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2116.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2116.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2116.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2116.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2116.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2116.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2116.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2116.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2116.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2116.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2116.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2116.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2116.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2116.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	1
2116.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2116.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2116.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2116.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2116.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2116.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2116.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2116.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2116.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2116.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2116.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2116.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2116.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2116.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2116.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2116.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	1
2116.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2116.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2116.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2116.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2116.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2116.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2116.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2116.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2116.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2116.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2116.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2116.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2116.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2116.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2116.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2116.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2116.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2116.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2116.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2116.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2116.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2116.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2116.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2116.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2116.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2116.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2116.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2116.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2116.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2116.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2116.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2116.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2116.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2116.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2116.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2116.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2116.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2116.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2116.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2116.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2116.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2116.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2116.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2116.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2116.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2116.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2116.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2116.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2116.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2116.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2116.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2116.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2116.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2116.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2116.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2116.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2116.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2116.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2116.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2116.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2116.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2116.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2116.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2116.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2116.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2116.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3459
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2747
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2363
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2330
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2160
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2143
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1701
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1699
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1690


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7237
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7205
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4425
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2643
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1963
7.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1907
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1882
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1643
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## Relleumlime (6 Okt. 2020)

Okt 2020

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Yve Fehring
4 Alexandra Kröber
5 Mara Bergmann
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Anne Willmes
8 Birgit Klaus
9 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10 Verena Püschel
10 Catherine Vogel
10 Bella Lesnik


----------



## tino2003 (6 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## tort3 (10 Okt. 2020)

1. Lena Meyer Landrut
2. Andrea Botez
3. Isabela Moner
4. Sarah Lombardi
5. Tanja Tischewitsch
6. Evelyn Burdecki
7. Tania Sachdev
8. Becky G
9. Emma Watson
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## congo64 (11 Okt. 2020)

*OKTOBER*

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Camila Cabello



5.	Chloe Bennet



6.	Shay Mitchell



7.	Viviane Geppert



8.	Michelle Keegan



9.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande



10.	Blake Lively


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Okt. 2020)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich mal Zeit, meine 13 Damen für die Top 10 Oktober zu posten. Ihr wisst ja, wie das ist - wenn man arbeitet, hat man keine Zeit, und wenn man Urlaub hat, dann erst recht nicht  Und nein, in diesem Monat gibt es keinen neuen Namen von mir.




 Lena Gercke


 Corinna Borau


 Barbara Meier


 Jana Azizi


 Michelle Uhrig


 Franziska Katzmarek


 Katharina Rumpus


 Kristina Sterz


 Vanessa Mai
- je einen Punkt für vier sportliche Damen:


 Francesca Lollobrigida


 Hege Bøkko


 Kiira Korpi


 Saskia Alusalu


----------



## StefanKa (14 Okt. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Sophie Marceau





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Iris-Mareike Steen





9. Julia Wiedemann, D, *03.03.1996 in Troisdorf/D





10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## ManuN (15 Okt. 2020)

Okt. 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Alica Schmidt
03. Helene Fischer
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Jennifer Knäble
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## dabi (16 Okt. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Jessica Biel
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Martina Hingis
10.Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Okt. 2020)

hier mein Oktober-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Anna Planken
9.) Gundula Gause
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## kamy (20 Okt. 2020)

*2020 - 10

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Viviane Geppert
4.	Rebecca Mir
5.	Fernanda Brandao
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
*


----------



## Lenco666 (24 Okt. 2020)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Lauren Cohan
3) Britney Spears
4) Inka Schneider
5) Julianne Moore
6) Lana Parilla
7) Arzu Bazman
8) Alicia Witt
9) Sophie Turner
10) Frauke Petry


----------



## Walt (24 Okt. 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Oktober 2020:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Alica Schmidt






3. Josephine Becker






4.Franziska van der Heide, D, *24.01.1992 in Kassel/D






5.Julia Wiedemann






6. Jasmin Minz, D, *27.04.1993 in Bielefeld/D






7. Alexandra Fonsatti






8. Iris Mareike Steen






9. Amrei Haardt






10. Maria Wedig






10. Sharon Berlinghoff






10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## Quick Nick (25 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Alina Merkau
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Amira Tröger
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## hsvmann (25 Okt. 2020)

*10 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Don Sven (28 Okt. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Michaela Kaniber, D, 14.09.1977 in Bad Reichenhall/D





3. Dorothee Bär





4. Birte Glang





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Pauline Angert





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Alexandra Fonsatti





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Katrin Heß


----------



## celebczj83 (28 Okt. 2020)

1. Jennifer Lopez
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Sophia Thomalla
4. Maria Sharapova
5. Sandy Mölling
6. Sarah Connor
7. Michelle (Tanja Hewer)
8. Melanie Marschke
9. Ivona Dadic
10. Sylvie Meis


----------



## taurus79 (31 Okt. 2020)

Rangliste November

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Jessy Wellmer
5. Laura Wontorra
6. Anna Planken
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Laura Siegemund (4. März 1988 / Filderstadt)
9. Jule Gölsdorf
10.Kay-Sölve Richter


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Lottie Moss
Izabel Goulart 
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## NEF (31 Okt. 2020)

Oktober 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio*


----------



## Devilfish (31 Okt. 2020)

Oktober

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Ariana Grande
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Demi Lovato
9. Camila Cabello
10. Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2020)

Für November

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Maggie Rogers


 

 
3. Kate Mara


 

 
4. Barbara Palvin


 
5. Brie Larson


 
6. Jessica Chastain


 
7. Natalie Portman


 
8. Rebecca Ferguson


 
9. Joey King


 
10. Amanda Seyfried


 
10. Elizabeth Hurley


 
10. Kristen Stewart


 
10. Nicole Kidman


 ​


----------



## brian69 (1 Nov. 2020)

*November 2020*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Lucy Hale 3. Emilia Clarke*




 




*4. Scarlett Johansson 5. Natalie Dormer 6. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 



*
7. Lea Seydoux 8. Jennifer Lawrence 9. Ashley Benson*




 

 




*10.
Alice Eve - Anna Kendrick - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Billie Eilish
06. Avril Lavigne
07. Lena Meyer-Landrut
08. Cara Delevingne
09. Alexandra Fonsatti
10. Millie Bobbi Brown


----------



## Cav (2 Nov. 2020)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 02.11.2020, 07:20

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7287
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7264
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4467

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3466
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2773
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2663
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2383
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2343
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2169
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1972
14.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1939
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1893
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1710
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1709
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1701
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1643
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1561
22.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
23.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1521
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1409
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1286
27.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1286
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
30.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1266
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1233
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1180
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1165
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
35.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1139
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1101
37.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1100
37.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
39.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1029
42.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1007
43.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1006
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	980
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	975
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	966
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	933
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	912
51.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	907
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	888
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
54.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
55.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
56.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	845
58.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	843
59.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	840
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	831
61.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	825
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	820
63.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	816
64.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
65.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	793
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	785
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
68.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	762
69.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
70.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	748
72.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	743
73.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	734
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	734
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	697
78.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
79.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	686
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
82.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	659
83.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	655
84.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	651
85.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
86.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	644
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	643
88.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
89.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	613
90.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
91.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	588
92.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
93.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	584
94.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	571
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	568
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	562
97.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
98.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	551
99.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 545
101.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
101.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
103.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
104.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
105.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	523
106.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	513
107.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	510
108.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	504
109.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	504
111.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
112.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
113.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
114.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	496
114.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	496
116.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	495
117.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
118.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	493
118.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	493
120.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
121.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	486
122.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	484
122.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	484
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
125.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
126.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	478
127.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	474
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
130.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
131.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
132.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	459
133.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	456
133.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
135.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
136.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
137.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	443
138.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	443
140.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	441
141.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
142.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	433
143.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
144.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	429
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	429
144.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	429
147.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	428
147.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
147.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
150.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	424
151.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
152.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
154.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
159.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	397
161.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
162.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
163.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
164.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
165.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
167.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
167.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	376
169.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
169.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
171.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
172.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
173.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	368
173.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	368
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	366
176.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	365
176.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
178.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
179.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	348
179.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	348
181.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	347
181.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
181.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	347
184.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
184.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
186.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
186.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
186.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
189.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	336
189.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	336
191.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
191.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
193.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
194.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	330
194.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
194.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
194.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	330
198.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	327
198.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	327
200.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
201.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
202.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	321
203.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
204.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
204.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
206.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	317
206.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
208.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	314
208.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
210.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	311
211.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	309
212.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
213.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
214.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
214.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
216.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	297
217.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
218.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
219.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
220.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
220.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
222.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
222.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
224.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
224.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
226.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	284
227.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
228.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	282
229.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
230.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
231.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	274
233.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
233.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
233.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
236.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
236.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
236.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	272
239.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	271
239.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	269
242.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
243.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
244.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
245.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	264
246.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	260
247.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	258
248.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	257
249.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
249.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
251.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
251.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	254
251.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	254
254.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	253
255.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	251
255.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
255.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	251
258.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
258.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
260.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
260.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
262.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
262.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	247
264.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
264.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	246
266.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
267.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	243
268.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	242
269.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	238
270.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
271.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	234
271.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
273.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	233
273.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL	233
275.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	231
276.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
277.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
278.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
279.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	227
279.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	227
281.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
282.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
283.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
283.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
285.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
285.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
287.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
288.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
288.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	218
290.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
290.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
290.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	217
293.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
293.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
295.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	215
295.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
297.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
297.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
297.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
297.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
297.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
297.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	214
303.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	213
304.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
305.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
305.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	211
305.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
308.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
308.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
310.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
310.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	208
312.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
313.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
314.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
314.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	202
316.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	201
317.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	198
317.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
319.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	197
320.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
320.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	196
320.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
320.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	196
324.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
325.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
326.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
326.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	192
328.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	191
329.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	189
330.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	188
330.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
332.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
332.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	187
332.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
335.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
335.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	186
335.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
335.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
339.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
340.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
340.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
342.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
343.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
343.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
343.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
343.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	181
347.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
347.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
349.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
350.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	178
351.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
351.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
353.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
353.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
353.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
353.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
357.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
357.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
357.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
360.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
360.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
360.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
363.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	172
364.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
365.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
366.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	169
367.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
368.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
368.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
368.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	166
368.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
368.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
373.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
373.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
375.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	163
375.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
377.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
378.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
378.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	160
380.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	159
380.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
380.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	159
383.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
384.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
384.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
386.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	153
387.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	152
387.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	152
387.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	152
387.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
391.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
392.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
392.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
394.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
394.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	149
394.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
394.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
394.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	149
399.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	148
399.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	148
399.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	148
402.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
402.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	147
404.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	146
404.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
404.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
407.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
407.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
407.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
407.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
411.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
412.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	143
412.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
414.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	141
414.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
416.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
416.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
418.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
419.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
420.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
420.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
420.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
423.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	136
423.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
423.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	136
423.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	136
427.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
427.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	134
429.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	133
430.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	132
430.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
430.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
430.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
434.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
435.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
436.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
436.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
436.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
439.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
439.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
439.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
439.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
443.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
444.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
445.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
446.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
446.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	120
446.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
449.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
449.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
449.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	119
452.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
453.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
453.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	117
453.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
456.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	116
456.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
456.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
459.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
459.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
461.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
461.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
463.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	112
463.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
463.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
466.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
466.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
468.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
468.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
470.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
470.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
470.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
470.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
474.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
475.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	106
475.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
475.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
475.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
475.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
480.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
480.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
480.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
480.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
480.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
485.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
485.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
485.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
485.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
485.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	104
485.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
485.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
485.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	104
493.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
493.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
495.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
495.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
495.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
495.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	102
495.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
500.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
501.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
501.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
503.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
504.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
504.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	98
506.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
507.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	95
507.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
509.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	94
509.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
511.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
511.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
513.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
513.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
513.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
513.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
513.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
518.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
518.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
518.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	91
518.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	91
518.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
518.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
524.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
524.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
526.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
527.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	88
527.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
527.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
527.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
527.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
527.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
527.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
534.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
535.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
535.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
535.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
535.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
539.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	85
539.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
539.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
539.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
539.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
539.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	85
539.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
546.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
546.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
546.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
546.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
546.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
546.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
546.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
553.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
553.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
553.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
553.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
557.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
557.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	82
557.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
557.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
557.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
562.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
562.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
564.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
564.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
564.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	80
564.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
564.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	80
569.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
569.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
569.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
569.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
573.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	78
573.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
575.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
575.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
575.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
578.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
578.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
580.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
580.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
580.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
583.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	74
583.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
583.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
583.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
583.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	74
583.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
583.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
590.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
590.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
592.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
592.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	71
592.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
592.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
592.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
597.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
597.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
599.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
599.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
599.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	69
599.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
599.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
604.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
604.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
604.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
604.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
604.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
609.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
609.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
611.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
611.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	66
614.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
614.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
614.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
614.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
614.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
619.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
620.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
620.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
620.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
620.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
620.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
620.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
626.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
626.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
628.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
629.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
629.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
629.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
629.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
629.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
629.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
635.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
635.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	59
635.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
635.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
635.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
635.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
635.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
635.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
635.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
644.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
644.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
644.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	58
644.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
644.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
649.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
649.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
649.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
649.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
653.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
653.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
653.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
653.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
653.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
653.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
659.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
659.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
659.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
662.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
662.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	54
662.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
662.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
662.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
662.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
662.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
662.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
662.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
671.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
671.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
671.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
671.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
671.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
671.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
677.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
677.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
677.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
677.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
677.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
677.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
677.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
684.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
684.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
684.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
684.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
684.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	51
689.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	50
689.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
689.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
689.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
689.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
689.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
689.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
689.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
697.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
697.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
697.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
697.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
697.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
702.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
702.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
702.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
702.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
702.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
702.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
708.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
708.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
708.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
708.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
708.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
708.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
708.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
708.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
716.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
716.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
716.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
716.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
716.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
716.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
716.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
723.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	45
723.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
723.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
723.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
723.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
723.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
723.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
723.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
723.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
732.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
732.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	44
732.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
732.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
732.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
732.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
732.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
732.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
732.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
732.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
742.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	43
742.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
742.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
742.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
742.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
747.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	42
747.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
747.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
747.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
747.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
747.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
753.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	41
753.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
753.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
753.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	41
753.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
758.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
758.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
758.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
758.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
758.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
758.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
758.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
765.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
765.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
765.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	39
765.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
765.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
765.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	39
765.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
772.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
772.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
772.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
772.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
772.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
772.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
772.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
772.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
780.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
780.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
780.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
780.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
780.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
780.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
780.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
780.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
780.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
780.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
790.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
790.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
790.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
790.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
790.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
790.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
796.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
796.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
796.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
796.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	35
796.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
796.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
796.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
796.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
796.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
796.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
806.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
806.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
806.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
806.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
806.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
806.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
806.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
806.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
806.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
806.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
816.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
816.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
816.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
816.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
816.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
816.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
816.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
816.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
816.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
816.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
826.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
826.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
826.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
826.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
826.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
826.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
826.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
826.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
826.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
826.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
836.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	31
836.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
836.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
836.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
836.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
836.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
836.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
836.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
836.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
845.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
845.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	30
845.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
845.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
845.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
845.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
845.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
845.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
845.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
845.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
845.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
845.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
845.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
845.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
845.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
845.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	30
861.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
861.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
861.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
861.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	29
861.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
861.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
861.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
861.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
861.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
861.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
861.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
861.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
861.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
861.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
861.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
861.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
861.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
861.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
879.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
879.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
879.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
879.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
879.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
879.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
879.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
879.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
879.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
879.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
879.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
879.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
879.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
879.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
879.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
894.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
894.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
894.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
894.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
894.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
894.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
894.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
894.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
894.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
894.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
894.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
905.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
905.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
905.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
905.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
905.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
905.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
905.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
905.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
905.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
905.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
905.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
905.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
905.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
905.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
919.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
919.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
919.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
919.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
919.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
919.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
919.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
919.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
919.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
919.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
919.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
919.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
919.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
932.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	24
932.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
932.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
932.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
932.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
932.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
932.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
932.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
932.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
932.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
942.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
942.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
942.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	23
942.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
942.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
942.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
942.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
942.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
942.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
942.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
942.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
942.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
942.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
942.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
942.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
957.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
957.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
957.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
957.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
957.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
957.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
957.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
957.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
957.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
957.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
957.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
957.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
957.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
957.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
957.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
957.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
957.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
957.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
957.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
957.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
977.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
977.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
977.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
977.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
977.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
977.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
977.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
977.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
977.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
977.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
977.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
977.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
977.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
977.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
977.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
977.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
977.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
994.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
994.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
994.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
994.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
994.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
994.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
994.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
994.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
994.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
994.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
994.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
994.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
994.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
994.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
994.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
994.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
994.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
994.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1012.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA,	xx.xx.93 in ?,	19
1012.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1012.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1012.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1012.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1012.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1012.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1012.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	19
1012.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1012.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1012.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1012.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1012.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1012.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1012.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1012.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1012.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1012.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1012.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1012.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1012.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1012.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1012.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1012.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1012.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1012.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1012.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1039.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	18
1039.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1039.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1039.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1039.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1039.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1039.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1039.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1039.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1039.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1039.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1039.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1039.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1039.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1039.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1039.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1039.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1039.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1039.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1039.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1039.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1039.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1039.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1039.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1039.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1039.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1039.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	18
1066.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1066.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1066.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1066.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1066.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1066.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1066.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1066.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1066.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1066.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1066.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	17
1066.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1066.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1066.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1066.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1066.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1066.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1066.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1066.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1066.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1066.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1066.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1066.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1089.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1089.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1089.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1089.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	16
1089.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1089.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1089.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1089.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1089.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1089.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	16
1089.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1089.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1089.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1089.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1089.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1089.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1089.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	16
1089.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1089.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1089.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1089.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1089.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1089.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1089.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1089.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1089.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1089.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1089.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1089.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1089.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1089.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1120.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1120.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1120.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1120.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1120.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1120.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	15
1120.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1120.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1120.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1120.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1120.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1120.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1120.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1120.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1120.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1120.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1120.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1120.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1120.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1120.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	15
1120.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1120.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1120.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1120.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1120.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1120.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1120.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	15
1120.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1148.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1148.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1148.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1148.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1148.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1148.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1148.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1148.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1148.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1148.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1148.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1148.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1148.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1148.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1148.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1148.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1148.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1148.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1148.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1148.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1148.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1148.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	14
1148.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1148.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1148.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1148.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1148.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1148.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1148.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1148.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1148.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1148.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1148.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1148.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1148.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1148.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1148.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1148.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1148.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1148.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1188.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1188.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1188.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1188.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1188.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1188.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1188.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1188.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1188.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1188.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1188.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1188.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1188.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1188.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1188.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1188.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1188.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1188.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1188.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1188.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1188.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1188.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1188.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	13
1188.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1188.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1188.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1188.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1188.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1188.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1188.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1188.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1188.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1188.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1221.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1221.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1221.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1221.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1221.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1221.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1221.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	12
1221.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1221.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1221.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1221.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1221.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1221.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1221.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1221.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1221.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1221.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1221.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1221.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1221.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1221.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1221.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1221.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1221.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1221.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1221.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1221.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1221.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	12
1221.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1221.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1221.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1221.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1221.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1221.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1221.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1221.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1221.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1221.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1259.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1259.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1259.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1259.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1259.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1259.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1259.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1259.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1259.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1259.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1259.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1259.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1259.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1259.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1259.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1259.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1259.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1259.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1259.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1259.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1259.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1259.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1259.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1259.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1259.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1259.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1259.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1259.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1259.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1259.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1259.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1296.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1296.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
1296.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1296.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1296.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1296.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1296.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1296.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1296.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1296.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1296.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1296.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1296.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1296.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1296.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1296.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1296.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1296.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1296.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1296.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1296.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1296.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1296.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1296.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1296.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1296.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1296.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1296.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1296.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1296.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1296.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1296.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1296.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1296.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1296.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1296.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1296.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1296.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1296.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1296.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1296.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1296.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1296.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1296.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1296.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1296.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1296.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1296.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1296.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1296.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1296.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1296.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1296.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1296.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1296.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1296.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1296.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1296.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1296.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1296.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1296.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1296.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1296.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1296.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1296.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1296.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1296.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1296.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1296.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1296.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1296.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1296.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1296.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1296.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1296.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1296.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1296.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1296.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1296.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1296.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1376.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1376.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1376.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1376.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1376.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1376.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1376.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1376.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1376.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1376.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1376.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1376.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1376.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1376.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1376.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1376.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1376.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	9
1376.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1376.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1376.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1376.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1376.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1376.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1376.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1376.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1376.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1376.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1376.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1376.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1376.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1376.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1376.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1376.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1376.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1376.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1376.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1376.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1376.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1376.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1376.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1376.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1376.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1376.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1376.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	9
1376.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1376.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1376.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1376.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1376.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1376.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1376.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1376.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1376.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1376.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1376.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1376.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1376.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1376.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1376.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1376.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1376.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1376.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1376.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1376.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1376.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1376.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1376.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1376.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	9
1376.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1376.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1376.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1376.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1376.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1376.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1376.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1376.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1376.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1376.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1376.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1376.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1376.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1376.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1376.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1376.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1376.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1376.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1376.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1376.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1376.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1376.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1376.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1376.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1376.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1376.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1376.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1376.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1472.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1472.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1472.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1472.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1472.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1472.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1472.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1472.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1472.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1472.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1472.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1472.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1472.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1472.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1472.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1472.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1472.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1472.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1472.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1472.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1472.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1472.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1472.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1472.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1472.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1472.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1472.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1472.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1472.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1472.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1472.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1472.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1472.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1472.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1472.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1472.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1472.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1472.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1472.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1472.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1472.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1472.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1472.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1472.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1472.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1472.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1472.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1472.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1472.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1472.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1472.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1472.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1472.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1472.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1472.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1472.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1472.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
1472.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1472.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1472.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1472.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1472.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1472.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1472.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1472.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1472.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1472.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1472.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1472.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1472.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1472.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1472.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1472.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1472.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1472.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1472.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1472.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1472.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1472.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1472.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1472.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1472.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1472.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1555.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1555.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1555.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1555.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1555.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1555.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1555.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1555.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1555.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1555.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1555.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1555.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1555.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1555.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1555.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1555.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1555.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1555.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1555.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1555.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1555.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1555.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	7
1555.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1555.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1555.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1555.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1555.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1555.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1555.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1555.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1555.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1555.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1555.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1555.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1555.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1555.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1555.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1555.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1555.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1555.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1555.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1555.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1555.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1555.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1555.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1555.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1555.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1555.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1555.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1555.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1555.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1555.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1555.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1555.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1555.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1555.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1555.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1555.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1555.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1555.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1555.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	7
1555.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1555.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1555.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1555.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1555.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1555.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	7
1555.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1555.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1555.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1555.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1555.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1555.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1555.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1555.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1555.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1555.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1555.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1555.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1634.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1634.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1634.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1634.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1634.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1634.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1634.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1634.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1634.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1634.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1634.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1634.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1634.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1634.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1634.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1634.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	6
1634.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1634.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1634.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1634.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1634.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1634.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1634.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1634.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1634.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1634.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1634.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1634.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1634.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1634.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1634.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1634.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1634.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1634.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1634.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1634.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1634.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1634.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1634.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1634.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1634.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1634.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1634.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1634.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1634.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1634.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1634.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1634.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1634.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1634.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1634.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1634.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1634.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1634.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1634.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1634.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1634.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1634.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1634.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1634.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1634.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1634.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1634.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1634.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1634.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1634.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1634.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
1634.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1634.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1634.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1634.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1634.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1634.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1634.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1634.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1634.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1634.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1634.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1634.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1634.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1714.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1714.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1714.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1714.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1714.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1714.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1714.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1714.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1714.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1714.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1714.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1714.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1714.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1714.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1714.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1714.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1714.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1714.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1714.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1714.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1714.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1714.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1714.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1714.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1714.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1714.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1714.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1714.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1714.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1714.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1714.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1714.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1714.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1714.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1714.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1714.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1714.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	5
1714.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1714.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1714.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1714.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1714.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1714.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1714.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1714.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1714.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1714.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1714.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1714.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1714.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1714.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1714.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1714.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1714.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1714.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1714.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1714.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1714.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1714.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1714.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1714.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1714.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1714.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1714.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1714.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1714.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1714.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1714.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1714.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1714.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1714.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1714.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1714.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1714.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1714.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1714.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1714.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1714.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1714.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1714.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1714.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1714.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1714.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1714.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1714.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1714.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1714.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1714.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1714.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1714.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1714.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1714.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1714.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1714.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1714.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1714.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1714.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1811.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1811.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1811.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1811.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1811.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1811.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/USA?,	4
1811.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1811.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1811.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1811.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1811.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1811.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1811.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1811.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1811.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1811.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1811.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1811.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1811.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1811.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1811.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1811.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1811.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1811.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1811.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1811.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1811.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1811.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1811.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1811.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1811.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1811.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1811.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1811.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	4
1811.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1811.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1811.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1811.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1811.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1811.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1811.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks,	4
1811.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1811.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1811.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1811.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1811.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1811.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1811.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1811.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1811.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1811.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1811.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1811.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1811.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1811.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1811.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1811.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1811.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1811.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1811.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1811.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1811.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1811.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL	4
1811.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1811.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1811.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1811.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1811.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1811.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1811.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1811.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1811.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1811.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1811.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1811.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1811.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1811.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1811.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1811.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1811.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1811.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1811.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1811.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1811.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1811.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1811.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1811.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1811.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1811.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1811.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1811.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1811.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1811.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1811.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1811.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1811.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1811.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1908.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1908.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in RLPF/D,	3
1908.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1908.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1908.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1908.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1908.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1908.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1908.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1908.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1908.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1908.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1908.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1908.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1908.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1908.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1908.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1908.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1908.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1908.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1908.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1908.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1908.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1908.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1908.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1908.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1908.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1908.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1908.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1908.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1908.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1908.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1908.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1908.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1908.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	3
1908.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1908.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1908.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1908.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1908.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1908.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1908.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1908.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1908.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1908.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1908.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1908.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1908.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1908.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1908.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1908.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1908.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1908.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1908.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1908.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1908.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1908.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1908.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1908.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	3
1908.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1908.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1908.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1908.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1908.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1908.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1908.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1908.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1908.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1908.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1908.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1908.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1908.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1908.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1908.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1908.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1908.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1908.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1908.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1908.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1908.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1908.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1908.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1908.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1908.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1908.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1908.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1908.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1908.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1908.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	3
1908.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1908.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1908.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1908.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1908.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1908.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1908.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1908.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1908.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1908.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1908.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1908.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2009.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2009.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2009.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2009.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2009.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2009.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2009.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2009.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2009.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2009.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2009.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2009.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2009.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2009.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2009.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2009.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2009.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2009.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2009.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2009.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	2
2009.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2009.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2009.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2009.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2009.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2009.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2009.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2009.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2009.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2009.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2009.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2009.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2009.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2009.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2009.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2009.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2009.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2009.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2009.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2009.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2009.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2009.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2009.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2009.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2009.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2009.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2009.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2009.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2009.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2009.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2009.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2009.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2009.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2009.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2009.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2009.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2009.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2009.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2009.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2009.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2009.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2009.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2009.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2009.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA, 2
2009.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2009.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2009.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2009.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2009.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2009.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2009.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2009.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2009.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2009.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2009.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2009.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2009.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2009.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2009.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	2
2009.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2009.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2009.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
2009.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2009.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2009.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2009.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2009.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2009.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2009.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2009.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2009.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2009.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2009.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2009.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2009.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2009.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2009.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2009.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2009.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2009.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2009.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2009.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2009.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2009.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2009.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2009.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2009.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2009.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2009.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2009.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2009.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2009.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2009.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2009.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2123.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2123.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2123.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2123.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2123.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2123.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2123.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2123.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2123.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2123.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2123.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2123.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2123.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2123.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2123.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2123.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2123.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2123.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2123.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2123.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2123.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2123.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2123.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2123.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2123.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2123.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2123.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2123.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2123.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2123.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2123.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2123.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2123.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2123.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2123.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2123.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2123.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2123.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2123.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2123.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2123.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2123.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2123.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2123.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2123.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2123.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2123.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2123.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2123.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2123.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2123.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2123.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2123.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2123.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2123.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2123.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2123.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2123.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2123.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2123.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2123.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2123.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2123.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2123.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2123.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2123.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2123.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2123.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2123.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2123.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2123.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2123.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2123.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2123.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2123.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2123.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2123.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2123.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2123.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2123.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2123.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2123.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2123.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2123.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2123.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2123.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2123.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2123.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2123.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2123.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2123.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2123.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2123.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2123.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2123.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2123.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2123.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2123.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2123.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2123.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2123.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2123.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2123.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2123.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2123.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2123.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2123.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2123.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2123.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	1
2123.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2123.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2123.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2123.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2123.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2123.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2123.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2123.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2123.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2123.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2123.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2123.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2123.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2123.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2123.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2123.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2123.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2123.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2123.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2123.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2123.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2123.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2123.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2123.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2123.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2123.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2123.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2123.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2123.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2123.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2123.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2123.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	3466
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2773
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2383
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2343
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2169
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1710
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1709
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1701

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7287
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7264
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4467
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2663
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1972
7.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1939
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1893
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1643
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## benedikt (2 Nov. 2020)

Meine November Wertung:

01. Cara Delevigne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Frida Aasen
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Irina Shayk
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Sofia Resing
10. Ariane Sommer


----------



## RoadDog (2 Nov. 2020)

November 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas
5. Alba Baptista
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Sydney Sierota


----------



## Don Sven (3 Nov. 2020)

Ergänzende Personlien:

Alexandra Fonsatti, deutsche und italienische Staatsangehörige, geboren am 31.10.1993 in Fulda (Deutschland)


----------



## Relleumlime (3 Nov. 2020)

November 2020

1. Alexandra Kröber
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Yve Fehring
5. Marlene Lufen
6. Stephanie Meissner
7. Jule Gölsdorf
8. Bella Lesnik
9. Birgit Klaus
10. Verena Püschel
10.Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10. Anne Willmes


----------



## JohnDaniels (4 Nov. 2020)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Inka Schneider
3. Yvonne Catterfeld
4. Lena Gercke
5. Tina Ruland
6. Barbara Schöneberger
7. Sophie Marceau
8. Lindsay Lohan
9. Sonya Kraus
10. Julia Görges


----------



## tino2003 (4 Nov. 2020)

November 2020

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Veronika Klimovits
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl Ann Fernandez-Versini
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Megan Fox


----------



## STF (4 Nov. 2020)

11/2021

1/ Eva Diederich
2/ Kamilla Senjo
3/ Angelique Kerber
4/ Taylor Swift
5/ Judith Rakers
6/ Ina Dietz
7/ Annika Zimmermann
8/ Susanne Langhans
9/ Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
10/ Ruth Moschner
10/ Sandra Kuhn
10/ Andrea Otto


----------



## hsvmann (5 Nov. 2020)

*11 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## lappi (10 Nov. 2020)

Novembrer 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Birgitte Schrowange
4 Liv Lisa Fries
5 Keira Knightley

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Taylor Swift
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## Don Sven (11 Nov. 2020)

November:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Michaela Kaniber





3. Dorothee Bär





4. Birte Glang





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Pauline Angert





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Alexandra Fonsatti





9. Alyssa Milano





10. Sophie Marceau


----------



## maggi77 (12 Nov. 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Bianca Gascoigne
7. Chloe Sims
8. Chloe Goodman
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10.Demi Sims


----------



## StefanKa (13 Nov. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen






8. Lisandra Bardél, D, * 1990 in Berlin, Deutschland






9. Julia Wiedemann






10. Melanie Kogler und Tatjana Kästel


----------



## ManuN (15 Nov. 2020)

Nov 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Linda Hesse
10. Marina Marx
10. Sonja Liebing
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## Anakin (17 Nov. 2020)

_November 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#06: Alina Merkau 
#07: Selena Gomez 
#08: Veronika Klimovits
#09: Susanna Ohlen
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## Cav (17 Nov. 2020)

Don Sven schrieb:


> Ergänzende Personlien:
> 
> Alexandra Fonsatti, deutsche und italienische Staatsangehörige, geboren am 31.10.1993 in Fulda (Deutschland)



Ist notiert :thx::thumbup:


----------



## gaertner23 (17 Nov. 2020)

hier mein November-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Simone Panteleit
8.) Anna Planken
9.) Kamilla Senjo
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## kamy (18 Nov. 2020)

* 2020 - 11
1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
*


----------



## Cav (19 Nov. 2020)

November 2020

1	Alica Schmidt


 

2	Victoria Justice


 

3	Amalie Iuel, NOR, 17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK


 

4	Irina Shayk


 

5	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6	Arina Perchik, RUS, 15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS


 

7	Rachel Cook


 

8	Michelle Keegan


 

9	Kimberley Garner


 

10	Alessandra Mastronardi


 

10	Naomi Scott


 

10	Eva Benetatou


----------



## dabi (20 Nov. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Jessica Biel
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Priyanka Chopra
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Yasmine Bleeth
9.Scarlett Johansson
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## congo64 (20 Nov. 2020)

Cav schrieb:


> 1	Alica Schmidt



:doppelwub::cupidboy::crazy: Hammer :WOW:


----------



## congo64 (21 Nov. 2020)

November 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt *NEW*



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Walt (23 Nov. 2020)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Monat November 2020:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alica Schmidt





3. Ania Niedieck





4. Theresa Underberg





5. Josephine Becker





6. Franziska van der Heide





7. Julia Wiedemann





8. Jasmin Minz





9. Iris Mareike Steen 





10. Maria Wedig


----------



## Cav (24 Nov. 2020)

congo64 schrieb:


> :doppelwub::cupidboy::crazy: Hammer :WOW:



Meine Gedanken waren ähnlich, deswegen auch meine neue Nr. 1


----------



## NEF (25 Nov. 2020)

November 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio


----------



## Quick Nick (26 Nov. 2020)

November 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Alina Merkau
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Amira Tröger
08. Serena Salecker
09. Laura Papendick 
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Walt (26 Nov. 2020)

Cav schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken waren ähnlich, deswegen auch meine neue Nr. 1









Jaaaaaa..... Alica ist ohne Zweifel eine echte Sahneschnitte!


----------



## duda2 (28 Nov. 2020)

November

1. Sabrina Carpenter
2. Alessia Cara
3. Alina Merkau
4. Olivia Holt
5. Emilia Clarke
6. Victoria Justice
7. Iris-Mareike Steen
8. Zendaya
9. Chloe Moretz
10. Lena Meyer-Landrot
10. Sophie Turner
10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## taurus79 (28 Nov. 2020)

11 /2020

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Anna Planken
5. Jessy Wellmer
6. Laura Siegemund 
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Laura Wontorra
9. Kamilla Senjo
10.Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Ryan Atwood (30 Nov. 2020)

November 2020 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Jana Azizi 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Jennifer Lawrence 
05.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Monica Bellucci
08.) Britta Hofmann 
09.) Gal Gadot
10.) Sabine Lisicki


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2020)

November 2020


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Lottie Moss
Izabel Goulart 
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Devilfish (30 Nov. 2020)

November

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Ariana Grande
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Hayley Williams
9. Taylor Momsen
10. Billie Eilish


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2020)

Für Dezember 

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Gillian Anderson


 
3. Amy Adams


 
4. Brie Larson


 
5. Gemma Arterton


 
6. Christina Hendricks


 
7. Emma Corrin GB, 01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB


 
8. Olivia Cooke


 
9. Zendaya Coleman


 
10. Cara Delevingne


 
10. Joey King


 
10. Kate Mara


 
10. Natalia Dyer


​


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2020)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Lena Meyer-Landrut
07. Billie Eilish
08. Cara Delevingne
09. Taylor Momsen
10. Amelia Eve


----------



## maggi77 (1 Dez. 2020)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Chloe Sims
7. Demi Rose Mawby
8. Bianca Gascoigne
9. aisleyne horgan wallace
10.Bre Tiesi


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2020)

Hier ist Walt's letztes Voting im Jahr 2020:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Alica Schmidt





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck





5. Mascha Müller






6. Josephine Becker






7. Franziska van der Heide






8. Julia Wiedemann






9. Felicitas Woll






10. Michaela Kaniber


----------



## STF (1 Dez. 2020)

Adventsvoting Dezember :thumbup:

1. Eva Diederich
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Angelique Kerber
4. Taylor Swift
5. Ina Dietz
6. Judith Rakers
7. Annika Zimmermann
8. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
9. Susan Link
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Ruth Moschner
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## benedikt (1 Dez. 2020)

Mein Dezember voting:
01. Cara Delevigne
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Lorena Rae
05. Frida Aasen
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Lena Gercke
10. Irina Shayk
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## brian69 (1 Dez. 2020)

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Natalie Dormer 3. Scarlett Johansson*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Emilia Clarke*




 




*6. Lucy Hale 7. Ashley Benson *




 




*8. Lea Seydoux 9. Alexandra Daddario *




 



*10. 
Anna Kendrick - Daisy Ridley - Keri Russell *




 

 

​


----------



## Cav (2 Dez. 2020)

Voting für Dezember 2020

1	Alica Schmidt


 

2	Victoria Justice


 

3	Amalie Iuel


 


4	Irina Shayk


 


5	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6	Arina Perchik


 

7	Rachel Cook


 


8	Michelle Keegan


 


9	Kimberley Garner


 


10	Alessandra Mastronardi


 


10	Naomi Scott


 


10	Angie Harmon


----------



## tino2003 (2 Dez. 2020)

Last Voting 2020


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Cav (5 Dez. 2020)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 05.12.2020, 15:50

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7367
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7332
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4518
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4020
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2809
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2675
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2403
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2355
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2178
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1988
14.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1975
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1903
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1736
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1721
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1711
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1663
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1571
22.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1546
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1429
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1298
28.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1295
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
30.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1242
32.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1180
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1174
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
35.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1153
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1114
37.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1110
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1090
39.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1024
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1007
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	986
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	980
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	973
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	950
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
50.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	917
51.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	915
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	896
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
54.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
55.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
56.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	854
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	850
57.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
59.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	846
59.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	846
61.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	841
62.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	826
64.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	808
65.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	789
67.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
68.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	771
69.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
70.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
71.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	752
72.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	748
73.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	742
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	734
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
77.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	704
78.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
79.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	692
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
81.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
82.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	670
83.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	667
84.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	659
85.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
86.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	646
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	643
88.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	636
89.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
90.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
91.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	597
92.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	596
93.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	575
95.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	573
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	572
97.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	560
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 555
99.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
100.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
101.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
101.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
103.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
104.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
104.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
106.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	518
106.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	518
108.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	515
109.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	508
109.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	508
111.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	507
112.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
113.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	504
114.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
115.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
116.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	501
117.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
118.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	497
119.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	496
120.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
121.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	492
121.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
123.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	484
124.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	483
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
126.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
127.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	474
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
130.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
131.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
132.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	460
133.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	457
134.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	456
134.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
137.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
137.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	449
139.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
140.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	445
141.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	444
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	443
143.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	437
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	436
144.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
146.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
147.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	431
148.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
149.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
149.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
151.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
152.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
154.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	401
160.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
161.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
162.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
163.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
164.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
165.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
166.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
167.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	377
168.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
169.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
169.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
169.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	375
172.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
173.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	372
174.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	369
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	368
177.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
178.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
178.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	356
180.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	355
181.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	352
182.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	347
182.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
184.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	346
185.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	344
186.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
186.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
188.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
188.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
188.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
188.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	337
192.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
192.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
194.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
194.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	333
196.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
196.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	330
196.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
199.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	328
200.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	327
201.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
202.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
203.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	323
204.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	322
205.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
206.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
206.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
208.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
209.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	315
210.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
210.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	314
212.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
213.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	304
214.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
215.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
215.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
217.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	298
218.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
219.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
220.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
221.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
221.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
223.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
223.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
225.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
225.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
227.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
227.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	283
227.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	283
230.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	280
231.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	278
233.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
234.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
235.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
235.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
235.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
238.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
238.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
240.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
241.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	270
242.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	269
243.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
244.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
245.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
245.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	266
247.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	263
247.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	263
249.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	260
249.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	260
251.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	258
252.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
253.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
253.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
255.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	255
255.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	255
257.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
258.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
259.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
260.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
260.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
262.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
262.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
264.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
264.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	247
264.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	247
267.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	246
268.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
269.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	241
270.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	239
271.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
272.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	236
273.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	235
274.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
274.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
276.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	232
277.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	231
278.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
279.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
280.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
281.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
282.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
283.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
283.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
285.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
285.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
287.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	221
287.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
289.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	219
289.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
289.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	219
292.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
292.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	218
294.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
294.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
296.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
296.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
296.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	216
299.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
300.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
300.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
300.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
300.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
300.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
305.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	213
306.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
307.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	211
307.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
307.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	211
307.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	211
311.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
311.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
313.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
314.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	207
315.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
316.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	204
316.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
318.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
318.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	202
320.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	199
321.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	198
321.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
321.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	198
324.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
324.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
324.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	196
327.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
328.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
328.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	193
330.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
330.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	192
330.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	192
333.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	190
334.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
335.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
335.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
337.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
337.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
337.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
340.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	185
341.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
342.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
342.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
344.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
345.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
345.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
345.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
345.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	181
349.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
349.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
351.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
352.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	178
353.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
353.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
355.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
355.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
355.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
355.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
359.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
359.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	174
359.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
359.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
363.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
363.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
363.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	173
363.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
367.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
368.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
369.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	169
370.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
371.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	167
372.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
372.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
372.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
372.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
372.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	166
377.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
378.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
378.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	164
378.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
381.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
382.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
383.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	160
383.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
385.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
386.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
387.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
387.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	154
387.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
387.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	154
387.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
392.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	152
392.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
394.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	151
394.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
396.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
396.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
398.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	149
398.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
398.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
398.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
398.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	149
398.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	149
404.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	148
404.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	148
406.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
407.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
407.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
409.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
409.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
409.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
409.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
413.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
414.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	143
414.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
416.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
417.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
418.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
418.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
420.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
421.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
421.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
423.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
423.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
423.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
426.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	136
426.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
428.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	135
429.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
430.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	132
430.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
430.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
430.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
434.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
435.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
436.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
436.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
436.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
439.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
440.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
440.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
440.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
440.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
444.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
445.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
445.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	122
447.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
448.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	120
448.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
448.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	120
448.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
452.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	119
452.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
452.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
455.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
456.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
456.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
458.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
458.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
460.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
460.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
462.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
462.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
464.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
464.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
466.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
466.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
468.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	110
468.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
468.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
471.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
471.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
471.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
471.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
475.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
475.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
477.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	106
477.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
477.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
477.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
477.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
482.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
482.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
482.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
482.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
482.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
482.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
488.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
488.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
488.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
488.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
488.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	104
488.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
488.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
495.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
495.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
495.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	103
498.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
498.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
498.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
498.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	102
498.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
503.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
504.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
504.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
506.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
507.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
508.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
509.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	96
510.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
511.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	94
511.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
513.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
513.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
515.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	92
515.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
515.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
515.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
515.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
515.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
521.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
521.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
521.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
521.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
525.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
525.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
527.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
527.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	89
527.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
527.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	89
527.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	89
532.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	88
532.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
532.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
532.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
532.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
532.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
532.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
539.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
540.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
540.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
540.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
540.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
544.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
544.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
544.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
544.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
544.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	85
544.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
550.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
550.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
550.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
550.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
550.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
550.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
550.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
557.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
557.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
557.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
557.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
561.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
561.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
561.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
561.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
565.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
565.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
567.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
567.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
567.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
570.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
570.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
570.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
570.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
570.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
575.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
576.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
576.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
576.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
576.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	77
580.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
580.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
582.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
582.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
582.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
585.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
585.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
585.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
585.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
585.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
590.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
590.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
592.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
592.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	71
592.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
592.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
592.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
597.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	70
597.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
600.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
600.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
600.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
600.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
604.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
604.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
604.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
604.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
604.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
609.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
609.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
611.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
611.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
611.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	66
614.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
614.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
614.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
614.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
614.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
619.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
620.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
620.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
620.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
620.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
620.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
620.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
626.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
626.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
628.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
629.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	60
629.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	60
629.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
629.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
629.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
629.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
629.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	60
629.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
629.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
638.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
638.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
638.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
638.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
638.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
638.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
638.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
638.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
646.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
646.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
646.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
646.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
650.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
650.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
650.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
650.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
654.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
654.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
654.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
654.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
654.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
654.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
660.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
660.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
660.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	55
660.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
664.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
664.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	54
664.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
664.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	54
664.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
664.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
664.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
664.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
664.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
664.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
674.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	53
674.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
674.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
674.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
674.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
674.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
674.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
681.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
681.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
681.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
681.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
681.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
681.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
681.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
688.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	51
688.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
688.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
688.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
688.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
693.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
693.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
693.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
693.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
693.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
693.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
693.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
700.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
700.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
700.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
700.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
700.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
705.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
705.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
705.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
705.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
705.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
705.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
711.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
711.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
711.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
711.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
711.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
711.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
711.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
711.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
719.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
719.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
719.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
719.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
719.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
719.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
719.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
726.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	45
726.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
726.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
726.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
726.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
726.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
726.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
726.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
726.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
735.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
735.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
735.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
735.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
735.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
735.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
735.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
735.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
735.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
744.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
744.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
744.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
744.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	43
744.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	43
744.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
744.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
751.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
751.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
751.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
751.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
751.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
756.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
756.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
756.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
759.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
759.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
759.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
759.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	40
759.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
759.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
759.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
759.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
767.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
767.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
767.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
767.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
767.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
772.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
772.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	38
772.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
772.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
772.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	38
772.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
772.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
772.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
772.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
772.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
782.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
782.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
782.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
782.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
782.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
782.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
782.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
782.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
782.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
782.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
792.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
792.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
792.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
792.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
792.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
792.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
798.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
798.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
798.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
798.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	35
798.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
798.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
798.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
798.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
798.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
798.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
798.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	35
809.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	34
809.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
809.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
809.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
809.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
809.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
809.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
809.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
809.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
809.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
809.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
820.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
820.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
820.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
820.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
820.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
820.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
820.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
820.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
820.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
820.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
830.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
830.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
830.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
830.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
830.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
830.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
830.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
830.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
830.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
830.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
830.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
841.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
841.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
841.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
841.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
841.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
841.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
841.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
841.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
849.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
849.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
849.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
849.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
849.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
849.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
849.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
849.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
849.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
849.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
849.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
849.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
849.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
849.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
863.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
863.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
863.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
863.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
863.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
863.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
863.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
863.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
863.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
863.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
863.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
863.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
863.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
863.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
863.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
863.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
863.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
863.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
881.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
881.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
881.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
881.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
881.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
881.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
881.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
881.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
881.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
881.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
881.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
881.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
881.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
881.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
895.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
895.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
895.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
895.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
895.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
895.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
895.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
895.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
895.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
895.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
895.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
906.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
906.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
906.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
906.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
906.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
906.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
906.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
906.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
906.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
906.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
906.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
906.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
906.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
906.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
920.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
920.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	25
920.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
920.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
920.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
920.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
920.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
920.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
920.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
920.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
920.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
920.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
920.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
933.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	24
933.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	24
933.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
933.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
933.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
933.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
933.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
933.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
933.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
933.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
933.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
944.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
944.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
944.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
944.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
944.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
944.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
944.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
944.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
944.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
944.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
944.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
944.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
944.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
944.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
958.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	22
958.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
958.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
958.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
958.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
958.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
958.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
958.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
958.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
958.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
958.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
958.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
958.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
958.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
958.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
958.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
958.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
958.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
958.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
958.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
958.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
979.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
979.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
979.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
979.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
979.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
979.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
979.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
979.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
979.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
979.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
979.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
979.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
979.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
979.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
979.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
979.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
979.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
996.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
996.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
996.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
996.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
996.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
996.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
996.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
996.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
996.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
996.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
996.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
996.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
996.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	20
996.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
996.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	20
996.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
996.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
996.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
996.	Victoria Beckham, GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
996.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1016.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1016.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1016.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1016.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1016.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1016.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1016.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1016.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	19
1016.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1016.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1016.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1016.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1016.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1016.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1016.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1016.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1016.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1016.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1016.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1016.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1016.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1016.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1016.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	19
1016.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1016.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1016.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1016.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1016.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1044.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1044.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1044.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1044.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1044.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1044.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1044.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1044.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1044.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1044.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1044.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1044.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1044.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1044.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1044.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1044.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	18
1044.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1044.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1044.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1044.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1044.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1044.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1044.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1044.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1044.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1044.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1044.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1071.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1071.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1071.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1071.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1071.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1071.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	17
1071.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1071.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1071.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1071.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1071.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1071.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	17
1071.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1071.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1071.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1071.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1071.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1071.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1071.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1071.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1071.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1071.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1071.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1071.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1095.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1095.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1095.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	16
1095.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1095.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1095.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1095.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1095.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1095.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1095.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	16
1095.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	16
1095.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1095.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1095.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1095.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1095.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1095.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1095.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	16
1095.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1095.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1095.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1095.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1095.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1095.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1095.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1095.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	16
1095.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1095.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1095.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1095.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1095.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1095.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1095.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1128.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1128.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1128.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1128.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1128.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1128.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1128.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1128.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1128.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1128.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1128.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1128.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1128.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1128.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1128.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1128.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1128.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1128.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1128.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1128.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	15
1128.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1128.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1128.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1128.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1128.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1128.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1154.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1154.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1154.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1154.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1154.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1154.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1154.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	14
1154.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1154.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1154.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1154.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1154.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1154.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1154.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1154.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1154.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1154.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1154.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1154.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1154.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1154.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1154.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	14
1154.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1154.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1154.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1154.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1154.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1154.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1154.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1154.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1154.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1154.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1154.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1154.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1154.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1154.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1154.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1154.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1154.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1154.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1154.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1195.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1195.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1195.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1195.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1195.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1195.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1195.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1195.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1195.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1195.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1195.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1195.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1195.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1195.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1195.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1195.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1195.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1195.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1195.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1195.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1195.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1195.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1195.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1195.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1195.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1195.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1195.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1195.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1195.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1195.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1195.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1195.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1227.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	12
1227.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1227.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1227.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1227.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1227.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1227.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1227.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1227.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	12
1227.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1227.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1227.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1227.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1227.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1227.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1227.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1227.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1227.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1227.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1227.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1227.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1227.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1227.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1227.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1227.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1227.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1227.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1227.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1227.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1227.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1227.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1227.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1227.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1227.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1227.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1227.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1227.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1227.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1265.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1265.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1265.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1265.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1265.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1265.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1265.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1265.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1265.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1265.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1265.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1265.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1265.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1265.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1265.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1265.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1265.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1265.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1265.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1265.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1265.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1265.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1265.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1265.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1265.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1265.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1265.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1265.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1265.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1265.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1265.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1302.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1302.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1302.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1302.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1302.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1302.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1302.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1302.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1302.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1302.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1302.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1302.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1302.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1302.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	10
1302.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1302.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1302.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1302.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1302.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1302.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1302.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1302.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1302.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1302.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1302.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1302.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1302.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1302.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1302.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1302.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1302.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1302.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1302.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1302.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1302.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1302.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1302.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1302.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1302.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1302.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1302.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1302.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1302.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1302.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1302.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1302.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1302.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1302.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1302.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1302.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1302.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1302.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1302.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1302.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1302.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1302.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1302.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1302.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1302.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1302.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1302.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1302.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1302.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1302.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1302.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1302.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1302.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1302.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1302.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1302.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1302.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1302.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1302.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1302.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1302.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1302.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1302.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1302.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1302.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1302.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1382.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1382.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1382.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1382.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1382.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1382.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1382.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1382.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1382.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1382.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1382.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1382.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1382.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1382.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1382.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1382.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1382.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1382.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1382.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1382.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1382.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1382.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1382.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1382.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1382.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1382.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1382.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1382.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1382.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1382.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1382.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1382.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1382.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1382.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1382.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1382.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1382.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1382.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1382.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1382.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1382.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1382.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1382.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1382.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1382.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1382.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1382.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1382.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1382.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1382.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1382.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1382.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1382.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1382.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1382.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1382.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1382.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1382.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1382.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1382.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1382.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1382.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1382.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	9
1382.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1382.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1382.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1382.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1382.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1382.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1382.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1382.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1382.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1382.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1382.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1382.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1382.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1382.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1382.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1382.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1382.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1382.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1382.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1382.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1382.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1382.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1382.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1382.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1382.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1382.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1382.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1382.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1382.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1382.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1382.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1382.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1477.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1477.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1477.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1477.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1477.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1477.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1477.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1477.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1477.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1477.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1477.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1477.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1477.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1477.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1477.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1477.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1477.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1477.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1477.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1477.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1477.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1477.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1477.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1477.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1477.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1477.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1477.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1477.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1477.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1477.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1477.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1477.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1477.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1477.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1477.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1477.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1477.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1477.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1477.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1477.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1477.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1477.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1477.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1477.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1477.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1477.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	8
1477.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1477.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1477.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1477.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1477.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1477.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1477.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1477.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1477.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1477.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1477.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1477.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1477.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1477.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1477.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1477.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1477.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1477.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1477.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1477.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1477.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1477.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1477.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1477.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1477.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1477.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1477.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1477.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1477.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1477.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1477.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1477.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1477.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1477.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1477.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1477.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1477.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1563.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1563.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1563.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1563.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1563.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1563.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1563.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1563.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1563.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1563.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1563.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1563.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1563.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1563.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1563.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1563.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1563.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1563.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1563.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1563.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1563.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1563.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1563.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1563.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1563.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1563.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1563.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1563.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1563.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1563.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1563.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1563.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1563.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1563.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1563.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1563.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1563.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1563.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1563.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1563.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1563.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1563.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1563.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1563.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1563.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1563.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1563.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1563.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1563.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1563.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1563.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1563.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1563.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1563.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1563.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1563.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1563.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1563.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1563.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1563.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1563.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1563.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1563.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1563.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1563.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	7
1563.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1563.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1563.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1563.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1563.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1563.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1563.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1563.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1563.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1563.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1563.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1563.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1640.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1640.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1640.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1640.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1640.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1640.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1640.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1640.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1640.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1640.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1640.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1640.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1640.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1640.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1640.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1640.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1640.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1640.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1640.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1640.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1640.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1640.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1640.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1640.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1640.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1640.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1640.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1640.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1640.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1640.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1640.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1640.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1640.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1640.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1640.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1640.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1640.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1640.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1640.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1640.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1640.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1640.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1640.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1640.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1640.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1640.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1640.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1640.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1640.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1640.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1640.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1640.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1640.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1640.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1640.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1640.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1640.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1640.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1640.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1640.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1640.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1640.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1640.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1640.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1640.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1640.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1640.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1640.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1640.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1640.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1640.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1640.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1640.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1640.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1640.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1640.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1640.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1640.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1640.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1640.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1720.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1720.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1720.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1720.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1720.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1720.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1720.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1720.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1720.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1720.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1720.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1720.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1720.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1720.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1720.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1720.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1720.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1720.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1720.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1720.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1720.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1720.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1720.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1720.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1720.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1720.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1720.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1720.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1720.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1720.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1720.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1720.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1720.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1720.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1720.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1720.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1720.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1720.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1720.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1720.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1720.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1720.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1720.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1720.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1720.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1720.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1720.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1720.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1720.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1720.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1720.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1720.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1720.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1720.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1720.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1720.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1720.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1720.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1720.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1720.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1720.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1720.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1720.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1720.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1720.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1720.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1720.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1720.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1720.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1720.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1720.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1720.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1720.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1720.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1720.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1720.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1720.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1720.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1720.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1720.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1720.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1720.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1720.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	5
1720.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1720.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1720.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1720.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1720.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1720.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1720.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1720.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1720.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1720.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1720.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1720.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1720.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1720.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1817.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1817.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1817.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1817.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1817.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1817.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1817.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1817.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1817.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1817.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1817.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1817.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1817.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1817.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1817.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1817.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1817.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1817.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1817.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1817.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1817.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1817.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1817.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1817.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1817.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1817.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1817.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1817.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1817.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1817.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1817.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1817.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1817.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1817.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1817.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1817.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1817.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1817.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1817.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1817.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1817.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1817.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1817.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1817.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1817.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1817.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1817.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1817.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1817.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1817.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1817.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1817.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1817.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1817.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1817.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1817.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1817.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1817.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1817.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1817.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1817.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1817.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1817.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1817.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1817.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1817.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1817.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1817.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1817.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1817.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1817.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1817.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1817.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1817.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1817.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1817.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	4
1817.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1817.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1817.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1817.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1817.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1817.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1817.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1817.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1817.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1817.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1817.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1817.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1817.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1817.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1817.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1817.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1817.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1817.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1817.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1817.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1817.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1817.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1817.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1817.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1917.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1917.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1917.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1917.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1917.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1917.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1917.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1917.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1917.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1917.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1917.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1917.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1917.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1917.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1917.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1917.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1917.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	3
1917.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1917.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1917.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1917.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1917.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1917.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1917.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1917.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1917.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1917.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1917.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1917.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1917.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1917.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1917.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1917.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1917.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1917.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1917.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1917.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1917.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1917.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1917.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1917.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1917.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1917.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1917.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1917.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1917.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1917.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1917.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1917.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1917.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1917.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1917.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1917.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1917.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1917.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1917.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1917.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1917.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1917.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1917.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1917.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1917.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1917.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1917.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1917.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1917.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1917.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1917.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1917.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1917.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1917.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1917.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1917.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1917.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1917.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1917.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1917.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1917.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1917.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1917.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1917.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1917.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1917.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1917.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1917.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1917.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1917.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1917.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1917.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1917.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1917.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1917.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1917.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1917.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1917.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1917.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1917.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1917.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1917.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2016.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2016.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2016.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2016.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2016.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2016.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2016.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2016.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2016.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2016.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2016.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2016.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2016.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2016.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2016.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2016.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2016.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2016.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2016.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2016.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	2
2016.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2016.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2016.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2016.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2016.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2016.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2016.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2016.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2016.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2016.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2016.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2016.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2016.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2016.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2016.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2016.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2016.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2016.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2016.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2016.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2016.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2016.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2016.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2016.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2016.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2016.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2016.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2016.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2016.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2016.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2016.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2016.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2016.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2016.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2016.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2016.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2016.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2016.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2016.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2016.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2016.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2016.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2016.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2016.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2016.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2016.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2016.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2016.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2016.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2016.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2016.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2016.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2016.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2016.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2016.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2016.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2016.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2016.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2016.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2016.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2016.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2016.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2016.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2016.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2016.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2016.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2016.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2016.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2016.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2016.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2016.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2016.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2016.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2016.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2016.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2016.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2016.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2016.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2016.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2016.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2016.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2016.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2016.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2016.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2016.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2016.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2016.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2016.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2016.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2016.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2016.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2016.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2016.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2129.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2129.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2129.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2129.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2129.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2129.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2129.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2129.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2129.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2129.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2129.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2129.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2129.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2129.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2129.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2129.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2129.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2129.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2129.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2129.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2129.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2129.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2129.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2129.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2129.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2129.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2129.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2129.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2129.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2129.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2129.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2129.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2129.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2129.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2129.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2129.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2129.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2129.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2129.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2129.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	1
2129.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2129.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2129.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2129.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2129.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2129.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2129.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2129.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2129.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2129.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2129.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2129.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2129.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2129.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2129.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2129.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2129.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2129.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2129.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2129.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2129.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2129.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2129.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2129.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2129.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2129.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2129.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2129.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2129.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2129.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2129.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2129.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2129.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2129.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2129.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2129.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2129.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2129.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2129.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2129.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2129.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2129.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2129.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2129.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2129.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2129.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2129.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2129.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2129.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2129.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2129.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2129.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2129.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2129.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2129.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2129.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2129.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2129.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2129.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2129.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2129.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2129.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2129.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2129.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2129.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2129.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2129.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2129.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2129.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2129.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2129.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2129.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2129.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2129.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2129.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2129.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2129.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2129.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2129.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2129.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2129.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2129.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2129.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2129.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2129.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2129.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2129.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2129.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2129.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2129.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2129.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2129.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2129.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2129.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2129.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2129.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2129.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2129.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2129.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2129.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2129.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2129.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2129.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4020
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2809
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2403
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2355
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2178
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1736
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1721
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1711

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7367
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7332
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4518
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2675
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2493
6.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1988
7.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1975
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1903
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1663
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## congo64 (7 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## RoadDog (9 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas
5. Alba Baptista
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Sydney Sierota


----------



## lappi (10 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Liv Lisa Fries

6 Keira Knightley
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## Don Sven (10 Dez. 2020)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Michaela Kaniber





3. Dorothee Bär





4. Birte Glang





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Alyssa Milano





7. Sophie Marceau





8. Vaile Fuchs





9. Astrid Wallmann





10. Yana Gercke


----------



## Walt (11 Dez. 2020)

Eine kleine Werbung in eigener Sache:

In 20 Tagen endet die *Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020* hier auf Celebboard. Seit vielen Jahren findet diese Wahl statt. Die letzten 5 Jahre siegte immer Iris Mareike Steen, die deshalb für 2020 ausnahmsweise nicht zur Wahl gestellt wurde.

Ich bitte Jede, der/die bisher nicht ander Abstimmung teilgenommen hat, noch mitzumachen.

Durch anklicken des Links -> https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=787901 

kommt Ihr direkt auf die Seite. Bitte macht mit!

Dankeschön im Voraus und ein gesegnetes Wiehnachtsfest wünscht
Walt


----------



## ManuN (14 Dez. 2020)

Dez 20

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Rebecca Mir
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Kirsten Rademacher
10. Marina Marx
10. Linda Hesse
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## StefanKa (15 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Lisandra Bardél





9. Ania Niedieck





10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## kamy (15 Dez. 2020)

*2020 - 12

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
*


----------



## gaertner23 (19 Dez. 2020)

hier mein Dezember-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Simone Panteleit
8.) Anna Planken
9.) Amira Tröger
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## duda2 (19 Dez. 2020)

Dezember

1. Sabrina Carpenter
2. Alessia Cara
3. Alina Merkau
4. Olivia Holt
5. Zendaya
6. Victoria Justice
7. Iris-Marieke Steen
8. Chloe Moretz
9. Emilia Clarke
10. Lena Meyer-Landrot
10. Cara Delevingne
10. Alicia Vikander


----------



## hsvmann (21 Dez. 2020)

*12 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Relleumlime (21 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 
1 Kristina Sterz
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Alexandra Kröber
4 Yve Fehring
5 Mara Bergmann
6 Jule Gölsdorf
7 Anne Willmes
8 Bella Lesnik
9 Stephanie Meißner 
10 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer 
10 Verena Püschel
10 Birgit Klaus


----------



## Anakin (23 Dez. 2020)

_Dezember 2020 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## Ryan Atwood (27 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Veronika Klimovits 
03.) Victoria Justice 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
05.) Britta Hofmann 
06.) Alina Merkau 
07.) Monica Bellucci
08.) Jana Azizi 
09.) Vanessa Blumhagen
10.) Sabine Lisicki


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Dez. 2020)

So, kurz vor Jahresschluss noch meine Wertung für Dezember.
(November hab ich ja leider verpasst  )




 Lena Gercke


 Lili Paul-Roncalli


 Michelle Uhrig


 Melissa Naschenweng


 Ruby O. Fee


 Cheyenne Pahde


 Barbara Meier


 *NEU!* Caroline Labes, D, geb. 21.10.1990 in Berlin/D


 *NEU!* Anna-Carina Woitschack, D, geb. 28.10.1992 in Helmstedt/D
geteilt an


 Jana Azizi


 Johanna Hoffmeier


 Madeline Willers


 Valentina Pahde


 Vanessa Mai


----------



## dabi (28 Dez. 2020)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Jessica Biel
5.Caroline Wozniacki
6.Jennifer Lopez
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Audrina Patridge
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## Walt (28 Dez. 2020)

*NUR NOCH 3 TAGE!*

Heute in genau 3 Tagen ist Silvester.

Und genau an diesem Tag endet die Wahl zu *Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020. *
Aber noch nichts, gar nichts entschieden.

Eure Stimme zählt! *Bitte stimmt ab, wenn Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!*

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Unterstützen wir unsere Abstimmungen gegenseitig!

*Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020?*
*
JETZT ABSTIMMEN!*

Gruß
Walt 

Link unten!


----------



## taurus79 (30 Dez. 2020)

Hier die letzte Hitliste des Jahres

1 Harriet von Waldenfels
2 Stephanie Puls
3 Mareile Höppner
4 Anna Planken
5 Jessy Wellmer
6 Isabelle Körner
7 Laura Wontorra
8 Ruth Hofmann
9 Carolin Kebekus
10 Jule Gölsdorf

Guten Rutsch alle miteinander!


----------



## Cav (30 Dez. 2020)

Smooth1 schrieb:


> So, kurz vor Jahresschluss noch meine Wertung für Dezember.



Deine Plätze 1 bis 9 sind in der Wertung dabei.

Aber auf Platz 10 sind laut Regeln maximal 3 Damen erlaubt, poste bitte nochmal welche 3 von deinen 5 in die Wertung sollen :thx:


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Jana Azizi 
04. Alina Merkau
05. Victoria Justice 
06. Vanessa Blumhagen 
07. Amira Tröger
08. Serena Salecker
09. Laura Papendick 
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Cav (31 Dez. 2020)

Hier kommt nun die Jahresschlusswertung 2020.
Ich darf mich zum Ende meines ersten Jahres als Auswerter für die weiterhin hohe Beteiligung bedanken :thumbup:
Insgesamt sind mittlerweile 2.284 Damen in unserem Ranking vertreten, auf die insgesamt über 260.000 Punkte verteilt wurden.

Wünsche allen Votern einen guten Jahreswechsel :WOW:

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2020, 03:10

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7426
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7372
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4553
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4056
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2825
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2676
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2403
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2360
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2178
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1999
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1988
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1913
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1736
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1721
17.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1721
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1663
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1571
22.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1566
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1439
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1399
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1299
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
29.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1251
31.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1244
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1183
33.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1180
34.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1159
35.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1158
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1120
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1114
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1091
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1024
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1007
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	986
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	984
47.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	973
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	960
49.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	918
51.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	917
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	899
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
54.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
55.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
56.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	855
57.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	854
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	850
58.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
60.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	846
61.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	842
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	832
63.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
64.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	823
65.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	793
67.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	779
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
69.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
70.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
72.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	752
71.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	753
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	748
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	734
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	711
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	695
79.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
81.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	675
82.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
83.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	670
84.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	659
85.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
86.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	649
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	644
88.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	637
89.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
90.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	611
91.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
92.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	604
93.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	580
95.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	573
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	572
97.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	560
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 555
99.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
100.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
101.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
101.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
103.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
104.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
104.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
106.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	527
107.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	525
108.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	523
109.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	515
110.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	514
111.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	508
111.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	508
113.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
114.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
115.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
115.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
117.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	501
117.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	501
119.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
120.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
120.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	494
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
123.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	484
124.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	483
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	483
126.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
127.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	474
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
130.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
131.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
132.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
133.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
134.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	457
135.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
136.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	454
137.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
137.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	449
139.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
140.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	445
141.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	444
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	443
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	439
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	437
145.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
146.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
147.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	431
148.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
149.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
149.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
151.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
152.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
154.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
159.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	401
160.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
161.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
162.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
163.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	392
164.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
165.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
166.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
168.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	378
169.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	377
170.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
171.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
171.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
173.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	374
174.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	370
175.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
177.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
178.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	364
178.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	364
180.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	356
180.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
182.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	354
183.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	349
184.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	347
184.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
186.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
186.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
188.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
188.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	337
188.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
188.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
188.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	337
193.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
193.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
195.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	333
196.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	330
196.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
196.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	330
196.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
200.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	329
201.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	328
202.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	327
203.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
204.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
205.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
206.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
206.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
206.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	319
209.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
210.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	315
211.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
212.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	311
213.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
214.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	304
215.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
216.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
216.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
218.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
219.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
220.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
221.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
221.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
223.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
223.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
225.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	286
226.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
226.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
228.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
228.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	283
228.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	283
231.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	281
232.	Andrea Petkovic, D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
233.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
234.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
235.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	273
235.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
235.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
235.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
239.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
239.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
241.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
242.	Lorena Rae,	D,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxx/D,	270
243.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	269
244.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
244.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	268
246.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
247.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	266
247.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
249.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	265
250.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	263
251.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	262
252.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	258
253.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
254.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
254.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
256.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	255
257.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
258.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
259.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	250
259.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
261.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
261.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
263.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
263.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
263.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
266.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
266.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	247
268.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
269.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	241
270.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	240
270.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	240
272.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
273.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	235
274.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	234
274.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
274.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
277.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	232
278.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	231
279.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
280.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
281.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
282.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	227
283.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
284.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
285.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	224
286.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
286.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
288.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
288.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
290.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	221
290.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
292.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	220
293.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
293.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	219
295.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
295.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	218
297.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
297.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
299.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
299.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
301.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
301.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	215
303.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
303.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
303.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
303.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
303.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
308.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
308.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	212
310.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
310.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	211
312.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
312.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
314.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
315.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	207
316.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	206
316.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
318.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	205
319.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	204
319.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
321.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
322.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	200
323.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	199
324.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
325.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
325.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
327.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
328.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
328.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	193
328.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	193
331.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
331.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	192
331.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	192
334.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	190
335.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
336.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
337.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
337.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
339.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
339.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
339.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
342.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
343.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
343.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
345.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
346.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
346.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
346.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
349.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	180
349.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
351.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
352.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	178
353.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
353.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
355.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
355.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
355.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
355.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
355.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	176
360.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
360.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	174
360.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
360.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
364.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
364.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
364.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	173
364.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
368.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
369.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
370.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	169
371.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	168
371.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
373.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	167
374.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
374.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
374.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
374.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
378.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
379.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
379.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	164
379.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
382.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
383.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
384.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
385.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
386.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
387.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
387.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	154
387.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
387.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	154
387.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
392.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	153
393.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	152
393.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	152
393.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
396.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
397.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	150
397.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
397.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
400.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	149
400.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
400.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
400.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
400.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	149
400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	149
406.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	148
407.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
408.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
408.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
410.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
410.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
410.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
410.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
414.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
415.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
416.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
417.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
418.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
418.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
420.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
421.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
421.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
423.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
423.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
423.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
423.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	137
427.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	136
427.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
429.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
430.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	132
430.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
430.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
430.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
434.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
435.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
436.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	127
436.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
436.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
436.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
440.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
441.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
441.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
441.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
441.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
445.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
446.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
446.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	122
448.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
449.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
449.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	120
449.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
452.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	119
452.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
452.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
455.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
456.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
456.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
458.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
458.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
460.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
460.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
462.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
462.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
464.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	112
464.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
464.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	112
464.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
468.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
468.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
470.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
470.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
470.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
473.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
473.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
473.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	108
473.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
477.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
477.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
479.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
479.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
479.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
479.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
479.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
484.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
484.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
484.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
484.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
484.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
484.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
490.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
490.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
490.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
490.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
490.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	104
490.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
490.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
497.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
497.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
499.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
499.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
499.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
499.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
503.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
503.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	101
505.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
505.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
507.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	99
507.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
509.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	98
509.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
509.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	98
512.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
513.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
514.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	94
514.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
516.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
516.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
518.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
518.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
518.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
518.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
518.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
523.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
523.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
523.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
523.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
527.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
527.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
529.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
529.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
529.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	89
532.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	88
532.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
532.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
532.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
532.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
532.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
532.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
539.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
540.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
540.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
540.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
540.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
544.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
544.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
544.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
544.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
544.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	85
544.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
550.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
550.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
550.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
550.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
550.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
550.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
550.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
557.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
557.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
557.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
557.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
561.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
561.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
561.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
561.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
565.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
565.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
567.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
567.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
567.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
570.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
570.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
570.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
570.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
570.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
575.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
576.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
576.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
576.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
576.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	77
580.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
580.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
582.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
582.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
582.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	75
585.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
585.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
585.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
585.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
585.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
590.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
590.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
592.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
592.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	71
592.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
592.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
592.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
597.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	70
597.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	70
600.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
600.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
600.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
600.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
604.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	68
604.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
604.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
604.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
604.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
604.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
610.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
610.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
612.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
612.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
612.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	66
615.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
615.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
615.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
615.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
615.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
620.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	64
620.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
622.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
622.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
622.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
622.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	63
622.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
622.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
622.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
629.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
629.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
631.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
632.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	60
632.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
632.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
632.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
632.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
632.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	60
632.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
632.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
640.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
640.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
640.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
640.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
640.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	59
640.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
640.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
640.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
648.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
648.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
648.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
648.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
652.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
652.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
652.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
652.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
656.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
656.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
656.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
656.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
656.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
656.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
662.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	55
662.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
662.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
662.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	55
662.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
667.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
667.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	54
667.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
667.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
667.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
667.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
667.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
667.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
667.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
676.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	53
676.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
676.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
676.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
676.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
676.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
676.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
683.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
683.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
683.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
683.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
683.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
683.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
683.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
690.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
690.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
690.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
690.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
694.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
694.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
694.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
694.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
694.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
694.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
694.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
701.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
701.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
701.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
701.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
701.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
706.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
706.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
706.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
706.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
706.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
706.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
712.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
712.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
712.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
712.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
712.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
712.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
712.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
712.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
720.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
720.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
720.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
720.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
720.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	46
720.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
720.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
727.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
727.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
727.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
727.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
727.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
727.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
727.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
727.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
735.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
735.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
735.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
735.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
735.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
735.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	44
735.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
735.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
735.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
735.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
745.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
745.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
745.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
745.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	43
745.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
745.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
751.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
751.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
751.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
751.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
751.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
756.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
756.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
756.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	41
756.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
756.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	41
761.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
761.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
761.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
761.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
761.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
761.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
761.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
768.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
768.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
768.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
768.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
768.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
773.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
773.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	38
773.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
773.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
773.	Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	38
773.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
773.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
773.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
773.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
773.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
783.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
783.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
783.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
783.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
783.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
783.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
783.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
783.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
783.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
783.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
793.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
793.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
793.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
793.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
793.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
793.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
799.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
799.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
799.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
799.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	35
799.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
799.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
799.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
799.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
799.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
799.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
809.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	34
809.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
809.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
809.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
809.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
809.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
809.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
809.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
809.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
809.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
809.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
820.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
820.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
820.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
820.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
820.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
820.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
820.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
820.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
820.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
820.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
830.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
830.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
830.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	32
830.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
830.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
830.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
830.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
830.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
830.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
830.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
830.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
841.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
841.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
841.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
841.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
841.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
841.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
841.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
841.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
849.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
849.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
849.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
849.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
849.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
849.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
849.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
849.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
849.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
849.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
849.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
849.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
849.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
849.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
849.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
864.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
864.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
864.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
864.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
864.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
864.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
864.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
864.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
864.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
864.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
864.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
864.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
864.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
864.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
864.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
864.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
864.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
864.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
882.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
882.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
882.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
882.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
882.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
882.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
882.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
882.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
882.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
882.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	28
882.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
882.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
882.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
882.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
882.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
897.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
897.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
897.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
897.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
897.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
897.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
897.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
897.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
897.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
897.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
897.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
897.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
909.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
909.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
909.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
909.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
909.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
909.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
909.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	26
909.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
909.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
909.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
909.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
909.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
909.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
909.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
923.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
923.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
923.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
923.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
923.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
923.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
923.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
923.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
923.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
923.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
923.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
923.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
935.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	24
935.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
935.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
935.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
935.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
935.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
935.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
935.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
935.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
935.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
945.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
945.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
945.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
945.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
945.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
945.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
945.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
945.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
945.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
945.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
945.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
945.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
945.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
945.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
959.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	22
959.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
959.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
959.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
959.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
959.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
959.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
959.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
959.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
959.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
959.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
959.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	22
959.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
959.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
959.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
959.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
959.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
959.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
959.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
959.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
959.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
980.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
980.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
980.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
980.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
980.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
980.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
980.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
980.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
980.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
980.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
980.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
980.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
980.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
980.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
980.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
980.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
980.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
997.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
997.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
997.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
997.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
997.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
997.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
997.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
997.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
997.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
997.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
997.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
997.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
997.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	20
997.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
997.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	20
997.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
997.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
997.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
997.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
997.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1017.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1017.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1017.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1017.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1017.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1017.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1017.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1017.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	19
1017.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1017.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1017.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1017.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1017.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1017.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1017.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1017.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1017.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1017.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1017.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1017.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1017.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1017.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1017.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1017.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1017.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1017.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1017.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1044.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1044.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1044.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1044.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1044.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	18
1044.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1044.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1044.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1044.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1044.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1044.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1044.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1044.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1044.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1044.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1044.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1044.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	18
1044.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	18
1044.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1044.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1044.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1044.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1044.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1044.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1044.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1044.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1044.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1044.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1072.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1072.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1072.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1072.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1072.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1072.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1072.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1072.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1072.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1072.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1072.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	17
1072.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1072.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1072.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1072.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1072.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1072.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1072.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1072.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1072.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1072.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1072.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1072.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1095.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1095.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1095.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	16
1095.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1095.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1095.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1095.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1095.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1095.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1095.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	16
1095.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	16
1095.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1095.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1095.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1095.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1095.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1095.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1095.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	16
1095.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	16
1095.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1095.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1095.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1095.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1095.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1095.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1095.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1095.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	16
1095.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1095.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1095.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1095.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1095.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1095.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1095.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1129.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1129.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	15
1129.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1129.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1129.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1129.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1129.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1129.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	15
1129.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1129.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1129.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1129.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1129.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1129.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1129.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1129.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1129.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1129.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1129.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1129.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	15
1129.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	15
1129.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1129.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1129.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1129.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1129.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1129.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1129.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1157.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1157.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1157.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1157.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1157.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1157.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1157.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	14
1157.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1157.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1157.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1157.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1157.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1157.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1157.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1157.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1157.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1157.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1157.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1157.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1157.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1157.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1157.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1157.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1157.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1157.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1157.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1157.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1157.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1157.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1157.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1157.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1157.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1157.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1157.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1157.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1157.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1157.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1157.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1157.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1157.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1197.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1197.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1197.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1197.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1197.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1197.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1197.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1197.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1197.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1197.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1197.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1197.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1197.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1197.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1197.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1197.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1197.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1197.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1197.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1197.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1197.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1197.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1197.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1197.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1197.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1197.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1197.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1197.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1197.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1197.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1197.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1197.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1229.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	12
1229.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1229.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1229.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1229.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1229.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1229.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1229.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1229.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1229.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1229.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1229.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1229.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1229.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1229.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1229.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1229.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1229.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1229.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1229.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1229.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1229.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1229.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1229.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1229.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1229.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1229.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1229.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1229.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1229.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1229.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1229.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1229.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1229.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1229.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1229.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1229.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1266.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1266.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1266.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1266.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1266.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1266.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1266.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1266.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1266.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1266.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1266.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1266.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1266.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1266.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1266.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1266.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1266.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1266.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1266.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1266.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1266.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1266.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1266.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1266.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1266.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1266.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1266.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1266.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1266.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1266.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1266.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1303.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1303.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1303.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1303.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1303.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1303.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1303.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1303.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1303.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1303.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1303.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1303.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1303.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1303.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	10
1303.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1303.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1303.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1303.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1303.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1303.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1303.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1303.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1303.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1303.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1303.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1303.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1303.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1303.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1303.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1303.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1303.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1303.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1303.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	10
1303.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1303.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1303.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1303.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1303.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1303.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1303.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1303.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1303.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1303.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1303.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1303.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1303.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1303.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1303.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1303.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1303.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1303.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1303.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1303.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	10
1303.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1303.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1303.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1303.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1303.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1303.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1303.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1303.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1303.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1303.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1303.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1303.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1303.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1303.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1303.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1303.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1303.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1303.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1303.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1303.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1303.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1303.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1303.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1303.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1303.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1303.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1303.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1383.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1383.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1383.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1383.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1383.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1383.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1383.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1383.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1383.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1383.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1383.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1383.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1383.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1383.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1383.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1383.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1383.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1383.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1383.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1383.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1383.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1383.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1383.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1383.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1383.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1383.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1383.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1383.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1383.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1383.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1383.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1383.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1383.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1383.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1383.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1383.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1383.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1383.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1383.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1383.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1383.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1383.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1383.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1383.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1383.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1383.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1383.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1383.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1383.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1383.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1383.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1383.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1383.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1383.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1383.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1383.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1383.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1383.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1383.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1383.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1383.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1383.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1383.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1383.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1383.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1383.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1383.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1383.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1383.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1383.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1383.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1383.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1383.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1383.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1383.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1383.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1383.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1383.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1383.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1383.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1383.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1383.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1383.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1383.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1383.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1383.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1383.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1383.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1383.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1383.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1383.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1383.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1383.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1383.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1477.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1477.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1477.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1477.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1477.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1477.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1477.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1477.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1477.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1477.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1477.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1477.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1477.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1477.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1477.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1477.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1477.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1477.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1477.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1477.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1477.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1477.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1477.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1477.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1477.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1477.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1477.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1477.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1477.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1477.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1477.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1477.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1477.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1477.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1477.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1477.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1477.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1477.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1477.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1477.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1477.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1477.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1477.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1477.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1477.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1477.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	8
1477.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1477.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1477.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1477.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1477.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1477.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	8
1477.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1477.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1477.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1477.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1477.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1477.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1477.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1477.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1477.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1477.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1477.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1477.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1477.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1477.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1477.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1477.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1477.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1477.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1477.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1477.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1477.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1477.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1477.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1477.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1477.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1477.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1477.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1477.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1477.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1477.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1477.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1477.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1564.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1564.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1564.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1564.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1564.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1564.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1564.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1564.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1564.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1564.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1564.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1564.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1564.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1564.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1564.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1564.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1564.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1564.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1564.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1564.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1564.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1564.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1564.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1564.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1564.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1564.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1564.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1564.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1564.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1564.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1564.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1564.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1564.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1564.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1564.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1564.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1564.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1564.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1564.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1564.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1564.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1564.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1564.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1564.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1564.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1564.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1564.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1564.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1564.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1564.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1564.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1564.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1564.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1564.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1564.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1564.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1564.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1564.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1564.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1564.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1564.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1564.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1564.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1564.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1564.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	7
1564.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1564.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1564.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1564.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1564.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1564.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1564.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1564.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1564.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1564.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1564.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1564.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1641.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1641.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1641.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1641.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1641.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1641.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1641.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1641.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1641.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1641.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1641.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1641.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1641.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1641.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1641.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1641.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1641.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1641.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1641.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1641.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1641.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1641.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1641.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1641.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1641.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1641.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1641.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1641.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1641.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1641.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1641.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1641.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1641.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1641.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1641.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1641.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1641.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1641.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1641.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1641.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1641.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1641.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1641.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1641.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1641.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1641.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1641.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1641.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1641.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1641.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1641.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1641.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1641.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1641.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1641.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1641.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1641.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1641.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1641.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1641.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1641.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1641.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1641.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1641.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1641.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1641.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1641.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1641.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1641.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1641.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1641.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1641.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1641.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1641.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1641.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1641.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1641.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1641.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1641.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1641.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1641.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1722.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1722.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1722.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1722.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1722.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1722.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1722.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1722.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1722.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	5
1722.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1722.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1722.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1722.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1722.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1722.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1722.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1722.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1722.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1722.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1722.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1722.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1722.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1722.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1722.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1722.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1722.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1722.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1722.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1722.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1722.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1722.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1722.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1722.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1722.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1722.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1722.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1722.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1722.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1722. Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1722.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1722.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1722.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1722.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1722.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1722.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1722.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1722.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1722.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1722.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1722.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1722.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1722.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	77.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1722.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1722.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1722.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1722.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1722.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1722.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1722.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1722.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1722.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1722.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1722.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1722.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1722.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1722.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1722.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1722.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1722.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1722.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1722.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1722.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1722.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1722.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1722.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	5
1722.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1722.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1722.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1722.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1722.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1722.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1722.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1722.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1722.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	5
1722.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1722.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1722.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1722.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1722.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1722.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1722.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1722.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1722.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1722.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1722.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1722.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1722.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1722.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1820.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1820.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1820.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1820.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1820.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1820.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1820.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1820.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1820.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1820.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1820. Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1820.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1820.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1820.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1820.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1820.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1820.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1820.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1820.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1820.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1820.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1820.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1820.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1820.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1820.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1820.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1820.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1820.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1820.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1820.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1820.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1820.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1820.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1820.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1820.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1820.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1820.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1820.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1820.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1820.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1820.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1820.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1820.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1820.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1820.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1820.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1820.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1820.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1820.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1820.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1820.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1820.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1820.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1820.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1820.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1820.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1820.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1820.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1820.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1820.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1820.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1820.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1820.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1820.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1820.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1820.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1820.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1820.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1820.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1820.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1820.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1820.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1820.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1820.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1820.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1820.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	4
1820.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1820.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1820.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1820.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1820.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1820.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1820.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1820.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1820.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1820.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1820.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1820.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1820.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1820.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1820.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1820.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1820.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1820.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1820.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1820.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1820.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1820.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1820.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1820.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1920.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1920.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1920.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1920.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1920.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1920.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1920.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1920.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1920.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1920.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1920.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1920.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1920.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1920.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1920.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1920.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1920.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	3
1920.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1920.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1920.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1920.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1920.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1920.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1920.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1920.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1920.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1920.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1920.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1920.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1920.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1920.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1920.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1920.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1920.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1920.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	3
1920.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1920.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1920.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1920.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1920.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1920.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1920.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1920.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1920.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1920.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1920.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1920.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1920.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1920.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1920.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1920.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1920.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1920.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1920.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1920.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1920.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1920.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1920.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1920.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1920.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1920.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1920.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1920.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1920.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1920.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1920.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1920.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1920.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1920.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1920.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1920.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1920.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1920.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1920.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1920.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1920.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1920.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1920.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1920.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1920.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1920.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1920.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1920.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1920.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1920.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1920.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1920.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1920.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1920.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1920.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1920.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1920.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1920.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1920.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1920.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1920.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1920.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1920.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1920.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1920.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2020.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2020.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2020.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2020.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2020.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2020.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2020.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2020.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2020.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2020.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2020.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2020.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2020.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2020.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2020.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2020.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2020.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2020.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2020.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2020.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2020.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	2
2020.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2020.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2020.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2020.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2020.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2020.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2020.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2020.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2020.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2020.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2020.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2020.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2020.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2020.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2020.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2020.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2020.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2020.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2020.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2020.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2020.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2020.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2020.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2020.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2020.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2020.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2020.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2020.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2020.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2020.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2020.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2020.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2020.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2020.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2020.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2020.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2020.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2020.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2020.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2020.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2020.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2020.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2020.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2020.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2020.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2020.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2020.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2020.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2020.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2020.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2020.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2020.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2020.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2020.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2020.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2020.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2020.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2020.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2020.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2020.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2020.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2020.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2020.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2020.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2020.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2020.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2020.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2020.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2020.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2020.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2020.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2020.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2020.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2020.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2020.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2020.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2020.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2020.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2020.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2020.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2020.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2020.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2020.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2020.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2020.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2020.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2020.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2020.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2020.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2020.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2020.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2020.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2020.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2134.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2134.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2134.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2134.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2134.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2134.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2134.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2134.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2134.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2134.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2134.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2134.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2134.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2134.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2134.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2134.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2134.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2134.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2134.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2134.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2134.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2134.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2134.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2134.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2134.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2134.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2134.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2134.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2134.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2134.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2134.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2134.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2134.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2134.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2134.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2134.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2134.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2134.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2134.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2134.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	1
2134.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2134.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2134.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2134.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2134.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2134.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2134.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2134.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2134.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2134.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2134.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2134.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2134.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2134.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2134.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2134.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2134.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2134.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2134.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2134.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2134.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2134.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2134.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2134.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2134.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2134.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2134.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2134.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2134.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2134.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2134.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2134.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2134.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2134.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2134.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2134.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2134.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2134.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2134.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2134.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2134.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2134.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2134.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2134.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2134.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2134.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2134.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2134.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2134.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2134.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2134.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2134.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2134.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2134.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2134.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2134.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2134.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2134.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2134.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2134.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2134.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2134.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2134.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2134.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2134.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2134.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2134.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2134.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2134.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2134.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2134.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2134.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2134.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2134.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2134.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2134.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2134.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2134.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2134.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2134.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2134.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2134.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2134.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2134.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2134.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2134.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2134.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2134.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2134.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2134.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2134.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2134.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2134.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2134.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2134.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2134.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2134.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2134.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2134.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2134.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2134.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2134.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2134.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4056
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2825
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2403
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2360
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2178
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1736
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1721
9.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1721

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7426
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7372
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4553
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2676
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	1999
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1988
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1913
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1663
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## NEF (31 Dez. 2020)

Dezember 2020

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
*


----------



## Devilfish (31 Dez. 2020)

Dezember

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Ariana Grande
7. Demi Lovato
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Hayley Williams


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2021)

Für Januar

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 
3. Emily Blunt


 

 
4. Maggie Rogers


 

 
5. Gemma Arterton


 

 
6. Jeri Ryan


 

 
7. Gillian Anderson


 

 
8. Elizabeth Hurley 


 

 
9. Barbara Palvin


 

 
10. Anya Taylor-Joy USA/GB/ARG, 16.04.96 in Miami/USA,


 
10. Daisy Ridley


 
10. Lea Seydoux


 
10. Maya Hawke


 ​


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2021)

*Januar 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Scarlett Johansson 3. Natalie Dormer*




 



*
4. Emilia Clarke 5. Brittany Snow 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 




*7. Lea Seydoux 8. Nina Dobrev 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 




*1.
Daisy Ridley - Katheryn Winnick - Sophie Turner*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Valentina & Cheyenne Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Avril Lavigne
06. Lena Meyer-Landrut
07. Samara Weaving
08. Alexandra Fonsatti
09. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Julia Wiedmann


----------



## benedikt (2 Jan. 2021)

My first voting for 2021:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Kendall Jener
04. Lorena Rae
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Frida Aasen
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Gintare Sudziute
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Lena Gercke
10. Irina Shayk
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## congo64 (3 Jan. 2021)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR*

und weiter gehts...Januar 2021


1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Lenco666 (4 Jan. 2021)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Inka Schneider
3) Lauren Cohan
4) Britney Spears
5) Julianne Moore
6) Lana Parilla
7) Alicia Witt
8) Arzu Bazman
9) Sophie Turner
10) Frauke Petry


----------



## maggi77 (4 Jan. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Kattia Vides
9. Lauren Goodger
10. Chloe Sims


----------



## Relleumlime (4 Jan. 2021)

Frohes neues Jahr :thumbup:

1. Kristina Sterz 
2. Kamilla Senjo 
3. Alexandra Kröber 
4. Bella Lesnik 
5. Anne Willmes 
6. Mara Bergmann 
7. Jule Gölsdorf 
8. Yve Fehring 
9. Stephanie Meißner 
10. Catherine Vogel 
10. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer 
10. Silvia Laubenbacher


----------



## tino2003 (4 Jan. 2021)

Happy New Year 
Januar 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Ryan Atwood (4 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Britta Hofmann 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Monica Bellucci
08.) Veronika Klimovits 
09.) Vanessa Blumhagen
10.) Sabine Lisicki


----------



## RoadDog (5 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas
5. Kaylee Bryant
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Danielle Rose Russell


----------



## STF (5 Jan. 2021)

Erstes Voting 2021

1. Eva Diederich
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Judith Rakers
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Ina Dietz
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Susan Link
10. Annika Zimmermann 
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Marlen Neuenschwander


----------



## Cav (7 Jan. 2021)

Voting Januar 21

1.	Alica Schmidt


 


2.	Victoria Justice


 

3.	Amalie Iuel


 

4.	Irina Shayk


 

5.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6.	Rachel Cook


 

7.	Sara Sampaio


 

8.	Arina Perchik


 

9.	Jordana Brewster


 

10.	Izabel Goulart


 

10.	Alessandra Mastronardi


 

10.	Naomi Scott


----------



## luv (7 Jan. 2021)

1. Sarah Michelle Gellar
2. Bella Podaras
3. Janina Uhse
4. Hailee Steinfeld
5. Isabelle Cornish
6. Troian Bellisario
7. Marie Wegener
8. Kayla Shyx
9. Isabella Gomez
10. Bea Miller


----------



## lappi (7 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Liv Lisa Fries

6 Keira Knightley
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Katie Holmes
Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## Anakin (13 Jan. 2021)

_Januar 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Olivia Wilde


----------



## Walt (13 Jan. 2021)

Hier ist Walt's erstes Voting im Jahr 2021:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Alica Schmidt





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





5. Ania Niedieck






6. Josephine Becker






7. Franziska van der Heide






8. Vaile Fuchs





9. Michaela Kaniber





10. Michelle Obama, USA, *17.01.1964 in Chicaga (USA)


----------



## ManuN (14 Jan. 2021)

Jan 21

01. Nazan Eckes
02. Helene Fischer
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Fernanda Brandao
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Vivian Wulf
07. Elena Bruhn
08. Rebecca Mir
09. Nina Moghaddam
10. Marina Marx
10. Linda Hesse
10. Kristin Stark


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Jan. 2021)

hier mein Januar-Voting:


1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Barbara Hahlweg
9.) Amira Tröger
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## norja98 (17 Jan. 2021)

1: Nazan Eckes
2: Yazmin Oukhellou
3: Franziska Knuppe
4: Kiernan Shipka
5: Mariella Ahrens
6: Annett Möller
7: Kim Hnizdo
8: Beatrice Egli
9: Charlotte Hawkins
10: Megan McKenna
11: Panagiota Petridou
12: Andie Macdowell
13: Ming-Na Wen
14: Vanessa Hudgens
15: Beatrice Körmer
16: Alana Siegel
17: Amira Tröger
18: Fatma Mittler-Solak
19: Susanne Klehn
20: Vanessa Fuchs
21: Bettina von Schimmelmann
22: Meike Krüger
23: Julia Lindholm
24: Annabelle Mandeng
25: Bettina Cramer


----------



## hsvmann (18 Jan. 2021)

*01 / 21
*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (19 Jan. 2021)

norja98 schrieb:


> *
> 1: Nazan Eckes
> 2: Yazmin Oukhellou
> 3: Franziska Knuppe
> ...


----------



## kamy (22 Jan. 2021)

2021 - 01

*1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Cav (22 Jan. 2021)

congo64 schrieb:


> @ Cav : ich würde die schwarzen Plätze 1 - 10 (3x) werten und die Roten würde ich dann wegfallen lassen.



Ja, guter Vorschlag :thumbup:


----------



## StefanKa (22 Jan. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel






3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Alyssa Milano






6. Felicitas Woll






7. Sarah Bogen






8. Anna-Julia Antonucci





9. Ania Niedieck






10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Cav (27 Jan. 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 27.01.2021, 03:30

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7446
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7441
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4596
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4091
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2851
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2687
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
8.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2424
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2372
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2181
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2029
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1988
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1922
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1745
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1729
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1721
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1673
20.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1572
22.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1571
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1447
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1307
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1277
29.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
30.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1254
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1251
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1192
33.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1180
34.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1172
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1160
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1130
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1125
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1091
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
42.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1032
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1012
44.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
45.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	986
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	984
47.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	976
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	973
49.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	932
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	920
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	907
53.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
54.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
55.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
56.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	872
57.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	861
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	860
59.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	853
60.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
61.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	843
62.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	838
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	838
64.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
65.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	797
66.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
67.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	779
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
69.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	761
70.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	759
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
72.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	751
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	741
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	711
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	695
79.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
80.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	678
82.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	675
83.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
84.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	659
85.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
86.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	649
87.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	647
88.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	645
89.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	620
90.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
91.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	613
92.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
93.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	587
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	585
95.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	577
96.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	575
97.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	569
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 564
99.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
100.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
101.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
101.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
103.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	537
104.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	531
105.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	531
107.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
107.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
109.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	524
110.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	515
110.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	515
112.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	509
113.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	505
113.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	505
116.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
117.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
117.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
119.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
120.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	496
121.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
123.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
124.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	484
125.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
126.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
127.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	474
128.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
129.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
130.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
131.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	466
132.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
133.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
134.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
135.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
136.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	454
137.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	452
137.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	452
139.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	450
140.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
141.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	447
141.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	442
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	438
145.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
146.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	432
146.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
148.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
149.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
149.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
151.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
152.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
154.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
156.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
157.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
158.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
158.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	403
160.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	402
161.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
162.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
163.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
164.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
165.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
166.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
167.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	382
167.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	382
167.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
170.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
171.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
171.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
173.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	374
174.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	372
175.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	372
177.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
178.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	366
179.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
180.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	364
181.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	357
182.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
182.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	356
184.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	354
185.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
186.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	340
187.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
187.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
189.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	338
190.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
190.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	337
190.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
190.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
190.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	337
195.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
195.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
197.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	333
198.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	330
198.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	330
198.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	330
198.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
198.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
203.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
204.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
204.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	324
206.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
207.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
207.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
209.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	318
209.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	318
211.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
212.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	315
213.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
214.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
215.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
216.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
216.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
218.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
219.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	294
220.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
221.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
222.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	289
223.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
223.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
225.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
225.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
227.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	286
228.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
228.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	285
230.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	284
231.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
232.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
233.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	277
234.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
235.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	275
236.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
237.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	273
237.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	273
237.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
237.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
237.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
242.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	272
242.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	272
242.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
242.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
246.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
247.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	270
248.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
249.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
250.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
251.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	263
252.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	262
253.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	261
253.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	261
255.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
256.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
256.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
258.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
258.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
260.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
261.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
262.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
262.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
264.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
264.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
264.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
267.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	247
267.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
267.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	247
270.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	245
271.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
272.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	241
273.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
274.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	236
275.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	234
275.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
275.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
278.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	232
279.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
280.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	229
280.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	229
282.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
283.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	227
284.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
285.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	225
285.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
287.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
287.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
289.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
289.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
291.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	221
291.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	221
291.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
294.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	220
295.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
296.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
297.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
297.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	217
300.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
300.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
302.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	215
302.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
304.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
304.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
304.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
304.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
304.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
309.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
309.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	212
309.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	212
309.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	212
313.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
313.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	211
315.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
315.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
317.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
318.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
319.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	205
320.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
321.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
322.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	200
322.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	200
324.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
325.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	197
326.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
326.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
326.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	196
326.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	196
326.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	196
331.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
332.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
333.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
333.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	192
333.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	192
336.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
337.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
338.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	187
338.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	187
338.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
341.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
341.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
341.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
344.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
345.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
345.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
347.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
348.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
348.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
348.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
351.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	180
351.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
353.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
354.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	178
355.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
355.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
357.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
357.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
357.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
357.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
361.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	175
362.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
362.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	174
362.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
362.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
366.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
366.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
366.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	173
366.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
370.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
371.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
372.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	168
372.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
374.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	167
375.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
375.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
375.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	166
375.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
379.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
380.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
380.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	164
380.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
383.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
384.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
385.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
385.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	160
387.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
388.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	158
389.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
390.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
390.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
390.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
393.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	152
393.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	152
393.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
396.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
397.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	150
397.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	150
397.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	150
397.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	150
397.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
397.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
403.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	149
403.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
403.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
403.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
407.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
408.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
408.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
410.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
410.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
410.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
410.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
414.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
415.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
416.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
417.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
418.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
418.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
420.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
421.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
421.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
421.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	138
424.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	137
424.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
424.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
424.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
428.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	136
428.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
430.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	134
430.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
432.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
432.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
432.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
435.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	129
436.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
436.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	128
438.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
438.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
438.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
441.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
442.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
442.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
442.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
442.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
446.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
447.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
448.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	121
448.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
450.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	120
450.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
450.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	120
450.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
454.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
454.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
456.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	118
456.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
458.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
458.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
460.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	116
460.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
460.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
463.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
463.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
465.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
465.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
467.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
467.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
469.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
469.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	111
469.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
472.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
472.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
472.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
475.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
475.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
475.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
478.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
478.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	107
478.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
478.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	107
482.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
482.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
482.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	106
482.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
482.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
482.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
488.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
488.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
488.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
488.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
488.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
488.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
494.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
494.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
494.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
494.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
494.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
494.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
500.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
500.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
502.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
502.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
502.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
502.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	102
506.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	101
507.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
507.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
507.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	100
510.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	99
510.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
512.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	98
513.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
514.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
515.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
515.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
517.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
517.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
517.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	93
520.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
520.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
520.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
520.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
520.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
525.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
525.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
525.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
525.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
529.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
529.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
531.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
531.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
533.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	88
533.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
533.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
533.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
533.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
533.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
533.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
540.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
541.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
541.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
541.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
541.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
545.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
545.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
545.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
545.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
545.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
550.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
550.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
550.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
550.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
550.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
550.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
550.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
557.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
557.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
557.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
557.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
561.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
561.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
561.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
561.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	82
561.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
566.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
566.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
568.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
568.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
568.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
568.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
572.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
572.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
572.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
572.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
572.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
577.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
578.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
578.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
578.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
581.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	76
581.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
581.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
581.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	76
585.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
585.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
587.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
587.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
587.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	74
587.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
587.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
587.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
593.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	72
593.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
593.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
596.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
596.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
596.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
596.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
600.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
600.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	70
600.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	70
603.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
603.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	69
603.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
603.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
607.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
607.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
607.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
607.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
607.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
612.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
612.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
614.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
614.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
614.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	66
617.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
617.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
617.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
617.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
617.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
617.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
623.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
624.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
624.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
624.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
624.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
624.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
624.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
630.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
630.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
632.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	61
632.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
634.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	60
634.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
634.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
634.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
634.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
634.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	60
634.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
634.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
642.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
642.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
642.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
642.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
642.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
642.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
642.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
649.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	58
649.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
649.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
649.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
649.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
654.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
654.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
654.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
654.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
658.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
658.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
658.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
658.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
658.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
658.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
664.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
664.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
664.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	55
664.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
668.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
668.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
668.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	54
668.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
668.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
668.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
668.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
668.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
668.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
677.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
677.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
677.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
677.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
677.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
677.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
683.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
683.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
683.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
683.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
683.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
683.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
683.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
690.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
690.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
690.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
690.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
694.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
694.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
694.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
694.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
694.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
694.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
694.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
701.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	49
701.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
701.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
701.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
701.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
701.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
707.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
707.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
707.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
707.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
707.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
707.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
713.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
713.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
713.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
713.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
713.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
713.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
713.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
713.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
721.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
721.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
721.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
721.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
721.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	46
721.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
727.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
727.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
727.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
727.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
727.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
727.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
727.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
727.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
727.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
736.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
736.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
736.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
736.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
736.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
736.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
736.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
736.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
736.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
745.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
745.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
745.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
745.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	43
745.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
745.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
751.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	42
751.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
751.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
751.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	42
751.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	42
751.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
751.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
751.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
759.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
759.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
759.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
759.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	41
763.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
763.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
763.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
763.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
763.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
763.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
763.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
770.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
770.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
770.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	39
770.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
770.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
770.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
776.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
776.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	38
776.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
776.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
776.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
776.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
776.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
776.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
776.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
785.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
785.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
785.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	37
785.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
785.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
785.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
785.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
785.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
785.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
785.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
795.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
795.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
795.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
795.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
795.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
795.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
801.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
801.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
801.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
801.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	35
801.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
801.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
801.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
801.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
801.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
801.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
811.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
811.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
811.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
811.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
811.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
811.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
811.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
811.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
811.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
811.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
821.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
821.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
821.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
821.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
821.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
821.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
821.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
821.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
821.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
821.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
831.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
831.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
831.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
831.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
831.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
831.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
831.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
831.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
831.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
831.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
841.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
841.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
841.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
841.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
841.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
841.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
841.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
841.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
849.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
849.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
849.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
849.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
849.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
849.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
849.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
849.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
849.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
849.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
849.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
849.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
849.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	30
849.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH, 30
849.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
849.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
849.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
866.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
866.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
866.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
866.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
866.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
866.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
866.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
866.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
866.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
866.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
866.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
866.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
866.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
866.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
866.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
866.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
866.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
866.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
884.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
884.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
884.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
884.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
884.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
884.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
884.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
884.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
884.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
884.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
884.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
884.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
884.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
884.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
898.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
898.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
898.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
898.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
898.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
898.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
898.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
898.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
898.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
898.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
898.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
898.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
898.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
911.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
911.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
911.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
911.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
911.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
911.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
911.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
911.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
911.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
911.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
911.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
911.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
911.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
924.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
924.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
924.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
924.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
924.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
924.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
924.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
924.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
924.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
924.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
924.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
924.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
924.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	25
924.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
938.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	24
938.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	24
938.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	24
938.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
938.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
938.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
938.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
938.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
938.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
938.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
938.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
938.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
950.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
950.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
950.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
950.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
950.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
950.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
950.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
950.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
950.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
950.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
950.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
950.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
950.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
950.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
964.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
964.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
964.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
964.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
964.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
964.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
964.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
964.	Hunter Haley King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
964.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
964.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
964.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
964.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
964.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	22
964.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
964.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
964.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
964.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
964.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
964.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
964.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
984.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
984.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
984.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
984.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
984.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
984.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
984.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
984.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
984.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
984.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
984.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
984.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
984.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
984.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
984.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
984.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
984.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
984.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1002.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1002.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1002.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	20
1002.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1002.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1002.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1002.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	20
1002.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1002.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1002.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1002.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1002.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1002.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1002.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	20
1002.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1002.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1002.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1002.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1002.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1002.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1022.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1022.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1022.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1022.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1022.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1022.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1022.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	19
1022.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1022.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	19
1022.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1022.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1022.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1022.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1022.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1022.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1022.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1022.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1022.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1022.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1022.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1022.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1022.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1022.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1022.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1022.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1022.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1022.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1022.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1022.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1051.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1051.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1051.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1051.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1051.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1051.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	18
1051.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1051.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1051.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1051.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1051.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1051.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1051.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1051.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1051.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1051.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1051.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1051.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1051.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1051.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1051.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1051.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1051.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1051.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1051.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1051.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1077.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1077.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1077.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1077.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1077.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1077.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1077.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1077.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1077.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1077.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1077.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1077.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1077.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1077.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1077.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1077.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	17
1077.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	17
1077.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1077.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1077.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	17
1077.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1077.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1077.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1077.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1077.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1102.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1102.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1102.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1102.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1102.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1102.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1102.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1102.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1102.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1102.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1102.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1102.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1102.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1102.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1102.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1102.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1102.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	16
1102.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	16
1102.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1102.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1102.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1102.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1102.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1102.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1102.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1102.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	16
1102.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1102.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1102.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1102.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1102.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1102.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1102.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1135.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1135.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1135.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1135.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1135.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1135.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1135.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1135.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1135.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1135.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1135.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1135.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1135.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1135.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1135.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1135.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1135.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1135.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1135.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1135.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1135.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1135.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1135.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1135.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1159.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1159.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1159.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1159.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1159.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1159.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1159.	Aslyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	14
1159.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1159.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1159.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1159.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1159.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1159.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1159.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1159.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1159.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1159.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1159.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1159.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1159.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1159.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1159.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1159.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1159.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1159.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1159.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1159.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1159.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1159.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1159.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1159.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1159.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1159.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1159.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1159.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1159.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1159.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1159.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1159.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1159.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1199. Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1199.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	13
1199.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1199.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1199.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1199.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1199.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1199.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	13
1199.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1199.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1199.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1199.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1199.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1199.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1199.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1199.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1199.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1199.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1199.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1199.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1199.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1199.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1199.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1199.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1199.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1199.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1199.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1199.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1199.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	13
1199.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1199.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1199.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1199.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1199.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1233.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1233.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1233.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1233.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1233.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1233.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1233.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1233.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1233.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1233.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1233.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1233.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1233.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1233.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1233.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1233.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1233.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1233.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1233.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1233.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1233.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1233.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1233.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1233.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1233.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1233.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1233.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1233.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1233.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1233.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1233.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1233.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1233.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1233.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1233.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1233.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1269.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1269.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1269.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1269.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1269.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1269.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1269.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1269.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	11
1269.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1269.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1269.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1269.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1269.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1269.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1269.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1269.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1269.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1269.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1269.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1269.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1269.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1269.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1269.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1269.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1269.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1269.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1269.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1269.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1269.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1269.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1269.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1269.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1269.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1308.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1308.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1308.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1308.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1308.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1308.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1308.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1308.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1308.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1308.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1308.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1308.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1308.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	10
1308.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1308.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1308.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1308.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1308.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1308.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1308.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1308.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1308.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1308.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1308.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1308.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1308.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1308.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1308.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1308.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1308.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1308.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1308.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1308.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1308.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1308.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1308.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1308.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1308.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1308.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1308.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	10
1308.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1308.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1308.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1308.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1308.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1308.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1308.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1308.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1308.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1308.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1308.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1308.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1308.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1308.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1308.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1308.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1308.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1308.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1308.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1308.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1308.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1308.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1308.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1308.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1308.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1308.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	10
1308.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1308.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1308.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1308.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1308.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1308.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1308.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1308.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1308.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1308.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1308.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1308.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1308.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1387.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1387.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1387.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1387.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1387.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1387.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1387.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1387.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1387.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1387.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1387.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1387.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1387.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1387.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1387.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1387.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1387.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1387.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1387.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1387.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1387.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1387.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1387.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1387.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1387.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1387.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1387.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1387.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1387.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1387.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1387.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1387.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1387.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1387.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1387.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1387.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1387.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1387.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1387.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1387.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1387.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1387.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1387.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1387.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1387.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1387.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1387.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1387.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1387.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1387.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1387.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1387.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1387.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1387.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1387.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1387.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1387.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1387.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1387.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1387.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1387.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1387.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1387.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1387.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1387.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1387.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1387.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1387.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1387.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1387.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1387.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1387.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1387.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1387.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1387.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1387.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1387.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1387.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1387.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1387.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1387.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1387.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1387.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1387.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1387.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1387.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1387.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1387.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1387.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1387.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1387.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1387.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1387.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1387.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1387.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1482.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1482.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1482.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1482.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1482.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1482.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1482.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1482.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1482.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1482.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1482.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1482.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1482.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1482.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1482.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1482.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1482.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1482.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1482.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1482.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1482.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1482.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1482.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1482.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1482.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1482.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1482.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1482.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1482.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1482.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1482.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1482.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1482.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1482.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1482.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1482.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1482.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1482.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1482.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1482.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1482.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1482.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1482.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1482.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1482.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1482.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1482.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1482.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1482.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	8
1482.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1482.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1482.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1482.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1482.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1482.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1482.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1482.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1482.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1482.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1482.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1482.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1482.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1482.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1482.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1482.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1482.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1482.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1482.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1482.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1482.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1482.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1482.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1482.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1482.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1482.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1482.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1482.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1482.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1482.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1482.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1482.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1482.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1482.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1482.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1482.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1482.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1482.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1569.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1569.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1569.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1569.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1569.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1569.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1569.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1569.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1569.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1569.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1569.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1569.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1569.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1569.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
1569.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1569.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1569.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1569.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1569.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1569.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1569.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1569.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1569.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1569.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1569.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1569.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1569.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1569.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1569.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1569.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1569.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1569.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1569.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1569.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1569.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1569.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1569.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1569.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1569.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1569.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1569.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1569.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1569.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1569.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1569.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1569.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1569.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1569.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1569.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1569.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1569.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1569.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1569.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1569.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1569.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1569.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1569.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1569.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1569.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1569.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1569.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1569.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1569.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1569.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1569.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1569.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1569.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1569.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1569.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1569.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1569.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1569.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1569.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1569.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1569.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1569.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1645.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1645.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1645.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1645.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1645.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1645.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1645.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1645.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1645.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1645.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1645.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1645.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1645.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1645.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1645.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1645.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1645.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1645.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1645.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1645.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1645.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1645.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	6
1645.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1645.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1645.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1645.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1645.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1645.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1645.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1645.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1645.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1645.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1645.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1645.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1645.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1645.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1645.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1645.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1645.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1645.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1645.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1645.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1645.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1645.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1645.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1645.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1645.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1645.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1645.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1645.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	6
1645.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1645.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1645.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1645.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1645.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1645.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1645.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1645.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1645.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1645.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1645.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1645.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1645.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1645. Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1645.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1645.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1645.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1645.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1645.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1645.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1645.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1645.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1645.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1645.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1645.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1645.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1645.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1645.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	6
1645.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1645.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1645.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1645.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1645.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1645.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1645.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1730.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1730.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1730.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1730.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1730.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1730.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1730.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1730.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1730.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1730.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	5
1730.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1730.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1730.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1730.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1730.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1730.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1730.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1730.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1730.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1730.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1730.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1730.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1730.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1730.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1730.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1730.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1730.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1730.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1730.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1730.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1730.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1730.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1730.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1730.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1730.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1730.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1730.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1730.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1730.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1730.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1730.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1730.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1730.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1730.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1730.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1730.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1730.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1730.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1730.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1730.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1730.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1730.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1730.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1730.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1730.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1730.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1730.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1730.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1730.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1730.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1730.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1730.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1730.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1730.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1730.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1730.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1730.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1730.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1730.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1730.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1730.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1730.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1730.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1730.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1730.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1730.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1730.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1730.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1730.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1730.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1730.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1730.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1730.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1730.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1730.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1730.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1730.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1730.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	5
1730.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1730.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1730.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1730.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1730.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1730.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1730.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1730.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1730.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1827.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1827.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1827.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1827.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1827.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1827.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1827.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1827.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1827.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1827.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1827.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1827.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1827.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1827.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1827.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1827.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1827.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1827.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1827.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1827.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1827.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1827.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1827.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1827.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1827.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1827.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1827.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1827.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1827.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1827.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1827.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1827.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1827.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1827.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1827.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1827.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1827.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1827.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1827.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1827.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1827.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1827.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1827.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1827.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1827.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1827.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1827.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1827.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1827.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1827.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1827.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1827.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1827.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1827.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1827.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1827.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1827.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1827.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1827.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1827.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1827.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1827.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1827.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1827.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1827.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1827.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1827.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1827.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1827.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1827.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1827.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1827.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1827.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1827.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1827.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1827.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	4
1827.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1827.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1827.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1827.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1827.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1827.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1827.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1827.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1827.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1827.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1827.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1827.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1827.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1827.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1827.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1827.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1827.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1827.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1827.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1827.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1827.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1827.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1827.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1827.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1927.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1927.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1927.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1927.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1927.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1927.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1927.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1927.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1927.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1927.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1927.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1927.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1927.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1927.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1927.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1927.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1927.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1927.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1927.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1927.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1927.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1927.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1927.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1927.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1927.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1927.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1927.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1927.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1927.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1927.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1927.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1927.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1927.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1927.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1927.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1927.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1927.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1927.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1927.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1927.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1927.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1927.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1927.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1927.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1927.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1927.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1927.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1927.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1927.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1927.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1927.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1927.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1927.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1927.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1927.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1927.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1927.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1927.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1927.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1927.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1927.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1927.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1927.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1927.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1927.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1927.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1927.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1927.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1927.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1927.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1927.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1927.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1927.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1927.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1927.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1927.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1927.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1927.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1927.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1927.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1927.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1927.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1927.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1927.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1927.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1927.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1927.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1927.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1927.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1927.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1927.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1927.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1927.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1927.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1927.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1927.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1927.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1927.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1927.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1927.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2027.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2027.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2027.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2027.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2027.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2027.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2027.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2027.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2027.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2027.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2027.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2027.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2027.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2027.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2027.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2027.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2027.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2027.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2027.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2027.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2027.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2027.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2027.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2027.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2027.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2027.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2027.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2027.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2027.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2027.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2027.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2027.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2027.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2027.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2027.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2027.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2027.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2027.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2027.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2027.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2027.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2027.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2027.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2027.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2027.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2027.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2027.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2027.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2027.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2027.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2027.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2027.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2027.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2027.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2027.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2027.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2027.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2027.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2027.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2027.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2027.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2027.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2027.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2027.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2027.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2027.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2027.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2027.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2027.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2027.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2027.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2027.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2027.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2027.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2027.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2027.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2027.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2027.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2027.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2027.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2027.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2027.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2027.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2027.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2027.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2027.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2027.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2027.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2027.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2027.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2027.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2027.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2027.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2027.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2027.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2027.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2027.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2027.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2027.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2027.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2027.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2027.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2027.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2027.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2027.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2027.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2027.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2027.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2027.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2027.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2027.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2027.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2027.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2027.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2027.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2027.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2143.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2143.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2143.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2143.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2143.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2143.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2143.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2143.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2143.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2143.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2143.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2143.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2143.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2143.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2143.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2143.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2143.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2143.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2143.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2143.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2143.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2143.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2143.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2143.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2143.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2143.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2143.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2143.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2143.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2143.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2143.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2143.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2143.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2143.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2143.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2143.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2143.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2143.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2143.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2143.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2143.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 1
2143.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2143.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	1
2143.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2143.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2143.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2143.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2143.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2143.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2143.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2143.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2143.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2143.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2143.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2143.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2143.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2143.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2143.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2143.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2143.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2143.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2143.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2143.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2143.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2143.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2143.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2143.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2143.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2143.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2143.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2143.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2143.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2143.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2143.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2143.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2143.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2143.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2143.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2143.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2143.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2143.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2143.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2143.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2143.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2143.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2143.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2143.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2143.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2143.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2143.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2143.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2143.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2143.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2143.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2143.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2143.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2143.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2143.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2143.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2143.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2143.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2143.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2143.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2143.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2143.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2143.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2143.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2143.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2143.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2143.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2143.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2143.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2143.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2143.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2143.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2143.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2143.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2143.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2143.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2143.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2143.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2143.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2143.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2143.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2143.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2143.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2143.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2143.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2143.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2143.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2143.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2143.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2143.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2143.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2143.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2143.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2143.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2143.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2143.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2143.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2143.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2143.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2143.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2143.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2143.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2143.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2143.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4091
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2851
3.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
4.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2424
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2372
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2181
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1745
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1729
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1721

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7446
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7441
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4596
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2687
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2029
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	1988
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1922
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1673
10.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## dabi (27 Jan. 2021)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Megan Fox
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Priyanka Chopra
8.Jessica Biel
9.Mila Kunis
10.Audrina Patridge


----------



## taurus blue (27 Jan. 2021)

1. Judith Rakers
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Michele Hunziker
4. Marlene Lufen
5. Sophie Marceau
6. Gaby Lüeße
7. Lena Meyer Landruth
8. Nina Heinemann
9. Anne Gesthysen
10. Susan Link

Bin gespannt auf die nächste Wertung! Finde ich eine gute Idee!


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Alina Merkau
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Amira Tröger
07. Jana Azizi
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## NEF (29 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
*4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
*


----------



## taurus79 (29 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Anna Planken
3. Laura Wontorra
4. Harriet von Waldenfels
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Jasmin Wagner
7. Annika Zimmermann
8. Anneke Dürkopp
9. Jessy Wellmer
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## Don Sven (30 Jan. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Michaela Kaniber





3. Dorothee Bär





4. Birte Glang





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Alyssa Milano





7. Sophie Marceau





8. Vaile Fuchs





9. Yana Gercke





10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2021)

Januar 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Lottie Moss
Izabel Goulart 
Katherine McNamara
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2021)

Für Februar (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 2 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 
3. Anne Hathaway


 


3. Maggie Rogers


 

 
5. Natalie Portman


 

 
6. Elizabeth Hurley


 

 
7. Cate Blanchett


 

 
8. Ana de Armas


 

 
9. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
10. Ashley Benson


 
10. Daisy Ridley


 
10. Elizabeth Olsen 


 
10. Penelope Cruz


 
​


----------



## benedikt (1 Feb. 2021)

Mein Februar Voting:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Lena Gercke
08. Frida Aasen
09. Gintare Sudziute
10. Irina Shayk
10. Sofia Resing
10. Celine Bethmann


----------



## maggi77 (1 Feb. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Demi Rose Mawby
6. Angela Karpova
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Khloe Terae
10.Sylvija Vasilevska


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2021)

*Februar 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Ashley Benson*




 




*4. Natalie Dormer 5. Alexandra Daddario 6. Brittany Snow*




 

 




*7. Jennifer Lawrence 8. Lucy Hale 9. Nina Dobrev *




 

 




*10.
Alice Eve - Margot Robbie - Soiphie Turner*




 

 

​


----------



## taurus blue (1 Feb. 2021)

1. Judith Rakers
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Marlene Lufen
4. Gaby Lüeße
5. Anne Gesthuysen
6. Katrin Bauerfeind
7. Stefanie Hertel
8. Stephanie Stumpf
9. Bernadette Heerwagen
10. Tessa Mittelstädt


----------



## congo64 (1 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2020

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Franziska Benz
05. Samara Weaving
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Alexandra Fonsatti
10. Taylor Momsen


----------



## Anakin (2 Feb. 2021)

_Februar 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Emilia Clarke 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cav (3 Feb. 2021)

*Ranking Februar 2021
*
1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Victoria Justice


 

3.	Amalie Iuel


 

4.	Irina Shayk


 

5.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6.	Rachel Cook


 

7.	Nina Agdal


 

8.	Arina Perchik


 

9.	Jordana Brewster


 

10.	Izabel Goulart


 

11.	Alessandra Mastronardi


 

12.	Naomi Scott


----------



## tino2003 (3 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## ManuN (4 Feb. 2021)

Feb 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Rebecca Mir
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Sonja Liebing
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## lappi (7 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Lou de Laâge

6 Jella Haase 
7 Keira Knightley
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Madeleine Wehle
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## Relleumlime (11 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021

1. Kamilla Senjo 
2. Kristina Sterz 
3. Anne Willmes
4. Alexandra Kröber
5. Yve Fehring
6. Bella Lesnik 
7. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer 
8. Mara Bergmann 
9. Jule Gölsdorf 
10. Stephanie Meißner 
10. Catherine Vogel
10. Silvia Laubenbacher


----------



## RoadDog (15 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021

1. Anna Kendrick
2. Emilia Jones
3. Victoria Justice
4. Ana de Armas
5. Kaylee Bryant
6. Lily Collins
7. Naomi Scott
8. Courtney Eaton
9. Alicia Vikander
10. Danielle Rose Russell


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Feb. 2021)

hier mein Februar-Voting:




1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Barbara Hahlweg
9.) Anna Planken
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## STF (17 Feb. 2021)

Februar

1. Ruth Moschner
2. Eva Diederich
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Susan Link
6. Ina Dietz
7. Judith Rakers
8. Susanne Langhans
9. Taylor Swift
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Jessica Ginkel
10. Sandra Kuhn


----------



## Quick Nick (19 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Alina Merkau
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Veronika Klimovits 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Ryan Atwood (19 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Britta Hofmann 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
08.) Laura Papendick 
09.) Veronika Klimovits 
10.) Sabine Lisicki


----------



## hsvmann (21 Feb. 2021)

*02 / 20*

1. Alica Schmidt
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Delta Goodrem
6. Petra Nemcova
7. Shay Mitchell
8. Jessica Alba
9. Megan Fox
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Don Sven (22 Feb. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Michaela Kaniber





3. Dorothee Bär





4. Birte Glang





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Alyssa Milano





7. Sophie Marceau





8. Vaile Fuchs





9. Yana Gercke





10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## kamy (22 Feb. 2021)

*2021 - 02

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## StefanKa (23 Feb. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Anna-Julia Antonucci





9. Ania Niedieck





10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## mrp1978 (24 Feb. 2021)

1. Jessica Chastain
2. Isla Fisher
3. Anna Kendrick
4. Sophia Bush
5. January Jones
6. Blake Lively
7. Emily Blunt
8. Anne Hathaway
9. Kate Mara
10. Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Cav (25 Feb. 2021)

Die nächste Auswertung wird es in der ersten Märzwoche geben.

In diesem kurzen Monat komme ich nicht mehr dazu


----------



## taurus79 (26 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Laura Wontorra
3. Jessy Wellmer
4. Harriet von Waldenfels
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Anna Planken
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Anneke Dürkopp
9. Jasmin Wagner
10. Corinna Borau


----------



## Walt (27 Feb. 2021)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Februar 2021:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alica Schmidt





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4.Juliane Seyfarth





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Ania Niedieck





7. Franziska van der Heide





8. Vaile Fuchs





9. Michaela Kaniber





10. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Lottie Moss
Izabel Goulart 
Katherine McNamara
Victoria Justice


----------



## dabi (28 Feb. 2021)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Megan Fox
5.Scarlett Johansson
6.Jessica Biel
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Mila Kunis
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Devilfish (28 Feb. 2021)

Februar

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Taylor Momsen
6. Sabrina Carpenter
7. Ariana Grande
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Hayley Williams
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## NEF (28 Feb. 2021)

Februar 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
*4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio*


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2021)

Für März

1. Olivia Wilde 


 

 
2. Jodie Foster


 

 
3. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
4. Natalie Portman


 
5. Gemma Arterton


 
6. Daisy Ridley 



7. Angelina Jolie


 
8. Diane Kruger 


 
9. Elizabeth Hurley


 
10. Hunter King


 
10. Jane Levy


 
10. Jennifer Garner


 
10. Kate Winslet


 
​


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Samara Weaving
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Alexandra Fonsatti
10. Taylor Momsen


----------



## congo64 (1 März 2021)

März 2021

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Anakin (2 März 2021)

_März 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Selena Gomez 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## benedikt (2 März 2021)

Mein März Voting.
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Lorena Rae
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Frida Aaasen
07. Lena Gercke
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Celine Bethmann
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Sofia Resing
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Cav (3 März 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 03.03.2021, 06:45

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7542
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7519
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4646
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4152
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2885
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2454
9.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2391
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2201
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2061
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2007
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1932
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1756
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1744
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1740
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1683
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1592
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1591
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1467
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1332
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1280
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1273
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1268
30.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1204
33.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1200
34.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1193
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1160
36.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1147
37.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1140
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1095
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1042
42.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1012
44.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1006
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1006
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	998
47.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	977
49.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	948
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	911
53.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	890
54.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
55.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	885
56.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
57.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	864
59.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	861
60.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	853
61.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
62.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	843
64.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
65.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	809
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	801
67.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
68.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	775
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	761
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
72.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	754
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	741
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	719
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	700
79.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
80.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	692
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	683
82.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
83.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	675
83.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	675
85.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
86.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	652
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
88.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	649
89.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	633
90.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	621
91.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
92.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
93.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	590
95.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	587
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	582
97.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	581
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 571
99.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	565
100.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
101.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	551
102.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
103.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	542
104.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
104.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
106.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	533
107.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
108.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
108.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
110.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	527
111.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	516
112.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	513
113.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	512
114.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	509
115.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
116.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
117.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
117.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
119.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
119.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	500
121.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
123.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
125.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	481
126.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
127.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	475
127.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
130.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
131.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
131.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	468
133.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
133.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	462
135.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	461
135.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
137.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
138.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
139.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	455
140.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
141.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	447
141.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	445
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	443
145.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
146.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	432
146.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
148.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
149.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
149.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
151.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
152.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
153.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
154.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	412
155.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	412
155.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
158.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
159.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
160.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
161.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
162.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
163.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
164.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
165.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
166.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	386
166.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
168.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	384
168.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	384
168.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	384
171.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
172.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	380
173.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
174.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
174.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
174.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	375
174.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	375
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	374
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
180.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	372
181.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
182.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
183.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	358
184.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
185.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	354
186.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	353
187.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	350
188.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
189.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	346
189.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	346
191.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	345
192.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
192.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
194.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
194.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	337
194.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
194.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
198.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
198.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
200.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	333
201.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	331
202.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	330
202.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
202.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
205.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	329
206.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	325
206.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
208.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	324
208.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
210.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
211.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
211.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
213.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
214.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
215.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
215.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	307
217.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
218.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	301
219.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
219.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
221.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
222.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	294
223.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
224.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
225.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	289
226.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
226.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
228.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	287
228.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
228.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
228.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	287
232.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	286
233.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
234.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
235.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	279
236.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
236.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	278
238.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
239.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	275
240.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
240.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	274
242.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
242.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
242.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
245.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
245.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
247.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
248.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	270
249.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	269
250.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	268
250.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
252.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
253.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	266
253.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
255.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
256.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
256.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
258.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
258.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
260.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
261.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	250
261.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	250
261.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
264.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
264.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
264.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	249
267.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
267.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
267.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	248
267.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
271.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
272.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
273.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	242
274.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	240
275.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	238
276.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
276.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	237
276.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	237
279.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	236
280.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	235
281.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
281.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
283.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	232
284.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	231
285.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
286.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	229
287.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
288.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	227
288.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	227
290.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
291.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
292.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
292.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
294.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
294.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
296.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
297.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
298.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	218
300.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
300.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
302.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
302.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	216
305.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	215
305.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
307.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
307.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
307.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
307.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
307.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
312.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
313.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
313.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	211
315.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
315.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
317.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
318.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
318.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	206
320.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	205
320.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	205
322.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
323.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	203
324.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
324.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	202
326.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	201
327.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	200
328.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
328.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	198
330.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
330.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
332.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
332.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	195
332.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	195
335.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	193
335.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
337.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
337.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	192
339.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
340.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
341.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
342.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
342.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
342.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
345.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
346.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
346.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
348.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
349.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
349.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
349.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	181
349.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
353.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	180
353.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
355.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
356.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	178
357.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
357.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
359.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
359.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
359.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
359.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
363.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	175
364.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
364.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
364.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	174
364.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
368.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
368.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	173
368.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	173
368.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
368.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	173
368.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
374.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
375.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
376.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
377.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	167
378.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
378.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
378.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
381.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
382.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
382.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
384.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
384.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
386.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
387.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
388.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
389.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
390.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
390.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
390.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
393.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
394.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	152
394.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
396.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
396.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	151
398.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	150
398.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	150
398.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	150
398.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	150
398.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
398.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
404.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
404.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
404.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
407.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
408.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
408.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
410.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
410.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
410.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
410.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
414.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
415.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
416.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
416.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	142
418.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	141
418.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
420.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	140
420.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
420.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
423.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
423.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	139
425.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	138
425.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
425.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
428.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
428.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
428.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
431.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
432.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
433.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
433.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
433.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
436.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	130
437.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
438.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	127
438.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
438.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
438.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
442.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
443.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
443.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	124
443.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
443.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
443.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
443.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	124
449.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
450.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
451.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	121
451.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
453.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	120
453.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
453.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
456.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
456.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	119
456.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
459.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
460.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
460.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
462.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
462.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
462.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	116
462.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
466.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
466.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
468.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
468.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	113
468.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
471.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
471.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
473.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
473.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	111
473.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
476.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
476.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
476.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
479.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	109
480.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
480.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
480.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
483.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
483.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
485.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
485.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
485.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
485.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
485.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
490.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
490.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
490.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
490.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
490.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
490.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
496.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
496.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
496.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
496.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
496.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
496.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
502.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
502.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	103
502.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
505.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
505.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
505.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
508.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
508.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
508.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	100
511.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
511.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
513.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
514.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
515.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
515.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
517.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
517.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
517.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	93
520.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
520.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
520.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
520.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
520.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
520.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
526.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
526.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
526.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
526.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
530.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
530.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
532.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
532.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
534.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
534.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
534.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
534.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
534.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
534.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
540.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
541.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
541.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
541.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
541.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	86
545.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
545.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
545.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
545.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
545.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
550.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
550.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
550.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
550.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
550.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
550.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
550.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
557.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	83
557.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
557.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
557.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
557.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
562.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
562.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
562.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
562.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	82
562.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
567.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
567.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	81
567.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
567.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	81
571.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
571.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
571.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
571.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
575.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
575.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
575.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
575.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
575.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
580.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	78
580.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	78
580.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
583.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
583.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
583.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
583.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
587.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
587.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
589.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
589.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
591.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	74
591.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
591.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
591.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
591.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
591.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
597.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
597.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
600.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
600.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
600.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
600.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
604.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
605.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
605.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
605.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
608.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
608.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
608.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
608.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
608.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
613.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
613.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
615.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
615.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
615.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	66
618.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
618.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
618.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
618.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
618.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
618.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
624.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	64
624.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
626.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
626.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
626.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
626.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
626.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
626.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
626.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	63
633.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
633.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
635.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
636.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	60
636.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
636.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
636.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
636.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
636.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
636.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
643.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
643.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
643.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
643.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
643.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
643.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
643.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
650.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	58
650.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
650.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
650.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
650.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
655.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
655.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
655.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
655.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
659.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
659.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
659.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
659.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
659.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
659.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
665.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
665.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
665.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
668.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
668.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
668.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	54
668.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
668.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
668.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
668.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
668.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
668.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
677.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
677.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
677.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
677.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
677.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
677.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
683.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
683.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
683.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
683.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
683.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
683.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
683.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
690.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
690.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
690.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
690.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	51
690.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
695.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
695.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
695.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
695.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
695.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
695.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	50
695.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
695.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
703.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	49
703.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
703.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
703.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
703.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
703.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
709.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
709.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
709.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
709.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
709.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	48
709.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
709.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
716.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
716.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
716.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	47
716.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
716.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
716.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
716.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
716.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
716.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
725.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	46
725.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
725.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
725.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
725.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	46
725.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
725.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
732.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
732.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
732.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
732.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
732.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
732.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
732.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
732.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
732.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
741.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
741.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
741.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
741.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
741.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
741.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
741.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
741.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
741.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
750.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
750.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	43
750.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
750.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
750.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
750.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
750.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
757.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
757.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
757.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	42
757.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
757.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
757.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
763.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	41
763.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
763.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
763.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	41
767.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
767.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
767.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
767.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
767.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
767.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
767.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
774.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
774.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
774.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
774.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
774.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
779.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
779.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
779.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
779.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
779.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
779.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
779.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
779.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
787.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
787.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
787.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
787.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
787.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
787.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
787.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
787.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
787.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
796.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
796.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	36
796.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
796.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
796.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
796.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
796.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
803.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
803.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
803.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
803.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
803.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
803.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
803.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
803.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
803.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
812.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
812.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
812.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
812.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
812.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
812.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
812.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	34
812.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
812.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
812.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
822.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
822.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
822.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
822.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
822.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
822.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
822.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
822.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
822.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
822.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
832.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	32
832.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
832.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
832.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
832.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
832.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
832.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
832.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
832.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
832.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
832.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
843.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
843.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
843.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
843.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
843.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
843.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
843.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
843.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
851.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
851.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
851.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
851.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
851.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
851.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
851.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
851.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
851.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
851.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
851.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
851.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	30
851.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
851.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
851.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
851.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	30
851.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
851.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
869.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
869.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
869.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
869.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
869.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
869.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
869.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
869.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
869.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
869.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
869.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
869.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
869.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
869.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
869.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
869.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
869.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
869.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
887.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
887.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
887.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	28
887.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
887.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
887.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
887.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
887.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
887.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
887.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
887.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
887.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
887.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
887.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
887.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
902.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
902.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
902.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
902.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
902.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
902.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
902.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
902.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
902.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
902.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
902.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
902.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
902.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
915.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	26
915.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
915.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
915.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
915.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
915.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
915.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
915.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
915.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
915.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
915.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
915.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
915.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
915.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
929.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
929.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	25
929.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
929.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
929.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
929.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
929.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
929.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
929.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
929.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
929.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
929.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
929.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
929.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
943.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	24
943.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
943.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
943.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	24
943. Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
943.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
943.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
943.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
943.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
943.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
943.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
954.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
954.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
954.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
954.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
954.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
954.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
954.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
954.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
954.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
954.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
954.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
954.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
954.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
954.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
954.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
969.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
969.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
969.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
969.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
969.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
969.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
969.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
969.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
969.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
969.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
969.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
969.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	22
969.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
969.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
969.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
969.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
969.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
969.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
969.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
988.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
988.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
988.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
988.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
988.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
988.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
988.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
988.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
988.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
988.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
988.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
988.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
988.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
988.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
988.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
988.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
988.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
988.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
988.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1007.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1007.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1007.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	20
1007.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1007.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	20
1007.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1007.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1007.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1007.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1007.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1007.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1007.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1007.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1007.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1007.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	20
1007.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1007.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1007.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	20
1007.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1007.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1007.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1007.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1029.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1029.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1029.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1029.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1029.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	19
1029.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1029.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1029.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1029.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1029.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1029.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1029.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1029.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1029.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1029.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1029.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1029.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1029.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1029.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1029.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1029.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1029.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1029.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1029.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1029.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1029.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1029.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1029.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1057.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1057.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1057.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1057.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1057.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1057.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1057.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1057.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1057.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1057.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1057.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1057.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1057.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1057.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1057.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1057.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1057.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1057.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1057.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	18
1057.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1057.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1057.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1057.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1057.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1057.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1057.	Victoria Principal, USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1083.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1083.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1083.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1083.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1083.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1083.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1083.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1083.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1083.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1083.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1083.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1083.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1083.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1083.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1083.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1083.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	17
1083.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1083.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	17
1083.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1083.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1083.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1083.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1083.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1083.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	17
1083.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1083.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1109.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1109.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1109.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1109.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1109.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	16
1109.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1109.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1109.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1109.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1109.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1109.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1109.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1109.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1109.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1109.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1109.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1109.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1109.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1109.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1109.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1109.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1109.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1109.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1109.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1109.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1109.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	16
1109.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1109.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1109.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1109.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1109.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1109.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1141.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1141.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1141.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1141.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1141.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1141.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1141.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1141.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1141.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1141.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1141.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1141.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1141.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1141.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1141.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1141.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1141.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1141.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	15
1141.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1141.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1141.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1141.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1141.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1141.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1141.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1166.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1166.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1166.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1166.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1166.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1166.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1166.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1166.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1166.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1166.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1166.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1166.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1166.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1166.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1166.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1166.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1166.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	14
1166.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1166.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1166.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1166.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1166.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1166.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1166.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1166.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1166.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1166.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1166.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1166.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1166.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1166.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1166.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1166.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1166.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1166.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1166.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1166.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1166.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1166.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1166.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1206.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1206.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1206.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1206.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1206.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1206.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1206.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1206.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1206.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1206.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1206.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1206.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1206.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1206.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1206.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1206.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1206.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1206.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1206.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1206.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1206.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1206.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1206.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1206.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1206.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1206.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1206.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1206.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1206.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1206.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1206.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1237.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1237.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1237.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1237.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1237.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1237.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1237.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	12
1237.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1237.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1237.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1237.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1237.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1237.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1237.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1237.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1237.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1237.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1237.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1237.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1237.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1237.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1237.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1237.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1237.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1237.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1237.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1237.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1237.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1237.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1237.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1237.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1237.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1237.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1237.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1237.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1237.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1237.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1237.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1275.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1275.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1275.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1275.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1275.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1275.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1275.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1275.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1275.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1275.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1275.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1275.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1275.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1275.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1275.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1275.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1275.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1275.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1275.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1275.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1275.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1275.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1275.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1275.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1275.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1275.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1275.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1275.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1275.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1275.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1275.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1275.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1313.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1313.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1313.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1313.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1313.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1313.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1313.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1313.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1313.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1313.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1313.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1313.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1313.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1313.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1313.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1313.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1313.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1313.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1313.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1313.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1313.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1313.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1313.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1313.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1313.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1313.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1313.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1313.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1313.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1313.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1313.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1313.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1313.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1313.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1313.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1313.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1313.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1313.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1313.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1313.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1313.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1313.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1313.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1313.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1313.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1313.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1313.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1313.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1313.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1313.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1313.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1313.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1313.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1313.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1313.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1313.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1313.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1313.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1313.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1313.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1313.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1313.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1313.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1313.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1313.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1313.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1313.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1313.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1313.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1313.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1313.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1313.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1313.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1313.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1313.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1313.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1389.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1389.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1389.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1389.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1389.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1389.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1389.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1389.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1389.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1389.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1389.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1389.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1389.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1389.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1389.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1389.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1389.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1389.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1389.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1389.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1389.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1389.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1389.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1389.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1389.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1389.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1389.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1389.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1389.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1389.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1389.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1389.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1389.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1389.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1389.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1389.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1389.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1389.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1389.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1389.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1389.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1389.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1389.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1389.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1389.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1389.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1389.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1389.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1389.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1389.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1389.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1389.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1389.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1389.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1389.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1389.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1389.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1389.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1389.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1389.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1389.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1389.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1389.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1389.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1389.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1389.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1389.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1389.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1389.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1389.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1389.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1389.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1389.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1389.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1389.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1389.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1389.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1389.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1389.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1389.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1389.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1389.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1389.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1389.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1389.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1389.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1389.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1389.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1389.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1389.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1389.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1389.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1389.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1389.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1389.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1484.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1484.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1484.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1484.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1484.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1484.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1484.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1484.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1484.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1484.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1484.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1484.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1484.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1484.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	8
1484.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1484.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1484.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1484.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1484.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1484.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1484.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1484.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1484.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1484.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1484.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1484.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1484.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1484.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1484.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1484.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1484.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1484.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1484.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1484.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1484.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1484.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1484.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1484.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1484.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1484.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1484.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1484.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1484.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1484.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1484.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1484.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1484.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1484.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1484.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1484.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1484.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	8
1484.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1484.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1484.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1484.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1484.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1484.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1484.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1484.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1484.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1484.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1484.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1484.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1484.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1484.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1484.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1484.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1484.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1484.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	8
1484.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1484.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1484.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1484.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1484.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1484.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1484.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1484.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1484.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1484.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	8
1484.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1484.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1484.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1484.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1484.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1484.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1484.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1484.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1484.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1484.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1484.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1574.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1574.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1574.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1574.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1574.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1574.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1574.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1574.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1574.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1574.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1574.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1574.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1574.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1574.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1574.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1574.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1574.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1574.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1574.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1574.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1574.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1574.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1574.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1574.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1574.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1574.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1574.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1574.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1574.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1574.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1574.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1574.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1574.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1574.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1574.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1574.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1574.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1574.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1574.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1574.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1574.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1574.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1574.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1574.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1574.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1574.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1574.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1574.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1574.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1574.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1574.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1574.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1574.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1574.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1574.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1574.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1574.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1574.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1574.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1574.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1574.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1574.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1574.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1574.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1574.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1574.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1574.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1574.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1574.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1574.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1574.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1574.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1574.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1574.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1648.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1648.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1648.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1648.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1648.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1648.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1648.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1648.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1648.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1648.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1648.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1648.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1648.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1648.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1648.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1648.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1648.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1648.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1648.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1648.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1648.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1648.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	6
1648.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1648.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1648.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1648.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1648.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1648.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1648.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1648.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1648.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1648.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1648.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1648.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1648.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1648.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1648.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1648.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1648.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1648.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1648.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1648.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1648.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1648.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1648.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1648.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1648.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1648.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1648.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1648.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1648.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1648.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1648.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1648.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1648.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1648.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1648.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04,90 in Bordeaux/F,	6
1648.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1648.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1648.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1648.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1648.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1648.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1648.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1648.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1648.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1648.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1648.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1648.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1648.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1648.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1648.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1648.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1648.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1648.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1648.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1648.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1648.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1648.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1648.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1648.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1648.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1648.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1648.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1648.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1733.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1733.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1733.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1733.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1733.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1733.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1733.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1733.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1733.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1733.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1733.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1733.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1733.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1733.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1733.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1733.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1733.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1733.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1733.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1733.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1733.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1733.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1733.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1733.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1733.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1733.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1733.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1733.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1733.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1733.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1733.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1733.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1733.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1733.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1733.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1733.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1733.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	5
1733.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1733.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1733.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1733.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1733.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1733.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1733.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1733.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1733.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1733.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1733.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1733.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1733.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1733.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1733.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1733.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1733.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1733.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1733.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1733.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1733.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1733.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1733.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1733.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1733.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1733.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1733.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1733.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1733.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1733.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1733.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1733.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1733.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1733.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1733.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1733.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1733.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1733.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1733.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1733.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1733.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1733.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1733.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1733.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1733.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1733.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1733.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1733.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1733.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1733.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1733.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1733.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1733.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1733.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1733.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1733.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1733.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1733.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1733.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1829.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1829.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1829.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1829.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1829.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1829.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1829.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1829.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1829.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1829.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1829.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1829.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1829.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1829.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1829.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1829.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1829.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1829.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1829.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1829.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1829.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1829.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1829.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1829.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1829.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1829.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1829.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1829.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1829.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1829.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1829.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1829.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1829.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1829.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1829.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1829.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1829.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1829.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1829.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1829.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1829.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1829.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1829.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1829.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1829.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1829.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1829.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1829.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1829.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1829.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1829.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1829.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1829.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1829.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1829.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1829.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1829.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1829.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1829.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1829.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1829.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1829.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1829.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1829.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1829.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1829.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1829.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1829.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1829.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1829.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1829.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1829.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1829.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1829.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1829.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1829.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	4
1829.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1829.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1829.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1829.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1829.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1829.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1829.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1829.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1829.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1829.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1829.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1829.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1829.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1829.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1829.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1829.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1829.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1829.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1829.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1829.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1829.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1829.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1829.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1829.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1929.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1929.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1929.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1929.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1929.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1929.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1929.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1929.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1929.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1929.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1929.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1929.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1929.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1929.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1929.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1929.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1929.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1929.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1929.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1929.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1929.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1929.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1929.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1929.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1929.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1929.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1929.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1929.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1929.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1929.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1929.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1929.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1929.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1929.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1929.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1929.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1929.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1929.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1929.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1929.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1929.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1929.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1929.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1929.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1929.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1929.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1929.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1929.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1929.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1929.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1929.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1929.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1929.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1929.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1929.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1929.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1929.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1929.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1929.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1929.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1929.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1929.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1929.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1929.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1929.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1929.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1929.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1929.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1929.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1929.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1929.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1929.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1929.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1929.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1929.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1929.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1929.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1929.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1929.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1929.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1929.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1929.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1929.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1929.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1929.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1929.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1929.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1929.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1929.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1929.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1929.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1929.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1929.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1929.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1929.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1929.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1929.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1929.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1929.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1929.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2029.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2029.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2029.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2029.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2029.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2029.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2029.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2029.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2029.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2029.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2029.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2029.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2029.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2029.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2029.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2029.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2029.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2029.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2029.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2029.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2029.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2029.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2029.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2029.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2029.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2029.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2029.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2029.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2029.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2029.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2029.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2029.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2029.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2029.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2029.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2029.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2029.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2029.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2029.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2029.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2029.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2029.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2029.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2029.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2029.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2029.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2029.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2029.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2029.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2029.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2029.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2029.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2029.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2029.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2029.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2029.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2029.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2029.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2029.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2029.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2029.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2029.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2029.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2029.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2029.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2029.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2029.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2029.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2029.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2029.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2029.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2029.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2029.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2029.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2029.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2029.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2029.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2029.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2029.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2029.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2029.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2029.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2029.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2029.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2029.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2029.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2029.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2029.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2029.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2029.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2029.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2029.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2029.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2029.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2029.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2029.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2029.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2029.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2029.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2029.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2029.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2029.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2029.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2029.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2029.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2029.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2029.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2029.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2029.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2029.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2029.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2029.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2029.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2029.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2029.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2029.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2029.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2029.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2147.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2147.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2147.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2147.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2147.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2147.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2147.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2147.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2147.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2147.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2147.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2147.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2147.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2147.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2147.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2147.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2147.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2147.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2147.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2147.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2147.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2147.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2147.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2147.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2147.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2147.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2147.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2147.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2147.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2147.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2147.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2147.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2147.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2147.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2147.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2147.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2147.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2147.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2147.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2147.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2147.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2147.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	1
2147.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2147.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2147.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2147.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2147.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2147.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2147.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2147.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2147.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2147.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2147.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2147.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2147.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2147.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2147.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2147.	Genesid Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2147.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2147.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2147.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2147.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2147.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2147.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2147.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2147.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2147.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2147.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2147.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2147.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2147.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2147.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2147.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2147.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2147.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2147.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2147.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2147.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2147.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2147.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2147.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2147.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2147.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2147.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2147.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2147.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2147.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2147.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2147.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2147.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2147.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2147.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2147.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2147.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2147.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2147.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2147.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2147.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2147.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2147.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2147.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2147.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2147.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2147.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2147.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2147.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2147.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2147.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2147.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2147.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2147.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2147.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2147.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2147.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2147.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2147.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2147.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2147.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2147.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2147.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2147.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2147.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2147.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2147.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2147.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2147.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2147.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2147.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2147.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	1
2147.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2147.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2147.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2147.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2147.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2147.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2147.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2147.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2147.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2147.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2147.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2147.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2147.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2147.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2147.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2147.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2147.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2147.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4152
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2885
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2454
4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2391
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2201
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1756
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1744
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1740

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7542
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7519
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4646
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2061
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2007
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1932
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1683
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1592

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## tino2003 (4 März 2021)

März 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Relleumlime (5 März 2021)

März 2021
.
1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Alexandra Kröber
4. Anne Willmes
5. Yve Fehring
6. Hendrike Brenninckmeyer
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Jule Gölsdorf
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Mara Bergmann
10. Stephanie Meißner
10. Birgit Klaus


----------



## hsvmann (7 März 2021)

*03 / 20*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Delta Goodrem
5. Petra Nemcova
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## maggi77 (8 März 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Chloe Sims
6. Khloe Terae
7. Demi Rose Mawby
8. Bianca Gascoigne
9. Angela Karpova
10.Maria Hering


----------



## STF (9 März 2021)

März 21

1. Ruth Moschner
2. Eva Diederich
3. Angelique Kerber
4. Angela Finger-Erben
5. Judith Rakers
6. Christine von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Ina Dietz
8. Susan Link
9. Susanne Langhans
10. Marlen Neuenschwander
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## ManuN (15 März 2021)

März 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Rebecca Mir
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Sonja Liebing
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Ryan Atwood (15 März 2021)

März 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Britta Hofmann 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
05.) Alina Merkau 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
08.) Rosario Dawson 
09.) Veronika Klimovits 
10.) Laura Papendick


----------



## lappi (20 März 2021)

März 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Lou de Laâge

6 Jella Haase
7 Keira Knightley
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Madeleine Wehle
10 Katie Holmes


----------



## gaertner23 (21 März 2021)

hier mein März-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Annette Betz
8.) Barbara Hahlweg
9.) Yve Fehring
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## kamy (21 März 2021)

*2021 - 03

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## taurus blue (21 März 2021)

1.Judith Rakers
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Katrin Bauerfeind
4. Carolin Kebekus
5. Stefanie Hertel
6. Anne Gesthysen
7. Gabie Lüeße
8. Madeleine Wehle
9. Katrin Müller Hohenstein
10. Nina Heinemann

Für März! :thumbup:


----------



## Cav (23 März 2021)

*Ranking März 2021*


1	Alica Schmidt


 

2	Victoria Justice


 

3	Amalie Iuel


 

4	Irina Shayk


 

5	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6	Rachel Cook


 

7	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

8	Kendall Jenner


 

9	Nina Agdal


 

10	Arina Perchik


 

10	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez




10	Sofia Resing


----------



## dabi (23 März 2021)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan Fox
3.Yasmine Bleeth
4.Adriana Lima
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Jessica Biel
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## duda2 (24 März 2021)

1. Zendaya
2. Sabrina Carpenter
3. Alessia Cara
4. Emilia Clarke
5. Olivia Holt
6. Olivia Rodrigo
7. Alina Merkau
8. Victoria Justice
9. Iris Mareike Steen 
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## Cav (25 März 2021)

Neuerlicher Wechsel an der Spitze, aber der Monat ist ja noch nicht vorbei 

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 25.03.2021, 03:05

1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7558
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7552
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4681
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4174
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2902
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2454
9.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2395
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2201
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2088
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2009
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1942
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1757
17.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1750
18.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1744
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1693
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1602
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1591
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1469
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1344
28.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1280
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1276
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1274
31.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1209
33.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1200
34.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1193
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1160
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1150
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1147
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1100
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1096
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1049
42.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1019
44.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1006
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1006
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	998
47.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	977
49.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	948
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
51.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	913
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	901
54.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	899
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
56.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
57.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
58.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	869
59.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	868
60.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	864
61.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	849
63.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
64.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
65.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	818
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	801
67.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
68.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	775
68.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	761
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
72.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	754
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	741
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	723
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	705
79.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	699
80.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	685
82.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
83.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	675
83.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	675
85.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
86.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	652
87.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
88.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	649
89.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	642
90.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	629
91.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
92.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
93.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	590
95.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	587
95.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	587
97.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	581
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 571
99.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	570
100.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	555
101.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
102.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
103.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	543
104.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	542
105.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
105.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
107.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	534
108.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
109.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
109.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
111.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	517
112.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	514
113.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	513
113.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	513
115.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
116.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
117.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
117.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
119.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
119.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	500
121.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
123.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
125.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	481
126.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
127.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	475
127.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
129.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	471
129.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
131.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	469
131.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
133.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
134.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
134.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	462
136.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
137.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
138.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	458
139.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
140.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	448
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	447
142.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	443
145.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
146.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	432
146.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
148.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
149.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
149.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
151.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
152.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	422
153.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
154.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
155.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
156.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	412
156.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
158.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
159.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
160.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	403
161.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
162.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
163.	Jena Malone,	USA, 21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
164.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
165.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	387
165.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
167.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	386
167.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
169.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	384
169.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	384
171.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
172.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	380
173.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	376
173.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
175.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
175.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	375
175.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	375
179.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
180.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	372
181.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
182.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
183.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	361
184.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	358
185.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
186.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	354
187.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	353
188.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	350
189.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
190.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	346
190.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	346
192.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	345
193.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	341
194.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
194.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
196.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
196.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
196.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
199.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
199.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
201.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	334
202.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	332
202.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	332
204.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	330
204.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
204.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
207.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
208.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	324
208.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
210.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
211.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
211.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
213.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
214.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	316
215.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
216.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
217.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
218.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	301
219.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
219.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
221.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
222.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	294
223.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
224.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
224.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	291
226.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	289
226.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	289
228.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
228.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
230.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
230.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
230.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	287
233.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
234.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
235.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	282
236.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	280
237.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	279
238.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
239.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
240.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	275
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	275
242.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
243.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
243.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
243.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
246.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
246.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
248.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
249.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	270
250.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	269
251.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
252.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
252.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
254.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
255.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	257
255.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
257.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
257.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
259.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
259.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
261.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	253
261.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	253
263.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
264.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
265.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
265.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
267.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
267.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
267.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	248
267.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
271.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	247
272.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
273.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	243
274.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	240
275.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	239
276.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	238
276.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238
278.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
278.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	237
278.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	237
281.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	235
282.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
282.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
284.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	233
285.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	231
286.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
287.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	229
288.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
289.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	227
290.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
291.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
292.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
292.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
294.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
294.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
296.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
297.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	219
299.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
300.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
300.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
302.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
302.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
302.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	216
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	216
306.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	215
306.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
308.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
308.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
308.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
308.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
308.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
308.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	214
314.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
314.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	212
316.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
317.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	210
318.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
318.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
320.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
321.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
321.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	207
321.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	207
324.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
325.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	205
326.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
327.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
327.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	202
329.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
329.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	198
331.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
331.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
333.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
333.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	195
335.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	193
335.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
337.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
337.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	192
339.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
340.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
341.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
342.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
342.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	186
342.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
345.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	185
346.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
347.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
347.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
349.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	182
349.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
351.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
351.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
351.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	181
351.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
355.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
356.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
357.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	178
358.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	177
358.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
358.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
361.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
361.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
361.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
361.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
365.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	175
366.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
366.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
366.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	174
366.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
370.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
370.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
370.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	173
370.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
374.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
375.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
376.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
377.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	167
378.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
378.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
378.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
381.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
382.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
382.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
384.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
384.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
386.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
387.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
388.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
389.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
389.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	156
391.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
391.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
391.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
394.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
394.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
396.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	152
396.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
398.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
398.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
400.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	150
400.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	150
400.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	150
400.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
404.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
404.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
404.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
407.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	148
408.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
409.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
409.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
411.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
411.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
411.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
411.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	144
415.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
417.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
418.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
418.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	142
420.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
421.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
421.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
421.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	140
424.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
425.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	138
425.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
425.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
428.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
428.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
428.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
431.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
432.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
433.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
433.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
433.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
436.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	130
436.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	130
438.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
439.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	127
439.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
439.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
439.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
443.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
444.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	124
444.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	124
444.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
444.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
444.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
449.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
450.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
451.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	121
451.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
453.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	120
453.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
453.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
456.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
456.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	119
456.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
459.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
460.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
460.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
462.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
462.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
462.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	116
462.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	116
462.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
467.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	114
467.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
469.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
469.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	113
469.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
472.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
472.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
474.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
474.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
476.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
476.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
476.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
479.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	109
480.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
480.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
480.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
483.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
483.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
485.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
485.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
485.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
485.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
485.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
490.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
490.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
490.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
490.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
490.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
490.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
496.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
496.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
496.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
496.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
496.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
496.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
502.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
502.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	103
502.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
505.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
505.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
505.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
508.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
508.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
508.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	100
511.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
511.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
513.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
514.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
515.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
515.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
517.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
517.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
517.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	93
520.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
520.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
520.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
520.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
520.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
520.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
526.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	91
526.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
526.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
526.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
526.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
531.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	90
531.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
531.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
534.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
534.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
536.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
536.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
536.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
536.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
536.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
536.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
542.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	87
542.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
544.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
544.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
544.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
547.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	85
547.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
547.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
547.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
547.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
547.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
553.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
553.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
553.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
553.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
553.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
553.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
553.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
560.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
560.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
560.	Sasha Banks,	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	83
560.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
564.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
564.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
564.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
564.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	82
564.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
569.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
569.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
569.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	81
572.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
572.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
572.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
572.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
576.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
576.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
576.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
576.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
576.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
581.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	78
581.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
583.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
583.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
583.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
583.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
587.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
587.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
589.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
589.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
591.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	74
591.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
591.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
591.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
591.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
591.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
597.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
597.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
600.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
600.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
600.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
600.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
604.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
605.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
605.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
605.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
608.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	68
608.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
608.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
608.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
608.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
608.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
614.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
614.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
616.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
616.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
616.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	66
619.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
619.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
619.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
619.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
619.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
619.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
625.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	64
625.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
627.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
627.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
627.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
627.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
627.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
627.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
627.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	63
634.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
634.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
636.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
637.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	60
637.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
637.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
637.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
637.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
637.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
637.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
644.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
644.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
644.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
644.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
644.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
644.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
644.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
651.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	58
651.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
651.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
651.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
651.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
656.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
656.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
656.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
656.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
660.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
660.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
660.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
660.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
660.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
660.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
666.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
666.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
666.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
669.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
669.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
669.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
669.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
669.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
669.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
669.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
669.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
677.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
677.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
677.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
677.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
677.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
677.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
677.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
684.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
684.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
684.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
684.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
684.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
684.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
684.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
691.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
691.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
691.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
691.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	51
691.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	51
691.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
691.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	51
698.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
698.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
698.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
698.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
698.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
698.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	50
698. Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
698.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
706.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	49
706.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	49
706.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
706.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
706.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
706.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
706.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
713.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
713.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
713.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
713.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
713.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
713.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
719.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
719.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
719.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	47
719.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
719.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
719.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
719.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
719.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
719.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
728.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
728.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
728.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
728.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
728.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
733.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	45
733.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
733.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
733.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
733.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
733.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
733.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
733.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
733.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
733.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
743.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
743.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
743.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
743.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
743.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
743.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
743.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
743.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
743.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
752.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
752.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	43
752.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
752.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
752.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
752.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
752.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
759.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
759.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
759.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	42
759.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
759.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
759.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
765.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
765.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
767.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	40
767.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
767.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
767.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
767.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
767.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
767.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
767.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
775.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
775.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
775.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
775.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
775.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
780.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
780.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
780.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
780.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
780.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
780.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
780.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
780.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
788.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
788.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
788.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
788.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
788.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
788.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
788.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
788.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
788.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
797.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
797.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	36
797.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
797.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
797.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
797.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
797.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
804.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
804.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
804.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
804.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
804.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
804.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
804.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	35
804.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
804.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	35
804.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
804.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
815.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
815.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
815.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
815.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
815.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
815.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
815.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
815.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
815.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
824.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
824.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
824.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
824.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
824.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
824.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
824.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
824.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
824.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
824.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
824.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
835.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
835.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
835.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
835.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
835.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
835.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
835.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	32
835.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
835.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
835.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
835.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
846.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
846.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
846.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
846.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
846.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
846.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
846.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
846.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
854.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
854.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
854.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
854.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
854.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
854.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
854.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
854.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
854.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
854.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
854.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
854.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	30
854.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
854.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
854.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
854.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
854.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
871.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
871.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
871.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
871.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
871.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
871.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
871.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
871.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
871.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
871.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
871.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
871.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
871.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
871.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
871.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
871.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
871.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
871.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
889.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
889.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
889.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
889.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
889.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
889.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
889.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
889.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
889.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
889.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
889.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
889.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
889.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
889.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
903.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
903.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	27
903.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
903.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
903.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
903.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
903.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
903.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
903.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
903.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
903.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
903.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
903.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
903.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
917.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	26
917.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
917.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
917.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
917.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
917.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
917.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
917.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
917.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
917.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
917.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
917.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
917.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
917.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
931.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
931.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	25
931.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
931.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
931.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
931.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
931.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
931.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
931.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
931.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
931.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
931.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
931.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
931.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
945.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	24
945.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
945.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
945.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
945.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
945.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
945.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
945.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
945.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
945.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
955.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
955.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
955.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
955.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
955.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
955.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
955.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
955.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
955.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
955.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
955.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	23
955.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
955.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
955.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
955.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
955.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
955.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
972.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
972.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
972.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
972.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
972.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
972.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
972.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
972.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
972.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
972.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
972.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
972.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	22
972.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
972.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
972.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
972.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
972.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
972.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
972.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
991.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
991.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
991.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	21
991.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
991.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
991.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
991.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
991.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
991.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
991.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
991.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
991.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
991.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
991.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
991.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
991.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
991.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
991.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
991.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
991.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
991.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1012.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1012.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1012.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	20
1012.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1012.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1012.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1012.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1012.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1012.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1012.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1012.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1012.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1012.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1012.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1012.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1012.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	20
1012.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1012.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1012.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1012.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1032.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1032.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1032.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1032.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1032.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1032.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	19
1032.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1032.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1032.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1032.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1032.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1032.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1032.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1032.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1032.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1032.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1032.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1032.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1032.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1032.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1032.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1032.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1032.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	19
1032.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1032.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1032.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1032.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1032.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1060.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1060.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1060.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1060.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1060.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1060.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1060.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1060.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1060.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1060.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1060.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1060.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1060.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1060.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1060.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1060.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1060.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	18
1060.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1060.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1060.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1060.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1060.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1060.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1060.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1060.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1060.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1060.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1087.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1087.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	17
1087.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1087.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1087.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1087.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1087.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1087.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1087.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1087.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	17
1087.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1087.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1087.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1087.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1087.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1087.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1087.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1087.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	17
1087.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1087.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1087.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1087.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1087.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1087.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1087.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1112.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1112.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1112.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1112.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1112.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1112.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1112.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1112.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1112.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1112.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1112.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1112.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1112.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1112.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1112.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1112.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1112.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1112.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1112.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1112.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1112.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1112.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1112.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1112.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1112.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1112.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	16
1112.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1112.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1112.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1112.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1112.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1112.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1144.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1144.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1144.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1144.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1144.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1144.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1144.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1144.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1144.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1144.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1144.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1144.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1144.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1144.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1144.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1144.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1144.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1144.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1144.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1144.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1144.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1144.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1144.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1144.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1168.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1168.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1168.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1168.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1168.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1168.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1168.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1168.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1168.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1168.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1168.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1168.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1168.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1168.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1168.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1168.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1168.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1168.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1168.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1168.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1168.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1168.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1168.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1168.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1168.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1168.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1168.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1168.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1168.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1168.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1168.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1168.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1168.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1168.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1168.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1168.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1168.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1168.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1168.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1207.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1207.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1207.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1207.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1207.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1207.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1207.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1207.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1207.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1207.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1207.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1207.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1207.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1207.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1207.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1207.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1207.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1207.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1207.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1207.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1207.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1207.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1207.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1207.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1207.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1207.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1207.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1207.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1207.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1207.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1207.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1238.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1238.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1238.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1238.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1238.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1238.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1238.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1238.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1238.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1238.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1238.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1238.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1238.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1238.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1238.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1238.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1238.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1238.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1238.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1238.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1238.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1238.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1238.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1238.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1238.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1238.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1238.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1238.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1238.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1238.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1238.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1238.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1238.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1238.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1238.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1238.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1238.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1238.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1276.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1276.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1276.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1276.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1276.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	11
1276.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1276.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1276.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1276.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1276.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1276.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1276.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1276.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1276.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1276.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1276.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1276.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1276.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1276.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1276.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1276.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1276.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1276.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1276.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1276.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1276.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1276.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1276.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1276.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1276.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1276.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1276.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1276.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1276.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1316.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1316.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1316.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1316.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1316.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1316.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1316.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1316.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1316.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1316.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1316.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1316.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1316.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1316.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1316.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1316.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1316.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1316.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1316.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1316.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1316.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1316.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1316.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1316.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1316.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1316.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1316.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1316.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1316.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1316.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1316.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1316.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1316.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1316.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1316.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1316.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1316.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1316.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1316.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1316.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1316.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1316.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1316.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1316.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1316.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1316.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1316.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1316.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1316.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1316.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1316.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1316.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1316.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1316.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1316.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1316.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1316.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1316.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1316.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1316.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1316.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1316.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1316.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1316.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1316.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1316.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1316.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1316.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1316.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1316.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1316.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1316.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	10
1316.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1316.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1316.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1316.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1316.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1393.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1393.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1393.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1393.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1393.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1393.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1393.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1393.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1393.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1393.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1393.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1393.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1393.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1393.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1393.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1393.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1393.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1393.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1393.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1393.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1393.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1393.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1393.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1393.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1393.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1393.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1393.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1393.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1393.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1393.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1393.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1393.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1393.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1393.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1393.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1393.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1393.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1393.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1393.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1393.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1393.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1393.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1393.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1393.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1393.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1393.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1393.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1393.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1393.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1393.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1393.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1393.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1393.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1393.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1393.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1393.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1393.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1393.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1393.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1393.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1393.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1393.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1393.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1393.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1393.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1393.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1393.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1393.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1393.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1393.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1393.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1393.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1393.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1393.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1393.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1393.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1393.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1393.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1393.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1393.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1393.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1393.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1393.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1393.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	9
1393.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1393.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1393.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1393.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1393.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1393.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1393.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1393.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1393.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1393.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1393.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1393.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1489.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1489.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1489.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1489.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1489.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1489.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1489.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1489.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1489.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1489.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1489.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1489.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1489.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1489.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1489.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1489.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1489.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1489.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1489.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1489.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1489.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1489.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1489.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1489.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1489.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1489.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1489.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1489.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1489.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1489.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1489.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1489.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1489.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1489.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1489.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1489.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1489.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1489.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1489.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1489.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1489.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1489.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1489.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1489.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1489.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1489.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1489.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1489.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1489.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1489.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	8
1489.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1489.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1489.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1489.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1489.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1489.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1489.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1489.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1489.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1489.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1489.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1489.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1489.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1489.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1489.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1489.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1489.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1489.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1489.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1489.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1489.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1489.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1489.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1489.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1489.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1489.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1489.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1489.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1489.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1489.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1489.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1489.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1489.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1489.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1489.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1489.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1489.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1576.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1576.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1576.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1576.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1576.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1576.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1576.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1576.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1576.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1576.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1576.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1576.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1576.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1576.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1576.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1576.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1576.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1576.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1576.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1576.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1576.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1576.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1576.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1576.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1576.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1576.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1576.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1576.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1576.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1576.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1576.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1576.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1576.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1576.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1576.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1576.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1576.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1576.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1576.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1576.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1576.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1576.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1576.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	7
1576.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1576.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1576.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1576.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1576.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1576.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1576.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1576.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1576.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1576.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1576.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1576.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1576.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1576.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1576.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1576.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1576.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1576.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1576.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1576.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1576.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1576.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1576.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1576.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1576.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1576.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1576.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1576.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1576.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1576.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1576.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1650.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1650.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1650.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1650.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1650.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA, 6
1650.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1650.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1650.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1650.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1650.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1650.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1650.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1650.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1650.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1650.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1650.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1650.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1650.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1650.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1650.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1650.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1650.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	6
1650.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1650.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1650.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1650.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1650.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1650.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1650.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1650.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1650.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1650.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1650.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1650.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1650.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1650.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1650.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1650.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1650.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1650.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1650.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1650.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1650.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1650.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1650.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1650.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1650.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1650.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1650.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1650.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1650.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1650.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1650.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1650.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1650.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1650.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1650.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1650.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1650.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1650.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1650.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1650.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1650.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1650.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1650.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1650.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1650.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1650.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1650.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1650.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1650.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1650.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1650.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1650.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1650.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1650.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1650.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1650.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1650.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1650.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1650.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1650.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1650.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1650.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1734.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1734.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1734.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1734.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1734.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1734.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1734.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1734.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1734.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1734.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1734.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1734.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1734.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1734.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1734.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1734.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1734.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1734.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1734.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1734.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1734.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1734.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1734.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1734.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1734.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1734.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1734.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1734.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1734.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1734.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1734.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1734.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1734.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1734.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1734.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1734.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1734.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1734.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1734.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1734.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1734.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1734.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1734.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1734.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1734.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1734.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1734.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1734.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1734.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1734.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	5
1734.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1734.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1734.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1734.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1734.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1734.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1734.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1734.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1734.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1734.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1734.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1734.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1734.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1734.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1734.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1734.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1734.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1734.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1734.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1734.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1734.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1734.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1734.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1734.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1734.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1734.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1734.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1734.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1734.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1734.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1734.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1734.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1734.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1734.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1734.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1734.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1734.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1734.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1734.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1734.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1734.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1734.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1734.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1734.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1734.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1734.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1830.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1830.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1830.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1830.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1830.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1830.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1830.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1830.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1830.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1830.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1830.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1830.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1830.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1830.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1830.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1830.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1830.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1830.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1830.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1830.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1830.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1830.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1830.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1830.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1830.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1830.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1830.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1830.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1830.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1830.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1830.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1830.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1830.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1830.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1830.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1830.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1830.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1830.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1830.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1830.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1830.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1830.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1830.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1830.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1830.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1830.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1830.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1830.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1830.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1830.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1830.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1830.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1830.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1830.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1830.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1830.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1830.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1830.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1830.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1830.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1830.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1830.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1830.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1830.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1830.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1830.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1830.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1830.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1830.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1830.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1830.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1830.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1830.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1830.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1830.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1830.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	4
1830.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1830.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1830.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1830.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1830.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1830.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1830.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1830.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1830.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1830.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1830.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1830.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1830.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1830.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1830.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1830.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1830.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1830.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1830.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1830.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1830.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1830.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1830.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1830.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1930.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1930.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1930.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1930.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1930.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1930.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1930.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1930.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1930.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1930.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1930.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1930.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1930.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1930.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1930.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1930.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1930.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1930.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1930.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1930.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1930.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1930.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1930.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1930.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1930.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1930.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1930.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1930.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1930.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1930.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1930.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1930.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1930.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1930.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1930.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1930.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1930.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1930.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1930.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1930.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1930.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1930.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1930.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1930.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1930.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1930.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1930.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1930.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1930.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1930.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1930.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1930.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1930.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1930.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1930.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1930.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1930.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1930.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1930.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1930.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1930.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1930.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1930.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1930.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1930.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1930.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1930.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1930.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1930.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1930.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1930.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1930.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1930.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1930.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1930.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1930.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1930.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1930.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1930.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1930.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1930.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1930.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1930.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1930.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1930.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1930.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1930.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1930.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1930.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1930.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1930.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1930.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1930.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1930.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1930.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1930.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1930.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1930.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1930.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1930.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2030.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2030.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2030.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2030.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2030.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2030.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2030.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2030.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2030.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2030.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2030.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2030.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2030.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2030.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2030.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2030.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2030.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2030.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2030.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2030.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2030.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2030.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2030.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2030.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2030.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2030.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2030.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2030.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2030.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2030.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2030.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2030.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2030.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2030.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2030.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2030.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2030.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2030.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2030.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2030.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2030.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2030.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2030.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2030.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2030.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2030.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2030.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2030.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2030.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2030.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2030.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2030.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2030.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2030.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2030.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2030.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2030.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2030.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2030.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2030.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2030.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2030.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2030.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2030.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2030.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2030.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2030.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2030.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2030.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2030.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2030.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2030.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2030.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2030.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2030.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2030.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2030.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2030.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2030.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2030.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2030.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2030.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2030.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2030.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2030.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2030.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2030.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2030.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2030.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2030.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2030.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2030.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2030.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2030.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2030.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2030.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2030.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2030.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2030.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2030.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2030.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2030.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2030.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2030.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2030.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2030.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2030.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2030.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2030.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2030.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2030.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2030.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2030.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2030.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2030.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2030.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2030.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2030.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2148.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2148.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2148.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2148.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2148.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2148.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2148.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2148.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2148.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2148.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2148.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2148.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2148.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2148.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2148.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2148.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2148.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2148.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2148.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2148.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2148.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2148.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2148.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2148.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2148.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2148.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2148.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2148.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2148.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2148.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2148.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2148.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2148.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2148.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2148.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2148.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2148.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2148.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2148.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2148.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2148.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2148.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	1
2148.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2148.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2148.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2148.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2148.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2148.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2148.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2148.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2148.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2148.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2148.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2148.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB, 1
2148.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2148.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2148.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2148.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2148.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2148.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2148.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2148.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2148.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2148.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2148.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2148.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2148.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2148.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2148.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2148.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2148.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2148.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2148.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2148.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2148.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2148.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2148.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2148.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2148.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2148.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2148.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2148.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2148.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2148.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2148.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2148.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2148.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2148.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2148.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2148.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2148.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2148.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2148.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2148.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2148.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2148.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2148.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2148.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2148.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2148.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2148.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2148.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2148.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2148.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2148.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2148.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2148.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2148.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2148.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2148.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2148.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2148.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2148.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2148.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2148.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2148.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2148.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2148.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2148.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2148.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2148.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2148.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2148.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2148.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2148.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2148.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2148.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2148.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2148.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	1
2148.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2148.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2148.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2148.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2148.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2148.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2148.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2148.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2148.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2148.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2148.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2148.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2148.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2148.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2148.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2148.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2148.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2148.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4174
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2902
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2454
4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2395
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2201
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1757
9.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1750
10.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1744

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7558
2.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7552
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4681
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2088
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2009
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1942
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1693
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1602

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## StefanKa (27 März 2021)

1. Lena Gercke 







2. Susanne Seel






3. Katrin Albsteiger






4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Alyssa Milano






6. Felicitas Woll






7. Sarah Bogen






8. Anna-Julia Antonucci






9. Ania Niedieck






10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## taurus79 (28 März 2021)

März 2021

1. Stefanie Heinzmann
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Jessy Wellmer
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Harriet von Waldenfels
6. Anna Planken
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Laura Siegemund
9. Ruth Hofmann
10.Laura Wontorra


----------



## Quick Nick (29 März 2021)

März 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Jana Azizi
06. Alina Merkau 
07. Veronika Klimovits 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## NEF (30 März 2021)

März 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Anna Kendrick
6. Jordana Brewster
7. Megan Fox
8. Lily Collins
9. Nina Agdal
10. Kelli Berglund
10. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio*


----------



## Devilfish (30 März 2021)

März

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Taylor Momsen
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Ariana Grande
7. Demi Lovato
8. Sabrina Carpenter
9. Chrissy Costanza
10. Maggie Lindemann (born July 21, 1998 Dallas, USA)
10. Hayley Williams
10. Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## Don Sven (30 März 2021)

1. Lena Gercke

2. Michaela Kaniber

3. Dorothee Bär

4. Birte Glang

5. Iris Mareike Steen

6. Alyssa Milano

7. Sophie Marceau

8. Vaile Fuchs

9. Yana Gercke

10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2021)

März 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Lottie Moss
Izabel Goulart 
Katherine McNamara
Victoria Justice


----------



## brian69 (31 März 2021)

*März 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*
2. Natalie Dormer 3. Scarlett Johansson *




 




*4. Lucy Hale 5. Katheryn Winnick 6. Emilia Clarke *




 

 



*

7. Jennifer Lawrence 8. Alexandra Daddario 9. Sophie Turner*




 

 




*10.
Isla Fisher - Mandy Moore - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## Walt (31 März 2021)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den März 2021

1. Lena Gercke






2. Alica Schmidt






3. Iris Mareike Steen






4.Juliane Seyfarth






5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl






6. Ania Niedieck






7. Franziska van der Heide






8. Vaile Fuchs






9. Michaela Kaniber






10. Britt Hagedorn





__________________


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2021)

Für April

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Jodie Foster


 

 
3. Natalie Portman


 

 
4. Jennifer Garner


 

 
5. Daisy Ridley


 

 
6. Amanda Seyfried


 

 
7. Gemma Arterton


 

 
8. Elizabeth Hurley


 

 
9. Elle Fanning


 

 
10. Gillian Anderson


 
10. Jane Levy


 
10. Maggie Rogers


 
10. Tina Fey


 
​


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Samara Weaving
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Alexandra Fonsatti
10. Taylor Momsen 
10. Vanessa Mai
10. Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## benedikt (1 Apr. 2021)

Mein April Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Celine Bethmann
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Gintare Sudziute
10. Frida Aaasen
10. Sofia Resing
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## brian69 (1 Apr. 2021)

*April 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Emilia Clarke 3. Eva Green*




 




*4. 
Léa Seydoux 5. Natalie Dormer*




 




*6. Katrina Law 7. Alexandra Daddario
*




 




*8. Alice Eve 9. Kirsten Dunst*




 




*10.
Emily Blunt - Emmy Rossum - Heather Graham*




 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Apr. 2021)

*04 / 21*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Alica Schmidt
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Delta Goodrem
6. Petra Nemcova
7. Shay Mitchell
8. Jessica Alba
9.. Megan Fox
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## Ryan Atwood (3 Apr. 2021)

April 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Britta Hofmann 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
05.) Sasha Banks 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
08.) Alina Merkau 
09.) Veronika Klimovits 
10.) Angelique Kerber


----------



## Lenco666 (5 Apr. 2021)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Inka Schneider
3) Lauren Cohan
4) Britney Spears
5) Julianne Moore
6) Alicia Witt
7) Lana Parilla
8) Arzu Bazman
9) Sophie Turner
10) Brianna Hildebrand


----------



## congo64 (5 Apr. 2021)

MÄRZ 2021

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## maggi77 (6 Apr. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Jazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Demi Rose
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Angela Karpova
7. Chloe Sims
8. Demi Sims
9. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
10. Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## Relleumlime (10 Apr. 2021)

April

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Anne Willmes
4. Yve Fehring
5. Alexandra Kröber
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
9. Stephanie Meißner
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Verena Püschel
10. Mara Bergmann


----------



## lappi (13 Apr. 2021)

April 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Keira Knightley

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Katie Holmes
9 Katy Perry
10 Nicole Kidman


----------



## ManuN (14 Apr. 2021)

Apr 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Cav (15 Apr. 2021)

*Voting April 2021*


1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Victoria Justice


 

3.	Amalie Iuel


 

4.	Irina Shayk


 

5.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

6.	Rachel Cook


 

7.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

8.	Kendall Jenner


 

9.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez




10.	Sofia Resing


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Apr. 2021)

hier mein April-Voting:




1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Larissa Kindt
8.) Barbara Hahlweg
9.) Anna Planken
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## STF (18 Apr. 2021)

April

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Ruth Moschner
3. Eva Diederich
4. Judith Rakers
5. Ina Dietz
6. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Susan Link
8. Angela Finger-Erben
9. Susanne Langhans
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Taylor Swift
10. Annika Zimmermann


----------



## Quick Nick (18 Apr. 2021)

April 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Jana Azizi
06. Alina Merkau 
07. Veronika Klimovits 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Milan Kunis


----------



## kamy (25 Apr. 2021)

*2021 - 04

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu
*


----------



## Cav (26 Apr. 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 26.04.2021, 02:45

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7615
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7608
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4716
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4209
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2917
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
7.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2484
9.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2406
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2210
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2111
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2011
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1949
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1767
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1756
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1750
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1703
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1615
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1601
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1483
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
27.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1351
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1286
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1280
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1274
31.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1217
33.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1214
34.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1201
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1160
35.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1160
37.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1158
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1097
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1057
42.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1022
44.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1012
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1012
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1002
47.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	981
49.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	961
50.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
51.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	920
52.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	919
52.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
54.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	908
55.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
56.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	883
57.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
57.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	877
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	876
60.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
61.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	854
62.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
63.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
64.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
65.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	825
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	805
67.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
68.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	786
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
72.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	754
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	748
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	723
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	705
79.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	699
80.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	690
82.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	689
83.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	683
84.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
85.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
86.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	655
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	653
88.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
89.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	649
90.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	637
91.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
92.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
93.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	596
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	595
95.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
96.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	588
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	587
97.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	587
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 579
100.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	573
101.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
102.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	552
103.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	548
103.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	545
106.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
106.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
108.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
109.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
109.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	528
111.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	518
112.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	517
112.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	517
114.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	516
115.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
116.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
117.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
117.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	502
117.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
120.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
121.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
122.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	492
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
124.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
125.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
126.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
126.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	480
128.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	475
128.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
130.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
131.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	470
132.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
133.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
134.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	467
135.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
136.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
137.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
138.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	458
139.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
140.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	451
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	451
142.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
143.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	444
145.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	438
146.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
147.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	432
147.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
149.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
150.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	428
150.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
152.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
153.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	416
154.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
155.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
156.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
157.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
158.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
159.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
159.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
161.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	400
162.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
163.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
164.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
165.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	393
166.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	392
167.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
168.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	388
169.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
170.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	386
170.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
172.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	385
173.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
174.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	379
175.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	378
176.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
177.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
177.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
177.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	375
177.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	375
181.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
182.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
183.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
184.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	361
185.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	360
185.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	360
185.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	360
188.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
189.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	355
190.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	354
191.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	352
192.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	347
192.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
194.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	339
194.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
194.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
194.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	339
198.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
198.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
198.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
201.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
201.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
201.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	335
204.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	333
205.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
205.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
207.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	326
208.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
209.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	324
209.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
211.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
212.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
214.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
215.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
216.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	308
217.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
218.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	303
219.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
220.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
220.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
222.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	296
223.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
223.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	295
225.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
226.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	291
226.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
226.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	291
229.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
229.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
231.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
231.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
233.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	286
233.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	286
235.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
236.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
237.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	282
238.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	281
239.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	280
240.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	278
242.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
243.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	275
244.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
245.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
245.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
245.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
245.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	273
249.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
249.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
251.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
252.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	268
253.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
253.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
255.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
256.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	258
257.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
258.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
258.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
260.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	255
261.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
261.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
263.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	253
264.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
265.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
266.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
266.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	249
266.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
269.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
269.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
269.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
272.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	245
273.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	244
273.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
275.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	241
276.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	240
277.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	239
277.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	239
277.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	239
280.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238
281.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
282.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	235
283.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	234
283.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	234
283.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
283.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
287.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
288.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	229
289.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
290.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	226
291.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
291.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	225
293.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
293.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
293.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	223
296.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
296.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	222
296.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	221
299.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
301.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
302.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	218
304.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
304.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
304.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	217
307.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
307.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
309.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	215
309.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
311.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	214
311.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
311.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
311.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
311.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
311.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
317.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	213
318.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
319.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
320.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
320.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
322.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
323.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
323.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	207
325.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
326.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
326.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
328.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	203
329.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
329.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	202
331.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	199
332.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
333.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	197
334.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
334.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
336.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
337.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
338.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
339.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	190
339.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	190
341.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
342.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
343.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	187
343.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
345.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
345.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
347.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
348.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
348.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	184
350.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	183
350.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
350.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
353.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
354.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
354.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
354.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
354.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	181
358.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
359.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
360.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
360.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
362.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
362.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
362.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
362.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
366.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
366.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
366.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	174
366.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
370.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
370.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
370.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	173
370.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	173
370.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
375.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
376.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
377.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
378.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
378.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
378.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
381.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
382.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
382.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
384.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
384.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
386.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
387.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
387.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	160
389.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
390.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
390.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	156
392.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	155
393.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
393.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
393.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
396.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
396.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
396.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	153
399.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
400.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
400.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
402.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	150
402.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	150
402.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	150
402.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
406.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
406.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
406.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
409.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
410.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
410.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
412.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
412.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
412.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
412.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
416.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	144
416.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
418.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
419.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
419.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	142
421.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
422.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
422.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
424.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
425.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	138
425.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
425.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
428.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
428.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
428.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
431.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	136
431.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
433.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	134
433.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
435.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
435.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
435.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
438.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	131
439.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	129
440.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
441.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
441.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
441.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
444.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	126
445.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
445.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	125
447.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
447.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
447.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
450.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
451.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
452.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	121
452.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	121
452.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	121
452.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
456.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	120
456.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
456.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	120
456.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
460.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
460.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
462.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
463.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
463.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
465.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
465.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
465.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
465.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
469.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
470.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
470.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
472.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
472.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
474.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
474.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
476.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
476.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
476.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
479.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	109
480.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
480.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
480.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
483.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
483.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
485.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
485.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
485.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	106
485.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
485.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
485.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
491.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
491.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
491.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
491.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
491.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
491.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
497.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	104
497.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
497.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
497.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
497.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
497.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
497.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
504.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
504.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
506.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
506.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
506.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
509.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
510.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
510.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
512.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	99
512.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
512.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
515.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	97
515.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
517.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
518.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
518.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
520.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	93
520.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
520.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
523.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
523.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
523.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
523.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
523.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
523.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
529.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
529.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
529.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
529.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
533.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
533.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
535.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
535.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
535.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89
535.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	89
539.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
539.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
539.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
539.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
539.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
539.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
545.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	87
545.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
547.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
547.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
547.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
550.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
550.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
550.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
550.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
550.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
555.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
555.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
555.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	84
555.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
555.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
555.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
555.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
555.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
563.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
563.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
563.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
566.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
566.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
566.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
566.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
570.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
570.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
572.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
572.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
572.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
572.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
576.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
576.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	79
576.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
576.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
576.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
576.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
582.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
583.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
583.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
583.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
583.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
587.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
587.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
589.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
589.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
591.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	74
591.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
591.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
591.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
591.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
591.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
597.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
597.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
600.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
600.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
600.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
600.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
600.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	71
605.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
606.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
606.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
606.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
609.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	68
609.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
609.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
609.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
609.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
609.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
615.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
615.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
615.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	67
618.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
618.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	66
618.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
621.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
621.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
621.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
621.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
621.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
621.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
627.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
627.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
629.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
629.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
629.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
629.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
629.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
629.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
629.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
636.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
636.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
638.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
638.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	61
640.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
640.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
640.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
640.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
640.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
640.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
646.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
646.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
646.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
646.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
646.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
646.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
646.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
653.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
653.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
653.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
653.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
657.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
657.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
657.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
657.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
661.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
661.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
661.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
661.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
661.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
661.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
667.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
667.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
667.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	55
667.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
671.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
671.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
671.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
671.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	54
671.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
671.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
671.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
671.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
671.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
680.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
680.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
680.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
680.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
680.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
680.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
680.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
687.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
687.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
687.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
687.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
687.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
687.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
687.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
694.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
694.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
694.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
694.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
694.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	51
699.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	50
699.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
699.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
699.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
699.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
699.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
699.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
699.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
707.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	49
707.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	49
707.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
707.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
707.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
707.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
707.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
714.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	48
714.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
714.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
714.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
714.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	48
714.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
714.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
714.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
722.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
722.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
722.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
722.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
722.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
722.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
722.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
722.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
730.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
730.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
730.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
730.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
730.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
735.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
735.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
735.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
735.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
735.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
735.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
735.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
735.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
735.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
744.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
744.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
744.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
744.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
744.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
744.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
744.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
744.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
744.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
753.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
753.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	43
753.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	43
753.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
753.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
753.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
753.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
753.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
753.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
762.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
762.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
762.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
762.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
762.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
767.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
767.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
769.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
769.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
769.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
769.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
769.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	40
769.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
769.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
769.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	40
769.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
778.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
778.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
778.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
778.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
778.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
783.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
783.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
783.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
783.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
783.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
783.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
783.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
783.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
791.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
791.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
791.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
791.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
791.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
791.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
791.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
791.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
791.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
800.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
800.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
800.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
800.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	36
800.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
800.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
800.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
807.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	35
807.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
807.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
807.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
807.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
807.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
807.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
807.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	35
807.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
807.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
807.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
818.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
818.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
818.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
818.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
818.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
818.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
818.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
818.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
818.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
827.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
827.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
827.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
827.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
827.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
827.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
827.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
827.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
827.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
827.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
827.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
838.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
838.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
838.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
838.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
838.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
838.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
838.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
838.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
838.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
838.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
848.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
848.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
848.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
848.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
848.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
848.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
848.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
848.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
856.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
856.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
856.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
856.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
856.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
856.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
856.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
856.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
856.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
856.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
856.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
856.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
856.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
856.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
856.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
856.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
872.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
872.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
872.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
872.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
872.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
872.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
872.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
872.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
872.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
872.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
872.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
872.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
872.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
872.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
872.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
872.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
872.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
872.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
890.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	28
890.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
890.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
890.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
890.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
890.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
890.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
890.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	28
890.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
890.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
890.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
890.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
890.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
890.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
890.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
890.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
906.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	27
906.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
906.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
906.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
906.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
906.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
906.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
906.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
906.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
906.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
906.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
906.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
906.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
906.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
920.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
920.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	26
920.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
920.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
920.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
920.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
920.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
920.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
920.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
920.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
920.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
920.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
920.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
920.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
934.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
934.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
934.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
934.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
934.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
934.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
934.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
934.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
934.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
934.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
934.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
934.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
934.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	25
934.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
948.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
948.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
948.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
948.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
948.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
948.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
948.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
948.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
948.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
957.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
957.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
957.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
957.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
957.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
957.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
957.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
957.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
957.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
957.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
957.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	23
957.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
957.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
957.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
957.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
957.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
957.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
974.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
974.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
974.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
974.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
974.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	22
974.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
974.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
974.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
974.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
974.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
974.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
974.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
974.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
974.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
974.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
974.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
974.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
974.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
974.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
993.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
993.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
993.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	21
993.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
993.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
993.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
993.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
993.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
993.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
993.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
993.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
993.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
993.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
993.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
993.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
993.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
993.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
993.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
993.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
993.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
993.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1014.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1014.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1014.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	20
1014.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1014.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1014.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1014.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1014.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1014.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1014.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1014.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1014.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1014.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1014.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	20
1014.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1014.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1014.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1014.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1014.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1014.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1034.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1034.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1034.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1034.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1034.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1034.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1034.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1034.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	19
1034.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1034.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1034.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1034.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1034.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1034.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1034.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1034.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1034.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1034.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1034.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1034.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1034.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1034.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	19
1034.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1034.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1034.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1034.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1034.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1034.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1062.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1062.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1062.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	18
1062.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1062.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1062.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1062.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1062.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1062.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1062.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1062.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1062.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1062.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1062.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1062.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1062.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1062.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1062.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1062.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1062.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1062.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1062.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1062.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1062.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1062.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1062.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1062.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1089.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1089.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1089.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1089.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1089.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1089.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1089.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1089.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1089.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1089.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1089.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1089.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1089.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1089.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1089.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1089.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	17
1089.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1089.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1089.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1089.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1089.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1089.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1089.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1112.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1112.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1112.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1112.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1112.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1112.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1112.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1112.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1112.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1112.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1112.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1112.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1112.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1112.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1112.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1112.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1112.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1112.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1112.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1112.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1112.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1112.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1112.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1112.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1112.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1112.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	16
1112.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1112.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1112.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1112.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1112.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1112.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1144.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1144.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1144.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1144.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1144.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1144.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1144.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1144.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1144.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1144.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1144.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1144.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1144.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1144.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1144.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1144.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1144.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1144.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1144.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1144.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1144.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1144.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1144.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1144.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1168.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1168.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1168.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1168.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1168.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1168.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1168.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1168.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14
1168.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1168.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1168.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1168.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1168.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1168.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1168.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1168.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1168.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1168.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1168.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1168.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1168.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1168.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1168.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1168.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1168.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1168.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1168.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1168.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1168.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1168.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1168.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1168.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1168.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1168.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1168.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1168.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1168.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1168.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1168.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1168.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1208.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1208.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1208.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1208.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1208.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1208.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1208.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1208.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1208.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1208.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1208.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1208.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1208.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1208.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1208.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1208.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1208.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1208.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1208.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1208.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	13
1208.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1208.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1208.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1208.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1208.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1208.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1208.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1208.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1208.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1208.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1208.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1239.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1239.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1239.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1239.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1239.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1239.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1239.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1239.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1239.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1239.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1239.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1239.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1239.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1239.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1239.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1239.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1239.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1239.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1239.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1239.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1239.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1239.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1239.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1239.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1239.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1239.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1239.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1239.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1239.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1239.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1239.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1239.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1239.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1239.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1239.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1239.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1239.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1239.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1277.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1277.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1277.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1277.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1277.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1277.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1277.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1277.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1277.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1277.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1277.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1277.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1277.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1277.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1277.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1277.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	11
1277.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1277.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1277.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1277.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1277.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1277.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1277.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1277.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1277.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1277.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1277.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1277.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1277.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1277.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1277.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1277.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1277.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1277.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	11
1277.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1277.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1277.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1320.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1320.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1320.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1320.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1320.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1320.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1320.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1320.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1320.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1320.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1320.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1320.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1320.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1320.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1320.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1320.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1320.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1320.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1320.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1320.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1320.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1320.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1320.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1320.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1320.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1320.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1320.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1320.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1320.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1320.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1320.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1320.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1320.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1320.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1320.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1320.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1320.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1320.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1320.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1320.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1320.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1320.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1320.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1320.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1320.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1320.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1320.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1320.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1320.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1320.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1320.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1320.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1320.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1320.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1320.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1320.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1320.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1320.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1320.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1320.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1320.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1320.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1320.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1320.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1320.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1320.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1320.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1320.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1320.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1320.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1320.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1320.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1320.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1320.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1320.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1320.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1396.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1396.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1396.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1396.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1396.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1396.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1396.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1396.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1396.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1396.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1396.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1396.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1396.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1396.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1396.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1396.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1396.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1396.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1396.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1396.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1396.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1396.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1396.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1396.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1396.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1396.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1396.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1396.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1396.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1396.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1396.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1396.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1396.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1396.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1396.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1396.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1396.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1396.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1396.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1396.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1396.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1396.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1396.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1396.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1396.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1396.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1396.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1396.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1396.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1396.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1396.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1396.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1396.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1396.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1396.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1396.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1396.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1396.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1396.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1396.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1396.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1396.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1396.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1396.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1396.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1396.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1396.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1396.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1396.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1396.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1396.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1396.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1396.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1396.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1396.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1396.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1396.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1396.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1396.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1396.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1396.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1396.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1396.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1396.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1396.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1396.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1396.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1396.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1396.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1396.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1396.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1396.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1396.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1396.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1396.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1396.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1492.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1492.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1492.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1492.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1492.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1492.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1492.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1492.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1492.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1492.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1492.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1492.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1492.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1492.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1492.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1492.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1492.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1492.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1492.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1492.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1492.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1492.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1492.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1492.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1492.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1492.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1492.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1492.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1492.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1492.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1492.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1492.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1492.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1492.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1492.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1492.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1492.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1492.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1492.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1492.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1492.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1492.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1492.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1492.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1492.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1492.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1492.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1492.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1492.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1492.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1492.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1492.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1492.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1492.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1492.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1492.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1492.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1492.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1492.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1492.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1492.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1492.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1492.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1492.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1492.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1492.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1492.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1492.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1492.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1492.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1492.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1492.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1492.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1492.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1492.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1492.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1492.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1492.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1492.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1492.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1492.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1492.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1492.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1492.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1492.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1577.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1577.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1577.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1577.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1577.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1577.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1577.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1577.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1577.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1577.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1577.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1577.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1577.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1577.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1577.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1577.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1577.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1577.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1577.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1577.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1577.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1577.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1577.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1577.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1577.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1577.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1577.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1577.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1577.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1577.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1577.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1577.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1577.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1577.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1577.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1577.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1577.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1577.	Kelly Stables, USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1577.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1577.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1577.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1577.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1577.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1577.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1577.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1577.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1577.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1577.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1577.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1577.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1577.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1577.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1577.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1577.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1577.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1577.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1577.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1577.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1577.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1577.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1577.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1577.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1577.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1577.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1577.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1577.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1577.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1577.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1577.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1577.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1577.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1577.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1577.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1650.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1650.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1650.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1650.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1650.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1650.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1650.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1650.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1650.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1650.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1650.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1650.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1650.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1650.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1650.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1650.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1650.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1650.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1650.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1650.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1650.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1650.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	6
1650.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1650.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1650.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1650.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1650.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1650.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1650.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1650.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1650.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1650.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1650.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1650.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1650.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1650.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1650.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1650.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1650.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1650.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1650.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1650.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1650.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1650.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1650.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1650.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1650.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1650.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1650.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1650.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1650.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1650.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1650.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1650.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1650.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1650.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1650.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1650.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1650.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1650.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1650.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1650.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1650.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1650.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1650.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1650.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1650.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1650.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1650.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1650.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1650.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1650.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1650.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1650.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1650.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1650.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1650.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1650.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1650.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1650.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1650.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1650.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1650.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1650.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1650.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1735.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1735.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1735.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1735.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1735.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1735.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1735.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1735.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1735.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1735.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1735.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1735.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1735.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1735.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1735.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1735.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1735.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1735.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1735.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1735.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1735.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1735.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1735.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1735.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1735.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1735.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1735.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1735.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1735.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1735.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1735.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1735.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1735.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1735.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1735.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1735.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1735.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1735.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1735.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1735.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1735.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1735.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1735.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1735.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1735.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1735.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1735.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1735.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1735.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1735.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1735.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1735.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1735.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1735.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1735.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1735.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1735.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1735.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1735.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1735.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1735.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1735.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1735.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1735.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1735.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1735.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1735.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1735.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1735.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1735.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1735.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1735.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1735.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1735.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1735.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1735.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1735.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1735.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1735.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1735.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1735.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1735.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1735.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1735.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1735.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1735.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1735.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1735.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1735.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1735.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1735.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1735.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1735.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1735.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1735.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1735.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1831.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1831.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1831.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1831.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1831.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1831.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1831.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1831.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1831.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1831.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1831.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1831.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1831.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1831.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1831.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1831.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1831.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1831.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1831.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1831.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1831.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1831.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1831.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1831.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1831.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1831.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1831.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1831.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1831.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1831.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1831.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1831.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1831.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1831.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1831.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1831.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1831.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	? in ?,	4
1831.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1831.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1831.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1831.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1831.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1831.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1831.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1831.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1831.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1831.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1831.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1831.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1831.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1831.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1831.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1831.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1831.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1831.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1831.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1831.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1831.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1831.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1831.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1831.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1831.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1831.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1831.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1831.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1831.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1831.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1831.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1831.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1831.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1831.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1831.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1831.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1831.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1831.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1831.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1831.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1831.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	4
1831.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1831.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1831.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1831.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1831.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1831.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1831.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1831.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1831.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1831.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1831.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1831.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1831.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1831.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1831.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1831.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1831.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1831.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1831.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1831.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1831.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1831.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1831.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1831.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1933.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1933.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1933.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1933.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1933.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1933.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1933.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1933.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1933.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1933.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1933.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1933.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1933.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1933.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1933.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1933.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1933.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1933.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1933.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1933.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1933.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1933.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1933.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1933.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1933.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1933.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1933.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1933.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1933.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1933.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1933.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1933.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1933.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1933.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1933.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1933.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1933.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1933.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1933.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1933.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1933.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1933.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1933.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1933.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1933.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1933.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1933.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1933.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1933.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1933.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1933.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1933.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1933.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1933.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1933.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1933.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1933.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1933.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1933.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1933.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1933.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1933.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1933.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1933.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1933.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1933.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1933.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1933.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1933.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1933.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1933.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1933.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1933.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1933.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1933.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1933.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1933.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1933.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1933.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1933.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1933.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1933.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1933.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1933.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1933.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1933.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1933.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1933.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1933.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1933.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1933.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1933.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1933.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1933.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1933.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1933.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1933.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1933.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1933.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1933.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2033.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2033.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2033.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2033.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2033.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2033.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2033.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2033.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2033.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2033.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2033.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2033.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2033.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2033.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2033.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2033.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2033.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2033.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2033.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2033.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2033.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2033.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2033.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2033.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2033.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2033.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2033.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2033.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2033.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2033.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2033.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2033.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2033.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2033.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2033.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2033.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2033.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2033.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2033.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2033.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2033.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2033.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2033.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2033.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2033.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2033.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2033.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2033.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2033.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2033.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2033.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2033.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2033.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2033.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2033.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2033.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2033.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2033.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2033.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2033.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2033.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2033.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2033.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2033.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2033.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2033.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2033.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2033.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2033.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2033.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2033.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2033.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2033.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2033.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2033.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2033.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2033.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2033.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2033.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2033.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2033.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2033.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2033.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2033.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2033.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2033.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2033.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2033.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2033.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2033.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2033.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2033.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2033.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2033.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2033.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2033.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2033.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2033.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2033.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2033.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2033.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2033.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2033.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2033.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2033.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2033.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2033.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2033.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2033.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2033.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2033.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2033.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2033.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2033.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2033.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2033.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2033.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2033.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2151.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2151.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2151.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2151.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2151.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2151.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2151.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2151.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2151.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2151.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2151.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2151.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2151.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2151.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2151.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2151.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2151.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2151.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2151.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2151.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2151.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2151.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2151.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2151.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2151.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2151.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2151.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2151.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2151.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2151.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2151.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2151.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2151.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2151.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2151.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2151.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2151.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2151.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2151.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2151.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2151.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2151.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2151.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2151.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2151.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2151.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2151.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2151.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2151.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2151.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2151.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2151.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2151.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2151.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2151.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2151.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2151.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2151.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2151.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2151.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2151.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2151.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2151.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2151.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2151.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2151.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2151.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2151.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2151.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2151.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2151.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2151.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2151.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2151.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2151.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2151.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2151.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2151.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2151.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2151.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2151.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2151.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2151.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2151.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2151.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2151.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2151.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2151.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2151.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2151.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2151.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2151.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2151.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2151.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2151.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2151.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2151.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2151.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2151.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2151.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2151.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2151.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2151.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2151.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2151.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2151.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2151.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2151.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2151.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2151.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2151.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2151.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2151.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2151.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2151.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2151.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2151.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2151.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2151.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2151.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2151.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2151.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2151.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2151.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2151.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2151.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2151.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2151.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2151.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2151.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	1
2151.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2151.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2151.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2151.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2151.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2151.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2151.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2151.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2151.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2151.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2151.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2151.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2151.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2151.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2151.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2151.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2151.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2151.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4209
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2917
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2484
4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2406
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2210
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1767
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1756
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1750

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7615
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7608
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4716
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2111
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2011
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1949
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1703
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1615

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## tino2003 (26 Apr. 2021)

April 2021
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Anakin (29 Apr. 2021)

_April 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Selena Gomez 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Marlene Lufen


----------



## Don Sven (29 Apr. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke

2. Michaela Kaniber

3. Dorothee Bär

4. Birte Glang

5. Iris Mareike Steen

6. Alyssa Milano

7. Sophie Marceau

8. Vaile Fuchs

9. Yana Gercke

10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## dabi (30 Apr. 2021)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Yasmine Bleeth
4.Adriana Lima
5.Megan Fox
6.Jessica Biel
7.Jennifer Lopez
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Ana Ivanovic
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## NEF (30 Apr. 2021)

April 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2021)

April 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Lottie Moss
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Katherine McNamara
Victoria Justice


----------



## Devilfish (30 Apr. 2021)

April, oder wie es die Franzosen sagen: Avril 

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Ariana Grande
6. Demi Lovato
7. Dua Lipa
8. Vanessa Hudgens
9. Hayley Williams
10. Chrissy Costanza
10. Sabrina Carpenter
10. LaFee


----------



## taurus79 (30 Apr. 2021)

Die Rangliste für April

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Stefanie Heinzmann
3. Anna Planken
4. Laura Wontorra
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Jessy Wellmer
7. Corinna Borau
8. Harriet von Waldenfels
9. Miriam Lange
10. Laura Siegemund


----------



## brian69 (1 Mai 2021)

*Mai 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Alice Eve 3. Ashley Benson*




 



*
4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Scarlett Johansson 6. Margot Robbie*




 

 




*7. Nina Dobrev 8. Isla Fisher 9. Keri Russell*




 

 



*
10.
Camila Cabello - Emma Roberts - Jordana Brewster*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Franziska Benz
04. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Cara Delevingne
06. Samara Weaving
07. Avril Lavigne
08. Alexandra Fonsatti
09. Kristen Stewart
10. Heather Baron-Gracie
10. Jane Levy
10. Julia Lindholm


----------



## Walt (1 Mai 2021)

Hier ist Walt's stes Voting für April 2021:


1. Lena Gercke

2. Alica Schmidt

3. Iris Mareike Steen

4.Juliane Seyfarth

5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl

6. Ania Niedieck

7. Franziska van der Heide

8. Vaile Fuchs

9. Michaela Kaniber

10. Britt Hagedorn


----------



## StefanKa (1 Mai 2021)

Auch noch für April 2021:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Anna-Julia Antonucci





9. Ania Niedieck





10. Maria Wedig


----------



## hound815 (2 Mai 2021)

Für Mai 
1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Maggie Rogers


 

 
3. Jane Levy
[

 

 
4. Gillian Anderson


 

 
5. Zendaya Coleman


 

 
6. Emily Blunt


 

 
7. Margot Robbie


 

 
8. Kate Winslet 


 

 
9. Dianna Agron


 

 
10. Amanda Seyfried


 
10. Anna Kendrick


 
10. Felicity Jones


 
10. Olivia Cooke


 
​


----------



## lappi (6 Mai 2021)

Mai 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Keira Knightley

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Katie Holmes
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Nicole Kidman


----------



## maggi77 (6 Mai 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Angela Karpova
6. Arianna Ajtar
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Demi Rose
9. Brie Tiesi
10.Nikki Cox


----------



## STF (9 Mai 2021)

Mai-Voting

1. Angelique Kerber
2. Ruth Moschner
3. Kamilla Senjo
4. Eva Diederich
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Ina Dietz
7. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
8. Judith Rakers
9. Susanne Langhans
10. Jessica Ginkel
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Sandra Kuhn


----------



## benedikt (9 Mai 2021)

Mai Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Lena Gercke
08. Celine Bethmann
09. Gintare Sudzuite
10. Irina Shayk
10. Sofia Resing
10. Frida Aaasen


----------



## Relleumlime (9 Mai 2021)

05/2021

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Yve Fehring
4. Alexandra Kröber
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Jule Gölsdorf
7. Anne Willmes
8. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
9. Mara Bergmann
10. Stephanie Meißner
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Verena Püschel


----------



## congo64 (11 Mai 2021)

MAI 2021

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Quick Nick (12 Mai 2021)

Mai 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Jana Azizi
06. Alina Merkau 
07. Veronika Klimovits 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Moon Bloodgood


----------



## ManuN (14 Mai 2021)

Mai 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Cav (16 Mai 2021)

*Voting für den Mai 2021*

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Mai 2021)

hier mein Mai-Voting:



1.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Gabi Lüeße
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Gesine Schöps
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Annette Betz
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (19 Mai 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 19.05.2021, 03:00

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7668
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7647
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4741
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4234
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2936
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2504
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
9.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2414
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2223
12.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
13.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2126
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2013
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1950
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1776
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1769
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1760
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1713
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1620
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1611
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1497
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1363
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1297
29.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1283
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1280
31.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1228
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1221
34.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1201
35.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1170
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1170
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1163
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1064
42.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1028
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1018
45.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1014
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1006
47.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	981
49.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	974
50.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	936
51.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	927
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
53.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
54.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	911
55.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	890
56.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
57.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	885
58.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	877
60.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
61.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	854
62.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
63.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
64.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	831
65.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	809
67.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	797
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
72.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	754
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	748
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	728
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
78.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	707
79.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	706
80.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	704
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	696
82.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
83.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	691
84.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
85.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
86.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	664
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	653
88.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
89.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	649
90.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	640
91.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
92.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	606
93.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	605
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	600
94.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	600
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	592
97.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 585
99.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	582
100.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	565
101.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	562
102.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
103.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	548
103.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	546
106.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
106.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
108.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
109.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
110.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
111.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	522
112.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	519
113.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	518
114.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	517
115.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	510
116.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
117.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
118.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
118.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
120.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	501
121.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
122.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
123.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
124.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
124.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	489
126.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
127.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	480
127.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
129.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	476
130.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
131.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
132.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
133.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
133.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
135.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
136.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
136.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	461
138.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
139.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	456
139.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	451
142.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	449
143.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
144.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	445
145.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	442
146.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	441
147.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	438
148.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
149.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
150.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
150.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	430
152.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
153.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
154.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	418
155.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
156.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	414
157.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
158.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
159.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
160.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
160.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
162.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	403
163.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
163.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	397
165.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	396
165.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	396
167.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
168.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
169.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
170.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
171.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
171.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	386
171.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	386
174.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
175.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	379
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	378
177.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
178.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
178.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	375
178.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	375
178.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	375
182.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
183.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
184.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	367
185.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
186.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	364
187.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	362
187.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	362
189.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	360
190.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
191.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	353
192.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	352
193.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
194.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	346
195.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	344
196.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
196.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
198.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	338
199.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
199.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
199.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
202.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
202.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
204.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	333
205.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	332
205.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	332
207.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
207.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
209.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
210.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
211.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
212.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
212.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
214.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
215.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	316
216.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA, 314
217.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	312
218.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
219.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	304
220.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
221.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
221.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
223.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	299
224.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
225.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	293
225.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	293
225.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
228.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	292
229.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	291
229.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
229.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	291
232.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	288
232.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
232.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
235.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
235.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
237.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
238.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
239.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	282
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	281
241.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
241.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	278
243.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	277
244.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
244.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	276
246.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
247.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
247.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
247.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
250.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
250.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
252.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
253.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
253.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
255.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
256.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	263
257.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	258
258.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
258.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	257
260.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
260.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
262.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	255
263.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
263.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
265.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
266.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	250
266.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
268.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
268.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
270.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
270.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
270.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
273.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	247
274.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	244
274.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
274.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
277.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	242
278.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	241
278.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	241
280.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	240
280.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	240
282.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238
283.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
284.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	236
285.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
285.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
285.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	234
288.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	232
289.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	231
290.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
291.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
291.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	228
293.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	227
294.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
295.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	223
295.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
295.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
298.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
298.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	222
298.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	222
302.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
303.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	220
304.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
305.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
306.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
306.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
306.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	217
309.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
309.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
311.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
312.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
312.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
312.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
312.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
312.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
317.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	213
318.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
319.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
320.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
320.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
320.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	209
323.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
324.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
324.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	207
326.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
327.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	205
328.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
328.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
330.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	203
331.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
332.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
332.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
334.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	197
335.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
335.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
337.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
338.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	194
339.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
340.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
341.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
342.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
342.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	188
344.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	187
344.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	187
346.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
346.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
348.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
349.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
349.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	184
351.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
351.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
353.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
353.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	182
355.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
355.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	181
355.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
358.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
358.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
360.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
361.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
361.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
363.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
363.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
363.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
363.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
367.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
367.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
367.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	174
367.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	174
367.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
372.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
372.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
372.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
375.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
376.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
377.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	169
378.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
379.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
379.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
379.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
382.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
383.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
383.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
385.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
385.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
387.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	162
387.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
389.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
390.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
391.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	158
392.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
392.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	156
394.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
394.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
394.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
397.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	153
397.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
397.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
397.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	153
401.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
402.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
402.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
404.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	150
404.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
406.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
406.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
406.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
409.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
410.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	146
410.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
410.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
413.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
413.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
413.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
413.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
417.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
417.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	144
419.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
420.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
421.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	141
421.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	141
421.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
424.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
424.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
426.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
427.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	138
427.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	138
427.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
430.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
430.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
430.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
433.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
434.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
434.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	134
436.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
436.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	132
436.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
436.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	132
436.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
441.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	129
442.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
443.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	127
443.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
443.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
443.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	127
447.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	126
447.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	126
447.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	126
450.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
451.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
451.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	124
451.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
451.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
455.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
456.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
457.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
458.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
458.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
460.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
460.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
462.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
463.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
463.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
465.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
465.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
465.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
465.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
469.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
470.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
470.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
472.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
472.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
474.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
474.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
476.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
476.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
476.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
479.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	109
480.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
480.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
480.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	108
480.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
484.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
484.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
486.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
486.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
486.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	106
486.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
486.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
486.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
492.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
492.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	105
492.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
492.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
492.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
492.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
492.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
499.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	104
499.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
499.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
499.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
499.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
499.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
499.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
506.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
506.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
508.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
508.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
508.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
511.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
512.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
512.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
514.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
514.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
516.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	97
516.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
518.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
519.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
519.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
521.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
521.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
523.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
523.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
523.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
523.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
523.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
523.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
529.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
529.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
529.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
529.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
533.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
533.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
535.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
535.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
535.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89
535.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	89
539.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
539.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
539.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
539.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
539.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
539.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
545.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	87
545.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
547.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
547.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
547.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
550.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
550.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
550.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
550.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
550.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
555.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
555.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
555.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	84
555.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
555.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
555.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
555.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
555.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
563.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
563.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
563.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
566.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
566.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
566.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	82
566.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
566.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
571.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
571.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
573.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
573.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
573.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
573.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
577.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
577.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
577.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
577.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
577.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
582.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	78
582.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
584.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
584.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
584.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
584.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
588.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
588.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
590.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
590.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
592.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
592.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
592.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
592.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
592.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
597.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
597.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
597.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
597.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	72
601.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
601.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
601.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
601.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
601.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	71
606.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
607.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
607.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
607.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
610.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	68
610.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
610.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
610.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
610.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	68
610.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
610.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
610.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	68
618.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
618.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
620.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
620.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
622.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
622.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
622.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
622.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
622.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
622.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
628.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
628.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
630.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
630.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
630.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
630.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
630.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
630.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
630.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
637.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
637.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
639.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
640.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
640.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
640.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
640.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
640.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
640.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
646.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
646.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
646.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
646.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
646.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
646.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
646.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
646.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
654.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
654.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
654.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
654.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
658.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
658.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
658.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	57
658.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
658.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
658.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	57
664.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
664.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
664.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
664.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
664.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
664.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
670.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	55
670.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
670.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
670.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
674.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
674.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	54
674.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
674.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
674.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
674.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
674.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
674.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
674.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
683.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
683.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
683.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
683.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
683.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
683.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
683.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
690.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
690.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
690.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	52
690.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
690.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
690.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
690.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
690.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
698.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
698.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
698.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
698.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
702.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
702.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
702.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	50
702.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
702.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
702.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
702.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
702.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
710.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	49
710.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	49
710.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
710.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
710.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
710.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
710.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
717.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
717.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
717.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
717.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
717.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	48
717.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
717.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
724.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
724.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
724.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
724.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
724.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
724.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
724.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
724.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
732.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
732.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
732.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
732.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
732.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
737.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
737.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
737.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
737.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
737.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
737.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
737.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
737.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
737.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
746.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
746.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
746.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
746.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
746.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
746.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	44
746.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
746.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
746.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
746.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
756.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
756.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	43
756.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
756.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
756.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
756.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
756.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
756.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
764.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
764.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
764.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
764.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
764.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
769.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
769.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
771.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
771.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
771.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
771.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
771.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	40
771.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
771.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
771.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
779.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
779.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
779.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
779.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
779.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
784.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
784.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
784.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
784.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
784.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
784.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
784.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
784.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
792.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	37
792.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
792.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
792.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
792.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
792.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
792.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	37
792.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
792.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
792.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
792.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
803.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
803.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
803.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
803.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
803.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
803.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
809.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	35
809.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
809.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
809.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
809.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
809.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
809.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
809.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
809.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
809.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
819.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
819.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
819.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
819.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
819.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
819.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
819.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
819.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
819.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
819.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
829.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
829.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
829.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
829.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
829.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
829.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
829.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
829.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
829.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
829.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
839.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
839.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
839.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	32
839.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
839.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
839.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
839.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
839.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
839.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
839.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
839.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
850.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
850.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
850.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
850.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
850.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
850.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
850.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
850.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
858.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
858.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
858.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
858.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
858.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
858.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
858.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
858.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
858.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
858.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
858.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
858.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
858.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	30
858.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
858.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
858.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
874.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	29
874.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
874.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
874.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
874.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
874.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
874.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
874.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
874.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
874.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
874.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
874.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
874.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
874.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
874.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
874.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
874.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
874.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
874.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	29
874.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
894.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
894.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
894.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
894.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
894.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
894.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
894.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
894.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
894.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
894.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
894.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
894.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
894.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
894.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
894.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
909.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
909.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
909.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
909.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
909.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
909.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
909.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
909.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
909.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
909.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
909.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
909.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
909.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
922.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
922.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
922.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
922.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
922.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
922.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
922.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
922.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
922.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
922.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
922.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
922.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A, 26
922.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
935.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
935.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	25
935.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
935.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
935.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
935.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
935.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
935.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
935.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
935.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
935.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
935.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
935.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
935.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
949.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	24
949.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
949.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
949.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
949.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
949.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
949.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
949.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
949.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
949.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
959.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
959.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
959.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	23
959.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
959.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
959.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
959.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
959.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
959.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
959.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
959.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
959.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
959.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	23
959.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
959.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
959.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
959.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
959.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
959.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
978.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
978.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
978.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
978.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
978.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	22
978.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
978.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
978.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
978.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
978.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
978.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
978.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
978.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
978.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
978.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
978.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
978.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
978.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
978.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
997.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
997.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
997.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
997.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
997.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
997.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
997.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
997.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
997.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
997.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
997.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
997.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
997.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
997.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
997.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	21
997.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
997.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
997.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
997.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
997.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
997.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1018.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1018.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1018.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1018.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1018.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1018.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1018.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1018.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1018.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1018.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1018.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1018.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	20
1018.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1018.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1018.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1018.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1018.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1018.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1036.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	19
1036.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1036.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1036.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1036.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1036.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1036.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1036.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1036.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1036.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1036.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1036.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1036.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1036.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1036.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1036.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1036.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1036.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1036.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1036.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1036.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1036.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1036.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1036.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1036.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1036.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1036.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	19
1063.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1063.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1063.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1063.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1063.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1063.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1063.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1063.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1063.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1063.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1063.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1063.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	18
1063.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1063.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1063.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1063.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1063.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1063.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1063.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1063.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1063.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1063.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1063.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1063.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1063.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1063.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1063.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1090.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1090.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1090.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1090.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1090.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1090.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1090.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1090.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1090.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1090.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1090.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1090.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1090.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1090.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1090.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1090.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	17
1090.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1090.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1090.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1090.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1090.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1090.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1090.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1113.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1113.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1113.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1113.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1113.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
1113.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1113.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1113.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1113.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1113.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1113.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1113.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1113.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1113.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1113.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1113.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1113.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1113.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1113.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1113.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1113.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1113.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1113.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1113.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1113.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1113.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	16
1113.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1113.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1113.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1113.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1113.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1113.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1145.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1145.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1145.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1145.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1145.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1145.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1145.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1145.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1145.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1145.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1145.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1145.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1145.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1145.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1145.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1145.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1145.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1145.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1145.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1145.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1145.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1145.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1145.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1145.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1169.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1169.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1169.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1169.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1169.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1169.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1169.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1169.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14
1169.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1169.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1169.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1169.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1169.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1169.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1169.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1169.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1169.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1169.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1169.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1169.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1169.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1169.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1169.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1169.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1169.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1169.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1169.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1169.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1169.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1169.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1169.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1169.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1169.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1169.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1169.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1169.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1169.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1169.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1169.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1169.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1169.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1210.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1210.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1210.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1210.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1210.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1210.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1210.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1210.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1210.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1210.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1210.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1210.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1210.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1210.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1210.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1210.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1210.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1210.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1210.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1210.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1210.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1210.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1210.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1210.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1210.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1210.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1210.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1210.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1210.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1210.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1240.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1240.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1240.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1240.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1240.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1240.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1240.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1240.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1240.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1240.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1240.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1240.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1240.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1240.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1240.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1240.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1240.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1240.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1240.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1240.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1240.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1240.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1240.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1240.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1240.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1240.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1240.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1240.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1240.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1240.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1240.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1240.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1240.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1240.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1240.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	12
1240.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1240.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1240.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1240.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1240.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1280.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1280.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1280.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1280.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1280.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1280.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1280.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1280.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1280.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1280.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1280.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1280.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1280.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1280.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1280.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1280.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1280.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1280.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1280.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1280.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1280.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1280.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1280.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1280.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1280.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1280.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1280.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1280.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1280.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1280.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1280.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1280.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1280.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1280.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1321.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1321.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1321.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1321.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1321.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1321.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1321.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1321.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1321.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1321.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1321.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1321.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1321.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1321.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1321.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1321.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1321.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1321.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1321.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1321.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1321.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1321.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1321.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1321.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1321.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1321.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1321.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1321.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1321.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1321.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1321.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1321.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1321.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1321.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1321.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1321.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1321.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1321.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1321.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1321.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1321.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1321.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1321.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1321.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1321.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1321.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1321.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1321.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1321.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1321.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1321.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1321.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1321.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1321.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1321.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1321.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1321.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1321.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1321.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1321.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1321.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1321.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1321.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1321.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1321.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1321.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1321.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1321.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1321.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1321.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1321.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1321.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1397.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1397.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1397.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1397.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1397.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1397.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1397.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1397.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1397.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1397.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1397.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1397.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1397.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1397.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1397.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1397.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1397.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1397.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1397.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1397.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1397.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1397.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1397.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1397.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1397.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1397.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1397.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1397.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1397.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1397.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1397.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1397.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1397.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1397.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1397.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1397.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1397.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1397.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1397.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1397.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1397.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1397.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1397.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1397.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1397.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1397.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1397.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1397.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1397.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1397.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1397.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1397.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1397.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1397.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1397.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1397.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1397.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1397.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1397.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1397.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1397.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1397.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1397.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1397.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1397.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1397.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1397.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1397.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1397.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1397.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1397.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1397.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1397.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1397.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1397.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1397.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1397.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1397.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1397.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1397.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1397.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1397.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1397.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1397.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1397.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1397.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1397.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1397.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1397.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1492.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1492.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1492.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1492.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1492.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1492.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1492.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1492.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1492.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1492.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1492.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1492.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1492.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1492.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1492.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1492.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1492.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1492.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1492.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1492.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1492.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1492.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1492.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	? in ?,	8
1492.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1492.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1492.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1492.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1492.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1492.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1492.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1492.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1492.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1492.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1492.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1492.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1492.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1492.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1492.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1492.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1492.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1492.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1492.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1492.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1492.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1492.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1492.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1492.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1492.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1492.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1492.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1492.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1492.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1492.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1492.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1492.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1492.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1492.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1492.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1492.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1492.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1492.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1492.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1492.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1492.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1492.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1492.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1492.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1492.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1492.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1492.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1492.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1492.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1492.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1492.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1492.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1492.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1492.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1492.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1492.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1492.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1492.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1492.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1492.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1492.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1492.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1492.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1578.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1578.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1578.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1578.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1578.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1578.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1578.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1578.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1578.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1578.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1578.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1578.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1578.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1578.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1578.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1578.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1578.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1578.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1578.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1578.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1578.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1578.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1578.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA, 02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1578.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1578.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1578.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1578.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1578.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1578.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1578.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1578.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1578.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1578.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1578.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1578.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1578.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1578.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1578.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1578.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1578.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1578.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1578.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1578.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1578.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1578.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1578.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1578.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1578.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1578.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1578.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1578.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1578.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1578.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1578.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1578.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1578.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1578.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1578.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1578.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1578.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1578.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1578.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1578.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1578.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1578.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1578.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1578.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1578.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1578.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1578.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1578.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1578.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1578.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1651.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1651.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1651.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1651.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1651.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1651.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1651.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1651.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1651.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1651.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1651.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1651.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1651.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1651.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1651.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1651.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1651.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1651.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1651.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1651.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1651.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1651.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	6
1651.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1651.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1651.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1651.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1651.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1651.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1651.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1651.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1651.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1651.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1651.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1651.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1651.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1651.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1651.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1651.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1651.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1651.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1651.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1651.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1651.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1651.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1651.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1651.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1651.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1651.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1651.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1651.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1651.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1651.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1651.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1651.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1651.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1651.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1651.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1651.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1651.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1651.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1651.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1651.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1651.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1651.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1651.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1651.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1651.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1651.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1651.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1651.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1651.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1651.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1651.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1651.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1651.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1651.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1651.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1651.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1651.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1651.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1651.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1651.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1651.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1651.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1651.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1651.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1737.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1737.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1737.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1737.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1737.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1737.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1737.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1737.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1737.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	5
1737.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1737.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1737.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1737.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1737.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1737.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1737.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1737.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1737.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1737.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1737.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1737.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1737.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1737.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1737.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1737.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1737.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1737.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1737.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1737.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1737.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1737.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1737.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1737.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1737.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1737.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1737.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1737.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1737.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1737.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1737.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1737.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1737.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1737.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1737.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1737.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1737.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1737.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1737.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1737.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1737.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1737.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1737.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1737.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1737.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1737.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1737.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1737.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1737.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1737.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1737.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1737.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1737.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1737.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1737.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1737.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1737.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1737.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1737.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1737.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1737.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1737.	Nicole Eggert, USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1737.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1737.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1737.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1737.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1737.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1737.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1737.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1737.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1737.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1737.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1737.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1737.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1737.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1737.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1737.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1737.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1737.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1737.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1737.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1737.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1737.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1737.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1737.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1737.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1737.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1737.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1737.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1835.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1835.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1835.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1835.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1835.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1835.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1835.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1835.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1835.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1835.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1835.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1835.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1835.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1835.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1835.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1835.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1835.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1835.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1835.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1835.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1835.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1835.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1835.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1835.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1835.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1835.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1835.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1835.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1835.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1835.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1835.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1835.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1835.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1835.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1835.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1835.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1835.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1835.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1835.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1835.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1835.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1835.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1835.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1835.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1835.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1835.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1835.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1835.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1835.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1835.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1835.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1835.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1835.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1835.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1835.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1835.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1835.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1835.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1835.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1835.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1835.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1835.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1835.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1835.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1835.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1835.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1835.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1835.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1835.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1835.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1835.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1835.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1835.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1835.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1835.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1835.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1835.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1835.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1835.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1835.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1835.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1835.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1835.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1835.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1835.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1835.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1835.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1835.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1835.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1835.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1835.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1835.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1835.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1835.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1835.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1835.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1835.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1835.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1835.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1835.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1935.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1935.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1935.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1935.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1935.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1935.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1935.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1935.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1935.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1935.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1935.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1935.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1935.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1935.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1935.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1935.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1935.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1935.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1935.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1935.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1935.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1935.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1935.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1935.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1935.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1935.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1935.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1935.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1935.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1935.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1935.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1935.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1935.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1935.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1935.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1935.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1935.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1935.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1935.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1935.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1935.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1935.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1935.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1935.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1935.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1935.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1935.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1935.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1935.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1935.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1935.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1935.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1935.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1935.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1935.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1935.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1935.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1935.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1935.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1935.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1935.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1935.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1935.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1935.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1935.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1935.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1935.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1935.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1935.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1935.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1935.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1935.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1935.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1935.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1935.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1935.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1935.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1935.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1935.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1935.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1935.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1935.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1935.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1935.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1935.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1935.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1935.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1935.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1935.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1935.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1935.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1935.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1935.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1935.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1935.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1935.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1935.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1935.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1935.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1935.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1935.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2036.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2036.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2036.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2036.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2036.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2036.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2036.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2036.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2036.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2036.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2036.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2036.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2036.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2036.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2036.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2036.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2036.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2036.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2036.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2036.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2036.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2036.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2036.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2036.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2036.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarteb/D,	2
2036.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2036.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2036.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2036.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2036.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2036.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2036.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2036.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2036.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2036.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2036.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2036.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2036.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2036.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2036.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2036.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2036.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2036.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2036.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2036.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2036.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2036.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2036.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2036.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2036.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2036.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2036.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2036.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2036.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2036.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2036.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2036.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2036.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2036.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2036.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2036.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2036.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2036.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2036.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2036.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2036.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2036.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2036.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2036.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2036.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2036.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2036.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2036.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2036.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2036.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2036.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2036.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2036.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2036.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2036.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2036.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2036.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2036.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2036.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2036.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2036.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2036.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2036.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2036.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2036.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2036.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2036.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2036.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2036.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2036.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2036.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2036.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2036.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2036.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2036.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2036.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2036.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2036.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2036.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2036.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2036.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2036.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2036.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2036.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2036.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2036.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2036.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2036.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2036.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2036.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2036.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2036.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2036.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2154.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2154.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2154.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2154.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2154.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2154.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2154.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2154.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2154.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2154.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2154.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2154.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2154.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2154.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2154.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2154.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2154.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2154.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2154.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2154.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2154.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2154.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2154.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2154.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2154.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2154.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2154.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2154.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2154.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2154.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2154.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2154.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2154.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2154.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2154.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2154.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2154.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2154.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2154.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2154.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2154.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2154.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2154.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2154.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2154.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2154.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2154.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2154.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2154.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2154.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2154.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2154.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2154.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2154.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2154.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2154.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2154.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2154.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2154.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2154.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2154.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	1
2154.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2154.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2154.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2154.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2154.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2154.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2154.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2154.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2154.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2154.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2154.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2154.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2154.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2154.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2154.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2154.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2154.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2154.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2154.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2154.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2154.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2154.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2154.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2154.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2154.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2154.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2154.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2154.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2154.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2154.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2154.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2154.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2154.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2154.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2154.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2154.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2154.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2154.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2154.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2154.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2154.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2154.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2154.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2154.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2154.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2154.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2154.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2154.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2154.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2154.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2154.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2154.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2154.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2154.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2154.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2154.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2154.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2154.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2154.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2154.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2154.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2154.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2154.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2154.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2154.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2154.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2154.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2154.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2154.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2154.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	1
2154.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2154.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2154.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2154.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2154.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2154.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2154.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2154.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2154.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2154.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2154.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2154.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2154.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2154.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2154.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2154.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2154.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2154.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4234
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2936
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2504
4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2414
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2223
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1776
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1769
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1760


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7668
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7647
3.	Helene Fischer,	D, 4741
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2691
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2126
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2013
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1950
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1713
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1620


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## tino2003 (19 Mai 2021)

Mai 2021
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## HermesC (20 Mai 2021)

Ich kann das so gar nicht sagen, kommt auf die Tagesform an.
Meine ;-)


----------



## Walt (22 Mai 2021)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Mai 2021

1. Lena Gercke





2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Ania Niedick





4. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





5. Vaile Fuchs





6. Franziska van der Heide





7. Michaela Kaniber





8 .Juliane Seyfarth





9. Ulrike Frank





10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## StefanKa (24 Mai 2021)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel






3. Katrin Albsteiger






4. Antonia Michalsky






5. Alyssa Milano






6. Felicitas Woll






7. Sarah Bogen






8. Anna-Julia Antonucci






9. Ania Niedieck






10. Maria Wedig


----------



## Anakin (25 Mai 2021)

_Mai 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Amanda Schull
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Veronika Klimovits


----------



## kamy (26 Mai 2021)

*2021 - 05

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Don Sven (26 Mai 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Michaela Kaniber





3. Dorothee Bär





4. Birte Glang





5. Iris Mareike Steen





6. Alyssa Milano





7. Sophie Marceau





8. Vaile Fuchs





9. Yana Gercke





10. Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## Ryan Atwood (27 Mai 2021)

Mai 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Britta Hofman
07.) Sophia Bush 
08.) Natalie Langer 
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Alina Merkau


----------



## Devilfish (27 Mai 2021)

Mai

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Ariana Grande
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Taylor Momsen
8. Sabrina Carpenter
9. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Hayley Williams
10. Chrissy Costanza
10. Valentina Pahde wink2


----------



## hsvmann (29 Mai 2021)

*05 / 21*

1. Nazan Eckes
2. Helene Fischer
3. Alica Schmidt
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Delta Goodrem
6. Petra Nemcova
7. Shay Mitchell
8. Jessica Alba
9.. Megan Fox
10. Ariana Grande


----------



## taurus79 (29 Mai 2021)

Liste Mai

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Anna Planken
3. Stephanie Puls
4. Corinna Borau
5. Miriam Lange
6. Stefanie Hertel
7. Laura Wontorra
8. Stefanie Heinzmann
9. Jessy Wellmer
10.Anneke Dürrkop


----------



## goldlena (30 Mai 2021)

1. Ruth Hofmann 2. Helene Fischer 3. Sandra Kuhn 4. Victoria Justice. 5.Barbara Palvin 6.Toni Garrn 7. Viviane Gephart 8.Nele Schenker 9. Annika Jung 10. Melissa Deines 10.Mirjana Zuber.


----------



## goldlena (30 Mai 2021)

1.Magdalena Neuner 2.. Lena Goesling 3. Angie Kerber 4.Maria Sharapova 5. Mikaela Schiffrin 6. Lindsay Vonn 7.Giulia Gwinn 8. Anna kournikova 9. Sabine Lisicki 10. Natalie Geisenberger. 10 Mirjam Goessner 10 Julia Taubitz


----------



## congo64 (30 Mai 2021)

@goldlena : Bitte nur *ein* Voting pro Monat



goldlena schrieb:


> 1. Ruth Hofmann 2. Helene Fischer 3. Sandra Kuhn 4. Victoria Justice. 5.Barbara Palvin 6.Toni Garrn 7. Viviane Gephart 8.Nele Schenker 9. Annika Jung 10. Melissa Deines 10.Mirjana Zuber.



*@cav ; ich würde das zuerst gepostete in die Wertung nehmen......*




goldlena schrieb:


> 1.Magdalena Neuner 2.. Lena Goesling 3. Angie Kerber 4.Maria Sharapova 5. Mikaela Schiffrin 6. Lindsay Vonn 7.Giulia Gwinn 8. Anna kournikova 9. Sabine Lisicki 10. Natalie Geisenberger. 10 Mirjam Goessner 10 Julia Taubitz


----------



## NEF (31 Mai 2021)

Mai 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2021)

Mai 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Julianne Hough
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Katherine McNamara
Victoria Justice


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2021)

Für Juni

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Emma Stone


 

 
3. Emily Blunt


 

 
4. Maggie Rogers


 

 
5. Kathryn Hahn, USA,23.07.73 in Westchester/USA,


 

 
6. Julianne Moore


 

 
7. Maya Hawke


 

 
8. Jane Levy


 

 
9. Gillian Anderson


 

 
10. Anne Hathaway


 
10. Billie Eilish


 
10. Isla Fisher


 
10, Zoey Deutch


 
​


----------



## brian69 (1 Juni 2021)

*Juni 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*









*
2. Emilia Clarke 3. Natalie Dormer*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Brittany Snow *




 




*6. Alexandra Daddario 7.Jennifer Lawrence*




 




*8. Scarlett Johansson 9. Eva Green*




 




*10.
Anna Kendrick - Margot Robbie - Sophie Turner*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*




02. LaFee
_03. Marisa Ehret, Model (31.08.1996, Ansbach/DE)_
04. Franziska Benz
05. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
06. Samara Weaving
07. Alexandra Fonsatti
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Avril Lavigne
10. Chloe Moretz


----------



## maggi77 (2 Juni 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Joelina Drews
5. Demi Rose
6. Angela Karpova
7. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
8. Arianna Ajtar
9. Maria Hering
10.Kattia Vides


----------



## Cav (3 Juni 2021)

congo64 schrieb:


> *@cav ; ich würde das zuerst gepostete in die Wertung nehmen......*



Jop, sehe ich auch so :thumbup:


----------



## tino2003 (4 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## benedikt (4 Juni 2021)

Mein Juni Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Celine Bethmann
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Irina Shayk
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## Relleumlime (6 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Yve Fehring
4. Jule Gölsdorf
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Anne Willnes
7. Alexandra Kröber
8. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Stephanie Meißner
10. Mara Bergmann
10. Laura Dünnwald


----------



## congo64 (7 Juni 2021)

und der Juni.......

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## STF (8 Juni 2021)

06/2021

1. Ruth Moschner
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Angelique Kerber
4. Eva Diederich
5. Corinnna Borau
6. Ina Dietz
7. Angela Finger-Erben
8. Judith Rakers
9. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## Quick Nick (9 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Jana Azizi 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
06. Selena Gomez 
07. Marlene Lufen 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## kamy (9 Juni 2021)

*2021 - 06

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Dharmagreg (9 Juni 2021)

11.Michelle Hunziker
22.Lena Gercke
33.Rebecca Mir
44.Alina Merkau
55.Laura Wontorra
66.Jana Wosnitza
77.Sophia Thomalla
88.Christina Stürmer 
99.Aylin Tezel
10.Fernanda Brandao


----------



## lappi (11 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Marie Reim
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Keira Knightley

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Katie Holmes
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Nicole Kidman


----------



## Cav (17 Juni 2021)

Ranking Juni 2021

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## gaertner23 (19 Juni 2021)

hier mein Juni-Voting:

1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Anna Planken
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Maike Jäger und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (22 Juni 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 22.06.2021, 03:55

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7739
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7715
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4802
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4275
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2971
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2696
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2524
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
9.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
10.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2425
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2232
12.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2169
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2019
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1973
16.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1785
17.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1782
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1760
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1723
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1630
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1621
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1574
23.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
24.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1512
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1371
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1301
29.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1283
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1280
31.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1242
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1229
34.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1201
35.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1181
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1178
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1165
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1071
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1034
43.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
44.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1032
45.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1016
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1010
47.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	992
48.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	985
48.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	985
50.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	955
51.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	935
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
53.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
54.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	914
55.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	907
56.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	892
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	886
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	879
59.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
60.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
61.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	859
62.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
63.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
64.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	841
65.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	813
67.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	808
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
72.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
73.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	754
74.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	748
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	732
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	728
77.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	714
78.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	708
79.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	707
80.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	706
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	701
82.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	699
83.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
84.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
85.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
86.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	673
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	654
88.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	650
88.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	650
88.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
91.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	622
92.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
93.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	615
94.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	605
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	602
97.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	599
98.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 588
100.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	571
101.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	570
102.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	557
103.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
104.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	547
106.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
106.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	538
108.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
109.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
110.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
110.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	528
112.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	526
113.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	525
114.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	519
115.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	518
116.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	507
117.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
118.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
119.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
119.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
121.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
122.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	499
123.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	494
124.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
125.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
126.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	488
127.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
128.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	480
128.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	477
131.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
132.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
133.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
134.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
134.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
136.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	467
137.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
138.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	461
139.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
140.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	457
141.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	456
141.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
143.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	452
144.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
145.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
146.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	446
147.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	445
148.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	436
148.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
150.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
151.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
152.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
153.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
154.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	420
155.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	418
156.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
157.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
158.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
159.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	411
160.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	406
160.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
162.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
162.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
162.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	404
162.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	404
166.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
167.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
168.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
169.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	393
170.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
171.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	389
172.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
172.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	387
174.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
175.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	382
176.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	382
178.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	379
179.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
180.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
180.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	375
182.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	374
183.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
184.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	372
185.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	370
185.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
187.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	368
188.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
189.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	364
190.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	359
191.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
192.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	353
193.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	352
194.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
195.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	344
196.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	341
197.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
197.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
199.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	338
200.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
200.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
200.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
203.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	335
203.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
205.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	333
206.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	332
207.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
207.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
209.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
210.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
211.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	323
212.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	321
213.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
214.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
214.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
216.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	317
216.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
218.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
219.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
220.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	304
221.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	303
222.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	302
223.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	300
223.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
223.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
226.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	298
227.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	296
228.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
229.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	293
229.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
231.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	292
232.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
233.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	289
234.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
234.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
236.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
236.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
238.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	286
239.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
239.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	285
241.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	284
242.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
243.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	281
244.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
245.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
246.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
247.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
247.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
247.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	273
250.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
250.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
252.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
253.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	268
254.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
254.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
256.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
257.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	265
258.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	259
259.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	257
259.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
261.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
261.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	256
263.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
263.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
265.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	252
266.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
267.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
268.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
268.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	249
270.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
270.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
270.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
273.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	247
273.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	247
275.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	246
276.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	245
276.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	245
278.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
278.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
278.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	244
281.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	242
282.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
282.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	241
284.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	239
285.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238
286.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
286.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	237
288.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	235
289.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
289.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
291.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	233
292.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
293.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
294.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	227
295.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
296.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	223
296.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
296.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
296.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	223
300.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
300.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	222
300.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
300.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	222
304.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
305.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
306.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
307.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
307.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
307.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217
310.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
310.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
312.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
313.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
313.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
313.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
313.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
313.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
318.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	213
319.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
319.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	212
319.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	212
322.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
323.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
323.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
325.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
326.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
327.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
328.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	205
329.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
329.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	204
329.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
332.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
333.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
333.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
335.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
335.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	196
335.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
338.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
339.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	193
339.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
341.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
342.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
342.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	189
344.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
345.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	187
345.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	187
347.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
347.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
349.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
349.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	185
351.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
351.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	184
353.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
353.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
353.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
356.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
357.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
357.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
359.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
360.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
361.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
361.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
363.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
363.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
363.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
363.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
367.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	175
368.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
368.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
368.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	174
368.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
372.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
372.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
372.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
375.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	172
376.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
377.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
378.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	169
379.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
380.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
380.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
380.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
383.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	165
383.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
385.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
385.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
387.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
387.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
389.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
390.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
391.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
392.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	156
392.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	156
392.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
392.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	156
396.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	155
397.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
397.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
397.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
400.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
400.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
402.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
403.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	151
403.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
403.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
406.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
407.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
407.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
407.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
410.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
411.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	146
411.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	146
411.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
411.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
415.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
415.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
415.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
415.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
415.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	145
420.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	144
421.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
421.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	143
423.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
424.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
425.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
425.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
425.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	140
428.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
429.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	138
429.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
431.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	137
431.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
431.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	137
431.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
435.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
435.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
437.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135
438.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	134
438.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
438.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	134
441.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
441.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
441.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
441.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
445.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	131
446.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	130
447.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
448.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
448.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
450.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
451.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
451.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	124
451.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
451.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
455.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
456.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
457.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
458.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
458.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
460.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
460.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
462.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
463.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
463.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	117
463.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
466.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
466.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
466.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
466.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
470.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
471.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
471.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
471.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113
474.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
474.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
476.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
476.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	111
476.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
479.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
479.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
479.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
482.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
482.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	108
482.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
482.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
486.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
486.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
488.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
488.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
488.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
488.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
488.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
488.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
494.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
494.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
494.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
494.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
494.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
494.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
500.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
500.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
500.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
500.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
500.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
500.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
506.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
506.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
508.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	102
508.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
508.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
508.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
512.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
513.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
513.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
515.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
515.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
517.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
518.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
519.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
519.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
521.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
521.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
523.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
523.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
523.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
523.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
523.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
523.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
529.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
529.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
529.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
529.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
533.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
533.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
535.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	89
535.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
535.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89
535.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	89
535.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	89
540.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
540.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
540.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
540.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
540.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
540.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
546.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
547.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
547.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
547.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
550.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
550.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
550.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
550.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
550.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	85
550.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
556.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
556.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
556.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	84
556.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
556.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
556.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
556.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
556.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
564.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
564.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
564.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	83
564.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
568.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	82
568.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
568.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
568.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
568.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
573.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
573.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
575.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
575.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
575.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
575.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
579.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	79
579.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
579.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
579.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
579.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
584.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
585.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
585.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	77
585.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
585.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
589.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
589.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
591.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
591.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
591.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	75
594.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
594.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
594.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
594.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
594.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	74
599.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
599.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
599.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
602.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
602.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
602.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
602.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
606.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
606.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	70
608.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
608.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
608.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	69
608.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
612.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	68
612.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
612.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
612.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
612.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
612.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
618.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
618.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
620.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
620.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
622.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
622.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
622.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
622.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
622.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
622.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
628.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
628.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
630.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
630.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
630.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
630.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
630.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
630.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
630.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
637.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	62
637.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
637.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
640.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
641.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
641.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
641.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	60
641.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
641.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
641.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
641.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
648.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
648.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
648.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
648.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
648.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
648.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
648.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
648.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
656.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
656.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
656.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
656.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
660.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
660.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
660.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
660.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
660.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	57
665.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
665.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
665.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
665.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
665.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
665.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
665.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
672.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	55
672.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
672.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
672.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
676.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
676.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	54
676.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
676.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
676.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
676.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
676.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
676.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
676.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
685.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
685.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
685.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
685.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
685.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
685.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
685.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
692.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
692.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
692.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
692.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52
692.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
692.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
692.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
692.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
700.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
700.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
700.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
700.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	51
700.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
705.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
705.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
705.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
705.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
705.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
705.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
705.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
705.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
713.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	49
713.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
713.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
713.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
713.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
713.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
719.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
719.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
719.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
719.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
719.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
719.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	48
719.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
726.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
726.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
726.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
726.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
726.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
726.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
726.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
726.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
734.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
734.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
734.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
734.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
734.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
739.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
739.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
739.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
739.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
739.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
739.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
739.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	45
739.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
739.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
739.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
749.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
749.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
749.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
749.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
749.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
749.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
749.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
749.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
749.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
758.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
758.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
758.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
758.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
758.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
758.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
758.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
765.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
765.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
765.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
765.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
765.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
770.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
770.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
772.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
772.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
772.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	40
772.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
772.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
772.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
772.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
772.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
780.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
780.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
780.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
780.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
780.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
785.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
785.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
785.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
785.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
785.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
785.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
785.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	38
785.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
785.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
794.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	37
794.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
794.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	37
794.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	37
794.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
794.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
794.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
794.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
794.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
794.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
794.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
794.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
806.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
806.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
806.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
806.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
806.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
806.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
812.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
812.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
812.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
812.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
812.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
812.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
812.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
812.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
812.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
821.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
821.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
821.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
821.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
821.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
821.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
821.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
821.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
821.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
821.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
831.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
831.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
831.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
831.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
831.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
831.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
831.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	33
831.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
831.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
831.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
831.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
842.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	32
842.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
842.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
842.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
842.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
842.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
842.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
842.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
842.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
842.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
842.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
853.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
853.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
853.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
853.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
853.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
853.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
853.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
853.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
853.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
862.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
862.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
862.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
862.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
862.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
862.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
862.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
862.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
862.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
862.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
862.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
862.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
862.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
862.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
862.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
877.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
877.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	29
877.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
877.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
877.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
877.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
877.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
877.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
877.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
877.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
877.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
877.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
877.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
877.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
877.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
877.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
877.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
877.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
877.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
896.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
896.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
896.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
896.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
896.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
896.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
896.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
896.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
896.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
896.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
896.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
896.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
896.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
896.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
896.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
911.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
911.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
911.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
911.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
911.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
911.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
911.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
911.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
911.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
911.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
911.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
911.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
911.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
924.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
924.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
924.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
924.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
924.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
924.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
924.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
924.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
924.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
924.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
924.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
924.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
924.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
937.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
937.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
937.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
937.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
937.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	25
937.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
937.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
937.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
937.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
937.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
937.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
937.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
937.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
950.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
950.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
950.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
950.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
950.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
950.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
950.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
950.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
950.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
959.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
959.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
959.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
959.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	23
959.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
959.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
959.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
959.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
959.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
959.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
959.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
959.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
959.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
959.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	23
959.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
959.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
959.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
959.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
959.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
959.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
979.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	22
979.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
979.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
979.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
979.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
979.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	22
979.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
979.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
979.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
979.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
979.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
979.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
979.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
979.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
979.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
979.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
979.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
979.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
997.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
997.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
997.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
997.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
997.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
997.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
997.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
997.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
997.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	21
997.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
997.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
997.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
997.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
997.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
997.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
997.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	21
997.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	21
997.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	21
997.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
997.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
997.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
997.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
997.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
997.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1021.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1021.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1021.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	20
1021.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	20
1021.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1021.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1021.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1021.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1021.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1021.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1021.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1021.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1021.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1021.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1021.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1021.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1021.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1021.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1021.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1021.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1041.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1041.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1041.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1041.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1041.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1041.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1041.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1041.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1041.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1041.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1041.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1041.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1041.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1041.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1041.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1041.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1041.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1041.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1041.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1041.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1041.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1041.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1041.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1041.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1041.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1066.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1066.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1066.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1066.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1066.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1066.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1066.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1066.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1066.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1066.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1066.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1066.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1066.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1066.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1066.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1066.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1066.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1066.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1066.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1066.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1066.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1066.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1066.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1066.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1066.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1066.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1092.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1092.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1092.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1092.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1092.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1092.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1092.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1092.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1092.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1092.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1092.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1092.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1092.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1092.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1092.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1092.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1092.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1092.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1092.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1092.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1092.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1092.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1114.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1114.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1114.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1114.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1114.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1114.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1114.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1114.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1114.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1114.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1114.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1114.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1114.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1114.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1114.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1114.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1114.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1114.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1114.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1114.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1114.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1114.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1114.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1114.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1114.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	16
1114.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1114.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1114.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1114.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1114.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1114.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1145.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1145.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1145.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1145.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1145.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1145.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1145.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1145.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1145.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1145.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1145.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1145.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1145.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1145.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1145.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1145.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1145.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1145.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1145.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1145.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1145.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1145.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1145.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1145.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1169.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1169.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1169.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1169.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1169.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1169.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1169.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1169.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14
1169.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1169.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1169.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1169.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1169.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1169.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1169.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1169.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1169.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1169.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1169.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1169.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1169.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1169.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1169.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1169.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1169.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1169.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1169.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1169.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1169.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1169.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1169.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1169.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1169.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1169.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1169.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1169.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1169.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1169.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1169.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1169.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1169.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1210.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1210.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1210.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1210.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1210.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1210.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1210.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	13
1210.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1210.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1210.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1210.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1210.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1210.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1210.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1210.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1210.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1210.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1210.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1210.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1210.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1210.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1210.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1210.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1210.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1210.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1210.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	13
1210.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1210.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1210.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1210.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1210.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1241.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1241.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1241.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1241.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1241.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1241.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1241.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1241.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1241.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1241.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1241.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1241.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1241.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1241.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1241.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1241.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1241.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1241.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1241.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1241.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1241.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1241.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1241.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1241.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1241.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1241.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1241.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1241.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1241.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1241.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1241.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1241.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1241.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1241.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1241.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1241.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1241.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1241.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1241.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1280.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1280.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1280.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1280.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1280.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1280.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1280.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1280.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1280.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1280.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1280.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1280.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1280.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1280.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1280.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1280.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1280.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1280.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1280.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1280.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1280.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1280.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1280.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1280.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1280.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1280.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1280.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1280.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1280.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1280.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1280.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1280.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1280.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1280.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1280.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1321.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1321.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1321.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1321.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1321.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1321.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1321.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1321.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1321.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1321.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1321.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1321.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1321.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1321.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1321.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1321.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1321.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1321.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1321.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1321.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1321.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1321.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1321.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1321.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1321.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1321.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1321.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1321.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1321.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1321.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1321.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1321.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1321.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1321.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1321.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1321.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1321.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1321.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1321.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1321.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1321.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1321.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1321.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1321.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1321.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1321.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1321.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1321.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1321.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1321.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1321.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1321.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1321.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1321.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1321.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1321.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1321.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1321.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1321.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1321.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1321.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1321.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1321.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1321.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1321.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1321.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1321.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1321.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1321.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1321.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1321.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1321.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1321.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1397.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1397.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1397.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1397.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1397.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1397.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1397.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1397.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1397.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1397.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1397.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1397.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1397.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1397.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1397.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1397.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1397.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1397.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1397.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1397.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1397.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1397.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1397.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1397.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1397.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1397.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1397.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	9
1397.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1397.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1397.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1397.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1397.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1397.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1397.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1397.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1397.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1397.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1397.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1397.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1397.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1397.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1397.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1397.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1397.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1397.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1397.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1397.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1397.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1397.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1397.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1397.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1397.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1397.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1397.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1397.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1397.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1397.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1397.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1397.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1397.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1397.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1397.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1397.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1397.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1397.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1397.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1397.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1397.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1397.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1397.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1397.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1397.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1397.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1397.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1397.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1397.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1397.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1397.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1397.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1397.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1397.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1397.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1397.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1397.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1397.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1397.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1397.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1397.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1397.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1397.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1397.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1397.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1493.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1493.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1493.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1493.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1493.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1493.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1493.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1493.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1493.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	8
1493.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1493.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1493.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1493.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1493.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1493.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1493.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1493.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1493.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1493.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1493.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1493.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1493.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1493.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1493.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	? in ?,	8
1493.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1493.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1493.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1493.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1493.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1493.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1493.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1493.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1493.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1493.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1493.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1493.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1493.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1493.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1493.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1493.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1493.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1493.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1493.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1493.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1493.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1493.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1493.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1493.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1493.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1493.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1493.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1493.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1493.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1493.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1493.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1493.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1493.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	8
1493.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1493.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1493.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1493.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1493.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1493.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1493.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1493.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1493.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1493.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1493.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1493.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1493.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1493.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1493.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1493.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1493.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1493.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1493.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1493.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1493.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1493.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1493.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1493.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1493.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1493.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1493.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1493.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1493.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1493.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1493.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1581.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1581.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1581.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1581.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1581.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1581.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1581.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1581.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1581.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1581.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1581.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1581.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1581.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1581.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1581.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1581.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1581.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1581.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1581.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1581.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1581.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1581.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1581.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1581.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1581.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1581.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1581.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1581.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1581.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1581.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1581.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1581.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1581.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1581.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1581.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1581.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1581.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1581.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1581.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1581.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1581.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1581.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1581.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1581.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1581.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1581.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1581.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1581.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1581.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1581.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1581.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1581.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1581.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1581.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1581.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1581.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1581.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1581.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1581.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1581.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1581.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1581.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1581.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1581.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1581.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1581.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1581.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1581.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1581.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1581.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1581.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1581.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1581.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1654.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1654.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1654.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1654.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1654.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1654.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1654.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1654.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1654.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1654.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1654.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1654.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1654.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1654.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1654.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1654.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1654.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1654.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1654.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1654.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1654.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1654.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1654.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1654.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1654.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1654.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1654.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1654.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1654.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1654.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1654.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1654.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1654.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1654.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1654.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1654.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1654.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1654.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1654.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1654.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1654.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1654.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1654.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1654.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1654.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1654.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1654.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1654.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1654.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1654.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1654.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1654.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1654.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1654.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1654.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1654.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1654.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1654.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1654.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1654.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1654.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1654.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1654.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1654.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1654.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1654.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1654.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1654.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1654.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1654.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1654.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1654.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1654.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1654.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1654.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1654.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1654.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1654.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1654.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1654.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1654.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1654.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1654.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1654.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1654.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1654.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1654.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1741.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1741.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1741.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1741.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1741.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1741.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1741.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1741.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1741.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1741.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1741.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1741.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1741.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1741.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1741.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1741.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1741.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1741.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1741.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1741.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1741.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1741.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1741.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1741.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1741.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1741.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1741.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1741.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1741.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1741.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1741.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1741.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1741.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1741.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1741.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1741.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5
1741.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1741.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1741.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1741.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1741.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1741.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1741.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1741.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1741.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1741.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1741.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1741.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1741.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1741.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1741.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1741.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1741.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1741.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1741.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1741.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1741.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1741.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1741.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1741.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1741.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1741.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1741.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1741.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1741.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1741.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1741.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1741.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1741.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1741.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1741.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1741.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1741.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1741.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1741.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1741.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1741.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1741.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1741.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1741.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1741.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1741.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1741.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1741.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1741.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1741.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1741.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1741.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1741.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1741.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1741.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1741.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1741.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1741.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1741.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1741.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1741.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1741.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1839.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1839.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1839.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1839.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1839.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1839.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1839.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1839.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1839.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1839.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1839.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1839.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1839.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1839.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1839.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1839.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1839.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1839.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1839.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1839.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1839.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1839.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1839.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1839.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1839.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1839.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1839.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1839.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1839.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1839.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1839.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1839.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1839.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1839.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1839.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1839.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1839.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1839.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1839.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1839.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1839.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1839.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1839.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1839.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1839.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1839.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1839.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1839.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1839.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1839.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1839.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1839.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1839.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1839.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1839.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1839.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1839.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1839.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1839.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1839.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1839.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1839.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1839.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1839.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1839.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1839.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1839.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1839.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1839.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1839.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1839.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1839.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1839.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1839.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1839.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1839.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1839.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1839.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1839.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1839.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1839.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1839.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1839.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1839.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1839.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1839.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1839.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1839.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1839.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1839.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1839.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1839.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1839.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1839.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1839.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1839.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1839.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1839.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1839.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1839.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1939.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1939.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1939.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1939.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1939.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1939.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1939.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1939.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1939.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1939.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1939.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1939.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1939.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	3
1939.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1939.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1939.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1939.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1939.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1939.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1939.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1939.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1939.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1939.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1939.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1939.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1939.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1939.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1939.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1939.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1939.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1939.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1939.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1939.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1939.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1939.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1939.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1939.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1939.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1939.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1939.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1939.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1939.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1939.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1939.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1939.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1939.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1939.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1939.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1939.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1939.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1939.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1939.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1939.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1939.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1939.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1939.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1939.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1939.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1939.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1939.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1939.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1939.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1939.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1939.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1939.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1939.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1939.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1939.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1939.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1939.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1939.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1939.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1939.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1939.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1939.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1939.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	3
1939.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1939.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1939.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1939.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1939.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1939.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1939.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1939.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1939.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1939.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1939.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1939.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1939.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1939.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1939.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1939.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1939.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1939.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1939.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1939.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1939.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1939.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1939.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1939.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1939.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1939.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2041.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2041.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2041.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2041.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2041.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2041.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2041.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2041.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2041.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2041.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2041.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2041.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2041.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2041.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2041.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2041.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2041.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2041.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2041.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2041.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2041.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2041.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2041.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2041.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2041.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2041.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2041.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2041.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2041.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2041.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2041.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2041.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2041.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2041.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2041.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2041.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2041.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2041.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2041.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2041.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2041.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2041.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2041.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2041.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2041.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2041.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2041.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2041.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2041.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2041.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2041.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2041.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2041.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2041.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2041.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2041.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2041.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2041.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2041.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2041.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2041.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2041.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2041.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2041.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2041.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2041.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2041.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2041.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2041.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2041.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2041.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2041.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2041.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2041.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2041.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2041.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2041.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2041.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2041.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2041.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2041.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2041.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2041.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2041.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2041.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2041.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2041.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2041.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2041.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2041.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2041.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2041.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2041.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2041.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2041.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2041.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2041.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2041.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2041.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2041.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2041.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2041.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2041.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2041.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2041.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2041.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2041.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2041.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2041.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2041.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2041.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2041.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2041.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2041.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2041.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2041.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2041.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2041.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2041.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2160.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2160.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2160.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2160.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2160.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2160.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2160.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2160.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2160.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2160.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2160.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2160.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2160.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2160.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2160.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2160.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2160.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2160.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2160.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2160.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2160.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2160.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2160.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2160.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2160.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2160.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2160.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2160.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2160.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2160.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2160.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2160.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2160.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2160.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2160.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2160.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2160.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2160.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2160.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2160.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2160.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2160.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2160.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2160.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2160.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2160.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2160.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2160.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2160.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2160.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2160.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2160.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2160.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2160.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2160.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2160.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2160.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2160.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2160.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2160.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2160.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	1
2160.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2160.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2160.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2160.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2160.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2160.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2160.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2160.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2160.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2160.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2160.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2160.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2160.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2160.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2160.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2160.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2160.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2160.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2160.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2160.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2160.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2160.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2160.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2160.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2160.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2160.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2160.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2160.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2160.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2160.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2160.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2160.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2160.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2160.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2160.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2160.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2160.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2160.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2160.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2160.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2160.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2160.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2160.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1
2160.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2160.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2160.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2160.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2160.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2160.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2160.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2160.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2160.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2160.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2160.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2160.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2160.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2160.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2160.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2160.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2160.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2160.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2160.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2160.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2160.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2160.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2160.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2160.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2160.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2160.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2160.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2160.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	1
2160.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2160.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2160.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2160.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2160.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2160.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2160.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2160.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2160.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2160.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2160.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2160.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2160.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2160.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2160.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	1
2160.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2160.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2160.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4275
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	2971
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2524
4.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2432
5.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2425
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2232
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1785
9.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1782
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1760


*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7739
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7715
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4802
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2696
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2169
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2019
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1973
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1723
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1630


*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## hsvmann (23 Juni 2021)

*06 / 20*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Delta Goodrem
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Jessica Alba
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## Ryan Atwood (24 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
04.) Veronika Klimovits 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Britta Hofman
07.) Katharina Kleinfeldt
08.) Natalie Langer 
09.) Marlene Lufen
10.) Alina Merkau


----------



## ManuN (27 Juni 2021)

Jun 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Anakin (29 Juni 2021)

_Juni 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Veronika Klimovits 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## kamy (29 Juni 2021)

*2021 - 06

1.	Nazan Eckes
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Rebecca Mir
6.	Elena Bruhn
7.	Sila Sahin
8.	Nadine Menz
9.	Asli Bayram
10.	Pinar Atalay
10.	Ana Plasencia
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## StefanKa (29 Juni 2021)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel





3. Katrin Albsteiger





4. Antonia Michalsky





5. Alyssa Milano






6. Felicitas Woll






7. Sarah Bogen






8. Anna-Julia Antonucci






9. Maria Wedig






10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## taurus79 (29 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021
Zur Europameisterschaft eine komplette Elf

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Jasmin Wagner
4. Corinna Borau
5. Anna Planken
6. Miriam Lange
7. Viviane Geppert
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Jessy Wellmer
10.Anneke Dürrkop
11. Victoria Swarovski


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Madison Pettis 
Irina Shayk
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Katherine McNamara
Victoria Justice


----------



## Don Sven (30 Juni 2021)

1. Lena Gercke 





2. Michaela Kaniber





3. Dorothee Bär 





4. Charlotte Maihoff, D, * 17.08.1982 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D





5. Birte Glang 





6. Iris Mareike Steen 





7. Alyssa Milano 






8. Sophie Marceau 





9. Vaile Fuchs 





10. Yana Gercke


----------



## Devilfish (30 Juni 2021)

Juni

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Ariana Grande
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Miley Cyrus
8. Vanessa Hudgens
9. Taylor Momsen
10. Billie Eilish
10. LaFee
10. Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## Walt (30 Juni 2021)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Monat Juni 2021:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Ania Niedick







4. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl






5. Vaile Fuchs







6. Franziska van der Heide






7. Michaela Kaniber






8 .Juliane Seyfarth






9. Ulrike Frank







10. Jessica Ginkel


----------



## NEF (30 Juni 2021)

Juni 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2021)

Für July

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Kate Winslet


 

 

 
3. Elizabeth Hurley


 

 

 
4. Hailee Steinfeld


 
5. Brie Larson


 
6. Christina Hendricks


 
7. Jane Levy


 
8. Barbara Palvin


 
9. Yvonne Stahovski


 
10. Kate Beckisnale & Charlize Theron


 
10. Salma Hayek


 
10. Zendaya Coleman


 
​


----------



## STF (1 Juli 2021)

Juli 21

1. Angelique Kerber
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Eva Diederichs
4. Ruth Moschner
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Ina Dietz
8. Judith Rakers
9. Susan Link
10. Taylor Swift
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## maggi77 (1 Juli 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Angela Karpova
4. Joelina Drews
5. Abigail Clarke
6. Arianna Ajtar
7. Sylvijaa Vasilevska
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Mariah Carey
10.Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2021)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. LaFee
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Marisa Ehret
05. Franziska Benz
06. Samara Weaving
07. Alexandra Fonsatti
08. Taylor Momsen
09. Avril Lavigne
10. Cara Delevingne


----------



## lappi (1 Juli 2021)

Juli 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Keira Knightley

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Madeleine Wehle
8 Charlize Theron
9 Stefanie Hertel
10 Nicole Kidman


----------



## brian69 (2 Juli 2021)

*July 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Natalie Dormer 3. Ashley Benson*




 




*4. Alexandra Daddario 5. Emilia Clarke
*




 



*
6. Jennifer Lawrence 7. Scarlett Johansson*




 




*8. Eva Green 9. Joey King*




 




*10.
Ana de Armas - Margot Robbie - Rosamund Pike*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (2 Juli 2021)

Mein Juli Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Kaia Gerber
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Celine Bethmann
07. Lena Gercke
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Gintare Sudziute
10. Frida Aasen
10. Irina Shayk
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## mephisto5 (3 Juli 2021)

1. Clara Morgane
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Ulrike Frank
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Alex Morgan
6. Katja Burkard
7. Sophie Turner
8. Julie Benz
9. Heike Trinker
10. Birgit von Bentzel


----------



## Relleumlime (4 Juli 2021)

Juli-Voting

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Bella Lesnik
5. Yve Fehring
6. Anne Willmes
7. Alexandra Kröber
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10. Verena Püschel
10. Catherine Vogel
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Anakin (5 Juli 2021)

_Juli 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Emilia Clarke


----------



## link (6 Juli 2021)

sehr interessant


----------



## spunk88888 (6 Juli 2021)

1 Susanne Bormann
2 Hanna Bohnekamp
3 Mandy Graff
4 Lena Meyer-Landrut
5 Cameron Diaz
6 Jennifer Aniston
7 Nora Tschirner
8 Rachael Leigh Cook
9 Alica Schmidt
10 Alisar Ailabouni


----------



## hsvmann (7 Juli 2021)

*07 / 21*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Delta Goodrem
7. Shay Mitchell
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## rehau2000 (10 Juli 2021)

1. Britney Spears
2. Beatrice Egli
3.Victoria Justice
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Jasmin Wagner
6. Ariel Winter
7. Kylie Jenner
8. Helene Fischer
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## tino2003 (12 Juli 2021)

Juli 2021
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## congo64 (12 Juli 2021)

und der Juli 2021.......

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Camila Cabello



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Ryan Atwood (14 Juli 2021)

Juli 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Alona Tal 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Jana Azizi 
06.) Britta Hofman
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Veronika Klimovits 
10.) Natalie Langer


----------



## Cav (19 Juli 2021)

Voting für Juli 2021

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## Quick Nick (20 Juli 2021)

Juli 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Jana Azizi
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Selena Gomez 
07. Annika Lau
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Veronika Klimovits


----------



## gaertner23 (20 Juli 2021)

hier mein Juli-Voting:



1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Astrid Fronja
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Susanna Ohlen
10.) Susi Brandt und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (21 Juli 2021)

kamy schrieb:


> *2021 - 06
> 
> 1.	Nazan Eckes
> 2.	Helene Fischer
> ...



Dein Juni Voting hattest du schon am 09.06. abgegeben. Soll das Voting vom 29.06. dann gleich für Juli zählen?


----------



## STF (21 Juli 2021)

07/2021

1. Angelique Kerber
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Eva Diederich
4. Taylor Swift
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Ina Dietz
7. Ruth Moschner
8. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
9. Corinna Borau
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Susan Link
10. Sandra Kuhn


----------



## Cav (21 Juli 2021)

STF schrieb:


> 07/2021
> 
> 1. Angelique Kerber
> 2. Kamilla Senjo
> ...



Du hast für Juli schon am 01.07. gevotet, soll das dann deine Wertung für den August sein?


----------



## Cav (21 Juli 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 21.07.2021, 07:50

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7822
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7767
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4854
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4334
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3001
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2710
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2544
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2444
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
11.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2241
12.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2204
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2022
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1974
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1801
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1795
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1760
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1733
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1633
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1631
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1578
23.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1526
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1383
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1318
29.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1283
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1280
31.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1256
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1242
34.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1201
35.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1191
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1186
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1168
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1082
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1040
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1037
44.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
45.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1017
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1013
47.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	999
48.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	996
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	990
50.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	974
51.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	946
52.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
53.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
54.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	917
55.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	914
56.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	899
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	890
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	879
59.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
60.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
61.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	861
62.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
62.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	850
64.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
65.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
66.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	818
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	817
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
71.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	758
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	758
71.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
74.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	737
76.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	728
77.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	725
78.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	718
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	709
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	707
80.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	707
82.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	706
83.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
84.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	682
85.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
86.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
87.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
87.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	655
89.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	653
90.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	650
90.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
92.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	625
93.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	620
94.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	610
96.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	607
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 592
99.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
100.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	580
101.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	577
102.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	567
103.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
104.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
104.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	548
106.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
107.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
108.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	532
108.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
110.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
110.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	529
110.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	529
113.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
114.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	526
115.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	525
116.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	520
117.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	515
118.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	509
119.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
120.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
121.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
121.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
123.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
124.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	498
125.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
126.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	492
127.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
128.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	485
129.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
131.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
132.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
133.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	470
134.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
135.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
135.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
137.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
137.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	462
137.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	462
140.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	457
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	456
142.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
144.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
145.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
146.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	446
147.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	445
148.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	441
149.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
150.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
151.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
152.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
153.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	426
154.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	423
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	422
156.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	420
157.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	418
158.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
159.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
160.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	412
160.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	412
160.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
163.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
164.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
164.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
166.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	403
167.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	401
168.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
169.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
170.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
171.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
172.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	388
173.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
174.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
175.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
176.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	383
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	382
178.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	381
179.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	379
180.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	378
181.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	377
182.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
183.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
183.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	375
185.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
186.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	372
187.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
188.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	365
188.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
190.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	364
191.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	360
192.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	359
193.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
194.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	349
194.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	349
196.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
197.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	346
198.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
199.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	340
200.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
200.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
202.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
202.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
202.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
205.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
206.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	333
207.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	330
207.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	330
207.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
207.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
211.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	325
212.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
212.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	324
214.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	323
215.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
216.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
216.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
218.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
219.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
220.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	307
220.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	307
220.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
223.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	305
224.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	303
225.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	302
226.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
226.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
228.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	296
229.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
229.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	295
229.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	295
232.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
233.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
233.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	291
233.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	291
236.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
236.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
238.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	287
238.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	287
238.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
241.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
242.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	284
243.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
244.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	282
245.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	281
246.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
246.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
248.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
249.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
250.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
250.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
252.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
252.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
254.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
255.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	269
256.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
256.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
258.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
258.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
260.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	260
260.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	260
262.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
263.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
264.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	255
265.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	254
265.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
265.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
268.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
269.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
270.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	250
270.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	250
270.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
273.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
274.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
274.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
274.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	248
274.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
274.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	248
279.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	247
280.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	246
281.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
281.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	244
281.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
284.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	243
285.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
286.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	238
286.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238
288.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
288.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	237
290.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
290.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
292.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
293.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
294.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	227
295.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	226
295.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	226
297.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
298.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
298.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
298.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	223
301.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
301.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	222
301.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
304.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
305.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
305.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	219
307.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
308.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
308.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
308.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217
311.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
311.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
313.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	215
313.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
315.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
315.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
315.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
315.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
315.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
320.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	213
321.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
321.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	212
323.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
324.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
324.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
326.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
327.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
328.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
329.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	205
330.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
330.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	204
332.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	202
332.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
334.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	199
335.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
335.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
337.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	197
338.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
338.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
340.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
341.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	194
342.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
343.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
344.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
345.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
345.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	188
347.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	187
348.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
348.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
348.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	186
351.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
352.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
352.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	184
354.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
354.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
354.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
357.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
358.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
358.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
360.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
361.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
362.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
362.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	177
362.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
365.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
365.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	176
365.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
365.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
365.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
370.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
370.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
370.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
373.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
373.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	173
373.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
376.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	172
377.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
378.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	170
378.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
380.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
381.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
381.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
381.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
384.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
385.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
385.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
387.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
387.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
389.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
390.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	160
390.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
392.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	159
392.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	159
392.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
395.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
395.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	156
397.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	155
398.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
398.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
398.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
401.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
401.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
403.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	152
403.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
405.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	151
405.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
405.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
408.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
409.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
409.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
409.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
412.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
412.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
412.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	147
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	146
415.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
415.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
418.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
418.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
418.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
418.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
422.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
423.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
423.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	142
423.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	142
426.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
427.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	140
427.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
427.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
430.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
430.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	139
432.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
432.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
434.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
434.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
436.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	136
436.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
436.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
439.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135
440.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
440.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	134
442.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	133
443.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
443.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
443.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
443.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
447.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	130
448.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
449.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
449.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
451.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	126
452.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
453.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
453.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
453.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
456.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
457.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
458.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
459.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
459.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
461.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	119
461.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
463.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
464.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
464.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
466.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
466.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
466.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
466.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
470.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
471.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
471.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
471.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113
474.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	112
474.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
474.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
477.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
477.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	111
477.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
480.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
480.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
480.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
483.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
483.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
483.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
486.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	107
486.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
486.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
489.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
489.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
489.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
489.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
489.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
489.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
495.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
495.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
495.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
495.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
495.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	105
495.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
501.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
501.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
501.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
501.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
501.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
501.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
507.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
507.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
509.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
509.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
509.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
512.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
513.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
513.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
515.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
515.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
517.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	98
518.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
519.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
519.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
521.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
521.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
523.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
523.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
525.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
525.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	92
525.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
525.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
525.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
525.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
525.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
532.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
532.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
532.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
532.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
536.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	90
536.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
536.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
539.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
539.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89
539.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	89
539.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	89
543.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
543.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
543.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
543.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
543.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
543.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
549.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
550.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
550.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
550.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
553.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
553.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
553.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
553.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
553.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
558.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
558.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
558.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
558.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
558.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
558.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
558.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
558.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
566.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
566.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
566.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
566.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	83
566.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
571.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
571.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
571.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
571.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
575.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
575.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
577.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
577.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
577.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
577.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
581.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
581.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
581.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
581.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
581.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	79
586.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
586.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
588.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
588.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
588.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
591.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
591.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
593.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
593.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
595.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
595.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	74
595.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
595.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
599.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
599.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	72
599.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
599.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
603.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
603.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
603.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
603.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
607.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
607.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	70
609.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	69
609.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
609.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
609.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
613.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	68
613.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
613.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
613.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
613.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
613.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
619.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
619.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
621.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
621.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
623.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
623.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
623.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
623.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
623.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
623.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
629.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
629.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
631.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
631.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
631.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
631.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
631.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
631.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
631.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
638.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
638.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	62
638.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
641.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
642.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
642.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
642.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
642.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
642.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
642.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
648.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
648.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
648.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
648.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
648.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
648.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
648.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
648.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
656.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	58
656.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
656.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
656.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
656.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
656.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	58
662.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
662.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
662.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
662.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
666.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
666.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
666.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
666.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
666.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
666.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
666.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
673.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	55
673.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
673.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
673.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
677.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
677.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
677.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
677.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
677.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
677.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
677.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
677.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
685.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
685.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
685.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
685.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
685.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
685.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
685.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
692.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
692.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
692.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
692.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	52
692.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52
692.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
692.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	52
692.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
692.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
692.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
702.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
702.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
702.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
702.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
706.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
706.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
706.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
706.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
706.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
706.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
706.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
706.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	50
706.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
706.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
716.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	49
716.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
716.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
716.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
716.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
716.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
722.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
722.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
722.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
722.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
722.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
722.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
728.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
728.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
728.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
728.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
728.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
728.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
728.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
728.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
736.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
736.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
736.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
736.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
736.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
741.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
741.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
741.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
741.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
741.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
741.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	45
741.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
741.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
741.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
750.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
750.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	44
750.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
750.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
750.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
750.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
750.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
750.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
750.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
750.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
760.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
760.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
760.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
760.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
760.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
760.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
760.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
767.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
767.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	42
767.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
767.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
767.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
767.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
773.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
773.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
775.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
775.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
775.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
775.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
775.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
775.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
775.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
782.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
782.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	39
782.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
782.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
782.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
782.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	39
782.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
789.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
789.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	38
789.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
789.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
789.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
789.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
789.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
789.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
797.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	37
797.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
797.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
797.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
797.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
797.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
797.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
797.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
797.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	37
797.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
797.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
808.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
808.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
808.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
808.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
808.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
808.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
814.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	35
814.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
814.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
814.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
814.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
814.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
814.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
814.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
814.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
814.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
824.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
824.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
824.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
824.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
824.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
824.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
824.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
824.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
824.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
824.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
834.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
834.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
834.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
834.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
834.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
834.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
834.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
834.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
834.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
834.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
844.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
844.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
844.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
844.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
844.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
844.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
844.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
844.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
844.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
844.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
854.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
854.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
854.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
854.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
854.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
854.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
854.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
854.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
854.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
854.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
854.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	31
865.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
865.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
865.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
865.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
865.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
865.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
865.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
865.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
865.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
865.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
865.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
865.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
865.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
865.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
865.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
880.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
880.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
880.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
880.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
880.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
880.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
880.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
880.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
880.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
880.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
880.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
880.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
880.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
880.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
880.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
880.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
880.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
897.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
897.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
897.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
897.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
897.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
897.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
897.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
897.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
897.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
897.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
897.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
897.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
897.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
897.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
897.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
912.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
912.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
912.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
912.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
912.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
912.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
912.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
912.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
912.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
912.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
912.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
912.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
912.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
912.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
926.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
926.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
926.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
926.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
926.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
926.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
926.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
926.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
926.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
926.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
926.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
926.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
926.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
939.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
939.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
939.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
939.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
939.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
939.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
939.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
939.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
939.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
939.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
939.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
939.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
939.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
952.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	24
952.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
952.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
952.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
952.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
952.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
952.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
952.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
952.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
952.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
962.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
962.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
962.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
962.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
962.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
962.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
962.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
962.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
962.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
962.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
962.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
962.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
962.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
962.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	23
962.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
962.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
962.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
962.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
962.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
962.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
982.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
982.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
982.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
982.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
982.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
982.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
982.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
982.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
982.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
982.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
982.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
982.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	22
982.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	22
982.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
982.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
982.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
982.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
999.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
999.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	21
999.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	21
999.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
999.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
999.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
999.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
999.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
999.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
999.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
999.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
999.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
999.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
999.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
999.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
999.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
999.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	21
999.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	21
999.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
999.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
999.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
999.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
999.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
999.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1023.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1023.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1023.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1023.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1023.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1023.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1023.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1023.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1023.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1023.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1023.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1023.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1023.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1023.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1023.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1023.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1023.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1023.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1041.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1041.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1041.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1041.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1041.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1041.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1041.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1041.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1041.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1041.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1041.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1041.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1041.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1041.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1041.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1041.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1041.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1041.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1041.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1041.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1041.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1041.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1041.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1041.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1041.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1066.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1066.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1066.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1066.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1066.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1066.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1066.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1066.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1066.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1066.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1066.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1066.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1066.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1066.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1066.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1066.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1066.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1066.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1066.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1066.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1066.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1066.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1066.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1066.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1066.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1066.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1092.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1092.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1092.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1092.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1092.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1092.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1092.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1092.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1092.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1092.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1092.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1092.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1092.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1092.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1092.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1092.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1092.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1092.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1092.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1092.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1092.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1092.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1114.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1114.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1114.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1114.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1114.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1114.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1114.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1114.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1114.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1114.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1114.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1114.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1114.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1114.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1114.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1114.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1114.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1114.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1114.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1114.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1114.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1114.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1114.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1114.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1114.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	16
1114.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1114.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1114.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1114.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1114.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1114.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1145.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1145.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1145.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1145.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1145.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1145.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1145.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1145.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1145.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1145.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1145.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	15
1145.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1145.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1145.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1145.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1145.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1145.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1145.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1145.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1145.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1145.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1145.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1145.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1145.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1145.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1170.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1170.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1170.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1170.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1170.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1170.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1170.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1170.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1170.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14
1170.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1170.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1170.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1170.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1170.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1170.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1170.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1170.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1170.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1170.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1170.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1170.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1170.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1170.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1170.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1170.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1170.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	14
1170.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1170.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1170.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1170.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1170.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1170.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1170.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1170.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1170.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1170.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1170.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1170.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	14
1170.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1170.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1170.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1170.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1170.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1170.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1170.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1215.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1215.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1215.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1215.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1215.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1215.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1215.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	13
1215.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1215.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1215.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1215.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1215.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1215.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1215.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1215.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1215.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1215.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1215.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1215.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1215.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1215.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1215.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1215.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1215.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1215.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1215.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1215.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1215.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1215.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1215.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1245.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1245.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1245.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1245.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1245.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1245.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1245.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1245.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1245.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	? in ?,	12
1245.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1245.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1245.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1245.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1245.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1245.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1245.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1245.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1245.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1245.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1245.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1245.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1245.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1245.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1245.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1245.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1245.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1245.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1245.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1245.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1245.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1245.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1245.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1245.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1245.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1245.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1245.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1245.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1245.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1245.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1245.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1285.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1285.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1285.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1285.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1285.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1285.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1285.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1285.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1285.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1285.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1285.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1285.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1285.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1285.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1285.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1285.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1285.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1285.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1285.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1285.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1285.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1285.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1285.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1285.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1285.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1285.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1285.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1285.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1285.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1285.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1285.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1285.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1285.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1285.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1285.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1326.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1326.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1326.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1326.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1326.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1326.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1326.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1326.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1326.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1326.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1326.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1326.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1326.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1326.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1326.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1326.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1326.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1326.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1326.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1326.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1326.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1326.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1326.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1326.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1326.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1326.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1326.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1326.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1326.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1326.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1326.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1326.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1326.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1326.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1326.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1326.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1326.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1326.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1326.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1326.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1326.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1326.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1326.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1326.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1326.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1326.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1326.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1326.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1326.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1326.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1326.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1326.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1326.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1326.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1326.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1326.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1326.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1326.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1326.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1326.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1326.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1326.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1326.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1326.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1326.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1326.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1326.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1326.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1326.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1326.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1326.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1326.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1326.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1326.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1326.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1326.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1326.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1403.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1403.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1403.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1403.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1403.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1403.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1403.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1403.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1403.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1403.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1403.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1403.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1403.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1403.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1403.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1403.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1403.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1403.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1403.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1403.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1403.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1403.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1403.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1403.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1403.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1403.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1403.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1403.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1403.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1403.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1403.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1403.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1403.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1403.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1403.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1403.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1403.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1403.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1403.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1403.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1403.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D, 9
1403.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1403.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1403.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1403.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1403.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1403.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1403.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1403.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1403.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1403.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1403.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1403.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1403.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1403.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1403.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1403.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1403.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1403.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1403.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1403.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1403.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1403.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1403.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1403.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1403.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1403.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1403.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1403.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1403.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1403.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1403.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1403.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1403.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1403.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1403.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1403.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1403.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1403.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1403.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1403.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1403.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1403.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1403.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1403.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1403.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1403.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1403.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1403.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1403.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1403.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1403.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1403.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1403.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1497.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1497.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1497.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1497.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1497.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1497.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1497.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1497.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1497.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1497.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1497.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1497.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1497.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1497.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1497.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1497.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1497.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1497.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1497.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1497.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1497.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1497.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1497.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1497.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1497.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1497.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1497.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1497.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1497.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1497.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1497.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1497.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1497.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1497.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1497.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1497.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1497.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1497.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1497.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1497.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1497.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1497.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1497.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1497.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1497.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1497.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1497.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1497.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1497.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1497.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1497.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1497.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1497.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1497.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1497.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1497.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1497.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1497.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1497.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1497.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1497.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1497.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1497.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1497.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1497.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1497.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1497.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1497.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1497.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1497.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1497.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1497.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1497.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1497.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1497.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1497.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1497.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1497.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1497.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1497.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1497.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1497.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1497.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1497.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1497.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1497.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1497.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1584.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1584.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1584.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1584.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1584.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1584.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1584.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1584.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1584.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1584.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1584.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1584.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1584.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1584.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1584.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1584.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	7
1584.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1584.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1584.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1584.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	7
1584.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1584.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1584.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1584.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1584.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1584.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1584.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1584.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1584.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1584.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1584.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1584.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1584.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1584.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1584.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1584.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1584.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1584.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1584.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1584.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1584.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1584.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1584.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1584.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1584.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1584.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1584.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1584.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1584.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1584.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1584.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1584.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1584.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1584.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1584.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1584.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1584.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1584.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1584.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	7
1584.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1584.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1584.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1584.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1584.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1584.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1584.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1584.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1584.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1584.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1584.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1584.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1584.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1584.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1584.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1584.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1584.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1660.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1660.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1660.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1660.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1660.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1660.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1660.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1660.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1660.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1660.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1660.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1660.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1660.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1660.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1660.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1660.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1660.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1660.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1660.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1660.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1660.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1660.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1660.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1660.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1660.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1660.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1660.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1660.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1660.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1660.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1660.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1660.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1660.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1660.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1660.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1660.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1660.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1660.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1660.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1660.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1660.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1660.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1660.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1660.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1660.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1660.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1660.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1660.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1660.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1660.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1660.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1660.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1660.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1660.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1660.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1660.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1660.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1660.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1660.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1660.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1660.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1660.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1660.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1660.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1660.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1660.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1660.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1660.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1660.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1660.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1660.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1660.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	6
1660.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1660.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1660.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1660.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1660.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1660.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1660.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1660.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1660.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1660.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1660.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1660.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1660.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1660.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1660.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1747.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1747.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1747.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1747.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1747.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1747.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1747.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1747.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1747.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1747.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1747.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1747.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1747.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1747.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1747.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1747.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1747.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1747.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1747.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1747.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1747.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1747.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1747.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1747.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1747.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1747.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1747.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1747.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1747.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1747.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1747.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1747.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1747.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1747.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1747.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1747.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5
1747.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1747.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1747.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1747.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1747.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1747.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1747.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1747.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1747.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1747.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1747.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1747.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1747.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1747.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1747.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1747.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1747.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1747.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1747.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1747.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1747.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1747.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1747.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1747.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1747.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1747.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1747.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1747.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1747.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1747.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1747.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1747.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1747.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1747.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1747.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1747.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1747.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1747.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1747.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1747.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1747.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1747.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1747.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1747.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1747.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1747.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1747.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1747.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1747.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1747.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1747.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1747.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1747.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	5
1747.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1747.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1747.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1747.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1747.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1747.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1747.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1747.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1747.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1747.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1846.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1846.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1846.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1846.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1846.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1846.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1846.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1846.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1846.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1846.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1846.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1846.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1846.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1846.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1846.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1846.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1846.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1846.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1846.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1846.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1846.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1846.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1846.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1846.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1846.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1846.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1846.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1846.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1846.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1846.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1846.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1846.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1846.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1846.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1846.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1846.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1846.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1846.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1846.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1846.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1846.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1846.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1846.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1846.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1846.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1846.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1846.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1846.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1846.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1846.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1846.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1846.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1846.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1846.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1846.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1846.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1846.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1846.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1846.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1846.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1846.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1846.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1846.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1846.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1846.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1846.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1846.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1846.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1846.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1846.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1846.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1846.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1846.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1846.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1846.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1846.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1846.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1846.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1846.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1846.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1846.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1846.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1846.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1846.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1846.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1846.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1846.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1846.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1846.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1846.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1846.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1846.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1846.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1846.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1846.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1846.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1846.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1846.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1846.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1846.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1846.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1947.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1947.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1947.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1947.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1947.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1947.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1947.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1947.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1947.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1947.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1947.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1947.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1947.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1947.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1947.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1947.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1947.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1947.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1947.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1947.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1947.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1947.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1947.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1947.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1947.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1947.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1947.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1947.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1947.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1947.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1947.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1947.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1947.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1947.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1947.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1947.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1947.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1947.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1947.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1947.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1947.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1947.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1947.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1947.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1947.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1947.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1947.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1947.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1947.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1947.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1947.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1947.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1947.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1947.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1947.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1947.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1947.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1947.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1947.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1947.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1947.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1947.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1947.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1947.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1947.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1947.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1947.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1947.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1947.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1947.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1947.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1947.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1947.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1947.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1947.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1947.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1947.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1947.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1947.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1947.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1947.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1947.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1947.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1947.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1947.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1947.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1947.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1947.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1947.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1947.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1947.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1947.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1947.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1947.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1947.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1947.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1947.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1947.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1947.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1947.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2047.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2047.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2047.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2047.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2047.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2047.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2047.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2047.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2047.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2047.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2047.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2047.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2047.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2047.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2047.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2047.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2047.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2047.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2047.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2047.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2047.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2047.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2047.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2047.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2047.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2047.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2047.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2047.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2047.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2047.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2047.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2047.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2047.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2047.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2047.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2047.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2047.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2047.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2047.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2047.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2047.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2047.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2047.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2047.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2047.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2047.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2047.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2047.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2047.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2047.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2047.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2047.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2047.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2047.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2047.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2047.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2047.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2047.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2047.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2047.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2047.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2047.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2047.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2047.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2047.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2047.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2047.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2047.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2047.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2047.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2047.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2047.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2047.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2047.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2047.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2047.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2047.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2047.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2047.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2047.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2047.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2047.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2047.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2047.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2047.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2047.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2047.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2047.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2047.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2047.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2047.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2047.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2047.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2047.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2047.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2047.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2047.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2047.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2047.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2047.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2047.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2047.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2047.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2047.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2047.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2047.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2047.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2047.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2047.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2047.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2047.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2047.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2047.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2047.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2047.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2047.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2047.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2047.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2047.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2047.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2167.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2167.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2167.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2167.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2167.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2167.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2167.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2167.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2167.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2167.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2167.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2167.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2167.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2167.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2167.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2167.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2167.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2167.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2167.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2167.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2167.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2167.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2167.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2167.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2167.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2167.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2167.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2167.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2167.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2167.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2167.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2167.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2167.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2167.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2167.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2167.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2167.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2167.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2167.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2167.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2167.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2167.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2167.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2167.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2167.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2167.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2167.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2167.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2167.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2167.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2167.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2167.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2167.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	1
2167.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2167.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2167.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2167.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2167.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2167.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2167.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2167.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	1
2167.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2167.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2167.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2167.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2167.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2167.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2167.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2167.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2167.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2167.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2167.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2167.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2167.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2167.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2167.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2167.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2167.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2167.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2167.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2167.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2167.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2167.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2167.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2167.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2167.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2167.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2167.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2167.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2167.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2167.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2167.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2167.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2167.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2167.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2167.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2167.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2167.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2167.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2167.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2167.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2167.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2167.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2167.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1
2167.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2167.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2167.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2167.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2167.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2167.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2167.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2167.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2167.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2167.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2167.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2167.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2167.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2167.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2167.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2167.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2167.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2167.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2167.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2167.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2167.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2167.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2167.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2167.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2167.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2167.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2167.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2167.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2167.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2167.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2167.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2167.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2167.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2167.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2167.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2167.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2167.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2167.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2167.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2167.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2167.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2167.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2167.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2167.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4334
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3001
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2544
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2444
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2241
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2145
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1801
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1795
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1760

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7822
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7767
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4854
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2710
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2204
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2022
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1974
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1733
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1633

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## ManuN (21 Juli 2021)

Jul 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## kamy (24 Juli 2021)

Cav schrieb:


> Dein Juni Voting hattest du schon am 09.06. abgegeben. Soll das Voting vom 29.06. dann gleich für Juli zählen?



*Ja natürlich ist das die Rangfolge für Juli, war ein Versehen mit der 6.*


----------



## goldlena (25 Juli 2021)

1. Annika Jung 2. Amelie Schröpfer 3. Katharina Busel 4. Caro Loesel 5. Sarah Wiese 6.Leni Jung 7. Celine Preuß 8. Antonia Apostolou 9.Julia Hofer 10. Katharina Gross 10.Emily Feld 10. Jade Gobler 10. Hannah Carolina 10.Jennifer Volk 10.Alisa Ludwig 10. Olga Maskho


----------



## Cav (26 Juli 2021)

goldlena schrieb:


> 1. Annika Jung 2. Amelie Schröpfer 3. Katharina Busel 4. Caro Loesel 5. Sarah Wiese 6.Leni Jung 7. Celine Preuß 8. Antonia Apostolou 9.Julia Hofer 10. Katharina Gross 10.Emily Feld 10. Jade Gobler



Es sind nur 12 Damen pro Voting erlaubt, würde dementsprechend die von mir zitierten werten.

Bei vielen Damen der Damen finde ich auch nur ein Insta-Profil, hättest du da evtl. weitere Daten wie Geburtstag und/oder Ort?

Und speziell bei Katharina Busel und Katharina Gross finde ich über Google niemanden der so heißt und den ich als Celeb bezeichnen würde, hast du speziell für die beiden nähere Infos wer das ist?


----------



## Walt (28 Juli 2021)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Monat Juli 2021:

1. Lena Gercke







2. Iris Mareike Steen






3. Ania Niedick






4. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl






5. Vaile Fuchs






6. Franziska van der Heide






7. Michaela Kaniber






8 .Juliane Seyfarth






9. Ulrike Frank






10. Miriam Lahnstein


----------



## StefanKa (30 Juli 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Alyssa Milano





3. Susanne Seel





4. Katrin Albsteiger





5. Antonia Michalsky





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Anna-Julia Antonucci





9. Maria Wedig





10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## taurus79 (31 Juli 2021)

Hitliste Juli
1. Stephanie Puls
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Stefanie Hertel
5. Jeanette Biedermann
6. Corinna Borau
7. Stefanie Heinzmann
8. Anna Planken
9. Vanessa Mai
10.Jessy Wellmer


----------



## Don Sven (31 Juli 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nina Weisz, D, *17.02.1978 in Gießen/D





3. Michaela Kaniber





4. Dorothee Bär





5. Charlotte Maihoff





6. Birte Glang





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## NEF (31 Juli 2021)

Juli 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Devilfish (31 Juli 2021)

Juli

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Ariana Grande
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Hayley Williams
9. LaFee
10. Billie Eilish
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2021)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Jodie Foster


 

 

 
3. Diane Kruger


 

 


4. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
5. Emily Blunt


 

 

 
6. Gemma Chan,GB,29.11.82 in London/GB


 

 


7. Felicity Jones


 

 
8. Margot Robbie


 

 
9. Sophia Di Martino, GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB


 

 
10. Elizabeth Debicki


 

 
10. Elizabeth Hurley


 

 
10. Florence Pugh


 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2021)

*01. LaFee*




02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Marisa Ehret
05. Franziska Benz
06. Samara Weaving
07. Alexandra Fonsatti
08. Taylor Momsen
09. Avril Lavigne
10. Cara Delevingne 
10. Kristen Stewart


----------



## STF (2 Aug. 2021)

August

1. Angelique Kerber
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Eva Diederich
4. Corinna Borau
5. Christina von Ungern- Sternberg
6. Ruth Moschner
7. Ina Dietz
8. Angela Finger-Erben
9. Susan Link
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Taylor Swift
10. Annika Zimmermann


----------



## benedikt (2 Aug. 2021)

Mein August voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Lorena Rae
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Irina Shayk
10. Izabel Goulart


----------



## brian69 (2 Aug. 2021)

*August 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Natalie Dormer 3. Emilia Clarke*




 



*
4. Heather Graham 5. Lucy Hale*




 




*6. Ashley Benson 7. Brittany Snow
*




 




*8. Katheryn Winnick 9. Alice Eve*




 




*10.
Alexandra Daddario - Eleanor Tomlinson - Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 

​


----------



## maggi77 (3 Aug. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Arianna Ajtar
5. Angela Karpova
6. Sylvia Vasilevska
7. Joelina Drews
8. Demis Rose Mawby
9. Leni Klum
10.Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## tino2003 (3 Aug. 2021)

August 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## ManuN (3 Aug. 2021)

Aug 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Cav (4 Aug. 2021)

>>> Wichtige Nachrichten <<<​



Nach 20 Monaten werde ich die Auswertung unseres Voting hier ab September leider nicht mehr machen können 


Aber, und das ist die gute und noch viel wichtigere Nachricht, nach meiner letzten Auswertung im August wird das Voting in Zukunft wieder von congo weiter geführt :thumbup:


Ich hoffe unser Voting wird noch lange bestehen, aber da congo als bewährter Auswerter weiter machen wird, bin ich da guter Dinge :WOW:



*In diesem Sinne freue ich mich auf meine letzte Auswertung im Laufe des Monats und auf die Zeit als Teilnehmer danach :WOW:*


----------



## JPS5591 (5 Aug. 2021)

August:

1. Natalie Dormer
2. Emma Watson
3. Katheryn Winnick
4. Jennifer Lawrence
5. Liv Tyler
6. Kylie Minogue
7. Eva Green
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Kaley Cuoco
10. Judy Greer
11. Alexandra Neldel
12. Ruth Moschner


----------



## Relleumlime (6 Aug. 2021)

08/21

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Yve Fehring
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Anne Willmes
7. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
8. Alexandra Kröber
9. Mara Bergmann
10. Elena Bruhn
10. Verena Püschel
10. Susanne Schône


----------



## hsvmann (6 Aug. 2021)

*08 / 21*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Delta Goodrem
7. Shay Mitchell
8.. Megan Fox
9. Ariana Grande
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## lappi (7 Aug. 2021)

August 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Nicole Kidman
5 Birgitte Schrowange

6 Keira Knightley
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## StefanKa (8 Aug. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Rosamaria Montibeller, BR, geb . am 09.04.1994 in Nova Trento/BR





3. Alyssa Milano





4. Susanne Seel





5. Antonia Michalsky





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Anna-Julia Antonucci





9. Maria Wedig





10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## bodywatch (10 Aug. 2021)

1. Annika Lau
2. Rebecca Mir
3, Annemarie Carpendale
4. Vanessa Blumhagen
5. Sylvie Meis
6. Verona Pooth
7. Tina Plate
8. Victoria Swarovski
9. Roberta Bieling
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## kamy (13 Aug. 2021)

*2021 - 08

1.	Helene Fischer
2.	Jana Azizi
3.	Fernanda Brandao
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Viviane Geppert
6	Rebecca Mir
7.	Elena Bruhn
8.	Nina Moghaddam
9.	Nadine Menz
10.	Asli Bayram
10.	Steffi Brungs
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## duda2 (18 Aug. 2021)

1. Zoë Kravitz
2. Alessia Cara 
3. Sabrina Carpenter 
4. Zendaya 
5. Emilia Clarke 
6. Victoria Justice 
7. Olivia Holt 
8. Alina Merkau 
9. Iris Mareike Steen 
10. Chloe Grace Moretz
10. Vanessa Mai
10. Sophie Turner


----------



## gaertner23 (21 Aug. 2021)

hier mein August-Voting:




1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Maike Jäger
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Annette Betz
10.) Susi Brandt und Verena Püschel


----------



## Cav (22 Aug. 2021)

Ranking August 2021

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## taurus blue (22 Aug. 2021)

*August 2021*
1. - Judith Rakers
2. - Gaby Lueße
3. - Sophie Marceau
4. - Michelle Hunziker
5. - Marleen Lohse
6. - Stephanie Stumpf
7. - Mareile Höppner
8. - Katrin Bauerfeind
9. - Panagiota Petridou
10.- Linda Hesse


----------



## Cav (23 Aug. 2021)

Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 23.08.2021, 04:25

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7865
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7829
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4891
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4347
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3016
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2714
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2564
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2458
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
11.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2251
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2241
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2154
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2022
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1996
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1809
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1805
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1766
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1743
20.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1636
21.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1631
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1588
23.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1541
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
26.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1391
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1319
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1288
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1283
31.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
32.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1265
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1246
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1203
35.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1201
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1194
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1169
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
39.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
40.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
41.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1089
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1047
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1040
44.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
45.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1023
46.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1018
47.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1007
48.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1005
49.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	998
50.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	993
51.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	954
52.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	944
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	927
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
55.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
56.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	903
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	892
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	880
59.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
60.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
61.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	863
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	862
63.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
64.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
65.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	838
66.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	825
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	763
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	758
72.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
74.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
75.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	737
76.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	736
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	729
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	728
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	715
80.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	707
80.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	707
82.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	706
83.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
84.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	691
85.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
86.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674
87.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	669
88.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	665
89.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
90.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
91.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
92.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	637
93.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	627
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	620
95.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	612
97.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 592
99.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
100.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	589
101.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	581
102.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	578
103.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	574
104.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	549
106.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
107.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
108.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
109.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	533
110.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
110.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	532
112.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	530
113.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
113.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529
115.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
116.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	521
117.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	520
118.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	518
119.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	508
120.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
121.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
122.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	502
122.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
124.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
125.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	497
126.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
127.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
128.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	488
129.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
130.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
131.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
132.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	473
133.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	472
134.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
135.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
136.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
136.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
138.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
138.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	462
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	462
141.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
142.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	456
142.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	456
142.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	456
145.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
146.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	447
146.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
148.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	441
149.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
150.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
151.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
151.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	430
153.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
154.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	426
155.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	425
156.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	424
157.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	420
158.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
159.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	418
160.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
161.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
162.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
163.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	411
164.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	409
165.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
166.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
166.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
168.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
169.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	396
170.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
171.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
172.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
173.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	389
174.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
175.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
176.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	385
176.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	385
178.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
178.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	384
180.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	382
181.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	381
182.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	379
183.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	376
184.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
185.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
186.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	372
187.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	370
187.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
189.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	367
190.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
191.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	364
192.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	359
192.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	359
194.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	357
195.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
196.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	354
197.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
198.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	345
199.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
200.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	339
200.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
200.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
203.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
203.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
203.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
206.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
206.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	335
208.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	333
209.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
209.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
211.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	326
211.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
213.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
213.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	324
215.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
216.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
216.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	319
216.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
219.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
220.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
221.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	311
222.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	310
222.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	310
224.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
225.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	304
226.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	303
227.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
227.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
229.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	299
229.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	299
231.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	298
232.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	297
233.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	293
234.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
236.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
237.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	289
238.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
238.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
240.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
240.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	287
242.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	286
243.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
244.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	284
245.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
246.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
246.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
248.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
249.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
250.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
250.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
250.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	273
253.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
253.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
255.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
256.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
256.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
258.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
258.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
260.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
261.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	263
261.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	263
263.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	262
264.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	259
265.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	258
266.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
267.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	256
268.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	255
268.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	255
270.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
270.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
272.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
273.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
273.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	251
275.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
276.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
277.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
277.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
277.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
280.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
280.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	247
282.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	245
283.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
283.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
285.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
286.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	240
287.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	239
288.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238
289.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
290.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
290.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
292.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
292.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
294.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	229
295.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	228
295.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
297.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	226
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	226
299.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
300.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
300.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
300.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	223
303.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
303.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
305.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
306.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	220
307.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
308.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
308.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	218
310.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
310.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
310.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217
313.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
313.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
313.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	216
316.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
317.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
317.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
317.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
317.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
317.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
322.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
323.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
324.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
324.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
326.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	208
326.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
328.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
329.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
329.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
329.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	206
332.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
333.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
334.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	201
334.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	201
334.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
337.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
337.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
339.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
339.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
341.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
341.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	195
343.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	194
344.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
344.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
346.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
347.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
348.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
348.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	188
350.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
350.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
352.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
353.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
354.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
354.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
354.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
357.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	182
357.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
359.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
359.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
359.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	181
362.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
363.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
363.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
365.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
365.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
367.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
367.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
367.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
367.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
367.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	176
372.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	175
373.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
373.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
373.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
376.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
376.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
378.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
379.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	170
379.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
381.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
382.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	167
383.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
383.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
383.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
386.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
387.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
387.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
389.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
389.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
391.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
392.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
392.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	160
394.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	159
394.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	159
394.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
397.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	157
398.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
398.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	156
400.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154
400.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
400.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
403.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
403.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
405.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
406.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
406.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
408.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	150
408.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
410.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
410.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
410.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
410.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	149
414.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	148
415.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
415.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
417.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
417.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
419.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
419.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
419.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	145
419.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
419.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
424.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
425.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
425.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	142
427.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	141
427.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
429.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
429.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
429.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
432.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
432.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	139
434.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
434.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
436.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
436.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
438.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
438.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
440.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	135
440.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135
442.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	133
444.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
444.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
444.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
444.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
448.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	130
449.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
450.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
450.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
452.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
453.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
453.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
453.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
453.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
457.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
458.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
459.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
460.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
460.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
462.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
463.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
464.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
464.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
466.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
466.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
466.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
466.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
470.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	115
471.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
472.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
472.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
472.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113
475.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	112
475.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
475.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
478.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
478.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	111
478.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
481.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
481.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
481.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
481.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	110
485.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
485.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
485.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
488.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
488.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
490.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
490.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
490.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
490.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
490.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
490.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
490.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	106
497.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
497.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
497.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
497.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
497.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
502.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
502.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
502.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
502.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
502.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
502.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
508.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
508.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
510.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
510.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
510.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
513.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
514.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
514.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
516.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
516.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
518.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
519.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
519.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
521.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
521.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
523.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	93
523.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
523.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
526.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
526.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
526.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
526.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
526.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92
526.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
532.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
532.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
532.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
532.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
536.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	90
536.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
536.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
539.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	89
539.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89
539.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	89
539.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	89
543.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
543.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
543.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
543.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
543.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
543.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
549.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
550.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
550.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
550.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
553.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
553.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
553.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
553.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
553.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
558.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
558.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
558.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
558.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
558.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
558.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
558.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
558.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
566.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
566.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
566.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
566.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	83
566.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
571.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
571.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
571.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
571.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
575.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
575.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
575.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	81
578.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
578.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
578.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
578.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
582.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
582.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
582.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
582.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
586.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
586.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
588.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	77
588.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
588.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
588.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	77
588.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
593.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	76
593.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
593.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
596.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
596.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
596.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
599.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
599.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
599.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
602.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
602.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	72
602.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
602.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
606.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
606.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
606.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
606.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
610.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
611.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
611.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
611.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
614.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
614.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
614.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
614.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
614.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
619.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
619.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
621.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
621.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	66
621.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
624.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
624.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
624.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
624.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
624.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
624.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
624.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	65
631.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
631.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
633.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
633.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
633.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
633.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
633.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
633.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
633.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
640.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
640.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
642.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	61
642.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
644.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
644.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
644.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
644.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
644.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
644.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
650.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
650.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
650.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
650.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
650.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
650.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
650.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
650.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
658.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
658.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	58
658.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
658.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
662.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
662.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
662.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
662.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
666.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
666.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	56
666.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
666.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	56
666.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
666.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
666.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
666.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
666.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
666.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	56
676.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
676.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
676.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
679.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
679.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
679.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	54
679.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
679.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
679.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
679.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
679.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
679.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
688.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	53
688.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
688.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
688.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
688.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
688.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
688.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
688.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
696.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
696.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
696.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
696.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52
696.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
696.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
696.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
696.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
704.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
704.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
704.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
704.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
708.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
708.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
708.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
708.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
708.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
708.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
708.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
708.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	50
708.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
708.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
718.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
718.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
718.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
718.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
718.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
723.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
723.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
723.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
723.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
723.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
723.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
729.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
729.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
729.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	47
729.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
729.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
729.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
729.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
729.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
729.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
738.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
738.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
738.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
738.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
738.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
738.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
744.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
744.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
744.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
744.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
744.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
744.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
744.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
744.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
752.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
752.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
752.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
752.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
752.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
752.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
752.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
752.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
752.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
761.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
761.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
761.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
761.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
761.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
761.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
761.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
768.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
768.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
768.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
768.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
768.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
768.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
774.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
774.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
774.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	41
777.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
777.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
777.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
777.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
777.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	40
777.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
777.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
777.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
785.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	39
785.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
785.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	39
785.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
785.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
785.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
785.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
792.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	38
792.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
792.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
792.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
792.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
792.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
792.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
792.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
800.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
800.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
800.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
800.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
800.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
800.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
800.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
800.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
800.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
809.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
809.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
809.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
809.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
809.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
809.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
815.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
815.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
815.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
815.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
815.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
815.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
815.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
815.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
815.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
824.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
824.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
824.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
824.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
824.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
824.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
824.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
824.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
824.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
824.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
834.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
834.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
834.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
834.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
834.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
834.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
834.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
834.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
834.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
834.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
844.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
844.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
844.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
844.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
844.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
844.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
844.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
844.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
844.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
844.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
844.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	32
855.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
855.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
855.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
855.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
855.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
855.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
855.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
855.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
855.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
855.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
865.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
865.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
865.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
865.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
865.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
865.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
865.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
865.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
865.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
865.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
865.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
865.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
865.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
865.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
865.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
880.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
880.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
880.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
880.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
880.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
880.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
880.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
880.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
880.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
880.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
880.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
880.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
880.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
880.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
880.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
880.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
880.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
897.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
897.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
897.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
897.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
897.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
897.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
897.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
897.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
897.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
897.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
897.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
897.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
897.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
897.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
897.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
897.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
913.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
913.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
913.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
913.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
913.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
913.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
913.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
913.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
913.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
913.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
913.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
913.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
913.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
913.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
927.	Christin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	26
927.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
927.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
927.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
927.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
927.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
927.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
927.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
927.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	26
927.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
927.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
927.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	26
927.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
927.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
927.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
942.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
942.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
942.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
942.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
942.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
942.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
942.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
942.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
942.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	25
942.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
942.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
942.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
942.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
942.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
956.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
956.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
956.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	24
956.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
956.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
956.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
956.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
956.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
956.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
956.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
966.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
966.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
966.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
966.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
966.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
966.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
966.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
966.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
966.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
966.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
966.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
966.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
966.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
966.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
966.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
966.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
966.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
966.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
966.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
985.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
985.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
985.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	22
985.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
985.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	22
985.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
985.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
985.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
985.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
985.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
985.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
985.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
985.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
985.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
985.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
985.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
985.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1002.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1002.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1002.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1002.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1002.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1002.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1002.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1002.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1002.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1002.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1002.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1002.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1002.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1002.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1002.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	21
1002.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1002.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1002.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1002.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1002.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1002.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1002.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1024.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1024.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1024.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	20
1024.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1024.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1024.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	20
1024.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1024.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1024.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1024.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1024.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1024.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1024.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1024.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	20
1024.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1024.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1024.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1024.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1024.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1024.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1024.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1045.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1045.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1045.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1045.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1045.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1045.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1045.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1045.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1045.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1045.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1045.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1045.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1045.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1045.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1045.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1045.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1045.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1045.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1045.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1045.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1045.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1045.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1045.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1045.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1045.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1070.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1070.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1070.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1070.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1070.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1070.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1070.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1070.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1070.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1070.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1070.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1070.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1070.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1070.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1070.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1070.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1070.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1070.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1070.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1070.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1070.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1070.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1070.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1070.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1070.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1070.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1096.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1096.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1096.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1096.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1096.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1096.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1096.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1096.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1096.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1096.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1096.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1096.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1096.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1096.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1096.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1096.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1096.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1096.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1096.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1096.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1096.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1096.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1118.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1118.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1118.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1118.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1118.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1118.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1118.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1118.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1118.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1118.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1118.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1118.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1118.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1118.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1118.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1118.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1118.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1118.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1118.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1118.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1118.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1118.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1118.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1118.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1118.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1118.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1118.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1118.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1118.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1118.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1148.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1148.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1148.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1148.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1148.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1148.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1148.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1148.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1148.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1148.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1148.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	15
1148.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1148.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1148.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1148.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1148.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1148.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1148.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1148.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1148.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1148.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1148.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1148.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1148.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1148.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1173.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1173.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1173.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1173.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1173.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1173.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1173.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1173.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1173.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14
1173.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1173.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1173.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1173.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1173.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1173.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1173.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1173.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1173.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1173.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1173.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1173.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1173.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1173.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1173.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1173.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1173.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1173.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1173.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1173.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1173.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1173.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1173.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1173.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1173.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1173.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1173.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1173.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	14
1173.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1173.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1173.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1173.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1173.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1173.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1173.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1217.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1217.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1217.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1217.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1217.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1217.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1217.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1217.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1217.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1217.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	13
1217.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1217.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1217.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1217.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1217.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1217.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1217.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1217.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1217.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1217.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1217.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1217.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1217.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1217.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1217.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1217.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1217.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1217.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1217.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1217.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1247.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1247.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1247.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1247.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1247.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1247.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1247.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1247.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1247.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1247.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1247.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1247.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1247.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1247.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1247.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1247.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1247.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1247.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1247.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1247.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1247.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1247.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1247.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1247.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1247.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1247.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1247.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1247.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1247.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1247.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1247.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1247.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1247.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1247.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1247.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1247.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1247.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1247.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1247.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1286.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1286.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1286.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1286.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1286.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1286.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1286.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1286.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1286.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1286.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1286.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1286.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1286.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1286.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1286.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1286.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1286.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1286.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1286.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1286.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1286.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1286.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1286.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1286.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1286.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1286.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1286.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1286.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1286.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1286.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1286.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1286.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1286.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1286.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1286.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1327.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1327.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1327.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1327.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1327.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1327.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1327.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1327.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1327.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1327.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1327.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1327.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1327.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1327.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1327.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1327.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1327.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1327.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1327.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1327.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1327.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1327.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1327.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1327.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1327.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1327.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1327.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1327.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1327.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1327.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1327.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1327.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1327.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1327.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1327.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1327.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1327.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1327.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1327.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1327.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1327.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1327.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1327.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1327.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1327.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1327.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1327.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1327.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1327.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1327.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1327.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1327.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1327.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1327.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1327.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1327.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1327.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1327.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1327.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1327.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1327.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1327.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1327.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1327.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1327.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1327.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1327.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1327.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1327.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1327.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1327.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1327.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1327.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	10
1327.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1327.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1327.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1327.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1327.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1327.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1406.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1406.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1406.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1406.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1406.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1406.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1406.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1406.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1406.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1406.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1406.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1406.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1406.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1406.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1406.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1406.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1406.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1406.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1406.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9
1406.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1406.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1406.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1406.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1406.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1406.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1406.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1406.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1406.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1406.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1406.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1406.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1406.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1406.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1406.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1406.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1406.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1406.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1406.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1406.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1406.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1406.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1406.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1406.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1406.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1406.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1406.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1406.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1406.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1406.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1406.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1406.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1406.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1406.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1406.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1406.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1406.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1406.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1406.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1406.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1406.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1406.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1406.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1406.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1406.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1406.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1406.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1406.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1406.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1406.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1406.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	9
1406.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1406.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1406.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1406.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1406.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1406.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	9
1406.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1406.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1406.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1406.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1406.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1406.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1406.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1406.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1406.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1406.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1406.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1406.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1406.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1406.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1406.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1406.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1406.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1406.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1406.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1406.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1502.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1502.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1502.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1502.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1502.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1502.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1502.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1502.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1502.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1502.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1502.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1502.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1502.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1502.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1502.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1502.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1502.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1502.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1502.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1502.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1502.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1502.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	8
1502.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1502.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1502.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1502.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1502.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1502.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1502.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1502.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1502.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1502.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1502.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1502.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1502.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1502.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1502.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1502.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1502.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1502.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1502.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1502.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1502.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1502.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1502.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1502.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1502.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1502.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1502.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1502.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1502.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1502.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1502.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1502.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1502.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1502.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1502.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1502.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1502.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1502.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1502.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1502.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1502.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1502.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1502.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1502.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1502.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1502.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1502.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1502.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1502.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1502.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1502.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1502.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1502.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1502.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1502.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1502.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1502.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1502.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1502.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1502.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1502.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1502.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1502.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1502.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1502.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1502.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1502.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1591.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1591.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1591.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1591.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1591.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1591.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1591.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1591.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1591.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1591.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1591.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1591.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1591.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1591.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1591.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1591.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1591.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1591.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1591.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1591.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1591.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1591.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1591.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1591.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1591.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1591.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1591.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1591.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1591.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1591.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1591.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1591.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1591.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1591.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1591.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1591.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1591.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1591.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1591.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1591.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1591.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1591.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1591.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1591.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1591.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1591.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1591.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1591.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1591.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1591.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1591.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1591.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1591.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1591.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1591.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1591.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1591.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	7
1591.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1591.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1591.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1591.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1591.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1591.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1591.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1591.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1591.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1591.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1591.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1591.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1591.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1591.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1591.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1591.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1591.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1665.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1665.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1665.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1665.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1665.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1665.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1665.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1665.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1665.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1665.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1665.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1665.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1665.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1665.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1665.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1665.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1665.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1665.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1665.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1665.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1665.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1665.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1665.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1665.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1665.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1665.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1665.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1665.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1665.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1665.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1665.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1665.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1665.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1665.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1665.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1665.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1665.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1665.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1665.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1665.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1665.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1665.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1665.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1665.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1665.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1665.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1665.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1665.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1665.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1665.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1665.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1665.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1665.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1665.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1665.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1665.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1665.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1665.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1665.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1665.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1665.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1665.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1665.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1665.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1665.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1665.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1665.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1665.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1665.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1665.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1665.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1665.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1665.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1665.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1665.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1665.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1665.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1665.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1665.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1665.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1665.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1665.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1665.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1665.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1665.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1665.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1751.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1751.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1751.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1751.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1751.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1751.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1751.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1751.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1751.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1751.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1751.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1751.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1751.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1751.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1751.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1751.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1751.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1751.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1751.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1751.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1751.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1751.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1751.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1751.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1751.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1751.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	5
1751.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1751.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1751.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1751.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1751.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1751.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1751.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1751.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1751.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1751.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1751.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5
1751.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1751.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1751.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1751.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1751.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1751.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1751.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1751.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1751.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1751.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1751.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1751.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1751.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1751.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1751.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1751.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1751.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1751.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1751.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1751.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1751.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1751.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1751.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1751.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1751.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1751.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1751.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1751.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1751. Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1751.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1751.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1751.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1751.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1751.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1751.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1751.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1751.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1751.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1751.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1751.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1751.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1751.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1751.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1751.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1751.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1751.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1751.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1751.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1751.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1751.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1751.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1751.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1751.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1751.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1751.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1751.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1751.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1751.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1751.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1751.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	5
1751.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1751.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1751.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1851.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1851.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1851.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1851.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1851.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1851.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1851.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1851.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1851.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1851.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1851.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1851.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1851.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1851.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1851.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1851.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1851.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1851.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1851.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1851.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1851.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1851.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1851.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1851.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1851.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1851.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1851.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1851.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1851.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1851.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1851.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1851.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1851.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1851.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1851.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1851.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1851.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1851.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1851.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1851.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1851.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1851.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1851.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1851.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1851.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1851.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1851.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1851.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1851.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1851.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1851.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1851.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1851.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1851.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1851.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1851.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1851.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1851.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1851.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1851.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1851.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1851.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1851.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1851.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1851.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1851.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1851.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1851.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1851.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1851.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1851.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1851.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1851.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1851.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1851.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1851.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1851.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1851.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1851.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1851.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1851.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1851.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1851.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1851.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1851.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1851.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1851.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1851.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1851.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1851.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1851.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1851.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1851.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1851.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1851.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1851.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1851.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1851.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1851.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1851.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1851.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1952.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1952.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1952.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1952.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1952.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1952.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1952.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1952.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1952.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1952.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1952.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1952.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1952.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1952.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1952.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1952.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1952.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1952.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1952.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1952.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1952.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1952.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1952.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1952.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1952.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1952.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1952.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1952.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1952.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1952.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1952.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1952.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1952.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1952.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1952.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1952.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1952.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1952.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1952.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1952.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1952.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1952.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1952.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1952.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1952.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1952.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1952.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1952.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1952.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1952.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1952.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1952.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1952.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1952.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1952.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1952.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1952.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1952.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1952.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1952.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1952.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1952.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1952.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1952.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1952.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1952.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1952.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1952.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1952.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1952.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1952.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1952.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1952.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1952.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1952.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1952.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1952.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1952.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1952.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1952.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1952.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1952.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1952.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1952.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1952.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1952.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1952.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1952.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1952.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1952.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1952.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1952.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1952.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1952.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1952.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1952.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1952.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1952.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1952.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1952.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2052.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2052.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2052.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2052.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2052.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2052.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2052.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2052.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2052.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2052.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2052.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2052.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2052.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2052.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2052.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2052.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2052.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2052.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2052.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2052.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2052.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2052.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2052.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2052.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2052.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2052.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2052.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2052.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2052.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2052.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2052.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2052.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2052.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2052.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2052.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2052.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2052.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2052.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2052.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2052.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2052.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2052.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2052.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2052.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2052.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2052.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2052.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2052.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2052.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2052.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2052.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2052.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2052.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2052.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2052.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2052.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2052.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	2
2052.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2052.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2052.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2052.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2052.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2052.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2052.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2052.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2052.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2052.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2052.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2052.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2052.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2052.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2052.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2052.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2052.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2052.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2052.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2052.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2052.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2052.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2052.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2052.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2052.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2052.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	2
2052.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2052.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2052.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2052.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2052.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2052.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2052.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2052.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2052.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2052.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2052.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2052.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2052.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2052.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2052.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2052.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2052.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2052.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2052.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2052.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2052.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2052.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2052.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2052.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2052.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2052.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2052.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2052.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2052.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2052.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2052.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2052.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2052.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2052.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2052.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2052.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2052.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2052.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2052.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2174.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2174.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2174.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2174.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2174.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2174.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2174.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2174.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2174.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2174.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2174.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2174.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2174.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2174.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2174.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2174.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2174.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2174.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2174.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2174.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2174.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2174.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2174.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2174.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2174.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2174.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2174.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2174.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2174.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2174.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2174.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2174.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2174.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2174.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2174.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2174.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2174.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2174.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2174.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2174.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2174.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2174.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2174.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2174.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2174.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2174.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2174.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2174.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2174.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2174.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2174.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2174.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2174.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2174.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2174.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2174.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2174.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2174.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2174.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2174.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	1
2174.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2174.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2174.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2174.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2174.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2174.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2174.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2174.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2174.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2174.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2174.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2174.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2174.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2174.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2174.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2174.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2174.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2174.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2174.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2174.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2174.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2174.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2174.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2174.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2174.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2174.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2174.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2174.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2174.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2174.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2174.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2174.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2174.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2174.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2174.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2174.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2174.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2174.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2174.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2174.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2174.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2174.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2174.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2174.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1
2174.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2174.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2174.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2174.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2174.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2174.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2174.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2174.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2174.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2174.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2174.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2174.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2174.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2174.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2174.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2174.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2174.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2174.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2174.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2174.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2174.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2174.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2174.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2174.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2174.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2174.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2174.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2174.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2174.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2174.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2174.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2174.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2174.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2174.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2174.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2174.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2174.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2174.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2174.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2174.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2174.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2174.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2174.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2174.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International:* 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4347
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3016
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2564
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2458
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2241
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2154
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1809
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1805
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1766

*TOP 10 Deutsch:* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7865
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7829
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4891
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2714
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2251
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2022
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	1996
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1743
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1636

*Grüße Walt, congo64 und Cav*


----------



## congo64 (23 Aug. 2021)

Der August......

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Jessica Lynn



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## congo64 (23 Aug. 2021)

So, dann werde ich mich der Sache mal wieder annehmen.
Ein großes :thx: an Cav, das er mich/uns so prima unterstützt und sehr zuverlässig dieses beliebte Ranking am Leben erhalten hat.:thumbup:
Ich muss mich auch erst mal wieder einarbeiten und alles, was mir Cav geschickt hat aufbereiten.
Das nächste Ranking wird dann Ende September erscheinen, ab dann versuche ich wieder, immer am letzten Tag des Monats die Liste zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Quick Nick (27 Aug. 2021)

August 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Jana Azizi
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Amira Tröger 
07. Annika Lau
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Selina Gomez


----------



## Walt (29 Aug. 2021)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den August 2021:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedick





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Lea Marlen Woitack





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Franziska van der Heide





9. Michaela Kaniber





10 .Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## Anakin (30 Aug. 2021)

_August 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Lena Gercke 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Jana Azizi 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Amira Tröger 
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Georgia Jones


----------



## Devilfish (30 Aug. 2021)

August

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Ariana Grande
6. Demi Lovato
7. Miley Cyrus
8. LaFee
9. Billie Eilish
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Hayley Williams
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (31 Aug. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Jennifer Knäble
3. Sylvie Meis
4. Lena Meyer-Landrut
5. Victoria Swarovski 
6. Vanessa Mai
7. Annemarie Carpendale 
8. Iris Mareike Steen
9. Vivien Geppert
10. Mareile Höppner
10. Susanne Klehn
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Aug. 2021)

August 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Erin Moriarty 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Minka Kelly 
10.) Jennifer Lopez


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2021)

August 2021


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Irina Shayk
Madison Pettis 
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Julianne Hough


----------



## Don Sven (31 Aug. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Nina Weisz






3. Michaela Kaniber






4. Dorothee Bär






5. Charlotte Maihoff






6. Birte Glang






7. Iris Mareike Steen






8. Alyssa Milano






9. Sophie Marceau






10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## taurus79 (31 Aug. 2021)

August 2021

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Jasmin Wagner
4. Laura Wontorra
5. Jana Azizi
6. Miriam Lange
7. Anna Planken
8. Viviane Geppert
9. Stefanie Heinzmann
10. Corinna Borau


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2021)

Für September

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Samara Weaving


 

 
3. Jessica Chastain


 


4. Daniela Melchior, POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR



5. Hailee Steinfeld


 
6. Natalie Portman


 
7. Rebecca Ferguson


 
8. Barbara Palvin


 
9. Elizabeth Hurley


 
10. Gemma Chan


 
10. Julianne Moore


 
10. Maya Hawke





​


----------



## benedikt (1 Sep. 2021)

September Voting:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Lorena Rae
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Anna Hiltrop
10. Irina Shayk


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2021)

*01. LaFee*




02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Marisa Ehret
05. Samara Weaving
06. Franziska Benz
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Taylor Momsen
09. Alexandra Fonsatti
10. Avril Lavigne
10. Kristen Stewart 
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## STF (2 Sep. 2021)

September

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Eva Diederich
4. Corinna Borau
5. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
6. Angela Finger-Erben
7. Susan Link
8. Taylor Swift
9. Ina Dietz
10. Judith Rakers
10. Sandra Kuhn
10. Annika Zimmermann


----------



## lappi (4 Sep. 2021)

September 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Nicole Kidman
5 Birgitte Schrowange

6 Keira Knightley
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Madeleine Wehle
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Relleumlime (4 Sep. 2021)

September 2021

1 Kristina Sterz
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Jule Gölsdorf
4 Yve Fehring
5 Anne Willmes
6 Alexandra Kröber
7 Mara Bergmann
8 Catherine Vogel
9 Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10 Stephanie Meißner
10 Marlene Lufen
10 Susanne Schöne


----------



## brian69 (7 Sep. 2021)

*September 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Emilia Clarke 3. Ashley Benson*




 




*4. Natalie Dormer 5. Lucy Hale 6. Alice Eve*




 

 


*

7. Scarlett Johansson 8. Eleanor Tomlinson 9. Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 




*10.
Alexandra Daddario - Anna Kendrick - Nina Dobrev*




 

 

​


----------



## maggi77 (11 Sep. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Joelina Drews
5. Abigail Clarle
6. Angela Karpova
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Maria Hering
9. Cathy Lugner
10.Sylviia Vasilevska


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Sep. 2021)

hier mein September-Voting:




1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Vanessa Blumhagen
7.) Maike Jäger
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Annette Betz
10.) Susi Brandt und Eva Imhof


----------



## hsvmann (14 Sep. 2021)

*09 / 21*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Viviane Geppert
4. Jessica Alba
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Vanessa Mai
7. Delta Goodrem
8. Shay Mitchell
9.. Megan Fox
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## ManuN (22 Sep. 2021)

Sep 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Cav (23 Sep. 2021)

Voting für September 2021

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## tino2003 (23 Sep. 2021)

September
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Quick Nick (24 Sep. 2021)

September 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Amira Tröger 
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Annika Lau
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Selina Gomez


----------



## kamy (26 Sep. 2021)

*2021 - 09

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Jana Azizi
7.	Nina Moghaddam
8.	Rebecca Mir
9.	Nadine Menz
10.	Asli Bayram
10.	Steffi Brungs
10. Pinar Tanrikolu*


----------



## Anakin (28 Sep. 2021)

_September 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Sasha Banks 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Jelena Jensen
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Veronika Klimovits


----------



## congo64 (28 Sep. 2021)

*September 2021*

1.	Nazan Eckes



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Helene Fischer



4.	Alica Schmidt



5.	Jessica Lynn



6.	Chloe Bennet



7.	Shay Mitchell



8.	Viviane Geppert



9.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox



10.	Ariana Grande


----------



## Devilfish (28 Sep. 2021)

September

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Ariana Grande
6. Demi Lovato
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Billie Eilish
10. Lafee
10. Hayley Williams
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## taurus79 (28 Sep. 2021)

September '21

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Jasmin Wagner
4.Corinna Borau 
5. Miriam Lange
6. Jana Azizi
7. Stefanie Hertel
8. Viviane Geppert
9. Jeanette Biedermann
10. Isabelle Körner


----------



## Ryan Atwood (29 Sep. 2021)

September 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Erin Moriarty 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Kaley Cuoco 
10.) Minka Kelly


----------



## StefanKa (29 Sep. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke 

2. Rosamaria Montibeller

3. Alyssa Milano

4. Susanne Seel 

5. Antonia Michalsky 

6. Felicitas Woll 

7. Sarah Bogen 

8. Anna-Julia Antonucci 

9. Maria Wedig 

10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## NEF (29 Sep. 2021)

September 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
*4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins
*


----------



## Don Sven (30 Sep. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke
2. Nina Weisz
3. Michaela Kaniber
4. Dorothe Bär
5. Charlotte Maihoff
6. Birte Glang
7. Iris Mareike Steen
8. Alyssa Milano
9. Sophie Marceau
10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2021)

*So, dann will ich mal wieder...
Danke nochmal an Cav für seine Unterstützung :thumbup:*

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2021*


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7964 
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7892 
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4951 *

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4405 
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3048 
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2723 
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2584 
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495 
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2474 
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442 
11.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2292 
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2251 
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2154 
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2023 
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2000 
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1839 
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1826 
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1774 
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1753 
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1641 
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1640 
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1596 
23.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1556 
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523 
25.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407 
26.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1400 
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352 
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1321 
29.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1288 
30.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1284 
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1283 
32.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268 
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1257 
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1214 
35.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1206 
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1202 
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1170 
38.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102 
39.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1100 
40.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098 
41.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090 
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1053 
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1045 
44.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033 
45.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1028 
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1025 
47.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1020 
48.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1012 
49.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007 
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1000 
51.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	968 
52.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	961 
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	928 
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922 
55.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919 
56.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	910 
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	894 
58.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	882 
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	881 
60.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877 
61.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873 
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	863 
63.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850 
64.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	849 
65.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844 
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	829 
67.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826 
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794 
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775 
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770 
70.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	770 
72.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	758 
72.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758 
74.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755 
75.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	750 
76.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	737 
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	733 
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	728 
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	720 
80.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	715 
81.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	710 
82.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	707 
83.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	706 
84.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	701 
85.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693 
86.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679 
87.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	678 
88.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	674 
89.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655 
90.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	654 
91.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651 
91.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	651 
93.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650 
94.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	625 
95.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	622 
96.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619 
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	617 
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609 
99.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	599 
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 596 
101.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591 
102.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	590 
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	579 
104.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553 
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	550 
106.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548 
107.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	542 
108.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540 
109.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538 
110.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	537 
111.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532 
112.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531 
113.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	530 
114.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529 
114.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529 
116.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528 
117.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	526 
118.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	520 
119.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	517 
120.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505 
121.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	503 
121.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503 
123.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502 
124.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500 
125.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	497 
126.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496 
127.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	492 
128.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489 
129.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	482 
130.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480 
131.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478 
132.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	476 
133.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475 
134.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471 
135.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469 
136.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468 
136.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468 
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	466 
139.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	464 
140.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463 
141.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462 
142.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459 
143.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	457 
144.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	456 
145.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	452 
146.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450 
146.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	450 
148.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	448 
149.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447 
150.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	446 
151.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436 
152.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	432 
152.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432 
154.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430 
155.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	428 
155.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428 
157.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	424 
158.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	419 
158.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	419 
158.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419 
161.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	417 
162.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415 
163.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413 
164.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412 
165.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406 
166.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404 
166.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404 
168.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	403 
169.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397 
170.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395 
171.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394 
172.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	392 
173.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	390 
173.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390 
173.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	390 
176.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	388 
177.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387 
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	386 
178.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386 
180.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	385 
180.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	385 
182.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384 
183.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	380 
184.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	379 
185.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375 
185.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	375 
187.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	374 
188.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373 
189.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370 
190.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	365 
190.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	365 
190.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365 
193.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	364 
193.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	364 
193.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	364 
196.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356 
196.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	356 
198.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	353 
199.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347 
200.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	346 
201.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341 
202.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	340 
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339 
203.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339 
205.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337 
205.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337 
205.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337 
208.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335 
209.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	333 
210.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	330 
210.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330 
210.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330 
213.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326 
214.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325 
215.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324 
216.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320 
217.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319 
217.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319 
219.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317 
220.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	316 
221.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314 
222.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	313 
222.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	313 
224.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	311 
225.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307 
226.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	304 
227.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	303 
227.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	303 
229.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	301 
230.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300 
230.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300 
232.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	297 
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	296 
234.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295 
235.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293 
236.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	291 
236.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291 
238.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	290 
238.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	290 
240.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288 
240.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288 
242.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287 
242.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	287 
244.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285 
245.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283 
246.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278 
246.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278 
248.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	277 
249.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276 
250.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274 
251.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273 
251.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273 
253.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	272 
253.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272 
253.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272 
256.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	271 
256.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271 
258.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	268 
258.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	268 
260.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267 
260.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267 
262.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266 
262.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266 
264.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264 
265.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	263 
266.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	260 
267.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259 
268.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257 
269.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	255 
270.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	254 
270.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254 
270.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254 
273.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252 
274.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251 
275.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250 
276.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249 
277.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248 
277.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248 
277.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248 
280.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247 
280.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	247 
282.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	246 
283.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244 
283.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244 
285.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	243 
286.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	242 
287.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241 
288.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	238 
289.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237 
290.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	234 
290.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234 
290.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234 
293.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	232 
294.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230 
294.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230 
296.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	229 
297.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	228 
297.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228 
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	227 
300.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	226 
301.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225 
302.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223 
302.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223 
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	223 
305.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222 
305.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222 
307.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221 
308.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219 
308.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	219 
310.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218 
311.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217 
311.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217 
311.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217 
314.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216 
314.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216 
316.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	215 
316.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215 
318.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	214 
318.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214 
318.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214 
318.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214 
318.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214 
318.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214 
324.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212 
325.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211 
326.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209 
326.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209 
328.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208 
329.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207 
330.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206 
330.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206 
330.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	206 
333.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204 
333.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	204 
335.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	203 
336.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202 
337.	Ulrike Frank, D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201 
338.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	199 
339.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198 
339.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198 
341.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196 
341.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196 
343.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195 
344.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	194 
345.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
345.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193 
347.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192 
348.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189 
349.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	188 
349.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188 
351.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186 
351.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186 
353.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185 
354.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184 
355.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183 
355.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	183 
355.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183 
355.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183 
359.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182 
360.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181 
360.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181 
362.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	180 
362.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180 
364.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179 
364.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179 
366.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	178 
366.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	178 
368.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177 
368.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177 
370.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176 
370.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176 
370.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176 
370.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176 
374.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174 
374.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174 
374.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174 
374.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	174 
378.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173 
378.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173 
380.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171 
381.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170 
382.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168 
383.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166 
383.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166 
383.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166 
386.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165 
387.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164 
387.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164 
389.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163 
389.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163 
391.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	162 
391.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162 
393.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	161 
393.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	161 
395.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160 
395.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	160 
397.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159 
398.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	158 
398.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158 
400.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156 
401.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	154 
401.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154 
401.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154 
404.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153 
404.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153 
406.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152 
407.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151 
407.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151 
409.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150 
409.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	150 
409.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150 
412.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149 
412.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149 
412.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149 
412.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	149 
416.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147 
416.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147 
418.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146 
418.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146 
420.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145 
420.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145 
420.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145 
420.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145 
424.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	144 
425.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143 
426.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142 
426.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	142 
426.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	142 
429.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	141 
429.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141 
431.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140 
431.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140 
431.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140 
434.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139 
435.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138 
435.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138 
437.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137 
437.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137 
439.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136 
439.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136 
441.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135 
442.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134 
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	133 
444.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132 
444.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132 
444.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132 
444.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132 
448.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	130 
449.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128 
450.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127 
450.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127 
452.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125 
453.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124 
453.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124 
453.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124 
453.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124 
457.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123 
458.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122 
459.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121 
460.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	120 
460.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120 
460.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	120 
460.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120 
464.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119 
465.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	118 
465.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118 
467.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117 
467.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117 
469.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116 
469.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116 
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116 
469.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116 
473.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114 
474.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113 
474.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113 
474.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113 
477.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112 
477.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	112 
477.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112 
480.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111 
480.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111 
482.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110 
482.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110 
482.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110 
485.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108 
485.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108 
485.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108 
488.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107 
488.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107 
488.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	107 
491.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	106 
491.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106 
491.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106 
491.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106 
491.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106 
491.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106 
491.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106 
498.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105 
498.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105 
498.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105 
498.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105 
498.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105 
503.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104 
503.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104 
503.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104 
503.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104 
503.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104 
503.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104 
509.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103 
509.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103 
511.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102 
511.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102 
511.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102 
514.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101 
515.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100 
515.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100 
517.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99 
517.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99 
519.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	98 
520.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97 
521.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95 
521.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95 
521.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	95 
524.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94 
524.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94 
526.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
526.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93 
526.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93 
529.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92 
529.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92 
529.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92 
529.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92 
529.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92 
529.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	92 
529.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92 
536.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91 
536.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91 
536.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91 
536.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91 
540.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90 
540.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90 
542.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89 
543.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88 
543.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88 
543.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88 
543.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88 
543.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88 
543.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88 
549.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87 
550.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86 
550.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86 
550.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86 
553.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85 
553.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85 
553.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85 
553.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85 
553.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85 
558.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84 
558.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84 
558.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84 
558.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84 
558.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84 
558.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84 
558.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84 
558.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	84 
558.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84 
558.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84 
568.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	83 
568.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83 
568.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83 
568.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83 
568.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	83 
568.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83 
574.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82 
574.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82 
574.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82 
574.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82 
578.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81 
578.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81 
580.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80 
580.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80 
580.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80 
580.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80 
584.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79 
584.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79 
584.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79 
584.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79 
588.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78 
588.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78 
590.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	77 
590.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77 
590.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77 
590.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77 
594.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76 
594.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76 
596.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75 
596.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75 
596.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75 
599.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74 
599.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74 
599.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74 
602.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72 
602.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	72 
602.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72 
602.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72 
606.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71 
606.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	71 
606.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71 
606.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71 
606.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71 
611.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70 
612.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69 
612.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69 
612.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69 
615.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68 
615.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68 
615.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	68 
615.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68 
615.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68 
615.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68 
621.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67 
621.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67 
623.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66 
623.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66 
625.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65 
625.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65 
625.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65 
625.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65 
625.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65 
625.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65 
625.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	65 
632.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	64 
632.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64 
632.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64 
635.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63 
635.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63 
635.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63 
635.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63 
635.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63 
635.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63 
635.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63 
642.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62 
642.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62 
644.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61 
645.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	60 
645.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60 
645.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60 
645.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60 
645.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60 
645.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60 
645.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60 
645.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60 
645.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	60 
654.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59 
654.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59 
654.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59 
654.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59 
654.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59 
654.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59 
654.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59 
654.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59 
662.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58 
662.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58 
662.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58 
665.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57 
665.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57 
665.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57 
665.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57 
669.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56 
669.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56 
669.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56 
669.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	56 
669.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56 
669.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56 
669.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56 
669.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56 
669.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	56 
678.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55 
678.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55 
678.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55 
681.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54 
681.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54 
681.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54 
681.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54 
681.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54 
681.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54 
681.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54 
681.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54 
689.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	53 
689.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53 
689.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53 
689.	Khloe Terae,	CAN, 07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53 
689.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53 
689.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53 
689.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53 
689.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53 
689.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53 
698.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52 
698.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52 
698.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52 
698.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52 
698.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52 
698.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52 
698.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52 
698.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52 
706.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51 
706.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51 
706.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51 
706.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51 
710.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50 
710.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50 
710.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50 
710.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	50 
710.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50 
710.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50 
710.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50 
710.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50 
710.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50 
710.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50 
720.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	49 
720.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49 
720.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49 
720.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49 
720.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49 
720.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49 
726.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48 
726.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48 
726.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48 
726.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48 
726.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48 
726.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48 
732.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47 
732.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47 
732.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47 
732.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47 
732.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47 
732.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47 
732.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47 
732.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47 
740.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46 
740.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46 
740.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46 
740.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46 
740.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46 
740.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46 
746.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45 
746.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45 
746.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45 
746.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45 
746.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45 
746.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45 
746.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45 
746.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45 
754.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44 
754.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	44 
754.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44 
754.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44 
754.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44 
754.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
754.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44 
754.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44 
754.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44 
754.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44 
764.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43 
764.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43 
764.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43 
764.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43 
764.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43 
764.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43 
764.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43 
771.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42 
771.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42 
771.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42 
771.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42 
771.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42 
771.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42 
777.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41 
777.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	41 
777.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41 
780.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	40 
780.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40 
780.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40 
780.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40 
780.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40 
780.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40 
780.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40 
780.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40 
788.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39 
788.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39 
788.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39 
788.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39 
788.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39 
793.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38 
793.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38 
793.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38 
793.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38 
793.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38 
793.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38 
793.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38 
800.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37 
800.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37 
800.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37 
800.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37 
800.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37 
800.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37 
800.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37 
800.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37 
800.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37 
809.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36 
809.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36 
809.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36 
809.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36 
809.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36 
809.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36 
815.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35 
815.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35 
815.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35 
815.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35 
815.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35 
815.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35 
815.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35 
815.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35 
815.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35 
824.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34 
824.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34 
824.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34 
824.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34 
824.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34 
824.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34 
824.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34 
824.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34 
824.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34 
824.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34 
834.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33 
834.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33 
834.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33 
834.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33 
834.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33 
834.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33 
834.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33 
834.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33 
834.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33 
834.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33 
834.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33 
845.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32 
845.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32 
845.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32 
845.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32 
845.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32 
845.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32 
845.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32 
845.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32 
845.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32 
845.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32 
855.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31 
855.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31 
855.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31 
855.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31 
855.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	31 
855.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31 
855.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31 
855.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31 
855.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31 
855.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31 
855.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31 
866.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30 
866.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30 
866.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30 
866.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30 
866.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30 
866.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30 
866.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30 
866.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30 
866.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30 
866.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30 
866.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30 
866.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30 
866.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30 
866.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	30 
866.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30 
866.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30 
882.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29 
882.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29 
882.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29 
882.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29 
882.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29 
882.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29 
882.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29 
882.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29 
882.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29 
882.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29 
882.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29 
882.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	29 
882.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29 
882.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29 
882.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29 
882.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29 
882.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29 
882.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29 
900.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28 
900.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28 
900.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28 
900.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	28 
900.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28 
900.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28 
900.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28 
900.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28 
900.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28 
900.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28 
900.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28 
900.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28 
900.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28 
900.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28 
900.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28 
900.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28 
900.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28 
917.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27 
917.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27 
917.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27 
917.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27 
917.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27 
917.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27 
917.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27 
917.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27 
917.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27 
917.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	27 
917.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27 
917.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27 
917.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	27 
917.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27 
917.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27 
917.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27 
933.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	26 
933.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26 
933.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26 
933.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26 
933.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26 
933.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26 
933.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26 
933.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26 
933.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26 
933.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26 
933.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26 
933.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26 
933.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26 
946.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25 
946.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25 
946.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25 
946.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25 
946.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	25 
946.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25 
946.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25 
946.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25 
946.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	25 
946.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25 
946.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25 
946.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25 
946.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25 
946.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25 
960.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	24 
960.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24 
960.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24 
960.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24 
960.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24 
960.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24 
960.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24 
960.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24 
960.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24 
960.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24 
970.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23 
970.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	23 
970.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23 
970.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23 
970.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23 
970.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23 
970.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23 
970.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23 
970.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23 
970.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23 
970.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23 
970.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
970.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23 
970.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23 
970.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23 
970.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23 
970.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23 
970.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23 
970.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23 
970.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23 
990.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22 
990.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22 
990.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22 
990.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22 
990.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22 
990.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22 
990.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22 
990.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22 
990.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22 
990.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22 
990.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22 
990.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	22 
990.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22 
990.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22 
990.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22 
990.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22 
1006.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21 
1006.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21 
1006.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21 
1006.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	21 
1006.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21 
1006.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21 
1006.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21 
1006.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21 
1006.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21 
1006.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21 
1006.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21 
1006.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21 
1006.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21 
1006.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21 
1006.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21 
1006.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21 
1006.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21 
1006.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21 
1006.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21 
1006.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21 
1006.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21 
1006.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21 
1028.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20 
1028.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20 
1028.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20 
1028.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20 
1028.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20 
1028.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20 
1028.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20 
1028.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20 
1028.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20 
1028.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20 
1028.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20 
1028.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20 
1028.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20 
1028.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20 
1028.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20 
1028.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20 
1028.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20 
1028.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20 
1046.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19 
1046.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19 
1046.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19 
1046.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19 
1046.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	19 
1046.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19 
1046.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19 
1046.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19 
1046.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19 
1046.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19 
1046.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19 
1046.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19 
1046.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19 
1046.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19 
1046.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19 
1046.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19 
1046.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19 
1046.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19 
1046.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19 
1046.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19 
1046.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19 
1046.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19 
1046.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19 
1046.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19 
1046.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19 
1046.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19 
1072.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18 
1072.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18 
1072.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18 
1072.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18 
1072.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18 
1072.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18 
1072.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18 
1072.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18 
1072.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18 
1072.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18 
1072.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18 
1072.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18 
1072.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18 
1072.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18 
1072.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18 
1072.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18 
1072.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18 
1072.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1072.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18 
1072.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	18 
1072.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	18 
1072.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18 
1072.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18 
1072.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18 
1072.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18 
1072.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18 
1072.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18 
1072.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18 
1100.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17 
1100.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17 
1100.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17 
1100.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17 
1100.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17 
1100.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17 
1100.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17 
1100.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17 
1100.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17 
1100.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17 
1100.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17 
1100.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17 
1100.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17 
1100.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17 
1100.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17 
1100.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17 
1100.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17 
1100.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17 
1100.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17 
1100.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17 
1100.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17 
1100.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17 
1122.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16 
1122.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16 
1122.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16 
1122.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16 
1122.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16 
1122.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	16 
1122.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16 
1122.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16 
1122.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16 
1122.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16 
1122.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16 
1122.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16 
1122.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16 
1122.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16 
1122.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16 
1122.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16 
1122.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16 
1122.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16 
1122.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16 
1122.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16 
1122.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16 
1122.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16 
1122.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16 
1122.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16 
1122.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16 
1122.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16 
1122.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16 
1122.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16 
1122.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16 
1122.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16 
1122.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16 
1153.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15 
1153.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15 
1153.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15 
1153.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15 
1153.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15 
1153.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15 
1153.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15 
1153.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15 
1153.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15 
1153.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15 
1153.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15 
1153.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15 
1153.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15 
1153.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15 
1153.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15 
1153.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15 
1153.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15 
1153.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15 
1153.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15 
1153.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15 
1153.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15 
1153.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15 
1153.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15 
1153.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15 
1177.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14 
1177.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14 
1177.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14 
1177.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14 
1177.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14 
1177.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14 
1177.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14 
1177.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14 
1177.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14 
1177.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14 
1177.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14 
1177.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14 
1177.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14 
1177.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14 
1177.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14 
1177.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	14 
1177.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14 
1177.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14 
1177.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14 
1177.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14 
1177.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14 
1177.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1177.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14 
1177.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14 
1177.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14 
1177.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14 
1177.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14 
1177.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14 
1177.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14 
1177.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14 
1177.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14 
1177.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14 
1177.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14 
1177.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14 
1177.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14 
1177.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14 
1177.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14 
1177.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	14 
1177.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14 
1177.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14 
1177.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14 
1177.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14 
1177.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14 
1177.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14 
1177.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14 
1222.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13 
1222.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13 
1222.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1222.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13 
1222.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13 
1222.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13 
1222.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13 
1222.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13 
1222.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13 
1222.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13 
1222.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13 
1222.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13 
1222.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13 
1222.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13 
1222.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13 
1222.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13 
1222.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13 
1222.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13 
1222.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13 
1222.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13 
1222.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13 
1222.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13 
1222.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13 
1222.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13 
1222.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13 
1222.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13 
1222.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13 
1222.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13 
1222.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13 
1251.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12 
1251.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12 
1251.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12 
1251.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12 
1251.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12 
1251.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12 
1251.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12 
1251.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12 
1251.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12 
1251.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12 
1251.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12 
1251.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12 
1251.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12 
1251.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12 
1251.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12 
1251.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12 
1251.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12 
1251.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	12 
1251.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12 
1251.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12 
1251.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12 
1251.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12 
1251.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1251.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12 
1251.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12 
1251.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12 
1251.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12 
1251.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12 
1251.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12 
1251.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12 
1251. Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12 
1251.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12 
1251.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12 
1251.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12 
1251.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12 
1251.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12 
1251.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12 
1251.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12 
1251.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12 
1251.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12 
1291.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11 
1291.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11 
1291.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11 
1291.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11 
1291.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11 
1291.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11 
1291.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11 
1291.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11 
1291.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11 
1291.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11 
1291.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11 
1291.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11 
1291.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11 
1291.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11 
1291.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11 
1291.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11 
1291.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11 
1291.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11 
1291.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11 
1291.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11 
1291.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11 
1291.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11 
1291.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11 
1291.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11 
1291.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11 
1291.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11 
1291.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11 
1291.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11 
1291.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11 
1291.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11 
1291.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11 
1291.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11 
1291.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11 
1291.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11 
1291.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	11 
1291.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11 
1291.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11 
1291.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	11 
1335.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10 
1335.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10 
1335.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10 
1335.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10 
1335.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10 
1335.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10 
1335.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10 
1335.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10 
1335.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10 
1335.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10 
1335.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10 
1335. Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10 
1335.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10 
1335.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10 
1335.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10 
1335.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10 
1335.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10 
1335.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10 
1335.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10 
1335.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1335.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10 
1335.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10 
1335.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10 
1335.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10 
1335.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10 
1335.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10 
1335.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10 
1335.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10 
1335.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10 
1335.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10 
1335.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10 
1335.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10 
1335.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10 
1335.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10 
1335.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10 
1335.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10 
1335.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10 
1335.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10 
1335.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10 
1335.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10 
1335.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10 
1335.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10 
1335.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10 
1335.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10 
1335.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10 
1335.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10 
1335.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10 
1335.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10 
1335.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10 
1335.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10 
1335.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10 
1335.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10 
1335.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10 
1335.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10 
1335.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10 
1335.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10 
1335.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10 
1335.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10 
1335.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10 
1335.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10 
1335.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10 
1335.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10 
1335.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10 
1335.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10 
1335.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10 
1335.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10 
1335.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10 
1335.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10 
1335.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10 
1335.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10 
1335.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10 
1335.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10 
1335.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10 
1335.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10 
1335.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10 
1335.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10 
1335.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	10 
1335.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10 
1413.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9 
1413.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9 
1413.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9 
1413.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9 
1413.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9 
1413.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9 
1413.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9 
1413.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9 
1413.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9 
1413.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9 
1413.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9 
1413.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9 
1413.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9 
1413.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9 
1413.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9 
1413.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9 
1413.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9 
1413.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9 
1413.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	9 
1413.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9 
1413.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9 
1413.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9 
1413.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9 
1413.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9 
1413.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9 
1413.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9 
1413.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9 
1413.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9 
1413.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9 
1413.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9 
1413.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9 
1413.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9 
1413.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9 
1413.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9 
1413.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1413.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9 
1413.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9 
1413.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9 
1413.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9 
1413.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9 
1413.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9 
1413.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9 
1413.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9 
1413.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9 
1413.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9 
1413.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9 
1413.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9 
1413.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9 
1413.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9 
1413.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9 
1413.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9 
1413.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9 
1413.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9 
1413.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9 
1413.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9 
1413.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9 
1413.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9 
1413.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9 
1413.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9 
1413.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9 
1413.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9 
1413.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9 
1413.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1413.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9 
1413.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9 
1413.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9 
1413.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9 
1413.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9 
1413.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9 
1413.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9 
1413.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9 
1413.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9 
1413.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9 
1413.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9 
1413.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9 
1413.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9 
1413.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9 
1413.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9 
1413.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9 
1413.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9 
1413.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9 
1413.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9 
1413.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9 
1413.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9 
1413.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9 
1413.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	9 
1413.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9 
1413.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9 
1413.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9 
1413.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9 
1413.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9 
1413.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9 
1413.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9 
1413.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9 
1413.	Yvonne Schröder, D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9 
1508.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8 
1508.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8 
1508.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8 
1508.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8 
1508.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8 
1508.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8 
1508.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8 
1508.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8 
1508.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8 
1508.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8 
1508.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8 
1508.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8 
1508.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8 
1508.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8 
1508.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8 
1508.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8 
1508.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8 
1508.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8 
1508.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8 
1508.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8 
1508.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8 
1508.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8 
1508.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8 
1508.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8 
1508.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8 
1508.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8 
1508.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8 
1508.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8 
1508.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8 
1508.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8 
1508.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8 
1508.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8 
1508.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8 
1508.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8 
1508.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8 
1508.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8 
1508.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8 
1508.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8 
1508.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8 
1508.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8 
1508.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8 
1508.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8 
1508.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8 
1508.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8 
1508.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8 
1508.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8 
1508.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8 
1508.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8 
1508.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8 
1508.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8 
1508.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8 
1508.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8 
1508.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8 
1508.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8 
1508.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8 
1508.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8 
1508.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8 
1508.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8 
1508.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8 
1508.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8 
1508.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8 
1508.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8 
1508.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8 
1508.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8 
1508.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8 
1508.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8 
1508.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8 
1508.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8 
1508.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8 
1508.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8 
1508.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8 
1508.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8 
1508.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8 
1508.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8 
1508.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8 
1508.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8 
1508.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8 
1508.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8 
1508.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8 
1508.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8 
1508.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8 
1508.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8 
1508.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8 
1508.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8 
1508.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8 
1508.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8 
1508.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8 
1508.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8 
1596.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7 
1596.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7 
1596.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7 
1596.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7 
1596.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7 
1596.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1596.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7 
1596.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7 
1596.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7 
1596.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7 
1596.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7 
1596.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1596.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7 
1596.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7 
1596.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7 
1596.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7 
1596.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7 
1596.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7 
1596.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7 
1596.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7 
1596.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7 
1596.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7 
1596.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7 
1596.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7 
1596.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7 
1596.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7 
1596.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7 
1596.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7 
1596.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7 
1596.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7 
1596.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7 
1596.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7 
1596.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7 
1596.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1596.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7 
1596.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7 
1596.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7 
1596.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7 
1596.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7 
1596.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7 
1596.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7 
1596.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7 
1596.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7 
1596.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7 
1596.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7 
1596.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7 
1596.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7 
1596.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7 
1596.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7 
1596.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7 
1596.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7 
1596.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7 
1596.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7 
1596.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7 
1596.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7 
1596.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7 
1596.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7 
1596.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	7 
1596.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7 
1596.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7 
1596.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7 
1596.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7 
1596.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7 
1596.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7 
1596.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7 
1596.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7 
1596.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7 
1596.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7 
1596.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7 
1596.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7 
1596.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7 
1596.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7 
1596.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7 
1596.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7 
1596.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7 
1671.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6 
1671.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6 
1671.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1671.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6 
1671.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6 
1671.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6 
1671.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6 
1671.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6 
1671.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6 
1671.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6 
1671.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6 
1671.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6 
1671.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6 
1671.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6 
1671.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6 
1671.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1671.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6 
1671.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6 
1671.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6 
1671.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6 
1671.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6 
1671.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6 
1671.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6 
1671.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6 
1671.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6 
1671.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6 
1671.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6 
1671.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	6 
1671.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6 
1671.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6 
1671.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6 
1671.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6 
1671.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6 
1671.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6 
1671.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6 
1671.	Isabelle Carré,	F, 28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6 
1671.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6 
1671.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6 
1671.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6 
1671.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6 
1671.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6 
1671.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6 
1671.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6 
1671.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6 
1671.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6 
1671.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6 
1671.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6 
1671.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6 
1671.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6 
1671.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6 
1671.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6 
1671.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6 
1671.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6 
1671.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6 
1671.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6 
1671.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6 
1671.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6 
1671.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6 
1671.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6 
1671.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6 
1671.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6 
1671.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6 
1671.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6 
1671.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6 
1671.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6 
1671.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6 
1671.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6 
1671.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6 
1671.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6 
1671.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6 
1671.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6 
1671.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6 
1671.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6 
1671.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6 
1671.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6 
1671.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6 
1671.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6 
1671.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6 
1671.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6 
1671.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6 
1671.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6 
1671.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6 
1671.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6 
1671.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6 
1671.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6 
1671.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6 
1671.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6 
1758.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5 
1758.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5 
1758.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5 
1758.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5 
1758.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5 
1758.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5 
1758.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5 
1758.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5 
1758.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5 
1758.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5 
1758.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5 
1758.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5 
1758.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5 
1758.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5 
1758.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5 
1758.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5 
1758.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5 
1758.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1758.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5 
1758.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5 
1758.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5 
1758.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1758.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5 
1758.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5 
1758.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5 
1758.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5 
1758.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5 
1758.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1758.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5 
1758.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5 
1758.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5 
1758.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5 
1758.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5 
1758.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5 
1758.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5 
1758.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5 
1758.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1758.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5 
1758.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5 
1758.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5 
1758.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5 
1758.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5 
1758.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5 
1758.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5 
1758.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5 
1758.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5 
1758.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5 
1758.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5 
1758.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1758.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5 
1758.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5 
1758.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5 
1758.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5 
1758.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5 
1758.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5 
1758.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5 
1758.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5 
1758.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5 
1758.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5 
1758.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5 
1758.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5 
1758.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5 
1758.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5 
1758.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5 
1758.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5 
1758.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5 
1758.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5 
1758.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5 
1758.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5 
1758.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5 
1758.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5 
1758.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5 
1758.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5 
1758.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5 
1758.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5 
1758.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5 
1758.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5 
1758.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5 
1758.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5 
1758.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5 
1758.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5 
1758.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5 
1758.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5 
1758.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5 
1758.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5 
1758.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5 
1758.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5 
1758.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5 
1758.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5 
1758.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5 
1758.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5 
1758.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5 
1758.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5 
1758.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5 
1758.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5 
1758.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5 
1758.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5 
1758.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5 
1856.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4 
1856.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4 
1856.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4 
1856.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4 
1856.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4 
1856.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4 
1856.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4 
1856.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4 
1856.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4 
1856.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4 
1856.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4 
1856.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4 
1856.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4 
1856.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4 
1856.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4 
1856.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4 
1856.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4 
1856.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4 
1856.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4 
1856.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4 
1856.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4 
1856.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4 
1856.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4 
1856.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4 
1856.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4 
1856.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4 
1856.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4 
1856.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4 
1856.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1856.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4 
1856.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4 
1856.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4 
1856.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4 
1856.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4 
1856.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4 
1856.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4 
1856.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4 
1856.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4 
1856.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4 
1856.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4 
1856.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4 
1856.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4 
1856.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4 
1856.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4 
1856.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4 
1856.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4 
1856.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4 
1856.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4 
1856.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4 
1856.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4 
1856.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4 
1856.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4 
1856.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4 
1856.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4 
1856.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4 
1856.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4 
1856.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4 
1856.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4 
1856.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4 
1856.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4 
1856.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4 
1856.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4 
1856.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4 
1856.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4 
1856.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4 
1856.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4 
1856.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4 
1856.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4 
1856.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4 
1856.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4 
1856.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4 
1856.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4 
1856.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4 
1856.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4 
1856.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4 
1856.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4 
1856.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4 
1856.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4 
1856.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4 
1856.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4 
1856.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4 
1856.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4 
1856.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4 
1856.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4 
1856.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4 
1856.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4 
1856.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4 
1856.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4 
1856.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1856.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4 
1856.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4 
1856.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4 
1856.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4 
1856.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4 
1856.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4 
1856.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4 
1856.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4 
1856.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4 
1856.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4 
1856.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4 
1856.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4 
1957.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3 
1957.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3 
1957.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3 
1957.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3 
1957.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3 
1957.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1957.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3 
1957.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3 
1957.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3 
1957.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3 
1957.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3 
1957.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3 
1957.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3 
1957.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3 
1957.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3 
1957.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3 
1957.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3 
1957.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3 
1957.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3 
1957.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3 
1957.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3 
1957.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3 
1957.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3 
1957.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3 
1957.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3 
1957.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3 
1957.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3 
1957.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3 
1957.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3 
1957.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3 
1957.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3 
1957.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1957.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3 
1957.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3 
1957.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3 
1957.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3 
1957.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3 
1957.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3 
1957.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3 
1957.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3 
1957.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3 
1957.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3 
1957.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3 
1957.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3 
1957.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3 
1957.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3 
1957.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3 
1957.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3 
1957.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3 
1957.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3 
1957.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3 
1957.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3 
1957.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3 
1957.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3 
1957.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3 
1957.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3 
1957.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1957.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3 
1957.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3 
1957.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3 
1957.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3 
1957.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3 
1957.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1957.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3 
1957.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3 
1957.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3 
1957.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3 
1957.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3 
1957.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3 
1957.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3 
1957.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3 
1957.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3 
1957.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3 
1957.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3 
1957.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3 
1957.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3 
1957.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3 
1957.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3 
1957.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3 
1957.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3 
1957.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3 
1957.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3 
1957.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3 
1957.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3 
1957.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3 
1957.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3 
1957.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3 
1957.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3 
1957.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3 
1957.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3 
1957.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3 
1957.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3 
1957.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3 
1957.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3 
1957.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3 
1957.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3 
1957.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3 
1957.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3 
1957.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3 
1957.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3 
2057.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2 
2057.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2 
2057.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2 
2057.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2 
2057.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2 
2057.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2 
2057.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2 
2057.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2 
2057.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2 
2057.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2 
2057.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2 
2057.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2 
2057.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2 
2057.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2 
2057.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	2 
2057.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2 
2057.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2 
2057.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2 
2057.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2 
2057.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2 
2057.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2 
2057.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2 
2057.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2 
2057.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2 
2057.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2 
2057.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2 
2057.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2 
2057.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2 
2057.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2057.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2 
2057.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2 
2057.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2 
2057.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2 
2057.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2 
2057.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2 
2057.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2 
2057.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2 
2057.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2 
2057.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2 
2057.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2 
2057.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
2057.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2 
2057.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2 
2057.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2 
2057.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2 
2057.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2 
2057.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2 
2057.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2 
2057.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2 
2057.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2 
2057.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2 
2057.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2 
2057.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2 
2057.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2 
2057.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2 
2057.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2 
2057.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2 
2057.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2 
2057.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2 
2057.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2 
2057.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2 
2057.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2 
2057.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	2 
2057.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2 
2057.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2 
2057.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2 
2057.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2 
2057.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2 
2057.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2 
2057.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2 
2057.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2 
2057.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2 
2057.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2 
2057.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2 
2057.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2 
2057.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2 
2057.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2 
2057.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2 
2057.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2 
2057.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2 
2057.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2 
2057.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2 
2057.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	2 
2057.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2 
2057.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2 
2057.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2 
2057.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2 
2057.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2 
2057.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2 
2057.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2 
2057.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2 
2057.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2 
2057.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2 
2057.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2 
2057.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2 
2057.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2 
2057.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2 
2057.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2 
2057.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2 
2057.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2 
2057.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2 
2057.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2 
2057.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2 
2057.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2 
2057.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2 
2057.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2 
2057.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2 
2057.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2 
2057.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2 
2057.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2 
2057.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2 
2057.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2 
2057.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2 
2057.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2 
2057.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2 
2057.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2 
2057.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2 
2057.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2 
2057.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2 
2057.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2 
2057.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2 
2057.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2 
2179.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1 
2179.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1 
2179.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1 
2179.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1 
2179.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1 
2179.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1 
2179.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1 
2179.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2179.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1 
2179.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1 
2179.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	1 
2179.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1 
2179.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1 
2179.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1 
2179.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1 
2179.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1 
2179.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1 274.623 
2179.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1 
2179.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1 
2179.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1 
2179.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1 
2179.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1 
2179.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1 
2179.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1 
2179.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1 
2179.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1 
2179.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1 
2179.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1 
2179.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1 
2179.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1 
2179.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1 
2179.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1 
2179.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1 
2179.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1 
2179.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1 
2179.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1 
2179.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1 
2179.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1 
2179.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1 
2179.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1 
2179.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1 
2179.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1 
2179.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1 
2179.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1 
2179.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1 
2179.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1 
2179.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1 
2179.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2179.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1 
2179.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1 
2179.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1 
2179.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1 
2179.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1 
2179.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1 
2179.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1 
2179.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1 
2179.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1 
2179.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1 
2179.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1 
2179.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1 
2179.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1 
2179.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1 
2179.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1 
2179.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1 
2179.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1 
2179.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1 
2179.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1 
2179.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1 
2179.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1 
2179.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1 
2179.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1 
2179.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1 
2179.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1 
2179.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1 
2179.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1 
2179.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1 
2179.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1 
2179.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1 
2179.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1 
2179.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1 
2179.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2179.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1 
2179.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1 
2179.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1 
2179.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1 
2179.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1 
2179.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1 
2179.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1 
2179.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1 
2179.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2179.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1 
2179.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1 
2179.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1 
2179.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1 
2179.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1 
2179.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1 
2179.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1 
2179.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1 
2179.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1 
2179.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1 
2179.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1 
2179.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1 
2179.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1 
2179.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1 
2179.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1 
2179.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1 
2179.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1 
2179.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1 
2179.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1 
2179.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1 
2179.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1 
2179.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1 
2179.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2179.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1 
2179.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1 
2179.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1 
2179.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1 
2179.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1 
2179.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1 
2179.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1 
2179.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1 
2179.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1 
2179.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1 
2179.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1 
2179.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1 
2179.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1 
2179.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1 
2179.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1 
2179.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1 
2179.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1 
2179.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	1 
2179.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1 
2179.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1 
2179.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1 
2179.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1 
2179.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1 
2179.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1 
2179.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1 
2179.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1 
2179.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1 
2179.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1 
2179.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1 
2179.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1 
2179.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1 
2179.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1 
2179.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1 
2179.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1 
2179.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1 
2179.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1 


*TOP 10 International: *

1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4405
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3048
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2584
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2474
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2251
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2154
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1839
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1826
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1774


* TOP 10 Deutsch: * 

1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	7964
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7892
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	4951
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2723
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2292
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2023
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2000
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1753
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1640



*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2021)

September 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Irina Shayk
Vanessa Hudgens 
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Julianne Hough


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2021)

@ Don Sven: Deine Wertung fliesst im nächsten Ranking mit ein, unsere Posts haben sich überschnitten.


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2021)

So, jetzt bin ich wegen des Urlaubs ein paar Stunden ein zu spät! Ich winsel um Gnade und bitte darum, dass dieses Voting noch für September gewertet wird

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den SEPTEMBER 2021:

1. Lena Gercke

2. Steffi Landerer

3. Iris Mareike Steen

4. Ania Niedick

5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl

6. Lea Marlen Woitack

7. Vaile Fuchs

8. Franziska van der Heide

9. Michaela Kaniber

10 .Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## congo64 (1 Okt. 2021)

Walt schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich wegen des Urlaubs ein paar Stunden ein zu spät! Ich winsel um Gnade und bitte darum, dass dieses Voting noch für September gewertet wird



 dann will ich bei meinem Wiedereinstieg mal nicht so sein.....


----------



## Walt (1 Okt. 2021)

congo64 schrieb:


> dann will ich bei meinem Wiedereinstieg mal nicht so sein.....



Mein herzlicher Dank soll Dir ewig hinterherschleichen😊


----------



## brian69 (1 Okt. 2021)

*Oktober 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Katheryn Winnick 3. Emilia Clarke*




 



*
4. Brittany Snow 5. Ashley Benson*




 




*6. Natalie Dormer 7.Ana de Armas*




 




*8. Scarlett Johansson 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 




*10.
Anna Kendrick - Jennifer Lawrence - Margot Robbie*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (1 Okt. 2021)

Mein Oktober Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Celine Bethmann
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Lorena Rae
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Lena Gercke
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Frida Aasen
10. Anna Hiltrop
10. Irina Shayk
10. Gintare Sudziute


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2021)

*01. LaFee*




02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Alexandra Fonsatti
05. Samara Weaving
06. Franziska Benz
07. Cara Delevingne
08. Taylor Momsen
09. Sydney Sweeney
10. Avril Lavigne
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## tino2003 (1 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Relleumlime (2 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Bella Lesnik
5. Yve Fehring
6. Anne Willmes
7. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Mara Bergmann
10. Catherine Vogel
10. Alexandra Kröber


----------



## maggi77 (4 Okt. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Angela Karpova
5. Demi Rose
6. Arianna Ajtar
7. Sylvija Vasilevska
8. Mia Sully
9. Bianca Gascoigne
10.Abigail Clarke


----------



## ManuN (4 Okt. 2021)

Okt 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## STF (5 Okt. 2021)

Oktober

1 Angelique Kerber
2 Kamilla Senjo
3 Eva Diederich
4 Corinna Borau
5 Ruth Moschner
6 Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7 Ina Dietz
8 Angela Finger-Erben
9 Taylor Swift
10 Susanne Langhans
10 Annemarie Carpendale
10 Susan Link


----------



## dabi (8 Okt. 2021)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Megan Fox
6.Audrina Patridge
7.Jessica Biel
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Priyanka Chopra
10.Martina Hingis


----------



## hsvmann (8 Okt. 2021)

10 / 21

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Jessica Alba
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Delta Goodrem
9.. Megan Fox
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## lappi (9 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Melissa Benoist
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Birgitte Schrowange
7 Keira Knightley
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Walt (15 Okt. 2021)

Dies Mal rechtzeitig!

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Oktober 2021:

1. Lena Gercke






2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Lea Marlen Woitack





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Franziska van der Heide





9. Michaela Kaniber





10. Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## hound815 (16 Okt. 2021)

Für Oktober 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Jessica Chastain


 

 


3. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 


4. Rebecca Ferguson


 

 


5. Natalie Portman


 

 


6. Zendaya Coleman


 

 


7. Dakota Johnson


 

 


8. Julianne Moore 


 


9. Thomasin McKenzie,NZL, 26.07.(20)00 in Wellington/NZL 


 


10. Amy Adams


 
10. Ana de Armas


 
10. Kate Winslet


​


----------



## gaertner23 (17 Okt. 2021)

Hier mein Oktober-Voting:


1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Maike Jäger
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Verena Püschel
10.) Susi Brandt und Eva Imhof


----------



## kamy (19 Okt. 2021)

*2021 - 10

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Elena Bruhn

6.	Jana Azizi
7.	Nina Moghaddam
8.	Rebecca Mir
9.	Nadine Menz
10.	Asli Bayram
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman*


----------



## StefanKa (26 Okt. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Rosamaria Montibeller





3. Alyssa Milano





4. Susanne Seel





5. Mai Duong Kieu, D, *01.02.1987 in Bac Ninh/VN





6. Felicitas Woll





7. Sarah Bogen





8. Anna-Julia Antonucci





9. Maria Wedig





10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## taurus79 (28 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021
1. Jasmin Wagner
2. Mareile Höppner
3.Stephanie Puls
4. Miriam Lange
5. Laura Wontorra
6. Viviane Geppert
7. Stefanie Hertel
8. Jana Azizi
9. Isabelle Körner
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## MetalFan (30 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Irina Shayk
Vanessa Hudgens 
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Julianne Hough


----------



## congo64 (30 Okt. 2021)

mal neu gemischt für Oktober 2021.....

1.	Helene Fischer



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Alica Schmidt



4.	Jessica Lynn



5.	Ana Mena



6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli



7.	Chloe Bennet



8.	Shay Mitchell



9.	Viviane Geppert



10.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox


----------



## NEF (30 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021
*
1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins
*


----------



## Cav (31 Okt. 2021)

Ranking Oktober 2021

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Erin Moriarty 
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Kaley Cuoco 
10.) Annika Lau


----------



## Quick Nick (31 Okt. 2021)

Oktober 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Amira Tröger 
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Marlene Lufen 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Selina Gomez


----------



## Don Sven (31 Okt. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nina Weisz





3. Michaela Kaniber





4. Dorothe Bär





5. Charlotte Maihoff





6. Birte Glang





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2021)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2021 *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8038
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7933
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5001*
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4430
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3070
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2723
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2604
8.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
9.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2488
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
11.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2325
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2269
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2154
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2029
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2004
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1840
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1828
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1784
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1763
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1661
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1642
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1597
23.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1580
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1414
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1322
29.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1297
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1291
31.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1288
32.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
33.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1265
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1223
35.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1212
36.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1210
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1176
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1115
39.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
40.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
41.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1065
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1048
44.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
45.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1030
46.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1029
46.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1029
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1022
49.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1001
51.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	978
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	968
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	928
54.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
55.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
56.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	918
57.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	896
58.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	891
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	882
60.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
61.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
62.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	864
63.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	863
64.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
65.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	833
67.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
69.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
70.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
70.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	770
72.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	764
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	758
73.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
75.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
76.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	737
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	736
78.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	732
79.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	731
80.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	728
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	727
82.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	715
83.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	712
84.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	710
85.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
86.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	687
87.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	681
88.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
89.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	664
90.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	663
91.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	661
92.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
93.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	630
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	622
97.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
98.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	609
98.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 599
101.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	598
102.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	591
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	581
104.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
105.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	551
106.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	549
107.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
108.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	540
108.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
110.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
111.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	537
112.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	536
113.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
114.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
115.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
115.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529
117.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
118.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	527
119.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	521
120.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
121.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	503
121.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
123.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
124.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
125.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	497
126.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
126.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	496
128.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	492
129.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
130.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
131.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	479
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
133.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
134.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
135.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
136.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
136.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	466
138.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	466
140.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	465
141.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
142.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
143.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
143.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	459
145.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	458
145.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	458
147.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
148.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	448
149.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
150.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	446
151.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	444
152.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	436
152.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
154.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
155.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
156.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
157.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	427
158.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	425
159.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	424
160.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
161.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
162.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
163.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
164.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
165.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	408
166.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
166.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	406
168.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
168.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
170.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	402
171.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	399
172.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
173.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
174.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
175.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	391
176.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
177.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	387
177.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
179.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
179.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	386
181.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	385
181.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	385
183.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
184.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	381
185.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	380
186.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	379
187.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
188.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	373
188.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	373
188.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
191.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	372
192.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	371
193.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
194.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	369
194.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	369
196.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
197.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	359
198.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
199.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	352
200.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
201.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	345
202.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
203.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
205.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
205.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
205.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
208.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
209.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	334
210.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	330
210.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
210.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
213.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
214.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
215.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
216.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	322
217.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
218.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
218.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	319
218.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
221.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	318
222.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	317
222.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
224.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
225.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	313
226.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	309
227.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
228.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	303
228.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	303
230.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
230.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
232.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	299
233.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	297
234.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
235.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	293
235.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	293
235.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
235.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	293
235.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	293
240.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
241.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
241.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
243.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
244.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
245.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
246.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	282
247.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	281
248.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	279
249.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
249.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
251.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	277
251.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	277
253.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
254.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
255.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
255.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
257.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
257.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
259.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
260.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
260.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
262.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
262.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
264.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	265
265.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
265.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	264
267.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
268.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	257
268.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
270.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	255
271.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
271.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
271.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	254
274.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
275.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
276.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
277.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
278.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	248
278.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
278.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
278.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
282.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
282.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	247
284.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
284.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	244
284.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
284.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	244
288.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
289.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	240
290.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
291.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	236
292.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	235
293.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	234
293.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
293.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
293.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	234
297.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
297.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	230
300. Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
301.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
302.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
302.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
302.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	223
305.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
305.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
307.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
307.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
309.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
309.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	219
311.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
312.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
312.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
312.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217
315.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
315.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
317.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	215
317.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
319.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	214
319.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
319.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
319.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
319.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
319.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
325.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
326.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
327.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
327.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
329.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
330.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
330.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	207
332.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
332.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
332.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	206
335.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
336.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
337.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
338.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	199
339.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
339.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
341.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
341.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
343.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
344.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	194
345.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	193
345.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	193
345.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
345.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
349.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
350.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
351.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
352.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
352.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
354.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	185
354.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
354.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	185
357.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
358.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
358.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
358.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
361.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
362.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
362.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
362.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	181
365.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
366.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
366.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
368.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	178
369.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
369.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
371.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
371.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
371.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
371.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
375.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
375.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
375.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
378.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
378.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
380.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	171
380.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
382.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
383.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
384.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	167
385.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
385.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
385.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
388.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	165
388.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
390.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
390.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	164
392.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
392.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
394.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	162
394.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
396.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	160
396.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
396.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	160
399.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
400.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
401.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
402.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
403.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
403.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
405.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	153
405.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	153
405.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
408.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
409.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
409.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
409.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	151
412.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150
412.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
414.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
414.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
414.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
417.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
417.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
419.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	146
419.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
419.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
422.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
422.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
422.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
422.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
426.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	143
426.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
428.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
428.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	142
430.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
431.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
431.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
431.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
431.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	140
435.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
436.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
436.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
438.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
438.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
440.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
440.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
442.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135
443.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	134
445.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
445.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
445.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
445.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
449.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	130
450.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
451.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
451.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
453.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
454.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
454.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
454.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
454.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
458.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	123
458.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
460.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
461.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	121
461.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
463.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
463.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
465.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
466.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
467.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
467.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
469.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
469.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
469.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
473.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	115
474.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
475.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
475.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	113
475.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
475.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113
479.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
479.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
481.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
481.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
483.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
483.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
483.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
486.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
486.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
486.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
486.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	108
490.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
490.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
492.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
492.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
492.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
492.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
492.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
492.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
498.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
498.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
498.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
498.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
498.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
503.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
503.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
503.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
503.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
503.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
503.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
509.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
509.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
511.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
511.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
511.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
514.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
515.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
515.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
517.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
517.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
519.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	98
520.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
521.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
521.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
521.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	95
524.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
524.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
526.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
526.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
526.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
526.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	93
530.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
530.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
530.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
530.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
530.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
530.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
536.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
536.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
536.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
536.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
540.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	90
540.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
540.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
543.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	89
544.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
544.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
544.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
544.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
544.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
544.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
550.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
550.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	87
552.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
552.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
552.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
555.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
555.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
555.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
555.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
555.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
560.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
560.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
560.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
560.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
560.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	84
560.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
560.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
560.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
560.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
569.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
569.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
569.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
569.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	83
569.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
574.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
574.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
574.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
574.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
578.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
578.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
580.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
580.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
580.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
580.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
584.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
584.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
584.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
584.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
588.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	78
588.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
588.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
591.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	77
591.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
591.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
591.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
595.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
595.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
597.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
597.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
597.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
600.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
600.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
600.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
603.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	72
603.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
603.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	72
603.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
603.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
608.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
608.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
608.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
608.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
612.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
612.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	70
614.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
614.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
614.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
617.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
617.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
617.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
617.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
617.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
622.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	67
622.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
622.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
625.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
625.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
627.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
627.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
627.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
627.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
627.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
627.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
633.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
633.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	64
633.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
636.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
636.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
636.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
636.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
636.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
636.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
636.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
643.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	62
643.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
643.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
643.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	62
647.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	61
648.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
648.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
648.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
648.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
648.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
648.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
648.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
648.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
656.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
656.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
656.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
656.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
656.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
656.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
656.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
656.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
664.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
664.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	58
664.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
664.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
668.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
668.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
668.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
668.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
672.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
672.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
672.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
672.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	56
672.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
672.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
672.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
672.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
680.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
680.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
680.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
683.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
683.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
683.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
683.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
683.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
683.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	54
683.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
683.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
691.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
691.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
691.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	53
691.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
691.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
691.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
691.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
691.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
699.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
699.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
699.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
699.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52
699.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
699.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
699.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
699.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
707.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
707.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
707.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
707.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
711.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
711.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
711.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
711.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
711.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
711.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
711.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
711.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
711.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
720.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	49
720.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
720.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
720.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
720.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
720.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
726.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
726.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
726.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
726.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
726.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
726.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
732.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	47
732.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
732.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
732.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
732.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
732.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
732.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
732.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
732.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
741.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
741.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
741.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
741.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
741.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
741.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
747.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
747.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
747.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
747.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
747.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
747.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
747.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
747.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
755.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
755.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	44
755.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
755.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
755.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
755.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
755.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
755.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
755.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
755.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
765.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
765.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
765.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
765.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
765.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
765.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
765.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
772.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
772.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
772.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
772.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
772.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	42
772.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
772.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
779.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
779.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	41
779.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
782.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
782.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
782.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
782.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
782.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
782.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
782.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
789.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
789.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
789.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
789.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
789.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
794.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
794.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
794.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
794.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
794.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
794.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
794.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
801.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
801.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
801.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
801.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
801.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
801.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
801.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
801.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	37
801.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
801.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
811.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
811.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
811.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
811.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
811.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	36
811.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
811.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
818.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
818.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
818.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
818.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
818.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
818.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
818.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
818.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
818.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
827.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
827.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
827.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
827.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
827.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
827.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
827.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
827.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
827.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
827.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
837.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
837.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	33
837.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
837.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
837.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
837.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	33
837.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
837.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
837.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
837.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
837.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
837.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
837.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
850.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
850.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
850.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
850.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
850.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
850.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
850.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
850.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
850.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
850.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
860.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	31
860.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
860.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
860.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
860.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
860.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
860.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
860.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
860.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
860.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
860.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
871.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
871.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
871.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
871.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
871.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
871.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
871.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
871.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
871.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
871.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
871.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
871.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
871.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
871.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
871.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
886.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
886.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
886.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
886.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
886.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
886.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
886.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
886.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
886.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
886.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
886.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
886.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
886.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
886.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
886.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
886.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
886.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
903.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
903.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
903.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
903.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
903.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
903.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
903.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
903.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	28
903.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
903.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	28
903.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
903.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
903.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
903.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
903.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
903.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
903.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	28
903.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
921.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
921.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
921.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
921.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
921.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
921.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
921.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
921.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
921.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	27
921.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
921.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
921.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	27
921.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
921.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
921.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	27
921.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
921.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	27
938.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	26
938.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
938.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
938.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
938.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
938.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
938.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
938.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
938.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	26
938.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
938.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
938.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
938.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
938.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
952.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
952.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
952.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
952.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
952.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
952.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
952.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
952.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
952.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
952.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
952.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
952.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
952.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
965.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	24
965.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	24
965.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
965.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
965.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
965.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
965.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
965.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
965.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
965.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
965.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
976.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
976.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
976.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
976.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
976.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
976.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
976.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
976.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
976.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	23
976.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
976.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
976.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
976.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
976.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
976.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
976.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
976.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
976.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
976.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
995.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
995.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
995.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
995.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
995.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
995.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
995.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
995.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
995.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
995.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
995.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
995.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	22
995.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
995.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
995.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
995.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1011.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1011.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1011.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1011.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	21
1011.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1011.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1011.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1011.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1011.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1011.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1011.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1011.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1011.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1011.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1011.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1011.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1011.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1011.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1011.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1011.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1011.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1011.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1033.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1033.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1033.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1033.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1033.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	20
1033.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1033.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1033.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1033.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1033.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1033.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1033.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1033.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1033.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1033.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1033.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1033.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1033.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1033.	Zoey Deutch, USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1052.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1052.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1052.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1052.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1052.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1052.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1052.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1052.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1052.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1052.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1052.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1052.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1052.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1052.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1052.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	19
1052.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1052.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1052.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1052.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1052.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1052.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1052.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1052.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1052.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1052.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1052.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1078.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1078.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1078.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1078.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1078.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1078.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1078.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1078.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1078.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1078.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1078.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1078.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1078.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1078.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1078.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1078.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1078.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1078.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1078.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1078.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1078.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1078.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1078.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1078.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1078.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1078.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1104.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1104.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1104.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1104.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1104.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1104.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1104.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1104.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1104.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1104.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1104.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1104.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1104.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1104.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1104.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1104.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1104.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1104.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1104.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1104.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1104.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1104.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1126.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1126.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1126.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1126.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1126.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1126.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1126.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1126.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1126.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1126.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1126.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1126.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1126.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1126.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1126.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1126.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1126.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1126.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1126.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1126.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1126.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1126.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1126.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1126.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1126.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1126.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1126.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1126.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1126.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1126.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1156.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1156.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1156.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1156.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1156.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1156.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1156.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1156.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1156.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1156.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1156.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1156.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1156.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1156.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1156.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1156.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1156.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1156.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1156.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1156.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1156.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1156.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1156.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1156.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	15
1156.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1181.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1181.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1181.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1181.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1181.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1181.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1181.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1181.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1181.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	14
1181.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1181.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1181.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1181.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1181.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1181.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1181.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1181.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1181.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1181.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1181.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1181.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1181.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1181.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1181.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1181.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1181.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1181.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1181.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1181.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1181.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1181.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1181.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1181.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1181.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1181.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1181.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1181.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	14
1181.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1181.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1181.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1181.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1181.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1181.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1181.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1225.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1225.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1225.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1225.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1225.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1225.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1225.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1225.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1225.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1225.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	13
1225.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1225.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1225.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1225.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1225.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1225.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1225.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1225.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1225.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1225.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1225.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	13
1225.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1225.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1225.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1225.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1225.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1225.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1225.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1225.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1225.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1255.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1255.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1255.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1255.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1255.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1255.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1255.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1255.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1255.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1255.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1255.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1255.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1255.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1255.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1255.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1255.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1255.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1255.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1255.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1255.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1255.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1255.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1255.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1255.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1255.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1255.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1255.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1255.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1255.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1255.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1255.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1255.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1255.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1255.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1255.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1255.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1255.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1255.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1255.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1294.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1294.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1294.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1294.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1294.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1294.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1294.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1294.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1294.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1294.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1294.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1294.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1294.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1294.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1294.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1294.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1294.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1294.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1294.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1294.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1294.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1294.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1294.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1294.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1294.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1294.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1294.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1294.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1294.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1294.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1294.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1294.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1294.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1294.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1294.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1294.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1294.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	11
1337.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1337.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1337.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1337.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1337.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1337.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1337.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1337.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1337.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1337.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1337.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1337.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1337.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1337.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1337.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1337.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1337.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1337.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1337.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1337.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1337.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1337.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1337.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1337.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1337.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1337.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1337.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1337.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1337.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1337.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1337.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1337.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1337.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1337.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1337.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1337.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1337.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1337.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1337.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1337.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1337.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1337.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1337.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1337.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1337.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1337.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1337.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1337.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1337.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1337.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1337.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1337.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1337.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1337.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1337.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1337.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1337.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1337.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1337.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1337.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1337.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1337.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1337.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1337.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1337.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1337.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1337.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1337.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1337.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1337.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1337.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1337.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1337.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1337.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1337.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1337.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1337.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1337.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1415.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1415.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1415.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1415.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1415.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1415.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1415.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1415.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1415.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1415.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1415.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1415.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1415.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1415.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1415.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1415.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1415.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1415.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1415.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1415.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1415.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1415.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1415.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1415.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1415.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1415.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1415.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1415.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1415.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1415.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1415.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1415.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1415.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1415.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1415.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1415.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1415.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1415.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1415.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1415.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1415.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1415.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1415.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1415.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1415.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1415.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1415.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1415.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1415.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1415.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1415.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1415.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1415.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1415.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1415.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1415.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1415.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1415.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1415.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1415.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1415.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1415.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1415.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1415.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1415.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1415.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1415.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1415.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1415.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1415.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1415.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1415.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1415.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1415.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1415.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1415.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1415.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1415.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1415.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1415.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1415.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1415.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1415.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1415.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1415.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1415.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1415.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1415.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1415.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1415.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1415.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1415.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1415.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1508.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1508.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1508.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1508.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1508.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1508.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1508.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1508.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1508.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1508.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1508.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1508.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1508.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1508.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1508.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1508.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1508.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1508.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1508.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1508.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1508.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1508.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1508.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1508.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1508.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1508.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1508.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1508.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1508.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1508.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1508.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1508.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1508.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1508.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1508.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1508.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1508.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1508.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1508.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1508.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1508.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1508.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1508.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1508.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1508.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1508.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1508.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1508.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1508.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1508.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1508.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1508.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1508.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1508.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1508.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1508.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1508.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1508.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1508.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1508.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1508.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1508.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1508.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1508.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1508.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1508.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1508.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1508.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1508.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1508.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1508.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1508.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1508.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1508.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1508.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1508.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1508.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1508.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1508.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1508.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1508.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1508.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1508.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1508.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1508.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1508.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1508.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1508.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1596.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1596.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1596.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1596.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1596.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1596.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1596.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1596.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1596.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1596.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1596.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1596.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1596.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1596.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1596.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1596.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1596.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1596.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1596.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1596.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1596.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1596.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1596.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1596.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1596.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1596.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1596.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1596.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1596.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1596.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1596.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1596.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1596.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1596.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1596.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1596.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1596.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1596.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1596.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1596.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1596.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1596.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1596.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1596.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1596.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1596.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1596.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1596.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1596.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1596.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1596.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1596.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1596.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1596.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1596.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1596.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1596.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1596.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	7
1596.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1596.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1596.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1596.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1596.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1596.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1596.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1596.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1596.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1596.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1596.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1596.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1596.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1596.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1596.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1596.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1596.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1671.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1671.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1671.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1671.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1671.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1671.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1671.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1671.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	6
1671.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1671.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1671.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1671.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1671.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1671.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1671.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1671.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1671.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1671.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1671.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1671.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1671.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1671.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1671.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1671.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1671.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1671.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1671.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1671.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1671.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	6
1671.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1671.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1671.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1671.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1671.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1671.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1671.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1671.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1671.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1671.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1671.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1671.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1671.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1671.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1671.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1671.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1671.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1671.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1671.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1671.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1671.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1671.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1671.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1671.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1671.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1671.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1671.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1671.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1671.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1671.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1671.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1671.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1671.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1671.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1671.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1671.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	6
1671.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1671.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1671.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1671.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1671.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1671.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1671.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1671.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1671.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1671.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1671.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1671.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1671.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1671.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1671.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1671.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1671.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1671.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1671.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1671.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1671.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1671.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1671.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1671.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1760.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1760.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1760.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1760.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1760.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1760.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1760.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1760.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1760.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1760.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1760.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1760.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1760.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1760.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1760.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1760.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1760.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1760.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1760.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1760.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1760.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1760.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1760.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1760.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1760.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1760.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1760.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1760.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1760.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1760.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1760.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1760.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1760.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1760.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1760.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1760.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5
1760.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1760.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1760.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1760.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1760.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1760.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1760.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1760.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1760.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1760.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1760.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1760.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1760.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1760.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1760.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1760.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1760.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1760.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1760.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1760.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1760.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1760.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1760.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1760.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1760.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1760.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1760.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1760.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1760.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1760.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1760.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1760.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1760.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1760.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1760.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1760.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1760.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1760.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1760.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1760.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1760.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1760.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1760.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1760.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1760.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1760.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1760.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1760.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1760.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1760.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1760.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1760.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1760.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1760.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1760.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1760.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1760.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1760.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1760.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1760.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1760.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1760.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1858.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1858.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1858.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1858.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1858.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1858.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1858.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1858.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1858.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1858.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1858.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1858.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1858.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1858.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1858.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1858.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1858.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1858.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1858.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1858.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1858.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1858.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1858.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1858.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1858.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1858.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1858.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1858.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1858.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1858.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1858.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1858.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1858.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1858.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1858.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1858.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1858.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1858.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1858.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1858.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1858.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1858.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1858.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1858.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1858.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1858.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1858.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1858.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1858.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1858.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1858.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1858.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1858.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1858.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1858.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1858.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1858.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1858.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1858.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1858.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1858.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1858.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1858.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1858.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1858.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1858.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1858.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1858.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1858.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1858.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1858.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1858.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1858.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1858.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1858.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1858.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1858.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1858.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1858.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1858.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1858.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1858.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1858.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1858.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1858.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1858.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1858.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1858.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1858.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1858.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1858.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1858.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1858.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1858.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1858.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1858.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1858.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1858.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1858.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1858.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1858.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1959.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1959.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1959.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1959.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1959.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1959.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1959.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1959.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1959.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1959.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1959.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1959.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1959.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1959.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1959.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1959.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1959.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1959.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1959.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1959.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1959.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1959.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1959.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1959.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1959.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1959.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1959.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1959.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1959.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1959.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1959.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1959.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1959.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1959.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1959.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1959.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1959.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1959.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1959.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1959.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1959.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1959.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1959.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	3
1959.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1959.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1959.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1959.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1959.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1959.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1959.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1959.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1959.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1959.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1959.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1959.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1959.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1959.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1959.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1959.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1959.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1959.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1959.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1959.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1959.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1959.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1959.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1959.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1959.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1959.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1959.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1959.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1959.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1959.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1959.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1959.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1959.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1959.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1959.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1959.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1959.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1959.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1959.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1959.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1959.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1959.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1959.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1959.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1959.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1959.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1959.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1959.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1959.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1959.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1959.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1959.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1959.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1959.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1959.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1959.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1959.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1959.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1959.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2061.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2061.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2061.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2061.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2061.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2061.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2061.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2061.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2061.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2061.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2061.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2061.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	2
2061.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2061.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2061.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2061.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2061.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2061.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2061.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2061.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2061.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2061.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2061.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2061.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2061.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2061.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2061.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2061.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2061.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2061.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2061.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2061.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2061.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2061.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2061.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2061.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2061.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2061.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2061.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2061.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2061.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2061.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2061.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2061.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2061.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2061.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2061.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2061.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2061.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2061.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2061.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2061.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2061.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2061.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2061.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2061.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2061.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2061.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2061.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2061.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2061.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2061.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2061.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2061.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2061.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2061.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2061.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2061.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2061.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2061.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2061.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2061.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2061.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2061.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2061.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2061.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2061.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2061.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2061.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2061.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2061.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2061.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2061.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	2
2061.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2061.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2061.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2061.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2061.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2061.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2061.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2061.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2061.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2061.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2061.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2061.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2061.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2061.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2061.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2061.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2061.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2061.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2061.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2061.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2061.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2061.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2061.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2061.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2061.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2061.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2061.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2061.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2061.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2061.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	2
2061.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2061.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2061.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	2
2061.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2061.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2061.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2061.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2061.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2061.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2061.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2061.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2185.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2185.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2185.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2185.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2185.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2185.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2185.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2185.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2185.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2185.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2185.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2185.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2185.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2185.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2185.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2185.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2185.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2185.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2185.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2185.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2185.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2185.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2185.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2185.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2185.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2185.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2185.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2185.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2185.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2185.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2185.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2185.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2185.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2185.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2185.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2185.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2185.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2185.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2185.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2185.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2185.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2185.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2185.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2185.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2185.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2185.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2185.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2185.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2185.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2185.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2185.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2185.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2185.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2185.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2185.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2185.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2185.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2185.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2185.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2185.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2185.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2185.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2185.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2185.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2185.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2185.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2185.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2185.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2185.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2185.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2185.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2185.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2185.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2185.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2185.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2185.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2185.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2185.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2185.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2185.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2185.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2185.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2185.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2185.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2185.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2185.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2185.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2185.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2185.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2185.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2185.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2185.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2185.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2185.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2185.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2185.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2185.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2185.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2185.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2185.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2185.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2185.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2185.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1
2185.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2185.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2185.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2185.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2185.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2185.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2185.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2185.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2185.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2185.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2185.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2185.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2185.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2185.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2185.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2185.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2185.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2185.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2185.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2185.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2185.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2185.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2185.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2185.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2185.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2185.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2185.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	1
2185.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2185.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2185.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2185.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2185.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2185.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2185.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2185.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2185.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2185.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2185.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2185.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2185.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2185.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2185.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2185.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2185.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2185.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4430
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3070
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2604
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2488
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2269
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2154
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1840
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1828
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1784


*TOP 10 Deutsch: * 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8038
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7933
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5001
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2723
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2325
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2029
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2004
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1763
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1642


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 
*


----------



## Devilfish (31 Okt. 2021)

Oktober

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Demi Lovato
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Ariana Grande
9. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Anakin (31 Okt. 2021)

_Oktober 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Sasha Banks 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Jelena Jensen
#08: Elsa Jean 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Relleumlime (1 Nov. 2021)

November 2021

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Yve Fehring
4. Bella Lesnik
5. Jule Gölsdorf
6. Anne Willmes
7. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
8. Mara Bergmann
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Alexandra Kröber
10. Birgit Klaus
10. Verena Püschel


----------



## brian69 (1 Nov. 2021)

*November 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Scarlett Johansson 3. Ashley Benson*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Ana de Armas 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 




*7. Alice Eve 8. Lea Seydoux 9. Virginie Efira*




 

 



*
10.
Alexandra Daddario - Anna Kendrick - Jennifer Lawrence*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2021)

*01. LaFee*





02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Taylor Momsen
07. Franziska Benz
08. Samara Weaving
09. Sydney Sweeney
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Cara Delevingne
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## hsvmann (1 Nov. 2021)

*11 / 20*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Jessica Alba
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Delta Goodrem
9.. Megan Fox
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## hound815 (2 Nov. 2021)

Für November

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Thomasin McKenzie


 

 

 
3. Angelina Jolie


 

 


4. Jessica Chastain


 

 
5. Rebecca Ferguson


 


6. Jodie Foster


 

 
7. Hunter King


 

 
8. Gemma Chan


 


9. Salma Hayek


 

 
10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Jeri Ryan


 
10. Natalie Portman



​


----------



## STF (2 Nov. 2021)

11/2021

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Eva Diederich
4. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
5. Corinna Borau
6. Ruth Moschner
7. Ina Dietz
8. Judith Rakers
9. Susan Link
10. Angela Finger-Erben
10. Annika Zimmermann
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## benedikt (3 Nov. 2021)

Mein November Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Celine Bethmann
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kaia Gerber
06. Lorena Rae
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Frida Aasen
10. Taylor Hill
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Anna Hiltrop


----------



## maggi77 (4 Nov. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Joelina Drews
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Angela Karpova
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Arianna Ajtar
9. Khloe Terae
10.Aisleyne Horgan Wallace


----------



## kamy (8 Nov. 2021)

*2021 - 11

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Viviane Geppert
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Jana Azizi
7.	Nina Moghaddam
8.	Rebecca Mir
9.	Nadine Menz
10.	Asli Bayram
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman
*


----------



## lappi (12 Nov. 2021)

November 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Beatrice Egli
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Melissa Benoist
7 Birgitte Schrowange
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Nov. 2021)

hier mein November-Voting:


1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Eva Imhof
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Maike Jäger
8.) Yve Fehring
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Susi Brandt und Susanna Ohlen


----------



## ManuN (14 Nov. 2021)

Nov 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Kristin Stark


----------



## Don Sven (20 Nov. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nina Weisz





3. Michaela Kaniber





4. Dorothe Bär





5. Charlotte Maihoff





6. Birte Glang





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau






10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## Cenci85 (21 Nov. 2021)

1: Jojo
2: Emma Watson
3: Sylvie Meis
4: Michelle Trachtenberg
5: Verona Pooth
6: Jasmin Wagner
7: Beatrice Egli
8: Helene Fischer


----------



## tino2003 (21 Nov. 2021)

November 2021
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## congo64 (21 Nov. 2021)

Cenci85 schrieb:


> 1: Jojo
> 2: Emma Watson
> 3: Sylvie Meis
> 4: Michelle Trachtenberg
> ...



Willkommen beim Voting und ein kleiner Tipp :
Beim nächsten Mal 10 Damen nennen, dann gibt es ab Platz 1 auch volle Punktzahl.


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Nov. 2021)

*November - Voting:*

1. Nina Kamenova Dobrev love2


 

2. Isabel May 


 

3. Katherine Grace McNamara giveheart


 

4. Kelsea Nicole Ballerini




5. Jaimie Lauren Alexander


 

6. Katheryn Winnick


 

7. Victoria Dawn Justice




8. Vanessa Anne Hudgens 


 

9. Sadie Anne Stanley, USA, 15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA


 

10. Ava Michelle Cota, USA, 10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA


----------



## Cav (24 Nov. 2021)

November 2021

1.	Alica Schmidt


 

2.	Emily Ratajkowski


 

3.	Victoria Justice


 

4.	Amalie Iuel


 

5.	Irina Shayk


 

6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli


 

7.	Rachel Cook


 

8.	Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9.	Kendall Jenner


 

10.	Nina Agdal


 

10.	Arina Perchik


 

10.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


----------



## NEF (26 Nov. 2021)

November 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## congo64 (28 Nov. 2021)

*November 2021*

1.	Helene Fischer



2.	Delta Godrem



3.	Alica Schmidt



4.	Jessica Lynn



5.	Ana Mena



6.	Lili Paul-Roncalli



7.	Chloe Bennet



8.	Shay Mitchell



9.	Viviane Geppert



10.	Michelle Keegan



10.	Jessica Alba



10.	Megan Fox


----------



## Devilfish (28 Nov. 2021)

November

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Lena Meyer-Landrut
7. Demi Lovato
8. Ariana Grande
9. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Hailee Steinfeld
10. Taylor Momsen


----------



## Walt (28 Nov. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck






5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Lea Marlen Woitack





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Franziska van der Heide





9. Michaela Kaniber





10. Nadine Menz


----------



## congo64 (29 Nov. 2021)

FÜR ALLE, DIE AB HIER NOCH VOTEN HABE ICH EINE, NEIN ZWEI BITTEN :

1. Vielleicht könnt ihr generell nicht immer bis zum allerletzten Augenblick des Monats warten. Da ich gerne wieder regelmässig zum Monatsabschluss die aktuelle Liste veröffentlichen möchte, brauche ich dazu auch ein wenig Zeit zum Erfassen, aktualisieren und posten. 

IST WIE GESAGT EINE BITTE.

2. Im Monat Dezember würde ich gerne alle Votings wenn es geht bis zum 29.12. von euch haben, da es in den letzten Tagen auch bei mir Sylvestervorbereitungen gibt und ich dann genügend Zeit hätte, den Jahresabschluss zu be- und verarbeiten.

DANKE


----------



## Ryan Atwood (29 Nov. 2021)

November 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Annika Lau
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Helene Fischer 
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Kaley Cuoco 
10.) Erin Moriarty


----------



## taurus79 (30 Nov. 2021)

November 2021
1. Jasmin Wagner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Stefanie Hertel
6. Annemarie Carpendale
7. Laura Wontorra
8. Anna Planken
9. Corinna Borau
10. Miriam Lange


----------



## Anakin (30 Nov. 2021)

_November 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Sasha Banks 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Helene Fischer 
#07: Vanessa Mai 
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Nov. 2021)

November 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Amira Tröger 
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Marlene Lufen 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Selina Gomez


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2021)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2021 *


*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8095
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7974
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5057*
4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4475
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3092
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2732
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2624
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2502
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
11.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2360
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2279
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2035
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2008
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1869
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1846
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1790
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1773
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1661
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1644
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1603
23.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1592
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1422
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1327
29.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1310
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1291
31.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1289
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1273
33.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1232
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1218
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1213
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1181
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1121
39.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
40.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
41.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1065
43.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1049
43.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1049
43.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1049
46.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1033
47.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1031
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1024
49.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1002
51.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	995
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	974
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	931
54.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	926
55.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
56.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
57.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	899
58.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	898
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	883
60.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
61.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
62.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	866
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	865
64.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
65.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	833
67.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
68.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
69.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	782
70.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	775
70.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
72.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	770
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	758
73.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
75.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
76.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	743
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	741
78.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	737
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	733
80.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	732
81.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	731
82.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	721
83.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	715
84.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	710
85.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	706
86.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	696
87.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
88.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
89.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
90.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	676
91.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	671
92.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
93.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	630
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	627
97.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
97.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	619
99.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 608
101.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
102.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	598
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	582
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	556
105.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
106.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	552
107.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
108.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	546
109.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	544
109.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	544
111.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
112.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
113.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	536
114.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
115.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
116.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
116.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529
118.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
119.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	522
120.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
121.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	503
121.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
123.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	502
123.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
125.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	501
126.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
126.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	500
128.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
129.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
130.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	482
131.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
132.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
133.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	477
134.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	475
134.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
136.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
137.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
137.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	469
139.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
139.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
141.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	467
142.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	466
143.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	464
144.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
145.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
146.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	460
147.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	459
148.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
149.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	449
150.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
151.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	446
152.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	442
153.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
154.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	435
155.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	433
156.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
157.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
158.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
159.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	424
160.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
161.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
162.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
163.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
163.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	413
165.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
166.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	408
167.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
167.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	406
169.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
169.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
171.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	402
172.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
173.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
174.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
175.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	392
176.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
177.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	389
178.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	388
178.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
178.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	388
181.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
181.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	387
183.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
184.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	385
185.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
186.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	382
187.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	381
188.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	380
189.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
190.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	374
190.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	374
192.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
192.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	373
194.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
195.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	369
196.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	367
197.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
198.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	357
199.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
200.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	351
201.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
202.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
203.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
205.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
205.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
205.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
208.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	335
208.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
210.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	333
211.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	331
212.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
212.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
214.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
215.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
215.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	325
215.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	325
218.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	324
218.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
220.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
221.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
221.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
223.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	318
224.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
225.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	316
226.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
227.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
228.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	305
228.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
230.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	302
231.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
231.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
233.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	299
234.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	298
235.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	297
236.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	296
237.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
237.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	295
239.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
240.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	292
241.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
242.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
242.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
242.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	288
245.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	287
245.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
247.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	286
248.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
248.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	285
250.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
251.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
251.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
253.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
254.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
255.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
255.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
257.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
257.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
259.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
260.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	270
261.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
261.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	267
263.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
263.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
265.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
265.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	264
267.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	260
268.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
269.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
270.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	256
271.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	255
272.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
272.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
272.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	254
275.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
276.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
277.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	250
277.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
279.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
280.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
280.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
280.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	248
280.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
284.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
284.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	247
286.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	246
287.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
287.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	244
287.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
290.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
291.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	240
291.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	240
293.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	239
294.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
295.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
295.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
297.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
297.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
297.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	230
300.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	229
301.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
302.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	227
303.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	226
304.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
305.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
305.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
305.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	223
308.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
308.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
310.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
310.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
312.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
313.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
314.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
314.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
314.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217
317.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
317.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
319.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
320.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
320.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
320.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
320.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
320.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
325.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
326.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	211
326.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
328.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
328.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
330.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
331.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
332.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
332.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
332.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	206
335.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
336.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	203
337.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
338.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
339.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	200
340.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
340.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
340.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
343.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	197
344.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
344.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
346.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
347.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	194
348.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
349.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
350.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	189
350.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
352.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
353.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
353.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
355.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
355.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	185
357.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
358.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
358.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
358.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
361.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
362.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
362.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
362.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	181
362.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	181
366.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
367.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
367.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
369.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	178
370.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
370.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
372.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
372.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	176
372.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
372.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
372.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
377.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
377.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
377.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
380.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
380.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
382.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
383.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
383.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
385.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
386.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	166
386.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
386.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
389.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	165
389.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	165
389.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
392.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
393.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
393.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
395.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	162
395.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	162
395.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
398.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
398.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	160
400.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
401.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
402.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
403.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
404.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	154
404.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
404.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
407.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
408.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
408.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
410.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	151
410.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
410.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
413.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150
413.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	150
413.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
416.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
416.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
416.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
419.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
419.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
421.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
421.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
423.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
423.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
423.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
423.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
427.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	143
427.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
427.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	143
430.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
431.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
432.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
432.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
432.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
435.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
436.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
436.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
438.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
438.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
440.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
440.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
442.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135
443.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	134
445.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
445.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
445.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
445.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
449.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	131
450.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	128
450.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
452.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
452.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
454.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
455.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
455.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
455.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
455.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
459.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
460.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	122
460.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
462.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
463.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	120
463.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
463.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
466.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
467.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
468.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
468.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
470.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
470.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
470.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
470.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	116
470.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
475.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	115
476.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
477.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
477.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
477.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113
480.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
480.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
482.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
482.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
484.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
484.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
484.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
487.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	109
488.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
488.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
488.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
491.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
491.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
493.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
493.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
493.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
493.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
493.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	106
493.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
499.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
499.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	105
499.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
499.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
499.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
504.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
504.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
504.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
504.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
504.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
504.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
510.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
510.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
512.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
512.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
512.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
515.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	101
516.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
516.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
518.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
518.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
520.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	97
520.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
520.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
523.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
523.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
523.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	95
526.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	94
526.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
528.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
528.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
528.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	93
528.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	93
532.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
532.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
532.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	92
532.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
532.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
532.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	92
532.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
532.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
540.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
540.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
540.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
540.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
544.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
544.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
546.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
546.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
546.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
546.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
546.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
546.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
552.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
553.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
553.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
553.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
553.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	86
557.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
557.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
557.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
557.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
557.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
562.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
562.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
562.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
562.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
562.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
562.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
562.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
562.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
570.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
570.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
570.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
570.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	83
570.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
575.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
575.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
575.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
575.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
579.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
579.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
581.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
581.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
581.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
581.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	80
581.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
586.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
586.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
586.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	79
586.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
590.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
590.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
592.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	77
592.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
592.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
592.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
596.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
596.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	76
596.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
599.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
599.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
599.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
602.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
602.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
602.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
605.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
605.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
605.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
608.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
608.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
608.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	71
608.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
612.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
612.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	70
612.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
612.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	70
616.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
616.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
616.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	69
619.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
619.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
619.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
619.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
619.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
619.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	68
625.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	67
625.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
627.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	66
627.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
627.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
630.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
630.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
630.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
630.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
630.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	65
630.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
630.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
637.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
637.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
639.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
639.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	63
639.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
639.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
639.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
639.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
639.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
646.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
646.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
648.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
648.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
648.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
648.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
648.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	60
648.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
648.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
648.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
648.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
657.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
657.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
657.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
657.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
657.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
657.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
657.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
657.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
657.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
657.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
667.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
667.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
667.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
670.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
670.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
670.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
670.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
674.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
674.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
674.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
674.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
674.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
674.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
674.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
681.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	55
681.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
681.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
681.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	55
681.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
686.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
686.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
686.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
686.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
686.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
686.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
686.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
693.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	53
693.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
693.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
693.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
693.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
693.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
693.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
693.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
701.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
701.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
701.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
701.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52
701.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
701.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
701.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
701.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
709.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
709.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
709.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
709.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
713.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
713.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
713.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
713.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
713.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
713.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
713.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
713.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
713.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
722.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
722.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
722.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
722.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
722.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
727.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	48
727.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
727.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
727.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
727.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
727.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
727.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
734.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
734.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
734.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
734.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
734.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
734.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
734.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
734.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
742.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
742.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
742.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
742.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
742.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
742.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
742.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
749.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
749.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
749.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
749.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
749.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
749.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	45
749.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
749.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
749.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
758.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
758.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
758.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
758.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
758.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
758.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
758.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
758.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
758.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
767.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
767.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
767.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
767.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
767.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
767.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	43
767.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
767.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	43
767.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
776.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
776.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
776.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
776.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
776.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
776.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
782.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
782.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
784.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
784.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
784.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
784.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
784.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
784.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
784.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
791.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
791.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
791.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
791.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
791.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
796.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	38
796.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
796.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
796.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
796.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
796.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
796.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
803.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	37
803.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
803.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
803.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
803.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
803.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
803.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	37
803.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
803.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
803.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
803.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
814.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	36
814.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
814.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
814.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
814.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
814.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
814.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
814.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	36
822.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
822.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
822.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
822.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
822.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
822.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
822.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
822.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
822.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
831.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
831.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
831.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
831.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
831.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
831.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
831.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
831.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
831.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
831.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
841.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
841.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
841.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
841.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
841.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
841.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
841.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
841.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
841.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
841.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
841.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
852.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
852.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
852.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	32
852.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	32
852.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
852.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
852.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
852.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
852.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
852.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
852.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
852.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
864.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
864.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
864.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
864.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
864.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
864.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
864.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
864.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
864.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
864.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
874.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
874.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
874.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
874.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
874.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
874.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
874.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
874.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
874.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
874.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
874.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
874.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
874.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
874.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
874.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
889.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
889.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
889.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
889.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
889.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
889.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
889.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
889.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
889.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
889.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
889.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
889.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
889.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
889.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
889.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
889.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
889.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
889.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
889.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
908.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
908.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
908.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
908.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
908.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
908.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
908.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
908.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
908.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
908.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
908.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
908.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
908.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
908.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
908.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
908.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
924.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
924.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
924.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
924.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
924.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
924.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
924.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
924.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
924.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
924.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
924.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	27
924.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
924.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	27
924.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
924.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
924.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	27
924.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
941.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	26
941.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
941.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
941.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
941.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	26
941.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
941.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
941.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
941.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	26
941.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
941.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
941.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
941.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
941.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
955.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
955.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
955.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
955.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
955.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
955.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	25
955.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
955.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
955.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
955.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
955.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
955.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
955.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
955.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
969.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	24
969.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
969.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
969.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
969.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
969.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
969.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
969.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
969.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
969.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
979.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
979.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
979.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
979.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
979.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
979.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
979.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
979.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
979.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
979.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
979.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
979.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
979.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
979.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
979.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
979.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
979.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
979.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
997.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
997.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
997.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
997.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
997.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
997.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
997.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
997.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
997.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
997.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
997.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
997.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	22
997.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
997.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
997.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
997.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1013.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1013.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1013.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1013.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1013.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	21
1013.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1013.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1013.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1013.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1013.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1013.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1013.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1013.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1013.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1013.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1013.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1013.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1013.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1013.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1013.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1013.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1013.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1035.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1035.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1035.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1035.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1035.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1035.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1035.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1035.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1035.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1035.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1035.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1035.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1035.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1035.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1035.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1035.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1035.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1035.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1035.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1054.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1054.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1054.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1054.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1054.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1054.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1054.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1054.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1054.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1054.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1054.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1054.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1054.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1054.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1054.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1054.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	19
1054.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1054.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1054.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1054.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1054.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1054.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1054.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1054.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1054.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1079.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1079.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1079.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1079.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1079.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1079.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1079.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1079.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1079.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1079.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1079.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1079.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1079.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1079.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1079.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1079.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1079.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1079.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1079.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1079.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1079.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1079.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1079.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1079.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1079.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1079.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1105.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1105.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1105.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1105.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1105.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1105.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1105.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1105.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1105.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1105.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1105.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1105.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1105.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1105.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1105.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1105.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1105.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1105.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1105.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1105.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1105.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1105.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1127.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1127.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1127.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1127.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1127.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	16
1127.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1127.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1127.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1127.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1127.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1127.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1127.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1127.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1127.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1127.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1127.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1127.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1127.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1127.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1127.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1127.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1127.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1127.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1127.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1127.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1127.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1127.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1127.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1127.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1127.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1127.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1158.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1158.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1158.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1158.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1158.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1158.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1158.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1158.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1158.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1158.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1158.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1158.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1158.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1158.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1158.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1158.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1158.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1158.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1158.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1158.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1158.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1158.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1158.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1158.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	15
1158.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1183.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1183.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1183.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1183.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1183.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1183.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1183.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1183.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1183.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1183.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1183.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1183.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1183.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	14
1183.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1183.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1183.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1183.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1183.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1183.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1183.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1183.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1183.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1183.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1183.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1183.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1183.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1183.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1183.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1183.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1183.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1183.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1183.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1183.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1183.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1183.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1183.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	14
1183.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1183.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1183.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1183.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1183.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1183.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1183.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1226.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1226.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1226.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1226.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1226.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1226.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1226.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1226.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1226.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1226.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	13
1226.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1226.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1226.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1226.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1226.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1226.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1226.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1226.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1226.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1226.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1226.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1226.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1226.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1226.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1226.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1226.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1226.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1226.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1226.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1255.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1255.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1255.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	12
1255.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1255.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1255.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1255.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1255.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1255.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1255.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1255.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1255.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1255.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1255.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1255.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1255.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1255.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1255.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1255.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1255.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1255.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1255.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1255.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1255.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1255.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1255.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1255.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1255.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1255.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1255.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1255.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1255.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1255.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1255.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1255.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1255.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1255.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1255.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1255.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1255.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1295.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1295.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1295.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1295.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1295.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1295.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1295.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1295.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1295.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1295.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1295.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1295.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1295.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1295.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1295.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1295.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1295.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1295.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1295.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1295.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1295.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1295.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1295.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1295.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1295.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1295.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1295.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1295.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1295.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1295.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1295.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1295.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1295.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1295.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1295.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1295.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	11
1295.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1295.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	11
1339.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1339.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1339.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1339.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1339.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1339.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1339.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1339.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1339.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1339.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1339.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1339.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1339.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1339.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1339.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1339.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1339.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1339.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1339.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1339.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1339.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1339.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1339.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1339.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1339.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1339.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1339.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1339.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1339.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1339.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1339.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1339.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1339.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1339.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1339.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1339.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1339.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1339.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1339.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1339.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1339.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1339.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1339.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1339.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1339.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1339.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1339.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1339.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1339.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1339.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1339.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1339.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1339.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1339.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1339.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1339.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1339.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1339.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1339.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1339.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1339.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1339.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1339.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1339.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1339.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1339.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1339.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1339.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1339.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1339.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1339.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1339.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1339.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1339.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1339.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1339.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1339.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1339.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1417.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1417.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1417.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1417.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1417.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1417.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1417.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1417.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1417.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1417.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1417.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1417.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1417.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1417.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1417.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1417.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1417.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1417.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1417.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
1417.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1417.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1417.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1417.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1417.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1417.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1417.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1417.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1417.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1417.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1417.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1417.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1417.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	9
1417.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1417.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1417.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1417.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1417.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1417.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1417.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1417.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1417.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1417.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1417.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1417.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1417.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1417.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1417.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1417.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1417.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1417.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1417.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1417.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1417.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1417.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1417.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1417.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1417.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1417.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1417.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1417.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1417.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1417.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1417.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1417.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1417.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1417.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1417.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1417.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1417.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1417.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1417.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1417.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1417.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1417.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1417.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1417.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1417.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1417.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1417.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1417.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1417.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1417.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1417.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1417.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1417.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1417.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1417.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1417.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1417.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1417.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1417.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1417.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1417.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1417.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1511.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1511.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1511.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1511.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1511.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1511.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1511.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1511.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1511.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1511.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1511.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1511.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1511.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1511.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1511.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1511.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1511.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1511.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1511.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1511.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1511.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1511.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1511.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1511.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1511.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1511.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1511.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1511.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1511.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1511.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1511.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1511.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1511.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1511.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1511.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1511.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1511.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1511.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1511.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1511.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1511.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1511.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1511.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1511.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1511.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1511.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1511.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1511.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1511.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1511.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1511.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1511.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1511.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1511.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1511.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1511.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1511.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1511.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1511.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1511.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1511.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1511.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1511.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1511.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1511.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1511.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1511.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1511.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1511.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1511.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1511.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1511.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1511.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1511.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1511.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1511.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1511.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1511.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1511.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1511.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1511.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1511.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1511.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1511.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1511.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1511.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1511.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1511.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1599.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1599.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1599.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1599.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1599.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1599.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1599.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1599.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1599.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1599.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1599.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1599.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1599.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1599.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1599.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1599.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1599.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1599.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1599.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1599.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1599.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1599.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1599.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1599.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1599.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1599.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1599.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1599.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1599.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1599.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1599.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1599.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1599.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1599.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1599.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1599.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1599.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1599.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1599.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1599.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1599.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1599.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1599.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1599.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1599.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1599.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1599.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1599.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1599.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1599.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1599.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1599.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1599.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1599.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1599.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1599.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1599.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1599.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	7
1599.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1599.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1599.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1599.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1599.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1599.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1599.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1599.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1599.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1599.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1599.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1599.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1599.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1599.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1599.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1599.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1599.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1674.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1674.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1674.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1674.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1674.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1674.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1674.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1674.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1674.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1674.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1674.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1674.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1674.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1674.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1674.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1674.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1674.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1674.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1674.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1674.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1674.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1674.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1674.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1674.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1674.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1674.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1674.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1674.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1674.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1674.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1674.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1674.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1674.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1674.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1674.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1674.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1674.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1674.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1674.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1674.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1674.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1674.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1674.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1674.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1674.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1674.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1674.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1674.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1674.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1674.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1674.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1674.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1674.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1674.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1674.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1674.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1674.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1674.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1674.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1674.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	6
1674.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1674.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1674.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	6
1674.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1674.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1674.	Maya Hawk,	USA,	08.06.98 in New York/USA,	6
1674.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1674.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1674.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1674.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1674.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1674.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1674.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1674.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1674.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1674.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1674.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1674.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1674.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1674.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1674.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1674.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1674.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1674.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1674.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1674.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1674.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1761.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1761.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1761.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1761.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1761.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1761.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1761.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1761.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1761.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1761.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1761.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1761.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1761.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1761.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1761.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1761.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1761.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1761.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1761.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1761.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1761.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1761.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1761.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1761.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1761.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1761.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1761.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1761.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1761.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1761.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1761.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1761.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1761.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1761.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1761.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1761.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5
1761.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1761.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1761.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1761.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1761.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1761.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1761.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1761.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1761.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1761.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1761.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1761.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1761.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1761.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1761.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1761.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1761.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1761.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1761.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1761.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1761.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1761.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1761.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1761.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1761.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1761.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1761.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1761.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1761.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1761.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1761.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1761.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1761.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1761.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1761.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1761.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1761.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1761.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1761.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1761.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1761.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1761.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1761.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1761.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1761.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1761.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1761.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1761.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1761.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1761.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1761.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1761.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1761.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1761.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1761.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1761.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1761.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1761.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1761.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1761.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1761.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1761.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1859.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1859.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1859.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1859.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1859.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1859.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1859.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1859.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1859.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1859.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1859.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1859.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1859.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1859.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1859.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1859.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1859.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1859.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1859.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1859.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1859.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1859.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1859.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1859.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1859.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1859.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1859.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1859.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1859.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1859.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1859.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1859.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1859.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1859.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1859.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1859.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1859.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1859.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1859.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1859.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1859.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1859.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1859.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1859.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	4
1859.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1859.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1859.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1859.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1859.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1859.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1859.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1859.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1859.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1859.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1859.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1859.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1859.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1859.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1859.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1859.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1859.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1859.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1859.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1859.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1859.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1859.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1859.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1859.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1859.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1859.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1859.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1859.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1859.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1859.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1859.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1859.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1859.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1859.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1859.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1859.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1859.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1859.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1859.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1859.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1859.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1859.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1859.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1859.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1859.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1859.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1859.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1859.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	4
1859.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1859.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1859.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1859.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1859.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1859.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1859.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1859.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1859.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1859.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1859.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1962.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1962.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1962.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1962.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1962.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1962.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1962.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1962.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1962.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1962.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	3
1962.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1962.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1962.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1962.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1962.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1962.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1962.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1962.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1962.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1962.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1962.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1962.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1962.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1962.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1962.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1962.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1962.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1962.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1962.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1962.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1962.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1962.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1962.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1962.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1962.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1962.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1962.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1962.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1962.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1962.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1962.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1962.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1962.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1962.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1962.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1962.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1962.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1962.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1962.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1962.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1962.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1962.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1962.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1962.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1962.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1962.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1962.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1962.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1962.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1962.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1962.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1962.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1962.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1962.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1962.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1962.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1962.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1962.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1962.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1962.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1962.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1962.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1962.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1962.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1962.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1962.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1962.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1962.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1962.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1962.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1962.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1962.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1962.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1962.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1962.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1962.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1962.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1962.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1962.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1962.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1962.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1962.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1962.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1962.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1962.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1962.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1962.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1962.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1962.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1962.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1962.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1962.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2064.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2064.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2064.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2064.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2064.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2064.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2064.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2064.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2064.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2064.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2064.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2064.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2064.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2064.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2064.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2064.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2064.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2064.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2064.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2064.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2064.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2064.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2064.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2064.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2064.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2064.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2064.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2064.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2064.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2064.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2064.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2064.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2064.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2064.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2064.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2064.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2064.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2064.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2064.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2064.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2064.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2064.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2064.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2064.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2064.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2064.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2064.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2064.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2064.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2064.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2064.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2064.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2064.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2064.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2064.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2064.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2064.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2064.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2064.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	2
2064.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2064.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2064.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2064.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2064.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2064.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2064.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2064.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2064.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2064.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2064.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2064.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2064.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2064.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2064.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2064.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2064.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2064.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2064.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2064.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2064.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2064.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2064.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	2
2064.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2064.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2064.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2064.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2064.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2064.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2064.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2064.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2064.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2064.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2064.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2064.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2064.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2064.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2064.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2064.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2064.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2064.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2064.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2064.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2064.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2064.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2064.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2064.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2064.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2064.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2064.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2064.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2064.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2064.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2064.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2064.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2064.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2064.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2064.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2064.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2064.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2064.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2064.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	2
2064.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2064.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2187.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2187.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2187.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2187.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2187.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2187.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2187.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2187.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2187.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2187.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2187.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2187.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2187.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2187.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2187.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2187.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2187.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2187.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2187.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2187.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2187.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2187.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2187.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2187.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2187.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2187.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2187.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	1
2187.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2187.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2187.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2187.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2187.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2187.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2187.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2187.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2187.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2187.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2187.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2187.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2187.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2187.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2187.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2187.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2187.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2187.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2187.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2187.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2187.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2187.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2187.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2187.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2187.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2187.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2187.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2187.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2187.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2187.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2187.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2187.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2187.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2187.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2187.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2187.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2187.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2187.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2187.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2187.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2187.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2187.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2187.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2187.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2187.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2187.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2187.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2187.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2187.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2187.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2187.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2187.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2187.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2187.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2187.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2187.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2187.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2187.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2187.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2187.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2187.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2187.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2187.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2187.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2187.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2187.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2187.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2187.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2187.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2187.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2187.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2187.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2187.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2187.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2187.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2187.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2187.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1
2187.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2187.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2187.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2187.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2187.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2187.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2187.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2187.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2187.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2187.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2187.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2187.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2187.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2187.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2187.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2187.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2187.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2187.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2187.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2187.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2187.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2187.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2187.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2187.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2187.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2187.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2187.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	1
2187.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2187.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2187.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2187.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2187.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2187.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2187.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2187.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2187.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2187.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2187.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2187.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2187.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2187.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2187.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2187.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2187.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2187.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1

*TOP 10 International: *
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4475
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3092
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2624
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2502
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2442
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2279
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1869
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1846
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1790


*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8095
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	7974
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5057
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2732
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2360
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2035
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2008
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1773
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1644


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2021)

Für Dezember

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Thomasin McKenzie


 

 

 
3. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 

 
4. Jessica Chastain


 

 
5. Taylor Swift


 

 
6. Sadie Sink USA,	16.04.(20)02 in Brenham/USA


 

 
7. Rebecca Fergusson


 

 
8. Gemma Chan


 

 
9. Reese Witherspoon


 


10. Diane Kruger


 
10. Jane Levy


 
10. Maya Hawke 


​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Dez. 2021)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Angela Karpova
4. Abigail Clarke
5. Ariane Ajtar
6. Joelina Drews
7. Leni Klum
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Khloe Terae
10.Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## benedikt (2 Dez. 2021)

Meine Dezember Wertung:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Celine Bethmann
03. Kendall Jenner
04. Lorena Rae
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Luisa Hartema
08. Lena Gercke
09. Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Anna Hiltrop
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## ManuN (2 Dez. 2021)

Dez 21

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2021)

*01. LaFee*





02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Taylor Momsen
07. Franziska Benz
08. Samara Weaving
09. Anne Menden
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Cara Delevingne
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## Relleumlime (2 Dez. 2021)

Dezember
1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Kristina Sterz
3 Jule Gölsdorf
4 Bella Lesnik
5. Anne Willmes
7. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
8 Catherine Vogel
9 Mara Bergmann
10 Marlene Laufen
10 Birgit Klaus
10 Elena Bruhn


----------



## brian69 (4 Dez. 2021)

*Dezember 2021*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Natalie Dormer 3. Lucy Hale*




 


*

4. Eiza Gonzalez 5. Léa Seydoux 6. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 


*

7. Ana de Armas 8.Jennifer Lawrence 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 



*
10.
Alice Eve - Isla Fisher - Nina Dobrev*




 

 

​


----------



## STF (4 Dez. 2021)

12/21
1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Corinna Borau
4. Eva Diederich
5. Ruth Moschner
6. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Angela Finger-Erben
8. Ina Dietz
9. Taylor Swift
10. Susan Link
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Judith Rakers


----------



## hsvmann (5 Dez. 2021)

*12 / 21*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Shay Mitchell
6. Nazan Eckes
7. Delta Goodrem
8.. Megan Fox
9. Jessica Alba
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (10 Dez. 2021)

12/21

1. Lena Gercke
2. Laura Wontorra
3. Lena Meyer Landrut
4. Victoria Swarovski 
5. Heidi Klum
6. Iris Mareike Steen
7. Viviane Geppert
8. Nazan Eckes
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Jennifer Knäble
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## tino2003 (10 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## lappi (12 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Beatrice Egli
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Maggie Gyllenhaal
7 Birgitte Schrowange
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## duda2 (12 Dez. 2021)

1. Emilia Clarke 
2. Zoë Kravitz
3. Alessia Cara 
4. Alina Merkau 
5. Laura Papendick
6. Viviane Geppert
7. Zendaya 
8. Sabrina Carpenter 
9. Victoria Justice 
10. Olivia Holt 
10. Iris Mareike Steen 
10. Sophie Turner


----------



## goldlena (16 Dez. 2021)

1. Viviane Geppert 2. Marlene Lufen 3. Helene Fischer 4. Victoria Justice 5. Lena Gerke 6. Vanessa Mai 7. Annika Jung 8. Alicia Schmidt 9. Annett Möller 10. Mikalea Shiffrin 10.Annika Lau 10. Annemarie Carpendel


----------



## gaertner23 (16 Dez. 2021)

Hier mein Dezember-Voting:


1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Simone Panteleit
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Maike Jäger
8.) Bella Lesnik
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Susi Brandt und Susanna Ohlen


----------



## kamy (17 Dez. 2021)

*2021 - 12

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Lea Wagner
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Viviane Geppert
7.	Jana Azizi
8.	Nina Moghaddam
9.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nadine Menz
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman
*


----------



## dabi (23 Dez. 2021)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Megan fox
3.Kate Beckinsale
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Adriana Lima
6.Jessica Biel
7.Anna Kournikova
8.Audrina Patridge
9.Priyanka Chopra
10. Ana Ivanovic


----------



## Lenco666 (26 Dez. 2021)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Inka Schneider
3) Lauren Cohan
4) Britney Spears
5) Brianna Hildebrand
6) Julianne Moore
7) Alicia Witt
8) Lana Parilla
9) Kate Winslet
10) Lucy Griffiths


----------



## Quick Nick (26 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Amira Tröger 
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Marlene Lufen 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Selina Gomez


----------



## NEF (27 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins
*


----------



## Devilfish (27 Dez. 2021)

Dezember

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Hailee Steinfeld
9. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Demi Lovato
10. Ariana Grande
10. Billie Eilish


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2021)

Dezember - letzte Wertung 2021

1.	Helene Fischer 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Alica Schmidt 


 
4.	Lili Paul-Roncalli 


 
5.	Jessica Lynn 


 
6.	Ana Mena 


 
7.	Chloe Bennet 


 
8.	Shay Mitchell 


 
9.	Viviane Geppert 


 
10.	Michelle Keegan 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox


----------



## Don Sven (29 Dez. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke 

2. Nina Weisz 

3. Michaela Kaniber 

4. Dorothe Bär 

5. Charlotte Maihoff 

6. Birte Glang 

7. Iris Mareike Steen 

8. Alyssa Milano 

9. Sophie Marceau 

10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## Walt (29 Dez. 2021)

Hier ist Walts Voting für den Dezember 2021: 


1. Lena Gercke

2. Steffi Landerer

3. Iris Mareike Steen

4. Ania Niedieck

5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl

6. Yana Gercke

7. Vaile Fuchs

8. Josephine Becker

9. Felicitas Woll

10. Alica Schmidt


----------



## raw420 (29 Dez. 2021)

1. Annemarie Carpendale
2. Verona Pooth
3. Miley Cyrus
4. Vanessa Mai
5. Palina Rojinski
6. Daniela Katzenberger
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Jennifer Aniston
9. Iris Mareike Steen
10. Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Anakin (29 Dez. 2021)

_Dezember 2021 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Sasha Banks 
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Elsa Jean
#07: Vanessa Mai 
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## tvgirlslover (29 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021

1. Miriam Lange :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Annalena Baerbock
4. Charlotte Maihoff
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Ina Dietz
7. Annika Lau
8. Fatma Mittler-Solak
9. Simone Panteleit
10. Julia Wiedemann


----------



## taurus79 (30 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Anna Planken
4. Jasmin Wagner
5. Laura Wontorra
6. Corinna Borau
7. Miriam Lange
8. Viviane Geppert
9. Jessy Wellmer
10.Stefanie Heinzmann

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## congo64 (30 Dez. 2021)

Kurz vor dem Jahresabschluss mal die 4 Ladies, die zum Ende des Jahres an der Spitze standen :

2008 : Jessica Alba
2009 : Kate Beckingsale
2010 : Kate Beckingsale
2011 : Kate Beckingsale
2012 : Kate Beckingsale
2013 : Lena Gercke
2014 : Lena Gercke
2015 : Nazan Eckes
2016 : Nazan Eckes
2017 : Nazan Eckes
2018 : Nazan Eckes
2019 : Nazan Eckes
2020 : Lena Gercke
2021 : Lena Gercke


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Megan Fox
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Kaley Cuoco 
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Freya Allan
10.) Erin Moriarty


----------



## a1784 (31 Dez. 2021)

1. Annemarie Carpendale
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Heidi Klum
4. Paris Hilton
5. Kaley Cuoco
6.Vanessa Blumhagen
7. Annika Lau
8. Alina Merkau
9. Jennifer Knäble
10.Susanne Klehn


----------



## Cav (31 Dez. 2021)

Jahresend-Voting für den Dezember 2021

1. Alica Schmidt


 

2. Victoria Justice


 

3. Emily Ratajkowski


 

4. Amalie Iuel


 

5. Izabel Goulart


 

6. Sofia Resing


 

7. Rachel Cook


 

8. Bojana Krsmanovic


 

9. Irina Shayk


 

10. Manuela Alvarez Hernandez


 

10. Kendall Jenner


 

10. Lili Paul-Roncalli


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2021)

Dezember 2021


*Bar Refaeli*




:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Nazan Eckes
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Kimberley Garner
Katherine McNamara


----------



## StefanKa (31 Dez. 2021)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3.. Ania Niedieck





4. Rosamaria Montibeller





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Mai Duong Kieu





7. Felicitas Woll





8. Sarah Bogen





9. Anna-Julia Antonucci





10. Maria Wedig


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2021)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: Abschluss 2021*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8171

2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8023

3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5111*

*4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4518
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3115
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2750
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2644
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2512
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2450*

11.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2408
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2289
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2058
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2012
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1884
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1863
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1800
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1783
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1671
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1656
22.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1612
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1612
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1446
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1331
29.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1323
30.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1295
31.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1290
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1282
33.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1241
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1226
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1213
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1183
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1123
39.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
40.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
41.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1071
43.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1069
44.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1059
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1053
46.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1035
47.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1033
48.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1025
49.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	1012
50.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
51.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1005
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	975
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	932
54.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	931
55.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
56.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
57.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	908
58.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	900
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	894
60.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
61.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	875
62.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	866
64.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
65.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	836
67.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
68.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	795
69.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
70.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	786
71.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	779
72.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
73.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	765
74.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	764
75.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	758
75.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
77.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
78.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	752
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	741
80.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	740
81.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	739
82.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	737
83.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	730
84.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	721
85.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	711
86.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	706
87.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
88.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	692
89.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
90.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	681
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
92.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
93.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
95.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	636
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	632
97.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	628
98.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
99.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
100.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	608
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 608
102.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	584
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	563
105.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	555
106.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	553
106.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
108.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	550
109.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
109.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	548
111.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	545
112.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
113.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
114.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
115.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
116.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
116.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529
118.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
119.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	523
120.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	517
121.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	512
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	510
123.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	503
124.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
126.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
127.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
128.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
129.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
130.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	485
131.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	482
132.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
133.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
134.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	477
135.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	476
135.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	476
137.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
138.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	474
139.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	473
140.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
141.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	470
142.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	469
143.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
143.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
145.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
146.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
147.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	461
148.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	459
149.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	450
149.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
151.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	449
152.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
153.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	443
154.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	441
155.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
156.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
157.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
158.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
159.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	424
160.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
161.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	420
162.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
163.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	417
164.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
165.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
165.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	413
167.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
168.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	409
169.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
170.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
170.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
170.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	404
170.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	404
174.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
175.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	395
175.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
177.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
178.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	393
179.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
180.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	389
181.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
181.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	388
181.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	388
184.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
185.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
186.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	385
186.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	385
188.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
189.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	380
190.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	379
191.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
192.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	374
193.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	373
194.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	372
195.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
196.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	367
197.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
198.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	364
199.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
199.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	356
201.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
202.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
202.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	341
204.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	339
204.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	339
204.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
207.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
207.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
207.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	337
210.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	336
211.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	335
211.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
213.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	331
213.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	331
215.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
215.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
217.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
218.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
219.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
220.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	323
221.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
222.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
222.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
224.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	317
224.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
226.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
227.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	309
228.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	307
228.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
230.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	305
230.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
232.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	304
233.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	302
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	301
235.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
235.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
237.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	299
238.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	298
239.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
239.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	295
239.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	295
242.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
243.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
244.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	289
245.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
245.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
245.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	288
248.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
249.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
250.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
251.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
251.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
253.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
254.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
254.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	274
256.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
256.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
256.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	273
259.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
259.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
261.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
261.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	271
263.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
264.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
264.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
266.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
266.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	264
268.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	263
269.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	262
270.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	261
271.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
272.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	257
272.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
274.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	256
275.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	254
275.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
277.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
278.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
278.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	251
280.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
281.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
281.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	249
281.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	249
284.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
284.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
284.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
287.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
287.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	247
289.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
289.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	244
291.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	243
292.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	242
293.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
294.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	237
295.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	236
296.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	234
296.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
296.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
299.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	231
300.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
300.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	230
303.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
303.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	228
305.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
306.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
306.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
308.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
308.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
310.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
310.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
312.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
312.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	219
314.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
315.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
315.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
315.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	217
318.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
318.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
320.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	215
320.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
322.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
322.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
322.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
322.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
322.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
327.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
327.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	212
329.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
330.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	210
331.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
331.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
333.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
334.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
335.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
335.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
337.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
338.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
339.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	201
339.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
341.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
341.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
341.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
344.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
344.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
346.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
347.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	194
348.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	193
348.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
350.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
351.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	190
352.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	189
352.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
354.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
355.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
355.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
355.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	186
358.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	185
358.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	185
360.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
361.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
361.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
361.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
364.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
365.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
365.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
367.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
368.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
368.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
368.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	179
371.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
371.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
373.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
373.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
373.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
373.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
377.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
377.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
377.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
380.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
380.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
382.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	171
382.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
384.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	170
384.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
384.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
387.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	168
387.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
389.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	167
390.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
390.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
392.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
393.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
394.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
394.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
396.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	162
396.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
398.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	161
399.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
400.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
401.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	158
401.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
403.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	156
403.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
405.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
405.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	155
407.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
407.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	154
409.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
410.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
410.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
412.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
412.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
414.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150
414.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
416.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
416.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
416.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
419.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
419.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
421.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	146
421.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
421.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
424.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
424.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
424.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
424.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
428.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	144
429.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
430.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
431.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
432.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
432.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
432.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
435.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
436.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
436.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
438.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
438.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	137
440.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	136
440.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
440.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
443.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	135
444.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	134
444.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
446.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
446.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
446.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
446.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
450.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	131
451.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
452.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	127
452.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
452.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
455.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
455.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	125
457.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
457.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
457.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
457.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
461.	Kara del Toro, USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	123
462.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	122
462.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
464.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
465.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
465.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	120
465.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
468.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
469.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
470.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
470.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
472.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
472.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
472.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
472.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
476.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
476.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	114
478.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
478.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
478.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	113
481.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
481.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
483.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
483.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
485.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
485.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
485.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
485.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	110
489.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	109
490.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
490.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
490.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
493.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
493.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
493.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	107
496.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
496.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
496.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
496.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
496.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
501.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
501.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
501.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
501.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
505.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	104
505.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
505.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
505.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
505.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
505.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
505.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
512.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
512.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
514.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
514.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
514.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
517.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
517.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
519.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	99
519.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
519.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
522.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	98
522.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	98
524.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
524.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	97
524.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
527.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
527.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
527.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	95
530.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
531.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
531.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
531.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	93
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
534.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
534.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	92
534.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
534.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
534.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
534.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
541.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
541.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
541.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
541.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
545.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
545.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
547.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
547.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
547.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
547.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
547.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
547.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
553.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
554.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
554.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
554.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
557.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	85
557.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
557.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
557.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
557.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
557.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	85
557.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
564.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
564.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
564.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
564.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	84
564.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
564.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
564.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
564.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
564.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
573.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
573.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
573.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
573.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
577.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
577.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
577.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
577.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
581.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
581.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
581.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	81
584.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
584.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	80
584.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
584.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	80
584.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
589.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	79
589.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
589.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
592.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
592.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
594.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
594.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
594.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
597.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
597.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	76
597.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
597.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	76
601.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
601.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
601.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
604.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
604.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
604.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
604.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	74
608.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	73
609.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
609.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
609.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
609.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	72
613.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
613.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
613.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
616.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
616.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	70
616.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
619.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
619.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
621.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
621.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
621.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
621.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
621.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
621.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	68
627.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	67
627.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	67
627.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
630.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
630.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
632.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
632.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
632.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
632.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
632.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
632.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
638.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	64
638.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
640.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
640.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
640.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
640.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
640.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
640.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
646.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	62
646.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
646.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
649.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
649.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
649.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
649.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
649.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
649.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
649.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
649.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
657.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	59
657.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
657.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
657.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
657.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
657.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
657.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
657.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
657.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
657.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
657.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
668.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
668.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
668.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
671.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
671.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
671.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	57
671.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
671.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
676.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
676.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	56
676.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
676.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
676.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
676.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
676.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
676.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
684.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
684.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
684.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
687.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
687.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
687.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
687.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
687.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
687.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
687.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	54
687.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
695.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
695.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
695.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
695.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
695.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
695.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
695.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
702.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
702.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
702.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
702.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	52
702.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
702.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
702.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
702.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
710.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
710.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
710.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
710.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
714.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
714.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
714.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	50
714.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
714.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
714.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
714.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
714.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
714.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
714.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
724.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	49
724.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
724.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
724.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
724.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
724.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
730.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
730.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
730.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
730.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
730.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
730.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
736.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
736.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
736.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
736.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
736.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
736.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
736.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
736.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	47
736.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
745.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
745.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
745.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
745.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
745.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
745.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
745.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
752.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
752.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
752.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
752.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
752.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
752.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
752.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
752.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	45
752.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
761.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
761.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
761.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
761.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
761.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
761.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	44
761.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
761.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
761.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
761.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
771.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
771.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
771.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
771.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
771.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
771.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
771.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
778.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	42
778.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
778.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
778.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
778.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
778.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
778.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
785.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
785.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	41
785.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
788.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
788.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
788.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	40
788.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	40
788.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
788.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
788.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
788.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
788.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
797.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
797.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
797.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
797.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
797.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
802.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
802.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
802.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
802.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
802.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
802.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
808.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
808.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
808.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
808.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
808.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
808.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
808.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
808.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
808.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
817.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
817.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	36
817.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
817.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
817.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
817.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
817.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
824.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
824.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
824.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
824.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
824.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
824.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
824.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
824.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
824.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
833.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
833.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
833.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
833.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
833.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
833.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
833.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
833.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
833.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	34
833.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
833.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
844.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
844.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
844.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
844.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
844.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
844.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
844.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
844.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
844.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
844.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
844.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
855.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
855.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
855.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
855.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
855.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	32
855.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
855.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
855.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
855.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
855.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
855.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
866.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
866.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
866.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
866.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
866.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
866.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
866.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
866.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
866.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
866.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
876.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
876.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
876.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
876.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
876.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
876.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
876.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
876.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
876.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
876.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
876.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
876.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
876.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
876.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
876.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
891.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
891.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
891.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
891.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	29
891.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
891.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
891.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	29
891.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
891.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
891.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
891.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
891.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	29
891.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
891.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
891.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	29
891.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
891.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
891.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
891.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
891.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
891.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
891.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
913.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
913.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
913.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
913.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
913.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
913.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
913.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
913.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
913.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
913.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
913.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
913.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	28
913.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
913.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
913.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
913.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
913.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
930.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
930.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
930.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
930.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
930.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
930.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
930.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
930.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
930.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
930.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
930.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
930.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
930.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	27
930.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	27
930.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
930.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
946.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
946.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
946.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
946.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	26
946.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
946.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
946.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
946.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
946.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
946.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
946.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
946.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
958.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
958.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
958.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
958.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
958.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
958.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
958.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
958.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
958.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
958.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
958.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
958.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
958.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
971.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
971.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
971.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
971.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
971.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
971.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
971.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
971.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
971.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
980.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
980.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
980.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
980.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
980.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
980.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	23
980.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
980.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
980.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
980.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
980.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
980.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
980.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
980.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
980.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
980.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
980.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
980.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
998.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
998.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
998.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
998.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	22
998.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
998.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
998.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
998.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
998.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
998.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
998.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
998.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
998.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
998.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
998.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
998.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1014.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1014.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1014.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1014.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	21
1014.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1014.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1014.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1014.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1014.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1014.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1014.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1014.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1014.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1014.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1014.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1014.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1014.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1014.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1014.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1014.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1014.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1014.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1036.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1036.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1036.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1036.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1036.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1036.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1036.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1036.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1036.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1036.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	20
1036.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1036.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1036.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1036.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1036.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1036.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	20
1036.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1036.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1036.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	20
1036.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1036.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1036.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1058.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1058.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1058.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1058.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1058.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1058.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1058.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1058.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1058.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1058.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1058.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1058.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1058.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1058.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1058.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1058.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1058.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1058.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1058.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1058.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1058.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1058.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1058.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1058.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1058.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1083.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1083.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1083.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1083.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1083.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	18
1083.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1083.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1083.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1083.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1083.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1083.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1083.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1083.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1083.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1083.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1083.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1083.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1083.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1083.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1083.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1083.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1083.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1083.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1083.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1083.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1083.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1083.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1083.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	18
1111.	Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	17
1111.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	17
1111.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1111.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1111.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1111.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1111.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1111.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1111.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1111.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1111.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1111.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1111.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1111.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1111.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1111.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1111.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1111.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1111.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1111.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1111.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1111.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1111.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1134.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1134.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1134.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1134.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1134.	Christine Theiss, D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1134.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1134.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1134.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1134.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1134.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1134.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1134.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1134.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1134.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1134.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1134.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1134.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1134.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1134.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1134.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1134.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1134.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1134.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1134.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1134.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1134.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1134.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1134.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1134.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1134.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1164.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1164.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1164.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1164.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1164.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1164.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1164.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1164.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1164.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1164.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1164.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1164.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1164.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1164.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1164.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1164.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1164.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1164.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1164.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1164.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1164.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1164.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1164.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1164.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	15
1164.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1189.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1189.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1189.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1189.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1189.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1189.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1189.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1189.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1189.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1189.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1189.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1189.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1189.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	14
1189.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1189.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1189.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1189.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1189.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1189.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1189.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1189.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1189.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1189.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1189.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1189.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1189.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1189.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1189.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1189.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1189.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1189.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1189.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1189.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1189.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1189.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1189.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1189.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1189.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1189.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1189.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1189.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1189.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1231.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1231.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1231.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1231.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1231.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1231.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1231.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1231.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1231.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1231.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	13
1231.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1231.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1231.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1231.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1231.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1231.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1231.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1231.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1231.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1231.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1231.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1231.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1231.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1231.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	13
1231.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1231.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1231.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1231.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1231.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1260.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1260.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1260.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1260.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1260.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1260.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1260.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1260.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1260.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1260.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1260.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	12
1260.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1260.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1260.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1260.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1260.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1260.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1260.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1260.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1260.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1260.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1260.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1260.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1260.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1260.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1260.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1260.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1260.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1260.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1260.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1260.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1260.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1260.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1260.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1260.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1260.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1260.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1260.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1260.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1260.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1300.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1300.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1300.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1300.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1300.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1300.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1300.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1300.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1300.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1300.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1300.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1300.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1300.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1300.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1300.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1300.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1300.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1300.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1300.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1300.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1300.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	11
1300.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1300.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1300.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1300.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1300.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1300.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1300.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1300.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1300.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1300.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1300.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1300.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1300.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1300.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1300.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1300.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1343.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1343.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1343.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1343.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1343.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1343.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1343.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1343.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1343.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1343.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1343.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1343.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1343.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1343.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1343.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1343.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1343.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1343.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1343.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1343.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1343.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1343.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1343.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1343.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1343.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1343.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1343.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1343.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1343.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1343.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1343.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1343.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1343.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1343.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1343.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1343.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1343.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1343.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1343.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1343.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1343.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1343.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1343.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1343.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1343.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1343.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1343.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1343.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1343.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1343.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1343.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1343.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1343.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1343.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1343.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1343.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1343.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1343.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1343.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1343.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1343.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1343.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1343.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1343.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1343.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1343.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1343.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1343.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1343.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1343.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1343.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1343.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1343.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1343.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1343.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1343.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1343.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1420.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1420.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1420.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1420.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1420.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1420.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1420.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1420.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1420.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1420.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1420.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1420.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1420.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1420.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1420.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1420.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1420.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1420.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1420.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1420.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1420.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1420.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1420.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1420.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1420.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1420.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1420.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1420.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1420.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1420.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1420.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1420.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1420.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1420.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1420.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA, 9
1420.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1420.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1420.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1420.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1420.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1420.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1420.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1420.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1420.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1420.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1420.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1420.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1420.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1420.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1420.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1420.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1420.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1420.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1420.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1420.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1420.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1420.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1420.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1420.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1420.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1420.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1420.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1420.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1420.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1420.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1420.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1420.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1420.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1420.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1420.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1420.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1420.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1420.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1420.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1420.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1420.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1420.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1420.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1420.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1420.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1420.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1420.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1420.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1420.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1420.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1420.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1420.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1420.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1420.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1420.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1420.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1420.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1512.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1512.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1512.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1512.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1512.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1512.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1512.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1512.	Annalena Baerbock,	D,	15.12.80 in Hannover/D,	8
1512.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1512.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1512.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1512.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1512.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1512.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1512.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1512.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1512.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1512.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1512.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1512.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1512.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1512.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1512.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1512.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1512.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1512.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1512.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1512.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1512.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1512.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1512.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1512.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1512.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1512.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1512.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1512.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1512.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1512.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1512.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1512.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1512.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	8
1512.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1512.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1512.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1512.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1512.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1512.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1512.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1512.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1512.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1512.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1512.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1512.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1512.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1512.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1512.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1512.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1512.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1512.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1512.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1512.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1512.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1512.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1512.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1512.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1512.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1512.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1512.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1512.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1512.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1512.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1512.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1512.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1512.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1512.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1512.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1512.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1512.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1512.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1512.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1512.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1512.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1512.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1512.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1512.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1512.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1512.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1512.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1512.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1601.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1601.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1601.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1601.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1601.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1601.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1601.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1601.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1601.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1601.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1601.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1601.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	7
1601.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1601.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1601.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1601.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1601.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1601.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1601.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1601.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1601.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1601.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1601.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1601.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1601.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1601.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1601.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1601.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1601.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1601.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1601.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1601.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1601.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1601.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1601.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1601.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1601.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1601.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1601.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1601.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1601.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1601.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1601.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1601.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1601.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1601.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1601.	Lea Wagner,	D,	15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1601.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1601.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1601.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1601.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1601.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	7
1601.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1601.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1601.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1601.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1601.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1601.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1601.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1601.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1601.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	7
1601.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1601.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1601.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1601.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1601.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1601.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1601.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1601.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1601.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1601.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1601.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1601.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1601.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1601.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1601.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1601.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1601.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1679.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1679.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1679.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1679.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1679.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1679.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1679.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1679.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1679.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	6
1679.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1679.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1679.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1679.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1679.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1679.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1679.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1679.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1679.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1679.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1679.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1679.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1679.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1679.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1679.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1679.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1679.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1679.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1679.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1679.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1679.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1679.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1679.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1679.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1679.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1679.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1679.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1679.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1679.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1679.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1679.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1679.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1679.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1679.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1679.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1679.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1679.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1679.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1679.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1679.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1679.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1679.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1679.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1679.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1679.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1679.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1679.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1679.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1679.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1679.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	6
1679.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1679.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1679.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1679.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1679.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1679.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1679.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1679.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1679.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1679.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1679.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1679.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1679.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1679.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1679.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1679.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1679.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1679.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1679.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1679.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1679.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1679.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1679.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1679.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1679.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1679.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1679.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1765.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1765.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1765.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1765.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1765.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1765.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1765.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1765.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1765.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1765.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1765.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1765.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1765.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1765.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1765.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1765.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1765.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1765.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1765.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1765.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1765.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1765.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1765.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1765.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1765.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1765.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1765.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1765.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1765.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1765.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1765.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	5
1765.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1765.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1765.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1765.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1765.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1765.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	? in ?,	5
1765.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1765.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1765.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1765.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1765.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1765.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1765.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1765.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1765.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1765.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1765.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1765.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1765.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1765.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1765.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1765.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1765.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1765.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1765.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1765.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1765.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1765.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1765.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1765.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1765.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1765.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1765.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1765.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1765.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1765.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1765.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	5
1765.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1765.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1765.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1765.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1765.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1765.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1765.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1765.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1765.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1765.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1765.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1765.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1765.	Sadie Sink,	USA,	16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,	5
1765.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1765.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1765.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1765.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1765.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1765.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1765.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1765.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1765.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1765.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1765.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1765.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1765.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1765.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1765.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1765.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1765.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1765.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1765.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1865.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1865.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1865.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1865.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1865.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1865.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1865.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1865.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1865.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1865.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1865.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1865.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1865.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	4
1865.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1865.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1865.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1865.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1865.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1865.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1865.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1865.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1865.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1865.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1865.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1865.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1865.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1865.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1865.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1865.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1865.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1865.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1865.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1865.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1865.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1865.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1865.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1865.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1865.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	4
1865.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1865.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1865.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1865.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1865.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1865.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1865.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1865.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1865.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1865.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1865.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1865.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1865.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1865.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1865.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1865.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1865.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1865.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1865.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1865.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1865.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1865.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1865.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1865.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1865.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1865.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1865.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1865.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1865.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1865.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1865.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1865.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1865.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1865.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1865.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1865.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1865.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1865.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1865.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1865.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1865.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1865.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1865.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1865.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1865.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1865.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1865.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1865.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1865.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1865.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1865.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1865.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1865.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1865.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1865.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	4
1865.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1865.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1865.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1865.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1865.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1865.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1865.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1865.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1865.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	4
1865.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1865.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1969.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1969.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1969.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1969.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1969.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1969.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1969.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1969.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1969.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1969.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1969.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1969.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1969.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1969.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1969.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1969.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1969.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1969.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1969.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1969.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1969.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1969.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1969.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1969.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1969.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1969.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1969.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1969.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1969.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1969.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1969.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1969.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1969.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1969.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1969.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1969.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1969.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1969.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1969.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1969.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1969.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1969.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1969.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1969.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1969.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1969.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1969.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1969.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1969.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1969.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1969.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1969.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1969.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1969.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1969.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1969.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1969.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1969.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1969.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1969.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1969.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1969.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1969.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1969.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1969.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1969.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1969.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1969.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1969.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1969.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1969.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1969.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1969.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1969.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1969.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1969.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1969.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1969.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1969.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1969.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1969.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1969.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1969.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1969.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1969.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1969.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1969.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1969.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1969.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1969.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1969.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1969.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1969.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1969.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1969.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1969.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1969.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1969.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1969.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1969.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1969.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2070.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2070.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2070.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2070.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2070.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2070.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2070.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2070.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2070.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2070.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2070.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2070.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2070.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2070.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2070.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2070.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2070.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2070.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2070.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2070.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2070.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2070.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2070.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2070.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2070.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2070.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2070.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2070.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2070.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2070.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2070.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2070.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2070.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2070.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2070.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2070.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2070.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2070.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2070.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2070.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2070.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2070.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2070.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2070.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2070.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2070.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2070.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2070.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2070.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2070.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2070.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2070.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2070.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2070.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2070.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2070.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2070.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2070.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2070.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2070.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2070.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2070.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2070.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2070.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2070.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2070.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2070.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2070.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2070.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2070.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2070.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2070.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2070.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2070.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2070.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2070.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2070.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2070.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2070.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2070.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2070.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2070.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2070.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2070.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2070.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2070.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2070.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2070.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2070.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2070.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2070.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2070.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2070.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2070.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2070.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2070.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2070.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2070.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2070.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2070.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2070.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2070.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2070.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2070.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2070.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2070.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2070.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2070.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2070.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2070.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	2
2070.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2070.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2070.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2070.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2070.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2070.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2070.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2070.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2070.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	2
2070.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2070.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2191.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2191.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2191.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2191.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2191.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2191.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2191.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2191.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2191.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2191.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2191.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2191.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2191.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2191.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2191.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2191.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2191.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2191.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2191.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2191.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2191.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2191.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2191.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2191.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2191.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2191.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2191.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2191.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2191.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2191.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2191.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2191.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2191.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2191.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2191.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2191.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2191.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2191.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2191.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2191.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2191.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2191.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2191.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2191.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2191.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2191.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2191.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2191.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2191.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2191.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2191.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2191.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2191.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2191.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2191.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2191.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2191.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2191.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2191.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2191.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2191.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2191.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2191.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2191.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2191.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2191.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2191.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2191.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2191.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2191.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2191.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2191.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2191.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2191.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2191.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2191.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2191.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2191.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2191.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
2191.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2191.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2191.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2191.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2191.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2191.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2191.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2191.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2191.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2191.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2191.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2191.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2191.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2191.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2191.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2191.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2191.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2191.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2191.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2191.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2191.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2191.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2191.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2191.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	1
2191.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2191.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2191.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	13.03.95 in Vail/USA,	1
2191.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2191.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2191.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2191.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2191.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2191.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2191.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2191.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2191.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2191.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2191.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2191.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2191.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2191.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2191.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2191.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2191.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2191.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2191.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2191.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2191.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2191.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2191.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2191.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2191.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2191.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2191.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2191.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2191.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2191.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2191.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2191.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2191.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2191.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2191.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2191.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2191.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2191.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2191.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2191.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2191.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2191.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2021)

*Diese Wertung heute zum letzten Mal, da jeder sich das auch aus der Hauptliste heraus lesen kann.
Ich habe da eine neue Wertung vor, lasst euch überraschen.

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch.	
*

*TOP 10 International: * 
1.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4518
2.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3115
3.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2644
4.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2512
5.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2450
6.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2289
7.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
8.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1884
9.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1863
10.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1800



*TOP 10 Deutsch:	* 
1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8171
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8023
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5111
4.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2750
5.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2408
7.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2058
8.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2012
9.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1783
10.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1656


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2022)

*01. LaFee*





02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Avril Lavigne
07. Taylor Momsen
08. Phoebe Tonkin
09. Franziska Benz
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Cara Delevingne
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2022)

Für Januar 

1. Olivia Wilde 


 

 

 

 


2. Freya Allan


 

 


3. Diane Kruger


 

 

 
4. Jane Levy


 

 
5. Jessica Chastain


 

 
6. Zendaya Coleman


 

 
7. Gemma Arterton


 

 
8. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
9. Gillian Anderson


 

 
10. Dakota Johnson 


 
10. Natalie Portman 


 
10. Reese Witherspoon



​


----------



## brian69 (1 Jan. 2022)

*Januar 2022*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*





*

2. Emilia Clarke 3. Scarlett Johansson*




 




*4.Ana de Armas 5. Virginie Efira 6. Natalie Dormer*




 

 


*

7. Jennifer Lawrence 8. Hailee Steinfeld 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 



*
10.
Anna Kendrick - Heather Graham - Lea Seydoux*




 

 

​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Jan. 2022)

*01 / 22*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Delta Goodrem
8.. Megan Fox
9. Jessica Alba
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## congo64 (2 Jan. 2022)

*Die "Siegerinnen" im Jahr 2021*

1. Lena Gercke 745
2.	Nazan Eckes 660
3.	Helene Fischer 558
4.	Alica Schmidt 518
5.	Victoria Justice 462
6.	Viviane Geppert 409
7.	Delta Goodrem 290
8.	Jana Azizi 233
9.	Kamilla Senjo 214
10.	Fernanda Brandao 189
11.	Katharina Kleinfeldt 186
12.	Iris Mareike Stehen 173
13.	Chloe Bennet 165
13.	Vanessa Blumhagen 165
15.	Selena Gomez 163
16.	Jessica Alba 152
17.	Olivia Wilde 149
17.	Cara Delevigne 149
19.	Megan Fox 147
20.	Avril Lavigne 142
21.	Camila Cabello 139
22.	Gaby Lüeße 134
23.	Michaela Kaniber 130
24.	Mareile Höppner 129
25.	Taylor Swift 127
25.	Hayley Williams 127
27.	Alyssa Milano 122
28.	LaFee 121
29.	Ramona Drews 120
29.	Melissa Naschenweng 120
29.	Anissa Kate 120
32. Isabelle Körner 119
33.	Yazmin Oukhellou 117
34.	Kristina Sterz 114
35.	Stephanie Puls 113
36.	Nina Dobrev 111
36.	Kendall Jenner 111
36.	Ruth Moschner 111
39.	Christine Haberlander 108
40.	Karin Schubert 106
41.	Ania Niedieck 103
42.	Elena Bruhn 102
43.	Bar Refaeli 100
43.	Emilia Clarke 100
43.	Angelique Kerber 100


----------



## congo64 (2 Jan. 2022)

*Berichtigung*



congo64 schrieb:


> *Die "Siegerinnen" im Jahr 2021*
> 
> 1. Lena Gercke 745
> 2.	Nazan Eckes 660
> ...


----------



## Relleumlime (3 Jan. 2022)

Januar 22

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Yve Fehring
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Anne Willmes
7. Mara Bergmann
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10. Birgit Klaus
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Alexandra Krõber


----------



## maggi77 (4 Jan. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Abigail Clarke
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Chloe Sims
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
10.Megan Fox


----------



## benedikt (4 Jan. 2022)

Januar Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Celine Bethmann
03. Luisa Hartema
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Lorena Rae
06. Anna Hiltrop
07. Vanessa Fuchs
08. Kaia Gerber
09. Lena Gercke
10.Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## ManuN (4 Jan. 2022)

Jan 22

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## STF (5 Jan. 2022)

01/2022

1. Eva Diederich (endlich wieder im TV)
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Angelique Kerber
4. Corinna Borau
5. Angela Finger-Erben
6. Ina Dietz
7. Ruth Moschner
8. Judith Rakers
9. Annika Zimmermann
10. Susan Link
10. Taylor Swift
10. Susanne Langhans


----------



## Makak (5 Jan. 2022)

Coole Idee.
Fokussiere mal auf den deutschen / europäischen Raum. Zwei Neulinge dabei!

1. Judith Rakers
2. Kelly Brook
3. Ania Niedieck
4. Alexandra Neldel
5. Maybrit Illner
6. Herzogin Kate
7. Julia Hartmann
8. Anna Julia Antonucci
9. Juliette Menke / Greco
10. Ulrike C. Tscharre
10. Julia Stinshoff


----------



## Lenco666 (7 Jan. 2022)

1) Kristen Stewart
2) Lauren Cohan
3) Harley Quinn Smith
4) Britney Spears
5) Brianna Hildebrand
6) Inka Schneider
7) Julianne Moore
8) Alicia Witt
9) Lana Parilla
10) Arzu Bazman


----------



## kamy (7 Jan. 2022)

*2022 – 01	

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Lea Wagner
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Viviane Geppert
7.	Jana Azizi
8.	Nina Moghaddam
9.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nadine Menz
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman*


----------



## tino2003 (7 Jan. 2022)

Januar 22


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## CelebsInHeelsx (7 Jan. 2022)

Jan 22

1- Kara del Toro
2 - Rebecca Mir
3 - Sarah Connor
4 - Alessandra Ambrosio
5 - Mareile Höppner
6 - Laura Wontorra
7 - Dua Lipa
8 - Jana Azizi
9 - Lena Gercke
10 - Viviane Geppert

:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (9 Jan. 2022)

*JANUAR 2022 * 

1.	Helene Fischer 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Alica Schmidt 


 
4.	Lili Paul-Roncalli 


 
5.	Ana Mena 


 
6.	Jessica Lynn 


 
7.	Chloe Bennet 


 
8.	Shay Mitchell 


 
9.	Viviane Geppert 


 
10.	Michelle Keegan 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Jan. 2022)

hier mein Januar-Voting:



1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Simone Panteleit
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Maike Jäger
8.) Frauke Ludowig
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Susi Brandt und Yve Fehring


----------



## lappi (14 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Beatrice Egli
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Maggie Gyllenhaal
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Ryan Atwood (19 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Dina Shihabi
06.) Jana Azizi 
07.) Natalie Langer
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Kaley Cuoco 
10.) Freya Allan


----------



## NEF (24 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Anakin (25 Jan. 2022)

_Januar 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Victoria Justice 
#03: Jolee Love 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Elsa Jean
#07: Vanessa Mai 
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## Walt (25 Jan. 2022)

Hier ist Walt's erstes Voting im Jahr 2022:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Amy Mußul, D, 24.04.1991 in Berlin/D





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Josephine Becker





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Natalie Geisenberger, D, 05.02.1988 in München/D


----------



## Devilfish (29 Jan. 2022)

Januar

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Miranda Cosgrove
4. Selena Gomez
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Ariana Grande
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Demi Lovato
10. Valentina Pahde
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## taurus79 (29 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022

1. Jasmin Wagner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Anna Planken
5. Ruth Hofman
6. Isabelle Körner
7. Harriet von Waldenfels
8. Stefanie Hertel
9. Jana Wosnitza (7.10.1993 Köln) 
10.Viviane Geppert


----------



## goldlena (30 Jan. 2022)

1❤Mikaela Schiffrin 2❤ Viviane Geppert 3❤Ruth Hofmann 4❤Nele Schenker 5❤Victoria Justice 6❤Lena Gerke 7❤Annika Jung 8❤Melissa Deines 9❤Laura Pappendick 10❤ Marlene Lufen 10❤Annika Lau 10❤Alina Merkur


----------



## StefanKa (30 Jan. 2022)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel





3. Ania Niedieck





4. Rosamaria Montibeller





5. Alyssa Milano





6. Mai Duong Kieu





7. Sina Valeska Jung





8. Sarah Bogen





9. Maria Wedig





10. Suzan Anbeh


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Sylvia Walker 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Sophia Bush
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cav (31 Jan. 2022)

Voting Januar 2022
Diesmal ohne Bilder, dafür mehr in Richtung Alltime 

1. Irina Shayk
2. Alessandra Ambrosio
3. Alica Schmidt
4. Izabel Goulart
5. Maria Menounos
6. Victoria Justice
7. Stacy Keibler
8. Kimberley Garner
9. Carla Ossa
10. Sylvie Meis
10. Lena Gercke
10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022

1. Miriam Lange :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Charlotte Maihoff
5. Kate Middleton
6. Roberta Bieling
7. Ina Dietz
8. Julia Scharf
9. Jule Gölsdorf
10. Kristina Sterz


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2022)

Januar 2022


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Izabel Goulart
Nazan Eckes
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Kimberley Garner
Diane Kruger


----------



## Don Sven (31 Jan. 2022)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nina Weisz





3. Michaela Kaniber





4. Dorothe Bär





5. Charlotte Maihoff





6. Birte Glang





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.01.2022*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8238
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8071
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5157*

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4555
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3138
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2756
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2664
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2522
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
10.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2450
11.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2444
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2298
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2061
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2024
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1897
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1873
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1801
19.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1793
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1681
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1659
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1624
23.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1613
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1456
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1336
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1335
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1299
31.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1295
32.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1290
33.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1250
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1234
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1214
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1184
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1133
39.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
40.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
41.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
42.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1087
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1077
44.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1074
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1067
46.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1040
47.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1035
48.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	1029
49.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1027
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1009
51.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	980
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	945
54.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	938
55.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
55.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	922
57.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	905
59.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	902
60.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	884
61.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
62.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	867
64.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
65.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	839
67.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
68.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	798
69.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	797
70.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
71.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	792
72.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	784
73.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	776
74.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	772
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	764
77.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
78.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	755
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	747
79.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	747
81.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	744
82.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	740
83.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	737
84.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	721
85.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	715
86.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	711
87.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	704
88.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
89.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	691
90.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
92.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
93.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
95.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	639
96.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	638
97.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	637
98.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
99.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	617
100.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 616
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
102.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	586
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	570
105.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	568
106.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	562
107.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	556
108.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	554
108.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	554
110.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	553
110.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
112.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
113.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
114.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
115.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
116.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
117.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
117.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529
119.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
120.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	524
121.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	522
122.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	517
123.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	510
124.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	506
125.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
126.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
127.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
128.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
129.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
130.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
131.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	488
132.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	486
132.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	486
134.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	484
135.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	482
135.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	482
137.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	478
138.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
140.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
141.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	473
142.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	472
143.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	471
145.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
146.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
147.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
148.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	461
149.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	460
150.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	451
150.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	451
152.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
152.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	450
154.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
155.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
156.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
157.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	431
158.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
159.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
160.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	427
161.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	422
162.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
163.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	420
164.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	419
164.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
166.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	416
167.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
168.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
169.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
170.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	409
171.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
172.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
172.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
174.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	402
175.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
175.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	397
177.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
178.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
178.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	394
180.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	392
181.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
182.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	389
183.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
183.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	388
183.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	388
186.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
187.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
188.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
188.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	384
190.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	380
191.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	376
192.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
192.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	375
194.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	372
195.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	370
195.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
197.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	367
198.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
199.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	359
200.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
201.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	348
202.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
203.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	345
203.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	345
205.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
205.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	341
207.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	339
207.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	339
207.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
210.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	338
211.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
211.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	337
211.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
214.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
215.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
215.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
217.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	328
218.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
219.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
220.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
221.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	321
222.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
223.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
223.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
225.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
226.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	316
227.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
228.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	312
229.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	309
230.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	308
231.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	307
231.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
233.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
234.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	304
234.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	304
236.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	303
237.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	302
238.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
238.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
240.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	298
241.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	296
242.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
243.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
243.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	293
245.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
246.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
246.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
248.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
249.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
250.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
250.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	283
252.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
252.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
252.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	278
255.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
256.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	275
257.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
258.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
258.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
260.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
260.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
262.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	271
262.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
264.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
265.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	266
265.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
265.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
268.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
268.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	264
270.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	263
271.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	262
272.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	261
272.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	261
274.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
275.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	257
275.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
277.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
278.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	253
279.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
280.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
281.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	250
281.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
283.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
284.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
284.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	248
284.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
284.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	248
284.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
289.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
289.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	247
291.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	246
292.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
292.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	244
292.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	244
295.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	242
296.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
297.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	238
298.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
298.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
300.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	233
301.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	231
301.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	231
303.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
303.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
305.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	228
305.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
305.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	228
308.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
309.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
309.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
311.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
311.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
313.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
313.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
315.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
316.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
317.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
317.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
317.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	217
320.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
320.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
322.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
323.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
323.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
323.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
323.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
323.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	214
323.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
329.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
330.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
331.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
331.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
333.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	208
334.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
335.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
335.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
337.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	205
338.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
339.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
340.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
341.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	199
342.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
342.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
342.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
345.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
345.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
345.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	196
348.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
348.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	195
348.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	195
351.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	194
352.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
353.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
354.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	189
354.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
356.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
356.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	188
358.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	187
359.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
359.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
361.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
362.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
362.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
362.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
365.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
366.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
366.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
368.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	180
368.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
370.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
370.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
370.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	179
373.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
373.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
375.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
375.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
375.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
375.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
379.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	175
380.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
380.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
380.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
383.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
383.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
385.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
386.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
386.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
388.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
389.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	167
390.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
390.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
390.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	166
393.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
394.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
395.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
395.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
397.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	162
397.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
399.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	161
399.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	161
401.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
402.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
403.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
404.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	156
404.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
406.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
406.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	155
408.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
409.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
410.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
410.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
412.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
412.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
414.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	150
414.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150
414.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
417.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
417.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
417.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
420.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
420.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
422.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	146
422.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
422.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
425.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
425.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
425.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
425.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
429.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	144
430.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
431.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
431.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	142
433.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	141
433.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
435.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
435.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
435.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
438.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
438.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	139
440.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
440.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
442.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	136
443.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
443.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
446.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
447.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	133
448.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
448.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
452.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
453.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	127
453.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
453.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
456.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
456.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	125
458.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
458.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	124
458.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
458.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
458.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
463.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	123
464.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
465.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
466.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
466.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
466.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	120
469.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
470.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	118
470.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
472.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
472.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
472.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	117
475.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
475.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
475.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
475.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
479.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
480.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
480.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
482.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
482.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
484.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
484.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	111
484.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
487.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
487.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
487.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
490.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
490.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	108
490.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
490.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	108
494.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
494.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
496.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
496.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	106
496.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
496.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
496.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
496.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
502.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
502.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
502.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
502.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
506.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	104
506.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
506.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
506.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
506.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
506.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
506.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
513.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
513.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
515.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
515.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
515.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
515.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	102
519.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
519.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
519.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	100
522.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	99
522.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
522.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
525.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
525.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
527.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
527.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
527.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	95
530.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
531.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
531.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
531.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	93
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
534.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
534.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	92
534.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
534.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
534.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
534.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
541.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
541.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
541.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
541.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
545.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
545.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
547.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
547.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
547.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
547.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
547.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
547.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
553.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
554.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
554.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
554.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
557.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	85
557.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
557.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
557.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
557.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
557.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	85
557.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
564.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
564.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
564.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
564.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	84
564.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
564.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
564.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
564.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
564.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
573.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
573.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
573.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
573.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
577.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
577.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	82
577.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
577.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	82
577.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
577.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
583.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
583.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
583.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	81
583.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	81
583.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	81
588.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
588.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
588.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
591.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
591.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
591.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	79
594.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
594.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
596.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
596.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
596.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
599.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
599.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
599.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	76
602.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
602.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
602.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
605.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
605.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
605.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
608.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	73
609.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
609.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
609.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
609.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	72
613.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
613.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	71
613.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
613.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
617.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	70
617.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
617.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	70
617.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
621.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	69
621.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
621.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
624.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
624.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
624.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
624.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
624.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
624.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	68
630.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
631.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
631.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
633.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	65
633.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
633.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
633.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
633.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
633.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
633.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
640.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
641.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
641.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
641.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
641.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	63
641.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
641.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	63
641.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
641.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
641.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	63
650.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
650.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
652.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
652.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
652.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
652.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
652.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
652.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
652.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
652.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
660.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
660.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
660.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
660.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
660.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
660.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
660.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
660.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
660.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
660.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
670.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
670.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
670.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
673.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	57
673.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
673.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
673.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	57
673.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
673.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
679.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
679.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
679.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
679.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
679.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
679.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
679.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
686.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
686.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
686.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
689.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
689.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
689.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
689.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	54
689.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
689.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
689.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
689.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
689.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	54
698.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
698.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
698.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
698.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
698.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
698.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
698.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
705.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
705.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
705.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
705.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
705.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
705.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
705.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
712.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
712.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
712.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
712.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
716.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
716.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
716.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
716.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
716.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
716.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
716.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
716.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
716.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
725.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	49
725.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
725.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
725.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
725.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
725.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
731.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
731.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	48
731.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
731.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
731.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
731.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
731.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
738.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
738.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
738.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
738.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
738.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
738.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
738.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
738.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	47
738.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
747.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
747.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
747.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
747.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
747.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
747.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
747.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
754.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
754.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
754.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
754.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
754.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
754.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	45
754.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
754.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
754.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
763.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
763.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
763.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
763.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
763.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
763.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	44
763.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
763.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
763.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
763.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
773.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
773.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
773.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
773.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
773.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
773.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
773.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
780.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	42
780.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
780.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
780.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
780.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
780.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
780.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
787.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
787.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
787.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	41
790.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
790.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
790.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	40
790.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	40
790.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
790.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
790.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
790.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
790.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
799.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
799.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
799.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
799.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
799.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
804.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
804.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
804.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
804.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
804.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
804.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
810.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
810.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
810.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
810.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
810.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	37
810.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	37
810.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
810.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
810.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
810.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
810.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
821.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
821.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
821.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
821.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
821.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
821.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
827.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
827.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
827.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
827.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
827.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
827.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
827.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
827.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
827.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
836.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	34
836.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
836.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
836.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
836.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
836.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
836.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
836.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
836.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
836.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
836.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
847.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
847.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
847.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
847.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
847.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
847.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	33
847.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
847.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
847.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
847.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
847.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
847.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
847.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
860.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
860.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
860.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
860.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
860.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
860.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
860.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
860.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
860.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
860.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
870.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
870.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
870.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
870.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	31
870.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	31
870.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
870.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
870.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
870.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
870.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
870.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
881.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
881.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
881.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
881.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
881.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
881.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
881.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
881.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
881.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
881.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
881.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
881.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
881.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
881.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
881.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
896.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
896.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
896.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
896.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
896.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
896.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
896.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
896.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
896.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
896.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
896.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
896.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	29
896.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	29
896.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
896.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
896.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
896.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
896.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
896.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
896.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
916.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
916.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
916.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
916.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
916.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
916.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
916.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
916.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
916.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
916.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
916.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
916.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
916.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
916.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
916.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
916.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
932.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
932.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
932.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
932.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
932.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	27
932.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
932.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
932.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
932.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
932.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
932.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
932.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
932.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
932.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	27
932.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
932.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
948.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
948.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
948.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
948.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
948.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
948.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
948.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
948.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
948.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
948.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
948.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
959.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
959.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
959.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
959.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
959.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
959.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
959.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
959.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
959.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
959.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
959.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
959.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
959.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
972.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
972.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
972.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
972.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
972.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
972.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
972.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
972.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
972.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
981.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
981.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	23
981.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
981.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
981.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
981.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
981.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
981.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
981.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
981.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
981.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
981.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
981.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
981.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
981.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
981.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
981.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
981.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
999.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
999.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
999.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
999.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	22
999.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
999.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
999.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
999.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
999.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
999.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
999.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
999.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
999.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
999.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
999.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
999.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1015.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1015.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1015.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1015.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	21
1015.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1015.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1015.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1015.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1015.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1015.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1015.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1015.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1015.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1015.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1015.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1015.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1015.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1015.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1015.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1015.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1015.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	21
1015.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1015.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1038.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1038.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1038.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	20
1038.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1038.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1038.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1038.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1038.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1038.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1038.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1038.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	20
1038.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1038.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1038.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1038.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1038.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1038.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1038.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1038.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	20
1038.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1038.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1038.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1060.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1060.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1060.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1060.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1060.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1060.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1060.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1060.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1060.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1060.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1060.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1060.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1060.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1060.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1060.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1060.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1060.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1060.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1060.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1060.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1060.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1060.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1060.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1060.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1060.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1085.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1085.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1085.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1085.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1085.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1085.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1085.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1085.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1085.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1085.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1085.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1085.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1085.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1085.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1085.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1085.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1085.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1085.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1085.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1085.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1085.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1085.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1085.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1085.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1085.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1085.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1085.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	18
1112.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1112.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1112.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1112.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1112.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1112.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1112.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1112.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1112.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1112.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1112.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1112.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1112.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1112.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1112.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1112.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1112.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1112.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1112.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1112.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	17
1112.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1112.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1134.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1134.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1134.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1134.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1134.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1134.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1134.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1134.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1134.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1134.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1134.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1134.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1134.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1134.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1134.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1134.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1134.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	16
1134.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1134.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1134.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1134.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1134.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1134.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1134.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1134.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1134.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1134.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1134.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1134.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1134.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1134.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1165.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1165.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1165.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1165.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1165.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1165.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1165.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1165.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1165.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1165.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1165.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1165.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1165.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1165.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1165.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1165.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1165.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1165.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1165.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1165.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1165.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	15
1165.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1165.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1165.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	15
1165.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1190.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1190.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1190.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1190.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1190.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1190.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1190.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1190.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1190.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1190.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1190.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1190.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1190.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	14
1190.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	14
1190.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1190.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	14
1190.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1190.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1190.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1190.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1190.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1190.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1190.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1190.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1190.	Lea Wagner,	D,	15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,	14
1190.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1190.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1190.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1190.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1190.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1190.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1190.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1190.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1190.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1190.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1190.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1190.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1190.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1190.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1190.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1190.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1190.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1190.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1190.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1190.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1235.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1235.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1235.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1235.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1235.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1235.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1235.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1235.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	13
1235.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1235.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1235.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1235.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1235.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1235.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1235.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1235.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1235.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1235.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1235.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1235.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1235.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1235.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1235.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1235.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1235.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1235.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1235.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1235.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1263.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1263.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1263.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1263.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1263.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1263.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1263.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1263.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1263.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1263.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1263.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	12
1263.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1263.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1263.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1263.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1263.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1263.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1263.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1263.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1263.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1263.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1263.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1263.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1263.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1263.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1263.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1263.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1263.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1263.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1263.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1263.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1263.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1263.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1263.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1263.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1263.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1263.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1263.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1263.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1263.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1303.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1303.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1303.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1303.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1303.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1303.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1303.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1303.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1303.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1303.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1303.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1303.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1303.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	11
1303.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1303.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1303.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1303.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1303.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1303.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1303.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1303.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1303.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1303.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1303.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1303.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	13.03.95 in Vail/USA,	11
1303.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1303.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	11
1303.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1303.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1303.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1303.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1303.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1303.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1303.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1303.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1303.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1303.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1303.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1303.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1348.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1348.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1348.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1348.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1348.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1348.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1348.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1348.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1348.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1348.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1348.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1348.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1348.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	10
1348.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1348.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1348.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1348.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1348.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1348.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1348.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1348.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1348.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1348.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1348.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1348.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1348.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1348.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1348.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1348.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1348.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1348.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1348.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1348.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1348.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1348.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1348.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1348.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1348.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1348.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1348.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1348.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1348.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1348.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1348.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1348.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1348.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1348.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1348.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1348.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1348.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1348.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1348.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1348.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1348.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1348.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1348.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1348.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1348.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1348.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1348.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1348.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1348.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1348.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1348.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1348.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1348.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1348.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1348.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1348.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1348.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1348.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1348.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1348.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1348.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1348.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1348.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1348.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1348.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1426.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1426.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1426.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	9
1426.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1426.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1426.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1426.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1426.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1426.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1426.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1426.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1426.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1426.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1426.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1426.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1426.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1426.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1426.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1426.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1426.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1426.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1426.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1426.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1426.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1426.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1426.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1426.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1426.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1426.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1426.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1426.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1426.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1426.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1426.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1426.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1426.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1426.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1426.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1426.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1426.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1426.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1426.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1426.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1426.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1426.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1426.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1426.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1426.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1426.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1426.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1426.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1426.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1426.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1426.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1426.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1426.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1426.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1426.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1426.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1426.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1426.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1426.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1426.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1426.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1426.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1426.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1426.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1426.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1426.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1426.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1426.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1426.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1426.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1426.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1426.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1426.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1426.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1426.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1426.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1426.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1426.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1426.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1426.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1426.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1426.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1426.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1426.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1426.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1426.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1426.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1426.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1426.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1426.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1519.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1519.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1519.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1519.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1519.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1519.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1519.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1519.	Annalena Baerbock,	D,	15.12.80 in Hannover/D,	8
1519.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1519.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1519.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1519.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1519.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1519.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1519.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1519.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1519.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1519.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1519.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1519.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1519.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1519.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1519.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1519.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1519.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1519.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1519.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1519.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1519.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1519.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1519.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1519.	Harley Quinn Smith	USA,	26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,	8
1519.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1519.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1519.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1519.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1519.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1519.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1519.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1519.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1519.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1519.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1519.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1519.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1519.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1519.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1519.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1519.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1519.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1519.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1519.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1519.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1519.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1519.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1519.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1519.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1519.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1519.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1519.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1519.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1519.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1519.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1519.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1519.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1519.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1519.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1519.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1519.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1519.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1519.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1519.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1519.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1519.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1519.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1519.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1519.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1519.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1519.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1519.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1519.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1519.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1519.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1519.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1519.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1519.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1519.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1519.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	8
1519.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1519.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1519.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1609.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1609.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1609.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1609.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1609.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1609.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1609.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1609.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1609.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1609.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1609.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1609.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1609.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1609.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1609.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1609.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1609.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1609.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1609.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1609.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1609.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1609.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1609.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1609.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1609.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1609.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	07.10.93 in Köln/D,	7
1609.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1609.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1609.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1609.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1609.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1609.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1609.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1609.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1609.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1609.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1609.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1609.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1609.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1609.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1609.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1609.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1609.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1609.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1609.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1609.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1609.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1609.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1609.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1609.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1609.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	7
1609.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1609.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1609.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1609.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1609.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1609.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1609.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1609.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1609.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1609.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1609.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1609.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1609.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1609.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1609.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1609.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1609.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1609.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1609.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1609.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1609.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1609.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1609.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1609.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1609.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1685.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1685.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1685.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1685.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1685.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1685.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1685.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1685.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1685.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1685.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1685.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1685.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1685.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1685.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1685.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1685.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1685.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1685.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1685.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1685.	Dina Shihabi,	SAU,	22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,	6
1685.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1685.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1685.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1685.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1685.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1685.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1685.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1685.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1685.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1685.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1685.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1685.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1685.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	6
1685.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1685.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1685.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1685.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1685.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1685.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1685.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1685.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1685.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1685.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1685.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1685.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1685.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1685.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1685.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1685.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1685.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1685.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1685.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1685.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1685.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1685.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1685.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1685.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1685.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1685.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1685.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	6
1685.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1685.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1685.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1685.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1685.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1685.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1685.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1685.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1685.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1685.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1685.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1685.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	6
1685.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1685.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1685.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1685.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1685.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1685.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1685.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1685.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1685.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1685.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1685.	Sylvia Walker,	D,	16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,	6
1685.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1685.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1685.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1685.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1685.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1685.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1774.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1774.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1774.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1774.	Amy Mußul,	D,	24.04.91 in Berlin/D,	5
1774.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1774.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1774.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1774.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1774.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1774.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1774.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1774.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1774.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1774.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1774.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1774.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1774.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1774.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1774.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1774.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1774.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1774.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1774.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1774.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1774.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1774.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1774. Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1774.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1774.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1774.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1774.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1774.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1774.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1774.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1774.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1774.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1774.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1774.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1774.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1774.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1774.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1774.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1774.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1774.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1774.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1774.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1774.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1774.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1774.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1774.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1774.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1774.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1774.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1774.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1774.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1774.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1774.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1774.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1774.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1774.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1774.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1774.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1774.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1774.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1774.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1774.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1774.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1774.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1774.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1774.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1774.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1774.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1774.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1774.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1774.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1774.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1774.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1774.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1774.	Sadie Sink,	USA,	16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,	5
1774.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1774.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1774.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1774.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1774.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1774.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1774.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1774.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1774.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1774.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1774.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1774.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1774.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1774.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1774.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1774.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1774.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1774.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1774.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	5
1774.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1873.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1873.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1873.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1873.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1873.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1873.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1873.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1873.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1873.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1873.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1873.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1873.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1873.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1873.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1873.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1873.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1873.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1873.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1873.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1873.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1873.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1873.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1873.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1873.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1873.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1873.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1873.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1873.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1873.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1873.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1873.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1873.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1873.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1873.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1873.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1873.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1873.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1873.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1873.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1873.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1873.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1873.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1873.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1873.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1873.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1873.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1873.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1873.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1873.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1873.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1873.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1873.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1873.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1873.	Julia Hartmann,	D,	09.06.85 in Berlin/D,	4
1873.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1873.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1873.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1873.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1873.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1873.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1873.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1873.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1873.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1873.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1873.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1873.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1873.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1873.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1873.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1873.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1873.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1873.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1873.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	4
1873.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1873.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1873.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1873.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1873.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1873.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1873.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1873.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1873.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1873.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1873.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1873.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1873.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1873.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1873.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1873.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1873.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1873.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1873.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1873.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	4
1873.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1873.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1873.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1873.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1873.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1873.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1873.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1873.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1873.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1873.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1976.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1976.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1976.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1976.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1976.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1976.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1976.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1976.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1976.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1976.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1976.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1976.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1976.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1976.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1976.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1976.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1976.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1976.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1976.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1976.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1976.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1976.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1976.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1976.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1976.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1976.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1976.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1976.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1976.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1976.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1976.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1976.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1976.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1976.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1976.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1976.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1976.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1976.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1976.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1976.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1976.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1976.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1976.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1976.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1976.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1976.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1976.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1976.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1976.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1976.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1976.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1976.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1976.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1976.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1976.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1976.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1976.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1976.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1976.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1976.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1976.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1976.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1976.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1976.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1976.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1976.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1976.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1976.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1976.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1976.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1976.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1976.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1976.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1976.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1976.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1976.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1976.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1976.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1976.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1976.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1976.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1976.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1976.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1976.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1976.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1976.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1976.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1976.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1976.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1976.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1976.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1976.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1976.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1976.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1976.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1976.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1976.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1976.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1976.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1976.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1976.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2077.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2077.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2077.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2077.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2077.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2077.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2077.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2077.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2077.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2077.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2077.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2077.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2077.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2077.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2077.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2077.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2077.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2077.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2077.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2077.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2077.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2077.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2077.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2077.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2077.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2077.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2077.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2077.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2077.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2077.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2077.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2077.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2077.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2077.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2077.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2077.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2077.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2077.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2077.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2077.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2077.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2077.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2077.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2077.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2077.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2077.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2077.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2077.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2077.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2077.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2077.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2077.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2077.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2077.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2077.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2077.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2077.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2077.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2077.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2077.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2077.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2077.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2077.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2077.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2077.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2077.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2077.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2077.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2077.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2077.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	2
2077.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2077.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2077.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2077.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2077.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2077.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2077.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2077.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2077.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2077.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2077.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2077.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2077.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2077.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2077.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2077.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2077.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2077.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2077.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2077.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2077.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2077.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2077.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2077.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2077.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2077.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2077.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2077.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2077.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2077.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2077.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2077.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2077.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2077.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2077.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2077.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2077.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2077.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2077.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2077.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2077.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	2
2077.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2077.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2077.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2077.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2077.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2077.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2077.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2077.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2077.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2077.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2198.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2198.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2198.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2198.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2198.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2198.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2198.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2198.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2198.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2198.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2198.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2198.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2198.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2198.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2198.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2198.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2198.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2198.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2198.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2198.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2198.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2198.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2198.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2198.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2198.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2198.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2198.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2198.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2198.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2198.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2198.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2198.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2198.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2198.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2198.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2198.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2198.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2198.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2198.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2198.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2198.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2198.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2198.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2198.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2198.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2198.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2198.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2198.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2198.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2198.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2198.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2198.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2198.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2198.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2198.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2198.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2198.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2198.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2198.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2198.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2198.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2198.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2198.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2198.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2198.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2198.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2198.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2198.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2198.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2198.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2198.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2198.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2198.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2198.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2198.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2198.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2198.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2198.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA, 20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2198.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2198.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2198.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2198.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2198.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2198.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2198.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2198.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2198.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2198.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2198.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2198.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2198.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2198.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2198.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2198.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2198.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2198.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2198.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2198.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2198.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2198.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2198.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2198.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2198.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2198.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2198.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2198.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2198.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2198.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2198.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2198.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2198.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2198.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2198.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2198.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2198.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2198.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2198.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2198.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2198.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2198.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2198.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2198.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2198.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2198.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2198.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2198.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2198.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2198.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2198.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2198.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2198.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2198.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2198.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2198.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2198.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2198.	Ulrike C. Tscharre,	D,	15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,	1
2198.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2198.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2198.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2198.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2198.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2198.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2198.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2198.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2198.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2198.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (68) *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	67
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	48
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	46*

4.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	40
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	37
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	36
7.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	23
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	23
9.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	20
10.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	19
11.	Jana Azizi,	D,	18
11.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	18
13.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	17
14.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	16
15.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	15
16.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	14
16.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	14
16.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	14
16.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	14
16.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	14
21.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	13
21.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	13
21.	Judith Rakers,	D,	13
21.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	13
25.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	12
25.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	12
25.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	12
25.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	12
29.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	11
29.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	11
29.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	11
29.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	11
33.	Anissa Kate,	F,	10
33.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	10
33.	Eva Diederich,	D,	10
33.	Freya Allan,	GB,	10
33.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	10
33.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	10
33.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	10
33.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	10
33.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	10
33.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	10
33.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	10
33.	Megan Fox,	USA,	10
33.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	10
33.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	10
33.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10
33.	Ramona Drews,	D,	10
33.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	10
50.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	9
50.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	9
50.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	9
50.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	9
50.	Diane Kruger,	D,	9
50.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	9
50.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	9
50.	Eva Imhof,	D,	9
50.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	9
50.	Ina Dietz,	D,	9
50.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	9
50.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	9
50.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	9
50.	Nina Weisz,	D,	9
50.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	9
50.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	9
50.	Susanne Seel,	D,	9
50.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	9
50.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	9


*Grüße congo64 *


----------



## hound815 (1 Feb. 2022)

Für Februar

1. Olivia Wilde


 
2. Jessica Chastain


 
3. Natalie Portman


 
4. Diane Kruger


 
5. Zendaya Coleman


 
6. Ana de Armas


 
7. Margot Robbie


 
8. Maude Apatow, USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA


 
9. Jodie Comer, GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB



10. Elizabeth Hurley 


 
10. Lily James


 
10. Sydney Sweeney


 ​


----------



## maggi77 (1 Feb. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Abigail Clarke
7. Khloe Terae
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Bianca Gascoigne
10.Sylvia Vasilevska


----------



## brian69 (1 Feb. 2022)

*Februar 2022*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*






*
2. Natalie Dormer 3. Scarlett Johansson*




 




*4. Katheryn Winnick 5. Lucy Hale 6. Lea Seydoux*




 

 




*7. Emilia Clarke 8. Anna Kendrick 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 




*10.
Eiza Gonzales - Hailee Steinfeld - Joey King *




 

 

​


----------



## congo64 (1 Feb. 2022)

*Korrektur im Januar-Voting, 
da hat sich ein kleiner Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen, 
Danke für die Info:thumbup:

Jordana Brewster hat nicht 568, sondern 468 Punkte und landet somit auf Platz 144*


----------



## Relleumlime (1 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Kamilla Senjo
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Yve Fehring
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Anne Willmes
7. Mara Bergmann
8. Stephanie Meißner
9. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
10. Catherine Vogel
10. Marlene Lufen
10. Elena Bruhn


----------



## kamy (2 Feb. 2022)

2022 – 02

*1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Lea Wagner
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Viviane Geppert
7.	Jana Azizi
8.	Nina Moghaddam
9.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nadine Menz
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman*


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2022)

*01. LaFee*





02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Avril Lavigne
07. Taylor Momsen
08. Julia Wiedemann
09. Franziska Benz
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Cara Delevingne
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## STF (3 Feb. 2022)

Februar-Voting

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Angelique Kerber
3. Eva Diederich
4. Corinna Borau
5. Ina Dietz
6. Christina von Ungern-Sternberg
7. Angela Finger-Erben
8. Ruth Moschner
9. Judith Rakers
10. Susan Link
10. Susanne Langhans
10. Taylor Swift


----------



## hsvmann (5 Feb. 2022)

*02 / 22*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Delta Goodrem
8.. Megan Fox
9. Jessica Alba
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## lappi (6 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Beatrice Egli
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Maggie Gyllenhaal
7 Birgitte Schrowange
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## benedikt (9 Feb. 2022)

Jahres-Ranking find ich klasse!!!


----------



## benedikt (9 Feb. 2022)

Und hier meine Februar-Wertung:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Anna Hiltrop
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Lorena Rae
07. Vanessa Fuchs
08. Lena Gercke
09. Kaia Gerber
10. Frida Aasen
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## congo64 (9 Feb. 2022)

benedikt schrieb:


> Jahres-Ranking find ich klasse!!!



:thx::thumbup:


----------



## ManuN (9 Feb. 2022)

Feb 22

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Johanna Klum
10.	Marina Marx
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## tino2003 (16 Feb. 2022)

Februar
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## gaertner23 (17 Feb. 2022)

hier mein Februar-Voting:




1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Simone Panteleit
6.) Katja Horneffer
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Frauke Ludowig
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Angela Braun (Knobloch) und Yve Fehring


----------



## Devilfish (27 Feb. 2022)

Februar

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Miranda Cosgrove
4. Sabrina Carpenter
5. Selena Gomez
6. Hailee Steinfeld
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Ariana Grande
9. Demi Lovato
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Marisa Ehret
10. Miley Cyrus


----------



## taurus79 (27 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Jasmin Wagner
3. Miriam Lange
4. Stephanie Puls
5. Viviane Geppert 
6. Harriet von Waldenfels
7. Corinna Borau
8. Isabelle Körner 
9. Jana Wosnitza
10. Roberta Bieling


----------



## NEF (27 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## congo64 (27 Feb. 2022)

*FEBRUAR 2022	* 

1.	Helene Fischer 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Alica Schmidt 


 
4.	Lili Paul-Roncalli 


 
5.	Ana Mena 


 
6.	Jessica Lynn 


 
7.	Chloe Bennet 


 
8.	Shay Mitchell 


 
9.	Viviane Geppert 


 
10.	Michelle Keegan 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox


----------



## Don Sven (27 Feb. 2022)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Nina Weisz





3. Michaela Kaniber





4. Dorothe Bär





5. Charlotte Maihoff





6. Birte Glang





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Alyssa Milano





9. Sophie Marceau





10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## Anakin (27 Feb. 2022)

_Februar 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate 
#02: Victoria Justice 
#03: Elsa Jean
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Jennifer Lopez 
#07: Vanessa Mai 
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Vanessa Blumhagen 
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## Cav (28 Feb. 2022)

Ranking Februar 2022

1. Irina Shayk
2. Alessandra Ambrosio
3. Alica Schmidt
4. Izabel Goulart
5. Maria Menounos
6. Victoria Justice
7. Stacy Keibler
8. Kimberley Garner
9. Carla Ossa
10. Sylvie Meis
10. Lena Gercke
10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## goldlena (28 Feb. 2022)

1.❤ Mikaela Schiffrin 2. ❤Alicia Schmidt 3.❤ Vanessa Mai 4. ❤Helene Fischer 5. ❤Annika Jung 6. ❤Melissa Deines 7. ❤Annette Möller 8. ❤Ruth Hofmann 9. ❤Victoria Justice 10. ❤Laura Wontora 10.❤ Laura Pappendick 10.❤ Nele Schenker


----------



## Ryan Atwood (28 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Sophia Bush 
06.) Jennifer Lawrence 
07.) Natalie Langer
08.) Vanessa Blumhagen 
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Freya Allan


----------



## MetalFan (28 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Nazan Eckes
Miranda Kerr
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Kimberley Garner
Diane Kruger


----------



## Quick Nick (28 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Laura Papendick
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Sylvia Walker 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## tvgirlslover (28 Feb. 2022)

Februar 2022

1. Miriam Lange :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Roberta Bieling
4. Julia Scharf
5. Kate Middleton
6. Charlotte Maihoff
7. Catherine Vogel
8. Sandra Maischberger
9. Anna Planken
10. Annalena Baerbock


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 28.02.2022 *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8279
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8120
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5212*

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4588
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3161
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2760
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2684
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2532
9.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
10.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2474
11.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2450
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2307
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2063
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2027
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1909
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1883
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1803
19.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1802
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1691
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1661
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1628
23.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1613
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1465
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1349
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1339
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1307
31.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1298
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1295
33.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
34.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1259
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1242
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1222
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1185
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1143
39.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1106
40.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
41.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
42.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
43.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1089
44.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1083
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1071
46.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	1046
47.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1045
48.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1037
49.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1031
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1014
51.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	983
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	947
54.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	944
55.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	932
56.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
57.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	906
59.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	904
60.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	887
61.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
62.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
63.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	868
64.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
65.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
66.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	841
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	839
68.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
69.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	808
70.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	799
71.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
72.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	786
73.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	784
74.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	772
76.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	764
77.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	759
78.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
79.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	756
80.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	755
81.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	754
82.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	740
83.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	737
84.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	725
85.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	721
86.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	716
87.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	711
88.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	701
89.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
90.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
92.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	655
93.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
94.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
95.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	649
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	642
97.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	638
98.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 624
99.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	621
100.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
102.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	588
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	577
105.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	571
106.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	562
106.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	562
108.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	558
109.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	555
110.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
111.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
112.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
113.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
114.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
114.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	532
116.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
117.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
117.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	529
119.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
120.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	525
121.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	517
122.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	510
123.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	509
124.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
125.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
126.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	502
126.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	502
128.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
129.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	496
129.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
131.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	493
132.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	491
132.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	491
134.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	489
134.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	489
136.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	483
137.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
137.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	480
139.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
140.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	475
140.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
142.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	472
143.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
144.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
144.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
144.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	468
147.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	465
148.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
149.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
150.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	459
151.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	458
152.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	451
153.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
154.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
155.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	436
155.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
157.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	434
158.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
159.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	431
159.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	431
161.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
162.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	428
162.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
164.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	423
165.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
166.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
167.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
168.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
169.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
170.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	410
171.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	409
172.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
173.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	405
174.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
174.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
176.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	398
177.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
178.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
178.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	395
180.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
181.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	391
182.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
183.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	389
183.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	389
185.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
185.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	388
187.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
188.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
189.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	385
190.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
191.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	376
191.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	376
193.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
193.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	375
195.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	372
196.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	370
197.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	367
198.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
199.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	361
200.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
201.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	351
202.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	350
203.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	347
203.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
205.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	345
206.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	344
207.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	343
208.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
209.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	339
209.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	339
209.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
212.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
212.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
214.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
215.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
215.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
217.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	329
218.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
219.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
220.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
221.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	323
222.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	322
222.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	322
224.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
225.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
225.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
227.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
228.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
229.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	313
230.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	311
230.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	311
230.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	311
233.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	307
233.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
235.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
235.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	305
237.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	304
237.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	304
239.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	303
240.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
240.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
242.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	298
243.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	297
244.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
245.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
246.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
247.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
247.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
249.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
250.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
251.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
252.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	282
252.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	282
254.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	278
254.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
254.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
257.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
258.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
259.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
259.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
261.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
261.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
263.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
264.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	269
264.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	269
266.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	268
267.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
268.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
268.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
270.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
271.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	263
272.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	262
273.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	261
274.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
275.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	257
275.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
275.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	257
278.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	254
278.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
280.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	253
280.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	253
280.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	253
283.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	252
283.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
285.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
286.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	250
286.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
288.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
288.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	249
290.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
290.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
290.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
293.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
294.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
295.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	242
296.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	241
297.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	238
298.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	236
298.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	236
300.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	234
300.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
300.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
300.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	234
304.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
304.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
306.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
306.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	228
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	226
309.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
310.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
310.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
312.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
312.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
314.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
314.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	221
314.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
317.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
318.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
319.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
319.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
321.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
321.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
323.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
324.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
324.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
324.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
324.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
324.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
329.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
330.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
331.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
331.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
331.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	209
331.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	209
335.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
336.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
336.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
338.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
339.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	203
340.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	202
340.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
342.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
343.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	199
343.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	199
345.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	198
345.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
345.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
348.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	197
349.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
349.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
351.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
351.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	195
353.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
354.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
355.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	189
355.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	189
355.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
358.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
358.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	188
360.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
360.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
362.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
363.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
363.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
363.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
366.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
367.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
367.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
369.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	180
369.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
371.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
371.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
371.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	179
374.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
374.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
376.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
376.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
376.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
376.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
380.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
380.	Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	174
380.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	174
380.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
384.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
384.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
386.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
387.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
387.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
389.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
390.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	167
391.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
391.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	166
391.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
394.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
395.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
396.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
396.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
398.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	162
398.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
400.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	161
401.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
402.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
403.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
404.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	156
404.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
406.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
406.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	155
408.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
409.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
410.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
410.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
412.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	151
412.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
412.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
415.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	150
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150
415.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
418.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
418.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
418.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
421.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
421.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
423.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
423.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
425.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
425.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
425.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
425.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
425.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	145
430.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	144
430.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	144
432.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	143
432.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
434.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
435.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
436.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
436.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
436.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
439.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
440.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
440.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
442.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	136
443.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
443.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
446.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
447.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	133
448.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
448.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
452.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
453.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	127
453.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
453.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
456.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	126
457.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
457.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	125
459.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
459.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	124
459.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
459.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
459.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
464.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	123
464.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	123
466.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
467.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
468.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
468.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
470.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
471.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	118
471.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
473.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
473.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	117
473.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
476.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
476.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
476.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
476.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
480.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
481.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
481.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
483.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
483.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	112
483.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
486.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
486.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
488.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
488.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
488.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
491.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	109
492.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
492.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
492.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	108
495.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
495.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
497.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
497.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
497.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
497.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
497.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
497.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	106
503.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
503.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
503.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
503.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
507.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	104
507.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
507.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
507.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
507.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
507.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	104
507.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
507.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
515.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
515.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
517.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
517.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
517.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
520.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
520.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
520.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	100
523.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
523.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
525.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
525.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
527.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	96
528.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	95
528.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
530.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
531.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
531.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
531.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	93
534.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	92
534.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
534.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	92
534.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
534.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
534.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
534.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
541.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
541.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
541.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
541.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
545.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
545.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
547.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
547.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
547.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
547.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
547.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
547.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
553.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
554.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
554.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
554.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
554.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	86
558.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	85
558.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
558.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
558.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
558.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
558.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	85
558.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
558.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	85
566.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
566.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	84
566.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
566.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
566.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	84
566.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	84
566.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
566.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
566.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
566.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
566.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
577.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
577.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
577.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
577.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
581.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
581.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
581.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
581.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
585.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
585.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
585.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	81
585.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	81
589.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
589.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
589.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
592.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
592.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
594.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
594.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
596.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
596.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
596.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
599.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
599.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
599.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	76
602.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
602.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
602.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
605.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	74
605.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
605.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
605.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
609.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	73
609.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	73
611.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
611.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
611.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
611.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	72
611.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	72
616.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	71
616.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
616.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
616.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
620.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	70
620.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
620.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	70
620.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
624.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	69
624.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
624.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
627.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
627.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
627.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
627.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
627.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
627.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	68
633.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
634.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	66
634.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
636.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
636.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
636.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
636.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
636.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
636.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
642.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	64
642.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
644.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
644.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
644.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
644.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
644.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
644.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
650.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
650.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
652.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	61
653.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
653.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
653.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
653.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
653.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
653.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
653.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
653.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
661.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
661.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
661.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
661.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
661.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
661.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
661.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
661.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
661.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
661.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
671.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	58
671.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
671.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
671.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
675.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
675.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
675.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
675.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
679.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
679.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
679.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	56
679.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
679.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
679.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
679.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
679.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
687.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
687.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
687.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
690.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
690.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
690.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
690.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	54
690.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
690.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
690.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
690.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
690.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	54
699.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
699.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
699.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
699.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
699.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
699.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
699.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
706.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
706.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
706.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
706.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
706.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
706.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
706.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
713.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
713.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
713.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
713.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
717.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	50
717.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
717.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
717.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
717.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
717.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
717.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
717.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
717.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
717.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
727.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	49
727.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
727.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
727.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
727.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
727.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
733.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
733.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
733.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	48
733.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
733.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
733.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
739.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	47
739.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
739.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
739.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
739.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
739.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
739.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
739.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	47
739.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
748.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
748.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
748.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
748.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
748.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
748.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
748.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
755.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
755.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
755.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
755.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
755.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
755.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	45
755.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
755.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
755.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
764.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
764.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	44
764.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
764.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
764.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
764.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
764.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	44
764.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
764.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
764.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
764.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
775.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
775.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
775.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
775.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
775.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
775.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
775.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
782.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
782.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
782.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	42
782.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
782.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	42
782.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
782.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
782.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
790.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
790.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
790.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	41
793.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
793.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
793.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	40
793.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
793.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	40
793.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
793.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
793.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
801.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
801.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
801.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
801.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
801.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
806.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
806.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
806.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
806.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
806.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
806.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
812.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
812.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
812.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
812.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
812.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	37
812.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
812.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
812.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
812.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
812.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
822.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
822.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
822.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
822.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
822.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
822.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
828.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
828.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
828.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
828.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
828.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
828.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
828.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
828.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
828.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
837.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	34
837.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
837.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
837.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
837.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
837.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
837.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
837.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
837.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
837.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
847.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	33
847.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
847.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
847.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
847.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
847.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	33
847.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
847.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
847.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
847.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
847.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
847.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
847.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
860.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
860.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
860.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
860.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
860.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
860.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
860.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
860.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
860.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
860.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
860.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
871.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
871.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
871.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
871.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	31
871.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
871.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
871.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
871.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
871.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
871.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
881.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
881.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
881.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
881.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
881.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
881.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
881.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
881.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
881.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
881.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
881.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
881.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
881.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	30
881.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
881.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
881.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
897.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	29
897.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
897.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
897.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
897.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
897.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
897.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
897.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
897.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
897.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
897.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
897.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
897.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	29
897.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
897.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
897.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
897.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
897.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
897.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
897.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
917.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
917.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
917.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
917.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
917.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
917.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
917.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
917.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
917.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
917.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
917.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
917.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	28
917.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
917.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
917.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
917.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
917.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
934.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
934.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
934.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
934.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
934.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	27
934.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
934.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
934.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
934.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
934.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
934.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
934.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
934.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
934.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
934.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
949.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
949.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
949.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
949.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
949.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
949.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
949.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
949.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
949.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
949.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
949.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
960.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
960.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
960.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
960.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
960.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
960.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
960.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
960.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
960.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
960.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
960.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
960.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
960.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
973.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
973.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
973.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
973.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
973.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
973.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
973.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
973.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
973.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
982.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
982.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
982.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
982.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
982.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
982.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
982.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
982.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
982.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
982.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	23
982.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
982.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
982.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
982.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
982.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
982.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
982.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
982.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
1000.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
1000.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
1000.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	22
1000.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
1000.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	22
1000.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	22
1000.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
1000.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
1000.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
1000.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
1000.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
1000.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
1000.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
1000.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
1000.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
1000.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
1000.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
1000.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	22
1000.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1019.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1019.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1019.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1019.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1019.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1019.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1019.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1019.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1019.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1019.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1019.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1019.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1019.	Lea Wagner,	D,	15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,	21
1019.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1019.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1019.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	13.03.95 in Vail/USA,	21
1019.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1019.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1019.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1019.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1019.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1019.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1019.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1042.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1042.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1042.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1042.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1042.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1042.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1042.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1042.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1042.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1042.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1042.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1042.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1042.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1042.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1042.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1042.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1042.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	20
1042.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1042.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1042.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1062.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1062.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1062.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1062.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1062.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1062.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1062.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1062.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1062.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1062.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1062.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1062.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	19
1062.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1062.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1062.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1062.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1062.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1062.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1062.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1062.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1062.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1062.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1062.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1062.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1062.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1087.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1087.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1087.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1087.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1087.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1087.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1087.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1087.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1087.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1087.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1087.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1087.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1087.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1087.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	18
1087.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1087.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	18
1087.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1087.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1087.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1087.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1087.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	18
1087.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1087.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1087.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1087.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1087.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1087.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1087.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1087.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	18
1116.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1116.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1116.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1116.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1116.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1116.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1116.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1116.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1116.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1116.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1116.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1116.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1116.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1116.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1116.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1116.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1116.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1116.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1116.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1116.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	17
1116.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1116.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1138.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1138.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1138.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1138.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1138.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	16
1138.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	16
1138.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1138.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1138.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1138.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1138.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1138.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1138.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1138.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1138.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1138.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1138.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1138.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1138.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	16
1138.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1138.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1138.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1138.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1138.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1138.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1138.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1138.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1138.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	16
1138.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1138.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1138.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1138.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1138.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1138.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1172.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1172.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1172.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1172.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1172.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1172.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1172.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1172.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1172.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1172.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1172.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	15
1172.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1172.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1172.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1172.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1172.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1172.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1172.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1172.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1172.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1172.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1172.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	15
1172.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1172.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1172.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1197.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1197.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1197.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1197.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1197.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1197.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1197.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1197.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1197.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	14
1197.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1197.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1197.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1197.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	14
1197.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	14
1197.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1197.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1197.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1197.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1197.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	14
1197.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1197.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1197.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1197.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1197.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1197.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1197.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1197.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1197.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1197.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1197.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1197.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1197.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1197.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1197.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1197.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1197.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1197.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1197.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1197.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1197.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1197.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1197.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1197.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1240.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1240.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1240.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1240.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1240.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1240.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1240.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1240.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	13
1240.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1240.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1240.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1240.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1240.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1240.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1240.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1240.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1240.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1240.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1240.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1240.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1240.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1240.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1240.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1240.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1240.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1240.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1240.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1240.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1268.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1268.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1268.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1268.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1268.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1268.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1268.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1268.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1268.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1268.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1268.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	12
1268.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1268.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1268.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1268.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1268.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1268.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1268.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1268.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1268.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1268.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1268.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1268.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1268.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1268.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1268.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1268.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1268.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1268.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1268.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1268.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1268.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1268.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1268.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1268.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1268.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1268.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1268.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1268.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1268.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1308.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1308.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1308.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1308.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1308.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1308.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1308.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1308.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1308.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1308.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1308.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1308.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1308.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1308.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1308.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1308.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1308.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1308.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1308.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1308.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1308.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1308.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1308.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1308.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1308.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1308.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1308.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1308.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1308.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1308.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1308.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1308.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1308.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1308.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1308.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1308.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1350.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1350.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1350.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1350.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1350.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1350.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1350.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1350.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1350.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1350.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1350.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1350.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1350.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1350.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1350.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1350.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1350.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1350.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1350.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1350.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1350.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1350.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1350.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1350.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1350.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1350.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1350.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1350.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1350.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1350.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1350.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1350.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1350.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1350.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1350.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1350.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1350.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1350.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1350.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1350.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1350.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1350.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1350.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1350.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1350.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1350.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1350.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1350.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1350.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1350.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1350.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1350.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1350.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1350.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1350.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1350.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1350.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1350.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1350.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1350.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1350.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1350.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1350.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1350.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1350.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1350.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1350.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1350.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1350.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1350.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1350.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1350.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1350.	Sylvia Walker,	D,	16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,	10
1350.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1350.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1350.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1350.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1350.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1428.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1428.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1428.	Annalena Baerbock,	D,	15.12.80 in Hannover/D,	9
1428.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1428.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1428.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1428.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1428.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1428.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1428.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1428.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1428.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1428.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1428.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1428.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1428.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1428.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1428.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1428.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1428.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1428.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1428.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1428.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1428.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1428.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1428.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1428.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1428.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1428.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1428.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1428.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1428.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1428.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1428.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1428.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1428.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1428.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	07.10.93 in Köln/D,	9
1428.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1428.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1428.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1428.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1428.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1428.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1428.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1428.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1428.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1428.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1428.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1428.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1428.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1428.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1428.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1428.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1428.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1428.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1428.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1428.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1428.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1428.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1428.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1428.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1428.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1428.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1428.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1428.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1428.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1428.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	9
1428.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1428.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1428.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1428.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1428.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1428.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1428.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1428.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1428.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1428.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1428.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1428.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1428.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1428.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1428.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1428.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1428.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1428.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1428.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1428.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1428.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1428.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1428.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1428.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1428.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1428.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1428.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1428.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1523.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1523.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1523.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1523.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1523.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1523.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1523.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1523.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1523.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1523.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1523.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1523.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1523.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1523.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1523.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1523.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1523.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1523.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1523.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1523.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1523.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1523.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1523.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1523.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1523.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1523.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1523.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1523.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1523.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1523.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1523.	Harley Quinn Smith	USA,	26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,	8
1523.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1523.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1523.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1523.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1523.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1523.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	8
1523.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1523.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1523.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1523.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1523.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1523.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1523.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1523.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1523.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1523.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1523.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1523.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1523.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1523.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1523.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1523.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1523.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1523.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1523.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1523.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1523.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1523.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1523.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1523.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1523.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1523.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1523.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1523.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1523.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1523.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1523.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1523.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1523.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1523.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1523.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1523.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1523.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1523.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1523.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1523.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1523.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1523.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1523.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1523.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1523.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1523.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1523.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1523.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1523.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	8
1523.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1523.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1523.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1612.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1612.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1612.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1612.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1612.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1612.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1612.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1612.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1612.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1612.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1612.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1612.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1612.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1612.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1612.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1612.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1612.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1612.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1612.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1612.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1612.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1612.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1612.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	7
1612.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1612.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1612.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1612.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1612.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1612.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1612.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1612.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1612.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1612.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1612.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1612.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1612.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1612.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1612.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1612.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1612.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1612.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1612.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1612.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1612.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1612.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1612.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1612.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1612.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1612.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1612.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1612.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	7
1612.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1612.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1612.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1612.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1612.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1612.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1612.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1612.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1612.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1612.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1612.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1612.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1612.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1612.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1612.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1612.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1612.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1612.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1612.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1612.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1612.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1612.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1612.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1612.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1612.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1688.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1688.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1688.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1688.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1688.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1688.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1688.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1688.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1688.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1688.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1688.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1688.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1688.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1688.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1688.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1688.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1688.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1688.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1688.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1688.	Dina Shihabi,	SAU,	22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,	6
1688.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1688.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1688.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1688.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1688.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1688.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1688.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1688.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1688.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1688.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1688.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1688.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1688.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1688.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1688.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1688.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1688.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1688.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1688.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1688.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1688.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1688.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1688.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1688.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1688.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1688.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1688.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1688.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1688.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1688.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1688.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1688.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1688.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1688.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1688.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1688.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1688.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1688.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1688.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	6
1688.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1688.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1688.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1688.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1688.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1688.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1688.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1688.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1688.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1688.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1688.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1688.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	6
1688.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1688.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1688.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1688.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1688.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1688.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1688.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1688.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1688.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1688.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1688.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1688.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1688.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1688.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1688.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1688.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1688.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1776.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1776.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1776.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1776.	Amy Mußul,	D,	24.04.91 in Berlin/D,	5
1776.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1776.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1776.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1776.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1776.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1776.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1776.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1776.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1776.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1776.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1776.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1776.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1776.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1776.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1776.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1776.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1776.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1776.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1776.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1776.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1776.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1776.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1776.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1776.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1776.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1776.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1776.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1776.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1776.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1776.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1776.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1776.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1776.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1776.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1776.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1776.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1776.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1776.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1776.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1776.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1776.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1776.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1776.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1776.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1776.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1776.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1776.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1776.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1776.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1776.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1776.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1776.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1776.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1776.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1776.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1776.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1776.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1776.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1776.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1776.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1776.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1776.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1776.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1776.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1776.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1776.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1776.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1776.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1776.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1776.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1776.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1776.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1776.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1776.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1776.	Sadie Sink,	USA,	16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,	5
1776.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1776.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1776.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1776.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1776.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1776.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1776.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1776.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1776.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	5
1776.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1776.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1776.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1776.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1776.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1776.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1776.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1776.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1776.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1776.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1776.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1875.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1875.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1875.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1875.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1875.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1875.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1875.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1875.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1875.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1875.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1875.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1875.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1875.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1875.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1875.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1875.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1875.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1875.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1875.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1875.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1875.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1875.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1875.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1875.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1875.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1875.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1875.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1875.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1875.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1875.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1875.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1875.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1875.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1875.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1875.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1875.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1875.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1875.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1875.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1875.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1875.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1875.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1875.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1875.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1875.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1875.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1875.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1875.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1875.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1875.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1875.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1875.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1875.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1875.	Julia Hartmann,	D,	09.06.85 in Berlin/D,	4
1875.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1875.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1875.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1875.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1875.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1875.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1875.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1875.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1875.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1875.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1875.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1875.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1875.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1875.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1875.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1875.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1875.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1875.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1875.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1875.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1875.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1875.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1875.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1875.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1875.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1875.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1875.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1875.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1875.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1875.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1875.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1875.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1875.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1875.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1875.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1875.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1875.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1875.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1875.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1875.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1875.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1875.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1875.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1875.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1875.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1875.	Wendela Horz,	D,	09.12.69 in Speyer/D,	4
1875.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1875.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1977.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1977.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1977.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1977.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1977.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1977.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1977.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1977.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1977.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1977.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1977.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1977.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1977.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1977.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1977.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1977.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1977.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1977.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1977.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1977.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1977.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1977.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1977.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1977.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1977.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1977.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1977.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1977.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1977.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1977.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1977.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1977.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1977.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1977.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1977.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1977.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1977.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1977.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1977.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1977.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1977.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1977.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1977.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1977.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1977.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1977.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1977.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1977.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1977.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1977.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1977.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1977.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1977.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1977.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1977.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1977.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1977.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1977.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1977.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1977.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1977.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1977.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1977.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1977.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1977.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1977.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1977.	Maude Apatow,	USA,	15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,	3
1977.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1977.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1977.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1977.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1977.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1977.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1977.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1977.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1977.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1977.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1977.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1977.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1977.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1977.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1977.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1977.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1977.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1977.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1977.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1977.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1977.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1977.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1977.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1977.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1977.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1977.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1977.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1977.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1977.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1977.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1977.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1977.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1977.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1977.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1977.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2079.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2079.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2079.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2079.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2079.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2079.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2079.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2079.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2079.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	2
2079.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2079.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2079.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2079.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2079.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2079.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2079.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2079.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2079.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2079.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2079.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2079.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2079.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2079.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2079.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2079.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2079.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2079.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2079.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2079.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2079.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2079.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2079.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2079.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2079.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2079.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2079.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2079.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2079.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2079.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2079.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2079.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2079.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2079.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2079.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2079.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2079.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2079.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2079.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2079.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2079.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2079.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2079.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2079.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2079.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2079.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2079.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2079.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2079.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2079.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2079.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2079.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2079.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2079.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2079.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2079.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2079.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2079.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2079.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2079.	Jodie Comer,	GB,	11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,	2
2079.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2079.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	2
2079.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2079.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2079.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2079.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2079.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2079.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2079.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2079.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2079.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2079.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2079.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2079.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2079.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2079.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2079.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2079.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2079.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2079.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2079.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2079.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2079.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2079.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2079.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2079.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2079.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2079.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2079.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2079.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2079.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2079.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2079.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2079.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2079.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2079.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2079.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2079.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2079.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2079.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2079.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2079.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2079.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	2
2079.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2079.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2079.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2079.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2079.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2079.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2079.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2079.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2079.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2079.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2201.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2201.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2201.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2201.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2201.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2201.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2201.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2201.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2201.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2201.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2201.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2201.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2201.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2201.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2201.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2201.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2201.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2201.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2201.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2201.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2201.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2201.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2201.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2201.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2201.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2201.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2201.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2201.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2201.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2201.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2201.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2201.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2201.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2201.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2201.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2201.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2201.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2201.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2201.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2201.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2201.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2201.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2201.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2201.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2201.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2201.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2201.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2201.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2201.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2201.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2201.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2201.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2201.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2201.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2201.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2201.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2201.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2201.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2201.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2201.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2201.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2201.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2201.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2201.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2201.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2201.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2201.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2201.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2201.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2201.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2201.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2201.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2201.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2201.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2201.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2201.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2201.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2201.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2201.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2201.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2201.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2201.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2201.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2201.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2201.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2201.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2201.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2201.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2201.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2201.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2201.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2201.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2201.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2201.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2201.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2201.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2201.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2201.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2201.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2201.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2201.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2201.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2201.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2201.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2201.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2201.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2201.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2201.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2201.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2201.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2201.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2201.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2201.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2201.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2201.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2201.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2201.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2201.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2201.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2201.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2201.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2201.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2201.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2201.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2201.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2201.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2201.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2201.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2201.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2201.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2201.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2201.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2201.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2201.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2201.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2201.	Ulrike C. Tscharre,	D,	15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,	1
2201.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2201.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2201.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2201.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2201.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2201.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2201.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2201.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2201.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2201.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## congo64 (28 Feb. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (56)	* 

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	108
2.	Helene Fischer,	D,	101
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	97*

4.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	89
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	70
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	67
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	46
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	40
9.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	37
10.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	34
11.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	32
11.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	32
13.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	31
14.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	30
15.	Jana Azizi,	D,	28
15.	Miriam Lange,	D,	28
17.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	26
17.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	26
19.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	25
20.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	24
20.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	24
20.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	24
20.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	24
24.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	23
25.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	22
26.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	21
27.	Anissa Kate,	F,	20
27.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	20
27.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	20
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	20
27.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	20
27.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	20
27.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	20
27.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	20
27.	Ramona Drews,	D,	20
27.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	20
37.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	19
37.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	19
37.	Megan Fox,	USA,	19
40.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	18
40.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18
40.	Corinna Borau,	D,	18
40.	Eva Diederich,	D,	18
40.	Eva Imhof,	D,	18
40.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	18
40.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	18
40.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	18
40.	Nina Weisz,	D,	18
40.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	18
50.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	17
50.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	17
50.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	17
50.	Diane Kruger,	D,	17
50.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	17
50.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	17


*Grüße congo64 *


----------



## Walt (1 März 2022)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Februar 2022:


1. Lena Gercke


2. Steffi Landerer


3. Iris Mareike Steen


4. Ania Niedieck


5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl


6. Amy Mußul


7. Vaile Fuchs


8. Josephine Becker


9. Felicitas Woll


10. Natalie Geisenberger


----------



## hound815 (1 März 2022)

Für März

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 
2. Cate Blanchett


 

 
3. Jessica Chastain


 

 
4. Maude Apatow


 

 
5. Blake Lively


 

 
6. Freya Allan


 

 
7. Louisa Jacobson, USA, 12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA	


 

 
8. Barbara Palvin


 

 
9. Amanda Seyfried


 

 
10. Anne Hathaway


 
10. Brie Larson


 
10. Reese Witherspoon


​


----------



## Relleumlime (1 März 2022)

März 2022

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Jule Gölsdorf
4. Yve Fehring
5. Bella Lesnik
6. Kate Middleton
7. Anne Willmes
8. Hendrike Brenninkmeyer
9. Marlene Lufen
10. Catherine Vogel
10. Mara Bergmann
10. Alexandra Krõber


----------



## maggi77 (1 März 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Sylviya Vasilevska
7. Demi Rose Mawby
8. Abigail Clarke
9, Bianca Gascoigne
10.Chloe Sims


----------



## brian69 (1 März 2022)

*März 2022*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Ashley Benson 3. Natalie Dormer*




 




*4. Emilia Clarke 5. Hailee Steinfeld 6. Katheryn Winnick*




 

 



*
7. Lucy Hale  8. Ana de Armas 9. Alexandra Daddario*




 

 


*

10.
Anna Kendrick - Camila Mendes - Nina Dobrev*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (2 März 2022)

Meine März Wertung:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Kaia Gerber
04. Anna Hiltrop
05. Luisa Hartema
06. Celine Bethmann
07. Lorena Rae
08. Vanessa Fuchs
09. Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## Death Row (2 März 2022)

*01. LaFee*





02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Avril Lavigne
07. Taylor Momsen
08. Julia Wiedemann
09. Franziska Benz
10. Kristen Stewart
10. Jordyn Jones
10. Heather Baron-Gracie


----------



## dabi (3 März 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Anna Veith
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Adriana Lima
6.Jessica Biel
7.Megan Fox
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Martina Hingis


----------



## hsvmann (3 März 2022)

*03 / 22*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Delta Goodrem
8.. Megan Fox
9. Jessica Alba
10. Petra Nemcova


----------



## Domino (4 März 2022)

*März 2022*

1. Kristina Sterz
2. Eva-Maria Lemke
3. Annika Lau
4. Nina Moghaddam
5. Sila Sahin
6. Annalena Baerbock
7. Eva Imhof
8. Jana Azizi
9. Nazan Gökdemir
10. Hanna Zimmermann


----------



## kamy (7 März 2022)

*2022 - 03

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Lea Wagner
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Viviane Geppert
7.	Jana Azizi
8.	Nina Moghaddam
9.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nadine Menz
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman*


----------



## StefanKa (8 März 2022)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel






3. Ania Niedieck






4. Alexandra Fonsatti






5. Alyssa Milano






6. Valea Katharina Scalabrino






7. Mai Duong Kieu






8. Sina Valeska Jung






9. Sarah Bogen






10. Maria Wedig


----------



## lappi (9 März 2022)

März 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Beatrice Egli
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Maggie Gyllenhaal
7 Birgitte Schrowange
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## gaertner23 (13 März 2022)

hier mein März-Voting:





1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Bella Lesnik
6.) Susan Link
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Marie-Therese Helmschmied
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Katja Horneffer und Yve Fehring


----------



## ManuN (14 März 2022)

Mär 22

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Anna Fleischauer
10.	Johanna Klum
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## tino2003 (18 März 2022)

März
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Helene Fischer
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## NEF (23 März 2022)

März 2022

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Dermann222 (23 März 2022)

Hey, hoffe ich habs richtig verstanden du.

Also mein ranking:

1 ruby o fee
2 anne hathaway
3 ana de armas
4 nyyxxii
5 betty taube


----------



## goldlena (25 März 2022)

März Voting 1. ❤🔥Mikaela Schiffrin 2.❤🔥 Ruth Hofmann 3.❤🔥Victoria Justice. 4 .❤🔥Viviane Geppert 5.❤🔥 Alicia Schmidt 6.❤🔥Annika Jung 7. ❤🔥Melissa Deines 8.❤🔥 Helene Fischer 9.❤🔥Vanessa Mai 10. ❤🔥Tristin Mays 10. ❤🔥Marlene Lufen 10. ❤🔥Annika Lau


----------



## taurus79 (27 März 2022)

März 2022

1. Victoria Swarowski
2. Emilia Schüle
3. Janin Ullmann
4. Stephanie Puls
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Isabelle Körner
7.Jasmin Wagner
8. Harriet von Waldenfels
9.Miriam Lange
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## BellasFeet (27 März 2022)

1. Bella Lesnik
2. Frauke Ludowig
3. Jana Azizi
4. Inka Bause
5. Janine Kunze


----------



## congo64 (28 März 2022)

MÄRZ 2022 

1.	Helene Fischer 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Alica Schmidt 


 
4.	Lili Paul-Roncalli 


 
5.	Ana Mena 


 
6.	Jessica Lynn 


 
7.	Chloe Bennet 


 
8.	Shay Mitchell 


 
9.	Viviane Geppert 


 
10.	Michelle Keegan 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox


----------



## Devilfish (29 März 2022)

März

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Miranda Cosgrove
4. Vanessa Hudgens
5. Selena Gomez
6. Hailee Steinfeld
7. Demi Lovato
8. Miley Cyrus
9. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Ariana Grande
10. Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## Makak (30 März 2022)

März 2022:

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
3. Stefanie Hertel
4. Ania Niedieck
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Michelle Hunziker
7. Catherine Vogel
8. Jessica Chastain
9. Anneke Dürkopp
10. Julia Dietze
10. Andrea Ballschuh
10. Lili Reinhart


----------



## Cav (31 März 2022)

*Ranking März 2022
*

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alessandra Ambrosio


 

3. Alica Schmidt


 

4. Izabel Goulart


 

5. Maria Menounos


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Stacy Keibler


 

8. Kimberley Garner


 

9. Carla Ossa


 

10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke


 

10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## Don Sven (31 März 2022)

1. Lena Gercke 

2. Nina Weisz 

3. Michaela Kaniber 

4. Dorothe Bär 

5. Charlotte Maihoff 

6. Birte Glang 

7. Iris Mareike Steen 

8. Alyssa Milano 

9. Sophie Marceau 

10. Vaile Fuchs


----------



## Walt (31 März 2022)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den März 2022:

1. Lena Gercke





2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Amy Mußul





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Josephine Becker





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Natalie Geisenberger


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 März 2022)

März 2022

1. Miriam Lange love2:cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Kate Middleton
4. Annalena Baerbock
5. Annika Lau
6. Jana Wosnitza
7. Janin Ullmann
8. Kristina Sterz
9. Esther Sedlaczek
10. Anne Gesthuysen


----------



## Quick Nick (31 März 2022)

März 2022 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
03. Victoria Justice 
04. Vanessa Blumhagen 
05. Tristin Mays 
06. Jana Azizi 
07. Sylvia Walker 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2022)

März 2022


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Blake Lively
Michelle Hunziker
Nazan Eckes
Jasmine Tookes
Miranda Kerr
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Anakin (31 März 2022)

_März 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Elsa Jean
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Selena Gomez 
#06: Jennifer Lopez 
#07: Vanessa Mai 
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Jennifer Lawrence 
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.03.2022 *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8338
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8168
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5261*

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4616
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3184
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2761
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2704
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2542
9.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2506
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
11.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2456
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2317
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2066
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2030
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1921
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1892
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1813
18.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1813
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1701
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1663
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1648
23.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1628
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1478
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1362
28.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
29.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1343
30.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1307
31.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1306
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1304
33.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1268
33.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1250
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1222
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1192
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1153
39.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1116
40.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1104
41.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
42.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1098
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1093
44.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
45.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1071
46.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	1063
47.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1048
48.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1039
49.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1033
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1016
51.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	984
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	957
54.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	950
55.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	938
56.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
57.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
58.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	907
59.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	906
60.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	896
61.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	887
62.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
63.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
64.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	869
65.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
66.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	841
68.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
69.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	818
70.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	802
70.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	802
72.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
73.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	784
74.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
75.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	772
76.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	770
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	764
78.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	763
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	761
79.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	761
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
82.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	742
83.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	740
84.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	734
85.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	727
86.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	723
87.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	714
88.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	711
89.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
90.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
91.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
92.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	671
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	657
94.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
95.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
96.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	647
97.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	642
98.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	628
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 624
100.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
102.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
103.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	590
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	584
105.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	580
106.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	568
107.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	562
108.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	561
109.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	556
110.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
111.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
112.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	542
113.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
114.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
115.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	535
116.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
117.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
118.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
119.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	528
120.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	525
121.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	519
122.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	517
123.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	514
124.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	510
125.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	507
126.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	506
127.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
128.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	504
129.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
130.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	501
131.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
131.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	500
133.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
134.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	494
134.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	494
136.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	493
137.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	484
138.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
139.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	479
140.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
141.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	476
142.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
143.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	473
144.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
145.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
145.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
147.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	467
148.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	466
149.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	465
150.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
151.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
152.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	451
153.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
154.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
155.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	445
156.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	441
157.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	439
157.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	439
159.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
160.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
161.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	431
162.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
162.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	430
164.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
165.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
166.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
167.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	416
168.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
169.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
169.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	413
171.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
172.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	411
173.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	409
174.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
175.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
177.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
178.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	396
179.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
180.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
180.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	394
180.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	394
183.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	390
183.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
185.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	389
186.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
186.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	388
188.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
189.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
190.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	384
191.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	381
192.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	379
192.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	379
194.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	376
194.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	376
196.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
196.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	375
198.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	369
199.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
200.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	364
201.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	357
202.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
203.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	350
204.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	349
205.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	347
205.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
207.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	345
208.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
209.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	340
210.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	339
210.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
212.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	338
213.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
213.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
215.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
216.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	332
217.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	331
218.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	330
218.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
218.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
221.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
222.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
223.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
224.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	322
225.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
226.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
226.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	319
226.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
229.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
229.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	317
231.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
232.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	312
232.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	312
234.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	311
235.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	308
236.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	307
236.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
238.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
239.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	304
240.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	301
241.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
241.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
243.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	298
244.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
245.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
246.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
247.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
247.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
249.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
250.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	286
250.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	286
252.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
253.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
253.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	283
255.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
255.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
257.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	276
257.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	276
259.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	274
259.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
261.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
261.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
263.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	272
263.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
263.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
266.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
267.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	269
268.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	268
269.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
269.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	267
271.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
271.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
273.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
274.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	263
274.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	263
276.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	260
277.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
278.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	258
279.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	257
279.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	257
279.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
279.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	257
283.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	256
284.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
285.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	253
286.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
287.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
287.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	251
289.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
290.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
291.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
291.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
291.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
294.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
295.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	246
296.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
297.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	243
298.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	242
299.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	236
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	236
301.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	234
301.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
301.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
304.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
304.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
306.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
306.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	228
308.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	226
309.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
310.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
310.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
310.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	223
313.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
313.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
315.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
315.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
317.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
318.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
319.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
319.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
321.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
321.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
323.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
324.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
324.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
324.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
324.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
324.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
329.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	213
330.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
331.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
332.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	210
333.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	209
333.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
333.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
333.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	209
337.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	208
338.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
338.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	207
340.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
340.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
342.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
343.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
344.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
345.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	200
346.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	199
347.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	198
347.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
347.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
350.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
350.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
352.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
352.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	195
354.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
355.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
356.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	189
356.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	189
356.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
359.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
360.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
360.	Janin Ullmann,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	186
360.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
363.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	185
364.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
365.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
365.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
365.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
368.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
368.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	182
370.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
370.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
372.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
373.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
373.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
373.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	179
376.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
376.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
378.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
378.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
378.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
378.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
382.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
382.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
384.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
384.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
386.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
387.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
387.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
389.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
390.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	167
390.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	167
392.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
392.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
394.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	165
394.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
396.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
397.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
397.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
399.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
400.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	161
401.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
402.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
403.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
404.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	156
404.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	156
404.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
407.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
407.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	155
409.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
410.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	153
411.	Tara Reid,	USA, 08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
411.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
413.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
413.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
415.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	150
415.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	150
415.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
418.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
418.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
418.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
418.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	149
422.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	148
423.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
423.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
425.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
425.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
427.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
427.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
427.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
427.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
431.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	144
432.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	143
432.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
434.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
435.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
436.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
436.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
436.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
439.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
440.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
440.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
442.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	136
443.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
443.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
446.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
447.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	133
448.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
448.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
452.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
453.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	127
453.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
453.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
456.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	126
457.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
457.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	125
459.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	124
459.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
459.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	124
459.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
459.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
459.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
465.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	123
466.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
467.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
468.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
468.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
470.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
471.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	118
471.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
473.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
473.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	117
473.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
476.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
476.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
476.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	116
476.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
480.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
481.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
481.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
481.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	113
484.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
484.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
486.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
486.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
488.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
488.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
488.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
488.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	110
492.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	109
492.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	109
494.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
494.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
496.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
496.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
498.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
498.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
498.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
498.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	106
498.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
498.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
504.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
504.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
504.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	105
504.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
508.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	104
508.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
508.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
508.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
508.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
508.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	104
508.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
508.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
516.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
516.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
518.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
518.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
518.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
521.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	101
522.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
522.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	100
524.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
524.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
526.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
526.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
528.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	96
528.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	96
530.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
531.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	94
531.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
533.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
533.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	93
535.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
535.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	92
535.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
535.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
535.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
535.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
541.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
541.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
541.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	91
541.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
541.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
546.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
546.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
548.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
548.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
548.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
548.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
548.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
548.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
554.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	87
554.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
556.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
556.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
556.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
556.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	86
560.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	85
560.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
560.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
560.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
560.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
560.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	85
560.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
560.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	85
568.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	84
568.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
568.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
568.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
568.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	84
568.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
568.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
568.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
568.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
568.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
578.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
578.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
578.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
578.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
582.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
582.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
582.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
582.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
586.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
586.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
586.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	81
586.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	81
586.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	81
591.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
591.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	80
591.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
591.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
595.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
595.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
597.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
597.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
599.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
599.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
599.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
602.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
602.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
602.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	76
605.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	75
605.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
605.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
605.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
605.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	75
610.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
610.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
610.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
613.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	73
614.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
614.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
614.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
614.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	72
614.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	72
619.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
619.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
619.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
622.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	70
622.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
622.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	70
622.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	70
622.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
627.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
627.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
629.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
629.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
629.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
629.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
629.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
629.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	68
635.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
636.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	66
636.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
638.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
638.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
638.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
638.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
638.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
638.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
644.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
645.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
645.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
645.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
645.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
645.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
645.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
651.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
651.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
653.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	61
654.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
654.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
654.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
654.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
654.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
654.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
654.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
654.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
662.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
662.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	59
662.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
662.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
662.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
662.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
662.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
662.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
662.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
662.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
662.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
673.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	58
673.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
673.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
673.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
677.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
677.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
677.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
677.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
681.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
681.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
681.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	56
681.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
681.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
681.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
681.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
681.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
689.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	55
689.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
689.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
689.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
693.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
693.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
693.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
693.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	54
693.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
693.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
693.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
693.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
701.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
701.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
701.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
701.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
701.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
701.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
701.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
708.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
708.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
708.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
708.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
708.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
708.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
708.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
715.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
715.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
715.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	51
715.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
715.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
720.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
720.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
720.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
720.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	50
720.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
720.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
720.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
720.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
720.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
720.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
730.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	49
730.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
730.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
730.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
730.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
730.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
736.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
736.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
736.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	48
736.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
736.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
736.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
742.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
742.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
742.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	47
742.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
742.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
742.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
742.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
742.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	47
742.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
751.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
751.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
751.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
751.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
751.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
751.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
751.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
758.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
758.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
758.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
758.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
758.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
758.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	45
758.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
758.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
758.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
767.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
767.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
767.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
767.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
767.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
767.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	44
767.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
767.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
767.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
767.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
777.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
777.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
777.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
777.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
777.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	43
777.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
777.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
784.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
784.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
784.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
784.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
784.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
784.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
790.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
790.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	41
790.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
790.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	41
794.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
794.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
794.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	40
794.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
794.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
794.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
794.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
801.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
801.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
801.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
801.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
801.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
806.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
806.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
806.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
806.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
806.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
806.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
812.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
812.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
812.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
812.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
812.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	37
812.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
812.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
812.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
812.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
812.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
822.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
822.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
822.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
822.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
822.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
822.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
828.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	35
828.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
828.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
828.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
828.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	35
828.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
828.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
828.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
828.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
828.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
828.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
839.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	34
839.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
839.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
839.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
839.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
839.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
839.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
839.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
839.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
839.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
849.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
849.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
849.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
849.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
849.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	33
849.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
849.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
849.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
849.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
849.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
849.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
849.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
861.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
861.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
861.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
861.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
861.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
861.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
861.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
861.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
861.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
861.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
861.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	32
872.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
872.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
872.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
872.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	31
872.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
872.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
872.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
872.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	13.03.95 in Vail/USA,	31
872.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
872.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
872.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
883.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
883.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
883.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
883.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
883.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
883.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
883.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
883.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
883.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
883.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
883.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
883.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
883.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	30
883.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
883.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
883.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
899.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
899.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A, 29
899.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
899.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
899.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
899.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
899.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
899.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
899.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
899.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
899.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
899.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	29
899.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
899.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
899.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
899.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
899.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
899.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
899.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
918.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
918.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
918.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
918.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
918.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
918.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
918.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
918.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
918.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
918.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
918.	Lea Wagner,	D,	15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,	28
918.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
918.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	28
918.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
918.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
918.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
918.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
918.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
918.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	28
937.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
937.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
937.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
937.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
937.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	27
937.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
937.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
937.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
937.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
937.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
937.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
937.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
937.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
937.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
937.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
952.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
952.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
952.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
952.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
952.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	26
952.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
952.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
952.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
952.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
952.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
952.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
952.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
964.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
964.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
964.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
964.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
964.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
964.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
964.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
964.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
964.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
964.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
964.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
964.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
964.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
977.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	24
977.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
977.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
977.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
977.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
977.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
977.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
977.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
977.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
977.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
987.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
987.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	23
987.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
987.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
987.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	23
987.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
987.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
987.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
987.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
987.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
987.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
987.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
987.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
987.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
987.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
987.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
987.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
987.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
1005.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
1005.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
1005.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
1005.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	22
1005.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	22
1005.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
1005.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
1005.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
1005.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
1005.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
1005.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
1005.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
1005.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
1005.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
1005.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
1005.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
1005.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	22
1005.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1023.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1023.	Annalena Baerbock,	D,	15.12.80 in Hannover/D,	21
1023.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1023.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1023.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1023.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1023.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1023.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1023.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1023.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	21
1023.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1023.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1023.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1023.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1023.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1023.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1023.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1023.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1023.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1023.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	21
1023.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1023.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1023.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1023.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	21
1023.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1048.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1048.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1048.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1048.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1048.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1048.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	20
1048.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1048.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1048.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1048.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1048.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1048.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1048.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1048.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	20
1048.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1048.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1048.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	20
1048.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1048.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1048.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	20
1048.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1048.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1048.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
1071.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1071.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1071.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1071.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1071.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1071.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1071.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1071.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1071.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1071.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1071.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1071.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1071.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1071.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	19
1071.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1071.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1071.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1071.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1071.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1071.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1071.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1071.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1071.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1071.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1071.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1096.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1096.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1096.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1096.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1096.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1096.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1096.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1096.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1096.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1096.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1096.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1096.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1096.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1096.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1096.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	18
1096.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1096.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1096.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1096.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1096.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	18
1096.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1096.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1096.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1096.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1096.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1096.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1096.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1123.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1123.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1123.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1123.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1123.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1123.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1123.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1123.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1123.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1123.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1123.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1123.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1123.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1123.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1123.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1123.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1123.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1123.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1123.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1123.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1123.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1144.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1144.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1144.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1144.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1144.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1144.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1144.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1144.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1144.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1144.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1144.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1144.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1144.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1144.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1144.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1144.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1144.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1144.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1144.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1144.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1144.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1144.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1144.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1144.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1144.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1144.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1144.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1144.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1144.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1144.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1174.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1174.	Amy Mußul,	D,	24.04.91 in Berlin/D,	15
1174.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1174.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1174.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	15
1174.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1174.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1174.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1174.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1174.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1174.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1174.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1174.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1174.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1174.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1174.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1174.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1174.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1174.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	15
1174.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
1174.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1174.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1174.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1174.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	15
1174.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1174.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1174.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1201.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1201.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1201.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1201.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1201.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1201.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1201.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1201.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1201.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1201.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1201.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1201.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	14
1201.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	14
1201.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1201.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1201.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1201.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1201.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	07.10.93 in Köln/D,	14
1201.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1201.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1201.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1201.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1201.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1201.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1201.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1201.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1201.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1201.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1201.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1201.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1201.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1201.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1201.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1201.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1201.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1201.	Sylvia Walker,	D,	16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,	14
1201.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1201.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1201.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1201.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1201.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1201.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1201.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1244.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1244.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1244.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1244.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1244.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1244.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1244.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1244.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	13
1244.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1244.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1244.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1244.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1244.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1244.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1244.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1244.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1244.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1244.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1244.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1244.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1244.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	13
1244.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1244.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1244.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1244.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1244.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1244.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1244.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1244.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1273.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1273.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1273.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1273.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1273.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1273.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1273.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1273.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1273.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1273.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1273.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	12
1273.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1273.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1273.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1273.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1273.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1273.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1273.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1273.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1273.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1273.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1273.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1273.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1273.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1273.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1273.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1273.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1273.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1273.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1273.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1273.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1273.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1273.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1273.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1273.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1273.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1273.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1273.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1273.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1273.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1313.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1313.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1313.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1313.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1313.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1313.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1313.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1313.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1313.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1313.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1313.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1313.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1313.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1313.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1313.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1313.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1313.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1313.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1313.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1313.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1313.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1313.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1313.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1313.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1313.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1313.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1313.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1313.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1313.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1313.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1313.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1313.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1313.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1313.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1313.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1313.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1313.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1356.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1356.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1356.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1356.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1356.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1356.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1356.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1356.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1356.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1356.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1356.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1356.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1356.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1356.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1356.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1356.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1356.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1356.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1356.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1356.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1356.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1356.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1356.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1356.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1356.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1356.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1356.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1356.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1356.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1356.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1356.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1356.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1356.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1356.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1356.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1356.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1356.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1356.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1356.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1356.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1356.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1356.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1356.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1356.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1356.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1356.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1356.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1356.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1356.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1356.	Maude Apatow,	USA,	15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,	10
1356.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1356.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1356.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1356.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1356.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1356.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1356.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1356.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1356.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1356.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1356.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1356.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1356.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1356.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1356.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1356.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1356.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1356.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1356.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1356.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1356.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1356.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1356.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1356.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1356.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1356.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1356.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1356.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1434.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1434.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1434.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
1434.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1434.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1434.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1434.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1434.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1434.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1434.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1434.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1434.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1434.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1434.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1434.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1434.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1434.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1434.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1434.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1434.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1434.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1434.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1434.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1434.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1434.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1434.	Emilia Schüle,	D,	28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,	9
1434.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1434.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1434.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1434.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1434.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1434.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1434.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1434.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1434.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1434.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1434.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1434.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1434.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1434.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1434.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1434.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1434.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1434.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1434.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1434.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1434.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1434.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1434.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1434.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1434.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1434.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1434.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1434.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1434.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1434.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1434.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1434.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1434.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1434.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1434.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1434.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1434.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1434.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1434.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1434.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1434.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1434.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1434.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1434.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1434.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1434.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1434.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1434.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1434.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1434.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1434.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1434.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1434.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1434.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1434.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1434.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1434.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1434.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1434.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1434.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1434.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1434.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1434.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1434.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1434.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1434.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1434.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1434.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1528.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1528.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1528.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1528.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1528.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1528.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1528.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1528.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1528.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1528.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1528.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1528.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1528.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1528.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1528.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1528.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1528.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1528.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1528.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1528.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1528.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1528.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1528.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1528.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1528.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1528.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1528.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1528.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1528.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1528.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1528.	Harley Quinn Smith	USA,	26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,	8
1528.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	8
1528.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1528.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1528.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1528.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1528.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1528.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1528.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1528.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1528.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1528.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1528.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1528.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1528.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1528.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1528.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1528.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1528.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1528.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1528.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1528.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1528.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1528.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1528.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1528.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1528.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1528.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1528.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1528.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1528.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1528.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	8
1528.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1528.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1528.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1528.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1528.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1528.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1528.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1528.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1528.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1528.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1528.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1528.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1528.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1528.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1528.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1528.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1528.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1528.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1528.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1528.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1528.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1528.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1528.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1528.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1528.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	8
1528.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1528.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1528.	Wendela Horz,	D,	09.12.69 in Speyer/D,	8
1528.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1619.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1619.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1619.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1619.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1619.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1619.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1619.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1619.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1619.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1619.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1619.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1619.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1619.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1619.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1619.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1619.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1619.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1619.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1619.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1619.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1619.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1619.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1619.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1619.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1619.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1619.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1619.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1619.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1619.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1619.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1619.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1619.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1619.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1619.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1619.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1619.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1619.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1619.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1619.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1619.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1619.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1619.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1619.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1619.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1619.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1619.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1619.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1619.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1619.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	7
1619.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1619.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1619.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1619.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1619.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1619.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1619.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1619.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1619.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1619.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1619.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1619.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1619.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1619.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1619.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1619.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1619.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1619.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1619.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1619.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1619.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1619.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1619.	Tristin Mays,	USA,	10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,	7
1619.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1619.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1619.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	7
1619.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1695.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1695.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1695.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1695.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1695.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1695.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1695.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1695.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1695.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1695.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1695.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1695.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1695.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1695.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1695.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1695.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1695.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1695.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1695.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1695.	Dina Shihabi,	SAU,	22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,	6
1695.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1695.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1695.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1695.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1695.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1695.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1695.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1695.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1695.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1695.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1695.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1695.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1695.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1695.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1695.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1695.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1695.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1695.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1695.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1695.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1695.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1695.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1695.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1695.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1695.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	6
1695.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1695.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1695.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1695.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1695.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1695.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1695.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1695.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1695.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1695.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1695.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1695.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1695.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1695.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	6
1695.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1695.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1695.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1695.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1695.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1695.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1695.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1695.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1695.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1695.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1695.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1695.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1695.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1695.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1695.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1695.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1695.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1695.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1695.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1695.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1695.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1695.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1695.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1695.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1695.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1695.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1695.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1695.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1782.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1782.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1782.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1782.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1782.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1782.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1782.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1782.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1782.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1782.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1782.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1782.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1782.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1782.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1782.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1782.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1782.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1782.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1782.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1782.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1782.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1782.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1782.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1782.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1782.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1782.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1782.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1782.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1782.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1782.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1782.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1782.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1782.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1782.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1782.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1782.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1782.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1782.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1782.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1782.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1782.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1782.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1782.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1782.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1782.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1782.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1782.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1782.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1782.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1782.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1782.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1782.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1782.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1782.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1782.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1782.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1782.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1782.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1782.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1782.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1782.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1782.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1782.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1782.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1782.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1782.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1782.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1782.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1782.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1782.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1782.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1782.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1782.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1782.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1782.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1782.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1782.	Sadie Sink,	USA,	16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,	5
1782.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1782.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1782.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1782.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1782.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1782.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1782.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1782.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1782.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	5
1782.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1782.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1782.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1782.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1782.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1782.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1782.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1782.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1782.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1782.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1782.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1879.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1879.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1879.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1879.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1879.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1879.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1879.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1879.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1879.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1879.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1879.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1879.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1879.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1879.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1879.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1879.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1879.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1879.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1879.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1879.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1879.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1879.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1879.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1879.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1879.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1879.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1879.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1879.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1879.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1879.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1879.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1879.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1879.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1879.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1879.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1879.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1879.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1879.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1879.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1879.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1879.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1879.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1879.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1879.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1879.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1879.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1879.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1879.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1879.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1879.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1879.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1879.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1879.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1879.	Julia Hartmann,	D,	09.06.85 in Berlin/D,	4
1879.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1879.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1879.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1879.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1879.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1879.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1879.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1879.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1879.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1879.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1879.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1879.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1879.	Louisa Jacobson,	USA,	12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1879.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1879.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1879.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1879.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1879.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1879.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1879.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1879.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1879.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1879.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1879.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1879.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1879.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1879.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1879.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1879.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1879.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1879.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1879.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1879.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1879.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1879.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1879.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1879.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1879.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1879.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1879.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1879.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1879.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1879.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1879.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1879.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1879.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1879.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1879.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1981.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1981.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1981.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1981.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1981.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1981.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	3
1981.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1981.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1981.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1981.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1981.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1981.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1981.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1981.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1981.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1981.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1981.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1981.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1981.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1981.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1981.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1981.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1981.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1981.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1981.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1981.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1981.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1981.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1981.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1981.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1981.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1981.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1981.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1981.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1981.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1981.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1981.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1981.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1981.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1981.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1981.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1981.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1981.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1981.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1981.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1981.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1981.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1981.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1981.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1981.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1981.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1981.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1981.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1981.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1981.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1981.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1981.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1981.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1981.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1981.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1981.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1981.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1981.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1981.	Marie-Therese Helmschmied,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,	3
1981.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1981.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1981.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1981.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1981.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1981.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1981.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1981.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1981.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1981.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1981.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1981.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1981.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1981.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1981.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1981.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1981.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1981.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1981.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1981.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1981.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1981.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1981.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1981.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1981.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1981.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1981.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1981.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1981.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1981.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1981.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1981.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1981.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1981.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1981.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1981.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1981.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1981.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1981.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2084.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2084.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2084.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2084.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2084.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2084.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2084.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2084.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2084.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2084.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2084.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2084.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2084.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2084.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2084.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2084.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2084.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2084.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2084.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2084.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2084.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2084.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2084.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2084.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2084.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2084.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2084.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2084.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2084.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2084.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2084.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2084.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2084.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2084.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2084.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2084.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2084.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2084.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2084.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2084.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2084.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2084.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2084.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2084.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2084.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2084.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2084.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2084.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2084.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2084.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2084.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2084.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2084.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2084.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2084.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2084.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2084.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2084.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2084.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2084.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2084.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2084.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2084.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2084.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2084.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2084.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2084.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2084.	Jodie Comer,	GB,	11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,	2
2084.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2084.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	2
2084.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2084.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2084.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2084.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2084.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2084.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2084.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2084.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2084.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2084.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2084.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2084.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2084.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2084.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2084.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2084.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2084.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2084.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2084.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2084.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2084.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2084.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2084.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2084.	Nazan Gökdemir,	D,	31.12.80 in Hannover/D,	2
2084.	nyyxxii,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	2
2084.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2084.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2084.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2084.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2084.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2084.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2084.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2084.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2084.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2084.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2084.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2084.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2084.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2084.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2084.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2084.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2084.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2084.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	2
2084.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2084.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2084.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2084.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2084.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2084.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2084.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2084.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2084.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2084.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2207.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2207.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2207.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2207.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2207.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2207.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2207.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2207.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2207.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2207.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2207.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2207.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2207.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2207.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2207.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2207.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2207.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2207.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2207.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2207.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2207.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2207.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2207.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2207.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2207.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2207.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2207.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2207.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2207.	Camila Mendes,	USA,	29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,	1
2207.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2207.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2207.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2207.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2207.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2207.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2207.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2207.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2207.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2207.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2207.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2207.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2207.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2207.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2207.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2207.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2207.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2207.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2207.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2207.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2207.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2207.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2207.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2207.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2207.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2207.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2207.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2207.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2207.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2207.	Hanna Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,	1
2207.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2207.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2207.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2207.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2207.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2207.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2207.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2207.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2207.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2207.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2207.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2207.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2207.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2207.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2207.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2207.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2207.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2207.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2207.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2207.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2207.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2207.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2207.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2207.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2207.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2207.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2207.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2207.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2207.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2207.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2207.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2207.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2207.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2207.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2207.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2207.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2207.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2207.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2207.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2207.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2207.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2207.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2207.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2207.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2207.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2207.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2207.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2207.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2207.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2207.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2207.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2207.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2207.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2207.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2207.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2207.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2207.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2207.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2207.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2207.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2207.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2207.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2207.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2207.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2207.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2207.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2207.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2207.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2207.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2207.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2207.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2207.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2207.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2207.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2207.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2207.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2207.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2207.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2207.	Ulrike C. Tscharre,	D,	15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,	1
2207.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2207.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2207.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2207.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2207.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2207.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2207.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2207.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2207.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2207.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 
*


----------



## congo64 (31 März 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (52)	
*

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	167
2.	Helene Fischer,	D,	150
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	145*

4.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	135
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	99
5.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	99
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	69
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	60
9.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	52
10.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	51
11.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	47
12.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	46
13.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	45
14.	Jana Azizi,	D,	44
15.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	43
16.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	41
16.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	41
18.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	40
18.	Miriam Lange,	D,	40
20.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	39
20.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	39
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	36
22.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	36
24.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	34
25.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	32
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	32
27.	Eva Imhof,	D,	31
27.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	31
29.	Anissa Kate,	F,	30
29.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	30
29.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	30
29.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	30
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	30
29.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	30
29.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	30
29.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	30
29.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	30
29.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	30
29.	Ramona Drews,	D,	30
40.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	29
40.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	29
42.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28
42.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	28
44.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	27
44.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27
44.	Nina Weisz,	D,	27
44.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	27
44.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	27
49.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	26
49.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	26
49.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	26


*Grüße congo64 *


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 März 2022)

März 2022 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Sophia Bush 
06.) Amira Tröger
07.) Natalie Langer
08.) Sasha Banks 
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Freya Allan


----------



## brian69 (1 Apr. 2022)

*April 2022*

.
*ein Hoch auf die Oscars*



*1. Ashley Benson*








*
2. Alexandra Daddario 3. Lucy Hale*





 


*


4. Lily James 5. Sydney Sweeney 6. Hailee Steinfeld*




 

 



*7. Kirsten Dunst 8. Kathryn Newton 9. Kaitlyn Dever*




 

 



*

10.

Jessica Alba - Kate Hudson - Kristen Stewart*




 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2022)

*01. LaFee
*




02. Hayley Williams
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Heather Baron-Gracie
05. Kristen Stewart
06. Alexandra Fonsatti
07. Taylor Momsen
08. Samara Weaving
09. Marisa Ehret
10. Avril Lavigne


----------



## hound815 (1 Apr. 2022)

Für April (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 5 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde 


 

 

 
2. Jessica Chastain 


 

 

 
3. Natalie Portman


 

 

 
4. Anne Hathaway


 

 

 
5. Emma Stone & Julianne Moore 


 

 


7. Jennifer Garner 


 

 


8. Kaitlyn Dever 


 

 

 
9. Zoey Deutch 


 

 

 
10. Elizabeth Olsen 


 
10, Léa Seydoux 


 
10. Louisa Jacobson 



​


----------



## Relleumlime (2 Apr. 2022)

April

1. Kamilla Senjo
2. Kristina Sterz
3. Yve Fehring
4. Angelique Kerber
5. Jule Gölsdorf
6. Eva Diederich
7. Bella Lesnik
8. Corinna Borau
9. Ruth Moschner
10. Mara Bergmann
10. Anne Willmes
10. Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## hsvmann (2 Apr. 2022)

*04 / 22*

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Viviane Geppert
5. Jessica Alba
6. Shay Mitchell
7. Delta Goodrem
8. Megan Fox
9. Nazan Eckes
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## kamy (5 Apr. 2022)

*2022 – 04	

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Nazan Eckes
4.	Lea Wagner
5.	Elena Bruhn
6.	Viviane Geppert
7.	Jana Azizi
8.	Nina Moghaddam
9.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nadine Menz
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman*


----------



## maggi77 (7 Apr. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Silvija Vasilevka
7. Demi Rose Mawby
8. Abigail Clarke
9. Chloe Sims
10.Bianca Gacoigne


----------



## lappi (8 Apr. 2022)

April 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Katie Holmes
4 Léa Seydoux
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Birgitte Schrowange
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## benedikt (8 Apr. 2022)

Mein April Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Kendall Jenner
03. Anna Hiltrop
04. Celine Bethmann
05. Lorena Rae
06. Luisa Hartema
07. Vanessa Fuchs
08. Kaia Gerber
09. Lena Gercke
10. Frida Aasen
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Gintare Sudziute


----------



## tino2003 (13 Apr. 2022)

April
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Apr. 2022)

hier mein April-Voting:



1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Annette Betz
6.) Susan Link
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Gundula Gause
9.) Barbara Hahlweg
10.) Katja Horneffer und Yve Fehring


----------



## ManuN (18 Apr. 2022)

Apr 22

01.	Nazan Eckes
02.	Helene Fischer
03.	Alica Schmidt
04.	Fernanda Brandao
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08. Elena Bruhn
09.	Anna Fleischauer
10.	Johanna Klum
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## Cav (21 Apr. 2022)

Voting April 2022

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alessandra Ambrosio


 

3. Alica Schmidt


 

4. Izabel Goulart


 

5. Maria Menounos


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Stacy Keibler


 

8. Kimberley Garner


 

9. Carla Ossa


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Lena Gercke


 

10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## winters3107 (21 Apr. 2022)

1. Victoria Justice
2. Vanessa Hudgens
3. Alycia Debnam-Carey
4. Hayden Panettiere
5. Kim Kardashian
6. Jennifer Lawrence
7. Sarah Hyland
8. Ariana Grande
9. JoJo
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## congo64 (25 Apr. 2022)

APRIL 2022 

1.	Helene Fischer 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Alica Schmidt 


 
4.	Lili Paul-Roncalli 


 
5.	Ana Mena 


 
6.	Jessica Lynn 


 
7.	Chloe Bennet 


 
8.	Shay Mitchell 


 
9.	Viviane Geppert 


 
10.	Michelle Keegan 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox


----------



## NEF (27 Apr. 2022)

April 2022

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Anakin (29 Apr. 2022)

_April 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Elsa Jean
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Jennifer Lopez 
#07: Tina Kay
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Jennifer Lopez
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## goldlena (29 Apr. 2022)

1.❤Mikaela Schiffrin 2.❤Melissa Deines 3. ❤Ruth Hofmann 4. ❤Victoria Justice 5 ❤Annika Jung 6.❤Viviane Geppert 7.❤ Helene Fischer 8. ❤Laura Papendick 9. ❤Lena Gerke 10.❤ Alicia Schmidt10. ❤Annett Möller 10.❤Ana Ivanovic/ Schweinsteiger


----------



## Makak (29 Apr. 2022)

April '22:

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
3. Sandy Mölling
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Jasmin Wagner
6. Stefanie Hertel
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8. Vanessa Mai
9. Catherine Vogel
10. Sofía Vergara


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Apr. 2022)

April 2022 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
04. Mila Kunis
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Veronika Klimovits
07. Sylvia Walker 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## taurus79 (30 Apr. 2022)

April '22

1. Stephanie Puls
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Isabelle Körner
4. Jasmin Wagner
5. Victoria Swarowski
6. Emilia Schüle
7. Janin Ullmann
8. Laura Wontorra
9. Harriet von Waldenfels
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## Devilfish (30 Apr. 2022)

April

1. Chrissy Costanza
2. Avril Lavigne
3. Taylor Swift
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Taylor Momsen
7. Camila Cabello
8. Selena Gomez
9. Sabrina Carpenter
10. Miley Cyrus
10. Demi Lovato
10. Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## StefanKa (30 Apr. 2022)

1. Lena Gercke






2. Susanne Seel






3. Ania Niedieck






4. Alexandra Fonsatti






5. Alyssa Milano






6. Valea Katharina Scalabrino






7. Mai Duong Kieu






8. Yana Gercke






9. Sarah Bogen






10. Maria Wedig


----------



## MetalFan (30 Apr. 2022)

April 2022


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Blake Lively
Michelle Hunziker
Nazan Eckes
Jasmine Tookes
Miranda Kerr
Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Apr. 2022)

April 2022

1. Miriam Lange love2 :cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
4. Annalena Baerbock
5. Fatma Mittler-Solak
6. Esther Sedlaczek
7. Roberta Bieling
8. Julia Scharf
9. Anne Willmes
10. Katja Horneffer


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.04.2022 *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8380
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8209
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5313*

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4664
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3207
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2767
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2714
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2557
9.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2537
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
11.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2456
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2326
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2066
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2033
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1924
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1900
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1823
19.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1814
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1712
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1665
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1648
23.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1628
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1523
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1487
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1375
28.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1352
30.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1314
31.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1307
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1304
33.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1277
34.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1258
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1230
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1202
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1163
39.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1126
40.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1114
41.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1106
42.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
43.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1098
44.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
45.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	1080
46.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1072
47.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1051
48.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1039
49.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1034
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1021
51.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	987
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	967
54.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	956
55.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	947
56.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	930
57.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
58.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
59.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	914
60.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	908
61.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	902
62.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
63.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
64.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	869
65.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
66.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
67.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	843
68.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	828
69.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
70.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	807
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	803
72.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
73.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	787
74.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	784
75.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
76.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	772
77.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	771
77.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	771
79.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	768
80.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	763
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
82.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	743
83.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	742
84.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	740
85.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	729
86.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	727
87.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	721
88.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	715
89.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
90.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
91.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	680
92.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	657
94.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	652
95.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
96.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
97.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	642
98.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	628
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 624
100.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
102.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	599
102.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	591
105.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	589
106.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	573
107.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	569
108.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	565
109.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	557
110.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
111.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	552
112.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
113.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
114.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
115.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	535
116.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	532
116.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	532
118.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
119.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
120.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	525
121.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	524
122.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	522
123.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	517
124.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	516
125.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	513
126.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	510
126.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	510
128.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	507
128.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	507
130.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
131.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	503
131.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
133.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
134.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	497
135.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
136.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	494
137.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	485
138.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	482
139.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
140.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	479
140.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	479
142.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	478
143.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
144.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	474
144.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	474
146.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
147.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
147.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
149.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	466
150.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
151.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
152.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	460
153.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	451
154.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
155.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	448
156.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
157.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D, 441
158.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	439
159.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	437
160.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
161.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	432
162.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	431
163.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
164.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
165.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	423
166.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
166.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	421
168.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
169.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
170.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	414
170.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	414
172.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
173.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
174.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
175.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
177.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	399
178.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
178.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	397
178.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	397
181.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	395
181.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
183.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
184.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	390
184.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
186.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	389
187.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
187.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	388
189.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
190.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	386
190.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
190.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	386
193.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	385
194.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	380
195.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	379
196.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	376
197.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
198.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	372
199.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	368
200.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
201.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	363
202.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
203.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	355
204.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	350
204.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	350
206.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
207.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	345
208.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	342
209.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
209.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	341
211.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	339
211.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
213.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	338
214.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
214.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
214.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	337
217.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	335
217.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
219.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	331
220.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
220.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	330
222.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	329
223.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	327
224.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
225.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
226.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
227.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	321
228.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
229.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
229.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
231.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
232.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
233.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	313
233.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	313
235.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	311
236.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	307
236.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
238.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	305
238.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	304
241.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
241.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
243.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	298
244.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
245.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	293
245.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
247.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
248.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	290
249.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	288
249.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
249.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
252.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	287
252.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
254.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
255.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
255.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	283
257.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
257.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
259.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	275
259.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	275
261.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	274
261.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	274
261.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
264.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
264.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
266.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
266.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
268.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
269.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	270
270.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	268
271.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
271.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	267
273.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
273.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
275.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	265
276.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
277.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	263
277.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	263
279.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	259
279.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
281.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	257
281.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	257
281.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	257
281.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
285.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
286.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	253
287.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	252
287.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
289.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
289.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	251
291.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
292.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
293.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
293.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
293.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
296.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
297.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
298.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	242
299.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	236
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	236
301.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	234
301.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
301.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
304.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	231
305.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
305.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
305.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	230
308.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
309.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
309.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	225
311.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
311.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
313.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
313.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
315.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
315.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	221
317.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	219
317.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
319.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
320.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
320.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
320.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	217
320.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	217
320.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	217
325.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
325.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
325.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	216
328.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
329.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	214
329.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
329.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
329.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
329.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
329.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
335.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
336.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
337.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
337.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
339.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
339.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	207
341.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
341.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
343.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
344.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
345.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	201
346.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	200
347.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	199
348.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
348.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
350.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
350.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
352.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
352.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	195
354.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
355.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
356.	Janin Ullmann,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	190
356.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	190
358.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	189
358.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
360.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
361.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
361.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
363.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	185
364.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
365.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
365.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
365.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
368.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
368.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	182
370.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
370.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
372.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
373.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
373.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
373.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	179
376.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
376.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
378.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
378.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
378.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
378.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
382.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
382.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
384.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
384.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
386.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
387.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
387.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
389.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	169
390.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
391.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	167
392.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
392.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
394.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	165
394.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
396.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
397.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
397.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
399.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
400.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	161
401.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
402.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
403.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	158
403.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
405.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	156
405.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	156
405.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
408.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
408.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	155
410.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	154
410.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
412.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	153
413.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
413.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
415.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	151
415.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
415.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
418.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	150
418.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
420.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
420.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
420.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
423.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
423.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
425.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
425.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
427.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
427.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
427.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
427.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
431.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	144
432.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	143
432.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
434.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
435.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
436.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
436.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
436.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
439.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
440.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
440.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
442.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
443.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	136
443.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	136
443.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
446.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
447.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	133
448.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	132
448.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
448.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
448.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
453.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	130
454.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	129
455.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
455.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	128
457.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
457.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
459.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	126
460.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
461.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	124
461.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
461.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
461.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
461.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
466.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
467.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
468.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	120
468.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
468.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	120
468.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
472.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
472.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	119
474.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	118
474.	Tamara Ecclestone,	GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
476.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
476.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
478.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
478.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
478.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
481.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
481.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	114
483.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
483.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
483.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	113
486.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
486.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	112
486.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
489.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
489.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
491.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
491.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
491.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
494.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	109
494.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	109
496.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
496.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
498.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
498.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
500.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
500.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
500.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
500.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	106
500.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
500.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
506.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
506.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
506.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
509.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	104
509.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
509.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
509.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
509.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
509.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
509.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
516.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
516.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	103
516.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
519.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
519.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
519.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
522.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	101
523.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
524.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	99
524.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
524.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
527.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
527.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
529.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	96
529.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	96
529.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	96
532.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
533.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	94
533.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	94
533.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
536.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
537.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
537.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
537.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
537.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
537.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
542.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
542.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
542.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	91
542.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
542.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
547.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
547.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
549.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	88
549.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
549.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
549.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
549.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
549.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
549.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
556.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	87
556.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
558.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
558.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
558.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
561.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	85
561.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
561.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
561.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
561.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
561.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	85
561.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
561.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	85
569.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
569.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
569.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
569.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	84
569.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
569.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
569.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
569.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
569.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
578.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
578.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
578.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
578.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
582.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
582.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
582.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
582.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
586.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
586.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
586.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	81
586.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	81
586.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	81
591.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
591.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	80
591.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
591.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
595.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
595.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
597.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
597.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
599.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
599.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
599.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
602.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	76
602.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
602.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	76
602.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
602.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	76
607.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
607.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
607.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
607.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	75
611.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
611.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
611.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
614.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	73
615.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	72
615.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
615.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
615.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
615.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	72
615.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	72
621.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
621.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	71
621.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	71
621.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
625.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	70
625.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
625.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
628.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
628.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
630.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
630.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
630.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
630.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
630.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
635.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	67
635.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
637.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	66
637.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
639.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
639.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
639.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
639.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
639.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
639.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
645.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	64
645.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
647.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
647.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
647.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
647.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
647.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
647.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
653.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
653.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
655.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	61
656.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	60
656.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	60
656.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
656.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
656.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
656.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	60
656.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
656.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
656.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
656.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
666.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
666.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
666.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
666.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
666.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
666.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
666.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
666.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
666.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
666.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
676.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
676.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
676.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
679.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
679.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
679.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
679.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
683.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
683.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
683.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
683.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
683.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
683.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
683.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
690.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	55
690.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
690.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
690.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	55
690.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
695.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
695.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
695.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
695.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	54
695.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
695.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
695.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
695.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
703.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
703.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
703.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
703.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
703.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
703.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
703.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
710.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
710.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
710.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
710.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	52
710.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	52
710.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
710.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
710.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
710.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
719.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
719.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
719.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
719.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
723.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
723.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
723.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
723.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
723.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
723.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
723.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
723.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
723.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
732.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	49
732.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
732.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
732.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
732.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
732.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
738.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
738.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
738.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
738.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
738.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
743.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
743.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
743.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	47
743.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
743.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
743.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
743.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
743.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	47
743.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
752.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
752.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
752.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
752.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
752.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
752.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
752.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
759.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
759.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
759.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
759.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
759.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
759.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	45
759.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
759.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
759.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
768.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
768.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
768.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
768.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
768.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
768.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	44
768.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
768.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
768.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
768.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	44
778.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
778.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
778.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
778.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
778.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
778.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
784.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
784.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
784.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
784.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
784.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
784.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
790.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	41
790.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
790.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	41
790.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	13.03.95 in Vail/USA,	41
790.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
790.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	41
796.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
796.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
796.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	40
796.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
796.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
796.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
796.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
803.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
803.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
803.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
803.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
803.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
808.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
808.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
808.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
808.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
808.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
808.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
814.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
814.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
814.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
814.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
814.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	37
814.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
814.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
814.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
814.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
814.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
824.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
824.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
824.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
824.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
824.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
824.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
830.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
830.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
830.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
830.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	35
830.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
830.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
830.	Lea Wagner,	D,	15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,	35
830.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
830.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
830.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
830.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
841.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	34
841.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
841.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
841.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
841.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
841.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
841.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
841.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
841.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
841.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	34
841.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
852.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	33
852.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
852.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
852.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	33
852.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
852.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	33
852.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
852.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
852.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
852.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	33
852.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
852.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
852.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
852.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
866.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
866.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
866.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
866.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
866.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
866.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
866.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
866.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
866.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
866.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
876.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	31
876.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
876.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
876.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
876.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	31
876.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
876.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
876.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
876.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
876.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
876.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
887.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
887.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
887.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
887.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
887.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
887.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
887.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
887.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
887.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
887.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
887.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
887.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
887.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	30
887.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	30
887.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
887.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
887.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
904.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
904.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
904.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
904.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
904.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
904.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
904.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
904.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
904.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
904.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
904.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
904.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	29
904.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
904.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
904.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
904.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
904.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
904.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
904.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
923.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
923.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
923.	Annalena Baerbock,	D,	15.12.80 in Hannover/D,	28
923.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
923.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
923.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
923.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
923.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
923.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
923.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
923.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
923.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
923.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
923.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
923.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
923.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
923.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
940.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	27
940.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
940.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
940.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
940.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
940.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	27
940.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
940.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
940.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
940.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
940.	Italia Ricci,	CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
940.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
940.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
940.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
940.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
940.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
956.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	26
956.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
956.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
956.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
956.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
956.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	26
956.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
956.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
956.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
956.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
956.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
956.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
956.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	26
956.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
970.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
970.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
970.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
970.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
970.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
970.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	25
970.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
970.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
970.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
970.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
970.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
970.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
970.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	25
970.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
984.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
984.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
984.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	24
984.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
984.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
984.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
984.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
984.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
984.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
984.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
994.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
994.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
994.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
994.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
994.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
994.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
994.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
994.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
994.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
994.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
994.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
994.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
994.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
994.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
994.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
994.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
1010.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
1010.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
1010.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
1010.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	22
1010.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	22
1010.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
1010.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
1010.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
1010.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
1010.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
1010.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
1010.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
1010.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
1010.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	22
1010.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
1010.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
1010.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
1010.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	22
1010.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1010.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
1030.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1030.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1030.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1030.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1030.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1030.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	21
1030.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1030.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1030.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	21
1030.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1030.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1030.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	21
1030.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1030.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1030.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1030.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1030.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1030.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1030.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1030.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1030.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1030.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1030.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1053.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1053.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1053.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1053.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1053.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1053.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1053.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1053.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1053.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1053.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1053.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1053.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1053.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1053.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1053.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	20
1053.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1053.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1053.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	20
1053.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1053.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1073.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1073.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1073.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1073.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1073.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1073.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1073.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1073.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1073.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1073.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1073.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1073.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1073.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1073.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	19
1073.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1073.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1073.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1073.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1073.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1073.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1073.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	19
1073.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1073.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1073.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1073.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1073.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	19
1099.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1099.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1099.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1099.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1099.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1099.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1099.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1099.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1099.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1099.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1099.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1099.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1099.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1099.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1099.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1099.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1099.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1099.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1099.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	18
1099.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1099.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1099.	Sylvia Walker,	D,	16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,	18
1099.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1099.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1099.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1099.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1099.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1126.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1126.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1126.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1126.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1126.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1126.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1126.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1126.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1126.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1126.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1126.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1126.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1126.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1126.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1126.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1126.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1126.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1126.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1126.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1126.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1126.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1147.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1147.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1147.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1147.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1147.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1147.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1147.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1147.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1147.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1147.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1147.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1147.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1147.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1147.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1147.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1147.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1147.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1147.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1147.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1147.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1147.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1147.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1147.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1147.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1147.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1147.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1147.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1147.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1147.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1147.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1147.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1178.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1178.	Amy Mußul,	D,	24.04.91 in Berlin/D,	15
1178.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1178.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1178.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	15
1178.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1178.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1178.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1178.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1178.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1178.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1178.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1178.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1178.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	15
1178.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1178.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1178.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1178.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1178.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1178.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	15
1178.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1178.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1178.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1178.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1178.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1178.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1204.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1204.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1204.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1204.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1204.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1204.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1204.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1204.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1204.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1204.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1204.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1204.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	14
1204.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	14
1204.	Emilia Schüle,	D,	28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,	14
1204.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1204.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1204.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1204.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1204.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	07.10.93 in Köln/D,	14
1204.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	14
1204.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1204.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1204.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1204.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1204.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1204.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1204.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1204.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1204.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1204.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1204.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1204.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1204.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1204.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1204.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1204.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1204.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1204.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1204.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1204.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1204.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1204.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1204.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1204.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1248.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1248.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1248.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1248.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1248.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1248.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1248.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1248.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	13
1248.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1248.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1248.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1248.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1248.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1248.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1248.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1248.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1248.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1248.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1248.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1248.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1248.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1248.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1248.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1248.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1248.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1248.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1248.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1248.	Tristin Mays,	USA,	10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,	13
1248.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1277.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1277.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1277.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1277.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1277.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1277.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1277.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1277.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1277.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1277.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1277.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	12
1277.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1277.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1277.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1277.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1277.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1277.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1277.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1277.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1277.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1277.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1277.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1277.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1277.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1277.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1277.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1277.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1277.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1277.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1277.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1277.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1277.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1277.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1277.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1277.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1277.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1277.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1277.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1277.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1277.	Wendela Horz,	D,	09.12.69 in Speyer/D,	12
1277.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1318.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1318.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1318.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1318.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
1318.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1318.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1318.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1318.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1318.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1318.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1318.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1318.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1318.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1318.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1318.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	11
1318.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1318.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1318.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1318.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1318.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1318.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1318.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1318.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1318.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1318.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1318.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1318.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1318.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1318.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1318.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1318.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1318.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1318.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1318.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1318.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1318.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1318.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	11
1318.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1318.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1363.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1363.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1363.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1363.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1363.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1363.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1363.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1363.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1363.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1363.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1363.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1363.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1363.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1363.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1363.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1363.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1363.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1363.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1363.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1363.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1363.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1363.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1363.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1363.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1363.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1363.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1363.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1363.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1363.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1363.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1363.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1363.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1363.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1363.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1363.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1363.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1363.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1363.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1363.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1363.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1363.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1363.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1363.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1363.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1363.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1363.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1363.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1363.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1363.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1363.	Maude Apatow,	USA,	15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,	10
1363.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1363.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1363.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1363.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1363.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1363.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1363.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1363.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1363.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1363.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1363.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1363.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1363.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1363.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1363.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1363.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1363.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1363.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1363.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1363.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1363.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1363.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1363.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1363.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1363.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1363.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1363.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1363.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1441.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1441.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1441.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1441.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1441.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1441.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1441.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1441.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1441.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1441.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1441.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1441.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1441.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1441.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1441.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1441.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1441.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1441.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1441.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1441.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1441.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1441.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1441.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1441.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1441.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1441.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1441.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1441.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1441.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1441.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1441.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1441.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1441.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1441.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1441.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1441.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1441.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1441.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1441.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1441.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1441.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1441.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1441.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1441.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1441.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1441.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1441.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1441.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1441.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1441.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1441.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1441.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1441.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1441.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1441.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1441.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1441.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1441.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1441.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1441.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1441.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1441.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1441.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1441.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1441.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1441.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1441.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1441.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1441.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1441.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1441.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1441.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1441.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1441.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1441.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1441.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1441.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1441.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1441.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1441.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1441.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1441.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1441.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1441.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1441.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1441.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1441.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1441.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1441.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1441.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1441.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1441.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1533.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1533.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1533.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1533.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1533.	Alycia Debnam_Carey,	AUS,	20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1533.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1533.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1533.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1533.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1533.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1533.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1533.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1533.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1533.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1533.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1533.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1533.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1533.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1533.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1533.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1533.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1533.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1533.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1533.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1533.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1533.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1533.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1533.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1533.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1533.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1533.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1533.	Harley Quinn Smith	USA,	26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,	8
1533.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1533.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1533.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1533.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1533.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1533.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1533.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1533.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1533.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1533.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1533.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1533.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1533.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1533.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1533.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1533.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1533.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1533.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1533.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1533.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1533.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1533.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1533.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1533.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1533.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1533.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1533.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1533.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1533.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1533.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	8
1533.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1533.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1533.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1533.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1533.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1533.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1533.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
1533.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1533.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1533.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1533.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1533.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1533.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1533.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1533.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1533.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1533.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1533.	Svenja Pages,	D, 03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1533.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1533.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1533.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1533.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1533.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1533.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1533.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	8
1533.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1533.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1533.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	8
1533.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1624.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1624.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1624.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1624.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1624.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1624.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1624.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1624.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1624.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1624.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1624.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1624.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1624.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1624.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1624.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1624.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1624.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1624.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1624.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1624.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1624.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1624.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1624.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1624.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1624.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1624.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1624.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1624.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1624.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1624.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1624.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1624.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1624.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1624.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1624.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1624.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1624.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1624.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1624.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1624.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1624.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1624.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1624.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1624.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1624.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1624.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1624.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1624.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1624.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	7
1624.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1624.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1624.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1624.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1624.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1624.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1624.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1624.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1624.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1624.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1624.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1624.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1624.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1624.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1624.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1624.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1624.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1624.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1624.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1624.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1624.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1624.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1624.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1624.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1624.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1698.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1698.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1698.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1698.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1698.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1698.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1698.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1698.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1698.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1698.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1698.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1698.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1698.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1698.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1698.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1698.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1698.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1698.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1698.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1698.	Dina Shihabi,	SAU,	22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,	6
1698.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1698.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1698.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1698.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1698.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1698.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1698.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1698.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1698.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1698.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1698.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	6
1698.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1698.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1698.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1698.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1698.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1698.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1698.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1698.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1698.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1698.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1698.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1698.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1698.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1698.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1698.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1698.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1698.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1698.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1698.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1698.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1698.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1698.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1698.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1698.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1698.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1698.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1698.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	6
1698.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1698.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1698.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1698.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1698.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1698.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1698.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1698.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1698.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1698.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1698.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1698.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1698.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	6
1698.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1698.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1698.	Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1698.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1698.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1698.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1698.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1698.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1698.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1698.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1698.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1698.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1698.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1698.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1698.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1784.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1784.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1784.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1784.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1784.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1784.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1784.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1784.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1784.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1784.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1784.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1784.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1784.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1784.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1784.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1784.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1784.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1784.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1784.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1784.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1784.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1784.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1784.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1784.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1784.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1784.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1784.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1784.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1784.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1784.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1784.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1784.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1784.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1784.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1784.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1784.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1784.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1784.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1784.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1784.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1784.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1784.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1784.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1784.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1784.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1784.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1784.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1784.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1784.	Louisa Jacobson,	USA,	12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1784.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1784.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1784.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1784.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1784.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1784.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1784.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1784.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1784.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1784.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1784.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1784.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1784.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1784.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1784.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1784.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1784.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1784.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1784.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1784.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1784.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1784.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1784.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1784.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1784.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1784.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1784.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1784.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1784.	Sadie Sink,	USA,	16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,	5
1784.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1784.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1784.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1784.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1784.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1784.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1784.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1784.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1784.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1784.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1784.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1784.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1784.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1784.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1784.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1784.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1784.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1784.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1784.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1881.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1881.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1881.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1881.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1881.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1881.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1881.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1881.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1881.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1881.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1881.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1881.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1881.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1881.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1881.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1881.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1881.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1881.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1881.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1881.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1881.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1881.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1881.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1881.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1881.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1881.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1881.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1881.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1881.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1881.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1881.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1881.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1881.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1881.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1881.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1881.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1881.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1881.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1881.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1881.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1881.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1881.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1881.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1881.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1881.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1881.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1881.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1881.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1881.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1881.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1881.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1881.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1881.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1881.	Julia Hartmann,	D,	09.06.85 in Berlin/D,	4
1881.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1881.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1881.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1881.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1881.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1881.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1881.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1881.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1881.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1881.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1881.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1881.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1881.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1881.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1881.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1881.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1881.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1881.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1881.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1881.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1881.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1881.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1881.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1881.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1881.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1881.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1881.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1881.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1881.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1881.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1881.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1881.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1881.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1881.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1881.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1881.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1881.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1881.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1881.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1881.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1881.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1881.	Tina Kay,	LIT,	23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,	4
1881.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1881.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1881.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1881.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1881.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1881.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1983.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1983.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1983.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1983.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1983.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1983.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	3
1983.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1983.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1983.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1983.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1983.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1983.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1983.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1983.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1983.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1983.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1983.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1983.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1983.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1983.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1983.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1983.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1983.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1983.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1983.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1983.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1983.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1983.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1983.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1983.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1983.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1983.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1983.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1983.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1983.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1983.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1983.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1983.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1983.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1983.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1983.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1983.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1983.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1983.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1983.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1983.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1983.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1983.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1983.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1983.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1983.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1983.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1983.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1983.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1983.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1983.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1983.	Kathryn Newton,	USA,	08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,	3
1983.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1983.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1983.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1983.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1983.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1983.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1983.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1983.	Marie-Therese Helmschmied,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,	3
1983.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1983.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1983.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1983.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1983.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1983.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1983.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1983.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1983.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1983.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1983.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1983.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1983.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1983.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1983.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1983.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1983.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1983.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1983.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1983.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1983.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1983.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1983.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1983.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1983.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1983.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1983.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1983.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1983.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1983.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1983.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1983.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1983.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1983.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1983.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1983.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1983.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1983.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1983.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2087.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2087.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2087.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2087.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2087.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2087.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2087.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2087.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2087.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2087.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2087.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2087.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2087.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2087.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2087.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2087.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2087.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2087.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2087.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2087.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2087.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2087.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2087.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2087.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2087.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2087.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2087.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2087.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2087.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2087.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2087.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2087.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2087.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2087.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2087.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2087.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2087.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2087.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2087.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2087.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2087.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2087.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2087.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2087.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2087.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2087.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2087.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2087.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2087.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2087.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2087.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2087.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2087.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2087.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2087.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2087.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2087.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2087.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2087.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2087.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2087.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2087.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2087.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2087.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2087.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2087.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2087.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2087.	Jodie Comer,	GB,	11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,	2
2087.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2087.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	2
2087.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2087.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2087.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2087.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2087.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2087.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2087.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2087.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2087.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2087.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2087.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2087.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2087.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2087.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2087.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2087.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2087.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2087.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2087.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2087.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2087.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2087.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2087.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2087.	Nazan Gökdemir,	D,	31.12.80 in Hannover/D,	2
2087.	nyyxxii,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	2
2087.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2087.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2087.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2087.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2087.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2087.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2087.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2087.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2087.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2087.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2087.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2087.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2087.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2087.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2087.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2087.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2087.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2087.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	2
2087.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2087.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2087.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2087.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2087.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2087.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2087.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2087.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2087.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2087.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2210.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2210.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2210.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2210.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2210.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2210.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2210.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2210.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2210.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2210.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2210.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2210.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2210.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2210.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2210.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2210.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	1
2210.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2210.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2210.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2210.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2210.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2210.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2210.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2210.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2210.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2210.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2210.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2210.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2210.	Camila Mendes,	USA,	29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,	1
2210.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2210.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2210.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2210.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2210.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2210.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2210.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2210.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2210.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2210.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2210.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2210.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2210.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2210.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2210.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2210.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2210.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2210.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2210.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2210.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2210.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2210.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2210.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2210.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2210.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2210.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2210.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2210.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2210.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2210.	Hanna Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,	1
2210.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2210.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2210.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2210.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2210.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2210.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2210.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2210.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2210.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2210.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2210.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2210.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2210.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2210.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2210.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2210.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2210.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2210.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2210.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2210.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2210.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2210.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2210.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2210.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2210.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2210.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2210.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2210.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2210.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2210.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2210.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2210.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2210.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2210.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2210.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2210.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2210.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2210.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2210.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2210.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2210.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2210.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2210.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2210.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2210.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2210.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2210.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2210.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2210.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2210.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2210.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2210.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2210.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2210.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2210.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2210.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2210.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2210.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2210.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2210.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2210.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2210.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2210.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2210.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2210.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2210.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2210.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2210.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2210.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2210.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2210.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2210.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2210.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2210.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2210.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2210.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2210.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2210.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2210.	Ulrike C. Tscharre,	D,	15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,	1
2210.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2210.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2210.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2210.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2210.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2210.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2210.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2210.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2210.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2210.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## congo64 (30 Apr. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (51) *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	209
2.	Helene Fischer,	D,	202
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	186*
4.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	178
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	147
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	130
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	92
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	70
9.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	68
10.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	60
11.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	58
12.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	57
12.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	57
14.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	56
14.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	56
16.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	55
17.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	52
17.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	52
19.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	51
20.	Miriam Lange,	D,	50
21.	Jana Azizi,	D,	49
22.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	45
23.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	44
24.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	42
25.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	41
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	41
27.	Anissa Kate,	F,	40
27.	Eva Imhof,	D,	40
27.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	40
27.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	40
27.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	40
27.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	40
27.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	40
27.	Ramona Drews,	D,	40
35.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	39
35.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	39
37.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	37
37.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	37
37.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	37
37.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	37
37.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	37
42.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	36
42.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	36
42.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	36
42.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	36
42.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	36
42.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	36
48.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	35
48.	Judith Rakers,	D,	35
50.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	34
50.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	34


*Grüße congo64 *


----------



## Ryan Atwood (30 Apr. 2022)

April 2022 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Sophia Bush 
06.) Amira Tröger
07.) Natalie Langer
08.) Laura Papendick
09.) Helene Fischer 
10.) Freya Allan


----------



## hound815 (1 Mai 2022)

Für Mai 

1. Olivia Wilde 


 

 

 
2. Maggie Rogers


 

 

 
3. Gillian Anderson


 

 

 
4. Elizabeth Olsen


 

 
5. Diane Kruger


 

 
6. Brie Larson


 
7. Maya Hawke


 
8. Jane Levy



9. Anya Taylor-Joy


 
10. Danielle Haim USA, 16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA, Alana Haim USA, 15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA & Este Haim USA, 14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA


 


​


----------



## brian69 (1 Mai 2022)

*Mai 2022*

.
*1. Olivia Wilde*







*2. Natalie Dormer 3. Katheryn Winnick*




 



*
4. Emilia Clarke 5 Brittany Snow 6. Lucy Hale*




 

 




*7. Alexandra Daddario 8. Ana de Armas 9. Scarlett Johansson*




 

 




*10.
Hailee Steinfeld - Keri Russell - Sydney Sweeney*




 

 

​


----------



## kamy (1 Mai 2022)

*2022 – 05	

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Lili Paul-Roncalli
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Lea Wagner
6.	Viviane Geppert
7.	Elena Bruhn
8.	Jana Azizi
9.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nina Moghaddam
10.	Steffi Brungs
10.	Arzu Bazman
*


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2022)

*01. Kristen Stewart
*




02. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
03. Heather Baron Gracie 
04. Alexandra Fonsatti
05. Taylor Momsen
06. Kiernan Shipka
07. Marisa Ehret
08. Jana Wosnitza
09. Phoebe Tonkin
10. Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## maggi77 (2 Mai 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Khloe Terae
7. Abigail Clarke
8. Sylvija Vasilevska
9. Chloe Sims
10. Demi Rose Mawby


----------



## tino2003 (3 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022


1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## benedikt (10 Mai 2022)

Mai- Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Kendall Jenner
05. Lorena Rae
06. Vanessa Fuchs
07. Kaia Gerber
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Lena Gercke
10. Frida Aasen
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Gintare Sudziute


----------



## duda2 (10 Mai 2022)

1. Alessia Cara 
2. Olivia Holt
3. Zoë Kravitz
4. Kaitlyn Dever 
5. Laura Papendick
6. Emilia Clarke 
7. Olivia Rodrigo
8. Alina Merkau 
9. Viviane Geppert
10. Zendaya 
10. Victoria Justice 
10. Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## hsvmann (10 Mai 2022)

*05 / 22*

1. Helene Fischer 
2. Alica Schmidt 
3. Vanessa Mai 
4. Viviane Geppert 
5. Jessica Alba 
6. Shay Mitchell 
7. Delta Goodrem 
8. Megan Fox 
9. Nazan Eckes 
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## lappi (12 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Christine Haberlander
3 Léa Seydoux
4 Katie Holmes
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Beatrice Egli
7 Birgitte Schrowange
8 Keira Knightley
9 Charlize Theron
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## ManuN (13 Mai 2022)

Mai 22

01.	Helene Fischer
02.	Alica Schmidt
03.	Fernanda Brandao
04.	Nazan Eckes
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Franca Lehfeldt
08.	Elena Bruhn
09.	Anna Fleischauer
10.	Johanna Klum
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Mai 2022)

hier mein Mai-Voting:




1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Katja Losch
6.) Susan Link
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Gundula Gause
9.) Bianca Berding
10.) Katja Horneffer und Yve Fehring


----------



## christinalover (22 Mai 2022)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Ramona Drews
3. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
4. Bea Peters
5. Raffaella Fico
6. Shari Pendelton
7. Verena Kerth
8. Milica Polskaya
9. Lauren Marsden
10. Kim Kanner


----------



## NEF (24 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022
*
1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Cav (25 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022

1. Irina Shayk


 

2. Alessandra Ambrosio


 

3. Alica Schmidt


 

4. Izabel Goulart


 

5. Maria Menounos


 

6. Victoria Justice


 

7. Stacy Keibler


 

8. Kimberley Garner


 

9. Carla Ossa


 

10. Sylvie Meis


 

10. Lena Gercke


 

10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## congo64 (25 Mai 2022)

*MAI 2022 * 

1.	Helene Fischer 


 
2.	Delta Godrem 


 
3.	Alica Schmidt 


 
4.	Lili Paul-Roncalli 


 
5.	Ana Mena 


 
6.	Jessica Lynn 


 
7.	Chloe Bennet 


 
8.	Shay Mitchell 


 
9.	Viviane Geppert 


 
10.	Michelle Keegan 


 
10.	Jessica Alba 


 
10.	Megan Fox


----------



## StefanKa (27 Mai 2022)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Susanne Seel






3. Ania Niedieck






4. Alexandra Fonsatti






5. Alyssa Milano






6. Valea Katharina Scalabrino






7. Mai Duong Kieu






8. Yana Gercke






9. Sarah Bogen






10. Ulrike Frank


----------



## Walt (27 Mai 2022)

Hier ist Walt's Voting für den Mai 2022:


1. Lena Gercke





2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck





5. Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl





6. Amy Mußul





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Josephine Becker





9. Felicitas Woll





10. Natalie Geisenberger


----------



## Don Sven (27 Mai 2022)

1. Lena Gercke





2. Nina Weisz





3. Michaela Kaniber





4. Carina Koller,D, 14.10.1996 in Hamburg/D





5. Charlotte Maihoff





6. Birte Glang





7. Iris Mareike Steen





8. Jessica Ginkel





9. Theresa Underberg





10. Renée Weibel


----------



## taurus79 (29 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022

1. Jasmin Wagner
2. Victoria Swarovski
3. Emilia Schüle
4. Isabelle Körner
5. Janin Ullmann
6. Stephanie Puls
7. Mareile Höppner 
8. Laura Wontorra
9. Miriam Lange
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Makak (29 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022:

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
3. Alizé Lim
4. Camila Cabello
5. Sandy Mölling
6. Ania Niedieck
7. Kristen Stewart
8. Kelly Brook
9. Stefanie Hertel
10. Maybrit Illner


----------



## goldlena (31 Mai 2022)

1.❤Mikaela Schiffrin 2. ❤Ruth Hofmann 3. ❤Annika Jung 4.❤ Melissa Deines 5.❤ Vivian Geppert 6. ❤Helene Fischer 7. ❤Victoria Justice 8.❤ Laura Wontorra 9. ❤Gulia Gwinn 10. ❤Lena Goessling 10. ❤Vanessa Mai 10. ❤Marlene lufen


----------



## Quick Nick (31 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022 Voting

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
04. Mila Kunis
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Veronika Klimovits
07. Laura Papendick 
08. Serena Salecker
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Sylvia Walker


----------



## Devilfish (31 Mai 2022)

Mai

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Chrissy Costanza
5. Taylor Momsen
6. Miranda Cosgrove
7. Camila Cabello
8. Sabrina Carpenter
9. Demi Lovato
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022


*Bar Refaeli*



:jumping: :drip:
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Blake Lively
Michelle Hunziker
Nazan Eckes
Alessandra Ambrosio 
Diane Kruger
Kimberley Garner


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.05.2022 *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	8433
2.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	8246
3.	Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	5367*

4.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,	4693
5.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	3230
6.	Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	2768
7.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	2734
8.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,	2571
8.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,	2571
10.	Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	2495
11.	Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	2456
12.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,	2335
13.	Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	2161
14.	Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	2067
15.	Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen/D,	2036
16.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,	1932
17.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,	1909
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,	1842
19.	Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	1815
20.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,	1723
21.	Alina Merkau,	D,	21.03.86 in Berlin/D,	1670
22.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	1660
23.	Annika Lau (Kipp),	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	1628
24.	Christina Aguilera,	USA,	18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,	1533
25.	Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,	1496
26.	Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	1407
27.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	1388
28.	Veronika Klimovits,	EST,	02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,	1358
29.	Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1352
30.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	1322
31.	Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	1315
32.	Anna Kournikova,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	1304
33.	Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,	1277
34.	Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1268
35.	Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	1266
36.	Natalie Portman,	ISR/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,	1230
37.	Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,	1203
38.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	1173
39.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,	1126
40.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,	1124
41.	Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,	1113
42.	Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	1103
43.	Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,	1102
44.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,	1098
45.	Sarah Lombardi (Engels),	D,	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	1090
46.	Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,	1072
47.	Kimberley Garner,	GB,	07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,	1055
48.	Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	1039
49.	Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	1035
50.	Jennifer Lawrence,	USA,	15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,	1021
51.	Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	1007
52.	Ariana Grande,	USA,	26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,	987
53.	Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	977
54.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	08.11.98 in Worms/D,	973
55.	Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	962
56.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	951
57.	Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	928
58.	Alicia Vikander,	SWE,	03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,	922
59.	Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	919
60.	Charlize Theron,	ZAF/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,	910
61.	Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	908
62.	Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	877
63.	Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,	873
64.	Petra Nemcova,	CZE,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,	869
65.	Linda Mürtz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	850
66.	Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	845
67.	Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	844
68.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	12.08.92 in London/GB,	838
69.	Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	826
70.	Jana Azizi,	D,	01.03.90 in Mainz/D,	811
71.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	803
71.	Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	803
73.	Hayley Atwell,	GB,	05.04.82 in London/GB,	794
74.	Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	784
75.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,	779
76.	Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	775
76.	Sarah Gadon,	CAN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,	775
78.	Annemarie Carpendale,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	772
78.	Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,	772
80.	Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	763
81.	Romy Hiller,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	758
82.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,	750
83.	Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,	742
84.	Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	740
85.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,	735
86.	Adriana Lima,	BRA,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,	727
87.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	721
88.	Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	715
89.	Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,	693
90.	Melissa Benoist,	USA,	04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,	686
91.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,	680
92.	Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	679
93.	Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	657
93.	Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	657
95.	Chloe Grace Moretz,	USA,	10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,	651
96.	Magdalena Voigt,	D,	11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,	650
97.	Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	644
98.	Emilia Clarke,	GB,	01.04.87 in London/GB,	640
99.	Scarlett Johansson,	USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 626
100.	Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	619
101.	Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	609
102.	Alexandra Daddario,	USA,	16.03.86 in New York/USA,	603
103.	Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	599
104.	Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,	598
105.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	596
106.	Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	576
107.	Vanessa Fuchs,	D,	22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	570
108.	Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	569
109.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,	562
110.	Lily Collins,	GB,	18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,	558
111.	Sylvia Hoeks,	NL,	01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,	553
112.	Joan Severance,	USA,	23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	548
113.	Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	540
114.	Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	539
115.	Diane Willems,	BEL,	18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,	538
116.	Sila Sahin,	D/TUR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	535
117.	Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	532
118.	Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	531
119.	Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	529
120.	Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	526
121.	Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	525
122.	Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,	523
123.	Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	517
124.	Anissa Kate,	F,	07.05.87 in Lyon/F,	516
125.	Stephanie Puls,	D,	xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,	515
126.	Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	513
126.	Eva Imhof,	D,	30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,	513
126.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,	513
129.	Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	510
130.	Ruby O. Fee,	D,	07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,	507
131.	Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	505
132.	Veronika Fasterova,	CZE,	08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,	503
133.	Katheryn Winnick,	CAN,	17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,	502
134.	Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	500
134.	Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	500
136.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,	498
137.	Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	496
138.	Demi Lovato,	USA,	20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,	487
139.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	483
140.	Jule Gölsdorf,	D,	12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,	482
141.	Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	481
142.	Antje Wöhnke,	D,	08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,	480
143.	Frauke Ludowig,	D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	479
144.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	xx.03.89 in xxx/D,	475
144.	Shakira,	COL,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,	475
146.	Nadine Menz,	D,	01.01.90 in Bonn/D,	474
147.	Maira Rothe,	D,	06.09.80 in Berlin/D,	471
148.	Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	468
148.	Jordana Brewster,	USA,	26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,	468
150.	Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	466
151.	Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	463
152.	Caroline Wozniacki,	DNK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,	462
153.	Annika Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,	451
154.	Laura Dünnwald,	D,	02.05.74 in Berlin/D,	450
155.	Jessica Chastain,	USA,	24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,	448
155.	Natalie Dormer,	GB,	11.02.82 in Reading/GB,	448
157.	Inez Bjørg David,	DNK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,	447
158.	Xenia Tchoumitcheva,	CH,	05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,	444
159.	Dorothee Bär,	D,	09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,	441
160.	Rachel Miner,	USA,	29.07.80 in New York/USA,	436
160.	Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	436
162.	Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	431
163.	Anouschka Horn,	D,	10.06.67 in München/D,	430
163.	Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	430
165.	Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	428
165.	Nelly Furtado,	PRT/CAN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,	428
167.	Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	421
168.	Laura Wontorra,	D,	26.02.89 in Bremen/D,	420
169.	Katrin Albsteiger,	D,	20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,	419
170.	Hailee Steinfeld,	USA,	11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,	415
170.	Rachael Taylor,	AUS,	11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,	415
172.	Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	413
173.	Pamela Anderson,	CAN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,	412
174.	Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	406
175.	Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	404
175.	Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	404
175.	Vivien Wulf,	D,	14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,	404
178.	Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,	400
179.	Sara Sampaio,	PRT,	21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,	398
180.	Emily VanCamp,	CAN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,	397
181.	Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	395
181.	Mandy Grace (Capristo),	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	395
183.	Jena Malone,	USA,	21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,	394
184.	Lorena Rae,	D,	08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,	391
184.	Susan Link,	D,	19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,	391
186.	Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	390
186.	Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	390
188.	Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	389
189.	Asli Bayram,	D/TUR,	01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,	388
189.	Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	388
191.	Saoirse Ronan,	IRL,	12.04.94 in New York/USA,	387
192.	Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	386
192.	Ilse DeLange,	NL,	13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,	386
194.	Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	385
195.	Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	379
196.	Phoebe Tonkin,	AUS,	12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,	378
197.	Kaia Jordan Gerber,	USA,	03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,	376
198.	Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	375
199.	Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	369
200.	Bella Lesnik,	D,	xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	368
201.	Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	365
202.	Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	361
203.	Elizabeth Gillies,	USA,	26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,	356
204.	Abigail Clarke,	GB,	06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,	354
205.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,	352
206.	Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	350
207.	Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,	CAN,	01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,	347
208.	Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	345
209.	Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	342
209.	Vaile Fuchs,	D,	03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,	342
211.	Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	341
212.	Beatrice Egli,	CH,	21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,	340
212.	Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	340
212.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	03.05.94 in London/GB,	340
215.	Emily Ratajkowski,	USA,	07.06.91 in London/GB,	339
215.	Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	339
217.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	02.05.92 in Backnang/D,	338
218.	Angelina Heger,	D,	04.02.92 in Berlin/D,	337
218.	Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	337
220.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	336
221.	Georgia Salpa,	IRL,	14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,	335
222.	Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	331
223.	Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	330
224.	Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	326
225.	Antonia Michalsky,	D,	10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,	325
226.	Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	324
227.	Yve Fehring,	D,	17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,	322
228.	Erica Durance,	CAN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,	320
229.	Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	319
229.	Nicole Scherzinger,	USA,	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	319
231.	Tanja Tischewitsch,	D,	18.08.89 in Hannover/D,	317
232.	Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	314
232.	Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	314
232.	Serena Salecker,	D,	24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,	314
235.	Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	313
236.	Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),	AUS,	10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,	309
237.	Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	307
237.	Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	307
239.	Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,	305
240.	Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	304
241.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	302
242.	Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	300
242.	Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	300
242.	Laura Papendick,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,	300
245.	Sophie Turner,	GB,	21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,	298
246.	Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	295
246.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	295
248.	Nina Agdal,	DNK,	26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,	294
249.	Ana de Armas,	CUB,	30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,	293
249.	Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,	293
251.	Kristina Lüdke,	D,	22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,	291
252.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	288
252.	Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	288
254.	Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	287
255.	Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	285
256.	Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	283
256.	Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	283
258.	Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	280
258.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	280
260.	Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,	278
260.	Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	278
260.	Kelli Berglund,	USA,	09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,	278
263.	Eva Diederich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,	274
263.	Lindsay Ellingson,	USA,	19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,	274
265.	Giselle Bündchen,	BRA,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,	273
265.	Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	273
267.	Linda Zervakis,	D/GRE,	xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,	272
267.	Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	272
267.	Stefanie Giesinger,	D,	27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,	272
270.	Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,	271
271.	Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	270
272.	Margot Robbie,	AUS,	02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,	268
273.	Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	267
274.	Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	266
274.	Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	266
274.	Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	266
277.	Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	264
278.	Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	263
279.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,	260
280.	Mara Bergmann,	D,	31.08.82 in Köln/D,	259
280.	Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	259
282.	Demi Rose Mawby,	GB,	27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,	258
283.	Harriet von Waldenfels,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,	257
283.	Jessy Wellmer,	D,	05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,	257
283.	Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	257
286.	Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	254
287.	Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	253
287.	Gintare Sudziute,	LIT,	18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,	253
289.	Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	252
290.	Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	251
291.	Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	250
292.	Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	249
293.	Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	248
293.	Elisha Cuthbert,	CAN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,	248
293.	Sydney Sierota,	USA,	21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	248
296.	Ana Plasencia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	247
297.	Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	244
298.	Priyanka Chopra,	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	242
299.	Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,	236
299.	Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	236
301.	Ina Dietz,	D,	23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	234
301.	Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	234
301.	Rita Ora,	GB,	26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,	234
301.	Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	234
305.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	04.05.98 in München/D,	232
306.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,	231
307.	Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	230
307.	Felicity Jones,	GB,	17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,	230
307.	Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in Bochum/D,	230
310.	Sabrina Carpenter,	USA,	11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,	229
311.	Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),	D,	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	228
312.	Susanne Seel,	D,	09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,	226
313.	Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	225
314.	Linda Marlen Runge,	D,	11.03.86 in Marburg/D,	223
314.	Mariangela Scelsi,	I,	03.04.84 in Ulm/D,	223
314.	Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	223
317.	Celine Bethmann,	D,	04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,	222
317.	Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	222
317.	Nela Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	222
320.	Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	221
320.	Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	221
322.	Beth Behrs,	USA,	26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,	219
323.	Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	218
324.	Aline von Drateln,	D,	25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,	217
324.	Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	217
326.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,	216
326.	Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	216
326.	Joanna Krupa,	POL,	23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,	216
326.	Lily James,	GB,	05.04.89 in Esher/GB,	216
330.	Nora Koppen,	D,	08.09.89 in Köln/D,	215
331.	Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,	214
331.	Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	214
331.	Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	214
331.	Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	214
331.	Stana Katic,	CAN,	26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,	214
336.	Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	212
337.	Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	211
338.	Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	209
338.	Anna Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	209
340.	Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	207
341.	Isabela Moner,	USA,	10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,	206
341.	Pinar Atalay,	D/TUR,	27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,	206
343.	Daisy Ridley,	GB,	10.04.92 in London/GB,	204
344.	Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	202
344.	Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,	202
346.	Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	200
347.	Franziska Benz,	D,	06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,	199
348.	Chryssanthi Kavazi, GRE,	28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,	198
348.	Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	198
350.	Ashley Greene,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	196
350.	Janin Ullmann,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	196
350.	Kay-Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	196
353.	Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	195
353.	Heather Graham,	USA,	29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,	195
355.	Laura Marano,	USA,	29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	193
356.	Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	192
357.	Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	190
357.	Maria Wedig,	D,	14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,	190
357.	Michaela Kaniber,	D,	14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,	190
360.	Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	189
360.	Michelle Uhrig,	D,	20.01.96 in Berlin/D,	189
362.	Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	188
363.	Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	186
363.	Lejla-X (Schoen),	D,	05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,	186
365.	AJ Lee,	USA,	19.03.87 in Union City/USA,	184
366.	Aylin Tezel,	D/TUR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	183
366.	Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	183
366.	Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),	GB,	17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,	183
369.	Josephine Skriver,	DNK,	14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	182
370.	Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	181
370.	Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	181
372.	Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	180
373.	Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	179
373.	Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	179
373.	Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,	179
376.	Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	177
376.	Martha Hunt,	USA,	27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,	177
378.	Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	176
378.	Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	176
378.	Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	176
378.	Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	176
382.	A.J. Cook,	CAN,	22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,	174
382.	Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	174
384.	Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA,	15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	173
384.	Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,	D/IRN,	xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,	173
386.	Susanne Tockan,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,	171
387.	Jaimie Alexander,	USA,	12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,	170
387.	Katja Horneffer,	D,	13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,	170
387.	Olivia Holt,	USA,	05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,	170
387.	Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	170
391.	Katherine Langford,	AUS,	29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,	168
392.	Charlotte Engelhardt,	NOR/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,	167
393.	Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	166
393.	Kaylani Lei,	USA,	05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,	166
395.	Barbara Palvin,	HUN,	08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,	165
395.	Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln/D,	165
397.	Chantal Janzen,	NL,	05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,	164
398.	Iris Kavka,	SLO,	24.01.91 in ?/SLO,	163
398.	Naomi Scott,	GB,	06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,	163
400.	Elizabeth Olsen,	USA,	06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	162
400.	Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	162
402.	Julie Henderson,	USA,	05.03.86 in Houston/USA,	160
403.	Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	159
404.	Catherine Vogel,	D,	18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,	158
404.	Pinar Tanrikolu,	D,	05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,	158
406.	Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	157
407.	Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	156
407.	Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	156
407.	Lena Lotzen,	D,	11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,	156
410.	Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	155
410.	Suzan Anbeh,	D,	08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,	155
412.	Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	154
413.	Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	152
413.	Verena Püschel,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,	152
415.	Anne Willmes,	D,	17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,	151
415.	Marlen Neuenschwander,	D,	26.04.89 in München(?)/D,	151
415.	Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	151
418.	Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,	GB,	28.12.78 in London/GB,	150
418.	Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München/D,	150
420.	Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),	D,	06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,	149
420.	Katharina Boger,	D,	24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,	149
420.	Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	149
423.	Carly Rae Jepsen,	CAN,	21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,	147
423.	Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	147
425.	Pia Toscano,	USA,	14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,	146
425.	Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	146
427.	Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	145
427.	Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	145
427.	Deborah Ann Woll,	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	145
427.	Kaya Scodelario,	GB,	13.03.92 in London/GB,	145
427.	Maggie Rogers,	USA,	25.04.94 in Easton/USA,	145
432.	Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),	D,	xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,	144
433.	Nele Schenker,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,	143
433.	Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	143
435.	Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	142
436.	Svenja Jung,	D,	28.05.93 in Weroth/D,	141
437.	Emily Blunt,	GB,	23.02.83 in London/GB,	140
437.	Katja Woywood,	D,	10.05.71 in Berlin/D,	140
437.	Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	140
440.	Angourie Rice,	AUS,	01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,	139
441.	Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	138
441.	Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	138
443.	Amira Tröger,	D,	? in ?,	137
443.	Maria Voscania,	D,	09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,	137
445.	Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	136
445.	Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	136
447.	Sophia Bush,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	135
448.	Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	134
449.	Kara del Toro,	USA,	18.08.93 in Houston/USA	133
450.	Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,	132
450.	Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	132
450.	Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	132
450.	Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	132
454.	Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	131
455.	Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	130
456.	Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	128
456.	Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),	USA,	26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,	128
458.	Jasmin Schwiers,	BEL,	11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,	127
458.	Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	127
460.	Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	126
461.	Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	125
462.	Alexandra Kröber,	D,	18.04.82 in Berlin/D,	124
462.	Isabel Edvardsson,	SWE,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,	124
462.	Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	124
462.	Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	124
462.	Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	124
467.	Dorothea Wierer,	I,	13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,	122
468.	Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	121
469.	Corinna Borau,	D,	19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,	120
469.	Jana Ina Zarrella,	BRA,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	120
469.	Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	120
469.	Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	120
469.	Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	120
474.	Mary Muhsal,	D,	03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,	119
474.	Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	119
476.	Lauren Cohan,	USA,	07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,	118
476.	Tamara Ecclestone, GB,	28.06.84 in Mailand/I,	118
478.	Barbara Niven,	USA/CAN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	117
478.	Shania Twain,	CAN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,	117
480.	Emilia Jones,	GB,	23.02.02 in London/GB,	116
480.	Katharina Rumpus,	D,	14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,	116
480.	Tina Zemmrich,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	116
483.	Steffi Brungs,	D,	10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,	115
484.	Leah Gotti,	USA,	04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,	114
485.	Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/ROM,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,	113
485.	Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	113
487.	Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	112
487.	Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	112
489.	Anne Igartiburu,	ESP,	16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,	111
489.	Zara Larsson,	SWE,	16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,	111
491.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	31.10.93 in Fulda/D,	110
491.	Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	110
491.	Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	110
491.	Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,	110
495.	Angela Braun,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	109
495.	Josephine Becker,	D,	04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,	109
495.	Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	109
498.	Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	108
498.	Luise von Finckh,	D,	22.03.94 in Berlin/D,	108
500.	Christa Stipp,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,	107
500.	Pauline Angert,	D,	04.09.95 in Köln/D,	107
502.	Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	106
502.	Elizabeth Banks,	USA,	10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,	106
502.	Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	106
502.	Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	106
502.	Missy (Melissa) Peregrym	CAN,	16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,	106
502.	Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	106
508.	Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	105
508.	Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	105
508.	Tatjana Kästel,	D,	20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,	105
511.	Amalie Iuel,	NOR,	17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,	104
511.	Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	104
511.	Chelsea Small,	USA,	25.04.92 in Dever/USA,	104
511.	Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	104
511.	Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	104
511.	Molly C. Quinn,	USA,	08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,	104
511.	Olivia Munn,	USA,	03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,	104
518.	Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	103
518.	Laura Dahlmeier,	D,	22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,	103
520.	Becky Lynch,	IRL,	30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,	102
520.	Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	102
520.	Parminder Nagra,	GB,	05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,	102
523.	Brie Larson,	USA,	11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,	101
523.	Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	101
525.	Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	100
526.	Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	99
526.	Nadine Keßler,	D,	04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,	99
526.	Penelope Cruz,	ESP,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,	99
529.	Jelena Jensen,	USA,	07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	97
529.	Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	97
531.	Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	96
532.	Alessia Cara,	CAN,	11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,	95
532.	Claire Holt,	AUS,	11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,	95
534.	JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	94
534.	Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,	94
534.	Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	94
537.	Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	93
538.	Isabell Hertel,	D,	09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,	92
538.	Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	92
538.	Karlie Kloss,	USA,	03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,	92
538.	Maria "Yotta" Hering,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	92
538.	Melanie Leupolz,	D,	04.04.94 in Wangen/D,	92
543.	Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	91
543.	Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	91
543.	Maggie Gyllenhaal,	USA,	16.11.77 in New York/USA,	91
543.	Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	91
543.	Nikkala Stott,	GB,	01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,	91
548.	Carla Ossa,	COL,	28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,	90
548.	Jenna Dewan,	USA,	03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,	90
548.	Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,	90
548.	Nina Weisz,	D,	17.02.78 in Gießen/D,	90
552.	Claire Foy,	GB,	16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,	88
552.	Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	88
552.	Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	88
552.	Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	88
552.	Gamze Senol,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,	88
552.	Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	88
558.	Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,	D,	08.05.73 in Münster/D,	87
558.	Mirka Pigulla,	D,	18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	87
560.	Alyssa Arce,	USA,	27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,	86
560.	Anna Kraft,	D,	03.10.85 in Haan/D,	86
560.	Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	86
560.	Charlotte Maihoff,	D,	17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,	86
560.	Zendaya Coleman,	USA,	01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,	86
565.	Doreen Seidel,	D,	19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,	85
565.	Eugenie Bouchard,	CAN,	25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,	85
565.	Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	85
565.	Jennette McCurdy,	USA,	26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,	85
565.	Palina Rojinski,	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	85
565.	Willa Holland,	USA,	18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	85
571.	Aline Abboud,	D,	23.01.88 in Berlin/D,	84
571.	Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	84
571.	Davorka Tovilo,	D/HRV,	01.05.78 in Split/HRV,	84
571.	Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,	84
571.	Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),	D,	xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,	84
571.	Lena Terlau,	D,	12,08,93 in Herten/D,	84
571.	Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	84
571.	Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	84
571.	Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	84
580.	Amanda Tapping,	CAN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	83
580.	Becki Newton,	USA,	04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,	83
580.	Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	83
580.	Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	83
584.	Annasophia Robb,	USA,	08.12.93 in Denver/USA,	82
584.	Hannah Ferguson,	USA,	05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,	82
584.	Laure Boulleau,	F,	22.10.86 in Clermont/F,	82
584.	Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	82
588.	Becky G,	USA,	02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,	81
588.	Christine Neubauer,	D,	24.06.62 in München/D,	81
588.	Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	81
588.	Katherine McNamara,	USA,	22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,	81
588.	Steffi Landerer,	D,	01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,	81
593.	Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	80
593.	Gigi Hadid,	USA,	23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,	80
593.	Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	80
596.	Lotta Schelin,	SWE,	12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,	79
596.	Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	79
598.	Katja Runiello,	D,	xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,	78
598.	Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	78
600.	Bella Thorne,	USA,	08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,	77
600.	Ellen Page,	CAN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,	77
600.	Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	77
603.	Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,	76
603.	Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	76
603.	Fatma Mittler Solak,	D/TUR,	13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,	76
603.	Natalya Neidhart,	CAN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,	76
603.	Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	76
608.	Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	75
608.	Elizabeth Debicki,	AUS,	24.08.90 in Paris/F,	75
608.	Ellie Goulding,	GB,	30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,	75
608.	Eva Maria Lemke,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	75
612.	Arianna Ajtar,	GB,	18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,	74
612.	Chloe Sims,	GB,	03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,	74
612.	Christina Jolie,	CZE,	11.03.86 in ???/CZE,	74
612.	Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	74
612.	Lena Stiffel,	D,	30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,	74
617.	Bojana Krsmanovic,	SER,	01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,	73
618.	Conor Leslie,	USA,	10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,	72
618.	Kate Mara,	USA,	27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,	72
618.	Kira Kosarin,	USA,	07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,	72
618.	Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	72
618.	Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	72
618.	Rachel Cook,	USA,	08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,	72
624.	Anja Reschke,	D,	07.10.72 in München/D,	71
624.	Samara Weaving,	AUS,	23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,	71
624.	Sarah Tacke,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,	71
627.	Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	70
627.	Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	70
627.	Isabel May,	USA,	21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,	70
630.	Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	69
630.	Leigh Lezark,	USA,	xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,	69
632.	Evangeline Lilly,	CAN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,	68
632.	Evelyn Burdecki,	D,	20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,	68
632.	Frida Aasen,	NOR,	05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,	68
632.	Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	68
632.	Lea Michele,	USA,	29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,	68
632.	Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	68
638.	Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	67
639.	Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,	66
639.	Katja Studt,	D,	03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,	66
639.	Khloe Terae,	CAN,	07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,	66
642.	Ali Krieger,	USA,	28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,	65
642.	Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	65
642.	Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	65
642.	Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	65
642.	Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	65
642.	Shannen Doherty,	USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	65
648.	Sarah Stork,	D,	06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,	64
649.	Abigail Breslin,	USA,	14.04.96 in New York/USA,	63
649.	Amrei Haardt,	D,	18.08.89 in Köln/D,	63
649.	Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	63
649.	Emily Bett Rickards,	CAN,	24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,	63
649.	Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	63
649.	Michelle Borth,	USA,	19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,	63
655.	Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	62
655.	Gillian Anderson,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	62
655.	Nastya Kunskaya,	RUS,	29.03.87 in ?/RUS,	62
658.	Apolonia Lapiedra,	ESP,	27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,	60
658.	Cathy Lugner,	AUT,	06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,	60
658.	Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	60
658.	Elodie Yung,	F,	22.02.81 in Paris/F,	60
658.	Elsa Jean,	USA,	01.09.98 in Canton/USA,	60
658.	Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
658.	Julia Klöckner,	D,	16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,	60
658.	Ksenia Solo,	LAT,	08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,	60
658.	Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	60
667.	Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	59
667.	Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,	59
667.	Franziska van der Heide,	D,	24.01.92 in Kassel/D,	59
667.	Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,	59
667.	Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	59
667.	Lottie Moss,	GB,	09.01.98 in London/GB,	59
667.	Michelle Dee,	PHL,	24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,	59
667.	Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	59
667.	Nikki Bella,	USA,	21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,	59
667.	Saskia Alusalu,	EST,	14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,	59
677.	Candice Swanepoel,	ZAF,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,	58
677.	Stella Maxwell,	GB/NZL,	05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,	58
677.	Susan Hoecke,	D,	23.07.81 in Berlin/D,	58
680.	Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	57
680.	Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	57
680.	Jessica Lynn,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,	57
680.	Leigh-Anne Pinnock,	GB,	04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,	57
680.	Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,	57
685.	Anja Leuenberger,	CH,	xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,	56
685.	Bianca Walter,	D,	31.03.90 in Dresden/D,	56
685.	Elena Garcia Gerlach,	D,	21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	56
685.	Franca Lehfeldt,	D,	xx.xx.89 in ?,	56
685.	Julia Niharika-Sen,	D,	28.04.67 in Kiel/D,	56
685.	Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	56
685.	Marie Reim,	D,	08.05.00 in Köln/D,	56
685.	Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	56
693.	Anna Veith (Fenninger),	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	55
693.	Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	55
693.	Cobie Smulders,	CAN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	55
693.	Esther Sedlaczek,	D,	24.01.85 in Berlin/D,	55
693.	Trish Stratus,	CAN,	18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,	55
698.	Adrienne Koleszár,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	54
698.	Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	54
698.	Geraldine Oliver,	CH,	05.06.67 in Marly/CH,	54
698.	Maren Hammerschmidt,	D,	24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,	54
698.	Melanie Walsh,	GB,	08.07.80 in Watford/GB,	54
698.	Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	54
698.	Sally Fitzgibbons,	AUS,	19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,	54
705.	Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
705.	Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	53
705.	Laura Vandervoort,	CAN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,	53
705.	Madison Pettis,	USA,	22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,	53
705.	Sara Carbonero,	ESP,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,	53
705.	Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	53
705.	Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	53
712.	Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	52
712.	Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
712.	Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	52
712.	Lisa Mayer,	D,	02.05.96 in Gießen/D,	52
712.	Rachel Nichols,	USA,	08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,	52
712.	Renee (Young) Paquette,	CAN,	19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,	52
712.	Sandra Kubicka,	POL,	22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,	52
712.	Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	52
720.	Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	51
720.	Charlotte McKinney,	USA,	06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,	51
720.	Emma Kuziara,	GB,	xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,	51
720.	Meghan Markle,	USA,	04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
720.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	13.03.95 in Vail/USA,	51
725.	Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	50
725.	Britta Hofmann,	D,	25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,	50
725.	Ellen Pompeo,	USA,	10.11.69 in Everett/USA,	50
725.	Kattia Vides,	D,	xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,	50
725.	Lisa Tomaschewsky,	D,	22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,	50
725.	Madeleine von Schweden,	SWE,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,	50
725.	Madison Beer,	USA,	05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,	50
725.	Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	50
725.	Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	50
734.	Alice Eve,	GB,	06.02.82 in London/GB,	49
734.	Ryan Newman,	USA,	24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,	49
734.	Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	49
734.	Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	49
734.	Sopiko Guramishvili,	GEO,	01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,	49
734.	Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,	49
740.	Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wien/A,	48
740.	Danika Yarosh,	USA,	01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,	48
740.	Julia Kleine,	D,	04.11.84 in Köln/D,	48
740.	Poppy Drayton,	GB,	07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,	48
740.	Shanina Shaik,	AUS,	11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,	48
745.	Ana Mena,	ESP,	25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,	47
745.	Carrie Coon,	USA,	24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,	47
745.	Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	47
745.	Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	47
745.	Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	47
745.	Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	47
745.	Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.16	47
745.	Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	47
745.	Rebecca Ferguson,	SWE,	19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,	47
745.	Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	47
755.	Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,	46
755.	Ekatarina Leonova,	RUS,	23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,	46
755.	Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	46
755.	India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	46
755.	Lea Marlen Woitack,	D,	29.03.87 in Hannover/D,	46
755.	Linda Hesse,	D,	22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,	46
755.	Melonie Mac,	USA,	21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,	46
762.	Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	45
762.	Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,	45
762.	Ellen Frauenknecht,	D,	xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,	45
762.	Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in ?/D,	45
762.	Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	45
762.	Maike Jäger,	D,	05.04.xx in Kiel/D,	45
762.	Olivia Schough,	SWE,	11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,	45
762.	Paz Vega,	ESP,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,	45
762.	Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,	45
771.	Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	44
771.	Jelena Dokic,	CRO,	12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,	44
771.	Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	44
771.	Kathy Weber,	D,	10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,	44
771.	Lauren Cimorelli,	USA,	12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,	44
771.	Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,	COL,	xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,	44
771.	Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	44
771.	Sarah Hagen,	USA,	18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,	44
771.	Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	44
780.	Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	43
780.	Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),	USA,	22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,	43
780.	Ivonne Schönherr,	D,	20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	43
780.	January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	43
780.	Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	43
780.	Rose Leslie,	GB,	09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,	43
780.	Victoria Swarovski,	AUT,	16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,	43
787.	Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin/D,	42
787.	Diana Amft,	D,	07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,	42
787.	Garbiñe Muguruza,	ESP,	08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,	42
787.	Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	42
787.	Maryse Ouelett,	CAN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,	42
787.	Sophia Thiel,	D,	13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,	42
793.	Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,	41
793.	Lea Wagner,	D,	15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,	41
793.	Lili Reinhart,	USA,	13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,	41
793.	Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
793.	Rosamaria Montibeller,	BRA,	09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,	41
798.	Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
798.	Anna Hiltrop,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,	40
798.	Anna Sophia Claus,	D,	31.05.94 in Köln/D,	40
798.	Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	40
798.	Chrissy Costanza,	USA,	23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,	40
798.	Francesca Lollobrigida,	I,	07.02.91 in Frascati/I,	40
798.	Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	40
798.	Nicole Meyer,	ZAF,	xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,	40
798.	Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	40
807.	Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	39
807.	Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
807.	Henrike Fehrs,	D,	13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,	39
807.	Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	39
807.	Sarah Romert,	D,	13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,	39
812.	Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln/D,	38
812.	Josephine Henning,	D,	08.09.89 in Trier/D,	38
812.	Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
812.	Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,	D/USA,	12.07.1985 in New York/USA,	38
812.	Monica Cruz Sánchez,	ESP,	16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,	38
812.	Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	38
818.	Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),	D,	12.07.62 in München/D,	37
818.	Gina Lewandowski,	USA,	13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,	37
818.	Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	37
818.	Jessica Lowndes,	CAN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,	37
818.	Jolee Love,	D,	04.01.89 in xxxx/D,	37
818.	Juliane Hielscher,	D,	09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,	37
818.	Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
818.	Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London/GB,	37
818.	Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	37
818.	Tina Weirather,	LIC,	24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,	37
828.	Elyse Taylor,	AUS,	20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,	36
828.	Jane Levy,	USA,	29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	36
828.	Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
828.	Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	36
828.	Meg Chambers Steedle,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,	36
828.	Petra Benova,	SVK,	xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,	36
828.	Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	36
835.	Annika Jung,	D,	27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,	35
835.	Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	35
835.	Ella Purnell,	GB,	17.11.96 in London/GB,	35
835.	Jana Kramer,	USA,	02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,	35
835.	Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	35
835.	Laura Angel,	CZE,	16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,	35
835.	Laura Lopez,	D,	24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,	35
835.	Lucy Boynton,	GB,	17.01.94 in New York/USA,	35
835.	Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	35
835.	Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	35
835.	Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	35
846.	Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	34
846.	Katie Melua,	GB/GEO,	16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,	34
846.	Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	34
846.	Kosovare Asllani,	SWE,	29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,	34
846.	Larissa Marolt,	CH,	10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,	34
846.	Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	34
846.	Marisa Ehret,	D,	31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,	34
846.	Maybritt Illner,	D,	12.01.65 in Berlin/D,	34
846.	Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	34
846.	Nora Holstad,	NOR,	20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,	34
846.	Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	34
846.	Viki Odintcova,	RUS,	15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,	34
858.	Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,	33
858.	Heisse Lola,	?,	11.10.90 in ?/?,	33
858.	Laura Ludwig,	D,	13.01.86 in Berlin/D,	33
858.	Maya Hawke,	USA,	08.07.98 in New York City/USA,	33
858.	Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZAF,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,	33
858.	Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	33
858.	Shenae Grimes,	CAN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,	33
858.	Sofia Vergara,	COL,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,	33
858.	Susanne Schöne,	D,	06.09.82 in Dresden/D,	33
858.	Taylor Cole,	USA,	29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,	33
858.	Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	33
858.	Victoria Silvstedt,	SWE,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,	33
870.	Andrea Otto,	D,	02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),	32
870.	Brit Marling,	USA,	07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,	32
870.	Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	32
870.	Ines Lutz,	D,	15.06.83 in München/D,	32
870.	Joey King,	USA,	30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,	32
870.	Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
870.	Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	32
870.	Morgan Reid,	USA,	13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	32
870.	Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	32
870.	Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	32
880.	Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	31
880.	Elizabeth Turner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,	31
880.	Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	31
880.	Lana Parrilla,	USA,	15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,	31
880.	Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
880.	Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	31
880.	Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	31
880.	Mirjana Zuber,	CH,	02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,	31
880.	Olga Kurylenko,	UKR,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,	31
880.	Sharon Berlinghoff,	D,	08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,	31
890.	Alba Baptista,	PRT/BRA,	10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,	30
890.	Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	30
890.	Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	30
890.	Cleo van Eden,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,	30
890.	Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	30
890.	Gina Lückenkemper,	D,	21.11.96 in Hamm/D,	30
890.	Kelly Bensimon,	USA,	01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,	30
890.	Kiernan Shipka,	USA,	10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,	30
890.	Kim Hnizdo,	D,	xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,	30
890.	Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	30
890.	Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	30
890.	Lara Gut,	CH,	27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,	30
890.	Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,	30
890.	Marina Marx,	D,	01.10.90 in Ulm/D,	30
890.	Nicola Peltz,	USA,	09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,	30
890.	Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB,	30
890.	Vanessa Huppenkothen,	MEX,	24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	30
907.	Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	29
907.	Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	29
907.	Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	29
907.	Hannah Jeter (Davis),	USA,	05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,	29
907.	Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	29
907.	Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
907.	Karen Webb,	D,	21.09.71 in London/GB,	29
907.	Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	29
907.	Kristin Stark,	D,	21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,	29
907.	Lili Simmons,	USA,	23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,	29
907.	Lucy Mecklenburgh,	GB,	24.08.91 in London/GB,	29
907.	Melissa Deines,	D,	15.11.95 in ?/D,	29
907.	Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in Wien/A,	29
907.	Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),	USA,	19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,	29
907.	Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	29
907.	Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
907.	Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	29
907.	Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	29
907.	Sylvija Vasilevska,	?,	03.11.94 in ?,	29
907.	Taylor Marie Hill,	USA,	05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,	29
927.	Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	28
927.	Annabella Zetsch,	D,	xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,	28
927.	Annalena Baerbock,	D,	15.12.80 in Hannover/D,	28
927.	Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	28
927.	Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,	28
927.	Caro Daur,	D,	12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,	28
927.	Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	28
927.	Emily DiDonato,	USA,	24.02.91 in New York/USA,	28
927.	Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	28
927.	Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	28
927.	Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,	D,	28.10.86 in Lohne/D,	28
927.	Mai Duong Kieu,	D,	01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,	28
927.	Manuela Schwesig,	D,	13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	28
927.	Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	28
927.	Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	28
927.	Sarah Joelle Jahnel,	D,	20.07.89 in Aachen/D,	28
927.	Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	28
927.	Vanessa Von der Forst,	D,	xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,	28
945.	Astrid Wallmann,	D,	15.08.79 in Landau/D,	27
945.	Billie Eilish,	USA,	18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
945.	Charlie Riina,	CAN,	04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,	27
945.	Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	27
945.	Dua Lipa,	GB,	22.08.95 in London/GB,	27
945.	Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	27
945.	Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
945.	Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	27
945.	Hunter King,	USA,	19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
945.	Italia Ricci, CAN,	29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,	27
945.	Jeanninne Michaelsen,	D,	23.12.81 in Köln/D,	27
945.	Lana Tailor,	CAN,	18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,	27
945.	Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	27
945.	Melanie Skykes,	GB,	07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,	27
945.	Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
945.	Zoë Kravitz,	USA,	01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	27
961.	Barbara Hahlweg,	D,	29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,	26
961.	Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	26
961.	Elizabeth Taylor,	GB,	27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,	26
961.	Erin Andrews,	USA,	04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,	26
961.	Joy Lee Juana Abiola,	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	26
961.	Julia Wiedemann,	D,	03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,	26
961.	Katrin Bauerfeind,	D,	21.07.82 in Aalen/D,	26
961.	Kelly Rohrbach,	USA,	21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,	26
961.	Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
961.	Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	26
961.	Sarina Nowack,	D,	03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,	26
961.	Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	26
961.	Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	26
974.	Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	25
974.	Arina Perchik,	RUS,	15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,	25
974.	Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	25
974.	Gabriela Koukalova,	CZE,	01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,	25
974.	Genevieve Morton,	ZAF,	09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,	25
974.	Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	25
974.	Laura Feiersinger,	AUT,	05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,	25
974.	Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	25
974.	Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	25
974.	Nicki Minaj,	TTO,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,	25
974.	Olivia Burkhart,	D,	18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,	25
974.	Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	25
974.	Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	25
987.	Juliane Werding,	D,	19.06.56 in Essen/D,	24
987.	Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	24
987.	Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	24
987.	Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
987.	Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
987.	Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	24
987.	Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	24
987.	Solveig Mork Hansen,	DNK,	13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,	24
987.	Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	24
996.	Alisar Ailabouni,	A,	21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,	23
996.	Bella Hadid,	USA,	09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
996.	Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	23
996.	Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
996.	Gwen Stefani,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	23
996.	Heather Baron-Gracie,	GB,	17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,	23
996.	Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	23
996.	Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	23
996.	Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
996.	Juliane Möcklinghoff,	D,	21.02.79 in Münster/D,	23
996.	Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	23
996.	Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	23
996.	Laura Cremaschi,	I,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,	23
996.	Natalie Langer,	D,	24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,	23
996.	Petra Schwarzenberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,	23
996.	Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	23
996.	Romy Schneider,	D/F,	23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,	23
996.	Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	23
1014.	Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	22
1014.	Ann-Katrin Schröder,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,	22
1014.	Bettina von Schimmelmann,	D,	xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,	22
1014.	Eiza Gonzalez,	MEX,	30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,	22
1014.	Emilia Schüle,	D,	28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,	22
1014.	Erin Moriarty,	USA,	24.06.94 in New York City/USA,	22
1014.	Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	22
1014.	Freya Allan,	GB,	06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,	22
1014.	Hege Bøkko,	NOR,	05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,	22
1014.	Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),	D,	xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,	22
1014.	Isabella Hübner,	D,	08.06.66 in München/D,	22
1014.	Karolina Kurkova,	CZE,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,	22
1014.	Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	22
1014.	Lisa-Marie Koroll,	D,	26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,	22
1014.	Maisie Williams,	GB,	15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,	22
1014.	Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	22
1014.	Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	22
1014.	Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
1014.	Sofia Resing,	BRA,	25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	22
1014.	Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	22
1014.	Zoey Deutch,	USA,	10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
1035.	Ana Braga,	BRA,	04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	21
1035.	Carina Dengler,	D,	11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,	21
1035.	Courtney Eaton,	AUS,	06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,	21
1035.	Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
1035.	Evan Rachel Wood,	USA,	07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,	21
1035.	Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	21
1035.	Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,	21
1035.	Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	21
1035.	Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),	D,	? in ?,	21
1035.	Janina Isabell Bartoly,	D,	28.06.82 in Berlin/D,	21
1035.	Julia Scharf,	D,	03.01.81 in Gera/D,	21
1035.	Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	21
1035.	Kathrin Osterode,	D,	29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,	21
1035.	Kelly Rowan,	CAN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,	21
1035.	Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	21
1035.	Liv Lisa Fries,	D,	31.10.90 in Berlin/D,	21
1035.	Nina Heinemann,	D,	16.04.80 in Münster/D,	21
1035.	Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	21
1035.	Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
1035.	Simone Hanselmann,	D,	06.12.79 in München/D,	21
1035.	Stephanie Stumph,	D,	07.07.84 in Dresden/D,	21
1035.	Trieste Kelly Dunn,	USA,	14.01.81 in Provo/USA,	21
1057.	Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
1057.	Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	20
1057.	Amy Mußul,	D,	24.04.91 in Berlin/D,	20
1057.	Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	20
1057.	Deborah Francois,	BEL,	24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,	20
1057.	Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	20
1057.	Friederike Becht,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,	20
1057.	Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	20
1057.	Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover/GB,	20
1057.	Julia Gaudermann,	D,	17.04.92 in Gießen/D,	20
1057.	Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,	USA,	12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,	20
1057.	Leelee Sobieski,	USA,	10.06.83 in New York City/USA,	20
1057.	Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
1057.	Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	20
1057.	Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	20
1057.	Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	20
1057.	Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,	20
1057.	Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien/A,	20
1057.	Thomasin McKenzie,	NZL,	26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,	20
1057.	Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	20
1057.	Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	20
1078.	Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
1078.	Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,	19
1078.	Blanka Vlasic,	HRV,	08.11.83 in Split/HRV,	19
1078.	Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
1078.	Christina Rann,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,	19
1078.	Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	19
1078.	Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A,	19
1078.	Elle Fanning,	USA,	09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,	19
1078.	Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
1078.	Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
1078.	Ines Cudna,	POL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,	19
1078.	Isabeli Fontana,	BRA,	04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,	19
1078.	Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
1078.	Julia Dietze,	D,	09.01.81 in Marseille/F,	19
1078.	Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
1078.	Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	19
1078.	Katja Kipping	D,	18.01.78 in Dresden/D,	19
1078.	Kim Catrell,	CAN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	19
1078.	Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	19
1078.	Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,	19
1078.	Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	19
1078.	Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
1078.	Robin Holzken,	NL,	19.04.97 in ?/NL,	19
1078.	Sylvia Walker,	D,	16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,	19
1078.	Tialda van Slogteren,	NL,	22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
1103.	Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	18
1103.	Andrea Botez,	CAN/ROM,	? in ?,	18
1103.	Audrey Hepburn,	GB,	04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,	18
1103.	Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	18
1103.	Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	18
1103.	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	18
1103.	Fernanda Motta,	BRA,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	18
1103.	Henriette Richter-Röhl,	D,	09.01.82 in Berlin/D,	18
1103.	Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	18
1103.	Ilse Aigner,	D,	07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,	18
1103.	Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
1103.	Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
1103.	Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	18
1103.	Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	18
1103.	Kaitlyn Dever,	USA,	21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,	18
1103.	Maggie Q,	USA,	22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,	18
1103.	Maja Lehrer,	D,	17.06.90 in Singen/D,	18
1103.	Marina Hutterer,	A,	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
1103.	Marloes Horst,	NL,	08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,	18
1103.	Sandra Maischberger,	D,	25.08.66 in München/D,	18
1103.	Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
1103.	Sonia Liebing,	D,	06.09.89 in Köln/D,	18
1103.	Tanja Lanäus,	D,	16.07.71 in Köln/D,	18
1103.	Tessa Bergmeier,	D,	04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,	18
1103.	Tiffany Doll	F,	20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,	18
1103.	Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	18
1103.	Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,	18
1130.	Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	17
1130.	Behati Prinsloo,	NAM,	16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,	17
1130.	Bridget Regan,	USA,	03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,	17
1130.	Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	17
1130.	Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	17
1130.	Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	17
1130.	Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,	17
1130.	Frauke Petry,	D,	01.06.75 in Dresden/D,	17
1130.	Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	17
1130.	Jana Wosnitza,	D,	07.10.93 in Köln/D,	17
1130.	Katya Sambuca,	RUS,	27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,	17
1130.	Laura Gemser,	IDN,	05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,	17
1130.	Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,	17
1130.	Madison Reed,	USA,	28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,	17
1130.	Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,	D/F,	07.11.90 in Paris/F,	17
1130.	Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,	17
1130.	Nadine Leopold,	A,	07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,	17
1130.	Paula Schramm	D,	11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,	17
1130.	Paulina Krasa,	D,	xx.xx.90 in ?/D,	17
1130.	Red Dela Cruz,	PHI,	09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,	17
1130.	Vanessa Meisinger,	D,	30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,	17
1130.	Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	17
1152.	Alexandra Maquet (Alma),	F,	27.09.88 in Lyon/F,	16
1152.	Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	16
1152.	Amy Schumer,	USA,	01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,	16
1152.	Andie MacDowell,	USA,	21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,	16
1152.	Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	16
1152.	Elizabeth Leil,	USA,	25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,	16
1152.	Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	16
1152.	Flavia Reinert,	BRA,	05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,	16
1152.	Isabelle Cornish,	AUS,	24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,	16
1152.	Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
1152.	Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1152.	Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
1152.	Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,	16
1152.	Kat Dennings	USA,	13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,	16
1152.	Kate Hudson,	USA,	19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	16
1152.	Katja Herbers,	NL,	19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,	16
1152.	Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,	16
1152.	Nathalie Emmanuel,	GB,	02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,	16
1152.	Neve Campbell,	CAN,	03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,	16
1152.	Rika Dechant,	D,	xx.xx.xx in ?/D,	16
1152.	Sarah Hannemann,	D,	18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,	16
1152.	Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	16
1152.	Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	16
1152.	Sofia Milos,	GRC/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	16
1152.	Stephanie Müller-Spirra,	D,	31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,	16
1152.	Tatjana Ohm,	D/BIH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,	16
1152.	Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
1152.	Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
1152.	Victoria Herrmann,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,	16
1152.	Viola Weiss,	D,	04.01.80 in Ulm/D,	16
1152.	Wendela Horz,	D,	09.12.69 in Speyer/D,	16
1152.	Zhang Ziyi, CHN,	09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,	16
1184.	Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
1184.	Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
1184.	Anna Lena Class,	D,	xx.xx.81 in München/D,	15
1184.	Betty Taube,	D,	23.11.94 in xxxx/D,	15
1184.	Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
1184.	Caroline Peters,	D,	07.09.71 in Mainz/D,	15
1184.	Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	15
1184.	Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
1184.	Diana Doll,	SVK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,	15
1184.	Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	15
1184.	Dominika Cibulkova,	SVK,	06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,	15
1184.	Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	15
1184.	Helen de Muro,	D,	xx.xx.89 in München/D,	15
1184.	Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
1184.	Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,	15
1184.	Janelle Barbie Taylor,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	15
1184.	Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
1184.	Jordyn Jones,	USA,	13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,	15
1184.	Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	15
1184.	Megan Williams,	GB,	03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,	15
1184.	Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	15
1184.	Sara Däbritz,	D,	15.02.95 in Amberg/D,	15
1184.	Shermine Shahrivar	D,	20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,	15
1184.	Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
1208.	Abigail Clancy,	GB,	10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,	14
1208.	Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	14
1208.	Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,	14
1208.	Anais Pouliot,	CAN,	xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,	14
1208.	Anett Sattler,	D,	29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,	14
1208.	Anja Koebel,	D,	06.03.68 in Dresden/D,	14
1208.	Ariel Winter, USA,	28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	14
1208.	Asia Argento,	I,	20.09.75 in Rom/I,	14
1208.	Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	14
1208.	Bridget Malcolm,	AUS,	03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,	14
1208.	Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	14
1208.	Dakota Johnson,	USA,	04.10.89 in Austin/USA,	14
1208.	Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	14
1208.	Emilie de Ravin,	AUS,	27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,	14
1208.	Galadriel Stineman,	USA,	20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,	14
1208.	Jaclyn Swedberg,	USA,	14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,	14
1208.	Jana Schimke,	D,	06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,	14
1208.	Jasmine Tookes,	USA,	01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,	14
1208.	Julia Lindholm,	SWE,	25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,	14
1208.	Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1208.	Kristin Kreuk,	CAN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,	14
1208.	Lauren Mayberry	GB,	07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,	14
1208.	Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	14
1208.	Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	14
1208.	Megan Boone,	USA,	29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,	14
1208.	Melina Sophie,	D,	13.09.95 in Minden/D,	14
1208.	Michele Fichtner,	D,	xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,	14
1208.	Natalie Horler,	D,	23.09.81 in Bonn/D,	14
1208.	Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	14
1208.	Oana Nechiti,	ROU,	23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,	14
1208.	Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	14
1208.	Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	14
1208.	Ramona Bernhardt,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,	14
1208.	Romee Strijd,	NL,	19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,	14
1208.	Selena Weber,	USA,	30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,	14
1208.	Selma Üsük,	D,	29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,	14
1208.	Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	14
1208.	Taylor Schilling,	USA,	27.07.84 in Boston/USA,	14
1208.	Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	14
1208.	Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
1208.	Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	14
1208.	Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,	14
1208.	Vanessa Most,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,	14
1251.	Aimee Garcia,	USA,	28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,	13
1251.	Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	13
1251.	Ali Riley,	USA,	30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1251.	Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	13
1251.	Anna Fleischhauer,	D,	16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,	13
1251.	Anne Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	13
1251.	Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	13
1251.	Brec Bassinger,	USA,	25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,	13
1251.	Brianna Hildebrand,	USA,	14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,	13
1251.	Britt Robertson,	USA,	18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,	13
1251.	Candice Accola,	USA,	20.10.87 in Houston/USA,	13
1251.	Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	13
1251.	Elizabeth Henstridge,	GB,	11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,	13
1251.	Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	13
1251.	Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	13
1251.	Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	13
1251.	Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
1251.	Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	13
1251.	Jessica Gomes,	AUS,	25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,	13
1251.	Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
1251.	Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
1251.	Natasha Barnard,	ZAF,	25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,	13
1251.	Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
1251.	Rebecca Romijn Stamos,	USA,	06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,	13
1251.	Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
1251.	Taissa Farmiga,	USA,	17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,	13
1251.	Tania Sachdev,	IND,	20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,	13
1251.	Tess Daly,	GB,	27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,	13
1251.	Tristin Mays,	USA,	10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,	13
1251.	Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	13
1281.	Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
1281.	Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
1281.	Annett Louisan,	D,	02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,	12
1281.	Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
1281.	Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	12
1281.	April Pearson,	GB,	23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,	12
1281.	Chloe Crowhurst,	GB,	17.12.96 in Essex/GB,	12
1281.	Estella Warren,	CAN,	23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,	12
1281.	Frankie Bridge,	GB,	14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,	12
1281.	Franziska Wiese,	D,	17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,	12
1281.	Gemma Chan,	GB,	29.1192 in London/GB,	12
1281.	Hannah Hoekstra,	NL,	10.02.87 in ?/NL,	12
1281.	Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
1281.	Helen Woigk,	D,	xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D, 12
1281.	Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
1281.	Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
1281.	Jennifer Hawkins,	AUS,	22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,	12
1281.	Jessica Kühne,	D,	xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,	12
1281.	Kaylee Bryant,	USA,	01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,	12
1281.	Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	12
1281.	Laura Siegemund,	D,	04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,	12
1281.	Linda Fäh,	CH,	10.11.87 in Benken/CH,	12
1281.	Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
1281.	Lou de Laâge,	F,	27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,	12
1281.	Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UKR,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,	12
1281.	Maggie Siff,	USA,	21.06.74 in New York/USA,	12
1281.	Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
1281.	Marie Görz,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,	12
1281.	Meg Donnelly,	USA,	25.07.00 in New York/USA,	12
1281.	Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	12
1281.	Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	12
1281.	Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,	12
1281.	Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	12
1281.	Serena Williams,	USA,	26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,	12
1281.	Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
1281.	Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
1281.	Sydney Sweeney,	USA,	12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,	12
1281.	Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	12
1281.	Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	12
1281.	Vita(lina) Sidorkina,	RUS,	20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,	12
1281.	Yvonne Pferrer,	D,	30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,	12
1322.	Abigail Ratchford,	USA,	12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,	11
1322.	Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	11
1322.	Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,	11
1322.	AnnaLynne McCord,	USA,	16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
1322.	Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Beatrice Chirita,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,	11
1322.	Bridgit Mendler,	USA,	18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,	11
1322.	Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
1322.	Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	11
1322.	Eleanor Tomlinson,	GB,	19.05.92 in London/GB,	11
1322.	Henriette Confurius,	D,	05.02.91 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	11
1322.	Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	11
1322.	Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	11
1322.	Julia Stiles,	USA,	28.03.81 in New York/USA,	11
1322.	Karoline Herfurth,	D,	22.05.84 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	11
1322.	Larissa Kindt,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,	11
1322.	Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,	11
1322.	Lauren German,	USA,	29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,	11
1322.	Lisa-Marie Fischer,	D,	xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,	11
1322.	Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	11
1322.	Luise Will	D,	xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,	11
1322.	Mara Höfer,	D,	16.10.83 in Köln/D,	11
1322.	Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	11
1322.	Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,	11
1322.	Millie Bobby Brown,	GB,	19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,	11
1322.	Muschda Sherzada,	D,	XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Nina Senicar,	SER,	11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,	11
1322.	Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
1322.	Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
1322.	Rike Kloster,	D,	1990 in Berlin/D,	11
1322.	Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
1322.	Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	11
1322.	Sandra Leonhard,	D,	18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
1322.	Sanna Englund,	D,	18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,	11
1322.	Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	11
1322.	Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
1322.	Tania Rincón,	MEX,	15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,	11
1322.	Tina Fey,	USA,	18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,	11
1364.	Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),	GB,	05.05.88 in London/GB,	10
1364.	Alica Hubiak,	D,	22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,	10
1364.	Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
1364.	Amandine Henry,	F,	28.09.89 in Lille/F,	10
1364.	Ambre Vallet,	F,	xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,	10
1364.	Anastasia Skyline,	RUS,	17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,	10
1364.	Andrea Jürgens,	D,	15.05.67 in Herne/D,	10
1364.	Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
1364.	Anna-Katharina Samsel,	D,	12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,	10
1364.	Anne Wünsche,	D,	26.08.91 in Meißen/D,	10
1364.	Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	10
1364.	Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,	10
1364.	Aria Giovanni,	USA,	03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,	10
1364.	Ashley Williams,	USA,	12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,	10
1364.	Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	10
1364.	Brittany Barbour,	?,	? in ?,	10
1364.	Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	10
1364.	Carina Spack,	D,	14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,	10
1364.	Carol Alt,	USA,	01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
1364.	Cassidy Freeman,	USA,	22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,	10
1364.	Charissa Littlejohn,	USA,	15.03.88 in California/USA,	10
1364.	Charlotte Gnändiger,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	10
1364.	Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
1364.	Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
1364.	Christa Thèret,	F,	25.06.91 in Paris/F,	10
1364.	Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	10
1364.	Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	10
1364.	Daniela Crudu,	ROU,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,	10
1364.	Daniela Sudau,	D,	22.08.88 in Köln/D,	10
1364.	Debby Ryan,	USA,	13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,	10
1364.	Elizabeth Montgomery,	USA,	15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1364.	Ines Sastre,	ESP,	21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,	10
1364.	Isolda Dychauk,	D,	04.02.93 in Surgut/D,	10
1364.	Jella Haase,	D,	27.10.92 in Berlin/D,	10
1364.	Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
1364.	Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
1364.	Jenny Bach,	D,	19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,	10
1364.	Jenny Grumbles,	USA,	12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,	10
1364.	Julia Richter,	D,	14.08.70 in Berlin/D,	10
1364.	Karolina Pliskova,	CZE,	21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,	10
1364.	Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
1364.	Lais Ribeiro,	BRA,	05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,	10
1364.	Lea Rosenboom,	SWE,	09.02.90 in Aurich/D,	10
1364.	Leila Bekhti,	F,	06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,	10
1364.	Lilian Büchner,	D,	xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,	10
1364.	Lucy Collett,	GB,	03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,	10
1364.	Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1364.	Maria Fuchs,	D,	xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,	10
1364.	Marit Larsen,	NOR,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,	10
1364.	Maude Apatow,	USA,	15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,	10
1364.	Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
1364.	Melanie Bergner,	D,	05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	10
1364.	Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
1364.	Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	ESP,	10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,	10
1364.	Nicole Meyers,	USA,	xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,	10
1364.	Nina Persson,	SWE,	06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,	10
1364.	Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	10
1364.	Olga Farmaki,	GRC,	1984 in Agrinio/GRC,	10
1364.	Olivia Rodrigo,	USA,	20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,	10
1364.	Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
1364.	Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),	D,	15.03.84 in ?/D,	10
1364.	Perrie Edwards,	GB,	10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,	10
1364.	Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
1364.	Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	10
1364.	Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
1364.	Sabine Postel,	D,	10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,	10
1364.	Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
1364.	Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	10
1364.	Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
1364.	Shannon Lucio,	USA,	25.06.80 in Denver/USA,	10
1364.	Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
1364.	Sonsee Neu,	D,	04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	10
1364.	Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,	10
1364.	Susanne Reimann,	D,	? in Düsseldorf /D,	10
1364.	Turid Knaak,	D,	24.01.91 in Essen/D,	10
1364.	Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA,	10
1364.	Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
1364.	Vicky Leandros,	D/GRE,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,	10
1364.	Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
1443.	Alejandra Guilmant,	MEX,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,	9
1443.	Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
1443.	Antje Pieper,	D,	30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,	9
1443.	Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
1443.	Ariadne Artiles,	ESP,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,	9
1443.	Aura Dione,	DNK,	21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,	9
1443.	Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	9
1443.	Barbara Prakopenka,	BLR,	29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,	9
1443.	Bella Podaras,	USA,	06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,	9
1443.	Brianna Brown,	USA,	02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,	9
1443.	Carina Vogt,	D,	05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,	9
1443.	Carrie-Anne Moss,	CAN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,	9
1443.	Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	9
1443.	Chloe Goodman,	GB,	10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,	9
1443.	Christina Luft,	D,	21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,	9
1443.	Claudia Christian,	USA,	10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,	9
1443.	Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	9
1443.	Cristal Vang,	?,	? in ?,	9
1443.	Daniela Ziegler,	D,	05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,	9
1443.	Dena Kaplan,	AUS,	20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,	9
1443.	Devon Aoki,	USA,	10.08.82 in New York City/USA,	9
1443.	Elisabeth Harnois,	USA,	26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,	9
1443.	Elise Chaissing,	F,	11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,	9
1443.	Elsa Hosk,	SWE,	07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,	9
1443.	Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	9
1443.	Eve Torres,	USA,	21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,	9
1443.	Federica Nargi,	I,	05.02.90 in Rom/I,	9
1443.	Florrie Arnold,	GB,	28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,	9
1443.	Franziska Katzmarek,	D,	28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,	9
1443.	Gates McFadden,	USA,	02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,	9
1443.	Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	9
1443.	Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
1443.	Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1443.	Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),	D,	11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,	9
1443.	Isabella Parkinson,	BRA,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,	9
1443.	Janni Hönscheid,	D,	24.08.90 in Sylt/D,	9
1443.	Jessica Nigri,	USA,	05.08.89 in Reno/USA,	9
1443.	Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
1443.	Jessika Westen,	D,	07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,	9
1443.	Johanna Hoffmeier,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,	9
1443.	Julia Brendler,	D,	26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,	9
1443.	Julia-Maria Köhler,	D,	15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,	9
1443.	Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
1443.	Karen Cliche,	CAN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,	9
1443.	Kat Graham,	CH,	05.11.89 in Genf/CH,	9
1443.	Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	9
1443.	Katharina Schubert,	D,	26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,	9
1443.	Kathie Kern,	AUT,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,	9
1443.	Kathleen Turner,	USA,	19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,	9
1443.	Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
1443.	Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
1443.	Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
1443.	Kiira Korpi,	FIN,	26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,	9
1443.	Kim Basinger,	USA,	08.12.53 in Athens/USA	9
1443.	Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	9
1443.	Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
1443.	Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	9
1443.	Lisa Loch,	D,	14.04.85 in Essen/D,	9
1443.	Lisa Maria Potthoff,	D,	25.07.78 in Berlin/D,	9
1443.	Liv Kristine,	NOR,	14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,	9
1443.	Lizzy Caplan,	USA,	30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1443.	Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	9
1443.	Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
1443.	Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
1443.	Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
1443.	Natalie Geisenberger,	D,	05.02.88 in München/D,	9
1443.	Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,	CAN,	29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,	9
1443.	Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
1443.	Oona Devi Liebich,	D,	12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,	9
1443.	Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
1443.	Rachel McAdams,	CAN,	17.11.78 in London/CAN,	9
1443.	Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
1443.	Rima Fakih,	LBN/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,	9
1443.	Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
1443.	Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
1443.	Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	9
1443.	Shailene Woodley,	USA,	05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,	9
1443.	Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
1443.	Simona Halep,	ROU,	27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,	9
1443.	Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,	9
1443.	Sofia Helin,	SWE,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,	9
1443.	Sonia Aquino,	I,	10.07.77 in Avellino/I,	9
1443.	Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien/A,	9
1443.	Sprague Grayden,	USA,	21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,	9
1443.	Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
1443.	Sydney Pearl,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	9
1443.	Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,	9
1443.	Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
1443.	Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
1443.	Tori Black,	USA,	26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,	9
1443.	Ute Kittelberger,	D,	07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,	9
1443.	Vesna Pisarovic,	HRV,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
1443.	Yamila Diaz,	ARG,	09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	9
1443.	Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
1537.	Adriana Cernanova,	SVK,	15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,	8
1537.	Alana De La Garza,	USA,	08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,	8
1537.	Alizé Lim,	F,	13.07.90 in Paris/F,	8
1537.	Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),	A,	02.01.79 in Graz/A,	8
1537.	Alona Tal,	ISR,	20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,	8
1537.	Alycia Debnam_Carey,	AUS,	20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1537.	Andrea Lauterbach,	D,	xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,	8
1537.	Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	8
1537.	Anna Bederke,	D,	xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,	8
1537.	Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
1537.	Annette Dytrt,	D,	07.09.83 in Landshut/D,	8
1537.	Aryane Steinkopf,	BRA,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,	8
1537.	Astrid van der Staaij,	GHA,	? in Takoradi/GHA,	8
1537.	Audrey Tautou,	F,	09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,	8
1537.	Ava Sambora,	USA,	04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	8
1537.	Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
1537.	Barbara Wussow,	D,	28.03.61 in München/D,	8
1537.	Bea Fiedler,	D,	28.06.57 in Witten/D,	8
1537.	Chyler Leigh,	USA,	10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,	8
1537.	Clara Schöne,	D,	06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,	8
1537.	Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
1537.	Daphne Groeneveld,	NL,	24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,	8
1537.	Ela Paul,	D,	17.03.82 in Köln/D,	8
1537.	Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	8
1537.	Eva Niedecker,	CH,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,	8
1537.	Frankie Isabella,	GB,	31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,	8
1537.	Franziska Hildebrand,	D,	24.03.87 in Halle/D,	8
1537.	Franziska Knuppe,	D,	07.12.74 in Rostock/D,	8
1537.	Freida Pinto,	IND,	18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,	8
1537.	Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BRA,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
1537.	Giulia Gwinn,	D,	02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,	8
1537.	Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
1537.	Hannah,	A,	03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,	8
1537.	Harley Quinn Smith	USA,	26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,	8
1537.	Helena Bonham Carter,	GB,	26.05.66 in London/GB,	8
1537.	Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
1537.	Isabel Soares,	D/PRT,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,	8
1537.	Jade Foret,	BEL,	26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,	8
1537.	Jasmin Minz,	D,	27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,	8
1537.	Jelena Jankovic,	SER,	28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,	8
1537.	Jenna Elfman,	USA,	30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
1537.	Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
1537.	Julia Stark,	D,	22.07.87 in Köln/D,	8
1537.	Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
1537.	Juliane Raschke	D,	29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,	8
1537.	Karolina Wydra,	POL,	05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1537.	Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,	8
1537.	Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	März 1985 in ?/A,	8
1537.	Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
1537.	Krysten Ritter,	USA,	16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,	8
1537.	Laura Fraser,	GB,	24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,	8
1537.	Laura Woods,	GB,	02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,	8
1537.	Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	8
1537.	Maite Kelly,	IRL/D,	04.12.79 in Berlin/D,	8
1537.	Mandy Graff,	?,	27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,	8
1537.	Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
1537.	Maria Höfl-Riesch,	D,	24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,	8
1537.	Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
1537.	Michaela Kirchgasser,	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
1537.	Michelle Lukes,	GB,	24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,	8
1537.	Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
1537.	Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
1537.	Natalia Dyer,	USA,	13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,	8
1537.	Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,	8
1537.	Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
1537.	Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,	8
1537.	Olivia Buckland,	GB,	28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,	8
1537.	Panagiota Petridou,	D,	13.07.79 in Solingen/D,	8
1537.	Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	? in ?,	8
1537.	Roselyn Sanchez,	PRI,	02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,	8
1537.	Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
1537.	Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
1537.	Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
1537.	Sarah Harrison (Nowak),	D,	06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,	8
1537.	Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
1537.	Saskia Grasemann,	D,	? in ?/D,	8
1537.	Silvia Schneider	AUT,	27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,	8
1537.	Sofia Lövgren,	SWE,	04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,	8
1537.	Stina Barnert,	D,	06.09.89 in Wyk/D,	8
1537.	Svenja Pages,	D,	03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,	8
1537.	Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	8
1537.	Tatiani Katrantzi,	D,	26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,	8
1537.	Ulrike von der Groeben,	D,	25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,	8
1537.	Uta Bresan,	D,	09.03.65 in Dresden/D,	8
1537.	Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	8
1537.	Victoria Azarenka,	BLR,	31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	8
1537.	Virgine Efira	BEL,	05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,	8
1537.	Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
1537.	Viviana Grisafi,	D,	23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,	8
1537.	Yvonne Willicks,	D,	08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,	8
1627.	Agnetha Fältskog,	SWE,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,	7
1627.	Aida Yéspica,	VEN,	15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,	7
1627.	Alia Later,	IND,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,	7
1627.	Angela White,	AUS,	04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,	7
1627.	Anita Ekberg,	SWE,	29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,	7
1627.	Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,	D,	09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,	7
1627.	Astrid Fronja,	D,	? in ?,	7
1627.	Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
1627.	Bracha Van Doesburgh, NL,	03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,	7
1627.	Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
1627.	Bryce Dallas Howard,	USA,	02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1627.	Carina Koller,	D,	14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,	7
1627.	Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
1627.	Chantal Laboureur,	D,	04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,	7
1627.	Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
1627.	Daniela Melchior,	POR,	01.11.96 in Almada/POR	7
1627.	Daniela Ruah,	PRT/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	7
1627.	Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
1627.	Danielle Panabaker,	USA,	19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,	7
1627.	Elizabeth Lanz,	AUT,	06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,	7
1627.	Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	7
1627.	Hannah Graf,	SWE,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,	7
1627.	Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	7
1627.	Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),	USA,	02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,	7
1627.	Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
1627.	Jeanette Hain,	D,	18.02.69 in München/D,	7
1627.	Jessica Boehrs,	D,	05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,	7
1627.	Jessica Bowman,	USA,	26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,	7
1627.	Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
1627.	Jesy Nelson,	GB,	14.06.91 in Romford/GB,	7
1627.	Julia Herz,	?,	? in ?,	7
1627.	Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
1627.	Julia Wilke,	D,	? in ?,	7
1627.	Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1627.	Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	7
1627.	Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
1627.	Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	7
1627.	Kelly Mc Gillis,	USA,	09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,	7
1627.	Kelly Stables,	USA,	26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,	7
1627.	Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
1627.	Keri Russell,	USA,	23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,	7
1627.	Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	7
1627.	Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	7
1627.	Kylie Bisutti,	USA,	31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,	7
1627.	Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,	7
1627.	Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
1627.	Lexi Belle,	USA,	05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,	7
1627.	Lily Allen,	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
1627.	Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
1627.	Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
1627.	Lucy Griffith,	GB,	10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,	7
1627.	Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
1627.	Madeline Willers,	D,	05.09.94 in Backnang/D,	7
1627.	Malin Åkerman,	SWE,	12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,	7
1627.	Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
1627.	Mette Marit von Norwegen,	NOR,	19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,	7
1627.	Mia Tyler,	USA,	22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,	7
1627.	Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
1627.	Natacha Peyre,	SWE,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,	7
1627.	Natasha Oakley,	AUS,	14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,	7
1627.	Nova Meierhenrich,	D,	25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,	7
1627.	Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
1627.	Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
1627.	Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
1627.	Sandra Quellmann,	D,	20.11.77 in Hagen/D,	7
1627.	Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,	7
1627.	SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
1627.	Susan Sarandon,	USA,	04.10.46 in New York/USA,	7
1627.	Susanna Reid,	GB,	10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,	7
1627.	Sybille Waury,	D,	09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
1627.	Tawnee Stone,	USA,	30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,	7
1627.	Thora Birch,	USA,	11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,	7
1627.	Tricia Helfer,	CAN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,	7
1627.	Úrsula Corberó,	ESP,	11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,	7
1627.	Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	7
1627.	Yessica Toscanini,	ARG,	26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,	7
1703.	Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,	6
1703.	Alena Seredova,	CZE,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,	6
1703.	Aletta Ocean,	HUN,	14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1703.	Alexia Putellas,	ESP,	04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,	6
1703.	Alexis Ren,	USA,	23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,	6
1703.	Amanda Schull,	USA,	26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,	6
1703.	Ana Beatriz Barros,	BRA,	29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,	6
1703.	Anna Funck, D,	15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,	6
1703.	Ariel Rebel,	CAN,	14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,	6
1703.	Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
1703.	Betty Dittrich,	SWE,	xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,	6
1703.	Birthe Wolter,	D,	04.10.82 in Köln/D,	6
1703.	Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,	6
1703.	Carmella Rose,	USA,	03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,	6
1703.	Caroline Sunshine,	USA,	05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,	6
1703.	Carolyn Genzkow,	D,	11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	6
1703.	Christina Model,	USA,	15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,	6
1703.	Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	6
1703.	Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
1703.	Dina Shihabi,	SAU,	22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,	6
1703.	Dove Cameron,	USA,	15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,	6
1703.	Elisabeth Lanz,	A,	06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,	6
1703.	Eliza Taylor,	AUS,	24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,	6
1703.	Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
1703.	Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
1703.	Faye Marsay,	GB,	30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,	6
1703.	Franziska Preuß,	D,	11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,	6
1703.	Gal Gadot,	ISR,	30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,	6
1703.	Gio Ott,	USA,	17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,	6
1703.	Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),	USA, 08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,	6
1703.	Hayley Kiyoko,	USA,	03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
1703.	Heather Nova,	BMU/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,	6
1703.	Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
1703.	Im Ji Hye,	KOR,	29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,	6
1703.	Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
1703.	Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
1703.	Ivian Sarcos,	VEN,	26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,	6
1703.	Jade Thirwall,	GB,	26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,	6
1703.	Jaqueline Smith,	USA,	26.10.45 in Houston/USA,	6
1703.	Jennifer Carpenter,	USA,	07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,	6
1703.	Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
1703.	Jessie J,	GB,	27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,	6
1703.	Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
1703.	Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
1703.	Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,	6
1703.	Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,	6
1703.	Kathleen Robertson,	CAN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,	6
1703.	Kathrin Menzinger,	AUT,	24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,	6
1703.	Kathryn Hahn,	USA,	23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,	6
1703.	Katja Losch,	D,	06.01.72 in Hannover/D,	6
1703.	Kaylyn Kyle	CAN,	06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,	6
1703.	KT So,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,	6
1703.	Laila Maria Witt,	D,	xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,	6
1703.	Lauren Jauregui,	USA,	27.06.96 in Miami/USA,	6
1703.	LeAnn Rimes,	USA,	28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,	6
1703.	Leng Yein,	MAL,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,	6
1703.	Leni Klum,	USA/D,	04.05.04 in New York City/USA,	6
1703.	Lisandra Bardél,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,	6
1703.	Lucy Diakowska,	D/BGR,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,	6
1703.	Madeleine Krakor,	D,	xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	6
1703.	Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
1703.	Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	6
1703.	Marion Raven,	NOR,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,	6
1703.	Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
1703.	Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
1703.	Miriam Rickli	SUI,	07.05.87 in ???,	6
1703.	Morgan Saylor,	USA,	26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,	6
1703.	Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
1703.	Nora Ferjani,	D,	02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,	6
1703.	Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,	6
1703.	Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
1703. Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
1703.	Rocío Guirao Díaz,	ARG,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	6
1703.	Rose Bertram,	BEL,	26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,	6
1703.	Roxanne McKee,	CAN,	10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,	6
1703.	Sarah Thonig,	D,	16.02.92 in München/D,	6
1703.	Sophie Hunger,	CH,	31.03.83 in Bern/CH,	6
1703.	Suki Waterhouse,	GB,	05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,	6
1703.	Tessa Mittelstaedt,	D,	01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,	6
1703.	Tobin Heath,	USA,	29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,	6
1703.	Traylor Howard,	USA,	14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,	6
1703.	Viktoria Metzker,	HUN,	30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,	6
1703.	Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
1703.	Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
1787.	Adeanna Cooke,	USA,	31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,	5
1787.	Agnieszka Radwanska,	POL,	06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,	5
1787.	Allie Haze,	USA,	10.05.67 in Montana/USA,	5
1787.	Andrea Kathrin Loewig,	D,	22.09.66 Merseburg/D,	5
1787.	Andrea Maurer,	D,	1982 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
1787.	Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,	5
1787.	Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,	5
1787.	Anna Gröbel,	?,	? in ?,	5
1787.	Aurelie Bastian,	F,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,	5
1787.	Bianca Schwarzjirg,	A,	12.09.80 in Wien/A,	5
1787.	Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
1787.	Bitty Schram,	USA,	17.07.68 in New York City/USA,	5
1787.	Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
1787.	Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
1787.	Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
1787.	Clara Gerst,	D,	09.05.87 in Köln/D,	5
1787.	Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
1787.	Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1787.	Elena Krawzow,	D,	26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,	5
1787.	Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	5
1787.	Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	POL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,	5
1787.	Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,	D,	26.02.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1787.	Emma Glover,	GB,	06.06.87 in //GB,	5
1787.	Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
1787.	Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
1787.	Geri Halliwell,	GB,	06.08.72 in Watford/GB,	5
1787.	Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	5
1787.	Grace Park,	USA,	14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1787.	Haifa Wehbe,	LBN,	10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,	5
1787.	Hanna Verboom,	BEL,	11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,	5
1787.	Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1787.	Hila Bronstein,	D/ISR,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,	5
1787.	Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
1787.	Jana Skolina,	LAT,	02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,	5
1787.	Jana Thiel,	D,	17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.2016	5
1787.	Jane Kazcmarek,	USA,	21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1787.	Jessica Burciaga,	USA,	11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,	5
1787.	Julia Dujmovits	AUT,	12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,	5
1787.	Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
1787.	Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
1787.	Katrina Law,	USA,	? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,	5
1787.	Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	5
1787.	Kimberley Crossman,	NZL,	24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,	5
1787.	Laura Müller,	D,	30.07.00 in ???/D,	5
1787.	Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	5
1787.	Leonor Varela,	CHL,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,	5
1787.	Lina Esco,	USA,	14.05.85 in Miami/USA,	5
1787.	Lisa Bund,	D,	31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1787.	Louisa Jacobson,	USA,	12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
1787.	Luise Befort,	D,	27.05.96 in Berlin/D,	5
1787.	Luise Kummer,	D,	29.06.93 in Jena/D,	5
1787.	Maria Grazia Cucinotta,	I,	27.07.68 in Messina/I,	5
1787.	Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
1787.	Marisa Burger,	D,	xx.xx.73 in München/D,	5
1787.	Marisa Tomei,	USA,	04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,	5
1787.	Marta Gut,	POL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,	5
1787.	Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
1787.	Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
1787.	Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
1787.	Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
1787.	Mimi Fiedler,	D,	11.09.75 in Split/CRO,	5
1787.	Nadia Hilker,	D,	01.12.88 in München/D,	5
1787.	Nadja Uhl,	D,	23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,	5
1787.	Naima Fehrenbacher,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,	5
1787.	Namika,	D,	23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
1787.	Natalia Belova,	RUS,	xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,	5
1787.	Natascha Belova,	?,	? in ?,	5
1787.	Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
1787.	Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
1787.	Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
1787.	Nina Freiwald,	D,	02.04.97 in München/D,	5
1787.	Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
1787.	Olivia Cooke,	GB,	27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,	5
1787.	Olivia Culpo,	USA,	08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,	5
1787.	Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
1787.	Rachel Brosnahan,	USA,	02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,	5
1787.	Rhian Sugden,	GB,	11.09.86 in Bury/GB,	5
1787.	Sadie Sink,	USA,	16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,	5
1787.	Sara Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1787.	Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
1787.	Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
1787.	Sarah Kuttner,	D,	29.01.79 in Berlin/D,	5
1787.	Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,	5
1787.	Shari Pendelton,	ISL,	05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,	5
1787.	Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
1787.	Sora Aoi,	JPN,	11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,	5
1787.	Stefanie Josten,	NL,	05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,	5
1787.	Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,	5
1787.	Tegan Quin,	CAN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,	5
1787.	Tia Ling,	USA,	10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,	5
1787.	Troian Bellisario,	USA,	28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	5
1787.	Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
1787.	Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
1787.	Valeria Mazza,	ARG,	17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,	5
1787.	Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
1787.	Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
1787.	Willow Hand,	USA,	19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,	5
1787.	Zhang Jingchu,	CHN,	02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,	5
1885.	Adele Exarchopoulos,	F,	22.11.93 in Paris/F,	4
1885.	Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
1885.	Alektra Blue,	USA,	09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,	4
1885.	Alexandra Philipps,	D,	17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,	4
1885.	Alina Vacariu,	ROU,	17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,	4
1885.	Ana Ayora,	USA,	08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	4
1885.	Andrea Andreeva Teodora,	BUL,	23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,	4
1885.	Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
1885.	Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
1885.	Anja Knauer,	D,	18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,	4
1885.	Anja Schüte,	D,	02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,	4
1885.	Anna Faris,	USA,	29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,	4
1885.	Anne Heche,	USA,	25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,	4
1885.	April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
1885.	Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
1885.	Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
1885.	Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
1885.	Beate Igel,	D,	02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,	4
1885.	Bella Heathcote,	AUS,	03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	4
1885.	Brigitte Bastgen,	D,	14.03.55 in Trier/D,	4
1885.	Carey Mulligan,	GB,	28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,	4
1885.	Carolina Ardohain,	ARG,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,	4
1885.	Claudia Jung,	D,	12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,	4
1885.	Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
1885.	Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
1885.	Demi Sims,	GB,	06.09.96 in Essex/GB,	4
1885.	Denise Herrmann,	D,	20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,	4
1885.	Dido Armstrong	GB,	25.12.71 in London/GB,	4
1885.	Doris Schwaiger,	A,	28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1885.	Edita Malovic,	SER,	21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,	4
1885.	Elizabeth Mitchell,	USA,	27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
1885.	Emma Corrin,	GB,	01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,	4
1885.	Ericka Underwood,	USA,	xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,	4
1885.	Erika Tymrak,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,	4
1885.	Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,	GRE,	06.04.92 in ?/GRE,	4
1885.	Ewa Sonnet,	POL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,	4
1885.	Gemma Merna,	GB,	11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,	4
1885.	Gesine Schöps,	D,	xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,	4
1885.	Grace Kelly,	MCO/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
1885.	Greta Goodworth,	D,	10.07.99 in Köln/D,	4
1885.	Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,	4
1885.	Hannah John-Kamen,	GB,	06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,	4
1885.	Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
1885.	Heather Morris,	USA,	01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1885.	Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
1885.	Heloise Guerin,	F,	26.08.89 in xxxx/F,	4
1885.	Iggy Azalea,	AUS,	07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,	4
1885.	Jelena Ristic,	SER,	xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,	4
1885.	Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
1885.	Jennifer Nguyen,	VIE,	18.11.87 in ……..,	4
1885.	Jessica Lucas,	AUS,	24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,	4
1885.	Jessica Michibata,	JPN,	21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,	4
1885.	Juli Proven,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,	4
1885.	Julia Hartmann,	D,	09.06.85 in Berlin/D,	4
1885.	Julie Engelbrecht,	D,	30.06.84 in Paris/F,	4
1885.	Kate Bock,	CAN,	30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,	4
1885.	Kate Ryan,	BEL,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,	4
1885.	Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
1885.	Katja Wölffing,	D,	20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,	4
1885.	Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
1885.	Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
1885.	Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	4
1885.	Kylie Jenner,	USA,	10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	4
1885.	Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
1885.	Lin Peng,	CHN,	25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,	4
1885.	Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
1885.	Lucy Scherer,	D,	05.04.81 in München/D,	4
1885.	Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,	GB,	10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,	4
1885.	Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
1885.	Mary Louise Parker,	USA,	02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,	4
1885.	Megan Barton-Hanson,	GB,	xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,	4
1885.	Melanie Oesch,	CH,	14.12.87 in Bern/CH,	4
1885.	Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
1885.	Natasha Nice,	F,	28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,	4
1885.	Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
1885.	Nicole Maines,	USA,	07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,	4
1885.	Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
1885.	Nina-Friederike Gnädig,	D,	09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,	4
1885.	Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
1885.	Pamela David,	ARG,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,	4
1885.	Paris Jackson,	USA,	03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,	4
1885.	Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
1885.	Poppy Montgomery,	AUS,	15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,	4
1885.	Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
1885.	Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
1885.	Rebecca Hall,	GB,	19.05.82 in London/GB,	4
1885.	Roxanne Dufter,	D,	13.02.92 in Kempten/D,	4
1885.	Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
1885.	Steffi Schwaiger	A,	07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,	4
1885.	Susanne Steiger,	D,	09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,	4
1885.	Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
1885.	Tanja König,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,	4
1885.	Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
1885.	Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
1885.	Taylor Spreitler,	USA,	23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,	4
1885.	Tina Kay,	LIT,	23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,	4
1885.	Tiril Eckhoff,	NOR,	21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,	4
1885.	Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	4
1885.	Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
1885.	Vanessa Lynn Williams,	USA,	18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,	4
1885.	Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	4
1885.	Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
1987.	Alexandra Stan,	ROU,	10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,	3
1987.	Alicia Buchel,	D,	xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,	3
1987.	Alissa Jung,	D,	30.06.81 in Münster/D,	3
1987.	Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
1987.	Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
1987.	Andrea Ballschuh,	D,	12.07.72 in Dresden/D,	3
1987.	Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	3
1987.	Anja Kruse,	D,	06.08.56 in Essen/D,	3
1987.	Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,	3
1987.	Anna Belknap,	USA,	22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,	3
1987.	AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
1987.	Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
1987.	Anne Will,	D,	18.03.66 in Köln/D,	3
1987.	Anya Taylor-Joy,	USA/GB/ARG,	16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,	3
1987.	Astrid Wirtenberger	A,	12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,	3
1987.	Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
1987.	Belen Rodriguez,	ARG,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	3
1987.	Bre Tiesi,	USA,	04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	3
1987.	Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
1987.	Cailin Russo,	USA,	xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,	3
1987.	Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
1987.	Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
1987.	Carmen Rivera,	D,	24.07.74 in Lich/D,	3
1987.	Caroline Labes,	D,	21.10.90 in Berlin/D,	3
1987.	Celia Kim,	D,	19.03.77 in Essen/D,	3
1987.	Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
1987.	Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
1987.	Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
1987.	Chyna Ellis,	GB,	24.08.94 in Essex/GB,	3
1987.	Claudia Finger-Erben,	D,	09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,	3
1987.	Corinne Clery,	F,	23.03.50 in Paris/F,	3
1987.	Diana Eichhorn	D,	? in Düren (?)/D,	3
1987.	Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
1987.	Elena Carriere,	D,	16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,	3
1987.	Ellen Arnhold,	D,	08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,	3
1987.	Emanuela de Paula,	BRA,	25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,	3
1987.	Erika Marozsán,	HUN,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,	3
1987.	France Gall,	F,	09.10.47 in Paris/F,	3
1987.	Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,	USA,	30.09.57 in New York/USA,	3
1987.	Gabrielle Aplin,	GB,	10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,	3
1987.	Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
1987.	Gesa Felicitas Krause,	D,	03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,	3
1987.	Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
1987.	Gus Birney,	USA,	27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,	3
1987.	Isabell Gerschke,	D,	xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,	3
1987.	Ivona Dadic,	AUT,	29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,	3
1987.	Jennifer Stone,	USA,	12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,	3
1987.	Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
1987.	Jessie Diggins,	USA,	26.08.91 in Afton/USA,	3
1987.	Jorja Fox,	USA,	07.06.68 in New York/USA,	3
1987.	Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
1987.	Julia Krüger,	D,	28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,	3
1987.	Julia Muniz,	BRA,	23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,	3
1987.	Kaisa Mäkäräinen,	FIN,	11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,	3
1987.	Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
1987.	Katharina Althaus,	D,	23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,	3
1987.	Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel/D,	3
1987.	Kathryn Newton,	USA,	08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,	3
1987.	Kayla Shyx,	D,	05.03.02 in ?/D,	3
1987.	Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1987.	Lana Condor,	USA,	11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,	3
1987.	Lola Weippert,	D,	31.03.96 in xxx/D,	3
1987.	Mandy Lange,	D,	04.08.87 in Bernau/D,	3
1987.	Marie Serneholt,	SWE,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,	3
1987.	Marie Wegener,	D,	06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,	3
1987.	Marie-Therese Helmschmied,	D,	xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,	3
1987.	Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1987.	Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
1987.	Mary Padian,	USA,	24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,	3
1987.	Maryna Linchuk,	BLR,	04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,	3
1987.	Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
1987.	Melanie Marschke,	D,	03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,	3
1987.	Merel Bechtold,	NL,	27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,	3
1987.	Mia Kirshner,	CAN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,	3
1987.	Mia Sully,	AUS,	10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,	3
1987.	Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
1987.	Milica Polskaya,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,	3
1987.	Miriam Höller,	D,	27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,	3
1987.	Monica Puig,	PRI,	27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,	3
1987.	Monika Jagaciak,	POL,	15.01.94 in Posen/POL,	3
1987.	Natasha Henstridge,	CAN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,	3
1987.	Naya Rivera,	USA,	12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,	3
1987.	Nell McAndrew,	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
1987.	Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
1987.	Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
1987.	Pauline Nordin,	SWE,	23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,	3
1987.	Peyton Roi List,	USA,	06.04.98 in Florida/USA,	3
1987.	Ricarda Magduschewski,	D,	04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,	3
1987.	Ronja Forcher,	AUT,	07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,	3
1987.	Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
1987.	Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
1987.	Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
1987.	Sarah Brightman,	GB,	14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,	3
1987.	Sarah Wagenknecht,	D,	16.07.69 in Jena/D,	3
1987.	Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
1987.	Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
1987.	Sunny Leone,	CAN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,	3
1987.	Suzanne von Borsody,	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
1987.	Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
1987.	Tamara Alves,	ARG,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,	3
1987.	Tammy Hembrow,	AUS,	xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,	3
1987.	Tatiana Maslany,	CAN,	22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,	3
1987.	Tina Kraus,	D,	22.08.79 in Thuine/D,	3
1987.	Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
1987.	Victoria Schnaderbeck	AUT,	04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,	3
1987.	Zuleyka Rivera,	PRI,	03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,	3
2093.	Alexa Feser,	D,	30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,	2
2093.	Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
2093.	Alice Greczyn,	USA,	06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,	2
2093.	Alma Jodorowsky,	F,	26.09.91 in Paris/F,	2
2093.	Alyson Michalka	USA,	25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,	2
2093.	Amandine Hesse,	F,	16.01.93 in Montauban/F,	2
2093.	Amelie Plaas-Link	D,	20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,	2
2093.	Amy Davidson,	USA,	15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,	2
2093.	Andrea Krätzig,	D,	01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
2093.	Anna Fischer,	D, 18.07.86 in Berlin/D,	2
2093.	Anna Seidel,	D,	31.03.98 in Dresden/D,	2
2093.	Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),	D,	28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,	2
2093.	Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
2093.	Anouk Hoogendijk,	NL,	06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,	2
2093.	April Love Geary,	USA,	06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,	2
2093.	Ashley Hinshaw,	USA,	11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,	2
2093.	Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2093.	Babett Einstmann,	D,	09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,	2
2093.	Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,	2
2093.	Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
2093.	Bernadette Heerwagen,	D,	22.06.77 in Bonn/D,	2
2093.	Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
2093.	Bianca Balti,	I,	19.03.84 in Lodi/I,	2
2093.	Bianca Berding,	D,	30.11.76 in Köln/D,	2
2093.	Birgit Langer,	D,	05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,	2
2093.	Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
2093.	Bonnie Strange,	D,	05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,	2
2093.	Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2093.	Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
2093.	Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
2093.	Caitriona Balfe,	IRL,	10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,	2
2093.	Carla Howe,	GB,	26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,	2
2093.	Carlie Jo Howell,	USA,	22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,	2
2093.	Catrinel Menghia,	ROU,	01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,	2
2093.	Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
2093.	Charlotte Casiraghi,	MCO,	03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,	2
2093.	Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
2093.	Charlotte Hawkins,	GB,	16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,	2
2093.	Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
2093.	Chrissie Fit,	USA,	03.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2093.	Christina Braun,	D,	18.12.89 in Andernach/D,	2
2093.	Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
2093.	Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
2093.	Constance Zimmer,	USA,	11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,	2
2093.	Courtney Hansen,	USA,	02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,	2
2093.	Danielle Rose Russell,	USA,	31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA, 2
2093.	Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
2093.	Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
2093.	Doda,	POL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,	2
2093.	Elena Miras,	D,	25.04.92 in xxx/D,	2
2093.	Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
2093.	Emily Sears,	AUS,	01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,	2
2093.	Emma Rigby,	GB,	26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,	2
2093.	Emmelie de Forrest,	DNK,	28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,	2
2093.	Erica Cerra,	CAN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,	2
2093.	Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
2093.	Florence Pugh,	GB,	03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,	2
2093.	Gisela Schneeberger,	D,	03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,	2
2093.	Gitta Saxx,	D,	22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,	2
2093.	Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	2
2093.	Helen Mirren,	GB,	26.07.45 in London/GB,	2
2093.	Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
2093.	Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
2093.	Isabella Gomez,	COL/USA,	09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,	2
2093.	Jennifer Lahmers,	USA,	19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,	2
2093.	Jennifer Sieglar,	D,	24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	2
2093.	Jessica Lange,	USA,	20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,	2
2093.	Jill Hennessy,	CAN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,	2
2093.	Jodie Comer,	GB,	11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,	2
2093.	Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
2093.	Julia Stinshoff,	D,	27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	2
2093.	Kacy Catanzaro,	USA,	14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,	2
2093.	Karina Jelinek,	ARG,	22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,	2
2093.	Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,	RUS,	15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,	2
2093.	Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
2093.	Kerry Morgan,	USA,	xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,	2
2093.	Kerry Washington,	USA,	31.01.77 in New York/USA,	2
2093.	Kristina Dörfer,	D,	26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,	2
2093.	Lara Stone,	NL,	20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,	2
2093.	Laura Osswald,	D,	08.03.82 in München/D,	2
2093.	Lauren Goodger,	GB,	19.09.86 in London/GB,	2
2093.	Lauren Marsden,	CAN,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,	2
2093.	Lilia Ermak,	RUS,	30.11.89 in ……./RUS,	2
2093.	Lindsay Register,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,	2
2093.	Lisa Snowdon,	GB,	23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,	2
2093.	Marie Nasemann,	D,	08.03.89 in Gauting/D,	2
2093.	Marie-Louise Finck,	D,	14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,	2
2093.	Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,	2
2093.	Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
2093.	Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.02.83 in Paris/F,	2
2093.	Mia Sara,	USA,	19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,	2
2093.	Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
2093.	Mine Voss,	D,	15.08.89 in Berlin/D,	2
2093.	Monica Seles,	SER/USA,	02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,	2
2093.	Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
2093.	Nazan Gökdemir,	D,	31.12.80 in Hannover/D,	2
2093.	nyyxxii,	X,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,	2
2093.	Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
2093.	Paula Marschall,	USA,	12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,	2
2093.	Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
2093.	Robin Tunney,	USA,	19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,	2
2093.	Ronda Rousey,	USA,	01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,	2
2093.	Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
2093.	Sadie Anne Stanley,	USA,	15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,	2
2093.	Samaire Armstrong,	USA,	31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,	2
2093.	Sanam Afrashteh,	D,	24.11.75 in Marburg/D,	2
2093.	Sandra Berndt,	D,	28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,	2
2093.	Sara Akeera,	CAN,	1973 in Ontario/CAN,	2
2093.	Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
2093.	Sarah X Mills,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	2
2093.	Sasha Luss,	RUS,	06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,	2
2093.	Sophia Di Martino,	GB,	15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,	2
2093.	Sophia Lillis, USA,	13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,	2
2093.	Stephanie Ly,	CAN,	xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,	2
2093.	Susanne Klehn,	D,	12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,	2
2093.	Talulah Riley,	GB,	26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,	2
2093.	Tessa Thompson,	USA,	03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
2093.	Uschi Schmidt,	D,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,	2
2093.	Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
2093.	Vanessa Herzog,	AUT,	04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,	2
2093.	Vanessa Hinz,	D,	24.03.92 in München/D,	2
2093.	Veronica Varekova,	CZE,	19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,	2
2093.	Viktoria Rebensburg,	D,	04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,	2
2093.	Viva Bianca,	AUS,	17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,	2
2093.	Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,	D,	20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,	2
2218.	Abigail Spencer,	USA,	04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,	1
2218.	Alana Haim,	USA,	15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
2218.	Alanis Morissette,	CAN,	01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,	1
2218.	Alexandra Popp,	D,	06.04.91 in Witten/D,	1
2218.	Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,	1
2218.	Amelia Eve,	GB,	02.02.92 in ?/GB,	1
2218.	Anastasia Abasova,	D,	1991 in ???/LVA,	1
2218.	Andrea Henkel,	D,	10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,	1
2218.	Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
2218.	Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?,	1
2218.	Angela Gossow,	D,	05.11.74 in Köln/D,	1
2218.	Anna Julia Hagen,	D,	22.05.90 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Anna Lewandowska,	POL,	07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,	1
2218.	Anna-Katharina Muck,	D,	xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,	1
2218.	Annemarie Wendel,	D,	26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,	1
2218.	Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
2218.	Anya Chalotra,	GB,	21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,	1
2218.	Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
2218.	Ashley Perich,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,	1
2218.	Aubrey Plaza,	USA,	26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,	1
2218.	Ava Michelle Cota,	USA,	10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,	1
2218.	Bailee Madison,	USA,	15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,	1
2218.	Bea Miller,	USA,	07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,	1
2218.	Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
2218.	Billie Lourd,	USA,	17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2218.	Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in ?/D,	1
2218.	Birgit Nössing,	I,	19.08.82 in Bozen/I,	1
2218.	Britt Maren,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,	1
2218.	Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
2218.	Camila Mendes,	USA,	29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,	1
2218.	Camille Rowe,	F,	07.01.86 in Paris/F,	1
2218.	Carlotta Truman,	D,	19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,	1
2218.	Carolin Niemczyk,	D,	24.07.90 in Singen/D,	1
2218.	Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
2218.	Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
2218.	Coco Rocha,	CAN,	10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2218.	Corinna Drews,	D,	30.01.62 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Courtney Thorne-Smith,	USA,	08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,	1
2218.	Cristina Scabbia,	I,	06.06.72 in Mailand/I,	1
2218.	Cynthia Nixon,	USA,	09.04.66 in New York/USA,	1
2218.	Daniela Braga,	BRA,	23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,	1
2218.	Daniela Haak,	D,	xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,	1
2218.	Danielle Haim,	USA,	16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
2218.	Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
2218.	Danielle Valkyrie,	AUT,	? in Wien/AUT,	1
2218.	Dolly Buster,	CZE/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,	1
2218.	Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
2218.	Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
2218.	Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,	RUS,	16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,	1
2218.	Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
2218.	Emily Cox,	GB,	23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,	1
2218.	Emily Kinney,	USA,	13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,	1
2218.	Este Haim,	USA,	14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	1
2218.	Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
2218.	Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
2218.	Fernanda Lima,	BRA,	25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,	1
2218.	Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
2218.	Gabriela Sabatini,	ARG,	16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,	1
2218.	Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
2218.	Gaetane Thiney,	F,	28.10.85 in Troyes/F,	1
2218.	Genesis Rodriguez,	USA,	29.07.87 in Miami/USA,	1
2218.	Halston Sage,	USA,	10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2218.	Hanna Zimmermann,	D,	xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,	1
2218.	Hannah Simone,	GB,	03.08.80 in London/GB,	1
2218.	Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,	1
2218.	Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
2218.	Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
2218.	Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
2218.	Ida Engvoll,	SWE,	06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,	1
2218.	Jacqueline Svilarov,	D,	13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,	1
2218.	Jakelyne Oliveira,	BRA,	20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,	1
2218.	Jana Gegner,	D,	27.11.85 in Dessau/D,	1
2218.	Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,	1
2218.	Jana Pallaske,	D,	20.05.79 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
2218.	Jasmin Rapior,	D,	30.06.89 in ?,	1
2218.	Jenna Jameson,	USA,	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
2218.	Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
2218.	Jennifer Newrkla,	AUT,	04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,	1
2218.	Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
2218.	Jennifer Stano,	USA,	14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
2218.	Jennifer Tilly,	USA,	16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,	1
2218.	Johanna Wokalek,	D,	03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,	1
2218.	Judith Neumann,	D,	07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,	1
2218.	Judy Greer (Therese Evans),	USA,	20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,	1
2218.	Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Julia Wolkowa,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	1
2218.	Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,	D,	21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,	1
2218.	Karolin Horchler,	D,	09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,	1
2218.	Kate Walsh,	USA,	13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,	1
2218.	Katja Dofel,	D,	xx.xx.71 in München/D,	1
2218.	Kellie Pickler,	USA,	28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,	1
2218.	Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
2218.	Kim Kanner,	USA,	xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,	1
2218.	Kim Raver,	USA,	15.03.69 in New York/USA,	1
2218.	Kristina zur Mühlen,	D,	23.03.69 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Laethisia Schimek,	D,	05.12.92 in ?,	1
2218.	Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2218.	Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
2218.	Leila Lowfire,	D,	03.10.93 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Lena Meckel,	D,	07.12.92 in München/D,	1
2218.	Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
2218.	Lindy Booth,	CAN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,	1
2218.	Maggie Lindemann,	USA,	21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,	1
2218.	Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
2218.	Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
2218.	Marie Askehave,	DNK,	21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,	1
2218.	Martina Colombari,	ITA,	10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,	1
2218.	Megan McKenna,	GB,	26.09.92 in Barking/GB,	1
2218.	Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
2218.	Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
2218.	Melissa Auf der Maur	CAN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,	1
2218.	Merle Elli Metgenberg,	D,	22.12.01 in ?/D,	1
2218.	Michelle Morgan,	CAN,	16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,	1
2218.	Monita Rajpal,	CAN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
2218.	Moon Bloodgood,	USA,	20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,	1
2218.	Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
2218.	Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
2218.	Nadine Kösters,	D,	05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,	1
2218.	Nancy O'Dell,	USA,	25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,	1
2218.	Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
2218.	Nia Künzer,	D,	18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,	1
2218.	Nicole (Seibert),	D,	25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,	1
2218.	Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
2218.	Odeya Rush,	USA,	12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,	1
2218.	Peyton List,	USA,	08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,	1
2218.	Renate Herzberg,	D,	xx.xx.xx in München/D,	1
2218.	Renee Zellweger,	USA,	25.04.69 in Katy/USA,	1
2218.	Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
2218.	Rooney Mara,	USA,	17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,	1
2218.	Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
2218.	Sarah Carter,	CAN,	30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,	1
2218.	Sarah Shahi,	USA,	10.01.80 in Euless/USA,	1
2218.	Saskia Atzerodt,	D,	04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,	1
2218.	Sharon Den Adel,	NL,	12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,	1
2218.	Simone Simons,	NL,	17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,	1
2218.	Stella Hudgens,	USA,	13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,	1
2218.	Summer Glau,	USA,	14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,	1
2218.	Svetlana Bilyalova,	RUS,	? in Moskau/RUS,	1
2218.	Tabea Kemme,	D,	04.12.91 in Stade/D,	1
2218.	Tanja Anna Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Tanja Wedhorn,	D,	14.12.71 in Witten/D,	1
2218.	Tanja Wenzel,	D,	27.07.78 in Berlin/D,	1
2218.	Taynara Wolf,	D,	28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,	1
2218.	Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,	1
2218.	Therese Johaug,	NOR,	25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,	1
2218.	Toni Collette,	AUS,	01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,	1
2218.	Ulrike C. Tscharre,	D,	15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,	1
2218.	Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
2218.	Verena Altenberger,	A,	11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,	1
2218.	Verena Fels,	D,	? in ?,	1
2218.	Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
2218.	Verena Stangl,	D,	04.08.90 in Weiden/D,	1
2218.	Veronica Bielik,	POL,	18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,	1
2218.	Victoria Popova,	?,	? in ?,	1
2218.	Vivian Schmitt,	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,	1
2218.	Winona Ryder,	USA,	29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,	1
2218.	Ximena Navarrete,	MEX,	22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,	1




*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64 *


----------



## congo64 (31 Mai 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (55) *

*1.	Lena Gercke,	D,	262
2.	Helene Fischer,	D,	256
3.	Nazan Eckes,	D,	223*

4.	Alica Schmidt,	D,	221
5.	Victoria Justice,	USA,	176
6.	Viviane Geppert,	D,	164
7.	Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	115
8.	Olivia Wilde,	USA,	90
9.	Fernanda Brandao,	BRA/D,	86
10.	Ania Niedieck,	D,	80
11.	Isabelle Körner,	D,	73
12.	Katharina Kleinfeldt,	D,	71
13.	Vanessa Mai,	D,	67
14.	Avril Lavigne,	CAN,	65
14.	Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),	GB,	65
14.	Chloe Bennet,	USA,	65
17.	Alessandra Ambrosio,	BRA,	63
18.	Jessica Alba,	USA,	59
18.	Ramona Drews,	D,	59
20.	Kamilla Senjo,	D,	57
21.	Camila Cabello,	CUB,	55
22.	Izabel Goulart,	BRA,	54
23.	Jana Azizi,	D,	53
24.	Bar Refaeli,	ISR,	52
24.	Cara Delevigne,	GB,	52
24.	Kristina Sterz,	D,	52
24.	Miriam Lange,	D,	52
28.	Alexandra Fonsatti,	ITA/D,	51
29.	Gaby Lüeße,	D,	50
29.	Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	50
29.	Megan Fox,	USA,	50
29.	Melissa Naschenweng,	AUT,	50
29.	Mikaela Shiffrin,	USA,	50
34.	Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	48
35.	Selena Gomez,	USA,	47
36.	Jasmin Wagner,	D,	46
36.	Nina Dobrev,	BGR/CAN,	46
36.	Taylor Swift,	USA,	46
39.	Christine Haberlander,	AUT,	45
39.	Judith Rakers,	D,	45
39.	Yazmin Oukhellou,	GB,	45
42.	Elena Bruhn,	D,	44
43.	Lili Paul-Roncalli,	AUT,	43
43.	Mareile Höppner,	D,	43
43.	Ruth Hofmann,	D,	43
43.	Vanessa Blumhagen,	D,	43
47.	Cheyenne Pahde,	D,	41
47.	Kendall Jenner,	USA,	41
47.	Valentina Pahde,	D,	41
50.	Anissa Kate,	F,	40
50.	Emmanuelle Chriqui,	CAN,	40
50.	Eva Imhof,	D,	40
50.	Karin Schubert,	D,	40
50.	LaFee (Christina Klein),	D,	40
50.	Shay Mitchell,	CAN,	40



*Grüße congo64 *


----------



## Anakin (31 Mai 2022)

_Mai 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Elsa Jean
#03: Victoria Justice 
#04: Lena Gercke 
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Jennifer Lopez 
#07: Tina Kay
#08: Veronika Klimovits 
#09: Jennifer Lawrence
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022 Voting

01.) Lena Gercke
02.) Victoria Justice 
03.) Conor Leslie 
04.) Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05.) Amira Tröger 
06.) Natalie Langer 
07.) Veronika Klimovits 
08.) Laura Papendick
09.) Selena Gomez 
10.) Vanessa Mai


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 Mai 2022)

Mai 2022

1. Miriam Lange love2:cupidboy:
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine Duchess of Cambridge
4. Charlotte Maihoff
5. Nazan Gökdemir
6. Julia Scharf
7. Roberta Bieling
8. Michaela Koschak
9. Annett Möller
10. Esther Sedlaczek


----------



## hound815 (1 Juni 2022)

Für Juni (Ich habe in diesem Monat 2 Damen auf Platz 3 gelegt) 

1. Olivia Wilde 


 


2. Elizabeth Olsen


 

 
3. Sadie Sink & Maya Hawke 


 

 

 
5. Natalie Portman


 

 
6. Emma Stone


 

 
7. Maggie Rogers 


 


8. Samara Weaving 


 

 
9. Gemma Chan


 

 
10. Anne Hathaway 


 

 
10, Diane Kruger 


 


10. Rose Leslie 


 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2022)

*01. Kristen Stewart
*




02. Hayley Williams
03. LaFee
04. Heather Baron-Gracie 
05. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
06. Alexandra Fonsatti
07. Taylor Momsen
08. Samara Weaving
09. Emily Anne Whitmire (24.05.1991 Portland, Oregon, United States)
10. Cara Delevingne


----------



## brian69 (1 Juni 2022)

*Juni 2022*

.*
1. Olivia Wilde​​*






*
2. Natalie Dormer 3. Katheryn Winnick*




 



*
4. Lea Seydoux 5. Emilia Clarke 6. Ana de Armas*




 

 




*7. Ashley Benson 8. Brittany Snow 9. Joey King*




 

 



*
10.
Alexandra Daddario - Scarlett Johansson - Sydney Sweeney*




 

 

​


----------



## benedikt (2 Juni 2022)

Mein Juni Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Lorena Rae
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Kaia Gerber
08. Frida Aasen
09. Luisa Hartema
10.Gintare Sudziute
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Lena Gercke


----------



## dabi (2 Juni 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Yasmine Bleeth
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Martina Hingis
8.Priyanka Chopra
9.Jessica Biel
10.Megan Fox


----------



## hsvmann (2 Juni 2022)

*06 / 22 *

1. Helene Fischer 
2. Alica Schmidt 
3. Vanessa Mai 
4. Viviane Geppert 
5. Jessica Alba 
6. Shay Mitchell 
7. Delta Goodrem 
8. Megan Fox 
9. Nazan Eckes 
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## lappi (3 Juni 2022)

Juni 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Rebecca Hall
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Léa Seydoux
5 Katie Holmes

6 Madeleine Wehle
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Birgitte Schrowange
9 Keira Knightley
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## kamy (3 Juni 2022)

*2022 – 06

1.	Fernanda Brandao
2.	Helene Fischer
3.	Lili Paul-Roncalli
4.	Vanessa Mai
5.	Nazan Eckes
6.	Lea Wagner
7.	Viviane Geppert
8.	Elena Bruhn
9.	Jana Azizi
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Nina Moghaddam
10.	Steffi Brungs
*


----------



## ManuN (6 Juni 2022)

Jun 22

01.	Helene Fischer
02.	Alica Schmidt
03.	Fernanda Brandao
04.	Nazan Eckes
05.	Vivian Geppert
06.	Vivian Wulf
07.	Vanessa Mai
08.	Franca Lehfeldt
09.	Elena Bruhn
10.	Anna Fleischauer
10.	Rebecca Mir
10.	Jana Azizi


----------



## jens4975 (7 Juni 2022)

1. Johanna Klum
2. Nina Eichinger
3. Lena 
4. Jeannette Sachse (Juwelo TV)
5. Beatrice Egli 
6. Jana Aziz 
7. Jana Ina Zarella
8. Esther Sedlazcek
9. Paris Hilton 
10. Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## tino2003 (12 Juni 2022)

Juni 2022
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## maggi77 (14 Juni 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Abigail Clarke
8. Sylvija Vasilevska
9. Chloe Sims
10.Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## gaertner23 (17 Juni 2022)

Hier mein Juni-Voting

1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Anna Planken
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Gundula Gause
9.) Annette Betz
10.) Katja Horneffer und Yve Fehring


----------



## NEF (20 Juni 2022)

Juni 2022


*1. Nazan Eckes*​​*2. Chloe Bennet*​​*3. Camila Cabello*​​4. Jessica Alba​​5. Michelle Keegan​​6. Megan Fox​​7. Nina Agdal​​8. Kelli Berglund​​9. Izabel Goulart​​10.Sara Sampaio​​10. Anna Kendrick​​10. Lilly Collins​​


----------



## Cav (20 Juni 2022)

Voting für Juni 2022

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alessandra Ambrosio




3. Alica Schmidt




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## congo64 (22 Juni 2022)

*Juni 2022*

01. Helene Fischer




02. Delta Goodrem




03. Alica Schmidt




04. Lili Paul-Roncalli




05. Ana Mena




06. Jessica Lynn




07. Chloe Bennet




08. Shay Mitchell




09. Viviane Geppert




10 Michelle Keegan




10. Jessica Alba




10. Megan Fox


----------



## Walt (26 Juni 2022)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Juni 2022

1. Lena Gercke






2. Steffi Landerer





3. Iris Mareike Steen





4. Ania Niedieck





5. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch





6. Patricia Aulitzky, A/CH, *07.07.1979 in Salzburg/A





7. Vaile Fuchs





8. Majtie Kolberg, D, *05.12.1999 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D





9. Susan Hoecke






10. Daniela Bleymehl, D, *06.08.1988 in Essen/D


----------



## Makak (26 Juni 2022)

Juni 2022

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
3. Ania Niedieck
4. Kelly Brook
5. Alizé Lim
6. Martina Trevisan
7. Andrea Ballschuh
8. Miriam Lange
9. Simone Panteleit
10. Sandy Mölling


----------



## Quick Nick (27 Juni 2022)

*Juni 2022 Voting:*

01. Lena Gercke 
02. Victoria Justice 
03. Serena Salecker 
04. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
05. Mila Kunis 
06. Alina Merkau 
07. Vanessa Blumhagen 
08. Veronika Klimovits 
09. Marlene Lufen
10. Maggie Siff


----------



## Devilfish (27 Juni 2022)

Juni 

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Miranda Cosgrove
5. Lena Meyer-Landrut
6. Demi Lovato
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Chrissy Costanza
9. Taylor Momsen
10. Ariana Grande
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Hayley Williams


----------



## goldlena (28 Juni 2022)

1 ❤Mikaela Schiffrin 2 ❤Alica Schmidt 3 ❤Annika Jung 4❤ Melissa Deines 5❤ Victoria Justice 6 ❤Viviane Geppart 7❤ Lena Gerke 8 ❤Helene Fischer 9❤ Vanessa Mai 10❤Ruth Hofmann 10 ❤Nele Schenker 10 ❤Katharina Kleinfeld


----------



## LovaKova (28 Juni 2022)

1. Demi Lovato
2. Demi Lovato
3. Demi Lovato
4. Jojo Levesque
5. Anna Kournikova
6. Jennifer Lopez
7. Mariah Carey
8. Kim Wilde
9. Christina Salti
10. Helena Paparizou


----------



## Death Row (28 Juni 2022)

@LovaKova Ich glaube so funktioniert das hier nicht mit deiner Top 7 äh 10


----------



## taurus79 (29 Juni 2022)

Juni '22

1. Victoria Swarovski
2. Harriet von Waldenfels
3. Laura Wontorra
4. Mareile Höppner
5. Jasmin Wagner
6. Stephanie Puls
7. Janin Ullmann
8. Emilia Schüle
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Ruth Hofmann


----------



## Ryan Atwood (30 Juni 2022)

Juni 2022 Voting:

01. Katharina Kleinfeldt
02. Conor Leslie 
03. Lena Gercke 
04. Victoria Justice 
05. Natalie Langer
06. Amira Tröger 
07. Laura Papendick 
08. Selina Gomez 
09. Sasha Banks 
10. Vanessa Mai


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

LovaKova schrieb:


> 1. Demi Lovato
> 2. Jojo Levesque
> 3. Anna Kournikova
> 4. Jennifer Lopez
> ...


Habe wie oben angezeigt gewertet. Allerdings kann Platz 1 hier nur 8 Punkte bekommen, bitte beim nächsten mal beachten. 

Auszug aus den Regeln :

_*Werden weniger als 10 Girls bewertet gibt es entsprechend weniger Punkte,
also: Z. B. bei nur 3 Girls bekommt Platz 1 nur drei Punkte, Platz 2 zwei Punkte und Platz 3 einen Punkt, bei 5 bewerteten Girls Platz 1 fünf Punkte, Platz 2 vier Punkte, Platz 3 drei Punkte usw.*_


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.06.2022*​

1.​Lena Gercke,D,29.02.88 in Marburg/D,8484​2.​Nazan Eckes,D,09.05.76 in Köln/D,8278​3.​Helene Fischer,D,05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,5417​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4737​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3253​6.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2782​7.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2754​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2600​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2585​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2456​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2335​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2069​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2038​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1945​17.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1918​18.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1852​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1826​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1724​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1675​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1668​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1628​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1533​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1506​26.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1407​27.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1401​28.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1369​29.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​30.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1330​31.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1318​32.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1316​33.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1287​34.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1274​35.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1268​36.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1236​37.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1204​38.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1183​39.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1134​40.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1126​41.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1119​42.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1116​43.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1103​44.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​45.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​46.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​47.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1058​48.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1039​49.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1036​50.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1025​50.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1025​52.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​53.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​54.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,987​55.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,968​56.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,958​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,938​58.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​59.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,910​61.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​62.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​63.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​64.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​65.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​66.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,849​67.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​68.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,844​69.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​70.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,819​71.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,812​72.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​73.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​74.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​75.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,782​76.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,779​77.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​78.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,774​79.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​80.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,763​81.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​82.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,755​83.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,744​84.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,740​84.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,740​86.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,736​87.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,729​88.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,720​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​91.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​92.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​93.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,662​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,657​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,651​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,646​98.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​99.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​100.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​101.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​102.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,605​103.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,604​104.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,601​105.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​106.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,578​107.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,577​108.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,572​109.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​110.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,559​111.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​112.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​113.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​114.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,539​114.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,539​116.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​117.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​118.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,532​119.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,531​120.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​121.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,526​122.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​123.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,524​124.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,523​125.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,522​126.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,520​127.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,517​128.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​129.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​129.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,510​131.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​132.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,506​133.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​134.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,503​134.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​136.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,500​136.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​136.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,500​136.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​140.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,489​141.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,482​142.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​143.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​144.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​145.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​146.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,474​147.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​148.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,468​148.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​148.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​151.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,463​152.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​153.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​154.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​155.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​156.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,448​157.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​158.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,444​159.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​160.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,437​161.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​161.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​163.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,434​164.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,431​165.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​166.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,428​166.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​168.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​169.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​170.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​170.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​172.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​173.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​174.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,409​175.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​176.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,405​177.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​177.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​179.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,402​180.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,399​181.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​181.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,397​181.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,397​184.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,395​184.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​186.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​187.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,390​187.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​189.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,389​190.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​190.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,388​192.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​193.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,386​193.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​195.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​196.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,380​197.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​198.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​198.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,375​200.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​201.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,366​202.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​203.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,362​204.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,361​205.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,358​206.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​207.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,355​208.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,350​209.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,349​210.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​211.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,346​212.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​213.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​213.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,342​215.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​215.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,341​217.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​217.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​219.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​219.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,337​221.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​222.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​223.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​224.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​225.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​226.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​226.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​228.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,323​229.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,322​230.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​231.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​231.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,319​231.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,319​234.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​235.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​236.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,313​236.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,313​238.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,310​239.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,307​239.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,307​239.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,307​242.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,305​243.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​244.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,300​244.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​244.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​247.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,298​247.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​249.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​250.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​251.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​252.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,288​252.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​254.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​255.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,286​256.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​257.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​257.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​259.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,281​260.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​261.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,279​262.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​262.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,278​264.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​264.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​266.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,273​266.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,273​266.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,273​269.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​269.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​271.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​272.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​273.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,269​274.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,268​275.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​276.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,266​276.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​276.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​279.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​280.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,263​281.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,262​282.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​282.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,259​284.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,257​284.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​286.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,254​286.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,254​286.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,254​289.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​290.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​291.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,250​292.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​293.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​293.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​293.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​296.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​296.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,247​298.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,245​299.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​300.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,240​301.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​301.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​303.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,234​303.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​303.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​303.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,234​303.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​308.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,233​309.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​309.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,230​309.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​312.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​313.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​314.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​315.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,224​315.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,224​317.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​317.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​317.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​320.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​320.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​322.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,221​323.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​325.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​325.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​327.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​327.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​327.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​330.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​331.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​331.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​331.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​331.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​331.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​336.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​337.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,211​338.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​338.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​340.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​341.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,206​341.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​343.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​344.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​344.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,202​346.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,200​346.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,200​348.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​349.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​349.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​351.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​351.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,196​353.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​353.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,195​355.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​356.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​357.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​357.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​357.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​360.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,189​360.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,189​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​366.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​366.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​366.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​369.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​370.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​370.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​372.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​373.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​373.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​373.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​376.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​376.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​378.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​378.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​378.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​378.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​382.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​382.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​384.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​384.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​386.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,171​386.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,171​386.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​389.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​389.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,170​389.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​392.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​393.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​394.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​394.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​396.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​396.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​398.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​399.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​399.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,163​401.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​402.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,161​403.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​404.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​405.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,158​405.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,158​405.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​408.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​408.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​410.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,155​410.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​412.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​413.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​413.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​415.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​415.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​415.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​418.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,150​418.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​420.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​420.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​420.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​420.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,149​424.​Amira Tröger,D,? in ?,148​425.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,147​425.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​427.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​427.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​429.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​429.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​429.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​429.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​433.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,144​433.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​435.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​436.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​437.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,141​438.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,140​438.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,140​438.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​441.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​442.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​442.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​444.​Maria Voscania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,137​444.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,137​446.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​446.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,136​448.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,135​449.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​449.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,134​451.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​452.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​452.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​452.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,132​452.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​456.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,130​456.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,130​458.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​458.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,128​460.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​460.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​462.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​463.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​463.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,124​463.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​463.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​463.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​463.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​469.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​470.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​471.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​471.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​471.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​471.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,120​475.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​476.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​476.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​478.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​478.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​480.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​480.​Katharina Rumpus,D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,116​480.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,116​480.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​484.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,115​485.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​486.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​486.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​488.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​488.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​490.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​490.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​492.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,110​492.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​492.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​495.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,109​495.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,109​495.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,109​495.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,109​499.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​499.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​


*Grüße Walt, Cav und congo64*


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

501.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​501.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,107​503.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​503.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​503.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​503.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​503.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,106​508.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​508.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​508.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​511.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​511.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​511.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​511.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​511.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​511.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​511.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​518.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​518.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​520.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​520.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​520.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​523.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,101​523.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,101​523.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​526.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​527.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​527.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​527.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​530.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,98​531.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​531.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​533.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,96​534.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,95​534.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​536.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​537.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,93​537.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​539.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,92​539.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​539.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​539.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​539.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​539.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​545.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​545.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,91​545.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​545.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​545.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​550.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​550.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​550.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​550.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,90​554.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,89​555.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​555.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​555.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​555.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​555.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​555.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​561.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​561.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​563.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​563.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​563.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​563.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,86​567.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​567.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​567.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​567.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​567.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​567.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​573.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,84​573.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​573.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​573.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​573.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​573.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​573.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,84​573.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​573.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​582.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​582.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​582.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​582.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​586.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​586.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,82​586.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​586.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​586.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​591.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​591.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​591.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,81​591.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​595.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​595.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​595.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​598.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​598.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​600.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​600.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​600.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​603.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​603.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,77​603.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​603.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,77​603.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​608.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,76​608.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​608.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,76​608.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​612.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​612.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,75​612.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​612.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,75​616.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​616.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​616.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​619.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​620.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​620.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​620.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​620.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​620.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​625.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​625.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,71​625.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​628.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​628.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​628.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​631.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​631.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,69​631.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​631.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​635.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​635.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,68​635.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​635.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​635.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​640.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,67​641.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​641.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​643.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​643.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​643.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​643.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​643.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​643.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​649.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​650.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​650.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,63​650.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​650.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​650.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​650.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​656.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​656.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​656.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,62​656.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​660.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,61​660.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,61​662.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​662.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​662.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​662.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​662.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​662.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​662.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​662.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,60​670.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​670.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,59​670.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​670.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,59​670.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​670.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​670.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​670.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​670.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​670.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​670.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​670.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​682.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​682.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​684.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​684.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​684.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​684.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​688.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​688.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​688.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​688.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​688.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​688.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​688.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​695.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​695.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​695.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​695.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​699.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​699.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​699.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​699.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​699.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​699.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​699.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​706.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,53​706.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​706.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​706.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​706.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​706.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​706.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​706.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,53​706.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​715.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​715.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​715.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​715.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​715.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​715.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​715.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​715.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,52​723.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​723.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​723.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​723.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​727.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​727.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,50​727.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​727.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​727.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​727.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​727.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​727.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​727.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​736.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​736.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,49​736.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​736.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​736.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​736.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​736.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​743.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​743.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​743.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​743.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​743.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​748.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​748.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​748.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​748.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​748.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​748.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​748.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​748.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​748.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​757.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​757.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​757.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,46​757.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​757.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​757.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,46​757.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​757.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​765.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​765.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​765.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​765.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​765.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​765.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​765.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​765.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​765.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​774.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​774.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​774.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​774.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​774.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​774.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​774.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​774.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​774.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​774.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​784.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​784.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,43​784.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,43​784.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​784.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​784.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​784.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​791.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​791.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​791.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​791.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​791.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,42​791.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​797.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​797.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​797.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,41​797.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​797.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​802.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​802.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​802.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,40​802.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​802.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​802.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​802.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​809.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​809.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​809.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​809.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​809.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​814.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​814.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​814.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​814.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​814.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​814.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​820.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​820.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​820.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​820.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​820.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​820.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​820.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​820.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​820.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​820.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​820.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​831.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​831.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​831.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​831.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​831.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​831.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,36​831.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​831.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​839.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​839.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​839.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​839.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​839.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​839.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​839.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​839.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​839.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​839.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​849.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,34​849.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,34​849.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​849.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​849.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​849.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​849.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​849.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,34​849.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,34​849.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​849.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​849.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​849.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​862.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​862.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​862.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​862.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​862.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​862.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​862.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​862.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​862.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​862.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​862.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,33​873.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​873.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​873.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,32​873.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​873.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​873.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​873.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​873.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​873.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​873.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,32​883.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​883.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​883.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​883.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​883.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​883.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​883.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​883.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​883.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​883.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​893.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​893.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​893.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​893.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​893.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​893.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​893.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,30​893.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​893.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,30​893.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​893.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​893.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​893.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​893.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​893.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​893.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​893.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​893.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​911.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​911.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​911.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​911.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​911.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​911.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​911.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​911.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​911.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​911.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​911.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​911.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​911.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​911.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​911.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​911.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​911.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​911.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​929.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​929.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​929.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,28​929.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​929.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​929.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​929.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​929.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​929.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,28​929.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​929.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​929.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​929.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​929.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​929.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,28​929.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​929.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​929.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​947.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​947.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​947.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​947.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​947.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​947.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​947.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​947.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​947.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​947.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​947.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​947.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​947.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​947.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​947.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​947.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​963.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,26​963.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​963.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​963.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​963.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​963.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,26​963.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​963.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​963.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​963.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​963.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​963.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​963.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​963.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​977.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​977.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​977.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​977.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,25​977.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​977.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​977.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​977.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​977.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​977.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​977.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​977.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​977.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​977.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,25​991.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​991.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​991.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​991.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​991.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​991.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​991.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​991.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​991.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

1000.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1000.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1000.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1000.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1000.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1000.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1000.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1000.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1000.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1000.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1000.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1000.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1000.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,23​1000.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1000.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1000.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1000.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1017.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1017.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1017.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1017.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1017.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1017.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1017.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1017.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1017.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1017.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1017.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1017.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1017.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1017.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1017.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1017.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1017.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1017.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,22​1017.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1017.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,22​1037.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1037.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1037.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1037.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1037.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1037.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1037.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1037.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1037.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1037.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1037.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1037.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1037.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1037.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1037.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,21​1037.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1037.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1037.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1037.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1037.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,21​1037.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1058.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1058.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1058.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1058.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1058.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1058.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1058.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1058.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1058.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1058.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1058.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1058.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1058.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1058.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1058.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1058.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1058.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,20​1058.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1058.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,20​1058.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1058.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,20​1058.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1080.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1080.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,19​1080.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1080.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1080.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1080.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1080.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1080.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1080.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1080.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1080.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1080.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1080.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1080.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1080.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1080.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1080.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1080.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1080.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1080.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1080.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1080.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1080.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1080.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1080.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1080.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,19​1106.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1106.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1106.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1106.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1106.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1106.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1106.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1106.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1106.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1106.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1106.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1106.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1106.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1106.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1106.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,18​1106.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1106.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1106.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1106.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1106.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1106.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,18​1106.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1106.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,18​1106.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,18​1106.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1106.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1106.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1106.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1134.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1134.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1134.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1134.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1134.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1134.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1134.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1134.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1134.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1134.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,17​1134.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1134.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1134.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1134.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1134.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1134.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1134.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1134.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1134.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1134.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1134.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,17​1155.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1155.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1155.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1155.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1155.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1155.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1155.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1155.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1155.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1155.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1155.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1155.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1155.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1155.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1155.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1155.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1155.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1155.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1155.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1155.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1155.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1155.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1155.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1155.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1155.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1155.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,16​1155.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1155.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1155.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1155.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1155.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1186.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1186.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1186.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,15​1186.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1186.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1186.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1186.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1186.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1186.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1186.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1186.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1186.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1186.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1186.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1186.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1186.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1186.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1186.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1186.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1186.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1186.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1186.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1186.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1186.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1210.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1210.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1210.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1210.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1210.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1210.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1210.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1210.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1210.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1210.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1210.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1210.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1210.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1210.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1210.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1210.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1210.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1210.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1210.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1210.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1210.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1210.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1210.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1210.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1210.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1210.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1210.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1210.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1210.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1210.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,14​1210.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1210.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1210.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1210.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1210.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1210.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,14​1210.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1210.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1210.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1210.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1210.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1210.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1210.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1210.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1210.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1210.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1210.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1257.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1257.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1257.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1257.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1257.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1257.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1257.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1257.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1257.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1257.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1257.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1257.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1257.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1257.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1257.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1257.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1257.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1257.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1257.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1257.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1257.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,13​1257.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1257.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1257.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,13​1257.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1257.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,13​1257.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1257.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,13​1257.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1257.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1257.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1257.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1289.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1289.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1289.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1289.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1289.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1289.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1289.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1289.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1289.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1289.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1289.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1289.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1289.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1289.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1289.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1289.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1289.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1289.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1289.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1289.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1289.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1289.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1289.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1289.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1289.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1289.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1289.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1289.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1289.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1289.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1289.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1289.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1289.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1289.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1289.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1289.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1289.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1289.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1327.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1327.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1327.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1327.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1327.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1327.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1327.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1327.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1327.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1327.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1327.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1327.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1327.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1327.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1327.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1327.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1327.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1327.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1327.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1327.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1327.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1327.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1327.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1327.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1327.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1327.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1327.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1327.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1327.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1327.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1327.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1327.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1327.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1327.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1327.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1327.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1327.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1327.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1327.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1327.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1327.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1368.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1368.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1368.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1368.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1368.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1368.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1368.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1368.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1368.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1368.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1368.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1368.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1368.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1368.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1368.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1368.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1368.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1368.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,10​1368.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1368.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1368.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1368.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1368.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1368.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1368.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1368.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,10​1368.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1368.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1368.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1368.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1368.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1368.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1368.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1368.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1368.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1368.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1368.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1368.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1368.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1368.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1368.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1368.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1368.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1368.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1368.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1368.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1368.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1368.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1368.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1368.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,10​1368.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1368.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,10​1368.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1368.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1368.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1368.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1368.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1368.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1368.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1368.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1368.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1368.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1368.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1368.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1368.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1368.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1368.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1368.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1368.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1368.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1368.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1368.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1368.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1368.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1368.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1368.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1368.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1368.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1368.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,10​1368.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1448.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1448.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1448.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1448.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1448.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1448.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1448.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1448.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1448.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1448.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1448.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1448.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1448.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1448.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1448.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1448.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1448.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1448.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1448.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1448.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1448.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1448.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1448.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1448.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1448.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1448.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1448.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1448.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1448.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,9​1448.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1448.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1448.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1448.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1448.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1448.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1448.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1448.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1448.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1448.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1448.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1448.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1448.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1448.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1448.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1448.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1448.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1448.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1448.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1448.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1448.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1448.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

1448.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1448.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1448.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1448.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1448.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1448.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1448.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1448.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1448.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1448.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1448.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1448.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1448.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1448.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1448.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1448.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1448.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1448.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1448.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1448.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1448.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1448.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1448.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1448.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1448.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1448.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1448.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1448.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1448.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1448.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1448.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1448.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1448.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1448.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1448.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1448.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1448.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1448.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1448.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1448.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1448.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​1540.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1540.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1540.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1540.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1540.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1540.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1540.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1540.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1540.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1540.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1540.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1540.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1540.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1540.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1540.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1540.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1540.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1540.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1540.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1540.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1540.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1540.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1540.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1540.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1540.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1540.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1540.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1540.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1540.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1540.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,8​1540.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1540.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1540.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1540.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1540.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1540.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1540.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1540.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1540.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1540.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1540.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1540.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,8​1540.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1540.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1540.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1540.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1540.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1540.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1540.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1540.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1540.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1540.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1540.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1540.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1540.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1540.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1540.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1540.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1540.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1540.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1540.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1540.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1540.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1540.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1540.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1540.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1540.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1540.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1540.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1540.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1540.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1540.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1540.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1540.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1540.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1540.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1540.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1540.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1540.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1540.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1540.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1540.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1540.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,8​1540.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1540.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1540.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1540.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1540.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1540.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1540.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1540.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,8​1631.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1631.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1631.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1631.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1631.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1631.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1631.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1631.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1631.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1631.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1631.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1631.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1631.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1631.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1631.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1631.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1631.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR7​1631.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1631.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1631.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1631.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1631.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1631.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1631.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1631.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1631.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1631.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1631.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1631.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1631.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1631.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1631.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1631.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1631.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1631.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1631.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1631.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1631.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1631.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1631.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1631.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1631.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1631.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1631.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1631.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1631.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1631.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1631.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1631.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1631.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1631.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1631.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1631.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1631.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1631.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1631.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1631.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1631.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1631.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1631.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1631.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1631.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1631.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1631.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1631.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1631.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1631.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1631.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1631.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1631.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1631.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1631.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1631.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1631.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1631.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1631.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1631.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1631.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1709.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1709.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1709.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1709.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1709.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1709.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1709.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1709.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1709.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1709.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1709.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1709.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1709.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1709.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1709.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1709.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1709.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1709.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1709.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1709.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1709.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1709.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1709.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1709.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1709.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1709.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1709.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1709.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,6​1709.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1709.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1709.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1709.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1709.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1709.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1709.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1709.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1709.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1709.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1709.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1709.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1709.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1709.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1709.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1709.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1709.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1709.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1709.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1709.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1709.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1709.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1709.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1709.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1709.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1709.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1709.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1709.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1709.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,6​1709.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1709.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1709.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1709.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1709.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1709.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1709.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1709.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1709.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1709.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1709.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1709.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1709.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1709.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1709.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1709.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1709.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1709.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1709.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1709.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1709.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1709.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1709.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1709.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1709.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1709.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1709.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1793.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1793.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1793.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1793.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,5​1793.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1793.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1793.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1793.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1793.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1793.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1793.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1793.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1793.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1793.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1793.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1793.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1793.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1793.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1793.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1793.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1793.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1793.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1793.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1793.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1793.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1793.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1793.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1793.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1793.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1793.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1793.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1793.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1793.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1793.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1793.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1793.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1793.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1793.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1793.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1793.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1793.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1793.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1793.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1793.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1793.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1793.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1793.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1793.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1793.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1793.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1793.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1793.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,5​1793.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1793.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1793.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1793.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1793.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1793.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1793.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1793.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1793.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1793.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1793.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1793.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1793.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1793.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1793.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1793.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1793.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1793.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1793.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1793.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1793.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1793.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,5​1793.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1793.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,5​1793.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1793.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1793.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1793.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1793.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1793.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1793.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1793.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1793.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,5​1793.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1793.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1793.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1793.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1793.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1793.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1793.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1793.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1793.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1793.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1793.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1793.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1793.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1793.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1892.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1892.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1892.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1892.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1892.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1892.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1892.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1892.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1892.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1892.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1892.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1892.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1892.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1892.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1892.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1892.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1892.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1892.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1892.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1892.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1892.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1892.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1892.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1892.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1892.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1892.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1892.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1892.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1892.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1892.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1892.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1892.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1892.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1892.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1892.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1892.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1892.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1892.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1892.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1892.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1892.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1892.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1892.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1892.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1892.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1892.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1892.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1892.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1892.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1892.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1892.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1892.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1892.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1892.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1892.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1892.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1892.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1892.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1892.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1892.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1892.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1892.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1892.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1892.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1892.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1892.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1892.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1892.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1892.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1892.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1892.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1892.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1892.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1892.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1892.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1892.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1892.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1892.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1892.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1892.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1892.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1892.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1892.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1892.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1892.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1892.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1892.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1892.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1892.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1892.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1892.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1892.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1892.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1892.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1892.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1892.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1892.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1892.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1892.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1892.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​1992.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​1992.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​1992.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​1992.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​1992.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​1992.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​1992.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

1992.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​1992.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​1992.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​1992.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​1992.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​1992.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,3​1992.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​1992.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​1992.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​1992.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​1992.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​1992.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​1992.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​1992.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​1992.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​1992.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​1992.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​1992.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​1992.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​1992.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​1992.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​1992.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​1992.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​1992.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​1992.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​1992.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​1992.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​1992.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​1992.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​1992.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​1992.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​1992.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​1992.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​1992.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​1992.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​1992.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​1992.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​1992.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​1992.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​1992.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​1992.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​1992.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​1992.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​1992.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​1992.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​1992.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​1992.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​1992.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​1992.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​1992.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​1992.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​1992.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​1992.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​1992.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,3​1992.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,3​1992.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​1992.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​1992.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​1992.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​1992.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​1992.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​1992.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​1992.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​1992.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​1992.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​1992.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​1992.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​1992.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​1992.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​1992.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,3​1992.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​1992.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​1992.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​1992.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​1992.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​1992.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​1992.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​1992.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​1992.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​1992.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​1992.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​1992.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​1992.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​1992.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​1992.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​1992.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​1992.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​1992.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​1992.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​1992.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​1992.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​1992.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​1992.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​1992.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​1992.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,3​1992.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​1992.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​1992.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​1992.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2098.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2098.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2098.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2098.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2098.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2098.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2098.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2098.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2098.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2098.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2098.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2098.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2098.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2098.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2098.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2098.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2098.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2098.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2098.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2098.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2098.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2098.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2098.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2098.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2098.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2098.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2098.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2098.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2098.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2098.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2098.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2098.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2098.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2098.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2098.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2098.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2098.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2098.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2098.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2098.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2098.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2098.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2098.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2098.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2098.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2098.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2098.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2098.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2098.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2098.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2098.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2098.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2098.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2098.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2098.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2098.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2098.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2098.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2098.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2098.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2098.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2098.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2098.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2098.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2098.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2098.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2098.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2098.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2098.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2098.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2098.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2098.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2098.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2098.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2098.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2098.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2098.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2098.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2098.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2098.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2098.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2098.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2098.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2098.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,2​2098.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2098.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2098.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2098.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2098.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2098.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2098.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2098.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2098.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2098.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2098.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2098.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2098.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2098.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2098.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2098.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2098.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2098.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2098.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2098.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2098.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2098.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2098.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2098.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2098.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2098.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2098.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2098.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2098.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2098.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2098.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2098.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2098.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2098.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2098.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2098.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2098.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2098.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2098.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2098.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2098.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2098.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2224.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2224.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2224.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2224.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,1​2224.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2224.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2224.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2224.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2224.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2224.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2224.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2224.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2224.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2224.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2224.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2224.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2224.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2224.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2224.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,1​2224.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2224.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2224.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2224.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2224.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2224.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2224.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2224.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2224.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2224.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2224.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2224.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2224.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2224.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2224.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2224.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2224.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2224.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2224.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2224.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,1​2224.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2224.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2224.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2224.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2224.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2224.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,1​2224.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2224.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2224.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2224.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2224.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2224.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2224.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2224.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2224.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2224.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2224.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2224.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2224.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2224.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2224.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2224.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2224.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2224.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2224.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2224.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2224.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2224.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2224.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2224.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2224.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2224.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2224.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2224.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2224.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2224.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2224.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2224.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2224.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2224.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2224.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2224.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2224.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,1​2224.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2224.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2224.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2224.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2224.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2224.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2224.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2224.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2224.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2224.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,1​2224.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2224.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2224.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2224.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2224.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2224.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2224.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2224.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2224.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2224.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2224.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2224.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2224.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2224.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2224.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2224.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2224.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2224.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2224.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2224.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2224.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2224.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2224.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2224.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2224.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2224.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2224.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2224.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2224.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2224.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2224.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2224.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2224.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2224.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2224.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2224.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2224.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2224.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2224.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2224.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2224.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2224.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2224.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2224.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2224.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2224.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2224.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2224.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2224.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2224.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2224.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2224.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2224.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2224.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2224.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2224.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2224.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2224.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2224.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2224.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2224.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (52)*


1.​Lena Gercke,D,313​2.​Helene Fischer,D,306​3.​Alica Schmidt,D,273​4.​Nazan Eckes,D,255​5.​Victoria Justice,USA,220​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,194​7.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,138​8.​Olivia Wilde,USA,110​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,104​10.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,96​11.​Ania Niedieck,D,95​12.​Vanessa Mai,D,90​13.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,82​13.​Isabelle Körner,D,82​15.​Chloe Bennet,USA,78​16.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,75​17.​Jessica Alba,USA,73​18.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,72​19.​Ramona Drews,D,69​20.​Miriam Lange,D,65​21.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,64​22.​Camila Cabello,CUB,63​22.​Cara Delevigne,GB,63​24.​Jana Azizi,D,61​25.​Gaby Lüeße,D,60​25.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,60​25.​Megan Fox,USA,60​25.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,60​25.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,60​25.​Selena Gomez,USA,60​31.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,58​32.​Kamilla Senjo,D,57​33.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,56​33.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,56​35.​Judith Rakers,D,55​35.​Taylor Swift,USA,55​37.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,54​38.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,53​38.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,53​40.​Jasmin Wagner,D,52​40.​Kristina Sterz,D,52​42.​Anissa Kate,F,50​42.​Mareile Höppner,D,50​44.​Conor Leslie,USA,49​44.​Elena Bruhn,D,49​44.​Eva Imhof,D,49​47.​Karin Schubert,D,48​47.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,48​47.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,48​47.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,48​51.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,47​51.​Valentina Pahde,D,47​



*Grüße congo64*


----------



## congo64 (30 Juni 2022)

*Die Übersicht muss jetzt in mehreren Teilen erfolgen, da nicht alles in eine Antwort passt ( begrenzte Zeichen) .

Hoffe, das es auch so passt.....*


----------



## Anakin (30 Juni 2022)

_Juni 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Veronika Klimovits
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Lena Gercke
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Jennifer Lopez
#07: Tina Kay
#08: Elsa Jean
#09: Jennifer Lawrence
#10: Apolonia Lapiedra


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Juni 2022)

Juni 2022

1. Miriam Lange 😘  ❤️
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
4. Fatma Mittler-Solak
5. Charlotte Maihoff
6. Sandra Maischberger
7. Annalena Baerbock
8. Ilka Eßmüller
9. Janine Wissler
10. Simone Panteleit


----------



## hound815 (1 Juli 2022)

Für Juli

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Jessica Chastain


 

 


3. Natalie Portman


 

 


4. Sadie Sink


 


5. Maya Hawke


 


6. Anne Hathaway


 


7. Elizabeth Olsen


 


8. Amanda Seyfried


 


9. Bryce Dallas Howard


 


10. Abbey Lee, AUS, 12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS



10. Jennifer Lopez



10. Zendaya Coleman


​


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2022)

​
Hayley Williams
Kristen Stewart
Heather Baron-Gracie
LaFee
Alexandra Fonsatti
Taylor Momsen
Valentina & Cheyenne Pahde
Samara Weaving
Cara Delevingne
Sydney Sweeney


----------



## dabila (1 Juli 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Megan Fox
4.Yasmine Bleeth
5.Anna Kournikova
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Audrina Patridge
8.Jessica Biel
9.Mila Kunis
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ManuN (1 Juli 2022)

Jul 2022


01. Helene Fischer

02. Alica Schmidt

03. Fernando Brandao

04. Vanessa Mai

05. Vivian Geppert

06. Vivian Wulf

07. Nazan Eckes

08. Franca Lehfeldt

09. Elena Bruhn

10. Rebecca Mir

10. Anna Fleischauer

10. Jana Azizi


----------



## tino2003 (2 Juli 2022)

Juli 2022
1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## maggi77 (4 Juli 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Chloe Sims
7. Sylvija Vasilevska
8. Demi Rose Mawby
9. Bianca Gascoigne
10.Christina Aguilera


----------



## benedikt (5 Juli 2022)

Meine Juli Wertung:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Lorena Rae
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kendall Jenner
07. Kaia Gerber
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Izabel Goulart
10. Lena Gercke
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Audreyana Michelle


----------



## kamy (5 Juli 2022)

*2022 – 07 *
*
01. Fernanda Brandao
02. Helene Fischer
03. Lili Paul-Roncalli
04. Vanessa Mai
05. Nazan Eckes
06. Lea Wagner
07. Vivian Geppert
08. Elena Bruhn
09. Rebecca Mir
10. Jana Azizi
10. Nina Moghaddam*
*10. Steffi Brungs*


----------



## killa388 (12 Juli 2022)

07-2022

1.Alexandra fonsatti
2.amrei haardt
3.Janina uhse
4.Jennifer lopes di Gaspare
4.Josephine becker
5.Svenja jung
6.Nadine menz
7.Linda könig
8.Sharon trovato
9.Carina spack
10.Leni klum


----------



## congo64 (12 Juli 2022)

killa388 schrieb:


> 07-2022
> 
> 4.Jennifer lopes di Gaspare
> 4.Josephine becker


Zur Info : Wenn du zwei 4. Plätze vergibst, was ok ist, dann bitte danach mit Platz 6 weitermachen - Danke

Ich habe die Punkte demensprechend verteilt.


----------



## lappi (12 Juli 2022)

Juli 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Rebecca Hall
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Léa Seydoux
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Birgitte Schrowange
9 Keira Knightley
10 Stefanie Hertel
10 Francine Jordi


----------



## Notaris (14 Juli 2022)

Meine Wertung;

1. Marlene Lufen 
2. Mareile Höppner
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Lola Weippert
5. Gemma Arterton
6. Annika Kipp
7. Alexandra Daddario
8. Ashley Benson
9. Eva Imhof
10. Kayley Cuoco


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Juli 2022)

hier mein Juli-Voting:

1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Barbara Hahlweg
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Eva-Maria Lemke
9.) Sarah Schreiber
10.) Katja Horneffer und Yve Fehring


----------



## NEF (15 Juli 2022)

*Juli 2022

1. Nazan Eckes*
*2. Chloe Bennet*
*3. Camila Cabello*
*4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## christinalover (17 Juli 2022)

1. Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Ramona Drews
6. Shari Pendelton
7. Kim Kanner
8. Ellie Leigh Williams
9. Milica Polskaya
10. Mandy Rose


----------



## hsvmann (21 Juli 2022)

*07 / 22*

01. Helene Fischer
02. Alica Schmidt
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Vivian Geppert
05. Delta Goodrem
06. Jessica Alba
07. Shay Mitchell
08. Megan Fox
09. Nazan Eckes
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## duda2 (23 Juli 2022)

1. Alessia Cara 
2. Luana Knöll
3. Sabrina Carpenter
4. Olivia Holt
5. Zoë Kravitz
6. Kaitlyn Dever 
7. Laura Papendick
8. Emilia Clarke 
9. Olivia Rodrigo
10. Alina Merkau 
10. Zendaya 
10. Victoria Justice


----------



## Cav (23 Juli 2022)

Mein Voting für Juli 2022

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alica Schmidt




3. Alessandra Ambrosio




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## congo64 (24 Juli 2022)

*Juli 2022

01.Helene Fischer*




*02. Delta Godrem*




*03.Alica Schmidt*




*04.Vanessa Mai*




*05.Ana Mena*




*06.Jessica Lynn*




*07.Chloe Bennet*




*08.Shay Mitchell*




*09.Viviane Geppert*




*10.Jessica Alba*




*10.Megan Fox*




*10.Michelle Keegan*


----------



## Gtatommi (26 Juli 2022)

Mein Juli 2022 Voting.


01. Helene Fischer
02. Eva-Maria Lemke
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Paige Spiranac
05. Beatrice Egli
06. Elena Bruhn
07. Ruth Hofmann
08. Lea Seydoux
09. Heidi Klum
10. Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Devilfish (27 Juli 2022)

Juli

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Taylor Swift
3. Selena Gomez
4. Sabrina Carpenter
5. Miranda Cosgrove
6. Demi Lovato
7. Taylor Momsen
8. Lena Meyer-Landrut
9. Chrissy Costanza
10. Vanessa Hudgens
10. Carly Rae Jepsen
10. Camila Cabello


----------



## Quick Nick (28 Juli 2022)

*Juli 2022 Voting:*

01. Lena Gercke
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Katharina Kleinfeldt
05. Serena Salecker 
06. Mila Kunis 
07. Vanessa Blumhagen
08. Veronika Klimovits
09. Alina Merkau 
10. Maggie Siff


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Juli 2022)

Da hammer für Juli:

Lena Gercke
Jana Azizi
Alexandra Popp
Michelle Hunziker
Michelle Uhrig
Melissa Naschenweng
Selena Gomez
Vanessa Mai
Lola Weippert
Aline Abboud


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Juli 2022)

Juli 2022

1. Miriam Lange 😘  
2. Eva Imhof
3. Michaela Koschak
4. Charlotte Maihoff
5. Julia Scharf
6. Merle Frohms
7. Giulia Gwinn
8. Beth Mead
9. Klara Bühl
10. Malaika Mihambo


----------



## goldlena (30 Juli 2022)

1.❤ Mikaela Schiffrin 2. ❤Alicia Schmidt 3.❤Annika Jung 4.❤Melissa Deines 5. ❤Ruth Hofmann 6.❤Victoria Justice 7.❤Viviane Geppert 8.❤Helene Fischer 9.❤Vanessa Mai 10.❤Sandra Kuhn 10. ❤Marlene Lufen 10.❤Giulia Gwinn


----------



## Makak (30 Juli 2022)

Juli 2022

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
3. Tamina Kallert
4. Kay-Sölve Richter
5. Evelyn Burdecki
6. Maybrit Illner
7. Ania Niedieck
8. Jasmin Wagner
9. Annemarie Carpendale
10. Kelly Brook


----------



## taurus79 (31 Juli 2022)

Juli 2022

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2.Victoria Swarovski
3. Stephanie Puls
4.Mareile Höppner
5. Jasmin Wagner
6. Jana Azizi
7. Emilia Schüle
8. Viviane Geppert
9. Anna Planken
10. Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Anakin (31 Juli 2022)

_Juli 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Veronika Klimovits
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra 
#07: Lena Gercke
#08: Selena Gomez 
#09: Tina Kay
#10: Jana Azizi


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.07.2022*


1.​*Lena Gercke,*D,29.02.88 in Marburg/D,8517​2.​*Nazan Eckes,*D,09.05.76 in Köln/D,8307​3.​*Helene Fischer,*D,05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,5477​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4773​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3278​6.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2785​7.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2764​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2632​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2598​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2456​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2335​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2080​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2041​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1960​17.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1927​18.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1868​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1837​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1725​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1678​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1668​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1633​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1544​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1523​26.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1415​27.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1414​28.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1391​29.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​30.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1337​31.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1324​32.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1316​33.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1297​34.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1282​35.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1268​36.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1244​37.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1205​38.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1193​39.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1144​40.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1134​41.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1126​41.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1126​43.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1110​44.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​45.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​46.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1078​47.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​48.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1061​49.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1039​50.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1037​51.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1027​52.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​53.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,997​54.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​55.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,975​56.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,974​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,947​58.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​59.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,910​61.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​62.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​63.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​64.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​65.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,861​66.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​67.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​68.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,844​68.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,844​70.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​71.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,821​72.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​73.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​74.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,788​75.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​76.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,779​77.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,777​78.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​79.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​80.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,765​81.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,763​82.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​83.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,747​84.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,745​85.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,744​86.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,740​87.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,736​88.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,725​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​91.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​92.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​93.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,667​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,657​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,651​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,649​98.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​99.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​100.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​101.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,612​102.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​103.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,608​104.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,606​105.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​106.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,587​107.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,583​108.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,581​109.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​110.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,560​111.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,559​112.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​113.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​114.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,546​114.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,546​116.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,542​117.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​118.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​119.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​120.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,534​121.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,532​121.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,532​123.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​124.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,528​125.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,525​125.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​127.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,519​128.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,515​129.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​130.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​130.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,510​132.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,507​132.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​134.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,506​135.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​135.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,505​137.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​138.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​138.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​140.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,493​141.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,482​142.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​143.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​144.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​145.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,478​146.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​147.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​148.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,468​148.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​148.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​151.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,463​152.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​153.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,457​153.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​155.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​156.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​157.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​158.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,444​158.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,444​160.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​161.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,439​162.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​162.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​164.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,431​165.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​166.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,428​166.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​168.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​169.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​170.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​170.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​172.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,414​173.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​173.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,413​175.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​176.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,411​177.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​178.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​178.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​178.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,404​178.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,404​182.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,403​183.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,400​184.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​185.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,395​185.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​187.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​188.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,393​189.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,390​189.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​191.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,389​192.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​192.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,388​194.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​195.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​196.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​197.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,384​198.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,381​199.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​200.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​201.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,372​201.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,372​203.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​204.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​205.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,360​206.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,358​206.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,358​208.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,357​209.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​210.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​211.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,346​211.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,346​213.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​214.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​214.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,342​216.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​217.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​217.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​219.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​219.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,337​221.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,336​222.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​223.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​224.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​225.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,328​226.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​227.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​228.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​228.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​228.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,324​231.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​232.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​232.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,319​234.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,317​234.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​236.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,314​236.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​238.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,313​239.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,311​240.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,308​241.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,307​242.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,305​243.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​244.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,302​244.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,302​246.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​246.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​248.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​249.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​249.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,295​251.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​252.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​253.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,288​253.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​255.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​256.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​256.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,285​258.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,284​259.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​259.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​261.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​262.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​262.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,278​264.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,276​264.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,276​266.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​266.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,274​266.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​269.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,273​269.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,273​271.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​271.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,272​271.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​274.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​275.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​276.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,268​277.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​278.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,266​278.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​278.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​281.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​282.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,259​282.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​282.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,259​285.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,257​285.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​287.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,255​287.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,255​289.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,254​290.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​291.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​292.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,250​293.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​294.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,248​294.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​294.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​294.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,248​294.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​299.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​300.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,245​301.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​302.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,238​303.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​303.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​305.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,234​305.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​305.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​305.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,234​305.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​310.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,232​311.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​311.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​313.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​314.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,227​315.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​316.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​317.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​317.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​317.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​320.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​320.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​322.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,221​323.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​325.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​325.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​327.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​327.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​327.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​330.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​331.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​331.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​331.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​331.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​331.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​336.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​337.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,211​338.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​338.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​340.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​341.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,206​341.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​343.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​344.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,203​344.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,203​346.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​346.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,202​348.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,200​349.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​350.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​350.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​352.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​353.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​353.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,195​353.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,195​353.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,195​357.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​358.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​359.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​359.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​359.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​366.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​366.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​366.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​369.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​370.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​370.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​372.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​373.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​373.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​373.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​376.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​376.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​376.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,177​379.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​379.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​379.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​379.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​383.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,175​384.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​384.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​386.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​386.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​388.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,172​389.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​390.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​390.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​392.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​393.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​394.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​394.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​396.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​396.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,165​396.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​399.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​400.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​400.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,163​402.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​403.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​404.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​405.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,158​405.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,158​405.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​408.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​408.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​410.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,155​410.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​412.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​413.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​413.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​415.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​415.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​415.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​418.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,150​418.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​420.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​420.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​420.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​420.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,149​424.​Amira Tröger,D,? in ?,148​424.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,148​426.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​427.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​427.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​427.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,146​427.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,146​431.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​431.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​431.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​431.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​435.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,144​435.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,144​435.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​438.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​439.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​440.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,140​440.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,140​440.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​443.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​444.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​444.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​446.​Maria Voscania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,137​447.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​447.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,136​449.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,135​450.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​451.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​452.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​452.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​452.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,132​452.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​456.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,131​457.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,130​457.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,130​459.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,129​460.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​461.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​461.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​463.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​464.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​464.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,124​464.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​464.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​464.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​464.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​470.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​471.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​472.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​472.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​472.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​472.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,120​476.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​477.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​477.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​479.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​479.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​479.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,117​482.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​482.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,116​482.​Katharina Rumpus,D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,116​482.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​486.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​487.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​487.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​489.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​489.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​491.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​491.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​493.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,110​493.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​493.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​496.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,109​496.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,109​496.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,109​499.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​499.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2022)

501.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​501.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,107​503.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​503.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,106​503.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​503.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​503.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​503.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,106​509.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,105​509.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​509.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​509.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​513.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​513.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​513.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​513.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​513.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​513.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​513.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​520.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​520.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​522.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​522.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​522.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​525.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,101​525.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,101​525.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​528.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​529.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​529.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​529.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​532.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,98​533.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​533.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​535.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,96​536.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​537.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,94​537.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​539.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​540.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​540.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​540.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​540.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​540.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​545.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​545.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,91​545.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​545.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​545.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​550.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,90​550.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​550.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​550.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​550.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,90​555.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,89​556.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​556.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​556.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​556.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​556.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​556.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​556.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,88​563.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,87​563.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​563.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​566.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​566.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​566.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​569.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,85​569.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​569.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​569.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​569.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​569.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​569.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​576.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​576.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​576.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​576.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​576.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​576.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,84​576.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​576.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​584.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​584.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​584.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​584.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,83​584.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​589.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​589.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​589.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​589.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​593.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​593.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,81​593.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​593.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,81​593.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​598.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​598.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​598.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,80​598.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​602.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,79​602.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,79​602.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​602.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​606.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​606.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​606.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​609.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​609.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​609.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​612.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​612.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​614.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​614.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,75​614.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​617.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​617.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,74​617.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​617.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​621.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​622.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,72​622.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​622.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​622.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​622.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​622.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​628.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​628.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,71​628.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,71​628.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​632.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​632.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​632.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​635.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​635.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​635.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​638.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​638.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​638.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​638.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​642.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,67​642.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,67​642.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,67​645.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​645.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​647.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​647.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​647.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​647.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​647.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​647.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​653.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​654.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​654.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​654.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​654.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​654.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​659.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,62​659.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​659.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​659.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​659.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,62​664.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,61​665.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​665.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​665.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​665.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​665.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​665.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​665.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​665.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,60​673.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​673.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,59​673.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,59​673.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​673.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​673.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​673.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​673.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​673.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​673.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​673.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​673.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​685.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,58​685.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​685.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​688.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​688.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​688.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​688.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​692.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​692.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​692.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​692.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​692.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​692.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​692.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​699.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​699.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​699.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​699.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​703.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​703.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​703.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​703.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​703.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​703.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​703.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​710.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​710.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​710.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​710.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​710.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​710.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​710.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​717.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​717.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​717.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​717.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​717.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​717.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​717.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​724.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​724.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,51​724.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​724.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​724.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,51​724.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​730.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​730.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,50​730.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​730.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​730.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​730.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​730.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​730.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​730.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​739.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​739.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​739.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​739.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​739.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​739.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​745.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​745.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​745.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​745.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​745.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​750.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​750.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,47​750.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​750.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​750.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​750.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​750.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,47​750.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​750.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​750.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​750.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​761.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​761.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​761.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​761.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​761.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​761.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​767.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,45​767.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​767.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​767.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​767.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​767.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​767.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​767.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​767.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​767.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​777.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​777.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​777.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​777.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​777.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​777.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​777.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​777.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​777.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​777.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​787.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​787.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​787.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​787.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​787.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,43​787.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​793.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​793.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​793.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​793.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​793.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,42​793.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​799.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​799.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​799.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​799.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​803.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​803.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​803.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,40​803.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​803.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​803.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​803.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​810.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​810.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​810.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​810.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​810.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,39​810.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​816.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​816.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,38​816.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​816.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​816.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​816.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​816.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​823.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​823.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​823.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​823.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​823.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​823.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​823.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​823.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​823.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​823.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​823.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​834.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​834.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​834.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​834.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​834.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​834.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​834.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​834.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,36​842.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​842.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​842.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,35​842.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​842.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​842.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​842.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​842.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​842.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​842.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​842.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​853.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,34​853.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,34​853.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​853.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​853.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​853.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​853.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​853.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,34​853.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​853.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​853.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​853.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​865.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​865.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​865.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​865.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​865.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​865.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​865.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​865.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​865.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​865.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​865.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,33​865.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,33​877.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​877.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,32​877.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​877.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​877.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​877.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​877.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​877.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​877.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​886.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,31​886.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​886.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​886.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​886.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​886.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​886.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​886.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​886.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​886.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​886.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​886.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,31​898.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​898.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​898.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​898.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​898.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​898.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​898.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​898.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,30​898.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​898.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​898.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​898.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​898.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​898.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​898.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​898.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​898.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​915.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​915.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​915.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​915.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,29​915.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​915.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​915.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​915.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​915.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​915.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​915.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​915.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​915.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​915.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​915.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​915.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​915.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​915.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​915.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​934.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​934.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​934.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​934.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​934.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​934.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​934.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​934.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,28​934.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​934.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​934.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​934.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​934.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​934.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,28​934.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​934.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​934.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​951.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​951.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​951.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​951.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​951.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​951.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​951.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​951.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​951.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​951.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​951.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​951.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​951.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​951.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​951.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​966.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​966.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​966.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​966.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​966.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,26​966.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​966.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​966.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​966.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​966.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​966.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​966.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​966.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​979.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​979.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​979.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​979.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​979.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​979.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​979.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​979.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​979.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​979.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​979.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​979.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​979.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,25​992.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​992.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​992.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​992.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​992.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​992.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​992.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​992.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​992.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​992.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,24​


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2022)

1002.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1002.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1002.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1002.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1002.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1002.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1002.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1002.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1002.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1002.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,23​1002.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1002.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1002.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1002.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,23​1002.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1002.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1002.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1002.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,23​1002.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1021.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1021.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1021.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1021.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1021.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1021.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1021.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1021.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1021.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1021.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1021.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1021.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1021.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1021.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1021.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1021.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,22​1021.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1021.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,22​1021.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,22​1021.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1021.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,22​1021.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1021.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,22​1044.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1044.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1044.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1044.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1044.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1044.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1044.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1044.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1044.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1044.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1044.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1044.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1044.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1044.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1044.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,21​1044.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1044.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1044.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1044.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1044.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,21​1044.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1065.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1065.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1065.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1065.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1065.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1065.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1065.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1065.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1065.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1065.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1065.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1065.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1065.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1065.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1065.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1065.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,20​1065.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1065.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,20​1065.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1065.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,20​1065.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1065.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1087.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1087.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,19​1087.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1087.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1087.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1087.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1087.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1087.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1087.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1087.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1087.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1087.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1087.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1087.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1087.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1087.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1087.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1087.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1087.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1087.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1087.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1087.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1087.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1087.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1087.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1112.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1112.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1112.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1112.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1112.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1112.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1112.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1112.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1112.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1112.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1112.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1112.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1112.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1112.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1112.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1112.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1112.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1112.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1112.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1112.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1112.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,18​1112.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,18​1112.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1112.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1112.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1112.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1138.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1138.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1138.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1138.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1138.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1138.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1138.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1138.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1138.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1138.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,17​1138.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1138.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1138.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1138.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1138.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1138.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1138.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1138.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1138.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1138.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1138.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,17​1159.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1159.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1159.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1159.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1159.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1159.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1159.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1159.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1159.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1159.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1159.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1159.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1159.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1159.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1159.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1159.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1159.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1159.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1159.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1159.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1159.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1159.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1159.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1159.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1159.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1159.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,16​1159.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1159.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1159.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1159.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1159.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1190.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1190.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1190.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,15​1190.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,15​1190.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1190.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1190.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1190.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1190.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1190.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1190.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1190.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1190.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1190.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1190.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1190.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1190.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1190.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1190.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1190.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1190.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1190.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1190.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1190.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1190.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1215.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1215.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1215.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1215.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1215.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1215.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1215.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1215.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1215.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1215.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1215.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1215.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1215.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1215.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1215.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1215.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1215.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1215.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1215.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1215.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1215.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1215.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,14​1215.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1215.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1215.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1215.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1215.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,14​1215.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1215.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1215.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1215.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1215.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1215.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1215.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1215.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1215.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1215.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1215.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1215.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1215.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,14​1215.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1215.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1215.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1215.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1215.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1215.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,14​1215.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1215.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1263.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1263.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1263.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1263.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1263.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1263.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1263.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1263.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1263.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1263.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1263.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1263.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1263.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1263.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1263.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1263.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,13​1263.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1263.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1263.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1263.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1263.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1263.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1263.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1263.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1263.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1263.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1263.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1263.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1263.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1292.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1292.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1292.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1292.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1292.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1292.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1292.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1292.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1292.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1292.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1292.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1292.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1292.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1292.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1292.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1292.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1292.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1292.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1292.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1292.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1292.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1292.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1292.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,12​1292.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1292.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1292.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1292.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1292.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1292.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1292.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,12​1292.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1292.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1292.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1292.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1292.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1292.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1292.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1292.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1292.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1292.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1332.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1332.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1332.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1332.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1332.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1332.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1332.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1332.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1332.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1332.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,11​1332.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1332.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1332.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1332.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1332.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1332.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1332.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1332.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1332.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1332.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1332.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1332.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1332.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1332.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1332.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1332.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1332.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1332.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1332.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1332.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1332.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1332.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1332.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1332.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1332.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1332.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1332.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1332.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1332.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1332.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1332.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1332.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1332.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,11​1375.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1375.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1375.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1375.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1375.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1375.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1375.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1375.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1375.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1375.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1375.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1375.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1375.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1375.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1375.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1375.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1375.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1375.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1375.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1375.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1375.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1375.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1375.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1375.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1375.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,10​1375.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1375.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1375.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1375.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1375.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1375.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1375.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1375.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1375.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1375.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1375.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1375.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1375.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1375.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1375.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1375.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1375.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1375.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1375.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1375.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1375.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1375.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1375.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1375.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,10​1375.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1375.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,10​1375.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1375.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1375.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1375.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1375.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1375.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1375.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1375.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1375.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1375.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1375.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1375.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1375.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1375.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1375.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1375.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1375.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1375.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1375.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,10​1375.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1375.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1375.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1375.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1375.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1375.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1375.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1375.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1453.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1453.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,9​1453.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1453.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1453.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1453.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1453.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1453.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1453.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1453.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1453.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1453.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1453.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1453.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1453.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1453.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1453.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1453.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1453.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1453.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1453.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1453.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1453.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1453.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1453.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1453.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1453.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1453.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1453.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1453.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1453.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,9​1453.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1453.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1453.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1453.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1453.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1453.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1453.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1453.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1453.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1453.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1453.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1453.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1453.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1453.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1453.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1453.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1453.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1453.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1453.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1453.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1453.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1453.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​1453.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1453.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1453.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1453.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1453.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1453.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1453.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1453.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1453.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1453.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1453.​Luana Knöll,D,24.07.99 in xxxx/D,9​1453.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1453.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1453.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1453.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1453.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1453.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1453.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1453.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1453.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1453.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1453.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1453.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1453.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1453.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1453.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1453.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1453.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1453.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1453.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1453.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1453.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1453.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1453.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1453.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1453.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1453.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1453.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1453.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1453.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1453.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1453.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2022)

1548.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1548.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1548.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1548.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1548.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1548.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1548.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1548.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1548.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1548.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1548.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1548.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1548.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1548.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1548.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1548.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1548.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1548.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1548.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1548.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1548.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1548.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1548.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1548.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1548.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1548.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1548.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1548.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1548.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1548.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1548.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1548.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1548.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1548.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1548.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1548.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1548.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1548.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1548.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1548.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1548.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1548.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1548.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1548.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1548.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1548.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1548.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1548.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1548.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1548.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1548.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1548.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1548.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1548.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1548.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1548.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1548.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1548.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1548.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1548.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1548.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1548.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1548.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1548.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1548.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1548.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1548.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1548.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1548.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1548.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1548.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1548.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1548.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1548.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1548.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1548.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1548.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1548.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1548.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1548.​Tamina Kallert,D,24.06.74 in Freiburg/D,8​1548.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1548.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1548.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1548.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1548.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1548.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1548.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1548.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1548.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,8​1637.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1637.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1637.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1637.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1637.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1637.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1637.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1637.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1637.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1637.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1637.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1637.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1637.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1637.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1637.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1637.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR7​1637.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1637.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1637.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1637.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1637.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1637.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1637.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1637.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1637.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1637.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1637.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1637.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D (?),xx.xx.96 in xxxxxx/D (?),7​1637.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1637.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1637.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1637.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1637.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1637.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1637.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1637.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1637.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1637.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1637.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1637.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1637.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1637.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1637.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1637.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1637.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1637.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1637.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1637.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1637.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,7​1637.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1637.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1637.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1637.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1637.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1637.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1637.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1637.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1637.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1637.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1637.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1637.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1637.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1637.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1637.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1637.​Paige Spiranac,USA,26.03.93 in Wheat Ridge/USA,7​1637.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1637.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1637.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1637.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1637.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1637.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1637.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1637.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1637.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1637.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1637.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1637.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1637.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1637.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1637.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1717.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1717.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1717.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1717.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1717.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1717.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1717.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1717.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1717.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1717.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1717.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1717.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1717.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1717.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1717.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1717.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1717.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1717.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1717.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1717.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1717.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1717.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1717.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1717.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1717.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1717.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1717.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1717.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,6​1717.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1717.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1717.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1717.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1717.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1717.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1717.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1717.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1717.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1717.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1717.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1717.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1717.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1717.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1717.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1717.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1717.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1717.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1717.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1717.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1717.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1717.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1717.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1717.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1717.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1717.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1717.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1717.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1717.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1717.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1717.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1717.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1717.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1717.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1717.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1717.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1717.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1717.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1717.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1717.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1717.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1717.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1717.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1717.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1717.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1717.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1717.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1717.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1717.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1717.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1717.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1717.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1717.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1717.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1717.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1800.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1800.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1800.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1800.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,5​1800.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1800.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1800.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1800.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1800.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1800.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1800.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1800.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1800.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1800.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1800.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1800.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1800.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1800.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1800.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1800.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1800.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1800.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1800.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1800.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1800.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1800.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1800.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1800.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1800.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1800.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1800.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1800.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1800.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1800.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1800.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1800.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1800.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1800.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1800.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1800.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1800.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1800.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1800.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,5​1800.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1800.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1800.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1800.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1800.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1800.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1800.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1800.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1800.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1800.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,5​1800.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1800.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1800.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1800.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1800.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1800.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1800.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1800.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1800.​Merle Frohms,D,28.01.95 in Celle/D,5​1800.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1800.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,5​1800.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1800.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1800.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1800.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1800.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1800.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1800.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1800.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1800.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1800.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1800.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1800.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1800.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,5​1800.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1800.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,5​1800.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1800.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1800.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1800.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1800.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1800.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1800.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1800.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1800.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1800.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1800.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1800.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1800.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1800.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1800.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1800.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1800.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1800.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1800.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1800.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1800.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1800.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1901.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1901.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1901.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1901.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1901.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1901.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1901.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1901.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1901.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1901.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1901.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1901.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1901.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1901.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1901.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1901.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1901.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1901.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1901.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1901.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1901.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1901.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1901.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1901.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1901.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1901.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1901.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1901.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1901.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1901.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1901.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1901.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1901.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1901.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1901.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1901.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1901.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1901.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1901.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1901.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1901.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1901.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1901.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1901.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1901.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1901.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1901.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1901.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1901.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1901.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1901.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1901.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1901.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1901.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1901.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1901.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1901.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1901.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1901.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1901.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1901.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1901.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1901.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1901.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1901.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1901.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1901.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1901.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1901.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1901.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1901.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1901.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1901.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1901.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1901.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1901.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1901.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1901.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1901.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1901.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1901.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1901.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1901.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1901.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1901.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1901.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1901.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1901.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1901.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1901.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1901.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1901.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1901.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1901.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1901.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1901.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1901.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1901.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1901.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1901.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2022)

2001.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​2001.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​2001.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​2001.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​2001.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​2001.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​2001.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​2001.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​2001.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​2001.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​2001.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​2001.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​2001.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,3​2001.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​2001.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​2001.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​2001.​Beth Mead,GB,09.05.95 in Withby/GB,3​2001.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​2001.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​2001.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​2001.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​2001.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​2001.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​2001.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​2001.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​2001.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​2001.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​2001.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​2001.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​2001.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​2001.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​2001.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​2001.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​2001.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​2001.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​2001.​Ellie Leigh Williams,GB,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/GB,3​2001.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​2001.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​2001.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​2001.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​2001.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​2001.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​2001.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​2001.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​2001.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​2001.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​2001.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​2001.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​2001.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​2001.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​2001.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​2001.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​2001.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​2001.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​2001.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​2001.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​2001.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​2001.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​2001.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​2001.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​2001.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2001.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​2001.​Linda König,D,18.05.98 in Tettnang/D,3​2001.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,3​2001.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​2001.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​2001.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​2001.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​2001.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2001.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​2001.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​2001.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​2001.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​2001.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​2001.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​2001.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​2001.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​2001.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​2001.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​2001.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​2001.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​2001.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​2001.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​2001.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​2001.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​2001.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​2001.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​2001.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​2001.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​2001.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​2001.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​2001.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​2001.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​2001.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​2001.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​2001.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​2001.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2001.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​2001.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​2001.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​2001.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​2001.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​2001.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,3​2001.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​2001.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​2001.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​2001.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2108.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2108.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2108.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2108.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2108.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2108.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2108.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2108.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2108.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2108.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2108.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2108.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2108.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2108.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2108.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2108.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2108.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2108.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2108.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2108.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2108.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2108.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2108.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2108.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2108.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2108.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2108.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2108.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2108.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2108.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2108.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2108.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2108.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2108.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2108.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2108.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2108.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2108.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2108.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2108.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2108.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2108.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2108.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2108.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2108.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2108.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2108.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2108.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2108.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2108.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2108.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2108.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2108.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2108.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2108.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2108.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2108.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2108.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2108.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2108.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2108.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2108.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2108.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2108.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2108.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2108.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2108.​Janine Wissler,D,23.05.81 in Langen/D,2​2108.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2108.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2108.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2108.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2108.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2108.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2108.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2108.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2108.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2108.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2108.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2108.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2108.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2108.​Klara Bühl,D,07.12.00 in Haßfurt/D,2​2108.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2108.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2108.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2108.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2108.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,2​2108.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2108.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2108.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2108.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2108.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2108.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2108.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2108.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2108.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2108.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2108.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2108.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2108.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2108.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2108.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2108.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2108.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2108.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2108.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2108.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2108.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2108.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2108.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2108.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2108.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2108.​Sarah Schreiber,D,xx.xx.87 in Freiburg/D,2​2108.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2108.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2108.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2108.​Sharon Trovato,D,28.07.91 in Mönchengladbach/D,2​2108.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2108.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2108.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2108.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2108.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2108.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2108.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2108.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2108.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2108.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2108.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2108.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2108.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2108.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2238.​Abbey Lee,AUS,12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS,1​2238.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2238.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2238.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2238.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2238.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2238.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2238.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2238.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2238.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2238.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2238.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2238.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2238.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2238.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2238.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2238.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2238.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2238.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,1​2238.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,13.04.99 in Oklahoma/USA,1​2238.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2238.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2238.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2238.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2238.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2238.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2238.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2238.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2238.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2238.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2238.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2238.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2238.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2238.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2238.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2238.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2238.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2238.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2238.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2238.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,1​2238.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2238.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2238.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2238.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2238.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2238.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,1​2238.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2238.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2238.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2238.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2238.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2238.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2238.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2238.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2238.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2238.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2238.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2238.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2238.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2238.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2238.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2238.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2238.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2238.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2238.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2238.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2238.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2238.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2238.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2238.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2238.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2238.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2238.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2238.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2238.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2238.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2238.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2238.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2238.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2238.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2238.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2238.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2238.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,1​2238.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2238.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2238.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2238.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2238.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2238.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2238.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2238.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2238.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2238.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2238.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2238.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2238.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2238.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2238.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2238.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2238.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2238.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2238.​Malaika Mihambo,D,03.02.94 in Heidelberg/D,1​2238.​Mandy Rose,USA,18.07.90 in Westchester County/USA,1​2238.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2238.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2238.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2238.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2238.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2238.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2238.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2238.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2238.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2238.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2238.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2238.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2238.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2238.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2238.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2238.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2238.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2238.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2238.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2238.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2238.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2238.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2238.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2238.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2238.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2238.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2238.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2238.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2238.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2238.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2238.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2238.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2238.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2238.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2238.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2238.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2238.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2238.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2238.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2238.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2238.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2238.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2238.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2238.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2238.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2238.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2238.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2238.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2238.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2238.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2238.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2238.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 *


1.​*Helene Fischer,*D,366​2.​*Lena Gercke,*D,346​3.​*Alica Schmidt,*D,326​4.​Nazan Eckes,D,284​5.​Victoria Justice,USA,256​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,226​7.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,163​8.​Vanessa Mai,D,140​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,122​10.​Olivia Wilde,USA,120​11.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,103​12.​Ania Niedieck,D,99​12.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,99​14.​Chloe Bennet,USA,91​14.​Isabelle Körner,D,91​16.​Jana Azizi,D,86​16.​Jessica Alba,USA,86​18.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,85​18.​Miriam Lange,D,85​18.​Ramona Drews,D,85​21.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,80​22.​Megan Fox,USA,77​23.​Cara Delevigne,GB,75​23.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,75​23.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,75​23.​Selena Gomez,USA,75​27.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,72​27.​Camila Cabello,CUB,72​29.​Anissa Kate,F,70​29.​Gaby Lüeße,D,70​29.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,70​29.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,70​33.​Eva Imhof,D,69​34.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,66​34.​Mareile Höppner,D,66​36.​Judith Rakers,D,65​37.​Taylor Swift,USA,64​38.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,63​39.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,61​39.​Jasmin Wagner,D,61​41.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,60​42.​Elena Bruhn,D,59​43.​Kamilla Senjo,D,57​44.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,56​44.​Hayley Williams,USA,56​44.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,56​44.​Karin Schubert,D,56​48.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,55​48.​Ruth Hofmann,D,55​48.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,55​


----------



## Walt (31 Juli 2022)

Hier ist Walt's Voting im Juli 2022

1. Lena Gercke







2. Steffi Landerer






3. Iris Mareike Steen



4. Ania Niedieck






5. Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch






6. Patricia Aulitzky, A/CH, *07.07.1979 in Salzburg/A






7. Vaile Fuchs






8. Majtie Kolberg, D, *05.12.1999 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D






9. Susan Hoecke







10. Daniela Bleymehl, D, *06.08.1988 in Essen/D


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Juli 2022)

Juli 2022 Voting:

01. Katharina Kleinfeldt
02. Victoria Justice
03. Lena Gercke
04. Jana Aziz
05. Natalie Langer
06. Amira Tröger
07. Laura Papendick
08. Conor Leslie
09. Maryse Ouellet
10. Sasha Banks


----------



## hound815 (1 Aug. 2022)

Für August

1. Olivia Wilde


 


2. Maggie Rogers


 


3. Sadie Sink


 


4. Ana de Armas


 


5. Joey King


 


6. Zoey Deutch


 


7. Natalie Portman



8. Brie Larson



9. Thomasin McKenzie



10. Daniela Melchior



10. Lena Meyer-Landrut



10. Olivia Cooke



​


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2022)

Hayley Williams
Heather Baron-Gracie
Cheyenne Pahde
Valentina Pahde
LaFee
Taylor Momsen
Alexandra Fonsatti
Janine Habeck
Sydney Sweeney
Kristen Stewart


----------



## hsvmann (1 Aug. 2022)

*08 / 22*

01. Helene Fischer
02. Vanessa Mai
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Vivian Geppert
05. Delta Goodrem
06. Jessica Alba
07. Shay Mitchel
08. Megan Fox
09. Nazan Eckes
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Meine Wertung für August:

Mareile Höppner (aus guten Gründen!)
Lena Gercke
Cheyenne Pahde
Valentina Pahde
Maria Voskania (ist in der Liste _Voscania_ geschrieben - K ist aber wohl richtig, zumindest laut Wikipedia)
Katharina Rumpus (heißt übrigens inzwischen Katharina Rijhnen, hat geheiratet)
Aline Abboud
Franziska Katzmarek
Barbara Meier
Jennifer Bosshard (CH, * 7.5.93)


----------



## kamy (4 Aug. 2022)

*2022 - 08*
*
01. Fernanda Brandao
02. Helene Fischer
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Hülya Deyneli
05. Lili Paul-Roncalli
06. Lea Wagner
07. Vivian Geppert
08. Nazan Eckes
09. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Jana Azizi*
*10. Nina Moghaddam*


----------



## lappi (4 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Rebecca Hall
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Léa Seydoux
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Keira Knightley
7 Katie Holmes
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Birgitte Schrowange
10 Stefanie Hertel
10 Francine Jordi


----------



## benedikt (6 Aug. 2022)

Mein August Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Vanessa Fuchs
03. Anna Hiltrop
04. Lorena Rae
05. Celine Bethmann
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Izabel Goulart
10. Frida Aasen
10. Audrayana Michelle
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## ManuN (6 Aug. 2022)

Aug 22

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Fernando Brandao
4. Vanessa Mai
5. Vivian Geppert
6. Vivian Wulf
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Franca Lehfeldt
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Anna Fleischauer
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## maggi77 (9 Aug. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Abigail Clarke
8. Chloe Sims
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10.Silvija Vasilevska


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Aug. 2022)

Hier mein August-Voting:

1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Barbara Hahlweg
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Eva-Maria Lemke
9.) Yve Fehring
10.) Angela Braun und Melanie Bergner


----------



## NEF (18 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

*1. Nazan Eckes
2. Chloe Bennet
3. Camila Cabello*
*4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Cav (20 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alica Schmidt




3. Alessandra Ambrosio




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## tino2003 (22 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## christinalover (24 Aug. 2022)

August 2022
1. Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Ramona Drews
6.Vivien Konca
7. Mandy Rose
8. Milica Polskaya
9. Carmen Casiraghi
10. Juliane Seyffert


----------



## dabi (25 Aug. 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Adriana Lima
3.Audrina Patridge
4.Anna Kournikova
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Martina Hingis
8.Ana Ivanovic
9.Jessica Biel
10.Jessica Simpson


----------



## congo64 (25 Aug. 2022)

*August 2022

01.Helene Fischer*




*02. Delta Godrem*




*03.Alica Schmidt*




*04.Vanessa Mai*




*05.Ana Mena*




*06.Jessica Lynn*




*07.Chloe Bennet*




*08.Shay Mitchell*




*09.Viviane Geppert*




*10.Jessica Alba*




*10.Megan Fox*




*10.Michelle Keegan*


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

sehr spannender thread!


----------



## congo64 (28 Aug. 2022)

*!! INFO !!

Die Auswertung für August wird von mir bereits am 30.08. erfolgen,*
*da ich ab 31.08. einen Wechsel meines Anbieters vor mir habe.*
*Es ist noch nicht sicher, wann ich dann wieder online bin.*


----------



## tvgirlslover (29 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

1. Miriam Lange 😘😍🥰
2. Eva Imhof
3. Esther Sedlaczek
4. Julia Scharf
5. Karen Heinrichs
6. Andrea Vannahme
7. Anne Gesthuysen
8. Jule Gölsdorf
9. Ilka Eßmüller
10. Evelin König


----------



## Makak (30 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge
3. Sarah Mangione
4. Elizabeth Hurley
5. Maybrit Illner
6. Stefanie Hertel
7. Johanna Mross
8. Kay-Sölve Richter
9. Juliette Menke / Greco
10. Tamina Kallert


----------



## goldlena (30 Aug. 2022)

1. ❤Mikaela Schiffrin 2. ❤Annika Jung 3.❤Melissa Deines 4.❤ Alicia Schmidt 5. ❤Ruth Hoffmann 6.❤Victoria Justice 7.❤Vivian Geppart 8. ❤Sandra Kuhn 9.❤ Helene Fischer 10. ❤Nele Schenker 10.❤Anette Möller 10. ❤Marlene Lufen


----------



## congo64 (30 Aug. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.08.2022*


1.​Lena Gercke,D,29.02.88 in Marburg/D,8545​2.​Nazan Eckes,D,09.05.76 in Köln/D,8233​3.​Helene Fischer,D,05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,5526​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4792​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3303​6.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2786​7.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2774​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2661​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2611​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2456​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2335​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2081​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2043​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1960​17.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1927​18.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1884​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1848​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1726​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1678​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1676​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1633​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1554​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1532​26.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1427​27.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1415​28.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1392​29.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​30.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1344​31.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1331​32.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1316​33.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1307​34.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1290​35.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1268​36.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1248​37.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1205​38.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1203​39.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1152​40.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1144​41.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1128​42.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1126​42.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1126​44.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1110​45.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​46.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​47.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​48.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1064​49.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1039​50.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1038​51.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1027​52.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​52.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,1007​54.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​55.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,984​56.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,981​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,948​58.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​59.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,910​61.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​62.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​63.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​64.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,871​65.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​66.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,853​67.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​68.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​69.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,844​70.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,830​71.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​72.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​73.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,795​74.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​75.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​76.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,779​77.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,777​78.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​79.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​80.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,769​81.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,763​82.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​83.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,754​84.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,749​85.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,744​86.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,742​87.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,740​88.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,728​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​91.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​92.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​93.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,672​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,657​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,651​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,649​98.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​99.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​100.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​100.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,619​102.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,610​103.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​104.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,608​105.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​106.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,597​107.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,592​108.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,584​109.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​109.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,569​111.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,561​112.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,553​112.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​114.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,551​115.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​116.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,546​117.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,545​118.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​119.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​120.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,535​120.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​122.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,532​123.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​124.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,528​125.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,526​126.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​127.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,523​128.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,519​129.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,517​130.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​131.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​131.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,510​133.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,509​134.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​134.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,507​136.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​136.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,505​138.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​139.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​139.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​141.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,485​142.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​143.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​144.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​145.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,478​146.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​147.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​148.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,469​149.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​149.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​151.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,463​152.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​153.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,457​153.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​155.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​155.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,451​157.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​158.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​159.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,444​160.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,443​161.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,442​162.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​163.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​163.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​165.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,431​166.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​167.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,428​167.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​169.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​170.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​170.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,419​172.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​172.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​174.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​174.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,413​176.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​177.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,411​178.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,409​178.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,409​180.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​181.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​181.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​183.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,401​184.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,398​185.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​186.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,395​186.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​188.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​189.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,393​190.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​191.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,389​191.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,389​193.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​193.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,388​195.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,387​195.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​197.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​198.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​199.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,382​200.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,378​200.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​202.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​203.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​204.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,367​205.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​206.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,363​207.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,362​207.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,362​209.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,357​210.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​211.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,350​212.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,348​213.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​214.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,345​214.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​216.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​217.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​218.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​218.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​220.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​220.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,337​222.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​223.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​224.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​225.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,328​226.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​226.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,326​228.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​229.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​229.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​231.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,321​231.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,321​233.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​234.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​234.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,319​236.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​237.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,315​238.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​239.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,313​240.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,311​241.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,308​242.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,307​243.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,306​244.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,305​245.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​246.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​246.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​248.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​249.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​249.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,295​251.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​252.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​253.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,288​253.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​255.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,287​255.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​257.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​257.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,285​259.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​259.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​261.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,281​262.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​263.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​263.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,278​263.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,278​266.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,276​267.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​267.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,274​267.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,274​267.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​271.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,273​272.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​272.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​274.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​275.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​276.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,268​276.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,268​278.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​279.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​279.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​281.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​282.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,261​283.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,259​283.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​283.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,259​286.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,257​286.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​288.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,256​289.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,255​290.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,254​291.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​292.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​292.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,251​294.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,250​295.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​296.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​296.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​296.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,248​296.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​300.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​301.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​301.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,244​303.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,240​304.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​304.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​306.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,234​306.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​306.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​306.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,234​306.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​311.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​311.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​313.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,229​314.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​315.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​316.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​317.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​317.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​317.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​320.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​320.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,222​320.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​323.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​325.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​325.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​327.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​327.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​327.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​330.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​331.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​331.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​331.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​331.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​331.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​336.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​337.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,211​338.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​338.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​340.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​341.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,206​341.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,206​341.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​344.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​345.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,203​346.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​346.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,202​348.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,200​349.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​350.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​350.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​352.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​353.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​353.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,195​353.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,195​353.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,195​357.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​358.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​359.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​359.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​359.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​366.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​366.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​366.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​369.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​370.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​370.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​372.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​373.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​373.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​373.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​376.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​376.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​376.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,177​379.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​379.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​379.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​379.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​383.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,175​384.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​384.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​386.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​386.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​388.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,172​389.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​390.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​390.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​392.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,169​393.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​394.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​395.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​395.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​397.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​397.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​399.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​400.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​400.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,163​402.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​403.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​404.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​405.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,158​405.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,158​405.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,158​405.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​409.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​409.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​411.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,155​411.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,155​411.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​414.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​415.​Amira Tröger,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,153​416.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​416.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​418.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​418.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,151​418.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​418.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​418.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,151​423.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​424.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​424.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​424.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​427.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,148​428.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​429.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​429.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​429.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,146​432.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​432.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​432.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​432.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​432.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,145​437.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​438.​Maria Voskania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,143​438.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​440.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​441.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,140​441.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,140​441.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​444.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​445.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​445.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​447.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​447.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,136​449.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,135​449.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,135​451.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​452.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​453.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​453.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​453.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,132​453.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​457.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,131​458.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,130​459.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,129​460.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​461.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​461.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​463.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​464.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​464.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,124​464.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​464.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​464.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​464.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​470.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​471.​Katharina Rumpus (Rijhnen),D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,121​471.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​473.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​473.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​473.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​473.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,120​477.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​478.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​478.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​480.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​480.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​480.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,117​483.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​483.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,116​483.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​486.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​487.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​487.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​489.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,112​489.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​489.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​492.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​492.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​494.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,110​494.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​494.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​497.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,109​497.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,109​499.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​499.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​


----------



## congo64 (30 Aug. 2022)

501.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​501.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,107​503.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​503.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,106​503.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​503.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​503.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​503.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,106​509.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,105​509.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​509.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​509.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​513.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​513.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,104​513.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​513.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​513.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​513.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​513.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​513.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​521.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​521.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,103​521.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​524.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​524.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​524.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,102​524.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​528.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,101​528.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​530.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​531.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​531.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​531.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​531.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,99​535.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,98​536.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​536.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,97​536.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​539.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,96​540.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​541.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​542.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​543.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,92​543.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​543.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​543.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​543.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​543.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​549.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​549.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​549.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​549.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​553.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,90​553.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​553.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​553.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​557.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,89​558.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​558.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​558.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​558.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​558.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​558.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​558.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,88​565.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​565.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​567.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​567.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​567.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​570.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​570.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​570.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​570.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​570.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​570.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​576.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,84​576.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​576.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​576.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​576.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​576.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​576.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,84​576.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​576.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​585.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​585.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​585.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​585.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,83​585.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,83​585.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​591.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​591.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​591.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​591.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​595.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​595.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​595.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​595.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,81​599.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​599.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​599.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,80​599.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​603.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,79​603.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,79​603.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​603.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​607.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​607.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​607.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​610.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​610.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​610.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​613.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​613.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​615.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​615.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,75​615.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​618.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​618.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,74​618.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​618.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​622.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​623.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,72​623.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,72​623.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,72​623.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​623.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​623.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​623.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​623.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​631.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​631.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​633.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​633.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​633.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​633.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,70​633.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,70​638.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​638.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​638.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​641.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​641.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​641.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​641.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​645.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,67​645.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,67​647.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,66​647.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​647.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​650.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​650.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,65​650.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​650.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,65​650.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​650.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​650.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​650.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​658.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​659.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​659.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​659.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​659.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​659.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​664.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​664.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​664.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​664.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,62​664.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,62​669.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,60​669.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​669.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​669.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​669.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​669.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​669.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​669.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​677.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​677.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​677.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​677.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​677.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​677.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​677.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​677.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​677.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​677.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​687.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​687.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​689.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​689.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​689.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​689.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​693.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​693.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​693.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​693.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​693.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,56​693.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​693.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​693.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​701.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​701.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​701.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​701.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​705.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​705.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​705.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​705.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​705.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​705.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​705.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​712.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​712.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​712.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​712.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​712.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​712.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​712.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​719.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​719.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​719.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​719.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​719.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​719.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​719.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​726.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​726.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​726.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​726.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​726.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,51​731.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​731.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,50​731.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​731.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​731.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​731.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​731.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​731.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​731.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​740.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​740.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​740.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​740.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​740.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​740.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​746.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​746.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​746.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,48​746.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​746.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​746.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​752.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​752.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,47​752.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​752.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​752.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​752.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​752.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,47​752.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​752.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​752.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​752.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​763.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​763.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​763.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​763.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​763.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​763.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​769.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,45​769.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​769.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​769.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​769.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​769.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​769.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​769.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,45​769.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​769.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​769.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​780.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​780.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​780.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​780.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​780.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​780.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​780.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,44​780.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​780.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​780.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​780.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​791.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​791.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​791.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​791.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​791.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​796.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​796.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​796.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​796.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​796.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​801.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​801.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​801.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​801.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​805.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​805.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​805.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,40​805.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​805.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,40​805.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​805.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,40​805.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​805.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​814.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​814.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​814.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​814.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​814.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​819.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,38​819.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​819.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​819.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​819.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​819.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​819.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​826.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​826.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​826.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,37​826.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​826.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​826.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​826.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​826.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​826.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​826.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​826.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​826.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,37​826.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​839.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,36​839.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​839.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​839.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​839.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​839.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​839.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​839.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​847.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​847.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​847.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​847.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​847.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​847.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​847.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​847.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​847.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​847.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​857.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​857.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​857.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​857.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​857.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​857.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​857.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​857.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​857.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​866.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​866.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​866.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,33​866.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​866.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​866.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​866.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​866.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​866.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​866.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​866.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​866.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,33​866.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,33​879.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​879.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,32​879.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​879.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​879.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​879.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​879.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​879.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​879.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​888.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​888.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​888.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​888.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​888.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​888.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​888.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​888.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​888.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​888.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,31​888.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​888.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,31​900.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​900.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​900.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​900.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​900.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​900.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​900.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​900.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,30​900.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​900.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​900.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​900.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​900.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​900.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​900.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​900.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,30​900.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​900.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​918.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​918.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​918.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​918.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,29​918.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​918.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​918.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​918.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​918.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​918.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​918.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​918.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​918.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,29​918.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​918.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​918.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​918.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​918.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​918.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​918.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​938.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​938.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​938.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​938.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​938.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​938.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​938.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​938.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,28​938.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​938.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​938.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​938.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​938.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​938.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,28​938.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,28​938.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​938.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​938.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​938.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,28​957.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​957.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​957.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​957.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​957.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​957.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​957.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​957.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​957.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​957.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​957.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​957.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​957.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​957.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​957.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​957.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,27​973.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​973.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​973.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​973.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​973.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​973.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​973.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​973.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​973.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​973.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​973.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​973.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​985.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​985.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​985.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​985.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​985.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​985.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​985.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​985.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​985.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​985.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​985.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​985.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​985.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,25​998.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​998.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​998.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​998.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​998.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​998.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​998.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​998.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​998.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​


----------



## congo64 (30 Aug. 2022)

1007.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1007.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1007.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1007.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1007.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1007.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1007.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1007.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1007.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1007.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,23​1007.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1007.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1007.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1007.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1007.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1007.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1007.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,23​1007.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,23​1007.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1026.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1026.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1026.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1026.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1026.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1026.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1026.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1026.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1026.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1026.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1026.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1026.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1026.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1026.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1026.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1026.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,22​1026.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1026.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1026.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,22​1026.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1046.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1046.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1046.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1046.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1046.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1046.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1046.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1046.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1046.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1046.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1046.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1046.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1046.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1046.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1046.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,21​1046.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1046.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1046.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1046.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1046.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,21​1046.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1067.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1067.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1067.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1067.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1067.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1067.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1067.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1067.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1067.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1067.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1067.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1067.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1067.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1067.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1067.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1067.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1067.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,20​1067.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1067.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1067.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1087.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1087.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,19​1087.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1087.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1087.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1087.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1087.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1087.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1087.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1087.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1087.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1087.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1087.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1087.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1087.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1087.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1087.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1087.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1087.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1087.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1087.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1087.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1087.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1087.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1087.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1112.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1112.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1112.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1112.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1112.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1112.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1112.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1112.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1112.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1112.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1112.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1112.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1112.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1112.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1112.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1112.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1112.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1112.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1112.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1112.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1112.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,18​1112.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,18​1112.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1112.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1112.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1112.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1138.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1138.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1138.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1138.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1138.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1138.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1138.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1138.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1138.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1138.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,17​1138.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1138.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1138.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1138.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1138.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1138.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1138.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1138.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1138.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1138.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1138.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,17​1159.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1159.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1159.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1159.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1159.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,16​1159.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1159.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1159.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1159.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1159.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1159.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1159.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1159.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1159.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1159.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1159.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1159.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1159.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1159.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1159.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1159.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1159.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1159.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1159.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1159.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1159.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1159.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,16​1159.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,16​1159.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1159.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1159.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1159.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1159.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1192.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1192.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1192.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,15​1192.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1192.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1192.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1192.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1192.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1192.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1192.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1192.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1192.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1192.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1192.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1192.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1192.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1192.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1192.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1192.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1192.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1192.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1192.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1192.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1192.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1216.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1216.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1216.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1216.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1216.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1216.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1216.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1216.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1216.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1216.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1216.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1216.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1216.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1216.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1216.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1216.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1216.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1216.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1216.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1216.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1216.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1216.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,14​1216.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1216.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1216.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1216.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1216.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,14​1216.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1216.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1216.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1216.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1216.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1216.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1216.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1216.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1216.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1216.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1216.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1216.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1216.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1216.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1216.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1216.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1216.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1216.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,14​1216.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1216.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1263.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1263.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1263.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1263.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1263.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1263.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1263.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1263.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1263.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1263.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1263.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1263.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1263.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1263.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1263.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1263.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,13​1263.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1263.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1263.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1263.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1263.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1263.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1263.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1263.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1263.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1263.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1263.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1263.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1263.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1292.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1292.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1292.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1292.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1292.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1292.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1292.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1292.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1292.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1292.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,12​1292.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1292.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1292.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1292.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1292.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1292.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1292.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1292.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1292.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1292.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1292.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1292.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1292.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1292.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,12​1292.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1292.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1292.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1292.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1292.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1292.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1292.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,12​1292.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1292.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1292.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1292.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1292.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1292.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1292.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1292.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1292.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1292.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,12​1292.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1334.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1334.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1334.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1334.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1334.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1334.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1334.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1334.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1334.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1334.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,11​1334.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1334.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1334.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1334.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1334.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1334.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1334.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1334.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1334.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1334.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1334.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1334.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1334.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1334.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1334.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1334.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1334.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1334.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,11​1334.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1334.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1334.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1334.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1334.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1334.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1334.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1334.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1334.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1334.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1334.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1334.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1334.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1334.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1334.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1377.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1377.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1377.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1377.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1377.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1377.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1377.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1377.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1377.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1377.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1377.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1377.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1377.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1377.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1377.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1377.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1377.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1377.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1377.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1377.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1377.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1377.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1377.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1377.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1377.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,10​1377.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1377.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1377.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1377.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1377.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1377.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1377.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1377.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1377.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1377.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1377.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1377.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1377.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1377.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1377.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1377.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1377.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1377.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1377.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1377.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1377.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1377.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1377.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1377.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,10​1377.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1377.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1377.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1377.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1377.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1377.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1377.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1377.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1377.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1377.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,10​1377.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1377.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1377.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1377.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1377.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1377.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1377.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1377.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1377.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1377.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1377.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,10​1377.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1377.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1377.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1377.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1377.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1377.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1377.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1377.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1455.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1455.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,9​1455.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1455.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1455.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1455.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1455.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1455.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1455.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1455.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1455.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1455.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1455.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1455.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1455.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1455.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1455.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1455.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1455.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1455.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1455.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1455.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1455.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1455.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1455.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1455.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1455.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1455.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1455.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1455.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1455.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1455.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1455.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1455.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1455.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1455.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1455.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1455.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1455.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1455.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1455.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1455.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1455.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1455.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1455.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1455.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1455.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1455.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1455.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1455.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1455.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1455.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​1455.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1455.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1455.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1455.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1455.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1455.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1455.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1455.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1455.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1455.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1455.​Luana Knöll,D,24.07.99 in xxxx/D,9​1455.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1455.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1455.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1455.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1455.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1455.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1455.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1455.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1455.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1455.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1455.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1455.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1455.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1455.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1455.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1455.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1455.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1455.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1455.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1455.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1455.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1455.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1455.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1455.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1455.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1455.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1455.​Tamina Kallert,D,24.06.74 in Freiburg/D,9​1455.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1455.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1455.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1455.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1455.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​


----------



## congo64 (30 Aug. 2022)

1550.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1550.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1550.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1550.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1550.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1550.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1550.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1550.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1550.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1550.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1550.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1550.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1550.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1550.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1550.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1550.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1550.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1550.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1550.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1550.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1550.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR8​1550.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1550.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1550.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1550.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1550.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1550.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1550.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1550.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1550.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1550.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1550.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1550.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1550.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1550.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1550.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1550.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1550.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1550.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1550.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1550.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1550.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1550.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1550.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1550.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1550.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1550.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1550.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1550.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1550.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1550.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1550.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1550.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1550.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1550.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1550.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1550.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1550.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1550.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,8​1550.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1550.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1550.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1550.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1550.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1550.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1550.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1550.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1550.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1550.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1550.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1550.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1550.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1550.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1550.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1550.​Sarah Mangione,D,18.05.90 in Wolfsburg/D,8​1550.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1550.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1550.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1550.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1550.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1550.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1550.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1550.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1550.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1550.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1550.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1550.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1550.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1550.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1550.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1550.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,8​1641.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1641.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1641.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1641.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1641.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1641.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1641.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1641.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1641.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1641.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1641.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1641.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1641.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1641.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1641.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1641.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1641.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1641.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1641.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1641.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1641.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1641.​Hülya Deyneli,D,xx.xx.78 in Dillenburg/D,7​1641.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1641.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1641.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1641.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1641.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1641.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D (?),xx.xx.96 in xxxxxx/D (?),7​1641.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1641.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1641.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1641.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1641.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1641.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1641.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1641.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1641.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1641.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1641.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1641.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1641.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1641.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1641.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1641.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1641.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1641.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1641.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1641.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1641.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,7​1641.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1641.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1641.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1641.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1641.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1641.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1641.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1641.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1641.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1641.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1641.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1641.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1641.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1641.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1641.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1641.​Paige Spiranac,USA,26.03.93 in Wheat Ridge/USA,7​1641.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1641.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1641.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1641.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1641.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1641.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1641.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1641.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1641.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1641.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1641.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1641.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1641.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1641.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1641.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1721.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1721.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1721.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1721.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1721.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1721.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1721.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1721.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1721.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1721.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1721.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1721.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1721.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1721.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1721.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1721.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1721.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1721.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1721.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1721.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1721.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1721.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1721.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1721.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1721.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1721.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1721.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1721.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,6​1721.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1721.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1721.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1721.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1721.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1721.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1721.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1721.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1721.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1721.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1721.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1721.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1721.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1721.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1721.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1721.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1721.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1721.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1721.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1721.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1721.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1721.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1721.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1721.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1721.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1721.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1721.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1721.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1721.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1721.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1721.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1721.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1721.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,6​1721.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1721.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1721.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1721.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1721.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1721.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1721.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1721.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1721.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,6​1721.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1721.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1721.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1721.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1721.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1721.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1721.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1721.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1721.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1721.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1721.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1721.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1721.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1721.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1721.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1806.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1806.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1806.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1806.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,5​1806.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1806.​Andrea Vannnahme,D,xx.xx.68 in Beckum/D,5​1806.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1806.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1806.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1806.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1806.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1806.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1806.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1806.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1806.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1806.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1806.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1806.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1806.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1806.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1806.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1806.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1806.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1806.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1806.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1806.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1806.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1806.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1806.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1806.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1806.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1806.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1806.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1806.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1806.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1806.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1806.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1806.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1806.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1806.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1806.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1806.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1806.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1806.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,5​1806.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1806.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1806.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1806.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1806.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1806.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1806.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1806.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1806.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1806.​Mandy Rose,USA,18.07.90 in Westchester County/USA,5​1806.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,5​1806.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1806.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1806.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1806.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1806.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1806.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1806.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1806.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1806.​Merle Frohms,D,28.01.95 in Celle/D,5​1806.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1806.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1806.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1806.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1806.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1806.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1806.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1806.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1806.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1806.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1806.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1806.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1806.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1806.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1806.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1806.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1806.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1806.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1806.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1806.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1806.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1806.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1806.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1806.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1806.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1806.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1806.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1806.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1806.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1806.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1806.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1806.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1806.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1806.​Vivien Konca,D,14.04.94 in Geilenkirchen/D,5​1806.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1806.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1806.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1907.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1907.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1907.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1907.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1907.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1907.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1907.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1907.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1907.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1907.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1907.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1907.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1907.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1907.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1907.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1907.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1907.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1907.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1907.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1907.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1907.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1907.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1907.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1907.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1907.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1907.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1907.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1907.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1907.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1907.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1907.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1907.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1907.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1907.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1907.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1907.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1907.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1907.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1907.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1907.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1907.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1907.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1907.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1907.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1907.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1907.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1907.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1907.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1907.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1907.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1907.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1907.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1907.​Johanna Mross,D,17.10.01 in Rodewisch/D,4​1907.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1907.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1907.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1907.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1907.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1907.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1907.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1907.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1907.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1907.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1907.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1907.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1907.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1907.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1907.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1907.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1907.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1907.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1907.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1907.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1907.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1907.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1907.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1907.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1907.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1907.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1907.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1907.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1907.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1907.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1907.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1907.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1907.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1907.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1907.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1907.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1907.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1907.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1907.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1907.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1907.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1907.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1907.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1907.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1907.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1907.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1907.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1907.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​


----------



## congo64 (30 Aug. 2022)

2008.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​2008.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​2008.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​2008.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​2008.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​2008.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​2008.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​2008.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​2008.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​2008.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​2008.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​2008.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​2008.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,3​2008.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​2008.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​2008.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​2008.​Beth Mead,GB,09.05.95 in Withby/GB,3​2008.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​2008.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​2008.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​2008.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​2008.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​2008.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​2008.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​2008.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​2008.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​2008.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​2008.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​2008.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​2008.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​2008.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​2008.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​2008.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​2008.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​2008.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​2008.​Ellie Leigh Williams,GB,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/GB,3​2008.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​2008.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​2008.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​2008.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​2008.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​2008.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​2008.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​2008.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​2008.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​2008.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​2008.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​2008.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​2008.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​2008.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​2008.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​2008.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​2008.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​2008.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​2008.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​2008.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​2008.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​2008.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​2008.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​2008.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​2008.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2008.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​2008.​Linda König,D,18.05.98 in Tettnang/D,3​2008.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​2008.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​2008.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​2008.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​2008.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2008.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​2008.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​2008.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​2008.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​2008.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​2008.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​2008.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​2008.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​2008.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​2008.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​2008.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​2008.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​2008.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​2008.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​2008.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​2008.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​2008.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​2008.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​2008.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​2008.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​2008.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​2008.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​2008.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​2008.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​2008.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​2008.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​2008.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​2008.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2008.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​2008.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​2008.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​2008.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​2008.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​2008.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,3​2008.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​2008.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​2008.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​2008.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2114.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2114.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2114.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2114.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2114.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2114.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2114.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2114.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2114.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2114.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2114.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2114.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2114.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2114.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2114.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2114.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2114.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2114.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,13.04.99 in Oklahoma/USA,2​2114.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2114.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2114.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2114.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2114.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2114.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2114.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2114.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2114.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2114.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2114.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2114.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2114.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2114.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2114.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2114.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2114.​Carmen Casiraghi,D,xx.xx.92 in Langenfeld/D,2​2114.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2114.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2114.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2114.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2114.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2114.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2114.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2114.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2114.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2114.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2114.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2114.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2114.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2114.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,2​2114.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2114.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2114.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2114.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2114.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2114.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2114.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2114.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2114.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2114.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2114.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2114.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2114.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2114.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2114.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2114.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2114.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2114.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2114.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2114.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2114.​Janine Wissler,D,23.05.81 in Langen/D,2​2114.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2114.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2114.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2114.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2114.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2114.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2114.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2114.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2114.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2114.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2114.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2114.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2114.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2114.​Klara Bühl,D,07.12.00 in Haßfurt/D,2​2114.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2114.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2114.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2114.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2114.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,2​2114.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2114.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2114.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2114.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2114.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2114.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2114.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2114.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2114.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2114.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2114.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2114.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2114.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2114.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2114.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2114.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2114.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2114.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2114.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2114.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2114.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2114.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2114.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2114.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2114.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2114.​Sarah Schreiber,D,xx.xx.87 in Freiburg/D,2​2114.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2114.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2114.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2114.​Sharon Trovato,D,28.07.91 in Mönchengladbach/D,2​2114.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2114.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2114.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2114.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2114.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2114.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2114.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2114.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2114.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2114.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2114.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2114.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2114.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2114.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2247.​Abbey Lee,AUS,12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS,1​2247.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2247.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2247.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2247.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2247.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2247.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2247.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2247.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2247.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2247.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2247.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2247.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2247.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2247.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2247.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2247.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2247.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2247.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,1​2247.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2247.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2247.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2247.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2247.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2247.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2247.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2247.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2247.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2247.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2247.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2247.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2247.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2247.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2247.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2247.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2247.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2247.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2247.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2247.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2247.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2247.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2247.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2247.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2247.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,1​2247.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2247.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2247.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2247.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2247.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2247.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2247.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2247.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2247.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2247.​Evelin König,D,xx.xx.66 in Saulgau/D,1​2247.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2247.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2247.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2247.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2247.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2247.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2247.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2247.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2247.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2247.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2247.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2247.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2247.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2247.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2247.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2247.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2247.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2247.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2247.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2247.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2247.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2247.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2247.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2247.​Jennifer Bosshard,CH,07.05.93 in ------/CH,1​2247.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2247.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2247.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2247.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2247.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,1​2247.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2247.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2247.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2247.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2247.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2247.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2247.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2247.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2247.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2247.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2247.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2247.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2247.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2247.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2247.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2247.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2247.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2247.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2247.​Malaika Mihambo,D,03.02.94 in Heidelberg/D,1​2247.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2247.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2247.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2247.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2247.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2247.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2247.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2247.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2247.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2247.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2247.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2247.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2247.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2247.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2247.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2247.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2247.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2247.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2247.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2247.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2247.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2247.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2247.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2247.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2247.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2247.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2247.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2247.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2247.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2247.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2247.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2247.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2247.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2247.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2247.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2247.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2247.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2247.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2247.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2247.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2247.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2247.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2247.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2247.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2247.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2247.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2247.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2247.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2247.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2247.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2247.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2247.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (30 Aug. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (51)*


1.​Helene Fischer,D,415​2.​Alica Schmidt,D,376​3.​Lena Gercke,D,374​4.​Nazan Eckes,D,310​5.​Victoria Justice,USA,275​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,255​7.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,188​8.​Vanessa Mai,D,171​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,140​10.​Olivia Wilde,USA,130​11.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,113​12.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,108​13.​Ania Niedieck,D,106​14.​Chloe Bennet,USA,104​15.​Ramona Drews,D,101​16.​Isabelle Körner,D,100​17.​Jessica Alba,USA,99​18.​Jana Azizi,D,95​18.​Miriam Lange,D,95​20.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,88​21.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,86​21.​Megan Fox,USA,86​23.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,85​23.​Cara Delevigne,GB,85​23.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,85​26.​Camila Cabello,CUB,80​26.​Gaby Lüeße,D,80​26.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,80​26.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,80​30.​Eva Imhof,D,78​31.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,76​31.​Mareile Höppner,D,76​33.​Judith Rakers,D,75​33.​Selena Gomez,USA,75​35.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,72​35.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,72​37.​Anissa Kate,F,70​38.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,69​39.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,67​40.​Hayley Williams,USA,66​41.​Valentina Pahde,D,65​42.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,64​42.​Karin Schubert,D,64​42.​Taylor Swift,USA,64​45.​Elena Bruhn,D,63​46.​Anna Hiltrop,D,62​46.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,62​48.​Jasmin Wagner,D,61​48.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,61​48.​Ruth Hofmann,D,61​48.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,61​


----------



## taurus79 (30 Aug. 2022)

August 2022

1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Victoria Swarovski
3. Laura Wontorra
4. Annemarie Carpendale
5. Stephanie Puls
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Jasmin Wagner
8. Miriam Lange
9. Emilia Schüle
10. Ruth Hofmann


----------



## Anakin (31 Aug. 2022)

_August 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Veronika Klimovits
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Apolonia Lapiedra
#07: Lena Gercke
#08: Selena Gomez
#09: Tina Kay
#10: Jana Azizi


----------



## Quick Nick (31 Aug. 2022)

*August 2022 Voting:*

01. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Lena Gercke
05. Serena Salecker
06. Mila Kunis
07. Vanessa Blumhagen
08. Veronika Klimovits
09. Selena Gomez 
10. Laura Papendick


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Aug. 2022)

August 2022 Voting:

01. Victoria Justice
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Lena Gercke
04. Jana Aziz
05. Natalie Langer
06. Amira Tröger
07. Stephanie Brungs
08. Conor Leslie
09. Maryse Ouellet
10. Sasha Banks


----------



## hound815 (1 Sep. 2022)

Für September

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 


2. Morfydd Clark, GB 17.03.89/ in ????/S


 

 


3. Ana de Armas


 

 

 
4. Olivia Cooke


 

 


5. Julianne Moore


 

 


6. Sadie Sink


 


7. Natalie Portman


 


8. Taylor Swift


 


9. Zoey Deutch


 


10. Aubrey Plaza



10. Kaitlyn Dever



10. Tatiana Maslany


​


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2022)

*01. Hayley Williams



*

02. Heather Baron-Gracie
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Alexandra Fonsatti
05. Taylor Momsen
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Hanna Selena, "Influencerin" (xx.xx.xxxx in Fürth)
08. Taylor Swift
09. Kristen Stewart
10. Lieke Klaver, Leichtathletin (20.08.1998 in Velsen, Niederlande)


----------



## tino2003 (1 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## hsvmann (3 Sep. 2022)

*09 / 22*

01. Helene Fischer
02. Vanessa Mai
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Vivian Geppert
05. Delta Goodrem
06. Jessica Alba
07. Shay Mitchel
08. Megan Fox
09. Nazan Eckes
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## kamy (4 Sep. 2022)

*2022 – 09*

*01. Fernanda Brandao
02. Helene Fischer
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Nilam Farooq
05. Lili Paul-Roncalli
06. Lea Wagner
07. Vivian Geppert
08. Nazan Eckes
09. Hülya Deyneli
10. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir*
*10. Jana Azizi*


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Sep. 2022)

Es septembert, also...


Lena Gercke
Sonia Liebing
Lola Weippert
Beatrice Egli
Jana Azizi
Cheyenne Pahde
Michelle Uhrig
Victoria Justice
Selena Gomez
Jennifer Bosshard


----------



## maggi77 (6 Sep. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
7. Abigail Clarke
8. Chloe Sims
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10.Silvija Vasilevska


----------



## lappi (6 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Rebecca Hall
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Léa Seydoux
5 Madeleine Wehle

6 Keira Knightley
7 Katie Holmes
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Birgitte Schrowange
10 Stefanie Hertel
10 Francine Jordi


----------



## Buster (7 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

Beatrice Egli

Alina Merkau

Bettina Tietjen

Evelyn Burdecki

Ina Dietz

Ruth Moschner

Micaela Schäfer

Fatma Mittler Solak

Susan Link

Anna Planken


----------



## benedikt (8 Sep. 2022)

Mein September Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Lorena Rae
05. Vanessa Fuchs
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Frida Aasen
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Lena Gercke
10. Gintare Sudziute


----------



## mephisto5 (9 Sep. 2022)

01. Clara Morgane
02. Annemarie Carpendale
03. Kate Beckinsale
04. Anna Lena Class
05. Bianca Hein
06. Katja Burkard
07. Ulrike Frank
08. Gal Gadot
09. Margot Robbie
10. Naomi Scott


----------



## ManuN (9 Sep. 2022)

Sep 22 

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Fernando Brandao
4. Vanessa Mai
5. Vivian Geppert
6. Vivian Wulf
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Franca Lehfeldt
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Lea Wagner
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## christinalover (11 Sep. 2022)

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Shari Pendelton
6. Ramona Drews 
7. Juliane Seyffert
8. Lauren Marsden
9. Milica Polskaya
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## gaertner23 (18 Sep. 2022)

Hier mein September-Voting:


1.) Gabi Lüeße
2.) Isabelle Körner
3.) Karin Schubert (Würzburg)
4.) Anouschka Horn
5.) Susan Link
6.) Barbara Hahlweg
7.) Wendela Horz
8.) Annette Betz
9.) Harriet Heise
10.) Gundula Gause und Katja Horneffer


----------



## NEF (19 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

*1. Nazan Eckes*
*2. Chloe Bennet*
*3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick*
*10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Gtatommi (20 Sep. 2022)

September 2022:

1. Helene Fischer
2. Eva -Maria Lemke
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Beatrice Egli
5. Tatjana Ohm
6. Paige Spiranac
7. Taylor Swift
8. Mareile Höppner
9. Nazan Eckes
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## Ryan Atwood (23 Sep. 2022)

September 2022 Voting:

01. Victoria Justice
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Lena Gercke
04. Laura Papendick
05. Natalie Langer
06. Morfydd Clark
07. Jana Azizi 
08. Conor Leslie
09. Britta Hofman
10. Amira Tröger


----------



## tvgirlslover (23 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

1. Miriam Lange 😍 😘🥰
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine, Princess of Wales
4. Andrea Vannahme
5. Yvonne Willicks
6. Julia Scharf
7. Esther Sedlaczek
8. Annalena Baerbock
9. Anna Planken
10. Franziska Giffey


----------



## congo64 (24 Sep. 2022)

*September 2022*

01.Helene Fischer




02.Delta Godrem




03.Alica Schmidt




04.Vanessa Mai




05.Ana Mena




06.Jessica Lynn




07.Chloe Bennet




08.Shay Mitchell




09.Viviane Geppert




10.Michelle Keegan





10.Jessica Alba




10.Megan Fox


----------



## karsten1 (24 Sep. 2022)

1. Maria Grazia Cucinotta
2. Monica Bellucci
3. Cristina Buccino
4. Salma Hayek
5. Natalia Mesa Bush
6. Victoria Silvstedt
7. Verona Pooth
8. Nicole Kidman
9. Jeri Ryan
10. Heidi Klum


----------



## Makak (25 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

1. Catherine, Princess of Wales
2. Judith Rakers
3. Paige Spiranac
4. Sarah Mangione
5. Königin Rania von Jordanien
6. Ania Niedieck
7. Maybrit Illner
8. Sandy Mölling
9. Barbara Schöneberger
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cav (26 Sep. 2022)

*Ranking September 2022*

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alica Schmidt




3. Alessandra Ambrosio




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## Anakin (27 Sep. 2022)

_September 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Jana Azizi
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Veronika Klimovits
#06: Tina Kay 
#07: Lena Gercke
#08: Tristin Mays
#09: Apolonia Lapiedra 
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## dabi (28 Sep. 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Audrina Patridge
4.Adriana Lima
5.Ana Ivanovic
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Priyanka Chopra
8.Martina Hingis
9.Jennifer Lopez
10.Megan Fox


----------



## taurus79 (29 Sep. 2022)

September 2022

1.Emilia Schüle
2.Victoria Swarovski
3.Harriet von Waldenfels
4.Mareile Höppner
5.Janin Ullmann
6.Stephanie Puls
7.Jasmin Wagner
8.Viviane Geppert
9.Annemarie Carpendale
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## goldlena (30 Sep. 2022)

1❤Alicia Schmidt 2❤Mikaela Schiffrin 3❤Annika Jung 4❤Melissa Deeines 5❤ Ruth Hofmann 6❤ Victoria Justice7❤ Viviane Geppert8❤ Helene Fischer 9❤Vanessa Mai10❤Lena Gercke10❤Laura Pappendick 10❤Laura Wontorra


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Sep. 2022)

*September 2022 Voting:*

01. Katharina Kleinfeldt
02. Victoria Justice
03. Jana Azizi
04. Lena Gercke
05. Serena Salecker
06. Laura Papendick 
07. Vanessa Blumhagen
08. Selena Gomez 
09. Veronika Klimovits 
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.09.2022*


*1*.​*Lena Gercke,**D,**29.02.88 in Marburg/D,**8596*​*2.*​*Nazan Eckes,**D,**09.05.76 in Köln/D,**8261*​*3.*​*Helene Fischer,**D,**05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,**5586*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4859​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3328​6.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2786​7.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2784​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2693​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2624​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2464​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2335​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2082​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2045​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1971​17.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1937​18.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1899​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1859​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1727​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1687​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1676​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1633​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1564​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1542​26.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1440​27.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1415​28.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1413​29.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​30.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1351​31.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1340​32.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1317​33.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1316​34.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1298​35.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1268​36.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1252​37.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1213​38.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1205​39.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1181​40.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1170​41.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1144​42.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1132​43.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1126​44.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1110​45.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​46.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​47.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​48.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1067​49.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1039​49.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1039​51.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1027​52.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,1016​53.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​54.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,999​55.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​56.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,987​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,950​58.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​59.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,910​61.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​62.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,898​63.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,886​64.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​65.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​66.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​67.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​68.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​69.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,844​70.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,839​71.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​72.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​73.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,802​74.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,795​75.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​76.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​77.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,779​78.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​79.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​79.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,772​81.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,763​82.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,761​83.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​84.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,752​85.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,749​86.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,742​87.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,740​88.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,734​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​91.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​92.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​93.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,677​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,658​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,651​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,649​98.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​99.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​100.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,626​101.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​102.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,614​103.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​104.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,608​105.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,607​106.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​107.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,598​108.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,587​109.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,582​110.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​111.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,566​112.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,562​113.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,560​113.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,560​115.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,555​115.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,555​117.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​118.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​119.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​120.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,539​121.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​122.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,535​122.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​124.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,534​125.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,531​126.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​127.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,526​128.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​129.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,521​130.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,515​131.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,514​132.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​133.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,512​134.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​135.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​136.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​136.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,505​138.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​139.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​139.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​141.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,485​142.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,483​143.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​144.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​145.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​146.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,478​147.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​148.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​149.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,469​150.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​150.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​152.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,463​153.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​154.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,458​155.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,457​155.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​157.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​158.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​159.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​159.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,447​161.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,444​162.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​163.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,438​164.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​164.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​166.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,431​167.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​168.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​169.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,424​170.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​171.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​172.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,418​173.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,417​174.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​174.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,415​174.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​177.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,414​178.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​179.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​180.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​180.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,406​182.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​182.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​184.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,402​185.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​186.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,395​186.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​188.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​188.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,394​190.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,393​190.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,393​192.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,392​193.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,390​193.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​195.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,389​196.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​196.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,388​198.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​199.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​200.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​201.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,384​202.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​203.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,376​204.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​204.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,375​206.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​207.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,366​208.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​209.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,363​210.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,360​211.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​212.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,350​213.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,349​214.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​215.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​216.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​217.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​218.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,340​219.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​219.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​221.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​221.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,337​223.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​224.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​225.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​226.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,329​227.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,326​227.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​227.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,326​230.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​230.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,325​232.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​232.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​234.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,321​235.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​236.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​236.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,319​238.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,318​239.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​240.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​241.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,312​242.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,310​243.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,308​243.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,308​245.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,307​246.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​247.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,303​248.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​248.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​250.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​251.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​252.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,294​253.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​254.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​255.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,290​256.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​257.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​258.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,286​259.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​259.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,285​259.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,285​262.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​262.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​262.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,283​265.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​266.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​267.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​267.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,274​267.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,274​267.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​271.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,273​272.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​272.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​274.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​275.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,270​275.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​275.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,270​278.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​278.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,267​280.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​280.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​282.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,264​282.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​284.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,263​285.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,259​285.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​285.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,259​288.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,257​288.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​290.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,256​291.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,255​292.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,252​292.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​294.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​295.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,250​296.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​297.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​297.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,248​297.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​297.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,248​297.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​302.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​303.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​304.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,240​305.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​305.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​307.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​307.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​307.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,234​307.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​311.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,231​312.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​312.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​314.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​315.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,226​315.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​317.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​318.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​318.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​318.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​321.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​321.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​323.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​325.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​325.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​327.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​327.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​327.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​330.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​331.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​331.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​331.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​331.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​331.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​336.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​337.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,211​338.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​338.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​340.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​341.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,206​341.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,206​341.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,206​341.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​341.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,206​346.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​347.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,203​348.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​349.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​349.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,199​351.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​351.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​353.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​354.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​354.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,195​354.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,195​357.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​358.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​359.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​359.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​359.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​366.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​366.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​366.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​369.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​370.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​370.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​372.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​373.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​373.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​373.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​376.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​376.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​376.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,177​379.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​379.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​379.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​379.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​383.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,175​384.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​384.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​386.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​386.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,173​386.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​386.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,173​390.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​391.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​391.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​393.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​394.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​395.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​395.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​397.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​397.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​399.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​399.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,164​401.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​402.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​403.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,161​404.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,160​404.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​406.​Amira Tröger,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,159​406.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​408.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,158​408.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,158​408.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,158​408.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​412.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,157​413.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​413.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​415.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,155​415.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​417.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​418.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​418.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​420.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​420.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​420.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​423.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​424.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​424.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​424.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​427.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,148​428.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​429.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​429.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​429.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,146​432.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​432.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​432.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​432.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​432.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,145​437.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​438.​Maria Voskania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,143​438.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​440.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,142​440.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​442.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,140​442.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,140​442.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​442.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,140​446.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​447.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​447.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​449.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,136​449.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​451.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,135​452.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​453.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​454.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​454.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​454.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,132​454.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,132​454.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​459.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,129​460.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​461.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​461.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​463.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​464.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​464.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,124​464.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​464.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​464.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​464.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​470.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,123​471.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​472.​Katharina Rumpus (Rijhnen),D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,121​472.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​472.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,121​475.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​475.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​475.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​478.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​479.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​479.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​481.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​481.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​483.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​483.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,116​483.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​486.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​487.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​487.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​489.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,112​489.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​489.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​492.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​492.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​494.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,110​494.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​494.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,110​494.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​498.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,109​499.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​499.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2022)

501.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​501.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,107​503.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​503.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,106​503.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,106​503.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​503.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​503.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​503.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,106​510.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,105​510.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​510.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,105​510.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​510.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​515.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​515.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,104​515.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​515.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​515.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​515.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​515.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​515.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​523.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​523.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,103​523.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​526.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​526.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​526.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​529.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,101​529.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​531.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​532.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,99​532.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​532.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​532.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​532.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,99​537.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,98​537.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,98​539.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​539.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,97​539.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​542.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​543.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​544.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,93​544.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​546.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​546.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​546.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​546.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​546.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​551.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​551.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​551.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​551.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​555.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​555.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​555.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,90​555.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​559.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,89​560.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​560.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​560.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​560.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​560.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​560.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​560.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,88​567.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,87​567.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​567.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​567.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,87​571.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​571.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​571.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​571.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,86​575.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​575.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​575.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​575.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​575.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​575.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​581.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​581.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​581.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​581.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​581.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​581.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​581.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​588.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​588.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​588.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​588.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,83​588.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​593.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​593.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​593.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​593.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​597.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​597.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​597.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,81​597.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​601.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​601.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​601.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,80​601.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​601.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,80​606.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,79​606.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​606.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,79​606.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​610.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​610.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​610.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​613.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​613.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​613.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,77​613.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​617.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​617.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​619.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,75​619.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​619.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,75​619.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​623.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,74​623.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​623.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​623.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,74​623.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​628.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​629.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,72​629.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​629.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​629.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​629.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​629.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​635.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,71​635.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​635.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,71​635.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​639.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​639.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​639.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​639.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,70​643.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​643.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​643.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​646.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,68​646.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​646.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,68​646.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​646.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​646.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​652.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​652.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​654.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​654.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​654.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​654.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​654.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​654.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​660.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​661.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​661.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​661.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​661.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​661.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​666.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​666.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​666.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,62​666.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​666.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,62​671.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​671.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​671.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​671.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​671.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​671.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​671.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​678.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​678.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​678.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​678.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​678.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​678.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​678.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​678.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​678.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​678.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​688.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​688.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,58​688.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​691.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​691.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​691.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​691.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​695.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​695.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​695.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​695.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,56​695.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​695.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​695.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​695.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​703.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​703.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​703.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​703.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​707.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​707.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​707.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​707.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​707.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​707.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​707.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​714.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​714.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​714.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​714.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​714.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​714.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​714.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​721.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​721.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​721.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,52​721.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​721.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​721.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,52​721.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​721.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​721.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​730.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​730.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​730.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​730.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​734.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​734.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​734.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​734.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​734.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​734.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​734.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​734.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​742.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​742.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,49​742.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,49​742.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​742.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​742.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​742.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​742.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​750.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​750.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​750.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​750.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​750.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​755.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​755.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​755.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​755.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​755.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​755.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,47​755.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​755.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​755.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​755.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​765.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​765.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​765.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​765.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​765.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​765.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,46​765.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​772.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,45​772.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​772.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​772.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​772.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​772.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​772.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​772.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​772.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​772.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​782.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​782.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​782.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​782.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​782.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​782.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​782.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​782.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​782.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​782.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​792.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​792.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​792.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​792.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​792.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​797.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​797.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​797.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​797.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​797.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​802.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,41​802.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,41​802.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​802.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​802.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​802.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​808.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​808.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​808.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,40​808.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​808.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,40​808.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​808.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​808.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,40​808.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​808.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,40​818.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​818.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​818.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​818.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​818.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​823.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,38​823.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​823.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​823.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,38​823.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​823.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​823.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​823.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​823.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,38​823.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,38​823.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,38​834.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​834.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​834.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,37​834.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​834.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​834.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​834.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​834.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​834.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​834.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​834.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​834.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​846.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​846.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​846.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​846.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​846.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​846.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​846.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​853.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,35​853.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​853.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​853.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​853.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​853.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​853.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​853.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​853.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​853.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​853.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​864.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​864.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​864.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​864.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​864.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​864.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​864.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​864.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​864.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​873.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​873.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​873.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​873.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​873.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​873.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,33​873.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​873.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​873.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​873.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​873.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​873.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,33​885.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​885.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​885.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​885.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​885.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​885.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​885.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​885.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​885.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,32​894.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​894.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​894.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​894.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​894.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​894.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​894.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​894.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​894.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​894.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​904.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​904.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​904.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​904.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​904.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​904.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​904.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,30​904.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​904.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,30​904.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​904.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​904.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​904.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​904.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​904.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​904.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​904.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​904.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​922.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​922.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​922.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​922.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​922.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​922.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​922.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​922.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​922.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​922.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​922.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​922.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,29​922.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​922.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​922.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​922.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​922.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​922.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​922.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​922.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,29​942.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​942.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​942.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​942.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​942.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​942.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​942.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​942.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​942.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​942.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​942.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​942.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​942.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,28​942.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​942.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​942.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​958.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​958.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,27​958.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​958.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​958.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​958.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​958.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​958.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​958.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​958.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​958.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​958.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​958.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​958.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​958.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​958.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,27​958.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​975.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​975.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​975.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​975.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​975.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​975.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​975.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​975.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​975.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​975.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​975.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​975.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​987.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​987.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​987.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​987.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​987.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​987.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​987.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​987.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​987.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​987.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​987.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​987.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​987.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,25​


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2022)

1000.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​1000.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,24​1000.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​1000.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​1000.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​1000.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​1000.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​1000.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​1000.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​1000.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​1010.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1010.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1010.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1010.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1010.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1010.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1010.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1010.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1010.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1010.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1010.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1010.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1010.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1010.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1010.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1010.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,23​1010.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,23​1010.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1028.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1028.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,22​1028.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1028.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1028.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1028.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1028.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1028.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1028.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1028.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1028.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1028.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1028.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1028.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1028.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1028.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1028.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,22​1028.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1028.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1028.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,22​1028.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,22​1028.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1050.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1050.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1050.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1050.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1050.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1050.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1050.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1050.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1050.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1050.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1050.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1050.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1050.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1050.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1050.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,21​1050.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1050.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1050.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1050.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1050.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,21​1050.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,21​1050.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1072.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1072.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1072.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1072.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1072.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1072.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1072.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1072.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1072.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1072.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1072.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1072.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1072.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1072.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,20​1072.​Paige Spiranac,USA,26.03.93 in Wheat Ridge/USA,20​1072.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1072.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1072.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1072.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,20​1072.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1072.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1072.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1094.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1094.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1094.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1094.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1094.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1094.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1094.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1094.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1094.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1094.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1094.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1094.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1094.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1094.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1094.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1094.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1094.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1094.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1094.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1094.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1094.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1094.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1094.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1094.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1118.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1118.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1118.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1118.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1118.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1118.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1118.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1118.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1118.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1118.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1118.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1118.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1118.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1118.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1118.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1118.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1118.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1118.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1118.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1118.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1118.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,18​1118.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1118.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1118.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1118.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1143.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1143.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1143.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1143.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1143.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1143.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1143.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1143.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1143.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1143.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,17​1143.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1143.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1143.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1143.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1143.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1143.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1143.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1143.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1143.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1143.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1143.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,17​1164.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1164.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1164.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1164.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1164.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,16​1164.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1164.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1164.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1164.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1164.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1164.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1164.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1164.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1164.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1164.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1164.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1164.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1164.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1164.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1164.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1164.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1164.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1164.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,16​1164.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1164.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1164.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1164.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1164.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,16​1164.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1164.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1164.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1164.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1164.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1197.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1197.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1197.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1197.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1197.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1197.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1197.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1197.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1197.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1197.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1197.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1197.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1197.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1197.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1197.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1197.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1197.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1197.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,15​1197.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1197.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1197.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1197.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1197.​Sarah Mangione,D,18.05.90 in Wolfsburg/D,15​1197.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1197.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1222.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1222.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1222.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1222.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1222.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1222.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1222.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1222.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1222.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1222.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1222.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1222.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1222.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1222.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1222.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1222.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1222.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1222.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1222.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1222.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1222.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1222.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,14​1222.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1222.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1222.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1222.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1222.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,14​1222.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1222.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1222.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1222.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1222.​Morfydd Clark,GB,07.03.89 in Schweden/S,14​1222.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1222.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1222.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1222.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1222.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1222.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1222.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1222.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1222.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1222.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1222.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1222.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1222.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1222.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1222.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1222.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,14​1270.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1270.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1270.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1270.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1270.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1270.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1270.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1270.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1270.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1270.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1270.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1270.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1270.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1270.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1270.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1270.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,13​1270.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1270.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1270.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1270.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1270.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1270.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1270.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,13​1270.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1270.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1270.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1270.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1270.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1270.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1270.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1270.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,13​1301.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1301.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1301.​Andrea Vannnahme,D,xx.xx.68 in Beckum/D,12​1301.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1301.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1301.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1301.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1301.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1301.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1301.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1301.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,12​1301.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1301.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1301.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1301.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1301.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1301.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1301.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1301.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1301.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1301.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1301.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1301.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1301.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1301.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1301.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1301.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1301.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1301.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1301.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1301.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,12​1301.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1301.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1301.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1301.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1301.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1301.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1301.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1301.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1301.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1301.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1342.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1342.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1342.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1342.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1342.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1342.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1342.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1342.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1342.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1342.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,11​1342.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1342.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1342.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1342.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1342.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1342.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1342.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1342.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1342.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1342.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1342.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1342.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1342.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1342.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1342.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1342.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1342.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1342.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,11​1342.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1342.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1342.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1342.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1342.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1342.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1342.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1342.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1342.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1342.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1342.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1342.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1342.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1342.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1342.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1385.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1385.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1385.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1385.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1385.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1385.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1385.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1385.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1385.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1385.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1385.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1385.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1385.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1385.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1385.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1385.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1385.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1385.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1385.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1385.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1385.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1385.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1385.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1385.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1385.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1385.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1385.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1385.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1385.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1385.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1385.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1385.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1385.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1385.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1385.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1385.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1385.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1385.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1385.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1385.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1385.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1385.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1385.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1385.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1385.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1385.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1385.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1385.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,10​1385.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1385.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1385.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,10​1385.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1385.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1385.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1385.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1385.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1385.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1385.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1385.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,10​1385.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1385.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1385.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1385.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1385.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1385.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1385.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1385.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1385.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1385.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1385.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1385.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1385.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1385.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1385.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1385.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1385.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1385.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1462.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1462.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,9​1462.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1462.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1462.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1462.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1462.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1462.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1462.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1462.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1462.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1462.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1462.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1462.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1462.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1462.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1462.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1462.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1462.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1462.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1462.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1462.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1462.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1462.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1462.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1462.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1462.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1462.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1462.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1462.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1462.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,9​1462.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1462.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1462.​Hülya Deyneli,D,xx.xx.78 in Dillenburg/D,9​1462.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1462.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1462.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1462.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1462.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1462.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1462.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1462.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1462.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1462.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1462.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1462.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1462.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1462.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1462.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1462.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1462.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1462.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1462.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1462.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​1462.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1462.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1462.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1462.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1462.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1462.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1462.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1462.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1462.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1462.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1462.​Luana Knöll,D,24.07.99 in xxxx/D,9​1462.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1462.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1462.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1462.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1462.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1462.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1462.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1462.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1462.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1462.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1462.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1462.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1462.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1462.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1462.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1462.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1462.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1462.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1462.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1462.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1462.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1462.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1462.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1462.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1462.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1462.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1462.​Tamina Kallert,D,24.06.74 in Freiburg/D,9​1462.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1462.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1462.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1462.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1462.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2022)

1559.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1559.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1559.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1559.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1559.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1559.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1559.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1559.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1559.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1559.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1559.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1559.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1559.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1559.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1559.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1559.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1559.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1559.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1559.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1559.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1559.​Cristina Buccino,I,16.06.85 in Castrovillari/I,8​1559.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR8​1559.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1559.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1559.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1559.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1559.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1559.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1559.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1559.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1559.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1559.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1559.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1559.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1559.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1559.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1559.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1559.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1559.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1559.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1559.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1559.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1559.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1559.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1559.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1559.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1559.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1559.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1559.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1559.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1559.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1559.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1559.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1559.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1559.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1559.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1559.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1559.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1559.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1559.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1559.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1559.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1559.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1559.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1559.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1559.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1559.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1559.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1559.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1559.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1559.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1559.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1559.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1559.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1559.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1559.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1559.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1559.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1559.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1559.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1559.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1559.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1559.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1559.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1559.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1559.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1559.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1559.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1559.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1648.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1648.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1648.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1648.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1648.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1648.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1648.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1648.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1648.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1648.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1648.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1648.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1648.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1648.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1648.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1648.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1648.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1648.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1648.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1648.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1648.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1648.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1648.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1648.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1648.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1648.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1648.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D (?),xx.xx.96 in xxxxxx/D (?),7​1648.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1648.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1648.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1648.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1648.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1648.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1648.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1648.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1648.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1648.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1648.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1648.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1648.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1648.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1648.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1648.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1648.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1648.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1648.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1648.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1648.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,7​1648.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1648.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1648.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1648.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1648.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1648.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1648.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1648.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1648.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1648.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1648.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1648.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1648.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1648.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1648.​Nilam Faroog,D,26.11.89 in Berlin/D,7​1648.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1648.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1648.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1648.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1648.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1648.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1648.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1648.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1648.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1648.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1648.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1648.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1648.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1648.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1648.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1648.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1727.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1727.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1727.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1727.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1727.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1727.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1727.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1727.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1727.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1727.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1727.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1727.​Bianca Hein,D,09.11.75 in Saarbrücken/D,6​1727.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1727.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1727.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1727.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1727.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1727.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1727.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1727.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1727.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1727.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1727.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1727.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1727.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1727.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1727.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1727.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1727.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1727.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1727.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1727.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1727.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1727.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1727.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1727.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1727.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1727.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1727.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1727.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1727.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1727.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1727.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1727.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1727.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1727.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1727.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1727.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1727.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1727.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1727.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1727.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1727.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1727.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1727.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1727.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1727.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1727.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1727.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1727.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1727.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,6​1727.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1727.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1727.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1727.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1727.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1727.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1727.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1727.​Natalia Mesa Bush,ESP,14.11.84 in Teneriffa/ESP,6​1727.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1727.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1727.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1727.​Rania von Jordanien,JOR,31.08.70 in xxxx/Kuweit,6​1727.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1727.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1727.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1727.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1727.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1727.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1727.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1727.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1727.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1727.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1727.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1727.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1727.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1813.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1813.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1813.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1813.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,5​1813.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1813.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1813.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1813.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1813.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1813.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1813.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1813.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1813.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1813.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1813.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1813.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1813.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1813.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1813.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1813.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1813.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1813.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1813.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1813.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1813.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1813.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1813.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1813.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1813.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1813.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1813.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1813.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1813.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1813.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1813.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1813.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1813.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1813.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1813.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1813.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1813.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1813.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1813.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,5​1813.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1813.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1813.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1813.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,5​1813.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1813.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1813.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1813.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1813.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1813.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1813.​Mandy Rose,USA,18.07.90 in Westchester County/USA,5​1813.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1813.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1813.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1813.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1813.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1813.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1813.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1813.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1813.​Merle Frohms,D,28.01.95 in Celle/D,5​1813.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1813.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1813.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1813.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1813.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1813.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1813.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1813.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1813.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1813.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1813.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1813.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1813.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1813.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1813.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1813.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1813.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1813.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1813.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1813.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1813.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1813.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1813.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1813.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1813.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1813.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1813.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1813.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1813.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1813.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1813.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1813.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1813.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1813.​Vivien Konca,D,14.04.94 in Geilenkirchen/D,5​1813.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1813.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1813.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1913.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1913.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1913.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1913.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1913.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1913.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1913.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1913.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1913.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1913.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1913.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1913.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1913.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1913.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1913.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1913.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1913.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1913.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1913.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1913.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1913.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1913.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1913.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1913.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1913.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1913.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1913.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1913.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1913.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1913.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1913.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1913.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1913.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1913.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1913.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1913.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1913.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1913.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1913.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1913.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1913.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1913.​Hanna Selena,D,xx.xx.xx in Fürth/D,4​1913.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1913.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1913.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1913.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1913.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1913.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1913.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1913.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1913.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1913.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1913.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1913.​Johanna Mross,D,17.10.01 in Rodewisch/D,4​1913.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1913.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1913.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1913.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1913.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1913.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1913.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1913.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1913.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1913.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1913.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1913.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1913.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1913.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1913.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1913.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1913.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1913.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1913.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1913.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1913.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1913.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1913.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1913.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1913.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1913.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1913.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1913.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1913.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1913.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1913.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1913.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1913.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1913.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1913.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1913.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1913.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1913.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1913.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1913.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1913.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,4​1913.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1913.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1913.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1913.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1913.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1913.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1913.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1913.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2022)

2016.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​2016.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​2016.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​2016.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​2016.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​2016.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​2016.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​2016.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​2016.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​2016.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​2016.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​2016.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​2016.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,3​2016.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​2016.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​2016.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​2016.​Beth Mead,GB,09.05.95 in Withby/GB,3​2016.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​2016.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​2016.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​2016.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​2016.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​2016.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​2016.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​2016.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​2016.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​2016.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​2016.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​2016.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​2016.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​2016.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​2016.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​2016.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​2016.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​2016.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​2016.​Ellie Leigh Williams,GB,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/GB,3​2016.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​2016.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​2016.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​2016.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​2016.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​2016.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​2016.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​2016.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​2016.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​2016.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​2016.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​2016.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​2016.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​2016.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​2016.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​2016.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​2016.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​2016.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​2016.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​2016.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​2016.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​2016.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​2016.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​2016.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​2016.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2016.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​2016.​Linda König,D,18.05.98 in Tettnang/D,3​2016.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​2016.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​2016.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​2016.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​2016.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2016.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​2016.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​2016.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​2016.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​2016.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​2016.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​2016.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​2016.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​2016.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​2016.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​2016.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​2016.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​2016.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​2016.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​2016.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​2016.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​2016.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​2016.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​2016.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​2016.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​2016.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​2016.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​2016.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​2016.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​2016.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​2016.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​2016.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​2016.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2016.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​2016.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​2016.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​2016.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​2016.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​2016.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​2016.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​2016.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​2016.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2121.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2121.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2121.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2121.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2121.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2121.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2121.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2121.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2121.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2121.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2121.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2121.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2121.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2121.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2121.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2121.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2121.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2121.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,2​2121.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,13.04.99 in Oklahoma/USA,2​2121.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2121.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2121.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2121.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2121.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2121.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2121.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2121.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2121.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2121.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2121.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2121.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2121.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2121.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2121.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2121.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2121.​Carmen Casiraghi,D,xx.xx.92 in Langenfeld/D,2​2121.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2121.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2121.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2121.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2121.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2121.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2121.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2121.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2121.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2121.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2121.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2121.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2121.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2121.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,2​2121.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2121.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2121.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2121.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2121.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2121.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2121.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2121.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2121.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2121.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2121.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2121.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2121.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2121.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2121.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2121.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2121.​Harriet Heise,D,20.05.66 in (Kreis Pinneberg)/D,2​2121.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2121.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2121.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2121.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2121.​Janine Wissler,D,23.05.81 in Langen/D,2​2121.​Jennifer Bosshard,CH,07.05.93 in ------/CH,2​2121.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2121.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2121.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2121.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2121.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2121.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2121.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2121.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2121.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2121.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2121.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2121.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2121.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2121.​Klara Bühl,D,07.12.00 in Haßfurt/D,2​2121.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2121.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2121.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2121.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2121.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2121.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2121.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2121.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2121.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2121.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2121.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2121.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2121.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2121.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2121.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2121.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2121.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2121.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2121.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2121.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2121.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2121.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2121.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2121.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2121.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2121.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2121.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2121.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2121.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2121.​Sarah Schreiber,D,xx.xx.87 in Freiburg/D,2​2121.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2121.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2121.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2121.​Sharon Trovato,D,28.07.91 in Mönchengladbach/D,2​2121.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2121.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2121.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2121.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2121.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2121.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2121.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2121.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2121.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2121.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2121.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2121.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2121.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2121.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2256.​Abbey Lee,AUS,12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS,1​2256.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2256.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2256.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2256.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2256.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2256.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2256.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2256.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2256.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2256.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2256.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2256.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2256.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2256.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2256.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2256.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2256.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2256.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2256.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2256.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2256.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2256.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2256.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2256.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2256.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2256.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2256.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2256.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2256.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2256.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2256.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2256.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2256.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2256.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2256.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2256.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2256.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2256.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2256.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2256.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2256.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2256.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,1​2256.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2256.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2256.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2256.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2256.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2256.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2256.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2256.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2256.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2256.​Evelin König,D,xx.xx.66 in Saulgau/D,1​2256.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2256.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2256.​Franziska Giffey,D,03.05.78 in Frankfurt(Oder)/D,1​2256.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2256.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2256.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2256.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2256.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2256.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2256.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2256.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2256.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2256.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2256.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2256.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2256.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2256.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2256.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2256.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2256.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2256.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2256.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2256.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2256.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2256.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2256.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2256.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2256.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2256.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,1​2256.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2256.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2256.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2256.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2256.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2256.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2256.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2256.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2256.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2256.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2256.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2256.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2256.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2256.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2256.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2256.​Lieke Klaver,NL,20.08.98 in Velsen/NL,1​2256.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2256.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2256.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2256.​Malaika Mihambo,D,03.02.94 in Heidelberg/D,1​2256.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2256.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2256.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2256.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2256.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2256.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2256.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2256.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2256.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2256.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2256.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2256.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2256.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2256.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2256.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2256.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2256.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2256.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2256.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2256.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2256.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2256.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2256.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2256.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2256.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2256.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2256.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2256.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2256.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2256.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2256.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2256.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2256.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2256.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2256.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2256.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2256.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2256.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2256.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2256.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2256.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2256.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2256.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2256.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2256.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2256.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2256.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2256.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2256.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2256.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2256.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2256.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (30 Sep. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 *


*1.*​*Helene Fischer,**D,**475*​*2*.​*Alica Schmidt,**D,**429*​*3.*​*Lena Gercke,**D,**425*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,342​5.​Nazan Eckes,D,338​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,287​7.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,213​8.​Vanessa Mai,D,212​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,158​10.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,151​11.​Jana Azizi,D,142​12.​Olivia Wilde,USA,140​13.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,126​14.​Chloe Bennet,USA,117​15.​Ramona Drews,D,116​16.​Jessica Alba,USA,112​17.​Ania Niedieck,D,111​18.​Isabelle Körner,D,109​19.​Miriam Lange,D,108​20.​Cara Delevigne,GB,100​21.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,96​21.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,96​21.​Megan Fox,USA,96​24.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,95​25.​Mareile Höppner,D,91​26.​Anissa Kate,F,90​26.​Gaby Lüeße,D,90​26.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,90​29.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,89​30.​Camila Cabello,CUB,88​31.​Eva Imhof,D,87​32.​Selena Gomez,USA,86​33.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,85​34.​Judith Rakers,D,84​35.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,83​36.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,82​37.​Beatrice Egli,CH,81​37.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,81​39.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,80​40.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,78​41.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,77​42.​Hayley Williams,USA,76​43.​Taylor Swift,USA,74​44.​Valentina Pahde,D,73​45.​Karin Schubert,D,72​46.​Anna Hiltrop,D,71​47.​Jasmin Wagner,D,69​47.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,69​49.​Ruth Hofmann,D,68​50.​Celine Bethmann,D,67​


----------



## hound815 (1 Okt. 2022)

Für Oktober
1. Olivia Wilde


 



 

 


2. Sadie Sink


 

 


3. Ana de Armas


 

 


4. Margot Robbie


 


5. Samara Weaving


 


6. Elizabeth Olsen


 


7. Jessica Chastain


 


8. Morfydd Clark


 


9. Brie Larson


 


10. Julianne Moore


 


10. Maude Apatow


 


10. Maya Hawke


 


​


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2022)

*01. Hayley Williams



*

02. Heather Baron-Gracie
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Taylor Momsen 
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Cara Delevingne
07. Hanna Selena, "Influencerin" (xx.xx.xxxx in Fürth)
08. Taylor Swift
09. Kristen Stewart
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## hsvmann (1 Okt. 2022)

*07 / 22 

01. Helene Fischer*
02. Vanessa Mai
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Vivian Geppert
05. Delta Goodrem
06. Jessica Alba
07. Shay Mitchel
08. Megan Fox
09. Nazan Eckes
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## maggi77 (4 Okt. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Joelina Drews
5. Angela Karpova
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Abigail Clarke
8. Chloe Sims
9. Bianca Gascoigne
10.Sylvija Vasilevska


----------



## ManuN (6 Okt. 2022)

Okt 22 

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Fernando Brandao
5. Vivian Geppert
6. Vivian Wulf
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Franca Lehfeldt
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Lea Wagner
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## benedikt (10 Okt. 2022)

Mein Oktober Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Kendall Jenner
06. Lorena Rae
07. Kaia Gerber
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Izabel Goulart
10. Frida Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Zendaya Coleman


----------



## lappi (10 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Madeleine Wehle
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Léa Seydoux
5 Birgitte Schrowange

6 Keira Knightley
7 Katie Holmes
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Francine Jordi
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## kamy (10 Okt. 2022)

*2022 – 10*
*
01. Fernanda Brandao
02. Helene Fischer
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Lili Paul-Roncalli
05. Lea Wagner
06. Vivian Geppert
07. Nazan Eckes
08. Nilam Farooq
09. Hülya Deyneli
10. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir*
*10. Jana Azizi*


----------



## tino2003 (12 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## christinalover (14 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Shari Pendelton
6. Ramona Drews 
7. Juliane Seyffert
8. Lauren Marsden
9. Milica Polskaya
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## NEF (24 Okt. 2022)

Oktober2022

*1. Nazan Eckes*
*2. Chloe Bennet*
*3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba
5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick
10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Cav (25 Okt. 2022)

*Oktober 2022*

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alica Schmidt




3. Alessandra Ambrosio




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## dabi (29 Okt. 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Audrina Patridge
3.Anna Kournikova
4.Megan Fox
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Ana Ivanovic
7.Jessica Biel
8.Adriana Lima
9.Yasmine Bleeth
10.Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Makak (29 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Princess of Wales
3. Nargis Fakhri
4. Sandy Mölling
5. Natalie Amiri
6. Kay-Sölve Richter
7. Jasmin Wagner
8. Sarah Mangione
9. Miriam Lange
10. Mareile Höppner


----------



## taurus79 (30 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022 
1. Harriet von Waldenfels
2. Victoria Swarovski
3. Mareile Höppner
4. Stephanie Puls
5. Emilia Schüle
6. Janin Ullmann
7. Laura Wontorra
8. Annemarie Carpendale
9. Ruth Hofmann
10.Viviane Geppert


----------



## congo64 (30 Okt. 2022)

*Oktober 2022


01.Helene Fischer*




*02.Delta Godrem*




*03.Alica Schmidt*




*04.Vanessa Mai*




*05.Ana Mena*




*06.Jessica Lynn*




*07.Chloe Bennet*




*08.Shay Mitchell*




*09.Viviane Geppert*




*10.Michelle Keegan*





*10.Jessica Alba*




*10.Megan Fox*


----------



## Anakin (31 Okt. 2022)

_Oktober 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Laura Papendick 
#07: Jennifer Lopez 
#08: Lena Gercke
#09: Jennifer Lawrence 
#10: Selena Gomez


----------



## MetalFan (31 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022

*Bar Refaeli*




 
Nina Dobrev
Emmanuelle Chriqui
Xenia Tchoumitcheva
Michelle Hunziker
Nazan Eckes
Alessandra Ambrosio
Miranda Kerr
Minka Kelly
Gal Gadot


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022

1. Miriam Lange 😘 😍 🥰 
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine, Princess of Wales
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Yvonne Willicks
6. Andrea Vannahme
7. Judith Rakers
8. Catherine Vogel
9. Esther Sedlaczek
10. Annalena Baerbock


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.10.2022*


*1*.​*Lena Gercke,**D,**29.02.88 in Marburg/D,**8600*​*2*.​*Nazan Eckes,**D,**09.05.76 in Köln/D,**8293*​*3*.​*Helene Fischer,**D,**05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,**5633*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4872​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3353​6.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2794​7.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2786​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2720​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2637​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2464​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2344​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2082​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2047​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1972​17.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1940​18.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1914​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1870​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1738​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1687​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1676​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1633​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1574​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1558​26.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1453​27.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1423​28.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1415​29.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1358​30.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​31.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1348​32.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1327​33.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1316​34.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1298​35.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1268​36.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1252​37.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1224​38.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1223​39.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1205​40.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1187​41.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1144​42.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1132​43.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1126​44.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1116​45.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​46.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​47.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​48.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1070​49.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1040​50.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1039​51.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,1030​52.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1029​53.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,1008​54.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​55.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,994​56.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,952​58.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​59.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,910​61.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​62.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,901​63.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,900​64.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​65.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​66.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​67.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​68.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​69.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,844​70.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,839​71.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​72.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,808​73.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​74.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,798​75.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​76.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,787​77.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​78.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,775​78.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​80.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​81.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,766​82.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,764​83.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​84.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,753​85.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,752​86.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,742​87.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,740​88.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,739​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​91.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,682​92.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​93.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,659​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,651​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,649​98.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​99.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,633​100.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​101.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,620​102.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​103.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,617​104.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​105.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,608​106.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,605​107.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​108.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,594​109.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,590​110.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,576​111.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​111.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,569​113.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,567​114.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,566​115.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,563​116.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,555​117.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​118.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​119.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,546​120.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​121.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,539​122.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​123.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,535​123.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​125.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,534​126.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​127.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,526​128.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​129.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,523​130.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,521​131.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,515​131.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,515​133.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,514​134.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​135.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​136.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​137.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​137.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,505​139.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​140.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​140.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​142.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,485​143.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​144.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​145.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​146.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,478​147.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​148.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​149.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,469​150.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​150.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​152.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,463​153.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​154.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,461​155.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,458​156.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​157.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​157.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,451​157.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,451​160.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​161.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​162.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,442​163.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​164.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​164.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​166.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,431​167.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​168.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,429​169.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​170.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,423​171.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​172.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,420​173.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​173.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,419​175.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,417​176.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,415​176.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​176.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​179.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​180.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​181.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​182.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​182.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​184.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,403​185.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,399​186.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,398​187.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​188.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,395​188.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​190.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​191.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,393​191.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,393​191.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,393​194.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,392​195.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​196.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,389​197.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​197.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,388​199.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​200.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​201.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​201.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,385​203.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,383​204.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,380​205.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​206.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​207.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,370​208.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​209.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​210.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,360​211.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​212.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,350​212.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,350​214.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​215.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​216.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​217.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​218.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,340​219.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​219.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​221.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​221.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,337​223.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​224.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,334​225.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,331​225.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​227.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​228.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,329​229.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,326​229.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​229.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,326​232.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​233.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​233.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​235.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​236.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​236.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,319​238.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,318​239.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​240.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​240.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,314​242.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,312​243.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,308​243.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,308​245.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,307​245.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,307​247.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​247.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,304​249.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​249.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​251.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​252.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​253.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,293​253.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​255.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​256.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​256.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,288​258.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​258.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,287​260.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​260.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,285​262.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​262.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​262.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,283​265.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​266.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​267.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,277​268.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,276​269.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,275​270.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​270.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,274​270.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,274​270.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,274​270.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​275.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,273​276.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​276.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​278.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​279.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​280.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​281.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​281.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​283.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​284.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,263​285.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,261​285.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,261​287.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,260​288.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,259​288.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​290.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,257​290.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,257​290.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​293.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,256​294.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​295.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​296.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,250​297.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​298.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​298.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​298.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,248​298.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​302.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​303.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​304.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,241​305.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,240​306.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,237​307.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​307.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​309.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​309.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​309.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​312.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​312.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​312.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,230​315.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​316.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​317.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​318.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​318.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​318.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​321.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​321.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​323.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​325.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​325.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​327.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​327.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​327.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​330.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​331.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​331.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​331.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​331.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​331.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​336.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​337.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,211​337.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,211​337.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,211​340.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​340.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​342.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​343.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,206​343.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​343.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,206​346.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​347.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,203​348.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​349.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​349.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,199​351.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​351.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​353.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​354.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​354.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,195​354.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,195​357.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​358.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​359.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​359.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​359.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​366.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​366.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​366.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​369.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​370.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​370.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​372.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,180​372.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​374.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​374.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​374.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​377.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​377.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​377.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,177​377.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,177​381.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​381.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​381.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​381.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​385.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​385.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​387.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​387.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,173​387.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​390.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​391.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​391.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​393.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​394.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​395.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​395.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​397.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​397.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,165​397.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​400.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​400.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,164​400.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,164​403.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​404.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​405.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,161​405.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,161​407.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,160​407.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​409.​Amira Tröger,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,159​409.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​411.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,158​411.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​413.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​413.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​415.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,155​415.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​417.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​418.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​418.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​420.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​420.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​420.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​423.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​424.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​424.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​424.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​427.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,148​427.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,148​429.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​430.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​430.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​430.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,146​433.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​433.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​433.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​433.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​433.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,145​438.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​439.​Maria Voskania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,143​439.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​441.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​442.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,140​442.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,140​442.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​442.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,140​446.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​447.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​447.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​449.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,137​450.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​451.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,135​452.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​453.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​454.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​454.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​454.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,132​454.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,132​454.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​459.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,130​460.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,129​461.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​462.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​462.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​464.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​465.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​465.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,124​465.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​465.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​465.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​465.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​471.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​472.​Katharina Rumpus (Rijhnen),D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,121​472.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​472.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,121​475.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​475.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​475.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​478.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​479.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​479.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​481.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​481.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​483.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​483.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,116​483.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​486.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,114​486.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​488.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​488.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​490.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,112​490.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​490.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​493.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​493.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​495.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,110​495.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​495.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,110​495.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​499.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,109​500.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​500.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2022)

502.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​502.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,107​504.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​504.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,106​504.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,106​504.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​504.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​504.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​504.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,106​511.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,105​511.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​511.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,105​511.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​511.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​516.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​516.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​516.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​516.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​516.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​516.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​516.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​523.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​523.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,103​523.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​526.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​526.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​526.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​529.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,101​529.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​531.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,100​531.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​531.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,100​534.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,99​534.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​534.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​534.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​534.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,99​539.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,98​540.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​540.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,97​540.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​543.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​544.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​545.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​546.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​546.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​546.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​546.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​546.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​551.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​551.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​551.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​551.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​555.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,90​555.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​555.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​555.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,90​555.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​560.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,89​560.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,89​560.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,89​563.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​563.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​563.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​563.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​563.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​563.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​563.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,88​570.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​570.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​570.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,87​573.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​573.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​573.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​573.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,86​573.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,86​578.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​578.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​578.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​578.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​578.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​578.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​584.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,84​584.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​584.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​584.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​584.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​584.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​584.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​584.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​592.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​592.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​592.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​592.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,83​592.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​597.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​597.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​597.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,82​597.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​597.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​602.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​602.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,81​602.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​602.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,81​602.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​607.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​607.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​607.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​610.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​610.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​612.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​612.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​612.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​615.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,77​615.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​615.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​615.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​619.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​619.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​621.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​621.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,75​621.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​621.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,75​625.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,74​625.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​625.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​625.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​629.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​629.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,73​631.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,72​631.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​631.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​631.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​631.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​631.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​637.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​637.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,71​637.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​640.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​640.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​640.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​640.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,70​644.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​644.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​644.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,69​644.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​648.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,68​648.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​648.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​648.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​648.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​653.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​653.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​655.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​655.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​655.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,65​655.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​655.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​655.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​655.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​662.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​663.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​663.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​663.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​663.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​663.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​668.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​668.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​668.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​668.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,62​672.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​672.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​672.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​672.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​672.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​672.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​672.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​679.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​679.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​679.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​679.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​679.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​679.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​679.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​679.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​679.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​679.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​689.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​689.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,58​689.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​692.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​692.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​692.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​692.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​696.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​696.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​696.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​696.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​696.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​696.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​696.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​703.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​703.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​703.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​703.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​707.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​707.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​707.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​707.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​707.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​707.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​707.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​714.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​714.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​714.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​714.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​714.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​714.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​714.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​721.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​721.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​721.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,52​721.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​721.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​721.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,52​721.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​721.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​721.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​730.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​730.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​730.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​730.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,51​730.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​735.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​735.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​735.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​735.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​735.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​735.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​735.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​735.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​743.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​743.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,49​743.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​743.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​743.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​743.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​743.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​750.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​750.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​750.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​750.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,48​750.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​750.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​756.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​756.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,47​756.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​756.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​756.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​756.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​756.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​756.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​756.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​756.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​766.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​766.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​766.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​766.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​766.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​766.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,46​766.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​766.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,46​766.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,46​775.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,45​775.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​775.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​775.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​775.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​775.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​775.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​775.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​775.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​775.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​785.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​785.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​785.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​785.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​785.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​785.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​785.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​785.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​785.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​785.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​795.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​795.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​795.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​795.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​795.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​800.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​800.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​800.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​800.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​800.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,42​800.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​806.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,41​806.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​806.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​806.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​806.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​811.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​811.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​811.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,40​811.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​811.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,40​811.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​811.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​811.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,40​811.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​820.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​820.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​820.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​820.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​820.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​820.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,39​826.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,38​826.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​826.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​826.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,38​826.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​826.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​826.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​826.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​826.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,38​835.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​835.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​835.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,37​835.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​835.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​835.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​835.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​835.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​835.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​835.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​835.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​835.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​847.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,36​847.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​847.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​847.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​847.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​847.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​847.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​847.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​855.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​855.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​855.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​855.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​855.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​855.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​855.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​855.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​855.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​855.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​865.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​865.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​865.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​865.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​865.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​865.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​865.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​865.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​865.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​874.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​874.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​874.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​874.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​874.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​874.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​874.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​874.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​874.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​874.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​874.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,33​885.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​885.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​885.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​885.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​885.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​885.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​885.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​885.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​885.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,32​894.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​894.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​894.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​894.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,31​894.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​894.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​894.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​894.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​894.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​894.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​894.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​905.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​905.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​905.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​905.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​905.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​905.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​905.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,30​905.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​905.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​905.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​905.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​905.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​905.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​905.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​905.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​905.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​905.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​922.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​922.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​922.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​922.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​922.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​922.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​922.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​922.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​922.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​922.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​922.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​922.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,29​922.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​922.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​922.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​922.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​922.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​922.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​922.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​922.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,29​942.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​942.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​942.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​942.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​942.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​942.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​942.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​942.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​942.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​942.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​942.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​942.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​942.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,28​942.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​942.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​942.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​958.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​958.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,27​958.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​958.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​958.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​958.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​958.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​958.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​958.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​958.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​958.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​958.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​958.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​958.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​958.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​958.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,27​958.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​975.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​975.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​975.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​975.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​975.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​975.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​975.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​975.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​975.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​975.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​975.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​975.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​987.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​987.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​987.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​987.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​987.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​987.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​987.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​987.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​987.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​987.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​987.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​987.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​987.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,25​1000.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​1000.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,24​1000.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​1000.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​1000.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​1000.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​1000.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​1000.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​1000.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​1000.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2022)

1010.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1010.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1010.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1010.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1010.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1010.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1010.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1010.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1010.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1010.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1010.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1010.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1010.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1010.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1010.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1010.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,23​1010.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,23​1010.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1028.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1028.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,22​1028.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1028.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1028.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1028.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1028.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1028.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1028.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1028.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1028.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1028.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1028.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1028.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1028.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1028.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1028.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,22​1028.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1028.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1028.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,22​1028.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,22​1028.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,22​1028.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1051.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1051.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1051.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1051.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1051.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1051.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1051.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1051.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1051.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1051.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1051.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1051.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1051.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1051.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1051.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,21​1051.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1051.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1051.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1051.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1051.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,21​1051.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,21​1051.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1073.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1073.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1073.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1073.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1073.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1073.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1073.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1073.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1073.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1073.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1073.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1073.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1073.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1073.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,20​1073.​Paige Spiranac,USA,26.03.93 in Wheat Ridge/USA,20​1073.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1073.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1073.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1073.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,20​1073.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1073.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1073.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1073.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,20​1096.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1096.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1096.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1096.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1096.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1096.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1096.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1096.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1096.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1096.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1096.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1096.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1096.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1096.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1096.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1096.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1096.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1096.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1096.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1096.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1096.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1096.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1096.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1096.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1120.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1120.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1120.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1120.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1120.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1120.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1120.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1120.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1120.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1120.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1120.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1120.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1120.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1120.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1120.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1120.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1120.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1120.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1120.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1120.​Sarah Mangione,D,18.05.90 in Wolfsburg/D,18​1120.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1120.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,18​1120.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1120.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1120.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1120.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1146.​Andrea Vannnahme,D,xx.xx.68 in Beckum/D,17​1146.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1146.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1146.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1146.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1146.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1146.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1146.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1146.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1146.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1146.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,17​1146.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1146.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1146.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1146.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1146.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1146.​Morfydd Clark,GB,07.03.89 in Schweden/S,17​1146.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1146.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1146.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1146.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1146.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1146.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,17​1169.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1169.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1169.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1169.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1169.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,16​1169.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1169.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1169.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1169.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1169.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1169.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1169.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1169.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1169.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1169.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1169.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1169.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1169.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1169.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1169.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1169.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1169.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1169.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1169.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1169.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1169.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1169.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,16​1169.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1169.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1169.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1169.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1169.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1201.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1201.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1201.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1201.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1201.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1201.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1201.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1201.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1201.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1201.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1201.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1201.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1201.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1201.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1201.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1201.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1201.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1201.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,15​1201.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1201.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1201.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1201.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1201.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1201.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1225.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1225.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1225.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1225.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1225.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1225.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1225.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1225.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1225.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1225.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1225.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1225.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1225.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1225.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1225.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1225.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1225.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1225.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1225.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1225.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1225.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1225.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,14​1225.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1225.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1225.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1225.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1225.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,14​1225.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1225.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1225.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1225.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1225.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1225.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1225.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1225.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1225.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1225.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1225.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1225.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1225.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1225.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1225.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1225.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1225.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1225.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1225.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1225.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,14​1272.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1272.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1272.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1272.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1272.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1272.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1272.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1272.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1272.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1272.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1272.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1272.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1272.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1272.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1272.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1272.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,13​1272.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1272.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1272.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1272.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1272.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1272.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1272.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,13​1272.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1272.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1272.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1272.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1272.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1272.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1272.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1302.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1302.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1302.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1302.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1302.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1302.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1302.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1302.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1302.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1302.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,12​1302.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1302.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1302.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1302.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1302.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1302.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1302.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1302.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1302.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1302.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1302.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1302.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1302.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1302.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1302.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1302.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1302.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1302.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1302.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,12​1302.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1302.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,12​1302.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1302.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1302.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1302.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1302.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1302.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1302.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1302.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1302.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1302.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1343.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1343.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1343.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1343.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1343.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1343.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1343.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1343.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1343.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1343.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,11​1343.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1343.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1343.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1343.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1343.​Hülya Deyneli,D,xx.xx.78 in Dillenburg/D,11​1343.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1343.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1343.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1343.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1343.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1343.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1343.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1343.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1343.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1343.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1343.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1343.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1343.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1343.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,11​1343.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,11​1343.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1343.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1343.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1343.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1343.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1343.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1343.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1343.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1343.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1343.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1343.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1343.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1343.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1343.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1343.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1388.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1388.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1388.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1388.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1388.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1388.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1388.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1388.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1388.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1388.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1388.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1388.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1388.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1388.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1388.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1388.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1388.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1388.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1388.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1388.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1388.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1388.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1388.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1388.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1388.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1388.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1388.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1388.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1388.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1388.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,10​1388.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1388.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1388.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1388.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1388.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1388.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1388.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1388.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1388.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1388.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1388.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1388.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1388.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1388.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1388.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1388.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1388.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1388.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1388.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1388.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1388.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1388.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1388.​Nilam Faroog,D,26.11.89 in Berlin/D,10​1388.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1388.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1388.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1388.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1388.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1388.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,10​1388.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1388.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1388.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1388.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1388.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1388.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1388.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1388.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1388.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1388.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1388.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1388.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1388.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1388.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1388.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1388.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1388.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1388.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1465.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1465.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,9​1465.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1465.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1465.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1465.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1465.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1465.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1465.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1465.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1465.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1465.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1465.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1465.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1465.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1465.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1465.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1465.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1465.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1465.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1465.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1465.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1465.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1465.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1465.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1465.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1465.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1465.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1465.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1465.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1465.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1465.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1465.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1465.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1465.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1465.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1465.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1465.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1465.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1465.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1465.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1465.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1465.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1465.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1465.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1465.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1465.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1465.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1465.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1465.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1465.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1465.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​1465.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1465.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1465.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1465.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1465.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1465.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1465.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1465.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1465.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1465.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1465.​Luana Knöll,D,24.07.99 in xxxx/D,9​1465.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1465.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1465.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1465.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1465.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1465.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1465.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1465.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1465.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1465.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1465.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1465.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1465.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1465.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1465.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1465.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1465.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1465.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1465.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1465.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1465.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1465.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1465.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1465.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1465.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1465.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1465.​Tamina Kallert,D,24.06.74 in Freiburg/D,9​1465.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1465.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1465.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1465.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1465.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2022)

1560.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1560.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1560.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1560.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1560.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1560.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1560.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1560.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1560.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1560.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1560.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1560.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1560.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1560.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1560.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1560.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1560.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1560.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1560.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1560.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1560.​Cristina Buccino,I,16.06.85 in Castrovillari/I,8​1560.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR8​1560.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1560.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1560.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1560.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1560.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1560.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1560.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1560.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1560.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1560.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1560.​Hanna Selena,D,xx.xx.xx in Fürth/D,8​1560.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1560.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1560.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1560.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1560.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1560.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1560.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1560.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1560.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1560.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1560.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1560.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1560.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1560.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1560.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1560.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1560.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1560.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1560.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1560.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,8​1560.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1560.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1560.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1560.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1560.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1560.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1560.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1560.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1560.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1560.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1560.​Nargis Fakhri,USA,20.10.79 in Queens/USA,8​1560.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1560.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1560.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1560.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1560.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1560.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1560.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1560.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1560.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1560.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1560.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1560.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1560.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1560.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1560.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1560.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1560.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1560.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1560.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1560.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1560.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1560.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1560.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1560.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1560.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1560.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1560.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1560.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1652.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1652.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1652.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1652.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1652.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1652.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1652.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1652.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1652.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1652.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1652.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1652.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1652.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1652.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1652.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1652.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1652.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1652.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1652.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1652.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1652.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1652.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1652.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1652.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1652.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1652.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1652.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D (?),xx.xx.96 in xxxxxx/D (?),7​1652.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1652.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1652.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1652.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1652.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1652.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1652.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1652.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1652.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1652.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1652.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1652.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1652.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1652.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1652.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1652.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1652.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1652.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1652.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1652.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1652.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,7​1652.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1652.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1652.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1652.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1652.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1652.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1652.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1652.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1652.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1652.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1652.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1652.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1652.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1652.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1652.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1652.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1652.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1652.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1652.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1652.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1652.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1652.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1652.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1652.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1652.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1652.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1652.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1652.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1652.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1652.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1730.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1730.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1730.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1730.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1730.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1730.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1730.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1730.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1730.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1730.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1730.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1730.​Bianca Hein,D,09.11.75 in Saarbrücken/D,6​1730.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1730.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1730.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1730.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1730.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1730.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1730.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1730.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1730.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1730.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1730.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1730.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1730.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1730.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1730.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1730.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1730.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1730.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1730.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1730.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1730.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1730.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1730.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1730.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1730.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1730.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1730.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1730.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1730.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1730.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1730.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1730.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1730.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1730.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1730.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1730.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1730.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1730.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1730.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1730.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1730.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1730.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1730.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1730.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1730.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1730.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1730.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1730.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1730.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,6​1730.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1730.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1730.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1730.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1730.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1730.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1730.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1730.​Natalia Mesa Bush,ESP,14.11.84 in Teneriffa/ESP,6​1730.​Natalie Amiri,D,11.08.78 in München/D,6​1730.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1730.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1730.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1730.​Rania von Jordanien,JOR,31.08.70 in xxxx/Kuweit,6​1730.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1730.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1730.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1730.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1730.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1730.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1730.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1730.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1730.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1730.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1730.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1730.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1730.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1817.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1817.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1817.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1817.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,5​1817.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1817.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1817.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1817.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1817.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1817.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1817.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1817.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1817.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1817.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1817.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1817.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1817.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1817.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1817.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1817.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1817.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1817.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1817.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1817.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1817.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1817.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1817.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1817.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1817.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1817.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1817.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1817.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1817.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1817.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1817.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1817.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1817.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1817.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1817.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1817.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1817.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1817.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1817.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,5​1817.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1817.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1817.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1817.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1817.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1817.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1817.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1817.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1817.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1817.​Mandy Rose,USA,18.07.90 in Westchester County/USA,5​1817.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1817.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1817.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1817.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1817.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1817.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1817.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1817.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1817.​Merle Frohms,D,28.01.95 in Celle/D,5​1817.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1817.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1817.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1817.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1817.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1817.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1817.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1817.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1817.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1817.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1817.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1817.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1817.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1817.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1817.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1817.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1817.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1817.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1817.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1817.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1817.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1817.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1817.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1817.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1817.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1817.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1817.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1817.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1817.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1817.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1817.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1817.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1817.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1817.​Vivien Konca,D,14.04.94 in Geilenkirchen/D,5​1817.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1817.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1817.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1916.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1916.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1916.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1916.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1916.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1916.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1916.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1916.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1916.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1916.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1916.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1916.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1916.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1916.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1916.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1916.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1916.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1916.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1916.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1916.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1916.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1916.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1916.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1916.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1916.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1916.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1916.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1916.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1916.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1916.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1916.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1916.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1916.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1916.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1916.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1916.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1916.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1916.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1916.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1916.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1916.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1916.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1916.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1916.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1916.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1916.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1916.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1916.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1916.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1916.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1916.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1916.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1916.​Johanna Mross,D,17.10.01 in Rodewisch/D,4​1916.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1916.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1916.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1916.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1916.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1916.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1916.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1916.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1916.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1916.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1916.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1916.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1916.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1916.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1916.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1916.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1916.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1916.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1916.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1916.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1916.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1916.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1916.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1916.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1916.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1916.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1916.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1916.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1916.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1916.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1916.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1916.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1916.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1916.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1916.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1916.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1916.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1916.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1916.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1916.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1916.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,4​1916.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1916.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1916.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1916.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1916.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1916.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1916.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1916.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2022)

2018.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​2018.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​2018.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​2018.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​2018.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​2018.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​2018.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​2018.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​2018.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​2018.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​2018.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​2018.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​2018.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,3​2018.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​2018.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​2018.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​2018.​Beth Mead,GB,09.05.95 in Withby/GB,3​2018.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​2018.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​2018.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​2018.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​2018.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​2018.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​2018.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​2018.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​2018.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​2018.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​2018.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​2018.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​2018.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​2018.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​2018.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​2018.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​2018.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​2018.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​2018.​Ellie Leigh Williams,GB,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/GB,3​2018.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​2018.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​2018.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​2018.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​2018.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​2018.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​2018.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​2018.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​2018.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​2018.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​2018.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​2018.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​2018.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​2018.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​2018.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​2018.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​2018.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​2018.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​2018.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​2018.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​2018.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​2018.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​2018.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​2018.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​2018.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2018.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​2018.​Linda König,D,18.05.98 in Tettnang/D,3​2018.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​2018.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​2018.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​2018.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​2018.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2018.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​2018.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​2018.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​2018.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​2018.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​2018.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​2018.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​2018.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​2018.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​2018.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​2018.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​2018.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​2018.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​2018.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​2018.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​2018.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​2018.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​2018.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​2018.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​2018.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​2018.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​2018.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​2018.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​2018.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​2018.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​2018.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​2018.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​2018.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2018.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​2018.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​2018.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​2018.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​2018.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​2018.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​2018.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​2018.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​2018.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2123.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2123.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2123.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2123.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2123.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2123.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2123.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2123.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2123.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2123.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2123.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2123.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2123.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2123.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2123.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2123.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2123.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2123.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,2​2123.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,13.04.99 in Oklahoma/USA,2​2123.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2123.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2123.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2123.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2123.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2123.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2123.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2123.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2123.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2123.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2123.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2123.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2123.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2123.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2123.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2123.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2123.​Carmen Casiraghi,D,xx.xx.92 in Langenfeld/D,2​2123.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2123.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2123.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2123.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2123.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2123.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2123.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2123.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2123.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2123.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2123.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2123.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2123.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2123.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,2​2123.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2123.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2123.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2123.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2123.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2123.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2123.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2123.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2123.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2123.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2123.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2123.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2123.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2123.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2123.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2123.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2123.​Harriet Heise,D,20.05.66 in (Kreis Pinneberg)/D,2​2123.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2123.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2123.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2123.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2123.​Janine Wissler,D,23.05.81 in Langen/D,2​2123.​Jennifer Bosshard,CH,07.05.93 in ------/CH,2​2123.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2123.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2123.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2123.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2123.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2123.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2123.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2123.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2123.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2123.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2123.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2123.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2123.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2123.​Klara Bühl,D,07.12.00 in Haßfurt/D,2​2123.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2123.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2123.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2123.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2123.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2123.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2123.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2123.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2123.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2123.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2123.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2123.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2123.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2123.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2123.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2123.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2123.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2123.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2123.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2123.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2123.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2123.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2123.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2123.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2123.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2123.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2123.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2123.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2123.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2123.​Sarah Schreiber,D,xx.xx.87 in Freiburg/D,2​2123.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2123.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2123.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2123.​Sharon Trovato,D,28.07.91 in Mönchengladbach/D,2​2123.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2123.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2123.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2123.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2123.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2123.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2123.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2123.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2123.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2123.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2123.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2123.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2123.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2123.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2258.​Abbey Lee,AUS,12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS,1​2258.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2258.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2258.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2258.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2258.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2258.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2258.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2258.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2258.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2258.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2258.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2258.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2258.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2258.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2258.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2258.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2258.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2258.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2258.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2258.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2258.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2258.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2258.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2258.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2258.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2258.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2258.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2258.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2258.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2258.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2258.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2258.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2258.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2258.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2258.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2258.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2258.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2258.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2258.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2258.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2258.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2258.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,1​2258.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2258.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2258.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2258.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2258.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2258.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2258.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2258.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2258.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2258.​Evelin König,D,xx.xx.66 in Saulgau/D,1​2258.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2258.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2258.​Franziska Giffey,D,03.05.78 in Frankfurt(Oder)/D,1​2258.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2258.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2258.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2258.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2258.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2258.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2258.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2258.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2258.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2258.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2258.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2258.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2258.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2258.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2258.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2258.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2258.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2258.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2258.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2258.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2258.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2258.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2258.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2258.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2258.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2258.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,1​2258.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2258.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2258.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2258.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2258.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2258.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2258.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2258.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2258.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2258.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2258.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2258.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2258.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2258.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2258.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2258.​Lieke Klaver,NL,20.08.98 in Velsen/NL,1​2258.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2258.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2258.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2258.​Malaika Mihambo,D,03.02.94 in Heidelberg/D,1​2258.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2258.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2258.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2258.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2258.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2258.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2258.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2258.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2258.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2258.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2258.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2258.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2258.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2258.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2258.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2258.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2258.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2258.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2258.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2258.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2258.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2258.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2258.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2258.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2258.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2258.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2258.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2258.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2258.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2258.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2258.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2258.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2258.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2258.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2258.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2258.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2258.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2258.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2258.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2258.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2258.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2258.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2258.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2258.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2258.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2258.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2258.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2258.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2258.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2258.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2258.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2258.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (31 Okt. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 *


*1.*​*Helene Fischer,**D,**522*​*2.*​*Alica Schmidt,**D,**472*​*3.*​*Lena Gercke,**D,**429*​4.​Nazan Eckes,D,370​5.​Victoria Justice,USA,355​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,314​7.​Vanessa Mai,D,244​8.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,238​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,175​10.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,151​11.​Olivia Wilde,USA,150​12.​Jana Azizi,D,144​13.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,143​14.​Ramona Drews,D,131​15.​Chloe Bennet,USA,130​16.​Jessica Alba,USA,125​17.​Miriam Lange,D,120​18.​Cara Delevigne,GB,115​19.​Megan Fox,USA,112​20.​Ania Niedieck,D,111​21.​Isabelle Körner,D,109​22.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,108​23.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,107​24.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,105​25.​Anissa Kate,F,100​25.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,100​25.​Mareile Höppner,D,100​28.​Judith Rakers,D,98​29.​Camila Cabello,CUB,96​29.​Eva Imhof,D,96​31.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,92​32.​Gaby Lüeße,D,90​32.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,90​34.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,89​34.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,89​36.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,88​37.​Selena Gomez,USA,87​38.​Hayley Williams,USA,86​39.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,85​39.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,85​39.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,85​42.​Beatrice Egli,CH,84​43.​Valentina Pahde,D,81​44.​Anna Hiltrop,D,80​45.​Taylor Swift,USA,77​46.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,76​47.​Celine Bethmann,D,75​48.​Jasmin Wagner,D,73​49.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,72​49.​Karin Schubert,D,72​


----------



## Quick Nick (31 Okt. 2022)

*Oktober 2022 Voting:*

01. Katharina Kleinfeldt
02. Victoria Justice
03. Serena Salecker 
04. Lena Gercke
05. Vanessa Blumhagen 
06. Laura Papendick
07. Martina Reuter
08. Mila Kunis
09. Sabine Lisicki
10. Alina Merkau


----------



## Ryan Atwood (31 Okt. 2022)

Oktober 2022 Voting:

01. Victoria Justice
02. Morfydd Clark
03. Britta Hofmann 
04. Natalie Langer
05. Lena Gercke 
06. AmiraTröger
07. Lena Gercke
08. Mercedes Varnado (Sasha Banks)
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
10. Sophia Bush


----------



## hound815 (1 Nov. 2022)

Für November
1. Olivia Wilde


 




 

 


2. Jessica Chastain


 

 


3. Anne Hathaway


 

 


4. Olivia Cooke


 

 
5. Morfydd Clark


 


6. Emma Stone


 


7. Cate Blanchett


 


8. Maggie Rogers


 


9. Monica Barbaro, USA 18.06.90 in San Fernando/USA,


 


10. Emily Blunt



10. Maude Apatow



10. Sadie Sink




​


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2022)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Heather Baron-Gracie
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Hanna Selena, "Influencerin" (xx.xx.xxxx in Fürth)
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Taylor Momsen
07. Chloe Moretz
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Cara Delevingne
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## kamy (2 Nov. 2022)

*2022 – 11*

*01. Fernanda Brandao
02. Helene Fischer
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Lili Paul-Roncalli
05. Lea Wagner
06. Vivian Geppert
07. Nazan Eckes
08. Nilam Farooq
09. Hülya Deyneli
10. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir*
*10. Jana Azizi*


----------



## maggi77 (3 Nov. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Joelina Drews
5. Leni Klum
6. Demi Rose Mawby
7. Angela Karpova
8. Sylvija Vasilevska
9. Abigail Clarke
10.Chloe Sims


----------



## lappi (3 Nov. 2022)

November 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Madeleine Wehle
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Charlize Theron
5 Birgitte Schrowange

6 Keira Knightley
7 Katie Holmes
8 Beatrice Egli
9 Francine Jordi
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Buster (3 Nov. 2022)

*Dolly Buster

Desiree Nick 

Susan Link

Ricarda M

Anna Planken 

Alina Merkau

Mareile Höppner 

Sonya Kraus

Micaela Schäfer 

Beatrice Egli *


----------



## tino2003 (3 Nov. 2022)

November 2022

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Cav (3 Nov. 2022)

*Voting November 2022*

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alica Schmidt




3. Alessandra Ambrosio




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## benedikt (4 Nov. 2022)

Meine November Wertung:
01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Vanessa Fuchs
05. Lorena Rae
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Frieda Aasen
10. Gintare Sudziute
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Audrayana Michelle


----------



## ManuN (5 Nov. 2022)

Nov 22

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Fernando Brandao
5. Vivian Geppert
6. Vivian Wulf
7. Nazan Eckes
8. Franca Lehfeldt
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Lea Wagner
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Nov. 2022)

1. Avril Lavigne
2. Beatrice Egli
3. Lisa Küppers
4. Emma Bunton
5. Vanessa Mai
6. Iris Mareike Steen
7. Sadie Sank
8. Vanessa Blumhagen
9. Alina Merkau
10. Anne Menden


----------



## hsvmann (12 Nov. 2022)

*11 / 22 *

01. Helene Fischer
02. Vanessa Mai
03. Alica Schmidt
04. Delta Goodrem
05. Vivian Geppert
06. Jessica Alba
07. Shay Mitchel
08. Megan Fox
09. Nazan Eckes
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## christinalover (16 Nov. 2022)

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Shari Pendelton
6. Ramona Drews 
7. Juliane Seyffert
8. Lauren Marsden
9. Milica Polskaya
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## dabi (17 Nov. 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Adriana Lima
4.Audrina Patridge
5.Priyanka Chopra
6.Yasmine Bleeth
7.Ana Ivanovic
8.Martina Hingis
9.Megan Fox
10.Jessica Biel


----------



## NEF (20 Nov. 2022)

*November 2022

1. Nazan Eckes*
*2. Chloe Bennet*
*3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba*
*5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick*
*10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## congo64 (20 Nov. 2022)

*November 2022

01.Helene Fischer*





*02.Delta Godrem*




*03.Alica Schmidt*




*04.Vanessa Mai*




*05.Ana Mena*




*06.Jessica Lynn*




*07.Chloe Bennet*




*08.Shay Mitchell*




*09.Viviane Geppert*




*10.Jessica Alba*




*10.Megan Fox*




*10.Michelle Keegan*


----------



## Anakin (22 Nov. 2022)

_November 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Veronika Klimovits
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Micaela Schäfer
#07: Selena Gomez 
#08: Nicole Scherzinger
#09: Jennifer Lopez 
#10: Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Freud (24 Nov. 2022)

Na, dann will ich auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring werfen, oder wie das heißt...


1​Madeleine Wehle2​Stephanie Stumph3​Annemarie Carpendale4​Liv-Lisa Fries5​Victoria Justice6​Jennifer Lopez7​Rebecca Mir8​Annika Lau (Kipp)9​Alina Merkau10​Pauline AngertFatma Mittler-Solak


----------



## JackAubrey75 (25 Nov. 2022)

1. Marlene Lufen
2. Roberta Bieling
3. Susi Brandt
4. Gisele Bundchen
5. Zendaya
6. Leony
7. Kamilla Senjo
8. Zoe Saldana
9. Teri Hatcher
10. Mila Kunis


----------



## congo64 (25 Nov. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen elcattivo0804, Freud und JackAubrey75, ich hoffe das ihr bleibt und fleißig weiter votet


----------



## Quick Nick (26 Nov. 2022)

*November 2022 Voting:*

01. Victoria Justice 
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Eva Padlock
04. Lena Gercke
05. Vanessa Blumhagen
06. Serena Salecker 
07. Martina Reuter
08. Mila Kunis
09. Laura Papendick 
10. Alina Merkau


----------



## Makak (27 Nov. 2022)

November 2022

1. Judith Rakers
2. Catherine, Princess of Wales
3. Maybrit Illner
4. Nargis Fakhri
5. Tamina Kallert
6. Marlene Lufen
7. Juliette Menke / Greco
8. Ania Niedieck
9. Kelly Brook
10. Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Ryan Atwood (28 Nov. 2022)

November 2022 Voting:

01. Victoria Justice
02. Morfydd Clark
03. Britta Hofmann
04. Natalie Langer
05. Lena Gercke
06. Katharina Kleinfeldt 
07. Laura Papendick 
08. Laura Winter
09. Olivia Wilde
10. Marlene Lufen


----------



## feetie (28 Nov. 2022)

November:

1. Sophie Marceau
2. Isabel Edvardsson
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Nina Bott
5. Anna Planken
6. Tanja Lanäus
7. Michelle Pfeiffer
8. Alexandra Neldel
9. Martina Reuter
10 Heather Graham


----------



## congo64 (28 Nov. 2022)

Und auch feetie ein Herzliches Willkommen beim Alltimeranking


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (28 Nov. 2022)

November:

1.Lena Gercke
2.Laura Wontorra
3.Laura Papendick
4.Helene Fischer
5.Nazan Eckes
6.Victoria Swarovski 
7.Viviane Geppert
8.Sylvie Meis
9.Katharina Kleinfeldt
10.Mareile Höppner
10.Iris Mareike Steen
10.Jennifer Knäble


----------



## taurus79 (30 Nov. 2022)

November 2022
1. Mareile Höppner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Isabelle Körner
4. Victoria Swarovski
5. Emilia Schüle
6. Harriet von Waldenfels
7. Janin Ullmann
8. Jasmin Wagner
9. Viviane Geppert
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## goldlena (30 Nov. 2022)

1 Mikaela Schiffrin
2 Alica Schmidt
3 Annika Jung
4 Melissa Deines
5 Viviane Geppart
6 Marlene Lufen
7 Helene Fischer
8 Ruth Hofmann
9 Nele Schenker
10 Sandra Kuhn
10 Lena Gerke
10 Victoria Justice


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 30.11.2022*


*1.*​*Lena Gercke,**D,**29.02.88 in Marburg/D,**8638*​*2.*​*Nazan Eckes,**D,**09.05.76 in Köln/D,**8326*​*3.*​*Helene Fischer,**D,**05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,**5691*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4931​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3379​6.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2806​7.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2786​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2757​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2650​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2464​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2344​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2098​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2053​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1976​17.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1940​18.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1929​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1884​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1739​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1698​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1682​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1636​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1584​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1569​26.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1466​27.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1433​28.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1415​29.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1365​30.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1357​31.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​32.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1337​33.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1316​34.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1298​35.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1276​36.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1271​37.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1252​38.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1233​39.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1205​40.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1204​41.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1154​42.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1139​43.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1130​44.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1116​45.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​46.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​47.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1073​48.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​49.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1049​50.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1041​51.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,1040​52.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1030​53.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,1023​54.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​55.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,1001​56.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,955​58.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​59.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,917​61.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,913​62.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​63.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,902​64.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​65.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​66.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​67.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​68.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,847​69.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,846​70.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​71.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​72.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,812​73.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,806​74.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​75.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​76.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,787​77.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​78.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,778​79.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​80.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,772​80.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​82.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,767​83.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,766​84.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​85.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,754​86.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,748​87.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,743​88.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,742​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,687​91.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​92.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​93.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,660​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,655​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,649​98.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​99.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,640​100.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,627​100.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​102.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,624​103.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​104.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,612​105.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​106.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,608​107.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​108.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,594​109.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,593​110.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,586​111.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,583​112.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,576​113.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,574​114.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​114.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,569​116.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,564​117.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,555​118.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​118.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,553​120.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​121.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,547​122.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​123.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​124.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,536​125.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​126.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,534​127.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,531​128.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​129.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,526​130.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​131.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,521​132.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,518​133.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,514​134.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​135.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​136.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​137.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​137.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,505​139.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​140.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​140.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​142.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,485​143.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​144.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​145.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​146.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,478​147.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​148.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​149.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,470​150.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,469​151.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​151.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​153.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,463​154.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​155.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,458​156.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​157.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,455​158.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,452​159.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​159.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,451​161.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​162.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​163.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​164.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​164.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​166.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,434​166.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,434​168.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​169.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,429​170.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​171.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,427​172.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,425​173.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,424​174.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,422​175.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​176.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​177.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​177.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​179.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​180.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,412​180.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​182.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​182.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,406​184.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,405​185.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​185.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​185.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,404​188.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,403​189.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,400​190.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​190.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,397​192.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​193.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​193.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,394​195.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,393​196.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,392​197.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,391​198.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​199.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,389​199.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,389​201.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​202.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​203.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​204.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​205.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​206.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​207.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,372​207.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,372​209.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​210.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​211.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​212.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,353​212.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,353​214.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,352​215.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,350​216.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​217.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​218.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​219.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​220.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​220.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​222.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​222.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,337​224.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​225.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,333​225.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,333​227.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​228.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​229.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,329​230.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​230.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,326​232.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​233.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​233.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​235.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,322​236.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​237.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​238.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,318​238.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,318​240.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​241.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​242.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,312​243.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,310​244.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,309​245.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,308​245.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,308​247.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,307​248.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​249.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​249.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​251.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​252.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,296​253.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​254.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​254.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,293​256.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​257.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,290​258.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​259.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​260.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​260.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,285​262.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,284​263.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​263.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​263.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,283​266.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,281​267.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,280​267.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​267.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,280​270.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​271.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,277​272.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,276​273.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​273.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,274​273.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​276.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​276.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​278.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​279.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​280.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,268​281.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​281.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,267​281.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,267​284.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​284.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​286.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,264​286.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​288.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,263​289.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,261​290.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​291.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,258​292.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,257​292.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​294.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​295.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​296.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,250​296.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,250​298.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​299.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​299.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​299.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,248​299.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​303.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​304.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​305.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,243​306.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,240​307.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​307.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​309.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,234​309.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​309.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​309.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​313.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​313.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​315.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​316.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​317.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​318.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​318.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​318.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​321.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​321.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​323.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​324.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,218​326.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​326.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​328.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​328.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​328.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​331.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,215​331.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​333.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​333.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​333.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​333.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​333.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​338.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​339.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,211​340.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​340.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​342.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​343.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,206​343.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​343.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,206​346.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​347.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,203​348.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​349.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​349.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,199​351.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​351.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​353.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​353.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,196​355.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​355.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,195​357.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​358.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​359.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​359.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​359.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​366.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​366.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​366.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​369.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​370.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​370.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​370.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,181​373.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,180​373.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​375.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​375.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​375.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​378.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​378.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​378.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,177​381.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​381.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​381.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​381.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​385.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​385.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​387.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​387.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,173​387.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​390.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​391.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​391.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​393.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,169​394.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​395.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​396.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​396.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​398.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​398.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,165​398.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​401.​Amira Tröger,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,164​401.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​401.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,164​404.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​405.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​406.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,161​406.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,161​406.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,161​409.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,160​409.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​411.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​412.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​413.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​413.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​415.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,155​415.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​417.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,154​417.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​419.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​419.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​421.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​421.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​421.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​424.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​425.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​425.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​425.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​428.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,148​429.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​429.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,147​429.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,147​432.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​432.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​432.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,146​435.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​435.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​435.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​435.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​439.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​440.​Maria Voskania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,143​440.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​442.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​443.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,141​444.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,140​444.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​446.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​447.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​447.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​449.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,137​450.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​450.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,136​452.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,135​453.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​454.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,133​454.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​456.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​456.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​456.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,132​456.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​460.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,130​461.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,129​462.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​463.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​463.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​465.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​466.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​466.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​466.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​466.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​466.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​471.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,122​471.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​473.​Katharina Rumpus (Rijhnen),D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,121​473.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​473.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,121​476.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​476.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​476.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​479.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​480.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​480.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​482.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​482.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​484.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​484.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,116​484.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​487.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​488.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​488.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​490.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,112​490.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​490.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​493.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​493.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​495.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,110​495.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​495.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,110​495.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​499.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,109​500.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​500.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​500.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,108​500.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,108​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2022)

504.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​504.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,107​506.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​506.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,106​506.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,106​506.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​506.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​506.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​506.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,106​513.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,105​513.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​513.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,105​513.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​513.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​518.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​518.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​518.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​518.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​518.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​518.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​518.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​525.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​525.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,103​525.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​528.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​528.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,102​528.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​528.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​532.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​532.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,101​534.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​534.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,100​536.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,99​536.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​536.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​536.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​536.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,99​541.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,98​542.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​542.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,97​542.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​542.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,97​546.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​546.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,95​548.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​549.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,93​549.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​551.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​551.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​551.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​551.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​551.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​556.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,91​556.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​556.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​556.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​556.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​561.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​561.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​561.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​564.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,89​565.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​565.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​565.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​565.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​565.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​565.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​571.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,87​571.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​571.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,87​571.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,87​571.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​571.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,87​577.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​577.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​577.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​577.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,86​581.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​581.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​581.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​581.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​581.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​581.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​587.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​587.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​587.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​587.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​587.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​587.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​587.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​594.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​594.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,83​594.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​594.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​594.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​599.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​599.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​599.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​599.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​603.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​603.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,81​603.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​603.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,81​603.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​608.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​608.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​608.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​611.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​611.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​613.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​613.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​613.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​616.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​616.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​616.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,77​616.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​620.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,76​620.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​620.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,76​620.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​624.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​624.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,75​624.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​627.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,74​627.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​627.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,74​627.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​627.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,74​627.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​633.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​633.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,73​635.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,72​635.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​635.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​635.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​635.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​635.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​641.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​641.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​643.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​643.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​643.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​643.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,70​647.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​647.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​647.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​650.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,68​650.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​650.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​650.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​650.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​655.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​655.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​655.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,66​658.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​658.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​658.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​658.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​658.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,65​658.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​658.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​665.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​666.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​666.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​666.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​666.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​666.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​671.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​671.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​671.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​671.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,62​675.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​675.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​675.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​675.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​675.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​675.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​675.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​682.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​682.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​682.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​682.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​682.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​682.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​682.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​682.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​682.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​682.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​692.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​692.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​694.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​694.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​694.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​694.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,57​694.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​699.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​699.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​699.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​699.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​699.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​699.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​699.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​706.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​706.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​706.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​706.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​710.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​710.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​710.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​710.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​710.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​710.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​710.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,54​710.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​718.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,53​718.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​718.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​718.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,53​718.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​718.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​718.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​718.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​718.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​727.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​727.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​727.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​727.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​727.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​727.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​727.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​727.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,52​735.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​735.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​735.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​735.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​739.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​739.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​739.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​739.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​739.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​739.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​739.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​739.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​747.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​747.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​747.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​747.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​747.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​747.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​753.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​753.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​753.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​753.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,48​753.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​753.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​759.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​759.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​759.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​759.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​759.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​759.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​759.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​759.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​759.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​759.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,47​769.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​769.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​769.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​769.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​769.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​769.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,46​769.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​776.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,45​776.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​776.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​776.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​776.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​776.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​776.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​776.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​776.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​776.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​786.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​786.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​786.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​786.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​786.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​786.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​786.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​786.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​786.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​786.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​796.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​796.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​796.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​796.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​796.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​801.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​801.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​801.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​801.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​801.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​801.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,42​807.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,41​807.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,41​807.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​807.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​807.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​807.​Morfydd Clark,GB,07.03.89 in Schweden/S,41​807.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​814.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​814.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​814.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​814.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,40​814.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​814.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​814.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,40​814.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​822.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​822.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​822.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​822.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​822.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​827.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,38​827.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​827.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​827.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,38​827.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​827.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​827.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​827.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​827.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,38​836.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​836.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​836.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,37​836.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​836.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​836.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​836.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​836.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​836.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​836.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​836.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​836.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​848.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,36​848.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​848.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​848.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​848.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​848.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​848.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​848.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​856.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​856.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​856.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​856.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​856.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​856.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​856.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​856.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​856.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​856.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​866.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​866.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​866.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​866.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​866.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​866.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​866.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​866.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​866.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​875.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​875.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​875.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​875.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​875.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​875.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​875.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​875.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​875.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​875.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​875.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,33​886.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​886.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​886.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​886.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​886.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,32​886.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​886.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,32​886.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​886.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​886.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​886.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,32​897.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​897.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​897.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​897.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​897.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​897.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​897.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​897.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​897.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​897.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​907.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​907.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​907.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​907.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​907.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​907.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​907.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,30​907.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​907.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​907.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​907.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​907.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​907.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​907.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​907.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​907.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,30​907.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​907.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​925.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​925.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​925.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​925.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​925.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​925.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​925.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​925.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​925.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​925.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​925.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​925.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,29​925.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​925.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​925.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​925.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​925.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​925.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​925.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​925.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,29​945.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​945.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​945.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​945.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​945.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​945.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​945.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​945.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​945.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​945.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,28​945.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​945.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​945.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​945.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​945.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​945.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,28​945.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​962.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​962.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,27​962.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​962.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​962.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​962.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​962.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​962.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​962.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​962.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​962.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​962.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​962.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​962.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​962.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​962.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,27​962.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​962.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,27​980.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​980.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​980.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​980.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​980.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​980.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​980.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​980.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​980.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​980.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​980.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​980.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​992.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​992.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​992.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​992.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​992.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​992.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​992.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​992.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​992.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​992.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​992.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​992.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2022)

1004.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​1004.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,24​1004.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​1004.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​1004.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​1004.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​1004.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​1004.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​1004.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​1004.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​1014.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1014.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1014.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1014.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1014.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1014.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1014.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1014.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1014.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1014.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1014.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1014.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1014.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1014.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1014.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1014.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,23​1014.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,23​1014.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,23​1014.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1033.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1033.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,22​1033.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1033.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1033.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1033.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1033.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1033.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1033.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1033.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1033.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1033.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1033.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1033.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1033.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1033.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1033.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,22​1033.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1033.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1033.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,22​1033.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,22​1033.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1055.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1055.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1055.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1055.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1055.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1055.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1055.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1055.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1055.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1055.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1055.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1055.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1055.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1055.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1055.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1055.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1055.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1055.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1055.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,21​1055.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1075.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1075.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1075.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1075.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1075.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1075.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1075.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1075.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1075.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1075.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1075.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1075.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1075.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1075.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,20​1075.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,20​1075.​Paige Spiranac,USA,26.03.93 in Wheat Ridge/USA,20​1075.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1075.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1075.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1075.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,20​1075.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1075.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1075.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1075.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,20​1075.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,20​1100.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1100.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1100.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1100.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1100.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1100.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1100.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1100.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1100.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1100.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1100.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1100.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1100.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1100.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1100.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1100.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1100.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1100.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1100.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1100.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1100.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1100.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1100.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1100.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1124.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1124.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1124.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1124.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1124.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1124.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1124.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1124.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1124.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1124.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1124.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1124.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1124.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1124.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1124.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1124.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1124.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1124.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1124.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1124.​Sarah Mangione,D,18.05.90 in Wolfsburg/D,18​1124.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1124.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1124.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1124.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1124.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1149.​Andrea Vannnahme,D,xx.xx.68 in Beckum/D,17​1149.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1149.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1149.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1149.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1149.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1149.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1149.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1149.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1149.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1149.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,17​1149.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1149.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1149.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1149.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1149.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1149.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1149.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1149.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1149.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1149.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1170.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1170.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1170.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1170.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1170.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,16​1170.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1170.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1170.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1170.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1170.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1170.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1170.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1170.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1170.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1170.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1170.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1170.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1170.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1170.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1170.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1170.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1170.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1170.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1170.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1170.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1170.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1170.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,16​1170.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1170.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1170.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1170.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1170.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1202.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1202.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1202.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1202.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1202.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1202.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1202.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1202.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1202.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1202.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1202.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1202.​Hanna Selena,D,xx.xx.xx in Fürth/D,15​1202.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1202.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1202.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1202.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1202.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1202.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1202.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,15​1202.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1202.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1202.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1202.​Nargis Fakhri,USA,20.10.79 in Queens/USA,15​1202.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1202.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1202.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1202.​Tamina Kallert,D,24.06.74 in Freiburg/D,15​1202.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,15​1230.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1230.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1230.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1230.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1230.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1230.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1230.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1230.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1230.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1230.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1230.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1230.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1230.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1230.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1230.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1230.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1230.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1230.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1230.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1230.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1230.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1230.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,14​1230.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1230.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1230.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1230.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1230.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,14​1230.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1230.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1230.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1230.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1230.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,14​1230.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1230.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1230.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1230.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1230.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1230.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1230.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1230.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1230.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1230.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1230.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1230.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1230.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1230.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1230.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1277.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1277.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1277.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1277.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1277.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1277.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1277.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1277.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1277.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1277.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1277.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1277.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1277.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1277.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1277.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1277.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,13​1277.​Hülya Deyneli,D,xx.xx.78 in Dillenburg/D,13​1277.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1277.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1277.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1277.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1277.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1277.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,13​1277.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1277.​Nilam Faroog,D,26.11.89 in Berlin/D,13​1277.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1277.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1277.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1277.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1277.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1277.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1277.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1309.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1309.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1309.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1309.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1309.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1309.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1309.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1309.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1309.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1309.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,12​1309.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1309.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1309.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1309.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1309.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1309.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1309.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1309.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1309.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1309.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1309.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1309.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1309.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1309.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1309.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1309.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1309.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1309.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,12​1309.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1309.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1309.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,12​1309.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1309.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1309.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1309.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1309.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1309.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1309.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1309.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1309.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1309.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1350.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1350.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1350.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1350.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1350.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1350.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1350.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1350.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1350.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1350.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,11​1350.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,11​1350.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1350.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1350.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1350.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1350.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1350.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1350.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1350.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1350.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1350.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1350.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1350.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1350.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,11​1350.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1350.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1350.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1350.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1350.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1350.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,11​1350.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1350.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1350.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1350.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1350.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1350.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1350.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1350.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1350.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1350.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1350.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1350.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1350.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1350.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1350.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1395.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1395.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1395.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1395.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1395.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1395.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1395.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1395.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1395.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1395.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1395.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1395.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1395.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1395.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1395.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1395.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1395.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1395.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1395.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1395.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1395.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1395.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1395.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1395.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1395.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1395.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1395.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1395.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1395.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1395.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,10​1395.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1395.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1395.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1395.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1395.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1395.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1395.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1395.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1395.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1395.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1395.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1395.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1395.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1395.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1395.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1395.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1395.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1395.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1395.​Martina Reuter,AUT,11.12.79 in Wien/AUT,10​1395.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1395.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1395.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1395.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1395.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1395.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1395.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1395.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1395.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1395.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,10​1395.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1395.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1395.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1395.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1395.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1395.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1395.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1395.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1395.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1395.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1395.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1395.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1395.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1395.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1395.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1395.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1395.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1395.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1472.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1472.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,9​1472.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1472.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1472.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1472.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1472.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1472.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1472.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1472.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1472.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1472.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1472.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1472.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1472.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1472.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1472.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1472.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1472.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1472.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1472.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1472.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1472.​Desiree Nick,D,30.09.56 in Berlin/D,9​1472.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1472.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1472.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1472.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1472.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1472.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1472.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1472.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1472.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1472.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1472.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1472.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1472.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1472.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1472.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1472.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1472.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1472.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1472.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1472.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1472.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1472.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1472.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1472.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1472.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1472.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1472.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1472.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1472.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1472.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​1472.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1472.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1472.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1472.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1472.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1472.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1472.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1472.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1472.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1472.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1472.​Luana Knöll,D,24.07.99 in xxxx/D,9​1472.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1472.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1472.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1472.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1472.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1472.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1472.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1472.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1472.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1472.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1472.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1472.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1472.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1472.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1472.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1472.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1472.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1472.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1472.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1472.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1472.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1472.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1472.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1472.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1472.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1472.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1472.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1472.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1472.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1472.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1472.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2022)

1567.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1567.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1567.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1567.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1567.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1567.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1567.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1567.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1567.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1567.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1567.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1567.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1567.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1567.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1567.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1567.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1567.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1567.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1567.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1567.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1567.​Cristina Buccino,I,16.06.85 in Castrovillari/I,8​1567.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR8​1567.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1567.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1567.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1567.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1567.​Eva Padlock,ESP,13.05.84 in Barcelona/ESP,8​1567.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1567.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1567.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1567.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1567.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1567.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1567.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1567.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1567.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1567.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1567.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1567.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1567.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1567.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1567.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1567.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1567.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1567.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1567.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1567.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1567.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1567.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1567.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1567.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1567.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1567.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1567.​Lisa Küppers,D,20.09.99 in Essen/D,8​1567.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1567.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1567.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1567.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1567.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1567.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1567.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1567.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1567.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1567.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1567.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1567.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1567.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1567.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1567.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1567.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1567.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1567.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1567.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1567.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1567.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1567.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1567.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1567.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1567.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1567.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1567.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1567.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1567.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1567.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1567.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1567.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1567.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1567.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1567.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1567.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1567.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1658.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1658.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1658.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1658.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1658.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1658.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1658.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1658.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1658.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1658.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1658.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1658.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1658.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1658.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1658.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1658.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1658.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1658.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1658.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1658.​Emma Bunton,GB,21.01.76 in Finchley-London/GB,7​1658.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1658.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1658.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1658.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1658.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1658.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1658.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1658.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D (?),xx.xx.96 in xxxxxx/D (?),7​1658.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1658.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1658.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1658.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1658.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1658.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1658.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1658.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1658.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1658.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1658.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1658.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1658.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1658.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1658.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1658.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1658.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1658.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1658.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1658.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1658.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1658.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1658.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1658.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1658.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1658.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1658.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1658.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1658.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1658.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1658.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1658.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1658.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1658.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1658.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1658.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1658.​Ricarda M (Manuela Hoffmann),D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,7​1658.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1658.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1658.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1658.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1658.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1658.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1658.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1658.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1658.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1658.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1658.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1658.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1658.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1658.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1737.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1737.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1737.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1737.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1737.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1737.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1737.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1737.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1737.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1737.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1737.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1737.​Bianca Hein,D,09.11.75 in Saarbrücken/D,6​1737.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1737.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1737.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1737.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1737.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1737.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1737.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1737.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1737.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1737.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1737.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1737.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1737.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1737.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1737.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1737.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1737.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1737.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1737.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1737.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1737.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1737.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1737.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1737.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1737.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1737.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1737.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1737.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1737.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1737.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1737.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1737.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1737.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1737.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1737.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1737.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1737.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1737.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1737.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1737.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1737.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1737.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1737.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1737.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1737.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1737.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1737.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1737.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1737.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,6​1737.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1737.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1737.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1737.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1737.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1737.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1737.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1737.​Natalia Mesa Bush,ESP,14.11.84 in Teneriffa/ESP,6​1737.​Natalie Amiri,D,11.08.78 in München/D,6​1737.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1737.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1737.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1737.​Rania von Jordanien,JOR,31.08.70 in xxxx/Kuweit,6​1737.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1737.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1737.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1737.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1737.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1737.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1737.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1737.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1737.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1737.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1737.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1737.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1737.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1824.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1824.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1824.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1824.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,5​1824.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1824.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1824.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1824.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1824.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1824.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1824.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1824.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1824.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1824.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1824.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1824.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1824.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1824.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1824.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1824.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1824.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1824.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1824.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1824.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1824.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1824.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1824.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1824.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1824.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1824.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1824.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1824.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1824.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1824.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1824.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1824.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1824.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1824.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1824.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1824.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1824.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1824.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1824.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,5​1824.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1824.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1824.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1824.​Leony (Leonie Burger),D,25.06.97 in Chammünster/D,5​1824.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1824.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1824.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1824.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1824.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1824.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1824.​Mandy Rose,USA,18.07.90 in Westchester County/USA,5​1824.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1824.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1824.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1824.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1824.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1824.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1824.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1824.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1824.​Merle Frohms,D,28.01.95 in Celle/D,5​1824.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1824.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1824.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1824.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1824.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1824.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1824.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1824.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1824.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1824.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1824.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1824.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1824.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1824.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1824.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1824.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1824.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1824.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1824.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1824.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1824.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1824.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1824.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1824.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1824.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1824.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1824.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1824.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1824.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1824.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1824.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1824.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1824.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1824.​Vivien Konca,D,14.04.94 in Geilenkirchen/D,5​1824.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1824.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1824.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1924.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1924.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1924.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1924.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1924.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1924.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1924.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1924.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1924.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1924.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1924.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1924.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1924.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1924.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1924.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1924.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1924.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1924.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1924.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1924.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1924.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1924.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1924.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1924.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1924.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1924.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1924.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1924.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1924.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1924.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1924.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1924.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1924.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1924.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1924.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1924.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1924.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1924.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1924.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1924.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1924.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1924.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1924.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1924.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1924.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1924.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1924.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1924.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1924.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1924.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1924.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1924.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1924.​Johanna Mross,D,17.10.01 in Rodewisch/D,4​1924.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1924.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1924.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1924.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1924.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1924.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1924.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1924.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1924.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1924.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1924.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1924.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1924.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1924.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1924.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1924.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1924.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1924.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1924.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1924.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1924.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1924.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1924.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1924.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1924.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1924.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1924.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1924.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1924.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1924.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1924.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1924.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1924.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1924.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1924.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1924.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1924.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1924.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1924.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1924.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1924.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,4​1924.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1924.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1924.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1924.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1924.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1924.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1924.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1924.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2022)

2026.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​2026.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​2026.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​2026.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​2026.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​2026.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​2026.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​2026.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​2026.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​2026.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​2026.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​2026.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​2026.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,3​2026.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​2026.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,13.04.99 in Oklahoma/USA,3​2026.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​2026.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​2026.​Beth Mead,GB,09.05.95 in Withby/GB,3​2026.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​2026.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​2026.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​2026.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​2026.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​2026.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​2026.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​2026.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​2026.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​2026.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​2026.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​2026.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​2026.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​2026.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​2026.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​2026.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​2026.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​2026.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​2026.​Ellie Leigh Williams,GB,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/GB,3​2026.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​2026.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​2026.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​2026.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​2026.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​2026.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​2026.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​2026.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​2026.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​2026.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​2026.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​2026.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​2026.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​2026.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​2026.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​2026.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​2026.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​2026.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​2026.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​2026.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​2026.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​2026.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​2026.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​2026.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​2026.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2026.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​2026.​Laura Winter,D,30.11.93 in Seeligenstadt/D,3​2026.​Linda König,D,18.05.98 in Tettnang/D,3​2026.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​2026.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​2026.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​2026.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​2026.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2026.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​2026.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​2026.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​2026.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​2026.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​2026.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​2026.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​2026.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​2026.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​2026.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​2026.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​2026.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​2026.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​2026.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​2026.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​2026.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​2026.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​2026.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​2026.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​2026.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​2026.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​2026.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​2026.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​2026.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​2026.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​2026.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​2026.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​2026.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2026.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​2026.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​2026.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​2026.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​2026.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​2026.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​2026.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​2026.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​2026.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2133.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2133.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2133.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2133.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2133.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2133.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2133.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2133.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2133.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2133.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2133.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2133.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2133.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2133.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2133.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2133.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2133.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2133.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,2​2133.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2133.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2133.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2133.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2133.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2133.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2133.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2133.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2133.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2133.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2133.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2133.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2133.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2133.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2133.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2133.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2133.​Carmen Casiraghi,D,xx.xx.92 in Langenfeld/D,2​2133.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2133.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2133.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2133.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2133.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2133.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2133.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2133.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2133.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2133.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2133.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2133.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2133.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2133.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,2​2133.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2133.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2133.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2133.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2133.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2133.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2133.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2133.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2133.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2133.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2133.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2133.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2133.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2133.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2133.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2133.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2133.​Harriet Heise,D,20.05.66 in (Kreis Pinneberg)/D,2​2133.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2133.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2133.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2133.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2133.​Janine Wissler,D,23.05.81 in Langen/D,2​2133.​Jennifer Bosshard,CH,07.05.93 in ------/CH,2​2133.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2133.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2133.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2133.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2133.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2133.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2133.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2133.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2133.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2133.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2133.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2133.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2133.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2133.​Klara Bühl,D,07.12.00 in Haßfurt/D,2​2133.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2133.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2133.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2133.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2133.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2133.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2133.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2133.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2133.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2133.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2133.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2133.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2133.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2133.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2133.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2133.​Monica Barbaro,USA,18.06.90 in San Fernando/USA,2​2133.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2133.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2133.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2133.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2133.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2133.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2133.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2133.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2133.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2133.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2133.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2133.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2133.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2133.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2133.​Sarah Schreiber,D,xx.xx.87 in Freiburg/D,2​2133.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2133.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2133.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2133.​Sharon Trovato,D,28.07.91 in Mönchengladbach/D,2​2133.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2133.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2133.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2133.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2133.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2133.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2133.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2133.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2133.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2133.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2133.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2133.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2133.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2133.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2268.​Abbey Lee,AUS,12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS,1​2268.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2268.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2268.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2268.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2268.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2268.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2268.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2268.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2268.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2268.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2268.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2268.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2268.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2268.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2268.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2268.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2268.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2268.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2268.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2268.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2268.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2268.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2268.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2268.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2268.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2268.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2268.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2268.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2268.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2268.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2268.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2268.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2268.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2268.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2268.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2268.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2268.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2268.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2268.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2268.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2268.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2268.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2268.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2268.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2268.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2268.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2268.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2268.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2268.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2268.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2268.​Evelin König,D,xx.xx.66 in Saulgau/D,1​2268.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2268.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2268.​Franziska Giffey,D,03.05.78 in Frankfurt(Oder)/D,1​2268.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2268.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2268.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2268.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2268.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2268.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2268.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2268.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2268.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2268.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2268.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2268.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2268.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2268.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2268.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2268.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2268.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2268.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2268.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2268.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2268.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2268.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2268.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2268.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2268.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2268.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,1​2268.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2268.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2268.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2268.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2268.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2268.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2268.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2268.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2268.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2268.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2268.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2268.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2268.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2268.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2268.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2268.​Lieke Klaver,NL,20.08.98 in Velsen/NL,1​2268.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2268.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2268.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2268.​Malaika Mihambo,D,03.02.94 in Heidelberg/D,1​2268.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2268.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2268.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2268.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2268.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2268.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2268.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2268.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2268.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2268.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2268.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2268.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2268.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2268.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2268.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2268.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2268.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2268.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2268.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2268.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2268.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2268.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2268.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2268.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2268.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2268.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2268.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2268.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2268.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2268.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2268.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2268.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2268.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2268.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2268.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2268.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2268.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2268.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2268.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2268.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2268.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2268.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2268.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2268.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2268.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2268.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2268.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2268.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2268.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2268.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2268.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2268.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (30 Nov. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 (51)*


*1*.​*Helene Fischer,**D,**580*​*2*.​*Alica Schmidt,**D,**524*​*3*.​*Lena Gercke,**D,**467*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,414​5.​Nazan Eckes,D,403​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,351​7.​Vanessa Mai,D,282​8.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,264​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,192​10.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,179​11.​Olivia Wilde,USA,162​12.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,152​13.​Jana Azizi,D,146​13.​Ramona Drews,D,146​15.​Chloe Bennet,USA,143​16.​Jessica Alba,USA,138​17.​Cara Delevigne,GB,127​18.​Megan Fox,USA,123​19.​Miriam Lange,D,120​20.​Isabelle Körner,D,117​20.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,117​22.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,116​23.​Mareile Höppner,D,115​23.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,115​25.​Ania Niedieck,D,114​26.​Anissa Kate,F,110​26.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,110​28.​Judith Rakers,D,108​29.​Camila Cabello,CUB,104​30.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,102​31.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,99​31.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,99​33.​Beatrice Egli,CH,97​34.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,96​34.​Eva Imhof,D,96​34.​Hayley Williams,USA,96​37.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,95​37.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,95​39.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,93​40.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,92​41.​Selena Gomez,USA,91​42.​Gaby Lüeße,D,90​43.​Anna Hiltrop,D,89​43.​Valentina Pahde,D,89​45.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,84​46.​Celine Bethmann,D,83​46.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,83​46.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,83​49.​Madeleine Wehle,D,81​50.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,80​50.​Laura Papendick,D,80​


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Nov. 2022)

November 2022

1. Miriam Lange ❤️ 😘 😍 🥰
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine, Princess of Wales
4. Julia Scharf
5. Roberta Bieling
6. Esther Sedlaczek
7. Yvonne Willicks
8. Andrea Vannahme
9. Karen Heinrichs
10. Annalena Baerbock


----------



## hound815 (1 Dez. 2022)

Für Dezember
1. Olivia Wilde


 

 

 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 

 
3. Sadie Sink


 

 

 
4. Margot Robbie 


 

 

 
5. Monica Barbaro 


 

 
6. Elizabeth Debicki


 

 
7. Emily Blunt


 

 
8. Diane Kruger


 

 
9. Taylor Swift


 

 
10. Amy Adams


 
10. Anya Taylor-Joy


 
10. Maggie Rogers


​


----------



## benedikt (1 Dez. 2022)

Meine Dezember Wertung:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Vanessa Fuchs
04. Celine Bethmann
05. Lorena Rae
06. Kaia Gerber
07. Kendall Jenner
08. Luisa Hartema
09. Izabel Goulart
10. Frida Aasen
10. Audrayana Michelle
10. Sofia Resing


----------



## Death Row (1 Dez. 2022)

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Heather Baron-Gracie
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Taylor Momsen
05. Alexandra Fonsatti
06. Hanna Selena, "Influencerin" (xx.xx.xxxx in Fürth)
07. Chloe Moretz
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Cara Delevingne
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Freud (3 Dez. 2022)

Meine Dezember-Wertung. Ich hoffe, so viele 10te Plätze sind erlaubt.


1​Stephanie Stumph2​Liv-Lisa Fries3​Anna Maria Mühe4​Andrea Kathrin Loewig5​Madeleine Wehle6​Annemarie Carpendale7​Susan Sideropoulos8​Nadja Benaissa9​Johanna Wokalek10​Pauline Angert10​Caro Matzko10​Wolke Hegenbarth10​Nadja Benaissa10​Melissa Satta10​Hilde Dalik10​Martina Ebm10​Isolda Dychauk10​Fatma Mittler-Solak


----------



## congo64 (3 Dez. 2022)

Freud schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, so viele 10te Plätze sind erlaubt.


Nein, bitte auf drei 10. Plätze reduzieren.
Teile mir mal bitte noch mit, welchen 3 von den genannten Ladies du den Punkt geben möchtest


----------



## hsvmann (4 Dez. 2022)

*12 / 22 *

*01. Helene Fischer

02. Vanessa Mai
03. Alica Schmidt*

04. Delta Goodrem
05. Nazan Eckes
06. Vivian Geppert
07. Jessica Alba
08. Shay Mitchel
09. Megan Fox
10. Bar Refaeli


----------



## Freud (5 Dez. 2022)

congo64 schrieb:


> Nein, bitte auf drei 10. Plätze reduzieren.
> Teile mir mal bitte noch mit, welchen 3 von den genannten Ladies du den Punkt geben möchtest


OK, hier die korrigierte Liste:


1​Stephanie Stumph2​Liv-Lisa Fries3​Anna Maria Mühe4​Andrea Kathrin Loewig5​Madeleine Wehle6​Annemarie Carpendale7​Susan Sideropoulos8​Nadja Benaissa9​Johanna Wokalek10​Caro Matzko10​Hilde Dalik10​Martina Ebm


----------



## TheHitcher (7 Dez. 2022)

01. Madeleine Wehle
02. Yvonne Catterfeld
03. Isabela Moner
04. Reese Witherspoon
05. Katja Woywood
06. Jessy Wellmer
07. Mirjam Weichselbraun
08. Emma Stone
09. Rachel Bilson
10. Ruth Moschner


----------



## kamy (7 Dez. 2022)

*2022 – 12**

01. Fernanda Brandao
02. Helene Fischer
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Lili Paul-Roncalli
05. Lea Wagner
06. Vivian Geppert
07. Nazan Eckes
08. Nilam Farooq
09. Hülya Deyneli
10. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir*
*10. Jana Azizi*


----------



## congo64 (7 Dez. 2022)

Willkommen an TheHitcher beim Voting


----------



## lappi (10 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Madeleine Wehle
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Keira Knightley

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Charlize Theron
9 Francine Jordi
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## ManuN (10 Dez. 2022)

Dez 22

1. Helene Fischer
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Fernando Brandao
5. Nazan Eckes
6. Vivian Geppert
7. Vivian Wulf
8. Franca Lehfeldt
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Lea Wagner
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## christinalover (10 Dez. 2022)

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Shari Pendelton
6. Ramona Drews 
7. Juliane Seyffert
8. Lauren Marsden
9. Milica Polskaya
10. Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Anakin (14 Dez. 2022)

_Dezember 2022 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Jana Azizi 
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Veronika Klimovits
#07: Selena Gomez
#08: Nicole Scherzinger
#09: Georgia Jones
#10: Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## feetie (16 Dez. 2022)

Dezember:

1. Isabel Edvardsson
2. Jenna Ortega
3. Sophie Marceau
4. Lola Weippert
5. Anna Planken
6. Tanja Lanäus
7. Michelle Pfeiffer
8. Nina Bott
9. Martina Reuter
10 Heather Graham


----------



## maggi77 (16 Dez. 2022)

1. Ramona Drews
2. Yazmin Oukhellou
3. Arianna Ajtar
4. Angela Karpova
5. Joelina Drews
6. Chloe Sims
7. Bianca Gascoigne
8. Aisleyne Horgan Wallace
9. Demi Rose Mawby
10. Megan Fox


----------



## NEF (17 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022


*1. Nazan Eckes*
*2. Chloe Bennet*
*3. Camila Cabello
4. Jessica Alba*
*5. Michelle Keegan
6. Megan Fox
7. Nina Agdal
8. Kelli Berglund
9. Izabel Goulart
10.Sara Sampaio
10. Anna Kendrick*
*10. Lilly Collins*


----------



## Cav (20 Dez. 2022)

*Dezember 2022*

1. Irina Shayk




2. Alica Schmidt




3. Alessandra Ambrosio




4. Izabel Goulart




5. Maria Menounos




6. Victoria Justice




7. Stacy Keibler




8. Kimberley Garner




9. Carla Ossa




10. Sylvie Meis




10. Lena Gercke




10. Yamila Diaz


----------



## tino2003 (20 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Ryan Atwood (21 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022 Voting:

01. Victoria Justice
02. Morfydd Clark
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Natalie Langer
05. Lena Gercke
06. Amira Tröger
07. Britta Hofmann
08. Alina Merkau
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt
10. Sophia Bush


----------



## Gtatommi (23 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022:

1.Helene Fischer
2.Eva -Maria Lemke
3.Mareile Höppner
4.Vanessa Mai
5.Natalie Amiri
6.Ruth Hofmann
7.Beatrice Egli
8.Nazan Eckes
9.Leni Klum
10. Laura Wontorra


----------



## congo64 (25 Dez. 2022)

*Dezember 2022

01.Helene Fischer



*

*02.Delta Godrem*

*

*

*03.Alica Schmidt*





*04.Vanessa Mai*





*05.Ana Mena*





*06.Jessica Lynn*





*07.Chloe Bennet*





*08.Shay Mitchell*





*09.Viviane Geppert*





*10.Michelle Keegan*





*10.Jessica Alba*





*10.Megan Fox*


----------



## Quick Nick (26 Dez. 2022)

*Dezember 2022 Voting:*

01. Victoria Justice
02. Katharina Kleinfeldt
03. Eva Padlock
04. Lena Gercke
05. Vanessa Blumhagen
06. Serena Salecker
07. Jana Azizi
08. Mila Kunis
09. Sylvie Meis
10. Martina Reuter


----------



## Makak (26 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022:

1. Catherine, Princess of Wales
2. Judith Rakers
3. Johanna Mross
4. Miriam Lange
5. Kate Beckinsale
6. Annalena Baerbock
7. Esther Sedlaczek
8. Marlene Lufen
9. Maybrit Illner
10. Ania Niedieck


----------



## taurus79 (29 Dez. 2022)

Dezember 2022

1. Mareile Höppner
2. Stephanie Puls
3. Emilia Schüle
4. Victoria Swarovski
5. Sonja Gerhardt
6. Harriet von Waldenfels
7. Janin Ullmann
8. Isabelle Körner
9. Jana Wosnitza
10. Beatrice Egli


----------



## dabi (30 Dez. 2022)

1.Sylvie Meis
2.Anna Kournikova
3.Priyanka Chopra
4.Adriana Lima
5.Audrina Patridge
6.Jessica Biel
7.Yasmine Bleeth
8.Jennifer Lopez
9.Megan Fox
10.Mila Kunis


----------



## goldlena (31 Dez. 2022)

1 Mikaela Schiffrin
2 Annika Jung
3 Melissa Deines
4 Ruth Hoffmann
5 Alicia Schmidt
6 Sandra Kuhn
7 Victoria Justice
8 Helene Fischer
9 Nele Schenker
10 Toni Garrn
10 Annette Möller
10 Vanessa Mai


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

Und das ist das *Podium im ALLTIMERANKING* nach 14 Jahren !!!

Wir gehen also morgen in die 15. Jubiläumssaison :


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

Hier noch das *Jahres-Ranking* für 2022 :


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 31.12.2022 - Abschlusswertung*


*1*.​*Lena Gercke,**D,**29.02.88 in Marburg/D,**8652*​*2*.​*Nazan Eckes,**D,**09.05.76 in Köln/D,**8362*​*3*.​*Helene Fischer,**D,**05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,**5751*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,19.02.93 in Hollywood (Florida)/USA,4968​5.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,3405​6.​Olivia Wilde,USA,10.03.84 in New York/USA,2816​7.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,23.05.91 in Hannover/D,2786​8.​Viviane Geppert,D,05.06.91 in Wiesbaden/D,2780​9.​Jessica Alba,USA,28.04.81 in Pomona (Kalifornien)/USA,2662​10.​Kirsten Rademacher,D,1973 in Bielefeld/D,2495​11.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,26.07.73 in London/GB,2470​12.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,09.01.89 in Sofia/BGR,2344​13.​Emma Watson,GB,15.04.90 in Paris/F,2161​14.​Marlene Lufen,D,18.12.70 in Berlin/D,2101​15.​Rebecca Mir,D,23.12.91 in Aachen/D,2055​16.​Selena Gomez,USA,22.07.92 in Grand Prairie (Texas)/USA,1980​17.​Ramona Drews,D,12.09.73 in Dülmen/D,1944​18.​Taylor Swift,USA,13.12.89 in Reading (Pennsylvania)/USA,1942​19.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,13.04.78 in Breda/NL,1897​20.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/ISR,1740​21.​Alina Merkau,D,21.03.86 in Berlin/D,1701​22.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,1682​23.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,12.03.79 in München/D,1636​24.​Christina Aguilera,USA,18.12.80 in Staten Island (New York)/USA,1594​25.​Megan Fox,USA,16.05.86 in Oak Ridge (Tennessee)/USA,1580​26.​Chloe Bennet,USA,08.04.92 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,1479​27.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,02.02.89 in Tallinn/EST,1439​28.​Janina Uhse,D,02.10.89 in Husum/D,1415​29.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,10.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,1371​30.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,1366​31.​Kader Loth,D,05.01.73 in Berlin/D,1352​32.​Hayley Williams,USA,27.12.88 in Meridian (Mississippi)/USA,1347​33.​Alica Schmidt,D,08.11.98 in Worms/D,1325​34.​Diane Kruger,D,15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,1319​35.​Karin Schubert,D,03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,1298​36.​Sonya Kraus,D,22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1271​37.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,09.06.81 in Jerusalem/ISR,1252​38.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,1243​39.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BRA,1221​40.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,14.12.88 in Salinas (Kalifornien)/USA,1205​41.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,27.09.84 in Belleville/CAN,1154​42.​Mila Kunis,USA,14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UKR,1143​43.​Kamilla Senjo,D,01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UKR,1130​44.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,1116​45.​Katy Perry,USA,25.10.84 in Santa Barbara (Kalifornien)/USA,1102​46.​Sarah Lombardi (Engels),D,15.10.92 in Köln/D,1090​47.​Kimberley Garner,GB,07.03.90 in Kensington/GB,1076​48.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,02.02.80 in Nürnberg/D,1072​49.​Sophie Marceau,F,17.11.66 in Paris/F,1057​50.​Judith Rakers,D,06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,1049​51.​Anna Kendrick,USA,09.08.85 in Portland/USA,1042​52.​Mareile Höppner,D,12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,1041​53.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,15.08.90 in Louisville (Kentucky)/USA,1031​54.​Jeanette Biedermann,D,22.02.81 in Berlin/D,1007​54.​Joelina Drews,D,27.09.95 in München/D,1007​56.​Ariana Grande,USA,26.06.93 in Boca Raton/USA,988​57.​Kristen Stewart,USA,09.04.90 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,958​58.​Cara Delevigne,GB,12.08.92 in London/GB,925​59.​Alicia Vikander,SWE,03.10.88 in Göteborg/SWE,922​60.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,07.08.75 in Benoni/ZAF,920​61.​Sandra Thier,A,23.05.79 in Graz/A,919​62.​Jana Azizi,D,01.03.90 in Mainz/D,917​63.​Alyssa Milano,USA,19.12.72 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,908​64.​Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,D,26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,877​65.​Deborah Shelton,USA,21.11.48 in Washington D.C./USA,873​66.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,24.06.79 in Karviná/CZE,869​67.​Isabelle Körner,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,850​67.​Linda Mürtz,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,850​69.​Sabine Lisicki,D,22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,846​70.​Sarah Bogen,D,25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,845​71.​Julia Görges,D,02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,826​72.​Angela Karpova,RUS,03.08.88 in ?,819​73.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,29.10.77 in Hannover/D,811​74.​Miley Cyrus,USA,23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,803​75.​Hayley Atwell,GB,05.04.82 in London/GB,794​76.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,10.12.77 in Montreal/CAN,787​77.​Inka Schneider,D,11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,784​78.​Elena Bruhn,D,28.09.78 in Oldenburg/D,781​78.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,14.11.77 in Karlsruhe/D,781​80.​Adriana Lima,BRA,12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BRA,779​81.​Sarah Gadon,CAN,04.04.87 in Toronto/CAN,775​82.​Britney Spears,USA,02.12.81 in McComb (Mississippi)/USA,772​83.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,766​84.​Jessica Biel,USA,03.03.82 in Ely (Minnesota)/USA,759​85.​Romy Hiller,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,758​86.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,748​87.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,743​88.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,742​89.​Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,USA,23.01.74 in Long Beach (Kalifornien)/USA,693​90.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,692​91.​Melissa Benoist,USA,04.10.88 in Littleton/USA,686​92.​Kristina Sterz,D,xx.07.74 in Lübeck/D,680​93.​Linda de Mol,NL,08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,679​94.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,661​95.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,10.02.97 in Atlanta (Georgia)/USA,659​96.​Magdalena Voigt,D,11.11.xx in Thüringen/D,650​97.​Emilia Clarke,GB,01.04.87 in London/GB,649​98.​Michelle Keegan,GB,03.06.87 in Stockport/GB,647​99.​Felicitas Woll,D,20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,644​100.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,11.07.90 in Villach/AUT,637​101.​Kendall Jenner,USA,03.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,628​102.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,22.11.84 in New York City/USA,627​103.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,22.03.96 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,620​104.​Emily Osment,USA,10.03.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,619​105.​Miriam Lange,D,10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,611​106.​Sophia Thomalla,D,06.10.89 in Berlin/D,609​107.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,16.03.86 in New York/USA,608​108.​Angelina Jolie,USA,04.06.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,599​109.​Anissa Kate,F,07.05.87 in Lyon/F,596​109.​Luisa Hartema,D,26.12.94 in Leer/D,596​111.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,xx.03.89 in xxx/D,594​112.​Vanessa Mai,D,02.05.92 in Backnang/D,593​113.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,23.10.84 São Carlos/BRA,587​114.​Bea Peters,D,29.01.82 in Achern/D,581​115.​Eva Imhof,D,30.05.78 in Darmstadt/D,578​116.​Angelique Kerber,D,18.01.88 in Bremen/D,569​117.​Lily Collins,GB,18.03.89 in Guildford/GB,565​118.​Stephanie Puls,D,xx.xx.80 in Luckenwalde/D,564​119.​Camila Cabello,CUB,03.03.97 in Cojimar/CUB,555​120.​Sylvia Hoeks,NL,01.06.83 in Maarheeze/NL,553​121.​Joan Severance,USA,23.12.58 in Houston (Texas)/USA,548​122.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,541​123.​Yvonne Strahovski,AUS,30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,540​124.​Valentina Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,539​125.​Diane Willems,BEL,18.04.85 in Eupen/BEL,538​126.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,03.12.85 in Berlin/D,535​127.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,05.03.74 in München/D,534​128.​Emma Roberts,USA,10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,529​129.​Nina Moghaddam,D,27.12.80 in Madrid/ESP,526​130.​Susanne Langhans,D,12.01.76 in Dresden/D,525​131.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,521​131.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,521​133.​Verona Pooth,D,30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,514​134.​Blake Lively,USA,25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,513​135.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,17.12.77 in Toronto/CAN,510​136.​Ruby O. Fee,D,07.02.96 in San Jose/CR,507​137.​Catherine Bell,USA,14.08.68 in London/GB,505​137.​Demi Lovato,USA,20.08.92 in Albuquerque (New Mexico)/USA,505​139.​Veronika Fasterova,CZE,08.10.87 in Prag/CZE,503​140.​Hillary Duff,USA,28.09.87 in Houston/USA,500​140.​Mariah Carey,USA,27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,500​142.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,12.01.76 in Würzburg/D,485​143.​Jessica Ginkel,D,12.08.80 in Berlin/D,481​144.​Antje Wöhnke,D,08.08.64 in Lüneburg(?)/D,480​145.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,479​145.​Jessica Chastain,USA,24.03.77 in Sacramento/USA,479​147.​Nadine Menz,D,01.01.90 in Bonn/D,478​148.​Shakira,COL,02.02.77 in Barranquilla/COL,475​149.​Maira Rothe,D,06.09.80 in Berlin/D,471​150.​Annett Möller,D,30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,470​151.​Jennifer Morrison,USA,12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,468​151.​Jordana Brewster,USA,26.04.80 in Panama Stadt/PAN,468​153.​Georgia Jones,USA,04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,465​154.​Caroline Wozniacki,DNK,11.07.90 in Odense/DNK,462​155.​Katie Holmes,USA,18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,460​156.​Anouschka Horn,D,10.06.67 in München/D,458​157.​Natalie Dormer,GB,11.02.82 in Reading/GB,457​158.​Laura Wontorra,D,26.02.89 in Bremen/D,453​159.​Annika Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.89 in Darmstadt/D,451​159.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,05.08.87 in Magntogorsk/RUS,451​161.​Laura Dünnwald,D,02.05.74 in Berlin/D,450​162.​Inez Bjørg David,DNK,06.02.82 in Århus/DNK,447​163.​Dorothee Bär,D,09.04.78 in Bamberg/D,441​164.​Vivien Wulf,D,14.01.94 in Erkrath/D,438​165.​Madeleine Wehle,D,06.01.68 in Caouth/D,437​166.​Rachel Miner,USA,29.07.80 in New York/USA,436​166.​Verena Kerth,D,18.07.80 München/D,436​168.​Lorena Rae,D,08.07.94 in Diepholz/D,435​169.​Alexandra Neldel,D,11.02.76 in Berlin/D,434​170.​Ariane Sommer,D,09.03.77 in Bonn/D,430​170.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,24.07.69 in New York City/USA,430​170.​Keira Knightley,GB,26.03.85 in Teddington/GB,430​173.​Audrina Patridge,USA,09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,428​173.​Nelly Furtado,PRT/CAN,02.12.78 in Victoria/CAN,428​175.​Susan Link,D,19.11.76 in Pößneck/D,425​176.​Julianne Hough,USA,20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,421​177.​Katrin Albsteiger,D,20.11.83 in Elchingen/D,419​178.​Beatrice Egli,CH,21.06.88 in Pfäffikon/CH,415​178.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,11.12.96 in Tarzana/USA,415​178.​Rachael Taylor,AUS,11.07.84 in Launceston/AUS,415​181.​Alida-Nadine Kurras,D,14.06.77 in Berlin/D,413​182.​Pamela Anderson,CAN/AUS,01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CAN,412​183.​Maria Menounos,USA,08.06.78 in Medford/USA,411​184.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,03.09.01 in Los Angeles/USA,408​185.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,06.01.82 in Reading/GB,407​186.​Anita Hofmann,D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,406​187.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,21.07.91 in Porto/PRT,405​188.​Emmy Rossum,USA,12.09.86 in New York City/USA,404​188.​Holly Valance,AUS,11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,404​190.​Emma Stone,USA,06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,403​190.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,03.05.94 in London/GB,403​192.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,04.10.94 in München/D,399​193.​Emily VanCamp,CAN,12.05.86 in Port Perry/CAN,397​193.​Susi Brandt,D,09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,397​195.​Mandy Grace (Capristo),D,21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,395​196.​Jena Malone,USA,21.11.84 in Sparks/USA,394​197.​Ashley Benson,USA,18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,393​198.​Gaby Lüeße,D,23.11.xx in Schleswig/D,392​199.​Jodie Marsh,GB,23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,390​200.​Jennifer Knäble,D,08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,389​201.​Asli Bayram,D/TUR,01.04.81 in Darmstadt/D,388​202.​Saoirse Ronan,IRL,12.04.94 in New York/USA,387​203.​Ilse DeLange,NL,13.05.77 in Almelo/NL,386​204.​Valea Scalabrino,D,24.07.90 in Berlin/D,385​205.​Anna Planken,D,12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,378​205.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,12.07.89 in Sydney/AUS,378​207.​Anja Petzold,D,22.04.70 in Dresden/D,375​208.​Abigail Clarke,GB,06.07.91 in xxxx/GB,372​209.​Bella Lesnik,D,xx.xx.83 in Wolfenbüttel/D,368​210.​Rihanna,BDS,20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,365​211.​Serena Salecker,D,24.12.XX in Gifhorn/D,358​212.​Elizabeth Gillies,USA,26.07.93 in Haworth/USA,356​213.​Laura Papendick,D,xx.xx.90 in Köln/D,353​213.​Stefanie Hertel,D,25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,353​215.​Vaile Fuchs,D,03.05.80 in Hamburg/D,350​216.​Rachelle Marie Lefèvre,CAN,01.02.79 in Montreal/CAN,347​217.​Sarah Connor,D,13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,345​218.​Arzu Bazman,D,12.12.77 in Berlin/D,342​219.​Alex Morgan,USA,02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,341​219.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,341​221.​Emily Ratajkowski,USA,07.06.91 in London/GB,339​221.​Maxi Biewer,D,24.05.64 in Berlin/D,339​223.​Angelina Heger,D,04.02.92 in Berlin/D,337​223.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,10.11.85 in Auckland/NZL,337​225.​Ana de Armas,CUB,30.04.88 in Havanna/CUB,335​225.​Georgia Salpa,IRL,14.05.85 in Athen/GRE,335​227.​Renée Weibel,CH,23.12.86 in Bern/CH,331​228.​Ania Niedieck,D,10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,330​228.​Maggie Grace,USA,21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,330​230.​Miriam Lahnstein,D,09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,326​230.​Yve Fehring,D,17.08.73 in Bielefeld/D,326​232.​Antonia Michalsky,D,10.07.90 in Hamburg/D,325​232.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,325​234.​Johanna Klum,D,12.07.80 in Berlin/D,324​234.​Julie Gonzalo,USA,09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/ARG,324​236.​Nina Agdal,DNK,26.03.92 in Hillerød/DNK,322​237.​Erica Durance,CAN,21.06.78 in Calgary/CAN,320​238.​Anna Torv,AUS,15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,319​238.​Ruth Moschner,D,11.04.76 in München/D,319​240.​Tanja Tischewitsch,D,18.08.89 in Hannover/D,317​241.​Gwyneth Paltrow,USA,27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,314​241.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,xx.xx.85 in Madrid/ESP,314​243.​Salma Hayek,MEX,02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/MEX,312​244.​Jasmin Wagner,D,20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,310​245.​Rachel Bilson,USA,25.08.81 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,309​246.​Clara Morgane,F,25.01.81 in Marseille/F,308​246.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,308​248.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,11.07.85 in Beja/P,304​249.​Ruth Hofmann,D,23.05.86 in Augsburg/D,302​250.​Bettina Cramer,D,16.10.69 in Berlin/D,300​250.​Halle Berry,USA,14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,300​252.​Kelli Berglund,USA,09.02.96 in xxxx/USA,299​253.​Sophie Turner,GB,21.02.96 in Northhampton/GB,298​254.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,14.06.68 in New York City/USA,297​255.​Amber Heard,USA,22.04.86 in Austin/USA,295​256.​Lauren Pope,GB,29.09.82 in Torquay/GB,293​257.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BRA,292​258.​Kristina Lüdke,D,22.07.67 in Hamburg/D,291​259.​Isabel Adjani,F,27.06.55 in Paris/F,288​259.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,04.05.98 in München/D,288​261.​Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner),D,24.03.60 in Hagen/D,287​262.​Brigitte Bardot,F,28.09.34 in Paris/F,285​262.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,285​264.​Margot Robbie,AUS,02.07.90 in Dalby/AUS,284​265.​Anja Heyde,D,06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,283​265.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,283​265.​Katja Burkard,D,21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,283​268.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,27.03.95 in Birmingham/GB,282​269.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,280​269.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,20.07.80 in Horizontina/BRA,280​271.​Andrea Petkovic,D,09.09.87 in Tuzla/BIH,278​272.​Kelly Brook,GB,23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,276​273.​Celine Bethmann,D,04.07.98 in Koblenz/D,275​273.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,275​275.​Eva Diederich,D,xx.xx.xx in (Düsseldorf)/D,274​275.​Jessica Simpson,USA,10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,274​275.​Lindsay Ellingson,USA,19.11.84 in San Diego/USA,274​278.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,18.10.81 in Linz/AUT,272​278.​Linda Zervakis,D/GRE,xx.xx.75 in Hamburg/D,272​278.​Stefanie Giesinger,D,27.08.96 in Kaiserslautern/D,272​281.​Sandra Ahrabian,D,22.03.79 in Teheran/IRN,271​282.​Lucy Hale,USA,14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,270​283.​Amelie Klever,D,26.06.94 in Hilden/D,267​283.​Anne Hathaway,USA,12.11.82 in New York/USA,267​285.​Morgan Fairchild,USA,03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,266​285.​Susanne Bormann,D,02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,266​287.​Eva Green,F,05.07.80 in Paris/F,264​288.​Monica Belluci,I,30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,263​289.​Jessy Wellmer,D,05.12.79 in Güstrow/D,262​290.​Minka Kelly,USA,24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,261​291.​Mara Bergmann,D,31.08.82 in Köln/D,259​291.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,259​293.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,18.01.92 in Vilnius/LIT,258​294.​Lindsay Lohan,USA,02.07.86 in New York/USA,257​295.​Roberta Bieling,D,27.02.75 in Bochum/D,256​296.​Rachael Leigh Cook,USA,04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,252​297.​Eliza Bennett,GB,17.03.92 in Reading/GB,251​298.​Birgit Schrowange,D,07.04.58 in Nehden/D,250​299.​Alizée Jacotey,F,21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,249​300.​Ashley Tisdale,USA,02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,248​300.​Elisha Cuthbert,CAN,30.11.82 in Calgary/CAN,248​300.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,11.05.99 in Lehigh Valley/USA,248​300.​Sydney Sierota,USA,21.04.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,248​304.​Ana Plasencia,D,19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,247​305.​Bettina Zimmermann,D,31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,244​306.​Ina Dietz,D,23.02.72 in Wolfenbüttel/D,240​307.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,238​308.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,xx.xx.79 in Mainz/D,236​308.​Stephanie Meißner,D,24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,236​310.​Melanie Kogler,A,18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,234​310.​Rita Ora,GB,26.11.90 in Prstina/SER,234​310.​Yana Gercke,D,26.01.92 in Marburg/D,234​313.​Camilla Belle,USA,02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,230​313.​Felicity Jones,GB,17.10.83 in Birmingham/GB,230​315.​Sandra Maria Gronewald (Meier),D,26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,228​316.​Susanne Seel,D,09.01.98 in Aktöbe/KAZ,226​317.​Magdalena Neuner,D,09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,225​318.​Linda Marlen Runge,D,11.03.86 in Marburg/D,223​318.​Mariangela Scelsi,I,03.04.84 in Ulm/D,223​318.​Theresa Underberg,D,06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,223​321.​Jennifer Love Hewitt,USA,21.02.79 in Waco/USA,222​321.​Nela Lee,D,28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,222​323.​Nina Bott,D,01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,221​324.​Beth Behrs,USA,26.12.85 in Lancaster/USA,219​324.​Janin Ullmann,D,14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,219​326.​Gail O´Grady,USA,23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,218​327.​Aline von Drateln,D,25.04.76 in Hamburg/D,217​327.​Beyonce Knowles,USA,04.09.81 in Houston/USA,217​329.​Eva Mähl,D,17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,216​329.​Joanna Krupa,POL,23.04.79 in Warschau/POL,216​329.​Lily James,GB,05.04.89 in Esher/GB,216​332.​Nora Koppen,D,08.09.89 in Köln/D,215​333.​Isabela Moner,USA,10.07.01 in Cleveland/USA,214​333.​Katherine Heigl,USA,24.11.78 in Washington D.C./USA,214​333.​Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),USA,15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,214​333.​Marylu-Saskia Poolman,D,27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,214​333.​Michelle Heaton,GB,19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,214​333.​Stana Katic,CAN,26.04.78 in Hamilton/CAN,214​339.​Alena Gerber,D,20.08.89 in München/D,212​340.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,211​341.​Andrea Kiewel,D,10.06.65 in Berlin/D,209​341.​Anna Nicole Smith,USA,28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07209​343.​Carolin Kebekus,D,09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,207​344.​Pinar Atalay,D/TUR,27.04.78 in Lemgo/D,206​344.​Ulrike Frank,D,01.02.69 in Stuttgart/D,206​346.​Daisy Ridley,GB,10.04.92 in London/GB,204​347.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,203​348.​Emily Deschanel,USA,11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,202​349.​Franziska Benz,D,06.12.88 in Würzburg/D,199​349.​Michelle Uhrig,D,20.01.96 in Berlin/D,199​351.​Chryssanthi Kavazi,GRE,28.01.89 in Wolfenbüttel/D,198​351.​Jodie Foster,USA,19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,198​353.​Heather Graham,USA,29.01.70 in Milwaukee/USA,197​354.​Ashley Greene,USA,21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,196​355.​Adrianne Curry,USA,06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,195​355.​Gemma Arterton,GB,12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,195​357.​Laura Marano,USA,29.11.95 in Los Angeles/USA,193​358.​Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),D,13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,192​359.​Birte Glang,D,15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,190​359.​Maria Wedig,D,14.02.84 in Potsdam/D,190​359.​Michaela Kaniber,D,14.09.77 in Bad Reichenhall/D,190​362.​Carrie Underwood,USA,10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,188​363.​Andrea Kaiser,D,13.02.82 in München/D,186​363.​Lejla-X (Schoen),D,05.12.84 in Hamburg/D,186​365.​Stacy Keibler,USA,14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,185​366.​AJ Lee,USA,19.03.87 in Union City/USA,184​367.​Aylin Tezel,D/TUR,1983 in Bünde/D,183​367.​Rosie Huntington-Whitley,GB,18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,183​367.​Saraya-Jade Bevis (Paige),GB,17.08.92 in Norwich/GB,183​370.​Josephine Skriver,DNK,14.03.93 in Kopenhagen/DNK,182​371.​Agnes Zimmermann,D,05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,181​371.​Katharina Witt,D,03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,181​373.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,06.02.89 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,180​373.​Vanessa Marano,USA,31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,180​375.​Liv Tyler,USA,01.07.77 in New York City/USA,179​375.​Sophie Schütt,D,09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,179​375.​Stefanie Heinzmann,CH,10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH,179​378.​Katrina Bowden,USA,19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,177​378.​Martha Hunt,USA,27.04.89 in Wilson/USA,177​378.​Olivia Holt,USA,05.08.97 in Germantown/USA,177​381.​Annette Frier,D,22.01.74 in Köln/D,176​381.​Cornelia Wehmeyer,D,19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,176​381.​Dannii Minogue,AUS,20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,176​381.​Pixie Lott,GB,12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,176​381.​Taylor Momsen,USA,16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,176​386.​A.J. Cook,CAN,22.07.78 in Oshawa/CAN,174​386.​Muriel Baumeister,A/D,24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,174​388.​Courtney Cox Arquette,USA,15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,173​388.​Katja Horneffer,D,13.08.68 in Göttingen/D,173​388.​Sanaz Saleh-Ebrahimi,D/IRN,xx.xx.xx in Teheran/IRN,173​391.​Susanne Tockan,D,xx.xx.82 in Hennigsdorf/D,171​392.​Jaimie Alexander,USA,12.03.84 in Greenville/USA,170​392.​Simone Thomalla,D,11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,170​394.​Amira Tröger,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,169​395.​Katherine Langford,AUS,29.04.96 in Perth/AUS,168​396.​Charlotte Engelhardt,NOR/D,11.07.78 in Oslo/NOR,167​397.​Doutzen Kroes,NL,23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,166​397.​Kaylani Lei,USA,05.08.80 in Singapur/SGP,166​399.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,08.10.93 in Budapest/HUN,165​399.​Lea Seydoux,F,01.07.85 in Paris/F,165​399.​Tina Ruland,D,09.10.66 in Köln/D,165​402.​Chantal Janzen,NL,05.09.79 in Tegelen/NL,164​402.​Naomi Scott,GB,06.05.93 in Hounslow/GB,164​404.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,28.12.78 in London/GB,163​404.​Iris Kavka,SLO,24.01.91 in ?/SLO,163​406.​Maggie Rogers,USA,25.04.94 in Easton/USA,162​406.​Maria Furtwängler,D,13.09.66 in München/D,162​408.​Annette Betz,D,? in München/D,161​408.​Catherine Vogel,D,18.10.81 in Wuppertal/D,161​410.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,31.10.93 in Fulda/D,160​410.​Julie Henderson,USA,05.03.86 in Houston/USA,160​412.​Katrin Huß,D,08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,159​413.​Pinar Tanrikolu,D,05.10.84 in Nürnberg/D,158​414.​Amy Adams,USA,20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,156​414.​Birgit Klaus,D,17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,156​414.​Lena Lotzen,D,11.09.93.in Würzburg/D,156​417.​Suzan Anbeh,D,08.03.70 in Oberhausen/D,155​418.​Fiona Erdmann,D,09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,154​419.​Tara Reid,USA,08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,152​419.​Verena Püschel,D,xx.xx.xx in Wismar/D,152​421.​Anne Willmes,D,17.02.78 in Attendorn/D,151​421.​Marlen Neuenschwander,D,26.04.89 in München(?)/D,151​421.​Pamela Großer,D,11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,151​424.​Tina Kaiser,D,26.10.77 in München/D,150​425.​Ann Kathrin Götze (Brömmel),D,06.06.89 in Emmerich am Rhein/D,149​425.​Katharina Boger,D,24.11.xx in xxx/KAZ,149​425.​Lyndsy Fonseca,USA,07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,149​425.​Nele Schenker,D,xx.xx.90 in Cottbus/D,149​429.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,21.11.1985 in Mission/CAN,148​430.​Julie Benz,USA,01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,147​430.​Micaela Schäfer,D,01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,147​432.​Katja Woywood,D,10.05.71 in Berlin/D,146​432.​Pia Toscano,USA,14.10.88 in Howard Beach/USA,146​432.​Sarah Tkotsch,D,02.02.88 in Köthen/D,146​432.​Svenja Jung,D,28.05.93 in Weroth/D,146​436.​Anna Heesch,D,07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,145​436.​Arianny Celeste,USA,12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,145​436.​Deborah Ann Woll,USA,07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,145​436.​Emily Blunt,GB,23.02.83 in London/GB,145​436.​Kaya Scodelario,GB,13.03.92 in London/GB,145​441.​Susanna Ohlen (Schumacher),D,xx.xx.82 in Köln(?)/D,144​442.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,22.06.82 in Göteborg/SWE,143​442.​Maria Voskania,D,09.12.87 in Jerewan/ARM,143​442.​Rachael Carpani,AUS,24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,143​445.​Angie Harmon,USA,10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,142​446.​Lana Turner,USA,08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,140​447.​Angourie Rice,AUS,01.01.01 in Perth/AUS,139​448.​Rosamund Pike,GB,27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,138​448.​Vanessa Jung,D,29.02.80 in München/D,138​450.​Julianne Moore,USA,03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,137​450.​Sophia Bush,USA,08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,137​452.​Kate Winslet,GB,05.10.75 in Reading/USA,136​453.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,26.01.92 in Fairfield/USA,135​454.​Daniela Aschenbach,D,12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,134​455.​Kara del Toro,USA,18.08.93 in Houston/USA133​455.​Toni Garrn,D,07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,133​457.​Britt Hagedorn,D,02.01.72 in Hamburg/D,132​457.​Katie Price,GB,22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,132​457.​Vanessa Carlton,USA,16.08.80 in Milford/USA,132​460.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,18.01.96 in Bolton/GB,130​460.​Sandy Mölling,D,27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,130​462.​Simone Panteleit,D,29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,129​463.​Cora Schumacher,D,26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,128​464.​Jasmin Schwiers,BEL,11.08.82 in Eupen/BEL,127​464.​Nina Heuser,D,26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,127​466.​Mascha Müller,D,08.05.84 in München/D,125​467.​Alexandra Kröber,D,18.04.82 in Berlin/D,124​467.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,124​467.​Katrin Heß,D,26.06.85 in Aachen/D,124​467.​Kylie Minogue,AUS,28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,124​467.​Leonore Bartsch,D,14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,124​472.​Dorothea Wierer,I,13.04.90 in Bruneck/I,122​473.​Katharina Rumpus (Rijhnen),D,14.05.93 in Heilbronn/D,121​473.​Nadine Krüger,D,26.06.77 in Berlin/D,121​473.​Steffi Brungs,D,10.01.89 in Siegburg/D,121​476.​Corinna Borau,D,19.03.87 in Stuttgart/D,120​476.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,120​476.​Michelle Williams,USA,09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,120​479.​Mary Muhsal,D,03.01.84 in Hamburg/D,119​480.​Lauren Cohan,USA,07.01.82 in Philadelphia/USA,118​480.​Tamara Ecclestone,GB,28.06.84 in Mailand/I,118​482.​Barbara Niven,USA/CAN,26.02.53 in Portland/USA,117​482.​Shania Twain,CAN,28.08.65 in Windsor/CAN,117​484.​Emilia Jones,GB,23.02.02 in London/GB,116​484.​Josephine Becker,D,04.05.99 in Darmstadt/D,116​484.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,116​484.​Tina Zemmrich,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,116​488.​Elsa Jean,USA,01.09.98 in Canton/USA,114​488.​Leah Gotti,USA,04.10.97 in Sherman/USA,114​490.​Alexandra Maria Lara,D/ROM,12.11.78 in Bukarest/ROM,113​490.​Lindsey Vonn,USA,18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,113​492.​Barbara Meier,D,25.07.86 in Amberg/D,112​492.​Josefine Preuß,D,13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,112​492.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,02.04.89 in Berlin/D,112​492.​Susanne Kronzucker,D,24.02.65 in Köln/D,112​496.​Anne Igartiburu,ESP,16.02.69 in Ellorio/ESP,111​496.​Zara Larsson,SWE,16.12.97 in Solna/SWE,111​498.​Angela Braun,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,110​498.​Cote de Pablo,USA,12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,110​498.​Gundula Gause,D,30.04.65 in Berlin/D,110​498.​Isabell Horn,D,31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D,110​498.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,13.03.95 in Vail/USA,110​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

503.​Aleksandra Bechtel,D,01.10.72 in Hilden/D,108​503.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,108​503.​Luise von Finckh,D,22.03.94 in Berlin/D,108​503.​Martina Hingis,CH,30.09.80 in Kosice/SVK,108​503.​Pauline Angert,D,04.09.95 in Köln/D,108​503.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,16.08.93 in Innsbruck/AUT,108​509.​Christa Stipp,D,xx.xx.90 in Bingen/D,107​510.​Annemarie Eilfeld,D,02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,106​510.​Brie Larson,USA,11.08.89 in Sacramento/USA,106​510.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,17.08.82 in Neunkirchen (Saar)/D,106​510.​Elizabeth Banks,USA,10.02.74 in Pittsfield/USA,106​510.​Eva LaRue,USA,27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,106​510.​Missy (Melissa) PeregrymCAN,16.06.82 in Montreal (Quebec)/CAN,106​510.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,02.11.70 in Gary/USA,106​517.​Alessia Cara,CAN,11.07.96 in Bramton/CAN,105​517.​Anja Kling,D,22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,105​517.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,105​517.​Sabine Sauer,D,22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,105​517.​Tatjana Kästel,D,20.03.82 in Karlsruhe/D,105​522.​Amalie Iuel,NOR,17.04.94 in Aalborg/DNK,104​522.​Carla Ossa,COL,28.06.85 in Medellin/COL,104​522.​Catherine Deneuve,F,22.10.43 in Paris/F,104​522.​Chelsea Small,USA,25.04.92 in Dever/USA,104​522.​Claudia Kleinert,D,31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,104​522.​Kate Upton,USA,10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,104​522.​Molly C. Quinn,USA,08.10.93 in Texacarna/USA,104​522.​Olivia Munn,USA,03.07.80 in Oklahoma/USA,104​530.​Aimee Teegarden,USA,10.10.89 in Downey/USA,103​530.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,103​530.​Laura Dahlmeier,D,22.08.93 in Garmisch/D,103​533.​Anna Hiltrop,D,xx.xx.xx in Oberhausen(?)/D,102​533.​Becky Lynch,IRL,30.01.87 in Dublin/IRL,102​533.​Eva Herman,D,09.11.58 in Emden/D,102​533.​Parminder Nagra,GB,05.10.75 in Leicester/GB,102​537.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,101​538.​Carmen Electra,USA,20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,100​539.​Karen Heinrichs,D,31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,99​539.​Kim Kardashian,USA,21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA,99​539.​Nadine Keßler,D,04.04.88 in Landstuhl/D,99​539.​Penelope Cruz,ESP,28.04.74 in Alcobendas/ESP,99​539.​Steffi Landerer,D,01.05.90 in Bad Saarow/D,99​544.​Conor Leslie,USA,10.04.91 in Millburn/USA,98​545.​Jelena Jensen,USA,07.10.81 in Los Angeles/USA,97​545.​Marietta Slomka,D,20.04.69 in Köln/D,97​547.​Chloe Sims,GB,03.11.82 in Newbury Park/GB,96​548.​Claire Holt,AUS,11.06.88 in Brisbane/AUS,95​548.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,01.09.96 in Oakland/USA,95​550.​Sabrina Staubitz,D,18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,94​551.​Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,D,11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,93​552.​Isabell Hertel,D,09.08.73 in Baden-Baden/D,92​552.​Jessica Lynn,USA,xx.xx.90 in New York/USA,92​552.​Kari Wuhrer,USA,28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,92​552.​Karlie Kloss,USA,03.08.92 in Chicago/USA,92​552.​Maria "Yotta" Hering,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,92​552.​Melanie Leupolz,D,04.04.94 in Wangen/D,92​558.​Eva Habermann,D,16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,91​558.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,16.11.77 in New York/USA,91​558.​Maike von Bremen,D,04.03.81 in Berlin/D,91​558.​Nikkala Stott,GB,01.02.83 in Middlesex/GB,91​562.​Jenna Dewan,USA,03.12.80 in Hartford/USA,90​562.​Josephine Schmidt,D,29.09.80 in Potsdam/D,90​562.​Nina Weisz,D,17.02.78 in Gießen/D,90​565.​Aline Abboud,D,23.01.88 in Berlin/D,89​565.​Ana Mena,ESP,25.02.97 in Estepona/ESP,89​567.​Claire Foy,GB,16.04.84 in Stockport/GB,88​567.​Claudia Schiffer,D,25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,88​567.​Cosma Shiva Hagen,D,17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,88​567.​Elisabeth Engstler,A,06.05.60 in Villach/A,88​567.​Gamze Senol,D,xx.xx.93 in Speyer/D,88​567.​Jennifer Connelly,USA,12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,88​573.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,13.04.77 in Frankenthal/D,87​573.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,08.05.73 in Münster/D,87​573.​Juliette Menke,D,24.06.81 in Bremen/D,87​573.​Mirka Pigulla,D,18.05.85 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,87​573.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,87​578.​Alyssa Arce,USA,27.02.92 in North Myrtle Beach/USA,86​578.​Anna Kraft,D,03.10.85 in Haan/D,86​578.​Beatrice Rosen,F,29.11.84 in New York City/USA,86​578.​Samara Weaving,AUS,23.02.92 in Adelaide/AUS,86​582.​Annika Jung,D,27.04.81 in Saarbrücken/D,85​582.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,28.10.86 in Hertfordshire/GB,85​582.​Doreen Seidel,D,19.09.85 in Chemnitz/D,85​582.​Eugenie Bouchard,CAN,25.02.94 in Westmound/CAN,85​582.​Gülcan Kamps,D,20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,85​582.​Jennette McCurdy,USA,26.06.92 in Long Beach/USA,85​582.​Palina Rojinski,D,21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,85​582.​Willa Holland,USA,18.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,85​590.​Christina Hendricks,USA,03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,84​590.​Davorka Tovilo,D/HRV,01.05.78 in Split/HRV,84​590.​Isla Fisher,GB/AUS,03.02.76 in Maskat/OMN,84​590.​Jessica Ostermünchner (Speth),D,xx.xx.84 in xxxxxxx/D,84​590.​Lena Terlau,D,12,08,93 in Herten/D,84​590.​Verena Zimmermann,D,07.11.79 in Köln/D,84​590.​Zooey Deschanel,USA,17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,84​597.​Amanda Tapping,CAN/GB,28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,83​597.​Becki Newton,USA,04.07.78 in New Haven/USA,83​597.​Cameron Diaz,USA,30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,83​597.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,17.01.95 in Manchester/GB,83​597.​Lea Wagner,D,15.08.94 in Wiesbaden/D,83​597.​Verena Wriedt,D,09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,83​603.​Annasophia Robb,USA,08.12.93 in Denver/USA,82​603.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,24.01.85 in Berlin/D,82​603.​Hannah Ferguson,USA,05.05.92 in San Angelo/USA,82​603.​Laure Boulleau,F,22.10.86 in Clermont/F,82​603.​Sandra Rieß,D,03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,82​608.​Becky G,USA,02.03.97 in Inglewood/USA,81​608.​Christine Neubauer,D,24.06.62 in München/D,81​608.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,20.09.88 in Düsseldorf /D,81​608.​Katherine McNamara,USA,22.11.95 in Kansas City (Missouri)/USA,81​612.​Bahar Kizil,D,05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,80​612.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,24.08.90 in Paris/F,80​612.​Gigi Hadid,USA,23.04.95 in Los Angeles/USA,80​612.​Sarah Michelle Gellar,USA,14.04.77 in New York City/USA,80​616.​Lotta Schelin,SWE,12.02.84 in Stockholm/SWE,79​616.​Stefanie Bock,D,14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,79​618.​Frida Aasen,NOR,05.12.94 in Kristiansand/NOR,78​618.​Katja Runiello,D,xx.xx.85 in Hameln/D,78​618.​Nora Tschirner,D,12.06.81 in Berlin/D,78​618.​Paris Hilton,USA,17.02.81 in New York City/USA,78​622.​Bella Thorne,USA,08.10.97 in Pembroke Pines/USA,77​622.​Ellen Page,CAN,21.02.87 in Halifax/CAN,77​622.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,xx.xx.89 in ?,77​622.​Silvia Laubenbacher,D,18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,77​626.​Emina Jahovic,SRB,15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,76​626.​Natalya Neidhart,CAN,27.05.82 in Calgary/CAN,76​628.​Christina Milian,USA,26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,75​628.​Ellie Goulding,GB,30.12.86 in Lyonshall/GB,75​630.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,27.04.92 in Hellín/ESP,74​630.​Christina Jolie,CZE,11.03.86 in ???/CZE,74​630.​Franziska van Almsick,D,05.10.78 in Berlin/D,74​630.​Lena Stiffel,D,30.06.95 in Gladbeck/D,74​634.​Bojana Krsmanovic,SER,01.03.92 in Belgrad/SER,73​634.​Melissa Deines,D,15.11.95 in ?/D,73​634.​Natalie Langer,D,24.10.81 in Hoyerswerda/D,73​637.​Amrei Haardt,D,18.08.89 in Köln/D,72​637.​Britta Hofmann,D,25.02.80 in Attendorn/D,72​637.​Kate Mara,USA,27.02.83 in Bedford (New York)/USA,72​637.​Kira Kosarin,USA,07.10.97 in New Jersey/USA,72​637.​Lena Goeßling,D,08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,72​637.​Marie Bäumer,D,07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,72​637.​Rachel Cook,USA,08.01.95 in Seattle/USA,72​644.​Anja Reschke,D,07.10.72 in München/D,71​644.​Sarah Tacke,D,xx.xx.xx in Oldenburg/D,71​646.​Alicia Witt,USA,21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,70​646.​Andrea Berg,D,28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,70​646.​Isabel May,USA,21.00.00 in Santa Monica/USA,70​646.​Janine Habeck,D,03.06.83 in Berlin/D,70​650.​Brittany Snow,USA,09.03.86 in Tampa (Folirda)/USA,69​650.​Eva Mendes,USA,05.03.74 in Miami/USA,69​650.​Leigh Lezark,USA,xx.xx.89 in New York/USA,69​653.​Evangeline Lilly,CAN,03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CAN,68​653.​Janine Wöller,D,02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,68​653.​Lea Michele,USA,29.08.86 in Bronx NYC/USA,68​653.​Miriam Gössner,D,21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,68​657.​Katja Studt,D,03.08.73 in Hamburg/D,66​657.​Khloe Terae,CAN,07.05.93 in Toronto/CAN,66​659.​Ali Krieger,USA,28.07.84 in Alexandria/USA,65​659.​Eva Brenner,D,02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,65​659.​Mariella Ahrens,D,02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,65​659.​Marina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,65​659.​Sarah Ulrich,D,13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,65​659.​Shannen Doherty,USA,12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,65​665.​Sarah Stork,D,06.02.87 in Dortmund/D,64​666.​Abigail Breslin,USA,14.04.96 in New York/USA,63​666.​Catherine Zeta-Jones,GB,25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,63​666.​Emily Bett Rickards,CAN,24.07.91 in Vancouver/CAN,63​666.​Julia Stegner,D,02.11.84 in München/D,63​666.​Michelle Borth,USA,19.08.78 in Secaucus/USA,63​671.​Friederike Sipp,D,07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,62​671.​Gillian Anderson,USA,09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,62​671.​Nastya Kunskaya,RUS,29.03.87 in ?/RUS,62​671.​Raffaela Fico,I,29.01.88 in Cercola/I,62​671.​Susan Hoecke,D,23.07.81 in Berlin/D,62​676.​Emilia Schüle,D,28.11.92 in Blagoweschtschensk/RUS,61​677.​Cathy Lugner,AUT,06.12.89 in Wittlich/AUT,60​677.​Elisabeth Seitz,D,04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,60​677.​Elodie Yung,F,22.02.81 in Paris/F,60​677.​Jasmin Weber,D,15.07.82 in Berlin/D,60​677.​Julia Klöckner,D,16.12.72 in Bad Kreuznach/D,60​677.​Ksenia Solo,LAT,08.10.87 in Riga/LAT,60​677.​Michelle (Tanja Hewer),D,15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,60​684.​Alison Brie,USA,29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,59​684.​Fatmire Bajramaj,D,01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YUG,59​684.​Franziska van der Heide,D,24.01.92 in Kassel/D,59​684.​Julia Koschitz,A,16.12.74 in Brüssel/BEL,59​684.​Katja Riemann,D,01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,59​684.​Lottie Moss,GB,09.01.98 in London/GB,59​684.​Maybritt Illner,D,12.01.65 in Berlin/D,59​684.​Michelle Dee,PHL,24.04.96 in Makati/PHL,59​684.​Michelle Trachtenberg,USA,11.10.85 in New York/USA,59​684.​Nikki Bella,USA,21.11.83 in San Diego/USA,59​684.​Saskia Alusalu,EST,14.04.94 in Joegeva/EST,59​695.​Candice Swanepoel,ZAF,20.10.88 in Mooi River/ZAF,58​695.​Stella Maxwell,GB/NZL,05.05.90 in Brüssel/BEL,58​695.​Tristin Mays,USA,10.06.90 in New Orleans/USA,58​698.​Christina Applegate,USA,25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,57​698.​Eva Padberg,D,27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,57​698.​Leigh-Anne Pinnock,GB,04.10.91 in High Wycombe/GB,57​698.​Mila Jovovich,USA,17.12.75 in Kiew/UKR,57​702.​Anja Leuenberger,CH,xx.xx.92 in xxxxx/CH,56​702.​Bianca Walter,D,31.03.90 in Dresden/D,56​702.​Elena Garcia Gerlach,D,21.11.85 in Frankfurt am Main/D,56​702.​Julia Niharika-Sen,D,28.04.67 in Kiel/D,56​702.​Lucy Pinder,GB,20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,56​702.​Marie Reim,D,08.05.00 in Köln/D,56​702.​Nicole Mieth,D,23.07.90 in Calw/D,56​709.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,18.06.89 in Hallein/A,55​709.​Claudia Reiterer,A,06.07.68 in Wien/A,55​709.​Cobie Smulders,CAN,03.04.82 in Vancouver/CAN,55​709.​Francine Jordi,CH,24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,55​709.​Sadie Sink,USA,16.04.02 in Brenham/USA,55​709.​Trish Stratus,CAN,18.12.75 in Richmond/CAN,55​715.​Adrienne Koleszár,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,54​715.​Caren Miosga,D,11.04.69 in Peine/D,54​715.​Geraldine Oliver,CH,05.06.67 in Marly/CH,54​715.​Maren Hammerschmidt,D,24.10.89 in Frankenberg/D,54​715.​Melanie Walsh,GB,08.07.80 in Watford/GB,54​715.​Naomi Watts,AUS,28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,54​715.​Sally Fitzgibbons,AUS,19.12.90 in Gerroa/AUS,54​722.​Emily Procter,USA,08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,53​722.​Esther Schweins,D,18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,53​722.​Laura Vandervoort,CAN,22.09.84 in Toronto/CAN,53​722.​Madison Pettis,USA,22.07.98 in Arlington (Texas)/USA,53​722.​Sara Carbonero,ESP,03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/ESP,53​722.​Shiri Appleby,USA,07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,53​722.​Wolke Hegenbarth,D,06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,53​729.​Alessandra Mussolini,I,30.12.62 in Rom/I,52​729.​Antonella Trapani,D/I,08.11.91 in Basel/CH,52​729.​Christina Surer,CH,26.03.74 in Basel/CH,52​729.​Lisa Mayer,D,02.05.96 in Gießen/D,52​729.​Rachel Nichols,USA,08.01.80 in Augusta/USA,52​729.​Renee (Young) Paquette,CAN,19.09.84 in xxxxx/CAN,52​729.​Sandra Kubicka,POL,22.01.94 in Lodz/POL,52​736.​Alexandra Kamps,D,29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,51​736.​Charlotte McKinney,USA,06.08.93 in Orlando/USA,51​736.​Emma Kuziara,GB,xx.xx.93 in Derby/GB,51​736.​Meghan Markle,USA,04.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,51​740.​Brie Bella,USA,21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,50​740.​Ellen Pompeo,USA,10.11.69 in Everett/USA,50​740.​Kattia Vides,D,xx.xx.89 in xxxxxx/COL,50​740.​Lisa Tomaschewsky,D,22.06.88 in Itzehoe/D,50​740.​Madeleine von Schweden,SWE,10.06.82 in Ekerö/SWE,50​740.​Madison Beer,USA,05.03.99 in Jericho/USA,50​740.​Morfydd Clark,GB,07.03.89 in Schweden/S,50​740.​Romina Becks,D,29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,50​740.​Sandra Bullock,D/USA,26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,50​749.​Alice Eve,GB,06.02.82 in London/GB,49​749.​Ryan Newman,USA,24.04.98 in Manhattan Beach/USA,49​749.​Sina Tkotsch,D,27.06.90 in Berlin/D,49​749.​Sissi Fahrenschon,D,02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),49​749.​Sopiko Guramishvili,GEO,01.01.91 in Tiflis/GEO,49​749.​Stefanie Kloß,D,31.10.84 in Bautzen/D,49​755.​Barbara Karlich,A,07.01.69 in Wien/A,48​755.​Danika Yarosh,USA,01.10.98 in Morristown/USA,48​755.​Julia Kleine,D,04.11.84 in Köln/D,48​755.​Maya Hawke,USA,08.07.98 in New York City/USA,48​755.​Poppy Drayton,GB,07.06.91 in xxxxx/GB,48​755.​Shanina Shaik,AUS,11.02.91 in Melbourne/AUS,48​761.​Carrie Coon,USA,24.01.81 in Copley Township/USA,47​761.​Jasmin Lord,D,06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,47​761.​Jennifer Garner,USA,17.04.72 in Houston/USA,47​761.​Kim Fisher,D,17.04.69 in Berlin/D,47​761.​Marie Christine Giuliani,A,26.02.65 in Wien/A,47​761.​Miriam Pielhau,D,12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D, + 12.07.1647​761.​Mischa Barton,GB/USA,24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,47​761.​Rebecca Ferguson,SWE,19.10.93 in Stockholm/SWE,47​761.​Sabrina Salerno,I,15.03.68 in Genua/I,47​770.​Caroline Beil,D,03.11.66 in Hamburg/D,46​770.​Ekatarina Leonova,RUS,23.04.87 in Wolgograd/RUS,46​770.​India Summer,USA,26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,46​770.​Lea Marlen Woitack,D,29.03.87 in Hannover/D,46​770.​Linda Hesse,D,22.05.87 in Halberstadt/D,46​770.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,21.01.83 in Montreal/CAN,46​770.​Melonie Mac,USA,21.11.1986 in Hawaii/USA,46​777.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,23.08.95 in New Jersey/USA,45​777.​Cindy Crawford,USA,20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,45​777.​Denise Zich,D,07.12.75 in Wolfen/D,45​777.​Ellen Frauenknecht,D,xx.02.78 in Heilbronn/D,45​777.​Hadiya Hohmann,D,28.06.68 in ?/D,45​777.​Iris Berben,D,12.08.50 in Detmold/D,45​777.​Julia Scharf,D,03.01.81 in Gera/D,45​777.​Maike Jäger,D,05.04.xx in Kiel/D,45​777.​Olivia Schough,SWE,11.03.91 in Falkenberg/SWE,45​777.​Paz Vega,ESP,02.01.76 in Sevilla/ESP,45​777.​Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),USA,24.10.81 in Singapur/SGP,45​788.​Alexis Bledel,USA,16.09.81 in Houston/USA,44​788.​Jelena Dokic,CRO,12.04.83 in Osijek/CRO,44​788.​Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, USA,10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,44​788.​Kathy Weber,D,10.09.80 in Steinheim/D,44​788.​Lauren Cimorelli,USA,12.08.98 in Sacramento/USA,44​788.​Manuela Alvarez Hernandez,COL,xx.xx.95 in Medellin/COL,44​788.​Rose Leslie,GB,09.02.87 in Aberdeen/GB,44​788.​Sara Nuru,D,19.08.89 in Erding/D,44​788.​Sarah Hagen,USA,18.11.89 in xxxx/USA,44​788.​Sasha Grey,USA,14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,44​798.​Amanda Bynes,USA,03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,43​798.​Hailey Bieber (Baldwin),USA,22.11.96 in Tucson (Arizona)/USA,43​798.​Ivonne Schönherr,D,20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,43​798.​January Jones,USA,05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,43​798.​Patricia Küll,D,? in München/D,43​803.​Annalena Baerbock,D,15.12.80 in Hannover/D,42​803.​Christina Plate,D,21.04.65 in Berlin/D,42​803.​Diana Amft,D,07.11.75 in Gütersloh/D,42​803.​Garbiñe Muguruza,ESP,08.10.93 in Caracas/VEN,42​803.​Lilli Hollunder,D,05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,42​803.​Sophia Thiel,D,13.03.95 in xxxxxx/D,42​803.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,03.11.94 in ?,42​810.​Anne Menden,D,05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,41​810.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,29.11.68 in Erlangen/D,41​810.​Funda Vanroy,D,24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D,41​810.​Lili Reinhart,USA,13.09.96 in Cleveland/USA,41​810.​Miriam Rathmann,D,12.07.87 in ?,41​810.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,09.04.94 in Nova Trento/BRA,41​816.​Amanda Righetti,USA,04.04.83 in St. George/USA,40​816.​Anna Sophia Claus,D,31.05.94 in Köln/D,40​816.​Francesca Lollobrigida,I,07.02.91 in Frascati/I,40​816.​Joey King,USA,30.07.99 in Los Angeles/USA,40​816.​Martina Hill,D,14.06.74 in Berlin/D,40​816.​Nicole Meyer,ZAF,xx.xx.91 in xxxxx/ZAF,40​816.​Rebecca Hall,GB,19.05.82 in London/GB,40​816.​Saskia Valencia,D,21.07.64 in Rostock/D,40​816.​Stephanie Stumph,D,07.07.84 in Dresden/D,40​825.​Anja Nejarri,D,12.04.75 in Köln/D,39​825.​Ela Weber,D,13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,39​825.​Henrike Fehrs,D,13.05.84 in Hamburg/D,39​825.​Janina Flieger,D,22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,39​825.​Sarah Romert,D,13.12.94 in Buxheim/D,39​830.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,02.10.69 in Geldern/D,38​830.​Diana Staehly,D,31.10.77 in Köln/D,38​830.​Josephine Henning,D,08.09.89 in Trier/D,38​830.​Lucy Lawless,NZL,29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,38​830.​Maggie (Margaret ) Dwyer,D/USA,12.07.1985 in New York/USA,38​830.​Monica Cruz Sánchez,ESP,16.03.77 in Madrid/ESP,38​830.​Paula Patton,USA,05.12.75 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,38​830.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,19.09.74 in Skellefteå/SWE,38​838.​Christina Zierl (Dolly Dollar),D,12.07.62 in München/D,37​838.​Gina Lewandowski,USA,13.04.85 in Coopersberg/USA,37​838.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,37​838.​Jessica Höötmann,D,06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,37​838.​Jessica Lowndes,CAN,08.11.88 in Vancouver/CAN,37​838.​Jolee Love,D,04.01.89 in xxxx/D,37​838.​Juliane Hielscher,D,09.05.63 in Hamburg/D,37​838.​Kim Wilde,GB,18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,37​838.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,31.10.90 in Berlin/D,37​838.​Piret Järvis,EST,06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,37​838.​Rachel Weisz,GB,07.03.79 in London/GB,37​838.​Sophia Loren,I,20.03.34 in Rom/I,37​838.​Tina Weirather,LIC,24.05.89 in Vaduz/LIC,37​851.​Elyse Taylor,AUS,20.10.86 in xxxx/AUS,36​851.​Jane Levy,USA,29.12.89 in Los Angeles/USA,36​851.​Jenny McCarthy,USA,01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,36​851.​Juliane Hennig,D,1975 in Freiberg/D,36​851.​Meg Chambers Steedle,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxx/USA,36​851.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,36​851.​Petra Benova,SVK,xx.xx.89 in ?/SVK,36​851.​Stefanie Stappenbeck,D,11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,36​859.​Carolin Nitra,D,26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,35​859.​Ella Purnell,GB,17.11.96 in London/GB,35​859.​Jana Kramer,USA,02.12.83 in Detroit/USA,35​859.​Janine Kunze,D,20.03.74 in Köln/D,35​859.​Laura Angel,CZE,16.10.74 in Prag/CZE,35​859.​Laura Lopez,D,24.06.91 in Karlsruhe/D,35​859.​Lucy Boynton,GB,17.01.94 in New York/USA,35​859.​Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),D,06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,35​859.​Rosanna Rocci,I,28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,35​859.​Rose McGowan,USA,05.09.73 in Florenz/I,35​869.​Katie Melua,GB/GEO,16.09.84 in Kutaissi/GEO,34​869.​Kosovare Asllani,SWE,29.07.89 in Kristianstad/SWE,34​869.​Larissa Marolt,CH,10.06.92 in Sankt Kanzian/CH,34​869.​Leighton Meester,USA,09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,34​869.​Marisa Ehret,D,31.08.96 in Ansbach/D,34​869.​Nikki Cox,USA,02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,34​869.​Nora Holstad,NOR,20.03.87 in Sandefjord/NOR,34​869.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,05.12.63 in xxxx/ISL,34​869.​Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,USA,27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,34​869.​Viki Odintcova,RUS,15.11.93 in Sankt Petersburg/RUS,34​879.​Estefania Küster,D,28.07.79 in Asunción/PRY,33​879.​Heisse Lola,?,11.10.90 in ?/?,33​879.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,10.11.99 in Chicago/USA,33​879.​Laura Ludwig,D,13.01.86 in Berlin/D,33​879.​Motsi Mabuse,D/ZAF,11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZAF,33​879.​Paula Abdul,USA,19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,33​879.​Shenae Grimes,CAN,24.01.89 in Toronto/CAN,33​879.​Sofia Vergara,COL,10.07.72 in Barranquilla/COL,33​879.​Susanne Schöne,D,06.09.82 in Dresden/D,33​879.​Taylor Cole,USA,29.04.84 in Arlington/USA,33​879.​Uma Thurman,USA,29.04.70 in Boston/USA,33​879.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,01.12.88 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,33​891.​Andrea Otto,D,02.06.75 in Rohrbach/D (?),32​891.​Brit Marling,USA,07.08.83 in Chicago/USA,32​891.​Ines Lutz,D,15.06.83 in München/D,32​891.​Keeley Hazell,GB,18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,32​891.​Leah Remini,USA,15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,32​891.​Morgan Reid,USA,13.06.95 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,32​891.​Patricia Schäfer,D,14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,32​891.​Sienna Miller,GB/USA,28.12.81 in New York/USA,32​891.​Wendela Horz,D,09.12.69 in Speyer/D,32​900.​Demi Moore,USA,11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,31​900.​Elizabeth Turner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxx /USA,31​900.​Hannah Bohnekamp,D,23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,31​900.​Lana Parrilla,USA,15.07.77 in Brooklyn/USA,31​900.​Marisa Miller,USA,06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,31​900.​Marlene Dietrich,D/USA,27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,31​900.​Melissa Joan Hart,USA,18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,31​900.​Mirjana Zuber,CH,02.02.93 in xxxx/CH,31​900.​Olga Kurylenko,UKR,14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UKR,31​900.​Sharon Berlinghoff,D,08.01.95 in Hamburg/D,31​910.​Alba Baptista,PRT/BRA,10.07.97 in Lissabon/PRT,30​910.​Ali Larter,USA,28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,30​910.​Caroline Munro,GB,16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,30​910.​Cleo van Eden,D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,30​910.​Florentine Lahme,D,21.07.74 in Berlin/D,30​910.​Gina Lückenkemper,D,21.11.96 in Hamm/D,30​910.​Jeri Ryan,USA,22.02.68 in München/D,30​910.​Kelly Bensimon,USA,01.05.68 in Rockford/USA,30​910.​Kim Hnizdo,D,xx.xx.96 in Bad Homburg/D,30​910.​Lady GaGa,USA,20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,30​910.​Laetitia Casta,F,11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,30​910.​Lara Gut,CH,27.04.91 in Sorengo/CH,30​910.​Magdalena Brzeska,D,14.01.78 in Gdingen/POL,30​910.​Marina Marx,D,01.10.90 in Ulm/D,30​910.​Nicola Peltz,USA,09.01.95 in Westchester County/USA,30​910.​Thandie Newton,GB,06.11.72 in London/GB,30​910.​Vanessa Huppenkothen,MEX,24.06.85 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,30​927.​Andrea Sawatzki,D,23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,29​927.​Bernadette Kaspar,A,12.02.84 in Graz/A,29​927.​Charlotte Wessels,NL,13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,29​927.​Hannah Jeter (Davis),USA,05.05.90 in Saint Thomas/USA,29​927.​Jessica Kastrop,D,15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,29​927.​Josie Maran,USA,08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,29​927.​Karen Webb,D,21.09.71 in London/GB,29​927.​Kristen Bell,USA,18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,29​927.​Kristin Stark,D,21.10.89 in Gadebusch/D,29​927.​Lili Simmons,USA,23.07.92 in La Jolla/USA,29​927.​Lucy Mecklenburgh,GB,24.08.91 in London/GB,29​927.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,07.11.90 in Paris/F,29​927.​Natalie Alison,A,13.06.78 in Wien/A,29​927.​Natalie Marie Coyle (Eva Marie),USA,19.09.84 in Walnut Creek/USA,29​927.​Odette Annable,USA,10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,29​927.​Patricia Kaas,F,05.12.66 in Forbach/F,29​927.​Renee Olstead,USA,18.06.89 in Houston/USA,29​927.​Sara Jean Underwood,USA,26.03.84 in Portland/USA,29​927.​Taylor Marie Hill,USA,05.03.96 in Colorado/USA,29​927.​Zoey Deutch,USA,10.11.94 in Los Angeles/USA,29​947.​Amber Valletta,USA,09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,28​947.​Annabella Zetsch,D,xx.xx.93 in Bautzen/D,28​947.​Annica Hansen,D,16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,28​947.​Betty Nguyen,USA,31.12.69 in Saigon/VNM,28​947.​Caro Daur,D,12.03.95 in Hamburg/D,28​947.​Dianna Agron,USA,30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,28​947.​Emily DiDonato,USA,24.02.91 in New York/USA,28​947.​Katie Cassidy,USA,25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,28​947.​Kristina Bröring-Sprehe,D,28.10.86 in Lohne/D,28​947.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,01.02.87 in Bac Ninh/VN,28​947.​Manuela Schwesig,D,13.05.74 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,28​947.​Marleen Lohse,D,28.02.84 in Soltau/D,28​947.​Sarah Joelle Jahnel,D,20.07.89 in Aachen/D,28​947.​Senna Guemmour,D,28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,28​947.​Tanja Lanäus,D,16.07.71 in Köln/D,28​947.​Vanessa Von der Forst,D,xx.xx.94 in Münster/D,28​963.​Astrid Wallmann,D,15.08.79 in Landau/D,27​963.​Bettina Tietjen,D,05.01.60 in Wuppertal/D,27​963.​Billie Eilish,USA,18.12.01 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,27​963.​Charlie Riina,CAN,04.01.84 in Toronto(?)/CAN,27​963.​Christina Ricci,USA,12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,27​963.​Dua Lipa,GB,22.08.95 in London/GB,27​963.​Eva Longoria,USA,15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,27​963.​Gemma Atkinson,GB,16.11.84 in Bury/GB,27​963.​Heike Trinker,D,17.06.61 in Hagen/D,27​963.​Hunter King,USA,19.10.93 in Ventura County (Kalifornien)/USA,27​963.​Italia Ricci,CAN,29.10.86 in Richmond Hill/CAN,27​963.​Jeanninne Michaelsen,D,23.12.81 in Köln/D,27​963.​Lana Tailor,CAN,18.04.87 in Sudbury (Ontario)/CAN,27​963.​Lola Weippert,D,31.03.96 in xxx/D,27​963.​Marion Cotillard,F,30.09.75 in Paris/F,27​963.​Melanie Skykes,GB,07.08.70 in Ashton-under-Lyne/GB,27​963.​Sonia Liebing,D,06.09.89 in Köln/D,27​963.​Sonja Zietlow,D,13.05.68 in Bonn/D,27​963.​Teri Hatcher,USA,08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,27​982.​Denise Richards,USA,17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,26​982.​Elizabeth Taylor,GB,27.02.32 in Hampstead/GB,26​982.​Erin Andrews,USA,04.05.78 in Lewiston/USA,26​982.​Joy Lee Juana Abiola,D,29.06.91 in Berlin/D,26​982.​Julia Wiedemann,D,03.03.96 in Troisdorf/D,26​982.​Katrin Bauerfeind,D,21.07.82 in Aalen/D,26​982.​Kelly Rohrbach,USA,21.01.90 in Greenwich (Connecticut)/USA,26​982.​Mena Suvari,USA,13.02.79 in Newport/USA,26​982.​Rachel Stevens,GB,09.04.78 in London/GB,26​982.​Sarina Nowack,D,03.12.93 in Bohlsen/D,26​982.​Simone Stelzer,D,01.01.69 in Wien/A,26​982.​Valentina Zelyaeva,RUS,11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,26​994.​Alexa Chung,GB,05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,25​994.​Arina Perchik,RUS,15.02.91 in Toliatti/RUS,25​994.​Claudelle Deckert,D,25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,25​994.​Gabriela Koukalova,CZE,01.11.89 in Jablonec n.N./CZE,25​994.​Genevieve Morton,ZAF,09.07.86 in Benoni/ZAF,25​994.​Lacey Chabert,USA,30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,25​994.​Laura Feiersinger,AUT,05.04.93 in Saalfelden/AUT,25​994.​Marisol Nichols,USA,02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,25​994.​Miriam Pede,D,28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,25​994.​Nicki Minaj,TTO,08.12.82 in Saint James/TTO,25​994.​Olivia Burkhart,D,18.10.96 in Emmerdingen/D,25​994.​Sarah Hyland,USA,24.11.90 in New York City/USA,25​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

1006.​Juliane Werding,D,19.06.56 in Essen/D,24​1006.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,21.12.96 in Phoenix/USA,24​1006.​Leona Lewis,GB,03.04.85 in Islington/GB,24​1006.​Martina Gedeck,D,14.09.61 in München/D,24​1006.​Rebecca Immanuel,D,13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,24​1006.​Robin Meade,USA,21.04.69 in New London/USA,24​1006.​Sarah Jessica Parker,USA,15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,24​1006.​Sarah Wayne Callies,USA,01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,24​1006.​Sofia Resing,BRA,25.09.91 in Porto Alegre/BRA,24​1006.​Solveig Mork Hansen,DNK,13.04.95 in xxx/DNK,24​1006.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,14.12.80 in Hamburg/D,24​1006.​Torrie Wilson,USA,24.07.75 in Boise/USA,24​1006.​Yvonne Willicks,D,08.12.70 in Kamp-Lintfort/D,24​1019.​Alisar Ailabouni,A,21.03.89 in Damaskus/SYR,23​1019.​Bella Hadid,USA,09.10.96 in Los Angeles/USA,23​1019.​Charisma Carpenter,USA,23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,23​1019.​Doreen Steinert,D,04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,23​1019.​Gwen Stefani,USA,03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,23​1019.​Heather Locklear,USA,25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,23​1019.​Ingrid Steeger,D,01.04.47 in Berlin/D,23​1019.​Julia O. Volkova,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,23​1019.​Juliane Möcklinghoff,D,21.02.79 in Münster/D,23​1019.​Karina Sarkissova,RUS/A,26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,23​1019.​Lana Del Rey,USA,21.06.86 in New York/USA,23​1019.​Laura Cremaschi,I,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/I,23​1019.​Petra Schwarzenberg,D,xx.xx.xx in (Bayern)/D,23​1019.​Rhona Mitra,GB,09.0876 in Paddington/GB,23​1019.​Romy Schneider,D/F,23.09.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.83 in Paris,23​1019.​Sandra Maischberger,D,25.08.66 in München/D,23​1019.​Uschi Dämmrich von Luttitz,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,23​1036.​Amy Childs,GB,07.06.90 in Barking/GB,22​1036.​Anna Lena Class,D,xx.xx.81 in München/D,22​1036.​Ann-Katrin Schröder,D,xx.xx.xx in Holstein/D,22​1036.​Bettina von Schimmelmann,D,xx.xx.75 in München(?)/D,22​1036.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,30.01.90 in Mexico-Stadt/MEX,22​1036.​Erin Moriarty,USA,24.06.94 in New York City/USA,22​1036.​Fabienne Rothe,D,09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,22​1036.​Freya Allan,GB,06.09.01 in Oxfordshire/GB,22​1036.​Hege Bøkko,NOR,05.09.91 in Hønefoss/NOR,22​1036.​Ilka Bessin (Cindy aus Marzahn),D,xx.xx.71 in Berlin(?)/D,22​1036.​Isabella Hübner,D,08.06.66 in München/D,22​1036.​Karolina Kurkova,CZE,28.02.84 in Dĕčin/CZE,22​1036.​Kim Heinzelmann,D,1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,22​1036.​Lisa-Marie Koroll,D,26.12.97 in Eisenach/D,22​1036.​Maisie Williams,GB,15.04.97 in Bristol/GB,22​1036.​Melissa Satta,I,07.02.86 in Boston/USA,22​1036.​Michaela Koschak,A,1977 in Berlin/D,22​1036.​Miriam Wimmer,D,04.07.83 in München/D,22​1036.​Sarah Douglas,GB,12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,22​1036.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,09.11.69 in Zenica/BIH,22​1036.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,26.07.00 in Wellington/NZL,22​1036.​Yvonne Burbach,D,10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,22​1058.​Ana Braga,BRA,04.12.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,21​1058.​Carina Dengler,D,11.11.94 in Neumarkt/D,21​1058.​Courtney Eaton,AUS,06.01.96 in Bunbury/AUS,21​1058.​Emily Browning,AUS,07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,21​1058.​Evan Rachel Wood,USA,07.09.87 in Raleigh/USA,21​1058.​Heike Makatsch,D,13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,21​1058.​Holly Madison,USA,23.12.79 in Astoria (Oregon)/USA,21​1058.​Inka Bause,D,21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,21​1058.​Isabel Zimmermann (Honeyball),D,? in ?,21​1058.​Janina Isabell Bartoly,D,28.06.82 in Berlin/D,21​1058.​Karin Schubert,D,26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,21​1058.​Kathrin Osterode,D,29.10.1982 in Wipperfürth/D,21​1058.​Kelly Rowan,CAN,26.01.65 in Ottawa/CAN,21​1058.​Lilian Klebow,D,31.10.79 in München/D,21​1058.​Nina Heinemann,D,16.04.80 in Münster/D,21​1058.​Sandra (Ann Lauer, Cretu) Menges,D,18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,21​1058.​Sibel Kekilli,D,16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,21​1058.​Simone Hanselmann,D,06.12.79 in München/D,21​1058.​Tina Kay,LIT,23.04.85 in xxxxx/LIT,21​1058.​Trieste Kelly Dunn,USA,14.01.81 in Provo/USA,21​1078.​Ali Landry,USA,21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,20​1078.​Alina Süggeler,D,06.05.86 in ?,20​1078.​Amy Mußul,D,24.04.91 in Berlin/D,20​1078.​Andrea Vannnahme,D,xx.xx.68 in Beckum/D,20​1078.​Britta Steffen,D,16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,20​1078.​Deborah Francois,BEL,24.05.87 in Lüttich/BEL,20​1078.​Francisca Urio,D,06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,20​1078.​Friederike Becht,D,XX.XX.86 in Bad Bergzabern/D,20​1078.​Hanna Selena,D,xx.xx.xx in Fürth/D,20​1078.​Jenny Frost,GB,22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,20​1078.​Joss Stone,USA,11.04.87 in Dover/GB,20​1078.​Julia Gaudermann,D,17.04.92 in Gießen/D,20​1078.​Kelsea Nicole Ballerini,USA,12.09.93 in Knoxville (Tennessee)/USA,20​1078.​Leelee Sobieski,USA,10.06.83 in New York City/USA,20​1078.​Lisa Martinek,D,11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,20​1078.​Olivia Cooke,GB,27.12.93 in Oldham/GB,20​1078.​Paige Spiranac,USA,26.03.93 in Wheat Ridge/USA,20​1078.​Petra Frey,A,27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,20​1078.​Regina Halmich,D,22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,20​1078.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,20​1078.​Tanja Bauer,A,22.04.69 in Wien/A,20​1078.​Victoria Beckham,GB,17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,20​1078.​Xenia Georgia Assenza,D,15.12.90 in Hamburg/D,20​1078.​Zoe Saldana,USA,19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,20​1102.​Astrid Frohloff,D,21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,19​1102.​Blanka Vlasic,HRV,08.11.83 in Split/HRV,19​1102.​Carla Gugino,USA,29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,19​1102.​Christina Rann,D,xx.xx.82 in Hamburg/D,19​1102.​Christina Stürmer,A,09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,19​1102.​Diana Lueger,A,14.02.80 in Wien/A,19​1102.​Elle Fanning,USA,09.04.98 in Conyers/USA,19​1102.​Franziska Rubin,D,19.05.68 in Hannover/D,19​1102.​Holly Peers,GB,30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,19​1102.​Ines Cudna,POL,25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/POL,19​1102.​Isabeli Fontana,BRA,04.07.83 in Curitiba/BRA,19​1102.​Jana Wosnitza,D,07.10.93 in Köln/D,19​1102.​Jennifer Ulrich,D,18.10.84 in Berlin/D,19​1102.​Julia Dietze,D,09.01.81 in Marseille/F,19​1102.​Julia Engelmann,D,13.05.92 in Bremen/D,19​1102.​Katharina Böhm,A,20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,19​1102.​Katja KippingD,18.01.78 in Dresden/D,19​1102.​Kim Catrell,CAN/GB,21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,19​1102.​Loona - Marie-Jose van der Kolk,NL,16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,19​1102.​Marilyn Monroe,USA,01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62,19​1102.​Natasha Poly,RUS,12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,19​1102.​Renée O’Connor,USA,15.02.71 in Katy/USA,19​1102.​Robin Holzken,NL,19.04.97 in ?/NL,19​1102.​Sylvia Walker,D,16.02.75 in Zwenkau/D,19​1102.​Tialda van Slogteren,NL,22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,19​1127.​Alicia Silverstone,USA,04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,18​1127.​Andrea Botez,CAN/ROM,? in ?,18​1127.​Audrey Hepburn,GB,04.05.29 in Ixelles/B,18​1127.​Autumn Reeser,USA,21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,18​1127.​Claire Forlani,GB,01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,18​1127.​Ellenie Salvo Gonzales,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,18​1127.​Fernanda Motta,BRA,01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,18​1127.​Henriette Richter-Röhl,D,09.01.82 in Berlin/D,18​1127.​Hope Solo,USA,30.07.81 in Richland/USA,18​1127.​Ilse Aigner,D,07.12.64 in Feldkirchen/D,18​1127.​Isild Le Bosco,F,22.11.82 in Paris/F,18​1127.​Jennifer Delgado,USA,21.10.79 in ?,18​1127.​Jessica Stroup,USA,23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,18​1127.​Julia Roberts,USA,28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,18​1127.​Maggie Q,USA,22.05.79 in Honolulu/USA,18​1127.​Maja Lehrer,D,17.06.90 in Singen/D,18​1127.​Marina Hutterer,A,12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,18​1127.​Marloes Horst,NL,08.03.89 in Utrecht/NL,18​1127.​Nina Eichinger,D,05.09.81 in München/D,18​1127.​Sarah Mangione,D,18.05.90 in Wolfsburg/D,18​1127.​Sigrid Hutterer,A,09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,18​1127.​Tessa Bergmeier,D,04.08.89 in Hamburg/D,18​1127.​Tiffany DollF,20.05.86 in Cherbourg/F,18​1127.​Uschi Glas,D,02.03.44 in Landau/D,18​1127.​Victoria Principal,USA,03.01.50 in Fukuoka/JPN,18​1152.​Barbara Schett,A,10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,17​1152.​Behati Prinsloo,NAM,16.05.89 in Grootfontein/NAM,17​1152.​Bridget Regan,USA,03.02.82 in San Diego/USA,17​1152.​Carmen Nebel,D,24.07.56 in Grimma/D,17​1152.​Cassie Scerbo,USA,30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,17​1152.​Darlene Vogel,USA,25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,17​1152.​Diana, Princess of WalesGB,01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB, + 13.08.1997,17​1152.​Frauke Petry,D,01.06.75 in Dresden/D,17​1152.​Jana Julie Kilka,D,16.05.87 in München/D,17​1152.​Katya Sambuca,RUS,27.08.91 in Leningrad (Sankt Petersburg)/RUS,17​1152.​Laura Gemser,IDN,05.10.50 in Surabaya/IDN,17​1152.​Lisa-Marie Viebrock,D,02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/ESP,17​1152.​Madison Reed,USA,28.02.95 in Hollywood/USA,17​1152.​Monica Ivancan,D,02.07.77 in Stuttgart/D,17​1152.​Nadine Leopold,A,07.01.94 in Wolfsberg/A,17​1152.​Paula SchrammD,11.10.89 in Potsdam/D,17​1152.​Paulina Krasa,D,xx.xx.90 in ?/D,17​1152.​Red Dela Cruz,PHI,09.10.92 in Quezon City/PHI,17​1152.​Vanessa Meisinger,D,30.07.91 in Nürnberg/D,17​1171.​Alexandra Maquet (Alma),F,27.09.88 in Lyon/F,16​1171.​Allison Stokke,USA,22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,16​1171.​Amy Schumer,USA,01.06.87 in New Vork/USA,16​1171.​Andie MacDowell,USA,21.04.58 in Gaffney/USA,16​1171.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,16.04.87 in Düsseldorf/D,16​1171.​Christine Theiss,D,22.02.80 in Greiz/D,16​1171.​Elizabeth Leil,USA,25.03.92 in Williamson/USA,16​1171.​Erika Eleniak,USA,29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,16​1171.​Eva Padlock,ESP,13.05.84 in Barcelona/ESP,16​1171.​Flavia Reinert,BRA,05.10.86 in Joinville (Santa Catarina)/BRA,16​1171.​Isabelle Cornish,AUS,24.07.94 in xxx/AUS,16​1171.​Joey Grit Winkler,D,04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,16​1171.​Julia Ann,USA,08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1171.​Julie Banderas,USA,25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,16​1171.​Karolina Lodyga,D,13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/POL,16​1171.​Kat DenningsUSA,13.06.86 in Philadelphia/USA,16​1171.​Kate Hudson,USA,19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,16​1171.​Katja Herbers,NL,19.10.80 in Amsterdam/NL,16​1171.​Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,D,02.08.65 in Erlangen/D,16​1171.​Milica Polskaya,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/X,16​1171.​Nathalie Emmanuel,GB,02.03.89 in Sothend-on-Sea/GB,16​1171.​Neve Campbell,CAN,03.1073 in Guelph/CAN,16​1171.​Nilam Faroog,D,26.11.89 in Berlin/D,16​1171.​Rika Dechant,D,xx.xx.xx in ?/D,16​1171.​Sarah Hannemann,D,18.03.90 im Leipzig/D,16​1171.​Sharon Stone,USA,10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,16​1171.​Silvana Koch-Mehrin,D,17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,16​1171.​Sofia Milos,GRC/I,27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,16​1171.​Stephanie Müller-Spirra,D,31.05.83 in Erfurt/D,16​1171.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12.09.97 in Spokane/USA,16​1171.​Traci Lords,USA,07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,16​1171.​Vanessa Petruo,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,16​1171.​Victoria Herrmann,D,xx.xx.69 in Berlin/D,16​1171.​Viola Weiss,D,04.01.80 in Ulm/D,16​1171.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,09.03.76 in Buenos Aires/ARG,16​1171.​Zhang Ziyi,CHN,09.02.79 in Peking/CHN,16​1207.​Ally Walker,USA,25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,15​1207.​Anja Mittag,D,16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,15​1207.​Betty Taube,D,23.11.94 in xxxx/D,15​1207.​Biggi Bardot,D,14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,15​1207.​Caroline Peters,D,07.09.71 in Mainz/D,15​1207.​Clémence Poésy,F,30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,15​1207.​Désirée Nosbusch,L,14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,15​1207.​Diana Doll,SVK,22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SVK,15​1207.​Dita von Teese,USA,28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,15​1207.​Dominika Cibulkova,SVK,06.05.89 in Bratislava/SVK,15​1207.​Giulia Siegel,D,10.11.74 in München/D,15​1207.​Helen de Muro,D,xx.xx.89 in München/D,15​1207.​Hilary Swank,USA,30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,15​1207.​Hülya Deyneli,D,xx.xx.78 in Dillenburg/D,15​1207.​Indira Weis,D,30.09.79 in Groß-Gerau/D,15​1207.​Janelle Barbie Taylor,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,15​1207.​Jennifer Taylor,USA,19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,15​1207.​Jordyn Jones,USA,13.03.2000 in Kalamazoo/USA,15​1207.​Leni Klum,USA/D,04.05.04 in New York City/USA,15​1207.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,27.07.68 in Messina/I,15​1207.​Maria Kirilenko,RUS,25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,15​1207.​Megan Williams,GB,03.01.94 in Southampton/GB,15​1207.​Mia Aegerter,CH,09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,15​1207.​Nargis Fakhri,USA,20.10.79 in Queens/USA,15​1207.​Sara Däbritz,D,15.02.95 in Amberg/D,15​1207.​Shermine ShahrivarD,20.11.82 in Teheran/IRN,15​1207.​Tal Wilkenfeld,AUS,02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,15​1207.​Tamina Kallert,D,24.06.74 in Freiburg/D,15​1235.​Abigail Clancy,GB,10.01.86 in Liverpool/GB,14​1235.​Alessandra Mastronardi,I,18.02.86 in Neapel/I,14​1235.​Alizé Lim,F,13.07.90 in Paris/F,14​1235.​Alyson Hannigan,USA,24.03.74 in Washington D.C./USA,14​1235.​Anais Pouliot,CAN,xx.xx.91 in Chicoutimi/CAN,14​1235.​Anett Sattler,D,29.04.83 in Rangsdorf/D,14​1235.​Anja Koebel,D,06.03.68 in Dresden/D,14​1235.​Ariel Winter,USA,28.08.91 in Los Angeles/USA,14​1235.​Asia Argento,I,20.09.75 in Rom/I,14​1235.​Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,D,25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,14​1235.​Bridget Malcolm,AUS,03.11.92 in Perth/AUS,14​1235.​Claire Danes,USA,12.04.79 in New York/USA,14​1235.​Dakota Johnson,USA,04.10.89 in Austin/USA,14​1235.​Daniela Katzenberger,D,01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,14​1235.​Emilie de Ravin,AUS,27.12.81 in Mount Eliza/AUS,14​1235.​Galadriel Stineman,USA,20.10.90 in Kentucky/USA,14​1235.​Gemma Chan,GB,29.1192 in London/GB,14​1235.​Jaclyn Swedberg,USA,14.08.90 in Chino Hills/USA,14​1235.​Jana Schimke,D,06-09-79 in Cottbus/D,14​1235.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,01.02.91 in Huntington Beach/USA,14​1235.​Julia Lindholm,SWE,25.02.94 in Karlskrona/SWE,14​1235.​Julia Stark,D,22.07.87 in Köln/D,14​1235.​Kerstin Landsmann,D,21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1235.​Kristin Kreuk,CAN,30.12.82 in Vancouver/CAN,14​1235.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/CAN,14​1235.​Lauren MayberryGB,07.10.87 in Thornhill/GB,14​1235.​Lisa Hartman,USA,01.06.56 in Houston/USA,14​1235.​Maggie Siff,USA,21.06.74 in New York/USA,14​1235.​Maren Gilzer,D,04.02.60 in Berlin/D,14​1235.​Megan Boone,USA,29.04.83 in Petoskey (Michigan)/USA,14​1235.​Melina Sophie,D,13.09.95 in Minden/D,14​1235.​Michele Fichtner,D,xx.xx.88 in xxxxx/D,14​1235.​Natalie Horler,D,23.09.81 in Bonn/D,14​1235.​Nicole Safft ( Rollergirl),D,19.11.75 in Lünen/D,14​1235.​Oana Nechiti,ROU,23.02.88 in Timisoara/ROU,14​1235.​Ornella Muti,I,09.03.55 in Rom/I,14​1235.​Ramona Bernhardt,D,xx.xx.91 in Höchstadt/D,14​1235.​Romee Strijd,NL,19.07.95 in Zoetermeer/NL,14​1235.​Selena Weber,USA,30.10.92 in Charleston/USA,14​1235.​Selma Üsük,D,29.06.74 in Friedberg/D,14​1235.​Tanja Szewczenko,D,26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,14​1235.​Taylor Schilling,USA,27.07.84 in Boston/USA,14​1235.​Teresa Palmer,AUS,26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,14​1235.​Theresa Scholze,D,11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,14​1235.​Tia Carrere,USA,02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,14​1235.​Valeska Homburg,D,03.01.76 in Wolfsburg/D,14​1235.​Vanessa Most,D,xx.xx.88 in Eisenhüttenstadt/D,14​1282.​Aimee Garcia,USA,28.11.78 in Chicago/USA,13​1282.​Alexandra Rietz,D,22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,13​1282.​Ali Riley,USA,30.10.87 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1282.​Anica Dobra,SRB,03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,13​1282.​Anne Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,13​1282.​Ann-Kathrin Kramer,D,04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,13​1282.​Brec Bassinger,USA,25.05.99 in Saginaw/USA,13​1282.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,14.08.96 in College Station (Texas)/USA,13​1282.​Britt Robertson,USA,18.04.90 in Charlotte/USA,13​1282.​Candice Accola,USA,20.10.87 in Houston/USA,13​1282.​Diana Vickers,GB,30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,13​1282.​Elizabeth Henstridge,GB,11.09.87 in Sheffield/GB,13​1282.​Ella Endlich,D,18.06.84 in Weimar/D,13​1282.​Erin Heatherton,USA,04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,13​1282.​Gina Gershon,USA,10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,13​1282.​Giulia Gwinn,D,02.07.99 in Ailingen/D,13​1282.​Ivana Rudelic,D,25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,13​1282.​Jamie Lynn Sigler,USA,15.05.81 in New York City/USA,13​1282.​Jessica Gomes,AUS,25.09.85 in Sydney/AUS,13​1282.​Johanna Setzer,A,29.10.79 in Wien/A,13​1282.​Juliane Ziegler,D,29.09.81 in Berlin/D,13​1282.​Martina Reuter,AUT,11.12.79 in Wien/AUT,13​1282.​Natasha Barnard,ZAF,25.05.88 in Witbank/ZAF,13​1282.​Rania Zeriri,NL,06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,13​1282.​Rebecca Romijn Stamos,USA,06.11.72 in Berkeley/USA,13​1282.​Stephanie zu Guttenberg,D,24.11.76 in München/D,13​1282.​Taissa Farmiga,USA,17.08.94 in New Jersey/USA,13​1282.​Tania Sachdev,IND,20.08.86 in Delhi/IND,13​1282.​Tess Daly,GB,27.04.69 in Stockport/GB,13​1282.​Ursula Strauß,A,25.04.74 in Melk/A,13​1312.​Alexandra Meissnitzer,A,18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,12​1312.​Alexandra Schalaudek,D,02.09.75 in München/D,12​1312.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,22.09.66 Merseburg/D,12​1312.​Annett Louisan,D,02.04.77 in Havelberg/D,12​1312.​Anni Wendler,D,04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,12​1312.​Annina Ucatis,D,22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,12​1312.​April Pearson,GB,23.01.89 in Bristol/GB,12​1312.​Chloe Crowhurst,GB,17.12.96 in Essex/GB,12​1312.​Estella Warren,CAN,23.12.78 in Peterborough/CAN,12​1312.​Frankie Bridge,GB,14.01.89 in Upminster/GB,12​1312.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,28.02.93 in Merseburg/D,12​1312.​Franziska Wiese,D,17.10.87 in Spremberg/D,12​1312.​Hannah Hoekstra,NL,10.02.87 in ?/NL,12​1312.​Heike Greis,D,1964 in Saarbrücken/D,12​1312.​Helen Woigk,D,xx.07.91 in Konstanz/D,12​1312.​Isabel Lucas,AUS,19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,12​1312.​Isabelle Huppert,F,16.03.53 in Paris/F,12​1312.​Jennifer Hawkins,AUS,22.12.83 in Holmesville/AUS,12​1312.​Jessica Kühne,D,xx.xx.86 in Günzburg/D,12​1312.​Johanna Mross,D,17.10.01 in Rodewisch/D,12​1312.​Kaylee Bryant,USA,01.11.97 in ? (Florida)/USA,12​1312.​Kelly Clarkson,USA,24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,12​1312.​Laura Siegemund,D,04.03.88 in Filderstadt/D,12​1312.​Linda Fäh,CH,10.11.87 in Benken/CH,12​1312.​Lisa Boyle,USA,06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,12​1312.​Lou de Laâge,F,27.04.90 in Bordeaux/F,12​1312.​Luba Hegre Shumeyko,UKR,08.04.82 in Kiew/UKR,12​1312.​Maike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,12​1312.​Marie Görz,D,xx.xx.xx in Dortmund/D,12​1312.​Maude Apatow,USA,15.12.97 in Los Banos/USA,12​1312.​Meg Donnelly,USA,25.07.00 in New York/USA,12​1312.​Natalie Amiri,D,11.08.78 in München/D,12​1312.​Olivia Newton-John,GB/AUS,26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,12​1312.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,20.02.03 in Temecula (Kalifornien)/USA,12​1312.​Raquel Welsh,USA,05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,12​1312.​Samantha Fox,GB,15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB,12​1312.​Sarah Brandner,D,12.12.88 in München/D,12​1312.​Serena Williams,USA,26.09.81in Saginaw-Michigan/USA,12​1312.​Shana Hiatt,USA,17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,12​1312.​Susen Tiedtke,D,23.01.69 in Berlin/D,12​1312.​Tyra Banks,USA,04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,12​1312.​Virgina Madsen,USA,11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,12​1312.​Vita(lina) Sidorkina,RUS,20.03.95 in xxxx/RUS,12​1312.​Yvonne Pferrer,D,30.08.94 in Köln(?)/D,12​1356.​Abigail Ratchford,USA,12.02.92 in Scranton/USA,11​1356.​Aishwarya Rai,IND,01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,11​1356.​Alice Dwyer,D,1988 in Berlin/D,11​1356.​Anke Engelke,D,21.12.65 in Montreal/CAN,11​1356.​AnnaLynne McCord,USA,16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,11​1356.​Anne-Sophie Briest,D,21.03.74 in Berlin/D,11​1356.​Beatrice Chirita,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/ROU,11​1356.​Bridgit Mendler,USA,18.12.92 in Washongton/USA,11​1356.​Bridie Carter,AUS,18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,11​1356.​Carina Spack,D,14.06.96 in Recklinghausen/D,11​1356.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,23.10.69 in Prag/CZE,11​1356.​Doris Golpashin,A,17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,11​1356.​Eleanor Tomlinson,GB,19.05.92 in London/GB,11​1356.​Henriette Confurius,D,05.02.91 in Berlin/D,11​1356.​Hollie Mary Combs,USA,03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,11​1356.​Isabel Varell,D,31.07.61 in Kempen/D,11​1356.​Jennifer O’Dell,USA,27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,11​1356.​Julia Stiles,USA,28.03.81 in New York/USA,11​1356.​Karoline Herfurth,D,22.05.84 in Berlin/D,11​1356.​Kathryn Morris,USA,28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,11​1356.​Larissa Kindt,D,xx.xx.84 in Hamburg/D,11​1356.​Laura Antonelli,I,28.11.41 in Pula/HRV,11​1356.​Lauren German,USA,29.11.78 in Huntington Beach/USA,11​1356.​Lisa-Marie Fischer,D,xx.xx.91 in Marburg/D,11​1356.​Lucy Liu,USA,02.12.68 in Queens/USA,11​1356.​Luise WillD,xx.xx.95 in Rostock/D,11​1356.​Mara Höfer,D,16.10.83 in Köln/D,11​1356.​Martina Sirtis,USA,29.03.55 in London/GB,11​1356.​Melanie Bergner,D,05.06.74 in Düsseldorf/D,11​1356.​Michelle Obama,USA,17.01.64 in Chicago (Illinois)/USA,11​1356.​Millie Bobby Brown,GB,19.02.04 in Marbella/ESP,11​1356.​Muschda Sherzada,D,XX.XX.86 in Berlin/D,11​1356.​Nina Senicar,SER,11.11.85 in Novi Sad/SER,11​1356.​Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,GB,06.09.83 in Reading/GB,11​1356.​Preity Zinta,IND,31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,11​1356.​Rike Kloster,D,1990 in Berlin/D,11​1356.​Rosanna Arquette,USA,10.08.59 in New York/USA,11​1356.​Rosario Dawson,USA,09.05.79 in New York City/USA,11​1356.​Sandra Leonhard,D,18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,11​1356.​Sanna Englund,D,18.04.75 in Heidelberg/D,11​1356.​Sarah Jones,USA,17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,11​1356.​Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,D,14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,11​1356.​Tania Rincón,MEX,15.12.86 in La Piedad/MEX,11​1356.​Tina Fey,USA,18.05.70 in Upper Darby/USA,11​1400.​Adele (Laurie Blue Adkins),GB,05.05.88 in London/GB,10​1400.​Alica Hubiak,D,22.05.98 in Ahlen/D,10​1400.​Alyson Stoner,USA,11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,10​1400.​Amandine Henry,F,28.09.89 in Lille/F,10​1400.​Ambre Vallet,F,xx.xx.98 in Montpellier/F,10​1400.​Anastasia Skyline,RUS,17.02.88 in xxxx/RUS,10​1400.​Andrea Jürgens,D,15.05.67 in Herne/D,10​1400.​Anh Thu Doan,D,19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,10​1400.​Anna-Katharina Samsel,D,12.04.85 in Wolfsburg/D,10​1400.​Anne Wünsche,D,26.08.91 in Meißen/D,10​1400.​Anni Friesinger,D,11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,10​1400.​Annika Begiebing (Wichmann),D,01.11.81 in Hildesheim/D,10​1400.​Aria Giovanni,USA,03.11.77 in Long Beach/USA,10​1400.​Ashley Williams,USA,12.11.78 in Westchester County/USA,10​1400.​Beverly Mitchell,USA,22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,10​1400.​Brittany Barbour,?,? in ?,10​1400.​Carin C. Tietze,USA,03.10.64 in Denver/USA,10​1400.​Carol Alt,USA,01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,10​1400.​Cassidy Freeman,USA,22.04.82 in Chicago/USA,10​1400.​Charissa Littlejohn,USA,15.03.88 in California/USA,10​1400.​Charlotte Gnändiger,D,23.10.79 in Berlin/D,10​1400.​Charlotte Rampling,GB,05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,10​1400.​Chiara Schoras,D,26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,10​1400.​Christa Thèret,F,25.06.91 in Paris/F,10​1400.​Coco Nicole Austin,USA,17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,10​1400.​Daniela Crudu,ROU,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/ROU,10​1400.​Daniela Sudau,D,22.08.88 in Köln/D,10​1400.​Debby Ryan,USA,13.05.93 in Huntsville/USA,10​1400.​Elizabeth Montgomery,USA,15.04.33 in Hollywood (Kalifornien)/USA,10​1400.​Gal Gadot,ISR,30.04.85 in Petach Tikwa/ISR,10​1400.​Ines Sastre,ESP,21.11.73 in Valladolid/ESP,10​1400.​Isolda Dychauk,D,04.02.93 in Surgut/D,10​1400.​Jella Haase,D,27.10.92 in Berlin/D,10​1400.​Jennifer Beals,USA,19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,10​1400.​Jennifer Walcott,USA,08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,10​1400.​Jenny Bach,D,19.10.87 in Waltrop/D,10​1400.​Jenny Grumbles,USA,12.12.78 in SouthernCalifornia/USA,10​1400.​Julia Richter,D,14.08.70 in Berlin/D,10​1400.​Karolina Pliskova,CZE,21.03.92 in Louny/CZE,10​1400.​Kristin Chnenwerth,USA,24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,10​1400.​Lais Ribeiro,BRA,05.10.90 in Teresina/BRA,10​1400.​Lea Rosenboom,SWE,09.02.90 in Aurich/D,10​1400.​Leila Bekhti,F,06.03.84 in Issy-les-Moulineaux/F,10​1400.​Lilian Büchner,D,xx.xx.92 in Hamburg/D,10​1400.​Lucy Collett,GB,03.03.89 in Warwick/GB,10​1400.​Luise Bähr,D,23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1400.​Maria Fuchs,D,xx.xx.75 in xxxxxx/D,10​1400.​Marit Larsen,NOR,01.07.83 in Lørenskog/NOR,10​1400.​Megyn Price,USA,24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,10​1400.​Michelle von Treuberg,D,09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,10​1400.​Mireia Belmonte Garcia,ESP,10.11.90 in Badalona/ESP,10​1400.​Nicole Meyers,USA,xx.xx.90 in Iowa(?)/USA,10​1400.​Nina Persson,SWE,06.06.74 in Örebro/SWE,10​1400.​Nina Schmieder,D,08.04.85 in München/D,10​1400.​Olga Farmaki,GRC,1984 in Agrinio/GRC,10​1400.​Padma Lakshmi,IND/USA,01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,10​1400.​Pandorya (Tatjana Werth),D,15.03.84 in ?/D,10​1400.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,07.07.79 in Salzburg/A,10​1400.​Perrie Edwards,GB,10.06.93 in South Shield/GB,10​1400.​Petra Morzé,A,10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,10​1400.​Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),USA,08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,10​1400.​Rebecca Miro,D/I,27.07.83 in Berlin/D,10​1400.​Sabine Postel,D,10.05.54 in Rübenberge/D,10​1400.​Sahsa Alexander,USA,17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,10​1400.​Sandra Speichert,D,22.01.71 in Basel/CH,10​1400.​Senta Berger,A,13.05.41 in Wien/A,10​1400.​Shannon Lucio,USA,25.06.80 in Denver/USA,10​1400.​Shannyn Sossamon,USA,03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,10​1400.​Sonsee Neu,D,04.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,10​1400.​Susanne Kripp,D,17.04.66 in Oggersheim/D,10​1400.​Susanne Reimann,D,? in Düsseldorf /D,10​1400.​Turid Knaak,D,24.01.91 in Essen/D,10​1400.​Vanessa Marcil,USA,15.10.68 in Indio/USA,10​1400.​Verena Scheitz,A,14.12.71 in Wien/A,10​1400.​Vicky Leandros,D/GRE,23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GRE,10​1400.​Zoe McLallen,USA,06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,10​1476.​Alejandra Guilmant,MEX,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/MEX,9​1476.​Alexandra Popp,D,06.04.91 in Witten/D,9​1476.​Andrea Elson,USA,06.03.69 in New York/USA,9​1476.​Antje Pieper,D,30.01.69 in Landsberg/D,9​1476.​Antonia aus Tirol,A,10.03.80 in Linz/A,9​1476.​Ariadne Artiles,ESP,18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/ESP,9​1476.​Aura Dione,DNK,21.01.85 in Kopenhagen/DNK,9​1476.​Barbara Auer,D,01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,9​1476.​Barbara Prakopenka,BLR,29.04.92 in Gomel/BLR,9​1476.​Bella Podaras,USA,06.01.04 in Houston (Texas)/USA,9​1476.​Brianna Brown,USA,02.10.79 in St.Paul/USA,9​1476.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,02.03.81 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1476.​Carina Vogt,D,05.02.92 in Schwäbisch-Gmünd/D,9​1476.​Carrie-Anne Moss,CAN,21.08.67 in Burnaby/CAN,9​1476.​Cassie Ventura,USA,26.08.86 in New London/USA,9​1476.​Chloe Goodman,GB,10.06.93 in Brighton/GB,9​1476.​Christina Luft,D,21.02.90 in Bischkek/KGZ,9​1476.​Claudia Christian,USA,10.08.65 in Glendale/USA,9​1476.​Claudia Schick,D,1965 in Kassel/D,9​1476.​Cristal Vang,?,? in ?,9​1476.​Daniela Ziegler,D,05.09.48 in Offenbach/D,9​1476.​Dena Kaplan,AUS,20.01.89 in Johannesburg/SAF,9​1476.​Desiree Nick,D,30.09.56 in Berlin/D,9​1476.​Devon Aoki,USA,10.08.82 in New York City/USA,9​1476.​Elisabeth Harnois,USA,26.05.79 in Detroit/USA,9​1476.​Elise Chaissing,F,11.08.79 in Clermond-Ferrand/F,9​1476.​Elsa Hosk,SWE,07.11.88 in Stockholm/SWE,9​1476.​Eva Briegel,D,03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,9​1476.​Eve Torres,USA,21.08.84 in Sacramento/USA,9​1476.​Federica Nargi,I,05.02.90 in Rom/I,9​1476.​Florrie Arnold,GB,28.12.88 in Bristol/GB,9​1476.​Gates McFadden,USA,02.03.49 in Cuyahoga Falls/USA,9​1476.​Gina Lisa Lohfink,D,23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,9​1476.​Ina Weisse,D,12.06.68 in Berlin/D,9​1476.​Inna Popenko,RUS,1988 in Moskau/RUS,9​1476.​Isabel Buder-Gülck (Isi Glück),D,11.02.91 in Elmshorn/D,9​1476.​Isabella Parkinson,BRA,02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BRA,9​1476.​Janni Hönscheid,D,24.08.90 in Sylt/D,9​1476.​Jenna Ortega,USA,27.09.02 in Coachella Valley/USA,9​1476.​Jessica Nigri,USA,05.08.89 in Reno/USA,9​1476.​Jessica Wahls,D,02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,9​1476.​Jessika Westen,D,07.03.80 in Wuppertal/D,9​1476.​Johanna Hoffmeier,D,xx.xx.xx in Erfurt/D,9​1476.​Julia Brendler,D,26.02.75 in Schwedt/D,9​1476.​Julia-Maria Köhler,D,15.06.78 in Finsterwalde/D,9​1476.​Juliette Binoche,F,09.03.64 in Paris/F,9​1476.​Karen Cliche,CAN,22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CAN,9​1476.​Kat Graham,CH,05.11.89 in Genf/CH,9​1476.​Kate Moss,GB,16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,9​1476.​Katharina Schubert,D,26.11.63 in Wiesbaden/D,9​1476.​Kathie Kern,AUT,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/AUT,9​1476.​Kathleen Turner,USA,19.06.54 in Springfield,USA,9​1476.​Katja Bienert,D,01.09.66 in Berlin/D,9​1476.​Kelly Ripa,USA,02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,9​1476.​Kerri Green,USA,14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,9​1476.​Kiira Korpi,FIN,26.09.88 in Tampere/FIN,9​1476.​Kim Basinger,USA,08.12.53 in Athens/USA9​1476.​Kim Sarah Brandts,D,21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,9​1476.​Kristanna Loken,USA,08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,9​1476.​Lena Katina,RUS,04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,9​1476.​Lisa Loch,D,14.04.85 in Essen/D,9​1476.​Lisa Maria Potthoff,D,25.07.78 in Berlin/D,9​1476.​Liv Kristine,NOR,14.02.76 in Stavanger/NOR,9​1476.​Lizzy Caplan,USA,30.06.82 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1476.​Luana Knöll,D,24.07.99 in xxxx/D,9​1476.​Madonna,USA,16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,9​1476.​Mandy Bork,D,13.04.90 in Witten/D,9​1476.​Melina Perez,USA,09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,9​1476.​Mickie James,USA,31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,9​1476.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,05.02.88 in München/D,9​1476.​Nayo Raincock-Ekunwe,CAN,29.08.91 in Toronto/CAN,9​1476.​Oona Devi Liebich,D,12.02.84 in Leipzig/D,9​1476.​Pauley Perette,USA,27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,9​1476.​Rachel McAdams,CAN,17.11.78 in London/CAN,9​1476.​Renate Götschl,A,06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,9​1476.​Rima Fakih,LBN/USA,02.10.86 in Srifa/LBN,9​1476.​Rose Byrne,AUS,24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,9​1476.​Sandra Keller,D,10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,9​1476.​Selma Blair,USA,23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,9​1476.​Shailene Woodley,USA,05.11.91 in Bernadino/USA,9​1476.​Silvia Amaru,D,22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,9​1476.​Simona Halep,ROU,27.09.91 in Constanta/ROU,9​1476.​Simone Laudehr,D,12.07.86 in Regensburg/D,9​1476.​Sofia Helin,SWE,25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/SWE,9​1476.​Sonia Aquino,I,10.07.77 in Avellino/I,9​1476.​Sonja Kirchberger,A,09.11.64 in Wien/A,9​1476.​Sprague Grayden,USA,21.07.80 in Manchester by the Sea/USA,9​1476.​Sung Hi Lee,USA,01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,9​1476.​Sydney Pearl,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,9​1476.​Sylvia Kristel,NL,28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL,9​1476.​Tamara Sedmak,CH,30.06.76 in Baden/CH,9​1476.​Toni Braxton,USA,07.10.67 in Severn/USA,9​1476.​Tori Black,USA,26.08.88 in Seattle/USA,9​1476.​Ute Kittelberger,D,07.10.58 in Ludwigshafen/D,9​1476.​Vesna Pisarovic,HRV,09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,9​1476.​Yvonne Schröder,D,08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,9​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

1572.​Adriana Cernanova,SVK,15.04.91 in Bratislava/SVK,8​1572.​Alana De La Garza,USA,08.06.76 in Ohio/USA,8​1572.​Allessa (Elke Kaufmann),A,02.01.79 in Graz/A,8​1572.​Alona Tal,ISR,20.10.83 in Herzliya/ISR,8​1572.​Alycia Debnam_Carey,AUS,20.07.93 in Sydney/AUS,8​1572.​Andrea Lauterbach,D,xx.xx.78 in Treuchtlingen/D,8​1572.​Ann Sophie Dürmeyer,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,8​1572.​Anna Bederke,D,xx.xx.81 in Hamburg/D,8​1572.​Anna Maria Mühe,D,23.07.85 in Berlin/D,8​1572.​Annett Renneberg,D,16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,8​1572.​Annette Dytrt,D,07.09.83 in Landshut/D,8​1572.​Aryane Steinkopf,BRA,14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BRA,8​1572.​Astrid van der Staaij,GHA,? in Takoradi/GHA,8​1572.​Audrey Tautou,F,09.08.76 in Beaumont/F,8​1572.​Ava Sambora,USA,04.10.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,8​1572.​Barbara Eligmann,D,06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,8​1572.​Barbara Wussow,D,28.03.61 in München/D,8​1572.​Bea Fiedler,D,28.06.57 in Witten/D,8​1572.​Chyler Leigh,USA,10.04.82 in Charlotte/USA,8​1572.​Clara Schöne,D,06.07.93 in Gräfeling/D,8​1572.​Claudia Hiersche,D,22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,8​1572.​Cristina Buccino,I,16.06.85 in Castrovillari/I,8​1572.​Daniela Melchior,POR,01.11.96 in Almada/POR8​1572.​Daphne Groeneveld,NL,24.12.94 in Leiderdorp/NL,8​1572.​Ela Paul,D,17.03.82 in Köln/D,8​1572.​Elle Macpherson,AUS,29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,8​1572.​Eva Niedecker,CH,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/CH,8​1572.​Frankie Isabella,GB,31.01.92 in xxxxx/GB,8​1572.​Franziska Hildebrand,D,24.03.87 in Halle/D,8​1572.​Franziska Knuppe,D,07.12.74 in Rostock/D,8​1572.​Freida Pinto,IND,18.10.84 in Mumbai/IND,8​1572.​Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,D/BRA,26.02.89 in Berlin/D,8​1572.​Hanna Hilton,USA,31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,8​1572.​Hannah,A,03.05.81 in Hall in Tirol/AUT,8​1572.​Harley Quinn SmithUSA,26.06.99 in Red Bank/USA,8​1572.​Helena Bonham Carter,GB,26.05.66 in London/GB,8​1572.​Hillary Fisher,USA,05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,8​1572.​Isabel Soares,D/PRT,24.03.83 in Avanaca/PRT,8​1572.​Jade Foret,BEL,26.09.90 in Woluwe-Saint-Lambert/BEL,8​1572.​Jasmin Minz,D,27.04.93 in Bielefeld/D,8​1572.​Jelena Jankovic,SER,28.02.85 in Belgrad/SER,8​1572.​Jenna Elfman,USA,30.09.71 in Los Angeles/USA,8​1572.​Jule Böwe,D,1969 in Rostock/D,8​1572.​Julia Stemberger,A,29.01.65 in Wien/A,8​1572.​Juliane RaschkeD,29.03.89 in Potsdam/D,8​1572.​Karolina Wydra,POL,05.03.81 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1572.​Katharina Woschek,D,30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/POL,8​1572.​Kathrin Buchebner,A,März 1985 in ?/A,8​1572.​Kelly Packard,USA,29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,8​1572.​Krysten Ritter,USA,16.12.81 in Shickshinny/USA,8​1572.​Laura Fraser,GB,24.07.76 in Glasgow/GB,8​1572.​Laura Woods,GB,02.07.87 in Dagenham/GB,8​1572.​Lina Tiedtke,D,17.11.83 in Köln/D,8​1572.​Lisa Küppers,D,20.09.99 in Essen/D,8​1572.​Maite Kelly,IRL/D,04.12.79 in Berlin/D,8​1572.​Mandy Graff,?,27.02.89 in Olm/LUX,8​1572.​Manuela Arcuri,I,08.01.77 in Anagni/I,8​1572.​Maria Höfl-Riesch,D,24.11.84 in Garmisch/D,8​1572.​Maria Ketikidou,D,09.06.66 in Hagen/D,8​1572.​Michaela Kirchgasser,A,18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,8​1572.​Michelle Lukes,GB,24.02.84 in (Bristol)/GB,8​1572.​Miou Miou,F,22.02.50 in Paris/F,8​1572.​Monica Barbaro,USA,18.06.90 in San Fernando/USA,8​1572.​Mutya Buena,GB,21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,8​1572.​Natalia Dyer,USA,13.01.97 in Nashville/USA,8​1572.​Natalie Imbruglia,AUS,04.02.75 in Sydney/AUS,8​1572.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,31.12.80 in Hannover/D,8​1572.​Nicole Richie,USA,21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,8​1572.​Olga Seryabkina,RUS,12.04.85 in Moskau/RUS,8​1572.​Olivia Buckland,GB,28.11.93 in Chelmsford/GB,8​1572.​Panagiota Petridou,D,13.07.79 in Solingen/D,8​1572.​Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,D,? in ?,8​1572.​Roselyn Sanchez,PRI,02.04.73 in San Juan/PRI,8​1572.​Rosie Jones,GB,19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,8​1572.​Sara Bareilles,USA,07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,8​1572.​Sara Goller,D,21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,8​1572.​Sarah Harrison (Nowak),D,06.06.91 in Günzburg/D,8​1572.​Saskia Bartusiak,D,09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,8​1572.​Saskia Grasemann,D,? in ?/D,8​1572.​Silvia SchneiderAUT,27.05.82 in Linz/AUT,8​1572.​Sofia Lövgren,SWE,04.03.90 in Göteburg/SWE,8​1572.​Stina Barnert,D,06.09.89 in Wyk/D,8​1572.​Svenja Pages,D,03.08.66 in Rheydt/D,8​1572.​Sylta Fee Wegmann,D,07.03.87 in Berlin/D,8​1572.​Tatiani Katrantzi,D,26.05.74 in Athen/GRE,8​1572.​Ulrike von der Groeben,D,25.03.57 in Mönchengladbach/D,8​1572.​Uta Bresan,D,09.03.65 in Dresden/D,8​1572.​Verena Sailer,D,16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,8​1572.​Victoria Azarenka,BLR,31.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,8​1572.​Virgine EfiraBEL,05.05.77 in Schaerbeek/BEL,8​1572.​Virna Lisi,I,08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,8​1572.​Viviana Grisafi,D,23.01.98 in Offenbach/D,8​1664.​Agnetha Fältskog,SWE,05.04.50 in Jönköping/SWE,7​1664.​Aida Yéspica,VEN,15.07.82 in Barquisimeto/VEN,7​1664.​Alia Later,IND,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/IND,7​1664.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,12.07.72 in Dresden/D,7​1664.​Angela White,AUS,04.03.85 in xxxxx/AUS,7​1664.​Anita Ekberg,SWE,29.03.31 in Malmö/SWE,7​1664.​Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer,D,09.08.62 in Völklingen/D,7​1664.​Astrid Fronja,D,? in ?,7​1664.​Beth Ditto,USA,19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,7​1664.​Bracha Van Doesburgh,NL,03.09.77 in Enschede/NL,7​1664.​Bree Olson,USA,07.10.86 in Houston/USA,7​1664.​Carina Koller,D,14.10.96 in Hamburg/D,7​1664.​Caterina Murino,I,15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,7​1664.​Chantal Laboureur,D,04.01.90 in Friedrichshafen/D,7​1664.​Charlotte Gainsbourg,F,21.07.71 in London/GB,7​1664.​Daniela Ruah,PRT/USA,02.12.83 in Boston/USA,7​1664.​Daniela Soykan,A,30.03.81 in Wien/A,7​1664.​Danielle Panabaker,USA,19.09.87 in Augusta/USA,7​1664.​Elizabeth Lanz,AUT,06.12.71 in Graz/AUT,7​1664.​Emma Bunton,GB,21.01.76 in Finchley-London/GB,7​1664.​Fiona Swarovski,CH/I/A,21.01.65 in Basel/CH,7​1664.​Hannah Graf,SWE,31.08.78 in Göteborg/SWE,7​1664.​Jamie Lynn Spears,USA,04.04.91 in McComb/USA,7​1664.​Jamie Szantyr (Velvet Sky),USA,02.06.81 in New Britain (Connecticut)/USA,7​1664.​Jana Bach,D,10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,7​1664.​Jeanette Hain,D,18.02.69 in München/D,7​1664.​Jeannette Sachse,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,7​1664.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D (?),xx.xx.96 in xxxxxx/D (?),7​1664.​Jessica Boehrs,D,05.03.80 in Magdeburg/D,7​1664.​Jessica Bowman,USA,26.11.80 in Wallnut Creek/USA,7​1664.​Jessica Schwarz,D,05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,7​1664.​Jesy Nelson,GB,14.06.91 in Romford/GB,7​1664.​Julia Herz,?,? in ?,7​1664.​Julia Schober,D,22.07.81 in München/D,7​1664.​Julia Wilke,D,? in ?,7​1664.​Karin Niemeyer,D,1972 in St. Louis/USA,7​1664.​Karin Thaler,D,12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,7​1664.​Karoline Schuch,D,19.10.81 in Jena/D,7​1664.​Kelly Hu,USA,13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,7​1664.​Kelly Mc Gillis,USA,09.07.57 in Newport Beach/USA,7​1664.​Kelly Stables,USA,26.01.78 in St. Louis/USA,7​1664.​Keri Hilson,USA,05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,7​1664.​Keri Russell,USA,23.03.76 in Fountain Valley (Kalifornien)/USA,7​1664.​Kristina Schröder,D,03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,7​1664.​Kristina Sprenger,A,26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,7​1664.​Kylie Bisutti,USA,31.03.90 in Simi Valley/USA,7​1664.​Laura Wilde,D,04.01.89 in Heppenheim/D,7​1664.​Lauren Konrad,USA,01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,7​1664.​Lexi Belle,USA,05.08.87 in Indenpendence/USA,7​1664.​Lily Allen,GB,02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,7​1664.​Lindze Lethermann,USA,02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,7​1664.​Lisa Edelstein,USA,21.05.67 in Boston/USA,7​1664.​Lucy Griffith,GB,10.10.86 in Brighton/GB,7​1664.​Ludivine Sagnier,F,03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,7​1664.​Madeline Willers,D,05.09.94 in Backnang/D,7​1664.​Malin Åkerman,SWE,12.05.78 in Stockholm/SWE,7​1664.​Mary Elizabeth Winstead,USA,28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,7​1664.​Mette Marit von Norwegen,NOR,19.08.73 in Kristiansand/NOR,7​1664.​Mia Tyler,USA,22.12.78 in Lebanon (New Hampshire)/USA,7​1664.​Nadeshda Brennicke,D,21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,7​1664.​Natacha Peyre,SWE,26.03.85 in Ibiza/ESP,7​1664.​Natasha Oakley,AUS,14.07.91 in Bronte/AUS,7​1664.​Nova Meierhenrich,D,25.12.73 in Ahlen/D,7​1664.​Rhea Harder,D,27.02.76 in Berlin/D,7​1664.​Ricarda M (Manuela Hoffmann),D,xx.xx.xx in xxx/D,7​1664.​Róisin Murphy,IRL,05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,7​1664.​Rommy Arndt,D,1966 in Kändler/D,7​1664.​Sandra Quellmann,D,20.11.77 in Hagen/D,7​1664.​Sarah Chalke,D,17.08.76 in Ottawa/CAN,7​1664.​SoShy (Deborah Epstein),F/USA,14.09.82 in Paris/F,7​1664.​Susan Sarandon,USA,04.10.46 in New York/USA,7​1664.​Susanna Reid,GB,10.12.70 in xxxxx/GB,7​1664.​Sybille Waury,D,09.05.70 in Düsseldorf/D,7​1664.​Tawnee Stone,USA,30.12.82 in Crystal Lake/USA,7​1664.​Thora Birch,USA,11.03.82 in Los Angeles/USA,7​1664.​Tricia Helfer,CAN,11.04.74 in Donalda/CAN,7​1664.​Úrsula Corberó,ESP,11.08.89 in Barcelona/ESP,7​1664.​Valerie Niehaus,D,11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,7​1664.​Yessica Toscanini,ARG,26.03.86 in xxxxxxx/ARG,7​1743.​Aaliyah,USA,16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01,6​1743.​Alena Seredova,CZE,21.03.78 in Prag/CZE,6​1743.​Aletta Ocean,HUN,14.12.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1743.​Alexia Putellas,ESP,04.02.94 in xxxxxx/ESP,6​1743.​Alexis Ren,USA,23.11.96 in Santa Monica/USA,6​1743.​Amanda Schull,USA,26.08.78 in Honolulu (Hawaii)/USA,6​1743.​Ana Beatriz Barros,BRA,29.05.82 in Itabira/BRA,6​1743.​Anna Funck,D,15.07.1980 in Lübeck/D,6​1743.​Ariel Rebel,CAN,14.03.85 in xxxx/CAN,6​1743.​Belinda Carlisle,USA,17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,6​1743.​Betty Dittrich,SWE,xx.xx.84 in Skane/SWE,6​1743.​Bianca Hein,D,09.11.75 in Saarbrücken/D,6​1743.​Birthe Wolter,D,04.10.82 in Köln/D,6​1743.​Carice van Houten,NL,05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL,6​1743.​Carmella Rose,USA,03.10.95 in Kalifornien/USA,6​1743.​Caroline Sunshine,USA,05.09.95 in Atlanta/USA,6​1743.​Carolyn Genzkow,D,11.07.92 in Hamburg/D,6​1743.​Christina Model,USA,15.05.85 in New Jersey/USA,6​1743.​Courtney Stodden,USA,29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,6​1743.​Diana Rigg,GB,20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,6​1743.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,22.09.89 in Riad/SAU,6​1743.​Dove Cameron,USA,15.01.96 in Seattle/USA,6​1743.​Elisabeth Lanz,A,06.12.71 in Gmunden/A,6​1743.​Eliza Taylor,AUS,24.10.89 in Melbourne/AUS,6​1743.​Emmanuelle Béart,F,14.08.63 in Gassin/F,6​1743.​Evelyn Lin,CHN,17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,6​1743.​Faye Marsay,GB,30.12.86 in Loftus/GB,6​1743.​Franziska Preuß,D,11.03.94 in Wasserburg/D,6​1743.​Gio Ott,USA,17.11.86 in xxxxx/xxx,6​1743.​Gionna Jene Daddio (Liv Morgan),USA,08.06.94 in Paramus (New Jersey)/USA,6​1743.​Hayley Kiyoko,USA,03.04.91 in Los Angeles/USA,6​1743.​Heather Nova,BMU/GB,06.07.67 in Bermuda/BMU,6​1743.​Helen Slater,USA,15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,6​1743.​Im Ji Hye,KOR,29.06.84 in xxx/KOR,6​1743.​Isabelle Carré,F,28.05.71 in Paris/F,6​1743.​Isha Sesay,GB,06.01.76 in London/GB,6​1743.​Ivian Sarcos,VEN,26.07.89 in Guanare/VEN,6​1743.​Jade Thirwall,GB,26.12.92 in South Shield/GB,6​1743.​Jaqueline Smith,USA,26.10.45 in Houston/USA,6​1743.​Jennifer Carpenter,USA,07.12.79 in Louisville/USA,6​1743.​Jessica Hart,AUS,26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,6​1743.​Jessie J,GB,27.03.88 in Chadwell Heath/GB,6​1743.​Julia Jentsch,D,20.02.78 in Berlin/D,6​1743.​Kate Abdo,GB,08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,6​1743.​Kate Bosworth,USA,02.01.83 in Los Angeles (Kalinfornien)/USA,6​1743.​Katharina Wörndl,A,21.07.83 in Salzburg/A,6​1743.​Kathleen Robertson,CAN,08.07.73 in Hamilton/CAN,6​1743.​Kathrin Menzinger,AUT,24.09.88 in Wien/AUT,6​1743.​Kathryn Hahn,USA,23.07.73 in Westchester (Illinois)/USA,6​1743.​Katja Losch,D,06.01.72 in Hannover/D,6​1743.​Kaylyn KyleCAN,06.10.88 in Saskatoon/CAN,6​1743.​KT So,USA,xx.xx.87 in xxxx/?,6​1743.​Laila Maria Witt,D,xx.xx.82 in Berlin/D,6​1743.​Lauren Jauregui,USA,27.06.96 in Miami/USA,6​1743.​LeAnn Rimes,USA,28.08.82 in Pearl/USA,6​1743.​Leng Yein,MAL,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/MAL,6​1743.​Lisandra Bardél,D,xx.xx.90 in Berlin/D,6​1743.​Lucy Diakowska,D/BGR,02.04.76 in Plewen/BGR,6​1743.​Madeleine Krakor,D,xx.xx.84 in Frankfurt am Main/D,6​1743.​Madeleine Stowe,USA,18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,6​1743.​Majtie Kolberg,D,05.12.99 in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler/D,6​1743.​Mandy Moore,USA,10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,6​1743.​Marion Raven,NOR,25.05.84 in Lørenskog/NOR,6​1743.​Michelle Marsh,GB,30.09.82 in Royton/GB,6​1743.​Michelle Monaghan,USA,23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,6​1743.​Miriam RickliSUI,07.05.87 in ???,6​1743.​Morgan Saylor,USA,26.10.94 in Chicago/USA,6​1743.​Nadine Vinzens,CH,05.09.83 in Chur/CH,6​1743.​Natalia Mesa Bush,ESP,14.11.84 in Teneriffa/ESP,6​1743.​Nora Ferjani,D,02.06.88 in Iserlohn/D,6​1743.​Petra Schmidt-Schaller,D,28.08.80 in Magdeburg/D,6​1743.​Pia Ampaw,D,05.01.76 in Unna/D,6​1743.​Rania von Jordanien,JOR,31.08.70 in xxxx/Kuweit,6​1743.​Rebecca Mosselmann,D,18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,6​1743.​Rocío Guirao Díaz,ARG,27.06.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,6​1743.​Rose Bertram,BEL,26.10.94 in Kortrijk/BEL,6​1743.​Roxanne McKee,CAN,10.08.80 in xxx/CAN,6​1743.​Sarah Thonig,D,16.02.92 in München/D,6​1743.​Sophie Hunger,CH,31.03.83 in Bern/CH,6​1743.​Suki Waterhouse,GB,05.01.92 in Hammersmith/GB,6​1743.​Tessa Mittelstaedt,D,01.04.74 in Hamburg/D,6​1743.​Tobin Heath,USA,29.05.88 in Basking Ridge/USA,6​1743.​Traylor Howard,USA,14.06.66 in Orlando/USA,6​1743.​Viktoria Metzker,HUN,30.05.87 in Budapest/HUN,6​1743.​Virgine Ledoyen,F,15.11.76 in Paris/F,6​1743.​Yvonne Ransbach,D,26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,6​1829.​Adeanna Cooke,USA,31.12.88 in xxxxx/USA,5​1829.​Agnieszka Radwanska,POL,06.03.89 in Krakau/POL,5​1829.​Allie Haze,USA,10.05.67 in Montana/USA,5​1829.​Andrea Maurer,D,1982 in Saarbrücken/D,5​1829.​Angelica Bella,I,15.02.68 in Tisalok/HUN,5​1829.​Angie Herzog,D,11.09.75 in Heidelberg/D,5​1829.​Anna Gröbel,?,? in ?,5​1829.​Aurelie Bastian,F,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/F,5​1829.​Bianca Schwarzjirg,A,12.09.80 in Wien/A,5​1829.​Birgit Würz,D,18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,5​1829.​Bitty Schram,USA,17.07.68 in New York City/USA,5​1829.​Brooke Vincent,GB,04.06.92 in Bury/GB,5​1829.​Carolin Ruppert,D,11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,5​1829.​Christiane Paul,D,08.03.74 in Berlin/D,5​1829.​Clara Gerst,D,09.05.87 in Köln/D,5​1829.​Daniela Schreiber,D,26.06.89 in Dessau/D,5​1829.​Doro Pesch,D,03.06.64 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1829.​Elena Krawzow,D,26.10.93 in Nowowoskresenowka/KAZ,5​1829.​Elena Uhlig,D,31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,5​1829.​Eleonora Dziekiewicz,POL,15.10.78 in Danzig/POL,5​1829.​Ellenie Lany Salvo Gonzalez,D,26.02.79 in Berlin/D,5​1829.​Emma Glover,GB,06.06.87 in //GB,5​1829.​Erika Christensen,USA,19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,5​1829.​Eva Grünbauer,D,20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,5​1829.​Geri Halliwell,GB,06.08.72 in Watford/GB,5​1829.​Gesine Cukrowski,D,23.10.68 in Berlin/D,5​1829.​Grace Park,USA,14.03.74 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1829.​Haifa Wehbe,LBN,10.03.67 in Beirut/LBN,5​1829.​Hanna Verboom,BEL,11.05.83 in Vilvoorde/BEL,5​1829.​Helen Hunt,USA,15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1829.​Hila Bronstein,D/ISR,26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/ISR,5​1829.​Jami Gertz,USA,28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,5​1829.​Jana Skolina,LAT,02.11.90 in xxxxx/LAT,5​1829.​Jana Thiel,D,17.10.71 in Peitz/D, + 11.07.20165​1829.​Jane Kazcmarek,USA,21.12.55 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1829.​Jessica Burciaga,USA,11.04.83 in Santa Fe Springs/USA,5​1829.​Julia DujmovitsAUT,12.06.87 in Güssing/AUT,5​1829.​Katharina Bellowitsch,A,13.06.74 in Graz/A,5​1829.​Katrin Mair,A,20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),5​1829.​Katrina Law,USA,? in Philadelphia (Pennsylvania)/USA,5​1829.​Kendra Wilkinson,USA,12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,5​1829.​Kim Kanner,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,5​1829.​Kimberley Crossman,NZL,24.05.88 in Auckland/NZL,5​1829.​Laura Müller,D,30.07.00 in ???/D,5​1829.​Lauren Graham,USA,16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,5​1829.​Leony (Leonie Burger),D,25.06.97 in Chammünster/D,5​1829.​Leonor Varela,CHL,29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/CHL,5​1829.​Lina Esco,USA,14.05.85 in Miami/USA,5​1829.​Lisa Bund,D,31.05.88 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1829.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,12.06.91 in Los Angeles/USA,5​1829.​Luise Befort,D,27.05.96 in Berlin/D,5​1829.​Luise Kummer,D,29.06.93 in Jena/D,5​1829.​Mandy Rose,USA,18.07.90 in Westchester County/USA,5​1829.​Maria Mazza,USA,23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,5​1829.​Marisa Burger,D,xx.xx.73 in München/D,5​1829.​Marisa Tomei,USA,04.12.64 in Brooklyn/USA,5​1829.​Marta Gut,POL,30.04.83 in Chelmno/POL,5​1829.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,03.11.93 in Florenz/ITA,5​1829.​Meagan Good,USA,08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,5​1829.​Melanie Winiger,CH,22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,5​1829.​Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,D,26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,5​1829.​Merle Frohms,D,28.01.95 in Celle/D,5​1829.​Meryl Streep,USA,22.06.49 in Summit/USA,5​1829.​Mimi Fiedler,D,11.09.75 in Split/CRO,5​1829.​Nadia Hilker,D,01.12.88 in München/D,5​1829.​Nadja Uhl,D,23.05.72 in Stralsund/D,5​1829.​Naima Fehrenbacher,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/D,5​1829.​Namika,D,23.08.91 in Frankfurt am Main/D,5​1829.​Natalia Belova,RUS,xx.xxx.. In xxx/RUS,5​1829.​Natascha Belova,?,? in ?,5​1829.​Nicole Alexander,USA,12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,5​1829.​Nicole Burns Hansen,CH,23.11.73 in Bern/CH,5​1829.​Nicole Eggert,USA,13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,5​1829.​Nina Freiwald,D,02.04.97 in München/D,5​1829.​Nina Hoss,D,07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,5​1829.​Olivia Culpo,USA,08.05.92 in Cranston/USA,5​1829.​Paula Trickey,USA,27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,5​1829.​Rachel Brosnahan,USA,02.04.90 in Milwaukee/USA,5​1829.​Rhian Sugden,GB,11.09.86 in Bury/GB,5​1829.​Sara Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1829.​Sara Ramirez,MEX,31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,5​1829.​Sarah Alexander,GB,03.01.71 in Londin/GB,5​1829.​Sarah Kuttner,D,29.01.79 in Berlin/D,5​1829.​Sarah Wild,D,20.01.83 in Karlsruhe/D,5​1829.​Sontje Peplow,D,01.04.81 in Solingen/D,5​1829.​Sora Aoi,JPN,11.11.83 in Tokio/JPN,5​1829.​Stefanie Josten,NL,05.08.88 in Roermond/NL,5​1829.​Sylvia Leifheit,D,03.12.75 in Friedrichroda/D,5​1829.​Tegan Quin,CAN,19.09.80 in Calgary/CAN,5​1829.​Tia Ling,USA,10.07.74 in Cleveland (Ohio)/USA,5​1829.​Troian Bellisario,USA,28.10.85 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,5​1829.​Ursula James,D/USA,04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,5​1829.​Ute Freudenberg,D,12.01.56 un Weimar/D,5​1829.​Valeria Mazza,ARG,17.02.72 in Rosario/ARG,5​1829.​Veronica Ferres,D,10.06.65 in Solingen/D,5​1829.​Vivien Konca,D,14.04.94 in Geilenkirchen/D,5​1829.​Whitney Houston,USA,09.08.63 in Newark/USA,5​1829.​Willow Hand,USA,19.12.98 in Marion County/USA,5​1829.​Zhang Jingchu,CHN,02.02.80 in Fujian/CHN,5​1928.​Adele Exarchopoulos,F,22.11.93 in Paris/F,4​1928.​Adriana Zartl,A,14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,4​1928.​Alektra Blue,USA,09.06.83 in Scottsdale/USA,4​1928.​Alexandra Philipps,D,17.09.75 in Ladenburg/D,4​1928.​Alina Vacariu,ROU,17.12.84 in xxxxxxxx/ROU,4​1928.​Ana Ayora,USA,08.07.83 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1928.​Andrea Andreeva Teodora,BUL,23.01.87 in Sofia/BUL,4​1928.​Andrea Cleven,D,15.03.78 in Northeim/D,4​1928.​Andrea Lamar,D,14.02.68 in ?,4​1928.​Anja Knauer,D,18.03.79 in Hamburg/D,4​1928.​Anja Schüte,D,02.09.64 in Hamburd/D,4​1928.​Anna Faris,USA,29.11.76 in Baltimore/USA,4​1928.​Anne Heche,USA,25.05.69 in Aurora/USA,4​1928.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,16.04.96 in Miami (Florida)/USA,4​1928.​April Scott,USA,29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,4​1928.​Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,USA,03.10.84 in Waco/USA,4​1928.​Ashley Judd,USA,19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,4​1928.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,13.04.99 in Oklahoma/USA,4​1928.​Barbara Stöckl,A,02.04.63 in Wien/A,4​1928.​Beate Igel,D,02.10.80 in Mindelheim/D,4​1928.​Bella Heathcote,AUS,03.03.88 in Melbourne/AUS,4​1928.​Brigitte Bastgen,D,14.03.55 in Trier/D,4​1928.​Carey Mulligan,GB,28.05.85 in Westminster/GB,4​1928.​Carolina Ardohain,ARG,17.01.78 in La Pampa/ARG,4​1928.​Claudia Jung,D,12.04.64 in Ratingen/D,4​1928.​Cornelia Niedrig,D,13.04.64 in Datteln/D,4​1928.​Daniela Schick,D,1975 in Mainz/D,4​1928.​Demi Sims,GB,06.09.96 in Essex/GB,4​1928.​Denise Herrmann,D,20.12.88 in Bad Schlema/D,4​1928.​Dido ArmstrongGB,25.12.71 in London/GB,4​1928.​Doris Schwaiger,A,28.02.85 in Allentsteig/A,4​1928.​Edita Malovic,SER,21.01.78 in xxxxx/SER,4​1928.​Elizabeth Mitchell,USA,27.03.70 in Los Angeles/USA,4​1928.​Emma Corrin,GB,01.12.95 in Royal Tunbridge Wells/GB,4​1928.​Ericka Underwood,USA,xx.xx.86 in xxxxxxxx/USA,4​1928.​Erika Tymrak,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxx/USA,4​1928.​Eva (Evanthia) Benetatou,GRE,06.04.92 in ?/GRE,4​1928.​Ewa Sonnet,POL,08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/POL,4​1928.​Gemma Merna,GB,11.10.84 in Cleethorpes/GB,4​1928.​Gesine Schöps,D,xx.xx.87 in Leipzig/D,4​1928.​Grace Kelly,MCO/USA,12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.824​1928.​Greta Goodworth,D,10.07.99 in Köln/D,4​1928.​Gudrun Landgrebe,D,20.06.50 in Göttingen/D,4​1928.​Hannah John-Kamen,GB,06.10.89 in Anlaby/GB,4​1928.​Hannelore Elsner,D,26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,4​1928.​Heather Morris,USA,01.02.87 in Thousand Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1928.​Heather Thomas,USA,06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,4​1928.​Heloise Guerin,F,26.08.89 in xxxx/F,4​1928.​Iggy Azalea,AUS,07.06.90 in Sydney/AUS,4​1928.​Jelena Ristic,SER,xx.xx.xx in xxxx/SER,4​1928.​Jennifer Henschel,D,22.09.86 in Riesa/D,4​1928.​Jennifer Nguyen,VIE,18.11.87 in ……..,4​1928.​Jessica Lucas,AUS,24.09.85 in Vancouver/AUS,4​1928.​Jessica Michibata,JPN,21.10.84 in Fukui/JPN,4​1928.​Juli Proven,USA,xx.xx.xx in New York/USA,4​1928.​Julia Hartmann,D,09.06.85 in Berlin/D,4​1928.​Julie Engelbrecht,D,30.06.84 in Paris/F,4​1928.​Kate Bock,CAN,30.01.93 in Vancouver/CAN,4​1928.​Kate Ryan,BEL,22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/BEL,4​1928.​Katharina Wackernagel,D,15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,4​1928.​Katja Wölffing,D,20.08.75 in Marktheidenfeld/D,4​1928.​Katrin Wrobel,D,13.09.77 in Berlin/D,4​1928.​Kristin Cavallari,USA,05.01.87 in Denver/USA,4​1928.​Kristina Bach,D,07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,4​1928.​Kylie Jenner,USA,10.08.97 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,4​1928.​Laure Manaudou,F,09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,4​1928.​Lin Peng,CHN,25.10.86 in Yantai/CHN,4​1928.​Lina van de Mars,D,13.09.79 in München/D,4​1928.​Lucy Scherer,D,05.04.81 in München/D,4​1928.​Marina (&Diamonds) Diamandis,GB,10.10.85 in Abergavenny/WAL,4​1928.​Marlies Schild,A,31.05.81 in Admont/A,4​1928.​Mary Louise Parker,USA,02.08.64 in Fort Jackson/USA,4​1928.​Megan Barton-Hanson,GB,xx.xx.xx in Essex/GB,4​1928.​Melanie Oesch,CH,14.12.87 in Bern/CH,4​1928.​Nastassja Kinski,D,24.01.61 in Berlin/D,4​1928.​Natasha Nice,F,28.06.88 in Fontenay-sous-Bois/F,4​1928.​Nicole Beutler,A,06.06.69 in Wien/A,4​1928.​Nicole Maines,USA,07.10.97 in Gloversville (New York)/USA,4​1928.​Nicolette Krebitz,D,02.09.72 in Berlin/D,4​1928.​Nina-Friederike Gnädig,D,09.12.77 in Nürnberg/D,4​1928.​Paloma Würth,CH,23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,4​1928.​Pamela David,ARG,06.10.78 in Cordoba/ARG,4​1928.​Paris Jackson,USA,03.04.98 in Beverly Hills/USA,4​1928.​Patricia Heaton,USA,04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,4​1928.​Poppy Montgomery,AUS,15.06.1972 in Sidney/AUS,4​1928.​Rachel von Hoogen,NL,27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,4​1928.​Rachida Dati,F,27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,4​1928.​Roxanne Dufter,D,13.02.92 in Kempten/D,4​1928.​Shannon Elizabeth,USA,07.09.73 in Houston/USA,4​1928.​Steffi SchwaigerA,07.08.86 in Allentsteig/A,4​1928.​Susanne Steiger,D,09.10.82 in xxxxxx/D,4​1928.​Sybille Rauch,D,14.06.60 in München/D,4​1928.​Tanja König,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/D,4​1928.​Taryn Terell,USA,28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,4​1928.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,22.09.85 in Regina/CAN,4​1928.​Tatyana Ali,USA,24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,4​1928.​Taylor Spreitler,USA,23.10.93 in Hattiesburg/USA,4​1928.​Tiril Eckhoff,NOR,21.05.90 in Baerum/NOR,4​1928.​Ursula Karven,D,17.09.64 in Ulm/D,4​1928.​Vanessa Hessler,I,21.01.88 in Rom/I,4​1928.​Vanessa Lynn Williams,USA,18.03.63 in Tarrytown/USA,4​1928.​Yasmina Filali,D,03.09.75 in Paris/F,4​1928.​Yvonne de Bark,D,08.08.72 in München/D,4​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

2031.​Alexandra Stan,ROU,10.06.89 in Constanta/ROU,3​2031.​Alicia Buchel,D,xx.xx.90 in Rheinland-Pfalz/D,3​2031.​Alissa Jung,D,30.06.81 in Münster/D,3​2031.​Ana Claudia Talancon,MEX,01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,3​2031.​Ana Marija Sokolovic,D,17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,3​2031.​Angela Merkel,D,17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,3​2031.​Anja Kruse,D,06.08.56 in Essen/D,3​2031.​Anja Marks-Schilffahrt,D,xx.xx.xx in Augsburg/D,3​2031.​Anna Belknap,USA,22.05.72 in Damariscotta/USA,3​2031.​AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie) Neuenhofen),D,25.12.69 in Berlin/D,3​2031.​Anna Tatangelo,I,09.02.87 in Sora/I,3​2031.​Anne Will,D,18.03.66 in Köln/D,3​2031.​Astrid WirtenbergerA,12.06.69 in Sankt Valentin/AUT,3​2031.​Barbara Paulus,A,01.09.70 in Wien/A,3​2031.​Belen Rodriguez,ARG,20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/ARG,3​2031.​Beth Mead,GB,09.05.95 in Withby/GB,3​2031.​Bre Tiesi,USA,04.05.91 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,3​2031.​Brooke Shields,USA,31.05.65 in New York City/USA,3​2031.​Cailin Russo,USA,xx.xx.95 in xxxxxxx/USA,3​2031.​Capucine,F,06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,3​2031.​Carla Bruni Sarkozy,F/I,23.12.67 in Turin/I,3​2031.​Carmen Rivera,D,24.07.74 in Lich/D,3​2031.​Caroline Labes,D,21.10.90 in Berlin/D,3​2031.​Celia Kim,D,19.03.77 in Essen/D,3​2031.​Christiane Stein,D,29.11.72 in Köln/D,3​2031.​Christina Beyerhaus,D,*1976 in ?,3​2031.​Christina Döring,D,10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,3​2031.​Chyna Ellis,GB,24.08.94 in Essex/GB,3​2031.​Claudia Finger-Erben,D,09.03.78 in Rednitzhembach/D,3​2031.​Corinne Clery,F,23.03.50 in Paris/F,3​2031.​Diana EichhornD,? in Düren (?)/D,3​2031.​Edda Leesch,D,24.11.62 in Aachen/D,3​2031.​Elena Carriere,D,16.01.96 in Hamburg/D,3​2031.​Ellen Arnhold,D,08.02.61 in Saarbrücken/D,3​2031.​Ellie Leigh Williams,GB,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/GB,3​2031.​Emanuela de Paula,BRA,25.04.89 in Cabo de Santo/BRA,3​2031.​Erika Marozsán,HUN,03.08.72 in Újfehértó/HUN,3​2031.​France Gall,F,09.10.47 in Paris/F,3​2031.​Francine „Fran“ Joy Drescher,USA,30.09.57 in New York/USA,3​2031.​Gabrielle Aplin,GB,10.10.92 in Sutton Benger/GB,3​2031.​Gabrielle Union,USA,29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,3​2031.​Gesa Felicitas Krause,D,03.08.92 in Ehringshausen/D,3​2031.​Gina Bellmann,GB,10.07.66 in Neuseeland,3​2031.​Gus Birney,USA,27.06.99 in xxxxxx/USA,3​2031.​Isabell Gerschke,D,xx.xx.79 in Potsdam/D,3​2031.​Ivona Dadic,AUT,29.12.93 in Wels/AUT,3​2031.​Jennifer Stone,USA,12.02.93 in Arlington/USA,3​2031.​Jennifer Weist,D,03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,3​2031.​Jessie Diggins,USA,26.08.91 in Afton/USA,3​2031.​Johanna Wokalek,D,03.03.75 in Freiburg/D,3​2031.​Jorja Fox,USA,07.06.68 in New York/USA,3​2031.​Jule Ronstedt,D,21.04.71 in München/D,3​2031.​Julia Krüger,D,28.10.90 in Dingelstädt/D,3​2031.​Julia Muniz,BRA,23.04.1998 in xxxxxx /BRA,3​2031.​Kaisa Mäkäräinen,FIN,11.01.83 in Ristijärvi/FIN,3​2031.​Karine Ferri,F,25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,3​2031.​Katharina Althaus,D,23.05.96 in Oberstdorf/D,3​2031.​Katharina Küpper,D,10.06.85 in Kassel/D,3​2031.​Kathryn Newton,USA,08.02.97 in Orlando/USA,3​2031.​Kayla Shyx,D,05.03.02 in ?/D,3​2031.​Kourtney Kardashian,USA,18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2031.​Lana Condor,USA,11.05.97 in Can Tho/VIE,3​2031.​Laura Winter,D,30.11.93 in Seeligenstadt/D,3​2031.​Linda König,D,18.05.98 in Tettnang/D,3​2031.​Mandy Lange,D,04.08.87 in Bernau/D,3​2031.​Marie Serneholt,SWE,11.07.83 in Stockholm/SWE,3​2031.​Marie Wegener,D,06.07.01 in Duisburg/D,3​2031.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,xx.xx.89 in Potsdam/D,3​2031.​Mariska Hargitay,USA,23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2031.​Marjan Shaki,D,07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,3​2031.​Mary Padian,USA,24.08.80 in Dallas/USA,3​2031.​Maryna Linchuk,BLR,04.07.89 in Minsk/BLR,3​2031.​Meike Billitis,D,01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,3​2031.​Melanie Marschke,D,03.12.69 in Lübeck/D,3​2031.​Merel Bechtold,NL,27.02.92 in Blaricum/NL,3​2031.​Mia Kirshner,CAN,25.01.75 in Toronto/CAN,3​2031.​Mia Sully,AUS,10.06.95 in xxxxxx/AUS,3​2031.​Michelle Rodrigues,USA,12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,3​2031.​Miriam Höller,D,27.06.87 in Mühlheim/D,3​2031.​Monica Puig,PRI,27.09.93 in San Juan/PRI,3​2031.​Monika Jagaciak,POL,15.01.94 in Posen/POL,3​2031.​Nadja Benaissa,D,26.04.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,3​2031.​Natasha Henstridge,CAN,15.08.74 in Springdale/CAN,3​2031.​Naya Rivera,USA,12.01.87 in Valencia-Kalifornien/USA,3​2031.​Nell McAndrew,GB,06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,3​2031.​Nina Proll,A,12.01.74 in Wien/A,3​2031.​Patricia Arquette,USA,08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,3​2031.​Pauline Nordin,SWE,23.07.82 in Ystad/SWE,3​2031.​Peyton Roi List,USA,06.04.98 in Florida/USA,3​2031.​Ricarda Magduschewski,D,04.08.89 in Herdecke/D,3​2031.​Ronja Forcher,AUT,07.06.96 in Innsbruck/AUT,3​2031.​Sabine Kaack,D,20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,3​2031.​Sandra Naujoks,D,11.07.88 in Dessau/D,3​2031.​Sania Mirza,IND,15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,3​2031.​Sarah Brightman,GB,14.08.60 in Berkhamstedt/GB,3​2031.​Sarah Wagenknecht,D,16.07.69 in Jena/D,3​2031.​Stephanie Jacobsen,AUS,22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,3​2031.​Stephanie Pratt,USA,11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,3​2031.​Sunny Leone,CAN/IND,13.05.81 in Sarnia/CAN,3​2031.​Suzanne von Borsody,D,23.09.57 in München/D,3​2031.​Sydney Rome,USA,17.03.51 in Akron/USA,3​2031.​Tamara Alves,ARG,23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BRA,3​2031.​Tammy Hembrow,AUS,xx.xx.96 in xxx/AUS,3​2031.​Tina Kraus,D,22.08.79 in Thuine/D,3​2031.​Tyra Misoux,D,03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,3​2031.​Victoria SchnaderbeckAUT,04.01.91 in Graz/AUT,3​2031.​Zuleyka Rivera,PRI,03.10.87 in Cayey/PRI,3​2138.​Alexa Feser,D,30.12.79 in Wiesbaden/D,2​2138.​Alexandra Valencia,D,*1985 in ?,2​2138.​Alice Greczyn,USA,06.02.86 in Walnut Creek/USA,2​2138.​Alma Jodorowsky,F,26.09.91 in Paris/F,2​2138.​Alyson MichalkaUSA,25.03.89 in Torrance/USA,2​2138.​Amandine Hesse,F,16.01.93 in Montauban/F,2​2138.​Amelie Plaas-LinkD,20.07.89 in Dortmund/D,2​2138.​Amy Davidson,USA,15.09.79 in Phoenix/USA,2​2138.​Andrea Krätzig,D,01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,2​2138.​Anna Fischer,D,18.07.86 in Berlin/D,2​2138.​Anna Seidel,D,31.03.98 in Dresden/D,2​2138.​Anna-Carina Mross (Woitschack),D,28.10.92 in Helmstedt/D,2​2138.​Anne Ross,D,17.03.85 in Dersum/D,2​2138.​Anouk Hoogendijk,NL,06.05.85 in Woerden/NL,2​2138.​April Love Geary,USA,06.12.94 in xxxx/USA,2​2138.​Ashley Hinshaw,USA,11.12.88 in La Porte/USA,2​2138.​Ashley Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2138.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,26.06.84 in Wilmington/USA,2​2138.​Babett Einstmann,D,09.05.62 in Hamburg/D,2​2138.​Bahar Soomekh,USA,30.03.75 in Teheran/IRN,2​2138.​Barbara Lanz,A,31.07.83 in Wels/A,2​2138.​Bernadette Heerwagen,D,22.06.77 in Bonn/D,2​2138.​Bettina Wulff,D,25.10.73 in Hannover/D,2​2138.​Bianca Balti,I,19.03.84 in Lodi/I,2​2138.​Bianca Berding,D,30.11.76 in Köln/D,2​2138.​Birgit Langer,D,05.04.68 in Weingarten/D,2​2138.​Blandine Bury,F,13.04.80 in ?,2​2138.​Bonnie Strange,D,05.06.1986 in Berdsk/RUS,2​2138.​Bridget Fonda,USA,27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2138.​Britta Sander,D,11.07.70 in Berlin/D,2​2138.​Brooklyn Decker,USA,12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,2​2138.​Caitriona Balfe,IRL,10.04.79 in Dublin/IRL,2​2138.​Carla Howe,GB,26.05.90 in Berkshire/GB,2​2138.​Carlie Jo Howell,USA,22.07.92 in xxxxxxx/USA,2​2138.​Carmen Casiraghi,D,xx.xx.92 in Langenfeld/D,2​2138.​Catrinel Menghia,ROU,01.10.85 in Iasi/ROU,2​2138.​Chanel Iman,USA,30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,2​2138.​Charlotte Casiraghi,MCO,03.08.86 in La Colle/MCO,2​2138.​Charlotte Church,GB,21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,2​2138.​Charlotte Hawkins,GB,16.05.75 in Chichester/GB,2​2138.​Charlotte Roche,D/GB,18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,2​2138.​Chrissie Fit,USA,03.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2138.​Christina Braun,D,18.12.89 in Andernach/D,2​2138.​Christina Lugner,A,02.06.65 in Wien/A,2​2138.​Christina Salti,GRE,xx.xx.82 in xxxxx/GRE,2​2138.​Claudia Pechstein,D,22.02.72 in Berlin/D,2​2138.​Constance Zimmer,USA,11.10.70 in Seattle/USA,2​2138.​Courtney Hansen,USA,02.10.74 in Minneapolis/USA,2​2138.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,06.08.88 in Essen/D,2​2138.​Danielle Rose Russell,USA,31.10.99 in Morris County (New Jersey)/USA,2​2138.​Diana Sorbello,D,27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,2​2138.​Diora Baird,USA,06.04.84 in Miami/USA,2​2138.​Doda,POL,05.02.84 in Ciechanow/POL,2​2138.​Elena Miras,D,25.04.92 in xxx/D,2​2138.​Elisabetta Canalis,I,12.09.78 in Sassari/I,2​2138.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2.05.91 in Portland/USA,2​2138.​Emily Sears,AUS,01.01.85 in Melbourne/AUS,2​2138.​Emma Rigby,GB,26.09.89 in St. Helens/GB,2​2138.​Emmelie de Forrest,DNK,28.02.93 in Randers/DNK,2​2138.​Erica Cerra,CAN,31.10.79 in Vancouver/CAN,2​2138.​Fanny Rinne,D,15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,2​2138.​Florence Pugh,GB,03.01.96 in Oxford/GB,2​2138.​Gisela Schneeberger,D,03.10.48 in Dollnstein/D,2​2138.​Gitta Saxx,D,22.01.66 in Überlingen/D,2​2138.​Hannah Herzsprung,D,07.09.81 in Hamburg/D,2​2138.​Harriet Heise,D,20.05.66 in (Kreis Pinneberg)/D,2​2138.​Helen Mirren,GB,26.07.45 in London/GB,2​2138.​Ina Müller,D,25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,2​2138.​Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),D,18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,2​2138.​Isabella Gomez,COL/USA,09.02.98 in Medellin/COL,2​2138.​Janine Wissler,D,23.05.81 in Langen/D,2​2138.​Jennifer Bosshard,CH,07.05.93 in ------/CH,2​2138.​Jennifer Lahmers,USA,19.02.84 in Tuscarawas County (Ohio)/USA,2​2138.​Jennifer Sieglar,D,24.03.83 in Frankfurt am Main/D,2​2138.​Jessica Lange,USA,20.04.49 in Cloquet/USA,2​2138.​Jill Hennessy,CAN,25.11.68 in Edmonton/CAN,2​2138.​Jodie Comer,GB,11.03.94 in Liverpool/GB,2​2138.​Jordan Carver,D,30.01.86 in Trier/D,2​2138.​Julia Stinshoff,D,27.12.74 in Bonn/D,2​2138.​Kacy Catanzaro,USA,14.01.90 in Jersey/USA,2​2138.​Karina Jelinek,ARG,22.03.81 in Cordoba/ARG,2​2138.​Katya "Kate" Grigorieva,RUS,15.09.89 in Olenegorsk/RUS,2​2138.​Kelly Lynch,USA,31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,2​2138.​Kerry Morgan,USA,xx.xx.87 in Buffalo (New York)/USA,2​2138.​Kerry Washington,USA,31.01.77 in New York/USA,2​2138.​Klara Bühl,D,07.12.00 in Haßfurt/D,2​2138.​Kristina Dörfer,D,26.07.84 in Wurzen/D,2​2138.​Lara Stone,NL,20.12.83 in Geldrop/NL,2​2138.​Laura Osswald,D,08.03.82 in München/D,2​2138.​Lauren Goodger,GB,19.09.86 in London/GB,2​2138.​Lilia Ermak,RUS,30.11.89 in ……./RUS,2​2138.​Lindsay Register,USA,xx.xx.xx in Virginia/USA,2​2138.​Lisa Snowdon,GB,23.01.71 in Welwyn Garden City/GB,2​2138.​Marie Nasemann,D,08.03.89 in Gauting/D,2​2138.​Marie-Louise Finck,D,14.08.89 in Saarbrücken/D,2​2138.​Mary-Kate Olsen,USA,13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks (Kalifornien)/USA,2​2138.​Melanie Griffith,USA,09.08.57 in New York/USA,2​2138.​Mélanie Laurent,F,21.02.83 in Paris/F,2​2138.​Mia Sara,USA,19.06.67 in xxxxxx/USA,2​2138.​Michaela May,D,18.03.52 in München/D,2​2138.​Mine Voss,D,15.08.89 in Berlin/D,2​2138.​Monica Seles,SER/USA,02.12.73 in Novi Sad/SER,2​2138.​Nadja Bjorlin,USA,02.08.80 in Newport/USA,2​2138.​nyyxxii,X,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/X,2​2138.​Olivia Pascal,D,26.05.57 in München/D,2​2138.​Paula Marschall,USA,12.06.64 in Rockville/USA,2​2138.​Radost Bokel,D,04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,2​2138.​Robin Tunney,USA,19.06.72 in Chicago/USA,2​2138.​Ronda Rousey,USA,01.02.87 in Riverside/USA,2​2138.​Rosemary Church,GB,10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,2​2138.​Sadie Anne Stanley,USA,15.11.01 in Columbia (South Carolina)/USA,2​2138.​Samaire Armstrong,USA,31.10.80 in Tokio/JPN,2​2138.​Sanam Afrashteh,D,24.11.75 in Marburg/D,2​2138.​Sandra Berndt,D,28.01.75 in Langenhagen/D,2​2138.​Sara Akeera,CAN,1973 in Ontario/CAN,2​2138.​Sarah Schreiber,D,xx.xx.87 in Freiburg/D,2​2138.​Sarah Wiener,A,27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,2​2138.​Sarah X Mills,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxx/USA,2​2138.​Sasha Luss,RUS,06.06.92 in Magadan/RUS,2​2138.​Sharon Trovato,D,28.07.91 in Mönchengladbach/D,2​2138.​Sophia Di Martino,GB,15.11.83 in Nottingham/GB,2​2138.​Sophia Lillis,USA,13.02.02 in Brooklyn (New York)/USA,2​2138.​Stephanie Ly,CAN,xx.xx.85 in Ontario(?)/CAN,2​2138.​Susanne Klehn,D,12.06.81 in Leipzig/D,2​2138.​Talulah Riley,GB,26.09.85 in Hertfordshire/GB,2​2138.​Tessa Thompson,USA,03.10.83 in Los Angeles/USA,2​2138.​Uschi Schmidt,D,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxx/D,2​2138.​Valeria Golino,I,22.10.66 in Neapel/I,2​2138.​Vanessa Herzog,AUT,04.07.95 in Innsbruck/AUT,2​2138.​Vanessa Hinz,D,24.03.92 in München/D,2​2138.​Veronica Varekova,CZE,19.06.77 in Olomouc/CZE,2​2138.​Viktoria Rebensburg,D,04.10.89 in Tegernsee/D,2​2138.​Viva Bianca,AUS,17.11.83 in xxxxxx/AUS,2​2138.​Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle,D,20.08.95 in Pforzheim/D,2​2272.​Abbey Lee,AUS,12.06.87 in Melbourne/AUS,1​2272.​Abigail Spencer,USA,04.08.81 in Gulf Breeze/USA,1​2272.​Alana Haim,USA,15.12.91 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2272.​Alanis Morissette,CAN,01.06.74 in Ottawa/CAN,1​2272.​Alexandra Tydings,USA,15.12.72 in Washington D.C./USA,1​2272.​Amelia Eve,GB,02.02.92 in ?/GB,1​2272.​Anastasia Abasova,D,1991 in ???/LVA,1​2272.​Andrea Henkel,D,10.12.77 in Ilmenau/D,1​2272.​Andrea Kempter,D,22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,1​2272.​Andrea Kielmann,D,01.01.70(?) in ?,1​2272.​Angela Gossow,D,05.11.74 in Köln/D,1​2272.​Anna Julia Hagen,D,22.05.90 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Anna Lewandowska,POL,07.09.88 in Pruszkow/POL,1​2272.​Anna-Katharina Muck,D,xx.xx.69 in Dresden/D,1​2272.​Annemarie Wendel,D,26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München/D,1​2272.​Annie Wersching,USA,28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,1​2272.​Anya Chalotra,GB,21.07.96 in Lower Penn/GB,1​2272.​Arielle Kebbel,USA,19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,1​2272.​Ashley Perich,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxx/USA,1​2272.​Ava Michelle Cota,USA,10.04.02 in Fenton (Michigan)/USA,1​2272.​Bailee Madison,USA,15.10.99 in Fort Lauderdale/USA,1​2272.​Bea Miller,USA,07.02.99 in Maplewood (New Jersey)/USA,1​2272.​Bettie Page,USA,22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,1​2272.​Billie Lourd,USA,17.06.92 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2272.​Birgit Königstorfer,A,11.04.86 in ?/D,1​2272.​Birgit Nössing,I,19.08.82 in Bozen/I,1​2272.​Britt Maren,USA,xx.xx.xx in xxxxxxxx/USA,1​2272.​Brittany Murphy,USA,10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,1​2272.​Camila Mendes,USA,29.06.94 in Charlottesville/USA,1​2272.​Camille Rowe,F,07.01.86 in Paris/F,1​2272.​Carlotta Truman,D,19.10.99 in Garbsen/D,1​2272.​Caro Matzko,D,12.08.79 in Ulm/D,1​2272.​Carolin Niemczyk,D,24.07.90 in Singen/D,1​2272.​Chiara Pisati,A,13.08.95 in Wien/A,1​2272.​Ciara,USA,25.10.85 in Austin/USA,1​2272.​Coco Rocha,CAN,10.10.88 in Toronto/CAN,1​2272.​Corinna Drews,D,30.01.62 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Courtney Thorne-Smith,USA,08.11.67 in San Franncisco/USA,1​2272.​Cristina Scabbia,I,06.06.72 in Mailand/I,1​2272.​Cynthia Nixon,USA,09.04.66 in New York/USA,1​2272.​Daniela Braga,BRA,23.01.92 in Sao Paulo/BRA,1​2272.​Daniela Haak,D,xx.xx.74(?) in Bremen/D,1​2272.​Danielle Haim,USA,16.02.89 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2272.​Danielle Harris,USA,01.06.77 in Queens/USA,1​2272.​Danielle Valkyrie,AUT,? in Wien/AUT,1​2272.​Doreen Jacobi,D,28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,1​2272.​Doris Russo,A,17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,1​2272.​Dorothea Schenk,D,25.09.71 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Ekaterina "Katja" Kalugina,RUS,16.04.93 in Sergijewsk/RUS,1​2272.​Ellen Muth,USA,06.03.81 in Milford/USA,1​2272.​Emily Cox,GB,23.02.85 in Wien/AUT,1​2272.​Emily Kinney,USA,13.08.85 in Wayne/USA,1​2272.​Este Haim,USA,14.03.86 in Los Angeles/USA,1​2272.​Eva Amurri,USA,15.03.85 in New York City/USA,1​2272.​Eva Hassmann,D,29.12.72 in Herford/D,1​2272.​Evelin König,D,xx.xx.66 in Saulgau/D,1​2272.​Fernanda Lima,BRA,25.06.77 in Porto Alegre/BRA,1​2272.​Florence and the Machine,GB,28.08.86 in London/GB,1​2272.​Franziska Giffey,D,03.05.78 in Frankfurt(Oder)/D,1​2272.​Gabriela Sabatini,ARG,16.05.70 in Buenos Aires/ARG,1​2272.​Gabriella Climi,AUS,10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,1​2272.​Gaetane Thiney,F,28.10.85 in Troyes/F,1​2272.​Genesis Rodriguez,USA,29.07.87 in Miami/USA,1​2272.​Halston Sage,USA,10.05.93 in Los Angeles(Kalifornien)/USA,1​2272.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,xx.xx.88 in Münster/D,1​2272.​Hannah Simone,GB,03.08.80 in London/GB,1​2272.​Hannah Spearritt,GB,01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB,1​2272.​Heike Maurer,D,1958 in ?,1​2272.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,31.01.82 in xxxx /GRE,1​2272.​Hélène Grimaud,F,07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,1​2272.​Hilde Dalik,AUT,13.06.78 in Wien/AUT,1​2272.​Hudson Leick,USA,09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,1​2272.​Ida Engvoll,SWE,06.10.85 in Söderhamn/SWE,1​2272.​Jacqueline Svilarov,D,13.11.75 in Neustrelitz/D,1​2272.​Jakelyne Oliveira,BRA,20.01.93 in Rondonopolis/BRA,1​2272.​Jana Gegner,D,27.11.85 in Dessau/D,1​2272.​Jana Hora,D,08.12.67 in Prag/CZE,1​2272.​Jana Pallaske,D,20.05.79 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Jane Birkin,GB,14.12.46 in London/GB,1​2272.​Jasmin Rapior,D,30.06.89 in ?,1​2272.​Jenna Jameson,USA,09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,1​2272.​Jennie Garth,USA,03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,1​2272.​Jennifer Newrkla,AUT,04.07.84 in Wien/AUT,1​2272.​Jennifer Paige,USA,03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,1​2272.​Jennifer Stano,USA,14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,1​2272.​Jennifer Tilly,USA,16.09.58 in Los Angeles (Kalifornien)/USA,1​2272.​Judith Neumann,D,07.12.89 in Lindenfels/D,1​2272.​Judy Greer (Therese Evans),USA,20.07.75 in Detroit (Michigan)/USA,1​2272.​Julia Biedermann,D,15.03.67 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Julia Wolkowa,RUS,20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,1​2272.​Kaja Schmidt-Tychsen,D,21.05.81 in Flensburg/D,1​2272.​Karolin Horchler,D,09.05.89 in Bad Arolsen/D,1​2272.​Kate Walsh,USA,13.10.67 in San Jose/USA,1​2272.​Katja Dofel,D,xx.xx.71 in München/D,1​2272.​Kellie Pickler,USA,28.06.86 in Albemarie/USA,1​2272.​Kerstin Linnartz,D,04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,1​2272.​Kim Raver,USA,15.03.69 in New York/USA,1​2272.​Kristina zur Mühlen,D,23.03.69 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Laethisia Schimek,D,05.12.92 in ?,1​2272.​Laura di Salvo,D,26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2272.​Lea Thompson,USA,31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,1​2272.​Leila Lowfire,D,03.10.93 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Lena Meckel,D,07.12.92 in München/D,1​2272.​Lesli Bibb,USA,17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,1​2272.​Lieke Klaver,NL,20.08.98 in Velsen/NL,1​2272.​Lindy Booth,CAN,02.04.79 in Oakville/CAN,1​2272.​Maggie Lindemann,USA,21.07.98 in Dallas (Texas)/USA,1​2272.​Maja Maneiro,D,16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,1​2272.​Malaika Mihambo,D,03.02.94 in Heidelberg/D,1​2272.​Marcia Cross,USA,25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,1​2272.​Marie Askehave,DNK,21.11.73 in Nibe/DNK,1​2272.​Martina Colombari,ITA,10.07.75 in Riggione/ITA,1​2272.​Martina Ebm,AUT,24.02.82 in Wien/AUT,1​2272.​Megan McKenna,GB,26.09.92 in Barking/GB,1​2272.​Melanie Miric,D,11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,1​2272.​Melinda Clarke,USA,24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,1​2272.​Melissa Auf der MaurCAN,17.03.72 in Montreal/CAN,1​2272.​Merle Elli Metgenberg,D,22.12.01 in ?/D,1​2272.​Michelle Morgan,CAN,16.06.81 in Calgary/CAN,1​2272.​Monita Rajpal,CAN,19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),1​2272.​Moon Bloodgood,USA,20.09.75 in Alliance (Nebraska)/USA,1​2272.​Mya,USA,10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,1​2272.​Myo Ling,GB,03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,1​2272.​Nadine Kösters,D,05.04.95 in (Köln?)/D,1​2272.​Nancy O'Dell,USA,25.02.66 in Sumter/USA,1​2272.​Natascha Berg,D,02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,1​2272.​Nia Künzer,D,18.01.80 in Mochuni/BOT,1​2272.​Nicole (Seibert),D,25.10.64 in Saarbrücken/D,1​2272.​Nina Kunzendorf,D,10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,1​2272.​Odeya Rush,USA,12.05.97 in Haifa/ISR,1​2272.​Peyton List,USA,08.08.86 in Boston (Massachusetts)/USA,1​2272.​Renate Herzberg,D,xx.xx.xx in München/D,1​2272.​Renee Zellweger,USA,25.04.69 in Katy/USA,1​2272.​Rita Hayworth,USA,17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,1​2272.​Rooney Mara,USA,17.04.85 in Bedford/USA,1​2272.​Sandra Nasic,D,25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,1​2272.​Sarah Carter,CAN,30.10.80 in Toronto/CAN,1​2272.​Sarah Shahi,USA,10.01.80 in Euless/USA,1​2272.​Saskia Atzerodt,D,04.03.92 in Augsburg/D,1​2272.​Sharon Den Adel,NL,12.07.74 in Vaddinxveen/NL,1​2272.​Simone Simons,NL,17.01.85 in Hoensbroek/NL,1​2272.​Stella Hudgens,USA,13.11.95 in Ocean Beach/USA,1​2272.​Summer Glau,USA,14.07.81 in San Antonio/USA,1​2272.​Svetlana Bilyalova,RUS,? in Moskau/RUS,1​2272.​Tabea Kemme,D,04.12.91 in Stade/D,1​2272.​Tanja Anna Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Tanja Wedhorn,D,14.12.71 in Witten/D,1​2272.​Tanja Wenzel,D,27.07.78 in Berlin/D,1​2272.​Taynara Wolf,D,28.09.96 in Offenbach am Main/D,1​2272.​Terry Farrell,USA,19.11.63 in Cedar Rapids (Iowa)/USA,1​2272.​Therese Johaug,NOR,25.06.88 in Oslo/NOR,1​2272.​Toni Collette,AUS,01.11.72 in Blacktown/AUS,1​2272.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,15.05.72 in Bad Urach/D,1​2272.​Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,I,16.11.64 in Turin/I,1​2272.​Verena Altenberger,A,11.11.87 in Schwarzach/A,1​2272.​Verena Fels,D,? in ?,1​2272.​Verena Mundhenke,D,09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,1​2272.​Verena Stangl,D,04.08.90 in Weiden/D,1​2272.​Veronica Bielik,POL,18.09.93 in xxxxx/POL,1​2272.​Victoria Popova,?,? in ?,1​2272.​Vivian Schmitt,D,31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/POL,1​2272.​Winona Ryder,USA,29.10.71 in Olmsted County/USA,1​2272.​Ximena Navarrete,MEX,22.02.88 in Guadalajara/MEX,1​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

*Das Celebboard-Jahresranking 2022 - TOP 50 *


*1.*​*Helene Fischer,**D,**640*​*2.*​*Alica Schmidt,**D,**573*​*3.*​*Lena Gercke,**D,**481*​4.​Victoria Justice,USA,451​5.​Nazan Eckes,D,439​6.​Viviane Geppert,D,374​7.​Vanessa Mai,D,322​8.​Delta Goodrem,AUS,290​9.​Fernanda Brandao,BRA/D,209​10.​Katharina Kleinfeldt,D,190​11.​Olivia Wilde,USA,172​12.​Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (“Kate“ Middleton),GB,170​13.​Jana Azizi,D,161​13.​Ramona Drews,D,161​15.​Chloe Bennet,USA,156​16.​Jessica Alba,USA,150​17.​Cara Delevigne,GB,139​18.​Miriam Lange,D,137​19.​Megan Fox,USA,134​20.​Mareile Höppner,D,133​21.​Izabel Goulart,BRA,128​22.​Melissa Naschenweng,AUT,125​23.​Alessandra Ambrosio,BRA,124​24.​Anissa Kate,F,120​24.​Irina Shaykhlislamova,RUS,120​24.​Isabelle Körner,D,120​27.​Judith Rakers,D,117​28.​Ania Niedieck,D,115​29.​Camila Cabello,CUB,112​30.​Mikaela Shiffrin,USA,109​31.​Veronika Klimovits,EST,108​31.​Yazmin Oukhellou,GB,108​33.​Beatrice Egli,CH,106​33.​Hayley Williams,USA,106​33.​Madeleine Wehle,D,106​36.​Eva Imhof,D,105​37.​Cheyenne Pahde,D,104​38.​Alexandra Fonsatti,ITA/D,101​38.​Christine Haberlander,AUT,101​40.​Lili Paul-Roncalli,AUT,99​41.​Anna Hiltrop,D,98​42.​Sylvie Meis (van der Vaart),NL,97​42.​Valentina Pahde,D,97​44.​Avril Lavigne,CAN,95​44.​Selena Gomez,USA,95​46.​Celine Bethmann,D,90​46.​Gaby Lüeße,D,90​46.​Victoria Swarovski,AUT,90​49.​Shay Mitchell,CAN,89​49.​Vanessa Blumhagen,D,89​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

*und zum Jahresabschluss, hier dann auch mal die weiteren Platzierungen für 2022*


51.​Arianna Ajtar,GB,88​52.​Stephanie Puls,D,87​53.​Elsa Jean,USA,85​53.​Ruth Hofmann,D,85​55.​Michelle Keegan,GB,84​56.​Laura Papendick,D,80​57.​Annika Jung,D,79​57.​Taylor Swift,USA,79​59.​Angela Karpova,RUS,78​59.​Heather Baron-Gracie,GB,78​59.​Taylor Momsen,USA,78​62.​Jasmin Wagner,D,76​62.​Joelina Drews,D,76​62.​Lea Wagner,D,76​65.​Elena Bruhn,D,75​66.​Ana de Armas,CUB,73​66.​Kendall Jenner,USA,73​68.​Ana Mena,ESP,72​68.​Karin Schubert,D,72​68.​Maria Menounos,USA,72​68.​Melissa Deines,D,72​72.​Anna Kournikova,RUS,71​72.​Christina Aguilera,USA,71​72.​Harriet von Waldenfels,D,71​72.​Katie Holmes,USA,71​72.​Lorena Rae,D,71​77.​Iris Mareike Steen,D,70​77.​Vanessa Fuchs,D,70​79.​Bar Refaeli,ISR,69​80.​Lea Seydoux,F,67​81.​Jessica Chastain,USA,66​81.​Natalie Langer,D,66​83.​Kristen Stewart,USA,64​84.​Anouschka Horn,D,63​85.​Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman,USA,62​86.​Emilia Schüle,D,61​86.​Kamilla Senjo,D,61​86.​LaFee (Christina Klein),D,61​89.​Cheryl (Cole) Fernandez-Versini,GB,60​89.​Jessica Lynn,USA,60​91.​Serena Salecker,D,59​91.​Vivien Wulf,D,59​93.​Adriana Lima,BRA,58​93.​Conor Leslie,USA,58​93.​Tristin Mays,USA,58​96.​Audrina Patridge,USA,56​96.​Charlotte Maihoff,D,56​98.​Nina Dobrev,BGR/CAN,55​99.​Raffaela Fico,I,54​99.​Steffi Landerer,D,54​101.​Kaia Jordan Gerber,USA,52​101.​Kristina Sterz,D,52​103.​Susan Link,D,51​104.​Morfydd Clark,GB,50​105.​Bea Peters,D,49​105.​Birgit Schrowange,D,49​105.​Jennifer Lopez,USA,49​105.​Laura Wontorra,D,49​105.​Miranda Cosgrove,USA,49​105.​Nina Agdal,DNK,49​111.​Emmanuelle Chriqui,CAN,48​111.​Luisa Hartema,D,48​111.​Marlene Lufen,D,48​111.​Ricki-Lee (Dawn Coulter),AUS,48​111.​Sadie Sink,USA,48​111.​Stacy Keibler,USA,48​117.​Annemarie Carpendale,D,47​118.​Alina Merkau,D,45​118.​Janin Ullmann,D,45​118.​Keira Knightley,GB,45​118.​Mila Kunis,USA,45​122.​Michelle Hunziker,CH,44​122.​Rebecca Mir,D,44​122.​Roberta Bieling,D,44​125.​Julia Scharf,D,43​126.​Amira Tröger,D,42​126.​Eva Maria Lemke,D,42​126.​Xenia Tchoumitcheva,CH,42​129.​Abigail Clarke,GB,41​129.​Emilia Clarke,GB,41​129.​Franca Lehfeldt,D,41​129.​Kimberley Garner,GB,41​133.​Natalie Dormer,GB,40​134.​Demi Rose Mawby,GB,39​134.​Natalie Portman,ISR/USA,39​136.​Sabrina Carpenter,USA,38​136.​Yve Fehring,D,38​138.​Anna Planken,D,37​139.​Kelli Berglund,USA,36​139.​Lena Meyer-Landrut,D,36​139.​Maria Sharapova,RUS,36​139.​Nina Weisz,D,36​139.​Rebecca Hall,GB,36​139.​Stefanie Hertel,D,36​139.​Susanne Seel,D,36​139.​Yasmine Bleeth,USA,36​147.​Jule Gölsdorf,D,35​148.​Annalena Baerbock,D,34​148.​Esther Sedlaczek,D,34​148.​Maybritt Illner,D,34​148.​Shari Pendelton,ISL,34​152.​Alyssa Milano,USA,33​152.​Bella Lesnik,D,33​152.​Priyanka Chopra,IND,33​155.​Ana Ivanovic,SRB,32​155.​Chloe Sims,GB,32​155.​Michaela Kaniber,D,32​155.​Wendela Horz,D,32​159.​Hailee Steinfeld,USA,30​160.​Demi Lovato,USA,29​160.​Diane Kruger,D,29​162.​Katheryn Winnick,CAN,28​163.​Elizabeth Olsen,USA,27​163.​Sylvija Vasilevska,?,27​163.​Vaile Fuchs,D,27​166.​Anne Hathaway,USA,26​166.​Ashley Benson,USA,26​166.​Jennifer Lawrence,USA,26​166.​Maggie Rogers,USA,26​170.​Sandy Mölling,D,25​171.​Alexandra Daddario,USA,24​171.​Angelique Kerber,D,24​171.​Annika Lau (Kipp),D,24​171.​Blake Lively,USA,24​171.​Carla Ossa,COL,24​171.​Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl,D,24​171.​Lola Weippert,D,24​171.​Sophia Bush,USA,24​171.​Sophie Marceau,F,24​180.​Barbara Hahlweg,D,23​180.​Eva Diederich,D,23​180.​Lucy Hale,USA,23​180.​Nina Moghaddam,D,23​184.​Britta Hofmann,D,22​184.​Chrissy Costanza,USA,22​184.​Jessica Biel,USA,22​184.​Kelly Brook,GB,22​184.​Vanessa Anne Hudgens,USA,22​189.​Corinna Borau,D,21​189.​Dorothee Bär,D,21​189.​Ina Dietz,D,21​189.​Tina Kay,LIT,21​189.​Zendaya Coleman,USA,21​194.​Alessia Cara,CAN,20​194.​Amy Mußul,D,20​194.​Andrea Vannahme,D,20​194.​Birte Glang,D,20​194.​Charlize Theron,ZAF/USA,20​194.​Hanna Selena,D,20​194.​Kate Beckinsale,GB,20​194.​Margot Robbie,AUS,20​194.​Paige Spianac,USA,20​203.​Angela Finger-Erben,D,19​203.​Emma Stone,USA,19​203.​Isabel Edvardsson,SWE,19​203.​Josephine Becker,D,19​203.​Maya Hawke,USA,19​203.​Scarlett Johansson,USA,19​203.​Stephanie Stumph,D,19​203.​Sylvia Walker,D,19​211.​Apolonia Lapiedra,ESP,18​211.​Bianca Gascoingne,GB,18​211.​Freya Allan,GB,18​211.​Kaitlyn Dever,USA,18​211.​Samara Weaving,AUS,18​211.​Sarah Mangione,D,18​217.​Anna Kendrick,USA,17​217.​Anne Willmes,D,17​217.​Fatma Mittler Solak,D/TUR,17​217.​Johanna Klum,D,17​217.​Juliane Seyfarth,D,17​217.​Julianne Moore,USA,17​217.​Katja Horneffer,D,17​217.​Mai Duong Kieu,D,17​225.​Eva Padlock,ESP,16​225.​Frida Aasen,NOR,16​225.​Liv Lisa Fries,D,16​225.​Milicia Polskaya,X,16​225.​Nilam Farooq,D,16​225.​Olivia Holt,USA,16​225.​Yvonne Willicks,D,16​232.​Aisleyne Horgan Wallace,GB,15​232.​Catherine Vogel,D,15​232.​Hülyan Deyneli,D15​232.​Kay-Sölve Richter,D,15​232.​Maggie Gyllenhaal,USA,15​232.​Martina Hingis,CH,15​232.​Nargis Fakhri,USA,15​232.​Olivia Cooke,GB,15​232.​Ruth Moschner,D,15​232.​Simone Panteleit,D,15​232.​Tamina Kallert,D15​232.​Valea Scalabrino,D,15​244.​Alizé Lim,F,14​244.​Jana Wosnitza,D,14​244.​Lauren Marsden,CAN,14​244.​Nele Schenker,D,14​244.​Zoë Kravitz,USA,14​249.​Ariana Grande,USA,13​249.​Cate Blanchett,AUS,13​249.​Evelyn Burdecki,D,13​249.​Martina Reuter,AUT,13​253.​Johanna Mross,D,12​253.​Lily Collins,GB,12​253.​Marie-Laurence Jungfleisch,D/F,12​253.​Maude Apatow,USA,12​253.​Natalie Amiri,D,12​253.​Sara Sampaio,PRT,12​253.​Sydney Sweeney,USA,12​253.​Yamila Diaz,ARG,12​261.​Annette Betz,D,11​261.​Brie Larson,USA,11​261.​Micaela Schäfer,D,11​261.​Michaela Koschak,A,11​261.​Miranda Kerr,AUS,11​261.​Steffi Brungs,D,11​267.​Alexandra Neldel,D,10​267.​Clara Morgane,F,10​267.​Dolly Buster,CZE/D,10​267.​Frauke Ludowig,D,10​267.​Gemma Arterton,GB,10​267.​Gillian Anderson,USA,10​267.​Gundula Gause,D,10​267.​Jane Levy,USA,10​267.​Kara del Toro,USA,10​267.​Mara Bergmann,D,10​267.​Maria Grazia Cucinotta,I,10​267.​Michelle Uhrig,D,10​267.​Nina Bott,D,10​267.​Patricia Aulitzky,A,10​267.​Sandra Kuhn (Schneiders),D,10​267.​Sarah Bogen,D,10​267.​Sasha Banks (Mercedes Justine Kaestner-Varnado),USA,10​267.​Tanja Lanäus,D,10​285.​Amrei Haardt,D,9​285.​Anna Fleischhauer,D,9​285.​Annett Möller,D,9​285.​Brittany Snow,USA,9​285.​Desiree Nick,D,9​285.​Francine Jordi,CH,9​285.​Gintare Sudziute,LIT,9​285.​Jenna Ortega,USA,9​285.​Joey King,USA,9​285.​JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),USA,9​285.​Khloe Terae,CAN,9​285.​Lauren Cohan,USA,9​285.​Leni Klum,USA/D,9​285.​Luana Knöll,D,9​285.​Monica Belluci,I,9​285.​Nina Eichinger,D,9​285.​Reese Witherspoon,USA,9​285.​Sonia Liebing,D,9​285.​Susi Brandt,D,9​285.​Yvonne Catterfeld,D,9​285.​Zoey Deutch,USA,9​306.​Alexandra Popp,D,8​306.​Alycia Debnam-Carey,AUS,8​306.​Anna Maria Mühe,D,8​306.​Anna Veith (Fenninger),A,8​306.​Bettina Tietjen,D,8​306.​Chloe Grace Moretz,USA,8​306.​Cristina Buccino,I,8​306.​Elizabeth Hurley,GB,8​306.​Felicitas Woll,D,8​306.​Harley Quinn Smith,USA,8​306.​Isabela Moner,USA,8​306.​Janina Uhse,D,8​306.​Jennifer Aniston,USA,8​306.​Jolee Love,D,8​306.​Juliette Menke,D,8​306.​Karen Heinrichs,D,8​306.​Kiernan Shipka,USA,8​306.​Lily James,GB,8​306.​Lisa Küppers,D,8​306.​Michelle Pfeiffer,USA,8​306.​Miley Cyrus,USA,8​306.​Monica Barbaro,USA,8​306.​Nadine Menz,D,8​306.​Nazan Gökdemir,D,8​306.​Sandra Maischberger,D,8​306.​Sarah Connor,D,8​332.​Andrea Kathrin Loewig,D,7​332.​Anna Lena Class,D,7​332.​Britney Spears,USA,7​332.​Carina Koller,D,7​332.​Emma Bunton,GB,7​332.​Giselle Bündchen,BRA,7​332.​Giulia Gwinn,D,7​332.​Hayden Panettiere,USA,7​332.​Hendrike Brenninkmeyer,D,7​332.​Jeannette Sachse,D,7​332.​Jennifer Lopes di Gaspare,D,7​332.​Marisa Ehret,D,7​332.​Olivia Rodrigo,USA,7​332.​Ricarda MD,7​332.​Rosamaria Montibeller,BRA,7​332.​Salma Hayek,MEX,7​332.​Sina Valeska Jung,D,7​349.​Anneke Dürkopp,D,6​349.​Arzu Bazman,D,6​349.​Barbara Schöneberger,D,6​349.​Bianca Hein,D,6​349.​Brianna Hildebrand,USA,6​349.​Dina Shihabi,SAU,6​349.​Franziska Benz,D,6​349.​Jasmine Tookes,USA,6​349.​Julia Wiedemann,D,6​349.​Katja Losch,D,6​349.​Katja Woywood,D,6​349.​Kim Kardashian,USA,6​349.​Majtie Kolberg,D,6​349.​Maria Voskania,D,6​349.​Natalia Mesa Bush,ESP,6​349.​Nicole Scherzinger,USA,6​349.​Rania von Jordanien,JOR,6​349.​Sila Sahin,D/TUR,6​349.​Sonja Gerhardt,D,6​349.​Stephanie Meißner,D,6​349.​Tatjana Ohm,D/BIH,6​349.​Virgine EfiraBEL,6​349.​Yana Gercke,D,6​372.​Aline Abboud,D,5​372.​Amanda Seyfried,USA,5​372.​Andrea Ballschuh,D,5​372.​Anne Gesthuysen,D,5​372.​Christina von Ungern-Sternberg,D,5​372.​Elizabeth Debicki,AUS,5​372.​Emily Blunt,GB,5​372.​Ilka Eßmüller,D,5​372.​Inka Schneider,D,5​372.​Jessy Wellmer,D,5​372.​Katharina Rumpus,D,5​372.​Katja Burkard,D,5​372.​Kim Kanner,USA,5​372.​Leony,D,5​372.​Louisa Jacobson,USA,5​372.​Mandy Rose,USA,5​372.​Martina Trevisan,ITA,5​372.​Merle Frohms,D,5​372.​Phoebe Tonkin,AUS,5​372.​Ruby O. Fee,D,5​372.​Svenja Jung,D,5​372.​Ulrike Frank,D,5​372.​Victoria Silvstedt,SWE,5​372.​Vivien Konca,5​396.​Audreyana Michelle,USA,4​396.​Dua Lipa,GB,4​396.​Gal Gadot,ISR,4​396.​Heidi Klum,D/USA,4​396.​Jana Ina Zarrella,BRA,4​396.​Jennifer Garner,USA,4​396.​Julia Hartmann,D,4​396.​Kirsten Dunst,USA,4​396.​Maike Jäger,D,4​396.​Maria Wedig,D,4​396.​Mariah Carey,USA,4​396.​Maryse Ouelett,CAN,4​396.​Mirjam Weichselbraun,A,4​396.​Natalie Geisenberger,D,4​396.​Sarah Hyland,USA,4​396.​Sofia Resing,BRA,4​396.​Susan Hoecke,D,4​396.​Susan Sideropoulos,D,4​396.​Verena Kerth,D,4​396.​Verona Pooth,D,4​416.​Alicia Witt,USA,3​416.​Anna Julia Kapfelsperger (Antonucci),D,3​416.​Anya Taylor-Joy,USA/GB/ARG,3​416.​Barbara Palvin,HUN,3​416.​Beth Mead,GB,3​416.​Ellie Leigh Williams,USA,3​416.​Franziska Katzmarek,D,3​416.​Heather Graham,USA,3​416.​Janine Habeck,D,3​416.​Jessica Ginkel,D,3​416.​Kaley Cuoco,USA,3​416.​Kathryn Newton,USA,3​416.​Kim Wilde,GB,3​416.​Laura Winter,D,3​416.​Linda König,D3​416.​Marie-Therese Helmschmied,D,3​416.​Nadja Benaissa,D,3​416.​Nicole Kidman,AUS/USA,3​416.​Petra Nemcova,CZE,3​416.​Sonya Kraus,D,3​416.​Zoe Saldana,USA,3​437.​Alexandra Kröber,D,2​437.​Angela Braun,D,2​437.​Annika Zimmermann,D,2​437.​Barbara Meier,D,2​437.​Bianca Berding,D,2​437.​Bryce Dallas Howard,USA,2​437.​Carmen Casiraghi,USA,2​437.​Christina Salti,GRE,2​437.​Daniela Bleymehl,D,2​437.​Emily Anne Whitmire,USA,2​437.​Gemma Chan,GB,2​437.​Georgia Jones,USA,2​437.​Harriet Heise,D,2​437.​Inka Bause,D,2​437.​Janine Wissler,D,2​437.​Jennifer Bosshard,CH,2​437.​Jeri Ryan,USA,2​437.​Jodie Comer,GB,2​437.​Johanna Wokalek,D,2​437.​Klara Bühl,D,2​437.​Lana Parrilla,USA,2​437.​Maggie Siff,USA,2​437.​Marina Marx,D,2​437.​Minka Kelly,USA,2​437.​nyyxxii,X,2​437.​Paris Hilton,USA,2​437.​Rachel Bilson,USA,2​437.​Sabine Lisicki,D,2​437.​Sarah Schreiber,D,2​437.​Sharon Trovato,D,2​437.​Susanne Langhans,D,2​437.​Teri Hatcher,USA,2​437.​Theresa Underberg,D,2​437.​Thomasin McKenzie,NZL,2​471.​Abbey Lee,AUS,1​471.​Alana Haim,USA,1​471.​Amy Adams,USA,1​471.​Anne Menden,D,1​471.​Aubrey Plaza,USA,1​471.​Betty Taube,D,1​471.​Birgit Klaus,D,1​471.​Camila Mendes,USA,1​471.​Carina Spack,D,1​471.​Carly Rae Jepsen,CAN,1​471.​Caro Matzko,D,1​471.​Dakota Johnson,USA,1​471.​Daniela Melchior,POR,1​471.​Danielle Haim,USA,1​471.​Eiza Gonzalez,MEX,1​471.​Este Haim,USA,1​471.​Evelin König,D,1​471.​Franziska Giffey,D,1​471.​Hanna Zimmermann,D,1​471.​Helena Paparizou,GRE,1​471.​Hilde Dalik,AUT,1​471.​Janine Kunze,D,1​471.​Jennifer Knäble,D,1​471.​Jessica Simpson,USA,1​471.​Jordyn Jones,USA,1​471.​Julia Dietze,D,1​471.​Julia Stinshoff,D,1​471.​Kate Hudson,USA,1​471.​Keri Russell,USA,1​471.​Lena Goeßling,D,1​471.​Lieke Klaver,NL,1​471.​Lili Reinhart,USA,1​471.​Malaika Mihambo,D1​471.​Martina Ebm,AUT,1​471.​Melanie Bergner,D,1​471.​Naomi Scott,GB,1​471.​Pauline Angert,D,1​471.​Renée Weibel,CH,1​471.​Rose Leslie,GB,1​471.​Sofia Vergara,COL,1​471.​Suzan Anbeh,D,1​471.​Tatiana Maslany,CAN,1​471.​Toni Garrn,D,1​471.​Ulrike C. Tscharre,D,1​


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2022)

*Dann bedanke ich mich bei allen fleißigen Votern, besonders bei den 17, welche auch in diesem Jahr, alle 12 Monate gewertet haben.
Ich wünsche hier noch einmal gesondert einen Guten Rutsch und lasst uns hier diese schönr Tradition auch im Neuen Jahr fortsetzen.*


----------



## tvgirlslover (31 Dez. 2022)

Mist, ich bin zu spät 

Dezember 2022

1. Miriam Lange ❤️😘😍🥰
2. Eva Imhof
3. Catherine, Princess of Wales
4. Roberta Bieling
5. Annalena Baerbock
6. Charlotte Maihoff
7. Yvonne Willicks
8. Andrea Vannahme
9. Fatma Mittler-Solak
10. Esther Sedlaczek

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe @congo64 und einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## duda2 (1 Jan. 2023)

Januar 2023:

1. Alessia Cara
2. Sadie Sink
3. Luna Blaise
4. Olivia Rodrigo
5. Zoe Kravitz
6. Olivia Holt
7. Sabrina Carpenter
8. Zendaya
9. Emilia Clarke
10. Victoria Justice
10. Lena Meyer-Landrut
10. Alina Merkau


----------



## hound815 (1 Jan. 2023)

Für Januar 

1. Olivia Wilde


 

 
2. Jessica Chastain


 

 
3. Sadie Sink


 

 
4. Maggie Rogers 


 

 
5. Diane Kruger 


 

 
6. Hailee Steinfeld


 

 
7. Natalie Portman


 
8. Brie Larson


 
9. Kate Winslet


 
10. Elizabeth Debicki


 
10. Morfydd Clark


 
10. Olivia Cooke



​


----------



## hsvmann (1 Jan. 2023)

*01 / 23 

01. Helene Fischer 

02. Vanessa Mai 
03. Nazan Eckes *

04. Alica Schmidt
05. Delta Goodrem
06. Vivian Geppert
07. Lily Collins
08. Shay Mitchel
09. Megan Fox
10. Blake Lively
10. Nina Dobrev
10. Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2023)

Wenig Überraschungen für das neue Jahr. Meine Mausis können mich halt immer wieder von den Socken hauen  

*01. Hayley Williams*





02. Heather Baron-Gracie
03. Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
04. Taylor Momsen
05. Hanna Selena, "Influencerin" (xx.xx.xxxx in Fürth)
06. Jenna Ortega
07. Alexandra Fonsatti
08. Kristen Stewart
09. Cara Delevingne
10. Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Ryan Atwood (2 Jan. 2023)

Januar 2023 Voting:

01. Victoria Justice
02. Natalie Langer 
03. Vanessa Blumhagen
04. Brie Larson 
05. Lena Gercke
06. Amira Tröger
07. Britta Hofmann
08. Alina Merkau
09. Katharina Kleinfeldt
10. Morfydd Clark


----------



## Freud (2 Jan. 2023)

Das Alltime-Ranking ist ein großer Spaß! Danke, congo64, für die sicher viele Arbeit, die du da schon so lange Zeit reinsteckst!

Hier meine Favoriten für Januar 2023:


1​Stephanie Stumph2​Liv-Lisa Fries3​Anna Maria Mühe4​Andrea Kathrin Loewig5​Madeleine Wehle6​Melissa Satta7​Martina Ebm8​Susan Sideropoulos9​Sibel Kekilli10​Isolda Dychauk10​Wolke Hegenbarth10​Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Makak (2 Jan. 2023)

tvgirlslover schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Mühe @congo64 und einen Guten Rutsch!


Dem schließ ich mich gerne an! 👏

Nur eine kleine Verbesserung: "Maybrit" nur mit einem "t".


----------



## Anakin (2 Jan. 2023)

_Januar 2023 Voting:_

#01: Anissa Kate
#02: Veronika Klimovits 
#03: Victoria Justice
#04: Elsa Jean
#05: Tristin Mays
#06: Jana Azizi 
#07: India Summer
#08: Nicole Scherzinger
#09: Georgia Jones
#10: Micaela Schäfer


----------



## kamy (3 Jan. 2023)

*2023 – 01 *
*
01. Helene Fischer
02. Fernanda Brandao
03. Vanessa Mai
04. Nazan Eckes
05. Lili Paul-Roncalli
06. Lea Wagner
07. Vivian Geppert
08. Jana Azizi
09. Elena Bruhn
10. Marwa Eldessouky
10. Rebecca Mir*
*10. Sophia Thomalla*


----------



## tino2003 (3 Jan. 2023)

ein gesundes 2023 wünsche ich allen 

Januar 2023

1. Delta Goodrem
2. Alica Schmidt
3. Helene Fischer
4. Nazan Eckes
5. Viviane Geppert
6. Cheryl
7. Ricki-Lee
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Ana de Armas
10.Veronika Klimovits


----------



## Rolfo (4 Jan. 2023)

Januar 2023

1. Emma Watson
2. Lena Meyer-Landruth
3. Helene Fischer
4. Britney Spears
5. Cara Delevingne
6. Monica Belucci
7. Tanja Szewcenko
8. Katarina Witt
9. Andrea Sawatzki
10. Michelle (Sängerin)


----------



## benedikt (4 Jan. 2023)

Mein Januar Voting:

01. Cara Delevingne
02. Anna Hiltrop
03. Celine Bethmann
04. Solveig Mork Hansen
05. Lorena Rae
06. Vanessa Fuchs
07. Kaia Gerber
08. Kendall Jenner
09. Luisa Hartema
10. Kris Kaunatskaya
10. Izabel Goulart
10. Noel Capri Berry


----------



## congo64 (4 Jan. 2023)

Willkommen Rolfo und gerne öfter/regelmässig


----------



## lappi (Samstag um 08:15)

Januar 2023

1 Melissa Naschenweng
2 Madeleine Wehle
3 Christine Haberlander
4 Birgitte Schrowange
5 Keira Knightley

6 Katie Holmes
7 Beatrice Egli
8 Charlize Theron
9 Francine Jordi
10 Stefanie Hertel


----------



## TheHitcher (Samstag um 13:51)

Januar 2023

01. Madeleine Wehle
02. Yvonne Catterfeld
03. Isabela Moner
04. Reese Witherspoon
05. Katja Woywood
06. Jessy Wellmer
07. Mirjam Weichselbraun
08. Emma Stone
09. Rachel Bilson
10. Ruth Moschner


----------



## chris040683 (Samstag um 16:22)

*1. Marwa Eldessouky
2. Susan Link
3. Yve Fehring
4. Susanne Langhans
5. Mareile Höppner
6. Madeleine Wehle*


----------



## congo64 (Samstag um 17:01)

Willkommen chris040683

Vielleicht bekommst du bei nächsten Mal 10 Damen in die Wertung, du verschenkst sonst Punkte :

_Werden weniger als 10 Girls bewertet gibt es entsprechend weniger Punkte,
also: Z. B. bei nur 3 Girls bekommt Platz 1 nur drei Punkte, Platz 2 zwei Punkte und Platz 3 einen Punkt, bei 5 bewerteten Girls Platz 1 fünf Punkte, Platz 2 vier Punkte, Platz 3 drei Punkte usw._


----------



## ManuN (Sonntag um 16:50)

Jan23

1. Helene Fischer
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Vanessa Mai
4. Alica Schmidt
5. Fernanda Brandao
6. Vivian Geppert
7. Vivian Wulf
8. Franca Lehfeldt
9. Elena Bruhn
10. Rebecca Mir
10. Lea Wagner
10. Jana Azizi


----------



## christinalover (Sonntag um 18:31)

1.Christina Aguilera
2. Sharmell Huffman
3. Raffaella Fico
4. Bea Peters
5. Shari Pendelton
6. Ramona Drews 
7. Juliane Seyffert
8. Carmen Casiraghi
9. Milica Polskaya
10. Lena Stöcker


----------



## tmf (Gestern um 22:29)

01 / 2023

01. Anna Unterberger
02. Mirjam Weichselbraun
03. Yvonne Catterfeld
04. Emma Stone
05. Jessica Ginkel
06. Nora Tschirner
07. Sylta Fee Wegmann
08. Aylin Tezel
09. Susanne Bormann
10. Diane Kruger


----------



## congo64 (Heute um 06:01)

Willkommen tmf


----------

